# Answer a question, then ask one!



## Skellyyy (Mar 3, 2011)

So basically, I've seen this on multiple forums before and hadn't seen it done on XDA yet, so I thought I would start it. 

It's simple, you answer the question to the previous post, then ask your own question. The question can be about anything you want. I'll get it off to a start...

Why is the sky blue?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

We already answered that question...because fairies live in the sky and when they fart they omit a blue color. 

What's a good question to ask?

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## feliciepr7 (Mar 3, 2011)

How do I reply to a post?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

feliciepr7 said:


> How do I reply to a post?

Click to collapse



Simple when you're able to see buttons haha

Why doesn't the chicken in family guy ever die?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## FLAC Vest (Mar 3, 2011)

Cause the sun reflects off the water molecules in the air.

Why do I love smart phones so much?


----------



## Zantiszar (Mar 3, 2011)

Easy because there awesome and make life much easier while giving you headaches 

Why do trolls troll?  

Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

Zantiszar said:


> Easy because there awesome and make life much easier while giving you headaches
> 
> Why do trolls troll?
> 
> Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)

Click to collapse



Because they are bored and have nothing better to do, nor friends. 

Why was my question not answered? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Zantiszar (Mar 3, 2011)

Because it seems they ignored it and kept going with a diffrent one ..... 

Why do I feel like im bored

Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

Zantiszar said:


> Because it seems they ignored it and kept going with a diffrent one .....
> 
> Why do I feel like im bored
> 
> Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)

Click to collapse



Mayhaps it be because you truly are bored. 

Why did pirates talk retardedly? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Zantiszar (Mar 3, 2011)

Well its not common knowledge that  typos were invented by pirates and when youll be saying argh you really say hey you matey 

Is this thread real and are we real and why am I communicating with you in the abandoned mine? 

Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)


----------



## Dirk (Mar 3, 2011)

Thread title needs editing.



Zantiszar said:


> ...Is this thread real and are we real and why am I communicating with you in the abandoned mine?

Click to collapse



A) Because of the uncertainly principal the thread is real because we perceive it to be. If there were nobody around to check, the thread would lie in an indeterminate state of being. Just like the cat in Schrödingers box.

Q) Is 'The Big Bang Theory' a funnier comedy than 'Community', and if so why?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 3, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Q) Is 'The Big Bang Theory' a funnier comedy than 'Community', and if so why?

Click to collapse



Yes, because of Sheldon 

Why is it that I think there is already a thread like this?

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## Zantiszar (Mar 3, 2011)

Because you might have seen it in the parrallel universe theory based upon the fact that this thread is actually a string of responses :3 

Why are androids overruning the world ?

Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)


----------



## oschlegel (Mar 3, 2011)

Zantiszar said:


> Because you might have seen it in the parrallel universe theory based upon the fact that this thread is actually a string of responses :3
> 
> Why are androids overruning the world ?
> 
> Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)

Click to collapse



because they want to destroy all humans and build a new world an android-digital world

why is working so booooooring?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 3, 2011)

oschlegel said:


> because they want to destroy all humans and build a new world an android-digital world
> 
> why is working so booooooring?

Click to collapse



Because you're not getting paid to have fun  Or you would be too preoccupied with the fun to do your work.

Will the op ever realize the huge typo in the title of this thread? 


-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because you're not getting paid to have fun  Or you would be too preoccupied with the fun to do your work.
> 
> Will the op ever realize the huge typo in the title of this thread?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I just did, just before I seen your post. 

Can a mod edit it to say "Answer a question, then ask one." please.  

Why am I retarded?


----------



## Zd0s (Mar 3, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Yes, I just did, just before I seen your post.
> 
> Can a mod edit it to say "Answer a question, then ask one." please.
> 
> Why am I retarded?

Click to collapse



dunno

why doesn't the OP search?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=824669


----------



## Dirk (Mar 3, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> ..Why am I retarded?

Click to collapse




Because you were dropped on your head at birth. Repeatedly. After the 12th time the doctors questioned whether this was in fact 'accidental'.

Why are women, bless 'em, a bit slow in the noggin compared to men?


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 3, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Omit blue color?? WOW!!  so fairies omit (o·mit/ōˈmit/Verb
> 1. Leave out or exclude (someone or something), either intentionally or forgetfully.
> 2. Fail or neglect to do (something); leave undone: "the final rinse is omitted".) the color blue, eh?
> I wonder what would happen if the omit emitting blue colors??

Click to collapse



We would be in darkness... forever.  

Serious now guys, as I changed the title now.  

What height are you?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 3, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> We would be in darkness... forever.
> 
> Serious now guys, as I changed the title now.
> 
> What height are you?

Click to collapse



A) 5'11 (&3/4)" Basically a tad shy of 6' which is just a cruel joke. (I'm 6'2" in high heels though) 

Q) If we are born naked, why is it unacceptable for me to go clubbing in my birthday suit?


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 3, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> A) 5'11 (&3/4)" Basically a tad shy of 6' which is just a cruel joke. (I'm 6'2" in high heels though)
> 
> Q) If we are born naked, why is it unacceptable for me to go clubbing in my birthday suit?

Click to collapse



Fu*k unacceptable, just go out in a bright green mankini. 

Why is domino's pizza so yum?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Fu*k unacceptable, just go out in a bright green mankini.
> 
> Why is domino's pizza so yum?

Click to collapse




Special blend of herbs and spices. Oh wait, thats KFC 

Why don't KFC do home delivery? (I'm hungry, lol)


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 4, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Special blend of herbs and spices. Oh wait, thats KFC
> 
> Why don't KFC do home delivery? (I'm hungry, lol)

Click to collapse



Because they keep asking why the chicken cross the road.

Why *did *the chicken cross the road?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Because they keep asking why the chicken cross the road.
> 
> Why *did *the chicken cross the road?

Click to collapse



To get to the other side 

What is my name?! (Not username) 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## JackieOoo (Mar 4, 2011)

Rob

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 4, 2011)

No its 7:30 


Why do i have a sore throat? (prepares for gay jokes) 





JackieOoo said:


> Rob
> 
> Is it 5 o'clock yet?

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> No its 7:30
> 
> 
> Why do i have a sore throat? (prepares for gay jokes)

Click to collapse




Looool! Too easy 

Somebody sneezed in your general direction causing millions of teeny tiny airborne virus', suspended in particles of phlegm, to be inhaled by yourself causing irritation and inflammation of your trachea.

I have 9 days off work once i get home tonight. What should i do with all that time?


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 4, 2011)

Fap for 3 days rest 1 day fap 4 days and rest your last day .


Y is max gay? (for those who dont no marcorony max )





DirkGently1 said:


> Looool! Too easy
> 
> Somebody sneezed in your general direction causing millions of teeny tiny airborne virus', suspended in particles of phlegm, to be inhaled by yourself causing irritation and inflammation of your trachea.
> 
> I have 9 days off work once i get home tonight. What should i do with all that time?

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 4, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Fap for 3 days rest 1 day fap 4 days and rest your last day .
> 
> 
> Y is max gay? (for those who dont no marcorony max )
> ...

Click to collapse



Because he caught it in Mexico.

Why *is* Max ghey?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Because he caught it in Mexico.
> 
> Why *is* Max ghey?

Click to collapse



Genetic abberation.

Who is Max??


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 4, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Genetic abberation.
> 
> Who is Max??

Click to collapse



Max is the gay guy.

But why is he gay?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Max is the gay guy.
> 
> But why is he gay?

Click to collapse



A) Genetic abberation

Wow, we're fallen into some wierd Q&A infinate loop  Either that or i'm having the strangest deja-vu!

Q) Is sakai4eva?

Existential question ftw!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 4, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> A) Genetic abberation
> 
> Wow, we're fallen into some wierd Q&A infinate loop  Either that or i'm having the strangest deja-vu!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




A) Of course he is! That's why his name is Sakai4eva!

Q) Should I trade my iPhone 4 for a Black Mytouch 4g or wait it out and try and get a Nexus S?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> A) Of course he is! That's why his name is Sakai4eva!
> 
> Q) Should I trade my iPhone 4 for a Black Mytouch 4g or wait it out and try and get a Nexus S?

Click to collapse




A) Nexus S or Desire S when it comes. Or trade it for sexual favours. Nobody will think worse of you 

Q) How long is a piece of string?


----------



## OutdoorOBW (Mar 4, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> A) Nexus S or Desire S when it comes. Or trade it for sexual favours. Nobody will think worse of you
> 
> Q) How long is a piece of string?

Click to collapse



7.3244533 inches.

Why does your question change when I quote you?


----------



## cyperninja (Mar 4, 2011)

OutdoorOBW said:


> 7.3244533 inches.
> 
> Why does your question change when I quote you?

Click to collapse



Because you touch yourself at night. 



Do you like winning?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 4, 2011)

cyperninja said:


> Because you touch yourself at night.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like winning?

Click to collapse



Who doesn't?

How long does it take light coming from the middle of the sun to reach Earth? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Who doesn't?
> 
> How long does it take light coming from the middle of the sun to reach Earth?

Click to collapse



A) 8.5 minutes. Has to travel 96 million miles at 300 million meters per second. (did that from memory btw)

Q) How many roads must a man walk down before they call him a man?

(the length of a piece of string is twice the distance from the middle to one end, in case you were wondering)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 4, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> A) 8.5 minutes. Has to travel 96 million miles at 300 million meters per second. (did that from memory btw)
> 
> Q) How many roads must a man walk down before they call him a man?
> 
> (the length of a piece of string is twice the distance from the middle to one end, in case you were wondering)

Click to collapse



You answered my question wrong. You didn't put into consideration that it was coming from the core, it has to travel through plasma which takes years for the light 

He only has to walk down one...

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You answered my question wrong. You didn't put into consideration that it was coming from the core, it has to travel through plasma which takes years for the light
> 
> He only has to walk down one...

Click to collapse



Trick question ftl 

A) 

Q) Why is the answer section blank?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 4, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Trick question ftl
> 
> A)
> 
> Q) Why is the answer section blank?

Click to collapse



Because you neglected to put the correct answer in there in the first place 

What was your least favorite subject in school...? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 4, 2011)

Irish. Yes, it's a subject that we have to learn... in Ireland. It's like a language, that nobody speaks lol. 

What's your favourite colour?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 5, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Irish. Yes, it's a subject that we have to learn... in Ireland. It's like a language, that nobody speaks lol.
> 
> What's your favourite colour?

Click to collapse



My favourite colour is sixteen.

Why is the sky blue when I'm depressed, and it rains when I'm sad?


----------



## _MetalHead_ (Mar 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> My favourite colour is sixteen.
> 
> Why is the sky blue when I'm depressed, and it rains when I'm sad?

Click to collapse



Because you forgot to take your meds.


Why do I have to be Mr. Pink?


----------



## Zantiszar (Mar 5, 2011)

Because you are a rare pink panther :3 

Why is iphone such a hype when i find it mildly boring- _- ?

Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)


----------



## _MetalHead_ (Mar 5, 2011)

There was only one correct answer to my question and that wasn't it.  :/


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 5, 2011)

Zantiszar said:


> Because you are a rare pink panther :3
> 
> Why is iphone such a hype when i find it mildly boring- _- ?
> 
> Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)

Click to collapse



Coz you're on XDA.

Why is pink/purple such a gay colour?


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Coz you're on XDA.
> 
> Why is pink/purple such a gay colour?

Click to collapse



A; Gayness is in the eye of the beholder..........

Q; What is the best kind of cheese?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheddar

Should I change my name to .Max. ? 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 5, 2011)

No, seems a bit ghey. 

Why was my phone fully working last night, now it won't?!


----------



## conantroutman (Mar 5, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> No, seems a bit ghey.
> 
> Why was my phone fully working last night, now it won't?!

Click to collapse



A; Because you went back to the dark side........

Q; Why do they always go back to the dark side?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> A; Because you went back to the dark side........
> 
> Q; Why do they always go back to the dark side?

Click to collapse



Because they are emos

where do babies come from?


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 5, 2011)

From max
Why do I think max is gay? 





husam666 said:


> Because they are emos
> 
> where do babies come from?

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> From max
> Why do I think max is gay?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because it's true, you have to see his facebook "DP"  

edit: he changed it


why am I here?


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 5, 2011)

Because u are bored and are trynna stalk babydoll.
So its true he is gay? 





husam666 said:


> Because it's true, you have to see his facebook "DP"
> 
> 
> why am I here?

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 5, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Because u are bored and are trynna stalk babydoll.
> So its true he is gay?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe...

But is he *really* ghey?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Maybe...
> 
> But is he *really* ghey?

Click to collapse



Yes,

Do you remember that picture max put in the mafia thread (i love you one)?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yes,
> 
> Do you remember that picture max put in the mafia thread (i love you one)?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, I do. Now I remember why we think he's got the ghey.

But what other proof is there?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Unfortunately, I do. Now I remember why we think he's got the ghey.
> 
> But what other proof is there?

Click to collapse



We had skype but nobody uses it anymore for some reason. It was full of proofs.

anyway,
Where do babies come from?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm not gay!!! 

Why did I just spend 3 hours in the car to pick up my laptop which I can't even use becase the police want it? 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I'm not gay!!!
> 
> Why did I just spend 3 hours in the car to pick up my laptop which I can't even use becase the police want it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



Because god hates you  haha

Why'd it take so long for Maxey to finally change his photo? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 5, 2011)

He's just jealous 

Because he kept forgettin 


twitch153 said:


> Because god hates you  haha
> 
> Why'd it take so long for Maxey to finally change his photo?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## vbetts (Mar 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax 

Y U NO ASK QUESTION?!!!!


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 5, 2011)

You didn't ask a question bro D:
Why didn't you?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry, here's mine... What should the mafia do to this lone llama ??

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## vbetts (Mar 5, 2011)

Cut you up and make spaghetti. Yum.

Tits or ass?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

vbetts said:


> Cut you up and make spaghetti. Yum.
> 
> Tits or ass?

Click to collapse



Ass 

Why do the llamas stay llamas? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 5, 2011)

Has to be ass.  

Looks or personality?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Has to be ass.
> 
> Looks or personality?

Click to collapse



Personality


152 or 153?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Personality
> 
> 
> 152 or 153?

Click to collapse



153, husam, you're the one who made the copycat.

Should I kill husam for making my clone? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> 153, husam, you're the one who made the copycat.
> 
> Should I kill husam for making my clone?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I did not make the clone, ask a mod for confirmation if you want 
yes kill me


will you feel better if I'm dead?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I did not make the clone, ask a mod for confirmation if you want
> yes kill me
> 
> 
> will you feel better if I'm dead?

Click to collapse



If it's not you it's Erick haha

No it wouldn't make me feel better  So don't have such low selfesteem birthday boy! 

Should I report to the mods that I have a copycat? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> If it's not you it's Erick haha
> 
> No it wouldn't make me feel better  So don't have such low selfesteem birthday boy!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No it's your first wannabe 

why is virtual legos so special?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No it's your first wannabe
> 
> why is virtual legos so special?

Click to collapse



Because it's not special, duh! Haha

Who took the cookies from the cookie jar!? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 5, 2011)

Me. Sorry bro D:

Why has DanWilson Disappeared?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Me. Sorry bro D:
> 
> Why has DanWilson Disappeared?

Click to collapse



Damn you for taking those cookies! 

He disappeared because he doesn't do his homework  lmao

Should twitch152 be put to justice?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Damn you for taking those cookies!
> 
> He disappeared because he doesn't do his homework  lmao
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, google should for snooping on people 


Why am I happening?


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 5, 2011)

Nope, I think Twitch153 should.   

Are we human or are we dancers?


----------



## Crossrocker (Mar 5, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Nope, I think Twitch153 should.
> 
> Are we human or are we dancers?

Click to collapse



Neither.

Can I hit you with my phone and kill you?


A drop of Chuck Norris's semen was placed on Android OS. We now have CyanogenMod.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 5, 2011)

Crossrocker said:


> Neither.
> 
> Can I hit you with my phone and kill you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It depends... What ondo you have?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 5, 2011)

Crossrocker said:


> Neither.
> 
> Can I hit you with my phone and kill you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It depends... What phone do you have?


----------



## Crossrocker (Mar 5, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It depends... What phone do you have?

Click to collapse



I have the evo
Where would I have to hit anyway?


A drop of Chuck Norris's semen was placed on Android OS. We now have CyanogenMod.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

Crossrocker said:


> I have the evo
> Where would I have to hit anyway?
> 
> 
> A drop of Chuck Norris's semen was placed on Android OS. We now have CyanogenMod.

Click to collapse



Nowhere  Hitting is bad haha

Why does everyone think Chuck Norris is one BAMF? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Crossrocker (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Nowhere  Hitting is bad haha
> 
> Why does everyone think Chuck Norris is one BAMF?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Cuz he is a bamf
Are you challenging his abilities?


A drop of Chuck Norris's semen was placed on Android OS. We now have CyanogenMod.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

Crossrocker said:


> Cuz he is a bamf
> Are you challenging his abilities?
> 
> 
> A drop of Chuck Norris's semen was placed on Android OS. We now have CyanogenMod.

Click to collapse



Maybe I am.

Will I like my new Nexus S? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Maybe I am.
> 
> Will I like my new Nexus S?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



No, because it's not an HTC device


If knowledge isn't bliss why aren't you smiling?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 5, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No, because it's not an HTC device
> 
> 
> If knowledge isn't bliss why aren't you smiling?

Click to collapse



Yeah but it's still a good phone. 

Favorite food? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## vbetts (Mar 5, 2011)

Pork ribs.

(Here's one that's gonna stir up some trouble )
Mac or PC?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

vbetts said:


> Pork ribs.
> 
> (Here's one that's gonna stir up some trouble )
> Mac or PC?

Click to collapse



PC duh! 

Android or WP7? (I think that's what you were trying to do to stir stuff up) 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> PC duh!
> 
> Android or WP7? (I think that's what you were trying to do to stir stuff up)
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



android..

why did i post after myself??


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch152 said:


> android..
> 
> why did i post after myself??

Click to collapse



Because we all know you're a fake! 

Who are you? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because we all know you're a fake!
> 
> Who are you?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I am twitch who are you? you look very handsome, judging by your avatar


----------



## Contra1971 (Mar 6, 2011)

because you are simple minded, there a question was answered
so now I will ask one, what are people sarcastic in forums for?

when in real life they would be to frightened to talk back to an adult for fear thay would get a beating


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

Contra1971 said:


> because you are simple minded, there a question was asnwered
> so now I will ask one, what are people sarcastic in forums?
> 
> when in real life they would be to frightened to talk back to an adult for fear thay would get a beating

Click to collapse



I would never fear getting beaten by an adult. Plus I talk to everyone as if they are my equal unless they are a mod, they control everything. 

But, why would you expect respect from people who don't even know you? And I love playing contra. 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I would never fear getting beaten by an adult. Plus I talk to everyone as if they are my equal unless they are a mod, they control everything.
> 
> But, why would you expect respect from people who don't even know you? And I love playing contra.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



i forgot to say... why am i thor?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch152 said:


> i forgot to say... why am i thor?

Click to collapse



Because it was established on xda 

Why must people make phonies? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because it was established on xda
> 
> Why must people make phonies?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



because they are retarded, and cant think of a cooler name.....

why am i sick??


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch152 said:


> because they are retarded, and cant think of a cooler name.....
> 
> why am i sick??

Click to collapse



Because you constantly drink! 

When is my birthday? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because you constantly drink!
> 
> When is my birthday?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



i should no, 

why did i just ask myself when my birthday is?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch152 said:


> i should no,
> 
> why did i just ask myself when my birthday is?

Click to collapse



Because I was asking the phoney! 

 

What is my new phone? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because I was asking the phoney!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



duh, i have a iphone, but am gonna trade it for a ns.. how dumb am i??


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch152 said:


> duh, i have a iphone, but am gonna trade it for a ns.. how dumb am i??

Click to collapse



Oh? Then obviously you would know that I prefer to have good grammar. 

Fraud 

Why just you insist on doing this? It's just a waste of time haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm not doing anything. 

Why are there two twitch? It's a bit hard to grasp at 2AM.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> I'm not doing anything.
> 
> Why are there two twitch? It's a bit hard to grasp at 2AM.

Click to collapse



Because a scientific accident went horribly wrong and a clone sprouted from my left testicle...

Why are you up so late?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because a scientific accident went horribly wrong and a clone sprouted from my left testicle...
> 
> Why are you up so late?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Dunno tbh. Trying to fix my phone sort-ish. 

Should I try and get a Desire Z/G2? I have €550 that's supposed to last me until Summer but if my phone won't work properly again I'm going to have to buy a new phone. 
And I'm currently out of work.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Dunno tbh. Trying to fix my phone sort-ish.
> 
> Should I try and get a Desire Z/G2? I have €550 that's supposed to last me until Summer but if my phone won't work properly again I'm going to have to buy a new phone.
> And I'm currently out of work.

Click to collapse



I would get a new phone and sell your current one.

How many licks does it take to get to the tootsie roll center of a tootsie pop? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I would get a new phone and sell your current one.
> 
> How many licks does it take to get to the tootsie roll center of a tootsie pop?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



In a bricked state? eBay the best bet? 

42. Lol idk as I don't even know what a tootsie pop is. One of those American delicicies. 

What's the weather like?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> In a bricked state? eBay the best bet?
> 
> 42. Lol idk as I don't even know what a tootsie pop is. One of those American delicicies.
> 
> What's the weather like?

Click to collapse



How is it bricked? You could most likely get it fixed.

It's an American candy! 

Who here has an accent? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## vbetts (Mar 6, 2011)

If people from Ohio have an accent.

If you watch the MLB, what team do you go for? If you don't, then Y U NO LIKE BASEBALL?!


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 6, 2011)

I watch it the odd time on ESPN. I just usually chose a team who's playing the game and go for them to win. Don't have favourites though. 

Btw, everybody in the world has an accent lol. Like you think we (Irish) people have an accent (ofcourse we do, a sexy one   haha) while think American's have an accent, while you's think the same. At the same thinking our own accent is flat. 

That didn't make much sense, read it and you should get the jist of it. 

Why do Americans leave out the 'U' in colour?


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> How is it bricked? You could most likely get it fixed.
> 
> It's an American candy!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Suppose it's not bricked, but I haven't a clue to what else I can do. I've tried everything, literally. Other than tamper with the hardware/JTAG.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Suppose it's not bricked, but I haven't a clue to what else I can do. I've tried everything, literally. Other than tamper with the hardware/JTAG.

Click to collapse



What is the problem with it? (question and answer haha)

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What is the problem with it? (question and answer haha)
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



White screen at boot and can't get past it. Other than bootloader ofc. 

F*ck the topic, agree? (Question )


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> White screen at boot and can't get past it. Other than bootloader ofc.
> 
> F*ck the topic, agree? (Question )

Click to collapse



No! Don't fick the topic! 

Have you task 29ed and then once everything is deleted add wm 6.5 rom? That should fix it.


-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

@Skelly, try downloading the RUU and running it, You'll have to root again but better than a brick  

Otherwise you could re flash recovery using that bootloader then flash a rom and it's back 


Why am I so smart?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

Because you didn't slip from your mother's hand when you were young 


What is box happening?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because you didn't slip from your mother's hand when you were young
> 
> 
> What is box happening?

Click to collapse



I dont know 

Why don't I have a clone


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I dont know
> 
> Why don't I have a clone

Click to collapse



because you're not famous... 


why don't you create spaghettimax ?or ORB3002?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because you're not famous...
> 
> 
> why don't you create spaghettimax ?or ORB3002?

Click to collapse



Haha  MacaronyMike sounds cooler  
 Not doing that again  

Why haven't flashed my phone in a while?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha  MacaronyMike sounds cooler
> Not doing that again
> 
> Why haven't flashed my phone in a while?

Click to collapse



you are losing interest in it, just like me 


Why do Arabs say B instead of P?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you are losing interest in it, just like me
> 
> 
> Why do Arabs say B instead of P?

Click to collapse




I must fix myself!! Although it partly has to do with sometimes nearly an hour to download a rom  

Same reason Spanish say J instead of H 

Why do I want a powermac g4?


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 6, 2011)

Because they're cool. 

I've already tried a Task 29 - failed (multiple times), hard resets, soft resets and flashing the stock ROM. Now I'm left with a phone that doesn't even have HSPL because the stock ROM wiped it then just stopped. lol. 

Black or white?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Because they're cool.
> 
> I've already tried a Task 29 - failed (multiple times), hard resets, soft resets and flashing the stock ROM. Now I'm left with a phone that doesn't even have HSPL because the stock ROM wiped it then just stopped. lol.
> 
> Black or white?

Click to collapse



White 

Have you tried an Official RUU? Better than a brick 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=11876153&postcount=115


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Because they're cool.
> 
> I've already tried a Task 29 - failed (multiple times), hard resets, soft resets and flashing the stock ROM. Now I'm left with a phone that doesn't even have HSPL because the stock ROM wiped it then just stopped. lol.
> 
> Black or white?

Click to collapse



black 


day or night?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> black
> 
> 
> day or night?

Click to collapse



Afternoon.

iPad 2 or iPad 1?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Afternoon.
> 
> iPad 2 or iPad 1?

Click to collapse



iPad 3

Nexus S or Nexus X?


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> iPad 3
> 
> Nexus S or Nexus X?

Click to collapse



Nexus Sex. 

That RUU doesn't work for o2 HD2's as I've been informed. 

Xoom or Tab 10.1?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 6, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Nexus Sex.
> 
> That RUU doesn't work for o2 HD2's as I've been informed.
> 
> Xoom or Tab 10.1?

Click to collapse



iPad 2. Coz you get laid easier that way 

How do you get laid?


----------



## Regii (Mar 6, 2011)

Ladies in da club... booyah! 

Windows, OSX or Linux?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because they are bored and have nothing better to do, nor friends.
> 
> Why was my question not answered?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



The chicken in family guy won't die because if He did the only way he could come back would be as a ghost and Peter couldn't fight a ghost. Plus the chicken is cool...
Why can't I decide which Nexus to use full time ( it's nice to have this question)?

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The chicken in family guy won't die because if He did the only way he could come back would be as a ghost and Peter couldn't fight a ghost. Plus the chicken is cool...
> Why can't I decide which Nexus to use full time ( it's nice to have this question)?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Because Nexus devices are sexy and neither man or woman can resist the sexy haha

Why am I watching Tom and Jerry?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because Nexus devices are sexy and neither man or woman can resist the sexy haha
> 
> Why am I watching Tom and Jerry?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Because cartoons are awesome and Tom & Jerry are classics! {but you already knew that}

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Because cartoons are awesome and Tom & Jerry are classics! {but you already knew that}
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



You never asked a question.  Csn I have whichever phone you don't use?  hahaha.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> You never asked a question.  Csn I have whichever phone you don't use?  hahaha.

Click to collapse



Ok. My question is... What should I name my Nexus S. My N1 is named Marv (character from sin city).
 I think now that I have both I am gonna start a collection and buy every Nexus phone made... Sorry.

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

You should name it husam 


Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. My question is... What should I name my Nexus S. My N1 is named Marv (character from sin city).
> I think now that I have both I am gonna start a collection and buy every Nexus phone made... Sorry.
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse





-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch152 said:


> You should name it husam
> 
> 
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?

Click to collapse



 I wonder what the REAL Husam would think of that? 

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

He would probably be happy jumping like a little girl who just got s new barbie 





Babydoll25 said:


> I wonder what the REAL Husam would think of that?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse





-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I wonder what the REAL Husam would think of that?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



hahaha lol, as long as you want your phone with an Arabian name that means 'sword' 



twitch152 said:


> He would probably be happy jumping like a little girl who just got s new barbie
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?

Click to collapse



Here I am and I'm not jumping


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 6, 2011)

Yea u are dont lie. Btw. We just hijacked this thread 


husam666 said:


> hahaha lol, as long as you want your phone with an Arabian name that means 'sword'
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am and I'm not jumping

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Yea u are dont lie. Btw. We just hijacked this thread
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



haha yea we did


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch152 said:


> haha yea we did

Click to collapse



ldldldldld


----------



## twitch152 (Mar 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ldldldldld

Click to collapse



fail  LDLDLLDLD


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch152 said:


> fail  LDLDLLDLD

Click to collapse



let's go back on topic

why doesn't xda accept a post with higher case letters only?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> let's go back on topic
> 
> why doesn't xda accept a post with higher case letters only?

Click to collapse



To stop cyber shouting 

WHY DO THEY TRY AND STOP SHOUTING?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> To stop cyber shouting
> 
> WHY DO THEY TRY AND STOP SHOUTING?

Click to collapse



because they hate the average user.
P.S they forgot TEXT FORMATING 

favorite way of killing?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because they hate the average user.
> P.S they forgot TEXT FORMATING
> 
> favorite way of killing?

Click to collapse




Torture, the only way. 

Favorite desert? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Torture, the only way.
> 
> Favorite desert?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Lazy cake
for the name and the taste  

need any help?


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Lazy cake
> for the name and the taste
> 
> need any help?

Click to collapse



no i dont,

why did u rub my belly!!!


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 6, 2011)

Because you ate to many blueberry muffins.

Why is Tosh.0 awesome?

Sent from my rooted Droid X using XDA app


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Because you ate to many blueberry muffins.
> 
> Why is Tosh.0 awesome?
> 
> Sent from my rooted Droid X using XDA app

Click to collapse



Because he needs no reason, he just is. 

What's the best phone ever? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because he needs no reason, he just is.
> 
> What's the best phone ever?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



an unflashable one

why do they hack everything?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> an unflashable one
> 
> why do they hack everything?

Click to collapse



Because they CAN hack everything. 
To be or not to be? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 7, 2011)

That is the question of the century.

How come only the dog can understand stewie in family Guy?

Sent from my rooted Droid X using XDA app


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> That is the question of the century.
> 
> How come only the dog can understand stewie in family Guy?
> 
> Sent from my rooted Droid X using XDA app

Click to collapse



Because that's just one loop hole in family guy. 

How do the pokemon trainers in pokemon know what moves their pokemon know? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 7, 2011)

Dexter tell him/her 
Y does double d always wear a hat 





twitch153 said:


> Because that's just one loop hole in family guy.
> 
> How do the pokemon trainers in pokemon know what moves their pokemon know?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Dexter tell him/her
> Y does double d always wear a hat
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because there is something horrible under his hat! 

Why is America an obese nation?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 7, 2011)

Because everything tastes better deepfryed. 

Why does Kenny always die in south park?

Sent from my rooted Droid X using XDA app


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 7, 2011)

Because he's cool
Why does he always cover his face? 





torikorocks said:


> Because everything tastes better deepfryed.
> 
> Why does Kenny always die in south park?
> 
> Sent from my rooted Droid X using XDA app

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 7, 2011)

Because they love killing the quiet kid. 

Is Ned Flanders and pedo in The Simpsons?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Because they love killing the quiet kid.
> 
> Is Ned Flanders and pedo in The Simpsons?

Click to collapse



No but I forgot who was...



What time is it?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 7, 2011)

Adventure time!!

Why does android rock? 

Sent from my rooted Droid X using XDA app


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Adventure time!!
> 
> Why does android rock?
> 
> Sent from my rooted Droid X using XDA app

Click to collapse



Because it's Android! 

Should that even be a serious question?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 7, 2011)

It wasn't serious I know android is awesome beyond all beliefs.

Why do people create malware apps and put them on the market?!

Sent from my rooted Droid X using XDA app


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> It wasn't serious I know android is awesome beyond all beliefs.
> 
> Why do people create malware apps and put them on the market?!
> 
> Sent from my rooted Droid X using XDA app

Click to collapse



Because they have the ability to do so  That's why anyone does anything.

Do you watch Anime? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 7, 2011)

Of course.

What is the answer to the ultimate question of the universe, life and everything?

Sent from my rooted Droid X using XDA app


----------



## sa seba (Mar 7, 2011)

42.

What will I eat tonight: Pasta or pizza?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

sa seba said:


> 42.
> 
> What will I eat tonight: Pasta or pizza?

Click to collapse



Pizza! 

Gifts or smartphones? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 7, 2011)

Pasta!! 

Why can't I think of a simple question?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Pasta!!
> 
> Why can't I think of a simple question?

Click to collapse



Because you didn't read my question! 

Answer my question? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 7, 2011)

No. Smartphones obviously!  I'd rather get 10 smartphones for Christmas instead of 10 gifts anyday! haha. 

Is it because it's nearly 3AM that I can't think of a sufficient question?


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 7, 2011)

No you just don't drink enough energy drinks.

Go to school/work or stay home and play ps3?

Sent from my rooted Droid X using XDA app


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 7, 2011)

Go to school and learn that xbox is better. 

WP7 or iOS?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Go to school and learn that xbox is better.
> 
> WP7 or iOS?

Click to collapse



Neither, death. 

Briefs or boxers? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 7, 2011)

Boxers. They're more comfortable. 

Would you want to live in Japan?

Sent from my rooted Droid X using XDA app


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 7, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Boxers. They're more comfortable.
> 
> Would you want to live in Japan?
> 
> Sent from my rooted Droid X using XDA app

Click to collapse



Because you get to see scantily clad schoolgirls piloting giant robots beating up aliens. 

Why must diarrhea strike 2am in the morning?

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Because you get to see scantily clad schoolgirls piloting giant robots beating up aliens.
> 
> Why must diarrhea strike 2am in the morning?
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



Because you ate those damn enchiladas! 

Why is something that we love so bad for us?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## westicle (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because you ate those damn enchiladas!
> 
> Why is something that we love so bad for us?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Cuz we are all masochists on some form.


Why does NASA keep screwing up?

Scent phrum mie fone!


----------



## arsonist63086 (Mar 7, 2011)

To learn from their mistakes... 


Why won't symbian os die?

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## boborone (Mar 7, 2011)

arsonist63086 said:


> To learn from their mistakes...
> 
> 
> Why won't symbian os die?
> ...

Click to collapse



those vikings have nothing better to do

where is the fourth usb port on my hp dv7, two on the right and the first slot on the left, but where is the fourth


----------



## vBurak (Mar 7, 2011)

Should be at the top of the right side .

Whats happen if Apple going to be bust?


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 7, 2011)

They'd release a new iPhone. Fanboys be buyin'. 

Do you like Lady Gaga?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> They'd release a new iPhone. Fanboys be buyin'.
> 
> Do you like Lady Gaga?

Click to collapse



The only good Lady Gaga is a dead one 

Why am I up so early?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Spl4tt (Mar 7, 2011)

cause u are affected by ORD.

am i affected by it too? Oo


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

D4rkSoRRoW said:


> cause u are affected by ORD.
> 
> am i affected by it too? Oo

Click to collapse



Chances are...yes, and you have a tumor building up from lack of flashing. 

How come the music of this generation is so horrible?

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Chances are...yes, and you have a tumor building up from lack of flashing.
> 
> How come the music of this generation is so horrible?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Music is horrible cuz it's all been done before.
 What should I have for breakfast?

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Music is horrible cuz it's all been done before.
> What should I have for breakfast?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Eggs and bacon with a bagel and steak with sauteed onions on top of the steak  

Will someone buy me or make me what I just said? I'm really hungry! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 7, 2011)

No. Steak for breakfast... Seriously? I can't even eat cereal that early in the morning. >.< 

What's your favourite holiday?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> No. Steak for breakfast... Seriously? I can't even eat cereal that early in the morning. >.<
> 
> What's your favourite holiday?

Click to collapse



Christmas, free sh!t, do I need to say anything else? Haha

Why do my milkshakes bring all the boys to the yard? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Christmas, free sh!t, do I need to say anything else? Haha
> 
> Why do my milkshakes bring all the boys to the yard?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



No it doesn't.

Why shake a milk?


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 7, 2011)

To make a milkshake of course.

What do you do when you are on fire?

Sent from my rooted Droid X using XDA app


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 7, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> To make a milkshake of course.
> 
> What do you do when you are on fire?
> 
> Sent from my rooted Droid X using XDA app

Click to collapse


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrpXArn3hII

Are you bored?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrpXArn3hII
> 
> Are you bored?

Click to collapse



Sure!


why won't apple give up?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Sure!
> 
> 
> why won't apple give up?

Click to collapse



Coz Stevie's dying anyway. Might as well go out with a bang/splat

Should I buy a new bass guitar?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Coz Stevie's dying anyway. Might as well go out with a bang/splat
> 
> Should I buy a new bass guitar?

Click to collapse



Yes, and ship it to me 


would you do that?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yes, and ship it to me
> 
> 
> would you do that?

Click to collapse



No. But I might ship the old one 

Should I buy an XBOX 360?


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 7, 2011)

No get a ps3.

Should there be Bacon flavored ice cream?

Sent from my rooted Droid X using XDA app


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 7, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> No get a ps3.
> 
> Should there be Bacon flavored ice cream?
> 
> Sent from my rooted Droid X using XDA app

Click to collapse



No. Sweet and savory (in that way) doesn't match. Ever. Eat bacon THEN wash it off with ice-cream.

What sites should you go if you are bored?


----------



## boborone (Mar 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No. Sweet and savory (in that way) doesn't match. Ever. Eat bacon THEN wash it off with ice-cream.
> 
> What sites should you go if you are bored?

Click to collapse



StumbleUpon

Who stole the socks from my dryer


----------



## Chesnut (Mar 7, 2011)

boborone said:


> StumbleUpon
> 
> Who stole the socks from my dryer

Click to collapse



I did.
Are you mad?


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 7, 2011)

Nope. 

Why do I only have a sock on my left foot?


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 7, 2011)

Because the dryer always eats the socks
Y do I need to go to the john every morning? 





Skellyyy said:


> Nope.
> 
> Why do I only have a sock on my left foot?

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Because the dryer always eats the socks
> Y do I need to go to the john every morning?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because you're the Flanders and they are the Simpsons 


do you still watch TV?


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 7, 2011)

Yea I do cartoon network ftw
Y am I bored?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 7, 2011)

Because you're not doing anything interesting.  

Why isn't Tiny Wings on Android yet?

(Yeah I know, it's an iOS game but f*ck that, it's AWESOME!)


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Because you're not doing anything interesting.
> 
> Why isn't Tiny Wings on Android yet?
> 
> (Yeah I know, it's an iOS game but f*ck that, it's AWESOME!)

Click to collapse



Because it doesn't PMS

Why did I lose interest in: 1. TV 2. Video Games 3. Flashing my phone 4. Running android on my phone?


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 7, 2011)

You got old

Final fantasy 7 or final fanasty 9?

Sent from my rooted Droid X using XDA app


----------



## loonytoon (Mar 7, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Final fantasy 7 or final fanasty 9?

Click to collapse



7, cause it's like CM7 

Plain old Desire or Desire Z?  Or even Desire S?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

loonytoon said:


> 7, cause it's like CM7
> 
> Plain old Desire or Desire Z?  Or even Desire S?

Click to collapse



Desire Z, it's awesome 

Why won't anyone sit with me...? I'm the only white guy! Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Desire Z, it's awesome
> 
> Why won't anyone sit with me...? I'm the only white guy! Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



WOW that's gotta be scary 


why do they teach us useless stuff?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WOW that's gotta be scary
> 
> 
> why do they teach us useless stuff?

Click to collapse



Nah I'm used to it 

Because they want us to be well rounded in useless information...as always.

Why can't the trix rabbit have trix?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Nah I'm used to it
> 
> Because they want us to be well rounded in useless information...as always.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because it's not carrot flavoured.

Why is it banana flavoured?? 

(notice the 'U's )


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because it's not carrot flavoured.
> 
> Why is it banana flavoured??
> 
> (notice the 'U's )

Click to collapse



Screw u! Lol 

I've never had banana flavored trix...

Why do you think it's banana!? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Screw u! Lol
> 
> I've never had banana flavored trix...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because they're anti mafia...

What's a trix?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Because they're anti mafia...
> 
> What's a trix?

Click to collapse



Trix is a cereal, look it up 

Husam is anti-mafia?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Trix is a cereal, look it up
> 
> Husam is anti-mafia?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



NO, look at my avatar!!

Is twitch a real banana!?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> NO, look at my avatar!!
> 
> Is twitch a real banana!?

Click to collapse



Not quite....I'm only 15% banana lmao! 



Why can't I dance dance dance?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not quite....I'm only 15% banana lmao!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because that song to me is not as funny as it should 

Why am I getting old so fast?


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 7, 2011)

You ate too many bananas.

Why can't I wait to go to college?

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> You ate too many bananas.
> 
> Why can't I wait to go to college?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Because you don't realize that it will suck after the first week.


Why am I so pessimistic?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> You ate too many bananas.
> 
> Why can't I wait to go to college?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Because you haven't tried.....? 

What am I going to college for? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because you haven't tried.....?
> 
> What am I going to college for?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse




To learn how to be a banana

How do you unlock the Droid x bootloader?
Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> To learn how to be a banana
> 
> How do you unlock the Droid x bootloader?
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



You go on xda and find out if it's possible. From what I've heard, it's not. 

Why must people be full of hate? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You go on xda and find out if it's possible. From what I've heard, it's not.
> 
> Why must people be full of hate?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



They are constipated and don't have prune juice.

What do you get when you cross a donkey and an onion?



Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Mar 7, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> What do you get when you cross a donkey and an onion?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



AN ass that'll bring tears to your eyes.

What the hell did you guys put in my drink?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

bigsmitty64 said:


> AN ass that'll bring tears to your eyes.
> 
> What the hell did you guys put in my drink?

Click to collapse



Drugs, can't you tell?! 

Why would you ask if you know we put something in it? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Mar 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Drugs, can't you tell?!
> 
> Why would you ask if you know we put something in it?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Because I need to know if I should strap myself down or call Charlie Sheen.

Wait.....I'm not on "Charlie Sheen" am I?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 7, 2011)

bigsmitty64 said:


> Because I need to know if I should strap myself down or call Charlie Sheen.
> 
> Wait.....I'm not on "Charlie Sheen" am I?

Click to collapse



Yeah Charlie Sheen can't help you.... 

No, I think it's a mix of sleeping narcotics, and some other fun stuff like rohypnal 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah Charlie Sheen can't help you....
> 
> No, I think it's a mix of sleeping narcotics, and some other fun stuff like rohypnal
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



You didn't ask a question.

What is doctor who's real name?




Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> You didn't ask a question.
> 
> What is doctor who's real name?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Doctor is his real name haha

I forgot to ask a question...

Who wants to buy me nice stuff? I'll love you long time 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 8, 2011)

I wont buy you anything I'm broke sorry.

Why am I always broke?



Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> I wont buy you anything I'm broke sorry.
> 
> Why am I always broke?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because you're not in college  

Why aren't you in college? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because you're not in college
> 
> Why aren't you in college?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Cause I'm still finishing up high-school.

Why isn't there grape flavored jerky?

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Cause I'm still finishing up high-school.
> 
> Why isn't there grape flavored jerky?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Because we'd all throw up.

Senior or Junior? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 8, 2011)

Senior.

Why doesn't the Droid x have gingerbread yet?

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Senior.
> 
> Why doesn't the Droid x have gingerbread yet?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Because you aren't worthy! 

Class of 2011 ftw? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because you aren't worthy!
> 
> Class of 2011 ftw?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Depends. I'm mostly on a class of my own, so...

What should I do now, since my boss is in a conference?


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 8, 2011)

Play games on the computer.

Is apple going to FAIL?

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 8, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Play games on the computer.
> 
> Is apple going to FAIL?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



A better question would be:

Is Apple going to rot?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> A better question would be:
> 
> Is Apple going to rot?

Click to collapse



We all know the simple minded will keep buying apple products for simplicity. 

How much wood could a wood Chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck would? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> We all know the simple minded will keep buying apple products for simplicity.
> 
> How much wood could a wood Chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck would?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



You dang woodchucks quit chucking my wood.

Who will last longer in a zombie invasion android users or apple users?

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> You dang woodchucks quit chucking my wood.
> 
> Who will last longer in a zombie invasion android users or apple users?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Why ask questions that you know the answer to? The android user! We may not have as many users as apple users but we're more intelligent and cunning 

What would you do for a klondike bar....?

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> We all know the simple minded will keep buying apple products for simplicity.
> 
> How much wood could a wood Chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck would?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



If it's Chuck Norris woodchuck, it'll chuck the whole forest in t=(chuck)^(-1n)

How much would Peter Parker peck a pecker if Peter Parker had a little pecker?


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Why ask questions that you know the answer to? The android user! We may not have as many users as apple users but we're more intelligent and cunning
> 
> What would you do for a klondike bar....?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I would wrestle a grizzly bear. Of course I know android users would last longer I just wanted to see what people would say.

what would you do if a alien abducted you?



Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> I would wrestle a grizzly bear. Of course I know android users would last longer I just wanted to see what people would say.
> 
> what would you do if a alien abducted you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would politely ask them not to probe me and walk away....

Nexus One or Nexus S? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I would politely ask them not to probe me and walk away....
> 
> Nexus One or Nexus S?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



HTC Desire.

What should you do to get abducted by aliens?


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I would politely ask them not to probe me and walk away....
> 
> Nexus One or Nexus S?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Neither I love my Droid x even though it has a locked bootloader. Next will be the Droid X2.

What would you do if the Droid x bootloader was unlocked?


Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 8, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Neither I love my Droid x even though it has a locked bootloader. Next will be the Droid X2.
> 
> What would you do if the Droid x bootloader was unlocked?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Buy HTC

What could you do to get abducted by aliens?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Buy HTC
> 
> What could you do to get abducted by aliens?

Click to collapse



I would write a sign asking them to abduct me! 

Am I awesome?? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I would write a sign asking them to abduct me!
> 
> Am I awesome??
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



No. Not at all.

Is twitch awesome? If you're twitch, answering this yourself automatically makes you as unaswesome as unawesome can be.


----------



## avgjoegeek (Mar 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No. Not at all.
> 
> Is twitch awesome? If you're twitch, answering this yourself automatically makes you as unaswesome as unawesome can be.

Click to collapse



Twitch is awesome no question about it.

What is the meaning of life?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 8, 2011)

avgjoegeek said:


> Twitch is awesome no question about it.
> 
> What is the meaning of life?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



42

Why is my CM7 ROM breaking my camera?


----------



## chrisgtl (Mar 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 42
> 
> Why is my CM7 ROM breaking my camera?

Click to collapse



Because you keep taking photos of yourself?


Why does my Bluetooth no longer work using the Axura Nexus S ROM?


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 8, 2011)

chrisgtl said:


> Because you keep taking photos of yourself?
> 
> 
> Why does my Bluetooth no longer work using the Axura Nexus S ROM?

Click to collapse



Cause is can.

Will the world end in 2012?

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 8, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Cause is can.
> 
> Will the world end in 2012?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



No. The Mayans ran out of space. Just like we ran out of IP4 addresses. 

Is off-topic filling up with trolls recently?


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Mar 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Is off-topic filling up with trolls recently?

Click to collapse



No......Click HERE for free viagra. 

why am I so tired?


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 8, 2011)

Because u took all the free viagra
Y am I awesome?





bigsmitty64 said:


> No......Click HERE for free viagra.
> 
> why am I so tired?

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Because u took all the free viagra
> Y am I awesome?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because you're not and will never be till I get proof! 

Is school important if you know everything that is being taught currently?


----------



## willwgp (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes.

Should I sell my 2 year old car and buy a cheaper older used one?


----------



## waydownsouth (Mar 8, 2011)

yes, & spend the balance on cheap viagra

is the 10 post minimum for posting in dev forums causing the off topic forum to explode?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

waydownsouth said:


> yes, & spend the balance on cheap viagra
> 
> is the 10 post minimum for posting in dev forums causing the off topic forum to explode?

Click to collapse



We can only assume that's the case.

Will something be done to stop douche bag noobs that are just trying to up their post count by posting spam in the OT? (Hope a mod answers this )

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## waydownsouth (Mar 8, 2011)

Depends on whether or not said douche bag noob actually has useful information for others in a dev thread and can't post because of the minimum post count...

Are labels necessary?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

waydownsouth said:


> Depends on whether or not said douche bag noob actually has useful information for others in a dev thread and can't post because of the minimum post count...
> 
> Are labels necessary?

Click to collapse



If you don't know what it is then yes 

And I meant spamming, even if you have useful info spamming is something that will quickly take the respect from you.

What does it mean to you? To me it's just something that we do.

Who sings that? And how do you feel about the song? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 8, 2011)

waydownsouth said:


> Depends on whether or not said douche bag noob actually has useful information for others in a dev thread and can't post because of the minimum post count...
> 
> Are labels necessary?

Click to collapse



Yes... If not people would use sugar instead of salt 


Why dont we have a super off topic in which you have to have atleat 100 posts in regular off topic  lol 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes... If not people would use sugar instead of salt
> 
> 
> Why dont we have a super off topic in which you have to have atleat 100 posts in regular off topic  lol
> ...

Click to collapse



Because you didn't answer my question! 

Will you answer it now? Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because you didn't answer my question!
> 
> Will you answer it now? Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Haha... No  

How do you feel about this?  


Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha... No
> 
> How do you feel about this?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Like a cheesecake.

How awesome is trollz.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 8, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Like a cheesecake.
> 
> How awesome is trollz.

Click to collapse



Like a cheeseball 

How aweosme am I

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Like a cheeseball
> 
> How aweosme am I
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



As awesome as a turd covered in jizz.

How awesome am I? XD


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> As awesome as a turd covered in jizz.
> 
> How awesome am I? XD

Click to collapse



As awesome as after-birth 

How awesome am I?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> As awesome as after-birth
> 
> How awesome am I?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



(Thanks dan!  haha)

As awesome as the mafia leader... Oh wait....

How aweome is hus 


Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> (Thanks dan!  haha)
> 
> As awesome as the mafia leader... Oh wait....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



(XD)
As awesome as (wait - is Hus dead or alive?)... As awesome as a thing.

Is Hus dead or alive?
XD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 8, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> (XD)
> As awesome as (wait - is Hus dead or alive?)... As awesome as a thing.
> 
> Is Hus dead or alive?
> XD

Click to collapse



Alive as far as I know 

Anyone want to confirm lol 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Alive as far as I know
> 
> Anyone want to confirm lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Yeah he's pretty alive....unless we forgot to put holes in the box....

Did I forget to put holes in the box? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Alive as far as I know
> 
> Anyone want to confirm lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



XDXD
//10XD's


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah he's pretty alive....unless we forgot to put holes in the box....
> 
> Did I forget to put holes in the box?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Oh sh** you didnt put him in that box labeled.. 'do not put anyone in this box' did you 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh sh** you didnt put him in that box labeled.. 'do not put anyone in this box' did you
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Oh! That said "Don't put anyone in this box"?! 

I thought it said "Husam, go inside this box."! Damn! 

What should I have for dinner? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Oh! That said "Don't put anyone in this box"?!
> 
> I thought it said "Husam, go inside this box."! Damn!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh no! Husam is living with penguins from now on 

Nothing... Its 10 pm 


Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Oh no! Husam is living with penguins from now on
> 
> Nothing... Its 10 pm
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not where I live! It's 5:13 pm haha

So if I become a mod will I have to stop having fun in off-topic? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not where I live! It's 5:13 pm haha
> 
> So if I become a mod will I have to stop having fun in off-topic?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse




As long as your still the mafia leader... No 


Pancakes(question mark ) lol 
Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 8, 2011)

Is it pancake day in the us lol 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> As long as your still the mafia leader... No
> 
> 
> Pancakes(question mark ) lol
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



No it's too early for pancakes! 

Steak?  

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 8, 2011)

Steak sounds good  

Do you get your NS tomorow

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

Steak sounds amazing!  No, tracking says I'm getting it Thursday. 

Is it amazing that the only thing I did to get that iphone 4 was trade by friend my old ipod touch 32 gb 3rd gen? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 8, 2011)

Thats what I meant by tommorow lol  


Damn! Yes thats amazing! 


twitch153 said:


> Steak sounds amazing!  No, tracking says I'm getting it Thursday.
> 
> Is it amazing that the only thing I did to get that iphone 4 was trade by friend my old ipod touch 32 gb 3rd gen?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Thats what I meant by tommorow lol
> 
> 
> Damn! Yes thats amazing!
> ...

Click to collapse



Tomorrow is Wednesday for me....

Am I awesome for that? Haha 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Tomorrow is Wednesday for me....
> 
> Am I awesome for that? Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



It is for me... I forgot though  haha its only half ten ;D

For what(qmark)

(answer and question in one... Awesome much! =P

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

For getting the iphone in the manner I did 

What's your favorite childhood cartoon? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> For getting the iphone in the manner I did
> 
> What's your favorite childhood cartoon?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



That would be scooby doo. 

What's you favorite android app besides the awesome XDA app?

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> That would be scooby doo.
> 
> What's you favorite android app besides the awesome XDA app?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Androidify  it let's me be creative. 

Favorite launcher? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Androidify  it let's me be creative.
> 
> Favorite launcher?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse




ADWLauncher EX.

Favorite android phone?

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> ADWLauncher EX.
> 
> Favorite android phone?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Nexus S 

Htc or Motorola? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Nexus S
> 
> Htc or Motorola?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



HTC. end, of discussion. Should I scare Sparky when He comes out of the bathroom? 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> HTC. end, of discussion. Should I scare Sparky when He comes out of the bathroom?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse




Yes definitely.

What color does a smurf turn when you choke it?
Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Yes definitely.
> 
> What color does a smurf turn when you choke it?
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



Purple 

Did babydoll scare Sparky? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Purple
> 
> Did babydoll scare Sparky?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Yes. He jumped like four feet in the air. I shoulda taped it. 
 What should I watch tonite?

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. He jumped like four feet in the air. I shoulda taped it.
> What should I watch tonite?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Depends.

What do you like watching? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Depends.
> 
> What do you like watching?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Other than Gossip Girl (I know, I know, but I cant help it I AM a chick)
 I watch UFC, Football, and I like action movies.... Also Cartoon Network... What do you watch?
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Other than Gossip Girl (I know, I know, but I cant help it I AM a chick)
> I watch UFC, Football, and I like action movies.... Also Cartoon Network... What do you watch?
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Cartoon network and discovery channel and USA mostly

How do I change my profile picture for xda?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Cartoon network and discovery channel and USA mostly
> 
> How do I change my profile picture for xda?

Click to collapse



You go into your user settings and change it. 

And I still watch cartoon network too....

Who else watches cartoon network still? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 9, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Cartoon network and discovery channel and USA mostly
> 
> How do I change my profile picture for xda?

Click to collapse



You must do it from the website. Go into user control panel (user cp), from there look for edit avatar on the left side and click on it, choose use custom avatar and then either upload it or enter the URL of the image from another site.
   Why am I so tired?

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You go into your user settings and change it.
> 
> And I still watch cartoon network too....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Me me me me me me me me me (and Sparky)
   What's ur favorite show on adult swim? 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Me me me me me me me me me (and Sparky)
> What's ur favorite show on adult swim?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Weekdays: American Dad, I forget others but I miss Futurama being in there...

Weekends: Cowboy Bebop, Bleach, FMA brotherhood. 

What are you favorite adult swim shows? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Weekdays: American Dad, I forget others but I miss Futurama being in there...
> 
> Weekends: Cowboy Bebop, Bleach, FMA brotherhood.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Metalpocalypse, Bleach, Family Guy, American Dad, & a bunch that I cant name for some stupid reason right now. However, as soon as I goto bed I'll remember them...
    Why is Twitch a banana ninja?

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Me me me me me me me me me (and Sparky)
> What's ur favorite show on adult swim?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



That would be family Guy and American dad.

Whats your favorite family Guy episode?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Metalpocalypse, Bleach, Family Guy, American Dad, & a bunch that I cant name for some stupid reason right now. However, as soon as I goto bed I'll remember them...
> Why is Twitch a banana ninja?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Because neither of us can remember any adult swim shows right now haha 

@torirocks The one where Stewie made retard clones haha

What is your favorite non-adult swim cartoon network show? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because neither of us can remember any adult swim shows right now haha
> 
> @torirocks The one where Stewie made retard clones haha
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Johnny test.

What's your favorite non adultswim cartoon network show?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Johnny test.
> 
> What's your favorite non adultswim cartoon network show?

Click to collapse



Adventure Time  

Favorite old school game? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Adventure Time
> 
> Favorite old school game?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Super Mario for the super Nintendo.

Favorite food?


----------



## vbetts (Mar 9, 2011)

Steak.(yum)

Does Charlie Sheen really have tiger blood?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

vbetts said:


> Steak.(yum)
> 
> Does Charlie Sheen really have tiger blood?

Click to collapse



Of course, did it originally belong to him? Probably not haha

What happened with Charlie Sheen? I don't know honestly 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Of course, did it originally belong to him? Probably not haha
> 
> What happened with Charlie Sheen? I don't know honestly
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Fame makes you crazy. Im gonna miss 2 and a half men.

I tried changing my profile pic. But it keeps saying upload failed. the pic meets the size requirements. Any suggestions?


----------



## vbetts (Mar 9, 2011)

Been awhile since I changed my picture.

What format have you tried to upload?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Fame makes you crazy. Im gonna miss 2 and a half men.
> 
> I tried changing my profile pic. But it keeps saying upload failed. the pic meets the size requirements. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Try changing the file format? If it's a .gif it won't upload 

Tell us if it works 

Wrist watch or pocket watch? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Try changing the file format? If it's a .gif it won't upload
> 
> Tell us if it works
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Big clock that hangs around my neck like Flavor Flav! 
 Should I scare Sparky again?

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Big clock that hangs around my neck like Flavor Flav!
> Should I scare Sparky again?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Yes and this time you'll record it! 

Will you be able to scare him? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Big clock that hangs around my neck like Flavor Flav!
> Should I scare Sparky again?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Yep make him scream like a little girl.

@twitch I've tried .PNG .JPEG. still failed. Maybe it cause I'm trying to upload them from my phone ill have to try when my computer gets repaired.

Do you use the connected music player app?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Yep make him scream like a little girl.
> 
> @twitch I've tried .PNG .JPEG. still failed. Maybe it cause I'm trying to upload them from my phone ill have to try when my computer gets repaired.
> 
> Ps3 or xbox360?

Click to collapse



What browser are you using to upload?  

Personally, neither I prefer old school 

Is it a bad/funny thing I know more than my computer tech teacher? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What browser are you using to upload?
> 
> Personally, neither I prefer old school
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dolphin browser HD. Yes its funny and sad that you know more than you computer teacher.

Do u use connected music player?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Dolphin browser HD. Yes its funny and sad that you know more than you computer teacher.
> 
> Do u use connected music player?

Click to collapse



What is your user agent for dolphin browser hd? 

And do you mean the stock music app? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What is your user agent for dolphin browser hd?
> 
> And do you mean the stock music app?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Desktop agent

No i have a Droid x and its not the stock one. It has shoutcast radio integrated into it and finding music videos on YouTube from the radio as well as some other stuff.

Do you watch tosh.0


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Desktop agent
> 
> No i have a Droid x and its not the stock one. It has shoutcast radio integrated into it and finding music videos on YouTube from the radio as well as some other stuff.
> 
> Do you watch tosh.0

Click to collapse



Hmmmm, try another browser? 

No I don't use that app 
I do watch Tosh.0 though, I ducking love that show 

Is this racist?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hmmmm, try another browser?
> 
> No I don't use that app
> I do watch Tosh.0 though, I ducking love that show
> ...

Click to collapse



Negus. Spelling bee fail.

Do u think Droid x will ever get gingerbread in the next year?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Negus. Spelling bee fail.
> 
> Do u think Droid x will ever get gingerbread in the next year?

Click to collapse



Over OTA? Probably not. 

Is pacman not the best game ever? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Over OTA? Probably not.
> 
> Is pacman not the best game ever?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Pacman and galaga are the best. I can't wait for droidx2 maybe it'll get gingerbread. 

Have you heard about the quad core 2.5ghz processors for phones? they wont be out for a while.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Pacman and galaga are the best. I can't wait for droidx2 maybe it'll get gingerbread.
> 
> Have you heard about the quad core 2.5ghz processors for phones? they wont be out for a while.

Click to collapse



No, I haven't. I usually don't try and tease myself with tech I know I'm not gonna get for awhile, the wait would kill me! 

Wanna join our mafia? 


-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No, I haven't. I usually don't try and tease myself with tech I know I'm not gonna get for awhile, the wait would kill me!
> 
> Wanna join our mafia?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then I am not smiling, then I smiled, then I'm not smiling anymore, then I realized I should be smiling, but then I got my game face on, then I got the giggities, then I got pissed at that, then I lol'ed, then 






Anyway, what should I do now, that my boss is in day 2 of his wonderful conference?


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No, I haven't. I usually don't try and tease myself with tech I know I'm not gonna get for awhile, the wait would kill me!
> 
> Wanna join our mafia?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure why not.  The wait to get my hands on a tegra 2 device is killing me. 

Why is Japanese so hard to learn?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Sure why not.  The wait to get my hands on a tegra 2 device is killing me.
> 
> Why is Japanese so hard to learn?

Click to collapse



Because it's nothing like English, or even based on latin. 

@Sakai, I LOVE that picture! 

Why was it so hard for me to tie my shoes this morning?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because it's nothing like English, or even based on latin.
> 
> @Sakai, I LOVE that picture!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because you are drunk? Or because your fingers are frozen stiff?

Yeah, I was doing the endless recursion thing and I realized that the meme fitted perfectly on your XDA sig.

Should I piss in the stall or on the urinal? Bear in mind that the toilet doors are broken and it's stuck open.


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because it's nothing like English, or even based on latin.
> 
> @Sakai, I LOVE that picture!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You were still woozy from the drugs the alien gave when he probed you. 

Why is it so hard to get out of bed every morning?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> You were still woozy from the drugs the alien gave when he probed you.
> 
> Why is it so hard to get out of bed every morning?

Click to collapse



Because you're just getting over the drugs Maxey slipped you the night before (It's esoteric don't worry about it) haha

Why does Buffalo suck so badly?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because you're just getting over the drugs Maxey slipped you the night before (It's esoteric don't worry about it) haha
> 
> Why does Buffalo suck so badly?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Coz it's like a vacuum cleaner. 

Should I piss in the stall or on the urinal? Bear in mind that the toilet doors are broken and it's stuck open.


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because you're just getting over the drugs Maxey slipped you the night before (It's esoteric don't worry about it) haha
> 
> Why does Buffalo suck so badly?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Because its in new York.

Why does gas prices have to go up?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Coz it's like a vacuum cleaner.
> 
> Should I piss in the stall or on the urinal? Bear in mind that the toilet doors are broken and it's stuck open.

Click to collapse



Piss on your neighbors desk!  Best choice! 

Gas is rising because of economic and political conflicts between Us and the people we buy from. 

Why is Chemistry fun but physics boring? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Piss on your neighbors desk!  Best choice!
> 
> Gas is rising because of economic and political conflicts between Us and the people we buy from.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Coz the stars are too far away and things explode in your face!

Why do you have to give me a near NSFW link?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Coz the stars are too far away and things explode in your face!
> 
> Why do you have to give me a near NSFW link?

Click to collapse



Because I don't know what NSFW stands for....

Why is my interwebz speak not updated yet?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because I don't know what NSFW stands for....
> 
> Why is my interwebz speak not updated yet?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Coz the intertubes are invented by Al Gore when he paved the information super-multi-leveled highway

Don't you know that NSFW stands for Not Safe For Work?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Coz the intertubes are invented by Al Gore when he paved the information super-multi-leveled highway
> 
> Don't you know that NSFW stands for Not Safe For Work?

Click to collapse



I do now that I looked it up  

I have never had a job as of yet. 

Is that a shocker? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I do now that I looked it up
> 
> I have never had a job as of yet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, not really.

Should I go back to being nasty, now that I've been nice for more than three months?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No, not really.
> 
> Should I go back to being nasty, now that I've been nice for more than three months?

Click to collapse



I'm 17 and about to go to college, what do you expect?! 

If it makes you happy, go for it 

What am I going to college for? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm 17 and about to go to college, what do you expect?!
> 
> If it makes you happy, go for it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Booze and boobs. And a better pay, of course

What are you planning on majoring in college?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Booze and boobs. And a better pay, of course
> 
> What are you planning on majoring in college?

Click to collapse



Information Systems Bachelors and International Business Masters 

What did you go to college for? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Information Systems Bachelors and International Business Masters
> 
> What did you go to college for?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Accounting. Because I was too smart for Business, too lazy for Law, too afraid of blood for Doctor, and too dumb for engineering.

Which college are you going to?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Accounting. Because I was too smart for Business, too lazy for Law, too afraid of blood for Doctor, and too dumb for engineering.
> 
> Which college are you going to?

Click to collapse



I'm going to D'youville college, I'm gonna be a Spartan 

What college did you go to? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm going to D'youville college, I'm gonna be a Spartan
> 
> What college did you go to?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



A local one called University Tunku Abdul Rahman. Funny thing is, it is named after a Malay, and yet 99% of the students are Chinese. Politicking is kinda screwed up over here  <- note the rare use of the sad face emoticon

Gosh... I'm running out of questions, so here's an easy one:

What should I eat for lunch?


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Accounting. Because I was too smart for Business, too lazy for Law, too afraid of blood for Doctor, and too dumb for engineering.
> 
> Which college are you going to?

Click to collapse



Paul smiths college

Why is college so expensive?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> A local one called University Tunku Abdul Rahman. Funny thing is, it is named after a Malay, and yet 99% of the students are Chinese. Politicking is kinda screwed up over here  <- note the rare use of the sad face emoticon
> 
> Gosh... I'm running out of questions, so here's an easy one:
> 
> What should I eat for lunch?

Click to collapse



You should eat some nice malaysian food  And that tea you posted before, mmmmm! 

I'm going to head to sleep guys, night 

Finishing off...who will be on when I wake up tomorrow? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You should eat some nice malaysian food  And that tea you posted before, mmmmm!
> 
> I'm going to head to sleep guys, night
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Husam. Definitely Husam.

Will the bedbugs bite?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Husam. Definitely Husam.
> 
> Will the bedbugs bite?

Click to collapse



Nah, I bathe haha

Why can't problems be solved with sword fighting!? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## boborone (Mar 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Husam. Definitely Husam.
> 
> Will the bedbugs bite?

Click to collapse



Only if you're sleeping in Mike Tyson's bed. 


Will my wife ever blow me again? Don't get married.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

boborone said:


> Only if you're sleeping in Mike Tyson's bed.
> 
> 
> Will my wife ever blow me again? Don't get married.

Click to collapse



Buy her a diamond ring:






Diamonds! How do they work?


----------



## Vettesfan (Mar 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Buy her a diamond ring:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They work by being shiny. Women and crows are attracted to shiny.

Will Motorola give me a Xoom? 


Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## Zantiszar (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes they will for a modic price of course  

Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

Zantiszar said:


> Yes they will for a modic price of course
> 
> Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)

Click to collapse



Since you didn't ask a question...

Do you hate Apple fanbois?


----------



## oschlegel (Mar 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Since you didn't ask a question...
> 
> Do you hate Apple fanbois?

Click to collapse



No because talented developers make money out of them with apps!

What is your favourite meal?


----------



## pizz0wn3d (Mar 9, 2011)

oschlegel said:


> No because talented developers make money out of them with apps!
> 
> What is your favourite meal?

Click to collapse



Breakfast. I eat too much damn cereal.

What if I don't want to ask a question?


Herp derp Captivate XDA app.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

pizz0wn3d said:


> Breakfast. I eat too much damn cereal.
> 
> What if I don't want to ask a question?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It gets answered all the same.

Why do rappers rap and rapists rape?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> It gets answered all the same.
> 
> Why do rappers rap and rapists rape?

Click to collapse



You're misinformed, this is like an old saying, a square will always be a rectangle but a rectangle won't always be a square.  Rapists will usually rape and not rap, but a rapper will usually do both 

Why is it so cold?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You're misinformed, this is like an old saying, a square will always be a rectangle but a rectangle won't always be a square.  Rapists will usually rape and not rap, but a rapper will usually do both
> 
> Why is it so cold?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I stole the sun.

Why am I unwell.
Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> I stole the sun.
> 
> Why am I unwell.
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Because you sold your sold to the devil,
You know it's a crappy deal!

Learn object oriented C# or enjoy the show?

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 9, 2011)

Enjoy the show as I don't know what object oriented C# is. 

Why am I obsessed with water?


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 9, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Enjoy the show as I don't know what object oriented C# is.
> 
> Why am I obsessed with water?

Click to collapse



Because you are filthy.
Why did I sell my sold to the devil(Q) XD

Sent from a troll using the XDA App.


----------



## m1thewraith (Mar 9, 2011)

because he pays a lot.

why do i need to make the calculus test?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

m1thewraith said:


> because he pays a lot.
> 
> why do i need to make the calculus test?

Click to collapse



Because I know who you are 

OUTTA MY HOUSE!!!

Why are you on xda!?? take you TP2 and f*** off


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 9, 2011)

Because I love you. :/ hahaha. 

Why won't somebody swap me a Desire Z for my HD2?  me creyz.


----------



## zephyri-xr (Mar 9, 2011)

You have "rabies" mate.

Why am I kick-ass?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

zephyri-xr said:


> You have "rabies" mate.
> 
> Why am I kick-ass?

Click to collapse



Because you're an ass that was kicked 

why do I hate turkey?


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 9, 2011)

Because you're from Jordan (I think ).

Why do I have greenpoison on my PC?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Because you're from Jordan (I think ).
> 
> Why do I have greenpoison on my PC?

Click to collapse



Because I was a worm that downloaded it 

why did you make me google greenpoison?
now my history is full of rubbish


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 9, 2011)

It was a trick. Apple now have you locked down. Go buy yourself an iPhone now. 

Do you like pushing buttons?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> It was a trick. Apple now have you locked down. Go buy yourself an iPhone now.
> 
> Do you like pushing buttons?

Click to collapse



you have no idea how much I do , that's why I hate the iSh*t

when will apple use android?


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 9, 2011)

When Google sells enough Android phones to buy Apple.  

Why are HP even bothering with webOS? lol.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 9, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> When Google sells enough Android phones to buy Apple.
> 
> Why are HP even bothering with webOS? lol.

Click to collapse



For the lulz.

Why did I get the wrong version of Dragon Age Origins 2?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> When Google sells enough Android phones to buy Apple.
> 
> Why are HP even bothering with webOS? lol.

Click to collapse



Because they don't learn from others.

why wont you join the mafia?


----------



## morgwai (Mar 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because they don't learn from others.
> 
> why wont you join the mafia?

Click to collapse



mafia in my country listens to techno ;]

how many months until nokia dies?


----------



## zephyri-xr (Mar 9, 2011)

morgwai said:


> mafia in my country listens to techno ;]
> 
> how many months until nokia dies?

Click to collapse



One if they not start to use Android.

Why nokia sucks and doesn't start to use Android?


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 9, 2011)

zephyri-xr said:


> One if they not start to use Android.
> 
> Why nokia sucks and doesn't start to use Android?

Click to collapse



Because I ate their balls.
Why does my mouth taste of Nokia-balls?

Sent from a troll using the XDA App.


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 9, 2011)

zephyri-xr said:


> One if they not start to use Android.
> 
> Why nokia sucks and doesn't start to use Android?

Click to collapse



Cause they are stupid. They need to get on the android train.

Should I buy a Motorola xoom?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Cause they are stupid. They need to get on the android train.
> 
> Should I buy a Motorola xoom?

Click to collapse



because it will never beat my netbook 

why are fandroids better than apple fanboys?


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because it will never beat my netbook
> 
> why are fandroids better than apple fanboys?

Click to collapse



Fandroids are smarter. Apple fanboys are stupid.

Why can't I think of any good question?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Fandroids are smarter. Apple fanboys are stupid.
> 
> Why can't I think of any good question?

Click to collapse



because you are an apple fanboy 


but isn't that a question?


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because you are an apple fanboy
> 
> 
> but isn't that a question?

Click to collapse



Yeah but not a good one. I hate apple. Android is the only way to go.

What's your favorite computer game?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Yeah but not a good one. I hate apple. Android is the only way to go.
> 
> What's your favorite computer game?

Click to collapse



Hard question
stuck between Half-Life 2 and Deus Ex

u?


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hard question
> stuck between Half-Life 2 and Deus Ex
> 
> u?

Click to collapse



Half life 2 definitely.

Why was Bunker hill so slippery?


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 9, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> Half life 2 definitely.
> 
> Why was Bunker hill so slippery?

Click to collapse



I jizzed. (On it)

Why did I say that?


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 9, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> I jizzed. (On it)
> 
> Why did I say that?

Click to collapse



I don't know. The correct answer was the British were coming.

Did anyone notice ps3 networks offline for maitnence?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> I don't know. The correct answer was the British were coming.
> 
> Did anyone notice ps3 networks offline for maitnence?

Click to collapse



Because the citadel is destroyed, duh 

How to tell if the baby is male or female? 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because the citadel is destroyed, duh
> 
> How to tell if the baby is male or female?
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Does it have a penis?
(Q AND A WIN!)


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Does it have a penis?
> (Q AND A WIN!)

Click to collapse



Idk, it was just a random question 

Same one...

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 9, 2011)

[

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 9, 2011)

macaronymax said:


> [
> 
> sent from my htc vision using xda app

Click to collapse



]

y u no skype?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 9, 2011)

Haha 

I cant  
Actually.... 2 mins 

Why do you need to wait 2 mins and why did you de capitalise all my capital letters lol

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha
> 
> I cant
> Actually.... 2 mins
> ...

Click to collapse



Beacuse your Skype is retarded.

Why did I spell Because as Beacuse?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 9, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Beacuse your Skype is retarded.
> 
> Why did I spell Because as Beacuse?

Click to collapse



Because you didnt run through the way to say it in your head.... Big elephants can always understand small elephants 

Why do i still remember that


Oh umm..... I forgot my password 
Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Because you didnt run through the way to say it in your head.... Big elephants can always understand small elephants
> 
> Why do i still remember that
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because I still remember my first grade 3rd chapter arabic lesson 

Why does the bad memories stay ? 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because I still remember my first grade 3rd chapter arabic lesson
> 
> Why does the bad memories stay ?
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Of rape and misar-ay? Of death and dismay? You shouldn't fret, for it was yesterday. 

I am a troll. A wonderful troll!

Why does I troll?


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 9, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Of rape and misar-ay? Of death and dismay? You shouldn't fret, for it was yesterday.
> 
> I am a troll. A wonderful troll!
> 
> Why does I troll?

Click to collapse



That's what trolls do is troll.

Why does the weather always suck?


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 9, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> That's what trolls do is troll.
> 
> Why does the weather always suck?

Click to collapse



Because I trolled God.

Why does God hate me?


----------



## Zantiszar (Mar 9, 2011)

Because it is designed to ruin everyones day

Can i overclock everything in my life 

Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 9, 2011)

Yup even your co*k. Cook obviously. 

Should I dual-boot WP7 and Android or just stick to Android on my HD2?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Yup even your co*k. Cook obviously.
> 
> Should I dual-boot WP7 and Android or just stick to Android on my HD2?

Click to collapse



No

Are you a girl?

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 9, 2011)

Nope. 

Are there any girls on XDA? lol.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Nope.
> 
> Are there any girls on XDA? lol.

Click to collapse



Yeah there are about 6 or 7 so far 

Would you like to join our mafia? 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yeah there are about 6 or 7 so far
> 
> Would you like to join our mafia?
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Holy f*ck! Where are these? I NEED TO GET ON THESE NOW. Jk. 

Lol you seem to always ask that after my answers so I'm guessing that's supposed to be towards me... yeah I will.  

Why are women such bad drivers?


----------



## Box287 (Mar 9, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Why are women such bad drivers?

Click to collapse



Because they were taught by men! 

If 42 is the answer, what was the question?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

Box287 said:


> Because they were taught by men!
> 
> If 42 is the answer, what was the question?

Click to collapse



What's your IQ? Q&A

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 9, 2011)

4. 

What's this mafia job entail I do?  haha.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 9, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> 4.
> 
> What's this mafia job entail I do?  haha.

Click to collapse



Look in the official thread. No clue what we are doing 

Where is twitch? 

Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 9, 2011)

He's with Bubba

What happened to conkers bad fur day? 





husam666 said:


> Look in the official thread. No clue what we are doing
> 
> Where is twitch?
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 9, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> He's with Bubba
> 
> What happened to conkers bad fur day?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It created a sequel that failed horribly haha 

Why am I so busy?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 10, 2011)

Because u are awesome
Y did conkers live and reloaded blow?





twitch153 said:


> It created a sequel that failed horribly haha
> 
> Why am I so busy?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Because u are awesome
> Y did conkers live and reloaded blow?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I am  Haha 

Because it was no where as good as the first Conker 

Why do teenagers get pregnant?


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 10, 2011)

Because they're horny and want some!  

Does anybody remember the game on PS2 Army Men Lock 'n' Load?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 10, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Because they're horny and want some!
> 
> Does anybody remember the game on PS2 Army Men Lock 'n' Load?

Click to collapse



No, but I'm playing Dragon Age: Origins 2  

Anyone else playing this game?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No, but I'm playing Dragon Age: Origins 2
> 
> Anyone else playing this game?

Click to collapse



Not likely haha 

Who treats their phones better than their loved ones? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not likely haha
> 
> Who treats their phones better than their loved ones?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



That question is a paradox. My phone is one of my loved ones. It is definitely cuter and sexier than most of the others.

Did the above statement disturb you?


----------



## iynfynity (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not likely haha
> 
> Who treats their phones better than their loved ones?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



not me, lol

what's the best dinner for someone who hasn't eaten real food for 2 days?


Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

iynfynity said:


> not me, lol
> 
> what's the best dinner for someone who hasn't eaten real food for 2 days?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



More unreal food haha

Why isn't my phone charging? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> More unreal food haha
> 
> Why isn't my phone charging?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Because it ain't?

Why are you all confused?


----------



## Box287 (Mar 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> What's your IQ? Q&A
> 
> Sent from my TMOUS TP2 using xda app

Click to collapse



Nice to see I'm twice as smart as you.


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Mar 10, 2011)

Box287 said:


> Nice to see I'm twice as smart as you.

Click to collapse



Your lack of following directions says otherwise.

Why do you have to be smart anyway?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## kirior (Mar 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> That question is a paradox. My phone is one of my loved ones. It is definitely cuter and sexier than most of the others.
> 
> Did the above statement disturb you?

Click to collapse



No it didn't and to say more I have to agree with your statement.

How many mobiles do you currently owned and are all of them moded (at least tweaked in case older ones)?

Sent from my MB200 using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 10, 2011)

kirior said:


> No it didn't and to say more I have to agree with your statement.
> 
> How many mobiles do you currently owned and are all of them moded (at least tweaked in case older ones)?
> 
> Sent from my MB200 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Three. An old Nokia 6xxx and a Sony G705 for backups, HTC Desire (CM7+HBOOT) for daily use and pwnage.

Anyone else here feel fabulous today? Thursday night is hen night. Giggity for the fabulous cross-dressers and "hunters"


----------



## boz_x (Mar 10, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Three. An old Nokia 6xxx and a Sony G705 for backups, HTC Desire (CM7+HBOOT) for daily use and pwnage.
> 
> Anyone else here feel fabulous today? Thursday night is hen night. Giggity for the fabulous cross-dressers and "hunters"

Click to collapse



Not feeling fabulous at all. Could have done with a lot more sleep.

Does anyone have any tips for insomnia?


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 10, 2011)

Nope don't really know. 

Why does my phone insisting on f*cking up every few days?... SOLD!


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 10, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Nope don't really know.
> 
> Why does my phone insisting on f*cking up every few days?... SOLD!

Click to collapse



Because it's not concentrated awesome 

Why can't everyone just be cool? : confused:

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because it's not concentrated awesome
> 
> Why can't everyone just be cool? : confused:
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



because their not thor...

Why didnt no one answer my question about max??


----------



## androidcues (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because it's not concentrated awesome
> 
> Why can't everyone just be cool? : confused:
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Because they're douchebags.

Q. What's the fastest way to switch user agent on the stock android browser?


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because it's not concentrated awesome
> 
> Why can't everyone just be cool? : confused:
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Because they can't.

Have you tried sbp mobile shell 5 beta?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

androidcues said:


> Because they're douchebags.
> 
> Q. What's the fastest way to switch user agent on the stock android browser?

Click to collapse



Hang a carrot in front of it.

What was that question about maz?

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Hang a carrot in front of it.
> 
> What was that question about maz?
> 
> sent from my tp2 using xda app

Click to collapse



if he was g- 1st letter of alphabet - y 

is he?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 10, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> if he was g- 1st letter of alphabet - y
> 
> is he?

Click to collapse



No, he proved otherwise 

Is M_T_M gay ?

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 10, 2011)

Because there has to be hot people too.   hahaha. 

Should I buy a Galaxy S?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Because there has to be hot people too.   hahaha.
> 
> Should I buy a Galaxy S?

Click to collapse



Depends which one 

Which one are you looking at? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Depends which one
> 
> Which one are you looking at?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



My question.

Can you answer it?

sent from my tp2 using xda app


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Depends which one
> 
> Which one are you looking at?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



lies wait for sgs 2 

poop


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> lies wait for sgs 2
> 
> poop

Click to collapse



Poop is not a question.

Is it...? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Poop is not a question.
> 
> Is it...?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



To poop or not to poop, that is the question.

Did you realize that poop is the opposite of boob? A mirror image...


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> To poop or not to poop, that is the question.
> 
> Did you realize that poop is the opposite of boob? A mirror image...

Click to collapse



Yeah, arabs can't tell the difference between the p and the b
So pitch is B*tch

Who?

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yeah, arabs can't tell the difference between the p and the b
> So pitch is B*tch
> 
> Who?
> ...

Click to collapse



What? <- both question and answer.

p/s: Down there, the football b!tch is wet. No sand.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> What? <- both question and answer.
> 
> p/s: Down there, the football b!tch is wet. No sand.

Click to collapse



Where? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Where?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



There?

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> There?
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Here? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Here?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Beer!?
I don't drink 

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## ChongoDroid (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Beer!?
> I don't drink
> 
> sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.

Click to collapse



Why not?

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

ChongoDroid said:


> Why not?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App

Click to collapse



Religion. No drinking, but yes to smoking.

Still haven't figured out the reason. Care to enlighten?


----------



## poowilliams (Mar 11, 2011)

I drink beer.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

poowilliams said:


> I drink beer.

Click to collapse



What's your question?

sent from my tp2 using free xda app, because I'm too cheap to buy premium.


----------



## ChongoDroid (Mar 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Religion. No drinking, but yes to smoking.
> 
> Still haven't figured out the reason. Care to enlighten?

Click to collapse



I smoke too.. but what do I smoke  ?

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

ChongoDroid said:


> I smoke too.. but what do I smoke  ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App

Click to collapse



Cannabis

Will it ever get legalized?


----------



## galaxys (Mar 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Cannabis
> 
> Will it ever get legalized?

Click to collapse



Maybe

Why not just drink dark full body red wine?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

galaxys said:


> Maybe
> 
> Why not just drink dark full body red wine?

Click to collapse



Because ve don't drink... vine...

Are you naked?


----------



## Andralkyrie (Mar 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Because ve don't drink... vine...
> 
> Are you naked?

Click to collapse



No I'm wearing a watch.  

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 11, 2011)

To poop and eat

So really guys is Max???





Andralkyrie said:


> No I'm wearing a watch.
> 
> What is the meaning of life?

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> To poop and eat
> 
> So really guys is Max???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What? ()

When will you ever form a correct sentence buddy? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What? ()
> 
> When will you ever form a correct sentence buddy?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



When he gets out of the U.S

Why is there so many uneducated people there?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> When he gets out of the U.S
> 
> Why is there so many uneducated people there?

Click to collapse



Because of the ****ty funding to our schools  

When will I be fully awake?

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 11, 2011)

When I slap you with a wet fish! 

Dud you hear what's going on on Japan?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> When I slap you with a wet fish!
> 
> Dud you hear what's going on on Japan?

Click to collapse



no news fans here , so no


Marilyn Manson?


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 11, 2011)

No Mac Dre.
Who killed him? 





husam666 said:


> no news fans here , so no
> 
> 
> Marilyn Manson?

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> No Mac Dre.
> Who killed him?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nobody

Anyone have relatives in Japan?


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 11, 2011)

No but I wanna go their.
Anybody know how to jerk? 





sakai4eva said:


> Nobody
> 
> Anyone have relatives in Japan?

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> No but I wanna go their.
> Anybody know how to jerk?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Jerk what? <-answer and question


----------



## T.C.P (Mar 11, 2011)

Jerk your umm..lol
No really YouTube how to jerk and answer 


sakai4eva said:


> Jerk what? <-answer and question

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## boborone (Mar 11, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Jerk your umm..lol
> No really YouTube how to jerk and answer
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got nothing

Where's your question?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 11, 2011)

boborone said:


> I got nothing
> 
> Where's your question?

Click to collapse



outside the box.

why do we have to think out there?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> outside the box.
> 
> why do we have to think out there?

Click to collapse



Because inside the box is rat poisoning 

How am I so passive? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 12, 2011)

Because you're not resistive.  

Why am I invincible? xD


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Because you're not resistive.
> 
> Why am I invincible? xD

Click to collapse



Because you're only weakness is that you lack a good phone, plus, you're a Skeleton! 

Is honeycomb nice? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah I actually love it. It's a bit bad on the teeth. 
The true nerd in me thought of 3.0 first but then I thought of the food.  

Lol look at you with your fancy Nexus S. Can you even see those buttons on the bottom?  My HD2 beats everything.

Which OS should I use on my HD2? Hmmmm.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Yeah I actually love it. It's a bit bad on the teeth.
> The true nerd in me thought of 3.0 first but then I thought of the food.
> 
> Lol look at you with your fancy Nexus S. Can you even see those buttons on the bottom?  My HD2 beats everything.
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually I can always see the buttons, I've never had a problem not seeing the buttons, and the screen is *pop*ing amazing! 

I don't know...Meego. Oh...wait....they discontinued that project for the Hd2, fail 

Why must you think your obviously inferior item is better than my obviously superior item?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Actually I can always see the buttons, I've never had a problem not seeing the buttons, and the screen is *pop*ing amazing!
> 
> I don't know...Meego. Oh...wait....they discontinued that project for the Hd2, fail
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because my opinion matters. (Dar nnit)
   Why should I have to choose?

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Because my opinion matters. (Dar nnit)
> Why should I have to choose?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



I wasn't referring to you I was talking about Skelly and his Hd2 

That's why haha

Why must people get confused?  (Referring to you babydoll ) haha jk

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I wasn't referring to you I was talking about Skelly and his Hd2
> 
> That's why haha
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because confusing things when you are confused is easy to do because you have confused the fact that I was confused when I thought it was you who was the one who is confused.
  What did I just write? 

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Because confusing things when you are confused is easy to do because you have confused the fact that I was confused when I thought it was you who was the one who is confused.
> What did I just write?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



You said that I was confused about you being confused because you thought it was I who was confused haha Essentially.

Did I miss anything? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You said that I was confused about you being confused because you thought it was I who was confused haha Essentially.
> 
> Did I miss anything?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Nope. You got it. 
  Should I let my parakeet out of her cage?

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## mwjack (Mar 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nope. You got it.
> Should I let my parakeet out of her cage?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Yes as long as you don’t have a cat. 

Is anyone watching ghost adventures besides me?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## talktothehandroid (Mar 12, 2011)

mwjack said:


> Yes as long as you don’t have a cat.
> 
> Is anyone watching ghost adventures besides me?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I am not familiar with this show.

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## michaelg117 (Mar 12, 2011)

talktothehandroid said:


> I am not familiar with this show.
> 
> How much wood could a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?

Click to collapse



Absolutely no idea. 

Why are my balls so amazingly big??

Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 12, 2011)

Because you pumped air in to them and they're swollen due to the lack of testesterone and sex. 

Should I buy a new HD2, Galaxy S i9000 or Desire Z? Hmmm.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Because you pumped air in to them and they're swollen due to the lack of testesterone and sex.
> 
> Should I buy a new HD2, Galaxy S i9000 or Desire Z? Hmmm.

Click to collapse



Desire Z! Duh! 

Should I buy a new phone? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Desire Z! Duh!
> 
> Should I buy a new phone?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



You only got your Nexus S?  

Hmm, are they hard to put custom ROM's on? I've only ever had a Hero and Wildfire before and both were stock so I've never even rooted. (Other than my HD2)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> You only got your Nexus S?
> 
> Hmm, are they hard to put custom ROM's on? I've only ever had a Hero and Wildfire before and both were stock so I've never even rooted. (Other than my HD2)

Click to collapse



Nah it's pretty amazing! I love using it 

I was just acting a fool haha

What should our mafia's slogan be? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

What else could it be?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> What else could it be?

Click to collapse



Not sure haha

What else guys?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not sure haha
> 
> What else guys?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



My fork is too big?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> My fork is too big?

Click to collapse



No, fail haha 

Should I make dog jerky? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## iynfynity (Mar 12, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No, fail haha
> 
> Should I make dog jerky?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



No, make your beef jerky.

Should i tell my neighbor to put a password to their non-secured wifi?


Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 12, 2011)

iynfynity said:


> No, make your beef jerky.
> 
> Should i tell my neighbor to put a password to their non-secured wifi?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, free wifi haha 

Isn't ice cream awesome!? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## FLAC Vest (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No, free wifi haha
> 
> Isn't ice cream awesome!?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Very awesome; and you just reminded me thhat I forgot to make a Coke Float.

Why is the Nexus 1 the best phone ever?

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

FLAC Vest said:


> Very awesome; and you just reminded me thhat I forgot to make a Coke Float.
> 
> Why is the Nexus 1 the best phone ever?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



It's not  I have one and I'm looking to trade it for another phone.

Someone interested? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It's not  I have one and I'm looking to trade it for another phone.
> 
> Someone interested?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



ME! 

Why wont you give it to me?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ME!
> 
> Why wont you give it to me?

Click to collapse



Because I need prom money 

Why does my toe itch?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because I need prom money
> 
> Why does my toe itch?!
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Because you break your promises 

JK

If metal is banned here, why does the prince have a photo of himself carrying metallica gym bag?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because you break your promises
> 
> JK
> 
> If metal is banned here, why does the prince have a photo of himself carrying metallica gym bag?

Click to collapse



Because the prince is a liar, duh! Haha

Why are you so lame? JK 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because the prince is a liar, duh! Haha
> 
> Why are you so lame? JK
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Because you can't mix punk and geek.

why does the hot prof dig me?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because you can't mix punk and geek.
> 
> why does the hot prof dig me?

Click to collapse



Because you're dreaming 

Why is adventure time awesome?! 


-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because you're dreaming
> 
> Why is adventure time awesome?!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I swear I'm not dreaming, she memorized my name amongst all others 
and she says hi to me whenever she sees me 

because everybody likes to discover new things.

cranberries?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I swear I'm not dreaming, she memorized my name amongst all others
> and she says hi to me whenever she sees me
> 
> because everybody likes to discover new things.
> ...

Click to collapse



What about them? They suck! Haha

Eclairs are awesome right? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> What about them? They suck! Haha
> 
> Eclairs are awesome right?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



yeah 

cranberries (the band)?

damn it, I wrote banned instead of band


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah
> 
> cranberries (the band)?
> 
> damn it, I wrote banned instead of band

Click to collapse



The band is good but the fruit sucks haha

What's for dinner? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 13, 2011)

Cheesey toes are for dinner.

How can I make £150?

I see I was beaten.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah
> 
> cranberries (the band)?
> 
> damn it, I wrote banned instead of band

Click to collapse



What's ur question? Hmmmmm?
  What should I read next?

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What's ur question? Hmmmmm?
> What should I read next?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



more of this forum 




DanWilson said:


> Cheesey toes are for dinner.
> 
> How can I make £150?
> 
> I see I was beaten.

Click to collapse



Sell your kidney.

Is it bad?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Cheesey toes are for dinner.
> 
> How can I make £150?
> 
> I see I was beaten.

Click to collapse



Prostitution haha

Who beat you? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

I did ;D


Why did I forget to do michaels boot animation thing?? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 13, 2011)

Because you forgot!  

Is it easy to root and flash Desire Z's? If I flash it, does it still have the fast boot-up thing?


----------



## DanWilson (Mar 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I did ;D
> 
> 
> Why did I forget to do michaels boot animation thing??
> ...

Click to collapse



Because you're a penis.

Which kidney should I sell?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

Easy enough.. just follow what it says  
And yes it will if you flash a sense rom 





Skellyyy said:


> Because you forgot!
> 
> Is it easy to root and flash Desire Z's? If I flash it, does it still have the fast boot-up thing?

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

Why thanks 


Depends... is either of them damaged? 



DanWilson said:


> Because you have a big penis.
> 
> Which kidney should I sell?

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Easy enough.. just follow what it says
> And yes it will if you flash a sense rom
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks haha.  It seems so confusing compared to HD2. 

Is it easily brickable?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

Haha  

Not really... unless when rooting you use the instructions for G2 instead of Z and do something to the wrong partitopn.. apart from that.. no 


New phone? 


Skellyyy said:


> Thanks haha.  It seems so confusing compared to HD2.
> 
> Is it easily brickable?

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha
> 
> Not really... unless when rooting you use the instructions for G2 instead of Z and do something to the wrong partitopn.. apart from that.. no
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha yup, well I'm thinking about it. Want that sexy keyboard now.  

Just wary of something going wrong and me wasting my hard earned €350.  

Is the keyboard good for typing? xD


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Haha yup, well I'm thinking about it. Want that sexy keyboard now.
> 
> Just wary of something going wrong and me wasting my hard earned €350.
> 
> Is the keyboard good for typing? xD

Click to collapse



Awesome ;D Great phone 

Haha, yeah.. much prefer it to the onscreen one and its awesome for Gameboid 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 13, 2011)

The 800Mhz processor isn't slow though is it? ;p 

That leads me to another question... is there much internal storage?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

Its anything from slow... faster than an Evo or N1 or any 1st gen Snapdragon thing  also if you haven't seen the dev section yet... it can clock to 1.9 ghz 

2Gb that you can use  





Skellyyy said:


> The 800Mhz processor isn't slow though is it? ;p
> 
> That leads me to another question... is there much internal storage?

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Its anything from slow... faster than an Evo or N1 or any 1st gen Snapdragon thing  also if you haven't seen the dev section yet... it can clock to 1.9 ghz
> 
> 2Gb that you can use
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah look at Maxey trying to convert someone haha

But you never asked a question, right? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

Haha  Only answering questions  

Oh no I didn't... Am I also converting you whilst I'm at it? 



twitch153 said:


> Ah look at Maxey trying to convert someone haha
> 
> But you never asked a question, right?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 13, 2011)

Wrong. ;D 

Look at this bananaman.  

Think I'm going to get it.  

Hopefully have it by atleast Friday.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Wrong. ;D
> 
> Look at this bananaman.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You better get it, it's a good phone.

Look at what? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Wrong. ;D
> 
> Look at this bananaman.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



bleh


should I spam this forum with 20 more posts to get to 3,000, or go to sleep?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> bleh
> 
> 
> should I spam this forum with 20 more posts to get to 3,000, or go to sleep?

Click to collapse



Go to sleep haha

When am I gonna sell my soul? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 13, 2011)

Ring ring ring, banana phoneeee!  

Is there much development?  I know I could just go in to the DZ/G2 section but that means leaving OT.  That's a whole different world out there.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Go to sleep haha
> 
> When am I gonna sell my soul?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



when you meet the devil

will you realize that it was a bad deal?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

Tabs??  Haha... its alrigght development, got some awesome devs there though  (rmk40, HomerSP, NPRusell.. and others lol 


W


Skellyyy said:


> Ring ring ring, banana phoneeee!
> 
> Is there much development?  I know I could just go in to the DZ/G2 section but that means leaving OT.  That's a whole different world out there.

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 13, 2011)

There names I'll look out for.  No-one will ever beat Cotulla/MDJ, They're fu*king GODS with the HD2.   

Does a new kernel have to flashed with every ROM?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 13, 2011)

Nope... Roms will normally have kernels with them when you flash but you can flash other kernel releases after flashiing a rom  if that makes sesne 


Skellyyy said:


> There names I'll look out for.  No-one will ever beat Cotulla/MDJ, They're fu*king GODS with the HD2.
> 
> Does a new kernel have to flashed with every ROM?

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah it does haha.  

I think it's actually easier to flash a custom Android ROM on a WinMo phone then it is on an Android one lol.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 13, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Yeah it does haha.
> 
> I think it's actually easier to flash a custom Android ROM on a WinMo phone then it is on an Android one lol.

Click to collapse



yeah it is.

should I summon erick once more?


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 13, 2011)

No he's gone in to hiding over it.  

Do you ever feel like a plastic bag? lol.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 14, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> No he's gone in to hiding over it.
> 
> Do you ever feel like a plastic bag? lol.

Click to collapse



Only when I'm drifting in the wind like an idiotic airhead.

Why are you an idiotic airhead?


----------



## thingthree (Mar 14, 2011)

Because the sky is blue.

Why isn't Steven Jobbs edible?

-ThingThree


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 14, 2011)

thingthree said:


> Because the sky is blue.
> 
> Why isn't Steven Jobbs edible?
> 
> -ThingThree

Click to collapse



Coz he has the cancer.

Does Stevie deserve his cancer?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Coz he has the cancer.
> 
> Does Stevie deserve his cancer?

Click to collapse



As an American who believes his business is good for the idiot masses and our economy, no.

But as myself and an android lover I have no other choice but to say, HELL YEAH! 

Why must public transportation be horrible?! 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> As an American who believes his business is good for the idiot masses and our economy, no.
> 
> But as myself and an android lover I have no other choice but to say, HELL YEAH!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Coz it's public transportation. <- Not a redun answer

Why must I work OT for free?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Coz it's public transportation. <- Not a redun answer
> 
> Why must I work OT for free?

Click to collapse




It's to make up for the hours of productivity lost to your company by you posting on XDA during working hours 

Which will ultimately prove to be the answer to Quantum Gravity. A) String Theory. B) Modified Newtonian Dynamics. C) 42.


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 14, 2011)

24.  

What makes a colour a colour?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 14, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> 24.
> 
> What makes a colour a colour?

Click to collapse



The colour.

What's your favourite colour?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> 24.
> 
> What makes a colour a colour?

Click to collapse



The reflection of light bla bla bla... 
and the brits (for the 'u') 

Does steves' cancer prove that apple devices emit high radiation levels?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> The reflection of light bla bla bla...
> and the brits (for the 'u')
> 
> Does steves' cancer prove that apple devices emit high radiation levels?

Click to collapse



 Your genius Hus! 


Fanta or Coke?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Your genius Hus!
> 
> 
> Fanta or Coke?

Click to collapse



that's the (insert big number here) time I hear that 

Fanta, coke makes me feel sick

Why does everyone tell me that all the time?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that's the (insert big number here) time I hear that
> 
> Fanta, coke makes me feel sick
> 
> Why does everyone tell me that all the time?

Click to collapse



Cuz you are. (smart)
  When will my box of steaks get here?

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

Double post


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cuz you are. (smart)
> When will my box of steaks get here?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



thx 
after 5 minutes 

how is everything?


----------



## wachw (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thx
> after 5 minutes
> 
> how is everything?

Click to collapse



great!

what's that smell?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> thx
> after 5 minutes
> 
> how is everything?

Click to collapse



Sparky might go back into the hospital. :sad: otherwise ok I guess.
How r u?
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky might go back into the hospital. :sad: otherwise ok I guess.
> How r u?
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



that's sad , psst, maybe you'll get another nexus s 
I'm great

what's wrong?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that's sad , psst, maybe you'll get another nexus s
> I'm great
> 
> what's wrong?

Click to collapse



Her boo is possibly gonna head to the hospital, go figure that's what's wrong 

How are you good sir? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Her boo is possibly gonna head to the hospital, go figure that's what's wrong
> 
> How are you good sir?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I'm fine 

rhythm or lead?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I'm fine
> 
> rhythm or lead?

Click to collapse



Lead, but I can't play guitar anyways.

Piano or guitar? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Lead, but I can't play guitar anyways.
> 
> Piano or guitar?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Guitar,
But I prefer drums. _\m/

do you have a crush on lady gaga?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Guitar,
> But I prefer drums. _\m/
> 
> do you have a crush on lady gaga?

Click to collapse



NOOOOOOO! Never! 

Why ask such a stupid question? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> NOOOOOOO! Never!
> 
> Why ask such a stupid question?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Because I can read your mind 

why do you love her (the lady gaga) that much?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because I can read your mind
> 
> why do you love her (the lady gaga) that much?

Click to collapse



Because she is a man.

Is she a man?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Because she is a man.
> 
> Is she a man?

Click to collapse



Ummmmm I don't think so.
 What books do you like (do you like books)?

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummmmm I don't think so.
> What books do you like (do you like books)?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



I'm quite well read, in fact. As of now and for the foreseeable future, it will be anything written by Sir Terry Pratchett. 

What books do *you *like?


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm quite well read, in fact. As of now and for the foreseeable future, it will be anything written by Sir Terry Pratchett.
> 
> What books do *you *like?

Click to collapse



The Art of War, The Bell Tolls For Thee, The Catcher in the Rye, and something that doesn't compare to any of these I'm currently reading all of the Vampire Chronicles by Anne Rice.



Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The Art of War, The Bell Tolls For Thee, The Catcher in the Rye, and something that doesn't compare to any of these I'm currently reading all of the Vampire Chronicles by Anne Rice.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



I didn't like the catcher in the rye. But the great gatsby was an amazing book 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I didn't like the catcher in the rye. But the great gatsby was an amazing book
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Answering your sig, an encore performance:








Are you guys celebrating Pi day?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Answering your sig, an encore performance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like the one with the hedgehog better haha  

I already celebrate it! We got free pie in school 

Suggest me a good movie to watch? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I like the one with the hedgehog better haha
> 
> I already celebrate it! We got free pie in school
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The King's Speech or Tron Legacy on DVD. Ranggo or Battle:LA on cinema

Why buy when you can pirate?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

Because it's the legal....okay....I lie  There is no reason! 

Aren't pastellitos f*cking amazing!? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because it's the legal....okay....I lie  There is no reason!
> 
> Aren't pastellitos f*cking amazing!?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Maybe... I'm gonna have to find a Cuban eatery now.

What should I have for lunch?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Maybe... I'm gonna have to find a Cuban eatery now.
> 
> What should I have for lunch?

Click to collapse



A pastellito 

Are you really gonna go eat one? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> A pastellito
> 
> Are you really gonna go eat one?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Nah... no Cuban eatery near my office...

Anyone following the news in Japan's nuke reactors?


----------



## kirior (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, all 3 reactors exploded and 4th one is on fire.

What question should I ask? ;p

Sent from my rooted HTC Desire using Taptalk Pro app


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

kirior said:


> Yes, all 3 reactors exploded and 4th one is on fire.
> 
> What question should I ask? ;p
> 
> Sent from my rooted HTC Desire using Taptalk Pro app

Click to collapse



Nothing. Don't ask any questions.

Is Godzilla coming out at last?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> ......
> 
> Anyone following the news in Japan's nuke reactors?

Click to collapse



A) Yes. I am in Reactor #3, following the news. Yesterdays explosion gave me quite a shock but luckily i escaped with minor injuries.

Q) How long can i sit in here before Radiation Sickness kicks in?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 15, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> A) Yes. I am in Reactor #3, following the news. Yesterdays explosion gave me quite a shock but luckily i escaped with minor injuries.
> 
> Q) How long can i sit in here before Radiation Sickness kicks in?

Click to collapse



Depends on getting bitten by radioactive spiders. 

Will you get Spider powers then?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Depends on getting bitten by radioactive spiders.
> 
> Will you get Spider powers then?

Click to collapse



A) Quite possibly, although i don't fancy having a cubic meter of silk firing out of my arse every time i try to break wind!

Q) A woman gave birth to two boys in the same hour, of the same day, of the same year...but they weren't twins. How is that possible?


----------



## Deleted member 2758866 (Mar 15, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> A) Quite possibly, although i don't fancy having a cubic meter of silk firing out of my arse every time i try to break wind!
> 
> Q) A woman gave birth to two boys in the same hour, of the same day, of the same year...but they weren't twins. How is that possible?

Click to collapse



A: She has two vaginas.  

Q: What's the meaning of life?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 15, 2011)

Coldskiesfullofblue said:


> A: She has two vaginas.
> 
> Q: What's the meaning of life?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



42

Will the world end in 2012


----------



## buntoo (Mar 15, 2011)

torikorocks said:


> 42
> 
> Will the world end in 2012

Click to collapse



Certainly Not

Why did you ask that stupid question?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 16, 2011)

buntoo said:


> Certainly Not
> 
> Why did you ask that stupid question?

Click to collapse



Because there are no stupid questions, only stupid people asking questions. 

Why does Spiderman shoot web from his wrists, but a spider does it from its arse?


----------



## lossderks (Mar 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Why does Spiderman shoot web from his wrists, but a spider does it from its arse?

Click to collapse



Because he's ONE BIG ARSE!

What is in blue box?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 16, 2011)

lossderks said:


> Because he's ONE BIG ARSE!
> 
> What is in blue box?

Click to collapse



The red pill

Why does the red pill work?


----------



## detox246 (Mar 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> The red pill
> 
> Why does the red pill work?

Click to collapse



Because I made it

Did you ever have keilbasa in the can?

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Vettesfan (Mar 16, 2011)

detox246 said:


> Because I made it
> 
> Did you ever have keilbasa in the can?
> 
> Sent from my Droid

Click to collapse



No I never have

Can I ask the question that shall never be asked in regards yo CyanogenMod? 

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 16, 2011)

Vettesfan said:


> No I never have
> 
> Can I ask the question that shall never be asked in regards yo CyanogenMod?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App

Click to collapse



No. 

Why have sausages in a can?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No.
> 
> Why have sausages in a can?

Click to collapse



Because they want to.

why didn't the alarm go off?


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 16, 2011)

It did. You didn't wake up.  

Should I sleep now?


----------



## buntoo (Mar 16, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> It did. You didn't wake up.
> 
> Should I sleep now?

Click to collapse



No, it's not sleeping time 

Why did I answer you?


----------



## muerteman (Mar 16, 2011)

Because you felt like it. 

Why am I in this thread, shouldn't I be doing something else?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

muerteman said:


> Because you felt like it.
> 
> Why am I in this thread, shouldn't I be doing something else?

Click to collapse



Yeah, you should be banning 

why do i like the  emote?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yeah, you should be banning
> 
> why do i like the  emote?

Click to collapse



Because you are always constipated from eating so much Hummus 

What would be one thing you wish you could do?  (I would want to be able to make things happen...with my mind! )


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because you are always constipated from eating so much Hummus
> 
> What would be one thing you wish you could do?  (I would want to be able to make things happen...with my mind! )

Click to collapse



Time travel 

What is your definition for superman?


----------



## EStone9 (Mar 16, 2011)

Charlie Sheen

Jack or Tequila?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Time travel
> 
> What is your definition for superman?

Click to collapse



A) I have no personal definition but Nietzsche had plenty to say about the 'Ubermensch' in 'Thus Spoke Zarathustra'. 

Q) Why are there so many meaningless questions in what could otherwise be an awesome thread?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> A) I have no personal definition but Nietzsche had plenty to say about the 'Ubermensch' in 'Thus Spoke Zarathustra'.
> 
> Q) Why are there so many meaningless questions in what could otherwise be an awesome thread?

Click to collapse



Because people don't have the motivation to think of good questions. 

What would be a good question to ask? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because people don't have the motivation to think of good questions.
> 
> What would be a good question to ask?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



good point 

what happened to the good point thread?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good point
> 
> what happened to the good point thread?

Click to collapse



A) People didn't have the motivation to think up good points 

Q) In this modern day society have we sold out our souls and culture in return for instant gratification and greed?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

no some sold their souls to the devil 

What kind of stupid person does that?


----------



## buntoo (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no some sold their souls to the devil
> 
> What kind of stupid person does that?

Click to collapse



The person who does not has moral sense...

Do you agree?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 16, 2011)

buntoo said:


> The person who does not has moral sense...
> 
> Do you agree?

Click to collapse



A) Absolutely. In fact 'moral sense' should become a well known expression like 'common sense' is today. You could say of somebody evil that they have no moral sense!

Q) I have questionable morals. Am i evil?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> A) Absolutely. In fact 'moral sense' should become a well known expression like 'common sense' is today. You could say of somebody evil that they have no moral sense!
> 
> Q) I have questionable morals. Am i evil?

Click to collapse



Without a doubt 

What's your opinion of me? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Without a doubt
> 
> What's your opinion of me?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Good? 

Whats your opinion of me?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 16, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Good?
> 
> Whats your opinion of me?

Click to collapse



cool 

what's your opinion of onions?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> cool
> 
> what's your opinion of onions?

Click to collapse



They taste great sauteed 

Who knows how to cook? I want to make something special for dinner.

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> They taste great sauteed
> 
> Who knows how to cook? I want to make something special for dinner.
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I know how to cook...

What would you like me to cook?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I know how to cook...
> 
> What would you like me to cook?

Click to collapse



I'm not sure. 

What should be cooked? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm not sure.
> 
> What should be cooked?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Things that taste good after cooking. 

What shouldn't be cooked?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Things that taste good after cooking.
> 
> What shouldn't be cooked?

Click to collapse



Testicles. 

What should I wear tomorrow for school? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Testicles.
> 
> What should I wear tomorrow for school?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Nothing.

What am I wearing now?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nothing.
> 
> What am I wearing now?

Click to collapse



A) Pink lacy basque and suspenders. The peephole bra over the string vest is a bit much if you ask me 

Q) Will airdropping water from helicopters stop a meltdown in the Fukoshima reactors?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 17, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> A) Pink lacy basque and suspenders. The peephole bra over the string vest is a bit much if you ask me
> 
> Q) Will airdropping water from helicopters stop a meltdown in the Fukoshima reactors?

Click to collapse



Possibly. From latest news it seems that the radiation reading is going up and down and up and down to the point that we don't really know if it works. But, it is a whole lot better than not doing a damn thing. 

If Godzilla rises up, will you be surprised?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Possibly. From latest news it seems that the radiation reading is going up and down and up and down to the point that we don't really know if it works. But, it is a whole lot better than not doing a damn thing.
> 
> If Godzilla rises up, will you be surprised?

Click to collapse



no, it's not my problem 


Why do you care about others and forget yourself?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, it's not my problem
> 
> 
> Why do you care about others and forget yourself?

Click to collapse



Because that's the problem with my brain. I care too much, and have been taught that self-sacrifice is noble. 

Will my brain asplode from that?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Because that's the problem with my brain. I care too much, and have been taught that self-sacrifice is noble.
> 
> Will my brain asplode from that?

Click to collapse



Yes, you should be careful 

how can you be on-topic in the off-topic section without going off-topic in the off-topic section which means you are on topic in the off-topic section scheeble weeble blurp?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yes, you should be careful
> 
> how can you be on-topic in the off-topic section without going off-topic in the off-topic section which means you are on topic in the off-topic section scheeble weeble blurp?

Click to collapse



You can be on topic in off-topic by going off topic in off-topic which actually means you are on topic in off-topic which by definition makes your post off-topic but since it happened in the off-topic section it means that you are actually on topic in the off-topic section which renders you off-topic. I'm just gonna put my brains on a jar for a moment.

What would you do if the boss gives you permission to laze off then report to a supplier's office at 10am?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You can be on topic in off-topic by going off topic in off-topic which actually means you are on topic in off-topic which by definition makes your post off-topic but since it happened in the off-topic section it means that you are actually on topic in the off-topic section which renders you off-topic. I'm just gonna put my brains on a jar for a moment.
> 
> What would you do if the boss gives you permission to laze off then report to a supplier's office at 10am?

Click to collapse



sleep till 10 


why does everything start early (before 12PM)?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sleep till 10
> 
> 
> why does everything start early (before 12PM)?

Click to collapse



Because you are wasting sunlight otherwise. Environmentally friendly, anyone?

Why must there be a huge traffic jam EVERY SINGLE DAY OF MY LIFE?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Because you are wasting sunlight otherwise. Environmentally friendly, anyone?
> 
> Why must there be a huge traffic jam EVERY SINGLE DAY OF MY LIFE?

Click to collapse



A) Contrary to popular belief it's not the excess of cars that causes jams, it's the scarcity of roads.

Q) Should we build more roads to the detriment of the environment?


----------



## vellowax (Mar 17, 2011)

No we shouldnt, but we can build more highways ;P

Why you guys keep replying on this thread ?


----------



## FLAC Vest (Mar 17, 2011)

vellowax said:


> No we shouldnt, but we can build more highways ;P
> 
> Why you guys keep replying on this thread ?

Click to collapse



Because it's in my favorites and I like posting in things like this yo get my count up.... jk

Cause there's always something new 

Is there going to be a "new" generation of cars after this one?

Eg, before it was metal "classics" and we have... composite plastic now? With better gas milage.

I'm thinkng lighter plastic and electric?


Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 17, 2011)

FLAC Vest said:


> Because it's in my favorites and I like posting in things like this yo get my count up.... jk
> 
> Cause there's always something new
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, Why don't you follow the rules where it says.. "Ask *a* question, then answer *one*"


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes, Why don't you follow the rules where it says.. "Ask *a* question, then answer *one*"

Click to collapse



Because we are in the off topic 

why doesn't microsoft understand that 400mb for an update is too much?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because we are in the off topic
> 
> why doesn't microsoft understand that 400mb for an update is too much?

Click to collapse



Because they have fibre optics 


Why don't I have fibre optics yet?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 17, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Because they have fibre optics
> 
> 
> Why don't I have fibre optics yet?

Click to collapse



Because you're a farmer 


Why do people bother with the country side?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because you're a farmer
> 
> 
> Why do people bother with the country side?

Click to collapse



A) Because it's beautiful, natural and the only real way to live.

Q) Why do people bother with cities, and was coming down from the trees in the first place just the start of a succession of HUGE mistakes for mankind?


----------



## boborone (Mar 18, 2011)

42

Do you get it? Read the book.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 18, 2011)

boborone said:


> 42
> 
> Do you get it? Read the book.

Click to collapse



I did. 

Did you watch the movie?

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## EchoVelocity (Mar 18, 2011)

I watched the movie.

Who was your favourite character?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2011)

EchoVelocity said:


> I watched the movie.
> 
> Who was your favourite character?

Click to collapse



A) Zaphod Beeblebrox, as he is as alien as i am!

Q) Should i get a 4-pack on the way home tonight or should i give my Silicon life-form based Livers a rest?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 18, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> A) Zaphod Beeblebrox, as he is as alien as i am!
> 
> Q) Should i get a 4-pack on the way home tonight or should i give my Silicon life-form based Livers a rest?

Click to collapse



give them a rest.


Why does everyone like things that makes them high or drunk?


----------



## emilya (Mar 19, 2011)

That makes them peaceful and happy. 

What makes you happy today?


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Mar 19, 2011)

emilya said:


> That makes them peaceful and happy.
> 
> What makes you happy today?

Click to collapse



Pizza for Dinner

Whats for breakfast?


----------



## Zantiszar (Mar 19, 2011)

Well that would be some ribs with jackdaniels for breakfest nothing beats it hehe

What should i buy towmorrow intel or amd combo set??? 

Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 19, 2011)

Zantiszar said:


> Well that would be some ribs with jackdaniels for breakfest nothing beats it hehe
> 
> What should i buy towmorrow intel or amd combo set???
> 
> Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)

Click to collapse



AMD FTW!

Anyone else playing DA2?


----------



## PartTimeLegend (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm sure there are. I'm not one of them though.

Lupus?


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 21, 2011)

Don't know what that is.  

Why is this thread dead? That ryhmed!

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## buntoo (Mar 21, 2011)

PartTimeLegend said:


> I'm sure there are. I'm not one of them though.
> 
> Lupus?

Click to collapse



lupus is any of several chronic skin diseases which also affect the internal organs and bones.
lupus erythematosus, lupus verrucosus, lupus vulgaris etc.







Skellyyy said:


> Don't know what that is.
> 
> Why is this thread dead? That ryhmed!

Click to collapse



I think people are getting bored or they are busy.

What do you think?



Sent from SGS-I9000 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 21, 2011)

buntoo said:


> lupus is any of several chronic skin diseases which also affect the internal organs and bones.
> lupus erythematosus, lupus verrucosus, lupus vulgaris etc.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Dirk (Mar 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I agree. Everyone is probably just busy.
> Why does it rain everytime I goto Pennsylvania?

Click to collapse



A) Luckily for you, Dirk Gently the holistic Detective has encountered this before. The reason it rains is because you are a 'Rain God' and therefore it will always be raining _wherever_ you are!

Q) What is the best TV show that i've never seen?


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 21, 2011)

Prison Break. Hands sown my favourite TV show ever. 

What's your favourite music genre? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Mar 21, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Prison Break. Hands sown my favourite TV show ever.
> 
> What's your favourite music genre?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Blues

Why do my socks always come out of the dryer inside out?


----------



## FLAC Vest (Mar 21, 2011)

bigsmitty64 said:


> Blues
> 
> Why do my socks always come out of the dryer inside out?

Click to collapse



The dryer is so powerful that the socks implode.

Why is technology so addictive?

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## Dirk (Mar 21, 2011)

FLAC Vest said:


> The dryer is so powerful that the socks implode.
> 
> Why is technology so addictive?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Lol @ imploding socks! 

A) Our primitive brains are still impressed by the idea that flint+stick=weapon. Modern tech is like magic to us!

Q) Would we be better off returning to the trees? (I want a prehensile tail!)


----------



## kekouekla (Mar 21, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> Lol @ imploding socks!
> 
> A) Our primitive brains are still impressed by the idea that flint+stick=weapon. Modern tech is like magic to us!
> 
> Q) Would we be better off returning to the trees? (I want a prehensile tail!)

Click to collapse



Yes but the politicians wouldn't allow it.

Why can't I keep my eyes open when I sneeze?

Oh and I would love a tail too, but it'd have to be furry or else it would look like a very long. . . . .


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 21, 2011)

kekouekla said:


> Yes but the politicians wouldn't allow it.
> 
> Why can't I keep my eyes open when I sneeze?
> 
> Oh and I would love a tail too, but it'd have to be furry or else it would look like a very long. . . . .

Click to collapse



Because the gods of the sneeze do not allow mere mortals to see the magic contained within (the sneeze)
 Why is Pennsylvania so flat?

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 21, 2011)

Because it was built on a hill. 

What do you think of the whole Libya situation?  

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Dirk (Mar 21, 2011)

kekouekla said:


> ... it'd have to be furry or else it would look like a very long. . . . .

Click to collapse



......bald tail?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 21, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> ......bald tail?

Click to collapse



If you think about that way, sure 

Why are random acts of violence funny at times? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> If you think about that way, sure
> 
> Why are random acts of violence funny at times?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Because it appeals to out basest of survival instincts. It is a derivative of the three-way adrenaline response: flight, freeze or FIGHT!

Did you guys miss me?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Because it appeals to out basest of survival instincts. It is a derivative of the three-way adrenaline response: flight, freeze or FIGHT!
> 
> Did you guys miss me?

Click to collapse



I did! 

Where have you been? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I did!
> 
> Where have you been?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Here's my itinerary over the weekend:
Friday night: practise for Easter musical
Saturday morning: practise for Easter musical, again.
Saturday afternoon: erm... gaming... Dragon Age 2 was too tempting to resist
Saturday evening: dinner with friends. Yakitori.
Sunday morning: Church
Sunday afternoon: practise for Easter musical, again, again.
Sunday evening: laundry and "virtual date" with GF in Beijing.
Monday: Down to the estates to fix a database problem with their systems.

Why are my weekends busier than my weekdays?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Here's my itinerary over the weekend:
> Friday night: practise for Easter musical
> Saturday morning: practise for Easter musical, again.
> Saturday afternoon: erm... gaming... Dragon Age 2 was too tempting to resist
> ...

Click to collapse



Because you have more free time so people assume that's when they can drop everything on you.

Can holding in a sneeze really harm your brain? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## boborone (Mar 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Here's my itinerary over the weekend:
> Friday night: practise for Easter musical
> Saturday morning: practise for Easter musical, again.
> Saturday afternoon: erm... gaming... Dragon Age 2 was too tempting to resist
> ...

Click to collapse



Everybody thinks we have all the free time in the world on the weekend so everybody plans all their crap for then.

Who is better and why, sprint or verizon?


----------



## boborone (Mar 22, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because you have more free time so people assume that's when they can drop everything on you.
> 
> Can holding in a sneeze really harm your brain?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



I was always told that sneezing kills a brain cell, holding it in kills 3.

Why are Ford's built like a rock.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 22, 2011)

boborone said:


> I was always told that sneezing kills a brain cell, holding it in kills 3.
> 
> Why are Ford's built like a rock.

Click to collapse



Because they are rocks for moving around in style. Case in point:
http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/21/porsche-opens-918-spyder-plug-in-supercar-pre-orders-845-000-g/



AAAAAAAAAAAA?


----------



## NightHawk877 (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't know how to answer that.

What is the airspeed velovity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## boborone (Mar 22, 2011)

NightHawk877 said:


> I don't know how to answer that.
> 
> What is the airspeed velovity of an unladen swallow?

Click to collapse



The time it takes me to say wow thank you.

What do you average on data usage on your phone?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 22, 2011)

boborone said:


> The time it takes me to say wow thank you.
> 
> What do you average on data usage on your phone?

Click to collapse



Below my allotted 1.5GB. 

AEIOUOAEOUOEIUAOEIUAOEIUOEIUOAEIUAOEIUAOEIAUOIAEOIUAOEIUAOEIUOIAEI?


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Mar 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> AEIOUOAEOUOEIUAOEIUAOEIUOEIUOAEIUAOEIUAOEIAUOIAEOIUAOEIUAOEIUOIAEI?

Click to collapse



Sometimes Y and W

What does "OK" actually mean?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 22, 2011)

bigsmitty64 said:


> Sometimes Y and W
> 
> What does "OK" actually mean?

Click to collapse



It means okay. 

Geddit?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 22, 2011)

NightHawk877 said:


> I don't know how to answer that.
> 
> What is the airspeed velovity of an unladen swallow?

Click to collapse



A) African or European? (Monty Python ftw )

Q) Penny from The Big Bang Theory or the girl from 'Chuck'?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 22, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> A) African or European? (Monty Python ftw )
> 
> Q) Penny from The Big Bang Theory or the girl from 'Chuck'?

Click to collapse



Olivia Wilde. Rumours have it that she is bi. 

How the heck did I miss a Monty Python reference? How should I punish myself?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Olivia Wilde. Rumours have it that she is bi.
> 
> How the heck did I miss a Monty Python reference? How should I punish myself?

Click to collapse



A) Watch 'The Holy Grail' until you can quote it from memory

Q) Olivia Wilde is bi? Does that mean she has two legs, as in bipedal?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 22, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> A) Watch 'The Holy Grail' until you can quote it from memory
> 
> Q) Olivia Wilde is bi? Does that mean she has two legs, as in bipedal?

Click to collapse


[email protected]#$%^&*()

Bi as in bisexual, after her namesake, Oscar Wilde.

How can you not know that she is bi?


----------



## D3abL3 (Mar 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> [email protected]#$%^&*()
> 
> Bi as in bisexual, after her namesake, Oscar Wilde.
> 
> How can you not know that she is bi?

Click to collapse



Hard question 
Bi what? Bipedal 

You think a bi would like to eat ice creams?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 22, 2011)

D3abL3 said:


> Hard question
> Bi what? Bipedal
> 
> You think a bi would like to eat ice creams?

Click to collapse



She prefers popsticles. She also loves 68s.

Do you know what 68 is?


----------



## XPerties (Mar 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Do you know what 68 is?

Click to collapse




[A] You go first and I'll owe you one.

[Q] Regular sugar or Raw sugar with your coffee?


----------



## sottyc (Mar 22, 2011)

XPerties said:


> [A]
> [Q] Regular sugar or Raw sugar with your coffee?

Click to collapse



Regular unless its raining..

Why is apple so horrible?



Sent from my Nexus S running MIUI using XDA premium


----------



## Box287 (Mar 22, 2011)

sottyc said:


> Regular unless its raining..
> 
> Why is apple so horrible?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The fruit or the company?

What's the point?


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 22, 2011)

Box287 said:


> The fruit or the company?
> 
> What's the point?

Click to collapse




It's the tip of something. 

What did 'she' really say? 
Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 22, 2011)

it was big 

What question are you going to ask?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> it was big
> 
> What question are you going to ask?

Click to collapse



good point

why do we love them?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good point
> 
> why do we love them?

Click to collapse



love who?

10char


----------



## gephross100 (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> good point
> 
> why do we love them?

Click to collapse



because we can.

why is the answer to life 42?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

gephross100 said:


> because we can.
> 
> why is the answer to life 42?

Click to collapse



Because the question is lost.

Why do you people like to skip my questions?


----------



## dot.cis (Mar 23, 2011)

gephross100 said:


> why is the answer to life 42?

Click to collapse




It is not the answer, _it is the Question that drives us_ (Trinity).

Why do I love android?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Because the question is lost.
> 
> Why do you people like to skip my questions?

Click to collapse



Because you're nobody 

why is nobody perfect?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because you're nobody
> 
> why is nobody perfect?

Click to collapse



Because we are made in an image image of a perfect being. Then we screw it all up by messing with the kernel instructions. 

Why don't you love Android?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Because we are made in an image image of a perfect being. Then we screw it all up by messing with the kernel instructions.
> 
> Why don't you love Android?

Click to collapse



Who told you I don't?
I run it almost all the time on my tp2

^^answer and question ^^


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Who told you I don't?
> I run it almost all the time on my tp2
> 
> ^^answer and question ^^

Click to collapse



A little birdie told me 

Why do bird suddenly appear? <- Song


----------



## husam666 (Mar 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> A little birdie told me
> 
> Why do bird suddenly appear? <- Song

Click to collapse



because bird means something else 

Do I know that song?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because bird means something else
> 
> Do I know that song?

Click to collapse



Now you do:

Why do birds suddenly appear
Every time you are near?
Just like me,
They long to be
Close to you.

Why you don't know classic songs?


----------



## gephross100 (Mar 23, 2011)

you didnt answer a question, you have to answer a question to get one


----------



## Babydollll (Mar 24, 2011)

gephross100 said:


> you didnt answer a question, you have to answer a question to get one

Click to collapse



Neither did you...
Why is Sparky so happy when there is thunder and lightning?

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Neither did you...
> Why is Sparky so happy when there is thunder and lightning?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Because it reminds him of his home up in the clouds 

If I install windows xp on my new computer and boot backtrack as well what will happen to my backtrack when I upgrade XP to W7 and how will I upgrade?!


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because it reminds him of his home up in the clouds
> 
> If I install windows xp on my new computer and boot backtrack as well what will happen to my backtrack when I upgrade XP to W7 and how will I upgrade?!

Click to collapse








Why don't you just do Win 7 from the get go?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Why don't you just do Win 7 from the get go?

Click to collapse



I don't have a legal copy with a key. 

What should I do?

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Etrick (Mar 24, 2011)

Linux.

Which way is up?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

Etrick said:


> Linux.
> 
> Which way is up?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Not very helpful haha

What should I do...Sakai? Haha

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not very helpful haha
> 
> What should I do...Sakai? Haha
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse







Will you do it?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Will you do it?

Click to collapse



Hell yeah  

But will someone give me advice in this dual booting situation?

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 24, 2011)

Nope.  Run XP. I've been running it on my PC for like 5 years and never had any problems with it.   

Why do I find it so hard to root and S-Off using ADB? I just want MIUI on my phone. 

I don't know how to even find the folder that I using command lol.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Nope.  Run XP. I've been running it on my PC for like 5 years and never had any problems with it.
> 
> Why do I find it so hard to root and S-Off using ADB? I just want MIUI on my phone.
> 
> I don't know how to even find the folder that I using command lol.

Click to collapse



Because you run XP without dual booting Linux 

Do you know the muffin man?

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah he's my grandad.  

I actually would if 
1) I had a big enough HDD. 120GB is not enough to dual-boot to OS's lol.  
2) Cba to take my PC apart to put in a higher capacity HDD to SATA. 

You can't dual boot Linux off an external HDD can you? lol.


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Yeah he's my grandad.
> 
> I actually would if
> 1) I had a big enough HDD. 120GB is not enough to dual-boot to OS's lol.
> ...

Click to collapse



Not dual boot, but you can make a bootable pen-drive like my dad loves to do.

Linux rocks?


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 24, 2011)

I've heard it does.  

So what? Basically create a partition on the external HDD to run Linux? I'd still boot to XP and have to boot Linux from XP yeah? Is it hard to do?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> I've heard it does.
> 
> So what? Basically create a partition on the external HDD to run Linux? I'd still boot to XP and have to boot Linux from XP yeah? Is it hard to do?

Click to collapse



Install Linux on a pen-drive. Just do it from a DVD and into the pen-drive's partition. During boot-up, change your PC settings to allow booting from external media.

What distro do you use?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Install Linux on a pen-drive. Just do it from a DVD and into the pen-drive's partition. During boot-up, change your PC settings to allow booting from external media.
> 
> What distro do you use?

Click to collapse



Backtrack! 

Do you use Linux? And if the answer is no...why not?!

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## Zantiszar (Mar 24, 2011)

No i dont use it ... why? Hmm the most games i play cant be used on it so i dont have use for it but it truly is cool the way it works that i give a plus

What would you use it for? 

Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

Zantiszar said:


> No i dont use it ... why? Hmm the most games i play cant be used on it so i dont have use for it but it truly is cool the way it works that i give a plus
> 
> What would you use it for?
> 
> Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)

Click to collapse



Hacking the ass off of people.

Do you like hacking? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Hacking the ass off of people.
> 
> Do you like hacking?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Yes. But I like hacking the ass off games more 

What distro do you guys use?


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Mar 24, 2011)

Ubuntu?

Why are there 2 people having a conversation in Q-A-Q Format here? Is this an A + B Conversation? Should I C myself out of it before D jumps overs E and F's me up like a G(1)?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

Original Android <3ers! said:


> Ubuntu?
> 
> Why are there 2 people having a conversation in Q-A-Q Format here? Is this an A + B Conversation? Should I C myself out of it before D jumps overs E and F's me up like a G(1)?

Click to collapse



Because this thread isn't as mature as the ban thread. And sometimes big questions are asked.

Have you tried SuperOS distro yet?


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't know what is Distro is so probably not?

Why is my battery almost dying?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

Original Android <3ers! said:


> I don't know what is Distro is so probably not?
> 
> Why is my battery almost dying?

Click to collapse



Coz you didn't calibrate it.

Don't you know that Super OS is a Ubuntu distro with all the icing and cherry on top?


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Mar 24, 2011)

What is a Distro to begin with?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

Original Android <3ers! said:


> What is a Distro to begin with?

Click to collapse



A distro = short for distribution aka variation of Linux 

Why you no google?


----------



## Original Android <3ers! (Mar 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> A distro = short for distribution aka variation of Linux
> 
> Why you no google?

Click to collapse



Too lazy.

I mean; 2 lay-z.

I haz Mac. You?


----------



## Zantiszar (Mar 24, 2011)

Windows 7 never used mac 

Off topic question hehe does the heatsink fan on an am2+ fit an am3 processor? ?? 

Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)


----------



## Hidyman (Mar 24, 2011)

Zantiszar said:


> Windows 7 never used mac
> 
> Off topic question hehe does the heatsink fan on an am2+ fit an am3 processor? ??
> 
> Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)

Click to collapse




Yes, you can use the same heat sink, it will physically fit, just make sure it is up to the task of cooling the new CPU.

How can anything be off-topic in the off-topic section?


----------



## Zantiszar (Mar 24, 2011)

Because we were talking about os and mobile phones and i come up out of nowhere with hardware question

Feelings about a random question bieng randomly random? ?

Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

Zantiszar said:


> Because we were talking about os and mobile phones and i come up out of nowhere with hardware question
> 
> Feelings about a random question bieng randomly random? ?
> 
> Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)

Click to collapse



Only if you accidentally the whole thing.

Wheeble warble glurp?


----------



## akaKristin (Mar 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Only if you accidentally the whole thing.
> 
> Wheeble warble glurp?

Click to collapse



Weebles wobble, but they don't fall down.

Why is a raven like a writing desk?

Sent from my HTC Magic/Dream using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

akaKristin said:


> Weebles wobble, but they don't fall down.
> 
> Why is a raven like a writing desk?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic/Dream using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Because Quoth said Nevermore. 

^Obscure?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Because Quoth said Nevermore.
> 
> ^Obscure?

Click to collapse



A) Only if you don't know who Edgar Allan Poe was.

Q) Do you know who Edgar Allan Poe was?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> A) Only if you don't know who Edgar Allan Poe was.
> 
> Q) Do you know who Edgar Allan Poe was?

Click to collapse



Of course I do. Like Sir Terry, I call all Ravens Quoth. 

Any Pratchett fans here?


----------



## akaKristin (Mar 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Of course I do. Like Sir Terry, I call all Ravens Quoth.
> 
> Any Pratchett fans here?

Click to collapse



"Sometimes glass glitters more than diamonds because it has more to prove." 

 ^ Does that make me a fan?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

akaKristin said:


> "Sometimes glass glitters more than diamonds because it has more to prove."
> 
> ^ Does that make me a fan?

Click to collapse



Only if you look suspiciously at the light at the end of a tunnel (in case it is either and oncoming train or a flamethrower).

Any other Pratchett fans around?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Only if you look suspiciously at the light at the end of a tunnel (in case it is either and oncoming train or a flamethrower).
> 
> Any other Pratchett fans around?

Click to collapse



A) Read all the Discworld books. Gonna miss TP when he's gone 

Q) Sam Vimes or Havelock Vetinari?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> A) Read all the Discworld books. Gonna miss TP when he's gone
> 
> Q) Sam Vimes or Havelock Vetinari?

Click to collapse



Sam, of course. His integrity and passion are two things I'd really like to see in myself. 

What about Granny Weatherwax?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Sam, of course. His integrity and passion are two things I'd really like to see in myself.
> 
> What about Granny Weatherwax?

Click to collapse



Q&A) Who is that?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Sam, of course. His integrity and passion are two things I'd really like to see in myself.
> 
> What about Granny Weatherwax?

Click to collapse



A) Dangerous... not the type you wanna upset!

Q) Magrat - Would you...?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> A) Dangerous... not the type you wanna upset!
> 
> Q) Magrat - Would you...?

Click to collapse



Q&A) who are all these people?


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 24, 2011)

I wanna know that too. I've been lost the last 2-3 pages. 

Why are you guys talking about people that people haven't head of?   

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## obsidianchao (Mar 24, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> I wanna know that too. I've been lost the last 2-3 pages.
> 
> Why are you guys talking about people that people haven't head of?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Because they have no head. /typosarcasm

Why am I not doing my essay right now?

Samsung Fascinate, Verizon
EB01 Superclean 2.4
Kenesis' TransMyst GBKB (EPIIIIIC)
Mob87's Honeycomb Theme
Stock Kernel


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Q&A) who are all these people?

Click to collapse



Discworld, by Sir Terry Pratchett. 

Don't you realize you should read more ?


----------



## jukethehitman (Mar 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Discworld, by Sir Terry Pratchett.
> 
> Don't you realize you should read more ?

Click to collapse



You didnt ask a question so i cant give you an answer lol 

Q) I see without seeing, To me the dark is as clear as the day. What am i?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

jukethehitman said:


> You didnt ask a question so i cant give you an answer lol
> 
> Q) I see without seeing, To me the dark is as clear as the day. What am i?

Click to collapse



a tapeworm 

how can you xda from intestines?


----------



## jukethehitman (Mar 24, 2011)

Wrong btw "Im a blind bat " and tapeworms are good for losing weight arnt they??


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

jukethehitman said:


> Wrong btw "Im a blind bat " and tapeworms are good for losing weight arnt they??

Click to collapse



I am underweight already.

What would happen if a tapeworm managed to find a way inside me?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I am underweight already.
> 
> What would happen if a tapeworm managed to find a way inside me?

Click to collapse



A) It will lead a healthy and productive life in your lower intestine whilst leaching off of you.

Q) What goes up and down stairs without moving?


----------



## akaKristin (Mar 24, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> A) It will lead a healthy and productive life in your lower intestine whilst leaching off of you.
> 
> Q) What goes up and down stairs without moving?

Click to collapse



Carpet.

 What gets wetter and wetter the more it dries?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

akaKristin said:


> Carpet.
> 
> What gets wetter and wetter the more it dries?

Click to collapse



Towelie

You wanna get high?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Towelie
> 
> You wanna get high?

Click to collapse



A) Not 'arf! (So that i can bungeeeeee......all the way down) 

Q) Have you ever participated in an extreme sport?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> A) Not 'arf! (So that i can bungeeeeee......all the way down)
> 
> Q) Have you ever participated in an extreme sport?

Click to collapse



I wish I did, but you know, parents!  


Is it too late to learn how to skate?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I wish I did, but you know, parents!
> 
> 
> Is it too late to learn how to skate?

Click to collapse



A) Never! Strap 'em on, find a really steep hill and launch yourself down it. No better way to learn something than when your life depends on getting it right 

Q) Ice, roller or in-line skating?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> A) Never! Strap 'em on, find a really steep hill and launch yourself down it. No better way to learn something than when your life depends on getting it right
> 
> Q) Ice, roller or in-line skating?

Click to collapse



Ice, I tried it once and loved it 
But I meant skating as in skateboard 


Be a punk or a nerd?


----------



## akaKristin (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Ice, I tried it once and loved it
> But I meant skating as in skateboard
> 
> 
> Be a punk or a nerd?

Click to collapse



 A nerd that listens to punk. Ha.

Skinny jeans on boys- bad idea?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

akaKristin said:


> A nerd that listens to punk. Ha.
> 
> Skinny jeans on boys- bad idea?

Click to collapse



depends on how skinny, too skinny as in girl, then worst idea ever!
other than that might look cool 


do you agree?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> depends on how skinny, too skinny as in girl, then worst idea ever!
> other than that might look cool
> 
> 
> do you agree?

Click to collapse



Completely. I wear skinny jeans  They just aren't too tight. They show off my sexy legs! Haha jk

What are you most proud of?

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Completely. I wear skinny jeans  They just aren't too tight. They show off my sexy legs! Haha jk
> 
> What are you most proud of?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



being completely straight LD (this was a real typo )

where is erick?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> being completely straight LD (this was a real typo )
> 
> where is erick?

Click to collapse



That's not much to be proud of  A lot of people are...including me haha

I think he died...

Who killed him?!

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> That's not much to be proud of  A lot of people are...including me haha
> 
> I think he died...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you! You monster 

does English blood taste like lime?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> you! You monster
> 
> does English blood taste like lime?

Click to collapse



Only if they are a limey bastard 

What time is it?

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 24, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Only if they are a limey bastard
> 
> What time is it?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



It's time for Barney the dinosaur ( I hate that purple sh*t )  


Did I answer you correctly?


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 25, 2011)

Not me.  

Why doesn't this thread have a rating yet?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 25, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Not me.
> 
> Why doesn't this thread have a rating yet?

Click to collapse



Now it does 

Why?


----------



## akaKristin (Mar 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Now it does
> 
> Why?

Click to collapse



Because.

 Why not?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 25, 2011)

Bacausen't

TGIF?


----------



## akaKristin (Mar 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Bacausen't
> 
> TGIF?

Click to collapse



 Sure. Yay Friday! Except the part where I go to work.

Wanna dance?


----------



## Supraex (Mar 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Bacausen't
> 
> TGIF?

Click to collapse



It's still thursday in hawaii... 9:23 PM.

Does your name have anything to do with an anime named "School Days"?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 25, 2011)

akaKristin said:


> Sure. Yay Friday! Except the part where I go to work.
> 
> Wanna dance?

Click to collapse



Depends a lot on the amount of dirty dancing involved. But I have to put this up front:

I have two left legs, and they are both made of wood. 

I do get points for being careful though.



Supraex said:


> It's still thursday in hawaii... 9:23 PM.
> 
> Does your name have anything to do with an anime named "School Days"?

Click to collapse



No. Story is, in my culture, sakai refers to a person/child which is very unruly and acts like they just got out of the jungle.

Having outgrown my cute childish clothes, I still act like one, hence the sakai4eva. My sister still calls me sakai, for old times sake. 

Q: Partay tonight or rest up and partay tomorrow?


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Mar 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Why thanks
> 
> 
> Depends... is either of them damaged?
> ...

Click to collapse




Mine arent - ain't selling em...

Should I try pulling wheelies on my Aprilia RS 125 2008 full power ???


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Mar 25, 2011)

Kristaps-K9-Lv said:


> Mine arent - ain't selling em...
> 
> Should I try pulling wheelies on my Aprilia RS 125 2008 full power ???

Click to collapse



Yes...yes you should, repeatedly.

Why won't the voices just stop!


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 25, 2011)

bigsmitty64 said:


> Yes...yes you should, repeatedly.
> 
> Why won't the voices just stop!

Click to collapse



Because there aren't voices.

Why am I soooooo tired?

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Mar 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Because there aren't voices.
> 
> Why am I soooooo tired?
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



too much sex for you!!!

Why do I want to have sex so much ??


----------



## chupafaros (Mar 25, 2011)

Kristaps-K9-Lv said:


> too much sex for you!!!
> 
> Why do I want to have sex so much ??

Click to collapse



Because aside from flashing roms its the only thing worth doing outside of work.

Why can't I stop watching Jersey shore?


Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Mar 25, 2011)

chupafaros said:


> Because aside from flashing roms its the only thing worth doing outside of work.
> 
> Why can't I stop watching Jersey shore?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because aside from flashing roms and having sex its the only thing worth doing outside of work 

what time is it where you live?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

bigsmitty64 said:


> Because aside from flashing roms and having sex its the only thing worth doing outside of work
> 
> what time is it where you live?

Click to collapse



5.28.. You?


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Mar 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 5.28.. You?

Click to collapse



22.41 

what to do now, after 4 beers?? 

PS I dont work and i dont flash anymore, cause iIve found a good & stable rom


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

Kristaps-K9-Lv said:


> 22.41
> 
> what to do now, after 4 beers??
> 
> PS I dont work and i dont flash anymore, cause iIve found a good & stable rom

Click to collapse



Pinch a leprechaun? (Q&A)

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Pinch a leprechaun? (Q&A)
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



No, eat yourself


am I going to die?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No, eat yourself
> 
> 
> am I going to die?

Click to collapse



Everyone dies eventually...

Would you rather be immortal? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Everyone dies eventually...
> 
> Would you rather be immortal?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



nah, that'll be tiresome 


why do people like being immortal?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nah, that'll be tiresome
> 
> 
> why do people like being immortal?

Click to collapse



Because they are retarded and don't think dying would be fun! 

How was school? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because they are retarded and don't think dying would be fun!
> 
> How was school?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



it's friday (weekend) no school for me 


how good are you with any musical instrument?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it's friday (weekend) no school for me
> 
> 
> how good are you with any musical instrument?

Click to collapse



I play two moderately well. 

What's your favorite instrument and why? 

-If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I play two moderately well.
> 
> What's your favorite instrument and why?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Triangle... Because it takes skill to play 

 How do you post so much?!


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I play two moderately well.
> 
> What's your favorite instrument and why?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



it turned out to be the bass, I always thought that I like drums the most.
I don't know why, I just do 

how does it feel when you're hungover?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

Bad.... Why won't paypal let me buy anything? 


husam666 said:


> it turned out to be the bass, I always thought that I like drums the most.
> I don't know why, I just do
> 
> how does it feel when you're hungover?

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Bad.... Why won't paypal let me buy anything?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because you have no money! Duh! 

What did you do wrong now Maxey? 

Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

I cut my arm with a saw earlier...

So I have to transfer from bank to paypal to buy with paypal? 


twitch153 said:


> Because you have no money! Duh!
> 
> What did you do wrong now Maxey?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

Bump... I need this answered haha 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I cut my arm with a saw earlier...
> 
> So I have to transfer from bank to paypal to buy with paypal?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If there is no money on there then yeah haha

Why do you need the question answered? 

Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 25, 2011)

Haha okay thanks  lol

Because I need to buy things whilst dad is away 


twitch153 said:


> If there is no money on there then yeah haha
> 
> Why do you need the question answered?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Nexus S using XDApp

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## Carla (Mar 25, 2011)

You can link a Credit Card to paypal as well and it in essence charges the card instead of having to add $$ from your bank......Not that I know from experience or anything 

What's your favorite scary movie??


----------



## husam666 (Mar 25, 2011)

carladarla said:


> You can link a Credit Card to paypal as well and it in essence charges the card instead of having to add $$ from your bank......Not that I know from experience or anything
> 
> What's your favorite scary movie??

Click to collapse



SAW for sure 


who's your darling?


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 26, 2011)

Somebody by the name of Sarah.  

Do you rather waking up early or late on weekends? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 26, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Somebody by the name of Sarah.
> 
> Do you rather waking up early or late on weekends?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Late, but I'm up early every single week.

Where's my beef?

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Mar 26, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Late, but I'm up early every single week.
> 
> Where's my beef?
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



Tried looking in the fridge?

What am I going to do today?


----------



## ribi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sitting in the morning sun!

What's up?


----------



## akaKristin (Mar 27, 2011)

ribi said:


> Sitting in the morning sun!
> 
> What's up?

Click to collapse



 There's a spider on the ceiling. Its mocking me.

Who wants to kill a spider for me?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 27, 2011)

akaKristin said:


> There's a spider on the ceiling. Its mocking me.
> 
> Who wants to kill a spider for me?

Click to collapse



not me 

How long 'till my shiz comes?


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 27, 2011)

Next Year.
Who are you?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 27, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Next Year.
> Who are you?

Click to collapse



dash 

why's the stupid question?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> dash
> 
> why's the stupid question?

Click to collapse



Because there's not stupid questions, just stupid people asking questions.

Should I go back to extreme snarking?


----------



## souljaboy (Mar 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Because there's not stupid questions, just stupid people asking questions.
> 
> Should I go back to extreme snarking?

Click to collapse



it depends .


what is snarking ?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

souljaboy said:


> it depends .
> 
> 
> what is snarking ?

Click to collapse



Snark = snide remark. That is, increasing the dosage of sarcasm and troll in every single post.

So, should I snark more?


----------



## Ron_HeadcaseGames (Mar 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Snark = snide remark. That is, increasing the dosage of sarcasm and troll in every single post.
> 
> So, should I snark more?

Click to collapse



Yes! everyone loves trouble.

Pizza + beer, together. Good or bad?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

Ron_HeadcaseGames said:


> Yes! everyone loves trouble.
> 
> Pizza + beer, together. Good or bad?

Click to collapse



Only if the pizza dough wasn't raised. 

Fave pizza?


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 28, 2011)

Tandori chicken and ham. With mozzarella obviously too. 

Do you have an inspiration? Who? *cough* *cough* haha.  

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 28, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Tandori chicken and ham. With mozzarella obviously too.
> 
> Do you have an inspiration? Who? *cough* *cough* haha.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



yes, pink floyd and green day 

why so much coughs?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes, pink floyd and green day
> 
> why so much coughs?

Click to collapse



Captain Trips.

You know him?


----------



## Carla (Mar 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Captain Trips.
> 
> You know him?

Click to collapse



Scary stuff!!

Why no Duddits?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 29, 2011)

carladarla said:


> Scary stuff!!
> 
> Why no Duddits?

Click to collapse



Because Randall Flagg is scarier. Much scarier.

Heroes?


----------



## akaKristin (Mar 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Because Randall Flagg is scarier. Much scarier.
> 
> Heroes?

Click to collapse



My heroes.... hmmmm it's a tie between Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Stephen Kruiser and my mom. 

Favorite TV show that was canceled too soon?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 29, 2011)

akaKristin said:


> My heroes.... hmmmm it's a tie between Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Stephen Kruiser and my mom.
> 
> Favorite TV show that was canceled too soon?

Click to collapse



I watch too little TV to be able to comment on that, but Firefly? 

Does my boss love me or hate me when he gives me too much work?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 29, 2011)

akaKristin said:


> My heroes.... hmmmm it's a tie between Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Stephen Kruiser and my mom.
> 
> Favorite TV show that was canceled too soon?

Click to collapse



A) Deadwood

Q) Eggs and Bacon?


----------



## bigsmitty64 (Mar 29, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> A) Deadwood
> 
> Q) Eggs and Bacon?

Click to collapse



ANYTHING and Bacon

Are you rockin Mac, Windows, or Linux?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 29, 2011)

bigsmitty64 said:


> ANYTHING and Bacon
> 
> Are you rockin Mac, Windows, or Linux?

Click to collapse



All 3, And you?


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 29, 2011)

Linux and Windows.
Knock Knock?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 29, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Linux and Windows.
> Knock Knock?

Click to collapse



Who's there?


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 29, 2011)

Imap.
Say the response out loud.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 29, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> Imap.
> Say the response out loud.

Click to collapse



I dont get it 


Do you 

I bank mice elf while watching cape horn?  (Read that aloud


----------



## JimJam707 (Mar 29, 2011)

xD
Imap. Imapwho? I'm a poo.
Who's cooler, me or max?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 29, 2011)

JimJam707 said:


> xD
> Imap. Imapwho? I'm a poo.
> Who's cooler, me or max?

Click to collapse



Me, (Max) 


Ahhh  I get it now.. I forgot the who part haha why did i forget?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Me, (Max)
> 
> 
> Ahhh  I get it now.. I forgot the who part haha why did i forget?

Click to collapse



Because your tumor is spreading, poor poor max 

Any cure?

sent from my a$$


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because your tumor is spreading, poor poor max
> 
> Any cure?
> 
> sent from my a$$

Click to collapse



Not for Maxey, he has...the curse! 

Did I get my PSU? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes.

Goats or Alpaca?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not for Maxey, he has...the curse!
> 
> Did I get my PSU?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Yes but it's broken 
Is your pc ready?

sent from my a$$


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yes but it's broken
> Is your pc ready?
> 
> sent from my a$$

Click to collapse



All except for the Power supply, it's good to go 

@Llama Alpacas  Ftw!

Where am I and what am I doing?!

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> All except for the Power supply, it's good to go
> 
> @Llama Alpacas  Ftw!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are on earth and reading posts 

Right? 

sent from my a$$


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 30, 2011)

Wrong. I'm on my HD2 that I thought I bricked a few weeksago which keeps rebooting and genuinely acting up. Think there's some hardware problem as its gotten really hot at the bottom. USB port probably. Yeah don't know why I just said all that either. May I add, MIUI 2.3 is SEXY. Might root my DZ and put it on. 

Do you think it should always, no matter what, be bros before hoes?  

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## boborone (Mar 30, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Wrong. I'm on my HD2 that I thought I bricked a few weeksago which keeps rebooting and genuinely acting up. Think there's some hardware problem as its gotten really hot at the bottom. USB port probably. Yeah don't know why I just said all that either. May I add, MIUI 2.3 is SEXY. Might root my DZ and put it on.
> 
> Do you think it should always, no matter what, be bros before hoes?
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



A real bro knows it's just poon. Take that first. You ain't nailing your buddies.

Why is that if my feet are warm, I'm warm? I could walk the artic naked with just a good pair of boots on.


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

boborone said:


> A real bro knows it's just poon. Take that first. You ain't nailing your buddies.
> 
> Why is that if my feet are warm, I'm warm? I could walk the artic naked with just a good pair of boots on.

Click to collapse



Because heat rises so if you are warm on your feet the heat will rise throughout the rest of your body. 

What's a good question?

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## boborone (Mar 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because heat rises so if you are warm on your feet the heat will rise throughout the rest of your body.
> 
> What's a good question?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Animal, mineral, vegetable?

Same as above


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 30, 2011)

boborone said:


> Animal, mineral, vegetable?
> 
> Same as above

Click to collapse



No idea what is that. 

Good ideas?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No idea what is that.
> 
> Good ideas?

Click to collapse



None 

What's happening?

sent from here


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> None
> 
> What's happening?
> 
> sent from here

Click to collapse



I just had a meeting with directors... apparently, we're doing quite well.

Awkward moments?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I just had a meeting with directors... apparently, we're doing quite well.
> 
> Awkward moments?

Click to collapse



The dude next to me in the bus is staring at my phone, most akward I've ever had 

Why can't they mind their own business?

sent from here


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> None
> 
> What's happening?
> 
> sent from here

Click to collapse



I just had a meeting with directors... apparently, we're doing quite well.

Awkward moments?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> The dude next to me in the bus is staring at my phone, most akward I've ever had
> 
> Why can't they mind their own business?
> 
> sent from here

Click to collapse



He's just jealous of your shiny piece of tech.

Why don't you talk to him and smile?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> He's just jealous of your shiny piece of tech.
> 
> Why don't you talk to him and smile?

Click to collapse



because i'm not on the bus anymore 

summer or winter?


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because i'm not on the bus anymore
> 
> summer or winter?

Click to collapse



Definitely Summer, that's when I sleep in more 

Sleep in or wake up early?

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Definitely Summer, that's when I sleep in more
> 
> Sleep in or wake up early?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Stay awake for as much as I can, then wakeup at night 

Boring?

sent from here


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Stay awake for as much as I can, then wakeup at night
> 
> Boring?
> 
> sent from here

Click to collapse



Yes, no, maybe, I don't know... 

Can you repeat the question?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yes, no, maybe, I don't know...
> 
> Can you repeat the question?

Click to collapse



Can you repeat the question?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Can you repeat the question?

Click to collapse



You're not the boss of me now, and you're not so big

Life is unfair?

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You're not the boss of me now, and you're not so big
> 
> Life is unfair?
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



Yes, as always haha

Oh my god, really though? Malcolm in the Middle? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yes, as always haha
> 
> Oh my god, really though? Malcolm in the Middle?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



All the way , best show ever 
Btw the theme song is called Boss Of Me by They Might Be Giants 

Do you like malcolm in the middle?

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> All the way , best show ever
> Btw the theme song is called Boss Of Me by They Might Be Giants
> 
> Do you like malcolm in the middle?
> ...

Click to collapse



I do but it's old as hell...

The more you hurt the more it shows you really care, right? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I do but it's old as hell...
> 
> The more you hurt the more it shows you really care, right?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Right, the more you beat the crap out of people the more you care about giving them pain 

Genius, ain't I?

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Right, the more you beat the crap out of people the more you care about giving them pain
> 
> Genius, ain't I?
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



No because you didn't realize I was quoting lyrics from a song.

Which song is it? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No because you didn't realize I was quoting lyrics from a song.
> 
> Which song is it?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I don't know it 
What song is it?

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I don't know it
> What song is it?
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



Self esteem by Offspring.

Do you like the song? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Self esteem by Offspring.
> 
> Do you like the song?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I don't know it
Too bad?

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## twitch351 (Mar 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I don't know it
> Too bad?
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



Listen to it?!  

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 30, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Listen to it?!
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Why should I?


----------



## Vito Andolini Corleone (Mar 30, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Why should I?

Click to collapse



just like that!

you will give me a thanks wont ya?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 30, 2011)

Vito Andolini Corleone said:


> just like that!
> 
> you will give me a thanks wont ya?

Click to collapse



Only for your name and avatar, but I'm on mobile no thx button 

When are upgraes comming?

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

When you can spell 

When can you spell?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> When you can spell
> 
> When can you spell?

Click to collapse



When I'm using google chrome 

Ok?

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

husam666 said:


> When I'm using google chrome
> 
> Ok?
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



Ok.

Alright?


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Mar 31, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Ok.
> 
> Alright?

Click to collapse




Yes it is alright
Why am I here?
Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## wez89 (Mar 31, 2011)

Alanrocks15 said:


> Yes it is alright
> Why am I here?
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



hmmm tricky question

Why are we both here?


----------



## dot.cis (Mar 31, 2011)

wez89 said:


> hmmm tricky question
> 
> Why are we both here?

Click to collapse



The more, the merrier 

Why are we all here?


----------



## Skellyyy (Mar 31, 2011)

dot.cis said:


> The more, the merrier
> 
> Why are we all here?

Click to collapse



To get drunk, have sex and do drugs.  

What's your favourite drink? Alcoholic or not.  

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## dot.cis (Mar 31, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> To get drunk, have sex and do drugs.
> 
> What's your favourite drink? Alcoholic or not.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Alcoholic, of course 

Do you like alcohol?


----------



## scopio (Mar 31, 2011)

yes..

how bout you?


----------



## sakai4eva (Mar 31, 2011)

scopio said:


> yes..
> 
> how bout you?

Click to collapse



No. 

Didn't you realize?


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Mar 31, 2011)

That im smexy duh! 
Didn't you know?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

Alanrocks15 said:


> That im smexy duh!
> Didn't you know?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I know that I should wish you all luck with finding a replacement liver 

What am I doing?

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 31, 2011)

Nothing??  


10Char.


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nothing??
> 
> 
> 10Char.

Click to collapse



Nope, multi tasking: sh**ing, xdaing, playing with android, chatting 

So a kid was scared from me today, was it my punky style? 

sent using a hw keyboard


----------



## mitch9294 (Apr 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Nope, multi tasking: sh**ing, xdaing, playing with android, chatting
> 
> So a kid was scared from me today, was it my punky style?
> 
> sent using a hw keyboard

Click to collapse



No, it was your pumped up kicks.
Nice sneakers you got

When am I going to peak in my life?


----------



## Dirk (Apr 1, 2011)

mitch9294 said:


> No, it was your pumped up kicks.
> Nice sneakers you got
> 
> When am I going to peak in my life?

Click to collapse



A) About 3 times a day until you reach your late teens 

Q) What goes up a chimney down, but not down a chimney up?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 1, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> A) About 3 times a day until you reach your late teens
> 
> Q) What goes up a chimney down, but not down a chimney up?

Click to collapse



Smoke.

Why was that too easy?

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Dirk (Apr 1, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> ...Q) What goes up a chimney down, but not down a chimney up?

Click to collapse





twitch153 said:


> Smoke.
> 
> Why was that too easy?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse




a) It was WRONG 

Q) Would you like to take another stab at it?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 1, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> a) It was WRONG
> 
> Q) Would you like to take another stab at it?

Click to collapse



Am I really wrong? Because that's right even if it's not the answer you were looking for 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Dirk (Apr 1, 2011)

A) An Umbrella 

Q) Is a Metalhead the best kind to get?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 1, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> A) An Umbrella
> 
> Q) Is a Metalhead the best kind to get?

Click to collapse



IDK?
What's your favorite cut of steak?

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't eat Steak, By asking that question I assume you do  What's your favourite cut of steak?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I don't eat Steak, By asking that question I assume you do  What's your favourite cut of steak?

Click to collapse



NY Strip.
What's YOUR favorite food? 
(I'm asking you MacaronyMax)

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Carla (Apr 2, 2011)

Roasted Brussels Sprouts.

What's YOUR favorite food?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> NY Strip.
> What's YOUR favorite food?
> (I'm asking you MacaronyMax)
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Nachos  or Maybe Macaroni 


Why am I so cold


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 2, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Nachos  or Maybe Macaroni
> 
> 
> Why am I so cold

Click to collapse




Because you forgot to turn the heat on??
What is your favorite game? Console/PC/Mobile/Other
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Because you forgot to turn the heat on??
> What is your favorite game? Console/PC/Mobile/Other
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Mobile or PC  Depends 


Should I get an Xperia Play?


----------



## Jackson147 (Apr 2, 2011)

Nope 

What is your favourite type of Sushi?
(I went to a Sushi bar in Camden last weekend, hence it's on the brain  )


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 2, 2011)

None. Sushi taste horrible! (sorry)

What are your plans for this summer?


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 2, 2011)

My plan is to not have plans. Plans always turn out dreadful, I've learnt that.  

Is lady Gaga really a man?  

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 3, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> My plan is to not have plans. Plans always turn out dreadful, I've learnt that.
> 
> Is lady Gaga really a man?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Depends. She could be, but I never found out. I prefer not to know, since I almost always pass out partying with her. 

Anybody else partied with Lady GaGa?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Depends. She could be, but I never found out. I prefer not to know, since I almost always pass out partying with her.
> 
> Anybody else partied with Lady GaGa?

Click to collapse



Almost, but got declined 

Are my speakers loud?

Message Sent!


----------



## SciFiSurfer (Apr 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Are my speakers loud?

Click to collapse



What? Can you turn the volume down? I can't hear you!  


According to Captain John Sheridan, why do the Vorlons say that truth a "three-edged sword" ?


----------



## crocop (Apr 3, 2011)

because understanding is a three edged sword

Could we live on water and supplements?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 3, 2011)

Depends.... Is it flavoured water?  haha 
Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Depends.... Is it flavoured water?  haha
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



In America, they probably call it piss 

Teehee?


----------



## boborone (Apr 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> In America, they probably call it piss
> 
> Teehee?

Click to collapse



No peepee.

Weewee?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 4, 2011)

boborone said:


> No peepee.
> 
> Weewee?

Click to collapse



Yes, that's the word I've been looking for 

U jelly?

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## boborone (Apr 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yes, that's the word I've been looking for
> 
> U jelly?
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Um not that I know of.

U peanut butter?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes

U Marmalade?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes
> 
> U Marmalade?

Click to collapse



No. Strawberry Jam
What should I get? X box or PS3 

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 4, 2011)

Either or I personally like them both....why is your mom so fat?





Babydoll25 said:


> No. Strawberry Jam
> What should I get? X box or PS3
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse





Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 4, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Either or I personally like them both....why is your mom so fat?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Because you spelt Mum wrong  Why did I acidently thank you


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 4, 2011)

I have no clue but human error I'm asuming...why has macarony not participated in dakkys great story?





MacaronyMax said:


> Because you spelt Mum wrong  Why did I acidently thank you

Click to collapse





Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## wez89 (Apr 5, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> I have no clue but human error I'm asuming...why has macarony not participated in dakkys great story?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



because it came to an end

wouldnt you agree?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 5, 2011)

wez89 said:


> because it came to an end
> 
> wouldnt you agree?

Click to collapse



No necessarily 

Do you know who I am? And if so, how? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No necessarily
> 
> Do you know who I am? And if so, how?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I know you are the bananananananana lord of OT.

Do you know who I am in real life?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I know you are the bananananananana lord of OT.
> 
> Do you know who I am in real life?

Click to collapse



.....yes  I do. 

How do I know you?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> .....yes  I do.
> 
> How do I know you?

Click to collapse



Because you are kinda like Doctor Who, just a little more bent. 

Where's your TARDIS?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Because you are kinda like Doctor Who, just a little more bent.
> 
> Where's your TARDIS?

Click to collapse



I secretly stash it inside my android phones...just one more reason why android is the bestest  haha


Why am I supposedly more "bent"...?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I secretly stash it inside my android phones...just one more reason why android is the bestest  haha
> 
> 
> Why am I supposedly more "bent"...?

Click to collapse



Doctor Who is a time lord. You are a bananananananana lord. Bananananananas are more bendy. 

Get it?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Doctor Who is a time lord. You are a bananananananana lord. Bananananananas are more bendy.
> 
> Get it?

Click to collapse



Ah that I do  I assumed you meant bent in a sense of mental instability.....

We all know I am mentally stable....right?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 5, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Ah that I do  I assumed you meant bent in a sense of mental instability.....
> 
> We all know I am mentally stable....right?

Click to collapse



Now I do... especially for putting my flying grope on your sig...

For the lulz?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 5, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Now I do... especially for putting my flying grope on your sig...
> 
> For the lulz?

Click to collapse



For lulz  

Why does my head hurt? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 5, 2011)

Simple beacause your have mental issues and rode the short bus why do you have mental issues
Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 5, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Simple beacause your have mental issues and rode the short bus why do you have mental issues
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



But that does not mean you don't need to ask questions...

Why should I frown upon thine shenanigans?


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 7, 2011)

Why should you not?
That's being smart...answer with a question

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Why should you not?
> That's being smart...answer with a question
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Why should I?

(I can do it too!)


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 7, 2011)

Because you can? 

Where's Husam? Still waiting for his interwebz? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because you can?
> 
> Where's Husam? Still waiting for his interwebz?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Probably...

Do you think Hus is still a virgin?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Probably...
> 
> Do you think Hus is still a virgin?

Click to collapse



Duh, that's like his....thing 

Why does my leg hurt so much? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

Because you didn't pee on it.

Are you gonna pee on it?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Because you didn't pee on it.
> 
> Are you gonna pee on it?

Click to collapse



No I'm not gonna pee on it! 

Do you suggest scuba diving?  Or skydiving naked with a parachute? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No I'm not gonna pee on it!
> 
> Do you suggest scuba diving?  Or skydiving naked with a parachute?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Skydiving naked with a scube gear strapped to your... mushroom.

Will you do it?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Skydiving naked with a scube gear strapped to your... mushroom.
> 
> Will you do it?

Click to collapse



.....possibly 

Goodnight? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> .....possibly
> 
> Goodnight?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



8 minutes to good afternoon.

Sleep tight?


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 7, 2011)

Nope.. I don't sleep.. I'm a VAMPIRE!!!!

Have you ever purple nurpled a girl?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

shukla said:


> Nope.. I don't sleep.. I'm a VAMPIRE!!!!
> 
> Have you ever purple nurpled a girl?

Click to collapse



Erm... what is purple nurple?


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 7, 2011)

No but I fell on the couch and kneed her in her crotch...wich led to massaging it wich led to...(somthing I'm not sure the forums allow)
Why shalt thou ask so many questions
Disclaimer....not the best way to get laid or advised
Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> No but I fell on the couch and kneed her in her crotch...wich led to massaging it wich led to...(somthing I'm not sure the forums allow)
> Why shalt thou ask so many questions
> Disclaimer....not the best way to get laid or advised
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Because there's many things I don't know...

What is the best way to get laid?


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 7, 2011)

Tell them you know Shukla

What's the dirtiest thing you have ever said to a girl


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 7, 2011)

I love u  
is max??? 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> I love u
> is max???
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Yes he is.

Guess the dirties thing I said to a girl?


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 7, 2011)

Will u marry me?  
guess what she said?





sakai4eva said:


> Yes he is.
> 
> Guess the dirties thing I said to a girl?

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yes he is.
> 
> Guess the dirties thing I said to a girl?

Click to collapse



Can I sip on your breast milk?

Was I correct? ...or even close?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

CSB:

Last weekend, I told a girl I have a whole bottle of whiskey and its taste will change depending on the container. She said so... and I told her I wanna taste it in you. 

/got laid that night

endCSB

Hehe... heh?


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 7, 2011)

You made me horny.. time to go watch porn!!

Will you join me?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

shukla said:


> You made me horny.. time to go watch porn!!
> 
> Will you join me?

Click to collapse



No... coz pr0n is for kids

Don't you have a girlfriend for that?


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No... coz pr0n is for kids
> 
> Don't you have a girlfriend for that?

Click to collapse



Hahaha My girlfriend is always studying  she has no time fore me :'(
atm, my hand is my temporary girlfriend 

Are you in school, or working?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

shukla said:


> Hahaha My girlfriend is always studying  she has no time fore me :'(
> atm, my hand is my temporary girlfriend
> 
> Are you in school, or working?

Click to collapse



Hmm... Working full time and studying part time. 

Anyone else working around here?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Hmm... Working full time and studying part time.
> 
> Anyone else working around here?

Click to collapse



nope



waiting for php exam too?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nope
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for php exam too?

Click to collapse



Nah, it's ACCA.

What's php?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nah, it's ACCA.
> 
> What's php?

Click to collapse



web programming language 'php', look up see showthread.php 


how could you not know what php is?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> web programming language 'php', look up see showthread.php
> 
> 
> how could you not know what php is?

Click to collapse



Coz I dun program web. Probably editing XML files and doing memory injection are my greatest hacking achivements

Do I really need to learn to program to earn the geek badge?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Coz I dun program web. Probably editing XML files and doing memory injection are my greatest hacking achivements
> 
> Do I really need to learn to program to earn the geek badge?

Click to collapse



i don't know
you should ask people who create these names 


Why does racism make you feel good?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i don't know
> you should ask people who create these names
> 
> 
> Why does racism make you feel good?

Click to collapse



Real answer: xenophobia. We fear those who we view as not the same as we are. Fear leads to hate, and hate leads to anger, crime and sin.

Did I frighten you by going all serious and philosophical?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Real answer: xenophobia. We fear those who we view as not the same as we are. Fear leads to hate, and hate leads to anger, crime and sin.
> 
> Did I frighten you by going all serious and philosophical?

Click to collapse



no I like psychology and philosophy and people hate me for being logical 


is my high iq level a bliss or a curse?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no I like psychology and philosophy and people hate me for being logical
> 
> 
> is my high iq level a bliss or a curse?

Click to collapse



Blessing. Smart people can act dumb, but dumb people acting smart is going to be hilarious.

Have you seen dumb people acting smart?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Blessing. Smart people can act dumb, but dumb people acting smart is going to be hilarious.
> 
> Have you seen dumb people acting smart?

Click to collapse



all the time.
I like to use the word poser for them 


have you ever seen slc punk?


----------



## blackmamba0730 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Blessing. Smart people can act dumb, but dumb people acting smart is going to be hilarious.
> 
> Have you seen dumb people acting smart?

Click to collapse



No, but I have seen smart people acting dumb 

Can I really save 15% or more on my car insurance by switching to Geico? 



Bricking builds character


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

blackmamba0730 said:


> No, but I have seen smart people acting dumb
> 
> Can I really save 15% or more on my car insurance by switching to Geico?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can get more savings by switching to Walking. 

Walk?


----------



## blackmamba0730 (Apr 7, 2011)

No, hoverboard 

Paper or plastic?


Bricking builds character


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

blackmamba0730 said:


> No, hoverboard
> 
> Paper or plastic?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Metal!

Drunk?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Metal!
> 
> Drunk?

Click to collapse



no punk 


why do you guys drink?


----------



## Jemack (Apr 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no punk
> 
> 
> why do you guys drink?

Click to collapse



So as to not get dehydrated.

Are you trying to say you don't drink?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

Only for a certain value of "drink"

Giggity?


----------



## blackmamba0730 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Only for a certain value of "drink"
> 
> Giggity?

Click to collapse



Giggity goo.

What would you do for a Klondike bar? 

Bricking builds character


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

blackmamba0730 said:


> Giggity goo.
> 
> What would you do for a Klondike bar?
> 
> Bricking builds character

Click to collapse



I'd **** bricks 

What do you do for a living?


----------



## blackmamba0730 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'd **** bricks
> 
> What do you do for a living?

Click to collapse



I am in ze Coast Guardz 

Why in the blazes am I up so late?!

Bricking builds character


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

blackmamba0730 said:


> I am in ze Coast Guardz
> 
> Why in the blazes am I up so late?!
> 
> Bricking builds character

Click to collapse



Because you are bored.

Are you bored?


----------



## blackmamba0730 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Because you are bored.
> 
> Are you bored?

Click to collapse



Now that I'm done fapping, yes o_0

Did I just say that out loud?

Bricking builds character


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

blackmamba0730 said:


> Now that I'm done fapping, yes o_0
> 
> Did I just say that out loud?
> 
> Bricking builds character

Click to collapse



No you didn't. You just typed it.

Will you stop fapping?


----------



## blackmamba0730 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No you didn't. You just typed it.
> 
> Will you stop fapping?

Click to collapse



Neva!

Why do I have to go to work?

Bricking builds character


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 7, 2011)

blackmamba0730 said:


> Neva!
> 
> Why do I have to go to work?
> 
> Bricking builds character

Click to collapse



Because of bacon.

Do you like bacon?


----------



## blackmamba0730 (Apr 7, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Because of bacon.
> 
> Do you like bacon?

Click to collapse



Of course!

I think the questions is, who doesn't love bacon?!

Bricking builds character


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 7, 2011)

blackmamba0730 said:


> Of course!
> 
> I think the questions is, who doesn't love bacon?!
> 
> Bricking builds character

Click to collapse



People who don't eat meat and/or pork.
Why do I drink waaaay too much coffee?


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 7, 2011)

Because ur a addict..
Y are uh awesome?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## boborone (Apr 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> People who don't eat meat and/or pork.
> Why do I drink waaaay too much coffee?

Click to collapse



Like me you've traded one addiction for another.

Is bouncing a ball soothing to you?


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 7, 2011)

Because it makes me get all gigidy inside....why can I shoot **** take a **** eat **** taste like **** smell like ****?





boborone said:


> Like me you've traded one addiction for another.
> 
> Is bouncing a ball soothing to you?

Click to collapse





Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## blackmamba0730 (Apr 7, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Because it makes me get all gigidy inside....why can I shoot **** take a **** eat **** taste like **** smell like ****?
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Cuz you are a **** 

Why do onions smell so bad?

Bricking builds character


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 7, 2011)

blackmamba0730 said:


> Cuz you are a ****
> 
> Why do onions smell so bad?
> 
> Bricking builds character

Click to collapse



Because that's how they preserve their life when animals try and eat them....it's a deterrent 

Why does no one sit with me on the bus? I don't smell bad and I'm not ugly 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because that's how they preserve their life when animals try and eat them....it's a deterrent
> 
> Why does no one sit with me on the bus? I don't smell bad and I'm not ugly
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



It's because you got the last bit of that wrong 


Why am I soo tired ?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It's because you got the last bit of that wrong
> 
> 
> Why am I soo tired ?

Click to collapse



Because you're ugly! Not me! 

Or maybe you just stayed up too late failing your butt off? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 7, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because you're ugly! Not me!
> 
> Or maybe you just stayed up too late failing your butt off?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



No I didn't  3 hours trampolining... although I did go to sleep at 3 

GeForce GTX 480 or... Crossfire 6950 and 6970?


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 7, 2011)

6970 
School offered me a job to keep there computers running (after fixing the 7 that were broken in my class) should I take? $9.25 a hour



Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## vkamicht (Apr 7, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> GeForce GTX 480 or... Crossfire 6950 and 6970?

Click to collapse



Dunno.

In a battle between Tyrannosaurus Rex and the Queen of England, who would win?


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 7, 2011)

Queen of England, because dinosaurs are extinct.. DUH

Who is stupider, Peter Griffin or Homer Simpson?


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 7, 2011)

Peter griffen
How many tacos do you have to eat before you explode

Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 8, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Peter griffen
> How many tacos do you have to eat before you explode
> 
> Sent from my Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Equal to the probability of eating a taco with Explosive Diarrhoea (TM) inside

Explosive diarrhoea, anyone?


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 8, 2011)

When I was in grade 11... I accidentally dropped a lot of chili powder in my noodles, but I still ate it... It gave me ulcers and ever since then, when I eat spicy food, I get Diarrhea  But it is soooooooo worth it.. I love spicy food!! 

Since that was an embarrassing story, what is your embarrassing story?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 8, 2011)

There was once that I accidentally in front of a girl. Not something you'd wanna repeat.

Do you love chilli? 

p/s: Chilli is not designed to be eaten as a one-off food. You need to build up resistance.


----------



## Dirk (Apr 8, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> There was once that I accidentally in front of a girl. Not something you'd wanna repeat.
> 
> Do you love chilli?
> 
> p/s: Chilli is not designed to be eaten as a one-off food. You need to build up resistance.

Click to collapse



A) I love chilli but it hates me 

Q) Did you intend to accidentally a word in your previous answer?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 8, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> A) I love chilli but it hates me
> 
> Q) Did you intend to accidentally a word in your previous answer?

Click to collapse



Did I?

10char


----------



## Hidyman (Apr 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Did I?
> 
> 10char

Click to collapse



Yes?
Would you if you could?


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Maybe...
Is the bird the word?





Hidyman said:


> Yes?
> Would you if you could?

Click to collapse





Sent from my T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 9, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Maybe...
> Is the bird the word?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Does that answer you?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Does that answer you?

Click to collapse



Yes...

Lazy Saturday?


----------



## pemularubiks (Apr 9, 2011)

if it was green, we call it android.

anw, how to make the sky blue?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 9, 2011)

pemularubiks said:


> if it was green, we call it android.
> 
> anw, how to make the sky blue?

Click to collapse



Cuss it.

Do you know how to cuss properly?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Cuss it.
> 
> Do you know how to cuss properly?

Click to collapse



F*CK Yeah I do!!!!!!!!!

Belgian waffles? Yes?


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> F*CK Yeah I do!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Belgian waffles? Yes?

Click to collapse



Yes!

Will you come deliver it to me?!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

shukla said:


> Yes!
> 
> Will you come deliver it to me?!

Click to collapse



No. Sorry. 
Vanilla or Chocolate? (Shake)


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

shukla said:


> Yes!
> 
> Will you come deliver it to me?!

Click to collapse



No I ate them already haha

Why does my stomach hurt? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. Sorry.
> Vanilla or Chocolate? (Shake)

Click to collapse



Chocolate Milkshake  It's my most favorite DRINK!! 



twitch153 said:


> No I ate them already haha
> 
> Why does my stomach hurt?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



You fatass!!

Are you constipated?


----------



## bige914 (Apr 10, 2011)

*how to post a new thread*

I am a newb at using this place but I have made some roms and i want to be able to post up my custom roms any body who knows how to do this please help me.


----------



## jmoline2 (Apr 10, 2011)

Well first you gotta get 10 posts. Then go to the thread of the phone that you made the rom for, read the rules, and good luck.

If a chicked had lips,could it whistle?


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 10, 2011)

jmoline2 said:


> Well first you gotta get 10 posts. Then go to the thread of the phone that you made the rom for, read the rules, and good luck.
> 
> If a chicked had lips,could it whistle?

Click to collapse



What is a chicked? If you meant chicken, then I don't see why it wouldn't whistle 

If you were (or are) a homosexual, what celebrity would you do? LOL If I had to choose.. hands down JOHNNY DEPP


----------



## bige914 (Apr 10, 2011)

*can a chicken whistle if it had lips?*

My answer i think would be yes.


----------



## ccpotato (Apr 10, 2011)

why are the rules of this forum so draconian


----------



## bige914 (Apr 10, 2011)

*to jmoline*

what do you mean by ten posts


----------



## ccpotato (Apr 10, 2011)

it means they want us to spam instead of spammers to spam?


----------



## boborone (Apr 10, 2011)

Why are you noobs ****ing up the thread?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 10, 2011)

Because they want ten posts,  do I count ad a noob?? 



boborone said:


> Why are you noobs ****ing up the thread?

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Because they want ten posts,  do I count ad a noob??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Nah you're n00ber than a noob 
when will mtv start airing real music?

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Nah you're n00ber than a noob
> when will mtv start airing real music?
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



MTV will never air music. They make more money off of the likes of "Snookie" and gang.
Cats or Dogs or Birds?

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> MTV will never air music. They make more money off of the likes of "Snookie" and gang.
> Cats or Dogs or Birds?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Kittiiiiees  
Allergies?

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Kittiiiiees
> Allergies?
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Only to iDevices.
Are you a "morning person"?
(whatever the hell that means)

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Only to iDevices.
> Are you a "morning person"?
> (whatever the hell that means)
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



I try to, but fails hard xD

To sleep or not to sleep(its 19:09)?

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 10, 2011)

Go for it
Why havent I been in off topic?  





husam666 said:


> I try to, but fails hard xD
> 
> To sleep or not to sleep(its 19:09)?
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I try to, but fails hard xD
> 
> To sleep or not to sleep(its 19:09)?
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Sleep. Definitely. (nitey nite)
Coffee or tea? (it's vanilla chai tea)

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sleep. Definitely. (nitey nite)
> Coffee or tea? (it's vanilla chai tea)
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Tea sounds nice 

Is it that good?

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Tea sounds nice
> 
> Is it that good?
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Yes.





^Do you have an explanation for this^?

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, congrats you have just received your new a$$ 

Why do people insist?

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yes, congrats you have just received your new a$$
> 
> Why do people insist?
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Insist on what? Most people insist on furthering the dumbing down of society. (nothing we can really do about that)
Ummm. What's a good question to ask?

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Insist on what? Most people insist on furthering the dumbing down of society. (nothing we can really do about that)
> Ummm. What's a good question to ask?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Q&A) Which question is your question?

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Q&A) Which question is your question?
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



The first statement (although it included a question) was my answer. (sorry about that). On another note I haz tea! XD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Why can't I fly?

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The first statement (although it included a question) was my answer. (sorry about that). On another note I haz tea! XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because you're not old enough 
Do you feel stalked? 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because you're not old enough
> Do you feel stalked?
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Ummm. Maybe? JK 
How old is old?


Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummm. Maybe? JK
> How old is old?
> 
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Younger than you think 

Do your birds tease you of how they can fly? 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Younger than you think
> 
> Do your birds tease you of how they can fly?
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Yes. :sniff: :sniff:
Why can my bird talk but only says "you're bad. A bad birdie"? Why?

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. :sniff: :sniff:
> Why can my bird talk but only says "you're bad. A bad birdie"? Why?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Because that's what it hears from you 
Can you post photos of your birds? 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because that's what it hears from you
> Can you post photos of your birds?
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse








 And....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which one is not a bird? (I have more birds but, they are camera shy)

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

And another....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and another....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is that enough birds? (for now?)

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> And....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Beautiful 
Idk, I'm really confused between them 

Help me choose? 
still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Beautiful
> Idk, I'm really confused between them
> 
> Help me choose?
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Hint: drunk guy in pic (NOT a bird)
Am I silly?

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hint: drunk guy in pic (NOT a bird)
> Am I silly?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Nah you're just having fun 

Do you believe in aliens?

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Nah you're just having fun
> 
> Do you believe in aliens?
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Sure. Why not?
Do you??

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## fdespotovski (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sure. Why not?
> Do you??
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Yeah.
What are you doing at this moment?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

fdespotovski said:


> Yeah.
> What are you doing at this moment?

Click to collapse



Spamming threads and causing trouble cuz Husam told me too.What are you doing?


Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## branjgsclb (Apr 10, 2011)

Trying to figure out why I'm flying around with little green people.

Do worms have ears?

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Spamming threads and causing trouble cuz Husam told me too.What are you doing?
> 
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



it was your idea 

Spamming with you 

Why is it always me to blame? 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> it was your idea
> 
> Spamming with you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cuz you are easy to blame. 
Why do we have soooooo much fun spamming threads?

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cuz you are easy to blame.
> Why do we have soooooo much fun spamming threads?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Because it teaches us how to type faster 
Where did twitch go?

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because it teaches us how to type faster
> Where did twitch go?
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Too make us waffles!
Do you think he went to make us some waffles?

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Too make us waffles!
> Do you think he went to make us some waffles?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



No I think I went and ate my waffles haha 

Don't you wish your girl had waffles like me? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No I think I went and ate my waffles haha
> 
> Don't you wish your girl had waffles like me?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



No. I don't have a girl.
I have Sparky's pizza.
What color is puse? It is a color, I think.

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. I don't have a girl.
> I have Sparky's pizza.
> What color is puse? It is a color, I think.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Use google 

is it a colour? <- notice the 'u'

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## PearsonDKA (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Use google
> 
> is it a colour? <- notice the 'u'
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Nah, Its probably a color.
What happens if I google 'google'?

Sent from the I896 Cappy.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Use google
> 
> is it a colour? <- notice the 'u'
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Americans spell it C.O.L.O.R. Thank you very much and, yes. It is indeed a "color". 

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2011)

I forgot.... Do you like spicy foods?
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.[/QUOTE]



Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I forgot.... Do you like spicy foods?
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Yeah, very much

Do you?

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## boborone (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yeah, very much
> 
> Do you?
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse




Love em. Stomach can't handle it like it used to.

Do you still love your touch pro 2?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 10, 2011)

boborone said:


> Love em. Stomach can't handle it like it used to.
> 
> Do you still love your touch pro 2?

Click to collapse



Yup 
It's a powerful device 

What phone do you have?

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## boborone (Apr 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yup
> It's a powerful device
> 
> What phone do you have?
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung captivate. It's a branded version of the galaxy s. I've still got my fuze which was the first touch pro.

Why is it so easy to get sober but so hard to stay there?


----------



## droyd4life (Apr 10, 2011)

I need help really bad, idc if this is wrong place. My friend just bought an iphone from verizon and I told him to buy thunderbolt but he wouldnt even TRY it!!!! How do I convince him to return his iphone and buy a thunderbolt!!77

Sent from my Beastsung Vibrant using XDA App


----------



## blackmamba0730 (Apr 10, 2011)

droyd4life said:


> I need help really bad, idc if this is wrong place. My friend just bought an iphone from verizon and I told him to buy thunderbolt but he wouldnt even TRY it!!!! How do I convince him to return his iphone and buy a thunderbolt!!77
> 
> Sent from my Beastsung Vibrant using XDA App

Click to collapse



I have no idea.

Do I sense some future flaming?

Bricking builds character


----------



## droyd4life (Apr 10, 2011)

Plz help he said android is junk, yet never tried one, and he thinks my phone is beast 

Sent from my samsung vibrant using XDA App


----------



## ryelk (Apr 10, 2011)

flame-broiled shrimp, mmm.

but why flame when you can broil?


----------



## blackmamba0730 (Apr 11, 2011)

ryelk said:


> flame-broiled shrimp, mmm.
> 
> but why flame when you can broil?

Click to collapse



Interesting speculation. I shall look into that.

How did you become so wise in the art of shrimping?

Bricking builds character


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 11, 2011)

blackmamba0730 said:


> Interesting speculation. I shall look into that.
> 
> How did you become so wise in the art of shrimping?
> 
> Bricking builds character

Click to collapse



He spent some hours in the briny deep  

Who likes the dragon?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2011)

Sparky!
Why did Sparky put a dent/nick in his screen and what should I do about it?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

Whoop his @$$? <- answer and question.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Whoop his @$$? <- answer and question.

Click to collapse




Did that.  
However, I'm still responsible for getting it fixed.
Other than the Asurion insurance claim route, any ideas?
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Did that.
> However, I'm still responsible for getting it fixed.
> Other than the Asurion insurance claim route, any ideas?
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Replace the screen. But it'll void your warranty.

How hard did you whooped it?


----------



## Risi2112 (Apr 11, 2011)

Till he couldn't tell his face from his feet.

Why do you smell like that? 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

Risi2112 said:


> Till he couldn't tell his face from his feet.
> 
> Why do you smell like that?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Cologne. 

Did you know why it was invented?


----------



## boborone (Apr 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Cologne.
> 
> Did you know why it was invented?

Click to collapse



To cover the bad smell of bologna? No I don't.

Is there a soft liquor? I know hard liquor, but why hard, never seen soft.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

Soft drink actually refers to non-alcoholic drinks that were served back in the day, as opposed to hard drinks (alcoholic), hence liquor are always referred to as "hard"

Why am I sooooo bored?


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 11, 2011)

Because I am not here to entertain you...

Who would win in a fight.. Superman or Goku?


----------



## thingthree (Apr 11, 2011)

Superman
 I don't really know what a goku is anyway.

Who wrote Little Women?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

shukla said:


> Because I am not here to entertain you...
> 
> Who would win in a fight.. Superman or Goku?

Click to collapse



Oooh... that'sa REALLY tough one... I'd go with Goku, because he's that much more awesome + his awesome martial arts training. And Goku can just shoot out the sun and Superman will run out of juice.

Any differing opinions?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Oooh... that'sa REALLY tough one... I'd go with Goku, because he's that much more awesome + his awesome martial arts training. And Goku can just shoot out the sun and Superman will run out of juice.
> 
> Any differing opinions?

Click to collapse



No, I think Goku would win too. Hands down. 

Mario or Luigi? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No, I think Goku would win too. Hands down.
> 
> Mario or Luigi?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Neither. I fix my own plumbing.

Mega Man X, or Zero?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Neither. I fix my own plumbing.
> 
> Mega Man X, or Zero?

Click to collapse



Zero! He's BAMF thrown into a robot suit  

What's my first name and middle name? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Zero! He's BAMF thrown into a robot suit
> 
> What's my first name and middle name?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I don't know... Never saw it before... although I'll guess:

Twitch 'Nana Onefivethree

Did I get it right?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I don't know... Never saw it before... although I'll guess:
> 
> Twitch 'Nana Onefivethree
> 
> Did I get it right?

Click to collapse



Wrong 

Is it maybe Devan, and my middle name is Louis? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Wrong
> 
> Is it maybe Devan, and my middle name is Louis?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Devan Loius... kinda hard to roll off the tongue... 

Ever asked why your parents named you that?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 11, 2011)

Edited

10 chars


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

Not sure really. Have to ask you dad about it...

Guess why my parents named me what I am?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Not sure really. Have to ask you dad about it...
> 
> Guess why my parents named me what I am?

Click to collapse



Because they couldn't think of anything better?

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because they couldn't think of anything better?
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



No... it's because they had plans for me that turned out quite hilarious. 

Did your parents think of killing infidels when they named you?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No... it's because they had plans for me that turned out quite hilarious.
> 
> Did your parents think of killing infidels when they named you?

Click to collapse



I don't think so.
Did yours?

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I don't think so.
> Did yours?
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Most definitely not.

Why am I soooo sleepy?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Most definitely not.
> 
> Why am I soooo sleepy?

Click to collapse



Because you're lazy.
What are you cooking us today?
I'm sick of all the llama meat 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because you're lazy.
> What are you cooking us today?
> I'm sick of all the llama meat
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



No cooking... Coz I'm fasting for the week 

How could those guys fast for a whole month and still stay sane?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No cooking... Coz I'm fasting for the week
> 
> How could those guys fast for a whole month and still stay sane?

Click to collapse



You think that they stay sane, they become drunk or high or something and start fighting over nothing.

Why do I have to go for an hour and a half? 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You think that they stay sane, they become drunk or high or something and start fighting over nothing.
> 
> Why do I have to go for an hour and a half?
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Go where? <- Answer and question.


----------



## Domey2510 (Apr 11, 2011)

To the shop.

what should i buy?

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

Domey2510 said:


> To the shop.
> 
> what should i buy?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Pink fluffy elephants. 

AREN'T THEY SO FLUFFY!?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Pink fluffy elephants.
> 
> AREN'T THEY SO FLUFFY!?

Click to collapse




Yes. And so very very pink!
How long should I punish Sparky for denting his N1 and making me pay for a new phone?
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. And so very very pink!
> How long should I punish Sparky for denting his N1 and making me pay for a new phone?
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



not too much, he doesnt deserve it. esp that hes not so good with technology 


where to go?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not too much, he doesnt deserve it. esp that hes not so good with technology
> 
> 
> where to go?

Click to collapse




Disneyland!
Why do I always end up responsible for everyone I know in terms of their (in this particular case, mine) technology?
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Disneyland!
> Why do I always end up responsible for everyone I know in terms of their (in this particular case, mine) technology?
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



because they take advantage of your sweetness 

make him pay for it?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because they take advantage of your sweetness
> 
> make him pay for it?

Click to collapse



Not an option.
Tech is my dept. (payments, fixing it, teaching others to ACTUALLY use it CORRECTLY) 
What should I replace it with? (Note: replacing HIM, also NOT an option.)


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not an option.
> Tech is my dept. (payments, fixing it, teaching others to ACTUALLY use it CORRECTLY)
> What should I replace it with? (Note: replacing HIM, also NOT an option.)

Click to collapse



that new water proof, dance floor proof.. moto, forgot the name 


it doesnt look too bad, what happened?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> that new water proof, dance floor proof.. moto, forgot the name
> 
> 
> it doesnt look too bad, what happened?

Click to collapse



The Motorola Defy? Is that what you were thinking of?!?!
He (being a bad, bad Sparky put his phone back in his pocket (sans case) whilst it was FULL OF CHANGE!) So I'm thinking an errant nickel or dime scratched/dented/nicked it...
Which do you like better, rainy days or sunny days?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The Motorola Defy? Is that what you were thinking of?!?!
> He (being a bad, bad Sparky put his phone back in his pocket (sans case) whilst it was FULL OF CHANGE!) So I'm thinking an errant nickel or dime scratched/dented/nicked it...
> Which do you like better, rainy days or sunny days?

Click to collapse



sunny days

yeah defy 

do you know sunny d and rum song?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sunny days
> 
> yeah defy
> 
> do you know sunny d and rum song?

Click to collapse



Ummmm. No?!?!
Should I?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummmm. No?!?!
> Should I?

Click to collapse



Nope, coz I don't either.

Are you sure you're done torturing sparky?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nope, coz I don't either.
> 
> Are you sure you're done torturing sparky?

Click to collapse



NO! Definitely not. (He's a bad, bad Sparky)
What should I replace his damaged N1 with?


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> NO! Definitely not. (He's a bad, bad Sparky)
> What should I replace his damaged N1 with?

Click to collapse



A ZTE Blade. Its a **** phone.

<Insert question here>?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> A ZTE Blade. Its a **** phone.
> 
> <Insert question here>?

Click to collapse



Done! (jk) even I wouldn't do THAT to the "Sparkster"
Why are you always trying to cause trouble?


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Done! (jk) even I wouldn't do THAT to the "Sparkster"
> Why are you always trying to cause trouble?

Click to collapse



Cos the Off-Topic wouldn't be the same without trouble.

Cheap vs Expensive. GO!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Cos the Off-Topic wouldn't be the same without trouble.
> 
> Cheap vs Expensive. GO!

Click to collapse



For Sparky: Cheap cuz we've all seen how He handled expensive
For Myself: Expensive cuz I've had my NS since Feb 25, and it still looks brand new (so does my N1 btw)
Good vs Bad... Go!


----------



## aviatorboy (Apr 11, 2011)

eh no idea of such ROM's

do you know when Nexus One users will get a Sense UI ROM?


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 11, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No necessarily
> 
> Do you know who I am? And if so, how?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



You're a banana. 

Why is sky blue?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 11, 2011)

aviatorboy said:


> eh no idea of such ROM's
> 
> do you know when Nexus One users will get a Sense UI ROM?

Click to collapse



(Good vs Bad isn't a ROM it was an actual question.)
Not a clue. (Not a fan of anything other than Vanilla Android)
Why don't you ask that question in the Nexus One forums??????????


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> (Good vs Bad isn't a ROM it was an actual question.)
> Not a clue. (Not a fan of anything other than Vanilla Android)
> Why don't you ask that question in the Nexus One forums??????????

Click to collapse



Because the Nexus One has had a Sense UI rom forever now... I knew that when I still had it... 

Why do people ask stupid questions? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 11, 2011)

Because their intelligence is inferior

Why am I only getting 2G.... Where has my other G ran too? 


twitch153 said:


> Because the Nexus One has had a Sense UI rom forever now... I knew that when I still had it...
> 
> Why do people ask stupid questions?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Because their intelligence is inferior
> 
> Why am I only getting 2G.... Where has my other G ran too?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He's getting fly on the G6.

Ever been on a private jet?


----------



## boborone (Apr 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> He's getting fly on the G6.
> 
> Ever been on a private jet?

Click to collapse



Yes, does it still count if the plane never left the ground? Have been on a couple of planes flown by friends. Two seater prop planes.

Why is it fun to people to run?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

boborone said:


> Yes, does it still count if the plane never left the ground? Have been on a couple of planes flown by friends. Two seater prop planes.
> 
> Why is it fun to people to run?

Click to collapse



Adrenaline. Some of us gets a kick from it. Some of us get kicked by it.

Anyone else looking forward to the 2011 summer movie line-up?


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Adrenaline. Some of us gets a kick from it. Some of us get kicked by it.
> 
> Anyone else looking forward to the 2011 summer movie line-up?

Click to collapse



I'm looking forward to the new Harry Potter, Fast 5, Thor, Pirates Of The Caribbean: On Stranger Tides, Kung Fu Panda 2, Hangover 2, X-Men: First Class, Captain America, and Cowboys Vs. Aliens ... so yes.. it is a HUGE line up of movies!!

If you could live with watching only one movie for the rest of your life, what would it be?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

shukla said:


> I'm looking forward to the new Harry Potter, Fast 5, Thor, Pirates Of The Caribbean: On Stranger Tides, Kung Fu Panda 2, Hangover 2, X-Men: First Class, Captain America, and Cowboys Vs. Aliens ... so yes.. it is a HUGE line up of movies!!
> 
> If you could live with watching only one movie for the rest of your life, what would it be?

Click to collapse



The Lord of the Rings trilogy. 

Btw, the Marvel line-up sounds really strong this year. It's as if they are throwing every single comic book hero out and hoping to catch something (not that I mind though)

What about books? If you can only read one book for the rest of your life, which one will it be?


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 12, 2011)

1984. ****ing amazing book!!!! Check it out!

What are your talents?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

shukla said:


> 1984. ****ing amazing book!!!! Check it out!
> 
> What are your talents?

Click to collapse



Singing, playing guitar and bass, telling jokes, telling lame jokes (yes, it deserved mention as a separate talent), making people laugh, getting people to reconcile with each other, keeping the peace, mastering Off-Topic, and pleasuring women. 

Your talents?


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 12, 2011)

Break dancing, Bhangra (traditional Punjabi-Indian dance), flash, illustrator, and photoshop  and ummm Call of duty? LOL

Do you have what it takes to be a Pokemon Master?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

No:
1. My parents loved me.
2. I don't have the urge to catch them all, unless you count my near brushes with STDs
3. I'm against cruelty towards animals, specifically; locking them up in a small container and then encouraging them to fight other animals for fame/fun

What's with this obsession with Pokemons?


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No:
> 1. My parents loved me.
> 2. I don't have the urge to catch them all, unless you count my near brushes with STDs
> 3. I'm against cruelty towards animals, specifically; locking them up in a small container and then encouraging them to fight other animals for fame/fun
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL!

I just beat the latest Pokemon game.. I hate the show and cards, but I love the game!!!

What are you obsessed with?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

shukla said:


> LOL!
> 
> I just beat the latest Pokemon game.. I hate the show and cards, but I love the game!!!
> 
> What are you obsessed with?

Click to collapse



Obsessions... I never seem to settle on one. Whatever catches my mind at a particular moment. On of the major ones that I always go back to is computer gaming.

Do you like mints?


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Obsessions... I never seem to settle on one. Whatever catches my mind at a particular moment. On of the major ones that I always go back to is computer gaming.
> 
> Do you like mints?

Click to collapse



They are fine... I guess... haha

What's your favourite food dish? Describe it?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

shukla said:


> They are fine... I guess... haha
> 
> What's your favourite food dish? Describe it?

Click to collapse



I'm fasting, so I'm gonna regret this at the end...

I have too many favourite dishes to name them all, but my all time favourite would be... pork ribeye and liver cutlets. 

Basically, it's thin slices of pork ribeye and liver, marinated in a garlic and pepper sauce and then stir-fried in a Chinese wok. My grandma makes the bestest ever version.

What's your fave dish and its description?


----------



## Zer0_ (Apr 12, 2011)

I love tandoori chicken! It's basically chicken with a type of masala put on it! It's cooked in a special clay oven! It's AWESOME!!


----------



## Carla (Apr 12, 2011)

One of my favorites is cauliflower pizza.  You make the crust out of cooked and "riced" cauliflower.  You roll it out like dough then add tomatoes, onions, mushrooms, and peppers.  You can add anything you like really.  I know the name doesn't sound appealing, but it is delicious.

What's your favorite beverage?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 12, 2011)

shukla said:


> I love tandoori chicken! It's basically chicken with a type of masala put on it! It's cooked in a special clay oven! It's AWESOME!!

Click to collapse



We have that all over the place around here 



carladarla said:


> One of my favorites is cauliflower pizza.  You make the crust out of cooked and "riced" cauliflower.  You roll it out like dough then add tomatoes, onions, mushrooms, and peppers.  You can add anything you like really.  I know the name doesn't sound appealing, but it is delicious.
> 
> What's your favorite beverage?

Click to collapse



Diet coke with a pinch of salt. 

What's your favourite guilty pleasure?


----------



## Risi2112 (Apr 12, 2011)

Liking One or two songs from Britney Spears 

Do you love him?

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 12, 2011)

Risi2112 said:


> Liking One or two songs from Britney Spears
> 
> Do you love him?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Or Capital H-I-M?

Who knows what I'm talking about?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 12, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Or Capital H-I-M?
> 
> Who knows what I'm talking about?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I do 

Got any ideas of some cool sh!t I should do with my Computer?


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Unfortunately I do
> 
> Got any ideas of some cool sh!t I should do with my Computer?

Click to collapse



Delete C:\System32
Makes awesome colours!


----------



## Xadro (Apr 13, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Delete C:\System32
> Makes awesome colours!

Click to collapse



Since Danwilson didn't ask a question, i'll just reanswer twitche's 

Put on Linux... much fancier colors ^^

Shall i upgrade my homeserver?


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 13, 2011)

Xadro said:


> Since Danwilson didn't ask a question, i'll just reanswer twitche's
> 
> Put on Linux... much fancier colors ^^
> 
> Shall i upgrade my homeserver?

Click to collapse



Oh yeah. I didn't really expect him to come back. XD

Only if there are advantages. Like speed. Or meth.


What should I do?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

Xadro said:


> Since Danwilson didn't ask a question, i'll just reanswer twitche's
> 
> Put on Linux... much fancier colors ^^
> 
> Shall i upgrade my homeserver?

Click to collapse



If you have the money and resources to do so, go for it 

I'm using Linux haha Backtrack to be exact by the way 

Any other suggestions? 

(I won't listen to you Dan haha I'm not stupid)


----------



## DanWilson (Apr 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> If you have the money and resources to do so, go for it
> 
> I'm using Linux haha Backtrack to be exact by the way
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Delete /bin . It's like Backtrack trash.

NOW WHAT SHOULD I DO?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

DanWilson said:


> Delete /bin . It's like Backtrack trash.
> 
> NOW WHAT SHOULD I DO?

Click to collapse



I know for a fact it's not trash:/ is trash....troll 

You should stab yourself in the eye and take lemon juice and pour that into the stab wound...jk

Will you do it?!


----------



## Xadro (Apr 13, 2011)

Yep i think i'll do it... Wanted to do so for long now 

What possible reasons can be there for using ms software anyway? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

Xadro said:


> Yep i think i'll do it... Wanted to do so for long now
> 
> What possible reasons can be there for using ms software anyway?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App

Click to collapse



Depends on what you mean by MS haha 

There could be many different interpretations of ms.

What's yours? Multiple Sclerosis?


----------



## Xadro (Apr 13, 2011)

Muhaha big rofl... Multiple sclerosis software... That's a brand people'd go for... Not 

My interpretation is micro$oft 

If haters gonna hate, what r raptors gonna do? 

Sent from my Desire Z


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

Xadro said:


> Muhaha big rofl... Multiple sclerosis software... That's a brand people'd go for... Not
> 
> My interpretation is micro$oft
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rape....duh 

Did you expect that?


----------



## Xadro (Apr 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Rape....duh
> 
> Did you expect that?

Click to collapse



kind of...

but is that really what raptors do?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

Xadro said:


> kind of...
> 
> but is that really what raptors do?

Click to collapse



Of course  They rape your flesh with their razor sharp claws/talons!

What's your favorite dinosaur?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Of course  They rape your flesh with their razor sharp claws/talons!
> 
> What's your favorite dinosaur?

Click to collapse



The T-rex, coz my girlfriend calls me that (after seeing me eat for the first time )

Anybody got interesting $#!+ happening?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> The T-rex, coz my girlfriend calls me that (after seeing me eat for the first time )
> 
> Anybody got interesting $#!+ happening?

Click to collapse



My 18 year old sister is pregnant and got married yesterday...

What has the world come to? 

I have shame in being related to my sister....


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> My 18 year old sister is pregnant and got married yesterday...
> 
> What has the world come to?
> 
> I have shame in being related to my sister....

Click to collapse



The world has come to 13th April 2011. Or so my calendar tells me. 

Did she really got preggers at 18? Didn't they... rubber suited up?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> The world has come to 13th April 2011. Or so my calendar tells me.
> 
> Did she really got preggers at 18? Didn't they... rubber suited up?

Click to collapse



She for realz is preggers (14 weeks I believe) 

It's irresponsible of her if she planned it and lacks a job, as well as living with us again (me and the rents)?


----------



## Xadro (Apr 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> She for realz is preggers (14 weeks I believe)
> 
> It's irresponsible of her if she planned it and lacks a job, as well as living with us again (me and the rents)?

Click to collapse



Personally, i'd never do sth like that intentionally if i were not in the right situation (job/place to live/etc)... Therefore, yes it would be kinda irresponsible...

Was it planned?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

Xadro said:


> Personally, i'd never do sth like that intentionally if i were not in the right situation (job/place to live/etc)... Therefore, yes it would be kinda irresponsible...
> 
> Was it planned?

Click to collapse



I agree completely, and yeah it was planned.

Is it wrong that I want her stupid leech self out on her own?

Personally, I believe she should be responsible for her won f*ck ups....especially if she intends to do them. It's not fair to lay the burden onto the rents for something you planned that they can't afford.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

Xadro said:


> Personally, i'd never do sth like that intentionally if i were not in the right situation (job/place to live/etc)... Therefore, yes it would be kinda irresponsible...
> 
> Was it planned?

Click to collapse



Sounds like it... I mean, I'm too ambitious to even consider a family at this stage...

What would you do if your GF is preggers?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Sounds like it... I mean, I'm too ambitious to even consider a family at this stage...
> 
> What would you do if your GF is preggers?

Click to collapse



I would answer the question I asked  Haha

Answer?


----------



## Xadro (Apr 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I agree completely, and yeah it was planned.
> 
> Is it wrong that I want her stupid leech self out on her own?
> 
> Personally, I believe she should be responsible for her won f*ck ups....especially if she intends to do them. It's not fair to lay the burden onto the rents for something you planned that they can't afford.

Click to collapse



No not really, i do see your point. Everybody is, or at least should be, responsible for his mistakes. But after all, its family...

Can u really consider letting them down?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

Xadro said:


> No not really, i do see your point. Everybody is, or at least should be, responsible for his mistakes. But after all, its family...
> 
> Can u really consider letting them down?

Click to collapse



I could if I tried really really hard haha  But like you said, it's family.

I don't really care because I'll be off to college within these next 4 months or so.

Do you believe karma will bite her in the a$$ with a whiny child? I hope so


----------



## Xadro (Apr 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I could if I tried really really hard haha  But like you said, it's family.
> 
> I don't really care because I'll be off to college within these next 4 months or so.
> 
> Do you believe karma will bite her in the a$$ with a whiny child? I hope so

Click to collapse



Well, with a little research u can answer that question by yourself in advance, just ask your parents how you have been behaving when you were a little baby.  Genetics ftw XD

Anyways, yes i do think that there is a somewhat karmaish thingy out there, helping ppl to get what they deserve. At least i like the thought of such a thing existing... 

What will you be studying?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

Xadro said:


> Well, with a little research u can answer that question by yourself in advance, just ask your parents how you have been behaving when you were a little baby.  Genetics ftw XD
> 
> Anyways, yes i do think that there is a somewhat karmaish thingy out there, helping ppl to get what they deserve. At least i like the thought of such a thing existing...
> 
> What will you be studying?

Click to collapse



I was a whiny baby, I behaved the older I got but I was a horrible baby haha My sister is like the exact opposite, she was a good baby but her behavior gradually got worse as she grew older 

I'll be studying a dual degree course in Information Systems and International Business 

Plus I'm going to be getting all of my college paid for, which is about $10,000 a semseter...

Is that a lot?


----------



## Xadro (Apr 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I was a whiny baby, I behaved the older I got but I was a horrible baby haha My sister is like the exact opposite, she was a good baby but her behavior gradually got worse as she grew older
> 
> I'll be studying a dual degree course in Information Systems and International Business
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So the odds are 50/50 whats it'd gonna be like then 

well it sounds like a respectable amount to me... considering that on my side of the globe here in europe semester fees vary inbetween 500 and 10000 € (roughly) 

Was it easy for you to pick subjects?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

Xadro said:


> So the odds are 50/50 whats it'd gonna be like then
> 
> well it sounds like a respectable amount to me... considering that on my side of the globe here in europe semester fees vary inbetween 500 and 10000 € (roughly)
> 
> Was it easy for you to pick subjects?

Click to collapse



It was for me. I flunked sciencey stuff, so it was either Lawyer or Accountant. ACCA is easier than the bar, so you guessed which route I took 

Anyway, same question at twitch, how did you ponder you subject choices?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

Xadro said:


> So the odds are 50/50 whats it'd gonna be like then
> 
> well it sounds like a respectable amount to me... considering that on my side of the globe here in europe semester fees vary inbetween 500 and 10000 € (roughly)
> 
> Was it easy for you to pick subjects?

Click to collapse



Not really, it took a good 2 years for me to fully decide what I wanted to do..

What about you, are you going to college?


----------



## Xadro (Apr 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not really, it took a good 2 years for me to fully decide what I wanted to do..
> 
> What about you, are you going to college?

Click to collapse



Yep, studying mechatronics already for quite a while. Next year i'll be graduating... yays 

Speaking of which... going to catch some z's now, so that i don't do when i'm listening to the profs... 

Will we continue this thread 'till page 150?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2011)

Xadro said:


> Yep, studying mechatronics already for quite a while. Next year i'll be graduating... yays
> 
> Speaking of which... going to catch some z's now, so that i don't do when i'm listening to the profs...
> 
> Will we continue this thread 'till page 150?

Click to collapse



I guess so 

Why do people copy my styles? 
Damn I hate copycats


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I guess so
> 
> Why do people copy my styles?
> Damn I hate copycats

Click to collapse



What style do you have that is worthy of being copied?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> What style do you have that is worthy of being copied?

Click to collapse



Classic Rock 

Why do you love me?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Classic Rock
> 
> Why do you love me?

Click to collapse



Because you're you haha

Why do you love me? XD

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because you're you haha
> 
> Why do you love me? XD
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Because you taste good.
Wait that doesn't sound right 

Why is everything that looks cool expensive?

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## knowledge561 (Apr 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because you taste good.
> Wait that doesn't sound right
> 
> Why is everything that looks cool expensive?
> ...

Click to collapse




That's just how women are! 

Best video game ever?!?!?!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 13, 2011)

knowledge561 said:


> That's just how women are!
> 
> Best video game ever?!?!?!

Click to collapse



Somewhere between deus ex and half life

Do I have to ask?

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Xadro (Apr 13, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Somewhere between deus ex and half life
> 
> Do I have to ask?
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



Yes you do, cuz that's how things work in this thread 

What about some bananas?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

Xadro said:


> Yes you do, cuz that's how things work in this thread
> 
> What about some bananas?

Click to collapse



Make some flambe with them
Why is Scooby Doo such an awesome cartoon?

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Make some flambe with them
> Why is Scooby Doo such an awesome cartoon?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Because it is a classic.

But why don't you watch anime?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Because it is a classic.
> 
> But why don't you watch anime?

Click to collapse



I do. (bleach is one I like) I also like Scooby Doooooooooooooo.
What's your favorite anime?

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I do. (bleach is one I like) I also like Scooby Doooooooooooooo.
> What's your favorite anime?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



DeathNote, D-gray man 

You? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> DeathNote, D-gray man
> 
> You?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I can't remember the name for some stupid reason it's on Adult Swim and the guy is  half a demon... It'll come to me...
Do you watch Adult Swim?  

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I can't remember the name for some stupid reason it's on Adult Swim and the guy is  half a demon... It'll come to me...
> Do you watch Adult Swim?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Inuyasha. 

Of course I do, ever since it came out 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Inuyasha.
> 
> Of course I do, ever since it came out
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Yeah that's it! That's the one! Yay!
I. Love. Adult. Swim. Metapocalypse and What's the brothers one? (what's wrong with me tonight?) Funny. As. Anything. 
Is it raining where you are?

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah that's it! That's the one! Yay!
> I. Love. Adult. Swim. Metapocalypse and What's the brothers one? (what's wrong with me tonight?) Funny. As. Anything.
> Is it raining where you are?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Nah... high and dry. But it rained last night.

Any One Piece fan here?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nah... high and dry. But it rained last night.
> 
> Any One Piece fan here?

Click to collapse



I used to watch One piece a lot but not anymore, I did like it though 

What anime do you like Sakai? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I used to watch One piece a lot but not anymore, I did like it though
> 
> What anime do you like Sakai?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I don't watch too many animes. I prefer Mangas, but I would really like to watch One Piece, Naruto and Bleach (while skipping over the Bound saga). 

Wow, any other animes I should check out?


----------



## Xadro (Apr 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I don't watch too many animes. I prefer Mangas, but I would really like to watch One Piece, Naruto and Bleach (while skipping over the Bound saga).
> 
> Wow, any other animes I should check out?

Click to collapse



Neon genesis evangelion... total awsome classic! 
Oh and i always loved golden boy somehow ^^

What is your favorite cartoon?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 14, 2011)

Xadro said:


> Neon genesis evangelion... total awsome classic!
> Oh and i always loved golden boy somehow ^^
> 
> What is your favorite cartoon?

Click to collapse



X-men. Probably. And Transformers (totally not about trannies)

Should I watch more TV?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> X-men. Probably. And Transformers (totally not about trannies)
> 
> Should I watch more TV?

Click to collapse



Never! Tv corrupts the mind! 

New question? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Xadro (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Never! Tv corrupts the mind!
> 
> New question?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



go ahead 

What will be the new question?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

Xadro said:


> go ahead
> 
> What will be the new question?

Click to collapse



I don't know that's why I asked haha xD

Whose my friend? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Xadro (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I don't know that's why I asked haha xD
> 
> Whose my friend?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Google is your friend 

What do you think about facial hair? XD


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 14, 2011)

Xadro said:


> Google is your friend
> 
> What do you think about facial hair? XD

Click to collapse



I have a permanent stubble to make me look rugged. Otherwise my chin is just too soft and I look like a pretty baby. 

What do you think about Medusa?


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I have a permanent stubble to make me look rugged. Otherwise my chin is just too soft and I look like a pretty baby.
> 
> What do you think about Medusa?

Click to collapse



She has smelly breath.

Roses or Lilies for the wedding?


----------



## Xadro (Apr 14, 2011)

Purple Drama Llama said:


> She has smelly breath.
> 
> Roses or Lilies for the wedding?

Click to collapse



Black lilies 

Will there be a cake?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 14, 2011)

The cake is a lie.

Did you try to create an infinity loop?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> The cake is a lie.
> 
> Did you try to create an infinity loop?

Click to collapse



For(;
Console.WriteLine("");

Is this what you mean?

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> For(;
> Console.WriteLine("");
> 
> Is this what you mean?
> ...

Click to collapse



No, but it's a good try.

Any other takers?

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 14, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No, but it's a good try.
> 
> Any other takers?
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



You mean like in aleins? (Q&A) 

still loving my touch pro2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> You mean like in aleins? (Q&A)
> 
> still loving my touch pro2

Click to collapse



You spelled alien(s) wrong
What's your favorite song?


Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## EuroSpeed (Apr 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You spelled alien(s) wrong
> What's your favorite song?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Sunbathing - Charles Hamilton

EVO 3D or G2x?


Sent from my Intergalactic EVO via XDA app


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

EuroSpeed said:


> Sunbathing - Charles Hamilton
> 
> EVO 3D or G2x?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



G2X. (actually I want the Sensation)
GSM or CDMA?


Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## daddij (Apr 14, 2011)

GSM

What specs do you think will the iPhone 5 have?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 14, 2011)

daddij said:


> GSM
> 
> What specs do you think will the iPhone 5 have?

Click to collapse



I don't know and don't care. Different question please.

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't really have anything to answer to. 

What sort of screen do you think the next iPhone will have? 1080 x 1024???? Omggg.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 14, 2011)

1x1  Itss stay with retina though 


Skellyyy said:


> I don't really have anything to answer to.
> 
> What sort of screen do you think the next iPhone will have? 1080 x 1024???? Omggg.

Click to collapse



Why is my batterlife ****e 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> 1x1  Itss stay with retina though
> 
> 
> Why is my batterlife ****e
> ...

Click to collapse



Because you never calibrate the battery 

Or maybe you watch too much porn on it?


----------



## daddij (Apr 14, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because you never calibrate the battery
> 
> Or maybe you watch too much porn on it?

Click to collapse



he watches kiddy porn.

when will nokia release their wp7 phones?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 14, 2011)

daddij said:


> he watches kiddy porn.
> 
> when will nokia release their wp7 phones?

Click to collapse



I believe I already saw a new commercial for one.

But who really cares? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Xadro (Apr 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I believe I already saw a new commercial for one.
> 
> But who really cares?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Dunno some nokia fans maybe 

After havin a droid could there ever be any phone os worthy to go for?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 15, 2011)

Xadro said:


> Dunno some nokia fans maybe
> 
> After havin a droid could there ever be any phone os worthy to go for?

Click to collapse



Yes, ANDROID 

Did you intentionally say "Droid"


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah I hate when people refer to Android as just Droid. Droid is a brand name. -__- 

What gets on your titties? (or nerve)


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 15, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Yeah I hate when people refer to Android as just Droid. Droid is a brand name. -__-
> 
> What gets on your titties? (or nerve)

Click to collapse




Pretty much everything...........
Today though, heroin addicts..... dirty, rude, thieving junkie ********........


What phone should I upgrade to?....


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 15, 2011)

Wait a few months and get the Sensation.  

Blonde or brunette?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Wait a few months and get the Sensation.
> 
> Blonde or brunette?

Click to collapse



Redhead. Fiery sex FTW!

Agree?


----------



## Xadro (Apr 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yes, ANDROID
> 
> Did you intentionally say "Droid"

Click to collapse



I did.. i actually wasn't aware that there is that motorola thingy out there 
I will promise to better myself though, and will never again say "droid" 



sakai4eva said:


> Redhead. Fiery sex FTW!
> 
> Agree?

Click to collapse




Hell yeah! 

Do you somehow unintenionally always end up withe the same type of girl?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

Xadro said:


> I did.. i actually wasn't aware that there is that motorola thingy out there
> I will promise to better myself though, and will never again say "droid"
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Er... With my statistical distribution, there'd definitely be similarities in between. Lulz.

When did you root your phone?


----------



## boborone (Apr 15, 2011)

Current, bout two weeks after I got it. Waiting to see if I like the 2.2 update and b&n app store before I root my nook.

Are the weather forecasters in your country as bad as the ones here in America? And do they still have jobs if they are that bad?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

boborone said:


> Current, bout two weeks after I got it. Waiting to see if I like the 2.2 update and b&n app store before I root my nook.
> 
> Are the weather forecasters in your country as bad as the ones here in America? And do they still have jobs if they are that bad?

Click to collapse



I seldom get to see the weather, so I don't know...

Do you like it when it rains?


----------



## akaKristin (Apr 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I seldom get to see the weather, so I don't know...
> 
> Do you like it when it rains?

Click to collapse



I'm only happy when it rains...

Short or tall?


Sent from my HTC Magic/Dream using XDA Premium App


----------



## boborone (Apr 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I seldom get to see the weather, so I don't know...
> 
> Do you like it when it rains?

Click to collapse



Yes love it. I wish there was a part of Texas that rained like the north west. Then I'd never move.

Where do you live?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

DOUBLE ANSWERS!

Tall for a *Malaysian*, average for an American.

What do you do when you get bored?


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 15, 2011)

Listen to music and go on twitter. It really does cure boredom!  

What did the egg say to the boiling water?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Listen to music and go on twitter. It really does cure boredom!
> 
> What did the egg say to the boiling water?

Click to collapse



You're so hot, you're making me HARD

Did I get it right?


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 15, 2011)

Nope. 

It's... "It might take me a while to get hard, I've just been laid by this chick."

Did *you* laugh?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Nope.
> 
> It's... "It might take me a while to get hard, I've just been laid by this chick."
> 
> Did *you* laugh?

Click to collapse



Yes, although yours only apply to fresh eggs. I keep mine in the fridge though. 

Two cows?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yes, although yours only apply to fresh eggs. I keep mine in the fridge though.
> 
> Two cows?

Click to collapse



Two camels in a tiny car. 

Do you know what I'm saying? 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Two camels in a tiny car.
> 
> Do you know what I'm saying?
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



Did they walk into a bar?


----------



## Skellyyy (Apr 15, 2011)

They walked in to a car. 

Why does any memory always not be as advertised? E.G 16GB is like 14.9GB? What's the actual reason for it? Shouldn't manufactures make 16GB cards really like 18GB and have 2GB formatted the way it already is?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 15, 2011)

Because marketing. You know it?

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Because marketing. You know it?
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



Yes. I know about marketing or aka "lying about our crappy product/service so you (dumb consumer) will buy/use our  (what you think is a terrific) product/service...
What's your favorite kids book/story/rhyme ect? (mine is goodnight moon)

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## skyline247 (Apr 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. I know about marketing or aka "lying about our crappy product/service so you (dumb consumer) will buy/use our  (what you think is a terrific) product/service...
> What's your favorite kids book/story/rhyme ect? (mine is goodnight moon)
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Green Eggs and Ham of Course. 

Why do devices become so outdated within only a span of a year or so?


----------



## customlows (Apr 16, 2011)

So they can make more money!

So when is the Evolution 3D coming?

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2011)

customlows said:


> So they can make more money!
> 
> So when is the Evolution 3D coming?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Soon(ish)?
 Why am I so tired?
Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## ZombieOverlord (Apr 16, 2011)

cause you need sleep.

Why am I in pain?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2011)

ZombieOverlord said:


> cause you need sleep.
> 
> Why am I in pain?

Click to collapse



Cuz you hurt yourself? <question and answer

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## NightHawk877 (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't know. Should I continue watching Monty Python with my girlfriend or watch Spaceballs instead?

Sent from my Cappy running Serendipity 6.4 using XDA app.


----------



## conantroutman (Apr 16, 2011)

NightHawk877 said:


> I don't know. Should I continue watching Monty Python with my girlfriend or watch Spaceballs instead?
> 
> Sent from my Cappy running Serendipity 6.4 using XDA app.

Click to collapse



A;





Q; How drunk should I get tonight?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 16, 2011)

conantroutman said:


> A;
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very.
I've been up all nite with a sick bird, should I try to take a nap?

Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)


----------



## race2c (Apr 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Very.
> I've been up all nite with a sick bird, should I try to take a nap?
> 
> Sent from either my N1, Nexus S or telepathically using two tin cans and some string (I still can't decide I really love string)

Click to collapse



Nap sounds good...

Q. After completion of my graduate degree in occupational safety and health, should I just concentrate on working or start working on an MBA?

cam


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes or a Samsung 9 series laptop 

3d or 2d?





race2c said:


> Nap sounds good...
> 
> Q. After completion of my graduate degree in occupational safety and health, should I just concentrate on working or start working on an MBA?
> 
> cam

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## race2c (Apr 16, 2011)

i am lost...

2d-3d for his tapatalk signature (N1 or nexus s) or for me?

cam


----------



## husam666 (Apr 16, 2011)

race2c said:


> i am lost...
> 
> 2d-3d for his tapatalk signature (N1 or nexus s) or for me?
> 
> cam

Click to collapse



Noones

-If floyds are pink, what colour [notice the 'U'] are whammies?-


----------



## customlows (Apr 18, 2011)

Chrome?
Why is common sense no longer common?

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 18, 2011)

customlows said:


> Chrome?
> Why is common sense no longer common?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Because HTC trademarked it. 

MIssed me?


----------



## winxx (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes so much!

Wiz khalifa, Tyga, or Big Sean?

Sent from a flashed CM7 myTouch 4g


----------



## alxrg (Apr 18, 2011)

I didn't know any of those names, so I googled them all.. Since I haven't heard their music, I'll go with the one I'd consider to have the coolest name : Wiz khalifa

Why are bananas yellow?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

alxrg said:


> I didn't know any of those names, so I googled them all.. Since I haven't heard their music, I'll go with the one I'd consider to have the coolest name : Wiz khalifa
> 
> Why are bananas yellow?

Click to collapse



They're not 






What do I want?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> They're not
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A banana.

Why are bananas usually yellow?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> A banana.
> 
> Why are bananas usually yellow?

Click to collapse



Because people are boring that way?


----------



## Dark-Core (Apr 18, 2011)

Why was your post not a question?


----------



## customlows (Apr 18, 2011)

They were to busy thinking about a banana.
So where do we go from here?

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## boborone (Apr 18, 2011)

customlows said:


> They were to busy thinking about a banana.
> So where do we go from here?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



To another job. Just turned in my notice at the one I'm at.

Do you like your job?


----------



## Dark-Core (Apr 18, 2011)

at times

How much wood could a wood-chuck chuck if a wood-chuck could chuck wood?


----------



## customlows (Apr 18, 2011)

Dark-Core said:


> at times
> 
> How much wood could a wood-chuck chuck if a wood-chuck could chuck wood?

Click to collapse



All of it if he could chuck.
Why do people think the grass is greener on the other side?

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## jaileer (Apr 18, 2011)

Because when I look out the window it looks very green.  Mother won't let me leave the house...

How come pimpin' ain't easy?


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 18, 2011)

O but it is... Do u no what i am saying  

Which corner should max go to? 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## boborone (Apr 18, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> O but it is... Do u no what i am saying
> 
> Which corner should max go to?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



The one in the circle room.

Can you find it?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 18, 2011)

Find what?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Find what?

Click to collapse



A pink banana

Am I correct? 

-If floyds are pink, what colour [notice the 'U'] are whammies?-


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> A pink banana
> 
> Am I correct?
> 
> -If floyds are pink, what colour [notice the 'U'] are whammies?-

Click to collapse



No, and it's because you touch yourself at night that that is not the answer...

Was it your cell or was it your doom?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No, and it's because you touch yourself at night that that is not the answer...
> 
> Was it your cell or was it your doom?

Click to collapse



Both 

Y U NO SHOW POSTMAN


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Both
> 
> Y U NO SHOW POSTMAN

Click to collapse



Twitch shot him 

Why won't posers disappear? 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Twitch shot him
> 
> Why won't posers disappear?
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



xD haha

I don't know who that is 

Who is it?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> xD haha
> 
> I don't know who that is
> 
> Who is it?

Click to collapse



You!!!!!!!!!!  jk

It's a copycat basically 

Why didn't you know that?!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You!!!!!!!!!!  jk
> 
> It's a copycat basically
> 
> Why didn't you know that?!

Click to collapse



Cuz he's not a rockstar 

What are you reading?

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You!!!!!!!!!!  jk
> 
> It's a copycat basically
> 
> Why didn't you know that?!

Click to collapse



Because I never got taught it 

Why didn't I?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Cuz he's not a rockstar
> 
> What are you reading?
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Your post. 

What are you reading?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Your post.
> 
> What are you reading?

Click to collapse



Books, duh  

Why do you ask me questions?!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Books, duh
> 
> Why do you ask me questions?!

Click to collapse



Because you are that 'nerd' in the library 

Have you ever tried to be cool? 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because you are that 'nerd' in the library
> 
> Have you ever tried to be cool?
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



I don't need to try, it just happens 

Do you agree that bringing Nerf guns to a party after prom is fun?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Books, duh
> 
> Why do you ask me questions?!

Click to collapse



Because I know all and want to see who are my equals 

Are you?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Because I know all and want to see who are my equals
> 
> Are you?

Click to collapse



No, I'm above you  

*NO HOMO* (Happy Husam?)

It's because I fail less than you haha


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No, I'm above you
> 
> *NO HOMO* (Happy Husam?)
> 
> It's because I fail less than you haha

Click to collapse



XD XD Hahaha 

yes, Husam is happy. 

Are you happy?


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD XD Hahaha
> 
> yes, Husam is happy.
> 
> Are you happy?

Click to collapse



I'm always happy 

Why is that?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm always happy
> 
> Why is that?

Click to collapse



Because in english gay is a synonym for gay (read the dictionary while you're in the library )

See?

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because in english gay is a synonym for gay (read the dictionary while you're in the library )
> 
> See?
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



No....I don't think that is that reason 

I'm not gay  

Are you Husam? You seem hopeful to find another partner haha


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because in english gay is a synonym for gay (read the dictionary while you're in the library )
> 
> See?
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



It is?10.....


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> It is?10.....

Click to collapse



Yes, I still remember the day our english teacher gave us a comprehension paper that went like this:
Everybody enjoyed the gay hour.

See now?

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## NightHawk877 (Apr 19, 2011)

Now that I cleaned my glasses, I can see.

Favorite Rush song?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 19, 2011)

NightHawk877 said:


> Now that I cleaned my glasses, I can see.
> 
> Favorite Rush song?

Click to collapse



Don't listen to Rush often enough (though I'm a bassist) to have a favourite.

Favourite rock song?


----------



## skyline247 (Apr 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Don't listen to Rush often enough (though I'm a bassist) to have a favourite.
> 
> Favourite rock song?

Click to collapse



Bohemian Rhapsody.
Wasn't Freddie Mercury gay?

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 19, 2011)

skyline247 said:


> Bohemian Rhapsody.
> Wasn't Freddie Mercury gay?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



He is gay. 

Wonder who else is gay (I mean famous musicians)?


----------



## skyline247 (Apr 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> He is gay.
> 
> Wonder who else is gay (I mean famous musicians)?

Click to collapse



Elton John, Clay Aiken, Adam Lambert, to name a few.
Who is going to win this years American Idol?

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 19, 2011)

skyline247 said:


> Elton John, Clay Aiken, Adam Lambert, to name a few.
> Who is going to win this years American Idol?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Definitely not me. 

Why do people watch American Idol?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Definitely not me.
> 
> Why do people watch American Idol?

Click to collapse



Because they want one

Don't they have anything better to do?

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## T.C.P (Apr 19, 2011)

Accuse max of being gay  
Why macaroni ?





husam666 said:


> Because they want one
> 
> Don't they have anything better to do?
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 19, 2011)

T.C.P said:


> Accuse max of being gay
> Why macaroni ?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because they have holes on both ends.

Any other gay pasta?


----------



## alxrg (Apr 19, 2011)

Fagottini - I'm not making this stuff up.. it's a pasta : en.wikipedia .org/wiki/Fagottini

When's the end of the world?


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 19, 2011)

At 26 may 2011 around 4am( gmt+2 + dst time) 
Does twitch eat bananas?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 19, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> At 26 may 2011 around 4am( gmt+2 + dst time)
> Does twitch eat bananas?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Does MacaroniMax's count?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Does MacaroniMax's count?

Click to collapse



Yes it does,  I'd like to point out though that Macaron*i*Max and Macaron*y*Max are 2 different people though  That was on purpouse... Wasn't it??


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes it does,  I'd like to point out though that Macaron*i*Max and Macaron*y*Max are 2 different people though  That was on purpouse... Wasn't it??

Click to collapse



I was about to say Dan Wilson, but he's getting married with Purple soon, so I shan't say much about it.

Know what I mean? 

p/s: Macarony, you can't escape.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I was about to say Dan Wilson, but he's getting married with Purple soon, so I shan't say much about it.
> 
> Know what I mean?
> 
> p/s: Macarony, you can't escape.

Click to collapse



Hahaha, Yes I do 

Why can't I escape? 

P/s: I can


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha, Yes I do
> 
> Why can't I escape?
> 
> P/s: I can

Click to collapse



You can't escape because we've taken you prisoner and locked you up in a basement far far away
Why won't my Nexus S store things in it's USB STORAGE!?!?

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You can't escape because we've taken you prisoner and locked you up in a basement far far away
> Why won't my Nexus S store things in it's USB STORAGE!?!?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA App

Click to collapse



Because it's a samsung 

Are you ok? 

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because it's a samsung
> 
> Are you ok?
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



No. no. NO!   
Are you?
Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. no. NO!
> Are you?
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Not really sure 

Did you feed sparky that egg ?

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Not really sure
> 
> Did you feed sparky that egg ?
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Nah. I fixed his screen though. Pics later... He ate steak instead. 

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nah. I fixed his screen though. Pics later... He ate steak instead.
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Women 
Always good hearted 


Why didn't you prank him?

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Women
> Always good hearted
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I always have and always will prank, scare and generally antagonize Sparky. (however that egg was not for human consumption).
Why do you want to see someone eat a bad parakeet egg so badly?


Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I always have and always will prank, scare and generally antagonize Sparky. (however that egg was not for human consumption).
> Why do you want to see someone eat a bad parakeet egg so badly?
> 
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



For the sake of it 

Any questions?

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> For the sake of it
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Yes. I have many many questions.
Why did the, most recent update make the xda premium app for Android almost unusable.
Why does Sparky insist on putting things on shelves I can't reach.
Should I keep asking questions?

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. I have many many questions.
> Why did the, most recent update make the xda premium app for Android almost unusable.
> Why does Sparky insist on putting things on shelves I can't reach.
> Should I keep asking questions?
> ...

Click to collapse



No that's enough 

Why won't you stop torturing me? 
Jk

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No that's enough
> 
> Why won't you stop torturing me?
> Jk
> ...

Click to collapse



Cuz it's fun. Mmwwwaaaahahaha! 
Why am I watching "The Peoples Court"? 

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cuz it's fun. Mmwwwaaaahahaha!
> Why am I watching "The Peoples Court"?
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Because apple is suing samsung
http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/innovation/04/19/apple.samsung.lawsuit.wired/

Stupid, eh?

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because apple is suing samsung
> http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/innovation/04/19/apple.samsung.lawsuit.wired/
> 
> Stupid, eh?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes.
I saw that this morning during my trolling of my favorite tech sites... 
Stupid. Apple suuuucckkssssss.
Why does Apple suck so much?

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes.
> I saw that this morning during my trolling of my favorite tech sites...
> Stupid. Apple suuuucckkssssss.
> Why does Apple suck so much?
> ...

Click to collapse



Because they are jellous because the galaxy tab is better than the ipad 

When will they stop failing?

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because they are jellous because the galaxy tab is better than the ipad
> 
> When will they stop failing?
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



NEVER!
Should I go out to get something to eat or harass Sparky to bring me something?


Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## husam666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> NEVER!
> Should I go out to get something to eat or harass Sparky to bring me something?
> 
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Get out, imprisonment will kill you eventually 

Good?

cant think of an xda app signature


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Get out, imprisonment will kill you eventually
> 
> Good?
> 
> cant think of an xda app signature

Click to collapse



Ok.
What podcast should I download before I go?

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## loxias (Apr 19, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok.
> What podcast should I download before I go?
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult. Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Duke Nukem 3D: Reloaded: Podcast 3.
which one of the harry potter kids will make it big?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 19, 2011)

Hermioni.... Yeah, she definatley makes it big.... Wait.. whut? 
Is that weird? 


loxias said:


> Duke Nukem 3D: Reloaded: Podcast 3.
> which one of the harry potter kids will make it big?

Click to collapse





Banana Mafia - Desire Z


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hermioni.... Yeah, she definatley makes it big.... Wait.. whut?
> Is that weird?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not really. I have a thing for these bookie types too 

Anyone else?


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 20, 2011)

Nope no one else...anyway to temp pause a program with out unpacking it and andding the thread.sleep(number of seconds here) command?





sakai4eva said:


> Not really. I have a thing for these bookie types too
> 
> Anyone else?

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## DocNielsen (Apr 20, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Nope no one else...anyway to temp pause a program with out unpacking it and andding the thread.sleep(number of seconds here) command?

Click to collapse



Not that i know of... did you try killall -STOP application?


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes but another process that I need is attached and auto shuts down when that process ends but if I pause it doesn't kill out my other needed process...ever heard. Of online game anti cheat that's what I'm battling with...

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## DocNielsen (Apr 20, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> ever heard of online game anti cheat that's what I'm battling with...

Click to collapse



Nop, never. 
Are we there yet?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 20, 2011)

DocNielsen said:


> Nop, never.
> Are we there yet?

Click to collapse



 Yes  What headphones to buy?


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 20, 2011)

The ones that sound decent....well i am now unbannable from my game unless ( a mod does it) but their anti cheat no longer will auto ban me  now how much havoc should ij cause?





MacaronyMax said:


> Yes  What headphones to buy?

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## philps (Apr 20, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> now how much havoc should ij cause?

Click to collapse



Enough to keep things fun without getting banned. Or kicked in the ass.


What is the meaning of life, the universe and everything?


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 20, 2011)

Isn't it somthing like 52? I remember the old google thing lol uhmm so far I've got speed hack working very fun
Uhmm what's the don't you wish they made a 10" g2 pad lol I say amazing ( minus the hinge)
Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Apr 20, 2011)

No i dont wish they mad a g2 pad as im not fond of tablets 

Where is the devlelopment and rooting for google tv???


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> No i dont wish they mad a g2 pad as im not fond of tablets
> 
> Where is the devlelopment and rooting for google tv???

Click to collapse



We are too busy rooting phones. Besides, TVs are for dweebs. 

Hehehe?


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 21, 2011)

Hmm maybe possible
Ok now who lkikes tacos
Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 21, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Hmm maybe possible
> Ok now who lkikes tacos
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I lurve licking tacos.

But we don't have taco bells. Get it?


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes I do...now somone would let you lick their taco





sakai4eva said:


> I lurve licking tacos.
> 
> But we don't have taco bells. Get it?

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 21, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Yes I do...now somone would let you lick their taco
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Of course they would.

Will you do it though?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Of course they would.
> 
> Will you do it though?

Click to collapse



yes 

how come google chrome on pc is faster than opera mini?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes
> 
> how come google chrome on pc is faster than opera mini?

Click to collapse



Because it doesn't have to render pages more


Why have I never tried Opera Mini?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Because it doesn't have to render pages more
> 
> 
> Why have I never tried Opera Mini?

Click to collapse



because you have unlimited internet plans


why is that hard to find in jordan?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because you have unlimited internet plans
> 
> 
> why is that hard to find in jordan?

Click to collapse



Because no one know how to use the 'internets'

Why don't you have unlimited data?


----------



## banjolo2 (Apr 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Why don't you have unlimited data?

Click to collapse



because PI would fit in,

why PI isnt exactly 3 ?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

banjolo2 said:


> because PI would fit in,
> 
> why PI isnt exactly 3 ?

Click to collapse



Because people like to make everything hard

Why cant think of an xda app signature?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because people like to make everything hard
> 
> Why cant think of an xda app signature?

Click to collapse



You just did, and it sounds sooooooo wrong. 

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 21, 2011)

XDXD

Why didnt you ask a question? 


sakai4eva said:


> You just did, and it sounds sooooooo wrong.
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse





Banana Mafia - Desire Z


----------



## skyline247 (Apr 21, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XDXD
> 
> Why didnt you ask a question?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, but I did.

Why did my PRL update from 60677 to 01115?

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2011)

skyline247 said:


> Oh, but I did.
> 
> Why did my PRL update from 60677 to 01115?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Cuz it wanted too....
Should I call Samsung and complain about my NS?

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cuz it wanted too....
> Should I call Samsung and complain about my NS?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



No you should wrap a stone with a paper and write YOU SUCK and throw it at their window

Will that solve the problem?

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No you should wrap a stone with a paper and write YOU SUCK and throw it at their window
> 
> Will that solve the problem?
> 
> bow to me and I'll make your end less painful

Click to collapse



I wish it would but, I don't think that would work. (unless Samsung's HQ was next door to me, but they are not  )
What should I read next (book, comic, short story)?

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I wish it would but, I don't think that would work. (unless Samsung's HQ was next door to me, but they are not  )
> What should I read next (book, comic, short story)?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



comic is the best choice

When will my back stabbing brother come back?

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> comic is the best choice
> 
> When will my back stabbing brother come back?
> 
> bow to me and I'll make your end less painful

Click to collapse



Later. He will be back later. 
Why are you mad at your brother/Are you mad at your brother?

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Later. He will be back later.
> Why are you mad at your brother/Are you mad at your brother?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Yes, they left when I was taking a shower even though I told them to wait for me

Is the texas chain saw massacre real story?

bow to me and I'll make your end less painful


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yes, they left when I was taking a shower even though I told them to wait for me
> 
> Is the texas chain saw massacre real story?
> 
> bow to me and I'll make your end less painful

Click to collapse



I hope not  (scared)
Should I steal Sparky's upgrade (on his line)?

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I hope not  (scared)
> Should I steal Sparky's upgrade (on his line)?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Duh! That's the best thing to do haha

What phone are you gonna get?/Can I have your nexus one for my birthday? Lmao 

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Duh! That's the best thing to do haha
> 
> What phone are you gonna get?/Can I have your nexus one for my birthday? Lmao
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



I'm thinking G2x (since I'm on t-mo natch) or wait fer da SGSll 
Maybe.  

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm thinking G2x (since I'm on t-mo natch) or wait fer da SGSll
> Maybe.
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



I'd wait for the SGII 

What's the chances I sprain my thumbs by the end of the year? Haha

-I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 21, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'd wait for the SGII
> 
> What's the chances I sprain my thumbs by the end of the year? Haha
> 
> -I wrangled together some consonants and vowels and created this post-

Click to collapse



100%
Or do you think they will release something even better by the summer?

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> 100%
> Or do you think they will release something even better by the summer?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Something new will always be released... question is:

When?


----------



## winxx (Apr 22, 2011)

When the sky turns blue

Why did the chicken cross the road?

Sent from a flashed CM7 myTouch 4g


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 22, 2011)

winxx said:


> When the sky turns blue
> 
> Why did the chicken cross the road?
> 
> Sent from a flashed CM7 myTouch 4g

Click to collapse



To get away from a llame-donkey question. 

Why are you llamer than a llama that pissed off the mafia?


----------



## AndroidTipster (Apr 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> To get away from a llame-donkey question.
> 
> Why are you llamer than a llama that pissed off the mafia?

Click to collapse



Because he forgot to say please.

Why does this thread exist?

Sent from my Galaxy S  Mesmerize using sFc 6lock rom


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

AndroidTipster said:


> Because he forgot to say please.
> 
> Why does this thread exist?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S  Mesmerize using sFc 6lock rom

Click to collapse



Because we were bored

Why am I bored?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Because we were bored
> 
> Why am I bored?

Click to collapse



Because there's nothing interesting to do

Why does that happen all the time?


one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Lizzy345 (Apr 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because there's nothing interesting to do
> 
> Why does that happen all the time?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because you're answering boring questions.

Are you doing anything GREEN today, for Earth Day??


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 22, 2011)

Lizzy345 said:


> Because you're answering boring questions.
> 
> Are you doing anything GREEN today, for Earth Day??

Click to collapse



I took a 5 minute shower (as opposed to my usual 10)
What are you gonna do next?

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I took a 5 minute shower (as opposed to my usual 10)
> What are you gonna do next?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



use as much electricity as i can and burn everything i see

care to join me?, its earth day


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> use as much electricity as i can and burn everything i see
> 
> care to join me?, its earth day

Click to collapse



Sure, I join you in every other wacky scheme you come up with, why not this one.
Ok, now that I've answered that, what's next?

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sure, I join you in every other wacky scheme you come up with, why not this one.
> Ok, now that I've answered that, what's next?
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



nothing's next 

should i watch scarface now or not?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nothing's next
> 
> should i watch scarface now or not?

Click to collapse



Do you want to?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Do you want to?

Click to collapse



Yes. 
Have you ever seen Sin City? (the movie)

Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes have you ever seen what happens to a iphone vs paint ball...I seen it on youtube it was funny as hell





Babydoll25 said:


> Yes.
> Have you ever seen Sin City? (the movie)
> 
> Sent from either my Nexus S, N1 or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Yes have you ever seen what happens to a iphone vs paint ball...I seen it on youtube it was funny as hell
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



No, Have you ever seen Will it blend?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> No, Have you ever seen Will it blend?

Click to collapse



No, what's that? 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No, what's that?
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Search it on Youtube, It's this company (BlendTec) Who blend gadgets, eg. iPhone, Ipad... And other things lol 

Youtube it?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Search it on Youtube, It's this company (BlendTec) Who blend gadgets, eg. iPhone, Ipad... And other things lol
> 
> Youtube it?

Click to collapse



Yes

How well does your phone blends?

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yes
> 
> How well does your phone blends?
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Not sure, Yours?


----------



## Avoid88 (Apr 24, 2011)

They haven't tested mine.

Have you tried it with your own blender?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

Avoid88 said:


> They haven't tested mine.
> 
> Have you tried it with your own blender?

Click to collapse



Not yet  Haha Send me your phone and I'll test  

Should they try blend a deffy?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not yet  Haha Send me your phone and I'll test
> 
> Should they try blend a deffy?

Click to collapse



I think it's blend proof 
Is it?

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I think it's blend proof
> Is it?
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



I don't knoe, lol. Should we ask them?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I don't knoe, lol. Should we ask them?

Click to collapse



Yes. That could prove interesting?
How about "how well does it microwave"?

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 24, 2011)

Maybe....have you seen is it a,good ideA to micro wave this





Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. That could prove interesting?
> How about "how well does it microwave"?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Maybe....have you seen is it a,good ideA to micro wave this
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Probably not. But that's part of the fun!
Would that be fun? What do you do for fun?

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Probably not. But that's part of the fun!
> Would that be fun? What do you do for fun?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Play guitar hero, although it started to get boring now 

Who are you? 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Play guitar hero, although it started to get boring now
> 
> Who are you?
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



I'm Babydoll, wife of Sparky, friend of yours, breeder of birds, and a general all around trouble maker.
WHO are YOU?

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm Babydoll, wife of Sparky, friend of yours, breeder of birds, and a general all around trouble maker.
> WHO are YOU?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



I am a perfectly written ai program made by the cia to stalk and get information out of you, because you are a threat according to my database 

Are you scared now? 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I am a perfectly written ai program made by the cia to stalk and get information out of you, because you are a threat according to my database
> 
> Are you scared now?
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Yes 
Why are you trying to scare me?

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No you should wrap a stone with a paper and write YOU SUCK and throw it at their window
> 
> Will that solve the problem?
> 
> bow to me and I'll make your end less painful

Click to collapse



No.
Why is the keyboard on my X1 broken?


This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> No.
> Why is the keyboard on my X1 broken?
> 
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



 Because you type to much... Why do you type to much?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> No.
> Why is the keyboard on my X1 broken?
> 
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Cuz you broke it?  <Question and Answer

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cuz you broke it?  <Question and Answer
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



No, it's working perfectly 

You don't have a kb, jelly?

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 24, 2011)

Why didn't your parents use a condom and prvent you and because I didn't wanna





husam666 said:


> No, it's working perfectly
> 
> You don't have a kb, jelly?
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Why didn't your parents use a condom and prvent you and because I didn't wanna
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



What kind of question is that? < question and answer
 

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> What kind of question is that? < question and answer
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



A really stupid one comming from a desperate person

Why do I like philosophy and psycology and logic and ....?

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> A really stupid one comming from a desperate person
> 
> Why do I like philosophy and psycology and logic and ....?
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Because they explore the best of what mankind has learned... (I like them too)
What don't you like to study?

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Because they explore the best of what mankind has learned... (I like them too)
> What don't you like to study?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Anything math and calculus related

Does calculus make you dizzy?

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Anything math and calculus related
> 
> Does calculus make you dizzy?
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



ANYTHING math related makes me dizzy, want to cry and hide under my bed...
Why is that?

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> ANYTHING math related makes me dizzy, want to cry and hide under my bed...
> Why is that?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



1. Great minds think alike 
2. We both know it's useless 

Isn't that is why they invented the calculator?

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 1. Great minds think alike
> 2. We both know it's useless
> 
> Isn't that is why they invented the calculator?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes.
Should I make some tea??

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes.
> Should I make some tea??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Yes, please.

Chamomile?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yes, please.
> 
> Chamomile?

Click to collapse



No. Vanilla chai.
Where have you been?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. Vanilla chai.
> Where have you been?

Click to collapse



Friday after work until yesterday night:

Easter play + Celebrating my birthday

Do you drink chinese tea?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Friday after work until yesterday night:
> 
> Easter play + Celebrating my birthday
> 
> Do you drink chinese tea?

Click to collapse



Yes. I goto the Golden Unicorn (my favorite dim sum place)
They have the best tea!
Also my Dad traveled to the far east extensively
(after playing for the NFL he worked for IBM. {I STILL haven't figured out THAT transition)and HE used to bring me all kinds of tea, even ginseng tea

Do you like Dim Sum?


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. I goto the Golden Unicorn (my favorite dim sum place)
> They have the best tea!
> Also my Dad traveled to the far east extensively
> (after playing for the NFL he worked for IBM. {I STILL haven't figured out THAT transition)and HE used to bring me all kinds of tea, even ginseng tea
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, my hometown in Malaysia is famous for its Dim Sum. The best in the entire country.

Have you tried Pu Er?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yes, my hometown in Malaysia is famous for its Dim Sum. The best in the entire country.
> 
> Have you tried Pu Er?

Click to collapse



I hate to sound silly but I can't for the life of me remember any names
I've ordered (tried off the little carts) most everything at least once... I could probably decribe everything but that would take up to much room... 
What other types of food do you like?


Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I hate to sound silly but I can't for the life of me remember any names
> I've ordered (tried off the little carts) most everything at least once... I could probably decribe everything but that would take up to much room...
> What other types of food do you like?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hahaha, I'm too much of a basterd foodie to have a single favourite. I love all kinds of food, although my favourite will always be steak. 

What's your favourite food?


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 25, 2011)

Good steak and shrimp =D is the best





sakai4eva said:


> Hahaha, I'm too much of a basterd foodie to have a single favourite. I love all kinds of food, although my favourite will always be steak.
> 
> What's your favourite food?

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 25, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Good steak and shrimp =D is the best
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Why you no ask question!?


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 25, 2011)

I did but I edited my post and musta deleted it wh at s your first name





sakai4eva said:


> Why you no ask question!?

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Blackseed22 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hamburger ofc!
hmmm.. What's your favorite movie?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

Blackseed22 said:


> Hamburger ofc!
> hmmm.. What's your favorite movie?

Click to collapse



Napoleon dynamite xD
Ever seen it?

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Napoleon dynamite xD
> Ever seen it?
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



No  Whats it about?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> No  Whats it about?

Click to collapse



A nerd 
Is god punishing me for being evil yesterday? 

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> A nerd
> Is god punishing me for being evil yesterday?
> 
> one more spam sent from my tp2

Click to collapse



Yes  What did you do evil yesterday?


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 25, 2011)

Idk...ok im about to build a comp now any advice on what I should build?





MacaronyMax said:


> Yes  What did you do evil yesterday?

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 25, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Idk...ok im about to build a comp now any advice on what I should build?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Any idea on the spec your building? or budget? 

(Psst.. I just built mine )


----------



## husam666 (Apr 25, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes  What did you do evil yesterday?

Click to collapse



I was messing with everyone on xda,
I told people that I'm going to help them cheat in an exam but didn't 
Spoke as much lame jokes as I could
Spoke in an offensive tone to people for being "generous" <-- (they gave me free stuff so that they cheat from me )
Etc...

Good enough?

one more spam sent from my tp2


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I was messing with everyone on xda,
> I told people that I'm going to help them cheat in an exam but didn't
> Spoke as much lame jokes as I could
> Spoke in an offensive tone to people for being "generous" <-- (they gave me free stuff so that they cheat from me )
> ...

Click to collapse



Not really.

Read up on MY pranks to see what is good enough.

Have you read about my pranks?


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 26, 2011)

About a grAnd running a i7 and a good video card 





MacaronyMax said:


> Any idea on the spec your building? or budget?
> 
> (Psst.. I just built mine )

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> About a grAnd running a i7 and a good video card
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Well, I'm running now an ARM v7.
Anyone else with a dead pc?


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Well, I'm running now an ARM v7.
> Anyone else with a dead pc?
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Nope 

Do you feel like you're being watched?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Nope
> 
> Do you feel like you're being watched?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



No. Why?


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> No. Why?
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Just messing around 
Do you think google is archiving everything?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Just messing around
> Do you think google is archiving everything?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Yeah  is it for when someone breaks the internetz?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yeah  is it for when someone breaks the internetz?

Click to collapse



No, I think google is a secret security opganization like the NSA or something, only works in public 

Do you agree? 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No, I think google is a secret security opganization like the NSA or something, only works in public
> 
> Do you agree?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



-ish  Do you think thyey backed up bing?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> -ish  Do you think thyey backed up bing?

Click to collapse



No because it's slow and nobody uses it 
why is it like that?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No because it's slow and nobody uses it
> why is it like that?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Because It's microsoft, Why is google bst?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Because It's microsoft, Why is google bst?

Click to collapse



Because what you are seing is archives 

Do they archive p0rn? 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because what you are seing is archives
> 
> Do they archive p0rn?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Nah! Their servers would be full of malware
Is anyone else pro on he 10 post limit husam says?



[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nah! Their servers would be full of malware
> Is anyone else pro on he 10 post limit husam says?
> 
> Yes, all the mafia members
> ...

Click to collapse





10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Of course I am. I was just asking the outer world. Do you think we will have quad core CPU and gpu on mobiles by 2012?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Of course I am. I was just asking the outer world. Do you think we will have quad core CPU and gpu on mobiles by 2012?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



No because we won't be able to afford them 

Why can't they make a $1 phone?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No because we won't be able to afford them
> 
> Why can't they make a $1 phone?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Actually they have with $5, which has green screen. If you buy the $10 (i know , its expensive) you can also have fm radio

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Actually they have with $5, which has green screen. If you buy the $10 (i know , its expensive) you can also have fm radio
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



Yup too expensive

Does it come with android? 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yup too expensive
> 
> Does it come with android?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Yes. It's got a sticker on the back

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]


----------



## husam666 (Apr 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yes. It's got a sticker on the back
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig]

Click to collapse



 Where are your questions?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Where are your questions?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



I don't know.
Where are your ANSWERS? 

Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't know.
> Where are your ANSWERS?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



Here 

How come


----------



## mjharis (Apr 26, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes  What headphones to buy?

Click to collapse



Teufel Aureol Massive/Groove or some made by Sennheiser 

Shall i wait for the next Android Phone generation to buy a new one?

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Apr 27, 2011)

mjharis said:


> Teufel Aureol Massive/Groove or some made by Sennheiser
> 
> Shall i wait for the next Android Phone generation to buy a new one?
> 
> Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Good advice time: only buy what/when you need. Trying to keep up with tech is like running a marathon on a treadmill, you get the mileage, but in the end you end up at the same place. 

Anyone eying the Asus Eee Transformer pad like I do (with total lust, I mean)?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Good advice time: only buy what/when you need. Trying to keep up with tech is like running a marathon on a treadmill, you get the mileage, but in the end you end up at the same place.
> 
> Anyone eying the Asus Eee Transformer pad like I do (with total lust, I mean)?

Click to collapse



I think max does

Why didn't anyone bump this thread?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I think max does
> 
> Why didn't anyone bump this thread?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Yes I do xD 
Not sure, But the only reason I can't get the transformer is that everywhere is out of stock except comet but they don't sell it with the keyboard


----------



## boborone (Apr 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes I do xD
> Not sure, But the only reason I can't get the transformer is that everywhere is out of stock except comet but they don't sell it with the keyboard

Click to collapse



No question

How are the hardware specs for that thing? The reason I ask is cause you can run hc on a nook, not stable, but it's getting there.

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

boborone said:


> No question
> 
> How are the hardware specs for that thing? The reason I ask is cause you can run hc on a nook, not stable, but it's getting there.
> 
> Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda

Click to collapse



Sorry, Tegra 2 1GB ram (I think) 10.1" screen, keyboard dock 16hour battery with dock (It has extra batterys in  So yeah.. pretty good ) You like?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sorry, Tegra 2 1GB ram (I think) 10.1" screen, keyboard dock 16hour battery with dock (It has extra batterys in  So yeah.. pretty good ) You like?

Click to collapse



I like it very much!  
When are you getting one?

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I like it very much!
> When are you getting one?
> 
> Sparky says Hi.
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



When they're in stock hopefuly , Are you getting one?


----------



## boborone (Apr 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> When they're in stock hopefuly , Are you getting one?

Click to collapse



Maybe down the road. Just bought a grand worth of toys a month ago. Wife might not like more. 

So the keyboard comes off? Nice.

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

boborone said:


> Maybe down the road. Just bought a grand worth of toys a month ago. Wife might not like more.
> 
> So the keyboard comes off? Nice.
> 
> Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda

Click to collapse



Yes. Pretty easily. Just use a hammer and some pliers XD
Are we going to be kicked off xda?



[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

Lets gope not  Where should we migrate to if we do? AndroidForums ? XDm

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yes. Pretty easily. Just use a hammer and some pliers XD
> Are we going to be kicked off xda?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Use fake profiles

Do you have any?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Use fake profiles
> 
> Do you have any?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Sure. I could masquerade as Sparky 
Do you?

Sparky says Hi. 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

Dude lama got an infraction for having them but eh... Yes i do  You?  (i know the answer haha)





husam666 said:


> Use fake profiles
> 
> Do you have any?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dude lama got an infraction for having them but eh... Yes i do  You?  (i know the answer haha)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dude lama got an infraction for having them but eh... Yes i do  You?  (i know the answer haha)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No but I can easily make one  Do you think we also need a new team?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

No  Not yet lolz  Do you?





dexter93 said:


> No but I can easily make one  Do you think we also need a new team?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> No but I can easily make one  Do you think we also need a new team?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



No! Mafia for life!
Why? Why? Why would you want to  do that? 

Sparky is mad now! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## Purple Drama Llama (Apr 27, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Dude lama got an infraction for having them but eh... Yes i do  You?  (i know the answer haha)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I got a 3 pointer, and proud of it!  Lol, not really. 

But, I didn't really use my main fake accounts for trolling. I had one with 500+ posts which was my "Serious" account. It got banned though. 


I wonder what happened to the Chinese clueless guy I made. His username was in Chinese so I don't remember....


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 27, 2011)

Hahahah lol  So... What do you call this account? 


Purple Drama Llama said:


> I got a 3 pointer, and proud of it!  Lol, not really.
> 
> But, I didn't really use my main fake accounts for trolling. I had one with 500+ posts which was my "Serious" account. It got banned though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No! Mafia for life!
> Why? Why? Why would you want to  do that?
> 
> Sparky is mad now!
> Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.

Click to collapse



To be undetectable from any mod -cia agent looking for our clues 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> To be undetectable from any mod -cia agent looking for our clues
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Why do you keep forgetting to ask questions
Or are you relying on that did you know in your sig?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Why do you keep forgetting to ask questions
> Or are you relying on that did you know in your sig?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



I think He is...
Should I spam Sparky with like, 10000000 texts of  

Sparky is mad now! 
Sent from my Nexus S because it decided to play nice....or telepathically using two tin cans and some string.


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Why do you keep forgetting to ask questions
> Or are you relying on that did you know in your sig?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Both. Actually I confuse this thread with the mafia 's . That's why...

But that Sig covers my ass 

Should I change it?
[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Both. Actually I confuse this thread with the mafia 's . That's why...
> 
> But that Sig covers my ass
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah it's cool 
You'll see a lotta yes now 

Doesn't pants cover a$$? 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (Apr 28, 2011)

Nope he wears.assless.chaps....Good android tablet under 500





husam666 said:


> Nah it's cool
> You'll see a lotta yes now
> 
> Doesn't pants cover a$$?
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Apr 28, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Nope he wears.assless.chaps....Good android tablet under 500
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Ok...

Why do you keep asking questions??! 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## turner78 (Apr 29, 2011)

To find the answers, Where are my keys?


----------



## souljaboy (Apr 29, 2011)

turner78 said:


> To find the answers, Where are my keys?

Click to collapse



under your plush bunny 


why am i so awesome ?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

Because your part of the mafia 

Why are my hands cold


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 29, 2011)

Because you are in a freezer.

What's faster than light?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Because you are in a freezer.
> 
> What's faster than light?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Overclocked G2.

Should I get EVO 3D or SGS2?

This post changes everything. Again.


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Overclocked G2.
> 
> Should I get EVO 3D or SGS2?
> 
> This post changes everything. Again.

Click to collapse



Just wait for sensation. Desire vs sgs<~ who won?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Just wait for sensation. Desire vs sgs<~ who won?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Galaxy S Sales wise  Is that correct?


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Just wait for sensation. Desire vs sgs<~ who won?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Nah I think EVO 3D > Sensation
Why?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Nah I think EVO 3D > Sensation
> Why?

Click to collapse



I think Deffy > Evo 3D, I have a lust for a solid unbreakable phone and I don't know why  Why do I?


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I think Deffy > Evo 3D, I have a lust for a solid unbreakable phone and I don't know why  Why do I?

Click to collapse



Because you throw your phone on the floor and in water for fun 
Why don't you just get a feature phone, if you want unbreakable?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Because you throw your phone on the floor and in water for fun
> Why don't you just get a feature phone, if you want unbreakable?

Click to collapse



I don't know, But my Z is looking scuffed up 

Does your phone have anymarks on ?


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I don't know, But my Z is looking scuffed up
> 
> Does your phone have anymarks on ?

Click to collapse



Yeah  Lots of (it's 2 years old)

Should I post pics of my phone?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Yeah  Lots of (it's 2 years old)
> 
> Should I post pics of my phone?

Click to collapse



Haha, Yes do it 

Is it really that bad?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha, Yes do it
> 
> Is it really that bad?

Click to collapse



Depends on how you look at it

Is the ot dead?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Depends on how you look at it
> 
> Is the ot dead?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



No, I've been posting in other sections  "Helping" Have you?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> No, I've been posting in other sections  "Helping" Have you?

Click to collapse



It's been ages 

Do you live in ot?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> It's been ages
> 
> Do you live in ot?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



No.. Just spend alot of time here  

Do you?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> No.. Just spend alot of time here
> 
> Do you?

Click to collapse



Sometimes 
Are we addicted?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Sometimes
> Are we addicted?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



I think so 

XDA's Anonymous?


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Sometimes
> Are we addicted?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Of course!

Is the king dead?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

We don't have a king  do you?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Of course!
> 
> Is the king dead?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



No wait till I pull the trigger

Do I have a clean shot?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No wait till I pull the trigger
> 
> Do I have a clean shot?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



not yet, wait for him to tie his shoes?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> not yet, wait for him to tie his shoes?

Click to collapse



No, when he kisses the bride, more drama 

When will that moment come?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No, when he kisses the bride, more drama
> 
> When will that moment come?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Now maybe? 
You will use a sniper or a shotgun?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Now maybe?
> You will use a sniper or a shotgun?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



A sniper loaded with a shotgun shell
To blow his head to peices

Anybody wants to cook his body?


10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> A sniper loaded with a shotgun shell
> To blow his head to peices
> 
> Anybody wants to cook his body?
> ...

Click to collapse



Sakai probably. Do you think that the bride will go down too?



[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Sakai probably. Do you think that the bride will go down too?
> 
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Yeah my shells are unstoppable

Why is the choir wearing stupid clothes?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yeah my shells are unstoppable
> 
> Why is the choir wearing stupid clothes?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Because I said so 

Why did I listen to Max and upload pics of my phone?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Because I said so
> 
> Why did I listen to Max and upload pics of my phone?

Click to collapse



Because he hypnotized you 

Any questions?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because he hypnotized you
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Yes 
((2x-3y÷7z)*4x)-9z÷3y= ????


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Yes
> ((2x-3y÷7z)*4x)-9z÷3y= ????

Click to collapse



No answer 

Do you like calculus?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No answer
> 
> Do you like calculus?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



No 
Why didn't you answer?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> No
> Why didn't you answer?

Click to collapse



he's not smart enough  Are you?


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> he's not smart enough  Are you?

Click to collapse



I would solve it if I had time 
How bad is my phone?  (look at previous page)


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> I would solve it if I had time
> How bad is my phone?  (look at previous page)

Click to collapse



Ouch  Damaged 


When will you uptgrade?


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Ouch  Damaged
> 
> 
> When will you uptgrade?

Click to collapse



When EVO 3D (GSM) or SGS2 comes here 

Why do I have to wait?


----------



## Garhu (Apr 29, 2011)

Life is all about waiting! 

The question is do you need it or not?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

Garhu said:


> Life is all about waiting!
> 
> The question is do you need it or not?

Click to collapse



Yes, we all do

Why are you trying to be a wiseass?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Garhu (Apr 29, 2011)

That's just natural and because my boss is a wiseass  

What is so interesting about this thread?


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

Garhu said:


> That's just natural and because my boss is a wiseass
> 
> What is so interesting about this thread?

Click to collapse



liek everything, ya know...
y do i tyep liek this?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> liek everything, ya know...
> y do i tyep liek this?

Click to collapse



Because having no hw keyboard sucks hard 

Are you jelly of my full qwerty?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because having no hw keyboard sucks hard
> 
> Are you jelly of my full qwerty?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



Why would I? I have a hw keyboard too 
Why will I buy a phone without a hw keyboard?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Why would I? I have a hw keyboard too
> Why will I buy a phone without a hw keyboard?

Click to collapse



Because they don't manufacture phones with them any more

Why is that?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Garhu (Apr 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> liek everything, ya know...
> y do i tyep liek this?

Click to collapse



It's ok just a bit different to read. 

What would you do with a broken Nexus S? 

S suxen nekorb a htiw od uoy dluow tahw?


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because they don't manufacture phones with them any more
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



You're lying 
Ever heard of G2/Desire Z, Droid 1/2, HTC Arrive/7 Pro,... ?

*Sorry Garhu, had to ignore you.


----------



## zeros1x (Apr 29, 2011)

Rude! 

A broken Nexus S, i would take a screwdriver to it to see what i could salvage.

How fast can pigs fly?

Sent from my ZX81 using a 24v Battery.


----------



## husam666 (Apr 29, 2011)

zeros1x said:


> Rude!
> 
> A broken Nexus S, i would take a screwdriver to it to see what i could salvage.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As fast as snails

Why do you care?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

husam666 said:


> As fast as snails
> 
> Why do you care?
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



I don't.
Do you love me?  

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes  But not in that kind of way 
Am I right?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Yes  But not in that kind of way
> Am I right?

Click to collapse



You are exactly right!  
Whatcha doin this weekend?

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## DJSpyral (Apr 29, 2011)

Thought maybe I would sit outside an Apple store and trip people as they walk out with their iPhones... ;D

What's the meaning of life?

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

DJSpyral said:


> Thought maybe I would sit outside an Apple store and trip people as they walk out with their iPhones... ;D
> 
> What's the meaning of life?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



42
Don't you know that?

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## idavid_ (Apr 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> 42
> Don't you know that?
> 
> Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
> My Nexus S is annoying me.

Click to collapse



Obviously not 
Why can't I use data connection when CM7 is running?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Obviously not
> Why can't I use data connection when CM7 is running?

Click to collapse



I have no clue. 
Did you check your APN settings?
(my phone changes mine on it's own sometimes)

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## DJSpyral (Apr 29, 2011)

My APN settings are fine.

What about yours?

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

DJSpyral said:


> My APN settings are fine.
> 
> What about yours?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Mine is magnificent haha

What phone would you love to have? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## DJSpyral (Apr 29, 2011)

I want the HTC Sensation when it comes out.

Where do babies come from?

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

DJSpyral said:


> I want the HTC Sensation when it comes out.
> 
> Where do babies come from?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



A stork comes and leaves them on your parents' pillow
Was that a good answer?

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## DJSpyral (Apr 29, 2011)

Best I've ever seen. Better than the alternative.

How many licks does it take to get to the tootsie roll center of a tootsie pop?

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

DJSpyral said:


> Best I've ever seen. Better than the alternative.
> 
> How many licks does it take to get to the tootsie roll center of a tootsie pop?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



X amounts 

Did you know I posted that exact same thing earlier on in this thread? Haha

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> X amounts
> 
> Did you know I posted that exact same thing earlier on in this thread? Haha
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



No. I did not.
Did you know I dissed you in the Second Dissing thread Twitch?

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## DJSpyral (Apr 29, 2011)

I did see that you dissed twitch.

What's the square root of 69?

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

DJSpyral said:


> I did see that you dissed twitch.
> 
> What's the square root of 69?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



No. No. I will not answer math. Nooooo!
Did you look in the second one you put up?

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. No. I will not answer math. Nooooo!
> Did you look in the second one you put up?
> 
> Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
> My Nexus S is annoying me.

Click to collapse



Second what? (q&a)

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## DJSpyral (Apr 29, 2011)

I have no idea...

How do I install Radio RIL files when they aren't in a flashable zip?

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

DJSpyral said:


> I have no idea...
> 
> How do I install Radio RIL files when they aren't in a flashable zip?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



You fastboot and have it flash the .img file like that. 

What is the radio for? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## DJSpyral (Apr 29, 2011)

HTC Vision, latest radio. What if all I have are the .so lib files... no zip or img... ?

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Apr 29, 2011)

DJSpyral said:


> HTC Vision, latest radio. What if all I have are the .so lib files... no zip or img... ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I'm not sure. 

Why is it even like that?  That's so odd.


-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 29, 2011)

DJSpyral said:


> HTC Vision, latest radio. What if all I have are the .so lib files... no zip or img... ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Follow what twitch does. Start running screaming "HTC sucks, why the *** isnt everything as simple Apple does it?"

Have you ever owned an iPhone?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm not sure.
> 
> Why is it even like that?  That's so odd.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are odd. (second thread btw)
What are/did you have (ing) for dinner?

Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## dexter93 (Apr 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You are odd. (second thread btw)
> What are/did you have (ing) for dinner?
> 
> Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
> My Nexus S is annoying me.

Click to collapse



Probably peepsqueak, because you ignored me . Why sparky was in the dog house?


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 29, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Probably peepsqueak, because you ignored me . Why sparky was in the dog house?
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Cuz He's a bad, bad Sparky!
 (And likes to cause trouble) 
Didn't you know that that's my job?
(causing trouble)
Edit:, I'm sorry I didn't mean, to ignore you 
Sparky WAS in the doghouse. Now, He's allowed on the deck at least.
My Nexus S is annoying me.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Apr 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cuz He's a bad, bad Sparky!
> (And likes to cause trouble)
> Didn't you know that that's my job?
> (causing trouble)
> ...

Click to collapse



I did not, What did the Bad Sparky do?


----------



## zeros1x (Apr 30, 2011)

Apparently he used a knife in his toaster while it was switched on. The funeral is next week.

Are you going?

Sent from my ZX81 using a 24v Battery.


----------



## dexter93 (May 1, 2011)

I would love to, but from here to jersey is a 20 hour flight(sorry babydoll ).... plus that its way too expensive... Bd don't worry, ill send some flowers. 

Vote: HTC pyramid, HTC kaiser ,HTC desire, or Samsung galaxy s ?


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## DenzoNL (May 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I would love to, but from here to jersey is a 20 hour flight(sorry babydoll ).... plus that its way too expensive... Bd don't worry, ill send some flowers.
> 
> Vote: HTC pyramid, HTC kaiser ,HTC desire, or Samsung galaxy s ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pyramid since it's a better version of my Desire HD 

Heavy metal or Jazz?


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

DenzoNL said:


> Pyramid since it's a better version of my Desire HD
> 
> Heavy metal or Jazz?

Click to collapse



Both! 

Adolf Hitler or Darth Vader? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

DenzoNL said:


> Pyramid since it's a better version of my Desire HD
> 
> Heavy metal or Jazz?

Click to collapse



Jazz I guess  Rap or Rock?


----------



## twitch351 (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Jazz I guess  Rap or Rock?

Click to collapse



Rock! 

Answer my question? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Rock!
> 
> Answer my question?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Rap ftw  Sure  Oh i see it.. Vader xD


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Rock!
> 
> Answer my question?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Neither! I vote Steve Jobs! 
Why not?

Sparky is as Sparky does
I fixed my NS!


----------



## dexter93 (May 1, 2011)

Someone ,a question?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Neither! I vote Steve Jobs!
> Why not?
> 
> Sparky is as Sparky does
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Why not what?


----------



## Babydollll (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Why not what?

Click to collapse



That's for you to answer. It was purposely open ended.
Spring, summer, fall or winter?

Sparky is as Sparky does
I fixed my NS!


----------



## dexter93 (May 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That's for you to answer. It was purposely open ended.
> Spring, summer, fall or winter?
> 
> Sparky is as Sparky does
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



All of them but mostly summer 

Would you like a ROM to troll for you in the xda?


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

Yes  Would you?


----------



## dexter93 (May 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes  Would you?

Click to collapse



Maybe. But I don't have a desire z... 
How comes Dan is developing?
I thought he was just a troll

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

I don't know , Who didn't


----------



## dexter93 (May 1, 2011)

Pretty much everyone. Are you going to put something on? At least an avatar, you are way too plain for a mafioso...

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Pretty much everyone. Are you going to put something on? At least an avatar, you are way too plain for a mafioso...
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Apologies I will soon Pazzas my profile hhaha  That good enough?


----------



## dexter93 (May 2, 2011)

Nah.. convince Dan to put the mafia logo on the op of the ROM thread. Will you make it?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nah.. convince Dan to put the mafia logo on the op of the ROM thread. Will you make it?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse




Probably not, Maxey makes promises he don't keep! 

Why does he hate us? Haha
-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Probably not, Maxey makes promises he don't keep!
> 
> Why does he hate us? Haha
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



because he has a big head


how big is my brain?


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because he has a big head
> 
> 
> how big is my brain?

Click to collapse



Ummm. Slightly smaller than your hat size?!?!
Are you afraid of the dark?

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummm. Slightly smaller than your hat size?!?!
> Are you afraid of the dark?
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



only when you're there  


are you?


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> only when you're there
> 
> 
> are you?

Click to collapse



YES! 
What goes bump in the night?

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> YES!
> What goes bump in the night?
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Q&A) threads?!?


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Q&A) threads?!?

Click to collapse



...and Sparky falling down the stairs!
What is your favorite tv show?

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> ...and Sparky falling down the stairs!
> What is your favorite tv show?
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Top Gear 

what's yours?


----------



## dexter93 (May 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Top Gear
> 
> what's yours?

Click to collapse



Brainiac.... Seen the troll rom?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Brainiac.... Seen the troll rom?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Yes, I haz. 
Are you gonna try it?

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## dexter93 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes, I haz.
> Are you gonna try it?
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Nope. I don't have a g2. If they make a version for my device ,maybe. Would you?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nope. I don't have a g2. If they make a version for my device ,maybe. Would you?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



no, it's a troll and gonna brick the phone 

aint I a genius?


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nope. I don't have a g2. If they make a version for my device ,maybe. Would you?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Sure. I'm the adventurous type!
What's your favorite ROM?

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## dexter93 (May 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sure. I'm the adventurous type!
> What's your favorite ROM?
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse




My Sig says it all.
Should I change hboot?


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## idavid_ (May 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> My Sig says it all.
> Should I change hboot?
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



What is hboot? (Q&A)


----------



## dexter93 (May 2, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> What is hboot? (Q&A)

Click to collapse



Something like the BIOS of your pc.. Are you really an iboy?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## twitch351 (May 2, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Something like the BIOS of your pc.. Are you really an iboy?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



No he just never had an android device, just WM.

Why my legs hurt? 

-10 post limit for off-topic!-


----------



## Babydollll (May 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No he just never had an android device, just WM.
> 
> Why my legs hurt?
> 
> -10 post limit for off-topic!-

Click to collapse



Cuz you jumped to high.
What should I get Sparky fer his b day? 

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cuz you jumped to high.
> What should I get Sparky fer his b day?
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



scrambled eggs 

is caffeine whats keeping me awake till now?


----------



## dexter93 (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> scrambled eggs
> 
> is caffeine whats keeping me awake till now?

Click to collapse



Probably... Paid a visit on Starbucks again?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Probably... Paid a visit on Starbucks again?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



no just the coffee shop next door, I ordered some normal coffee 


I'm stupid sometimes, aint I?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no just the coffee shop next door, I ordered some normal coffee
> 
> 
> I'm stupid sometimes, aint I?

Click to collapse



Yes you are. What time is it there?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yes you are. What time is it there?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



3:50 

what's yours?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 3, 2011)

8:51 and have to get up for work in seven hours. Why would a random patch of hair disapear of my arm?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> 8:51 and have to get up for work in seven hours. Why would a random patch of hair disapear of my arm?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Q&A) wifey's revenge?


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Q&A) wifey's revenge?

Click to collapse



Probably because she found lipstick. Or a bra.

Q) Did the dyslexic man walk into a bra, or a bar?


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Probably because she found lipstick. Or a bra.
> 
> Q) Did the dyslexic man walk into a bra, or a bar?

Click to collapse



IDK, but to a normal man first the bar then the bra 

any diarrheals lately?


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> IDK, but to a normal man first the bar then the bra
> 
> any diarrheals lately?

Click to collapse



Constipated a little. 

Anyone wanna see Alan's girlfriend?


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Constipated a little.
> 
> Anyone wanna see Alan's girlfriend?

Click to collapse



I don't think so, I saw her on FB 

do you use fb?


----------



## sakai4eva (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I don't think so, I saw her on FB
> 
> do you use fb?

Click to collapse



I had to use it. Too many friends on FB. 

Anyone else is on FB.


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I had to use it. Too many friends on FB.
> 
> Anyone else is on FB.

Click to collapse



I have someone called Giovanne but forgot who he is 


add me? 
(you can spam my photos with stupid comments lol )


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I have someone called Giovanne but forgot who he is
> 
> 
> add me?
> (you can spam my photos with stupid comments lol )

Click to collapse



I have  Wanna add me anyone?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I have  Wanna add me anyone?

Click to collapse



Sure, why not. Who else thinks fb is overrated?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Sure, why not. Who else thinks fb is overrated?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I do 
just  like iSh*t

how come?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I do
> just  like iSh*t
> 
> how come?

Click to collapse



Not sure, I have a banana, Draw twitches Avatar?


----------



## Babydollll (May 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Not sure, I have a banana, Draw twitches Avatar?

Click to collapse



Flying spaghetti monster should be your, avatar Edit: yes, draw Twitches avatar...
Why do they have to scan my brain twice?

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Flying spaghetti monster should be your, avatar Edit: yes, draw Twitches avatar...
> Why do they have to scan my brain twice?
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse




Haha, I'll Google that later  Haha Should I post pics? Haha  Also... Wait!? How come?! Are you alright?  
Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (May 3, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha, I'll Google that later  Haha Should I post pics? Haha  Also... Wait!? How come?! Are you alright?
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I dunno... I gotz more "inconclusive" results...long story I'll post in da mafia thread.
What's ur favorite kind of car?

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I dunno... I gotz more "inconclusive" results...long story I'll post in da mafia thread.
> What's ur favorite kind of car?
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



A jeep, I own the road
(I wish I had one, and a license )

why does time flies by when you're having fun?


----------



## Babydollll (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> A jeep, I own the road
> (I wish I had one, and a license )
> 
> why does time flies by when you're having fun?

Click to collapse



Cuz fun is fun and time likes to have fun.   
How come CAT scans take soo long?

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cuz fun is fun and time likes to have fun.
> How come CAT scans take soo long?
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



because cats are hard to tame

does CAT scan = CT scan?


----------



## Babydollll (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because cats are hard to tame
> 
> does CAT scan = CT scan?

Click to collapse



I dunno they stuck my head in a tube and it showed a bunch of colors
What kind of test did I have then?

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## husam666 (May 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I dunno they stuck my head in a tube and it showed a bunch of colors
> What kind of test did I have then?
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



I guess it's the same 
people here say CT instead of CAT for some reason

are we there yet?
are we there yet?
are we there yet?
are we there yet?


----------



## Babydollll (May 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I guess it's the same
> people here say CT instead of CAT for some reason
> 
> are we there yet?
> ...

Click to collapse



No. Don't make me pull the car over! 
 Is it time for bed yet? *yawns*

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

I'm just starting work 

So many questions, so little time. Should I, or shouldn't I?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'm just starting work
> 
> So many questions, so little time. Should I, or shouldn't I?

Click to collapse



You should! Why does slightly burnt meat taste so damn fine?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> You should! Why does slightly burnt meat taste so damn fine?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Malliard reaction. <-(right click, google it)

You dig?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Malliard reaction. <-(right click, google it)
> 
> You dig?

Click to collapse



Ahh, I see. Yeah, I dig. I was just happy to have the barbeque working again  did you google burnt meat, or did you already know that? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Ahh, I see. Yeah, I dig. I was just happy to have the barbeque working again  did you google burnt meat, or did you already know that?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I already knew that. Found out about it when researching toasts. Wrote a joke article on uncyclopedia, but that was a mess. Premise was since malliard reactions make food better, and the best thing ever was sliced bread, toast should be the besterest thing ever. 

Ever heard of uncyclopedia?


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I already knew that. Found out about it when researching toasts. Wrote a joke article on uncyclopedia, but that was a mess. Premise was since malliard reactions make food better, and the best thing ever was sliced bread, toast should be the besterest thing ever.
> 
> Ever heard of uncyclopedia?

Click to collapse



No.   I guess I'm not as cool of a "cool geek girl" as I thought.
Will my brain explode?

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 4, 2011)

No, it will not. Think positive  should I wait for my ex?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> No, it will not. Think positive  should I wait for my ex?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yes. 
Should I eat my dinner now or wait for Sparky to get home (around 1am)

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes.
> Should I eat my dinner now or wait for Sparky to get home (around 1am)
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Hmm, sure answer  thanks. Enjoy your dinner. Nd do you believe in a God? I lost faith a long time ago... but sometimes things seem odd

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hmm, sure answer  thanks. Enjoy your dinner. Nd do you believe in a God? I lost faith a long time ago... but sometimes things seem odd
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



I don't know what to call it/them/her/him but Yes, definitely. There is too much of les mysteres (supposed to be accents there) that I have seen/felt/heard to think there HAS to be... Just my humble opinion....
Do you trust your doctor(s)?

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 4, 2011)

Of course I do. She has been my doctor all my life, even tho I don't need to see her to often. Do you?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I don't know what to call it/them/her/him but Yes, definitely. There is too much of les mysteres (supposed to be accents there) that I have seen/felt/heard to think there HAS to be... Just my humble opinion....
> Do you trust your doctor(s)?
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



I have to; my sister is studying to become one, and hence I have to support her.

Do you believe in God?


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Of course I do. She has been my doctor all my life, even tho I don't need to see her to often. Do you?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Yes. I've had my primary physician for quite  awhile... However, I'm not so sure about the pain management MD I'm seeing 
Do you think they will land on Mars in our lifetime?

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. I've had my primary physician for quite  awhile... However, I'm not so sure about the pain management MD I'm seeing
> Do you think they will land on Mars in our lifetime?
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Not sure. I'd gather they'd have a moonbase first for logistics.

Anyone excited about that?


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Not sure. I'd gather they'd have a moonbase first for logistics.
> 
> Anyone excited about that?

Click to collapse



Me! Me! Me! I like all that stuff!
Would you go if they said it was safe? (to Mars or : insert planet here:  )

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Me! Me! Me! I like all that stuff!
> Would you go if they said it was safe? (to Mars or : insert planet here:  )
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



I'd go even if they say it isn't safe. Just for kicks.

Would you go? To another planet?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I'd go even if they say it isn't safe. Just for kicks.
> 
> Would you go? To another planet?

Click to collapse



**** yeah. To have that opertunity(yeah ik, it's spelled wrong, I forgot how to spell it) would be phenomenal. What planet would you want to visit the most?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> **** yeah. To have that opertunity(yeah ik, it's spelled wrong, I forgot how to spell it) would be phenomenal. What planet would you want to visit the most?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Just for kicks: Uranus. I'd like to be the first there, coz that'll be an awesome pickup line: "Hey baby, I'm the first man on Uranus, and now I'd like to explore the rest of your body"

Anyone else watching How I Met Your Mother?


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Just for kicks: Uranus. I'd like to be the first there, coz that'll be an awesome pickup line: "Hey baby, I'm the first man on Uranus, and now I'd like to explore the rest of your body"
> 
> Anyone else watching How I Met Your Mother?

Click to collapse



No. I'm watching King of the Hill on Adult Swim. 
What is the one thing you can't live without?

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. I'm watching King of the Hill on Adult Swim.
> What is the one thing you can't live without?
> 
> Sparky says Hi!
> I fixed my NS!

Click to collapse



Umm, on xda, isn't it obvious? Lol. Is king of the hill your fav animated show?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Babydollll (May 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Umm, on xda, isn't it obvious? Lol. Is king of the hill your fav animated show?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



One of.... (I have a loooooooong list)
1) most of Adult Swim
2) really old MGM cartoons
3) really old Warner Bros 
4) lots of Anime (see Adult Swim)
And your favorites?

Sparky says Hi!   
I fixed my NS!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> One of.... (I have a loooooooong list)
> 1) most of Adult Swim
> 2) really old MGM cartoons
> 3) really old Warner Bros
> ...

Click to collapse



My favorite will always be the Simpson's. It always makes me in a good mood, and also it started the same year I was born  then futurama, then family Guy. Don't have a whole lot of spare time for TV anymore tho  do you? 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## Davixxa (May 4, 2011)

Yes i do. But never really wattch tv because of that i spend alotta time on the pc playing wow

What is your favorite game?

Sent from my U20i using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

ServerBoost100 said:


> Yes i do. But never really wattch tv because of that i spend alotta time on the pc playing wow
> 
> What is your favorite game?
> 
> Sent from my U20i using XDA App

Click to collapse



Minesweeper. Trust me. I play that a lot more than all the other games combined. 

What's yours?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 4, 2011)

No idea.. Crysis 2? 

Um.... Why am I on xda at 7am?


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> No idea.. Crysis 2?
> 
> Um.... Why am I on xda at 7am?

Click to collapse



Because this is the best place to be.

Amirite?


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Because this is the best place to be.
> 
> Amirite?

Click to collapse



Of course. Who's gonna troll maxs ROM thread?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Of course. Who's gonna troll maxs ROM thread?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Where's the thread?


----------



## dexter93 (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Where's the thread?

Click to collapse



Here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1059424

Will Dan lose his troll king title.?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1059424
> 
> Will Dan lose his troll king title.?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Yes... I'm taking it from him.


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yes... I'm taking it from him.

Click to collapse



First troll
No questions posted 

is it that hard to remember to ask something?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 4, 2011)

Actually, yeah it is.lol. what am I supposed to do now again?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Actually, yeah it is.lol. what am I supposed to do now again?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



IDK man.... wat you wanna do...

Wakekikoukukakaii?


----------



## idavid_ (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> IDK man.... wat you wanna do...
> 
> Wakekikoukukakaii?

Click to collapse



Wakekikoukukakaii.
WTF??


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Wakekikoukukakaii.
> WTF??

Click to collapse



Not WTF, but Wakekikoukukakaii. Wakekikoukukakaii, Wakekikoukukakaii, Wakekikoukukakaii, Wakekikoukukakaii, how many times I have to tell you, it's Wakekikoukukakaii, not WTF?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Not WTF, but Wakekikoukukakaii. Wakekikoukukakaii, Wakekikoukukakaii, Wakekikoukukakaii, Wakekikoukukakaii, how many times I have to tell you, it's Wakekikoukukakaii, not WTF?

Click to collapse



Enough more to be considered spam. WTF?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## sakai4eva (May 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Enough more to be considered spam. WTF?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



Wakekikoukukakaii.

Get it?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 4, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Wakekikoukukakaii.
> 
> Get it?

Click to collapse



Ahaha, just googled it. The only page it found was this thread. Nd yeaahh, got it......          Any tips for finding a good napping spot at work?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

no

why do you like sleeping at work?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no
> 
> why do you like sleeping at work?

Click to collapse



Not usually, but I only got 4 hrs of sleep last night. Nd forgot to plug in my phone to, so now it's at 15%. Yaayy. Not. 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Not usually, but I only got 4 hrs of sleep last night. Nd forgot to plug in my phone to, so now it's at 15%. Yaayy. Not.
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



unlucky you

do you think this should be xdas' anthem?


----------



## serphentos (May 4, 2011)

too much bass, lyrics seems awfull 

What about the roswell theme ?


----------



## husam666 (May 4, 2011)

serphentos said:


> too much bass, lyrics seems awfull
> 
> What about the roswell theme ?

Click to collapse



Q&A)roswell the tv show?
dido - here with me


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Q&A)roswell the tv show?
> dido - here with me

Click to collapse



I guess not

What rank is this <<<))

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## dexter93 (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I guess not
> 
> What rank is this <<<))
> 
> 10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda

Click to collapse



No idea. Too many penis ^ (symbol)
Found it on your jacket?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> No idea. Too many penis ^ (symbol)
> Found it on your jacket?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Yeah, I acually bought 3, 2 for me 1 for my friend  (differnet ones)

Cool huh? 

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## ScumpinatoS (May 6, 2011)

Yes, it is cool


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

ScumpinatoS said:


> Yes, it is cool

Click to collapse



Thanks 

Forgot to ask a question?

10 post limit for the off-topic or close xda


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

Yes he did, Did i?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes he did, Did i?

Click to collapse



No you didn't. Good for you  why can't Canada just get warm? :/ it's may and only 10 today

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> No you didn't. Good for you  why can't Canada just get warm? :/ it's may and only 10 today
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



haha damn thats coldit was 25c even in england  It's because you are the home country of..... Justin Bieber  And you are being punished for it  HahaIs that about right?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> haha damn thats coldit was 25c even in england  It's because you are the home country of..... Justin Bieber  And you are being punished for it  HahaIs that about right?

Click to collapse



Fffuuuuuuuuuu man. We disown bieber. Nd that's pretty decent weather for England eh?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Fffuuuuuuuuuu man. We disown bieber. Nd that's pretty decent weather for England eh?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



hahahahaha  Also yeah it's well good!  Also... Is rebeca black american?


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> hahahahaha  Also yeah it's well good!  Also... Is rebeca black american?

Click to collapse



No she's an a$$

Is she real black?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No she's an a$$
> 
> Is she real black?

Click to collapse



XD No, I dont think so anyway.. Is she?


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD No, I dont think so anyway.. Is she?

Click to collapse



NO! 

Are you both stupid? 

And yes, she's American 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> NO!
> 
> Are you both stupid?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes 

are you?


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes
> 
> are you?

Click to collapse



In a sense 

Why do I have to vacuum? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> NO!
> 
> Are you both stupid?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No  Too smart for the people in earth is correct. Also... it seems UK doesn't have any hated singer like those 2, Can you think of one?


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> No  Too smart for the people in earth is correct. Also... it seems UK doesn't have any hated singer like those 2, Can you think of one?

Click to collapse



James Blunt! 

Agreed? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> James Blunt!
> 
> Agreed?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



Noo.. He used to be.. But he's not really like 'big' now afaik  Do I know correctly?


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Noo.. He used to be.. But he's not really like 'big' now afaik  Do I know correctly?

Click to collapse



Yeah but he's still annoying.  

I hate the song, "Your beautiful" do you? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah but he's still annoying.
> 
> I hate the song, "Your beautiful" do you?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



You are beautiful... No matter what they say!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *Singing Smiley* *No homo*

Haha that one?


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Yeah but he's still annoying.
> 
> I hate the song, "Your beautiful" do you?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



used to like it but not anymore 

Miley?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

husam666 said:


> used to like it but not anymore
> 
> Miley?

Click to collapse



Is she even English?


----------



## twitch351 (May 6, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> You are beautiful... No matter what they say!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *Singing Smiley* *No homo*
> 
> Haha that one?

Click to collapse



No. 

This one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oofSnsGkops 

The first one was Christina Aguilera, I think. Am I right? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## husam666 (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No.
> 
> This one:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



don't know, don't care 

why all the stupid celebs are american?
and great ones are english?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 6, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No.
> 
> This one:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No idea  Also I knew that.. Wrong song though I was thinking 

Also http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHHl60l5nko&feature=related This one is better?


----------



## htc fan89 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> don't know, don't care
> 
> why all the stupid celebs are american?
> and great ones are english?

Click to collapse



It's because american culture is going down the toilet, and don't know what you mean by great ones are English...


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

htc fan89 said:


> It's because american culture is going down the toilet, and don't know what you mean by great ones are English...

Click to collapse



Where's your question?


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## idavid_ (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Where's your question?
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



It doesn't exist.

Where is your answer?


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> It doesn't exist.
> 
> Where is your answer?

Click to collapse



what answer?


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

The answer that was given.

Cant u read?


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> The answer that was given.
> 
> Cant u read?

Click to collapse



yes I can

What's in it for you?


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes I can
> 
> What's in it for you?

Click to collapse



I think so. Are you alive? 

Sent from my Full Android on Kaiser using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I think so. Are you alive?
> 
> Sent from my Full Android on Kaiser using XDA App

Click to collapse



not sure let me check.

am I?


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

Sure looks like it.

Webos or android?


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Sure looks like it.
> 
> Webos or android?

Click to collapse



winmo 6.1 all the wayz

why did they pull the plug?


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

Because it was becoming outdated like palm for too long and they needed a fresh start with wp7 to be back in the mobile industry.

What was photon?


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Because i have win mo 6.5 and android froyo on my kaiser...

Where did the pedobear go?

Sent from my Full Android on Kaiser using XDA App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

He's hibernating w/som kids.

Did anyone ever fixed that video driver on the kaiser??


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> He's hibernating w/som kids.
> 
> Did anyone ever fixed that video driver on the kaiser??

Click to collapse



Ask someone else I.don't own a winmo device....
Where did pedobear go?

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ask someone else I.don't own a winmo device....
> Where did pedobear go?
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



Check under sparky's pillow 
Is this over?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

No

 what should i drink this morning for pre drinking for big concert?


Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> No
> 
> what should i drink this morning for pre drinking for big concert?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A banana smoothie with a soy protein shot 
Should I take my "floaty medicine"?
(my head hurts but I don't like being all "floaty")
Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> A banana smoothie with a soy protein shot
> Should I take my "floaty medicine"?
> (my head hurts but I don't like being all "floaty")
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



You should. Mafia people, you like my new signature?


Sent from my TrolloGen Modded htc kaiser


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

No i dont 

Should i shower or stink all day?


----------



## {Diemex} (May 7, 2011)

Take a bath, a long one.

When will the earth implode?

SGT OVC 1.6.4


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

December 21, 2012 , duh didnt you see the movie..

Also i took a shower and dont stink and i dont take baths as they take too long,

Now what should i eat for breakfast before start pre-drinking?


----------



## {Diemex} (May 7, 2011)

I have seen the movie. Its not good.

Eat a steak madagaskar. 
Why is it that people keep starring at me, when i walk through town buttnaked?

SGT OVC 1.6.4


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

Maybe U they are shocked at certain aspects of your body.

Why am i still on this forum and thread when i should be eating?


----------



## {Diemex} (May 7, 2011)

I dont know. Ur bored.

What time you got?

SGT OVC 1.6.4


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

11:19 AM

Time for not being bored and going to eat and drink then concert 

Will i be drunk when i come back to this thread?


----------



## idavid_ (May 7, 2011)

Yes 
What will you drink?


----------



## {Diemex} (May 7, 2011)

Bearshandy.

Why the hell is my pc smoking pot?

SGT OVC 1.6.4


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 7, 2011)

{Diemex} said:


> Bearshandy.
> 
> Why the hell is my pc smoking pot?
> 
> SGT OVC 1.6.4

Click to collapse



because you took the fan and heatsink off, Then Placed some over the CPU, And it's now burning?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 7, 2011)

Yes it is..

Why isn't I havent start drinking yet?

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes it is..
> 
> Why isn't I havent start drinking yet?
> 
> Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant

Click to collapse



Because you have a bonsai plant. Is is 23.00there?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## {Diemex} (May 7, 2011)

No
¿￦@T ¡$ G0¡n 0N? 

>I crap by myself. I dont need icrap....yet! - Galaxy Tab<


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Nothing... Why are you typing so freakin n00bish?
4r3 u 3133t?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## SuperDeform (May 7, 2011)

Nothin much.

Wats else is new?


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

nothing

do you have anthing?


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nothing
> 
> do you have anthing?

Click to collapse



No. I do not.
Are you  SURE that my brain isn't going to explode? (leaving Sparky with an awful mess to clean)

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. I do not.
> Are you  SURE that my brain isn't going to explode? (leaving Sparky with an awful mess to clean)
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



positive

what makes you say that?


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> positive
> 
> what makes you say that?

Click to collapse



Migraines probably? How are things down there after osama's death?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Migraines probably? How are things down there after osama's death?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



same as before
osama has nothing to do with jordan, it's an independent kingdom

do you believe that there was ever osama?


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> same as before
> osama has nothing to do with jordan, it's an independent kingdom
> 
> do you believe that there was ever osama?

Click to collapse



I personally believe that there was... And still is O-o ...

What's your opinion about politics?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I personally believe that there was... And still is O-o ...
> 
> What's your opinion about politics?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



BS 

how do I disable touchpad in ubuntu? (I'm using a USB mouse)


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I personally believe that there was... And still is O-o ...
> 
> What's your opinion about politics?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



My opinion on politics is:
1) not to be discussed on xda (against da rylez)
2) like everyone else I have one and it probably stinks 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> My opinion on politics is:
> 1) not to be discussed on xda (against da rylez)
> 2) like everyone else I have one and it probably stinks
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Babydoll, we totally agree 

But you forgot your question 


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Why didn't you answer mine?


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Why didn't you answer mine?

Click to collapse



I forgotz mai question due to "floaty medicine" syndrome...
What was ur question Husam?

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Why didn't you answer mine?

Click to collapse



Because I have no idea about ubuntu. Only a little and that is mainly from Linux mint have you tried it?


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Because I have no idea about ubuntu. Only a little and that is mainly from Linux mint have you tried it?
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



nope, but I tried a lotta distributions and I liked ubuntu the most

what makes it so good?


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nope, but I tried a lotta distributions and I liked ubuntu the most
> 
> what makes it so good?

Click to collapse



Awesome sauce?! (question and answer)

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nope, but I tried a lotta distributions and I liked ubuntu the most
> 
> what makes it so good?

Click to collapse



Advertisement? Most people that hqve only seen Windows pcs in their life think that Linux=ubuntu

Am I right ?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Advertisement? Most people that hqve only seen Windows pcs in their life think that Linux=ubuntu
> 
> Am I right ?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Yes you are, but I have like 10 CDs and DVDs of linux and I liked opensuse and ubuntu the most

ever tried to order free cds? (they arrive )


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yes you are, but I have like 10 CDs and DVDs of linux and I liked opensuse and ubuntu the most
> 
> ever tried to order free cds? (they arrive )

Click to collapse



No. What about the shipping? Do you pay anything?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> No. What about the shipping? Do you pay anything?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



nothing totally free, they even give you stickers sometimes

when would apple do the same? xD


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nothing totally free, they even give you stickers sometimes
> 
> when would apple do the same? xD

Click to collapse



No need for apple. Check hackintosh

Have you tried it?



[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> No need for apple. Check hackintosh
> 
> Have you tried it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah, didn't work 

does it need special hw to support it?


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, didn't work
> 
> does it need special hw to support it?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately yes  

Dell had once produced a netbook that was FULLY compatible(mini 9 I think)

But since then nothing.... But you can run it on a vm!!
Did you know that?


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Unfortunately yes
> 
> Dell had once produced a netbook that was FULLY compatible(mini 9 I think)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah, but didn't work too 

am I cursed ?


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Probably... I think I have somewhere instructions on how to make it work on virtualbox... But I have no pc....

Could you lend me yours? 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Probably... I think I have somewhere instructions on how to make it work on virtualbox... But I have no pc....
> 
> Could you lend me yours?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



sure, but you pay for shipping 
(it's ok)

why am I tired?


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Because I am too ... And its 1.30 am...
Anyone kind enough to donate the shipping from Jordan to Greece of husams pc? 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Because I am too ... And its 1.30 am...
> Anyone kind enough to donate the shipping from Jordan to Greece of husams pc?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



I'll ask pipsqueak if she will fly it over.... 
(She wants a new bell for payment)
Is that a good deal?  

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'll ask pipsqueak if she will fly it over....
> (She wants a new bell for payment)
> Is that a good deal?
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



fair enough 

is she fast?


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> fair enough
> 
> is she fast?

Click to collapse



Why? You want express mail? I thing that will cost something more... a ribbon for example 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Why? You want express mail? I thing that will cost something more... a ribbon for example
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



@husam this IS pipsqueak we are talking about... Don't ask that again or you will get bit... 
@dexter a parakeet bell is cheaper 
Should I watch some cartoons?
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> @husam this IS pipsqueak we are talking about... Don't ask that again or you will get bit...
> @dexter a parakeet bell is cheaper
> Should I watch some cartoons?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



no, TV rots your brains 

how are your headaches now?


----------



## Babydollll (May 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, TV rots your brains
> 
> how are your headaches now?

Click to collapse



I still have one although it's duller than it was and I am no longer vomiting or shaking  (yay!)
Do you think a person can get two types of headaches at the same time? (ex. A migraine AND a tension headache)

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dexter93 (May 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I still have one although it's duller than it was and I am no longer vomiting or shaking  (yay!)
> Do you think a person can get two types of headaches at the same time? (ex. A migraine AND a tension headache)
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



No. Have you achieved it?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> No. Have you achieved it?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Yes. I have 
Am I gonna end up a guinea pig for the science of headaches?

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. I have
> Am I gonna end up a guinea pig for the science of headaches?
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Nope. Husam will, for his banache. And it is your fault.

Banache. Did you get it?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nope. Husam will, for his banache. And it is your fault.
> 
> Banache. Did you get it?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Yes. A headache caused by me beating Him over the head with da "beatin' brick" then hitting him with my banhammer
Dexter you are next.... 
Was that it? Did I.get it right?

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nope. Husam will, for his banache. And it is your fault.
> 
> Banache. Did you get it?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



lol, I got it

BD, do  you want to come over to and relax?


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. A headache caused by me beating Him over the head with da "beatin' brick" then hitting him with my banhammer
> Dexter you are next....
> Was that it? Did I.get it right?
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse




Yes you did.. So I'm next...

How about twitch? Have you given him a bananache?(special,only for bananas )


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, I got it
> 
> BD, do  you want to come over to and relax?

Click to collapse



Sure.
Should I fly "pipsqueak air" ? 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

no, they don't have first class 

is comfortable?


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sure.
> Should I fly "pipsqueak air" ?
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Yes. Would you give me a lift  so that we can see husam all together?


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## brilldoctor (May 8, 2011)

See what? 

Ok heres myne.  How do i deal with my spam issue

Just noticed in my spam folder in gmail that i have 300 spam emails dating back 1 month send to Issac Kliene (not my name) but addressed to my email adress.  Some of these e-mails are from big companies such as love film (uk equivelent of netflix), mazda and the national trust.) and ones for loans and payment protection insurance and all the emails are sent from different agencies. 

Anyone know how they got my email adress and what can i do to stop it?

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## {Diemex} (May 8, 2011)

You could filter after words. All that are addressed to that other guy -> spam.
Emails with free/gratis in them -> spam.
And then work your way through.
At the end you can just add the few ones that are left behind to spam.

How can I get rid of the moth/fly that is trying to get to the screen of my SGT? Yuck that is aweful. I lie in bed and then that thing comes. Pfui.

>I crap by myself. I dont need icrap....yet! - Galaxy Tab<


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

Edited: the post that was contained herein was attributed to me erroneously. Not my quote and not my post.
Was it server error?


----------



## jnordb (May 8, 2011)

Evil Dead if it's on!!!


What should I eat for dinner?


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Edited: the post that was contained herein was attributed to me erroneously. Not my quote and not my post.
> Was it server error?

Click to collapse



No. It was your floaty medicine. 
Bd are you mutating? 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> No. It was your floaty medicine.
> Bd are you mutating?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



yeah, her DNA got mixed up with her birds she's becoming birdwoman

is that even possible?


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, her DNA got mixed up with her birds she's becoming birdwoman
> 
> is that even possible?

Click to collapse



We want it to be  someone has to carry that pc here and I heard that pipsqueak isn't available 

Am I crazy?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> We want it to be  someone has to carry that pc here and I heard that pipsqueak isn't available
> 
> Am I crazy?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



we all are 

hkafhkf sakfklu sakfm lsh  skahjf?


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> we all are
> 
> hkafhkf sakfklu sakfm lsh  skahjf?

Click to collapse



Ah hdagvvg hd hfg ugh... XD 

Dgrgckk bsgjvv ?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Ah hdagvvg hd hfg ugh... XD
> 
> Dgrgckk bsgjvv ?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Don't even think about it 


thajh sdlf  swgds nsdf?


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Don't even think about it
> 
> 
> thajh sdlf  swgds nsdf?

Click to collapse



No. Too risky ..
But hth hfbb haggard g arch????

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> No. Too risky ..
> But hth hfbb haggard g arch????
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Haggard? I love symphonic gothic metal

do you?


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Haggard? I love symphonic gothic metal
> 
> do you?

Click to collapse



Have never heard such music.
I am a sworn rock fan


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## {Diemex} (May 8, 2011)

Hcfy hfyc jlmsd ktsabl??

>I crap by myself. I dont need icrap....yet! - Galaxy Tab<


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

why do you always fail to follow thread rules?


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

{Diemex} said:


> Hcfy hfyc jlmsd ktsabl??
> 
> >I crap by myself. I dont need icrap....yet! - Galaxy Tab<

Click to collapse



You again? Banned!
Why do you hate @PP£€?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> why do you always fail to follow thread rules?

Click to collapse



I don't know . It must be a gift
That song was kinda funny, don't you think?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I don't know . It must be a gift
> That song was kinda funny, don't you think?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



lol, yeah 

did you like it?


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, yeah
> 
> did you like it?

Click to collapse



Well the truth is that I couldn't help laughing. Actually the music was quite good, but the singers were......
Is there anyone else who likes rock, but not metal out there?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Well the truth is that I couldn't help laughing. Actually the music was quite good, but the singers were......
> Is there anyone else who likes rock, but not metal out there?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Me, 
I don't like metal either (used to a few years back)

What's special about growling?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Me,
> I don't like metal either (used to a few years back)
> 
> What's special about growling?

Click to collapse



Raahhh, Grrrrrrrr, Huuurrr Duuuuurrrrr. Crush. The. Weak. Metal. Haters. Ummm, there is nothing special bout it, except it makes some people feel more manly.lol. any edm listeners?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Raahhh, Grrrrrrrr, Huuurrr Duuuuurrrrr. Crush. The. Weak. Metal. Haters. Ummm, there is nothing special bout it, except it makes some people feel more manly.lol. any edm listeners?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse




Not me at least. Wanna get banned?



[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Not me at least. Wanna get banned?
> 
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



No. It is YOU that will be banned (and "bricked"     )
Why does Sparky work so much?
(I'm not one of those nagging type chicks) (meaning, I don't think he works to get away from me nagging him) 

Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. It is YOU that will be banned (and "bricked"     )
> Why does Sparky work so much?
> (I'm not one of those nagging type chicks) (meaning, I don't think he works to get away from me nagging him)
> 
> Sent from my N1 cuz my NS wants to be difficult.(or I killed it's battery) Or telepathically cuz I can read your mind...

Click to collapse



To make you a happy wife maybe? 

How did pipsqueak invade xda?


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> To make you a happy wife maybe?
> 
> How did pipsqueak invade xda?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have no clue... The same way She does everything else, by force. 
Why Shouldn't Pipsqueak be on XDA? (She likes phones.) 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have no clue... The same way She does everything else, by force.
> Why Shouldn't Pipsqueak be on XDA? (She likes phones.)
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Haha!! Have you tried flashing a ROM on pipsqueak? 


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Haha!! Have you tried flashing a ROM on pipsqueak?
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



No!  
Do you want me to get bit and lose my finger? 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No!
> Do you want me to get bit and lose my finger?
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Well, if she is so evil, then she must be definitely running miui 


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Well, if she is so evil, then she must be definitely running miui
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



No. She prefers Cyan 7.  She also agrees we should "avoid wes garner at all costs"  
Why can't I keep a plant  alive? 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Well, if she is so evil, then she must be definitely running miui
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



can you imagine plugging her into USB? xD


----------



## Babydollll (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> can you imagine plugging her into USB? xD

Click to collapse



No. : eek:
Why did you skip me? 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 8, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. : eek:
> Why did you skip me?
> 
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



posted at the same time with you

don't you hate it when that happens?


----------



## dexter93 (May 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> posted at the same time with you
> 
> don't you hate it when that happens?

Click to collapse



I do  ... Check the new thread


[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I do  ... Check the new thread
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



How does inserting a coin into my phone get anything but a scratch?


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> How does inserting a coin into my phone get anything but a scratch?

Click to collapse



Do you have a desire?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Do you have a desire?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Yes, I do have a desire. I desire to get rich, get laid by a hot supermodel, and get famous, but not necessarily in that order. 

Why do you ask?


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yes, I do have a desire. I desire to get rich, get laid by a hot supermodel, and get famous, but not necessarily in that order.
> 
> Why do you ask?

Click to collapse



Because if you had htc desire(phone ,.duh )
I could tell you what to do 
Why would you want to be famous?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## cjward23 (May 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Because if you had htc desire(phone ,.duh )
> I could tell you what to do
> Why would you want to be famous?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Money.

Why is off topic so addictive?

[sig]stock gingerbread rocks[sig]


----------



## sakai4eva (May 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Because if you had htc desire(phone ,.duh )
> I could tell you what to do
> Why would you want to be famous?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Already am. For all the right/wrong reasons. 

Can you guess who I really am?


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Already am. For all the right/wrong reasons.
> 
> Can you guess who I really am?

Click to collapse



Well, I haz ur fb, so I guess I know 

What time is it there?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Well, I haz ur fb, so I guess I know
> 
> What time is it there?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



5:36pm

Heheheh...hehe... hehehe.... are you stalking me (yet)?


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 5:36pm
> 
> Heheheh...hehe... hehehe.... are you stalking me (yet)?

Click to collapse



Nope. Not yet at least now im stalking husam......
Want to chat in da mafia thread?



[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (May 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nope. Not yet at least now im stalking husam......
> Want to chat in da mafia thread?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, I'm getting off work at 6pm, and I'm having a mild-but-soon-to-be-severe case of flu. Need to get my meds.

Ever got down with the flu?


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No, I'm getting off work at 6pm, and I'm having a mild-but-soon-to-be-severe case of flu. Need to get my meds.
> 
> Ever got down with the flu?

Click to collapse



DUH! 

Why is dexter stalking me?


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> DUH!
> 
> Why is dexter stalking me?

Click to collapse



Because I can  anyone want to see husams private pics? 

(Have I told you that I am also a photographer?)

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## idavid_ (May 9, 2011)

Uhhhh no thanks 
What is the meaning of life?


----------



## Babydollll (May 9, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Uhhhh no thanks
> What is the meaning of life?

Click to collapse



42. That is the answer.
Why didn't the older thread about pets (in OT) come up when I did a search first? (before posting  my thread) 

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (May 9, 2011)

Its to diffrent to every one....why does my vibrant not boot and say cannot read data partition then telling me to format then when I try it says it can not mount data because a mmc13 D: :scary: well atleast I have this phone with me to 





idavid_ said:


> Uhhhh no thanks
> What is the meaning of life?

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## {Diemex} (May 9, 2011)

To hack everything, brick a few devices and enjoy free software.

Why is the bus as hot as a sauna?

"I crap by myself. I dont need icrap....yet!" 
transmitted from a Galaxy full of Tabs


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (May 9, 2011)

The same reason the tech at school can't figure out why the server keeps crashing every mourning...what should I spend my first paycheck on ($ 769)





{Diemex} said:


> To hack everything, brick a few devices and enjoy free software.
> 
> Why is the bus as hot as a sauna?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## {Diemex} (May 9, 2011)

A spaceshuttle or some icrap.

Dude thats quite a small paycheck, dont you think so. Or is it daily?

"I crap by myself. I dont need icrap....yet!" 
transmitted from a Galaxy full of Tabs


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (May 9, 2011)

Hmm nope every 2 weeks...just above min wage at 40 hours a week...me being 16 its not that bad what's your paycheck?





{Diemex} said:


> A spaceshuttle or some icrap.
> 
> Dude thats quite a small paycheck, dont you think so. Or is it daily?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (May 9, 2011)

{Diemex} said:


> A spaceshuttle or some icrap.
> 
> Dude thats quite a small paycheck, dont you think so. Or is it daily?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Indeed it is, I believe that's his first job though so it's understandable. 

What should I eat when I go home? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 9, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Indeed it is, I believe that's his first job though so it's understandable.
> 
> What should I eat when I go home?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



A banana. Or a giraffe. Or a toad on shrooms. What do you have to eat tho?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> A banana. Or a giraffe. Or a toad on shrooms. What do you have to eat tho?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



No!!!!!!!!!!!! DONT EAT THE GIRAFFE HIS NAME IS GEFFREY AND IS MY LOVING PET!!!  


I have apple sauce, turkey sandwich, yogurt, and a granola bar.

Now,

Which one of those should i eat?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> No!!!!!!!!!!!! DONT EAT THE GIRAFFE HIS NAME IS GEFFREY AND IS MY LOVING PET!!!
> 
> 
> I have apple sauce, turkey sandwich, yogurt, and a granola bar.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yogurt. Why not all of them


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yogurt. Why not all of them

Click to collapse



Because that is my lunch and I need to eat one of them for breakfast?

Can someone make me macoroni and cheese because maxes name makes ne want it now?

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Because that is my lunch and I need to eat one of them for breakfast?
> 
> Can someone make me macoroni and cheese because maxes name makes ne want it now?
> 
> Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant

Click to collapse



no, make some yourself

do you miss
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
???


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

No erick can fall in a firey spikey pit and burn and be stabbed?

Now should I flash the latest bonsai Rom now or later..

Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## Babydollll (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> No erick can fall in a firey spikey pit and burn and be stabbed?
> 
> Now should I flash the latest bonsai Rom now or later..
> 
> Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant

Click to collapse



Now! Do it now, that way... You can, flash a DIFFERENT ROM later. 
Why did the carafe on my coffee maker break? WHY??????   


There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

Because it will work if u leave however wont work when u are around, maybe use twitch to go investigate. 

Can someone help me get a new tapatalk signature to something clever.

This post is brought to u by (insert whatever u want here...)


----------



## Babydollll (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Because it will work if u leave however wont work when u are around, maybe use twitch to go investigate.
> 
> Can someone help me get a new tapatalk signature to something clever.
> 
> This post is brought to u by (insert whatever u want here...)

Click to collapse



(a runaway Giraffe!) There. Done. New sig. 
Can I have a cookie now?

There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

Maybe

What kinda cookie u looking for now? 

This post is brought to u by (insert whatever u want here...)


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Maybe
> 
> What kinda cookie u looking for now?
> 
> This post is brought to u by (insert whatever u want here...)

Click to collapse



I would like a chocolate chip 

do you have any?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

No and I wasn't asking u, but when I find some ill let u know.

What do think of my tapatalk sig? 

This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away  
(REWARD IF FOUND) He goes by the name Geffrey.


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> No and I wasn't asking u, but when I find some ill let u know.
> 
> What do think of my tapatalk sig?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol nice one 


why am I so lonely?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

Because its Monday,  ur not doing anything and ur having interactions with people that are typing and no face to face or hanging out with friends.

Did anyone fine cookies yet? Im hungry and want some! !

This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away  
(REWARD IF FOUND) He goes by the name Geffrey.


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Because its Monday,  ur not doing anything and ur having interactions with people that are typing and no face to face or hanging out with friends.
> 
> Did anyone fine cookies yet? Im hungry and want some! !
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



only biscuits here 

want some?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

No biscuits unless they are kfc biscuits.

Where is everyone this afternoon? Its too quiet in the off topic section


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> No biscuits unless they are kfc biscuits.
> 
> Where is everyone this afternoon? Its too quiet in the off topic section

Click to collapse



IDK

Should I go for a walk?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> IDK
> 
> Should I go for a walk?

Click to collapse



If ur back in a half hour. As im going on lunch 

Will someone who hasnt already signed up for dropbox please use my referral link in my sig? and u will get 250mb extra space and best of all its free!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> If ur back in a half hour. As im going on lunch
> 
> Will someone who hasnt already signed up for dropbox please use my referral link in my sig? and u will get 250mb extra space and best of all its free!!

Click to collapse



Sorry... I already use DropBox 
Where's MY COOKIE?????????????????


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

Im looking for them.

What kind did u want?

This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away  
(REWARD IF FOUND) He goes by the name Geffrey.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 9, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sorry... I already use DropBox
> Where's MY COOKIE?????????????????

Click to collapse









HERE! 





Is that enough?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> HERE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No!

I want a dropbox cookie 

Anyone have a dropbox outmeal chocoloate chip cookie?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> No!
> 
> I want a dropbox cookie
> 
> Anyone have a dropbox outmeal chocoloate chip cookie?

Click to collapse








Is this one better? Handmade by Moi


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

Looks like macoroni in my cookie

YIKES!!! 

to answer ur question that doeant look appealing

Where is my damns giraffe with the cookies???? 


This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away along with my cookies  
(COOKIE REWARD IF FOUND) He goes by the name Geffrey.


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Looks like macoroni in my cookie
> 
> YIKES!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your giraffe ate your cookies,  and they turned out to be special cookies and he wandered off in a daze. He will be back when he gets the munchies does anyone else think owning a zebra would be cool. Especially a unicorn zebra 

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

Well no not that cool since its just a striped horse with a horn 

Btw who wants the recycled cookies im going to make when I find my giraffe? Lmao 

This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away along with my cookies  
(COOKIE REWARD IF FOUND) He goes by the name Geffrey.


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Looks like macoroni in my cookie
> 
> YIKES!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But it was oatmeal and choch chip?    

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> But it was oatmeal and choch chip?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Im sorry on tapatalk its too small to see it clearly lol.

Does anyone see chocolate chips in that cookie? i dont


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Im sorry on tapatalk its too small to see it clearly lol.
> 
> Does anyone see chocolate chips in that cookie? i dont

Click to collapse



not me 

Is that Charlie? Hello, Charlie.


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

No thats not charlie, charlie is at his chocolate factory 

No where are those damn outmeal chocolate chip cookies i ordered an hour ago.  They better not still be in the oven as they will be burnt


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> No thats not charlie, charlie is at his chocolate factory
> 
> No where are those damn outmeal chocolate chip cookies i ordered an hour ago.  They better not still be in the oven as they will be burnt

Click to collapse



they forgot about you 

why do you want a cookie so bad?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> they forgot about you
> 
> why do you want a cookie so bad?

Click to collapse



i dont want the cookie,

BD And u Wanted one 

Should i just make cookies myself?


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i dont want the cookie,
> 
> BD And u Wanted one
> 
> Should i just make cookies myself?

Click to collapse



YES!! 

should I listen to M_T_M?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> YES!!
> 
> should I listen to M_T_M?

Click to collapse



NO

What are u going to listen to M_T_M about???


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> NO
> 
> What are u going to listen to M_T_M about???

Click to collapse



About the orange.. what should I do?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> About the orange.. what should I do?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Sit back and relax 

any better ideas?


----------



## {Diemex} (May 9, 2011)

Lie back and sleep.

Does one get any posts added to ones postcounter in OT? Probably not.

"I crap by myself. I dont need icrap....yet!" 
transmitted from a Galaxy beyond your imagination.


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

{Diemex} said:


> Lie back and sleep.
> 
> Does one get any posts added to ones postcounter in OT? Probably not.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it does  why do you thinks noobs invade here first?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

Yes they do 


why do u think i got 500 post in a week? 


Edit: Since Dexter had to be a little Sh*it and beat me by seconds 


Noobs invade her so they can go spam the development section with questions.

Now anyone see geffrey i saw him running an hour ago but lost him in the jungle.


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes they do
> 
> 
> why do u think i got 500 post in a week?
> ...

Click to collapse



because you wanted me to stop writing
erick erick erick in the 3 word story xD

why is that annoying to people who wasn't in team llama?


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes they do
> 
> 
> why do u think i got 500 post in a week?
> ...

Click to collapse



For the same reason I got 200 this weekend  who loves xda?

Edit: David you may rule, but you type slooow XD 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## {Diemex} (May 9, 2011)

Huh. Sure. Me. Wateva.

Why is it that im lying in bed and cant sleep.

"I crap by myself. I dont need icrap....yet!" 
transmitted from a Galaxy beyond your imagination


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because you wanted me to stop writing
> erick erick erick in the 3 word story xD
> 
> why is that annoying to people who wasn't in team llama?

Click to collapse



Because i dont now eric and he was more annoying then that damn orange  



dexter93 said:


> For the same reason I got 200 this weekend  who loves xda?
> 
> 
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



i do  
and check my post edit a few post up i added another question.



Now why havent you ansered my previous question?


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Because i dont now eric and he was more annoying then that damn orange
> 
> 
> i do
> ...

Click to collapse



because nobody likes you 

JK

do you feel that way?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because nobody likes you
> 
> JK
> 
> do you feel that way?

Click to collapse



no i feel people like me, at least more then that annoying orange.

Right?


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Because i dont now eric and he was more annoying then that damn orange
> 
> 
> i do
> ...

Click to collapse



Because it wasn't there!  
Cheater... You edit posts 

I haz ur giraffe. Wanna trade? 
I want a baby lion XD

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Because it wasn't there!
> Cheater... You edit posts
> 
> I haz ur giraffe. Wanna trade?
> ...

Click to collapse



hmm i have a polar bear.


Do u want that?


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> hmm i have a polar bear.
> 
> 
> Do u want that?

Click to collapse



Nah... Got anything "warmer"? The polar bear is too "cool" for me

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## {Diemex} (May 9, 2011)

You can have my fingers. They are so cold that they seem almost dead.

Why is it that people ignore my questions?

"I crap by myself. I dont need icrap....yet!" 
transmitted from a Galaxy beyond your imagination


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nah... Got anything "warmer"? The polar bear is too "cool" for me
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



I have a giant tortoise, flamingo or anteater??


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nah... Got anything "warmer"? The polar bear is too "cool" for me
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



nope sorry 


if im not cool, does that make me hot?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

{Diemex} said:


> You can have my fingers. They are so cold that they seem almost dead.
> 
> Why is it that people ignore my questions?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



because i answer dexters questions first as he has my giraffe


----------



## dexter93 (May 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I have a giant tortoise, flamingo or anteater??

Click to collapse



In second thought I like giraffes! 

But ill take the turtle XD

Don't forget, when you have baby giraffes give me one please 

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 9, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> In second thought I like giraffes!
> 
> But ill take the turtle XD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok here he is and yes i will give u one of the baby giraffes when geffrey finds a gf and makes love with her and impregants here  : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





now can i have geffrey back, i need the cookies he has?

This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ok here he is and yes i will give u one of the baby giraffes when geffrey finds a gf and makes love with her and impregants here  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, you cannot have Geoffrey back. Pipsqueak and Geoffrey are playing freeze tag on my deck.... 
Should I drink instant coffee until I get my new coffee maker?

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No, you cannot have Geoffrey back. Pipsqueak and Geoffrey are playing freeze tag on my deck....
> Should I drink instant coffee until I get my new coffee maker?
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



No u should not drink anything til your coffee maker comes  jk
i meant dont drink any coffee until it comes..

Why do u suddenly have geffrey?


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> No u should not drink anything til your coffee maker comes  jk
> i meant dont drink any coffee until it comes..
> 
> Why do u suddenly have geffrey?

Click to collapse



Pipsqueak called Him and invited Him over for cookies and juice and, GAMES! 
Why can't I drink any coffee? 

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Pipsqueak called Him and invited Him over for cookies and juice and, GAMES!
> Why can't I drink any coffee?
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Because u should have good tasting coffee and not instant coffee.

And he invited him over from dexters?  How rude no consulting me before these decisions were made


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (May 10, 2011)

I have folgers in my cup  QUOTE=davidrules7778;13635003]Because u should have good tasting coffee and not instant coffee.

And he invited him over from dexters?  How rude no consulting me before these decisions were made [/QUOTE]



Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Where is MY cookie?

Click to collapse



the mouse has it...and then he drank a glass of milk...and then he.....(stupid mouse wants everything)...

subway or quiznos? i can't decide what to eat tonight....


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 10, 2011)

Hey David, i found out what happened to your giraffeTurns out his reall name is jeremy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fveSUJpmiI&feature=


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (May 10, 2011)

And your real name is no question  lol why I found out what happend to your mom... wanna know?





deliriousDroid said:


> Hey David, i found out what happened to your giraffeTurns out his reall name is jeremy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fveSUJpmiI&feature=

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 10, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> And your real name is no question  lol why I found out what happend to your mom... wanna know?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Umm, sure. Who the hell are you?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (May 10, 2011)

Who the hell am I not?





deliriousDroid said:


> Umm, sure. Who the hell are you?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 10, 2011)

dakkywantstodocrazysht said:


> Who the hell am I not?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Jesus. Should I go to bed?

Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Jesus. Should I go to bed?
> 
> Sent from my SilverBullet 'HTCDesireZ running CM7'

Click to collapse



yes don't worry about that guy lol he's fooling with ya (its a mind trick)


----------



## dakkywantstodocrazysht (May 10, 2011)

I am Jesus saying yes you should go to bed





CH3NO2 said:


> yes don't worry about that guy lol he's fooling with ya (its a mind trick)

Click to collapse





Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 10, 2011)

Hey!

Wers is your ??


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hey David, i found out what happened to your giraffeTurns out his reall name is jeremy. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fveSUJpmiI&feature=

Click to collapse



Thats not geffrey!!!! No resemblance what so ever!! And why the hello does dexterity still have him??

This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back


----------



## dexter93 (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Thats not geffrey!!!! No resemblance what so ever!! And why the hello does dexterity still have him??
> 
> This post is brought to u by my pet giraffe who ran away and FOUND!!! Just have to rade another pet to get  him back

Click to collapse



Because you haven't told me how you will get him back. You will come here ,or I hqve to squeeze him in a folder and send by air mail?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Because you haven't told me how you will get him back. You will come here ,or I hqve to squeeze him in a folder and send by air mail?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Just upload him and email him too me to my email:

[email protected] 

I uploaded my turtle and actually stuck in that thread til you download him and save him 

Now will you please do the above?


----------



## dexter93 (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Just upload him and email him too me to my email:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried but he is too tall to fit in my scanner any alternatives?

[Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I tried but he is too tall to fit in my scanner any alternatives?
> 
> [Sig] dId you know? If you Insert a Coin on your Desire, then it levels up to HD, Z or S :[/Sig] !!!! 10 post limit for off topic NOW!!!!

Click to collapse



Use "Pipsqueak air"  (reasonable rates and [prompt service)
Should I stop taking my migraine medicine to make my mother happy?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Use "Pipsqueak air"  (reasonable rates and [prompt service)
> Should I stop taking my migraine medicine to make my mother happy?

Click to collapse



Yes, Should I tidy my PC?


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes, Should I tidy my PC?

Click to collapse



no, its better like that

am i ok in your book?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, its better like that
> 
> am i ok in your book?

Click to collapse



sometimes...

Should i play some words on my word games on my phone instead of work?


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> sometimes...
> 
> Should i play some words on my word games on my phone instead of work?

Click to collapse



no play the bass

do you like bass?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 10, 2011)

Yeah I do  You anygood?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

I like hearing the bass, but am too lazy to learn it 

Since i cant play words or the bass what should i do instead of working?


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I like hearing the bass, but am too lazy to learn it
> 
> Since i cant play words or the bass what should i do instead of working?

Click to collapse



Q&A) can you sleep?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Q&A) can you sleep?

Click to collapse



i could but would probaly get woken up by my fellow employess and nto get paid 

Should i play halo 3? Halo Reach? Halo 2? Or Do chores around my apt while my gf is at class tonight?


----------



## Babydollll (May 10, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Q&A) can you sleep?

Click to collapse



Not, very well. I wake up about every two hours....
Why is that? ^

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Not, very well. I wake up about every two hours....
> Why is that? ^
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



your brain is failing 

are you OK?


----------



## djegzony (May 11, 2011)

Jes im ok 
How many times you jerking in one day ??


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 11, 2011)

the dance...none and i never did jerk....the other jerking for males only......ummmm _ NEXT QUESTION PLEASE!

_wendy's or white castles tonight? im hungry


----------



## SuperDeform (May 11, 2011)

CH3NO2 said:


> the dance...none and i never did jerk....the other jerking for males only......ummmm _ NEXT QUESTION PLEASE!
> 
> _wendy's or white castles tonight? im hungry

Click to collapse



Alrite.

Hav u evr seen a ghost?


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 11, 2011)

i'm hungry so i choose wendy's for dinner tonight 

and i haven't seen a ghost have you?


----------



## SuperDeform (May 11, 2011)

CH3NO2 said:


> i'm hungry so i choose wendy's for dinner tonight
> 
> and i haven't seen a ghost have you?

Click to collapse



Hav not seen one yet. Yumm, wendys 

Anyone heard a ghost speak?


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Hav not seen one yet. Yumm, wendys
> 
> Anyone heard a ghost speak?

Click to collapse



Alan 


Am I retarded?


----------



## dexter93 (May 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Alan
> 
> 
> Am I retarded?

Click to collapse



Are you sure you want me to answer? (Q&a)


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Are you sure you want me to answer? (Q&a)

Click to collapse



positive 

why didn't you answer?


----------



## dexter93 (May 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> positive
> 
> why didn't you answer?

Click to collapse



Come on, I wanted some drama.... 
Of course you are not retarted. Just a bit crazy 
Are you bored?


----------



## husam666 (May 11, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Come on, I wanted some drama....
> Of course you are not retarted. Just a bit crazy
> Are you bored?

Click to collapse



yeah, and home alone too 

should I go where my brother is staying?


----------



## CH3NO2 (May 12, 2011)

although home alone
it wasn't bored


----------



## RinZo (May 12, 2011)

CH3NO2 said:


> although home alone
> it wasn't bored

Click to collapse



I'm not home alone.

Were those statement or questions?


----------



## sakai4eva (May 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I'm not home alone.
> 
> Were those statement or questions?

Click to collapse



A question, no question about it. 

Get it?

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## RinZo (May 12, 2011)

I do

Do you know the muffin man?


----------



## sakai4eva (May 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I do
> 
> Do you know the muffin man?

Click to collapse



No, but your handle reminds me of Rincewind.

Once again, get it?


----------



## husam666 (May 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No, but your handle reminds me of Rincewind.
> 
> Once again, get it?

Click to collapse



no

who's that?


----------



## toalfrgb (May 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no
> 
> who's that?

Click to collapse



Doctor.

How many fingers am I holding up?


----------



## sakai4eva (May 12, 2011)

toalfrgb said:


> Doctor.
> 
> How many fingers am I holding up?

Click to collapse



Depends. 

How many people have you murdered and chopped off their fingers?


----------



## boborone (May 12, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Depends.
> 
> How many people have you murdered and chopped off their fingers?

Click to collapse



1 chopped. My dad, mower, bad combo. 0 murder, but I did stab a guy in the neck with a screw driver. I was gonna do both to a guy brutally beating his gf. Grabbed my machete and chased him for a half mile before I gave up. Never saw him again. He never came home as far as I know. Just left.

Did you think you would actually see an answer like that?

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 12, 2011)

boborone said:


> 1 chopped. My dad, mower, bad combo. 0 murder, but I did stab a guy in the neck with a screw driver. I was gonna do both to a guy brutally beating his gf. Grabbed my machete and chased him for a half mile before I gave up. Never saw him again. He never came home as far as I know. Just left.
> 
> Did you think you would actually see an answer like that?
> 
> Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda

Click to collapse



Hell nolmao. True story's? 

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## boborone (May 12, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Hell nolmao. True story's?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Yep. I got a drug filled past. 

You?

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## husam666 (May 12, 2011)

boborone said:


> Yep. I got a drug filled past.
> 
> You?
> 
> Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda

Click to collapse



clean past but not bad combo.

what did you do with the fingers?


----------



## SuperDeform (May 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> clean past but not bad combo.
> 
> what did you do with the fingers?

Click to collapse



I ate em. Lyk al bundy
Seen married w/children?


----------



## dexter93 (May 12, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> I ate em. Lyk al bundy
> Seen married w/children?

Click to collapse



I have... Do you believe that it should had been banned from.tv?


----------



## husam666 (May 12, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I have... Do you believe that it should had been banned from.tv?

Click to collapse



idk never seen it
what do you think?


----------



## idavid_ (May 12, 2011)

My opinion is floating in mid air.

Why?


----------



## RinZo (May 12, 2011)

Not exactly sure

what happens when I touch this?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Not exactly sure
> 
> what happens when I touch this?

Click to collapse



the xda site crashes and explodes into a million pieces  Dont touch that 

Why arent developers responding to my need developer request in the Development/android/app section ??


----------



## Babydollll (May 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> the xda site crashes and explodes into a million pieces  Dont touch that
> 
> Why arent developers responding to my need developer request in the Development/android/app section ??

Click to collapse



Because they are busy developing stuff. 
Why won't my head stop hurting?

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Because they are busy developing stuff.
> Why won't my head stop hurting?
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Because you need MORE HEADACHE PILLS, just enough so u dont OD. or you need some weed 


Now that im getting responses from 3 different developers on my game idea, 1 of them is 2 busy the other is slightly busy and the new one can start looking into it next week.

Should i use max's server for my game???


----------



## Babydollll (May 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Because you need MORE HEADACHE PILLS, just enough so u dont OD. or you need some weed
> 
> 
> Now that im getting responses from 3 different developers on my game idea, 1 of them is 2 busy the other is slightly busy and the new one can start looking into it next week.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure. If Maxey wants you too.
More Pain pills??? 

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sure. If Maxey wants you too.
> More Pain pills???
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Yes til your numb 

What else would max do with his server space???


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 12, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes til your numb
> 
> What else would max do with his server space???

Click to collapse



Be awesome with it   haha  Ill think of something  

Ideas? 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 12, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Be awesome with it   haha  Ill think of something
> 
> Ideas?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Upload stuff to it , update that word thing that your were *****ing about 

Anyone get the Official Netflix App To Stream For u? It wont work on mine


----------



## sakai4eva (May 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Upload stuff to it , update that word thing that your were *****ing about
> 
> Anyone get the Official Netflix App To Stream For u? It wont work on mine

Click to collapse



Nope. I have a HTC Desire though, so it isn't in the list.

What's the deal with netflix anyway?


----------



## dexter93 (May 13, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nope. I have a HTC Desire though, so it isn't in the list.
> 
> What's the deal with netflix anyway?

Click to collapse



No idea... Ever tried InsertCoin hd/z/s?


----------



## SuperDeform (May 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> No idea... Ever tried InsertCoin hd/z/s?

Click to collapse



No.
Hw do u do dat?


----------



## sakai4eva (May 13, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> No.
> Hw do u do dat?

Click to collapse



By forcing a coin into your phone.

Are you gonna try it?


----------



## dexter93 (May 13, 2011)

I have tried 2 coins. The hd and the s. . They are both awesome! You should try it sakai 

1+1=?


----------



## SuperDeform (May 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I have tried 2 coins. The hd and the s. . They are both awesome! You should try it sakai
> 
> 1+1=?

Click to collapse



1.
I dnt see a coin slot 2 force it where is it?


----------



## dexter93 (May 13, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> 1.
> I dnt see a coin slot 2 force it where is it?

Click to collapse



It's unique on every device... You must search....

Why doesn't anyone believe I am factory soff and not alpharev?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> It's unique on every device... You must search....
> 
> Why doesn't anyone believe I am factory soff and not alpharev?

Click to collapse



Because your unbelievable on the web 

Why havent u uploaded my pets on maxs server so i can have them back ??


----------



## dexter93 (May 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Because your unbelievable on the web
> 
> Why havent u uploaded my pets on maxs server so i can have them back ??

Click to collapse



I tried...
Why do you want them so desperately?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I tried...
> Why do you want them so desperately?

Click to collapse



Cause there family 

What type of sandwich should i order for lunch?


----------



## Babydollll (May 13, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Cause there family
> 
> What type of sandwich should i order for lunch?

Click to collapse



One you like.... 
Should I go see the ponies tonite or tomorrow?

Where is MY cookie? 
There is nothing outside of OT!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> One you like....
> Should I go see the ponies tonite or tomorrow?
> 
> Where is MY cookie?
> There is nothing outside of OT!

Click to collapse



Tomorrow, cause u will have more daylight time 

What kinda beer should i  buy tonight?


----------



## RinZo (May 14, 2011)

Bud light is a safe bet

what is your favorite beer?


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

Waiting fer Sparky :/ 
(What else......)

I haz Bacon and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## Pavilion75 (May 14, 2011)

"too bad, I like holding it this way."


Why are some erasers cubed?


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

Pavilion75 said:


> "too bad, I like holding it this way."
> 
> 
> Why are some erasers cubed?

Click to collapse



because you asked

anything?


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because you asked
> 
> anything?

Click to collapse



No. Nothing. :/
Where should I go?

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. Nothing. :/
> Where should I go?
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



visit a friend 

what seat should I take?


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> visit a friend
> 
> what seat should I take?

Click to collapse



The front seat.
Do you like ponies?

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The front seat.
> Do you like ponies?
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



I don't like them but I don't hate them

why did you ask?


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I don't like them but I don't hate them
> 
> why did you ask?

Click to collapse



The carnival that Sparky is managing this week (until tomorrow) HAZ PONIES! PONIES! 
What is ur favorite animal?
I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The carnival that Sparky is managing this week (until tomorrow) HAZ PONIES! PONIES!
> What is ur favorite animal?
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



female Human, JK 

Cats 

why do girls like horses although they stink?


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> female Human, JK
> 
> Cats
> 
> why do girls like horses although they stink?

Click to collapse



They stink? Q & A

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> They stink? Q & A
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



they smell like sh*t 

didn't you know?


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> they smell like sh*t
> 
> didn't you know?

Click to collapse



No. :/ I went to see da ponies last year and I petted one for awhile. She didn't stink.
Wanna know what the ponies name was?

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. :/ I went to see da ponies last year and I petted one for awhile. She didn't stink.
> Wanna know what the ponies name was?
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



ok
why not?


----------



## Babydollll (May 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok
> why not?

Click to collapse



Cotton Candy!
Is that a good name for a PONY?

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## dexter93 (May 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cotton Candy!
> Is that a good name for a PONY?
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Depends... Does it make candy? Is it pink? XD


----------



## trell959 (May 15, 2011)

Skellyyy said:


> Why is the sky blue?

Click to collapse



Because the ocean


Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA App


----------



## trell959 (May 15, 2011)

Why does my road rash sting soon Much!? 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 16, 2011)

trell959 said:


> Why does my road rash sting soon Much!?
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA App

Click to collapse



Because it's ripped up skin. Did you wipe out on a bike?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## huggs (May 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Because it's ripped up skin. Did you wipe out on a bike?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



No, he got a rash from lying naked in the middle of the road. Haven't we all done that?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 16, 2011)

huggs said:


> No, he got a rash from lying naked in the middle of the road. Haven't we all done that?

Click to collapse



We probably all have, but I was probably to drunk to remember it.lol. Do you do that lots?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> We probably all have, but I was probably to drunk to remember it.lol. Do you do that lots?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



No, officer. First time I did it. 

Miss me?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No, officer. First time I did it.
> 
> Miss me?

Click to collapse



Yes, I actually did... Miss me tooo?lol

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Yes, I actually did... Miss me tooo?lol
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Not you, specifically, but the entire XDA in general. Lurve you guys 

No homo.

No homo?


----------



## twitch351 (May 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Not you, specifically, but the entire XDA in general. Lurve you guys
> 
> No homo.
> 
> No homo?

Click to collapse



No homo indeed, you know you hold a special place inside that Zombie killing heart of mine 

No homo! 

Does the banana get a special place too? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> No homo indeed, you know you hold a special place inside that Zombie killing heart of mine
> 
> No homo!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bananas belong in the fruit bowl.
What else?

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Bananas belong in the fruit bowl.
> What else?
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Only if the fruit bowl is a new Jersey euphemism for you-know-which-part-of-the-female-anatomy.

How long before abstinence messes with your brain to the point you think of nothing but sex?


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Only if the fruit bowl is a new Jersey euphemism for you-know-which-part-of-the-female-anatomy.
> 
> How long before abstinence messes with your brain to the point you think of nothing but sex?

Click to collapse



It depends if you are male or female... Male = 5 minutes
Female = a long, long time....
where do you come up with this stuff?

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It depends if you are male or female... Male = 5 minutes
> Female = a long, long time....
> where do you come up with this stuff?
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



If by up you mean... I mean... I don't know. It just pops into my head. But there usually has to be a trigger. Somebody must have said/done something that I can link to something else that's funny too, then the jokes start flowing 

Anybody wants to know how I spent my weekend?


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> If by up you mean... I mean... I don't know. It just pops into my head. But there usually has to be a trigger. Somebody must have said/done something that I can link to something else that's funny too, then the jokes start flowing
> 
> Anybody wants to know how I spent my weekend?

Click to collapse



*Waves hand wildly* Me, me... Tell me! 
Did you have fun? 

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> *Waves hand wildly* Me, me... Tell me!
> Did you have fun?
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Brace yourselves, coz this one is a loooong post:

I went back to my hometown with a friend, his brother, my sister and my cousin. Road tripping qualities aside, I did what I absolutely LOVED to do in my hometown; EAT!

So, I had;
1. Stewed chicken legs
2. Ipoh tofu
3. Ipoh assorted fishballs
4. Ipoh Dim Sum
5. Langkap tofu
6. Homecooked fish and beef stir-fried with black pepper
7. Ipoh Cappuccino
8. Roast pork
9. Glutinous rice wrapped in lotus leaf
10. Double boiled duck's leg soup with herbs
11. Dumplings

I also went to the waterfall and got away with a few cuts (very minor), and played mahjong 'til my eyes and brain hurt.

All in all, an awesome weekend.

How about your weekend?


----------



## {Diemex} (May 16, 2011)

I just sat at home at my pc. Doing absolutely nothing constructive, but some java programming.
Oh and btw., last night I jerked. It was very good.

Why are the americans so ecstatic about osamahs death?


"I crap by myself. I dont need icrap....yet!" 
transmitted from a Galaxy beyond your imagination


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

{Diemex} said:


> I just sat at home at my pc. Doing absolutely nothing constructive, but some java programming.
> Oh and btw., last night I jerked. It was very good.
> 
> Why are the americans so ecstatic about osamahs death?
> ...

Click to collapse



because they have nothing better to do

why are they so stupid?


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because they have nothing better to do
> 
> why are they so stupid?

Click to collapse



Actually, they're probably just drunk. 

What should I do tonight, since tomorrow is a holiday?

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Actually, they're probably just drunk.
> 
> What should I do tonight, since tomorrow is a holiday?
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



special night with your girl?


----------



## dexter93 (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> special night with your girl?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately not... with my books 
Do you like biology?


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

Not unless my **** can reach beijing from malaysia. 

Any other suggestions?

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Not unless my **** can reach beijing from malaysia.
> 
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



cheating on her?


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> cheating on her?

Click to collapse



Good idea. 

Fwb or club? 

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Good idea.
> 
> Fwb or club?
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



club, FWB can tell her 

you don't want to return to fapping, do you?


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> club, FWB can tell her
> 
> you don't want to return to fapping, do you?

Click to collapse



OMG. Husam telling me not to fap. I haven't fapped since high school man. I'll get some FWB action later. She's getting booze.

Booty call?


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> OMG. Husam telling me not to fap. I haven't fapped since high school man. I'll get some FWB action later. She's getting booze.
> 
> Booty call?

Click to collapse



maybe 

so found your fwb?


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> maybe
> 
> so found your fwb?

Click to collapse



She wants to watch my pr0n collection.

Should I show her?


----------



## {Diemex} (May 16, 2011)

I don't know what kind of porn you have got. But if she will still consider you a human and not some kind of animal after watching what you consider porn, then it should be ok.

How much porn have you got?

"I crap by myself. I dont need iCrap....yet!" 
transmitted from a Galaxy beyond your imagination


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> She wants to watch my pr0n collection.
> 
> Should I show her?

Click to collapse



if they are proved to turn her on , cheater 

having fun yet?


----------



## sohanlon07 (May 16, 2011)

Why not show her?

(see what I did there)


----------



## sakai4eva (May 16, 2011)

sohanlon07 said:


> Why not show her?
> 
> (see what I did there)

Click to collapse



We do what you did all the time.

She is browsing everything. And she admires the way I organized it. 

Hehehehe.

Time to go. If you don't hear from me, call 911?


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> We do what you did all the time.
> 
> She is browsing everything. And she admires the way I organized it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wrong people to ask,
I'll just spam your FB if I didn't hear from you


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wrong people to ask,
> I'll just spam your FB if I didn't hear from you

Click to collapse



Spamming is bad... 
Why do you like technology?

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Spamming is bad...
> Why do you like technology?
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Because I had nothing else to do when I was a kid 
and the fact that I have high IQ 

Why do you like it?


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because I had nothing else to do when I was a kid
> and the fact that I have high IQ
> 
> Why do you like it?

Click to collapse



There are so many possibilities. I love being able to learn something new all the time. Once I've mastered (so I think) one area, I can move on and add more knowledge to it.... Just fascinating and fun!
Why is the weather so dreary and gray?

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> There are so many possibilities. I love being able to learn something new all the time. Once I've mastered (so I think) one area, I can move on and add more knowledge to it.... Just fascinating and fun!
> Why is the weather so dreary and gray?
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



Because you live in Jersey 

What should i get for lunch today?


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Because you live in Jersey
> 
> What should i get for lunch today?

Click to collapse



something that will make you sick

why are you always hungry?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> something that will make you sick
> 
> why are you always hungry?

Click to collapse



Because during the week i dont have time to eat breakfast 

Why would i eat something that makes me sick?


----------



## akaCat (May 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Because during the week i dont have time to eat breakfast
> 
> Why would i eat something that makes me sick?

Click to collapse



Because green is a good color for you.

Why are traditional cop cars black & white?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 17, 2011)

akaCat said:


> Because green is a good color for you.
> 
> Why are traditional cop cars black & white?

Click to collapse



I guess it used to be the official law enforcement colour, since the clothes for inmates used to be black and white. What should I do tonight?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## dexter93 (May 17, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> I guess it used to be the official law enforcement colour, since the clothes for inmates used to be black and white. What should I do tonight?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Stay in and xda?? Or go out with friends?? (Q&a)


----------



## v14d1427 (May 17, 2011)

because Oprah there is not available.
why is the see water salt?


----------



## dexter93 (May 17, 2011)

v14d1427 said:


> because Oprah there is not available.
> why is the see water salt?

Click to collapse



So that you don't have to salt fish when you cook them. Who hates piracy?


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> So that you don't have to salt fish when you cook them. Who hates piracy?

Click to collapse



Developers do, duh haha

Who watches Squidbillies? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 17, 2011)

v14d1427 said:


> because Oprah there is not available.
> why is the see water salt?

Click to collapse



Because I pissed in it. 

Why are police so stupid?

Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.


----------



## twitch351 (May 17, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Because I pissed in it.
> 
> Why are police so stupid?
> 
> Snet from me HTC Dserie using lé XDA app. Excuse typoz.

Click to collapse



Because they are called Pigs for a reason 

Whatever did you do to get into a scrap with the 5-0? 

-Insert signature here-


----------



## SuperDeform (May 17, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because they are called Pigs for a reason
> 
> Whatever did you do to get into a scrap with the 5-0?
> 
> -Insert signature here-

Click to collapse



He grabbed a boy.

Wats da newest species fond?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2011)

chicken

Why is it only tuesday and why is this week going so slow??


----------



## dexter93 (May 17, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> chicken
> 
> Why is it only tuesday and why is this week going so slow??

Click to collapse



Because I have biology exams tomorrow and physics the day after the day after

Why are exams such a torture?


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Because I have biology exams tomorrow and physics the day after the day after
> 
> Why are exams such a torture?

Click to collapse



Because torture builds character and character+intelligence+knowledge= A Damn Good Paying Job!!!!!!!!! (hopefully, life's not always fair, though )
Why am I addicted to flashing ROMs and will I ever stop?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Because torture builds character and character+intelligence+knowledge= A Damn Good Paying Job!!!!!!!!! (hopefully, life's not always fair, though )
> Why am I addicted to flashing ROMs and will I ever stop?

Click to collapse



You wont stop as long as u have smartphones and for that matter development phones that are pure googe 

The way u can stop is get a flip phone 

Why am i so tired today?


----------



## brilldoctor (May 17, 2011)

Because you didnt drink coffee

Whats the time

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 17, 2011)

brilldoctor said:


> Because you didnt drink coffee
> 
> Whats the time
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App

Click to collapse



1:04 
what are you doing up till now? 
go to sleep


----------



## Babydollll (May 17, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 1:04
> what are you doing up till now?
> go to sleep

Click to collapse



Maybe HE CAN'T SLEEP! Didya ever think of THAT....
Since Sparky doesn't have jury duty tomorrow should He still take the day off? 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## boborone (May 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Maybe HE CAN'T SLEEP! Didya ever think of THAT....
> Since Sparky doesn't have jury duty tomorrow should He still take the day off?
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Who cares? Get on facebook.

Why are you always talking about sparky?

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 18, 2011)

boborone said:


> Who cares? Get on facebook.
> 
> Why are you always talking about sparky?
> 
> Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda

Click to collapse



Because she wants to and she loves him. Why are you such a douchebag?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## boborone (May 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Because she wants to and she loves him. Why are you such a douchebag?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



No, I'm a terd sandwich.

Does that make you feel tough?

Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 18, 2011)

boborone said:


> No, I'm a terd sandwich.
> 
> Does that make you feel tough?
> 
> Sent from a super smooth captivate running andromeda

Click to collapse



Nah, I felt tough before. Are you happy as a 'terd sandwich'?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (May 18, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Nah, I felt tough before. Are you happy as a 'terd sandwich'?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Thanks D. Droid...
He must be...
Should I stop mentioning Sparky?
(if it really bothers people, I will)
I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## sakai4eva (May 18, 2011)

You shouldn't. If your spouse is an important part of who you are, then they are an integral part of your identity.

Why does my neck hurt so much?


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You shouldn't. If your spouse is an important part of who you are, then they are an integral part of your identity.
> 
> Why does my neck hurt so much?

Click to collapse



Because you had a fight with your brother?? 
Would you like to be banned?


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Because you had a fight with your brother??
> Would you like to be banned?

Click to collapse



Sometimes, to help me get rid of my xda addiction 

do you?


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Sometimes, to help me get rid of my xda addiction
> 
> do you?

Click to collapse



Only if I have the chance of banning too....
Would you enjoy being a mod on xda?


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Only if I have the chance of banning too....
> Would you enjoy being a mod on xda?

Click to collapse



sure thing, but i would never abuse my powers

would you?


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> sure thing, but i would never abuse my powers
> 
> would you?

Click to collapse



I believe I wouldn't, but I would be a bit cruel with noobs mass posting the same questions in new threads all the time 
What do you say? Let's make a xda clone....


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I believe I wouldn't, but I would be a bit cruel with noobs mass posting the same questions in new threads all the time
> What do you say? Let's make a xda clone....

Click to collapse



lol call it cda developers 

or do you think its time for ufo devs?


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol call it cda developers
> 
> or do you think its time for ufo devs?

Click to collapse



Nah... Doesn't sound cool... How about banana developers?
Something to match the mafia...


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nah... Doesn't sound cool... How about banana developers?
> Something to match the mafia...

Click to collapse



lol, sounds good

why wont max make me an admin?
I could make the site better


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> lol, sounds good
> 
> why wont max make me an admin?
> I could make the site better

Click to collapse



I could handle the design....
Would you like to tell him make us admins, so we can make it perfect?


----------



## Babydollll (May 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I could handle the design....
> Would you like to tell him make us admins, so we can make it perfect?

Click to collapse



Ah, I have been enlightened.
Can I join "banana developers"? 

I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ah, I have been enlightened.
> Can I join "banana developers"?
> 
> I haz Bacon Bits and Pipsqueak says "You're holding it wrong, always"....

Click to collapse



yes go to maax.us

do you think he paid for the domain?


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes go to maax.us
> 
> do you think he paid for the domain?

Click to collapse



Nah... I don't think so.... If this is true can we change it to banana-developers.com ??


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nah... I don't think so.... If this is true can we change it to banana-developers.com ??

Click to collapse



Yes it is true 

Where is everyone?


----------



## dexter93 (May 18, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Yes it is true
> 
> Where is everyone?

Click to collapse



Here I am...

Rock you like a hurricane... \w/
Do you like scorpions?


----------



## RinZo (May 18, 2011)

scorpions are scurry!

does your milkshake bring all the boys to the yard?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 18, 2011)

RinZo said:


> scorpions are scurry!
> 
> does your milkshake bring all the boys to the yard?

Click to collapse



No cause im not gay 


Why the hell are you asking a question thats in a stupid old song that i hate???


----------



## RinZo (May 18, 2011)

Don't know why but it was in my head.

will you accept this apology?


----------



## cjward23 (May 18, 2011)

No I will not.

Where have all my socks gone?


Sent from an ice cream sandwich


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 18, 2011)

Sock Monster... Why does he only steal one of mine?


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Sock Monster... Why does he only steal one of mine?

Click to collapse



because you dont use monstericide 

does that even exist?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because you dont use monstericide
> 
> does that even exist?

Click to collapse



No

Why do i have to attend a boring all day staff meeting on friday which usually has nothing to do with me?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because you dont use monstericide
> 
> does that even exist?

Click to collapse



I guess so  

But what about the Sock trolll?


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I guess so
> 
> But what about the Sock trolll?

Click to collapse



Q&A) does it stink?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 18, 2011)

Yes, Good or bad?





husam666 said:


> Q&A) does it stink?

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yes, Good or bad?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



it's a troll so good 

Why do you want to see the OP, when all I did is add the mod edit part and didnt delete anything?


----------



## sakai4eva (May 19, 2011)

IDK.

What happened?


----------



## borice91 (May 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> IDK.
> 
> What happened?

Click to collapse



Nothing.

How are you ?


----------



## sakai4eva (May 19, 2011)

borice91 said:


> Nothing.
> 
> How are you ?

Click to collapse



Neck hurts. Other than that I'm fine. 

How is the rest of the world?


----------



## dexter93 (May 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Neck hurts. Other than that I'm fine.
> 
> How is the rest of the world?

Click to collapse



On war. Exams fight here.....

Want cookies??


----------



## sakai4eva (May 19, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> On war. Exams fight here.....
> 
> Want cookies??

Click to collapse



Yes, please. I'm not going to have dinner tonight unless I can teleport. 

Can you teleport?


----------



## dexter93 (May 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yes, please. I'm not going to have dinner tonight unless I can teleport.
> 
> Can you teleport?

Click to collapse



Can't tell all of my superpower secrets on xda.... Already told you about my pyrokinesis, its more than enough...
What's the time there?


----------



## sakai4eva (May 19, 2011)

3.04pm. Wishing it was 6pm

Thursday...?


----------



## cjward23 (May 19, 2011)

Correct, it is Thursday, I think.

what should I do today?

Sent from an ice cream sandwich


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Correct, it is Thursday, I think.
> 
> what should I do today?
> 
> Sent from an ice cream sandwich

Click to collapse



IDK, come with me to the jamming

do you think that we'll rock in tomorrows concert?


----------



## sakai4eva (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> IDK, come with me to the jamming
> 
> do you think that we'll rock in tomorrows concert?

Click to collapse



Depends. 

Is Beiber coming?


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Depends.
> 
> Is Beiber coming?

Click to collapse



NO!

are we good now?


----------



## dexter93 (May 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> NO!
> 
> are we good now?

Click to collapse



We always are....
Pancakes ??

sent from my kingdomised desire....


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> We always are....
> Pancakes ??
> 
> sent from my kingdomised desire....

Click to collapse



nah I just had a home made burger made by me and m'friend, tastes weird

want some?


----------



## RinZo (May 19, 2011)

not after you said it tastes weird

Is there cheese on it?


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> not after you said it tastes weird
> 
> Is there cheese on it?

Click to collapse



yeah sure, but no vegies we're meateranians 

sure you dont want?


----------



## sakai4eva (May 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah sure, but no vegies we're meateranians
> 
> sure you dont want?

Click to collapse



No... Burger is supposed to taste awesome, not weird.

Friday!?


----------



## RinZo (May 20, 2011)

almost

Whats going on Friday night?


----------



## sakai4eva (May 20, 2011)

RinZo said:


> almost
> 
> Whats going on Friday night?

Click to collapse



Cell group. Where we meet up, sing songs, listen to a lesson or two and hang out. Then it gets weird. 

Any other plans for Friday?


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Cell group. Where we meet up, sing songs, listen to a lesson or two and hang out. Then it gets weird.
> 
> Any other plans for Friday?

Click to collapse



Stay home, punch a hoe in the face, eat a sammich, play some games, clean some shtuff, not in that order 

Who still loves fruit gummies? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 20, 2011)

Never had it. 

WTF is it?


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Never had it.
> 
> WTF is it?

Click to collapse



My gosh Sakai....they are little gummy snacks that taste like fruit 

Did you look up what they were before you asked this question? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> My gosh Sakai....they are little gummy snacks that taste like fruit
> 
> Did you look up what they were before you asked this question?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Yes, and hence the "WTF is that?" Otherwise it'll be a "What's that?" Expletive use is intentional.

At the risk of repeating myself, why the heck do people eat sugar and colouring? Isn't easier to just to snort it?


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 20, 2011)

Don't know...ill give it a try but in the mean time.......what is the secret of life?

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## cjward23 (May 20, 2011)

42

Should I go to bed yet its 02.05?

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 20, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> 42
> 
> Should I go to bed yet its 02.05?
> 
> [sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]

Click to collapse



Thank you so much..I have spent most my life trying to figure that out....I knew you Brits were good for something..

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## sakai4eva (May 20, 2011)

NO! Because you beat me to the awesome HGTTG reference!!!

CURSE YOU!

YOU SHALL NEVER KNOW SLEEP


ZZZ?


----------



## SuperDeform (May 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> NO! Because you beat me to the awesome HGTTG reference!!!
> 
> CURSE YOU!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Im awake now.

Hw many hrs sleep u get?


----------



## cjward23 (May 20, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Im awake now.
> 
> Hw many hrs sleep u get?

Click to collapse



5.5 hours.

What should I do today?

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## sindree (May 20, 2011)

You should do something you have exposed for a long time!

How much is the fish?


----------



## cjward23 (May 20, 2011)

My fish cost me £2.50 but it died this morning

How can I get a faster broadband connection?

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> My fish cost me £2.50 but it died this morning
> 
> How can I get a faster broadband connection?
> 
> [sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]

Click to collapse



Steal from others by giving them viruses! Use their computers as a type of server to increase your own data connection 

You gonna do it? (I don't think you will) 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Steal from others by giving them viruses! Use their computers as a type of server to increase your own data connection
> 
> You gonna do it? (I don't think you will)
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I won't. I have a pretty fast connection and router.....

But before I got these ^ , I used to steal WiFi from a neighbour who had left the factory default password  

Am I admin yet?


----------



## TheMarshal (May 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Am I admin yet?

Click to collapse



I hope not.

Where do cats with four legs and a tail come from?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 20, 2011)

TheMarshal said:


> I hope not.
> 
> Where do cats with four legs and a tail come from?

Click to collapse



The pound. Where do cats with 5 legs and no tail come from?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## knightrocker (May 20, 2011)

A russian nuke lab ... Have you ever thought of deep frying a cat?

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using XDA App


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 20, 2011)

knightrocker said:


> A russian nuke lab ... Have you ever thought of deep frying a cat?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Incredible S using XDA App

Click to collapse



No... have you?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## knightrocker (May 20, 2011)

Nope ... Havnt found a reason too ... So im looking for inspiration ... Have you ever eaten a double cheese pizza in kazakistan?

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using XDA App


----------



## FistFightN81 (May 20, 2011)

No but I've eaten one in Oklahoma city

How do I know which roms are compatible with my device?

Sent from my Optimus C (rooted) via XDA premium app.


----------



## knightrocker (May 20, 2011)

U try them all out till you find all the ones that work ... Or you brick your damn fone ... Simple ^_^ 

Have you ever played hide and seek with a bat?

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using XDA App


----------



## WickedNite (May 20, 2011)

knightrocker said:


> U try them all out till you find all the ones that work ... Or you brick your damn fone ... Simple ^_^
> 
> Have you ever played hide and seek with a bat?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Incredible S using XDA App

Click to collapse



Nope, but I would like to try it. Lol. 

Is it really the End of the World tomorrow?

Captivate, Serendipity, XDA Premium


----------



## kotymus (May 20, 2011)

nope, the day after tomorow

how can i get fast 10 posts?


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

Three word story
Ban the person above you
Chuck Norris facts

And many more threads here in off topic. Just don't post the silly "I want 10 posts", or anything like that, cause you will be flamed.....

Are you a noob or a n00b?


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Three word story
> Ban the person above you
> Chuck Norris facts
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm a B4WZ, a far superior version of the boss 

How are you today? Feeling fat and sassy? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'm a B4WZ, a far superior version of the boss
> 
> How are you today? Feeling fat and sassy?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Still dizzy from the physics exam I had about 12 hours ago  
That was a tough one...

How about you?


----------



## RinZo (May 20, 2011)

I'm fine thank you.


Hows your Friday coming along?


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Still dizzy from the physics exam I had about 12 hours ago
> That was a tough one...
> 
> How about you?

Click to collapse



I've been feeling like crap since Tuesday and having headaches the entire day. I'm not TOO well haha

I hated physics, I still do.

What's your most hated subject? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I've been feeling like crap since Tuesday and having headaches the entire day. I'm not TOO well haha
> 
> I hated physics, I still do.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would say maths.... Calculus is killing me... 

Noticed any supernatural powers growing? Bd noticed after her headaches...


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I would say maths.... Calculus is killing me...
> 
> Noticed any supernatural powers growing? Bd noticed after her headaches...

Click to collapse



I haven't yet, BD also had hers for awhile so we'll see how that goes 

What super power do you think I'll get?

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I haven't yet, BD also had hers for awhile so we'll see how that goes
> 
> What super power do you think I'll get?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



I don't know, but it will be a special one....
Bd has telepathy
I haz pyrokinesis
We could make a team 

Are you in(if/when you get one)?


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I don't know, but it will be a special one....
> Bd has telepathy
> I haz pyrokinesis
> We could make a team
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course! I'll get ninja powers! Wah!!! 

Ninjas rule right? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Of course! I'll get ninja powers! Wah!!!
> 
> Ninjas rule right?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Nah..... Only banananinjas...... 

How did you come up with that Sig?


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nah..... Only banananinjas......
> 
> How did you come up with that Sig?

Click to collapse



My inspiration was portal 

Ever play? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> My inspiration was portal
> 
> Ever play?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



No idea of what that is ....

Is max online?


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> No idea of what that is ....
> 
> Is max online?

Click to collapse



You need to play portal! 

No, I think he not online 

Why has Maxey zombified himself?? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You need to play portal!
> 
> No, I think he not online
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I believe it has something to do with husams avatar change(see the A? The red-black colours?)   

Would you say yes on me and husams being admits on maxs forum in order to make it look like a proper one ? (The best of the best!!)


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I believe it has something to do with husams avatar change(see the A? The red-black colours?)
> 
> Would you say yes on me and husams being admits on maxs forum in order to make it look like a proper one ? (The best of the best!!)

Click to collapse



I GUESS, as long as you didn't take advantage of the admin privileges. Which I think Husam would do...

Do you think he would? Haha

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 20, 2011)

I don't know... would I?   Hey guys 


twitch153 said:


> I GUESS, as long as you didn't take advantage of the admin privileges. Which I think Husam would do...
> 
> Do you think he would? Haha
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I don't know... would I?   Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey max  

Ready to make me an admin on your site and be the owner of the best forum ever made ???


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 20, 2011)

Haha, I'm not sure.... hmmm  Promise not to f* everything up? 


dexter93 said:


> Hey max
> 
> Ready to make me an admin on your site and be the owner of the best forum ever made ???

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha, I'm not sure.... hmmm  Promise not to f* everything up?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I do... 
But I'm not sure about husam... 
We were thinking about making a team.....

Would you agree with that ?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 20, 2011)

Haha, it depends what the team is called 


dexter93 said:


> I do...
> But I'm not sure about husam...
> We were thinking about making a team.....
> 
> Would you agree with that ?

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha, it depends what the team is called
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No name yet! We will see later 
How about changing the forums name to banana-developers.com, or something similar(we were thinking of something mafia related )?


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 20, 2011)

Haha, Its cost for a new domain  Plus I like maax.us  Why does my throat hurt?

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha, Its cost for a new domain  Plus I like maax.us  Why does my throat hurt?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I saw you screaming on husams gig last night ... You have bought the domain? (That was my next q)


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 20, 2011)

Hahaha  I got maax free with hosting  if that's what you mean ?





dexter93 said:


> I saw you screaming on husams gig last night ... You have bought the domain? (That was my next q)

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Hahaha  I got maax free with hosting  if that's what you mean ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yep.... So I guess we have to keep it 
Have you made your mind yet? Will you make me an admin? XD


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 20, 2011)

I can buy another to use with the same server  remind me tommorow when I'm on pc  That ok? 

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I can buy another to use with the same server  remind me tommorow when I'm on pc  That ok?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Of course but I believe before you buy anything , we should find something appropriate,  don't you think? (Meaning the best,banana-developers was an example  )

But this is your site, so you know best


----------



## MacaronyMax (May 20, 2011)

Haha, yeah Ill wait ofcourse   should I do something to the blog tommorow? 


dexter93 said:


> Of course but I believe before you buy anything , we should find something appropriate,  don't you think? (Meaning the best,banana-developers was an example  )
> 
> But this is your site, so you know best

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Haha, yeah Ill wait ofcourse   should I do something to the blog tommorow?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Of course! Should we make a poll on the mafia thread for the forums new name ?


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Of course! Should we make a poll on the mafia thread for the forums new name ?

Click to collapse



ok 

why isn't anyone posting their nyan score?


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> ok
> 
> why isn't anyone posting their nyan score?

Click to collapse



Cuz I don't HAVE a nyan score. M'kay?
How do I get one??


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cuz I don't HAVE a nyan score. M'kay?
> How do I get one??

Click to collapse



Use your brick on your ns 
You can count the score using a stopwatch...... Less time ~> best score 

Did you check the new thread @maax ?


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cuz I don't HAVE a nyan score. M'kay?
> How do I get one??

Click to collapse



go to http://nyan.cat

how come you don't know it ?


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> go to http://nyan.cat
> 
> how come you don't know it ?

Click to collapse



I wonder: what's the deal with that cat?


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I wonder: what's the deal with that cat?

Click to collapse



only the best cat ever 

have you ever seen it?


----------



## cjward23 (May 20, 2011)

husam666 said:


> only the best cat ever
> 
> have you ever seen it?

Click to collapse



Yes I have.

But really what's it all about?

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## twitch351 (May 20, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Yes I have.
> 
> But really what's it all about?
> 
> [sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]

Click to collapse



It's about a cat who flies through space pooping out friggen rainbows of pwnage 

Did you know it's also a game?


----------



## dexter93 (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It's about a cat who flies through space pooping out friggen rainbows of pwnage
> 
> Did you know it's also a game?

Click to collapse



For 3year old children ?


----------



## cjward23 (May 20, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> It's about a cat who flies through space pooping out friggen rainbows of pwnage
> 
> Did you know it's also a game?

Click to collapse



I did not.

Should I have another look at it?

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> I did not.
> 
> Should I have another look at it?
> 
> [sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]

Click to collapse



yes,
it will also keep your kids (if you have any) amused for hours 

will it work that way?


----------



## a.duran (May 21, 2011)

probably

where is the game at?


----------



## twitch351 (May 21, 2011)

a.duran said:


> probably
> 
> where is the game at?

Click to collapse



Either nyan.cat or check the market for the app/game/live wallpaper.

Is it bad that I love the wallpaper? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## cjward23 (May 21, 2011)

Yes loving a wallpaper is wrong. 

Has anyone else downloaded the new beta for SwiftKey? 

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## SuperDeform (May 21, 2011)

Not me.

Wen was d rapture suppos to happn?


----------



## seedofchaos (May 21, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Not me.
> 
> Wen was d rapture suppos to happn?

Click to collapse



A:Whenever you see jesus talking on the news

Q:how long does a hardcore phone user take to go poo


I use swype so expect bad grammar and errors


----------



## PhxkinMassacre (May 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> No, officer. First time I did it.
> 
> Miss me?

Click to collapse



Yes.

Have you ever spit back at a lama?

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

seedofchaos said:


> A:Whenever you see jesus talking on the news
> 
> Q:how long does a hardcore phone user take to go poo
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



2-3 hours

why?


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 2-3 hours
> 
> why?

Click to collapse



I have NO CLUE why?
What is the deal with that stupid rainbow pooping cat?

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I have NO CLUE why?
> What is the deal with that stupid rainbow pooping cat?
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



only the best thing ever

why do you hate it?


----------



## Babydollll (May 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> only the best thing ever
> 
> why do you hate it?

Click to collapse



I never said I "HATED" it. I just don't understand the allure of a cat that poops rainbows?
Why do you like it?

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## cjward23 (May 21, 2011)

I like it because I want to me liked by the cool kids.

Will I ever be one of the cool kids?

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> I like it because I want to me liked by the cool kids.
> 
> Will I ever be one of the cool kids?
> 
> [sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]

Click to collapse



not unless you're in a band 


will we rock again in our next concert next week?


----------



## cjward23 (May 21, 2011)

I don't know never heard you.

Have you got anything I can listen to?

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## RinZo (May 21, 2011)

I have some stuff.  Not Husam though.


What kind if music do you play?


----------



## NightHawk877 (May 21, 2011)

Rock music. It sounds incredible on a trumpet.

Would Bugs Bunny make a good president?

Sent from my Captivate running Cognition 4.4.3


----------



## cjward23 (May 21, 2011)

Yes he would.

But wouldn't daffy duck be even better?

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## husam666 (May 21, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Yes he would.
> 
> But wouldn't daffy duck be even better?
> 
> [sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]

Click to collapse



yeah
our videos will be uploaded soon 

are you in a band?


----------



## cjward23 (May 21, 2011)

No I have the musical abilty of a dead fish.

Does anyone else here worry that the heat from there laptop might slowly be making them sterile?

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## SuperDeform (May 22, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> No I have the musical abilty of a dead fish.
> 
> Does anyone else here worry that the heat from there laptop might slowly be making them sterile?
> 
> [sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]

Click to collapse




No.

Bcuz wasnt da world suppos to end today or yestrday?


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> No.
> 
> Bcuz wasnt da world suppos to end today or yestrday?

Click to collapse



Yesterday...

Do you believe that?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Yesterday...
> 
> Do you believe that?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



I can't say I'm totally convinced.

Anyone got a good excuse I can give my mum so I don't have to see her today?

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## SuperDeform (May 22, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> I can't say I'm totally convinced.
> 
> Anyone got a good excuse I can give my mum so I don't have to see her today?
> 
> [sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]

Click to collapse



jus say ur car broke down.

Is it the end yet?


Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> jus say ur car broke down.
> 
> Is it the end yet?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Give it 5 minutes

How do you like your se arc?

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Give it 5 minutes
> 
> How do you like your se arc?
> 
> [sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]

Click to collapse



Medium rare please XD

Ever owned. Se device?


Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Medium rare please XD
> 
> Ever owned. Se device?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No since my k750I.

Anyone doing anything interesting today?

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> No since my k750I.
> 
> Anyone doing anything interesting today?
> 
> [sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]

Click to collapse



Yeah, woken up 
Do you like chemistry?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

Yes not that I know much about it.

Why do you ask?

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Yes not that I know much about it.
> 
> Why do you ask?
> 
> [sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]

Click to collapse



Chemistry exam tomorrow 

Will you win that bet?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Chemistry exam tomorrow
> 
> Will you win that bet?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Probably not.

Are you revising today then?

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Probably not.
> 
> Are you revising today then?
> 
> [sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]

Click to collapse



I think he is 

How much did you like your SE device?


----------



## cjward23 (May 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I think he is
> 
> How much did you like your SE device?

Click to collapse




How much did you like your SE device?[/QUOTE]

It was cool at the time, but I don't think it would meet my curent phone needs

Isn't it cool that the next post after this one will by 1000th? 

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]


----------



## dexter93 (May 22, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> How much did you like your SE device?

Click to collapse



It was cool at the time, but I don't think it would meet my curent phone needs

Isn't it cool that the next post after this one will by 1000th? 

[sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig][/QUOTE]

No, because you lost the bet....
What's your maximum posts per day?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## SuperDeform (May 23, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> It was cool at the time, but I don't think it would meet my curent phone needs
> 
> Isn't it cool that the next post after this one will by 1000th?
> 
> [sig]My mission is to hit 1000 posts by 23/05/2011[sig]

Click to collapse



No, because you lost the bet....
What's your maximum posts per day?

Sent from my HTC Desire[/QUOTE]

I say 15 i thnk.
Wats urs?

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## Babydollll (May 23, 2011)

Maximum posts per day...50, 60, maybe??  
Why is it so cold out? It's May for crying out loud! 

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Maximum posts per day...50, 60, maybe??
> Why is it so cold out? It's May for crying out loud!
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



Because they invented a device to mess with the weather


Who is willing to donate me the price of new glasses?


----------



## SuperDeform (May 24, 2011)

Im broke so nt me.

Y u need glases?


----------



## RinZo (May 24, 2011)

He most likely can't see that well.

Ever try contacts??


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2011)

I wear contacts and I love them!
How would I look with glasses? 

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I wear contacts and I love them!
> How would I look with glasses?
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



maybe sexy  

ever tried?


----------



## cjward23 (May 24, 2011)

Yes I'm wearing them now

Is anyones job as boring as mine?

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## RinZo (May 24, 2011)

Hell no my job keeps me so busy.

What do you do?


----------



## cjward23 (May 24, 2011)

I work for one of the uk's largest mobile phone retailers as a sales person, but I work in the smallest store in the country.


Can anyone in the uk offer me employment?
Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> I work for one of the uk's largest mobile phone retailers as a sales person, but I work in the smallest store in the country.
> 
> 
> Can anyone in the uk offer me employment?
> Sent from my HTC Vision

Click to collapse



No cause i dont live in the UK .

Why cant thursday come faster so i can have my new stuff i ordered off the internet and play with them?


----------



## otter68 (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Why cant thursday come faster so i can have my new stuff i ordered off the internet and play with them?

Click to collapse



Because the Mayan's knew they would hate you.

Why does Mickey wear shorts and no shirt, but Donald wears a shirt but no shorts?


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

otter68 said:


> Because the Mayan's knew they would hate you.
> 
> Why does Mickey wear shorts and no shirt, but Donald wears a shirt but no shorts?

Click to collapse



Because disney sucks

why all the stupid questions?


----------



## SuperDeform (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because disney sucks
> 
> why all the stupid questions?

Click to collapse



Depends wat u call stupid.

windows or mac?


Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Depends wat u call stupid.
> 
> windows or mac?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



mac for sure

if android doesnt suck, does it suck hard?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> mac for sure
> 
> if android doesnt suck, does it suck hard?

Click to collapse



You just said it didnt suck so it doesnt suck at all.... 


Why do i have no money for gasoline?


----------



## RinZo (May 24, 2011)

You better believe it.

Poptarts or toaster strudels?


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> You better believe it.
> 
> Poptarts or toaster strudels?

Click to collapse



TOASTER STRUDELS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
should I goto the Pharmacy today or put it off until Tomorrow????

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> TOASTER STRUDELS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> should I goto the Pharmacy today or put it off until Tomorrow????
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



Today to get it out of the way and wont have to worry about it tommorrow. 

Why was my previous question answered with 





> [You better believe it.

Click to collapse



 when it was asking not a yes or no question??


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Today to get it out of the way and wont have to worry about it tommorrow.
> 
> Why was my previous question answered with  when it was asking not a yes or no question??

Click to collapse



Q&A ) huh?


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Today to get it out of the way and wont have to worry about it tommorrow.
> 
> Why was my previous question answered with  when it was asking not a yes or no question??

Click to collapse



Some people DO NOT know how to read?!?!?! 
Wanna goto the Pharmacy for me?? Please........ 

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Some people DO NOT know how to read?!?!?!
> Wanna goto the Pharmacy for me?? Please........
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



Q&A: And ship u the medicine?


----------



## Babydollll (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Q&A: And ship u the medicine?

Click to collapse



Ummmmm....Sure, why not? < A
Why do I keep procrastinating? < Q

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## blandino123 (May 24, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummmmm....Sure, why not? < A
> Why do I keep procrastinating? < Q
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



because the carrots keep flying from the bottle of baby oil to your brain <A

Why are the squirrels trying to kill me?! <Q


----------



## RinZo (May 24, 2011)

they want your nuts.


why are my feet cold?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> they want your nuts.
> 
> 
> why are my feet cold?

Click to collapse



cause you need to wear some socks 

why does being broke suck so much?


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> cause you need to wear some socks
> 
> why does being broke suck so much?

Click to collapse



because you can't buy anything and you go to friends' to eat their food xD
I can feel your pain, I'm broke too

Where does all the money go?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because you can't buy anything and you go to friends' to eat their food xD
> I can feel your pain, I'm broke too
> 
> Where does all the money go?

Click to collapse



well mine goes towards rent, electric bill cable bill (which im going to get rid of and only have internet ) Food,beer, credit card payments for my giant tv and what not.

Where does your money go??


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> well mine goes towards rent, electric bill cable bill (which im going to get rid of and only have internet ) Food,beer, credit card payments for my giant tv and what not.
> 
> Where does your money go??

Click to collapse



fast food, band practice, snickers bar, cheap and kinda used clothes and such stuff


am I stupid?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> fast food, band practice, snickers bar, cheap and kinda used clothes and such stuff
> 
> 
> am I stupid?

Click to collapse



no..

Did u like my videos in the ban section?


----------



## husam666 (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> no..
> 
> Did u like my videos in the ban section?

Click to collapse



yah

q1)why do you hate me so much?
q2) is it because of erick? xD


----------



## cjward23 (May 24, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> no..
> 
> Did u like my videos in the ban section?

Click to collapse



Haven't seen them. 

Has anyone else had a play with a htc sensation yet? 

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 24, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yah
> 
> q1)why do you hate me so much?
> q2) is it because of erick? xD

Click to collapse



I dont hate you, but when i do hate you its because of this:


erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick
erick


----------



## Babydollll (May 25, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I dont hate you, but when i do hate you its because of this:
> 
> 
> erick
> ...

Click to collapse



No one likes that! 
Will Husam ever stop with the "Erick".....?

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## dexter93 (May 25, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No one likes that!
> Will Husam ever stop with the "Erick".....?
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



Nope, I don't think so..
Do you think that we will have Trollogen vs Cyanogenmod on all devices ?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Nope, I don't think so..
> Do you think that we will have Trollogen vs Cyanogenmod on all devices ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



No

why do you have high hopes about trollogen?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 25, 2011)

husam666 said:


> No
> 
> why do you have high hopes about trollogen?

Click to collapse



He probably just likes the name should I eat supper tonight?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> He probably just likes the name should I eat supper tonight?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



No. Starve. WTF? Of course you should eat dinner... Now the only question is...What to eat?

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## RinZo (May 26, 2011)

Chinese food!

What would you get?


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Chinese food!
> 
> What would you get?

Click to collapse



Ummmmm... Japanese food?!?!
Do you like Sushi?

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummmmm... Japanese food?!?!
> Do you like Sushi?
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



Why yes I do do you like miso soup?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## RinZo (May 26, 2011)

Miso soup is good.  although the sushi that come after is soooo much better.


What's your favorite kind of sushi?


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Miso soup is good.  although the sushi that come after is soooo much better.
> 
> 
> What's your favorite kind of sushi?

Click to collapse



Anything spicy like spicy tuna crunch roll with SPICY sauce...Oh, and eel roll with eel sauce. 
What's yours?
Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## RinZo (May 26, 2011)

Any kind of roll.  Also like the spicy tuna.

Could you eat it everyday?


----------



## Babydollll (May 26, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Any kind of roll.  Also like the spicy tuna.
> 
> Could you eat it everyday?

Click to collapse



Absofrigginlutely!
Could you eat just one kind/type of food EVERY DAY?

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## RinZo (May 26, 2011)

Of course....BACON!!!


Does everyone love bacon?


----------



## SuperDeform (May 26, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Of course....BACON!!!
> 
> 
> Does everyone love bacon?

Click to collapse



no.
y do some say dey cant eat pig bcuz of der religion?

Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 26, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> no.
> y do some say dey cant eat pig bcuz of der religion?
> 
> Sent from my Arc using XDA premium App

Click to collapse



Because they have cloven hoofs. Why do you write like that?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## cjward23 (May 26, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Because they have cloven hoofs. Why do you write like that?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Because that is how all the cool kids write.

Have you watch the video that is in my sig?

UNLOCK OUR BOOTLOADERS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmvCpR45LKA


----------



## RinZo (May 26, 2011)

No I'm scared of being Rick Rolled.


Should I be?


----------



## SuperDeform (May 26, 2011)

RinZo said:


> No I'm scared of being Rick Rolled.
> 
> 
> Should I be?

Click to collapse



Comin frm that person definitly.
Can u check if it realy is?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2011)

RinZo said:


> No I'm scared of being Rick Rolled.
> 
> 
> Should I be?

Click to collapse



watch it its hilarious and i swear its not rick rolled or rebecca black


----------



## RinZo (May 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> watch it its hilarious and i swear its not rick rolled or rebecca black

Click to collapse



Oh yeah I've seen it 


How many times have you watched it??


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Oh yeah I've seen it
> 
> 
> How many times have you watched it??

Click to collapse



4 times now lol


----------



## husam666 (May 26, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> 4 times now lol

Click to collapse



did you see erick now?


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> did you see erick now?

Click to collapse



i did!!! 

Why cant i go home and play with my new toy??


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i did!!!
> 
> Why cant i go home and play with my new toy??

Click to collapse



Cuz ur stuck at work!  Ha!
Why am I so tired?

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cuz ur stuck at work!  Ha!
> Why am I so tired?
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Because men haz more stamina 

when will the videos of my concert be uploaded?


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because men haz more stamina
> 
> when will the videos of my concert be uploaded?

Click to collapse



When you upload them= question and answer


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> When you upload them= question and answer

Click to collapse



Q&A) When our stupid guitarist give them to me


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Q&A) When our stupid guitarist give them to me

Click to collapse



When he gives them too you....
Should I take a nap?

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## iynfynity (May 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> When he gives them too you....
> Should I take a nap?
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



No, people at XDA doesn't sleep. 

Do you shave your pubic hair? 


Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

iynfynity said:


> No, people at XDA doesn't sleep.
> 
> Do you shave your pubic hair?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wait what? q&a


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> wait what? q&a

Click to collapse



The fellow just want to know it you shave your pubes. Pretty simple Sooo, do you

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## dexter93 (May 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> The fellow just want to know it you shave your pubes. Pretty simple Sooo, do you
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



Call the mods? (Q&A)

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Call the mods? (Q&A)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



yeah, great idea 

why don't people read the forum rules?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, great idea
> 
> why don't people read the forum rules?

Click to collapse



Cuz people just don't care sometimes. So what rule did I break?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Cuz people just don't care sometimes. So what rule did I break?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



I think respecting other members, not sure lol

ever clicked on the nyan in my sig?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I think respecting other members, not sure lol
> 
> ever clicked on the nyan in my sig?

Click to collapse



Haha, it was just jokes hus. No homo. And no, I watched it on YouTube one time tho, didn't last a minute

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I think respecting other members, not sure lol
> 
> ever clicked on the nyan in my sig?

Click to collapse



Yes, I have.
What's ur point?  

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 27, 2011)

Oh, and why do you like nyan cat so much?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Oh, and why do you like nyan cat so much?
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



because it's linked to the forum rules xD 

is that bad?


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because it's linked to the forum rules xD
> 
> is that bad?

Click to collapse



Yes. U haz rainbow cat issues... 
Why is Sprint making me wait 6 more days fer mai upgrade 

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

So they can torture you.

What are you getting next?


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. U haz rainbow cat issues...
> Why is Sprint making me wait 6 more days fer mai upgrade
> 
> Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!

Click to collapse



Because it's how the system works 

do you hate the system?


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

I hate the system and everything is stands for.


A/S/L?


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I hate the system and everything is stands for.
> 
> 
> A/S/L?

Click to collapse



Age : old enough to know better, not old enough to give a crap..
I'm a chick, a geekchick to be exact
Location :Jersey City NJ, USA
Does it really matter?

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

Not at all.  Mind was blank at the time.


What are you guys eating for dinner?


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Not at all.  Mind was blank at the time.
> 
> 
> What are you guys eating for dinner?

Click to collapse



Whatever Sparky brings with him...
I'm NOT cooking tonight.
What are you having for dinner? 

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

I Just had mushroom swiss burgers.  they were amazing.


Who doesn't love a good burger?


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I Just had mushroom swiss burgers.  they were amazing.
> 
> 
> Who doesn't love a good burger?

Click to collapse



Vegetarians?
I like burgers....with Bacon!!!
Did you know I used to be a vegetarian? 

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

No, I didn't know that.


What made you start eating meat again?


----------



## Babydollll (May 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> No, I didn't know that.
> 
> 
> What made you start eating meat again?

Click to collapse



Sparky happened.
You don't know about Sparky, do you? 

Sent from a bird cage, with a swing!


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

No I'm afraid not.  I'm fairly new here


Should I know?


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> No I'm afraid not.  I'm fairly new here
> 
> 
> Should I know?

Click to collapse



yeah, he's her husband 

do you know pipsqueak?


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

Oh well thats good to know!  No I do not know pipsqueak either


Should I be embarrassed?


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Oh well thats good to know!  No I do not know pipsqueak either
> 
> 
> Should I be embarrassed?

Click to collapse



yeah 
it's her female bird 

what is the guy in your avatar doing?


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

Spelling blood with my hands


Do you have a pet bird?


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Spelling blood with my hands
> 
> 
> Do you have a pet bird?

Click to collapse



no, i had a couple of finch about 5-8 years ago

do you love birds?


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, i had a couple of finch about 5-8 years ago
> 
> do you love birds?

Click to collapse



Not so much.  My dog once ate my sister's $500 bird.


Do you have any pets?


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Not so much.  My dog once ate my sister's $500 bird.
> 
> 
> Do you have any pets?

Click to collapse



No, I want a cat, but my best friend is allergic 


do you live in this thread?


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

I'm becoming fond of the off-topic section.  This is where all the action is right now haha.


Are you ever this bored?


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I'm becoming fond of the off-topic section.  This is where all the action is right now haha.
> 
> 
> Are you ever this bored?

Click to collapse



even more

should I sleep, it's 4:47 A.M?


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

Indeed.  It's 10 pm here and I'm ready for bed


You want a bedtime story?


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Indeed.  It's 10 pm here and I'm ready for bed
> 
> 
> You want a bedtime story?

Click to collapse



nah, I'm cool 

why are all my answers no?


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

I guess I'm asking all the wrong questions


Am I asking all the wrong questions?


----------



## sambwel (May 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I guess I'm asking all the wrong questions
> 
> 
> Am I asking all the wrong questions?

Click to collapse



I'm not sure.

Is this the best place to get my post count up to 10?


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

sambwel said:


> I'm not sure.
> 
> Is this the best place to get my post count up to 10?

Click to collapse



I'd say so.


What will you do once you hit ten posts?


----------



## sambwel (May 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I'd say so.
> 
> 
> What will you do once you hit ten posts?

Click to collapse



Give a little feedback to some awesome devs working on custom ROMs & kernels I'm trying out on my Galaxy S 

What's your favorite forum here?


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

I like off-topic but I think my favorite has to be the android theme section.



Do you really want to hurt me?


----------



## sambwel (May 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I like off-topic but I think my favorite has to be the android theme section.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to hurt me?

Click to collapse



No...

Do you really wanna make me cry?


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

Only a little.


Would you rather eat Wendy's or McDonald's fries?


----------



## xantaro (May 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Only a little.
> 
> 
> Would you rather eat Wendy's or McDonald's fries?

Click to collapse



McDonald's

Are you bored at the moment?


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

Not really as much as I was.


What kind of music do you like?


----------



## sambwel (May 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Not really as much as I was.
> 
> 
> What kind of music do you like?

Click to collapse



Anything with a good beat 

Can I kick it?


----------



## SuperDeform (May 27, 2011)

Ya u can kick dat.
can u jam?


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

Nope


Vanilla or chocolate?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> Vanilla or chocolate?

Click to collapse



Both. You planning on dominating the off topic post count? 288 posts in your first month nd a half

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

LOL look at the guy above me!


that's crazy right?


----------



## husam666 (May 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> LOL look at the guy above me!
> 
> 
> that's crazy right?

Click to collapse



nope, he's only being logical 

so are you? (question above you)


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

Not trying to dominate.  Just hanging out.


Should I calm down? lol


----------



## SuperDeform (May 27, 2011)

no u shouldnt.

should i stick wit the droid or buy a sgs ii?


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (May 27, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> no u shouldnt.
> 
> should i stick wit the droid or buy a sgs ii?

Click to collapse



OG Droid. Samsung SUCKS. They just suck SO HARD... Bit I'm kinda biased, I couldn't live w/o a physical kb.


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> LOL look at the guy above me!
> 
> 
> that's crazy right?

Click to collapse



Haha, holyf*uck that's crazy... in a good way tho

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## SuperDeform (May 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Haha, holyf*uck that's crazy... in a good way tho
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse




i guess da questin has been answrd.


y do flies lyk to go on dog crap?


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 27, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> i guess da questin has been answrd.
> 
> 
> y do flies lyk to go on dog crap?

Click to collapse



Because they are hungry. Why do dogs crap where I am going to step

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## SuperDeform (May 27, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> Because they are hungry. Why do dogs crap where I am going to step
> 
> Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7

Click to collapse



bcuz its in ther nature, just step over it.

do superheros exist?


----------



## RinZo (May 27, 2011)

I'm a superhero.  So yes.


Do you believe me?


----------



## SuperDeform (May 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I'm a superhero.  So yes.
> 
> 
> Do you believe me?

Click to collapse



N o.

Next?


----------



## testsubject00001 (May 27, 2011)

01011001 01100101 01110011 
00101100 00100000 01010111 01101000 01111001 00100000 01100100 01101111 01100101 01110011 00100000 01110110 01100001 01101110 01101001 01110100 01111001 00100000 01101100 01101111 01101111 01101011 00100000 01110011 01101111 00100000 01100111 01101111 01101111 01100100 00100000 01101111 01101110 00100000 01101101 01100101 ?

(Making you all work for this one )


----------



## dexter93 (May 27, 2011)

testsubject00001 said:


> 01011001 01100101 01110011
> 00101100 00100000 01010111 01101000 01111001 00100000 01100100 01101111 01100101 01110011 00100000 01110110 01100001 01101110 01101001 01110100 01111001 00100000 01101100 01101111 01101111 01101011 00100000 01110011 01101111 00100000 01100111 01101111 01101111 01100100 00100000 01101111 01101110 00100000 01101101 01100101 ?
> 
> (Making you all work for this one )

Click to collapse



translation:
Yes, Why does vanity look so good on me?


----------



## Dirk (May 27, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> translation:
> Yes, Why does vanity look so good on me?

Click to collapse



A) There are those that 'think' they look good, and those that *actually* look good! Being the height of Geek chic, you are a leader in your field 

Q) Why do 'EMO' kids, (being the latest fashion meisters' here), think that skinny jeans and girly hairdos make them look good? Is Androgenous the 'In' thing?


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

Because they think uglier the better



Do they wear acid washed jeans too?

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Because they think uglier the better
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess so 

Why am I hot, I want to be cool?


----------



## Babydollll (May 28, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I guess so
> 
> Why am I hot, I want to be cool?

Click to collapse



Sit in front of the air conditioning.
Why won't my head stop pounding?  

Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....


----------



## husam666 (May 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sit in front of the air conditioning.
> Why won't my head stop pounding?
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab cuz I lost my tin cans and string....

Click to collapse



Because you stare at screens too much

do you think it's related?


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

Most Likely it's related.


Are the lights on in your house?


----------



## iynfynity (May 28, 2011)

No, it's nap time here in California. 

Do you know Chumlee? 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## kboeckx (May 28, 2011)

is it Austin "Chumlee" Russell ?


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

kboeckx said:


> is it Austin "Chumlee" Russell ?

Click to collapse



Chubby guy on pawnstars .

Wats da most expensive item pawned in pawnstars so far?


----------



## cjward23 (May 28, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Chubby guy on pawnstars .
> 
> Wats da most expensive item pawned in pawnstars so far?

Click to collapse



I have no idea what your talking about.

What are you talking about?

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> I have no idea what your talking about.
> 
> What are you talking about?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Pawnstars show! Understand me nw"!""!!

Canceled show?


----------



## RinZo (May 28, 2011)

I don't know how to answer that


Can you re-word it?


----------



## Babydollll (May 28, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I don't know how to answer that
> 
> 
> Can you re-word it?

Click to collapse



Obviously not. 
Why do hospitals have so much paperwork? 

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## RinZo (May 29, 2011)

So they can track you if you don't or can't pay them haha


Why'd you go to the hospital?


----------



## bstylz911 (May 29, 2011)

RinZo said:


> So they can track you if you don't or can't pay them haha
> 
> 
> Why'd you go to the hospital?

Click to collapse



Had a disease called hugedickious.

Favorite porn star? 



Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (May 29, 2011)

me



What are you doing today/tonight?


----------



## iynfynity (May 29, 2011)

RinZo said:


> me
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing today/tonight?

Click to collapse



Going to look for a job online. 

Where should I apply? 


Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (May 29, 2011)

Anywhere.  Putting yourself out there is the best way.



What kind of job would you like to have?


----------



## iynfynity (May 29, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Anywhere.  Putting yourself out there is the best way.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of job would you like to have?

Click to collapse



Any job would do,

What do you mean by putting yourself out there? 


Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (May 29, 2011)

Several applications at a time.  Also sending out your resume. (assuming you have one)



do you like snakes??


----------



## Babydollll (May 29, 2011)

iynfynity said:


> Any job would do,
> 
> What do you mean by putting yourself out there?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He means making yourself and your resume ( information) available to as many employers as possible. TweetmyJob is one good way, monster.com is another.
Why do some people insist on being difficult even though you are only trying to help and/ or act in their own best interests?

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## RinZo (May 29, 2011)

people have too much pride and are stuborn


you having troubles?


----------



## iynfynity (May 29, 2011)

RinZo said:


> people have too much pride and are stuborn
> 
> 
> you having troubles?

Click to collapse



Yes in getting jobs. 

What should an entry level put on his resume? 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## bstylz911 (May 29, 2011)

iynfynity said:


> Yes in getting jobs.
> 
> What should an entry level put on his resume?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Prolly noob. My resume says prestige level10 lol!

Favorite restaurant? 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (May 29, 2011)

anything with sushi


what's your favorite pizza topping?


----------



## iynfynity (May 29, 2011)

Pineapple

Do you like pineapple?


----------



## SuperDeform (May 29, 2011)

iynfynity said:


> Pineapple
> 
> Do you like pineapple?

Click to collapse



Ya.
Do u lyk sundae?


----------



## RinZo (May 30, 2011)

SuperDeform said:


> Ya.
> Do u lyk sundae?

Click to collapse



Heck yeah


Did he get banned?


----------



## Babydollll (May 30, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Heck yeah
> 
> 
> Did he get banned?

Click to collapse



Prolly.
Should he be ( banned)?

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Prolly.
> Should he be ( banned)?
> 
> Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)

Click to collapse



not sure
why?


----------



## Babydollll (May 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not sure
> why?

Click to collapse



I have no clue.
Am I what you would call "an instigator"?

Sent from my N1, running CM7 and IntersectRaven's latest kernel. (AVS)


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

I don't think so

why do i feel really tired all the sudden?


----------



## RinZo (May 30, 2011)

I put something in your drink!


Hows the weather where you guys are?


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I put something in your drink!
> 
> 
> Hows the weather where you guys are?

Click to collapse



desert, hot at day, cold at night 27-17 degrees C today, now it's 23 

u?


----------



## dexter93 (May 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> desert, hot at day, cold at night 27-17 degrees C today, now it's 23
> 
> u?

Click to collapse



19-28 today... Hot at day and mostly sunny ,but it rained sometime in thE afternoon.
Did you know that HTC just abandoned their new bootloader locking policy?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (May 30, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> 19-28 today... Hot at day and mostly sunny ,but it rained sometime in thE afternoon.
> Did you know that HTC just abandoned their new bootloader locking policy?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Do I know anything about their policy? <-Q&A


----------



## dexter93 (May 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Do I know anything about their policy?
> 
> 
> *edit: I hate tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## iynfynity (May 31, 2011)

Why did the guy above me didn't asked a question? 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 31, 2011)

iynfynity said:


> Why did the guy above me didn't asked a question?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Because he failed 

Why do i feel like complete sh*t today??


----------



## deliriousDroid (May 31, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Because he failed
> 
> Why do i feel like complete sh*t today??

Click to collapse



(Q&A) why ask a question you already know the answer to?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## anm8tor (May 31, 2011)

deliriousDroid said:


> (Q&A) why ask a question you already know the answer to? -to make sure you're not the only one thinking that way
> 
> Why does my Tazz ginger Eris not want to download pix msgs anymore?
> 
> Sent from my Suckiest Rom Ever using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## marblecake (Jun 1, 2011)

anm8tor said:


> Why does my Tazz ginger Eris not want to download pix msgs anymore?

Click to collapse



Because things are not the same between you two like before.

How is babby formed?


----------



## iynfynity (Jun 1, 2011)

marblecake said:


> Because things are not the same between you two like before.
> 
> How is babby formed?

Click to collapse



Babby is formed through humping

Do you have a beard? 


Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 1, 2011)

iynfynity said:


> Babby is formed through humping
> 
> Do you have a beard?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, it's really annoying 

how is warez pronounced?


----------



## il buono (Jun 1, 2011)

I do not have a beard though I do have a goatee.

What does a woman do that annoys you?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 1, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> I do not have a beard though I do have a goatee.
> 
> What does a woman do that annoys you?

Click to collapse



being a BH 

are you a woman?


----------



## iynfynity (Jun 1, 2011)

No I'm a man. 

Why is Forrest Gump hilarious? 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 1, 2011)

iynfynity said:


> No I'm a man.
> 
> Why is Forrest Gump hilarious?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Because he's so simple


Does anyone still like Dane Cook?


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Jun 1, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Does anyone still like Dane Cook?

Click to collapse



umm..
Who's that?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 1, 2011)

IDK, be creative

What happened?


----------



## testsubject00001 (Jun 1, 2011)

A Douche that girls drool over whose jokes are way to long...
anyone else miss mitch hedburg?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 1, 2011)

testsubject00001 said:


> A Douche that girls drool over whose jokes are way to long...
> anyone else miss mitch hedburg?

Click to collapse



and that is? <-Q&A


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Jun 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> and that is? <-Q&A

Click to collapse



The guy from Baywatch ??


----------



## RinZo (Jun 1, 2011)

Kristaps-K9-Lv said:


> The guy from Baywatch ??

Click to collapse



Haha no he's a comedian


Do you watch baywatch?


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Jun 1, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Do you watch baywatch?

Click to collapse



No, it isn't showed anymore here in LV
btw:
What's a TV?  - cause I don't watch it.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 1, 2011)

Kristaps-K9-Lv said:


> No, it isn't showed anymore here in LV
> btw:
> What's a TV?  - cause I don't watch it.

Click to collapse



By knowing that a tv can be watched you already know what one is  is this corect?  

Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RinZo (Jun 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> By knowing that a tv can be watched you already know what one is  is this corect?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That would be correct


What kind of tv do you own?


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Jun 1, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> By knowing that a tv can be watched you already know what one is  is this corect?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire Z/G2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yea.. but you can still watch paint dry...

Anyone else want a cold beer atm?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 1, 2011)

Kristaps-K9-Lv said:


> Yea.. but you can still watch paint dry...
> 
> Anyone else want a cold beer atm?

Click to collapse



I would love a cold beer.

Are you supplying?


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Jun 1, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I would love a cold beer.
> 
> Are you supplying?

Click to collapse



naah... it's  01.38 AM at my country, and alcohol is sold only until 22.00
ok Im going to sleep, goodnight! 

anyone else sleepy?


----------



## il buono (Jun 2, 2011)

Kristaps-K9-Lv said:


> naah... it's  01.38 AM at my country, and alcohol is sold only until 22.00
> ok Im going to sleep, goodnight!
> 
> anyone else sleepy?

Click to collapse



Nope I'm wide awake since its 5:45pm right now.

What is the weather like in your area?


----------



## mrcd (Jun 2, 2011)

where my frend sell sgs2 from? Plese excuse me thank you kind sir


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 2, 2011)

mrcd said:


> where my frend sell sgs2 from? Plese excuse me thank you kind sir

Click to collapse



Try the marketplace section. Nd where are you from? Your English doesn't seem that great

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## testsubject00001 (Jun 2, 2011)

He is incapacitated right now.
being incapacitated sounds pretty good right now. 
Anyone else have a stressful job?


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 2, 2011)

testsubject00001 said:


> He is incapacitated right now.
> being incapacitated sounds pretty good right now.
> Anyone else have a stressful job?

Click to collapse



Yes I do.

Why does my throat hurt so bloody much?


 Noob's Watch This


----------



## RinZo (Jun 2, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Yes I do.
> 
> Why does my throat hurt so bloody much?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You might have a cold lol


Do you feel okay?


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 2, 2011)

RinZo said:


> You might have a cold lol
> 
> 
> Do you feel okay?

Click to collapse



No i dont have a cold i have a sharp stabbing pain in my throat when i swallow, been like it for a week now.

Is there a doctor in OT?


 Noob's Watch This


----------



## testsubject00001 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, Pull the knife out of your neck and go to the ER.
Will you be paying Cash or Credit?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 2, 2011)

testsubject00001 said:


> Yes, Pull the knife out of your neck and go to the ER.
> Will you be paying Cash or Credit?

Click to collapse



Cash 


Do you still have your tonsils??


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 2, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Cash
> 
> 
> Do you still have your tonsils??

Click to collapse



Yes I do

Do you?


 Noob's Watch This


----------



## RinZo (Jun 2, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Yes I do
> 
> Do you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure do


Are they swollen??


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 2, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Sure do
> 
> 
> Are they swollen??

Click to collapse



Don't think so. My wife had a look and she said it looked normal.

What is normal? 


 Noob's Watch This


----------



## brewstermax (Jun 2, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Don't think so. My wife had a look and she said it looked normal.
> 
> What is normal?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Normal is whatever state of being is accepted by society. Normal is also whatever you personally view to be normal. Normal is whatever Big Brother says it is. 

What is abnormal?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 2, 2011)

brewstermax said:


> Normal is whatever state of being is accepted by society. Normal is also whatever you personally view to be normal. Normal is whatever Big Brother says it is.
> 
> What is abnormal?

Click to collapse



The opposite of what you just posted.  I guess.


Why does sun burn have to hurt soo bad?


----------



## boborone (Jun 2, 2011)

RinZo said:


> The opposite of what you just posted.  I guess.
> 
> 
> Why does sun burn have to hurt soo bad?

Click to collapse



Because your anglo ancestors feared the devil sun. Whereas my native forefathers were glad to see it.

Why does my tan fade so easily?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

boborone said:


> Because your anglo ancestors feared the devil sun. Whereas my native forefathers were glad to see it.
> 
> Why does my tan fade so easily?

Click to collapse



because you're a redneck 

why do americans hate rednecks?


----------



## Dogen83 (Jun 2, 2011)

Rednecks seem to like other rednecks... I guess the rest of us just read those "... you might be a redneck" jokes and think, "God help me if I ever have 8 broken down cars on my lawn."

Why does my cat like to sleep on my feet?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

Dogen83 said:


> Rednecks seem to like other rednecks... I guess the rest of us just read those "... you might be a redneck" jokes and think, "God help me if I ever have 8 broken down cars on my lawn."
> 
> Why does my cat like to sleep on my feet?

Click to collapse



because they don't stink 

how cool are you?


----------



## mrcd (Jun 2, 2011)

hello sir! what is in debt? kindly please know


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

mrcd said:


> hello sir! what is in debt? kindly please know

Click to collapse



to get eye contact from a real girl for more than 5 seconds,
and I won 


now where is my money?


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> to get eye contact from a real girl for more than 5 seconds,
> and I won
> 
> 
> now where is my money?

Click to collapse



I stole it. hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!

Why does this thread only have 3 stars when it rocks?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

because nobody votes 

why are you sad?


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because nobody votes
> 
> why are you sad?

Click to collapse



because of my really **** internet connection 



Should I move house just to get better download speeds?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> because of my really **** internet connection
> 
> 
> 
> Should I move house just to get better download speeds?

Click to collapse



yeah you should

do you live in the desert?!?!?


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah you should
> 
> do you live in the desert?!?!?

Click to collapse



no i live here

Do you live in desert?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> no i live here
> 
> Do you live in desert?

Click to collapse



I think I do 

seriously, where is my money?


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I think I do
> 
> seriously, where is my money?

Click to collapse



I wish I knew.

If you had some money would you buy me a beer?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 2, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> I wish I knew.
> 
> If you had some money would you buy me a beer?

Click to collapse



Sure, but I don't drink beer myself.

Why do people like beer?! It's gross.

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 2, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Sure, but I don't drink beer myself.
> 
> Why do people like beer?! It's gross.
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Because drinking makes you a man.

Are you not a man?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Because drinking makes you a man.
> 
> Are you not a man?

Click to collapse



hes a banana 


can i borrow some money? plz


----------



## blackangel104 (Jun 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> hes a banana
> 
> 
> can i borrow some money? plz

Click to collapse



No, you still owe my tacos.

Wheres my taco?

We drown in four loko


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

blackangel104 said:


> No, you still owe my tacos.
> 
> Wheres my taco?
> 
> We drown in four loko

Click to collapse



I ate them, mmmmmm 

want my vomit?


----------



## il buono (Jun 2, 2011)

Hmmm tempting but no thanks

Wanna hang out later?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Hmmm tempting but no thanks
> 
> Wanna hang out later?

Click to collapse



I can't we're in different continents 

what does your username mean?


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I can't we're in different continents
> 
> what does your username mean?

Click to collapse



Initials with birth year.

What country annoys you the most?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 3, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Initials with birth year.
> 
> What country annoys you the most?

Click to collapse



The United States. ( disclaimer: I am a U.S. Citizen)
 Is Sprint gonna give me a hard time canceling my new line (that Amazon set up by mistake) and let me transfer my new Mifi to my old line as my two year upgrade (which I'm due for)?
Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.30 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The United States. ( disclaimer: I am a U.S. Citizen)
> Is Sprint gonna give me a hard time canceling my new line (that Amazon set up by mistake) and let me transfer my new Mifi to my old line as my two year upgrade (which I'm due for)?
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.30 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Yes cause Sprint is just like that. 

Why do people chew loudly when they eat?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 3, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Yes cause Sprint is just like that.
> 
> Why do people chew loudly when they eat?

Click to collapse



Not all people.  Just slobs.


Do you have a fetish?


----------



## Dogen83 (Jun 3, 2011)

Not in the sense of an inanimate object believed to be imbued with a spirit, no. No fetish of that kind.

Beer and pizza, a good combination, or the best combination?


----------



## testsubject00001 (Jun 3, 2011)

Defiantly the best. Its the only thing I eat and drink.
Anyone wanna buy me a beer?


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Ill buy you one if you promise to buy me one back.

do you take cheque?

Sent from my AWESOME DZ


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

testsubject00001 said:


> Defiantly the best. Its the only thing I eat and drink.
> Anyone wanna buy me a beer?

Click to collapse



Sure. If you live anywhere near me

Is the ecoli outbreak in Europe going to make it to the US?


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 3, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Sure. If you live anywhere near me
> 
> Is the ecoli outbreak in Europe going to make it to the US?

Click to collapse



Hope not

Did you change your question or am I going mad?

Sent from my AWESOME DZ


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Hope not
> 
> Did you change your question or am I going mad?
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME DZ

Click to collapse



Change what question? Haha sorry man yeah I did. I remembered I asked the same question to some buddies from England and they did not get it so I changed it just so I wouldn't get asked "who'd I rather what?"

Anyone going out to a bar tonight?


----------



## HerrNieschnell (Jun 3, 2011)

..


----------



## il buono (Jun 3, 2011)

HerrNieschnell said:


> I will not go out tonight, have to do a lot for university...sucks -.-
> 
> Van Gogh or Claude Monet?

Click to collapse



Claude Monet but Salavdor Dali is my all time fave

Classic country music or new country music?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Claude Monet but Salavdor Dali is my all time fave
> 
> Classic country music or new country music?

Click to collapse



Neither I don't prefer country. It brings back bad memories.

Is there anything in your life that you avoid to try and not remind yourself of a bad experience? If so what? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Neither I don't prefer country. It brings back bad memories.
> 
> Is there anything in your life that you avoid to try and not remind yourself of a bad experience? If so what?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



My entire childhood.
Was, that the answer you wanted?

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.30 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> My entire childhood.
> Was, that the answer you wanted?
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.30 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Not quite, I meant like a certain food, or music genre, or song.

Try and reanswer? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Not quite, I meant like a certain food, or music genre, or song.
> 
> Try and reanswer?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Ummm.... Ranch Dressing. When I was little I loved ranch dressing, then.. I got sick from it, when I was ten and now the smell, even the sight of it makes me nauseous...
Was that better?

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.30 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 3, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummm.... Ranch Dressing. When I was little I loved ranch dressing, then.. I got sick from it, when I was ten and now the smell, even the sight of it makes me nauseous...
> Was that better?
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.30 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Exactly what I was looking for! 

Favorite song? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Exactly what I was looking for!
> 
> Favorite song?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Right at this moment... Who's gonna save my soul by gnarls barkley...
It changes by time of day though (my favorite song)
What's yours?

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.30 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 3, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Exactly what I was looking for!
> 
> Favorite song?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



Shine on you crazy diamond - pink floyd
and jesus of suburbia - greenday


do you like them too?


----------



## aardvarkr (Jun 3, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Shine on you crazy diamond - pink floyd
> and jesus of suburbia - greenday
> 
> 
> do you like them too?

Click to collapse



I don't hate them, but I certainly don't love them either.

Do you ever have the urge to climb that really awesome tree you pass everyday?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 3, 2011)

aardvarkr said:


> I don't hate them, but I certainly don't love them either.
> 
> Do you ever have the urge to climb that really awesome tree you pass everyday?

Click to collapse



I don't climb trees I just smoke em


Do you like nilla wafers?


----------



## bdubs4200 (Jun 3, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I don't climb trees I just smoke em
> 
> 
> Do you like nilla wafers?

Click to collapse



No there disgustingly distasteful.

Why does one nut hang lower than the other? 

Sent from my NookColor using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 4, 2011)

bdubs4200 said:


> No there disgustingly distasteful.
> 
> Why does one nut hang lower than the other?
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Maybe so they don't rub together


Do you like nuts?


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Maybe so they don't rub together
> 
> 
> Do you like nuts?

Click to collapse



I adore roasted nuts 

Do you like to eat sushi?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 4, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> I adore roasted nuts
> 
> Do you like to eat sushi?

Click to collapse



I F-in LOVE sushi


Hasn't that question been asked?


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I F-in LOVE sushi
> 
> 
> Hasn't that question been asked?

Click to collapse



Yeah but I was eating sushi at the time I posted it. delicious!

Any interesting plans for the weekend?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 4, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Yeah but I was eating sushi at the time I posted it. delicious!
> 
> Any interesting plans for the weekend?

Click to collapse



work work and more work. Plenty of beer in between.



What's you moms name?


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

RinZo said:


> work work and more work. Plenty of beer in between.
> 
> 
> 
> What's you moms name?

Click to collapse



Ernestina

Do you think Stephen Hawking is crazy or smart?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 4, 2011)

RinZo said:


> work work and more work. Plenty of beer in between.
> 
> 
> 
> What's you moms name?

Click to collapse



Ann. 
What's your Dad's name?

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## RinZo (Jun 4, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ann.
> What's your Dad's name?
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.31 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Thats really weird.  Step mom's name is Ann.  My fathers name is Brian though.



Any siblings?


----------



## boborone (Jun 4, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Thats really weird.  Step mom's name is Ann.  My fathers name is Brian though.
> 
> 
> 
> Any siblings?

Click to collapse



Banned cause your name makes me think Grease.

Yep. Half brother, half sister, step brother.

Have you ever smashed a tube tv? When does it stop crackling?


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

boborone said:


> Banned cause your name makes me think Grease.
> 
> Yep. Half brother, half sister, step brother.
> 
> Have you ever smashed a tube tv? When does it stop crackling?

Click to collapse



Nope because people pay good money for those in Mexico 

What kind of women do you tend to ignore? (or guy if a girl responds)


----------



## bdubs4200 (Jun 4, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Nope because people pay good money for those in Mexico
> 
> What kind of women do you tend to ignore? (or guy if a girl responds)

Click to collapse



The loudest ones trying to get everyone's attention.

Have you ever licked a Tootsie pop till you got to the center?  If so, how many licks? 

Sent from my NookColor using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

bdubs4200 said:


> The loudest ones trying to get everyone's attention.
> 
> Have you ever licked a Tootsie pop till you got to the center?  If so, how many licks?
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



nope


what did just happen?


----------



## Master™ (Jun 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nope
> 
> 
> what did just happen?

Click to collapse



*A:* Not quite sure what happened..
*Q:* If your friend dropped your phone and it broke, you would make them buy you a new phone?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

Master™ said:


> *A:* Not quite sure what happened..
> *Q:* If your friend dropped your phone and it broke, you would make them buy you a new phone?

Click to collapse



yeah, or maybe pay for fixing it 

where have you been?
and how did you get all those thanks?


----------



## Master™ (Jun 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, or maybe pay for fixing it
> 
> where have you been?
> and how did you get all those thanks?

Click to collapse



I have been here & there..
To get thanks you should be helpful  xD

Edit, Forgot the question part haha.
Q: What did you eat for breakfast?!


----------



## urbanengine1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Master™ said:


> I have been here & there..
> To get thanks you should be helpful  xD
> 
> Edit, Forgot the question part haha.
> Q: What did you eat for breakfast?!

Click to collapse



*A:* Eggs Benedict with a side of hash browns 

*Q*: if your parents got you an iphone, what would you do with it????

EDIT: I feel quite sad having the smallest amounts of likes


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Jun 4, 2011)

A: Sell it on Craigslist and buy another Captivate or SGS II.

Q: Why do you like/dislike your phone?


----------



## Master™ (Jun 4, 2011)

xThe Enforcer said:


> A: Sell it on Craigslist and buy another Captivate or SGS II.
> 
> Q: Why do you like/dislike your phone?

Click to collapse



A: I dislike my phone because it has sense.. and coming from a Nexus S, sense is horrible.. IMO

Q: When taking long trips do you bring your laptop and use your phone to tether?


----------



## idavid_ (Jun 4, 2011)

Nope because I don't have a laptop 
Why don't you just flash a no-sense ROM if you don't like Sense? (that would make Sense  )


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Jun 4, 2011)

idavid_ said:


> Nope because I don't have a laptop
> Why don't you just flash a no-sense ROM if you don't like Sense? (that would make Sense  )

Click to collapse



Question?!?!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

xThe Enforcer said:


> Question?!?!

Click to collapse



yeah, why do you care about people's jobs?


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, why do you care about people's jobs?

Click to collapse



I only care if it concerns me as well

When will a super volcano erupt?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> I only care if it concerns me as well
> 
> When will a super volcano erupt?

Click to collapse



Q&A) how could I know?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Q&A) how could I know?

Click to collapse



You'll know



Ever seen the movie "volcano"?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

RinZo said:


> You'll know
> 
> 
> 
> Ever seen the movie "volcano"?

Click to collapse



yeah, and I dreamt of a volcano same night 

when was it published??


----------



## RinZo (Jun 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, and I dreamt of a volcano same night
> 
> when was it published??

Click to collapse



Like 99 or something haha


Remember y2k?


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Jun 4, 2011)

RinZo said:


> You'll know
> 
> 
> 
> Ever seen the movie "volcano"?

Click to collapse



(It's funny to see rhw diversity on XDA Husam!)

A: Nope, I'll Netflix it now though.

Q: favorite band?


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Jun 4, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Like 99 or something haha
> 
> 
> Remember y2k?

Click to collapse



Crap, late post! My bad!

A: Yep, it was INSANE. /sarcasm.

Q: Favorite band?


----------



## 1234567188 (Jun 4, 2011)

Del amitri

Who would you go see live on concert if you got one wish 

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 4, 2011)

Queen.

Who would you see?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Queen.
> 
> Who would you see?

Click to collapse



greenday


what does rhw mean?


> (It's funny to see rhw diversity on XDA Husam!)

Click to collapse


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Jun 4, 2011)

husam666 said:


> greenday
> 
> 
> what does rhw mean?

Click to collapse



New keyboard, meant to say 'the'.

Q: How did you hear about XDA?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 4, 2011)

xThe Enforcer said:


> New keyboard, meant to say 'the'.
> 
> Q: How did you hear about XDA?

Click to collapse



google 
and used to see my brother browsing it when he had an i-mate K-Jam


what is your best feature?


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 4, 2011)

My left arm because I love the tattoo on it.

Have you got any tattoo's?


----------



## olliedroid (Jun 4, 2011)

No.  What's your favorite ice cream flavor?


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 4, 2011)

olliedroid said:


> No.  What's your favorite ice cream flavor?

Click to collapse



Phish Food.

Anyone doing anything fun tonight?


----------



## {Diemex} (Jun 4, 2011)

If you can call sitting in a bus for 12hours on your way to spain, the YES.

Anyone know some good android programming tutorials?

"I crap by myself. I dont need iCrap....yet!"
transmitted from a Galaxy beyond your imagination.


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry, I don't.

Favorite woman in the world?


----------



## Michael2002 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nicoleta Luciu, google her


----------



## Adolf1994 (Jun 4, 2011)

Eva Angelina 

Am I the only one here with animated avatar? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




if no, then show me proof


----------



## 1234567188 (Jun 4, 2011)

Adolf1994 said:


> Eva Angelina
> 
> Am I the only one here with animated avatar?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes

You leave on cross country trip (by car) 2 hours away you relize yoh left your phone at home do you go back to get it? 

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## il buono (Jun 4, 2011)

1234567188 said:


> Yes
> 
> You leave on cross country trip (by car) 2 hours away you relize yoh left your phone at home do you go back to get it?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



No cause I can also use my ipod as a phone with the mobile hotspot I have

What would be the craziest thing you would do to get a girl to date you? (or guy)


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Jun 5, 2011)

Just to date? I never had to do anything crazy, either happened or I asked! If I had to... Sky dive or get tased!

Favorite TV show?


----------



## Aeren (Jun 5, 2011)

CHiPS

Estrada was a P I M P


Craziest Thing You Ate??


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Jun 5, 2011)

Wet dog food. Was on a fear factor type of show.

First kiss? Hahaha


----------



## RinZo (Jun 5, 2011)

Nah I don't want to be your first kiss



Ever been to Azeroth?


----------



## Aeren (Jun 5, 2011)

Sadly I go Daily,  WoW is like crack AND Heroin to me.

Longest you have gone without shower/bath?

(you stinky sob)


----------



## il buono (Jun 6, 2011)

Aeren said:


> Sadly I go Daily,  WoW is like crack AND Heroin to me.
> 
> Longest you have gone without shower/bath?
> 
> (you stinky sob)

Click to collapse



4 days...was out hiking though if that's a good excuse haha

EVer been stood up by a date?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 6, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> 4 days...was out hiking though if that's a good excuse haha
> 
> EVer been stood up by a date?

Click to collapse



Noope


Whats your favorite sandwich meat?


----------



## MuDDuQ (Jun 6, 2011)

Ham 

Have you ever ate a sandwich and relized you forgot to put meat on it


----------



## RinZo (Jun 6, 2011)

MuDDuQ said:


> Ham
> 
> Have you ever ate a sandwich and relized you forgot to put meat on it

Click to collapse



Yeah.  Peanut butter and jelly


Do you prefer chunky or smooth PB?


----------



## il buono (Jun 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Yeah.  Peanut butter and jelly
> 
> 
> Do you prefer chunky or smooth PB?

Click to collapse



Love both but slightly prefer chunky

New York style or Chicago style pizza?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 6, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Love both but slightly prefer chunky
> 
> New York style or Chicago style pizza?

Click to collapse



New york


Have you wanted to punch your neighbor in the face?


----------



## il buono (Jun 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> New york
> 
> 
> Have you wanted to punch your neighbor in the face?

Click to collapse



Yes! (he stole some pokemon cards back in the day haha)

Have you ever raced on regular streets?


----------



## dozer13 (Jun 6, 2011)

yes i have still waiting to get my DL back from last time.... reckless driving charges suck.

why the ten post count? and wait times... just want to ask if the random restarts are norm on frozen1.1.1 rom or if i got a prob but now guess ill have to wait another hour just to ask......


----------



## 1234567188 (Jun 6, 2011)

dozer13 said:


> yes i have still waiting to get my DL back from last time.... reckless driving charges suck.
> 
> why the ten post count? and wait times... just want to ask if the random restarts are norm on frozen1.1.1 rom or if i got a prob but now guess ill have to wait another hour just to ask......

Click to collapse



It helps weed out trolls

What are you most afraid of?
Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## Dirk (Jun 6, 2011)

1234567188 said:


> It helps weed out trolls
> 
> What are you most afraid of?
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



The Wicked Witch of The East. (Freaks me out, even now!)

Have you ever skinny-dipped in public?


----------



## LiGhTMaGiCk (Jun 6, 2011)

DirkGently1 said:


> The Wicked Witch of The East. (Freaks me out, even now!)
> 
> Have you ever skinny-dipped in public?

Click to collapse



No way I'd freak out!

What is your current ROM (if any) and on which device?


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Jun 6, 2011)

Mosaic 3 Diet. Captivate.

What kind of car do you drive?!


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ford fiesta.

Does anyone ever consider hurting them selves on purpose to get out of work?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 6, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Ford fiesta.
> 
> Does anyone ever consider hurting them selves on purpose to get out of work?

Click to collapse



No..........

Anyone reccomend a cheap good hdmi cable for no more then 20 bucks, that i can buy in store so i dont have to wait for it to ship??


----------



## RinZo (Jun 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> No..........
> 
> Anyone reccomend a cheap good hdmi cable for no more then 20 bucks, that i can buy in store so i dont have to wait for it to ship??

Click to collapse



Vizio cords are cheap

What size is your TV?

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## ctraywick1 (Jun 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Because he's so simple
> 
> 
> Does anyone still like Dane Cook?

Click to collapse



Nope... who's dane cook

* I'm just sayin......


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 6, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Vizio cords are cheap
> 
> What size is your TV?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



46inch Led Samsung 

Jeoulous??


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 6, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> 46inch Led Samsung
> 
> Jeoulous??

Click to collapse



Nope. 47 inch sony. 

DROID Incredible
OMFGB
Chads beta 8
Fcuk Apple. Nuff said.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 6, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Nope. 47 inch sony.
> 
> DROID Incredible
> OMFGB
> ...

Click to collapse



LED TV?? & Why didnt u ask a question.


----------



## ctraywick1 (Jun 6, 2011)

Because he was busy watching porn on his 47 inch... what do you watch on your 46

* I'm just sayin......


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 6, 2011)

OOPS Double Post 

See below post......


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 6, 2011)

ctraywick1 said:


> Because he was busy watching porn on his 47 inch... what do you watch on your 46
> 
> * I'm just sayin......

Click to collapse



I watch anything on my computer wirlessly via Hp Wireless Tv Connect and

Netflix,hulu plus via widgets on tv and Xbox 360 etc 


What size of tv do u have and what do u watch??


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Jun 7, 2011)

32inch LCD Samsung. I dual monitor 720p shows/movies. Everything from Sopranos to Trailer Park Boys!

Worst injury?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

xThe Enforcer said:


> 32inch LCD Samsung. I dual monitor 720p shows/movies. Everything from Sopranos to Trailer Park Boys!
> 
> Worst injury?

Click to collapse



This will sound stupid but here it goes.  I fell off a golf cart and hit my head on the cement and had to be rushed to the hospital lol 



Sounds crazy right?


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> This will sound stupid but here it goes.  I fell off a golf cart and hit my head on the cement and had to be rushed to the hospital lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds crazy right?

Click to collapse



Not if you were drunk at the time... where you?

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## l4nc3r (Jun 7, 2011)

I always am. When aren't you supposed to be drunk?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

l4nc3r said:


> I always am. When aren't you supposed to be drunk?

Click to collapse



During every day life.




Why do fools fall in love?


----------



## PyRo1121 (Jun 7, 2011)

He'll no

Do you like sankes?

Sent from my MB860 using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

PyRo1121 said:


> He'll no
> 
> Do you like sankes?
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse




I don't know what a sanke is.

Why was the previous question answered "He'll no"?


----------



## il buono (Jun 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I don't know what a sanke is.
> 
> Why was the previous question answered "He'll no"?

Click to collapse



A foreigner who misread the question or he has a bad hangover

Is your city being affected by wildfire smoke?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> A foreigner who misread the question or he has a bad hangover
> 
> Is your city being affected by wildfire smoke?

Click to collapse



No, def. not in Ohio haha



Does it smell bad?


----------



## il buono (Jun 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> No, def. not in Ohio haha
> 
> 
> 
> Does it smell bad?

Click to collapse



Doesn't smell much but people with allergies are complaining.

Is the weather girl for your news channel attractive?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Doesn't smell much but people with allergies are complaining.
> 
> Is the weather girl for your news channel attractive?

Click to collapse



I think there's only one female.  She's fairly attractive though.


Do you like the news?


----------



## il buono (Jun 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I think there's only one female.  She's fairly attractive though.
> 
> 
> Do you like the news?

Click to collapse



Yeah especially since there isn't much to see in the morning

What's your favorite professional sport?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 7, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> Yeah especially since there isn't much to see in the morning
> 
> What's your favorite professional sport?

Click to collapse



American (for my friends from other countries  ) Football. My Dad played as an offensive guard for the San Francisco 49ers in the sixties til He was injured. 
Can anyone explain this?

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 7, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> American (for my friends from other countries  ) Football. My Dad played as an offensive guard for the San Francisco 49ers in the sixties til He was injured.
> Can anyone explain this?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Try a victoria magazine next time

You said your bird was a girl, right?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 7, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Try a victoria magazine next time
> 
> You said your bird was a girl, right?

Click to collapse



yes
so?

10shiz


----------



## il buono (Jun 7, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yes
> so?
> 
> 10shiz

Click to collapse



So you can get a male and mate them

Do you think the Nazi's had out of this world help developing their technology back in the day?


----------



## 1234567188 (Jun 7, 2011)

eao1991 said:


> So you can get a male and mate them
> 
> Do you think the Nazi's had out of this world help developing their technology back in the day?

Click to collapse



no.

Would you rather never be able to use a smartphone again, or have to use only apple products

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 7, 2011)

1234567188 said:


> no.
> 
> Would you rather never be able to use a smartphone again, or have to use only apple products
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I'd have to shoot myself in the face and survive before I use an apple product as my main phone. At least then I'll have an excuse for my unintelligent decision. 

What is the next phone you want to get? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> I'd have to shoot myself in the face and survive before I use an apple product as my main phone. At least then I'll have an excuse for my unintelligent decision.
> 
> What is the next phone you want to get?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



From the current ones HTC sensation
Would you be kind enough to donate me one? 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## testsubject00001 (Jun 8, 2011)

Not I, I want the new Galaxy S II and awaiting the release..
How come all apple owners are pretentious? (apple now no longer free from malware muaha)


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 8, 2011)

testsubject00001 said:


> Not I, I want the new Galaxy S II and awaiting the release..
> How come all apple owners are pretentious? (apple now no longer free from malware muaha)

Click to collapse



It's Steve Jobs fault Apple customers act the way they do.
What company is the worst ever, in your opinion? (as if we didn't already know  )

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Jun 8, 2011)

Wal-Mart. Hopefully no one even needs and explanation.

Favorite hobby?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 8, 2011)

xThe Enforcer said:


> Wal-Mart. Hopefully no one even needs and explanation.
> 
> Favorite hobby?

Click to collapse



I have 3: Video Games,Phone Hacking,Partying 

What fast food place should i eat today, anything but mcdonalds or taco bell?


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Jun 8, 2011)

Chick-Fil-A

How did you hear about XDA?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 8, 2011)

xThe Enforcer said:


> Chick-Fil-A
> 
> How did you hear about XDA?

Click to collapse



A buddy i used to work with told me about it from someone he heard it from, when i had an HTC Touch Back in 2008, told me about it and i found so many useful apps and tips like how to use xmradio and radio streaming on my phone, then i left cause i was on PPCGEEKS when i got my tp2 and was following Mighty ROMS.

Then Came Back when i switched to android and my epic 4g. 

I ate pizza for lunch as i dont like chickfilet.

What did u eat for lunch?


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Jun 8, 2011)

Burgers and hot dogs. At the academy on the skid pad 

Where were you born?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 8, 2011)

xThe Enforcer said:


> Burgers and hot dogs. At the academy on the skid pad
> 
> Where were you born?

Click to collapse



jerusalem, israel 


are you a cop?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> jerusalem, israel
> 
> 
> are you a cop?

Click to collapse



Depends, do you have something I want? (Q&A)

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 8, 2011)

no, but you do

why aren't you in your banana suit yet?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no, but you do
> 
> why aren't you in your banana suit yet?

Click to collapse



Because I haven't bought it yet.

I have something I want? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Because I haven't bought it yet.
> 
> I have something I want?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



yeah, potassium 

are you bored?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, potassium
> 
> are you bored?

Click to collapse



Beyond that.

What should I do to entertain myself? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## husam666 (Jun 8, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Beyond that.
> 
> What should I do to entertain myself?
> 
> -Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-

Click to collapse



say happy birthday to Ezell 
or maybe watch the big bang theory 

why cant i think of a decent question?


----------



## Kr1sk0_a (Jun 8, 2011)

husam666 said:


> say happy birthday to Ezell
> or maybe watch the big bang theory
> 
> why cant i think of a decent question?

Click to collapse



cuz you've had a hard day and your brain is stuck.

What is the best way to spend some money?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 8, 2011)

Kr1sk0_a said:


> cuz you've had a hard day and your brain is stuck.
> 
> What is the best way to spend some money?

Click to collapse



donating to xda

are you willing to do it?


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Jun 8, 2011)

Already did.

What what in the butt?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 8, 2011)

xThe Enforcer said:


> Already did.
> 
> What what in the butt?

Click to collapse



Answer: 




Question: Do u like south park?


----------



## Crowordove (Jun 9, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Question: Do u like south park?

Click to collapse



Answer: Hells Yes!

Question: At what temperature would the human body melt?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 9, 2011)

Crowordove said:


> Answer: Hells Yes!
> 
> Question: At what temperature would the human body melt?

Click to collapse



It can't, it can only burn 

How did i know that???


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Jun 9, 2011)

You are God.

Are you homosexual?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 9, 2011)

xThe Enforcer said:


> You are God.
> 
> Are you homosexual?

Click to collapse



Not that I know of.


Why? You interested?


----------



## dank1975 (Jun 9, 2011)

Just getting my posts up, so I can ask questions in development sections, is that ok?


Sent from my Optimized Inc using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 9, 2011)

dank1975 said:


> Just getting my posts up, so I can ask questions in development sections, is that ok?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Optimized Inc using XDA App

Click to collapse



You're supposed to answer the question above you.


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Jun 9, 2011)

Rinzo, I was just joking. I'm straight as a straight guy.

Q: Who did you vote for as President of the United States in the last election? If you didn't vote, why?


----------



## soraxd (Jun 9, 2011)

the white one, because I'm racist.

why did miley cyrus just come up in my playlist?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## 1234567188 (Jun 9, 2011)

soraxd said:


> the white one, because I'm racist.
> 
> why did miley cyrus just come up in my playlist?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App

Click to collapse



because you're a pedophile.

 why do you like children?

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 9, 2011)

1234567188 said:


> because you're a pedophile.
> 
> why do you like children?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I don't


Ever want to punch bratty little kids in the face?


----------



## 1234567188 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes but that wasn't an answer to the question. Why dont you give a real answer this time

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Jun 9, 2011)

Nope.

What state are you from?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 9, 2011)

xThe Enforcer said:


> Nope.
> 
> What state are you from?

Click to collapse



I'm from Ohio



Is it raining where you live?


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Jun 9, 2011)

Ohio is for lovers. And nope. Florida ftw.

How's your day so far?


----------



## anmtrn (Jun 9, 2011)

not too bad, just so damn hot, i cannot take this heat.

Why is it so hot today??


----------



## hendrickmz (Jun 9, 2011)

what's the matter bro??? XDA can fixed self..


----------



## 1234567188 (Jun 10, 2011)

Jesus is preparing us for hell, or thats the sign I hold up on the week end

 do you believe the world will end in 2012

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2011)

1234567188 said:


> Jesus is preparing us for hell, or thats the sign I hold up on the week end
> 
> do you believe the world will end in 2012
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Maybe..... 
Do you?

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Maybe.....
> Do you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



not at all


What are you doing?


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Jun 10, 2011)

RinZo said:


> not at all
> 
> 
> What are you doing?

Click to collapse



Just woke up! gonna go mow the lawn, at 31C degrees 

where would you wanna be - at hell, where theres HOT, fun, and fried sausages; or in Heaven, where there's nice weather but boring & nothing interesting to do just playing arf...


----------



## zhuhang (Jun 10, 2011)

rest in peace? lol
how about you?


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Jun 10, 2011)

zhuhang said:


> rest in peace? lol
> how about you?

Click to collapse



I think that I would like it in hell, cause atm it +30C outside and I can live with that 

anyone else?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 10, 2011)

I take cool, comfortable and boring any day over hot weather, fun or not....I hate the heat....
Do you watch the nightly news, and believe anything they say?

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 10, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I take cool, comfortable and boring any day over hot weather, fun or not....I hate the heat....
> Do you watch the nightly news, and believe anything they say?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



No. I only watch the news on break at work.


What year was your mom born?


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Jun 11, 2011)

1965.

If you could be immortal, would you?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2011)

xThe Enforcer said:


> 1965.
> 
> If you could be immortal, would you?

Click to collapse



no, life is boring
dont you think?


----------



## ILMF (Jun 11, 2011)

Immortal yes - at least til I got bored learning.

Favorite book? /hoping not asked yet

Sent from my TBolt using XDA Premium App


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 11, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Immortal yes - at least til I got bored learning.
> 
> Favorite book? /hoping not asked yet
> 
> Sent from my TBolt using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy.

Anyone got a good excuse to get out of a wedding reception that I don't want to go to tonight?

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy.
> 
> Anyone got a good excuse to get out of a wedding reception that I don't want to go to tonight?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



diarrhea
good idea?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> diarrhea
> good idea?

Click to collapse



No, that's not good enough haha.


Why wouldn't you want to go to the wedding reception?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> No, that's not good enough haha.
> 
> 
> Why wouldn't you want to go to the wedding reception?

Click to collapse



don't ask me, ask him 

where's that bacon avatar?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> don't ask me, ask him
> 
> where's that bacon avatar?

Click to collapse



tis gone.  that was a place holder for when I found a better one


You want the bacon one? lol


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> tis gone.  that was a place holder for when I found a better one
> 
> 
> You want the bacon one? lol

Click to collapse



everybody does 

why do you think that this one is better?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 11, 2011)

husam666 said:


> everybody does
> 
> why do you think that this one is better?

Click to collapse



Hah not sure.  I'll bring the bacon one back.


Could you live without bacon?


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Jun 11, 2011)

No.

What religion are you?


----------



## ILMF (Jun 11, 2011)

xThe Enforcer said:


> No.
> 
> What religion are you?

Click to collapse



None. It's a tool to control sheep. 

Do you find women to be utterly annoying after prolonged exposure? (married and have a daughter and they drive me fruit after a while...)

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2011)

ILMF said:


> None. It's a tool to control sheep.
> 
> Do you find women to be utterly annoying after prolonged exposure? (married and have a daughter and they drive me fruit after a while...)
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



No. But MEN CAN BE ANNOYING AS ANYTHING.... 
What are you doing today?

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## ILMF (Jun 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. But MEN CAN BE ANNOYING AS ANYTHING....
> What are you doing today?
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



Spending the day with my daughter, wife, and mom....

How do you like your eggs?

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Spending the day with my daughter, wife, and mom....
> 
> How do you like your eggs?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Scrambled, with tomatoes, and some melted american cheese.... 
(How) do you like (your) eggs?

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## RinZo (Jun 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Scrambled, with tomatoes, and some melted american cheese....
> (How) do you like (your) eggs?
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse




Scrambled with oregano and plenty of pepper.


Ever eaten free range eggs?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Scrambled with oregano and plenty of pepper.
> 
> 
> Ever eaten free range eggs?

Click to collapse



If you mean cage free... Yes. 
Do you buy organic meats and produce when you can?

I'm not sure how I sent this message


----------



## RinZo (Jun 11, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> If you mean cage free... Yes.
> Do you buy organic meats and produce when you can?
> 
> I'm not sure how I sent this message

Click to collapse



No, just eggs.  My dad has chickens.


Do you like tomatoes?


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Jun 11, 2011)

Of course, I'm Italian!

What time is it?


----------



## KyleBryant (Jun 11, 2011)

2:14pm in ohio

Do you find people who drive maroon cars to be a bit more "Stupid" behind the wheel than people with vehicles of different color?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 11, 2011)

KyleBryant said:


> 2:14pm in ohio
> 
> Do you find people who drive maroon cars to be a bit more "Stupid" behind the wheel than people with vehicles of different color?

Click to collapse



I've never noticed.  I'll def. keep an eye out though.


What color car do you drive?


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 11, 2011)

Purple.

Is socially acceptable to ask someone you don't know for a cigarette?

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## deliriousDroid (Jun 11, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> Purple.
> 
> Is socially acceptable to ask someone you don't know for a cigarette?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Depends where you live. Can I bum a fag off you? (Haha, always wanted to say that ogod, I have the mentality of a 10 year old sometimes)

Sent from my 'SilverBullet' HTCDesireZ running CM7


----------



## cjward23 (Jun 11, 2011)

I would gladly bum you a fag,

Can you get to thurlby in lincolnshire, England? (A fag will rolled and. ready for you)

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 11, 2011)

cjward23 said:


> I would gladly bum you a fag,
> 
> Can you get to thurlby in lincolnshire, England? (A fag will rolled and. ready for you)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



i dont think so

why don't the english people know that fag is short for ******?


----------



## ILMF (Jun 12, 2011)

They do. It's plural for fag.

Why don't we just call a stick a stick?

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2011)

Because we don't.
What was your favorite story when you were young? 


Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## ILMF (Jun 12, 2011)

I am entirely too old to remember when I was young, but "The Giving Tree" comes to mind.

Do you use a straw when drinking?


sent using XDA Premium


----------



## RinZo (Jun 12, 2011)

ILMF said:


> I am entirely too old to remember when I was young, but "The Giving Tree" comes to mind.
> 
> Do you use a straw when drinking?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Only when I eat out.



Got milk?

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## 1234567188 (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes, but not much. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## 1234567188 (Jun 12, 2011)

What's your favorite game

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## ILMF (Jun 12, 2011)

1234567188 said:


> What's your favorite game
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Answer a question, then ask one.

Do you floss daily?

XDA Premium via Gingeritis


----------



## Dreddge (Jun 12, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Answer a question, then ask one.
> 
> Do you floss daily?
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis

Click to collapse



No...about 3 times a week.

Question: Whats your favorite band/musician?

Sent from the bowels of my mind....


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Jun 12, 2011)

Lynyrd Skynyrd.

Do you like my favorite band?


----------



## mprou (Jun 12, 2011)

xThe Enforcer said:


> Lynyrd Skynyrd.
> 
> Do you like my favorite band?

Click to collapse



Never heard of them

What's the best place you went on vacation ever?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2011)

mprou said:


> Never heard of them
> 
> What's the best place you went on vacation ever?

Click to collapse



Eilat 


where did you go on your last vacation?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 12, 2011)

I went to Kalahari (indoor water park in Ohio. Not africa)


Ever been to a water park?


----------



## ILMF (Jun 12, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I went to Kalahari (indoor water park in Ohio. Not africa)
> 
> 
> Ever been to a water park?

Click to collapse



No I'm too scared. With all the kids, I'd keep thinking I'm swimming in pee.

Do you ever get stage fright when you pee?

XDA Premium via Gingeritis


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2011)

ILMF said:


> No I'm too scared. With all the kids, I'd keep thinking I'm swimming in pee.
> 
> Do you ever get stage fright when you pee?
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis

Click to collapse



I don't think so

what do you do to make people stop staring at your computer/phone screen?


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Jun 12, 2011)

I call them out on it and it usually works. 

Favorite Xbox 360 game?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> I don't think so
> 
> what do you do to make people stop staring at your computer/phone screen?

Click to collapse



Hit them with my brick. (Eilat is BEAUTIFUL! I WAS THERE )
What's the worst place you ever visited?

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hit them with my brick. (Eilat is BEAUTIFUL! I WAS THERE )
> What's the worst place you ever visited?
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



The Ministry of the Interior

why did you hate the worst place you visited?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> The Ministry of the Interior
> 
> why did you hate the worst place you visited?

Click to collapse



My boarding school...being surrounded by a bunch of rich snobs that take EVERYTHING for granted... I hate people who appreciate nothing.

I didn't write that. Prove it!


----------



## webstar1 (Jun 12, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> My boarding school...being surrounded by a bunch of rich snobs that take EVERYTHING for granted... I hate people who appreciate nothing.
> 
> I didn't write that. Prove it!

Click to collapse



Where's the question?!

How many galaxies are there?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2011)

webstar1 said:


> Where's the question?!
> 
> How many galaxies are there?

Click to collapse



Q&A) how could I know?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 12, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Q&A) how could I know?

Click to collapse



I forgot my question... Ban me 
Do you theme your phone/homescreen and if so, do you have a favorite?

I didn't write that. Prove it!


----------



## applejacks24 (Jun 12, 2011)

Deleted

10 car


----------



## RinZo (Jun 13, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I forgot my question... Ban me
> Do you theme your phone/homescreen and if so, do you have a favorite?
> 
> I didn't write that. Prove it!

Click to collapse



I'm using minimal arrows right now and love it.


How often do you charge your phone?


----------



## xThe Enforcer (Jun 13, 2011)

Almost everyday. 

Favorite Xbox 360 game?


----------



## 41LY45 (Jun 13, 2011)

xThe Enforcer said:


> Almost everyday.
> 
> Favorite Xbox 360 game?

Click to collapse



Don't exactly own an Xbox but I'll have to go with Dead Space. Played that b4. 

Q: Do you wear a watch? 

Sent from my MIUI-ed Captivate.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 13, 2011)

41LY45 said:


> Don't exactly own an Xbox but I'll have to go with Dead Space. Played that b4.
> 
> Q: Do you wear a watch?
> 
> Sent from my MIUI-ed Captivate.

Click to collapse



Nope.  Haven't for a couple years now.


Do you have your ear or ears pierced?


----------



## il buono (Jun 13, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Nope.  Haven't for a couple years now.
> 
> 
> Do you have your ear or ears pierced?

Click to collapse



Yes just my left ear

Where's the best place to grab a slice of pizza in your city?


----------



## 1234567188 (Jun 13, 2011)

Pizza hut, we have no good pizza

What's a man, in no less then 300 words

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## ILMF (Jun 13, 2011)

1234567188 said:


> Pizza hut, we have no good pizza
> 
> What's a man, in no less then 300 words
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



/end of thread unless a woman answers. Men don't need to talk that much.


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2011)

ILMF said:


> /end of thread unless a woman answers. Men don't need to talk that much.

Click to collapse



True, but I probably shouldn't state my opinion of "what a man is"...I'd get banned (blame Sparky for that)
Why do people do stupid things? 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> True, but I probably shouldn't state my opinion of "what a man is"...I'd get banned (blame Sparky for that)
> Why do people do stupid things?
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



because they dont know that they have a brain

why do people go offline when i tell them that i own a horse?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because they dont know that they have a brain
> 
> why do people go offline when i tell them that i own a horse?

Click to collapse



Because they think it's weird.
Why/how do you OWN A HORSE? 

Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Because they think it's weird.
> Why/how do you OWN A HORSE?
> 
> Sent from my NS running NSCollab 1.0.32 cuz I. STILL can't find my tin cans and string ....

Click to collapse



My stepbrothers daughter got one for her b-day


is that a problem?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> My stepbrothers daughter got one for her b-day
> 
> 
> is that a problem?

Click to collapse



yeah, horses stink
why do you hate my new avatar?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, horses stink
> why do you hate my new avatar?

Click to collapse



I don't hate it. You just had the last one for such a short time.


Is pink Floyd your favorite band?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I don't hate it. You just had the last one for such a short time.
> 
> 
> Is pink Floyd your favorite band?

Click to collapse



yeah 

who is your fav?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah
> 
> who is your fav?

Click to collapse



N'sync of course.


Remember them?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> N'sync of course.
> 
> 
> Remember them?

Click to collapse



yeah, good times 

really?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, good times
> 
> really?

Click to collapse



Haha, NO!


Do you like hip-hop?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Haha, NO!
> 
> 
> Do you like hip-hop?

Click to collapse



not too much


is it ok to tell a girl that i just met on the internet that she's beautiful?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not too much
> 
> 
> is it ok to tell a girl that i just met on the internet that she's beautiful?

Click to collapse



No.  Just don't sound like a creeper.


how beautiful is she?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> No.  Just don't sound like a creeper.
> 
> 
> how beautiful is she?

Click to collapse



to me very 
she offered to teach me spanish, shes from spain

are you gonna ask me to upload photos?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> to me very
> she offered to teach me spanish, shes from spain
> 
> are you gonna ask me to upload photos?

Click to collapse



pics or it didn't happen. haha jk


Don't you think that'd be weird?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

RinZo said:


> pics or it didn't happen. haha jk
> 
> 
> Don't you think that'd be weird?

Click to collapse



i guess so

she told me that i look interesting, with that guitar
and she asked for vids 

tell her that now?


----------



## mjs1231 (Jun 14, 2011)

Right

RON PAUL


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i guess so
> 
> she told me that i look interesting, with that guitar
> and she asked for vids
> ...

Click to collapse



Post those clips from your live show... Also introduce me... 
Is she just another groupie?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Post those clips from your live show... Also introduce me...
> Is she just another groupie?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



nope
i met her on omegle tbh
p.s she's real 

why arent you online?, i could give you her profile


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nope
> i met her on omegle tbh
> p.s she's real
> 
> why arent you online?, i could give you her profile

Click to collapse



Online where? You mean fb? (Q&a)

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Online where? You mean fb? (Q&a)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



yea fb 

is the question needed?


----------



## ILMF (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yea fb
> 
> is the question needed?

Click to collapse



Bann....I mean yes the question is needed.

How many people have you met in person that you met online first?

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yea fb
> 
> is the question needed?

Click to collapse



No, I am online now 
Will you send me the link??

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 14, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Bann....I mean yes the question is needed.
> 
> How many people have you met in person that you met online first?
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



2 or 3 i guess
there are a lotta people that i wish i could meet in person that i only met online 

?


----------



## ILMF (Jun 14, 2011)

husam666 said:


> 2 or 3 i guess
> there are a lotta people that i wish i could meet in person that i only met online
> 
> ?

Click to collapse



<picks up slack> do you prefer to relax with wine or beer </pick up slack>

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## bstylz911 (Jun 15, 2011)

ILMF said:


> <picks up slack> do you prefer to relax with wine or beer </pick up slack>
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



I would rather relax while getting a bj lol. 

Future plans ?

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

bstylz911 said:


> I would rather relax while getting a bj lol.
> 
> Future plans ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Becoming the president of The United States.


Will you vote for me?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Becoming the president of The United States.
> 
> 
> Will you vote for me?

Click to collapse



Nope. But I'd tap dat @$$.

Who dat @$$?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nope. But I'd tap dat @$$.
> 
> Who dat @$$?

Click to collapse



thats my ass.


Still wanna hit dat?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> thats my ass.
> 
> 
> Still wanna hit dat?

Click to collapse



Yeah, because i know it's not urs 


will help me collect money to buy my own bass guitar?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Yeah, because i know it's not urs
> 
> 
> will help me collect money to buy my own bass guitar?

Click to collapse



If you help me pay my credit card bills 


Do you use a pic or your fingers??


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> If you help me pay my credit card bills
> 
> 
> Do you use a pic or your fingers??

Click to collapse



i use a pick because i used to play the guitar 
am training my fingers.

its been now almost a week without a bass, i miss my friends' bass 


should i go to omegle and score some more chicks?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i use a pick because i used to play the guitar
> am training my fingers.
> 
> its been now almost a week without a bass, i miss my friends' bass
> ...

Click to collapse




Of course you should go score some more chicks



aren't you into guys?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Of course you should go score some more chicks
> 
> 
> 
> aren't you into guys?

Click to collapse



if normal guys ok

but if you are referring to g4ys, F*** NO!! 

which one was ur question?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> if normal guys ok
> 
> but if you are referring to g4ys, F*** NO!!
> 
> which one was ur question?

Click to collapse



The one with the question mark


Do you like coffee?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> The one with the question mark
> 
> 
> Do you like coffee?

Click to collapse



Are you kidding me? I'M THE COFFEE QUEEN! I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE....coffee. 
Do you? What kind do you like?

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Are you kidding me? I'M THE COFFEE QUEEN! I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE....coffee.
> Do you? What kind do you like?
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Any kind of coffee is good to be.  I'll drink it whichever way too


Do you put sugar pr cream in yours?


----------



## mindytech (Jun 15, 2011)

*Coffee question*

I use both.... I dont care for coffee taste so i dilute it lol

What is the fastest land creature in the world? 

Hint: NOT a cheetah


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

mindytech said:


> I dont care for coffee taste and the fact that I cant get a caffeine rush. lol
> 
> What is the fast land creature in the world?
> 
> Hint: NOT a cheetah

Click to collapse



i dont care

why do you?


----------



## mindytech (Jun 15, 2011)

care about what?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

mindytech said:


> care about what?

Click to collapse



which animal is the fastest 

is that what she told you?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 15, 2011)

mindytech said:


> care about what?

Click to collapse



Idiots who don't understand the rules of the game.

Right, right?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 15, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Idiots who don't understand the rules of the game.
> 
> Right, right?

Click to collapse



no left


are u sure you can use ur GPS?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no left
> 
> 
> are u sure you can use ur GPS?

Click to collapse



Although two rights don't make a left, three rights do.

So how many wrongs does it take to make a right?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i dont care
> 
> why do you?

Click to collapse



Maybe He knows and wants to see if anyone else does?
Is it a type of bird? ( I noticed your question included "creature" and not "mammal")

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## fasttechelec (Jun 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Maybe He knows and wants to see if anyone else does?
> Is it a type of bird? ( I noticed your question included "creature" and not "mammal")
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



I agree... the rules are to answer a question then ask.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

fasttechelec said:


> I agree... the rules are to answer a question then ask.

Click to collapse



If those are the rules and you just stated them

Why you ask no question?


----------



## mindytech (Jun 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Maybe He knows and wants to see if anyone else does?
> Is it a type of bird? ( I noticed your question included "creature" and not "mammal")
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



You are one of the few people that pay attention to that detail ..lol. 
Its not a bird.... 

hint: no feathers or fur


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2011)

mindytech said:


> You are one of the few people that pay attention to that detail ..lol.
> Its not a bird....
> 
> hint: no feathers or fur

Click to collapse



Its a bug. Has to be. You also said "LAND creature"
So, what is it? 
Edit: or a lizard, forgot about those.
Sent from somewhere, while I was doing something.


----------



## ILMF (Jun 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Its a bug. Has to be. You also said "LAND creature"
> So, what is it?
> Edit: or a lizard, forgot about those.
> Sent from somewhere, while I was doing something.

Click to collapse



Is it a flea?

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Is it a flea?
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



 Maybe. I want to know too.
Is that your question or your answer?

Sent from somewhere, while I was doing something.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Maybe. I want to know too.
> Is that your question or your answer?
> 
> Sent from somewhere, while I was doing something.

Click to collapse



This thread is off track.


Ever been out of the country?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> This thread is off track.
> 
> 
> Ever been out of the country?

Click to collapse



Yes. Many times.
Have you? (been out of your country)

Sent from somewhere, while I was doing something.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. Many times.
> Have you? (been out of your country)
> 
> Sent from somewhere, while I was doing something.

Click to collapse



Yes, but only to Canada.


Can you drive a manual transmission car?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 15, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Yes, but only to Canada.
> 
> 
> Can you drive a manual transmission car?

Click to collapse



Yes. But I don't drive anymore. It is how I originally learned.
Can you drive a tractor-trailer?

Sent from somewhere, while I was doing something.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 15, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. But I don't drive anymore. It is how I originally learned.
> Can you drive a tractor-trailer?
> 
> Sent from somewhere, while I was doing something.

Click to collapse



nooooo.  I'm sure id learn quickly though


do you drive a tractor trailer?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 16, 2011)

RinZo said:


> nooooo.  I'm sure id learn quickly though
> 
> 
> do you drive a tractor trailer?

Click to collapse



I drive an urban compact.

Do you drive people crazy?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I drive an urban compact.
> 
> Do you drive people crazy?

Click to collapse



Sometimes my girlfriend haha



What is your longest relationship?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 16, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Sometimes my girlfriend haha
> 
> 
> 
> What is your longest relationship?

Click to collapse



5 years. Just broke up two weeks ago. Feeling depressed. Making out with my right hand doesn't feel right, and I need a massage. 

Do you feel like I'm talking too much crap when I lack sleep?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 5 years. Just broke up two weeks ago. Feeling depressed. Making out with my right hand doesn't feel right, and I need a massage.
> 
> Do you feel like I'm talking too much crap when I lack sleep?

Click to collapse



Everyone talks crap, it's second hand nature of people like us to do stuff like that 

Who wants to help me build some roms?!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> Everyone talks crap, it's second hand nature of people like us to do stuff like that
> 
> Who wants to help me build some roms?!

Click to collapse



Not me. Gotz werk. 

How do you survive a full working day + band practise at night with only 2 hours+ of sleep?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Not me. Gotz werk.
> 
> How do you survive a full working day + band practise at night with only 2 hours+ of sleep?

Click to collapse



Lots of energy drinks and coffee.



What kind of music do you play?


----------



## bdubs4200 (Jun 16, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Lots of energy drinks and coffee.
> 
> What kind of music do you play?

Click to collapse



Metal! I love metal. I play the drums. Cradle of filth 1 spot#

What do you think of metal? 



Sent from my NookColor using XDA Premium App


----------



## bstylz911 (Jun 16, 2011)

Which type of race r u most afraid of ?

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## ILMF (Jun 16, 2011)

bstylz911 said:


> Which type of race r u most afraid of ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



Duh....a marathon

What IS the fastest mammal

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 16, 2011)

bstylz911 said:


> Which type of race r u most afraid of ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App

Click to collapse



A footrace. My physical condition sucks lately. 

Am I not the master of redirection?


----------



## ILMF (Jun 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> A footrace. My physical condition sucks lately.
> 
> Am I not the master of redirection?

Click to collapse



Uh, nope, WE are 

So, AGAIN, What is the fastest mammal?

XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 16, 2011)

ILMF said:


> Uh, nope, WE are
> 
> So, AGAIN, What is the fastest mammal?
> 
> XDA Premium via Gingeritis 1.0

Click to collapse



I don't know which one is the fastest, but the ones with great mammaries make me the hardest.

What was the question again?


----------



## twitch351 (Jun 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I don't know which one is the fastest, but the ones with great mammaries make me the hardest.
> 
> What was the question again?

Click to collapse



You like Whales with big boobies?!


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 16, 2011)

twitch153 said:


> You like Whales with big boobies?!

Click to collapse



No, but if you do give me your gfs number  
Eaten a banana recently??

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 16, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> No, but if you do give me your gfs number
> Eaten a banana recently??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



On Sunday, I think. Overhead my sister giving a lecture about potassium being bad for the heart to my dad, and had a laugh about bananas being used as a metric for radioactivity. Then we laughed about Godzilla going banananas at Japan due to the radioactivity level.

Can you hlep me? I'm lcaknig selep nad it sohws.


----------



## mindytech (Jun 16, 2011)

5 years....

(the answer to the fastest creature is....... tiger beetle. They run so fast that if they dont stop to see where they are, they could run into something and kill themselves.)

Are you a sports fan?


----------



## SidDark (Jun 16, 2011)

mindytech said:


> 5 years....
> 
> (the answer to the fastest creature is....... tiger beetle. They run so fast that if they dont stop to see where they are, they could run into something and kill themselves.)
> 
> Are you a sports fan?

Click to collapse



I watch the odd football game and the UFC but other than that no. ( That's proper football where you kick the ball not the American version played with the hands :S )

When was the sphinx in Egypt really built?



Sent while riding a tauntan across the ice fields of Hoth


----------



## Gigabitme (Jun 16, 2011)

SidDark said:


> I watch the odd football game and the UFC but other than that no. ( That's proper football where you kick the ball not the American version played with the hands :S )
> 
> When was the sphinx in Egypt really built?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No one really know when it was built... they have theories about it though.

Whats the scariest way to die?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 5 years. Just broke up two weeks ago. Feeling depressed. Making out with my right hand doesn't feel right, and I need a massage.
> 
> Do you feel like I'm talking too much crap when I lack sleep?

Click to collapse



Yes. But don't feel bad. I'm the queen of nonsensical crap talk when I'm tired. 
What are you doing today?

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## xmarkclx (Jun 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. But don't feel bad. I'm the queen of nonsensical crap talk when I'm tired.
> What are you doing today?

Click to collapse



Replying to this thread!

Where is the love?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2011)

xmarkclx said:


> Replying to this thread!
> 
> Where is the love?

Click to collapse



On vacation with hate. (they have a love/hate relationship...herp derp...     )
Should I goto the bank or procrastinate and put it off?

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## SidDark (Jun 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> On vacation with hate. (they have a love/hate relationship...herp derp...     )
> Should I goto the bank or procrastinate and put it off?
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Go to the bank.

What does procrastinate mean.


Sent while riding a tauntan across the ice fields of Hoth


----------



## husam666 (Jun 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> On vacation with hate. (they have a love/hate relationship...herp derp...     )
> Should I goto the bank or procrastinate and put it off?
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



no

aren't you on bed rest?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 16, 2011)

husam666 said:


> no
> 
> aren't you on bed rest?

Click to collapse



Yeah. But I still gotta put sum money in the bank or Sparky's gas card might not work much longer.... 
Should I leave Sparky stranded with no gas? 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## RinZo (Jun 16, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yeah. But I still gotta put sum money in the bank or Sparky's gas card might not work much longer....
> Should I leave Sparky stranded with no gas?
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



No way!!.  That's not nice




Why didn't he check his gas card?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2011)

RinZo said:


> No way!!.  That's not nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It just needs money in the account. I called the bank...
Should I goto sleep?

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 17, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> It just needs money in the account. I called the bank...
> Should I goto sleep?
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



No you shouldn't.

Why not stay up?


----------



## garnett5 (Jun 17, 2011)

Does it make any sense?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2011)

garnett5 said:


> Does it make any sense?

Click to collapse



You didn't give an answer.
What book should I read next?

Sent from somewhere, while I was doing something.


----------



## blubberbad (Jun 17, 2011)

Still one of my favorites....Noah Gordan - The Physician
___



Should i get drunk tonight?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2011)

blubberbad said:


> Still one of my favorites....Noah Gordan - The Physician
> ___
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you really think it's a good idea....then... Sure. 
Why do some people insist on being annoying and put on a superior attitude that they shouldn't have?


----------



## soulicro (Jun 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> If you really think it's a good idea....then... Sure.
> Why do some people insist on being annoying and put on a superior attitude that they shouldn't have?

Click to collapse



Because they have self-image issues and are completely insecure about themselves.

Why are hotdogs sold in packs of 8 or 16 and hotdog buns in packs of 6 or 12?!


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2011)

soulicro said:


> Because they have self-image issues and are completely insecure about themselves.
> 
> Why are hotdogs sold in packs of 8 or 16 and hotdog buns in packs of 6 or 12?!

Click to collapse



because the dog can eat the other 2 

what is ur device?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 18, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because the dog can eat the other 2
> 
> what is ur device?

Click to collapse



I believe you know... Any ideas on where I can find a replacement lcd cable for my clevo laptop?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 18, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> I believe you know... Any ideas on where I can find a replacement lcd cable for my clevo laptop?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Newegg.com....maybe?
When will my doctor let me OFF OF BEDREST??  

You did not just read this....


----------



## 1234567188 (Jun 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Newegg.com....maybe?
> When will my doctor let me OFF OF BEDREST??
> 
> You did not just read this....

Click to collapse



as soon as you're healthy.

Did you miss me?

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 18, 2011)

1234567188 said:


> as soon as you're healthy.
> 
> Did you miss me?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Sure I did.  
I'm bored. What is a good movie to watch? 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## reaper7881 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hangover2

Why is life boring

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 18, 2011)

reaper7881 said:


> Hangover2
> 
> Why is life boring
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App

Click to collapse



Because you are boring.....

Why am I watching Pee-Wee's great adventure and not able to change the channel?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 18, 2011)

M_T_M said:


> Because you are boring.....
> 
> Why am I watching Pee-Wee's great adventure and not able to change the channel?

Click to collapse



Cuz you secretly like the movie.  
Why do I feel like being lazy and not doing anything? 

I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!


----------



## billdozer357 (Jun 18, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cuz you secretly like the movie.
> Why do I feel like being lazy and not doing anything?
> 
> I didn't write that.  Prove it!!!

Click to collapse



Because it's Saturday.  Now for the question:

Given:
Yesterday was Thursday.
Tomorrow is Saturday.
Sunday is the day after that.

What day is it?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2011)

billdozer357 said:


> Because it's Saturday.  Now for the question:
> 
> Given:
> Yesterday was Thursday.
> ...

Click to collapse



its sunday here 

why wot you just look at your calendar?


----------



## Whereis404 (Jun 19, 2011)

billdozer357 said:


> Because it's Saturday.  Now for the question:
> 
> Given:
> Yesterday was Thursday.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well... if Yesterday was Thursday, Thursday 
Today i-is Friday, Friday (Partyin') 
Tomorrow is Saturday 
And Sunday comes after ... wards 
I don't want this weekend to end

That means... it must be... Labour day?


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Jun 19, 2011)

Well, then it should be, Friday?


----------



## johanlh (Jun 19, 2011)

JiroPrinz8 said:


> Well, then it should be, Friday?

Click to collapse



Indeed it is Friday!
How long are people going to do this? I mean, answering and asking questions?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

johanlh said:


> Indeed it is Friday!
> How long are people going to do this? I mean, answering and asking questions?

Click to collapse



as long as it takes, as long as it takes, son *sigh*

why the stupid question?


----------



## anmtrn (Jun 19, 2011)

Why not?? 

Sent from my DROID2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

anmtrn said:


> Why not??
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



because it sounds like rebecca black 

do you want that?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because it sounds like rebecca black
> 
> do you want that?

Click to collapse



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Does anyone actually like her? like anyone?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> Does anyone actually like her? like anyone?

Click to collapse



yeah, people who troll 

do you feed the troll?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 19, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah, people who troll
> 
> do you feed the troll?

Click to collapse



Never!



are you trolling me?


----------



## reaper7881 (Jun 19, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Never!
> 
> 
> 
> are you trolling me?

Click to collapse



Yes


Why is HTC so slow at pushing updates

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 20, 2011)

reaper7881 said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Why is HTC so slow at pushing updates
> ...

Click to collapse



Because they are learning from our chefs....

Do you think that if I wipe all my phone + flash porn images on my recovery+ hboot and claim that it just stopped working , i'll get it replaced?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## 1234567188 (Jun 20, 2011)

No. Just sticky. 
Why am I sad. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

1234567188 said:


> No. Just sticky.
> Why am I sad.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Partly because you have deep repressed issues that you are not will and capable of facing, and your sadness is an extension of your subconscious, pleading with your consciousness to take heed of your mental well-being before it decides to smash your collective heads on the wall, proverbially.

Or you have a lame nickname.

Decide?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Partly because you have deep repressed issues that you are not will and capable of facing, and your sadness is an extension of your subconscious, pleading with your consciousness to take heed of your mental well-being before it decides to smash your collective heads on the wall, proverbially.
> 
> Or you have a lame nickname.
> 
> Decide?

Click to collapse



The second. How did you escaped from the exam?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> The second. How did you escaped from the exam?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



By the skin of my foreskin, I'd think.

If your boss gives you a lot of work, is it good?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> By the skin of my foreskin, I'd think.
> 
> If your boss gives you a lot of work, is it good?

Click to collapse



Depends. Does he have that evil smile/grind on his face ?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 20, 2011)

Nah. He has that panicky ferret-ish look on his face.

Should I be worried?


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Jun 20, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nah. He has that panicky ferret-ish look on his face.
> 
> Should I be worried?

Click to collapse



I think you should, is he sweating a lot and uttering jibberish..?

Sent from my Milestone XT720 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

JiroPrinz8 said:


> I think you should, is he sweating a lot and uttering jibberish..?
> 
> Sent from my Milestone XT720 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Office air-cond is too cold for him to sweat, although he mutters gibberish all the time. 

Morning?


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Jun 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Office air-cond is too cold for him to sweat, although he mutters gibberish all the time.
> 
> Morning?

Click to collapse



Yes..

Coffee..?

Sent from my Milestone XT720 using XDA App


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 21, 2011)

JiroPrinz8 said:


> Yes..
> 
> Coffee..?
> 
> Sent from my Milestone XT720 using XDA App

Click to collapse



No rather have beer. 

What kind??


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> No rather have beer.
> 
> What kind??

Click to collapse



Cappucino. With lotsa cream. 

What's yours?


----------



## rwells813 (Jun 21, 2011)

Its a little something called boddingtons.


Are you afraid of the trolls?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

rwells813 said:


> Its a little something called boddingtons.
> 
> 
> Are you afraid of the trolls?

Click to collapse



Not really. Sometimes I just feel that they can't adjust to modern life now that they leave the bridge. 

Get it?


----------



## andypen (Jun 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Get it?

Click to collapse



Your question, or "it"?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

andypen said:


> Your question, or "it"?

Click to collapse



Well, obviously from your answer, you don't really know what this topic is about 

Read the OP?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Well, obviously from your answer, you don't really know what this topic is about
> 
> Read the OP?

Click to collapse



Yes I've heard original prankster


You like that song?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

Never heard of it.

Don't you know OP means Original Poster?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Never heard of it.
> 
> Don't you know OP means Original Poster?

Click to collapse



Of course I know that.  Original Prankster is a song by a band called Offsrping

Get it?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Of course I know that.  Original Prankster is a song by a band called Offsrping
> 
> Get it?

Click to collapse



Yup. And still I intentionally said OP.

Now you get it?


----------



## papa bewr (Jun 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yup. And still I intentionally said OP.
> 
> Now you get it?

Click to collapse



No.

Can you explain it again?

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

Nope.

Why should I?


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well you have to answr a question then ask one..

Do you get it now..? 

Sent from my Milestone XT720 using XDA App


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Jun 21, 2011)

papa bewr said:


> No.
> 
> Can you explain it again?
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Messed up, double post, now why would I do that..?

Sent from my Milestone XT720 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

Because you are a messy person.

Have you been in a situation when you are seeking the truth, but is suddenly afraid of the answer?


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Jun 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Because you are a messy person.
> 
> Have you been in a situation when you are seeking the truth, but is suddenly afraid of the answer?

Click to collapse



Indeed I have..
Are you a mindreader..?


Sent from my Milestone XT720 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

JiroPrinz8 said:


> Indeed I have..
> Are you a mindreader..?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Milestone XT720 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I can read most minds. Yours say...

Grey squiggly bit, straight bit, squiggly, squiggly, squiggly, straight, squiggly, round, hemisphere, valley, squiggly. 

Can you understand what I'm saying?


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Jun 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I can read most minds. Yours say...
> 
> Grey squiggly bit, straight bit, squiggly, squiggly, squiggly, straight, squiggly, round, hemisphere, valley, squiggly.
> 
> Can you understand what I'm saying?

Click to collapse





Sent from my XT720 Powered by Mioze's ESB


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 21, 2011)

JiroPrinz8 said:


> Sent from my XT720 Powered by Mioze's ESB

Click to collapse



Why, yes, I know I've rendered you speechless. It might be an amazing feat for some, but I do it so often that I no longer find it fascinating.

Still amazed?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Why, yes, I know I've rendered you speechless. It might be an amazing feat for some, but I do it so often that I no longer find it fascinating.
> 
> Still amazed?

Click to collapse



nope, xda app fails most of the time 

what does OP mean?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 21, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nope, xda app fails most of the time
> 
> what does OP mean?

Click to collapse



Ongoing parody 
Scrabble?


Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 21, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Ongoing parody
> Scrabble?
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



I love that game 

should I take a bassist request in a new band?


----------



## 1234567188 (Jun 21, 2011)

Nah, most bands suck, and also music is horrible.

What's a good game I haven't heard of.

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## lohho (Jun 21, 2011)

1234567188 said:


> Nah, most bands suck, and also music is horrible.
> 
> What's a good game I haven't heard of.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Dominion.
(Its a cardgame with a "fix" cardset)
Should i use F1 V7 or F1 SGS2 mod V2 ?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

You should use CM. It's da best! Especially if you use the nightlies!

@ HUS: Make sure you can handle the responsibilities of having two bands (I'm playing this weekend and last weekend, so I'm getting slightly tired)

@ 123456xxxx : Space Pirates and Zombies. Indie game, still in beta, but very good and addictive!


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> You should use CM. It's da best! Especially if you use the nightlies!
> 
> @ HUS: Make sure you can handle the responsibilities of having two bands (I'm playing this weekend and last weekend, so I'm getting slightly tired)
> 
> @ 123456xxxx : Space Pirates and Zombies. Indie game, still in beta, but very good and addictive!

Click to collapse



 You did not post a question
Where's ur question!?!?  ^answer
Should I flash another ROM or admit defeat (and that I actually like, MIUI   )

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> You did not post a question
> Where's ur question!?!?  ^answer
> Should I flash another ROM or admit defeat (and that I actually like, MIUI   )
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Flash CM7!

Why do we all have OCDs?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Flash CM7!
> 
> Why do we all have OCDs?

Click to collapse



Cuz it's a crazy (damn swype keyboard putting it's own words in..) disease...   I have flashed CM7 I was on the nightlies for the longest... (also Gigglebread a kang fer the N1)
What tablet should I get?

Sent from here.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cuz it's a crazy (damn swype keyboard putting it's own words in..) disease...   I have flashed CM7 I was on the nightlies for the longest... (also Gigglebread a kang fer the N1)
> What tablet should I get?
> 
> Sent from here.

Click to collapse



iPad DUH



lol?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

Hmm... The Acer sounds cheap, but the Transformer is much bigger (with that sexay keyboard things) at only $50 more (I think...), so... it's up to you, I guess.

Which ones were you looking at?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

RinZo said:


> iPad DUH
> 
> 
> 
> lol?

Click to collapse



Yes. You should have bought the iPad 2, you [email protected]

Double LOL?


----------



## 1234567188 (Jun 22, 2011)

Not really.
How is it every time you play with magic water I'm the one who gets soaked?
Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 22, 2011)

Cause it's magical? <Q&A at the same time.


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 22, 2011)

Why don't all guitars come with Sperzel Locking tuners??


----------



## k0sh (Jun 22, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> Why don't all guitars come with Sperzel Locking tuners??

Click to collapse



because i don't know 

Q\ Why the heck , almost the members post always wrong threads in wrong sections ?


----------



## bigjoexxl (Jun 22, 2011)

Where can I find some cool icons packs?

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## k0sh (Jun 22, 2011)

bigjoexxl said:


> Where can I find some cool icons packs?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  

you should answer my question then you ask a question


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

k0sh said:


> FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL  FAIL
> 
> you should answer my question then you ask a question

Click to collapse



FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL FAIL 


Where exactly is your question??


----------



## k0sh (Jun 22, 2011)

do you even have an eye's ? 


> because i don't know
> 
> Q\ Why the heck , almost the members post always wrong threads in wrong sections ?

Click to collapse


----------



## rwells813 (Jun 22, 2011)

k0sh said:


> do you even have an eye's ?

Click to collapse



I have eyes and even i seen it


Does anyone ever read the OP or better yet the threads anymore?


Sent from SGS Captivate CM7 or MIUI with Escapist orTKGlitch using XDA premium app.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 22, 2011)

rwells813 said:


> I have eyes and even i seen it
> 
> 
> Does anyone ever read the OP or better yet the threads anymore?
> ...

Click to collapse



I did once.


Who wants to be a millionaire?


----------



## pokedude911 (Jun 22, 2011)

Me!

But I have a awful phone.

Are you in bed?

Sent from my Alcatel OT-980 using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 22, 2011)

pokedude911 said:


> Me!
> 
> But I have a awful phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, I'm sitting on the couch.


Want to go to bed?


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 22, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Want to go to bed?

Click to collapse




Yes, if you look anything like your Avatar 


Where's my Hamburger ??


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> Yes, if you look anything like your Avatar

Click to collapse



You forgot your question! 
Which would you buy(the Samsung 10.1 tab or the Acer Iconia)?

Sent from here.


----------



## RinZo (Jun 22, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> Yes, if you look anything like your Avatar

Click to collapse



I don't 

Is the concept of this game really THAT hard?


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 22, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I don't
> 
> Is the concept of this game really THAT hard?

Click to collapse



No, and I corrected my post.

Where's my Hamburger ??


----------



## k0sh (Jun 22, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I don't
> 
> Is the concept of this game really THAT hard?

Click to collapse



nah , take it easy as much as you can ? 

why you putting your AS* in our face ?


----------



## k0sh (Jun 22, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> No, and I corrected my post.
> 
> Where's my Hamburger ??

Click to collapse



the cat ate it 

why do i feel hungry after i read HAMBURGER ?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 22, 2011)

k0sh said:


> the cat ate it
> 
> why do i feel hungry after i read HAMBURGER ?

Click to collapse



because its food?


Don't you prefer cheeseburgers?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

RinZo said:


> because its food?
> 
> 
> Don't you prefer cheeseburgers?

Click to collapse



Yes. Of course
Why did you ignore my question? 

Sent from here.


----------



## k0sh (Jun 22, 2011)

RinZo said:


> because its food?
> 
> 
> Don't you prefer cheeseburgers?

Click to collapse



nah , i preferred Spaghetti 

why you are showing us your bloody ass ?


----------



## k0sh (Jun 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. Of course
> Why did you ignore my question?
> 
> Sent from here.

Click to collapse



because he is not GAY 

why you are so angry if someone ignore you ? SPECIALLY GUY !?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

k0sh said:


> because he is not GAY
> 
> why you are so angry if someone ignore you ? SPECIALLY GUY !?

Click to collapse



WTF, I'M NOT GAY

HOW DO I TURN THE CAPSLOCK OFF?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> WTF, I'M NOT GAY
> 
> HOW DO I TURN THE CAPSLOCK OFF?

Click to collapse



Ummm....press CAPSLOCK again? 
WTF? why won't anyone answer my question? (no, I'm not mad, I just wanna know why)

Sent from here.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummm....press CAPSLOCK again?
> WTF? why won't anyone answer my question? (no, I'm not mad, I just wanna know why)
> 
> Sent from here.

Click to collapse



maybe because i didn't read it 

what was your question?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> maybe because i didn't read it
> 
> what was your question?

Click to collapse



 Ok. Hi Husam! 
What tablet should I make Sparky get me?

Sent from here.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ok. Hi Husam!
> What tablet should I make Sparky get me?
> 
> Sent from here.

Click to collapse



the htc one for sure 

so whats up?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> the htc one for sure
> 
> so whats up?

Click to collapse



I'm eating lunch and writing my Dad an email... Wanna say hi to him?

Sent from here.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm eating lunch and writing my Dad an email... Wanna say hi to him?
> 
> Sent from here.

Click to collapse



yeah sure, why not ?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah sure, why not ?

Click to collapse



Because he is eating cake and the cake is a lie   why am i still bleeding?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Because he is eating cake and the cake is a lie   why am i still bleeding?

Click to collapse



because you're full of orange juice 

ever been in a lemon party?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because you're full of orange juice
> 
> ever been in a lemon party?

Click to collapse



XD No, but thanks to you and Dan I have seen one  Hwve you?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> XD No, but thanks to you and Dan I have seen one  Hwve you?

Click to collapse



not that I remember xD

any questions?
cuz i have none


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not that I remember xD
> 
> any questions?
> cuz i have none

Click to collapse



yes.


how do u feel about this?  http://www.schooltube.com/video/0bb8adf3c3e639a2cfb1/Rebecca-Black-Friday-OFFICIAL-VIDEO


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

same way i feel about this www.thecakeisalie.com

ever seen it?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> same way i feel about this www.thecakeisalie.com
> 
> ever seen it?

Click to collapse



now i have 

but its still not as bad as the church of fudge 


Why do u sponsor such disgusting sites?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> now i have
> 
> but its still not as bad as the church of fudge
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



cuz i like the reaction 






Y U NO sponsor them?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

husam666 said:


> cuz i like the reaction
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



cause i rather troll rebecca blacks video cause people hate it so much 






Y U Hate Rebecca Black?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Because he is eating cake and the cake is a lie   why am i still bleeding?

Click to collapse



Because you prolly need stitches.. Or thicker blood. 
How did you cut yourself?

Sent from here.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Because you prolly need stitches.. Or thicker blood.
> How did you cut yourself?
> 
> Sent from here.

Click to collapse



becuase he was playing a violent version of the circle game:






Do u play circle game?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> becuase he was playing a violent version of the circle game:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, 
Do you?

Sent from here.


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No,
> Do you?
> 
> Sent from here.

Click to collapse



not in a long time by the way you lose 

Do you watch malcolmb in the middle?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Because you prolly need stitches.. Or thicker blood.
> How did you cut yourself?
> 
> Sent from here.

Click to collapse



 um, would you guess what my answer is if I said I need to talk to someone?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> not in a long time by the way you lose
> 
> Do you watch malcolmb in the middle?

Click to collapse



Yah funny  I take it you do?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> Yah funny  I take it you do?

Click to collapse



ya lately, they have every season and episode free streaming online  
Thanks to my Wireless HDMI, i watch everything online now 

Do u still pay for cable or satellite tv?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> ya lately, they have every season and episode free streaming online
> Thanks to my Wireless HDMI, i watch everything online now
> 
> Do u still pay for cable or satellite tv?

Click to collapse



We dont have 'cable' we have freeview with a few hundred channels on which is free then some companies have paid things like sky , virgin and bt  did you know that?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> We dont have 'cable' we have freeview with a few hundred channels on which is free then some companies have paid things like sky , virgin and bt  did you know that?

Click to collapse



i didnt 

UK only thing i assume?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> um, would you guess what my answer is if I said I need to talk to someone?

Click to collapse



Then you should talk to someone Max.
Do you want to talk?

Sent from here.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> i didnt
> 
> UK only thing i assume?

Click to collapse



I guess so  Only way I know what you mean by Cable is from things like simposons lol ;D wired huh ?


----------



## (•.•) (Jun 22, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> I guess so  Only way I know what you mean by Cable is from things like simposons lol ;D wired huh ?

Click to collapse



Not wired... simpsons is a projection of some real information mixed into a cartoon..

What would you do, if you were immortal .. ?


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 22, 2011)

(•.•) said:


> Not wired... simpsons is a projection of some real information mixed into a cartoon..
> 
> What would you do, if you were immortal .. ?

Click to collapse



I would do a lot of drugs eat bad food, jump off really high cliffs.

Why u must have a creepy looking username 
Also Y U Must Have Seizure Color Bar in Your Sig?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 22, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> I would do a lot of drugs eat bad food, jump off really high cliffs.
> 
> Why u must have a creepy looking username
> Also Y U Must Have Seizure Color Bar in Your Sig?

Click to collapse



So that he is noticed, why did I lol at your questions ?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> So that he is noticed, why did I lol at your questions ?

Click to collapse



Cuz they were silly questions
Why is it raining?

Sent from here.


----------



## MacaronyMax (Jun 23, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cuz they were silly questions
> Why is it raining?
> 
> Sent from here.

Click to collapse



So it doesn't get dry  Why do I feel  ?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

MacaronyMax said:


> So it doesn't get dry  Why do I feel  ?

Click to collapse



Because you do. There is nothing, wrong, with  feeling blue or sad.
Do you have someone you can talk to?

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 23, 2011)

Talk to the Hamburger.
Where is your Hamburger?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 23, 2011)

I got in my belly.

Jiggy?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> I got in my belly.
> 
> Jiggy?

Click to collapse



No.
Jelly?

Sent from here.


----------



## 1234567188 (Jun 23, 2011)

No.
Jam?

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 23, 2011)

1234567188 said:


> No.
> Jam?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Nah.

Juice?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nah.
> 
> Juice?

Click to collapse



orange please


is the juice worth the squeeze?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> orange please
> 
> 
> is the juice worth the squeeze?

Click to collapse



Only if it comes straight from the source. Like human milk.

Bored?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Only if it comes straight from the source. Like human milk.
> 
> Bored?

Click to collapse



more like tired


when should I go to bed?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 23, 2011)

When you are tired.

Are you REALLY tired?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> When you are tired.
> 
> Are you REALLY tired?

Click to collapse



Yes, I've been up since early this morning.


When did you wake up?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 23, 2011)

6AM. I just changed my daily routine to wake up earlier 

Do you know what time it is?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 23, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> 6AM. I just changed my daily routine to wake up earlier
> 
> Do you know what time it is?

Click to collapse



17:18 here  .. why l33t ?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> 17:18 here  .. why l33t ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



100k5 c001 

where have you been?


----------



## k0sh (Jun 23, 2011)

m1l4droid said:


> Somewhere.
> Why can't I have a faster internet?

Click to collapse



because you don't pay more . 

why in this earth there is someone putting his ass as display picture in our face?

is not XXXDA though


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

k0sh said:


> because you don't pay more .
> 
> why in this earth there is someone putting his ass as display picture in our face?
> 
> is not XXXDA though

Click to collapse



Because I asked him to 

why are you disturbed?


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 23, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because I asked him to
> 
> why are you disturbed?

Click to collapse



Because they rock.






Are you experienced?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 23, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> Because they rock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am so experienced.


What's you favorite jelly?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 23, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I am so experienced.
> 
> 
> What's you favorite jelly?

Click to collapse



U jelly?

10char


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

Nah, I'm fine. I don't really like jelly or to be jelly.

Whatcha doing?


----------



## 1234567188 (Jun 24, 2011)

Watching old futurama, since I can't watch the new ones.

Do you like my new computer?

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 24, 2011)

1234567188 said:


> Watching old futurama, since I can't watch the new ones.
> 
> Do you like my new computer?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



No, I hate it.


Do you have an mp3 player?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes. It's called a HTC Desire.

Where's the specs for this new PC?


----------



## 1234567188 (Jun 24, 2011)

Bestbuy.com its the 1100$ Samsung laptop 

Should I have got the asus?

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

1234567188 said:


> Bestbuy.com its the 1100$ Samsung laptop
> 
> Should I have got the asus?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



No difference. Laptops are commoditized, so you should just get one that you like the exterior looks of. Also try to check the actual build quality (unibody vs. screwed on, etc.) keyboard layout and touchpad quality.

You always doubt your purchases?


----------



## 1234567188 (Jun 24, 2011)

Generally, but I really like this laptop

Do you?

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

1234567188 said:


> Generally, but I really like this laptop
> 
> Do you?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Nope. I do sufficient homework and dwell on it a lot. I also use SWOT+TOWS matrix to help decide on my purchases, as well as inter-SWOT analysis and CBRs to determine my final purchase. Prior to that, I research well into my needs and how does the item I'm buying fulfil that particular need. I also set a flexible budget but I adhere strictly to it once I finalize it.

Don't you do your homework before buying a gadget?


----------



## 1234567188 (Jun 24, 2011)

I do, I debated between laptops for a month, but I suffer from buyers remorse.

Do you enjoy Penn and Teller?

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

Nope. Never heard of them.

What's so special about them?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nope. Never heard of them.
> 
> What's so special about them?

Click to collapse



Magic!!


Do you like magicians?


----------



## 1234567188 (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, who doesn't?

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Magic!!
> 
> 
> Do you like magicians?

Click to collapse



If I'd wanna pay someone to fool me with illusions and tricks with something "magical", I'd be buying an iPhone 4 instead.

Get it?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> If I'd wanna pay someone to fool me with illusions and tricks with something "magical", I'd be buying an iPhone 4 instead.
> 
> Get it?

Click to collapse



hahaha I do I do


Is the weather nice where you live?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

RinZo said:


> hahaha I do I do
> 
> 
> Is the weather nice where you live?

Click to collapse



Permanent summer. Not sure if you'd like it, but I'm ok with it. 


Yours?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 24, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Permanent summer. Not sure if you'd like it, but I'm ok with it.
> 
> 
> Yours?

Click to collapse



Twas cool and breezy which made for a perfect day.


Do you prefer beef or pork?


----------



## 1234567188 (Jun 24, 2011)

Beef most of the time, what's a good way to waste time

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 24, 2011)

1234567188 said:


> Beef most of the time, what's a good way to waste time
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



What you are doing RIGHT NOW...aka... XDA. 
When will it stop raining?

Sent from my Nexus One using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 24, 2011)

When the clouds ran out of precipitation. 

Am I amazing, or what? (Coz I jus pwned both my bosses)


----------



## RinZo (Jun 25, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> When the clouds ran out of precipitation.
> 
> Am I amazing, or what? (Coz I jus pwned both my bosses)

Click to collapse



Oh, you're so amazing!


Why do people hate gypsies so much?


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 25, 2011)

Who hates gypsies?


----------



## xionmedia (Jun 25, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Oh, you're so amazing!
> 
> 
> Why do people hate gypsies so much?

Click to collapse



because no one know who the romani are... 

Why do i hate iOS?


----------



## Saeufer (Jun 25, 2011)

xionmedia said:


> because no one know who the romani are...
> 
> Why do i hate iOS?

Click to collapse



cause its expensive in all points!

what would you do if you were own facebook?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 25, 2011)

Saeufer said:


> cause its expensive in all points!
> 
> what would you do if you were own facebook?

Click to collapse



If I "owned" facebook? Sell that sh1#... 
What would you do if a random person walked up and gave you a thousand dollars?


----------



## k0sh (Jun 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> If I "owned" facebook? Sell that sh1#...
> What would you do if a random person walked up and gave you a thousand dollars?

Click to collapse



i'll buy new phone-tablet and tell him thanks  

what you do if someone strange ask from you money to eat something?(be honest)


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2011)

k0sh said:


> i'll buy new phone-tablet and tell him thanks
> 
> what you do if someone strange ask from you money to eat something?(be honest)

Click to collapse



Give it them.... I know what it's like to be hungry... 
What do you in that same situation...?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Give it them.... I know what it's like to be hungry...
> What do you in that same situation...?

Click to collapse



eat 

why are parents paranoid?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> eat
> 
> why are parents paranoid?

Click to collapse



Because they are on ozzys generation? 

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Because they are on ozzys generation?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



yeah right, they are the stupid old arabic music generation, that is not even music 

are we a f***ed up generation?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2011)

husam666 said:


> yeah right, they are the stupid old arabic music generation, that is not even music
> 
> are we a f***ed up generation?

Click to collapse



Yes. 
Are we smarter than our parents were at our age(s)?


----------



## 1234567188 (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes, at least I am.
Why do you ask

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## muchalw (Jun 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes.
> Are we smarter than our parents were at our age(s)?

Click to collapse



I think - Yes. Especially due to all of the tech revolution...

What will next generation answer Your question?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 26, 2011)

muchalw said:


> I think - Yes. Especially due to all of the tech revolution...
> 
> What will next generation answer Your question?

Click to collapse



That they are smarter and we are a bunch of [email protected]
Why did sparky get me sick?
(dammit I'm already on bedrest... WTF?)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 26, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That they are smarter and we are a bunch of [email protected]
> Why did sparky get me sick?
> (dammit I'm already on bedrest... WTF?)

Click to collapse



because bacteria and viruses need to reproduce

where do babies come from?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because bacteria and viruses need to reproduce
> 
> where do babies come from?

Click to collapse



The baby store  over on third street. They are running a six for one promotion with a coupon.
Why am I so easily distracted? Do i have ADHD?


----------



## 1234567188 (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> The baby store  over on third street. They are running a six for one promotion with a coupon.
> Why am I so easily distracted? Do i have ADHD?

Click to collapse



no just HIV,
Six for one you say, imagine the tax breaks I could have, will this plan work

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

1234567188 said:


> no just HIV,
> Six for one you say, imagine the tax breaks I could have, will this plan work
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



You're not nice.


Why you no nice?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

1234567188 said:


> no just HIV,
> Six for one you say, imagine the tax breaks I could have, will this plan work
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Excuse me? Wtf  are you talking about? HIV? WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU?
Q & A

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> You're not nice.
> 
> 
> Why you no nice?

Click to collapse



Cuz He's a jerk.
Should I make some chicken wings?

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Cuz He's a jerk.
> Should I make some chicken wings?
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



as long as you share them with me.


Will I be so lucky?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> as long as you share them with me.
> 
> 
> Will I be so lucky?

Click to collapse



Sure.
 How many do you want?

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sure.
> How many do you want?
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



All of them...

What flavor sauce?


----------



## 1234567188 (Jun 27, 2011)

RinZo said:


> All of them...
> 
> What flavor sauce?

Click to collapse



Honey bbq.

Why do you hate me

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jun 27, 2011)

1234567188 said:


> Honey bbq.
> 
> Why do you hate me
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I don't hate you.  


Why do you say that?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 27, 2011)

1234567188 said:


> Honey bbq.
> 
> Why do you hate me
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Nobody hates you, but the last answer you gave was very mean and nasty.
Why did you say that?

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## 1234567188 (Jun 27, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Nobody hates you, but the last answer you gave was very mean and nasty.
> Why did you say that?
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



Sorry I just have an odd sense of humor

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 28, 2011)

1234567188 said:


> Sorry I just have an odd sense of humor
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Why do you have an odd sense of humour?


----------



## 1234567188 (Jun 28, 2011)

My guess is screwed up chemicals in my head

What do you think?

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 28, 2011)

1234567188 said:


> My guess is screwed up chemicals in my head
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Everyone has an odd sense of humour. 90% of the funny stuff I can think of is kept in my head because I know people won't laugh at it, but I find it absolutely hilarious!

Am I weird, like that?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 28, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Everyone has an odd sense of humour. 90% of the funny stuff I can think of is kept in my head because I know people won't laugh at it, but I find it absolutely hilarious!
> 
> Am I weird, like that?

Click to collapse



No , you are just sakai  Should I stay or should I go now?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## dudau16 (Jun 28, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> No , you are just sakai  Should I stay or should I go now?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



stay, leave? i'll pick the third one: none of the above

Am i too optimistic?


----------



## doomrobo (Jun 28, 2011)

We all think so. Can a mod approve my account?

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## k0sh (Jun 28, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Give it them.... I know what it's like to be hungry...
> What do you in that same situation...?

Click to collapse



I'LL GIVE only in case that he/she really need and looks pity cuz almost of them in good health why dont they just work??????? 
Who you think can control the world and keep it in peaceful? 

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

k0sh said:


> I'LL GIVE only in case that he/she really need and looks pity cuz almost of them in good health why dont they just work???????
> Who you think can control the world and keep it in peaceful?
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



YOU!!!   LOL

Did u figure out the differences between themes and what was need for the rom i gave you? And if so what was it?


----------



## k0sh (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> YOU!!!   LOL
> 
> Did u figure out the differences between themes and what was need for the rom i gave you? And if so what was it?

Click to collapse



Hahahahaha?  Without i downloaded the rom I knew that the problem is with android. Policy. Apk that control the commands for ur framework.  I'll have alook when I back from classes
What should you do when u  found your car scratched by stranger and I saw him? 

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Hahahahaha?  Without i downloaded the rom I knew that the problem is with android. Policy. Apk that control the commands for ur framework.  I'll have alook when I back from classes
> What should you do I use found your car scratched by stranger and I saw him?
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



Depends on whether he is a thug or a big guy, i would also want to know if i pissed someone off to make them do it.

Why is work so long and boring??


----------



## k0sh (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Depends on whether he is a thug or a big guy, i would also want to know if i pissed someone off to make them do it.
> 
> Why is work so long and boring??

Click to collapse



Because you work for money  i believe we want the money to come to us for freeeee hahsha
what you do if you have 1.000.000?

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Because you work for money  i believe we want the money to come to us for freeeee hahsha
> what you do if you have 1.000.000?
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



buy a house,car pay off bills and work parttime still and finish school and not worry about nearly as many bills.

What about u?


----------



## k0sh (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> buy a house,car pay off bills and work parttime still and finish school and not worry about nearly as many bills.
> 
> What about u?

Click to collapse



If i have 1,000,000 its tough question hahaha

When last time you make love 

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

k0sh said:


> If i have 1,000,000 its tough question hahaha
> 
> When last time you make love
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



2 days ago 

Kinda a personal question eh?


----------



## k0sh (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> 2 days ago
> 
> Kinda a personal question eh?

Click to collapse



Yeah hshahaha . Just what comes in mind as my gf have classes also so we cant do anu activities until weekend lol

Is the life goes on?

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## BeerChameleon (Jun 28, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Yeah hshahaha . Just what comes in mind as my gf have classes also so we cant do anu activities until weekend lol
> 
> Is the life goes on?
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



Ya it does, i'm on summer break so no classes i don't like taking classes that are being rushed in the summer


----------



## k0sh (Jun 28, 2011)

davidrules7778 said:


> Ya it does, i'm on summer break so no classes i don't like taking classes that are being rushed in the summer

Click to collapse



Mine its short sem by the end of next month the sem will finish . Then maybe im going to visit egypt if my family go there to meet them 
How life can be more great if we didnt follow the rule
Fixed
Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 29, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Mine its short sem by the end of next month the sem will finish . Then maybe im going to visit egypt if my family go there to meet them
> How life can be more great if we didnt follow the rule
> Fixed
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



Because some rules are broken.

Why do people not use a question mark when asking questions?


----------



## k0sh (Jun 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Because some rules are broken.
> 
> Why do people not use a question mark when asking questions?

Click to collapse



Because most of the are lazy and using their phone/tab to write 
Why ppl.get annoy.when we ask someone to borrow money from? Sorry for the messed up question im just lazy to write with full sense of english  

Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul


----------



## watt9493 (Jun 29, 2011)

k0sh said:


> Because most of the are lazy and using their phone/tab to write
> Why ppl.get annoy.when we ask someone to borrow money from? Sorry for the messed up question im just lazy to write with full sense of english
> 
> Sent From Hell To Take Your Soul

Click to collapse



Cause I'm broke. But secretly have a hundred dollars in my wallet I don't want you to know about.

Y women make me LIKE RAGE COMIC GUY!!!!!!!! I can't take it anymore. 

Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 29, 2011)

watt9493 said:


> Cause I'm broke. But secretly have a hundred dollars in my wallet I don't want you to know about.
> 
> Y women make me LIKE RAGE COMIC GUY!!!!!!!! I can't take it anymore.
> 
> Youre looking at a crackflashing troll with ORD

Click to collapse



Because they can. And they enjoy seeing you like that. And they don't care either.

Is she on her PMS?


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 29, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Because they can. And they enjoy seeing you like that. And they don't care either.
> 
> Is she on her PMS?

Click to collapse



No. most guys deserve a smack to the back of the head every now and then.... His fault most likely.... Go ahead try and tell me different!
Which should I eat? Some lucky charms or cocoa pebbles??


----------



## RinZo (Jun 29, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. most guys deserve a smack to the back of the head every now and then.... His fault most likely.... Go ahead try and tell me different!
> Which should I eat? Some lucky charms or cocoa pebbles??

Click to collapse



Lucky charms all the way.  I like to same the marshmellows for last.


Should I drink coffee?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jun 30, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Lucky charms all the way.  I like to same the marshmellows for last.
> 
> 
> Should I drink coffee?

Click to collapse



Why not? <- Q&A at the same time.


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Why not? <- Q&A at the same time.

Click to collapse



because it's night in the usa


why does google look like an iphone?


----------



## Grim Reaper (Jun 30, 2011)

Because the Demon spirit of apple is taking over Google.

Why does it have to be so dark at night?

Sent with my Infused Infuse using XDA Premium App


----------



## k0sh (Jun 30, 2011)

dayton1202 said:


> Because the Demon spirit of apple is taking over Google.
> 
> Why does it have to be so dark at night?
> 
> Sent with my Infused Infuse using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



because you need to sleep at night 

why ppl are sometimes acting like stupid if they are already stupid ?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 30, 2011)

k0sh said:


> because you need to sleep at night
> 
> why ppl are sometimes acting like stupid if they are already stupid ?

Click to collapse



because acting stupid is a part of being stupid


why is the J button on my netbook's keyboard so dirty?


----------



## Grim Reaper (Jun 30, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because acting stupid is a part of being stupid
> 
> why is the J button on my netbook's keyboard so dirty?

Click to collapse



Because it has a dirty "j"ob.

Why is my phones screen so big?


Sent with my Infused Infuse using XDA Premium App


----------



## k0sh (Jun 30, 2011)

dayton1202 said:


> Because it has a dirty "j"ob.
> 
> Why is my phones screen so big?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what is your phone ? cuz i'm sure is not bigger than Galaxy tab i have  


why SGS2 seems to be the best phone ever ? and do i buy SGS2 or Galaxy tab2 ?  ? ? ? ?   ?/  ? ? ? ?  Confuse


----------



## Grim Reaper (Jun 30, 2011)

k0sh said:


> what is your phone ? cuz i'm sure is not bigger than Galaxy tab i have
> 
> 
> why SGS2 seems to be the best phone ever ? and do i buy SGS2 or Galaxy tab2 ?  ? ? ? ?   ?/  ? ? ? ?  Confuse

Click to collapse



If your talking about the 10.1 in Galaxy tab I have that too.

Sent with my Infused Infuse using XDA Premium App


----------



## k0sh (Jun 30, 2011)

dayton1202 said:


> If your talking about the 10.1 in Galaxy tab I have that too.
> 
> Sent with my Infused Infuse using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



nah i'm talking about Galaxy tab7 , is a phone also ,, galaxy tab 10.1 is not PHONE


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

k0sh said:


> nah i'm talking about Galaxy tab7 , is a phone also ,, galaxy tab 10.1 is not PHONE

Click to collapse



That would be correct. You get a cookie.
Do you know anyone that's survived a massive heart attack?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> That would be correct. You get a cookie.
> Do you know anyone that's survived a massive heart attack?

Click to collapse



Nope. But my uncle survived a stroke.

Why do you ask?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Nope. But my uncle survived a stroke.
> 
> Why do you ask?

Click to collapse



Sparky's brother Jon had one and it doesn't look good.
Will you cheer me up?........
 Tell me something funny/happy/silly


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sparky's brother Jon had one and it doesn't look good.
> Will you cheer me up?........
> Tell me something funny/happy/silly

Click to collapse



Lol. Funny guys don't work like that. If I can be funny on demand, I'd make a career out of it. But since you are facing this problem, my uncle had a massive-ish stroke and he survived. The important thing is the support you are going to give him and how soon was the medical treatment given.

In most cases, there won't be severe damage unless he didn't receive medical attention for a long time (brain damage) but most other stuff will heal over time. I am assuming that sparky is around your age (not much older) so his uncle will be in his fifties I guess. His uncle might wanna consider a change in lifestyles and in his diet. 

Btw, a friend the same age as I am had a stroke too. While his mental and physical function is no longer the same (it happened several years ago), he is recovering fine. 

Important thing YOU can do right now is to stay strong for Sparky, but also stay silent, because guys are into introspection and he'll open his mouth if he needs to talk (most likely when he can't bear the silence). 

And now for something completely different, I present to you, wikiquotes:

http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/How_I_Met_Your_Mother

Did I do a good job out of it?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Lol. Funny guys don't work like that. If I can be funny on demand, I'd make a career out of it. But since you are facing this problem, my uncle had a massive-ish stroke and he survived. The important thing is the support you are going to give him and how soon was the medical treatment given.
> 
> In most cases, there won't be severe damage unless he didn't receive medical attention for a long time (brain damage) but most other stuff will heal over time. I am assuming that sparky is around your age (not much older) so his uncle will be in his fifties I guess. His uncle might wanna consider a change in lifestyles and in his diet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. Thank you (sparky is actually older than me but the youngest of eight kids.(his next oldest brother is seven years older) jon (third oldest brother) is in his fifties. I don't know how long he went without medical attention I do know he is still unconscious...
I'm doing everything I can for Sparky
Now, what's for dinner....???


----------



## RinZo (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Yes. Thank you (sparky is actually older than me but the youngest of eight kids.(his next oldest brother is seven years older) jon (third oldest brother) is in his fifties. I don't know how long he went without medical attention I do know he is still unconscious...
> I'm doing everything I can for Sparky
> Now, what's for dinner....???

Click to collapse



I just had chinese 


ever been to china?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

RinZo said:


> I just had chinese
> 
> 
> ever been to china?

Click to collapse



No. but my dad has been to taiwan and hong kong. (not the same thing, I know but it's the only reference I have)
Should I eat a bowl of cereal?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> No. but my dad has been to taiwan and hong kong. (not the same thing, I know but it's the only reference I have)
> Should I eat a bowl of cereal?

Click to collapse



as long as you finish it.

what kind of cereal?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

RinZo said:


> as long as you finish it.
> 
> what kind of cereal?

Click to collapse



Cereal with nuts and cold ham.

Wonder how it will taste like?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Cereal with nuts and cold ham.
> 
> Wonder how it will taste like?

Click to collapse



Extremely gross I'm guessing
Would you eat cereal with nuts and cold ham?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Extremely gross I'm guessing
> Would you eat cereal with nuts and cold ham?

Click to collapse



Possibly. The blend of flavours and textures will be exotic and rewarding if I can get it right. 

Will you be my guinea pig and try it?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Possibly. The blend of flavours and textures will be exotic and rewarding if I can get it right.
> 
> Will you be my guinea pig and try it?

Click to collapse



Ummm, no? 
What do you think about Google+?


----------



## dexter93 (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummm, no?
> What do you think about Google+?

Click to collapse



Don't know, haven't tried it yet .... Will you invite me ?

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Ummm, no?
> What do you think about Google+?

Click to collapse



I like it so far, just hope that it'll gather enough steam to pull my friends into it. I just hope Google doesn't fvck up the privacy, because I can see a lot of integration possibilities (think GDocs and Picasa) that can be abused if not carefully managed. And picasa already tags people/things very very well. 

Why did my accounts officer had to leave?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

dexter93 said:


> Don't know, haven't tried it yet .... Will you invite me ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire

Click to collapse



Yes I would.

Would you kindly PM me your gmail address?


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yes I would.
> 
> Would you kindly PM me your gmail address?

Click to collapse



A man chooses a slave obeys.

Is a man not entitled to the sweat of his own brow?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

WiredPirate said:


> A man chooses a slave obeys.
> 
> Is a man not entitled to the sweat of his own brow?

Click to collapse



Yes, you are, as always, entitled to wipe it off. 

Why the deep stuff, suddenly?


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Why the deep stuff, suddenly?

Click to collapse




Because when there is no way out, dig yourself in deeper.

Where is my Hamburger !!!


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

McDonald's

You lovin' it?


----------



## Jays2Kings (Jul 1, 2011)

Eh, kind of.

Want a high-end PC?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 1, 2011)

Jays2Kings said:


> Eh, kind of.
> 
> Want a high-end PC?

Click to collapse



Already have one.

Want a high end phone?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Already have one.
> 
> Want a high end phone?

Click to collapse



no use for me 


will the nyan cat stop?


----------



## twiztidnutzzzzz (Jul 1, 2011)

Probably not..

Name brand or store brand?

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App


----------



## NightHawk877 (Jul 1, 2011)

Name brand. Got screwed by generic brands years ago.

Paper or plastic.


----------



## Pluto (Jul 1, 2011)

Paper

Who's your favorite music artist/band of all time in each genre :
Pop
Rock
Metal
Rap
And anything else you wanna add.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nex_1 said:


> Paper
> 
> Who's your favorite music artist/band of all time in each genre :
> Pop
> ...

Click to collapse



Pop  -  Avril Lavign
Rock - Green Day
Psychedelic Rock - Pink Floyd
Metal - Marilyn Manson
Rap - Eminem

Good?, What about you?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 1, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Pop  -  Avril Lavign
> Rock - Green Day
> Psychedelic Rock - Pink Floyd
> Metal - Marilyn Manson
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm good. My sensation 4G is on the UPS truck OUT FOR DELIVERY....WOOT!
are you jealous?

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> I'm good. My sensation 4G is on the UPS truck OUT FOR DELIVERY....WOOT!
> are you jealous?
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



nope, i actually dont care much 


can I have your NS or N1? please


----------



## Sardauker (Jul 1, 2011)

Nex_1 said:


> Paper
> 
> Who's your favorite music artist/band of all time in each genre :
> Pop:
> ...

Click to collapse



Pop: The Beatles
Rock: Pink Floyd
Metal: Queensryche (before the last horrible album!)
Rap: I don't like it...

Classical: JS Bach
Electronic: Brian Eno
Jazz: The Divine Miles Davis


----------



## twiztidnutzzzzz (Jul 1, 2011)

Not of my interest

How bout the insane clown posse?

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 1, 2011)

twiztidnutzzzzz said:


> Not of my interest
> 
> How bout the insane clown posse?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App

Click to collapse



never heard of it

why did rage comics became boring?


----------



## twiztidnutzzzzz (Jul 1, 2011)

Cuz we all got older! 

How big is the sun?

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App


----------



## IMMORTAL_TuF (Jul 1, 2011)

twiztidnutzzzzz said:


> Cuz we all got older!
> 
> How big is the sun?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App

Click to collapse




Volume 	
1.412×1018 km^3
1,300,000 × Earth

Equatorial radius 	
6.955×10^5 km
109 × Earth


What's the name of the woman which synchronizes Bart Simpson?


----------



## Jurian87 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nancy Cartwright

When does episode 1 of season 2 of Game of Thrones air ?


----------



## Icelus (Jul 1, 2011)

According to IMDB.com, 15 April 2012.

In 4th Edition D&D, what is the damage die for a Khopesh?


----------



## gplock (Jul 1, 2011)

Damage 1d8 (1d10 if they are large) Versatile, Brutal 1, High Crit Axe, Heavy Blade +6 on attacks and damage +1d6 on critical hit and make another basic attack roll.....my?  Can u guys help me shut her up by getting a few more hits then 39. Link. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASvnwJZmLEo&feature=youtube_gdata_player  its also under please help me shut her up in general topics. Thanks. 
Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## om4eccv (Jul 2, 2011)

I visited it in 4 browsers on my computer, and 3 browsers on my phone. Hope that helped.


Why does my battery only charge to 4186?mV


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 2, 2011)

om4eccv said:


> Why does my battery only charge to 4186?mV

Click to collapse



Because it has bad credit. 

Why does time fly by so fast ??


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 2, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> Because it has bad credit.
> 
> Why does time fly by so fast ??

Click to collapse



Because you are getting old.
Should I watch tv? And if so, what? (should I watch)

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## dXOntologyXb (Jul 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Because you are getting old.
> Should I watch tv? And if so, what? (should I watch)
> 
> Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)

Click to collapse



No, you should stay on your computer and watch some porn, maybe some Hitomi Tanaka.


Why are we asking questions in a thread instead of watching some porn like babydoll?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

dXOntologyXb said:


> No, you should stay on your computer and watch some porn, maybe some Hitomi Tanaka.
> 
> 
> Why are we asking questions in a thread instead of watching some porn like babydoll?

Click to collapse



because you just told a girl (babydoll) to watch p0rn!!!

are you stupid?


----------



## dXOntologyXb (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> because you just told a girl (babydoll) to watch p0rn!!!
> 
> are you stupid?

Click to collapse



Nope, just got my Bachelor degree in computer science.

I didn't know she is a girl, but thanks for leting me know that. (sorry babydoll)


Any of you guys/girls interested in philosophy?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 2, 2011)

Yes, but I'm considering the lulz of you asking Babydoll to watch pr0n. 

She and sparky doesn't need that, right?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> Yes, but I'm considering the lulz of you asking Babydoll to watch pr0n.
> 
> She and sparky doesn't need that, right?

Click to collapse



NO! (we don't)
What are you going to do next?

 Sent from my NS (no it's NOT SNS or GNS)


----------



## Mrheroinlol (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm going to ask you this question.

When will pigs fly? 

Sent from my VM670 using XDA App


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 2, 2011)

Mrheroinlol said:


> I'm going to ask you this question.
> 
> When will pigs fly?
> 
> Sent from my VM670 using XDA App

Click to collapse



When cops get on a plane.

LOL? At the above?


----------



## Babydollll (Jul 2, 2011)

sakai4eva said:


> When cops get on a plane.
> 
> LOL? At the above?

Click to collapse



Sure. I lol'ed. Just a little.
What new phone or tablet that's being released/just released are you coveting?


----------



## twitch351 (Jul 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sure. I lol'ed. Just a little.
> What new phone or tablet that's being released/just released are you coveting?

Click to collapse



....the sensation.

I need a new phone, yes? 

-Remember, Android hell is a real place and you will be sent there at the first sign of defiance-


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 2, 2011)

Babydoll25 said:


> Sure. I lol'ed. Just a little.
> What new phone or tablet that's being released/just released are you coveting?

Click to collapse



Thou shalt not covet thy neighbour's house, thou shalt not covet thy neighbour's wife, nor his manservant, nor his maidservant, nor his ox, nor his *ass*, nor any thing that is thy neighbour's
http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Exodus+20%3A17&version=KJV

Been waiting to use that for a while.

Another LOL?


----------



## gplock (Jul 2, 2011)

75 in 1 day im happy that's gif the help. N ^ banned for not knowing what good credit is *****750 plus*** highest is 850

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## gplock (Jul 2, 2011)

Ban myself for not going to the last page of the thread again. 

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

gplock said:


> Ban myself for not going to the last page of the thread again.
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Banned for not quoting


----------



## gplock (Jul 2, 2011)

This isn't the ban thread :0). 

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

gplock said:


> This isn't the ban thread :0).
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using XDA App

Click to collapse



WIN lol

good one


----------



## RinZo (Jul 2, 2011)

what the hell happened up there??


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

RinZo said:


> what the hell happened up there??

Click to collapse



i was troll'd lol

is there something wrong with me, its almost 9 am and still not sleepy


----------



## RinZo (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> i was troll'd lol
> 
> is there something wrong with me, its almost 9 am and still not sleepy

Click to collapse



There's a lot wrong with you


Come tuck me in?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

RinZo said:


> There's a lot wrong with you
> 
> 
> Come tuck me in?

Click to collapse



not sure, what do you mean by tuck?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> not sure, what do you mean by tuck?

Click to collapse



Cove me up with my blankets haha


come tuck me in?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

RinZo said:


> Cove me up with my blankets haha
> 
> 
> come tuck me in?

Click to collapse



nah, thats g4y 


y u not ask ur gf?


----------



## RinZo (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> nah, thats g4y
> 
> 
> y u not ask ur gf?

Click to collapse



She's not home yet.


Do you drink?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

RinZo said:


> She's not home yet.
> 
> 
> Do you drink?

Click to collapse



alcohol, no and never will


Brain, Y U No Sleep?


----------



## twiztidnutzzzzz (Jul 2, 2011)

Cuz u don't drink 

Damn why did I drink too much?

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Jul 2, 2011)

twiztidnutzzzzz said:


> Cuz u don't drink
> 
> Damn why did I drink too much?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Because you have issues


why is my sleeping pattern f***ed up?


----------



## cupliz (Jul 2, 2011)

husam666 said:


> Because you have issues
> 
> 
> why is my sleeping pattern f***ed up?

Click to collapse



Cuz must to be like that...

Then why you want answer my question?

Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## twiztidnutzzzzz (Jul 2, 2011)

Cuz I no understand u what saying 

Why does it have to be 97° in Atlanta?

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App


----------



## gplock (Jul 3, 2011)

^ Global warming. :0)   .....please click http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASvnwJZmLEo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


twiztidnutzzzzz said:


> Cuz I no understand u what saying
> 
> Why does it have to be 97° in Atlanta?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App

Click to collapse





Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## k0sh (Jul 3, 2011)

gplock said:


> ^ Global warming. :0)   .....please click http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASvnwJZmLEo&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using XDA App

Click to collapse



this video is becoming spammmmmm 

did you like to see her B$$Bs ? pointed in what in the video 

@gplock is this good advertisement for ya


----------



## gplock (Jul 3, 2011)

U didn't ask a?  ....it's up to 151 :0)  ps uploaded it to tosh0 viewer vid fingers crossed they find it as funny as I did. 





k0sh said:


> this video is becoming spammmmmm
> 
> did you like to see her B$$Bs ? pointed in what in the video
> 
> @gplock is this good advertisement for ya

Click to collapse





Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## gplock (Jul 3, 2011)

^ updated with a nip slip. A lil nip. There my favs

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## 1234567188 (Jul 11, 2011)

What video?
Did I miss it?

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## RinZo (Jul 11, 2011)

You must've he created a thread for it.


See it now?


----------



## bruflot (Jul 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> You must've he created a thread for it.
> 
> 
> See it now?

Click to collapse



woot?

Boobies? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcS_eq5Rxfo 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## RinZo (Jul 11, 2011)

bruflot said:


> woot?
> 
> Boobies?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcS_eq5Rxfo
> ...

Click to collapse



yes please


I can haz?


----------



## sakai4eva (Jul 11, 2011)

RinZo said:


> yes please
> 
> 
> I can haz?

Click to collapse



No, you may not.

I can haz but he not?


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 11, 2011)

yes

Why is VH1's "Mob Wives" such a ridiculously stupid show?


----------



## k0sh (Jul 11, 2011)

TravisBean said:


> yes
> 
> Why is VH1's "Mob Wives" such a ridiculously stupid show?

Click to collapse



because i don't watch it  

why the heck i'm missing my classes in the short sem ? ?


----------



## cabessius (Mar 20, 2012)

k0sh said:


> why the heck i'm missing my classes in the short sem ? ?

Click to collapse



I don´t know.


Why was this thread forgotten?


----------



## alaman68 (Mar 20, 2012)

cabessius said:


> I don´t know.
> 
> 
> Why was this thread forgotten?

Click to collapse




for the "this or that" thread

which is better?


----------



## MacaronyMax (Mar 20, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> That is always better than this. Example: I want this a**. A better way to say it: I want that a**!
> 
> See.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What the... How the... I've never thought of that before.... I'm so confused, 








Are you a writer?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 20, 2012)

MacaronyMax said:


> What the... How the... I've never thought of that before.... I'm so confused,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not really


why is internet sharing through ad-hoc not working?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 21, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Because you configured the app wrong.
> 
> Why do conspiracy theorists think that the government is always out to get them?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Because the government is out to get them

Am I going to pass my exam?


----------



## rockstarar (Mar 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Because the government is out to get them
> 
> Am I going to pass my exam?

Click to collapse



only if you work for it 

will my tournament go good today

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## OmegaRED^ (Mar 21, 2012)

rockstarar said:


> only if you work for it
> 
> will my tournament go good today
> 
> --sent from my glacier.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately that depends on you or them... "question answered." 
WTF is the optimal windows setup.. i'm open to piracy comments.
I'm open to patches.. i basically need to know how the l337 keep windows machines from dying so randomly.. 

I'm not happy today.... bad day at work... driving me nuts i should be working but i'm online.

So sick of windows bugs and errors.

And my company is too Full of BS to swap to linux....... what to do =(


----------



## Felimenta97 (Mar 21, 2012)

OmegaRED^ said:


> Unfortunately that depends on you or them... "question answered."
> WTF is the optimal windows setup.. i'm open to piracy comments.
> I'm open to patches.. i basically need to know how the l337 keep windows machines from dying so randomly..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't know.

I am going to be go bad on my Biology Test on Friday?


----------



## LordManhattan (Mar 22, 2012)

Koeningsegg Agera R Vs Smart Hayabusa

Why is red not blue?


----------



## invasion2 (Mar 22, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Nice! On the cars. Red is not blue because the color frequencies reflected and absorbed are different.
> 
> If all men are the same, why are women so picky?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Because women are different. Will the girl I love love me back?

Sent from my Sense 3.6 Glacier using XDA Premium.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Mar 22, 2012)

invasion2 said:


> Because women are different. Will the girl I love love me back?
> 
> Sent from my Sense 3.6 Glacier using XDA Premium.

Click to collapse



Maybe. Try telling her your feelings...

Can I shoot a lot of people before going to US in a few years?

Sent from Xperia X10 Mini Pro using CM9 by paul-xxx


----------



## miltonbcn (Mar 22, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Maybe. Try telling her your feelings...
> 
> Can I shoot a lot of people before going to US in a few years?
> 
> Sent from Xperia X10 Mini Pro using CM9 by paul-xxx

Click to collapse



It not depends so from the camera apk you use for shootiing them as the size of your SD card.
If you are asking us about some other kinds of shots, this forum is not processing this requests properly at present update; please call US Inmigration Service and ask for an operator.

I love Broadway musicals, specially Sondheim ones (are the best) 
Must I feel shame for it?


----------



## vinc3stylez (Mar 22, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Maybe. Try telling her your feelings...
> 
> Can I shoot a lot of people before going to US in a few years?
> 
> Sent from Xperia X10 Mini Pro using CM9 by paul-xxx

Click to collapse



Hopefully you mean on call of duty. 


Do armadillos have nipples?

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA


----------



## jaszek (Mar 22, 2012)

vinc3stylez said:


> Hopefully you mean on call of duty.
> 
> 
> Do armadillos have nipples?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes they do, since armadillos are mammals, they give live births and in order to feed their young with the mother's milk, nipples are a necessity. 



Does this rag smell like chloroform to you?


----------



## stamatis (Mar 22, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> Nope. Smells like cat pee.
> 
> Why is it that I weigh 260lbs and to fully wash in the shower takes less than 10 minutes. Yet my 105lb ex-girlfriend takes an hour?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Because you are not wash yourself well.
Can all bees give birth?

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Mar 22, 2012)

GhostOfAWriter said:


> No.
> 
> Why did the chicken cross the road?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



to get to the other side 

how can I pop a big headed person's head?


----------



## Jurellz (Mar 22, 2012)

husam666 said:


> to get to the other side
> 
> how can I pop a big headed person's head?

Click to collapse



Put popcorn on it 

What do you do when your caught in a tornado flying? 

Sent from my ADR6325 using XDA


----------



## Lum_Os (Mar 22, 2012)

By pointing.

How does one simply walk in to Mordor?


----------



## rockstarar (Mar 22, 2012)

he was hungry.

why don't deuteromycota have an observed sexual phase?

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Mar 22, 2012)

rockstarar said:


> he was hungry.
> 
> why don't deuteromycota have an observed sexual phase?
> 
> --sent from my glacier.

Click to collapse



Dunno, what's a deuteromycota?

Where in the world is Carmen SanDiego?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## husam666 (May 13, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Dunno, what's a deuteromycota?
> 
> Where in the world is Carmen SanDiego?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Google it.

Why no one bumped this awesome thread?


----------



## rockstarar (May 14, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Google it.
> 
> Why no one bumped this awesome thread?

Click to collapse



Cause you did it for us.

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## boborone (May 14, 2012)

rockstarar said:


> Cause you did it for us.
> 
> --sent from my glacier.

Click to collapse



........I got nothing

Y U NO ASK QUESTION .jpg


----------



## husam666 (May 14, 2012)

boborone said:


> ........I got nothing
> 
> Y U NO ASK QUESTION .jpg

Click to collapse



no enough brain cells 

when will people realise that changing their dp will not make a difference?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 14, 2012)

2025

Skullcandy or Beats?


----------



## SanderTheNinja (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> 2025
> 
> Skullcandy or Beats?

Click to collapse



beats

top gear or fifth gear? 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

Top gear

this or that?
Huh!


----------



## - Swift - (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Top gear
> 
> this or that?
> Huh!

Click to collapse



That!
---

XDA or AndroidForum? 

Sent from my Xperia™ PLAY using TapatalkHD


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

IrishStuff09 said:


> That!
> ---
> 
> XDA or AndroidForum?
> ...

Click to collapse



That one's easy
Andorid....  Wait we're on XDA 

who kill the mockingbird?


----------



## ArmorD (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> That one's easy
> Andorid....  Wait we're on XDA
> 
> who kill the mockingbird?

Click to collapse



John McClane 

Who's the mother of... Ted's daughter and son...? 

Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium


----------



## iok1 (May 15, 2012)

A cat, i don't know what cat though

Why are you reading this?

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> John McClane
> 
> Who's the mother of... Ted's daughter and son...?
> 
> Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Ted's Wife.

How far is the sky?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Ted's Wife.
> 
> How far is the sky?

Click to collapse



Farther than u think?

Blonde or brunette?


----------



## iok1 (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Ted's Wife.
> 
> How far is the sky?

Click to collapse



As long as i want it to be

Why did you post at the same time as me? 

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## John McClane (May 15, 2012)

iok1 said:


> As long as i want it to be
> 
> Why did you post at the same time as me?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



Because you didn't tell me that you were replying Lol.

Why we laugh out loud?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Because you didn't tell me that you were replying Lol.
> 
> Why we laugh out loud?

Click to collapse



Because u can't laugh in loud

Ferrari or Lamborghini


----------



## - Swift - (May 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Because u can't laugh in loud
> 
> Ferrari or Lamborghini

Click to collapse



Lamborghini

In or out?! 

Sent from my ARCHOS 101G9 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## iok1 (May 15, 2012)

Does it matter? 

What is your current battery percentage on your phone? Mine is 64

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 15, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Does it matter?
> 
> What is your current battery percentage on your phone? Mine is 64
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660

Click to collapse



100 (charging)

Ps3 or Xbox


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> 100 (charging)
> 
> Ps3 or Xbox

Click to collapse



Xbox

Blue or purple

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Felimenta97 (May 16, 2012)

Blue

What is the best known way to kill someone silently?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Blue
> 
> What is the best known way to kill someone silently?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nuke 
(Kills your target and all the witnesses)

What's the best phone

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## torben88 (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 ,
good price ,High quality 

Why the world there are so many fools ?


----------



## shravbits (May 16, 2012)

torben88 said:


> Hayden18 ,
> good price ,High quality
> 
> Why the world there are so many fools ?

Click to collapse



The trolls created fools

Why do cowboys wear big hats?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## vanessaem (May 16, 2012)

shravbits said:


> The trolls created fools
> 
> Why do cowboys wear big hats?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




To keep the sun from beating down on their faces.

What's your favorite food?


----------



## sh4dow1 (May 16, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> To keep the sun from beating down on their faces.
> 
> What's your favorite food?

Click to collapse



Chineese food

Whos the best t.v maker?

Sent from my DROID Pro using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

sh4dow1 said:


> Chineese food
> 
> Whos the best t.v maker?
> 
> Sent from my DROID Pro using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sony

Who is the worst tv actor

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## shravbits (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sony
> 
> Who is the worst tv actor
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Everyone on NBC (jk!)
When will iOS be destroyed?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

shravbits said:


> Everyone on NBC (jk!)
> When will iOS be destroyed?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ask siri

When will the One X be cheap

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## ArmorD (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Ask siri
> 
> When will the One X be cheap
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



In your dreams.

What icons do you have on your status bar currently?

Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 16, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> In your dreams.
> 
> What icons do you have on your status bar currently?
> 
> Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium

Click to collapse



3G watchdog

Bungee jumping or skydiving


----------



## X8invisible (May 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> 3G watchdog
> 
> Bungee jumping or skydiving

Click to collapse



Both

Money or love?

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> 3G watchdog
> 
> Bungee jumping or skydiving

Click to collapse



Skydiving.

Do you think lyrics make a song, or the melody?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## X8invisible (May 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Skydiving.
> 
> Do you think lyrics make a song, or the melody?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Hard choice but i think is the melody

Where do you got your coffee pot?

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 16, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Hard choice but i think is the melody
> 
> Where do you got your coffee pot?
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



The same place u got ur heart

Analog or digital clock


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2012)

Crap...hit submit instead of discard.  Fu tapatalk.


----------



## SimonTS (May 16, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Both
> 
> Money or love?/QUOTE]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## - Swift - (May 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> The same place u got ur heart
> 
> Analog or digital clock

Click to collapse



Digital!

Chrome or Firefox?

Sent from my Xperia™ PLAY using TapatalkHD


----------



## X8invisible (May 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> The same place u got ur heart
> 
> Analog or digital clock

Click to collapse



Here is your answer:






How is in CIA?

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Here is your answer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry but that screenshot is Uber gaaaaaay.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 16, 2012)

No question, so

Laser tag or Xbox


----------



## X8invisible (May 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Sorry but that screenshot is Uber gaaaaaay.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Im gonna kill you

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Im gonna kill you
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



Ouch.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Skyღ (May 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



 Get killed or Run around with a underwear?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 16, 2012)

Skyღ said:


> Get killed or Run around with a underwear?

Click to collapse



Underwear...how in the world would you think death is the better option?

I guess that's my question.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 16, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Underwear...how in the world would you think death is the better option?
> 
> I guess that's my question.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Two answers
1) he's noooots
2) he's very nooooots

Mountain or Valley?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Two answers
> 1) he's noooots
> 2) he's very nooooots
> 
> Mountain or Valley?

Click to collapse




Mountain

Left or right

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## ArmorD (May 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Two answers
> 1) he's noooots
> 2) he's very nooooots
> 
> Mountain or Valley?

Click to collapse



Mountain I guess...(kinda gay question...)

Dolphin HD or Opera Mini?

Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium

Coffee pot Guy,please play tah rules............. *-*


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Mountain I guess...(kinda gay question...)
> 
> Dolphin HD or Opera Mini?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Opera mobile :/

Froyo or gingerbread

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Opera mobile :/
> 
> Froyo or gingerbread
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Windows Mobile 6.1

What can I do with slow internet from school?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Windows Mobile 6.1
> 
> What can I do with slow internet from school?

Click to collapse



Make it slower

Why do I come here

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Make it slower
> 
> Why do I come here
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



because off-topic is slowly taking over your soul


how to cure cancer?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> because off-topic is slowly taking over your soul
> 
> 
> how to cure cancer?

Click to collapse



By donating $10000 to xda

Dell XPS ultrabook or Alienware?


----------



## MoonBlade (May 16, 2012)

ofc alenware considering u have the cash 
Galaxy S3 or I-Phone ?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 16, 2012)

MoonBlade said:


> ofc alenware considering u have the cash
> Galaxy S3 or I-Phone ?

Click to collapse



S3!!!!

Stubble or French?


----------



## mannu_in (May 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> By donating $10000 to xda
> 
> Dell XPS ultrabook or Alienware?

Click to collapse



Mac Airbook.....


Why so serious??


----------



## MoonBlade (May 16, 2012)

cause u took my i fone 
why so happy ?


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2012)

mannu_in said:


> Mac Airbook.....
> 
> 
> Why so serious??

Click to collapse



Because I love cereal (your question made me lol )

do you think windows phone 7 has a bright future?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Because I love cereal (your question made me lol )
> 
> do you think windows phone 7 has a bright future?

Click to collapse



No 

Do you think nokia should go with android instead of WP7

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## husam666 (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> No
> 
> Do you think nokia should go with android instead of WP7
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



I think nokia should an hero

do you know what an hero is?


----------



## MoonBlade (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> No
> 
> Do you think nokia should go with android instead of WP7
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



yes it should DUH !!

Simpsons or Family guy ?


----------



## mannu_in (May 16, 2012)

MoonBlade said:


> cause u took my i fone
> why so happy ?

Click to collapse



Coz I took your i-fone...

Where is my we-fone??


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

MoonBlade said:


> yes it should DUH !!
> 
> Simpsons or Family guy ?

Click to collapse



Family guy

Simpsons or futurama

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## mannu_in (May 16, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I think nokia should an hero
> 
> do you know what an hero is?

Click to collapse



Yes ...hero is Enrique song

Do you know in which movie this song was featured?


----------



## MoonBlade (May 16, 2012)

mannu_in said:


> Coz I took your i-fone...
> 
> Where is my we-fone??

Click to collapse



its with us 
where is the  place u want to visit before u die (dont say Hospital  )


----------



## mannu_in (May 16, 2012)

MoonBlade said:


> its with us
> where is the  place u want to visit before u die (dont say Hospital  )

Click to collapse



I want to visit Gate of Heavens before death(reference Saint Paul:- I die daily)

Where you think you go after death?


----------



## ArmorD (May 16, 2012)

MoonBlade said:


> its with us
> where is the  place u want to visit before u die (dont say Hospital  )

Click to collapse



*in* Megan Fox

Do you take naked shelf shots? 
SAY WHAT

Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium


----------



## mannu_in (May 16, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> *in* Megan Fox
> 
> Do you take naked shelf shots?
> SAY WHAT
> ...

Click to collapse



No..

What will you do if your naked self shots get leaked on internet?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

mannu_in said:


> No..
> 
> What will you do if your naked self shots get leaked on internet?

Click to collapse



Why would we look at you naked??

What would your parents say

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## MoonBlade (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Why would we look at you naked??
> 
> What would your parents say
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Little boy is still Little LMAO 
is ur Little boy still little ?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

MoonBlade said:


> Little boy is still Little LMAO
> is ur Little boy still little ?

Click to collapse



Not answering

Whats with the weird questions on XDA?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Not answering
> 
> Whats with the weird questions on XDA?
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



n00b infestation

Should we ban them in the ban thread?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> n00b infestation
> 
> Should we ban them in the ban thread?

Click to collapse



Yes if they go there

Is that considered mean?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## ArmorD (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Yes if they go there
> 
> Is that considered mean?
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Nope, it's justice.

Why on earth do  you have an Arc 

Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Nope, it's justice.
> 
> Why on earth do  you have an Arc
> 
> Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Because I bought it

Why do you

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Because I bought it
> 
> Why do you
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Because he bought it too.

Why the never ending story had an ending?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Because he bought it too.
> 
> Why the never ending story had an ending?

Click to collapse



Who said it was ending


*insert question here*

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

Why you didn't ask a question?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Why you didn't ask a question?

Click to collapse



Don't rush me


What's your excuse

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

Following the game

Why snapple have the best stuff on earth?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

Who's snapple

Does this end?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

I don't think so

does infinity have a number?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

Infinity isn't a number

Who's that ovet there

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

I can't see

Where?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

Must be my imagination

What's your favourite hobby

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Must be my imagination
> 
> What's your favourite hobby
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Growing Venus Fly-Traps (real Hobby) 

Is there another forum aside from XDA? LOL!


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Growing Venus Fly-Traps (real Hobby)
> 
> Is there another forum aside from XDA? LOL!

Click to collapse



I don't know I'm starting to think I live in XDA

Anyone else stalking these forums?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

Not at this hour I think.

Why is "Surfing the Internet" called surfing, if you actually are sitting in front of a screen?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Not at this hour I think.
> 
> Why is "Surfing the Internet" called surfing, if you actually are sitting in front of a screen?

Click to collapse



Good question I can't find an answer to that wikipedia failed for once

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Good question I can't find an answer to that wikipedia failed for once
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



 No question!

If a tree is falling in the forest, and no one is there to look it and hear it. Would it make any Sound?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> No question!
> 
> If a tree is falling in the forest, and no one is there to look it and hear it. Would it make any Sound?

Click to collapse



Where do you get your questions from

Why am I not going to bed?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Where do you get your questions from
> 
> Why am I not going to bed?
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



You tell me!

Why you didn't answer?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> You tell me!
> 
> Why you didn't answer?

Click to collapse



Because they aren't answerable

Didn't you know that

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Because they aren't answerable
> 
> Didn't you know that
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Ok then.

If an electric train goes north, where the smoke goes?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Ok then.
> 
> If an electric train goes north, where the smoke goes?

Click to collapse



Electric trains dont emit smoke

*facepalm* 

NEXT

why you ask stupid questions?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## John McClane (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Electric trains dont emit smoke
> 
> *facepalm*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Isn't this a question thread. Sorry if you didn't like my questions though. 

Last one

If you have 10 fish on your fish tank, and 3 of them drowns. How many fish you got left?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 16, 2012)

Fish can't drown so..... 10

What's 40 x 0.5

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## ArmorD (May 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Fish can't drown so..... 10
> 
> What's 40 x 0.5
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



20, duh.

What is that dog you have on your profile pic?(Golden retriever I believe?)


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> 20, duh.
> 
> What is that dog you have on your profile pic?(Golden retriever I believe?)

Click to collapse



I can't answer that.
Marinara sauce or Alfred sauce?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## - Swift - (May 16, 2012)

3000th post!

Sent from my Xperia™ PLAY using TapatalkHD


----------



## iok1 (May 16, 2012)

IrishStuff09 said:


> 3000th post!
> 
> Sent from my Xperia™ PLAY using TapatalkHD

Click to collapse



Great question! 

What is a legal way to kill someone? >_>
<_<

Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray S


----------



## Babydollll (May 16, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Great question!
> 
> What is a legal way to kill someone? >_>
> <_<
> ...

Click to collapse



There isn't a LEGAL way, to kill SOMEONE. 
Should I make kung po chicken or steak with cracked black peppercorns for dinner?
Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> There isn't a LEGAL way, to kill SOMEONE.
> Should I make kung po chicken or steak with cracked black peppercorns for dinner?
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



None of the above. Go to your near BK or fast food and buy something greasy.

If you have 10 pounds of cotton and 10 pounds of rock. Which one is heavier?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Felimenta97 (May 17, 2012)

John McClane said:


> None of the above. Go to your near BK or fast food and buy something greasy.
> 
> If you have 10 pounds of cotton and 10 pounds of rock. Which one is heavier?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



They weight the same. AHA. I shall not fall this

You ( considering you're a guy) must sleep, naked between a hot girl and a gay guy. Both are naked and they're facing you. And must sleep facing one side. Who will you face?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> They weight the same. AHA. I shall not fall this
> 
> You ( considering you're a guy) must sleep, naked between a hot girl and a gay guy. Both are naked and they're facing you. And must sleep facing one side. Who will you face?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well based on the complexity of the question. I could say either sleeping on a side facing up, the hot girl next to me and the gay guy after her, which you didn't specified. Or if I have to be between them I would still face up looking at the roof.

Find something if available which hasn't to be math related.
P.S. That question was asked by my statistics and logic math teacher, on the first day of school. Not even answering God saved us, because God Hypothetically is on the Sky, and Sky represents a measure. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Felimenta97 (May 17, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Well based on the complexity of the question. I could say either sleeping on a side facing up, the hot girl next to me and the gay guy after her, which you didn't specified. Or if I have to be between them I would still face up looking at the roof.
> 
> Find something if available which hasn't to be math related.
> P.S. That question was asked by my statistics and logic math teacher, on the first day of school. Not even answering God saved us, because God Hypothetically is on the Sky, and Sky represents a measure.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry. I forgot to mention those things: each one facing you. One on each side of the bed. You MUST sleep facing one of the two. 

And I did not understood your question... 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> 20, duh.
> 
> What is that dog you have on your profile pic?(Golden retriever I believe?)

Click to collapse



Yes 

What's with your picture?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## chbea (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Yes
> 
> What's with your picture?
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



see you self


wad is my picture>?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

chbea said:


> see you self
> 
> 
> wad is my picture>?

Click to collapse



A panda bear...

Is that right?

(Tiger)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> A panda bear...
> 
> Is that right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



(Right)....

Who is that in my avatar?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

No idea to small on my phone

Who is it?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> No idea to small on my phone
> 
> Who is it?
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Better?






Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Greased up deaf guy from family guy in real life?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Greased up deaf guy from family guy in real life?
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Haha!!  

Nope...G.G. Allin, on his last day alive. 

I liked your answer better still.:thumbup:

Favorite flavor ice cream?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 17, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by Hayden18<br />
> > Greased up deaf guy from family guy in real life?<br />
> > <br />
> > Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



That's a tough question so anything but chocolate

Are you allergic to anything?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## FrenzyGr (May 17, 2012)

Zantiszar said:


> Well its not common knowledge that  typos were invented by pirates and when youll be saying argh you really say hey you matey
> 
> Is this thread real and are we real and why am I communicating with you in the abandoned mine?
> 
> Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)

Click to collapse



The fact that we feel makes us real. You communicate with us because your a social being and thus you don't only need your friends but other different people with similar interests to share what you feel. 

Why do I always feel I need to have the latest tech in my hands, like the best cell the pc but don't feel the same need for anything else? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation One XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk.


----------



## rockstarar (May 17, 2012)

FrenzyGr said:


> The fact that we feel makes us real. You communicate with us because your a social being and thus you don't only need your friends but other different people with similar interests to share what you feel.
> 
> Why do I always feel I need to have the latest tech in my hands, like the best cell the pc but don't feel the same need for anything else?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation One XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



My janitor always answers that question for me.  

What is purple?


--sent from my glacier.


----------



## John McClane (May 17, 2012)

rockstarar said:


> My janitor always answers that question for me.
> 
> What is purple?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's turtle for someone without teeths 


how much is PI ?


----------



## SimonTS (May 17, 2012)

John McClane said:


> That's turtle for someone without teeths
> 
> 
> how much is PI ?

Click to collapse



It depends what bakery you go to.  In my local PI starts at £2.75 and goes up to £4.95.

Why do so many people love to hate and hate to love so much?


----------



## X8invisible (May 17, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> It depends what bakery you go to.  In my local PI starts at £2.75 and goes up to £4.95.
> 
> Why do so many people love to hate and hate to love so much?

Click to collapse



Because they're stupid and dont have a heart
Mr.Bean or Al Bundy?


Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## ArmorD (May 17, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Because they're stupid and dont have a heart
> Mr.Bean or Al Bundy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



Bean, duh... 

Pink or orange? 

Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium


----------



## SimonTS (May 17, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Because they're stupid and dont have a heart
> Mr.Bean or Al Bundy?

Click to collapse



Mr Bean - but I'm British, so what do you expect?

If you had the power to any one *good* thing (but gain nothing from it and never have anybody else know) what would it be?


----------



## X8invisible (May 17, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Mr Bean - but I'm British, so what do you expect?
> 
> If you had the power to any one *good* thing (but gain nothing from it and never have anybody else know) what would it be?

Click to collapse



Hmmmm I would make her/his life better somehow

Orange(answer for the previous post)
Bayern or Real Madrid?

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## SimonTS (May 17, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Hmmmm I would make her/his life better somehow
> 
> Orange(answer for the previous post)
> Bayern or Real Madrid?

Click to collapse



Bayern - I was born in Germany!!

Neil Young or Paul Young?


----------



## acseazzu (May 17, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Hmmmm I would make her/his life better somehow
> 
> Orange(answer for the previous post)
> Bayern or Real Madrid?
> ...

Click to collapse



Bayern.


----------



## 8bithavok (May 18, 2012)

Neil Young.

Pie or Cake?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

What type of cake and pie

What's up with you

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## SimonTS (May 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> What's up with you

Click to collapse



Believe me, there aren't enough hours left in the life-cycle of this planet for us to deal with that question 

Which feels better; Falling asleep with your partner in your arms at night, or waking up next to them in the morning?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 18, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Believe me, there aren't enough hours left in the life-cycle of this planet for us to deal with that question
> 
> Which feels better; Falling asleep with your partner in your arms at night, or waking up next to them in the morning?

Click to collapse



I have a one year old...this is how I sleep...







Caffeine or are you naturally a morning person?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 18, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I have a one year old...this is how I sleep...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Caffeine 

Kobe or Shaquille?


----------



## FrenzyGr (May 18, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Caffeine
> 
> Kobe or Shaquille?

Click to collapse



Kobe

Night or day? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation One XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 18, 2012)

FrenzyGr said:


> Kobe
> 
> Night or day?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation One XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Night


Vampire or Werewolf?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Werewolf

Ninja or samurai

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## *Telcontar* (May 18, 2012)

samurai

summer or winter?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Winter

Morning or evening?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## FrenzyGr (May 18, 2012)

Morning
Cyan or blue? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation One XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 18, 2012)

FrenzyGr said:


> Morning
> Cyan or blue?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation One XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Blue

Tacos or enchiladas


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Enchiladas

Facebook or myspace

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## FrenzyGr (May 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Enchiladas
> 
> Facebook or myspace
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Facebook

Backgammon or chess? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation One XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Chess 

Fantasy or reality

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Haeretik (May 18, 2012)

fantasy

purple or violet?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

Purple (coz pink isn't an answer) 

Boat or plane

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## chokzgaming (May 18, 2012)

A jet.

Why do unicorns eat elfs?

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (May 18, 2012)

They don't they eat leprechauns

Rabbit or hare

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## ArmorD (May 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> They don't they eat leprechauns
> 
> Rabbit or hare
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Rabbit.... I guess 

Karkand or Sharqi Peninsula? 

Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 18, 2012)

Karkand

Stealth games or War games


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

War Games

Final Fantasy or Chaos Ring


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 18, 2012)

Final Fantasy ftw

Yahoo or Hotmail


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

Ovi - Owned by Yahoo. Damn you Nokia

City or Swamp


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 18, 2012)

Swamp

Tabasco or Mustard


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

Tabasco

BK or Subway


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Tabasco
> 
> BK or Subway

Click to collapse



Subway

Star Wars or Star Trek


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

Star Wars

Linksys or Netgear or Belkin


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Star Wars
> 
> Linksys or Netgear or Belkin

Click to collapse



Belkin

Fast focus or Auto focus


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

Neither - Manual focus on my DSLR of course

notepad or worpad


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 18, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Neither - Manual focus on my DSLR of course
> 
> notepad or worpad

Click to collapse



Notepad

Docs To Go or Olive Office


----------



## John McClane (May 18, 2012)

Docs To Go

Santa or Snow White

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (May 19, 2012)

John McClane said:


> Docs To Go
> 
> Santa or Snow White
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Santa

Lewa or Miui?

Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 19, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Santa
> 
> Lewa or Miui?
> 
> Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium

Click to collapse



MIUI

Xda or Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (May 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> MIUI
> 
> Xda or Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Xda.
Food or water?

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## John McClane (May 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Xda.
> Food or water?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Both.

Dropbox or BOX

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 19, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Xda.
> Food or water?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Food

Lord Of The Rings or Eragon


----------



## isaiahe97 (May 19, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Food
> 
> Lord Of The Rings or Eragon

Click to collapse



Lord of the rings

Bacon or cake


----------



## mendoozer666 (May 19, 2012)

BACON!!!!!

Duck or goose.

sent from my Ascend2, but transmitted from my brain. ;p


----------



## PureLogic (May 19, 2012)

mendoozer666 said:


> BACON!!!!!
> 
> Duck or goose.
> 
> sent from my Ascend2, but transmitted from my brain. ;p

Click to collapse




Goose!

Marlboro reds or lights?


----------



## chokzgaming (May 19, 2012)

PureLogic said:


> Goose!
> 
> Marlboro reds or lights?

Click to collapse



Healthy lungs 

Fall in a pit of rattle snakes or a pit of lions?

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Food

Carpet or hard floor

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## rockstarar (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Food
> 
> Carpet or hard floor
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Carpet

Kindle fire or nook tab

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Neither

Spiders or snakes

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Neither
> 
> Spiders or snakes
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



F**k spiders.

Smokey and the Bandit or Cannonball Run?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Smokey


Best movie you've ever watched?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Smokey
> 
> 
> Best movie you've ever watched?
> ...

Click to collapse



Magnolia.

Bean or beef burrito?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## X8invisible (May 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Magnolia.
> 
> Bean or beef burrito?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Bean
What movie is Magnolia?

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Bean
> What movie is Magnolia?
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



Its a good movie that you could look up.  Yourself 

How do you like your eggs cooked?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Poached, scrambled, whatever I'm not fussy


Pen or pencil

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Poached, scrambled, whatever I'm not fussy
> 
> 
> Pen or pencil
> ...

Click to collapse



Pen.  I draw that way...gotta draw my way out of a mistake 
At work, pencil...pens freeze where I work.

Star Wars or Star Trek?
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Pen.  I draw that way...gotta draw my way out of a mistake
> At work, pencil...pens freeze where I work.
> 
> Star Wars or Star Trek?
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Star wars

Rockets or missiles?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Skyღ (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Star wars
> 
> Rockets or missiles?
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Rockets. I liek em , <3
Shoes

Shiny or Sparkling?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 19, 2012)

Skyღ said:


> Rockets. I liek em , <3
> Shoes
> 
> Shiny or Sparkling?

Click to collapse



Matte.

Leno or Letterman?  Conan (not troutman) points awarded.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 19, 2012)

Leno

Nike or Adidas


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Nike

Cat or dog?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Skyღ (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Nike
> 
> Cat or dog?
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Cat. 

PSP or PS2?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 19, 2012)

Xbox??   PSP

Forza or NFS

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Skyღ (May 19, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Xbox??   PSP
> 
> Forza or NFS
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



NFS.

Ao No Exorcist or Black Rock Shooter?


----------



## stamatis (May 19, 2012)

Skyღ said:


> NFS.
> 
> Ao No Exorcist or Black Rock Shooter?

Click to collapse



Ao no exorcist
Manga or anime?

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 20, 2012)

stamatis16 said:


> Ao no exorcist
> Manga or anime?
> 
> Sent from my X8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Neither. Beelzebub.

Why do women always want a nice guy, then drive them away?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 20, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Neither. Beelzebub.
> 
> Why do women always want a nice guy, then drive them away?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



They're women. Lol

Nexus S or S2?


----------



## Felimenta97 (May 20, 2012)

NS.

Law& Order or NCIS?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 20, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> NS.
> 
> Law& Order or NCIS?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Law&Order

Good UEFA result or bad one?


----------



## X8invisible (May 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Law&Order
> 
> Good UEFA result or bad one?

Click to collapse



Dont know
Who won the game?

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## wilbso (May 20, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Dont know
> Who won the game?
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



Depends which game xD
Who else has a cat like mine (ginger and white)??


----------



## PureLogic (May 20, 2012)

wilbso said:


> Depends which game xD
> Who else has a cat like mine (ginger and white)??

Click to collapse



im not really into cats but i'd like to have 9 lives though 

who invented the spoon?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

PureLogic said:


> im not really into cats but i'd like to have 9 lives though
> 
> who invented the spoon?

Click to collapse



Some smart bugger

Who invented stupid questions?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## K.A. (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Some smart bugger
> 
> Who invented stupid questions?
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Me 
Who invented the word "invented"?


----------



## doncortio (May 20, 2012)

Troll Warrior said:


> Me
> Who invented the word "invented"?

Click to collapse



Not me 

Anyone knows a map (website) that can shows what carriers providing in each countries? I can't find... 

Sent from my ZTE Blade using XDA app


----------



## K.A. (May 20, 2012)

doncortio said:


> Not me
> 
> Anyone knows a map (website) that can shows what carriers providing in each countries? I can't find...
> 
> Sent from my ZTE Blade using XDA app

Click to collapse



No we cant 
Why did i ask this question?

King ACE ~ i miss you


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Because you couldn't think of a better one

Why is apple going mad suing everyone?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## K.A. (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Because you couldn't think of a better one
> 
> Why is apple going mad suing everyone?
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Because they think everyone's tearing apart
What happened to to?

King ACE ~ i miss you


----------



## ArmorD (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Because you couldn't think of a better one
> 
> Why is apple going mad suing everyone?
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



You tell me.

What does Xda stand for?

Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium


----------



## Juls317 (May 20, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> You tell me.
> 
> What does Xda stand for?
> 
> Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Xylophone Dominated Actions

Up or down? 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## K.A. (May 20, 2012)

X stands for the 24th alphabet, D for the 5th and A for the 1st.
Interesting is if u add 24+5+1 = 30 = 3+0 = 3
And
2+4+5+1 = 12 = 2+1 = 3.
So xda stands for 3. 
Why did you ask that question?

King ACE ~ i miss you


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Troll Warrior said:


> X stands for the 24th alphabet, D for the 5th and A for the 1st.
> Interesting is if u add 24+5+1 = 30 = 3+0 = 3
> And
> 2+4+5+1 = 12 = 2+1 = 3.
> ...

Click to collapse



Because that's not the answer

Do I have to ask a question?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## doncortio (May 20, 2012)

No 

What's your carrier?

Sent from my ZTE Blade using XDA app


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

doncortio said:


> No
> 
> What's your carrier?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE Blade using XDA app

Click to collapse



<--- I think that's pretty obvious 

What are you doing here

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## gashman88 (May 20, 2012)

Chillin with nerds

What wud u rather be doing?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Nothing

Why do I bother coming here?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## SimonTS (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Nothing
> 
> Why do I bother coming here?

Click to collapse



Coz you've got no life.

Why aren't you out taking your dog for a walk?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Ha ha ha why would I take my dog for a walk at 12 am?

Why aren't you taking my dog for a walk?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## SimonTS (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Ha ha ha why would I take my dog for a walk at 12 am?
> 
> Why aren't you taking my dog for a walk?

Click to collapse



Because you're the other side of the world.  And I can't take our dogs for a walk as they both passed away shortly before Christmas.

Will you post a decent picture of your dog on here for us so we can see her properly?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Because you're the other side of the world.  And I can't take our dogs for a walk as they both passed away shortly before Christmas.
> 
> Will you post a decent picture of your dog on here for us so we can see her properly?

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that

And no that's the only picture you are seeing of my dog

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## SimonTS (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sorry to hear that
> 
> And no that's the only picture you are seeing of my dog

Click to collapse



Why did you forget to ask a question?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 20, 2012)

Can I stop asking questions??

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## PureLogic (May 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Can I stop asking questions??
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse




unfortunately, no. 

do you smell something?


----------



## SimonTS (May 20, 2012)

PureLogic said:


> unfortunately, no.
> 
> do you smell something?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I smell bad:thumbdown:

Should I take a shower?


----------



## Android_Monsters (May 20, 2012)

Yes, u should take a shower or even a mini bath.

But, should you take your phone with you?

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 20, 2012)

Android_Monsters said:


> Yes, u should take a shower or even a mini bath.
> 
> But, should you take your phone with you?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium

Click to collapse



Definitely. Hydrophone!!!!

Laptop or tablet


----------



## SimonTS (May 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Definitely. Hydrophone!!!!
> 
> Laptop or tablet

Click to collapse



Got to be a tablet but...

...Red or Blue?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 20, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Got to be a tablet but...
> 
> ...Red or Blue?

Click to collapse



Both.!!!! FC Barcelona colors.

Spaghetti or Noodles


----------



## ArmorD (May 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Both.!!!! FC Barcelona colors.
> 
> Spaghetti or Noodles

Click to collapse



NOODLAHS!

Honda or Kawasaki (motorcycles)?


----------



## FrenzyGr (May 20, 2012)

Kawasaki for bikes. 

Toyota Ft 86 or Subaru BRZ? 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (May 20, 2012)

FrenzyGr said:


> Kawasaki for bikes.
> 
> Toyota Ft 86 or Subaru BRZ?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Toyota. Always.

Sony or Samsung TV?

Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium


----------



## Babydollll (May 20, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Toyota. Always.
> 
> Sony or Samsung TV?
> 
> Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Neither. 
Bottled water or tap?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Neither.
> Bottled water or tap?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bottled. 

Watch or wristband


----------



## iok1 (May 20, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Bottled.
> 
> Watch or wristband

Click to collapse



Wristband

What is the meaning of life? 

Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray S


----------



## husam666 (May 20, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Wristband
> 
> What is the meaning of life?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray S

Click to collapse



42


any simple explanation where that number came from?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 20, 2012)

husam666 said:


> 42
> 
> 
> any simple explanation where that number came from?

Click to collapse



It's from The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy 

Rafael Nadal or Federer?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 21, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> It's from The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
> 
> Rafael Nadal or Federer?

Click to collapse



Federer

Blonde or brunette

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 21, 2012)

Blonde!!!!!!!!

Burger or Pizza


----------



## aspidites73 (May 21, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Blonde!!!!!!!!
> 
> Burger or Pizza

Click to collapse



Burger

bit or byte?


----------



## Odeira.Oloap (May 21, 2012)

aspidites73 said:


> Burger
> 
> bit or byte?

Click to collapse




*Bit*, I guess... Tumblr.



Pizza Hut? Or Burger King?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 21, 2012)

Pizza hut .. don't have burger king here

Amoled or S-LCD

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 21, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Pizza hut .. don't have burger king here
> 
> Amoled or S-LCD
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



AMOLED

WordPress or Blogspot


----------



## Nsandhu23 (May 21, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> AMOLED
> 
> WordPress or Blogspot

Click to collapse



Blogspot

YouP0rn or P0rnhub?

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 21, 2012)

Nsandhu23 said:


> Blogspot
> 
> YouP0rn or P0rnhub?
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Ummm. No comment

Speaktoit or Iris


----------



## zSoc (May 21, 2012)

Speaktoit.

Drupal or Wordpress?


----------



## iok1 (May 21, 2012)

zSoc said:


> Speaktoit.
> 
> Drupal or Wordpress?

Click to collapse



Wordpress

Why is everyone asking this or that questions when this thread uses all kinds of questions? 

Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray S


----------



## rockstarar (May 21, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Wordpress
> 
> Why is everyone asking this or that questions when this thread uses all kinds of questions?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray S

Click to collapse



Because 
1) this or that thread was merged with this

2) it's still a question. 

Basketball or baseball

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## SimonTS (May 21, 2012)

Football (or soccer if you're American)!

Greek or geek?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 22, 2012)

Greek

How do I get from here to there?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Haloman800 (May 22, 2012)

Geek, I can't read Greek, and the idea of orgies (especially in those times) kinda grosses me out..

Addicting or addictive (both are legitimate words) ?


----------



## chbea (May 22, 2012)

Haloman800 said:


> Geek, I can't read Greek, and the idea of orgies (especially in those times) kinda grosses me out..
> 
> Addicting or addictive (both are legitimate words) ?

Click to collapse



addictive


stupid or noob?


----------



## Archer (May 22, 2012)

chbea said:


> addictive
> 
> 
> stupid or noob?

Click to collapse



Noob.  At least you can learn.

Omniscient, omnipresent or omnipotent?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 22, 2012)

Archer said:


> Noob.  At least you can learn.
> 
> Omniscient, omnipresent or omnipotent?

Click to collapse



Omnipotent!!!

Magician or Warrior


----------



## doncortio (May 22, 2012)

Magician.

Bugatti or Ferrari?

Sent from my ZTE Blade using XDA app


----------



## wizard-S (May 22, 2012)

Ferrari forever....
Italian cars rulez 

Mmmh... Android or iOS? Eheheh 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9100 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 22, 2012)

wizard-S said:


> Ferrari forever....
> Italian cars rulez
> 
> Mmmh... Android or iOS? Eheheh
> ...

Click to collapse



MS-DOS 

ZTE Era or HTC Sensation


----------



## Hayden18 (May 22, 2012)

doncortio said:


> Magician.
> 
> Bugatti or Ferrari?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE Blade using XDA app

Click to collapse



Koenigsegg!!!

Facebook, myspace or twitter

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## K.A. (May 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Koenigsegg!!!
> 
> Facebook, myspace or twitter
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Xda
Xda or rootzwiki?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 22, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Xda
> Xda or rootzwiki?

Click to collapse



Xda

Ace or Defy?


----------



## K.A. (May 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Xda
> 
> Ace or Defy?

Click to collapse



Ace for me
King or Ace?

XDA > Facebook. Hands Down.


----------



## ArmorD (May 22, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Ace for me
> King or Ace?
> 
> XDA > Facebook. Hands Down.

Click to collapse



Ace.. Dunno what is King... 

ISMO or Seppo? They're both names... 

Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 22, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Ace.. Dunno what is King...
> 
> ISMO or Seppo? They're both names...
> 
> Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium

Click to collapse



King, ace ...he's talking about cards

Seppo


Three piece or two piece suit


----------



## Curiousn00b (May 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> King, ace ...he's talking about cards
> 
> Seppo
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Definitely a two piece.

Shoes or Sneakers?

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (May 22, 2012)

Sneakers

Rose or tulip

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sneakers
> 
> Rose or tulip
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Rose


Xbox or Wii


----------



## Hayden18 (May 22, 2012)

Xbox

Morning or Night?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## ArmorD (May 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Xbox
> 
> Morning or Night?
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Niget 

Mercedes or Audi? 

Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 22, 2012)

Mercedes

Plane or helicopter

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Mercedes
> 
> Plane or helicopter
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Plane

Galaxy Tab 2 or Transformer TF101


----------



## 5.56nato (May 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Plane
> 
> Galaxy Tab 2 or Transformer TF101

Click to collapse



Galaxy tab 2

GeForce or Radeon


Sent from one of the 20+ million selling SII via XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (May 22, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> Galaxy tab 2
> 
> GeForce or Radeon
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



GeForce

CrApple or Microsoft

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## - Swift - (May 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> GeForce
> 
> CrApple or Microsoft
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Microsoft!

WP7 or iCrap? 

Sent from my Xperia™ PLAY using TapatalkHD


----------



## K.A. (May 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> King, ace ...he's talking about cards
> 
> Seppo
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly...
Nd both of which constitute my name

Oh..wait..why didnt i read the question???

XDA > Facebook. Hands Down.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 22, 2012)

IrishStuff09 said:


> Microsoft!
> 
> WP7 or iCrap?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia™ PLAY using TapatalkHD

Click to collapse



WP7

Buying or stealing?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## iok1 (May 22, 2012)

If i can, buying

Sgs3, yay or nay?

Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray 4S


----------



## Hayden18 (May 22, 2012)

Nay, waiting for Xperia GX

bus or train?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## doncortio (May 22, 2012)

Hrmph

Iconia Tab A510 or iPad 2?

Sent from my ZTE Blade using XDA app


----------



## SanderTheNinja (May 22, 2012)

Iconia
Cm9 or miui?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## Curiousn00b (May 22, 2012)

SanderTheNinja said:


> Iconia
> Cm9 or miui?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Miui.

Rain or sun?

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SanderTheNinja (May 22, 2012)

Curiousn00b said:


> Miui.
> 
> Rain or sun?
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



In the night rain daily sun
Hunger games or twilight?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium


----------



## K.A. (May 22, 2012)

SanderTheNinja said:


> In the night rain daily sun
> Hunger games or twilight?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hunger games..absolute no-brainer.
Money or material?

They tell me Facebook is addictive. I tell them you've not been to XDA yet.


----------



## wilbso (May 22, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Hunger games..absolute no-brainer.
> Money or material?
> 
> They tell me Facebook is addictive. I tell them you've not been to XDA yet.

Click to collapse



MONEY

Will there ever be a zombie apocalypse? 

Sent from my E15i using XDA


----------



## iok1 (May 22, 2012)

I want there to be, when I'm 20 and with my closest friends alive fighting for humanity against rotten, walking flesh. Yes, that would be epic 

What is in front of you right now?


----------



## SimonTS (May 22, 2012)

8 hours of sleep I hope.

Why doesn't it feel better when you envisage yourself chopping your lazy colleague's head off with a Samurai sword?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 22, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> 8 hours of sleep I hope.
> 
> Why doesn't it feel better when you envisage yourself chopping your lazy colleague's head off with a Samurai sword?

Click to collapse



Because then uu wont be able to smirk at him when u get promoted and he doesn't.

Cadillac or Dodge


----------



## Babydollll (May 22, 2012)

SanderTheNinja said:


> In the night rain daily sun
> Hunger games or twilight?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hunger games.
Beef jerky or slim Jim(s)?
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium


----------



## stumpyz9 (May 23, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Hunger games.
> Beef jerky or slim Jim(s)?
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Beef jerky

If you where to get the death penalty and got to choose your way of dying what would you pick....lethal injection, the chair, gas chamber, hanging or firing squad.

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5.56nato (May 23, 2012)

stumpyz9 said:


> Beef jerky
> 
> If you where to get the death penalty and got to choose your way of dying what would you pick....lethal injection, the chair, gas chamber, hanging or firing squad.
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



firing squad. i want stare right at those face(s) firing at me.

if you were to jump from a building which one will it be? petronas towers or that canadian tv tower. ( w/o a parachute that is)

Sent from one of the 20+ million selling SII via XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (May 23, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> firing squad. i want stare right at those face(s) firing at me.
> 
> if you were to jump from a building which one will it be? petronas towers or that canadian tv tower. ( w/o a parachute that is)
> 
> Sent from one of the 20+ million selling SII via XDA

Click to collapse



Petronas, I haven't been to malaysia yet

North or south pole

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Petronas, I haven't been to malaysia yet
> 
> North or south pole
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Wherever there's fewer people.

Electric or acoustic music?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (May 23, 2012)

Electric

Bach or Beethoven

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## samsgun357 (May 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Electric
> 
> Bach or Beethoven
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Definately Bach, Sebastian Bach! Skidrow

Why do people actually own iPhones?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 23, 2012)

samsgun357 said:


> Definately Bach, Sebastian Bach! Skidrow
> 
> Why do people actually own iPhones?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bacause they have no souls and prey on little kids

Why didn't apple give up when steve jobs died??

Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc


----------



## Curiousn00b (May 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Bacause they have no souls and prey on little kids
> 
> Why didn't apple give up when steve jobs died??
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia Arc

Click to collapse



Steve jobs didn't only create Apple ya know. 

Why do people hate iPhones so much, and not the owner.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5.56nato (May 23, 2012)

Curiousn00b said:


> Steve jobs didn't only create Apple ya know.
> 
> Why do people hate iPhones so much, and not the owner.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because hating products is way cooler than hating people.

iphone or mud?

Sent from one of the 20+ million selling SII via XDA


----------



## SimonTS (May 23, 2012)

Mud, mainly because my stupid company has been asking me to do research on the right phones to get for the past 6 months - now they've gone against my recommendation of SGS2s and are going to give us all iPhones instead :banghead:

Persevere or move on?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Mud, mainly because my stupid company has been asking me to do research on the right phones to get for the past 6 months - now they've gone against my recommendation of SGS2s and are going to give us all iPhones instead :banghead:
> 
> Persevere or move on?

Click to collapse



Move on...abuse the iPhone.

I'm in the market for a 55"-60" TV....sell me one.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## FrenzyGr (May 23, 2012)

Delete this, mistake.


----------



## FrenzyGr (May 23, 2012)

Move on, it's free. 

Why do we still use physical money, what is holding us back on switching to digital completely. 
Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2



Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 23, 2012)

FrenzyGr said:


> sorry Skinny, you were first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*fixed


Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## FrenzyGr (May 23, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Move on...abuse the iPhone.
> 
> I'm in the market for a 55"-60" TV....sell me one.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Can't. Don't know much about tvs, I'd say bigger the better. 

Now answer my question above! 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nuclearmonkeyuk (May 23, 2012)

FrenzyGr said:


> Move on, it's free.
> 
> Why do we still use physical money, what is holding us back on switching to digital completely.
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Cos there are too many scrooge mcducks in the world that like to swim in their pennies..

Why do we all have nipples when us lads nipples are to be fair pretty much useless





Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## FrenzyGr (May 23, 2012)

nuclearmonkeyuk said:


> Cos there are too many scrooge mcducks in the world that like to swim in their pennies..
> 
> Why do we all have nipples when us lads nipples are to be fair pretty much useless
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We are all born originally as female and in the processes our sex is decided.

Why are all planets round? 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nuclearmonkeyuk (May 23, 2012)

FrenzyGr said:


> We are all born originally as female and in the processes our sex is decided.
> 
> Why are all planets round?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



gravity, since it is even on every side of the object, in this case the planets core, there is an equal amount of gravity pulling in mass on all sides which is why the atmosphere is a constant distance from gound even the surface is so unsmooth

What came first the chicken or the egg?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 23, 2012)

nuclearmonkeyuk said:


> gravity, since it is even on every side of the object, in this case the planets core, there is an equal amount of gravity pulling in mass on all sides which is why the atmosphere is a constant distance from gound even the surface is so unsmooth
> 
> What came first the chicken or the egg?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Whichever u ordered first 

Testarossa or Murcielago


----------



## ArmorD (May 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Whichever u ordered first
> 
> Testarossa or Murcielago

Click to collapse



Murcielago.

R8 or SLR?

Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 23, 2012)

R8

Status bar on top or at the bottom


----------



## Archer (May 23, 2012)

nuclearmonkeyuk said:


> What came first the chicken or the egg?

Click to collapse



I can't just pass that by.  The egg came first as chickens are part of an evolutionary process.  There was a time before chickens where their descendants were laying eggs.  Later on they evolved into what we now call chickens.  Ergo, eggs existed before chickens.

Koan busted.



QuantumFoam said:


> Status bar on top or at the bottom

Click to collapse



Bottom - it's where I'm used to seeing it.

Why do keyboards still have scroll lock and sysrq keys?


----------



## 5.56nato (May 23, 2012)

Archer said:


> I can't just pass that by.  The egg came first as chickens are part of an evolutionary process.  There was a time before chickens where their descendants were laying eggs.  Later on they evolved into what we now call chickens.  Ergo, eggs existed before chickens.
> 
> Koan busted.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



cos the manufacterers are too lazy to redesing it.

uncharted or gears of war

Saymsang gailaycee ass tu via xda preemiyam


----------



## nuclearmonkeyuk (May 23, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> cos the manufacterers are too lazy to redesing it.
> 
> uncharted or gears of war
> 
> Saymsang gailaycee ass tu via xda preemiyam

Click to collapse



Gears hands down.. 

Is Bladerunner a true cinema masterpiece?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 23, 2012)

nuclearmonkeyuk said:


> Gears hands down..
> 
> Is Bladerunner a true cinema masterpiece?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yep. I'm biased toward Blades 


Keyboard or Gamepad


----------



## FrenzyGr (May 23, 2012)

Gamepad 

Sleeping on the couch or the bed? 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogzz (May 23, 2012)

Bed ;>

Why do You play in Starcraft II?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 23, 2012)

frogzz said:


> Bed ;>
> 
> Why do You play in Starcraft II?

Click to collapse



Because destroying noobs who are massing void rays is fun.

What's in your wallet?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## keriix (May 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Because destroying noobs who are massing void rays is fun.
> 
> What's in your wallet?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Some notes .. and cards.


What phone(s) do you have?


----------



## howdid (May 23, 2012)

HTC Desire, htc hd 2, 

Bier or Wodka? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire mit Tapatalk


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 23, 2012)

keriix said:


> Some notes .. and cards.
> 
> 
> What phone(s) do you have?

Click to collapse



Galaxy Nexus, EVO 3D, HD2, IBM Simon, T-Mobile Dash...

Why did the chicken cross the road?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 23, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Galaxy Nexus, EVO 3D, HD2, IBM Simon, T-Mobile Dash...
> 
> Why did the chicken cross the road?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Because he was flashing a rom and didn't realize where he was walking

Leverage or Psych


----------



## thakur90 (May 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Because he was flashing a rom and didn't realize where he was walking
> 
> Leverage or Psych

Click to collapse



Leverage!

Italian or chinese( food )???

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 23, 2012)

thakur90 said:


> Leverage!
> 
> Italian or chinese( food )???
> 
> Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Italian

Shawn or Gus


----------



## nuclearmonkeyuk (May 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Italian
> 
> Shawn or Gus

Click to collapse



Shawn 

Where are you from?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (May 23, 2012)

nuclearmonkeyuk said:


> Shawn
> 
> Where are you from?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Finland 

What's your grandpa's first name? 

Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium


----------



## iok1 (May 23, 2012)

David

What will be your next phone? 

Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray 4S


----------



## WiredPirate (May 23, 2012)

iok1 said:


> David
> 
> What will be your next phone?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray 4S

Click to collapse



Mostly likely the next Nexus, but its not out or even announced yet so there is no information on it.

Do you know where I can find Molly?


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 23, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Mostly likely the next Nexus, but its not out or even announced yet so there is no information on it.
> 
> Do you know where I can find Molly?

Click to collapse



My friend keeps her in the trunk in case the situation gets to hot. When she speaks, everyone listens.

What is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 24, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> My friend keeps her in the trunk in case the situation gets to hot. When she speaks, everyone listens.
> 
> What is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?

Click to collapse



1x10^7 m/s

Who will win the UEFA next year


----------



## shravbits (May 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> 1x10^7 m/s
> 
> Who will win the UEFA next year

Click to collapse



No one

Who will participate in the 2013 Superbowl?
(Hopefully the Pats!)

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Curiousn00b (May 24, 2012)

shravbits said:


> No one
> 
> Who will participate in the 2013 Superbowl?
> (Hopefully the Pats!)
> ...

Click to collapse



Me, myself, and I. ( I dont watch football) but im gonna say the Giants 

Where's Waldo?

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 24, 2012)

Curiousn00b said:


> Me, myself, and I. ( I dont watch football) but im gonna say the Giants
> 
> Where's Waldo?
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



On Mars

Y u no ask good questions?


----------



## Curiousn00b (May 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> On Mars
> 
> Y u no ask good questions?

Click to collapse



Because, I can't find Waldo!

Why do I have 2 left socks!?

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (May 24, 2012)

Curiousn00b said:


> Because, I can't find Waldo!
> 
> Why do I have 2 left socks!?
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



For your two left feet.

Why wasn't I blessed with the ability to sleep? 

* iTouched Epic


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 24, 2012)

boborone said:


> For your two left feet.
> 
> Why wasn't I blessed with the ability to sleep?
> 
> * iTouched Epic

Click to collapse



Because the troll in you is strong.

Why u no make us the tasty treats you post in pics of from time to time?


----------



## iok1 (May 24, 2012)

Because they're not right! Ba dum tss 

Why did my joke suck so much? 

Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray 4S


----------



## nuclearmonkeyuk (May 24, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Because they're not right! Ba dum tss
> 
> Why did my joke suck so much?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray 4S

Click to collapse



Because u completely missed the point of the game and answered someone elses question lol

Why do i feel like crap this morning?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## FrenzyGr (May 24, 2012)

nuclearmonkeyuk said:


> Because u completely missed the point of the game and answered someone elses question lol
> 
> Why do i feel like crap this morning?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Did you sleep with the ts on, and or the phone close to you head? That's prolly it. 

Who let the dogs out? 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 24, 2012)

FrenzyGr said:


> Did you sleep with the ts on, and or the phone close to you head? That's prolly it.
> 
> Who let the dogs out?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A hologram at next years Coachella will probably reveal the answer to that age-old question.

Who the hell is gonna be my personal sounding board, now that George Carlin isn't around?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 24, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> A hologram at next years Coachella will probably reveal the answer to that age-old question.
> 
> Who the hell is gonna be my personal sounding board, now that George Carlin isn't around?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



deadmau5

What comes first, night or day


----------



## loneagl (May 24, 2012)

Knight and day.
When will the world end?

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA


----------



## iok1 (May 24, 2012)

When countries start to nuke each other

When did you get your first boyfriend/girlfriend? 

Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray 4S


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 24, 2012)

iok1 said:


> When countries start to nuke each other
> 
> When did you get your first boyfriend/girlfriend?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray 4S

Click to collapse



When I was 12.

DefJam or WWE


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 24, 2012)

Def Jam.

Who goes there?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 24, 2012)

MissionImprobable said:


> Def Jam.
> 
> Who goes there?

Click to collapse



Hugo sigoba latte mariaaaa (1960s song)

Wolverine or Cyclops


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 24, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Hugo sigoba latte mariaaaa (1960s song)
> 
> Wolverine or Cyclops

Click to collapse



Wolverine.

X-Factor or X-Force?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 24, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Wolverine.
> 
> X-Factor or X-Force?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



X-Factor

Neal or Mozzie


----------



## 5.56nato (May 25, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> X-Factor
> 
> Neal or Mozzie

Click to collapse



Mozzie

Suddam or Bush

Saymsang gailaycee ass tu via xda preemiyam


----------



## husam666 (May 25, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> Mozzie
> 
> Suddam or Bush
> 
> Saymsang gailaycee ass tu via xda preemiyam

Click to collapse



Saddam

Serious Question:
How can you insult a gay person?


----------



## trell959 (May 25, 2012)

Delete.


----------



## thelowend (May 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Saddam
> 
> Serious Question:
> How can you insult a gay person?

Click to collapse



Keep using the word fag despite being told to kindly stop. It annoys the hell out of me...

To add coworkers on Facebook or to not add...

Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## siloner (May 25, 2012)

NEVER ADD

favorite baseball team?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2012)

thelowend said:


> Keep using the word fag despite being told to kindly stop. It annoys the hell out of me...
> 
> To add coworkers on Facebook or to not add...
> 
> Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Only ones you'd wanna hang out with outside of work.  

What are all the exceptions to the "I before E except after C" rule?



Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Only ones you'd wanna hang out with outside of work.
> 
> What are all the exceptions to the "I before E except after C" rule?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Edit....sorry siloner...didn't see your post upon first refresh....
Next poster's choice....
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## thelowend (May 25, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Edit....sorry siloner...didn't see your post upon first refresh....
> Next poster's choice....
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



So far, I hate all of them. Little to no clue way. Def wont be adding any of them...

Can you name a type of spiced coffee?



Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 25, 2012)

thelowend said:


> So far, I hate all of them. Little to no clue way. Def wont be adding any of them...
> 
> Can you name a type of spiced coffee?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Coffee from TheSkinnyDrummer's coffee pot


Snowboardin or surfin


----------



## iok1 (May 25, 2012)

Surfing 

Pink or purple? 

Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray 4S


----------



## 5.56nato (May 25, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Surfing
> 
> Pink or purple?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Optimus Ray 4S

Click to collapse



im not gay, so pink.
jet ski or quad bike

Saymsang gailaycee ass tu via xda preemiyam


----------



## now.i.feel (May 25, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> im not gay, so pink.
> jet ski or quad bike
> 
> Saymsang gailaycee ass tu via xda preemiyam

Click to collapse



jet ski. 

How to remove ads in ics aosp browser..

Don't forget to hit 'THANKS' if I helped..

Sent from my Xperia Pro using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 25, 2012)

now.i.feel said:


> jet ski.
> 
> How to remove ads in ics aosp browser..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Adblock will normally remove most browser ads. Not everything is caught though...

Teleportation through time or space?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 25, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Adblock will normally remove most browser ads. Not everything is caught though...
> 
> Teleportation through time or space?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Time

Yoda or Obi Wan


----------



## 5.56nato (May 27, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Time
> 
> Yoda or Obi Wan

Click to collapse



Obi Wan

Jason or Freddie

Saymsang gailaycee ass tu via xda preemiyam


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 27, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> Obi Wan
> 
> Jason or Freddie
> 
> Saymsang gailaycee ass tu via xda preemiyam

Click to collapse



Freddie

HTC One X or SG Note?

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 27, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Freddie
> 
> HTC One X or SG Note?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using xda premium

Click to collapse



One X

Blade or Optimus one?


----------



## kuanzc (May 28, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> One X
> 
> Blade or Optimus one?

Click to collapse



Blade.

Me or Justin Bieber?


----------



## 5.56nato (May 28, 2012)

kuanzc said:


> Blade.
> 
> Me or Justin Bieber?

Click to collapse



justin.....

i kid i kid. even though i dont know you still a thousand times you.

was my answer right or wrong?

Saymsang gailaycee ass tu via xda preemiyam


----------



## ArmorD (May 28, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> justin.....
> 
> i kid i kid. even though i dont know you still a thousand times you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rite...

24 or Lost

Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium


----------



## -RDR- (May 28, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Rite...
> 
> 24 or Lost
> 
> Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium

Click to collapse



24 


zdunex or stericson ?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 28, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> 24
> 
> 
> zdunex or stericson ?

Click to collapse




ZDuneX

Misha Collins in Supernatural or in 24?


----------



## -RDR- (May 28, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Misha Collins in Supernatural or in 24?

Click to collapse



in none 


are u a geek or a freak ?


----------



## - Swift - (May 28, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> in none
> 
> 
> are u a geek or a freak ?

Click to collapse



Geek!...I guess..

Nerd or Bird

Sent from my Xperia™ PLAY using TapatalkHD


----------



## 5.56nato (May 29, 2012)

IrishStuff09 said:


> Geek!...I guess..
> 
> Nerd or Bird
> 
> Sent from my Xperia™ PLAY using TapatalkHD

Click to collapse



bird is the word

pat's or geno's

Saymsang gailaycee ass tu via xda preemiyam


----------



## PureLogic (May 29, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> bird is the word
> 
> pat's or geno's
> 
> Saymsang gailaycee ass tu via xda preemiyam

Click to collapse




Pat's King of Steaks 

Firefox or Chrome?


----------



## stumpyz9 (May 29, 2012)

PureLogic said:


> Pat's King of Steaks
> 
> Firefox or Chrome?

Click to collapse



Firefox


Kmart or walmart

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MoonBlade (May 29, 2012)

Walmart
ICS or GB ?


----------



## X8invisible (May 29, 2012)

ICS ftw
Xperia or Galaxy?

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## JAG131990 (May 29, 2012)

Galaxy. 

Frogs or zebras?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2012)

Frogs...I have one that finds me outside every night.  I've named him Sherlock.

Frog legs or crab legs?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## CaptainKaos (May 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Frog legs or crab legs?

Click to collapse



Crab legs.

Froot loops or Coco pops?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2012)

CaptainKaos said:


> Crab legs.
> 
> Froot loops or Coco pops?

Click to collapse



Wtf are coco pops?  Did you mean puffs? Lol

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## CaptainKaos (May 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Wtf are coco pops?  Did you mean puffs? Lol
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Possibly. In Aus they're called coco pops.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2012)

CaptainKaos said:


> Possibly. In Aus they're called coco pops.

Click to collapse



Facepalm.jpg

American here....my bad.



Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Facepalm.jpg
> 
> American here....my bad.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No question bro?

Ps3 or Xbox


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> No question bro?
> 
> Ps3 or Xbox

Click to collapse



I hate video games.


Jaws or Psycho?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I hate video games.
> 
> 
> Jaws or Psycho?
> ...

Click to collapse



Jaws

Note or One V


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

one v 


*****es or whores ?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> one v
> 
> 
> *****es or whores ?

Click to collapse








Fix a bad relationship, or quickly move on?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## K.A. (May 29, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Fix a bad relationship, or quickly move on?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Move on.

Eat or drink?


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

eat 

G1 or iP**** 4 ?


----------



## dmeadows013 (May 29, 2012)

Iphone 4 running android. 

Metal or hard rock? 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SimonTS (May 29, 2012)

dmeadows013 said:


> Iphone 4 running android.
> 
> Metal or hard rock?

Click to collapse



Hard Rock

Silk or Leather?


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

silk


milk or coke ?


----------



## dmeadows013 (May 29, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> silk
> 
> 
> milk or coke ?

Click to collapse



Coke. 

Coke or Pepsi? 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

pepsi


angelina jolie or justin bieber?


----------



## dmeadows013 (May 29, 2012)

Angelina Jolie. Hands down. No question. 

HTC or Samsung? 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K.A. (May 29, 2012)

dmeadows013 said:


> Angelina Jolie. Hands down. No question.
> 
> HTC or Samsung?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hacksung.

MIUI or UUI?


----------



## scoffyburito (May 29, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Hacksung.
> 
> MIUI or UUI?

Click to collapse



MIUI 

FreeXperia or Team Kang

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## K.A. (May 29, 2012)

Kang.

OT or OT?


----------



## scoffyburito (May 29, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Kang.
> 
> OT or OT?

Click to collapse



OT

Transformers 2 or watching paint dry

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## K.A. (May 29, 2012)

Transformers 2

Moderator or developer?


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

developer

love or sex ?


----------



## K.A. (May 29, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> developer
> 
> love or sex ?

Click to collapse



Dhoka..
if you know what i mean 

L, S or D?


----------



## -RDR- (May 29, 2012)

L ( forever  )


ACE or OFF-TOPIC ?


----------



## K.A. (May 29, 2012)

Dragonoid said:


> L ( forever  )
> 
> 
> ACE or OFF-TOPIC ?

Click to collapse




Ace..and offtopic..

xda off topic or ace off topic?


----------



## aspidites73 (May 29, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Ace..and offtopic..
> 
> xda off topic or ace off topic?

Click to collapse



Xda


To be or not to be?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## 5.56nato (May 29, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Ace..and offtopic..
> 
> xda off topic or ace off topic?

Click to collapse



ace aur xda offtopic ....hehehe...

milk or bust? 

Saymsang gailaycee ass tu via xda preemiyam


----------



## mznatnat (May 30, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Looool! Too easy
> 
> Somebody sneezed in your general direction causing millions of teeny tiny airborne virus', suspended in particles of phlegm, to be inhaled by yourself causing irritation and inflammation of your trachea.
> 
> I have 9 days off work once i get home tonight. What should i do with all that time?

Click to collapse



Call of duty!!!!!!


Where can I find some GOOD dubstep??


----------



## thelowend (May 30, 2012)

mznatnat said:


> Call of duty!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Where can I find some GOOD dubstep??

Click to collapse



Pandora a good artist. That should make it easy.

Top end glasses or comfortable contacts?

Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JAG131990 (May 30, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> No question bro?
> 
> Ps3 or Xbox

Click to collapse



Both. (I have both)

To be, or not to be? That is the question.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 30, 2012)

JAG131990 said:


> Both. (I have both)
> 
> To be, or not to be? That is the question.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



To be

My app, :thumbup: or :thumbdown:


----------



## ArmorD (May 30, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> To be
> 
> My app, :thumbup: or :thumbdown:

Click to collapse



:thumbdown: no doubt 

Les Paul or Stratocaster?

Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 30, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> :thumbdown: no doubt
> 
> Les Paul or Stratocaster?
> 
> Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Haterz gonna hate 

Stratocaster

Skyrim or Diablo III


----------



## ArmorD (May 30, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Haterz gonna hate
> 
> Stratocaster
> 
> Skyrim or Diablo III

Click to collapse





NEITHER

Cigarette or weed

Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium


----------



## iok1 (May 30, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> NEITHER
> 
> Cigarette or weed
> 
> Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Weed sounds better that cigarettes, so....

My HTC sensation or galaxy s 2?

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## scoffyburito (May 30, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Weed sounds better that cigarettes, so....
> 
> My HTC sensation or galaxy s 2?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Sensation 4 LYF

1ghz dual core or 2ghz single core? 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (May 30, 2012)

1 ghz dual core, 2 ghz single core would overheat all the time

Have an awesome life but only live to 30 or have a decent average-lengt life

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## jt.one (May 30, 2012)

*decent average length life*

if you were forced,

shave eyebrows off or shave your hair off?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 30, 2012)

jt.one said:


> *decent average length life*
> 
> if you were forced,
> 
> shave eyebrows off or shave your hair off?

Click to collapse



Hair, it'll grow back

Death, or extremely slow, painful, unbearable torture?

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

Death

Water skiing or snow boarding

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## chbea (May 31, 2012)

snow boarding


dream or reality


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

Dream

Obese or anorexic

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Phalanx7621 (May 31, 2012)

Anorexic of course! Aren't girls always wanting something about a guy to fix? Bam!     
  Herpes or aids?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5.56nato (May 31, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> NEITHER
> 
> Cigarette or weed
> 
> Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium

Click to collapse



grass

beer or whiskey

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## ArmorD (May 31, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> grass
> 
> beer or whiskey
> 
> SII - XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Whiskey... Beer's for kids...
mmm... whiskey....

What is your favourite color?( ultra gaaaay)

Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium


----------



## 5.56nato (May 31, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Whiskey... Beer's for kids...
> mmm... whiskey....
> 
> What is your favourite color?( ultra gaaaay)
> ...

Click to collapse



cute pink. trololol!

fav shoes?

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 31, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> cute pink. trololol!
> 
> fav shoes?
> 
> SII - XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Nike

Ubuntu or Windows


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

Ubuntu

Crocodile or alligator

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (May 31, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Ubuntu
> 
> Crocodile or alligator
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Croc

Led or LCD


----------



## Hayden18 (May 31, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Croc
> 
> Led or LCD

Click to collapse



Is led backlit LCD out of the equation?

Seriously LED

Plasma or LCD

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 1, 2012)

glassless 3d or 3d

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## GreggoryD502 (Jun 1, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> glassless 3d or 3d
> 
> SII - XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Glassless cause I already wear one pair.

Chicken wings,  bone in or bone out? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## stumpyz9 (Jun 1, 2012)

GreggoryD502 said:


> Glassless cause I already wear one pair.
> 
> Chicken wings,  bone in or bone out?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bone in with lots of hot sauce


Cinnamon toast crunch or fruity pebbles

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 1, 2012)

stumpyz9 said:


> Bone in with lots of hot sauce
> 
> 
> Cinnamon toast crunch or fruity pebbles
> ...

Click to collapse



Uhh, the second one... No! The first one...( what are those anyway  )

The good and the beautiful or Days of our lives? ( not gonna capitalize...  )

Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 2, 2012)

neither

apples or oranges

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 2, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> neither
> 
> apples or oranges
> 
> SII - XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Oranges

Red or blue?


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 2, 2012)

red

cats or dogs

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 2, 2012)

Dogs

Dirt or sand

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## trell959 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Dogs
> 
> Dirt or sand
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Dirt

Turbo or NA? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Dirt
> 
> Turbo or NA?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Turbo.

Why are opera singers fat?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## thelowend (Jun 2, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Dirt
> 
> Turbo or NA?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Turbo

Digging for new records for looking lot a lost video

Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## atishey23 (Jun 2, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Turbo.
> 
> Why are opera singers fat?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Fat people produces more echo

Small speaker or basetube?

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 3, 2012)

base tube

mario or masterchief

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 3, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> base tube
> 
> mario or masterchief
> 
> SII - XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Mario

Xda app or tapatalk app.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## taethebest (Jun 3, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Mario
> 
> Xda app or tapatalk app.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



tapatalk app

mom or dad?


----------



## petepop (Jun 3, 2012)

mom

mulder or scully?


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 3, 2012)

petepop said:


> mom
> 
> mulder or scully?

Click to collapse



scully

shaolin or ninja

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 3, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> scully
> 
> shaolin or ninja
> 
> SII - XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Shaolin

Mini gun or RPG

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## sheikynyc (Jun 3, 2012)

taethebest said:


> tapatalk app
> 
> mom or dad?

Click to collapse



Neither... im single. 

Do you like the beach?


----------



## roli006 (Jun 3, 2012)

like!

Do you like Metal?


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 4, 2012)

roli006 said:


> like!
> 
> Do you like Metal?

Click to collapse



Damn sure I do!

Metallica vs Iron Maiden

Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 4, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Damn sure I do!
> 
> Metallica vs Iron Maiden
> 
> Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Iron Maiden!!!


Breaking Benjamin vs Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 4, 2012)

neither. i like megadeth

pantera or sepultura

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## vanisleryan (Jun 4, 2012)

Neither I like Megadeth too. 

Dumb and unbelievably beautiful or smart and plain? 

Sent from my I9000 running JW5 with Dmore3.3 and Semaphore 2.7.4


----------



## firered365 (Jun 4, 2012)

vanisleryan said:


> Neither I like Megadeth too.
> 
> Dumb and unbelievably beautiful or smart and plain?
> 
> Sent from my I9000 running JW5 with Dmore3.3 and Semaphore 2.7.4

Click to collapse



Smart and Plain!
Pizza Hut or Domino's?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 4, 2012)

firered365 said:


> Smart and Plain!
> Pizza Hut or Domino's?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



pizza hut

shrek or ice age
SII - XDA Premium


----------



## atishey23 (Jun 4, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Mario
> 
> Xda app or tapatalk app.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Xda app

FACEBOOK OR XDA

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## PureLogic (Jun 4, 2012)

atishey23 said:


> Xda app
> 
> FACEBOOK OR XDA
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium

Click to collapse



facebook haha! 

shaken or stirred?


----------



## SimonTS (Jun 4, 2012)

john exist said:


> How do I reply to a post?

Click to collapse



Stop spamming dude - your posts are *all *being reported to the mods now


----------



## sav87 (Jun 4, 2012)

PureLogic said:


> facebook haha!
> 
> shaken or stirred?

Click to collapse



Shaken

Bow or Gun ?


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 4, 2012)

Simon.TS.HTC said:


> Stop spamming dude - your posts are *all *being reported to the mods now

Click to collapse




SII - XDA Premium


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 4, 2012)

Guns guns guns

vanilla or strawberry (flavour)

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 4, 2012)

Strawberry

Phone with physical keyboard or virtual onscreen one?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 4, 2012)

physical keyboard is preferable but on screen also works quite well.

tablet or laptop

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 4, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> physical keyboard is preferable but on screen also works quite well.
> 
> tablet or laptop
> 
> SII - XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Desktop(ok I choose laptop)
Xda premium or free?

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 4, 2012)

Premium(Nice question, bro...) 

AOKP or CM9


----------



## K.A. (Jun 4, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Premium(Nice question, bro...)
> 
> AOKP or CM9

Click to collapse



Cm9
Windows or iOS?

They tell me facebook is addictive. I tell them you've not been to XDA yet.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 4, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Cm9
> Windows or iOS?
> 
> They tell me facebook is addictive. I tell them you've not been to XDA yet.

Click to collapse



Windows for life!
Why is my htc flyer in a bootloop?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 4, 2012)

race55 said:


> Windows for life!
> Why is my htc flyer in a bootloop?

Click to collapse



Try flashing the rom to your toaster...
Does it work? No..
Sorry can't help

Why can't I sleep its 5 am :-(

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 4, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Try flashing the rom to your toaster...
> Does it work? No..
> Sorry can't help
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because you're on XDA!

Wrist watch, yes or no?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 5, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Because you're on XDA!
> 
> Wrist watch, yes or no?

Click to collapse



No

Canoe or kayak

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## firered365 (Jun 5, 2012)

Kayak
Dark Knight Rises or Amazing Spiderman?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 5, 2012)

Ba ba ba ba ba ......batman

lord of the rings or harry potter
SII - XDA Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 5, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> Ba ba ba ba ba ......batman
> 
> lord of the rings or harry potter
> SII - XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Lord of the rings

Driving or flying

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 5, 2012)

driving

by air or by sea

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## firered365 (Jun 5, 2012)

Flying. Less traffic
Favourite ROM?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 5, 2012)

firered365 said:


> Flying. Less traffic
> Favourite ROM?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Miui v4

Soft keys or physical ones?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 5, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Miui v4
> 
> Soft keys or physical ones?
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Soft keys

Win XP or Vista


----------



## verynice16 (Jun 5, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Soft keys
> 
> Win XP or Vista

Click to collapse



Win XP
HTC or Sony Ericsson ?

Sent from my slow phone


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 5, 2012)

Sony Ericsson 

Fanta or Coca Cola


----------



## iok1 (Jun 5, 2012)

fanta

Warm drink on a cold day or cold drink on a warm day?

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## fotak-x (Jun 5, 2012)

iok1 said:


> fanta
> 
> Warm drink on a cold day or cold drink on a warm day?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



cold drink on a warm day

Plasma or LCD tv ??? 


Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 6, 2012)

LCD

Whiskey or rum?

Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Both

David strassman or Jeff Dunham

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 6, 2012)

Rum

New York or L.A?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Rum
> 
> New York or L.A?

Click to collapse



LA. New York is to big

Friends or family

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> LA. New York is to big
> 
> Friends or family
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Family

Poor and happy for the rest of your life or rich and miserable for the rest of your life?


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Family
> 
> Poor and happy for the rest of your life or rich and miserable for the rest of your life?

Click to collapse



Rich and happy for the rest of my life. 


flash or silver surfer
SII - XDA Premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 6, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> Rich and happy for the rest of my life.
> 
> 
> flash or silver surfer
> SII - XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Hey hey! You can't.. screw it.. Of course you'll be happy 

Flash

Qualcomm or Tegra?


----------



## trell959 (Jun 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Hey hey! You can't.. screw it.. Of course you'll be happy
> 
> Flash
> 
> Qualcomm or Tegra?

Click to collapse



Qualcomm

Galaxy Note or Sgs 3?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 6, 2012)

Galaxy Note (check my sig)

More RAM or more cores?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Galaxy Note (check my sig)
> 
> More RAM or more cores?

Click to collapse



More ram

This or that

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 6, 2012)

That

Family Guy or Futurama?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 6, 2012)

Futurama

Galaxy S III or _________?

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 6, 2012)

Nokia 3310

President for 1 year or a dictator for 1 week (without any consequences)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Nokia 3310
> 
> President for 1 year or a dictator for 1 week (without any consequences)
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dictator

Chuck Norris or Bruce lee

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## FrenzyGr (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Dictator
> 
> Chuck Norris or Bruce lee
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Bruce Lee. 

Scuba diving or cliff gliding? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

FrenzyGr said:


> Bruce Lee.
> 
> Scuba diving or cliff gliding?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cliff gliding

Marvel or DC Comics

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

cotonete said:


> I love Both
> 
> 
> Why this forum force me to post 10 times..

Click to collapse



It's to stop n00bs spamming in wrong threads which cause problems

Is my phone sexy?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## ceku007 (Jun 6, 2012)

No it isnt,

What is sexy?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

ceku007 said:


> No it isnt,
> 
> What is sexy?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not your iPad

Why use an apple product on here which is mainly for android and Windows OS

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 6, 2012)

yes yes it is

iphone or death

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> yes yes it is
> 
> iphone or death
> 
> SII - XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Death

What's with the idiotic questions

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## ceku007 (Jun 6, 2012)

Nothing is idiotic,

Why is it so hot in here?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## husam666 (Jun 6, 2012)

ceku007 said:


> Nothing is idiotic,
> 
> Why is it so hot in here?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Global Warming

What if god was one of us?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Global Warming
> 
> What if god was one of us?

Click to collapse



I reject your reality and substitute my own

Grape fanta or orange fanta

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## husam666 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> I reject your reality and substitute my own
> 
> Grape fanta or orange fanta
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



orange


Where were you when I was burned and broken?


----------



## Mad383Max (Jun 6, 2012)

husam666 said:


> orange
> 
> 
> Where were you when I was burned and broken?

Click to collapse



Toasting marshmellows.

Aliens or no?

Cosmo D from outer space!
I came to rock the human race!


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

Mad383Max said:


> Toasting marshmellows.
> 
> Aliens or no?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aliens

Where were you at my sisters funeral

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 6, 2012)

i was playing mass effect 3

whats your take on mass effect 3?

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> i was playing mass effect 3
> 
> whats your take on mass effect 3?
> 
> SII - XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Don't know never played it

Whats your dream car?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## EpicNand (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Don't know never played it
> 
> Whats your dream car?
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Audi R8 for sure,

what u guys thing about the htc one x?


----------



## fotak-x (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Don't know never played it
> 
> Whats your dream car?
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Ford mustang

Good CPU or good GPU on phone

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

EpicNand said:


> Audi R8 for sure,
> 
> what u guys thing about the htc one x?

Click to collapse



Too expensive if it was cheaper I'd buy it

Favourite game (Xbox 360/ Ps3)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 6, 2012)

fotak-x said:


> Ford mustang
> 
> Good CPU or good GPU on phone
> 
> Sent from my E15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Good CPU
Have you ever trolled??

*Derp*


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 6, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Good CPU
> Have you ever trolled??
> 
> *Derp*

Click to collapse



"No, never"

Door number 1 or 5?


----------



## usaff22 (Jun 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> "No, never"
> 
> Door number 1 or 5?

Click to collapse



5.

Sense 4.0 or TW 5.0?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 6, 2012)

TW 5.0

Do you want a beer or a bear?


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 6, 2012)

Got it in the wrong order somehow, Noob City.
Sent from my Rooted MOTWX435KT using Xda Premium


----------



## fotak-x (Jun 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> TW 5.0
> 
> Do you want a beer or a bear?

Click to collapse



Beer

Android or ios

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 6, 2012)

iOS :trollface.jpg:

mp3 or mp4?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> iOS :trollface.jpg:
> 
> mp3 or mp4?

Click to collapse



Mp4

Mum or dad

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 6, 2012)

Mumdad

Your son or daughter?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 6, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Mumdad
> 
> Your son or daughter?

Click to collapse



Neither, don't want kids

Bath or shower

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## fotak-x (Jun 6, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Neither, don't want kids
> 
> Bath or shower
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Shower

Google or yahoo

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## jr_718 (Jun 6, 2012)

fotak-x said:


> Shower
> 
> Google or yahoo
> 
> Sent from my E15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Google..
Are you thirsty?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fotak-x (Jun 6, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Google..
> Are you thirsty?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No

Are you hungry 

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## jr_718 (Jun 6, 2012)

fotak-x said:


> No
> 
> Are you hungry
> 
> Sent from my E15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



No.
Have you farted today?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> No.
> Have you farted today?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No

Have you done anything useful today

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## jr_718 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes. Made good money working..
How much do you make a day?

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Yes. Made good money working..
> How much do you make a day?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse



None, don't work

Fiction or Non Fiction

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 7, 2012)

fiction. anything is possible.

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)

God damnit, ask a question 

How much do you weigh?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> God damnit, ask a question
> 
> How much do you weigh?

Click to collapse



Kilograms or pounds?

How old are you

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Kilograms or pounds?
> 
> How old are you
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



26

How much do you weigh? (Kilograms or pounds. Whatever you prefer)


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> 26
> 
> How much do you weigh? (Kilograms or pounds. Whatever you prefer)

Click to collapse



About 57 KG

Whats better metric or imperial system?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## AOD_Corwin (Jun 7, 2012)

Metric, the empire always loses to the rebels..

Why can't I lose weight?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium


----------



## atishey23 (Jun 7, 2012)

AOD_Corwin said:


> Metric, the empire always loses to the rebels..
> 
> Why can't I lose weight?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Because u don't have control on your diet

NIGHT or DAY??

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

atishey23 said:


> Because u don't have control on your diet
> 
> NIGHT or DAY??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Night, day time gets to bloody hot

Baseball or softball

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Blue6IX (Jun 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Night, day time gets to bloody hot
> 
> Baseball or softball
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Baseball.

Coke, or pepsi?

Sent from a digital distance.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 7, 2012)

Blue6IX said:


> Baseball.
> 
> Coke, or pepsi?
> 
> Sent from a digital distance.

Click to collapse



Coke, Pepsi sucks

Whiskey, Rum or bourbon

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Archer (Jun 7, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Whiskey, Rum or bourbon

Click to collapse



Depends.  Spiced rum, or whiskey, but not bourbon.  Blurgh!

Nyan cat or Trololo guy?


----------



## _wik (Jun 7, 2012)

Archer said:


> Depends.  Spiced rum, or whiskey, but not bourbon.  Blurgh!
> 
> Nyan cat or Trololo guy?

Click to collapse



Goodnight sweet prince 1934-2012
Trivia time
His name was?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blue6IX (Jun 7, 2012)

_wik said:


> Goodnight sweet prince 1934-2012
> Trivia time
> His name was?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hamlet

In that vein:

The princess bride, or bride of frankenstein?

Sent from a digital distance.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 7, 2012)

Blue6IX said:


> Hamlet
> 
> In that vein:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Princess Bride

Horse with a gun or cow with a laser?


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 7, 2012)

Horse with gun of course!
Plain or peanuts?

Sent from my Rooted MOTWX435KT using Xda Premium


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 8, 2012)

peanuts

which do fear more...deadly snake or deadly spider

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 8, 2012)

Spider!

How many apps do you have installed? (Not counting the stock apps)


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 8, 2012)

17.
Fuentes or Cohiba?

Sent from my Rooted MOTWX435KT using Xda Premium


----------



## thelowend (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuentes.

NY Strip or Porterhouse steak?

Sent from my MB870 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 8, 2012)

Porterhouse!!!
Single malt or(shudder) Blended?

Sent from my Rooted MOTWX435KT using Xda Premium


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 8, 2012)

Blended. 

Mac or PC?

Edit: ninja'd 5.56nato haha


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 8, 2012)

blended

chicken or duck

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 8, 2012)

Duck.
45acp or 357?

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Jun 8, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Duck.
> 45acp or 357?
> 
> Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium

Click to collapse



mag

predator hunting or deer hunting?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

roofrider said:


> mag
> 
> predator hunting or deer hunting?

Click to collapse



Predator huntin'

Mars bar or snickers


Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## roofrider (Jun 8, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Predator huntin'
> 
> Mars bar or snickers
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



snickers

xda OT or xda dev fora


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 8, 2012)

roofrider said:


> snickers
> 
> xda OT or xda dev fora

Click to collapse



Xda dev fora

Java or C

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## roofrider (Jun 8, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Xda dev fora
> 
> Java or C
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



C

iphone or ipad


----------



## withinboredom (Jun 8, 2012)

Laptop because you can play 'real' games. Beer, wine or liquor?

Sent from my T7575 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 8, 2012)

Liquor. Get drunk as quickly as you can on the good stuff B-) 

Apple or Samsung? 

Sent from my little friend! (Desire HD CM7)


----------



## roofrider (Jun 8, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Liquor. Get drunk as quickly as you can on the good stuff B-)
> 
> Apple or Samsung?
> 
> Sent from my little friend! (Desire HD CM7)

Click to collapse



samsung..

Russell Brand or Charlie Sheen?


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 8, 2012)

charlie sheen

ak47 or m4a1

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## SuperSZ (Jun 8, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> ak47 or m4a1

Click to collapse



ak47.


PS3 or 360?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 8, 2012)

- PS3 for media (movies, music and other stuff)
- Xbox for gaming

If you had to choose between one of these states, which one would you move to? Florida or Kentucky?


----------



## josephnero (Jun 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> - PS3 for media (movies, music and other stuff)
> - Xbox for gaming
> 
> If you had to choose between one of these states, which one would you move to? Florida or Kentucky?

Click to collapse



Florida

Sony or Samsung?
Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 8, 2012)

Samsung

Fox News or MSNBC?


----------



## proxy0 (Jun 8, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Samsung
> 
> Fox News or MSNBC?

Click to collapse



 RT.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 8, 2012)

PS3,  I'd kill myself before buying the 360

Dubstep or DnB? 

Sent from my little friend! (Desire HD CM7)


----------



## paarthdesai (Jun 8, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> PS3,  I'd kill myself before buying the 360
> 
> Dubstep or DnB?
> 
> Sent from my little friend! (Desire HD CM7)

Click to collapse



dubstep

true love or just for fun love
? 

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 9, 2012)

True Love for the Win.
Dual core/available langauge or Quad core BYO?

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 9, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> True Love for the Win.
> Dual core/available langauge or Quad core BYO?
> 
> Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dual. 

Slap or punch? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Dual.
> 
> Slap or punch?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Punch

Tiger shark, Great white or bull shark

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## rockstarar (Jun 9, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Punch
> 
> Tiger shark, Great white or bull shark
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



great white

what is your favorite climate

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

rockstarar said:


> great white
> 
> what is your favorite climate
> 
> --sent from my glacier.

Click to collapse



Cold

Car or bike

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 9, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Cold
> 
> Car or bike
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Car.

Why does it hurt when I pee?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 9, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Car.
> 
> Why does it hurt when I pee?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Go see a doctor

Sea or ocean

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## roofrider (Jun 9, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Go see a doctor
> 
> Sea or ocean
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Well, how different are those two? Maybe it's very different to Sheldon Cooper but not much to me.
I'll say Sea.

Simpsons or Southpark


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 9, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Well, how different are those two? Maybe it's very different to Sheldon Cooper but not much to me.
> I'll say Sea.
> 
> Simpsons or Southpark

Click to collapse



southpark

family guy or the simpsons

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Jun 9, 2012)

Simpsons

Walking Dead or Game of Thrones?


----------



## gplock (Jun 9, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Simpsons
> 
> Walking Dead or Game of Thrones?

Click to collapse



Walking dead!!!!!  Game of thrones or Eastbound and down.? 

Sent from my MB525 using XDA


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 9, 2012)

gplock said:


> Walking dead!!!!!  Game of thrones or Eastbound and down.?
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using XDA

Click to collapse



Game of Thrones!!!

Psych or White Collar


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Game of Thrones!!!
> 
> Psych or White Collar

Click to collapse



None of them

Android or iOS

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrPandroid (Jun 9, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> None of them
> 
> Android or iOS
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Android.

Summer or winter?

sent from a magical toaster


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2012)

MrPandroid said:


> Android.
> 
> Summer or winter?
> 
> sent from a magical toaster

Click to collapse



Summer

Motorbike or car?

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## paarthdesai (Jun 9, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Summer
> 
> Motorbike or car?
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



car

qwerty phone or touch phone? 

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2012)

paarthdesai said:


> car
> 
> qwerty phone or touch phone?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Touch phone

What are u doing right now?

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## paarthdesai (Jun 9, 2012)

getting ready to sleep 

and what are you doing? 

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 9, 2012)

MrPandroid said:


> Android.
> 
> Summer or winter?
> 
> sent from a magical toaster

Click to collapse



Summer.

Would you click this link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaGszzUVI-s

or this link:

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/5876f2aced/don-cheadle-is-captain-planet


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2012)

paarthdesai said:


> getting ready to sleep
> 
> and what are you doing?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hmm, watching tv

Which app is the app that u use the most?

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## paarthdesai (Jun 9, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Hmm, watching tv
> 
> Which app is the app that u use the most?
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



what's app

do u fag?  

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2012)

paarthdesai said:


> what's app
> 
> do u fag?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hmm, what do you mean

Do u like to use your phone?

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## sushant_1727 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Lord of the rings
> 
> Driving or flying
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



sleeping..xDxD

whats ur girl friend mobile number..¿¿ 


Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2012)

sushant_1727 said:


> sleeping..xDxD
> 
> whats ur girl friend mobile number..¿¿
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wont write it here

Whats your favourite website

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## paarthdesai (Jun 9, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Hmm, what do you mean
> 
> Do u like to use your phone?
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



fag=smoking cigarettes 

yes absolutely i love my one v infact m whole day on It 

whr do u stay? 

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (Jun 9, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Wont write it here
> 
> Whats your favourite website
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



jotly.co

How is my signature?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2012)

iok1 said:


> jotly.co
> 
> How is my signature?

Click to collapse



Hmm, good i think

Who is your best friends here on XDA

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## - Swift - (Jun 9, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Hmm, good i think
> 
> Who is your best friends here on XDA
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You and most of the Known X8 XDA crew.

On a scale of 1-100, what is your scale of hatred of iOS Fanboys



-----------------
- Swift -, formerly known as IrishStuff09


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2012)

- Swift - said:


> You and most of the Known X8 XDA crew.
> 
> On a scale of 1-100, what is your scale of hatred of iOS Fanboys
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



100, I hate iOS fanboys.

Do you use Linux, and what distro then?

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## - Swift - (Jun 9, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> 100, I hate iOS fanboys.
> 
> Do you use Linux, and what distro then?
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't use Linux, but I am in the process of downloading it for my phone.

Have you ever booted Win95 on your phone before? If so, on what device?

-----------------
- Swift -, formerly known as IrishStuff09


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 9, 2012)

- Swift - said:


> I don't use Linux, but I am in the process of downloading it for my phone.
> 
> Have you ever booted Win95 on your phone before? If so, on what device?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, but bluescreen, lol, on Xperia Ray

Have you ever installed a custom kernel

Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2


----------



## sushant_1727 (Jun 9, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Yeah, but bluescreen, lol, on Xperia Ray
> 
> Have you ever installed a custom kernel
> 
> Skickat från min ST18i via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yes

whats ur fav colour..?

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## FrenzyGr (Jun 10, 2012)

sushant_1727 said:


> yes
> 
> whats ur fav colour..?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Light Blue. 

What were you doing yesterday at exactly the right time your writing the answer? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 10, 2012)

waking up!

why is my head spinning as of this moment?

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 10, 2012)

You're high as a kite.

What number do i think of?


----------



## iok1 (Jun 10, 2012)

75

What number did you think of? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 10, 2012)

>9000

fish and chips or bacon and omlette

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 10, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> >9000
> 
> fish and chips or bacon and omlette
> 
> SII - XDA Premium

Click to collapse




bacon and omlette

What did you have for dinner?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 10, 2012)

Chicken Salad 

Discovery Channel or National Geographic?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Chicken Salad
> 
> Discovery Channel or National Geographic?

Click to collapse



Discovery channel

Xbox 360, Wii, PC or PS3

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## stumpyz9 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Discovery channel
> 
> Xbox 360, Wii, PC or PS3
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



PC, cuz thats what real gamers use

Harold or kumar

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bloodflame (Jun 10, 2012)

Kumar - he's much funnier

Would you rather drive a Porsche or Ferrari?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

Bloodflame said:


> Kumar - he's much funnier
> 
> Would you rather drive a Porsche or Ferrari?

Click to collapse



Porsche, Ferraris are almost impossible to own unless you've already had one or buy a second hand One

Gay Or straight

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## roofrider (Jun 10, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Porsche, Ferraris are almost impossible to own unless you've already had one or buy a second hand One
> 
> Gay Or straight
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Straight.

Big bang theory or met ur mother or 2 n half men ??


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Straight.
> 
> Big bang theory or met ur mother or 2 n half men ??

Click to collapse



Big bang

Comedy or horror

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## roofrider (Jun 10, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Big bang
> 
> Comedy or horror
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



tough one..horror for now.

Chainsaw or Saw ? I mean the movie.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

roofrider said:


> tough one..horror for now.
> 
> Chainsaw or Saw ? I mean the movie.

Click to collapse



Saw 2 is the best of them, I've never seen chainsaw massacre

Spongebob or squidward

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 10, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Saw 2 is the best of them, I've never seen chainsaw massacre
> 
> Spongebob or squidward
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Spongebob ftw!

Build your own or prebuilt (PC's)? 

Sent from my little friend! (Desire HD CM7)


----------



## roofrider (Jun 10, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Spongebob ftw!
> 
> Build your own or prebuilt (PC's)?
> 
> Sent from my little friend! (Desire HD CM7)

Click to collapse



Build own PC..not literally build of course.

Sharks or Jellyfish ??


----------



## josephnero (Jun 10, 2012)

MrPandroid said:


> Android.
> 
> Summer or winter?
> 
> sent from a magical toaster

Click to collapse



summer
mass effect or call of duty?

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

josephnero said:


> summer
> mass effect or call of duty?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dunno never played Mass effect and I dislike CoD

City or town

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 10, 2012)

josephnero said:


> summer
> mass effect or call of duty?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium

Click to collapse



City(EDIT. Damn, haydens, you were faster)

GT-i9100 or GT-i9100G?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> City(EDIT. Damn, haydens, you were faster)
> 
> GT-i9100 or GT-i9100G?

Click to collapse



No question??

Favourite game??

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 10, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> No question??
> 
> Favourite game??
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



this gen- mass effect 2
all time - half life 2 , RTCW and Resident evil 4.

military , sci-fi or modern shooters?
SII - XDA Premium


----------



## josephnero (Jun 10, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> this gen- mass effect 2
> all time - half life 2 , RTCW and Resident evil 4.
> 
> military , sci-fi or modern shooters?
> SII - XDA Premium

Click to collapse



sci-fi
dogs or cats

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 10, 2012)

josephnero said:


> sci-fi
> dogs or cats
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cats. 

Android or some "other" os

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Cats.
> 
> Android or some "other" os
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hmmmm I'm gonna go with android....

Mice or rats

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## atishey23 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Hmmmm I'm gonna go with android....
> 
> Mice or rats
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



White rats

Samsung galaxy s3 or HTC Onex

Sent from my GT-S5830


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 10, 2012)

HTC One X

Bulbasaur, Squirtle, or Charmamder?


----------



## Blue6IX (Jun 10, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> HTC One X
> 
> Bulbasaur, Squirtle, or Charmamder?

Click to collapse



Charizard, no contest.

On the rocks, or neat?

Sent from a digital distance.


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 10, 2012)

Blue6IX said:


> Charizard, no contest.
> 
> On the rocks, or neat?
> 
> Sent from a digital distance.

Click to collapse



On the rocks.

Bud Light or water?


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 10, 2012)

Water FTW!!!! McDonalds or Burger Nin


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 10, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Water FTW!!!! McDonalds or Burger Nin

Click to collapse



WTF is Burger Nin? Nah, I'll go with that anyway...

GNexus or S2?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 10, 2012)

AshtonTS said:


> Water FTW!!!! McDonalds or Burger Nin

Click to collapse



Micky D or Burger KING?

Burger King


COD or Battlefield?


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 10, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Micky D or Burger KING?
> 
> Burger King
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Look above you! 

Battlefield all the way! 

GNexus or S2?


----------



## kishankpadiyar (Jun 10, 2012)

S2..

Car or bike..?

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

kishankpadiyar said:


> S2..
> 
> Car or bike..?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Car

Failure at everything or death?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 10, 2012)

kishankpadiyar said:


> S2..
> 
> Car or bike..?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Car.

Pizza or taco?

What the hell! Stop posting when i'm about to post


----------



## iok1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Pizza

Sense or touchwiz? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

Sense

Nickel or dime

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 10, 2012)

Dime

Did you notice the new vote bar?(Not in Off-topic obviously)


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 10, 2012)

No

If you could get away with anything what would you do?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## josephnero (Jun 10, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> No
> 
> If you could get away with anything what would you do?
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



kill isheeps

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 10, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> waking up!
> 
> why is my head spinning as of this moment?
> 
> SII - XDA Premium

Click to collapse



You drank too much like I did.
Hair of the dog or ride it out?

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 11, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> You drank too much like I did.
> Hair of the dog or ride it out?
> 
> Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup:

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 11, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> You drank too much like I did.
> Hair of the dog or ride it out?

Click to collapse



Ride it out.

When there's no way out, give up or dig yourself in deeper ?


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 11, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> Ride it out.
> 
> When there's no way out, give up or dig yourself in deeper ?

Click to collapse



Lets see how far down this sucker goes.
Clockworkmod, Maybe yes, Maybe No. 

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## rockstarar (Jun 12, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Lets see how far down this sucker goes.
> Clockworkmod, Maybe yes, Maybe No.
> 
> Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium

Click to collapse



yuup

how'd you come up with your username?

--sent from my glacier.


----------



## tracetheory (Jun 12, 2012)

rockstarar said:


> yuup
> 
> how'd you come up with your username?
> 
> --sent from my glacier.

Click to collapse



From an old Nintendo DS game Trace Memory.

HTC or Motorola?


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 12, 2012)

tracetheory said:


> From an old Nintendo DS game Trace Memory.
> 
> HTC or Motorola?

Click to collapse



Motorola,Sir. Was always the brand of my youth.
We'll I'm Grendel ,Master of the Insane Clamper Posse And X noble Grand Humbug of 1547 Ester Alaska Chapter. I have three squads. But my name is due to Matt Wagner, its his fault.

Lets see, Oh, N64 or Saturn?
Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

N64

Business class, first class or economy

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 12, 2012)

if the ticket is free, then business. otherwise economy.

sea sickness or jet lag- which you hate more?

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Jet lag

Staying home or going out


Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## roofrider (Jun 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Jet lag
> 
> Staying home or going out
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Out!

Skydiving or para sailing?


----------



## atishey23 (Jun 12, 2012)

roofrider said:


> Out!
> 
> Skydiving or para sailing?

Click to collapse



Skydiving

Underware or no underware

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

You pervert... underwear 

Cold or hot (weather) which do you you prefer

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## PureLogic (Jun 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> You pervert... underwear
> 
> Cold or hot (weather) which do you you prefer
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



i prefer cool weather not cold 


red sauce or white sauce on your pasta?


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 12, 2012)

red sauce

Cats or dogs ?


----------



## bassie1995 (Jun 12, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> red sauce
> 
> Cats or dogs ?

Click to collapse



Cats.

NVidia or AMD (for GPUs)?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Nvidia

AMD or Intel.  (CPU)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## bassie1995 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Nvidia
> 
> AMD or Intel.  (CPU)
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Intel.

Windows or Linux?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Linux

Open source or closed source

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## atishey23 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Nvidia
> 
> AMD or Intel.  (CPU)
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



AMD

Waste free time OR consume it.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Either

Buying or stealing

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 12, 2012)

waste it. 

McDonalds or KFC ?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

KFC

Dominoes or pizza hut

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## josephnero (Jun 12, 2012)

pizza hut
kill or let live

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

josephnero said:


> pizza hut
> kill or let live
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Depends who im killing

Pokemon or yu-gi-oh

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## fotak-x (Jun 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Depends who im killing
> 
> Pokemon or yu-gi-oh
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Pokemon

Spiderman or batman?

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Batman

Jeff Dunham or David strassman

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Batman
> 
> Jeff Dunham or David strassman
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Jefafafafafa dunaHAM.......

......dotcom 


OS X or a Debian


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

Debian

DVD or blu-ray

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 12, 2012)

Bluray ofcourse. who wants ancient tech.

usb 3.0 or firewire

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 12, 2012)

USB 3

Tsunami or earthquake

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## fotak-x (Jun 12, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> USB 3
> 
> Tsunami or earthquake
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Earthquake

Rain or snow? 

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## tracetheory (Jun 12, 2012)

**** snow! Rain for sure.


BMW or Merc?


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 12, 2012)

tracetheory said:


> **** snow! Rain for sure.
> 
> 
> BMW or Merc?

Click to collapse




BMW

What's your favorite vacation spot?


----------



## roofrider (Jun 12, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> BMW
> 
> What's your favorite vacation spot?

Click to collapse



Atlantis...ok, any country that has many beautiful beaches.

mtm or ctm? who's more crazy?
lol...peeps are scared to reply!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 13, 2012)

mtm... 

what is one thing where iphone is better than android?


----------



## stumpyz9 (Jun 13, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> mtm...
> 
> what is one thing where iphone is better than android?

Click to collapse



If you like being in a very very controlled environment and dont like change.

On wings, hot sauce or bbq sauce

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 13, 2012)

bbq sauce

am I hot?


----------



## Nutterpc (Jun 13, 2012)

no

Why is it I cant find my coffee mug in the mornings?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

You have Alzheimer's

What should I do today

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 13, 2012)

Write long lines of code.
This:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Or, this:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 13, 2012)

now what f**k did i just see?

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> now what f**k did i just see?
> 
> SII - XDA Premium

Click to collapse



A naked elephant ! 

What goes on in my mind ?


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 13, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> A naked elephant !
> 
> What goes on in my mind ?

Click to collapse



A small linux penguin
Germany or The Netherlands in tonight's game?

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

Germany

Who killed JFK ?


----------



## fotak-x (Jun 13, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Germany
> 
> Who killed JFK ?

Click to collapse



One guy 

How old am i

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

fotak-x said:


> One guy
> 
> How old am i
> 
> Sent from my E15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



30 something

What time is it

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 13, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> 30 something
> 
> What time is it
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



15:14-boring time
What's up?

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> 15:14
> What's up?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using xda premium

Click to collapse



The roof

Where are you?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 13, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> The roof
> 
> Where are you?
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



In your brain
Where is the shut down button?

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

Shut down for what??


Are you sick of these dumb questions??

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## josephnero (Jun 13, 2012)

almost
do you like Mario Gomez?

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium


----------



## fotak-x (Jun 13, 2012)

josephnero said:


> almost
> do you like Mario Gomez?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Who is Mario gomez

Sony or Samsung 

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sony

Do you drive??

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## rtindru (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes.
Spain or Germany? #Euro2012


----------



## josephnero (Jun 13, 2012)

germany
soccer or basketball

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium


----------



## fotak-x (Jun 13, 2012)

josephnero said:


> germany
> soccer or basketball
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Soccer

Football or baseball 

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## pandyag (Jun 13, 2012)

Baseball 

Comedy or action


----------



## fotak-x (Jun 13, 2012)

pandyag said:


> Baseball
> 
> Comedy or action

Click to collapse



Comedy

Drama or thriller 

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 13, 2012)

Thriller

One X or S3?


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 13, 2012)

SIII 

Cyanogen or MIUI


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

MIUI

Anal or Oral ?


----------



## fotak-x (Jun 13, 2012)

Anal

IPhone 4S  or IPad 1

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

iPad 

Boxer Shorts or Y Fronts ?


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 13, 2012)

Boxers

Online gaming or lengthy single player mode


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

hmmmm tough one. 

Online Gaming !!! 

Camping or caravanning ?


----------



## akhil_143 (Jun 13, 2012)

Camping.

What is my name?


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

akhil_143 said:


> Camping.
> 
> What is my name?

Click to collapse



Sir CumALot

How did i know that ?


----------



## urfel (Jun 13, 2012)

You watch a lot of porn.

Poland or Czech Republic?


----------



## bord1er (Jun 13, 2012)

None 

Do you smoke weed 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA


----------



## csandman1977 (Jun 13, 2012)

No.

Do you think I should? 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using XDA


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

csandman1977 said:


> No.
> 
> Do you think I should?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using XDA

Click to collapse



Yes!

Wanna buy some ?


----------



## Alex530 (Jun 13, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Yes!
> 
> Wanna buy some ?

Click to collapse




Sure. 

Am I the only one who can't see the want to sell tab from the xda app?
Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## blade30p (Jun 13, 2012)

No thanks

Why can't humans fly?

Sent from my Omega powered monster....
SGS2+.::Indie::.= Omega goodness


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 13, 2012)

blade30p said:


> No thanks
> 
> Why can't humans fly?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because we can't even drive good.

Pipe or cigar?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

cause there pathetic

Why do birds suddenly appear ?


----------



## blade30p (Jun 13, 2012)

Pipe, but it's got to be a sheesha!

Why is my back hurting?

Sent from my Omega powered monster....
SGS2+.::Indie::.= Omega goodness


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Pipe, but it's got to be a sheesha!
> 
> Why is my back hurting?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



too much autofelattio 

Why does spell check not recognise that word ?


----------



## blade30p (Jun 13, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> too much autofelattio
> 
> Why does spell check not recognise that word ?

Click to collapse



Because this is the correct spelling= Autofallatio, that's why!

Do you wanna see some puppies?

Sent from my Omega powered monster....
SGS2+.::Indie::.= Omega goodness


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Because it's spelt Autofallatio, that's why!
> 
> Do you wanna see some puppies?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha, No denying it then ?  

No, I hate puppies, They piss everywhere

Wanna see some kittens ?


----------



## csandman1977 (Jun 13, 2012)

I see kittens every time I eat Chinese.

If you perform oral on your clone is it considered homosexual? 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using XDA


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 13, 2012)

well we dont have human clones, So unless you are referring to your identical twin....... NO go ahead  

Is this the answer you wanted  ?


----------



## blade30p (Jun 13, 2012)

Not quite but it will do.

how many times have you watched "The Town" dir by Ben Affleck?

Sent from my Omega powered monster....
SGS2+.::Indie::.= Omega goodness


----------



## fotak-x (Jun 13, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Not quite but it will do.
> 
> how many times have you watched "The Town" dir by Ben Affleck?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Never




        How many times you have watched porns?
    


Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

fotak-x said:


> Never
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









If my calculations are correct, the number is 1.1 million times. 

How old are you?


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 14, 2012)

22

HIMYM or Big Bang Theory?

Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium


----------



## isaiahe97 (Jun 14, 2012)

Himym love that show. Juice or potatoes

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using XDA


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

Juice

The Walking Dead or Breaking Bad?


----------



## cabessius (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Juice
> 
> The Walking Dead or Breaking Bad?

Click to collapse



None

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## fotak-x (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Juice
> 
> The Walking Dead or Breaking Bad?

Click to collapse



Walking dead

Being on the phone or standing alone 

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## Zatta (Jun 14, 2012)

Standing on the phone!

To be or not to be?


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

To be! 

Two And A Half Men or Glee 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## csandman1977 (Jun 14, 2012)

To be.

To be what? 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using XDA


----------



## fotak-x (Jun 14, 2012)

Zatta said:


> Standing on the phone!
> 
> To be or not to be?

Click to collapse



Not to be

PNG. or JPEG. 

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

PNG of course

MKV or MP4?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> PNG of course
> 
> MKV or MP4?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Mp4

Half a dog or a full dog

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Mp4
> 
> Half a dog or a full dog
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Full chilli dog with onions.
Fortran or cobal.

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 14, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Full chilli dog with onions.
> Fortran or cobal.
> 
> Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dunno what they are but I like the sound of Fortran

Family or friends

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## drpsyko (Jun 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Dunno what they are but I like the sound of Fortran
> 
> Family or friends
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Family, always.

Zombrex or Death?


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 14, 2012)

drpsyko said:


> Family, always.
> 
> Zombrex or Death?

Click to collapse



Zombrex

Baby or crazy Justin beiber fan on YouTube? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Dunno what they are but I like the sound of Fortran
> 
> Family or friends
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Fortran=Formulatransistor, amd Cobal was common oriented bu$$ine$ assembly language. Your right, go with Fortran!

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 14, 2012)

Baby, baby baby, ohhh...

Gibson or Fenfvder

Sent from LT18i @ Xda Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 14, 2012)

Gibson

Snow white or Cinderella

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## csandman1977 (Jun 14, 2012)

Gibson cause I'm not sure what the other one was 

Beatles or Zeppelin? 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 14, 2012)

csandman1977 said:


> Gibson cause I'm not sure what the other one was
> 
> Beatles or Zeppelin?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using XDA

Click to collapse



I think he meant fender (guitars)

Zeppelin

Fiction or non fiction

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## csandman1977 (Jun 14, 2012)

I know what he meant I just wanted to be a wisea$$.

Fiction most of the time.

Pro government or to hell with em all? 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 14, 2012)

csandman1977 said:


> I know what he meant I just wanted to be a wisea$$.
> 
> Fiction most of the time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To hell with the government

Rich or poor

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jun 14, 2012)

csandman1977 said:


> Gibson cause I'm not sure what the other one was
> 
> Beatles or Zeppelin?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using XDA

Click to collapse



Both Fender prodigy and Gibson Les Paul

Punk or Funk?
Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 14, 2012)

filthy rich

batman or iron man

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 14, 2012)

Iron man

Disney or pixar

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## PureLogic (Jun 14, 2012)

fiction.

edit: lol late reply 

dunk or lay-up?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 4571279 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Iron man
> 
> Disney or pixar
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Disney

Black or white


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 14, 2012)

suky08 said:


> Disney
> 
> Black or white

Click to collapse



Dude, that's not cool... 

Note o r Padfone?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Dude, that's not cool...
> 
> Note o r Padfone?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Note

Imperial or Metric?


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 14, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Note
> 
> Imperial or Metric?

Click to collapse



Or(trololololo)
Where is the most beautiful beach?

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 14, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Or(trololololo)
> Where is the most beautiful beach?
> 
> Sent from my heart using Xperia X8

Click to collapse



The most beautiful beach I've ever seen is Megan Fox.

Where where where...is my hairbrush?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## blade30p (Jun 14, 2012)

On the side in your bedroom

Minecraft, you like?

Sent from my Omega powered monster....
SGS2+.::Indie::.= Omega goodness


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 14, 2012)

blade30p said:


> On the side in your bedroom
> 
> Minecraft, you like?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes.

Why won't that dolphin just give up and get a job?


----------



## domini99 (Jun 14, 2012)

Because it will squash its boss.

Where is the any key on my keyboard?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 14, 2012)

under the noob alert button, Just to the right of I Dont Give A ****

Why am i so pissed off ?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 14, 2012)

Because you don't seek pleasure in your life.

Why is velcro a rip off?

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 15, 2012)

because you can rip it apart?

jackie chan or bruce lee?

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

Jackie Chan

If you could change anything about you're country what would you do?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 15, 2012)

Hillybillies and language 

What time is it in your country?

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 15, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Hillybillies and language
> 
> What time is it in your country?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



3:08

What's this?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 15, 2012)

depends on what you are looking at.

who let the dogs out?

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> depends on what you are looking at.
> 
> who let the dogs out?
> 
> SII - XDA Premium

Click to collapse



This lady








How many times have you been arrested?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> depends on what you are looking at.
> 
> who let the dogs out?
> 
> SII - XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Edit- to slow 

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> My cousin
> 
> Who let you out?
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



ooh so close

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 15, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> filthy rich
> 
> batman or iron man
> 
> SII - XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Its a known fact that Batman was and is the only man who ever kicked supermans alien butt.

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 15, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Its a known fact that Batman was and is the only man who ever kicked supermans alien butt.
> 
> Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium

Click to collapse



What page are you on?  Refresh, sir. 

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 15, 2012)

Just saying.....

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## csandman1977 (Jun 15, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What page are you on?  Refresh, sir.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



The last page. (Not sure if that post is part of it but what the hell)

Blonde or brunette? 



Sent from my SGH-I997 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 15, 2012)

csandman1977 said:


> The last page. (Not sure if that post is part of it but what the hell)
> 
> Blonde or brunette?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Brunette any day xD

What country would you most like to visit?

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 15, 2012)

italy

chips or wedges ?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> italy
> 
> chips or wedges ?

Click to collapse



Both

Cake or pudding

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 15, 2012)

pudding.

with ice cream or custard ?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> pudding.
> 
> with ice cream or custard ?

Click to collapse



Both

Vanilla or honeycomb flavor ice cream

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Both
> 
> Vanilla or honeycomb flavor ice cream
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



I prefer pistachio flavour
With coca-cola or beer?

Sent from my heart using Xperia X8


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 15, 2012)

beer  

fruit or veg ?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> beer
> 
> fruit or veg ?

Click to collapse



Veg

Playing games or watching movies

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## isaiahe97 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Veg
> 
> Playing games or watching movies
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Movies duh lol

Cough or sneeze


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using XDA


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 15, 2012)

Sneeze, Sneezes are just epic ! 

Fart or Burp ?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Sneeze, Sneezes are just epic !
> 
> Fart or Burp ?

Click to collapse



Frat

Scream or yell

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Frat
> 
> Scream or yell
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Yell

What is the diameter of the moon?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Yell
> 
> What is the diameter of the moon?

Click to collapse



3 474.8 kilometres  

Where am I?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## isaiahe97 (Jun 15, 2012)

You are in Jason Van Der Beek's basement in a leather suit.

If you could choose one thing to change about your appearance what would it be?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using XDA


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 15, 2012)

isaiahe97 said:


> You are in Jason Van Der Beek's basement in a leather suit.
> 
> If you could choose one thing to change about your appearance what would it be?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using XDA

Click to collapse



My face, I would change it to Jason Van Der Beek's face. 

If given the choices of; gnaw off your own arm to gain freedom or starve to death, which would you pick?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> My face, I would change it to Jason Van Der Beek's face.
> 
> If given the choices of; gnaw off your own arm to gain freedom or starve to death, which would you pick?

Click to collapse



Starve to death

Shoot your best friend or your mother

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Starve to death
> 
> Shoot your best friend or your mother
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



What goes on inside your head ?  

Best friend ! 

PC Or Laptop ?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> What goes on inside your head ?
> 
> Best friend !
> 
> PC Or Laptop ?

Click to collapse








Thats what goes on in my head


Laptop


Home alone or home with friends

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 15, 2012)

haha that did make me lol  

Home alone ( Im a lone ranger) 

Holiday abroad or Holiday in your own country ?


----------



## blade30p (Jun 15, 2012)

Abroad 100%

Herbal, or solids 

Sent from my Omega powered monster....
SGS2+.::Indie::.= Omega goodness


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 15, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Just saying.....
> 
> Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium

Click to collapse



my super of choice batman too!

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 15, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Abroad 100%
> 
> Herbal, or solids
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i like it hard.

blackout or a storm

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> i like it hard.
> 
> blackout or a storm
> 
> SII - XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Storm (finding the toilet in the Dark is hard)

Tsunami or hurricane

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## blade30p (Jun 15, 2012)

Hurricane, at least I have a chance.

Is Cjjames a scammer, or just unlucky.....

Sent from my Omega powered monster....
SGS2+.::Indie::.= Omega goodness


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Hurricane, at least I have a chance.
> 
> Is Cjjames a scammer, or just unlucky.....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Scammer

Sleeping in or getting up early

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Scammer
> 
> Sleeping in or getting up early
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



Sleeping in

Beer or wine?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> Sleeping in
> 
> Beer or wine?

Click to collapse



Spirits 

kids or pets (as you're only company)

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## dodikono (Jun 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Spirits
> 
> kids or pets (as you're only company)
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Xperia S

Click to collapse



kids (Entrusted to our care)

Waching at the stadium or watching on TV?


----------



## blade30p (Jun 15, 2012)

Stadium, on the bigscreen TV 


should I be embarrassed because I like The Wraith? (imDb)

Sent from my Omega powered monster....
SGS2+.::Indie::.= Omega goodness


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 15, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Stadium, on the bigscreen TV
> 
> 
> should I be embarrassed because I like The Wraith? (imDb)
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea sure 


When can I see you?

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## blade30p (Jun 15, 2012)

Well if your female, the nkd pics should be in your inbox, if your not pls delete them & don't open the parcel that will arrive soon 


69 Charger or 71 Challenger?

Sent from my Omega powered monster....
SGS2+.::Indie::.= Omega goodness


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 15, 2012)

Neither! !

Honda or Volkswagen? 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 15, 2012)

Volkswagen

Golf GTi or Polo GTi ?


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 15, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Volkswagen
> 
> Golf GTi or Polo GTi ?

Click to collapse



Golf GTi. (that's not even a question btw) 

V10 Triton Engine or V8 Turbo? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 15, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Golf GTi. (that's not even a question btw)
> 
> V10 Triton Engine or V8 Turbo?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Depends. For my car(that I use daily), I'd take the V8 Turbo.(and why it's not a question?  )

Fiat or Isuzu?


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 15, 2012)

2 liter Fiat sport spider.
Five seveN or 1911acp.

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Jun 16, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> 2 liter Fiat sport spider.
> Five seveN or 1911acp.
> 
> Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium

Click to collapse



ORIGINAL 1911acp

mouse or touchpad?


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 16, 2012)

Mau5

What's your fav band?

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 16, 2012)

Thats easy! Pink Floyd,No wait the Boomtown Rats,No,No, The Police.  And that's my final answer.
Single Action OR Double Action?

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## MR4Y (Jun 16, 2012)

Depends of what single action or double action you're talking about. I prefer SMGs though.

Creativity or Touch Sense?


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 16, 2012)

Mp5Sd6 OR SoCom
Full OR Three Round Burst?

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 16, 2012)

MR4Y said:


> Depends of what single action or double action you're talking about. I prefer SMGs though.
> 
> Creativity or Touch Sense?

Click to collapse



Sorry! I dont know what that means.  Please refer to my prior question Sir.

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## itsbeertimenow (Jun 16, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Mp5Sd6 OR SoCom
> Full OR Three Round Burst?
> 
> Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium

Click to collapse



Three round burst with a happy fast action trigger finger to conserve ammo.

Rosie O'Donnell when she was 18 or Oprah Winfrey at her current age?

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 16, 2012)

itsbeertimenow said:


> Three round burst with a happy fast action trigger finger to conserve ammo.
> 
> Rosie O'Donnell when she was 18 or Oprah Winfrey at her current age?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Rosie O'Donnell ...thank god for light switches. 


How would you rather die; Burned alive or drowned just below the surface of the water?


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 16, 2012)

W.T.F. I fear death. Yet my feable fear's will not define me, or cause me Caution.

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 16, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> W.T.F. I fear death. Yet I  fear will not define me.
> 
> Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium

Click to collapse



The question is windmills OR waterwheels.

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> The question is windmills OR waterwheels.
> 
> Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium

Click to collapse



Windmills

PedoBear or MLP

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 16, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> The question is windmills OR waterwheels.
> 
> Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium

Click to collapse



How can you issue a new question without properly answering the prior question?


----------



## apen83 (Jun 16, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> How can you issue a new question without properly answering the prior question?

Click to collapse



Don't know but he did does it make you mad?

sent from my epic


----------



## MR4Y (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes it does. Also, increases the odds of this post turning into flamewar or flooding and be closed afterwards.

S3 Hardbricking or One X hardware defect?


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 16, 2012)

what actually is the meaning of the questuon? i mean like, 'which do you hate more?' or 'which is more tolerable?'

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## blade30p (Jun 16, 2012)

focus people!
Ok, 
Question...
Model 1887 or Spas 12 (but, it's not a normal Spas 12, it's the gun used in The Wraith (1986) with the red LED's down the barrel....


Sent from my Omega powered monster....
SGS2+.::Indie::.= Omega goodness


----------



## Lazeeboy85 (Jun 16, 2012)

Red LED's = no brainer! 

Put up with the missus moaning or give in and sit through another episode of eastenders...:banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## azzledazzle (Jun 16, 2012)

Lazeeboy85 said:


> Red LED's = no brainer!
> 
> Put up with the missus moaning or give in and sit through another episode of eastenders...:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Give in and watch Eastenders  

Coronation street or Eastenders ?


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 16, 2012)

coronation streets

who will win the euro cup?

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

Two girls will

Who gets the above reference? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 16, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Two girls will
> 
> Who gets the above reference?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



If that's what im thinking it is... Then 

What's your favourite movie


Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

Anchorman 2(its not out yet) 

Luxury apartment or small house

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## BladeZero (Jun 16, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Anchorman 2(its not out yet)
> 
> Luxury apartment or small house
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Luxury apartment, I hate small, 
Samsung or HTC?

------------
Sent from a phone running a super customized Dark Knight 5.5
------------
If I helped you hit thanks


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 16, 2012)

Htc


BlackBerry, Nokia or apple

Sent From My Sexy Xperia S


----------



## BladeZero (Jun 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Htc
> 
> 
> BlackBerry, Nokia or apple
> ...

Click to collapse



Apple(sorry) 
Top of the range pc or top of the range tablet and the tablet docked into a pc type set up 

------------
Sent from a phone running a super customized Dark Knight 5.5
------------
If I helped you hit thanks


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

W1nst0n said:


> Apple(sorry)
> Top of the range pc or top of the range tablet and the tablet docked into a pc type set up
> 
> ------------
> ...

Click to collapse



You blasphemous traitor! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## BladeZero (Jun 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Htc
> 
> 
> BlackBerry, Nokia or apple
> ...

Click to collapse



Weird duplicate powt

------------
Sent from a phone running a super customized Dark Knight 5.5
------------
If I helped you hit thanks


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 16, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Two girls will
> 
> Who gets the above reference?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



This by any chance?







Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> This by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nailed it

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Jun 16, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Nailed it
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



turrible images in my mind...

beer or liquor...


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 16, 2012)

Jack Daniels 

Bacon or beef? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## BladeZero (Jun 16, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Jack Daniels
> 
> Bacon or beef?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bacon
Aokp, cm, aosp

------------
Sent from a phone running a super customized Dark Knight 5.5
------------
If I helped you hit thanks


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Jack Daniels
> 
> Bacon or beef?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Beef

Swype keyboard or regular keyboard?

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## stumpyz9 (Jun 16, 2012)

W1nst0n said:


> Bacon
> Aokp, cm, aosp
> 
> ------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Aokp or cm, it would depend which is more stable at the time

Black or white

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 16, 2012)

stumpyz9 said:


> Aokp or cm, it would depend which is more stable at the time
> 
> Black or white
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dude, that is not cool!

Simpsons, Futurama or Family Guy?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 16, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Dude, that is not cool!
> 
> Simpsons, Futurama or Family Guy?

Click to collapse



The Simpsons

TV or computer?

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (Jun 16, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> The Simpsons
> 
> TV or computer?
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



You can't flash roms using a TV 

Is my signature too big?

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 17, 2012)

No, but I bet all the programers say that.
Has anyone asked smooth or chunky yet?

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 17, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> No, but I bet all the programers say that.
> Has anyone asked smooth or chunky yet?
> 
> Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium

Click to collapse



I like my whisky smooth. Something is horribly wrong if it's chunky. 

Dominos, papa johns, or pizza hut? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 17, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> I like my whisky smooth. Something is horribly wrong if it's chunky.
> 
> Dominos, papa johns, or pizza hut?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not one single of them

Sony Ericsson or LG?

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## fotak-x (Jun 17, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Not one single of them
> 
> Sony Ericsson or LG?
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sony Ericsson

MC Donalds or Burger King

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jun 17, 2012)

BK.

AMOLED or BRAVIA Engine?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iok1 (Jun 17, 2012)

Amoled 

Why do people like transparent status bar so much?  I hate it...

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 17, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Amoled
> 
> Why do people like transparent status bar so much?  I hate it...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Cause some people like transparent things. 

Pit Bull or German Shepard? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## stumpyz9 (Jun 17, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Dude, that is not cool!
> 
> Simpsons, Futurama or Family Guy?

Click to collapse



I meant colors, not race

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 17, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Cause some people like transparent things.
> 
> Pit Bull or German Shepard?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



German Shepard.

Is Caramel pronounced "Care-a-mel" or "Kar-mul"?


----------



## blade30p (Jun 17, 2012)

Cars-mel.
There's only one "e" in caramel.


Normal Rizla's 
or
Juicy Jays blueberry flavoured RIPS on a roll?

Sent from my Omega powered monster....
SGS2+.::Indie::.= Omega goodness

*Mod edit:* It's not big or clever. Don't post incriminating pics.


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow people STILL smoke that stuff?? Plain ole zigzag for me.
Zippo or bic?

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 18, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Wow people STILL smoke that stuff?? Plain ole zigzag for me.
> Zippo or bic?
> 
> Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium

Click to collapse



Zippo. 

Mazda or mitsubishi? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 18, 2012)

Still in that meeting huh? Mazda.
Read the WHOLE post or just guess?

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 19, 2012)

Uhh read I guess... (kernel threads are expections! So boring.. .)

Best keyboard for Android? 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## iok1 (Jun 19, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Uhh read I guess... (kernel threads are expections! So boring.. .)
> 
> Best keyboard for Android?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



TouchPal

What is your current phone? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 19, 2012)

iok1 said:


> TouchPal
> 
> What is your current phone?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Galaxy s2 

Bizzare mushroom or bull cojones ? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## roofrider (Jun 19, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Galaxy s2
> 
> Bizzare mushroom or bull cojones ?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse









Favorite reality show?


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 19, 2012)

Dr Phil 

Favourite sitcom?

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Jun 19, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Dr Phil
> 
> Favourite sitcom?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



seinfeld...

red bull and vodka or jaegar and vodka?


----------



## stumpyz9 (Jun 19, 2012)

B-Naughty said:


> seinfeld...
> 
> red bull and vodka or jaegar and vodka?

Click to collapse



Red bull and vodka


Favorite roller coaster

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blade30p (Jun 19, 2012)

Pepsi max, blackpool UK

The black dodge charger from Fast & Furious
or
The red Evo from Tokyo drift?

Sent from my Omega powered monster....
SGS2+.::Indie::.= Omega goodness


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 19, 2012)

Evo. 
American cars? Over my dead body! 

Nirvana or Metallica? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 19, 2012)

Metalica of course!
Speed metal or thrash metal

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 20, 2012)

thrash metal

grindcore or metalcore?

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> thrash metal
> 
> grindcore or metalcore?
> 
> SII - XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Grunge

Do you think Shine on you crazy diamond is long?


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 20, 2012)

Not only no,but Hell no.
Roger Waters, crybaby or lyrical poet?

Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 20, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Not only no,but Hell no.
> Roger Waters, crybaby or lyrical poet?
> 
> Sent from my MOTWX435KT using xda premium

Click to collapse



lyrical crybaby 

y u no stop posting this or that questions ?


----------



## iok1 (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't (usually)

Best keyboard app? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Jun 20, 2012)

iok1 said:


> I don't (usually)
> 
> Best keyboard app?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Blacked out stock ICS KB...

carbon blue or white GS3, keeping in mind it will have a black otterbox commuter


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 20, 2012)

B-Naughty said:


> Blacked out stock ICS KB...
> 
> carbon blue or white GS3, keeping in mind it will have a black otterbox commuter

Click to collapse



Carbon blue SGS3

Dubstep or Techno? And when I say dubstep, I dont talk about crap like skrillex.

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## bassie1995 (Jun 20, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Carbon blue SGS3
> 
> Dubstep or Techno? And when I say dubstep, I dont talk about crap like skrillex.
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dubstep.

Is your/you're (and other things like it) really that hard?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jun 21, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> Dubstep.
> 
> Is your/you're (and other things like it) really that hard?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



?

Flux Pavilion or Doctor P?

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Jun 21, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> ?
> 
> Flux Pavilion or Doctor P?
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



neither...  i use demonoid and other undisclosed places...

u against the world?, or the world against u?


----------



## roofrider (Jun 21, 2012)

B-Naughty said:


> neither...  i use demonoid and other undisclosed places...
> 
> u against the world?, or the world against u?

Click to collapse



By demonoid u mean?? can u invite me?

me against the world

Survivor or Amazing race?


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 21, 2012)

masterchef

blue lagoon or blue lagoon 2

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 21, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> masterchef
> 
> blue lagoon or blue lagoon 2
> 
> SII - XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Part one.

The Pirate Movie, or Pirates of the Carribean?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## bassie1995 (Jun 21, 2012)

I only saw PotC, so that one .

Red or white wine?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Keyblade_Mastuh (Jun 21, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> I only saw PotC, so that one .
> 
> Red or white wine?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Neither. I'm 17 
Know who Kyary Pamyu Pamyu is? 

(mark as helpful  )


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 21, 2012)

Keyblade_Mastuh said:


> Neither. I'm 17
> Know who Kyary Pamyu Pamyu is?
> 
> (mark as helpful  )

Click to collapse



Banned because that wasn't helpful. 











Oh wait.... Wrong thread. 

No idea who that is. 
Ps3 or xbox 360? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 21, 2012)

PortlandAmir said:


> Banned because that wasn't helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



(banned for being in wrong thread)
Playstation!

Best email service?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 21, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> (banned for being in wrong thread)
> Playstation!
> 
> Best email service?
> ...

Click to collapse



Gmail

Smoking or drugs

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Gmail
> 
> Smoking or drugs
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



both...

roll it up or pack a bowl...


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 21, 2012)

I smoke cigars, so roll it up with a Maduro wrapper.
Pipes or cigars?

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Jun 21, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> I smoke cigars, so roll it up with a Maduro wrapper.
> Pipes or cigars?
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



cigars...

smoke em as is or split em down the middle and stuff em with something else


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 21, 2012)

B-Naughty said:


> cigars...
> 
> smoke em as is or split em down the middle and stuff em with something else

Click to collapse



As is of course! 
2meters or 70centimeters?

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 21, 2012)

70cm :highfive:

Why does www.icanhazcheezburger.com have everything but cats?


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 22, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> 70cm :highfive:
> 
> Why does www.icanhazcheezburger.com have everything but cats?

Click to collapse



They are dog people.
Am I KE6FXB or am I N6BJD?

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 22, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> They are dog people.
> Am I KE6FXB or am I N6BJD?
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



You're a nerd without a hobby. 

What's your first name?


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 22, 2012)

LordManhattan said:


> You're a nerd without a hobby.
> 
> What's your first name?

Click to collapse



Grendel.  And yoyos are my hobby
And guns. And improvised munitions. And you didnt answer my question.
So whats my callsign?

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## ilikeeggs1230 (Jun 22, 2012)

Me. Where does the narwhal Bacon?

Sent from my HTC EVO Shift 4G on Sprint using XDA Mobile Application


----------



## gedeonpr (Jun 22, 2012)

To Hawaii. And Where's Carmen Sandiego? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

gedeonpr said:


> To Hawaii. And Where's Carmen Sandiego?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



In Mexico

Wheres Wally/Waldo

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> In Mexico
> 
> Wheres Wally/Waldo
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



In a mass grave because he was killed by one of the cartels. 

Why don't bears like the number 12948512?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jun 22, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> In a mass grave because he was killed by one of the cartels.
> 
> Why don't bears like the number 12948512?

Click to collapse



Because it's not prime.

Why do elderly people in the United States feel that they are entitled to unlimited government handouts?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## blerter (Jun 22, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Because it's not prime.
> 
> Why do elderly people in the United States feel that they are entitled to unlimited government handouts?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Because life is hard, young people don't listen to them and they are getting old and scared and poor.

What happens when someone asks a rhetorical question?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 22, 2012)

blerter said:


> Because life is hard, young people don't listen to them and they are getting old and scared and poor.
> 
> What happens when someone asks a rhetorical question?

Click to collapse



This happens

ICS GB or Froyo?

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## The Kraken! (Jun 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> This happens
> 
> ICS GB or Froyo?
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



GB.

Is it possible to have amnesia and deja vu at the same time?


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes, but would you really care?

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 23, 2012)

no, he wont care.
or will he?

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## LordManhattan (Jun 23, 2012)

He won't. He died tomorrow. 

Green or brown eyes? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## tmjohnsonfse (Jun 23, 2012)

Brown.  But why not blue?

Sent from my Nook Tablet using xda premium


----------



## ilikeeggs1230 (Jun 23, 2012)

Cause that's the color of ur moms waffle 
What flavor?

Sent from my HTC EVO Shift 4G on Sprint using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 23, 2012)

ilikeeggs1230 said:


> Cause that's the color of ur moms waffle
> What flavor?
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO Shift 4G on Sprint using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sour apple

Why don't stupid people just do the world a favor and just jump off of a cliff?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Sour apple
> 
> Why don't stupid people just do the world a favor and just jump off of a cliff?

Click to collapse



Because they ask questions like that

What day is it 

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## domini99 (Jun 23, 2012)

Seems to be saturday.

Do you like windows vista?

Send from my phone.


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 23, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Seems to be saturday.
> 
> Do you like windows vista?
> 
> Send from my phone.

Click to collapse



No, but I prefer it to Mac.

Do you have any cracked apps installed on your phone?


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 23, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> No, but I prefer it to Mac.
> 
> Do you have any cracked apps installed on your phone?

Click to collapse



Yup only one but it isnt always installed
What 'bout you?

*Sent from my heart using Xperia X8*


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Seems to be saturday.
> 
> Do you like windows vista?
> 
> Send from my phone.

Click to collapse



Hell no Windows 7 is better, but I prefer ubuntu 

Bill gates or Steve jobs 

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Hell no Windows 7 is better, but I prefer ubuntu
> 
> Bill gates or Steve jobs
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Gates ftw
Do you like the win8 rp?

*Sent from my heart using Xperia X8*


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Gates ftw
> Do you like the win8 rp?
> 
> *Sent from my heart using Xperia X8*

Click to collapse



No

Do you? 

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> No
> 
> Do you?
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Yup
Why?

*Sent from my heart using Xperia X8*


----------



## Phalanx7621 (Jun 23, 2012)

Because windows 8 feeds u. 
How many times have u had a truly terrifying nightmare? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 23, 2012)

Too many times unfortunately
What's your worst nightmare?

*Sent from my heart using Xperia X8*


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 23, 2012)

Waking up in a marxist society.
Reflex Klystron or Gamma wave emitter?

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## italialex7 (Jun 23, 2012)

Gamma waver emitter.

Which is your favourite pokemon?!


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 23, 2012)

Raichu(idk how its writes)
Can you tell me what's the right form?

*Sent from my heart using Xperia X8*


----------



## adytum (Jun 23, 2012)

The tiger one. 

What is the maximum distance where holding a door ajar for a person behind you is simply annoying? 

Using GT-I9000 my sent Tapatalk 2 from.


----------



## matt4321 (Jun 23, 2012)

About 10 seconds.

Would you rather have wings or invisibility? And why?

Sent from my ZTE-BLADE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malchyk (Jun 23, 2012)

Wings, because then I could fly! 

Would you stop eating all junk food if it meant adding another 5 years to your life?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 23, 2012)

No

Buy a house or rent??

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 23, 2012)

Horse.

Ugly but funny chick or hot but annoying?


----------



## nain18 (Jun 24, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Horse.
> 
> Ugly but funny chick or hot but annoying?

Click to collapse



funny..

Does the world ends in 2012?


----------



## thelowend (Jun 24, 2012)

nain18 said:


> funny..
> 
> Does the world ends in 2012?

Click to collapse



Doubtful. 

Buy an extended battery and fatten up my phone or buy another battery?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 24, 2012)

thelowend said:


> Doubtful.
> 
> Buy an extended battery and fatten up my phone or buy another battery?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Make it a fattie.

Do you play Battlefield 3?


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 24, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Seems to be saturday.
> 
> Do you like windows vista?
> 
> Send from my phone.

Click to collapse




No, that's why I'm using Windows 7.

Paper or plastic?


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 24, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> No, that's why I'm using Windows 7.
> 
> Paper or plastic?

Click to collapse



Reuseable bags.
22degrees on the bevel OR 25?

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## domini99 (Jun 24, 2012)

25.



Hayden18 said:


> Hell no Windows 7 is better, but I prefer ubuntu
> 
> Bill gates or Steve jobs
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Im using xp, with 7 theme 

What would you do if someone destroys your phone?

Send from my phone.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 24, 2012)

domini99 said:


> 25.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would rip out their throat with my teeth and consume their soul. 

Why do women not realize that we honestly don't care about every single little problem?


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 24, 2012)

EDIT:





StormMcCloud said:


> I would rip out their throat with my teeth and consume their soul.
> 
> Why do women not realize that we honestly don't care about every single little problem?

Click to collapse



I care(sometimes)
Why don't you care(sometimes)?


*Sent from my heart using Xperia X8*


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 24, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> EDIT:
> I care(sometimes)
> Why don't you care(sometimes)?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because the "problems" they complain about over and over and over and over are nothing problems that they should just get over already. 

What is on the dark side of the moon?


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 24, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Because the "problems" they complain about over and over and over and over are nothing problems that they should just get over already.
> 
> What is on the dark side of the moon?

Click to collapse



My nightmares
What's a referral?(from the statistics tab on the profile page)

*Sent from my heart using Xperia X8*


----------



## stumpyz9 (Jun 24, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Because the "problems" they complain about over and over and over and over are nothing problems that they should just get over already.
> 
> What is on the dark side of the moon?

Click to collapse



More moon


Why cant i sleep??????

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 24, 2012)

stumpyz9 said:


> More moon
> 
> 
> Why cant i sleep??????
> ...

Click to collapse



Because you're on XDA

do you play Battlefield?



Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## stumpyz9 (Jun 24, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Because you're on XDA
> 
> do you play Battlefield?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I does

Do you?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 24, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Because you're on XDA
> 
> do you play Battlefield?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes of course ( probably not enough though)

Touchwiz or Sense?

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 24, 2012)

touchwiz

what about you?

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 24, 2012)

Sense

Cake or pudding ( any sort)

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 24, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sense
> 
> Cake or pudding ( any sort)
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Cake

Cat or dog?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 24, 2012)

Dog

Snake or spider 

Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S


----------



## fotak-x (Jun 24, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Dog
> 
> Snake or spider
> 
> Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S

Click to collapse



Snake

Cow or pig

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## ortrigger (Jun 24, 2012)

cow

gingerbread or ics?


----------



## adytum (Jun 24, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> cow
> 
> gingerbread or ics?

Click to collapse



Ics. 

Needle in eye once every ten minutes or lose an arm? 

Using GT-I9000 my sent Tapatalk 2 from.


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 24, 2012)

adytum said:


> Ics.
> 
> Needle in eye once every ten minutes or lose an arm?
> 
> Using GT-I9000 my sent Tapatalk 2 from.

Click to collapse



None of the above, freakng saw people.
Write the modules or get the modules to talk to each other?

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## blade30p (Jun 24, 2012)

Get them chatting 

Drifter mcflurry?
Or
The new Twix mcflurry?

Sent from my Omega powered monster....
SGS2+.::Indie::.= Omega goodness


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 24, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Get them chatting
> 
> Drifter mcflurry?
> Or
> ...

Click to collapse



Drifter, twix one isn't all that

Italy or England?  (Surprised the Ueto's haven't already been mentioned)

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## blade30p (Jun 24, 2012)

England (of course)

Ford escort RS2000 Mexico?
Or
BMW M3 (any year before 83) 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dhalker (Jun 24, 2012)

Go with the M3!

Should I stay with the skyrocket or upgrade to the S3?


----------



## ortrigger (Jun 25, 2012)

dhalker said:


> Go with the M3!
> 
> Should I stay with the skyrocket or upgrade to the S3?

Click to collapse



S3 for sure.

Kindle Fire or Nook Color (rooted of course)?


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 25, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> S3 for sure.
> 
> Kindle Fire or Nook Color (rooted of course)?

Click to collapse



Ummhh... Kindle I guess...

Mercedes Benz SLS or McLaren MP4C12?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 25, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Ummhh... Kindle I guess...
> 
> Mercedes Benz SLS or McLaren MP4C12?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Benz. The McLarens name is like a washing machine.

Root or warranty?

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## bassie1995 (Jun 25, 2012)

race55 said:


> Benz. The McLarens name is like a washing machine.
> 
> Root or warranty?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA

Click to collapse



Root.

How often do you need warranty?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 25, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> Root.
> 
> How often do you need warranty?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I need it quite a lot.
Nexus one+ Original desire or the new Desire C?

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using XDA


----------



## 5.56nato (Jun 26, 2012)

new desire c

vice city or san andreas

SII - XDA Premium


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 26, 2012)

San Andreas for me.

Xbox 360, PS3 or Wii.

*The 'Thanks' button? It ain't gonna hit itself!*
*Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Premium*


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 26, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> San Andreas for me.
> 
> Xbox 360, PS3 or Wii.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xbox

Portal 2 or Minecraft

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 26, 2012)

Portal.

Courtney Cox or Jennifer Aniston? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## bassie1995 (Jun 26, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Portal.
> 
> Courtney Cox or Jennifer Aniston?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Jennifer.

How late is it where you live?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jun 26, 2012)

12:40 PM

King of the dogs OR dog from the king?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ortrigger (Jun 26, 2012)

King of the dogs.

Samsung or htc?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 26, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> King of the dogs.
> 
> Samsung or htc?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Sumsang

Swype or Touchpal?



Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 26, 2012)

Oops, wrong thread.
Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## bassie1995 (Jun 26, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Sumsang
> 
> Swype or Touchpal?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stock ICS .

What're your PC specs?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jun 26, 2012)

Amd athlon 2
X2
Way overclocked

Favorite book?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## X8invisible (Jun 26, 2012)

Royal Assassin by R Hobb
What do you think about xda 2013?

*Sent from my heart using Xperia X8*


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 26, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> Royal Assassin by R Hobb
> What do you think about xda 2013?
> 
> *Sent from my heart using Xperia X8*

Click to collapse



I like it. 

What would be your ideal device? 

*The 'Thanks' button? Go on, hit it!*
*Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium*


----------



## xaccers (Jun 26, 2012)

A HTC Sensation with no dust under the screen and the USB port on the bottom edge not the side.


Do vegan mothers breast feed their babies?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 26, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> Stock ICS .
> 
> What're your PC specs?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i7 at 3.2 GHz
8GB DDR3
60 GB SATA with RAID0
dual nVidia 1GB gpu (forgot the name, was a good deal at the time)

What about you guys? Specs? 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (Jun 27, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> i7 at 3.2 GHz
> 8GB DDR3
> 60 GB SATA with RAID0
> dual nVidia 1GB gpu (forgot the name, was a good deal at the time)
> ...

Click to collapse



i3 2130
Asus 7770
8gb ram
2TB sata raid 0

Where do my lost socks go?

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## arial.black (Jun 27, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> i3 2130
> Asus 7770
> 8gb ram
> 2TB sata raid 0
> ...

Click to collapse



under the bed

what will happen on 21 dec 2012?


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jun 27, 2012)

gplock said:


> It will turn the whole word to 12-22-2012........
> 
> Will u please watch this for an xda fan.?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stop spamming dude....that's your 3rd or 4th similar post.

There's a consolidated YouTube thread in the off topic sticky.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Archer (Jun 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Stop spamming dude....that's your 3rd or 4th similar post.
> 
> There's a consolidated YouTube thread in the off topic sticky.
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Spam? I see no spam


----------



## domini99 (Jun 27, 2012)

Do you think 280 mb ram is much for cm7?

send from a small square magic box.


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 27, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Do you think 280 mb ram is much for cm7?
> 
> send from a small square magic box.

Click to collapse



Whatever rom you're using, 280mb ram is way too little!

The days of our lives or The beautiful and the bold?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## bassie1995 (Jun 27, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Whatever rom you're using, 280mb ram is way too little!
> 
> The days of our lives or The beautiful and the bold?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Suicide.

How many pets do you have?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 27, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> Suicide.
> 
> How many pets do you have?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



2 dogs, 7 chickens

I also had a bird but that flew away

Murder or manslaughter 

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 27, 2012)

Murder of course!
Guns or knifes?

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## husam666 (Jun 27, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Murder of course!
> Guns or knifes?
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Guns are easier


Will the real slim shady please stand up?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jun 27, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Guns are easier
> 
> 
> Will the real slim shady please stand up?

Click to collapse



Yea....umm... No

Is it wrong for me to sit here and watch you make my dinner??

*Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 27, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Yea....umm... No
> 
> Is it wrong for me to sit here and watch you make my dinner??
> 
> *Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*

Click to collapse



You wish.
Modified shape or butterfly?

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 27, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> You wish.
> Modified shape or butterfly?
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Uhh... Butterfly I guess...

Who's your favourite pr0n star?

_*Sent from my wallet*_


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sammie Rhodes

Who's your favorite music artist?

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## pwrjam (Jun 28, 2012)

Schiller, Deadmau5, Silversun Pickups just to name a few...

What's the fastest you've ever gone? (plane, train, automobile...)


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 28, 2012)

I think about 600kmh

Are you hungry?

_*Sent from my wallet*_


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jun 28, 2012)

Yup.

What about you?

Sent from heaven!


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 28, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Yup.
> 
> What about you?
> 
> Sent from heaven!

Click to collapse



Nah, just ate.

Ferrari California or Ferrari 599? 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## trell959 (Jun 28, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Nah, just ate.
> 
> Ferrari California or Ferrari 599?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Definitely the 599.

Cold or hot? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 28, 2012)

Cold

Fried or grilled ?


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 28, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> Cold
> 
> Fried or grilled ?

Click to collapse



Grilled then fried.
Morse or voice?

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## ortrigger (Jun 29, 2012)

qubbey said:


> voice
> 
> Dual or Quad

Click to collapse



Quad

drums or guitar?


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 29, 2012)

Guitar.


EBay or Amazon?
_*Sent from my wallet*_


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jun 29, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Guitar.
> 
> 
> EBay or Amazon?
> _*Sent from my wallet*_

Click to collapse



Amazon.
Eight track or reel to reel?

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## Archer (Jun 29, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Eight track or reel to reel?

Click to collapse



Depends what you're recording, but I do prefer reel-to-reel.

How do you think the Nexus 7 (great specs and low price) will affect the tablet market?


----------



## weazen (Jun 29, 2012)

MUCH better Android tablet specific apps. Apple will stop using it as an Android diss in their keynotes.

webOS or iOS?


----------



## animatedbreak (Jun 29, 2012)

weazen said:


> MUCH better Android tablet specific apps. Apple will stop using it as an Android diss in their keynotes.
> 
> webOS or iOS?

Click to collapse



webOS.

BBQ Ribs or New York Sirloin?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 29, 2012)

animatedbreak said:


> webOS.
> 
> BBQ Ribs or New York Sirloin?

Click to collapse



Ribs son.


spaghetti or lasagna


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 29, 2012)

lasagna


XP Pro or Windows 7 ?


----------



## veeman (Jun 29, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> lasagna
> 
> 
> XP Pro or Windows 7 ?

Click to collapse



7

Butt, boobs, or face? 

Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.


----------



## Soap (Jun 29, 2012)

veeman said:


> 7
> 
> Butt, boobs, or face?
> 
> Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.

Click to collapse



Neither. 

Why are you so inappropriate? 

Call me "Lord His Soapiness" because I clean s*** up


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jun 29, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Neither.
> 
> Why are you so inappropriate?
> 
> Call me "Lord His Soapiness" because I clean s*** up

Click to collapse



Because political correctness is social marxism.

How do you eat your steak? (Rare, Med-Rare, Med, Med-Well, Well)


----------



## bennykudos (Jun 29, 2012)

How do you eat your steak? (Rare, Med-Rare, Med, Med-Well, Well)[/QUOTE]

Med-Rare!

Whats going to be the end of the human race?


----------



## RinZo (Jun 29, 2012)

bennykudos said:


> How do you eat your steak? (Rare, Med-Rare, Med, Med-Well, Well)
> Whats going to be the end of the human race?

Click to collapse



Us

N64 or PS1


----------



## ortrigger (Jun 29, 2012)

RinZo said:


> Us
> 
> N64 or PS1

Click to collapse



N64. Good memories...

Windows, Linux, or MacOS?


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jun 29, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> N64. Good memories...
> 
> Windows, Linux, or MacOS?

Click to collapse



Windows.

Jelly Bean or ICS?

Sent from heaven!


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 29, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Windows.
> 
> Jelly Bean or ICS?
> 
> Sent from heaven!

Click to collapse



Jelly Bean (when a good port comes to DHD)

Sense keyboard or stock GB keyboard? 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 29, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Jelly Bean (when a good port comes to DHD)
> 
> Sense keyboard or stock GB keyboard?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Neither.

"Credit or debit?" 

_*Sent from my wallet*_


----------



## PortlandAmir (Jun 30, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Neither.
> 
> "Credit or debit?"
> 
> _*Sent from my wallet*_

Click to collapse



Check. 

BMW or volvo? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jun 30, 2012)

BMW. Volvo sucks.

Minecraft or GTA 4?

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## visavon (Jun 30, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Xbox
> 
> Portal 2 or Minecraft
> 
> *Sent From My Android 4.0.4 Powered Xperia S*

Click to collapse



Minecraft

Sony or HTC 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app


----------



## ortrigger (Jun 30, 2012)

HTC. Better overall imo.

Favorite Android keyboard? 

Sent from my Amazon kindle fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## shawayne21 (Jun 30, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> HTC. Better overall imo.
> 
> Favorite Android keyboard?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon kindle fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ICS keyboard.

Super Amoled Plus or Super LCD 2


----------



## dadebue (Jun 30, 2012)

Super amoled plus.

Galaxy nexus or galaxy s3?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Rhydu (Jun 30, 2012)

s3

HTC or Samsung?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jun 30, 2012)

Rhydu said:


> s3
> 
> HTC or Samsung?

Click to collapse



HTC.

Windows phone 7 or Android 2.3?

Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 30, 2012)

race55 said:


> HTC.
> 
> Windows phone 7 or Android 2.3?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Android 2.3 without thought.

OSX or Ubuntu 12? 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jun 30, 2012)

Ubuntu.!!! No question whatsoever


Laptop or Transformer?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 30, 2012)

binks00 said:


> Transformer or course. Case or naked?

Click to collapse



Naked (phone ofcourse)

Twitter or Facebook? 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 30, 2012)

Facebook!

Nissan GT-R or Chevrolet ZR1?

_*Sent from my wallet*_


----------



## A.C.A.B. (Jun 30, 2012)

Nissan GT-R no doubt.

Summer or winter?


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 30, 2012)

smummer

Android or iOS?

_*Sent from my wallet*_


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 30, 2012)

Android. I hate Apple! 

Samsung or HTC? 

*Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium on my GT-S5360*


----------



## welchertc (Jul 1, 2012)

Samsung! 

aokp or CM9? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Juls317 (Jul 1, 2012)

welchertc said:


> Samsung!
> 
> aokp or CM9?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



AOKP

IndyCar or NASCAR? (I will probably judge you based on your answer haha) 

Sent from my Unicorn powered SGS4G


----------



## Holdo (Jul 1, 2012)

Juls317 said:


> AOKP
> 
> IndyCar or NASCAR? (I will probably judge you based on your answer haha)
> 
> Sent from my Unicorn powered SGS4G

Click to collapse



I'm from Europe so I don't watch any but I say NASCAR.

Football or soccer?


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 1, 2012)

Soccer.

Real Madrid or Barcelona?

Sent from my girlfriend's HTC Wildfire S w/ wildchild rom


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jul 1, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> Soccer.
> 
> Real Madrid or Barcelona?
> 
> Sent from my girlfriend's HTC Wildfire S w/ wildchild rom

Click to collapse



FC Barcelona!

LA Lakers or Miami Heat?

Sent from heaven!


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 1, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> FC Barcelona!
> 
> LA Lakers or Miami Heat?
> 
> Sent from heaven!

Click to collapse



Neither.  OKC Thunder is my team.

Early bird or night owl? 

Sent from ...


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 1, 2012)

Night owl

NASCAR or F1?

_*Sent from my wallet*_


----------



## SuperSZ (Jul 1, 2012)

F1

Playstation 3 or Xbox 360?


----------



## welchertc (Jul 1, 2012)

SuperSZ said:


> F1
> 
> Playstation 3 or Xbox 360?

Click to collapse



Xbox. 

Battlefield or call of duty? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jack2853 (Jul 1, 2012)

*orderuc was*

COD

World of Warcraft or Star Wars: The old Republic ?


----------



## jelliottz (Jul 1, 2012)

Jack2853 said:


> COD
> 
> World of Warcraft or Star Wars: The old Republic ?

Click to collapse



Star Wars: The Old Republic.

Grateful Dead or Phish?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jul 1, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> Star Wars: The Old Republic.
> 
> Grateful Dead or Phish?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse









The Dead.
Six string or tweleve string?

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## Guero. (Jul 1, 2012)

Six because I can't even play that lol.

Subaru or Mitsubishi?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 1, 2012)

Guero. said:


> Six because I can't even play that lol.
> 
> Subaru or Mitsubishi?

Click to collapse



Both. 

Aosp or Sense ui

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 1, 2012)

race55 said:


> Both.
> 
> Aosp or Sense ui
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Best of both.

Crappy, slow rooted old phone or brand new, quick-as-lightning unrootable phone? 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 1, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Best of both.
> 
> Crappy, slow rooted old phone or brand new, quick-as-lightning unrootable phone?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Brand New phone.

Touchwiz or motoblur

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda app-developers app


----------



## blade30p (Jul 1, 2012)

Shockingly Enuff touchwiz 

Full sleeves
Or
a couple of small tats?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 1, 2012)

Full sleeve, please.

Toyota or Honda?

_*Sent from my wallet*_


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 1, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Full sleeve, please.
> 
> Toyota or Honda?
> 
> _*Sent from my wallet*_

Click to collapse



Honda.

Aosp or MIUI


Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 1, 2012)

race55 said:


> Honda.
> 
> Aosp or MIUI
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



AOSP, MIUI is too iOS like (suck it Apple)

Stable, Rock-solid GB or unstable, WIP ICS/JB? 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## scoffyburito (Jul 1, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> AOSP, MIUI is too iOS like (suck it Apple)
> 
> Stable, Rock-solid GB or unstable, WIP ICS/JB?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Solid GB! 

Cheese nachos or nachos with cheese?

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## carbonassassin (Jul 1, 2012)

scoffyburito said:


> Solid GB!
> 
> Cheese nachos or nachos with cheese?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nachos with cheese!

Penguins or Giraffes?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## blade30p (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh, Penguins all day long fella


From the Ice cream van-
Oyster
Or
99 flake?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 1, 2012)

Geez, man...

Candies or food? 

_*Sent from my wallet*_


----------



## DD-Ripper (Jul 2, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Geez, man...
> 
> Candies or food?
> 
> _*Sent from my wallet*_

Click to collapse



Food ofcourse ..! 

Answer to this if anyone can..! :

A boy was at a carnival and went to a booth where a man said to the boy, "If I write your exact weight on this piece of paper then you have to give me $50, but if I cannot, I will pay you $50."
And the boy ended paying 50$ to him.

How ????

Sent from my GT-i9100 equipped with Grenade Launcher and Remote Explosives


----------



## Hayden18 (Jul 2, 2012)

qubbey said:


> Paper:
> 
> ```
> -----------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



Neither they are both 1000 grams

2D or 3D

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jul 2, 2012)

Delete


----------



## Archer (Jul 2, 2012)

qubbey said:


> nope, 1k stones > 1k feathers (except for pretty small rocks)
> kilo means 1.000

Click to collapse



They both weigh 1 kilo.  They're the same


----------



## veeman (Jul 2, 2012)

qubbey said:


> nope, 1k stones > 1k feathers (except for pretty small rocks)
> kilo means 1.000

Click to collapse



Kilo is not a measurement. Kilo is an abbreviation for kilogram or kilometer. 

Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.


----------



## Archer (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah, you're right.  Generally speaking 1000 stones are heavier than 1000 feathers.  Good luck using that logic in real life though


----------



## Archer (Jul 2, 2012)

qubbey said:


> Do you think I'm stupid ?
> Don't lie, i can take it.

Click to collapse



Yes, for spamming 10 posts, which I am now deleting.


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 2, 2012)

You're meant to ask a question fool 
Why didn't you ask a question then Archer?

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here


----------



## Archer (Jul 2, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> You're meant to ask a question fool
> Why didn't you ask a question then Archer?

Click to collapse



Because I was busy being a mod and not quick enough to think of a question 

What's your favourite post icon?


----------



## sushant_1727 (Jul 2, 2012)

Archer said:


> Yes, for spamming 10 posts, which I am now deleting.

Click to collapse



PARA ANDROID or MIUI

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 2, 2012)

sushant_1727 said:


> PARA ANDROID or MIUI
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



ParanoidAndroid.

Is building your own Android phone a feasable idea?

Sent from my Desire HD using one thumb


----------



## carbonassassin (Jul 2, 2012)

elevul said:


> Probably not
> 
> Is it possible to flash roms with PC Odin without rooting?

Click to collapse



Yup, Anyone know of a mobile android ad network that pays on impressions and click?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 3, 2012)

carbonassassin said:


> Yup, Anyone know of a mobile android ad network that pays on impressions and click?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Maybe. I don't.

Browsing XDA on phone or desktop?

_*Sent from my wallet*_


----------



## thelowend (Jul 3, 2012)

anazhd said:


> Phone
> 
> Premium or Ad Based xda app?
> 
> Swyped from my HTC Desire S CoolDroid v5.2.0

Click to collapse



Premium all day. 

Run at 6 am before a 9-4 work day or at 6 pm

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stevemotto (Jul 3, 2012)

thelowend said:


> Premium all day.
> 
> Run at 6 am before a 9-4 work day or at 6 pm
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



6 am, morning exercise always feels the best.

What makes someone a "fanboy"?


----------



## veeman (Jul 3, 2012)

Stevemotto said:


> 6 am, morning exercise always feels the best.
> 
> What makes someone a "fanboy"?

Click to collapse



Blindly following without considering the faults and the advantages of the competition.

Chrome or Firefox or :insert browser name here:?

Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.


----------



## welchertc (Jul 3, 2012)

veeman said:


> Blindly following without considering the faults and the advantages of the competition.
> 
> Chrome or Firefox or :insert browser name here:?
> 
> Sent from a thingymajig that sends things.

Click to collapse



Chrome on my laptop, stock or chrome on phone.

Super AMOLED or Super LCD?  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Jul 3, 2012)

welchertc said:


> Chrome on my laptop, stock or chrome on phone.
> 
> Super AMOLED or Super LCD?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Amoled. More colourful.
Packerd bell or Asus laptop?

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## dikasatrio (Jul 3, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Amoled. More colourful.
> Packerd bell or Asus laptop?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



asus laptop. because it starts with an A
to charge or not to charge?


----------



## vlt96 (Jul 3, 2012)

dikasatrio said:


> asus laptop. because it starts with an A
> to charge or not to charge?

Click to collapse



Not to
Was that the question?

Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## Hayden18 (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes it was

Is Atlantis real?


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Yes it was
> 
> Is Atlantis real?

Click to collapse



No.

Why do you ask?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 3, 2012)

You tell me.

Favorite browser(Android)?

_*Sent from my wallet*_


----------



## Hayden18 (Jul 4, 2012)

Chrome 

Whats your android version?

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## thelowend (Jul 4, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Chrome
> 
> Whats your android version?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



4.1 baby 

AC on or off while sleeping?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elevul (Jul 4, 2012)

thelowend said:


> 4.1 baby
> 
> AC on or off while sleeping?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



On.

Kinda a strange question: is there a place where I can ask a large range of developers if anyone would be interested in making an app I need? 
I searched the market, but there doesn't seem to be a battery grinder, to eat that last pesky 10% of  battery in the evening, so I put the cellphone to charge from 0% before going to sleep.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 4, 2012)

elevul said:


> On.
> 
> Kinda a strange question: is there a place where I can ask a large range of developers if anyone would be interesting of making an app I need?
> I searched the market, but there doesn't seem to be a battery grinder, to eat that last pesky 10% of  battery in the evening, so I put the cellphone to charge from 0% before going to sleep.

Click to collapse



If u need a developer, I'm free. However, u should put on 4G, at full brightness with loud music and video and WiFi to drain battery.


Why is my app dying


----------



## elevul (Jul 4, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> If u need a developer, I'm free. However, u should put on 4G, at full brightness with loud music and video and WiFi to drain battery.
> 
> 
> Why is my app dying

Click to collapse



Already tried, still takes nearly 1 hour. gNote's battery is quite big. xD
Atm I'm using https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.into.stability
CPU+GPU.
But still takes more than half an hour, so I was wondering if there was anything even more charging for the cellphone... 


Probably because it encounters an error and it closes itself.

What's more interesting, videos or videogames?


----------



## Archer (Jul 4, 2012)

elevul said:


> Already tried, still takes nearly 1 hour. gNote's battery is quite big. xD
> Atm I'm using https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.into.stability
> CPU+GPU.
> But still takes more than half an hour, so I was wondering if there was anything even more charging for the cellphone...

Click to collapse



StumbleUpon.  It chews the crap out of my battery.  Shame, cos I do love stumbling.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.stumbleupon.android.app

Do you stumble?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 4, 2012)

Only while using Instagram and eating pizza while brainstorming JavaScript

Or was it while using StumbleUpon 



can u answer my question that was unanswered two posts ago


----------



## elevul (Jul 4, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> can u answer my question that was unanswered two posts ago

Click to collapse



Done, and added another question.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 4, 2012)

Videogames.


PS : My app works perfectly


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 4, 2012)

Geez, just ask a freaking question ! 

Good or titanium?

_*Sent from my wallet*_


----------



## chbea (Jul 5, 2012)

good

good sleep or good dream


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 6, 2012)

chbea said:


> good
> 
> good sleep or good dream

Click to collapse



Good sleep.

Job that you love and make next to nothing or job that you hate and make tons of money?


----------



## jaredw444 (Jul 6, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> Good sleep.
> 
> Job that you love and make next to nothing or job that you hate and make tons of money?

Click to collapse



Job you love = hard work= promotion= $$$$

What's the best the of day, beer30 or 420??

Sent from my LG-VM670 using xda app-developers app


----------



## latenight (Jul 6, 2012)

jaredw444 said:


> Job you love = hard work= promotion= $$$$
> 
> What's the best the of day, beer30 or 420??
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



420

Why?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 6, 2012)

latenight said:


> 420
> 
> Why?

Click to collapse



Because.

What is the hypotenuse of the number Q?


----------



## bassie1995 (Jul 6, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Because.
> 
> What is the hypotenuse of the number Q?

Click to collapse



Tan(Q).

Right?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 6, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> Tan(Q).
> 
> Right?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't remember any of that 

Jack Dan or Bourbon?

_*Sent from my wallet*_


----------



## bassie1995 (Jul 6, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> I don't remember any of that
> 
> Jack Dan or Bourbon?
> 
> _*Sent from my wallet*_

Click to collapse



Jack DANIEL'S! Haven't had bourbon yet I think...

Galaxy Nexus with JB or SGS III? Remember, the SIII will get ports, and has superior hardware along with some great stock functionality.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## welchertc (Jul 6, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> Jack DANIEL'S! Haven't had bourbon yet I think...
> 
> Galaxy Nexus with JB or SGS III? Remember, the SIII will get ports, and has superior hardware along with some great stock functionality.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



GNex. It's a nexus. 

Favorite keyboard? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 6, 2012)

welchertc said:


> GNex. It's a nexus.
> 
> Favorite keyboard?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Swype!

Denzel Washington or Samuel L. Jackson? 

_*Sent from my wallet*_


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 6, 2012)

Samuel Mutha****in Jackson.

Blind or crippled?


----------



## bassie1995 (Jul 7, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Samuel Mutha****in Jackson.
> 
> Blind or crippled?

Click to collapse



Crippled. Let me know where I'm going, I'm way too used to that .

Battery percentage (like AOKP's "icon with text") or stock Android icon?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 7, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> Crippled. Let me know where I'm going, I'm way too used to that .
> 
> Battery percentage (like AOKP's "icon with text") or stock Android icon?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Percentage

Coffee or tea?

_*Sent from my wallet*_


----------



## domini99 (Jul 7, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Percentage
> 
> Coffee or tea?
> 
> _*Sent from my wallet*_

Click to collapse



Tea 100 %
Coffee -1 %

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## bassie1995 (Jul 7, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Tea 100 %
> Coffee -1 %
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Nice answer.

What's your question?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 7, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> Nice answer.
> 
> What's your question?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Is this life? 

Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 7, 2012)

No.

Seppo or Ismo?

_*Sent from my wallet*_


----------



## K.A. (Jul 7, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Is this life?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!

Click to collapse



Nice question.

What is your answer?

Everyone is a noob.


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jul 7, 2012)

King ACE said:


> Nice question.
> 
> What is your answer?
> 
> Everyone is a noob.

Click to collapse



My answer is 42.
Why is "everyone" a noob?


Device using Xda Premium


----------



## thelowend (Jul 7, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> My answer is 42.
> Why is "everyone" a noob?
> 
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Rather than admit a lack of knowledge, they turn to a socially acceptable degradation to justify actions. 

Every time I eat, I get whoosy -- any idea why?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grendel Prime (Jul 7, 2012)

thelowend said:


> Rather than admit a lack of knowledge, they turn to a socially acceptable degradation to justify actions.
> 
> Every time I eat, I get whoosy -- any idea why?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes, you have accute Noobishm. I'm sorry sir there is no known cure.
Round ball OR Maxi ball?

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 7, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Yes, you have accute Noobishm. I'm sorry sir there is no known cure.
> Round ball OR Maxi ball?
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Round.

Mercedes Benz SLR or Ferrari 599?

_*Sent from my wallet*_


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 7, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Round.
> 
> Mercedes Benz SLR or Ferrari 599?
> 
> _*Sent from my wallet*_

Click to collapse



Damn you for making me choose! But I'd choose the SLR, every common man has a Ferrari somewhere...

inFamous or inFamous 2? 

Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!


----------



## bassie1995 (Jul 7, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Damn you for making me choose! But I'd choose the SLR, every common man has a Ferrari somewhere...
> 
> inFamous or inFamous 2?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!

Click to collapse



Ouch... I'm thinking 2, except for the changed Cole. Story-wise, maybe a little worse than number 1 was.

CM9 or AOKP?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thelowend (Jul 7, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> Ouch... I'm thinking 2, except for the changed Cole. Story-wise, maybe a little worse than number 1 was.
> 
> CM9 or AOKP?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



AOKP. Had a Cm9 port on my other phone (X2) and needed some fresh air.

 For all you Subway peeps out there --Toasted or non-toasted?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 8, 2012)

thelowend said:


> AOKP. Had a Cm9 port on my other phone (X2) and needed some fresh air.
> 
> For all you Subway peeps out there --Toasted or non-toasted?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Non. It just tastes more... fresh or something...

What is the size of your TV?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 8, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Non. It just tastes more... fresh or something...
> 
> What is the size of your TV?

Click to collapse



Innuendo? Lol, joke. 50 in the living room, 42 in bedroom

Beiber or slow, painful death? 

Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!


----------



## Bharakrama (Jul 8, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Non. It just tastes more... fresh or something...
> 
> What is the size of your TV?

Click to collapse



One is 47 inches and the other is 21 inches.

If we lived within a Dyson sphere, how would you fly a kite?

Sent from my Touchpad using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 8, 2012)

Bharakrama said:


> One is 47 inches and the other is 21 inches.
> 
> If we lived within a Dyson sphere, how would you fly a kite?
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'd have to live on a star to live within a Dyson Sphere so the way I'd fly a kite would on fire.

Fist of Fury or The Way of The Dragon?


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 8, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> I'd have to live on a star to live within a Dyson Sphere so the way I'd fly a kite would on fire.
> 
> Fist of Fury or The Way of The Dragon?

Click to collapse



First of fury.

Best keyboard for Android?

*Sent from my wallet*


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jul 8, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> First of fury.
> 
> Best keyboard for Android?
> 
> *Sent from my wallet*

Click to collapse



SwiftKey 3

CoD or Battlefield? 

*Typed with SwiftKey 3 using XDA Premium on my GT-S5360*


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jul 8, 2012)

COD

how much wood could a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 8, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> COD
> 
> how much wood could a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood

Click to collapse



if he could wood a chuck when chuck norris roundhouse kicks wood then it would be the woodiest wood chuck norrris that he ever wood chucked

if you were to find the house inside the house of another mouse, how many seashells would she sell by the seashore?


----------



## MrPandroid (Jul 11, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> if he could wood a chuck when chuck norris roundhouse kicks wood then it would be the woodiest wood chuck norrris that he ever wood chucked
> 
> if you were to find the house inside the house of another mouse, how many seashells would she sell by the seashore?

Click to collapse



42. If you're paddling upstream in a canoe and one of the wheels fall off, how many pancakes fit into a doghouse? 

Sent from my N860 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 11, 2012)

MrPandroid said:


> 42. If you're paddling upstream in a canoe and one of the wheels fall off, how many pancakes fit into a doghouse?
> 
> Sent from my N860 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



84

If a tree falls down in the middle of a forest and no one is there to listen, does it still make a sound?


----------



## jaredw444 (Jul 11, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> 84
> 
> If a tree falls down in the middle of a forest and no one is there to listen, does it still make a sound?

Click to collapse



Don't know, wana go camping

Who's more annoying at a party, the stoner or the drunk chick 
Proud supporter of VCFL


----------



## Venomusdragon (Jul 11, 2012)

jaredw444 said:


> Don't know, wana go camping
> 
> Who's more annoying at a party, the stoner or the drunk chick
> Proud supporter of VCFL

Click to collapse



The stoner drunk chick

Should I get a divorce?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 11, 2012)

Venomusdragon said:


> The stoner drunk chick
> 
> Should I get a divorce?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Obviously yes.

Is there a famous person who (for no real reason) you just hate?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 11, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Obviously yes.
> 
> Is there a famous person who (for no real reason) you just hate?

Click to collapse



Justin Bieber


Have u tried my new app?


----------



## Nutterpc (Jul 11, 2012)

no I haven't

Where are my shoes?

Sent from my GT-I9210T using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 11, 2012)

Nutterpc said:


> no I haven't
> 
> Where are my shoes?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9210T using xda premium

Click to collapse



I sold them because u didn't try my app


Where's my Transformer TF300?


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 11, 2012)

In the store.

Favourite drink?

*Sent from my wallet*


----------



## Anjoid (Jul 11, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> In the store.
> 
> Favourite drink?
> 
> *Sent from my wallet*

Click to collapse



Sometimes. Maybe.

what's wols?


----------



## crishurazvi (Jul 11, 2012)

Anjoid said:


> Sometimes. Maybe.
> 
> what's wols?

Click to collapse



I don't know.
What's your favorite band?


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 11, 2012)

scarface.717 said:


> ChocQuibTown
> 
> Why should i have a iPhone?

Click to collapse



Because you shouldn't!(and your argument is invalid)

How are you?

*Sent from my wallet*


----------



## John McClane (Jul 11, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Because you shouldn't!(and your argument is invalid)
> 
> How are you?
> 
> *Sent from my wallet*

Click to collapse



Good.

And you? :silly:


----------



## domini99 (Jul 11, 2012)

Not good. My friend just got a car crash 

Did you ever had car crash?

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 11, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Not good. My friend just got a car crash
> 
> Did you ever had car crash?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Not really.(I've been in a car that has been hit by another car, but it was at a park lot so no one got hurt...)

What time is it?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jaredw444 (Jul 11, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Not really.(I've been in a car that has been hit by another car, but it was at a park lot so no one got hurt...)
> 
> What time is it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Definitely not miller time( nasty beer)

Who is the fire starter

Proud supporter of VCFL


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 12, 2012)

jaredw444 said:


> Definitely not miller time( nasty beer)
> 
> Who is the fire starter
> 
> Proud supporter of VCFL

Click to collapse



Drew Barrymore.


Why does my car suddenly smell like fish? (Seriously, I practically tore the interior apart trying to find the cause and it's driving me nuts)


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Jul 12, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Drew Barrymore.
> 
> 
> Why does my car suddenly smell like fish? (Seriously, I practically tore the interior apart trying to find the cause and it's driving me nuts)

Click to collapse



Sometimes the best thing we can do is look in the mirror.

When duty calls, you've got ____ ?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## jaredw444 (Jul 12, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Sometimes the best thing we can do is look in the mirror.
> 
> When duty calls, you've got ____ ?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



The runs

Who wants to go spalunking

Further research shows everything causes sickness, but only if your a lab rat in California


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 12, 2012)

jaredw444 said:


> The runs
> 
> Who wants to go spalunking
> 
> Further research shows everything causes sickness, but only if your a lab rat in California

Click to collapse



Nobody


How's my desktop? 


Check it out at the link below 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fnkbjskmrbf6cr2/untitled.PNG


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 12, 2012)

Le French or Ze Germans? 

Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!


----------



## bassie1995 (Jul 12, 2012)

Ze Germans.

Did a woman sit in 063_XOBX's car?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 13, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> Ze Germans.
> 
> Did a woman sit in 063_XOBX's car?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah...sure...

Civic or Accord?

*Sent from my wallet *


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 13, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Yeah...sure...
> 
> Civic or Accord?
> 
> *Sent from my wallet *

Click to collapse



neither. They're both crap.

Camaro or Challenger?


----------



## krsk77 (Jul 13, 2012)

Challenger 

Thunder tiger mt4 g3 or traxxas e-revo bl???


----------



## Bharakrama (Jul 13, 2012)

Indigo Tsunami X3 i6dg Plus+

What was the last physical book you read?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 13, 2012)

Bharakrama said:


> Indigo Tsunami X3 i6dg Plus+
> 
> What was the last physical book you read?
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



The secrets of universe... 

Diesel or petrol?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 14, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> The secrets of universe...
> 
> Diesel or petrol?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Idk, maybe diesel

Sony or Sony Ericsson?

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## stumpyz9 (Jul 14, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Idk, maybe diesel
> 
> Sony or Sony Ericsson?
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sony

Have to sleep in a bed thats to small and comfortable or sleep in a bed thats adequately sized but has like springs popping out

* Controlling you through a chip in your butt since 1999*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 14, 2012)

stumpyz9 said:


> Sony
> 
> Have to sleep in a bed thats to small and comfortable or sleep in a bed thats adequately sized but has like springs popping out
> 
> * Controlling you through a chip in your butt since 1999*

Click to collapse



Too small but comfortable

Lefty or Righty? 

Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 14, 2012)

Righty.

Desktop or Laptop?


----------



## bassie1995 (Jul 14, 2012)

Desktop, for sure .

Best Assassin's Creed game?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jul 14, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> Desktop, for sure .
> 
> Best Assassin's Creed game?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Brotherhood.

Best GTA game?

Sent from heaven!


----------



## Theshawty (Jul 14, 2012)

San Andreas, no doubt.

Question: Will it blend?


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 14, 2012)

Theshawty said:


> San Andreas, no doubt.
> 
> Question: Will it blend?

Click to collapse



No.

Battery bar or percentage?

*Sent from my wallet *


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 14, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> No.
> 
> Battery bar or percentage?
> 
> *Sent from my wallet *

Click to collapse



Percentage. Not available in my jb rom yet though.  

Are jellin? 

sent from my Kindle Fire running hashcode's jelly bean rom


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 14, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by ArmorD
> > No.
> >
> > Battery bar or percentage?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



???

 or D:?

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 14, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> ???
> 
> or D:?
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



.

To rephrase my previous question, are you a jelly beaker? 

sent from my Kindle Fire running hashcode's jelly bean rom


----------



## veeman (Jul 14, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> .
> 
> To rephrase my previous question, are you a jelly beaker?
> 
> sent from my Kindle Fire running hashcode's jelly bean rom

Click to collapse



Yes.

Jellybean or ICS?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 14, 2012)

veeman said:


> Yes.
> 
> Jellybean or ICS?

Click to collapse



Jelly Bean

Eclair or Donut

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 14, 2012)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> Jelly Bean
> 
> Eclair or Donut
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cupcake

Hot or cold? 
Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## BirthdayDog11 (Jul 14, 2012)

race55 said:


> Cupcake
> 
> Hot or cold?

Click to collapse



Cold.

Are these captchas too hard or am I a spambot?


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 14, 2012)

BirthdayDog11 said:


> Cold.
> 
> Are these captchas too hard or am I a spambot?

Click to collapse



You're obviously a spambot.  

Ubuntu or windows 7?

sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Jul 14, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> You're obviously a spambot.
> 
> Ubuntu or windows 7?
> 
> sent from my Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



W7

Fedora or Ubuntu?

Sent from my ST18i using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 14, 2012)

Ubuntu I guess.

Clear out dark liquor?

*Sent from my Volvo*


----------



## BirthdayDog11 (Jul 15, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Clear out dark liquor?
> 
> *Sent from my Volvo*

Click to collapse



No way, that stuff kills your brain cells.

Become an Android developer?


----------



## blade30p (Jul 15, 2012)

BirthdayDog11 said:


> No way, that stuff kills your brain cells.
> 
> Become an Android developer?

Click to collapse



I don't think you understand how this game works. Answer a question then you get to ask one. Simple. Y U No Keep It Simple?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## jt.one (Jul 15, 2012)

because being simple is over-rated.


*can you explain in your own words what Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis is?*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 15, 2012)

jt.one said:


> because being simple is over-rated.
> 
> 
> *can you explain in your own words what Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis is?*

Click to collapse



its a certain flavor of pie


ducks or duck?


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 15, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> its a certain flavor of pie
> 
> 
> ducks or duck?

Click to collapse



Duck! Otherwise, the ducks will get you. 

highly unstable JB rom or completely stable GB rom?


----------



## BirthdayDog11 (Jul 15, 2012)

blade30p said:


> I don't think you understand how this game works. Answer a question then you get to ask one. Simple. Y U No Keep It Simple?

Click to collapse



Uh, didn't I do exactly that? I answered a question then I asked one.


----------



## raydar670 (Jul 15, 2012)

A stable GB ROM (or an almost stable ICS ROM we have a bunch of those for the G2)

Ideal phone specs anyone?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 15, 2012)

raydar670 said:


> A stable GB ROM (or an almost stable ICS ROM we have a bunch of those for the G2)
> 
> Ideal phone specs anyone?

Click to collapse



Keep it SIMPLE!
4" screen
Quad Core 2.0 GHz
1.5 GB RAM
Decent GPU (Tegra?)
2 day battery
Pre Rooted
CM9
ClockworkMod Touch

But one can only dream....

PS3 or 360? 

Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!


----------



## $wissdroid (Jul 15, 2012)

PS3

Battlefield3 or Call of Duty MW3?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 15, 2012)

$wissdroid said:


> PS3
> 
> Battlefield3 or Call of Duty MW3?

Click to collapse



Black Ops 2...

HTC desire or desire c?

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 15, 2012)

race55 said:


> Black Ops 2...
> 
> HTC desire or desire c?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Original desire, GF has a Desire C sucks badly

Original Desire or Desire HD? 

Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 15, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Original desire, GF has a Desire C sucks badly
> 
> Original Desire or Desire HD?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!

Click to collapse



Desire. The HD is way to big.

Samsung or LG?

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 15, 2012)

Samsung. I'm yet to see a worthwhile LG phone released in the US of A. On Sprint at least they've all been at least a year behind hardware wise.

Does anyone else hate when someone has like 3 posts then makes a "Goodbye Thread"?


----------



## jaredw444 (Jul 15, 2012)

race55 said:


> Desire. The HD is way to big.
> 
> Samsung or LG?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lg ( Samsung seems to be getting cheap with the phone production)

Where's my hair helmet?

Sent from my LG-VM670 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 15, 2012)

jaredw444 said:


> Lg ( Samsung seems to be getting cheap with the phone production)
> 
> Where's my hair helmet?
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



In the helmet store.

Why does my phone lag?

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## bassie1995 (Jul 15, 2012)

race55 said:


> In the helmet store.
> 
> Why does my phone lag?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Because it's a P.o.S. .

How long before the party ends?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 3


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 15, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> Because it's a P.o.S. .
> 
> How long before the party ends?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 3

Click to collapse



Until you move out of my fcking town! (Yeah i live in gouda to :silly

What is better, Sense 2.1 on a Desire or Sense 4.0 On a Desire HD?


----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2012)

race55 said:


> Until you move out of my fcking town! (Yeah i live in gouda to :silly
> 
> What is better, Sense 2.1 on a Desire or Sense 4.0 On a Desire HD?

Click to collapse



Sense is ugly.

Dogs or cats?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 15, 2012)

veeman said:


> Sense is ugly.
> 
> Dogs or cats?

Click to collapse



Cats any day!

Why is sense ugly?


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 15, 2012)

race55 said:


> Cats any day!
> 
> Why is sense ugly?

Click to collapse



Because it doesn't look good.

CM9 or AOKP?

*Sent from my Volvo*


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 15, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Because it doesn't look good.
> 
> CM9 or AOKP?
> 
> *Sent from my Volvo*

Click to collapse



AOKP... Got bored with CM very quickly

Why can't i port Sense 4.0a to a Nexus One?


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 15, 2012)

race55 said:


> AOKP... Got bored with CM very quickly
> 
> Why can't i port Sense 4.0a to a Nexus One?

Click to collapse



Because then life would be boring for you.

Why is it so difficult to learn how to develop roms/kernels?


----------



## $wissdroid (Jul 15, 2012)

When it's where to easy, then it was boring to? 

Whiskey or Vodka?


----------



## jr_718 (Jul 15, 2012)

$wissdroid said:


> When it's where to easy, then it was boring to?
> 
> Whiskey or Vodka?

Click to collapse



Vodka...
Are you young or old?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bassie1995 (Jul 15, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Vodka...
> Are you young or old?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Young, at 16.

How much battery do you have left?

Oh, and racer55, I'm going to Delft for Uni soon, so no worries man .

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 3


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 15, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> Young, at 16.
> 
> How much battery do you have left?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



About 74%.

Are you religious? 

sent from my Kindle Fire running hashcode's jelly bean rom


----------



## veeman (Jul 15, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> About 74%.
> 
> Are you religious?
> 
> sent from my Kindle Fire running hashcode's jelly bean rom

Click to collapse



Not at all.
Phone, phablet, or tablet?


----------



## domini99 (Jul 15, 2012)

Tablet.

What is a phablet 

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 15, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Tablet.
> 
> What is a phablet
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



A sort of in between of a phone and tablet. Think Galaxy Note. Or I suppose it could be a Phabulous Tablet.


Bic or Zippo?


----------



## $wissdroid (Jul 15, 2012)

Zippo

Hip Hop or Dupstep?


----------



## blade30p (Jul 15, 2012)

Hip hop, (off topic- My Matt black HD zippo)

The Wire
Or
The Shield?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 15, 2012)

dellup said:


> Dubstep!
> 
> Italia or France?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Italia

Spanish or Portuguese? 

sent from my Kindle Fire running hashcode's jelly bean rom


----------



## krsk77 (Jul 15, 2012)

Spanish

Thunder tiger mt4 g3 or traxxas e-revo bl?


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 16, 2012)

Thunder.

Using phone vs using PC?


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 16, 2012)

Definitely PC. My phone might be faster, but I can type a lot faster on my PC and I prefer a trackpad to a touchscreen.


Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## krsk77 (Jul 16, 2012)

Coke 

Sony xperia p or sony xperia u??


----------



## Jbluna (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd say P
Sleep or Forum lurking?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 16, 2012)

Jbluna said:


> I'd say P
> Sleep or Forum lurking?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Forum Lurking, always forum lurking.

Dropkick Murhpys or Flogging Molly?


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 16, 2012)

Forum lurking. I'll sleep when I'm dead xD

What's the best phone you've ever owned?

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 16, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Forum lurking. I'll sleep when I'm dead xD
> 
> What's the best phone you've ever owned?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Between an iPhone 4(sold) and my Blade, definitely my Blade 


Which phone does Mike Channon use


----------



## blade30p (Jul 16, 2012)

HTC One X

I'll ask again as it was previously ignored...

The wire...
Or
The Shield?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 16, 2012)

blade30p said:


> HTC One X
> 
> I'll ask again as it was previously ignored...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Shield



What on Earth?


----------



## jt.one (Jul 16, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> The Shield
> 
> 
> 
> What on Earth?

Click to collapse





thats what she said.




if you were to add "... with my mom" to the end of the name of the song you are currently listening to, what would the results be?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 16, 2012)

jt.one said:


> thats what she said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's my life with my mom.

Why do I like HTC sense so much? 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 16, 2012)

Wondering that too!

You haz Paranoid Android? 

*Sent from my Volvo*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 16, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Wondering that too!
> 
> You haz Paranoid Android?
> 
> *Sent from my Volvo*

Click to collapse



Nope, looks tempting though...

Best Sense ROM (in your opinion)? 

Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!


----------



## TheAddict94 (Jul 16, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Nope, looks tempting though...
> 
> Best Sense ROM (in your opinion)?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!

Click to collapse



Revolution HD

Beer is good, beer is good, beer is good and....?


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 16, 2012)

TheAddict94 said:


> Revolution HD
> 
> Beer is good, beer is good, beer is good and....?

Click to collapse



Beer is good.

What is a strange conversation you have had with a stranger?


----------



## iok1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Random rant with the person sitting next to me before falling from the world's second highest free fall (atmosfear in Sweden)

Tested jelly bean yet?

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 16, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Random rant with the person sitting next to me before falling from the world's second highest free fall (atmosfear in Sweden)
> 
> Tested jelly bean yet?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Not yet 

Status bar at bottom or at top?

*Sent from my Volvo*


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 17, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Not yet
> 
> Status bar at bottom or at top?
> 
> *Sent from my Volvo*

Click to collapse



At top . 

Sell my desire for a nexus s? 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 17, 2012)

race55 said:


> At top .
> 
> Sell my desire for a nexus s?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Buy something newer, but yeah it would be a good exchange.

Escape the Fate or Bullet for My Valentine?

*Sent from my Volvo*


----------



## NHSufi (Jul 17, 2012)

Thunder tiger

Galaxy s2 or galaxy nexus? 

Sent from my Rogers Infuse 4G running Serendipity VII


----------



## stumpyz9 (Jul 17, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Buy something newer, but yeah it would be a good exchange.
> 
> Escape the Fate or Bullet for My Valentine?
> 
> *Sent from my Volvo*

Click to collapse



Escape the fate


Asking alexandria or BMTH

* Controlling you through a chip in your butt since 1999*


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 17, 2012)

stumpyz9 said:


> Escape the fate
> 
> 
> Asking alexandria or BMTH
> ...

Click to collapse



Neither.  The Black Daliah Murder. 

Snatch or Pulp Fiction? 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## jackfrost12 (Jul 17, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> Neither.  The Black Daliah Murder.
> 
> Snatch or Pulp Fiction?
> 
> This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.

Click to collapse



pulp fiction of course
 (that had to be a ? used for profiling purposes)

vzw galaxy nexus or wait for next one


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 17, 2012)

jackfrost12 said:


> pulp fiction of course
> (that had to be a ? used for profiling purposes)
> 
> vzw galaxy nexus or wait for next one

Click to collapse



Galaxy nexus


A case or a pouch/sleeve?

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## isaiahe97 (Jul 19, 2012)

Case.

Turtles or tortises

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 19, 2012)

Your mom

Civic or Accord?

*Sent from my Volvo*


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 19, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Your mom
> 
> Civic or Accord?
> 
> *Sent from my Volvo*

Click to collapse



Civic, hatch. 

Samsung or HTC? 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## FrankyDoodle (Jul 19, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> Civic, hatch.
> 
> Samsung or HTC?
> 
> This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.

Click to collapse



Samsung

Symbian Belle or Bada?

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## X8invisible (Jul 19, 2012)

(Frank) said:


> Samsung
> 
> Symbian Belle or Bada?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I would say belle because pureview uses belle
AOKP or CM9?

*Sent from my heart using Xperia X8*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 19, 2012)

X8invisible13 said:


> I would say belle because pureview uses belle
> AOKP or CM9?
> 
> *Sent from my heart using Xperia X8*

Click to collapse



CM9, more features....

Skrillex or Nero? (All the dubstep fans out there)

Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 19, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> CM9, more features....
> 
> Skrillex or Nero? (All the dubstep fans out there)
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Swype beta for Android!

Click to collapse



Neither!!!

Scariest movie you've ever seen?

*Sent from my Volvo*


----------



## Pasacio (Jul 19, 2012)

Video from my last party  

Car or Motorcycle


----------



## $wissdroid (Jul 19, 2012)

Car

BMW M5 G-Power or Nissan GTR R34?


----------



## krsk77 (Jul 19, 2012)

Nissan!!!

What custom rom is the best for gaming and normal using for xperia x8 with stock kernel???


----------



## FrankyDoodle (Jul 19, 2012)

krsk77 said:


> Nissan!!!
> 
> What custom rom is the best for gaming and normal using for xperia x8 with stock kernel???

Click to collapse



Wtf man we aren't all xperia x8 users...

Vodafone or T-Mobile?

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeathCzar (Jul 20, 2012)

(Frank) said:


> Wtf man we aren't all xperia x8 users...
> 
> Vodafone or T-Mobile?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Vodafone. 

When does the narwhal bacon?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 20, 2012)

DeathCzar said:


> Vodafone.
> 
> When does the narwhal bacon?
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



On the ides of March. 

With which way does the dopelganger turn?


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 20, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> On the ides of March.
> 
> With which way does the dopelganger turn?

Click to collapse



With Gerard Way...

Have you tried cm10 yet? 

sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jul 20, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> With Gerard Way...
> 
> Have you tried cm10 yet?
> 
> sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean

Click to collapse



Not yet.

For how long do you have your current phone?

Sent from my LT26i with Tapatalk 2


----------



## I_FLY_Z3R0 (Jul 20, 2012)

Less than a month. 

Who is going to be the next president? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## krsk77 (Jul 20, 2012)

Eric Cartman

I am waiting for answer for my last question so could someone answer it that knows something about x8. Please


----------



## $wissdroid (Jul 20, 2012)

I_FLY_Z3R0 said:


> Less than a month.
> 
> Who is going to be the next president?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I am the next President xD

Renault or Peugeot ?


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 20, 2012)

Renault. 
Was the **** scene in 21 jump street funny to you? 

Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 20, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Renault.
> Was the **** scene in 21 jump street funny to you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I don't remember any **** scene in 21 Jump Street.

Tennessee white whiskey or Tennessee sour mash whiskey? 

*Sent from my Volvo*


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 20, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> I don't remember any **** scene in 21 Jump Street.
> 
> Tennessee white whiskey or Tennessee sour mash whiskey?
> 
> *Sent from my Volvo*

Click to collapse



Sour mash. 

You don't remember the scene which a guy's **** gets shot off and he tries to pick it up with his mouth?


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 20, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Sour mash.
> 
> You don't remember the scene which a guy's **** gets shot off and he tries to pick it up with his mouth?

Click to collapse



Ah, you mean that... I don't know, it was fun maybe,

3 Euro or 4 dollars?

*Sent from my Volvo*


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jul 21, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Ah, you mean that... I don't know, it was fun maybe,
> 
> 3 Euro or 4 dollars?
> 
> *Sent from my Volvo*

Click to collapse



4 dollars

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 21, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> 4 dollars
> 
> How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood

Click to collapse



A wood chuck would chuck all the wood it could chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood. 

How awesome are ponies?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jul 21, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> A wood chuck would chuck all the wood it could chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood.
> 
> How awesome are ponies?

Click to collapse



super awesome




         why do men have penises?


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 21, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> super awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Anyone else have one habit that they would totally go insane without? I mean something so ingrained in your day to day life it's become second nature.


----------



## husam666 (Jul 21, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> super awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



plug and socket theory.. nuff said


don't google that, I made it out


----------



## deathnotice01 (Jul 21, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> super awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



because chicks dig the dude with huge junk


----------



## domini99 (Jul 21, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> super awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Plug 'n play.

Are guinea pigs cool?

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## visavon (Jul 21, 2012)

Techno geek 

not an insult just reminds me of a funny TV program

Sent from my Wildfire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh come on!

No, guinea pigs are not cool 

Skoda or Seat?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## $wissdroid (Jul 21, 2012)

Seat

Vacation in Germany or Switzerland ?


----------



## veeman (Jul 21, 2012)

Ignore post


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 21, 2012)

Germany.

Swatch or Tissot?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 21, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Germany.
> 
> Swatch or Tissot?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



Swatch. 

Lumia or desire ? 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 21, 2012)

race55 said:


> Swatch.
> 
> Lumia or desire ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Desire. 
Oktoberfest or Vodkafest? 

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## DeathCzar (Jul 21, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Desire.
> Oktoberfest or Vodkafest?
> 
> First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.

Click to collapse



Oktoberfest.

Windows or Linux or Mac?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 21, 2012)

DeathCzar said:


> Oktoberfest.
> 
> Windows or Linux or Mac?
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Linux.

LG or acer? 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## jaredw444 (Jul 21, 2012)

race55 said:


> Linux.
> 
> LG or acer?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That's a tough decision, phones lg, for a tablet Acer(or Asus)

Best breakfast food.....
Cold pizza or waffles

plays by prison rules


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 21, 2012)

Waffles before... cold pizza? What...

Do you like potatoes?
*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 21, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Waffles before... cold pizza? What...
> 
> Do you like potatoes?
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



No.

Should I buy a Windows phone?

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 21, 2012)

Nope.Android is way ahead.

To be or not to be?

Sent from my Hah!Answer that!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 21, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Nope.Android is way ahead.
> 
> To be or not to be?
> 
> Sent from my Hah!Answer that!

Click to collapse



To be.

Sony or Asus?

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Jul 21, 2012)

Asus.

Macintosh or Hackintosh?

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## Jbluna (Jul 21, 2012)

race55 said:


> To be.
> 
> Sony or Asus?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Asus

Alienware laptop or the razerblade

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 21, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Asus.
> 
> Macintosh or Hackintosh?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



Neither. Linux FTW!

Motoblur or LGs skin?

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 21, 2012)

race55 said:


> Neither. Linux FTW!
> 
> Motoblur or LGs skin?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Neither, ugly skinned launchers for the lose.

Woodsy Owl or Smokey the Bear?


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't know what you're talking about 
I'll go with... POTATO!

Bourbon or scotch?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 21, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> I don't know what you're talking about
> I'll go with... POTATO!
> 
> Bourbon or scotch?
> ...

Click to collapse



Scotch. 

Starbucks or dunkin doughnuts? 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 21, 2012)

DD.

Inevitable Batman reboot in 2014 or 2015?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 21, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> DD.
> 
> Inevitable Batman reboot in 2014 or 2015?

Click to collapse



2014.

Galaxy Nexus or SGSIII?

Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app


----------



## bassie1995 (Jul 22, 2012)

SGS III (getting one, if I don't like it I'll sell it for a GNex ).

How big is your phone (screen size)?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 3


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 22, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> SGS III (getting one, if I don't like it I'll sell it for a GNex ).
> 
> How big is your phone (screen size)?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 3

Click to collapse



The same size as my penis. 0.1 inch.

Why am i still awake?
Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Jul 22, 2012)

race55 said:


> The same size as my penis. 0.1 inch.
> 
> Why am i still awake?
> Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lolwut?


----------



## trell959 (Jul 22, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> SGS III (getting one, if I don't like it I'll sell it for a GNex ).
> 
> How big is your phone (screen size)?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 3

Click to collapse



5.3 motherf*cker! 



Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 22, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> SGS III (getting one, if I don't like it I'll sell it for a GNex ).
> 
> How big is your phone (screen size)?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 3

Click to collapse



Huge (giggity!)

Sam Fisher or Solid Snake? (Personally I'd choose solid snake, much better than the gay a** Sam Fisher

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 22, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Huge (giggity!)
> 
> Sam Fisher or Solid Snake? (Personally I'd choose solid snake, much better than the gay a** Sam Fisher
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



No idea.

Is armorD from Idaho or does he just really like his potatoes? 

sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 22, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> No idea.
> 
> Is armorD from Idaho or does he just really like his potatoes?
> 
> sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean

Click to collapse



Fortunately no  We eat potatoes here in Europe too! 

Analog or digital clock?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## DeathCzar (Jul 22, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Fortunately no  We eat potatoes here in Europe too!
> 
> Analog or digital clock?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



Digital.

Batman or Iron Man?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 22, 2012)

DeathCzar said:


> Digital.
> 
> Batman or Iron Man?
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Iron man

Why do HTC suck so bad? 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 22, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Iron man
> 
> Why do HTC suck so bad?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



It doesn't  That's why.

Batman or man?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## blade30p (Jul 22, 2012)

Man who?
If you meant Iron Man then I have to go with him. 

Versace
Or
Armani?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## visavon (Jul 22, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Man who?
> If you meant Iron Man then I have to go with him.
> 
> Versace
> ...

Click to collapse



Armani

Touchscreen or keybord 
Was going to edit the bad spelling but it is a touch screen :banghead:
Sent from my Wildfire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 22, 2012)

visavon said:


> Armani
> 
> Touchscreen or keybord
> Was going to edit the bad spelling but it is a touch screen :banghead:
> Sent from my Wildfire S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Keyboard

If you were a Superhero,cape or no cape?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 22, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Keyboard
> 
> If you were a Superhero,cape or no cape?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



No cape.

Haven't you seen the incredible's? 

sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 22, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> No cape.
> 
> Haven't you seen the incredible's?
> 
> sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean

Click to collapse



Yes

Have you seen Megamind? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## anasdcool71 (Jul 22, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Yes
> 
> Have you seen Megamind?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Yup....awesome!!

Have you seen. The Dark knight rises??

Sent from heaven!


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 22, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Yup....awesome!!
> 
> Have you seen. The Dark knight rises??
> 
> Sent from heaven!

Click to collapse



Nope,went for amazing spidermam instead. I'll get the bluray.

Have you seen the gameplay for The Last of Us?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 22, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Nope,went for amazing spidermam instead. I'll get the bluray.
> 
> Have you seen the gameplay for The Last of Us?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Nope. But I've seen the dark knight rises.


Is this a good benchmark for a kindle fire?

sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 22, 2012)

Great benchmark...

what rom is that?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 22, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Great benchmark...
> 
> what rom is that?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Twa_priv's latest cm10 linaro build.

Have you done much with jelly bean? 

sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean


----------



## Orical (Jul 22, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> Twa_priv's latest cm10 linaro build.
> 
> Have you done much with jelly bean?
> 
> sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean

Click to collapse



No just eat them, or throw depending on the color. The update though I'm waiting for the official release.

Why can't I get linux to workk on my hptouch but its fine on my laptop.

(trick question let's see if anyone gets this one)

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda premium


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 22, 2012)

Orical said:


> No just eat them, or throw depending on the color. The update though I'm waiting for the official release.
> 
> Why can't I get linux to workk on my hptouch but its fine on my laptop.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hptouch + Linux = hate? 

Did I get that right? 

sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 23, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> Hptouch + Linux = hate?
> 
> Did I get that right?
> 
> sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean

Click to collapse



Nope,that's why they call them trick questions ....
Am I right? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 23, 2012)

Right, you are.  

How much money would it take to retire in Hawaii?


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 23, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Right, you are.
> 
> How much money would it take to retire in Hawaii?

Click to collapse



$500,000 to be comfortable

Why not the Caymans? Or Bermuda? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 23, 2012)

I dont know,it would depend on where the beer is cheapest.

Can someone give me $500,000?

Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MRsf27 (Jul 23, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> I dont know,it would depend on where the beer is cheapest.
> 
> Can someone give me $500,000?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



in portugal the beer is about 88 cents

however, the monthly earnings are so low that you would only be comfortable living with your parents fro the rest of your life, and no i would never give anyone $500,000.


whats your favourite vacation destination and why?


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 23, 2012)

MRsf27 said:


> in portugal the beer is about 88 cents
> 
> however, the monthly earnings are so low that you would only be comfortable living with your parents fro the rest of your life, and no i would never give anyone $500,000.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mombasa cause it's near,and it's the best beach in the world.
Why pay so much for beer? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## MRsf27 (Jul 23, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Mombasa cause it's near,and it's the best beach in the world.
> Why pay so much for beer?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



alcohol in general should be cheap as hell. things that are bad for you should be cheap as hell! IN FACT EVERYTHING SHOULD BE CHEAP AS HELL!


WHY ARENT THINGS CHEAP AS HELL?!


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 23, 2012)

MRsf27 said:


> alcohol in general should be cheap as hell. things that are bad for you should be cheap as hell! IN FACT EVERYTHING SHOULD BE CHEAP AS HELL!
> 
> 
> WHY ARENT THINGS CHEAP AS HELL?!

Click to collapse



Because then we wouldn't have billionaires.
Why aren't you impossibly rich?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## iok1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Because then we wouldn't have billionaires.
> Why aren't you impossibly rich?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Because I farted.....

Ever been to Norway? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 23, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Because I farted.....
> 
> Ever been to Norway?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Nope. Didn't like the racism rating. No offence. Would like to see Nokia Headquarters though. 

Ever been to Kenya?


Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## laehtis (Jul 23, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Nope. Didn't like the racism rating. No offence. Would like to see Nokia Headquarters though.
> 
> Ever been to Kenya?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, would like to.

Lumia or N9?

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 23, 2012)

N9.
Eastwood or Connery? 

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 23, 2012)

laehtis said:


> No, would like to.
> 
> Lumia or N9?
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



N9
Too bad they killed support though..
PS3 or Xbox? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## blade30p (Jul 23, 2012)

For me both, just treated myself to a used ps3, owned my 360 for 4yrs, live member since day 1. Also P+ user 
.........

When your in a bad mood & people say you got out of bed on the wrong side, which side is the wrong side?



Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## whodisname (Jul 23, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> Civic, hatch.
> 
> Samsung or HTC?
> 
> This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.

Click to collapse



Haha! Pan galactic gargle blasters if memory serves! 

Sent from my Droid using xda premium


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 23, 2012)

blade30p said:


> For me both, just treated myself to a used ps3, owned my 360 for 4yrs, live member since day 1. Also P+ user
> .........
> 
> When your in a bad mood & people say you got out of bed on the wrong side, which side is the wrong side?
> ...

Click to collapse



It's the same old right. I have my bed in a corner.

Vodka or rum?


Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## hoomoon (Jul 23, 2012)

Vodka...

Mojito or Cuba Libre

Sent from my Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 23, 2012)

hoomoon said:


> Vodka...
> 
> Mojito or Cuba Libre
> 
> Sent from my Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Mohito on the rocks.

Gin and Tonic or Kamikaze?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## DeathCzar (Jul 23, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Mohito on the rocks.
> 
> Gin and Tonic or Kamikaze?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Gin and Tonic. Dont know what kamikaze is. 

On the rocks or no rocks?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 23, 2012)

DeathCzar said:


> Gin and Tonic. Dont know what kamikaze is.
> 
> On the rocks or no rocks?
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



On

Rum or whiskey?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 23, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> On
> 
> Rum or whiskey?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



Whiskey, Scotch single malt.

Tea or coffee or chocolate milk? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 23, 2012)

DeathCzar said:


> Gin and Tonic. Dont know what kamikaze is.
> 
> On the rocks or no rocks?
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



A kamikaze is a vodka with lime.

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## laehtis (Jul 23, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Whiskey, Scotch single malt.
> 
> Tea or coffee or chocolate milk?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



tea. do you know rooibos tea? pure awesome

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 23, 2012)

laehtis said:


> tea. do you know rooibos tea? pure awesome
> 
> Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nope, sounds exotic.  I take my tea hot in a mug with milk. None of that ice tea with lemon fanciness.
How do you take your tea?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't drink tea, I prefer coffee.

Cappuccino or espresso?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 23, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> I don't drink tea, I prefer coffee.
> 
> Cappuccino or espresso?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



Triple mocha latte. Like my coffee strong.
Chocolate milk or strawberry? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 23, 2012)

Chocolate fo sho.  

Indie rock or classic? 

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 23, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Chocolate fo sho.
> 
> Indie rock or classic?
> 
> First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.

Click to collapse



Indie. They're more lively.

Novels or the movie based on it? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 23, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Indie. They're more lively.
> 
> Novels or the movie based on it?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Movie. I'm stupid and I don't read 

What is the stupidest thing you've done while drunk?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 23, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Movie. I'm stupid and I don't read
> 
> What is the stupidest thing you've done while drunk?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



Woke up in the back yard once at 2 am. Yet I had been at a party the other side of town 'just now'. Lol.
Which heaven? 72 virgins or eternal peace? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 24, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Woke up in the back yard once at 2 am. Yet I had been at a party the other side of town 'just now'. Lol.
> Which heaven? 72 virgins or eternal peace?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Eternal peace.

Norris or van damme? 

sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 24, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> Eternal peace.
> 
> Norris or van damme?
> 
> sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean

Click to collapse



Norris.

Math or science? 


Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## stumpyz9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Norris.
> 
> Math or science?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Science 


Coke or pepsi

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 24, 2012)

stumpyz9 said:


> Science
> 
> 
> Coke or pepsi
> ...

Click to collapse



Pepsi lemon twist.

If you had a choice of any car,what would you take? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 24, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Pepsi lemon twist.
> 
> If you had a choice of any car,what would you take?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Easy, the only correct answer to that question is The Batmobile.

Money or Friends?


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 24, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Easy, the only correct answer to that question is The Batmobile.
> 
> Money or Friends?

Click to collapse



Friends. Money is a passing thing but a good friend is always there.

Swype or no? 

sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean


----------



## punk23 (Jul 24, 2012)

Swype....
Fifa or PES

Sent from my Galaxy Mini using xda-premium


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 24, 2012)

Shahid9559 said:


> Swype....
> Fifa or PES
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Mini using xda-premium

Click to collapse



Fifa definitely.

To be or not to be? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## laehtis (Jul 24, 2012)

To be! Haha legendary=D

Banana or recovery drink?


----------



## niknDE (Jul 24, 2012)

Banana

Rock or Pop?

Sent from my brain using my fingers


----------



## punk23 (Jul 24, 2012)

Pop
Fat or skinny

Sent from my Galaxy Mini using xda-premium


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 24, 2012)

Shahid9559 said:


> Pop
> Fat or skinny
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Mini using xda-premium

Click to collapse



Fat. Much nicer people.

Tall or short? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 24, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Fat. Much nicer people.
> 
> Tall or short?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Tall. I find it hard to talk to midgets without laughing hysterically (its a condition) 

Skiing or snowboarding? 

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## PoorCollegeGuy (Jul 24, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Tall. I find it hard to talk to midgets without laughing hysterically (its a condition)
> 
> Skiing or snowboarding?
> 
> First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.

Click to collapse



Skiing, James Bond skis and that guy is a class act.

zip up hoodies or pullover hoodies?


----------



## punk23 (Jul 24, 2012)

PoorCollegeGuy said:


> Skiing, James Bond skis and that guy is a class act.
> 
> zip up hoodies or pullover hoodies?

Click to collapse



Pullover hoodies...like them...
HOT OR COLD???

Sent from my Galaxy Mini using xda-premium


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 24, 2012)

PoorCollegeGuy said:


> Skiing, James Bond skis and that guy is a class act.
> 
> zip up hoodies or pullover hoodies?

Click to collapse



Zip ups. They're convenient.

Windows or Linux? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## punk23 (Jul 24, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Zip ups. They're convenient.
> 
> Windows or Linux?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Windows....coz i use it..lol
Action or Sports( games) ??

Sent from my Galaxy Mini using xda-premium


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 24, 2012)

Shahid9559 said:


> Windows....coz i use it..lol
> Action or Sports( games) ??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Mini using xda-premium

Click to collapse



Action,with exception of fifa. That game is holy.

Would you sell your soul to the devil illuminati style? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## DeathCzar (Jul 24, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Action,with exception of fifa. That game is holy.
> 
> Would you sell your soul to the devil illuminati style?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Nope. I want my soul at any cost.

Superman or Hulk? Who is Stronger?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## punk23 (Jul 24, 2012)

DeathCzar said:


> Nope. I want my soul at any cost.
> 
> Superman or Hulk? Who is Stronger?
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hulk is strongest....u can see in Avengers
Kicking or Punching... What do you like???

Sent from my Galaxy Mini using xda-premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 24, 2012)

I like liquor.

White or red wine?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 24, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> I like liquor.
> 
> White or red wine?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



White


Zombie Apocalypse or Nuclear Apocalypse?


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 24, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> White
> 
> 
> Zombie Apocalypse or Nuclear Apocalypse?

Click to collapse



Zombies. Easier to survive
Ink or ball point pen?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## Talal916 (Jul 24, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Zombies. Easier to survive
> Ink or ball point pen?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Ink. Because pen hipster. 

GT5 or Forza?

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 24, 2012)

Gt5. 
Is it ironic if you listen to the song Ironic and realize it's not ironic at all?


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 24, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Gt5.
> Is it ironic if you listen to the song Ironic and realize it's not ironic at all?

Click to collapse



Yes
Who are you really? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 24, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Yes
> Who are you really?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



The thing that goes bump in the night...

Why is MW3 so sucky (compared to MW2) ? 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## DeathCzar (Jul 24, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> The thing that goes bump in the night...
> 
> Why is MW3 so sucky (compared to MW2) ?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Maybe because it is all feels like been there done that.

PC or console gamer?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## punk23 (Jul 24, 2012)

DeathCzar said:


> Maybe because it is all feels like been there done that.
> 
> PC or console gamer?
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Console...
Staright hair or curly??

Sent from my Galaxy Mini using xda-premium


----------



## Orical (Jul 24, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Nope,that's why they call them trick questions ....
> Am I right?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



No the screen has its own partition that has its own drivers, linux requires the drivers to be installed. I can use wubi but its not the same.

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda premium


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 24, 2012)

Orical said:


> No the screen has its own partition that has its own drivers, linux requires the drivers to be installed. I can use wubi but its not the same.
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda premium

Click to collapse



So I was right that he was wrong 


Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 24, 2012)

That is not a question?

Why people don't play this correctly?

*Sent from my Volvo*


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 24, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> That is not a question?
> 
> Why people don't play this correctly?
> 
> *Sent from my Volvo*

Click to collapse



Oops sorry.


Shahid9559 said:


> Console...
> Staright hair or curly??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Mini using xda-premium

Click to collapse





 Curly.
Would you rather be rich or famous? 


Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## punk23 (Jul 24, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Oops sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Famous...money will come itself
High school or College life

Sent from my Galaxy Mini using xda-premium


----------



## jaredw444 (Jul 24, 2012)

Shahid9559 said:


> Famous...money will come itself
> High school or College life
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Mini using xda-premium

Click to collapse



College....better parties

Cm9 or aokp

Sent from my LG-VM670 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 24, 2012)

jaredw444 said:


> College....better parties
> 
> Cm9 or aokp
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Cm9, duh. 

Black Metal or Death Metal? 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 25, 2012)

(I don't remember what black metal is like so I'll go for) death metal.

Noobs wtf or ftw?

*Sent from my Volvo*


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 25, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> (I don't remember what black metal is like so I'll go for) death metal.
> 
> Noobs wtf or ftw?
> 
> *Sent from my Volvo*

Click to collapse



Noobs FTL. Boobs FTW.







Or


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 25, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Noobs FTL. Boobs FTW.
> 
> *pic*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Neither.

Global warming. Fact or fiction? 


sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 25, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> Neither.
> 
> Global warming. Fact or fiction?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fact
Why stop now? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## jaredw444 (Jul 25, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> Neither.
> 
> Global warming. Fact or fiction?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fiction... earth goes thru heating and cooling cycles. It is a lie because EPA was running out of fund's 

Rock star or monster 

dumbest thing lately.....miui roms


----------



## stumpyz9 (Jul 25, 2012)

jaredw444 said:


> Fiction... earth goes thru heating and cooling cycles. It is a lie because EPA was running out of fund's
> 
> Rock star or monster
> 
> dumbest thing lately.....miui roms

Click to collapse



Depends on flavor
Rockstar as long as its rockstar punched, anything besides that and it goes to monster


Hunting or fishing?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 25, 2012)

stumpyz9 said:


> Depends on flavor
> Rockstar as long as its rockstar punched, anything besides that and it goes to monster
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hunting. Without a doubt.

With a bow or a rifle? 

sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 25, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> Hunting. Without a doubt.
> 
> With a bow or a rifle?
> 
> sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean

Click to collapse



Bow, more challenging. 

Blue Moon or Killians Irish Red? 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## punk23 (Jul 25, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> Bow, more challenging.
> 
> Blue Moon or Killians Irish Red?
> 
> This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.

Click to collapse



Blue moon...i.e.nice...
Xbox or PS??

Sent from my Galaxy Mini using xda-premium


----------



## DeathCzar (Jul 25, 2012)

Shahid9559 said:


> Blue moon...i.e.nice...
> Xbox or PS??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Mini using xda-premium

Click to collapse



Both.

Halo or COD?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## MRsf27 (Jul 25, 2012)

DeathCzar said:


> Both.
> 
> Halo or COD?
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



NONE because both those games suck nuts! dark souls for the win man!


are you a coward to play dark souls?


----------



## DeathCzar (Jul 25, 2012)

MRsf27 said:


> NONE because both those games suck nuts! dark souls for the win man!
> 
> 
> are you a coward to play dark souls?

Click to collapse



No. I just dont have enough time.

What are you?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## punk23 (Jul 25, 2012)

DeathCzar said:


> Both.
> 
> Halo or COD?
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



COD..
Ronaldo or Messi???

Sent from my Galaxy Mini using xda-premium


----------



## MRsf27 (Jul 25, 2012)

DeathCzar said:


> No. I just dont have enough time.
> 
> What are you?
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



I am very patient.



Shahid9559 said:


> COD..
> Ronaldo or Messi???
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Mini using xda-premium

Click to collapse



I don't like ronaldo cause he's a cocky ****er and on top of that I'm portuguese also and no one in portugal likes him either, but all this messi vs ronaldo crap is so old and boring that they forget that there's still a player out there better then both... ronaldinho


marvel or capcom?


----------



## punk23 (Jul 25, 2012)

MRsf27 said:


> I am very patient.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Marvel....
Facebook or twitter??

Sent from my Galaxy Mini using xda-premium


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 25, 2012)

MRsf27 said:


> I am very patient.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Capcom for games marvel for comics and movies.

EA or KONAMI?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## snowflakesan (Jul 25, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Capcom for games marvel for comics and movies.
> 
> EA or KONAMI?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



hmmm 
Used to be Konami, now EA

Street fighter II or Mortal Kombat II ?


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 25, 2012)

Kombat.

Shall I pass?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 25, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Kombat.
> 
> Shall I pass?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



Not if you keep playing. Go read!
What's the exam? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Jul 25, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Not if you keep playing. Go read!
> What's the exam?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



nobody cares

hipster or geek?


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 25, 2012)

husam666 said:


> nobody cares
> 
> hipster or geek?

Click to collapse



Geek.

Jock or nerd? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 25, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Geek.
> 
> Jock or nerd?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Nerd because knowledge is power.
Do you agree?

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 25, 2012)

KidCarter93 said:


> Nerd because knowledge is power.
> Do you agree?

Click to collapse



Yes I agree.

River or lake?


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 25, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Yes I agree.
> 
> River or lake?

Click to collapse



River. Because river can has rapids.  
Wm3 or bf3?

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 26, 2012)

Bf3.

Silent dude or outspoken nigga?


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 26, 2012)

Dude...? Uhh, I'll go with the silent guy...

Favourite lollipop flavour? 

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## Roxy (Jul 26, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Dude...? Uhh, I'll go with the silent guy...
> 
> Favourite lollipop flavour?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



Strawberry.

If your phone dropped in the toilet filled with your feces, what would you do? ;D


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 26, 2012)

Foxy Roxy said:


> Strawberry.
> 
> If your phone dropped in the toilet filled with your feces, what would you do? ;D

Click to collapse



get a new phone.

Rock or pop? 

sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 26, 2012)

Rock. Although with all the pop songs going EDM I guess it depends on the track, but in the past I've never considered myself a pop guy.

Sons of Guns or American Guns?


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 26, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Rock. Although with all the pop songs going EDM I guess it depends on the track, but in the past I've never considered myself a pop guy.
> 
> Sons of Guns or American Guns?

Click to collapse



Sons of guns. 

S&W or Glock? 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 26, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> Sons of guns.
> 
> S&W or Glock?
> 
> This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.

Click to collapse



S&W. Or Browning. The 1911 is a classic.

9mm or 45? 

sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean


----------



## stumpyz9 (Jul 26, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> S&W. Or Browning. The 1911 is a classic.
> 
> 9mm or 45?
> 
> sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean

Click to collapse



.45


Bolt action or semi-auto

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 26, 2012)

stumpyz9 said:


> .45
> 
> 
> Bolt action or semi-auto
> ...

Click to collapse



bolt for sure. Semi auto is overrated.

300 ultra mag or 300 weatherby? 

sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean


----------



## stumpyz9 (Jul 26, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> bolt for sure. Semi auto is overrated.
> 
> 300 ultra mag or 300 weatherby?
> 
> sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean

Click to collapse



Ultra mag


You have a 12ga loaded with 1 shell. Theres is an iPhone on the right, and an iPad on the left. Which one do you shoot?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SLB9884 (Jul 26, 2012)

stumpyz9 said:


> Ultra mag
> 
> 
> You have a 12ga loaded with 1 shell. Theres is an iPhone on the right, and an iPad on the left. Which one do you shoot?
> ...

Click to collapse



You angle like daddy taught you and shoot both of them. Or shoot one and sell the other in the marketplace ....


~First Lady of Android~


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 26, 2012)

Not at all.
Y_U_NO leave fcuk as well? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## bassie1995 (Jul 26, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Not at all.
> Y_U_NO leave fcuk as well?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Because I'm under age.

5.1 Surround sound with one broken speaker or a fully working 2.1 set?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 3


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 26, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> Because I'm under age.
> 
> 5.1 Surround sound with one broken speaker or a fully working 2.1 set?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 3

Click to collapse



2.1. Nothing is worse than a cracking speaker.

Favourite drink?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 26, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> 2.1. Nothing is worse than a cracking speaker.
> 
> Favourite drink?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



Smirnoff Export Strength 
Yours? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 26, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Smirnoff Export Strength
> Yours?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Probably Jack Daniels or Smirnoff.

Whiskey or vodka?



*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 26, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Probably Jack Daniels or Smirnoff.
> 
> Whiskey or vodka?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Vodka! I got alcohol poisoning from whiskey so I can't drink it anymore. 


Peanut butter and jelly or peanut butter and bananas?


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 27, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Vodka! I got alcohol poisoning from whiskey so I can't drink it anymore.
> 
> 
> Peanut butter and jelly or peanut butter and bananas?

Click to collapse



Banananananananananas. 

M&M's with or without the peanut? 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## iok1 (Jul 27, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> Banananananananananas.
> 
> M&M's with or without the peanut?
> 
> This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.

Click to collapse



Without. 

Low-end tablet with wifi + 3g/4g or high-end wifi only tablet?

Sent from my Sensational phone


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Without.
> 
> Low-end tablet with wifi + 3g/4g or high-end wifi only tablet?
> 
> Sent from my Sensational phone

Click to collapse



High end wifi only. Why attach a contract to your tablet? Just wifi tether from your phone,

Case or no case on your phone?


----------



## braniels2 (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> High end wifi only. Why attach a contract to your tablet? Just wifi tether from your phone,
> 
> Case or no case on your phone?

Click to collapse





Case.. .

what is your android version


----------



## stumpyz9 (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> High end wifi only. Why attach a contract to your tablet? Just wifi tether from your phone,
> 
> Case or no case on your phone?

Click to collapse



No case at home, case eveywhere else.


Favorite brand of case?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 27, 2012)

stumpyz9 said:


> No case at home, case eveywhere else.
> 
> 
> Favorite brand of case?
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a tough one. I like Otterbox Defender allot but their SGN case sucks. For now the Trident Kraken, it has a kickstand that can be removed for accessories.. Docks, car docks, etc. usually with a case you don't get to use those kinds of things.

Do you like fish sticks?


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> That's a tough one. I like Otterbox Defender allot but their SGN case sucks. For now the Trident Kraken, it has a kickstand that can be removed for accessories.. Docks, car docks, etc. usually with a case you don't get to use those kinds of things.
> 
> Do you like fish sticks?

Click to collapse



Like is the wrong word, more like tolerate.

Say batman out loud. Did you say BAT-Man of BahMan. Most English speakers say BahMan.


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 27, 2012)

braniels2 said:


> Case.. .
> 
> what is your android version

Click to collapse



2.3.7







063_XOBX said:


> Like is the wrong word, more like tolerate.
> 
> Say batman out loud. Did you say BAT-Man of BahMan. Most English speakers say BahMan.

Click to collapse



BATman
What's your native language?


Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 27, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> 2.3.7
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



English.

What's your second language, if you have one? 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Jul 27, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> English.
> 
> What's your second language, if you have one?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Spanglish.


Is there another word for "synonym"?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 27, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Spanglish.
> 
> 
> Is there another word for "synonym"?
> ...

Click to collapse



not that I'm aware of.

Are you more casual or dressy? 

sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> not that I'm aware of.
> 
> Are you more casual or dressy?
> 
> sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean

Click to collapse



Casual until the situation calls for dressy.

Do you pay the extra fee to see a movie in 3D?


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 27, 2012)

Not unless the movie itself is worth seeing in 3d. 

Have you ever "experimented"  with stuff?


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Casual until the situation calls for dressy.
> 
> Do you pay the extra fee to see a movie in 3D?

Click to collapse



Yes,imax isn't all that more expensive.
Bluray1080p DVD or HD DVD or USB on your home theater from an external?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Not unless the movie itself is worth seeing in 3d.
> 
> Have you ever "experimented"  with stuff?

Click to collapse



Based on what I'm assuming you mean by "experiment" and "stuff" yes. My teenage years were full of a certain kind of experimentation. 


Anyone else totally not able to sleep?


----------



## xperia-pro (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Based on what I'm assuming you mean by "experiment" and "stuff" yes. My teenage years were full of a certain kind of experimentation.
> 
> 
> Anyone else totally not able to sleep?

Click to collapse



yep...I cant sleep for last days. I already miss to sleep for a whole night and day as in past  


who will become Olympic champion in football?  ))


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 27, 2012)

GB!

Potato or carrot?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 27, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> GB!
> 
> Potato or carrot?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



Carrot, just so it goes against your sig 

Why so serious?

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 27, 2012)

'Cause I'm the potatato maaan!

Best CM9 theme?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## iok1 (Jul 27, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> 'Cause I'm the potatato maaan!
> 
> Best CM9 theme?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



Mixer ics.

Buggy jb or fully working ics?

Sent from my Sensational phone


----------



## thelowend (Jul 27, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Mixer ics.
> 
> Buggy jb or fully working ics?
> 
> Sent from my Sensational phone

Click to collapse



Buggy JB...every rom that openly admits it has bugs almost never shows them to me.

Is MIUI not making a JB build?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iok1 (Jul 27, 2012)

thelowend said:


> Buggy JB...every rom that openly admits it has bugs almost never shows them to me.
> 
> Is MIUI not making a JB build?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hope so.

What is your current device/s?

Sent from my Sensational phone


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 27, 2012)

S2 international.

Yours?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 27, 2012)

desire HD (sold other devices, cbf to edit signature)
S3 or One X?

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 27, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> desire HD (sold other devices, cbf to edit signature)
> S3 or One X?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



S3 for the battery life.
One S or Nexus?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 27, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> S3 for the battery life.
> One S or Nexus?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Nexus.

How do you like your coffee?


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 27, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Nexus.
> 
> How do you like your coffee?

Click to collapse



Strong with milk and two sugars.
Yours?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 27, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Strong with milk and two sugars.
> Yours?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



I don't like coffee.

Have you heard of yerba mate? 

sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean


----------



## domini99 (Jul 27, 2012)

No.

Do you like tea

Sent from my sending thing...


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 27, 2012)

domini99 said:


> No.
> 
> Do you like tea
> 
> Sent from my sending thing...

Click to collapse



not really...well, yerba mate is an herbal tea I guess. So I guess I like some.

What do you think of this benchmark? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean


----------



## stumpyz9 (Jul 27, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> not really...well, yerba mate is an herbal tea I guess. So I guess I like some.
> 
> What do you think of this benchmark?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think mine beats it






What about mine?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 27, 2012)

stumpyz9 said:


> I think mine beats it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Definitely better than mine. But I'm using a kindle fire...

any chance of me ever hitting 4000+ quadrant benchmark with my kf?


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 27, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> Definitely better than mine. But I'm using a kindle fire...
> 
> any chance of me ever hitting 4000+ quadrant benchmark with my kf?

Click to collapse



Perhaps. But then better hardware would hit higher as well. That's life.
Benchmark or user experience? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 27, 2012)

Definitely user experience. Benchmarks are easily manipulated and mean practically nothing when testing across different devices.

Flavored or non-flavored water?


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 27, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Definitely user experience. Benchmarks are easily manipulated and mean practically nothing when testing across different devices.
> 
> Flavored or non-flavored water?

Click to collapse



Depends on my mood.

Do you want kids?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 27, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> Depends on my mood.
> 
> Do you want kids?

Click to collapse



Yeah 

Indian or Chinese?

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 27, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Yeah
> 
> Indian or Chinese?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Indian
Dark or light beer?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 27, 2012)

Dark. 

GuyInTheCorner, was your question referring to the preferred nationality of the kids wanted? or geographical location? or food? or?


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Jul 27, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Dark.
> 
> GuyInTheCorner, was your question referring to the preferred nationality of the kids wanted? or geographical location? or food? or?

Click to collapse



I think that the question was reffered to the wife wanted.....

Has anyone here ever sandpapered their Core2Duo CPU down to cooper to improve cooling??


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 27, 2012)

Kristaps-K9-Lv said:


> I think that the question was reffered to the wife wanted.....
> 
> Has anyone here ever sandpapered their Core2Duo CPU down to cooper to improve cooling??

Click to collapse



WTF!NO!
 Is that even possible? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 27, 2012)

Kristaps-K9-Lv said:


> I think that the question was reffered to the wife wanted.....
> 
> Has anyone here ever sandpapered their Core2Duo CPU down to cooper to improve cooling??

Click to collapse



Nope. But then, I don't have a core 2 duo. 

Should Intel start making mobile processors?

sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

There's no should about it, they've already partnered with Motorola (pre-Google aquisition) to release the first intel Android phone. There are already single core reference devices.

Set the whole world on fire or start a flame in your heart?


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> There's no should about it, they've already partnered with Motorola (pre-Google aquisition) to release the first intel Android phone. There are already single core reference devices.
> 
> Set the whole world on fire or start a flame in your heart?

Click to collapse



Start a flame. Tends to spread
Would you rob a bank if the plan didn't have violence? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## Kristaps-K9-Lv (Jul 27, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> WTF!NO!
> Is that even possible?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Yup - look up in google  - did read about it a few years back, thinking of doing it to my few more than few year old PC



063_XOBX said:


> There's no should about it, they've already partnered with Motorola (pre-Google aquisition) to release the first intel Android phone. There are already single core reference devices.
> 
> Set the whole world on fire or start a flame in your heart?

Click to collapse



Technically the world is a giant fire(or more precise: Lava) ball.. so I would go and burn down the things I dont like, and Im quite attached to my heart...

Is it even physically possible to light *your heart* on fire


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

Only if I could do it with an unloaded gun.

What is 42?


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Only if I could do it with an unloaded gun.
> 
> What is 42?

Click to collapse



The number between 41 & 43.

Last wedding you went to?


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Only if I could do it with an unloaded gun.
> 
> What is 42?

Click to collapse



It's the answer to life, the universe, and everything. Duh! 

Do you know that from the movie or the book? 

sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean


----------



## boborone (Jul 27, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> It's the answer to life, the universe, and everything. Duh!
> 
> Do you know that from the movie or the book?
> 
> sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean

Click to collapse



Read book first. Then watched movies. American and BBC. BBC was great. 

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 27, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> It's the answer to life, the universe, and everything. Duh!
> 
> Do you know that from the movie or the book?
> 
> sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean

Click to collapse



Lol. Google'd it.
'the answer to life the universe and everything '
In small letters and no punctuation. Google actually gave the answer as 42. I kid you not.
What is the question then? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 27, 2012)

What is 6 times 9.

Do you believe in hypnosis?


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 27, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> What is 6 times 9.
> 
> Do you believe in hypnosis?

Click to collapse



Haha. Dude doing the math wasn't enlightened . The answer is 54.
Yeah,don't think it's easy though.
Can you hypnotize?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## theiv (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't think I can hypnotize.

Why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 27, 2012)

theiv said:


> No, I don't think I can hypnotize.
> 
> Why did the chicken cross the road?

Click to collapse



Can we not just live in a world where the chickens intentions aren't constantly drawn into question!?! 

That is both my answer and my question.


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 27, 2012)

This is internet. So no.

CM9 or AOKP?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## iKoolkid (Jul 27, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> On
> 
> Rum or whiskey?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



Whiskey

Where's waldo

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jeallen0 (Jul 27, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> This is internet. So no.
> 
> CM9 or AOKP?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



CM9.

Aluminum or aluminium? 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 27, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> CM9.
> 
> Aluminum or aluminium?
> 
> This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.

Click to collapse



'nium

Laptop or tablet?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 28, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> 'nium
> 
> Laptop or tablet?

Click to collapse



Laptop

New 4gb xbox 360 or used 120gb 360?

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## stumpyz9 (Jul 28, 2012)

race55 said:


> Laptop
> 
> New 4gb xbox 360 or used 120gb 360?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No xbox


Favorite  game?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 28, 2012)

The floor is lava.


Caramel or Cheddar popcorn?


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 28, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> The floor is lava.
> 
> 
> Caramel or Cheddar popcorn?

Click to collapse



They sound disgusting, but cheddar would be more logical... I guess!

Pepsi or Coke?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 28, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> They sound disgusting, but cheddar would be more logical... I guess!
> 
> Pepsi or Coke?

Click to collapse



Coke.

Why am I still awake? 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 28, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Dark.
> 
> GuyInTheCorner, was your question referring to the preferred nationality of the kids wanted? or geographical location? or food? or?

Click to collapse



Food 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Soap (Jul 28, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Food
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not sure if question or statement.

Why is Theskinnydrummer always so drunk? 

This is my signature.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Jul 28, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Not sure if question or statement.
> 
> Why is Theskinnydrummer always so drunk?
> 
> This is my signature.

Click to collapse



He's not drunk

He just has a great sense of humor


Have u read my blog?


----------



## iKoolkid (Jul 28, 2012)

No
Are you gay, or homosexual, must choose one, not "one" but one of the options


Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Splux (Jul 28, 2012)

iKoolkid said:


> No
> Are you gay, or homosexual, must choose one, not "one" but one of the options
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No question mark, your question is therefore invalid.

Why aren't you asleep? 

Sent fro... wait, I didn't send this.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 28, 2012)

Splux said:


> No question mark, your question is therefore invalid.
> 
> Why aren't you asleep?
> 
> Sent fro... wait, I didn't send this.

Click to collapse



Because I am to excited to sleep.

Why am I excited?

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Soap (Jul 28, 2012)

race55 said:


> Because I am to excited to sleep.
> 
> Why am I excited?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Because where I live, its 5:42 pm

Why is the world round? 

This is my signature.


----------



## stratex5 (Jul 28, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Because where I live, its 5:42 pm
> 
> Why is the world round?
> 
> This is my signature.

Click to collapse



Cause i said so.

What comes first the chicken or an egg?

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rjsmer (Jul 28, 2012)

stratex5 said:


> Cause i said so.
> 
> What comes first the chicken or an egg?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P920 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Chicken with lots of eggs 

Make a sentence using I with is ? 


Sent from BMW Model I9100 Powered by Android ICS Nitro


----------



## Soap (Jul 28, 2012)

rjsmer said:


> Chicken with lots of eggs
> 
> Make a sentence using I with is ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Challenge accepted.

Is you really just go there? 

This is my signature.


----------



## rjsmer (Jul 28, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Challenge accepted.
> 
> Is you really just go there?
> 
> This is my signature.

Click to collapse



Wrong answer... I said 
Use (I) with is 
Try again 

Sent from BMW Model I9100 Powered by Android ICS Nitro


----------



## Soap (Jul 28, 2012)

rjsmer said:


> Wrong answer... I said
> Use (I) with is
> Try again
> 
> Sent from BMW Model I9100 Powered by Android ICS Nitro

Click to collapse



Post is invalid.

Why do people riddle me? 

This is my signature.


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 28, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Post is invalid.
> 
> Why do people riddle me?
> 
> This is my signature.

Click to collapse



The impression of smartness.
Is it just an impression? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 28, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> The impression of smartness.
> Is it just an impression?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



No, it is a depression. 

I am the beginning of the end, and the end of time and space. I am essential to creation, and I surround every place. What am I?


----------



## Soap (Jul 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> No, it is a depression.
> 
> I am the beginning of the end, and the end of time and space. I am essential to creation, and I surround every place. What am I?

Click to collapse



Nothing! 

Why do I think that is the right answer? 

This is my signature.


----------



## StormMcCloud (Jul 28, 2012)

death-by-soap said:


> Nothing!
> 
> Why do I think that is the right answer?
> 
> This is my signature.

Click to collapse



Because it isn't. The right answer was the letter "E". 

What are some of the dangers of dihydrogen monoxide?


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 28, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Because it isn't. The right answer was the letter "E".
> 
> What are some of the dangers of dihydrogen monoxide?

Click to collapse



drowning. 

Y U SO SNEAKY?


----------



## Soap (Jul 28, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> drowning.
> 
> Y U SO SNEAKY?

Click to collapse



Because ponies are ninjas.

Why is I trolling OT? 

This is my signature.


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 28, 2012)

You isn't 

Motorcycle or car?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 28, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> You isn't
> 
> Motorcycle or car?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



car. Boring I know.

Car or truck? 

sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean


----------



## jaredw444 (Jul 28, 2012)

Car( have you seen gas prices)

Who should of carried the Olympic torch
Michael Cain or Sean Connery( I know he's not British but he's the original pimp)

Sent from my LG-VM670 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 28, 2012)

jaredw444 said:


> Car( have you seen gas prices)
> 
> Who should of carried the Olympic torch
> Michael Cain or Sean Connery( I know he's not British but he's the original pimp)
> ...

Click to collapse



Bond. James Bond.
Can Kenya outrank USA? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 28, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Bond. James Bond.
> Can Kenya outrank USA?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Hmmm... Hopefully.

Girlfriend or wife?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 28, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Hmmm... Hopefully.
> 
> Girlfriend or wife?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



Girlfriend.  They are more adventurous.

What game should i buy for my $60 Xbox 360?

Sent from my HTC Desire running Cyanogenmod 7.2


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 28, 2012)

Playboy mansion capers 5. 

Who is the sexiest women on the planet? 

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 28, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Playboy mansion capers 5.
> 
> Who is the sexiest women on the planet?
> 
> First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.

Click to collapse



Taylor Swift. I have her on multiple devices as my wallpaper.


Can i connect my Xbox to a PC monutor using VGA? 
Sent from my HTC Desire running Cyanogenmod 7.2


----------



## WiredPirate (Jul 28, 2012)

race55 said:


> Taylor Swift. I have her on multiple devices as my wallpaper.
> 
> 
> Can i connect my Xbox to a PC monutor using VGA?
> Sent from my HTC Desire running Cyanogenmod 7.2

Click to collapse



I don't see why not as long as you have the right cable and settings.

Why is "TruTV" called TruTV when all the shows they air are fake?


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jul 28, 2012)

Irony.

Why do people start sentences with "You're gonna hate me but"?


----------



## bassie1995 (Jul 28, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Irony.
> 
> Why do people start sentences with "You're gonna hate me but"?

Click to collapse



It's a way to introduce some humour when they want to tell you something that'll make you go off on them.

What's the weirdest or funniest thing you did as a kid?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 29, 2012)

Watching pr0n

What data speed do you have(in your plan)?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 29, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Watching pr0n
> 
> What data speed do you have(in your plan)?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



7.2 mbps.
Yours? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 29, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> 7.2 mbps.
> Yours?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



About 8 or 9, depending on the time of day.

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck  if a woodchuck could chuck wood?

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## bassie1995 (Jul 29, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> About 8 or 9, depending on the time of day.
> 
> How much wood would a woodchuck chuck  if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



A lot. One might even say it's a s**tton.

Are you watching/ following the Olympics?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 29, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> A lot. One might even say it's a s**tton.
> 
> Are you watching/ following the Olympics?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just the highlights, no satellite telly.
Who's up top?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 29, 2012)

Don't know, haven't been watching much.

Blonde or brunette?

*Sent from my Volvo*


----------



## enzotheresa (Jul 29, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Don't know, haven't been watching much.
> 
> Blonde or brunette?
> 
> *Sent from my Volvo*

Click to collapse



I prefer blonde

do you have turtle as a pet?

Sent from my GT-S5570


----------



## Ryno_666 (Jul 29, 2012)

No I have a guinea pig.

Cheese and crackers or pickles and deli meat?

Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 29, 2012)

Ryno_666 said:


> No I have a guinea pig.
> 
> Cheese and crackers or pickles and deli meat?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5

Click to collapse



Cheese and crackers. Not a fan of pickles.

Why does he like blondes more than brunettes? 

sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean


----------



## stumpyz9 (Jul 29, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> Cheese and crackers. Not a fan of pickles.
> 
> Why does he like blondes more than brunettes?
> 
> sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean

Click to collapse



Because blondes are supposed to be dumber and should be easier to pick up

Brunettes or redheads

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 29, 2012)

stumpyz9 said:


> Because blondes are supposed to be dumber and should be easier to pick up
> 
> Brunettes or redheads
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Brunettes. But then, I'm marrying a brunette so I may be a little biased.

Have you used droidsheep? 

sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 29, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> Brunettes. But then, I'm marrying a brunette so I may be a little biased.
> 
> Have you used droidsheep?
> 
> sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean

Click to collapse



Yes. It is evil. Lol
How about adfree? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 29, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Yes. It is evil. Lol
> How about adfree?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Meh...

Prodigy or Pendulum?

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## rjsmer (Jul 29, 2012)

None ...

What if your Gf cought you with her newly Bf ? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaredw444 (Jul 31, 2012)

rjsmer said:


> None ...
> 
> What if your Gf cought you with her newly Bf ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just tell her you upgraded to the new model, put her in the closet and tell her you'll pull here out every once and a while to play with her, like the old n64 you play with somtimes

Who wants a beer



Sent from my LG-VM670 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Jul 31, 2012)

ill take a beer...

anyone wanna join me?


----------



## ortrigger (Jul 31, 2012)

B-Naughty said:


> ill take a beer...
> 
> anyone wanna join me?

Click to collapse



sorry, I don't drink.

I'll take a Dr. pepper though.

If you could learn another language, what would it be? 

sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean


----------



## rjsmer (Jul 31, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> sorry, I don't drink.
> 
> I'll take a Dr. pepper though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



French 

What is you opened your eyes at 12AM and a ghost is standing in front of uh...?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stumpyz9 (Jul 31, 2012)

rjsmer said:


> French
> 
> What is you opened your eyes at 12AM and a ghost is standing in front of uh...?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Honestly id probably hide under the covers like a little kid and just hope it goes away. Or just scream lol


[FREE QUESTION: Insert Your Question Here]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 31, 2012)

stumpyz9 said:


> Honestly id probably hide under the covers like a little kid and just hope it goes away. Or just scream lol
> 
> 
> [FREE QUESTION: Insert Your Question Here]
> ...

Click to collapse



Y_U_NO ghostbust?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## alanthemanofchicago (Jul 31, 2012)

stumpyz9 said:


> Honestly id probably hide under the covers like a little kid and just hope it goes away. Or just scream lol
> 
> 
> [FREE QUESTION: Insert Your Question Here]
> ...

Click to collapse



Ghost thing: Fix him a drink!

Question: Is the recent string of sexual assaults on the near north side scaring anyone else?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 31, 2012)

alanthemanofchicago said:


> Ghost thing: Fix him a drink!
> 
> Question: Is the recent string of sexual assaults on the near north side scaring anyone else?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope,I'm on the other side of the planet.
You buy a rape whistle yet? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## stumpyz9 (Jul 31, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Nope,I'm on the other side of the planet.
> You buy a rape whistle yet?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



No, i bought a rape kit, not the whistle 


Favorite place to get a cup of coffee

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rjsmer (Jul 31, 2012)

stumpyz9 said:


> No, i bought a rape kit, not the whistle
> 
> 
> Favorite place to get a cup of coffee
> ...

Click to collapse



In heven  ...

What if your GF slap you in a public place ??? 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 31, 2012)

rjsmer said:


> In heven  ...
> 
> What if your GF slap you in a public place ???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



she wouldn't lol. If she did I'd prolly get a little mad at her...

With or without Beats Audio?

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jul 31, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> she wouldn't lol. If she did I'd prolly get a little mad at her...
> 
> With or without Beats Audio?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Without. DSP is much better.

Why do I have a $1400 pc monitor connected to a $60 xbox 360?

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 31, 2012)

race55 said:


> Without. DSP is much better.
> 
> Why do I have a $1400 pc monitor connected to a $60 xbox 360?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Coz you can. 
Dell Ultrasharp or Samsung Syncmaster?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## papayayoghurt (Jul 31, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Coz you can.
> Dell Ultrasharp or Samsung Syncmaster?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Ultrasharp

Austria or Germany?

Sent from my ICS-powered arc S. From Austria!

PS: PM me if you are a Rubiks Cube lover.


----------



## blade30p (Jul 31, 2012)

Austria

Why does my case mate tough collect so much effin dust 
Drives me barmy 

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## xdroidify (Jul 31, 2012)

*...*

Coz he can!

Samsung or Htc?


----------



## rjsmer (Jul 31, 2012)

xdroidify said:


> Coz he can!
> 
> Samsung or Htc?

Click to collapse



Samsung 

Why  I love my S2? 


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 31, 2012)

Because it's the best phone out there! 

Soft or hard case?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## svtfmook (Jul 31, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Because it's the best phone out there!
> 
> Soft or hard case?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



soft

why should i?


----------



## RaideN250 (Jul 31, 2012)

svtfmook said:


> soft
> 
> why should i?

Click to collapse



Cause you can

Nexus or S2 ?

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## iok1 (Jul 31, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Cause you can
> 
> Nexus or S2 ?
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Nexus one, no, nexus s, no, galaxy nexus, no, nexus 7, yes. Be more specific next time 

Am i right? 

Sent from my Sensational phone


----------



## RaideN250 (Jul 31, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Nexus one, no, nexus s, no, galaxy nexus, no, nexus 7, yes. Be more specific next time
> 
> Am i right?
> 
> Sent from my Sensational phone

Click to collapse



No.

Samsung Galaxy S2 or Samsung Galaxy Nexus?
..............

And you didn't give a answer...

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 31, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> No.
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S2 or Samsung Galaxy Nexus?
> ..............
> ...

Click to collapse



S2 all the way 

Doug or cat

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## blade30p (Jul 31, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Nexus one, no, nexus s, no, galaxy nexus, no, nexus 7, yes. Be more specific next time
> 
> Am i right?
> 
> Sent from my Sensational phone

Click to collapse



Im not sure u fully understand how this works, it's not multiple choice!

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 31, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> S2 all the way
> 
> Doug or cat
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



Dog
Poodle or doberman?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## blade30p (Aug 1, 2012)

Come on dude
Doberman pinscher everytime.

Tech9
Or
Uzi 9mm?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## yusdi (Aug 1, 2012)

Uzi 9mm


HTC ONE X OR THE IPHONE 4S/5

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## rjsmer (Aug 1, 2012)

yusdi said:


> Uzi 9mm
> 
> 
> HTC ONE X OR THE IPHONE 4S/5
> ...

Click to collapse



Definitely one x IPhone Suck!!! 

Rain or snowfall...??? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ortrigger (Aug 1, 2012)

yusdi said:


> Uzi 9mm
> 
> 
> HTC ONE X OR THE IPHONE 4S/5
> ...

Click to collapse



HTC without even thinking. I hate iPhones. I hated them even before I got into custom android stuff.

Do you hate it when you're replying to a post and somebody else posts while you're in the process?

sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean


----------



## rjsmer (Aug 1, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> HTC without even thinking. I hate iPhones. I hated them even before I got into custom android stuff.
> 
> Do you hate it when you're replying to a post and somebody else posts while you're in the process?
> 
> sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean

Click to collapse



Lol yeah I hate uh 


Day or night? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stumpyz9 (Aug 1, 2012)

rjsmer said:


> Lol yeah I hate uh
> 
> 
> Day or night?
> ...

Click to collapse



Night, even tho im scared of the dark


Which do u like more in a girl, butt or boobs?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Aug 1, 2012)

stumpyz9 said:


> Night, even tho im scared of the dark
> 
> 
> Which do u like more in a girl, butt or boobs?
> ...

Click to collapse



Boobies 
Boxers or briefs or undies? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## veeman (Aug 1, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Boobies
> Boxers or briefs or undies?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Pfff man. Butt is the beat.

Boxers

What time do you get up in the morning?


----------



## stumpyz9 (Aug 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> Pfff man. Butt is the beat.
> 
> Boxers
> 
> What time do you get up in the morning?

Click to collapse



If i got work, then 7:30, if not then around 10:30


Heads or tails

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 1, 2012)

stumpyz9 said:


> If i got work, then 7:30, if not then around 10:30
> 
> 
> Heads or tails
> ...

Click to collapse



Heads.

What did I win?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## stumpyz9 (Aug 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Heads.
> 
> What did I win?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Anything from the top shelf lol

What would u like?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 1, 2012)

stumpyz9 said:


> Anything from the top shelf lol
> 
> What would u like?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Stoli.  Biggest bottle ya got.

Wanna drink?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## stumpyz9 (Aug 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Stoli.  Biggest bottle ya got.
> 
> Wanna drink?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Maybe


What ya got?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 1, 2012)

stumpyz9 said:


> Maybe
> 
> 
> What ya got?
> ...

Click to collapse



Stoli...you gave it to me.

You're a bit slow aren't you?




Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## stumpyz9 (Aug 1, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Stoli...you gave it to me.
> 
> You're a bit slow aren't you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ive been told


Why arent i sleeping yet?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RaideN250 (Aug 1, 2012)

Cause you're replying to this thread.

Why am I using Galaxy Gio?

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 1, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Cause you're replying to this thread.
> 
> Why am I using Galaxy Gio?
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Because you cannot afford a proper smartphone 

Why do I want to downgrade my desire to 2.2?

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## rjsmer (Aug 1, 2012)

race55 said:


> Because you cannot afford a proper smartphone
> 
> Why do I want to downgrade my desire to 2.2?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Because you are not able to handle newer version 

How to get freedom from my gf? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 1, 2012)

rjsmer said:


> Because you are not able to handle newer version
> 
> How to get freedom from my gf?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



By putting your phone in her ***** and then constantly calling it.

Why cant I play on my xbox?
Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## lemonade747 (Aug 1, 2012)

race55 said:


> By putting your phone in her ***** and then constantly calling it.
> 
> Why cant I play on my xbox?
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol, it's very comfortable

-Gửi từ em u8800 của tui-


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 1, 2012)

lemonade747 said:


> Lol, it's very comfortable
> 
> -Gửi từ em u8800 của tui-

Click to collapse



I know, i know, DON'T ASK.

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## rjsmer (Aug 1, 2012)

A for Android why? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 1, 2012)

rjsmer said:


> A for Android why?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cause a is awesome.

A,b,c,d,e,f ?

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 1, 2012)

X

Big or small?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## RaideN250 (Aug 1, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> X
> 
> Big or small?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



Big.

PC or Laptop?

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 1, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> Big.
> 
> PC or Laptop?
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Laptop!

XDA or Tapatalk?

-----------------------------------------
Sent from my nandroid


----------



## stumpyz9 (Aug 1, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Laptop!
> 
> XDA or Tapatalk?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well i prefer to browse these forums with a non glitchy app, so ig tapatalk


Jump off a bridge or jump in a tank of sharks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## veeman (Aug 1, 2012)

stumpyz9 said:


> Well i prefer to browse these forums with a non glitchy app, so ig tapatalk
> 
> 
> Jump off a bridge or jump in a tank of sharks
> ...

Click to collapse



I would love to drive around in a tank made of sharks.

Phone UI or Tablet UI for Jellybean.


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 1, 2012)

veeman said:


> I would love to drive around in a tank made of sharks.
> 
> Phone UI or Tablet UI for Jellybean.

Click to collapse



Your question is invalid
Where's my ramen?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Aug 1, 2012)

In Naruto
Is byakuya dead?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 1, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> In Naruto
> Is byakuya dead?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



I though Byakuya was in Bleach. Didn't know he was a manga crossing ninja.

Who wants to send me $20 via Paypal?

Sent from my throne in Hell.


----------



## negrobembon (Aug 1, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> I though Byakuya was in Bleach. Didn't know he was a manga crossing ninja.
> 
> Who wants to send me $20 via Paypal?
> 
> Sent from my throne in Hell.

Click to collapse



Not me

Automatic or manual?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## rjsmer (Aug 1, 2012)

negrobembon said:


> Not me
> 
> Automatic or manual?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Manual 

Why I'm getting to many friends request on Facebook? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 1, 2012)

rjsmer said:


> Manual
> 
> Why I'm getting to many friends request on Facebook?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You have the same name as somebody people like and they're accidentally sending them to you.

Anybody else snatch up a celebrity name for an email address on the new Outlook?


----------



## stumpyz9 (Aug 1, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> You have the same name as somebody people like and they're accidentally sending them to you.
> 
> Anybody else snatch up a celebrity name for an email address on the new Outlook?

Click to collapse



Nope


Seeing how your asking, who did you get? Id get chuck norris lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 1, 2012)

stumpyz9 said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> Seeing how your asking, who did you get? Id get chuck norris lol
> ...

Click to collapse



Garey Busey, Terry Crews, Richard Pryor, James Belushi. Pretty much anyone I felt would be funny to send emails to people as.

Bill Gates was taken .


Any other celebrities worth impersonating via email?


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 1, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Garey Busey, Terry Crews, Richard Pryor, James Belushi. Pretty much anyone I felt would be funny to send emails to people as.
> 
> Bill Gates was taken .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Harland Williams

Best fluid to put in a water gun?


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 2, 2012)

Cyanide

English or Spanish?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## galaxys (Aug 2, 2012)

English

Your favorite female model on the runway?


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 2, 2012)

galaxys said:


> English
> 
> Your favorite female model on the runway?

Click to collapse



Miranda Kerr. 


Anyone else think Britain's poor performance in the Olympics is pretty hilarious?


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Aug 2, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Miranda Kerr.
> 
> 
> Anyone else think Britain's poor performance in the Olympics is pretty hilarious?

Click to collapse



Me.
Anyone else think the chinese winning by sheer numbers is cheating? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## boborone (Aug 2, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Me.
> Anyone else think the chinese winning by sheer numbers is cheating?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



No

Where's India in all that talk? Have you looked at thier numbers?

I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:


----------



## DeathCzar (Aug 2, 2012)

boborone said:


> No
> 
> Where's India in all that talk? Have you looked at thier numbers?
> 
> I drink, yet you're the one in AA. :beer:

Click to collapse



The numbers are a shame for India. Hence it doesn't deserve to be in talks.

So who do you expect to come third in Olympics(1 and 2 are China and US respectively )?


Sent from my Neo V


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Aug 2, 2012)

DeathCzar said:


> The numbers are a shame for India. Hence it doesn't deserve to be in talks.
> 
> So who do you expect to come third in Olympics(1 and 2 are China and US respectively )?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Russia or Kenya. Definitely a top 5 for Kenya. Athletics starts tomorrow. 
Anyone notice Zimbabwe?


Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## jeallen0 (Aug 3, 2012)

Zantiszar said:


> Well its not common knowledge that  typos were invented by pirates and when youll be saying argh you really say hey you matey
> 
> Is this thread real and are we real and why am I communicating with you in the abandoned mine?
> 
> Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)

Click to collapse



Abandoned mines are good for many things, including bbq's, murdering people and having camp outs. 

Why would you NOT want to be in an abandoned cave? 

This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.


----------



## stumpyz9 (Aug 3, 2012)

jeallen0 said:


> Abandoned mines are good for many things, including bbq's, murdering people and having camp outs.
> 
> Why would you NOT want to be in an abandoned cave?
> 
> This message was smashed through a small grate by a slice of lemon wrapped 'round a large gold brick.

Click to collapse



 Cuz ima scared of the dark lol


Whats ur favorite color

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Aug 3, 2012)

Nurple. 

Why is my country getting all excited just because some guy won a bronze medal? 

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 3, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Nurple.
> 
> Why is my country getting all excited just because some guy won a bronze medal?
> 
> First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.

Click to collapse



Because that's the best India can do.  Its just like gold to you people.

You scared of snakes?



Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Aug 3, 2012)

Once you've killed and eaten one of them, you're not scared anymore. 
(army base ftw!) 

Why did Christian Bale visit the shooting victims and Atheist Bale didn't? 

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 3, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> Once you've killed and eaten one of them, you're not scared anymore.
> (army base ftw!)
> 
> Why did Christian Bale visit the shooting victims and Atheist Bale didn't?
> ...

Click to collapse



Atheists have no heart

Getting laid or getting wasted?

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Atheists have no heart
> 
> Getting laid or getting wasted?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



both

uppers or downers?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 3, 2012)

B-Naughty said:


> both
> 
> uppers or downers?

Click to collapse



Uppers

Molly? 

Sent from another dimension...
thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## Phalanx7621 (Aug 3, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Uppers
> 
> Molly?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pure and simple. Olympics or zombie apocalypse? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scorpionek (Aug 3, 2012)

Olympics

Why I'll never have products of Apple?


----------



## rjsmer (Aug 3, 2012)

Scorpionek said:


> Olympics
> 
> Why I'll never have products of Apple?

Click to collapse



Coz apple Suck!!! 


Do you think S3 going to **** iphone 5?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 3, 2012)

Depends what is behind those characters.

Black or white socks?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## DeathCzar (Aug 3, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Depends what is behind those characters.
> 
> Black or white socks?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



Black socks.

Six pack and or just a belly?

Sent from my Neo V using xda premium


----------



## OmarPlus (Aug 3, 2012)

DeathCzar said:


> Black socks.
> 
> Six pack and or just a belly?
> 
> Sent from my Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Six pack. 
Get a PS3 or Nexus device?  

Sent from my S+ using XDA premium


----------



## GeekyNitz (Aug 3, 2012)

OmarPlus said:


> Six pack.
> Get a PS3 or Nexus device?
> 
> Sent from my S+ using XDA premium

Click to collapse



Nexus device! Haha


Hot or cold? 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 3, 2012)

OmarPlus said:


> Six pack.
> Get a PS3 or Nexus device?
> 
> Sent from my S+ using XDA premium

Click to collapse



Damn you.... Nexus device, purely cause its android 
Is Alienware overrated? 

Sent from another dimension...
thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 3, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Damn you.... Nexus device, purely cause its android
> Is Alienware overrated?

Click to collapse



Yeap, they've been overrated since before Dell bought them.

How now, brown cow?


----------



## RaideN250 (Aug 3, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Yeap, they've been overrated since before Dell bought them.
> 
> How now, brown cow?

Click to collapse



I'm not a brown cow.

Jelly Bean or Ice Cream Sandwich?

Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 3, 2012)

RaideN250 said:


> I'm not a brown cow.
> 
> Jelly Bean or Ice Cream Sandwich?
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy Gio Using XDA Premium

Click to collapse



Obviously JB.

Swype vs SwiftKey

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## GeekyNitz (Aug 3, 2012)

Swiftkey. 



Beethoven or Mozart?

You don't deserve a point of view if the only thing you see is you

I


----------



## cascabel (Aug 3, 2012)

GeekyNitz said:


> Swiftkey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mozart (honest).

Who are you?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 3, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Mozart (honest).
> 
> Who are you?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



I'm Batman.

Android 1.5 or iOS 5?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## GeekyNitz (Aug 3, 2012)

Android -10000000000000

xda app or tapatalk? 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 3, 2012)

GeekyNitz said:


> Android -10000000000000
> 
> xda app or tapatalk?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Tapatalk.

Would you rather be deaf or blind?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Aug 3, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Tapatalk.
> 
> Would you rather be deaf or blind?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Neither.
If you had a £100 gift voucher  what computer part would you get? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## jaseglenn4 (Aug 3, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Neither.
> If you had a £100 gift voucher  what computer part would you get?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



It's answer a question not avoid it. But to answer your question, nothing. I can't spend £ in the U.S.

What is bigger than a house, yet smaller than a nickel?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 4, 2012)

jaseglenn4 said:


> It's answer a question not avoid it. But to answer your question, nothing. I can't spend £ in the U.S.
> 
> What is bigger than a house, yet smaller than a nickel?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



A shadow? Maybe a star?

 If you speak my name, I vanish. What am I? 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> A shadow? Maybe a star?
> 
> If you speak my name, I vanish. What am I?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Rumplestiltskin. 


Animated superhero movie that is spot on to the source material or live action reboot with poorly casted characters?


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 4, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Rumplestiltskin.
> 
> 
> Animated superhero movie that is spot on to the source material or live action reboot with poorly casted characters?

Click to collapse



The first one.
And no, it wasn't Rumplestiltskin. It was Silence.

Brothers and sisters have I none but that man's father is my father's son. Who am I?(This is actually really easy)


Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 4, 2012)

Ruayly said:


> Yes everything is real! I have no clue for the last question maybe its cuss u posted on here lol
> 
> What is the correct question to ask, when the correct question is asked?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



There is no question o_0.
And the answer was "That man's father." You have no brothers or sisters, and that guys father is your fathers son. The only son your father has is you.

What's your favorite movie?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## MrPandroid (Aug 4, 2012)

There are a few... Oldboy, Memento, a clockwork orange

Do you believe that there is life after death? 

Sent from my N860 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Aug 4, 2012)

MrPandroid said:


> There are a few... Oldboy, Memento, a clockwork orange
> 
> Do you believe that there is life after death?
> 
> Sent from my N860 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No.
Do you believe in hell? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## CRACING (Aug 4, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> No.
> Do you believe in hell?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Yes because its the place we live now. :silly:

Do you believe in heaven?


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 4, 2012)

CRACING said:


> Yes because its the place we live now. :silly:
> 
> Do you believe in heaven?

Click to collapse



No. Nobody would be able to enjoy it if all that ever happened was things they enjoyed. It's just not in human nature.


Anyone else here who can't take the guy from "My Cat from Hell" seriously? I was flipping around on the tv and saw about 5 minutes of it before I was in tears from laughter at the ridiculousness of it.


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 4, 2012)

No

Schweitzer or scheisse?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## coolpieces10 (Aug 5, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> No
> 
> Schweitzer or scheisse?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



Schweitzer

Luckiest day??

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rjsmer (Aug 5, 2012)

coolpieces10 said:


> Schweitzer
> 
> Luckiest day??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Day After every Tomorrow 

Why  they sold me a bricked s3? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cascabel (Aug 5, 2012)

rjsmer said:


> Day After every Tomorrow
> 
> Why  they sold me a bricked s3?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because they can. 

What's the best question to ask?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Because they can.
> 
> What's the best question to ask?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



where do babies come from?


----------



## abhipati (Aug 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> where do babies come from?

Click to collapse



Same place where

From beast called HTC One X


----------



## abhipati (Aug 5, 2012)

husam666 said:


> where do babies come from?

Click to collapse



Same place from where u came from 

Why Sun rises from east ?



From beast called HTC One X


----------



## veeman (Aug 5, 2012)

abhipati said:


> Same place from where u came from
> 
> Why Sun rises from east ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because he sun is an Alien laboratory. 

Have you seen any aliens yet?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 5, 2012)

abhipati said:


> Same place from where u came from
> 
> Why Sun rises from east ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because people called it east


How come it's so hard to kill the beast?


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 5, 2012)

Because the beast lives inside your head.

If a unicorn and Chuck Norris had a fight, who would win?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## Grendel Prime (Aug 5, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Because the beast lives inside your head.
> 
> If a unicorn and Chuck Norris had a fight, who would win?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



The unicorn would commit Suicide.
Do you think I should be able to remove the stock email client on my rooted phone with no ill effects?

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Aug 5, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> The unicorn would commit Suicide.
> Do you think I should be able to remove the stock email client on my rooted phone with no ill effects?
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Yes 

What country will get the most gold medals 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 5, 2012)

USA

Where's my hamburger ??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I_FLY_Z3R0 (Aug 6, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> USA
> 
> Where's my hamburger ??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



In my belly. 

Is the guy above me gay?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Aug 6, 2012)

I_FLY_Z3R0 said:


> In my belly.
> 
> Is the guy above me gay?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Totally.
Why do you care?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 6, 2012)

I am not the gay !!


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Aug 6, 2012)

TravisBean said:


> I am not the gay !!

Click to collapse



Hahahahahaha

First come smiles. Then come lies. Last is gunfire.


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi mom!

Who is Hiro Nakamura?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## josip-k (Aug 6, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Hi mom!
> 
> Who is Hiro Nakamura?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



Some asian guy.

Who is azax syndrom?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## ortrigger (Aug 8, 2012)

Ruayly said:


> He is a heavy metal singer
> 
> Who is RJ El Vato?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sounds like a reggaeton singer.

Who is fher? 

sent from my kindle fire running cm10 jelly bean


----------



## Ichigo (Aug 8, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> Sounds like a reggaeton singer.
> 
> Who is fher?
> 
> sent from my kindle fire running cm10 jelly bean

Click to collapse



Idk.
What's your credit card number??? Lol jk.
What is your favorite food?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Aug 8, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Idk.
> What's your credit card number??? Lol jk.
> What is your favorite food?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bhajia
What toy would you buy with unlimited funds?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 8, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Bhajia
> What toy would you buy with unlimited funds?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse









How do you take your coffee?

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## dbreezy187 (Aug 8, 2012)

Don't drink coffee..

Don't we have something better than this to do?

Sent from my DROID4


----------



## xtc714 (Aug 8, 2012)

dbreezy187 said:


> Don't drink coffee..
> 
> Don't we have something better than this to do?
> 
> Sent from my DROID4

Click to collapse



I guess not
White chocolate or dark ?

Sent from my Dark Unicorn Resurrected v.2.5 using xda premium


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Aug 8, 2012)

xtc714 said:


> I guess not
> White chocolate or dark ?
> 
> Sent from my Dark Unicorn Resurrected v.2.5 using xda premium

Click to collapse



White
Pink or yellow? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## rjsmer (Aug 8, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> White
> Pink or yellow?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Yellow 

Superuser or superSU ? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rcsredmage (Aug 8, 2012)

Superuser.
2 beer or not 2 beer?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda premium


----------



## blade30p (Aug 8, 2012)

Not 2beer, I'm teetotal 

2 "smoke"
Or
Not 2 smoke?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 8, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Not 2beer, I'm teetotal
> 
> 2 "smoke"
> Or
> ...

Click to collapse









What is your earliest memory?


----------



## cascabel (Aug 8, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> What is your earliest memory?

Click to collapse



7am.

Iphone or Ipad? 

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Chezor (Aug 8, 2012)

cascabel said:


> 7am.
> 
> Iphone or Ipad?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



nexus 7 

what is it: перспектива?


----------



## bassie1995 (Aug 8, 2012)

Chezor said:


> nexus 7
> 
> what is it: перспектива?

Click to collapse



Perspective. I had a couple of lessons .

Do you play Minecraft?

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## blade30p (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes I do.
.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.
Why can't people seem to follow the rules of this thread?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## dbreezy187 (Aug 8, 2012)

I am unsure as to what rules you speak of... it said answer a question from the post before and ask a new about anything.... 

Is that what you speak of?

Sent from my DROID4


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 8, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> How do you take your coffee?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



Black, 2 sugars, extra strong.

Deadmau5? 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Aug 8, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Black, 2 sugars, extra strong.
> 
> Deadmau5?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dude, quote the person above you.


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 9, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Black, 2 sugars, extra strong.
> 
> Deadmau5?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dubstep? Yuck!

Best Apocalyptica song?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 9, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Dubstep? Yuck!
> 
> Best Apocalyptica song?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



Not dubstep. Deadmau5 is mainly trance, house, electro. He's only ever done one or two dubstep songs

Sent from my Desire HD with BlackIce.
Thanks don't hurt ya know?!


----------



## Grendel Prime (Aug 9, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Not dubstep. Deadmau5 is mainly trance, house, electro. He's only ever done one or two dubstep songs
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD with BlackIce.
> Thanks don't hurt ya know?!

Click to collapse



Banned for not answering the question.  Oh Sorry wrong thread! Let me help you out! Personaly I dont know any songs from the band mentioned in the O.G. post. So I will wait for the Greatest hits.
Should I be playing Rage on Nightmare setting the first time through? Should I get the cards the first time around or piece it out level by level?
Two questions I  know, I'm just trying to help out.
Thanks for your time!

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## blade30p (Aug 9, 2012)

1- yes
2- no, get them after. Your going to be busy 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Do you read on the toilet?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 9, 2012)

blade30p said:


> 1- yes
> 2- no, get them after. Your going to be busy
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. I play games 

Did you ever farted very loud infront of people ??? 

♬★------ιƒ ι αgяєє∂ ωιтн уσυ; ωє'∂ вσтн вє ωяσηg  シ------ ★♬


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Aug 9, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> No. I play games
> 
> Did you ever farted very loud infront of people ???
> 
> ♬★------ιƒ ι αgяєє∂ ωιтн уσυ;; ωє'∂ вσтн вє ωяσηg  シ------ ★♬

Click to collapse



Yes. Then I laughed at the guy next to me.
Chinese food or Thai? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## dbreezy187 (Aug 9, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Yes. Then I laughed at the guy next to me.
> Chinese food or Thai?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Chinese....
If you were a tree what kind of tree would you be?

Sent from my DROID4


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 9, 2012)

A three that is rooted.... WHAT UP?!

 How I met your mother or The Big Bang theory?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 9, 2012)

The Big Bang theory

Handball or Water Polo?


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 9, 2012)

Water polo. Never heard but sounds fun

Simpson's or Futurama?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 9, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Water polo. Never heard but sounds fun
> 
> Simpson's or Futurama?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



new Simpsons > old Futurama > new Futurama > old Simpsons

Do you believe in an after-life?


----------



## $wissdroid (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes - Then i was a CPU in your Galaxy S XXXV 

Why do i love Android?


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 9, 2012)

Because that's what we all love

Vodka or rum?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## dbreezy187 (Aug 9, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> A three that is rooted.... WHAT UP?!
> 
> How I met your mother or The Big Bang theory?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



I was wondering if any one would catch the association...







ArmorD said:


> Because that's what we all love
> 
> Vodka or rum?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



 Rum...

What's your favorite super hero?.... 



Sent from my DROID4


----------



## PoXFreak (Aug 9, 2012)

dbreezy187 said:


> I was wondering if any one would catch the association...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Chuck Norris...

What do women want from men that they don't have in their possession when they need it?

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 9, 2012)

did not read lol

Big or small?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## bassie1995 (Aug 10, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> did not read lol
> 
> Big or small?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



Big .

How many notifications does your notification bar show?

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## dbreezy187 (Aug 10, 2012)

Zero...

TV or Netflix...?

Sent from my DROID4


----------



## boborone (Aug 10, 2012)

dbreezy187 said:


> Zero...
> 
> TV or Netflix...?
> 
> Sent from my DROID4

Click to collapse



Piratebay

Ipa or Belgium beer


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Aug 10, 2012)

boborone said:


> Piratebay
> 
> Ipa or Belgium beer

Click to collapse



I'm gonna go with the beer. Sounds lethal that ipa,whatever it is.
Fresh juice or diluted?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 10, 2012)

Fresh

Favorite non alcohol beverage?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 10, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Fresh
> 
> Favorite non alcohol beverage?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



Can of Monster.

GNex or OG Desire? 

Sent from my Desire HD with BlackIce.
Thanks don't hurt ya know?!


----------



## bassie1995 (Aug 10, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Can of Monster.
> 
> GNex or OG Desire?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



GNex.

Trackball (the ergonomic mouse design) or regular laser mouse?

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 10, 2012)

Laser. 

Black or sunburst Les Paul?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## cascabel (Aug 10, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Laser.
> 
> Black or sunburst Les Paul?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse



Black. But buckethead's white one is sweet.

Fender or gibson?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## JC1988AD (Aug 10, 2012)

cascabel said:


> Black. But buckethead's white one is sweet.
> 
> Fender or gibson?
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



Gibson. Gibson always.

Incomprehensible love letters, or perfectly written and grammatically correct hate letters?


----------



## muz4 (Aug 10, 2012)

JC1988AD said:


> Gibson. Gibson always.
> 
> Incomprehensible love letters, or perfectly written and grammatically correct hate letters?

Click to collapse



The latter.

white or black suit?

Sent from ---+-+-


----------



## GeekyNitz (Aug 10, 2012)

Black  sexy 


red or orange? 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 10, 2012)

Orange

How is 'Hyundai' spelled?

*Sent from my potatato*


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 10, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Orange
> 
> How is 'Hyundai' spelled?
> 
> *Sent from my potatato*

Click to collapse




It's spelled exactly the way you spelled it.


When will the London 2012 Olympics end?


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 10, 2012)

vanessaem said:


> It's spelled exactly the way you spelled it.
> 
> 
> When will the London 2012 Olympics end?

Click to collapse



2012 

Summer or winter Olympics?


----------



## jt.one (Aug 10, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> 2012
> 
> Summer or winter Olympics?

Click to collapse




summer olympics > winter olympics.



deep fried tarantula [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fr9V4slMn9M]
*or*
fresh larvae [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9ZyZjGr1yc]

for lunch?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 11, 2012)

jt.one said:


> summer olympics > winter olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had a pet tarantula so its a difficult choice... 
But still tarantula.

Slow and painful, or quick and painless? 

Sent from my Desire HD with BlackIce.
Thanks don't hurt ya know?!


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Aug 11, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> I had a pet tarantula so its a difficult choice...
> But still tarantula.
> 
> Slow and painful, or quick and painless?
> ...

Click to collapse



Slow and painful. 
Math or History?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## ErN35T (Aug 11, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Slow and painful.
> Math or History?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



HIstory!!!

Illuminati or Templar?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 11, 2012)

ErN35T said:


> HIstory!!!
> 
> Illuminati or Templar?

Click to collapse



Templar

P-51 Mustang or F4U Corsair?


----------



## bassie1995 (Aug 11, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Templar
> 
> P-51 Mustang or F4U Corsair?

Click to collapse



I like the Corsair's design, so that one.

Do you know theRadBrad (on YouTube)?

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 11, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> I like the Corsair's design, so that one.
> 
> Do you know theRadBrad (on YouTube)?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300

Click to collapse



Yeah! Hes awesome 

Thoughts on the Wii? 

Sent from my Desire HD with BlackIce.
Thanks don't hurt ya know?!


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 11, 2012)

Had one, played it twice, sold it.(you mean the console, right?)

Kawasaki Ninja it Suzuki Hayabusa?

*Sent from my premium Mercedes*


----------



## blade30p (Aug 11, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Had one, played it twice, sold it.(you mean the console, right?)
> 
> Kawasaki Ninja it Suzuki Hayabusa?
> 
> *Sent from my premium Mercedes*

Click to collapse



Ninja all day long, busa's just for posh tossers that can't really ride, they just wanna look like they can.
I have a CBR,
Do you ride?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes i do. But I strongly disagree with you! 
 CBR for life!(have one myself too, best bike I've ever ridden)

Favourite car make?


*Sent from my premium Mercedes*


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 11, 2012)

BMW

Yours?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 11, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> BMW
> 
> Yours?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Aston Martin. DB9.

Tapatalk premium or xda premium? 

Sent from my Desire HD with BlackIce.
Thanks don't hurt ya know?!


----------



## $wissdroid (Aug 11, 2012)

Tapatalk Premium 

How can i deodex an odexed Stockrom? ^^


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 11, 2012)

Use dsixda's kitchen.

Favourite WWE wrestler?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Aug 11, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Use dsixda's kitchen.
> 
> Favourite WWE wrestler?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



None

Fave Android version


----------



## blade30p (Aug 11, 2012)

Gotta be ICS, altho I ain't used JB yet!

Xbox360...
Or
PS3...
Or
Both (like me)

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## jt.one (Aug 11, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Gotta be ICS, altho I ain't used JB yet!
> 
> Xbox360...
> Or
> ...

Click to collapse




ps3, easily.



*forced to drink urine or blood, you choose .... ?*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> How do you take your coffee?
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.

Click to collapse



From your coffee pot, sideloaded with Jellybean and topped with Icecreamsandwich

Minimal black and white, or ics black and blue


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello up there!

Blood, I'd drink blood. It can't be that dangerous since vampires drink it too... 

Credit card or cash?

*Sent from my premium Mercedes*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 11, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Hello up there!
> 
> Blood, I'd drink blood. It can't be that dangerous since vampires drink it too...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



(last reply for the day, you guys probably fed up of me 

Cash doesn't leave a trail, so cash (I'm one paranoid guy)

Kindle or Nook? 

Sent from my Desire HD with BlackIce.
Thanks don't hurt ya know?!


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 12, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> (last reply for the day, you guys probably fed up of me
> 
> Cash doesn't leave a trail, so cash (I'm one paranoid guy)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kindle


Intel or amd


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 12, 2012)

Intel I guess...

Honda or Volkswagen?

*Sent from my premium Mercedes*


----------



## gplock (Aug 12, 2012)

Honda!  (Just bought 1) boobs or butt? 

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Aug 12, 2012)

My father says: boobs.
Im not interested in it 

Chips or pizza?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 12, 2012)

Pizza..... mmmm...

Smirnoff or Jack Daniels?

*Sent from my premium Mercedes*


----------



## amandez (Aug 12, 2012)

Smirnoff.

Blondes or brunettes 

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide
Yes girls know about XDA
you can thank a girl on here


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 12, 2012)

Good question... blondes I guess 

Crocks or sandals 

*Sent from my premium Mercedes*


----------



## blade30p (Aug 12, 2012)

Sandals,

your ideal woman=
Taller than you?
Or
Shorter than you?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## jpitch2415 (Aug 12, 2012)

Shorter than me

Why does apple have to patent things they didnt invent?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 12, 2012)

It's business.

What is your carrier label(if custom)?

*Sent from my premium Mercedes*


----------



## amandez (Aug 12, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> It's business.
> 
> What is your carrier label(if custom)?
> 
> *Sent from my premium Mercedes*

Click to collapse



XDA Junkie

Tats or piercings

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide
Yes girls know about XDA
you can thank a girl on here


----------



## jpitch2415 (Aug 12, 2012)

Both

Why is psych so addicting?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## amandez (Aug 12, 2012)

jpitch2415 said:


> Both
> 
> Why is psych so addicting?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not too me

Samsung or LG 

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide
Yes girls know about XDA
you can thank a girl on here


----------



## OmarPlus (Aug 12, 2012)

amandez said:


> Not too me
> 
> Samsung or LG
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung
Kik or ebuddy xms  ?

Sent from my S+ using XDA premium


----------



## jpitch2415 (Aug 12, 2012)

Ummm the first one?

How many chucks could a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## amandez (Aug 12, 2012)

jpitch2415 said:


> Ummm the first one?
> 
> How many chucks could a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Norris

Why is a parkway a parkway 

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide
Yes girls know about XDA
you can thank a girl on here


----------



## jpitch2415 (Aug 12, 2012)

Becsuse its a way to get to where you park.

What do you do for fun?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 12, 2012)

Drink and drive motorbike. Not at the same time though! 

Guitar or bass?

*Sent from my premium Mercedes*


----------



## just curious™ (Aug 12, 2012)

Just answer it by "yes" or "no"

Didn't you take a bath?
Don't you brush your teeth?
Are you not intelligent?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 12, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Drink and drive motorbike. Not at the same time though!
> 
> Guitar or bass?
> 
> *Sent from my premium Mercedes*

Click to collapse



Bass.

Why did ky girlfriend break up with me?

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 12, 2012)

race55 said:


> Bass.
> 
> Why did ky girlfriend break up with me?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Because she realised you are waaaaay to good for her and that you deserve better :good:

Why am i so good at lying ???


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 12, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Because she realised you are waaaaay to good for her and that you deserve better :good:
> 
> Why am i so good at lying ???

Click to collapse



Because you do it all the time.

Why was I waaaay to good for my girlfriend?

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 12, 2012)

race55 said:


> Because you do it all the time.
> 
> Why was I waaaay to good for my girlfriend?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Because your such a loving character you even made love to her sister(s) and she didnt see it as a nice gesture (which i bet it was) 

Why are my all my GF's Sisters ugly ???!!!!!!!!


----------



## Felimenta97 (Aug 12, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Because your such a loving character you even made love to her sister(s) and she didnt see it as a nice gesture (which i bet it was)
> 
> Why are my all my GF's Sisters ugly ???!!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Because they were born that way. (lol)

Why I always freeze when I want to talk to a girl?

Sent from my LT26i with Tapatalk 2


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 12, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Because they were born that way. (lol)
> 
> Why I always freeze when I want to talk to a girl?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i with Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because you are normal  

Why cant I get away from XDA ???


----------



## Soap (Aug 12, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Because you are normal
> 
> Why cant I get away from XDA ???

Click to collapse



Because other forum sites just aren't the same.

Why do I feel like such a badass?


----------



## amandez (Aug 12, 2012)

Maybe because you are?

Why is Google already talking about KLP

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide
Yes girls know about XDA
you can thank a girl on here


----------



## jpitch2415 (Aug 12, 2012)

Because they wanna drive us mad

What should I eat for lunch?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## Soap (Aug 12, 2012)

jpitch2415 said:


> Because they wanna drive us mad
> 
> What should I eat for lunch?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium

Click to collapse



A turkey sammich.

Y people no like teh soaps??


----------



## Cookie Ninja (Aug 13, 2012)

JC1988AD said:


> Gibson. Gibson always.
> 
> Incomprehensible love letters, or perfectly written and grammatically correct hate letters?

Click to collapse



Either way you won't get your message across! Better speak your heart out and get a calligrapher to write it down. Love or hate mail it works well, the recipient will be thrilled / won't mind the hateful words so much because of the excellent script.
 BTW people still write mowadays?

Sent from my HTC Incredible S


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Aug 14, 2012)

ragapa97 said:


> Either way you won't get your message across! Better speak your heart out and get a calligrapher to write it down. Love or hate mail it works well, the recipient will be thrilled / won't mind the hateful words so much because of the excellent script.
> BTW people still write mowadays?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Incredible S

Click to collapse



Yep. The pencil still exists.
Who do you love,and are you sure?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## blade30p (Aug 14, 2012)

I love my little 7yr old Jack Russell terrorist, she keeps me sane 


Did you watch the dark knight rises, if you did, what did you think?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 14, 2012)

I havent seen it yet, Im scared i may get shot, So ill wait for DVD release

Was that funny or offensive ?


----------



## Talal916 (Aug 14, 2012)

Offensive..
HTC G1 vs iPhone 2G, and please give a reason why.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 14, 2012)

Talal916 said:


> Offensive..
> HTC G1 vs iPhone 2G, and please give a reason why.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



G1. I. Need. Android....

Black Tuxedo or White? 

Sent from my Desire HD with BlackIce.
Thanks don't hurt ya know?!


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Aug 14, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> G1. I. Need. Android....
> 
> Black Tuxedo or White?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Black,it's all fun and games until you spill something
suit or Jeans?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## wuby (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeans!

Do you like speedrunning?

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 14, 2012)

wuby said:


> Jeans!
> 
> Do you like speedrunning?
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yep, i do...

Who do you like more :- heroes of greek myth or those of roman myth?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## squash96 (Aug 14, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Yep, i do...
> 
> Who do you like more :- heroes of greek myth or those of roman myth?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Greek myth!

If I ask: "Can you give me 100$ ?" then is the answer to this question will be the same as the answer to that?


----------



## blade30p (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes.

To the guy above: did u inhale perhaps?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 14, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Yes.
> 
> To the guy above: did u inhale perhaps?
> 
> Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS

Click to collapse



Sorry, I'm not the guy above, so... POTATO.

Led or halogen?

*Sent from my premium Mercedes*


----------



## bassie1995 (Aug 14, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Sorry, I'm not the guy above, so... POTATO.
> 
> Led or halogen?
> 
> *Sent from my premium Mercedes*

Click to collapse



LED.

CPU or GPU?

Tapatalked from my GT-I9300


----------



## wuby (Aug 14, 2012)

Both.

Do you have a phone?

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 14, 2012)

wuby said:


> Both.
> 
> Do you have a phone?
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nope.

Why do i not have a phone?


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 14, 2012)

Because you are not real you only exist in my imagination 

Why do all my socks have holes in them? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 14, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Because you are not real you only exist in my imagination
> 
> Why do all my socks have holes in them?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Because you wear em like a retard.

Why does my xbox rrod?


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 14, 2012)

race55 said:


> Because you wear em like a retard.
> 
> Why does my xbox rrod?

Click to collapse



Because you spend every minute of the day 'QuickScoping' on CoD 

Why do I hate 'QuickScopers' ?


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 14, 2012)

Because they routinely get higher kill counts than you.


Why do people insist on asking questions nobody has an answer for?


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 14, 2012)

Because the whole thread is pointless. 

Was your question rhetorical ?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 14, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Because the whole thread is pointless.
> 
> Was your question rhetorical ?

Click to collapse



No. It was retarthorical.

Why people say i'm quickscoping on CoD when i don't even have CoD?


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 14, 2012)

Your question is invalid.

When will Chuck Norris kick your puny little @$$?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 14, 2012)

Hopefully soon  

Why can i not control my inner troll? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 14, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Hopefully soon
> 
> Why can i not control my inner troll?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Because you cannot even control the outer troll 

Why do i want to buy a Lumia 710?


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 14, 2012)

race55 said:


> Because you cannot even control the outer troll
> 
> Why do i want to buy a Lumia 710?

Click to collapse



Because you have an urge to buy a sh*t phone 

What is a Lumia 710?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 14, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Because you have an urge to buy a sh*t phone
> 
> What is a Lumia 710?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My new phone... Boom Buddy!

Why do i want to buy a outdated phone?


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 14, 2012)

race55 said:


> My new phone... Boom Buddy!
> 
> Why do i want to buy a outdated phone?

Click to collapse



Masochism? 

Why are people so stupid?


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 14, 2012)

race55 said:


> My new phone... Boom Buddy!
> 
> Why do i want to buy a outdated phone?

Click to collapse



Cause it will match your dress style 

Is it wrong that I make my self laugh? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 14, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Cause it will match your dress style
> 
> Is it wrong that I make my self laugh?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes. Clowns are trained for that, don't be an ahole and steal their jobs.

Why did i just order a Lumia 710?


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 15, 2012)

race55 said:


> Yes. Clowns are trained for that, don't be an ahole and steal their jobs.
> 
> Why did i just order a Lumia 710?

Click to collapse



Maybe because your budget is too low to buy a highend android phone. 

Dare to challenge me in Modern Combat 3 Multiplayer ???  






♬★------ιƒ ι αgяєє∂ ωιтн уσυ; ωє'∂ вσтн вє ωяσηg  シ------ ★♬


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 15, 2012)

Probably not.

Audi or Mercedes?

*Sent from my premium Mercedes*


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 15, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Probably not.
> 
> Audi or Mercedes?
> 
> *Sent from my premium Mercedes*

Click to collapse



Audi.

Mind saying why you denied my challenge ?

♬★------ιƒ ι αgяєє∂ ωιтн уσυ; ωє'∂ вσтн вє ωяσηg  シ------ ★♬


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 15, 2012)

Because I'd beat your arse in no time...  joke, I don't even play MC3 anymore.

Ferrari or Lamborghini?

*Sent from my premium Mercedes*


----------



## blade30p (Aug 15, 2012)

Lambo.
........

Why do women enjoy arguing so much? They can (& do) go from placid to inherently evil, in about 2 seconds flat!

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## rudegyal (Aug 15, 2012)

Because most women are emotional nuts.

Why do men second guess love, when they want/feel something but can't get past their own insecurities and hurt the other while doing so ?

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## blade30p (Aug 15, 2012)

Because we men lack the emotional courage to admit our feelings, plus anger is the "easiest" emotion to show. It puta up an impenetrable barrier that keeps others away.


Why are men afraid of the true feelings/emotions?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## domini99 (Aug 15, 2012)

I donno 

What do you get when a mercedes drives of a cliff?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Aug 16, 2012)

domini99 said:


> I donno
> 
> What do you get when a mercedes drives of a cliff?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



A Nissan Leaf?
Why would you even charge your car? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 16, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> A Nissan Leaf?
> Why would you even charge your car?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Cause its electric :silly:

Why do the XDA Mods always tell me off ?


----------



## MicroGeek (Aug 16, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Cause its electric :silly:
> 
> Why do the XDA Mods always tell me off ?

Click to collapse



Because you ate the last cookie.

Why does no-one ever thank me?

Click thanks if I helped.


----------



## iok1 (Aug 16, 2012)

MicroGeek said:


> Because you ate the last cookie.
> 
> Why does no-one ever thank me?
> 
> Click thanks if I helped.

Click to collapse



Because having "click thanks if it helps" deflects thanks. 

Why do i don't know what to ask? 

Sent from my jelly bean


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 16, 2012)

iok1 said:


> Because having "click thanks if it helps" deflects thanks.
> 
> Why do i don't know what to ask?
> 
> Sent from my jelly bean

Click to collapse



Because you have Jelly Beans.

Who wants to donate a phone to me?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 16, 2012)

race55 said:


> Because you have Jelly Beans.
> 
> Who wants to donate a phone to me?

Click to collapse



No one.

Why is my avatar blurry? 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA App


----------



## blade30p (Aug 16, 2012)

Tezlastorme said:


> No one.
> 
> Why is my avatar blurry?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA App

Click to collapse



Coz it's a low Q image.
.......

Do you believe in ghosts/spirits?
Good, bad, it doesn't matter. 

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 16, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Coz it's a low Q image.
> .......
> 
> Do you believe in ghosts/spirits?
> ...

Click to collapse



No 

Are we truly alone in the universe?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## blade30p (Aug 16, 2012)

Are you mad? No of course were not alone. 

Dodge viper
Or
Dodge Charger?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## Ohamn (Aug 16, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Are you mad? No of course were not alone.
> 
> Dodge viper
> Or
> ...

Click to collapse



Dodge Charger is way cooler!

A white GalaxyS3 or the Pebble Blue one?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 16, 2012)

Ohamn said:


> Dodge Charger is way cooler!
> 
> A white GalaxyS3 or the Pebble Blue one?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



White. I'm a sucker for any technology thats white coloured....

Sandy Bridge or Ivy Bridge? 

Sent from another dimension's communication device.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 16, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> A Nissan Leaf?
> Why would you even charge your car?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Wrong, falling star
(So the owner can directly wich a better car)





GuyInTheCorner said:


> White. I'm a sucker for any technology thats white coloured....
> 
> Sandy Bridge or Ivy Bridge?
> 
> Sent from another dimension's communication device.

Click to collapse



Ivy bridge

Holyday to spain, or italy?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 16, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Wrong, falling star
> (So the owner can directly wich a better car)
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd rather go to Italy, just cause I'm a sucker for the Romans. W00T W00T W00T.

Rome, or Greece?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 16, 2012)

You realise Rome is a city whereas Greece is a country? 
Anyway, I'd go to Rome, I've been so many times in Greece.

What do you drive?

*Sent from my premium Mercedes*


----------



## domini99 (Aug 16, 2012)

A bycicle. I am 13. No car driving for me.

But for the one above me am i going to ask;

What are YOU driving?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 16, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> You realise Rome is a city whereas Greece is a country?
> Anyway, I'd go to Rome, I've been so many times in Greece.
> 
> What do you drive?
> ...

Click to collapse



I meant ancient Rome vs ancient Greece.

Sent from Mount Olympus via Hermes.


----------



## abhipati (Aug 16, 2012)

domini99 said:


> A bycicle. I am 13. No car driving for me.
> 
> But for the one above me am i going to ask;
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will answer this one.. I ride a bike 


why police cars have red & blue light but not other combinations

From beast called HTC One X


----------



## mikef (Aug 16, 2012)

abhipati said:


> I will answer this one.. I ride a bike
> 
> 
> why police cars have red & blue light but not other combinations
> ...

Click to collapse



The police have red and blue lights to be distinguishable from other vehicles with lights like tow trucks. Other types of vehicles are prohibited from using red and blue lights together.

Why does Microsoft make you click "Yes To All" 5 or 6 times when you want to delete a temp folder?


----------



## domini99 (Aug 16, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> The police have red and blue lights to be distinguishable from other vehicles with lights like tow trucks. Other types of vehicles are prohibited from using red and blue lights together.
> 
> Why does Microsoft make you click "Yes To All" 5 or 6 times when you want to delete a temp folder?

Click to collapse



Because microsoft sucks.
What should i do in my bed?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Aug 17, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Because microsoft sucks.
> What should i do in my bed?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Jerk off

Why did microsoft design a bsod?

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 17, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Jerk off
> 
> Why did microsoft design a bsod?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cause it's funny!

Cubase or FL Studio? 

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## GuestK00178 (Aug 17, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Coz it's a low Q image.
> .......
> 
> Do you believe in ghosts/spirits?
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually it is high quality but xda shrunk it :'( 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA App


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 17, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Cause it's funny!
> 
> Cubase or FL Studio?
> 
> Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.

Click to collapse



Neither, Because I dont know what they are. 

Am I a good person ?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 17, 2012)

azzledazzle said:


> Neither, Because I dont know what they are.
> 
> Am I a good person ?

Click to collapse



Yes you are.

Can a windows phone have a BSOD?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 17, 2012)

race55 said:


> Yes you are.
> 
> Can a windows phone have a BSOD?

Click to collapse



Maybe? Something to test out 

Can we infect WP phone with a mobile variant of the malware? 

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 17, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Maybe? Something to test out
> 
> Can we infect WP phone with a mobile variant of the malware?
> 
> Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.

Click to collapse



Yes. You can send a sms with a certain text that disable's the mobile network.

Why does my phone LAG so badly it can't even run Angry Birds?


----------



## amandez (Aug 17, 2012)

Don't blame the phone my g2 was a beast.

Anyone else think HTC needs to make a nexus again? 

Sent from my Energized Amaze 4G
Yes girls know about XDA
you can thank a girl on here


----------



## Cookie Ninja (Aug 17, 2012)

amandez said:


> Don't blame the phone my g2 was a beast.
> 
> Anyone else think HTC needs to make a nexus again?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HTC needs to make source codes available ASAP, and stop locking boorloaders or else nobody will buy their phones, and, hence, they cannot be depended upon for making another nexus (nexus is plain vanilla android, with no locking AND readily available source code).

Will you buy a non-nexus HTC phone?

Sent from my HTC Incredible S


----------



## ortrigger (Aug 17, 2012)

amandez said:


> Don't blame the phone my g2 was a beast.
> 
> Anyone else think HTC needs to make a nexus again?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think HTC could make a freaking awesome nexus device.

Have you heard of alien droid for the kf?

sent from my Kindle Fire running CM10 Jelly Bean


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 17, 2012)

Uhh what?

Why are you here?

*Sent from my premium Mercedes*


----------



## domini99 (Aug 17, 2012)

Because i am not there.

Why have i been so stupid to hit the table, and now having painly foot?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## blade30p (Aug 17, 2012)

Because your a little bit special.
.......

What is this movable PS3 logo thing for?
It's just below the DVD drive on my ps3, it will move 45 degrees to the right & then back, what is it & can I touch it? I really want to....


Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 17, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Because your a little bit special.
> .......
> 
> What is this movable PS3 logo thing for?
> ...

Click to collapse



Its so you can stand your PS3 vertical and still have the logo facing upright.

Anybody else not finding the Simpsons funny anymore? I mean the newer episodes.


----------



## domini99 (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeeaah your right 

Does anyone still watch spongebob?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## debrancherenzym (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah i watch them....but cz of Patrick only....
Am i the only one loving the new season of Breaking Bad??

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Aug 18, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Yeeaah your right
> 
> Does anyone still watch spongebob?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



I hope you realize you know nothing about my PC lol (your sig)

All it's doing is showing me where you live.


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 18, 2012)

debrancherenzym said:


> Yeah i watch them....but cz of Patrick only....
> Am i the only one loving the new season of Breaking Bad??
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm still in season 1, so can't tell  

Why does my battery drain so fast?


*Sent from my premium Mercedes*


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 18, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> I'm still in season 1, so can't tell
> 
> Why does my battery drain so fast?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



STOP streaming porn

How do you know so little but have survived this long?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> STOP streaming porn
> 
> How do you know so little but have survived this long?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cause I spend my time hiding in the dark...

Any of you guys been to DEF CON or Blackhat? 

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## azzledazzle (Aug 18, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Cause I spend my time hiding in the dark...
> 
> Any of you guys been to DEF CON or Blackhat?
> 
> Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.

Click to collapse



No !

What is DEF CON and Blackhat ?


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hackers conventions

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DEF_CON

Should I drink another Jim beam with cola??

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Hackers conventions
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/DEF_CON
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No.

Who else got a PM asking if they wanted to register at some forum site and they would get a ''PREMIUM'' account?


----------



## ortrigger (Aug 18, 2012)

race55 said:


> No.
> 
> Who else got a PM asking if they wanted to register at some forum site and they would get a ''PREMIUM'' account?

Click to collapse



I didn't.

Pizza for breakfast anyone?

sent from my Kindle Fire running alien droid cm10


----------



## chrischoi (Aug 18, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> I didn't.
> 
> Pizza for breakfast anyone?
> 
> sent from my Kindle Fire running alien droid cm10

Click to collapse



Breakfast of champions. 

How many Pixies are in a Pixie Stick?


----------



## ortrigger (Aug 18, 2012)

chrischoi said:


> Breakfast of champions.
> 
> How many Pixies are in a Pixie Stick?

Click to collapse



Contrary to popular belief, pixie sticks do not contain pictures. The dust is made by the pixies in their evil plot to take over the world.

How do we stop the pixies?

sent from my Kindle Fire running alien droid cm10


----------



## cascabel (Aug 18, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> Contrary to popular belief, pixie sticks do not contain pictures. The dust is made by the pixies in their evil plot to take over the world.
> 
> How do we stop the pixies?
> 
> sent from my Kindle Fire running alien droid cm10

Click to collapse



We Just wait til apple sues them.

To be or not to be?!

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Aug 18, 2012)

cascabel said:


> We Just wait til apple sues them.
> 
> To be or not to be?!
> 
> Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app

Click to collapse



To not be.
Basketball or soccer? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 18, 2012)

Basketball.

Galaxy S3 or Nexus 7, which one better?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jt.one (Aug 18, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Basketball.
> 
> Galaxy S3 or Nexus 7, which one better?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




n7 for me, as i havent played with the S3 yet.


*
get beat up by a girl or a US marine?*


----------



## ortrigger (Aug 18, 2012)

jt.one said:


> n7 for me, as i havent played with the S3 yet.
> 
> 
> *
> get beat up by a girl or a US marine?*

Click to collapse



a US marine. It would be a lot less embarrassing to admit that you lost the fight miserably.

Chrome or dolphin browser?

sent from my Kindle Fire running alien droid cm10


----------



## x10man (Aug 18, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> a US marine. It would be a lot less embarrassing to admit that you lost the fight miserably.
> 
> Chrome or dolphin browser?
> 
> sent from my Kindle Fire running alien droid cm10

Click to collapse



Dolphin, my armv6 only has that

Galaxy note or note2 when its out?

X10man

Sent from my U20i using xda premium


----------



## kaleavi (Aug 19, 2012)

Have a look at this. I'd go for galaxy note 2 just to taste some JB.

So, do you know what's wrong in today's world?? So many useless wars, unemployment, increasing debts, rich getting richer, poor are poorer, we work round the clock just to meet our daily expenses!! Do you ever think that we can change all of this??


----------



## Grendel Prime (Aug 19, 2012)

kaleavi said:


> Have a look at this. I'd go for galaxy note 2 just to taste some JB.
> 
> So, do you know what's wrong in today's world?? So many useless wars, unemployment, increasing debts, rich getting richer, poor are poorer, we work round the clock just to meet our daily expenses!! Do you ever think that we can change all of this??

Click to collapse



Yes. November is almost here. Vote the bums out. Does anyone else think he worrys to much?

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## isaiahe97 (Aug 19, 2012)

Nahhhhh you should see my step mom LOL

Have you ever peed yourself in front of someone you tried to impress?BE HONEST

Sent from my Nice 'n' Stock-y Infuse 4G


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 19, 2012)

isaiahe97 said:


> Nahhhhh you should see my step mom LOL
> 
> Have you ever peed yourself in front of someone you tried to impress?BE HONEST
> 
> Sent from my Nice 'n' Stock-y Infuse 4G

Click to collapse



No, but hiding a stiffy is tricky work.



Ever win a prize?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 19, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> No, but hiding a stiffy is tricky work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Waaaaaaay back in 5th grade I won a paintball gun in a raffle. It was a POS but still best gift ever at that age.


Anyone else not play the Lottery?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Aug 19, 2012)

notsmartenough said:


> well i haven't played the lottery yet..
> 
> what does XDA mean? lol

Click to collapse



Xenomorphic Dogs Anonymous

If you were in a horrible wreck and lost a limb, would you rather lose a leg or an arm?


----------



## anasdcool71 (Aug 19, 2012)

An arm.

What would you have preferred to lose?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stumpyz9 (Aug 19, 2012)

StormMcCloud said:


> Xenomorphic Dogs Anonymous
> 
> If you were in a horrible wreck and lost a limb, would you rather lose a leg or an arm?

Click to collapse



First thought would be hand, but after thinking i would say leg, especially since with a nice prosthetic you can re-gain pretty much all of your mobility and its pretty much not noticeable with pants on. If you loose an arm, as of now your pretty much screwed. Itd be a lot more difficult to adapt back to a normal lifestyle

If you could have any animal as a pet(like it was tame and would be as friendly as like a dog) what would it be?

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saywhatt (Aug 19, 2012)

stumpyz9 said:


> First thought would be hand, but after thinking i would say leg, especially since with a nice prosthetic you can re-gain pretty much all of your mobility and its pretty much not noticeable with pants on. If you loose an arm, as of now your pretty much screwed. Itd be a lot more difficult to adapt back to a normal lifestyle
> 
> If you could have any animal as a pet(like it was tame and would be as friendly as like a dog) what would it be?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





a wolf


if you had all the money in the world, what would be the first thing you'll do with it?


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 19, 2012)

saywhatt said:


> a wolf
> 
> 
> if you had all the money in the world, what would be the first thing you'll do with it?

Click to collapse



Buy myself a Tama StarClassic Bubinga DrumKit

How many times do u fart on one normal day ?? 

♬★------ιƒ ι αgяєє∂ ωιтн уσυ;; ωє'∂ вσтн вє ωяσηg  シ------ ★♬


----------



## lreyes (Aug 19, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Buy myself a Tama StarClassic Bubinga DrumKit
> 
> How many times do u fart on one normal day ??
> 
> ♬★------ιƒ ι αgяєє∂ ωιтн уσυ;;;; ωє'∂ вσтн вє ωяσηg  シ------ ★♬

Click to collapse



3 at the most and those I save up and let it rip at a good time.
Can you teach me to code C++? and would this question's answer be the same as the last question I asked?

ya'll wish me luck
SNATCH AND RUN YO!


----------



## piccolonicky (Aug 19, 2012)

lreyes15 said:


> 3 at the most and those I save up and let it rip at a good time.
> Can you teach me to code C++? and would this question's answer be the same as the last question I asked?
> 
> ya'll wish me luck
> SNATCH AND RUN YO!

Click to collapse



No, I can't. (one answer, one question. this is the rule, not two questions)

Why is the Wii's name Wii?


----------



## domini99 (Aug 19, 2012)

piccolonicky said:


> No, I can't. (one answer, one question. this is the rule, not two questions)
> 
> Why is the Wii's name Wii?

Click to collapse



Wii means hey in an other language (dont know wich)

Why do people keep asking me difficult questions in this tread 

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 19, 2012)

Because that's what this thread is all about

Do you use a case in your phone?

*Sent from my premium Mercedes*


----------



## blade30p (Aug 19, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Because that's what this thread is all about
> 
> Do you use a case in your phone?
> 
> *Sent from my premium Mercedes*

Click to collapse



Yep, several in fact.

What is at the centre of the earth?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## slanidracula (Aug 19, 2012)

stumpyz9 said:


> If you could have any animal as a pet (like it was tame and would be as friendly as like a dog) what would it be?

Click to collapse



That's easy. A platypus. I've always wanted a pet that foils evil plots to take over the tri-state area without knowing my pet was doing said heroic act.

What is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## ortrigger (Aug 19, 2012)

slanidracula said:


> That's easy. A platypus. I've always wanted a pet that foils evil plots to take over the tri-state area without knowing my pet was doing said heroic act.
> 
> What is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?

Click to collapse



That depends. 

Is it an African or a European swallow

sent from my Kindle Fire running alien droid cm10


----------



## marniel647 (Aug 19, 2012)

saywhatt said:


> a wolf
> 
> 
> if you had all the money in the world, what would be the first thing you'll do with it?

Click to collapse



i will buy a new car and a house.

What will you do if you will paid each of the oxygen you enhale..


----------



## piccolonicky (Aug 19, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> That depends.
> 
> Is it an African or a European swallow
> 
> sent from my Kindle Fire running alien droid cm10

Click to collapse



European.

Hasten is an anagram of which capital city?


----------



## saywhatt (Aug 20, 2012)

Athens

Do you love football?

Sent from my GT-i9100 using my fist to your face


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 20, 2012)

saywhatt said:


> Athens
> 
> Do you love football?
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9100 using my fist to your face

Click to collapse



Depends if it is american or soccer. I like both.

Udon or ramen for dinner?

Sent from Mount Olympus via Hermes


----------



## lreyes (Aug 20, 2012)

iKoolkid said:


> Depends if it is american or soccer. I like both.
> 
> Udon or ramen for dinner?
> 
> Sent from Mount Olympus via Hermes

Click to collapse



Idk I haven't tried udon 
And football is American 
Fotbòl is soccer I think 
Question: well why name a crappy sport (soccer)after a man's game? (Football)

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 20, 2012)

lreyes15 said:


> Idk I haven't tried udon
> And football is American
> Fotbòl is soccer I think
> Question: well why name a crappy sport (soccer)after a man's game? (Football)
> ...

Click to collapse



Geez, I don't want this argument to start all over again.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## sharkboy0901 (Aug 20, 2012)

lreyes15 said:


> Idk I haven't tried udon
> And football is American
> Fotbòl is soccer I think
> Question: well why name a crappy sport (soccer)after a man's game? (Football)
> ...

Click to collapse



Cuz foot ball is moslty played with the hands and anyways soccer came first

Why cant I think of a question?

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lreyes (Aug 20, 2012)

sharkboy0901 said:


> Cuz foot ball is moslty played with the hands and anyways soccer came first
> 
> Why cant I think of a question?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Because your a soccer guy thinking about how should you be a better  goalie   that's the only position I know.
Why does this thread have to have a lot of post?


Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Aug 20, 2012)

Because everyone thinks they have the answer
What is the real question?


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 20, 2012)

To be or not to be.

What colour is your socks?

*Sent from my premium Mercedes*


----------



## stumpyz9 (Aug 20, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> To be or not to be.
> 
> What colour is your socks?
> 
> *Sent from my premium Mercedes*

Click to collapse



Not wearing socks but if i was they would most likely be grey

What kind of car do you drive?

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## enosets (Aug 20, 2012)

GSXR 600

What's your favorite pair of shoes

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Jedi Mind Trick V5.1


----------



## lreyes (Aug 20, 2012)

enosets said:


> GSXR 600
> 
> What's your favorite pair of shoes
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Jedi Mind Trick V5.1

Click to collapse



Jordan A-flights or Nike air jordan

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 AM ----------




lreyes15 said:


> Jordan A-flights or Nike air jordan
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Do you like kids?

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 20, 2012)

I dunno.. Mentally I'm a kid too...

Pink or violet?

*Sent from my premium Mercedes*


----------



## saywhatt (Aug 20, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> I dunno.. Mentally I'm a kid too...
> 
> Pink or violet?
> 
> *Sent from my premium Mercedes*

Click to collapse



Violet

Do you play Tetris Battle?

Sent from my GT-i9100 using my fist to your face


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 20, 2012)

saywhatt said:


> Violet
> 
> Do you play Tetris Battle?
> 
> Sent from my GT-i9100 using my fist to your face

Click to collapse



Lol..no..I play N.O.V.A 3  

Getting your GF Pregnant or getting Aids ???    

Sent From My Pencil


----------



## lreyes (Aug 20, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Lol..no..I play N.O.V.A 3
> 
> Getting your GF Pregnant or getting Aids ???
> 
> Sent From My Pencil

Click to collapse



If it was life or death id get my GF pregnant I love kids but I wouldn't do that any other day

Condoms pervent minivans


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 20, 2012)

Condoms prevent minivans, is that the question? 

If so, it depends on the make of the condom and minivan

Do you like me?

*Sent from my premium Mercedes*


----------



## deathnotice01 (Aug 21, 2012)

get shot or stabbed?


----------



## chrisbass (Aug 21, 2012)

deathnotice01 said:


> get shot or stabbed?

Click to collapse



Depends on where.

Camaro or mustang?


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## therookie19 (Aug 21, 2012)

Camaro


What is styrofoam packaged in?


----------



## nawlage (Aug 21, 2012)

Bout to get an upgrade thru att. Any recommendations? Rootability, active devs and aesthetics are important. Coming from a captivate which is my first android phone. Also low price/free upgrade is important.



Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 5.56nato (Aug 21, 2012)

Packaged in a carton box. 

Have you used the latest cm10 experimental? 

Cm9.0.0-gs2-xda premium


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 21, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> Packaged in a carton box.
> 
> Have you used the latest cm10 experimental?
> 
> Cm9.0.0-gs2-xda premium

Click to collapse



Not yet.

Do you play a musical instrument?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 21, 2012)

Used to play guitar, I gave up :/

I'm seeing Jeff dunham tonight, you jealous?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 21, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Used to play guitar, I gave up :/
> 
> I'm seeing Jeff dunham tonight, you jealous?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Potato


What's the reason for 42?


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 21, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Potato
> 
> 
> What's the reason for 42?

Click to collapse



69 that's why

How is a raven like a writing desk?

Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Premium©™


----------



## blade30p (Aug 21, 2012)

It's not


What's with the dumb questions?
This thread is meant to challenge, not amuse 

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 21, 2012)

blade30p said:


> It's not
> 
> 
> What's with the dumb questions?
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe there are dump people on here 

Why am I installing ubuntu?

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 21, 2012)

No clue...

Be rich and unemployed or have a good job that pays well but not rich....

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krsk77 (Aug 21, 2012)

Good job is enough when I can afford dodge challenger

Sony xperia u or sony xperia sola?


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 21, 2012)

krsk77 said:


> Good job is enough when I can afford dodge challenger
> 
> Sony xperia u or sony xperia sola?

Click to collapse



U. Though I don't remember either one's specs anymore 

Bros before hoes?

*Sent from my premium Mercedes*


----------



## ortrigger (Aug 21, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> U. Though I don't remember either one's specs anymore
> 
> Bros before hoes?
> 
> *Sent from my premium Mercedes*

Click to collapse



No way. The wife comes first in any situation.

Would you take a galaxy s3 that can't be rooted or modified or an HTC wildfire s that can be completely customized?

sent from my Kindle Fire running alien droid cm10


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Aug 21, 2012)

Still take the s3 for battery life
Lollipop or Jelly Babies?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## ortrigger (Aug 22, 2012)

Jelly babies.

Wakeboarding or water skiing?

sent from my Kindle Fire running alien droid cm10


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 22, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> Jelly babies.
> 
> Wakeboarding or water skiing?
> 
> sent from my Kindle Fire running alien droid cm10

Click to collapse



Neither...

Clear liquor or brown liquor?


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 22, 2012)

Cold brown liquor.

Ghost armor or body glove?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 22, 2012)

Android_Monsters said:


> Cold brown liquor.
> 
> Ghost armor or body glove?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Neither... Zagg HD + Otterbox Commuter

facebook or friendcaster?


----------



## firered365 (Aug 22, 2012)

Facebook. I seem to not have a problem with the app.

Sonic Blast or Mcflurry?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 22, 2012)

krsk77 said:


> Good job is enough when I can afford dodge challenger
> 
> Sony xperia u or sony xperia sola?

Click to collapse



Why have them when you have an Xperia S??

Obtuse or acute?

Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Premium©™


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Aug 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Why have them when you have an Xperia S??
> 
> Obtuse or acute?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Premium©™

Click to collapse



Acute....let's get it over with.

numbers or letters?

Sent from your mom.


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 22, 2012)

L3773R5

Beauty or the beast

Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Premium©™


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> L3773R5
> 
> Beauty or the beast
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Premium©™

Click to collapse



The rose that beauty plucked 



Why'd Avril get engaged 

Sent from my Ouya


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 22, 2012)

I really don't care, but probably because she thought it's a good idea...

Absolut Vodka or Smirnoff?

*Sent from my premium Mercedes*


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 22, 2012)

Banned for not caring.



Why do.I have that feeling I'm in the wrong thread

Sent from my Ouya


----------



## blade30p (Aug 22, 2012)

Absolut

Jose cuervo silver or gold?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## 5.56nato (Aug 22, 2012)

Gold

Nightlies or RCs? 

Cm9.0.0-gs2-xda premium


----------



## iok1 (Aug 22, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> Gold
> 
> Nightlies or RCs?
> 
> Cm9.0.0-gs2-xda premium

Click to collapse



As long as they are useable, it doesn't matter. 

Tell me your Android version and phone 

Sent from my jelly bean


----------



## ortrigger (Aug 22, 2012)

iok1 said:


> As long as they are useable, it doesn't matter.
> 
> Tell me your Android version and phone
> 
> Sent from my jelly bean

Click to collapse



Invalid question is invalid.

HTC or Motorola?

sent from my Kindle Fire running alien droid cm10


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 22, 2012)

iok1 said:


> As long as they are useable, it doesn't matter.
> 
> Tell me your Android version and phone
> 
> Sent from my jelly bean

Click to collapse



Jellybean powered ZTE Blade 







ortrigger said:


> Invalid question is invalid.
> 
> HTC or Motorola?
> 
> sent from my Kindle Fire running alien droid cm10

Click to collapse



HTC 





Have u ever visited my blog


Sent from my Ouya


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 22, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Jellybean powered ZTE Blade
> 
> HTC
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope...

Has anyone visited his blog?


----------



## dxppxd (Aug 22, 2012)

No

Has anybody actually read through this whole thread?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 22, 2012)

dxppxd said:


> No
> 
> Has anybody actually read through this whole thread?

Click to collapse



No


How's my sig

Sent from my Ouya


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> No
> 
> 
> How's my sig
> ...

Click to collapse



I completely overlooked the links to your apps while studying your sig, maybe they would be more noticeable above your img. Other than that it looks good.


If someone posts "Reply if you want me to eat an apple" and someone replies "Don't eat the apple", is that a paradox?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Aug 23, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> I completely overlooked the links to your apps while studying your sig, maybe they would be more noticeable above your img. Other than that it looks good.
> 
> 
> If someone posts "Reply if you want me to eat an apple" and someone replies "Don't eat the apple", is that a paradox?

Click to collapse



Definitely


Is sphygmomanometer a silly word

Sent from my Ouya


----------



## josip-k (Aug 23, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> Definitely
> 
> 
> Is sphygmomanometer a silly word
> ...

Click to collapse



F yea.

Do you think house music is gayish?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 23, 2012)

D3HuM4NiZ3D said:


> F yea.
> 
> Do you think house music is gayish?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nope....

Do you like 8-bit music?


----------



## iok1 (Aug 23, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> Nope....
> 
> Do you like 8-bit music?

Click to collapse



The j Arthur keenes band and random  love it. 

Last thing you ate?

Sent from my jelly bean


----------



## 5.56nato (Aug 23, 2012)

Lunch

Last thing you drank? 

Cm9.0.0-gs2-xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 23, 2012)

Coffee...(actually I'm drinking it  right now) Before that, scotch 

Are you addicted to caffeine?

*Sent from my premium Mercedes*


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 23, 2012)

No, but I like cookies


Should I play BF3 or CoD??

Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Premium©™


----------



## carbonassassin (Aug 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> No, but I like cookies
> 
> 
> Should I play BF3 or CoD??
> ...

Click to collapse



BF3

Your usual BroadBand Speed?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 23, 2012)

1.5 Mb/s

Yours

Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Premium©™


----------



## krsk77 (Aug 23, 2012)

100mb  

Xperia sola or u ?


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 23, 2012)

I <3 U 

Do you smoke(something...)?

*Sent from my premium Mercedes*


----------



## X8invisible (Aug 23, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> I <3 U
> 
> Do you smoke(something...)?
> 
> *Sent from my premium Mercedes*

Click to collapse



i dont smoke nothing
How's your premium merc?

Just sent


----------



## blade30p (Aug 23, 2012)

9

What can go down a drainpipe down, but can't go up a drainpipe up?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 23, 2012)

blade30p said:


> 9
> 
> What can go down a drainpipe down, but can't go up a drainpipe up?
> 
> Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS

Click to collapse



An umbrella

What always runs but never walks, often murmurs, never talks, has a bed but never sleeps, has a mouth but never eats 

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> An umbrella
> 
> What always runs but never walks, often murmurs, never talks, has a bed but never sleeps, has a mouth but never eats
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



A river.

Do you have a favorite thread on XDA?


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah, the drunk thread in off topic 

How much battery do you have left?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 24, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Yeah, the drunk thread in off topic
> 
> How much battery do you have left?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



67%

how often do you flash?


----------



## live2die (Aug 24, 2012)

about twice a week！

do you think you can make a better life abroad？

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 24, 2012)

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 24, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> I don't flash strangers :/

Click to collapse



What an odd warning to have to give.


----------



## piccolonicky (Aug 24, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> I don't flash strangers :/
> 
> Whose gonna get drunk tonight?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



those who drinks alcohol.

why is this summer so hot in Europe?


----------



## BBQsBest (Aug 24, 2012)

Because europe thinks "yes i can" 

Go out on a party or watch a movie in cinema? 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## .xxx. (Aug 24, 2012)

BBQsBest said:


> Because europe thinks "yes i can"
> 
> Go out on a party or watch a movie in cinema?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Go out for a party with friends.

Xda or google for tech info? 

Sent from Hell!!


----------



## ortrigger (Aug 24, 2012)

.xxx. said:


> Go out for a party with friends.
> 
> Xda or google for tech info?
> 
> Sent from Hell!!

Click to collapse



Depends on if I'm looking for info on android phones or something else. XDA is my go-to for android stuff. Everything else is google.

Why is college so expensive in the US?


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Aug 24, 2012)

power96 said:


> Because they don't get as state and nationally funded as high schools and grade schools.
> 
> When it was invented google?

Click to collapse



It wasn't an invention
Did Steve Jobs die from Samsung market share numbers? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## baldywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

09 Ford Ranger.
Who is your favorite rock band?
sent from bald head


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 24, 2012)

baldywhite said:


> 09 Ford Ranger.
> Who is your favorite rock band?
> sent from bald head

Click to collapse




Dead tie between Manson & Zombie.

If you had to pick one of the emoticons for a head, which one would it be?


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 25, 2012)

:beer:

blue socks or red

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 25, 2012)

Blue... Who uses red socks...? 

Coffee with/out milk?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## xaccers (Aug 25, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Blue... Who uses red socks...?
> 
> Coffee with/out milk?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Half a cup of milk and 6 sugars

What will the weather be like today?


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't know ask siri

Is it right that apple won $1 billion?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## 5.56nato (Aug 25, 2012)

I despise anything apple, so NO! 

CyanogenMod or MIUI? 

Cm9.0.0-gs2-xda premium


----------



## stkfigure (Aug 25, 2012)

CyanongenMod, MIUI is too bulky for me

Mountain Dew, or Coke, or Pepsi? 

Sent from my phone-thingy using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 25, 2012)

Coke.

Soft buttons, yes or no?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 25, 2012)

Either I'm not to worried

What's your preferred screen size for a phone?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 25, 2012)

4.8 is the best for me.

Black or white theme/framework?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 25, 2012)

Black

What do you use more WiFi or your data?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## blade30p (Aug 25, 2012)

Wifi always, even tho I have unlimited data with no cap.


do u think terrorists blew up & collapsed two giant buildings with two tiny planes?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 25, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Wifi always, even tho I have unlimited data with no cap.
> 
> 
> do u think terrorists blew up & collapsed two giant buildings with two tiny planes?
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure if it'll make you sleep at night

Butter or margarine 

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## muz4 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Sure if it'll make you sleep at night
> 
> Butter or margarine
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



butter. Have been having that instead margarine for almost 7 years. It just tastes less fat imo. 

What drink is good to warm our body up? Excluding beer. (for winter time) 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## leezrd (Aug 26, 2012)

muz4 said:


> butter. Have been having that instead margarine for almost 7 years. It just tastes less fat imo.
> 
> What drink is good to warm our body up? Excluding beer. (for winter time)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hot chocolate.

Who will win the NCAA national championship in football

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 26, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Hot chocolate.
> 
> Who will win the NCAA national championship in football
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I have no idea.

Should i buy a G1

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yea sure and sell it for $10,000 like someone else did with the first iPhone :/

Would you like to play a game

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## melvinchng (Aug 26, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Yea sure and sell it for $10,000 like someone else did with the first iPhone :/
> 
> Would you like to play a game
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



No... I have no game in my phone and PC...

Do you eat cheese? 

Accidentally sent from my Google Nexus S


----------



## _Variable (Aug 26, 2012)

not by itsalf, always a sandwich

mac or pc?


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 26, 2012)

PC all the way!

Do you like MIUI?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## _Variable (Aug 26, 2012)

i havent rooted yet

LG or ZTE?


----------



## leezrd (Aug 26, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> i havent rooted yet
> 
> LG or ZTE?

Click to collapse



Zte

Ever had boiled peanuts?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## jt.one (Aug 26, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Zte
> 
> Ever had boiled peanuts?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



yes they are delicious.




you are given a choice of 3 super-powers.

-*invisibility* but it gets canceled if you touch a person
-*super-speed* but only during daytime
-*super-strength *but only for 1 hour every 12 hours

what do you choose?


----------



## ortrigger (Aug 27, 2012)

jt.one said:


> yes they are delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Invisibility. Always thought that would be cool.

Chinese food or Thai food?

sent from my jelly beaned Kindle Fire


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 27, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> Invisibility. Always thought that would be cool.
> 
> Chinese food or Thai food?
> 
> sent from my jelly beaned Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



thai food because i've never had that...

is it good?


----------



## ortrigger (Aug 27, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> thai food because i've never had that...
> 
> is it good?

Click to collapse



yes. It's my favorite kind of Asian food.

Hot weather with no air conditioning or cold weather with no heating?

sent from my jelly beaned Kindle Fire


----------



## leezrd (Aug 27, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> yes. It's my favorite kind of Asian food.
> 
> Hot weather with no air conditioning or cold weather with no heating?
> 
> sent from my jelly beaned Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Hot weather hands down

long legs and short arms or short legs and long arms?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 27, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Hot weather hands down
> 
> long legs and short arms or short legs and long arms?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



the latter...  long legs and short arms might not even be able to take a p!ss properly...

is Mississippi State gonna NOT win the chanmpionship?


----------



## ortrigger (Aug 27, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> the latter...  long legs and short arms might not even be able to take a p!ss properly...
> 
> is Mississippi State gonna NOT win the chanmpionship?

Click to collapse



pfft, no way. Oklahoma state is gonna get it this year.

OU or Oklahoma state?

sent from my jelly beaned Kindle Fire


----------



## Felimenta97 (Aug 27, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> pfft, no way. Oklahoma state is gonna get it this year.
> 
> OU or Oklahoma state?
> 
> sent from my jelly beaned Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Im not from US, so can't say anything.

Sony or Samsung cameras?

Sent from my LT26i with Tapatalk 2


----------



## madmajd (Aug 27, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Im not from US, so can't say anything.
> 
> Sony or Samsung cameras?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i with Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sony Camera

Who's your favourite porn star?XD


----------



## hank3fan (Aug 27, 2012)

Alexis Texas

Anyone pumped for college football to start?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stumpyz9 (Aug 27, 2012)

hank3fan said:


> Alexis Texas
> 
> Anyone pumped for college football to start?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not at all, i dislike sports

What is your favorite ride at Dorney Park?( if you dont know what that is then whats your favorite amusement park ride)

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 28, 2012)

stumpyz9 said:


> Not at all, i dislike sports
> 
> What is your favorite ride at Dorney Park?( if you dont know what that is then whats your favorite amusement park ride)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thats a hard one...i mean...all as scary as each other first go but then they all start to feel the same...

Outside sport or inside gaming

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## drama1er1 (Aug 28, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Thats a hard one...i mean...all as scary as each other first go but then they all start to feel the same...
> 
> Outside sport or inside gaming
> 
> That's right, I'm a potato. Problem

Click to collapse



I think out side gaming or inside sports either one  lol 

Which came first chicken or the egg? Lol 

My $en$ation KiLL$$$$)


----------



## rjsmer (Aug 28, 2012)

drama1er1 said:


> I think out side gaming or inside sports either one  lol
> 
> Which came first chicken or the egg? Lol
> 
> My $en$ation KiLL$$$$)

Click to collapse



One chicken with one egg Lol

Dark or light? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leezrd (Aug 28, 2012)

rjsmer said:


> One chicken with one egg Lol
> 
> Dark or light?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Light blue

What better down south or Yankees?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 28, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Light blue
> 
> What better down south or Yankees?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



the women are much better down here...  and everyone moves too fast up there...  SOUTH  :laugh:

xbox or ps3?


----------



## leezrd (Aug 28, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> the women are much better down here...  and everyone moves too fast up there...  and talks wierd...  SOUTH  :laugh:
> 
> xbox or ps3?

Click to collapse



Ps3 hands down.
Galaxy s3 or note2

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## SAHARAT (Aug 28, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Light blue
> 
> What better down south or Yankees?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well, dugh!.... Down South....


Bacon or Broccoli?


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

SAHARAT said:


> Well, dugh!.... Down South....
> 
> 
> Bacon or Broccoli?

Click to collapse



Broccoli wrapped in Bacon.

Toyota Hilux or Toyota Tacoma?


----------



## leezrd (Aug 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Broccoli wrapped in Bacon.
> 
> Toyota Hilux or Toyota Tacoma?

Click to collapse



Tacoma
quad core with 1g ram or dual core with 2g ram. ( essentially Intl. Gs3 or us version)

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 29, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Tacoma
> quad core with 1g ram or dual core with 2g ram. ( essentially Intl. Gs3 or us version)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



dual core with 2gb ram....  it never needs anymore, and nothing has ever redrawn itself...

tapatalk or xda app


----------



## leezrd (Aug 29, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> dual core with 2gb ram....  it never needs anymore, and nothing has ever redrawn itself...
> 
> tapatalk or xda app

Click to collapse



Xda 
Popeyes or pappadeaux?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Xda
> Popeyes or pappadeaux?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Popeye's
only fast food chicken I'll eat.

Whataburger or dairy queen?


----------



## leezrd (Aug 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Popeye's
> only fast food chicken I'll eat.
> 
> Whataburger or dairy queen?

Click to collapse



Dairyqueen but prefer 5guys
Swishahouse or east side boys

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Dairyqueen but prefer 5guys
> Swishahouse or east side boys
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Swishahouse
I'm from texas :thumbup:
And nobody beats dairy queen's steak fingers.

Taking a date bowling or laser tag?


----------



## faehsemc (Aug 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Swishahouse
> I'm from texas :thumbup:
> And nobody beats dairy queen's steak fingers.
> 
> Taking a date bowling or laser tag?

Click to collapse



Lazer tag

Farts.. like your own brand?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leezrd (Aug 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Swishahouse
> I'm from texas :thumbup:
> And nobody beats dairy queen's steak fingers.
> 
> Taking a date bowling or laser tag?

Click to collapse



Bowling because she'll bend over when she goes to bowl
Jeniffer aniston's face on larry the cable guy's body or Willie Nelson's face on mila kuoums' body

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 29, 2012)

faehsemc said:


> Lazer tag
> 
> Farts.. like your own brand?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



???...!??????!?!!???????.......uhm...yeah...sure...even though...oh would you look at that...time for a q

Best os is? (computer os' as well)

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Bowling because she'll bend over when she goes to bowl
> Jeniffer aniston's face on larry the cable guy's body or Willie Nelson's face on mila kuoums' body
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Butter face, cause you can always turn em around.

Aniston or mila whole?


----------



## leezrd (Aug 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Butter face, cause you can always turn em around.
> 
> Aniston or mila whole?

Click to collapse



Mila but snooki
For gmaster fedora
Family guy or simpsons ( non terrorist choose fg)

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## knight79 (Aug 29, 2012)

family guy

What's your favorite root app that's not in everyones top ten.

Sent from my DROID X2 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 29, 2012)

knight79 said:


> family guy
> 
> What's your favorite root app that's not in everyones top ten.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



KTweaker

Superuser or SuperSU?


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 29, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> KTweaker
> 
> Superuser or SuperSU?

Click to collapse



SuperSU 

Lego or megablocks

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## leezrd (Aug 29, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> SuperSU
> 
> Lego or megablocks
> 
> That's right, I'm a potato. Problem

Click to collapse



Overall Lego but have mostly mega blocks because of price value
Roasted or boiled pnuts

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 29, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Overall Lego but have mostly mega blocks because of price value
> Roasted or boiled pnuts
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Roasted for sure.

If you had no choice but to buy a broken tv what would you get. Sound or picture

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## knight79 (Aug 29, 2012)

Picture  PS3 through surround

ROM toolbox or equivalent apps

Sent from my DROID X2 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

knight79 said:


> Picture  PS3 through surround
> 
> ROM toolbox or equivalent apps
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Other apps. Never a fan of all in one. I like a good app that does it right. Not a bad app that does alot wrong.

Odin or terminal


----------



## veeman (Aug 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Other apps. Never a fan of all in one. I like a good app that does it right. Not a bad app that does alot wrong.
> 
> Odin or terminal

Click to collapse



Terminal
How much damage will hurricane Isaac cause?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leezrd (Aug 29, 2012)

veeman said:


> Terminal
> How much damage will hurricane Isaac cause?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not as much as Hugo
Pepsi or coke

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

veeman said:


> Terminal
> How much damage will hurricane Isaac cause?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not much. It's going to loop around out the gulf and wipe across Virginia.

What keyboard do you use on your phone?


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Not much. It's going to loop around out the gulf and wipe across Virginia.
> 
> What keyboard do you use on your phone?

Click to collapse



Swiftkey 3. It's the only keyboard other than the AOSP ICS/JB one that can keep up with my typing and it has excellent predictive text that can learn your typing style from your prior texts and emails.

Anybody else wondering how New Orleans will take Isaac?


----------



## boborone (Aug 29, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> Swiftkey 3. It's the only keyboard other than the AOSP ICS/JB one that can keep up with my typing and it has excellent predictive text that can learn your typing style from your prior texts and emails.
> 
> Anybody else wondering how New Orleans will take Isaac?

Click to collapse



Nope, they need a cleansing and they got way more coverage of Katrina than needed. It wiped the entire coast of Mississippi off the map and nothing got said. 

Got any live feeds online for the storms?


----------



## A2Trip (Aug 29, 2012)

Edit (mods erase...app mis-hap)

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## iKoolkid (Aug 29, 2012)

DX2Trip said:


> Whenever she asks.
> 
> Why is this app acting like $h!t lately?
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cause Channon wants it to act that way.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## A2Trip (Aug 29, 2012)

boborone said:


> Nope, they need a cleansing and they got way more coverage of Katrina than needed. It wiped the entire coast of Mississippi off the map and nothing got said.
> 
> Got any live feeds online for the storms?

Click to collapse



I'm stealing wifi. I barely have a signal let alone some online feeds of storms. lol! Sorry.

Why is this app acting like such $h!t lately?

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## ak700 (Aug 29, 2012)

DX2Trip said:


> I'm stealing wifi. I barely have a signal let alone some online feeds of storms. lol! Sorry.
> 
> Why is this app acting like such $h!t lately?
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Cause you have the wrong version!

What is the square root of 5? (√5)

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 29, 2012)

ak700 said:


> Cause you have the wrong version!
> 
> What is the square root of 5? (√5)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



2.3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333ERROR3333333333ERROR3333333333333

what would happen if i leave school early like bill gates or steve jobs...will i be...Successful?

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## Hayden18 (Aug 29, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> 2.3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333ERROR3333333333ERROR3333333333333
> 
> what would happen if i leave school early like bill gates or steve jobs...will i be...Successful?
> 
> That's right, I'm a potato. Problem

Click to collapse



Yes, and you forgot to mention Einstein

Is David attenborough good at narrating?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 29, 2012)

No.

What's the stupidest thing you've done today?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## BiteBlaze (Aug 29, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> No.
> 
> What's the stupidest thing you've done today?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Drank a coke before my run

Who is your favorite celebrity


----------



## faehsemc (Aug 30, 2012)

BiteBlaze said:


> Drank a coke before my run
> 
> Who is your favorite celebrity

Click to collapse



Steven Colbert

What's your favorite 90s movie

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## knight79 (Aug 30, 2012)

faehsemc said:


> Steven Colbert
> 
> What's your favorite 90s movie
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pulp Fiction

sausage or bacon?

Sent from my DROID X2 using xda premium


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 30, 2012)

knight79 said:


> Pulp Fiction
> 
> sausage or bacon?
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bacon!

 To convert a meter to feet, what do multiply by ?

Sent from A Closet @ Arkham Asylum on my GNote using Forum Runner, Black ★.


----------



## Canuckman (Aug 30, 2012)

bigjoe2675 said:


> Bacon!
> 
> To convert a meter to feet, what do multiply by ?
> 
> Sent from A Closet @ Arkham Asylum on my GNote using Forum Runner, Black ★.

Click to collapse



3.28084

Why are the captchas so dang hard to read before posting?


----------



## veeman (Aug 30, 2012)

Canuckman said:


> 3.28084
> 
> Why are the captchas so dang hard to read before posting?

Click to collapse



Because you're still a noob. 

What should I have for dinner?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trell959 (Aug 30, 2012)

veeman said:


> Because you're still a noob.
> 
> What should I have for dinner?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Meat. None of that pu$$y stuff either.

What should I name my kid?

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## Felimenta97 (Aug 30, 2012)

trell959 said:


> Meat. None of that pu$$y stuff either.
> 
> What should I name my kid?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777

Click to collapse



Adam. Just this is a nice name.

What are some good Computing universities in England (don't know exactly what, but something to learn to dev and stuff)?

Sent from my LT26i with Tapatalk 2


----------



## platinumxo (Aug 30, 2012)

2.something.  what is Google wallet?

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 30, 2012)

Some sort of credit card app you install on your Android phone and you can pay with it? Based on NFC.

Have you tried cm10 yet?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## leezrd (Aug 30, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Some sort of credit card app you install on your Android phone and you can pay with it? Based on NFC.
> 
> Have you tried cm10 yet?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



On it now and smooth.. just waiting for aokp jellybean for captivate to be stable

Anyone think galaxy s will get key lime pie?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## beneath-a-burning-turtle (Aug 30, 2012)

leezrd said:


> On it now and smooth.. just waiting for aokp jellybean for captivate to be stable
> 
> Anyone think galaxy s will get key lime pie?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Depends on which galaxy s, I'm sure the gs3 will get it, the others, probably not..

A friend and I are having an argument that we need settled. Why does an empty folder on your desktop not take up any space on your hard drive? I said because its a directory, which creates a partition, but he begs to differ saying that it is a physical icon on the desktop, therefore it has to take up some form of space on the hard drive, any thoughts?

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## blade30p (Aug 30, 2012)

Your pal is correct 
.........

Which body part would you sacrifice to get 2hr's alone with Wichita from zobieland?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## DeathCzar (Aug 30, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Your pal is correct
> .........
> 
> Which body part would you sacrifice to get 2hr's alone with Wichita from zobieland?
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't do this type of chicks. So none.

Do you think Google should have filed for patent of the Drop down notifications and sued Apple?

P.s.  They can't as Android is open source. 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## blade30p (Aug 30, 2012)

No.

So what type of chicks do you "do" then?
Fat ones maybe?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## Cookie Ninja (Aug 30, 2012)

blade30p said:


> No.
> 
> So what type of chicks do you "do" then?
> Fat ones maybe?
> ...

Click to collapse



The tall, slender, model types (I married one).

Yogurt  or sour cream?

Sent from my HTC Incredible S &/or Xperia Mini ST15i


----------



## Android_Monsters (Aug 30, 2012)

yogurt. It helps me sleep and its good for you.

Where do you see yourself in 5 years?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## faehsemc (Aug 31, 2012)

Android_Monsters said:


> yogurt. It helps me sleep and its good for you.
> 
> Where do you see yourself in 5 years?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



3 Kids and a Warrant Officer in the Navy Stationed in Hawaii again... 

What is the most annoying song ever?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 31, 2012)

faehsemc said:


> 3 Kids and a Warrant Officer in the Navy Stationed in Hawaii again...
> 
> What is the most annoying song ever?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Justin Bieber's whole albums..!

How many Pizzas do you eat on a regular day ?

Sent From My Pencil


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 31, 2012)

Back in the bachelor days, many times a week. Nowadays, maybe once a week 

The new Spider-Man or the Batman movie?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## makav31i (Aug 31, 2012)

Definitely Spider-Man. Have always been a fan.

Pokemon or Digimon?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## thelowend (Aug 31, 2012)

makav31i said:


> Definitely Spider-Man. Have always been a fan.
> 
> Pokemon or Digimon?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Pokemon. How many nineties babies made friends through Digimon games? 

Peel my nasty knee scab off or let it be? 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nabeel Kiani (Aug 31, 2012)

thelowend said:


> Pokemon. How many nineties babies made friends through Digimon games?
> 
> Peel my nasty knee scab off or let it be?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Leave it be, don't want to take a risk and leave a mark that would last longer than the scab itself.

Ferrari or Lamborghini?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## DeathCzar (Aug 31, 2012)

Nabeel Kiani said:


> Leave it be, don't want to take a risk and leave a mark that would last longer than the scab itself.
> 
> Ferrari or Lamborghini?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lamborghini.

Do you know Dragon Ball Z?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 31, 2012)

Nope. I'm a potato.

What rom are you running?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Aug 31, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Nope. I'm a potato.
> 
> What rom are you running?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



AOKP by task650 and ktoonsez with KT747 kernal by ktoonsez....  Amazing work those guys do!!!

Do you use TiBu?  I don't...


----------



## leezrd (Aug 31, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> AOKP by task650 and ktoonsez with KT747 kernal by ktoonsez....  Amazing work those guys do!!!
> 
> Do you use TiBu?  I don't...

Click to collapse



I do because my stuff like Pandora unlimited skip isn't in play store obviously

 Tanned or fair skin girls

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## n1newbie (Aug 31, 2012)

leezrd said:


> I do because my stuff like Pandora unlimited skip isn't in play store obviously
> 
> Tanned or fair skin girls
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



nothing
Day or Night? 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## saywhatt (Aug 31, 2012)

n1newbie said:


> nothing
> Day or Night?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Night 

Is there any flashable file for any custom smileys for CM10?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 31, 2012)

saywhatt said:


> Night
> 
> Is there any flashable file for any custom smileys for CM10?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My answer is "Just Google it"  

What do you think about this pic ????? 






Sent From My Pencil


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 31, 2012)

It's funny 

What do you have in your wallet?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## DD-Ripper (Aug 31, 2012)

Have atmosphere inside. Oxygen+Carbon dioxide+Dust to b precise.  
In other words its empty..!! 

How many packets of Potato chips can you eat at one go ??

Sent From My Pencil

---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:24 PM ----------




ArmorD said:


> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



I'm ROFL-ing at this !   

Sent From My Pencil


----------



## WiredPirate (Aug 31, 2012)

One pack of chips. 

Would you rather live in an igloo or a treehouse?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Aug 31, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> One pack of chips.
> 
> Would you rather live in an igloo or a treehouse?

Click to collapse



Treehouse. I can't stand cold weather.

Lumia 710 or 800?

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Aug 31, 2012)

800

Is there anything preferable to A+ certification?


----------



## ortrigger (Sep 1, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> 800
> 
> Is there anything preferable to A+ certification?

Click to collapse



A+ is just where you start. Then you can get the network+ certification and become Cisco or Microsoft certified.

Anybody want a peanut?

sent from my jelly beaned Kindle Fire


----------



## RBarnett09 (Sep 1, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> A+ is just where you start. Then you can get the network+ certification and become Cisco or Microsoft certified.
> 
> Anybody want a peanut?
> 
> sent from my jelly beaned Kindle Fire

Click to collapse



Sure, I'll take a peanut... as long as it's honey roasted.

Have you ever tripped over your knee?

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 1, 2012)

RBarnett09 said:


> Sure, I'll take a peanut... as long as it's honey roasted.
> 
> Have you ever tripped over your knee?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium

Click to collapse



I probably have, I'm kind of clumsy so I've tripped over just about everything.

Do you wear a belt clip or just carry in pocket?


----------



## bassie1995 (Sep 1, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> I probably have, I'm kind of clumsy so I've tripped over just about everything.
> 
> Do you wear a belt clip or just carry in pocket?

Click to collapse



Pocket.

How many phones have you had, including the current one?

Tapatalked from my GT-I9300


----------



## domini99 (Sep 1, 2012)

5.

Lg gd510 pop.
Nokia 6300
Nokia n95
Samsung galaxy mini
Sony ericsson experia arc s.

So the xperia is my current "sending thing"

Xperia or galaxy s3?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Sep 1, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> Pocket.
> 
> How many phones have you had, including the current one?
> 
> Tapatalked from my GT-I9300

Click to collapse



Like 5. I keep them till they die of age.
Bugatti Veyron or Hennessey Venom?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## davidusr (Sep 1, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> Pocket.
> 
> How many phones have you had, including the current one?
> 
> Tapatalked from my GT-I9300

Click to collapse



I have no clue. Ive had cell service since 1991.

Why am I on XDA at 230 in the morning?

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 1, 2012)

domini99 said:


> 5.
> 
> Lg gd510 pop.
> Nokia 6300
> ...

Click to collapse



Depends on which Xperia.

Why do i try to buy a Lumia? 

Sent from my Desire, soon to be replaced by a Lumia... :-/


----------



## domini99 (Sep 1, 2012)

Because wp7 looks nice.

My Windows XP doesn't work with my usb-wifi stick. (partly)

Windows 7 is unsuported by video card, btw i only have 512 mb ram.

Linux is also not suported by video card.

Wich operating system should i install? 



Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## MRsf27 (Sep 1, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Like 5. I keep them till they die of age.
> Bugatti Veyron or Hennessey Venom?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



funny thing about the hennessey venom. He had spend a crap load of money to get the lotus already, then spent a crap load of money to put all that **** into it. What if he was to buy a 95 civic hatchback which weighs even less and put just as much into it? dont you think the civic would be the faster car?


----------



## wokdogol (Sep 1, 2012)

Zantiszar said:


> Well its not common knowledge that  typos were invented by pirates and when youll be saying argh you really say hey you matey
> 
> Is this thread real and are we real and why am I communicating with you in the abandoned mine?
> 
> Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)

Click to collapse



off course its real becoz im able to see ur post and reply ur post, 

y chelsea lose to alttco mdrid last night?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Sep 1, 2012)

pijiey2 said:


> off course its real becoz im able to see ur post and reply ur post,
> 
> y chelsea lose to alttco mdrid last night?

Click to collapse



The Spanish are taking revenge for knocking Barça out last year



Messi or Iniesta? 

Sent from my Google Glasses


----------



## MRsf27 (Sep 1, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> The Spanish are taking revenge for knocking Barça out last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



neither, they both suck  HAHAHHAHAHAAHA

am i trolling?


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 1, 2012)

No. 

SwiftKey or Swype? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Sep 1, 2012)

Swift key, duh!

My place or yours?

Running AOKPb1-30 | flaps 1.1


----------



## MRsf27 (Sep 1, 2012)

It'd be a long drive from my place to yours lol...


awkward or comfortable?


----------



## Jbluna (Sep 1, 2012)

MRsf27 said:


> It'd be a long drive from my place to yours lol...
> 
> 
> awkward or comfortable?

Click to collapse



very comfortable

dark knight rises is taking it's sweet sweet painfully old time to download on my gs3 :/
continue waiting for hours or give up?


----------



## blade30p (Sep 1, 2012)

Jbluna said:


> very comfortable
> 
> dark knight rises is taking it's sweet sweet painfully old time to download on my gs3 :/
> continue waiting for hours or give up?

Click to collapse



Sack both ideas & download it fro Akptop on your PC, took me 11 mins


 Is Sleeping Dogs sick or what?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Forget about this post.
I answerd an old question.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 1, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Sack both ideas & download it fro Akptop on your PC, took me 11 mins
> 
> 
> Is Sleeping Dogs sick or what?
> ...

Click to collapse



No, i dont think so,

Dont you always think that the time flies when youre busy with something you like, and it takes ages with something you dont like?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 1, 2012)

domini99 said:


> No, i dont think so,
> 
> Dont you always think that the time flies when youre busy with something you like, and it takes ages with something you dont like?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Fun: 1 hour turns into 5 minites 
Bored: 1 hour turns into a day

If you were to create a social network what would you call it

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 2, 2012)

All2gether. Only some will understand 

What is the size of your tv?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## bassie1995 (Sep 2, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> All2gether. Only some will understand
> 
> What is the size of your tv?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



26 Inches.

How many monitors do you have (for your PC)?

Tapatalked from my GT-I9300


----------



## BuGGr (Sep 2, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> 26 Inches.
> 
> How many monitors do you have (for your PC)?
> 
> Tapatalked from my GT-I9300

Click to collapse



Only 1 sadly, Illyama 24".

Do you mouse left, right or both?


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 2, 2012)

BuGGr said:


> Only 1 sadly, Illyama 24".
> 
> Do you mouse left, right or both?

Click to collapse



??? I dont understand...me no speaketh english

If you get given £/$1,000,000 What would be the first stupid thing you do with it? (i cant wait to hear)

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## domini99 (Sep 2, 2012)

Change it to € 

Ooow yeah, and buy ketchup.
I forgot it last time.

(if this wasnt the answer your looking for, an other may answer it)

Do you speak potatoes?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 2, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Change it to €
> 
> Ooow yeah, and buy ketchup.
> I forgot it last time.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats a stupid enough answer...just like what i wanted  

If you were part of the sueing team of apple who would you sue first and why

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## domini99 (Sep 2, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Thats a stupid enough answer...just like what i wanted
> 
> If you were part of the sueing team of apple who would you sue first and why
> 
> That's right, I'm a potato. Problem

Click to collapse



Yeeaaah, stupid i am. Nothing else...

I would sue lg. Its tooo expensive.


If you had an iPhone, what would you do?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 2, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Yeeaaah, stupid i am. Nothing else...
> 
> I would sue lg. Its tooo expensive.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Put a video on youtube showing me destroying it with a chainsaw 

If chuck norris is a god then why dosnt he slam my face into the keybieaudwhneisbdhabs.snz.nn #-1+#/+-nbsbJ

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 3, 2012)

Old one. 

CM or AOKP? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Jbluna (Sep 3, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Old one.
> 
> CM or AOKP?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Aokp

Should i sell my POS Samsung Intercept for sprint  buy backs asking price of a totall of...
Wait for it...
5$
?

Sent from my next galaxy far far away using xda premium


----------



## stumpyz9 (Sep 3, 2012)

Jbluna said:


> Aokp
> 
> Should i sell my POS Samsung Intercept for sprint  buy backs asking price of a totall of...
> Wait for it...
> ...

Click to collapse



No, sell it to a hobo for $20

What should i eat for brealfast?

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Sep 3, 2012)

For brealfast? I dont know.
But for breakfast a ham-cheese toast 

If you had 1000 iphones, would you destroy, or sell them?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 3, 2012)

domini99 said:


> For brealfast? I dont know.
> But for breakfast a ham-cheese toast
> 
> If you had 1000 iphones, would you destroy, or sell them?
> ...

Click to collapse



Sell them. Is there any good reason to be up at 3am?


----------



## domini99 (Sep 3, 2012)

No, coz its 10 am here 

Why am i still in bed at 10 am?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Sep 3, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Sell them. Is there any good reason to be up at 3am?

Click to collapse



Sex? Vodka? Both!
Why do I have to go to campus?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 3, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Sex? Vodka? Both!
> Why do I have to go to campus?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



to attend school...

why is it called campus and not school?


----------



## Jbluna (Sep 3, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> to attend school...
> 
> why is it called campus and not school?

Click to collapse



Location location location


Keep s3 or sell and get the note ii

Sent from my SGH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Jbluna said:


> Location location location
> 
> 
> Keep s3 or sell and get the note ii
> ...

Click to collapse



If your a gamer then keep SIII but for best specs then you could say note but i still say SIII (because the screen is massive...just imagine holding that thing to your head)

Would you rather:
Freeze in a block of ice in the antarctic
Or
Boil in a live volcano somewhere around the equator

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 3, 2012)

Boil. It's way faster. And I'm raised in a place that had 30 C degrees minus at winter so I can't stand cold(well no one can but...) 


White or black status bar? 
*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## domini99 (Sep 3, 2012)

Black! White is old and ugly.

What Android is on your phone?
Froyo, gingerbread, ICS or jelly bean?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## debrancherenzym (Sep 3, 2012)

ICS....
What is the purpose of meaning?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## baronmxc (Sep 3, 2012)

debrancherenzym said:


> ICS....
> What is the purpose of meaning?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



A) There is no meaning.

Q) Why has this thread been going on for months? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## blade30p (Sep 3, 2012)

Labrador.


Don't u people have home's to go?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## baronmxc (Sep 3, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Labrador.
> 
> 
> Don't u people have home's to go?
> ...

Click to collapse



I am home as I am off from work today. Just checking out XDA for some new goodies for my phone.

If fairies make the sky blue, why is the grass green?

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## debrancherenzym (Sep 3, 2012)

Bcz fairies poop like pigeons....and it is green....

What is the best comeback line?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 3, 2012)

Suprise, mother*****r! 

What season premiere are you waiting for the most? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 3, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Suprise, mother*****r!
> 
> What season premiere are you waiting for the most?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



None  after seeing soo many tv shows like eastenders and stuff i became brainwashed with boredem

Do you read??? 

That's right, I'm a potato. Problem


----------



## baronmxc (Sep 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> None  after seeing soo many tv shows like eastenders and stuff i became brainwashed with boredem
> 
> Do you read???
> 
> That's right, I'm a potato. Problem

Click to collapse



I read this XDA Forum.

Who let the dogs out?

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 3, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> I read this XDA Forum.
> 
> Who let the dogs out?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium

Click to collapse



Woof. Woof woo...oh...that wasnt what we were goi...uhm...i did?!?

Will richard branson make moon flights cheap when it becomes availible?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## veeman (Sep 3, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Woof. Woof woo...oh...that wasnt what we were goi...uhm...i did?!?
> 
> Will richard branson make moon flights cheap when it becomes availible?
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



No.

Where are the droids I was looking for?


----------



## bassie1995 (Sep 3, 2012)

veeman said:


> No.
> 
> Where are the droids I was looking for?

Click to collapse



Swaziland.

What education do you have?

Tapatalked from my GT-I9300


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 3, 2012)

bachelors...

are these the droids you're looking for?


----------



## baronmxc (Sep 3, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> bachelors...
> 
> are these the droids you're looking for?

Click to collapse



Yes, they ran away from home.

Where are they now?

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## Peterpoose (Sep 3, 2012)

platinumxo said:


> 2.something.  what is Google wallet?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



A way to purchase online!

How many colours in a rainbow 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 4, 2012)

Peterpoose said:


> A way to purchase online!
> 
> How many colours in a rainbow
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



7 me thinks...

What item represents you the most

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Jbluna (Sep 4, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> 7 me thinks...
> 
> What item represents you the most
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse








What should I run as my daily on my Sprint GS3

ICS based rom or Jelly bean leak port


----------



## Phalanx7621 (Sep 4, 2012)

Jbluna said:


> What should I run as my daily on my Sprint GS3
> 
> ICS based rom or Jelly bean leak port

Click to collapse



Try this. http://www.supermodels.nl/lilycole/gallery1.php great reviews

If you reached the end of a rainbow, what would you EXPECT to find?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coolpillow (Sep 4, 2012)

Phalanx7621 said:


> Try this. http://www.supermodels.nl/lilycole/gallery1.php great reviews
> 
> If you reached the end of a rainbow, what would you EXPECT to find?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



More rainbows

So where is Waldo now?


----------



## mikef (Sep 4, 2012)

coolpillow said:


> More rainbows
> 
> So where is Waldo now?

Click to collapse



Hopefully reading the stickied noted guides like all good new users should do.

Why don't computers come with built in vacuum cleaners?


----------



## baronmxc (Sep 4, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> Hopefully reading the stickied noted guides like all good new users should do.
> 
> Why don't computers come with built in vacuum cleaners?

Click to collapse



They do. If you leave the computer on for a long time you will see it sucks in dust when you open up the case after a few months lol.

What OS does your computer run?

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 4, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> They do. If you leave the computer on for a long time you will see it sucks in dust when you open up the case after a few months lol.
> 
> What OS does your computer run?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium

Click to collapse



Temporarily Windows 7...

Time where you're at?


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Sep 4, 2012)

It's 03:20 here.

AOKP or CM?

Running AOKPb1-30 | flaps 1.1


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 4, 2012)

Eun-Hjzjined said:


> It's 03:20 here.
> 
> AOKP or CM?
> 
> Running AOKPb1-30 | flaps 1.1

Click to collapse



AOKP

Time in the center or the right?


----------



## vladuttz (Sep 4, 2012)

BNaughty said:


> AOKP
> 
> Time in the center or the right?

Click to collapse



On the right

Sgs1 or nexus S?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 4, 2012)

Galaxy S. 

What is the ideal screen size in you're opinion?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 4, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Galaxy S.
> 
> What is the ideal screen size in you're opinion?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



4.3 inches is the most ideal screen size.

Does your mom Know that you are a gay ??   

*Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes, she knows I'm happy!

Why do you ask?

Running AOKPb1-30 | flaps 1.1


----------



## Doodsz (Sep 4, 2012)

Eun-Hjzjined said:


> Yes, she knows I'm happy!
> 
> Why do you ask?
> 
> Running AOKPb1-30 | flaps 1.1

Click to collapse



Because you're supposed to ask a question after you've answered one 

If an apple says, "All apples are liars" is the apple telling the truth? 

JellyBeaned from my Nexus S


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 4, 2012)

Doodsz said:


> Because you're supposed to ask a question after you've answered one
> 
> If an apple says, "All apples are liars" is the apple telling the truth?
> 
> JellyBeaned from my Nexus S

Click to collapse



No because he would be lying himself so all apples tell the truth...unless the company apple sues a toy company for looking like the exact same bull crap. Then that would just be bullcrap

Why is xda becoming facebooj for some people

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Rayne-Malik (Sep 4, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> No because he would be lying himself so all apples tell the truth...unless the company apple sues a toy company for looking like the exact same bull crap. Then that would just be bullcrap
> 
> Why is xda becoming facebooj for some people
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Maybe It's because people think what about what they post here instead of posting a problem (untechnology related) that they don't want answers for.

Why does Apple say the Galaxy SIII is a better version of the iPhone and to buy it anyways?


----------



## domini99 (Sep 4, 2012)

Rayne-Malik said:


> Maybe It's because people think what about what they post here instead of posting a problem (untechnology related) that they don't want answers for.
> 
> Why does Apple say the Galaxy SIII is a better version of the iPhone and to buy it anyways?

Click to collapse



Thats simple:
Coz Apple sucks!!!

Why does Apple suck so much?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 4, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Thats simple:
> Coz Apple sucks!!!
> 
> Why does Apple suck so much?
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats simple too:
They were BORN to SUCK!

Why are we talking about Crapple?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## vladuttz (Sep 4, 2012)

because it's not too mainstream yet )

Why is there 1 more week of holiday in my country? RO


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 4, 2012)

vladuttz said:


> because it's not too mainstream yet )
> 
> Why is there 1 more week of holiday in my country? RO

Click to collapse



Because school. Thats why.

What is the answer to the apple-verse

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## domini99 (Sep 4, 2012)

To say how much it sucks.

Why dont we start talking about Android  ??

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 4, 2012)

domini99 said:


> To say how much it sucks.
> 
> Why dont we start talking about Android  ??
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Gotten too mainstream

why dont we talk about binary
010010101010111101010100101010100101010100101010101010011010011001010101110101010101001001010100100101100010010010010100100101010010101001010000011010011001010111111010011011010102

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Sep 4, 2012)

Because there's a 2 in there....

Are you bender?

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## oliuf4e (Sep 4, 2012)

Eun-Hjzjined said:


> Because there's a 2 in there....
> 
> Are you bender?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Last night I was.

What's the 13th digit after the decimal point of Pi?


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 5, 2012)

oliuf4e said:


> Last night I was.
> 
> What's the 13th digit after the decimal point of Pi?

Click to collapse



3.14...uhm...12345678901???

Am i an alien?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## 5.56nato (Sep 5, 2012)

You sure are! 

Who is the greatest warrior of all time? 

Cm9.0.0-gs2-xda premium


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 5, 2012)

5.56nato said:


> You sure are!
> 
> Who is the greatest warrior of all time?
> 
> Cm9.0.0-gs2-xda premium

Click to collapse



 






What was the last food item you ate ?

*Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## leezrd (Sep 5, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> What was the last food item you ate ?
> 
> *Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*

Click to collapse



Hot pocket
Anyone think key lime pie will be much better then jellybean?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## rahulhnair (Sep 5, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Hot pocket
> Anyone think key lime pie will be much better then jellybean?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No..cause its sour...

What happened to K?
G-Gingerbread
H-Honeycomb
I-Icecreamsandwich
J-Jellybean
K-???? :highfive:


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Sep 5, 2012)

rahulhnair said:


> No..cause its sour...
> 
> What happened to K?
> G-Gingerbread
> ...

Click to collapse



K will be kookie

What will you do on the last day when the world ends?

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## rahulhnair (Sep 5, 2012)

-HellRaiser- said:


> K will be kookie
> 
> What will you do on the last day when the world ends?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Brick my roomies phone. 

which came first egg or the chicken??


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Sep 5, 2012)

rahulhnair said:


> Brick my roomies phone.
> 
> which came first egg or the chicken??

Click to collapse



Duh! Eggs offcourse ,eggs are for
breakfast and the chicken is for
supper!

What will happen if apple buy google?


----------



## rahulhnair (Sep 5, 2012)

-HellRaiser- said:


> Duh! Eggs offcourse ,eggs are for
> breakfast and the chicken is for
> supper!
> 
> What will happen if apple buy google?

Click to collapse



We still get Android.. Cause iOS sucks 

If eggs for breakfast and chicken for suppers solves the above, what about yesterdays supper? that counters yours argument


----------



## faehsemc (Sep 5, 2012)

rahulhnair said:


> We still get Android.. Cause iOS sucks
> 
> If eggs for breakfast and chicken for suppers solves the above, what about yesterdays supper? that counters yours argument

Click to collapse



supper was Brinner... eggs were still first.

If u could do anything to your boss, what would it be

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 5, 2012)

I would make him pay me more 

How long do you shower a day?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## bananenbruno (Sep 5, 2012)

1 minute  

Where are my socks? I mean, after they were in a washing machine, they are away! so, where are they? :/


----------



## domini99 (Sep 5, 2012)

bananenbruno said:


> 1 minute
> 
> Where are my socks? I mean, after they were in a washing machine, they are away! so, where are they? :/

Click to collapse



Your washing machine was hungry.


Why cant i sleep?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 5, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Your washing machine was hungry.
> 
> 
> Why cant i sleep?
> ...

Click to collapse



Because you're not trying.

Would you rather have a 3D or 4K (4x1080p) TV?


----------



## bassie1995 (Sep 5, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Because you're not trying.
> 
> Would you rather have a 3D or 4K (4x1080p) TV?

Click to collapse



4K. I feel 1080p is too low for the 1.20+ meter tv's nowadays.

Would you rather have the ICS or JB notification pulldown?

Tapatalked from my GT-I9300


----------



## faehsemc (Sep 6, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> 4K. I feel 1080p is too low for the 1.20+ meter tv's nowadays.
> 
> Would you rather have the ICS or JB notification pulldown?
> 
> Tapatalked from my GT-I9300

Click to collapse



ics. Honestly think jb is over rated.. especially since there is no more flash.

Would you rather get a noogie or polish bike ride?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## baronmxc (Sep 6, 2012)

faehsemc said:


> ics. Honestly think jb is over rated.. especially since there is no more flash.
> 
> Would you rather get a noogie or polish bike ride?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'll polish the bike ride to perfection.

What was your first ever cell phone?

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## 5.56nato (Sep 6, 2012)

Nokia 1100

What will be your next phone? 

Cm9.0.0-gs2-xda premium


----------



## starnetsd (Sep 6, 2012)

Galaxy S3 International quad-core version

Who will be the next USA president ?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## faehsemc (Sep 6, 2012)

starnetsd said:


> Galaxy S3 International quad-core version
> 
> Who will be the next USA president ?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



does it really matter.. it'll either be a giant douche or a turd sandwich.

How many licks does it take to get to the Tootsie roll center or a Tootsie pop?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Sep 6, 2012)

None, if its chuck norris eating it. It will melt all by itself in anticipation.

what's the real measure of happiness? 

Running AOKPb1-30 | flaps 1.1


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 6, 2012)

The amount of alcohol drank... 

When did you last brush your teeth?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 6, 2012)

A few hours ago. Then I cracked open a brewski so I probably should brush again.


Anybody have any reverse cell lookup services they recommend? I get out of state calls all the time and would like to know who I'm dealing with before I talk to them.


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 6, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> A few hours ago. Then I cracked open a brewski so I probably should brush again.
> 
> 
> Anybody have any reverse cell lookup services they recommend? I get out of state calls all the time and would like to know who I'm dealing with before I talk to them.

Click to collapse



I can recommend Root Call Blocker, it works well on my Gnex.

Have you downloaded anything with uTorrent for Android yet?


----------



## anasdcool71 (Sep 6, 2012)

Nope. Just used it for keeping myself updated.

Main difference between Java and C++?


```
System.out.println("Sent from my SGY");
```


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 6, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Nope. Just used it for keeping myself updated.
> 
> Main difference between Java and  C++?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Basicly blah blah blah...along wuth the blah being blah this time instead of blah...idk

What does idk mean??? because i dont know

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## VaderSKN (Sep 6, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Basicly blah blah blah...along wuth the blah being blah this time instead of blah...idk
> 
> What does idk mean??? because i dont know
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Classic troll question.


Why do I destroy every phone after some time of using? It's annoying when I don't have another phone, just in case.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 with Tablet UI using XDA App


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 6, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Classic troll question.
> 
> 
> Why do I destroy every phone after some time of using? It's annoying when I don't have another phone, just in case.
> ...

Click to collapse



Because you are a noooooooooookmnayusksn.....ignore everything i say

Why cant i think of a quetsion

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## baronmxc (Sep 7, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Because you are a noooooooooookmnayusksn.....ignore everything i say
> 
> Why cant i think of a quetsion
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Because I think we asked every question here

-BUT-

What are your thoughts on quantum mechanics?

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Sep 7, 2012)

If I think I understand quantum mechanics, I don't understand quantum mechanics.

Its really going to be interesting when we start seeing quantum satellites go up for communications.

How long do you think we have before the first attempted complicated object gets teleported? By which I mean, something like an apple, or watermelon.

Running AOKPb1-30 | flaps 1.1


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Sep 7, 2012)

Eun-Hjzjined said:


> If I think I understand quantum mechanics, I don't understand quantum mechanics.
> 
> Its really going to be interesting when we start seeing quantum satellites go up for communications.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



probably already been done...

why do you think the govt will release that black underground project?


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 7, 2012)

THE govnt? I don't even feel like answering that but no.

Pen or pencil?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 7, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> THE govnt? I don't even feel like answering that but no.
> 
> Pen or pencil?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Pencil ...!

What would you do to your friend when he had bricked your beloved phone..?

*Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Sep 7, 2012)

Make him fix it, or replace it depending on the brick.

Spaghetti or cordon blu?

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Eun-Hjzjined said:


> Make him fix it, or replace it depending on the brick.
> 
> Spaghetti or cordon blu?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Spaghetti

Facebook or twitter

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## SlimPete (Sep 7, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Facebook or twitter

Click to collapse



a real girlfriend 


whats most usefull, diamants or coal?


----------



## baronmxc (Sep 8, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Spaghetti
> 
> Facebook or twitter
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Facebook.

Does anyone actually still use MySpace? I hope not.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## ScatteredHell (Sep 8, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Facebook.
> 
> Does anyone actually still use MySpace? I hope not.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nah, I'm using Facebook.

What will happen to a water balloon in the space?

I will respect to you, if you can respect to the other rest.


----------



## CuBz90 (Sep 8, 2012)

bandarigoda123 said:


> Nah, I'm using Facebook.
> 
> What will happen to a water balloon in the space?
> 
> I will respect to you, if you can respect to the other rest.

Click to collapse



It will float (if you pop it the water inside will float in the same shape as the balloon or a similar shape). 

If you dropped your phone into a toilet that had a turd in it, would you dip your hand in to get your phone? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## ScatteredHell (Sep 8, 2012)

CuBz90 said:


> It will float (if you pop it the water inside will float in the same shape as the balloon or a similar shape).
> 
> If you dropped your phone into a toilet that had a turd in it, would you dip your hand in to get your phone?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Maybe, but I can use a polyethylene bag to cover my hand 

I will respect to you, if you can respect to the other rest.


----------



## CuBz90 (Sep 8, 2012)

bandarigoda123 said:


> Maybe, but I can use a polyethylene bag to cover my hand
> 
> I will respect to you, if you can respect to the other rest.

Click to collapse



In the time you take to get the bag more water is soaking into your phone. I'd just dip and grab as quickly as possible. I'd rather have a bit of **** on my hands that I can wash off rather than a broken phone 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## baronmxc (Sep 8, 2012)

No question to answer.

When can we move to Mars and forget Earth life?

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Sep 8, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> No question to answer.
> 
> When can we move to Mars and forget Earth life?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium

Click to collapse



As soon as global warning destroys the ozone. We're getting there
Sweet potato or Arrowroot? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## ScatteredHell (Sep 8, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> As soon as global warning destroys the ozone. We're getting there
> Sweet potato or Arrowroot?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Potato.  

Why boys like girls?

I will respect to you, if you can respect to the other rest.


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 8, 2012)

bandarigoda123 said:


> Potato.
> 
> Why boys like girls?
> 
> I will respect to you, if you can respect to the other rest.

Click to collapse



Its life i guess

Am i asking a repeated question?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## harshdoshi25 (Sep 8, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Its life i guess
> 
> Am i asking a repeated question?
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



dunno.  

who's ur least fav. mod ?


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 8, 2012)

harshdoshi25 said:


> dunno.
> 
> who's ur least fav. mod ?

Click to collapse



I wouldnt go there if i were you...they see...EVERYTHING!

Can you burb you zyx's?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah...
(I like your sig 

Do you ride a motorbike?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 8, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Yeah...
> (I like your sig
> 
> Do you ride a motorbike?
> ...

Click to collapse



No...but off topic here...are we by any chance related? I mean were both potatos...wait a sec...thats on topic as its a question but im now going off topic by talking about topics...ill keep quiet now...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 9, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> No...but off topic here...are we by any chance related? I mean were both potatos...wait a sec...thats on topic as its a question but im now going off topic by talking about topics...ill keep quiet now...
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



I think we are... There only one way to find out! The secret potato'five! 

Are YOU a potato?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## baronmxc (Sep 9, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> I think we are... There only one way to find out! The secret potato'five!
> 
> Are YOU a potato?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



I am a couch potato.

What is the purpose of life?

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## Felimenta97 (Sep 9, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> I am a couch potato.
> 
> What is the purpose of life?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium

Click to collapse



Born, study, have fun, make friends, find the love of your life, marry her, work a lot, retire, enjoy the rest of your life and die.

How you prefer to die?

Sent from my LT26i with Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Sep 9, 2012)

Naked and screaming, just how I came.

Music listening: Bluetooth or wire?

Running AOKPb1-30 | flaps 1.1


----------



## krsk77 (Sep 9, 2012)

Wire! Much better sound.

Coca cola or fanta?


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 9, 2012)

krsk77 said:


> Wire! Much better sound.
> 
> Coca cola or fanta?

Click to collapse



1st) coke 2nd) fanta

If i you to have a choice to choose more yuckey food or little quality food. What would you choose?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 9, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



No...no problem...be as much big premium potato you want to be..

Have you ever counted upto infinity ?

*Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*


----------



## anasdcool71 (Sep 9, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> No...no problem...be as much big premium potato you want to be..
> 
> Have you ever counted upto infinity ?
> 
> *Sent From My Premium Potato 2 HD*

Click to collapse



No. Never thought about doing that. Seemed kinda lame.

Who do you think is a better rapper - Eminem or Lil Wayne?


```
System.out.println("Sent from my SGY");
```


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 9, 2012)

Neither. But I'll say Eminem... 

How long does your battery last? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Sep 9, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Neither. But I'll say Eminem...
> 
> How long does your battery last?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



About the lifetime of my phone.

Best HDTV screen size? I've got a 47, thinking of getting a bigger one as when I moved into my new house my living room is about twice the size as my old apartment.

Running AOKPb1-30 | flaps 1.1


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 9, 2012)

Eun-Hjzjined said:


> About the lifetime of my phone.
> 
> Best HDTV screen size? I've got a 47, thinking of getting a bigger one as when I moved into my new house my living room is about twice the size as my old apartment.
> 
> Running AOKPb1-30 | flaps 1.1

Click to collapse



For price id go 40' but for gaming and stuff like that id go 50'-55'

If you could relive a moment in time. What would it be?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## faehsemc (Sep 10, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> For price id go 40' but for gaming and stuff like that id go 50'-55'
> 
> If you could relive a moment in time. What would it be?
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



The first time I saw my son.

What is the worst vegetable ever?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 10, 2012)

faehsemc said:


> The first time I saw my son.
> 
> What is the worst vegetable ever?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What are you talking about? Veg is great!...ok...peas...there...i said it!

Will i ever be...*dramatic turn face* loved? (by a potato??? Please be a potato!!!) *forever alone.jpg*

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (Sep 10, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> What are you talking about? Veg is great!...ok...peas...there...i said it!
> 
> Will i ever be...*dramatic turn face* loved? (by a potato??? Please be a potato!!!) *forever alone.jpg*
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



No


Why do you love potatoes so?

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 10, 2012)

o0BlacknesS0o said:


> No
> 
> 
> Why do you love potatoes so?
> ...

Click to collapse



Just random 

Will i ever be loved (real life now XD)

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (Sep 10, 2012)

Only if you have money to support her shopping...unless you are a female...then only if you put out every single time he is ready to...and cook...good food


Would au gratin potatoes be considered "cheesy" potato porn?


Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 10, 2012)

o0BlacknesS0o said:


> Only if you have money to support her shopping...unless you are a female...then only if you put out every single time he is ready to...and cook...good food
> 
> 
> Would au gratin potatoes be considered "cheesy" potato porn?
> ...

Click to collapse



The simple solution to that is...do you talk to everyone with that potayto mouth of yours?!?!

Can i ask a question?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm sure you can, but no


What specifically is the difference between a fruit and vegetable...as in what makes a fruit a fruit and a vegetable a vegetable?


Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 10, 2012)

I think vegetables grow in the ground or in "bushes" whilst fruits grow in trees.

Do you like potatoes?


*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## VeeFenty (Sep 10, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> I think vegetables grow in the ground or in "bushes" whilst fruits grow in trees.
> 
> Do you like potatoes?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No.

Would you move to Mars, if life there was possible ?


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 10, 2012)

VeeFenty said:


> No.
> 
> Would you move to Mars, if life there was possible ?

Click to collapse



Id rather paint the desert red

Are you happy and you know it?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (Sep 10, 2012)

No, i would just wait for all the whiney people who complain about this world to leave...making this world awesome again


Why would Michael Bay make the ninja turtles aliens?

EDIT: SORRY MY RESPONSE WAS TO THE MARS QUESTION LOL


Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0

---------- Post added at 04:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 PM ----------




gmaster1 said:


> Id rather paint the desert red
> 
> Are you happy and you know it?
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Yes

Will you clap your hands?

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Sep 10, 2012)

o0BlacknesS0o said:


> No, i would just wait for all the whiney people who complain about this world to leave...making this world awesome again
> 
> 
> Why would Michael Bay make the ninja turtles aliens?
> ...

Click to collapse



No

Are you using a Cyanogenmod based rom?

Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 063_XOBX (Sep 10, 2012)

Not exactly based but it has a lot of cm code mixed in. Uses trebuchet as the launcher too.


Anybody else still rocking a single core phone? As long as the development on my NS4G is still going I don't feel the need to upgrade.


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 10, 2012)

devstaff said:


> No
> 
> Are you using a Cyanogenmod based rom?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No...im using a 'u ruined the thing' rom XD

Do you want android to become a super hero! Defeating the dr. Apple!

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Sep 10, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> No...im using a 'u ruined the thing' rom XD
> 
> Do you want android to become a super hero! Defeating the dr. Apple!
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



No

Which musicplayer on the phone do you use?

Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krsk77 (Sep 10, 2012)

Google music

Sony xperia P black or silver?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Sep 11, 2012)

krsk77 said:


> Google music
> 
> Sony xperia P black or silver?

Click to collapse



Black

Sony or LG?

Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 11, 2012)

Sony!

What is your favourite font?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Sep 11, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Sony!
> 
> What is your favourite font?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Hmm, I say Aller Bold.

What phone do you have?

1300th post

Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Sep 11, 2012)

Sony erricson xperia arc s.

What colour is you phone?



PS. Congularations with your 1300th post!

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## mendezj666 (Sep 11, 2012)

Titanium gray

Who is going to win the Sunday night football game between the 49's and Lions?


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Sep 11, 2012)

The lions.

If you were to eat free at one sandwich place for the year, would it be subway or Quiznos?

Running AOKPb1-30 | flaps 1.1


----------



## boborone (Sep 11, 2012)

Eun-Hjzjined said:


> The lions.
> 
> If you were to eat free at one sandwich place for the year, would it be subway or Quiznos?
> 
> Running AOKPb1-30 | flaps 1.1

Click to collapse



Hands down quiznos. 

To fap or not to fap


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 11, 2012)

boborone said:


> Hands down quiznos.
> 
> To fap or not to fap

Click to collapse



to fap. there's not a man in your family if you dont.


The Toxic Avenger, or Creepshow?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Sep 11, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> to fap. there's not a man in your family if you dont.
> 
> 
> The Toxic Avenger, or Creepshow?

Click to collapse



Idk

Tapatalk or the xda app?

Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krsk77 (Sep 11, 2012)

Simple tapatalk because i use it for other forums too.

Skype or MSN?


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 11, 2012)

Skype. Msn has died ages ago.

The colour of the socks you're currently wearing?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Peterpoose (Sep 11, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Skype. Msn has died ages ago.
> 
> The colour of the socks you're currently wearing?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Not wearing any!

Girth or length?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bord1er1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Peterpoose said:


> Not wearing any!
> 
> Girth or length?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Gay question not answering 

Which super hero would win superman or chuck Norris? Lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## trell959 (Sep 12, 2012)

bord1er1 said:


> Gay question not answering
> 
> Which super hero would win superman or chuck Norris? Lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



You got something against gays?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## faehsemc (Sep 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You got something against gays?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Really.. a gay debate on this thread? And no. As long as they are not overly flamboyant to make someone else uncomfortable. I do not care who or what you have sex with as long as its legal.. (I.e. 18+)

What is your 70s song?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bord1er1 (Sep 12, 2012)

trell959 said:


> You got something against gays?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Omg I said that question was plus I'm Christian we don't allow homosexuality nothing against gays though

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Sep 12, 2012)

Okaaay, can we continue the thread? I rather liked it. 
Stairway To Heaven.
Would you rather eat potato chips or French fries?_?

Sent from my Bread Slice running pure Potato


----------



## trell959 (Sep 12, 2012)

faehsemc said:


> Really.. a gay debate on this thread? And no. As long as they are not overly flamboyant to make someone else uncomfortable. I do not care who or what you have sex with as long as its legal.. (I.e. 18+)
> 
> What is your 70s song?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse











bord1er1 said:


> Omg I said that question was plus I'm Christian we don't allow homosexuality nothing against gays though
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation

Click to collapse



Guys..  I wasn't being serious.....

And I'm not into 70's music really.

Favorite band?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blade30p (Sep 12, 2012)

Linkin park


Cheeseburger
 Or
Beefburger?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 12, 2012)

I think cheeseburger usually has a beef in it but... I'll just say beef burger...

Where do you work at?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## blade30p (Sep 12, 2012)

IAC Group.

 Where do u work?

Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 12, 2012)

blade30p said:


> IAC Group.
> 
> Where do u work?
> 
> Sent from My Omega powered beast, using Xparent ICS

Click to collapse



Nowhere...yet...havnt even moved home yet.

If i were to say yes to everything what would you ask? (nothing ott)

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## ortrigger (Sep 12, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Nowhere...yet...havnt even moved home yet.
> 
> If i were to say yes to everything what would you ask? (nothing ott)
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Will you promise to switch to iPhone?

*insert troll face here*

Would you rather have a bloated stock android phone or a jail-broken iPhone? 

sent from my jelly beaned kindle fire.


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 12, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> Will you promise to switch to iPhone?
> 
> *insert troll face here*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Iphone

What phone do you want but not have

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Mac of York (Sep 12, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Iphone
> 
> What phone do you want but not have
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



S3.

What do you like more ... flashing roms or tweaking roms? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## starnetsd (Sep 12, 2012)

Flashing roms .
What is more important to you , your phone with a new rom or your girlfriend ?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mac of York (Sep 12, 2012)

Lol I am going to say my wife then my son and then my phone lol... what a question.

Laptop desktop or phone? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Sep 13, 2012)

All 3, when I can get my win8 powered 10'' tab with gsm voice calling.

Do you think winrt tablets will actually hit near the 200 dollar mark?

Sent from my Xoom using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 13, 2012)

They should if they want to sell but they won't. Not without hidden costs or schemes.

Do you really see any difference between Pepsi and Coca Cola?


----------



## PervyBiscuit (Sep 13, 2012)

You might not be able to see a difference, besides different labels, but their sure is a taste difference. 

what was your first phone? 

Sent from my Gangnam Style CM10 Rom using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 13, 2012)

First phone was a black white screen Motorola(it had that sexy antenna on the top  ), great phone. My first real smart phone(by real I mean  Android, Symbian is not smart) was ZTE Blade.

Can you really see any difference between scotch and bourbon? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## anasdcool71 (Sep 13, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> First phone was a black white screen Motorola(it had that sexy antenna on the top  ), great phone. My first real smart phone(by real I mean  Android, Symbian is not smart) was ZTE Blade.
> 
> Can you really see any difference between scotch and bourbon?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Nope. But i feel bourbon's better.

Year of your first date?


```
System.out.println("Sent from my SGY");
```


----------



## cammbot (Sep 14, 2012)

Year of first date: 1999

Question: What is the worst movie that you have watched?


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 14, 2012)

Bollywood: Teen Patti (Lamest possible rip-off of 21)
Hollywood: Ghost Rider 2

Do you prefer tap water or mineral water & why?


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 14, 2012)

Tap water. After I heard how mineral water is produced, I'm never drinking it again...

When's the last time you got drunk?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 14, 2012)

Never I drink sensibly

Drugs or alcohol

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 14, 2012)

Alcohol!

Whiskey or vodka?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## MrPandroid (Sep 14, 2012)

Whiskey.

Automatic or manual? 

Sent from my One V using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Sep 14, 2012)

MrPandroid said:


> Whiskey.
> 
> Automatic or manual?
> 
> Sent from my One V using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Manual. I'm not trusting circuitry with my handling.  
Pizza or good old fashioned Chapati (Unleavened bread)  with stew?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 14, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Manual. I'm not trusting circuitry with my handling.
> Pizza or good old fashioned Chapati (Unleavened bread)  with stew?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Chapati is an essential part of lunch/dinner here in India, so Pizza 

Rising low cost brand - Micromax or Karbonn?


----------



## predatOr (Sep 14, 2012)

Karbonn... 
Which football team you hate? 

Sent from my ST15i using xda app-developers app


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 14, 2012)

PREDATOR95 said:


> Karbonn...
> Which football team you hate?
> 
> Sent from my ST15i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Auburn. **** Auburn.

OWSLA or Mau5trap?


----------



## starnetsd (Sep 14, 2012)

OWSLA 

How would you like to die : car crash or plane crash ? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## baronmxc (Sep 14, 2012)

starnetsd said:


> OWSLA
> 
> How would you like to die : car crash or plane crash ?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Car crash.

When will flying cars become mainstream?

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 15, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Car crash.
> 
> When will flying cars become mainstream?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium

Click to collapse



When we have octcore android devices

To be or not to be? 

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 15, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> When we have octcore android devices
> 
> To be or not to be?
> 
> Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.

Click to collapse



To bee a bee. That is the answer

What will happen when we have no more movie ideas, no more phone ideas, no more os ideas, and no more ideas for ideas?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## krsk77 (Sep 16, 2012)

Then the aliens will come with new ideas!!!  XD 

Whats better in performence and every thing? Htc One S or Sony Xperia S? Any suggestions?


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 16, 2012)

krsk77 said:


> Then the aliens will come with new ideas!!!  XD
> 
> Whats better in performence and every thing? Htc One S or Sony Xperia S? Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Look at the specs yourself 

Why am i addicted to xda 

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## dmarco (Sep 16, 2012)

Because it's a better addiction than Crack! LoL

Do you believe the world will come to an end on 12/21/12 ?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 16, 2012)

dmarco said:


> Because it's a better addiction than Crack! LoL
> 
> Do you believe the world will come to an end on 12/21/12 ?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No.jpg

Will i ever become famouse

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## dmarco (Sep 16, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 16, 2012)

dmarco said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



 auto correct...

Will i ever kill auto correct

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## ortrigger (Sep 16, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> auto correct...
> 
> Will i ever kill auto correct
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Probably not because it would involve killing your phone.

When will the spectrum get its own forum? 

sent from my LG spectrum.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Sep 16, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> auto correct...
> 
> Will i ever kill auto correct
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



It will kill you before you do it yourself!

Why do people believe that the world is going to end on a particular day?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## beekiller1 (Sep 17, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> It will kill you before you do it yourself!
> 
> Why do people believe that the world is going to end on a particular day?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Because they wanna believe anything that ppl say 



Who makes the best phones htc / Samsung / Motorola / lg ?

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 17, 2012)

beekiller1 said:


> Because they wanna believe anything that ppl say
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Uhm...id say its a mix between htc and samsung. If you think about the HOX and GS3 its kinds the same apart from small things that i camt decide on...

Why im i on my phone at night everyday

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## zaidi_a (Sep 17, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> Uhm...id say its a mix between htc and samsung. If you think about the HOX and GS3 its kinds the same apart from small things that i camt decide on...
> 
> Why im i on my phone at night everyday
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Because I suspect you are addicted to xda like most of us. 
whats the best jb rom for t989?


----------



## question100 (Sep 17, 2012)

zaidi_a said:


> Because I suspect you are addicted to xda like most of us.
> whats the best jb rom for t989?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1752309


How to change your default apk icon to a third party icon without using any theme like go launcher.?

Sent from Hermes


----------



## natethegreat86 (Sep 17, 2012)

Launchers like apex and nova will allow u to customize individual icons if that's what u are looking for I'm sure you could even create your own icons and use them. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 17, 2012)

natethegreat86 said:


> Launchers like apex and nova will allow u to customize individual icons if that's what u are looking for I'm sure you could even create your own icons and use them.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



banned for posting without knowing the rules of this thread.
Moving on :/

Do you think the new range of Xperia phones are material or are they just for show?


----------



## krsk77 (Sep 17, 2012)

Some of them could be material

Ok another try : What do YOU think is a better phone in performence and every thing else. Htc One S or Sony Xperia S ???


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Sep 17, 2012)

krsk77 said:


> Some of them could be material
> 
> Ok another try : What do YOU think is a better phone in performence and every thing else. Htc One S or Sony Xperia S ???

Click to collapse



Potato


Why? 

Sent from my Asus Transformer using XDA Premium HD


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 17, 2012)

krsk77 said:


> Some of them could be material
> 
> Ok another try : What do YOU think is a better phone in performence and every thing else. Htc One S or Sony Xperia S ???

Click to collapse



I think One has better performance. But I'd take Sony before HTC.

Favourite liquor brand?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## knight79 (Sep 17, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> I think One has better performance. But I'd take Sony before HTC.
> 
> Favourite liquor brand?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Jim Beam 

t-bone or prime rib?


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Sep 17, 2012)

knight79 said:


> Jim Beam
> 
> t-bone or prime rib?

Click to collapse



Rib
Liver or intestine? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 17, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Rib
> Liver or intestine?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



I have both. 

emoticons or emoji?


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 17, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> I have both.
> 
> emoticons or emoji?

Click to collapse



emoticons   XD >.<  :X :3

Xperia U or Defy+ ?


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 17, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> emoticons   XD >.<  :X :3
> 
> Xperia U or Defy+ ?

Click to collapse



Potato+ (please take into mind that this is just a way of saying i aint answering because of this or that...in this case its because i dont even know about the 2 above and because this question is too common)

GLaD-oS or potato os

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## Jimlarck (Sep 17, 2012)

PotatOS.

If we do invent a time machine in the future. Wouldn't that mean we would have it today? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 18, 2012)

no because you travel in time, you cannot put a time machine into a time machine to time travel it. That would be stupidception.

Who is more gay (in terms of super powers) - Aquaman or Captain America?


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Sep 18, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> no because you travel in time, you cannot put a time machine into a time machine to time travel it. That would be stupidception.
> 
> Who is more gay (in terms of super powers) - Aquaman or Captain America?

Click to collapse



Captain America. At least Aquaman can swim
Who's cooler,Superman or evil twin in the parallel universe?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## question100 (Sep 18, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Captain America. At least Aquaman can swim
> Who's cooler,Superman or evil twin in the parallel universe?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Superman, when he is not in the parallel universe 







question100 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1752309
> 
> 
> How to change your default apk icon to a third party icon without using any theme like go launcher.?
> ...

Click to collapse



Still doesn't answer my question yet. 

Sent from Hermes


----------



## Jimlarck (Sep 18, 2012)

vj_dustin said:


> no because you travel in time, you cannot put a time machine into a time machine to time travel it. That would be stupidception.
> 
> Who is more gay (in terms of super powers) - Aquaman or Captain America?

Click to collapse



But the people with the knowledge of how to create a time machine would be here.

Sent from a satellite in space.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Xbox or PlayStation? (Since there isn't a question to answer.)

sent from my captivate glide running ICS (NardROM 0.4 Rooted)


----------



## krsk77 (Sep 18, 2012)

Playstation!!!!!!

Will the next version of psvita be smaller?


----------



## Jimlarck (Sep 18, 2012)

krsk77 said:


> Playstation!!!!!!
> 
> Will the next version of psvita be smaller?

Click to collapse



I really don't like the psvita but no! It'll stay the same size!

What do you think the next PlayStation will be called? The orbis or the PS4?

Sent from a satellite in space.


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 18, 2012)

I bet it'll be PS4.

Stock roms or AOSP?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2012)

AOSP.
Android or iOS?

sent from my captivate glide running ICS (NardROM 0.4 Rooted)


----------



## anasdcool71 (Sep 18, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> I bet it'll be PS4.
> 
> Stock roms or AOSP?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



AOSP.

Why do you have a premium potato and not tomato?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 18, 2012)

Because tomatoes are so last season

Do you like carrots?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## .xxx. (Sep 18, 2012)

It depends on my mood, sometimes no and sometimes yea.

Are you a nerd?

Sent from Hell!!


----------



## shahrukhraza (Sep 19, 2012)

At my school and with my friends yeah but over here?... I'm what they call a noob!

Summer or winter?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## philcox97 (Sep 19, 2012)

Def summer

Why should I not buy an iPhone 5?

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## Jimlarck (Sep 19, 2012)

philcox97 said:


> Def summer
> 
> Why should I not buy an iPhone 5?
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Because its just an overpriced iPhone 4s.

Honey Mango Pie or Apple Pie? 

Sent from a satellite in space.


----------



## galaxys (Sep 19, 2012)

Apple Pie

Why is the sky blue?


----------



## Jimlarck (Sep 19, 2012)

galaxys said:


> Apple Pie
> 
> Why is the sky blue?

Click to collapse



Son of a... WHY?!?! Y U NO LEIK HONEY MANGO PIE?!?!?!

Sent from a satellite in space.


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Sep 19, 2012)

Jimlarck said:


> Son of a... WHY?!?! Y U NO LEIK HONEY MANGO PIE?!?!?!
> 
> Sent from a satellite in space.

Click to collapse



Honey and Mango are some pretty random flavouring choices
Who's responsible? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 19, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Honey and Mango are some pretty random flavouring choices
> Who's responsible?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



I am when it cones to saving...pataytos!

Why do i write these things hoping id get an 'lol' but my face when writing this is laughing soo much i die...*sarcasm*

That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 19, 2012)

gmaster1 said:


> I am when it cones to saving...pataytos!
> 
> Why do i write these things hoping id get an 'lol' but my face when writing this is laughing soo much i die...*sarcasm*
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potayto. Problem

Click to collapse



Start making some sense and you might get your 100th thank by New Years.


Does anyone remember World League Football, from the 90s?


----------



## Jimlarck (Sep 20, 2012)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Start making some sense and you might get your 100th thank by New Years.
> 
> 
> Does anyone remember World League Football, from the 90s?

Click to collapse



I never found anything interesting in sports. So no. 






Does this work?


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Sep 20, 2012)

Jimlarck said:


> I never found anything interesting in sports. So no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HYFR
Chicken noodle soup or Oxtail soup?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 20, 2012)

Chicken noodle.

Where does yo grandfather live?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 20, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Chicken noodle.
> 
> Where does yo grandfather live?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



My mom's dad died of cancer, and my dads dad died of cancer. Guess what I have to look forward to.

What's going on this weekend?


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 20, 2012)

Booze and chicks!

Sorry to hear the btw 

Weed or cig?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 20, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Booze and chicks!
> 
> Sorry to hear the btw
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Depends on who I'm with and what mood I'm in. But mostly weed....

Prebuilt computer or build your own? 

Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.


----------



## PoXFreak (Sep 20, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Depends on who I'm with and what mood I'm in. But mostly weed....
> 
> Prebuilt computer or build your own?
> 
> Sent from my inter galactic super fantastic communication device.

Click to collapse



Too easy to build your own, buy a prebuilt and have a warranty.

American football or British rugby?

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Sep 20, 2012)

PoXFreak said:


> Too easy to build your own, buy a prebuilt and have a warranty.
> 
> American football or British rugby?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



British rugby. Be a man and take a tackle without padding.
Karate or Kickboxing? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## jRi0T68 (Sep 20, 2012)

If you mean actual Karate, instead of using it as a general term for any martial art, then kickboxing.  I believe the best basis for self defense is a combination of Hapkido and Jiu jitsu.

How the hell do I stop my wife from snoring do I can get more than 3 hours of sleep? I can't sleep with earplugs, because I won't hear my alarm.


----------



## jaredw444 (Sep 21, 2012)

jRi0T68 said:


> If you mean actual Karate, instead of using it as a general term for any martial art, then kickboxing.  I believe the best basis for self defense is a combination of Hapkido and Jiu jitsu.
> 
> How the hell do I stop my wife from snoring do I can get more than 3 hours of sleep? I can't sleep with earplugs, because I won't hear my alarm.

Click to collapse



A pillow does wonders

Jim beam or coconut rum

Sent from my LG-VM670 using xda app-developers app


----------



## firered365 (Sep 21, 2012)

jaredw444 said:


> A pillow does wonders
> 
> Jim beam or coconut rum
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



None. I can't drink alcoholic beverages (if they are)

What college did you go to?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## bzmotoninja83 (Sep 21, 2012)

The school of hard knocks.....


Is it OK to microwave this?

^^^ YouTube series.




(Paid for by the BZMOTO Administration)


----------



## gplock (Sep 21, 2012)

Its not safe to microwave any thing .......

Will u watch a quarter moon walk?  Wait 4 it...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7KUuzfi4co&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## question100 (Sep 21, 2012)

Shawn said:


> AOSP.
> Android or iOS?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











anasdcool71 said:


> AOSP.
> 
> Why do you have a premium potato and not tomato?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because you cannot eat a premium tomato chips. 



SwiftKey or Swype? 

Sent from my LG-P690 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ohamn (Sep 21, 2012)

question100 said:


> Because you cannot eat a premium tomato chips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Definitely Swype!

Warm or cold?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Omaxe (Sep 22, 2012)

Collllllllddddd.... 


Eminem or Justin Bieber? 




* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *


----------



## firered365 (Sep 22, 2012)

Omaxe said:


> Collllllllddddd....
> 
> 
> Eminem or Justin Bieber?
> ...

Click to collapse



None, don't like either of them. 
What new shows or seasons are you interested in?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Omaxe (Sep 22, 2012)

firered365 said:


> None, don't like either of them.
> What new shows or seasons are you interested in?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse




MTV Roadies



Arranged Marriage or Love Marriage! 





* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Sep 22, 2012)

Jimlarck said:


> I never found anything interesting in sports. So no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes.  Drinking is a sport.  Valid argument you have.

Sent from your mom.


----------



## tehrectifier (Sep 22, 2012)

I wonder what the stats are for arranged marriages working out or ending in divorce?

I guess it depends on who's doing the arranging...

I'd prefer a "love" marriage, but an arranged marriage would be an interesting experiment that I couldn't totally knock till I've tried it.



Do you think marijuana should be legal/illegal, and how would you compare it to drinking alcohol in terms of risk vs reward, or the +/- effects it has on the user in terms of health & safety?


Sent from my GT-N8013 using xda premium


----------



## leo321 (Sep 22, 2012)

tehrectifier said:


> I wonder what the stats are for arranged marriages working out or ending in divorce?
> 
> I guess it depends on who's doing the arranging...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Legalize it, commercialize it, and tax the **** out of it. There would be a lot of revenue. It is much safer in my opinion than alcohol. Even more safe when vaporized or taken orally, rather than smoked the old fashioned way.

What are they selling!? CHOCOLATE!!


----------



## Omaxe (Sep 22, 2012)

leo321 said:


> Legalize it, commercialize it, and tax the **** out of it. There would be a lot of revenue. It is much safer in my opinion than alcohol. Even more safe when vaporized or taken orally, rather than smoked the old fashioned way.
> 
> What are they selling!? CHOCOLATE!!

Click to collapse



Vannilla  


Harry Potter or Narnia? 




* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *


----------



## leo321 (Sep 22, 2012)

Omaxe said:


> Vannilla
> 
> 
> Harry Potter or Narnia?
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually that was my signature  I forgot to ask a question.

Harry Potter!

If you could have Penny or Bernadette as your girlfriend which would you pick? (I'd pick Bernadette because I have a thing for nerds)

What are they selling!? CHOCOLATE!!


----------



## alchopop (Sep 22, 2012)

Omaxe said:


> Vannilla
> 
> 
> Harry Potter or Narnia?
> ...

Click to collapse



Narnia

Why am I supposed to ask another question? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## leo321 (Sep 22, 2012)

alchopop said:


> Narnia
> 
> Why am I supposed to ask another question?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



So the thread continues. Its a game.

Was the post above me a trick question or were you sincere in asking it .

What are they selling!? CHOCOLATE!!


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah... 

The most epic guitar solo? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Omaxe (Sep 22, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Yeah...
> 
> The most epic guitar solo?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Omaxe's 20M Concert, 


Red Chilli or Green Chilli? 




* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *


----------



## loudlyace4 (Sep 22, 2012)

*McDonal or Burger King?*



Omaxe said:


> Omaxe's 20M Concert,
> 
> 
> Red Chilli or Green Chilli?
> ...

Click to collapse



Red Chilli.. like a 5 star restaurants Chillis!!.. Haha 

McDonald or Burger King?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mobile Device: Samsung Galaxy S Plus I9001
Rom: ParanoidAndroid RC 3 [Thanks to Doomsday94]
Kernel: CastagnaIT
CPU: ARMv7 Processor rev 2 (v71)
Recovery: CWM Recovery 5.5.0.4
Baseband: XXKPF
Governor & I/O: SmartassV2 - Lionheart -brazilianwax
Frequencies: 192 - 1401 MHz



> Thumbs Up! If i ever Helped You!

Click to collapse


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 22, 2012)

loudlyace4 said:


> Red Chilli.. like a 5 star restaurants Chillis!!.. Haha
> 
> McDonald or Burger King?

Click to collapse



Don't have burger king here, but I'd die before I ate McDonald's


Mother or red bull? Or something else?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Omaxe (Sep 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Don't have burger king here, but I'd die before I ate McDonald's
> 
> 
> Mother or red bull? Or something else?
> ...

Click to collapse



McDonalds?  They Sucks... 


Red bull...  It gives you the wingsss... 



PS3 or xBox 360? 




* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 22, 2012)

Xbox 360

Thor or Loki?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## loudlyace4 (Sep 22, 2012)

*Loki Loki Look LOK LOK!*



Hayden18 said:


> Xbox 360
> 
> Thor or Loki?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



I Prefer, Loki! Co'z I can be Invi in no time and sneak to gals.. Haha LOL! just kidding 

Android Or Iphone? Why, In Your Opinion ?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mobile Device: Samsung Galaxy S Plus I9001
Rom: ParanoidAndroid RC 3 [Thanks to Doomsday94]
Kernel: CastagnaIT
CPU: ARMv7 Processor rev 2 (v71)
Recovery: CWM Recovery 5.5.0.4
Baseband: XXKPF
Governor & I/O: SmartassV2 - Lionheart -brazilianwax
Frequencies: 192 - 1401 MHz



> Thumbs Up! If i ever Helped You!

Click to collapse


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 22, 2012)

Android, because it's open source and if I don't like the rom on my phone I can flash a different one

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Omaxe (Sep 22, 2012)

SIII or Note II? 






* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 23, 2012)

Note 2

600cc or 1000cc?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 23, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Note 2
> 
> 600cc or 1000cc?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



1000CC

What should i do with my cracked screen Nokia Lumia 710?


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 23, 2012)

race55 said:


> 1000CC
> 
> What should i do with my cracked screen Nokia Lumia 710?

Click to collapse



Throw it away or get it replaced. 

Kindle Fire or B&N Nook? 

One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 23, 2012)

gadgetroid said:


> Throw it away or get it replaced.
> 
> Kindle Fire or B&N Nook?
> 
> One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012

Click to collapse



Kindle Fire, nook isn't available in the UK.

Beats Audio, your opinion.

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 23, 2012)

Can't find any difference to be honest...

Favourite game for Android?  

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 23, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Can't find any difference to be honest...
> 
> Favourite game for Android?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Dead Space on the Tab. 

Best designed app on Android? 

One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012


----------



## Fallon9111 (Sep 23, 2012)

gadgetroid said:


> Dead Space on the Tab.
> 
> Best designed app on Android?
> 
> One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012

Click to collapse



(IMO) Rom Toolbox (pro)

Why do none of the custom splash flashing instructions (written for nexus 7 or others) not work?


----------



## krsk77 (Sep 23, 2012)

Because  . . . 

Wich headphones do you prefer akg k451 or akg k450


----------



## DinoSoup (Sep 23, 2012)

Neither...

If apes somehow broke into your home, what would you do? I'm talking 10-20 btw.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## VaderSKN (Sep 23, 2012)

whatiznt said:


> Neither...
> 
> If apes somehow broke into your home, what would you do? I'm talking 10-20 btw.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I would throw my Nokia 3310 at them. They will fell the POWER OF NOKIA.

Rammstein or Justn Bieber?

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 23, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> I would throw my Nokia 3310 at them. They will fell the POWER OF NOKIA.
> 
> Rammstein or Justn Bieber?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA app

Click to collapse



Rammstien, Beiber can go die....

Your thoughts on Moombahton? 

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 24, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Rammstien, Beiber can go die....
> 
> Your thoughts on Moombahton?
> 
> Sent from an unstable WiFi connection

Click to collapse



Don't care for electronic, house or any kind of music that involves making sounds on the computer rather than using real instruments. Rock FTW! 

Alterbridge or Coldplay? 

One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012


----------



## Omaxe (Sep 24, 2012)

gadgetroid said:


> Don't care for electronic, house or any kind of music that involves making sounds on the computer rather than using real instruments. Rock FTW!
> 
> Alterbridge or Coldplay?
> 
> One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012

Click to collapse



Neither.... 



1100 or 3310




* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 24, 2012)

Omaxe said:


> Neither....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Neither. 

Symbian or Palm OS? 

One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Sep 24, 2012)

gadgetroid said:


> Neither.
> 
> Symbian or Palm OS?
> 
> One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012

Click to collapse



Palm. 
Android or Windows phone 8?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## leo321 (Sep 24, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Palm.
> Android or Windows phone 8?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Android.

Amoled Plus or SLCD?

What are they selling!? CHOCOLATE!!


----------



## Talal916 (Sep 24, 2012)

leo321 said:


> Android.
> 
> Amoled Plus or SLCD?
> 
> What are they selling!? CHOCOLATE!!

Click to collapse



AMOLED Plus because those blacks 

Windows 7 or Windows 8?

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 24, 2012)

Talal916 said:


> AMOLED Plus because those blacks
> 
> Windows 7 or Windows 8?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR

Click to collapse



Windows 8. 

OSX or Linux? 

One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012


----------



## Omaxe (Sep 24, 2012)

Neither... 


SII or Tab 2 7.1 




* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *


----------



## leo321 (Sep 24, 2012)

Omaxe said:


> Neither...
> 
> 
> SII or Tab 2 7.1
> ...

Click to collapse



Stop being indecisive and fu¢king choose one of the answers when you post in this thread! Lol






gadgetroid said:


> Windows 8.
> 
> OSX or Linux?
> 
> One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012

Click to collapse



OSX because I have a MacBook and love the UI, and I'm not a developer, so no need for the Linux attributes. I like linux's "free-ness" though lol.

What are they selling!? CHOCOLATE!!


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 24, 2012)

Omaxe said:


> Neither...
> 
> 
> SII or Tab 2 7.1
> ...

Click to collapse



S2.

Last movie you saw?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 24, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> S2.
> 
> Last movie you saw?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



HATES! Max Thieriot was amazing! 

Favourite pizza? 

One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012


----------



## Youngunn2008 (Sep 24, 2012)

gadgetroid said:


> HATES! Max Thieriot was amazing!
> 
> Favourite pizza?
> 
> One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012

Click to collapse



Imo's thin crust. Provel cheese... awesome. 

What's wrong with the world in your eyes?


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 24, 2012)

Youngunn2008 said:


> Imo's thin crust. Provel cheese... awesome.
> 
> What's wrong with the world in your eyes?

Click to collapse



Phonies everywhere! 

Favourite literary character? 

One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012


----------



## Youngunn2008 (Sep 24, 2012)

gadgetroid said:


> Phonies everywhere!
> 
> Favourite literary character?
> 
> One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012

Click to collapse



Gunslinger Roland from the dark tower series ...

Favorite video game all time? Mines Zelda link to the past.


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 24, 2012)

Youngunn2008 said:


> Gunslinger Roland from the dark tower series ...
> 
> Favorite video game all time? Mines Zelda link to the past.

Click to collapse



Nice game. Mine's Toshi's Island. 

Fave handheld console? 

One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 24, 2012)

My phone.

Favorite whiskey?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Samak (Sep 24, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> My phone.
> 
> Favorite whiskey?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



I dont drink 

Fav pc game???


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 24, 2012)

Don't play on PC anymore, to many hax0rs

Siri or Google now?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## prinxo (Sep 24, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Don't play on PC anymore, to many hax0rs
> 
> Siri or Google now?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Siri, of course.

German or belgian beer?


----------



## wuby (Sep 24, 2012)

Belgium.

Do you know that our president likes to steal pens?

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## ROFLkopter (Sep 24, 2012)

Nope, because we have a Prime Minister, not a president  
Nexus 7 or new Galaxy Note 10.1? 

Typed with SwiftKey 3 on my CyanogenMod 9.1 powered HTC Explorer using XDA Premium


----------



## Samak (Sep 24, 2012)

Galaxy Note 10.1

Galaxy S3 or One X??


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 24, 2012)

Neither I like the size of my Xperia S

Being drunk or high?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Omaxe (Sep 24, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Neither I like the size of my Xperia S
> 
> Being drunk or high?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Neither 


Galxy Y or Xperia Mini? 




* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *


----------



## Samak (Sep 24, 2012)

Xperia mini..

Windows phone 8 or iOS 6??


----------



## wuby (Sep 24, 2012)

WP8 obv.

Ex or sex?!

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Omaxe (Sep 24, 2012)

wuby said:


> WP8 obv.
> 
> Ex or sex?!
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ex




* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *

---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------

Police or Military? 




* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 24, 2012)

Omaxe said:


> Police or Military?

Click to collapse



No.

Will Curiosity find evidence of past life on Mars?


----------



## huggs (Sep 24, 2012)

No, I clean up my messes and cover my tracks before I leave anyplace

Will b*tches ever learn to act right?


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 24, 2012)

huggs said:


> No, I clean up my messes and cover my tracks before I leave anyplace
> 
> Will b*tches ever learn to act right?

Click to collapse



Yeah... but aren't you like 13yo...?

Physics or chemistry(don't say neither)?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 24, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Yeah... but aren't you like 13yo...?
> 
> Physics or chemistry(don't say neither)?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Chemistry,  things go boom......

Should I buy an Evo 3D? 

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## huggs (Sep 24, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Yeah... but aren't you like 13yo...?
> 
> Physics or chemistry(don't say neither)?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



nah, more like 13 inches
i skeet = physics AND chemistry

you ain't heard?


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 24, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Chemistry,  things go boom......
> 
> Should I buy an Evo 3D?
> 
> Sent from an unstable WiFi connection

Click to collapse



I'm not too confident in the 3D phones, most likely you will get a headache from it.

Do you eat breakfast?


----------



## KingAmir (Sep 24, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> I'm not too confident in the 3D phones, most likely you will get a headache from it.
> 
> Do you eat breakfast?

Click to collapse



Yes I eat breakfast. Usually toast and nutella with a hot chocolate if I'm in a rush. 

Where do babies come from? (Explain creatively, I have attention problems) :laugh:


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Sep 24, 2012)

Deftone said:


> Yes I eat breakfast. Usually toast and nutella with a hot chocolate if I'm in a rush.
> 
> Where do babies come from? (Explain creatively, I have attention problems) :laugh:

Click to collapse



The hospital.
It's not lying if it's a half truth right?  

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 24, 2012)

Depends on the context

Stylus, yes or no?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## faehsemc (Sep 24, 2012)

If it doesn't drink more..

Does O' Doyle really rule?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## baronmxc (Sep 25, 2012)

faehsemc said:


> If it doesn't drink more..
> 
> Does O' Doyle really rule?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Maybe, maybe not.

Why do the NFLs replacement refs suck so bad?

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 25, 2012)

Deftone said:


> Yes I eat breakfast. Usually toast and nutella with a hot chocolate if I'm in a rush.
> 
> Where do babies come from? (Explain creatively, I have attention problems) :laugh:

Click to collapse



I know it's against the rules, but I want to answer this one. 

Santa drops them down the chimneys. 

One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012 

---------- Post added at 11:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 AM ----------




baronmxc said:


> Maybe, maybe not.
> 
> Why do the NFLs replacement refs suck so bad?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium

Click to collapse



No idea, don't watch them. 

N-Gage or N-Gage QD(can't say neither)? 

One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 25, 2012)

gadgetroid said:


> I know it's against the rules, but I want to answer this one.
> 
> Santa drops them down the chimneys.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



N-Gage.

Best phone for $30?

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 25, 2012)

race55 said:


> N-Gage.
> 
> Best phone for $30?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nokia 1100. 

Ubuntu 12.10 or Windows 8? 

One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012


----------



## domini99 (Sep 25, 2012)

gadgetroid said:


> Nokia 1100.
> 
> Ubuntu 12.10 or Windows 8?
> 
> One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012

Click to collapse



Ubuntu 12.10

Use Windows Vista or trown computer out of Window?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 25, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Ubuntu 12.10
> 
> Use Windows Vista or trown computer out of Window?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Out of windows. Gets much more views on YouTube 

Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (Sep 25, 2012)

race55 said:


> Out of windows. Gets much more views on YouTube
> 
> Sent from my HTC Flyer P512 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



xD

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 25, 2012)

Digital music or CDs? 

One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012


----------



## AndromacK (Sep 25, 2012)

gadgetroid said:


> Digital music or CDs?
> 
> One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012

Click to collapse



CDs

Why does the sea is blue?


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Sep 25, 2012)

AndromacK said:


> CDs
> 
> Why does the sea is blue?

Click to collapse



Because of your bad grammar.  Or was it the way sunlight deflects off the moon? Nope,your grammar.
See what I just did there? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 25, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Because of your bad grammar.  Or was it the way sunlight deflects off the moon? Nope,your grammar.
> See what I just did there?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Yeah, you asked so many questions that I couldn't choose which one to answer. 

Potatoes or sweet potatoes? 

One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 25, 2012)

gadgetroid said:


> Yeah, you asked so many questions that I couldn't choose which one to answer.
> 
> Potatoes or sweet potatoes?
> 
> One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012

Click to collapse



Potatoes.

What to do with Acer laptop?

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 25, 2012)

race55 said:


> Potatoes.
> 
> What to do with Acer laptop?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Throw it away. Buy a Sony VAIO or MacBook 13". 

Spongebob or Patrick? 

One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012


----------



## stefnu (Sep 25, 2012)

Patrick is a star *_* 
What's your favorite sport?


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 25, 2012)

stefnu said:


> Patrick is a star *_*
> What's your favorite sport?

Click to collapse



Why don't you go along to the general thread of your phone and make a few posts there? You're not allowed to post on Off Topic forums till you have crossed ten posts. Make a few helpful posts first, then we'll talk.  

My favourite sport is Quidditch! 

What's your favourite drink? 

One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 25, 2012)

Jack Daniels with coke


Favourite Linux distro

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 25, 2012)

Android... Ubuntu for computer I guess.

Face unlock, yes or no?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 25, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Android... Ubuntu for computer I guess.
> 
> Face unlock, yes or no?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



No, what if my face got disfigured if someone slapped me or I have an accident? If have an unusable phone then. 

Favourite 8 bit computer? 

One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012


----------



## Omaxe (Sep 25, 2012)

gadgetroid said:


> No, what if my face got disfigured if someone slapped me or I have an accident? If have an unusable phone then.
> 
> Favourite 8 bit computer?
> 
> One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012

Click to collapse



Idk... 

Strawberry or Cherry




* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 25, 2012)

Omaxe said:


> Idk...
> 
> Strawberry or Cherry
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Neither, but you could make that sherry. 

Harry Potter or Twilight? 

One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012


----------



## Omaxe (Sep 25, 2012)

gadgetroid said:


> Neither, but you could make that sherry.
> 
> Harry Potter or Twilight?
> 
> One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012

Click to collapse



Twilight... 


Lumia or Omnia? 




* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 25, 2012)

Omaxe said:


> Twilight...
> 
> 
> Lumia or Omnia?
> ...

Click to collapse



Lumia.

Best $30 phone?

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Youngunn2008 (Sep 25, 2012)

race55 said:


> Lumia.
> 
> Best $30 phone?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Can't go wrong with the original Motorola RAZR flip phone. 

Vanilla android or OEM skinned (sense, blur, touch wiz)


----------



## Omaxe (Sep 25, 2012)

Oem... 


Sense or Touchwizz UX




* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *


----------



## Youngunn2008 (Sep 25, 2012)

Omaxe said:


> Oem...
> 
> 
> Sense or Touchwizz UX
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a hard one, I would say sense 4 only. All previous sense versions sucked though. 

What would you say to Tim Cook apple CEO if you had that chance ... regarding their stupidity and greed


----------



## Omaxe (Sep 25, 2012)

I'll Say "Problem? " with 30 Trucks of 5 Cent Coins




If god agree ro complete your one wish...  What would you wish? 




* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *


----------



## Youngunn2008 (Sep 25, 2012)

To do away with all ridiculous governments and debt and money so that life could be spent living where you want and spending time with your family. 

If you could move anywhere you wanted where?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 25, 2012)

Youngunn2008 said:


> To do away with all ridiculous governments and debt and money so that life could be spent living where you want and spending time with your family.
> 
> If you could move anywhere you wanted where?

Click to collapse



I would move to the google headquarters building.

Why is the original Motorola razor a good phone?

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 25, 2012)

race55 said:


> I would move to the google headquarters building.
> 
> Why is the original Motorola razor a good phone?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Brand name, descent specs, Moto is known for good radios, it's aesthetically pleasing.

My doctor told me manufacturer is going to stop producing Xanax in November, but I couldn't find any info about it online. Should I trust my doctor and start panicking? Or should I trust the internets and not worry about it?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 25, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Brand name, descent specs, Moto is known for good radios, it's aesthetically pleasing.
> 
> My doctor told me manufacturer is going to stop producing Xanax in November, but I couldn't find any info about it online. Should I trust my doctor and start panicking? Or should I trust the internets and not worry about it?

Click to collapse



You should trust the doctor.

Why is a $30 razor good when I can get a $25 backflip?

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 25, 2012)

Razor and flip phone has nothing in common. *claps knee*


Favorite pr0n actor?


*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 25, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Razor and flip phone has nothing in common. *claps knee*
> 
> 
> Favorite pr0n actor?
> ...

Click to collapse



Idk...............

Cheapest cell phone?

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## fotak-x (Sep 25, 2012)

race55 said:


> Idk...............
> 
> Cheapest cell phone?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



xperia x8 

jb or ics?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 25, 2012)

fotak-x said:


> xperia x8
> 
> jb or ics?

Click to collapse



Jb .

Is a xperia mini pro for $20 a good deal?

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 26, 2012)

Yea

Laptop or desktop computer?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

Laptop

What do you mostly like about ubuntu?


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 26, 2012)

Its free, looks nice and can play windows games 

What about you?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Its free, looks nice and can play windows games
> 
> What about you?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



The looks, the speed, and the support

Quote message in reply?


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Laptop
> 
> What do you mostly like about ubuntu?

Click to collapse



Mainly Unity, though I must admit I'm pretty drawn to the MacBuntu pack too. 

How long have you been using Ubuntu? 

One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

gadgetroid said:


> Mainly Unity, though I must admit I'm pretty drawn to the MacBuntu pack too.
> 
> How long have you been using Ubuntu?
> 
> One ****ing minute! - Billie Joe Armstrong at iHeartRadio Music Fest 2012

Click to collapse



I have discs that date to version 8.04


Unity, gnome, kde.. etc, which one do you prefer?


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I have discs that date to version 8.04
> 
> 
> Unity, gnome, kde.. etc, which one do you prefer?

Click to collapse



Whatever comes pre-installed


If you could date any celebrity for 1 night only, who would it be and why?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 26, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I have discs that date to version 8.04
> 
> 
> Unity, gnome, kde.. etc, which one do you prefer?

Click to collapse



Unity if I want to show off to my Windows friends. Otherwise GNOME. 

Windows ME or DOS? 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Omaxe (Sep 26, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Whatever comes pre-installed
> 
> 
> If you could date any celebrity for 1 night only, who would it be and why?
> ...

Click to collapse



Sunny Leone  

You know the Reason 




* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Sep 26, 2012)

gadgetroid said:


> Unity if I want to show off to my Windows friends. Otherwise GNOME.
> 
> Windows ME or DOS?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Windows
Why does the idea of elections get to people?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## husam666 (Sep 26, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Windows
> Why does the idea of elections get to people?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Because it's stupid, just like them


Am I right?


----------



## mrjustusthomas (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah you're right. 

What would happen if a vampire bit a zombie? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 26, 2012)

mrjustusthomas said:


> Yeah you're right.
> 
> What would happen if a vampire bit a zombie?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Don't know, don't care. Cause I don't believe they're there Mac. 

UCB or Levis? 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Omaxe (Sep 26, 2012)

gadgetroid said:


> Don't know, don't care. Cause I don't believe they're there Mac.
> 
> UCB or Levis?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Levis 




* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *

---------- Post added at 05:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 AM ----------

Kill Zone or Call of Duty:MW




* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 26, 2012)

Omaxe said:


> Levis
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



CODMW Mobilised. 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------

Apple pie or American Pie? 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Samak (Sep 26, 2012)

gadgetroid said:


> CODMW Mobilised.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



American Pie

Apple or Blackberry?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 26, 2012)

Samak46 said:


> American Pie
> 
> Apple or Blackberry?

Click to collapse



9mm to the face.

What ROM you running?

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## Jbluna (Sep 26, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> 9mm to the face.
> 
> What ROM you running?
> 
> Sent from an unstable WiFi connection

Click to collapse



Blazer

'Whatever the latest/best Super Amoled is'
Or 
Super LCD 2

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## Omaxe (Sep 26, 2012)

Jbluna said:


> Blazer
> 
> 'Whatever the latest/best Super Amoled is'
> Or
> ...

Click to collapse



Amoled



Tom or Jerry? 




* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 26, 2012)

Omaxe said:


> Amoled
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tom, because he's cute! 

Have you ever tried coding a Symbian application?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## .xxx. (Sep 26, 2012)

No. Currently learning assembly languages.
Dbz or naruto? And why 

Sent from Hell!!


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 26, 2012)

.xxx. said:


> No. Currently learning assembly languages.
> Dbz or naruto? And why
> 
> Sent from Hell!!

Click to collapse



Neither, 'cause i don't watch them. 

PAN Base or Mia Base on pizzas?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DD-Ripper (Sep 26, 2012)

gadgetroid said:


> Neither, 'cause i don't watch them.
> 
> PAN Base or Mia Base on pizzas?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I prefer simple thin crust ones 

How is my signature bar..???
Its my first ever attempt in Photoshop CS5.1...made it just now.

(In case ur on Tapatalk/Xda App):






Sent from My Premium Calculator HD


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow man! That's sweet! Really like it! BTW, Mia crust and thin crust are the same. 

Nokia N95 or Nokia 5800

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 26, 2012)

Neither, but I'll say N95 because I have one(friend gave it)

Dexter or Wire?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Omaxe (Sep 26, 2012)

gadgetroid said:


> Tom, because he's cute!
> 
> Have you ever tried coding a Symbian application?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Made Payment Gateway Bypass in Symbian 




* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *


----------



## Omaxe (Sep 26, 2012)

Goku or Vegeta? 




* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *


----------



## .xxx. (Sep 26, 2012)

No doubt, goku man.. 

Do you think tixen os will flourish like android has due to it being open source.

Sent from Hell!!


----------



## Omaxe (Sep 26, 2012)

.xxx. said:


> No doubt, goku man..
> 
> Do you think tixen os will flourish like android has due to it being open source.
> 
> Sent from Hell!!

Click to collapse



No... 


SPD or Mystic Force?  




* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 26, 2012)

Mystic force(have no idea whatcha talking about).

Simpsons or South Park?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Omaxe (Sep 26, 2012)

Simpsons....  


What's your Blood Group? 




* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Sep 26, 2012)

B-

shinchan or selena gomez  ????


----------



## faehsemc (Sep 26, 2012)

kkrraazzyy said:


> B-
> 
> shinchan or selena gomez  ????

Click to collapse



Selena Gomez!!! Lol

What is worse, pooping or peeing?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anasdcool71 (Sep 26, 2012)

faehsemc said:


> Selena Gomez!!! Lol
> 
> What is worse, pooping or peeing?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pooping, obviously.

Best avenger according to you?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## Samak (Sep 26, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Pooping, obviously.
> 
> Best avenger according to you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Iron Man

Best superhero movie according to u??


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 26, 2012)

Samak46 said:


> Iron Man
> 
> Best superhero movie according to u??

Click to collapse



Sin City. Hands down, no contest.

French toast or pancakes?


----------



## gplock (Sep 26, 2012)

Pancakes with blueberry syrup......

Will u watch my video of water dancing on top of my home made sub box.. has a 12 inch JL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWw7zcd63gY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 26, 2012)

gplock said:


> Pancakes with blueberry syrup......
> 
> Will u watch my video of water dancing on top of my home made sub box.. has a 12 inch JL
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool vid, the water looks awesome right around 1:10.

Who is John Galt?


----------



## faehsemc (Sep 26, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Cool vid, the water looks awesome right around 1:10.
> 
> Who is John Galt?

Click to collapse



He is the spawn of a Mr. And Mrs. Galt

Best NES game of all time?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Sep 26, 2012)

contra

best footballer acc. to you ????


----------



## Omaxe (Sep 27, 2012)

kkrraazzyy said:


> contra
> 
> best footballer acc. to you ????

Click to collapse



Me 


How to kill a zombie? 




* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *


----------



## iDelta (Sep 27, 2012)

Omaxe said:


> Me
> 
> 
> How to kill a zombie?
> ...

Click to collapse



Install Zombie Dash and play. Shoot or jump on those weird looking inhuman things to kill them. 

Do you have an XBox 720?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1


----------



## iSilens (Sep 27, 2012)

Nope, I went for the PS 4.

What should I do if I'm sleepy at work?


----------



## huggs (Sep 27, 2012)

Pour a 5 hour energy in a cup of cofee, add sugar, no cream

is there a theoretical way to retrieve stored information from a black hole?


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 27, 2012)

There is simply no way to retrieve any info about black holes. Not with today's tech anyway.

Best TV make?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Sep 27, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> There is simply no way to retrieve any info about black holes. Not with today's tech anyway.
> 
> Best TV make?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



LG
Best PC manufacturer?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## question100 (Sep 27, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> LG
> Best PC manufacturer?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Asus. (for me! ) 


Nerd or Geek? Explain your answer. 



Sent from Hermes


----------



## saywhatt (Sep 27, 2012)

question100 said:


> Asus. (for me! )
> 
> 
> Nerd or Geek? Explain your answer.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nerd. Idk.. nerd sounds cooler than geek (say what?!)

If you were on a sinking boat and neither of your mom and wife/girlfriend (husband/boyfriend) knows how to swim and you have the last life jacket on your hand.. who would you save? Explain  hahaha

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## anasdcool71 (Sep 27, 2012)

saywhatt said:


> Nerd. Idk.. nerd sounds cooler than geek (say what?!)
> 
> If you were on a sinking boat and neither of your mom and wife/girlfriend (husband/boyfriend) knows how to swim and you have the last life jacket on your hand.. who would you save? Explain  hahaha
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I myself don't know how to swim! I'll use the life jacket for myself!
Just kiddin, i know how to swim, even if i didn't, i would have saved my mom (this decision dosen't need an explanation).

XDA full of geeks or smart guys?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## faehsemc (Sep 27, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> I myself don't know how to swim! I'll use the life jacket for myself!
> Just kiddin, i know how to swim, even if i didn't, i would have saved my mom (this decision dosen't need an explanation).
> 
> XDA full of geeks or smart guys?
> ...

Click to collapse



Xda is full of *****es, moaners, whiners, and complainers, trolls and flamers. But also has a lot smart guys. Thank you devs

If you had to smell one of these things, which would it be? Can't say neither.

 A fart from fat bastard or Arnold Schwarzenegger's sweaty jock strap?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Omaxe (Sep 27, 2012)

I love Petrol Smell...  But option B is okay... 


Do you Love Petrol/Diesel Smell? 




* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 27, 2012)

Omaxe said:


> I love Petrol Smell...  But option B is okay...
> 
> 
> Do you Love Petrol/Diesel Smell?
> ...

Click to collapse



No I don't love it, but I don't hate it either.

Are you going to buy Bad Piggies today?


----------



## Omaxe (Sep 27, 2012)

Nyo... 

Neva... 



What was your first phone? 




* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *


----------



## Tom-Los (Sep 27, 2012)

My first phone.. A Nokia 3310.

What's the second word of the fourth comment on page 237?


----------



## iDelta (Sep 27, 2012)

Sony Bravia I think... 

You jelly? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 27, 2012)

iDelta said:


> Sony Bravia I think...
> 
> You jelly?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1

Click to collapse



No

Should I be worried now that I'm the only person in my family that doesn't have an iPhone?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 27, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> No
> 
> Should I be worried now that I'm the only person in my family that doesn't have an iPhone?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



No, show them the awesomeness of Android! 

Motorola or O2? 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 27, 2012)

No, but remember, it has to be a head shot or they just keep coming.

Whats worse, a paper cut or a burn of equal size?


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 27, 2012)

Paper cut. 

Bullet for My Valentine or Escape the Fate?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 27, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Paper cut.
> 
> Bullet for My Valentine or Escape the Fate?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Mmmm evanescence
Nfs or burnout?

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 27, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Paper cut.
> 
> Bullet for My Valentine or Escape the Fate?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Bullet For My Valentine, awesome songs 

Your idea of a good night in?

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 27, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Bullet For My Valentine, awesome songs
> 
> Your idea of a good night in?
> 
> Sent from an unstable WiFi connection

Click to collapse



Maximum of 4 friends hanging out. Smoking and listening to music, alcohol optional. Woman sleeps in my bed.

favorite CM/AOKP themechooser theme?


----------



## chrisbass (Sep 27, 2012)

Naked simplicity



Who's the master Leroy?? Who's the master?


----------



## Jimlarck (Sep 27, 2012)

gadgetroid said:


> Windows 8.

Click to collapse









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Sep 28, 2012)

chrisbass said:


> Naked simplicity
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the master Leroy?? Who's the master?

Click to collapse



BRUCE LEE.

Straight shots or punch?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## iDelta (Sep 28, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> BRUCE LEE.
> 
> Straight shots or punch?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Straight. 

Dirt 3 or Forza 4?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Sep 28, 2012)

Dirt 3!

6 or 8?

Get On Your Knees And Pray
Running AOKPb1-30 | flaps 1.1


----------



## WiredPirate (Sep 28, 2012)

Eun-Hjzjined said:


> Dirt 3!
> 
> 6 or 8?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



6

If you had to pick one, would you punch a puppy or punch a baby?


----------



## gplock (Sep 28, 2012)

Baby!!!!  

How many days till December 8th? 

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FoxNovak (Sep 28, 2012)

70 something. 
Who do you think is more badass than sephiroth? Not including chuck Norris

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 28, 2012)

Elizabeth 2. 

Beer or booze?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Grim Reaper (Sep 28, 2012)

Beer. 

If you could experience anything in the world without it affecting your current life what would it be? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## Jimlarck (Sep 28, 2012)

Grim Reaper said:


> Beer.
> 
> If you could experience anything in the world without it affecting your current life what would it be?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Living life backwards. Be born old. Then wait for the time when you're almost young enough to go to college. Finish college go to high school. Junior High then go back to elementary. Go to kinder. Take naps all the time. Then become a baby. Up to when you were in your mother. Then end life as an orgasm.

Justin Bieber or Rebecca Black?
Can't say neither.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Whiplashh (Sep 28, 2012)

Jimlarck said:


> Living life backwards. Be born old. Then wait for the time when you're almost young enough to go to college. Finish college go to high school. Junior High then go back to elementary. Go to kinder. Take naps all the time. Then become a baby. Up to when you were in your mother. Then end life as an orgasm.
> 
> Justin Bieber or Rebecca Black?
> Can't say neither.
> ...

Click to collapse



If I can pick the song with Big Sean or Usher in it, Justin Bieber.

Android, IPhone, Or Windows phone? Based on Looks only.

EVO 4G: Swagged Out with Swagged Out Stock+.


----------



## lukix.95 (Sep 28, 2012)

Whiplashh said:


> Android, IPhone, Or Windows phone? Based on Looks only.

Click to collapse



Android, but 4.0 or higher

Do you agree that jelly bean is smooth as so as IOS 5/6?


----------



## Jimlarck (Sep 28, 2012)

lukix.95 said:


> Android, but 4.0 or higher
> 
> Do you agree that jelly bean is smooth as so as IOS 5/6?

Click to collapse



No. Its smoother.

What is the difference between Okay and Ok?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Sep 28, 2012)

Jimlarck said:


> No. Its smoother.
> 
> What is the difference between Okay and Ok?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Okay is  OK and OK is okay meaning everything is just K

I wish ... I was a successful man 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## faehsemc (Sep 29, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Okay is  OK and OK is okay meaning everything is just K
> 
> I wish ... I was a successful man
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wtf is the question?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 29, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Okay is  OK and OK is okay meaning everything is just K
> 
> I wish ... I was a successful man
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wrong thread, Corrupt A Wish...

Sent from an unstable WiFi connection


----------



## shahrukhraza (Sep 29, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Wrong thread, Corrupt A Wish...
> 
> Sent from an unstable WiFi connection

Click to collapse



Whoopsie daisy 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## iDelta (Sep 29, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Whoopsie daisy
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sad... 

Would you kiss Kesha or Jessie J? Or worst case scenario JB

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 29, 2012)

iDelta said:


> Sad...
> 
> Would you kiss Kesha or Jessie J? Or worst case scenario JB
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1

Click to collapse



Ke$ha at least looks hot, so I'll go with her. 

AOSP or AOKP?


----------



## firered365 (Sep 29, 2012)

gadgetroid said:


> Ke$ha at least looks hot, so I'll go with her.
> 
> AOSP or AOKP?

Click to collapse



AOSP!

Did you buy any apps on the 25 Billion app sale on the Play Store.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 29, 2012)

firered365 said:


> AOSP!
> 
> Did you buy any apps on the 25 Billion app sale on the Play Store.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



No


Is Google now worth it, even though its very intrusive

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 29, 2012)

No, it doesn't recognize my accent  Still better than Siri though...

Guitar or bass?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## X8invisible (Sep 29, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> No, it doesn't recognize my accent  Still better than Siri though...
> 
> Guitar or bass?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Mmm guitar
Also change the English style in settings maybe it'll work
With what would you compare the new iPhone?

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## Grim Reaper (Sep 29, 2012)

A piece of expensive jewelry. Once we get it we wonder why we wanted it. 

If you could ask your future self anything what would it be and why. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 29, 2012)

Grim Reaper said:


> A piece of expensive jewelry. Once we get it we wonder why we wanted it.
> 
> If you could ask your future self anything what would it be and why.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'd ask him, "Did The Dying Demigod go on a worldwide tour yet?" The Dying Demigod is my band. 

Acoustic drum set or electric drum set?


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 29, 2012)

Acoustic.

Acoustic or electric guitar?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## iDelta (Sep 29, 2012)

Electric uh duh! The one Linkin Park uses. LP ftw! 

Aaaanyaay, iPhone 5 (rot in a hole) or SIII or Nexus S (lick its feet apple!) 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 29, 2012)

iDelta said:


> Electric uh duh! The one Linkin Park uses. LP ftw!
> 
> Aaaanyaay, iPhone 5 (rot in a hole) or SIII or Nexus S (lick its feet apple!)
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1

Click to collapse



S3.

Is a HTC TyTn 2 for $10 a good deal?

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## OjeteNui (Sep 29, 2012)

race55 said:


> S3.
> 
> Is a HTC TyTn 2 for $10 a good deal?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Certainly a good deal for a collector, not for an everyday user... I think...

Fried potatoes or roasted potatoes with my dinner?


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 29, 2012)

OjeteNui said:


> Certainly a good deal for a collector, not for an everyday user... I think...
> 
> Fried potatoes or roasted potatoes with my dinner?

Click to collapse



Frutti potatoes...

Beer or cider¿

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Sep 29, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Frutti potatoes...
> 
> Beer or cider¿
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Cider,but only cause I'm drinking already.
Vodka or soda? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 29, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Cider,but only cause I'm drinking already.
> Vodka or soda?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



What the heel man? Vodka! I'm so intoxicated already because of that liquid! :cheers: it's like the only 'cheap' booze here in Finland

Favourite beverage? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Sep 30, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> What the heel man? Vodka! I'm so intoxicated already because of that liquid! :cheers: it's like the only 'cheap' booze here in Finland
> 
> Favourite beverage?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Mountain dew....

Favorite animal? (Don't just say dog or cat or something, be specific)


----------



## KeanuC (Sep 30, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Mountain dew....
> 
> Favorite animal? (Don't just say dog or cat or something, be specific)

Click to collapse



Pitbull

At what age did you receive your first kiss?

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Omaxe (Sep 30, 2012)

16..


Coca Cola or Pepsi? 




* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *


----------



## Hayden18 (Sep 30, 2012)

Coca cola


Sky Diving or bungee jumping

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## XperiaNeoVNoob (Sep 30, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Coca cola
> 
> 
> Sky Diving or bungee jumping
> ...

Click to collapse



Sky diving
Android or iphone?

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 30, 2012)

Android. 

Incubus or Green Day?


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 30, 2012)

Green Day.

Black coffee or with milk?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Trublood_ (Sep 30, 2012)

With milk 


Harry Potter or Lord of the Rings?

Enviado de meu GT-S5570 usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phalanx7621 (Sep 30, 2012)

Trublood_ said:


> With milk
> 
> 
> Harry Potter or Lord of the Rings?
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh that's tough. Hrmm. Lord of the rings I suppose. One night stand with hot chick who u find out later used to be a dude, or marriage to a hot chick who was never a dude but who has 10 kids.


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 30, 2012)

Phalanx7621 said:


> Oh that's tough. Hrmm. Lord of the rings I suppose. One night stand with hot chick who u find out later used to be a dude, or marriage to a hot chick who was never a dude but who has 10 kids.

Click to collapse



Oh, thats tough.  The latter, I suppose. 

WebOS or BB OS?


----------



## Samak (Sep 30, 2012)

gadgetroid said:


> Oh, thats tough.  The latter, I suppose.
> 
> WebOS or BB OS?

Click to collapse



WebOS

Nvidia ot ATI???


----------



## huggs (Sep 30, 2012)

Samak46 said:


> WebOS
> 
> Nvidia ot ATI???

Click to collapse



Nvidia

HTC or Samsung?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 30, 2012)

huggs said:


> Nvidia
> 
> HTC or Samsung?

Click to collapse



Another HTC Nexus? (Yes, please)
Otherwise, (sadly) Samsung (no locked bootloaders....at least on T-Mobile)
HP or Dell?
Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 30, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Another HTC Nexus? (Yes, please)
> Otherwise, (sadly) Samsung (no locked bootloaders....at least on T-Mobile)
> HP or Dell?
> Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....

Click to collapse



Dell, cause Alienware is pretty awesome.

How good is Supercharger V6?

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 30, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Dell, cause Alienware is pretty awesome.
> 
> How good is Supercharger V6?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Amazing! 

Android x86 with ARM libraries or Android x86 by Intel?

Sent from my asus_laptop using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Omaxe (Sep 30, 2012)

gadgetroid said:


> Amazing!
> 
> Android x86 with ARM libraries or Android x86 by Intel?
> 
> Sent from my asus_laptop using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



¡ntel


Sansui or Toshiba? 




* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *


----------



## gadgetroid (Sep 30, 2012)

Omaxe said:


> ¡ntel
> 
> 
> Sansui or Toshiba?
> ...

Click to collapse



Neither. 

AT&T or T-Mobile?

Sent from my asus_laptop using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 30, 2012)

Neither.

What's the longest time you've been without sleep?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Juan_Largearm (Sep 30, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Neither.
> 
> What's the longest time you've been without sleep?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



~30 hours.

Is there another word for synonym?


----------



## leezrd (Oct 1, 2012)

Juan_Largearm said:


> ~30 hours.
> 
> Is there another word for synonym?

Click to collapse



I couldn't find one

Georgia bulldogs or s. Carolina gamecocks Saturday?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Jimlarck (Oct 1, 2012)

leezrd said:


> I couldn't find one
> 
> Georgia bulldogs or s. Carolina gamecocks Saturday?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not interesting in sports.. but judging by the names I'll say bulldogs?

Linux or Windows?
(Can guess what the answer is anyways c

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DinoSoup (Oct 1, 2012)

Jimlarck said:


> Not interesting in sports.. but judging by the names I'll say bulldogs?
> 
> Linux or Windows?
> (Can guess what the answer is anyways c
> ...

Click to collapse



Mac! 

If you couldn't use Android, what OS/device would you use?


----------



## leezrd (Oct 1, 2012)

whatiznt said:


> Mac!
> 
> If you couldn't use Android, what OS/device would you use?

Click to collapse



Windows

Note 2 or wait for next nexus phone

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## flastnoles11 (Oct 1, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Windows
> 
> Note 2 or wait for next nexus phone
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Next nexus phone for sure...

Soccer (futbol in countries other than the U.S.) or american football?


----------



## gadgetroid (Oct 1, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Next nexus phone for sure...
> 
> Soccer (futbol in countries other than the U.S.) or american football?

Click to collapse



Soccer.

Ryan Seacreast or Veronica Belmont? 

Sent from my asus_laptop using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 1, 2012)

gadgetroid said:


> Soccer.
> 
> Ryan Seacreast or Veronica Belmont?
> 
> Sent from my asus_laptop using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Eve D'Sousa

Boxing or wrestling? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## AkashAlien (Oct 1, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Neither, but I'll say N95 because I have one(friend gave it)
> 
> Dexter or Wire?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



BOTH.....
By the way what is dexter or wire?

Sent from my calculator using Ginger Garlic paste


----------



## iDelta (Oct 1, 2012)

AkashAlien said:


> BOTH.....
> By the way what is dexter or wire?
> 
> Sent from my calculator using Ginger Garlic paste

Click to collapse



No idea. 
Do you plan Jetpack Joyride for Android? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1


----------



## Omaxe (Oct 1, 2012)

iDelta said:


> No idea.
> Do you plan Jetpack Joyride for Android?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1

Click to collapse



Yeah...  M waiting 

Temple Run or TR Brave? 




* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 1, 2012)

Omaxe said:


> Yeah...  M waiting
> 
> Temple Run or TR Brave?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pitfall.

What color socks do you prefer?


----------



## bassie1995 (Oct 1, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Pitfall.
> 
> What color socks do you prefer?

Click to collapse



Black.

3DS Max or Maya?

Tapatalked from my GT-I9300


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Oct 1, 2012)

maya

vegeta or goku


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Oct 1, 2012)

maya

vegeta or goku


----------



## funnypharmacist (Oct 1, 2012)

kkrraazzyy said:


> maya
> 
> vegeta or goku

Click to collapse



Goku

Pink S3 or black galaxy Y

Sent from my galaxy Y- A phone with small screen and big buttons


----------



## Trublood_ (Oct 2, 2012)

Pink S3



Leatherface or Freddy Krueger?

Enviado de meu GT-S5570 usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## leezrd (Oct 2, 2012)

Trublood_ said:


> Pink S3
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Freddy Krueger.. funny and horror

Deadmau5  or tune!up?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Omaxe (Oct 2, 2012)

Idk... 


Justin Bieber or Galaxy Y? 




* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 2, 2012)

allanrey32 said:


> what is meaning of ICS?

Click to collapse



Kill me now....

Ics :Ice Cream Sandwich

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## iDelta (Oct 2, 2012)

Galaxy Y (although it's small) 

Final Fantasy 7, 10 or 13

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 2, 2012)

iDelta said:


> Galaxy Y (although it's small)
> 
> Final Fantasy 7, 10 or 13
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1

Click to collapse



The Cerberus one. I'm terrible with roman numbers.
Jin Kazama or Heihachi Mishima?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Oct 2, 2012)

Definitely Jin.

Optimus 3D or EVO 3D?

Sent from my LG-LU6200 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Omaxe (Oct 2, 2012)

JiroPrinz8 said:


> Definitely Jin.
> 
> Optimus 3D or EVO 3D?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LU6200 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Optimus... 


Sansui LCD LED or LG LCD LED
...? 



* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 2, 2012)

Omaxe said:


> Optimus...
> 
> 
> Sansui LCD LED or LG LCD LED
> ...?

Click to collapse



LG

Will Felix Baumgartner break the sound barrier skydiving next week?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 2, 2012)

JiroPrinz8 said:


> Definitely Jin.
> 
> Optimus 3D or EVO 3D?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LU6200 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



EVO 3D, looks way better.

Best manga?

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 2, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> LG
> 
> Will Felix Baumgartner break the sound barrier skydiving next week?

Click to collapse



Uhh yeah... I guess... 

Best theme for theme chooser?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## VaderSKN (Oct 2, 2012)

tlfade said:


> Naruto
> Most embarrassing situation?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't know actually.

I'm browsing XDA with XDA App. Suddenly, the app is force closed! What the f*ck happened?!

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 2, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> I don't know actually.
> 
> I'm browsing XDA with XDA App. Suddenly, the app is force closed! What the f*ck happened?!
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Clear data, clear cache, uninstall, reinstall. If not, proceed to throw phone out of window and rage quit.

Bob Marley or Damian Marley?

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 2, 2012)

Bobbie.

Favourite chocolate(bar)?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 2, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Bobbie.
> 
> Favourite chocolate(bar)?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Cadbury dairy milk!

What do you want to do right now? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## galaxys (Oct 3, 2012)

Get off this Planet!  

Sky Dive or Scuba Dive?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Oct 3, 2012)

galaxys said:


> Get off this Planet!
> 
> Sky Dive or Scuba Dive?

Click to collapse



Skydive 

What is s off and hboot?

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 3, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Skydive
> 
> What is s off and hboot?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Something HTC phones have 

Should I buy a WP

Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 3, 2012)

Go on if you have money. Though I bet you're back in Android sooner or later  

Favourite racing game(any system)?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 3, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Go on if you have money. Though I bet you're back in Android sooner or later
> 
> Favourite racing game(any system)?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Burnout Paradise no doubt

Win8 or win7?

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## iDelta (Oct 3, 2012)

W7 duh! 

Naruto or One Piece? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 3, 2012)

iDelta said:


> W7 duh!
> 
> Naruto or One Piece?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 1

Click to collapse



What a pitty
Naruto
How would you define a hipster?

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## leezrd (Oct 3, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> What a pitty
> Naruto
> How would you define a hipster?
> 
> "Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible

Click to collapse



Someone with an iphone 

Is zRAM just a virtual version of ram or does it just emulate it?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Oct 3, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Someone with an iphone
> 
> Is zRAM just a virtual version of ram or does it just emulate it?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's like same as compcache, it's compressed i think like swap, but still in volatile memory so it's faster than swap due to better read speed. It's not so much needed on the more powerful better equipped machines like your pc but on phones and maybe netbooks n tablets it can help a little.

Why doesn't McDonald's serve breakfast all damn day? Really, come on....


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 3, 2012)

huggs said:


> It's like same as compcache, it's compressed i think like swap, but still in volatile memory so it's faster than swap due to better read speed. It's not so much needed on the more powerful better equipped machines like your pc but on phones and maybe netbooks n tablets it can help a little.
> 
> Why doesn't McDonald's serve breakfast all damn day? Really, come on....

Click to collapse



Because... why on earth would you have breakfast at McDonald's?! Seriously people!

Dark or milk chocolate?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## husam666 (Oct 3, 2012)

Dark

how dark?


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 3, 2012)

husam666 said:


> Dark
> 
> how dark?

Click to collapse



So dark it's white! (Though I hate white chocolate  )

So you have a pet?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 3, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> So dark it's white! (Though I hate white chocolate  )
> 
> So you have a pet?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



No, not right now. I have been thinking about getting a cat.

Should I?


----------



## Youngunn2008 (Oct 3, 2012)

Cats are awesome. So yes. 


What keyboard do you prefer on your android phone?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Oct 3, 2012)

Youngunn2008 said:


> Cats are awesome. So yes.
> 
> 
> What keyboard do you prefer on your android phone?

Click to collapse



The hardware one! 
Bisquits and gravy for lunch, or chicken and mashed potatoes? (Both leftovers)


----------



## leezrd (Oct 3, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> The hardware one!
> Bisquits and gravy for lunch, or chicken and mashed potatoes? (Both leftovers)

Click to collapse



Biscuits with sausage gravy

Mild ,medium, sharp, or extra sharp cheddar

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 4, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Biscuits with sausage gravy
> 
> Mild ,medium, sharp, or extra sharp cheddar
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Extra sharp

Obama or Romney?

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 4, 2012)

I really don't care but I heard Americans hate Romney so ill go with him  

What is in your pocket? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## dheeraj (dhlalit11) (Oct 4, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> I really don't care but I heard Americans hate Romney so ill go with him
> 
> What is in your pocket?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



my wallet

McDonald or pizzahut


----------



## faehsemc (Oct 4, 2012)

dheeraj (dhlalit11) said:


> my wallet
> 
> McDonald or pizzahut

Click to collapse



Pizza hut. So sick of McDonald's...

 Blonde or brunette?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 4, 2012)

Blonde 

Energy drink or Coke? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 4, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Blonde
> 
> Energy drink or Coke?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Coke.

Best phone for €200? Can also be used.

Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 4, 2012)

race55 said:


> Coke.
> 
> Best phone for €200? Can also be used.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sony Ericsson Xperia Ray Sim Free
Would you get a Meizu phone? 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 4, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Sony Ericsson Xperia Ray Sim Free
> Would you get a Meizu phone?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Never heard of it, so probably not.

Where's My Water or Where's My Perry?


----------



## leezrd (Oct 4, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Never heard of it, so probably not.
> 
> Where's My Water or Where's My Perry?

Click to collapse



Where is my perry because I'm watching my phineas and verb

Power rangers or xmen

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## freg0n (Oct 5, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Where is my perry because I'm watching my phineas and verb
> 
> Power rangers or xmen
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My vote goes to x-men
Facebook or Google+? Apologies if this has been asked.


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 5, 2012)

freg0n said:


> My vote goes to x-men
> Facebook or Google+? Apologies if this has been asked.

Click to collapse



Google

Anybody want to play uncharted 3? PSN: GvilleBlood

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 5, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Google
> 
> Anybody want to play uncharted 3? PSN: GvilleBlood
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Don't have PS3.

Mila Kunis or Megan Fox?

"I got my values. So you can keep yours, OK?"


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Oct 5, 2012)

Mila Kunis

Oregano or Paprika


----------



## iDelta (Oct 5, 2012)

No idea what they are... So paprika. 

Money or your life? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## squidkhaw (Oct 5, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Pitfall.
> 
> What color socks do you prefer?

Click to collapse



Pink


Bra or g string?

Sent from my overpowered phablet


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

squidkhaw said:


> Pink
> 
> 
> Bra or g string?
> ...

Click to collapse



Bra, I can take those off one handed. 

Drunk or durnker?


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Oct 5, 2012)

Drunk, so i can still remove that bra. 

Petite or veluptious?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## boborone (Oct 5, 2012)

JiroPrinz8 said:


> Drunk, so i can still remove that bra.
> 
> Petite or veluptious?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



****ing full figured volup women

gawd no skinny girl, no cussion, for no pushin,

freee liquour or fere beer


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 5, 2012)

boborone said:


> ****ing full figured volup women
> 
> gawd no skinny girl, no cussion, for no pushin,
> 
> freee liquour or fere beer

Click to collapse



Liquor, for that white boy wasted,since 1437.
Mountain Dew or Schweppes? 


Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## leezrd (Oct 5, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Liquor, for that white boy wasted,since 1437.
> Mountain Dew or Schweppes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Mountin der 

What do call sodas... Pepsi, coke, pop, or other? If other what do u call it


Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## iDelta (Oct 5, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Mountin der
> 
> What do call sodas... Pepsi, coke, pop, or other? If other what do u call it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FnN ice cream soda

One S or Galaxy Nexus 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nexus all the way.

Obama or Romney?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 5, 2012)

JiroPrinz8 said:


> Nexus all the way.
> 
> Obama or Romney?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Neither! I really don't see much difference between them. IMO they are both puppets whose strings get pulled by the rich people who own them, and who also own the media companies. They try to portray two different candidates to make us feel like we have a choice but the only choice we are given is between a giant douche and a turd sandwich. I'm either writing in or not voting.

Have you played Plague Inc? Did you like it?


----------



## iDelta (Oct 5, 2012)

No. 

Sprite or 7Up

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Oct 5, 2012)

iDelta said:


> No.
> 
> Sprite or 7Up
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2

Click to collapse



Neither 

Sierra mist 

How many pets do you own 

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2

5

If you could have any android phone what would you choose (must come out within 50 days)


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 5, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Neither
> 
> Sierra mist
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Motorola RAZR MAXX HD 

Chilli or Sweet and Sour sauce?

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## arknailed7754 (Oct 5, 2012)

Chill sweet.

Marmite or Bovril?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 6, 2012)

Neither.  They're both crack-nasty.

Why are there so many people that don't know the difference between their, there & they're; and your & you're?  Seriously, WTF?


----------



## veeman (Oct 6, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> Neither.  They're both crack-nasty.
> 
> Why are there so many people that don't know the difference between their, there & they're; and your & you're?  Seriously, WTF?

Click to collapse



Because their stupid. Your old enough to know that.

What's your favorite mobile game?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## firered365 (Oct 6, 2012)

veeman said:


> Because their stupid. Your old enough to know that.
> 
> What's your favorite mobile game?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Number fall on the old Motorola phones. That gets intense. 

Favorite retro game?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## arknailed7754 (Oct 6, 2012)

Defender

Windows or linux

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Samak (Oct 6, 2012)

arknailed7754 said:


> Defender
> 
> Windows or linux
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Windows

Gingerbread or Ice Cream Sandwich?


----------



## eddy4823 (Oct 6, 2012)

Samak46 said:


> Windows
> 
> Gingerbread or Ice Cream Sandwich?

Click to collapse



Ice Cream Sandwich.

Call of Duty or Battlefield 3

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 6, 2012)

Battlefield

Top Gear or Fifth Gear? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## sohamssd (Oct 6, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Battlefield
> 
> Top Gear or Fifth Gear?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Top gear
HTC or Sam

Sent from my One V using xda app-developers app


----------



## rovar (Oct 6, 2012)

Sam
Breakfast: Cereal or jelly?

Tappin' Typin'


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 6, 2012)

rovar said:


> Sam
> Breakfast: Cereal or jelly?

Click to collapse



Jelly

Navigator or Escalade ?


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 6, 2012)

Neither. 

3G or HDSPA? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Samak (Oct 6, 2012)

3G

Motorola or LG?


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 6, 2012)

LG

American football or soccer? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Oct 6, 2012)

soccer 

TNA OR WWE


----------



## sniper (Oct 6, 2012)

Neither... UFC

Star Wars or Lord of the Rings

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 6, 2012)

sniper said:


> Neither... UFC
> 
> Star Wars or Lord of the Rings
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Star Wars.

Indica or Sativa?


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 7, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Star Wars.
> 
> Indica or Sativa?

Click to collapse



Indica

What are you afraid of?

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 7, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Indica
> 
> What are you afraid of?
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Stupid people.  They outnumber me.

Community, with or without Chevy Chase?


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 7, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> Stupid people.  They outnumber me.
> 
> Community, with or without Chevy Chase?

Click to collapse



Dunno,I should start watching.

Death Note or Hitman Reborn? 

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 7, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Dunno,I should start watching.
> 
> Death Note or Hitman Reborn?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hitman Reborn, for sheer humour! 

Why am I watching Walker Texas Ranger at 10 in the morning?

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## sniper (Oct 7, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Hitman Reborn, for sheer humour!
> 
> Why am I watching Walker Texas Ranger at 10 in the morning?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why not? 

Why is my ex being a b****?... 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 7, 2012)

I guess that's the reason you broke up in the first place? 

SwiftKey or Swype? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## sniper (Oct 7, 2012)

and SwiftKey all the way :thumbup:

Why am I still up and it's almost 5am?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## adytum (Oct 7, 2012)

sniper said:


> and SwiftKey all the way :thumbup:
> 
> Why am I still up and it's almost 5am?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because you don't have a girlfriend anymore 

Do mute people have to wash their hands when they curse? 

Sent from horseback.


----------



## FirePoncho86 (Oct 7, 2012)

adytum said:


> Because you don't have a girlfriend anymore
> 
> Do mute people have to wash their hands when they curse?
> 
> Sent from horseback.

Click to collapse



Only if their mother tells them to.

How many nickels would I have for every dude with a short fuse on xda?

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 7, 2012)

FirePoncho86 said:


> Only if their mother tells them to.
> 
> How many nickels would I have for every dude with a short fuse on xda?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



0, because you don't have a link to your PayPal 

Win7 or Win XP for a original XP laptop?


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 7, 2012)

7

Gixer or Hayabusa? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## vcrp94 (Oct 7, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> 7
> 
> Gixer or Hayabusa?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Hayabusa.

Why are you reading this question?


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 7, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Hayabusa.
> 
> Why are you reading this question?

Click to collapse



Cause I'm participating this thread and. 

Manowar or Accept? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 7, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Cause I'm participating this thread and.
> 
> Manowar or Accept?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Manowar,though heavy metal isn't my thing.
Criterion or Blackbox?

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## arknailed7754 (Oct 7, 2012)

Criterion

Super Nintendo or megadrive

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## saywhatt (Oct 8, 2012)

arknailed7754 said:


> Criterion
> 
> Super Nintendo or megadrive
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



super nintendo. lol

is this a "good enough" thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1920055? i just recently made it (i don't mean to advertise or anything.. just want some opinions)


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 8, 2012)

saywhatt said:


> super nintendo. lol
> 
> is this a "good enough" thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1920055? i just recently made it (i don't mean to advertise or anything.. just want some opinions)

Click to collapse



Average.
Why don't I have any threads myself? 

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 8, 2012)

Because your lazy  

Do you believe that the world is going to end in December? (why?) 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 8, 2012)

No. It's not allowed to. 
There's a few TV shows of which I want to see the next season first. (Sherlock BBC, Doctor Who 2nd half for instance.)


Uhhh... How many keyboards have you demolished over the years? (By extensive use counts, too.)


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 8, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> No. It's not allowed to.
> There's a few TV shows of which I want to see the next season first. (Sherlock BBC, Doctor Who 2nd half for instance.)
> 
> 
> Uhhh... How many keyboards have you demolished over the years? (By extensive use counts, too.)

Click to collapse



One
Died of old age.
How many game controllers have you replaced in total for your PC / console? 

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 8, 2012)

You sir just Failed  you didn't ask a question  
Do you believe that tupac is alive? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Doodsz (Oct 8, 2012)

sleepijs_ said:


> Failed  you didn't ask a question
> Do you believe that tupac is alive?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Of course! Lol 

What happened in coachella? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 8, 2012)

Ummm... Potato! 

Donald or mickey? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## DD-Ripper (Oct 8, 2012)

Donald ! 

Abu Dabi or Buggati ????

Sent from My Premium Calculator HD


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 8, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Ummm... Potato!
> 
> Donald or mickey?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Donald. He's down to earth.
Aizen Sosuke or Madara Uchiha?

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Kainth (Oct 8, 2012)

*Answer : Madara Uchiha is better! 

Question : How to find lost treasure maps?*


----------



## FirePoncho86 (Oct 8, 2012)

Use a treasure map finding map!

If its sunset in walla walla, what color is the bear that's sitting on your couch?

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

FirePoncho86 said:


> Use a treasure map finding map!
> 
> If its sunset in walla walla, what color is the bear that's sitting on your couch?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Trial lawyer lifts weights.

What is your favorite coffee?


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 8, 2012)

Juhla Mokka :smoke: Dark Toast to be precise. 

If you could have any motorbike(stock) in the world, which one would you pick? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## boborone (Oct 8, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Juhla Mokka :smoke: Dark Toast to be precise.
> 
> If you could have any motorbike(stock) in the world, which one would you pick?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



If they were all worth the same money, it'd be Kawasaki dual sport sv650. If price was a factor, get a real expensive one, sell it, get the dual sport and load it gear and extras and ride from tip to tip and back of the Americas.

What bike would you get armord

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> If they were all worth the same money, it'd be Kawasaki dual sport sv650. If price was a factor, get a real expensive one, sell it, get the dual sport and load it gear and extras and ride from tip to tip and back of the Americas.
> 
> What bike would you get armord
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Im more of a car person so i would pick none but its ok coz im not Armord lol.

Would you rather live for 1 day with unlimited money or live forever with basic money only?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 9, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Im more of a car person so i would pick none but its ok coz im not Armord lol.
> 
> Would you rather live for 1 day with unlimited money or live forever with basic money only?

Click to collapse



Live forever obviously!

Do you like writing?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 9, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Live forever obviously!
> 
> Do you like writing?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No.

Do you like Profile pics? lol


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 9, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> No.
> 
> Do you like Profile pics? lol

Click to collapse



Possibly but I'm too lazy to change it

Did you like the movie avengers?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Samak (Oct 9, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Possibly but I'm too lazy to change it
> 
> Did you like the movie avengers?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yup... Its awesome...

Gingerbread or Ice Cream Sandwich??


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 9, 2012)

Samak46 said:


> Yup... Its awesome...
> 
> Gingerbread or Ice Cream Sandwich??

Click to collapse



ICS. I never had Gingerbread, came from WM6.5 straight into ICS. 

Toblerone or Mars?


----------



## question100 (Oct 9, 2012)

ShadowLea said:


> ICS. I never had Gingerbread, came from WM6.5 straight into ICS.
> 
> Toblerone or Mars?

Click to collapse



Mars. 

Moons of Saturn? 

Sent from Hermes


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 9, 2012)

question100 said:


> Mars.
> 
> Moons of Saturn?
> 
> Sent from Hermes

Click to collapse



Named ones Alphabetical order:

Aegir, Albiorix, Anthe, Atlas, Bebhionn, Bergelmir, Bestla, Calypso, Daphnis, Dione, Enceladus, Epimetheus, Erriapo, Farbauti, Fenrir, Fornjot, Greip, Hati, Helene, Hyperion, Hyrrokkin, Iapetus, Ijiraq, Janus, Jarnsaxa, Kari, Kiviuq, Loge, Methone, Mimas, Mundilfari, Narvi, Paaliaq, Pallene, Pan, Pandora, Phoebe, Polydeuces, Prometheus, Rhea, Siarnaq, Skathi, Skoll, Surtur, Suttungr, Tarqeq, Tarvos, Telesto, Tethys, Thrymr, Titan, Ymir

13 unnamed. 

(did a report on them once )

What and how long is one AU?


----------



## ROFLkopter (Oct 9, 2012)

Au is the chemical symbol for gold... Don't know how long one is though 

If a fella met a fella in another fella's field, how many f's in that? 

Typed with SwiftKey 3 on my CyanogenMod 10, Alpha 2, powered HTC Explorer using XDA Premium!


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 9, 2012)

boborone said:


> If they were all worth the same money, it'd be Kawasaki dual sport sv650. If price was a factor, get a real expensive one, sell it, get the dual sport and load it gear and extras and ride from tip to tip and back of the Americas.
> 
> What bike would you get armord
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'd take Suzuki GSX-R 1000cc. My dream bike  have a CBR600RR atm. 



ROFLkopter said:


> If a fella met a fella in another fella's field, how many f's in that?

Click to collapse



69.

Honda or Toyota? 

*Sent from my premium potato*

---------- Post added at 12:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 PM ----------

And btw, AU stands for astronomical unit and it is 149 597 871 kilometres(average distance between earth and the sun)  

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## eddy4823 (Oct 9, 2012)

Honda.

Justin Beiber or Rebecca Black ( checkmate ).. lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## leezrd (Oct 9, 2012)

eddy4823 said:


> Honda.
> 
> Justin Beiber or Rebecca Black ( checkmate ).. lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Have to go with jb with baby....

LSU or gamecocks Saturday. ( remember Hitler, Bin Laden, and Judas choose LSU)

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 9, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Have to go with jb with baby....
> 
> LSU or gamecocks Saturday. ( remember Hitler, Bin Laden, and Judas choose LSU)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I hope LSU, so UF will have more confidence going into the Gamecocks game.

Zombie apocalypse or alien invasion?

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## zaidi_a (Oct 9, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> I hope LSU, so UF will have more confidence going into the Gamecocks game.
> 
> Zombie apocalypse or alien invasion?
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse




Zombie apocalype. 
Galaxy note or s3?


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Oct 9, 2012)

s3 is better 

apple or samsung ?


----------



## primetechv2 (Oct 9, 2012)

Apple makes better dock connectors

What's your deepest darkest desire?


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 9, 2012)

To have a deep dark desire.

What came first? The chicken or the egg

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## FirePoncho86 (Oct 9, 2012)

Microbial life that eventually evolved into a chicken. Each few thousand generations were slightly different.

Are you......a Canadian?

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## cabessius (Oct 9, 2012)

FirePoncho86 said:


> Are you......a Canadian?

Click to collapse



Definitely not...

Worst place to live in the USA/world?


----------



## SPIDER-7 (Oct 9, 2012)

My home !!  :laugh:

this post must be ended somewhere or not ?


----------



## leezrd (Oct 9, 2012)

cabessius said:


> Definitely not...
> 
> Worst place to live in the USA/world?

Click to collapse



Anywhere but South Carolina

 Who is best person on big bang theory

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## cabessius (Oct 10, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Anywhere but South Carolina
> 
> Who is best person on big bang theory
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The indian guy. Rash....

Who will be fortunate enough to give me my 201th thanks?


----------



## sniper (Oct 10, 2012)

cabessius said:


> The indian guy. Rash....
> 
> Who will be fortunate enough to give me my 201th thanks?

Click to collapse



I would have but his name isn't "Rash".......... 

Who's the best actor of this generation? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## FirePoncho86 (Oct 10, 2012)

sniper said:


> I would have but his name isn't "Rash"..........
> 
> Who's the best actor of this generation?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Christian Bale is one of the best, but he is for sure my favorite. Bryan Cranston is a boss.

If you could be batman for a day, what would you get Alfred to do for you?

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Oct 10, 2012)

> I would have but his name isn't "Rash"..........
> 
> Who's the best actor of this generation?

Click to collapse



me 

GANGNAM STYLE BY PSY  OR  BABY BY JUSTIN BIEBER


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 10, 2012)

kkrraazzyy said:


> me
> 
> GANGNAM STYLE BY PSY  OR  BABY BY JUSTIN BIEBER

Click to collapse



Psy

Sitting desk or standing desk?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 10, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Psy
> 
> Sitting desk or standing desk?

Click to collapse



Sitting...because I end up standing anyway.
General Tso's or Kung Pao?

Snowflake approved this message....


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 10, 2012)

General Tso

Jon Stewart or Stephen Colbert?


----------



## faehsemc (Oct 10, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> General Tso
> 
> Jon Stewart or Stephen Colbert?

Click to collapse



Colbert nation like a mofo!  

French or sweet potato fries

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leezrd (Oct 10, 2012)

faehsemc said:


> Colbert nation like a mofo!
> 
> French or sweet potato fries
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sweet potato anything

Feta of provolone

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## leikamkei (Oct 10, 2012)

Provolone

Dunkin Donuts or Starbucks?


----------



## sniper (Oct 10, 2012)

leikamkei said:


> Provolone
> 
> Dunkin Donuts or Starbucks?

Click to collapse



Depends what I want. 

Die by freezing or burning? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 10, 2012)

sniper said:


> Depends what I want.
> 
> Die by freezing or burning?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Freezing. Or not die,preferably.
Lectures or parties?


Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 10, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Freezing. Or not die,preferably.
> Lectures or parties?
> 
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lecture parties.

Dog or cat?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 10, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Lecture parties.
> 
> Dog or cat?

Click to collapse



Cat. I don't mind dogs though. 

EDM fans:
Mau5trap records or OWSLA?

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 10, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Cat. I don't mind dogs though.
> 
> EDM fans:
> Mau5trap records or OWSLA?
> ...

Click to collapse



OWSLA!

More afraid of heights or spiders?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 10, 2012)

Heights. I had a pet tarantula at one point, she was awesome  

Why does the xda app keep saying invalid thread id when I try to quote a post

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## leezrd (Oct 10, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Heights. I had a pet tarantula at one point, she was awesome
> 
> Why does the xda app keep saying invalid thread id when I try to quote a post
> 
> Love your rage not your cage

Click to collapse



Clear data uninstall then reinstall... then hit thanks if works

Go to work or go to doctor

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## deliciousqt (Oct 10, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Clear data uninstall then reinstall... then hit thanks if works
> 
> Go to work or go to doctor
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



doctor.

coke or pepsi?


----------



## leezrd (Oct 10, 2012)

deliciousqt said:


> doctor.
> 
> coke or pepsi?

Click to collapse



Pepsi

History or discovery channel

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Oct 10, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Pepsi
> 
> History or discovery channel
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



discovery

regular recipe or extra crispy?


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 10, 2012)

huggs said:


> discovery
> 
> regular recipe or extra crispy?

Click to collapse



Extra crispy.

Movie theater butter or kettle corn?


----------



## 25agosto (Oct 10, 2012)

Kettle corn. 

Buy or downlaod

Sent from my MK16i using xda app-developers app


----------



## FirePoncho86 (Oct 10, 2012)

Buy to download.

Butter or extra butter popcorn?

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 10, 2012)

FirePoncho86 said:


> Download to Buy
> 
> Butter or extra butter popcorn?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



FTFY

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 10, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> FTFY
> 
> Love your rage not your cage

Click to collapse



Helloo?? Question please?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 10, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Helloo?? Question please?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Chill dude...

Why is this guy so angry at me for?

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## soupmagnet (Oct 10, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Chill dude...
> 
> Why is this guy so angry at me for?
> 
> Love your rage not your cage

Click to collapse



He lives in New Jersey.

apex, acme, or nadir?


----------



## veeman (Oct 11, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> He lives in New Jersey.
> 
> apex, acme, or nadir?

Click to collapse



Umm... acme?

What do you think about the new YouTube layout?


----------



## leezrd (Oct 11, 2012)

veeman said:


> Umm... acme?
> 
> What do you think about the new YouTube layout?

Click to collapse



Wack

Summer or winter?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 11, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Wack
> 
> Summer or winter?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Winter.

Halloween or Xmas?


----------



## iDelta (Oct 11, 2012)

Xmas cuz Halloween ain't celebrated here... 
Acer, HP, Dell,Lenovo or Mac? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 11, 2012)

iDelta said:


> Xmas cuz Halloween ain't celebrated here...
> Acer, HP, Dell,Lenovo or Mac?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2

Click to collapse



Torn between HP and Mac...

320x240 screen with octa core processor or 1280x1920 single core, both phones with 1.5 Ghz...

"I got my values. So you can keep yours, OK?"


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 11, 2012)

Hires. 

Blonde or brunette? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 11, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Hires.
> 
> Blonde or brunette?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Idk

Phone or Tablet?

Skickat från min ST18 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## X8invisible (Oct 11, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Idk
> 
> Phone or Tablet?
> 
> Skickat från min ST18 via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Forever phone
Xperia Active or Xperia Ray(I can get one of them and idk which)

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 11, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Forever phone
> Xperia Active or Xperia Ray(I can get one of them and idk which)
> 
> "Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible

Click to collapse



Xperia Ray. Awesome little phone
Google Chrome or Internet Explorer for Windows 8?

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kD (Oct 11, 2012)

Internet explorer for downloading chrome !! 


S3 or Mi ui 2 ?

Sent from my LG-P350 using xda premium


----------



## 2lines.pl (Oct 11, 2012)

rom2maru said:


> Internet explorer for downloading chrome !!
> 
> 
> S3 or Mi ui 2 ?
> ...

Click to collapse





S3 

spring or summer


----------



## iDelta (Oct 11, 2012)

Spring. It's beautiful! 

iPhone or Samsung Galaxy Series or HTC One Series 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## ScatteredHell (Oct 11, 2012)

iDelta said:


> Spring. It's beautiful!
> 
> iPhone or Samsung Galaxy Series or HTC One Series
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2

Click to collapse



Samsung galaxy 

What is the name of android 5 ?


----------



## iDelta (Oct 11, 2012)

Android 5? Cupcake, Donut, Eclair, Froyo, Gingerbread, I've Cream Sandwich, Jelly Bean . Gingerbread it is then... 

David Guetta or Daft Punk? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## WiredPirate (Oct 11, 2012)

iDelta said:


> Android 5? Cupcake, Donut, Eclair, Froyo, Gingerbread, I've Cream Sandwich, Jelly Bean . Gingerbread it is then...
> 
> David Guetta or Daft Punk?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2

Click to collapse



Daft Punk, even though they dont really put out music any more. Or at least they havent since the Tron movie AFAIK. David Guetta is always going to be riding someone else's coattails.

Scrambled or fried?


----------



## Youngunn2008 (Oct 11, 2012)

WiredPirate said:


> Daft Punk, even though they dont really put out music any more. Or at least they havent since the Tron movie AFAIK. David Guetta is always going to be riding someone else's coattails.
> 
> Scrambled or fried?

Click to collapse



Scrambled. And I believe the guy meant what would the name of android 5.0 be after 4.2 key lime pie, and I think it would be lemon meringue pie. 

Lg nexus or Motorola RAZR HD international version, and reason why?


----------



## 063_XOBX (Oct 11, 2012)

LG Nexus. Who wants a crappy OEM skin? I don't believe anybody buys a phone just because it has a skin. I know for a fact people will buy a phone just because it doesn't though.


Why are orange tic-tacs so addictive?


----------



## android88 (Oct 11, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> LG Nexus. Who wants a crappy OEM skin? I don't believe anybody buys a phone just because it has a skin. I know for a fact people will buy a phone just because it doesn't though.
> 
> 
> Why are orange tic-tacs so addictive?

Click to collapse



Because they taste good?

What is your favorite manufacturer?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 11, 2012)

theandroidrooter88 said:


> Because they taste good?
> 
> What is your favorite manufacturer?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Phone wise? Either Samsung or HTC. Can't decide between the two 

You ever heard of Suicide Silence?

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## android88 (Oct 11, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Phone wise? Either Samsung or HTC. Can't decide between the two
> 
> You ever heard of Suicide Silence?
> 
> Love your rage not your cage

Click to collapse



No, I have never heard of them. 

Do you like the Phillies?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Oct 11, 2012)

no 

favourite android version ???


----------



## FirePoncho86 (Oct 11, 2012)

kkrraazzyy said:


> no
> 
> favourite android version ???

Click to collapse



ICS, made my phone feel new (jb just made it feel updated).

Stones or Beatles?

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Youngunn2008 (Oct 11, 2012)

kkrraazzyy said:


> no
> 
> favourite android version ???

Click to collapse



Jelly bean. Butter is smooth 

Also earlier I don't care so much for skins manufacturers put on but Motorola's battery tech is unrivaled. 
If you had to go back to a non smart phone what would you pick?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 11, 2012)

Youngunn2008 said:


> Jelly bean. Butter is smooth
> 
> Also earlier I don't care so much for skins manufacturers put on but Motorola's battery tech is unrivaled.
> If you had to go back to a non smart phone what would you pick?

Click to collapse



N95 8GB, need I say more..

Why can't I sleep?

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## veeman (Oct 11, 2012)

Youngunn2008 said:


> Jelly bean. Butter is smooth
> 
> Also earlier I don't care so much for skins manufacturers put on but Motorola's battery tech is unrivaled.
> If you had to go back to a non smart phone what would you pick?

Click to collapse



Nokia 3310
What happened to the confessions thread?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Doodsz (Oct 11, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> N95 8GB, need I say more..
> 
> Why can't I sleep?
> 
> Love your rage not your cage

Click to collapse



Because it's only 10:47pm

What's your favourite earphones? 


Edit : I just checked your profile &  saw UK

WIN!  Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2lines.pl (Oct 11, 2012)

because the resting is for weak people ;p

jump from 36km or dive into the sea (to the bottom)


----------



## leezrd (Oct 11, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> N95 8GB, need I say more..
> 
> Why can't I sleep?
> 
> Love your rage not your cage

Click to collapse



On xda

Would you rather have a tyrannosaur Rex or a velosa  raptor and why?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Anderone (Oct 11, 2012)

soupmagnet said:


> Stupid people.  They outnumber me.
> 
> Community, with or without Chevy Chase?

Click to collapse



T Rex because they're bigger and nobody would mess with me. 

Would you rather live in Japan or South Korea, Tokyo or Seoul more specifically?

Sent from my LT30p using xda app-developers app


----------



## leezrd (Oct 11, 2012)

Anderone said:


> Never watched an episode but don't like the guy so WITHOUT!
> 
> Would you rather live in Japan or South Korea, Tokyo or Seoul more specifically?
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Seoul

Do u like new Google mobile 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Psycho29388 (Oct 11, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Seoul
> 
> Do u like new Google mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Based on that screenshot, it looks nice, haven't tried it yet so I cant really say anything.

Ketchup or Mustard?


----------



## zaidi_a (Oct 12, 2012)

Psycho29388 said:


> Based on that screenshot, it looks nice, haven't tried it yet so I cant really say anything.
> 
> Ketchup or Mustard?

Click to collapse



mustard.
making hot dogs for dinner, boil or grill??


----------



## 1heffer (Oct 12, 2012)

Splits? Yes. 


Go for replacement device #8, or buy brand new? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iDelta (Oct 12, 2012)

Brand new Galaxy Nexus. 

Did you know that Redfoo of LMFAO was the uncle of Skyblu? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 12, 2012)

Speak English  That's a no. 

Facebook chat or Skype? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## cabessius (Oct 13, 2012)

Skype, I hate Fb.

Am I the only one that thinks that the red-haired Mythbusters girl is hot as hell?


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 13, 2012)

Nope 

Favourite dog breed? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## boborone (Oct 13, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Nope
> 
> Favourite dog breed?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beauceron

Beauceron. God I want one so bad. One of the last working dog breeds whose line isn't polluted to retardation.

Stand to wipe or sit and wipe.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Oct 13, 2012)

Stand!! I can't even imagine how one would sit and wipe, nor do I care to. Seems like you'd have to reach into a poop-filled toilet. Not cool.

Should I spend a week ignoring my girl in order to recover my old Wubi install that got corrupted, or start over fresh and lose all my music, pics, and data?


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 13, 2012)

I didn't know that one can be that nerd... So the second one I guess... 

Taken 2 or Bourne's Legacy? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Shawn (Oct 13, 2012)

Taken 2

Laptop or desktop?

Sent from my SII(i777) running Task and Ktoonsez AOKP 10/5


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 13, 2012)

Shawn said:


> Taken 2
> 
> Laptop or desktop?
> 
> Sent from my SII(i777) running Task and Ktoonsez AOKP 10/5

Click to collapse



Desktop
What do you tell a girl that expects Luis Vuitton condoms?

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## thelowend (Oct 13, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Desktop
> What do you tell a girl that expects Luis Vuitton condoms?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



To not expect a high quality condom. 

To shave or not to shave? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boborone (Oct 13, 2012)

thelowend said:


> To not expect a high quality condom.
> 
> To shave or not to shave?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Shave. I'm about to for the first time in a couple months.

Color or colour?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 13, 2012)

boborone said:


> Shave. I'm about to for the first time in a couple months.
> 
> Color or colour?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Colour
British or Nigerian accent? 

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fozzyag (Oct 13, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Colour
> British or Nigerian accent?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



British, I say.

What the hell?


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 13, 2012)

fozzyag said:


> British, I say.
> 
> What the hell?

Click to collapse



Banned for being weird. 

GTA4 or Red dead Redemption? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## sniper (Oct 13, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Banned for being weird.
> 
> GTA4 or Red dead Redemption?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



GTA4  

What kind of candy? Chocolate or other/non chocolate(like skittles, Mike n Ikes, etc.)? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## leezrd (Oct 13, 2012)

sniper said:


> GTA4
> 
> What kind of candy? Chocolate or other/non chocolate(like skittles, Mike n Ikes, etc.)?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Receses pnutbutter cup

Anyone like bachata?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 13, 2012)

leezrd said:


> Receses pnutbutter cup
> 
> Anyone like bachata?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I dont know what bachata is.

Do you listen to dubstep?

Skickat från min ST18 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 13, 2012)

No! 

Listen to Dubstep or die by freezing? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## leezrd (Oct 13, 2012)

devstaff said:


> I dont know what bachata is.
> 
> Do you listen to dubstep?
> 
> Skickat från min ST18 via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Some most is garbage more of a tune up, deadmau5  and technoboy fan

Any phone going to have better specs than note2?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 09:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 PM ----------




ArmorD said:


> No!
> 
> Listen to Dubstep or die by freezing?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Freeze

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## iDelta (Oct 14, 2012)

I dunno. Maybe S3?

Maroon 5 or Linkin Park? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 14, 2012)

iDelta said:


> I dunno. Maybe S3?
> 
> Maroon 5 or Linkin Park?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2

Click to collapse



Linkin Park

Modern dark UI or Vivid Nature UI?


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 14, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Linkin Park
> 
> Modern dark UI or Vivid Nature UI?

Click to collapse



Modern Dark UI

GrandFunk Railroad or Lynyrd Skynyrd?

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 15, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Modern Dark UI
> 
> GrandFunk Railroad or Lynyrd Skynyrd?
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



I have no idea what you're talking about.
The beach or the mountainside?

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 15, 2012)

Beach. 

Weed or cigarette? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 15, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Beach.
> 
> Weed or cigarette?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Weed. Gave up cigs ages ago.

Skrillex now or when he was with From First To Last?

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## iDelta (Oct 15, 2012)

No idea who that is. 

LMFAO or Far East Movement 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 15, 2012)

East Movement, have no idea what it is but I hate LMFAO. 

Have you seen the latest episode of The Walking Dead ?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 15, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> East Movement, have no idea what it is but I hate LMFAO.
> 
> Have you seen the latest episode of The Walking Dead ?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse




Not yet. Can't wait to see it though... 

The walking dead or Supernatural?


----------



## sniper (Oct 15, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> East Movement, have no idea what it is but I hate LMFAO.
> 
> Have you seen the latest episode of The Walking Dead ?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



No, but I want to! I just finished the second season yesterday. 

What's the best vacation destination? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## huggs (Oct 15, 2012)

sniper said:


> No, but I want to! I just finished the second season yesterday.
> 
> What's the best vacation destination?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There's two. St. Thomas if you wanna go on a trip to the Carribean and be sight seeing and adventuring and such and stay in real nice hotel. Real expensive though.

Or if ya don't wanna go so far and spend so much, then Cedar Point in Sandusky Ohio. Best amusement park in the world. Still gonna spend some $$ but its a real good time.

How many threads has Archer closed?


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 15, 2012)

huggs said:


> There's two. St. Thomas if you wanna go on a trip to the Carribean and be sight seeing and adventuring and such and stay in real nice hotel. Real expensive though.
> 
> Or if ya don't wanna go so far and spend so much, then Cedar Point in Sandusky Ohio. Best amusement park in the world. Still gonna spend some $$ but its a real good time.
> 
> How many threads has Archer closed?

Click to collapse









If time is frozen and tgen reactivated.... tgen how long was time frozen?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## firered365 (Oct 15, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> If time is frozen and then reactivated.... then how long was time frozen?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



None. Time was frozen.

Is it OCD or CDO?


Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using XDA Premium HD appr


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 15, 2012)

firered365 said:


> None. Time was frozen.
> 
> Is it OCD or CDO?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OCD of course.

And if a deaf person goes to court...is it still called a hearing?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> OCD of course.
> 
> And if a deaf person goes to court...is it still called a hearing?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nope, it's a seeing....

Say they were both deaf and blind...  what would it be then?


----------



## sniper (Oct 15, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Nope, it's a seeing....
> 
> Say they were both deaf and blind...  what would it be then?

Click to collapse



Would a blind and deaf person really be in court for something? 

My answer is also my question  

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 15, 2012)

sniper said:


> Would a blind and deaf person really be in court for something?
> 
> My answer is also my question
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course...  Jaywalking...

Is Daniel Tosh gay or just being stupid?


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes. I have no idea what you're talking about though. 

Within Temptation or Evanescence? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 15, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Yes. I have no idea what you're talking about though.
> 
> Within Temptation or Evanescence?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Neither.

If i take an arrow to the knee...will i become a Skyrim Guard like ARCHER lol? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Oct 16, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Neither.
> 
> If i take an arrow to the knee...will i become a Skyrim Guard like ARCHER lol?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes you will.

How do you make a ROM

Sent from my own CM10 ROM built from source


----------



## baronmxc (Oct 16, 2012)

DROIDRAZ said:


> Yes you will.
> 
> How do you make a ROM
> 
> Sent from my own CM10 ROM built from source

Click to collapse



I make ROMs on my computer (yes I know very general)

When will Google finally put an end to this Android fragmentation? 

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 16, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> I make ROMs on my computer (yes I know very general)
> 
> When will Google finally put an end to this Android fragmentation?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium

Click to collapse



They can't. It wouldn't be open source anymore. They are making Nexus 'the standard' so to speak,involving more manufacturers and what not.
Would you use a phone running Mer OS? 

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 16, 2012)

Never heard of that so no. 

Which pill?


----------



## baronmxc (Oct 16, 2012)

sleepijs_ said:


> Never heard of that so no.
> 
> Which pill?

Click to collapse



I choose all of them. 

I'm trying to sleep so, Where is the sleeping pill in that list? 

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## iDelta (Oct 16, 2012)

Simple. You can sleep forever by jumping off a building. (I'm not serious) 

L4D2 or RE6?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 16, 2012)

L4D2

Toyota Corolla or,
Hyundai Elantra ?


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 16, 2012)

Corolla all the way. 

Accord or Civic? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## domini99 (Oct 16, 2012)

sleepijs_ said:


> Never heard of that so no.
> 
> Which pill?

Click to collapse



The red one.
Than i can read xda wherever i am 







ArmorD said:


> Corolla all the way.
> 
> Accord or Civic?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Civic.

Ubuntu 12.04 or Windows 7?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 16, 2012)

Windows for normal user, Ubuntu if you're willing to put a lot of effort on learning new computer stuff. For me it was Windows. 

Vodka or whiskey? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## nikzDHD (Oct 16, 2012)

Whiskey and coke real man's drink. 

Rihanna or the girl from Cover Drive? 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 16, 2012)

nikzDHD said:


> Whiskey and coke real man's drink.
> 
> Rihanna or the girl from Cover Drive?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Never heard of Cover Drive. So Rihanna it is then ;D 

One or two long term relationships with someone you truly love or several short-medium ones with ones you believe you love?

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## helen_c (Oct 17, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> One or two long term relationships with someone you truly love or several short-medium ones with ones you believe you love?

Click to collapse



Long term relationships with someone I truly love of course!

sgs3 or xperia S?


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 17, 2012)

SGS3.

GNex or SGS2?


*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## MrColdbird (Oct 17, 2012)

SGS2.

Your death: buried in rubble or burned in fire?


----------



## kevin2516 (Oct 17, 2012)

MrColdbird said:


> SGS2.
> 
> Your death: buried in rubble or burned in fire?

Click to collapse



Buried in rubber.

What are some responsibilities a system admin would have with a public transport app? (i'm lost atm)


----------



## iDelta (Oct 17, 2012)

The next bus. 

Who is hotter: Carly Rae Jepsen or Katy Perry? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## ortrigger (Oct 17, 2012)

iDelta said:


> The next bus.
> 
> Who is hotter: Carly Rae Jepsen or Katy Perry?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2

Click to collapse



Katy Perry for sure. 

Gb with data working or ics without any data? 

Sent from my sgt7'd n7.


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 17, 2012)

Ics 
But will obviously try to fix it 

Android or ios ?

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 17, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Ics
> But will obviously try to fix it
> 
> Android or ios ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Symbian. Cause I can 

OG Desire or Desire HD?

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## sleepijs_ (Oct 17, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Symbian. Cause I can
> 
> OG Desire or Desire HD?
> 
> Sent from PACman'd Desire HD

Click to collapse



Desire HD  

Do you believe in reincarnation? (why?)


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 17, 2012)

sleepijs_ said:


> Desire HD
> 
> Do you believe in reincarnation? (why?)

Click to collapse



Yeah, it's more sensible than a heaven.
Does that make me an atheist?

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah

What's the worst thing you've done drunk? 





*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 17, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Yeah
> 
> What's the worst thing you've done drunk?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm...
Coke, toothpaste, mouthwash, tea and Yazoo mixed together. Fun night ..

AOKP, CM or Paranoid Droid and why?

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 17, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Hmm...
> Coke, toothpaste, mouthwash, tea and Yazoo mixed together. Fun night ..
> 
> AOKP, CM or Paranoid Droid and why?
> ...

Click to collapse



AOKP.What can I say? Love having all the features.
CM or MIUI or Oxygen? 
Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Youngunn2008 (Oct 17, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> AOKP.What can I say? Love having all the features.
> CM or MIUI or Oxygen?
> Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Cm10 all the way. 

ICS or jb?


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Oct 17, 2012)

Ics

Samsung r HTC.....?


----------



## nikzDHD (Oct 17, 2012)

vjz567 said:


> Ics
> 
> Samsung r HTC.....?

Click to collapse



HTC as they are innovating, come on that new J is freaking off the hook! 

Save money or spend it? 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 17, 2012)

nikzDHD said:


> HTC as they are innovating, come on that new J is freaking off the hook!
> 
> Save money or spend it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Save money, then spend 

Umm... windows or Linux?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jimlarck (Oct 17, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Save money, then spend
> 
> Umm... windows or Linux?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Linux. I don't like where the windows 8 went. Or where windows is heading.. by the time they have Windows X (Windows 10) I bet they'll expect you to have a touch screen monitor.. but its a PC not a windows phone. Anyways. Stating my opinion.

cyanogenMod or AOKP?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nikzDHD (Oct 17, 2012)

Jimlarck said:


> Linux. I don't like where the windows 8 went. Or where windows is heading.. by the time they have Windows X (Windows 10) I bet they'll expect you to have a touch screen monitor.. but its a PC not a windows phone. Anyways. Stating my opinion.
> 
> cyanogenMod or AOKP?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



AOKP as it has extra cool features. And their boot animation is cool.

Bond girls or Playboy mansion girls? 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 17, 2012)

Bond girls I guess

Paranoid or vanilla CM10?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## arknailed7754 (Oct 17, 2012)

Vanilla all the way

Ice cream sandwich or gingerbread man (literal question not android related

sent from the one x making love to slimbean 2.7


----------



## Doodsz (Oct 18, 2012)

arknailed7754 said:


> Vanilla all the way
> 
> Ice cream sandwich or gingerbread man (literal question not android related
> 
> sent from the one x making love to slimbean 2.7

Click to collapse



Ice cream sandwich! 

What theme chooser theme are you using? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 18, 2012)

None. Cause stock ICS/JB looks smexy.

Borgore or Shay?

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 19, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> None. Cause stock ICS/JB looks smexy.
> 
> Borgore or Shay?
> 
> Sent from PACman'd Desire HD

Click to collapse



I have no clue.
What to do now that onavo has identified xda as the data hog on my phone? 


Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ROFLkopter (Oct 19, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> I have no clue.
> What to do now that onavo has identified xda as the data hog on my phone?
> 
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Uninstall Onavo. 

What good games can I download on my Nexus 7? 

Typed with SwiftKey 3 on my CyanogenMod 10, Alpha 4, powered HTC Explorer using XDA Premium!


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 19, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> Uninstall Onavo.
> 
> What good games can I download on my Nexus 7?
> 
> Typed with SwiftKey 3 on my CyanogenMod 10, Alpha 4, powered HTC Explorer using XDA Premium!

Click to collapse



Disney's Where's My Water
Modern Combat 3

Who's responsible?



Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 19, 2012)

Your mom. 

Pie or doughnut? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## huggs (Oct 19, 2012)

pie

what is the meaning of life?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 20, 2012)

42.

Wake up sleeping girlfriend and tell her I'm going home or just let her sleep and leave (possibly text her later)

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## boborone (Oct 20, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> 42.
> 
> Wake up sleeping girlfriend and tell her I'm going home or just let her sleep and leave (possibly text her later)
> 
> Sent from PACman'd Desire HD

Click to collapse



Give her soft kisses till she wakes. It'll seem like you gave her one to tell her bye and she woke. She'll think it's sweet. Loads better than a text. 

Oh magic 8 ball...........will I ever fall in love? *shakes ball

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 20, 2012)

boborone said:


> Give her soft kisses till she wakes. It'll seem like you gave her one to tell her bye and she woke. She'll think it's sweet. Loads better than a text.
> 
> Oh magic 8 ball...........will I ever fall in love? *shakes ball
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks  it worked but now she doesn't want me to leave and my mum is wondering why the hell I'm still at my girlfriends house at half twelve at night (I'm only 15).


And yes you will fall in love, just wait for the right one to come along 

Good film to watch with your girlfriend?

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## flastnoles11 (Oct 20, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Thanks  it worked but now she doesn't want me to leave and my mum is wondering why the hell I'm still at my girlfriends house at half twelve at night (I'm only 15).
> 
> 
> And yes you will fall in love, just wait for the right one to come along
> ...

Click to collapse



Anything SHE picks!!!  I know you're not married, but just remember a happy wife = a happy life! Lol...

Final fantasy series or Mario series?


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 20, 2012)

Neither but since I have to choose, Mario. 

Motorbike or car? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## faehsemc (Oct 20, 2012)

Car

Kill your parents and anyone else you're in love with or have sex with Honey Booboo's mom?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 20, 2012)

faehsemc said:


> Car
> 
> Kill your parents and anyone else you're in love with or have sex with Honey Booboo's mom?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Honey boo-boo. I don't know who/what he/she/it is, but I guess it's for good...

Coke or coke?


----------



## faehsemc (Oct 20, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Honey boo-boo. I don't know who/what he/she/it is, but I guess it's for good...
> 
> Coke or coke?

Click to collapse



The one you drink.. just Google it... probably the most horrid thing you'll ever see.

PS3 or XBOX?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## usaff22 (Oct 20, 2012)

PS3. I disagree with Microsoft's design plans for the future.

LG Nexus 4 , Sony Nexus X, Galaxy Nexus Plus or the HTC Nexus 5?

Manufacturer wise.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Oct 20, 2012)

usaff22 said:


> PS3. I disagree with Microsoft's design plans for the future.
> 
> LG Nexus 4 , Sony Nexus X, Galaxy Nexus Plus or the HTC Nexus 5?
> 
> Manufacturer wise.

Click to collapse



Sony Nexus X.

Glasses or lens?

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## arknailed7754 (Oct 20, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Sony Nexus X.
> 
> Glasses or lens?
> 
> "What really matters in this world, anyway?"

Click to collapse



Glasses

Megan fox or Elizabeth Hurley
(Yes I know they are in different leagues)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 20, 2012)

arknailed7754 said:


> Glasses
> 
> Megan fox or Elizabeth Hurley
> (Yes I know they are in different leagues)
> ...

Click to collapse



Megan Fox.
Who even does that?



Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 20, 2012)

Apparently he does.

What are your NCAA football national champ picks?

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## arknailed7754 (Oct 20, 2012)

No I blanked when trying to get someone to go against Megan fox

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 20, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Apparently he does.
> 
> What are your NCAA football national champ picks?
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



You mean American football? Honestly I don't give a sh!t 

Favourite developer/themer? (For Android)

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## iKoolkid (Oct 20, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> You mean American football? Honestly I don't give a sh!t
> 
> Favourite developer/themer? (For Android)
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Chainfire

To android or not to android.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 20, 2012)

iKoolkid said:


> Chainfire
> 
> To nandroid or not to nandroid.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



FTFY 

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## baronmxc (Oct 21, 2012)

Since there is no question, whats a question? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 21, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Since there is no question, whats a question? Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium

Click to collapse



It's a sentence in an interrogative form intended to elicit information 

What is an answer?


Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DinoSoup (Oct 21, 2012)

Two dragons dancing in a teapot.

What's the meaning of life?

- Sent from a Starbucks.


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 21, 2012)

DinoSoup said:


> Two dragons dancing in a teapot.
> 
> What's the meaning of life?
> 
> - Sent from a Starbucks.

Click to collapse



42

Mojito or white Russian? 

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Marqin (Oct 21, 2012)

Old Russian 

Do you believe in axiom of extensionality?


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 21, 2012)

Marqin said:


> Old Russian
> 
> Do you believe in axiom of extensionality?

Click to collapse



Ummm... Probably not... 

Smirnoff or Absolut Vodka? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Marqin (Oct 21, 2012)

Smirnoff is better.

Python or Ruby?


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 21, 2012)

Marqin said:


> Smirnoff is better.
> 
> Python or Ruby?

Click to collapse



python

If you had one wish what would it be?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 21, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> python
> 
> If you had one wish what would it be?

Click to collapse



MOAR WISHES!

Sennhesier or Beats?

Sent from PACman'd Desire HD


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Oct 21, 2012)

I dislike sens high pitchy, cold voice. So I'd have to pick beats pros or studios just for being alot warmer sounding.

Anybody considering the Sony mdr-1R BlueTooth headphones?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I957 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 21, 2012)

I bet someone is. I'm not.

Cold or Fanta?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## KeanuC (Oct 21, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> I bet someone is. I'm not.
> 
> Cold or Fanta?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Fanta

What movie is this line from?  "I'll take your ***** ass to 134th street... bust you in the head with a pipe"

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 22, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Fanta
> 
> What movie is this line from?  "I'll take your ***** ass to 134th street... bust you in the head with a pipe"
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Date Movie

Are you depressed?

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## sniper (Oct 22, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Date Movie
> 
> Are you depressed?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes... 

What's your favorite video game? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## boborone (Oct 22, 2012)

sniper said:


> Yes...
> 
> What's your favorite video game?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Minesweeper

How does I get voodoo sound on my iPhone 

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## sniper (Oct 22, 2012)

boborone said:


> Minesweeper
> 
> How does I get voodoo sound on my iPhone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



By using a hammer on it. 

What's the nastiest thing you've eaten? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 22, 2012)

sniper said:


> By using a hammer on it.
> 
> What's the nastiest thing you've eaten?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Asphalt

Will the world end in 2012 even if iys protected by Nokias ?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 22, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Asphalt
> 
> Will the world end in 2012 even if iys protected by Nokias ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



No because we all know the 3310's were made so withstand the end of the world and more. Good thinking on Nokia's part there.

How much wood, would a wood chuck, if a wood chuck could chuck wood? 

Sent from Pacman's DHD


----------



## VaderSKN (Oct 22, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> No because we all know the 3310's were made so withstand the end of the world and more. Good thinking on Nokia's part there.
> 
> How much wood, would a wood chuck, if a wood chuck could chuck wood?
> 
> Sent from Pacman's DHD

Click to collapse



Yes. (stupid question, stupid answers  ) 

Why do do I send things from a Jaffa Cake?
Sent from my Jaffa Cake using XDA App


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 22, 2012)

It doesn't matter because I bet you've already eaten it. 

Best 1000cc bike? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Oct 22, 2012)

Ducati, 



Your real name..?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 22, 2012)

vjz567 said:


> Ducati,
> 
> 
> 
> Your real name..?

Click to collapse



Amadaeus Arkham the Third.

Best genre of EDM

Sent from Pacman's DHD


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 22, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Amadaeus Arkham the Third.
> 
> Best genre of EDM
> 
> Sent from Pacman's DHD

Click to collapse



The popular one? I'm terrible with abbreviations Haaris.

Is that Haaris or Harris? 

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 22, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> The popular one? I'm terrible with abbreviations Haaris.
> 
> Is that Haaris or Harris?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Harris. Jesus name's spread fast on xda :/

How did you find my name

Sent from Pacman's DHD


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 22, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Harris. Jesus name's spread fast on xda :/
> 
> How did you find my name
> 
> Sent from Pacman's DHD

Click to collapse



On the PC thread.
Guess mine,It's kinda in my handle?

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 22, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> On the PC thread.
> Guess mine,It's kinda in my handle?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Muhammed Li. Muhammed is the most common first name and Li is the most common surname so I have a mathematical advance... 

Since I didn't get a real answer to my previous question, I'll ask it again; favourite 1000cc bike? (Ducati is the manufacter, not a model) 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 22, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Muhammed Li. Muhammed is the most common first name and Li is the most common surname so I have a mathematical advance...
> 
> Since I didn't get a real answer to my previous question, I'll ask it again; favourite 1000cc bike? (Ducati is the manufacter, not a model)
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Ducati


Is armord going to ask that question again?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## VaderSKN (Oct 22, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Ducati
> 
> 
> Is armord going to ask that question again?
> ...

Click to collapse



I think yes.

Why does people say that Nokia is impossible to break? I broke my old Nokia, and it was an *accident.*
Sent from my Jaffa Cake using XDA App


----------



## SPIDER-7 (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't agree with the peoples  ! cause I broke my nokia in the head of my uncle :angel: :angel: :angel: !!

 WHY penguins or elephant can't fly ?                           [50,0000000000000000000000 $ for correct answer  ]


----------



## Rixi (Oct 22, 2012)

Because they don't have wings. Why? Because they don't have to fly.
Elephants are fine on the ground, they don't need to fly to escape from predators or to feed or make home on a tree.
Penguins are fine on the ground too and they swim to get fish or travel  so they don't really need to be air borne.
*
What is the last digit of the number Pi*?


----------



## huggs (Oct 22, 2012)

Rixi said:


> Because they don't have wings. Why? Because they don't have to fly.
> Elephants are fine on the ground, they don't need to fly to escape from predators or to feed or make home on a tree.
> Penguins are fine on the ground too and they swim to get fish or travel  so they don't really need to be air borne.
> *
> What is the last digit of the number Pi*?

Click to collapse



The last digit of Pi is 


How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 22, 2012)

huggs said:


> The last digit of Pi is
> 
> 
> How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop?

Click to collapse



Depends. 

How long is a piece of setting m string?

Sent from Pacman's DHD


----------



## Rixi (Oct 22, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Depends.
> 
> How long is a piece of setting m string?
> 
> Sent from Pacman's DHD

Click to collapse



double the length from one side to the middle

Which animal saves more human lives?


----------



## boborone (Oct 23, 2012)

Rixi said:


> double the length from one side to the middle
> 
> Which animal saves more human lives?

Click to collapse



Tape worm. Fighting obesity since 1267 BC.

How old do you want to be when you die.

_______________________________________
"fat bottomed girls, you make this rocking world go round"


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 23, 2012)

boborone said:


> Tape worm. Fighting obesity since 1267 BC.
> 
> How old do you want to be when you die.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Umm... 60? Not to the extent that I practically don't have a brain and other people taking care if me.


Do you like nexuses?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 23, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Umm... 60? Not to the extent that I practically don't have a brain and other people taking care if me.
> 
> 
> Do you like nexuses?
> ...

Click to collapse



The phone ? Yes 

Which organ named itself ?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## FirePoncho86 (Oct 23, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> The phone ? Yes
> 
> Which organ named itself ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



The brain

Are you going trick or treating (even if you're way too old like me)?

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## leslieliang (Oct 23, 2012)

FirePoncho86 said:


> The brain
> 
> Are you going trick or treating (even if you're way too old like me)?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Probably not. But I might go egging (I'm still a kid)?

If there was one thing you could do before you die, what would it be?


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 23, 2012)

leslieliang said:


> Probably not. But I might go egging (I'm still a kid)?
> 
> If there was one thing you could do before you die, what would it be?

Click to collapse



Make a wish that I would live for ever! :silly:
Would you rather fly or teleport?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 23, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Make a wish that I would live for ever! :silly:
> Would you rather fly or teleport?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Teleport,if there's no risk of leaving something behind.
Rich but no superpowers like Batman or broke but real superpowers like Spiderman?


Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## saywhatt (Oct 23, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Teleport,if there's no risk of leaving something behind.
> Rich but no superpowers like Batman or broke but real superpowers like Spiderman?
> 
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



spiderman.

be rich and ugly or poor but good looking?


----------



## DD-Ripper (Oct 23, 2012)

saywhatt said:


> spiderman.
> 
> be rich and ugly or poor but good looking?

Click to collapse



Rich and Ugly coz if u have money, u can have plastic surgery to change how you look.  

Be Rich but a Complete Fool or Poor but Wise. ..?

Sent from My Premium Calculator HD


----------



## Rixi (Oct 23, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Rich and Ugly coz if u have money, u can have plastic surgery to change how you look.
> 
> Be Rich but a Complete Fool or Poor but Wise. ..?
> 
> Sent from My Premium Calculator HD

Click to collapse



Poor but Wise

What’s blue and weighs 8 billion tons?


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 23, 2012)

Rixi said:


> Poor but Wise
> 
> What’s blue and weighs 8 billion tons?

Click to collapse



An 8 billion tonne blue ball lol.

Which is sexier on a woman. Red Hair or Black Hair

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## rudegyal (Oct 23, 2012)

Nickel.

Where'd matter come from?

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 23, 2012)

rudegyal said:


> Nickel.
> 
> Where'd matter come from?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Matter is the materialized form of energy. Our bodies are under the command of our souls. Matter is only a fact for our bodies. Souls worshiping matter is something like a persons worshipping his/her house. Since such silliness is too much for their consciences, they take the way of unbelief and irresponsibility. Moreover, ones evil-self likes this way. Nobody is doubtful about the service of matter to life. We see a number of examples of this situation in our daily life we even experience them. Simply expressing if our hands hold a pen, it is because soul orders it. Soul and the quality of life in it is in the rank of master, as for matter, it is servant. That is, what is being served is life and soul and what serves is body. In that case, soul and all functions related to it cannot be attributed to this servant and again cannot be expressed through it. Otherwise, we are supposed to agree to a large number of nonsensical fallacies.

Our bodies are a summary from the matter of universe and our souls are an example to any kind of life in it. If we attempt to explain it with matter, we need to attribute the meanings of bounty, hunger, and mercy to the matter of the universe. The rightly guided minds acknowledge God, Who makes this world of matter serve life, and know that anything comes from His mercy, endowment, and munificence.

Therefore, they hold the servants in esteem as much service as they do and turn their attention to the One Who employs them. They offer thanks to Him and worship Him. Those who do not seek the reality such and cannot find out the truth, attempt to explain everything with matter and get into a great difficulty to explain life, soul, inner feelings, and emotions with matter. They expect of the blind matter to see and try to make them hear by giving them ears in order to explain their hearings. They exhibit a matchless comedy by attributing their feelings such as love, worry, curiosity, fear and so on to matter but again exhibit a horrible tragedy in the name of humanity.

Those who look for everything in matter have their brains in their eyes, but eyes are blind in spirituality.

Any sensible person accepts that knowledge precedes work, and artistry comes before any work of art. Any sentence is first formed in the brain and then is written down. Any person who reads that sentence realizes that that sentence was first formed in some persons mind and then was written down with his will and power. Anybody who can make use of his mind to understand this immediately realizes that all pages in this book of the universe was first formed in Divine knowledge, created with the Divine power, and then written. Matter is employed during this act of writing. Matter cannot in advance know the meanings in this writing so that it could take a shape accordingly and sentences come into existence.

An erudite says, Now that matter transforms into energy, by the rule everything returns to its original form, we can also say that the origin of matter is energy.

Today physics has already discovered this fact: Things that occupy space in the space, that have width, length, and height, that are related to time, and that can be weighed are called matter. The amount of matter something contains is called mass. If the mass of any object is 1 kg on earth, it is again 1 kg on moon and planets.

Matter is composed of energy, and energy is composed of quantum. Matter is dense energy, and energy is very rarefied matter. The basic structure of matter and energy is defined with quantum. Quantum is the smallest amount of energy, that is, it is the smallest unit of energy. The dictionary meaning of quantum is amount and unit. Setting out from this, we could say that matter can be transformed into energy and energy into matter. For quanta, we can say that they are the units of energy, which are the core of matter.

Light is composed of rays. And these rays are composed of photons, which are arranged one after another like the string of beads. That is, the smallest unit of energy of light is photon.

A number of things could be achieved with the obtained energy when matter is transformed into energy. For example, if the amount of ink, which we use in order to write a word of five letters, is transformed into energy, it could be possible to throw a ten tons of burden into air with this energy.

If energy disappears, matter comes into existence. If matter disappears, energy comes into existence. We can see in the reactions given in the nuclear physics that if an electron (matter) and a positron (matter), which is anti-matter to each other, come together, they form positron (matter) by rotating around each other within a very short time.

However, at the end of this short time, which is the one millionth of a second, both of them go out of being matter and replace by energy.


what happens if an unstoppable object hits an unmovable object?


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 23, 2012)

It creates a black hole which sucks the whole earth into itself. 

Favourite 1000cc motorcycle? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## konfusius (Oct 23, 2012)

"BMW S 1000 RR" would be my pick!

Is it wrong for a vegetarian to eat animal crackers?


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 23, 2012)

konfusius said:


> "BMW S 1000 RR" would be my pick!
> 
> Is it wrong for a vegetarian to eat animal crackers?

Click to collapse



Not at all.

Is it right for an XDA user with less than 10 posts to be posting in the Off-Topic section?


----------



## mikef (Oct 23, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> Not at all.
> 
> Is it right for an XDA user with less than 10 posts to be posting in the Off-Topic section?

Click to collapse



We would prefer you do not. Read the stickied guide in this forum named 10-post warning.

Thank you,
mf2112
XDA Moderator

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 23, 2012)

mf2112 said:


> We would prefer you do not. Read the stickied guide in this forum named 10-post warning.
> 
> Thank you,
> mf2112
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess my next question is where is your question?


----------



## Rixi (Oct 23, 2012)

Nick Fury said:


> An 8 billion tonne blue ball lol.

Click to collapse



It's the iceberg




konfusius said:


> "BMW S 1000 RR" would be my pick!
> 
> Is it wrong for a vegetarian to eat animal crackers?

Click to collapse



No if it doesn't contain meat.

What's your favorite Application Layer Protocol? (i.e. http/ftp/pop3/irc etc)


----------



## Nick Fury (Oct 23, 2012)

Rixi said:


> It's the iceberg
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont have a favourite.

Do you understand how to play this game?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah

What's your las text and when did you receive it? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## nikzDHD (Oct 23, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Yeah
> 
> What's your las text and when did you receive it?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



From my cousin asking if we want to watch the footie tonight about 5 hours ago. 

When did you last take a dump? 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Oct 23, 2012)

nikzDHD said:


> From my cousin asking if we want to watch the footie tonight about 5 hours ago.
> 
> When did you last take a dump?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



About 15 minutes ago

What brand of toothpaste do you use?


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 23, 2012)

Pepsodent I believe. 

Manowar or Accept? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## MrSinister777 (Oct 24, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Pepsodent I believe.
> 
> Manowar or Accept?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Manowar (gotta love cheesy)
They say unicorn  extinct but are rhinos just ugly unicorns?


From the place no one wants to be!!


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 25, 2012)

MrSinister777 said:


> Manowar (gotta love cheesy)
> They say unicorn  extinct but are rhinos just ugly unicorns?
> 
> 
> From the place no one wants to be!!

Click to collapse



Fat and ugly

How far would you go for 1 million dollar's?

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## faehsemc (Oct 25, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Fat and ugly
> 
> How far would you go for 1 million dollar's?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'd take some Lashings.   

Anyone else have a significant other that calls these nerd forums? My wife hates that I'm on this and rootz so much

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 25, 2012)

My friends don't know that I'm a 'nerd'. In fact they think I don't know a crap about tech. 

Hamburger or hot dog? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 25, 2012)

faehsemc said:


> I'd take some Lashings.
> 
> Anyone else have a significant other that calls these nerd forums? My wife hates that I'm on this and rootz so much
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




well my gf knows about it and she calls herself a geek so yeah 




ArmorD said:


> My friends don't know that I'm a 'nerd'. In fact they think I don't know a crap about tech.
> 
> Hamburger or hot dog?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Hot Dog. 

Worst form of mental torture?

Sent from one node to another


----------



## Dirk (Oct 25, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> well my gf knows about it and she calls herself a geek so yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Marriage.

Is it hip to be square?


----------



## TheKryptonite (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes.

Snickers or Twix.


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 25, 2012)

Snickers! (though, ironically, I prefer the cheaper cash and carry version of peanut chocolate) 

Herman Li or Kirk Hammett? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## suyisaster (Oct 25, 2012)

Marqin said:


> Old Russian
> 
> Do you believe in axiom of extensionality?

Click to collapse



Maybe yes and maybe no and maybe cant answer that! 

Im cute right? 

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using xda-developers apps


----------



## VaderSKN (Oct 25, 2012)

suyisaster said:


> Maybe yes and maybe no and maybe cant answer that!
> 
> Im cute right?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Arc S using xda-developers apps

Click to collapse



I don't know.


Why do I hate voice typing?

Sent from my Jaffa Cake using XDA App


----------



## Pumå (Oct 25, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Why do I hate voice typing?

Click to collapse



Because it is not accurate enough.

Why do men also have nipples?


----------



## suyisaster (Oct 25, 2012)

Pumå said:


> Because it is not accurate enough.
> 
> Why do men also have nipples?

Click to collapse



Normal men

Why you ask me?:sly:

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using xda-developers apps


----------



## Pumå (Oct 25, 2012)

suyisaster said:


> Why you ask me?:sly:

Click to collapse



Because people like you.

Are oranges called oranges because they are orange in color or is the color called orange because oranges are orange in color?


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 26, 2012)

Pumå said:


> Because people like you.
> 
> Are oranges called oranges because they are orange in color or is the color called orange because oranges are orange in color?

Click to collapse



http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orange_(fruit)

The name is thought to derive ultimately from the Sanskrit  word for the orange tree(नारङगम्, Nārangam), with its final form developing after passing through numerous intermediate languages.


Does that make sense?


Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## suyisaster (Oct 26, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orange_(fruit)
> 
> The name is thought to derive ultimately from the Sanskrit  word for the orange tree(नारङगम्, Nārangam), with its final form developing after passing through numerous intermediate languages.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No

Why you look like a nerd ?

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using xda-developers apps


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 26, 2012)

Don't know

Why do I look like a nerd?

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 26, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Don't know
> 
> Why do I look like a nerd?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Because 4x4=12

Best thing to do with an old G1?

Sent from one node to another


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 26, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Because 4x4=12
> 
> Best thing to do with an old G1?
> 
> Sent from one node to another

Click to collapse



4x4=21

Use it as a paperwight

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 26, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> 4x4=21
> 
> Use it as a paperwight
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Obviously didn't get the blatant deadmau5 reference

Sent from one node to another


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 26, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Because 4x4=12
> 
> Best thing to do with an old G1?
> 
> Sent from one node to another

Click to collapse



Donate it to me 

Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 26, 2012)

race55 said:


> Donate it to me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I genuinely would, but you're in the Netherlands so it would cost a fair bit 

Sent from one node to another


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 26, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> I genuinely would, but you're in the Netherlands so it would cost a fair bit
> 
> Sent from one node to another

Click to collapse



http://www.parcel2go.com/parcel-delivery/netherlands 14.50 pound.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 26, 2012)

race55 said:


> http://www.parcel2go.com/parcel-delivery/netherlands 14.50 pound.

Click to collapse



I'll consider it  
To be honest I have no money and the phones isn't even mine (got it from a friend who got an upgrade, so not sure if it works. Supposedly locked to 3 but I'm not entirely sure, waiting for him to come back from holiday)

Sent from one node to another


----------



## leanhua (Oct 26, 2012)

English is too bad to really difficult


----------



## flastnoles11 (Oct 26, 2012)

leanhua said:


> English is too bad to really difficult

Click to collapse


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 26, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> I'll consider it
> To be honest I have no money and the phones isn't even mine (got it from a friend who got an upgrade, so not sure if it works. Supposedly locked to 3 but I'm not entirely sure, waiting for him to come back from holiday)
> 
> Sent from one node to another

Click to collapse



Well lemme know. Anyways... Thanks for considering it. 

Send from some kind of HTC using some kind of XDA app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 26, 2012)

race55 said:


> Well lemme know. Anyways... Thanks for considering it.
> 
> Send from some kind of HTC using some kind of XDA app

Click to collapse



No prob  always looking to get rid of some 'junk'. If a G1 counts as junk 

Sent from one node to another


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 26, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> No prob  always looking to get rid of some 'junk'. If a G1 counts as junk
> 
> Sent from one node to another

Click to collapse



:screwy: Dafuq? A G1 JUNK?! :what:

Send from some kind of HTC using some kind of XDA app


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 26, 2012)

Uhhhvyeah..., potato. 

To be bored or not to be? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 26, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Uhhhvyeah..., potato.
> 
> To be bored or not to be?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Bored.

Why do i suddenly want a G1?

Send from some kind of HTC using some kind of XDA app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 26, 2012)

race55 said:


> Bored.
> 
> Why do i suddenly want a G1?
> 
> Send from some kind of HTC using some kind of XDA app

Click to collapse



Because I brought the subject up 

Good birthday surprise for the other half?

Sent from one node to another


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 26, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Because I brought the subject up
> 
> Good birthday surprise for the other half?
> 
> Sent from one node to another

Click to collapse



Some kind of jewels.

What should i do?

Send from some kind of HTC using some kind of XDA app


----------



## elias2204 (Oct 26, 2012)

race55 said:


> Some kind of jewels.
> 
> What should i do?
> 
> Send from some kind of HTC using some kind of XDA app

Click to collapse



Pick your noise(neuspeuteren)

What time is it?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 26, 2012)

elias2204 said:


> Pick your noise(neuspeuteren)
> 
> What time is it?

Click to collapse



Time to look at the clock 

Why am i bored?

Send from some kind of HTC using some kind of XDA app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 26, 2012)

race55 said:


> Some kind of jewels.
> 
> What should i do?
> 
> Send from some kind of HTC using some kind of XDA app

Click to collapse



I'm 15 and pretty much broke. So yeah :/ 

Wait for my friend to come back (about 6 GMT tomorrow) or go on eBay/Gumtree

Good PS3 game to get cheaply?

Sent from one node to another


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 26, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> I'm 15 and pretty much broke. So yeah :/
> 
> Wait for my friend to come back (about 6 GMT tomorrow) or go on eBay/Gumtree
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Driver: San Francisco.

My ex-gf wants to meet me, what should i answer? 

Send from some kind of HTC using some kind of XDA app


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 26, 2012)

Is she hot? You got a girlfriend? Yeah why not

How can you get rid of nail polish? (someone had painted my nails with pink nail polish while I was drunk... I got it off with a 5c coin and a guitar string but I bet there's a better way...) 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## sniper (Oct 26, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Is she hot? You got a girlfriend? Yeah why not
> 
> How can you get rid of nail polish? (someone had painted my nails with pink nail polish while I was drunk... I got it off with a 5c coin and a guitar string but I bet there's a better way...)
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Nail polish remover? 

Best N64 game? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## ROFLkopter (Oct 26, 2012)

sniper said:


> Nail polish remover?
> 
> Best N64 game?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Legend Of Zelda: Ocarina Of Time - no contest! 


FIFA or Pro Evo?

Typed with SwiftKey 3 on my CyanogenMod 10, Alpha 4, powered HTC Explorer using XDA Premium!


----------



## VaderSKN (Oct 26, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> Legend Of Zelda: Ocarina Of Time - no contest!
> 
> 
> FIFA or Pro Evo?
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know. I don't play these games.

What's FIFA and Pro Evo?

Sent from my Jaffa Cake using XDA App


----------



## flastnoles11 (Oct 26, 2012)

ROFLkopter said:


> Legend Of Zelda: Ocarina Of Time - no contest!
> 
> 
> FIFA or Pro Evo?
> ...

Click to collapse



I was gonna say zelda also...  
Fifa...
And staying with the video game theme, ps3 or xbox360?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Oct 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> I was gonna say zelda also...
> Fifa...
> And staying with the video game theme, ps3 or xbox360?

Click to collapse



Ps3!!


 What do you want to do?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## baronmxc (Oct 27, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Ps3!!
> 
> 
> What do you want to do?
> ...

Click to collapse



Go cow tipping. Never done it. 

Will you be affected by hurricane Sandy like me?

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda premium


----------



## galaxys (Oct 27, 2012)

Not in Sunny Las Vegas.

What's the largest planet in the solar system?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Oct 27, 2012)

galaxys said:


> Not in Sunny Las Vegas.
> 
> What's the largest planet in the solar system?

Click to collapse



Jupiter I believe...
Was that a homework question??? Lol


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Jupiter I believe...
> Was that a homework question??? Lol

Click to collapse



Yes most likely


Why is it so hot

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## flastnoles11 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Yes most likely
> 
> 
> Why is it so hot
> ...

Click to collapse



Because the sun...
Why do xda members believe they are entitled to be spoon fed everything???


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Because the sun...
> Why do xda members believe they are entitled to be spoon fed everything???

Click to collapse



Because we're all stupid

Is this thread gonna go on forever?

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## NotoriousNeo (Oct 27, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Because we're all stupid
> 
> Is this thread gonna go on forever?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes, or at least until it turns racist. 

Is Verizon's logo on the home button of the Galaxy Note II really that annoying?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 27, 2012)

NotoriousNeo said:


> Yes, or at least until it turns racist.
> 
> Is Verizon's logo on the home button of the Galaxy Note II really that annoying?

Click to collapse



Yes. It reminds you of the fact that you chose the wrong carrier.

Why did I wait till 6gmt For Guyinthecorners friend to come to him?

Sent from my Hypersense Nova powered Nexus One


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 27, 2012)

race55 said:


> Yes. It reminds you of the fact that you chose the wrong carrier.
> 
> Why did I wait till 6gmt For Guyinthecorners friend to come to him?
> 
> Sent from my Hypersense Nova powered Nexus One

Click to collapse



Because you can 

Buy a Nexus now or wait till the new one comes out and the prices drop

Sent from one node to another


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 27, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Because you can
> 
> Buy a Nexus now or wait till the new one comes out and the prices drop
> 
> Sent from one node to another

Click to collapse



Buy it now, if the next one is LG you're gonna feel pretty f*cked.

Sense or CM7?


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 27, 2012)

Cm7 duh... 

Blue or red PS3 controller? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## VaderSKN (Oct 27, 2012)

race55 said:


> Buy it now, if the next one is LG you're gonna feel pretty f*cked.
> 
> Sense or CM7?

Click to collapse



Sense if you want HTC bloat, CM10 if you want get out the real power of the phone.

Paranoid Android or CM10?

Sent from my Jaffa Cake using XDA App


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 27, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Sense if you want HTC bloat, CM10 if you want get out the real power of the phone.
> 
> Paranoid Android or CM10?
> 
> Sent from my Jaffa Cake using XDA App

Click to collapse



I heard Paranoid is pretty cool.



ArmorD said:


> Cm7 duh...
> 
> Blue or red PS3 controller?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Matte blue.

Why does Acer suck so much?


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 27, 2012)

race55 said:


> I heard Paranoid is pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Coz they're cheap.
Why don't they get it?


Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheJakeG92 (Oct 28, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Coz they're cheap.
> Why don't they get it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Because they're a business.

Vita or 3DS?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 28, 2012)

TheJakeG92 said:


> Because they're a business.
> 
> Vita or 3DS?

Click to collapse



Vita for hardcore gaming, 3ds for more Mario style games.

Why did my nexus one camera break on me again? Gosh it has been just 3 months.. htc, Y U NO MAKE QUALITY REPAIRS?!

Send from some kind of HTC using some kind of XDA app


----------



## faehsemc (Oct 28, 2012)

race55 said:


> Vita for hardcore gaming, 3ds for more Mario style games.
> 
> Why did my nexus one camera break on me again? Gosh it has been just 3 months.. htc, Y U NO MAKE QUALITY REPAIRS?!
> 
> Send from some kind of HTC using some kind of XDA app

Click to collapse



Its broken because the camera doesn't like your face... lol. 

What are you going to be for Halloween?

if you're using a D2VZW and are on an AOSP ROM. disable HW overlays in dev options and stop clogging threads about your screen flickers.


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 28, 2012)

I f***ing hate halloween. So imma just be myself and laugh at other ADULTS dressing to some childish costumes... Pssh. 

Hard or soft case? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 28, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> I f***ing hate halloween. So imma just be myself and laugh at other ADULTS dressing to some childish costumes... Pssh.
> 
> Hard or soft case?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Giggity. 

The S-Line cases (would that count as a hard case?)

Best Dubstep artist/producer?

Sent from one node to another


----------



## iDelta (Oct 29, 2012)

I hate dubstep. 

Zelda or Asaasin's Creed

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 29, 2012)

iDelta said:


> I hate dubstep.
> 
> Zelda or Asaasin's Creed
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 2

Click to collapse



Assassins creed FTW

Favourite ROM for your phone or tablet

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 29, 2012)

Resurrection Remix I guess(CM10 & AOKP) 

Yours? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 29, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Resurrection Remix I guess(CM10 & AOKP)
> 
> Yours?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Sense 4 

Yours ?

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 29, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Sense 4
> 
> Yours ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



CM 7.2. Wee little phone can't handle ics.
MIUI or Stock Based ROM?  

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 29, 2012)

Depends on what stock means(which manufacter)... If Sam or Google,then I'd go for stock,otherwise miui 

What do you think of XBMC? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Oct 29, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Depends on what stock means(which manufacter)... If Sam or Google,then I'd go for stock,otherwise miui
> 
> What do you think of XBMC?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Its great
Will my device get the new 4.2 released today

Sent from my XT912


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 30, 2012)

probably not

why is it that when ever i download something from the internet it redirects to porn sites??


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Oct 30, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> probably not
> 
> why is it that when ever i download something from the internet it redirects to porn sites??

Click to collapse



Because you set it up like that
How old are you

Sent from my XT912


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 30, 2012)

DROIDRAZ said:


> Because you set it up like that
> How old are you
> 
> Sent from my XT912

Click to collapse



18-25

who has windows 8 here?


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 30, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> 18-25
> 
> who has windows 8 here?

Click to collapse



Veeman. 

Do you likez Veeman? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 30, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Veeman.
> 
> Do you likez Veeman?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Meh.

Would you buy the next Nexii?

Sent from my nearly Viper'd DHD


----------



## a1exander (Oct 30, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Meh.
> 
> Would you buy the next Nexii?
> 
> Sent from my nearly Viper'd DHD

Click to collapse



Yes i am buying it! 

Are you on CM or AOPK?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 30, 2012)

a1exander said:


> Yes i am buying it!
> 
> Are you on CM or AOPK?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You mean AOKP??

what's the weather like

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 30, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> You mean AOKP??
> 
> what's the weather like
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



Hot. And I believe he did mean AOKP.
Anybody having a winter?

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 30, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Hot. And I believe he did mean AOKP.
> Anybody having a winter?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No its summer here 

Favourite food?

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 30, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> No its summer here
> 
> Favourite food?
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



Hmm.. Steak..

Is this cool? (The picture)

Sent from my nearly Viper'd DHD


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 30, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Hmm.. Steak..
> 
> Is this cool? (The picture)
> 
> Sent from my nearly Viper'd DHD

Click to collapse



What was that sh!t 

Do you know c++ ?

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 30, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> What was that sh!t
> 
> Do you know c++ ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



I know English 

Xda app or tapatalk?

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 30, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> What was that sh!t
> 
> Do you know c++ ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



For those wanting to know what it was: jailbroken Kindle 3 with the Custom Wallpapers hack  

I wish I knew C++ would come in handy...

Next ROM: Sense 4.1 or AOSP?

Sent from my nearly Viper'd DHD


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 30, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> For those wanting to know what it was: jailbroken Kindle 3 with the Custom Wallpapers hack
> 
> I wish I knew C++ would come in handy...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sense 4.1

IOS or symbian ? 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 30, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> Sense 4.1
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Where your question?

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## DanceOff (Oct 30, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Where your question?
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



IOS or symbian?

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 30, 2012)

Symbian

Do you gamble?

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 30, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Symbian
> 
> Do you gamble?
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



Yep. Had my money on yet another 3.5in iPhone. Had money, now I don't.
Do you gamble, in casinos? 

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 30, 2012)

Nope. 

Cappuccino or espresso? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Oct 30, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Nope.
> 
> Cappuccino or espresso?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Espresso, to be or not to be?


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 30, 2012)

Potato. 

Potato or not? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## a1exander (Oct 31, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Potato.
> 
> Potato or not?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Fried potato, **** yeah! 

Fried or not fried? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 31, 2012)

a1exander said:


> Fried potato, **** yeah!
> 
> Fried or not fried?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Mashed,not fried. 
Beef or soya chunks? 

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Slender Troll (Oct 31, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Mashed,not fried.
> Beef or soya chunks?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Beef
Edit: Forgot to ask this: Ketchup or BBQ sauce on a hotdog?

Motorola Photon 4G


----------



## Youngunn2008 (Oct 31, 2012)

Slender Troll said:


> Beef
> Edit: Forgot to ask this: Ketchup or BBQ sauce on a hotdog?
> 
> Motorola Photon 4G

Click to collapse



Ketchup

Verizon on contract or prepaid no contract?


----------



## Hayden18 (Oct 31, 2012)

Youngunn2008 said:


> Ketchup
> 
> Verizon on contract or prepaid no contract?

Click to collapse



Prepaid

If you could save one person you loved from a painful death who would it be?

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 31, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Prepaid
> 
> If you could save one person you loved from a painful death who would it be?
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



My baby sister.
What about you?

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 31, 2012)

My mum I guess. 

What's in your pockets? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 31, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> My mum I guess.
> 
> What's in your pockets?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



USB stick, HTC Cable, other phone and a pack of gum.

What about you?

Yes I bought the xda app. Problem?


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 31, 2012)

A condom, my lightweight wallet, keys, about ten eucalyptus pastilles and a ball pen. 

To be a potato or not to be a potato? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 1, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> A condom, my lightweight wallet, keys, about ten eucalyptus pastilles and a ball pen.
> 
> To be a potato or not to be a potato?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



To be a couch potato
Spicy chicken or lemon?


Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Nov 1, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> To be a couch potato
> Spicy chicken or lemon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lemon
Have you ever mouthed "olive juice" to your friend's girlfriend?

Sent from my XT912


----------



## Omaxe (Nov 2, 2012)

No.... 

Your Girlfriend's Name? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 2, 2012)

Omaxe said:


> No....
> 
> Your Girlfriend's Name?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ema
You're pets' name? 

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## huggs (Nov 2, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Ema
> You're pets' name?
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wilbur (pit bull)

Was the moon landing real or fake?


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 2, 2012)

huggs said:


> Wilbur (pit bull)
> 
> Was the moon landing real or fake?

Click to collapse



Fake they landed on mars not the moon

Rain or hail?

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 2, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Fake they landed on mars not the moon
> 
> Rain or hail?
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



Hail. Knock someone out if its big enough. Giggity.

Trebuchet, Apex or Nova and why.

I bought the xda app. Problem?


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 2, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Hail. Knock someone out if its big enough. Giggity.
> 
> Trebuchet, Apex or Nova and why.
> 
> I bought the xda app. Problem?

Click to collapse



Trebuchet,it's on cyanogen and works fine.
Windows Phone or Mer?

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 2, 2012)

Win because I've never heard of mer... 

Have you ever mouthed booze to your girlfriend? Or not your girlfriend

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## ortrigger (Nov 3, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Win because I've never heard of mer...
> 
> Have you ever mouthed booze to your girlfriend? Or not your girlfriend
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Nope. 

AOKP or paranoidandroid? 

Sent from my aokp'd n7


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 3, 2012)

Why not both? 

Digital or analog wrist watch?

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 3, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Why not both?
> 
> Digital or analog wrist watch?
> 
> "What really matters in this world, anyway?"

Click to collapse



Digital

Pi or pie?

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## baronmxc (Nov 3, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Digital
> 
> Pi or pie?
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



Pie

Who's idea was it, back in the days of how to spell spoken words in English, to make racecar still spell the same when spelled backwards?

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 3, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Pie
> 
> Who's idea was it, back in the days of how to spell spoken words in English, to make racecar still spell the same when spelled backwards?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Don't know

Worst song ever?

Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 3, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Don't know
> 
> Worst song ever?
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Xperia S

Click to collapse



Gangnam Style
People just like it coz it's silly don't they? 

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 3, 2012)

I hate Gandgam style. Just like I hate Justin beaver etc. 

Black or white cat? Or both? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 3, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> I hate Gandgam style. Just like I hate Justin beaver etc.
> 
> Black or white cat? Or both?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Panda cat? Lol  probably a white cat, they look awesome

Is anyone else getting error 500 with the YouTube app?

I bought the xda app. Problem?


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Nov 3, 2012)

Yep. Error 500 here.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I957 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes. Potato. 

Did a cop car just pass me? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## DeathCzar (Nov 3, 2012)

That means there's trouble somewhere.

Do u use hashtags on facebook?

" Always forgive your enemy, nothing will ever annoy him more."


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 3, 2012)

No effin way. I hate when people do that. Btw. I was standing right beside a police station so that could be the reason... [  

Do you have a cat? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 3, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> No effin way. I hate when people do that. Btw. I was standing right beside a police station so that could be the reason... [
> 
> Do you have a cat?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



I used to  Russian blue, cute AF till she got run over by some a5shole who was high on smack. Idiot go arrested later for possession and (to this day I have no idea why, but I still find it funny) admitted to running her over. 

Did you hear about the real inspiration for Nyan Cat? It (a boy by the way) died today:'( 

R.I.P OG Nyan Cat

I bought the xda app. Problem?


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 3, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> I used to  Russian blue, cute AF till she got run over by some a5shole who was high on smack. Idiot go arrested later for possession and (to this day I have no idea why, but I still find it funny) admitted to running her over.
> 
> Did you hear about the real inspiration for Nyan Cat? It (a boy by the way) died today:'(
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now I have  RIP. (Btw. sorry to hear about yours  )

Favourite cat breed?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 4, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Now I have  RIP. (Btw. sorry to hear about yours  )
> 
> Favourite cat breed?

Click to collapse



Hmm, Idk

Jellybean or Ice Cream Sandwich

Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Nov 4, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Hmm, Idk
> 
> Jellybean or Ice Cream Sandwich
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Jelly bean

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## baronmxc (Nov 4, 2012)

How long does your battery last?

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 4, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> How long does your battery last?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



7 hours.
Do you know who ichigo is?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 4, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> 7 hours.
> Do you know who ichigo is?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ichigo Kurosaki, son of Isshin Kurosaki (can't spell it) 
 Bleach is one of the best manga's around (first one I ever read actually)
What mangas do you read/animes do you watch?

I bought the xda app. Problem?


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 4, 2012)

None. 

Stratocaster or Les Paul? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## DarthDerron (Nov 5, 2012)

Both.

Ketchup or Mustard?


----------



## Orical (Nov 5, 2012)

DarthDerron said:


> Both.
> 
> Ketchup or Mustard?

Click to collapse



Mustard...

Team player or one man army?

Sent from my Galaxy S III using XDA Premium.


----------



## nightlimits (Nov 5, 2012)

Mustard.


Is it possible to light a cigarette in space?


Sent from my LG-P930 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 5, 2012)

nightlimits said:


> Mustard.
> 
> 
> Is it possible to light a cigarette in space?
> ...

Click to collapse



No because fire needs oxygen and there is none in space

Windows 8 or Mac OS X

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 5, 2012)

Windows. 

Credit card or cash? (which one do you use nore often) 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 5, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Windows.
> 
> Credit card or cash? (which one do you use nore often)
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Cash (only because I have too much in my wallet)

Do you think windows 8 is a good deal at $58 should i buy it?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Cash (only because I have too much in my wallet)
> 
> Do you think windows 8 is a good deal at $58 should i buy it?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes, you should

Windows 8 or Windows 3.1? 

Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Nov 5, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Yes, you should
> 
> Windows 8 or Windows 3.1?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Ray powered by FXP CM10 and Flykernel Jellybean using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



8.

8 or vista?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 5, 2012)

domini99 said:


> 8.
> 
> 8 or vista?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



I'd use anything other than vista even iOS and Mac osx

Should I get a nexus 4?


Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 5, 2012)

Sure. 

Ball pen or pencil? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 5, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Sure.
> 
> Ball pen or pencil?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Ball pen

Favourite movie?


Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 5, 2012)

Casino Rotale

Liquor or beer? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 5, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Casino Rotale
> 
> Liquor or beer?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Liquor

 Worst place to visit?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Nov 5, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Liquor
> 
> Worst place to visit?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



India 

Nexus 10 or iPad 3 ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 5, 2012)

ShadowCode said:


> India
> 
> Nexus 10 or iPad 3 ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA

Click to collapse



Nexus 10

is your WiFi encrypted?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 5, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Nexus 10
> 
> is your WiFi encrypted?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes it is 

What's the future of human race? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 5, 2012)

anasmunir said:


> Yes it is
> 
> What's the future of human race?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Don't know, let me know if you find out

 Is there a tool to create a windows 7 boot able USB?

(From windows)

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes. Wintoflash

Can windows 7 run on 512 mb ram?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Nov 5, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Yes. Wintoflash
> 
> Can windows 7 run on 512 mb ram?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Yeah sure minimum is 256.

Should I install cm10 to the og Samsung galaxy s?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 5, 2012)

race55 said:


> Yeah sure minimum is 256.
> 
> Should I install cm10 to the og Samsung galaxy s?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes 

Why can't I think of a question?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 5, 2012)

Maybe you don't want to ask any.. 

HTC Sensation or Samsung Galaxy SII? And why? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## Ryan_Shea (Nov 5, 2012)

SGS3 because I said so.

Does any one else hate when some one asks you "is that the new ipad?"

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dagger (Nov 5, 2012)

I just reply that its my NEXUS 7 with the Espier launcher...

Who thinks that the ipad mini is a crap??


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 5, 2012)

dagger said:


> I just reply that its my NEXUS 7 with the Espier launcher...
> 
> Who thinks that the ipad mini is a crap??

Click to collapse



Who doesn't??

 Why must apple insist that everything they do is the best?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 5, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Who doesn't??
> 
> Why must apple insist that everything they do is the best?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Because apple is a deceitful company that must trick their customers.
Are you tired? (I am I only got 2 hours of sleep)





Hayden18 said:


> Don't know, let me know if you find out
> 
> Is there a tool to create a windows 7 boot able USB?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is an actual tool from Microsoft to do that for windows 7. I tried it and it even works for windows 8. So now I have windows 8 on a computer in my room. 
Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Because apple is a deceitful company that must trick their customers.
> Are you tired? (I am I only got 2 hours of sleep)

Click to collapse



No I'm not tired

Worst phone you've owned?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## dagger (Nov 5, 2012)

NOKIA C1-02...Really the worst.

The best phone you owned??


----------



## Doodsz (Nov 5, 2012)

dagger said:


> NOKIA C1-02...Really the worst.
> 
> The best phone you owned??

Click to collapse



Galaxy Nexus. 

Do you like pokemon? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sohamssd (Nov 5, 2012)

Doodsz said:


> Galaxy Nexus.
> 
> Do you like pokemon?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes I still do
How many wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood

Sent from my One V using xda app-developers app


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 5, 2012)

soham_sss said:


> Yes I still do
> How many wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood
> 
> Sent from my One V using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Chuck Norris
who do you think you are?

Sent from my U8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## slo_down (Nov 5, 2012)

i'm a futurist.

are you a follower?


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 5, 2012)

Meh

Blue or red

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## celular34 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Yes*

Red man


----------



## Whiplashh (Nov 5, 2012)

slo_down said:


> i'm a futurist.
> 
> are you a follower?

Click to collapse



More a leader. 

Should I buy the SGS3 or EVO 4G LTE and why?

-
Devices: LG Rumor Touch, Blackberry Curve, Palm Centro, Optimus S, Evo Shift 4g, Evo 4g. Galaxy s3


----------



## DarthDerron (Nov 6, 2012)

Whiplashh said:


> More a leader.
> 
> Should I buy the SGS3 or EVO 4G LTE and why?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SGS3, development rocks for it.

Chicken or fish on an airplane??


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 6, 2012)

DarthDerron said:


> SGS3, development rocks for it.
> 
> Chicken or fish on an airplane??

Click to collapse



Chicken. Dunno about the airplane, never traveled by it :/

Pencil or Pen for usual writing?

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## DeathCzar (Nov 6, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Chicken. Dunno about the airplane, never traveled by it :/
> 
> Pencil or Pen for usual writing?
> 
> "What really matters in this world, anyway?"

Click to collapse



Pencil

Are you a student?

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 6, 2012)

Yep. In fact I'm at school atm. 

Chemistry or physics? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## DeathCzar (Nov 6, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Yep. In fact I'm at school atm.
> 
> Chemistry or physics?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Physics.
Never like chemistry.

Cm10 or AOKP or PA or PACman?

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## dagger (Nov 6, 2012)

Obviously PA...
archer or colossus???


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 6, 2012)

Colossus

Worst supported phone on this forum

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## dagger (Nov 6, 2012)

NOKIA 1100..
Thats not supported at all...

how many times have you bricked your phone??


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 6, 2012)

dagger said:


> NOKIA 1100..
> Thats not supported at all...
> 
> how many times have you bricked your phone??

Click to collapse



Thats not what I meant

 I've bricked my phone at least 5 times

Do you over clock your phone?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## dagger (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes so much that it started rebooting...
Who is your best buddy?


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 6, 2012)

dagger said:


> Yes so much that it started rebooting...
> Who is your best buddy?

Click to collapse



My Xbox 360

Yours?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## dagger (Nov 6, 2012)

My xperia X8..

Do you have windows 8..And if yes how is it??


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 6, 2012)

dagger said:


> My xperia X8..
> 
> Do you have windows 8..And if yes how is it??

Click to collapse



I did, its pretty good but my laptop is pretty much dead it fails to load any OS at the moment

Jellybean or ICS?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## dagger (Nov 6, 2012)

Gingerbread.....


----------



## Jimlarck (Nov 6, 2012)

ortrigger said:


> Nope.
> 
> AOKP or paranoidandroid?
> 
> Sent from my aokp'd n7

Click to collapse



AOKP.. wait ParanoidAndroid.. ooooh touch choice.. er.. Never managed to stay with paranoid android more than an hour so I'd say AOPK. -waits for flame-

Anyways, Minecraft PE or SurvivalCraft?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 08:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 AM ----------




Hayden18 said:


> I did, its pretty good but my laptop is pretty much dead it fails to load any OS at the moment
> 
> Jellybean or ICS?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



I know I'm gonna die for doing this but just HAD to post something. Of course the answer is jellybean.. buuuut. Lately I've been a bit nostalgic and wanted to try ICS.. anyways I'm waiting for 4.2 and the rumored Project roadrunner. Which keeps project butter and significantly improves battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 6, 2012)

Neither but ill pick the first one. Not that it matters. 

Geeking/playing video games at home or hanging out with friends outside...? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## _Variable (Nov 6, 2012)

Friends (replace outsude with at school)

LG or Samsung?


----------



## rboy28 (Nov 6, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> LG or Samsung?

Click to collapse



Samsung.

Do you use stock or custom firmware?


----------



## _Variable (Nov 6, 2012)

Stock

Froyo or Gingerbread?


----------



## Youngunn2008 (Nov 6, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Stock
> 
> Froyo or Gingerbread?

Click to collapse



Why live in the past? Of course gingerbread is better but ICS is bounds better...


----------



## NewbCentral (Nov 6, 2012)

Youngunn2008 said:


> Why live in the past? Of course gingerbread is better but ICS is bounds better...

Click to collapse



Because past is familiar, and change can be scary/buggy.

Which flavor of android do you use?


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 6, 2012)

NewbCentral said:


> Because past is familiar, and change can be scary/buggy.
> 
> Which flavor of android do you use?

Click to collapse



Ice Cream Sandwich. Sounds to better, also (IRL)

Sunset or Sun "born"? (Forgot the expression lol)

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## DeathCzar (Nov 6, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Ice Cream Sandwich. Sounds to better, also (IRL)
> 
> Sunset or Sun "born"? (Forgot the expression lol)
> 
> "What really matters in this world, anyway?"

Click to collapse



Sunrise not sun born ........


Beer or vodka?

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## faehsemc (Nov 6, 2012)

Beer

Coffee or Tea

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 6, 2012)

faehsemc said:


> Beer
> 
> Coffee or Tea
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Strong black coffee with two sugars

The Doors or The Beatles

Sent through several international proxies


----------



## Stereo8 (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm too young for them.

CM9 or AOKP?

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## hardball 45 (Nov 6, 2012)

AOKP, for sure...

Did everything really come from nothing?


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 6, 2012)

Nah... 

Scotch or bourbon? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Stereo8 (Nov 6, 2012)

Tegra.

Do you watch XDATV?

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 7, 2012)

Stereo8 said:


> Tegra.
> 
> Do you watch XDATV?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yup, sometimes.. 

Why is it so, when I wash my hands, they get wet.. 

*Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*


----------



## Stereo8 (Nov 7, 2012)

'Cause water is wet.


Fire or water?

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Nov 7, 2012)

Water, 'Cause fire is hot.

Why am I here?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I957 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 7, 2012)

Because you seem to have the xda app. 

Ideal size for tv? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## leo321 (Nov 7, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Because you seem to have the xda app.
> 
> Ideal size for tv?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Life size.

Where do you find a kernel dev? I 

Sent from my M030 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Nov 7, 2012)

leo321 said:


> Life size.
> 
> Where do you find a kernel dev? I
> 
> Sent from my M030 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



On xda 

Why do I like the stock rom on my sgs so much?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Samak (Nov 7, 2012)

race55 said:


> On xda
> 
> Why do I like the stock rom on my sgs so much?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Becoz its Stable.. 

CyanogenMod or AOKP???


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 7, 2012)

AOKP

Favourite theme Chooser themr? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## iDelta (Nov 8, 2012)

Stock jelly bean cuz I don't have it... 
Fb or twitter or tumblr or others? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 3


----------



## Remorcer (Nov 8, 2012)

iDelta said:


> Stock jelly bean cuz I don't have it...
> Fb or twitter or tumblr or others?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy W (GT-I8150) with CM9 Beta 3

Click to collapse



Hmm, Fb, twitter, instagram...

Why is xda called xda?


----------



## ScatteredHell (Nov 8, 2012)

Remorcer said:


> Hmm, Fb, twitter, instagram...
> 
> Why is xda called xda?

Click to collapse



X large developers anything 

What are the ways to impress a girl? 

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 8, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Because it was first made for a smartphone named O2 xda, or something.
> 
> LCD or AMOLED?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S on CM10

Click to collapse



It was named Xtra + PDA = XDA

LCD
Motorola Razr or Gs2




Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 8, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> It was named Xtra + PDA = XDA
> 
> LCD
> Motorola Razr or Gs2
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately i own a gs2 so my answer is obvious
32bit or 64bit OS?

"Searching is like eating: If you don't do it you'll die"©X8invisible


----------



## domini99 (Nov 8, 2012)

64 bit. Loads better @ heavy programd.

About pc:
3 ghz dual core or 2 ghz quad core?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## aernstar (Nov 8, 2012)

domini99 said:


> 64 bit. Loads better @ heavy programd.
> 
> About pc:
> 3 ghz dual core or 2 ghz quad core?
> ...

Click to collapse



2ghz quad all day.

Aim or ICQ? Lol

Sent from my One V :: PACman v15.3 PrimoC


----------



## Splux (Nov 8, 2012)

(Sorry for multi)


domini99 said:


> 64 bit. Loads better @ heavy programd.
> 
> About pc:
> 3 ghz dual core or 2 ghz quad core?
> ...

Click to collapse




depends on, is the application properly multi threaded? 






aernstar said:


> 2ghz quad all day.
> 
> Aim or ICQ? Lol
> 
> Sent from my One V :: PACman v15.3 PrimoC

Click to collapse



None.

Steam or origin? 

Sent from my Incredible S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Nov 9, 2012)

Splux said:


> (Sorry for multi)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



None..

Fb or twitter or irc


Sent from the MUST have app!


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 9, 2012)

Fb

Why did halo 4 suck?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Nbsss (Nov 9, 2012)

No clue

Favourite app?


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 9, 2012)

Nbsss said:


> No clue
> 
> Favourite app?

Click to collapse



Hello world.
What do you think of Black Ops 2?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 9, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> Hello world.
> What do you think of Black Ops 2?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



I dislike it

Why do my pictures get f****d up in photosphere?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Deadly (Nov 9, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> I dislike it
> 
> Why do my pictures get f****d up in photosphere?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Because your pics are hollow

Photo <sphere> doesn't likes it that's y!

Which is better to access xda site? Xda app / tapatalk / xda website


Sent from the MUST have app!


----------



## domini99 (Nov 9, 2012)

Xda app lets you easely see unreaded treads, tapatalk never used, the site is much better with uploading stuff and has a better text editor with functions like bigger text, text color and lettertype.

I dont know 

Windows 8 or Mac OS X Mountain Lion?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## sniper (Nov 9, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Xda app lets you easely see unreaded treads, tapatalk never used, the site is much better with uploading stuff and has a better text editor with functions like bigger text, text color and lettertype.
> 
> I dont know
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The xda app is based off of Tapatalk by the way. Tapatalk can also use other forums. 

Windows 8, but I'd rather use Ubuntu... 

What's the longest you've gone without sleep? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## Deadly (Nov 9, 2012)

40 hours.. damn its tough though!


Which is tough in making?
Porting rom or aosp rom.


----------



## jootanen (Nov 9, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> 40 hours.. damn its tough though!
> 
> 
> Which is tough in making?
> Porting rom or aosp rom.

Click to collapse



Idk

Who am I?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using GT-I9100


----------



## Deadly (Nov 9, 2012)

jootanen said:


> Idk
> 
> Who am I?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using GT-I9100

Click to collapse



person who has less than 10 posts who shouldnt post in off topic as per rules ?



what is the best thing happened to you?


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 9, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> person who has less than 10 posts who shouldnt post in off topic as per rules ?
> 
> 
> 
> what is the best thing happened to you?

Click to collapse



Winning $200 at the casino

Nexus 7 or 10

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 9, 2012)

10! 

GS3 or Nexus 4?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## DeathCzar (Nov 9, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> 10!
> 
> GS3 or Nexus 4?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Gs3. I want expendable memory. Or maybe note 2.

Why are htc users obsessed about sense?
It doesn't make any sense to me.......

" Always forgive your enemy, nothing will ever annoy him more."


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 9, 2012)

DeathCzar said:


> Gs3. I want expendable memory. Or maybe note 2.
> 
> Why are htc users obsessed about sense?
> It doesn't make any sense to me.......
> ...

Click to collapse



IDK.
Would you rather fly or teleport?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Splux (Nov 9, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> IDK.
> Would you rather fly or teleport?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Teleport, flying around here would be way too cold...

Plasma, LCD or LED?

Sent from my Incredible S using xda app-developers app


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 9, 2012)

Splux said:


> Teleport, flying around here would be way too cold...
> 
> Plasma, LCD or LED?
> 
> Sent from my Incredible S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



LED. 

Which came first? A hen or an egg?? 

*Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 9, 2012)

Your mom.

Guitar or bass?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 9, 2012)

Your dad


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 9, 2012)

No, yours. 

How much battery have you got left? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 9, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> No, yours.
> 
> How much battery have you got left?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



74% 12 hours on battery, one hour screen on time, 2 1/2 year old phone...  not ba eh???

You?


----------



## domini99 (Nov 10, 2012)

100 %.
Just unpluged from charger.

Is powerbook g4 still worth it?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Nov 10, 2012)

Not unless you put GNU Linux on it.

Your favourite Linux distro?

Sent from my SGH-I957 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## domini99 (Nov 10, 2012)

My own 

But its not powerpc compatible 

Wich is the best os to put on a powerbook g4 1,25 ghz?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 10, 2012)

domini99 said:


> My own
> 
> But its not powerpc compatible
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



IOS


Why




Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## domini99 (Nov 10, 2012)

WTF YOU KIDDING IOS????!!!!

Why, because i got an old powerbook lying around and its outdating. So idk wich os to put on.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## _Variable (Nov 10, 2012)

You could just put win8 on it

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 10, 2012)

domini99 said:


> WTF YOU KIDDING IOS????!!!!
> 
> Why, because i got an old powerbook lying around and its outdating. So idk wich os to put on.
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



I repeat, iOS.


Who else got a pm about Micromax A56




Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## _Variable (Nov 10, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> I repeat, iOS.
> 
> 
> Who else got a pm about Micromax A56
> ...

Click to collapse



No pm here.

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 10, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> No pm here.
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



No question

My question Y U NO POST QUESTION 




Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## domini99 (Nov 10, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> You could just put win8 on it
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



Its a powerpc. Not intel. No windows.




QuantumFoam said:


> I repeat, iOS.
> 
> 
> Who else got a pm about Micromax A56
> ...

Click to collapse



Ios? Come on. I want a real os on it.

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## _Variable (Nov 10, 2012)

Sell it on ebay

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 10, 2012)

FOR THE LAST TIME, THIS IS A QUESTION ANSWER THREAD.

Y U NO POST QUESTIONS :banghead:




Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 10, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> FOR THE LAST TIME, THIS IS A QUESTION ANSWER THREAD.
> 
> Y U NO POST QUESTIONS :banghead:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont want to

Why you getting mad over a n00b not following the rules?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 10, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> I dont want to
> 
> Why you getting mad over a n00b not following the rules?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Coz I know one of them and they aren't n00bs

Favorite word?  




Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 10, 2012)

Scotch

You? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## _Variable (Nov 10, 2012)

Sync

Favorite phone?

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## huggs (Nov 10, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Sync
> 
> Favorite phone?
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



Still the HD2 after all this time

What would you do for a Klondike bar?


----------



## Kreaz (Nov 10, 2012)

huggs said:


> Still the HD2 after all this time
> 
> What would you do for a Klondike bar?

Click to collapse



Nothing..

Who are you?


I am sending this message, from SPARTA!!


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 10, 2012)

Your mom. 

Walt or jesse? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## wirther (Nov 10, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Your mom.
> 
> Walt or jesse?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Well, Walt Whitman was pretty good with the words, but Jesse Katsopolis's hair was so beautiful for 90's standards. I suppose Walt Whitman wins though, because with the invention of modern day showers, I just think Walt Whitman is more likely to know how to give a good sponge bath than Uncle Jesse. 

Why do restaurants have to put their sizzle sauce all over my fajitas, when really all I want is a nice hunk of meat that doesn't taste like a landfill in my mouth? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Stereo8 (Nov 10, 2012)

Dunno


Win8, that newest macOS or Ubuntu

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 10, 2012)

Stereo8 said:


> Dunno
> 
> 
> Win8, that newest macOS or Ubuntu
> ...

Click to collapse



Win8.

UI or phone design?


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 10, 2012)

Uhhh... Yeah... Ui I guess. What ever the heck that means... 

Your message tone and ringtone? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 11, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Uhhh... Yeah... Ui I guess. What ever the heck that means...
> 
> Your message tone and ringtone?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



I ain't got no phone!
Own a city, or own McDonalds?
Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 11, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> I ain't got no phone!
> Own a city, or own McDonalds?
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



McDonald's so I can burn it down and build something else that sells food that doesn't taste like crap

Cat or dog

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## huggs (Nov 11, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> McDonald's so I can burn it down and build something else that sells food that doesn't taste like crap
> 
> Cat or dog
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dog (any variation of pit bull, even though my pit bull gets his ass beat by neighborhood cats routinely)

How's the weather over there?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 11, 2012)

huggs said:


> Dog (any variation of pit bull, even though my pit bull gets his ass beat by neighborhood cats routinely)
> 
> How's the weather over there?

Click to collapse



71° f...   beautiful... 
Why do all android users hate Ios???  (I'm one of those btw!! )


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 11, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> 71° f...   beautiful...
> Why do all android users hate Ios???  (I'm one of those btw!! )

Click to collapse



That's like asking why iOS users hate android, its a matter of preference

Rain or no rain

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (Nov 11, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Colossus
> 
> Worst supported phone on this forum
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Droid Charge

We have great support from one dev and one themer but that's pretty much it and I'm the one themer lol

Most likely company to make the next Nexus?

Droid Charge powered by Jellybean flavored TSM Tweaked 3.1


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 11, 2012)

o0BlacknesS0o said:


> Droid Charge
> 
> We have great support from one dev and one themer but that's pretty much it and I'm the one themer lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



IDK. Samsung?
Would you rather be Goku or Superman?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> IDK. Samsung?
> Would you rather be Goku or Superman?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



Goku.

On what continent is Georgia?


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 11, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Goku.
> 
> On what continent is Georgia?

Click to collapse



The state or country? The state-North America. The country-Europe
Why did you join XDA?
Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

Josepho1997 said:


> The state or country? The state-North America. The country-Europe
> Why did you join XDA?
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



To expand memory on htc desire with a2sd+.
Your real hobby is...?

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dheeraj (dhlalit11) (Nov 11, 2012)

playing games and making small scripts


----------



## veeman (Nov 11, 2012)

Why didn't the person above me ask a question?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## loneagl (Nov 11, 2012)

veeman said:


> Why didn't the person above me ask a question?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Nice retort.
Why is spider man so popular on XDA?

"your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 11, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Nice retort.
> Why is spider man so popular on XDA?
> 
> "your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."

Click to collapse



Says the guy that has a Batman display pic

Religious or not?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## loneagl (Nov 11, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Says the guy that has a Batman display pic
> 
> Religious or not?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not.
Why do we keep meeting in different threads?

"your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 11, 2012)

loneagl said:


> Not.
> Why do we keep meeting in different threads?
> 
> "your lips move, but I cannot hear what you're saying..."

Click to collapse



Banned ----oopps wrong thread

I don't know

What can I do if I'm bored

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Nov 11, 2012)

Troll XDA.

wired or wireless?

Sent from my SGH-I957 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Stereo8 (Nov 11, 2012)

Wireless.


What HD2 OS you like the most?

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 11, 2012)

Android? 

Favourite chemical formula? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Android?
> 
> Favourite chemical formula?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



C2H5OH

Favourite book genre? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Nov 11, 2012)

C8H10N4O2

Question or answer?

Sent from my SGH-I957 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Nov 11, 2012)

Eun-Hjzjined said:


> C8H10N4O2
> 
> Question or answer?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I957 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



answer

PA or CM?


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 11, 2012)

PA. 

Car or motoebike? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## undercover (Nov 11, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> PA.
> 
> Car or motoebike?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Car. 

Number of people logged in on XDA this moment? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nbsss (Nov 11, 2012)

854531.
Nexus 4 or 2013 nexus?


----------



## PoXFreak (Nov 11, 2012)

Nbsss said:


> 854531.
> Nexus 4 or 2013 nexus?

Click to collapse



2013 Nexus, I heard build quality on the LG N4 was ****e.

Cat or dog?

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nbsss (Nov 11, 2012)

Cat
2013 nexus or 2014 nexus?


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 11, 2012)

14

Favourite snack? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## MrSinister777 (Nov 11, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> 14
> 
> Favourite snack?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



My girl..
Why can't everything be made out of this InChI=1S/C.W/q-1;+1

From the place no one wants to be!!


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah... I just... Wow... 

Blonde brunette or red head? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 12, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Yeah... I just... Wow...
> 
> Blonde brunette or red head?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Brunette
Orbit or Smints?


Sent via the Internet


----------



## Stereo8 (Nov 12, 2012)

Orbit.

Photo sphere or panorama?

Sent from my dad's HTC Desire C


----------



## apen83 (Nov 12, 2012)

Photo sphere cause it sounds cool 

Cat or dog?

sent from a galaxy note2 far far away


----------



## Stereo8 (Nov 12, 2012)

Dog.

iPhone 5 or Nexus 4?

Sent from my dad's HTC Desire C


----------



## gallardo5 (Nov 12, 2012)

Stereo8 said:


> Dog.
> 
> iPhone 5 or Nexus 4?
> 
> Sent from my dad's HTC Desire C

Click to collapse



Nexus 4.


Why would.anyone make such a question like he did????


(no offence, just no.idea for question )

Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deadly (Nov 12, 2012)

gallardo5 said:


> Nexus 4.
> 
> 
> Why would.anyone make such a question like he did????
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess he was curious..

How many subscribed threads do you have now?

Sent from the MUST have app!


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 12, 2012)

Rough 40

Party with or without alcohol? Just for the lulz

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## apen83 (Nov 12, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Rough 40
> 
> Party with or without alcohol? Just for the lulz
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



With but I don't drink. 

Alien or predator? 

sent from a galaxy note2 far far away


----------



## MrSinister777 (Nov 12, 2012)

apen83 said:


> With but I don't drink.
> 
> Alien or predator?
> 
> sent from a galaxy note2 far far away

Click to collapse



Alien they don't die they multiply 

Spawn or Batman

From the place no one wants to be!!


----------



## galaxys (Nov 13, 2012)

Spawn

Surf boards or Gliders?


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

galaxys said:


> Spawn
> 
> Surf boards or Gliders?

Click to collapse



Surf board. Current president of Philippines? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Surf board. Current president of Philippines?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bengino aquino III....  don't know if I spelled that right, but that's who it is... lol

Best movie for a 3 year old?


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Bengino aquino III....  don't know if I spelled that right, but that's who it is... lol
> 
> Best movie for a 3 year old?

Click to collapse



Peppa pig animated series. 
Best animation for an adult, apart from manga? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Peppa pig animated series.
> Best animation for an adult, apart from manga?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm rather fond of Akira...
Best food to make my wife for her birthday (even though we don't celebrate) in less than 3 hours?!?!?!


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 13, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> I'm rather fond of Akira...
> Best food to make my wife for her birthday (even though we don't celebrate) in less than 3 hours?!?!?!

Click to collapse



Pasta. I love it. Everyone loves it.

It's 23:23 now. I have to wake up tomorrow by 6. Should I go to sleep now or wait a little?

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## Caner092 (Nov 13, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Pasta. I love it. Everyone loves it.
> 
> It's 23:23 now. I have to wake up tomorrow by 6. Should I go to sleep now or wait a little?
> 
> "What really matters in this world, anyway?"

Click to collapse



It depends on when you woke up this morning.

Aston Martin or Ferrari?

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 13, 2012)

Caner092 said:


> It depends on when you woke up this morning.
> 
> Aston Martin or Ferrari?
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Woke up at 6 AM also...

EDIT: Decided to go to bed anyway.

Aston Martin.

Countryside or night city?

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## undercover (Nov 13, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Woke up at 6 AM also...
> 
> EDIT: Decided to go to bed anyway.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Depends on a mood. 

Meaning of colours in my country flag. (someone will have to pull a finger out and Google it lol). 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 13, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Depends on a mood.
> 
> Meaning of colours in my country flag. (someone will have to pull a finger out and Google it lol).
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



pull your own finger out im not touching it

why cant i find info on when the nexus 10 is coming out here???


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 13, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> pull your own finger out im not touching it
> 
> why cant i find info on when the nexus 10 is coming out here???

Click to collapse



Cause you're not in America. Go figure.
How soon, is the soon on play store, if I'm in Africa and want a nexus 4?

Sent via the Internet


----------



## baronmxc (Nov 14, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Cause you're not in America. Go figure.
> How soon, is the soon on play store, if I'm in Africa and want a nexus 4?
> 
> Sent via the Internet

Click to collapse



Not soon. Lol just kidding.

Is America about to go into a civil war? Many states are petitioning to secede from the Union.

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 14, 2012)

> Is America about to go into a civil war? Many states are petitioning to secede from the Union.

Click to collapse



Yes

Did it rain 2 weeks ago?


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Nov 14, 2012)

baronmxc said:


> Not soon. Lol just kidding.
> 
> Is America about to go into a civil war? Many states are petitioning to secede from the Union.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Petitions are bull****. If they start forming large militias to fight the federal government, that's a different story.


----------



## Kindrex (Nov 14, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Petitions are bull****. If they start forming large militias to fight the federal government, that's a different story.

Click to collapse



Even then it would be ridiculous and futile.  You think the american people are going to be able to overthrow the 101st infantry?


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Nov 14, 2012)

No, but maybe us Canadians can.

If the US (as we know it) does dissolve, are you going to move to Canada?

Sent from my SGH-I957 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 14, 2012)

huh me ? yeaaaaaaaah why not !!!  Is there 30 day move back guarantee in canada?


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 14, 2012)

sk8er_boi47 said:


> huh me ? yeaaaaaaaah why not !!!  Is there 30 day move back guarantee in canada?

Click to collapse



No,its a 'as is' policy. You go, your stuck till they make the USA II.
Would you live in a USA II after a civil war? 

Sent via the Internet


----------



## burghfan3 (Nov 14, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> No,its a 'as is' policy. You go, your stuck till they make the USA II.
> Would you live in a USA II after a civil war?
> 
> Sent via the Internet

Click to collapse



Only on the "Right" side

Have you ever noticed that your underwear was inside out, then didn't bother to change it?

Out Of The Ground I Rise To Grace


----------



## cabessius (Nov 14, 2012)

burghfan3 said:


> Have you ever noticed that your underwear was inside out, then didn't bother to change it?

Click to collapse



My underwear is never inside out, I take special care of that.

Which is your mobile phone model and how much would you ask for it in case an opportunity to sell it appears right now? (fresh cash in your hands)


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 14, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S2 international. 250 in European currency, please. Yeah, I know it's high price but I just bought it(333€) and I'm not very eager to sell it. 

Punk rock or hard rock? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hard rock.

Nexus 4 or Nexus 7?

Sent from Xperia Ray powered by Jellybean using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 15, 2012)

devstaff said:


> Hard rock.
> 
> Nexus 4 or Nexus 7?
> 
> Sent from Xperia Ray powered by Jellybean using Tapatalk 2.

Click to collapse



Nexus 4


Are you ssslllleeeeeeepppppppyyyyyyyyyyyy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## bmlzootown (Nov 15, 2012)

Nooooooooooo...

What's the cubed root of pi to the 50th digit beyond the decimal?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 15, 2012)

666

How high can you fly?


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> 666
> 
> How high can you fly?

Click to collapse



How high can a house jump?

What's up with you?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 15, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> How high can a house jump?
> 
> What's up with you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The cat.

Why is it still awake?


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 15, 2012)

The cat? It is not... 

Why isn't my cat sleeping? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## alfanumerica (Nov 15, 2012)

Maybe cause he drank too many coffees?

Why he's not drinking just milk?


----------



## baronmxc (Nov 15, 2012)

alfanumerica said:


> Maybe cause he drank too many coffees?
> 
> Why he's not drinking just milk?

Click to collapse



Because he is Garfield and he does not drink milk. 

Anyone hate Monday's to the extent Garfield does?

Sent from my ADR6400L using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't hate Mondays like Garfield

What is your current course and heading?

Shipped by rail freight


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Nov 15, 2012)

Nowhere fast.

Why?

Sent from my SGH-I957 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## suyisaster (Nov 15, 2012)

Eun-Hjzjined said:


> Nowhere fast.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I957 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Nothing.
Will you marry me? 

Sent from my Xperia Arc using xda app-developers app


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 15, 2012)

suyisaster said:


> Nothing.
> Will you marry me?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Arc using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Pm me... Lol


Tell me your address :what::thumbdown:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Nov 15, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Pm me... Lol
> 
> 
> Tell me your address :what::thumbdown:
> ...

Click to collapse



QF, Vayit Plateau, Meteora Bluff Unit 4,
Olympus Mons, Mars 


When am I getting a 4.2 OTA 




Asus TF300T | ZTE Blade


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 15, 2012)

QuantumFoam said:


> When am I getting a 4.2 OTA

Click to collapse



Probably before the Infinity gets it 

What's my altitude?


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Probably before the Infinity gets it
> 
> What's my altitude?

Click to collapse



42 kilometres underground

What's your attitude


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> 42 kilometres underground
> 
> What's your attitude
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Optimistic/arrogant

What are you going to do if the Dec. 21st 2012 profiecy comes true?

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 16, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Optimistic/arrogant
> 
> What are you going to do if the Dec. 21st 2012 profiecy comes true?
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



First of all... Its not. And if it does then I'll just go on with life...


What are YOU going to do if the profiecy comes true? And what's gonna happen in it again? I forgot ...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 16, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> What are YOU going to do if the profecy  comes true? And what's gonna happen in it again? I forgot ...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Last I heard the California state budget will go into a surplus.

Who was Mitt Romney?


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 16, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Last I heard the California state budget will go into a surplus.
> 
> Who was Mitt Romney?

Click to collapse



Some guy who thought he could beat the black forces...


Who was Barack Obama?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 16, 2012)

> Who was Barack Obama?

Click to collapse



Never heard of um!

How far is it from there?


----------



## undercover (Nov 16, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Never heard of um!
> 
> How far is it from there?

Click to collapse



As far as from there to here. 

How many people live in Vatican? 

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 16, 2012)

About 1000 as far as I recall. 

Green or blue. 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## A2Trip (Nov 16, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> About 1000 as far as I recall.
> 
> Green or blue.
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Green. (Blues alright if its on green haha)

High or low?

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## redrumsilence (Nov 16, 2012)

A2Trip said:


> Green. (Blues alright if its on green haha)
> 
> High or low?
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Low, if only cause being high gets you arrested 

360 or PS3?

Sent from my GT-I9305 using xda premium


----------



## suyisaster (Nov 16, 2012)

redrumsilence said:


> Low, if only cause being high gets you arrested
> 
> 360 or PS3?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ps3
Why you ask me?

Sent from my Xperia Arc using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 17, 2012)

suyisaster said:


> Why you ask me?

Click to collapse



*Thought you'd know.*

Who's car is that parked across the street?


----------



## blade30p (Nov 17, 2012)

Mine.

Did u know I'm your father? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## atvspecialties (Nov 17, 2012)

No. I thought your brother was.


Where's the beef...lol

Sent from Proclaim w/ TapaTalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 17, 2012)

In my mouth. 

Best rom for your device in your opinion? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 17, 2012)

Xperia Ultimate HD 

Do you like Mitt Romney?


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 17, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> Xperia Ultimate HD
> 
> Do you like Mitt Romney?

Click to collapse



No

Why don't I?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 17, 2012)

Because you shouldn't care since you're not American. 

What's the population of your hometown? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 17, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Because you shouldn't care since you're not American.
> 
> What's the population of your hometown?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



2.2 million

What's the weather like today?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rain.

Are you from usa?


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 17, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> Rain.
> 
> Are you from usa?

Click to collapse



Nope

Stupidest movie you've seen

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Nope
> 
> Stupidest movie you've seen
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Video from Slashgear Nexus 4 vs iPhone where the reviewer only compared Google Now to Siri nothing else and tried 20 times to open slashgear app 

Do you like Apple ( lol say no)?


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 17, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> Video from Slashgear Nexus 4 vs iPhone where the reviewer only compared Google Now to Siri nothing else and tried 20 times to open slashgear app
> 
> Do you like Apple ( lol say no)?

Click to collapse



Of course I don't like them

Why would I be on XDA if I did like apple?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Nov 17, 2012)

You should be a Woznian(neutral) like me. No biased trolling.

Sent from a 2.8 inch screen


----------



## bassie1995 (Nov 17, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> You should be a Woznian(neutral) like me. No biased trolling.
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch screen

Click to collapse



Cool.

Y U NO ASK QUESTION?

I did a boo-boo!


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 17, 2012)

Because you did a boo boo. 

You having a hangover? I am... 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Stereo8 (Nov 17, 2012)

No.


When do you think CM11 will go stable?

Sent from my dad's HTC Desire C


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 17, 2012)

Stereo8 said:


> No.
> 
> 
> When do you think CM11 will go stable?
> ...

Click to collapse



After a lot of work on Key Lime Pie source...

How much time before the new Nexus tablet?

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## suyisaster (Nov 17, 2012)

Dont know.
You in relationship?

[ROM][AOKP][JB][RC]ARC S[Build 5]
[KERNEL][FUSION v3.7]


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 17, 2012)

suyisaster said:


> Dont know.
> You in relationship?
> 
> [ROM][AOKP][JB][RC]ARC S[Build 5]
> [KERNEL][FUSION v3.7]

Click to collapse



Yup. 

Why is Gangam Style still in the charts?

Sent through several international proxies


----------



## unometooo (Nov 17, 2012)

Because the video is hilarious


When will JB REALLY be available on the EVO LTE?

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 17, 2012)

Never 

Is Yannick on Boy?


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 18, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> Is Yannick on Boy?

Click to collapse



You mean boy on boy?
I dunno I thought Yannick was a boys name.

What is the definition of a question?


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> You mean boy on boy?
> I dunno I thought Yannick was a boys name.
> 
> What is the definition of a question?

Click to collapse



Noun 

A sentence worded or expressed so as to elicit information: "we hope this leaflet has been helpful in answering your questions".

Verb

Ask questions of (someone), esp. in an official context: "four men were being questioned about the killings"

When can I buy a nexus 10

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 18, 2012)

When you can buy it 

Who is the king of germany?


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 18, 2012)

Mickey mouse 

Why am I bored

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 18, 2012)

Because you are trolling around in an Off Topic Forum and anwser wrong

Seid ihr alle blöd?
Is There anywhere a rule to write in english (in dis thread)? I just must ask a Q 
Why the thanls button in OT was removed?


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 18, 2012)

Ja. 

FF or Chrome? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Deadly (Nov 18, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Ja.
> 
> FF or Chrome?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Chrome..

Which is better..
Other File sharing sites or xda dev host?

Sent from the MUST have app! dattebayo!


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 18, 2012)

d-h.st

Should I buy Nexus 4 or Nexus 7?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 18, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> d-h.st
> 
> Should I buy Nexus 4 or Nexus 7?

Click to collapse



7. Tablets beat phones
Torrent or stream online?

Sent through several international proxies


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 18, 2012)

Online

Why Tablet beats Phone? ( Less RAM & Power on Nexus 7)


----------



## Stereo8 (Nov 18, 2012)

Bigger screen.

How many wood can a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?

Sent from my Texus 4 toaster


----------



## Deadly (Nov 18, 2012)

Stereo8 said:


> Bigger sc
> 
> Sent from my Texus 4 toaster

Click to collapse



y u no post qstn

so my question is as above


----------



## Stereo8 (Nov 18, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> y u no post qstn
> 
> so my question is as above

Click to collapse



Sorry, accidentally posted.

Sent from my Texus 4 toaster


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 18, 2012)

Y u no post qstn

My question is above 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 18, 2012)

10

Did you understand this Page?


----------



## tobiascuypers (Nov 18, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Y u no post qstn
> 
> My question is above
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Because the rainbows are blocking service and/or wifi.

Whats the square root of -28?


----------



## Grr164 (Nov 18, 2012)

tobiascuypers said:


> Because the rainbows are blocking service and/or wifi.
> 
> Whats the square root of -28?

Click to collapse



I'm almost positive you can't square root a negative number.

Without using Google, what car did Steve McQueen drive in the movie 'Bullitt'?


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 18, 2012)

A Car  

Whats my phone?

Just press thanks button if I help, instead saying


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 18, 2012)

iPhone 1

GSXR or Hayabusa? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Andriee (Nov 18, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> iPhone 1
> 
> GSXR or Hayabusa?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



GSXR!
side a or side b?! (if u get what i mean xD)


----------



## KeanuC (Nov 21, 2012)

Andriee said:


> GSXR!
> side a or side b?! (if u get what i mean xD)

Click to collapse



Side A

Who wants to be my new best friend forever? 

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Nov 21, 2012)

KeanuC said:


> Side A
> 
> Who wants to be my new best friend forever?
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not me. 
How many days are there in 2071?

Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 21, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Not me.
> How many days are there in 2071?
> 
> Welcome to Anonymous Nooboholics. My name is tinky.

Click to collapse



365

When can I go home?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 21, 2012)

When Sun collapses. 

Pizza or kebab

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Dirk (Nov 21, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> When Sun collapses.
> 
> Pizza or kebab
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Pizza, but none of that takeaway rubbish!

Chicken or Turkey?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2012)

DirkGently said:


> Pizza, but none of that takeaway rubbish!
> 
> Chicken or Turkey?

Click to collapse



I don't see the point in having turkey when everything tastes like chicken
so chicken

How stupid was my answer?


----------



## Deadly (Nov 21, 2012)

husam666 said:


> I don't see the point in having turkey when everything tastes like chicken
> so chicken
> 
> How stupid was my answer?

Click to collapse



Doesn't matter.. stupid answer is stupid..

How many would get nexus 4 when it comes online again..

_**Nothing is True... Everything is Permited**_


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 21, 2012)

No one. Cuz' they all think the same "its not online again"

Who much people use my rom?


----------



## muddtt (Nov 21, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> No one. Cuz' they all think the same "its not online again"
> 
> Who much people use my rom?

Click to collapse




Nobody.

Is this thread going anywhere?


----------



## Deadly (Nov 21, 2012)

muddtt said:


> Nobody.
> 
> Is this thread going anywhere?

Click to collapse



it wont.. now that you started posting here..

did you even read the rules?


OT: Please dont post in off topic section until you made 10 useful posts..


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 21, 2012)

nitubhaskar said:


> it wont.. now that you started posting here..
> 
> did you even read the rules?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes.....

The Xperia Lineup sucks hard?


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 21, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> Yes.....
> 
> The Xperia Lineup sucks hard?

Click to collapse



Yes..
Paranoid or aokp?

Sent from my Paranoid Jelly Phone


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 21, 2012)

AKOP. Paranoid Android is... ...very paranoid... LOLz 

Jelly Bean 4.2 or Android 1.0?


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 21, 2012)

Holo HD fast like sh*t

How late is it in your city?


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 21, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> Holo HD fast like sh*t
> 
> How late is it in your city?

Click to collapse



7:47 pm

What phone do you think is the best?

Sent from my Paranoid Jelly Phone


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 21, 2012)

Nexus 4

Bored?


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 21, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> Nexus 4
> 
> Bored?

Click to collapse



Yes.

When did you get your first android phone?

Sent from my Paranoid Jelly Phone


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 21, 2012)

Ummm... I recall it was the spring of 2010...

What was your first Android phone? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## siloner (Nov 21, 2012)

My touch 4g.

Where is my nexus 4?!?


Limbo Land The Betrayed!


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 21, 2012)

siloner said:


> My touch 4g.
> 
> Where is my nexus 4?!?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not here.

How old are you?

Sent from my Paranoid Jelly Phone


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 21, 2012)

13.

Whats a MyTouch 4G from T-Mobile?
We don't have this in Germany


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 21, 2012)

I think it's a phone only sold in US

Your last text? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 21, 2012)

Was ist?

Your favorite Country? (say germany )


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 21, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> Was ist?
> 
> Your favorite Country? (say germany )

Click to collapse



Sweden

Your favourite app?

Sent from my Paranoid Jelly Phone


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 21, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Sweden
> 
> Your favourite app?
> 
> Sent from my Paranoid Jelly Phone

Click to collapse



Boid.

What you hate most about where you live?

"What really matters in this world, anyway?"


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 21, 2012)

My Spanish Teacher 

Whats BLACKBERRY?


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 21, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> My Spanish Teacher
> 
> Whats BLACKBERRY?

Click to collapse



It's a berry

Did you like Steve Jobs more than Tim Cook?

Sent from my Paranoid Jelly Phone


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 21, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> It's a berry
> 
> Did you like Steve Jobs more than Tim Cook?
> 
> Sent from my Paranoid Jelly Phone

Click to collapse



Yes. Steve Jobs was much, much better. 

Best present to get when saying sorry to GF? 

Sent through several international proxies


----------



## arabdrifter (Nov 22, 2012)

No present. .wait for her by the door with a rose in your mouth butt naked

What would you do with a million dollars?

tappin n talkin w/my JDM TyTe Note 2


----------



## veeman (Nov 22, 2012)

arabdrifter said:


> No present. .wait for her by the door with a rose in your mouth butt naked
> 
> What would you do with a million dollars?
> 
> tappin n talkin w/my JDM TyTe Note 2

Click to collapse



Use it as toilet paper.

BMW or Mercedes?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## anasmunir (Nov 22, 2012)

veeman said:


> Use it as toilet paper.
> 
> BMW or Mercedes?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7

Click to collapse



Both. 

What is VeeMan by the way? A new superhero in town? 

*Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 22, 2012)

Yes

Audi and Porsche or Citroen and Renault?


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 22, 2012)

Audi & Porsche  

Audi A6 or S3?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 22, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Audi & Porsche
> 
> Audi A6 or S3?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Ouch, tough decision...
Black A8 with blacked out windows running on lowered 21"

Ideal car?

Sent through several international proxies


----------



## Stereo8 (Nov 22, 2012)

A car running Android  


Qiu people register to XDA only so they can nag  about something?

Sent from my Texus 4 toaster


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 22, 2012)

Because they click buttons and type information in order to register here. 

Is it possible to fix a corrupted HDD? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 22, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Because they click buttons and type information in order to register here.
> 
> Is it possible to fix a corrupted HDD?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Yes.

Windows or linux?

Sent from my Paranoid Jelly Phone


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 22, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> Um... I'm a Linux noob do I choose Windows. Sadly.
> 
> Pizza or lasagna?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S on CM10

Click to collapse



Pizza

Xda app or tapatalk app?

Sent from my Paranoid Jelly Phone


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 22, 2012)

Tapatalk. Never actually used but XDA premium app sucks. 

Favourite music genre? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 22, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Tapatalk. Never actually used but XDA premium app sucks.
> 
> Favourite music genre?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Altern Rock
On a scale of 1 to 10 how do you think 4.2 is?

Sent from my muffin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 22, 2012)

1

I will get Nexus 7. 32 GB are 250$ right?


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 23, 2012)

Depends... Online maybe. But that's not the retail price I believe. 

Favourite beverage? Since it's Friday and you know... 



*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Nov 23, 2012)

Smirnoff ICE or jacks.

I'm looking into a new set of headphones, should I stay with my beats studios, or, buy the Sony MDR1R Bluetooth?

Sent from my SGH-I957 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 23, 2012)

Eun-Hjzjined said:


> Smirnoff ICE or jacks.
> 
> I'm looking into a new set of headphones, should I stay with my beats studios, or, buy the Sony MDR1R Bluetooth?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I957 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Hmm... the Sony's look decent but studios are just a fashion statement rather than headphones.

Which iPod? (out of the pic)

Sent through several international proxies


----------



## Hylix (Nov 23, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Hmm... the Sony's look decent but studios are just a fashion statement rather than headphones.
> 
> Which iPod? (out of the pic)
> 
> Sent through several international proxies

Click to collapse



Probably the on at the bottom but I rather use my phone 

Which rom do you currently run?


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hylix said:


> Probably the on at the bottom but I rather use my phone
> 
> Which rom do you currently run?

Click to collapse



Sony stock Rom

Why do people ask questions in the development section?

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 24, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Why do people ask questions in the development section?

Click to collapse



Because they're afraid to p.m. the developers.

Why do people fight the 10 post requirement?


----------



## stuckintheskull (Nov 24, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Why do people fight the 10 post requirement?

Click to collapse



Because its a stupid requirement.

Why can't I stop crack flashing?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Nov 24, 2012)

Because it should be a recognized medical condition.

Why is XDA being so slow tonight?


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 24, 2012)

Because Walker from Modern Combat 3 did shoot your internet cable in mission 14... 

Why I have to go into recovery now to install Bravia Engine 2 with no difference?


----------



## Heartbreak (Nov 24, 2012)

Favorite Music Genre: Hip-Hop 

Question: Do you guys and gals name your devices? If so, what are they? 

Phone: Betelgeuse
Tablet: Mira
Calculator: Andromeda 
Computer: Sadr

(all named after space things)


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 24, 2012)

Heartbreak said:


> Favorite Music Genre: Hip-Hop
> 
> Question: Do you guys and gals name your devices? If so, what are they?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I do...
My desktop PC has many names.
The names usually start with: you blankety...blankety...blank

Coming from the ground up


----------



## dexter93 (Nov 24, 2012)

Bacon or beer?


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 24, 2012)

dexter93 said:


> Bacon or beer?

Click to collapse



Bacon in my beer


How much money you got on you now?

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 24, 2012)

In my pocket? A Ten euro note and a few euros worth coins. I rarely use cash. 

Beer or vodka? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Android_Monsters (Nov 24, 2012)

Vodka

Cheech or chong?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes.

Mom or dad?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## DD-Ripper (Nov 24, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Yes.
> 
> Mom or dad?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Mom

What do u think of this ?






Sent from My Premium Calculator HD


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 24, 2012)

DD-Ripper said:


> Mom
> 
> What do u think of this ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gay

Jader or SchoRoKlemmoFerro?


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes. 

Pink or red? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## anasdcool71 (Nov 24, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Yes.
> 
> Pink or red?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Red.

Which is more worse -The New Normal or Glee?

||I'm just a PM away for help||


----------



## Whiplashh (Nov 24, 2012)

anasdcool71 said:


> Red.
> 
> Which is more worse -The New Normal or Glee?
> 
> ||I'm just a PM away for help||

Click to collapse



The new normal.

Which company has the best software for their phones OS? Example: HTC, Samsung, LG, Droid, Apple, blackberry, Windows, etc.

--------------------------------------------------------
Sent From My Rooted, S-OFF'd Blackberry Curve using the iOS XDA Application for Android.


----------



## silverfaller (Nov 24, 2012)

Whiplashh said:


> The new normal.
> 
> Which company has the best software for their phones OS? Example: HTC, Samsung, LG, Droid, Apple, blackberry, Windows, etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HTC
What's the best android phone


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 24, 2012)

silverfaller said:


> HTC
> What's the best android phone

Click to collapse



Galaxy note 2 (my opinion)

Old tablet ui or the new one?

Sent from my Paranoid Jelly Phone


----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 24, 2012)

Old one.


Yes or no?


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 24, 2012)

Not yes. 

What is a cheese called that is not yours? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## Stereo8 (Nov 24, 2012)

NotMyCheese.


Are you prepping for the 21. decembre?

Sent from my Texus 4 toaster


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Nov 24, 2012)

Stocked the booze cabinet. If I'm gonna go out, I'm gonna go out with a bang.

Ever had hands on time with a Falcon Northwest gaming PC? Do they live up to the hype?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 24, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Stocked the booze cabinet. If I'm gonna go out, I'm gonna go out with a bang.
> 
> Ever had hands on time with a Falcon Northwest gaming PC? Do they live up to the hype?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't

7 or 10 inch tablet?

Sent from my Paranoid Jelly Phone


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 24, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> I don't
> 
> 7 or 10 inch tablet?
> 
> Sent from my Paranoid Jelly Phone

Click to collapse



10. Seven feels too small in hand

Why is MIUI so damned good?

Sent from my MIUI'd DHD


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 24, 2012)

It looks nice and it has the best SMS software out there. 

Why does the new LSJ firmware for GS2 fell so dammed good? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 24, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> It looks nice and it has the best SMS software out there.
> 
> Why does the new LSJ firmware for GS2 fell so dammed good?
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Because of the badass s3 stuff
Walkman or Poweramp?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 24, 2012)

Poweramp. 

doubleTwist or the new Samsung Music app? It rocks! 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## bassie1995 (Nov 24, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Poweramp.
> 
> doubleTwist or the new Samsung Music app? It rocks!
> 
> *Sent from my premium potato*

Click to collapse



Samsung's.

When did you murder the victim in this case?

I did a boo-boo!


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Nov 25, 2012)

I plead the 5th.

Watching the ND USC game?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScatteredHell (Nov 25, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> I plead the 5th.
> 
> Watching the ND USC game?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope.

What should I do if a girl liked to me?


----------



## Stereo8 (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes.


Do you want to wish me happy birthday?

Sent from my Texus 4 toaster


----------



## _Variable (Nov 25, 2012)

Yea.

Do you want an LG Optimus Me?(Explain)

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 25, 2012)

Da Avenger said:


> No coz i have MOTO DEFY PLUS - life proof and Truly Exploitable !!!
> 
> Q - Why do they kill kenny in each and every episode of South Park ?

Click to collapse



Imagine South Park without killing Kenny.
Why do you want your 10 posts?


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 25, 2012)

Becuz he a noob

Laptop or desktop pc? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## _Variable (Nov 25, 2012)

Laptop.

Froyo or Eclair?

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Nov 25, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Laptop.
> 
> Froyo or Eclair?
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



Y live in the past? Use eclair.

What to do with a galaxy s?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Nov 25, 2012)

race55 said:


> Y live in the past? Use eclair.
> 
> What to do with a galaxy s?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sell it for $1000 on ebay as a prototype Galaxy S 3. 

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 25, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Sell it for $1000 on ebay as a prototype Galaxy S 3.
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



LOOL good one
Where is your q?

*Sent from my heart™ using a muffin*


----------



## _Variable (Nov 25, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> LOOL good one
> Where is your q?
> 
> *Sent from my heart™ using a muffin*

Click to collapse



In Q-land.

Bacon or Cheese?

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 25, 2012)

race55 said:


> Y live in the past? Use eclair.
> 
> What to do with a galaxy s?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Brick it

What are you doing


Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Nov 25, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Brick it
> 
> What are you doing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thinking of unrooting my phone.

Is that ok?

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 25, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Thinking of unrooting my phone.
> 
> Is that ok?
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



No. You must go and buy an Apple device and leave xda immediately for thinking about unrooting.  

Should I get some new games for PC/PS3 or N7?

Sent from my MIUI'd DHD


----------



## _Variable (Nov 25, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> No. You must go and buy an Apple device and leave xda immediately for thinking about unrooting.
> 
> Should I get some new games for PC/PS3 or N7?
> 
> Sent from my MIUI'd DHD

Click to collapse



You should try out the Sims 3 for PC.

In all seriousness, should i unroot? I havent found real use on rooting as the ram swap app neber worked.

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 25, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> No. You must go and buy an Apple device and leave xda immediately for thinking about unrooting.
> 
> Should I get some new games for PC/PS3 or N7?
> 
> Sent from my MIUI'd DHD

Click to collapse




PC/PS3

What's happening tonight?

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Nov 25, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> PC/PS3
> 
> What's happening tonight?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



chillin in the bedroom browsing on my laghouse “smart“ phone.

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 25, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> chillin in the bedroom browsing on my laghouse “smart“ phone.
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



Well, what do you expect from a muffin

Favourite actor?

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 25, 2012)

Aaron Paul. 

What font are you using? 

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 25, 2012)

Roboto Slim from Jelly Bean 4.2  with enabled Jelly Bean Emjoy. =)

Why I'm to lazy to ask a good Question?


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 25, 2012)

Because you use 'to' instead of 'too'. 
Note 10.1 or Nexus 10?

*Sent from my premium potato*


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 25, 2012)

Note 10 cuz' multi window <3

Nexus 7 or Nexus 4?


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 25, 2012)

7.

Nexus 7 or N10?

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## _Variable (Nov 25, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Nov 25, 2012)

OK......

Steak or chicken for dinner?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## sniper (Nov 25, 2012)

Steak

Should I get out of bed yet?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes, 19:08 PM here 

I can run Ubuntu 12 on my Phone! Nice  do you like?


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 25, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> Yes, 19:08 PM here
> 
> I can run Ubuntu 12 on my Phone! Nice  do you like?

Click to collapse



Yes.

Linux or windows ui?

Sent from my Paranoid Jelly Phone


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 25, 2012)

Windows, Pure Linux sucks in terms of UI (xD)

Hi or bla bla?


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 25, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> Windows, Pure Linux sucks in terms of UI (xD)
> 
> Hi or bla bla?

Click to collapse



Hi.

Nexus 7 or note 10.1?

Sent from my Paranoid Jelly Phone


----------



## laehtis (Nov 25, 2012)

note 10.1 

bloat or aosp?


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 25, 2012)

Ultimate HD+ 

Ubuntu or Windows?


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Nov 25, 2012)

Ubuntu
Android or iOS

Sent from my XT912 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 25, 2012)

DROIDRAZ said:


> Ubuntu
> Android or iOS
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Android.

Sneakers or boots?

Sent from my Paranoid Jelly Phone


----------



## huggs (Nov 25, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Android.
> 
> Sneakers or boots?
> 
> Sent from my Paranoid Jelly Phone

Click to collapse



Sneakers unless it's raining, then boots

Unity or Gnome Shell?


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 25, 2012)

Gnome! 

Book or ebook? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Nov 25, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Gnome!
> 
> Book or ebook?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Depends... At home, books. While travelling, ebooks

Best mid range phone to ask for chrismass?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app- app


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 25, 2012)

Nexus 4.

Should i sleep now?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 25, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> Nexus 4.
> 
> Should i sleep now?

Click to collapse



Nope. Join the insomniac club.

Best thing to do when you're an insomniac?

Sent from my MIUI'd DHD


----------



## unometooo (Nov 25, 2012)

XDA

Anyway to copy sense or nova launcher and import it to apex?

One Mean EVO LTE S-Off


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 26, 2012)

Hell naw. 

Do you drink coffee? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Nov 26, 2012)

No

Is .99999999 repeating = 1? 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 26, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> No
> 
> Is .99999999 repeating = 1?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Some might say yes...
Do you like peanut butter?

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Nov 26, 2012)

Very much.

What kind of jelly/jam do you like?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 26, 2012)

Never eat that kinda stuff but strawberry I guess. 

Do you have a case on your phone? If so, what kind is it? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## jader13254 (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes. Soft Touch
1 Hard Case
1... Well... Plastik xD

Like my avatar?


----------



## RomWiz (Nov 26, 2012)

jader13254 said:


> Yes. Soft Touch
> 1 Hard Case
> 1... Well... Plastik xD
> 
> Like my avatar?

Click to collapse



50/50

4 or 5 inch phones?

Sent from my Paranoid Jelly Phone


----------



## layvin1 (Nov 26, 2012)

5 inch phone !
Windows Surface/HP Envy X2 or Note 10.1 ?

Considering I'm getting the Note 2 in January at 

upgrade time.


Droid X2 CM10 A2


----------



## domini99 (Nov 27, 2012)

layvin1 said:


> 5 inch phone !
> Windows Surface/HP Envy X2 or Note 10.1 ?
> 
> Considering I'm getting the Note 2 in January at
> ...

Click to collapse




eehm whats the question?

well, my question:
Wich ubuntu distro should i use? just installed ubuntu 12.10.

Sent from my bigger sending thing. Operating system is almost the same as android, so i count it as a sending thing


----------



## Nbsss (Nov 27, 2012)

Mint

When will Google have more nexus4 stock ?

Sent from my Ipad Mini


----------



## joejoejo (Nov 27, 2012)

Nbsss said:


> Mint
> 
> When will Google have more nexus4 stock ?
> 
> Sent from my Ipad Mini

Click to collapse



When they feel like it.

What college did you go to?

Sent from my MB886 using xda premium


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 27, 2012)

joejoejo said:


> When they feel like it.
> 
> What college did you go to?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda premium

Click to collapse



FSU!!!! (Florida State University) 
What do you think the ratio between kids to adults is on this site?

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 27, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> FSU!!!! (Florida State University)
> What do you think the ratio between kids to adults is on this site?
> 
> ___________________________________
> ...

Click to collapse



3 to 1
What's the best sweet thing you ever ate?

*Sent from my heart™ using a muffin*


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 27, 2012)

Vodka gummy bears! 

Have you ever tasted or made those? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## lars1216 (Nov 27, 2012)

Nope.

Anyone else being bored as hell?

Sent from my Archos 7 home tablet using xda premium


----------



## Nbsss (Nov 27, 2012)

Nope.

Anyone else being bored as hell?


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 27, 2012)

Nbsss said:


> Nope.
> 
> Anyone else being bored as hell?

Click to collapse



Yes

What's on tv tonight?

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Nov 27, 2012)

News

Froyo or Gingerbread?

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 27, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> News
> 
> Froyo or Gingerbread?
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



Gingerbread

Seen skyfall yet?


Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 27, 2012)

Not yet. Eager to see it though. 

Best watch make? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## _Variable (Nov 27, 2012)

i have a watch with pink apple logo

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 27, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> i have a watch with pink apple logo
> 
> Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin

Click to collapse



Interesting....

Why doesnt the person above have a question?

When you fall, don't expect anyone to help. Expect the floor


----------



## sniper (Nov 27, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Interesting....
> 
> Why doesnt the person above have a question?
> 
> When you fall, don't expect anyone to help. Expect the floor

Click to collapse



Because they like apple...... :thumbdown:

Why can't this school year be over already? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 27, 2012)

Because the courses aren't finished yet. Sadly. 

What is/was your favourite subject in school? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## _Variable (Nov 27, 2012)

Math, science, computer

iPad or iPhone?

Sent from a 2.8 inch muffin


----------



## skateman274 (Nov 27, 2012)

Ipad! 

Which is better: Samsung galaxy note 2 or the Galaxy s3...or iphone 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 27, 2012)

GN2 all the way. 

Apple or orange? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## PlanDreaM (Nov 27, 2012)

Orange or lemon. Which linux distro is your fave and why?

CM10/SGSII International


----------



## MrPandroid (Nov 28, 2012)

PlanDreaM said:


> Orange or lemon. Which linux distro is your fave and why?
> 
> CM10/SGSII International

Click to collapse



I'm an arch person. Bleeding edge is fun, and I enjoy fixing stuff updates break.

What's your favorite part of the holiday season?

Sent from my magical toaster


----------



## Htcuser8740 (Nov 28, 2012)

New years day and sitting on the couch doing nothing and not having to see any family!  ( kinda cold, but I'm over it by then) 

Why do people get so upset when people don't use the search function?  I mean lets be real,searching forums is a pain

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 28, 2012)

Htcuser8740 said:


> New years day and sitting on the couch doing nothing and not having to see any family!  ( kinda cold, but I'm over it by then)
> 
> Why do people get so upset when people don't use the search function?  I mean lets be real,searching forums is a pain
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cuz its a rule...  and google is here to ease that pain... why must everyone think they are entitled to everything?

___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## layvin1 (Nov 28, 2012)

Cause we are entitled to want everything as humans 

My ? earlier was not understood..so let me ask like this.....I am up for an upgrade in January and I am getting a SGNII...which is the best of 2 worlds..a phablet! I also want a tablet to replace my current laptop that I rarely use so.....should I go the android way in a tablet..SGN10.1 or win8 way ...Surface or HP EnvyX2 ? 
( I don't like Apple products as u should be able to tell by my avatar.. )

Droid X2 CM10 A2


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 28, 2012)

layvin1 said:


> Cause we are entitled to want everything as humans
> 
> My ? earlier was not understood..so let me ask like this.....I am up for an upgrade in January and I am getting a SGNII...which is the best of 2 worlds..a phablet! I also want a tablet to replace my current laptop that I rarely use so.....should I go the android way in a tablet..SGN10.1 or win8 way ...Surface or HP EnvyX2 ?
> ( I don't like Apple products as u should be able to tell by my avatar.. )
> ...

Click to collapse



I would honestly go with the windows 8 because android tablets.....  still haven't matured yet

Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 063_XOBX (Nov 28, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> I would honestly go with the windows 8 because android tablets.....  still haven't matured yet
> 
> Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



This jokester. If Android isn't mature Windows 8 is making fart jokes.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Nov 28, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> This jokester. If Android isn't mature Windows 8 is making fart jokes.

Click to collapse



Well... I just like windows 8 better 


And as for the question....



Umm... which device do you have 
Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app


----------



## layvin1 (Nov 28, 2012)

063_XOBX said:


> This jokester. If Android isn't mature Windows 8 is making fart jokes.

Click to collapse



:thumbup::beer:

Droid X2 CM10 A2


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 28, 2012)

K....no question asked so no answer offered.
Is it possible to be on any topic in off topic?

Coming from the ground up


----------



## RohinZaraki (Nov 28, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> K....no question asked so no answer offered.
> Is it possible to be on any topic in off topic?
> 
> Coming from the ground up

Click to collapse



Take this thread for example . What is the full value of Pi ?

Sent from my Viperized HTC One X


----------



## sniper (Nov 28, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Take this thread for example . What is the full value of Pi ?
> 
> Sent from my Viperized HTC One X

Click to collapse



π

What color should my next theme be?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## layvin1 (Nov 28, 2012)

sniper said:


> π
> 
> What color should my next theme be?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Black and yellow!!

Iron Man 3.....yay or nay ?

Droid X2 CM10 A2


----------



## sniper (Nov 28, 2012)

layvin1 said:


> Black and yellow!!
> 
> Iron Man 3.....yay or nay ?
> 
> Droid X2 CM10 A2

Click to collapse



Yan :screwy: I'm not sure

Black and yellow might look nice, I'll think about it.

Why does AP Biology suck so much?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 28, 2012)

Well, it sounds boring. We never had that. 

Hard or soft case? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## X8invisible (Nov 28, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Well, it sounds boring. We never had that.
> 
> Hard or soft case?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Neither, cases make phones fatter
Sense with beats or CM with dsp?

*Sent from my heart™ using a muffin*


----------



## odetoandroid (Nov 28, 2012)

X8invisible said:


> Neither, cases make phones fatter
> Sense with beats or CM with dsp?
> 
> *Sent from my heart™ using a muffin*

Click to collapse



CM with DSP

Peanut butter or jelly

Sent from my muffin, sir.


----------



## redrumsilence (Nov 28, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> CM with DSP
> 
> Peanut butter or jelly
> 
> Sent from my muffin, sir.

Click to collapse



Can't possibly choose between them, has to be both

When life gives you lemons...?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 28, 2012)

When you've had a few tequilas too many. 

Honda or suzuki bikes? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## PlanDreaM (Nov 28, 2012)

Honda.

Tv or download?

CM10/SGSII International


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Nov 28, 2012)

Download

Cable or Satellite?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## gallardo5 (Nov 28, 2012)

Satelite. 3g or WiFi? 

Sent from my Sony Xperia S rocking JB


----------



## A2Trip (Nov 28, 2012)

gallardo5 said:


> Satelite. 3g or WiFi?
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia S rocking JB

Click to collapse



WiFi, saves money and so much faster. Deodexed or Odexed?

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## 2lines.pl (Nov 28, 2012)

A2Trip said:


> WiFi, saves money and so much faster. Deodexed or Odexed?
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda premium

Click to collapse



deodexed

day or night


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Nov 28, 2012)

2lines.pl said:


> deodexed
> 
> day or night

Click to collapse



Night
Ubuntu or Windows

Sent from my XT912 using xda app-developers app


----------



## samerc (Nov 28, 2012)

DROIDRAZ said:


> Night
> Ubuntu or Windows
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Windows 

To get married or not ?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SimonTS (Nov 28, 2012)

samerc said:


> Windows
> 
> To get married or not ?

Click to collapse



Married - just the once, or how will you work out if it's right for you?

Sleep or more beer?


----------



## avibryan (Nov 28, 2012)

Not.

What theme should I use for cm10?

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Babydollll (Nov 28, 2012)

More beer. Always.
Should I buy "Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep" (it's a book) 

Snowflake approved this message


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes! Its a great book.

Reese's pieces or M&M's?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 29, 2012)

*M&M''s (with peanuts)*

Part 1:
How many times have the same or similar questions been asked in this thread?
Part 2:
Has the previous question been asked before?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Nov 29, 2012)

Who is your least favorite mod and why

Who is your most favorite mod  and why 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

No one is watching be open about it


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 29, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Who is your least favorite mod and why
> 
> Who is your most favorite mod  and why
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Would it kill ya to actually answer the questions?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Nov 29, 2012)

Favorite mod is kennyglass123, because he is an awesome guy and always helpful to everybody no matter how stupid the question may be...  I honestly don't have a least favorite, if I had to say one, probably mtm, because he's a troll....

Same question as above...
___________________________________
My muffin is blueberry, what flavor is yours?
——————————————————


----------



## Thats OK (Nov 30, 2012)

Answer:_______________

Question: Why do golf balls have dimples?


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 1, 2012)

Quantum physics

What is the legendary MTM doing right now?

You Live To Die.


----------



## jader13254 (Dec 1, 2012)

Trolling


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes. 

XBMC or WMC? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 1, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Yes.
> 
> XBMC or WMC?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Xbmc

Native dpi of your phone?

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## rbeavers (Dec 1, 2012)

Answer 240.
Question What's the last  Movie you have seen?

Sent from my MB855 using xda premium


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 1, 2012)

Lincoln.

Is it cold where you live?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROFLkopter (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes! According to Google Now its 1 degrees Celsius.

XDA app, Tapatalk 2 app or one of the Xparent Tapatalk 2 apps?

Sent from my Paranoid Nexus 7 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2!


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 2, 2012)

Tapatalk 2. X parent looks like crap. 

Favourite animation tv show? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## samuel2706 (Dec 2, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Tapatalk 2. X parent looks like crap.
> 
> Favourite animation tv show?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Pokémon

What is your quest?


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 2, 2012)

To bang chicks. 

Blueberry or strawberry? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## PlanDreaM (Dec 2, 2012)

BlackBerry

 4chan or 9gag?

CM10/SGSII International


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 2, 2012)

PlanDreaM said:


> BlackBerry
> 
> 4chan or 9gag?
> 
> CM10/SGSII International

Click to collapse



Hmm.... OG 4chan 

Good racing games for a tablet?

When you fall, don't expect anyone to help. Expect the floor


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 2, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Hmm.... OG 4chan
> 
> Good racing games for a tablet?
> 
> When you fall, don't expect anyone to help. Expect the floor

Click to collapse



Need for speed most wanted.

Best sub $300 phone?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 2, 2012)

race55 said:


> Need for speed most wanted.
> 
> Best sub $300 phone?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nexus 4, why choose anything else?

Best tablet in the market? (other than the Note 10.1 )

Sent from my GT-N8010 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 2, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Nexus 4, why choose anything else?
> 
> Best tablet in the market? (other than the Note 10.1 )
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nexus 10.

Brst sub $300 phone that is not the nexus 4?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Dec 2, 2012)

race55 said:


> Nexus 10.
> 
> Brst sub $300 phone that is not the nexus 4?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nexus 4

House or apartment

Enviado desde mi XT912


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 2, 2012)

House. 

House or Grey's Anatomy? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 2, 2012)

House! R.I.P.

Are you watching football right now? Who is your team?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> House! R.I.P.
> 
> Are you watching football right now? Who is your team?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No. Do you mean football or soccer? My football team is the New England Patriots.

Bike or Trike?

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## samuel2706 (Dec 2, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> No. Do you mean football or soccer? My football team is the New England Patriots.
> 
> Bike or Trike?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



Bike because I can balance like a boss

Do you play any sports?


----------



## lars1216 (Dec 2, 2012)

Nope. Besides fitness.

Anyone else here cause their bored as hell?

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

lars1216 said:


> Nope. Besides fitness.
> 
> Anyone else here cause their bored as hell?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes

Hitchhike or walk?

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## lars1216 (Dec 2, 2012)

Walk.

HTC or Samsung?

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

lars1216 said:


> Walk.
> 
> HTC or Samsung?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Samsung.

Active or coach potato?

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## lars1216 (Dec 2, 2012)

If you mean couch. Couch potato :$ 

Family guy or American dad?

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

lars1216 said:


> If you mean couch. Couch potato :$
> 
> Family guy or American dad?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Familglia 

Cheese or cream cheese?

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## lars1216 (Dec 2, 2012)

Cheese.

Stock rom or custom rom?

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

lars1216 said:


> Cheese.
> 
> Stock rom or custom rom?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Custom ROM

Root or no root?

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## lars1216 (Dec 2, 2012)

Root.

Dual core or quad core?

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

lars1216 said:


> Root.
> 
> Dual core or quad core?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Same thing.

One X or Galaxy S3?

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## lars1216 (Dec 2, 2012)

One X.

Also trying to find your charger cause of low battery or not?

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 2, 2012)

lars1216 said:


> One X.
> 
> Also trying to find your charger cause of low battery or not?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nope, I found it a few minutes ago 

Plaster or drywall?

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 2, 2012)

Drywall.

And my question is; Am I the only male over 13 (I'm 17) who is sexist and believes that female == Superior and no longer enjoys associating with my own kind? If you really want to know why I think that then PM me because reasons are NSFW, and this is a SFW only forum AFAIK. Otherwise with Admin permission I shall post them here, but I doubt any Admin wants such things publicly view able on the forum.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 2, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> Drywall.
> 
> And my question is; Am I the only male over 13 (I'm 17) who is sexist and believes that female == Superior and no longer enjoys associating with my own kind? If you really want to know why I think that then PM me because reasons are NSFW, and this is a SFW only forum AFAIK. Otherwise with Admin permission I shall post them here, but I doubt any Admin wants such things publicly view able on the forum.

Click to collapse



No. I believe so too. Several of my closest friends are female and they're much better (in most aspects) than my male friends.

Can a guy have a really close female friend and note be judged on it? I swear every time I'm at school and I'm chatting and laughing with my female friends everyone seems to assume that I'm trying to 'get in' with them. Idiots

Sent from my GT-N8010 using xda app-developers app


----------



## loismustdie555 (Dec 2, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> No. I believe so too. Several of my closest friends are female and they're much better (in most aspects) than my male friends.
> 
> Can a guy have a really close female friend and note be judged on it? I swear every time I'm at school and I'm chatting and laughing with my female friends everyone seems to assume that I'm trying to 'get in' with them. Idiots
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hmm... Nice to see you're still here... ****ing sick creeps cannot fathom talking to anyone besides a feminon about anything but what advances their own interests. Females are humans too god dammit!


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 2, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> Hmm... Nice to see you're still here... ****ing sick creeps cannot fathom talking to anyone besides a feminon about anything but what advances their own interests. Females are humans too god dammit!

Click to collapse



I'm always here, just a PM away 
I totally agree, right on. Females are much better than males mostly 

Sent from my GT-N8010 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 3, 2012)

"What is going on here"? Or "can we continue playing the game?" 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## bassie1995 (Dec 3, 2012)

loismustdie555 said:


> Hmm... Nice to see you're still here... ****ing sick creeps cannot fathom talking to anyone besides a feminon about anything but what advances their own interests. Females are humans too god dammit!

Click to collapse







GuyInTheCorner said:


> I'm always here, just a PM away
> I totally agree, right on. Females are much better than males mostly
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8010 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Right.

Y U NO FOLLOW THREAD RULES?

I did a boo-boo!


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 3, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> "What is going on here"?

Click to collapse



Chatroom



> Or "can we continue playing the game?"

Click to collapse



Maybe after some of these people exchange phone numbers.

What time of the day does the ISS pass over your part of the world?



Coming from the ground up


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 3, 2012)

Nope. Gonna move to UK soon for study though. 

Do uou have a pet? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## kadirnadir (Dec 3, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Nope. Gonna move to UK soon for study though.
> 
> Do uou have a pet?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



i always wanted a "Kangal Dog" but you can not have it when you live in a city.

i really want to post to a developement forum. i am not the only person who is tired of 5 minute limit  for beginners, am I? and of course the image verification.. i hate you..


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 3, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Nope. Gonna move to UK soon for study though.
> Do you have a pet?

Click to collapse



A.Yes several!

Q. Do most new users under 10 posts read the rules about posting in off topic?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 3, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Nope. Gonna move to UK soon for study though.
> 
> Do uou have a pet?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Dood  whereabouts? 

When you fall don't expect anyone. Expect the ground

---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------




Thats OK said:


> A.Yes several!
> 
> Q. Do most new users under 10 posts read the rules about posting in off topic?

Click to collapse



Hell no..
They just jump in and post random crap
Why does my phone feel like a potatoe compared to my tablet?

When you fall don't expect anyone. Expect the ground


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 3, 2012)

Somewhere near London... Going to medical university there 

And that must be because your phone IS a potato. Trust me. 

Simpsons or Family Guy? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 3, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Simpsons or Family Guy?

Click to collapse



Simpsons (Family guy went down hill)

Nuclear energy or Solar?


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 3, 2012)

And Simpsons didn't after 22+ seasons? Lol

Solar.

Xbox or PS?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 3, 2012)

XBOX. Online gaming is superb.

tobacco prohibition or alcohol prohibition?

You Live To Die.


----------



## lars1216 (Dec 3, 2012)

Tobacco.

Beer or liquor?

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 3, 2012)

lars1216 said:


> Tobacco.
> 
> Beer or liquor?

Click to collapse



BEER!

Gasoline or Diesel power?


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 4, 2012)

Diesel.

Who deserves to die more, Harry Potter or Bella of Twilight?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 4, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Diesel.
> 
> Who deserves to die more, Harry Potter or Bella of Twilight?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Bella. Would you date a girl which is plain but kind hearted, or a girl who's super hot but is kind hearted   

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 4, 2012)

globetel said:


> what is the basic thing about mobile

Click to collapse



Answer my question dammit =.=...lol


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 4, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Bella. Would you date a girl which is plain but kind hearted, or a girl who's super hot but isn't kind hearted
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



FTFY.
Women who are plain but kind hearted. Other type are just superficial.

Blonde or Brunette?

When you fall don't expect anyone. Expect the ground


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 4, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> FTFY.
> Women who are plain but kind hearted. Other type are just superficial.
> 
> Blonde or Brunette?
> ...

Click to collapse



Brunette.

Ketchup or Mustard? 

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 4, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Ketchup or Mustard?

Click to collapse



Mustard (most ketchup brands contain high fructose corn syrup)

Video or still photography?


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 4, 2012)

Video for sure.

Married With Children or Friends? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 4, 2012)

Friends! I swore myself I'd never get married or get kids when I was 15,opinion still not changed  Maybe later... 

Favourite actor? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2012)

deep6232 said:


> Bruce Lee
> 
> Whats your favorite anime

Click to collapse



Death Note

What is box happening?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 5, 2012)

Ponies 

Best Sub150 dollar(US) phone 

Account taken over by Ponies HELP?!?!


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 5, 2012)

Horses are better than ponies, sorry.

Sexual abstinence or technological abstinence?

You Live To Die.


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 5, 2012)

Whowahn said:


> Horses are better than ponies, sorry.
> 
> Sexual abstinence or technological abstinence?
> 
> You Live To Die.

Click to collapse



Hardest question I've seen in a long time.... wow.... tech :'-(

Pawn stars or Hardcore Pawn?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 5, 2012)

Pawn star sounds like porn star so ill take that. 

What kind of sofas do you have? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh you know a Green suade double set L shaped with leg rests and coasters with a stock cushions, unrooted.

Family guy or american dad?

You Live To Die.


----------



## sniper (Dec 6, 2012)

Family Guy

Best ice cream flavor?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 6, 2012)

sniper said:


> Best ice cream flavor?

Click to collapse



Vanilla bean!

What's behind you right now?


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Dec 6, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Vanilla bean!
> 
> What's behind you right now?

Click to collapse



A wall
Who is your carrier

Enviado desde mi XT912


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 6, 2012)

DROIDRAZ said:


> A wall
> Who is your carrier
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT912

Click to collapse



T-Mobile US

1+1?

I sent this with my fingers using a screen


----------



## sniper (Dec 6, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> T-Mobile US
> 
> 1+1?
> 
> I sent this with my fingers using a screen

Click to collapse



10 

What should I get a tattoo of?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 6, 2012)

sniper said:


> 10
> What should I get a tattoo of?

Click to collapse



2 devils one on each buttcheek shoveling coal into yer _________

In which year was I born?


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 6, 2012)

Late 1950's, early 1960's.. 1961 maybe 

Should I go to school tomorrow? Lol

You Live To Die.


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 6, 2012)

> Should I go to school tomorrow? Lol

Click to collapse



YES!

When speaking of coaxial cable what is meant by "signal velocity" and what is the relation of this velocity to "inter-electrode capacitance"?


----------



## KeanuC (Dec 6, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> YES!
> 
> When speaking of coaxial cable what is meant by "signal velocity" and what is the relation of this velocity to "inter-electrode capacitance"?

Click to collapse



Go ask a nerd.

Do I have 15 more days to live?

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## junpei1337 (Dec 6, 2012)

Do I have 15 more days to live?

Sent from my R800x using xda premium[/QUOTE]

No, you do not.

Why does the world never actually end when everyone thinks it is going to?


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 6, 2012)

Maybe it did and we are all part of someone's dream or trapped in some never ending hell...

Anyone here watch Xplay or AOTS and sad its almost over?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 7, 2012)

I doubt. 

How many texts have you sent + received(total) in this past month? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## cstone1991 (Dec 7, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> I doubt.
> 
> How many texts have you sent + received(total) in this past month?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



457 texts. 2000+ gtalk messages.

Do you change your Sig when you aren't on your "premium leather sofa"?

Sent from my ICS Dinc2


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 8, 2012)

I never leave it. It's my kingdom. 

Is it raining outside? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## cstone1991 (Dec 8, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> I never leave it. It's my kingdom.
> 
> Is it raining outside?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



No but it snowed earlier.

What phone do you plan on getting next?

Sent from my ICS Dinc2


----------



## _Variable (Dec 8, 2012)

Wantng a Note II but no budget 


Do you listen to music while browsing net?


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 8, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Do you listen to music while browsing net?

Click to collapse



Usually no...

What is the elevation where you are sitting\standing at this moment?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 8, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Usually no...
> 
> What is the elevation where you are sitting\standing at this moment?

Click to collapse



Exactly ninety degrees.

Best budget head/earphones?

sent from my GT-N8010 using xda and the awesome S-Pen


----------



## _Variable (Dec 8, 2012)

Beats.


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 8, 2012)

Play the rules... 

Scooter or enduro? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 8, 2012)

Scooter 

500$ HDMI cable 10% off should i buy

Thread Closed


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 8, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Scooter
> 
> 500$ HDMI cable 10% off should i buy
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



Holy $hit! $500??
Yeah its worth it I guess..

Coke with lemon wedge or lime wedge?

Sent from my bitten Desire HD using ViperDHD & xda


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 8, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Holy $hit! $500??
> Yeah its worth it I guess..
> 
> Coke with lemon wedge or lime wedge?
> ...

Click to collapse



Coke 

Thread Closed 

Beats or Bose


----------



## _Variable (Dec 8, 2012)

Beats

GigaTechBlog or Engadget?


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 8, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Beats
> 
> GigaTechBlog or Engadget?

Click to collapse



Equal. 

Swiftkey Flow or Android 4.2 keyboard? 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## _Variable (Dec 8, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Equal.
> 
> Swiftkey Flow or Android 4.2 keyboard?
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



Android 2.2 keyboard


Facebook or Twitter?


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 8, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Android 2.2 keyboard
> 
> 
> Facebook or Twitter?

Click to collapse



FB,  Android 2.2 keyboard?? 

Dell Inspiron or Latitude? 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 8, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> FB,  Android 2.2 keyboard??
> 
> Dell Inspiron or Latitude?
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



latitude

 Android 4.1 keyboard or swift key flow 

Thread Closed


----------



## _Variable (Dec 8, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> latitude
> 
> Android 4.1 keyboard or swift key flow
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



Android 2.2 keyboard

Angry Birds or Flow Free?


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 8, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Android 2.2 keyboard
> 
> Angry Birds or Flow Free?

Click to collapse



Flow Free

Angry or mad? 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 8, 2012)

Mad. 

Jägermaister or Baileys? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Mad.
> 
> Jägermaister or Baileys?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Jägermeister

Straight or mixed?


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 8, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Mad.
> 
> Jägermaister or Baileys?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Jägermaister...

Coffee or tea?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 8, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Jägermaister...
> 
> Coffee or tea?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Coffee...

Black or additives?


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 8, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Coffee...
> Black or additives?

Click to collapse



Additives

Color negative or color positive film?


----------



## Grendel Prime (Dec 8, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Additives
> 
> Color negative or color positive film?

Click to collapse



Color positive.
35 or 16 mm?

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## kopter36 (Dec 8, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> 35 or 16 mm?
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



35.

Am i great or powerful?

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 8, 2012)

kopter36 said:


> 35.
> 
> Am i great or powerful?
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using xda premium

Click to collapse



No 


How many family members do you have 


Thread Closed


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm of Hispanic descent, family is limitless, but 6 all together in my immediate family.

Is the world already perfect?



You Live To Die.


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 9, 2012)

There's always room for improvement. So no, it's not. 

How many percents of battery have you got left? 



Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 9, 2012)

32%

What about you?

Sent from my bitten Desire HD using ViperDHD & xda


----------



## Stolly08 (Dec 9, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> 32%
> 
> What about you?
> 
> Sent from my bitten Desire HD using ViperDHD & xda

Click to collapse



100% just finished charging lol

What do you say Soda or Pop?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 9, 2012)

Stolly08 said:


> 100% just finished charging lol
> 
> What do you say Soda or Pop?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pop

Tapatalk or Tapatalk 2?

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 9, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Pop
> 
> Tapatalk or Tapatalk 2?
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



Tapatalk 2 

Patriots or Giants 

Thread Closed


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 9, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Tapatalk 2
> 
> Patriots or Giants
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



Patriots 

Sofa or couch? 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 9, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Patriots
> 
> Sofa or couch?
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



Sofa 

Archer or MTM 

Thread Closed


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 9, 2012)

Awwww...grrrrrrr
This thread pisses me off!













I dunno why


----------



## UnhoIy (Dec 9, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Sofa
> 
> Archer or MTM
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse




Archer.


Bread or toast?


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 9, 2012)

See?

Toast!

10 posts or 11?


----------



## UnhoIy (Dec 9, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> See?
> 
> Toast!
> 
> 10 posts or 11?

Click to collapse



Trick question.


GT-R or Galliardo?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 9, 2012)

UnhoIy said:


> Trick question.
> 
> 
> GT-R or Galliardo?

Click to collapse



Galliardo

 Fight or flight? 

Thread Closed


----------



## anasmunir (Dec 9, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Galliardo
> 
> Fight or flight?
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



Flight.. 

If I run around a tree with the speed of light, would I be able to kick my own b*tt..  

*Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*


----------



## UnhoIy (Dec 9, 2012)

anasmunir said:


> Flight..
> 
> If I run around a tree with the speed of light, would I be able to kick my own b*tt..
> 
> *Beamed from my beloved HTC Sensation using xda premium*

Click to collapse



Maybe. 


How many times did the wood chuck actually chuck?


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 9, 2012)

UnhoIy said:


> Did Albert Einstein have a car?

Click to collapse



Albert Einstein had no car of his own and he also never learned how to drive. 
If he had to he was driven by friends and relatives or their chauffeurs.

[Q] Do most questions beg a generic answer?


----------



## kopter36 (Dec 9, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> How many family members do you have
> 
> 
> Thread Closed

Click to collapse



6

What you used to do when you are alone without your wife/gf at night?

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 9, 2012)

[QUOTE="infraction" answered an already asked question]
What you used to do when you are alone without your wife/gf at night?
[/QUOTE]

I'm never alone without the wife she's always fu**ing here...drives me nutz!!!

Who on XDA is angrier than me?


----------



## kopter36 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> I'm never alone without the wife she's always fu**ing here...drives me nutz!!!
> 
> Who on XDA is angrier than me?

Click to collapse



Haha.. Screw you.. 
Btw , me is angrier..

Sony or Sammy?

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 9, 2012)

Not sure if angry or sad... 

How many degrees is it outside? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 9, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> How many degrees is it outside?

Click to collapse



Helsinki = 32F
Roseville = 39F

Bluejeans or Slacks?


----------



## huggs (Dec 9, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Bluejeans or Slacks?

Click to collapse



Blue Jeans

Ice cream or frozen yogurt?


----------



## _Variable (Dec 9, 2012)

FroYo 

Are you excited for the Optimuslove App?


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 9, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> FroYo
> 
> Are you excited for the Optimuslove App?

Click to collapse



It depends what it is. 

Asus or Acer? 

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 9, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> It depends what it is.
> 
> Asus or Acer?
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



Asus; Nexus 10 need I say more?

Best PS3 game right now? (not Black Ops 2...)

Sent from my bitten Desire HD using ViperDHD & xda


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 9, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Asus; Nexus 10 need I say more?
> 
> Best PS3 game right now? (not Black Ops 2...)
> 
> Sent from my bitten Desire HD using ViperDHD & xda

Click to collapse



Fifa 13

Windows 7 or 8?

This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 9, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Fifa 13
> 
> Windows 7 or 8?
> 
> This message is brought to you by Swiftkey Flow- the new top swipe keyboard.

Click to collapse



Windows 8 

I am lying 
Am I lying?


Thread Closed(jk)


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (Dec 9, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Windows 8
> 
> I am lying
> Am I lying?
> ...

Click to collapse



No... Windows 8 by far

Biggest upset in football today?

Galaxy S3 powered by CleanROM 5.0


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 9, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Asus; Nexus 10 need I say more?
> 
> Best PS3 game right now? (not Black Ops 2...)
> 
> Sent from my bitten Desire HD using ViperDHD & xda

Click to collapse



Nexus 10? Really? I think you mean the nexus 7

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 9, 2012)

shahrukhraza said:


> Nexus 10? Really? I think you mean the nexus 7
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nexus 10 cause of its kick as5 screen.

sent from my GT-N8010 using xda and the awesome S-Pen


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 9, 2012)

Guys, you drunk? 

And that's my Q I guess
Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## whidix (Dec 9, 2012)

No for long time.

Any idea to resolve world crisis?

Enviado desde mi Galaxy S Plus
MIUI v.4 [ICS 4.0.4]


----------



## cabessius (Dec 9, 2012)

whidix said:


> No for long time.
> 
> Any idea to resolve world crisis?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hang all the politicians, as a first measure.

If you own a Note or NoteII, will you be able to go back to a phone with a smaller screen?


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Dec 9, 2012)

I would just gotta get used to it.

Should I date Jocelyn?

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using XDA HD


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 10, 2012)

VeryCoolAlan said:


> I would just gotta get used to it.
> 
> Should I date Jocelyn?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using XDA HD

Click to collapse



No 

Droid DNA or Galaxy s3 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 10, 2012)

Galaxy s3.

IPhone 5 or optimus G

You Live To Die.


----------



## UnhoIy (Dec 10, 2012)

Whowahn said:


> Galaxy s3.
> 
> IPhone 5 or optimus G
> 
> You Live To Die.

Click to collapse



Optimus G.

Apples or oranges?


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 10, 2012)

UnhoIy said:


> Apples or oranges?

Click to collapse



Oranges again...

Are you really listening when someone you don't want to have sex with is talking?


----------



## 2Expression (Dec 10, 2012)

*Hehe*



Thats OK said:


> Oranges again...
> 
> Are you really listening when someone you don't want to have sex with is talking?

Click to collapse



Somewhat, probably go in one ear and out the other.

Do you think the world is going to end on December 21, 2012?


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh Geez not this again... No I definitely don't think so. 
. 

Volkswagen or Skoda? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## domini99 (Dec 10, 2012)

Skoda

Cat or dog?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## _Variable (Dec 10, 2012)

Dog.

QuantumFoam or Deadly.?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 10, 2012)

domini99 said:


> Skoda
> 
> Cat or dog?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Cat. Always a lolcat 

Apologies to girlfriend now or later?

Sent from my bitten Desire HD using ViperDHD & xda


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 10, 2012)

Now. 

Listening music through speakers or headphones? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 11, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Now.
> 
> Listening music through speakers or headphones?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Depends on the type of speaker and the type of headphones.

Why do i not have any friends at all? Literally, i have NO friends 

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## shahrukhraza (Dec 11, 2012)

race55 said:


> Depends on the type of speaker and the type of headphones.
> 
> Why do i not have any friends at all? Literally, i have NO friends
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Foreveralone.jpg?

What do you do in your free time?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 11, 2012)

race55 said:


> Why do i not have any friends at all? Literally, i have NO friends
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Are you really weird and creepy?



shahrukhraza said:


> Foreveralone.jpg?
> 
> What do you do in your free time?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wonder if he has no friends because he's weird and creepy perhaps?

How much RAM in your computer...


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 11, 2012)

race55 said:


> Why do i not have any friends at all? Literally, i have NO friends

Click to collapse



Well son...maybe you're trying too hard.
Tone down a bit and see what happens...


What is the color of money?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 11, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> Are you really weird and creepy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



16 GB DDR3

Why doesn't the guy above follow the game rules?

Broken beyond repair


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 12, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Why doesn't the guy above follow the game rules?

Click to collapse


(Asked this same question numerous times myself...if you can't beat them join 'em...)

Because he went out of sequence and off the beaten path in off topic.

What day of the week will it be 17 days from today?


----------



## roninfight (Dec 12, 2012)

Saturday.

Vanilla or Chocolate ice-cream?


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 12, 2012)

roninfight said:


> Saturday.
> 
> Vanilla or Chocolate ice-cream?

Click to collapse



Chocolate.

Winter or summer?

Sent from my phone powered by cm10, Thanks to RC


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 12, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Chocolate.
> 
> Winter or summer?
> 
> Sent from my phone powered by cm10, Thanks to RC

Click to collapse



doesnt matter im locked in my house all day....

experimental rom with some bugs, or older stable version


----------



## bassie1995 (Dec 12, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> doesnt matter im locked in my house all day....
> 
> experimental rom with some bugs, or older stable version

Click to collapse



Yeah, definitely. Good question . 

How late does school start today? 

I did a boo-boo!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 12, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> Yeah, definitely. Good question .
> 
> How late does school start today?
> 
> I did a boo-boo!

Click to collapse



Too early.

Cm10 stable or slim ROM?

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## cstone1991 (Dec 12, 2012)

race55 said:


> Too early.
> 
> Cm10 stable or slim ROM?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Whichever was built more recently because I'm probably running the other one right now.

CM9/10, AOKP, PA, AOSP, Sense, Blur or Touchwiz?

Sent from my ICS Dinc2


----------



## Grendel Prime (Dec 12, 2012)

cstone1991 said:


> Whichever was built more recently because I'm probably running the other one right now.
> 
> CM9/10, AOKP, PA, AOSP, Sense, Blur or Touchwiz?
> 
> Sent from my ICS Dinc2

Click to collapse



Stock modified rom.
Working camera or not?

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 12, 2012)

Grendel Prime said:


> Stock modified rom.
> Working camera or not?
> 
> Device using Xda Premium

Click to collapse



Yup.

Happy or sad?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 13, 2012)

Sad

Where are you right now? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 13, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Sad
> 
> Where are you right now?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Bed 

XDA during Sex? Good or bad 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 13, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Bed
> 
> XDA during Sex? Good or bad

Click to collapse



seXDA=bad I would think...unless yer by yourself 

Virgin or Experienced?


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 13, 2012)

Way too experienced for virgins  

What's your favourite brand of toilet paper? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 13, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Way too experienced for virgins
> 
> What's your favourite brand of toilet paper?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Any that your finger won't accidently go through while wiping


Rain or sunshine?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## mtmerrick (Dec 13, 2012)

Its actually raining right now- very rare occurrence here in SoCal, I love it. 

Your favorite car manufacturer?


----------



## SPIDER-7 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Any that your finger won't accidently go through while wiping
> 
> 
> Rain or sunshine?

Click to collapse



Rain in sunshine 

Windows 8  or windows 98  ?


----------



## suyisaster (Dec 13, 2012)

SPIDER-7 said:


> Rain in sunshine
> 
> Windows 8  or windows 98  ?

Click to collapse



Linux
Why you ask me?

[ROM][AOKP][JB][RC]ARC S[Build 5]
[KERNEL][FUSION v3.7]


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 13, 2012)

suyisaster said:


> Linux
> Why you ask me?
> 
> [ROM][AOKP][JB][RC]ARC S[Build 5]
> [KERNEL][FUSION v3.7]

Click to collapse



Why not?

Winter or summer?

Sent from my phone powered by cm10, Big thanks to RC


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 13, 2012)

Summer! I hate winter. Northern winter sucks @ss. Big time. 

What is the last thing you ate/drank? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 13, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> What is the last thing you ate/drank?

Click to collapse



Bacon\coffee

What is meant by "catadioptric?"


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 13, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Bacon\coffee
> 
> What is meant by "catadioptric?"

Click to collapse



Refraction and reflection coinciding with one another.

Do you know how to flash anything?
You Live To Die.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 13, 2012)

Whowahn said:


> Refraction and reflection coinciding with one another.
> 
> Do you know how to flash anything?
> You Live To Die.

Click to collapse



Yes. You life your shirt and...
Kidding  

Best browser for Android?

Broken beyond repair


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 13, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Yes. You life your shirt and...
> Kidding
> 
> Best browser for Android?
> ...

Click to collapse



Firefox. 

What tv do you have?

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## Felimenta97 (Dec 13, 2012)

race55 said:


> Firefox.
> 
> What tv do you have?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Samsung on Office, parents bedroom and brother's, a old to be traded Phillips and a another CCE I think, on living room.

Best phone design for the year?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 14, 2012)

Felimenta97 said:


> Samsung on Office, parents bedroom and brother's, a old to be traded Phillips and a another CCE I think, on living room.
> 
> Best phone design for the year?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



HTC One S 

Optimus G or Droid DNA 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grendel Prime (Dec 14, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> HTC One S
> 
> Optimus G or Droid DNA
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Neither. Keeping this phone till it dies the real death.
YoYo Factory OR Yomega?????

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 14, 2012)

Yoyo factory.

did anyone ever play an old RTS named Majesty: the fantasy kingsom?

You Live To Die.


----------



## Grendel Prime (Dec 14, 2012)

I didn't.
Does anyone ever play Squad Leader anymore?????

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## Androidclub (Dec 14, 2012)

No i didnt,
Why is my pencil case so big?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 14, 2012)

Androidclub said:


> No i didnt,
> Why is my pencil case so big?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Because you like it big.

Note2 or Nexus4?

Sent from my phone powered by cm10, Big thanks to RC


----------



## Rehnbergz (Dec 14, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Because you like it big.
> 
> Note2 or Nexus4?
> 
> Sent from my phone powered by cm10, Big thanks to RC

Click to collapse



My personal opinion: Nexus 4

How many phones do you own?


----------



## cstone1991 (Dec 14, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Because you like it big.
> 
> Note2 or Nexus4?
> 
> Sent from my phone powered by cm10, Big thanks to RC

Click to collapse



Nexus4. I'm not a Sammy fan and don't want a phone that would require a purse to carry it.

IOS or WP8? Assuming those were the only options.

Sent from my ICS Dinc2


----------



## Androidclub (Dec 14, 2012)

cstone1991 said:


> Nexus4. I'm not a Sammy fan and don't want a phone that would require a purse to carry it.
> 
> IOS or WP8? Assuming those were the only options.
> 
> Sent from my ICS Dinc2

Click to collapse



WP8.

Fifa or pes

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 14, 2012)

Androidclub said:


> WP8.
> 
> Fifa or pes
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Although I don't like football (soccer) games, FIFA.

iPhone 5 with $700 cash or an unrootable G1?

Broken beyond repair


----------



## cstone1991 (Dec 14, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Although I don't like football (soccer) games, FIFA.
> 
> iPhone 5 with $700 cash or an unrootable G1?
> 
> Broken beyond repair

Click to collapse



iPhone 5 with $700. I could have whatever phone I want for $700 and sell the iPhone for profit. 

N64 or PS1?

Sent from my ICS Dinc2


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 14, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Although I don't like football (soccer) games, FIFA.
> 
> iPhone 5 with $700 cash or an unrootable G1?
> 
> Broken beyond repair

Click to collapse



IPhone 5, so I can sell it for more to an iDiot

Does your phone have HDR mode?

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Grendel Prime (Dec 14, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> IPhone 5, so I can sell it for more to an iDiot
> 
> Does your phone have HDR mode?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes. But only after I replaced the stock camera. 
Does yours?

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 14, 2012)

Nope. Not without custom apps anyway. 

What is the name of the router your phone is connected to? If anywhere

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 14, 2012)

Rehnbergz said:


> My personal opinion: Nexus 4
> 
> How many phones do you own?

Click to collapse



Over 9000 

What was the best phone of 2010/2011

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Galaxy S2?

NBA or NCAA? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DroideDierk (Dec 14, 2012)

Shawn said:


> Galaxy S2?
> 
> NBA or NCAA?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



NVA. 

TV or Radio? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 14, 2012)

Shawn said:


> NBA or NCAA?

Click to collapse



NCAA!!!

Las Vegas or Atlantic City?


----------



## Grendel Prime (Dec 15, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> NCAA!!!
> 
> Las Vegas or Atlantic City?

Click to collapse



Vegas. 
Like the last guy said, Tv or Radio?

Device using Xda Premium


----------



## Shawn (Dec 15, 2012)

TV

Atari or Commodore 64?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Eternalty (Dec 15, 2012)

Shawn said:


> TV
> 
> Atari or Commodore 64?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Atari.

Megaman or Mario?


----------



## Shawn (Dec 15, 2012)

Mario, love that Italian. 

Mortal Kombat or Street Fighter? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 15, 2012)

Mortal combat. 

How do you like your coffee? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 15, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Mortal combat.
> 
> How do you like your coffee?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



depends, normally: lack with two sugars.

Worst advice you've ever been given?

Broken beyond repair


----------



## Andbax (Dec 15, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Worst advice you've ever been given?r

Click to collapse



Drink tea with milk

Tea or Caffee?


----------



## Androidclub (Dec 15, 2012)

Tea
Best game ever on PC


~Galaxy NOTE 2~ 
•Using Tapatalk2•


----------



## adytum (Dec 15, 2012)

Androidclub said:


> Tea
> Best game ever on PC
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Baldur's gate 2.
Club or pub? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CHEVYbarracuda1 (Dec 15, 2012)

adytum said:


> Baldur's gate 2.
> Club or pub?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Actually club.. 
Have u ever had lip herpies? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 15, 2012)

Nope. 

When did you lose your virginity? Lawl

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Eternalty (Dec 16, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Nope.
> 
> When did you lose your virginity? Lawl
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



18th birthday! 

Dr Pepper or Coke?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 16, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> 18th birthday!
> 
> Dr Pepper or Coke?

Click to collapse



Coke 

When did you first have s+x 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 16, 2012)

Never

What's the temperature

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 16, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Never
> 
> What's the temperature
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



0 degrees 

What is 0/0 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 16, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> What is 0/0

Click to collapse



=nothing
No definition due to no mathematical definition.

What is meant by "the rim of non-existence"?


----------



## ScatteredHell (Dec 16, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> =nothing
> No definition due to no mathematical definition.
> 
> What is meant by "the rim of non-existence"?

Click to collapse



Photon

What will happen 21/12/2012

Sent straight from the Scattered Hell


----------



## sniper (Dec 16, 2012)

ScatteredHell said:


> Photon
> 
> What will happen 21/12/2012
> 
> Sent straight from the Scattered Hell

Click to collapse



Nothing... The actual Mayan 2012 happened a few years ago actually.... 

What are you doing over the upcoming holiday break? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 16, 2012)

Drinking and partying with friends & visiting parents' house and see relatives. 

Best sitcom? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Eternalty (Dec 16, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Drinking and partying with friends & visiting parents' house and see relatives.
> 
> Best sitcom?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Seinfeld

Who's your favorite, George or Kramer?


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 17, 2012)

Eh.... Kramer... before his rant Lol.

Is Jerry funny?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yur133 (Dec 17, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Eh.... Kramer... before his rant Lol.
> 
> Is Jerry funny?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes it is a Funny mouse 

Why women don't know how to drive


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 17, 2012)

Because they can't concentrate to the driving.. 

How warm is it outside at your location? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 17, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Because they can't concentrate to the driving..
> 
> How warm is it outside at your location?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



10 celcius.

I know I'm awesome, you probably are too, but what is potato? 

Sent from a black hole somewhere in space


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Dec 17, 2012)

Did Justin Bieber hit puberty yet?


----------



## cstone1991 (Dec 17, 2012)

Lifehacker7 said:


> Did Justin Bieber hit puberty yet?

Click to collapse



I think she has...

Which android devices do you have?

Sent from my ICS Dinc2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 17, 2012)

cstone1991 said:


> I think she has...
> 
> Which android devices do you have?
> 
> Sent from my ICS Dinc2

Click to collapse



S3, Note 10.1 & Desire HD.

Why is no one answering my previous question?

Sent from a black hole somewhere in space


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 17, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> S3, Note 10.1 & Desire HD.
> 
> Why is no one answering my previous question?
> 
> Sent from a black hole somewhere in space

Click to collapse



Because no one gives a flying duck about your previously asked question.

Good thing to do with a LG T358B? Brew OS.

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Dec 17, 2012)

cstone1991 said:


> I think she has...
> 
> Sent from my ICS Dinc2

Click to collapse



LOL!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 18, 2012)

Lifehacker7 said:


> LOL!

Click to collapse



Was that a question? 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Dec 18, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Was that a question?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope that was a laugh! 
Ps - is that the answer?


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 18, 2012)

Lifehacker7 said:


> Ps - is that the answer?

Click to collapse



Difficult to tell...​
















*Version on the Left or version on the Right?*​


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Difficult to tell...​
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ask apple maps! 
U shall get lost!
(Q). Who is "Sam" in samsung?


----------



## Eternalty (Dec 18, 2012)

Lifehacker7 said:


> Ask apple maps!
> U shall get lost!
> (Q). Who is "Sam" in samsung?

Click to collapse



Sam is a singer who sings and when he sang whoever sent the text message forgot to put a space saying Sam sung.

Could possibly be uncle Sam?


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 18, 2012)

It sure is possible.

Does he want you too?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 18, 2012)

No

Best game to play right now

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm running through Mass Effect 1-3 again... I'd recommend those.

Male Shepard or fem Shepard?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 18, 2012)

Female. I like females  

Bros or hoes? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 18, 2012)

Bros before hoes

How hot is it on Christmas day where you are?


Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 18, 2012)

-5C and snowing

Have you been a naughty boy/girl? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 18, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> -5C and snowing
> 
> Have you been a naughty boy/girl?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Wouldn't you like to know

What do you want for Christmas?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Wouldn't you like to know
> 
> What do you want for Christmas?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



A sexy Santa girl! 
Who is that standing behind u?!


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 18, 2012)

Lifehacker7 said:


> A sexy Santa girl!
> Who is that standing behind u?!

Click to collapse



No one its 1 am they are all in bed

Worst singer ever?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 18, 2012)

Some American Idol finalist... 

Have you bought any Xmas presents yet? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 18, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Some American Idol finalist...
> 
> Have you bought any Xmas presents yet?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Yup. Bought my GF a necklace.

What about you?

Sent from a black hole somewhere in space
thanks are appreciated


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 19, 2012)

Team black hat adapters, N7 and a 75 ft Ethernet cable Lol.

Keep it going, what have you bought?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrPandroid (Dec 19, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Team black hat adapters, N7 and a 75 ft Ethernet cable Lol.
> 
> Keep it going, what have you bought?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Jewelery for the misses, and still need to get a jacket for her.

Let's keep it going, what have you bought?

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jt.one (Dec 19, 2012)

MrPandroid said:


> Jewelery for the misses, and still need to get a jacket for her.
> 
> Let's keep it going, what have you bought?
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



clothing, lots and lots of clothing.



Let's keep it going, what have you bought?


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 19, 2012)

Rehnbergz said:


> My personal opinion: Nexus 4
> 
> How many phones do you own?

Click to collapse



0
Why'd you do it?

a.k.a. Josepho1997
Merry Christmas


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 19, 2012)

Urahara said:


> 0
> Why'd you do it?
> 
> a.k.a. Josepho1997
> Merry Christmas

Click to collapse



Because the voices told me to do it.

What's the time where you're at?

Sent from a black hole somewhere in space
thanks are appreciated


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

1:29am....  OPHI if you are here for the community only and are a wuss and left your phone stock...

Not sent from your phone...


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 19, 2012)

Wrong thread, oy? 

How many tvs have you got in your house? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 19, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Wrong thread, oy?
> 
> How many tvs have you got in your house?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



4 in use, 2 more sitting around...

Do you regret getting the phone you did?


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 19, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> 4 in use, 2 more sitting around...
> 
> Do you regret getting the phone you did?

Click to collapse



Not really...

Salt or pepper?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## jr_718 (Dec 19, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Not really...
> 
> Salt or pepper?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Pepper..
Range rover or escalade..?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 19, 2012)

jr_718 said:


> Pepper..
> Range rover or escalade..?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Range Rover any day of the week bro. Escalade is US crap.

Worst phone ever? Apart from the iPhone?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 19, 2012)

race55 said:


> Range Rover any day of the week bro. Escalade is US crap.
> 
> Worst phone ever? Apart from the iPhone?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nokia 3310 

iPad or no iPad (no iPad ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 19, 2012)

IPad. 

SMS or Whatsapp? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 19, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> IPad.
> 
> SMS or Whatsapp?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Whatsapp.

Real Madrid or FC Barcelona?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## predatOr (Dec 19, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Whatsapp.
> 
> Real Madrid or FC Barcelona?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Real Madrid. 
Archer or M_T_M?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 19, 2012)

PREDATOR95 said:


> Real Madrid.
> Archer or M_T_M?

Click to collapse



Archer any day.

Xbox 360 or PS3? And why?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 20, 2012)

julio8a00 said:


> PS3 - I don't own BOX or PS3... The last console I had was a PS1, That's why I choose PS3.  :/
> 
> How many times can you just until you pass out (try or estimate)?

Click to collapse



Just what??


Did anyone understand the last question?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 20, 2012)

Here...lets help the new user out 



julio8a00 said:


> How many times can you just jump up and down until you pass out (try or estimate)?    (modified to make sense)

Click to collapse





Hayden18 said:


> Just what??
> Did anyone understand the last question?

Click to collapse


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 20, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Here...lets help the new user out

Click to collapse



Let's not and say we did. 
To drink or not to drink (beer)...that is the question...
Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Let's not and say we did.
> To drink or not to drink (beer)...that is the question...
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



drink...

moderately or get trashed?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 20, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> drink...
> 
> moderately or get trashed?

Click to collapse



Trashed (definitely)
Watch a movie or adult swim?

Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 20, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Trashed (definitely)
> Watch a movie or adult swim?
> 
> Hickory, Dickory, Dox...Snowflake approves of my HOX....

Click to collapse



Movie

TouchWiz or Sense?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 20, 2012)

Neither. Yucky.

Salt and vinegar chips or BBQ?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 20, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Neither. Yucky.
> 
> Salt and vinegar chips or BBQ?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



BBQ

car, bike or bus

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Eternalty (Dec 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> BBQ
> 
> car, bike or bus
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bus

MARTA or LA Metro


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 20, 2012)

Neither. 

Potato or two potatoes? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 20, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Neither.
> 
> Potato or two potatoes?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



1 potato, 2 potato, 3 potato, more

Wtf was that?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## cstone1991 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> 1 potato, 2 potato, 3 potato, more
> 
> Wtf was that?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



The result of drugs most likely.

Does anyone know what's going on here?

Sent from my ICS Dinc2


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 20, 2012)

cstone1991 said:


> The result of drugs most likely.
> 
> Does anyone know what's going on here?
> 
> Sent from my ICS Dinc2

Click to collapse



Not really...

Bike or bicycle?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Not really...
> 
> Bike or bicycle?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



Bike


Why can't the weather people stick to one temperature for Christmas instead of making it higher and higher all the time?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 20, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Bike
> 
> 
> Why can't the weather people stick to one temperature for Christmas instead of making it higher and higher all the time?
> ...

Click to collapse



So Santa won't have to fly in the cold.

Sea or ocean?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 20, 2012)

Sea. 

If I gave you a potato, what would you do with it? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 20, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Sea.
> 
> If I gave you a potato, what would you do with it?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Make French fries. 

Leather or cowhide?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 Using xda-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 20, 2012)

Leather! 

Pizza or kebab? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Eternalty (Dec 20, 2012)

Pizza

Dominos or Papa Johns?


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 20, 2012)

Papa John's.

Toppings?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 20, 2012)

Pineapple, black olives, and all sorts of spicy peppers.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sniper (Dec 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Pineapple, black olives, and all sorts of spicy peppers.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Y u no ask question? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 20, 2012)

sniper said:


> Y u no ask question?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
> Click here for custom mods for your E4GT

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, I forgot. Let me ask now: Sprint or Verizon?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sniper (Dec 20, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot. Let me ask now: Sprint or Verizon?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sprint for price, Verizon for speed that comes as a ripoff. 

What are you wearing? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 20, 2012)

Day off... pajamas and a hoodie.

You?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 20, 2012)

sniper said:


> Sprint for price, Verizon for speed that comes as a ripoff.
> 
> What are you wearing?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Underwear 

Do you have an android stick? I have the MK808.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 20, 2012)

Nope. Any plans for tomorrow? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## veeman (Dec 20, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Nope. Any plans for tomorrow?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



School then wait for Illuminati to take over the world.  
Any snow where you live?

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 21, 2012)

veeman said:


> School then wait for Illuminati to take over the world.
> Any snow where you live?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7
> Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!

Click to collapse



Nope 

Is batman real? Or are they like XDA ubermods 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sumit77seo (Dec 21, 2012)

Nothing is real in this world...   not you not me...  we are all living in illusions my friend.

What is your secret fantasy?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 21, 2012)

sumit77seo said:


> Nothing is real in this world...   not you not me...  we are all living in illusions my friend.
> 
> What is your secret fantasy?

Click to collapse



To be the best fighter pilot ever...

Are you completely stock because you're a n00b and scared?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 21, 2012)

Quasimodem said:


> To be the best fighter pilot ever...
> 
> Are you completely stock because you're a n00b and scared?

Click to collapse



Neither 

Are all the journalists dead because I see no news story about the world ending 

AKA Bruce Wayne


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah, or they're out rioting.

Honda or a bike?

You Live To Die.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 21, 2012)

Whowahn said:


> Yeah, or they're out rioting.
> 
> Honda or a bike?
> 
> You Live To Die.

Click to collapse



Bike

Dying or living?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 21, 2012)

Live. 

Death or exile? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 21, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Live.
> 
> Death or exile?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Death by exile

 Why hasn't the world ended

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 21, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Death by exile
> 
> Why hasn't the world ended
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Because NASA said so

House, hardstyle or dubstep?

Sent from my phone powered by cm10, 
Big thanks to RC


----------



## xmrenegade7 (Dec 23, 2012)

Dubstep  

Garlic sauce or chilli sauce?

Sent From My Omega'd Galaxy S3 ...


----------



## joejoejo (Dec 23, 2012)

Chili sauce

What is the best place you have ever been to?

Sent from my MB886 using xda premium


----------



## Whowahn (Dec 23, 2012)

LA LA Land.
Puppies or kitties?

You Live To Die.


----------



## joejoejo (Dec 23, 2012)

Puppies

What is your favorite foreign TV show meaning that it is not a USA TV show

Sent from my MB886 using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 23, 2012)

joejoejo said:


> Puppies
> 
> What is your favorite foreign TV show meaning that it is not a USA TV show

Click to collapse



Dr. Who of course!

In what direction does water circle around the sinks drain when you are South of the equator.
Clockwise or Counterclockwise


----------



## junpei1337 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Dr. Who of course!
> 
> In what direction does water circle around the sinks drain when you are South of the equator.
> Clockwise or Counterclockwise

Click to collapse



Counterclockwise. Why didn't the world end yesterday?


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 23, 2012)

junpei1337 said:


> Counterclockwise. Why didn't the world end yesterday?

Click to collapse



Because the Mayans had another 26,000 years on the other side of the calender

What do you want for Christmas?


Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Dec 23, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> What do you want for Christmas?

Click to collapse



Something under every tree for all those that might not be able to give or have anything to open on Christmas morning.

Anyone here like homemade eggnog??


----------



## huggs (Dec 23, 2012)

Thats OK said:


> Something under every tree for all those that might not be able to give or have anything to open on Christmas morning.
> 
> Anyone here like homemade eggnog??

Click to collapse



As long as it has alcohol in it.

What is the next end of the world prediction?


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 23, 2012)

huggs said:


> As long as it has alcohol in it.
> 
> What is the next end of the world prediction?

Click to collapse



December 31 2099 the windows calender ends dat day 

what is your xda password?  

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## sniper (Dec 23, 2012)

deepsagarj said:


> December 31 2099 the windows calender ends dat day
> 
> what is your xda password?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



:tank:

Any advice for an insomniac? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## junpei1337 (Dec 23, 2012)

sniper said:


> :tank:
> 
> Any advice for an insomniac?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get some  sleep. 

How many seconds in 15 years?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 23, 2012)

471,744,000

To be or not to be?

sent from my GT-N8010 using xda and the awesome S-Pen


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 23, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> 471,744,000
> 
> To be or not to be?
> 
> sent from my GT-N8010 using xda and the awesome S-Pen

Click to collapse



Not to be

Christmas Yay or nay?

Sent from my phone powered by cm10, 
Big thanks to RC


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 23, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Not to be
> 
> Christmas Yay or nay?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yay. Just finished shopping and just a little packaging job and I'm done  

Do you still have presents to buy? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## _Variable (Dec 23, 2012)

None.

Do you have a 7 inch tablet?

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Dec 23, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> None.
> 
> Do you have a 7 inch tablet?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Pssssshhhh N7 ftw

OPHI you have a device running 4.2+

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 23, 2012)

RohinZaraki said:


> Pssssshhhh N7 ftw
> 
> OPHI you have a device running 4.2+
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes.

4.1 or 4.2?

Sent from my phone powered by cm10, 
Big thanks to RC


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 23, 2012)

m1l4droid said:


> 4.2, obviously.
> 
> HTC One X or LG Nexus 4?
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



N4

Note 2 or sgs3?

Sent from my phone powered by cm10, 
Big thanks to RC


----------



## lars1216 (Dec 23, 2012)

Note 2.

Phablet (a note (2) ) or a phone and a tablet? 

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## Bobson995 (Dec 23, 2012)

Phone

PS3 or Xbox360?


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 23, 2012)

Bobson995 said:


> Phone
> 
> PS3 or Xbox360?

Click to collapse



PS3 

Android 4.1 or 4.2 keyboard?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lars1216 (Dec 23, 2012)

4.2 obviously.

Cod or moh?

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## marioog5 (Dec 23, 2012)

Cod 

Car or bike?

Sent from my Galaxy 5 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 24, 2012)

Motorbike? He'll yeah! 

Are you on WiFi or data atm? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## _Variable (Dec 24, 2012)

Wi-Fi 

7 " or. 10 "?

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lars1216 (Dec 24, 2012)

7" 

Do you use 3g or 4g?

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 24, 2012)

lars1216 said:


> 7"
> 
> Do you use 3g or 4g?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium

Click to collapse



3g

dell or lenovo


----------



## _Variable (Dec 24, 2012)

Lenovo

Samsung or hTC

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 24, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> Lenovo
> 
> Samsung or hTC
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



HTC 

Canon or Nikon

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 24, 2012)

Canon. 

Samsung or Asus (laptops)? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 24, 2012)

Asus. Oh that sexy Zenbook 

Liquid Smooth or Slim Bean?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 24, 2012)

Slim Bean

Facebook or xda? 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Dec 24, 2012)

Both.

What time is it there?

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 24, 2012)

11:10 pm

Facebook or xda? be specific. 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## junpei1337 (Dec 24, 2012)

Xda, f$#k facebook !

Dolphin safe tuna, or regular


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Dec 25, 2012)

Dolphins are tasty.

Galaxy note 2 or ascend mate.

Sent from my One X with cracked glass using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 25, 2012)

Eun-Hjzjined said:


> Dolphins are tasty.
> 
> Galaxy note 2 or ascend mate.
> 
> Sent from my One X with cracked glass using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Ascend Mate.

Sell One X and buy a crappy phone, or stay with One X? I have Nexus 7.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using XDA App


----------



## huggs (Dec 25, 2012)

Utshka said:


> stay with One X of course!
> 
> Cheese Cake or Apple Pie?

Click to collapse



Cheese Cake by a landslide

pancakes or waffles?


----------



## joejoejo (Dec 25, 2012)

Pancakes

What is your favorite food or drink you can't get at your local grocery store

Sent from my MB886 using xda premium


----------



## Eternalty (Dec 25, 2012)

joejoejo said:


> Pancakes
> 
> What is your favorite food or drink you can't get at your local grocery store
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Inca Kola

Ever had it?


----------



## maazdraco (Dec 25, 2012)

brandonarev said:


> Inca Kola
> 
> Ever had it?

Click to collapse



Nope. 

What is your favourite mobile operating system except Android?? 

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 25, 2012)

maazdraco said:


> Nope.
> 
> What is your favourite mobile operating system except Android??
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Windows

Christmas presents the 24th or 25th?

Sent from my phone powered by cm10.1, 
Big thanks to Chenleicpp.


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 25, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Windows
> 
> Christmas presents the 24th or 25th?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got my Nexus 7 24th.

Do you like snow?

Sent from my Ultimate Sending Machine using XDA App


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 25, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> I got my Nexus 7 24th.
> 
> Do you like snow?
> 
> Sent from my Ultimate Sending Machine using XDA App

Click to collapse



Of course I do. 

Math or science?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## maazdraco (Dec 25, 2012)

Science 

Hot or cold? 

Sent from my ST25i using xda premium


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 25, 2012)

maazdraco said:


> Science
> 
> Hot or cold?
> 
> Sent from my ST25i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Depens.

Which device do you have?

Sent from my Ultimate Sending Machine using XDA App


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 25, 2012)

VaderSKN said:


> Depens.
> 
> Which device do you have?
> 
> Sent from my Ultimate Sending Machine using XDA App

Click to collapse



Piece of shat galaxy s i9000

What did ya get for Christmas?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Dec 25, 2012)

race55 said:


> Piece of shat galaxy s i9000
> 
> What did ya get for Christmas?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Galaxy S isn't that bad... 

I got android 4.2 for Christmas thanks to evervolv 

What did you get for Christmas 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 25, 2012)

I got Nexus 7. Awesome 

What are you doing right now?


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 25, 2012)

Taking a sh!t

You? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 25, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Taking a sh!t
> 
> You?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Chilling with my GF, wondering if I should give her the present now or later.

What you got planned for New Years?

sent from my GT-N8010 using xda and the awesome S-Pen


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 25, 2012)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Galaxy S isn't that bad...
> 
> I got android 4.2 for Christmas thanks to evervolv
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How dare you say that? It lags, it crashes, it is slow, it random reboots, it is made out of cheap plastic, cameras are shat

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------




GuyInTheCorner said:


> Chilling with my GF, wondering if I should give her the present now or later.
> 
> What you got planned for New Years?
> 
> sent from my GT-N8010 using xda and the awesome S-Pen

Click to collapse



Nothing... I guess

Why do I have a Christmas now?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## harshdoshi25 (Dec 25, 2012)

Because it's 25th there right now..

joined XDA university yet? 

Sent from my superphone using xda app-developers app


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 25, 2012)

harshdoshi25 said:


> Because it's 25th there right now..
> 
> joined XDA university yet?
> 
> Sent from my superphone using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nope. I'm too smart as it is.

Siri or Google Now?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 25, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Nope. I'm too smart as it is.
> 
> Siri or Google Now?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Siri is Google now's retarded cousin, so I choose Google now

Best Christmas present this year?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Siri is Google now's retarded cousin, so I choose Google now
> 
> Best Christmas present this year?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



My wife telling me she's pregnant!  
Your best present?


----------



## veeman (Dec 25, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> My wife telling me she's pregnant!
> Your best present?

Click to collapse



Oxygen in the atmosphere.
What's better than trolling an iPhone forum.

Sent from my Nexus 7
Stop... MUFFIN TIME!!!


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 25, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> My wife telling me she's pregnant!
> Your best present?

Click to collapse



Nexus 10, which hasn't arrived yet because Santa is drunk

What time is it over there?


----------



## marioog5 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Nexus 10, which hasn't arrived yet because Santa is drunk
> 
> What time is it over there?

Click to collapse



11pm

What did Santa drink? XD

Sent from my Galaxy 5 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Dec 25, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Nexus 10, which hasn't arrived yet because Santa is drunk
> 
> What time is it over there?

Click to collapse



5:00 pm

new years party at home (have to clean up after) or go out (have to deal with massive crowds at  bars)




marioog5 said:


> 11pm
> 
> What did Santa drink? XD
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy 5 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



oops

spiked nogg of course

same ?


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 26, 2012)

I haven't drink any alcohol beverages today  Seriously, wtf... 

Single or taken? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 26, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> I haven't drink any alcohol beverages today  Seriously, wtf...
> 
> Single or taken?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Single all the waaaaay!

Any suggestions for my new "Sent from my..."?

Sent from my Ultimate Sending Machine using XDA App


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 26, 2012)

spaceship on its way to Saturn 

what do you suggest should be my new 'Sent from my...'? 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## moparfreak426 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sent from your momma! 

Why cant you convert an apple lover to android? 

Sent from an Apple killing JellyBean


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 27, 2012)

moparfreak426 said:


> Sent from your momma!
> 
> Why cant you convert an apple lover to android?
> 
> Sent from an Apple killing JellyBean

Click to collapse



because you can't convert a dumb*** into a genius

What is your real name??? 
Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 27, 2012)

deepsagarj said:


> because you can't convert a dumb*** into a genius
> 
> What is your real name???
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Daniel.

New or old tablet ui?

Sent from my phone powered by 4.2


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 27, 2012)

New... Haven't tried it out though 

Favourite electronics manufacter? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## veeman (Dec 27, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> New... Haven't tried it out though
> 
> Favourite electronics manufacter?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



IKEA 
Biggest troll at XDA?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## undercover (Dec 27, 2012)

veeman said:


> IKEA
> Biggest troll at XDA?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



M_T_M 
Fastest aircraft in the world? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 27, 2012)

undercover said:


> M_T_M
> Fastest aircraft in the world?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Trollplane 
With or without?

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## undercover (Dec 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> Trollplane
> With or without?
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



I knew you'd bite 

With

Place on fire. Only way out is rooftop. 50 flights. Up in the lift or staircase? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 27, 2012)

undercover said:


> I knew you'd bite
> 
> With
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stand in the corner and accept my fate.
For teh lolz or for teh LULZ?

sent from my GT-N8010 using xda and the awesome S-Pen


----------



## M_T_M (Dec 27, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Stand in the corner and accept my fate.
> For teh lolz or for teh LULZ?
> 
> sent from my GT-N8010 using xda and the awesome S-Pen

Click to collapse



LULZ FTW!!!!
Potato or potatoe? 

---------------------------------
If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll


----------



## amandez (Dec 27, 2012)

M_T_M said:


> LULZ FTW!!!!
> Potato or potatoe?
> 
> ---------------------------------
> If I had a nickle for every troll I see, I'd be a rich troll

Click to collapse



Both

Red or green chile


----------



## corryrox (Dec 27, 2012)

amandez said:


> Both
> 
> Red or green chile

Click to collapse



Green Always...

How can you lift an elephant with one hand?


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 27, 2012)

corryrox said:


> Green Always...
> 
> How can you lift an elephant with one hand?

Click to collapse



By lifting it with one hand? 

How can you be so dumb? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## corryrox (Dec 27, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> By lifting it with one hand?
> 
> How can you be so dumb?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



The elephant has one hand......-_-...and you.......can't....

Why so stupid?
Sent from my Unknown M19 using XDA Premium.....


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 27, 2012)

corryrox said:


> The elephant has one hand......-_-...and you.......can't....
> 
> Why so stupid?
> Sent from my Unknown M19 using XDA Premium.....

Click to collapse



Why not?

Do you have an itch?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 27, 2012)

Nah... 

You drunk? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## XxLordxX (Dec 28, 2012)

No...

Megadeth or Metallica or Slayer or Anthrax?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## wrekone (Dec 28, 2012)

Anthrax hands down.

Why are all the devs so angry all the time?


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 28, 2012)

Because people ask for ETAs. 

Windows 7 or 8?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sniper (Dec 28, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Because people ask for ETAs.
> 
> Windows 7 or 8?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



7... Favorite Linux distro? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## DaniSeeh (Dec 28, 2012)

sniper said:


> 7... Favorite Linux distro?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Linux Mint.

Best Memory?


----------



## sniper (Dec 28, 2012)

DaniSeeh said:


> Linux Mint.
> 
> Best Memory?

Click to collapse



I use Linux Mint too! Cinnamon 

As many GB's as you can get of DDR3 sniper memory 

Favorite restaurant? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 28, 2012)

sniper said:


> I use Linux Mint too! Cinnamon
> 
> As many GB's as you can get of DDR3 sniper memory
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Houlihans, but the one near my house closed.

Knife or dagger?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 28, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> Houlihans, but the one near my house closed.
> 
> Knife or dagger?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



dagger 

what's your age??? 

Sent from HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 28, 2012)

25

And you?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 28, 2012)

20

Sofa or chair? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 28, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> 20
> 
> Sofa or chair?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Your premium leather sofa.

Stock or modded dpi?

Sent from my phone powered by Marvel D


----------



## Mac of York (Dec 28, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Your premium leather sofa.
> 
> Stock or modded dpi?
> 
> Sent from my phone powered by Marvel D

Click to collapse



Pa style modded dpi. 

Nexus 7 or 10?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 28, 2012)

Mac of York said:


> Pa style modded dpi.
> 
> Nexus 7 or 10?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Nexus 7. More handy.

HTC or Samsung?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 28, 2012)

Hashan Malka said:


> What is the best kernal for wt19a

Click to collapse



wrong place for this 







VaderSKN said:


> Nexus 7. More handy.
> 
> HTC or Samsung?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App

Click to collapse



HTC 

JB 4.1 or 4.2??

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 28, 2012)

deepsagarj said:


> wrong place for this
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



4.1 

Should there be an like button in off-topic?

Sent from my phone powered by Marvel D


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes... they took it away cuz people were crying about it...

What are you doing for new years?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## sniper (Dec 28, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Yes... they took it away cuz people were crying about it...
> 
> What are you doing for new years?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Crashing parties with a few friends. 

What was your first smartphone? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
Click here for custom mods for your E4GT


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 28, 2012)

sniper said:


> Crashing parties with a few friends.
> 
> What was your first smartphone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lg gt540

What was your first phone?

Sent from my phone powered by Marvel D


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 28, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Yes... they took it away cuz people were crying about it...
> 
> What are you doing for new years?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No they took it away because a certain off-tipic thread was overloading the servers with thanks everytime a certain user would upload a photo and get 100's of thanks instantly... don't speak on things you know nothing about....

My first phone was my epic 4g (not touch, the og epic)
Best present you've ever gotten (not just christmas, any occasion)


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 28, 2012)

sniper said:


> Crashing parties with a few friends.
> 
> What was your first smartphone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HP iPaq HW65xx if that counts, otherwise my trusty Galaxy 551!

What should i say to my crush?


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 28, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> No they took it away because a certain off-tipic thread was overloading the servers with thanks everytime a certain user would upload a photo and get 100's of thanks instantly... don't speak on things you know nothing about....
> 
> My first phone was my epic 4g (not touch, the og epic)
> Best present you've ever gotten (not just christmas, any occasion)

Click to collapse



So I was wrong.. Sorry. Relax.

Tell them how you feel. Its for the best no matter the outcome.

Thunderstorm or blizzard?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 28, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> So I was wrong.. Sorry. Relax.
> 
> Tell them how you feel. Its for the best no matter the outcome.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thunderstorm, I hate the cold... 
Do you call it soda or pop?


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 28, 2012)

soda

xda on pc or xda app?? 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## XxLordxX (Dec 29, 2012)

deepsagarj said:


> soda
> 
> xda on pc or xda app??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



XDA app 

Minecraft or Terraria?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 29, 2012)

Site for pc, tablet, app for phone. The site is obviously better. 

When did you wake up today? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## wrekone (Dec 29, 2012)

XxLordxX said:


> XDA app
> 
> Minecraft or Terraria?
> 
> "The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)

Click to collapse



Minecraft



ArmorD said:


> Site for pc, tablet, app for phone. The site is obviously better.
> 
> When did you wake up today?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



7 AM


Wino or whiner?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Dec 29, 2012)

wrekone said:


> Minecraft
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Winner.

What to do with my Christmas present, a ipod touch 2g?

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 29, 2012)

Jailbreak, install android for teh LULZ!

If I had four apples in one hand, and three watermelons in the other, what would I have?

sent from my GT-N8010 using xda and the awesome S-Pen


----------



## flastnoles11 (Dec 29, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Jailbreak, install android for teh LULZ!
> 
> If I had four apples in one hand, and three watermelons in the other, what would I have?
> 
> sent from my GT-N8010 using xda and the awesome S-Pen

Click to collapse



Some big freaking hands!!!

what version of android was your favorite so far?


----------



## Felimenta97 (Dec 29, 2012)

flastnoles11 said:


> Some big freaking hands!!!
> 
> what version of android was your favorite so far?

Click to collapse



4.0

Black or white device?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 29, 2012)

White, only black device that I like is the *shudders* iPhone 5....

What type of protection does your device have (password, PIN or pattern)?

Sent from a black hole somewhere in space
thanks are appreciated


----------



## wrekone (Dec 29, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> White, only black device that I like is the *shudders* iPhone 5....
> 
> What type of protection does your device have (password, PIN or pattern)?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pocket and fist.

I'm gonna pass on asking a question so someone can give you a better answer.


----------



## Shawn_Savage (Dec 29, 2012)

Nothing as far as lock screen. I used to have the patterns and all that good stuff but it became more of a nuisance than actual help. I never misplace or lose my phone and there's nothing real crazy on there to protect.

Alternately, my question to all will be, why do you feel you need device protection and has it ever helped you?


----------



## F4uzan (Dec 29, 2012)

Shawn_Savage said:


> Nothing as far as lock screen. I used to have the patterns and all that good stuff but it became more of a nuisance than actual help. I never misplace or lose my phone and there's nothing real crazy on there to protect.
> 
> Alternately, my question to all will be, why do you feel you need device protection and has it ever helped you?

Click to collapse



Nope, never need protection for my device.

Do you think Google will release Android 4.3 or Android 5.0, and what do you think about the codename ?


----------



## moparfreak426 (Dec 30, 2012)

4.3 kandyKane

Why cant i get my sms to work without go sms (my mms does work without go) i know its a far fetched question but oh well! 

Sent from an Apple killing JellyBean


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 30, 2012)

moparfreak426 said:


> 4.3 kandyKane
> 
> Why cant i get my sms to work without go sms (my mms does work without go) i know its a far fetched question but oh well!
> 
> Sent from an Apple killing JellyBean

Click to collapse



Because you ET4G can't handle AIT! Joke, idk why. Try a different ROM?

If iPhone is to idiot, what is Android to?

Success is sweet but revenge is so delicious


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 30, 2012)

Me. Meaning genius. 

Favourite chat service? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 30, 2012)

GTalk

Nose picker or butt scratcher? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 30, 2012)

Butt scratcher.

Are you afraid of spiders?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 30, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Butt scratcher.
> 
> Are you afraid of spiders?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No.

Are you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KawaiiKami (Dec 30, 2012)

No...and yes...
Dangerous Spiders -Yes
Normal Spiders - No
Do you like cookies?


----------



## moparfreak426 (Dec 30, 2012)

I love cookies!!! Chocolate chip, peanut butter, oreos! Yes! 

Where is the cheapest (price not quality) place i get micro sd cards 32gb? 

Sent from an Apple killing JellyBean


----------



## KawaiiKami (Dec 31, 2012)

ebay...
whats te best pc u ever heard?


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 31, 2012)

raducu7890 said:


> ebay...
> whats te best pc u ever heard?

Click to collapse



Heard or had?

Why is it so damn hot?


Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Dec 31, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Heard or had?
> 
> Why is it so damn hot?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



because you live in australia 
Which was your first smartphone??

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## HighMans (Dec 31, 2012)

deepsagarj said:


> because you live in australia
> Which was your first smartphone??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



First Smartphone: LG Optiums T P509

Is it possible to go faster than the speed of light?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Dec 31, 2012)

roadran322 said:


> First Smartphone: LG Optiums T P509
> 
> Is it possible to go faster than the speed of light?

Click to collapse



Answer: By the laws of physics, it is not possible, but the latest research indicates that certain particles when charged correctly could possibly move faster than light.

Question: Why is it that when we transport something by car, it is called shipment; but when we transport something by ship, it's called cargo? 

________________________________
"You've given these people everything"


Not everything....Not yet."


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lol that's a good question. I don't know. Write your congressman.

Did your football team make the playoffs?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 31, 2012)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Lol that's a good question. I don't know. Write your congressman.
> 
> Did your football team make the playoffs?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sadly, no

Do you use an Xparent Tapatalk?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Dec 31, 2012)

I do, Cyan.

Anyone else think its a bummer you can only host 30 pics over forum before having to buy unlimited?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 31, 2012)

Not really. 

Are you gonna drink at new year's eve? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## iammtxd (Dec 31, 2012)

No, coz I'm not old enough to do so. 

Is my English really so bad? 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 31, 2012)

No. 
Is mine? I'm American 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Toriko (Dec 31, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> No.
> Is mine? I'm American
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes it is, but not as bad as mine :laugh:

What is the age of the older woman with whom you have been? 39. Enjoy.


----------



## odetoandroid (Dec 31, 2012)

Toriko said:


> Yes it is, but not as bad as mine :laugh:
> 
> What is the age of the older woman with whom you have been? 39. Enjoy.

Click to collapse



10000 
My English is bad?

Gmail or Hotmail?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 31, 2012)

odetoandroid said:


> 10000
> My English is bad?
> 
> Gmail or Hotmail?
> ...

Click to collapse



Gmail

Why you trolling?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## iammtxd (Dec 31, 2012)

Hayden18 said:


> Gmail
> 
> Why you trolling?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Because "Troll people a day, keep doctors away" lol

Are u satisfied with this year?


----------



## cytherian (Dec 31, 2012)

iammtxd said:


> Are u satisfied with this year?

Click to collapse



Yes, now that it's just about over!  :laugh:

Do you think XDA is partly responsible for making Android better than iOS?


----------



## Babydollll (Dec 31, 2012)

cytherian said:


> Yes, now that it's just about over!  :laugh:
> 
> Do you think XDA is partly responsible for making Android better than iOS?

Click to collapse



Absolutely, YES!
Drink now or later?

There are only 10 kinds of people in this world. Those who understand binary and those who do not.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 31, 2012)

Babydoll25 said:


> Absolutely, YES!
> Drink now or later?
> 
> There are only 10 kinds of people in this world. Those who understand binary and those who do not.

Click to collapse



Depends on the drink...

You smoke weed?

Sent from my iPhone beating Desire HD


----------



## blade30p (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep, right now as I type this I'm smoking some very sticky cheese straight from the dam,  
.....................
Missionary
Or 
Doggystyle?


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## RomWiz (Dec 31, 2012)

blade30p said:


> Yep, right now as I type this I'm smoking some very sticky cheese straight from the dam,
> .....................
> Missionary
> Or
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't answer that...

Is it 2013 where you live?

Sent from my phone powered by JellyBam


----------



## jootanen (Dec 31, 2012)

RomWiz said:


> Can't answer that...
> 
> Is it 2013 where you live?
> 
> Sent from my phone powered by JellyBam

Click to collapse



Not yet. 1 hour until 2013

T-90 or M1 Abrams

Sent from my GT-I9100 using 1st ROM


----------



## bassie1995 (Dec 31, 2012)

jootanen said:


> Not yet. 1 hour until 2013
> 
> T-90 or M1 Abrams
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using 1st ROM

Click to collapse



Playing BF3? . 
M1, though I like the T90's looks. 

Christmas or New Year? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lars1216 (Dec 31, 2012)

New year.

Beatles or stones? 

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 31, 2012)

Stones. 

What are you drinking at new year's?

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## bassie1995 (Dec 31, 2012)

ArmorD said:


> Stones.
> 
> What are you drinking at new year's?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Leffe Blond, trying something new . 

Expectations for the new year? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Dec 31, 2012)

bassie1995 said:


> Leffe Blond, trying something new .
> 
> Expectations for the new year?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Good grades, good relationship & good year!

Best ad blocker for Android?

The Corner approves..
The Thanks button ain't gonna push itself!


----------



## VaderSKN (Dec 31, 2012)

Adaway.

Which device do you use?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App


----------



## lars1216 (Dec 31, 2012)

At the moment a HTC one V and an Archos 7 HT V2. 

Is it already new year in your country? 

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 1, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Is it already new year in your country?

Click to collapse



Not yet...little under 8 hours to go.

Would it take much to throw the human race back to bearskins and knives?


----------



## galaxys (Jan 1, 2013)

Depends on the weather.

Will you be watching the Las Vegas fireworks?


----------



## KawaiiKami (Jan 1, 2013)

no
why RomWiz is always swearing ?? Should I report him?


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 1, 2013)

raducu7890 said:


> why RomWiz is always swearing ?? Should I report him?

Click to collapse



No because swearing is good for you.

By the way what is everyones favorite cuss word?


----------



## cytherian (Jan 1, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> No because swearing is good for you.
> 
> By the way what is everyones favorite cuss word?

Click to collapse



I can't speak for everyone, because I've met only a very small subset [:silly:], but mine is "f*cking sh*t" with equal emphasis on both words.

Do you think HTC is going to keep up with Samsung in 2013, or get stomped?


----------



## moparfreak426 (Jan 1, 2013)

cytherian said:


> I can't speak for everyone, because I've met only a very small subset [:silly:], but mine is "f*cking sh*t" with equal emphasis on both words.
> 
> Do you think HTC is going to keep up with Samsung in 2013, or get stomped?

Click to collapse



Get stomped!!! 

Best way to attract ladies 18yrs +

Sent from an Apple killing JellyBean


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Jan 1, 2013)

Cash... and/or a big ....

Orange, banana or strawberries?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 1, 2013)

3000 something. My battery life sucks too. Big time. 

What's the weather like? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## KawaiiKami (Jan 1, 2013)

UK- Really sunny...
I'm bored....What can I do on my computer(I don't ahve games, is a stupid netbook)




        Boooooooo!.....did I scared you?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 1, 2013)

raducu7890 said:


> UK- Really sunny...
> I'm bored....What can I do on my computer(I don't ahve games, is a stupid netbook)
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Play happy wheels, runs on any netbook, go to totaljerkface.com 

What should i do today?

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 1, 2013)

race55 said:


> Play happy wheels, runs on any netbook, go to totaljerkface.com
> 
> What should i do today?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Flash ALL the ROMs!

Do you like cats?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 1, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Flash ALL the ROMs!
> 
> Do you like cats?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App

Click to collapse



No!

Scariest movie?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 1, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> No!
> 
> Scariest movie?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Slender haha, not a movie though

Should I buy a Nexus 4?


----------



## KawaiiKami (Jan 1, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Slender haha, not a movie though
> 
> Should I buy a Nexus 4?

Click to collapse



YEAH!!
Happy Wheels is lagging...now I really don't know to do. Any ideas?


----------



## redrumsilence (Jan 1, 2013)

raducu7890 said:


> YEAH!!
> Happy Wheels is lagging...now I really don't know to do. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Switch to Happy Feet instead

My watermelon looked good in a flatcap, what other fruit should I try?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## virusshah1997 (Jan 1, 2013)

Cherry xD
Did goku saved us at 21/12/12?

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 1, 2013)

virusshah1997 said:


> Cherry xD
> Did goku saved us at 21/12/12?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No.

I'm getting a xbox as a new years gift from my parents, best game for it?


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 1, 2013)

race55 said:


> No.
> 
> I'm getting a xbox as a new years gift from my parents, best game for it?

Click to collapse



Any wrestling game lol.

P$3 or Xbox? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 1, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Any wrestling game lol.
> 
> P$3 or Xbox?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



PC.

Why is .torrent written as a valid file extension though it's forbidden to have torrents etc. on XDA?


----------



## josip-k (Jan 1, 2013)

because p2p sharing and torrent is 99% warez,so its forbidden on community sites like xda or such.

Skyrim or far cry 3?


----------



## JoelZracer (Jan 1, 2013)

Q: Where is the world leading device forum?
A: xda-developers!


----------



## undercover (Jan 1, 2013)

JoelZracer said:


> Q: Where is the world leading device forum?
> A: xda-developers!

Click to collapse



Someone's still drunk after new years celebration.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 2, 2013)

JoelZracer said:


> Q: Where is the world leading device forum?
> A: xda-developers!

Click to collapse



You're supposed to answer the previous question and ask another one after you get 10 posts

Whats with the sudden increase in n00bs

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 2, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Whats with the sudden increase in n00bs

Click to collapse



Everyone got new devices for Xmas...so here we all are!

I don't have a pertinent question.
Can someone come up with a good Q?


----------



## moparfreak426 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes, 

Whats the best cdma device right now besides the galaxy note2?... Is there any competition? 

Sent from an Apple killing JellyBean


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 2, 2013)

TheChaacs said:


> No.
> 
> 
> What day are you posting?

Click to collapse



Today 

What's cooking?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## dr.ngk (Jan 2, 2013)

French fries
What's the purpose of life? 

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda premium


----------



## wrekone (Jan 2, 2013)

To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentation of their women.

What's your favorite action movie?


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 2, 2013)

wrekone said:


> To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentation of their women.
> 
> What's your favorite action movie?

Click to collapse



Resident evil! 

Is it stupid to worry for a coming exam? 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## Batttie (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes, if you don't know the material well enough your gonna fail anyways... Lol

What's the answer to life, the universe and everything in it? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 2, 2013)

Batttie said:


> Yes, if you don't know the material well enough your gonna fail anyways... Lol
> 
> What's the answer to life, the universe and everything in it?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



According to Google now, siri and the computer in the hitch hikers guide to the galaxy, the answer is 42

Worst movie this year?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 2, 2013)

Batttie said:


> What's the answer to life, the universe and everything in it?

Click to collapse



Energy is equal to mass times velocity squared.

Who really runs things around here?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 2, 2013)

landonh12 said:


> Mods, admins....
> 
> Do you think that Google Now is a tough competitor for siri?
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No, Google now does so much more and faster at looking up the answer

What time is it?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 2, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> No, Google now does so much more and faster at looking up the answer
> 
> What time is it?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



11:08 am 

cm10 or cm10.1? 




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## moparfreak426 (Jan 2, 2013)

Cm10.1

Where do idiots come from? 

Sent from an Apple killing JellyBean


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 2, 2013)

moparfreak426 said:


> Where do idiots come from?

Click to collapse



Paradise, Ca

In which major city are you at most risk for being robbed?


----------



## Sun90 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> In which major city are you at most risk for being robbed?

Click to collapse



RobCity

Whats the definition of NOOB?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sun90 said:


> RobCity
> 
> Whats the definition of NOOB?

Click to collapse



70 percent of this forum

Left or right handed?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## jootanen (Jan 2, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> 70 percent of this forum
> 
> Left or right handed?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Right handed

AC or DC

Sent from my GT-I9100 using 1st ROM


----------



## krzykwa (Jan 2, 2013)

Both AC/DC 

what came first chicken or the egg

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 2, 2013)

Chicken, because only chickens make minerals (or what this thing is called) which is needed to make an egg.

Nexus 7 or Galaxy tab 7
Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 2, 2013)

Nexus 7

Nexus 7 or Nexus 10?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 2, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Nexus 7
> 
> Nexus 7 or Nexus 10?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nexus 10 which still hasn't arrived 

Do you like watching saw?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sofa because im sitting on it now XD

Sent from my GT-5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## blade30p (Jan 2, 2013)

You dont get it do you.
........
Ill start. 

Do you work for a living?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sure do...

Movies - action or comedy?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 3, 2013)

That's it! 
...ain't no good Q's being asked in this thread.
"*I*"or me think this needs to end all questions have been answered!


----------



## wrekone (Jan 3, 2013)

What do you prefer in this thread. Quality insightful questions or fun silly questions?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> That's it!
> ...ain't no good Q's being asked in this thread.
> "*I*"or me think this needs to end all questions have been answered!

Click to collapse



You're Doing It Wrong

How much wood could a woodchuck wood if a woodchuck could chuck wood?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 3, 2013)

Sowwy I was grumpy earlier...

...just was getting disappointed with the:
Up or Down
Right or Left
East or West
What time is it
HTC or Samsung
Xbox or PC
Ahole or Bhole
Wet or Dry
Dirty or Clean
Phone or Tablet
Full or Empty
Rich or Poor
Smart or Dumb
Dog or Cat
Boy or Girl
Top or Bottom
Drunk or Sober
North or South
Hard or Soft
Noise or Silence 
This game or That game
Are you home right now
Did you do your homework
Where are you
Cloudy or Sunny
Long or Short
In or Out
Tacos or Burgers
Me or You
What's the weather like outside.
...blah-blah-blah 
If that's ok hates this thread so much why doesn't it stay out of it?


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Jan 3, 2013)

That's a good question.

What is the meaning of life? (Happy?)

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 3, 2013)

GoClifGo05 said:


> That's a good question.
> What is the meaning of life? (Happy?)

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=27374680&postcount=3618
Already been asked 

Favorite metallic paint color?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=27374680&postcount=3618
> Already been asked
> 
> Favorite metallic paint color?

Click to collapse



Red

What causes global warming?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 3, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Red
> 
> What causes global warming?

Click to collapse



Excessive releases of hydrocarbons into the earths atmosphere.

Have  sea levels increased significantly in the past ten years?


----------



## tino_b (Jan 3, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Red
> 
> What causes global warming?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



It is caused by different factors such as natural processes that result in the release of greenhouse gases and man made factors like factories using coal to generate electricity, burn of fossil fuels, etc.

My question, when will my Camry be supported by CM10??? 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 3, 2013)

In the year 20Camry 

When will my phone become Superman?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Tainted-Meat (Jan 3, 2013)

after it has been to see the king of the potato people

in the beginning was a word .. what was that word ?


----------



## jootanen (Jan 3, 2013)

A word

4shared or dropbox

Sent from my GT-I9100 using 2nd ROM


----------



## TheAndroidGeek (Jan 3, 2013)

Dropbox

Where can I get smartphones or tablets for free?


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 3, 2013)

Phonedog's One Paw Bandit game

Peanuts or Peanut Butter?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jootanen (Jan 3, 2013)

Peanuts

What to do when there is nothing to do?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using 2nd ROM


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 3, 2013)

jootanen said:


> Peanuts
> 
> What to do when there is nothing to do?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using 2nd ROM

Click to collapse



Prank call someone

What has roots as nobody sees,
Is taller than trees,
Up, up it goes,
And yet never grows?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 3, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Prank call someone
> 
> What has roots as nobody sees,
> Is taller than trees,
> ...

Click to collapse



The iPhone 5 in 50 years.

Xperia or Galaxy?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 3, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> The iPhone 5 in 50 years.
> 
> Xperia or Galaxy?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wasnt expecting that answer, but anyway...

Xperia

Flash player or html5


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 3, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Wasnt expecting that answer, but anyway...

Click to collapse



See why I was crying earlier?

Crimeny...the answer is a mountain




> Flash player or html5

Click to collapse



HTML5

Who traveled the "HooberBloob Highway?"


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 3, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> See why I was crying earlier?
> 
> Crimeny...the answer is a mountain
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your finger. 

Who is on their way home from school?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 3, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Your finger.
> 
> Who is on their way home from school?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Not me its 8 pm

Whose up for another riddle?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## veeman (Jan 3, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Not me its 8 pm
> 
> Whose up for another riddle?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Me
What is the riddle? Riddler?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 3, 2013)

veeman said:


> Me
> What is the riddle? Riddler?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Kidding I have no riddle 




*This thing all things devours:
Birds, beasts, trees, flowers;
Gnaws iron, bites steel;
Grinds hard stones to meal;
Slays king, ruins town,
And beats high mountain down. 
What am I?*

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 3, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Kidding I have no riddle
> 
> 
> *
> ...

Click to collapse



Where's the ****in question? 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 3, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Where's the ****in question?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



The question was the riddle......

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 3, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Time.
> 
> What phone will you buy next?
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10 stable powered by Marmite kernel

Click to collapse



Possibly an Xperia Z

Who would win a fight:
Bruce Lee, Chuck Norris or Thor?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 3, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Possibly an Xperia Z
> 
> Who would win a fight:
> Bruce Lee, Chuck Norris or Thor?
> ...

Click to collapse



Me

Dust or dirt?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 3, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> Me
> 
> Dust or dirt?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Dust. 

Can I pass the exam? 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 3, 2013)

I hope you pass

Do you like voice typing?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Djatnet (Jan 3, 2013)

No.

What does an elephant on a bridge?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 4, 2013)

janpugi said:


> What's a good question to ask?

Click to collapse



How long does it take to get to ten?


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> How long does it take to get to ten?

Click to collapse



An eternity for moons I guess in their own device forum

I just gave my cat a bath today and he wants to go out he's sorta dry but some of his fir is still drying up..would he get really dirty if he went out?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 4, 2013)

omario8484 said:


> An eternity for moons I guess in their own device forum
> 
> I just gave my cat a bath today and he wants to go out he's sorta dry but some of his fir is still drying up..would he get really dirty if he went out?

Click to collapse



No...  have you ever seen a really dirty stray cat, I have not and their are many around my neighborhood..  begs the question
How do cats stay so clean???


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> No...  have you ever seen a really dirty stray cat, I have not and their are many around my neighborhood..  begs the question
> How do cats stay so clean???

Click to collapse



Because they spend almost 1/3 of the hours they are awake to clean themselves

Fun things to do when the power is out?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Because they spend almost 1/3 of the hours they are awake to clean themselves
> 
> Fun things to do when the power is out?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Walk around the house with a bat with eyes closed and keep swinging till you hit something...
Why is the answer to everything and the universe 42?


----------



## sniper (Jan 4, 2013)

omario8484 said:


> Walk around the house with a bat with eyes closed and keep swinging till you hit something...
> Why is the answer to everything and the universe 42?

Click to collapse



Because that's the way the cookie crumbles. 

What would you do for a Klondike bar?


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 4, 2013)

That's a hard one. Though I strongly believe the answer is potato. 

Best music player for PC?


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 4, 2013)

Windows Media Player

Iphone 5 or Galaxy S3? Why?

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (Jan 4, 2013)

batman38102 said:


> Windows Media Player
> 
> Iphone 5 or Galaxy S3? Why?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Galaxy s3
Because it's not an iPhone

Will Joseph Gordon Levitt be a good Batman?

Samsung Galaxy SIII powered by CleanROM


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 4, 2013)

o0BlacknesS0o said:


> Galaxy s3
> Because it's not an iPhone
> 
> Will Joseph Gordon Levitt be a good Batman?
> ...

Click to collapse



Great actor so I think so!  
What should ii get my daughter, a trampoline or a pool? (she's almost 3)


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Great actor so I think so!
> What should ii get my daughter, a trampoline or a pool? (she's almost 3)

Click to collapse



Tough one both are great I think I'm leaning towards pool...
What should I do for my 18th bday?


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Jan 4, 2013)

omario8484 said:


> Tough one both are great I think I'm leaning towards pool...
> What should I do for my 18th bday?

Click to collapse



Buy a pack of cigarettes cause you can

What should I eat for lunch?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 4, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Buy a pack of cigarettes cause you can
> 
> What should I eat for lunch?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



In n out!
 Blond or brunette?


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Jan 4, 2013)

Neither. Red heads.

Do you want kids? How many?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 4, 2013)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Neither. Red heads.
> 
> Do you want kids? How many?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Eventually, I guess. One or two. 

Is your Christmas tree still up? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 4, 2013)

bassie1995 said:


> Eventually, I guess. One or two.
> 
> Is your Christmas tree still up?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes!

Guitar Hero or Rock Band? Why?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## Shawn (Jan 5, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Yes!
> 
> Guitar Hero or Rock Band? Why?
> 
> "The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)

Click to collapse



Rock Band, because of more songs imo. 

Samsung or Sony? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GoClifGo05 (Jan 5, 2013)

Samsung. Sony is a mess right now in my opinion.

Favorite type of Dorito?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 5, 2013)

GoClifGo05 said:


> Samsung. Sony is a mess right now in my opinion.
> 
> Favorite type of Dorito?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The red ones. 

Pepsi or Coke?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 5, 2013)

odetoandroid said:


> The red ones.
> 
> Pepsi or Coke?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Pepsi 

Do you know about ingress?? how? 




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## terlikk (Jan 5, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Pepsi
> 
> Do you know about ingress?? how?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know.

brazil or argentina?


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 5, 2013)

terlikk said:


> I don't know.
> 
> brazil or argentina?

Click to collapse



Brazil for sure lol







mikejoseph15 said:


> No.
> 
> Movie your watching for this year?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



The movie I'm watching for this year... Hard question... I really don't know, I'm person who watches what looks cool, I don't wait for any movie for more than one month and I don't have interest in none yet, so here's my favorites movies lol:
Forrest Gump
The Godfather 1 and 2
Sherlock Holmes

GTA or Max Payne?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 5, 2013)

GTA

Orange or mandarine?


----------



## RomWiz (Jan 5, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> GTA
> 
> Orange or mandarine?

Click to collapse



Orange

Normal or center clock? (Statusbar)

Sent from my phone powered by 4.2


----------



## Thin_Bezel (Jan 5, 2013)

RomWiz said:


> Orange
> 
> Normal or center clock? (Statusbar)
> 
> Sent from my phone powered by 4.2

Click to collapse



Center clock

Has your S3 died from the sudden death issue?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GeekyNitz (Jan 5, 2013)

I've no s3

Do you still like pokemon?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 5, 2013)

GeekyNitz said:


> I've no s3
> 
> Do you still like pokemon?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes, I have all versions for DS until Black and White

Do you listen Metal? What is your favorite band?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 5, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Yes, I have all versions for DS until Black and White
> 
> Do you listen Metal? What is your favorite band?
> 
> "The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)

Click to collapse



No California= reggae...my fav band is probably rebelution or atmosphere

Was pokemon white and black good?


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 5, 2013)

omario8484 said:


> No California= reggae...my fav band is probably rebelution or atmosphere
> 
> Was pokemon white and black good?

Click to collapse



Yes, loved them! But my favorites are still Diamond/Pearl and HeartGold/SoulSilver

Killzone or Halo ?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 5, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Yes, loved them! But my favorites are still Diamond/Pearl and HeartGold/SoulSilver
> 
> Killzone or Halo ?
> 
> "The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)

Click to collapse



Halo!(reach is horrible and 4 is iffy) but halo!

What's the next device you'll buy?


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 5, 2013)

omario8484 said:


> Halo!(reach is horrible and 4 is iffy) but halo!
> 
> What's the next device you'll buy?

Click to collapse



Probably Nexus 7...

What are your gaming devices?

(Only we discussing lol?)

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 5, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Probably Nexus 7...
> 
> What are your gaming devices?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



2nd generation xbox 360... GameCube off with my bro at college...my gameboy color and advance sp and of course my phone for emulating!

Skiing or snowboarding?


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 5, 2013)

omario8484 said:


> 2nd generation xbox 360... GameCube off with my bro at college...my gameboy color and advance sp and of course my phone for emulating!
> 
> Skiing or snowboarding?

Click to collapse



Never tried, no snow in Brazil  BTW I have a GameCube too! Used to love it 

Do you like penguins?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 5, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Never tried, no snow in Brazil  BTW I have a GameCube too! Used to love it
> 
> Do you like penguins?
> 
> "The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)

Click to collapse



Who doesn't they're awesome! And I still love my GameCube

Notices from Brazil...soccer fan?


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 5, 2013)

omario8484 said:


> Who doesn't they're awesome! And I still love my GameCube
> 
> Notices from Brazil...soccer fan?

Click to collapse



I'm not a big fan, I just watch sometimes, I'm not really into sports 

What do you play on your devices (tablet and phone)?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 5, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> I'm not a big fan, I just watch sometimes, I'm not really into sports
> 
> What do you play on your devices (tablet and phone)?
> 
> "The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)

Click to collapse



Games?

How many hours you spend on Facebook every day? 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 5, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Games?
> 
> How many hours you spend on Facebook every day?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Barely anymore facebook bores me

Should I have pizza or a burrito today  for lunch


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 5, 2013)

omario8484 said:


> Barely anymore facebook bores me
> 
> Should I have pizza or a burrito today  for lunch

Click to collapse



Pizza, I really love it!

What pizza should he eat? In my opinion 4 cheese 

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## daventodd123 (Jan 5, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Pizza, I really love it!
> 
> What pizza should he eat? In my opinion 4 cheese
> 
> "The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)

Click to collapse



He should eat a Meatlovers with extra jalapeños. Mhhhhmm, delicious.

Pepsi or coke?

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 5, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Pizza, I really love it!
> 
> What pizza should he eat? In my opinion 4 cheese
> 
> "The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)

Click to collapse



He should eat pizza base

Justin Bieber or Rebecca black? No workaround pick anyone of them :what:

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## odetoandroid (Jan 5, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> He should eat pizza base
> 
> Justin Bieber or Rebecca black? No workaround pick anyone of them :what:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Baby, baby, baby, oh! Answer enough ?

Who's hotter, Megan Fox or your mom?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 5, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> He should eat pizza base
> 
> Justin Bieber or Rebecca black? No workaround pick anyone of them :what:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Rebecca Black, at least she's beautiful (not all THAT, but is something)

Children of Bodom or Arch Enemy? (DEATH METAL FIGHT!)

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## supersonic00712 (Jan 5, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Children of Bodom or Arch Enemy? (DEATH METAL FIGHT!)

Click to collapse



Children Of Bodom.

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 5, 2013)

supersonic00712 said:


> Coffee or Tea?

Click to collapse



I like to have 10 cups of coffee before posting in off topic 

Renting or owning?


----------



## denpaz0r (Jan 5, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> I like to have 10 cups of coffee before posting in off topic
> 
> Renting or owning?

Click to collapse



Depends, but I will go with owning.
House or apartment?


----------



## sniper (Jan 5, 2013)

denpaz0r said:


> Depends, but I will go with owning.
> House or apartment?

Click to collapse



House 

Should I cut my hair today? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
LightWeight PACman PA


----------



## domini99 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes.

What do u think bout omegle?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yes.
> 
> What do u think bout omegle?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



Its a hit or miss and when its a miss its a huge miss 

French or Spanish choose now now now!


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 6, 2013)

Spanish. Don't ask me why... 

Who's your daddy? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## cytherian (Jan 6, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Who's your daddy?

Click to collapse



Dad!!!

Did you know that the universal equation to everything will be found in fractals?


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 6, 2013)

cytherian said:


> Dad!!!
> 
> Did you know that the universal equation to everything will be found in fractals?

Click to collapse



Is this the theory about everything is ordered no matter how chaotic it appears?
Whoops I answered with a question!
So what should I do now?


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 6, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Is this the theory about everything is ordered no matter how chaotic it appears?
> Whoops I answered with a question!
> So what should I do now?

Click to collapse



Ask another question 

Which is better in terms of build quality,  HTC One X+ or SGS3?? 




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 6, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Ask another question
> 
> Which is better in terms of build quality,  HTC One X+ or SGS3??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One x trust me

What should I name my next kitten


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 6, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Ask another question
> 
> Which is better in terms of build quality,  HTC One X+ or SGS3??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HTC one X for sure!
Who is the best basketball player in this era?
And don't say Brian Scalbrine


----------



## ironman38102 (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't know anything about basketball

Miui v4 or CM10.1? Why?

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## CegaW (Jan 6, 2013)

CM 9.. because IMO MIUI is for high-end devices..

Did you know why I can't make any question?

Sent from my Xperia U using xda app-developers app


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 6, 2013)

CegaW said:


> CM 9.. because IMO MIUI is for high-end devices..
> 
> Did you know why I can't make any question?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sorry mate, I have no idea...

Sony or Samsung?
TV
Tablet
Cellphone
Gaming

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## huhuikaskus (Jan 6, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Sorry mate, I have no idea...
> 
> Sony or Samsung?
> TV
> ...

Click to collapse



Sony ftw!

Where to download best bootanimation for free?

Sent using XDA app-developers app
Sony Ericsson LT18i Xperia Arc S
ROM ICS Ultimate HD 2.0.3
Advance Stock Kernel .587
Rooted and Bootloader Unlocked

and please, pardon my engrish


----------



## vigoos (Jan 6, 2013)

huhuikaskus said:


> Sony ftw!
> 
> Where to download best bootanimation for free?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XDA forums. 

Where do we get s4 prototype for free?

Sent from my HTC Salsa C510e using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheIowaKid (Jan 6, 2013)

From the future.
Should I sell/trade my extra GNex and get a Windows phone to mess around with or should i keep it for when Ubuntu is available for download?

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 7, 2013)

Keep it FOR TEH LULZ! (Kidding for, keep it for Ubuntu)

Which one should 'disappear'  first Justin Beiber or Rebecca Black, and why?

The Corner approves..
That thanks button ain't gonna push itself!



        You just clicked this cause its hidden didn't you?


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 7, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Keep it FOR TEH LULZ! (Kidding for, keep it for Ubuntu)
> 
> Which one should 'disappear'  first Justin Beiber or Rebecca Black, and why?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



JB! Why? You should know 

Why does Tapatalk emoticons look like shiet?

Sent from an awesome tablet using Tapatapalatalk HD


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 7, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> JB! Why? You should know
> 
> Why does Tapatalk emoticons look like shiet?
> 
> Sent from an awesome tablet using Tapatapalatalk HD

Click to collapse



Look good to me! :flipoff: :flipoff2: :jeep: (these only show up on tapatalk... )
How many know about the 'newer' emoticons


----------



## darktanget (Jan 7, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Look good to me! :flipoff: :flipoff2: :jeep:
> How many know about the 'newer' emoticons

Click to collapse



Including you one.

Google glasses: future or boring??

Sent from my MT27i


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 7, 2013)

darktanget said:


> Including you one.
> 
> Google glasses: future or boring??
> 
> Sent from my MT27i

Click to collapse



Future

Favorite game?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## omario8484 (Jan 7, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Future
> 
> Favorite game?
> 
> "The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)

Click to collapse



Used to be halo but now hmmm FIFA 13

What type of over the ear headphones are the best? I've heard v moda are very good


----------



## nerdyessence (Jan 7, 2013)

Dang it, I messed this up.

Phones: HTC Rezound (current) | HTC Droid Incredible


----------



## sniper (Jan 7, 2013)

nerdyessence said:


> The egg.
> 
> What is the current ROM on your phone?
> 
> Phones: HTC Rezound (current) | HTC Droid Incredible

Click to collapse



Only the best: PACman (compiled by me) 

What's the best way to destroy an idevice? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
LightWeight   |   PACman   |   PA


----------



## nerdyessence (Jan 7, 2013)

omario8484 said:


> Used to be halo but now hmmm FIFA 13
> 
> What type of over the ear headphones are the best? I've heard v moda are very good

Click to collapse



No idea.

What was the last ROM you flashed?

Phones: HTC Rezound (current) | HTC Droid Incredible


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 7, 2013)

nerdyessence said:


> No idea.
> 
> What was the last ROM you flashed?
> 
> Phones: HTC Rezound (current) | HTC Droid Incredible

Click to collapse



RootBox AOKP. Still up and running. Great rom.

What's your favourite rom?


----------



## jootanen (Jan 7, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> RootBox AOKP. Still up and running. Great rom.
> 
> What's your favourite rom?

Click to collapse



PACman v18

Do you play Far Cry 3?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using 2nd ROM


----------



## blade30p (Jan 7, 2013)

According to my missus, too much.

Are you high right now?
I am & im at work 
Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 7, 2013)

jootanen said:


> PACman v18
> 
> Do you play Far Cry 3?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using 2nd ROM

Click to collapse



Nope. No time due to exams.

What is your favourite evening snack?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 7, 2013)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Nope. No time due to exams.
> 
> What is your favourite evening snack?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Chocolate cookies! 

A parallel nexus 4 or a licenced one? 
And I'll surely root it. 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## Lostcats (Jan 7, 2013)

a licensed one


What is it to be an "iHybreed"


----------



## darktanget (Jan 7, 2013)

Lostcats said:


> a licensed one
> 
> 
> What is it to be an "iHybreed"

Click to collapse



Huh wat!!!! 

Iphone with android os?

Sent from my MT27i


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 7, 2013)

No. I prefer potatoes. 

When's the last time you ate a potato? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## ortrigger (Jan 7, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> No. I prefer potatoes.
> 
> When's the last time you ate a potato?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



I live in Idaho. Does that answer your question? 

Sent from my LG spectrum running cm10


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 8, 2013)

ortrigger said:


> I live in Idaho. Does that answer your question?

Click to collapse



Hahahahahaha

This is the best answer in this whole frigging thread!!!


----------



## tobiascuypers (Jan 8, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Hahahahahaha
> 
> This is the best answer in this whole frigging thread!!!

Click to collapse



N/A 

How do i install cyanogenmod 10.1 on my toilet? (it adds many nice features to the flush and comfort)


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 8, 2013)

You flush into recovery and flash it 
Sigh 

How many pesos is a pony worth 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tobiascuypers (Jan 8, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> You flush into recovery and flash it
> Sigh
> 
> How many pesos is a pony worth
> ...

Click to collapse



Not enough.

How many ponies is a peso worth?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 8, 2013)

Plastic 

Which is more likely?

1. Bobcats win half their games
2. Carolina Panthers win the superbowl

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whodisname (Jan 8, 2013)

Up up down down left right left right ba select start! Haha or post made me nostalgic!!!

Sent from my XT907 using xda premium


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 8, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Plastic
> 
> Which is more likely?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am so a bob cats fan!! So happy they got more wins than last year!! 

So #1.

OT: the thunder just lost to the wizards... So frigging hilarious.


You play basket ball?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 8, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> I am so a bob cats fan!! So happy they got more wins than last year!!
> 
> So #1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup when I have the time

Which is your favourite ROM? Why??




         Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## moparfreak426 (Jan 8, 2013)

Pacman v19 cuz its awesome and so customizable! I can make everything exactly how i like it.... 

How can i sale my xboxes? Craigslist is an almost unknown thing in this area

Sent from an Apple killing JellyBean


----------



## sniper (Jan 8, 2013)

moparfreak426 said:


> Pacman v19 cuz its awesome and so customizable! I can make everything exactly how i like it....
> 
> How can i sale my xboxes? Craigslist is an almost unknown thing in this area
> 
> Sent from an Apple killing JellyBean

Click to collapse



Aww <3

Original or 360? Hit me up and I have some connections 

Which one? Simpsons, South Park, Family Guy, American Dad, etc. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
LightWeight   |   PACman   |   PA


----------



## cytherian (Jan 8, 2013)

Simpsons, because it's still so clever and highly visually imaginative.  SouthPark and Family guy intentionally use flat simplistic drawing styles but it's getting tired and I feel like the writers are having trouble keeping it fresh, constantly toying with Howard Stern style shock values.

Speaking of potatoes (just a little earlier in this thread), have you ever eaten a purple potato? [if not, you should!]


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 8, 2013)

cytherian said:


> Simpsons, because it's still so clever and highly visually imaginative.  SouthPark and Family guy intentionally use flat simplistic drawing styles but it's getting tired and I feel like the writers are having trouble keeping it fresh, constantly toying with Howard Stern style shock values.
> 
> Speaking of potatoes (just a little earlier in this thread), have you ever eaten a purple potato? [if not, you should!]

Click to collapse



No never ate and never saw lol...

I think it was already answered but I think someone else will answer now:

LINUX SHOWDOWN! Best Distro?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## huggs (Jan 8, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> No never ate and never saw lol...
> 
> I think it was already answered but I think someone else will answer now:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Arch if you have the time and patience, otherwise Mint.
This coming from a wubi kubuntu install :silly:

What Linux desktop environment provides the best balance between slick eyecandy/theming options, and the performance of a lightweight DE ?


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 8, 2013)

huggs said:


> Arch if you have the time and patience, otherwise Mint.
> This coming from a wubi kubuntu install :silly:
> 
> What Linux desktop environment provides the best balance between slick eyecandy/theming options, and the performance of a lightweight DE ?

Click to collapse



I like Unity, but it's a little heavy, so KDE or Gnome 

(I have Mint, Ubuntu and Fedora on my PC )

Electric Guitar, Bass Guitar or Acoustic Guitar?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream..." - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 8, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> I like Unity, but it's a little heavy, so KDE or Gnome
> 
> (I have Mint, Ubuntu and Fedora on my PC )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bass guitar, sounds smexy 

Best clothing brand and why.

The Corner approves..
That thanks button ain't gonna push itself!



        You just clicked this cause its hidden didn't you?


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 9, 2013)

> Best clothing brand and why.

Click to collapse



Everlast because they make XXL sizes.


*Favourite Person in the World* ?


----------



## huggs (Jan 9, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Everlast because they make XXL sizes.
> 
> 
> *Favourite Person in the World* ?

Click to collapse



Michelle Lynn Santus, even though she's a total b*tch and makes my life hell.

Best brand of work boots?


----------



## rbeavers (Jan 9, 2013)

huggs said:


> Michelle Lynn Santus, even though she's a total b*tch and makes my life hell.
> 
> Best brand of work boots?

Click to collapse



"Cat"

Best brand of monitors? 

Sent from my MB855 using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

rbeavers said:


> "Cat"
> 
> Best brand of monitors?
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using xda premium

Click to collapse



samsung 

core 2 quad or core i3

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Kev_K (Jan 10, 2013)

42.

best car? ^^


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

Kev_K said:


> 42.
> 
> best car? ^^

Click to collapse



42.?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------

Bugatti veyron

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## EricCantona2653 (Jan 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> 42.?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yap..


Why you choose bugatti veyron??

Sent from my GT-S6102


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 10, 2013)

EricCantona2653 said:


> yap..
> 
> 
> Why you choose bugatti veyron??
> ...

Click to collapse



What Is 42
Bugatti because even though it is the heaviest car, it is seriously fast 
It's only competitor is the koenigsegg agera

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 10, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What Is 42
> Bugatti because even though it is the heaviest car, it is seriously fast
> It's only competitor is the koenigsegg agera
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



42

Can a pc be rooted by another pc?

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## darktanget (Jan 10, 2013)

KeanuC said:


> 42
> 
> Can a pc be rooted by another pc?
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Lol yes, google my avatar

Watz it goona be in limepie? 





Sent from my MT27i using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 10, 2013)

New features. Hopefully some battery adjustment and stuff... 

What's your education? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## atman8r (Jan 10, 2013)

Up to college right now, its pretty fun. 

What's your favorite flavor of ice cream?

Sent from my GS3 running "Illusion" and LeanKernel


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 10, 2013)

Chocolate! 

Yours? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 10, 2013)

Chocolate & Vanilla.

Best custom ROM?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App


----------



## cytherian (Jan 10, 2013)

Best custom ROM can't have one answer, because it depends upon the phone. I'll randomly pick one.  For HTC Hero, it's LiGux.


What's the answer to the question of the universe?  (Hint: it was already given a few posts back)


----------



## moparfreak426 (Jan 10, 2013)

sakai4eva said:


> Real answer: xenophobia. We fear those who we view as not the same as we are. Fear leads to hate, and hate leads to anger, crime and sin.
> 
> Did I frighten you by going all serious and philosophical?

Click to collapse



Heck no....! 

Whats the best launcher for customization without slowing down phone....  I havent used go launcher since gb... 

Sent from an Apple killing JellyBean


----------



## EricCantona2653 (Jan 11, 2013)

moparfreak426 said:


> Heck no....!
> 
> Whats the best launcher for customization without slowing down phone....  I havent used go launcher since gb...
> 
> Sent from an Apple killing JellyBean

Click to collapse



Holo Launcher


Angry Birds or Inotia 3???

Sent from my GT-S6102


----------



## eurohomie (Jan 11, 2013)

EricCantona2653 said:


> Holo Launcher
> 
> 
> Angry Birds or Inotia 3???
> ...

Click to collapse



neither, DrawSomething 

what new features would you like to see in phones in 2013?


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 11, 2013)

eurohomie said:


> neither, DrawSomething
> 
> what new features would you like to see in phones in 2013?

Click to collapse



Accessories that you could attach to your phone and add a keyboard to them. But so they stay like Slide Out Keyboard s. When you have to type a lot, would be nice.

Facebook or G+?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## EricCantona2653 (Jan 11, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> Accessories that you could attach to your phone and add a keyboard to them. But so they stay like Slide Out Keyboard s. When you have to type a lot, would be nice.
> 
> Facebook or G+?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Facebook


Spongebob or Patrick???

Sent from my GT-S6102


----------



## eurohomie (Jan 11, 2013)

EricCantona2653 said:


> Facebook
> 
> 
> Spongebob or Patrick???
> ...

Click to collapse



patrick

how do you flash a phone?


----------



## moparfreak426 (Jan 11, 2013)

eurohomie said:


> patrick
> 
> how do you flash a phone?

Click to collapse



Show your genitals to your phone...  I dont think the phone will have any reaction but whatever floats your boat. 

Will the elder scrolls online be a flop or the best mmo yet!? 

Sent from an Apple killing JellyBean


----------



## EricCantona2653 (Jan 11, 2013)

moparfreak426 said:


> Show your genitals to your phone...  I dont think the phone will have any reaction but whatever floats your boat.
> 
> Will the elder scrolls online be a flop or the best mmo yet!?
> 
> Sent from an Apple killing JellyBean

Click to collapse



Best mmo..


Android or iOS???

Sent from my GT-S6102


----------



## jootanen (Jan 11, 2013)

EricCantona2653 said:


> Best mmo..
> 
> 
> Android or iOS???
> ...

Click to collapse



Android

U mad?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using 1st ROM


----------



## Filgaliel (Jan 11, 2013)

jootanen said:


> Android
> 
> U mad?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using 1st ROM

Click to collapse



Mad as hell. 

Which one is man with beard?


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 11, 2013)

Filgaliel said:


> Mad as hell.
> 
> Which one is man with beard?

Click to collapse



Uhh I'm not sure but I think it's the man with the beard?

To drink or not to?


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 11, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Uhh I'm not sure but I think it's the man with the beard?
> 
> To drink or not to?

Click to collapse



Drink. 

Why nexus 4 is so expensive here in Hong Kong?

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## 063_XOBX (Jan 11, 2013)

Because the currency is worthless and it's an imported device.


How did NYAN cat get inside of the pop-tart?


----------



## Filgaliel (Jan 11, 2013)

063_XOBX said:


> Because the currency is worthless and it's an imported device.
> 
> 
> How did NYAN cat get inside of the pop-tart?

Click to collapse



It didn't. It's a conspiracy. 

Who said Jehova?


----------



## eurohomie (Jan 11, 2013)

Filgaliel said:


> It didn't. It's a conspiracy.
> 
> Who said Jehova?

Click to collapse



Jesus

where can I use google wallet?


----------



## moparfreak426 (Jan 12, 2013)

eurohomie said:


> Jesus
> 
> where can I use google wallet?

Click to collapse



Mcdonalds

How is the htc one x compared to a galaxy note 2 performance wise? 

Sent from an Apple killing JellyBean


----------



## eurohomie (Jan 12, 2013)

moparfreak426 said:


> Mcdonalds
> 
> How is the htc one x compared to a galaxy note 2 performance wise?
> 
> Sent from an Apple killing JellyBean

Click to collapse



note 2 murders just about anything  I've never seen slowness or any lag since i got it on Oct 24th 

anyone actually used both devices?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 12, 2013)

Note 2 or nexus 4
Forget about the price difference

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## KristianKenneth (Jan 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Note 2 or nexus 4
> Forget about the price difference
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Neither. Xperia X is the future! OEM skin or AOSP based ROM?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jan 12, 2013)

kristiancarl said:


> Neither. Xperia X is the future! OEM skin or AOSP based ROM?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sony will never beat Samsung and google 
Now tell me a good answer
Note 2 or nexus 4

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Sony will never beat Samsung and google
> Now tell me a good answer
> Note 2 or nexus 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 4

1 or 2?

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## deepsagarj (Jan 12, 2013)

1
Do you feel that the build quality of HTC phones is better than Samsung? 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 12, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> 1
> Do you feel that the build quality of HTC phones is better than Samsung?
> 
> Sent from...
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes! Duh of course. Metal vs. Cheap, Cheap plastic.

What game should i play against my mate. PC only/


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 12, 2013)

Modern Warfare 3 

Favourite American Football team?.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 15, 2013)

GIANTS

Favourite NBA player?


----------



## Talal916 (Jan 16, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> GIANTS
> 
> Favourite NBA player?

Click to collapse



Demarcus Cousins. All time best NBA player?

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 16, 2013)

Talal916 said:


> Demarcus Cousins. All time best NBA player?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Not so sure.
It's between Michael Jordan, Kobe Bryant, Wilt Chamberlain and Magic Johnson
Favourite NBA team?


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 17, 2013)

Miami Heat

what color should I paint my man cave?

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## robogoflow (Jan 17, 2013)

Scarlet red or lavender.

What attracts you most in a person.
(Opposite or same) we don't judge here.

Sent from a slice of Galaxy Nexus with some Rasbean Jelly!


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 17, 2013)

robogoflow said:


> Scarlet red or lavender.
> 
> What attracts you most in a person.
> (Opposite or same) we don't judge here.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, but I think it's the hair...
What about you?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 18, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> I'm not sure, but I think it's the hair...
> What about you?
> 
> "The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)

Click to collapse



Probably their personality, I'm not one to go for only looks.
Favourite feature of your body (eg hair, eyes, skin etc)

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1


----------



## sniper (Jan 18, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Probably their personality, I'm not one to go for only looks.
> Favourite feature of your body (eg hair, eyes, skin etc)
> 
> TheCorner approves..
> ...

Click to collapse



Umm, I guess my eyes haha. 

Do you prefer tilting to the right or left when kissing someone?


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 18, 2013)

Left. For some reason it's natural

Mom or dad? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Kjc99 (Jan 18, 2013)

Mom
Guys or girls

Galaxy S3
Omega Rom V37


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 18, 2013)

Girls.
Money or fame?


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 18, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Girls.
> Money or fame?

Click to collapse



Fame

Forgive or not forgive?


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 18, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Fame
> 
> Forgive or not forgive?

Click to collapse



Not forgive 

JB or Rebecca Black?

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jan 18, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Not forgive
> 
> JB or Rebecca Black?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Rebecca Black cause its Friday...

Proper football or American football?

Sent From My AOSPA3.+/franco.Kernel Powered Nexus 7 With XDA Premium


----------



## jootanen (Jan 18, 2013)

Proper

What should i ask?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using 2nd ROM


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 18, 2013)

jootanen said:


> Proper
> 
> What should i ask?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using 2nd ROM

Click to collapse



Wtf idk! 

Ps3 or Xbox? 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## DraXonic (Jan 18, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Wtf idk!
> 
> Ps3 or Xbox?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium

Click to collapse



ps3

wife or gf??

Sent from my GALAXY SIII using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 18, 2013)

shreyans4020 said:


> ps3
> 
> wife or gf??
> 
> Sent from my GALAXY SIII using xda premium

Click to collapse



GF

Samsung or HTC ?

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 18, 2013)

KeanuC said:


> GF
> 
> Samsung or HTC ?
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Samsung for sure.
Razer or Alienware?


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 18, 2013)

Alienware. 

Best laptop manufacter? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## boborone (Jan 18, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Alienware.
> 
> Best laptop manufacter?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Apple

Mini skirt and tall boots or skirt and boots

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 18, 2013)

boborone said:


> Apple
> 
> Mini skirt and tall boots or skirt and boots
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Skirt and boots. Girls are much more real when they're not half naked.

Jet black hair and blue eyes (stunners in my opinion) or blondd hair and blue eyes?

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 18, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Skirt and boots. Girls are much more real when they're not half naked.
> 
> Jet black hair and blue eyes (stunners in my opinion) or blondd hair and blue eyes?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I really like black hair, but with blue eyes I think blonde is better 

If you're a guitarist... Did you name your guitar?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## goast (Jan 19, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> I really like black hair, but with blue eyes I think blonde is better
> 
> If you're a guitarist... Did you name your guitar?
> 
> "The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)

Click to collapse



No

How many licks to the center of a tootsie pop?

If I tell you I'm probably good, you'll say I'm boasting... If I say I'm no good, you'll know I'm lying. toro + gnex


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 19, 2013)

goast said:


> No
> 
> How many licks to the center of a tootsie pop?
> 
> If I tell you I'm probably good, you'll say I'm boasting... If I say I'm no good, you'll know I'm lying. toro + gnex

Click to collapse



36

Would you prefer being murdered or raped?

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## goast (Jan 19, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> 36
> 
> Would you prefer being murdered or raped?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Murdered

If you had to choose would you rather be a flightless bird or a sightless tiger?


If I tell you I'm probably good, you'll say I'm boasting... If I say I'm no good, you'll know I'm lying. toro + gnex


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 19, 2013)

goast said:


> Murdered
> 
> If you had to choose would you rather be a flightless bird or a sightless tiger?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flightless bird... But not a dodo


Scariest horror movie?

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## goast (Jan 19, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Flightless bird... But not a dodo
> 
> 
> Scariest horror movie?
> ...

Click to collapse



Paranormal activity... Pick one Lol

Would you rather be a sweaty jock strap or the sock on a foot with athlete's foot?


If I tell you I'm probably good, you'll say I'm boasting... If I say I'm no good, you'll know I'm lying. toro + gnex


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 19, 2013)

goast said:


> Paranormal activity... Pick one Lol
> 
> Would you rather be a sweaty jock strap or the sock on a foot with athlete's foot?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sweaty jockstrap

Llama, alpaca or camel??

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 19, 2013)

Camel. 

Cigarette or cigar. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 19, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Camel.
> 
> Cigarette or cigar.
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Cigar, makes me feel like al capone.


GTA or Saints Row?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 19, 2013)

KeanuC said:


> Cigar, makes me feel like al capone.
> 
> 
> GTA or Saints Row?

Click to collapse



Gta all the way.
Medal of honour or call of duty?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 19, 2013)

Call of duty 

Black Ops 2 or Modern Warfare 3

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 19, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Gta all the way.
> Medal of honour or call of duty?

Click to collapse



Medal of honor,

Best superhero movie??

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Medal of honor,
> 
> Best superhero movie??
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Iron Man

You're about to be raped. Would you rather be raped by your father or your son?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Iron Man
> 
> You're about to be raped. Would you rather be raped by your father or your son?

Click to collapse



My son


Would you murder someone for $1 million

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> My son
> 
> 
> Would you murder someone for $1 million
> ...

Click to collapse



If it involves a sniper rifle and I hated the guy, sure

Bomb your house or your car?


----------



## X8invisible (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> If it involves a sniper rifle and I hated the guy, sure
> 
> Bomb your house or your car?

Click to collapse



Depends which one is assured
Do you like winter?

*Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> If it involves a sniper rifle and I hated the guy, sure
> 
> Bomb your house or your car?

Click to collapse



Bomb the house, I need my car

Do you gamble?

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Bomb the house, I need my car
> 
> Do you gamble?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



No, but I roll the dice.

Be killed, or eaten alive?


----------



## goast (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> No, but I roll the dice.
> 
> Be killed, or eaten alive?

Click to collapse



Be killed

Drown or burned alive?



If I tell you I'm probably good, you'll say I'm boasting... If I say I'm no good, you'll know I'm lying. toro + gnex


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

goast said:


> Be killed
> 
> Drown or burned alive?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tough one.. 

fire

Babies or pets?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 19, 2013)

goast said:


> Be killed
> 
> Drown or burned alive?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Drown

How much money is in your wallet/purse/pocket

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## goast (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Tough one..
> 
> fire
> 
> Babies or pets?

Click to collapse



Pets

Walk a mile or swim 2







Hayden18 said:


> Drown
> 
> How much money is in your wallet/purse/pocket
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





If I tell you I'm probably good, you'll say I'm boasting... If I say I'm no good, you'll know I'm lying. toro + gnex


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

goast said:


> Pets
> 
> Walk a mile or swim 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



walk 1.. and then dive

Bananas or bacon?


----------



## goast (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> walk 1.. and then dive
> 
> Bananas or bacon?

Click to collapse




Really? BACON!!!!!

Vegetarian or vegan

If I tell you I'm probably good, you'll say I'm boasting... If I say I'm no good, you'll know I'm lying. toro + gnex


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

goast said:


> Really? BACON!!!!!
> 
> Vegetarian or vegan
> 
> If I tell you I'm probably good, you'll say I'm boasting... If I say I'm no good, you'll know I'm lying. toro + gnex

Click to collapse



How about no?

Meat ftw.

Fat or skinny?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 19, 2013)

Skinny 

Worst android phone? 

If you disagree with me then feel free to keep it to yourself


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

galaxy mini

burn or extinguish?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 19, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> galaxy mini
> 
> burn or extinguish?

Click to collapse



Burn brightly till the very end.
Goku or naruto?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Burn brightly till the very end.
> Goku or naruto?

Click to collapse



goku

bacon or sausage?


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 19, 2013)

*AW: Answer a question, then ask one!*



dexter93 said:


> goku
> 
> bacon or sausage?

Click to collapse



Sausage
Softbrick or hardbrick?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> Sausage
> Softbrick or hardbrick?

Click to collapse



hardbrick

brick or wood?


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 19, 2013)

*AW: Answer a question, then ask one!*



dexter93 said:


> hardbrick
> 
> brick or wood?

Click to collapse



Brick

Fire or water?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> Brick
> 
> Fire or water?

Click to collapse



fire

butter or oil?


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 19, 2013)

*AW: Answer a question, then ask one!*



dexter93 said:


> fire
> 
> butter or oil?

Click to collapse



Butter

TV or book?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> Butter
> 
> TV or book?

Click to collapse



book

pdf or paper?


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 19, 2013)

*AW: Answer a question, then ask one!*



dexter93 said:


> book
> 
> pdf or paper?

Click to collapse



Pdf

Windows or Linux?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

linux

vista or 8?


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 19, 2013)

*AW: Answer a question, then ask one!*



dexter93 said:


> linux
> 
> vista or 8?

Click to collapse



Vista

Wifi or 3g?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

wifi

bump or dump?


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 19, 2013)

*AW: Answer a question, then ask one!*



dexter93 said:


> wifi
> 
> bump or dump?

Click to collapse



Bump

Phone or tablet?


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 19, 2013)

phablet

crab or penguin


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 19, 2013)

*AW: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Penguin

Black or yellow?


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 20, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> Penguin
> 
> Black or yellow?

Click to collapse



Black

Sent from my gino using xda premium


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 20, 2013)

:banghead:





KeanuC said:


> Black
> 
> Sent from my gino using xda premium

Click to collapse



You're supposed to ask a question as well


----------



## qubbus (Jan 20, 2013)

Yellow.

Cars or bikes?


----------



## luciferps (Jan 20, 2013)

Bikes any time


Beer or babe?

Sent from my HTC HD2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darktanget (Jan 20, 2013)

qubbus said:


> Yellow.
> 
> Cars or bikes?

Click to collapse



Bikes.

Virus or worms

Sent from my Xperia Sola using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 20, 2013)

Babe.
Black or white?


----------



## abhinav quietly brilliant (Jan 20, 2013)

black
day or night?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 20, 2013)

abhinav quietly brilliant said:


> black
> day or night?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Night

Car or bus?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## rbeavers (Jan 20, 2013)

consuela said:


> Yes.
> 
> Winter break in the mountains or winter break at the beach?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Beach. "More Skin"

Boy or Girl ?


Sent from my MB855 using xda premium


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 20, 2013)

rbeavers said:


> Beach. "More Skin"
> 
> Boy or Girl ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Didn't get what you meant in your question, so I will answer like this:
I'm a boy who like girls

Best Movie?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## ToGGi666 (Jan 20, 2013)

Boy

 Taco or tortilla. (Making dinner 

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gdbusby (Jan 20, 2013)

Monty Pyhon and the Holy Grail

Tablet or laptop? 

Sent from my GT-P6210 using xda premium


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 20, 2013)

gdbusby said:


> Monty Pyhon and the Holy Grail
> 
> Tablet or laptop?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6210 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Transformer TF300 like a boss 

Pasta or spaghetti?

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 20, 2013)

gdbusby said:


> Monty Pyhon and the Holy Grail
> 
> Tablet or laptop?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6210 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Tablet

Ios or Android?

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 20, 2013)

Spaghetti

Bacon or sausage?


----------



## PlanDreaM (Jan 20, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Spaghetti
> 
> Bacon or sausage?

Click to collapse



Bacon

CM10.1/SGSII International


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 20, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Tablet
> 
> Ios or Android?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Android OFC







dexter93 said:


> Spaghetti
> 
> Bacon or sausage?

Click to collapse




Bacon






ToGGi666 said:


> Boy
> 
> Taco or tortilla. (Making dinner
> 
> Sent from my LG-P990 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Tortilla

Best Kairosoft game?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 20, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Spaghetti
> 
> Bacon or sausage?

Click to collapse



Bacon.

Navy Or Airforce?

Edit: Damn it I forgot to refresh :/

- Lt. Win
*My Name is Win, and if you are reading this, you have been defeated.*


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 20, 2013)

*AW: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Airforce

What is your favorite fruit? (Tip: Say banana )

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 20, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Bacon.
> 
> Navy Or Airforce?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Airforce. 

Xda app or tabatalk? 

Not Sent From My Wonder But it Still Runs JB Great,  F.U Sams


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 20, 2013)

*AW: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Xda app

A car or a tablet?

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## MrPandroid (Jan 20, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> Xda app
> 
> A car or a tablet?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, car should be the obvious choice 

Console or pc gaming?

Sent from my PG86100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 20, 2013)

*AW: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Pc gaming

A TV in the bathroom or in the bedroom?

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 20, 2013)

MrPandroid said:


> Well, car should be the obvious choice
> 
> Console or pc gaming?
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Console for me.







Android-fany said:


> Pc gaming
> 
> A TV in the bathroom or in the bedroom?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bedroom.

Call of Duty or Battlefield?

- Lt. Win
*My Name is Win, and if you are reading this, you have been defeated.*


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 20, 2013)

*AW: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Battlefield

Windows Vista or 8?

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 20, 2013)

Ubuntu

Windows 98 or windoes 2000

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 20, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Ubuntu
> 
> Windows 98 or windoes 2000
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium

Click to collapse



98

Marvel or capcom? 

Not Sent From My Wonder But it Still Runs JB Great,  F.U Sams


----------



## ArcticFish (Jan 20, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> 98
> 
> Marvel or capcom?
> 
> Not Sent From My Wonder But it Still Runs JB Great,  F.U Sams

Click to collapse



Marvel

Dog or cat? 

Sent from my Zapped SGH-T989 using Supercharged Blinky's Revenge


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 20, 2013)

*AW: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Cat

A book or TV?

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 20, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> Cat
> 
> A book or TV?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hate both, but I hate tv more, so book

HTC Or Samsung?


Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 20, 2013)

*AW: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Samsung

A tablet or a smartphone?

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 20, 2013)

Both 

IPhone or suicide ?

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda premium


----------



## dconic (Jan 20, 2013)

Suicide for shure i**** sucks.

Black or White?


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 20, 2013)

dconic said:


> Suicide for shure i**** sucks.
> 
> Black or White?

Click to collapse



Black

Not Sent From My Wonder But it Still Runs JB Great,  F.U Sams


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 20, 2013)

*AW: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Question?

What would you wish if u could do a wish? 

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 20, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> Question?
> 
> What would you wish if u could do a wish?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would wish for more wishes 

Would you agree helping in war?

Not Sent From My Wonder But it Still Runs JB Great,  F.U Sams


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 20, 2013)

*AW: Answer a question, then ask one!*



7amada100 said:


> I would wish for more wishes
> 
> Would you agree helping in war?
> 
> Not Sent From My Wonder But it Still Runs JB Great,  F.U Sams

Click to collapse



No, I wouldn't

Would you kill your friend for 1 Million dollars (or whatever €£¥¢)?

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 21, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> No, I wouldn't
> 
> Would you kill your friend for 1 Million dollars (or whatever €£¥¢)?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Even for a billion, NEVER! Friends are priceless!

Again my question that wasn't answer last time...
Best Kairosoft game (if you don't know what company is Kairosoft it is the one that created Game Dev Story and such)?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## whodisname (Jan 21, 2013)

42
KNIFE, or bannanna?

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using xda premium


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 21, 2013)

whodisname said:


> 42
> KNIFE, or bannanna?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using xda premium

Click to collapse



Banana

Android OS or Ubuntu OS(both for phone)

Sent From The Future Using My Rocking Wonder Running Android 5.0


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 21, 2013)

Android OS

Fedora or Ubuntu (PC)?

Sent from my U20i using xda app-developers app


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 21, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Android OS
> 
> Fedora or Ubuntu (PC)?
> 
> Sent from my U20i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ubuntu because I am used to it

Xbox or ps3

Sent From The Future Using My Rocking Wonder Running Android 5.0


----------



## ArcticFish (Jan 21, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Ubuntu because I am used to it
> 
> Xbox or ps3
> 
> Sent From The Future Using My Rocking Wonder Running Android 5.0

Click to collapse



Ps3

Chocolate or vanilla 

Sent from my 4.2.1 xLoud Paranoid Grouper with Motley Kernel


----------



## xhk_sk (Jan 21, 2013)

Chocolate :3
Windows or Mac?


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 21, 2013)

xhk_sk said:


> Chocolate :3
> Windows or Mac?

Click to collapse



Windows, I think.

Phone and tablet or Phablet?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## eurohomie (Jan 21, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> Windows, I think.
> 
> Phone and tablet or Phablet?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Note 2 

49ers or ravens


----------



## cor4twenty (Jan 21, 2013)

eurohomie said:


> Note 2
> 
> 49ers or ravens

Click to collapse



Ravens just to give ray lewis a nice going away present. 



Should i drop or not drop my car 




Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## eurohomie (Jan 21, 2013)

cor4twenty said:


> Ravens just to give ray lewis a nice going away present.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No... slam it...

What car?


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 21, 2013)

eurohomie said:


> No... slam it...
> 
> What car?

Click to collapse



Bugatti

Ideal phone screen size?

Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Jan 21, 2013)

eurohomie said:


> No... slam it...
> 
> What car?

Click to collapse



Her car

What is the day there?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Bugatti
> 
> Ideal phone screen size?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



4.5-5.0, in terms of usage. 3.7-4.2 in terms of comfort in hands.

Winter or Summer?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## eurohomie (Jan 21, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Bugatti
> 
> Ideal phone screen size?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia S using xda premium

Click to collapse



5.55".. if it was edge to edge, a little bigger

Red or blue


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 21, 2013)

eurohomie said:


> 5.55".. if it was edge to edge, a little bigger
> 
> Red or blue

Click to collapse



Blue 

Tegra 4, Exynos Octo , or Snapdragon 800

If you disagree with me then feel free to keep it to yourself


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 21, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Blue
> 
> Droid DNA or Optimus  G
> 
> If you disagree with me then feel free to keep it to yourself

Click to collapse



DNA.

DNA or Xperia Z?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 21, 2013)

Xperia Z

Tegra 4, Exynos Octo , or Snapdragon 800

If you disagree with me then feel free to keep it to yourself


----------



## eurohomie (Jan 21, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Xperia Z
> 
> Tegra 4, Exynos Octo , or Snapdragon 800
> 
> If you disagree with me then feel free to keep it to yourself

Click to collapse



Exynos
Twitter facebook or g+


----------



## Aaargh! (Jan 21, 2013)

None they are all a waste of time and brain power.

Another beer or a shot of rum?

Sent from my XT897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Jan 21, 2013)

eurohomie said:


> Exynos
> Twitter facebook or g+

Click to collapse



All of them except twitter, no one follows me there


What keyboard are you using? 

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 21, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> All of them except twitter, no one follows me there
> 
> 
> What keyboard are you using?
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia Keyboard, from leaked JB fw.

Are you sleepy?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## eurohomie (Jan 21, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> Xperia Keyboard, from leaked JB fw.
> 
> Are you sleepy?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nope... still at work...

Best music genre


----------



## EricCantona2653 (Jan 21, 2013)

eurohomie said:


> Nope... still at work...
> 
> Best music genre

Click to collapse



Electro


Age Of Empire or Age Of Mythology???

Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda premium


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 21, 2013)

*AW: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Age of Empire

Best drink?

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 21, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> Age of Empire
> 
> Best drink?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Beer.

What rom must i flash to my galaxy s?

Sent from my Galaxy S, powered by Mackay ROM.


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 21, 2013)

*AW: Answer a question, then ask one!*

CM 

Best color?

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## Stereo8 (Jan 21, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> CM
> 
> Best color?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Green




         Sent from my toaster using TapaToast HD


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 21, 2013)

*AW: Answer a question, then ask one!*

No question?...

Would you kill your friend for 1.000.000$/€/£?

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## eurohomie (Jan 21, 2013)

i dont have any friends...

ethics or sociology?


----------



## dladz (Jan 21, 2013)

eurohomie said:


> i dont have any friends...
> 
> ethics or sociology?

Click to collapse



Because your a billy no mates 

Why do people shout when talking to blind people 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## eurohomie (Jan 21, 2013)

dladz said:


> Because your a billy no mates
> 
> Why do people shout when talking to blind people
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



they think one disability means many more.

what the heck is a billy?


----------



## Stereo8 (Jan 21, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> No question?...
> 
> Would you kill your friend for 1.000.000$/€/£?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Depends on who it is...


How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?




         Sent from my toaster using TapaToast HD


----------



## eurohomie (Jan 21, 2013)

Richard Thomas found that a woodchuck could (and does) chuck around 35 cubic feet of dirt in the course of digging a burrow. Thomas reasoned that if a woodchuck could chuck wood, he would chuck an amount equivalent to the weight of the dirt, or 700 pounds.

why u ask?


----------



## Stereo8 (Jan 21, 2013)

eurohomie said:


> Richard Thomas found that a woodchuck could (and does) chuck around 35 cubic feet of dirt in the course of digging a burrow. Thomas reasoned that if a woodchuck could chuck wood, he would chuck an amount equivalent to the weight of the dirt, or 700 pounds.
> 
> why u ask?

Click to collapse



Because I was testing Google now so it came on my mind...

What android keyboard u use?




         Sent from my toaster using TapaToast HD


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 21, 2013)

Swiftkey.

Old, outdated but highly supported or new and hardly any Dev support?

- Lt. Win
*My Name is Win, and if you are reading this, you have been defeated.*


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 21, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Swiftkey.
> 
> Old, outdated but highly supported or new and hardly any Dev support?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Highly supported. All my phone purchase decisions are based on the dev support.

Favourite musical instrument?


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 21, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Highly supported. All my phone purchase decisions are based on the dev support.
> 
> Favourite musical instrument?

Click to collapse



Just like me. 

Guitar.

Bottle or Can?

- Lt. Win
*My Name is Win, and if you are reading this, you have been defeated.*


----------



## goast (Jan 21, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Just like me.
> 
> Guitar.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can

Monster or red bull?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Stereo8 (Jan 21, 2013)

goast said:


> Can
> 
> Monster or red bull?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



RB


Poop or poo




         Sent from my toaster using TapaToast HD


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 21, 2013)

*AW: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Poo

Best fruit?

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## Stereo8 (Jan 21, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> Poo
> 
> Best fruit?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pineapple

Fastboot or adb




         Sent from my toaster using TapaToast HD


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 21, 2013)

*AW: Answer a question, then ask one!*

adb

AM or PM?

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## Stereo8 (Jan 21, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> adb
> 
> AM or PM?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pm




         Sent from my toaster using TapaToast HD


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 21, 2013)

*AW: Answer a question, then ask one!*

No question...

Xda or xda premium?

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 21, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> No question...
> 
> Xda or xda premium?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Neither! tapatalk, ftw!!!
Tapatalk or tapatalk HD?


----------



## Android-fany (Jan 21, 2013)

*AW: Answer a question, then ask one!*



flastnoles11 said:


> Neither! tapatalk, ftw!!!
> Tapatalk or tapatalk HD?

Click to collapse



Nothing of both, xda premium :/

Youtube or MyVideo?

Sent from s5830i using xda premium
BANANA is the best fruit


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 21, 2013)

Android-fany said:


> Nothing of both, xda premium :/
> 
> Youtube or MyVideo?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



YouTube obviously 

Do you think my Tapatalk/xda app Sig is too long?

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD (Team Viper Like A Boss) ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Goodness)


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 21, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> YouTube obviously
> 
> Do you think my Tapatalk/xda app Sig is too long?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, its fine.

Why do i am so depressed?

Sent from my Galaxy S, powered by Mackay ROM.


----------



## M_T_M (Jan 21, 2013)

race55 said:


> No, its fine.
> 
> Why do i am so depressed?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S, powered by Mackay ROM.

Click to collapse



Bad grammar...

T-Bone or Ribeye?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 21, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Bad grammar...
> 
> T-Bone or Ribeye?

Click to collapse



T bone.

My grammar sucks because English isn't my native language.

How do you like the M1 release of cm10.1? Stable?

Sent from my Galaxy S, powered by Mackay ROM.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 21, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Bad grammar...
> 
> T-Bone or Ribeye?

Click to collapse



Ribeye.
Black or white?


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 21, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Ribeye.
> Black or white?

Click to collapse



White 

Pass or fail? 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 21, 2013)

Jessica said:


> Ribeye.
> Black or white?

Click to collapse



Zangetsu (only Bleach fans get what I mean xD)
Black.

EDM, your thoughts.

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD (Team Viper Like A Boss) ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Goodness)


----------



## robogoflow (Jan 21, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Zangetsu (only Bleach fans get what I mean xD)
> Black.
> 
> EDM, your thoughts.
> ...

Click to collapse



Idk if edm is an acronym or a person but my thoughts?
Dirty...

Obama or Martin Luther King Jr.?

Sent from a slice of Galaxy Nexus with some Rasbean Jelly!


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 22, 2013)

race55 said:


> T bone.
> 
> My grammar sucks because English isn't my native language.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't test, there's no Xoom support of it 







iammtxd said:


> White
> 
> Pass or fail?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Depend 
So I will choose fail







robogoflow said:


> Idk if edm is an acronym or a person but my thoughts?
> Dirty...
> 
> Obama or Martin Luther King Jr.?
> ...

Click to collapse



MLK Jr.

What do you think about my Tapatalk signature and what about my (normal) xda signature?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 22, 2013)

Uhh... Cool? 

Coffee or tea? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Stereo8 (Jan 22, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Uhh... Cool?
> 
> Coffee or tea?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Don't drink coffee, so tea...

7 or 10 inch tablet?




         Sent from my toaster using TapaToast HD


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't have a 7", but I do have a Xoom and love it, so I will pick 10" 

Do you like "Carry on My Wayward Son - Kansas"?

(Probably going to play it in a music festival at my school...)

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## dladz (Jan 22, 2013)

eurohomie said:


> they think one disability means many more.
> 
> what the heck is a billy?

Click to collapse



If your a billy no mates then youve ERM, got no mates!

Nothing to do with being called billy, its just a saying.

What does the I mean in iPhone 


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 23, 2013)

dladz said:


> What does the I mean in iPhone

Click to collapse



Thought it was for internet, inspire, inform  or something along those lines if I remember correctly.


I don't have a question...sorry got nothin"


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 23, 2013)

dladz said:


> If your a billy no mates then youve ERM, got no mates!
> 
> Nothing to do with being called billy, its just a saying.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Idiot phone

Bus, train, car or taxi?

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hayden18 said:


> Idiot phone
> 
> Bus, train, car or taxi?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Taxi, It makes me feel like a boss  (we have a car)

Do you think the humans will ever invent a time traveling machine?

Sent From The Future Using My Rocking Wonder Running Android 5.0


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 23, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Taxi, It makes me feel like a boss  (we have a car)
> 
> Do you think the humans will ever invent a time traveling machine?
> 
> Sent From The Future Using My Rocking Wonder Running Android 5.0

Click to collapse



What makes you think they haven't yet??? 
Pepsi or coca cola?


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 23, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> What makes you think they haven't yet???
> Pepsi or coca cola?

Click to collapse



Coca Cola! And also I don't believe in past time traveling, but I do in forward time traveling, hard to explain lol, search for it...

(Manga/Anime Showdown) Acchi Kocchi or Lucky Star?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## darktanget (Jan 23, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Coca Cola! And also I don't believe in past time traveling, but I do in forward time traveling, hard to explain lol, search for it...
> 
> (Manga/Anime Showdown) Acchi Kocchi or Lucky Star?
> 
> "The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)

Click to collapse



First one ,,, 

Wat to do next??


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 24, 2013)

darktanget said:


> What to do next?

Click to collapse



Take a peepee.

Should "TURD" even be on the list?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 24, 2013)

No 

Which is better 

USA or USA 

Thread Not Closed


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 24, 2013)

Neither. 

In what country is your phone made? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 24, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Neither.
> 
> In what country is your phone made?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



China, finished in Japan(Samsung)

Would you travel to mordor if you had to?

Sent From The Future Using My Rocking Wonder Running Android 5.0


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 24, 2013)

One does not simply walk into mordor 

Sweet or salty snacks? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Stereo8 (Jan 24, 2013)

Salty all the way...

Sense or AOSP

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 24, 2013)

AOSP. That's a no brainer
Paranoid Android or cyanogenmod?

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## saywhatt (Jan 24, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> AOSP. That's a no brainer
> Paranoid Android or cyanogenmod?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Paranoid android. What do u think of an iPhone that is run by android? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Stereo8 (Jan 24, 2013)

I would scrape off the Apple logo before using it or showing it in public...

One V or Desire X?

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 24, 2013)

Stereo8 said:


> I would scrape off the Apple logo before using it or showing it in public...
> 
> One V or Desire X?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Never used them... So choose the one with better Dev Support 

Top three progressive Metal bands?


"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 24, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Rammstein
Metallica
Samael

Why there's so much snow in Sweden?

Sent from my BMW E32 using Tapalatapalapalatalapatalk HD.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 25, 2013)

No Comment 

A or B 
Please explain your reasoning 

Thread Not Closed


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 25, 2013)

A. Because I like potatoes. 

SwiftKey or - Flow? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Stereo8 (Jan 25, 2013)

Swiftkey Flow...

:thumbup: or :thumbdown:

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 25, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*



Stereo8 said:


> Swiftkey Flow...
> 
> :thumbup: or :thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Both does not work on Tapatalk.

Which ROM are you running?

Sent from my BMW E32 using Tapalatapalapalatalapatalk HD.


----------



## _Variable (Jan 25, 2013)

Stock ICS

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jan 25, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> Stock ICS
> 
> __________________
> Sweet Devil >_<
> ...

Click to collapse



No qsn? 

 Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance.!


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 25, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> No qsn?
> 
> Sent from my muffin LIFE! Under maintenance.!

Click to collapse



No

Steve Vai or Satriani?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 25, 2013)

Satriani forever 
Have you read Lord of the rings?

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 25, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Satriani forever
> Have you read Lord of the rings?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nope, I wasn't born in the 90s but I still like the movie

Did you try the OS on Nokia N9? (a little old but still rocks)

Sent From The Future Using My Rocking Wonder Running Android 5.0


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 25, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*

No.

Your favourite sandwich?

Sent from my old, good Desire Z


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 25, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> No.
> 
> Your favourite sandwich?
> 
> Sent from my old, good Desire Z

Click to collapse



Don't know... Let's say the simplest one lol: Bread and butter hahaha







Kabir Saxena said:


> Satriani forever
> Have you read Lord of the rings?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I prefer Steve Vai , but they both are amazing , incomparable!


"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 25, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Don't know... Let's say the simplest one lol: Bread and butter hahaha
> 
> I prefer Steve Vai , but they both are amazing , incomparable!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y U NO PLAY GAME?

Any weird fears?

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD (Team Viper Like A Boss) ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Goodness)


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 25, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Y U NO PLAY GAME?
> 
> Any weird fears?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, the fear of my crush saying no when i ask her :/

Favorite movie?

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## gplock (Jan 25, 2013)

race55 said:


> Yes, the fear of my crush saying no when i ask her :/
> 
> Favorite movie?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Fall, after winter!

Can some1 that can make widgetlocker themes please PM me? Pretty please. 

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 26, 2013)

Maybe, but i bet not. 

Do you like cheezburgers? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## RomWiz (Jan 26, 2013)

*Sv: Answer a question, then ask one!*

No

7-8 or 10+ inch tablet?

Cheers


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 26, 2013)

RomWiz said:


> No
> 
> 7-8 or 10+ inch tablet?
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



7-8. Is more portable while still keeping that hi-res screen.

Why did i wake up with all the lights in my room on, when im sure i turned them off last night? Dafuq?

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 26, 2013)

Illuminati.

What kind of home theather system have you got?

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 26, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Illuminati.
> 
> What kind of home theather system have you got?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



A bose.

What rom to flash?

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## DanceOff (Jan 26, 2013)

race55 said:


> A bose.
> 
> What rom to flash?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sense 4 

Are you Japanese?

Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 26, 2013)

DanceOff said:


> Sense 4
> 
> Are you Japanese?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Descendant

What's your favorite game (all platforms)?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 26, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Descendant
> 
> What's your favorite game (all platforms)?
> 
> "The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)

Click to collapse



minecraft 

if you could be anyone in the world who would you be?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> minecraft
> 
> if you could be anyone in the world who would you be?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I would be I lol

Did you believe in Herobrine?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 26, 2013)

No.

Beer or long drinks?


----------



## Stereo8 (Jan 26, 2013)

Beer

A or Z?

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 26, 2013)

Stereo8 said:


> Beer
> 
> A or Z?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A

Cheese or milk?

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Jan 26, 2013)

Milk

X8 ot or desire s ot?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 26, 2013)

Neither.
Star trek or star wars?

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 26, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Neither.
> Star trek or star wars?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Star Wars 

Bananas or apples? 

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 26, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Star Wars
> 
> Bananas or apples?
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Bananas

Does processor speed matter when programming or running 3D software?

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 26, 2013)

KeanuC said:


> Bananas
> 
> Does processor speed matter when programming or running 3D software?
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Only if it is too low. If it passes the min speed then it doesn't matter(well.....not much).

If ubuntu os came to your phone would you rush to get it or just say meh..?

Sent From The Future Using My Rocking Wonder Running Android 5.0


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 27, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Only if it is too low. If it passes the min speed then it doesn't matter(well.....not much).
> 
> If ubuntu os came to your phone would you rush to get it or just say meh..?
> 
> Sent From The Future Using My Rocking Wonder Running Android 5.0

Click to collapse



...meh...

when you wait for something a long time (something new like a game) then do you get it and then leave it to never be seen after a while?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## qyaku b (Jan 27, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ...meh...
> 
> when you wait for something a long time (something new like a game) then do you get it and then leave it to never be seen after a while?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Yes I do, Thanks for reminding me . I bought ACIII and haven't even opened it yet ! I guess I am going to be playing some ACIII tonight or tomorrow.


Would you prefer laptop to watch movies or your phone ?


----------



## KeanuC (Jan 27, 2013)

qyaku b said:


> Yes I do, Thanks for reminding me . I bought ACIII and haven't even opened it yet ! I guess I am going to be playing some ACIII tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Would you prefer laptop to watch movies or your phone ?

Click to collapse



Laptop

AMD or Intel?

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 27, 2013)

KeanuC said:


> Laptop
> 
> AMD or Intel?
> 
> Sent from my R800x using xda premium

Click to collapse



Intel

Do you prefer Netflix, Netmovies, Blockbuster or Sunday TV (don't know if the last one is available worldwide)

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 27, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Intel
> 
> Do you prefer Netflix, Netmovies, Blockbuster or Sunday TV (don't know if the last one is available worldwide)
> 
> "The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)

Click to collapse



Netflix.
Call of duty or battlefield?

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 27, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Netflix.
> Call of duty or battlefield?
> 
> Sent from my rooted microwave

Click to collapse



Battlefield

Favorite guitarist?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 27, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Battlefield
> 
> Favorite guitarist?
> 
> "The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)

Click to collapse



Lindsey Buckingham (a guy btw, search his name in YouTube)

What was the point of me updating my Note 10.1 to jellybean?

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD (Team Viper Like A Boss) ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Goodness)


----------



## bassie1995 (Jan 27, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Lindsey Buckingham (a guy btw, search his name in YouTube)
> 
> What was the point of me updating my Note 10.1 to jellybean?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



E-peen .

How YOU doin'?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 27, 2013)

bassie1995 said:


> E-peen .
> 
> How YOU doin'?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'm fine.

Samsung or Sony?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 27, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> I'm fine.
> 
> Samsung or Sony?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sony any day.

I'm ill, any tips on stuff i can do?

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 27, 2013)

race55 said:


> Sony any day.
> 
> I'm ill, any tips on stuff i can do?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Play PS3/xBox/PC, read, sleep, listen to music, study.. 
And finally..
FLASH
ALL THE ROMS!

Why is the sky blue?

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD (Team Viper Like A Boss) ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Goodness)


----------



## domini99 (Jan 27, 2013)

because if it was red this is the hell.

aopk, paranoidandroid or cyanogenmod?

Sent from my sending thing..


----------



## Arcano (Jan 27, 2013)

domini99 said:


> because if it was red this is the hell.
> 
> aopk, paranoidandroid or cyanogenmod?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..

Click to collapse



AOKP ftw.

¿Why are left and right inverted on a mirror, but not up and down?.


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 27, 2013)

Because your vision is "vertical". 

What clothes do you sleep with? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## RomWiz (Jan 27, 2013)

*Sv: Answer a question, then ask one!*



ArmorD said:


> Because your vision is "vertical".
> 
> What clothes do you sleep with?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Underpants

Dark or light phone?

Cheers


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 27, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Because your vision is "vertical".
> 
> What clothes do you sleep with?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



T shirt, loose tracksuits.

Best site in the world (minus xda and anything google related)?


----------



## goast (Jan 28, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> T shirt, loose tracksuits.
> 
> Best site in the world (minus xda and anything google related)?

Click to collapse



Pirate bay

The walking dead or sons of anarchy?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## sniper (Jan 28, 2013)

goast said:


> Pirate bay
> 
> The walking dead or sons of anarchy?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Obviously the walking dead. 

What are you doing for superbowl Sunday? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk
LightWeight   ?   PACman   ?   PA


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 28, 2013)

sniper said:


> Obviously the walking dead.
> 
> What are you doing for superbowl Sunday?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing.

Chips or Salad?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jan 28, 2013)

sniper said:


> Obviously the walking dead.
> 
> What are you doing for superbowl Sunday?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Brazil doesn't have that. Probably will be playing video games.

I need to sleep now (first class of the year tomorrow). Any tips to fall asleep?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## i.l.p (Jan 28, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Nothing.
> 
> Chips or Salad?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Salad.



Felimenta97 said:


> Brazil doesn't have that. Probably will be playing video games.
> 
> I need to sleep now (first class of the year tomorrow). Any tips to fall asleep?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



To fall asleep watch ASMR videos on Youtube.

Can you imagine a brand new colour?  Describe it.


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 28, 2013)

RomWiz said:


> Underpants
> 
> Dark or light phone?
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



Depends, some phones light, other ones dark (like black Xperia S vs white HTC One X)







GuyInTheCorner said:


> T shirt, loose tracksuits.
> 
> Best site in the world (minus xda and anything google related)?

Click to collapse




I will answer that one because I felt so  
Not sure,  will say some I like:
fanfiction.net (http://fanction.net/~xxlordxx is mine ) 
deviantart.com (http://xxlordxxda.deviantart.com is mine ) 
undergroundandroid.com
app-sales.net 






i.l.p said:


> Salad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, sorry I can't... 

Favorite Trash Metal band? 

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 29, 2013)

Iron Maiden. 

Favourite heavy metal band? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## NsZebra (Jan 29, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Iron Maiden.
> 
> Favourite heavy metal band?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



ac/dc..


does your father know you are gay? simple answer.. just yes or no.


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 29, 2013)

Nachospeicys said:


> ac/dc..
> 
> 
> does your father know you are gay? simple answer.. just yes or no.

Click to collapse



I hate that question. But, I can answer whatever I want.

I'm not gay.

Big phone which is hard to handle or small one easy to handle? Same price.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 29, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> I hate that question. But, I can answer whatever I want.
> 
> I'm not gay.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Big one. 

What type of food do you prefer (Italian, Thai, Fast food etc,)?

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 29, 2013)

Italian, because pizza. There's nothing better than pizza. Pizza. 

Ball pen or pencil? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 29, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Italian, because pizza. There's nothing better than pizza. Pizza.
> 
> Ball pen or pencil?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Ball pen, i cant stand the sound a pencil makes.

Preferred type of pizza?

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 29, 2013)

Anything with chicken on it. 

Favourite Chinese Dish?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 29, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Anything with chicken on it.
> 
> Favourite Chinese Dish?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dongpo Pork! 

How to keep my heart sticked to studying?

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Jan 29, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Dongpo Pork!
> 
> How to keep my heart sticked to studying?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ban yourself from xda and give me your nexus 4

Favorite food?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 29, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Ban yourself from xda and give me your nexus 4
> 
> Favorite food?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Pizza!!!

Favorite Anime?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 29, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*

I don't watch anime.

Favourite car?

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ferrari 250 testa rossa

Guitarist or drummer?
Sent from the brick


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 29, 2013)

Ferrari 458 Italia or Chrysler ME412

Favourite Drink?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 30, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Ferrari 250 testa rossa
> 
> Guitarist or drummer?
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Hard one... I play guitar and really love the work of many, but there are some drummers so amazing who make the real band hard work! I will keep guitarist just because I play guitar too 







UndisputedGuy said:


> Ferrari 458 Italia or Chrysler ME412
> 
> Favourite Drink?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



A well done coffee cup 

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 30, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Ferrari 458 Italia or Chrysler ME412
> 
> Favourite Drink?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sprite
Favourite smartphone?

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 30, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Sprite
> Favourite smartphone?
> 
> Sent from my rooted microwave

Click to collapse



Samsung galaxy W(the phone I am using)


Favorite ice cream flavor?

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 30, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Samsung galaxy W(the phone I am using)
> 
> 
> Favorite ice cream flavor?
> ...

Click to collapse



Chocolate 

Auto-correct sucks? 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## cy0126 (Jan 30, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Chocolate
> 
> Auto-correct sucks?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



didn't notice

Which country are you from?


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 30, 2013)

cy0126 said:


> didn't notice
> 
> Which country are you from?

Click to collapse



India.

Water or Soda?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EricCantona2653 (Jan 30, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> India.
> 
> Water or Soda?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Soda of course

Left or right??

Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda premium


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 30, 2013)

Right

Swype or swiftkey flow?

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## dexter93 (Jan 30, 2013)

Swype atm

Brain or muscles?

Sent from the brick


----------



## EricCantona2653 (Jan 30, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Swype atm
> 
> Brain or muscles?
> 
> Sent from the brick

Click to collapse



Brain

Mother or girlfriend???

Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda premium


----------



## 7amada100 (Jan 30, 2013)

EricCantona2653 said:


> Brain
> 
> Mother or girlfriend???
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Of course......mother, at least she doesn't take my money 

What did/do you want to work when you were young?

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 30, 2013)

7amada100 said:


> Of course......mother, at least she doesn't take my money
> 
> What did/do you want to work when you were young?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



To earn some money to buy the things I want. 

Is Linux easy to build ROMs?

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes. 

Chemistry or physics? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 30, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Yes.
> 
> Chemistry or physics?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Physics. I suck a chemistry.

Why are there several police vans outside my school grounds

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD (Team Viper Like A Boss) ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Goodness)


----------



## aguemovil (Jan 30, 2013)

Both

Which country do you live in?


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 30, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Physics. I suck a chemistry.
> 
> Why are there several police vans outside my school grounds
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because they are going after you! I told you to not do that.... Now face the consequences lol 







aguemovil said:


> Both
> 
> Which country do you live in?

Click to collapse



Brazil 

What you think about my Ubuntu 10.10 wallpaper:







"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 30, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Because they are going after you! I told you to not do that.... Now face the consequences lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool wallpaper bro.

Why can't i study for my exams?

Sent from a Galaxy S using a rom made by 'The Professor'


----------



## NsZebra (Jan 30, 2013)

race55 said:


> Cool wallpaper bro.
> 
> Why can't i study for my exams?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S using a rom made by 'The Professor'

Click to collapse



too much pornhub, 

does your family now you are homosexual?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nachospeicys said:


> too much pornhub,
> 
> does your family now you are homosexual?

Click to collapse



Do your parents know their 5 year old is on the computer unsupervised?
Optimus g or sgs3?


----------



## jma9454 (Jan 30, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Do your parents know their 5 year old is on the computer unsupervised?
> Optimus g or sgs3?

Click to collapse



Sgs3 seems cooler from my perspective of never having owned a phone.

Xbox or Wii? Upcoming versions included.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Jan 30, 2013)

jma9454 said:


> Sgs3 seems cooler from my perspective of never having owned a phone.
> 
> Xbox or Wii? Upcoming versions included.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Xbox

Dark Souls or Skyrim?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## hsingh1993 (Jan 30, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Xbox
> 
> Dark Souls or Skyrim?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




dark souls i like it better.

Question: psvita or 3ds??


----------



## darktanget (Jan 30, 2013)

hsingh1993 said:


> dark souls i like it better.
> 
> Question: psvita or 3ds??

Click to collapse



3ds

Why we doing this anyways??


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Jan 30, 2013)

hsingh1993 said:


> dark souls i like it better.
> 
> Question: psvita or 3ds??

Click to collapse



Psvita. Even though i own a 3ds.

Favorite linux distro?

Sent from a Galaxy S using a rom made by 'The Professor'


----------



## hsingh1993 (Jan 30, 2013)

race55 said:


> Psvita. Even though i own a 3ds.
> 
> Favorite linux distro?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S using a rom made by 'The Professor'

Click to collapse



ubuntu 

favourite rpg game??


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't know... Pokémon I guess 

Megadeth or Metallica? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## jma9454 (Jan 31, 2013)

darktanget said:


> 3ds
> 
> Why we doing this anyways??

Click to collapse



Because it's fun, and you just have to suck it up and deal with it! 
Jk; all fun and games here.  

Mechanical, electrical, or aeronautic engineering?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jan 31, 2013)

Electrical 

Greatest troll... 

Conan Archer or Veeman 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 31, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Greatest troll...
> DarkKnight

Click to collapse



YES

Are you a bigger asshole than me?


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 31, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> YES
> 
> Are you a bigger asshole than me?

Click to collapse



No.

Veeman or Veeman?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 31, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> No.
> 
> Veeman or Veeman?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ponies!
And didn't you hear?  veeman got banned!

Fly or teleport?


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 31, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Ponies!
> And didn't you hear?  veeman got banned!
> 
> Fly or teleport?

Click to collapse



Teleport.

He did? Wow.

How many times do you change your username?

Josepho1997, urahara, Jessica and now Ichigo.

What's next? 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 31, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Teleport.
> 
> He did? Wow.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pennywise is a troll, believe nothing IT says...  veeman is definitely not banned...


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 31, 2013)

Wait a minute, he didnt! Lies. All liezzzzz. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 AM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> Pennywise is a troll, believe nothing IT says...  veeman is definitely not banned...

Click to collapse



I just checked myself. Trolls everywhere. :/

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 31, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Wait a minute, he didnt! Lies. All liezzzzz.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, I don't lie, you could've believed me!!!  I would've checked myself also though...


----------



## NsZebra (Jan 31, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Lol, I don't lie, you could've believed me!!!  I would've checked myself also though...

Click to collapse



Android or WinPhone?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 31, 2013)

Nachospeicys said:


> Android or WinPhone?

Click to collapse



Never had a winphone, so have to go with android...
Cm roms or aokp roms? And why?


----------



## Stereo8 (Jan 31, 2013)

Aokp because of the unicorn...

Grooveshark or Spotify

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 31, 2013)

Spotify
Favourite book?

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 31, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> I don't know... Pokémon I guess
> 
> Megadeth or Metallica?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse




Megadeth






Kabir Saxena said:


> Spotify
> Favourite book?
> 
> Sent from my rooted microwave

Click to collapse



A Batalha do Apocalipse (I think it was released only in Brazil)

Play drums or guitar?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 31, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Megadeth
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Used to play drums 

Best computer game?

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## kof200440 (Jan 31, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Used to play drums
> 
> Best computer game?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Battlefield 3

WORST MOVIE OF ALL TIME? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 31, 2013)

The Last airbender. Gosh, why on earth did I watch that... 

Which country makes the best music? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Adi Shakthi (Jan 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> ...meh...
> 
> when you wait for something a long time (something new like a game) then do you get it and then leave it to never be seen after a while?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Xposed......ha ha ....

Now my turn...
What is the definition of definition. ..?


Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## Stereo8 (Jan 31, 2013)

A definition is a statement that explains the meaning of a term (a word, phrase, or other set of symbols).[1] The term to be defined is the definiendum. The term may have many different senses and multiple meanings. For each meaning, a definiens is a cluster of words that defines that term (and clarifies the speaker's intention). As an example: To successfully define the word "Vegan", the definiendum (the word "Vegan" itself) must be given a definiens (actually vegan has at least two definiens: One is "someone who avoids using animal products", and another definiens is "someone from a place called Vega, Norway").

A definition will vary in aspects like precision or popularity (e.g. globally, the word "Vegan" rarely refers to the definiens "someone from Vega, Norway"). There are also different types of definitions with different purposes and focuses (e.g. intensional, extensional, descriptive, stipulative, and so on).

A chief difficulty in the management of definitions is the necessity of using other terms that are already understood or whose definitions are easily obtainable or demonstrable.

A dictionary definition typically contains additional details about a word, such as an etymology and the language or languages of its origin, or obsolete meanings.


HTC or Samsung


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 31, 2013)

Stereo8 said:


> A definition is a statement that explains the meaning of a term (a word, phrase, or other set of symbols).[1] The term to be defined is the definiendum. The term may have many different senses and multiple meanings. For each meaning, a definiens is a cluster of words that defines that term (and clarifies the speaker's intention). As an example: To successfully define the word "Vegan", the definiendum (the word "Vegan" itself) must be given a definiens (actually vegan has at least two definiens: One is "someone who avoids using animal products", and another definiens is "someone from a place called Vega, Norway").
> 
> A definition will vary in aspects like precision or popularity (e.g. globally, the word "Vegan" rarely refers to the definiens "someone from Vega, Norway"). There are also different types of definitions with different purposes and focuses (e.g. intensional, extensional, descriptive, stipulative, and so on).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sony lol , then Samsung...

Favorite Metal album?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## Stereo8 (Jan 31, 2013)

Dunno...

Should I join the Chi Delta Alpha Fraternity?

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 31, 2013)

No. Stay out of Internet since you can't follow the rules... 

Black or white? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jan 31, 2013)

Stereo8 said:


> Dunno...
> 
> Should I join the Chi Delta Alpha Fraternity?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Of course you should! (I'm a member) but only if you're going to add something useful and try to make lasting friendships, cuz that's what the frat is about!
Why wouldn't you join the XDA frat?


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 31, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> No. Stay out of Internet since you can't follow the rules...
> 
> Black or white?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



White







flastnoles11 said:


> Of course you should! (I'm a member) but only if you're going to add something useful and try to make lasting friendships, cuz that's what the frat is about!
> Why wouldn't you join the XDA frat?

Click to collapse



Don't know... Maybe I'm too lazy to fulfil the requirements...

Favorite music composer?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 31, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Favorite music composer?

Click to collapse



Hmmm...good question?

My fav classical baroque composer at the moment would be Antonio Salieri.

/question=null

I'll leave a question to someone else...


----------



## VaderSKN (Jan 31, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*

/answer=null

Should I make my own "mafia" thread?

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 31, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Hmmm...good question?
> 
> My fav classical baroque composer at the moment would be Antonio Salieri.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool , I have my doubts too, but I normally stick with the guitarist Michael Weikath (listen to Keeper of The Seven Keys)







VaderSKN said:


> /answer=null
> 
> Should I make my own "mafia" thread?
> 
> Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Don't know... Maybe...

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## darktanget (Jan 31, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> /answer=null
> 
> Should I make my own "mafia" thread?
> 
> Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Yes

Virus or worm ? for computer, best way to infiltrate


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jan 31, 2013)

darktanget said:


> Yes
> 
> Virus or worm ? for computer, best way to infiltrate

Click to collapse



Virus.
Novels or comics?

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## crystallogenesis (Jan 31, 2013)

Comics

Latvia or Estonia

ex-xseoman


----------



## undercover (Jan 31, 2013)

crystallogenesis said:


> Comics
> 
> Latvia or Estonia
> 
> ex-xseoman

Click to collapse



Latvia, since it's on the border from my homeland. 

Fly or swim? 

_________________________________________
Sent from my fridge. Make : LG Model : N4


----------



## XxLordxX (Jan 31, 2013)

undercover said:


> Latvia, since it's on the border from my homeland.
> 
> Fly or swim?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If I need to be fast: fly
If I want to have fun: swim

Listen to some tracks of new Helloween album and tell me what you think 

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 1, 2013)

16 hours and NO ANSWERS! I will answer myself lol
The new Helloween album is amazing

Anyone create a question now...

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 1, 2013)

White chocolate or dark chocolate?

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## A2Trip (Feb 1, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> White chocolate or dark chocolate?
> 
> Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



White chocolate  Picsart or Photoshop for pic editing?

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 1, 2013)

A2Trip said:


> White chocolate  Picsart or Photoshop for pic editing?
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Photoshop

Best song you ever listened to?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## RussianBoots (Feb 1, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Play PS3/xBox/PC, read, sleep, listen to music, study..
> And finally..
> FLASH
> ALL THE ROMS!
> ...

Click to collapse



Light reflections and pigments captured by your optic nerves. The sky actually has no color it only appears to. @,@ 


Do I want a Mt dew code red or Pepsi at lunch?

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda premium


----------



## KeanuC (Feb 1, 2013)

RussianBoots said:


> Light reflections and pigments captured by your optic nerves. The sky actually has no color it only appears to. @,@
> 
> 
> Do I want a Mt dew code red or Pepsi at lunch?
> ...

Click to collapse



Code red.

What was your first ever video game?

Sent from my xxxx using xda premium


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 1, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Photoshop
> 
> Best song you ever listened to?
> 
> "The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)

Click to collapse



Almost Impossible to choose one.
So Far Away- Avenged Sevenfold

Favourite music genre?

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 1, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Almost Impossible to choose one.
> So Far Away- Avenged Sevenfold
> 
> Favourite music genre?
> ...

Click to collapse



Metal  

If it was subgenre that would be very hard, guess what? This is my question  favorite music genre and subgenre?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: Answer a question, then ask one*

Metal, heavy metal 

Favourite metal band?

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 1, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Rammstein.

What's the time in your city?

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 1, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Rammstein.
> 
> What's the time in your city?
> 
> Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App

Click to collapse



22:06

What was your first phone?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 1, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Umm... An old Siemens, I don't remember the model

Which Android version is your device running?

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 1, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Umm... An old Siemens, I don't remember the model
> 
> Which Android version is your device running?
> 
> Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Gingerbread (phone) and Jellybean 4.1 (tablet)

Favourite videogame/ videogame franchise?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 1, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Gingerbread (phone) and Jellybean 4.1 (tablet)
> 
> Favourite videogame/ videogame franchise?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Videogame - PS3 (still have to see WiiU tough, I really liked it... For now I will keep PS3) as main console and 3DS for portable console
Game - Chrono Trigger! No doubts about that!

Most epic boss fight?

"The past is dead, it was all just a dream" - Magus (Chrono Trigger)


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 2, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Umm... An old Siemens, I don't remember the model
> 
> Which Android version is your device running?
> 
> Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Both phone and tablet on 4.2.1

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 2, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Both phone and tablet on 4.2.1
> 
> Sent from my rooted microwave

Click to collapse



Follow the rules please... you can't just pick which question you want to answer, you have to answer the question of the last post, if you can't follow the rules, don't post in here...  

Favorite type of potato chips? (brand and flavor)


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Feb 2, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Follow the rules please... you can't just pick which question you want to answer, you have to answer the question of the last post, if you can't follow the rules, don't post in here...
> 
> Favorite type of potato chips? (brand and flavor)

Click to collapse



Natural Lays (at least that's how we call them lol)

Favorite EDM (electronic dance music) artist(s)?

Edit: easier question.. What's your favorite sports team?

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks... Finnish national hockey league! 

What version of android do you have installed? 



Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## tobiascuypers (Feb 3, 2013)

4.2.1 CM10.1. THANKS TWA_PRIV!!

Why is Chrome better than Internet Explorer?


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Feb 3, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> 4.2.1 CM10.1. THANKS TWA_PRIV!!
> 
> Why is Chrome better than Internet Explorer?

Click to collapse



Because Internet Explorer doesn't lifts.

What's your favorite Android feature?

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 3, 2013)

BurnRubber90 said:


> Because Internet Explorer doesn't lifts.
> 
> What's your favorite Android feature?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Death Rays!
Nothing to question


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 3, 2013)

I will ask again my question then....

Most epic video game boss fight?

"Some of us are providers, some of us are developers, some of us are themers, some of us are porters, some are testers, some are just flashers, askers, followers, and the others are noobs." - zenesis (XDA member)


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 3, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> I will ask again my question then....
> 
> Most epic video game boss fight?
> 
> "Some of us are providers, some of us are developers, some of us are themers, some of us are porters, some are testers, some are just flashers, askers, followers, and the others are noobs." - zenesis (XDA member)

Click to collapse



IMO Mantis from Metal Gear Solid!  That was definitely epic!!!  
What's your favorite "kids" movie?  (Looking for something to get for my daughter, she's 2 ½ and loves music if that helps at all)


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 3, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> What's your favorite "kids" movie?  (Looking for something to get for my daughter, she's 2 ½ and loves music if that helps at all)

Click to collapse



UP!
(not much music in it tho)

No question 

Next...


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> UP!
> (not much music in it tho)
> 
> No question
> ...

Click to collapse



Already have it, so, same question but slightly modified, best kids movie with lots of singing? (Nothing disney though!!!)


----------



## mcluvin1065 (Feb 3, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> IMO Mantis from Metal Gear Solid!  That was definitely epic!!!
> What's your favorite "kids" movie?  (Looking for something to get for my daughter, she's 2 ½ and loves music if that helps at all)

Click to collapse



The little rascals
Know of any affordable cases for the galaxy s3?

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes.
What's the best sport in the world?

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## ironman38102 (Feb 3, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Yes.
> What's the best sport in the world?
> 
> Sent from my rooted microwave

Click to collapse



Football!!!

Whats ur Height?

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 3, 2013)

179 cm
Buy or not buy? 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 3, 2013)

Not. 

Best tablet for its price? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Not.
> 
> Best tablet for its price?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Nexus 7

Day or night?

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 3, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Nexus 7
> 
> Day or night?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Night.

Best budget phone? My Galaxy S home button doesnt work 

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## _Variable (Feb 3, 2013)

race55 said:


> Night.
> 
> Best budget phone? My Galaxy S home button doesnt work
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



LG Optimus ME


Samsung or HTC?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## Opie Knievel (Feb 3, 2013)

Samsung.

What kind of case do you keep your phone in?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 3, 2013)

Opie Knievel said:


> Samsung.
> 
> What kind of case do you keep your phone in?

Click to collapse



Cheap generic tpu case.

Best Android game?

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 3, 2013)

Hard one... I like all those 






But to choose one, I will choose World of Goo, none made me have too much fun as this one 

Best game in history?

"Some of us are providers, some of us are developers, some of us are themers, some of us are porters, some are testers, some are just flashers, askers, followers, and the others are noobs." - zenesis (XDA member)


----------



## _Variable (Feb 3, 2013)

Pou  (Android)

What is your current TV?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## RomWiz (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sv: Answer a question, then ask one!*



OptimusLove said:


> Pou  (Android)
> 
> What is your current TV?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Philips something.

Ever tried to ride your bike on ice? (It's freakin fun )

Sent from my phone because my pc broke.


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 3, 2013)

RomWiz said:


> Philips something.
> 
> Ever tried to ride your bike on ice? (It's freakin fun )
> 
> Sent from my phone because my pc broke.

Click to collapse



No... There's no such thing in Brazil. The only ice available is the one on the refrigerator and on ice skating places (they are all closed places)...

Best Android launcher and why?

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## _Variable (Feb 3, 2013)

Stock Touchwiz, fast and fluid.

Nexus 4 or Galaxy S4

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 3, 2013)

Galaxy 4.

Best theme for Chooser? (excluding stock) 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## goast (Feb 3, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Galaxy 4.
> 
> Best theme for Chooser? (excluding stock)
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Any by Kevin beegan

Cajun Turkey or black forest ham?

abracadabra'ed from my sorcerized galaxy nexus


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 3, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*

I don't now, I don't use themes.

What are you doing right now?

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> I don't now, I don't use themes.
> 
> What are you doing right now?
> 
> Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Just on my tablet.

Do you think the next 15 years will bring forth greater changes in technology than the past 15 years?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 3, 2013)

I highly doubt that. Though you never know :silly:

Best keyboard app for android? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 3, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Best keyboard app for android?

Click to collapse



Keyboard dock for the ASUS TF700T...or the RockSoul bluetooth CMD keyboard.

/question=null


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 3, 2013)

/answer=null

Why do i like Miui so much?

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 3, 2013)

race55 said:


> /answer=null
> 
> Why do i like Miui so much?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Because you like the ios look :silly:
Who's gonna win the superbowl?


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 3, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Who's gonna win the superbowl?

Click to collapse



San Francisco of course!

/question=null


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 3, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*

/answer=yes.

Why can't I use Tapatalk? :sly:

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## husam666 (Feb 4, 2013)

Because it's designed for humans

do you even lift?


----------



## moparfreak426 (Feb 4, 2013)

I wanna lift my jeep about 3 inches so i can put some 31x10.50's on it. 

When can i afford the galaxy s4?

Sent from an Apple killing JellyBean


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 4, 2013)

moparfreak426 said:


> I wanna lift my jeep about 3 inches so i can put some 31x10.50's on it.
> 
> When can i afford the galaxy s4?
> 
> Sent from an Apple killing JellyBean

Click to collapse



When you make more money...
Why can't new orleans keep the lights on??? Lol


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 4, 2013)

Cuz the pelicans are asleep.
Which is your most prizes possession?

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## HazyJMac (Feb 4, 2013)

Kabir Saxena said:


> Cuz the pelicans are asleep.
> Which is your most prizes possession?
> 
> Sent from my rooted microwave

Click to collapse



My sense of humor. Life wouldn't be worth living without it.


Where do babies come from?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 4, 2013)

HazyJMac said:


> My sense of humor. Life wouldn't be worth living without it.
> 
> 
> Where do babies come from?
> ...

Click to collapse



Their parents.
Are you as bored as I am?


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 4, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Their parents.
> Are you as bored as I am?

Click to collapse



I don't know how you're bored 

take or not? 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## Ev1dence (Feb 4, 2013)

*ctsfepa COMPILED*



iammtxd said:


> I don't know how you're bored
> 
> take or not?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A free hug from you? - Definitely, yes! 

Would the person who is going to answer my post like a free hug from me as well?


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes. Unless you're gonna stab me while at it 

How happy are you ? 1-10

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 4, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Yes. Unless you're gonna stab me while at it
> 
> How happy are you ? 1-10
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



1 because Monday and School.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 4, 2013)

Y u no follow rules?

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 4, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*

I DO follow the rules.

Y u no live in Sweden?

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 4, 2013)

Because it's cold.
Which is the best gaming laptop money can buy?

Sent from my rooted microwave


----------



## TingTingin (Feb 4, 2013)

The Microsoft 2001 playbox

Y is w called w when it looks like 2 V's


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 4, 2013)

tingtingin said:


> Y is w called w when it looks like 2 V's

Click to collapse



Wow that's a very good question!
I had to Goog it:
Answer:
English uses the Latin alphabet of the Romans. However, this had no letter suitable for representing the speech sound /w/ which was used in Old English, though phonetically the sound represented by /v/ was quite close. In the 7th century scribes wrote uu for /w/; later they used the runic symbol known as wynn. European scribes had continued to write uu, and this usage returned to England with the Norman Conquest in 1066. Early printers sometimes used vv for lack of a w in their type. The name double-u recalls the former identity of u and v, which you can also see in a number of  words with a related origin, for example flour/flower, guard/ward, or suede/Swede.

(Based on the Oxford Companion to the English Language)

[Q] Best route to mental discipline and a forgiving attitude?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 4, 2013)

A good way is My little Pony:  Friendship is magic

Note 10.1 or nexus 10?

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 4, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*



UndisputedGuy said:


> My little Pony:  Friendship is magic
> 
> Note 10.1 or nexus 10
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 10

Should I join Chi Delta?

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2013)

No...:what:
Should thanks be allowed in off topic section??

sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 4, 2013)

dagger said:


> No...:what:
> Should thanks be allowed in off topic section??
> 
> sent from my phone using hands and brain...

Click to collapse



No... because then people just thank each other repetitively just to up their thanks count, which is pointless...

Why do I want to upgrade my phone so bad even though it has a stable cm10.1?


----------



## moparfreak426 (Feb 4, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> No... because then people just thank each other repetitively just to up their thanks count, which is pointless...
> 
> Why do I want to upgrade my phone so bad even though it has a stable cm10.1?

Click to collapse



Cuz we all want the newest, fastest, most high spec'd device out.... 

Why do i all of a sudden not really wanna up to the galaxy s3 and wanting to save for a galaxy s4?

Sent from an Apple killing JellyBean


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 5, 2013)

moparfreak426 said:


> Cuz we all want the newest, fastest, most high spec'd device out....
> 
> Why do i all of a sudden not really wanna up to the galaxy s3 and wanting to save for a galaxy s4?
> 
> Sent from an Apple killing JellyBean

Click to collapse



because S4 is looking way cooler than S3

A good way to get a better mood (1) and to sleep easily(2)?

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 5, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> A good way to get a better mood (1) and to sleep easily(2)?

Click to collapse



Accomplish something each day.
Stay active and recreate with gusto.
Lend a hand to someone who needs help.

Do this this and you will get plenty of rest...and want to do it on a daily basis.

No question:
next!


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 5, 2013)

Favourite football/soccer team?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 5, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Favourite football/soccer team?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app.
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Club America from Mexico!! :thumbup:
Why did the horse got run over by the 18 wheeler? 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I had a dream once. ..then I woke up


----------



## mikef (Feb 5, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Club America from Mexico!! :thumbup:
> Why did the horse got run over by the 18 wheeler?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I had a dream once. ..then I woke up

Click to collapse



Because he didn't use his tail signals.

Do you look at the keyboard when typing?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 5, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Club America from Mexico!! :thumbup:
> Why did the horse got run over by the 18 wheeler?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I had a dream once. ..then I woke up

Click to collapse



The Amish Mafia
What's your favorite food?


----------



## jma9454 (Feb 5, 2013)

mf2112 said:


> Because he didn't use his tail signals.
> Do you look at the keyboard when typing?

Click to collapse



Haha, that is a great answer!
On a computer, I look down about once per sentence, I think. On my kindle with gesture typing, I look about once every other word. 



Ichigo said:


> What's your favorite food?

Click to collapse



Possibly Mediterranean, but there is do much good food, I don't limit what my good consumption.


What brand(s) of headphones/earbuds under $20 are the best?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 5, 2013)

mf2112 said:


> Because he didn't use his tail signals.
> 
> Do you look at the keyboard when typing?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



Baahahahahahaha....good reply but no! He was chasing teh chicken!! 111!!1!!!
Who dat? 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I had a dream once. ..then I woke up


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Baahahahahahaha....good reply but no! He was chasing teh chicken!! 111!!1!!!
> Who dat?
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I had a dream once. ..then I woke up

Click to collapse



Postman. 

How much is the bribe to become a mod without selection process? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> Postman.
> 
> How much is the bribe to become a mod without selection process?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Over $9000!! 
Tofu or soy bean? 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I had a dream once. ..then I woke up


----------



## jma9454 (Feb 5, 2013)

Definitely soy beans (edamame).
Will someone answer my previous question? 
Don't just say yes, but answer it please. Thank you.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

Aeronautical... more money to be made... 
Why must people post here without asking a question, is this thread that hard to understand?


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Aeronautical... more money to be made...
> Why must people post here without asking a question, is this thread that hard to understand?

Click to collapse



Apparently, understanding is part of common sense and it seems we have a consensus that world lacks it. 

How come that with advance in technology people are getting more stupid in general rather than smarter? (I guess I know the answer) 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 5, 2013)

undercover said:


> Apparently, understanding is part of common sense and it seems we have a consensus that world lacks it.
> 
> How come that with advance in technology people are getting more stupid in general rather than smarter? (I guess I know the answer)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No you don't!! 111!!

What's the dog food doing in the restroom? 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I had a dream once. ..then I woke up


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> No you don't!! 111!!
> 
> What's the dog food doing in the restroom?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What are you doing in the kennels? 

What colour is orange REALLY? (serious question). 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 5, 2013)

#ff7f00...  serious answer!
So I ask you, what colour is orange really? Because I haven't a clue!


----------



## undercover (Feb 5, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> #ff7f00...  serious answer!
> So I ask you, what colour is orange really? Because I haven't a clue!

Click to collapse



Lol. Good answer. 

Green. 

What shall I ask next? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 5, 2013)

Nothing.
How to concentrate better?

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 5, 2013)

Eat gum. And keep your phone in pocket! 

Are you hungry? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Opie Knievel (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes.  Some breakfast would be nice.

How do you like your coffee?


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 5, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*

2 spoons coffee, 1/2 water, 1/2 milk and 3 small spoons sugar. Only to hide the real taste, which tastes life. I hate it.

Which is your favourite game?

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 5, 2013)

COD MW3

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## _Variable (Feb 5, 2013)

No q.

How do i make a flower on a 2d graphing calc?

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100 | Android 4.0.4 ICS | Sun Cellular
*PM me if you need help*


----------



## bassie1995 (Feb 5, 2013)

OptimusLove said:


> No q.
> 
> How do i make a flower on a 2d graphing calc?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lots of parts of circles, and a stalk.

Lap- or desktop?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Feb 5, 2013)

bassie1995 said:


> Lots of parts of circles, and a stalk.
> 
> Lap- or desktop?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Desktop for sure.

Should I buy a Nexus 4 or wait for Google to release something better?

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 5, 2013)

4

What kind of sofas have you got? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Feb 5, 2013)

Leather recliners 

Best headphones in your opinion

If I helped, hit that thanks button!

HTC Desire HD (IceColdSandwich)
Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Awesomeness)


----------



## jma9454 (Feb 5, 2013)

Sorry for not following the rules with this post...


OptimusLove said:


> How do i make a flower on a 2d graphing calc?

Click to collapse



On a TI-83 or 84 switch to polar under menu and use a sine function. I can't help with the stupid Cassio.
TI is where it's at!  BTW, if someone needs help with a 83 or 84, I can do everything; even program.


GuyInTheCorner said:


> Best headphones in your opinion

Click to collapse



I would answer this, but I don't have one. I asked this same question with a price limit attached and never got answered a few pages back.

My question is therefore, who has a good answer to the previous question, with the added challenge of keeping things cheap-ish?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Feb 6, 2013)

jma9454 said:


> Sorry for not following the rules with this post...
> 
> On a TI-83 or 84 switch to polar under menu and use a sine function. I can't help with the stupid Cassio.
> TI is where it's at!  BTW, if someone needs help with a 83 or 84, I can do everything; even program.
> ...

Click to collapse



I spent $40 (rebate) for Skullcandy 50/50's. Not bad at all, decent sound and powerful bass until they broke (after 8 months of lots of use). That on earbuds.
I have a  Turtle Beach headset, not bad at all for $30 after rebate.

Should I buy the Nexus 4 or wait until Google sells something even better?

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (Feb 6, 2013)

jma9454 said:


> Sorry for not following the rules with this post...
> 
> On a TI-83 or 84 switch to polar under menu and use a sine function. I can't help with the stupid Cassio.
> TI is where it's at!  BTW, if someone needs help with a 83 or 84, I can do everything; even program.
> ...

Click to collapse



Skull candy 50/50 mentioned above for $10 at any tjmaxx... multiple colors... In line mic... best cheap price headphones I've ever bought




        HAHA...I bet you thought there was gonna be something awesome here, but it's just a regular old signature

GalaxyMOD spilled ink on my MulitiWindows


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 6, 2013)

o0BlacknesS0o said:


> Skull candy 50/50 mentioned above for $10 at any tjmaxx... multiple colors... In line mic... best cheap price headphones I've ever bought
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where's your question?
Skull candy headphones are okay.
Why does life suck?


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 6, 2013)

Because were depressed? 

Favourite soft drink? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## mmichal2 (Feb 6, 2013)

jack daniels + sprite  

 Who won the super bowl?


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Feb 6, 2013)

mmichal2 said:


> jack daniels + sprite
> 
> Who won the super bowl?

Click to collapse



Baltimore.

My question was never answered.. Look 2-3 posts above

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trarry (Feb 6, 2013)

BurnRubber90 said:


> Baltimore.
> 
> My question was never answered.. Look 2-3 posts above
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Wait for something better!

Why is 'bra' singular and 'panties' plural?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 6, 2013)

(You shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in off topic)
""Bra" is short for "Brassiere," a French word that originally meant "a child's jacket with sleeves." It derives from an Old French word for "arms." Eventually, the word came to refer to the modern undergarment.

Thus, by replacing one word with the other, we go from "a brassiere" (singular) to "a bra" (also singular).

"Panties" derives from the word "pants," which was shortened from the original word "pantaloons," another French word. "Pantaloons" originally referred to a general *style* or *class* of garments either worn in Venice or assumed to have originated there. (That word was further derived from Saint Pantaleon, the patron saint of Venice.)

Again, by replacement, "he's wearning pantaloons" (plural) became "he's wearing pants" (also plural). " 

How often does titanium backup pro go on sale?

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 6, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> (You shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in off topic)
> ""Bra" is short for "Brassiere," a French word that originally meant "a child's jacket with sleeves." It derives from an Old French word for "arms." Eventually, the word came to refer to the modern undergarment.
> 
> Thus, by replacing one word with the other, we go from "a brassiere" (singular) to "a bra" (also singular).
> ...

Click to collapse



Very few times I guess.

Xperia S or Galaxy S2?

The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Feb 6, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Very few times I guess.
> 
> Xperia S or Galaxy S2?
> 
> The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_

Click to collapse



galaxy s2
Xiaomi Mi2 or Nexus 4?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 6, 2013)

Nexus 4 for sure.
Alienware or RAZER?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Feb 7, 2013)

chalak said:


> Nexus 4 for sure.
> Alienware or RAZER?
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



Alienware.

Touchwiz or Sense?

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RomWiz (Feb 7, 2013)

*Sv: Answer a question, then ask one!*



BurnRubber90 said:


> Alienware.
> 
> Touchwiz or Sense?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Touchwiz

Black ops 2 or bf3? (MP)

Sent from my Black phone that is at place 970 in LGs optimus list and running Marvel Rom.


----------



## Talal916 (Feb 7, 2013)

RomWiz said:


> Touchwiz
> 
> Black ops 2 or bf3? (MP)
> 
> Sent from my Black phone that is at place 970 in LGs optimus list and running Marvel Rom.

Click to collapse



Bf3 for sure

You're in a third world country on vacation and you get these symptoms from food poisoning. Which would you rather have: Constant Vomiting or Diarrhea

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hayden18 (Feb 7, 2013)

Talal916 said:


> Bf3 for sure
> 
> You're in a third world country on vacation and you get these symptoms from food poisoning. Which would you rather have: Constant Vomiting or Diarrhea
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Vomiting, because diarrhea is just awful

Why did I drop my phone? :banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 7, 2013)

pepo930 said:


> Because of Gravity
> 
> 
> Never use a computer again or never have interactions with someone from the opposite sex?

Click to collapse



Mmmm...no computer...then again 30 years of marriage ain't exactly the loveboat.

Glad I didn't have to field that sheeit or barf question.

No question (as usual)

Next:


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 7, 2013)

Kobe Bryant or Lebron James?

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 7, 2013)

LeBron 

Aosp or stock (TW, Sense, TimeScape... You name it)? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 7, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> LeBron
> 
> Aosp or stock (TW, Sense, TimeScape... You name it)?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Sense any day bro.

What is your all time favourite android app?

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 7, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*

XDA.

/question=null

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 7, 2013)

[Q]
How fast can you run?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, I can do a full court sprint in about 4-5 seconds, so that makes it about 20-25 feet/second.
Which is your all time favourite movie franchise?

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 8, 2013)

chalak said:


> Well, I can do a full court sprint in about 4-5 seconds, so that makes it about 20-25 feet/second.

Click to collapse



Woof pretty quick!



> Which is your all time favourite movie franchise?

Click to collapse



Mmmm... Star Trek...now that JJ Abrams is breathing new life into it.

[Q]
How close is the human race to going back to bearskins and knives? (please attempt an in depth answer)


----------



## TingTingin (Feb 8, 2013)

*crazy conspiracy voice* 

Way I see it we got a good two years b4 the aliens the aliens in area 51 get there kill orders and when that happens it means there alien brethren are on the way we won't be able to hide in our tech filled cities as these aliens have eletrolocaters so it's gonna be bearskins and knives for us

Favorite video game franchise or game?

Phone Slow? go *------>HERE<------*



        Ubuntu phone OS announced 





what do u think share your thoughts --->HERE<---


_____________________________________
 _* "All my life I had one dream to achieve many many goals" *_​


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Feb 8, 2013)

tingtingin said:


> *crazy conspiracy voice*
> 
> Way I see it we got a good two years b4 the aliens the aliens in area 51 get there kill orders and when that happens it means there alien brethren are on the way we won't be able to hide in our tech filled cities as these aliens have eletrolocaters so it's gonna be bearskins and knives for us
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm a motorsports fan, so the deceased Papyrus Racing series and iRacing (which is basically where most Papyrus engineers have been working after Papyrus closed it's doors).

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 AM ----------

Favorite phone brand?


----------



## thlinx (Feb 8, 2013)

Lion king

Why do French Canadians climb cell towers?

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 8, 2013)

Because they wanna get high.
How many pushups can you do in one go? Be honest. 

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 8, 2013)

Only about 30

What is your opinion on cheese?

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 8, 2013)

Cheese is so delicious! I love cheese!!

Did you ever completed a game over 10 times? Which game?




        I did lol, Chrono Trigger FTW!
    


"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## TingTingin (Feb 8, 2013)

God of war (the first one)

Favorite video game character?

Phone Slow? go *------>HERE<------*
_____________________________________
 _* "All my life I had one dream to achieve many many goals" *_​


----------



## dabeez98 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ahri in LoL
Do you have a damaged pendrive?


----------



## thlinx (Feb 8, 2013)

daxanh said:


> Ahri in LoL
> Do you have a damaged pendrive?

Click to collapse



No but a damaged ego from being butt robbed in the pen..

Glass or plastic?

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TingTingin (Feb 8, 2013)

Plastic

Pepsi or coke

Phone Slow? go *------>HERE<------*
_____________________________________
 _* "All my life I had one dream to achieve many many goals" *_​


----------



## briansusilo (Feb 8, 2013)

tingtingin said:


> Plastic
> 
> Pepsi or coke
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fanta is better, but if there is no, I vote coke...

Who are you?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 8, 2013)

briansusilo said:


> Fanta is better, but if there is no, I vote coke...
> 
> Who are you?

Click to collapse



Someone who is informing you that you shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in Off Topic.

Healthy food or junk food?

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 9, 2013)

Junk food all the freaking way! 

Do you exercise regularly? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 9, 2013)

Well, I play basketball regularly, so that can be considered as exercise, so yeah.
Which is you favourite song of all time?


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 9, 2013)

chalak said:


> Well, I play basketball regularly, so that can be considered as exercise, so yeah.
> Which is you favourite song of all time?

Click to collapse



All songs by Girls' generation :thumbup:

are nexus phones brick-proof? 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## ortrigger (Feb 9, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> All songs by Girls' generation :thumbup:
> 
> are nexus phones brick-proof?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. But they are harder to brick.

Led Zeppelin or Rolling Stones?


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 9, 2013)

ortrigger said:


> No. But they are harder to brick.
> 
> Led Zeppelin or Rolling Stones?

Click to collapse



Led Zepellin

Gamma Ray or Unisonic or Stratovarius or Blind Guardian ?

(Second best Power Metal band, because first is Helloween and no discussion about it lol)

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## EricCantona2653 (Feb 10, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Led Zepellin
> 
> Gamma Ray or Unisonic or Stratovarius or Blind Guardian ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



stratovarius XD


Bulbasaur, Charmander, or Squirtle??? Hahahaha XD

Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 10, 2013)

Charmander. Can't avoid Charizard.

063_XOBX or XBOX_360?

The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_

_"Human Stupidity Has No Bounds." - 063_XOBX_


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 10, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Charmander. Can't avoid Charizard.
> 
> 063_XOBX or XBOX_360?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xobx

Winter or summer 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 10, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Xobx
> 
> Winter or summer
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Winter

Do you play Ingress? 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## BadBone2k (Feb 10, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Do you play Ingress?

Click to collapse



Yes, I do.

Do you like apple pie?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 10, 2013)

BadBone2k said:


> Yes, I do.
> 
> Do you like apple pie?

Click to collapse



I love apple pie.  *Viva la resistance* 

Do you like to fly in airplanes? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 10, 2013)

No. I get airsick. Ships and trains are better.
Favourite author?

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 12, 2013)

chalak said:


> Favourite author?

Click to collapse



Gen. Chuck Yeager

What would be a good method for raising stick built roof trusses with a 20 foot span set on #2 grade fir 2x6 ledgers @ 10 pounds per sq ft sheet load.


----------



## tobiascuypers (Feb 12, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Gen. Chuck Yeager
> 
> What would be a good method for raising stick built roof trusses with a 20 foot span set on #2 grade fir 2x6 ledgers @ 10 pounds per sq ft sheet load.

Click to collapse



Probably the correct way. 

AOSP, CM, PA, or AOKP?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 12, 2013)

PAC ROMs FTW!
Should I buy a Razer Blade or an Alienware m17x?


Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 12, 2013)

chalak said:


> PAC ROMs FTW!
> Should I buy a Razer Blade or an Alienware m17x?
> 
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Buy the Razor Blade hands down.

Whats your favorite custom kernel?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## nachonovoa27 (Feb 12, 2013)

Dmas kernel for glide... 

What's your favorite Rom?

Sent from my SGH-I927 using xda app-developers app


----------



## megablakbar (Feb 12, 2013)

Xperia premium 3.0 
What is your phone?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arif41 (Feb 12, 2013)

megablakbar said:


> Xperia premium 3.0
> What is your phone?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Xperia Mini
Am I handsome ?

Sent from my ST15i


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 12, 2013)

No. 

Les Paul or Stratocaster? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## cor4twenty (Feb 12, 2013)

Less Paul. Satriani or vai

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Stereo8 (Feb 12, 2013)

cor4twenty said:


> Less Paul. Satriani or vai
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Who?

TF card or SD card? Google for TF card...

Sent from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Feb 12, 2013)

SD Card all the way.

Your opinion on the new HTC 'One' M7?

Push that thanks button if I helped!
___________________________________________
HTC Desire HD (A9191 ACE) IceColdSandwich
Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 (GT-N8010) Stock


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 12, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> SD Card all the way.
> 
> Your opinion on the new HTC 'One' M7?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I want it but I'm gonna buy an HOX+ in a week or so.

Favorite TV show

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Feb 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I want it but I'm gonna buy an HOX+ in a week or so.
> 
> Favorite TV show
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dexter

favorite movie ever?


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 12, 2013)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Dexter
> 
> favorite movie ever?

Click to collapse



Resident evil!

Have you ever done some silly things to your phone and it was bricked? 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 12, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Resident evil!
> 
> Have you ever done some silly things to your phone and it was bricked?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope. I'm too pro fo dat. Also I ain't got time fo dat.

Rage Comics or Advice Animals?

The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_

_"Human Stupidity Has No Bounds." - 063_XOBX_


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 12, 2013)

Rage comics. 


White or red pasta?

Sent from my ME865 using xda premium


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 12, 2013)

Kronosthelordoftime said:


> Rage comics.
> 
> 
> White or red pasta?
> ...

Click to collapse



White pasta
Your favourite tennis player?

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 12, 2013)

chalak said:


> White pasta
> Your favourite tennis player?
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Michael Jackson


Why?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 12, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Michael Jackson
> 
> 
> Why?

Click to collapse



Because he is the King Of Poop 

Whats your favorite vehicle?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Feb 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Because he is the King Of Poop
> 
> Whats your favorite vehicle?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Stroller

Pi?


----------



## RomWiz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Sv: Answer a question, then ask one!*



QuantumFoam said:


> Stroller
> 
> Pi?

Click to collapse



3.14?

Sense or nonsense?

Skickat från min HTC Sensation Z710e via Tapatalk 2


----------



## redrumsilence (Feb 12, 2013)

RomWiz said:


> 3.14?
> 
> Sense or nonsense?
> 
> Skickat från min HTC Sensation Z710e via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nonsense, doesn't work on a Nexus

From Charlie And The Chocolate Factory, which character would you be?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## shutt1e (Feb 12, 2013)

redrumsilence said:


> Nonsense, doesn't work on a Nexus
> 
> From Charlie And The Chocolate Factory, which character would you be?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



the grandfather

who is the most cute girl in the world?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Feb 12, 2013)

shutt1e said:


> the grandfather
> 
> who is the most cute girl in the world?

Click to collapse



My GF 

Worst device manufacturer?

If I helped, hit that thanks button!

HTC Desire HD (IceColdSandwich)
Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Awesomeness)


----------



## domini99 (Feb 12, 2013)

Microsoft.

and the best?

Sent from my sending thing..
and just in case, banned with my *ban*ana


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 12, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> My GF
> 
> Worst device manufacturer?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awwwww 

RIM Aka Blackberry

Why did the Flintstones celebrate Christmas?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## RomWiz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Sv: Answer a question, then ask one!*



DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Awwwww
> 
> RIM Aka Blackberry
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How should i know? 

Modded or stock dpi? 

Skickat från min HTC Sensation Z710e via Tapatalk 2


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Awwwww
> 
> RIM Aka Blackberry
> 
> Why did the Flintstones celebrate Christmas?

Click to collapse



Great question. I guess someone was bound to die since it was winter and flu season during the the Stone Age. So they were celebrating one less mouth to feed in the spring.


RomWiz said:


> How should i know?
> 
> Modded or stock dpi?

Click to collapse



Stock

Manchester United or Real Madrid


----------



## RomWiz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Sv: Answer a question, then ask one!*



m0cha5hake said:


> Great question. I guess someone was bound to die since it was winter and flu season during the the Stone Age. So they were celebrating one less mouth to feed in the spring.
> 
> 
> Stock
> ...

Click to collapse



Real

Do you want juventus or Celtic to win tonight? 

Skickat från min HTC Sensation Z710e via Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 12, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Great question. I guess someone was bound to die since it was winter and flu season during the the Stone Age. So they were celebrating one less mouth to feed in the spring.
> 
> 
> Stock
> ...

Click to collapse



*I thought it was an interesting question Lol

Real Madrid

What is your favorite athlete 



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 12, 2013)

RomWiz said:


> Real
> 
> Do you want juventus or Celtic to win tonight?
> 
> Skickat från min HTC Sensation Z710e via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Juve (and united )

EPL, La Liga, Seria A, or Bundesliga


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 12, 2013)

ichanic said:


> The one that makes me the most money   (I actually don't do that lol)
> 
> Why is the ocean salty?

Click to collapse



Because its not filtered

Incandescent or fluorescent bulbs


----------



## arif41 (Feb 12, 2013)

Incasdecent

Are slenderman handsome ?

Sent from my ST15i . STAHP


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Feb 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Awwwww

Click to collapse




Hehe :thumbup:




awriefwumbo said:


> Incasdecent
> 
> Are slenderman handsome ?
> 
> Sent from my ST15i . STAHP

Click to collapse



Yes, that's why everyone tuns away from your beauty 

Genuine question: Any ideas for a Valentine's Present (I bought her a S2 for her birthday, so nothing too big really)?

If I helped, hit that thanks button!

HTC Desire HD (IceColdSandwich)
Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Awesomeness)


----------



## mingolianbeef (Feb 13, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Hehe :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can't go wrong with a tablet.  and if ur really feeling cheap, get her a mall kiosk phone case lol

Question: what phone do you think is better, GS3 or GNex, the S3 is badass, but nexus phomes always get the newest OS updates for years

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 13, 2013)

ognimnella said:


> You can't go wrong with a tablet.  and if ur really feeling cheap, get her a mall kiosk phone case lol
> 
> Question: what phone do you think is better, GS3 or GNex, the S3 is badass, but nexus phomes always get the newest OS updates for years
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Depends on the version of the S3. If It's one with a lot of development, chances are its gonna be like the S1, which still gets all the latest custom roms. I would go with a s3.

What is your favorite action movie?

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 13, 2013)

race55 said:


> Depends on the version of the S3. If It's one with a lot of development, chances are its gonna be like the S1, which still gets all the latest custom roms. I would go with a s3.
> 
> What is your favorite action movie?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Any of the Die Hard movies. "Yippie ki yay mother f***er*"

Favorite ROM developer?



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## mingolianbeef (Feb 13, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Any of the Die Hard movies. "Yippie ki yay mother f***er*"
> 
> Favorite ROM developer?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mazda from team D.I.R.T. the dude is beast.

Favorite ROM.?

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 13, 2013)

ognimnella said:


> Mazda from team D.I.R.T. the dude is beast.
> 
> Favorite ROM.?
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



At the moment its RootBox

What city or town were u born in?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Feb 13, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> At the moment its RootBox
> 
> What city or town were u born in?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Toledo, Ohio

If you inherited a million dollars tomorrow, how would you spend it?


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 13, 2013)

House, a Mercedes, new computer and a lot of food. The rest shall go to charity. 

What was the happiest moment of your life? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 13, 2013)

When I won the best player award for a tournament.
What was the most awkward moment of your life?


----------



## mingolianbeef (Feb 13, 2013)

chalak said:


> When I won the best player award for a tournament.
> What was the most awkward moment of your life?

Click to collapse



When I had to kiss a girl for the first time lmao, epic fail would be an understatement.

If I gave u 3 wishes what would they be.?

"There's No iOS in Android, but there is in idiots" - words from this wise guy via the XDA app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 13, 2013)

1. More money
2. More money
3. More wishes

What is the thing you like most about xda?


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 13, 2013)

chalak said:


> 1. More money
> 2. More money
> 3. More wishes
> 
> What is the thing you like most about xda?

Click to collapse



The off-topic forums 


Would you rather eat an Apple pie with worms or a Cherry pie with onions?


Sent from my Tetsusaiga


----------



## TingTingin (Feb 13, 2013)

chalak said:


> 1. More money
> 2. More money
> 3. More wishes
> 
> What is the thing you like most about xda?

Click to collapse



That it forces me to learn about android or get trolled oh and the noobs gotta love the noobs

What are your thoughts on the upcoming ubuntu phone OS?

PHONE SLOW CLICK ME?
_____________________________________
 _"Your signature has been granted superuser permissions"_​


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks good but my guts say it's not gonna be a success. 

Guitar out drums? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 13, 2013)

Drums.
Metallica or Guns and Roses?

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## lars1216 (Feb 13, 2013)

Guns n roses.

Buying an ouya yes or no?

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## arif41 (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes

Does the USB OTG useless

Sent from my Xperia Mini


----------



## TingTingin (Feb 13, 2013)

Heeeeeeeell no it's one of the most useful features of the android operating system

Favorite singer?

PHONE SLOW CLICK ME?
_____________________________________
 _"Your signature has been granted superuser permissions"_​


----------



## arif41 (Feb 13, 2013)

Benjamin Burnley from Breaking Benjamin

Do you like to fart in public ?

Sent from my Xperia Mini


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 13, 2013)

awriefwumbo said:


> Benjamin Burnley from Breaking Benjamin
> 
> Do you like to fart in public ?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Mini

Click to collapse



If its silent, yes 

Solar or water power


----------



## 420 Ghost (Feb 13, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> If its silent, yes
> 
> Solar or water power

Click to collapse



Water.

What introduced you to XDA?


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 13, 2013)

The desire to have GB on my X10 mini pro

Breaking All Illusions (Dream Theater) guitar solo or Carry on Wayward Son (Kansas) guitar solo?




        I'm 100% Breaking All Illusions... This solo is so perfect *-*, John Petrucci is a guitar genius
    


"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 14, 2013)

420 Ghost said:


> Water.
> 
> What introduced you to XDA?

Click to collapse



Increasing the 150MB
internal of my Wildfire S. (Which I still own -.-)






XxLordxX said:


> The desire to have GB on my X10 mini pro
> 
> Breaking All Illusions (Dream Theater) guitar solo or Carry on Wayward Son (Kansas) guitar solo?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dream theater.

Security guard or Mall cop?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 14, 2013)

Mall cop.
If you could choose, How would you prefer to die?

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Feb 14, 2013)

chalak said:


> Mall cop.
> If you could choose, How would you prefer to die?
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Crushed by a giant taco. Lmao.

Favorite song? (Any genre/artist)

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 14, 2013)

So far away- avenged sevenfold
Favourite cuisine?

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 14, 2013)

chalak said:


> So far away- avenged sevenfold
> Favourite cuisine?
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Italian. I adore it.

Normal straw or swirly straw?

Sent from my pasta


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 14, 2013)

Normal 

Pie or status bar? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 14, 2013)

Pie.
Would you rather die of hunger or die of thirst?

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 14, 2013)

Neither. What's with the death questions?

Nyan cat or Justin Beiber?

Sent from My Wildfire S powered by Sense 2.1 running on Android 2.3.5 :/


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 14, 2013)

Pushkar Kurhekar said:


> Neither. What's with the death questions?
> 
> Nyan cat or Justin Beiber?
> 
> Sent from My Wildfire S powered by Sense 2.1 running on Android 2.3.5 :/

Click to collapse



Nyan cat. 

Unlimited money or endless youth?


----------



## megablakbar (Feb 14, 2013)

Kronosthelordoftime said:


> Nyan cat.
> 
> Unlimited money or endless youth?

Click to collapse



Unlimited money
Should I get a new video (nvidia geforce gtx 560)card or buy a birthday gift for my friend

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 14, 2013)

megablakbar said:


> Unlimited money
> Should I get a new video (nvidia geforce gtx 560)card or buy a birthday gift for my friend
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Buy the graphic card for yourself man... If he's really your friend he won't mind lol

Why is bacon so good?

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 14, 2013)

It was blessed by chuck Norris 

Exynos 8 core vs Snapdragon 800


Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 14, 2013)

Exynos octa core.
Favourite color combination?

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Feb 14, 2013)

chalak said:


> Exynos octa core.
> Favourite color combination?
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Gold and royal red.

Do you think these are good presents (got em for my GF, wanted a second opinion)  :

Armani Perfume,
(Very Convincing Fake) Ugg Boots
Otterbox case for her S2
S2
Diamante

If I helped, hit that thanks button!

HTC Desire HD (IceColdSandwich)
Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Awesomeness)


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 14, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Gold and royal red.
> 
> Do you think these are good presents (got em for my GC, wanted a second opinion)  :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd be able to tell you if I knew what GC stood for. 

What's a GC? xD


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Feb 14, 2013)

Kronosthelordoftime said:


> I'd be able to tell you if I knew what GC stood for.
> 
> What's a GC? xD

Click to collapse



I meant GF xD

If I helped, hit that thanks button!

HTC Desire HD (IceColdSandwich)
Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Awesomeness)


----------



## darktanget (Feb 14, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> I meant GF xD
> 
> If I helped, hit that thanks button!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Were is ur question??


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 14, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Gold and royal red.
> 
> Do you think these are good presents (got em for my GF, wanted a second opinion)  :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great choice! Specially the S ll. Try getting the Nexus 4 though. The effort taken to get one will be proof of love xD


Coke or diet coke?


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 15, 2013)

Kronosthelordoftime said:


> Great choice! Specially the S ll. Try getting the Nexus 4 though. The effort taken to get one will be proof of love xD
> 
> 
> Coke or diet coke?

Click to collapse



Coke

Which of my fan fictions is better (read them before!)? (I really like both and want to see a second opinion about it )
Finding Peace (Chrono Trigger) or Two Sides of The Same Coin (Lucky Star)
Link for them here: http://fanfiction.net/~xxlordxx

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## tobiascuypers (Feb 15, 2013)

They are both equally good. 

Asus or Linovo for new laptop?


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 15, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> They are both equally good.
> 
> Asus or Linovo for new laptop?

Click to collapse



Thanks 
Asus. But if possible Dell (my dad work with computers for almost 20 years and he said Dell never had any problems so far)

Ubuntu or Fedora?

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## tobiascuypers (Feb 15, 2013)

Ubuntu. Nuff said.

Pineapple of Apples?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 15, 2013)

Apples. Pineapples on pizza though.

Neapolitan or chocolate chip


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 15, 2013)

Chocolate chip. 
The Avengers or The Justice League?

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 15, 2013)

Avengers.

HTC or Samsung Or Sony?

Sent from My Wildfire S powered by Sense 2.1 running on Android 2.3.5 :/


----------



## arif41 (Feb 15, 2013)

Sony .

Touchwizz , NXT , Optimus UI ?

Sent from my Xperia Mini


----------



## Thin_Bezel (Feb 15, 2013)

Touchwizz

Xperia Z or DROID DNA

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 15, 2013)

Xperia Z
Pes or FIFA?

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 15, 2013)

chalak said:


> Pes or FIFA?
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



I don't know

Why did this thread > http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=824669 die who killed it?


----------



## RomWiz (Feb 15, 2013)

*Sv: Answer a question, then ask one!*



Thats OK said:


> I don't know
> 
> Why did this thread > http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=824669 die who killed it?

Click to collapse



Idk 

What time is it where you live? 

/Daniel


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 15, 2013)

RomWiz said:


> What time is it where you live?
> 
> /Daniel

Click to collapse



I don't know.

What is your address and do you leave any doors or windows unlocked while your away?


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 15, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> I don't know.
> 
> What is your address and do you leave any doors or windows unlocked while your away?

Click to collapse



Hogwarts. And yes. Fluffy's door xD



Glasses or contacts?


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 15, 2013)

Contacts 

How do you like your coffee? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Feb 15, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Contacts
> 
> How do you like your coffee?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Black, 3 sugars.

Best Keyboard?

If I helped, hit that thanks button!

HTC Desire HD (IceColdSandwich)
Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Awesomeness)


----------



## rahulnandwani (Feb 15, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Black, 3 sugars.
> 
> Best Keyboard?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SwiftKey 3  keyboard for sure

Best game??? 


Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda premium


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 15, 2013)

Osmos and World of Goo is the best android game I've played
Most useful android app?


----------



## rahulnandwani (Feb 15, 2013)

(1st Xda app ) then Blackmart and 4shared for obvious reasons 
Best show on tv??? 

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda premium


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 15, 2013)

> (1st Xda app ) then Blackmart and 4shared for obvious reasons
> Best show on tv???
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda premium

Click to collapse



F.R.I.E.N.D.S.

veg or non-veg?

Sent from my mountain bike


----------



## rahulnandwani (Feb 15, 2013)

Non veg I love it soooooooooooooooooooo much

Pepsi or Coca Cola 

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 15, 2013)

Coca cola for life
Mountain dew or sprite?

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## rahulnandwani (Feb 15, 2013)

Mountain dew Daar ke aage jeet hai 

Salman or shahrukh??? 

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't know.

Crap or nothing?

Sent from My Wildfire S powered by Sense 2.1 running on Android 2.3.5 :/


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 15, 2013)

Nothing. 
Would you rather be friendzoned or rejected completely? 

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 15, 2013)

Rejected completely. Friendzone is complete crap.

Laptop Or Desktop?

Sent from My Wildfire S powered by Sense 2.1 running on Android 2.3.5 :/


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 15, 2013)

Laptop. 

Beer or booze? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## billyts14 (Feb 15, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Laptop.
> 
> Beer or booze?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Beer

Perfect or last long?

Sent from Home


----------



## cikatrice (Feb 15, 2013)

billyts14 said:


> Beer
> 
> Perfect or last long?
> 
> Sent from Home

Click to collapse



both !

Why does the fire burn us? whyyyy ??? :crying:


Send from a little planet on the universe


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Feb 15, 2013)

cikatrice said:


> both !
> 
> Why does the fire burn us? whyyyy ??? :crying:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because aliens.

Favorite CM Theme Chooser theme?

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goast (Feb 15, 2013)

BurnRubber90 said:


> Because aliens.
> 
> Favorite CM Theme Chooser theme?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Supernova 

Favorite character on family guy?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Feb 15, 2013)

goast said:


> Supernova
> 
> Favorite character on family guy?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Stewie... Always Stewie..

Anyone use LiveProfile? 

If I helped, hit that thanks button!

HTC Desire HD (IceColdSandwich)
Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Awesomeness)


----------



## d4ncyb3r (Feb 15, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Stewie... Always Stewie..
> 
> Anyone use LiveProfile?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not anyone but some people have.

Why you like android phone?


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Feb 15, 2013)

d4ncyb3r said:


> Not anyone but some people have.
> 
> Why you like android phone?

Click to collapse



Because customization.

What do you expect from Key Lime Pie?

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 15, 2013)

It should be kicka**.
Why xda?

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 15, 2013)

chalak said:


> It should be kicka**.
> Why xda?
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Because it cool.

Do you call it a scale or ruler?


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 15, 2013)

> Do you call it a scale or ruler?

Click to collapse



[A] A ruler

Where is your car parked and is it unlocked?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 15, 2013)

Near my home and no.
You are afraid of?

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 15, 2013)

chalak said:


> Near my home and no.
> You are afraid of?
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Your pet- Megatron™.

Facebook or G+?


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 15, 2013)

Kronosthelordoftime said:


> Your pet- Megatron™.
> 
> Facebook or G+?

Click to collapse



Easy one - G+

Iron Maiden or Metallica?

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 16, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Easy one - G+
> 
> Iron Maiden or Metallica?
> 
> "This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)

Click to collapse



Iron Maiden

Guns N Roses or Eric Clapton?

Sent from my Gibson Les Paul


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 16, 2013)

Kronosthelordoftime said:


> Iron Maiden
> 
> Guns N Roses or Eric Clapton?
> 
> Sent from my Gibson Les Paul

Click to collapse



Eric Clapton

Megadeth or Slayer?

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 16, 2013)

Megadeth

Metallica or Megadeth? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 16, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Metallica

Did you play Tetris?

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## d4ncyb3r (Feb 16, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Metallica
> 
> Did you play Tetris?
> 
> Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Long time ago.
Close or open?

Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## arif41 (Feb 16, 2013)

Open .

SUM 41 or New Found Glory ?

Sent from my Xperia Mini


----------



## miglio1990 (Feb 16, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Sum41. 
Rugby or football? 

Inviato da Tapatalk


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 16, 2013)

miglio1990 said:


> Sum41.
> Rugby or football?
> 
> Inviato da Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Football. 

Cheese or butter?


----------



## rahulnandwani (Feb 16, 2013)

Cheese
Windows or Linux 

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda premium


----------



## Kou Dou (Feb 16, 2013)

rahulnandwani said:


> Cheese
> Windows or Linux
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Windows. 

How to install iOS on Android device and vice versa?


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 16, 2013)

Kou Dou said:


> Windows.
> 
> How to install iOS on Android device and vice versa?

Click to collapse



By banging your head against a wall screaming, "WHY? WHY?"

Why do you want to install iOS and Android and vice verse?


----------



## rahulnandwani (Feb 16, 2013)

Seriously 
A big why!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda premium


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 16, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*



Kou Dou said:


> Windows.
> 
> How to install iOS on Android device and vice versa?

Click to collapse



/answer=unavalaible_for_users_without_10_posts

Why won't anyone ban these users without 10 posts posting in OT? :sly:

Sent from my BMW E30 using XDA App


----------



## M_T_M (Feb 16, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> /answer=unavalaible_for_users_without_10_posts
> 
> Why won't anyone ban these users without 10 posts posting in OT? :sly:
> 
> Sent from my BMW E30 using XDA App

Click to collapse



You called?  

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 16, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*



M_T_M said:


> You called?
> 
> *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
> If I had a hammer...I'll tell what I do!

Click to collapse



Thanks for deleting that post. Here's a beer :beer:

Sent from my BMW E30 using XDA App


----------



## Thin_Bezel (Feb 16, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> /answer=unavalaible_for_users_without_10_posts
> 
> Why won't anyone ban these users without 10 posts posting in OT? :sly:
> 
> Sent from my BMW E30 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I don't have 10 posts too... 

Who knows.....
Nexus 4 or note 2

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rahulnandwani (Feb 16, 2013)

Note 2

Android os or i os  
Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda premium


----------



## c.kirk (Feb 16, 2013)

For the same reason people put a full version of Ubuntu on the evo. The same reason some guy took a ford fiesta and made it into a ba car and drifted around a track. For the same reason we go to space or eat ice cream and pop corn though they have no dietary value.
Because we can. (Or in some reasons because we can't or 'they' say we can't, so we must). Xda is all about tinkerers who tinker.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 16, 2013)

c.kirk said:


> For the same reason people put a full version of Ubuntu on the evo. The same reason some guy took a ford fiesta and made it into a ba car and drifted around a track. For the same reason we go to space or eat ice cream and pop corn though they have no dietary value.
> Because we can. (Or in some reasons because we can't or 'they' say we can't, so we must). Xda is all about tinkerers who tinker.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Don't use OT to get your 10 posts.

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 16, 2013)

[Q]
How many minutes do you waste daily here in the off topic section?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 16, 2013)

Way too many

What's your favourite book?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 16, 2013)

c.kirk said:


> For the same reason people put a full version of Ubuntu on the evo. The same reason some guy took a ford fiesta and made it into a ba car and drifted around a track. For the same reason we go to space or eat ice cream and pop corn though they have no dietary value.
> Because we can. (Or in some reasons because we can't or 'they' say we can't, so we must). Xda is all about tinkerers who tinker.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Actually, popcorn has been proven to be healthy in limited quantities.


To get the thread back on track, 


Guitar or drums? 

---------- Post added at 01:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 AM ----------




UndisputedGuy said:


> Way too many
> 
> What's your favourite book?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I guess the Harry Potter series XD

Megan Fox or Angelina Jolie?


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 16, 2013)

Kronosthelordoftime said:


> Megan Fox or Angelina Jolie?

Click to collapse



Megan I guess she's lookin' really great lately.


Would you take the chance of sacrificing yourself in battle if you knew it would save the lives of your comrades?



My answer:
Yes without hesitation


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 16, 2013)

That's a really tough question. Without actually being in that predicament, it's hard to give an answer. I mean, i could say yes and that would seem like the wiser thing to do but if i was placed in that actual situation, i might react differently, as wrong as it may seem. Basically, i don't know but i'm more inclined towards "Yes".

What's your favourite thread on XDA?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 16, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> That's a really tough question. Without actually being in that predicament, it's hard to give an answer. I mean, i could say yes and that would seem like the wiser thing to do but if i was placed in that actual situation, i might react differently, as wrong as it may seem.
> 
> What's your favourite thread on XDA?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I have two... the frat thread and the gli thread... . And I want to answer the other also... if I believed in war, yes I would..  to save a member of my family or a close friend, most definitely, a complete stranger who would die if I didn't sacrifice my own life, sure would... just the way I am, if I can help, I most definitely will... 

Will you get the s4 or wait for the s5? (keep in mind the s4 isn't that much of an upgrade from the s3)


----------



## ™ God ™ (Feb 16, 2013)

Xperia Ray Development

Whats your best friend name?


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 16, 2013)

™ God ™ said:


> Xperia Ray Development
> 
> Whats your best friend name?

Click to collapse



I don't have friends...
Are you built like a :tank:?


----------



## jma9454 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> I don't have friends...
> Are you built like a :tank:?

Click to collapse



Come on Jessica! I know you have friends...
Definitely not built like a tank; I would say something like a Honda Accord- stable, and reliable, but cheap and definitely not fancy. 

Dink around in self-taught Java, or fully pursue mechanical engineering?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD


----------



## derPianist (Feb 16, 2013)

*AW: Answer a question, then ask one!*

:tank:

Wtf is this for a smiley? :what:

*via my ∞ awesome Nexus 4*
Ready for more Android awesomeness? ...check this out!


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 16, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*



derPianist said:


> :tank:
> 
> Wtf is this for a smiley? :what:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is like WTF smiley

Like this? :beer::beer::beer:

Sent from my BMW E30 using XDA App


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 16, 2013)

[A] _______________

[Q] Is it appropriate to beg for thanks in your XDA signature?


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> [A] _______________
> 
> [Q] Is it appropriate to beg for thanks in your XDA signature?

Click to collapse



HIT THANKS IF I HELPED YOU.

Beats or XLoud?

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 16, 2013)

BurnRubber90 said:


> Beats or XLoud?

Click to collapse



Neither

Dumbest active thread in thread in OT?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 17, 2013)

None of them are really dumb. Those often tend to get locked
Favourite Android device?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## jma9454 (Feb 17, 2013)

Rooted kindle fire running cm10.1 and jellybean 4.2.2!

I think that there should be some kind of penalty if someone doesn't follow the directions on this thread. Specifically if someone goes back two or more posts to answer a question that already had an answer, and then that last person never gets an answer...
What do you think?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TheNoticer (Feb 17, 2013)

*AW: Answer a question, then ask one!*



jma9454 said:


> Rooted kindle fire running cm10.1 and jellybean 4.2.2!
> 
> I think that there should be some kind of penalty if someone doesn't follow the directions on this thread. Specifically if someone goes back two or more posts to answer a question that already had an answer, and then that last person never gets an answer...
> What do you think?
> ...

Click to collapse



True. 

Q: Galaxy Camera or Galaxy S2?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 3 (Closed Beta)


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Feb 17, 2013)

S2. I would go with neither and would buy the Nexus 4 tho.

Best headset/earbuds brand in your opinion?

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheNoticer (Feb 17, 2013)

*AW: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Apple Ear Pods

Or Beats Audio Solo

Money or Family? 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 3 (Closed Beta)


----------



## jma9454 (Feb 17, 2013)

TheNoticer said:


> Apple Ear Pods
> 
> Or Beats Audio Solo
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Family! 
Best computer for engineering?
Needs to be fairly inexpensive, run simulations through programs like Matlab and Solidworks and the likes.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 17, 2013)

Beats Audio Solo. Good luck w/ Apple ear pods if they end up in the washing machine or getting wet. Apple uses paper speaker cones instead of plastic.

Star Trek Deep Space 9 or Star Trek Voyager?


----------



## anasdcool71 (Feb 17, 2013)

Star Trek Voyager.

If Earth had gone through a climatic change like the one in 2012 movie, how could you have survived?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 17, 2013)

Hidden in an hideout made of Nokia. 

What would you do if a dog chased you on the road?

Sent from my aggressive dog


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 17, 2013)

Stand my ground.
What is one thing you wish you owned?

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## arif41 (Feb 17, 2013)

Girlfriend xD
Beats or xLoud ?

Sent from my ST15i


----------



## megablakbar (Feb 17, 2013)

awriefwumbo said:


> Girlfriend xD
> Beats or xLoud ?
> 
> Sent from my ST15i

Click to collapse



Beats 
What manufacturer should I get my gtx 660 ti( evega,Asus,MSI twin forza, zotac)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 17, 2013)

megablakbar said:


> Beats
> What manufacturer should I get my gtx 660 ti( evega,Asus,MSI twin forza, zotac)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Zotac 

Go or not? 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 17, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Zotac
> 
> Go or not?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go.

Xperia S or Ion?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## "theviper" (Feb 17, 2013)

Ion maybe

How do I convince my parents to get me a better internet connection?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Tsiqara (Feb 17, 2013)

Kronosthelordoftime said:


> Hidden in an hideout made of Nokia.
> 
> What would you do if a dog chased you on the road?
> 
> Sent from my aggressive dog

Click to collapse




Hit it between the eyes with Nokia 6110 Like a boss ! ! !


What would you do first if you find yourself alone on the lonely island ???


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 17, 2013)

Tsiqara said:


> Hit it between the eyes with Nokia 6110 Like a boss ! ! !
> 
> 
> What would you do first if you find yourself alone on the lonely island ???

Click to collapse



You should really be answering the question above you.
Also, you shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in Off Topic:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 17, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> You should really be answering the question above you.
> Also, you shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in Off Topic:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just start reporting them so a mod can reset their count... 
How many noobs post here a day trying to circumvent the 10 post rule?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 17, 2013)

About 4 daily?
I use the XDA app so reporting them isn't as easy (Not to mention this tablet is somewhat slow). I think it's worth mentioning sometimes as it can put off other ten posters and some may actually listen and abstain from OT.

What's your favourite food?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 17, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> About 4 daily?
> I use the XDA app so reporting them isn't as easy (Not to mention this tablet is somewhat slow). I think it's worth mentioning sometimes as it can put off other ten posters and some may actually listen and abstain from OT.
> 
> What's your favourite food?
> ...

Click to collapse



Pasta... open browser view, report... easy as pie...
Have you tried out tapatalk hd on your tablet yet?  (You should, it's incredible!)


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 17, 2013)

I might've tried the beta. I'm so accustomed to the free XDA app though that i just prefer it.

7UP or Tango?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## jma9454 (Feb 17, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Pasta... open browser view, report... easy as pie...
> Have you tried out tapatalk hd on your tablet yet?  (You should, it's incredible!)

Click to collapse



Yes I have! At first I thought that it was OK, but then I realized that it is truly awesome.
-- edit--
I did not mean to skip. It updated while I was writing my comment.
I would go Sprite over both of the given options.

- no question; pass-
Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 17, 2013)

If you had the opportunity to race across the galaxy seeing all it's wonders in safety.
Knowing that when you returned to earth all you knew before would be gone.
Would you do it?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 17, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> If you had the opportunity to race across the galaxy seeing all it's wonders in safety.
> Knowing that when you returned to earth all you knew before would be gone.
> Would you do it?

Click to collapse



I would. I love astronomy. Seeing stuff for real would be amazing.
Which is your favourite fried food?

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 17, 2013)

Anything chicken. 

How many files in your screenshot folder? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## domini99 (Feb 17, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Anything chicken.
> 
> How many files in your screenshot folder?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



19.

what's your last screenshot token?

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 17, 2013)

137

Why do you want to know that? ?

Sent from a box under my bed


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 18, 2013)

/ answer=null

Is "turd" listed in the english dictionary?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 18, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> / answer=null
> 
> Is "turd" listed in the english dictionary?

Click to collapse



yep...

turd  
/tərd/
Noun
vulgar. A lump of excrement.
vulgar. A person regarded as obnoxious or contemptible.

anyone know what time it is?


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 18, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> yep...
> 
> turd
> /tərd/
> ...

Click to collapse



It is 21:20 hours PST

Turd is so innocent and sometimes soft term...how can it be considered vulgar?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 18, 2013)

Because the dictionary makers thought so.
If you could time travel, what is the first thing you'd do? 

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes

What's your cup size? XD

Sent from my Carnival of Rust


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 18, 2013)

Potato

Cake or chocolate? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 18, 2013)

Cake. <3

Call of duty or Battlefield?


Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## megablakbar (Feb 18, 2013)

Pushkar Kurhekar said:


> Cake. <3
> 
> Call of duty or Battlefield?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course battlefield

What case should I buy for my pc build( I want a gaming one)??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Feb 18, 2013)

megablakbar said:


> Of course battlefield
> 
> What case should I buy for my pc build( I want a gaming one)??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Build your own transparent one

what's going on?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 18, 2013)

Studies 
Exams start in 9 days 
What time is it?

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 18, 2013)

9:51 pm IST.

Iron or Ferrous?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dilster97 (Feb 18, 2013)

Iron 

S&W 500 magnum or 50 Desert Eagle. 

HTC One X Viper X 3.3.6

Backup: O2 XDA IIs WM 2003 SE 4.21


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 18, 2013)

dilster97 said:


> Iron
> 
> S&W 500 magnum or 50 Desert Eagle.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Magnum.

What do you think of the desire x?

This message was sent by a happy HTC user


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 18, 2013)

Sound perverted xD

Which one is the desire X again?

Sent from XM


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 19, 2013)

It's the thing you was asking about 


Sent from my Desire HD?


----------



## xtreeme (Feb 19, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> It's the thing you was asking about
> 
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD?

Click to collapse




Probably No :3

Do you like cookies? :]


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 19, 2013)

xtreeme said:


> Probably No :3
> 
> Do you like cookies? :]

Click to collapse



You shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in Off Topic.

Yes.

What do you think of Xperia S and Ion?

Sent from the 32Bit Batman Potayto!


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't like xperia phones.... 

Do my holiday homework or not? 

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## ScatteredHell (Feb 19, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> I don't like xperia phones....
> 
> Do my holiday homework or not?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do it.

Why girls wear panties?


----------



## mingolianbeef (Feb 19, 2013)

ScatteredHell said:


> Do it.
> 
> Why girls wear panties?

Click to collapse



Easy access 

Bugatti or  Pagani Zonda?

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 19, 2013)

Bugatti
Green or blue?

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 19, 2013)

chalak said:


> Bugatti
> Green or blue?
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Blue.

Best free android game?

This message was sent by a happy HTC user


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 19, 2013)

race55 said:


> Blue.
> 
> Best free android game?
> 
> This message was sent by a happy HTC user

Click to collapse



Temple Run 2

Bumper, case, or naked?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 19, 2013)

Butt naked xD

Sent from my naked ME865


----------



## thlinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Did kronosthelordoftime read the op?

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meowing Byakuei (Feb 19, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Nope, he didn't.

Will you click my sygnature and give me moaarr space for hentais?


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 19, 2013)

Meowing Byakuei said:


> Nope, he didn't.
> 
> Will you click my sygnature and give me moaarr space for hentais?

Click to collapse



Nope
Which is better Swype beta or swift key flow beta?


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 19, 2013)

Swype.
Which angry birds game you love the most?

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Feb 19, 2013)

chalak said:


> Swype.
> Which angry birds game you love the most?
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Angry Birds, Star Wars. 
Why was this thread temporarily locked? 

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 19, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Angry Birds, Star Wars.
> Why was this thread temporarily locked?
> 
> Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.

Click to collapse



For the lulz... really though, I would imagine it was to clean the 10 post spam out... 

Why don't people follow rules, are they that hard to understand?


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 19, 2013)

Because noobs. Noobs everywhere. 

Where are you? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 19, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Because noobs. Noobs everywhere.
> 
> Where are you?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



In your head...  but really in Columbia, Missouri... 
Anyone else from my area around here?


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 19, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> In your head...  but really in Columbia, Missouri...
> Anyone else from my area around here?
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



Nope. NE Ohio.
Anybody around my area?


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Nope. NE Ohio.
> Anybody around my area?

Click to collapse



Nope. Im a londoner.
Anyone from my area? XD
or is anyone getting tired of the same question?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Will_Xda (Feb 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Nope. Im a londoner.
> Anyone from my area? XD
> or is anyone getting tired of the same question?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Nope from Leicester ,haha noooo, anyone in my area ? 

Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 20, 2013)

Europe? Yes! What a coincidence! 

Leather out textile sofas? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 20, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Europe? Yes! What a coincidence!
> 
> Leather out textile sofas?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Leather. Definately. Leather.

DeadSpace 3 or Crysis 3

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 20, 2013)

Dead space 

Why do girls have boobs?

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 20, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Dead space
> 
> Why do girls have boobs?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD

Click to collapse



Because....... for boys to see=]

Have or not?


----------



## mingolianbeef (Feb 20, 2013)

iammtxd said:


> Because....... for boys to see=]
> 
> Have or not?

Click to collapse



Have not lol


EA Games or Gameloft Games?

Sent from my Barnes & Noble Nook Tablet using xda app-developers app


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 20, 2013)

EA definitely. Mass Effect, Dead space and various other great titles are published by EA, as bad as they may be portrayed to be as a company. Gameloft usually make games that are heavily "inspired" by console games.

Fruit shoot or Water? 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 20, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> EA definitely. Mass Effect, Dead space and various other great titles are published by EA, as bad as they may be portrayed to be as a company. Gameloft usually make games that are heavily "inspired" by console games.
> 
> Fruit shoot or Water?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fruit Shoot 

Modern Combat 4 or *insert FPS name here*

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## mingolianbeef (Feb 20, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Fruit Shoot
> 
> Modern Combat 4 or *insert FPS name here*
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD

Click to collapse



MC4 Hands down, nook tablet or kindle fire.?

Sent from my Barnes & Noble Nook Tablet using xda app-developers app


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Feb 20, 2013)

ognimnella said:


> MC4 Hands down, nook tablet or kindle fire.?
> 
> Sent from my Barnes & Noble Nook Tablet using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Kindle Fire

Are you interested on the HTC One?

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 20, 2013)

ognimnella said:


> MC4 Hands down, nook tablet or kindle fire.?
> 
> Sent from my Barnes & Noble Nook Tablet using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Kindle Fire
What is your favorite food?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 20, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Kindle Fire
> What is your favorite food?

Click to collapse



Bacon 

Which is better , HTC One or Xperia Z or GS3 or Droid DNA

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 20, 2013)

Its a fight between The One and Xperia Z, though I think that the One will probably win in everything apart from looks
Your favourite hollywood actor?
Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## Will_Xda (Feb 20, 2013)

ognimnella said:


> Have not lol
> 
> 
> EA Games or Gameloft Games?
> ...

Click to collapse



EA games
One of my favourite Hollywood actors probably Ian mckellen (gandalf,magneto, etc.)
AVG or Avast antivirus?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 20, 2013)

You can't just pick any question randomly.
Read the rules
You blind, bro?

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 20, 2013)

To be fair, he did answer both questions

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## mingolianbeef (Feb 20, 2013)

BatEarsJoe said:


> EA games
> One of my favourite Hollywood actors probably Ian mckellen (gandalf,magneto, etc.)
> AVG or Avast antivirus?

Click to collapse



AVG, I hate the avast icon lmao

R u gonna get an HTC One? Why or why not.?

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 20, 2013)

No. I don't like HTC. 

HTC or THC? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## mikef (Feb 20, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> No. I don't like HTC.
> 
> HTC or THC?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Duh...just Say No to HTC. What is your favorite color?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## arif41 (Feb 20, 2013)

Grey .

Breaking benjamin or sum 41 ?

Sent from my ST15i using xda premium


----------



## DD-Ripper (Feb 20, 2013)

Suht up ! Ur drnuk ..! 
Nothing..


How's my new Avatar which I designed..? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 20, 2013)

Terrible

Best Android phone design?




Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## imnotron (Feb 20, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Easy one - G+
> 
> Iron Maiden or Metallica?
> 
> "This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)

Click to collapse



Metallica


Coffee or Tea? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 20, 2013)

imnotron said:


> Metallica
> 
> 
> Coffee or Tea?
> ...

Click to collapse



Coffee

BTW iron maiden is wayyyyy better then Metallica 

Sleeping dogs or watch dogs

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Coffee
> 
> BTW iron maiden is wayyyyy better then Metallica
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sleeping dogs. 

noodles on pizza or chocolate with noodles?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 20, 2013)

Kronosthelordoftime said:


> Sleeping dogs.
> 
> noodles on pizza or chocolate with noodles?

Click to collapse



Chocolate with noodles

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## BenniBenassi (Feb 20, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Coffee
> 
> BTW iron maiden is wayyyyy better then Metallica
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Watch dogs.

Last number of Pi ?



Sent from my ST18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 20, 2013)

BenniBenassi said:


> Watch dogs.
> 
> Last number of Pi ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There isn't one, it goes on forever...  the farthest it's ever been computed AFAIK is 5 trillion digits...  but it goes on forever
Why do people post questions thinking they will sound smart if they do?

 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 20, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Terrible
> 
> Best Android phone design?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sony Xperia Z







imnotron said:


> Metallica
> 
> 
> Coffee or Tea?
> ...

Click to collapse






Answer the question of the person above you! You can't select the one you want to answer! If you do answer both! But please don't do it!

Ps.: Coffee!!



BenniBenassi said:


> Watch dogs.
> 
> Last number of Pi ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Impossible to be answered, pi is a number with infinite other numbers, I know it as 3,14159265, but there are infinite other numbers after it. So it's undefined. There's no correct answer for your question, if you learned Math properly you probably wouldn't ask that.



"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)

---------- Post added at 02:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 PM ----------




flastnoles11 said:


> There isn't one, it goes on forever...  the farthest it's ever been computed AFAIK is 5 trillion digits...  but it goes on forever
> Why do people post questions thinking they will sound smart if they do?
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



Because they want to appear as intelligent, when actually they aren't lol

*Q* Do you want an Ubuntu tablet?

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 20, 2013)

^^^^I love how you reprimanded them both for doing the same things you just did... hypocritical much... to answer you, I would love one! 

How many more posts will there be before a 10 post spammer comes through only to have his posts deleted so they can start over again?


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 20, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> ^^^^I love how you reprimanded them both for doing the same things you just did... hypocritical much... to answer you, I would love one!
> 
> How many more posts will there be before a 10 post spammer comes through only to have his posts deleted so they can start over again?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm... I guess one page, so 10 posts 

Also what happened is:
I answered the first question because he wasn't answered. And the one after (the Pi one) I was writing it and by the time I posted you posted before... Things like that happens lol... Also the guy who answered Metallica answered a very old question, so it was no way the same thing happened to me lol

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 20, 2013)

42.

Who's your daddy? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## A2Trip (Feb 20, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> 42.
> 
> Who's your daddy?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



I'm your daddy. 

Love or hate? 

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## imnotron (Feb 20, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Hmm... I guess one page, so 10 posts
> 
> Also what happened is:
> I answered the first question because he wasn't answered. And the one after (the Pi one) I was writing it and by the time I posted you posted before... Things like that happens lol... Also the guy who answered Metallica answered a very old question, so it was no way the same thing happened to me lol
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought I was on the last page excuse my noobness 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## sandrosdj (Feb 20, 2013)

A2Trip said:


> I'm your daddy.
> 
> Love or hate?
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Love.

Which is the worlds biggest mmorpg (except facebook)?


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 20, 2013)

sandrosdj said:


> Love.
> 
> Which is the worlds biggest mmorpg (except facebook)?

Click to collapse



I don't know... Maybe Runescape or World of Warcraft... I really enjoyed playing Runescape some time ago lol...

Who is your favorite game character? And why?

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## imnotron (Feb 21, 2013)

Mario caise he's boss! 



Favorite country song?  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 21, 2013)

imnotron said:


> Favorite country song?

Click to collapse



Vernon Oxfords:
Rednecks, White Socks and Blue Ribbon Beer...

Ummm
I have no valid or interesting question...apologies there...


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 21, 2013)

Aluminum phone or Aluminium phone

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 21, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Aluminum phone or Aluminium phone
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD

Click to collapse



Neither...
What do you think of htcs move going with a 4 megapixel camera in their new device? :good:


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 21, 2013)

Good 

Lg optimus G or HTC One 



Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 21, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Good
> 
> Lg optimus G or HTC One
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HTC one... never been an HTC fan (only because of the bootloader crap) but the new sense looks incredible!

The youth today have a messed up view of the world, agree or disagree?


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## BenniBenassi (Feb 21, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> There isn't one, it goes on forever...  the farthest it's ever been computed AFAIK is 5 trillion digits...  but it goes on forever
> Why do people post questions thinking they will sound smart if they do?
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



Chuck Norris knows the last number of Pi, he can also break water in half, eat the core of an apple first, roundhouse kick so fast his leg goes back in time... and more... its a fact.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 21, 2013)

BenniBenassi said:


> Chuck Norris knows the last number of Pi, he can also break water in half, eat the core of an apple first, roundhouse kick so fast his leg goes back in time... and more... its a fact.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Anyways, had to be the dumbest thing I've ever heard... and Bruce Lee would beat chuck Norris in a second... now actually participate in the thread right or don't post here at all...

See above for last question asked


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 21, 2013)

No comment 

Sent from my Desire HD

LG UI or Touchwiz


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 21, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Anyways, had to be the dumbest thing I've ever heard... and Bruce Lee would beat chuck Norris in a second... now actually participate in the thread right or don't post here at all...
> 
> See above for last question asked
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well said.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 21, 2013)

Galaxy S duos or micromax canvas 2

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 21, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> No comment
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD
> 
> LG UI or Touchwiz

Click to collapse



Neither. I prefer sense.
IPad mini or nexus 7?

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## VaderSKN (Feb 21, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Nexus 7. 

404 - Answer not found

Sent from my BMW E32 using XDA App


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Feb 21, 2013)

mr_oinkers said:


> Why was I born to feel pain?

Click to collapse



Your mom didn't just sht you out....she felt some pain.


but to answer your question.....yes.  But your physical and emotional pain will differ.  does stapling your own hand hurt?  hell yes, it does.  Will you cause emotional pain with a loved one?  Probably....How will you deal with it?

Do you abuse drugs/alcohol?  That will cause pain in others.

Explore pain my friend....truly explore it...


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Feb 21, 2013)

Not to mock your answer but I think a person might feel more pain if they shat out a person xD

sent from m-ACK! SHARK ATTACK!


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 21, 2013)

Of course not... Pssh.. How does that? 

Trash metal or heavy metal? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 21, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Of course not... Pssh.. How does that?
> 
> Trash metal or heavy metal?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Heavy metal 

Wet or dry.......                screen protectors 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 21, 2013)

I like it wet 

Too strong or too weak coffee? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 21, 2013)

Too strong.
HTC One, Xperia Z or Nexus 4?

Sent from my pet- Megatron™


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 21, 2013)

chalak said:


> Too strong.
> HTC One, Xperia Z or Nexus 4?
> 
> Sent from my pet- Megatron™

Click to collapse



Nexus4
Now tell galaxy s duos or canvas2

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## mingolianbeef (Feb 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Nexus4
> Now tell galaxy s duos or canvas2
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy S duos

Why do you think HTC put a weak ass 4MP rear camera on the HTC One?

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 21, 2013)

ognimnella said:


> Galaxy S duos
> 
> Why do you think HTC put a weak ass 4MP rear camera on the HTC One?
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Because it's actually better to use less MP when you have a smaller sensor, lets more light in... read here for better explanation http://m.cnet.com/news/htc-explains-why-4-megapixels-are-better-than-8/57569991

Do you think the rumored specs for the s4 are real? (If so that phone will be a monster)


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## ortrigger (Feb 21, 2013)

ognimnella said:


> Galaxy S duos
> 
> Why do you think HTC put a weak ass 4MP rear camera on the HTC One?
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Because it's not just a 'weak ass 4MP camera' as you say. Megapixels aren't everything when it comes to picture quality.

Edit: I think they're real. Samsung has to follow up the S3 after all.

Why am I contemplating switching from my GNex back to my LG Spectrum?


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 21, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Because it's actually better to use less MP when you have a smaller sensor, lets more light in... read here for better explanation http://m.cnet.com/news/htc-explains-why-4-megapixels-are-better-than-8/57569991
> 
> Do you think the rumored specs for the s4 are real? (If so that phone will be a monster)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah... Last year specs for GS3 were way better than it really was (they were saying 1080p screen, 2gb RAM and lots more...) I think it's a little overrated 

Do you think Samsung will sell the best Android Smartphone this year or Google will come with an amazing Nexus?
PS.: If Samsung produces the new Nexus it won't count as Samsung!!

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)

---------- Post added at 06:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------




ortrigger said:


> Because it's not just a 'weak ass 4MP camera' as you say. Megapixels aren't everything when it comes to picture quality.
> 
> Why am I contemplating switching from my GNex back to my LG Spectrum?

Click to collapse



(I was too slow to type lol)
I don't know... Probably you like LG more than Samsung.
See above post for question

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## ortrigger (Feb 21, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Nah... Last year specs for GS3 were way better than it really was (they were saying 1080p screen, 2gb RAM and lots more...) I think it's a little overrated
> 
> Do you think Samsung will sell the best Android Smartphone this year or Google will come with an amazing Nexus?
> PS.: If Samsung produces the new Nexus it won't count as Samsung!!
> ...

Click to collapse



I think it will be a very close call between Samsung and the next Nexus phone. I think HTC might make a small comeback into the market as well.

Why does it have to take so long for me to sync the CM10.1 repo?


----------



## BenniBenassi (Feb 22, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Anyways, had to be the dumbest thing I've ever heard... and Bruce Lee would beat chuck Norris in a second... now actually participate in the thread right or don't post here at all...
> 
> See above for last question asked
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, but Bruce is gone. Strange you haven't noticed.

Now...

It takes so long because someone stepped on the wifi cable.

Why is Homer Simpson so fat, a flying saucer needs 2 tractor beams to 'beam him up'?



Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 22, 2013)

BenniBenassi said:


> Sorry, but Bruce is gone. Strange you haven't noticed.
> 
> Now...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because there's one beam for his donut/beer gut, and one for everything else!


What's the best way to customize your phone?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD running Jelly Bean using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 22, 2013)

Paranoid Android rom  

Favourite font? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## ChaosHaku (Feb 22, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Paranoid Android rom
> 
> Favourite font?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Roboto

Xperia Z or Galaxy s4 :cyclops:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 22, 2013)

ChaosHaku said:


> Roboto
> 
> Xperia Z or Galaxy s4 :cyclops:

Click to collapse



S4

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes.

Favourite smell?(if it's something creepy, don't post...)

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 22, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Yes.
> 
> Favourite smell?(if it's something creepy, don't post...)
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Cinnamon

To be or not to be?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Cinnamon
> 
> To be or not to be?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That is the question 

Best mobile FPS? 

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 23, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> That is the question
> 
> Best mobile FPS?
> 
> "This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)

Click to collapse



I've not played MC4 yet so it's either MC3 or NOVA 2/3
What's an easy method of transferring your apps and data onto a new ROM? I have TB Pro but it's just frustrating and tedious at times (freezes)

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## iyunusp (Feb 23, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> I've not played MC4 yet so it's either MC3 or NOVA 2/3
> What's an easy method of transferring your apps and data onto a new ROM? I have TB Pro but it's just frustrating and tedious at times (freezes)
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



You can use "my backup pro"

Gamevil or com2us?


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 23, 2013)

iyunusp said:


> You can use "my backup pro"
> 
> Gamevil or com2us?

Click to collapse



Gamevil! Zenonia is awesome! 

Best android keyboard? 

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## bberrypoptart (Feb 23, 2013)

swift key 3

do you prefer squeezing girl's boobs with your left or right hand?


----------



## Andrino (Feb 23, 2013)

bberrypoptart said:


> swift key 3
> 
> do you prefer squeezing girl's boobs with your left or right hand?

Click to collapse



I prefer right hand

What do you like more - Firefox or IE?


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 23, 2013)

Chrome.

Why isn't the N4 available from more carriers?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD running dual boot stock JB/CM10 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 23, 2013)

Probably because other carriers wanted to sell it at a much higher price.
Which laptop should i but if money isn't an issue? What about the Alienware m17x?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 23, 2013)

chalak said:


> Probably because other carriers wanted to sell it at a much higher price.
> Which laptop should i but if money isn't an issue? What about the Alienware m17x?
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



I really like Dell Vostro, another good one is Dell XPS,  the only complain I heard about Alienware is the size. I'm saving money for a XPS 

Why is Dell so amazing? 

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 23, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Why is Dell so amazing?

Click to collapse



 Amazing? Dell sucks. My 5 year old iMac is better than my 1 year old Dell laptop. Sometimes I just wanna throw that damn thing out the window. 

German Shepherd or English Bulldog?


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 24, 2013)

English bulldog, and no, your iMac is not better than your Dell laptop. You're hallucinating! 

How do you compile a ROM?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD running dual boot stock JB/CM10 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> English bulldog, and no, your iMac is not better than your Dell laptop. You're hallucinating!
> 
> How do you compile a ROM?

Click to collapse



/= Building a ROM

[Q] Who will answer the question posted beneath this one?

Edit: I don't know is not an acceptable answer.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't know.

What's your favourite chocolate bar?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## shahrukhraza (Feb 24, 2013)

Cadbury dairy milk.

What's your real name?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 24, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> Cadbury dairy milk.
> 
> What's your real name?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die.

Naruto or Bleach?


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 24, 2013)

shahrukhraza said:


> What's your real name?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Answer is hidden here 



























































Ain't sayin'


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 24, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die.
> 
> Naruto or Bleach?

Click to collapse



Naruto.
Have you told anyone that you're stupid?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 24, 2013)

chalak said:


> Have you told anyone that you're stupid?

Click to collapse



[A] http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38351168&postcount=336

What are the Alien creatures in the Alien movie franchise trying to attain?

My question about them is:
What are they after?...Are they intellegent? Are they trying to build a society by destroying organic life?
What is their purpose?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 24, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> [A] http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38351168&postcount=336
> 
> What are the Alien creatures in the Alien movie franchise trying to attain?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 The aliens want to do the same thing that everyone else wants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 LOL. But I guess they are pretty intelligent. Also one of the best ways to survive is to eliminate the competition. 

Ice cream or yogurt?


----------



## Red Devil (Feb 24, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> The aliens want to do the same thing that everyone else wants
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ice cream...

Miui or lewa?

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 24, 2013)

No answer
No question

I give up


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 24, 2013)

akshat.shenoy said:


> Ice cream...
> 
> Miui or lewa?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



MIUI
Favourite rock band?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## Curiousn00b (Feb 24, 2013)

chalak said:


> MIUI
> Favourite rock band?
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



Disturbed.  


Favorite Operating System?

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 24, 2013)

Curiousn00b said:


> Disturbed.
> 
> 
> Favorite Operating System?
> ...

Click to collapse



Windows 95

Do you like Windows 95 too?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Feb 24, 2013)

yes 
what do you like the most about windows 95?

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid computer y u no fast _


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Feb 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> yes
> what do you like the most about windows 95?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid computer y u no fast _

Click to collapse



The amazing performance it has...  Blistering fast with my 256mb ram...

Do you regret upgrading from windows for workgroups 3.11?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Feb 24, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> The amazing performance it has...  Blistering fast with my 256mb ram...
> 
> Do you regret upgrading from windows for workgroups 3.11?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No.

Why Nokia is not using Android OS in their Mobile Phones?

Sent from my LG Optimus Black using xda premium


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 24, 2013)

vishaldhamnekar said:


> No.
> 
> Why Nokia is not using Android OS in their Mobile Phones?
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus Black using xda premium

Click to collapse



Because they can't get over the past and accept new things. Also they are scared of using it and being just another company using Android.

Do you think my statement is right?


----------



## Red Devil (Feb 24, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Because they can't get over the past and accept new things. Also they are scared of using it and being just another company using Android.
> 
> Do you think my statement is right?

Click to collapse



No

How much time till klp release s? :/

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 24, 2013)

feliciepr7 said:


> How do I reply to a post?

Click to collapse



By pressing the reply button below.

What is the % of Nitrogen in the earths atmosphere?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

78%
Does anyone know of an app that will allow me to easily keep the data of my apps (messages, whatsapp) between 2 ROMs when multibooting?
 (Not TB or anything as it would be inconvenient to backup and restore messages and whatsapp each time i want to use the other ROM)

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## domini99 (Feb 24, 2013)

no. i think thats impossible.

what theme off xda app do you like the most?
light or dark.

(i personally dark)

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> no. i think thats impossible.
> 
> what theme off xda app do you like the most?
> light or dark.
> ...

Click to collapse



Dark. I dont like bright oranges and whites. 

Crysis 3 or DeadSpace 3?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 24, 2013)

Crysis. 

Desktop or laptop? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 24, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Crysis.
> 
> Desktop or laptop?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Desktop. You can modify the computer if you want.

Windows or mac-os?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Desktop. You can modify the computer if you want.
> 
> Windows or mac-os?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Mac OS. Yes Android is better than iOS, but Mac OS is the definitely the best OS.

Discovery Channel or History Channel?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 24, 2013)

Discovery
Favourite TV show?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

My little Pony: Friendship is Magic.

How old were you when flashing your first ROM?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## atman8r (Feb 24, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> My little Pony: Friendship is Magic.
> 
> How old were you when flashing your first ROM?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



17. 
Which is better: UAG or Otterbox?

Sent from my LeanKernel-powered blue SGS3 running CM10.1 nightlies and HTC.Elegance.X theme


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 24, 2013)

LordManhattan said:


> What number do i think of?

Click to collapse



34

Is the sun shining brightly?


----------



## domini99 (Feb 24, 2013)

no. its midnight.
somewere else it may does.

am i smart?
i am in bed and my phone's battery is empty
the nearest plug is at the other side off the room.
i plugged in my laptop, put that in the middle off the room and connected my phone with usb to my laptop.
now my phone has power 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## husam666 (Feb 24, 2013)

domini99 said:


> no. its midnight.
> somewere else it may does.
> 
> am i smart?
> ...

Click to collapse



not really

If I download a soft copy of twilight and put it on my phone, does that make my phone an e-toilet paper?


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 24, 2013)

husam666 said:


> not really
> 
> If I download a soft copy of twilight and put it on my phone, does that make my phone an e-toilet paper?

Click to collapse



Pretty much. It can be used again...and again...and again...until it dies...

Can i kill it with fire when your done?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 24, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Pretty much. It can be used again...and again...and again...until it dies...
> 
> Can i kill it with fire when your done?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



*You're

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 24, 2013)

(•.•) said:


> What would you do, if you were sleepy?

Click to collapse



Lay down

What would you do, if you were immortal .. ?


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Lay down
> 
> What would you do, if you were immortal .. ?

Click to collapse



sleep, eat, play the computer...

Did you just quote a non-existant post just to change topic?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 25, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> sleep, eat, play the computer...
> 
> Did you just quote a non-existant post just to change topic?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I think so

What to do to sleep easily? Damn insomnia, I have small problems with it, not big thing, just some days it's hard to get asleep... 

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 25, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> I think so
> 
> What to do to sleep easily? Damn insomnia, I have small problems with it, not big thing, just some days it's hard to get asleep...
> 
> "This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)

Click to collapse



Easy. Think calming thoughts like...slender and the dark forest  or amnesia and how it scares the living crap out of me. (you asked for it :thumbup::thumbup:

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 25, 2013)

How do you change a launcher's factory app layout?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 26, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> I have a one year old...this is how I sleep...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not anymore

How late do you usually stay up?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 26, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Not anymore
> 
> How late do you usually stay up?

Click to collapse



About midnight so I'm due to bed soon

Red or blue and why?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Feb 26, 2013)

Blue, just because...
Best flavor of Doritos?


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## Ichigo (Feb 26, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Blue, just because...
> Best flavor of Doritos?
> 
> 
> Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD

Click to collapse



Spicy Nacho!
Sweet or Spicy?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 26, 2013)

Salty 

4chan or ponies 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> About midnight so I'm due to bed soon
> 
> Red or blue and why?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Your Ghost is in the three word story thread

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

Ponies

I have no question

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 26, 2013)

Nobody told me how to change a launcher's default app layout.

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Nobody told me how to change a launcher's default app layout.
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Huh 

Was that a question?

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 26, 2013)

sakai4eva said:


> Nobody told me how to change a launcher's default app layout.

Click to collapse



By dragging and dropping or changing launchers?
Changes can be written into any rom for default layouts.

Ummm...uhhh...ummm...
If you are a beer drinker:
Do you prefer premium droughts or just plain old shi??y brews?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm not a drinker.
What is the best laptop money can buy?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 26, 2013)

chalak said:


> I'm not a drinker.
> What is the best laptop money can buy?

Click to collapse



Laptops are of no use to me

Do you drink premium beer or skunky stuff?


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 26, 2013)

chalak said:


> I'm not a drinker.
> What is the best laptop money can buy?
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



ASUS gaming laptops. They are just too awesome. 

Why did the fish take the ceiling away?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

To get to the other side

What car do you currently own?

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 26, 2013)

Tata Manza.

What phone do you own?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®

_"My name is Win. And if you are reading this, you have been defeated." _


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 26, 2013)

Samsung galaxy ace though I'm about to buy HTC one soon

Which ROM is your phone running?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

Multibooting Xperia NXT (GB) and Slimbean (JB)

What one phone would you get if money wasn't an issue?

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 26, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Multibooting Xperia NXT (GB) and Slimbean (JB)
> 
> What one phone would you get if money wasn't an issue?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Note2

Football or hockey? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## dilster97 (Feb 26, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Note2
> 
> Football or hockey?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Football 


Do you masturbate?

HTC One X Viper X 3.3.7 
XM-kernel #115

Backup: O2 XDA IIs WM 2003 SE 4.21


----------



## jeevan93 (Feb 26, 2013)

All boys do. . . Me too


Which is the best Indian manufacture Mobile no

Sent from my A100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 26, 2013)

conantroutman said:


> Q; What is the best kind of cheese?

Click to collapse



Swiss first
Sharp cheddar second

What is an isobar?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 26, 2013)

I have no idea.

How old are you?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 26, 2013)

chalak said:


> I have no idea.

Click to collapse



figures 



> How old are you?

Click to collapse



Look around in the "What's your age thread"

www.google.com <<<< Do you ever use this link?


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 26, 2013)

Well?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes, i do use Google.

Have you ever used this site:
http://lmgtfy.com/
?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 26, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Yes, i do use Google.
> 
> Have you ever used this site:
> http://lmgtfy.com/
> ?

Click to collapse



Yes...
Didn't click on your link tho...everyone knows that one


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Yes...
> Didn't click on your link tho...everyone knows that one

Click to collapse



Uh huh...NEXT QUESTION!

would you rather boil or freeze.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Uh huh...NEXT QUESTION!
> 
> would you rather boil or freeze.
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=31063264&postcount=4944
Asked on 10\3\2012


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 27, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=31063264&postcount=4944
> Asked on 10\3\2012

Click to collapse



Oh snap 

Beef or pork? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 27, 2013)

Beef 

Give up Sex and Masterbation or Give up Android/XDA 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 27, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Beef
> 
> Give up Sex and Masterbation or Give up Android/XDA
> 
> You just got rolled by Darkknight

Click to collapse



Why not have both...at the same time?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 27, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Why not have both...at the same time?

Click to collapse



You want to give up both 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 27, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> You want to *"have"* both
> 
> You just got bowled by Darkknight

Click to collapse



Yeah...why not?


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 27, 2013)

*Disregard all the above*

What is the meaning of this!?

*Off-topic*
Anything not related to the phones.


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (Feb 27, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> What is the meaning of this!?
> 
> *Off-topic*
> Anything not related to the phones.

Click to collapse



It means off topic... not related to phones

Caddyshack or Caddyshack 2?




        GalaxyMOD spilled Anthrax laced ink on my MultiWindows 

_ If I've helped you in some way, hit the "Thanks" button _


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 27, 2013)

o0BlacknesS0o said:


> It means off topic... not related to phones
> 
> Caddyshack or Caddyshack 2?

Click to collapse



Caddyshack
(finally someone who didn't ask a phone question)

Carry on (no question)


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 27, 2013)

Your favourite brand of chocolate?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 27, 2013)

chalak said:


> Your favourite brand of chocolate?
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



Cadbury Silk. 

Hair gel or Comb or Just Hands?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®

_"My name is Win. And if you are reading this, you have been defeated." _

[HELP THREAD] Official Wildfire S Help Thread!


----------



## DesertHawk (Feb 27, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Cadbury Silk.
> 
> Hair gel or Comb or Just Hands?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hair Gel with comb.


AOSP or TouchWiz 5

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II LTE GT-N7105 using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 27, 2013)

weeo said:


> Hair Gel with comb.
> 
> 
> AOSP or TouchWiz 5
> ...

Click to collapse



I personally really like touchwiz.

AOSP. It rocks.

HTC sense 5 or Timescape?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®

_"My name is Win. And if you are reading this, you have been defeated." _

[HELP THREAD] Official Wildfire S Help Thread!


----------



## DesertHawk (Feb 27, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> I personally really like touchwiz.
> 
> AOSP. It rocks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



New Timescape is cool. I have the lockscreen on my note 2




Cat or dog.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II LTE GT-N7105 using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 27, 2013)

Cat. I like dogs, but they're messy. Plus maintaining them is expensive.

Ponies or Me?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®

_"My name is Win. And if you are reading this, you have been defeated." _

[HELP THREAD] Official Wildfire S Help Thread!


----------



## DesertHawk (Feb 27, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Cat. I like dogs, but they're messy. Plus maintaining them is expensive.
> 
> Ponies or Me?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pony. My names defeat.

Ferarri or Skyline GTR

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II LTE GT-N7105 using xda premium


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 27, 2013)

Neither. Aston Martin db9
Your real name?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## G4Zz0L1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Simone. That was easy...   xD

Samsung, HTC, Sony, Lg. Who's the best?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 27, 2013)

G4Zz0L1 said:


> Simone. That was easy...   xD
> 
> Samsung, HTC, Sony, Lg. Who's the best?

Click to collapse



Best phone ATM is an LG but overall I would have to say HTC.

Hotdogs or bolagna 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Feb 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Best phone ATM is an LG but overall I would have to say HTC.
> 
> Hotdogs or bolagna
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hot dog 



You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 27, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Hot dog
> 
> 
> 
> You just got trolled by Darkknight

Click to collapse



And your question is???

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> And your question is???
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think he just trolled himself


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 27, 2013)

Question - null
Answer - null

What's MY real name? 

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## domini99 (Feb 27, 2013)

FATAL ERROR EXEPTION IN STACK 888483889 STOP 0Xc13000078 
I_DONT_KNOW
Y_U_ASK_ME
your name is coded. cant uncode it.


my name should be easy. what do ya think?

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=31063264&postcount=4944
> Asked on 10\3\2012

Click to collapse





im running out of questions to ask  not my fault.




domini99 said:


> FATAL ERROR EXEPTION IN STACK 888483889 STOP 0Xc13000078
> I_DONT_KNOW
> Y_U_ASK_ME
> your name is coded. cant uncode it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Domini?

Whats better. Italian food or chinese?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Feb 27, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> im running out of questions to ask  not my fault.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well, it was Dominique.
btw
chinese!

you call it a vacuum cleaner or a hoover?

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 27, 2013)

domini99 said:


> well, it was Dominique.
> btw
> chinese!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Most british call them hoovers like me. (FACT)

Will/Would you get the PS4 or Xbox 720?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## XxLordxX (Feb 27, 2013)

domini99 said:


> FATAL ERROR EXEPTION IN STACK 888483889 STOP 0Xc13000078
> I_DONT_KNOW
> Y_U_ASK_ME
> your name is coded. cant uncode it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I won't say my name, but just my nickname is alright, and it's Nick 
Also your name is Dominique lol



gmaster1 said:


> Most british call them hoovers like me. (FACT)
> 
> Will/Would you get the PS4 or Xbox 720?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I'm much more into PS4 and Wii U 

Now that you know my nickname, what is my name?


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 27, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Well, I won't say my name, but just my nickname is alright, and it's Nick
> Also your name is Dominique lol
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nick? 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Feb 27, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Nick?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



something wrong with it?

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## m0cha5hake (Feb 27, 2013)

domini99 said:


> something wrong with it?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes

Beamer, Bens, or Bentley?


----------



## mahmoud_m_m (Feb 27, 2013)

Beamer hands up.
Galaxy note 2 or iphone 5?


----------



## MrColdbird (Feb 27, 2013)

Galaxy note 2 (I don't like Apples)

Tea or coffee?

Sent from my MI 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iammtxd (Feb 27, 2013)

MrColdbird said:


> Galaxy note 2 (I don't like Apples)
> 
> Tea or coffee?
> 
> Sent from my MI 2 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Tea

Cm or aokp?

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4.


----------



## NatTheCat (Feb 28, 2013)

Cyanogen Mod 


Love or Money?


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 28, 2013)

NatTheCat said:


> Cyanogen Mod
> 
> 
> Love or Money?

Click to collapse



Money...*foreveralone.jpg*

Facebook or twitter

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## mahmoud_m_m (Feb 28, 2013)

Facebook always 

Google or bing?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## icarusmyne (Feb 28, 2013)

Google,.

APU A8 or Intel i5?

Sent from my GT-S6500D using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 28, 2013)

Google of course.

Birth or death?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®

_"My name is Win. And if you are reading this, you have been defeated." _

[HELP THREAD] Official Wildfire S Help Thread!


----------



## I r o n M a n (Feb 28, 2013)

Birth

Which would you choose, Xperia Z or HTC One? And why?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## GortiZ6 (Feb 28, 2013)

chalak said:


> Birth
> 
> Which would you choose, Xperia Z or HTC One? And why?
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



HTC One, because of the camera. I agree with their statement on MPX beign less important than image quality.

It's better to beign able to speak chinese or spanish for an american citizen?


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 28, 2013)

GortiZ6 said:


> HTC One, because of the camera. I agree with their statement on MPX beign less important than image quality.
> 
> It's better to beign able to speak chinese or spanish for an american citizen?

Click to collapse



Matter of choice.

Is spelling and grammar important to most?


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Matter of choice.
> 
> Is spelling and grammar important to most?

Click to collapse



To most people you mean  im jk. Id say its half and half.

Did i ask this question already?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Thats OK (Feb 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> To most people you mean  im jk. Id say its half and half.
> 
> Did i ask this question already?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



:laugh:
Good man!


----------



## tech7 (Feb 28, 2013)

If you could go back in time what day and what year would it be and what would you do? 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 28, 2013)

tech7 said:


> If you could go back in time what day and what year would it be and what would you do?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Year: 2013
Day: yesterday
Reason: got beat my little kids by 1 kill on my usual xbox games. Boy did i troll them hard though.

Whats my best game?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Feb 28, 2013)

NYAN CAT 
yes gmaster1, im on again 

Is gmaster1 weird 

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## gmaster1 (Feb 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> NYAN CAT
> yes gmaster1, im on again
> 
> Is gmaster1 weird
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope. He is the most normal person i know :thumbup::beer::beer::beer:

Whos wierder. Gmaster1 or domini?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 28, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Nope. He is the most normal person i know :thumbup::beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Whos wierder. Gmaster1 or domini?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



gmaster, because Domini is my bro 

Any thoughts on the New need for speed most wanted?

This message was sent by a happy HTC user


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 1, 2013)

race55 said:


> Any thoughts on the New need for speed most wanted?

Click to collapse



Sorry kiddo I have not an answer...I do like Need for Speed, haven't played in a while.

[My Q]
What I ask you: are you playing with?


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 1, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Sorry kiddo I have not an answer...I do like Need for Speed, haven't played in a while.
> 
> [My Q]
> What I ask you: are you playing with?

Click to collapse



...what am I playing with? Uh, my phone I guess?

Where is the lock screen located in Android's files?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> ...what am I playing with? Uh, my phone I guess?

Click to collapse



Unsure about what you are playing with?
I find this somewhat vague.



> Where is the lock screen located in Android's files?

Click to collapse



...hmmm I too would like to know this.
Perhaps a Google search would yield some relevant results.

[Q]
Which direction do you want go?


----------



## thlinx (Mar 1, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Unsure about what you are playing with?
> I find this somewhat vague.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sideways


How many letters in my post?

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 1, 2013)

X letters. 

Where are you? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## vigoos (Mar 1, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> X letters.
> 
> Where are you?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



At home.
How many roms have you cooked?

Sent from my HTC Salsa C510e using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 1, 2013)

None, yet.
Does the pixel really suck?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 1, 2013)

chalak said:


> None, yet.
> Does the pixel really suck?
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



What pixel?

Flip case you get locally or some branded one? Or a regular back case?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®

[HELP THREAD] Official Wildfire S Help Thread!


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah some branded case sure would be cooler than the standard one. 

Favourite band? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## CnC-ROCK (Mar 1, 2013)

contrabands 
dont like any bands

how old are you?


----------



## thlinx (Mar 1, 2013)

Popsicle

Starbucks or dunkin donuts?

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 1, 2013)

Starbucks



Lt. Win said:


> What pixel?
> 
> Flip case you get locally or some branded one? Or a regular back case?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was referring to the chrome-book pixel


Thoughts about the playstation 4?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## thlinx (Mar 1, 2013)

Oops


----------



## CnC-ROCK (Mar 1, 2013)

thlinx said:


> Popsicle
> 
> Starbucks or dunkin donuts?
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



you are popsicle years old


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 1, 2013)

How many repeated questions reside in this tired old thread?


----------



## CnC-ROCK (Mar 1, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> How many repeated questions reside in this tired old thread?

Click to collapse



dont know. count them

anyone you know has birthday this month?


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 1, 2013)

Nope.

Why did the fish take the ceiling away?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Why did the fish take the ceiling away?
> 
> Sent

Click to collapse



K
...gimme the punchline...


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Nope.
> 
> Why did the fish take the ceiling away?
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dunno

If you could mix any 2 games together what would they be?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 1, 2013)

FatboyHoudini said:


> Where do baby's come from?

Click to collapse



Sources like:
Adoption or Birth perhaps a ward home after abandonment or other terrible circumstance...


----------



## domini99 (Mar 1, 2013)

y u no ask question?

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 2, 2013)

domini99 said:


> y u no ask question?

Click to collapse



Mainly because most of the questions are about phones or games which I could care less about.
Second the answers I get are:
_Yes
No
I dunno
idk
I don't know
Why don't you look it up yourself_

I'd prefer detailed answers so this idiotic thread might become more interactive and perhaps interesting.


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 2, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Mainly because most of the questions are about phones or games which I could care less about.
> Second the answers I get are:
> _Yes
> No
> ...

Click to collapse



Where have you been all this while?
 This was needed ages ago


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 2, 2013)

When will the internet die out


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 2, 2013)

Raymond199483 said:


> When will the internet die out

Click to collapse



You didn't answer a question u just asked one. So 1. I'll answer the question I were supposed to and 2. yours 3. then ask one 

1. I've been here Indiana 

2. Never 

3. What's your favorite tv show 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 2, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> Where have you been all this while?
> This was needed ages ago

Click to collapse



Thanks.button 

Love the clocks by the way :good:


----------



## grcwar (Mar 2, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> You didn't answer a question u just asked one. So 1. I'll answer the question I were supposed to and 2. yours 3. then ask one
> 
> 1. I've been here Indiana
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Easy!! The Big Bang Theory!!

Q.: What is the first thing you like to do when you wear a Google Glass?!


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Mar 2, 2013)

grcwar said:


> Easy!! The Big Bang Theory!!
> 
> Q.: What is the first thing you like to do when you wear a Google Glass?!

Click to collapse



Admire its #HOLO ui. (AndroidCircleJerk people will get this)

Best headset/ear buds you have tried/owned?

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CnC-ROCK (Mar 2, 2013)

BurnRubber90 said:


> Admire its #HOLO ui. (AndroidCircleJerk people will get this)
> 
> Best headset/ear buds you have tried/owned?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



the ones which came with my Xperia X8.

why did the dog eat the cat?


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 2, 2013)

What is the date and time of first post in this thread after the second post?


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 2, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> What is the date and time of first post in this thread after the second post?

Click to collapse



3rd March 2011, idk the date.

Who are you?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire™ S powered by Jelly King®

[HELP THREAD] Official Wildfire S Help Thread!


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 2, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> 3rd March 2011, idk the date.

Click to collapse



So the time was 3rd March 2011?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 2, 2013)

This thread sucks

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 2, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> So the time was 3rd March 2011?

Click to collapse



Here it's showing the date as 2nd March 2011. Happy B-day thread!!! 2 years of stupid questions!!!

Do you play MC3? (I play it and bought 4, but the 3 is way better IMO)



"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## Raymond199483 (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes I play modern combat 4 

When will the internet die out for good


----------



## CnC-ROCK (Mar 2, 2013)

^ the day we run out of energy sources to produce electricity



Thats OK said:


> What is the date and time of first post in this thread after the second post?

Click to collapse



You did not answer my q.


My q: have you ever played DotA? If yes which hero was the first you used
Sent from my XPERIA X8 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 2, 2013)

30th of Feb next year. This is proved info. 

What computer mouse do you have? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## gobz (Mar 2, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> 30th of Feb next year. This is proved info.
> 
> What computer mouse do you have?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



A one that squeaks.

Why cant an ant date an elephant?


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 2, 2013)

Because the ant would get mutilated by the elephant's huge feet.

How do you make a system app sideloadable?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 2, 2013)

CnC-ROCK said:


> You did not answer my q.

Click to collapse



What there's rules in this thread?


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 2, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> What there's rules in this thread?

Click to collapse



OMG U DIDN NSER MI QUERSTEN IMA GO FLAMEY GRAAAAARH

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 2, 2013)

_Take everything I type with a grain of salt for I am but another mindless voice from the internet._


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 2, 2013)

Epic saga, luke. 

What is your favourite toilet paper make? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## dabeez98 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*

No one
Do you use protein pills? 

Sent from God's tool - Tapatalk using a SGS2


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 2, 2013)

What's your favorite chicken restaurant?
Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 3, 2013)

daxanh said:


> No one
> Do you use protein pills?

Click to collapse



I don't take them.
Why do you have some to sell or recommend?


----------



## jma9454 (Mar 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What's your favorite chicken restaurant?[/QUOTE]
> KFC without a doubt! Their biscuits are good too.
> [QUOTE="Thats OK, post: 38684473, member: 4767369"]
> Why do you have some to sell or recommend?[/QUOTE]
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 5, 2013)

jma9454 said:


> KFC without a doubt! Their biscuits are good too.
> 
> No.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You must be new here.


----------



## jma9454 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> You must be new here.

Click to collapse



Nope!   I've been around for about 6 or so months, but it continually aggravates me to see questions skipped and never answered. And where is your question? 

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 5, 2013)

jma9454 said:


> Nope!   I've been around for about 6 or so months, but it continually aggravates me to see questions skipped and never answered. And where is your question?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Same complaint here...
I whined about this in the last week or so (can't remember)

I gave up and just post garbage now.
Unless a very engaging question is asked which is seldom.

This thread exhibits all the earmarks of running it's course.

Back to topic:
No question
Next in line please step forward


----------



## arif41 (Mar 5, 2013)

Okay .
Vodka or Jack Daniels ?

Sent from my Xperia Mini


----------



## craftycarper1 (Mar 5, 2013)

awriefwumbo said:


> Okay .
> Vodka or Jack Daniels ?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Mini

Click to collapse



Jack Daniels

Do you think my home made Chicken Kievs will turn out ok tonight?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 5, 2013)

craftycarper1 said:


> Jack Daniels
> 
> Do you think my home made Chicken Kievs will turn out ok tonight?

Click to collapse



Maybe 
Mostly yes

Buckethead or slash in only guitaring nothing else

Sent from my 



         you'll never know


----------



## mushu13 (Mar 5, 2013)

Buckethead makes Slash look like the Ringo of guitar.

Windows, OS X, or Linux?


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 5, 2013)

mushu13 said:


> Buckethead makes Slash look like the Ringo of guitar.
> 
> Windows, OS X, or Linux?

Click to collapse



Windows is my choice of OS. 

Nike or Adidas?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ironman38102 (Mar 5, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> Windows is my choice of OS.
> 
> Nike or Adidas?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nike

Ubuntu Touch or Android?

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 5, 2013)

Adidas.

Can or bottle?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 5, 2013)

Android and bottle.

Cucumbers or pickles ?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 5, 2013)

Pickles
Bagette or croissant?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 5, 2013)

Croissant.

Pizza or Taco?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 5, 2013)

Taco.

Working for a big company or a successful start-up? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mingolianbeef (Mar 5, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> Taco.
> 
> Working for a big company or a successful start-up?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Successful start up, worked for healthsouth and hated it, I was miserable

Kim kardashian or Megan fox.?? Lol

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 5, 2013)

Meg. 

To sleep or not to? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 5, 2013)

To sleep.

Do you think the changes that technology is bringing to humanity is a good thing or a bad thing? Why?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 5, 2013)

Definitely a good thing. Reason: The Medieval Ages

Real Madrid or Manchester United?


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 5, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Definitely a good thing. Reason: The Medieval Ages
> 
> Real Madrid or Manchester United?

Click to collapse



Dont go there...CHELSEA!

to ask or not to ask?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 5, 2013)

To ask 

Chelsea? Really?!

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 5, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> To ask
> 
> Chelsea? Really?!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 and to think we were friends...pfft...

*Insert question here.*

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 5, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> and to think we were friends...pfft...
> 
> *Insert question here.*
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



*Insert answer here*

Do you think footballers get paid too much for what they do? 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 5, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> *Insert answer here*
> 
> Do you think footballers get paid too much for what they do?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone can play football...but just because theyre in a team means nothing. It should be a hobbie. Not a job.

*insert question here* (im running out of questions)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 5, 2013)

*Insert answer here*

Will Chelsea accomplish anything this season?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 5, 2013)

No. Not this season or the next.

How many coaches will Chelsea go through by the end of next season?


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 5, 2013)

I think all sports athletes get paid too much. But in any case they're professionals. 

Do you think RIM (Maker of Blackberries) will go bankrupt or will they succeed once more before Android entered the mobile world?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 5, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> *Insert answer here*
> 
> Will Chelsea accomplish anything this season?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



...do i have to answer? Im a supporter...you know my answer.

Am i running out of questions?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## craftycarper1 (Mar 5, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> *Insert answer here*
> 
> Will Chelsea accomplish anything this season?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1, i think they will make a right decision on a coach in the summer

Kylie or Danni?

forget that.....too busy watching the footy and missing my slot.:cyclops:


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 5, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> No. Not this season or the next.
> 
> How many coaches will Chelsea go through by the end of next season?

Click to collapse



2 or 3 at a guess



scream4cheese said:


> I think all sports athletes get paid too much. But in any case they're professionals.
> 
> Do you think RIM (Maker of Blackberries) will go bankrupt or will they succeed once more before Android entered the mobile world?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't think they'll go bankrupt but it's going to be hard for them to find success in a market that's being dominate by Android and iOS



gmaster1 said:


> ...do i have to answer? Im a supporter...you know my answer.
> 
> Am i running out of questions?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Yes, yes you are

Do you think flying cars will ever be a reality?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 5, 2013)

I hope not, people can't even drive regular cars

Will Obama or the POTUS legalize marijuana?


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 5, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> 3 at a guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably in a few hundred years. 

Pre-owned car or a brand new one? Why?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:24 PM ----------




m0cha5hake said:


> I hope not, people can't even drive regular cars
> 
> Will Obama or the POTUS legalize marijuana?

Click to collapse



I sure hope not! 



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 5, 2013)

Depends on the car, its age, and your funds. 

Why do you hope not?


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 5, 2013)

If marijuana was legalized, wouldn't you think everyone would be carefree and relaxed and getting all high as f****? I don't think the country would be functioning anymore. I had a debate about this topic in my political science class and I was on the "pro" side so I can't say much about why it shouldnt be legalized. Tbh, I don't have a good argument on this topic. Sigh. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 5, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> If marijuana was legalized, wouldn't you think everyone would be carefree and relaxed and getting all high as f****? I don't think the country would be functioning anymore. I had a debate about this topic in my political science class and I was on the "pro" side so I can't say much about why it shouldnt be legalized. Tbh, I don't have a good argument on this topic. Sigh.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No not really. I think you are just stereo typing pot smokers (even though being care free and relaxed is better than the symptoms of other legal drugs); that's like saying that all people who drink alcohol drink and drive or are alcoholics. Are you in favor of making tobacco and alcohol illegal?


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 5, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> No not really. I think you are just stereo typing pot smokers (even though being care free and relaxed is better than the symptoms of other legal drugs); that's like saying that all people who drink alcohol drink and drive or are alcoholics. Are you in favor of making tobacco and alcohol illegal?

Click to collapse



Neither. Prohibition won't work. It never did and it never will. 



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 5, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> Neither. Prohibition won't work. It never did and it never will.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Very true. All prohibition does is make the Al Capones of the world billionaires, while hurting and imprisoning ordinary citizens. I think once other states start seeing legalization working in Colorado and Oregon and the revenue and tourism brought in from marijuana, that more states will follow suite. IMO its just silly to waste as much money as we have fighting something that less harmful that tobacco and alcohol. We could use that money to fight the real drugs like meth, heroin, etc..


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 6, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Very true. All prohibition does is make the Al Capones of the world billionaires, while hurting and imprisoning ordinary citizens. I think once other states start seeing legalization working in Colorado and Oregon and the revenue and tourism brought in from marijuana, that more states will follow suite. IMO its just silly to waste as much money as we have fighting something that less harmful that tobacco and alcohol. We could use that money to fight the real drugs like meth, heroin, etc..

Click to collapse



Too lazy to look for your question 

SLCD Pentile Amoled or IPS LCD 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 6, 2013)

IPS. 

Harlem shake or Gangam style? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 6, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> IPS.
> 
> Harlem shake or Gangam style?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Gangnam style 

AIDS or PonyphobiA?

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## iammtxd (Mar 6, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> IPS.
> 
> Harlem shake or Gangam style?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Gangam style

Favorite mobile game?


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 6, 2013)

Ponyphobia and my favorite mobile game is Fruit Ninja!

Which one do you use? Firefox? Chrome? Safari? Opera? Or other?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Mar 6, 2013)

Firefox...(On my PC )
One Browser....( On my Mobile)

Favourite Mobile Phone you have ever used/using...???

Sent from my LG Optimus Prime...


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 6, 2013)

vishaldhamnekar said:


> Firefox...(On my PC )
> One Browser....( On my Mobile)
> 
> Favourite Mobile Phone you have ever used/using...???
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess the best phone I ever had is my Nexus 4. It's my first high end mobile device after years of using budget to middle end devices. Yeah, I have a iPhone 4 as well. Lol.

Are you a morning person or a night person? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 6, 2013)

Depends. In Exams, I'm a night person. Otherwise, regular old morning person.

Sandwich or Subway?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 6, 2013)

Subway.

Headphones or earphones(earbuds)?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Mar 6, 2013)

Earphones....

Mercedes or BMW ???

Sent from my LG Optimus Prime...


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 6, 2013)

I use headphones at home to block out my mom's yelling and nagging. Lol. I use earphones when I'm going out. 

Do you leave your phone always on vibrate or is it always ringing loudly when an  incoming call come in? 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 AM ----------




scream4cheese said:


> I use headphones at home to block out my mom's yelling and nagging. Lol. I use earphones when I'm going out.
> 
> I would choose the Benz.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BehindTheCurtain (Mar 6, 2013)

*canto ialsomo*



scream4cheese said:


> I use headphones at home to block out my mom's yelling and nagging. Lol. I use earphones when I'm going out.
> 
> Do you leave your phone always on vibrate or is it always ringing loudly when an  incoming call come in?

Click to collapse



I always leave it on vibrate in my pants because it feels good.

Why ask why?


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 6, 2013)

No reason.

Brunette or blonde?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leikamkei (Mar 6, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> No reason.
> 
> Brunette or blonde?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Both :victory:

IHOP or Denny's?


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 6, 2013)

Lol. I never had either one but I'll go with Denny's. 

Subways or Quiznos ?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leikamkei (Mar 6, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> Lol. I never had either one but I'll go with Denny's.
> 
> Subways or Quiznos ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Subway's, although I did like that one time I tried out Quizno's. Too bad the one near my house was short lived... I think? Lol

Chinese or Italian food?


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 6, 2013)

That's a tie for me. Orange chicken Vs. Pizza... it's just too hard to choose!

Nintendo, Sony(PlayStation), or Microsoft(Xbox)?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## craftycarper1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Playstation

Vespa or Lambretta?


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 6, 2013)

craftycarper1 said:


> Playstation
> 
> Vespa or Lambretta?

Click to collapse



Definitely a vespa. I like the modern look and feel. 

Apples or oranges? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 6, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> Definitely a vespa. I like the modern look and feel.
> 
> Apples or oranges?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Oranges. 

SwiftKey Flow or Swype? 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 6, 2013)

Swype

What's your favourite sport?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't have one but I do enjoy playing basketball, baseball and riding bicycles. 

KFC or Popeye's chicken ?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 6, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> I don't have one but I do enjoy playing basketball, baseball and riding bicycles.
> 
> KFC or Popeye's chicken ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



KFC. 

Twitter or Facebook? 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 6, 2013)

Facebook.

Drive through or dine in?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Facebook.
> 
> Drive through or dine in?
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dine in. Smells way better... 

Peppa pig or naruto? 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 6, 2013)

Peppa Pig...
Naruto is just awful.

Toilet paper roll up or down?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Peppa Pig...
> Naruto is just awful.
> 
> Toilet paper roll up or down?
> ...

Click to collapse



Down. 

Tapatalk or xda premium? 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 6, 2013)

Stereo8 said:


> Down.
> 
> Tapatalk or xda premium?
> 
> Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



Tapatalk.

Best manufacturer skin?

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Mar 6, 2013)

race55 said:


> Tapatalk.
> 
> Best manufacturer skin?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hmm.. Torn between Sense and TouchWiz.

Sense for sheer beauty (undeniable, come on guys) and TouchWiz for simplicity and ease of use.

Should I get an OG Note to replace my Desire HD or wait some more and get a brand new device? 

(Suggestions via PM appreciated too :thumbup:)

Sent from a CodeFire'd Desire HD using my Jedi Mind Powers
________________________________
Desire HD (CodeFireX SR11)
GNote 10.1 (Stock. not rooted)


----------



## Soul reaper (Mar 6, 2013)

race55 said:


> Tapatalk.
> 
> Best manufacturer skin?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



timescape  for me 
though i use touchwiz


first who  
egg or chicken XD ?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 6, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> timescape  for me
> though i use touchwiz
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The egg

Which game to watch: Juve or PSG?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 6, 2013)

Bit late to answer that now

Would you rather go a day without food or a day without any internet connection?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## rbeavers (Mar 6, 2013)

That's a tough one.
Is coffee a food?

Screwed by Google. Canceled ICS upgrade on my Moto Photon. No Wow for us.


----------



## craftycarper1 (Mar 6, 2013)

No

Bernard Manning or Chubby Brown?


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 7, 2013)

Manning.

During your lunchtime at work do you eat homemade food or do you head out and grab a bite at a diner/restaurant ? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Red Devil (Mar 7, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> Manning.
> 
> During your lunchtime at work do you eat homemade food or do you head out and grab a bite at a diner/restaurant ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Home food..

Xperia Z or m7?

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 7, 2013)

akshat.shenoy said:


> Home food..
> 
> Xperia Z or m7?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Z.

Question = nothin

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 7, 2013)

race55 said:


> Z.
> 
> Question = nothin
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nuttin Honey???

Bacon, Ham or Sausage? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Nuttin Honey???
> 
> Bacon, Ham or Sausage?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sausage. (No.)

Ketchup or catsup ?


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 7, 2013)

Ketchup.

Toe-may-toe or Toe-mah-toe?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Ketchup.
> 
> Toe-may-toe or Toe-mah-toe?
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Easy its Toe-mah-toe everyone knows that pizza dude.

Summer or fall?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Easy its Toe-mah-toe everyone knows that pizza dude.
> 
> Summer or fall?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Spring.

What is the best lock screen widget?


----------



## UndeadNexus (Mar 7, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Spring.
> 
> What is the best lock screen widget?

Click to collapse



DashClock


How do I divide by zero?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 7, 2013)

UndeadNexus said:


> DashClock
> 
> 
> How do I divide by zero?

Click to collapse



http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Division_by_zero


What's your worst addiction other than phones?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Soul reaper (Mar 7, 2013)

EDM (electronic dance music)

Terminator or transporter ??


----------



## CnC-ROCK (Mar 7, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> EDM (electronic dance music)
> 
> Terminator or transporter ??

Click to collapse



transporter

lamborghini or bugatti or ferrari?


----------



## dabeez98 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Ferrari
Puma or Adidas?

Sent from God's tool - Tapatalk using a SGS2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 7, 2013)

daxanh said:


> Ferrari
> Puma or Adidas?
> 
> Sent from God's tool - Tapatalk using a SGS2

Click to collapse



Adidas.

What do you think of the New die hard?

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm looking forward to watching it.
What are your thoughts about Google Glass? Would you buy it for $1200?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 7, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> I'm looking forward to watching it.
> What are your thoughts about Google Glass? Would you buy it for $1200?
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™
> (I was Chalak)

Click to collapse



Wouldn't buy it for $500

ERB fan?


----------



## dagger (Mar 7, 2013)

No.
What's ERB?

sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## X8invisible (Mar 7, 2013)

dagger said:


> No.
> What's ERB?
> 
> sent from my phone using hands and brain...

Click to collapse



Epic rap battles(search on youtube)
Do you like PIE?(not the food, the PA invention)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 7, 2013)

X8invisible said:


> Epic rap battles(search on youtube)
> Do you like PIE?(not the food, the PA invention)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yea. 

Did ancient aliens visit earth? 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## dagger (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes and I am the one who remained here..
Xperia ui or htc ui..

sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 7, 2013)

dagger said:


> Yes and I am the one who remained here..
> Xperia ui or htc ui..
> 
> sent from my phone using hands and brain...

Click to collapse



HTC sense. 

Smart TV or pc?

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 7, 2013)

Stereo8 said:


> HTC sense.
> 
> Smart TV or pc?
> 
> Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



PC.

Subsidized phones or BYOD ?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Mar 7, 2013)

Dunno... LoL

WTF is BYOD?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 7, 2013)

Swype 

Buckethead or Slash 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 7, 2013)

edisile said:


> Dunno... LoL
> 
> WTF is BYOD?

Click to collapse



Bring your own device ?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> Swype
> 
> Buckethead or Slash
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Slash.

Arnold Schwarzenegger or Slyvester Stallone ? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sylvester 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know 
    


---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------

Heavy metal or rock

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 7, 2013)

Slash

Favourite music player?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 7, 2013)

Hmmm. I'll go with rock. 

Do you have NFC on your phone? If you do, have you used it to pay for your purchases? 



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 7, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Slash
> 
> Favourite music player?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Player pro
Try it out

Sent from my  


         you'll never know 
    


---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------




scream4cheese said:


> Hmmm. I'll go with rock.
> 
> Do you have NFC on your phone? If you do, have you used it to pay for your purchases?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Player pro
> Try it out
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



I've tried it already, but i prefer PowerAMP

What is your opinion about the new Lamborghini Veveno?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 7, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> I've tried it already, but i prefer PowerAMP
> 
> What is your opinion about the new Lamborghini Veveno?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't beat the new veyron that is releasing 
Why do you prefer slash more

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Can't beat the new veyron that is releasing
> Why do you prefer slash more
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Soul.
'Nuff said.

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Soul reaper (Mar 8, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Soul.
> 'Nuff said.
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™
> (I was Chalak)

Click to collapse



called me???
XD XD XD
 btw mom or dad ?? XP XP


----------



## CnC-ROCK (Mar 8, 2013)

Soul reaper said:


> called me???
> XD XD XD
> btw mom or dad ?? XP XP

Click to collapse



mom.

does getting IP banned prevents you to view xda or only prevents registration?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 8, 2013)

CnC-ROCK said:


> mom.
> 
> does getting IP banned prevents you to view xda or only prevents registration?

Click to collapse



I think both.

What should i do during my 6 hour detention?

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## CnC-ROCK (Mar 8, 2013)

race55 said:


> I think both.
> 
> What should i do during my 6 hour detention?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



sleep.

coffee or tea?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 8, 2013)

CnC-ROCK said:


> sleep.
> 
> coffee or tea?

Click to collapse



Tea man, tea

Your thoughts on the New blackberry z10?

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 8, 2013)

CnC-ROCK said:


> sleep.
> 
> coffee or tea?

Click to collapse



Coffee
Fake being sick or go to school by myself(the whole school except for me is gone)


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Coffee
> Fake being sick or go to school by myself(the whole school except for me is gone)

Click to collapse



Fake being sick.

Question is above

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Mar 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Coffee
> Fake being sick or go to school by myself(the whole school except for me is gone)

Click to collapse



Fake being sick. Then do whatever.

Should I buy a used OG Note or save some more and buy a new phone?

Sent from a CodeFire'd Desire HD using my Jedi Mind Powers
________________________________
Desire HD (CodeFireX SR11)
GNote 10.1 (Stock. not rooted)


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 8, 2013)

Save up for a new phone.
Your thoughts on google glass?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 8, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Save up for a new phone.
> Your thoughts on google glass?
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™
> (I was Chalak)

Click to collapse



They are kind of cool, but, ultimately:


----------



## CnC-ROCK (Mar 8, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> They are kind of cool, but, ultimately:

Click to collapse



your Q?


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 8, 2013)

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood? 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 8, 2013)

Seven. This has been proved by CERN.

Do you drink your coffee when it's hot or do you wait it to cold down?

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## mahmoud_m_m (Mar 8, 2013)

Wait till its a bit cold.
Which do you prefer hot or cold weather?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## Soul reaper (Mar 8, 2013)

mahmoud_m_m said:


> Wait till its a bit cold.
> Which do you prefer hot or cold weather?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



cold...
xperia or galaxy ??


----------



## edisile (Mar 8, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

I have a galaxy so i answer xperia
House or rock?

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 8, 2013)

Rock for life

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 8, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Rock for life
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™
> (I was Chalak)

Click to collapse



U need to ask a question too bro

Which was the first rom you flashed???

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## jlyle (Mar 8, 2013)

Clean rom on rezound 

Boxers or briefs. Lmao

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 8, 2013)

jlyle said:


> Clean rom on rezound
> 
> Boxers or briefs. Lmao
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Briefs

which was your first android device?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 8, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Briefs
> 
> which was your first android device?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A Galaxy 551. Hunk of **** it was. 

Best free pc game?

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## edisile (Mar 8, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

TF2 and Blacklight retribution for FPSs DOTA 2 for strategy
Bacon or Ice cream?

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## craftycarper1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Bacon without doubt....

With.....

Red or Brown?


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 8, 2013)

Red 


Me or you? 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 8, 2013)

Stereo8 said:


> Red
> 
> 
> Me or you?
> ...

Click to collapse



Me.

HTC or Sony?

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## edisile (Mar 8, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

HTC for quality, Sony for good quality/price.

This is a tough one: Money or love?

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## mahmoud_m_m (Mar 8, 2013)

Love of course money cant buy love but love can push u hard to get the money.

Samsung or xperia regarding customer serves n updates?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 8, 2013)

Xperia

How is the HTC One according to you??

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## jlyle (Mar 8, 2013)

A bigger rezound. Lol

Blonde or brunette 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dan197 (Mar 8, 2013)

Brunette, boobs or bum? Lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda app-developers app


----------



## edisile (Mar 8, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Redhead... lol

Are you male or female?

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 8, 2013)

Male, also, lame question. BOO! :thumbdown:

Do you like meat?

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 8, 2013)

Ribs are my favorite 

Let's try this one again since it didn't get answered last time. Boobs or Bum?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Mar 8, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Both?

Books or ebooks?

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## jlyle (Mar 8, 2013)

Neither.. Rather watch the movie.. 

Chevy or ford

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 8, 2013)

jlyle said:


> Neither.. Rather watch the movie..
> 
> Chevy or ford
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Chevy.

Samsung or Sony?

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## mahmoud_m_m (Mar 8, 2013)

Books for me
Which is the best step up movie of the four?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 8, 2013)

race55 said:


> Chevy.
> 
> Samsung or Sony?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Samsung
Why can't people answer the question directly before them like their supposed to? (I didn't because the guy above me didn't, so he didn't deserve an answer)


 Sprint GS3 FAQ THREAD


----------



## jlyle (Mar 8, 2013)

Back on track here.. 

HP or Dell

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tobiascuypers (Mar 9, 2013)

Dell.. They make alien ware.

Purple or Pink


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 9, 2013)

Both are too girly for me but purple 

Physics or chemistry

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 9, 2013)

Physics 

Brady or E Manning 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## RJQXCV (Mar 9, 2013)

There is nothing to answer now...

What is black, white, and covered in blood?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 9, 2013)

RJantu said:


> There is nothing to answer now...
> 
> What is black, white, and covered in blood?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You if you keep using OT for your first ten posts
GTFO!

what do you reckon should be new tapatalk signature??

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Obj261 (Mar 9, 2013)

You should change it to "Insert Taptalk signature here"



How should I style my Galaxy Nexus's home screens to look original?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 9, 2013)

Obj261 said:


> You should change it to "Insert Taptalk signature here"
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Someone else has that already

Answer- keep everything minimalistic, just the dock, icons of apps that you use frequently and a clock widget

What do you think should be my new tapatalk signature??

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 9, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Someone else has that already
> 
> Answer- keep everything minimalistic, just the dock, icons of apps that you use frequently and a clock widget
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's already pretty good

Should I get a new Avatar 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> It's already pretty good
> 
> Should I get a new Avatar
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes...it just looks like a smudge.  No clue what I'm looking at.



How much wood could a wood chuck norris?


----------



## edisile (Mar 9, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*



deepsagarj said:


> Someone else has that already

Click to collapse



Lol, ninja'd... However the answer in infinite since Chuck Norris IS infinite.

AOSP or Cyanogen?

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 9, 2013)

edisile said:


> Lol, ninja'd... However the answer in infinite since Chuck Norris IS infinite.
> 
> AOSP or Cyanogen?
> 
> < Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >

Click to collapse



Cyanogen

 Up or down?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 9, 2013)

Up

Onion rings or fries?

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 9, 2013)

edisile said:


> Lol, ninja'd... However the answer in infinite since Chuck Norris IS infinite.
> 
> AOSP or Cyanogen?
> 
> < Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >

Click to collapse





deepsagarj said:


> Cyanogen
> 
> Up or down?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 You were both ninja'd.


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 9, 2013)

Pardon my newness.
Would this be the "Stay Hi" thread right here >>> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=961655


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Up
> 
> Onion rings or fries?
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Onion rings

know the difference between ultrapixel and megapixel?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## CnC-ROCK (Mar 9, 2013)

yes.

htc or sony?


----------



## Will_Xda (Mar 9, 2013)

CnC-ROCK said:


> yes.
> 
> htc or sony?

Click to collapse



I'm a HTC guy at the moment so HTC! 
Is there any sort if course I can do, to help me with the basics if porting roms and developing apps ?
Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dagger (Mar 9, 2013)

So as to learn programming in android you have to learn java and c++.
Search youtube it has good videos..

Nokia 1100 or I phone...

sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## edisile (Mar 9, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Nokia 1100, is more open than iPhone 

Tea or ice tea?

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 9, 2013)

Ice tea in summers
Favourite type of coffee?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## edisile (Mar 9, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

I HATE coffee

High or low?

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 9, 2013)

High

Why would someone hate coffee?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## jlyle (Mar 9, 2013)

Cuz they not human

Are alians real

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## arif41 (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't know

Jack daniels or vodka

Sent from my Xperia Mini


----------



## edisile (Mar 9, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Jack Daniels. Vodka only in when Russia.

Toughest question ever: Pepsi or Coca Cola?

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## kubix5220 (Mar 9, 2013)

*response*



edisile said:


> Jack Daniels. Vodka only in when Russia.
> 
> Toughest question ever: Pepsi or Coca Cola?
> 
> < Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >

Click to collapse



Coca Cola -the original

What's the difference between 1 and 3?


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 9, 2013)

Coca Cola
PAC or CNA?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## edisile (Mar 9, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Never tried them both. I'm stick to CM and i'm gonna move to Rootbox 4.2.2

Ubuntu for phones has a future?

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah, I think it will get on nicely but nothing major
Night or day?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Red Devil (Mar 9, 2013)

Night... 

How big is the cm10.1 source?  Exactly 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## jlyle (Mar 9, 2013)

Day

Hunting or fishing

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Soul reaper (Mar 9, 2013)

jlyle said:


> Day
> 
> Hunting or fishing
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



fishingg

iphone or ipod??


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 9, 2013)

Neither! Apple sucks!

Fedora or Ubuntu or Linux Mint or Windows?

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## matt4321 (Mar 9, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Neither! Apple sucks!
> 
> Fedora or Ubuntu or Linux Mint or Windows?
> 
> "This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)

Click to collapse



Dual boot Windows and Linux.

Sony or Samsung?

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Mar 9, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Any linux distro, but i'll keep windows till there are much games for ubuntu. Thank you Valve!

FIFA or PES?

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## Obj261 (Mar 9, 2013)

Ubuntu! 


What kind of pizza do you want right now?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Mar 9, 2013)

Buffalo Hawaiian chicken 

Mandingo?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Mar 9, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

I don't get the question...

Wine or beer?

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't drink.
Your favourite food?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 9, 2013)

Pizza, Bacon and Any type of Chicken.

Physics, Chemistry or Biology?

*Sense*d *2.1* years before it happened from my *HTC Wildfire™ S*


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 9, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> Pizza, Bacon and Any type of Chicken.
> 
> Physics, Chemistry or Biology?
> 
> *Sense*d *2.1* years before it happened from my *HTC Wildfire™ S*

Click to collapse



Physics 

Favorite music artist or Band? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 9, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Physics
> 
> Favorite music artist or Band?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Helloween \m/
(Power Metal FTW!!!)

What about yours?

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm not dedicated to any artist or band, but I do know that "don't rock the boat" and "don't worry, be happy" are freaking awesome.

Edit: I hate the amount of ninja'ing in this thread.

McDonald's, Burger King, or other?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 9, 2013)

KFC 

Apple or Nokia 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 9, 2013)

Nokia, Apple totally sucks

Ubuntu or fedora

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 9, 2013)

Ubuntu

Cyanogen or Ubuntu (mobile)?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 9, 2013)

CM obviously 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know 
    


---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------

Alien ware or Asus 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 9, 2013)

Alienware

Fifa12 or PES2012?(for android)

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't like both but fifa 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know 
    


---------- Post added at 10:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------

Eidos or ubisoft 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I don't like both but fifa
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's because you can't play either one

Ubisoft
Which was the first Linux distro you tried??
Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 9, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> That's because you can't play either one
> 
> Ubisoft
> Sent from...
> ...

Click to collapse



I can play but I hate sports games 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I can play but I hate sports games
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check ur pm

Question- which was the first Linux distro you tried??
Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 9, 2013)

Check yours

Might be a super noob question- what is a  Linux distro 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Mar 9, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Check yours
> 
> Might be a super noob question- what is a  Linux distro
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A distribution of Linux, essentially like different 'flavours' of Linux. Like different ROMs 

OG Note or GNex?

Sent from a CodeFire'd Desire HD using my Jedi Mind Powers
________________________________
Desire HD (CodeFireX SR11)
GNote 10.1 (Stock. not rooted)


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 9, 2013)

Gnex

Desktop or Laptop?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 9, 2013)

Desktop 

Are you dead?

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 9, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Desktop
> 
> Are you dead?
> 
> You just got trolled by Darkknight

Click to collapse



Yes, I am dead inside.
Summer or Winter


----------



## mahmoud_m_m (Mar 9, 2013)

Winter

Which fast and the furious movie u like the most?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## AgenteSmith87 (Mar 9, 2013)

None...or at leat the first...
Someone love Scarlett Johanson??


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 9, 2013)

I find her hot, but I don't love her.

If you could buy anything for $5,000 what would it be?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## edisile (Mar 9, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

A good PC and maybe a nexus 4

Intel or AMD?

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 9, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> I find her hot, but I don't love her.
> 
> If you could buy anything for $5,000 what would it be?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Buy? If I could use the $5,000 for whatever, I'd save it for college. If I had to spend it, buy a $5000 item, sell it for a good price, and use that money for college.
Dragon Ball Z or Honey Boo-Boo.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Mar 9, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Buy? If I could use the $5,000 for whatever, I'd save it for college. If I had to spend it, buy a $5000 item, sell it for a good price, and use that money for college.
> Dragon Ball Z or Honey Boo-Boo.

Click to collapse



Kamehameha! DBZ always.

Have you lost the game?

Sent from a CodeFire'd Desire HD using my Jedi Mind Powers
________________________________
Desire HD (CodeFireX SR11)
GNote 10.1 (Stock. not rooted)


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes
Do you play the game?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## edisile (Mar 9, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Yeah... and i just lost it again.

Arcade driving or driving simulation?

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 9, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Yes
> Do you play the game?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



F***ING S*** WITH **** ON TOAST! I hate you...

Tea or coffee?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Mar 9, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> F***ING S*** WITH **** ON TOAST! I hate you...
> 
> Tea or coffee?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Black coffee, three sugars. To go please 

You smoke da reefa?

Sent from a CodeFire'd Desire HD using my Jedi Mind Powers
________________________________
Desire HD (CodeFireX SR11)
GNote 10.1 (Stock. not rooted)


----------



## craftycarper1 (Mar 9, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Black coffee, three sugars. To go please
> 
> You smoke da reefa?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No

Pink or brown?


----------



## edisile (Mar 9, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Pink is girly, brown is sh*tty...

NVidia or ATI?

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## bassie1995 (Mar 9, 2013)

edisile said:


> Pink is girly, brown is sh*tty...
> 
> NVidia or ATI?
> 
> < Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >

Click to collapse



NVidia, for sure.

Call someone, or text them?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 9, 2013)

Call.

Single or taken?

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Mar 10, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Call.
> 
> Single or taken?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Happily taken 

Current device?

Sent from a CodeFire'd Desire HD using my Jedi Mind Powers
________________________________
Desire HD (CodeFireX SR11)
GNote 10.1 (Stock. not rooted)


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Mar 10, 2013)

Nexus 4

Save a penny for every hour of the day for 1 year how much $$ is saved?

"The ultimate tofu store drift"


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 10, 2013)

1 penny/hour - 1x24 = 24 pennies a day
24 pennies/day - 24x365 = 8760 pennies a year
Which is US$87.6 
I need a name to a security company. Suggestions?


----------



## edisile (Mar 10, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

SecYouRity... really stupid 

McDonald's or Burger King?

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 10, 2013)

King
XP or 7?

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 10, 2013)

XP all the way. Best windows ever.

Ubuntu for phones or Android 4.2?

__________________________________
HTC Wildfire S
Android 2.3.5 
Powered By HTC Sense

LG Optimus One (With Dad)


----------



## Javicii23 (Mar 10, 2013)

Android 4.2. Ubuntu for phones is so new at this moment.

What do you prefer, a Nexus phone or another phone of another company? Why?


----------



## rbeavers (Mar 10, 2013)

Samsung

H*ck with Google? 

Screwed by Google. Canceled ICS upgrade on my Moto Photon. No Wow for us.


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 10, 2013)

Samsung or Sony TVs?

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 10, 2013)

Samsung
Donut or bagel?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 10, 2013)

Sony

To sleep or not to sleep?

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)

---------- Post added at 10:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 AM ----------

Donut

See question above

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 10, 2013)

Not to sleep. There are so many better things to do.

Favourite Autobot?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## edisile (Mar 10, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*



I r o n M a n said:


> Not to sleep. There are so many better things to do.
> 
> Favourite Autobot?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sunstreaker and Sideswipe from G1, Jazz from G1 and the movie.

How good were the Transformer movies compared to the anime?

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 10, 2013)

Pretty good

Shadowgun or dead trigger?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## edisile (Mar 10, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

They are two different genres... but i still prefer FPSs like Modern Combat.

CoD or Battlefield?

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 10, 2013)

Neither. FPS are pretty crap, but I had to choose one it'd be Team Fortress 2.

What's your favorite Android device of all time?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Mar 10, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*



Android Pizza said:


> Neither. FPS are pretty crap, but I had to choose one it'd be Team Fortress 2.
> 
> What's your favorite Android device of all time?
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



TF2 rocks :thumbup: !

My current phone: SGS+! But if i had one i would have said Nexus 4.

Only for experts! Most OP class in TF2?

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 10, 2013)

Spy.

Best exclusive game for PS3?

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 10, 2013)

Dunno. 

Do you the like wii u? 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 10, 2013)

Stereo8 said:


> Dunno.
> 
> Do you the like wii u?
> 
> Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...

Click to collapse



Yes

Favorite drummer?

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 10, 2013)

No
Which was the first custom ROM you used?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## edisile (Mar 10, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Cyano... kinda obvious and mainstream, i know.

Cesar salad or hamburger?

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 10, 2013)

Burger

Do you think that Verizon's "Droid" line of Android phones has confused the not so tech savvy regarding Android?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Roundtableprez (Mar 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Burger
> 
> Do you think that Verizon's "Droid" line of Android phones has confused the not so tech savvy regarding Android?
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



For sure. For a few years now people been saying android is only for Verizon -.-

Do you think tmobiles sidekick line will ever make a real comeback? Samsung did a crap job with the 4g

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## edisile (Mar 10, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

The sidekick era is over. Did you noticed that no one makes physical  keyboard phones anymore?

Does quick scope mean you're a good player in FPSs?

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## domini99 (Mar 10, 2013)

edisile said:


> The sidekick era is over. Did you noticed that no one makes physical  keyboard phones anymore?
> 
> Does quick scope mean you're a good player in FPSs?
> 
> < Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >

Click to collapse



I think yes, if you're bad they probaly call you noob

What android version are you using?

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pc means poop computer, right?_


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 10, 2013)

Gingerbread and Jellybean on my phone, Jellybean on my tablet

Favourite superhero?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 10, 2013)

4.2.2 and 4.1.2 (dual boot) 

What's your virtual dpi? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 10, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Gingerbread and Jellybean on my phone, Jellybean on my tablet
> 
> Favourite superhero?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





ArmorD said:


> 4.2.2 and 4.1.2 (dual boot)
> 
> What's your virtual dpi?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



The Hulk
DPI at 240

Favorite villain?


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 10, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> The Hulk
> DPI at 240
> 
> Favorite villain?

Click to collapse



Magus \m/ - Chrono Trigger 

Game spoiler:



        (some may say he isn't, but he is! Well, let's say that he isn't and he is, keeping on the first half of the game he is, so I can choose him!)
    


Favorite Game character?

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 11, 2013)

Hmmm....
That's a hard one.
Tie between Mario and MegaMan X.

What kernel are you using?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 11, 2013)

Cake kernel.

Favourite type of pizza?

__________________________________
HTC Wildfire S
Android 2.3.5 
Powered By HTC Sense

LG Optimus One (With Dad)


----------



## robogoflow (Mar 11, 2013)

Red Baron microwavable.

Open ended question!!!!

Do you think zombies follow sound or smell you?

If that's the case could you just shower in perfume or turn the siren on a police car and walk away unharmed?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 3 Beta


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 11, 2013)

Smell. Yes, perfume should do I guess.

Sense 5 Or Jelly Bean Timescape?

__________________________________
HTC Wildfire S
Android 2.3.5 
Powered By HTC Sense

LG Optimus One (With Dad)


----------



## edisile (Mar 11, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Jelly bean. Way simplier...

Can Johnny Storm (Human Torch) get a cold?

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes I think he can, but it'll evaporate when he sneezes lol.

PSP Or PSVITA? (I prefer psp)

__________________________________
HTC Wildfire S
Android 2.3.5 
Powered By HTC Sense

LG Optimus One (With Dad)


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 11, 2013)

I haven't played in the PSVITA, so I'll choose PSP
Favourite sports game?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## bushako (Mar 11, 2013)

Favourite sports game is soccer and rugby. 
Question: is there life on Mars or are we just digging for sea shells? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miwanr (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't know either. 
Why you ask about that? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rashid.fairus (Mar 11, 2013)

maybe he doesn't like earth
how about pluto?


----------



## craftycarper1 (Mar 11, 2013)

No because his mate was Goofy 

Carp or Catfish?


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 11, 2013)

Carps

Sense or touchwiz?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## mahmoud_m_m (Mar 11, 2013)

Never tried sense so touchwiz

Which is better uccw or zooperwidgets?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 11, 2013)

uccw

Jellybean 4.1 or 4.2?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 11, 2013)

4.2

I don't have a question

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## edisile (Mar 11, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Why don't you have a question?

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 11, 2013)

Because. 

Arroyo or pock? 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 11, 2013)

Neither.

Brownie or Mousse?

"You either die a hero or you live long enough to see yourself become the villain." 
__________________________________
HTC Wildfire S
Android 2.3.5 
Powered By HTC Sense

LG Optimus One (With Dad)


----------



## edisile (Mar 11, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Mousse

PC or console?

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## Stereo8 (Mar 11, 2013)

Poop computer. 

Muffin or cupcake? 

Flowed from my HTC branded muffin...


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 11, 2013)

Muffin! If it has roasted almond and choco-chips.
Cupcakes if it had Belgian chocolate.

Your favourite colour?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## bushako (Mar 11, 2013)

Red
Where's Waldo? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Mar 11, 2013)

No q.

Have you seen my thread regarding the 1970 bug?

___________________
Curious about the 1970 Tapatalk bug? Read here.


----------



## edisile (Mar 11, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*



bushako said:


> Red
> Where's Waldo?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I guess Waldo is somewhere around here...

Mouse + keyboard or gamepad?

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >

EDIT: I found him... 


         In the top left corner, near the guy who sells shoes.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 11, 2013)

Mouse + keyboard.
Favourite gaming platform?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## edisile (Mar 11, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

PC when home, Android when away. Maybe SteamBox in the future...

Talkin' about Steam, since Max Payne 3 is in sale till tonight, should i buy it?

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 11, 2013)

No. I bought the game for PS3 when it was $20 a few weeks after it came out. I hate that game. Absolutely waste. Way too many cut scenes and they're incredibly long as well. The gameplay was alright. I suggest you "rent" the game somehow and try it first. If you have a console that is..

Paper books or ebooks?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 11, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> No. I bought the game for PS3 when it was $20 a few weeks after it came out. I hate that game. Absolutely waste. Way too many cut scenes and they're incredibly long as well. The gameplay was alright. I suggest you "rent" the game somehow and try it first. If you have a console that is..
> 
> Paper books or ebooks?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Depends on the price although having a physical copy is nicer unless you do a lot of reading in which case Ebooks would be more convenient

(Also, just to give an opinion on Max Payne 3, I'm currently playing through it now and think it's great! The gameplay is quite good and the cut scenes are there to mask the loading times i think although not all of them obviously. There are a lot but they do enhance the story. I'm loving it at the moment. The various environments are great as well. Well worth the 5 or so pounds i paid for it)

Are you optimistic or pessimistic?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm more optimistic.

Do you think buying 2011 phones at a cheap price on a low budget is alright?

"You either die a hero or you live long enough to see yourself become the villain." 
__________________________________
HTC Wildfire S
Android 2.3.5 
Powered By HTC Sense

LG Optimus One (With Dad - Soon to be mine)


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 11, 2013)

I guess it is ok

Bugatti veyron ss or koenigsegg agera  R

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## immortalneo (Mar 11, 2013)

Why not both? 

Which hurts worse - toothache or dentist?

Sent from my SGS II


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 11, 2013)

Bugatti !

Which one do you like? Beef bacon? Turkey bacon? Pork bacon? Or all of the above ?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 01:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 PM ----------




immortalneo said:


> Why not both?
> 
> Which hurts worse - toothache or dentist?
> 
> Sent from my SGS II

Click to collapse



Toothache? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Mar 11, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*



scream4cheese said:


> Bugatti !
> 
> Which one do you like? Beef bacon? Turkey bacon? Pork bacon? Or all of the above ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well...bacon is bacon anyway. Pointless question. EVERYBODY LOVES BACON! 

Do you like Top Gear ?(the english one, not the cr*ppy American version)

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >

---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------




edisile said:


> Well...bacon is bacon anyway. Pointless question. EVERYBODY LOVES BACON!
> 
> Do you like Top Gear ?(the english one, not the cr*ppy American version)
> 
> < Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >

Click to collapse



Edit: both Bugatti Veyron SuperSports and Koeniggseg Agera R are beautiful. I would marry one of them 

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## elevul (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes.


How to remove the clock from the JB lockscreen? It's right on the face of the person in the wallpaper. 

Sent from my 4.2.2 GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Mar 11, 2013)

elevul said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> How to remove the clock from the JB lockscreen? It's right on the face of the person in the wallpaper.
> ...

Click to collapse



Um, most ROMS have an option to remove the clock from the lockscreen. This is on a Touch Wiz ROM. 







On vacation, any suggestions to where to take my family in Northern Cali for a family trip? 

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## domini99 (Mar 11, 2013)

I have no idea.

Is buying a tablet really worth it?

Sent from my sending thing..
_Pc means poop computer, right?_


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 11, 2013)

domini99 said:


> I have no idea.
> 
> Is buying a tablet really worth it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It really depends on you. I use my N7 mainly for school related task like reading articles, browsing and watching videos. I can save PDF documents and view them on the way to class. It's ideal for me since it's light and very portable. The long lasting battery is great and the screen size is large enough. It sure beats bringing large laptop to class. 


I need a new hobby. Should I build a computer or start making something with Raspberry PI.


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 11, 2013)

Build a computer.

Should I be satisfied with my eight inch tablet, or trade it in for a ten inch?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Mar 11, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

8 inches are enough but if the 10 inch one is an Nexus 10 i would think about it...

Have you ever read an Urban Fantasy book? (If someone says "Twilight" i'm gonna kill him)

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't think so...

Do you think writing is a good hobby?

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, if you enjoy it and have a passion for it, I don't see why not

What helps you stay calm?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 11, 2013)

Marijuana

Is xda slow for anyone else, or is it just me?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 11, 2013)

It's not just you. This is very slow

Is the glass half empty or half full?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 12, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> It's not just you. This is very slow
> 
> Is the glass half empty or half full?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Half empty . I'm pessimistic

/question=null

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 12, 2013)

Timescape or touchwiz??

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## amandez (Mar 12, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Timescape or touchwiz??
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Trick question.

No phone or dumbphone 

Sent from my HTC Ruby using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 12, 2013)

amandez said:


> No phone or dumbphone

Click to collapse



dumbphone
(I don't wanna pay for smart services)

K
I have no question...so forum is open.


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 12, 2013)

What's your opinion on the youth of today?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 12, 2013)

Lots of them like ponies 
Rest are awesome 



Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 12, 2013)

You are totally obsessed about bronies

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## bushako (Mar 12, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> What's your opinion on the youth of today?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



I feel bad at what is being done to the youth of today from the powers that be,  but still have hopes towards the unaffected few. 

What would you do if you saw a massive Sunami approaching you where you are right now? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Mar 12, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*



bushako said:


> I feel bad at what is being done to the youth of today from the powers that be,  but still have hopes towards the unaffected few.
> 
> What would you do if you saw a massive Sunami approaching you where you are right now?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I would definitively swear... a lot.

Favourite game? (PC, console, doesn't matter)

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 12, 2013)

Super Mario (I have never enjoyed any game more than this)

What would you want to do one last time before you die?
Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 12, 2013)

Jump off a cliff drinking Mountain Dew and survive, like they show in those ads. Yes, childhood dreams. 

What do you do on your own birthday?

"You either die a hero or you live long enough to see yourself become the villain." 
__________________________________
HTC Wildfire S
Android 2.3.5 
Powered By HTC Sense

LG Optimus One (With Dad - Soon to be mine)


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 12, 2013)

Actually, I usually forget. I'm reminded by the calls.

What is your date of birth?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Mar 12, 2013)

November 6th... 

Color or Colour ??

Sent from my LG Optimus Prime....


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 12, 2013)

Colour. No offense, but I don't get why there are 2 spellings. We use colour anyway.

Batman or Spiderman?

"You either die a hero or you live long enough to see yourself become the villain." 
__________________________________
HTC Wildfire S
Android 2.3.5 
Powered By HTC Sense

LG Optimus One (Dad's phone - Soon to be mine)


----------



## edisile (Mar 12, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Batman. He's waaaaay cooler!

The most powerful superhero in the Marvel Multiverse?

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't know many, so I'll leave it up to someone else. I think Hulk / Thor?

Green Lantern or Green Hornet?

"You either die a hero or you live long enough to see yourself become the villain." 
__________________________________
HTC Wildfire S
Android 2.3.5 
Powered By HTC Sense

LG Optimus One (Dad's phone - Soon to be mine)


----------



## edisile (Mar 12, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*



Lt.Win said:


> I don't know many, so I'll leave it up to someone else. I think Hulk / Thor?
> 
> Green Lantern or Green Hornet?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually is the Hulk from the World War Hulk saga.

And the answer to your question is... the same as mine. The greenest and angriest super hero ever: the Green Scar.

Question: (since I'm italian, i ask this question to myself very often) why the f*ck do i have to learn latin in high school? It's a goddamn DEAD language...

< Insert funny Tapatalk signature here >


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 12, 2013)

We have to learn Sanskrit 100 marks or Hindi French 50/50. Goddamn dead languages.... (Sanskrit)

Do you like the Samsung Youm? (Or whatever the heck it is called)

"You either die a hero or you live long enough to see yourself become the villain." 
__________________________________
HTC Wildfire S
Android 2.3.5 
Powered By HTC Sense

LG Optimus One (Dad's phone - Soon to be mine)


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Mar 12, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> We have to learn Sanskrit 100 marks or Hindi French 50/50. Goddamn dead languages.... (Sanskrit)
> 
> Do you like the Samsung Youm? (Or whatever the heck it is called)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope
Do you buy chinese stuff?


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 12, 2013)

Like, stuff made in China? Everyone does...

Windows, Linux or Mac OS X?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Mar 12, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Actually everything si made in china. Also the iCr*p. "Designed in California, Made in China".

About the OS, if you asked me about it some time ago, i would have answered Windows. XP. But since Vista i keep swearing every time i hear or read "micro$oft".

What do you think about my new tapatalk signature? I think is kinda ambitious though.







 noobs pwned in TF2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 12, 2013)

I kinda like it actually.

What is the first thing that comes to your head when I say - India?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## edisile (Mar 12, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*



I r o n M a n said:


> I kinda like it actually.
> 
> What is the first thing that comes to your head when I say - India?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cows and poop... lots of poop.

What do you think when i say Italy?






 noobs pwned in TF2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 12, 2013)

edisile said:


> Cows and poop... lots of poop.
> 
> What do you think when i say Italy?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pizza.

Will htc update my Desire x to jb? They said they would

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## edisile (Mar 12, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*



race55 said:


> Pizza.
> 
> Will htc update my Desire x to jb? They said they would
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Then they will say "the new sense is better but needs more resources. So no more update *trollface*! " (this was made for the desire)

CyanogenMod or AOKP?






 noobs pwned in TF2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 12, 2013)

edisile said:


> Then they will say "the new sense is better but needs more resources. So no more update *trollface*! " (this was made for the desire)
> 
> CyanogenMod or AOKP?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Been a Cyanogenmod user since the G1, so imma stick with that.

Why does HTC make promises they don't make true?

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 12, 2013)

Because that's how business works nowadays 

TouchWiz or AOSP? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 12, 2013)

AOSP for sure. Touchwiz sucks.
Kobe Bryant or Lebron James?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## edisile (Mar 12, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Lebron James.

Cristiano Ronaldo or Lionel Messi?






 noobs pwned in TF2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 12, 2013)

Messi
Do you think there's ever a time where killing/murder is justifiable? (not including war)

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## domini99 (Mar 12, 2013)

No.

How many inch is 480x854?

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Mar 12, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Messi
> Do you think there's ever a time where killing/murder is justifiable? (not including war)
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Homicide can be under the right circumstances, per say, self defense, or if one is carrying out a state sanctioned death penalty.  Murder, no. By definition, it's an lawful homicide.  

Will the North Koreans actually be dumb enough to go thru with any of thier threats? 

Sent from the phalanges of my hand to the facet of your cranium.


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes.

Burger or hotdog?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 12, 2013)

Man that's a bad one... I'll go with dogs! 

Ketchup or mayonnaise? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 12, 2013)

Catsup

Pickles or jalapenos


----------



## edisile (Mar 12, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Pickles. Jalapenos are not spicy enough for me...

Have you ever eat pizza? (I mean the original italian one, not the american sh*tty version)







 noobs pwned in TF2


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes. I've been to New York, that's the best place to go besides Italy for pizza.
Surprisingly, the best pizzas I ever had were at pizza places in New York, New Jersey, and get this - California of all places!

Should Chinese no-name Android tablets be frowned upon?

Sent from my rooted Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## VaderSKN (Mar 12, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*

These should be removed from the world! People complain about NFS MW not running on their 600 mhz devices. Seriously? 


Which is your best phone (the feel and ROMs)?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App


----------



## xelectronicax (Mar 13, 2013)

*Phone*



VaderSKN said:


> These should be removed from the world! People complain about NFS MW not running on their 600 mhz devices. Seriously?
> 
> 
> Which is your best phone (the feel and ROMs)?
> ...

Click to collapse




My best phone is a Galaxy Player 5. Its not really a phone, but its my only working android device right now. I bricked my Lenovo A1 XD 

If a stealth bomber crashes in a forest, will it make a sound? :laugh:
- xelectronicax-


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 13, 2013)

xelectronicax said:


> My best phone is a Galaxy Player 5. Its not really a phone, but its my only working android device right now. I bricked my Lenovo A1 XD
> 
> If a stealth bomber crashes in a forest, will it make a sound? :laugh:
> - xelectronicax-

Click to collapse



OFC it will! Actually the impact will, but anyway...

Write or not erotic parts on my fanfic lol?

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 13, 2013)

LOL maybe.

And to answer the device question, it has to be the 2nd one on my Sig (Yeah, I'm too bored to type it out from phone). It's a 2010 device. It's ARMv6, 600MHz and runs CM10.1 almost perfectly. What more do you want? I don't need a new device till next year now.

Do you like the laptop keyboard or desktop keyboard? I feel the lappys are too flat...

"You either die a hero or you live long enough to see yourself become the villain." 
__________________________________
HTC Wildfire S
Android 2.3.5 
Powered By HTC Sense

LG Optimus One (Dad's phone - Soon to be mine)


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 13, 2013)

Desktop keyboard

Ever played NFS MW on your device?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 13, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Desktop keyboard
> 
> Ever played NFS MW on your device?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope

Favorite fast food joint?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 13, 2013)

Over here, McDonald's. Somewhere else, eh, I tried Burger King in the swissies, not bad!

Xbox or PS3?

"You either die a hero or you live long enough to see yourself become the villain." 
__________________________________
HTC Wildfire S
Android 2.3.5 
Powered By HTC Sense

LG Optimus One (Dad's phone - Soon to be mine)


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 13, 2013)

Five Guys...it's awesome.

Which do you like better, pull-down shade notifications or bottom right corner notifications?

Edit: Ninja'd. Ugh...

Answer to ^^
PS3

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 13, 2013)

Pull-down shade notification

Expandable notifications  in jb or the static ones in the older versions?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## edisile (Mar 13, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

The new expandable ones in JB made me switch from stable cm9 to cm10 when it was in alpha state with camera not working

JB 4.1 or JB 4.2?






 noobs pwned in TF2


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 13, 2013)

4.2

What do you think of Mozilla's Boot 2 Gecko a.k.a. Firefox OS?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## edisile (Mar 13, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

On my phone doesn'boot  :'(

What time is in India???






 noobs pwned in TF2


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 13, 2013)

12 pm exactly

Where are you from?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 13, 2013)

12:01 PM.

BTW NEW AVATAR!!!!1!!1!1!112111!111111111211!!!!!!!ONE!!!

Free to ask anything, go on.

Nah I kid. What phone do you own? And what does it run?

"You either die a hero or you live long enough to see yourself become the villain." - The Dark Knight

---------- Post added at 12:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 PM ----------




deepsagarj said:


> 12 pm exactly
> 
> Where are you from?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



India. Question above.

"You either die a hero or you live long enough to see yourself become the villain." - The Dark Knight


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 13, 2013)

HTC Explorer running CM10 atm

What phone do you own and what does it run??

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 13, 2013)

Wildfire S, stock 2.3.5 rooted.

Dads Optimus one (soon mine) CM10 by Rashed97.

No question, go on.

"You either die a hero or you live long enough to see yourself become the villain." - The Dark Knight


----------



## jerg (Mar 13, 2013)

sgs3 with rooted verizon stock rom

what color is your car?


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 13, 2013)

jerg said:


> sgs3 with rooted verizon stock rom
> 
> what color is your car?

Click to collapse



I don't have a car and GTFO!!! n00b, get your 10 posts somewhere else

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from??? 
    


---------- Post added at 12:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 PM ----------

Question- What new feature should be added in the next version of android??

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 13, 2013)

Platinum gold.

Vacuum cleaner or broom?

"You either die a hero or you live long enough to see yourself become the villain." - The Dark Knight

---------- Post added at 12:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 PM ----------




deepsagarj said:


> I don't have a car and GTFO!!! n00b, get your 10 posts somewhere else
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eye scrolling. And other gestureless stuff.

"You either die a hero or you live long enough to see yourself become the villain." - The Dark Knight


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 13, 2013)

Why didn't he ask a question?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 13, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Why didn't he ask a question?
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™
> (I was Chalak)

Click to collapse



Because he did. Learn to read.

Tea or coffee?

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 13, 2013)

No question 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 13, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> No question
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And no answer as well

Coffee

Which was your first android device?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 13, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> And no answer as well
> 
> Coffee
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A galaxy 551. For the money it was a okay device.

What do you prefer, physical keyboard or on screen one?

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## edisile (Mar 13, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Physical only if full sized (bluetooth one) if not, on screen

Do you like Windows 8?







 noobs pwned in TF2


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 13, 2013)

Not really
Do you like windows 8?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 13, 2013)

Nope. 

No question, move along.

"You either die a hero or you live long enough to see yourself become the villain." - The Dark Knight


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 13, 2013)

Do you hate when people don't ask questions here? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah I do
Why this username?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't ask questions cause usually the replies are idk IDC or no answer...

This is a name on the Battlefield Bad Company 2 game cover. There's a guy at the back is named LTwin. 

History or geography?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 13, 2013)

Depends but I think geography 

Hulk or Thor 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## edisile (Mar 13, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

I don't know... lol
However history.

Maths or physics?






 noobs pwned in TF2


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 13, 2013)

Physics

Which image editing software do you use??

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 13, 2013)

Paint.NET for simple editing and Photoshop for pro editing.

Marvel or DC Comics?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Mar 13, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Marvel for the multiverse, DC for The Batman *nanananana* Batman!

Galaxy S3 or Nexus 4?







 noobs pwned in TF2


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 13, 2013)

edisile said:


> Marvel for the multiverse, DC for The Batman *nanananana* Batman!
> 
> Galaxy S3 or Nexus 4?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You know your comics! :thumbup:

S3 cause of battery life and removable battery. 

Facebook or Google+?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 13, 2013)

Fb 

Hulk or Thor 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 13, 2013)

Thor.

Semi Automatic or Automatic?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Mar 13, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*



Lt.Win said:


> Thor.
> 
> Semi Automatic or Automatic?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



None of 'em! Bolt Action, 'cuz is way cooler!

Do you like ponies? LoL






 noobs pwned in TF2


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 13, 2013)

No. I hate ponies. 

Do you hate ponies too? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes 

Do you hate them toooo?

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 13, 2013)

No. They're awesome 

What's one of your interests besides android?

Sent from my R800i using xda-developers app.
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## edisile (Mar 13, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Surely not ponies... gaming and, ATM, writing... but i lack of inspiration.

Do ponies ruin your days, as well?






 noobs pwned in TF2


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Mar 13, 2013)

edisile said:


> Surely not ponies... gaming and, ATM, writing... but i lack of inspiration.
> 
> Do ponies ruin your days, as well?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you have no right to judge anyone's interest. That's mean and inhuman. What if someone came and criticized something you are passionate about? 

Medieval Age vs Post medieval age



"If we were motivated by money, we would have sold the company a long time ago and ended up on a beach" : Larry Page


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 13, 2013)

QuantumFoam said:


> I think you have no right to judge anyone's interest. That's mean and inhuman. What if someone came and criticized something you are passionate about?
> 
> Medieval Age vs Post medieval age
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Medieval! I would love to go see knights in tournaments like jousting.

If you could create a new name for a political party, what would it be?



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 13, 2013)

Scream4scheese 

Do you like Uranium?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 13, 2013)

Like uranium? Not too sure. I find nuclear energy fascinating.

Your favourite place for a holiday?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 13, 2013)

In india, Goa. Elsewhere, dunno.

How big is your house and do you have a car? If yes, which?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 13, 2013)

Um, not sure how big in terms of area. It has 4 bedrooms.
I have 2 cars, a Toyota Corolla Altis and a Maruti Suzuki Swift.

Which is one thing you want really really bad?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 13, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Um, not sure how big in terms of area. It's 4 bedroom.
> I have 2 cars, a Toyota Corolla Altis and a Maruti Suzuki Swift.
> 
> Which is one thing you want really really bad?
> ...

Click to collapse



A good ass computer.

Blurayc or DVD?

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 13, 2013)

That's pretty obvious. Blu-Ray.

Which headphones do you own?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Mar 13, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> That's pretty obvious. Blu-Ray.
> 
> Which headphones do you own?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



JVC HAFX1X, (fake) Sennheiser CX 300-II & Beats By Dre Studio

Which laptop do you own?

Sent from a CodeFire'd Desire HD using my Jedi Mind Powers
________________________________
Desire HD (CodeFireX SR11)
GNote 10.1 (Stock. not rooted)


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 13, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> JVC HAFX1X, (fake) Sennheiser CX 300-II & Beats By Dre Studio
> 
> Which laptop do you own?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Compaq CQ57-205SD. Hunk of sh*t with a 1.0Ghz Dual core AMD Vision.

Favorite tv show?

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 13, 2013)

Family Guy 

American Dad or Family Guy 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## edisile (Mar 13, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Both...

What's your real name?







 noobs pwned in TF2


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 13, 2013)

I refuse to share that on XDA.

What's your favorite pizza place?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I refuse to share that on XDA.
> 
> What's your favorite pizza place?
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



His real name is "Android Pizza" 

He is also Italian 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## edisile (Mar 13, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

PC 'cuz open source. 

Suggestions for a new xda signature?






 noobs pwned in TF2


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 13, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> His real name is "Android Pizza"
> 
> He is also Italian
> 
> You just got trolled by Darkknight

Click to collapse



You just love to troll me, don't you?

As for the question, maybe add another Futurama quote.

Sent from my rooted Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 14, 2013)

Red robin or 5 guys 

You just got trolled by Darkknight


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 14, 2013)

Five Guys. Red Robin sucks.

What brand and type of case do you currently have on your phone or tablet? (If any)

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What brand and type of case do you currently have on your phone or tablet? (If any)

Click to collapse



I have a Bobj black surround on my Asus tablet.
No case on my phone.

On average how many times a day do you say thank you to persons you deal with. (I counted yesterday I said thank you 21 times)


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't really 'deal' with people professionally, if that's what you mean. But I give out thanks about 10-15 times a day.

Your dream car?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Audi a8

HTC or Sony (phones alone)

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Audi a8
> 
> HTC or Sony (phones alone)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HTC. Been a fan since they made the G1. Sony is not bad tho.

What Rom are you currently running?

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## josip-k (Mar 14, 2013)

RasBeanJelly.

Do you like RasBeanJelly? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 14, 2013)

I lost interest in HTC after I bought my first Android vv

I'm running Jelly King 2.0.

Algebra or Geometry?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Well in high school geometry 

No question

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 14, 2013)

What phone do you own?

And can someone explain what grades mean high school, elementary and college. I just don't seem to know. :|

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

You'll never know

Btw grades are classes 
Grade XII  = class XII

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> You'll never know
> 
> Btw grades are classes
> Grade XII  = class XII
> ...

Click to collapse



I do know 
Which rom are you using?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 14, 2013)

Stock JB 4.2.2 on my beautiful Nexus 4.

Who's going to get the GS4? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

Not me for sure
Don't you think that the benchmark scores of gs4 in antutu are not real?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Benchmarks are not real 
Compare them close to each other 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Benchmarks are not real
> Compare them close to each other
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Weren't you supposed to ask a question?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

I didn't have one 

Now I do 
Veveno or veyron SS 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

Veyron SS
Which was your first custom Rom that you used on your current device??

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Sweat dread v 2

If it's veyron then why is it more expensive 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't have the answer to that

What Rom are you using currently??

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hyperion 8
The fastest and smoothest rom for my device 

Ever heard of it 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah
Its based on cm7 I think

Is it based on cm7?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

No but there will be one based on it

Where is valsad 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

In Gujarat, around 180 kms from Mumbai

Where do you live?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Bangalore 

Favourite music artist 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

These days its David Archuleta

Where in Bangalore?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Banaswadi 

Dream phone

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Zeuscluts (Mar 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Banaswadi
> 
> Dream phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Note 2,

And what phone you have now? 

Hit Hit *THANKS!!! * If And Only If I Helped You


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

You'll never know

Hint: it sucks and is a low end phone 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Zeuscluts (Mar 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> You'll never know
> 
> Hint: it sucks and is a low end phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy y gt-5360. 
Definately its this. 
&
Best music? 

Hit Hit *THANKS!!! * If And Only If I Helped You


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Heavy metal/rock can't decide 

How is everyone getting to know my device 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Zeuscluts (Mar 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Heavy metal or rock
> 
> How is everyone getting to know my device
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Simple logic, 
Just checked your profile and then seen u in galaxy y forum, 
So that your phone. 

What dId u do last sunday? 

Hit Hit *THANKS!!! * If And Only If I Helped You


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

They can check where you are posting

Nexus 4 or LG Optimus G?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Zeuscluts (Mar 14, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> They can check where you are posting
> 
> Nexus 4 or LG Optimus G?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes ,
Both are nt of my type. 

&
WHICH ROMS U PREFER

Hit Hit *THANKS!!! * If And Only If I Helped You


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

zeuscluts said:


> Simple logic,
> Just checked your profile and then seen u in galaxy y forum,
> So that your phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Study for last mondays math exam 






deepsagarj said:


> They can check where you are posting
> 
> Nexus 4 or LG Optimus G?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 no doubt


Why did you ask such a question 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

CM
Which keyboard do you prefer??(on phones)

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Zeuscluts (Mar 14, 2013)

Just for tp. 
&
Where do people wanna stay in? 

Hit Hit *THANKS!!! * If And Only If I Helped You


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> CM
> Which keyboard do you prefer??(on phones)
> 
> Sent from...
> ...

Click to collapse



TouchPal v5 is the best

Sent from my  


         you'll never know 
    


---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 PM ----------




zeuscluts said:


> Just for tp.
> &
> Where do people wanna stay in?
> 
> Hit Hit *THANKS!!! * If And Only If I Helped You

Click to collapse



The toilet

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Zeuscluts (Mar 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> TouchPal v5 is the best
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where is your question

Hit Hit *THANKS!!! * If And Only If I Helped You


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

No question so ask anything you want 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Zeuscluts (Mar 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> No question so ask anything you want
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nthing, 
&
Your friend name

Hit Hit *THANKS!!! * If And Only If I Helped You


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Leonard 

Why ask such a question 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

What Leonard?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

He asked for my friends name 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

What's your name?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

I answered this question to another guy 

Why do u want to know
Check pm 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

Just asking

How did you come to know about xda?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## wviegas (Mar 14, 2013)

I was searching a rom for my htc p3600

country?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 14, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Just asking
> 
> How did you come to know about xda?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I stumbled upon xda when I had my first android smartphone in 2009. I heard something about rooting and all that good stuff. Like everyone would, I googled "how to root" and xda was the number on the spot at that time so I just clicked and bam. 


I was thinking about starting a club at my college and it's going to be based on mobile technology. It's a thought at the moment. You think it's a good idea? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

India
Which country are you from?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## RomWiz (Mar 14, 2013)

*Sv: Answer a question, then ask one!*



deepsagarj said:


> India
> Which country are you from?
> 
> Sent from...
> ...

Click to collapse



Sweden

Hate being sick? 

Regards, 
Daniel,
Recognized Themer.


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

Yep
Best camera app?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Zeuscluts (Mar 14, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Yep
> Best camera app?
> 
> Sent from...
> ...

Click to collapse



Camera zoom fx pro. 

Best game? 

Hit Hit *THANKS!!! * If And Only If I Helped You


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Confused between assassins creed 3 and far cry 3

What do you think 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Confused between assassins creed 3 and far cry 3
> 
> What do you think
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What are you confused about? 
Are you deciding which one you should get or you don't understand the gameplay? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> What are you confused about?
> Are you deciding which one you should get or you don't understand the gameplay?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Confused about which one is better 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Mar 14, 2013)

Let me ask question.

How many Forum Moderators there are in XDA.. ?

Sent from my LG Optimus Black...


----------



## ProjectVanilla (Mar 14, 2013)

vishaldhamnekar said:


> Let me ask question.
> 
> How many Forum Moderators there are in XDA.. ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------




vishaldhamnekar said:


> Let me ask question.
> 
> How many Forum Moderators there are in XDA.. ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

ProjectVanilla said:


> Sent from my YP-G70 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't you guys ever get it???

DON'T POST IN OT BEFORE YOU GET YOUR 10 POSTS!!! 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from??? 
    


---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------

Which is your favorite smartphone??

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

S 3

Yours

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Zeuscluts (Mar 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> S 3
> 
> Yours
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy Note 2 N7100 .


And your future phone. 

Hit Hit *THANKS!!! * If And Only If I Helped You


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Mar 14, 2013)

LG Optimus Black P970

Which music player do you use?

Sent from my LG Optimus Black...


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Player pro 

Beats or senhieser 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## flopower1996 (Mar 14, 2013)

*AW: Answer a question, then ask one!*



vishaldhamnekar said:


> LG Optimus Black P970
> 
> Which music player do you use?
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus Black...

Click to collapse



Poweramp.
Which Rom is better, in your opinion. Cyanogenmod or aokp?

Gesendet von meinem Amazon Kindle Fire2 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## dilster97 (Mar 14, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Definitely CyanogenMod.
> 
> Will you buy the Galaxy S IV?
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10.1 powered by Marmite Kernel

Click to collapse




No 


Do you like waffles?


HTC One X Viper X 3.3.8(Variant 1 CPU) 
XM-#226

Backup: O2 XDA IIs WM 2003 SE 4.21


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

No
Beats or xLoud?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 14, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Definitely CyanogenMod.
> 
> Will you buy the Galaxy S IV?
> 
> Swiped from my Nexus S on CM10.1 powered by Marmite Kernel

Click to collapse



Hell no AMOLED looks like my kids coloring book.

What is your favorite topping on a pizza?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hell no AMOLED looks like my kids coloring book.
> 
> What is your favorite topping on a pizza?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No favorites
Beats or xLoud?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> No
> Beats or xLoud?
> 
> Sent from...
> ...

Click to collapse



Beats 

Beats or senhieser 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

Beats

Sony or Samsung??

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Samsung 

Sony or lg 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

Sony, LG's UI is ****

Sony Xperia Z or HTC Butterfly J?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Xperia Z but I'm not sure of specs of butterfly 

Audi or Benz or BMW 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## cmb3497 (Mar 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Xperia Z but I'm not sure of specs of butterfly
> 
> Audi or Benz or BMW
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Audi, love the styling and realllyyyy want an RS6 avant 

Memphis, Texas, Kansas City, or Carolina BBQ?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

Specs of both are exactly the same(apart from th camera and some minor changes) the major difference is availability and marketing

BMW

Which is your favourite car?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 14, 2013)

Jaguar XJ 

Which is yours

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

Lamborghini's Aventador
What did you do last Sunday?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Zeuscluts (Mar 14, 2013)

Honda Activa, 
And studied chemistry last sunday, 
&
Whats yoir fav timepass?

Hit Hit *THANKS!!! * If And Only If I Helped You


----------



## bushako (Mar 14, 2013)

Was at ikea shopping for furniture.. 
What is the best thing you've ever done for your mother? Lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

zeuscluts said:


> Honda Activa,
> And studied chemistry last sunday,
> &
> Whats yoir fav timepass?
> ...

Click to collapse



Flashing different. ROMs on my phone
What's your favorite timepass??

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## edisile (Mar 14, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Porn... lame jokes aside, writing, gaming and listening music.

What do you think about the new Porsche Cayman S?







 noobs pwned in TF2


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 14, 2013)

What time is it in your country?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 14, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> What time is it in your country?
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



25:06

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 14, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> 25:06
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Where is your question?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Where is your question?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



And same to u "what's your question"?

Nexus 4 or LGOG?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Kspalahyia (Mar 14, 2013)

Question please...

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 14, 2013)

Kspalahyia said:


> Question please...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Go to another section and get your posts so you finally ask in dev about messing your phone up...

Question is still Nexus 4 or LGOG?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 14, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> Go to another section and get your posts so you finally ask in dev about messing your phone up...
> 
> Question is still Nexus 4 or LGOG?

Click to collapse



Nexus 4.

Windows 7 or 8?

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## edisile (Mar 14, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

7 even if i prefer XP overall.

Steam on Ubuntu: it will start a new era?

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 14, 2013)

7!

What's your favourite animal? Besides unicorn, duh... 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 14, 2013)

edisile said:


> 7 even if i prefer XP overall.
> 
> Steam on Ubuntu: it will start a new era?
> 
> _*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_

Click to collapse



For gaming in general, no. For Ubuntu/Linux, yes. Most definetly







ArmorD said:


> 7!
> 
> What's your favourite animal? Besides unicorn, duh...
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



A bear. Because they're just plain awesome.

Why did my eyes suddenly start hurting?


Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have no idea why its happening to you

Why am i half-blind, can only see in distance for 100/200 meters, and am colourblind 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly._


----------



## edisile (Mar 14, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*



race55 said:


> .
> 
> Why did my eyes suddenly start hurting?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



3 words: Too. Much. Porn. Same answer to domini99

What have you eaten?

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 14, 2013)

gintokichimaru said:


> I just finished my bag of lime-flavored tortilla chips.
> 
> Why do people ask stupid questions?

Click to collapse



We are trolls 

Give up **x or Give up your smartphone 

Got trolled?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 14, 2013)

Smartphone without a doubt. Still have my tablet

Would you consider yourself as open minded towards new things?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## TingTingin (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes as long as these new things are the same as the old things 

S4?
PHONE SLOW CLICK ME? 
_minutes 2 s4_​


----------



## waynekirby (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah definitely unless it is something I don't agree with

What is the best method for me to speed up the healing process of a cold sore I have? 

Sent from my LT30p using xda premium


----------



## TingTingin (Mar 14, 2013)

waynekirby said:


> Yeah definitely unless it is something I don't agree with
> 
> What is the best method for me to speed up the healing process of a cold sore I have?
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using xda premium

Click to collapse



Came in late

PHONE SLOW CLICK ME? 
_1 days 2 s4_​


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 14, 2013)

Edit: Ninja'd

What's your favorite brand of PC?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Samer Diab (Mar 14, 2013)

Dont now google it 
Why is lebanin the ****iyest country on earth?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 14, 2013)

gintokichimaru said:


> I'm gonna assume you meant to say sexiest and that would be because of the dancers.
> 
> Why am I unable to root my phone?
> 1- I'm just that stupid
> ...

Click to collapse





gintokichimaru said:


> Born in the US, and will probably live here until I'm driven away by the overwhelming stupidity of the native population

Click to collapse



According to this post, you're just brilliant!!!  Now get out of OT, and get your posts somewhere else so you can ask why you can't root your phone...


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 14, 2013)

gintokichimaru said:


> I'm gonna assume you meant to say sexiest and that would be because of the dancers.
> 
> Why am I unable to root my phone?
> 1- I'm just that stupid
> ...

Click to collapse



all of the above...apart from 3 
Why am i still rooted without su binary?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 14, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> all of the above...apart from 3
> Why am i still rooted without su binary?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



You aren't technically rooted then, no apps can acquire superuser...

Why no su on your phone?


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Quasimodem said:


> You aren't technically rooted then, no apps can acquire superuser...
> 
> Why no su on your phone?

Click to collapse



Thats where the fact that i can still run root apps on my phone comes in. I have no su binary because i acidentaly deleted it on the su app. Unless its still there but su isnt there then i dont know whats going on. Its been like that for a year now.

EDIT: this made more sense in my head.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 15, 2013)

It was Tim Cook

Anyone think the GS4 sucks?



Got trolled?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 15, 2013)

Design wise its really just the Galaxy S3S. But with the new hardware and features its a really big step up.

Best new feature of the S4


----------



## Ramazor (Mar 15, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Design wise its really just the Galaxy S3S. But with the new hardware and features its a really big step up.
> 
> Best new feature of the S4

Click to collapse



Best new feature? None. Actually, none that I will really use that often. Specs wise, yeah, it's a gread smartphone. But for God's sake, stop going the Apple's way. A few "new" features are not that amazing at all. At least not to me since I consider that most of the developers are going to implement those "new" features in their ROMs.

What makes the difference between HTC One and SGS IV besides better camera, processor and those "outstanding" new features?


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 15, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> Design wise its really just the Galaxy S3S. But with the new hardware and features its a really big step up.
> 
> Best new feature of the S4

Click to collapse



Don't know... Probably the octa-core, although I don't see the need of it lol

Should I buy HTC One or Xperia Z by May (not a Samsung fan, I really like Sony, but this HTC is really attracting me )?

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)

---------- Post added at 09:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:34 PM ----------




Ramazor said:


> Best new feature? None. Actually, none that I will really use that often. Specs wise, yeah, it's a gread smartphone. But for God's sake, stop going the Apple's way. A few "new" features are not that amazing at all. At least not to me since I consider that most of the developers are going to implement those "new" features in their ROMs.
> 
> What makes the difference between HTC One and SGS IV besides better camera, processor and those "outstanding" new features?

Click to collapse



HTC One has a beautiful and premium look, different from the cheap plastic Samsung offers. Question above

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Mar 15, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Don't know... Probably the octa-core, although I don't see the need of it lol
> 
> Should I buy HTC One or Xperia Z by May (not a Samsung fan, I really like Sony, but this HTC is really attracting me )?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sony, they are all in with development, and HTC locks bootloaders...

Does HTC stand for High Tech Crap?


----------



## Ramazor (Mar 15, 2013)

I doubt it does.

The only thing that makes me unsure of buying HTC One is that damn bootloader.

By the way, isn't it better to get Nexus 4 rather than S IV?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes. I got an S3 and wish I would've gotten a nexus, but I needed a phone at that moment and the nexus was 2-3 months away.

Which company will produce the best android phone of 2013


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 15, 2013)

Can we ask a question and then answer one?

Just wondering...


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 15, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Can we ask a question and then answer one?
> 
> Just wondering...

Click to collapse



That's not how ot works.


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 15, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> That's not how ot works.

Click to collapse



Ah...
So it's answer first...then ask?


----------



## undercover (Mar 15, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Ah...
> So it's answer first...then ask?

Click to collapse



Ah, go home OK. You are drunk. 
What is another well known constant similar to Pi? 

--------------------------------
Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 15, 2013)

undercover said:


> Ah, go home OK. You are drunk.
> What is another well known constant similar to Pi?
> 
> --------------------------------
> Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴

Click to collapse



e

water or milk

---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------




Thats OK said:


> Ah...
> So it's answer first...then ask?

Click to collapse



Shoot first then ask questions... hmmm, seems questionable


----------



## Thats OK (Mar 15, 2013)

undercover said:


> Ah, go home OK. You are drunk.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------
> Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴

Click to collapse



Already home... 

Well not fer long...


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 15, 2013)

Thats OK said:


> Already home...
> 
> Well not fer long...

Click to collapse



Go home again 

Got trolled?


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 15, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Go home again
> 
> Got trolled?

Click to collapse



By the dark knight?

How do you like your steak?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlackFire27 (Mar 15, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> By the dark knight?
> 
> How do you like your steak?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



On the ceiling.

If Jimmy has 5 biscuits and he eats 3, how many times did his dog throw up yesterday?

Sent from my Motorola XPRT


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 15, 2013)

Uh... Never really eaten it, since I don't eat beef. (Are other options?)

Do you like the S IV in terms of design? I don't, CopySung didnt do much to the looks...

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S

---------- Post added at 09:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 AM ----------




BlackFire27 said:


> On the ceiling.
> 
> If Jimmy has 5 biscuits and he eats 3, how many times did his dog throw up yesterday?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola XPRT

Click to collapse



5. Because his dog had  five for himself.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S


----------



## itzkpanda (Mar 15, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> Uh... Never really eaten it, since I don't eat beef. (Are other options?)
> 
> Do you like the S IV in terms of design? I don't, CopySung didnt do much to the looks...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't like the home button in the middle. I prefer my capacitive buttons. 

Note 3, S4, One, or Xperia? 

Sent from my Epic 4G Touch


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 15, 2013)

itzkpanda said:


> I don't like the home button in the middle. I prefer my capacitive buttons.
> 
> Note 3, S4, One, or Xperia?
> 
> Sent from my Epic 4G Touch

Click to collapse



One.

Your favorite rom?

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Mar 15, 2013)

X-gamer

Favorite android?
Gb, ics, jb

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly._


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 15, 2013)

domini99 said:


> X-gamer
> 
> Favorite android?
> Gb, ics, jb
> ...

Click to collapse



Ics with sense.

How many handkerchiefs in one packet?

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 15, 2013)

I have 10.

HTC or Sammy? 

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 15, 2013)

Sammy 

No question

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 15, 2013)

HTC for sure, Samsung devices have crappy build quality

Galaxy Nexus or Galaxy S2?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## itzkpanda (Mar 15, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> HTC for sure, Samsung devices have crappy build quality
> 
> Galaxy Nexus or Galaxy S2?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I might be biased, but Galaxy S2 (Epic 4G Touch) :victory:
With a custom ROM on (even though I don't think touchwiz is THAT bad) it is pretty good. Battery life is still a bit messed up from ICS but it's all good... for now.


Do you like smaller phones (4.3inches or less) or bigger phones?


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 15, 2013)

itzkpanda said:


> Well, I might be biased, but Galaxy S2 (Epic 4G Touch) :victory:
> With a custom ROM on (even though I don't think touchwiz is THAT bad) it is pretty good. Battery life is still a bit messed up from ICS but it's all good... for now.
> 
> 
> Do you like smaller phones (4.3inches or less) or bigger phones?

Click to collapse



Well, I'm an above the average height guy (almost 1.9m), so I guess I have to choose Bigger, I like some smaller ones as well (like my X10 MP), but big is better! You can have more things in screen and watching movies and stuff on a bigger screen is way better!

Why can't I decide between HTC One and Xperia Z? I already had a recommendation of Z, but both are tempting lol

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't know why you are unable to decide but I'd definitely go for the One
Which is the best android device ever?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

S4 because of 1.6ghz octa-core processor

No question 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## itzkpanda (Mar 16, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> I don't know why you are unable to decide but I'd definitely go for the One
> Which is the best android device ever?
> 
> Sent from...
> ...

Click to collapse



Note 2. Battery life and a big screen is a win to me. 

Would you rather buy a phone from HTC, LG, or Sony? 

-Sent from my Epic 4G Touch using the xda-developers app.


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> S4 because of 1.6ghz octa-core processor
> 
> No question
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Seriously?
Those eight cores can't even be utilized at the same time, its more of gimmick according to me but its just my opinion

Which is the best android device ever?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## edisile (Mar 16, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*



deepsagarj said:


> Seriously?
> Those eight cores can't even be utilized at the same time, its more of gimmick according to me but its just my opinion
> 
> Which is the best android device ever?
> ...

Click to collapse



About s4 is the same story apple tells every year: "same Bullsh*t, but more powerful". Plus, there are still PC games that can't even use more than 2/3 cores when running, so why the hell we need octacr*p processors on phones? Just my 2 cents...

The best phones for me, are galaxy s2, because is a overall good device, and nexus 4 for the quality and the price ( i'm thinking to buy one from germany).

Nexus 7 or 10?

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Nexus 10 is too huge but more powerful
But even a Nexus 7 is really powerful so Nexus 7

Rolls Royce or Bentley 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## waynekirby (Mar 16, 2013)

Bently because I prefer 'em 

Snapdragon s4 or Tegra 3?

Sent from my LT30p using xda premium


----------



## miwanr (Mar 16, 2013)

Snapdragon S4.

Do you know why? 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## brenzef (Mar 16, 2013)

Sure, everyones knows...

Do you know how an elephant hides itself in an strawberry field?


...
[email protected]


----------



## waynekirby (Mar 16, 2013)

Because it is a master of disguise 

Tukey or chicken?

Sent from my LT30p using xda premium


----------



## edisile (Mar 16, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Chicken.

Donuts or cupcakes

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Donuts 

Simpsons or family guy

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## apen83 (Mar 16, 2013)

Family guy


British comedy or american comedy?


----------



## dagger (Mar 16, 2013)

apen83 said:


> Family guy
> 
> 
> British comedy or american comedy?

Click to collapse



None.
Xperia z or galaxy s4

sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 16, 2013)

dagger said:


> None.
> Xperia z or galaxy s4
> 
> sent from my phone using hands and brain...

Click to collapse



Xperia Z

App or browser 

see boot animation without rebooting


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

App 

Far cry 3 or assassins creed 3

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## edisile (Mar 16, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*



apen83 said:


> Family guy
> 
> 
> British comedy or american comedy?

Click to collapse



British, since Rowan Atkinson is british...

The answer to the last question is app. Tapatalk.

Phone or tablet?

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Phone

Far cry 3 or assassins creed 3

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 16, 2013)

Probably AC3 (I'm a big fan of the Assassins Creed franchise) although it is a tough question since they're both quite good

Do you prefer Violent means to achieve something or non violent means?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Depends on my mood but non violent mostly 

PC or PS3 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 16, 2013)

PC if money wasn't an issue

Do you feel the current generation of consoles still have a few years left in them and that we're moving too quickly into next-gen?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes
There is only very little difference between PS3 And PS4
They could have released it later with more features

PS3 or Xbox 360

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 16, 2013)

PS3, Xbox has less games..

Devil may cry 1,2,3,4,5 which one?
see boot animation without rebooting


----------



## hiu115 (Mar 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> PS3, Xbox has less games..
> 
> Devil may cry 1,2,3,4,5 which one?
> see boot animation without rebooting

Click to collapse



4's quite good. But I'm not a fan of DmC

rejected by a good looking person or loved by an ugly person?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Loved by an ugly one

Why did you ask that

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 16, 2013)

because he wanted to know that. 

Ugly but funny girl or the hot and beautiful who isn't funny? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

If by funny you mean sense of humor, then beautiful girl but by funny you meant way better attitude and always happy, then maybe ugly girl

Galaxy grand or s duos 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## itzkpanda (Mar 16, 2013)

Grand. Maybe duos because of the better ppi... 
Nah, grand. 

Which genre of music do you prefer? 

-Sent from my Epic 4G Touch using the xda-developers app.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

Alternative rock and heavy metal

Iron maiden or black Sabbath 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 16, 2013)

Black Sabbath

Coffee with or without cream and sugar?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 16, 2013)

With cream and sugar


No question 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 16, 2013)

No answer

Favorite game?

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## edisile (Mar 16, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Burnout Paradise for arcade driving, FIFA 13 for sports, Saints Row The Third (most underestimated game ever!) for TPS and, as you could understand from my signatures, Team Fortress for FPS.

 Favourite singer/band/DJ/guy that makes music?

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 16, 2013)

Hatsune Miku!


What's your favorite kind/brand of soda?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 16, 2013)

I like the one at the local soda shop near my place

Gnome or KDE?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 16, 2013)

Gnome

What's the best way to apologize someone?

''This Story Ends Where It Began'' - Octvarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 16, 2013)

Admitting/ Saying you were wrong? 

Do you like Rainy weather? 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes.

Summer or winter?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™
(I was Chalak)


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 16, 2013)

Winter
Light or dark meat?

Sent from my rooted Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## anas/LY (Mar 16, 2013)

Light OR Dark meat !!!?!?!?

WTF?  Light 

LG or Hitachi, 3D Television?


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 16, 2013)

anas/LY said:


> Light OR Dark meat !!!?!?!?
> 
> WTF?  Light
> 
> LG or Hitachi, 3D Television?

Click to collapse



Get OUT!
Go read the forum rules again!
No swearing, AND YOU CAN'T POST IN OFF TOPIC UNTIL YOU HAVE 10 POSTS!!!!

Sent from my rooted Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## domini99 (Mar 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Get OUT!
> Go read the forum rules again!
> No swearing, AND YOU CAN'T POST IN OFF TOPIC UNTIL YOU HAVE 10 POSTS!!!!
> 
> Sent from my rooted Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Unfortunately they can, but may not
Posting here without 10 posts should be blocked

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## itzkpanda (Mar 16, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Unfortunately they can, but may not
> Posting here without 10 posts should be blocked
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



I used this subforum to get my 10 posts 

Marry Justin Bieber or sleep with Chris Brown

-Sent from my Epic 4G Touch using the xda-developers app.


----------



## edisile (Mar 16, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*



itzkpanda said:


> I used this subforum to get my 10 posts
> 
> Marry Justin Bieber or sleep with Chris Brown
> 
> -Sent from my Epic 4G Touch using the xda-developers app.

Click to collapse



Then GTFO of here!  Whatever... none of 'em two. I want my ass to be safe.

What do you think about Counter Strike G.O. ? Is it worth 6€?

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 17, 2013)

Maybe but your life is worth more. If you know what I mean. 

Do you too like to live dangerously? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## craftycarper1 (Mar 17, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Maybe but your life is worth more. If you know what I mean.
> 
> Do you too like to live dangerously?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Yes, i like to call my wife by another name whilst having sex :laugh:

Kylie or Danni?


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 17, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Maybe but your life is worth more. If you know what I mean.
> 
> Do you too like to live dangerously?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Not too dangerously. Id go as far as extreme sports and thats it.

Is facebook rely adding #hastags?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 17, 2013)

Maybe 

Nexus One or Xperia X10 


Got trolled?


----------



## itzkpanda (Mar 17, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Maybe
> 
> Nexus One or Xperia X10
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't know much about the Xperia X10,so Nexus One? 

When did you receive your first android phone? 

-Sent from my Epic 4G Touch using the xda-developers app.


----------



## CnC-ROCK (Mar 17, 2013)

itzkpanda said:


> Don't know much about the Xperia X10,so Nexus One?
> 
> When did you receive your first android phone?
> 
> -Sent from my Epic 4G Touch using the xda-developers app.

Click to collapse



last year.. i guess in august

Dota or Lol?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't play either of them.

Is it just me, or has the XDA app had quite a few moments of slowness recently (loading)? 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## mahmoud_m_m (Mar 17, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> I don't play either of them.
> 
> Is it just me, or has the XDA app had quite a few moments of slowness recently (loading)?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think it is just you. Mine loads fine
 What is the best custom rom for note 2?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 17, 2013)

I think Paranoid Android would do good on a big screen.

When did you get your first android phone and which was it?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Mar 17, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

There's no best ROM. And this is meant for all devices. There are only ROMs that you like more than others.

No question ATM...

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 17, 2013)

PACman would be fun to use on that large screen

Best custom ROM for the Galaxy S2?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## _Variable (Mar 17, 2013)

Omega

Have you rooted your phone yet?

___________________
Sent from the other side...
 [HOWTO] Access build.prop without root! 
For those with broken Tapatalk:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2194417

[HOWTO] Access build.prop without root!


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 17, 2013)

Long ago.

What was your first droid and when did you get it?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Mar 17, 2013)

LG Optimus ME P350, May 1, 2011

Is it hot?

___________________
Sent from the other side...
 [HOWTO] Access build.prop without root! 
For those with broken Tapatalk:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2194417


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah it is

What was the main reason you rooted your phone?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 17, 2013)

Increasing internal memory. I went from 150MB to 2GB. Still have 2GB.

Regular Or sparkling water?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Mar 17, 2013)

Wut?

Why is the sky blue?

___________________
Sent from the other side...
 [HOWTO] Access build.prop without root! 
For those with broken Tapatalk:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2194417


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 17, 2013)

Its related to the wavelength of different colours of light

How is the battery life of your phone?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 17, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Its related to the wavelength of different colours of light
> 
> How is the battery life of your phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I get a whole week uncharged and unused but about only a day when im using it constantly.

<Insert question here>

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> I get a whole week uncharged and unused but about only a day when im using it constantly.
> 
> <Insert question here>
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



What phone is that? 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> What phone is that?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nokia  

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 17, 2013)

Then you should be getting a month when unused and a week when used constantly

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 17, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Then you should be getting a month when unused and a week when used constantly
> 
> Sent from...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Realy? I shall complain this instance!

Why do i have a nokia? (back on topic!)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## xzn (Mar 17, 2013)

weapons in war  

what browser du u use to surf xda?


----------



## mahmoud_m_m (Mar 17, 2013)

xzn said:


> weapons in war
> 
> what browser du u use to surf xda?

Click to collapse



Xda premium 
What is ur fav movie of all time?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## itzkpanda (Mar 17, 2013)

Not sure..

PB&j or grilled cheese

-Sent from my Epic 4G Touch using the xda-developers app.


----------



## _Variable (Mar 17, 2013)

itzkpanda said:


> Not sure..
> 
> PB&j or grilled cheese
> 
> -Sent from my Epic 4G Touch using the xda-developers app.

Click to collapse



Grilled cheese

CM or AOKP?

___________________
Sent from the other side...
Press the THANKS button if I helped.


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 17, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Grilled cheese
> 
> CM or AOKP?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Id go cm...but only because i never tested AOKP as its not availible on my phone.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 17, 2013)

Y U NO ASK QUESTION?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dilster97 (Mar 17, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> Y U NO ASK QUESTION?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Y U NO ASK QUESTION?

what's your favourite game? 

HTC One X Viper X 3.3.8(Variant 1 CPU) 
XM-#252

Backup: O2 XDA IIs WM 2003 SE 4.21


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 17, 2013)

dilster97 said:


> Y U NO ASK QUESTION?
> 
> what's your favourite game?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did. That was a question 

Super Mario. No game beats that. 

SungSam or PleAp?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Mar 17, 2013)

Samsung 4evah! <3

Why are leaves green?

___________________
Sent from the other side...
Press the THANKS button if I helped.


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 17, 2013)

Because of chlorophyll.

Why are you on xda?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Mar 17, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

No.

Are you browsing from computer or phone?

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_


----------



## _Variable (Mar 17, 2013)

Phone

Do you use a 7" phone?

___________________
Sent from the other side...
Press the THANKS button if I helped.


----------



## edisile (Mar 17, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

I hate that * things* like galaxy note & co. ... they aren't phones, they are not tablets... wtf are they, then? (this is the question)

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 17, 2013)

Phablets

Favourite root app?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 17, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Phablets
> 
> Favourite root app?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Titanium Backup

Are u gonna buy the X phone? "Cause I am :stirthepot:"

Sent from my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Titanium Backup
> 
> Are u gonna buy the X phone? "Cause I am :stirthepot:"
> 
> Sent from my Kitteh via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Maybe. We'll see what happens during the IO conference. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Mar 17, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Depends. If google will open google play devices in Italy i'll buy it for sure, if i have the money.

Or should i buy a tablet?

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_


----------



## dilster97 (Mar 17, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> I did. That was a question
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well tickle my anus and call me Samantha, because mind=blown. 

HTC One X Viper X 3.3.8(Variant 1 CPU) 
XM-#252

Backup: O2 XDA IIs WM 2003 SE 4.21


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 20, 2013)

Why is this thread dead? 

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 20, 2013)

Because no one posts here.

Why are you on xda right now?

Sent from my Single Core Wildfire S. :|


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 20, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> Because no one posts here.
> 
> Why are you on xda right now?
> 
> Sent from my Single Core Wildfire S. :|

Click to collapse



Because I'm bored. Riding the bus home is boring. 

AMD or Intel? 





Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Mar 20, 2013)

AMD for prices/quality, Intel for performances.

ATI or NVidia?


----------



## dmarco (Mar 20, 2013)

edisile said:


> AMD for prices/quality, Intel for performances.
> 
> ATI or NVidia?

Click to collapse



Nvidia.

Are MacBook Air & MacBook Pro Ram and SSD interchangeable?

I have a mid 2012 Macbook Air with 4Gb of Ram and 128Gb SSD. My friend is selling his broken MacBook Pro with 16Gb of Ram and 512Gb SSD. I would like to know if the Ram modules and SSD are interchangeable between these two so that I could swap mine out and add more storage space and faster speeds???

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 20, 2013)

No. 

Where are you? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm at home, in a small city in Brazil

Why is Helloween so amazing?

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## edisile (Mar 20, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Dunno... what does people like in a so commercial party?

Lookin' at my tapatalk sig. you think i'm high?

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_

_"I'm 1.83 meters old"_


----------



## XxLordxX (Mar 20, 2013)

edisile said:


> Dunno... what does people like in a so commercial party?
> 
> Lookin' at my tapatalk sig. you think i'm high?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know... But I was speaking about the band "Helloween" (with "e" not "a")
And it looks you're a little high, not too much lol...

Are you high?

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 20, 2013)

Unfortunately not :crying:

Chicken or turkey?


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 21, 2013)

Chicken. For some reason I never turkey on thanksgiving but I love honey turkey slices on my sandwiches. 

Are you going to get the next Nexus smartphone ? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RenzkiPH (Mar 21, 2013)

no, because the price is so expensive

what is the best android phone???
Sent from my E10i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 21, 2013)

There's nothing like the best.

Who cares?

Sent from my Single Core Wildfire S. :|


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 21, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> There's nothing like the best.
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> Sent from my Single Core Wildfire S. :|

Click to collapse



I do! Sheesh! 



Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 21, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> I do! Sheesh!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Y U NO ASK QUESTION?

Sent from my Single Core Wildfire S. :|


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 21, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> Y U NO ASK QUESTION?
> 
> Sent from my Single Core Wildfire S. :|

Click to collapse



I thought I did. Oops.

McDonald's or Burger King? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 21, 2013)

I like both, although I've been to BK only once, in Switzerland.

CTH or Nyso or GL or SungSam?

Sent from my Single Core Wildfire S. :|


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 21, 2013)

CTH
Mozilla's Firefox OS or Jolla's Sailfish OS?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## TingTingin (Mar 21, 2013)

Neither Ubuntu

Final Fantasy VII or Chrono Cross

S4 INFO


----------



## uffdapower (Mar 21, 2013)

TingTingin said:


> Neither Ubuntu
> 
> Final Fantasy VII or Chrono Cross
> 
> S4 INFO

Click to collapse



Final fantasy
Mac osx, Linux (including any Linux based systems) or windows

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## EatHeat (Mar 21, 2013)

TingTingin said:


> Neither Ubuntu
> 
> Final Fantasy VII or Chrono Cross
> 
> S4 INFO

Click to collapse



Neither..minesweeper..
SmartPhone or tab?


----------



## TingTingin (Mar 21, 2013)

Smartphone

Under or on top  

S4 INFO


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 21, 2013)

Under! 

who's your mom 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## CnC-ROCK (Mar 21, 2013)

my mom is my mom

vanilla or strawberry..(talking about ice cream)/?


----------



## X8invisible (Mar 21, 2013)

CnC-ROCK said:


> my mom is my mom
> 
> vanilla or strawberry..(talking about ice cream)/?

Click to collapse



Neither, pistachio ftw
If you had the ability to kill just one person and nobody will ever know who would you kill?

*Sent from my heart™ using a shadow*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 21, 2013)

CnC-ROCK said:


> my mom is my mom
> 
> vanilla or strawberry..(talking about ice cream)/?

Click to collapse



Strawberry 
Tpam please follow the rules and answer the question


HTC One or S4 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 21, 2013)

HTC one 

Does Harry Potter promote witchcraft?

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 21, 2013)

Yeah I think so

Xperia Z or S4?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## edisile (Mar 21, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Xperia Z

No question

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_

_"I'm 1.83 meters old"_


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 21, 2013)

S4 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know 
    


---------- Post added at 04:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------

No question

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 21, 2013)

No answer

No question 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 21, 2013)

Puking or crapping 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## CnC-ROCK (Mar 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Strawberry
> *Tpam please follow the rules and answer the question
> *
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



X8invisible answered my Q. so why the bolded part? his answer was "neither"


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 21, 2013)

That's coz he doesn't know how to play

Puking or crapping 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 21, 2013)

WHAT THE HELL MAN?!!?!

Skates or skateboard?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Green Tapatalk

"Outside of dog, a book is man's best friend. Inside of a dog it's too dark to read." --Groucho Marx


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 21, 2013)

Skateboard

Best keyboard app??

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 21, 2013)

I guess it's swift key.

What was the best paid app you ever bought? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 21, 2013)

Nova Launcher

Have you tried any of the mosquito repellant apps? Any success with them?


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 21, 2013)

Root Explorer.

Dog or cat? (Or another animal?)

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Green Tapatalk

"Outside of dog, a book is man's best friend. Inside of a dog it's too dark to read." --Groucho Marx


----------



## edisile (Mar 21, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

The mosquito repeleant apps are bullsh*t.
Dog, even i don't have one.

Custom PC or alienware?

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_

_"I'm 1.83 meters old"_


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 21, 2013)

Custom PC. I think it's possible to beat alienware in cost and still achieve the same or better benchmarks and performance than alienware with a custom PC. If you know what you're doing that is...

The North Face or Columbia ?


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## uffdapower (Mar 21, 2013)

North face ask the way!
Minneapolis or St Paul?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xzn (Mar 25, 2013)

i didn't choose
ios jailbreak or android unrooted?


----------



## edisile (Mar 25, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Android is better, even unrooted.

Battery friendly ROM or customizable one?

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_

_"I'm 20 years high. I'm 1.83 meters old"_


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 25, 2013)

Customizable 
Would you but the galaxy S4 for $800?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## edisile (Mar 25, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Better the s3 for 500

No question

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_

_"I'm 20 years high. I'm 1.83 meters old"_


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 25, 2013)

Would you rather be invisible or read minds? 

Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gchahinian (Mar 25, 2013)

Read minds for sure.

Stick with the bionic using CM10.1 nightlies or buy a galaxy nexus until my contract is up in 2 months?


----------



## edisile (Mar 25, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Void post


----------



## garymachete (Mar 26, 2013)

gchahinian said:


> Read minds for sure.
> 
> Stick with the bionic using CM10.1 nightlies or buy a galaxy nexus until my contract is up in 2 months?

Click to collapse



Upgrade your grey matter, but maybe not to the galaxy nexus.
Sleep naked with heat or fully clothed in the cold

RootBox


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 26, 2013)

Naked. And with a hot chick. 

Would you rather have a hot girl or hot guy in your bed? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 26, 2013)

Hot girl for sure!  

Would you rather kiss a cat or a dog on the mouth? 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 26, 2013)

What the hell man?!

Nexus 4 or Galaxy S3?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> What the hell man?!
> 
> Nexus 4 or Galaxy S3?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nexus 4. Duh. LOL

Tea or coffee? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Mar 26, 2013)

Coffee. Black. Two sugars. 

To PacMan or not to PacMan?

Hit Thanks if I helped you out
--------------------------------
HTC Desire HD (RCMix Energized)
Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock)


----------



## edisile (Mar 26, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Coffee. Black. Two sugars.
> 
> To PacMan or not to PacMan?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you talk 'bout the ROM, yes. If you talk 'bout the game, the answer is yes, too.

I would like to create a TF2 clan. What if i open a thread in OT for this?


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 26, 2013)

To PacMan.

Batman or Superman? 

Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 26, 2013)

edisile said:


> If you talk 'bout the ROM, yes. If you talk 'bout the game, the answer is yes, too.
> 
> I would like to create a TF2 clan. What if i open a thread in OT for this?

Click to collapse



You'd probably be told to post in the Gaming thread and ask there.


gadgetroid said:


> To PacMan.
> 
> Batman or Superman?
> 
> Sent from my XT530 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Batman, without a doubt.

Favourite videogame this generation?


Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 26, 2013)

I guess assassins creed 3

Golden retrievers or Labradors

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## tobiascuypers (Mar 26, 2013)

Golden Retrievers.

Eve or Battlefield?


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 26, 2013)

Battlefield

Favorite candy?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't like candies 

Cat or dog?? 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 26, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> I don't like candies
> 
> Cat or dog??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cat.

Nokia 5800 or iPhone Original? 

Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 26, 2013)

Nokia 5800

Iphone or Nokia 3310?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 26, 2013)

Iphone

How will I do on my test today


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 26, 2013)

That depends on how you have studied 

Which ROM are you using currently? 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## edisile (Mar 26, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Cm10.1 I have to update sig.

Answer only if you're from India: since cows are sacred, cow poop is too?

_*"Many people think they can outsmart me... maybe. Maybe... i have yet to meet one that can outsmart a bullet."*_

_"I'm 20 years high. I'm 1.83 meters old"_


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 26, 2013)

Depends. If you want to believe it, then I have no issues. 

Tucson 2013 or XUV500?

Sent from my 3.0 inch English muffin. God! It's time to take it to the coffin.


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 26, 2013)

I am an atheist and for me cows are not sacred,  infact I love beef
And I don't know if cow poop is sacred, so someone else should answer this 

Question is in the post above this

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## dabeez98 (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't sadly know
Throw phone from 24th floor or destroyed lcd?

Sent from the S II galaxy by three stars


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 27, 2013)

dabeez98 said:


> I don't sadly know
> Throw phone from 24th floor or destroyed lcd?
> 
> Sent from the S II galaxy by three stars

Click to collapse



Grom 24th floor, it would look epic, a desire x exploding 

What is the best way of teaching a dumbass girl minecraft?

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Mar 27, 2013)

Money

Dunkin donuts or krispy kreams?



Nexus 4 tandem


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 27, 2013)

androidfoshizzle said:


> Money
> 
> Dunkin donuts or krispy kreams?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Krispy kreams

AMOLED or LCD

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shahkam (Mar 27, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Krispy kreams
> 
> AMOLED or LCD
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Amoled 

Tits or booty.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 27, 2013)

shahkam said:


> Amoled
> 
> Tits or booty.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Tatas 

To be or not to be?

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 27, 2013)

That is the question, isn't it? Lol

Favorite book?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 27, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> That is the question, isn't it? Lol
> 
> Favorite book?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Kane and Abel by Jeffrey Archer.

Misty transparent shower glass or translucent shower glass? 

Sent from my 3.0 inch English muffin. God! It's time to take it to the coffin.


----------



## edisile (Mar 27, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Translucent

Why are you on xda?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 27, 2013)

It's the premier place for all developers, that why. 

Acoustic or electric guitar?

Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid


----------



## VaderSKN (Mar 27, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Electric 

Do you even lift?

Snet fomr ym HCT Noe X usnig DXA Pap


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 27, 2013)

Lift what? My hands? My legs? My head? Weights?

My question: FL Studio and Cubase on Windows or Pro Tools and Garageband on a Mac?

Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid


----------



## dilster97 (Mar 27, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Lift what? My hands? My legs? My head? Weights?
> 
> My question: FL Studio and Cubase on Windows or Pro Tools and Garageband on a Mac?
> 
> Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid

Click to collapse



FL Studio and Cubase on Windows. 


Favorite mobile OS? 

HTC One X Viper X 3.3.9.1(Variant 1 CPU) 
XM-#274 GPU: 580MHz

Backup: O2 XDA IIs WM 2003 SE 4.21


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 27, 2013)

dilster97 said:


> FL Studio and Cubase on Windows.
> 
> 
> Favorite mobile OS?
> ...

Click to collapse



Android ofc.  Though I'd prefer iOS for looks over Android any day.  (Unless my phone has official MIUI and CM7 development) 

What do you think of Firefox OS? 

Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 27, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Android ofc.  Though I'd prefer iOS for looks over Android any day.  (Unless my phone has official MIUI and CM7 development)
> 
> What do you think of Firefox OS?
> 
> Sent from my muffin masquerading as a Droid

Click to collapse



I recently flashed it on my device and kinda liked it, but it's still got a long way to go 

iOS or Symbian? 
Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## waynekirby (Mar 27, 2013)

Hate to say it but... iOS

Favorite rock band?

Corrected the damn typo

Sent from my LT30p using xda premium


----------



## xzn (Mar 27, 2013)

didn't know rick band 
symbian or windows phone?


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Mar 27, 2013)

Windows Phone

Color or Colour?

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## xzn (Mar 27, 2013)

color, more short
mac or windows?


----------



## edisile (Mar 27, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*







I used this to reply in another thread, but is still perfect for this one too... However, Windows (not 8 ) .

Good F2P (free to play) games for PC?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## xzn (Mar 27, 2013)

Solaitre 
RONALDO or MESSI???


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 27, 2013)

Ronaldo

Cricket or Soccer?? 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## xzn (Mar 27, 2013)

Soccer
Götze or Neymar?


----------



## edisile (Mar 27, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Too much different. However Götze.

The Simpsons or Family Guy?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## lars1216 (Mar 27, 2013)

Family guy. 

Work or school? 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## xzn (Mar 27, 2013)

for now, school 
htc or samsung or sony or otherwise?


----------



## lars1216 (Mar 27, 2013)

HTC. 

SD card or no SD card? 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## xzn (Mar 27, 2013)

sd card
Snake or Space Impact?


----------



## lars1216 (Mar 27, 2013)

Snake. 

Nikon or Canon?

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## Hassaan.W (Mar 27, 2013)

..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xzn (Mar 27, 2013)

canon
about Justin Bieber, boy or girl? :laugh:


----------



## glydarzx (Mar 27, 2013)

girl...
.
Battlefield 4, on PS or PC...?

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 27, 2013)

PC 

Crysis 3 or far cry 3

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 27, 2013)

Crisis 3.
Iron man or Thor?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## m0cha5hake (Mar 27, 2013)

Hulk

Favourite snack?


----------



## jma9454 (Mar 27, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Crisis 3.
> Iron man or Thor?
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



Iron man all the way! 
He's a billionaire, a genius, and he has a cool suit!
Unfortunately, besides his good looks, all Thor has is a cool hammer and an awesome accent. A point could be made that he is an honest person who uses his mind to the fullest, but I would rather be in Robert Downey Jr.'s place...  
Uhhmmm, as far as a question goes, how about this:
Dark chocolate, semisweet, or milk?
Mention a brand if there's one in particular you like.

--- edit---
 sorry m0cha5hake. Didn't mean to ignore you. Snack would be roasted almonds. Especially Blue Diamond's wasabi nuts.

          Sent from my Kindle Fire with Tapatalk HD.
Just because I am a Senior Member doesn't mean anything. 
 I do not count myself any higher than anybody else.


----------



## Thundrix Studios (Mar 27, 2013)

Iron man
Windows or Linux?


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 27, 2013)

Dark chocolate. Cadbury. 

Palm OS or WebOS?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hassaan.W (Mar 27, 2013)

Web OS 

Lampard vs Gerrard

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## edisile (Mar 27, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

They are both good but i choose Gerrard.

Why not Zoidberg? (This is the question...)

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 27, 2013)

Because Zoidberg is stoned.

Andy or Cid?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 27, 2013)

Andy

Best tablet? 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## edisile (Mar 27, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Nexus 7/10 (depends of which screen size you like most)

Barca or Real?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## ProperNoun (Mar 27, 2013)

Madrid.

Cookie dough ice cream or cookie ice cream sandwiches?


----------



## edisile (Mar 27, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*



ProperNoun said:


> Madrid.
> 
> Cookie dough ice cream or cookie ice cream sandwiches?

Click to collapse



Less than 10 posts? You can't post in OT, then... Take a look here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1773593

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 27, 2013)

Cookie dough ice cream

Best rock band?

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## VaderSKN (Mar 27, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Rammstein (they make both rock and metal)

Tapatalk or XDA App?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App


----------



## worlddominatiin (Mar 27, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> Rammstein (they make both rock and metal)
> 
> Tapatalk or XDA App?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App

Click to collapse



XDA.

Is electronic music one of your preferences?

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## VaderSKN (Mar 27, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*

It depens.

/question=null

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App


----------



## domini99 (Mar 27, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> It depens.
> 
> /question=null
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App

Click to collapse



FATAL EXCEPTION AT 23:41
QUESTION_NOT_RECOGNIZED

Do you like gta iv?

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## VaderSKN (Mar 27, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*

I like all GTA editions. 

su
#
cd /system/app/question.apk
What kind of music do you like?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App


----------



## AZBoomer (Mar 27, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> I like all GTA editions.
> 
> su
> #
> ...

Click to collapse




I like a lot of music, but mostly into EDM at the moment.

What is your favorite time of day?


----------



## VaderSKN (Mar 27, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Error while writing answer: Do not get your first 10 posts in OT

su
# sh /sdcard/ubuntu

Shoud I flash ubuntu on my Nexus 7?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 27, 2013)

I like it when its just turning dusk.

What is your favorite clothing brand?

Sent from my ROM v.2


----------



## jma9454 (Mar 27, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> I like it when its just turning dusk.
> 
> What is your favorite clothing brand?
> 
> Sent from my ROM v.2

Click to collapse



Adidas.
Is it against the "rules" to thumbs up a post in off-topic?

          Sent from my Kindle Fire with Tapatalk HD.
Just because I am a Senior Member doesn't mean anything. 
 I do not count myself any higher than anybody else.


----------



## xzn (Mar 28, 2013)

i never read the rules, so i don't know 
hot or cold?


----------



## shahkam (Mar 28, 2013)

xzn said:


> i never read the rules, so i don't know
> hot or cold?

Click to collapse



Hot .

For the dude who asked favorite brands of clothes : G-Star.

Import cars or american muscle.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 28, 2013)

Import cars.
Favourite cartoon character?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## xzn (Mar 28, 2013)

spongebob
what do u know about MK Ultra?


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 28, 2013)

Brainwashing and mind control, maybe world domination too. Nuff said.

What (onscreen) keyboard are you using?

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 28, 2013)

Nothing
What is the worst song you have ever listened to?

 __________________________________________
*It Doesn't matter hw old u grow up,
u'll alwys gt disappointed if ur biscuit falls in tea*


----------



## xzn (Mar 28, 2013)

All song of the MUSE
black or white, what the reason?


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 28, 2013)

White, because it represents something pure

What browser are you using? (On your Android device, not your PC)

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 28, 2013)

Opera Mobile..

What is the no. of likes gangnam video recieved on youtube.

 __________________________________________
*It Doesn't matter hw old u grow up,
u'll alwys gt disappointed if ur biscuit falls in tea*


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 28, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> Opera Mobile..
> 
> What is the no. of likes gangnam video recieved on youtube.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This many.






Favorite comic book villain?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xzn (Mar 28, 2013)

The Joker
PES13 or FIFA13?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 28, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> This many.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Batman and The Joker

Favourite sport?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## xzn (Mar 28, 2013)

Football/soccer and Badminton
what ur fav char in spongebob, give the reason?!


----------



## edisile (Mar 28, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

FIFA 13. Outstanding.
In Spongebob i like Spongebob, 'cuz of the meme.

Favourite sit-com?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 28, 2013)

Spongebob. I don't think you need a reason.

You or that guy?

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xzn (Mar 28, 2013)

ME
what do u know about Bali?


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 28, 2013)

I've heard that its a nice place
Best fps game for Android? 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 28, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> I've heard that its a nice place
> Best fps game for Android?
> 
> Sent from...
> ...

Click to collapse



Umm GTA 3.

Call of Duty of Battlefield?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tobiascuypers (Mar 28, 2013)

Battlefield.

Phineas or Ferb?


----------



## xzn (Mar 28, 2013)

Battlefield
when u use ur first smartphone?


----------



## BluDRed (Mar 28, 2013)

xzn said:


> Battlefield
> when u use ur first smartphone?

Click to collapse



2002
Nexus 4 or HTC one? 

Sent from my LG-P880 using xda premium


----------



## andromaniac123 (Mar 28, 2013)

HTC One

IOS or Windows?


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 28, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> Windows. I take anything over iOS.
> 
> Samsung or Sony?
> 
> Sent from my Acer A500 running CM10.1 powered by Thor kernel

Click to collapse



Sony for my ps3 and earphones/headphones. Samsung for my TV. 

Unlimited data or unlimited with throttle?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 28, 2013)

Both. Sony if I had to choose (electronics in general). 

Best Web browser for Android? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## jj_95nano (Mar 28, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Both. Sony if I had to choose (electronics in general).
> 
> Best Web browser for Android?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Chrome

Is the Sony HX-20V a good camera?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## edisile (Mar 28, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Some say Opera mobile, others like Chrome but i still use the AOSP browser in CM10.

Will smartphones replace PCs?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## shahkam (Mar 28, 2013)

edisile said:


> Some say Opera mobile, others like Chrome but i still use the AOSP browser in CM10.
> 
> Will smartphones replace PCs?
> 
> _*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_

Click to collapse



Sure will

Htc or samsong.

Sent From My Sexy Sensation Running Aokp.


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 28, 2013)

Sammy any day. Worst experience with CrapTC's low enders.

Who cares?

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 28, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> Sammy any day. Worst experience with CrapTC's low enders.
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why shouldn't you? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BluDRed (Mar 28, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Both. Sony if I had to choose (electronics in general).
> 
> Best Web browser for Android?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Chrome, love the sync features! 
Big bang theory or How I Met Your Mother? 

Sent from my LG-P880 using xda premium


----------



## shahkam (Mar 28, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> Why shouldn't you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why should he ? 

Htc older phones are junk im looking forward to move from the s3 to the HTC ONE 

Google play music or cyanogenmod Apollo music player?

Sent From My Sexy Sensation Running Aokp.


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 28, 2013)

How I met your mother 

PAC or CNA? 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Mar 28, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> How I met your mother
> 
> PAC or CNA?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PAC. Like a 

CM or AOKP?

Hit Thanks if I helped you out
--------------------------------
HTC Desire HD (RCMix Energized)
Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock)


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 28, 2013)

I've always used CM.

Tapatalk smilies or xda ones?

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CnC-ROCK (Mar 28, 2013)

xda simlies

basketball or basketball?


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 28, 2013)

Football.

LG or Sony Or HTC or Samsung? 

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CnC-ROCK (Mar 28, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> Football.
> 
> LG or Sony Or HTC or Samsung?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



dafuq.. football was no option.

Sony

brain or kidney?


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 28, 2013)

Brain

Cricket or Cricket?? 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## CnC-ROCK (Mar 28, 2013)

cricket (not the sport)

Archer or M_T_M?


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 28, 2013)

CnC-ROCK said:


> cricket (not the sport)
> 
> Archer or M_T_M?

Click to collapse



M_T_M

Chicken, pork or beef?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 28, 2013)

Pork



Guitars or pianos

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## shahkam (Mar 28, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Pork
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Guitar

Love or playboy.

Sent From My Sexy Sensation Running Aokp.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 28, 2013)

shahkam said:


> Guitar
> 
> Love or playboy.
> 
> Sent From My Sexy Sensation Running Aokp.

Click to collapse



Love.
Kobe Bryant or Michael Jordan?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 28, 2013)

Jordan. 

Favorite os? (computer) 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## edisile (Mar 28, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Until there will not be many games for Ubuntu, Windows 7 (even if XP was better, is really old).

Favourite genre of music?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

oldies

are u going to ask some boring question?


----------



## BluDRed (Mar 28, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> oldies
> 
> are u going to ask some boring question?

Click to collapse



Perhaps 

What's the best thing since sliced bread?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 28, 2013)

Jam!

Why is the kill the person above you thread closed?

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_You know what really sucks? A vacuum cleaner._


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 28, 2013)

Because some moderator thought it would be a good idea to close that thread. 

When's the last time you took a dump? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## edisile (Mar 28, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*



domini99 said:


> Jam!
> 
> Why is the kill the person above you thread closed?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe because of soban_mub's hyperactivity... now he entered this thread too... I guess i'll have to quit xda.

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## BluDRed (Mar 29, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Because some moderator thought it would be a good idea to close that thread.
> 
> When's the last time you took a dump?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



A few days ago, I'm egg bound ... There's going to be pain 

What is summer again? I forgot


----------



## shahkam (Mar 29, 2013)

BluDRed said:


> A few days ago, I'm egg bound ... There's going to be pain
> 
> What is summer again? I forgot

Click to collapse



Too much details there buddy ha !

Summer is just orgasm of living.
Does that even make sense ^ ?

Sense vs timescape ui?

Sent From My Sexy Sensation Running Aokp.


----------



## xzn (Mar 29, 2013)

TIMESCAPE
galaxy s4 run cupcake or Galaxy i7500 run jellybean??? :silly:


----------



## shahkam (Mar 29, 2013)

xzn said:


> TIMESCAPE
> galaxy s4 run cupcake or Galaxy i7500 run jellybean??? :silly:

Click to collapse



S4 cupcake because if I use xda I can get easily android 5.0  haha

Tupac or biggie.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## tobiascuypers (Mar 29, 2013)

shahkam said:


> S4 cupcake because if I use xda I can get easily android 5.0  haha
> 
> Tupac or biggie.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wow two bad choices.. Tupac. Lol

Asus or HP?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

Asus

R u gonna say it a bad choice?


----------



## xzn (Mar 29, 2013)

hp
larry page or sergey brin?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 29, 2013)

Larry page.
HTC or Sony?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 29, 2013)

Screw htc and their locked bootloaders!

Features not already implemented in android you'd love to see?

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Screw htc and their locked bootloaders!
> 
> Features not already implemented in android you'd love to see?
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



Yes

Do u know why nokia doesnt launch android  phone?


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes. I do. 

Favourite punk rock/pop punk band?

Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 29, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Yes. I do.
> 
> Favourite punk rock/pop punk band?
> 
> Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.

Click to collapse



None....

Let me rephrase....  what features would you love to see android implement that they haven't already?

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 29, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> None....
> 
> Let me rephrase....  what features would you love to see android implement that they haven't already?
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



A nice UI like MIUI. A universal emoji keyboard for all Android versions. And also, an internal messaging app only for Android users. And this should be more awesomer than Apple's and BlackBerry's. 

Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 29, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> A nice UI like MIUI. A universal emoji keyboard for all Android versions. And also, an internal messaging app only for Android users. And this should be more awesomer than Apple's and BlackBerry's.
> 
> Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.

Click to collapse



Why would you want a ui like the iPhone? I agree with the others though :good:
Best weather and clock widget available on the play store, free or paid?

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 29, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Why would you want a ui like the iPhone? I agree with the others though :good:
> Best weather and clock widget available on the play store, free or paid?
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



Because it's practical. Jumping into an app drawer just to launch an app seems a bit tedious, especially when you have lots of apps. If that's not there, you cut down a step by not going into the app drawer at all. 

Last time I used one was back in 2011. Beautiful Widgets. 

Favourite Android version before 2.2?

Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 29, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Because it's practical. Jumping into an app drawer just to launch an app seems a bit tedious, especially when you have lots of apps. If that's not there, you cut down a step by not going into the app drawer at all.
> 
> Last time I used one was back in 2011. Beautiful Widgets.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can put apps on the home screen with any Rom without it looking like an IPhone ya know.. 
2.1 cuz that's the only one I've used that falls into that category....  rather like froyo actually...

Favorite Italian dish? (Don't just say pasta, and pizza isn't Italian)

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## xzn (Mar 29, 2013)

so, spaghetti 
what different between, hack on symbian, root on android, jailbreak on ios?


----------



## edisile (Mar 29, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*



xzn said:


> so, spaghetti
> what different between, hack on symbian, root on android, jailbreak on ios?

Click to collapse



The possibilities: symbyan= almost 0, iOS= not many, android= almost infinite.

From 1 to 10, how much soban_mub is annoying?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Mar 29, 2013)

edisile said:


> The possibilities: symbyan= almost 0, iOS= not many, android= almost infinite.
> 
> From 1 to 10, how much soban_mub is annoying?
> 
> _*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_

Click to collapse



10/10.
Battlefield or Call of Duty?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## GuestK00178 (Mar 29, 2013)

BurnRubber90 said:


> 10/10.
> Battlefield or Call of Duty?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Battlefield 

Java or Python? 

Irregardless,


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 29, 2013)

I've always used Java. So Java.

Have you noticed most of the questions are this or that questions?

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Mar 29, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Yes. But i guess is normal.

This or that? (Lol)

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 29, 2013)

That.

You or me?

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Mar 29, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Me... which is "you" for you, but i'm refering to me... i'm confused.

Lucky number?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## xzn (Mar 29, 2013)

5 is my fav
nokia use android in future, possible or impossible?


----------



## edisile (Mar 29, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Impossibile. Nokia is already dead.

Boot2Gecko (firefox OS) is useful?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 29, 2013)

xzn said:


> 5 is my fav
> nokia use android in future, possible or impossible?

Click to collapse



Possibly as a secondary device.
I have found a respect for windows.

Which one should I buy- HTC One, Galaxy S4 or Nexus 4?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

Htc one

Galaxy S duos is good phone to have?


----------



## _Variable (Mar 29, 2013)

Nope, low end.

Do you believe mirrors are green?

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
She has said it, And you said it again.
KikUsername: SweetDevil2k


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

I dont .
U feel proud seeing urself in mirror?


----------



## shahkam (Mar 29, 2013)

Of course I do.

Blood is what color red or blue ?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

Red of course
do you ride skateboard?


----------



## jj_95nano (Mar 29, 2013)

I used to... but my younger cousin took my board,  l and I was like K.

How to stich a button onto a shirt neatly? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

by practicing daily

do u have any game console?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 29, 2013)

No,only PC 

PC or PS 4

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

High end Pc 
joker or batman?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't know 
Joker isn't much without batman and batman isn't much without joker 


Batman or wolverine 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I don't know
> Joker isn't much without batman and batman isn't much without joker
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



wolvrine only
as james bond
pierce brosnan or denial craig?


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 29, 2013)

Batman, but only "classic" Batman.

What's your personal favorite ROM?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hyperion 8


What's yours

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 29, 2013)

That kinda breaks the thread, but CyanogenMod

DVD or Bluray?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## tobiascuypers (Mar 29, 2013)

BluRay. Obviously?

$200 or a date with the 2nd person of your dreams? (Not 1st person, but a little less, so its second)

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 29, 2013)

Blueray 


Hangover or rush hour

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Blueray
> 
> 
> Hangover or rush hour
> ...

Click to collapse



rush hour . Love jackie chan
tony jaa or jackie chan?


----------



## Menna_Mohie (Mar 29, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> rush hour . Love jackie chan
> tony jaa or jackie chan?

Click to collapse



Jackie Chan FTW!
Sleeping or eating?

Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hmmm hard one
I guess eating 

Dying with everyone else or living alone being the only survivor 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

Menna_Mohie said:


> Jackie Chan FTW!
> Sleeping or eating?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



sleeping . Ha
whom can you forgive once?
murderer or rapist?

@darkshadow . I wud like to be dead with my folks


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 29, 2013)

Murder 

Now my question is above him

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Menna_Mohie (Mar 29, 2013)

- Living alone being the only survivor.
- A rapist is a murderer as well, and I cannot forgive murderers of any kind.

Tall or short women?


Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Murder
> 
> Now my question is above him
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I answered it too

How wud u define love by color?
Red or pink


----------



## mingolianbeef (Mar 29, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> I answered it too
> 
> How wud u define love by color?
> Red or pink

Click to collapse



Red, its more vibrant and sends a message of intensity, pink is kind of a " i think i love you" kinda color IMO.!

I broke my 3vo and am stuck using an LG Rumor as a backup, i want an "in between" phone until July when i upgrade, is it wise for me to purchase a nexus S.? I get the gnex in july

Sent from my NookTablet using xda app-developers app


----------



## jma9454 (Mar 29, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> wolvrine only
> as james bond
> pierce brosnan or denial craig?

Click to collapse



Daniel craig


tobiascuypers said:


> BluRay. Obviously?
> 
> $200 or a date with the 2nd person of your dreams? (Not 1st person, but a little less, so its second)
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



A date with the 2nd person of my dreams. That is like a one time chance....
The money I could make more or less on the street in a day.


Menna_Mohie said:


> - Living alone being the only survivor.
> - A rapist is a murderer as well, and I cannot forgive murderers of any kind.
> 
> Tall or short women?
> ...

Click to collapse



I am 6’3"+ and my future wife will probably by at least 5’10" but there have been a fair number of girls that are quite short (5’-5’4") that I gave liked over the years.


ognimnella said:


> Red, its more vibrant and sends a message of intensity, pink is kind of a " i think i love you" kinda color IMO.!
> 
> I broke my 3vo and am stuck using an LG Rumor as a backup, i want an "in between" phone until July when i upgrade, is it wise for me to purchase a nexus S.? I get the gnex in july
> 
> Sent from my NookTablet using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Coming from someone who doesn't own a phone, I would say you could make due with your LG. But if you use it a lot, I guess get your S. 

My question is what brand of laptop is best? Not specific model, but go ahead and include that if you want.


      Sent from my muffin-ated Kindle Fire with Tapatalk HD.
Just because I am a Senior Member doesn't mean anything. 
  I do not count myself any higher than anybody else.


----------



## Menna_Mohie (Mar 29, 2013)

Hmmm, in my opinion, Dell. I don't have that much experience with laptops, but it's one of the best. 

Tea or coffee? 

Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 29, 2013)

Tea
you want to get killed by. . 
Gunshot or a sword?


----------



## Menna_Mohie (Mar 29, 2013)

Sword, it would be slower, I would have time to feel it.
Pool or beach? 

Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app


----------



## shahkam (Mar 29, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> Red of course
> do you ride skateboard?

Click to collapse



Its actually blue but whit contact of oxygen it turns red.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## georgewompington (Mar 29, 2013)

Menna_Mohie said:


> Sword, it would be slower, I would have time to feel it.
> Pool or beach?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



beach is better.

paper or plastic?


----------



## shahkam (Mar 29, 2013)

Beach.

Beer or strong alcohol.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## mingolianbeef (Mar 29, 2013)

shahkam said:


> Beach.
> 
> Beer or strong alcohol.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm not a drunk i could do fine with a brew  

Uuuuummmm have someone give you a nexus 10 32GB or get a pass to Google I/O?

Sent from my NookTablet using xda app-developers app


----------



## gobz (Mar 29, 2013)

ognimnella said:


> I'm not a drunk i could do fine with a brew
> 
> Uuuuummmm have someone give you a nexus 10 32GB or get a pass to Google I/O?
> 
> Sent from my NookTablet using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Really hArd, I/O would be my choice.

Which manufacturer should make next nexus?


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 29, 2013)

Motorola

What's the best thing to do when you're depressed and your friends have all turned on you?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## georgewompington (Mar 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Motorola
> 
> What's the best thing to do when you're depressed and your friends have all turned on you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



tequila shots!

chocolate or vanilla


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Motorola
> 
> What's the best thing to do when you're depressed and your friends have all turned on you?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Quit being a whiny baby all the time...







georgewompington said:


> tequila shots!
> 
> chocolate or vanilla

Click to collapse



Vanilla
Coca-Cola or Pepsi?

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 29, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Quit being a whiny baby all the time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No need to be a rude. I wanted someone with a genuine, unbiased answer. 
And Coke.

Which would be better, a handheld Xbox or PS2?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Mar 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Motorola
> 
> What's the best thing to do when you're depressed and your friends have all turned on you?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ask yourself why that happened 


Windows 7 or 8

_   "Happiness is good health and a bad memory."
- Ingrid Bergman (1917-1982)   _


----------



## Connor Baker (Mar 29, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Ask yourself why that happened
> 
> 
> Windows 7 or 8
> ...

Click to collapse



Windows 8. Without a touchscreen. 'cause I'm sadistic like that.

Learn to compile a ROM first, or a Kernel?

Connor Baker


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 29, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No need to be a rude. I wanted someone with a genuine, unbiased answer.
> And Coke.
> 
> Which would be better, a handheld Xbox or PS2?
> ...

Click to collapse



Nevermind, you'll never get it will you...

Rom is easier imo...

Should I start releasing my roms? I don't even really use them because tpr is the ish

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 29, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Not being rude and that was completely unbiased...  you always act like a whiny little kid, maybe because you are one...  now go ahead and report that...
> 
> Rom is easier imo...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hehe 

Yes I would try them

If your friend reported u to a cop would u still be their friend?

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Hehe
> 
> Yes I would try them
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not a change and I have actual experience with this, so I'm very certain of that... 


 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## Connor Baker (Mar 29, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Not a change and I have actual experience with this, so I'm very certain of that...
> 
> Anybody like pizzaboy?
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



I don't know him so... I guess I'm impartial.

Here's a big one: which performs better, Franco or Trinity at stock frequencies?

Connor Baker


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 29, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Not a change and I have actual experience with this, so I'm very certain of that...
> 
> Anybody like pizzaboy?
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



I used to but betrayal is the worst of all sins

Do I like the movie the labyrinth? 

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## the playa! (Mar 29, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I used to but betrayal is the worst of all sins
> 
> Do I like the movie the labyrinth?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Uh, how are we supposed to know if you like the movie?

Since we could ask any question, I would like to ask a hw question. 
How does nature prove God's existence in the novel Life of Pi?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

the playa! said:


> Uh, how are we supposed to know if you like the movie?
> 
> Since we could ask any question, I would like to ask a hw question.
> How does nature prove God's existence in the novel Life of Pi?

Click to collapse



I havnt read the novel, but I have seen the movie and still I cant answer you. Maybe its with the island they reach.

Who would you like to be the next batman played by??
Bruce Wayne or Detective Blake??


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

Detecting blake
you favorite character in negative role?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

Joker..  ( your answer made me sad  )

Favourite movie?


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

[Bruce Wayne] said:


> Joker..  ( your answer made me sad  )
> 
> Favourite movie?

Click to collapse



i love batman very much just dint like hero much
my favorite movie is titanic
you favorite actress?


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Mar 30, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> i love batman very much just dint like hero much
> my favorite movie is titanic
> you favorite actress?

Click to collapse



Mila Kunis.

Favorite kernel?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xzn (Mar 30, 2013)

see my sig :laugh:

what do u know about HAARP???


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

Its a word of five letters 
ever slipped in bathroom?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 30, 2013)

No.

The last time you fell down a staircase?

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

In my childhood 
ever broke the traffic rules?


----------



## xzn (Mar 30, 2013)

always, coz i not yet have driving/riding license, but often riding motorcycles :laugh:
president or king?


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

Ha . Even me break for the same too. Anyway my answer is king
want to get rid of from wife or girlfriend?


----------



## ryan19 (Mar 30, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

I really think so

Queen or beatles? 

Inviato dal mio Galaxy Nexus con Tapatalk 2


----------



## xzn (Mar 30, 2013)

band? Queen
Muse or Radiohead?


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 30, 2013)

Muse! 

Metallica or Megadeth? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## gadgetroid (Mar 30, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Muse!
> 
> Metallica or Megadeth?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Megadeth!

Blink-182 or Sum 41?

Sent from my Muffin masquerading as a phone in the coffin.


----------



## xzn (Mar 30, 2013)

Blink-182
Man United or Man City?


----------



## ArcWielder (Mar 30, 2013)

xzn said:


> Blink-182
> Man United or Man City?

Click to collapse



City.

Rosberg or Massa?


----------



## xzn (Mar 30, 2013)

Massa
Rossi or Lorenzo?


----------



## edisile (Mar 30, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Rossi 46

Pagani Zonda R or Koeniggseg CCX-R?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 30, 2013)

Koenigsegg 

Koenigsegg agera r or veyron ss 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

Vyron
harley v rod or hayabusa?


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Mar 30, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Koenigsegg
> 
> Koenigsegg agera r or veyron ss
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Koenigsegg 

Neither, dodge tomahawk *Harley vs busa

Casino or Casino app?



"Head&Pepsi"


----------



## edisile (Mar 30, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Veyron SS 

Range Rover or Jeep Wrangler?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## domini99 (Mar 30, 2013)

Range Rover.

Do you hate waiting?

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 30, 2013)

Depends on what I'm waiting for 

Best laptop brand? 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

Dell
casio or yamaha piano?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 30, 2013)

Casio is better in piano making 

No question

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

Bat you shud ask,
have you seen lion in real?


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 30, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Casio is better in piano making
> 
> No question
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



...seriously?

Favorite early 2000s video game console?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 30, 2013)

Was captain claw a early 2000 game?
If claw is then it's my favorite otherwise the early nfs games 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> ...seriously?
> 
> Favorite early 2000s video game console?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk

Click to collapse











darkshadow246 said:


> Was captain claw a early 2000 game?
> If claw is then it's my favorite otherwise the early nfs games
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



He said console, not game....

Sega Saturn! Same question, favorite early 2000 game console

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 30, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> He said console, not game....
> 
> Sega Saturn! Same question, favorite early 2000 game console
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



I was a 6 year old kid living in a small indian town back in 2000. So I cant even think of it. Sorry, I have no answer to your question.

Cricket Or Football?


----------



## Menna_Mohie (Mar 30, 2013)

Football.
Favorite childhood TV show?

Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app


----------



## edisile (Mar 30, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Football

FIFA 13 or PES 2013?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## Menna_Mohie (Mar 30, 2013)

Is my post invisible or something? 

Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

No dear. Its visible . My favorite childhood show is alfelaila .. You might not know about 
 like to drink water or beer more?


----------



## edisile (Mar 30, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*



Menna_Mohie said:


> Is my post invisible or something?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yours not, but soban_mub's ones yes, for me. 'Bout your post, sorry... got ninja'd by you 

However it was Transformers G1.

Do you like Death Note (the anime)?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## mixtapes08 (Mar 30, 2013)

edisile said:


> Yours not, but soban_mub's ones yes, for me. 'Bout your post, sorry... got ninja'd by you
> 
> However it was Transformers G1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope that's emos stuffs.. 

Miami heat or Los angeles lakers? 


-3StarsAndaSun


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 30, 2013)

mixtapes08 said:


> Nope that's emos stuffs..
> 
> Miami heat or Los angeles lakers?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go heat! S3 or Evo lte?

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## edisile (Mar 30, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

S3 ftw!

HTC one or nexus 4?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

S3
you love more . mom or dad?


----------



## Menna_Mohie (Mar 30, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> No dear. Its visible . My favorite childhood show is alfelaila .. You might not know about
> like to drink water or beer more?

Click to collapse



Alfelaila as in Thousand Nights? The Arabian stories?

Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 30, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> S3
> you love more . mom or dad?

Click to collapse



Neither. I hate my parents.

Soda or juice?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Menna_Mohie (Mar 30, 2013)

edisile said:


> Yours not, but soban_mub's ones yes, for me. 'Bout your post, sorry... got ninja'd by you
> 
> However it was Transformers G1.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I love DN.
Kira or L?

Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app


----------



## scream4cheese (Mar 30, 2013)

Menna_Mohie said:


> I love DN.
> Kira or L?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Kira.

Naruto or Bleach ?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Mar 30, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> Neither. I hate my parents.
> 
> Soda or juice?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Juice, soda is bad for you...  to the person above me, you can't pick and choose which question you answer, has to be the one directly before your post... xbox360 or ps3

 SPRINT GS3 FAQ


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 30, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Juice, soda is bad for you...  to the person above me, you can't pick and choose which question you answer, has to be the one directly before your post... xbox360 or ps3
> 
> SPRINT GS3 FAQ

Click to collapse



PS3

Boneless or bone-on chicken?

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 30, 2013)

Bone no
you like you enemies?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 30, 2013)

No I can't stand them but I don't have much enemies 
Try to be friends with everyone

Sleeping dogs or watch dogs 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 30, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> No I can't stand them but I don't have much enemies
> Try to be friends with everyone
> 
> Sleeping dogs or watch dogs
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you get ninja'd? Because it looks like it.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah..... 
What is getting ninja'd
Sorry if it's super nooby 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## gallardo5 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*



darkshadow246 said:


> Yeah.....
> What is getting ninja'd
> Sorry if it's super nooby
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where is the question? 

Send from my Asus Nexus 7.
POOOLSKAAAA BIALOOOO CZEEERWONIIIII!!!!!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 30, 2013)

What is getting ninja'd

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## BluDRed (Mar 30, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> What is getting ninja'd
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My chicken dinner

what is your favourite neon colour?


----------



## Menna_Mohie (Mar 30, 2013)

BLUE  Oh! And GREEEN 
Ketchup or Mayonnaise? 

Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 30, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Yeah.....
> What is getting ninja'd
> Sorry if it's super nooby
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ninja'd is when u answer a post and someone posts right after u not seeing your post



Menna_Mohie said:


> BLUE  Oh! And GREEEN
> Ketchup or Mayonnaise?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Catsup 

Paper or plastic?

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## jma9454 (Mar 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Ninja'd is when u answer a post and someone posts right after u not seeing your post
> 
> Catsup
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eco friendly, Jeff! 
I go paper. 
But actually I choose plastic because I reuse every bag I get. I take my lunch in a plastic bag that I get from groceries. 
So.... Idk.

Google Glass (actual) or iWatch (concept)? 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GAd1QDcutc
www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5OV_BJreTA

      Sent from my muffin-ated Kindle Fire with Tapatalk HD.
Just because I am a Senior Member doesn't mean anything. 
  I do not count myself any higher than anybody else.


----------



## shahkam (Mar 31, 2013)

Drive fast or slow.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Sanjay (Mar 31, 2013)

Fast!

................................................................................................


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 31, 2013)

sanjaykumar.sanjay69 said:


> Fast!
> 
> ................................................................................................

Click to collapse



You need to ask a question 

Who was the second man to step on the moon? 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## segads (Mar 31, 2013)

gadgetroid said:


> Hot girl for sure!
> 
> Would you rather kiss a cat or a dog on the mouth?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hot girl absolutely!! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 31, 2013)

segads said:


> Hot girl absolutely!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



What the duck are you doing?

Who was the second man to step on the moon? 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## jma9454 (Mar 31, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> What the duck are you doing?
> 
> Who was the second man to step on the moon?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No fair! This isn't an opinionated question. Luckily I know the answer since I am a NASA fanatic, and wanted to be an astronaut a while back.
The answer is Buzz Aldrin.
What just happened to these recent posts? All of a sudden there's a ton of idiots in the thread not following the posting guideline.

My question remains to be answered. Look on the previous page to see it.

      Sent from my muffin-ated Kindle Fire with Tapatalk HD.
Just because I am a Senior Member doesn't mean anything. 
  I do not count myself any higher than anybody else.


----------



## _Variable (Mar 31, 2013)

Do you prefer changing boot animations or staying with the stock one.

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
She has said it, And you said it again.
KikUsername: SweetDevil2k


----------



## edisile (Mar 31, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*



SammyDroidWiz said:


> Do you prefer changing boot animations or staying with the stock one.
> 
> _Sent from the unknown abyss_
> She has said it, And you said it again.
> KikUsername: SweetDevil2k

Click to collapse



I'm using the CM10 one with the AOKP unicorn. Is kinda bad ass... (See bottom)

Battlefield 4 or the new C.o.D.?







_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 31, 2013)

Call of Duty


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Mar 31, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Do you prefer changing boot animations or staying with the stock one.
> 
> _Sent from the unknown abyss_
> She has said it, And you said it again.
> KikUsername: SweetDevil2k

Click to collapse



Changing if it looks cool. Like the AOSPA bootanimation.

CM, AOKP or PA?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 31, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Call of Duty

Click to collapse



Where is your question?

Itchigo or Ichigo?

____________________________________
*Even if I cant fly, I can fall with style*


----------



## _Variable (Mar 31, 2013)

BurnRubber90 said:


> Changing if it looks cool. Like the AOSPA bootanimation.
> 
> CM, AOKP or PA?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Heres the one I made earlier today.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2214641

[BOOTANIMATION] ColorDroid | BootAnimation for ALL

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
She has said it, And you said it again.
KikUsername: SweetDevil2k


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 31, 2013)

jma9454 said:


> No fair! This isn't an opinionated question. Luckily I know the answer since I am a NASA fanatic, and wanted to be an astronaut a while back.
> The answer is Buzz Aldrin.
> What just happened to these recent posts? All of a sudden there's a ton of idiots in the thread not following the posting guideline.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There's no rule to ask only opinionated
questions, infact the question in the OP is 'why is the sky blue?' and if your question doesn't get answered then answer the questions asked and repeat your question 




BurnRubber90 said:


> Changing if it looks cool. Like the AOSPA bootanimation.
> 
> CM, AOKP or PA?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




CM



[Bruce Wayne] said:


> Where is your question?
> 
> Itchigo or Ichigo?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ichigo 

Now since all question are answered here is the question- Ubuntu or Mint? 



---------- Post added at 12:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------




jma9454 said:


> Eco friendly, Jeff!
> I go paper.
> But actually I choose plastic because I reuse every bag I get. I take my lunch in a plastic bag that I get from groceries.
> So.... Idk.
> ...

Click to collapse



Google Glass, hate iCrap

Ubuntu or Mint? 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## CnC-ROCK (Mar 31, 2013)

mint.

Xperia Z or HTC Zoe?


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 31, 2013)

CnC-ROCK said:


> mint.
> 
> Xperia Z or HTC Zoe?

Click to collapse



Zoe is not a phone, it's a camera feature on the One, so answer is HTC One

Iphone or Nokia 5800?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## _Variable (Mar 31, 2013)

Iphone

Samsung or Sony?

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
She has said it, And you said it again.
KikUsername: SweetDevil2k


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 31, 2013)

Sony 

Apple or Orange? 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## _Variable (Mar 31, 2013)

Carrier vs Company? Lol

What are you wearing?

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
She has said it, And you said it again.
KikUsername: SweetDevil2k


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 31, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Carrier vs Company? Lol
> 
> What are you wearing?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Blue Jeans and a black shirt 

Actually I was asking about the fruits 
Apple or Orange? 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## edisile (Mar 31, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*



deepsagarj said:


> Blue Jeans and a black shirt
> 
> Actually I was asking about the fruits
> Apple or Orange?
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL! Oranges. The word with the "a"_ scares me_

Is "Error:404 Head Not Found" a good name for a sniper rifle that can rip your head off? (TF2 related question)

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## bassie1995 (Mar 31, 2013)

edisile said:


> LOL! Oranges. The word with the "a"_ scares me_
> 
> Is "Error:404 Head Not Found" a good name for a sniper rifle that can rip your head off? (TF2 related question)
> 
> _*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_

Click to collapse



Yes, very much so.

Will you be buying Battlefield 4?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## edisile (Mar 31, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

I don't have a 2000€ computer, so (except financial miracles) no. :'(

No question ATM.

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 31, 2013)

This whole "I don't have a question" thing needs to stop.

Your favorite card game?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 31, 2013)

Uno 

Why do you want it to stop
Maybe they don't have a question but have an answer

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 31, 2013)

jma9454 said:


> Eco friendly, Jeff!
> I go paper.
> But actually I choose plastic because I reuse every bag I get. I take my lunch in a plastic bag that I get from groceries.
> So.... Idk.
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude epic Google glass video but I'd love to have that iwatch OMGEE.


Kittehs or Pups?

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## xzn (Mar 31, 2013)

CAT 
SGS3 with 1GB or Nokia 9000 Communicator with 32GB memory (both without external memory/sdcard)?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Mar 31, 2013)

xzn said:


> CAT
> SGS3 with 1GB or Nokia 9000 Communicator with 32GB memory (both without external memory/sdcard)?

Click to collapse



Kittehs Rock and so do u 

Hmmmm probably the Nokia cause I can't do anything with 1gb on the SGS3. Even though the communicator is a fossil it would be cool to have lol.

Have you ever been in another country that u weren't born in and which country(s) are they if u have? 

Sent from my Big Booty Nexus 7 sitting on a muffin


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 31, 2013)

No never been

Xbox 360,PS3 or PC 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## 2xAA (Mar 31, 2013)

PC all the way 

Why doesn't XDA have some sort a developer test for new members to remove the silly 10 post limit which inhibits real devs from posting when newly signed up? ;P


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 31, 2013)

PC

Which is your favorite game? 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 31, 2013)

I guess saints row the third 


Which is your favourite game 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## edisile (Mar 31, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

FIFA, Saints Row 3, TF2, Burnout Paradise, NFS MW 2005... they're just too many. 

Best driving simulator?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## shahkam (Mar 31, 2013)

edisile said:


> FIFA, Saints Row 3, TF2, Burnout Paradise, NFS MW 2005... they're just too many.
> 
> Best driving simulator?
> 
> _*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_

Click to collapse



Gran turismo 5 all the way !

Official xda app or Tapatalk? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 31, 2013)

Xda all the way. Red or blue?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## deepsagarj (Mar 31, 2013)

Blue

Red or green?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 31, 2013)

Green

Curly, crinkle or straight fries?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Mar 31, 2013)

Straight.

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
She has said it, And you said it again.
KikUsername: SweetDevil2k


----------



## CnC-ROCK (Mar 31, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Zoe is not a phone, it's a camera feature on the One, so answer is HTC One
> 
> Iphone or Nokia 5800?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



its also refereed by the name zoe. some people get confused when i say  One M7.. so i thought better to say Zoe


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm currently working on an AOSP ROM, should it be:
Like CM minus the goodies
or
A copy of the Nexus 4 stock ROM?

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 31, 2013)

Just like the Nexus 4.

MIUI (3.2.8) or most recent touchwiz?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 31, 2013)

Touch wiz 

Favorite tech site/

My Name is Bond, James Bond


----------



## jma9454 (Mar 31, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Kittehs Rock and so do u
> 
> Hmmmm probably the Nokia cause I can't do anything with 1gb on the SGS3. Even though the communicator is a fossil it would be cool to have lol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Live in the US. Only been to Canada thus far.


2xAA said:


> PC all the way
> 
> Why doesn't XDA have some sort a developer test for new members to remove the silly 10 post limit which inhibits real devs from posting when newly signed up? ;P

Click to collapse



I could see that... Maybe...
But you should post in other places besides off-topic. Your posts are in eminent danger of getting deleted without cause in off-topic.


shahkam said:


> Gran turismo 5 all the way !
> 
> Official xda app or Tapatalk?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Tapatalk!


Android Pizza said:


> Green
> 
> Curly, crinkle or straight fries?
> 
> Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Curly, but onion rings over all fries!


-DarkKnight- said:


> Touch wiz
> 
> Favorite tech site/
> 
> My Name is Bond, James Bond

Click to collapse



XDA!
Who doesn't know what Easter really is about?

      Sent from my muffin-ated Kindle Fire with Tapatalk HD.
Just because I am a Senior Member doesn't mean anything. 
  I do not count myself any higher than anybody else.


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 31, 2013)

jma9454 said:


> Live in the US. Only been to Canada thus far.
> 
> I could see that... Maybe...
> But you should post in other places besides off-topic. Your posts are in eminent danger of getting deleted without cause in off-topic.
> ...

Click to collapse



Question: Wheres the question? 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 31, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Question: Wheres the question?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Underneath "XDA!"

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 31, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> Underneath "XDA!"
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
> It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.

Click to collapse



Where's the question?

My Name is Bond, James Bond


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Mar 31, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Where's the question?
> 
> My Name is Bond, James Bond

Click to collapse



I didn't have one  

Do  you know of the beauty of friendship?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## I r o n M a n (Mar 31, 2013)

UndisputedGuy said:


> I didn't have one
> 
> Do  you know of the beauty of friendship?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I do.
Which movie have you seen lately? Why did you like/dislike it?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## jma9454 (Mar 31, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Yes, I do.
> Which movie have you seen lately? Why did you like/dislike it?
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



The last one I saw in theaters was Les Miserables. It was fantastic, considering I had never ever seen it before, but hard to follow for setting it for the first time.
My question remains yet to be answered. I'll rephrase it.

Who celebrates the true meaning of Easter? (Hint: it's not candy  )

      Sent from my muffin-ated Kindle Fire with Tapatalk HD.
Just because I am a Senior Member doesn't mean anything. 
  I do not count myself any higher than anybody else.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Mar 31, 2013)

Candy 

Nokia 3310 or Galaxy S4

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 31, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Candy
> 
> Nokia 3310 or Galaxy S4
> 
> Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



S4

steam or origin?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## domini99 (Mar 31, 2013)

Steam.

COD or Battlefield?

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 31, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Steam.
> 
> COD or Battlefield?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Samon...oh...sorry. COD.

Lamb or beef? 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 31, 2013)

Beef

PS1 or N64?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Beef
> 
> PS1 or N64?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Uhm...thats a hard one...they were both good...

Tablet/phone or ouja (dont know if i spelt it right. Not the board but the android games console.)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 31, 2013)

Phone, but with the moga gamepad.

Motorola or Sony? If you weren't going to be rooting/unlocking anything.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## shahkam (Mar 31, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Phone, but with the moga gamepad.
> 
> Motorola or Sony? If you weren't going to be rooting/unlocking anything.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sony because its software looks very "chic" even tho it is little laggy !

Hershey or snickers chocolate? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Sparx639 (Mar 31, 2013)

Snickers! So good

Which linux distro do you like best? Mint, Arch, or Ubuntu?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## XxLordxX (Apr 1, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Snickers! So good
> 
> Which linux distro do you like best? Mint, Arch, or Ubuntu?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Between yours I like Ubuntu, but my favorite is Fedora 

Who are the best bassists in your opinion?

"This Story Ends Where It Began" -  Octavarium (Dream Theater)


----------



## VaderSKN (Apr 1, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Oliver Riedel.

Is grammar closed source?

*Grammar can change you, but you won't change grammar.*


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 1, 2013)

Yep. Though most people think they can edit the code... 

What's your plan for tomorrow (or today if it's not night)? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## tobiascuypers (Apr 1, 2013)

See the movie The Host with a 'friend'

Anyone know if its good?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## shahkam (Apr 1, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> See the movie The Host with a 'friend'
> 
> Anyone know if its good?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



No idea

Fast and furious 6 or G.I Joe ?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## oldnexus (Apr 1, 2013)

Fast & Furious 6

Air or rail travel?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Connor Baker (Apr 1, 2013)

oldnexus said:


> Fast & Furious 6
> 
> Air or rail travel?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Air travel... It's faster.

Would you consider this a deal?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834312441

Connor Baker


----------



## tobiascuypers (Apr 1, 2013)

Nope. The deal breaker is it comes with Windows 8. Even tho you could put something else on. 

Iphone or Windows phone?


----------



## Connor Baker (Apr 1, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> Nope. The deal breaker is it comes with Windows 8. Even tho you could put something else on.
> 
> Iphone or Windows phone?

Click to collapse



Windows Phone.

I. Love. Animations.


Should I overclock my Nexus 4's CPU to an earth-shattering 2.2ghz?

Connor Baker


----------



## Guilden_NL (Apr 1, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> Iphone or Windows phone?

Click to collapse



A 44 Magnum hollow point to the head is the best choice.

(I am joking for the politically correct)
 ---Sent from my 11th dimensional Giglapolistic Communicator using massive string energies hacked from Calibi-Yau manifolds.----


----------



## gallardo5 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*



Connor Baker said:


> Windows Phone.
> 
> I. Love. Animations.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, unless you really NEED that much power. Should I swap my HTC One X for Samsung Galaxy S3?

Sent from my HTC One X.
POLSKAAAAAA BIAAAALOOOO CZEEEERWONIIIII!!!!!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's opened 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 1, 2013)

gallardo5 said:


> No, unless you really NEED that much power. Should I swap my HTC One X for Samsung Galaxy S3?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X.
> POLSKAAAAAA BIAAAALOOOO CZEEEERWONIIIII!!!!!!!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



NOOOOO

Do you know of Google's Fool's Day trick? 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## gallardo5 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*



deepsagarj said:


> NOOOOO
> 
> Do you know of Google's Fool's Day trick?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, Google Nose.

Can you remember what was last year's April fool from Google?

Sent from my HTC One X.
POLSKAAAAAA BIAAAALOOOO CZEEEERWONIIIII!!!!!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's opened 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## xzn (Apr 1, 2013)

I do not know what happened there 
what the gatget are u want in future???


----------



## BilboSwaggins (Apr 1, 2013)

I'd love to have a Nexus 10. Or a HTC One (M7).

TouchWiz or Sense?

Sent from my One S using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 1, 2013)

Touchwiz 

HTC or Sony in phones

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## xzn (Apr 1, 2013)

Sony
(if nokia use android), nokia or samsung?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 1, 2013)

Nokia

Would u buy a 5.5" phone?

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## boborone (Apr 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Nokia
> 
> Would u buy a 5.5" phone?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes. How big is the Note2?

Sent from my Galaxy SII


----------



## xzn (Apr 1, 2013)

more than note
beach or mountain?


----------



## Sparx639 (Apr 1, 2013)

Beach

April fools, prank or no prank?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## xzn (Apr 1, 2013)

no prank
iphone run android 1.6 or samsung gs4 run ios 3???


----------



## _Variable (Apr 1, 2013)

CnC-ROCK said:


> its also refereed by the name zoe. some people get confused when i say  One M7.. so i thought better to say Zoe

Click to collapse



0_____0

_Sent from the unknown abyss_
She has said it, And you said it again.
KikUsername: SweetDevil2k


----------



## gallardo5 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*



xzn said:


> no prank
> iphone run android 1.6 or samsung gs4 run ios 3???

Click to collapse



Samsung gs4 (wiar have we xda for? )
Play Station 3 pad or Wii controller?

Sent from my HTC One X.
POLSKAAAAAA BIAAAALOOOO CZEEEERWONIIIII!!!!!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's opened 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 1, 2013)

PS3


Did you prank someone today

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## xzn (Apr 1, 2013)

gallardo5 said:


> Samsung gs4 (wiar have we xda for? )
> Play Station 3 pad or Wii controller?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X.
> ...

Click to collapse



so, did u think that xda is samsung development, not android development 

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------




darkshadow246 said:


> PS3
> 
> 
> Did you prank someone today
> ...

Click to collapse



no
samsung gs4 run wp7 or nokia lumia run android 1.6??? (ya, this not fair, but more fair than i pair lumia with jb  )


----------



## gallardo5 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*



xzn said:


> so, did u think that xda is samsung development, not android development
> 
> Its Android development, and thanks to xda there are android roms for it (or at least there will be)
> ---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I will leave this question for next person 

Send from my Asus Nexus 7.
POOOLSKAAAA BIALOOOO CZEEERWONIIIII!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's opened 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 1, 2013)

gallardo5 said:


> I will leave this question for next person
> 
> Send from my Asus Nexus 7.
> POOOLSKAAAA BIALOOOO CZEEERWONIIIII!!!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I'll skip it altogether.

How do you add a "click" when a button is pressed in a ROM?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 1, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I think I'll skip it altogether.
> 
> How do you add a "click" when a button is pressed in a ROM?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Very carefully 

Number 1 or number 2?

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 1, 2013)

You didn't answer my question... 
Number 1

Long or short sleeves?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 1, 2013)

2

Why did you ask that question 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Synaps3 (Apr 1, 2013)

And WBM? I wan to anwser too-.-


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes, ponies are nice. 

Are you sick of April fools day too? They've ruined reddit 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm sick that's for sure. 

Reddit can be ruined?

Sent from my One X using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 1, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> 2
> 
> Why did you ask that question
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just to see what u would say 




Eun-Hjzjined said:


> I'm sick that's for sure.
> 
> Reddit can be ruined?
> 
> Sent from my One X using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Yes its already ruined

Math or science?

Sent by my Kitteh eating my muffin head (Im chocolate chip) via my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparx639 (Apr 1, 2013)

Math definitely

Console or PC?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 2, 2013)

Console

I'm making a ROM, should it include Superuser or SuperSU? (This doesn't include the new Superuser by CWM)

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 2, 2013)

How about unrooted?

Slimbean or AOKP

My Name is Bond, James Bond


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 2, 2013)

AOKP

Again, SuperSU or Superuser?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 2, 2013)

Supersu 

LG Optimus UI or Sense 

My Name is Bond, James Bond


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 2, 2013)

Sense 

Nexus 4 or s4

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 2, 2013)

Nexus 4 for sure

Stock keyboard or an alternative?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 2, 2013)

Depends on what you mean by stock.... 

AOSP or Touchwiz 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 2, 2013)

AOSP is better 

Xperia Z or one x +

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## shahkam (Apr 2, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> AOSP is better
> 
> Xperia Z or one x +
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Zl is a gorgeous device !

Drag race or drift.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## edisile (Apr 2, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Drift. More spectacular.

Dirt Showdown or GRID 2?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Apr 2, 2013)

Grid 2. Showdown was a disaster.

Best features to look for in a new tablet? Xoom went bye bye );

Sent from my GT-N7105 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## VaderSKN (Apr 2, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*

It should have a quad-core CPU, and it needs to be portable for me.

AOKP or PA?

*Grammar can change you, but you won't change grammar.*


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 2, 2013)

AOKP w/ Xposed framework. 

Favorite branch of math? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 2, 2013)

Algebra. Easy grades.

Least favorite subject?

Thanks don't hurt ya know?
HTC Desire HD (PACMan)
Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock)
Sony Xperia Z (borrowed, rooted)


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 2, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Algebra. Easy grades.
> 
> Least favorite subject?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Political Science

Best April fool prank? 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## xzn (Apr 2, 2013)

information technology & History (especially, colonialism and imperalism & world war)
when colonialsm 19th century, ur country as....
Colonizer,Conolized,or otherwise?


----------



## shahkam (Apr 3, 2013)

Conolized..

Soo let's bring some car related stuff down here..

Rally race or nascar race ?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Apr 3, 2013)

NASCAR!
Ferrari or Lamborghini?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 3, 2013)

Lamborghini 


What the heck is 4 ultra pixels 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## m0cha5hake (Apr 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Lamborghini
> 
> 
> What the heck is 4 ultra pixels
> ...

Click to collapse



HTC propaganda 

Who's your favorite historical figure?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 3, 2013)

m0cha5hake said:


> HTC propaganda
> 
> Who's your favorite historical figure?

Click to collapse



Napoleon Born2party xD

Who else wants to punch htc in the face? Stupid assholes

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 3, 2013)

Me lol 

Nexus 4 or HTC One 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## gallardo5 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Nexus 

Aosp or Sense/Touchwiz/anything-that's-not-aosp?

Sent from my HTC One X.
POLSKAAAAAA BIAAAALOOOO CZEEEERWONIIIII!!!!!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's opened 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 3, 2013)

AOSP is the best 

Saints Row the third or sleeping dogs or gta IV

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## bassie1995 (Apr 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> AOSP is the best
> 
> Saints Row the third or sleeping dogs or gta IV
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



GTA IV.

Have you played Bioshock Infinite already?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 3, 2013)

No


God of war or prototype 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 3, 2013)

GOW. 

Philosophy of psychology? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 3, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> GOW.
> 
> Philosophy of psychology?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Philosophy 

Best April Fool prank? 

@ darkshadow246 htc used a new kind of sensor on the one, which has pixels twice as big as regular ones and so capture 300% more light and so are very good for low light conditions and perform at par with 8mp and 13mp sensors. It has bigger pixels so they named it ultra pixel 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 3, 2013)

I guess apples taste app or something like that which made people lick their iPad 

Deepsagarj bigger pixels make it less clear 
Smaller pixels more clear 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I guess apples taste app or something like that which made people lick their iPad
> 
> Deepsagarj bigger pixels make it less clear
> Smaller pixels more clear
> ...

Click to collapse



I read an article in which they compared it with the cam from one x and the ones taken from the One were far better

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## edisile (Apr 3, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*



darkshadow246 said:


> I guess apples taste app or something like that which made people lick their iPad
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Something like Google Nose made by crApple? I guess is as buggy as apple maps.

Since there's no question, i'll ask one: should the next nexus be a Motorola? Why?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## xzn (Apr 3, 2013)

maybe yes, maybe no
yes coz motorola owned by google
no coz motorola seems unsuccessful

motorola or sony?


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 3, 2013)

Sony 

What new feature do you want in the next version of Android? 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## edisile (Apr 3, 2013)

*R: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Pie control instead of the cr*ppy soft keys on screen.

Favourite custom ROM?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 3, 2013)

edisile said:


> Pie control instead of the cr*ppy soft keys on screen.
> 
> Favourite custom ROM?
> 
> _*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_

Click to collapse



CM9

Where would you like to go in the world?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## xzn (Apr 3, 2013)

no question,i'll start again

if nokia use android
will nokia more soccess than samsung?


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 3, 2013)

xzn said:


> no question,i'll start again
> 
> if nokia use android
> will nokia more soccess than samsung?

Click to collapse



Huh? There is a question...

Answer: nope.

Heros or Villans?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 3, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Me lol
> 
> Nexus 4 or HTC One
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HTC One

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahkam (Apr 3, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> HTC One
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Where is the question? 
^ that's my question.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## _Variable (Apr 3, 2013)

There
---------------------------------------------------->

Exynos or Snapdragon?

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## scream4cheese (Apr 3, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> There
> ---------------------------------------------------->
> 
> Exynos or Snapdragon?
> ...

Click to collapse



Snapdragon 

Regular bed or sofa bed?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 3, 2013)

Regular bed

Hard case or rubber/silicone/TPU case?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Regular bed
> 
> Hard case or rubber/silicone/TPU case?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hard case. Hate all the tpu sh*t.

How to tell if a girl likes you?

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 3, 2013)

I love my TPU case!
And... just ask her.

What's your favorite kind of soup?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 3, 2013)

Creamy chicken 

(genuine question) I ordered a case for my new phone from eBay. It's expensive but it's a flip cover with a rubber back case. 1. Worth buying, since phone is delicate? 2. Will the seller ship it soon? Cause I can't wait. 

Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 3, 2013)

Silicone 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sparx639 (Apr 4, 2013)

Guess I'll restart this.

Should I make my next ROM based off of AOSP or a Google factory ROM with the gapps goodies?

Sent from my Full AOSP on Maguro using xda premium


----------



## VaderSKN (Apr 4, 2013)

*Odp: Answer a question, then ask one!*

Go with Google ROM.

Why is German keyboard QWERTZ?

Sent from my */device=null* using *Error: couldn't find app*


----------



## xzn (Apr 4, 2013)

i don't know

Motorola Nexus or Sony Nexus???


----------



## scream4cheese (Apr 4, 2013)

xzn said:


> i don't know
> 
> Motorola Nexus or Sony Nexus???

Click to collapse



MNexus. 

Pen or pencil?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostmyphone (Apr 4, 2013)

Def Pen, no mistakes allowed.

Red pill or the blue pill?


----------



## Dummy02 (Apr 4, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> MNexus.
> 
> Pen or pencil?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



pencil 

pen is or pen isn't ?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Apr 4, 2013)

Pen isn't.
Favourite beer?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## xzn (Apr 5, 2013)

i don't drink beer 
nexus4 or sgs4?


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 5, 2013)

Nexus 4

Xda app or tapatalk? 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 5, 2013)

Xda app 

Facebook or google plus 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Apr 5, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Xda app
> 
> Facebook or google plus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



G+




What do you really think happens when you die?  Do you believe in an after-life, or do you just cease to exist?

No religeous discussion, just plain thought.


----------



## roofrider (Apr 5, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> What do you really think happens when you die?  Do you believe in an after-life, or do you just cease to exist?
> 
> No religeous discussion, just plain thought.

Click to collapse



In reincarnation maybe.

If you were to follow any religion other than the one you are following now, which would it be?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Apr 5, 2013)

roofrider said:


> In reincarnation maybe.
> 
> If you were to follow any religion other than the one you are following now, which would it be?

Click to collapse



Probably Buddhism.
Your dream car?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## xzn (Apr 5, 2013)

ur Dream Gatget?


----------



## PureLogic (Apr 5, 2013)

a brand new Nokia 3210.

how many seconds was your longest fart?


----------



## xzn (Apr 5, 2013)

disgusted with snail 
iphone 5 run jb  or nokia lumia run jb?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 5, 2013)

Lumia run jb 

S2 or galaxy nexus 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## ahlulnugraha (Apr 5, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Lumia run jb
> 
> S2 or galaxy nexus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy nexus.

What color of Larry Page shoes today?


----------



## xzn (Apr 5, 2013)

white,blue,green,yellow,red 





first phone use key lime pie
will u buy it?


----------



## DesertHawk (Apr 5, 2013)

xzn said:


> white,blue,green,yellow,red
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No.

HTC one keep for a while or selling it for something that will most likely be the same but just newer

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Apr 5, 2013)

If your current phone whas an old galaxy mini, and somebody gave you an iphone 5, would you use that iphone 5 or still your outdated crappy galaxy mini?

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## DesertHawk (Apr 5, 2013)

domini99 said:


> If your current phone whas an old galaxy mini, and somebody gave you an iphone 5, would you use that iphone 5 or still your outdated crappy galaxy mini?
> 
> Sent from my sending thing..
> _Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_

Click to collapse



iPhone 5.

HTC One or Xperia Z

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## scream4cheese (Apr 6, 2013)

weeo said:


> iPhone 5.
> 
> HTC One or Xperia Z
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using xda premium

Click to collapse



HTC One

Brand new current model car or pre-owned current model car? Same car but one is brand new and the other is used. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## horrorangel (Apr 6, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> HTC One
> 
> Brand new current model car or pre-owned current model car? Same car but one is brand new and the other is used.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



 For price I would choose the same model but used. They say like half the price is knocked off when you drive it off the lot.

Do you believe most things they show on tv is real?


----------



## tobiascuypers (Apr 6, 2013)

No, I believe most stuff on TV is planned and expected. It is all a lie.

Would you rather date a woman with the body of a man, but the face of an Angel. Or a woman with the face of a man, but with the body of the playmate of the year?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## Sanjay (Apr 6, 2013)

At the college when cought while drinking bear.

U are drinker are what?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Apr 6, 2013)

sanjaykumar.sanjay69 said:


> At the college when cought while drinking bear.
> 
> U are drinker are what?

Click to collapse



No, I don't drink.
Would you buy the chromebook pixel?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## domini99 (Apr 6, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> No, I don't drink.
> Would you buy the chromebook pixel?
> 
> Sent from my pet - Megatron™

Click to collapse



NO.

Should i install wind'ohs 8?

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## xzn (Apr 6, 2013)

up to u

windows 8 ui or windows 7 ui?


----------



## TheNoticer (Apr 6, 2013)

Windows 7 ui.

Where to get Samsung galaxz note OEM parts

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Apr 6, 2013)

Idk

Why is the forum so silence? Looks like nobody's on here 

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## xzn (Apr 6, 2013)

we all have different time zone, maybe while you're here, another user is asleep 
will u buy the next nexus phone?


----------



## ErebusRaze (Apr 6, 2013)

xzn said:


> we all have different time zone, maybe while you're here, another user is asleep
> will u buy the next nexus phone?

Click to collapse



No. I stick to the Galaxy S series of phones, and I will be one of the ones who buys the Galaxy S3s (aka 4).

Hands down who's the sexiest celebrity in the world (in your opinion)? 



Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## scream4cheese (Apr 6, 2013)

ErebusRaze said:


> No. I stick to the Galaxy S series of phones, and I will be one of the ones who buys the Galaxy S3s (aka 4).
> 
> Hands down who's the sexiest celebrity in the world (in your opinion)?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would say Jennifer Love Hewitt. She's beautiful. 




xzn said:


> we all have different time zone, maybe while you're here, another user is asleep
> will u buy the next nexus phone?

Click to collapse



Of course! I don't want to deal with bloatware and other nonsense crap.  Ironically, I have a GS3 but it's running on CM 10. It's sitting in my desk draw since day one. 


Night or day?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skazzy3 (Apr 6, 2013)

Day.

American or Canadian? I'm xanadian

Sent from my GT-P3113 with xda app.


----------



## ahlulnugraha (Apr 7, 2013)

Canadian.

Hipster or apple fanboy?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 7, 2013)

American.

Galaxy mini or iPhone 4?

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 7, 2013)

Galaxy Mini.

Waffles or pancakes?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## scream4cheese (Apr 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Galaxy Mini.
> 
> Waffles or pancakes?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Waffles with chocolate chips and blueberries. :thumbup:

Favorite pizza topping(s)? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 7, 2013)

Cheese and sausage

Aokp or cm

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xzn (Apr 8, 2013)

cm
nexus s4 run 1.6 or galaxy pocket run 4.1.2 (without xda) ???


----------



## gallardo5 (Apr 8, 2013)

xzn said:


> cm
> nexus s4 run 1.6 or galaxy pocket run 4.1.2 (without xda) ???

Click to collapse



Nexus 4

Should next nexus device have at least 32gb memory or 16 is enough?

Sent from my HTC One X.
POLSKAAAAAA BIAAAALOOOO CZEEEERWONIIIII!!!!!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's opened 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## xzn (Apr 8, 2013)

32gb 
nexus series or galaxy s series?


----------



## m0cha5hake (Apr 8, 2013)

xzn said:


> 32gb
> nexus series or galaxy s series?

Click to collapse



Nexus

Why does Animal Planet have a new show about gold, that doesn't contain any animals??


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 8, 2013)

Illuminati. 

When's the last time you took a dump? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## scream4cheese (Apr 8, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Illuminati.
> 
> When's the last time you took a dump?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Ummm yesterday. 

Do you skip breakfast when you head to school/work in the morning? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gallardo5 (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes.
And why nexus devices are so cheap, but phones and tablets with the same specs but from another brands are much more expensive?

Sent from my HTC One X.
POLSKAAAAAA BIAAAALOOOO CZEEEERWONIIIII!!!!!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's opened 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## xzn (Apr 8, 2013)

Google provide subsidies for nexus, maybe 
do u hope that nokia will use android?


----------



## Deleted member 1890170 (Apr 8, 2013)

NO.
Do you think Mozilla's Firefox OS will have a chance?


----------



## xzn (Apr 8, 2013)

will still haunt android
will tizen os beat android?


----------



## gallardo5 (Apr 8, 2013)

Maybe in the future, depends on how it will be developed and how OEMs will use it instead of android.
How long do you think android will be used in so much devices instead of another OS?

Sent from my HTC One X.
POLSKAAAAAA BIAAAALOOOO CZEEEERWONIIIII!!!!!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's opened 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## mixtapes08 (Apr 8, 2013)

Forever.. 

Sh*t or booger? Lol


-3StarsAndaSun


----------



## moparfreak426 (Apr 8, 2013)

mixtapes08 said:


> Forever..
> 
> Sh*t or booger? Lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Booger

Diareah or barf? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 8, 2013)

What the hell man?!

Coffee or tea?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Apr 8, 2013)

Coffee.
Cappuccino or frappe?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## jacqstrap (Apr 8, 2013)

Frappé 

Nike or Adidas

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## helly100 (Apr 8, 2013)

Adidas

Jessica Alba or Megan Fox?


----------



## joelvn (Apr 8, 2013)

Megan Fox 

Xda app or tapatalk? 

Sent from a galaxy far away.


----------



## gallardo5 (Apr 8, 2013)

Xda app.
What is the best age to get married?

Send from my Asus Nexus 7.
POOOLSKAAAA BIALOOOO CZEEERWONIIIII!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's opened 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## Sparx639 (Apr 8, 2013)

26

Should I upgrade to the new nexus coming out this year, or buy a laptop for compiling?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 8, 2013)

New Nexus

I was digging around in my ICS tablet's Settings apk, and I found this image.





What do you think it's for?

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gallardo5 (Apr 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> New Nexus
> 
> I was digging around in my ICS tablet's Settings apk, and I found this image.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe it was supposed to be a Easter egg, but they choose another one and just left it there
What will be the new feature of android 5 that was not included in older ones? I know it wasn't even released, but just try to guess 

Sent from my HTC One X.
POLSKAAAAAA BIAAAALOOOO CZEEEERWONIIIII!!!!!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's opened 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## jma9454 (Apr 9, 2013)

joelvn said:


> ...Xda app or tapatalk?

Click to collapse



Clearly tapatalk based on my signature! But I must say, I haven't used xda app in a while.


gallardo5 said:


> Maybe it was supposed to be a Easter egg, but they choose another one and just left it there
> What will be the new feature of android 5 that was not included in older ones? I know it wasn't even released, but just try to guess.

Click to collapse



Idk, probably better Google Now, better voice recognition, a host of NFC-capable products.. Android 5 may not come out this year though... 
I really tried to think of something revolutionary, but I think all of the wow factor will come with the release of Google Glass in the fall.

Why does Google decide to use desserts for their OS names?
Next one is key lime pie. I can't think of what they would use for "l". What do you think?
Two questions. Take your pick, or answer both!

sent from The Muffinator (it's a kindle fire running cm10.1)
using Tapatalk 4 beta as a pro, and loving it!


sent from The Muffinator (it's a kindle fire running cm10.1)
using Tapatalk 4 beta, and loving it!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 9, 2013)

A: Cause deserts are delicious and sound appealing.

Ladyfingers, lemon Meringue pie, lemon bar, lollipoplava cake, or my best guest lollipop


Q: If u could visit any place where would it be and why?


Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Acetherockr (Apr 9, 2013)

A: I'd have to say the moon, or any other planet really. That's just something that would literally blow my mind. 

Q: If you had $500,000 and could only buy two things, what would you buy?

Sent from my LT30at using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 9, 2013)

Acetherockr said:


> A: I'd have to say the moon, or any other planet really. That's just something that would literally blow my mind.
> 
> Q: If you had $500,000 and could only buy two things, what would you buy?
> 
> Sent from my LT30at using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A: jack daniels and box of opus x forbidden x (40+57*8)

Q:


----------



## gallardo5 (Apr 9, 2013)

saket_oo said:


> A: jack daniels and box of opus x forbidden x (40+57*8)
> 
> Q:

Click to collapse



A: because we already have f*ck up government, there so no way they will let anyone who doesn't think like them to be in charge.
Q: what was your favourite cartoon when you were a child ?

Sent from my HTC One X.
POLSKAAAAAA BIAAAALOOOO CZEEEERWONIIIII!!!!!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's opened 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## xzn (Apr 9, 2013)

spongebob, naruto (anime)

one x or gs3?


----------



## gallardo5 (Apr 9, 2013)

One X, definetly.
Chevy Camaro or Ford Mustang?

Send from my Asus Nexus 7.
POOOLSKAAAA BIALOOOO CZEEERWONIIIII!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's opened 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## edisile (Apr 9, 2013)

The Camaro. Is sexier...

If your post is bad, how should you feel?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 9, 2013)

Bad

What has Illuminati done 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 9, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Bad
> 
> What has Illuminati done
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A: what spidey hasn't
Q: where is waldo???


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 9, 2013)

Here

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 9, 2013)

Y u no ask question?
...
Warm weather or cold weather?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Y u no ask question?
> ...
> Warm weather or cold weather?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



warm

rog or alienware


----------



## scream4cheese (Apr 9, 2013)

saket_oo said:


> warm
> 
> rog or alienware

Click to collapse



Alienware.

Regular Water of seltzer water?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 9, 2013)

regular 
mac or zinger


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 9, 2013)

Zinger obvi


No question

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## gallardo5 (Apr 9, 2013)

So no answer.
Coca cola or Pepsi?

Sent from my HTC One X.
POLSKAAAAAA BIAAAALOOOO CZEEEERWONIIIII!!!!!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's opened 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 9, 2013)

Coke

What's your favorite kind of pizza?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Coke
> 
> What's your favorite kind of pizza?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



PIZZA FLAVOURED PIZZA...

Burgers or hotdogs

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## scream4cheese (Apr 9, 2013)

Burgers. Definitely burgers.

favorite custom recovery? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 9, 2013)

I'd have to say TWRP.

Favorite Arcade game?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## scream4cheese (Apr 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'd have to say TWRP.
> 
> Favorite Arcade game?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Street fighters!

The new Google Plat store just came out today. Have you downloaded it?

http://androidcommunity.com/google-play-store-version-4-0-available-now-download-20130409/

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 9, 2013)

A:no
Q: y so serious


----------



## joelvn (Apr 9, 2013)

Because why not. 

Football or egghand? 

Sent from a galaxy far away.


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 9, 2013)

Football(the original and therefore the real football) all the way  

Blue or red? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## ScumpinatoS (Apr 9, 2013)

Always blue 

What do you think of life? :lol:


----------



## edisile (Apr 9, 2013)

It bores me to death... 

Ubuntu or Mint?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## xzn (Apr 10, 2013)

ubuntu, never mint 

will ubuntu for phone beat android?


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 10, 2013)

no.
fire or earth


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 10, 2013)

Fire

Work in the morning... Or work at night 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## boomvausstat (Apr 10, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Fire
> 
> Work in the morning... Or work at night
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Morning

Death of iPhone by being blended or by explosion?


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 10, 2013)

explosion.

deadpool or wolverine


----------



## sohamssd (Apr 10, 2013)

saket_oo said:


> explosion.
> 
> deadpool or wolverine

Click to collapse



Dead pool:thumbup:
Windows 8 or Windows 7?

Sent from my One™ V using xda-developers-app


----------



## edisile (Apr 10, 2013)

For me, 8 has never been released.

Ubuntu 12.04, 12.10 or 13.04?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## ScumpinatoS (Apr 10, 2013)

13.04 of course  

Unity or Gnome shell? 

Sent from my S3


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Apr 10, 2013)

ScumpinatoS said:


> 13.04 of course
> 
> Unity or Gnome shell?
> 
> Sent from my S3

Click to collapse



Unity.....

When will xxxdadevelopers.com be up??


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 10, 2013)

what u want dev pron ??? never....

captain planet or heman


----------



## I r o n M a n (Apr 10, 2013)

saket_oo said:


> what u want dev pron ??? never....
> 
> captain planet or heman

Click to collapse



Ironman. 
Favourite anime?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## dagger (Apr 10, 2013)

Dragonball.
Best cm10/9 theme?

Sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 10, 2013)

startrooper or the one used in blinky's revenge rom

michale corleone or tony montana


----------



## scream4cheese (Apr 10, 2013)

saket_oo said:


> startrooper or the one used in blinky's revenge rom
> 
> michale corleone or tony montana

Click to collapse



Montana. I have no idea who those people are. Lol

Bruce Willis or Jason Statham?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 10, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> Montana. I have no idea who those people are. Lol
> 
> Bruce Willis or Jason Statham?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



bruce willis (jason is crank right???)


> michale corleone: son of don vito corleone in godfather
> tony montana: lead of scarface

Click to collapse



physics/chemistry, mathematics, computers


----------



## scream4cheese (Apr 10, 2013)

saket_oo said:


> bruce willis (jason is crank right???)
> 
> 
> physics/chemistry, mathematics, computers

Click to collapse



Ohhhhh. Lolol. I haven't seen the Godfather and I didn't finish scarface.

Yes, Jason is in crank.

Favorite Pokemon?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 10, 2013)

charlizard

memecenter or 9gag


----------



## joelvn (Apr 10, 2013)

9gag

Samsung or HTC? 

Sent from a galaxy far away.


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 10, 2013)

Samsung. 

What color is your phone? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 10, 2013)

Black

Aosp or stock based? 

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## edisile (Apr 10, 2013)

Aosp.

PAC-Man or Vanilla Rootbox?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## Sparx639 (Apr 10, 2013)

I <3 pacman ROM. 

Anyone willing to help me with my ROM? Not sure if any devs browse this thread

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scream4cheese (Apr 11, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> I <3 pacman ROM.
> 
> Anyone willing to help me with my ROM? Not sure if any devs browse this thread
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Go to the thread and ask the users there.

Fried chicken or grilled chicken ? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joelvn (Apr 11, 2013)

Grilled chicken 

Burger King or Macdonalds.? 

Sent from a galaxy far away.


----------



## lars1216 (Apr 11, 2013)

Neither but if I had to choice burger king. 

Mid end device with optimized aosp rom or high end device with crappy stock rom?  (note:  you can't change rom on either of them)

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## om22 (Apr 11, 2013)

joelvn said:


> Grilled chicken
> 
> Burger King or Macdonalds.?
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far away.

Click to collapse



Burger King because of the nice grilled beef.

Have you seen/like the bf4 gameplay?

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using xda premium


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Apr 11, 2013)

om22 said:


> Burger King because of the nice grilled beef.
> 
> Have you seen/like the bf4 gameplay?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Arc S using xda premium

Click to collapse



no.......

battlefield or cod??


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 11, 2013)

-HellRaiser- said:


> no.......
> 
> battlefield or cod??

Click to collapse



The fish! 

Why does it look like I'm posting something relevaLL HAIL TO THE HYPNOTOAD!!!!

***************
La calaca tilica y flaca!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 11, 2013)

OMG M_T_M HAS BEEN BRAINWASHED BY THE HYPNOTOAD!!! 

Red or green?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## xlife18 (Apr 11, 2013)

Green ForTheWeen (Droids are awesome)
1080p or 4K ?


----------



## leikamkei (Apr 11, 2013)

1080p. 4k needs a good bit of time.

Morning class or evening class?


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 11, 2013)

leikamkei said:


> 1080p. 4k needs a good bit of time.
> 
> Morning class or evening class?

Click to collapse



why not holiday????

columbian necktie or glassgow smile (google b4 answering) (not referrin 2 any band)


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 12, 2013)

glassgow smile

youtube or utube??


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 12, 2013)

You. 

You or me? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 12, 2013)

why not zoidberg??? 

veneno or aventador


----------



## I r o n M a n (Apr 12, 2013)

saket_oo said:


> why not zoidberg???
> 
> veneno or aventador

Click to collapse



Veneno
Favourite meme?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 12, 2013)

budwiser or corona


----------



## xzn (Apr 12, 2013)

never drunk 

until when Android and ios will dominate the smartphone market?


----------



## scream4cheese (Apr 12, 2013)

xzn said:


> never drunk
> 
> until when Android and ios will dominate the smartphone market?

Click to collapse



Perhaps in the next 2-3 years. (Both OS have been dominating the smartphone market for years already...)

Are you going to the Google I/O next month? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xzn (Apr 12, 2013)

no

LG Nexus 4 8GB or Asus Nexus 7 32GB???   :silly:


----------



## scream4cheese (Apr 12, 2013)

xzn said:


> no
> 
> LG Nexus 4 8GB or Asus Nexus 7 32GB???   :silly:

Click to collapse



Haha. I choose the N4. Lol. 

Favorite song?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 12, 2013)

honey singh baadshah ........... lol(indian will know)

faviorate font??


----------



## xzn (Apr 12, 2013)

neutra

HTC One V stolen or NOKIA E63??? :silly:


----------



## saket_oo (Apr 12, 2013)

xzn said:


> neutra
> 
> HTC One V stolen or NOKIA E63??? :silly:

Click to collapse



one v

---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------




xzn said:


> neutra
> 
> HTC One V stolen or NOKIA E63??? :silly:

Click to collapse



one v

dolan or sondhi


----------



## _Variable (Apr 12, 2013)

Null

Ordinary widget or UCCW?

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 12, 2013)

ordinary one

in front of thief which one u want to loose first . . . 

Harley devidson or ur gf? lolz


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 12, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Null
> 
> Ordinary widget or UCCW?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Normal widgets are fine for me.

Cup or glass?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 12, 2013)

soban_mub said:


> ordinary one
> 
> in front of thief which one u want to loose first . . .
> 
> Harley devidson or ur gf? lolz

Click to collapse



Gf 
Who would prefer their gf over a Harley Davidson 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## scream4cheese (Apr 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Gf
> Who would prefer their gf over a Harley Davidson
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



A girlfriend. :thumbup:

Chocolate milk or white milk?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 12, 2013)

Neither. Strawberry!

Nexus 7 or 10?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 12, 2013)

If your ready to carry a huge thing around, nexus 10
Otherwise nexus 7
Far cry 3 or crysis 3

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 12, 2013)

Far cry

Best theme chooser theme? 
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 12, 2013)

Holo Green CM9

If you have a tablet, do you use it more often than your phone? If not, do you think you would if you did?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## joelvn (Apr 12, 2013)

No I don't I only use it for Web browsing and watching videos. 

Spend a day with Justin Bieber or Lil Wayne 

Sent from a galaxy far away.


----------



## garymachete (Apr 13, 2013)

joelvn said:


> No I don't I only use it for Web browsing and watching videos.
> 
> Spend a day with Justin Bieber or Lil Wayne
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far away.

Click to collapse



Either one. Both would have mad honeys and fat blunts.

So cold u need to dress up or so hot u gotta go nakey?

Xone


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 13, 2013)

Cold. I live in Florida, so I barely ever get cold weather...

Laptop or tablet?

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 4080320 (Apr 13, 2013)

Laptop!

Beer or Liquor?  or wine?


----------



## galaxys (Apr 13, 2013)

Wine

Runway or Dressing room?


----------



## goodnightPal (Apr 13, 2013)

Runway XD

Hot Summer at the beach with a lot chx or at in front of you pc?
Sent from my LT28h using xda app-developers app


----------



## xzn (Apr 13, 2013)

in front of my pc

symbian or iphone?


----------



## _Variable (Apr 13, 2013)

Iphone

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## xzn (Apr 13, 2013)

no question 

where the question of person above me?


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Apr 13, 2013)

xzn said:


> no question
> 
> where the question of person above me?

Click to collapse



comeone dude he said iphone......who needs a ques from him now......

cricket or baseball?


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Apr 13, 2013)

-HellRaiser- said:


> comeone dude he said iphone......who needs a ques from him now......
> 
> cricket or baseball?

Click to collapse



Baseball of course! 

Do u hate exams?


----------



## xzn (Apr 13, 2013)

surely yes, but we can't pass if not through it 






 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




???


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 13, 2013)

left one. 

want to be dead from
diabetes or heart attack??


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't.....DIE!!! GAHAHAHAHAAA!!!

Marinara or Alfredo sauce?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I don't.....DIE!!! GAHAHAHAHAAA!!!
> 
> Marinara or Alfredo sauce?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



marinara (i dont what they are):laugh:

what u wud hate more

grandma's scoldings or neighbor's barking dog ????


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 13, 2013)

Well I hate it when I run out of toilet paper mid-****. 

what is one little thing that absolutely pisses you off? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## soban_mub (Apr 14, 2013)

my teacher's slap:laugh:

what u do when ur phone hangs during most important work going on in it?


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Apr 14, 2013)

I errr... Overclock it to 1000ghz so ot can explode cos I needed it once and it crashed...

U prefer desktop or laptop

Sent from... I don't actually know...


----------



## Sparx639 (Apr 14, 2013)

If they both had the same amount of horsepower, then laptop

Normal kernel or linaro?


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 14, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> If they both had the same amount of horsepower, then laptop
> 
> Normal kernel or linaro?

Click to collapse



Linaro 

Ever played ingress? 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Apr 14, 2013)

no.....

zom-com or zombie-horror?


----------



## movelbit (Apr 14, 2013)

Zombie horror



Missionary or Doggy style?


----------



## edisile (Apr 14, 2013)

Missionary is more romantic. Doggy is for wild sex.

PvP or Co-Op?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 14, 2013)

Co op

Do you play tribes ascend 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## I r o n M a n (Apr 14, 2013)

No.
Favourite movie?

Sent from my pet - Megatron™


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 14, 2013)

I guess rush hour 2

Best f2p game 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## bassie1995 (Apr 14, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I guess rush hour 2
> 
> Best f2p game
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Planetside 2, right now.

Ever been to Russia?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

Nope. I might in the future.

Are your jimmies rustled?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 14, 2013)

Pls explain more bout that 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

Jimmies is a term for the ice cream topping "sprinkles", which are small bits of colored candy.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Jimmies is a term for the ice cream topping "sprinkles", which are small bits of colored candy.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No 
It's getting discomforted by someone's post 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

Go Google it.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 14, 2013)

Van Halen or anthrax 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

I'll take....none.

Nexus 4 or Nexus 10?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 14, 2013)

4
10 is too big 

Van Halen or anthrax 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## doctor_droid (Apr 14, 2013)

Anthrax because it starts wid A 
Xperia sp or htc one s?

Sent from my ST25i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Apr 14, 2013)

Htc one s... 

Gta V or san andreas?

Sent from... I don't actually know...


----------



## Sparx639 (Apr 14, 2013)

San Andreas

Left twix or right twix?

Sent from my Maguro


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Apr 14, 2013)

Both...

Most wanted no.1 or no.2 ?

Sent from... I don't actually know...


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 14, 2013)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Both...
> 
> Most wanted no.1 or no.2 ?
> 
> Sent from... I don't actually know...

Click to collapse



1, the remake is awful. Like burnout paradise ( which was okay) but you have to pay for everything.

I just got dumped, what should I do?

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 14, 2013)

race55 said:


> 1, the remake is awful. Like burnout paradise ( which was okay) but you have to pay for everything.
> 
> I just got dumped, what should I do?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC Desire X met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Go TP your ex's house!

Mac or PC?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Go TP your ex's house!
> 
> Mac or PC?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



PC, Mac is a little overpriced, wouldn't refuse one as a gift tho.

What does the guy above mean with TP your ex's house?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 14, 2013)

No idea 

Tablet or Phablet ui?


Btw, im sorry to hear you got dumped. Hope you feel better soon 

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_Android throws apple trough window, double kill _


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 14, 2013)

domini99 said:


> No idea
> 
> Tablet or Phablet ui?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Phablet is quite nice.

Thanks man, i hope so as well.

Would you rather buy a console now or wait for the next generations to come out?


----------



## xzn (Apr 15, 2013)

next gen

Hitler, villain or hero?


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 15, 2013)

Why even ask such a question? Villain.

Do you believe in the Illuminati?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## xzn (Apr 15, 2013)

resistance to the illuminati







 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




???


----------



## gplock (Apr 15, 2013)

^ ... u didn't answer the "?"

Resistance!

What do u can a lesbian dinosaur? 

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## scream4cheese (Apr 15, 2013)

gplock said:


> ^ ... u didn't answer the "?"
> 
> Resistance!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What are you asking? 

How was everybody's weekend? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 15, 2013)

Awesome!  

Xposed or PA? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## scream4cheese (Apr 15, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Xposed or PA?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



PA. I have never used xposed.


Who eats rice for every meal?






Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Apr 15, 2013)

May be kinda racist, but i think the chinese.

Do you have a good question?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 15, 2013)

edisile said:


> May be kinda racist, but i think the chinese.
> 
> Do you have a good question?
> 
> _*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_

Click to collapse



Yes

Why do men have nipples?


BTW Its only racist when its meant to be racist.

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## tobiascuypers (Apr 15, 2013)

because in dire situations, men can lactate out of their nipples...

Does your mom know you like iPhones?


----------



## scream4cheese (Apr 15, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> because in dire situations, men can lactate out of their nipples...
> 
> Does your mom know you like iPhones?

Click to collapse



Yes. She thinks I have too many phones. 

Have you heard what happened in Boston? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tobiascuypers (Apr 15, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> Yes. She thinks I have too many phones.
> 
> Have you heard what happened in Boston?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think some extremist put those bombs there. +1 USA! (Sarcasm)

Crunchy peanut butter or smooth?

Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 15, 2013)

Smooth. Crunchy makes me gag.

How to change tablet ui to phone ui?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrooklynNY (Apr 15, 2013)

It depends what ROM. Check settings,system. 
How to crack WEP?
Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 16, 2013)

BrooklynNY said:


> It depends what ROM. Check settings,system.
> How to crack WEP?
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda premium

Click to collapse



http://www.speedguide.net/articles/how-to-crack-wep-and-wpa-wireless-networks-2724

Do u think I'm purrdy?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahlulnugraha (Apr 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> http://www.speedguide.net/articles/how-to-crack-wep-and-wpa-wireless-networks-2724
> 
> Do u think I'm purrdy?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes maybe.
Photoshop or corel draw? 

sent from my finger typing machine.


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 16, 2013)

Photoshop 

Heard of EmotionUI? 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## ToaIII (Apr 16, 2013)

EmotionUI

Anyone speak Italian? ;D


----------



## edisile (Apr 16, 2013)

Che razza di domanda è? LoL

DOTA or LOL?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## xzn (Apr 16, 2013)

DOTA

about UCL final
Madrid vs Barcelona, Dortmund vs München, Madrid vs München, or Barcelona vs Dortmund ?


----------



## pulley06 (Apr 16, 2013)

xzn said:


> DOTA
> 
> about UCL final
> Madrid vs Barcelona, Dortmund vs München, Madrid vs München, or Barcelona vs Dortmund ?

Click to collapse



Barca Dortmund!! 

Ferrari or Lamborghini? 

Nokia 2110-->Sony Ericsson k750i -->Nokia 5233 --> Samsung Galaxy R


----------



## xzn (Apr 16, 2013)

Lamborghini

liverpool or everton???


----------



## pulley06 (Apr 16, 2013)

xzn said:


> Lamborghini
> 
> liverpool or everton???

Click to collapse



Easy one buddy

Liverrrrpppooooooolll! 

Nokia 2110-->Sony Ericsson k750i -->Nokia 5233 --> Samsung Galaxy R


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 16, 2013)

pulley06 said:


> Easy one buddy
> 
> Liverrrrpppooooooolll!
> 
> Nokia 2110-->Sony Ericsson k750i -->Nokia 5233 --> Samsung Galaxy R

Click to collapse



Where's the question? 

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 16, 2013)

Right here.

KFC or Popeyes?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 16, 2013)

KFC was my favorite 
Is my favorite 
Will be my favorite 


How many of you loved Spongebob Squarepants as a kid 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## scream4cheese (Apr 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> KFC was my favorite
> Is my favorite
> Will be my favorite
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Me! But now he's just a stupid yellow sponge. 

Do you remember the fairy odd parents? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah 
The guy and the girl with that wierd boy and his father or something right 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## scream4cheese (Apr 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Yeah
> The guy and the girl with that wierd boy and his father or something right
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. The little boy was named Timmy, his fairy odd father is named Cosmo and his fairy odd mother is Wanda. 

Do you ever study for a test/exam at the last minute? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 16, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> Lol. The little boy was named Timmy, his fairy odd father is named Cosmo and his fairy odd mother is Wanda.
> 
> Do you ever study for a test/exam at the last minute?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah I may revise some key stuff before starting the exam. 

Honda or Suzuki motorcycles? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## xzn (Apr 16, 2013)

Honda

Yamaha or Honda?


----------



## Connor Baker (Apr 16, 2013)

xzn said:


> Honda
> 
> Yamaha or Honda?

Click to collapse



Yamaha. 

Alright, ready for a dozy of a question?

How does one fix 720p recording on an incredibly modified 2.3.6 kernel running 4.2.2 for the Samsung Infuse?

More Info:

It's been broken since some of the first ICS builds. So far, no one has been able to figure it out. Entropy512 and JT1334 (I think that was his username) made the first ICS ROM for the Infuse. Funny enough, the original made by JT had 720p recording working fine. I think that a commit was merged somewhere that it shouldn't have been, and that's why (or at least partially why) 720p is broken.

Thinking through the problem (unsolved):
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1950887&highlight=thinking+through

Connor Baker


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 17, 2013)

Connor Baker said:


> Yamaha.
> 
> Alright, ready for a dozy of a question?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know 

Why?


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Connor Baker (Apr 17, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> I don't know
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A: Because the voices told me to :cyclops:

Q: If you had to list 10 of the best kernel developers (in terms of knowledge, not how good their kernels are), who would they be?

Connor Baker


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 17, 2013)

Franco... And that's it 

Nature UX or LG UI 3

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Connor Baker (Apr 17, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Franco... And that's it
> 
> Nature UX or LG UI 3
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's a tough one... Nature UX. Or better, REMICS-UX.

To be, or not to be.

Connor Baker


----------



## tobiascuypers (Apr 17, 2013)

Connor Baker said:


> That's a tough one... Nature UX. Or better, REMICS-UX.
> 
> To be, or not to be.
> 
> Connor Baker

Click to collapse



obviously not to be...

iPhone running webOS or PalmPre running iOS?


----------



## Connor Baker (Apr 17, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> obviously not to be...
> 
> iPhone running webOS or PalmPre running iOS?

Click to collapse



iPhone on webOS 

Monochromatic, or Colourful?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 17, 2013)

Connor Baker said:


> iPhone on webOS
> 
> Monochromatic, or Colourful?

Click to collapse



Colorful or something in between 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xzn (Apr 18, 2013)

start again






 (feature phone) vs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (smartcalc run android 4.2.2)


----------



## Sparx639 (Apr 19, 2013)

Feature Phone

Laptop or Desktop?


----------



## vigoos (Apr 19, 2013)

Sparx639 said:


> Feature Phone
> 
> Laptop or Desktop?

Click to collapse



Laptop. Blackberry z10 or iPhone 5

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## xzn (Apr 19, 2013)

Iphone 5
Galaxy S4 or Xperia Z

Sent from my BLACKBERRY using XDA for iS


----------



## domini99 (Apr 19, 2013)

Xperia Z

iPhone or wp7?

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## xzn (Apr 19, 2013)

iphone
google or yahoo :silly:


----------



## septix (Apr 19, 2013)

google

money or sex


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 19, 2013)

Luigi_T said:


> sex
> 
> CM10 or CM10.1

Click to collapse




CM10.1

How would you get CM10.1 without having money 
my :tank: has blown your house up


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 19, 2013)

CM is free and open source...

Biscuits or rolls?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## freshyfishy (Apr 19, 2013)

german 

to be or not to be ?


----------



## domini99 (Apr 19, 2013)

To be being when you have to be not to be wherever you want to be or not to be being.

Did that make sense?

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes

Yes or no

my :tank: has blown your house up


----------



## domini99 (Apr 19, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Yes
> 
> Yes or no
> 
> my :tank: has blown your house up

Click to collapse



Yes no no yesno noyes yenos.

Do you like my :tank:?

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Yes no no yesno noyes yenos.
> 
> Do you like my :tank:?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. Somehow, its completely differerent, yet being exactly the same, like the Iphone

Which one is better? :tank: or :tank:


----------



## domini99 (Apr 19, 2013)

That one in the middle

:sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy:

Did i miss any smiley?

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 19, 2013)

domini99 said:


> That one in the middle
> 
> :sly::thumbup::thumbdown::what::beer::banghead::screwy:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Loads :evil:
:crybaby2:
:fj:
:rainbow:
:rasta:
:roxy:
:spam:
:stirthepot:
:smokin:
:shaking:
:tank:
:trooper:
:vader:
:usa:
:garfield:
:ghost:
:girly:
:hot:
:idea:
:jester:
:jeep2:
:nuke:
:mr-t:
gre: 
:flipoff2: 
:flipoff:
Did i miss any more? 

_    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.” 
― Mother Teresa       _


----------



## domini99 (Apr 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Loads :evil:
> :crybaby2:
> :fj:
> :rainbow:
> ...

Click to collapse



WUT? LOL no i dont think so!
*copy* *open noteblock app* *paste* *save*

How did i not know those smileys?!!

Sent from my severe damaged phone..
_I suck at sucking, i didnt suck enough milk out off my mom so thats why im not really tall_


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Loads :evil:
> :crybaby2:
> :fj:
> :rainbow:
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope 

Xperia Neo or Desire Z

my :tank: has blown your house up


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 19, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Nope
> 
> Xperia Neo or Desire Z
> 
> my :tank: has blown your house up

Click to collapse



Back in the day i would've say xperia neo, now i say xperia L
Who misses the old days of single core devices?

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 19, 2013)

Not me. Why would I miss having a device that lags when playing Pacman?

Nexus 10, or 10 inch tablet by Polaroid? (cheaper, but crappier)

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 19, 2013)

Nexus 10 

Chinese food or Italian food? 

my :tank: has blown your house up


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 19, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Nexus 10
> 
> Chinese food or Italian food?
> 
> my :tank: has blown your house up

Click to collapse



Chinese food
Chinese food or Japanese food?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 19, 2013)

Chinese food 

:trooper: vs :tank: ?

my :tank: has blown your house up


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 19, 2013)

Chinese food

If you had a million dollars, what would you do with it? (In all seriousness.)

Edit: Ninja'd. 
Answer to above: :trooper:

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 19, 2013)

Buy all the iphones in the world and burn them

Cheap iphone copy or iphone

my :tank: has blown your house up


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 20, 2013)

iPhone copy, running Android 
(They actually exist!)

Motoblur or HTC Sense?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> iPhone copy, running Android
> (They actually exist!)
> 
> Motoblur or HTC Sense?
> ...

Click to collapse



Which version?

my :tank: has blown your house up


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 20, 2013)

Any version

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Any version
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I wpould say sense then

Sense 4 or Sense 3?

my :tank: has blown your house up


----------



## miwanr (Apr 20, 2013)

TouchWiz 

Samsung or HTC? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 20, 2013)

HTC 

Sense 3 or Sense 4

my :tank: has blown your house up


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 20, 2013)

Sense 4, but with the picture quality of Sense 3 camera & features of a Sense 4 cam.

Best music mod available?

Sent from my CodeFireX'd Desire HD 
That thanks button doesn't bit


----------



## MiguelHogue (Apr 20, 2013)

Noozxoide 
Coffee or tea? 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## miwanr (Apr 20, 2013)

Green Tea

Exynos or Snapdragon? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 20, 2013)

The one in the middle 

IOS or stock android donut 

my :tank: has blown your house up


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 20, 2013)

Donut

Earphones or headphones?

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 20, 2013)

Depends on what you want to listen too 

Star Wars Episode 7 predictions?

my :tank: has blown your house up


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 20, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Depends on what you want to listen too
> 
> Star Wars Episode 7 predictions?
> 
> my :tank: has blown your house up

Click to collapse



Tbh, never watched any Star Wars movie.

What are you doing right now?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk HD


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 20, 2013)

Eating pie 


Did you know the bird is the word?

my :tank: has blown your house up


----------



## waynekirby (Apr 20, 2013)

Everybody knows that the bird is the word

Should I be worried if I just dropped a Stan Marsh sized turd? 


Sent from my LT30p using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 20, 2013)

No, but you should be worried because you're asking about it on XDA.

Cola or lemon-lime soda?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## waynekirby (Apr 20, 2013)

I was just on XDA whilst doing the obvious and put the 2 together  

Cola 100% (if it's Coke and not the cheap ass crap)

Favorite CM10/10.1 theme?

Sent from my LT30p using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Apr 20, 2013)

waynekirby said:


> I was just on XDA whilst doing the obvious and put the 2 together
> 
> Cola 100% (if it's Coke and not the cheap ass crap)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Blacked out.  

Irish or Scottish whisky? 

_    “If you judge people, you have no time to love them.” 
― Mother Teresa       _


----------



## scream4cheese (Apr 20, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Blacked out.
> 
> Irish or Scottish whisky?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Irish. 

Rum or brandy?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miwanr (Apr 20, 2013)

I prefer wedang jahe

Do you know "wedang jahe"? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Poland_Developers (Apr 20, 2013)

No.

Samsung Galaxy S3 or IPhone 4S?


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 20, 2013)

Galaxy S3...obvious answer is obvious.

Dog or cat?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Galaxy S3...obvious answer is obvious.
> 
> Dog or cat?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dog 

Archer or Ctm or Trm 

my :tank: has blown your house up


----------



## Poland_Developers (Apr 20, 2013)

Archer

Real Madrid or FC Barcelona?


----------



## Faiz Malkani (Apr 20, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Dog
> 
> Archer or Ctm or Trm
> 
> my :tank: has blown your house up

Click to collapse



TRM 







Poland_Developers said:


> Archer
> 
> Real Madrid or FC Barcelona?

Click to collapse




Barca ftw

:blank:



Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes. 

How old is your mom? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 20, 2013)

Creep! :what:

Should I get a laptop, a Nexus 4 or Nexus 10?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ih8legal (Apr 21, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Creep! :what:
> 
> Should I get a laptop, a Nexus 4 or Nexus 10?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A nexus 10. The world is going mobile. If you already had a laptop it'd be good, but right now in 2013, desktops and laptops are dying, slowly.

My question: Have you heard about the bird?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Apr 21, 2013)

ih8legal said:


> A nexus 10. The world is going mobile. If you already had a laptop it'd be good, but right now in 2013, desktops and laptops are dying, slowly.
> 
> My question: Have you heard about the bird?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes.

Are you a poet and don't know it?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes. You just opened my eyes. Thanks. 

Black or white? (not people, just the colour) 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 21, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Yes. You just opened my eyes. Thanks.
> 
> Black or white? (not people, just the colour)
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



White phones: look great but PITA to clean. Except the HTC One. Looks smexy in black.

Buy a new battery & 16 GB SD Card for my DHD, or buy new jeans?

Sent from my CodeFireX'd Desire HD 
That thanks button doesn't bit


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Apr 21, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> White phones: look great but PITA to clean. Except the HTC One. Looks smexy in black.
> 
> Buy a new battery & 16 GB SD Card for my DHD, or buy new jeans?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Battery and SD. Obivously more important.

Does anyone play Dota 2?


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes, someone does indeed. 

Best toilet paper? Something that doesn't scratch your ass till it bleeds. 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 21, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Yes, someone does indeed.
> 
> Best toilet paper? Something that doesn't scratch your ass till it bleeds.
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



It's called hand....jk, if you're serious(which I doubt) try zewa....
What the hell is the bird??


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ih8legal (Apr 21, 2013)

X8invisible said:


> It's called hand....jk, if you're serious(which I doubt) try zewa....
> What the hell is the bird??
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WNrx2jq184&feature=youtube_gdata_player

What was before record players and phonographs?

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 21, 2013)

Amebas and stuff 

Where's my water? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 21, 2013)

I drank it 

Has Domini messed up yet?

sent from my :tank:


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes. Twice. 

Did you ever forge your parent's signature when you was a kid? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 22, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Yes. Twice.
> 
> Did you ever forge your parent's signature when you was a kid?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



All the time.. Kept me outta trouble too 

Hmm...
Uncleanable white device or forever sparkling black device?

Sent from my CodeFireX'd Desire HD 
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 22, 2013)

The one in the middle 

If I feed apple juice to an apple tree,  is it forced cannibalism? 


I'M BATMAN


----------



## UndisputedGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't know 
Did you steal that question from elsewhere? 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app
It's nice to be important, but it's more important to be nice.


----------



## miwanr (Apr 22, 2013)

No, I'm not a thief. 

Are you terrorist?  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Apr 22, 2013)

miwanr said:


> No, I'm not a thief.
> 
> Are you terrorist?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Of course.

Why do you ask?

Sent from my SGH-I317M using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 22, 2013)

No

Favorite non xda site? ie. 4chan 

sent from my :tank:


----------



## Pumå (Apr 22, 2013)

YouTube

What's your favourite drink?


----------



## scream4cheese (Apr 22, 2013)

Pumå said:


> YouTube
> 
> What's your favourite drink?

Click to collapse



Sprite with Fruit punch.  you should try it.


Favorite subject at school? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 22, 2013)

Band 

If I pick apples from an apple tree, is it abortion?

I'M BATMAN


----------



## wyckedfunk (Apr 22, 2013)

Only if you use a coat hanger


Do vampires come out in the rain?


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 22, 2013)

If it's night  

Your BMI? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## wyckedfunk (Apr 22, 2013)

14% body fat 5'10" 180lbs

Can you really take someone serious when they have a country accent?


----------



## faehsemc (Apr 23, 2013)

Only if they gots a rifle and dipping, while you're tied to a chair..

French or British?

Sent from my MIUI powered S3 thanks to StrumerJohn


----------



## wyckedfunk (Apr 23, 2013)

Kissing French 

Bulldogs British

How deep is quicksand?


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 23, 2013)

Don't know.

What are you listening to? 

Enviado de meu LT26i usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 23, 2013)

There's a seperate thread for that.

What's your favorite thing to do on the internet? (Besides XDA)

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 23, 2013)

Browse some weird videos on tube like dragonzball p
Check it out but it makes no sense 

Funniest YouTube video 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 23, 2013)

Rom Burgundy go duck yourself San Diego video 

Funniest YouTube video? 

I'M BATMAN


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 23, 2013)

This video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7RgN9ijwE4&sns=em

Why chunky or creamy peanut butter?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> This video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7RgN9ijwE4&sns=em
> 
> Why chunky or creamy peanut butter?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Creamy, because chunky makes me gag.

What's your favorite fast food place?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 23, 2013)

Subway

Coffee or Tea?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 23, 2013)

Coffee 

Is Android pizza an Italian pizza delivery guy? 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 23, 2013)

What kind of computer do you use?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 23, 2013)

Compac 

Is downtownjeffbrown's cat plotting to kill him 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 23, 2013)

Of course 

Why do we see things?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafaelvasconcelos (Apr 23, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Coffee
> 
> Is Android pizza an Italian pizza delivery guy?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sure you do. you discovered his secret. haha



the universe exist other types of life, beyond Earth?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Apr 23, 2013)

rafaelvasconcelos said:


> I'm sure you do. you discovered his secret. haha
> 
> 
> 
> the universe exist other types of life, beyond Earth?

Click to collapse



Don't think so
Laptops or macs

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 23, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Of course
> 
> Why do we see things?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 23, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Sent from my
> 
> 
> you'll never know

Click to collapse



Haha lmfao! 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsagarj (Apr 23, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Sent from my
> 
> 
> you'll never know

Click to collapse



ROFL

Heard of ChameleonOS?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## CnC-ROCK (Apr 23, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> ROFL
> 
> Heard of ChameleonOS?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



not heard about it...but i read about it.

single?


----------



## X8invisible (Apr 23, 2013)

CnC-ROCK said:


> not heard about it...but i read about it.
> 
> single?

Click to collapse



Muse - Supremacy thx for asking 
What would you do if you had the power to change the internet?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 23, 2013)

You'd have to be 18 to access the interwebz  

Lorry or truck? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## wyckedfunk (Apr 23, 2013)

Nail lorry in a truck

Anyone else reading these like a Jimmy John's commercial?


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 23, 2013)

....what the heck is Jimmy John's?

Why do you think iPhones are so popular?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## wyckedfunk (Apr 23, 2013)

A sandwich company they talk in short sentences really fast

Iphones are popular because some people are stupid but think the iphone will make them look smart


Why do 24hour stores have locks on their doors?

making a note for the 2nd time in Samsungs Galaxy


----------



## scream4cheese (Apr 23, 2013)

iPhones are easy to use and it's major pull is the amount of apps that they have. Let's not forget that Apple is the most recognized company in the world. In my opinion it's better in design and their app store has tons of great apps. The apps are optimized to the system so it runs smoothly. Unlike android apps are most likely not optimized to the system. if a person such as myself who uses both platforms can't get the same apps between the two. On another note, app developers focus more on the App store on iOS devices as their selling market than android.

I need to get myself the next iPhone. 

How's the weather in your area?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 23, 2013)

About +10C and windy. At least all the snow is finally gone. 

Where is your left hand right now? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## wyckedfunk (Apr 23, 2013)

In ohio holding my note2

What's really holding your pants up the belt or the belt loops?


----------



## edisile (Apr 29, 2013)

Belt.

Is this thread dead?(Now it isn't. *evil laughter*)

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 29, 2013)

No, because you have people like Skinny, ArmorD & me here.

Best app? (Other than CDs/tapatalk)

Sent from my Reborn Desire HD in another dimension...
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## jyotman007 (Apr 29, 2013)

GMD gesture control

Am I an idiot?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 29, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> No, because you have people like Skinny, ArmorD & me here.
> 
> Best app? (Other than CDs/tapatalk)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep, we're like the three musketeers. 





jyotman007 said:


> GMD gesture control
> 
> Am I an idiot?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No. Maybe. Yes. 

Dark or bright living room? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 29, 2013)

Dark 

LCD or AMOLED?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 29, 2013)

LCD...I'm not a fan of AMOLED.

Fish or shrimp?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Apr 29, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Yep, we're like the three musketeers.
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Hell yeah   


Android Pizza said:


> LCD...I'm not a fan of AMOLED.
> 
> Fish or shrimp?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Fish. Tuna steak is THE ONE! 

What to do with some spare money? £100 so around $170 - $200

Sent from my Reborn Desire HD in another dimension...
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

Buy accessories  

What is the best tablet available atm

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Buy accessories
> 
> What is the best tablet available atm
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



IPad 4
A or Z?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> IPad 4
> A or Z?

Click to collapse



Z

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Z
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



What's your question?

Favorite beer?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichigo (Apr 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> What's your question?
> 
> Favorite beer?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Root
B or Y? (Remember the meaning of these symbols, and choose wisely)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Root
> B or Y? (Remember the meaning of these symbols, and choose wisely)

Click to collapse



Y obviously 

Favorite sport

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Apr 30, 2013)

Football 

my little pony or twilight 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

MLP

Tapatalk or xda app?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## codepoet82 (Apr 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> MLP
> 
> Tapatalk or xda app?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Tapatalk definitely... 

Now the important part, light theme or dark?

-Ken


----------



## ext109 (Apr 30, 2013)

codepoet82 said:


> Tapatalk definitely...
> 
> Now the important part, light theme or dark?
> 
> -Ken

Click to collapse



Dark

7" or 10" tablet?


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 30, 2013)

10

Stock aosp keyboard or custom of your choice? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## hanisod (Apr 30, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> 10
> 
> Stock aosp keyboard or custom of your choice?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Custom keyboard 

Which is more useful a laptop or tablet? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SithBoxer (Apr 30, 2013)

> Which is more useful a laptop or tablet?

Click to collapse



Laptop by far. But it depends on what you do that you consider useful. Tablet is only good for consuming, not producing or any real serious work.

If you are an American and you had to leave the country, what country would you pick and why? 
If you aren't an American, if you had to move to the US, which major city would you pick and why.


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 30, 2013)

New York. Pure Awesomeness. Also I wanna see New Jersey. 

Do you like S4 or One? 

Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

One... 

red pill or blue pill? And y?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on my Sexy Nexi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## edisile (Apr 30, 2013)

THAT blue pill? If yes, depends of the situation...

Best audio player in your opinion?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## hanisod (Apr 30, 2013)

edisile said:


> THAT blue pill? If yes, depends of the situation...
> 
> Best audio player in your opinion?
> 
> _*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_

Click to collapse



Poweramp 

Android or iPhone? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heavy_metal_man (Apr 30, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Poweramp
> 
> Android or iPhone?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Android hands down   a smart phone with no root is not smart enough  
Ok for once its a sunny day in blighty, do I have ice cream or a bbq'd sausages?  

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium


----------



## hanisod (Apr 30, 2013)

m1l4droid said:


> What the hell kind of question is that? Of course Android!
> 
> Touchwiz or Sense?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 powered by Perseus kernel

Click to collapse



Screw sense. Too heavy on ram
Touchwiz 

Want to work for Microsoft? Or Google? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JesusWazBlack (Apr 30, 2013)

*hm*

I choose Google because I like the sound of their name. G O O O OO O O O OGLE


----------



## bassie1995 (Apr 30, 2013)

Dat question .

Favourite car?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Apr 30, 2013)

bassie1995 said:


> Dat question .
> 
> Favourite car?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ford F150

Favorite android app? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Apr 30, 2013)

Tapatalk

Who is the prettiest actress?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## iDelta (May 1, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Tapatalk
> 
> Who is the prettiest actress?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk

Click to collapse



EMMA

Do you think it's Watson or Stone?

Sent from my 4.1 running Galaxy W.


----------



## jma9454 (May 1, 2013)

iD
elta;40903846 said:
			
		

> EMMA
> 
> Do you think it's Watson or Stone?
> 
> Sent from my 4.1 running Galaxy W.

Click to collapse



Man. Tough call. 
I think Emma Watson was uber hot in Harry Potter, but I don't like her with her hair all cut off. The new movie that she will be in (the one about stealing from rich people in LA) seems cool, and she seems still very amazing.
Emma Stone on the other hand... That is a long story. I fell in love with her about 4 years ago when I first saw her in Zombieland. I was obsessed with her, and watched a lot of her films. I still love her, and she is still one of my favorites. Zooey Deschannel is another hidden star I found from 500 Days of Summer that I have fallen in love with.
I probably would have to say that Emma Stone wins the competition for me, but I would accept the pleasure of meeting either of these fine ladies.
I guess I kinda answered Jeff also, throwing in Miss Deschannel. Probably botched her last name, but oh well. Another would be Jennifer Lawrence, not because she is pretty (to me she comes in at about a 6) but because she has a great personality.

What is your favorite berry?


sent from The Muffinator (it's a kindle fire running cm10.1)
using Tapatalk 4 beta, and loving it!


----------



## I r o n M a n (May 1, 2013)

jma9454 said:


> Man. Tough call.
> I think Emma Watson was uber hot in Harry Potter, but I don't like her with her hair all cut off. The new movie that she will be in (the one about stealing from rich people in LA) seems cool, and she seems still very amazing.
> Emma Stone on the other hand... That is a long story. I fell in love with her about 4 years ago when I first saw her in Zombieland. I was obsessed with her, and watched a lot of her films. I still love her, and she is still one of my favorites. Zooey Deschannel is another hidden star I found from 500 Days of Summer that I have fallen in love with.
> I probably would have to say that Emma Stone wins the competition for me, but I would accept the pleasure of meeting either of these fine ladies.
> ...

Click to collapse



Blueberry. 
Yoghurt or cottage cheese? 

Sent using my S4


----------



## scream4cheese (May 1, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Blueberry.
> Yoghurt or cottage cheese?
> 
> Sent using my S4

Click to collapse



Yogurt 

Real butter or "I can't believe it's not butter!"?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (May 1, 2013)

Neither. I like it dry. Wait what. 

Chicken or turkey? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## ScardracS (May 1, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Neither. I like it dry. Wait what.
> 
> Chicken or turkey?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Turkey. Is better italian food or french? (Personally i'm italian )

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app


----------



## MiguelHogue (May 1, 2013)

Italian food.. 

Which do you prefer: summer or spring 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## ScardracS (May 1, 2013)

MiguelHogue said:


> Italian food..
> 
> Which do you prefer: summer or spring
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Spring because temperature is perfectly.
Is better Queen, Beatle or Rolling Stones?

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (May 2, 2013)

Stones! 

Do you always carry your charger(phone) everywhere you go? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## cstone1991 (May 2, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Stones!
> 
> Do you always carry your charger(phone) everywhere you go?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



If I'm traveling, always. If I'm just out for a while, never. I do have one at my desk at work for the work phone which I use sometimes and a car charger that I have probably used 5 times though. 

Molson or Kokanee?

Sent from my ICS Dinc2


----------



## m0cha5hake (May 2, 2013)

cstone1991 said:


> If I'm traveling, always. If I'm just out for a while, never. I do have one at my desk at work for the work phone which I use sometimes and a car charger that I have probably used 5 times though.
> 
> Molson or Kokanee?
> 
> Sent from my ICS Dinc2

Click to collapse



Never had Kokanee. I do enjoy some Molson-Coors beers: Blue Moon or anything minus Keystone

Why does plain yogurt taste like sh*t??


----------



## mingolianbeef (May 2, 2013)

Minnes0taFats said:


> Never had Kokanee. I do enjoy some Molson-Coors beers: Blue Moon or anything minus Keystone
> 
> Why does plain yogurt taste like sh*t??

Click to collapse



That's all it is, unicorn **** lol

What is the cheapest place I could buy a sprint gnex from.?

Sent from my Barnes & Noble Nook Tablet using xda app-developers app


----------



## ScardracS (May 2, 2013)

ognimnella said:


> That's all it is, unicorn **** lol
> 
> What is the cheapest place I could buy a sprint gnex from.?
> 
> Sent from my Barnes & Noble Nook Tablet using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Boh 
Steve Jobs took Cocaine or LSD? (I know the answer)

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app


----------



## BobbyGreedy (May 2, 2013)

ScardracS said:


> Boh
> Steve Jobs took Cocaine or LSD? (I know the answer)
> 
> Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Well, he definitely bragged about taking LSD.

Orangered or Periwinkle.


----------



## xzn (May 3, 2013)

Orangered
about uefa champion final, Dortmund or Munchen ???


----------



## jaseglenn4 (May 3, 2013)

xzn said:


> Orangered
> about uefa champion final, Dortmund or Munchen ???

Click to collapse



Pft. Neither.

Cats or dogs?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ichigo (May 3, 2013)

jaseglenn4 said:


> Pft. Neither.
> 
> Cats or dogs?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Cat. 
Today or Yesterday?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 3, 2013)

Tomorrow

Twrp or CWM

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (May 3, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> Twrp or CWM
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



None . 4ext recovery. 

Worst invention ever? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 3, 2013)

hanisod said:


> None . 4ext recovery.
> 
> Worst invention ever?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



iPhone 

CoD or BF?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ichigo (May 3, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> iPhone
> 
> CoD or BF?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



CoD.
Cod, Bass, Trout, or Bacon.


----------



## m0cha5hake (May 3, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> CoD.
> Cod, Bass, Trout, or Bacon.

Click to collapse



Rainbow Trout. Haven't eaten it in a long time, but it is delicious :mouthwatering:

favorite word?


----------



## cstone1991 (May 3, 2013)

Minnes0taFats said:


> Rainbow Trout. Haven't eaten it in a long time, but it is delicious :mouthwatering:
> 
> favorite word?

Click to collapse



Not allowed on the forum. But it begins with "f" and ends in "tastic".

Rum or Vodka?

Sent from my ICS Dinc2


----------



## deepsagarj (May 3, 2013)

Rum

Do you think Google will continue with the jellybean moniker at I/O?
Or launch android 5.0?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## scream4cheese (May 3, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Rum
> 
> Do you think Google will continue with the jellybean moniker at I/O?
> Or launch android 5.0?
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't know for sure but we should be getting a major update that will be released for Nexus devices. 

Indies or blockbuster movies?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 3, 2013)

Blockbuster

Best current band?




iDelta said:


> EMMA
> 
> Do you think it's Watson or Stone?
> 
> Sent from my 4.1 running Galaxy W.

Click to collapse



Defiantly stone :thumbup::thumbup: 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4  I love Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (May 3, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Blockbuster
> 
> Best current band?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Metallica 

Mercedes or BMW? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## boborone (May 3, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Metallica
> 
> Mercedes or BMW?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



More innovation and better quality? Mercedes. What would I rather drive? M5 hands down. Even my buddy's 10 yr old M3 is an awesome machine. They build what I would rather have.

Jaguar or Audi?

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## Pumå (May 3, 2013)

I like Jaguar more

There are many superpowers, but you can only choose one of these:
Mindreading - invisibility - superstrentgh
Which would you pick?


----------



## apen83 (May 3, 2013)

Pumå said:


> I like Jaguar more
> 
> There are many superpowers, but you can only choose one of these:
> Mindreading - invisibility - superstrentgh
> Which would you pick?

Click to collapse



Mindreading would be terrible to have.  Invisibility is pretty lame. So superstrength it is. 

For gamimg PC or console?


----------



## domini99 (May 3, 2013)

Console, coz none off my friends game on pc, and i want multiplayer 

Do you like Surface Pro?

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## I r o n M a n (May 3, 2013)

It sucks.
Am I right or am I right?

Sent using my S4


----------



## ArmorD (May 3, 2013)

I'll ask your mom once she gets out of shower. 

Pink or blue? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## boborone (May 3, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> I'll ask your mom once she gets out of shower.
> 
> Pink or blue?
> 
> Sent from my premium leather sofa

Click to collapse



Pink till I beat it blue. 

Ripley's Believe It or Not
Do you or don't you?

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## RoseOn (May 4, 2013)

No I choose not to believe cause I didn't see it with my own eye :silly:

Pen or pencil?


----------



## bad355camaro (May 4, 2013)

Pencil

Ice cream.. chocolate or vanilla?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (May 4, 2013)

Vanilla

CM or PAC?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (May 4, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Vanilla
> 
> CM or PAC?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



PAC of course 

Coca cola or Pepsi 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## Android Pizza (May 4, 2013)

Pizza 

PA or CM?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (May 4, 2013)

PA. Pure awesomeness with 3.+

What? 

Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 4d3d3d3 (May 4, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> PA. Pure awesomeness with 3.+
> 
> What?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I said, "nice butt"

what's more successful for dating: good looks or confidence?


----------



## davelinc (May 4, 2013)

Normal

Kindle with CM or nexus?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 4, 2013)

Nexus duh 

#1 or #2

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## scream4cheese (May 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Nexus duh
> 
> #1 or #2
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



#1!

Big kitty or small kitty? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 5, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> #1!
> 
> Big kitty or small kitty?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Big kitteh


Here or there?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Android Pizza (May 5, 2013)

OVER THERE!!!
http://i.ytimg.com/vi/NwJ1Xz64GgM/0.jpg

Pork egg roll or chicken egg roll?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## scream4cheese (May 5, 2013)

Chicken egg roll!

What's an android pizza?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 5, 2013)

A cool dude 

What is your favorite color?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## boborone (May 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> A cool dude
> 
> What is your favorite color?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Purple. But not girly purple. Nice deep manly purple. But the exception being the color plum crazy on an old Mopar e body.

Good gsm phone with a keyboard?

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## dexter93 (May 5, 2013)

boborone said:


> Purple. But not girly purple. Nice deep manly purple. But the exception being the color plum crazy on an old Mopar e body.
> 
> Good gsm phone with a keyboard?
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



Htc TyTn II aka Kaiser

simply the best 

Good electro house track?

Sent from the bricktator


----------



## boborone (May 6, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> Htc TyTn II aka Kaiser
> 
> simply the best
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Satisfaction - Benny Benassi

Legal stuff to put you to sleep? Not pills either. Something natural preference.

Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 6, 2013)

boborone said:


> Satisfaction - Benny Benassi
> 
> Legal stuff to put you to sleep? Not pills either. Something natural preference.
> 
> Sent from the Monster fueled thermo striper.

Click to collapse



Gf talking about her day at work or hot tea.


Best pizza place?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## septix (May 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Gf talking about her day at work or hot tea.
> 
> 
> Best pizza place?
> ...

Click to collapse



Ekhagens pizza in Sweden, Jönköping. 

Work out in the gym or at home? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 6, 2013)

septix said:


> Ekhagens pizza in Sweden, Jönköping.
> 
> Work out in the gym or at home?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium

Click to collapse



On the streets

 Beer or liquor 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 6, 2013)

septix said:


> Ekhagens pizza in Sweden, Jönköping.
> 
> Work out in the gym or at home?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Gym. Bigger weights.

Best music player for android?

Sent from my Reborn Desire HD in another dimension...
That thanks button doesn't bite


----------



## domini99 (May 6, 2013)

Not sure, but appolo

Tree or stickplant?

Sent from my bigger sending thing..
_How funny this cheap tablet is so powerfull!_


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 7, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Gym. Bigger weights.
> 
> Best music player for android?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ninja :sly:

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## sNoxious (May 7, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Not sure, but appolo
> 
> Tree or stickplant?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tree.

HTC One or Samsung Galaxy S IV?


----------



## joelvn (May 7, 2013)

Galaxy s4!
Amoled or LCD? 

Flowed from my GT-I9505 using xda-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 7, 2013)

joelvn said:


> Galaxy s4!
> Amoled or LCD?
> 
> Flowed from my GT-I9505 using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



LCD by far way better

Best TV series 

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## tobiascuypers (May 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> LCD by far way better
> 
> Best TV series
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Grimm or The Office (US) 

Whats a good random speech topic that i can talk about for 10 minutes?


----------



## Ichigo (May 7, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> Grimm or The Office (US)
> 
> Whats a good random speech topic that i can talk about for 10 minutes?

Click to collapse



The Office for me.
How Android's better than iOS.

No questions here. Carry on.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 7, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> Grimm or The Office (US)
> 
> Whats a good random speech topic that i can talk about for 10 minutes?

Click to collapse



I love Grimm :thumbup:

How about "The importance of exercise" or "animal over population and the use of spay/neutering"


Pinky or The Brain and why?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## tobiascuypers (May 7, 2013)

Customization, Open source, Variety, Price, Compatibility, Google, Customization(2x). Basically everything. 
Seriously The Office?
Another Topic besides The Office?


----------



## Ichigo (May 7, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> Customization, Open source, Variety, Price, Compatibility, Google, Customization(2x). Basically everything.
> Seriously The Office?
> Another Topic besides The Office?

Click to collapse



No, I was saying I prefer the office.


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 7, 2013)

Favorite soda?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tobiascuypers (May 7, 2013)

Fanta..

Lay in a bed where you are always uncomfortable for the rest of your life or stand forever? (never sit or lay down( even to sleep))


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 7, 2013)

Yes 

Ponies or Ponies

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

Ponies 

Cupcakes or muffins 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## galaxys (May 7, 2013)

Cupcakes.

Speedo or OP?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 7, 2013)

Birthday suit

Do u smoke?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

No I'm 15

Do you smoke

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## malamharian (May 7, 2013)

No I don't smoke.
Do you fap?

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 7, 2013)

Every day

Do u know why the sky is blue?

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Ichigo (May 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Every day
> 
> Do u know why the sky is blue?
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Yeah. Because there is colloidal dispersion(scattered particles larger than a nanometer, smaller than a micrometrer) in the atmosphere that reflects blues light. I think. I learned it a few months ago.


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

Ichigo said:


> Yeah. Because there is colloidal dispersion(scattered particles larger than a nanometer, smaller than a micrometrer) in the atmosphere that reflects blues light. I think. I learned it a few months ago.

Click to collapse



I thought because when all the colors of the rainbow combine they form the white and blue 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 7, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I thought because when all the colors of the rainbow combine they form the white and blue
> 
> Sent from my
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I always heard cause it was the most reflected color from the earth but I have no idea.


Cable or satellite  

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 7, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> I always heard cause it was the most reflected color from the earth but I have no idea.
> 
> 
> Cable or satellite
> ...

Click to collapse



Satellite duh 
Why did you even ask 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## deepsagarj (May 7, 2013)

Because he wanted to ask

Why do I go so blank when I'm thinking of a question?

Sent from...


         why do you care where I sent it from???


----------



## iWilliBlecha (May 7, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> Because he wanted to ask
> 
> Why do I go so blank when I'm thinking of a question?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Baseiclly it is because you´re nervous (don´t ask me why!) and something inside of you keeps telling the brain "That is a stupid question!". It is prettyhard to explain ^^

Why do I have to make 10 posts before I can share my rom with you? I mean, I know why! But it kinda sucks


----------



## CnC-ROCK (May 7, 2013)

iWilliBlecha said:


> Baseiclly it is because you´re nervous (don´t ask me why!) and something inside of you keeps telling the brain "That is a stupid question!". It is prettyhard to explain ^^
> 
> Why do I have to make 10 posts before I can share my rom with you? I mean, I know why! But it kinda sucks

Click to collapse



if you know why..then why you asking about it? (thats my answer and my question)


----------



## X8invisible (May 8, 2013)

CnC-ROCK said:


> if you know why..then why you asking about it? (thats my answer and my question)

Click to collapse



Because he can
Who won the elections in Malaysia?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## CnC-ROCK (May 8, 2013)

X8invisible said:


> Because he can
> Who won the elections in Malaysia?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



the person who won it.

homo sapien or homo novas?


----------



## tobiascuypers (May 8, 2013)

CnC-ROCK said:


> the person who won it.
> 
> homo sapien or homo novas?

Click to collapse



Homo sapien..

Anyone else want to get the PS4?


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (May 8, 2013)

tobiascuypers said:


> Homo sapien..
> 
> Anyone else want to get the PS4?

Click to collapse



seeing that my original fat 80gb ps3 just yellow lighted a few weeks ago, probably. although, we don't even know what the dam thing looks like or what the specs are.... 

of the devices you own, what one can't you live without.

Sent from my t0lteCAN [SGH-i317M] using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## hanisod (May 8, 2013)

Eun-Hjzjined said:


> seeing that my original fat 80gb ps3 just yellow lighted a few weeks ago, probably. although, we don't even know what the dam thing looks like or what the specs are....
> 
> of the devices you own, what one can't you live without.
> 
> Sent from my t0lteCAN [SGH-i317M] using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



My phone 

SAMSUNG GS4 OR HTC ONE? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bloedwraakje (May 8, 2013)

hanisod said:


> My phone
> 
> SAMSUNG GS4 OR HTC ONE?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



answer:

HTC one ... I just own one since last wednesday had the phone for 2 hours and allready got fed up with all the bloatware..
After 26 hours already got a custom rom on it...

Question:

You or me ??


----------



## _Variable (May 8, 2013)

Them.

Small cars or big cars?

-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-
_Sent from a dark and unknown place_
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 8, 2013)

Big.

Galaxy S4 or HTC One?

Sent un Galaxia Tab Dos Siete Pun Uno


----------



## scream4cheese (May 8, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Big.
> 
> Galaxy S4 or HTC One?
> 
> Sent un Galaxia Tab Dos Siete Pun Uno

Click to collapse



Galaxy S4 for the software features and HTC One for it's premium design and it's awesome speakers.

what is your ultimate source on android news? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (May 8, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> Galaxy S4 for the software features and HTC One for it's premium design and it's awesome speakers.
> 
> what is your ultimate source on android news?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



YouTube channels like Techno buffalo, CNET,  MKBHD and their related websites 

Sent using my S4


----------



## galaxys (May 9, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> Galaxy S4 for the software features and HTC One for it's premium design and it's awesome speakers.
> 
> what is your ultimate source on android news?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Android Spin.

KLP or LSD?


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 9, 2013)

galaxys said:


> Android Spin.
> 
> KLP or LSD?

Click to collapse



I dunno what r those but id go with KLP 

Swype or Swiftkey or Kii Keyboard

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 9, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> I dunno what r those but id go with KLP
> 
> Swype or Swiftkey or Kii Keyboard
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I like TouchPal the most but kii 

Windows phone 8 or iOS 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Android Pizza (May 9, 2013)

WP8

Which makes you look like a rich businessman more, tablet or laptop?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## xzn (May 9, 2013)

i think iOS

htc one x or sgs4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 9, 2013)

Depends 
Some guys carry a laptop everywhere and some guys carry a tab everywhere 
But I think high end tablet 

iOS or Symbian 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 9, 2013)

iOS..

Facebook or Twitter or Friendster or Instagram

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Weissling (May 9, 2013)

Old Facebook. 

Axe or Oldspice?

i717 running Black ★ Star X w/ h0tcakez 3.0.2


----------



## Bloedwraakje (May 9, 2013)

Answer: 

"Axe, Ice cream truck in space.."


Question
"Cold and Snow"  or " warmth and sun"


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 9, 2013)

Id go with cold and snow and go near the fireplace instead of warm and sun which needs ac for coldness

WiFi or 4G

-------------
"Blah blah blah blah blahblah blah blah"-No One


----------



## Bloedwraakje (May 9, 2013)

answer: 

Phone call...
more personal


question:

Light alcohol or Strong alochol (like Beer Vs Bacardi Cola)


----------



## scream4cheese (May 9, 2013)

Beer.

Rum or whisky?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mokiwipeout (May 9, 2013)

Rum, it reminds me of the pirates pig
Of Caribbean... A good bike or Samsung galaxy s 3?

Sent from my brain which is in Bahamas


----------



## ArmorD (May 9, 2013)

Bike. A GSX1000R would do  

S3 or a GSX1000R? 

Sent from my premium leather sofa


----------



## Weissling (May 9, 2013)

S3.

Punch a nun or midget 

i717 running Black ★ Star X w/ h0tcakez 3.0.2


----------



## hanisod (May 9, 2013)

Weissling said:


> S3.
> 
> Punch a nun or midget
> 
> i717 running Black ★ Star X w/ h0tcakez 3.0.2

Click to collapse



What kind of questions is that? 
None of them. I'm too peaceful to do that 

Five reasons Android is better than ios? 

Sent from my Sensational Device


----------



## gallardo5 (May 9, 2013)

hanisod said:


> What kind of questions is that?
> None of them. I'm too peaceful to do that
> 
> Five reasons Android is better than ios?
> ...

Click to collapse



Android 1.6, 2.1, 2.3, 4.0 and 4.1. Is that enough?

What would you want to see in next android version?

Sent from my HTC One X.
POLSKAAAAAA BIAAAALOOOO CZEEEERWONIIIII!!!!!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's opened 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## Android Pizza (May 9, 2013)

Better device-to-device syncing.

Favorite food?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 10, 2013)

Adobo  well its a food here..

Device that you're dreaming to have?



Sent un Galaxia Tab Dos Siete Pun Uno


----------



## Lt.Win (May 10, 2013)

Nexus 15. Or some "ZOMG ITS THAT PHONE" phone.

Will CM10.1 stable be out soon?

Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 10, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> Nexus 15. Or some "ZOMG ITS THAT PHONE" phone.
> 
> Will CM10.1 stable be out soon?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No

Why are the Blackhawks gonna win the Lord Stanley's Cup

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## ArmorD (May 10, 2013)

They aren't. 

What is your favourite animal? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Lt.Win (May 10, 2013)

Dog.

Simpsons or Family Guy?

Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 10, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> They aren't.
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Sure looked like they were when they won 5-1 last night and knocked the Wild out of the playoffs. 




Lt.Win said:


> Dog.
> 
> Simpsons or Family Guy?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Family Guy

Best rock album of all time.

Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## heavy_metal_man (May 10, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Family Guy
> 
> Best rock album of all time.
> 
> Sent by my Kitteh he chews on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4

Click to collapse



Pink Floyd, dark side of the moon. 




Does anyone else think this model is boss?


Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium


----------



## I r o n M a n (May 10, 2013)

Not me. 
Could you suggest some non-popular apps?

Sent using my S4


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 11, 2013)

Roll a joint 
It's paid though

Why do I not have a question 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## RohinZaraki (May 11, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Roll a joint
> It's paid though
> 
> Why do I not have a question
> ...

Click to collapse



Because you seriously need to gtfo your PC and r&r for a while 

Pepsi or coca cola  ?

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## bad355camaro (May 11, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> Because you seriously need to gtfo your PC and r&r for a while
> 
> Pepsi or coca cola  ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Pepsi

Whiskey or rum?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 12, 2013)

bad355camaro said:


> Pepsi
> 
> Whiskey or rum?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Whiskey. Always bring out the Jack Daniels. 

Beer or Wine?

Sent from my REVOlutionary DHD!
thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## ArmorD (May 12, 2013)

Beer! 

Clear or dark liquors? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 12, 2013)

Well I dunno wat r those cause I'm just 13  but I'm gonna go with clear...

Sprint or Verizon or AT&T? 

Sent un Galaxia Tab Dos Siete Pun Uno


----------



## scream4cheese (May 12, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Well I dunno wat r those cause I'm just 13  but I'm gonna go with clear...
> 
> Sprint or Verizon or AT&T?
> 
> Sent un Galaxia Tab Dos Siete Pun Uno

Click to collapse



T-Mobile 

Dual-core or quad core?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (May 12, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> T-Mobile
> 
> Dual-core or quad core?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Quad core of course 

KFC or pizza hot 

Sent from my Sensational Device 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 12, 2013)

KFC 

S4 I9505 or S4 I9500 

Sent un Galaxia Tab Dos Siete Pun Uno


----------



## septix (May 12, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> KFC
> 
> S4 I9505 or S4 I9500
> 
> Sent un Galaxia Tab Dos Siete Pun Uno

Click to collapse



i9505, because I got one. 

Pizza or Chinese? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 12, 2013)

Chinese
Sensation XL or galaxy grand

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## scream4cheese (May 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Chinese
> Sensation XL or galaxy grand
> 
> Sent from my
> ...

Click to collapse



Sensation. 

What is your phobia?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (May 12, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> Sensation.
> 
> What is your phobia?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Have you even tried it 
Big hights :banghead:

Windows 7 or Windows 8?

Sent from my Sensational Device 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 12, 2013)

7

HTC One or nexus 4

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## ArmorD (May 12, 2013)

Htc1

What time is it? 



Sent from my panda


----------



## hanisod (May 12, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Htc1
> 
> What time is it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



7:15PM in Cairo 

What is your favorite keyboard? 

Sent from my Sensational Device 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 12, 2013)

TouchPal keyboard

You think kee lime pie will be a success

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## scream4cheese (May 12, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> TouchPal keyboard
> 
> You think kee lime pie will be a success
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. Because there's no such thing as "kee lime pie". And no again because we don't know if the next update is going to be key lime pie or 4.3 jellybean.

Froyo or cupcake?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gallardo5 (May 12, 2013)

Just like any other android from 1.6 .

Which version of android was the most successful and why do you think its 4.0?

Sent from my HTC One X.
POLSKAAAAAA BIAAAALOOOO CZEEEERWONIIIII!!!!!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's opened 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## gilbert32 (May 12, 2013)

4.2.2 . 4.0 isn't the most successful. it's the most battery hungry (at least for me).

How many flashes did you flash?


----------



## ArmorD (May 12, 2013)

I have flash many. 

Do you like potato? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## domini99 (May 12, 2013)

Yes.

Do you like baked potatoes?

Sent from my tabing thing..
_STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_


----------



## ext109 (May 12, 2013)

Yes

Best beer brand

sent from my HTC One using xda premium
__________________________________________
for the awesome guys over here 



Pony wallpapers!


----------



## joelvn (May 13, 2013)

Heineken 

Dogs or cats 

Flowed from my GT-I9505 using xda-developers app


----------



## JAM DROID (May 13, 2013)

dogs 

chinese, korean, or japanese food?


----------



## shael1992 (May 13, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> What does idk mean??? because i dont know
> 
> T

Click to collapse



I Don't Know? XD

What weather are you having today at your place?


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 13, 2013)

JAM DROID said:


> dogs
> 
> chinese, korean, or japanese food?

Click to collapse



I dunno wat they taste but i love japan  so japanese food







shael1992 said:


> I Don't Know? XD
> 
> What weather are you having today at your place?

Click to collapse



Sunny 

Question:Where Do You Live? (Country) 

-------------
"Blah blah blah blah blahblah blah blah"-No One


----------



## shael1992 (May 13, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Question:Where Do You Live? (Country)
> 
> -------------
> "Blah blah blah blah blahblah blah blah"-No One

Click to collapse



From Philippines..

How bout you?:victory:


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 13, 2013)

Philippines too 

SkullCandy or Beats 

-------------
"Blah blah blah blah blahblah blah blah"-No One


----------



## Seraz007 (May 13, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Philippines too
> 
> SkullCandy or Beats
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



skull candy ofc....beats are just overrated

Gnex Or One S:silly::silly:


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 13, 2013)

Gnex duh:what:

Coffee with or without creme 


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Android Pizza (May 13, 2013)

With. And lots of sugar.

Atrix HD or RAZR HD?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 13, 2013)

I'd go with atrix cause Ur using it 

Sent un Galaxia Tab Dos Siete Pun Uno

Modern Combat 4 or NOVA 3


----------



## saket_oo (May 13, 2013)

nova 3

why is there no development for x86 devices???


----------



## vans2468 (May 13, 2013)

saket_oo said:


> nova 3
> 
> why is there no development for x86 devices???

Click to collapse



Because it's boring...
Samsung Galaxy Note 2 or iPhone5?


----------



## Seraz007 (May 13, 2013)

vans2468 said:


> Because it's boring...
> Samsung Galaxy Note 2 or iPhone5?

Click to collapse



seriously dude?:sly: the iphone doesnt even come close to Android 

Why do people still buy iCrap!!??


----------



## iDelta (May 13, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> seriously dude?:sly: the iphone doesnt even come close to Android
> 
> Why do people still but iCrap!!??

Click to collapse



No creativity in their lives. Best customisation, change wallpaper... 

Pikachu or Magikarp?

Sent from my 4.1 running Galaxy W.


----------



## saket_oo (May 13, 2013)

iDelta said:


> No creativity in their lives. Best customisation, change wallpaper...
> 
> Pikachu or Magikarp?
> 
> Sent from my 4.1 running Galaxy W.

Click to collapse



pika pi!!!!!!!!!!

wolverine or cyclops


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 13, 2013)

Wolverine duh 

Favourite super hero

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## UndisputedGuy (May 13, 2013)

Probably Batman

Is the glass half empty of half full?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 13, 2013)

I think half full

Amoled or LCD 

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Lt.Win (May 13, 2013)

Half full. 

Who cares?

Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 13, 2013)

Undisputedguy cares



darkshadow246 said:


> I think half full
> 
> Amoled or LCD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## hanisod (May 13, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I think half full
> 
> Amoled or LCD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Amoled (I guess) 

Sony Xperia Z or Samsung Galaxy Note 2? 

Sent from my Sensational Device 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 13, 2013)

Note 2 for me

Pizza or burgers

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Seraz007 (May 13, 2013)

Pizza FTW....way more variation

Beer or Wine?


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 13, 2013)

I'm 15 so wine 

Best fps of all time

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Bigkiler5 (May 13, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I'm 15 so wine
> 
> Best fps of all time
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mc3 on android and bo2 consoles
S4 or xperia z


----------



## Seraz007 (May 13, 2013)

Bigkiler5 said:


> Mc3 on android and bo2 consoles
> S4 or xperia z

Click to collapse



S4

Ultra pixel any good?


----------



## Jishnu Sur™ (May 13, 2013)

Pureview..

Optimus G2 or Sammy S4?

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda premium


----------



## victorreis777 (May 13, 2013)

Jishnu Sur said:


> Pureview..
> 
> Optimus G2 or Sammy S4?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P990 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sammy S4 !

Grand Duos or Xperia S?


----------



## scream4cheese (May 14, 2013)

victorreis777 said:


> Sammy S4 !
> 
> Grand Duos or Xperia S?

Click to collapse



Xperia S.
What the heck is a Grand Duros???

Who's not excited for the Google I/O?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 14, 2013)

Steve Jobs ghost and Tim Cook 

Hello?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (May 14, 2013)

Hi there...

Best PC antivirus?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## AndroidHoneyComb (May 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Hi there...
> 
> Best PC antivirus?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Avast. Period nothing else is better, better than Norton and McAfee


Any website were i can trade my phone for a XPERIA Z?


----------



## cstone1991 (May 14, 2013)

AndroidHoneyComb said:


> Avast. Period nothing else is better, better than Norton and McAfee
> 
> 
> Any website were i can trade my phone for a XPERIA Z?

Click to collapse



Everything is better than McAfee and Norton will cripple most PCs... 

That would depend on which phone you have. 

Why do Samsung phones feel so cheap?

Sent from my ICS Dinc2


----------



## Bigkiler5 (May 14, 2013)

cstone1991 said:


> Everything is better than McAfee and Norton will cripple most PCs...
> 
> That would depend on which phone you have.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because samsung makes them with cheap plastic!
What should I ask?


----------



## Seraz007 (May 14, 2013)

Me dunno! :silly:

What should he ask guys?? :silly::silly:


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 14, 2013)

i dunno either 

anybody here?

-------------
"Blah blah blah blah blahblah blah blah"-No One


----------



## kaosone26 (May 14, 2013)

here i am! 

windows 7 or 8?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 14, 2013)

7.  8 is a disgrace to all Windows users.

Phone or Tablet?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## scream4cheese (May 14, 2013)

kaosone26 said:


> here i am!
> 
> windows 7 or 8?

Click to collapse



Windows 7. I tried Windows 8 @ Best Buy and it's pretty color if the screen is touchable. 

how the weather today from where you live? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (May 14, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> Windows 7. I tried Windows 8 @ Best Buy and it's pretty color if the screen is touchable.
> 
> how the weather today from where you live?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Complete nonsense 

Your favorite holiday? 

Sent from my Sensational Device 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 14, 2013)

hanisod said:


> View attachment 1962286
> Complete nonsense
> 
> Your favorite holiday?
> ...

Click to collapse



Visiting my girlfriend in Greece. 

Best view of a city?

Sent from my REVOlutionary DHD!
thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 15, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Visiting my girlfriend in Greece.
> 
> Best view of a city?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Willis (Sears) Tower in Chicago 










If u could be any animal what would it be?


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Android Pizza (May 15, 2013)

Probably a dog...maybe a monkey.

Phone or Tablet?

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​


----------



## erikeleria (May 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Probably a dog...maybe a monkey.
> 
> Phone or Tablet?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both.

Where's the link to the Original JellyBlast thread?


----------



## ArmorD (May 16, 2013)

Wow bump 

Probably somewhere on xda 

Favorite music genre? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Android Pizza (May 16, 2013)

Anything except dubstep, rap or k-pop.

Why is XDA so awesome?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## MiguelHogue (May 16, 2013)

Because of all the information and fun it offers. 

Favorite TV show? 

-TeaM VeNuM Like A Boss :flipoff2:
-SoA: Son's of Android™


----------



## ArmorD (May 16, 2013)

24!

Left or right handed? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## gallardo5 (May 16, 2013)

Right.

What's the most powerfull smartphone available on market atm?

Send from my Asus Nexus 7.
POOOLSKAAAA BIALOOOO CZEEERWONIIIII!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's opened 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## Nick1402 (May 16, 2013)

galaxy s4 

best star wars movie ?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 16, 2013)

The original. (Episode 4)

Best fast food restaurant?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 16, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> The original. (Episode 4)
> 
> Best fast food restaurant?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nandos. Hell freaking yeah. Or Subway.

Best sig on tapatalk/xda app?

Sent from my REVOlutionary DHD!
thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## hanisod (May 16, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Nandos. Hell freaking yeah. Or Subway.
> 
> Best sig on tapatalk/xda app?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tapatalk (specially the beta 4) 

Would you like to try Firefox OS or Ubuntu Touch? 

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 4 Beta 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 16, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Tapatalk (specially the beta 4)
> 
> Would you like to try Firefox OS or Ubuntu Touch?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. 

BlackBerry 10 or wp7/8?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 16, 2013)

Tezlastorme said:


> Yes.
> 
> BlackBerry 10 or wp7/8?

Click to collapse



Windows Phone 


Do u like meh kittehs?


 Please help me reach my donation goal for team Noli Bros. Autism walk ​Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4


----------



## Android Pizza (May 17, 2013)

Your kittehs PWN!

What's the most annoying song you've ever heard?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## Seraz007 (May 17, 2013)

my gf singing>?!!


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 17, 2013)

Why didn't you ask a question?

Sent from my  


         evil muffins


----------



## Android Pizza (May 17, 2013)

Because you didn't answer one.

Worst flavor of ice cream?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## Bigkiler5 (May 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Because you didn't answer one.
> 
> Worst flavor of ice cream?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Vanilla
Best flavor of ice cream?


----------



## cstone1991 (May 17, 2013)

Bigkiler5 said:


> Vanilla
> Best flavor of ice cream?

Click to collapse



White chocolate macadamia nut cookie dough or huckleberry cheesecake. 

What do you drive? 

Sent from my ICS Dinc2


----------



## Seraz007 (May 17, 2013)

Evo X

You?


----------



## domini99 (May 17, 2013)

A bicycle...

Xbox/PS3 gaming or pc gaming?

Sent from my tabing thing..
_STICKPLANT COMPANY (r)_


----------



## Android Pizza (May 17, 2013)

PC

Mediocre laptop or awesome tablet?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## Seraz007 (May 17, 2013)

Laptop

Phone or Phablet?


----------



## lars1216 (May 17, 2013)

Phone!  

Nexus or non nexus? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (May 17, 2013)

Nexus Obviously. Always wanted one, now that it released here, it's too costly and I already bought a phone.

Do you like the S4 Google Edition better than the original?

Sent from my LG Optimus L9 using Tapatalk 4 (VIP)


----------



## Android Pizza (May 17, 2013)

No. Once the original gets a bootloader unlock, devs will port the stock ROMs, and it will have lost it's point.

Garlic bread or cornbread?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

 Please help me reach my donation goal for Team Noli Bros! Autism walk! Thank you!


----------



## heavy_metal_man (May 17, 2013)

Garlic bread man every time 

Did anyone else have a BBQ today?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 17, 2013)

Nope, but will have one on monday

What music genre do you like best?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## Seraz007 (May 17, 2013)

Pop

what's your whipe(car )?


----------



## bad355camaro (May 17, 2013)

If you couldn't guess ^^^^
Camaro

For your phone... holster or pocket?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hasibzaman (May 17, 2013)

Poket...

Scared of death or scared of god?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gallardo5 (May 17, 2013)

None of them. (Not that I'm atheist or something )

Well, scared of death or scared of bad life?

Sent from my HTC One X.
POLSKAAAAAA BIAAAALOOOO CZEEEERWONIIIII!!!!!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's opened 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## heavy_metal_man (May 17, 2013)

gallardo5 said:


> None of them. (Not that I'm atheist or something )
> 
> Well, scared of death or scared of bad life?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bad life had to be far worse :-/ 

Cherry pie or apple and cinnamon pie?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 17, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Wow bump
> 
> Probably somewhere on xda
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hardcore..

Airsoft or paintball?


-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## jugg1es (May 17, 2013)

mike_disturbed said:


> Hardcore..
> 
> Airsoft or paintball?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



paintball 

Climbing or caving? 

_      “The reason for the unreason with which you treat my reason , so weakens my reason that with reason I complain of your beauty.”*―*Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra  _


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> paintball
> 
> Climbing or caving?
> 
> _      “The reason for the unreason with which you treat my reason , so weakens my reason that with reason I complain of your beauty.”*―*Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra  _

Click to collapse



Climbing..

Orange or red?
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## xzn (May 18, 2013)

SURELY  ORANGE!!!
president or king?


----------



## Seraz007 (May 18, 2013)

president

EVo X or Panamera?


----------



## cstone1991 (May 18, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> president
> 
> EVo X or Panamera?

Click to collapse



Evo x

Wtf would someone want a wannabe minivan made by Porsche? 

Sent from my ICS Dinc2


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 18, 2013)

cstone1991 said:


> Evo x
> 
> Wtf would someone want a wannabe minivan made by Porsche?
> 
> Sent from my ICS Dinc2

Click to collapse



Just because!

What do you prefere: AOSP, CM, MIUI?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## ArmorD (May 18, 2013)

Running CM at the moment so I'll pick that. 

Pandas or normal(black?) bears? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## edisile (May 19, 2013)

Polar bears.

Favourite TV show?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## ArmorD (May 19, 2013)

24.

what is your favourite animal? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## daniel98 (May 19, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> 24.
> 
> what is your favourite animal?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Cat.

What is your main aim in life?

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## edisile (May 19, 2013)

Having a good aim. LoL.

What's the last book you read?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## Seraz007 (May 19, 2013)

My Physics book 

Soccer or Basketball?


----------



## Ichigo (May 19, 2013)

Soccer
Java or C++?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 19, 2013)

Java.

Crayons, markers, or colored pencils?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 19, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Java.
> 
> Crayons, markers, or colored pencils?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Paint 


Galaxy S2 or Xperia P

Sent from my :tank:


----------



## Yannshu (May 19, 2013)

Galaxy S2, no hesitation.

Eclipse or Visual Studio ?


----------



## septix (May 19, 2013)

Eclipse. 

Bacon or bacon. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuestK00178 (May 19, 2013)

septix said:


> Eclipse.
> 
> Bacon or bacon.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sausage. 

Code blocks or eclipse? (for C/C++)


----------



## masterkamon842 (May 20, 2013)

ondutytoday said:


> eclipse
> 
> Macdonalds or burger king?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



McDonalds.

Galaxy S4, HTC One, or stay with Galaxy S3?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sohamssd (May 20, 2013)

Nexus 4.

Nexus 4 or gs4 Dev Edition?

Sent from my One V using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 20, 2013)

Football

Wine or beer?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## Seraz007 (May 20, 2013)

Beer ofc

N4 or GS4 Nexus edition?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 20, 2013)

N4.

What's your favorite meal of the day?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (May 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> N4.
> 
> What's your favorite meal of the day?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The one I don't have to fix myself.

Samsung or HTC? 

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## scream4cheese (May 20, 2013)

FinZ28 said:


> The one I don't have to fix myself.
> 
> Samsung or HTC?
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda premium

Click to collapse



Samsung 

Paperback or ebooks?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 20, 2013)

Paperback

Toiletpaper to the wall or to the front?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## DonDizzurp (May 20, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Paperback
> 
> Toiletpaper to the wall or to the front?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



to the wall

burger or pizza


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 20, 2013)

@andriod pizza


Here or Hear

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## mike_disturbed (May 21, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> @andriod pizza
> 
> 
> Here or Hear
> ...

Click to collapse



Here

Cat or kitteh
-----------------------------------
(҂`☐´)︻╦̵̵̿╤──         .:System:.
-----------------------------------


----------



## Seraz007 (May 21, 2013)

Kitteh FTW!

Fav. TV series ?


----------



## cstone1991 (May 21, 2013)

The Walking Dead

Favorite feature of Jellybean?

Sent from my ICS Dinc2


----------



## Chirag_Galani (May 21, 2013)

cstone1991 said:


> The Walking Dead
> 
> Favorite feature of Jellybean?
> 
> Sent from my ICS Dinc2

Click to collapse



Multiwindow.... 
Favourite from the galaxy series??? 

Please vanish the thanks option by clicking it...


----------



## Seraz007 (May 21, 2013)

S2

Favourite phone of the Desire series?


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 21, 2013)

Desire Z (as it also was my very first android phone...and is still alive )

What's your favourite movie by tarantino?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## edisile (May 21, 2013)

Reservoir Dogs (this was the title? dunno...)

GS4 or GS3?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## DonDizzurp (May 21, 2013)

edisile said:


> Reservoir Dogs (this was the title? dunno...)
> 
> GS4 or GS3?
> 
> _*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_

Click to collapse



gs4

if you had a chance to go on an all inclusive vacation/resort/cruise/trip for two weeks where would you go?


----------



## gallardo5 (May 22, 2013)

DonDizzurp said:


> gs4
> 
> if you had a chance to go on an all inclusive vacation/resort/cruise/trip for two weeks where would you go?

Click to collapse



Dubai.

Favourite android phone?

Send from my Asus Nexus 7.
POOOLSKAAAA BIALOOOO CZEEERWONIIIII!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's opened 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## ArmorD (May 22, 2013)

S4. My mom has one and she can't even use it. It's wrong in so many levels. I'd kill to get the phone.

Best song ever?


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 22, 2013)

Diamonds in the sky

What is the best place in the world?


----------



## Seraz007 (May 22, 2013)

for me, my neighborhood 

What's your fav sport?


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 22, 2013)

cricket

Whats ur fav rom?


----------



## Seraz007 (May 22, 2013)

PA 

Fav. day of the year ?


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 22, 2013)

Valentine's day lol

fav month of year?


----------



## doctor_droid (May 22, 2013)

dominos_liberty said:


> Valentine's day lol
> 
> fav month of year?

Click to collapse



June (my bday) 


No of gfs ???


----------



## DonDizzurp (May 22, 2013)

35

no of real gfs?


----------



## ArmorD (May 22, 2013)

Only one so far.

No of condoms broken in action?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (May 22, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Only one so far.
> 
> No of condoms broken in action?

Click to collapse



0 

Buggy, battery hungry CM or Sense 4+?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 22, 2013)

CM. I hate Sense.

GS3 on CM or Nexus 4 on stock?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 22, 2013)

GS3 on CM 

A fully functional cm 10 or a broken cm10.1?


----------



## undercover (May 22, 2013)

dominos_liberty said:


> GS3 on CM
> 
> A fully functional cm 10 or a broken cm10.1?

Click to collapse



Worst choice evah! 

First. 

Fly or swim? 

_Sent from my CRT TV. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 22, 2013)

Fly ofc

Ubuntu (mobile), firefox os or sailfish os?
I know not all of them are out (/available for every device) but i am aiming at the concept of them

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 23, 2013)

Ubuntu

Which is better school life or uni life?


----------



## Seraz007 (May 23, 2013)

High School 

HTC One Or GS4?


----------



## Ichigo (May 23, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> High School
> 
> HTC One Or GS4?

Click to collapse



GS4.


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 23, 2013)

tea or coffee?


----------



## Howiezowy (May 23, 2013)

*iphone 5 or nexus 4*

iPhone 5 or nexus 4?


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 23, 2013)

nexus 4

---------- Post added at 06:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 AM ----------

scientific calculator or normal one? lol


----------



## bad355camaro (May 24, 2013)

I use a ti89

Beer or liquor/mixed drink

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (May 24, 2013)

Mixed drink. 
Pizza or burger?

Sent using my S4


----------



## Seraz007 (May 24, 2013)

Pizza!!

what do you eat for breakfast?


----------



## Chirag_Galani (May 24, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Pizza!!
> 
> what do you eat for breakfast?

Click to collapse



Fruits... 
S4 or Xperia Z?? 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (May 24, 2013)

Chirag_Galani said:


> Fruits...
> S4 or Xperia Z??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



S4

Cutest hair colour for a cat?


----------



## Seraz007 (May 24, 2013)

None! Coz cats dont have "Hairs"

Who loves winter!?


----------



## ArmorD (May 24, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> None! Coz cats dont have "Hairs"
> 
> Who loves winter!?

Click to collapse



Lol whoops why did I say hair 

Not me! I hate winter 

Cutest colour cat fur?


----------



## _Variable (May 24, 2013)

yellow


Favorite hobby?


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 24, 2013)

Using phone..

Eksbacks Wan or PS4


----------



## gadgetroid (May 24, 2013)

Neither. 

FB or Twitter?


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 24, 2013)

Neither.

Do u like Jolla Sailfish OS?


----------



## scream4cheese (May 24, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Neither.
> 
> Do u like Jolla Sailfish OS?

Click to collapse



Never use it before.

How can you say no to a PS4??!?!?!?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 24, 2013)

I like ps4 dude...
My older bro owned a PsOne
He also bought PsTwo and PsThree...
In wont break this PlayStation history Lol

Do u think 4.3 KLP or something will be good?


----------



## scream4cheese (May 24, 2013)

I sure hope so. Rumor has it something will come out on June 10.

Were you disappointed about this year's Google I/O keynote? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 24, 2013)

Didn't saw it..I don't watch keynotes 

Will Motorola really make the next nexus?


----------



## Seraz007 (May 24, 2013)

im hoping not! 

What are your views on HTC?


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 24, 2013)

HTC for Best smart phones

Ios or android?


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 24, 2013)

Ios concept is quite good, but the possibillities of android are unbeatable...so android

What phone would be your perfect smartphone?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## edisile (May 24, 2013)

I guess Nexus 4 or Galaxy S III running CM/AOKP.

Which is better against zombies: shotgun or flamethrower?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## cstone1991 (May 24, 2013)

edisile said:


> I guess Nexus 4 or Galaxy S III running CM/AOKP.
> 
> Which is better against zombies: shotgun or flamethrower?
> 
> _*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_

Click to collapse



Shotgun. Flamethrower would take a longer to damage the brain and refueling would be much harder than finding ammo for the shotgun. Also heavier and would cause you to move MUCH slower. 

How many Android phones have you owned?

Sent from my ICS Dinc2


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 24, 2013)

Only 1 and this is first...

Did you ever had symbian 60 phone and how was ur experience?


----------



## gallardo5 (May 24, 2013)

dominos_liberty said:


> Only 1 and this is first...
> 
> Did you ever had symbian 60 phone and how was ur experience?

Click to collapse



Yes, Nokia 5230. That phone was ****ty when I'm thinking about it now, but it changed my point of view on touchscreen phones, since then I can't use a non-touchscreen phones comfortable.

What was your first mobile phone?

Sent from my HTC One X.
POLSKAAAAAA BIAAAALOOOO CZEEEERWONIIIII!!!!!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's opened 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 25, 2013)

Nokia 2626, then nokia 3500 and then nokia 5530 and now one s....

If you were too choose Windows Phone, which manufacturer will be your highest priority?


----------



## SammiSaysHello (May 25, 2013)

dominos_liberty said:


> Nokia 2626, then nokia 3500 and then nokia 5530 and now one s....
> 
> If you were too choose Windows Phone, which manufacturer will be your highest priority?

Click to collapse



Probably Nokia, and then HTC. They both got really funky looking phones 

Chocolate or peanut butter?

Sent from my LT29i using xda premium


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 25, 2013)

Chocolate

toyota or Ford?


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 25, 2013)

Ford


Japan or Korea (South)


----------



## LouRock (May 25, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Ford
> 
> 
> Japan or Korea (South)

Click to collapse



Japan.

SGS4 or HTC One?


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 25, 2013)

Htc one 

analogue fm radio or internet radio?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 25, 2013)

Internet radio gives you more options.

Do you ever play claw machines? (Arcade games where you try to grab stuffed animals or other prizes)

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## LouRock (May 25, 2013)

....


----------



## Android Pizza (May 25, 2013)

(Voidpost)


----------



## LouRock (May 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I ninja'd you.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You sure did. LOL..


But I still quoted you..


----------



## Seraz007 (May 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Internet radio gives you more options.
> 
> Do you ever play claw machines? (Arcade games where you try to grab stuffed animals or other prizes)
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



yes but i couldn't win anything 

I think its bugged 

fav. desert ?


----------



## xSHIFTNASTYx (May 25, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> yes but i couldn't win anything
> 
> I think its bugged
> 
> fav. desert ?

Click to collapse



home made apple pie

why does flammable and inflammable mean the same thing?


----------



## I r o n M a n (May 25, 2013)

Because English is the most senseless language. 
If you could only eat one dish for the rest of your life, what would you eat?

Sent using my S4


----------



## cstone1991 (May 25, 2013)

xSHIFTNASTYx said:


> home made apple pie
> 
> why does flammable and inflammable mean the same thing?

Click to collapse



Blame it on Latin and its tricky prefixes. In the beginning, there was "inflammable," a perfectly nice English word based on the Latin "inflammare," meaning "to kindle," from "in" (in) plus "flamma" (flame). "Inflammable" became standard English in the 16th century. So far, so good.

Comes the 19th century, and some well-meaning soul dreamt up the word "flammable," basing it on a slightly different Latin word, "flammare," meaning "to set on fire." There was nothing terribly wrong with "flammable," but it never really caught on. After all, we already had "inflammable," so "flammable" pretty much died out in the 1800's.

"But wait," you say, "I saw 'flammable' just the other day." Indeed you did. "Flammable" came back, one of the few successful instances of social engineering of language.

The Latin prefix "in," while it sometimes means just "in" (as in "inflammable"), more often turns up in English words meaning "not" (as in "invisible" -- "not visible"). After World War Two, safety officials on both sides of the Atlantic decided that folks were too likely to see "inflammable" and decide that the word meant "fireproof," so various agencies set about encouraging the revival of "flammable" as a substitute. The campaign seems to have worked, and "inflammable" has all but disappeared.

That left what to call something that was not likely to burst into flames, but here the process of linguistic renovation was easier. "Non-flammable" is a nice, comforting word, and besides, it's far easier on the tongue than its now thankfully obsolete precursor, "non-inflammable."

Do you use NFC (or would you if you had it)?

Sent from my ICS Dinc2


----------



## I r o n M a n (May 25, 2013)

cstone1991 said:


> Blame it on Latin and its tricky prefixes. In the beginning, there was "inflammable," a perfectly nice English word based on the Latin "inflammare," meaning "to kindle," from "in" (in) plus "flamma" (flame). "Inflammable" became standard English in the 16th century. So far, so good.
> 
> Comes the 19th century, and some well-meaning soul dreamt up the word "flammable," basing it on a slightly different Latin word, "flammare," meaning "to set on fire." There was nothing terribly wrong with "flammable," but it never really caught on. After all, we already had "inflammable," so "flammable" pretty much died out in the 1800's.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have it and I use s beam quite often actually. 
I'm still having trouble believing you actually answered the previous question 

Sent using my S4


----------



## cstone1991 (May 25, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> I have it and I use s beam quite often actually.
> I'm still having trouble believing you actually answered the previous question
> 
> Sent using my S4

Click to collapse



Lol I used Google and just copied the most extravagant answer I could find 



I r o n M a n said:


> Because English is the most senseless language.
> If you could only eat one dish for the rest of your life, what would you eat?
> 
> Sent using my S4

Click to collapse



Since I accidentally skipped you I'll get your question. 

Pizza, because it's versatile enough to keep a bit interesting. 

How much wood would a wood chuck chuck if a would chuck could chuck wood?

Sent from my ICS Dinc2


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 25, 2013)

42 obviously

What would you do with 1.000.000$?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## Chirag_Galani (May 25, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> 42 obviously
> 
> What would you do with 1.000.000$?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1st buy S4 and then rest i wud invest... 

Which is the best cheapest android? 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (May 25, 2013)

Chirag_Galani said:


> 1st buy S4 and then rest i wud invest...
> 
> Which is the best cheapest android?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Galaxy Y

What OS does your PC run on?


----------



## SammiSaysHello (May 25, 2013)

SammyDroidWiz said:


> Galaxy Y
> 
> What OS does your PC run on?

Click to collapse



windows 7

how many sheep are there in the world?


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 25, 2013)

Fail

Edit



> windows 7
> 
> how many sheep are there in the world?

Click to collapse



To Infinity and beyond.

Phablet UI or Tablet UI or Phone UI?


----------



## ArmorD (May 25, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Fail
> 
> Edit
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Phab

Favourite email service?


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 26, 2013)

Gmx

New or old pokemon? (Old till gold/crystal edition)

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## scream4cheese (May 26, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Gmx
> 
> New or old pokemon? (Old till gold/crystal edition)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Old Pokemon. Ruby and Sapphire wasn't so bad. 

Misty, Dawn, or May?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (May 26, 2013)

Dawn. 
Favourite TV show?

Sent using my S4


----------



## kangerX (May 26, 2013)

walking dead.
fav metal band ?

Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 26, 2013)

There are so many...but if i can only call one its a day to remember

Whats your favourite colour?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## Android Pizza (May 26, 2013)

Green

What ROM are you currently running?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (May 26, 2013)

omega Rom
kernel  ?

Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 26, 2013)

Faux beta

Will u give me cat nip?

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## kangerX (May 26, 2013)

catnip is not found here :sad: 
any alternative for kxting / duomi music player ?? 

Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## DonDizzurp (May 26, 2013)

chris_marsh said:


> catnip is not found here :sad:
> any alternative for kxting / duomi music player ??
> 
> Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal

Click to collapse



i dont know, ask google perhaps

why does goat cheese taste terrible?


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 26, 2013)

because goat eats grass

Do you wear glasses?


----------



## Seraz007 (May 26, 2013)

YEs

Functionality or Beauty on your Homescreen ? (Dont Say Both xD )


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 26, 2013)

Functionality

do u watch bollywood movies?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 26, 2013)

No 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Fishbone07 (May 26, 2013)

Do you like cola?


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 26, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 26, 2013)

Why is now nobody answering and then asking sth again?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## Danial723 (May 26, 2013)

What?



What?


----------



## gmaster1 (May 26, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> What?
> 
> 
> 
> What?

Click to collapse



what?

what what what??? 

why does the spelling of what now look wierd???

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 26, 2013)

Because you're tired. Go take a nap.

Favorite food?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 26, 2013)

pizza

favourite drink?


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 26, 2013)

Beer

Favourite season?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## Danial723 (May 26, 2013)

Winter



Favorite favorite?

"I didn't slap you, I high fived your face."


----------



## Android Pizza (May 26, 2013)

Favorite.

What country is this coin from?




Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Danial723 (May 27, 2013)

Japan



How much is it worth?

"I didn't slap you, I high fived your face."


----------



## undercover (May 27, 2013)

Danial723 said:


> Japan
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As much as one is ready to pay for it. 

How tall am i?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

undercover said:


> As much as one is ready to pay for it.
> 
> How tall am i?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



4' 9"

Favorite food?

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow Tapatalk⁴Beta


----------



## -DarkKnight- (May 27, 2013)

What?

What?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 27, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> What?
> 
> What?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I asked what is your favorite food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## scream4cheese (May 27, 2013)

Baked ziti with spicy Italian sausages. 


Favorite candy brand?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (May 28, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> Baked ziti with spicy Italian sausages.
> 
> 
> Favorite candy brand?
> ...

Click to collapse



Cadbury (éclairs to be specific).

Why didn't anyone invite me? :/

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Quarsar (May 28, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Cadbury (éclairs to be specific).
> 
> Why didn't anyone invite me? :/
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Because #yolo.

Do you have #swag0trol3000?


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 28, 2013)

Le fuq Dafuq say wut

Y Facebook people use hash tags?

#YOLO #XDA #LuLz #WE3D #FB


----------



## Lifehacker7 (May 28, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Le fuq Dafuq say wut
> 
> Y Facebook people use hash tags?
> 
> #YOLO #XDA #LuLz #WE3D #FB

Click to collapse



#Noidea 
Why no hashtag on xda?


----------



## adytum (May 28, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> #Noidea
> Why no hashtag on xda?

Click to collapse



Because all the hash went into checking md5 sums. 

If this sentence is a lie, am I speaking the truth? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 28, 2013)

42

What do you like more, strawberry or banana?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## vj_dustin (May 28, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> 42
> 
> What do you like more, strawberry or banana?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Strawberry coz coincidentally starwberry is my favorite fruit 

Do you agree that the A-Team is better than the expendables?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RootYourPhoneHD (May 28, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Strawberry coz coincidentally starwberry is my favorite fruit
> 
> Do you agree that the A-Team is better than the expendables?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Yes 

Agree that Xbox isn't as good as ps..? 

Sent from my LG-P700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scream4cheese (May 28, 2013)

RootYourPhoneHD said:


> Yes
> 
> Agree that Xbox isn't as good as ps..?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P700 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No. I don't take sides in console wars. They're both great in their own unique nature. 

Favorite game boy game from your childhood?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (May 28, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> No. I don't take sides in console wars. They're both great in their own unique nature.
> 
> Favorite game boy game from your childhood?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Tetris, duh.

What are you wearing?


----------



## Android Pizza (May 28, 2013)

Clothes.

Tablet owners: where do you bring your tablet?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (May 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Clothes.
> 
> Tablet owners: where do you bring your tablet?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Everywhere allowed!

Tacos or hamburger? 

******************
LA CALACA...TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## edisile (May 28, 2013)

Cheeseburger 

Just remembered a good riddle/test...  You must choose the new world leader. There are 3 men between you could choose:
1) He talks with corrupt politicians, likes to drink and smoke, cheats on his wife and belives in astrology.
2) Has been fired 2 times because he uses to sleep until 13:00 or after. He smoke opium, and every evening drinks a bottle of whiskey.
3) War veteran, with many medals. Doesn't smoke nor drink, is vegetarian and has never cheated on his girlfriend.

Who would you choose?

Sent from Tapatalk 4 beta. Try It!
_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## gallardo5 (May 28, 2013)

edisile said:


> Cheeseburger
> 
> Just remembered a good riddle/test...  You must choose the new world leader. There are 3 men between you could choose:
> 1) He talks with corrupt politicians, likes to drink and smoke, cheats on his wife and belives in astrology.
> ...

Click to collapse



Number 1, leaders that already rule this world are like that, why change?

Best Android phone for 30-40 pounds? My HOX got stolen and I'm low on cash but need a phone badly, and Android is a must 

Send from my Asus Nexus 7.
POOOLSKAAAA BIALOOOO CZEEERWONIIIII!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's opened 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## edisile (May 28, 2013)

gallardo5 said:


> Number 1, leaders that already rule this world are like that, why change?
> 
> Best Android phone for 30-40 pounds? My HOX got stolen and I'm low on cash but need a phone badly, and Android is a must
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Congratulations! You chose Winston Churchill and passed the test!

Sent from Tapatalk 4 beta. Try It!
_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## gallardo5 (May 28, 2013)

edisile said:


> Congratulations! You chose Winston Churchill and passed the test!
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk 4 beta. Try It!
> _*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_

Click to collapse



Lol 
As a reward, cpuod anyone answer my question? I really don't know any android phone for 30-40 pounds that may be worth buying 

Send from my Asus Nexus 7.
POOOLSKAAAA BIALOOOO CZEEERWONIIIII!!!!!

"Android's source is better than most liquor stores, it's opened 24/7" gallardo5 aka Daniel


----------



## ArmorD (May 28, 2013)

gallardo5 said:


> Number 1, leaders that already rule this world are like that, why change?
> 
> Best Android phone for 30-40 pounds? My HOX got stolen and I'm low on cash but need a phone badly, and Android is a must
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Some old Sony Ericsson. Those things don't break even if you throw them at a wall. And the don't cost like anything.

Flip phones or normal phones(you know early 2000's)?


----------



## RootYourPhoneHD (May 28, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Some old Sony Ericsson. Those things don't break even if you throw them at a wall. And the don't cost like anything.
> 
> Flip phones or normal phones(you know early 2000's)?

Click to collapse



Well I really liked flip phones..they were funny..

Do you prefer cm10 nightlies or stock rom? 

Sent from my LG-P700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kangerX (May 29, 2013)

CM10.1 of course. 

fav quote from pulp fiction ?

Sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## 404-Not Found (May 29, 2013)

“No Comments, please”

Was my post correct?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 29, 2013)

Yes I think

SGS4 LTE (I9505) vs SGS4 Octa (I9500)?


----------



## deepsagarj (May 29, 2013)

I9505

Favourite ROM? 

Sent from... 


         why do you care where I sent it from??


----------



## tobiascuypers (May 29, 2013)

deepsagarj said:


> I9505
> 
> Favourite ROM?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably Slimbean Build 5 or CM10.1

Best sport?

Sent from my Galaxy SII using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (May 29, 2013)

for me, basketball although Soccer is my fav. :silly:

is the nexus 4 really fragile? (becoz of its glass back) ??


----------



## vj_dustin (May 29, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> for me, basketball although Soccer is my fav. :silly:
> 
> is the nexus 4 really fragile? (becoz of its glass back) ??

Click to collapse



Just as fragile as others. You never know which fall takes its toll. 

Should I trust the site dx.com (deal extreme) for a $5 shopping list?  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (May 29, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Just as fragile as others. You never know which fall takes its toll.
> 
> Should I trust the site dx.com (deal extreme) for a $5 shopping list?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Magic 8 ball says "ask again later". 

Who's afraid of Virginia Wolfe? 

-kcco-


----------



## Lt.Win (May 29, 2013)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Magic 8 ball says "ask again later".
> 
> Who's afraid of Virginia Wolfe?
> 
> -kcco-

Click to collapse



Not me. 

Genuine question :


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 29, 2013)

Denied Pacman ghost suggestion.

Verizon or AT&T


----------



## vj_dustin (May 29, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Denied Pacman ghost suggestion.
> 
> Verizon or AT&T

Click to collapse



Got none in India, but my name starts with V, so Verizon 

Do you trust your gorilla glass, or do you put a screen guard just in case?


----------



## Seraz007 (May 29, 2013)

Gorrilla glasS! although i use anti glare screen protector 

Case or without case?


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 29, 2013)

Depends, normal phone with case, in my case with qwerty keyboard without case (lol 2 different meanings of case xD)

Running, cycling or swimming?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## Seraz007 (May 29, 2013)

Runnin! 

Well, i continue your q.

Cycling or Swimming?


----------



## undercover (May 29, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Runnin!
> 
> Well, i continue your q.
> 
> Cycling or Swimming?

Click to collapse



Cycling. I sink. 

Napoleon's height? 

Sent from my washing machine. Make: LG, Model: N⁴


----------



## edisile (May 29, 2013)

undercover said:


> Cycling. I sink.
> 
> Napoleon's height?
> 
> Sent from my washing machine. Make: LG, Model: N⁴

Click to collapse



Surely not enough to take a ride on a rollercoaster 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeNYDwbm9qw

Why there are so many idiots and assh*les around the world? I mean, they are something like 60% of the global population...

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## Seraz007 (May 29, 2013)

Lack of Education and Common Sense

what would u do right after a big exam had finished?


----------



## hanisod (May 29, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Lack of Education and Common Sense
> 
> what would u do right after a big exam had finished?

Click to collapse



Paaaaaaaarteyh 

You think greenify can make old phones work a little bit better? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## I r o n M a n (May 29, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Paaaaaaaarteyh
> 
> You think greenify can make old phones work a little bit better?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The performance improvement is not huge. Does decrease the battery drain, though. 

Which not-so-popular app is your favourite?


Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## pawelace (May 29, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> The performance improvement is not huge. Does decrease the battery drain, though.
> 
> Which not-so-popular app is your favourite?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Instant heart rate.


What is your cell?


----------



## ROFLkopter (May 29, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> The performance improvement is not huge. Does decrease the battery drain, though.
> 
> Which not-so-popular app is your favourite?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cracked Lite. Don't know how popular it is though... 

What's your favourite Android Game? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (May 29, 2013)

ROFLkopter said:


> Cracked Lite. Don't know how popular it is though...
> 
> What's your favourite Android Game?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Real racing 3
How old are you ?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (May 29, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Real racing 3
> How old are you ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



17 

What is the device you use most pc/tablet/phone.... Etc? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (May 29, 2013)

Sgs i9000

Where do you live ? And 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shpalmen (May 29, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Sgs i9000
> 
> Where do you live ? And
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Italy
are you drunk now?


----------



## YouCreateGaming (May 29, 2013)

S2 t989

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Phone: Tmobile Samsung Galaxy s4 m919
Rom: Wicked v2
Kernel: Stock
Radio: Stock
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## hanisod (May 29, 2013)

shpalmen said:


> Italy
> are you drunk now?

Click to collapse











YouCreateGaming said:


> S2 t989

Click to collapse



I believe this answers your question 

What do you think is the best thing ever? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 29, 2013)

Nothing beats eating, sleeping and sex

What do you do for living?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 29, 2013)

I eat to live

What is ur favorite ride?


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (May 29, 2013)

Sexual rides 
native language ?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (May 29, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Sexual rides
> native language ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Arabic 

Favorite social network? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 29, 2013)

facebook

favorite subject?


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (May 29, 2013)

None  
Your real name

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 30, 2013)

Jason
how old r u


----------



## Lifehacker7 (May 30, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Jason
> how old r u

Click to collapse



19
How old are you?


----------



## vj_dustin (May 30, 2013)

22 (well 22.5 to be precise) 

What do you do early morning while you poop? 
(Play games, read magazines newspaper, check up on xda.. etc) xD

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 30, 2013)

Nothing 

Which country u live?


----------



## Seraz007 (May 30, 2013)

My own

Do u think Hangouts killed off topic threads>>??


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (May 30, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> My own
> 
> Do u think Hangouts killed off topic threads>>??

Click to collapse



It defiantly put a dent in ot. I talk to alit of my good friends I met there. It like private chatrooms 

Sweet tea???

Sent by ma Kittehs they chew on muffins on meow Sexy Nexi 4 We see u meow


----------



## I r o n M a n (May 30, 2013)

Not for me. I hate tea.

Have you ever done something to preserve the environment?

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## 404-Not Found (May 30, 2013)

No, I think try to kill it!

What's your favorite video game?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 30, 2013)

Watch Dogs 

What should I ask?


----------



## 404-Not Found (May 30, 2013)

A question.

What's the scariest thing you’ve seen?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## tincore (May 30, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Watch Dogs
> 
> What should I ask?

Click to collapse



Whatever you want.

How many hairs are in my head?


----------



## Seraz007 (May 30, 2013)

tincore said:


> Whatever you want.
> 
> How many hairs are in my head?

Click to collapse



Bad Grammar! Grammar Nazi Here !!


----------



## tincore (May 30, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Bad Grammar! Grammar Nazi Here !!

Click to collapse



What is good for google translate is good for me.


----------



## Seraz007 (May 30, 2013)

tincore said:


> What is good for google translate is good for me.

Click to collapse



Ooopsy sorry there m8! 

To answer your question, i think none


----------



## tincore (May 30, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Ooopsy sorry there m8!
> 
> To answer your question, i think none

Click to collapse



Ok I think I'm going to try again.

Aren't you supposed to ask a question with your answer?


----------



## 404-Not Found (May 30, 2013)

I don't know.

Why are the same persons keep posting on the same thread?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (May 30, 2013)

JRBX550 said:


> I don't know.
> 
> Why are the same persons keep posting on the same thread?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Because he has no idea what to do 

What is your favorite cloud storage service? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 30, 2013)

Dropbox, saved my ass multiple times in university

What did you eat today

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 30, 2013)

Cereals (Just had breakfast)

What do you prefer laptop or desktop?


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (May 30, 2013)

Laptop 

What do you think is better a geek life partner or non geek life partner? 




        Started from the bottom


----------



## metmettem (May 30, 2013)

Geek

Favorite color?

Sent from my Xperia Ray using xda premium


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 30, 2013)

Black

Holo light or dark

Pinadala galing sa aking GT-S5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2


----------



## paman fajar (May 30, 2013)

Light

How many times youve bricked your device?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app- noob wannabe


----------



## Seraz007 (May 30, 2013)

Never

How many times have u have bricked it?


----------



## ajeteja (May 30, 2013)

Dozens of times

Which rom.your on

your's,

ajeteja


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (May 30, 2013)

Sexynogen mod
Shooter games

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 30, 2013)

What is the best thing you found about your phone?


----------



## Seraz007 (May 30, 2013)

why u no answer!!??

Best thing? i know that i can flaunt abt it infront of my friends and they get sooo jealous and ask u to root theirs 


Hobby?


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (May 30, 2013)

dominos_liberty said:


> What is the best thing you found about your phone?

Click to collapse



That my phone is better with CyanogenMod than with TW. 

How often do you buy a new phone? 




        Started from the bottom


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 30, 2013)

I keep mine as long as possible

Have you already moved out and if, how many times have you already moved?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## Seraz007 (May 30, 2013)

twice. the houses just start gettin bigger and bigger

Describe Android In A Single Word>? (not a question i know )


----------



## vj_dustin (May 30, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> twice. the houses just start gettin bigger and bigger
> 
> Describe Android In A Single Word>? (not a question i know )

Click to collapse



Freedom. 

Hangover 1 vs 2?
Which one's crazier? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 30, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> why u no answer!!??
> 
> Best thing? i know that i can flaunt abt it infront of my friends and they get sooo jealous and ask u to root theirs
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what was the question?

Hangover 2

Which is the last movie u went cinema for?


----------



## kangerX (May 30, 2013)

fast and furious 6   . fav twitter client ?

sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## Boehm (May 30, 2013)

Walking dead

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Chirag_Galani (May 30, 2013)

Best dev on XDA? 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## edisile (May 30, 2013)

I guess chainfire...

Best book you ever read?

_*Grammar™ is freeware; this means you can use it without paying anything. Though, Grammar™ is not open-source; this means you can't edit source code.*_


----------



## kangerX (May 31, 2013)

all dan brown stuff. Best aokp rom ?

sent from the State where marijuana is not illegal


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 31, 2013)

Dont have that much AOKP ROMs but if so its the personal mash up from xmc wildchild: JellyKang

Do you use any sport app (like runtastic) and if so, which one?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## vj_dustin (May 31, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Dont have that much AOKP ROMs but if so its the personal mash up from xmc wildchild: JellyKang
> 
> Do you use any sport app (like runtastic) and if so, which one?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried zombie run. But being a lazy ass didn't have much use 

Jackie Chan or Bruce Lee? 

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## darkshadow246 (May 31, 2013)

Bruce Lee 

Cyanogen mod or paranoid Android 

Sent from my  


         you'll never know


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 31, 2013)

CM!

What car do you have?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (May 31, 2013)

Too young, but I do take my mum's MK6 Golf for a spin sometimes.

TouchWiz Nature UX or Sense 5? 

Did I help you? Hit THANKS!
Galaxy S3 (New love interest, stock)
Desire HD (Retired, REVOlution)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf, stock)


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 31, 2013)

Sense 5


Dog or Cat


----------



## Seraz007 (May 31, 2013)

None. Kitteh ! 

Emma watson or Emma stone??


----------



## ArmorD (May 31, 2013)

Stone.

Should I open a beer or a bottle of something strong? It's 3PM... Hey, I'm on vacation as of today!


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 31, 2013)

Nothing beats beer

Which beer mark is your favourite? (And if you wanna answer: why?)

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 31, 2013)

Nothing..I'm 13 

Which beer mark is your fave?


----------



## vj_dustin (May 31, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Nothing..I'm 13
> 
> Which beer mark is your fave?

Click to collapse



None here as well 
I don't drink.

McD or KFC?

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 31, 2013)

KFC  my fave 

Watch Dogs or GTA V


----------



## I r o n M a n (May 31, 2013)

GTA V
How old are you?

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 31, 2013)

13

Blackberry or Windows Phone?


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 31, 2013)

WP

Y u so young?^^

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (May 31, 2013)

Cause I was born April 2000 

Is Google glass good?


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (May 31, 2013)

Its fancy but I rate it as prealpha

Best country for tourism ?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (May 31, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Its fancy but I rate it as prealpha
> 
> Best country for tourism ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Any country other than the one someone already lives in..

Are you excited about the renewal of 24 for a 9th season? 

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## scream4cheese (May 31, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Any country other than the one someone already lives in..
> 
> Are you excited about the renewal of 24 for a 9th season?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've never watched 24 before. I'll start watching it on Netflix and see what's good about it.

Who's excited for the next season of "The Walking Dead"?!?!?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 31, 2013)

I am

Whose looking foreward to end of summerbreak of breaking bad?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## vj_dustin (May 31, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> I've never watched 24 before. I'll start watching it on Netflix and see what's good about it.
> 
> Who's excited for the next season of "The Walking Dead"?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol I haven't seen that, so not me. But will check it out 

Deodorant or perfume? 

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (May 31, 2013)

Deodorant


Forums or blogs
Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## domini99 (May 31, 2013)

Forums ofcourse.

Xperia Z or Nexus 4?

Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...


----------



## vj_dustin (May 31, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Forums ofcourse.
> 
> Xperia Z or Nexus 4?
> 
> Sent from my galaxy mininator sending thing phone thingy...

Click to collapse



Damn! 
Ummmmmmmmm. XZ

Best non-android platform? (Bb, iOs, W8)

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 31, 2013)

W8 is pretty cool
But i'm looking foreward to ubuntu

How looks your average day like?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## dilster97 (Jun 1, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> W8 is pretty cool
> But i'm looking foreward to ubuntu
> 
> How looks your average day like?
> ...

Click to collapse



Erm...  Borrow my dictionary? 

Would the admins get their jimmy's rustled if a pure trolling thread was opened on off topic? 

HTC One X (Tegra 3)
ROM: Viper X 3.6.1
KERNEL: Viper X stock 
CID: HTC_001
NETWORK: O2 UK


----------



## galaxys (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes.

Super Model or PlayBoy Bunnie?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 1, 2013)

Bunnie!

What to do you at 3am in the morning>>?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 1, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Bunnie!
> 
> What to do you at 3am in the morning>>?

Click to collapse



Sleep :sly:

Do you know any good songs that aren't in English or Hindi?
Maybe German or French or anything 

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 1, 2013)

Depends on the genre xD
Hiphop: deichkind, seeed (yes with 3 e), k.i.z., bbou (if you wanna understand the lyrics and you are not a german native...leave him xD extreme bavarian slang that even I struggle understanding everything at first time listening...he is good though^^), kroko jack (also called "untawega"), sodon & gomorrah (not sure how you write gomorrah, sry...but youtube sure will find em), карандаш (russian hiphop I really like xD), sdp, sido
Rock/pop: die ärzte, die toten hosen, ramstein, oomph!, j.b.o. (funny german band...plays covers and also writes songs)
Metal: callejon (spanish name but german lyrics...its metalcore so its kinda hard to understand xD), equilibrium, we butter the bread with butter (very sympatic young lads, first album are mainly covered german folk songs for kids)

Well, that's all for now...if you want more you can PN me

How is the weather?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 1, 2013)

freakin 14* C here 

do you like the rain?


----------



## hanisod (Jun 1, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> freakin 14* C here
> 
> do you like the rain?

Click to collapse



When you live in a desert 
You won't only like the rain 

You planning to go somewhere soon? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## SteveJ2309 (Jun 1, 2013)

New York

What is your favorit football team? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 1, 2013)

Arsenal FC

Fav. sport?


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Jun 1, 2013)

SteveJ2309 said:


> New York
> 
> What is your favorit football team?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Barcelona (Messi, Messi!!) 

Which is your favorite basketball team in NBA? 




        Started from the bottom


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jun 2, 2013)

Never seen one 
Which country for tourism 
Egypt or UAE?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jun 2, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Never seen one
> Which country for tourism
> Egypt or UAE?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



UAE 
Would you like to see the pyramids/museums in Cairo? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jun 2, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> freakin 14* C here
> 
> do you like the rain?

Click to collapse



I just gotta say that you don't know **** when you live in the desert and the weather is 40+*C you'll understand

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jun 2, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> I just gotta say that you don't know **** when you live in the desert and the weather is 40+*C you'll understand
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol +1
Where do you live? 
I live in the 6th of October city 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!





hanisod said:


> UAE
> Would you like to see the pyramids/museums in Cairo?

Click to collapse


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jun 2, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Lol +1
> Where do you live?
> I live in the 6th of October city
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I live in Cairo 
Pyramids I love watching these amazing marvels just blows me away every single time 
Traveling to France or Germany? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 2, 2013)

No

play black ops 2?


----------



## scream4cheese (Jun 2, 2013)

dominos_liberty said:


> No
> 
> play black ops 2?

Click to collapse



Yea I do...on my PS3!

How's the weather in your area? It's freaking hot in New York.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 2, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> Yea I do...on my PS3!
> 
> How's the weather in your area? It's freaking hot in New York.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



dude it's 17 C here 

how to pass time at home>>?


----------



## flopower1996 (Jun 2, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> dude it's 17 C here
> 
> how to pass time at home>>?

Click to collapse



Play a game.

Have you a shattered phone?

Gesendet von meinem Amazon Kindle Fire2 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 2, 2013)

flopower1996 said:


> Play a game.
> 
> Have you a shattered phone?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Amazon Kindle Fire2 mit Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i think i might with the N4 and its fragile back next month 

Which TV series u most like and wished u could be a part of it


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 2, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> Yea I do...on my PS3!
> 
> How's the weather in your area? It's freaking hot in New York.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So it's hot in New York? 
Well is it 47'C like New Delhi there? :/







Seraz007 said:


> dude it's 17 C here
> 
> how to pass time at home>>?

Click to collapse



Tv, Movie, Gaming 
Well you can always go to the nearest pool or beach to cool off 

Do Matt Damon & Mark Wahlberg look alike to you too?

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 2, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Tv, Movie, Gaming
> Well you can always go to the nearest pool or beach to cool off
> 
> Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
> But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)

Click to collapse



im trying to stay warm !


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 2, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> dude it's 17 C here
> 
> how to pass time at home>>?

Click to collapse



Oh! Which place?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 2, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> Oh! Which place?

Click to collapse



london


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 2, 2013)

We got water leaking over everywhere!!!
Its been raining for over a week oO

Sry have no picture of them 

Why is this summer so f*****d up? -.-

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 3, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> We got water leaking over everywhere!!!
> Its been raining for over a week oO
> 
> Sry have no picture of them
> ...

Click to collapse



Global warming and stuff I guess :banghead:

If you have seen the hangover 3 do you believe the 4 th is in the pipeline? 

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 3, 2013)

I saw it 3 days ago, wasn't that bad (but still the worst of all 3 :/  ) but I guess its really over
Also I must admit it was no real HANGOVER this time (no drugs taken, only mentioned as the tranquilizer and cocaine)

Why has nobody invented beaming yet, would save soooo much time^^


Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## MM.626 (Jun 3, 2013)

Because they got no time to save

Square or triangle ?

Sent by an alien, S5360, from Planet POTATO.


----------



## pulley06 (Jun 3, 2013)

MM.626 said:


> Because they got no time to save
> 
> Square or triangle ?
> 
> Sent by an alien, S5360, from Planet POTATO.

Click to collapse



Square. 

Elder brother or sister? 

Nokia 2110-->Sony Ericsson k750i -->Nokia 5233 --> Samsung Galaxy R(GT-i9103)--> Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jun 3, 2013)

Brother cause he can understand me better
Which language do you prefer German or French? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Yi Kwang-Sun (Jun 3, 2013)

French, I think it's a kind of "sexy" language 


Have you ever been to Japan?


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 3, 2013)

Yi Kwang-Sun said:


> French, I think it's a kind of "sexy" language
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to Japan?

Click to collapse



No, but I'd love to go to Akihabara 

What's your preferred input method on your device? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 3, 2013)

on-screen qwerty keyboard

what do u prefer single bed or double bed?


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 3, 2013)

Double Bed

Techy GF or non Techy GF

Pinadala galing sa aking GT-S5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 3, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Double Bed
> 
> Techy GF or non Techy GF
> 
> Pinadala galing sa aking GT-S5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Techy gf in training 

Snow or sun? 

_      “Count your age by friends, not years. Count your life by smiles, not tears.” ― John Lennon     _


----------



## snehil93 (Jun 3, 2013)

GF!! Techy/non techy will b the last thing I'll see... 

Xbox one or ps4??

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using xda premium


----------



## edisile (Jun 3, 2013)

snehil93 said:


> GF!! Techy/non techy will b the last thing I'll see...
> 
> Xbox one or ps4??
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Arc S using xda premium

Click to collapse



PC RULES!

Same question as above.




*Dr. Zoidberg: Now open your mouth and lets have a look at that brain. 
*Fry opens his mouth*
Dr. Zoidberg : No, no, not that mouth. 
Fry : I only have one. 
Dr. Zoidberg: Really? 
Fry : Uh... is there a human doctor around? 
Dr. Zoidberg: Young lady, I am an expert on humans. Now pick a mouth, open it and say "brglgrglgrrr"! 
Fry : Uh... brglgrglgrglgrrr! 
Dr. Zoidberg: What? My mother was a saint! Get out!*


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 3, 2013)

ps4

Science or Commerce?


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 3, 2013)

None?!?! 

Acer or Samsung in Laptops

Pinadala galing sa aking GT-S5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 3, 2013)

Neither. HP.

You're out of toilet paper! You use:
Paper towels
or
Napkins?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 3, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Neither. HP.
> 
> You're out of toilet paper! You use:
> Paper towels
> ...

Click to collapse



Water xD

Pepsi or coke?

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 3, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Water xD
> 
> Pepsi or coke?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banned for asking a question.

Edit: Wrong thread. :/

Neither. I ALWAYS get cough when I drink either. Sprite ftw!

Ban or forgive?

Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 3, 2013)

Ban. *evil smile + laugh*

Pizza or Fried Chicken?

Pinadala galing sa aking GT-S5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 3, 2013)

Fried chicken

Tourism in Egypt or Turkey ?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 3, 2013)

egypt

What colour is your car?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 3, 2013)

I dont have a car but our family car is silverish yellow 

Whats the first thing u do when u wake up...

Pinadala galing sa aking GT-S5360 gamit ang Tapatalk 2


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 3, 2013)

go to washroom

same q as above


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 3, 2013)

Check XDA xD 

MIUI or Sense>?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 3, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Check XDA xD
> 
> MIUI or Sense>?

Click to collapse



Sense.
Miui lacks app drawer which I don't really like :/

Ellen or Oprah?

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## DonDizzurp (Jun 3, 2013)

ellens funny

my question is when did the ask a question thread turn into a "this or that" thread?


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 3, 2013)

I have no idea.

Meh, who cares?

Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 3, 2013)

Not me. 

Anyone here go for a jog while the sun's risin up?


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 3, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Not me.
> 
> Anyone here go for a jog while the sun's risin up?

Click to collapse



No. 
How to give up your hardest addiction?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 3, 2013)

Lifehacker7 said:


> No.
> How to give up your hardest addiction?

Click to collapse



by becoming addicted to other things 
Fav. TV series u wished u were a part of ?


----------



## alvster (Jun 3, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> by becoming addicted to other things
> Fav. TV series u wished u were a part of ?

Click to collapse



Be awesome with Barney in How I Met Your Mother!!

Do you love guitars?

Sent from my LWW. Cheers, Its Legend, wait for it, DARY!


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 3, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> by becoming addicted to other things
> Fav. TV series u wished u were a part of ?

Click to collapse



Good one!  
No question here. Pass.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 3, 2013)

alvster said:


> Be awesome with Barney in How I Met Your Mother!!
> 
> Do you love guitars?
> 
> Sent from my LWW. Cheers, Its Legend, wait for it, DARY!

Click to collapse



Hear and watch them play. Hell yeah.
Play myself. Pls no!

Do you think we live among mutants? 

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## Deyinka (Jun 3, 2013)

Don't think so.

What's your favourite English premiership team?

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## markyboyWATP (Jun 3, 2013)

Deyinka said:


> What's your favourite English premiership team?

Click to collapse



Manchester City 

Who is the most successful Football team in the World?


----------



## Juls317 (Jun 3, 2013)

markyboyWATP said:


> Manchester City
> 
> Who is the most successful Football team in the World?

Click to collapse



Manchester United. 

Who is the second most successful 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## markyboyWATP (Jun 3, 2013)

Juls317 said:


> Manchester United.
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Manchester United dont even come close. Its the mighty Glasgow Rangers who have accumulated a meer 115 Major honour. Which include 54 League Titles, Manchester UTD don't even have 54 Major Honours and have only 20 League Titles

To answer your question Linfield of Northern Ireland are the 2nd


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 3, 2013)

To the question:
I don't know, I don't care^^

Who would like the flash thing from men in black? And what would you do with it?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 3, 2013)

Sell it to the US  government to replicate it.  making me filthy rich. 

When does the narwhal bacon. 

Sent from my VS840 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 4, 2013)

xMrArnoldx said:


> Sell it to the US  government to replicate it.  making me filthy rich.
> 
> When does the narwhal bacon.
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Midnight.

Okay or not okay?

Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Deffinetly not ok. 
Coke or Pepsi 

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 4, 2013)

xMrArnoldx said:


> Deffinetly not ok.
> Coke or Pepsi
> 
> -------------
> I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.

Click to collapse



Mountain Dew 

Is Dwayne Johnson better as an actor or The Rock? 

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## edisile (Jun 4, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Mountain Dew
> 
> Is Dwayne Johnson better as an actor or The Rock?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think neither.

Is a good idea to buy a Xiaomi mi2?




*Dr. Zoidberg: Now open your mouth and lets have a look at that brain. 
*Fry opens his mouth*
Dr. Zoidberg : No, no, not that mouth. 
Fry : I only have one. 
Dr. Zoidberg: Really? 
Fry : Uh... is there a human doctor around? 
Dr. Zoidberg: Young lady, I am an expert on humans. Now pick a mouth, open it and say "brglgrglgrrr"! 
Fry : Uh... brglgrglgrglgrrr! 
Dr. Zoidberg: What? My mother was a saint! Get out!*


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 4, 2013)

Don't know, but I thought about it myself xD
Just look here if we have devs and a thread and you are cool
Its not thaaaaat expensive

Win8 or win7? (Pc, not portable devices!)

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 4, 2013)

Win 7. Windows 8 is terrible.

Crappy device running Jelly Bean or awesome device running Froyo?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 4, 2013)

Awesome running froyo If it's awesome then it'll have good devs and probably a Jb rom

Two in the hand or one in the bush? 
-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## Nbsss (Jun 5, 2013)

Umm... Pass
Shouldn't you guys be doing something productive in your free time?


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 5, 2013)

Nbsss said:


> Umm... Pass
> Shouldn't you guys be doing something productive in your free time?

Click to collapse



Umm... Pass

Pass Again?


----------



## Nbsss (Jun 5, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Umm... Pass
> 
> Pass Again?

Click to collapse



Nah,  I'll pass 

U gonna piss?
Damn SwiftKey, I meant pass


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 5, 2013)

Nope U Piss..

He Pissed his pants or he's pissed?


----------



## Nbsss (Jun 5, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Nope U Piss..
> 
> He Pissed his pants or he's pissed?

Click to collapse



He passed his pants when he was passed. 
God am I the only one have trouble with SwiftKey autocorrelation? Autocracy Autocracy Autocracy workforce auto correct dammit


----------



## hanisod (Jun 5, 2013)

Nbsss said:


> He passed his pants when he was passed.
> God am I the only one have trouble with SwiftKey autocorrelation? Autocracy Autocracy Autocracy workforce auto correct dammit

Click to collapse



Nope. Not the only one 

When download your music. You download them in mp3/m4a/flac?

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 5, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Nope. Not the only one
> 
> When download your music. You download them in mp3/m4a/flac?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



MP3. 
Easily supported by every phone out there including symbians, so that when I bluetooth a song, it'd work without hassles.
Alsond every car stereo supports that.
And last of all, small size, great quality for the speakers i have 
Don't own a earth shaking stereo system xD

Do you think a laptop deserves a wireless mouse?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 5, 2013)

Depends if the laptop has been good or bad

What upcoming smartphone are u looking forward to?

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 5, 2013)

The Next Nexus OFC!

Still believe HTC are gold>?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jun 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Depends if the laptop has been good or bad
> 
> What upcoming smartphone are u looking forward to?
> 
> Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL

Click to collapse



HTC T6
Which phone do you prefer S4 OR HTC ONE?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 5, 2013)

HTC One

HTC T6 or Optimus G Pro 

Can I haz some thanks? I need to feed my fambly.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jun 5, 2013)

-darkknight- said:


> htc one
> 
> htc t6 or optimus g pro
> 
> can i haz some thanks? I need to feed my fambly.

Click to collapse



htc t6
macbook pro or air?


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 5, 2013)

Air
Best meal ?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jun 5, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Air
> Best meal ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



You got me there 
Hmm...i think,Hmm well i think fool (since your home country is EGYPT you'll understand lol)


----------



## hanisod (Jun 5, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> You got me there
> Hmm...i think,Hmm well i think fool (since your home country is EGYPT you'll understand lol)

Click to collapse



Well. I like them
But prefer the syrian version 

Windows or Linux? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jun 5, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Well. I like them
> But prefer the syrian version
> 
> Windows or Linux?
> ...

Click to collapse



Never tried the syrian one 
Can't say never tried linux but i love windows 8 i intend to install ubuntu


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 5, 2013)

Windows 8

Installation in linux is a big headache for me....

Laptop or desktop?


----------



## hanisod (Jun 5, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Never tried the syrian one
> Can't say never tried linux but i love windows 8 i intend to install ubuntu

Click to collapse



If you're intending to
I advise you to look for a way to remove it/or how to make it boot immediately to windows instead of making you choose windows every time 
Just saying 

Laptop 

Soooo
Tea or energy drink? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 5, 2013)

hanisod said:


> If you're intending to
> I advise you to look for a way to remove it/or how to make it boot immediately to windows instead of making you choose windows every time
> Just saying
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tea
fool or falafel ? 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jun 5, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Tea
> fool or falafel ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



fool 
windows phone or ios?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 5, 2013)

Windows Phone

Are you sad that Twinkies are dead?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jun 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Windows Phone
> 
> Are you sad that Twinkies are dead?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



They're not where i live 
touchwiz or sense 5?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Windows Phone
> 
> Are you sad that Twinkies are dead?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No because Twinkies aren't dead. Dolly Madison bought the rights to them and are manufacturing  them now. But I don't like snack cakes anyways to sugary


McDonald's or Burger King?



Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 5, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> No because Twinkies aren't dead. Dolly Madison bought the rights to them and are manufacturing  them now. But I don't like snack cakes anyways to sugary
> 
> 
> McDonald's or Burger King?
> ...

Click to collapse



Burger King is unbeatable
Q is same as above
For arabs (نهضه or no نهضه )

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jun 5, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Burger King is unbeatable
> Q is same as above
> For arabs (نهضه or no نهضه )
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



HAHA if you mean MURSI here in EGYPT then **** HELL NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 5, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> HAHA if you mean MURSI here in EGYPT then **** HELL NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Click to collapse



Yup
You're right

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jun 5, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Yup
> You're right
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You're lucky you haven't experinced it


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 5, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> You're lucky you haven't experinced it

Click to collapse



I had
I am in Cairo now lol
Happily electricity is there and didn't stop
But water is been cut out like 12 hours daily that's bull****
تجمع اول

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jun 5, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> I had
> I am in Cairo now lol
> Happily electricity is there and didn't stop
> But water is been cut out like 12 hours daily that's bull****
> ...

Click to collapse



HUH will good luck then cause next thing is gonna be electricity cutting out loool


----------



## hanisod (Jun 5, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Burger King is unbeatable
> Q is same as above
> For arabs (نهضه or no نهضه )
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



لا نهضة
لأنو كل هادا مش رح يروح هباءاً
But seriously no Arabic 
People might hate it  
Ok

Windows or Android tablet? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jun 5, 2013)

hanisod said:


> لا نهضة
> لأنو كل هادا مش رح يروح هباءاً
> But seriously no Arabic
> People might hate it
> ...

Click to collapse



windows


----------



## jonahly (Jun 5, 2013)

I like cats, do you like cats?


----------



## hanisod (Jun 5, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> HUH will good luck then cause next thing is gonna be electricity cutting out loool

Click to collapse



Lol
It's happening here in the 6th of october 
AND HATE IT! F***

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 5, 2013)

Nooo

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 6, 2013)

jonahly said:


> I like cats, do you like cats?

Click to collapse



Of course meow


Which is better hot or cold weather? 


We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy


----------



## jonahly (Jun 6, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Of course meow
> 
> 
> Which is better hot or cold weather?
> ...

Click to collapse



Neither Do you like grapes?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 6, 2013)

Only if they're juicy !

why am i posting this>?


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 6, 2013)

Why not?

Who let the dogs out?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 6, 2013)

I have no dogs, so no out.

What is ur favourite chocolate?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jun 6, 2013)

Snickers.
Why did you join xda?

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## edisile (Jun 6, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Snickers.
> Why did you join xda?
> 
> Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



'Cuz of my old HTC Artemis aka P3300.

Favourite launcher?




*Dr. Zoidberg: Now open your mouth and lets have a look at that brain. 
*Fry opens his mouth*
Dr. Zoidberg : No, no, not that mouth. 
Fry : I only have one. 
Dr. Zoidberg: Really? 
Fry : Uh... is there a human doctor around? 
Dr. Zoidberg: Young lady, I am an expert on humans. Now pick a mouth, open it and say "brglgrglgrrr"! 
Fry : Uh... brglgrglgrglgrrr! 
Dr. Zoidberg: What? My mother was a saint! Get out!*


----------



## hanisod (Jun 6, 2013)

edisile said:


> 'Cuz of my old HTC Artemis aka P3300.
> 
> Favourite launcher?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Been using nova since early morning So far so good 
Yandex shell is cool though 

Favorite food? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 6, 2013)

I hasz many fave food...

Whatcha think about galaxy s4 active?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOB1 (Jun 6, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> I hasz many fave food...
> 
> Whatcha think about galaxy s4 active?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Don't understand why they call it an S4 if the guts aren't of an S4.

Do you find it a pain having to post 10 times to post in the development threads?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jun 6, 2013)

AlexOB1 said:


> Don't understand why they call it an S4 if the guts aren't of an S4.
> 
> Do you find it a pain having to post 10 times to post in the development threads?

Click to collapse



Ya for a guy who didn't even register to a site before 
ONE X+ OR S3?


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 6, 2013)

Neither
Note 1
Same q as above

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 6, 2013)

One X+

What would you do first if you woke up as a rich person?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 6, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> One X+
> 
> What would you do first if you woke up as a rich person?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Buy lots of jewelry : Gold, diamond, etc
Then I would reserve its quality
If I will be rich only for 1 day then I would prefer a nice threesome on the beach in a hot day
Then I would take them to a hotel in Paris with a nice scenery and do it again 
Same Q as above

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 6, 2013)

umm i'll buy a Lambo firstly

and if i could i'd buy "immortality" LuLz 

Anyone like playin soccer in the rain?


----------



## moparfreak426 (Jun 6, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> umm i'll buy a Lambo firstly
> 
> and if i could i'd buy "immortality" LuLz
> 
> Anyone like playin soccer in the rain?

Click to collapse



I'd so get immortality first so I could stay this sexy forever hahaha. Then I could save up and buy pagani or a koenigsegg. Along with multiple Mopar muscle cars.


I've never played soccer although I've wanted to. Never got the opportunity.


Given a choice between only a Hyundai and a KIA, what would you pick?

Sent from my iCrap @$$ kicking Galaxy SIII


----------



## iPanther (Jun 6, 2013)

moparfreak426 said:


> I'd so get immortality first so I could stay this sexy forever hahaha. Then I could save up and buy pagani or a koenigsegg. Along with multiple Mopar muscle cars.
> 
> 
> I've never played soccer although I've wanted to. Never got the opportunity.
> ...

Click to collapse



A Hyundai....

First thing u do with ur gf?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 6, 2013)

Trap her in my love cave FOREVER xD 

Same question as above


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 6, 2013)

Would take her out to a place she wants and then please her all night long

What would u do with google glasses?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 7, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Would take her out to a place she wants and then please her all night long
> 
> What would u do with google glasses?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Watch my teacher naked 
Same as above

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jun 7, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Watch my teacher naked
> Same as above
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Dafuq? 

Having the freedom to do what ever I want 
Without having to click/touch anything! 

Same 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jun 7, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Dafuq?
> 
> Having the freedom to do what ever I want
> Without having to click/touch anything!
> ...

Click to collapse



PORN all the time    
SAME


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 7, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> PORN all the time
> SAME

Click to collapse



Take care for of your health 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jun 7, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Take care for of your health
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sorry what i don't understand 
I was just joking 
F-16 or MIG-29?


----------



## hanisod (Jun 7, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Sorry what i don't understand
> I was just joking
> F-16 or MIG-29?

Click to collapse



I don't know 
MIG-29


Or F-16

The second one looks cool 
Lambo Avintador or porche spider? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 7, 2013)

hanisod said:


> I don't know
> MIG-29
> View attachment 2023052
> Or F-16
> ...

Click to collapse



Porsche all the way
UK or USA ?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Jun 7, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Porsche all the way
> UK or USA ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



USA!! 
How much do you hate Justin Bieber? 




        Started from the bottom


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 7, 2013)

Tha TechnoCrat said:


> USA!!
> How much do you hate Justin Bieber?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



More than I visit xda

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 7, 2013)

Tha TechnoCrat said:


> USA!!
> How much do you hate Justin Bieber?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I used to hate him....but then he phased out, and "One Direction" has in a way, replaced him.

Favorite Android device manufacturer?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 7, 2013)

Sony
For its respect to Devs
Best computer brand ?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jun 7, 2013)

hanisod said:


> I don't know
> MIG-29
> View attachment 2023052
> Or F-16
> ...

Click to collapse



The MIG-29 looks awesome 
Hmm...that's a tough one i think maybe apple for the high res displays in MBP ratina


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 7, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Sony
> For its respect to Devs
> Best computer brand ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ASUS. Used & trusted.

Best non-android smartphone brand?


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 7, 2013)

HTC W8 phones
They are all nice
Medal of honour vs call of duty vs battlefield ?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jun 7, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> HTC W8 phones
> They are all nice
> Medal of honour vs call of duty vs battlefield ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



BATTLEFIELD 
Sme


----------



## edisile (Jun 7, 2013)

Battlefield. Then i would say Warface and BlackLight.

Other good f2p FPSs?




*Dr. Zoidberg: Now open your mouth and lets have a look at that brain. 
*Fry opens his mouth*
Dr. Zoidberg : No, no, not that mouth. 
Fry : I only have one. 
Dr. Zoidberg: Really? 
Fry : Uh... is there a human doctor around? 
Dr. Zoidberg: Young lady, I am an expert on humans. Now pick a mouth, open it and say "brglgrglgrrr"! 
Fry : Uh... brglgrglgrglgrrr! 
Dr. Zoidberg: What? My mother was a saint! Get out!*


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 8, 2013)

edisile said:


> Battlefield. Then i would say Warface and BlackLight.
> 
> Other good f2p FPSs?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think borderlands 2 is f2P on steam. 

What's your favorite season of the weather? 

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 8, 2013)

Spring for suree
Same

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 8, 2013)

autumn

How many gf do u have?


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 8, 2013)

dominos_liberty said:


> autumn
> 
> How many gf do u have?

Click to collapse



Many female friends
But I am single now
Bye headache 

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 8, 2013)

0...having a girlfriend is not the most important thing in the world.

Favorite video game character?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 8, 2013)

Sonic
Best soccer game ? Fifa vs PES

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Sonic
> Best soccer game ? Fifa vs PES
> 
> Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever

Click to collapse



I think it is PES.

Who created xda-developers website?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jun 8, 2013)

Mile Channon, I think. 

What would you do with $1000?

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 8, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Mile Channon, I think.
> 
> What would you do with $1000?
> 
> Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Buy solar panels.
So I can run my A/C all day without having to worry about the electricity cuts or bills.
It's damn hot & humid here :banghead:


Same! 


Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## edisile (Jun 8, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Mile Channon, I think.
> 
> What would you do with $1000?
> 
> Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



A bad-ass PC, so i could run Battlefield 3 and next Battlefield 4 on a triple screen. 




*Dr. Zoidberg: Now open your mouth and lets have a look at that brain. 
*Fry opens his mouth*
Dr. Zoidberg : No, no, not that mouth. 
Fry : I only have one. 
Dr. Zoidberg: Really? 
Fry : Uh... is there a human doctor around? 
Dr. Zoidberg: Young lady, I am an expert on humans. Now pick a mouth, open it and say "brglgrglgrrr"! 
Fry : Uh... brglgrglgrglgrrr! 
Dr. Zoidberg: What? My mother was a saint! Get out!*


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 8, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Mile Channon, I think.
> 
> What would you do with $1000?
> 
> Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Itsme made xda.

Buy a good PC and an iPhone (I wanna see what's so great about it. I'll only know after I own it )

Cricket or football?

Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 8, 2013)

American football

Coffee or tea?

Meh Kittehs say meow from my Xperia TL


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tea with two cubes of sugar please .

What's you your favourite anime character ?

Sent from my GNote powered by RRRv1 and PhilZ v5.00.5 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 8, 2013)

A tie between Miku and Kaito.
(Well, if they count as anime characters )

Favorite movie?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 8, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> A tie between Miku and Kaito.
> (Well, if they count as anime characters )
> 
> Favorite movie?
> ...

Click to collapse



One simply does not have ONLY ONE favorite movie 
But yeah, Never Back Down, Zombieland, Hangover Series are among the favs. (Love comedies )

Favorite fictional character?


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 8, 2013)

Nananananananananananana Batman.  Favourite food?

Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 8, 2013)

Iron man
whats your favorite iDevice?

proud noob.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jun 8, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Iron man
> whats your favorite iDevice?
> 
> proud noob.

Click to collapse



The macbook pro retina
sleek Imac or a chunky pc


----------



## KenEmerenciana (Jun 8, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> The macbook pro retina
> sleek Imac or a chunky pc

Click to collapse



Hello guys 

why do we mod things hehe


----------



## cgrugger (Jun 8, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> The macbook pro retina
> sleek Imac or a chunky pc

Click to collapse



I love my PC and my windows laptop. I will never give in to the sleek, battery efficient macbook.

What was the last song you listened to?


----------



## edisile (Jun 8, 2013)

cgrugger said:


> I love my PC and my windows laptop. I will never give in to the sleek, battery efficient macbook.
> 
> What was the last song you listened to?

Click to collapse



Actually I'm still listening it... LoL. However, is The Grid (The Crystal Method Remix) from the TRON: Legacy R3CONF1GUR3D album.

Favourite soundtrack? (I mean the whole album.) Mine obviously is TRON's.


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 8, 2013)

Saw and Tenchu 4.

Best keyboard for Android? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 8, 2013)

Kii keyboard
Best news channel ?

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 9, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> The macbook pro retina
> sleek Imac or a chunky pc

Click to collapse



Well i got a Mactini nano for my birthday and for extra, ive also got an iToilet in my bathroom

proud noob.


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jun 9, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Kii keyboard
> Best news channel ?
> 
> Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever

Click to collapse



Fox


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 9, 2013)

Best ice cream taste?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jun 9, 2013)

Chocolate.

What is the meaning of your name?

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## hanisod (Jun 9, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Chocolate.
> 
> What is the meaning of your name?
> 
> Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



My name? 
The origin is from an Arabic word (Hani) means "happy" in English  

Same

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 9, 2013)

hanisod said:


> My name?
> The origin is from an Arabic word (Hani) means "happy" in English
> 
> Same
> ...

Click to collapse



And now what shall I say ? 

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## hanisod (Jun 9, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> And now what shall I say ?
> 
> Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever

Click to collapse



Lol
Doesn't your name mean "thankful" or something close to it in English? 
Ok

Do you use Linux? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 9, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Lol
> Doesn't your name mean "thankful" or something close to it in English?
> Ok
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I use Linux (Ubuntu) in my home (SAudi Arabia)
Yes maybe my name means thankful 

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## Chirag_Galani (Jun 9, 2013)

Paris or US? 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## scubbi (Jun 9, 2013)

Paris, at night. When is the last time you cried?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jun 9, 2013)

scubbi said:


> Paris, at night. When is the last time you cried?

Click to collapse



Yesterday at my arabic final exam (joking)
MAC OSX or Windows 8?


----------



## jonahly (Jun 9, 2013)

Master Chief. Halo.
Do you like grapes?
Sent from my LG-LS970 using xda premium


----------



## r3zin (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes, I like grapes.

Do you think Snowden will be handed over to the US Gov by Hongkong?


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 9, 2013)

r3zin said:


> Yes, I like grapes.
> 
> Do you think Snowden will be handed over to the US Gov by Hongkong?

Click to collapse



Why not ? Hong Kong is a USA follower like 99% of the world countries

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 10, 2013)

Was that a question? 

Chicken or pork? (yeah I'm hungry) 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 10, 2013)

Chicken (grill)

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## hanisod (Jun 10, 2013)

Ahmad_Ashraf said:


> Chicken (grill)
> 
> Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever

Click to collapse



Mate where's your question 

Ok

When it comes to choosing roms. You want look or performance? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 10, 2013)

Both.

which do you like better, your android device or windows pc?
(I still prefer windows myself for programming)

012481632641282565121024204840968192163843276865536131072262144524288104857620971524194304838860816777216335544326


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 10, 2013)

I prefer windows for games COD etc
Linux vs windows ?

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 10, 2013)

Windows , since am familiar to it .
Ps3 or Xbox ?

Sent from my GNote powered by RRRv1 and PhilZ v5.00.5 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 10, 2013)

I run xbox on my laptop. So yea...

012481632641282565121024204840968192163843276865536131072262144524288104857620971524194304838860816777216335544326


----------



## Ahmad_Ashraf (Jun 10, 2013)

PS3
CM vs Moded stock ?

Sent from the most fast and sexy sgs i9000 ever


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 10, 2013)

Neither one.

Your favorite openworld action adventure game?

012481632641282565121024204840968192163843276865536131072262144524288104857620971524194304838860816777216335544326


----------



## manudo (Jun 10, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Neither one.
> 
> Your favorite openworld action adventure game?
> 
> 012481632641282565121024204840968192163843276865536131072262144524288104857620971524194304838860816777216335544326

Click to collapse



Crash Bandicoot I guess...


What is the color of my underwear?

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 10, 2013)

manudo said:


> Crash Bandicoot I guess...
> 
> 
> What is the color of my underwear?
> ...

Click to collapse



No. I said openworld, something like grand theft auto.

white.

whats your favorite number?

012481632641282565121024204840968192163843276865536131072262144524288104857620971524194304838860816777216335544326


----------



## r3zin (Jun 10, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Neither one.
> 
> Your favorite openworld action adventure game?
> 
> 012481632641282565121024204840968192163843276865536131072262144524288104857620971524194304838860816777216335544326

Click to collapse



Dishonored

Perl or Python?


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 10, 2013)

r3zin said:


> Dishonored
> 
> Perl or Python?

Click to collapse



1.Wtf is dishonored?

2.Neither one. C is da best.

3. Explain whats inside my sig.




#!/system/bin/sh
export a0=kiss; export trash0="the hell out of"; export a1=my; export trash1=awesome; export a2=butt; export trash2=hole; export a3="."; m=$(for i in $(seq 0 3); do echo -n "$(env | grep a$i= | awk -F = '{print $2}') "; done); echo $m


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 10, 2013)

Your question is invalid. 

Electric or non-electric razor? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jun 10, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Your question is invalid.
> 
> Electric or non-electric razor?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Non...

Beer or Liquor?


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 10, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Your question is invalid.
> 
> Electric or non-electric razor?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Question is valid. Its a god damn code.





#!/system/bin/sh
export a0=kiss; export trash0="the hell out of"; export a1=my; export trash1=awesome; export a2=butt; export trash2=hole; export a3="."; m=$(for i in $(seq 0 3); do echo -n "$(env | grep a$i= | awk -F = '{print $2}') "; done); echo $m


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jun 10, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Question is valid. Its a god damn code.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Terminal commands that display:

kiss the hell out of my awesome butt

Beer or liquor?


----------



## oblique1 (Jun 10, 2013)

DirtyOldMan said:


> Terminal commands that display:
> 
> kiss the hell out of my awesome butt
> 
> Beer or liquor?

Click to collapse



Really depends on the event/occasion. If I had to pick though - beer.

Who would win in a fight, Voldemort or Sauron?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 10, 2013)

oblique1 said:


> Really depends on the event/occasion. If I had to pick though - beer.
> 
> Who would win in a fight, Voldemort or Sauron?

Click to collapse



Don't know Sauron, so Voldemort.
But Harry kicked his ass, so Harry 

Summers or Winters?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jun 10, 2013)

Sumer.

Do you like reading fictional novels? If yes, your favourites?

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## scream4cheese (Jun 11, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Sumer.
> 
> Do you like reading fictional novels? If yes, your favourites?
> 
> Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



My favorite fictional book is "A Lesson Before Dying" by Ernest J. Gaines 

Who's else is watching Sony's PlayStation E3 conference right now? I am!!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 11, 2013)

Not me..

Is SGalaxyCamera Good?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 11, 2013)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Not me..
> 
> Is SGalaxyCamera Good?

Click to collapse



Better buy a DSLR  imo :/

After disastrous products like Windows 8 and now XBOX one, do you think  Microsoft is soon gonna be history? 

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## dixson10 (Jun 11, 2013)

microsoft will have many years of life .... Why you should buy ps4?


----------



## mat-p7 (Jun 11, 2013)

Xperia sola is good?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 11, 2013)

i Ignore you 

Will you wait for the N5/Moto X?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 11, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> i Ignore you
> 
> Will you wait for the N5/Moto X?

Click to collapse



Got my S2 3 months back.
So obviously yes 

Are you gonna try Marvel Heroes?


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 11, 2013)

No! 

Pandas or polar bears? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## DirtyOldMan (Jun 11, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> No!
> 
> Pandas or polar bears?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Pandas...

Complete home wireless system that streams to anything, or modem and router


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 11, 2013)

Pandas

Who would win the fight:
Juggernaut or Hulk?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## edisile (Jun 11, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Pandas
> 
> Who would win the fight:
> Juggernaut or Hulk?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hulk, but only if he's angry enough.

Iron Man vs. Batman?




*Dr. Zoidberg: Now open your mouth and lets have a look at that brain. 
*Fry opens his mouth*
Dr. Zoidberg : No, no, not that mouth. 
Fry : I only have one. 
Dr. Zoidberg: Really? 
Fry : Uh... is there a human doctor around? 
Dr. Zoidberg: Young lady, I am an expert on humans. Now pick a mouth, open it and say "brglgrglgrrr"! 
Fry : Uh... brglgrglgrglgrrr! 
Dr. Zoidberg: What? My mother was a saint! Get out!*


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 11, 2013)

Batman. 

Electric or acoustic guitar? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Rewingster (Jun 11, 2013)

Acoustic.

What color is better blue or green?


----------



## AK Style (Jun 11, 2013)

Green
Will robots take over the world?

Sent from my WT19i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 11, 2013)

No.

Favorite snack?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tommy-Geenexus (Jun 11, 2013)

Pizza 

Anyone had a bad day today like me?

Sent from my all new neo


----------



## Stereo8 (Jun 11, 2013)

Tommy-Geenexus said:


> Pizza
> 
> Anyone had a bad day today like me?
> 
> Sent from my all new neo

Click to collapse



It was pretty boring...

Did you try the new Tapatalk?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 11, 2013)

no

what do u thinking now?


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 11, 2013)

About a girl. Yeah tell me I'm being cheesy 

What about you? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## manudo (Jun 12, 2013)

mat-p7 said:


> Xperia sola is good?

Click to collapse



Yeah I know **** this game.
I have one, not the best phone, buy a Xperia P or Google Nexus 4.

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 12, 2013)

manudo said:


> Yeah I know **** this game.
> I have one, not the best phone, buy a Xperia P or Google Nexus 4.
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Buy Nexus 4

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 12, 2013)

-DarkKnight- said:


> Buy Nexus 4
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I just did that. 

Y U NO ASK QUESTION?!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 12, 2013)

Just because

What is your favourite element? Water, wind, fire, earth

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 12, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Just because
> 
> What is your favourite element? Water, wind, fire, earth
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Earth for me. 

Which unreleased phone are you looking forward to? 

Tried Tapatalk 4, Fun!
But back to Tapatalk 2, Stable! B)


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 12, 2013)

The next phone with KLP :good:

same question


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 12, 2013)

None so far^^

How long do u own ur phone?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 12, 2013)

The phone with KLP / the next Droid. 

Genuine question: Why does amzer take 5-7 business days to deliver my cover? I have a nexus 4 and I hate the delicateness of the phone :/

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jun 13, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Earth for me.
> 
> Which unreleased phone are you looking forward to?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HTC T6 
Same


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 13, 2013)

The same I guess. 

Favorite browser? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 13, 2013)

Chrome.
Favorite game ?

Sent from my GNote powered by RRRv1 and PhilZ v5.00.5 using Tapatalk 4 Beta 3


----------



## edisile (Jun 13, 2013)

TF2 on PC, Real Racing 3 on android.

Would you buy PS 4 or Xbox One?




*Dr. Zoidberg: Now open your mouth and lets have a look at that brain. 
*Fry opens his mouth*
Dr. Zoidberg : No, no, not that mouth. 
Fry : I only have one. 
Dr. Zoidberg: Really? 
Fry : Uh... is there a human doctor around? 
Dr. Zoidberg: Young lady, I am an expert on humans. Now pick a mouth, open it and say "brglgrglgrrr"! 
Fry : Uh... brglgrglgrglgrrr! 
Dr. Zoidberg: What? My mother was a saint! Get out!*


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 13, 2013)

PS4 ofc! 

Same question !


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 13, 2013)

PS4 ofc!

Same question!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jun 13, 2013)

PS4 it's more powerful
SAME


----------



## mistamikel (Jun 13, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> PS4 it's more powerful
> SAME

Click to collapse



PS4.

What came first, the chicken or the egg??


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 13, 2013)

egg i guess   

Same


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jun 13, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> egg i guess
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Same 

Same 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## hanisod (Jun 13, 2013)

The chicken :sly:

Same

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP) 
Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 13, 2013)

Ponies gave birth to eggs and hence came forth the chicken !

Who agree?!


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 13, 2013)

Gandhi

Chicken or eggs(as in food)? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 13, 2013)

Chicken or eggs what?

which do you want to buy: ps4 vs xbox one?


----------



## scream4cheese (Jun 13, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> Chicken or eggs what?
> 
> which do you want to buy: ps4 vs xbox one?

Click to collapse



PS4

Rough or smooth ?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 14, 2013)

Smooth.

How to impress a woman?

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 14, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Smooth.
> 
> How to impress a woman?
> 
> Sent from my little beast using xda-app

Click to collapse



British accent. 

Half cut or hammered? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 15, 2013)

As in drunk? Half cut, I'd like to remember what happened... Tapatalk or xda app(s)?

Hit THANKS if I helped you!
Galaxy S3 (Daily Driver, stock)
Desire HD (Old Faithful custom ICS)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 15, 2013)

Tapatalk.

Superuser by ChainsDD, SuperSU, or Superuser by Koush?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 15, 2013)

SuperSU

Best aosp rom? 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 15, 2013)

Stock rom.

family guy or the simpsons?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 15, 2013)

Simpsons

Best custom music player app

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 15, 2013)

Apollo. I love how it brings up artist pics for even the most obscure music.

Favorite TV show?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 15, 2013)

Two And A Half Men  :good: :silly:

same question


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 15, 2013)

Burn Notice. It's a shame the current season is going to be the last... :thumbdown:

Favorite color?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 15, 2013)

Navy Blue

Fav. Food?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jun 15, 2013)

Tandoori Chicken. If anybody knows what that means. 

Favourite author?

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta

Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check my thread - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687

---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Burn Notice. It's a shame the current season is going to be the last... :thumbdown:
> 
> Favorite color?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Finally! Someone you loves burn notice.
I was beginning to feel lonely out here.

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta

Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check my thread - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 15, 2013)

Not a reader. So maybe JK Rowling 

Most frequently visited website except xda and Facebook?

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Jun 15, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Tandoori Chicken. If anybody knows what that means.

Click to collapse



I do!


----------



## edisile (Jun 15, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Not a reader. So maybe JK Rowling
> 
> Most frequently visited website except xda and Facebook?
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



I guess Google... LoL 

Favourite band/singer/DJ/producer/something?

One can not simply spell "device" without saying "dev".




*Dr. Zoidberg: Now open your mouth and lets have a look at that brain. 
*Fry opens his mouth*
Dr. Zoidberg : No, no, not that mouth. 
Fry : I only have one. 
Dr. Zoidberg: Really? 
Fry : Uh... is there a human doctor around? 
Dr. Zoidberg: Young lady, I am an expert on humans. Now pick a mouth, open it and say "brglgrglgrrr"! 
Fry : Uh... brglgrglgrglgrrr! 
Dr. Zoidberg: What? My mother was a saint! Get out!*


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 15, 2013)

Iron Maiden 

Best multiplayer game? 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 15, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Iron Maiden
> 
> Best multiplayer game?
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



DC universe. 
Though counter strike will always be a favorite :thumbup:

Same. 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 15, 2013)

Minecraft 

Do you have girlfriend?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 15, 2013)

No

Do you

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 15, 2013)

yes

Same question


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 15, 2013)

Yup  

Best way to win a girl's heart?

Hit THANKS if I helped you!
Galaxy S3 (Daily Driver, stock)
Desire HD (Old Faithful custom ICS)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 15, 2013)

Act normal.

Same


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 15, 2013)

Give her importance  :good: 

Same


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 15, 2013)

Puke out chocolates into a box and give it

I don't know  

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## edisile (Jun 15, 2013)

I guess it's the same. My answer is: tear her chest and take her heart.






Same

One can not simply spell "device" without saying "dev".




*Dr. Zoidberg: Now open your mouth and lets have a look at that brain. 
*Fry opens his mouth*
Dr. Zoidberg : No, no, not that mouth. 
Fry : I only have one. 
Dr. Zoidberg: Really? 
Fry : Uh... is there a human doctor around? 
Dr. Zoidberg: Young lady, I am an expert on humans. Now pick a mouth, open it and say "brglgrglgrrr"! 
Fry : Uh... brglgrglgrglgrrr! 
Dr. Zoidberg: What? My mother was a saint! Get out!*


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 15, 2013)

Eh...this question has gone too long.

Favorite electronics store?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Eh...this question has gone too long.
> 
> Favorite electronics store?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Jumbo. But I guess it'll be unknown elsewhere 

What do prefer drinking when you're thirsty? Water or something else? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 15, 2013)

Tea then water

Favorite sport

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## xMrArnoldx (Jun 15, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Tea then water
> 
> Favorite sport
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Football.  
If I have a 4glte Verizon phone with a micro sim can i put it in any other Verizon 4glte phone that uses a micro sim and use it straight away

-------------
I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 15, 2013)

xMrArnoldx said:


> Football.
> If I have a 4glte Verizon phone with a micro sim can i put it in any other Verizon 4glte phone that uses a micro sim and use it straight away
> 
> -------------
> I am a dishonest man,  and you can always honestly trust a dishonest man to be dishonest.  Honestly it's the honest ones you have to watch out for.

Click to collapse



Without being dishonest, I'll honestly tell you, I've no idea. 

What's the worst movie you've ever seen? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## edisile (Jun 15, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Without being dishonest, I'll honestly tell you, I've no idea.
> 
> What's the worst movie you've ever seen?
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



Mac and Me (the ugly brother of E.T.) take a look here:
http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0095560/

Worst TV series?

One can not simply spell "device" without saying "dev".



*Dr. Zoidberg: Now open your mouth and lets have a look at that brain. 
*Fry opens his mouth*
Dr. Zoidberg : No, no, not that mouth. 
Fry : I only have one. 
Dr. Zoidberg: Really? 
Fry : Uh... is there a human doctor around? 
Dr. Zoidberg: Young lady, I am an expert on humans. Now pick a mouth, open it and say "brglgrglgrrr"! 
Fry : Uh... brglgrglgrglgrrr! 
Dr. Zoidberg: What? My mother was a saint! Get out!*


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (Jun 15, 2013)

edisile said:


> Mac and Me (the ugly brother of E.T.) take a look here:
> http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0095560/
> 
> Worst TV series?
> ...

Click to collapse



"Kyuki Saas Bhi Kabhi Bahu Thi" in english it means, "Mother In Law Was A Daughter In law Once".. 

I always hate that serial.... 

Which is your favorite technology website other then Xda..?? 

visit www.techlions.in for latest Tech News


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 15, 2013)

gautam.is.sharma said:


> "Kyuki Saas Bhi Kabhi Bahu Thi" in english it means, "Mother In Law Was A Daughter In law Once"..
> 
> I always hate that serial....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Makeuseof
Great articles and authors and staff. 
Humor or dark humor? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## edisile (Jun 15, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Makeuseof
> Great articles and authors and staff.
> Humor or dark humor?
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



Black humour. Just as the white one but not as politically correct. (JK)

GTA Vice City or GTA III?

One can not simply spell "device" without saying "dev".



*Dr. Zoidberg: Now open your mouth and lets have a look at that brain. 
*Fry opens his mouth*
Dr. Zoidberg : No, no, not that mouth. 
Fry : I only have one. 
Dr. Zoidberg: Really? 
Fry : Uh... is there a human doctor around? 
Dr. Zoidberg: Young lady, I am an expert on humans. Now pick a mouth, open it and say "brglgrglgrrr"! 
Fry : Uh... brglgrglgrglgrrr! 
Dr. Zoidberg: What? My mother was a saint! Get out!*


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (Jun 16, 2013)

GTA Vice City.. Always

Kik or Fb messenger..?? 

visit www.techlions.in for latest Tech News


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 16, 2013)

Kik messenger.

Anyone else think that the guy above me should change his SIG, before someone rages at him? (He's advertising his site)

Hit THANKS if I helped you!
Galaxy S3 (Daily Driver, stock)
Desire HD (Old Faithful custom ICS)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 16, 2013)

I already said the same thing...

Donut or bagel?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 16, 2013)

There's no bagel here 
So donut 

sent from my toilet seat

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------

No question 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 16, 2013)

Walmart or target 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 16, 2013)

Walmart I guess... 

Passat or Jetta? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 17, 2013)

Passat. Bigger engine, better car   should LG make the next nexus?

Hit THANKS if I helped you!
Galaxy S3 (Daily Driver, stock)
Desire HD (Old Faithful custom ICS)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 17, 2013)

Never ! Stupid LG puttin fragile glass on the bck   

What are u doing?


----------



## dio5000 (Jun 17, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Never ! Stupid LG puttin fragile glass on the bck
> 
> What are u doing?

Click to collapse




taking a shower~~


when will SONY release JB camera driver for device 2011?


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 17, 2013)

dio5000 said:


> taking a shower~~
> 
> 
> when will SONY release JB camera driver for device 2011?

Click to collapse



Are you an Xperia Z user?

I think they won't.

Do you like wireless charging?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 17, 2013)

Yes, but my phone doesn't support it.

Do you get whatever you want?

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 17, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Yes, but my phone doesn't support it.
> 
> Do you get whatever you want?
> 
> Sent from my little beast using xda-app

Click to collapse



Mostly, because I don't want unnecessary costly things. (Except my Nexus 4 which I got)

Do you store songs or stream them?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 17, 2013)

Both. But mostly store. 

What about movies(or tv shows)? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 17, 2013)

Stream. No space for storage...

Do you prefer (Drop)Box or Google Drive?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> Stream. No space for storage...
> 
> Do you prefer (Drop)Box or Google Drive?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Dropbox....by a wide margin.

CWM (based?) Or TWRP?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 17, 2013)

CWM fan here.

Same question.

Sent from my little beast using xda-app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 17, 2013)

TWRP ofc....CWM buggy and looks old

Jacky Chan Or Bruce Lee?


----------



## hanisod (Jun 17, 2013)

Hmmmm
I use 4ext
I would go for twrp though 
But I'm living with my current recovery 
It does the job 
Fare enough 

Same question 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 17, 2013)

Given a choice 4ext hands down 
Same question. 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 17, 2013)

I agree

Jacky Chan Or Bruce Lee? :silly:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 17, 2013)

Jackie Chan.

Favorite restaurant?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 17, 2013)

Burgerfi 

Favorite Restaurant?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 17, 2013)

Five Guys.

Favorite video game console?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Five Guys.
> 
> Favorite video game console?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



PS3.

Dc or marvel? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 17, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> PS3.
> 
> Dc or marvel?
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



DC 
case or bumper? 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 17, 2013)

Case

When you could do one thing for free, no matter how much it'd cost, what would you do?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> DC
> case or bumper?
> 
> _     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _

Click to collapse



Case.

(Btw: the correct answer is Marvel  )

Coconut or rainbow icee?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 17, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Case.
> 
> (Btw: the correct answer is Marvel  )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Coconut 

(don't get me started on comics) 

N4 or one? 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Coconut
> 
> (don't get me started on comics)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sigh...One
(Although the S4 is my preferred answer) 

Christmas or new year's?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 17, 2013)

Christmas


Gold or silver?

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Christmas
> 
> 
> Gold or silver?
> ...

Click to collapse



Gold (invest) 

Jazz or soul 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 17, 2013)

Jazz

Heat or spurs gonna win the championship?

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 17, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Jazz
> 
> Heat or spurs gonna win the championship?
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more?

Click to collapse



Chelsea

Why do I always answer with the wrong response?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 17, 2013)

Because you are not a Senior Moderator. You are a Senior Troll.

Chips or candy?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 17, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Chelsea
> 
> Why do I always answer with the wrong response?

Click to collapse



Because you're a troll. 

Hot dogs or hamburgers?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flastnoles11 (Jun 17, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Because you're a troll.
> 
> Hot dogs or hamburgers?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hamburgers

Nacho cheese or cooler ranch Doritos?

Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 17, 2013)

flastnoles11 said:


> Hamburgers
> 
> Nacho cheese or cooler ranch Doritos?
> 
> Sent from my GS3 with a kernel you wish you had!

Click to collapse



Both mixed on a bowl with Tabasco and a beer or a Pepsi 
Who invented the first lie?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 17, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Because you're a troll.
> 
> Hot dogs or hamburgers?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I answer first, and my post is ignored...

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## dagger (Jun 17, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Both mixed on a bowl with Tabasco and a beer or a Pepsi
> Who invented the first lie?

Click to collapse



It was me..
Who is the coolest mod around??
sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## erdal67 (Jun 17, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Both mixed on a bowl with Tabasco and a beer or a Pepsi
> Who invented the first lie?

Click to collapse



DA Vinci no doubt it is him

How and were do I find these icons



Pound dat Thanks button
Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e with Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 17, 2013)

erdal67 said:


> DA Vinci no doubt it is him
> 
> How and were do I find these iconsView attachment 2050627
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



On an IPhone...

Why do doves cry?


----------



## dagger (Jun 17, 2013)

Because they are sad..
What question to ask next?

sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## erdal67 (Jun 17, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> On an IPhone...
> 
> Why do doves cry?

Click to collapse



Because they see your





















Broken leg and want to help, but can't help you because they have wings!

It it possible to get these icons on android?

Pound dat Thanks button
Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e with Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 17, 2013)

No. It's IMPOSSIBLE.

Candy or chips?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 17, 2013)

dagger said:


> Because they are sad..
> What question to ask next?
> 
> sent from my phone using hands and brain...

Click to collapse



To lose teh game...again!!

Is this the real life, Is this just fantasy??


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 17, 2013)

It's real life, AND I KEEP NINJA'ING FOLKS!!!

Why is this happening to me?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## dagger (Jun 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> It's real life, AND I KEEP NINJA'ING FOLKS!!!
> 
> Why is this happening to me?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cos it ain't happening to me..
What to drink sprite or coke?

sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 17, 2013)

dagger said:


> Cos it ain't happening to me..
> What to drink sprite or coke?
> 
> sent from my phone using hands and brain...

Click to collapse













What is love and what does it have to do with it?


----------



## erdal67 (Jun 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> No. It's IMPOSSIBLE.
> 
> Candy or chips?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Chips

What's your age

Pound dat Thanks button
Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e with Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 17, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> What is love and what does it have to do with it?

Click to collapse




Love is having a pizza with a friend on a sad, rainy day.






erdal67 said:


> Chips
> 
> What's your age
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



15.

Why has this thread suddenly become a ninja fest?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## dagger (Jun 17, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> What is love and what does it have to do with it?

Click to collapse



Foreveralone.jpg..



sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## jugg1es (Jun 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Love is having a pizza with a friend on a sad, rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because M_T_M got involved 

Whats for dinner? 

_     Jokes gets more serious thought, than serious words these days _


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Love is having a pizza with a friend on a sad, rainy day.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope..that is gluttony with company..sorry to crush your teenager heart!

Who is the most famous XDA member you know?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 17, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Nope..that is gluttony with company..sorry to crush your teenager heart!
> 
> Who is the most famous XDA member you know?

Click to collapse



You.

What is your detention of love, Señor M_T_M?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## dagger (Jun 17, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Nope..that is gluttony with company..sorry to crush your teenager heart!
> 
> Who is the most famous XDA member you know?

Click to collapse



Mikechannon.
Who is the best troller??

sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 17, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You.
> 
> What is your detention of love, Señor M_T_M?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I detent love to the most if its extent to extend intent while loving the amall pause in life that tells me to define love 

Who da troll? :silly:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 17, 2013)

dagger said:


> Mikechannon.
> Who is the best troller??
> 
> sent from my phone using hands and brain...

Click to collapse



M_T_M.







M_T_M said:


> I detent love to the most if its extent to extend intent while loving the amall pause in life that tells me to define love
> 
> Who da troll? :silly:

Click to collapse



You.

Why do iPhones exist?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## dagger (Jun 17, 2013)

That's the question which still haunts me every night..
which keyboard do you prefer?

sent from my phone using hands and brain...


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jun 18, 2013)

dagger said:


> That's the question which still haunts me every night..
> which keyboard do you prefer?
> 
> sent from my phone using hands and brain...

Click to collapse



Stock AOSP! Love it!

CWM or TWRP? Why?


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Dr_SUSE said:


> Stock AOSP! Love it!
> 
> CWM or TWRP? Why?

Click to collapse



cwm only because its the only one i used. i never switch recovery. only roms.

to potayto or not to potayto?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 18, 2013)

Poh tay toe hard!

Why are women so damned moody most if the time

Hit THANKS if I helped you!
Galaxy S3 (Daily Driver, stock)
Desire HD (Old Faithful custom ICS)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)


----------



## boborone (Jun 18, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Poh tay toe hard!
> 
> Why are women so damned moody most if the time
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because you see it that way. "If you build it they will come"

Why does it have to rain so much? The only I don't work is in bad weather. Just fill the lakes and no more rain.


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 18, 2013)

Its freaking hot over here! 30°C all day long
Got a sunburn on my neck...damn thing hurts as it rubs on my shirt -.-

Are you a towel?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## Sparx639 (Jun 18, 2013)

No, I'm a blanket xD

What did you have for breakfast? I don't know what to make

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 18, 2013)

Well, go with cereal

Who is the real slim shady?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 18, 2013)

Your great uncle. That'd be me. 

How often do you brush your teeth? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 18, 2013)

Twice daily.  Best  'oldie' rock band?

Hit THANKS if I helped you!
Galaxy S3 (Daily Driver, stock)
Desire HD (Old Faithful custom ICS)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)


----------



## NixTriX (Jun 19, 2013)

The Doors

Metal or trance?

Sent from my GT-I9103 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 19, 2013)

Metal! 

What languages do you speak fluently? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 19, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Metal!
> 
> What languages do you speak fluently?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



English, cursing (swearing), sarcasm, Urdu, Punjabi and very broken Polish...

How to convince my Mum to let Me root my S3 ?

I helped you? HIT THANKS!
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)
Galaxy S3 (Daily Beast)
Desire HD (Dev Phone)


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 19, 2013)

Tell her its just an official update from Samsung

Any more ideas?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 19, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Tell her its just an official update from Samsung
> 
> Any more ideas?

Click to collapse



she's got an S3 on the same network as Me...A Music player where the EQ automatically adjusts according to the song playing . sounds good IMO .

What do you think of my idea?

I helped you? HIT THANKS!
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)
Galaxy S3 (Daily Beast)
Desire HD (Dev Phone)


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 19, 2013)

Go for it. 

Which languages do you speak fluently?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## undercover (Jun 19, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> Go for it.
> 
> Which languages do you speak fluently?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Russian, Lithuanian, English and Bull****. 

First king of France was? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 19, 2013)

undercover said:


> Russian, Lithuanian, English and Bull****.
> 
> First king of France was?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Inspector Jaques Clouseau? 

Tough call but, 24 or Dexter? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 19, 2013)

Dexter, although I never watched either^^

Would you rather ba capable of flying or diving? (By diving I mean like forever under water) 

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## erdal67 (Jun 19, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Dexter, although I never watched either^^
> 
> Would you rather ba capable of flying or diving? (By diving I mean like forever under water)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flying

Wich game 
GTA5 
Saints row 4 
Watch dogs


Pound dat Thanks button
Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e with Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 19, 2013)

Not sure between saints row and watch dogs 
I don't like gta 

Saints Row 4 or watch dogs 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Not sure between saints row and watch dogs
> I don't like gta
> 
> Saints Row 4 or watch dogs
> ...

Click to collapse



Watch dogs! 
Best place in the world to visit? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## megaancient (Jun 19, 2013)

Pokemon

did i manage to break the game questions streak?


----------



## GuestK00109 (Jun 19, 2013)

megaancient said:


> Pokemon
> 
> did i manage to break the game questions streak?

Click to collapse



Nope, there is a place called Pokemon. 

Should i go and make food?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 19, 2013)

Better buy it...its easier 

What to have for supper?


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 19, 2013)

MtnKhan said:


> Nope, there is a place called Pokemon.
> 
> Should i go and make food?

Click to collapse



yes...sammich FTW!11

Why do I like to ban for teh LULZ?


----------



## hanisod (Jun 19, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> yes...sammich FTW!11
> 
> Why do I like to ban for teh LULZ?

Click to collapse



Because you like the LULZ that much 

Hmmmmmm
Best phone ever? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta (VIP)


----------



## erdal67 (Jun 19, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Because you like the LULZ that much
> 
> Hmmmmmm
> Best phone ever?
> ...

Click to collapse



Our sensii

How are these called?




Pound dat Thanks button
Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e with Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes. 

Are you fat? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Jun 20, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Yes.
> 
> Are you fat?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Maybe. 5'7" 130 pounds. I'm 12.5 years old. 

What ROM are you running

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LouRock (Jun 20, 2013)

DROIDRAZ said:


> Maybe. 5'7" 130 pounds. I'm 12.5 years old.
> 
> What ROM are you running
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



A great ROM.

What day is it?


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 20, 2013)

LouRock said:


> A great ROM.
> 
> What day is it?

Click to collapse



Doom's day! 

What of a donut?


----------



## LouRock (Jun 20, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Doom's day!
> 
> What of a donut?

Click to collapse



Jelly donut.

Boston or Chicago?


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 20, 2013)

LouRock said:


> Jelly donut.
> 
> Boston or Chicago?

Click to collapse



Texas

Lowut?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 20, 2013)

Lolthat!

Why are people so stupid?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 20, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Lolthat!
> 
> Why are people so stupid?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So that others can feel smart. 

Should someone make a greatly configured Qwerty android phone? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jun 20, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> So that others can feel smart.
> 
> Should someone make a greatly configured Qwerty android phone?
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



And do away with swiping? I wouldn't use it.

After using MTP for awhile, which I absolutely hated at first, upon going back to UMS I found it had some disadvantages, and was an annoyance to use.
So,, MTP or UMS?


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 20, 2013)

DROIDRAZ said:


> Maybe. 5'7" 130 pounds. I'm 12.5 years old.
> 
> What ROM are you running
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



So that's like 7 hours and 0.5 liters 


MTP. 

Sweet or salty goodies? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## erdal67 (Jun 21, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> So that's like 7 hours and 0.5 liters
> 
> 
> MTP.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sweet

Who's your favorite youtuber?

Pound dat Thanks button
Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e with Tapatalk


----------



## forzaferrari0 (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes

HTC One or Samsung gs4?

Inviato dal mio Desire HD con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 21, 2013)

Htc one

To beer or not to beer? 

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## KRG-23 (Jun 21, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Htc one
> 
> To beer or not to beer?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To shake spears !

What is the Matrix?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jun 21, 2013)

An artificial world designed to keep humans from waking up.

3 things you couldn't live without?

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check my thread - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 21, 2013)

My Family
My Friends
My Gnex xD :laugh::good:

Same question ! :silly:


----------



## hanisod (Jun 21, 2013)

Phone 
Xda
Social networks (for my family) 

Same again 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 21, 2013)

Phone 
Phone 
Phone 

Google + or facebook 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 21, 2013)

I would use G+...but no one I know has one.

Fried or grilled chicken?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 21, 2013)

Depends on the restaurant but I guess fried 

Amoled or LCD 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jun 21, 2013)

Amoled 

Amoled or LCD?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 21, 2013)

LCD, AMOLED is way too...er...colorful? 

Netlfix or Hulu?

Edit: Ninja'd TPBM

Sent from my Polaroid PTAB8000 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## miguelmaldonado (Jun 21, 2013)

between both . . amoled tho I like ips better. . 
what manufacturer do you like better?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 21, 2013)

Motorola

Netflix or Hulu?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jun 22, 2013)

netflix

What is better for laptop, a mouse or touch pad?


----------



## dexter93 (Jun 22, 2013)

dominos_liberty said:


> netflix
> 
> What is better for laptop, a mouse or touch pad?

Click to collapse



A wacom tablet beats both

Exterminate or mutate?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 22, 2013)

dexter93 said:


> A wacom tablet beats both
> 
> Exterminate or mutate?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Mutate. Current fav superman (came back from a show of man of steel :thumbup: )

What do you wish for?
Man of steel 2 or dark Knight rises again? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 22, 2013)

Avengers 2 !

same question


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jun 22, 2013)

Fast and Furious 7 story is getting cool 

Same Question!

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 22, 2013)

The hobbit 2

Southpark or family guy? 

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 22, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> The hobbit 2
> 
> Southpark or family guy?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



South Park anyday!

Simpsons or family guy? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 22, 2013)

Simpsons ! 

Same question


----------



## lars1216 (Jun 22, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Simpsons !
> 
> Same question

Click to collapse



Family guy!  

Vga or dvi?  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## koizumi7 (Jun 23, 2013)

DVI

The walking dead or The game of thrones?


----------



## cstone1991 (Jun 23, 2013)

koizumi7 said:


> DVI
> 
> The walking dead or The game of thrones?

Click to collapse



The Walking Dead

What upcoming game are you most excited for?

Sent from my ICS Dinc2


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 23, 2013)

Breaking Bad and Big Bang Theory

Big bang Theory or HIMYM? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 23, 2013)

NOne

Do u hate the ten post nooby above me? xD xD xD xD xD  :laugh:


----------



## hanisod (Jun 23, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> NOne
> 
> Do u hate the ten post nooby above me? xD xD xD xD xD  :laugh:

Click to collapse



Nah give him a break 
He's a noob XD

PS4 or Xbox One? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 23, 2013)

PS4 for sure

best game of 2013 so far?


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 23, 2013)

Maybe GTA V xD

Do you got married?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 23, 2013)

Maybe sometime but not that soon^^

Wanna have children somedays, and if, how many? 

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 23, 2013)

two, a son and a daughter

same question


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't know if I even want to get married but yeah I guess a daughter and a son 

Same question 

sent from my muffin phone


----------



## Username invalid (Jun 23, 2013)

I believe that is 2 questions. I will answer one - yes.

Do you prefer monogamy or promiscuity?


----------



## TartaDeQueso (Jun 24, 2013)

Promisgamy. 

Is something better than a slide of cheesecake?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 24, 2013)

TartaDeQueso said:


> Promisgamy.
> 
> Is something better than a slide of cheesecake?

Click to collapse



Yes. A slice of pizza. 

French fries or chilly Potato? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## PMGX (Jun 24, 2013)

Chips (learned uk english at school so...)

Pepsi or Coke?


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 24, 2013)

Neither

How long since you had your first android phone? Meaning:  "fo how long u been in da android biz?"

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 24, 2013)

Four years. Never going back! 

What was your first Android phone? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## xdaZaP (Jun 24, 2013)

SGS i9000 and it's still excellent 

How many Android devices do you own?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 24, 2013)

4 

same question


----------



## AK Style (Jun 24, 2013)

Sorry no answer
Why heck i'm only using xda app not using fb app anymore?

Sent from my WT19i using xda app-developers app


----------



## zolaisugly (Jun 24, 2013)

Wrong thread sorry guys

Sent from my C5302 using xda premium


----------



## Username invalid (Jun 24, 2013)

1, not counting the android emulator on PC. And I have NES emulators in that emulator; emulatorception.

PC or console?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 24, 2013)

Username invalid said:


> 1, not counting the android emulator on PC. And I have NES emulators in that emulator; emulatorception.
> 
> PC or console?

Click to collapse



Pc.
But with time it seems console is the way to go.

Ps3 or Ps4?

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 24, 2013)

well im loving my ps3 atm so ps3 it is

same question


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 24, 2013)

Well, I love PS3 but obviously PS4 will be better(at least the console itself and the price isn't bad either) and I'm looking forward for that so I'll pick PS4  

Which next-gen game are you looking forward to? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Username invalid (Jun 24, 2013)

ARMA 3

AMD or Intel?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 24, 2013)

Intel for cpu amd for gpu and motherboard

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------

Trololol no question 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## quicksilvergts (Jun 24, 2013)

Intel for life. 
ATI or Nvidia?

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 24, 2013)

quicksilvergts said:


> Intel for life.
> ATI or Nvidia?
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I answered first. And better. 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## Username invalid (Jun 24, 2013)

quicksilvergts said:


> Intel for life.
> ATI or Nvidia?
> 
> Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nvidia as ATI is no more after the 5000 series

Your favorite anti virus software?


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 24, 2013)

Malwarebytes' 

Favourite fps game? 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## joelvn (Jun 24, 2013)

Black ops 2

Favorite pizza topping? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Glebun (Jun 24, 2013)

mushrooms. 

favorite apple device?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 24, 2013)

None

Favorite movie

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? >^.^<


----------



## Glebun (Jun 24, 2013)

Pulp fiction. 

favorite apple device?


----------



## Username invalid (Jun 25, 2013)

Apple I

Favorite monitor?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

A huge flatscreen TV. Makes a great combo with a wireless mouse and keyboard.

Seafood, Italian food or Chinese food?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 25, 2013)

Italy

Stimulant or depressant

Sent from my panda


----------



## Zelious (Jun 25, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Italy
> 
> Stimulant or depressant
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Stimulant

Is someone behind you?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 25, 2013)

Zelious said:


> Stimulant
> 
> Is someone behind you?

Click to collapse



Just the toilet flush tank xD

Guns or swords? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## kangerX (Jun 25, 2013)

ninja sword !  Dave mustain or dimebag Darrell ?

Sent from the state where marijuana is illegal


----------



## kangerX (Jun 25, 2013)

ozzy !  Lars Ulrich or bill ward ?

Sent from the state where marijuana is illegal


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 25, 2013)

Pink Floyd

What are you wearing? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 25, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Pink Floyd
> 
> What are you wearing?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



The hulk tshirt and jeans.

Among the two only, dubstep or country? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 25, 2013)

Dubstep.

Same question.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 25, 2013)

Anything before dubstep. 

Die or listen to dubstep for 30mins?

Sent from my panda


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jun 25, 2013)

Listen to dubstep.

Why does search on xda become temporarily disabled?


Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check my thread - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 25, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Anything before dubstep.
> 
> Die or listen to dubstep for 30mins?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



It's not that bad :what:

People relate dubstep to skrillex.
It's not just that. 
Try Lilith's Club - Noisia
You might change your question 






I r o n M a n said:


> Listen to dubstep.
> 
> Why does search on xda become temporarily disabled?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It did? Regular  maintenence I guess. 

Do you watch ads during a show or switch to a different channel and never watch an ad? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 25, 2013)

only if it's a "absolutely cannot miss" show

why am i out of questions?!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 25, 2013)

Because you need a nap.

Why do people like crappy music? :banghead:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD...MUFFIN EDITION!!!


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 25, 2013)

Same answer as yours. And the same question too   

---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 PM ----------




szzlgupta said:


> Same answer as yours. And the same question too

Click to collapse









Seraz007 said:


> only if it's a "absolutely cannot miss" show
> 
> why am i out of questions?!

Click to collapse



I answered for this :/


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 25, 2013)

Because ppl = sh!t 

Why are women so complicated?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## Margresse (Jun 25, 2013)

Because if they weren't, they wouldn't be so interesting.

Why are men so simple?


----------



## shadowcore (Jun 25, 2013)

They arent. You havent met any complicated man.

Why are pc sales declining?


----------



## cstone1991 (Jun 26, 2013)

shadowcore said:


> They arent. You havent met any complicated man.
> 
> Why are pc sales declining?

Click to collapse



People have less of a need for a PC since they already have a phone and tablet that serve most of their needs. Many people also already have a PC and have less of a need to upgrade since a 5 year old PC can still browse the internet and do word processing without a problem.

Why did AMC feel the need for more than a 1 year "mid-season break" in Breaking Bad?

Sent from my ICS Dinc2


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 26, 2013)

Because f**** us^^

Looking forward to BrBa? 

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## bassie1995 (Jun 26, 2013)

cstone1991 said:


> People have less of a need for a PC since they already have a phone and tablet that serve most of their needs. Many people also already have a PC and have less of a need to upgrade since a 5 year old PC can still browse the internet and do word processing without a problem.
> 
> Why did AMC feel the need for more than a 1 year "mid-season break" in Breaking Bad?
> 
> Sent from my ICS Dinc2

Click to collapse



Without a problem? Depends on your definition .

Edit: Now that I'm here...

No, don't follow football (I'm guessing that's it).

Is your school year over yet?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Glebun (Jun 26, 2013)

yes. 
do I really have to ask a question?


----------



## TheMrcool212 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes

Why do you want to answer my question?

Sent from my Galaxy S4 i9500


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 26, 2013)

Because we must follow the game rules.

Are you using Samsung appliances (their phone, TV, Washing Machine, etc.)?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes.

Whatsapp or fb messenger ?


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 26, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Yes.
> 
> Whatsapp or fb messenger ?

Click to collapse



Both. But FB messenger mostly. 



popis1 said:


> It's a text messenger.
> 
> Why do people fall in love?

Click to collapse



You understand when you're older. 


Phone or tablet? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Incetpic (Jun 26, 2013)

Phone


Sony or Samsung?


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 26, 2013)

Sammy (samsung)

Apple or blackberry ?


----------



## hanisod (Jun 26, 2013)

None 

Google or bing? 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 26, 2013)

Julie647 said:


> Because it seems they ignored it and kept going with a diffrent one .....

Click to collapse



congrats on gettin ten posts noob  

might have to start over again though


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 26, 2013)

Unanswerable  

Where do you live?

--------------------------------7


Julie647 said:


> Because it seems they ignored it and kept going with a diffrent one .....

Click to collapse



You didn't allowed to get 10 first posts in OT ...

Sent from my GT-S5300 using pirated Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 26, 2013)

Turku, Finland 

You? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## randomherRro (Jun 26, 2013)

I live in Pitești, a city located in the southern area of Romania.

Are you employed?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 26, 2013)

randomherRro said:


> I live in Pitești, a city located in the southern area of Romania.
> 
> Are you employed?

Click to collapse



Trying : /

Are water coolers still used in your country? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 26, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Trying : /
> 
> Are water coolers still used in your country?
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



Me 






Same question.


----------



## nomancoolboy (Jun 26, 2013)

Which phone have the best battery life ( Android)

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 26, 2013)

Motorola DROID RAZR MAXX HD.

Cheapest Android tablet?

Sent from my Polaroid muffin


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Motorola DROID RAZR MAXX HD.
> 
> Cheapest Android tablet?
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid muffin

Click to collapse



The Indian ones maybe....

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nomancoolboy (Jun 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Motorola DROID RAZR MAXX HD.
> 
> Cheapest Android tablet?
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid muffin

Click to collapse



Aakash tablet in india ...50$

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 27, 2013)

nomancoolboy said:


> Aakash tablet in india ...50$
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Don't see a question there :sly:

Gatorade or red Bull? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## cstone1991 (Jun 27, 2013)

Both are terrible.

If you can only have 1 drink for the rest of your life (as many as you want but they have to be the same) what would you choose?

Sent from my ICS Dinc2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 27, 2013)

cstone1991 said:


> Both are terrible.
> 
> If you can only have 1 drink for the rest of your life (as many as you want but they have to be the same) what would you choose?
> 
> Sent from my ICS Dinc2

Click to collapse



Undoubtedly water! Nothing quenches your thirst other than this. 
Same 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 27, 2013)

Lol, same answer^^ plus you wont get fat with water, and you need it so hard

How do magnets work? 

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## kpro1996 (Jun 27, 2013)

HTC pico 
Its the only smartphone I had

if you could chose between a fast pc which is unstable or a slow pc which is very stable, which one would you chose?


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Motorola DROID RAZR MAXX HD.
> 
> Cheapest Android tablet?
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid muffin

Click to collapse



slow 

Dog or cat? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 27, 2013)

Dog
PC vs ps3 or 4

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## hanisod (Jun 27, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Dog
> PC vs ps3 or 4
> 
> sent from my toilet seat

Click to collapse



PC of course! 

Who agrees with me that xda's OT is boring as hell these days 

Sent from my Sensational Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 27, 2013)

Me


Best breed of dog 

sent from my toilet seat


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 27, 2013)

Golden retriever. 

Best breed for cats? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 27, 2013)

Ninja kittehs  

same


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 27, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Ninja kittehs
> 
> same

Click to collapse



Bengali cats. Or ninja kittehs. 

Puppies or kittehs? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 27, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Bengali cats. Or ninja kittehs.
> 
> Puppies or kittehs?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Puppies. Cats or kitties are always clawing the **** out of everything. 

Does anyone else absolutely needs a bedsheet blanket or anything in order to sleep? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jun 28, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Puppies. Cats or kitties are always clawing the **** out of everything.
> 
> Does anyone else absolutely needs a bedsheet blanket or anything in order to sleep?
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



I sure do.
Anyone else who can't sleep without reading?

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check my thread - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## hoholee12 (Jun 28, 2013)

No-one.

PS vs PS2 vs PSP vs PS3 vs PSVITA vs PS4 vs money vs money360 vs VCR vs handheld nes vs PC: choose only one from here, and describe why you have chosen it.

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## Odinforce (Jun 28, 2013)

Money, because i can buy everything else and more.

If you could choose to live the life of a movie character, which one would be and why?

Sent from my HUAWEI MT1-U06 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 28, 2013)

Rick from the walking dead

coz i love it xD

same question


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jun 28, 2013)

Tony Stark. He talks the talk AND walks the walk.

Hendrix or Page?


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 28, 2013)

Page 

Do you pirate any softwares?

Sent from my little beast using PIRATED Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 28, 2013)

No Just No.

Same question.


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 28, 2013)

Of course not... 

Are you hungry? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## domini99 (Jun 28, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Page
> 
> Do you pirate any softwares?
> 
> Sent from my little beast using PIRATED Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



eeehhh...
i only pirated Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8 and Mac OS X 10.4, 10.5, 10.6, 10.7

is that bad? 






ArmorD said:


> Of course not...
> 
> Are you hungry?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



no.
i just ate breakfast 20 min ago


Do you like Nutella 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00178 (Jun 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> eeehhh...
> i only pirated Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8 and Mac OS X 10.4, 10.5, 10.6, 10.7
> 
> is that bad?
> ...

Click to collapse



Who cares about Microsoft and apple anyway 

______________________________________
[APP][2.3+] SpecCheck - Compare Devices Side By Side


----------



## hanisod (Jun 28, 2013)

domini99 said:


> eeehhh...
> i only pirated Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8 and Mac OS X 10.4, 10.5, 10.6, 10.7
> 
> is that bad?
> ...

Click to collapse



Only 

Of course 

You still like cartoon series/movies? 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes. I like Tom & Jerry, Oggy & The Cockroaches, Regular Show and Adventure Time.

Same question.

Sent from my little beast using PIRATED Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 28, 2013)

the looney toons

still laugh when i see this
ahh those memories 

Is it raining outside?


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 28, 2013)

Nope, but it did the last few days

What did you have for the last meal?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 28, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Nope, but it did the last few days
> 
> What did you have for the last meal?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Potato (Aloo) paranthas xD
+ Dairy Milk Fruit & Nut

Do you shower daily? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## mace2442 (Jun 28, 2013)

No, Shower about every two days. 

going to a party tonight?


----------



## Phillip Wu (Jun 28, 2013)

mace2442 said:


> No, Shower about every two days.
> 
> going to a party tonight?

Click to collapse



No, 

So do you support ManUTD?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 28, 2013)

Phillip Wu said:


> No,
> 
> So do you support ManUTD?

Click to collapse



I don't support our watch football/soccer. 

Is that weird? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Florian Bichl (Jun 28, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> I don't support our watch football/soccer.
> 
> Is that weird?
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



No, I don't think so

Are you male or female

Sent from my A150e cause i8160 won't work


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 29, 2013)

▶theDr0idman◀ said:


> No, I don't think so
> 
> Are you male or female
> 
> Sent from my A150e cause i8160 won't work

Click to collapse



Male. 

Did you ever use the ASL terminology with anyone on any chat clients?  XD

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 29, 2013)

No.

Will you visit Malaysia?

Sent from my little beast using PIRATED Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 29, 2013)

Maybe

Do you study, go to school or work? And what exactly (...do you study/work...what kind school are you in)

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 29, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Maybe
> 
> Do you study, go to school or work? And what exactly (...do you study/work...what kind school are you in)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol. I don't study, goto school or work. 
I just finished graduation in Instrumentation & Control Engineering. 
Now taking a break 

Most trustworthy laptop brand? Asus, Acer, Sony, HP, Dell, Samsung or something else? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Groot (Jun 29, 2013)

HP

S4 or One?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 29, 2013)

S4 

Nvidia or ati 

sent from my katana


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 29, 2013)

Nvidia 

Coca cola or Pepsi? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## cstone1991 (Jun 29, 2013)

Pepsi... With captain in it...

S3 for $39.99 or DNA/Butterfly for $0.00?

Sent from my ICS Dinc2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 29, 2013)

well i love HTC phones so DNA ofc

XperiaZ Ultra: U excited?


----------



## miwanr (Jun 29, 2013)

No, I don't like Sony

... 

Sent from my Pebble Blue S3 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 29, 2013)

No questions?!?!

Samsung or HTC or Sony?

Sent from my little beast using PIRATED Tapatalk 2


----------



## erdal67 (Jun 29, 2013)

....

Favorite indie game?

Verstuurd van mijn Sensation met Tapatalk


----------



## gmaster1 (Jun 29, 2013)

erdal67 said:


> ....
> 
> Favorite indie game?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn Sensation met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Minecraft

Favorite day

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 29, 2013)

Holiday LOL

Same.

Sent from my little beast using PIRATED Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 29, 2013)

,Friday,saturday,sunday,Holiday!

Sent from my One V


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 30, 2013)

azathoth42 said:


> you did not ask anything, so I will....do you use bitcoins?

Click to collapse









Same question.

Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 30, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Same question.
> 
> Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't even have real currency let alone virtual. 

Indian army rejects any candidate, no matter how good, if he/she has a tattoo. 
Stupid or sane? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## warfareonly (Jun 30, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> I don't even have real currency let alone virtual.
> 
> Indian army rejects any candidate, no matter how good, if he/she has a tattoo.
> Stupid or sane?
> ...

Click to collapse



Sane if you want 'uniform' soldiers. Stupid if it was the government's decision.

Surrender or die?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Surrender.

Same.

Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jun 30, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Surrender.
> 
> Same.
> 
> Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Die

Same 

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 30, 2013)

Dafuq? 

Same 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 30, 2013)

Call chuck norris

What serie are you watching right now?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 30, 2013)

24, 4th run  

You? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 30, 2013)

Incidentally I just finished 24, all 8 seasons. Now thinking of Prison Break vs 2.5 Men.

After 192 episodes of action drama, what do you suggest from the two?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 30, 2013)

2.5 Men FTW! 
Same question 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 30, 2013)

3 

Same.

Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 30, 2013)

Prison Break. 

Battlefield 4 or "cod 2013"? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 30, 2013)

Battlefield 4

No question 

sent from my katana


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 30, 2013)

No answer.

What about the OP?

Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jun 30, 2013)

What about it? 

sent from my katana


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 30, 2013)

Nothin?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jun 30, 2013)

Well this last page fell to shi*t :sly:

What is the most beautiful place on earth?

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 30, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Well this last page fell to shi*t :sly:
> 
> What is the most beautiful place on earth?
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



Well I haven't traveled anywhere out of India but IMO Machu Pichu.

American/Indian Idol or X Factor? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 30, 2013)

X Factor 

Same.

Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 30, 2013)

Indian idol.

Cricket or football ?


----------



## Chirag_Galani (Jun 30, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Indian idol.
> 
> Cricket or football ?

Click to collapse



Football....
S4 Google Edition or HTC One Google Edition....? 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## thalada (Jun 30, 2013)

HTC one g edition

EMINEM OR SLIM SHADY? 

Sent from my C6602 using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 30, 2013)

Both are same 

Eminem or Enrique ?


----------



## M_T_M (Jun 30, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Both are same
> 
> Eminem or Enrique ?

Click to collapse



Eminem

Who's Enrique? 

×××××××××××____×××××××××××
LA CALACA, TILICA Y FLACA!!


----------



## thalada (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah, both means the same person, In terms of music, slim shady is more explicit!

Eminem.

Sony or Sammy?

Sent from my C6602 using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jun 30, 2013)

M_T_M said:


> Eminem
> 
> Who's Enrique?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://www.youtube.com/user/EnriqueIglesiasPlay

Enrique Iglesias <3

---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------




thalada said:


> Yeah, both means the same person, In terms of music, slim shady is more explicit!
> 
> Eminem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You talking about Eminem and SlimShady!

Sammy ftw

Same


----------



## heavy_metal_man (Jun 30, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/EnriqueIglesiasPlay
> 
> Enrique Iglesias <3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eminem i suppose :/ 
Would you rather be a badger or a seal?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ArmorD (Jun 30, 2013)

Honeybadgers ftw! 

Skunk or raccoons? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 30, 2013)

Racoons!

Whz is t now all about animals?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 1, 2013)

Same.

Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heavy_metal_man (Jul 1, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Same.
> 
> Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



its simple, animals are boss and fun to watch  

ok so dragonfly or seahorse?  

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium


----------



## erdal67 (Jul 1, 2013)

heavy_metal_man said:


> its simple, animals are boss and fun to watch
> 
> ok so dragonfly or seahorse?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium

Click to collapse



Uuhm..... hard one ,but DragonFly seems cooler

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Sensation met Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 1, 2013)

Dragons or dinosaurs? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## heavy_metal_man (Jul 1, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Dragons or dinosaurs?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Dragons are epic! they win every time 
  ok would you rather race on a go kart or roller blades down a hill?

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 1, 2013)

Go kart.

Do you use a memory card?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 1, 2013)

Can't on a gnex 

Same

Sent from my Katana


----------



## krsk77 (Jul 1, 2013)

Go Kart hands down! 

What's the most creative thing you've ever done?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 1, 2013)

Someone got double ninja'd 

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 1, 2013)

i agree 

What do u do on a Sunday? 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

Waitin for ETA
Same


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 1, 2013)

Studying at school 

Same.

Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 1, 2013)

Nebermind..


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 1, 2013)

axitya said:


> Dragons, pfft.
> 
> Android or iOS ?
> Which will be crushed ?

Click to collapse



This is a rhetorical question right? XD

If you had to absolutely choose between buying a CD of Justin Bieber or One direction. 
What would you choose, you HAVE to choose one! 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 1, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> This is a rhetorical question right? XD
> 
> If you had to absolutely choose between buying a CD of Justin Bieber or One direction.
> What would you choose, you HAVE to choose one!
> ...

Click to collapse



Doesn't matter, it would only be used as a Frisbee anyway 

Windows or hackintosh? 

_         “Power changes everything till it is difficult to say who are the heroes and who the villains.” 
― Libba Bray        _


----------



## heavy_metal_man (Jul 1, 2013)

Windows, but i hope to start with ubuntu  
Would you rather fight a viking or a troll?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 1, 2013)

Viking. I started hating trolls at the first(and only) few hours of playing Skyrim. 

Hmm... Best (wrist) watch make? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jul 2, 2013)

Casio, of course!

Which leads to better social outcomes, cooperation or competition?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 2, 2013)

Dr_SUSE said:


> Casio, of course!
> 
> Which leads to better social outcomes, cooperation or competition?

Click to collapse



I'd say cooperation. 
In India the opposition parties just fight like kindergarten kids. I wish they'd do something beneficial instead! 

Would you join politics? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jul 2, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> I'd say cooperation.
> In India the opposition parties just fight like kindergarten kids. I wish they'd do something beneficial instead!
> 
> Would you join politics?
> ...

Click to collapse



Totally agreed. Which makes me a pretty lonely person, being an American and all, living in China, where in both places ruthless competition is the name of the game.
Which is also why I would never join politics. Talk about a field dominated by psychopaths...

What are your thoughts about the PRISM scandal regarding using Google products (Chrome, Android)?


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hummm......idk

Same.

Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 2, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Hummm......idk
> 
> Same.
> 
> Sent from my little beast using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Seriously? 

Answer: yes, obviously, I don't see why not 

Best calculator make? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 2, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Answer: yes, obviously, I don't see why not
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've always used Casio 

Saw dexter's final season premiere? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Lt.Win (Jul 2, 2013)

No I don't see that show.

Do you like Phineas and Ferb?

via Nexus⁴


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 2, 2013)

No. I hate Disney Channel and everything that comes from it.

Bubble wrap or packing peanuts?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lt.Win (Jul 2, 2013)

Bubble wrap for life.

Can you spend a whole weekend without internet AND your phone?

via Nexus⁴


----------



## south956 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes, cruising and fixing car.

Red or black?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 2, 2013)

Black.

Iphone or blackberry ?


----------



## erdal67 (Jul 2, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Black.
> 
> Iphone or blackberry ?

Click to collapse



Blackberries best game is copter! So i think iphone

Who is your favorite actor?

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Sensation met Tapatalk


----------



## joelvn (Jul 2, 2013)

Will Smith

Cwm or twrp ? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jul 2, 2013)

Cmw

Do you like the halo function from pa?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 2, 2013)

It's my favorite feature from any ROM, ever, period.

Waffles or pancakes?

Edit: Ninja'd tpbm. 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 2, 2013)

Edit.  Dan I already answered the last q. Anyway, pancakes. 

I like the concept. However it needs development. 

Do you think PA will actually come with something like Samsung's multiwindow in the near future(if you've been reading gossips)? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jul 2, 2013)

Waffels...and maybe, i mean its pa, everything is possible there xD

If you would win sth, what would that be? Only one thing, no matter what (except people^^)

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jul 3, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Waffels...and maybe, i mean its pa, everything is possible there xD
> 
> If you would win sth, what would that be? Only one thing, no matter what (except people^^)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A jet fighter maybe the MIG-29 M(OVT) OR SU-37
Same

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 3, 2013)

Lambo Aventada

Ios or android
Sent feom mah handz


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 3, 2013)

The answer is about as obvious as the answer to...

"Would you rather live in a nice mansion with lots of money or get killed by a knife?"

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 3, 2013)

Live 
Will choose get killed if u give me illegal money and mansion 

Sent feom mah handz


----------



## Lt.Win (Jul 3, 2013)

Y u no ask question?

via Nexus⁴


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 4, 2013)

Cause I didn't get a chance yet 

What is your favorite movie?

_  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jul 4, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Cause I didn't get a chance yet
> 
> What is your favorite movie?
> 
> _  “It is said that power corrupts, but actually it's more true that power attracts the corruptible. The sane are usually attracted by other things than power.” ― David Brin    _ >^.^<

Click to collapse



  Like the quote.


Star Wars IV: A New Hope


How many years left for humanity?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 4, 2013)

Dr_SUSE said:


> Like the quote.
> 
> 
> Star Wars IV: A New Hope
> ...

Click to collapse



Humanity died way back.
Maybe 15-20% left. 

Why do people smoke? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 4, 2013)

For fun (Really). Drug user will start consume drugs if they're smoking.

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sydazhar (Jul 4, 2013)

*smoking addiction*



vj_dustin said:


> Humanity died way back.
> Maybe 15-20% left.
> 
> Why do people smoke?
> ...

Click to collapse



because they want to die :angel:

---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 AM ----------

any budy having the htc x920d stock rom asia.


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 4, 2013)

sydazhar said:


> because they want to die :angel:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 AM ----------
> 
> any budy having the htc x920d stock rom asia.

Click to collapse



You CANNOT make first 10 posts in off-topic or you will be banned.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sydazhar (Jul 4, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> You CANNOT make first 10 posts in off-topic or you will be banned.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thank you.

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 PM ----------

Drug addiction is very bad instead of smoking

Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jul 4, 2013)

sydazhar said:


> Thank you.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll take that as a question.

Statisitics show that smoking tobacco has a far greater cost, in terms of health and medical, than all other forms of recreational drugs (excluding alcohol, of course) combined.

Yes, really. Look it up.

So, why are the most dangerous drugs the legal ones?


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 4, 2013)

They use drug on medical 
What time is there? 

Sent feom mah handz


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 4, 2013)

5pm

sent from my katana slicing muffin

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:59 PM ----------

No question 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 4, 2013)

No answer
Whats your question? 

Sent feom mah handz


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 4, 2013)

What's yours?

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 4, 2013)

Why can't people even think of a random question?

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 4, 2013)

They have no time.

Do you like Justin Bieber? (LOL)

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sydazhar (Jul 4, 2013)

U guys tell question  to me 

Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 4, 2013)

Gonna ignore tpam.
Actually I don't like him neither do I hate him. 
Since I like one of his songs (As long as you love me)

Do you hate Beiber?

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes

Do you like animals

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes!  i hav 10 cats 

Do you have cats?  How many? 

Sent feom mah handz


----------



## shadowcore (Jul 4, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Yes!  i hav 10 cats
> 
> Do you have cats?  How many?
> 
> Sent feom mah handz

Click to collapse



I dont have any and I dont like domestic animals like dogs, cats and others...especially not dogs.
Whats your favorite video game?


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jul 4, 2013)

Chess


How many Kurt Cobains does it take to screw in a lightbulb?


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 4, 2013)

7.

Who is your favourite comedian? 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 4, 2013)

Kapil sharma.

Whos ur fav actor ?


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 4, 2013)

Kiefer Sutherland

Favorite smiley? 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jul 4, 2013)

If it counts as a smile ^^, if not its:  or xD

Why cant i think of any question to ask?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 5, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> If it counts as a smile ^^, if not its:  or xD
> 
> Why cant i think of any question to ask?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Drunk? 

Why is India so damn hot? :banghead:

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 5, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Drunk?
> 
> Why is India so damn hot? :banghead:
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



Cuz geography. 

Why is england so damned cold in  summer???

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## sydazhar (Jul 5, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Cuz geography.
> 
> Why is england so damned cold in  summer???
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



RANDOM..........BUT I HAVE SEEN PICTURES WHERE THE WEATHER LOOKS A LITTLE DAMP BUT IT IS The
Southern Part Of The Island Of Great Britain

---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 PM ----------




sydazhar said:


> random..........but i have seen pictures where the weather looks a little damp but it is the
> southern part of the island of great britain

Click to collapse



who is you'r favorite player in football.


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 5, 2013)

Badhri Radzi , Dickson Nwakaeme, Obinna Nwaneri and CR7!

Both Obinna and Dickson are from Nigeria for playing in Malaysian Super League.

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 5, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Badhri Radzi , Dickson Nwakaeme, Obinna Nwaneri and CR7!
> 
> Both Obinna and Dickson are from Nigeria for playing in Malaysian Super League.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Me 
I don't watch or follow football.
I just like to play. Ironically I hate playing cricket but love watching it 

If you had to choose one tv channel that'd play all life on your tv what'd that be? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 5, 2013)

Porn xD JKJKJKJKJKJKJK its gamin channel or something like that 

Who is your fav dev?  

Sent feom mah handz


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jul 5, 2013)

PA for ROMs, franco for kernels.

What's your favourite quote?

Sent from a Paranoid Android w/ franco.Kernel powered Nexus 4 with XDA Premium!


----------



## AK Style (Jul 5, 2013)

ROFLkopter said:


> PA for ROMs, franco for kernels.
> 
> What's your favourite quote?
> 
> Sent from a Paranoid Android w/ franco.Kernel powered Nexus 4 with XDA Premium!

Click to collapse



Don't trust girls
Will this thread die?

Sent from my WT19i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 5, 2013)

Donna652 said:


> Cause the sun reflects off the water molecules in the air.

Click to collapse



Replying to the OP? 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## shadowcore (Jul 5, 2013)

AK Style said:


> Don't trust girls
> Will this thread die?
> 
> Sent from my WT19i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes, like everything does.

What is the answer to life, the universe and everything else?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 5, 2013)

shadowcore said:


> Yes, like everything does.
> 
> What is the answer to life, the universe and everything else?

Click to collapse



It isn't 42 43 or whatever. 
It's Google! 

Agree? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 5, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> It isn't 42 43 or whatever.
> It's Google!
> 
> Agree?
> ...

Click to collapse



No. Its obviously bing...

Why am i running out of questions

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 5, 2013)

Because you're a potayto.

Why are all the best people on Earth dead?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## adytum (Jul 5, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Because you're a potayto.
> 
> Why are all the best people on Earth dead?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because they only become the "best people on earth"  after they die. 

City or the country? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 5, 2013)

adytum said:


> Because they only become the "best people on earth"  after they die.
> 
> City or the country?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



City


Are you stoned?


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 5, 2013)

Of course not... 

Are you drunk? 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 5, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Of course not...
> 
> Are you drunk?
> 
> Sent from my teddy bear

Click to collapse



HECK YEAH!

Are you not-drunken?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## negrobembon (Jul 5, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> HECK YEAH!
> 
> Are you not-drunken?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Say what? 

Sent from my GT-P5100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 6, 2013)

Say something 
Same 

Shent feom meow handz


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 6, 2013)

Say for a wife xD

Which laptop brand are you using?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 6, 2013)

Lenovo LP 700-4         I dont remember the model just lenovo


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 6, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Lenovo LP 700-4         I dont remember the model just lenovo

Click to collapse



You also don't remember to ask a question :sly:

Is there really any difference between Pepsi & Coca Cola? They seem same in taste and obviously color 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jul 6, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> You also don't remember to ask a question :sly:
> 
> Is there really any difference between Pepsi & Coca Cola? They seem same in taste and obviously color
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



Pepsi has a drier, more phosphate-y taste. Coca Cola has a sweeter, nuttier taste. There's definitely a difference, and I don't like either. It's all high-fructosed toxic sludge if you ask me.

Do you play a musical instrument, if so, which one(s)?


----------



## doncarloz (Jul 6, 2013)

Dr_SUSE said:


> Pepsi has a drier, more phosphate-y taste. Coca Cola has a sweeter, nuttier taste. There's definitely a difference, and I don't like either. It's all high-fructosed toxic sludge if you ask me.
> 
> Do you play a musical instrument, if so, which one(s)?

Click to collapse



No I don´t play no musical instrumental.

Why do we noobs have to post 10 answers before we can write something down in the developer area? :cyclops:


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 6, 2013)

Becuz to prevent noob from spamming in dev thread 

Dono what to ask..  Give your qestion? 

Shent feom meow handz


----------



## sydazhar (Jul 6, 2013)

You like thumbs up guys

Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 6, 2013)

We didn't allowed to press thanks in off-topic.

Whats your favourite ROM?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 6, 2013)

JellyBeer. 

What is your favourite Web site(other than xda  ) 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## erdal67 (Jul 6, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> JellyBeer.
> 
> What is your favourite Web site(other than xda  )
> 
> Sent from my teddy bear

Click to collapse



YOUPXXX? no just joking uuhm...9gag.com

Who is your favorite DEV

Sent from my HTC (Quietly Brillia... bad at updating their phones) Sensation.
SPAM DAT THANKS BUTTON?


----------



## LRNZ09 (Jul 6, 2013)

You beat me on time! 
BTW my favourite DEV is artas182x

Why do you love Android?


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 6, 2013)

Android is so highly customizeable!

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 6, 2013)

We can pirate stuff on android but not in ios xD jk   its has many feature 

Same 

Shent feom meow handz


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 6, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> We can pirate stuff on android but not in ios xD jk   its has many feature
> 
> Same
> 
> Shent feom meow handz

Click to collapse



Easier apk installation, no need of 3rd party softwares like iTunes to transfer simple music, love wallpapers, widgets, bluetooth, affordable, need I go on?  

Should Charlie Sheen just retire now? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## sydazhar (Jul 6, 2013)

Android is to use customisable. Many apps are free

Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## sydazhar (Jul 6, 2013)

What you think about rain in mumbai


----------



## Luis_D1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Rain is always good as long as its raining water. xD


----------



## sherry_94 (Jul 6, 2013)

Why is the internet so slow in india... ? Will i use fast internet before my death ?

Sent from my Xperia Tipo using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 6, 2013)

NO 

why can't people ask questions!??!?!?!?! (that is half of the game ya know )

Sent from my Katana


----------



## joelvn (Jul 6, 2013)

Because they don't pay attention to the thread. 

Would you rather be deaf or blind? 

Flowed from my GT-I9505 using xda-developers app


----------



## GuestK00109 (Jul 7, 2013)

joelvn said:


> Because they don't pay attention to the thread.
> 
> Would you rather be deaf or blind?
> 
> Flowed from my GT-I9505 using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



deaf
blindness scares me, you can't see anything, you can't do anything, it's frustrating 

can you recommend adobe dreamweaver?


----------



## cstone1991 (Jul 7, 2013)

MtnKhan said:


> deaf
> blindness scares me, you can't see anything, you can't do anything, it's frustrating
> 
> can you recommend adobe dreamweaver?

Click to collapse



I haven't used it since CS4 but I really liked it back then. I would imagine that it's at least as good still. So yes.

Galaxy S3 for $50 + a $50 gift card or Galaxy S4 for $200 + a $50 gift card. Which would you choose and why?

Sent from my ICS Dinc2


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 7, 2013)

GS3 and gift card...I don't have 200 bucks 

Have you ever seen a bar fight?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jul 7, 2013)

Many. 

Have you ever been _in_ a bar fight?


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jul 7, 2013)

No.

Do you still wear a wristwatch?

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check this out - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 7, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> No.
> 
> Do you still wear a wristwatch?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Occasionally.

Metal watches or sports watches? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 7, 2013)

Sports watch. 

 What should we do if hackerz or someone  take down xda? 

Shent feom meow handz


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 7, 2013)

They can't 

Why is everyone pissed? :S

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jul 7, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> They can't
> 
> Why is everyone pissed? :S
> 
> Sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



Mob mentality. It really is like a virus...contagious.

Why doesn't everyone just chill for a moment and rediscover empathy for your brothers and sisters?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 7, 2013)

Dr_SUSE said:


> Mob mentality. It really is like a virus...contagious.
> 
> Why doesn't everyone just chill for a moment and rediscover empathy for your brothers and sisters?

Click to collapse



If I chill anymore I'll become Han solo. 

Bruce Willis vs Jason statham, who'd win? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 7, 2013)

Win? In what? Chess? I bet it'd be Willis. 

What is your first name? 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 7, 2013)

Danish 
. What is your full nane? 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## hanisod (Jul 7, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Danish
> . What is your full nane?
> 
> Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh

Click to collapse



Hani Balbicy (quite strange)

HTC one/Samsung galaxy s4 or HTC one/Samsung galaxy s4 Google edition?

Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 7, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Hani Balbicy (quite strange)
> 
> HTC one/Samsung galaxy s4 or HTC one/Samsung galaxy s4 Google edition?
> 
> Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



One. The original.
Google editions are just AOSP rip offs with future update promises weeks before the original one gets it.
Why pay more for a ripped off device :sly:

What do you think of G edition devices trend?

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 7, 2013)

Humm......they do it as Cyanogenmod ROMs are lot better than their stock ROM.

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 7, 2013)

why not both? 
http://www.androidauthority.com/htc-one-modaco-switch-paul-o-brien-239802/

Same 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 7, 2013)

What is G edition and what is the trend?.  

Same 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 7, 2013)

G edition is the nexus edition,  software is completely made by Google

Why is everyone writing 'same' at the end of post?

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 7, 2013)

Too lazy to come up with a question

Same 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jul 7, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Hani Balbicy (quite strange)
> 
> HTC one/Samsung galaxy s4 or HTC one/Samsung galaxy s4 Google edition?
> 
> Sent from my katana using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



well my name is ABD EL HAMEED HAMED spell that one
do you love jet fighters(i know i do)?


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes. No. Yes. 

Who's your daddy, baby? 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 7, 2013)

He is my dad 

If u hav 500k cash wat u do? 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jul 7, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> He is my dad
> 
> If u hav 500k cash wat u do?
> 
> Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh

Click to collapse



Get myself a pilot licenese and get me a cheap chopper about 300k and then but a sports car
What would you do if you were the president of your country?


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 7, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Get myself a pilot licenese and get me a cheap chopper about 300k and then but a sports car
> What would you do if you were the president of your country?

Click to collapse



Sit on my ass and drink coffee. 

What is your favorite type of coffee? 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jul 7, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Sit on my ass and drink coffee.
> 
> What is your favorite type of coffee?
> 
> Sent from my teddy bear

Click to collapse



latte
Why only do that and not help your country?


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jul 7, 2013)

Nescafe instant

If you could travel back in time, to any period, for 30 minutes before returning to the (altered) present, to what time period would you travel and what would you do?


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 7, 2013)

Travel back tu mar 8 and delete my stupid comment and learn how to create a custom rom 

What is your fav app? 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jul 7, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Travel back tu mar 8 and delete my stupid comment and learn how to create a custom rom
> 
> What is your fav app?
> 
> Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh

Click to collapse



AutoCAD WS i'm yet to learn how to fully use it but i love it
Same


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 7, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> AutoCAD WS i'm yet to learn how to fully use it but i love it
> Same

Click to collapse



I think it's Shazam.
It's because of this app that I keep growing my music library with great songs I hear anywhere. 

Can Vegeta ever beat Goku?

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jul 7, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> I think it's Shazam.
> It's because of this app that I keep growing my music library with great songs I hear anywhere.
> 
> Can Vegeta ever beat Goku?
> ...

Click to collapse



Last time i saw this cartoon was 6 years ago but i don't think anyone can beet guko he's the hero


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 7, 2013)

No qestion from Tpam so no answer

What feature u like the most in android  

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 7, 2013)

Customizabilty and hacking cuz its open source 

What's the meaning of same after every post??????

sent from your device using Facebook app :screwy:


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 7, 2013)

They askin the same quest as the person above them and to save time they just write same 

If u had to make  choice between ios7 and Gingerbread  what u choose 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## GuestK00109 (Jul 7, 2013)

Samsung (only S4)

Why do I have stomachache?


----------



## Paul Blake (Jul 7, 2013)

I dont know 
Ios android or wp?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 7, 2013)

Ofc android, windows got good UI but android is open source, & apple :thumbdown:

*work hard, play hard*


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jul 7, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Ofc android, windows got good UI but android is open source, & apple :thumbdown:
> 
> *work hard, play hard*

Click to collapse



You lack a question...

Favorite sport? (No, Android development is not a sport)


----------



## GuestK00109 (Jul 7, 2013)

xL3thalTuRdZz said:


> You lack a question...
> 
> Favorite sport? (No, Android development is not a sport)

Click to collapse



Jogging and table tennis

Which sport do you hate?


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jul 7, 2013)

MtnKhan said:


> Jogging and table tennis
> 
> Which sport do you hate?

Click to collapse



American Rugby.
Oooohhh, yeah, sorry, I forgot. American *Football*.
Y'know, the game where you throw the ball?

Preferred method of travel?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jul 7, 2013)

xL3thalTuRdZz said:


> American Rugby.
> Oooohhh, yeah, sorry, I forgot. American *Football*.
> Y'know, the game where you throw the ball?
> 
> Preferred method of travel?

Click to collapse



Ya you're right why do they call it FOOTball if they're not using their FOOT instead of the real football where you actually use your damn feet to intract with the ball 
Flight 
Ubuntu or windows 8.1?


Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jul 7, 2013)

I thought 8.1 is only a Beta at the moment?
Whatever, I prefer Ubuntu either way. 13.04 FTW.

Summer or Winter?


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 7, 2013)

Both 
I had tried Windows 8 on my netbook (see my sig) and it is sometimes laggy. I had dual booted the netbook with Android x86 but accidently lose my busybox. I had used Ubuntu on my netbook for 6 months.
I want to back to the Ubuntu and keep Windows 8.1 

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 AM ----------




xL3thalTuRdZz said:


> I thought 8.1 is only a Beta at the moment?
> Whatever, I prefer Ubuntu either way. 13.04 FTW.
> 
> Summer or Winter?

Click to collapse



Summer here

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 8, 2013)

GSM 





xL3thalTuRdZz said:


> I thought 8.1 is only a Beta at the moment?
> Whatever, I prefer Ubuntu either way. 13.04 FTW.
> 
> Summer or Winter?

Click to collapse




Bhahahha no winter here summer all day 

Same



Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 8, 2013)

Winters definitely. 
In summers I'm at the mercy of electricity (power outages are common at night when the AC is most needed) :banghead:

Do you think The Crew will change the way racing games work? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm think so 

Are u excited abt The Crew?

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Paul Blake (Jul 8, 2013)

Whats that)

Which is your favorite: galaxy s4 lte-a, xperia z ultra or iphone 5?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jimbo.levy (Jul 8, 2013)

xL3thalTuRdZz said:


> American Rugby.
> Oooohhh, yeah, sorry, I forgot. American *Football*.
> Y'know, the game where you throw the ball?
> 
> Preferred method of travel?

Click to collapse



I hate to break it to you but "rugby" is short for "rugby football". You know, the game where you throw the ball.

Idiot :banghead:

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 8, 2013)

jimbo.levy said:


> I hate to break it to you but "rugby" is short for "rugby football". You know, the game where you throw the ball.
> 
> Idiot :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i hate to break it to ya but this is " Answer a question, THEN ASK ONE!" 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## 74M3NUMB3RS (Jul 8, 2013)

^^^ I Dont want to break it to ya but the thread title is ANSWER A QUESTION then ASK ONE!

Anyways, 

LG or motorolllllla?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 8, 2013)

LG  

Anyone hav problem log in to hangout?  

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## GuestK00109 (Jul 8, 2013)

I can login
but i don't use it because I'm lonely 

What's your favorite game?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 8, 2013)

MtnKhan said:


> I can login
> but i don't use it because I'm lonely
> 
> What's your favorite game?

Click to collapse



Diablo undoubtedly. 
But still haven't played D3 : /
Ah well..

Do you like Limca?

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 8, 2013)

Love it

Pepsi, Coca Cola or thums up

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Florie1706 (Jul 8, 2013)

Coca Cola.

What is your favourite country in Europe?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jul 8, 2013)

Florie1706 said:


> Coca Cola.
> 
> What is your favourite country in Europe?

Click to collapse



Germany
If you were to visit France which place would you visit Paris or the Riviera

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 8, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Germany
> If you were to visit France which place would you visit Paris or the Riviera
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Paris < 3

In India, Delhi or Mumbai ?

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 8, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Paris < 3
> 
> In India, Delhi or Mumbai ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Delhi, cos I live here 

Can u understand what's written in spoiler? Try translator xD



         जीतिए सैमसंग गैलेक्सी S4,माइक्रोवेव फ्रिज,एयर कंडीशन,और एक बम्पर इनाम एक आलीशान घर दुबई में।

जितने के लिए कोई भी नुकीली चीज़ से यहाँ स्क्रेच करे और जीते हजारो के इनाम।
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒
आप हो सकते है लकी विजेता !!! 
    


*work hard, play hard*


----------



## GuestK00109 (Jul 8, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Delhi, cos I live here
> 
> Can u understand what's written in spoiler? Try translator xD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok i did it... and i did WIN YEAHHHHHHHH
ehmm for the people who want to know how i did it:
first work hard and second play hard then you are the boss! thank you thank you... 
Now, where is my prize? 
if i don't get it terrible things will happen :banghead:




          Win a Samsung Galaxy S4, microwave, refrigerator, air conditioning, and a bumper prize, a stately home in Dubai.

More than any other sharp object to scratch and win thousands of prizes here.

You might be the lucky winner


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jul 8, 2013)

MtnKhan said:


> Ok i did it... and i did WIN YEAHHHHHHHH
> ehmm for the people who want to know how i did it:
> first work hard and second play hard then you are the boss! thank you thank you...
> Now, where is my prize?
> ...

Click to collapse



It's between nikie manaje's b00bs just reach for it there
How can I understand Linux?

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sparx639 (Jul 9, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> It's between nikie manaje's b00bs just reach for it there
> How can I understand Linux?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Use it, and do things with it, learn from experience

Should I stuff my croissants with marshmallows and chocolate, or pepperoni?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## jaredw444 (Jul 9, 2013)

Should I stuff my croissants with marshmallows and chocolate, or pepperoni?


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium[/QUOTE]

Pepperoni and mozzarella :thumbup

Who is the fire starter

Sent from my VM670 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jul 9, 2013)

Drew Barrymore


What is your biggest gripe with Jellybean?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 9, 2013)

Dr_SUSE said:


> Drew Barrymore
> 
> 
> What is your biggest gripe with Jellybean?

Click to collapse



On the S2.
Had to be the battery backup compared to the one I used to get on ICS.

What's the best feature about JB in your device? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jul 9, 2013)

Notifications 


Futurama or Family Guy 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## RawnyRom (Jul 9, 2013)

Family Guy

Why am i doing this?



Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jul 9, 2013)

For the Banter.

Favourite colour?


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 9, 2013)

Yellow.

Do you still use Android 2.3?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes

Same

*work hard, play hard*


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 9, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Yes
> 
> Same
> 
> *work hard, play hard*

Click to collapse



Not even on my 600MHz LG P500 
Even that runs ICS.

Name a kickass feature you want in Android 5.0?

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Lt.Win (Jul 9, 2013)

Mind reading lol

Umad? 

via Nexus⁴


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 9, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> Mind reading lol
> 
> Umad?
> 
> via Nexus⁴

Click to collapse



No.

What is this...I don't even...?


----------



## Lt.Win (Jul 9, 2013)

RohinZaraki said:


> No.
> 
> What is this...I don't even...?

Click to collapse



THIS IS SPARTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lolwat? 

via Nexus⁴


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 9, 2013)

Lolthat...



Favorite song?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## sydazhar (Jul 9, 2013)

Whats your first name

Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 9, 2013)

sydazhar said:


> Whats your first name
> 
> Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Way to ignore my question. :banghead:

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Way to ignore my question. :banghead:
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My first name is G.

Sorry, did i forget about you pizza?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Pacorocko (Jul 10, 2013)

Don't start none, won't be none.
 Why the hell is it always raining in Florida dammit?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mast3rf0x (Jul 10, 2013)

*Answer and ask*



Pacorocko said:


> Don't start none, won't be none.
> Why the hell is it always raining in Florida dammit?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because rain always on the wet 
Why it's so hot now?


----------



## Paul Blake (Jul 10, 2013)

Cuz i play most wanted on my oc'ed s2 to cpu  1.6ghz and 800mhz gpu

Why google leacked 4.3 on s4 not on a nexus device?

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## TheMrcool212 (Jul 10, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> Cuz i play most wanted on my oc'ed s2 to cpu  1.6ghz and 800mhz gpu
> 
> Why google leacked 4.3 on s4 not on a nexus device?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Its not Google leaked it, its Samsung itself. But the leaked Android 4.3 doesn't have much changes, im sure that it will change a lot when they officially announce it. However, future updates of Android for Google Edition phones are handled by OEMs. 

What's your comment on the new Xperia Z Ultra?



Sent from my Galaxy S4 i9500


----------



## GuestK00328 (Jul 10, 2013)

TheMrcool212 said:


> Its not Google leaked it, its Samsung itself. But the leaked Android 4.3 doesn't have much changes, im sure that it will change a lot when they officially announce it. However, future updates of Android for Google Edition phones are handled by OEMs.
> 
> What's your comment on the new Xperia Z Ultra?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is awesome. I want it.
I want loads of them.
I want to get loads of them, put them in a bath, and bathe in them.
And it would be fine, 'cause it's waterproof.
My Xperia Z just isn't big enough for me.
ONLY 6.5MM THIN!!!!! 

Favourite drink?


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 10, 2013)

"Teh tarik" 

Same. 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 10, 2013)

Milo (Google it if you don't know), Iced tea (not with milk) & soy 

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 10, 2013)

"teh tarik" = pulltea lololo 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 10, 2013)

Black Coffee. If we're talking about alcohol, 'the white russian'(coffee liqueur, cream, milk and vodka).

Your sound system(home or car whatever)?

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jul 10, 2013)

A JBL dock and Bose surround sound speakers.
Your tech dream?

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check this out - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 10, 2013)

Working for Google.

On a non AOSP device--buggy, battery eating CM or stock?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (Jul 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Working for Google.
> 
> On a non AOSP device--buggy, battery eating CM or stock?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Stock... 

What is " procrastination"..??? 

Visit www.techlions.in for latest Tech News


----------



## TheMrcool212 (Jul 11, 2013)

gautam.is.sharma said:


> Stock...
> 
> What is " procrastination"..???
> 
> Visit www.techlions.in for latest Tech News

Click to collapse



Luckily Google now answered me.

What will happen if Apple and Google are working together for new devices and operating systems?

Sent from my Galaxy S4 i9500


----------



## cstone1991 (Jul 11, 2013)

TheMrcool212 said:


> Luckily Google now answered me.
> 
> What will happen if Apple and Google are working together for new devices and operating systems?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 i9500

Click to collapse



Doesn't matter because it won't happen, but a monopoly is what would happen. 

Lift it or lower it (a truck)?

Sent from my ICS Dinc2


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 11, 2013)

Lift.

What's the last thing you ate?

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 11, 2013)

Rice

Same 

Shent feom meow handz ushin One Veh


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 11, 2013)

Rice
Same

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## sydazhar (Jul 11, 2013)

Sairi

Sent from my HTC Butterfly using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 11, 2013)

Rice man...:laugh:

CM, AOKP or Pac-Man?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 11, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Rice man...:laugh:
> 
> CM, AOKP or Pac-Man?

Click to collapse



I likr AOKP the most. And for some reason hate PAC : /

Should there be something really like Death Race? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 11, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> I likr AOKP the most. And for some reason hate PAC : /
> 
> Should there be something really like Death Race?
> 
> Sent.... Just sent!

Click to collapse



star movies right?

I don't think there should be something like that, so much vengeance, deaths

Ssame

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 11, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> star movies right?
> 
> I don't think there should be something like that, so much vengeance, deaths
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. Death Race should be there  
Face risks, face death ! I would love to race in it 

Same.


----------



## BenniBenassi (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello Kitty.

And the question is:

Have you finally stopped drinking your usual morning whiskey?






Sent from my ST18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 12, 2013)

Who said I have? 

Beer or two? 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't like beers, drugs even alcohol drinks like Carlsberg.

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 12, 2013)

Well obviously two. 

What do you have in your pockets? 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 12, 2013)

BenniBenassi said:


> Hello Kitty.
> 
> And the question is:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Y didnt u reply my question?




ArmorD said:


> Well obviously two.
> 
> What do you have in your pockets?
> 
> Sent from my teddy bear

Click to collapse



Honestly, NOTHING.

Same.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 12, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> Y didnt u reply my question?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hankerchief & my S2 

Is it normal to not want to study after graduation?


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 12, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Hankerchief & my S2
> 
> Is it normal to not want to study after graduation?

Click to collapse



i would say NO. because if you dont, what will you do after graduation? a stupid job for 10K per month ? huh ?

whatsapp or whatsapp+ ?


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Jul 13, 2013)

I don't use either one. 
S4 octa or Snapdragon




"Thanks button is just to avoid "THANKS" posts in threads. Nothing more than that. Don't ask in signature or post for it and defeat the purpose why it was introduced"


----------



## TheMrcool212 (Jul 13, 2013)

Tha TechnoCrat said:


> I don't use either one.
> S4 octa or Snapdragon
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Depends on what you want. If your country had a 4G support, then you can use the Snapdragon one. The exynos version had overheat issue, but with Wanam lite and Perseus kernel it is just running well. You can also undervolt it to save more battery as well. However, the snapdragon version right now had AOSP ROMs support, but not on exynos version yet due to no Exynos 5 octa enhancements in the source code. 


Which is better, CyanogenMod 10.1 or Paranoid Android 3.65 with Halo?


Sent from my Galaxy S4 i9500


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 13, 2013)

PA 3.65 with halo 
I'm eagerly thinking about buying Galaxy Nexus or Nexus 4.

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 13, 2013)

Paranoid android 3.56

Whichis  unavailable for my device 

Same


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (Jul 13, 2013)

CM10.1, as I never used the Paranoid android 3.56....

What is the meaning of "Honorificabilitudinitatibus"...??? English word....


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 13, 2013)

Is this a word ? :what::what:

Same. Untill the answer comes


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 13, 2013)

Honorificabilitudinitatibus is the dative and ablative plural of the mediaeval Latin word honorificabilitudinitas, which can be translated as "the state of being able to achieve honours". 

Are you a Samsung user?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes Gnex

Which phone do u use?

Sent from my Katana


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 13, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Yes Gnex
> 
> Which phone do u use?
> 
> Sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy S Advance.

Your phone is on stock based or cm based rom ?


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jul 13, 2013)

Stock based so far. Possible gf 3 years older than me, u guys think I can make it?

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 13, 2013)

Nothing is impossible. You just need proper way to made it.

What do you think about Android 4.3?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hafizkris90 (Jul 13, 2013)

4.3. Not gonna come to my Atrix 2..

Do u like anime?

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Jul 13, 2013)

hafizkris90 said:


> 4.3. Not gonna come to my Atrix 2..
> 
> Do u like anime?
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sure, depends on the story line though. One of my favourites is hand maid may.

How do you like your coffee?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jul 13, 2013)

Cappuccino freddo... Or a good espresso will do the job.

Where do u live?


Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 13, 2013)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Cappuccino freddo... Or a good espresso will do the job.
> 
> Where do u live?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



New Delhi, India.

You ?


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jul 13, 2013)

Greece...

Best looking phone?

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 13, 2013)

Nexus 4.

Favorite soda?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 13, 2013)

Pepsi 

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AnMotass (Jul 13, 2013)

Coke

Preferred smartphone manufacturer? (Sony, Samsung, LG, etc.)

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Paul Blake (Jul 13, 2013)

Samsung

Why do you like xda?

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 13, 2013)

I can help someone 

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 13, 2013)

For teh LuLz XD

Same 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## hanisod (Jul 13, 2013)

Again for the LULZ 

Same 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 13, 2013)

Xda gave life to my phone

more info


Same

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jul 13, 2013)

To get the most out of my Xperia ZL, and because I'm an open source kind of guy.

Do you use any audio enhancements (I use pureXaudio), or if not, what's you music player of choice? (c-c-c-c-combo breaker!)


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 13, 2013)

Beats Audio libs for my mom Galaxy Y 

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jul 13, 2013)

None. PowerAMP equalizer is good enough for me.

Same.

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check this out - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 13, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> None. PowerAMP equalizer is good enough for me.
> 
> Same.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



None. 
On stock JB on my unrooted S2.
Default music player does the job. Equalizers, sleep timer, lyrics, , everything 

Is there any laptop brand better than Asus? If yes, why?

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (Jul 13, 2013)

Yeah Acer(durability)... 

If you are a killer.. Who kills only hollywood actresses... Whom would you have killed first...??? :thumbup:

Visit www.techlions.in for latest Tech News


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 13, 2013)

Kristen Stewart 

Same 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 13, 2013)

gautam.is.sharma said:


> Yeah Acer(durability)...
> 
> If you are a killer.. Who kills only hollywood actresses... Whom would you have killed first...??? :thumbup:
> 
> Visit www.techlions.in for latest Tech News

Click to collapse



Promoting websites is under rules?

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## septix (Jul 13, 2013)

How much is fish

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## gautam.is.sharma (Jul 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Promoting websites is under rules?
> 
> Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )

Click to collapse



That's my signature bro. Better leave it... 







septix said:


> How much is fish
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Answer the question first.... 
I would have killed Emma Watson.. 

Same : whom would you have killed...??? 

Visit www.techlions.in for latest Tech News


----------



## SMillerNL (Jul 13, 2013)

gautam.is.sharma said:


> That's my signature bro. I'm going to change it right away to make it comply with the XDA rules
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ftfy

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 13, 2013)

gautam.is.sharma said:


> Answer the question first....
> I would have killed Emma Watson..
> 
> Same : whom would you have killed...???
> ...

Click to collapse



Kristen Stewart.

Actor ?


----------



## Glebun (Jul 13, 2013)

gautam.is.sharma said:


> That's my signature bro. Better leave it...

Click to collapse



It's not. it's in all of your posts. 

what was the question again?


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 13, 2013)

I have no idea 

Chicken or pork? 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 13, 2013)

Pork...at a restaurant right now. Ordered pork! :thumbup:

Favorite TV show?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jul 13, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Pork...at a restaurant right now. Ordered pork! :thumbup:
> 
> Favorite TV show?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



MLP "JK"
Hmmmmmm
How I met your mother 

Same!

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 4 Beta "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jul 14, 2013)

Game of thrones and breaking bad

Reggae or Blues?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 14, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Game of thrones and breaking bad
> 
> Reggae or Blues?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



None usually, but among the 2, Blues. 
Soothing music once a while does the job! :thumbup:

Do you think majority of people think dubstep = Skrillex? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## boborone (Jul 14, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> None usually, but among the 2, Blues.
> Soothing music once a while does the job! :thumbup:
> 
> Do you think majority of people think dubstep = Skrillex?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. Which is why it is embarrassing to say you like dubstep sometimes.  PS. I hate skrillex.


Have you ever had a girlfriend other than your hand?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SMillerNL (Jul 14, 2013)

boborone said:


> Yes. Which is why it is embarrassing to say you like dubstep sometimes.  PS. I hate skrillex.
> 
> 
> Have you ever had a girlfriend other than your hand?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I did, you should try it. It's good. 

Ever had someone ask 'is this skrillex' when playing actual dubstep? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jul 14, 2013)

I just dont know any other ppl that make dubstep beside skrillex, but i never really looked into it...but i would be up for some "bands", if you can recommend some

Do you work out at all?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## SMillerNL (Jul 14, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> I just dont know any other ppl that make dubstep beside skrillex, but i never really looked into it...but i would be up for some "bands", if you can recommend some
> 
> Do you work out at all?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just mountainbiked for 45km so one could argue that I do. 

Am I the only one here who knows that Skrillex never really made dubstep? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jul 14, 2013)

Personally I didn't know That...
Best buy ever?

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 14, 2013)

What is best buy ? 

Ur next phone? 
For me its htc one S


----------



## Paul Blake (Jul 14, 2013)

note 3 or xperia honami

Same

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 14, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> note 3 or xperia honami
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Got my s2 3 months back so none for a few years at least 
Though it would be the latest Nexus at that time :thumbup:

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## wojtasik6 (Jul 14, 2013)

Galaxy S4

Would you go to the foreign country for work without having an accomodation ?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jul 14, 2013)

Where would I live then?
What's your favourite sport?
For me it's football real football the kind of sport where you actually interact with the ball with your feet instead of your hand

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jul 14, 2013)

I like running, cycling and swimming

What brought you to xda?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## edisile (Jul 14, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> I like running, cycling and swimming
> 
> What brought you to xda?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Google xD. BTW it was my first WM6 HTC

First phone you ever had?




*Dr. Zoidberg: Now open your mouth and lets have a look at that brain. 
*Fry opens his mouth*
Dr. Zoidberg : No, no, not that mouth. 
Fry : I only have one. 
Dr. Zoidberg: Really? 
Fry : Uh... is there a human doctor around? 
Dr. Zoidberg: Young lady, I am an expert on humans. Now pick a mouth, open it and say "brglgrglgrrr"! 
Fry : Uh... brglgrglgrglgrrr! 
Dr. Zoidberg: What? My mother was a saint! Get out!*


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

Motorola C139.






Favorite book?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## SMillerNL (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Motorola C139.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fiction: the lorien legacies 
Non-fiction: Steve Jobs's biography. 

Why do Americans call HandEgg football? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 14, 2013)

:banghead::banghead::banghead:

Favorite type of car?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Jul 14, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Favorite type of car?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Toyota Corolla

Have you finished all your homework?


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope 


Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh

---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 PM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Favorite type of car?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Audi a4 b5

Do you hav GF ? 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes. 
Same

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check this out - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 14, 2013)

Idk. 

Same..

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 14, 2013)

Ceh luqman :sly:

Same 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 14, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Ceh luqman :sly:
> 
> Same
> 
> Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh

Click to collapse



No I'd rather earn and spend time & money on myself and my family & friends. 

Ah, wth, Same 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 14, 2013)

Once again, I don't know if my gf will accept me 

Same.  

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 14, 2013)

yes 

Same   

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 14, 2013)

NO
same

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes  
Same  #keepthisgoin

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Why the same question over and over again ? 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 14, 2013)

Idk why......

By the way, can you tell what is your gf/bf first name?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 14, 2013)

Well I don't have so how can I tell...

Do you have GF/BFsly: )?

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 14, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Well I don't have so how can I tell...
> 
> Do you have GF/BFsly: )?
> 
> Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )

Click to collapse



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

Have you seen a more nutjob 10/10 movie than Tropic Thunder? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes

Favorite car?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 14, 2013)

Lamborghini Murciélago

Same 

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 14, 2013)

Lambo Aventador

Same 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 14, 2013)

Toyota Hilux would be enough to me 

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 14, 2013)

:tank:
My ride^

Same

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 14, 2013)

BMW Z4 SDrive 35i <3

Same.


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 14, 2013)

Mercedes C63 AMG

Same...

Sent from my panda


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jul 14, 2013)

DC5 R, not expensive but I like!

Same

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Paul Blake (Jul 14, 2013)

Bugatti veyron 16.4 ss (so fast)

Same

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 14, 2013)

Well my second favourite is Mercedes McLaren SLR. 

Okay, let's talk bikes! 

Well, what is your favourite motorbike? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jul 15, 2013)

Kawasaki ninja...in green!

Why are you guys so uncreative? Oo

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 15, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Kawasaki ninja...in green!
> 
> Why are you guys so uncreative? Oo
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think lazy asses is a more appropriate description for them xD

Should I get the walls on my room covered with wallpaper or texture paint? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Felimenta97 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'd say Wallpaper. Don't like texture paints inside...

How are you felling now?

Sent From my LT26i using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm feeling good

Best tech show?

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 15, 2013)

iGyaan 

Same.


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 15, 2013)

Tech guru
Keep this going, I wanna know what's best

Same

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jul 15, 2013)

CNET
Same

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check this out - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 15, 2013)

Bummmmmp!

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 15, 2013)

No answer cuz u didnt ask 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 15, 2013)

Best tech show?

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## hanisod (Jul 15, 2013)

Enough with that question already 

Idk

Favorite cartoon character?

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 15, 2013)

Gogeta (btw it's anime character , but relatable)

Favorite anime/cartoon character ?

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## hanisod (Jul 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Gogeta (btw it's anime character , but relatable)
> 
> Favorite anime/cartoon character
> 
> Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )

Click to collapse



RD!

you can only pick one of them. Which one would you pick?





BTW the blue one is RD 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 15, 2013)

Uh...I'd choose Donkey from Shrek. He's "best pony". Trololololol!

Why are the worst things omnipresent?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jul 15, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Uh...I'd choose Donkey from Shrek. He's "best pony". Trololololol!
> 
> Why are the worst things omnipresent?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lololololol

This ain't true 
It depends on your look to life 



My old question 


hanisod said:


> RD!
> 
> you can only pick one of them. Which one would you pick?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 15, 2013)

The pink hair ones.

Same 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh god not this question... The black one... 

Water or milk? 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 15, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Oh god not this question... The black one...
> 
> Water or milk?
> 
> Sent from my teddy bear

Click to collapse



Milk.

Coke or pepsi?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## SMillerNL (Jul 15, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Milk.
> 
> Coke or pepsi?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



"D***s and Va****s are a lot like Coke and Pepsi. I strongly prefer one, but my dad thinks they taste the same" - Bo Burnham 

I like Coke better. 

Is the cat alive or dead? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## septix (Jul 16, 2013)

Nobody knows until we open the box. 

Will we open the box? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 16, 2013)

No just no,

Are we going to post in this thread again? 

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 16, 2013)

yes

will a cow with a big obnoxious smile ever be accepted on this forum ?


----------



## -DarkKnight- (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes


Best Coke imitation?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 16, 2013)

I don't know what that means but Lidl coke is good with vodka. 

Favourite food? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## heyzetaa (Jul 16, 2013)

Lasagna!!

If gravity on earth is 9,8 why pandas are so cute?

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Rimsss (Jul 16, 2013)

Because they are soft 


Why is the sun brighter than moon?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 16, 2013)

Because of the fusion. Sun is a light source whilst the moon merely reflects the light that comes from the sun. 

Favourite animal? 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Jul 16, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Because of the fusion. Sun is a light source whilst the moon merely reflects the light that comes from the sun.
> 
> Favourite animal?
> 
> Sent from my teddy bear

Click to collapse



Lion
Do you like touchwiz or sense? 




"Thanks button is just to avoid "THANKS" posts in threads. Nothing more than that. Don't ask in signature or post for it and defeat the purpose why it was introduced"


----------



## Paul Blake (Jul 16, 2013)

Touchwiz 

Aokp or Pa?

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 16, 2013)

AOKP.

HTC user?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 16, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> AOKP.
> 
> HTC user?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



nah .. Sammy!

cm or stock ?


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 16, 2013)

Duh CM

One or S4?

Sent from my panda


----------



## Paul Blake (Jul 16, 2013)

S4 

Xperia z or z ultra?

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 16, 2013)

S4 
IOS or Android ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered be Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 6


----------



## hafizkris90 (Jul 16, 2013)

Android!!

Pacific rim anyone?
Sent from my ME865 using xda premium


----------



## SMillerNL (Jul 16, 2013)

hafizkris90 said:


> Android!!
> 
> Pacific rim anyone?
> Sent from my ME865 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No time, damn I'd love to. 

Anyone master any programming languages? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 16, 2013)

No...

DBZ or Naruto?

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 16, 2013)

Both xD

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ace42 (Jul 16, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Both xD
> 
> Same.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dbz duh.

Is it legal to name my WiFi network " Secret service spy drone" or "FBI surveillance van" ? And which is funnier for a prank?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 16, 2013)

FBI van

Same

Sent from my supercharged katana forged in underworld (yes, powerful than Z sword )


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 16, 2013)

Yea maybe 
Just for tha lulz 

Same .

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 16, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Yea maybe
> Just for tha lulz
> 
> Same .
> ...

Click to collapse



Fun indeed, I might rename mine as well, to something fun. 

But being in India, FBI isn't of worth here, so,  my question is, 
Suggest me a fun wifi name? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## SMillerNL (Jul 16, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Fun indeed, I might rename mine as well, to something fun.
> 
> But being in India, FBI isn't of worth here, so,  my question is,
> Suggest me a fun wifi name?
> ...

Click to collapse



NSA PRISM hotspot India

What's the best way to get an elephant to juggle pandas? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## boborone (Jul 16, 2013)

SMillerNL said:


> NSA PRISM hotspot India
> 
> What's the best way to get an elephant to juggle pandas?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



A pair of red mittens in a blender 


What makes the grass grow?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 16, 2013)

boborone said:


> A pair of red mittens in a blender
> 
> 
> What makes the grass grow?
> ...

Click to collapse



Me.

Tea or coffee.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 16, 2013)

Tea

Wanna be my GF?:sly:

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## undercover (Jul 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Tea
> 
> Wanna be my GF?:sly:
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



No. Neither do I want to be your BF. 

I have an iPad. Do you hate me? 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## droidbabyxda (Jul 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> No. Neither do I want to be your BF.
> 
> I have an iPad. Do you hate me?
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse



No. I want one. LoL.

What color is your hair?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 16, 2013)

Black

U use BBM on android?

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## undercover (Jul 16, 2013)

droidbabyxda said:


> No. I want one. LoL.
> 
> What color is your hair?

Click to collapse



Brown + grey

Most comfortable ambient temperature for a human being? 

_“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_


----------



## boborone (Jul 16, 2013)

undercover said:


> Brown + grey
> 
> Most comfortable ambient temperature for a human being?
> 
> _“Power-lust is a weed that grows only in the vacant lots of an abandoned mind. ” ― Ayn Rand_

Click to collapse



Me.....68F. But not sure about the stipulation of being human. 72F?

Will you be MY gf? F the poster who asked before. I'm cool. :thumbup::beer:

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 16, 2013)

Best music album of all time?

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 16, 2013)

boborone said:


> Me.....68F. But not sure about the stipulation of being human. 72F?
> 
> Will you be MY gf? F the poster who asked before. I'm cool. :thumbup::beer:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



WHY YES! YES I WILL! *runs past boborone*

Will you be my GF? And why am i asking this again? (Cuz im cool. Cooler then boborone.)

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## boborone (Jul 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Best music album of all time?
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^

Click to collapse



For that

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEiiIkewUFU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Are you jelly? That's my girl. I'm eating lunch at her bar.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 16, 2013)

boborone said:


> For that
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEiiIkewUFU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. Im potayto.

Would you dare eat me?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## boborone (Jul 16, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> No. Im potayto.
> 
> Would you dare eat me?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Eh. I think you're an idiot with all the potato stuff. I'd boil the hell out a you. 

What do you call a 3 legged dog

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 16, 2013)

boborone said:


> Eh. I think you're an idiot with all the potato stuff. I'd boil the hell out a you.
> 
> What do you call a 3 legged dog
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A 3 legged dog?

Why do you find me an idiot? T'is le interwebz! I can do whtevr i lke!

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## boborone (Jul 16, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> A 3 legged dog?
> 
> Why do you find me an idiot? T'is le interwebz! I can do whtevr i lke!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Exactly. And some of things are just .......:what:

Best NPR affiliate?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 16, 2013)

boborone said:


> For that
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEiiIkewUFU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You've got a hot girl I've seen a pic of her before remember. I also showed you mine. 



boborone said:


> Exactly. And some of things are just .......:what:
> 
> Best NPR affiliate?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Chicago 89.5

I'm hungry for a baked potato are you??

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^


----------



## boborone (Jul 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> You've got a hot girl I've seen a pic of her before remember. I also showed you mine.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<

Click to collapse



Yea, your's is smoking too. 

where's your question?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 16, 2013)

boborone said:


> Yea, your's is smoking too.
> 
> where's your question?

Click to collapse



Look above 

We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> You've got a hot girl I've seen a pic of her before remember. I also showed you mine.
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<

Click to collapse




boborone said:


> Yea, your's is smoking too.
> 
> where's your question?

Click to collapse



Heres my girl! 

*Potaytogirlthing.png*
*Foreveralone.jpg*

Why am i so lonely?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## boborone (Jul 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> You've got a hot girl I've seen a pic of her before remember. I also showed you mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, with chopped brisket and bbq sauce and cheese. I'll take two thank you.

Why do Star Wars episodes 1&2 suck so much bawls and it only gets good halfway through 3? Especially when the 4,5, and 6 kick ass all throughout.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 16, 2013)

boborone said:


> Yes, with chopped brisket and bbq sauce and cheese. I'll take two thank you.
> 
> Why do Star Wars episodes 1&2 suck so much bawls and it only gets good halfway through 3? Especially when the 4,5, and 6 kick ass all throughout.

Click to collapse



Because you cant take a good story.

Why do people ignore my questions??? 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## boborone (Jul 16, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Look above
> 
> We see you meow on our nexus⁴ can we haz some more? Ohai there meow aren't u looking sexy   >^.^<

Click to collapse



Yea, Spuds McKenzie was the only good spud.

You agree that something growing inside a drawer at the bottom of your refrigerator is not a good thing? Those lil brown balls are gross.


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 16, 2013)

boborone said:


> Yea, Spuds McKenzie was the only good spud.
> 
> You agree that something growing inside a drawer at the bottom of your refrigerator is not a good thing? Those lil brown balls are gross.

Click to collapse





That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jul 16, 2013)

boborone said:


> Yea, Spuds McKenzie was the only good spud.
> 
> You agree that something growing inside a drawer at the bottom of your refrigerator is not a good thing? Those lil brown balls are gross.

Click to collapse



No brown balls in my fridge though I gotta admit something IS growing there 
Sense or stock android? I personally love sense I actually loved it since the sensation I ever regret buying an s2 over the HTC sensation XE and I also hate the dark hollow UI of the stock android

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 16, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> No brown balls in my fridge though I gotta admit something IS growing there
> Sense or stock android? I personally love sense I actually loved it since the sensation I ever regret buying an s2 over the HTC sensation XE and I also hate the dark hollow UI of the stock android
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sense...

Why u do dis guys? 
Why? 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jul 16, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Sense...
> 
> Why u do dis guys?
> Why?
> ...

Click to collapse



Do what exactly? 

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 16, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Do what exactly?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ignore the potayto?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jul 16, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Ignore the potayto?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I don't ignore you 
Touchwiz or sense? I hate touchwiz personally it's so laggy and gimmikie

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 16, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> I don't ignore you
> Touchwiz or sense? I hate touchwiz personally it's so laggy and gimmikie
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Touchwiz.

What bout that party, eh? 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## hanisod (Jul 17, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> I don't ignore you
> Touchwiz or sense? I hate touchwiz personally it's so laggy and gimmikie
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I didn't notice much lags on my uncle's Galaxy Grand

But I will say sense

Cuz it's more innovative than TW (TW seems kinda outdated)

Same

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jul 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Touchwiz.
> 
> What bout that party, eh?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Can't party now because of my country status 
Why do you luv touchwiz?

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app


----------



## hanisod (Jul 17, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Touchwiz.
> 
> What bout that party, eh?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I'm in 

You like potatoes 

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2 "I also have a katana.... don't mess with me "


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jul 17, 2013)

hanisod said:


> I didn't notice much lags on my uncle's Galaxy Grand
> 
> But I will say sense
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sense everytime even my gs4 is kinda laggy cuz of touchwiz same

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Jul 17, 2013)

hanisod said:


> I didn't notice much lags on my uncle's Galaxy Grand
> 
> But I will say sense
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sense. Although last HTC phone ran this.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=792303

Do you know what manila files are?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes

Do you like pizza?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 17, 2013)

Hmong_Xiong said:


> Yes
> 
> Do you like pizza?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse









Vodafone or Airtel ?


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jul 17, 2013)

Neither

Do you like cookies? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 17, 2013)

Hmong_Xiong said:


> Neither
> 
> Do you like cookies?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Chocolate cookies <3

Sony or Sammy ?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 17, 2013)

Sony


Can someone tell me all the emoticons supported by tapatalk?

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## boborone (Jul 17, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Sony
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me all the emoticons supported by tapatalk?
> ...

Click to collapse



You missed these in your post 

:vader:
:trooper:
:tank:

Does that help?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Jul 17, 2013)

boborone said:


> You missed these in your post
> 
> :vader:
> :trooper:
> ...

Click to collapse



:vader: :trooper: :tank:

In the new tapatalk doesn't work.






*Dr. Zoidberg: Now open your mouth and lets have a look at that brain. 
*Fry opens his mouth*
Dr. Zoidberg : No, no, not that mouth. 
Fry : I only have one. 
Dr. Zoidberg: Really? 
Fry : Uh... is there a human doctor around? 
Dr. Zoidberg: Young lady, I am an expert on humans. Now pick a mouth, open it and say "brglgrglgrrr"! 
Fry : Uh... brglgrglgrglgrrr! 
Dr. Zoidberg: What? My mother was a saint! Get out!*


----------



## irefutabil (Jul 17, 2013)

for me work :facepalm: 

ok, let's play 

like beer?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 17, 2013)

Nope

Love it  

Same 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 17, 2013)

Never drink beer


Same

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 17, 2013)

Tasted. It was yukk :/

Same


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 17, 2013)

Cant drink beer 

Same


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 17, 2013)

People are weird. Hell yeah beer 

Same

Sent from my panda


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jul 17, 2013)

Love beer, nothing beats a good cold beer

Okay ppl, let's get a bit more creative and a little less lazy ass again, can we?

Where would you live the rest of your life? And why?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ma home

Home is where the heart is 

Same (Lazy me )

Sent from my Katana


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 17, 2013)

Maybe Korea.
Reason: I want to live with my wife 

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 17, 2013)

Imma just stay in my home country for the rest of my life.

Same.

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 17, 2013)

Spain. Somewhere warm and exotic. 

Favourite non alcoholic beverage? 



Sent from my panda


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 17, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Spain. Somewhere warm and exotic.
> 
> Favourite non alcoholic beverage?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



I am a non-alcoholic actually, so it's really tough for me to choose A favorite drink 
I'd say Cold Coffee though.

Is Xperia L kicking the crap out of every mid-ranged phone?


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jul 17, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> I am a non-alcoholic actually, so it's really tough for me to choose A favorite drink
> I'd say Cold Coffee though.
> 
> Is Xperia L kicking the crap out of every mid-ranged phone?

Click to collapse




I don't know. I have an Xperia ZL, and I'm pretty happy with it, now that I've finally figured out how to tweak thevolume for music over headphones to an acceptably ear bleeding level.

But I digress. I don't know. Is it?


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jul 17, 2013)

Maybe

Have you ever been drunk?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## SMillerNL (Jul 17, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Maybe
> 
> Have you ever been drunk?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



May be, I don't remember. 

What's the answer to the ultimate question? You know, the one about life, the universe, and everything? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 17, 2013)

Why are we here?  (on earth not xda xD) 

Same

Sent from my Katana


----------



## adytum (Jul 17, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Why are we here?  (on earth not xda xD)
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



To figure out why we're here. (you were supposed to say 42, by the way) 

What is your best childhood memory? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jul 17, 2013)

adytum said:


> To figure out why we're here. (you were supposed to say 42, by the way)
> 
> What is your best childhood memory?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Me and my father and brothers in the sea teaching me how to swim (finally a good question)
Same

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app


----------



## cgrugger (Jul 18, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Me and my father and brothers in the sea teaching me how to swim (finally a good question)
> Same
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




I wanted a puppy for the longest time, I was about 7 at the time.  I cut out pictures and posted them around the house, put them in the coffee, coffee cups, dad's briefcase, mom's purse, you get the idea.  We already had two dogs, my sister's, and my moms, and my brother was just born, it was a big no every time. Then got excited on my birthday because I heard a wining coming from the closet, where they thought they could hide our presents... we always found them there... Nope, just my sisters dog locked in there.  I gave up a month later(November).  I mean, I carried that on for 5 months. Then Christmas morning I picked up a box to carry it to the couch to open it, and my parents both lunged at me and yelled, "NO!!!"  I was scared, but I opened it up to find my lil pup.  Had that dog for a great 14 years.


On the same train of thought, what is one memory you are looking forward to making?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jul 18, 2013)

cgrugger said:


> I wanted a puppy for the longest time, I was about 7 at the time.  I cut out pictures and posted them around the house, put them in the coffee, coffee cups, dad's briefcase, mom's purse, you get the idea.  We already had two dogs, my sister's, and my moms, and my brother was just born, it was a big no every time. Then got excited on my birthday because I heard a wining coming from the closet, where they thought they could hide our presents... we always found them there... Nope, just my sisters dog locked in there.  I gave up a month later(November).  I mean, I carried that on for 5 months. Then Christmas morning I picked up a box to carry it to the couch to open it, and my parents both lunged at me and yelled, "NO!!!"  I was scared, but I opened it up to find my lil pup.  Had that dog for a great 14 years.
> 
> 
> On the same train of thought, what is one memory you are looking forward to making?

Click to collapse



Awesome story almost cried of joy there well for your question I think one thing I look forward to is flying a jet fighter doing all kinds of monuvers 
Same

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 18, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Awesome story almost cried of joy there well for your question I think one thing I look forward to is flying a jet fighter doing all kinds of monuvers
> Same
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I just want a dog. 
But my parents are strictly against it. I just hope I can get them to agree on one someday. 

Same

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jul 18, 2013)

SMillerNL said:


> May be, I don't remember.
> 
> What's the answer to the ultimate question? You know, the one about life, the universe, and everything?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse




I saw this one and just _had_ to field it.


"We are the universe experiencing itself."
Whoa.

Now, the memory I'm looking foward to making?

The day my daughter out-masters her daddy, whether it be musical ability, career, social life, philosophical intellect, a chess game, cleaning up after herself, dealing with one of life's challenges...anything.

Same.


----------



## SMillerNL (Jul 18, 2013)

adytum said:


> To figure out why we're here. (you were supposed to say 42, by the way)
> 
> What is your best childhood memory?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thank you for being the only person 
who got the joke. 






Dr_SUSE said:


> I saw this one and just _had_ to field it.
> 
> 
> "We are the universe experiencing itself."
> ...

Click to collapse



For me that'd have to be the day that I've learned enough to start transferring my knowledge to the younger generations. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## RabidFace (Jul 18, 2013)

I can't wait for they day I can say "BYE B*****s!" to my current job.  Though of course I will put in my 2 weeks  

What feature would you have in/on your dream phone?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 18, 2013)

RabidFace said:


> I can't wait for they day I can say "BYE B*****s!" to my current job.  Though of course I will put in my 2 weeks
> 
> What feature would you have in/on your dream phone?

Click to collapse



Eye control, not touch


Will naruto ever end? 

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## Dr_SUSE (Jul 18, 2013)

RabidFace said:


> I can't wait for they day I can say "BYE B*****s!" to my current job.  Though of course I will put in my 2 weeks
> 
> What feature would you have in/on your dream phone?

Click to collapse



Universal, real-time speech translation.

Same.


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 18, 2013)

No lags, DSLR-like camera 

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 18, 2013)

I ninja'd someone, that means my question will not be answered -_-

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 18, 2013)

No answer.

Which website that I can get Nexus 4/Galaxy Nexus for free? (Serious)

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 18, 2013)

Http://Trlololool.com


Same

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 18, 2013)

Rob your uncle luqman 

Same 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 18, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Rob your uncle luqman
> 
> Same
> 
> Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh

Click to collapse



*uncle on website????*

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Jul 18, 2013)

Dr_SUSE said:


> Now, the memory I'm looking foward to making?
> 
> The day my daughter out-masters her daddy, whether it be musical ability, career, social life, philosophical intellect, a chess game, cleaning up after herself, dealing with one of life's challenges...anything.
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



Yet another great story thanks for being a gentleman


Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app


----------



## boborone (Jul 18, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Yet another great story thanks for being a gentleman
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yet another non contributal post from you. Follow the rules or don't post. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 05:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 AM ----------




Gogeta said:


> *uncle on website????*
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



Quit getting butthurt and play along too







danishaznita said:


> Rob your uncle luqman
> 
> Same
> 
> Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh

Click to collapse



I have no clue. 

So same to keep the theme going.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 18, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Rob your uncle luqman
> 
> Same
> 
> Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh

Click to collapse



None of my uncle have an Nexus 4/Galaxy Nexus  

What do you think about xda?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 18, 2013)

Its GR8! 
Same 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jul 18, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Its GR8!
> Same
> 
> Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh

Click to collapse



It sucks.I KIDD,love it.
OPPO Find 5 or Nexus 4?


----------



## SMillerNL (Jul 18, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Its GR8!
> Same
> 
> Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh

Click to collapse



It's awful, community is great though. 

Nexus 4 for sure  although I would love to try an Oppo find. 

Samsung sux, am I right? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 18, 2013)

Allanitomwesh said:


> It sucks.I KIDD,love it.
> OPPO Find 5 or Nexus 4?

Click to collapse



Nexus definitely.
Btw I always am biased towards Nexuses 

Can you live without Internet or games?

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 18, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Nexus definitely.
> Btw I always am biased towards Nexuses
> 
> Can you live without Internet or games?
> ...

Click to collapse



No. Just NO.

Same.

Stay Hungry. Stay Foolish.


----------



## SMillerNL (Jul 18, 2013)

szzlgupta said:


> No. Just NO.
> 
> Same.
> 
> Stay Hungry. Stay Foolish.

Click to collapse



I could, but I won't. 
Same 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## leonine1989 (Jul 18, 2013)

Why there is no question above my post??

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 18, 2013)

There is 
U are blind 

Same 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> There is
> U are blind
> 
> Same
> ...

Click to collapse



Dunno.

Different.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 18, 2013)

The question sir, mr potaytoe? 

Can you live with stock phone, no root,OC,Rom,S-off ? 

Dihantar daripada oNe V menggunakan tangan


----------



## boborone (Jul 18, 2013)

leonine1989 said:


> Why there is no question above my post??
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why are you still spamming after you have 10posts

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leonine1989 (Jul 18, 2013)

Cause u have wrong perception about it??
Do u always judge people?

Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 18, 2013)

Nope

Same 

Sent from my Katana


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 18, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Nope
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Katana

Click to collapse



No.

are you a teenager or an adult?

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 18, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> No.
> 
> are you a teenager or an adult?
> 
> Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



22.5, so adult I guess 
Now,
I'll rephrase my question which everyone misinterpreted 

What is the one thing you can't live without? 
Internet or Games? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 18, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> The question sir, mr potaytoe?
> 
> Can you live with stock phone, no root,OC,Rom,S-off ?
> 
> Dihantar daripada oNe V menggunakan tangan

Click to collapse



Well i thought as other were doing 'same' id do 'different' as my question.







leonine1989 said:


> Cause u have wrong perception about it??
> Do u always judge people?
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Yes. Yes i do.

Why are the people of britons on a level 3 weather warning?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jul 19, 2013)

Because...just because, you dont need a reason

Would you like to have children, and if, how many?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 19, 2013)

Nope. So zero it is. 

Best chat app for phones? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 19, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Nope. So zero it is.
> 
> Best chat app for phones?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Whatsapp (or skype. I only said whatsapp incase you ment phones only.)

Whos glad im on holiday and can use xda more to annoy people?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 19, 2013)

i'm on holiday too  
so im glad 

are u on holiday?

Sent from my Katana


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 19, 2013)

Yea saturday, sunday , every week

Same 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation Veh


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah, less than month remaining 

Favourite season of year? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 19, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Yeah, less than month remaining
> 
> Favourite season of year?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Winter...im too use to it.

Potayto potayto, to tay to po?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## BossmanBobert (Jul 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Winter...im too use to it.
> 
> Potayto potayto, to tay to po?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



tay to po to! 

If you work does your job make you want to smack a baby?


----------



## SMillerNL (Jul 19, 2013)

BossmanBobert said:


> tay to po to!
> 
> If you work does your job make you want to smack a baby?

Click to collapse



Nope, development is awesome. Though my work does kill kittens according to my boss. 

So what do we do tonight? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## septix (Jul 20, 2013)

SMillerNL said:


> Nope, development is awesome. Though my work does kill kittens according to my boss.
> 
> So what do we do tonight?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I was going to join a few friends at a bar, but I managed to f*ck up my phone, so now I have to wait for the firmware file to download. and that takes like 4 hours -.-


What's happening this weekend?


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Gettn wasted and study…so pretty much like the weekdays

Have you already seen pacific rim? (Came home from the cinema...what an awesome movie oO)

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 20, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Gettn wasted and study…so pretty much like the weekdays
> 
> Have you already seen pacific rim? (Came home from the cinema...what an awesome movie oO)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I have. 
Best 3D movie ever, period. 

Also the moment I came home, I downloaded Pacific rim for Android and even that is awesome :thumbup:

Excited for Red 2?

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 20, 2013)

No. 

Plans for tonight? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 20, 2013)

Sleep

Plans for this evening?


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 20, 2013)

Eat 
Plans for morning? 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 20, 2013)

Jog 

Plans for your life?


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 20, 2013)

Success in life 
Plans for next year? 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 20, 2013)

Graduation 

Same 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 20, 2013)

Same old happy life 

Same


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 20, 2013)

The internet.

Same

Stay Hungry. Stay Foolish.


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 21, 2013)

Trying to get a girlfriend to marry when I reached 18 years old  

Same.

Sent from S3 Inspired ROM for Galaxy Pocket


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 21, 2013)

Haaaaaaaa gotya editin 

Dh tk thn nk ehem ehem ke luqman?  xD 

Same

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 21, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Haaaaaaaa gotya editin
> 
> Dh tk thn nk ehem ehem ke luqman?  xD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I want to marry as soon as possible (when I'm 18) to prevent  something bad 
The candidate is in my class 

Same.

Entahla......kenapela

Sent from S3 Inspired ROM for Galaxy Pocket


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 21, 2013)

Oo yea okay ==

5 multimillion dollar in your house what would you do ? 

Ceh alasan to prevent something bad  padahal dah tk tahan tuh  uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu luqman 

-Danish-


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 21, 2013)

I'l will buy everything that is important to me like laptops with upgraded hardware. The rest of the money I will use for paying debts and donate it.

Same.

Bukannya tak tahan, tapi lebih baik marry awal 

Sent from S3 Inspired ROM for Galaxy Pocket


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 21, 2013)

Donate 2% 2% for family  96%for me  XD

Same

Eleh okay okay saye kalah. Mary awal bagus kan dpt rase awal  jangan lupe jemput nnti xD
And btw kalo nk tulis B.M buat macam tulis signature . -Danish-


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 21, 2013)

Same answer 

Explain why:





danishaznita said:


> Eleh okay okay saye kalah. Mary awal bagus kan dpt rase awal  jangan lupe jemput nnti xD
> And btw kalo nk tulis B.M buat macam tulis signature . -Danish-

Click to collapse



Insya Allah, itupun kalau sy ingat lagi awak.

Sent from S3 Inspired ROM for Galaxy Pocket


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 21, 2013)

Because u sux at gamin  
Same 


Err tk payahla gune saye - awak tk biase ngan laki xD kalo ngan gf bole la 
-Danish-


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 21, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Because u sux at gamin
> Same
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dunno.

What does the 'G' of 'Gmaster' mean?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 21, 2013)

Game.

Was I right? 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 21, 2013)

No 
it's Gay lol 

XD


Same


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> No
> it's Gay lol
> 
> XD
> ...

Click to collapse



NO.JPG

Its gaming...

Why would you think that?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 21, 2013)

Potaytoes have the same gender    

Is it true lol? XD


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 21, 2013)

Potaytos are food. They have no gender.

I'm bored. What should I do?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 21, 2013)

Beat up the nerdy kid next door 

What rom are you using

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 21, 2013)

Omega v10 
Same

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 6


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 21, 2013)

Evolution X4 

S4, One, Xperia Z

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 21, 2013)

ONe 

SAme


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 21, 2013)

S4

Same 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 21, 2013)

S4 
PC or laptop

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 6


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 21, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Evolution X4
> 
> S4, One, Xperia Z
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



One > XZ > S4

Why is S2 better than S3 even though it's dual core in front of the quad core?


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 21, 2013)

PC .. my laptop is noob even though thats all I have 

peanut butter or jam


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 21, 2013)

Jam 

Fb or g+

sent from my katana slicing muffin

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 PM ----------




vj_dustin said:


> One > XZ > S4
> 
> Why is S2 better than S3 even though it's dual core in front of the quad core?

Click to collapse



S2 isn't better than the S3 
Plus number of cores doesn't matter 
Core i3(dual core) is better than core 2 quad 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 21, 2013)

Fb 

Puppies or kittens


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 21, 2013)

Puppies 

Best pets 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jul 21, 2013)

Cats!

What fascinates you?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 21, 2013)

All kinds of people.. People who have friends and think its not a big deal to be social.. People who do bad things and dont care.. etc.


Which pokemon would you pick as your first ---> Pikachu/Charmander/Squirtel/Bulbasaur


----------



## edisile (Jul 21, 2013)

xMorpheus said:


> All kinds of people.. People who have friends and think its not a big deal to be social.. People who do bad things and dont care.. etc.
> 
> 
> Which pokemon would you pick as your first ---> Pikachu/Charmander/Squirtel/Bulbasaur

Click to collapse



Charmander

Same question


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 21, 2013)

Definitely charmander 8D

outdoors or indoors?


----------



## edisile (Jul 21, 2013)

xMorpheus said:


> Definitely charmander 8D
> 
> outdoors or indoors?

Click to collapse



Indoors if i'm alone. Outdoors if i'm not.

What could I watch on YouTube?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 21, 2013)

McRoll'd

Does Vocaloid count as an anime?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 21, 2013)

Maybe ? 

Sensation XE vs One S , whos better(ofc one S win, just wana hear from you)

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 21, 2013)

Havent really handled either of those so I wouldnt know

Best movie ever?


----------



## SMillerNL (Jul 21, 2013)

xMorpheus said:


> Havent really handled either of those so I wouldnt know
> 
> Best movie ever?

Click to collapse



Best movie I ever saw must be... I really can't decide. I like the Cornetto Trilogy. Inception is very clever and Gladiator is just plain awesome. 

"It's kind of a funny story" is the sweetest and ehr mah gehrd I love movies. 

What's the best continent? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 21, 2013)

SMillerNL said:


> Best movie I ever saw must be... I really can't decide. I like the Cornetto Trilogy. Inception is very clever and Gladiator is just plain awesome.
> 
> "It's kind of a funny story" is the sweetest and ehr mah gehrd I love movies.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Europe. 
Why? Cuz im in it 

Seriously why? Because its the heart of most tourist atrractions and teaches you a different language in every country.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 22, 2013)

Execpt malay 

Same 

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jul 22, 2013)

Europe, cus we have holland 

What device (console, pc, laptop, phone, etc) are you going to buy next?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Europe, cus we have holland
> 
> What device (console, pc, laptop, phone, etc) are you going to buy next?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xbox 720. 

Why is everyone so lazy that they put 'same' as the question? 

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## jugg1es (Jul 22, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Xbox 720.
> 
> Why is everyone so lazy that they put 'same' as the question?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Because we are 

Same question 

_          "In the end, everything is a gag."
- Charlie Chaplin (1889-1977)       _


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 22, 2013)

Coz we don't really have a question 

Same 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 22, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> Coz we don't really have a question
> 
> Same
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



Because we...wait a second...i dont know!
Thats why i asked!

Different.

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes problem 

Are you on xda while sitting on the john?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 22, 2013)

Lool 

What is john ?  

What is john srsly?

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## SMillerNL (Jul 22, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Lool
> 
> What is john ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



John, Loo, Crapper, Toilet... 

Anyone watched Le Tour? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 22, 2013)

I have no idea what that is.

Does being friends with stupid people make you stupid or them smart?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## SMillerNL (Jul 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I have no idea what that is.
> 
> Does being friends with stupid people make you stupid or them smart?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Depends on how stupid. If a monkey can beat them in an Intelligence test, there is jus no hope and you'll only get dumber. 

Would you rather have the new Moto X or the Ubuntu Edge phone? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 22, 2013)

SMillerNL said:


> Depends on how stupid. If a monkey can beat them in an Intelligence test, there is jus no hope and you'll only get dumber.
> 
> Would you rather have the new Moto X or the Ubuntu Edge phone?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why are you making me choose???????????

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Alkerino (Jul 23, 2013)

No answer - Against forum rules. 

If you could only witness one natural disaster/occurrence (i.e. Northern lights, volcano etc) firsthand, what would it be?

Sent from my Desire HD/Inspire 4G, using the xda-developers app.


----------



## Groot (Jul 23, 2013)

the end of the world

anybody likes boys like girls here?

Sent from a double-edged katana


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 23, 2013)

Girls here 

Same.

Sent from S3 Inspired ROM for Galaxy Pocket


----------



## edisile (Jul 23, 2013)

I didn't understood the question xD

There's anybody who has a good question?

My signature:


----------



## szzlgupta (Jul 23, 2013)

edisile said:


> I didn't understood the question xD
> 
> There's anybody who has a good question?
> 
> My signature:

Click to collapse



Yes. I have.


Anybody plays nfs mw here ? What is your origin username ?

Stay Hungry. Stay Foolish.


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 23, 2013)

Probably someone. I don't play that. 

Where are you? 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## SMillerNL (Jul 23, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Probably someone. I don't play that.
> 
> Where are you?
> 
> Sent from my teddy bear

Click to collapse



I don't know, am I even? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 23, 2013)

SMillerNL said:


> I don't know, am I even?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No, you're oddly odd. 

By what year can we expect to transfer ourselves into a robotic body? 

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dunno, 20-30y maybe

What movie was the last one you saw?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 23, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Dunno, 20-30y maybe
> 
> What movie was the last one you saw?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pacific Rim.
Best 3D movie ever! Yet.

Same

Sent.... Just sent!


----------



## dunkman23 (Jul 23, 2013)

star trek

what size shoes do you wear. LMAO





Vauvenal7 said:


> Dunno, 20-30y maybe
> 
> What movie was the last one you saw?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 23, 2013)

46
What's your favorite Stock or AOSP ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 6


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 23, 2013)

AOSP always.

What upcoming device are you looking forward to?

Edit, reply to below: I said UPCOMING!!! *facepalm*

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## wviegas (Jul 23, 2013)

Note II or SGS 4

Your favourite food?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jul 23, 2013)

There is so much, but pizza would get quite a high place xD

Do you have any siblings?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 24, 2013)

Actually no. It was cool when I was a kid but in adult age I would actually like to have one 

Are android mini pc's worth it? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Supersaiyan.IV (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes, and they will be better once new battery technologies will be adopted together with lower power consumption.

Have you backed Ubuntu Edge yet? You get your money back if they don't make it.


----------



## Groot (Jul 24, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Girls here
> 
> Same.
> 
> Sent from S3 Inspired ROM for Galaxy Pocket

Click to collapse



boys like girls is a band 

nexus 4 or s4?

Sent from a double-edged katana


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 24, 2013)

Neither one.

whats your most favorite childhood memory?

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## Paul Blake (Jul 24, 2013)

Playing snake on nokia

Same

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## SMillerNL (Jul 24, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> Playing snake on nokia
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Playing with my pet dinosaur. 

Anyone been to Amsterdam? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jul 24, 2013)

Not yet, but i wanna make an interrail trip through europe

To which country was your last trip?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 24, 2013)

United Kingdom 

Best android game? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 24, 2013)

umm idk havent played any games in a while.. Was more into gba games o.o


Are you sleepy?


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 24, 2013)

No. Waiting for breaking fast 

CyanogenMod users? (CM, PA or PAC ROM)

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 24, 2013)

yea .

im testing my first port !'

are you hungry?


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes.

Same.



danishaznita said:


> im testing my first port !'

Click to collapse



What are you porting?



Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 24, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Same.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



m porting jelybeer gang 4.2.2


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 24, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> m porting jelybeer gang 4.2.2

Click to collapse



What's your question?
*no question, no answer*

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 24, 2013)

Damn sure I'm hungry. I was just about to eat. 

What's the last thing you ate? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 24, 2013)

An indian sweet ~jalebi

Same

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 24, 2013)

mimmob88 said:


> salve a tutti,sono nuovo,essendo italiano,posso scrivere italiano o per forza inglese???

Click to collapse



Da hell were you doing eating a 'tutti'???

WHY U NO SPEAK'TH ENGLISH???

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## edisile (Jul 24, 2013)

mimmob88 said:


> salve a tutti,sono nuovo,essendo italiano,posso scrivere italiano o per forza inglese???

Click to collapse



Basic xda rules:
English only.
Don't post in Off-Topic to get access to development posting.
Follow the thread's rules.
Don't spam.

Buona permanenza 
Have a nice day!

My signature:









---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 PM ----------




gmaster1 said:


> Da hell were you doing eating a 'tutti'???
> 
> WHY U NO SPEAK'TH ENGLISH???
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



He's Italian and he didn't know he had to talk English. I told him this.

My signature:


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 24, 2013)

Yes. 

Potato or no potato? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 24, 2013)

Potato

Guess what 'tutti' means in hindi language?  xD xD xD

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Potato
> 
> Guess what 'tutti' means in hindi language?  xD xD xD
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



Poop...

Why did you ask? And why did i know?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 24, 2013)

Idont know 

What do you think?

Shent with shexy kitteh  ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm confused.

Why is money so hard to get?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Jul 24, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> Why is money so hard to get?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because you work to earn money so you can buy a car so you can go to work. Is normal.

What's your favorite genre of music?

My signature:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 24, 2013)

Anything except Dubstep, Rap, or Kpop

What's your pet peeve?

Edit, reply to below: No...something that annoys you.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jul 24, 2013)

I dont have pets

Would you rather fly in a rocket to outerspace, dive witz a submarine to the deepest areas in the sea, or search on land for new animal species or new resources to use?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 25, 2013)

Search. 

Where's my water? 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 25, 2013)

At the kitchen take it urself 

How r u ?

Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Jul 25, 2013)

Good.

Where are you?

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 25, 2013)

In Kuala Lumpur , 

You?

Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Jul 25, 2013)

Belgaum, India..

what are you doing now?

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jul 25, 2013)

Laying around waiting to go to the cinema to watch grown ups 2

What time is it?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 25, 2013)

12:08 where I live

Why is my thread dead?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 25, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> 12:08 where I live
> 
> Why is my thread dead?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Looks like there isn't any lovers in XDA  
Are you a Vocaloid fan ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 25, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Looks like there isn't any lovers in XDA
> Are you a Vocaloid fan ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v10 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7

Click to collapse



A what-a-loia fan?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes. 

Where's My Perry? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 26, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Yes.
> 
> Where's My Perry?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



In a game that i barely play...

Why is it too hot lately?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> In a game that i barely play...
> 
> Why is it too hot lately?
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Cause its summer time in the northern hemisphere duh 

Why so fat guys walk around with their shirts of at parks around kids.  Pisses  me off with my kids and his friends playing. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Cause its summer time in the northern hemisphere duh
> 
> Why so fat guys walk around with their shirts of at parks around kids.  Pisses  me off with my kids and his friends playing.
> 
> >^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm

Click to collapse



Cuz they are fat...fat=heat...heat=fat people doing stoopid sh*t.

You have kids?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Jul 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Cuz they are fat...fat=heat...heat=fat people doing stoopid sh*t.
> 
> You have kids?
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Yes, One...

And you??

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 26, 2013)

vishaldhamnekar said:


> Yes, One...
> 
> And you??
> 
> Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Uhm...im 13...does that mean anything? Maybe the answer is in my age?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> A what-a-loia fan?
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Come to the thread in my sig, spud. 

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Come to the thread in my sig, spud.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



So its a music thingy-ma-do-hicky-bob creator and its the home of a japanese vegetable juice advert? 

Lemme try proccess that...
...
...wait for me to get some slepp...i might understand more...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Uhm...im 13...does that mean anything? Maybe the answer is in my age?
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



U hav 13 kids ?! Dafuq 


Edit oh missread : u r 13 rite?

Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V

---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 AM ----------




gmaster1 said:


> So its a music thingy-ma-do-hicky-bob creator and its the home of a japanese vegetable juice advert?
> 
> Lemme try proccess that...
> ...
> ...

Click to collapse



Get some sleeeeeeep 

What are you?

Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> So its a music thingy-ma-do-hicky-bob creator and its the home of a japanese vegetable juice advert?
> 
> Lemme try proccess that...
> ...
> ...

Click to collapse



Night night spud! 

Sent from my PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 26, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> U hav 13 kids ?! Dafuq
> 
> 
> Edit oh missread : u r 13 rite?
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you just say im 13 with 13 kids???

Thats kinda...wow...
Yes i am 13...but seriously...why??? XD

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 04:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 AM ----------




Android Pizza said:


> Night night spud!
> 
> Sent from my PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Night...

...

...i cant sleep...its too hot...and i have a powercut ATM...meaning my fan wont work...

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Did you just say im 13 with 13 kids???
> 
> Thats kinda...wow...
> Yes i am 13...but seriously...why??? XD
> ...

Click to collapse



No problem with it 

Sleep outside 

GMT+8 11:45 , its rainin outside with haze 

How about yours?

Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 26, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> No problem with it
> 
> Sleep outside
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just a normal morning...thats right...modning...

Why did this happene to me?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

Because you're a potayto. Bad things always happen to potaytos.

Why don't you post in my thread?

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Because you're a potayto. Bad things always happen to potaytos.
> 
> Why don't you post in my thread?
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Again...morning...im still trying to get my head around what it is...

Whats the time Mr Wolf?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem? 

---------- Post added at 05:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:35 AM ----------

So its a music thread basicly with the volcaroid thing. Am right...kinda. arnt i?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Again...morning...im still trying to get my head around what it is...
> 
> Whats the time Mr Wolf?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Indeed 

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Indeed
> 
> Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



WHY U NO ASK QUESTION?!?!?
BTW i do like that vocaloid music. Im hooked right now.

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2013)

Because it's 1 am....and...I'm....z.zzz.....zz......zzzzzzz....

Am I asleep?

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Because it's 1 am....and...I'm....z.zzz.....zz......zzzzzzz....
> 
> Am I asleep?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dunno...i pretty much stayed up all night...and im tired...still...

Should i just say 'po-tay, tay-po-to-to!' If i have no question to ask?

That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## edisile (Jul 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Dunno...i pretty much stayed up all night...and im tired...still...
> 
> Should i just say 'po-tay, tay-po-to-to!' If i have no question to ask?
> 
> That's right, I'm a *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I guess tay-tay-to-po...

What time is it? (NOT ****IN' SUMMER TIME)

My signature:


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 26, 2013)

14:44 GMT+8

Same.

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM


----------



## edisile (Jul 26, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> 14:44 GMT+8
> 
> Same.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM

Click to collapse



08:59 GMT+1 if I remember well.

Why I don't want to do anything today?

My signature:


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 26, 2013)

Cuz u lazy

Same

Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## don.peugot (Jul 26, 2013)

Cause you spend all day working on the colors for your signature! 

How many countries border Luxembourg?


----------



## edisile (Jul 26, 2013)

don.peugot said:


> Cause you spend all day working on the colors for your signature!
> 
> How many countries border Luxembourg?

Click to collapse



3 if I remember well...

Am I right?

My signature:


----------



## SMillerNL (Jul 26, 2013)

edisile said:


> 3 if I remember well...
> 
> Am I right?
> 
> My signature:

Click to collapse



Nope, I thought it was 4? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jul 26, 2013)

Get a map or ask Google ^^

What was your favourite tv serie when you where a child?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## negrobembon (Jul 26, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Get a map or ask Google ^^
> 
> What was your favourite tv serie when you where a child?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



dragon ball z

Fifa or Pes? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## edisile (Jul 26, 2013)

negrobembon said:


> dragon ball z
> 
> Fifa or Pes?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



FIFA

Battlefield or COD?

My signature:


----------



## Da Kine (Jul 26, 2013)

edisile said:


> FIFA
> 
> Battlefield or COD?
> 
> My signature:

Click to collapse



COD

What is the meaning of life?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Da Kine said:


> COD
> 
> What is the meaning of life?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



42.

Whushwjdnejwoebakw qle neod wkdbsos eid soe sor so?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## TheFinnishGuy (Jul 26, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Xbox 720.
> 
> Why is everyone so lazy that they put 'same' as the question?

Click to collapse



Because they don't want to drain their screens or keyboards I guess.

When do you think the first android 4.3 ROMs are going to be here?


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 26, 2013)

Maybe next year? Or the year after that

Why am I bored all the time?


----------



## boborone (Jul 26, 2013)

xMorpheus said:


> Maybe next year? Or the year after that
> 
> Why am I bored all the time?

Click to collapse



Cause you need a girlfriend.

Is there a better candy than Lemon Heads?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 26, 2013)

boborone said:


> Cause you need a girlfriend.
> 
> Is there a better candy than Lemon Heads?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





I AM A GIRL ))))))

I havent even had that so I dunno

would you like a cow?


----------



## boborone (Jul 26, 2013)

xMorpheus said:


> I AM A GIRL ))))))
> 
> I havent even had that so I dunno
> 
> would you like a cow?

Click to collapse



Annnnnnnnd? Problem? If you had a gf you wouldn't be so bored.

I would love a cow. I'd take it straight to the butcher. Have a feast afterwards.

What's your favorite candy?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Jul 26, 2013)

boborone said:


> Annnnnnnnd? Problem? If you had a gf you wouldn't be so bored.
> 
> I would love a cow. I'd take it straight to the butcher. Have a feast afterwards.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well what will I do with my boyfriend then? xP

I am not much of a sweet tooth so I guess cadbury gems
Or those chocolate covered almond things if those count

Do you play MMORPGs?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 27, 2013)

I have in the past.......but not currently.

Favorite (musical) artist?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## negrobembon (Jul 27, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I have in the past.......but not currently.
> 
> Favorite (musical) artist?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bruno Mars

why is my wallet frequently empty? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 27, 2013)

negrobembon said:


> Bruno Mars
> 
> why is my wallet frequently empty?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



1) you have a girlfriend. (Maybe)
2) you waste it.
3) you just dont put anything in your wallet. Its probably on your card.

Why am i bored now that i have holidays?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 27, 2013)

Cause our jobs or school take up so much of our lives that when we don't have to go to them we don't know what to do with the extra time. 

Pizza or pasta? 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## hoholee12 (Jul 27, 2013)

pizza cuz  @Android Pizza

cat vs dog

Sent from my iToilet using xda app-developers app


----------



## veeman (Jul 27, 2013)

Turtles

What do you think about the Moto X?


----------



## anazhd (Jul 27, 2013)

veeman said:


> Turtles
> 
> What do you think about the Moto X?

Click to collapse



Sucks.

What ARTS/MOBA game do you guys play?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 27, 2013)

None

HTC One or S4

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 27, 2013)

S4 

No question 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## negrobembon (Jul 27, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> S4
> 
> No question
> 
> sent from my katana slicing muffin

Click to collapse



no answer

why isnt power stone available for smartphones? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 27, 2013)

negrobembon said:


> no answer
> 
> why isnt power stone available for smartphones?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I know about moonstone leafstone, what's a powerstone? 

So my question is, what is a powerstone? 

Yoda sent this!


----------



## tejasvi1 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey does anybody know when is the jellybean 4.2 update coming for xperia ion 

Sent from my LT28h using xda premium


----------



## JiroPrinz8 (Jul 27, 2013)

tejasvi1 said:


> Hey does anybody know when is the jellybean 4.2 update coming for xperia ion
> 
> Sent from my LT28h using xda premium

Click to collapse



Google it.

Doesn't anyone use google anymore?? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## SMillerNL (Jul 27, 2013)

JiroPrinz8 said:


> Google it.
> 
> Doesn't anyone use google anymore??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



People are mostly not using it on G+ though. The irony. 

What is the perfect milkshake flavor? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 27, 2013)

Chocolate

Caf or decaf? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 27, 2013)

Either

Do you like colours?

Shent with shexy kitteh ushin Sensation XE and One V


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jul 27, 2013)

Sure, but my favourite is green^^

Could you imagine unrooting your phone and keep it that way?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 27, 2013)

If the device is very fast, I would unroot it.

Same.

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Jul 27, 2013)

No ,Never..

LG Optimus G Pro or Samsung Galaxy Note 2 ?

Sent from my LG Optimus Black using LG Optimus Black


----------



## SMillerNL (Jul 27, 2013)

vishaldhamnekar said:


> No ,Never..
> 
> LG Optimus G Pro or Samsung Galaxy Note 2 ?
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus Black using LG Optimus Black

Click to collapse



Ugh, phablets. 

Why are Samsung fanboys so aggressively promoting android. Most of them don't even know true android. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Jul 27, 2013)

SMillerNL said:


> Ugh, phablets.
> 
> Why are Samsung fanboys so aggressively promoting android. Most of them don't even know true android.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You mean to say I am one of the Samsung Fanboys....naaaaaaaaaa never. I never used any Samsung device before. I truly love LG and Sony. And 
I just asked a question. That's it....

[Edit] OK then, I am changing my question...

What is true Android???


--------------------------------------
Sent from my LG Optimus Black using
LG Optimus Black
--------------------------------------


----------



## Da Kine (Jul 27, 2013)

vishaldhamnekar said:


> You mean to say I am one of the Samsung Fanboys....naaaaaaaaaa never. I never used any Samsung device before. I truly love LG and Sony. And
> I just asked a question. That's it....
> 
> [Edit] OK then, I am changing my question...
> ...

Click to collapse



Android is android, it just depends on what the user does with the device.

How many left turns does it take to make a right turn.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 27, 2013)

One...but you have to be in New Jersey.
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jughandle

Edit: I fail. It's the other way around.

Coke or Pepsi?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 27, 2013)

Hmm, Pepsi I guess. 

Favorite soft drink? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 27, 2013)

Diet Coke Plus. I'm pretty sure it was discontinued, though.

Last song you heard?

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## gmaster1 (Jul 27, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Hmm, Pepsi I guess.
> 
> Favorite soft drink?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Coke.

Meh?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 27, 2013)

Meh. I ninja'd the potayto.

Sent from my Polaroid PMID1000D using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 27, 2013)

Meh

Best screen technology 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## south956 (Jul 28, 2013)

Thats not a question. 

Tpam is closed, now where to?






        I'm a spinosaurus here on recon, shhh. Look here...  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2381517 .


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

Here...

Best screen technology?

(Yes, it is a question. *facepalm*)

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 28, 2013)

Lol I don't know how he thought that wasn't a question lol. But no question from you so no answer just my comment 
Favorite cartoon 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Anthonyl123 (Jul 28, 2013)

dunkman23 said:


> star trek
> 
> what size shoes do you wear. LMAO

Click to collapse



Size 10 ^.^ 

Anyone plays Nintendo 3ds here? I'm in need of exchanging friend codes to try out its online friends service.


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 28, 2013)

Anthonyl123 said:


> Size 10 ^.^
> 
> Anyone plays Nintendo 3ds here? I'm in need of exchanging friend codes to try out its online friends service.

Click to collapse



I don't but why would you answer a question from so many pages ago 

Favorite cartoon? 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 28, 2013)

Probably SpongeBob. I'm psyched for the SpongeBob movie sequel coming out in 2014.

Favorite candy?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Probably SpongeBob. I'm psyched for the SpongeBob movie sequel coming out in 2014.
> 
> Favorite candy?

Click to collapse



Charms blow-pops (strawberry).

Where's the beef ?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 28, 2013)

At android pizzas pizzeria 

Favorite kind of pizza? 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 28, 2013)

3 meat pizza with quadruple extra cheese.

Favorite gas station ?


----------



## septix (Jul 28, 2013)

TravisBean said:


> 3 meat pizza with quadruple extra cheese.
> 
> Favorite gas station ?

Click to collapse



Statoil ( Norwegian, but you can find it in other countries as well ) 

Techno or metal? 


Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Jul 28, 2013)

Metal

Best 3rd party keyboard 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## Lt.Win (Jul 28, 2013)

Swiftkey! 

Best Handheld Console. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## south956 (Jul 28, 2013)

PSP

Brains or brawn?




        stolen from my drunk kindle by Tapatalk 4


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 28, 2013)

Brains.

Do you have used any CyanogenMod ROMs?

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jul 28, 2013)

Sure, lots^^

What do you do for living?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## vikraminside (Jul 28, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Brains.
> 
> Do you have used any CyanogenMod ROMs?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM

Click to collapse



No. Stock rockzz 

Does battery savers cpu managenent features work on rooted phones on stock kernel?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 28, 2013)

It should be.

As you have Galaxy Y, use kernel that supports underclocking and underclock it to 624mhz and use lionheart+sio.

What is the color of your device?

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM


----------



## vikraminside (Jul 28, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> It should be.
> 
> As you have Galaxy Y, use kernel that supports underclocking and underclock it to 624mhz and use lionheart+sio.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Black. I tried custom merruk kernel  but my question on battery saving app claiming cpu management without kernel support on stock. Eg ks battery doctor. Possible?

Pressing THANKS easier than typing.
Sent from s5360 GB DDMD1 rooted stock.


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 28, 2013)

vikraminside said:


> Black. I tried custom merruk kernel  but my question on battery saving app claiming cpu management without kernel support on stock. Eg ks battery doctor. Possible?
> 
> Pressing THANKS easier than typing.
> Sent from s5360 GB DDMD1 rooted stock.

Click to collapse



No need for custom kernels to use the app, dude!

Do you got married?


Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM 

Problems with Google Play Services? Look here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2248648


----------



## vikraminside (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes. Agreed. How it say cpu menagement check mark while my stock kernel does not support?

Pressing THANKS easier than typing.
Sent from s5360 GB DDMD1 rooted stock.


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh, better you open a new thread in Q&A section of Galaxy Y for more support.

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM 

Problems with Google Play Services? Look here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2248648


----------



## Seraz007 (Jul 28, 2013)

Nope

I Don't have any problems with google play services

Why is the Tpam thread locked?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Jul 28, 2013)

Coz people stopped playing it properly and talked like it was a family thread
It had to happen 
That thread become useless 

sent from my katana slicing muffin

---------- Post added at 03:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 PM ----------

Why has OT become so dead 

sent from my katana slicing muffin


----------



## vikraminside (Jul 28, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Oh, better you open a new thread in Q&A section of Galaxy Y for more support.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have children? If yes, are you married? By the, way where  is your question? 

Pressing THANKS easier than typing.
Sent from s5360 GB DDMD1 rooted stock.


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 28, 2013)

How can we hav children without married

Are you on holiday?


Sent from katana


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jul 28, 2013)

No, and none^^

What timeage would you rather be born in?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 29, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> No, and none^^
> 
> What timeage would you rather be born in?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am a 90 born.
And I think I'm happy about my timage itself..

Same?

Yoda sent this!


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 29, 2013)

1998.

Do you know any browser that supports upload files?

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with rooted stock ROM 
---------------------------------------------------------
Problems with Google Play Services? Look here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2248648


----------



## Paul Blake (Jul 29, 2013)

For me chrome is best 

Have you flashed cm10.2 (4.3)?

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## leolopes79 (Jul 29, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> For me chrome is best
> 
> Have you flashed cm10.2 (4.3)?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Not yet.

What you think about new Play?


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 29, 2013)

leolopes79 said:


> Not yet.
> 
> What you think about new Play?

Click to collapse



Sick of the 'books'. 

Favourite band? 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jul 29, 2013)

If I have to name only one it would be a day to remember
Their last album really helped me through a rough time 
Already seen those guys live *__*

Are you interested in Ubuntu edge?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## mradermaxlol (Jul 30, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> If I have to name only one it would be a day to remember
> Their last album really helped me through a rough time
> Already seen those guys live *__*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope XD
Does anybody have an Ubuntu One account?

Sent from my bulletproof Something Galaxy Ace I XD


----------



## I r o n M a n (Jul 30, 2013)

mradermaxlol said:


> Nope XD
> Does anybody have an Ubuntu One account?
> 
> Sent from my bulletproof Something Galaxy Ace I XD

Click to collapse



Not me. And you shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in off topic. Come back after 10 posts. 

What are your thoughts on the Ubuntu Edge? If you don't know about it, SEARCH NOW!


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jul 30, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Not me. And you shouldn't be gaining your first 10 posts in off topic. Come back after 10 posts.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the Ubuntu Edge? If you don't know about it, SEARCH NOW!

Click to collapse



If they are really gonna make it I find it quite badass to have a screen made of a f***ing saphire
The rest of the specs is so far not bad either

What are your thoughts about PRISM?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## megaancient (Jul 30, 2013)

PRISM - a brainchild of a few hot-shots which was and is currently tracking whatever i am doing on the net.

0 or 1?


----------



## keenofhiphop (Jul 30, 2013)

megaancient said:


> PRISM - a brainchild of a few hot-shots which was and is currently tracking whatever i am doing on the net.
> 
> 0 or 1?

Click to collapse



1 always 1 because it is something 

how you like the idea of that thread?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2385395
SPOILER ALARM!!!

Gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia L


----------



## GuestK00109 (Aug 2, 2013)

keenofhiphop said:


> 1 always 1 because it is something
> 
> how you like the idea of that thread?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2385395
> ...

Click to collapse



I like it, its funny 

I can't sleep... what can you recommend(for sleeping)


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 2, 2013)

MtnKhan said:


> I like it, its funny
> 
> I can't sleep... what can you recommend(for sleeping)

Click to collapse



Study! :silly:

Is there a better way to sleep than this?


----------



## 404-Not Found (Aug 2, 2013)

No

What's the meaning of life?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## edisile (Aug 2, 2013)

404-Not Found said:


> No
> 
> What's the meaning of life?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



42

You got the reference?

My Signature:


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah, unfortunately. 

Favourite genre of music? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 2, 2013)

Mostly religious and rap.

Same.

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket with Simple ROM ICS V3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 2, 2013)

Alt metal, instrumental metal and hard rock. 

Same... 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Jimlarck (Aug 2, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Alt metal, instrumental metal and hard rock.
> 
> Same...
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



The one you can listen to.

Would you get Ubuntu Edge?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Aug 2, 2013)

Jimlarck said:


> The one you can listen to.
> 
> Would you get Ubuntu Edge?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No 
What's so special about the Sapphire glass in that phone

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Jimlarck (Aug 2, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> No
> What's so special about the Sapphire glass in that phone
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



You need diamonds to scratch the screen.

Why not?

I love MMuzzy and Big Rush Dog


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Aug 2, 2013)

Why not not?

Why is android 4.3 such a hype?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 2, 2013)

I honestly have no idea. Nothing big. Even 4.1 -> 4.2 was a bigger change. 

What size tv do you have? 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Aug 3, 2013)

I dunno. 32" maybe

What is your favourite drink?.


----------



## galaxys (Aug 3, 2013)

46" LCD HDTV.

You prefer Playboy or Penthouse?


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Aug 3, 2013)

Don't care...boobies!

Did music help you at some point in your life?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 3, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Don't care...boobies!
> 
> Did music help you at some point in your life?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When I left home for the first time for 3 months, living thousands kms away, music is what helped! :thumbup:

Name some new artists that are underrated but have awesome tracks. 

Yoda sent this!


----------



## Niksola (Aug 3, 2013)

*egranet hast*

Samsung rly copy everyting about iphone?


----------



## Jimlarck (Aug 3, 2013)

Niksola said:


> Samsung rly copy everyting about iphone?

Click to collapse



iPhone used that as an excuse to sue them, Steve Jobs started a war saying "Android is a stolen product, I can and will use all of Apple's money to get rid of this, I'm willing to go thermonuclear on this". Steve Jobs died an angry and sad old man in the end, but it's acceptable, Steve Jobs didn't want to accept the fact that his time of reign was over, and that he was bound to go down, so he started thinking of reasons and he came to the conclusion that because Android is a Phone OS, it totally copied iOS, they sued HTC, then Samsung, for having "Rectangular devices with round edges, and a physical single button". Truth be told, Samsung already had this design before the first iDevice was released. So they had no reason to sue, if they had used the money they're using on fighting with Android manufacturers on improving their devices, maybe they'd had gotten the respect of Android users, but money can do awful things to people.

Why didn't you answer the question of the guy before you?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 3, 2013)

He's a ten post noob 

What'd you expect?


----------



## tejasvi1 (Aug 3, 2013)

Jimlarck said:


> iPhone used that as an excuse to sue them, Steve Jobs started a war saying "Android is a stolen product, I can and will use all of Apple's money to get rid of this, I'm willing to go thermonuclear on this". Steve Jobs died an angry and sad old man in the end, but it's acceptable, Steve Jobs didn't want to accept the fact that his time of reign was over, and that he was bound to go down, so he started thinking of reasons and he came to the conclusion that because Android is a Phone OS, it totally copied iOS, they sued HTC, then Samsung, for having "Rectangular devices with round edges, and a physical single button". Truth be told, Samsung already had this design before the first iDevice was released. So they had no reason to sue, if they had used the money they're using on fighting with Android manufacturers on improving their devices, maybe they'd had gotten the respect of Android users, but money can do awful things to people.
> 
> Why didn't you answer the question of the guy before you?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



true man :good: iphone came in year 2007 whereas andriod came in 2005 and the design already existed its apple who copied and i am the person who will definitely   choose apple over samsung in every product then also i am saying apple is a cheater


----------



## Paul Blake (Aug 3, 2013)

Would you like to have  vertu ti?
Google it if you dont know what is it

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## 404-Not Found (Aug 4, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> Would you like to have  vertu ti?
> Google it if you dont know what is it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



What's up with that? No following rules

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Aug 4, 2013)

42

Have you already installed 4.3? If not, is there even a port for your device yet?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## south956 (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes sir, running 4.3 on PA ROM on over clocked kindle HD.

What's your CPU max?




        If a woodchuck chucked wood and Chuck found out, would Chuck get mad at the woodchucks for chucking Chuck's wood?


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 5, 2013)

2046 

whats ur ram?


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 5, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> 2046
> 
> whats ur ram?

Click to collapse



4GB 

Is Airdroid the best at what it does or is there a better alternative?


----------



## edisile (Aug 5, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> 4GB
> 
> Is Airdroid the best at what it does or is there a better alternative?

Click to collapse



USB cable trololololol.

Same.

My Signature:


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 5, 2013)

WiFi xD

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SMillerNL (Aug 5, 2013)

Jimlarck said:


> iPhone used that as an excuse to sue them, Steve Jobs started a war saying "Android is a stolen product, I can and will use all of Apple's money to get rid of this, I'm willing to go thermonuclear on this". Steve Jobs died an angry and sad old man in the end, but it's acceptable, Steve Jobs didn't want to accept the fact that his time of reign was over, and that he was bound to go down, so he started thinking of reasons and he came to the conclusion that because Android is a Phone OS, it totally copied iOS, they sued HTC, then Samsung, for having "Rectangular devices with round edges, and a physical single button". Truth be told, Samsung already had this design before the first iDevice was released. So they had no reason to sue, if they had used the money they're using on fighting with Android manufacturers on improving their devices, maybe they'd had gotten the respect of Android users, but money can do awful things to people.
> 
> Why didn't you answer the question of the guy before you?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I just wanted to get back on this. They'd been working on a tablet for 6 years before they released the iPhone. During all that time the project was highly secretive and only a few employees and the board of directors knew about it. Then in 2005, when android was started as an OS to use on cameras, it was nothing. But when Eric Schmidt skipped boards and went from Apple to Google and Google bought Android. It might have just been changed in design to look like the products Eric saw at apple. 

Additionally, Samsung just blatantly copies apples designs because it's easy. And apple can't really do anything drastic because Samsung makes their SoCs. 

What is airdroid? 

Do you really live? 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## MrAdux55 (Aug 5, 2013)

Maybye.

What's your favorite breast size?

Sent from my GT-S5570


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 5, 2013)

i dunno 

why such a stupid question?


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 5, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> i dunno
> 
> why such a stupid question?

Click to collapse



Itz teh interwebz.

Why are most games becoming F2P?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 5, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> Itz teh interwebz.
> 
> Why are most games becoming F2P?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Piracy reduction by in app purchases in f2p.

Best f2p game? 

Yoda sent this!


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 5, 2013)

Team Fortress 2

Favorite game?

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 5, 2013)

Grand Theft Auto, of course!

Same 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## south956 (Aug 5, 2013)

Kirby the first one, in old game boys with 4 aa batteries
Meaning of your name?




        If a woodchuck chucked wood and Chuck found out, would Chuck get mad at the woodchucks for chucking Chuck's wood?


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 6, 2013)

south956 said:


> Kirby the first one, in old game boys with 4 aa batteries
> Meaning of your name?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Real name or Username?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 6, 2013)

Probably username.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 6, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Probably username.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692

Click to collapse



Well I was a power rangers fan when I was a kid.
(And when they were just 3 not a color palette)

So I loved the yellow guy "Dustin"
And vj stands for my real name Vipul Jain.
So that's that.

Explain yours.


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 6, 2013)

well my name and 007 

Which country would u NOT want to be in?


----------



## Gogeta (Aug 6, 2013)

Pakistan,
Same

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## c3rpant (Aug 6, 2013)

MrAdux55 said:


> Maybye.
> 
> What's your favorite breast size?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570

Click to collapse



*A)* a Handful 

*Q)* What is your favorite emoicon


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Aug 6, 2013)

North korea

Why do people missunderstand each other when they are just writing (and not talking face to face)?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## SMillerNL (Aug 6, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> North korea
> 
> Why do people missunderstand each other when they are just writing (and not talking face to face)?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because 80% of communication is nonverbal. And interwebz have no nonverbal communication. 

EDIT: Spain or France? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 6, 2013)

Both are cool but I'd like to live in Spain. 
South or north? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## south956 (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm from south Texas and my city area code is 956 born and raised




        If a woodchuck chucked wood and Chuck found out, would Chuck get mad at the woodchucks for chucking Chuck's wood?


----------



## Jimlarck (Aug 7, 2013)

south956 said:


> I'm from south Texas and my city area code is 956 born and raised
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course!

Anyone have good study tips? School is about to start and I'll be taking dual credit/college classes, heard it's pretty intense and 20 peeps drop out the first day. So any help would be appreciated 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## projeto56 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jimlarck said:


> Of course!
> 
> Anyone have good study tips? School is about to start and I'll be taking dual credit/college classes, heard it's pretty intense and 20 peeps drop out the first day. So any help would be appreciated
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Stop drinking. Don't talk. Don't look to the hot girl on your side.

What the hell is 42?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Groot (Aug 7, 2013)

a number

s4 octacore or s4 quadcore?

Sent from a supercharged cactaytokatana!!!


----------



## I r o n M a n (Aug 7, 2013)

I have the octa. There's barely any significant difference.
But the quad core has better development.
What do you think about the new nexus 7?

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check this out - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## projeto56 (Aug 7, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> I have the octa. But there's barely any difference.
> What do you think about the new nexus 7?
> 
> Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta
> ...

Click to collapse



Better than the old one 

Why isn't iron man's suit made of iron?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 7, 2013)

Touché! 

Got an answer for that?

Yoda sent this!


----------



## Sanjay (Aug 7, 2013)

Got!

But what?


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 7, 2013)

Yes. 

What are you wearing? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice souvenir clothes.

You (Same question)?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Aug 7, 2013)

Iron mans suit

Where to go?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 7, 2013)

You can never be wrong with Ladakh, India. 

Trekking or Vehicular traveling? 

Yoda sent this!


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Road trips FTW!  

Camping or Roadtrips?


----------



## south956 (Aug 7, 2013)

Road trips, especially thru nonstop forest areas at night.......makes you hope your vehicle doesn't malfunction in anyway

ATV or go-carts?




        What are you looking for?


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 8, 2013)

ATV!

Where are you from?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Aug 8, 2013)

India 

Mclaren P1 or lamborghini Aventador ???


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 8, 2013)

Lambo everytime

Aventador or Veneno


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Aug 8, 2013)

Aventador


----------



## SMillerNL (Aug 8, 2013)

kkrraazzyy said:


> Aventador

Click to collapse



I'll assume that as a "same" 

Avetador! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## edisile (Aug 8, 2013)

SMillerNL said:


> I'll assume that as a "same"
> 
> Avetador!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I assume this as a same too. Aventador, but I liked the Murciélago LP670-4 SV more.

Which is the best McLaren? MP4-12C, F1 or P1? (For me is MP4-12C)

My Signature:


----------



## projeto56 (Aug 8, 2013)

F1 all the way!

What's your opinion on hybrid cars?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Aug 8, 2013)

projeto56 said:


> F1 all the way!
> 
> What's your opinion on hybrid cars?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Hybrid cars initially look like they are costly and are i mean here in India. 
But should be good
Especially sustainable development part is good. 

Samsung or HTC or Sony? 




"Thanks button is just to avoid "THANKS" posts in threads. Nothing more than that. Don't ask in signature or post for it and defeat the purpose why it was introduced"


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 8, 2013)

CyanogenMod (Samsung).

Same question.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 8, 2013)

Samsung for phones(or tablets) and Sony for all other tech stuff. 

Favourite TV manufacter? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Paul Blake (Aug 8, 2013)

Lg and samsung
Favorite tablet manufacturer? 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 8, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> Lg and samsung
> Favorite tablet manufacturer?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



ASUS ftw!

Nexus or iPad?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Aug 8, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> ASUS ftw!
> 
> Nexus or iPad?

Click to collapse



Nexus 10 
Gimmikie S4 or MOTO X with real world advantages?

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 8, 2013)

None 

i hate them both! >_<

Why do i hate em?


----------



## Flashme14 (Aug 8, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> None
> 
> i hate them both! >_<
> 
> Why do i hate em?

Click to collapse



You hate them because you like dirty women, and kittens! 

Why does it feel good when I poop? 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## cstone1991 (Aug 9, 2013)

Flashme14 said:


> You hate them because you like dirty women, and kittens!
> 
> Why does it feel good when I poop?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Because your prostate is being stimulated which has been referred to as "the male g-spot".

If you had to choose only 1 vehicle for the rest of your life without the option to ever borrow, rent, buy, steal, or otherwise gain the assistance of another vehicle, what would you choose. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Aug 9, 2013)

cstone1991 said:


> Because your prostate is being stimulated which has been referred to as "the male g-spot".
> 
> If you had to choose only 1 vehicle for the rest of your life without the option to ever borrow, rent, buy, steal, or otherwise gain the assistance of another vehicle, what would you choose.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



MIG-29 M OVT 
Same

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## cstone1991 (Aug 9, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> MIG-29 M OVT
> Same
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Very practical for your trips to buy groceries! Lol

Diesel Navara

Again...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## south956 (Aug 9, 2013)

GMC Denali

What would be your preffered vehicle though, if by some contest you won one, no strings attached but any other service is out of pocket.



        I'm a little disfunctional, your the problem, don't awaken me


----------



## SMillerNL (Aug 9, 2013)

south956 said:


> GMC Denali
> 
> What would be your preffered vehicle though, if by some contest you won one, no strings attached but any other service is out of pocket.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nissan GT-R or Camaro SS

Same

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 9, 2013)

Toyota Hliux and Nissan 370Z.

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## south956 (Aug 9, 2013)

Subaru Brz/1968 Dodge charger

Favorite junk food?




        I'm a little disfunctional, your the problem, don't awaken me


----------



## south956 (Aug 9, 2013)

Really, invisible on demand. Troll, spook, and other stuff I'd rather keep to myself.

If you flew do you think you'd get shot down, think realistically as now society?




        I'm a little disfunctional, your the problem, don't awaken me


----------



## projeto56 (Aug 9, 2013)

Probably not if you go public with your powers.

Being invisible, fly, or to be able to control time perception of people nearby ( you 'freeze' time for them, but not for objects nor for yourself)?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 9, 2013)

Freezing time

Then i can do whatever i want( with them ) 

Same


----------



## I r o n M a n (Aug 9, 2013)

Samsung. Currently own a 47 inch smart TV which I am very satisfied with.

Favourite Laptop manufacturer?


----------



## projeto56 (Aug 9, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Freezing time
> 
> Then i can do whatever i want( with them )
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Tits shaking detected 

Same to the next


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 9, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Samsung. Currently own a 47 inch smart TV which I am very satisfied with.
> 
> Favourite Laptop manufacturer?

Click to collapse



Acer and Asus.

Same 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 9, 2013)

Asus and Sony 

Favourite animal? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Aug 9, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Asus and Sony
> 
> Favourite animal?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



The falcon 
What's your age?

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## south956 (Aug 9, 2013)

23 but look older

Favorite color and why? There's gotta be a reason




        I'm a little disfunctional, your the problem, don't awaken me


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 9, 2013)

Black. I like dark colours and black is just good for my eyes. 

Sunny or rainy? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 10, 2013)

Sunny here this morning 

Same question.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## south956 (Aug 10, 2013)

Sunny and humid.

Where's it going down today?




        I'm a little disfunctional, your the problem, don't awaken me


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Aug 10, 2013)

Waaaaay too much rain!

Are you interested in plants?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## ROFLkopter (Aug 10, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Waaaaay too much rain!
> 
> Are you interested in plants?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Growing vegetable plants, yes. Grew some potatoes this year, until I moved house.

Whats your favourite television series?

Sent from my Paranoid Android w/ franco.Kernel powered Nexus 4 using XDA Premium


----------



## south956 (Aug 10, 2013)

Fast and loud, car person....

Same.




        I'm a little disfunctional, your the problem, don't awaken me


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 10, 2013)

FRIENDS!
Even though I love many more like 24, Dexter, Chuck, Entourage etc etc.
I always end up playing a random friends' episode.

Is there a better sitcom than friends? 

Yoda sent this!


----------



## GRAVITY-7 (Aug 10, 2013)

*Xoxo gossip girl*

Yes there is....... XoXo Gossip Girl

what is the last thing u wish 2 do b4 u die?


----------



## south956 (Aug 10, 2013)

OK I doubt I can say my first(xxx) but other would be dive from airplane, who knows it might literally be the last thing I do.

Same.




        I'm a little disfunctional, your the problem, don't awaken me


----------



## Sanjay (Aug 10, 2013)

ATV

What is ATV??

[Quate] Don't  press Spoiler



Spoiler



You Idiot


----------



## AzureYuki (Aug 10, 2013)

All terrain vehicle
Is half life 3 a conspiracy?


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 10, 2013)

I dunno because I haven't played it.

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SMillerNL (Aug 10, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> I dunno because I haven't played it.
> 
> Same.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes, and Notch is in on it. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Aug 18, 2013)

Where is Waldo?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## south956 (Aug 18, 2013)

At the last place you dropped him off.

^^^Where's your question? 









For your own custom Sig : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1922304 Made you click!


----------



## vormund (Aug 18, 2013)

^^ hmm, yeah!

Lets try something a friend asked me...

What is the meaning of forty-two?


----------



## Paul Blake (Aug 18, 2013)

42= meaning of live universe and everything
Whats the other meaning of 42 (forty two)?

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 18, 2013)

69-27. Coincidence? 

What are you wearing? 

Sent from my teddy bear


----------



## gmaster1 (Aug 18, 2013)

*looks down*...uhm...something...
has anyone found waldo yet?

That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Aug 18, 2013)

Yes when I was a child many times. 

Should we let this thread die. 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One which is like catnip to me atm


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 18, 2013)

Nope, cause I just came back from hiatus!

Galaxy Mega or stick with GS3?

"Two types of people: Those who buy iPhones; and those who are intelligent. I'm intelligent."
- Guy


----------



## kaibu (Aug 18, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Nope, cause I just came back from hiatus!
> 
> Galaxy Mega or stick with GS3?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, if your hands and pockets are big enough for the Galaxy Mega, I'd say go for it!  The extra screen real estate makes a huge difference.  Though then again, it's something you will have to try out for yourself in person.  

Intel Bay Trail or Snapdragon 800 for your next phone?


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 19, 2013)

Snapdragon 800.

What is your connection speed?

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2



        Love doesn't need a reason.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Aug 19, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Snapdragon 800.
> 
> What is your connection speed?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1MBPS 
What do you think of what's happening in Egypt?


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm so sad and angry.

Same.

Sent from my little Goku using Tapatalk 2



        Love doesn't need a reason.


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm not really sure why's all that happening. 

Can you tell?

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Aug 19, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> I'm not really sure why's all that happening.
> 
> Can you tell?
> 
> Narrated by Morgan Freeman

Click to collapse



The so called riots are shooting and killing everyone 
If I'm gonna start studying computer science what should I start reading first to gain background knowlage?


----------



## nawlage (Aug 19, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> The so called riots are shooting and killing everyone
> If I'm gonna start studying computer science what should I start reading first to gain background knowlage?

Click to collapse



first,  know that it's spelled _nawlage_.  next  maybe search for some theory books on Amazon with good reviews then check if a local library has them.

 what's the fastest,  easiest,  cleanest way to clean cobwebs and crap off of a  'popcorn' textured ceiling? (prevention solutions not accepted)


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 20, 2013)

nawlage said:


> first,  know that it's spelled _nawlage_.  next  maybe search for some theory books on Amazon with good reviews then check if a local library has them.
> 
> what's the fastest,  easiest,  cleanest way to clean cobwebs and crap off of a  'popcorn' textured ceiling? (prevention solutions not accepted)

Click to collapse



Fastest- call superman to blow it off.
Easiest- use a blower to blow it all off.
Cleanest- instead of blowing, vaccum it all in.

Does Woodland make anything worthy except shoes?

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## scutariusilviu (Aug 29, 2013)

Nope, I don't think so. 

What is the biggest planet or star discovered till now?

Galaxy S4 i9505 with Tapatalk 4


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 29, 2013)

scutariusilviu said:


> Nope, I don't think so.
> 
> What is the biggest planet or star discovered till now?
> 
> Galaxy S4 i9505 with Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I think cybertron 

Why was this thread all of a sudden list in an abyss 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Aug 29, 2013)

Because no one looked down there

Whats your favourite season? (Not serie season )

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## Seraz007 (Aug 29, 2013)

Season 9 

Same


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 29, 2013)

Fall

Whats your favourite smiley ^_^

Sent from my BBQ


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 29, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> Season 9
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Winters.. 
Way less need to bathe regularly xD

What is scarier? 
 Cockroaches or Spiders? 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Aug 29, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Winters..
> Way less need to bathe regularly xD
> 
> What is scarier?
> ...

Click to collapse



I hate cockroaches bahhhhaah 
Same

sent from my iGalaxy


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Aug 29, 2013)

Flying cockroaches...burn it!!!!!!

Was ubuntu edge even a real concept, or did they set the bar so high for not having to build that phone, but to get the attention?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## cgrugger (Aug 29, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Flying cockroaches...burn it!!!!!!
> 
> Was ubuntu edge even a real concept, or did they set the bar so high for not having to build that phone, but to get the attention?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think it was a concept in the same sense as a concept car.  Just something to get people talking and gauge interest.

Should I sell my car to get a truck, or stay with the car for the fun of driving it and the fuel millage it gets.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cstone1991 (Aug 29, 2013)

cgrugger said:


> I think it was a concept in the same sense as a concept car.  Just something to get people talking and gauge interest.
> 
> Should I sell my car to get a truck, or stay with the car for the fun of driving it and the fuel millage it gets.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Is there any reason you need a truck? 

^answer and question.... Mind=Blow... Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## cgrugger (Aug 29, 2013)

cstone1991 said:


> Is there any reason you need a truck?
> 
> ^answer and question.... Mind=Blow... Lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535

Click to collapse



Well there isn't a reason I need a BMW either.  I have borrowed my friends trucks over the past few months to go shoot or haul stuff around.  I plan on picking hunting up this year and would prefer not to strap a deer yo my car's hood

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------

Oh, and what is your favorite burger joint.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wyckedfunk (Aug 29, 2013)

cgrugger said:


> Well there isn't a reason I need a BMW either.  I have borrowed my friends trucks over the past few months to go shoot or haul stuff around.  I plan on picking hunting up this year and would prefer not to strap a deer yo my car's hood
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Duh that's what the trunk is for ..


----------



## cgrugger (Aug 30, 2013)

Touche

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrooklynNY (Aug 30, 2013)

Is it possible that QuickBooks should replace blank quantities with 1 quantity when creating an invoice? (QuickBooks Enterprise 13.0)  And, Where can I get twrp 2.6.x (for kindle fire) compatible themes?


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Sep 3, 2013)

BrooklynNY said:


> Is it possible that QuickBooks should replace blank quantities with 1 quantity when creating an invoice? (QuickBooks Enterprise 13.0)  And, Where can I get twrp 2.6.x (for kindle fire) compatible themes?

Click to collapse



Don't know...and use google^^

Why is this thread ditched again? 

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## SMillerNL (Sep 3, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Don't know...and use google^^
> 
> Why is this thread ditched again?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's ditched 

Is it a nice sunny day wherever you are? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 3, 2013)

Night here.

What is your opinion about Nexus 5?

Sent from my Zoro using Tapatalk 2 



        Fix Google Play Services here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2361867


----------



## GreenMean (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 AM ----------




luqman98 said:


> Night here.
> 
> What is your opinion about Nexus 5?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't even know they were making one . but I suppose it will be good considering it's a Google device. 

What's your favorite car ever?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Sep 3, 2013)

VW t2...its actually a bus, but awesome as f**k 

Do you still play Pokemon? (I rediscovered it this week xD) 

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 3, 2013)

No way. 

How's your hair? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 3, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> No way.
> 
> How's your hair?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Hard as a carpet but black as coal 

Do shampoo conditioners etc crap actually work? 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## Archer (Sep 3, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Hard as a carpet but black as coal
> 
> Do shampoo conditioners etc crap actually work?
> 
> Narrated by Morgan Freeman

Click to collapse



Yes.  Just try washing longer hair with soap or shower gel for a couple of weeks and you'll see the difference.

Why has nobody created a Kit Kat thread yet?

*Edit:* They have - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2431129


----------



## kangerX (Sep 3, 2013)

I see many of 4.4 threads but not 'kit Kat' yes...

I wonder why kit Kat ? Why not snickers :sly:

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 3, 2013)

Cause I prefer moro
Which one should I learn first,java or C?


----------



## hanisod (Sep 3, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Cause I prefer moro
> Which one should I learn first,java or C?

Click to collapse



Java 

What do you think about bronies? And have you ever spotted one?

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 3, 2013)

hanisod said:


> Java
> 
> What do you think about bronies? And have you ever spotted one?
> 
> Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Well everyone likes something,and yes I have spotted several ones here but not in real life


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Sep 3, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Well everyone likes something,and yes I have spotted several ones here but not in real life

Click to collapse



Why didn't you ask a question? ^^

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 4, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Why didn't you ask a question? ^^
> 
> Greets Vauvenal7
> 
> Sent from my SGS i9000

Click to collapse



People put a lot of thought in their answers and then have no juice left for the next question.. 

Why do good shows get cancelled while the stupid ones keep getting renewals? :/

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 4, 2013)

Because the hipsters who watch the crap shows have more money.

What are your thoughts on Android 4.4 KitKat?

 Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 4, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Because the hipsters who watch the crap shows have more money.
> 
> What are your thoughts on Android 4.4 KitKat?
> 
> Sent from Kaito's Ice Cream Cone

Click to collapse



Stupid name imo. KLP was better. As for the features, they're not out yet.

Are they? 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## edisile (Sep 4, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Stupid name imo. KLP was better. As for the features, they're not out yet.
> 
> Are they?
> 
> Narrated by Morgan Freeman

Click to collapse



AFAIK, not yet.

Why am I too lazy to ask a decent question?

My Signature:


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Sep 4, 2013)

edisile said:


> AFAIK, not yet.
> 
> Why am I too lazy to ask a decent question?
> 
> My Signature:

Click to collapse



Because I am too lazy to give a.proper answer

What are your thoughts on why Google had always been using general sweets names but now they are using a brand name? 

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 4, 2013)

I thought it was a joke but they ARE serious! I think it's really silly to use another company's name. Unbelievable.

What about you?

Sent from my BBQ


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 4, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> I thought it was a joke but they ARE serious! I think it's really silly to use another company's name. Unbelievable.
> 
> What about you?
> 
> Sent from my BBQ

Click to collapse



I love KitKat
You?


----------



## kangerX (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes ! Why not ?

sent from marijuanated muffin


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Sep 4, 2013)

I like KitKat, but somehow I can't make peace with the fact that they are now using a brand name plus their product plus advertising (like the now selling android formed KitKat)
IMO there is no need for Google for that, like there would still be anybody not knowing about android?

What version of android is your favourite? 

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 4, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> I like KitKat, but somehow I can't make peace with the fact that they are now using a brand name plus their product plus advertising (like the now selling android formed KitKat)
> IMO there is no need for Google for that, like there would still be anybody not knowing about android?
> 
> What version of android is your favourite?
> ...

Click to collapse



Jelly bean, yet. 
Fluidity & functionality at its best. 

What time do you plan to sleep and actually end up sleeping? 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## Felimenta97 (Sep 5, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Jelly bean, yet.
> Fluidity & functionality at its best.
> 
> What time do you plan to sleep and actually end up sleeping?
> ...

Click to collapse



Plan on around 22:30 or so. Actually go mid night, tops.

What is the usual breakfast in your country?

Sent From my LT26i using Tapatalk 4


----------



## XxLordxX (Sep 5, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> Plan on around 22:30 or so. Actually go mid night, tops.
> 
> What is the usual breakfast in your country?
> 
> Sent From my LT26i using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Same as yours xD! Cheers from BR lol.

Bread and milk hahaha.

Question is:
What's your job dream?

"We think so supersonic and we make our bombs atomic" - Eagle Fly Free (Helloween)
Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 5, 2013)

XxLordxX said:


> Same as yours xD! Cheers from BR lol.
> 
> Bread and milk hahaha.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To get paid to test new games and report bugs. But alas it's not a thing here in India.

Charlie Harper or Barney Stinson? 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Sep 5, 2013)

Barney Stinson for sure...he has style
Also I respect the acting of NPH cus nobody who doesn't know he is gay would get it via how I met your mother or Harold and Kumar

What time do you get up on weekends? 

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 5, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Barney Stinson for sure...he has style
> Also I respect the acting of NPH cus nobody who doesn't know he is gay would get it via how I met your mother or Harold and Kumar
> 
> What time do you get up on weekends?
> ...

Click to collapse



Usually I woke up at around 6 am. Sometimes, I woke up at 8.30am.

Same.... i'm too lazy to make a decent question.


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 5, 2013)

Weekends is sleeping time XD
I wake up no earlier than 10-11am

Kitkat or Key Lime Pie?
Which one would you've chosen if it was upto you?


----------



## casinoroyale83 (Sep 5, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Weekends is sleeping time XD
> I wake up no earlier than 10-11am
> 
> Kitkat or Key Lime Pie?
> Which one would you've chosen if it was upto you?

Click to collapse



Key Lime Pie definitely. This has to be the question to answer though, since I haven't ate any real carbs in about a week because I'm on s 'keto' diet to get some more energy. It's working so far, hopefully I don't turn into a stick figure though because I don't need to lose weight. 

Who's hotter, prime Pamela Anderson in her Baywatch years, or Scarlett Johannson today?


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Sep 5, 2013)

Scarlett of course
I don't really like Pam's face^^
It's not ugly, its just not my thing xD

Where do you spend most of your time (local places in real life  )

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## south956 (Sep 5, 2013)

Occasionally on GBA emulators.

Any good DS Emulators?









For your own custom Sig : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1922304 Made you click!


----------



## iDelta (Sep 6, 2013)

south956 said:


> Occasionally on GBA emulators.
> 
> Any good DS Emulators?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Drastic all the way

Sent from my AOSP looking LS which my Galaxy W runs on...


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cus you didn't ask...I will xD

Do you go by car or do you use train/tram/bus? 

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## arif41 (Sep 6, 2013)

Motorcycle

PA or AOKP ?

Sent from my Xperia U


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 6, 2013)

arif41 said:


> Motorcycle
> 
> PA or AOKP ?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia U

Click to collapse



Stock.
But from the 2, AOKP.
PA goes way over the top with features! 

If you had to paint your room using 2 colors, which ones would you choose?
(The roof stays white!)

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## edisile (Sep 6, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Stock.
> But from the 2, AOKP.
> PA goes way over the top with features!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One of the colors would be white, and the other one... maybe light blue, light orange or grey...

My Signature:


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Sep 7, 2013)

edisile said:


> One of the colors would be white, and the other one... maybe light blue, light orange or grey...
> 
> My Signature:

Click to collapse



Y u no ask question? 

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## edisile (Sep 7, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Y u no ask question?
> 
> Greets Vauvenal7
> 
> Sent from my SGS i9000

Click to collapse



I didn't had a good one.

Is this a good question?

My Signature:


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 7, 2013)

No.

What is the meaning of life?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 7, 2013)

andyabc said:


> No.
> 
> What is the meaning of life?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



42 

Imelda May or Pink? 

_             "You learn something new every day if you're not careful" - Wilf Lunn   _


----------



## Groot (Sep 7, 2013)

pink

futurama or the simpsons

A velociraptor sent this :v


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Sep 7, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> pink
> 
> futurama or the simpsons
> 
> A velociraptor sent this :v

Click to collapse



Futurama anyday.

Stock Sense or Custom Sense?

Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Sep 7, 2013)

ShadowCodeGaming said:


> Futurama anyday.
> 
> Stock Sense or Custom Sense?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cyano Lulz

Does your phone have 4.3 ROMs?

My Signature:


----------



## Seraz007 (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes ofc 

It's a nexus 

Does yours have 4.4 roms?


----------



## Florian Bichl (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes

How many times you let a fart today

Sent from my GT-I8160 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 7, 2013)

7. Okay 6 times... Never trust a fart! 

When did you lose your virginity if ever? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 8, 2013)

do i have to answer the question?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Raymond199483 (Sep 8, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> do i have to answer the question?
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



Yes 

Favorite TV show 

sent from Google chrome


----------



## I r o n M a n (Sep 8, 2013)

Agonist impossible to choose. I'd say Breaking Bad, The Big Bang Theory, Burn Notice etc.

What are you thoughts about the new note 3?

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check this out - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## ashkan-khatar (Sep 8, 2013)

...


----------



## oxfordia (Sep 9, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Agonist impossible to choose. I'd say Breaking Bad, The Big Bang Theory, Burn Notice etc.
> 
> What are you thoughts about the new note 3?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not worth the dough. Nice camera though.
HTC One or Galaxy S4?


----------



## jark99 (Sep 9, 2013)

oxfordia said:


> Not worth the dough. Nice camera though.
> HTC One or Galaxy S4?

Click to collapse



Galaxy s4, better community support I find.
Jessica alba or Mila kunis?

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## professor_proton (Sep 9, 2013)

jark99 said:


> Galaxy s4, better community support I find.
> Jessica alba or Mila kunis?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Mila Kunis ! 

---------------

Megan fox or miranda kerr 

sent from my wp7(gb theme)/tw5(holo) themed XOLO A500


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Sep 9, 2013)

professor_proton said:


> Mila Kunis !
> 
> ---------------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both with Rachel Bilson

Christian Bale or Ben Affleck?




        Sent from my Android 4.3 powered Galaxy R!


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Sep 9, 2013)

Bale cus of the voice
Ben is not that bad as a Batman choice IMO

What movie was the last you saw in cinema? 

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my SGS i9000


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 9, 2013)

Monsters University lol

Same? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## cgrugger (Sep 9, 2013)

This is the end.

What was the last movie you regretted seeing in theatres.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 9, 2013)

cgrugger said:


> This is the end.
> 
> What was the last movie you regretted seeing in theatres.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I've been very cautious but there is one I regret.
Clash of the Titans! 
Everything good about that movie was in the trailer itself, such a misleading trailer!!
Haven't even see Wrath of the Titans because of that.

Is Wrath any good?


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Sep 9, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> I've been very cautious but there is one I regret.
> Clash of the Titans!
> Everything good about that movie was in the trailer itself, such a misleading trailer!!
> Haven't even see Wrath of the Titans because of that.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well...not really much better, but watchable when you didn't pay for it xD

What serie do you watch atm?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 10, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Well...not really much better, but watchable when you didn't pay for it xD
> 
> What serie do you watch atm?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Right now 2.5men Season 6 + Pokemon restarted from season 1 

Do you download tv stuff buy it or watch online? 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## Felimenta97 (Sep 10, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Right now 2.5men Season 6 + Pokemon restarted from season 1
> 
> Do you download tv stuff buy it or watch online?
> 
> Narrated by Morgan Freeman

Click to collapse



Download them. Series, mostly HDTV, Movies always AT LEAST 720p BrRip.

Do you rather:
Always have classes of the subject you hate the most 
OR 
Have classes of your favorite subject but with the worse, professionally and personality wise, teacher ever? 

Sent From my LT26i using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Sep 10, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> Download them. Series, mostly HDTV, Movies always AT LEAST 720p BrRip.
> 
> Do you rather:
> Always have classes of the subject you hate the most
> ...

Click to collapse



Would go for hate classes cus the loved classes can be destroyed by such teacher..also it is more likely that they give you wrong facts

What classes are your favourite (or have been if you work)

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## CBMercury (Sep 10, 2013)

*Bye bye moon*



Vauvenal7 said:


> Would go for hate classes cus the loved classes can be destroyed by such teacher..also it is more likely that they give you wrong facts
> 
> What classes are your favourite (or have been if you work)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There was no class interesting in class. I made it interesting if i wanted to.

Since the universe is expanding away relatively to every galaxy, and everything rotating in it as well, and we are in it,
Do you feel yourself also expanding?


----------



## cgrugger (Sep 10, 2013)

CBMercury said:


> There was no class interesting in class. I made it interesting if i wanted to.
> 
> Since the universe is expanding away relatively to every galaxy, and everything rotating in it as well, and we are in it,
> Do you feel yourself also expanding?

Click to collapse



Yes, but I think it is because I traveled for work all summer, ate and drank every night, and just started to run again...


What is your favorite "puck-me-up" when you are tired?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CBMercury (Sep 11, 2013)

*Puck me up?*



cgrugger said:


> Yes, but I think it is because I traveled for work all summer, ate and drank every night, and just started to run again...
> 
> 
> What is your favorite "puck-me-up" when you are tired?
> ...

Click to collapse




Puck-me-up sounds to me to have a very interesting meaning, lets suppose i answered your question. Now here comes mine:

What does puck-me-up mean?


----------



## cgrugger (Sep 11, 2013)

CBMercury said:


> Puck-me-up sounds to me to have a very interesting meaning, lets suppose i answered your question. Now here comes mine:
> 
> What does puck-me-up mean?

Click to collapse



Pick-me-up.    Red bull, monster, coffee, apple, jumping jacks, etc

Same question as before...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Sep 12, 2013)

cgrugger said:


> Pick-me-up.    Red bull, monster, coffee, apple, jumping jacks, etc
> 
> Same question as before...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Caffein, yet I don't really drink such things (neither red bull nor coffee) very often as I don't like it...coffee cus of the taste and red bull cus imo its just water with sugar and a bit of colour

What movie are you going to watch next in cinema?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## Tha TechnoCrat (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe Percy Jackson

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll skip TPAM since no question : /
Well, I plan on watching this bollywood movie 

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt2615584/

I like senseless cliché comedies 

Any great comedy movies you know of?

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Sep 12, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> I'll skip TPAM since no question : /
> Well, I plan on watching this bollywood movie
> 
> http://m.imdb.com/title/tt2615584/
> ...

Click to collapse



Zoolander, anchorman, dogma (also anything else with j and silent bob xD), grown ups (1 and 2, both awesome), could go on and on and on, but I don't wanna 

When was the last time you ate not at home, and where was that?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 12, 2013)

At girlfriends plaza couple hours ago.

Favourite school subject?

Sent from my BBQ


----------



## edisile (Sep 12, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> At girlfriends plaza couple hours ago.
> 
> Favourite school subject?
> 
> Sent from my BBQ

Click to collapse



Literature. It would be physics, if I wouldn't have the worst teacher in the whole f*cking school.

There's any upcoming album that you are waiting for?

My Signature:


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 12, 2013)

Greatest Idol by MitchieM ft. Hatsune Miku & Luka (Vocaloid) 

What's your fav snack?

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Sep 12, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Greatest Idol by MitchieM ft. Hatsune Miku & Luka (Vocaloid)
> 
> What's your fav snack?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Katnip


What is the next phone you are gonna get? 

>^.^< Sent from meow HTC One


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Sep 12, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Katnip
> 
> 
> What is the next phone you are gonna get?
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I'm confused between HTC One and the moto x but no crapsung ever again I'm done with their phones...

Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 13, 2013)

Again ignoring TPAM.
The rules are so simple :sly:

Anyhow, got my SGS2 a few months back and honestly I might never buy a phone again if it pulls through. 
This is really enough, quad hexa octa tetra everything seems over the top xD

But if ever I get something, it'll be the latest nexus at that time! Or an iPhone only if they have incorporated Jarvis by then 

Flexible screens, what do you think? Will they ever implement? 


Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## I r o n M a n (Sep 13, 2013)

I sure hope they would. Can't wait.

What do you think of the new galaxy gear?

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check this out - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## professor_proton (Sep 14, 2013)

Fast and the furious 6 

Sent from my A500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Sep 15, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> I sure hope they would. Can't wait.
> 
> What do you think of the new galaxy gear?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Meh, curious how it will be when on the marked, but I don't really have the urge to buy such a thing^^

Is there a difference between htc one and htc one GE, and I don't mean that on the one runns sense and on the other one runs AOSP, I mean difference in hardware

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 15, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Meh, curious how it will be when on the marked, but I don't really have the urge to buy such a thing^^
> 
> Is there a difference between htc one and htc one GE, and I don't mean that on the one runns sense and on the other one runs AOSP, I mean difference in hardware
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I believe they have the same hardware , same as S4 9505 and S4 9505GE . 
same hardware .

Who will you vote to ? ↓ 
http://www.thetoptens.com/music-art...20-tokyo-olympics-opening-ceremonies/#i868576

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## cgrugger (Sep 15, 2013)

There is a cartoon character on the list? And I don't know any of the names.

Am I just old, or is everyone in the same boat?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 16, 2013)

cgrugger said:


> There is a cartoon character on the list? And I don't know any of the names.
> 
> Am I just old, or is everyone in the same boat?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's some sort of new music form, I'm definitely in your boat 

Should xda include more smileys like whatsapp? 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 16, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> It's some sort of new music form, I'm definitely in your boat
> 
> Should xda include more smileys like whatsapp?
> 
> Narrated by Morgan Freeman

Click to collapse



Yes. But it will only upgraded in Tapatalk 4  

Should I buy the Sony Xperia E or HTC Desire 200?

Sent from my Zoro using Tapatalk 2 



        Fix Google Play Services here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2361867


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Sep 21, 2013)

Htc all the way

How can i stop a barking dog (not mine though)

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## Paul Blake (Sep 21, 2013)

Grab anything and throw at him ....well this can make it angry and .... you know 
When xda was founded?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sgirard1991 (Sep 21, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> Grab anything and throw at him ....well this can make it angry and .... you know
> When xda was founded?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




Early 2003, I think February if I'm not mistaken. 

Where would the world be today if people like Hitler, Martin Luther King Jr, John Lennon, Elvis, Tupac, Joseph Stalin were still alive?

^I know someone's gonna take that wrong. I am not whatsoever putting them all in the same category. Just names I pulled out of nowhere. 

Sent from my 16GB Blue Verizon Galaxy S3 running MIUI v5 with KT kernel

---------- Post added at 02:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 AM ----------




vj_dustin said:


> Again ignoring TPAM.
> The rules are so simple :sly:
> 
> Anyhow, got my SGS2 a few months back and honestly I might never buy a phone again if it pulls through.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have to weigh in on this. Idk about the whole flexible screen thing. It seems like a cool idea, with the whole Android watch thing, but first off who wears a watch anymore? And secondly, those things can't be very durable. I feel like if you bent it just a tad too far it'd shatter to pieces. You know there's gonna be some idiot who tries to fold it up into a tiny little piece lol

Sent from my 16GB Blue Verizon Galaxy S3 running MIUI v5 with KT kernel

---------- Post added at 02:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 AM ----------




cgrugger said:


> There is a cartoon character on the list? And I don't know any of the names.
> 
> Am I just old, or is everyone in the same boat?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hey I'm only 22, and I don't even know a single name on the list.. so I think we're all in that boat...

Anyone else kinda sad that the ubuntu edge project died before it even began? I really wanted that phone...

Sent from my 16GB Blue Verizon Galaxy S3 running MIUI v5 with KT kernel


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Sep 21, 2013)

sgirard1991 said:


> Early 2003, I think February if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Where would the world be today if people like Hitler, Martin Luther King Jr, John Lennon, Elvis, Tupac, Joseph Stalin were still alive?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First: i wear a watch^^ and i am pretty used to it
But a smartwatch would be nice, but we'll see how it works out
Second: if hitler would still be alive, well, guess everybody would know how it would be, for stalin same
Evils was at his end when he was at his end of life (washed up from drugs, gottn fat, and all together pretty much an addict) so i guess its good for his image we still have that he died when he did
John lennon is a bit difficult, i dont know if he would have influented so many people if he lived on and maybe would also have been a falling star like elvis, or if he would have even kept on influencing, same goes for luther king
Third: imo the ubuntu phone was just a concept and a pretty good and sneaky ad for ubuntu, but nothing more
I guess they knew they would reach a high amount of donated money, so they had to set it even higher
I mean 12.5 million $ is a big ass sum of money, so they had to set it very high (32million was it?) To not reach that score, and not building the money, yet still get the attention and advertisement

Who is your favourite comedian?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## sgirard1991 (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice answer. 

And I have a lot of favorite comedians, though if I had to choose one I'd probably have to say George Carlin.


Mustang or Charger?

Sent from my 16GB Blue Verizon Galaxy S3 running MIUI v5 with KT kernel


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Sep 22, 2013)

sgirard1991 said:


> Nice answer.
> 
> And I have a lot of favorite comedians, though if I had to choose one I'd probably have to say George Carlin.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mustang!

Whats your favourite extreme sport? (And do you practice any, or at least want to?)

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## sgirard1991 (Sep 22, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Mustang!
> 
> Whats your favourite extreme sport? (And do you practice any, or at least want to?)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



BMX.. if that counts as "extreme". I hear extreme sports and I think like x games lol... 

And I used to bmx and skateboard, but lost interest as I got older and became a computer/Android geek lol 

What's your ideal weather?

Sent from my 16GB Blue Verizon Galaxy S3 running MIUI v5 with KT kernel


----------



## edisile (Sep 22, 2013)

sgirard1991 said:


> BMX.. if that counts as "extreme". I hear extreme sports and I think like x games lol...
> 
> And I used to bmx and skateboard, but lost interest as I got older and became a computer/Android geek lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



25 Celsius degrees, 10% humidity slightly windy.

Favourite musical artist?

My Signature:


----------



## xzn (Sep 22, 2013)

Matt Bellamy

music or sport?


----------



## Groot (Sep 22, 2013)

sport

boys like girls or simple plan?

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 22, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> sport
> 
> boys like girls or simple plan?
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



Boys like girls. 

Which phone are you waiting for impatiently?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 22, 2013)

Nexus 5

Would you rather have infinite money or world peace?


 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Nexus 5
> 
> Would you rather have infinite money or world peace?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



infinite money 

where do flies bird in winter?


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 22, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Cheetah is counted as a cat...so yeah xD
> 
> Would you rather have a dragon or a dinosaur?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A flying dragon which I can ride. 

Car or bike?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2013)

shubh_007 said:


> A flying dragon which I can ride.
> 
> Car or bike?
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



car of course.

do you think nokia secretly bought apple, and now that microsoft owns nokia, it owns both of the companies?


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't think a corporation exists that could buy Apple… 

Michael, Franklin or Trevor?

Sent from my BBQ


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 22, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> I don't think a corporation exists that could buy Apple…

Click to collapse



Disney probably could

 Sent from Gumi's Carrot


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Sep 22, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> I don't think a corporation exists that could buy Apple…
> 
> Michael, Franklin or Trevor?
> 
> Sent from my BBQ

Click to collapse



Once you go black, you never go back 

I have my tablet (galaxy note 10.1) for university use, should i root it or keep it stock?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Sep 23, 2013)

Root root

White phones or black phones? 

Sent from my SCH-1535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 23, 2013)

Hmong_Xiong said:


> Root root
> 
> White phones or black phones?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-1535 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Always had a black for 10 years. Holding my first white for like 4 months now.
I can't imagine why I ever got black, so yeah white 

Ps: demands extra care!

Wth, same!

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Sep 23, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Always had a black for 10 years. Holding my first white for like 4 months now.
> I can't imagine why I ever got black, so yeah white
> 
> Ps: demands extra care!
> ...

Click to collapse



Depends on the phone, somehow the whole image has to fit
...well guess i know what i gonna do tomorrow xD
Root my tablet^^

Excited for the CM-Phone?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 23, 2013)

Never heard but now that you mentioned, hell yes! 

What is the cm phone? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## idavid_ (Sep 23, 2013)

Cookie monster phone

Why is everyone except me not awesome?

Sent from R A I N B O W phone


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 23, 2013)

idavid_ said:


> Cookie monster phone
> 
> Why is everyone except me not awesome?
> 
> Sent from R A I N B O W phone

Click to collapse



You say so because you never met me. 

What was the first living thing on earth?
Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## edisile (Sep 24, 2013)

shubh_007 said:


> You say so because you never met me.
> 
> What was the first living thing on earth?
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Transformers

Why is so difficult to get up in the morning?

My Signature:


----------



## Paul Blake (Sep 24, 2013)

Cuz you like to sleep
Why this thread have so many replies?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 24, 2013)

.............................because it is popular......

Do you have any GF? (Real life)


Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 24, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> .............................because it is popular......
> 
> Do you have any GF? (Real life)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No..  

What is your real name?? 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Sanjay (Sep 25, 2013)

When admin/owner/ceo created it!

What comes after keylimepie

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## Groot (Sep 25, 2013)

there is no keylimepie

have you experienced having a tooth surgery? if yes, was it that painful?

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## cgrugger (Sep 25, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> there is no keylimepie
> 
> have you experienced having a tooth surgery? if yes, was it that painful?
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



The only surgery on a tooth I have had on my tooth was rebuilding it up after I chipped it.  If they touch a nerve it feels like you are being burnt and electrocuted at the same time...

How long do your eyes stay dialated after the drops are put in?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paul Blake (Sep 25, 2013)

About 10 minutes
Why chuck norris is so overpowered?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Sanjay (Sep 25, 2013)

Becoz its powerfull..

Ok when was tv invented?

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## sgirard1991 (Sep 26, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Never heard but now that you mentioned, hell yes!
> 
> What is the cm phone?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse




http://www.geek.com/android/meet-the-oppo-n1-the-first-phone-pre-loaded-with-cyanogenmod-1571517/


Green bay packers or Minnesota Vikings?

Sent from my SCH-I535

---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 AM ----------




Sanjay Kumar said:


> Becoz its powerfull..
> 
> Ok when was tv invented?
> 
> Sent from my A1 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Early 1950s 

Cable or satellite?

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## Sanjay (Sep 26, 2013)

Antena..

What was displayed first on tv,

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## sgirard1991 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sanjay Kumar said:


> Antena..
> 
> What was displayed first on tv,
> 
> Sent from my A1 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't know, but I'm guessing some type of news or presidential speech... 

Import or domestic ?(cars, not beer... well, ok both...)

-------
Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## SMillerNL (Sep 26, 2013)

sgirard1991 said:


> I don't know, but I'm guessing some type of news or presidential speech...
> 
> Import or domestic ?(cars, not beer... well, ok both...)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Since this is probably from an American point of view, I'm going to say import. Belgian and Dutch beer is better. But I'm cars I'm not sure. They both have pros and cons. 

Will the N5 sport anything revolutionary? Or just a better camera and updated HW? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Paul Blake (Sep 26, 2013)

Is far as i know it might have same hardware as lg g2 
What was first dual core phone

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## samirspatil (Sep 26, 2013)

LG P990

Will Kit Kat have group Sms Function?


----------



## Sanjay (Sep 26, 2013)

No I think.probably key lime pie may have.

Ok who was born first ,its boy or girl?
If any one then how hirarchy continued?:beer:

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Sep 26, 2013)

Sanjay Kumar said:


> No I think.probably key lime pie may have.
> 
> Ok who was born first ,its boy or girl?
> If any one then how hirarchy continued?:beer:
> ...

Click to collapse



Boy because i said so and idk

What name do u dig more? Kit Kat or Key Lime Pie

Sent from my SCH-1535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## CoolApps (Sep 26, 2013)

Kitkat.

When will a teleportation watch be invented in the future?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Sanjay (Sep 26, 2013)

2020

What actually is that?

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## jugg1es (Sep 26, 2013)

Sanjay Kumar said:


> 2020
> 
> What actually is that?
> 
> Sent from my A1 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No idea but who wants a light saber? http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/26/4...-saber-material-with-photon-binding-technique

_       "Nothing in the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity."
- Martin Luther King Jr. (1929-1968)       _


----------



## kangerX (Sep 26, 2013)

I,  because light sabers are coming back in a big f'ing way. 

Any Bieber haters hate?  Lul 

sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 26, 2013)

kangerX said:


> I,  because light sabers are coming back in a big f'ing way.
> 
> Any Bieber haters hate?  Lul
> 
> sent from marijuanated muffin cut into pieces by My Shining Katana

Click to collapse



I hate him for his attitude.
I like the song "As Long as You love me" though, so not his music entirely!

Is there a more untalented person than Nicki Minaj?
Yes her, over Beiber, Miley, 1Direction and other in that line!


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 26, 2013)

Rebecca Black

No question, just words of wisdom.

Bieber's music sucks. Nuff said.

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## Sanjay (Sep 27, 2013)

No question to answer

Who are aliens

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Sep 27, 2013)

Me...maybe for Halloween 

Ready for Halloween?

Sent from my SCH-1535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't celebrate it.

Have any pets?

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Sep 27, 2013)

Kaito said:


> I don't celebrate it.
> 
> Have any pets?
> 
> Sent from an Ice Cream tablet

Click to collapse



Dog and fish

Next phone?

Sent from my SCH-1535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Sanjay (Sep 27, 2013)

S4 mini

Next OS?

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## rumailingme (Sep 27, 2013)

Sanjay Kumar said:


> S4 mini
> 
> Next OS?
> 
> Sent from my A1 using xda premium

Click to collapse



ORACLE to release one...


Who is the next zombie to follow me on this post ?


----------



## BladeZero (Sep 27, 2013)

I am

Samsung or nexus

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Ghand0ur (Sep 27, 2013)

Nexus
How can I spend my time on ubuntu?

Sent from my HTC ONE X+ using XDA Developers app with a random Kame-Hami flying up yo' face.


----------



## Sanjay (Sep 27, 2013)

By clicking mouse buttons,ones left ,ones right,in between scroll

Does windows 9 comes?
Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 27, 2013)

If we can give some bucks to the Microsoft dev.

Android 4.4?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sanjay (Sep 27, 2013)

yes may be december.Kitkat


But key lime pie?

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 27, 2013)

Sanjay Kumar said:


> yes may be december.Kitkat
> 
> 
> But key lime pie?
> ...

Click to collapse



Since kitkat got the K, key lime pie is done! 
Next will be an L, maybe Lava cake.. 

Suggest a better L.

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 27, 2013)

Lime Pie. That way, Key Lime Pie can still exist, even though KitKat took K.

Favorite Android codename?

 Sent from an Ice Cream tablet


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 27, 2013)

Kaito said:


> Lime Pie. That way, Key Lime Pie can still exist, even though KitKat took K.
> 
> Favorite Android codename?
> 
> Sent from an Ice Cream tablet

Click to collapse



Kitkat

Favorite football club?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## mbinev (Sep 27, 2013)

shubh_007 said:


> Kitkat
> 
> Favorite football club?
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Barcelona

why are not thanks buttons here?


----------



## dilster97 (Sep 27, 2013)

mbinev said:


> Barcelona
> 
> why are not thanks buttons here?

Click to collapse



Cos thanks is if you have been helped by someone. 

Also it would get spammed. 


Q: do you like bacon? 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Sep 28, 2013)

Uhm...heeeeeell yeah!

Girls with long or short hair?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 28, 2013)

Long!! Seriously, the longer hair, the hotter! I mean if the hair reaches lower back... Hawt man... Shouldn't be any longer though.

Which do you find hawter, black or blonde hair?

Sent from my BBQ


----------



## warface123 (Sep 28, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Long!! Seriously, the longer hair, the hotter! I mean if the hair reaches lower back... Hawt man... Shouldn't be any longer though.
> 
> Which do you find hawter, black or blonde hair?
> 
> Sent from my BBQ

Click to collapse



Blond. Gives me the most orgasme.
What do perfer. Small,middle or big tits?

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 28, 2013)

Dafuq did just i see...
Anyway I like my GF although her b***s is small. (I mean I didn't expect a girl with big b***s).

Pokémon fans?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groot (Sep 28, 2013)

me

any shingeki no kyojin fanatic?

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## lovinfree (Sep 28, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> me
> 
> any shingeki no kyojin fanatic?
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



Not me! 

Who enjoy Shelton's fun with flags?


----------



## Groot (Sep 28, 2013)

not me either

who loves grizzly bears?

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## warface123 (Sep 28, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> not me either
> 
> who loves grizzly bears?
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



I love grizzly bears.
Who likes pizza?

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## Groot (Sep 28, 2013)

i do i do!
how 'bout waffles?

Sent from my muffintalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 28, 2013)

Eren Jaeger said:


> i do i do!
> how 'bout waffles?
> 
> Sent from my muffintalk

Click to collapse



Not available around here, so never had one.

Pao Bhaji lovers?

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 28, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Not available around here, so never had one.
> 
> Pao Bhaji lovers?
> 
> Narrated by Morgan Freeman

Click to collapse



I am.

Samsung nexus or lg nexus?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 28, 2013)

I only can afford for  secondhand Gnex 

Same question.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 28, 2013)

Samsung. 

Bewbs or arse

Sent from my panda


----------



## warface123 (Sep 28, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Samsung.
> 
> Bewbs or arse
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Hard choice. Bewbs.
What is you favorite food?

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## AndreiN95 (Sep 28, 2013)

Bacoon Pancakes
How do i google?


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 28, 2013)

You go to "Google.com" and type in something you wanna search for.

Favorite kind of pizza?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## hanisod (Sep 28, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> You go to "Google.com" and type in something you wanna search for.
> 
> Favorite kind of pizza?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Android Pizza 

Same question

Sent from my AWESOME Ponified HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Sep 28, 2013)

Cardninale, with bacon 

Your favourite ad?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 28, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Cardninale, with bacon
> 
> Your favourite ad?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Same.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2376692


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 28, 2013)

Same

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Lt.Win (Sep 30, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Same
> 
> Sent from my Atrix HD
> Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



That is now my favourite ad. Epic xD

Do you like the 4.4 name?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Sep 30, 2013)

Yup, it's wierd but tasty

What would be your reaction if a chicken with a fish head smoking a cigarette greeted you when you get back home?

Our world is ruled by random, and random alone


----------



## rbeavers (Sep 30, 2013)

Dinner!
Will you join me?

Sent from my XT897 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Sanjay (Sep 30, 2013)

After breakfast:stirthepot:

Who joins me?:stirthepot:
Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Sep 30, 2013)

Me if that emoticon is someone cooking moonshine. 

How often do you shower? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Monty.728 (Sep 30, 2013)

I read books 
What r u doing in stdys ??


----------



## amarie82 (Sep 30, 2013)

Wasting time

Pepsi or coke?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## warface123 (Sep 30, 2013)

Pepsi.
How do you perfer girls. Skinny or a little bit of fat?
Myself skinny
Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Sep 30, 2013)

I like big butts and I can not lie

Big things I like And can't lie about?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## padla* (Sep 30, 2013)

When i see Galaxy S5 

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------

Ios or android or mozila or ubuntu?'

Sent from my GT-I8160 using toaster


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 1, 2013)

padla* said:


> When i see Galaxy S5
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ubundroid

Why is my nose bleeding?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 1, 2013)

Not plastered.

When is keyboard invented?

Sent after :stirthepot:


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 1, 2013)

In 18th century if i remember well

Did you ever torture a pig in minecraft?

Our world is ruled by random, and random alone


----------



## qfx007 (Oct 1, 2013)

*I dont understand the logic behind this*

What is the latest android version?


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 1, 2013)

Kitkat


D pad means?

Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 1, 2013)

Direction Pad.

How's your experience in xda?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 1, 2013)

Best.

And yours/

Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 1, 2013)

A bit boring, can't help anybody due to my phone being too simple

Why did you come to xda?

Our world is ruled by random, and random alone


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 1, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> A bit boring, can't help anybody due to my phone being too simple
> 
> Why did you come to xda?
> 
> Our world is ruled by random, and random alone

Click to collapse



To root my phone.

And you?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Oct 1, 2013)

To know everything about my SE Xperia X8, LG Optimus Black and now Samsung Galaxy Note..

What will be the next Android version [Name] after "Kitkat"?

Sent from Vishal's Note using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 1, 2013)

Limepie :silly:

What question should i ask?

Sent from my xperia katana


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 1, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Limepie :silly:
> 
> What question should i ask?
> 
> Sent from my xperia katana

Click to collapse



look in /brain/dev/random, you should find your question there :good:

Who can be crazy enough to put a fish head into a chicken's neck and a cigarette in its mouth and make it look cool?


----------



## danishaznita (Oct 1, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> look in /brain/dev/random, you should find your question there :good:
> 
> Who can be crazy enough to put a fish head into a chicken's neck and a cigarette in its mouth and make it look cool?

Click to collapse



You






What are you?

sent from my Sensation XE


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 2, 2013)

Your friend.


What is friend actually?

Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Oct 2, 2013)

An enemy who just hasn't attacked you yet

Which laptop brand name is your favourite?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 2, 2013)

Asus

Best non American movie? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 2, 2013)

Eega(indian movie)

Best song on world?
Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 2, 2013)

Sanjay said:


> Eega(indian movie)
> 
> Best song on world?
> Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:

Click to collapse



Keeps changing! 

Which is the easiest language to learn after English? 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 2, 2013)

Best is 桑傑庫馬爾

Can any say which laguage is this ^^?
Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 2, 2013)

Sanjay said:


> Best is 桑傑庫馬爾
> 
> Can any say which laguage is this ^^?
> Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:

Click to collapse



Chinese.

Am I right ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
 Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 2, 2013)

Yes, it is traditional chinese.

Laptop/desktop brand?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 2, 2013)

Hp


Next president of usa?

Sent by  桑傑庫馬爾 :stirthepot:


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Oct 2, 2013)

Ali G

Have you every watched wrestling? By that I mean the wwe

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## Danial723 (Oct 2, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Ali G
> 
> Have you every watched wrestling? By that I mean the wwe
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hell no

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## south956 (Oct 3, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Ali G
> 
> Have you every watched wrestling? By that I mean the wwe
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes when I was small.

If you had a choice to be with any girl outside your race what nationality would she be?

Sent from my Kindle Fire HD 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Oct 3, 2013)

If she has good personality (not meaning boobs^^) and we have good chemistry I really don't care that much about the race
Although a black woman would be interesting xD

What did you eat for your last meal?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## teamgeny (Oct 3, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> What did you eat for your last meal?

Click to collapse



Sushis :angel:

Do you speak french?


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 3, 2013)

no :silly:

did you ever eat a whole pizza with sausages and fries and still have room for other food?

---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------




teamgeny said:


> Sushis :angel:
> 
> Do you speak french?

Click to collapse



no :silly:

did you ever eat a pizza and still have room for more food?


----------



## south956 (Oct 3, 2013)

Nope haven't tried but I probably would have room

Why are tattoos so forbidden and piercings aren't?

Sent from my Kindle Fire HD 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 3, 2013)

whoa holy crap  triple post?! what the :what: is happening to the posting system?


----------



## paulsonmcreilly (Oct 3, 2013)

south956 said:


> Nope haven't tried but I probably would have room
> 
> Why are tattoos so forbidden and piercings aren't?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire HD 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



A.  Because tattoos can be of ANYTHING (including bad ideas) and are limited by imagination only. Piercings are just holes.

Q.  Why are tattoos so popular now?


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 3, 2013)

Becoz they personalize.

Best tatooed person?

Sent from my A1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 3, 2013)

Sanjay said:


> Becoz they personalize.
> 
> Best tatooed person?
> 
> Sent from my A1 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



From the people I know, I'd say Dwayne Johnson "The Rock" 

Best comedy show? Only comedy not Rom-com.


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 3, 2013)

I don't know what rom com is but best comedy TV show (if that's what you mean) is definitely Friends. 

Who is your favorite person in the world? 

Keep calm and blame Tyler


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 3, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> I don't know what rom com is but best comedy TV show (if that's what you mean) is definitely Friends.
> 
> Who is your favorite person in the world?
> 
> Keep calm and blame Tyler

Click to collapse



Rom com stands for romantic comedy

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## warface123 (Oct 4, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> I don't know what rom com is but best comedy TV show (if that's what you mean) is definitely Friends.
> 
> Who is your favorite person in the world?
> 
> Keep calm and blame Tyler

Click to collapse



My favourite person in the world is Hardwell  his music makes me so energetic. Whats your favourite song?

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 4, 2013)

warface123 said:


> My favourite person in the world is Hardwell  his music makes me so energetic. Whats your favourite song?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That's a tough Q for me. 
I'll go with Senbonzakura/Thousand Cherry Blossom - Hatsune Miku

Same.

Sent from my GT-I9500 powered by Omega v14.1 stock Kernel and PhilZ recovery using Tapatalk 4 beta 7
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 4, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> That's a tough Q for me.
> I'll go with Senbonzakura/Thousand Cherry Blossom - Hatsune Miku
> 
> Same.
> ...

Click to collapse



As always keeps changing 
For now it's Ludacris - Get Back (recently saw Tropic Thunder :laugh: )

Should Microsoft make a sort of Holo version of windows?


----------



## warface123 (Oct 4, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> As always keeps changing
> For now it's Ludacris - Get Back (recently saw Tropic Thunder :laugh: )
> 
> Should Microsoft make a sort of Holo version of windows?

Click to collapse



Yeah why not!
What's your favourite music genres?

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 4, 2013)

I listen to pretty much anything that isn't dubstep, rap or kpop.

Favorite food?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## warface123 (Oct 4, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> I listen to pretty much anything that isn't dubstep, rap or kpop.
> 
> Favorite food?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pizza! Bacon Pizza !

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## sgirard1991 (Oct 5, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Pizza! Bacon Pizza !
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Bacon barbecue chicken pizza is better 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luiseteyo (Oct 5, 2013)

sgirard1991 said:


> Bacon barbecue chicken pizza is better
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I like pepper pizza boooooohhh (L)

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Valinx7 (Oct 5, 2013)

Spaghetti

Why are there 3 posts without questions?

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## RohinZaraki (Oct 5, 2013)

Valinx7 said:


> Spaghetti
> 
> Why are there 3 posts without questions?
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Because duck you, that's why...

Why so serious ?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 5, 2013)

Ummmm meow? 

Meerkat or merely the cat? 

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## bollstedt (Oct 5, 2013)

Meerkat. Why are there so many sequel movies nowadays?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## cgrugger (Oct 5, 2013)

bollstedt said:


> Meerkat. Why are there so many sequel movies nowadays?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



There is no more original ideas left.

What movie sequel is better than the original?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 5, 2013)

cgrugger said:


> There is no more original ideas left.
> 
> What movie sequel is better than the original?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Dark Knight 

Who is your favorite actor?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## I r o n M a n (Oct 5, 2013)

Morgan Freeman.
Who's your favourite director?

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check this out - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## nerdyessence (Oct 6, 2013)

I r o n M a n said:


> Morgan Freeman.
> Who's your favourite director?
> 
> Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta
> ...

Click to collapse



Guy Ritchie.

Favorite game app?

Sent from my Rezound on TRON 2.1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Oct 6, 2013)

nerdyessence said:


> Guy Ritchie.
> 
> Favorite game app?
> 
> Sent from my Rezound on TRON 2.1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Where's My Water?

Favorite Home Launcher?

Sent from Vishal's Note using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Oct 6, 2013)

Apex

Do you like futurama?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## jumbobombo (Oct 7, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Apex
> 
> Do you like futurama?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. 

Who let the dogs out?


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 7, 2013)

jumbobombo said:


> No.
> 
> Who let the dogs out?

Click to collapse



I

What is the ideal screen size for a phone?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Jimlarck (Oct 7, 2013)

shubh_007 said:


> I
> 
> What is the ideal screen size for a phone?
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



For me, 4.5-5.2

The Nexus 4 is the perfect size though for me, good thing the Nexus 5 will be about the same size too 

What is the meaning of life?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Oct 7, 2013)

42

Your favourite TV series?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 7, 2013)

Oggy and the cockroaches, Adventure Time, Regular Show, Spongebob Squarepants and more.

What is your age?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Oct 7, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Oggy and the cockroaches, Adventure Time, Regular Show, Spongebob Squarepants and more.
> 
> What is your age?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



29

Same question.

Sent from Vishal's Note using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 7, 2013)

vishaldhamnekar said:


> 29
> 
> Same question.
> 
> Sent from Vishal's Note using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



18

Native language?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 7, 2013)

Malay.

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Oct 7, 2013)

Hindi.

Same. 

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check this out - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Oct 7, 2013)

Marathi (India)

Same...



Sent from Vishal's Note using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 7, 2013)

Hindi.

Pokemon X or Y? 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Oct 8, 2013)

Pokemon Blue for GBA Color

School or work?

Sent from my SCH-1535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## south956 (Oct 8, 2013)

Work, money

Money or power?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 8, 2013)

south956 said:


> Work, money
> 
> Money or power?
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



The almighty rinnegan :good:

Chicken or pork?

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## south956 (Oct 8, 2013)

Pork! 
They make some killer cracklings here.

Bread or tortillas or (your own)?









For your own custom Sig : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1922304


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 8, 2013)

Bread, brown bread to be precise.
Not coz it's healthy, I actually like its taste better 

Morgan Freeman or Samuel L. Jackson? 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Oct 8, 2013)

Freeman!

Chemistry or physics?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## iammtxd (Oct 8, 2013)

Chemistry
C or c++?

Sent from my Nexus 4.
Sorry for my bad English...


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 8, 2013)

C

Physics or mathematics? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## KnightTim (Oct 8, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> C
> 
> Physics or mathematics?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



A.  Physics.

Seem to me that physics is just applied math... 


Q.  How I Met Your Mother or Big Bang Theory?


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 8, 2013)

KnightTim said:


> A.  Physics.
> 
> Seem to me that physics is just applied math...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both, but now days none.
Modern family ftw! XD

What's your favourite console? (Gba nds, ps, xbox, wii, 3ds etc..)

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 9, 2013)

PS3.

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warface123 (Oct 9, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> PS3.
> 
> Same.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



PC. 
who likes this dog? (BTW that's my dog)

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't know if I like it but it's cute 

Favourite day of week? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 10, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> I don't know if I like it but it's cute
> 
> Favourite day of week?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



SATURDAY!
OPPO N1 or Note 3?


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Oct 10, 2013)

Allanitomwesh said:


> SATURDAY!
> OPPO N1 or Note 3?

Click to collapse



Note 3

Favorite Hollywood movie?

Sent from Vishal's Note using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 10, 2013)

vishaldhamnekar said:


> Note 3
> 
> Favorite Hollywood movie?
> 
> Sent from Vishal's Note using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Ah, choosing one is a headache. I'd say Iron Man, I've seen that movie like hundreds of times xD

Favourite superhero?

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Oct 10, 2013)

Deadpool cus of lack of f***ks given by him

DC or marvel?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## domini99 (Oct 10, 2013)

nerdyessence said:


> Guy Ritchie.
> 
> Favorite game app?
> 
> Sent from my Rezound on TRON 2.1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Clash of Clans    :silly:  

Favourite pc/ps3/wizardbox game?


Sent from sending thing using sending app..


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 10, 2013)

Wizardbox? 

I don't have a PS3, so I guess my favorite PC game is Minecraft.

Favorite flavor Ice Cream?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 10, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Wizardbox?
> 
> I don't have a PS3, so I guess my favorite PC game is Minecraft.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wizardbox = xbox lol 

Favourite ice cream.... Those from the Mala Vista (iz ice cream cafe)


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 10, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Wizardbox = xbox lol
> 
> Favourite ice cream.... Those from the Mala Vista (iz ice cream cafe)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I mean flavor. Like chocolate, strawberry or vanilla

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh lol
Smurfs ice cream :silly: pistache, vanilla, cookies and chocolate 

Favourite food?


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 11, 2013)

domini99 said:


> Oh lol
> Smurfs ice cream :silly: pistache, vanilla, cookies and chocolate
> 
> Favourite food?
> ...

Click to collapse



Rajma Chawal (Rice with rajma, I don't know what's rajma in English  )

Worst tv show you've seen? And a brief Why?

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## warfareonly (Oct 11, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Rajma Chawal (Rice with rajma, I don't know what's rajma in English  )
> 
> Worst tv show you've seen? And a brief Why?
> 
> Narrated by Morgan Freeman

Click to collapse



Balika Vadhu. For why, see colors channel at 8:00 pm on Monday to Saturday. You will see why :banghead: (only India)

Xperia Z Ultra or Z1 ?


P.S.: Rajma is a dish with a kind of bean...I guess you guys call them 'kidney beans'. It's a thick curry (gravy is optional) usually served with rice or roti (unleavened bread). Tastes amazing, but if you eat too much, you're gonna have a hard time taking a sh*t 

Sent from my Xperia Z Ultra using xda app-developers app


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 11, 2013)

warfareonly said:


> Balika Vadhu. For why, see colors channel at 8:00 pm on Monday to Saturday. You will see why :banghead: (only India)
> 
> Xperia Z Ultra or Z1 ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Z1
*Sheldon spotted above  *

Why is everything related to Batman so EPIC?? *-*

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I r o n M a n (Oct 12, 2013)

Because Batman.

Which was the last thing you purchased?


Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check this out - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## LostPr0ph3t (Oct 12, 2013)

Coffee 2 go in the morning 

What car are you driving?


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Oct 12, 2013)

My dad's ^^

Laptop or tower PC?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## domini99 (Oct 12, 2013)

Tower pc, because of customizations and easy upgrading.

8gb ddr2 or 4gb ddr3?


Sent from sending thing using sending app..
_I nail everything_


----------



## xzn (Oct 12, 2013)

ddr3

wp8 or android 1.6?


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Oct 12, 2013)

xzn said:


> ddr3
> 
> wp8 or android 1.6?

Click to collapse



Android 1.6

Firefox or Chrome?

Sent from Vishal's Note using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Paul Blake (Oct 12, 2013)

Chrome
Intel or amd

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Oct 12, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> Chrome
> Intel or amd
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Depends but I prefer amd
nVidia or AMD?
Sent from my GT-i9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 12, 2013)

Intel

ASUS, Alienware or custom PC?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## hoholee12 (Oct 12, 2013)

samsung

core 2 duo or snapdragon 800?

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 12, 2013)

Snapdragon 800.

LTE or LTE-A?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoholee12 (Oct 12, 2013)

WIFI.

ppc CELL or x86 JAGUAR

Sent from my crappy ass phone


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Oct 12, 2013)

LENAROX said:


> samsung
> 
> core 2 duo or snapdragon 800?
> 
> Sent from my crappy ass phone

Click to collapse



These are compeletly different architucteres so you can't say who wins
Snapdragon 800 or samasung octacore?


----------



## T10NAZ (Oct 13, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> These are compeletly different architucteres so you can't say who wins
> Snapdragon 800 or samasung octacore?

Click to collapse



Snapdragon!  idk what the real difference is though to make them better


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 13, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> These are compeletly different architucteres so you can't say who wins
> Snapdragon 800 or samasung octacore?

Click to collapse



800 if I have to pick one. They give better community support IIRC.

Do you think galaxy round is a smart move priced at $1000?

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Oct 13, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> 800 if I have to pick one. They give better community support IIRC.
> 
> Do you think galaxy round is a smart move priced at $1000?
> 
> Narrated by Morgan Freeman

Click to collapse



It's 1000$ for a curved note 3?


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 14, 2013)

Dunno. I think it is around $1200.

Do you have your own internet?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Variable (Oct 14, 2013)

No, my online activities depend on my neighbor's wifi.

Why did ROM changing every day become a thing? I know which forum I;m at but this kinda freaks me out, the concept of doing that.

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------

No, my online activities depend on my neighbor's wifi.

Why did ROM changing every day become a thing? I know which forum I;m at but this kinda freaks me out, the concept of doing that.


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 15, 2013)

_Variable said:


> No, my online activities depend on my neighbor's wifi.
> 
> Why did ROM changing every day become a thing? I know which forum I;m at but this kinda freaks me out, the concept of doing that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Only devs need to do that, if someone else does that, he/she really needs something else to do!!

Any new song you heard that you've been humming all day?


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 15, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Only devs need to do that, if someone else does that, he/she really needs something else to do!!
> 
> Any new song you heard that you've been humming all day?

Click to collapse



What Does The Fox Say.
That song annoys me so much, yet its catchier than the Bubonic Plague.

Should I send my £60 headphones in for a warranty claim at the cost of £20 or should I just buy new headphones at £40?


- Sent from Guy's Super Duper S3


----------



## iDelta (Oct 15, 2013)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> What Does The Fox Say.
> That song annoys me so much, yet its catchier than the Bubonic Plague.
> 
> Should I send my £60 headphones in for a warranty claim at the cost of £20 or should I just buy new headphones at £40?
> ...

Click to collapse



None. Go to ebay and download random music by Jeremy Clarkson and listen via your sister's pink Barbie earpieces.

Forza 5 or GT6

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 15, 2013)

GT6

Plans for the weekend (yeah I know it's Tuesday but I can't wait till Friday)? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## CubicNexus (Oct 15, 2013)

Actually yes I am going to a Party 

Which ROM you usw?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Oct 15, 2013)

Get wasted i guess...

Now that i am moving on to the htc one, is it possible to have a micro SIM card for the one and also keep my other "normal" SIM card for my older devices (just if sth happened to the one)?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 15, 2013)

not sure if I understood but you can "convert" a micro sim card to the size older phones use(mini sim) with an adapter(DX or Amazon). 

The last thing you ate? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Oct 15, 2013)

Apple.

Color or Colour ?

Sent from Vishal's Note using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 15, 2013)

vishaldhamnekar said:


> Apple.
> 
> Color or Colour ?
> 
> Sent from Vishal's Note using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Color. English has been eating U's.
Just like favourite is now favorite :I

Cycling or jogging? 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 15, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Color. English has been eating U's.
> Just like favourite is now favorite :I
> 
> Cycling or jogging?
> ...

Click to collapse



That is american english and british english.

Cycling.

Favorite/Favourite  cycle brand?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## I r o n M a n (Oct 15, 2013)

Not a huge cycling fan, but I love my Firefox.
What time is it in your country?

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check this out - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 15, 2013)

2:27

If time stopped and everything and everyone but you was frozen, what would you do?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## VaderSKN (Oct 15, 2013)

I would try out ALL THE PHONES!

What would you do if yoiu got 1000000$?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App


----------



## T10NAZ (Oct 15, 2013)

VaderSKN said:


> I would try out ALL THE PHONES!
> 
> What would you do if yoiu got 1000000$?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App

Click to collapse



buy a smallish home, furnish it, buy enough food to last me a while, put some in the bank and give the rest to charity.

whats a good place to work at for a first job?


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 16, 2013)

T10NAZ said:


> buy a smallish home, furnish it, buy enough food to last me a while, put some in the bank and give the rest to charity.
> 
> whats a good place to work at for a first job?

Click to collapse



Google

Pc or gaming consoles?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## paulsonmcreilly (Oct 16, 2013)

PC.

First person or third person?


----------



## lazy_prodigy (Oct 16, 2013)

paulsonmcreilly said:


> PC.
> 
> First person or third person?

Click to collapse



First.










Breasts or thighs?


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Oct 16, 2013)

Breasts

Public transport or own car?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 16, 2013)

Own car. If sober... 

Favorite site? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 16, 2013)

The Pirate Bay

Beer or malt liquor? :silly:

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## vishaldhamnekar (Oct 16, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> The Pirate Bay
> 
> Beer or malt liquor? :silly:
> 
> Sent from an utter FAIL phone

Click to collapse



Beer

A woman shoots her husband.
Then she holds him under water for over 5 minutes.
Finally, she hangs him.
But 5 minutes later they both go out together and enjoy a
wonderful dinner together.
How can this be?

Sent from Vishal's Note using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## paulsonmcreilly (Oct 16, 2013)

The woman took a picture (shoots) of her husband,  then she developed it herself (held underwater), then hung the print to dry.

Dark beer or light?


----------



## JG (Oct 16, 2013)

paulsonmcreilly said:


> The woman took a picture (shoots) of her husband,  then she developed it herself (held underwater), then hung the print to dry.
> 
> Dark beer or light?

Click to collapse



light beer !

 which do you prefer to sleep on back ,side ,stomach?


----------



## GuestK00328 (Oct 16, 2013)

K-JACKS said:


> light beer !
> 
> which do you prefer to sleep on back ,side ,stomach?

Click to collapse



Side.

Have you ever walked out the house wearing odd shoes?

Sent from The Magical Xperia Z, running TuRdZzROM v2.2.0


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah just a moment ago I took my girlfriends left flipflop and a right heel to get the post

How many tvs are there in your house? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 17, 2013)

one tv and one sorta tank-tv (in place and working perfect since 1997)

if you switched to android) why did you switch to android?
if you started with android) why did you choose android?


----------



## Paul Blake (Oct 17, 2013)

I started with a nokia brick and i choose android cuz simply i like it
Same

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 17, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> I started with a nokia brick and i choose android cuz simply i like it
> Same
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Started with Nokia as well, not exactly brick though it was the ruling N72!! _/\_
Switched to android coz of
1. Free apps
2. Custom stuff
3. More more more than value for money compared to other OS.

If you are given a brand new iPhone 5 while you own a mid range Sammy like my S2, would you switch? & why? 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## Paul Blake (Oct 17, 2013)

No no no no no no NEVER
S2 rulez
Do you think that your device will get 4.4( or maybe 5.0) official not from cm?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## VaderSKN (Oct 17, 2013)

Nexus 7 2012? Sure 

HTC or Sony?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA App


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 18, 2013)

Sony. 

Fender or Gibson? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Da Kine (Oct 18, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Sony.
> 
> Fender or Gibson?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Gibson. 


You have two block of clay in cube form and the edges are 10 cm. How many spheres with a radius of 5 cm can you make with that amount of clay?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Oct 18, 2013)

42!

Do you think the prices for smartphones will drop/rise or stay during pre-x-mas time?

Greets Vauvenal7

Sent from my HTC MyTouch_4G_slide


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Oct 18, 2013)

Da Kine said:


> Gibson.
> 
> 
> You have two block of clay in cube form and the edges are 10 cm. How many spheres with a radius of 5 cm can you make with that amount of clay?
> ...

Click to collapse



2,one in each cube

Why does the iPhone have the best GPU in the mobile world?


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 18, 2013)

Because apple focuses the most on graphical performance

Six things android lacks (if any) ?

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 18, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> Because apple focuses the most on graphical performance
> 
> Six things android lacks (if any) ?
> 
> Sent from an utter FAIL phone

Click to collapse



Six things? :what:
Well the only thing for me that lacks is, control over manufacturers. Google should decide who gets upto which update not the manufacturer.

Anything else you can think of? 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 18, 2013)

Google should have prohibited those abominations that manufacturers like Samsung call "secure bootloaders"

If you had a one-use free pizza card, what would you put in it?


----------



## Da Kine (Oct 18, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> 42!
> 
> Do you think the prices for smartphones will drop/rise or stay during pre-x-mas time?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope... 3
Spheres






ABD EL HAMEED said:


> 2,one in each cube
> 
> Why does the iPhone have the best GPU in the mobile world?

Click to collapse






Nope....3 spheres




SuicideFlasher said:


> Google should have prohibited those abominations that manufacturers like Samsung call "secure bootloaders"
> 
> If you had a one-use free pizza card, what would you put in it?

Click to collapse



Just a regular cheese and pepperoni pizza



 If x*x + 2x - 35 = 0, 
then x = ?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 7proxies (Oct 18, 2013)

Da Kine said:


> If x*x + 2x - 35 = 0,
> then x = ?

Click to collapse



x = 5 or x = -7


Will (U)EFI Mainboards be our doom?


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 18, 2013)

7proxies said:


> x = 5 or x = -7
> 
> 
> Will (U)EFI Mainboards be our doom?

Click to collapse



UEFI in itself is not evil, our doom will be the companies locking sh*t down and applying new "security" measures

ever tried to turn super saiyan in your childhood?


----------



## 7proxies (Oct 18, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> ever tried to turn super saiyan in your childhood?

Click to collapse



A: We even tried the fusion :laugh:


Q: Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 19, 2013)

A: looks like what the hell  :what:

Q: try to guess the approx length of the longest English word without googling

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 19, 2013)

34-36 letters :sly: am not sure...

How many wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Oct 19, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> 34-36 letters :sly: am not sure...
> 
> How many wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



42 per hour

Should I buy the HTC one now or should I wait a little?

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## shadowcore (Oct 19, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> 42 per hour
> 
> Should I buy the HTC one now or should I wait a little?
> 
> Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide using Tapatalk now Free

Click to collapse



Wait, products do tend to get cheaper after or just before christmas, unless you of course you live in a country with no christmas, then this does not matter. The HTC one is good but if you are going to spend that ammount of money, you might just aswell buy a nexus 5 or note 3 or G2.
Newer devices = more future proof, not necessarily better. It reallydepends on your needs. If you want a shiny phone, get it.

Q: How many meters is a light year?


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Oct 19, 2013)

shadowcore said:


> Wait, products do tend to get cheaper after or just before christmas, unless you of course you live in a country with no christmas, then this does not matter. The HTC one is good but if you are going to spend that ammount of money, you might just aswell buy a nexus 5 or note 3 or G2.
> Newer devices = more future proof, not necessarily better. It reallydepends on your needs. If you want a shiny phone, get it.
> 
> Q: How many meters is a light year?

Click to collapse



1ly = 9.4607*10^15m

Well, i dont like the note 3 (too big, the one is reeeally near my boarder) so is the n5 and the g2
I dont really like that big phones, so guess it'll be the "just shiny" htc one 

Do you watch adventure time and/or regular show?

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Oct 19, 2013)

Da Kine said:


> Nope... 3
> Spheres
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How can there be 3 spheres in 2 cubes when only one cube can take one sphere?


----------



## 7proxies (Oct 19, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> How can there be 3 spheres in 2 cubes when only one cube can take one sphere?

Click to collapse



That's like asking how two 1,5 liter bottles can fill up three 1 liter bottles 

The question was how many spheres you can form using all the material from the two cubes


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Oct 19, 2013)

Da Kine said:


> Nope... 3
> Spheres
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh yeah you're right I thought the question was "how many spheres can you put in each cube?"


----------



## Stark_Mark72 (Oct 19, 2013)

*Why?*

I dont know..
But why did Microsoft buy Nokia??


----------



## jugg1es (Oct 19, 2013)

Stark_Mark72 said:


> I dont know..
> But why did Microsoft buy Nokia??

Click to collapse



Dedicated windows phones, why else? 

_      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
- E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _


----------



## JG (Oct 19, 2013)

jugg1es said:


> Dedicated windows phones, why else?
> 
> _      "I'm living so far beyond my income that we may almost be said to be living apart."
> - E E Cummings (1894-1962)     _

Click to collapse



dont know! whot is your favorite Developer on 
xda?


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 19, 2013)

Was eybee (back in Gnote1 and his RocketRoms ) . ::indie:: is my fav now . but I miss eybee  

Same.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 19, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> Was eybee (back in Gnote1 and his RocketRoms ) . ::indie:: is my fav now . but I miss eybee
> 
> Same.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Popdog123
He was a nice friendly guy. Might know him for his oxygen ports. Specially in P500. Then he moved onto N4.

Seen gravity yet? 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## JG (Oct 19, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Popdog123
> He was a nice friendly guy. Might know him for his oxygen ports. Specially in P500. Then he moved onto N4.
> 
> Seen gravity yet?
> ...

Click to collapse



nope back to favorite dev whos your favorite ?new contributor please!


----------



## SMillerNL (Oct 20, 2013)

kjax said:


> nope back to favorite dev whos your favorite ?new contributor please!

Click to collapse



Doixahn, the guy who brought the X8 to life. 

What is your favorite movie of all time? 

Sent from my N4, wanna know what I am doing? Check http://team-fun.eu


----------



## shadowcore (Oct 20, 2013)

SMillerNL said:


> Doixahn, the guy who brought the X8 to life.
> 
> What is your favorite movie of all time?
> 
> Sent from my N4, wanna know what I am doing? Check http://team-fun.eu

Click to collapse



Falling Down

What's that direction our world is headed 50 years from now?


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 20, 2013)

shadowcore said:


> Falling Down
> 
> What's that direction our world is headed 50 years from now?

Click to collapse



 Unfortunately, looks like it will be One direction sort of direction :/

Ever had a near death experience? 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 20, 2013)

I think i'm about to die when falling from high place (2.5 m high and at below there is wrecked glass bottle) in playground near my grandmother's house.

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Oct 20, 2013)

Yeah, almost died once when I broke in an ice

What is your favourite drink?

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 20, 2013)

Coffee. 

Yours? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## warface123 (Oct 21, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Coffee.
> 
> Yours?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Cup a soup or coffee. 
Same l.

Sent from my GT-I9105P using xda app-developers app


----------



## JG (Oct 21, 2013)

coca cola 
what is your favorite holiday


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 21, 2013)

Summer because it's longest. 

Uhh.. Favorite planet lol 

Sent from my panda


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 21, 2013)

Earth. 

Favorite Galaxy ....?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 21, 2013)

Milky 

Do you use cologne? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Oct 21, 2013)

Nah

Favourite chemical element

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide


----------



## Paul Blake (Oct 21, 2013)

(Mg,Fe)7Si8O22(OH)2
Cm9 /10 /10.1 or 10.2?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Seraz007 (Oct 21, 2013)

10.2 

Y GOOGLE TEASING US WITH THE NEXUS 5?!


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 21, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> 10.2
> 
> Y GOOGLE TEASING US WITH THE NEXUS 5?!

Click to collapse



Not teasing, advertising. 

Well kitkat have a major ui update? 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Oct 21, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> (Mg,Fe)7Si8O22(OH)2
> Cm9 /10 /10.1 or 10.2?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Haha xD
But i asked for an element not a molecule 

To the question:
Maybe, but i guess not, probably some new icons at max

Burger king or mc donalds?

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Oct 21, 2013)

burger king for quality, mc donalds for prices

TouchWiz or AOSP?


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 21, 2013)

TW .
Sense or AOSP.?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v2.3 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Oct 21, 2013)

AOSP. IMO, Sense is just awful.

Cheap Android device or high end Apple device?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Oct 22, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> AOSP. IMO, Sense is just awful.
> 
> Cheap Android device or high end Apple device?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



High end Apple, then sell it and buy 3 high end androids

Royally sent from my Sexy Slate 7


----------



## JG (Oct 22, 2013)

So whats the question?HMMM!
I guess i will ask one 
what do you hate most about off-topic threads?


----------



## marcio772 (Oct 22, 2013)

What is love...


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 22, 2013)

Baby don't hurt me. 

No more? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm never gonna give you up

Why would anyone walk 1000 miles?

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

why would they ?I guess they had too.Which do you prefer day or night?


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 23, 2013)

kjax said:


> why would they ?I guess they had too.Which do you prefer day or night?

Click to collapse



Night of course. No work just Eat sleep play talk 

Does the curved display appeal to you? (Galaxy round)

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

not really .How about you?


----------



## JG (Oct 23, 2013)

I guess since I directed the last question to the previous poster ,I should break and start new question so here.
What do you think of  CAF  good or bad and why?


----------



## Paul Blake (Oct 23, 2013)

You mean CAF = Confederation of African Football?
If yes i dont know what to say about it i dont like football im basketball player
Which is your max lifting weight with both arms?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> You mean CAF = Confederation of African Football?
> If yes i dont know what to say about it i dont like football im basketball player
> Which is your max lifting weight with both arms?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I was referring to CAF as in 
code aurora but thats okay I weigh 240lbs so last time I chewck i was able to do about 300 from bench.Whats is your favorite type of meal.such as 3 course of what with what on what or similiar?


----------



## RenzkiPH (Oct 24, 2013)

Q: Where Is Mindanao In The Philippines???

--> rPx Ultimate Edition Developer  Version 2.0|1.9|1.8 Beta  XDA Thread  Accelerate Your Android Performance


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 24, 2013)

kjax said:


> I was referring to CAF as in
> code aurora but thats okay I weigh 240lbs so last time I chewck i was able to do about 300 from bench.Whats is your favorite type of meal.such as 3 course of what with what on what or similiar?

Click to collapse



Usually it's an Indian meal, Aloo pyaaz parantha with Dal Makhni..
If I go for fast food, it's 4 course meal at Pizza hut (Pan pizza + garlic bread + coke + vanilla ice cream soaked in chocolate sauce)

Oh my I'm gonna order some xD

Does taking about food you love make you hungry too?

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## arif41 (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm gonna take empal gentong, sate, and bakso. That's indonesian food 

Why this thread exist in off topic ?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

one of the reasons it is in off-topic is because think about it or actually it requires no thought...Where else would you put it n development??.Because it has nothing to do with XDA since xda is all about the development and education of smart-phone technology etc..such as android and its family of OS and yes even windows platform among others with the exception of blackberry bbx/os and apples ios.;
What is the best outdated phone in your opinion (phone older than 2 years such as a mytouch4g ie glacier etc..)?


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 24, 2013)

S2 absolutely. Still love this thing.

Fav single core phone? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 24, 2013)

Desire HD without a doubt! First android phone, love that thing!

Midrange phablet or top spec smaller phone?


-Sent from Guy's phone via Tapatalk


----------



## JG (Oct 24, 2013)

science ,I like the commadore 64 snipit! back to my original question from last post best phone 2 years or older such as htc sensation,myouch4g etc..


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 24, 2013)

kjax said:


> science ,I like the commadore 64 snipit! back to my original question from last post best phone 2 years or older such as htc sensation,myouch4g etc..

Click to collapse



Coincidentally, another S2 user here, and undoubtedly this is the best outdated phone IMO.
Bought one myself this March 

Does cycling burn belly fat faster than jogging?


----------



## Paul Blake (Oct 24, 2013)

As i know the answer is no
Btw another s2 user here
Whats your maximum download upload speed?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## _xxcrimexx_ (Oct 24, 2013)

50000kbit's

If there is a bed in a room, you are also in the same room, and a dog, cat, bird, and a rabbit - How many feed's are in this room ?:fingers-crossed:


----------



## warface123 (Oct 24, 2013)

Sorry but I don't understand your question. ..
What do of this? 
I think it's funny .

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Blake (Oct 25, 2013)

_xxcrimexx_ said:


> 50000kbit's
> 
> If there is a bed in a room, you are also in the same room, and a dog, cat, bird, and a rabbit - How many feed's are in this room ?:fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



4 dog
4 cat
2 bird
4 rabbit
2 you
4+4+2+4+2=........16







warface123 said:


> Sorry but I don't understand your question. ..
> What do of this?
> I think it's funny .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That wasnt a question
Btw my pc have more memory) 
Why samsung get fined by htc in taiwan?



Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 25, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> That wasnt a question
> Btw my pc have more memory)
> Why samsung get fined by htc in taiwan?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Because of this. 

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2057...for-defaming-htc-with-fabricated-reviews.html

Also after reading this, I'm 100% sure about never buying anything Samsung made, a company so cheap. I hope they never get a Nexus contract again.

What do you think of this news?

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Oct 25, 2013)

I dont really care about samsung
I am kinda htc fanboy xD (but not extreme^^)
I am gonna order a htc one in near future cus i think the buildquality is really good

I'll take the question: whats the best outdated phone (in hope i wont catch a s2 user again  )

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide


----------



## VaderSKN (Oct 25, 2013)

HTC Desire Z.

Fast and  uncomfortable car or slow, comfortable car?

Sent from my Sony Xperia P using XDA App


----------



## south956 (Oct 25, 2013)

Fast, uncontrollable all day everyday.
Is Ubuntu any good for a tablet?








For your own custom Sig : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1922304


----------



## Paul Blake (Oct 25, 2013)

I think no but here its user choice
Its phone blocks a good concept and should it be applied? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Oct 25, 2013)

Its a nice concept but i dont think it should be applied

Whats your favourite myth creature?

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide


----------



## JG (Oct 27, 2013)

Medusa,
what is your favorite carton character?


----------



## Paul Blake (Oct 27, 2013)

Cuz we dont buy  nokia 3310)
Wheres memes thread?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Groot (Oct 27, 2013)

search bar is your friend

a difference between I'm and I am?

"If you want breakfast in bed, sleep in the kitchen..."


----------



## Paul Blake (Oct 27, 2013)

The pronounce. Because i`m is abbreviation from i am in this case ' replace that "a"
(Engish is not my first language ) )
Asus nvidia 4gb 690gtx or gigabyte 780 gtx 3gb

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JG (Oct 27, 2013)

nvidia
what is your favorite pie?


----------



## Seraz007 (Oct 27, 2013)

American Pie   

Same


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 27, 2013)

Seraz007 said:


> American Pie
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Iseewhatyoudidthere.jpg


Lime pie
Same

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Oct 27, 2013)

Anyone made by my granny

Ah, what the hell...same

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide


----------



## south956 (Oct 28, 2013)

Apple pie with granulated sugar

What would u drink with said pie?









For your own custom Sig : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1922304


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Oct 28, 2013)

south956 said:


> Apple pie with granulated sugar
> 
> What would u drink with said pie?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Red Bull

What's your favourite enerdy drink?


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 28, 2013)

100Plus (google it if you don't know)

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Oct 28, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> 100Plus (google it if you don't know)
> 
> Same.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Never drank any.
Favourite musical genre?

Signature:


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 28, 2013)

Metal 
Same


----------



## JG (Oct 28, 2013)

Hard to say how to classify it because 90s Grunge is all 3 genres in one  rock/metal/acoustic.
Name 2 bands you like in this genre?
1.) -  Alice in Chains
2.) - Godsmack


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 28, 2013)

Alice in chains 

Favorite meat


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Oct 28, 2013)

Pork

Next phone you are buying

>^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 28, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Pork
> 
> Next phone you are buying
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow HTC One

Click to collapse



Nexus 6.
Bought my s2 early this year so not gonna buy the 5.. 

Do you hate or love family functions/weddings/gatherings?

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## h4wk3y3 (Oct 28, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Nexus 6.
> Bought my s2 early this year so not gonna buy the 5..
> 
> Do you hate or love family functions/weddings/gatherings?
> ...

Click to collapse



I enjoy smaller gatherings. The smaller, the better.


What car do you/would you like to drive?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Oct 28, 2013)

Any Rolls Royce 
Haven't felt extreme car luxury 

Do you smoke?


----------



## JG (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes.

you the _same_ n what brand if you _do_?


----------



## Paul Blake (Oct 28, 2013)

No
Same question

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 28, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> No
> Same question
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Nope and it is the only thing I tell others, not to do, with at least me around. 

Same.

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 28, 2013)

Never

How to hack xda?

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 28, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Never
> 
> How to hack xda?
> 
> Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Delete system 32...then you can hack XDA.
Why don't elevators play music anymore?


Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paul Blake (Oct 28, 2013)

Cuz they dont have enought money to pay electricity )
Do you know what "yes android is awesome" comand does in terminal emulatot or on linux console ( it tells the truth)?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 28, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> Delete system 32...then you can hack XDA.
> Why don't elevators play music anymore?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Didn't work,had to reinstall linux.







krazy1101 said:


> Cuz they dont have enought money to pay electricity )
> Do you know what "yes android is awesome" comand does in terminal emulatot or on linux console ( it tells the truth)?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse










How to hack xda again? 

Sent from my E15i using fapatalk 2


----------



## Paul Blake (Oct 28, 2013)

Sudo rm -rf
Or windows 
Diskpart
Selectdisc 0
Format -ntfs 
One of above should work
Have you ever used ){ :|:& };: disable emoticons to see corectly

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## danishaznita (Oct 30, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> Sudo rm -rf
> Or windows
> Diskpart
> Selectdisc 0
> ...

Click to collapse



Mmm i cant understand that


Razer Naga or Ouroboros?

sent from my Sensation XE


----------



## edisile (Oct 30, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Mmm i cant understand that
> 
> 
> Razer Naga or Ouroboros?
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a personal question. It all depends of which kind of grip you have. I wouldn't choose one of the two because I'm a fingertip grip guy. I roll with a small Logitech travel mouse (M235).

If you have ever played FPS what kind of mouse grip you used/use?

Signature:


----------



## Paul Blake (Oct 30, 2013)

A4tech op-50d
Mouse is not so important for fps  ... most kmportant is player skills 
What do you think about the above mouse

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## GuestK00178 (Oct 31, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> A4tech op-50d
> Mouse is not so important for fps  ... most kmportant is player skills
> What do you think about the above mouse
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Mouse is very important for FPS games actually. You can use any random keyboard, but you need a good mouse.
Personally I use a Logitech G700s (latest and greatest )

Extra PC monitor or Oculus Rift?

Sent from my maguro using Tapatalk


----------



## NuTu93 (Oct 31, 2013)

Extra PC Monitor

What was the most embarrassing thing you've done when you were drunk?


----------



## ArmorD (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh god... Probably when I dressed as Donald duck and singed and danced while nirvanas Rape Me was playing with a friend. It wasn't beautiful. 

Same 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Oct 31, 2013)

Put Angel wings on and ran through a friends full flatblock in my underwear and a shirt

Same xD

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide


----------



## JG (Oct 31, 2013)

puked all over myself waiting in line to be seated at a restaurant.
same


----------



## edisile (Nov 1, 2013)

kjax said:


> puked all over myself waiting in line to be seated at a restaurant.
> same

Click to collapse



After partying for all the night I puked over the club's owner while leaving. I never drank since then.

Same.

Signature:


----------



## warfareonly (Nov 1, 2013)

edisile said:


> After partying for all the night I puked over the club's owner while leaving. I never drank since then.
> 
> Same.
> 
> Signature:

Click to collapse



Underage here.

Have you ever cooked a whole meal by yourself? If so, what was the occasion?

Sent from my Xperia Z Ultra using Tapatalk


----------



## edisile (Nov 1, 2013)

warfareonly said:


> Underage here.
> 
> Have you ever cooked a whole meal by yourself? If so, what was the occasion?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z Ultra using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Man, I'm 16... -.- And I cook almost twice a week for myself since my parents don't are home.

Which is the software/app you use most (PC, phone, tablet...)?


----------



## ArcticFish (Nov 2, 2013)

edisile said:


> Man, I'm 16... -.- And I cook almost twice a week for myself since my parents don't are home.
> 
> Which is the software/app you use most (PC, phone, tablet...)?

Click to collapse



I'm also 16 . And I use bacon reader too much lol

Should I keep note 3 or get Nexus 5?
Sent from my SM-N900T


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 2, 2013)

Keep both of them :thumbup:

Do you have a bicycle?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 2, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Keep both of them :thumbup:
> 
> Do you have a bicycle?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Anyday now. 23 and sitting home has accumulated some belly fat. Time to burn xD

Which exercise do you really enjoy? (Any sport, walk, jog, cycle, gym etc..)

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 2, 2013)

Walking and biking. Jogging is cool too. 

Same

Sent from my panda


----------



## I r o n M a n (Nov 3, 2013)

Basketball FTW!
Same. 

Sent from my octa-core, badboy S4 using the new Tapatalk 4 Beta




        Wanna discover some awesome new apps? Check this out - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2322687


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Nov 3, 2013)

A variant of kick boxing

What will google do when Android 29 or so is reached and they run out of names?

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## Will_Xda (Nov 3, 2013)

SuicideFlasher said:


> A variant of kick boxing
> 
> What will google do when Android 29 or so is reached and they run out of names?
> 
> Sent from an utter FAIL phone

Click to collapse



By that time there will be planet a Android and it will be called EarthV2 and we will be battle EarthV3 (shamelessly copied by apple for the so called social elite) with Lightsaberes until Android is left and is declared the Best Mobile Os.

My question is What should I have for dinner ?

Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 3, 2013)

Pizza! Duh? 

What is one item that costs less than 10$ you couldn't live without? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## lalayaww (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello im a new member in xda btw isit true if I want to post something in dev section must ave more than 10 posts?

Thanks !

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## warfareonly (Nov 3, 2013)

lalayaww said:


> Hello im a new member in xda btw isit true if I want to post something in dev section must ave more than 10 posts?
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Somebody please report him.







ArmorD said:


> Pizza! Duh?
> 
> What is one item that costs less than 10$ you couldn't live without?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



My driving licence receipt ( licence is still coming via mail)  

Did you report the guy above?

Sent from my Xperia Z Ultra using Tapatalk


----------



## lalayaww (Nov 3, 2013)

warfareonly said:


> Somebody please report him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## warfareonly (Nov 3, 2013)

lalayaww said:


> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hmm, well if you really didn't know that, then I must apologise to you. Sorry. But we get a lot of idiots here in the off topic section trying to increase their post count by awaking such questions.

Sent from my Xperia Z Ultra using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------

Asking*

Sent from my Xperia Z Ultra using Tapatalk


----------



## lalayaww (Nov 3, 2013)

Its okay man . Nvm I knew it bcoz all these while ive been searching and reading regarding n2 in xda without an acc, just passed by all those PPL THT SIMPLY DONT WANT TO READ and one of them now damnn... Just created the acc just now and wanna reply the feedback of using the hurricane,tigra,xperia zed for n710p. Btw yeah im increasing the posts I guess. Am so sorry man. Thanks a lot!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Nov 3, 2013)

Moving on...
Do you celebrate  x-mas, and if so, how?

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeah I go see my family and relatives. 

What icons are on your status bar atm? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Nov 3, 2013)

W-lan, mobile internet, flash light, sound control (vibrate and so on), aeroplane mode, screen brightness,  settings, battery, bluetooth

Are you always connected to (at least the mobile-) internet?

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide


----------



## CoolApps (Nov 4, 2013)

When I run out of free mobile data and credit yes.

Java or C++?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 4, 2013)

Wouldn't really compare them like that but c for me. 

How are you? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Nov 4, 2013)

Phisically fine, but my nerves are under amaterasu because of certain bulls**t they're shoving into our brains in school

What is insanity?

Sent from an utter FAIL phone


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Nov 4, 2013)

Depends on the person

How often do you change ROM?

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 4, 2013)

When I think it is neccesary.

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codemonkey98 (Nov 5, 2013)

edisile said:


> Man, I'm 16... -.- And I cook almost twice a week for myself since my parents don't are home.
> 
> Which is the software/app you use most (PC, phone, tablet...)?

Click to collapse



I use Realterm a lot.  (Working on some modding for Pokemon.). I also use Wireshark for capturing packets.

--

Why are you not using GNU/Linux as your main operating system?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Blake (Nov 5, 2013)

Cuz i cant play games on it and almost every driver is windows optimized
Favorite action/adventure pc game?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## codemonkey98 (Nov 5, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> Cuz i cant play games on it and almost every driver is windows optimized
> Favorite action/adventure pc game?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Its possible to run games but it can be a challenge.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I497 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Blake (Nov 5, 2013)

codemonkey98 said:


> Its possible to run games but it can be a challenge.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I497 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yea sure but i dont think that gtx 690 have good drivers for linux
Still asking same question 
Favorite action/adventure pc game?



Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## s18067 (Nov 5, 2013)

Uhm... I don't know, to be honest. Don't play either genre very much.
Favourite RTS game?


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 14, 2013)

s18067 said:


> Uhm... I don't know, to be honest. Don't play either genre very much.
> Favourite RTS game?

Click to collapse



Not really a fan, but Plants vs zombies is as far as I love them xD

Played PvZ2 yet?

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 15, 2013)

Yeah. Perfect time killer for boring classes. 

How many android devices do you own? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Nov 15, 2013)

5 if you count old phones i barely use, yet still keep them around^^
2 (phone and tablet) of them are in daily use

I have headache, what should i do?

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 15, 2013)

Go to the clinic and make sure the doctor knows what he/she should do.

Can you suggest some good midrange Android phones?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 15, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Go to the clinic and make sure the doctor knows what he/she should do.
> 
> Can you suggest some good midrange Android phones?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have an S4 mini, even though i don't like Samsung I have to admit it's a pretty neat device. 

Who did what? 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -totonio- (Nov 15, 2013)

husam666 said:


> I have an S4 mini, even though i don't like Samsung I have to admit it's a pretty neat device.
> 
> Who did what?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I have gone on strike today.

But why?


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Nov 16, 2013)

Becaus you can

Why am i still up? (Its around 3am here)

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide


----------



## BenniBenassi (Nov 17, 2013)

Your having a late night snack.

What is the ultimate answer to universe, life and everythjing?

Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## edisile (Nov 17, 2013)

BenniBenassi said:


> Your having a late night snack.
> 
> What is the ultimate answer to universe, life and everythjing?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



42 or 


        3===D
    
.

Was that sexually explicit?

Signature:


----------



## sherry_94 (Nov 17, 2013)

edisile said:


> 42 or
> 
> 
> 3===D
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope

In dragon ball gt, old kie pulled out son goku's tail out with a plier....do u think it was just   a stupid move since they could not come up with a better story ?

Sent from my Xperia Tipo using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rubystallion (Nov 17, 2013)

No, I think it fits the target audience 
Why did I think it's already Monday today?


----------



## edisile (Nov 17, 2013)

rubystallion said:


> No, I think it fits the target audience
> Why did I think it's already Monday today?

Click to collapse



'Cuz you only have 10 posts and 0 thanks. 5 bucks that at least 4 of that posts aren't in the Q&A section.

Favorite music genre?


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 17, 2013)

Rap.

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xzn (Nov 17, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Rap.
> 
> Same.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



alternative

fovourite alternative band (with fovourite song) ?!


----------



## Gogeta (Nov 17, 2013)

Band-Linkin park
Song- In the end 

Same


----------



## darkshadow246 (Nov 17, 2013)

Iron Maiden 
hallowed be thy name

Same


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Nov 17, 2013)

Raised fist
Friends and traitors

Same

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Raised fist
> Friends and traitors
> 
> Same
> ...

Click to collapse



Progressive rock 
Same 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## howard bamber (Nov 18, 2013)

Nick cave
Fave food? 

Sent from my 3310


----------



## djuran89 (Nov 18, 2013)

Pizza 
worst meal


----------



## warfareonly (Nov 18, 2013)

djuran89 said:


> Pizza
> worst meal

Click to collapse



Tried my mom's homemade diet food once. 

Honda CBR150R or KTM Duke 200? Both are non-ABS. 

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 18, 2013)

warfareonly said:


> Tried my mom's homemade diet food once.
> 
> Honda CBR150R or KTM Duke 200? Both are non-ABS.
> 
> Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm sorry but that's a very stupid question xD
Obviously KTM. Though Duke 390 is the baws not 200 

Do you get this feeling everyday that you should exercise but keep procrastinating? 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## warfareonly (Nov 18, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> I'm sorry but that's a very stupid question xD
> Obviously KTM. Though Duke 390 is the baws not 200
> 
> Do you get this feeling everyday that you should exercise but keep procrastinating?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I do. 

But what about mileage? That's more important than raw performance for a college student! In the looks department both are fairly good looking. So now, which is more value for money? KTM 200 or Honda CBR150R? 

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry_94 (Nov 18, 2013)

warfareonly said:


> Yes, I do.
> 
> But what about mileage? That's more important than raw performance for a college student! In the looks department both are fairly good looking. So now, which is more value for money? KTM 200 or Honda CBR150R?
> 
> Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ktm ....mileage cant be that bad for duke

Look at the switchgear of cbr 150 .....pathentic

Is it ok buying a phone from snapdeal with CoD ?

sent from my tipo ss


----------



## warfareonly (Nov 18, 2013)

sherry_94 said:


> Ktm ....mileage cant be that bad for duke
> 
> Look at the switchgear of cbr 150 .....pathentic
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As long as you get a valid bill, yes. But check product before paying, incase the phone is expensive. 

It's all right, as long as it's better than my dad's dream Yuga. If not CBR150R, then which do you recommend? 

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry_94 (Nov 19, 2013)

warfareonly said:


> As long as you get a valid bill, yes. But check product before paying, incase the phone is expensive.
> 
> It's all right, as long as it's better than my dad's dream Yuga. If not CBR150R, then which do you recommend?
> 
> Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



R15 is nice one.....or try p200 n save some cash.....or wait fr p375 

Should i buy xperia m (just one kernel yet) and hope fr more development in future or wait for now ( right now i ve crappy xperia tipo ) 

sent from my tipo ss


----------



## warfareonly (Nov 19, 2013)

sherry_94 said:


> R15 is nice one.....or try p200 n save some cash.....or wait fr p375
> 
> Should i buy xperia m (just one kernel yet) and hope fr more development in future or wait for now ( right now i ve crappy xperia tipo )
> 
> sent from my tipo ss

Click to collapse



Development for Xperia is not so good (in quantity). So factor that in while thinking about buying. I'd go for it, as long as there is root, you can use Xposed.

My father and his mechanic both loathe Pulsars. No way I'm getting one. It was actually my first choice  R15's posture is too much racing oriented. It will be Hell in traffic! Anything else?

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry_94 (Nov 19, 2013)

warfareonly said:


> Development for Xperia is not so good (in quantity). So factor that in while thinking about buying. I'd go for it, as long as there is root, you can use Xposed.
> 
> My father and his mechanic both loathe Pulsars. No way I'm getting one. It was actually my first choice  R15's posture is too much racing oriented. It will be Hell in traffic! Anything else?
> 
> Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Duke it is then....or a cbr 250 if u can spend extra cash.....top quality, relative upright  seating and linear power delivery compared to duke...btw its bigger than the skinny small r15 ....

Xperia l is adopted by cyanogen mod as officially supported...any chances fr Xperia M ? Proccy is lil bit different .

sent from my tipo ss


----------



## warfareonly (Nov 19, 2013)

sherry_94 said:


> Duke it is then....or a cbr 250 if u can spend extra cash.....top quality, relative upright  seating and linear power delivery compared to duke...btw its bigger than the skinny small r15 ....
> 
> Xperia l is adopted by cyanogen mod as officially supported...any chances fr Xperia M ? Proccy is lil bit different .
> 
> sent from my tipo ss

Click to collapse



Nope, very little chances for the M. 

Most probably get a Duke then. Can we buy in pune ? Will cost 8000 less and will get run in soon! 

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry_94 (Nov 19, 2013)

warfareonly said:


> Nope, very little chances for the M.
> 
> Most probably get a Duke then. Can we buy in pune ? Will cost 8000 less and will get run in soon!
> 
> Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I ll get a Xperia L then.
I m sure u can get in pune.....aren't they manufactured there ?


sent from my tipo ss


----------



## warfareonly (Nov 19, 2013)

sherry_94 said:


> I ll get a Xperia L then.
> I m sure u can get in pune.....aren't they manufactured there ?
> 
> 
> sent from my tipo ss

Click to collapse



Yes, but I live in Mumbai. Can I buy from Pune then? I'll save 8000 bucks. Also, I'll complete the first 500 kms coming back and will change engine oil immediately on arrival. First half of run in done 

Any favourite dish? 

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsergio81 (Nov 19, 2013)

warfareonly said:


> Yes, but I live in Mumbai. Can I buy from Pune then? I'll save 8000 bucks. Also, I'll complete the first 500 kms coming back and will change engine oil immediately on arrival. First half of run in done
> 
> Any favourite dish?
> 
> Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



kebab..
Have you ever seen alien creatures?


----------



## warfareonly (Nov 19, 2013)

mrsergio81 said:


> kebab..
> Have you ever seen alien creatures?

Click to collapse



Yes. There was that weird worm in a reddit thread. They called it horsehair worm or something but man,it sure was alien like to me! 

How many times have you replaced a phone from a manufacturer? 

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_metal_man (Nov 19, 2013)

warfareonly said:


> Yes. There was that weird worm in a reddit thread. They called it horsehair worm or something but man,it sure was alien like to me!
> 
> How many times have you replaced a phone from a manufacturer?
> 
> Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ie: called on warranty? None  
Anyone else think Christmas sales and shops putting up stuff in November is a tad too early?



Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warfareonly (Nov 19, 2013)

heavy_metal_man said:


> Ie: called on warranty? None
> Anyone else think Christmas sales and shops putting up stuff in November is a tad too early?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Too early! It should be by 11th December earliest! 

Did you learn to dance right before your wedding? 

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Blake (Nov 19, 2013)

Im under 18 and im not married ofc 
Is your pc/laptop processor better than my pc's (i7 [email protected])?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## warface123 (Nov 19, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> Im under 18 and im not married ofc
> Is your pc/laptop processor better than my pc's (i7 [email protected])?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes. I got Asus Radeon HD290x on 2x 4k displays. (My 4k displays is 3840x2160.)
Then 512gb ssd + 4tb hard drive
And then my Intel core I7 4770 (If I'm not wrong). At respectable 4.4ghz. Trust you don't need that much of power of the CPU. You need a good GPU. Offcourse make sure that    you dont bottleneck both of them.
Gaming=GPU.
Video editing and rendering =CPU



What do you think about the AMD Bulldozer CPU/APU?

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian Nothing (Nov 19, 2013)

i don't have a damn clue what's that :laugh:


why am i posting this at this hour ? :laugh:


----------



## sherry_94 (Nov 20, 2013)

Christian Nothing said:


> i don't have a damn clue what's that :laugh:
> 
> 
> why am i posting this at this hour ? :laugh:

Click to collapse



Cuz u had a nightmare

How should i save some cash for a phone ? 

sent from my tipo ss


----------



## Christian Nothing (Nov 20, 2013)

sherry_94 said:


> Cuz u had a nightmare
> 
> How should i save some cash for a phone ?
> 
> sent from my tipo ss

Click to collapse



By don't buying so many 2pack snickers 

How to get up from bed ? 

_*Sent using my SNAPPIEST PHONE powered by my JellySNAP ROM   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *


----------



## sherry_94 (Nov 20, 2013)

Christian Nothing said:


> By don't buying so many 2pack snickers
> 
> How to get up from bed ?
> 
> _*Sent using my SNAPPIEST PHONE powered by my JellySNAP ROM   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *

Click to collapse



Hahaha.

Imagine you are getting too old and lazy to get out of bed. 

Is it ok to take a stand for what you believe in.....but its against morals and ****......and everybody ll b getting mad at you...... But you believe its right thing to do (helpful for u in long term) 

Sent from my ST21i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Christian Nothing (Nov 20, 2013)

sherry_94 said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> Imagine you are getting too old and lazy to get out of bed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes is it ok , but as long as you don't hurt the persons you care 

What should I eat this morning ?
Your 2pack snickers or my meaty sandwich? 

_*Sent using my SNAPPIEST PHONE powered by my JellySNAP ROM   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *


----------



## sherry_94 (Nov 20, 2013)

Christian Nothing said:


> Yes is it ok , but as long as you don't hurt the persons you care
> 
> What should I eat this morning ?
> Your 2pack snickers or my meaty sandwich?
> ...

Click to collapse



Sandwich.

Everyone i care about will definately b offended.....but i feel i ve been livinv all my life to please the ones around me.....and i ve living the standards i  dont believe in anymore (i.e; religion)  .....should i do what i feel like?    What do u say now??? 

Sent from my ST21i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 20, 2013)

NO!

You?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Christian Nothing (Nov 20, 2013)

sherry_94 said:


> Sandwich.
> 
> Everyone i care about will definately b offended.....but i feel i ve been livinv all my life to please the ones around me.....and i ve living the standards i  dont believe in anymore (i.e; religion)  .....should i do what i feel like?    What do u say now???
> 
> Sent from my ST21i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I would say like you to do what your heart wants not to care about people opinions like I do 


I'm so sleepy should I sleep another hour even in 30 mins I have to go ? 

_*Sent using my SNAPPIEST PHONE powered by my JellySNAP ROM   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *


----------



## sherry_94 (Nov 20, 2013)

Christian Nothing said:


> I would say like you to do what your heart wants not to care about people opinions like I do
> 
> 
> I'm so sleepy should I sleep another hour even in 30 mins I have to go ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks 

Take a nap instead....set a alarm... And snore

I ve exam tomorrow....i havnt studied even  a bit...should i sleep? 


Sent from my ST21i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Christian Nothing (Nov 20, 2013)

sherry_94 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Take a nap instead....set a alarm... And snore
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Too late now I'm preparing for school .

Yes ofc 
And when you woke up prepare for the exam some tickets with the answers 

Should I hurry up for school ? 

_*Sent using my SNAPPIEST PHONE powered by my JellySNAP ROM   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 20, 2013)

Christian Nothing said:


> Too late now I'm preparing for school .
> 
> Yes ofc
> And when you woke up prepare for the exam some tickets with the answers
> ...

Click to collapse



When in college you realize following school rules wasn't important, when you graduate you realize the same for college.
So being graduated myself, just take your time.. 

Will Moto G be a revolution? 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## sherry_94 (Nov 20, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> When in college you realize following school rules wasn't important, when you graduate you realize the same for college.
> So being graduated myself, just take your time..
> 
> Will Moto G be a revolution?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah...if they can meet the demand and can launch the product internationally at low prices

Why are the modern day smartphones priced so ridiculously high......i mean here in india , u can buy a decent new bike with that kind of cash needed to buy those high end phones

Sent from my ST21i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 20, 2013)

sherry_94 said:


> Yeah...if they can meet the demand and can launch the product internationally at low prices
> 
> Why are the modern day smartphones priced so ridiculously high......i mean here in india , u can buy a decent new bike with that kind of cash needed to buy those high end phones
> 
> Sent from my ST21i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Dunno why...... I prefer buy good second-hand phones rather than buying the new ones. I don't like to buy phones from carriers 

You?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Henchman007 (Nov 20, 2013)

]Dunno why...... I prefe r buy good second-hand phones rather than buying the new ones. I don't like to buy phones from carriers 

You?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2[/QUOTE]

i prefer buying new phones. i tried used ones but failed.

What was your first Custom ROM?


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 20, 2013)

RocketRomICS v5 by eybee for the Note1 
Same.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## sherry_94 (Nov 20, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> RocketRomICS v5 by eybee for the Note1
> Same.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0
> Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!

Click to collapse



Gimlo for tipo

U guys believe motorola ll launch moto g in india under 15k?

sent from my crappy tipo ss


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hmm..... I belive because it's reasonable price..... but its kinda hard to find Motorola phones at the city near my home..

GS3 or Xperia S?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warfareonly (Nov 20, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Hmm..... I belive because it's reasonable price..... but its kinda hard to find Motorola phones at the city near my home..
> 
> GS3 or Xperia S?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



GS3 

Eat cake now or wait for my annoying little brother to arrive? No occasion. 

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikzDHD (Nov 20, 2013)

warfareonly said:


> GS3
> 
> Eat cake now or wait for my annoying little brother to arrive? No occasion.
> 
> Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I say eat it you've got it in your possession fulfil the hunger. 

Why is it not home time yet (work)? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry_94 (Nov 20, 2013)

nikzDHD said:


> I say eat it you've got it in your possession fulfil the hunger.
> 
> Why is it not home time yet (work)?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Cuz u concentrate more on clock compared to work  

Moto g will sell via retailers? They r gonna raise price sky high....

sent from my crappy tipo ss


----------



## Christian Nothing (Nov 20, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> When in college you realize following school rules wasn't important, when you graduate you realize the same for college.
> So being graduated myself, just take your time..
> 
> Will Moto G be a revolution?
> ...

Click to collapse



Oooh another old fellow LG p500 users 

That's the thing now at college my time is even worse than at school time 


Your answer : no as I like more the nexus 5 


Should I still dream buying that phone or I should buy it ASAP 
Or to stay with my SGS2 

_*Sent using my SNAPPIEST PHONE powered by my JellySNAP ROM   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *


----------



## Paul Blake (Nov 20, 2013)

Mate gtfo and  stay with s2
Its cheap a nexus4 16gb with  280euros?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 20, 2013)

Christian Nothing said:


> Oooh another old fellow LG p500 users
> 
> That's the thing now at college my time is even worse than at school time
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Talk about fellow users!
After P500 even I have switched to the SGS2 (not even rooted it yet though, don't see the need  )
So obviously stick with it!



krazy1101 said:


> Mate gtfo and  stay with s2
> Its cheap a nexus4 16gb with  280euros?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



It's actually not cheap. It should be around 250. But hell in that price bracket, it's still the best choice. Period!

Do you play Pokemon Showdown?


----------



## Christian Nothing (Nov 20, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> Mate gtfo and  stay with s2
> Its cheap a nexus4 16gb with  280euros?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Paule ai mai dat si tu de thread-ul asta :laugh::laugh:
Nu cumva mai urmarit :cyclops:

12 milioane nu prea e ieftin 
atata am dat eu pe al meu in februarie :crying:

Paul , you even found this thread :laugh::laugh:
I think you have followed me :cyclops:

280 euros isn't that cheap 
i gave the same moneys on mine on february :crying:

on short BUY AN NEXUS 5 :good:


vj_dustin said:


> Talk about fellow users!
> After P500 even I have switched to the SGS2 (not even rooted it yet though, don't see the need  )
> So obviously stick with it!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well most of users like his phone like he got it from the shop , for ex: you :cyclops:
me on the other side , from the first second i got it in my hands i rooted it instantly :laugh::laugh:
and i saw few other users from our little device upgrading to s2 

No i don't play the game as i don't have a clue what game is that 
i watched when i was kid-o pokemon the anime but i heard about games but i never played one :silly:


it's a good idea to buy an nexus 5  ?


----------



## Paul Blake (Nov 20, 2013)

Ah ah... Mai uitate cateva pagini in spate si mai vezi ceva posturi
Nu fi prost sa iti iei nexus 5 in romania cu bani aia iti iei un note 2/3 sau s4 din afara
Mate take a look at older pages maybe you see me.... And dont be so dumb to buy a nexus5 from Romania its almost double priced with that money you vould buy a note2/3 / s4

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Christian Nothing (Nov 20, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> Ah ah... Mai uitate cateva pagini in spate si mai vezi ceva posturi
> Nu fi prost sa iti iei nexus 5 in romania cu bani aia iti iei un note 2/3 sau s4 din afara
> Mate take a look at older pages maybe you see me.... And dont be so dumb to buy a nexus5 from Romania its almost double priced with that money you vould buy a note2/3 / s4
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



nu eu tot cred ca tu mai urmarit pe mine :laugh::laugh::laugh:
mah e posibil sa fac eu o combinatie , imi place telefonul ala la nebunie :silly::silly:
no i still think you've followed me :laugh::laugh::laugh:
man it's possible to make a deal , i'm in love for that phone :silly::silly:


----------



## sherry_94 (Nov 21, 2013)

Christian Nothing said:


> nu eu tot cred ca tu mai urmarit pe mine :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> mah e posibil sa fac eu o combinatie , imi place telefonul ala la nebunie :silly::silly:
> no i still think you've followed me :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> man it's possible to make a deal , i'm in love for that phone :silly::silly:

Click to collapse



Please use english.

And ask a damn ques.

Does anyone here study in a collage thats affiliated to PTU punjab??? 

sent from my crappy tipo ss


----------



## Christian Nothing (Nov 21, 2013)

sherry_94 said:


> Please use english.
> 
> And ask a damn ques.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've translated my language 
And ooops I forgot the question 

No 

Why so serious ?

_*Sent using my SNAPPIEST PHONE powered by my JellySNAP ROM   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *


----------



## sherry_94 (Nov 21, 2013)

Christian Nothing said:


> I've translated my language
> And ooops I forgot the question
> 
> No
> ...

Click to collapse



Cuz i saw aliens last night 


Why are gadgets such a addiction

sent from my crappy tipo ss


----------



## Christian Nothing (Nov 21, 2013)

sherry_94 said:


> Cuz i saw aliens last night
> 
> 
> Why are gadgets such a addiction
> ...

Click to collapse



because they are making our life easier :fingers-crossed: 
this is what they said 


what are the ingredients from CocaCola ? :cyclops:


----------



## sherry_94 (Nov 22, 2013)

Christian Nothing said:


> because they are making our life easier :fingers-crossed:
> this is what they said
> 
> 
> what are the ingredients from CocaCola ? :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Cocoa powder, caffeine, water,  sugar,  carbon dioxide

How to get pass in PTU exam when you don't know a thing.

What are thee options? 
Filling all the sheets??? 
Well  presented answers sheet  ????

sent from my crappy tipo ss


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 22, 2013)

sherry_94 said:


> Cocoa powder, caffeine, water,  sugar,  carbon dioxide
> 
> How to get pass in PTU exam when you don't know a thing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe use common sense and general knowledge to fill up the sheets. 

Do you trust online shopping that can only be delivered via international shipping?

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't like waiting so i don't purchase items online. So, i didn't trust....

Do you use Android KitKat (CM11)?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sherry_94 (Nov 22, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> I don't like waiting so i don't purchase items online. So, i didn't trust....
> 
> Do you use Android KitKat (CM11)?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope.....i own a crappy sony tipo ss

Do u think motorola can keep their promise of bringing moto g to India in January start??? 

sent from my crappy tipo ss


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 22, 2013)

sherry_94 said:


> Nope.....i own a crappy sony tipo ss
> 
> Do u think motorola can keep their promise of bringing moto g to India in January start???
> 
> sent from my crappy tipo ss

Click to collapse



I'm hopeful. Might buy my dad one. 

So which side you on? Xbone or ps4? 
And briefly why? 

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## sherry_94 (Nov 22, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> I'm hopeful. Might buy my dad one.
> 
> So which side you on? Xbone or ps4?
> And briefly why?
> ...

Click to collapse



None...i m a pc gamer  .   


Xperia L  now or  wait for moto g to come to local shops in india in January( where it may not come at all as it may just sell online)    ( or its stock may sell out very fast)  ( with moto g i ll have to live with cramped memory space too) ? 

What would b ur pick???


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 22, 2013)

After i researched for a while (seriously), i suggest you wait for the Moto G because it has better specs than Xperia L if you didn't care about non-expandable storage.

Should I buy GS3 or GS3 mini? Both of them are awesome at cost of performance.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 22, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> After i researched for a while (seriously), i suggest you wait for the Moto G because it has better specs than Xperia L if you didn't care about non-expandable storage.
> 
> Should I buy GS3 or GS3 mini? Both of them are awesome at cost of performance.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hell naw. None of them.
When you are getting performance better than the s4 in Moto G, why would you spend more to get less.
Also you'd choose them over Nexus 4 or 5? :what:

Will apple ever launch a reasonably priced phone like the Moto G?

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## sherry_94 (Nov 22, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> After i researched for a while (seriously), i suggest you wait for the Moto G because it has better specs than Xperia L if you didn't care about non-expandable storage.
> 
> Should I buy GS3 or GS3 mini? Both of them are awesome at cost of performance.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Gs3 definitely..... Why not try s4 mini....seriously s4 mini is much better than s3 mini.......might even give s3 a run for its money 

Expandable memory would b a issue.... Since in my current phone there is a total of 16.5 gb usable memory and that feels less sometimes....i dunno how i ll manage with 10-11 usable gb's? 

What do u say... Still the specs triump over memory? I still love moto g but fear that I won't b able to utilise it owing to much smaller memory  

sent from my crappy tipo ss

---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------




vj_dustin said:


> Hell naw. None of them.
> When you are getting performance better than the s4 in Moto G, why would you spend more to get less.
> Also you'd choose them over Nexus 4 or 5? :what:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



N4 and n5 are much costlier over here in india.....and moto g is not even launched....and there are no Motorola service centres here


No i don't think apple is  gonna do that....

My Question  is up over there in previous post 's reply
sent from my crappy tipo ss


----------



## sherry_94 (Nov 24, 2013)

Is this thread dead??? 

sent from my crappy tipo ss


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 24, 2013)

No.





vj_dustin said:


> Also you'd choose them over Nexus 4 or 5? :what:

Click to collapse



Because these phone's are cheap now 

Do you eat cheese?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AleksaSavic (Nov 24, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> No.Because these phone's are cheap now
> 
> Do you eat cheese?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes, I do.

Should I buy Nexus 10?


----------



## sherry_94 (Nov 24, 2013)

AleksaSavic said:


> Yes, I do.
> 
> Should I buy Nexus 10?

Click to collapse



Ya if u really need it at home. 

What are  some healthy snacks??? 

sent from my crappy tipo ss


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Nov 24, 2013)

Carrots.
Do you know what is what?

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry_94 (Nov 24, 2013)

Eun-Hjzjined said:


> Carrots.
> Do you know what is what?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Obviously What is what 

What is the craziest app u ever installed

sent from my crappy tipo ss


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 24, 2013)

sherry_94 said:


> Obviously What is what
> 
> What is the craziest app u ever installed
> 
> sent from my crappy tipo ss

Click to collapse



Droidsheep
laptop or Surface Pro 2?


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 24, 2013)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Droidsheep
> laptop or Surface Pro 2?

Click to collapse



Not a windows fan. So yeah laptop. Keeps scope for some heavy gaming as well.

Is chrome book useful in any way at all?

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## Paul Blake (Nov 24, 2013)

Never used that
Do you ever bought a book from gplay?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Christian Nothing (Nov 24, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> Never used that
> Do you ever bought a book from gplay?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Nope 
Don't tell me you want to do that  


Is a good idea to install ubuntu alongside Windows 8.1 or should I replace it ?

_*Sent using my SNAPPIEST PHONE powered by my JellySNAP ROM   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *


----------



## Paul Blake (Nov 24, 2013)

Im not going to buy a book..... I tried a demo book and its cool for peoplr who like to read.... Not me
Windows 8.1 is a good os cuz you can install ubuntu/linux/backtrack over it...anyway a good ideea is to keep both , imo you are a gamer and programmer like me windows 7 64bit and backtrack 5 is best config

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Christian Nothing (Nov 24, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> Im not going to buy a book..... I tried a demo book and its cool for peoplr who like to read.... Not me
> Windows 8.1 is a good os cuz you can install ubuntu/linux/backtrack over it...anyway a good ideea is to keep both , imo you are a gamer and programmer like me windows 7 64bit and backtrack 5 is best config
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Ok thanks I'll keep them both in case of something 
I've tried win 8.1 as I was curios and it seems is a good option but I hate his laggines 

_*Sent using my SNAPPIEST PHONE powered by my JellySNAP ROM   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 PM ----------

Oh I forgot the question 

Ahh I'll like the new OS ?

_*Sent using my SNAPPIEST PHONE powered by my JellySNAP ROM   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *


----------



## YaXeS (Nov 25, 2013)

No.

Wake up?

Sent from my epic Galaxy Mini using epic XDA APP!


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 25, 2013)

What the hell is up with these questions? 

Wake up? Yes? 

If you had to attack somebody as defence with any item in the room you're in, what would the item be? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## edisile (Nov 25, 2013)

Toilet Paper, maybe? Mmm... no. 

Same.

Take a look at my Icon Pack. Click here!


----------



## Dekratos (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey . How to make icon menu to the center without launcher .

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## coldbloc (Nov 25, 2013)

> If you had to attack somebody as *defense* with any item in the room you're in, what would the item be?

Click to collapse



I'd use my cell phone to stop the bullet.







My question is.

Why is a raven like a writing desk?


----------



## howard bamber (Nov 25, 2013)

Raven is like a writing desk because it's feathers are quills. 
Would you REALLY REALLY kill for love? 

Sent from my Nokia 3210


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 25, 2013)

howard bamber said:


> Raven is like a writing desk because it's feathers are quills.
> Would you REALLY REALLY kill for love?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3210

Click to collapse



No because as romantic as it might seem, you end up in jail and the girl whom you did this for ends up with someone without a criminal record.. XD

Same.


----------



## warfareonly (Nov 25, 2013)

howard bamber said:


> Raven is like a writing desk because it's feathers are quills.
> Would you REALLY REALLY kill for love?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3210

Click to collapse



Break a few bones maybe, works great to get the point across  .

Have you ever been in a crash? If so, which kind?

Sent from my Xperia Z Ultra using Tapatalk


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 25, 2013)

howard bamber said:


> Raven is like a writing desk because it's feathers are quills.
> Would you REALLY REALLY kill for love?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3210

Click to collapse



Not really,but he might die from complications from the beating.
Goat or Camel milk? You have to choose between the options.


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 25, 2013)

Goat because it is 2nd best milk after our mom's 

Which is the best, Sony dual-sim phones or Samsung's dual-sim phone?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Nov 25, 2013)

warfareonly said:


> Break a few bones maybe, works great to get the point across  .
> 
> Have you ever been in a crash? If so, which kind?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z Ultra using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes I have
"Unfortunately Mozilla Firefox has ceased and needs to restart."
It was horrible.
Would you use mobile money transfer?

---------- Post added at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------




luqman98 said:


> goat because it is 2nd best milk after our mom's
> 
> Which is the best, sony dual-sim phones or samsung's dual-sim phone?
> 
> Sent from my gt-s5300 using tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



oppo r819


----------



## Paul Blake (Nov 25, 2013)

No cuz phone money transfer its like filling a t-shirt with water  using a phone cover(you use more than you need)
How can i use "whats that song?" and "listen to tv" on google search if it is unsuported

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 25, 2013)

Don't use it if it's unsupported? Lol

Are you good at making up questions? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## howard bamber (Nov 26, 2013)

Yes. Are you good at going down on your wife, gf

Sent from my Nokia 3210


----------



## scream4cheese (Nov 26, 2013)

howard bamber said:


> Yes. Are you good at going down on your wife, gf
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3210

Click to collapse



Keep this thread clean, please.

What are you most thankful for?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Nov 26, 2013)

scream4cheese said:


> Keep this thread clean, please.
> 
> What are you most thankful for?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That I never bought an apple product!

What would you do if u had to choose between a suit and a pot of gold? 

Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 26, 2013)

howard bamber said:


> Yes. Are you good at going down on your wife, gf
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3210

Click to collapse



Like he'll I am! 

^ Suit if it's really nice. 

Whatcha doing right now(despite typing)

Sent from my panda


----------



## sherry_94 (Nov 26, 2013)

Ironman38102 said:


> That I never bought an apple product!
> 
> What would you do if u had to choose between a suit and a pot of gold?
> 
> Its Going To Be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson(How I Met Your Mother)

Click to collapse



Gold

What do u guys think...should i get an iPhone 4S as a sidekick for my xperia L..... It's free anyways  ??? 

sent from my crappy tipo ss


----------



## Paul Blake (Nov 26, 2013)

Iphone free...lol get it and sell for some $$$
Xda premium 4 or tapatalk 4  (non sense question)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sherry_94 (Nov 26, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> Iphone free...lol get it and sell for some $$$
> Xda premium 4 or tapatalk 4  (non sense question)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Nice suggestion.....

Xda premium 4 since xda is the only forum I check..... 

How much carrier unlocking cost for an iPhone 4s in india

sent from my crappy tipo ss


----------



## Paul Blake (Nov 26, 2013)

You can unlock ot withput paying just check youtube
How much is a nexus 5 in your country?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 26, 2013)

Google didn't sell N5 yet in Malaysia so I didn't know.

You?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sherry_94 (Nov 27, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Google didn't sell N5 yet in Malaysia so I didn't know.
> 
> You?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 not available... But n4 was 28 k


Does unlocking require any hardware change in iPhone 4s??? 

sent from my crappy tipo ss


----------



## howard bamber (Nov 27, 2013)

No but you have to be stupid to own one. Who will give me a nexus5?

Sent from my Nokia 3210


----------



## sherry_94 (Nov 27, 2013)

howard bamber said:


> No but you have to be stupid to own one. Who will give me a nexus5?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3210

Click to collapse



No one

Has cyanogenmod declared xperia L as an officially supported device??? 

sent from my crappy tipo ss


----------



## howard bamber (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes. Are they mad? 

Sent from my Nokia 3210


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 27, 2013)

No.





sherry_94 said:


> Has cyanogenmod declared xperia L as an officially supported device???
> 
> sent from my crappy tipo ss

Click to collapse



What? If this is true, I gonna buy this phone. EDIT: Damn, Xperia L (Taoshan) device tree isn't there in CM Sources.

Why some ppl didn't read the OP?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sherry_94 (Nov 28, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> No.
> What? If this is true, I gonna buy this phone. EDIT: Damn, Xperia L (Taoshan) device tree isn't there in CM Sources.
> 
> Why some ppl didn't read the OP?
> ...

Click to collapse



They r lazy

U mean no official cm for xperia L??? 

sent from my crappy tipo ss


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes. Time will tell :/

Will you get married soon?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sherry_94 (Nov 28, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Yes. Time will tell :/
> 
> Will you get married soon?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No

Same

sent from my crappy tipo ss


----------



## Paul Blake (Nov 28, 2013)

No
Same

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vj_dustin (Nov 28, 2013)

Not before I get a stable job and splurge on my bucket list (adventure sports, ps4, 3ds, nexus stuff, tech toys etc..) 

Do you think having a gf is more of a pro or a con?

Narrated by Morgan Freeman


----------



## manudo (Nov 28, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Not before I get a stable job and splurge on my bucket list (adventure sports, ps4, 3ds, nexus stuff, tech toys etc..)
> 
> Do you think having a gf is more of a pro or a con?
> 
> Narrated by Morgan Freeman

Click to collapse



That depends of the girl, because you can have the best moments in your life with your girlfriend. But you also can have the worst.
My advice is, try to know her better.

What do you want for Christmas?

Sent from my Xperia Sola using xda premium


----------



## Paul Blake (Nov 28, 2013)

Nexus 5
Same

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Christian Nothing (Nov 28, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> Nexus 5
> Same
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Cheater  
I was the first who wanted that phone 

Same question  .

_*Sent using my SNAPPIEST PHONE powered by my JellySNAP ROM   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *


----------



## mugen_dz (Nov 28, 2013)

Peace on earth ... Nooo PS4

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Nov 28, 2013)

A girlfriend 

What color is your roof? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## eirik_smo (Nov 28, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> A girlfriend
> 
> What color is your roof?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Boring white.

Why isn't Gran Turismo 6  being launched on Playstation 4?


----------



## howard bamber (Nov 28, 2013)

Because you have been very very bad! 
What's the meaning of life? 

Sent from my Nokia 3210


----------



## sherry_94 (Nov 29, 2013)

howard bamber said:


> Because you have been very very bad!
> What's the meaning of life?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3210

Click to collapse



Life is a lie, death truth

What is ur major  means of transport  ???

sent from my crappy tipo ss


----------



## warfareonly (Nov 29, 2013)

sherry_94 said:


> Life is a lie, death truth
> 
> What is ur major  means of transport  ???
> 
> sent from my crappy tipo ss

Click to collapse



Motorcycle

Same

Sent from my Xperia Z Ultra using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry_94 (Nov 29, 2013)

warfareonly said:


> Motorcycle
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z Ultra using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Bus and motorcycle

How about keeping a iPhone along with an android??? 

sent from my crappy tipo ss


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Nov 29, 2013)

That depends:
•with an android phone.. I'd say not worth it.
•with an android tablet.. Yes.

Anyone holding out buying a tablet until motoroogle drops details on motos tablet?

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## howard bamber (Nov 29, 2013)

No I want a nexus 7. I can get the 7 or save for the new Nexus 5.what would you choose? 

Sent from my Nokia 3210


----------



## rico25new (Nov 29, 2013)

n7

why am i bored?


----------



## Seraz007 (Nov 29, 2013)

Coz you're a ten poster noob

What's a ten poster?


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 29, 2013)

10 person that posts in xda 

Your comment?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ulincsys (Nov 29, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> 10 person that posts in xda
> 
> Your comment?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My comment is:
you shouldn't call people noobs unless they ask obvious questions like "will it play minecraft"

My question:
How do I create an alias

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## warfareonly (Nov 29, 2013)

28362836 said:


> My comment is:
> you shouldn't call people noobs unless they ask obvious questions like "will it play minecraft"
> 
> My question:
> ...

Click to collapse



Easy, just reverse that number!

Why am I so happy?

Sent from my Xperia Z Ultra using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry_94 (Nov 30, 2013)

warfareonly said:


> Easy, just reverse that number!
> 
> Why am I so happy?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z Ultra using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Cuz u r using xperia z ultra


Same

Sent from my ST21i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Groot (Nov 30, 2013)

no idea...

excited for kobe's return?

Sent from my E151 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Nov 30, 2013)

Who is that?

Are you looking forward to Christmas?

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide


----------



## Vessina (Nov 30, 2013)

Who's that girl? MDNA

Te gusta la paella?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## manudo (Dec 1, 2013)

Vessina said:


> Who's that girl? MDNA
> 
> Te gusta la paella?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



¿Paella, es una comida, no? Habla inglés acá, por favor.

What did you got from black friday?

Sent from my Xperia Sola using xda premium


----------



## borimol (Dec 1, 2013)

manudo said:


> ¿Paella, es una comida, no? Habla inglés acá, por favor.
> 
> What did you got from black friday?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Sola using xda premium

Click to collapse



Mmm. Qué rica está la paella!  Ok, I will try to speak in english :fingers-crossed:

I have bought a brand new iPad Air 16 gigas.


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah well try to asks questions too. 

Fav colour? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## manudo (Dec 1, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Yeah well try to asks questions too.
> 
> Fav colour?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Green.
Same.

Sent from my Xperia Sola using xda premium


----------



## sherry_94 (Dec 1, 2013)

manudo said:


> Green.
> Same.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Sola using xda premium

Click to collapse



None 
Same

Sent from my ST21i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 1, 2013)

Uhh pink 

Same..? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## warfareonly (Dec 1, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Uhh pink
> 
> Same..?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Depends.

Same.

Sent from my Xperia Z Ultra using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 1, 2013)

Green 
Same

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gakarica (Dec 1, 2013)

Black(bot thats not colour  )
juice or water?


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 1, 2013)

Always juice

First person games or 3rd person games?

Respawning in 3....2....1.....


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 1, 2013)

Both....like syrim(you will know what i mean if you played it)
Backtrack or ubuntu?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Felimenta97 (Dec 1, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> Both....like syrim(you will know what i mean if you played it)
> Backtrack or ubuntu?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



If I could, neither, but Ubuntu...

Summer or winter?

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## warface123 (Dec 1, 2013)

Felimenta97 said:


> If I could, neither, but Ubuntu...
> 
> Summer or winter?
> 
> Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Winter is the time when people come together.
Its gives a warm feeling that someone is standing right behind you and will support in difficult times.


Does someone play black Ops 2 PC ???


Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## bobiak (Dec 2, 2013)

warface123 said:


> Does someone play black Ops 2 PC ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I play but only on Xbox360

And does someone play Forza Horizon?


----------



## androvista (Dec 2, 2013)

No.

Does any one like strawberry ice cream

This Message is brought to you by my Amazon Kindle Fire running CyanogenMod 11


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 2, 2013)

Sometimes.

You?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zangetxu (Dec 2, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Sometimes.
> 
> You?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



not really, more into frozen yogurt.


Do you play e games?


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 2, 2013)

No. 

Ps4 now or Ps4 later ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v4.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## warface123 (Dec 2, 2013)

FireWall123 said:


> No.
> 
> Ps4 now or Ps4 later ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Later. Prices Will drop. Not worth it right now.
Did you did something in your life that you should not do???

Sent from my GT-I9105P using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 2, 2013)

All the time.

Are you running kitkat?

Sent from my BBQ


----------



## manudo (Dec 2, 2013)

No, JB 4.3.1. No official release for my phone.

Maroon 5 or Green Day?

Sent from my Xperia Sola using xda premium


----------



## Pard0ned (Dec 2, 2013)

manudo said:


> No, JB 4.3.1. No official release for my phone.
> 
> Maroon 5 or Green Day?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Sola using xda premium

Click to collapse



Green Day, all the way.

Nirvana or Foo Fighters?


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 3, 2013)

Dude, nirvana! 

1 or 2

Sent from my panda


----------



## zangetxu (Dec 3, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Dude, nirvana!
> 
> 1 or 2
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



1

Kiwi fruit or pineapple


----------



## androvista (Dec 3, 2013)

Pineapple

Chicken or egg

Sent from my finger to your face


----------



## xzn (Dec 3, 2013)

androvista said:


> Pineapple
> 
> Chicken or egg
> 
> Sent from my finger to your face

Click to collapse



chicken

what do u know about salfish os? will it beat android in future?


----------



## kraken83 (Dec 3, 2013)

No

Whats the latest movie u watched?


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 3, 2013)

I don't remember the name, but it is related to horror and ghosts.

Should I go for S3 mini? (I have limited budget)

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pard0ned (Dec 3, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> I don't remember the name, but it is related to horror and ghosts.
> 
> Should I go for S3 mini? (I have limited budget)
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No. S4 mini is better and should be around the same price, if on contract. 

Family Guy or American dad? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 3, 2013)

pardoned said:


> No. S4 mini is better and should be around the same price, if on contract.
> 
> Family Guy or American dad?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Never saw Dad, loved Guy, but since Brian's death, to hell with it too.

Any animated comedy like South Park??


----------



## GH0571990 (Dec 3, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Never saw Dad, loved Guy, but since Brian's death, to hell with it too.
> 
> Any animated comedy like South Park??

Click to collapse



Archer, Ugly Americans, American Dad.. Unless you're referring to a similar format as South Park then.. Robot Chicken perhaps.

What are your fave custom ROMs to use on a Galaxy Nexus or a Nexus 5?


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 4, 2013)

Pacman rom but i do t have any nexus only installed it to a friend gnex
Favorite comedy movie?


Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## howard bamber (Dec 4, 2013)

Up in smoke cheech & chong. 
Fave girls name? 

Sent by reversed alian technology.


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 5, 2013)

Deskto or laptop for games

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 5, 2013)

Desktop is better ...

PC/laptop or consoles for gaming? 

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## bmasgone (Dec 5, 2013)

Deskop, I will burn every laptop if play all day heavy games


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 5, 2013)

Console

Math or physics

Sent from my panda


----------



## sherry_94 (Dec 5, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Console
> 
> Math or physics
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Physics

6 or 97

Sent from my Crappy Tipo ss


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you all but i think i will buy the pc

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------

97

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 5, 2013)

For crying out loud, ask the damn question! Sigh. 

Plans for weekend? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 5, 2013)

Trowing myself into the bed and staying into it all day after tommorow's math thesis
Any ideeas how to make some paypal money?
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Gogeta (Dec 5, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> Trowing myself into the bed and staying into it all day after tommorow's math thesis
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



And i quote..,



ArmorD said:


> *For crying out loud, ask the damn question! Sigh. *
> 
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



ATI or Nvidia?

wanna know more about me? click here

---------- Post added at 09:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 PM ----------

You edited your post

wanna know more about me? click here


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 5, 2013)

Nvidia ... My gtx 690 btw
Same

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 5, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> Nvidia ... My gtx 690 btw
> Same
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Ask a Q
Q or A

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 5, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> Ask a Q
> Q or A
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Answer
"Same" means that upper question is what question i asked
Q: was it so hard to understand?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## manudo (Dec 6, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> Answer
> "Same" means that upper question is what question i asked
> Q: was it so hard to understand?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Some people are... you know, um... that...
Are you afraid of moderators?

Sent from my Xperia Sola using xda premium


----------



## androvista (Dec 6, 2013)

manudo said:


> Some people are... you know, um... that...
> Are you afraid of moderators?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Sola using xda premium

Click to collapse



No, why should you be? They are like friends, no need to be afraid unless you have posted something wrong.

Nexus 5 or note 3?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## howard bamber (Dec 6, 2013)

Note 5 dummy! Travel back or towards in time? 

Sent by reversed alian technology.


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 6, 2013)

Towards. Going Bäck is not possible.

What version of android qre you running?

Sent from my BBQ


----------



## TheAngeal05 (Dec 6, 2013)

Anroid 4,3 Galaxy Note 2 N7100...,

What is the best custom rom for this??


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 7, 2013)

TheAngeal05 said:


> Anroid 4,3 Galaxy Note 2 N7100...,
> 
> What is the best custom rom for this??

Click to collapse



CM, lol.

Do you think sometime in the future Phones will be sold pre-rooted?


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 7, 2013)

never cuz with root acces you can change imei and that breaks the law
What is difference bettwen class 10 sdhc and class 10 sdxc?


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 7, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> never cuz with root acces you can change imei and that breaks the law
> What is difference bettwen class 10 sdhc and class 10 sdxc?

Click to collapse



On letter hahaha looooool.
Tea or coffee

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## flopower1996 (Dec 7, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> never cuz with root acces you can change imei and that breaks the law
> What is difference bettwen class 10 sdhc and class 10 sdxc?

Click to collapse



Look at the CM-Phone Oppo N1. In a limited piece of number it will be sold with CM preinstalled. :highfive:


----------



## bobiak (Dec 7, 2013)

No question asked ;c

What does the fox say?


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 7, 2013)

Answer is an attached image.

Edit: Never mind. Let's just say that that song is bad and you should feel bad.

Chocolate or Vanilla?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> Answer is an attached image.
> 
> Edit: Never mind. Let's just say that that song is bad and you should feel bad.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Chocolate anyday 

Do you Trust gorilla glass and stuff or screen protectors? 

Written by my Silver Axe


----------



## professor_proton (Dec 7, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Chocolate anyday
> 
> Do you Trust gorilla glass and stuff or screen protectors?
> 
> Written by my Silver Axe

Click to collapse



Both if them ... 

Fart or barf


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 7, 2013)

TMI

Favorite drink?

Sent from my Atrix HD 
Check out this thread!


----------



## Pard0ned (Dec 7, 2013)

Android Pizza said:


> TMI
> 
> Favorite drink?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A&W root beer. 

Favorite food? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## danishaznita (Dec 7, 2013)

pardoned said:


> A&W root beer.
> 
> Favorite food?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



A&W curly fries

Why i cant focus in video mode on 4.4?

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 7, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> A&W curly fries
> 
> Why i cant focus in video mode on 4.4?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Because i want that
Arabic or indian

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## danishaznita (Dec 7, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> Because i want that
> Arabic or indian
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Arabic,  how r u? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 7, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Arabic,  how r u?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm so great 
Are you arabic too ?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 7, 2013)

No
Its unlimited network trafic at 28mbps data plan with only 2 euro a good deal?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 7, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> No
> Its unlimited network trafic at 28mbps data plan with only 2 euro a good deal?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I think yes it is RDS cosmote bpa bla bla
What it is im here romania

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 7, 2013)

Cant understand your enlglish but wait...
Are you from same country with me?


Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 7, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> Cant understand your enlglish but wait...
> Are you from same country with me?
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



No im arabian but i live in Bucharest Romania and i speak Romanian
Do u speak it? 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Dec 7, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> No im arabian but i live in Bucharest Romania and i speak Romanian
> Do u speak it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No
Which arabic country did you live in?


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 7, 2013)

ABD EL HAMEED said:


> No
> Which arabic country did you live in?

Click to collapse



Im from Syria but now in Romania
And you????

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Dec 7, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> Im from Syria but now in Romania
> And you????
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Egypt
Was it easy to learn romanian?


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 7, 2013)

It is more more more easly than Arabic but for us we speak arabic everywhere so....
For question only what age are you?
الله يفرج عنا نحنا العرب قولو امين
Im 14


Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 7, 2013)

Are u kidding? Romanian is one (or maybe most) complex latin based language from europe...its not so easy even for me cuz its my 1st language 
Im 16, 17 next month

Same

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Dec 7, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> It is more more more easly than Arabic but for us we speak arabic everywhere so....
> For question only what age are you?
> الله يفرج عنا نحنا العرب قولو امين
> Im 14
> ...

Click to collapse





krazy1101 said:


> Are u kidding? Romanian is one (or maybe most) complex latin based language from europe...its not so easy even for me cuz its my 1st language
> Im 16, 17 next month
> 
> Same
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm 18
Anyone here with experience in OpenGL?


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 7, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> Are u kidding? Romanian is one (or maybe most) complex latin based language from europe...its not so easy even for me cuz its my 1st language
> Im 16, 17 next month
> 
> Same
> ...

Click to collapse



But i learned it only one year!!!

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 8, 2013)

N Q, N A.

Should I buy used phones?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 8, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> N Q, N A.
> 
> Should I buy used phones?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Only if you know someone personally. That too only if you are on a very tight budget. 
1. You never know what might be wrong. 
2. No warranties
3. The feel of unboxing a new device is unmatched 

It's 6am. Wth, same xD

Written by my Silver Axe


----------



## sherry_94 (Dec 8, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Only if you know someone personally. That too only if you are on a very tight budget.
> 1. You never know what might be wrong.
> 2. No warranties
> 3. The feel of unboxing a new device is unmatched
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe, if they cone with warranty and high price reduction

Same

Sent from my Crappy Tipo ss


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 8, 2013)

No 
I believe in buying fresh new stuff 
My cousins bought 2 used phones and they both got screwed up pretty fast

Where do you live?


----------



## sherry_94 (Dec 8, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> No
> I believe in buying fresh new stuff
> My cousins bought 2 used phones and they both got screwed up pretty fast
> 
> Where do you live?

Click to collapse



India

iPhone 4S + Xperia tipo

Or 

A galaxy s3

Or  

a Xperia SP

Or a galaxy S4 mini

Please give preference order to each option

Sent from my Crappy Tipo ss


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 8, 2013)

sherry_94 said:


> India
> 
> iPhone 4S + Xperia tipo
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Nexus 5
2. Nexus 4 + Moto G
3. GS3
4. XSP
5. iPhone 4s + Tipo
6. S4 Mini

Will there be a hotter selling device than the Moto G considering its price and specs? 

Written by my Silver Axe


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 8, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> 1. Nexus 5
> 2. Nexus 4 + Moto G
> 3. GS3
> 4. XSP
> ...

Click to collapse



It's called the n5 because it's still a better bang for your buck spec vs price wise. Btw your above list u missed G2 as #1 and the n5 as #2 

Worst snartphone made this year?

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## danishaznita (Dec 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> It's called the n5 because it's still a better bang for your buck spec vs price wise. Btw your above list u missed G2 as #1 and the n5 as #2
> 
> Worst snartphone made this year?
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Every phone that freeze on me 

Should i get the moto G? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation xe using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 8, 2013)

danishaznita said:


> Every phone that freeze on me
> 
> Should i get the moto G?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation xe using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Looks to be a great deal. 

Beavis or Butthead and what?

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 8, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Looks to be a great deal.
> 
> Beavis or Butthead and what?
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



1. Long time no see. :beer:
2. G2 is definitely #1 but in a different cost range.
And
Butthead, coz he he, he, hehe, he he, he, hehe.. xD

So got your console yet? Also which & why?

Written by my Silver Axe


----------



## bobiak (Dec 10, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> So got your console yet? Also which & why?
> 
> Written by my Silver Axe

Click to collapse



Yep, I've got a xbox 360, and why? Cause it's hacked 

Anyone have xbox360 too?

Wysłane z mojego GT-I9205 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Dec 10, 2013)

Nope

Why is this console "war" so intense?

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Pard0ned (Dec 11, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Nope
> 
> Why is this console "war" so intense?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One

Click to collapse



Cause people are overly defensive of material things. 

Do you watch breaking bad? If so what would you rate it out of ten? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## xzn (Dec 11, 2013)

b'coz they have fanboys 

do you think that holocaust happen in reality?


----------



## sherry_94 (Dec 11, 2013)

xzn said:


> b'coz they have fanboys
> 
> do you think that holocaust happen in reality?

Click to collapse



Yeah


Should i ride a fast uncomfortable bike around town,  or  a slower comfortable one? 

Sent from my Crappy Tipo ss


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 11, 2013)

sherry_94 said:


> Yeah
> 
> 
> Should i ride a fast uncomfortable bike around town,  or  a slower comfortable one?
> ...

Click to collapse



If the roads are sort of empty, then the fast one, since you wouldn't be riding it long enough anyways.
But if it's as ****loadly traffic jammed as my city, get a very very comfortable one, maybe one you can sleep on too.. XD

Why do you think Traffic jams happen?


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 11, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> If the roads are sort of empty, then the fast one, since you wouldn't be riding it long enough anyways.
> But if it's as ****loadly traffic jammed as my city, get a very very comfortable one, maybe one you can sleep on too.. XD
> 
> Why do you think Traffic jams happen?

Click to collapse



The waiting me to get out house
Transformars prime or star wars

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Dec 11, 2013)

First one
Do you celebrate Christmas?

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes
Why such a question


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Dec 11, 2013)

cus not everybody celebrates it
Marvel or DC?

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 12, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> cus not everybody celebrates it
> Marvel or DC?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One

Click to collapse



You wanna start WW3? XD
Psst: Marvel forever! I think batman is overrated. Anyone can kick his ass lol. Though I accept the Knight series is ingenious.. 

Would someone kill me if I said it at a comic con maybe? 

Written by my Silver Axe


----------



## Hasoffer (Dec 12, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> You wanna start WW3? XD
> Psst: Marvel forever! I think batman is overrated. Anyone can kick his ass lol. Though I accept the Knight series is ingenious..
> 
> Would someone kill me if I said it at a comic con maybe?
> ...

Click to collapse



well. obviously I'm not the one .so I will permit you to be alive for a while(saying with a  God voice).

why am i so bored?


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Dec 12, 2013)

cus life can be boring sometimes, deal with it, or just make sth happen
Laptop or high tower?

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## xzn (Dec 12, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> First one
> Do you celebrate Christmas?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One

Click to collapse



no
what ur country position when cold war? western bloc? eastern bloc? Or non-bloc?

sent from c1905 with c2005 fw


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 12, 2013)

Eastern

1st or 3rd world? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 12, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Eastern
> 
> 1st or 3rd world?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



of course 3rd to end the world and people stop doing every thing wrong
الله اكبر

nexus 5 or galaxy s4


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED (Dec 12, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> nexus 5 or galaxy s4

Click to collapse



Nokia Lumia 925 or HTC one for me but If I had to choose I'd choose the s4 cause with amount of defective n5s

Same

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 12, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> 1. Long time no see. :beer:
> 2. G2 is definitely #1 but in a different cost range.
> And
> Butthead, coz he he, he, hehe, he he, he, hehe.. xD
> ...

Click to collapse


@vj_dustin
Hey bro how have u been? :beer:



ABD EL HAMEED said:


> Nokia Lumia 925 or HTC one for me but If I had to choose I'd choose the s4 cause with amount of defective n5s
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



n5 in a heartbeat cause the s4 has way to much lag for being a high end phone.

Pink or purple and y?

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## BlackFir3 (Dec 12, 2013)

Purple 

Is it possible to obtain an iron man suite ?


----------



## Hebihime (Dec 12, 2013)

No, cause nobody is as cool as Robert Downey Jr.

How many phones have you owned?


----------



## sherry_94 (Dec 13, 2013)

Hebihime said:


> No, cause nobody is as cool as Robert Downey Jr.
> 
> How many phones have you owned?

Click to collapse



4

Same

Sent from my Crappy Tipo ss


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 13, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> @vj_dustin
> Hey bro how have u been? :beer:
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Great.. Miss your cats lol 
Congrats on getting the powerhouse G2 btw, I see!



sherry_94 said:


> 4
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Crappy Tipo ss

Click to collapse



Hmm,
Some blue screen samsung, some green screen motorola, Nokia 2300, N72, C3-00, P500 & now the I9100. So 7!

Do you know any great violin focused tracks?


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 14, 2013)

no , nexus 4 or nexus 7 2013 
i brefer gaming one


----------



## mugen_dz (Dec 14, 2013)

Don't know sorry !
Call of duty or Battlefield ?

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 14, 2013)

CoD.

You?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## howard bamber (Dec 14, 2013)

None. Kids stuff. Black or white Lady's? 

Sent by reversed alian technology.
P. S. What's Cash on Delivery got to do with anything?


----------



## mugen_dz (Dec 14, 2013)

Ginger !
Windows, Linux, Mac OS ?

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## eduds (Dec 14, 2013)

mugen_dz said:


> Ginger !
> Windows, Linux, Mac OS ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Linux! 

_____

Are we alone in this Universe?


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 14, 2013)

No. 

Why not? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## howard bamber (Dec 14, 2013)

No I'm visiting with my borg hive!  How old are you? 

Alientech.™


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 14, 2013)

19 

Same

Sent from my panda


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 15, 2013)

15

What are you getting for Christmas?


----------



## manudo (Dec 15, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> 15
> 
> What are you getting for Christmas?

Click to collapse



It's better to don't know, it's a surprise, more exciting.

Which characteristics should your "dream girl" must have?

Sent from my Xperia Sola using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## warfareonly (Dec 15, 2013)

manudo said:


> It's better to don't know, it's a surprise, more exciting.
> 
> Which characteristics should your "dream girl" must have?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Sola using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Must not be an airhead, a bit good looking, good natured.... And that's it.

If someone is driving on the wrong side of the road (due to construction on the other side, but no sign put up to use the wrong side) and you (almost) crash into them, who is guilty?

Sent from my Xperia Z Ultra using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 15, 2013)

If you're driving on the "wrong" lane, it's your fault because you would have to evade the vehicles that are driving the "right" lane. 

Motos or cars? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## warfareonly (Dec 15, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> If you're driving on the "wrong" lane, it's your fault because you would have to evade the vehicles that are driving the "right" lane.
> 
> Motos or cars?
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Motorcycles. (And I was driving on the correct side of the road, nothing to do with lanes  )

Yamaha or Honda?

Sent from my Xperia Z Ultra using Tapatalk


----------



## worjosh19 (Dec 15, 2013)

Honda over Yamaha, but my favorite is Suzuki

What's the fastest you have ever driven?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Dec 15, 2013)

180km/h (~112mph)
Same

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 15, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> 180km/h (~112mph)
> Same
> 
> Sent from my HTC One

Click to collapse



140km/h
Really wanna reach the 200 mark but my car barely pulls above 140 lol

Same

Written by my Silver Axe


----------



## Hayden18 (Dec 15, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> 140km/h
> Really wanna reach the 200 mark but my car barely pulls above 140 lol
> 
> Same
> ...

Click to collapse



155 km/h

What do you drive?

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## worjosh19 (Dec 15, 2013)

On a gsxr 1000 my top speed ever hit was 186mph

Same


Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 15, 2013)

I dont drive but i went with a cousin that reached 208 kph with audi a4 
Same

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 15, 2013)

Honda CBR600R and a Honda Accord 2.3 -06. Also taxi @ Friday 

well... Same

Sent from my panda


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 16, 2013)

ArmorD said:


> Honda CBR600R and a Honda Accord 2.3 -06. Also taxi @ Friday
> 
> well... Same
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



A 125cc Discover DTS-i and a Santro Xing.
One of the main reasons I regret being born in India is that you cannot get any good cars around, and the car I love the most Camaro SS, would cost double if I import it.
Also fcking pothole ridden streets with maniac, no lane-sense drivers would be a nightmare to bring such a sweetheart on the road.

Do you hate something about where you live?

Written by my Silver Axe


----------



## warfareonly (Dec 16, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> A 125cc Discover DTS-i and a Santro Xing.
> One of the main reasons I regret being born in India is that you cannot get any good cars around, and the car I love the most Camaro SS, would cost double if I import it.
> Also fcking pothole ridden streets with maniac, no lane-sense drivers would be a nightmare to bring such a sweetheart on the road.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The fact that any bikes above 100cc or one which doesn't look like a commuter is called a 'performance' bike !

Same

Sent from my Xperia Z Ultra using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 16, 2013)

Taxes and prices in general. This is the 3rd most expensive country in Europe and one of the most expensive western countries. 

Same 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Dec 16, 2013)

Just the politics here
They just can't get sh!t done -.-
But I guess that's everywhere in politics

Same

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 16, 2013)

I live in India and hate it for most reasons Vj_Dustin stated

Why are LG giving out so many defective N5's


----------



## worjosh19 (Dec 16, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> I live in India and hate it for most reasons Vj_Dustin stated
> 
> Why are LG giving out so many defective N5's

Click to collapse



My thought is probably because demand was so high they are rushing production and quality is suffering.

What would be your ideal place to live?


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 16, 2013)

worjosh19 said:


> My thought is probably because demand was so high they are rushing production and quality is suffering.
> 
> What would be your ideal place to live?

Click to collapse



Now by ideal, I'm considering non-existent places as well.. 
So for me it's Pallet Town!
Grow up, no fcking school, college, job BS.
Just get a pokemon and go on a journey!
Now that's an ideal place to live for me! XD

Same!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Dec 16, 2013)

^^^^^^ agree with every single word said 

Same


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 18, 2013)

darkshadow246 said:


> ^^^^^^ agree with every single word said
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



population: over 9000! (i want the same)

white xbox one or black?
white: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BW7JFA6DJ0U&feature=youtube_gdata_player

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 19, 2013)

gmaster1 said:


> population: over 9000! (i want the same)
> 
> white xbox one or black?
> white: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BW7JFA6DJ0U&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> ...

Click to collapse



Black. Black & Green looks cooler instead of white & green.

To get rid of cold, Steam or medicines?


----------



## sherry_94 (Dec 19, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Black. Black & Green looks cooler instead of white & green.
> 
> To get rid of cold, Steam or medicines?

Click to collapse



I go for medicine but stream is good if u r the patient


Is snapdeal.com reliable for 15 k INR purchase of a phone   ???

Sent from my ST21i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 19, 2013)

sherry_94 said:


> I go for medicine but stream is good if u r the patient
> 
> 
> Is snapdeal.com reliable for 15 k INR purchase of a phone   ???
> ...

Click to collapse



I recently bought a cordless phone from them, delivered very properly wrapped in bubble paper within a week. 
So I'd day yeah, they're reliable. 

Though on a personal note, I bought the cordless only coz I couldn't find it anywhere local. If the price difference isn't much, I'd suggest buy locally.

My question is why is root needed now? You can disable bloatware, hardware are powerful enough already, don't need root to get paid apps. So why?


Written by my Silver Axe


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> I recently bought a cordless phone from them, delivered very properly wrapped in bubble paper within a week.
> So I'd day yeah, they're reliable.
> 
> Though on a personal note, I bought the cordless only coz I couldn't find it anywhere local. If the price difference isn't much, I'd suggest buy locally.
> ...

Click to collapse



Because we can.

What is love? 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warfareonly (Dec 19, 2013)

husam666 said:


> Because we can.
> 
> What is love?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



42.

Do you know how to repair a puncture? 

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry_94 (Dec 19, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> I recently bought a cordless phone from them, delivered very properly wrapped in bubble paper within a week.
> So I'd day yeah, they're reliable.
> 
> Though on a personal note, I bought the cordless only coz I couldn't find it anywhere local. If the price difference isn't much, I'd suggest buy locally.
> ...

Click to collapse



Price difference is 2300 rupees...







warfareonly said:


> 42.
> 
> Do you know how to repair a puncture?
> 
> Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not really


Does anyone knows any tricks for nubero firewall???  To bypass the login

Sent from my ST21i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 19, 2013)

VPN and Proxy.

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 19, 2013)

sherry_94 said:


> Price difference is 2300 rupees...

Click to collapse



That's huge! Go ahead with SDeal before it runs out of stock.



luqman98 said:


> VPN and Proxy.
> 
> Same.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No idea! 

Should at least Google provide pre-rooted devices, basically pre-rooted nexus?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 19, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> That's huge! Go ahead with SDeal before it runs out of stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, it's a terrible idea, since  there are a lot of stupid people on android and a lot of intelligent people who know how to code malwares, trojans and what not


Why doesn't my device have enough development?


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 19, 2013)

It probably sucks. 

Are you funny? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 19, 2013)

Sometimes yes, sometimes not.

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 20, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Sometimes yes, sometimes not.
> 
> Same.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Generally sarcastically funny, sometimes funny funny!

Is Justin Beiber really/finally retiring?


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 21, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Generally sarcastically funny, sometimes funny funny!
> 
> Is Justin Beiber really/finally retiring?

Click to collapse



She is still alive ?... i thought that  ak47 was more accurate
Why Chuck Norris is so OP?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mugen_dz (Dec 21, 2013)

It's the red chest hair it gives super power.

King Kong or Diddy Kong ? 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## jj_95nano (Dec 23, 2013)

mugen_dz said:


> It's the red chest hair it gives super power.
> 
> King Kong or Diddy Kong ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Diddy Kong... I remember that game (Donkey Kong) 


My Question:-

Is it ok to leave my subwoofer's driver exposed, like shown in the attached picture? Coz I like it better this way...

View attachment 2470000


----------



## sherry_94 (Dec 23, 2013)

jj_95nano said:


> Diddy Kong... I remember that game (Donkey Kong)
> 
> 
> My Question:-
> ...

Click to collapse



No probs


What's the temperature at ur place   ??

Sent from my Xperia L (C2104)


----------



## mugen_dz (Dec 23, 2013)

13 degrees Cs

Which app do you use to reed RSS ?

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 23, 2013)

Pulse

What do you drive? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 23, 2013)

Scooter. Eagerly waiting for my 16th birthday (because I still underage) to enter the driving school to obtain a licence.

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 23, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Scooter. Eagerly waiting for my 16th birthday (because I still underage) to enter the driving school to obtain a licence.
> 
> Same.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A bike & a car. Prefer the bike because I can easily maneuver out of traffic jams + no parking issues! :good:

Why do people smoke instead of getting a chocolate for that amount?
Tastier, healthier & well tastier!


----------



## warfareonly (Dec 23, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> A bike & a car. Prefer the bike because I can easily maneuver out of traffic jams + no parking issues! :good:
> 
> Why do people smoke instead of getting a chocolate for that amount?
> Tastier, healthier & well tastier!

Click to collapse



I dunno, it must be more appealing somehow! I'll ask a few seniors (engineering college - lots of smokers )

Awesome device with less development or a mediocre device with great development? 

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry_94 (Dec 23, 2013)

warfareonly said:


> I dunno, it must be more appealing somehow! I'll ask a few seniors (engineering college - lots of smokers )
> 
> Awesome device with less development or a mediocre device with great development?
> 
> Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Mediocre

Should i start living my life my way???  Even if it offends everyone around me??? 

Sent from my Xperia L (C2104)


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Dec 24, 2013)

If it's an ethical lifestyle, and makes you happy do it

What's the next big phone coming out?

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 24, 2013)

Vauvenal7 said:


> If it's an ethical lifestyle, and makes you happy do it
> 
> What's the next big phone coming out?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One

Click to collapse



Phone is Samsung galaxy J i think
Tablet nexus 10 (2014)

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## howard bamber (Dec 24, 2013)

No question! As for the phone one who cares. 
Should xda bring in a minimum age limit? 

Sent by reversed alian technology.


----------



## nikosst (Dec 24, 2013)

howard bamber said:


> No question! As for the phone one who cares.
> Should xda bring in a minimum age limit?
> 
> Sent by reversed alian technology.

Click to collapse



I think it should.

But how to really confirm it?


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 24, 2013)

nikosst said:


> I think it should.
> 
> But how to really confirm it?

Click to collapse



There is no way to do that
I'm right?


----------



## FunWithApps (Dec 24, 2013)

I would say so.

What is your job?


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 24, 2013)

krazy1101 said:


> There is no way to do that
> I'm right?

Click to collapse



Absolutely. Anyone can post a fake birth date and no one is gonna upload birth proof documents for a website login, lol

Nokia Normandy, true or too good to be true?


----------



## shubh_007 (Dec 24, 2013)

vj_dustin said:


> Absolutely. Anyone can post a fake birth date and no one is gonna upload birth proof documents for a website login, lol
> 
> Nokia Normandy, true or too good to be true?

Click to collapse



Too good to be true.

Christmas or new year? 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 24, 2013)

shubh_007 said:


> Too good to be true.
> 
> Christmas or new year?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Christmas
Android or linux 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 24, 2013)

abdo jouma said:


> Christmas
> Android or linux
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Android. Don't know crap about Linux even though Android is based on Linux kernel.. xD
Obviously not a developer!

Why is this thread rated so low at just 3 stars?
PS: Vote 5 too


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 24, 2013)

Because there are many crazy people!!!!!!! 
What stars do u give this theard

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Dec 24, 2013)

None cus I am here only via tapatalk or xda app 
What's your job...if student what do you study ...if pupil what school do you go to atm?

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 24, 2013)

College Of Technological Studies , Computer Engineering.

Same.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## sherry_94 (Dec 25, 2013)

Shaheed Bhagat Singh State Technical Campus

Same

Sent from my Xperia L (C2104)


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 25, 2013)

Still in high school..... 2 languages, math, science, history and 4 more subjects next year. My school is located at little town near my home.

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Dec 25, 2013)

Job: Web Developer, studying Software Engineering, this is my final year 

Why is progressive rock this awesome?


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 25, 2013)

I love overly distorted extended guitar solos  (what band are you listening? Try Animals As Leaders) 

Favourite alcoholic drink(for holidays )? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 25, 2013)

I don't drink alcohols. Ever!

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tony_stark_noob (Dec 25, 2013)

Answer this - 
Why the hell ain't broadcom releasing drivers for galaxy y 

Sent from my "Humble Y" using tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 25, 2013)

I think Broadcom must have a f*cking reason to not to release drivers for BCM21553 devices. They released drivers for S2 Plus and Raspberry Pi (They're using bcm too but different model).

Are you rich?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sherry_94 (Dec 26, 2013)

Not really.... 

Are u  ??

Sent from my Xperia L (C2104)


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Dec 26, 2013)

Nope

Up or down and why?

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## danishaznita (Dec 26, 2013)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> Nope
> 
> Up or down and why?
> 
> >^.^< Sent From Meow G2

Click to collapse



Up because emmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,  adela . 

Are you happy with your device? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 26, 2013)

Yes. The only f*cking thing is it cannot handle properly my 32gb sd card :3 Files sometimes corrupt when copied to the sd card via ES File Explorer.

You?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## danishaznita (Dec 26, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Yes. The only f*cking thing is it cannot handle properly my 32gb sd card :3 Files sometimes corrupt when copied to the sd card via ES File Explorer.
> 
> You?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea m happy with it,  but my usb storage is broken,  only charge


Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Dec 26, 2013)

No question asked so...
What's your favourite season? (Summer, spring, fall, winter)

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 26, 2013)

Winter because I like school holidays.....

You?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## vj_dustin (Dec 26, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Winter because I like school holidays.....
> 
> You?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Winters coz you aren't dependant on electricity unlike summers when you NEED an AC to sleep.. :/

Do you face power outages?

Written by my Silver Axe


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Dec 26, 2013)

Nope
What are your resolution for 2014?

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## mrniceguy1437 (Dec 27, 2013)

*scibie manage*



Vauvenal7 said:


> Nope
> What are your resolution for 2014?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One

Click to collapse



Shooting for 4k, but always happy with 1920 x 1080.


What does the fox say?


----------



## FireWall123 (Dec 27, 2013)

Here ↓ 





What does the cat say ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Dec 27, 2013)

Meow
Tea or coffee?

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## 13druber (Dec 27, 2013)

*hmmmmm*



Vauvenal7 said:


> Meow
> Tea or coffee?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One

Click to collapse



Coffee. Windows or Mac?


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 27, 2013)

Windows.

Man or women? 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## eduds (Dec 27, 2013)

Nurbolat said:


> Women
> Bike or car?

Click to collapse



Definitely, bike! 


Where do we came from? 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## John McClane (Dec 27, 2013)

eduds said:


> Definitely, bike!
> 
> 
> Where do we came from?
> ...

Click to collapse



From Asgard! 

Concrete5 or WordPress? <- Need help on which one is better for wifey's webpage. :laugh:


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 27, 2013)

I think WordPress is better.

You?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk


        Love doesn't need any reason.


----------



## John McClane (Dec 27, 2013)

Still Undecided!  Or Weebly, too much info digested at the same time lol  

Html5 of Flash?  Hahaha!


----------



## Prototyp206 (Dec 27, 2013)

flash

amd or intel?


----------



## Paul Blake (Dec 27, 2013)

intel
c or c++ ?


----------



## Contra1971 (Dec 28, 2013)

C+

Who invented the internet, and where is it located?

Sent from my LePanII using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 28, 2013)

Do you have a motorcycle?

Sent from my GT-S5310 using Tapatalk


----------



## tony_stark_noob (Dec 28, 2013)

Nope  
Do you believe in Iron man?  

Sent from my "Humble Y" using tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Dec 28, 2013)

No, that's just something parents tell their kids. 

Who's your daddy? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Dec 28, 2013)

Not Darth Vader
Same

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## danishaznita (Jan 2, 2014)

Not you

hows life?


----------



## alexemme (Jan 2, 2014)

good
what time is it?


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 2, 2014)

5 : 04
how r u

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!


----------



## danishaznita (Jan 2, 2014)

fine here

where do you live?


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jan 2, 2014)

On earth 
Have you been hung over after news year eve?

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah
What does the fox say?

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## cstone1991 (Jan 3, 2014)

Krauzz said:


> Yeah
> What does the fox say?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nothing because I shot it...

Why does anyone listen to that song?

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 3, 2014)

Krauzz said:


> Yeah
> What does the fox say?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



nanananananan
do you what happening in Syria now ?

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes.... lots of (          ).

Are you planning to buy a new device?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 3, 2014)

yes nexus 4 and nexus 7 2013

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!

---------- Post added at 01:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 PM ----------

same

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 3, 2014)

Don't really have the money but within 6 months I guess. Probably S3 or S4 depending on how much money I earn. 

Favorite coffee product? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 3, 2014)

i dont drink coffe
loooooool.
same

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 3, 2014)

If you don't have an answer, don't answer. 

I like basic dark roast coffee as is. 

Same

Sent from my panda


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 3, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> i dont drink coffe
> loooooool.
> same
> 
> Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!

Click to collapse



Frappe.. *drools*

New year resolution?


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 3, 2014)

Better and better.

You?

Sent from HKV (allwinner a13) 7" tab using Tapatalk 4


----------



## danishaznita (Jan 3, 2014)

To buy complete Razer Stuff

Why are you here? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 3, 2014)

because i want that
same

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 3, 2014)

because i want that
same




Sent from my BBQ


----------



## mugen_dz (Jan 4, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Yes.... lots of (          ).
> 
> Are you planning to buy a new device?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not this time 
Did anyone see the Volvo truck commercial ? 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## danishaznita (Jan 4, 2014)

mugen_dz said:


> Not this time
> Did anyone see the Volvo truck commercial ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No?  

Why malaysian download speed is so freaking sloww!? 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 4, 2014)

Huhuhuhu..... i don't know. I only can get max 1.5 Mbps connection at my home.

Do you happy with your ISP? (Either mobile or fixed)

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 4, 2014)

unknown person said:


> Do you happy with your ISP? (Either mobile or fixed)

Click to collapse



Yeb...thinking so...

Name a song sung by Sam


----------



## mugen_dz (Jan 4, 2014)

Thats OK said:


> Yeb...thinking so...
> 
> Name a song sung by Sam

Click to collapse



Sam Fisher ? 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## albertyap (Jan 4, 2014)

Thats OK said:


> Yeb...thinking so...
> 
> Name a song sung by Sam

Click to collapse




let me see...  

Together by Sam Smith 

what screen size is perfect for you as a smartphone?


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jan 4, 2014)

4" to 4.9" at max
I have a HTC one and I wouldn't go bigger

Did you watch the Hobbit?

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 4, 2014)

No.

Do you happy with your current phone?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## kalios (Jan 4, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> No.
> 
> Do you happy with your current phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah i'm happy with my Z1 

what's thing u guys hate most?


----------



## mugen_dz (Jan 4, 2014)

kalios said:


> yeah i'm happy with my Z1
> 
> what's thing u guys hate most?

Click to collapse



PK players in Diablo 3 HC 
What is your android video player ? 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## kalios (Jan 4, 2014)

mugen_dz said:


> PK players in Diablo 3 HC
> What is your android video player ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



currently using MX player

how desireable ur HTC Desire S?


----------



## mugen_dz (Jan 4, 2014)

kalios said:


> currently using MX player
> 
> how desireable ur HTC Desire S?

Click to collapse



Pretty nice, last one was a wildfire, I feel a real difference, CPU RAM, didn't root it yet, not really need the root at this moment, I think I will install the dual boot with Firefox os when rooted with a proper version of cyanogenmod, battery sux

What's yours ? 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## kalios (Jan 4, 2014)

mugen_dz said:


> Pretty nice, last one was a wildfire, I feel a real difference, CPU RAM, didn't root it yet, not really need the root at this moment, I think I will install the dual boot with Firefox os when rooted with a proper version of cyanogenmod, battery sux
> 
> What's yours ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



mine sony xperia z1 rooted with custom rom.enjoy the phone very much.

not going to sleep?


----------



## mugen_dz (Jan 4, 2014)

7.30 pm here
You ? 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## brenzef (Jan 4, 2014)

mugen_dz said:


> 7.30 pm here
> You ?

Click to collapse



22:10
How much Lux is one Candela exactly?


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
You can support me by buying your stuff on Bol dot com through http://www.vegetarisme.nl/bol
Cost you nothing, gives me soms dinero's to keep the site running.
Thanks...


----------



## alsgarage (Jan 5, 2014)

i don't remember

have you ever woke yourself up with a fart?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 5, 2014)

alsgarage said:


> i don't remember
> 
> have you ever woke yourself up with a fart?

Click to collapse



What? No lmaooo xD

Power bank or charging case?

SGS2. Still Going Strong!


----------



## Thats OK (Jan 5, 2014)

12000mah power tank

Is Skellyyy still alive?


----------



## Wind07 (Jan 5, 2014)

I dont know who is that XD

What is your FAVOURITE AOSP BASED rom? (not a best rom question)


----------



## manudo (Jan 5, 2014)

AndroidNoob69 said:


> I dont know who is that XD
> 
> What is your FAVOURITE AOSP BASED rom? (not a best rom question)

Click to collapse



There are no AOSP ROM in my phone.
But in Xperia Sola there are some ROMs that are good but I don't really like stock UI.

So, how's it going?

Sent from my XT1034 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 5, 2014)

manudo said:


> There are no AOSP ROM in my phone.
> But in Xperia Sola there are some ROMs that are good but I don't really like stock UI.
> 
> So, how's it going?
> ...

Click to collapse



Everything is going fine.

Which is the color of your favorite T-shirt?


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jan 5, 2014)

White or green
What's your factor colour?

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 5, 2014)

Red

What is the color of ur htc one?


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 5, 2014)

I dont have a htc one
What is your favorite phone color... white grey black ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 5, 2014)

grey

What is ur favorite place?


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 5, 2014)

Makkah  

 same

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 6, 2014)

My living room. Or kitchen. 

Favorite pet animal? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 6, 2014)

Cats cuz dogs bites me 
Same

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 6, 2014)

Dog because cats are evil

Same


Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vyper512 (Jan 6, 2014)

Dogs ^_^ 

Favorite Android device? 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 6, 2014)

Note 3 Snapdragon version.

Same.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v6.0 
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## warfareonly (Jan 6, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Note 3 Snapdragon version.
> 
> Same.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sony Xperia Z Ultra. 

What's your native language? 

Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Curiousn00b (Jan 6, 2014)

warfareonly said:


> Sony Xperia Z Ultra.
> 
> What's your native language?
> 
> Sent from my C6802 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



English.

Best camera you've seen on a smartphone yet?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## eduds (Jan 6, 2014)

Curiousn00b said:


> English.
> 
> Best camera you've seen on a smartphone yet?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Focal. 

What language do you want to learn? 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## howard bamber (Jan 6, 2014)

No I love my n4 and I'm not swayed by propaganda. 
Q. Should there be TWO xda's? One for adults and one for the massive number of children? 

By backwards engineered alien technology.....


----------



## -totonio- (Jan 6, 2014)

eduds said:


> Focal.
> 
> What language do you want to learn?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Chinese 

What do you think about China??

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Wind07 (Jan 6, 2014)

-totonio- said:


> Chinese
> 
> What do you think about China??
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I they are 'stealing' job places in my country  (no discrimination intended) 

Sent from my Nypon using Tapatalk Beta


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 6, 2014)

AndroidNoob69 said:


> I they are 'stealing' job places in my country  (no discrimination intended)
> 
> Sent from my Nypon using Tapatalk Beta

Click to collapse



ask somthing 
do you brefer galaxy s3 or nexus 4

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## yobapeka (Jan 6, 2014)

nexus 4!

What u think about winter olympics 2014?


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 7, 2014)

yobapeka said:


> nexus 4!
> 
> What u think about winter olympics 2014?

Click to collapse



i think you get you're  10 posts
i think it will stopped in 2014
what the name of hwo i love??!! 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jan 8, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> i think you get you're  10 posts
> i think it will stopped in 2014
> what the name of hwo i love??!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't really understand the question but you can always stop in the name of love

What would you stop for?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 8, 2014)

Vauvenal7 said:


> I don't really understand the question but you can always stop in the name of love
> 
> What would you stop for?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Red Light on a traffic signal xD

Same

SGS2. Still Going Strong!


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jan 8, 2014)

Simple, cus it's hammertime
Tea or coffee?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Jan 8, 2014)

Tea

What would you do if you couldn't root your phone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## Christian Nothing (Jan 8, 2014)

I would sale it immediately and buy a phone with xda devs support .
Since I discovered this place , I'm buying my phones checking first if there's support for it 

Same question 

_≪███▓▒Sℵα℘℘εD ₣ℜ✪ℳ ℳψ JεℓℓySℵα℘ ℜ✪ℳ™▒▓███≫_


----------



## Wind07 (Jan 8, 2014)

Christian Nothing said:


> I would sale it immediately and buy a phone with xda devs support .
> Since I discovered this place , I'm buying my phones checking first if there's support for it
> 
> Same question
> ...

Click to collapse



Get a Nexus 5 

Would you buy a Sony Xperia Z1 or Galaxy S4(Qualcomm version) if both were free? 

Sent from my Nypon using Tapatalk Beta


----------



## Christian Nothing (Jan 8, 2014)

AndroidNoob69 said:


> Get a Nexus 5
> 
> Would you buy a Sony Xperia Z1 or Galaxy S4(Qualcomm version) if both were free?
> 
> Sent from my Nypon using Tapatalk Beta

Click to collapse



I'm collecting moneys to buy n5 
S4 all day , from 2 reasons or more :
Z1 has display problems with yellow tint and I heard that is not doing what it was made for , I mean toasting the bread , making breakfast and coffee :laugh:
Oh and I'm an samsung user , but i'll change that immediately if I have a chance to buy an nexus 5 

Same question  

_≪███▓▒Sℵα℘℘εD ₣ℜ✪ℳ ℳψ JεℓℓySℵα℘ ℜ✪ℳ™▒▓███≫_


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 8, 2014)

NO. I don't like bigger phones. I prefer Xperia L or Xperia M.

Same question.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## Wind07 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Not answering the question.*
You are supposed to choose one  
My question is such a hot question LOL

Sent from my Nypon using Tapatalk Beta


----------



## Hayden18 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'd buy neither because I've already got one, also it wouldn't be called buying if the phones are free

What's the time?

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Wind07 (Jan 8, 2014)

Ah haha my bad it should be called choosing between 

Sent from my Nypon using Tapatalk Beta


----------



## DJMacHack (Jan 8, 2014)

Hayden18 said:


> I'd buy neither because I've already got one, also it wouldn't be called buying if the phones are free
> 
> What's the time?
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



It is 16:18 in Germany


What is the creature that walks on four legs in the morning, two legs at noon and three in the evening?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 8, 2014)

DJMacHack said:


> It is 16:18 in Germany
> 
> 
> What is the creature that walks on four legs in the morning, two legs at noon and three in the evening?

Click to collapse



Man?
Crawls out of bed, walks around all day, crawls with a beer in a hand on 3.

Did I get it right? If not, you say.


----------



## DJMacHack (Jan 8, 2014)

You are right  a man is correct

Your reason is very nice. My solution was a kid crawls, a teenager goes, and a grandpa needs a walking stick


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jan 8, 2014)

Since no one asked I will
What's your favourite YouTube channel?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## DJMacHack (Jan 8, 2014)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Since no one asked I will
> What's your favourite YouTube channel?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sempervideo

Who wants to ask the next question?


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 8, 2014)

The person that will post after you
Left center or right clock on statusbar?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Christian Nothing (Jan 8, 2014)

krazy1101 said:


> The person that will post after you
> Left center or right clock on statusbar?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



How do you think ?

Are you still awake ? (In general for all)

_≪███▓▒Sℵα℘℘εD ₣ℜ✪ℳ ℳψ JεℓℓySℵα℘ ℜ✪ℳ™▒▓███≫_


----------



## Orkane1989 (Jan 8, 2014)

Christian Nothing said:


> How do you think ?
> 
> Are you still awake ? (In general for all)
> 
> _≪███▓▒Sℵα℘℘εD ₣ℜ✪ℳ ℳψ JεℓℓySℵα℘ ℜ✪ℳ™▒▓███≫_

Click to collapse



9.30am sitting in a doctors surgery. Wish I wasn't awake.

Favourite sport?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Christian Nothing (Jan 8, 2014)

Orkane1989 said:


> 9.30am sitting in a doctors surgery. Wish I wasn't awake.
> 
> Favourite sport?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ouch , I can feel ya bro...
I hate hospitals , doctors and specially their consulting office 

Basketball , when I have a chance to play I do mah thing 
But the most sport I love is tennis , which I don't think it counts as a sport :laugh:

Same question folks 

_≪███▓▒Sℵα℘℘εD ₣ℜ✪ℳ ℳψ JεℓℓySℵα℘ ℜ✪ℳ™▒▓███≫_


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jan 9, 2014)

Freerunning <3
This summer I try to learn it, can't wait
Why is this winter so strange?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 9, 2014)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Freerunning <3
> This summer I try to learn it, can't wait
> Why is this winter so strange?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Because it's winter 

What you listening to? 

Sent from my potato chamber using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ulincsys (Jan 9, 2014)

Zedd
How do I learn a programming language.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandm4n (Jan 9, 2014)

Do a project.

Why can't pugs fly?


----------



## domini99 (Jan 9, 2014)

Because they have no rotating things on each side or their body, those things seem important.

Why cant i find any tanks at the tank station?


Sent from my iPhone running ioass 7
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## Wind07 (Jan 9, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Because they have no rotating things on each side or their body, those things seem important.
> 
> Why cant i find any tanks at the tank station?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They are burried underground? 
Same.

Sent from my Nypon using Tapatalk Beta


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 9, 2014)

Or there is a way to access them?

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 9, 2014)

coz they are for me
same

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jan 9, 2014)

I hid them in my backyard
Eh, what the heck...same

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Jan 9, 2014)

They drowned

How do i make tanks float on water so i can get @Captain Jack Sparrow ?


Sent from my iPhone running ioass 7
_There are those rotating things on each side of the plane, i don't know what they are, what they do or wether they are important, but they do not work anymore._


----------



## Deleted member 5439257 (Jan 9, 2014)

Put them on a hovercraft.

What is the best piece of technology you have ever used?

Sent from my Xperia E using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 9, 2014)

nexus 7 20!3 <3

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------

do you think nexus 7 2013 good choice

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## sandm4n (Jan 10, 2014)

of course, the best money can buy.

Is tegra K1 gonna kill Snapdragon?


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 10, 2014)

Maybe in terms of graphics.

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jan 10, 2014)

Make tea and wait
Am I gonna pass the exam today?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## sandm4n (Jan 10, 2014)

Depends on your sk!llz!

What do you think Google will call the next phone after Nexus 6?


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jan 10, 2014)

Nexus 6s and then get sued by Apple^^
Let's hope the skills are good enough
Do you prefer whatsapp over sms?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## el qky (Jan 10, 2014)

Prefer whatsapp because it is cheaper. Who would win in a fight naruto or ichigo?

Enviao de ande pollas esté


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 10, 2014)

el qky said:


> Prefer whatsapp because it is cheaper. Who would win in a fight naruto or ichigo?
> 
> Enviao de ande pollas esté

Click to collapse



I don't know who Ichigo is (I guess from One piece), neither have I seen Naruto ever.
But going by name, I'd say Naruto!

Same. Someone who has seen it might better compare.


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 11, 2014)

I heard only about naruto from school m8s
Same again ... as dustin said... someone who has seen it might better compare

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sandm4n (Jan 11, 2014)

Ichigo, because... BANKAI!

Whats better, Cheese on Omlette or Omlette on Cheese?


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 11, 2014)

Omlette on Cheese

Do you watch xda tv?


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 11, 2014)

if somone call me 
same

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jan 11, 2014)

I will be older tonight, is my birthday^^
What's your favourite Anime?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## zr0sgnl (Jan 13, 2014)

I don't watch anime. 
Favorite American football team? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 13, 2014)

zr0sgnl said:


> I don't watch anime.
> Favorite American football team?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't watch American Football xD

Favourite cricket team? 

SGS2. Still Going Strong!


----------



## Vyper512 (Jan 13, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> I don't watch American Football xD
> 
> Favourite cricket team?
> 
> SGS2. Still Going Strong!

Click to collapse



Cricket... Haha ?

Favorite rom?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jan 13, 2014)

Viper one 
What was/is your most favourite subject in school (school, not college!)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 13, 2014)

Biology (if you know what I mean) 

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 13, 2014)

Same, Biology 

Same.

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jan 13, 2014)

Chemistry, (and also biology  but seriously, animals are f*cking awesome)
How late is it?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 13, 2014)

Not very. 16.50.

Automatic or manual transmission? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## banjok (Jan 13, 2014)

Manual

Last time when you get angry with somebody?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 13, 2014)

banjok said:


> Manual
> 
> Last time when you get angry with somebody?

Click to collapse



Actually never. For some reason I prefer to ignore arguments and fights.

Same.

SGS2. Still Going Strong!


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 13, 2014)

Last week.....

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 13, 2014)

yesterday i was in fight with him
it was Romanian and talking wrong about Arabian i just get him on ground and hit him on face and finally he loses consciousness 
it is true dont think think it is fake
and if you want to try just come to me and face me man to man

do you think when i buy Galaxy s3 i have to worry about warranty

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 13, 2014)

Whats is a warranty?) its that piece of paper in which it says no custom roms allowed?)
Kitkat jellybean or other?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 13, 2014)

that one if you root device or put custom roms you will lose it 
and ask somthing i will ask
why you not asked something

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------

frate e garantie in romana

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 13, 2014)

Nu te pune le traducere engleza romana cu mine ca nu ai sanse
Dont think that you are better at english than me cuz you re not
I asked look again
Same question again : kitkat jellybean or other?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 13, 2014)

no, you are good man
kitkat 
but for my device ics
same.


Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 13, 2014)

Kitkat cuz im running it right now
Who will post after me?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jan 13, 2014)

Me
Or am I?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## danishaznita (Jan 18, 2014)

yes,

what are you?


----------



## rokuwinds (Jan 18, 2014)

danishaznita said:


> yes,
> 
> what are you?

Click to collapse




A music lover.

What music do you listen to ?


----------



## iammtxd (Jan 18, 2014)

rokuwinds said:


> A music lover.
> 
> What music do you listen to ?

Click to collapse



Pop, especially billboard.

How to study hard?

Sorry for my bad English.
Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 18, 2014)

If Google offered a nexus 5 with ios will u get it?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ashkan-khatar (Jan 18, 2014)

dominos_liberty said:


> If Google offered a nexus 5 with ios will u get it?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Definitely, if the wallet gave a hand...! 
Which Android phone has the vastest capability to develop for?


SENT FROM WHATEVER IS NOT SOMETHING TO BE LOCKED AT, THE THING IS THAT IT IS SENT.


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jan 19, 2014)

Guess almost every flagship, cus many people get those, and the more people the higher the chance for devs amongst them

Do you play an instrument?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 19, 2014)

Guitar

Do you? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 19, 2014)

no, i just listen music.

What do u prefer mac book vs windows laptop


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 19, 2014)

is this Q
sure windows laptop
why? . coz it is windows

do you prefer stock samsung or lg or sony ?

Sent from my PAP4300 DUO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 19, 2014)

never tried samsung, lg or sony, so will say htc.

same q.


----------



## mikee007 (Jan 19, 2014)

Windows - never tried Mac.

Is Mac better?


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 19, 2014)

yes in some aspects, i know some people who used mac and then find difficult to come back to windows.

red or blue?


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 19, 2014)

blue 

girlfriend or xda 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 19, 2014)

Errr ... lets say ... soo hard to choose... both its a option? 
Same question

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Pard0ned (Jan 20, 2014)

krazy1101 said:


> Errr ... lets say ... soo hard to choose... both its a option?
> Same question
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Girlfriend. 

American Dad or Family Guy? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 20, 2014)

family guy

british girl or asian?


----------



## shubh_007 (Jan 20, 2014)

dominos_liberty said:


> family guy
> 
> british girl or asian?

Click to collapse



Asian

Curved screens or normal screens?

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 20, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Asian
> 
> Curved screens or normal screens?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Normal

HTC one vs one max?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jan 20, 2014)

HTC One
One max is way too big!!!

Perfect screen size?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## warfareonly (Jan 20, 2014)

Vauvenal7 said:


> HTC One
> One max is way too big!!!
> 
> Perfect screen size?
> ...

Click to collapse



6.44" 

Same

Sent from my C6806_GPe using Tapatalk


----------



## shubh_007 (Jan 20, 2014)

warfareonly said:


> 6.44"
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my C6806_GPe using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



5"

Same

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 20, 2014)

4.5"

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using  Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 20, 2014)

4.5 - 5.0

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------

4.7 for the galaxy s3 same.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jan 20, 2014)

4.7"

would you get the galaxy mega?

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 20, 2014)

4.3-4.5 
Same

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 20, 2014)

domini99 said:


> 4.7"
> 
> would you get the galaxy mega?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



but the mega is 5.7 or 6.7
i dont know buy nexus 7 2013
same

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## domini99 (Jan 20, 2014)

never. i cant even fit a note 2 in my hands!

if ubuntu touch would support android apps, would you use it?

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## alb3rtt (Jan 20, 2014)

domini99 said:


> never. i cant even fit a note 2 in my hands!
> 
> if ubuntu touch would support android apps, would you use it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



definitely. 

is windows 8 worth it? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jan 20, 2014)

Imo it's like win7 just with an additional metro ui

When did you get your very first MOBILE phone (neither with cable nor smartphone...except a smartphone was your very fist phone^^) and at what age was that

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Jan 20, 2014)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Imo it's like win7 just with an additional metro ui
> 
> When did you get your very first MOBILE phone (neither with cable nor smartphone...except a smartphone was your very fist phone^^) and at what age was that
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



me at age 11, a very basic lg phone, just to be able to call my parents because they were never home.
got my first smartphone at age 12, galaxy mini.
(im 14 now)

what was the best phone you ever had?

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## shubh_007 (Jan 20, 2014)

domini99 said:


> me at age 11, a very basic lg phone, just to be able to call my parents because they were never home.
> got my first smartphone at age 12, galaxy mini.
> (im 14 now)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Only had two phones till now. Current phone is the better one.

Football or cricket?

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 20, 2014)

Football.

Good or bad?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 20, 2014)

bad 
same but why.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Tazmanskej (Jan 20, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Football.
> 
> Good or bad?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Good


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 20, 2014)

ask a question nooby
why there are crazy people here

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 20, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> ask a question nooby
> why there are crazy people here
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dont insult people and ask that damn question
Ok i ask a question : how you discovered xda?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jan 20, 2014)

Wanted to root my first smartphone HTC vision cus HTC wouldn't update to 4.0 

Favourite series?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 20, 2014)

24 is the best TV series of all time. 

Same 

Sent from my panda


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jan 21, 2014)

Iss pyaar ko kiya naam doon (star plus)

How do u feel when u need to wake up early morning?


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jan 21, 2014)

Like the gravity is somehow much stronger in my bad than on the floor

Same

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## cstone1991 (Jan 21, 2014)

Like "why did I even go to bed?"

WTH, same.

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## domini99 (Jan 21, 2014)

just a few more minutes....
*5 year later*

what do you think when going to bed early?

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 21, 2014)

For wake up early in the morning to go to the school.

You?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 21, 2014)

i think that im a good boy 
and dont wanna that

this is my question.
 what do you know about what happening in SYRIA 
if you dont know dont post!!!!
i have to know what you know about!!!!!!!

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 21, 2014)

What I can say is you're safe from being killed in Syria.

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xflori (Jan 23, 2014)

Htc one

Nexus 4 or nexus5?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## domini99 (Jan 24, 2014)

nexus 4 is still very good, but not sold anymore around here, so i'll go for the n5

do you think Kitkat is THE update everybody has been waiting for?

Sent from my sending thing..
_I hate you so much im going to kill you to death!_


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hopefully the kitkat update solved problems with 32gb or larger sd cards.

Does my statement above this question is true?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 25, 2014)

For me, it did not . Personally I think kitkat us no big deal. We'll have to wait another year for the next big thing (after 4.2).

What was in your opinion the best, most feature filled android update all time? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 25, 2014)

Ics ...just compare it with gingerbread and you will understand
What should i buy  nexus 5 or galaxy s4? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 25, 2014)

i prefer s4
and if you love stock you can use anyrom

galaxy s3 or nexus 4

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Wind07 (Jan 25, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> i prefer s4
> and if you love stock you can use anyrom
> 
> galaxy s3 or nexus 4
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 4! I never liked Samsung! Full of bloatware!

Sent From My iPad mini running Android 4.4.2!


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 25, 2014)

AndroidNoob69 said:


> Nexus 4! I never liked Samsung! Full of bloatware!
> 
> Sent From My iPad mini running Android 4.4.2!

Click to collapse



but i will buy the s3
same.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 25, 2014)

S3 because N4 didn't have expandable storage.

Sammy or Sony?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 25, 2014)

what do you mean

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 25, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> S3 because N4 didn't have expandable storage.
> 
> Sammy or Sony?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sammy
Lg or samsung?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 25, 2014)

samsung sure
stock or touchwiz

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 25, 2014)

Stock 
Same

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TwasBeats (Jan 25, 2014)

krazy1101 said:


> Stock
> Same
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



If you mean AOSP or Samsung TW firmware then I'll go with Samsung official rooted software because since I lose a lot of functionality on my Note 3 with pure Android firmware.

Nova or Apex launcher?


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 25, 2014)

nova but i dont know why xD
themer beta or any other launcher

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 26, 2014)

Nova but i know why
temple run oz etc or the old temple run 1 & 2?

Sent from my A90S using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

no one 
i go for subway surfers
same

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 26, 2014)

Subway surfers
Same

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 26, 2014)

i too like subway surfers

what is this 'same' thing going on

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

temple run 2-1  or  oz 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 27, 2014)

TR 1&2
same

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 27, 2014)

ramaprasad4u said:


> TR 1&2
> same
> 
> A90S XDA Dev App

Click to collapse



Worm Run.
It's really the most different thing in infinite runner games!

What's your favorite season and why?


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 27, 2014)

wintrr coz snow and snow means no school

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 PM ----------

same

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 27, 2014)

Winter (although not happening in my country).

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## mufti.arfan (Jan 27, 2014)

Autumn and winter. 
Same question 

Sent from my potato chamber using xda app-developers app


----------



## scootmcdoot (Jan 27, 2014)

Without a doubt, spring.

Why do I enjoy spring so much?


----------



## Pard0ned (Jan 27, 2014)

scootmcdoot said:


> Without a doubt, spring.
> 
> Why do I enjoy spring so much?

Click to collapse



Cause it means it's nearly summer!

What's your favourite band?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 27, 2014)

Led Zeppelin 

Same 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 27, 2014)

Adhezive band
Blue or green?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## danishaznita (Jan 27, 2014)

Blue

B4 Android Donut is?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shubh_007 (Jan 27, 2014)

danishaznita said:


> Blue
> 
> B4 Android Donut is?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Cupcake

Do you believe in God?

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 27, 2014)

sure .
who make us and let us to live in this universe . it is allah 

do you agree people who hate other religions that they are not in it. and if you can why

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 27, 2014)

yes i hate people who hate other religion and mostly those who try to spread their own's by any means.

same 

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## dmeth (Jan 27, 2014)

Favorite phone you have ever owned?


LG G2 VS980 running gr33ndevil's modded cm11


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 28, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Pocket (my first Android device).

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## danishaznita (Jan 28, 2014)

Htc One V 

Your second device?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ramaprasad4u (Jan 28, 2014)

Nokia N79

first mobile?

A90S XDA Dev App


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 28, 2014)

samsung s5600
same.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 PM ----------




dmeth said:


> Favorite phone you have ever owned?
> 
> 
> LG G2 VS980 running gr33ndevil's modded cm11

Click to collapse



hey man try to ansewr then ask:banghead:

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## ArmorD (Jan 28, 2014)

Uhh some Motorola with white black screen and a sexy antenna

Favourite app? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## FireWall123 (Jan 28, 2014)

Pixiv.

Same.

Sent from my Nexus 5
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## nss357 (Jan 28, 2014)

Tasker. Awesome app.

Same.

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk


----------



## JFam5 (Jan 28, 2014)

The problem with 32 GB is exfat vs fat 32 and is in the kernel. Look for a new kernel with exfat support. 

How much will the s5 cost and is the screen curved?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 28, 2014)

JFam5 said:


> The problem with 32 GB is exfat vs fat 32 and is in the kernel. Look for a new kernel with exfat support.
> 
> How much will the s5 cost and is the screen curved?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Probably not curved.
Most probably overpriced with over the top features which will be useful in daily life by no means.
For me Samsung production stopped at Galaxy S2 or at most S3.

Are there any sensible mobile purchases left other than Nexus devices?


----------



## soyd (Jan 29, 2014)

dmeth said:


> Favorite phone you have ever owned?

Click to collapse



For now the Moto G.. 

When will we be getting the *Original Motorola Grip Shell Cases* here in EU ?


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

when mototrola want that XD
same

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 29, 2014)

I honestly don't care because I'd never buy a $20 bumper case, lol. Not even a proper case, just a bumper structure.

Anyhow,
Any interesting forums you've come across except xda & reddit?


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

for me just no.....
same.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## LibertyMarine (Jan 31, 2014)

dmeth said:


> Favorite phone you have ever owned?
> 
> 
> LG G2 VS980 running gr33ndevil's modded cm11

Click to collapse



HTC One

If you like cheese, which sort do you prefer?


----------



## vbetts (Jan 31, 2014)

Gouda! 

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## LibertyMarine (Jan 31, 2014)

vbetts said:


> Gouda!
> 
> Coke or Pepsi?

Click to collapse



Coke

Ass or Tits?


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Jan 31, 2014)

Both.

A keyboard better than Google? (I've bought like 7 different keyboards, and keep coming back to Google, which is free... -banghead-)

T0LTE CANADA • SLIM RC1 • AGNI PureCM • ROGERS


----------



## thalada (Jan 31, 2014)

Never tried anything than my stock keyboard! 

Sony or Samsung? 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 31, 2014)

use swype or swift keyboard

nova or apex and why

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## benni3223 (Jan 31, 2014)

Samsung, obvious! 

What's the dfiference between an apple and a kitkat?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jan 31, 2014)

benni3223 said:


> Samsung, obvious!
> 
> What's the dfiference between an apple and a kitkat?

Click to collapse



Apples affect doctor's lives, Kitkats affect Dentists lives..

Now that Lenovo has bought Moto, will you recommend a Moto X/G to anyone?


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 31, 2014)

when it return it to google
same.

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Paul Blake (Feb 1, 2014)

No .. without google moto x /g will not recive fast updates
same


----------



## LibertyMarine (Feb 1, 2014)

krazy1101 said:


> No .. without google moto x /g will not recive fast updates
> same

Click to collapse



I actually don't know

Do you like Swiss cheese?


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 1, 2014)

NO.

You?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 1, 2014)

no.
3 or 5

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## LibertyMarine (Feb 1, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> no.
> 3 or 5
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



3

*CENSORED*
_Edit: Violation of forum rules, sorry!_


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 1, 2014)

You have violated this forum rules. So, I will not answer this.

Nexus 4 @ Nexus 10?

Sent from my GT-S5310 using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 1, 2014)

N4

Orange or Banana ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Klubers (Feb 1, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> N4
> 
> Orange or Banana ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Banana cus I dont eat oranges....

Underwight or Overweight?


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 1, 2014)

None. 

1 or 2 ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## LibertyMarine (Feb 1, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> None.
> 
> 1 or 2 ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



2

Time travel in future or in the past?


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 1, 2014)

LibertyMarine said:


> 2
> 
> Time travel in future or in the past?

Click to collapse



Past .

 Why is 1+2=3?



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Blake (Feb 1, 2014)

bilal_liberty said:


> Past .
> 
> Why is 1+2=3?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cuz 1 + 1 + 1 is 3
Im right?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 1, 2014)

krazy1101 said:


> Cuz 1 + 1 + 1 is 3
> Im right?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



But 3 x 1 is also 3....

Which thread u like most on xda?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 1, 2014)

this one and ban person 
how do you descovered xda 

Sent from my PAP4300 DUO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Paul Blake (Feb 1, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> this one and ban person
> how do you descovered xda
> 
> Sent from my PAP4300 DUO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Tried to install android 2.1 on lg gt540 wgich was on stock 1.6 )
Same

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 1, 2014)

After i searched about customization of my lil brother's Xperia X8 (hard bricked by me  )

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 1, 2014)

when i saw amazing rom for galaxy mini.
it is my question.
same

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Wind07 (Feb 1, 2014)

Discovered when I was rooting my neo v

Same

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 1, 2014)

When I had a problem with my S2 , Googled it. found XDA. Had to root, and then curiosity domenated me...
Here I am now a proud flash-o-holic

Same.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v7.1
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 1, 2014)

Found it whilst trying to install Google Play on my tablet. I connected the dots between XDA and another forum, and helped a Dev get his "installer" working.

Same.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 1, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Found it whilst trying to install Google Play on my tablet. I connected the dots between XDA and another forum, and helped a Dev get his "installer" working.
> 
> Same.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Rooting my optimus one.

9gagtv or manually watch random videos on YouTube? 

SGS2. Still Going Strong!


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 1, 2014)

not this and not this.
loooooooooooooooool. my question staid very much time 

BTW same.

Sent from my PAP4300 DUO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 2, 2014)

Random vids on youtube.

Did you have a sister?

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 2, 2014)

Not even one
But 2 brothers

Do you have parents

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm not Batman, so yeah!

Would you give up your family to be Batman?


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 2, 2014)

sure....... NO
batman or spiderman

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Paul Blake (Feb 3, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> sure....... NO
> batman or spiderman
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Batman ... cuz its Batman
Batman with kryptonite vs superman .....who will win?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## leomd333 (Feb 3, 2014)

thalada said:


> Never tried anything than my stock keyboard!
> 
> Sony or Samsung?
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



LG  

Cats or dogs?

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## thalada (Feb 3, 2014)

MalignantQuechnitlan said:


> LG
> 
> Cats or dogs?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Cats.

Honda or Yamaha?


----------



## leomd333 (Feb 3, 2014)

thalada said:


> Cats.
> 
> Honda or Yamaha?

Click to collapse



Wise choice. Hmmm. Yamaha.



Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 3, 2014)

MalignantQuechnitlan said:


> Wise choice. Hmmm. Yamaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ask question:banghead:
my qestion:
when there are crazy people in xda just posying and dont know where are the posting like him

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## leomd333 (Feb 3, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> ask question:banghead:
> my qestion:
> when there are crazy people in xda just posying and dont know where are the posting like him
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sorry, i am crazy  
Q: crazy or sane? 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 3, 2014)

Crazy lol

Same.

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 3, 2014)

MalignantQuechnitlan said:


> Sorry, i am crazy
> Q: crazy or sane?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



im just joking
crazy
same

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## SafinWasi (Feb 5, 2014)

CWM or TWRP?

Sent from my CM 11 Device


----------



## bilal_liberty (Feb 5, 2014)

Anonymous.123 said:


> CWM or TWRP?
> 
> Sent from my CM 11 Device

Click to collapse



TWRP, lovely UI

email or text message?


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 5, 2014)

email
how can i get a new facevook ui

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 5, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> email
> how can i get a new facevook ui
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Greasemonkey on firefox should do it.

Do you feel G+ has finally been not only accepted but is stealing FB userbase slowly?


----------



## ritikchanna (Feb 10, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> Greasemonkey on firefox should do it.
> 
> Do you feel G+ has finally been not only accepted but is stealing FB userbase slowly?

Click to collapse



Yeah ..but the ratio is quite small as the current users of fb 

Ios or android ??


----------



## Wroleader (Feb 10, 2014)

ritikchanna said:


> Yeah ..but the ratio is quite small as the current users of fb
> 
> Ios or android ??

Click to collapse



Android.

Do people even like the Samsung Captivate Glide?


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 10, 2014)

Wroleader said:


> Android.
> 
> Do people even like the Samsung Captivate Glide?

Click to collapse



I had never seen it, but just checked it out on gsmarena, and it is not bad at all.
It is like THE qwerty phone to buy for people dependent on a physical keyboard! Launched in 2011 still packs a punch!

Should I sell my Galaxy S2 I9100 bought exactly 1 year ago for a 16GB Moto G?


----------



## szzlgupta (Feb 10, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> I had never seen it, but just checked it out on gsmarena, and it is not bad at all.
> It is like THE qwerty phone to buy for people dependent on a physical keyboard! Launched in 2011 still packs a punch!
> 
> Should I sell my Galaxy S2 I9100 bought exactly 1 year ago for a 16GB Moto G?

Click to collapse



I would say yes. 

My mum has a cdma connection and she doesnt wabt to switch to gsm bcoz of low calling rates. So should I buy her micromax canvas duet 2 or should force her to switch to gsm. I also have an option to buy an iphone, which I want her to buy! What you say?


----------



## Paul Blake (Feb 10, 2014)

With money from iphone you could but almost 2 nexus 5 which have good signal reception and penta band 2g 3g and 4g 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 11, 2014)

Why are so many squirrels alcoholics? 

Sent from my old Desire HD using Morse code


----------



## DowntownJeffBrown (Feb 11, 2014)

The nuts they eat cause there brains to work like humans which drive them to drink.


Grumpy Cat or Doge and why?

>^.^< Sent From Meow G2


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 11, 2014)

DowntownJeffBrown said:


> The nuts they eat cause there brains to work like humans which drive them to drink.
> 
> 
> Grumpy Cat or Doge and why?
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not both?







Do some people have way too much time on their hands? An example if yes?


----------



## cstone1991 (Feb 11, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> Why not both?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, see the image in the quote above for an example...

SlimKat or Gummy?

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Feb 12, 2014)

That's a hard one. I prefer slim over many others, but... I've not tried gummy yet so I'm going to have to do that soon.

Same question, sort of.
Why slim or gummy? (Please, can someone who has tried both answer this)

- SlimKAT RC3 • AGNi PureCM 2.6c • ROGERS • T0LTE CANADA
- N-Pulse • V4A


----------



## pixel7474 (Feb 12, 2014)

LordManhattan said:


> Why are so many squirrels alcoholics?
> 
> Sent from my old Desire HD using Morse code

Click to collapse



Because they're just trying to relax.

Have you ever been in a cult? If yes, what was your experience like?


----------



## cstone1991 (Feb 13, 2014)

pixel7474 said:


> Because they're just trying to relax.
> 
> Have you ever been in a cult? If yes, what was your experience like?

Click to collapse



You don't get to choose a question to answer. You have to answer the last one.





Eun-Hjzjined said:


> That's a hard one. I prefer slim over many others, but... I've not tried gummy yet so I'm going to have to do that soon.
> 
> Same question, sort of.
> Why slim or gummy? (Please, can someone who has tried both answer this)
> ...

Click to collapse



Currently Slim, but I go back and forth. Slim has better functioning BT currently on my phone.

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 13, 2014)

cstone1991 said:


> You don't get to choose a question to answer. You have to answer the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stop judging others if you can't play this game yourself. 

What is your favorite color? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Feb 13, 2014)

Green

What's your favourite song atm?

Sent from my Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 14, 2014)

Yume Yume - Hatsune Miku
DECO*27 

Same.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v8
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 14, 2014)

I guess Avril ft. Chad - Let Me Go

Same?


----------



## ReX-Hell2heAven (Feb 14, 2014)

here i am - bryan adams
urs?


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 14, 2014)

love is the way
your favorite food?

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 14, 2014)

Chicken chop.....

You?

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 14, 2014)

"mehshi" amazing Arabian food

you?

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Feb 16, 2014)

Pizza
Same

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Android Pizza (Feb 16, 2014)

Same

Same

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gogeta (Feb 16, 2014)

Its a local snack.... samosa

Same

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 16, 2014)

wooow my question got many answers i will say.
kabsaa.

same.

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't like this question. So many foods I love. Right now I carve for kebab. 

..Same 

Sent from my panda


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 16, 2014)

ArmorD said:


> I don't like this question. So many foods I love. Right now I carve for kebab.
> 
> ..Same
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



kebab is the best or there are shaorma.
Btw they are kind of fast food

same.

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 17, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> kebab is the best or there are shaorma.
> Btw they are kind of fast food
> 
> same.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm guessing we are discussing fav food.
Well mine is Rajma Chawal.

Best movie trilogy series?

SGS2. Still Going Strong!


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 17, 2014)

Rush Hour 

Same.

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 17, 2014)

every thing.

why mods. closing every theard yesterday

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 17, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> every thing.
> 
> why mods. closing every theard yesterday
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



They want to wipe away the 10 posts spammer.

Ain't this thread will be locked?


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 17, 2014)

then they have to lock everything. coz 10 poster are everywhere.

why they dont let us enjoy

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 18, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> then they have to lock everything. coz 10 poster are everywhere.
> 
> why they dont let us enjoy
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



When has a mod ever come in the way of enjoyment.
Off-Topic still exists! xD

Do you use more off-topic XDA or more actual XDA?


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Feb 18, 2014)

Depends if I am in flashing rage or not xD
Atm cus of time issues more off topic

Would you travel atm or better stay at home? And if travel...where?

Sent from my Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 18, 2014)

Travel. Somewhere warm, it's so cold in here. Probably Spain. 

Same q

Sent from my panda


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 18, 2014)

yes return back to Syria

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 18, 2014)

I want to travel.....
If I can, I will going to the UK or Netherlands.
(The only country (other than Malaysia) that I had visited is Thailand )

Same question.

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog


----------



## Pedro Ximmenez (Feb 18, 2014)

Stay at home, still trying to figure out my career.

What is your last experience where you were left stunned?


----------



## mike_disturbed (Feb 18, 2014)

Pedro Ximmenez said:


> Stay at home, still trying to figure out my career.
> 
> What is your last experience where you were left stunned?

Click to collapse



Reported...

Why you spamming the OT before you complete your "10 useful post" trial?


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 18, 2014)

mike_disturbed said:


> Reported...
> 
> Why you spamming the OT before you complete your "10 useful post" trial?

Click to collapse



noooo, they will close the last one

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 18, 2014)

mike_disturbed said:


> Reported...
> 
> Why you spamming the OT before you complete your "10 useful post" trial?

Click to collapse



No one can actually spam OT per say 
Anyhow barely anyone uses his/her first 10 posts usefully!

Name something you want in your current device that it doesn't have?


----------



## szzlgupta (Feb 18, 2014)

Octa core with 3 GB ram! Lol

Same.


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 18, 2014)

A 4K SAMOLED display and a bigger battery  

Same

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Paul Blake (Feb 18, 2014)

A snapdragon 805 with andreno 330 
Same

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 18, 2014)

Paul Blake said:


> A snapdragon 805 with andreno 330
> Same
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



the rumors says the s5 will be like that 
BTW octa core snapdragon 900 3.5ghz
6 gb ram.
QQ hd screen ( imade it in my dream)
5.25 screen
32 camera. 
12 facing camera.
Samsung

best phonr in markert in your opinion

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 18, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> the rumors says the s5 will be like that
> BTW octa core snapdragon 900 3.5ghz
> 6 gb ram.
> QQ hd screen ( imade it in my dream)
> ...

Click to collapse



5.25 screen, too small :/

I want iOS 

Same.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 18, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> 5.25 screen, too small :/
> 
> I want iOS
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A stylus and windows mobile 6.1

same


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 18, 2014)

Note 3 & Z1

Same.

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 18, 2014)

The ability to choose between AOSP or Touchwiz/sense/etc right out of the box.

PS Vita 2000 or PS Vita 1000 ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 19, 2014)

no one sense or touchwiz

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 19, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> no one sense or touchwiz
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Read the rules 
Answer the above question, then ask one 







FireWall123 said:


> The ability to choose between AOSP or Touchwiz/sense/etc right out of the box.
> 
> PS Vita 2000 or PS Vita 1000 ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They're pretty much the same but I guess 2000

Favourite subject?


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 19, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> They're pretty much the same but I guess 2000
> 
> Favourite subject?

Click to collapse



Biology

Also not really the same. The 2000 has an LCD screen while the original 1000's screen is OLED. Also with 2000 you can use the standard micro USB Cable to charge it. On the other hand, 1000 uses a special cable. 

Oh and the 2000 is slimmer and lighter than the original.

I would get the 2000 but that LCD screen is a turn off , I like the feel of it. But can't leave OLED screen.
Sony is confusing :/

Soooo 2000 or 1000 ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 19, 2014)

2000.

Same.

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## koalasakti (Feb 22, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> 2000.
> 
> Same.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OMG... I just can say 2000 

Cyanogen or MIUI ?

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Blake (Feb 22, 2014)

koalasakti said:


> OMG... I just can say 2000
> 
> Cyanogen or MIUI ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Definetly cyanogen
Resurection remix or pac rom ? (I like both)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 22, 2014)

remix.
when whatsapp work again

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Feb 23, 2014)

Never, cus of takeover by Facebook

Do you think whatsapp will change?

Sent from my Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 23, 2014)

yes. it is working now too.
whatsapp or telegram

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## shubh_007 (Feb 23, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> yes. it is working now too.
> whatsapp or telegram
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Both

Same

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 23, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Both
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



WhatsApp. 
I don't even know what telegram is.

How many years before gif support is added in whatsapp or even Facebook? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> WhatsApp.
> I don't even know what telegram is.
> 
> How many years before gif support is added in whatsapp or even Facebook?
> ...

Click to collapse



10 maybe... 

Why is it so hard to get out of bed? 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 25, 2014)

Because we don't have "enough" sleep (my thoughts).

Same.

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 25, 2014)

Because dreams > life 

What are you happy about right now? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 25, 2014)

nothing. i will get s4 but i fell so sad coz i talked with my friend in Syria and the situation are horrible.
same.

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2014)

The fact that I'm eating pizza 


How annoying are your brothers /sisters? 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rektroid (Feb 25, 2014)

husam666 said:


> The fact that I'm eating pizza
> 
> 
> How annoying are your brothers /sisters?
> ...

Click to collapse



Very annoying.

Are you going to get Samsung galaxy s5 or HTC m8?

Sent from my LG-E430 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 25, 2014)

None. I has a note 3. So these two are a downgrade to me...

Same.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 25, 2014)

HTC M8 

Would you prefer the M8 or the Z2

sent from my muffin


----------



## husam666 (Feb 26, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> HTC M8
> 
> Would you prefer the M8 or the Z2
> 
> sent from my muffin

Click to collapse



I think I'd get the Z2.
htc is going downhill, do you think so?


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 26, 2014)

Yup
They didn't sell much in 2013 and other than the build quality and camera, I find other phones better 

How do prevent yourself from sleeping again after getting up early 

sent from my muffin


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Feb 26, 2014)

Back tea and an a apple

What PC OS do you use?

Sent from my One


----------



## ReX-Hell2heAven (Feb 26, 2014)

win 8
have u ever noticed negative side(dark side) of u?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 26, 2014)

I never noticed the bright side 

What is the moon made of? 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Feb 26, 2014)

Cheese, obviously, duuuh

Do you play an instrument?

Sent from my One


----------



## darkshadow246 (Feb 26, 2014)

Guitar but I've stopped temporarily 

Same 

sent from my muffin


----------



## ArmorD (Feb 26, 2014)

Guitar. My training is really lazy and nowadays I just jam a couple times of week only. 

...same

Sent from my panda


----------



## husam666 (Feb 27, 2014)

ArmorD said:


> Guitar. My training is really lazy and nowadays I just jam a couple times of week only.
> 
> ...same
> 
> Sent from my panda

Click to collapse



Bass, guitar, drums

same


----------



## scubab (Feb 27, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Bass, guitar, drums
> 
> same [do you play an instrument?]

Click to collapse



Nope!

If you could be a number, what would it be?


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 27, 2014)

scubab said:


> Nope!
> 
> If you could be a number, what would it be?

Click to collapse



me 5. but my friend want 6 and he said why
what you favorite number

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 27, 2014)

39...

Same.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Deadpool (Feb 27, 2014)

10
When did you find your first crush and how did you tell her/him?

Sent from my bloody katana. 



        Nokia is coming back to rule the mobile world with Android.≧∇≦


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 27, 2014)

At school 
I don't remember...

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edisile (Feb 27, 2014)

No crushes until now... Damn I'm 16! This is strange. Whatever.
PC or console?


----------



## FireWall123 (Feb 27, 2014)

Console.

Ps4 or Xbox One 

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Feb 27, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Console.
> 
> Ps4 or Xbox One
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PS4 any day. Xbox one sucks.

Your opinion on the Galaxy S5

Sent from my Sense 5 powered Sensation


----------



## Paul Blake (Feb 27, 2014)

I am dissapointed...useless things ... Too colored ui...not so big improvement over s4..imo heart beat monitor is buggest fail
Sams

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## droidsapiens (Mar 1, 2014)

I agree, nothing new, very bright useless colours (especially in the notification quick toggles section) and basically just a slight improvement (apparently) over the S4, which in turn was a slight improvement over the S3. Basically Apple would call this the Galaxy S3 SS. Samsung appears to be going down...

Jelly Bean black and blue theme or KitKat black and white theme?


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 1, 2014)

kitkat.
me or me

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## droidsapiens (Mar 1, 2014)

Me obviously. 

Cats or dogs (probably been asked before, couldn't find it though and always interesting. )


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 1, 2014)

rats

cheese or chocolate

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 1, 2014)

droidsapiens said:


> Me obviously.
> 
> Cats or dogs (probably been asked before, couldn't find it though and always interesting. )

Click to collapse



Dogs 







abdo jouma said:


> rats
> 
> cheese or chocolate
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Cheese 


Black phones or white phones 

sent from my muffin


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 1, 2014)

black.

avatar with : Abdo Jouma or AJ

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 1, 2014)

AJ.

What is your time now?

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## nickname2606 (Mar 1, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> AJ.
> 
> What is your time now?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



00:04 AM

and you?


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 1, 2014)

7:06PM
what is your data

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------




luqman98 said:


> AJ.
> 
> What is your time now?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



long time i didnt see you in off topic.
welcome back

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 1, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> 7:06PM
> what is your data
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Data plan? Infinity lol

Same.

---—---------

Yeah, I was "busy".

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 1, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Data plan? Infinity lol
> 
> Same.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



BTW welcome
same.

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 2, 2014)

500 texts, 500 calls, 2GB of data with max speed and after that's all used it will use lower speed data(so basically infinite). 

Do you still use sms? 

Sent from my panda


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 2, 2014)

simply , no
internet calls(viber-tango ect.) or normal calls

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## droidsapiens (Mar 2, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> simply , no
> internet calls(viber-tango ect.) or normal calls
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Normal calls.

E-books or printed books?


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 2, 2014)

droidsapiens said:


> Normal calls.
> 
> E-books or printed books?

Click to collapse



Depends. If I'm traveling, ebooks are better. At home, I prefer normal books.

Cheapest phone running Sense 5 out of the box?

Sent from my Sense 5 powered Sensation


----------



## wojt51 (Mar 2, 2014)

HTC desire 200 (?)
I found Sony Ericsson Noyon (Sony Xperia P prototype) for sale for 90 € with android 2.3.5 beta. Should I buy it?

Wysłane z mojego LG-E610


----------



## husam666 (Mar 2, 2014)

of course no

what is your honest opinion on iOS?


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 3, 2014)

Underrated and overrated operating system. 

Same

Sent from my bloody katana.


----------



## Paul Blake (Mar 3, 2014)

Too colored , ugly icons , soo much white, no customization, no easter eggs and boring  
Same

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 3, 2014)

I haven't used it ever, but the sheer lack of customization keeps me at bay.

Is there any OS you want to try other than android?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 3, 2014)

linux-ubuntu

same.

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 3, 2014)

Windows Phone.

Same.

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## rebelos (Mar 4, 2014)

Jarvis

anybody know where i can get iphone 6 .?


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 4, 2014)

rebelos said:


> Jarvis
> 
> anybody know where i can get iphone 6 .?

Click to collapse



from "earth".
is iphone 6 ready now

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 4, 2014)

No ATM.

iOS sucks for you?

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## rebelos (Mar 4, 2014)

well design wise i hate it no customisation but i love the implementation the coordination between hardware and software is just exceptional

does anyone here thinks same ..?


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 4, 2014)

that what i exactly wanted to say.

s4 or nexus 5

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 4, 2014)

Nexus 5. No brainer.

G2 or Nexus 5?

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 4, 2014)

N5

Nexus 5 or Note 3 SD800 ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v9
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 4, 2014)

note 3
s4 or one

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## rebelos (Mar 4, 2014)

one

any iron man fan.. ?


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 4, 2014)

here.
iron man or super man

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## rebelos (Mar 4, 2014)

iron man only 

Tizen or IOS


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 4, 2014)

sure ios.
tizen sucks.
do you think like me ?

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## rebelos (Mar 4, 2014)

java or python


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 4, 2014)

rebelos said:


> java or python

Click to collapse



explain more
joking. no, for both
aosp or sense

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## rebelos (Mar 4, 2014)

@abdo jouma
sense ..
best build quality apple or htc


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 4, 2014)

Samsung.
HTC

touchwiz or aosp

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------

counter strike source vs cs go

sorry i have to go to play css

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## rebelos (Mar 4, 2014)

AOSP (k cya)

worst build quality samsung or samsung


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 4, 2014)

rebelos said:


> AOSP (k cya)
> 
> worst build quality samsung or samsung

Click to collapse



Using my galaxy s2 happily. 
So definitely not Samsung. 
Maybe Motorola. 

Name for Android 5.0?
I guess the letter that'll be used now is L

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SacredMyths (Mar 4, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> Using my galaxy s2 happily.
> So definitely not Samsung.
> Maybe Motorola.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lime or Laffy Taffy? lmao

Runescape or WOW


----------



## the playa! (Mar 5, 2014)

SacredMyths said:


> Lime or Laffy Taffy? lmao
> 
> Runescape or WOW

Click to collapse



Neither. Lol. 

I got a code for Google Glass Explorer Edition. Anyone want it? (I'm willing to sell it.)

Edit: PM me for details.


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 6, 2014)

the playa! said:


> Neither. Lol.
> 
> I got a code for Google Glass Explorer Edition. Anyone want it? (I'm willing to sell it.)
> 
> Edit: PM me for details.

Click to collapse



Nope. I'll wait for those CIA type glasses that mark a person and do a search on them and display on your glasses xD

What do you think about Microsoft working on a free Windows 8.1?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rebelos (Mar 6, 2014)

Awsome 

do you guys think sony's 6 months flagship cycle is good for company ..?


----------



## Paul Blake (Mar 6, 2014)

rebelos said:


> Awsome
> 
> do you guys think sony's 6 months flagship cycle is good for company ..?

Click to collapse



No
What about 1 year?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Jcratcliffe_ (Mar 6, 2014)

*felt lemtelin*



Paul Blake said:


> No
> What about 1 year?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



One year is okay. because otherwise when they release the new phone almost nothing would be new.

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Paul Blake (Mar 6, 2014)

Jcratcliffe_ said:


> One year is okay. because otherwise when they release the new phone almost nothing would be new.
> 
> How much wood could a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?

Click to collapse



Yes!
Beam me up scotty?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ShadowCodeGaming (Mar 7, 2014)

Paul Blake said:


> Yes!
> Beam me up scotty?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm sorry captain, I do not have the power.

Make me a cup of tea?

Sent from my Sense 5 powered Sensation


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 7, 2014)

Come on you know I only serve red bull.

Best energy drink? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pencil42 (Mar 7, 2014)

Cuz you forgot to charge it 

Why am I waiting for the doctor 

Sent from tapatalk using my C2105


----------



## gplock (Mar 8, 2014)

Too check ur lumps....

Will any body buy these sneakers.?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW5vYegpOK4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my M032 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SarcasticSapien (Mar 8, 2014)

No.

If you could do anything in the world, without fear of failure, what would you do?


----------



## Paul Blake (Mar 9, 2014)

SarcasticSapien said:


> No.
> 
> If you could do anything in the world, without fear of failure, what would you do?

Click to collapse



Steal a big plane . Fill it with a lot of food . Fly until fuel container is empty while eating and them,  jumping with a parachute and landing safely
Would you do same thing?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## darki94 (Mar 9, 2014)

Paul Blake said:


> Steal a big plane . Fill it with a lot of food . Fly until fuel container is empty while eating and them,  jumping with a parachute and landing safely
> Would you do same thing?

Click to collapse



Definitly

What would you do if your sex changed?


----------



## guider (Mar 10, 2014)

feliciepr7 said:


> How do I reply to a post?

Click to collapse



Simple. you just click on the reply option....................


----------



## MTAsaFAN (Mar 10, 2014)

Bk to the topic...


Win 7 or 8?


----------



## vhngu930 (Mar 11, 2014)

MTAsaFAN said:


> Bk to the topic...
> 
> 
> Win 7 or 8?

Click to collapse



Win 8

Burger King or McDonald's?


----------



## Da Xiang (Mar 11, 2014)

vhngu930 said:


> Win 8
> 
> Burger King or McDonald's?

Click to collapse



BK.

Why is there air?


----------



## Jcratcliffe_ (Mar 11, 2014)

Da Xiang said:


> BK.
> 
> Why is there air?

Click to collapse



because without it....we would all have our heads BLOW UP!!!

why are we not on mars yet....?


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 11, 2014)

god knows why.

sneakers or twix

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 11, 2014)

Sneakers.

iOS, WP8.1 or Android?

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Jcratcliffe_ (Mar 11, 2014)

Android! Forever... 

Blonde or brunette? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vhngu930 (Mar 11, 2014)

Jcratcliffe_ said:


> Android! Forever...
> 
> Blonde or brunette?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Blonde
Galaxy S5 or Nexus 5?


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 12, 2014)

vhngu930 said:


> Blonde
> Galaxy S5 or Nexus 5?

Click to collapse



Galaxy s5. But if you say or nexus 6. I will choose n6
Him or you

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 14, 2014)

You.

Z2 or S5?

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Mar 14, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> You.
> 
> Z2 or S5?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Z2, OBVIOUSLY. 

From the old times: Galaxy S or Xperia X10?

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 14, 2014)

Galaxy S

Note 2 or S4? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 14, 2014)

ArmorD said:


> Galaxy S
> 
> Note 2 or S4?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sure s4.
Xperia z2 or htc m8

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Paul Blake (Mar 14, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> Sure s4.
> Xperia z2 or htc m8
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Z2
Girlfriend or internet & pc & smartphone ? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 14, 2014)

Gf 
Same. But why ?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 15, 2014)

All of them : P

Same.

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Jcratcliffe_ (Mar 15, 2014)

Gf. (would hope all of them ) 

Same

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Thidney (Mar 15, 2014)

Friends,

  what is a difference between Acer Iconia A1-810 and A1-811 ?
Thanks.


----------



## Paul Blake (Mar 15, 2014)

Thidney said:


> Friends,
> 
> what is a difference between Acer Iconia A1-810 and A1-811 ?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



An 1 ..... maybe some specs
Right?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Thidney (Mar 15, 2014)

Paul Blake said:


> An 1 ..... maybe some specs
> Right?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, and which ? Some specs about internet connection.


----------



## Paul Blake (Mar 15, 2014)

Thidney said:


> Yes, and which ? Some specs about internet connection.

Click to collapse



A1 810 is wifi only
A1 811 is gsm version
Are you gonna buy em?


Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Thidney (Mar 15, 2014)

Paul Blake said:


> A1 810 is wifi only
> A1 811 is gsm version
> Are you gonna buy em?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, I have a A1-810 with bootloop


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 15, 2014)

Thidney said:


> No, I have a A1-810 with bootloop

Click to collapse



Did you tried to clear data ?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Thidney (Mar 15, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> Did you tried to clear data ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes friend, I tried sooo many things. More in this Q thread.


----------



## Jcratcliffe_ (Mar 18, 2014)

Back on topic...  
To be or not to be? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 18, 2014)

Not. 

Who's your daddy? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 18, 2014)

Omar.
Yours ??

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## massimosta (Mar 18, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> Omar.
> Yours ??
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



Michele

Where is my pen?


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 18, 2014)

In his bag.
Where is your pen 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## zerschranzer2 (Mar 18, 2014)

in my pocket, and yours ?


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 18, 2014)

My jacket has a bunch of those. 

What shape is yo ass? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcratcliffe_ (Mar 19, 2014)

Don't know haven't checked! 
Same.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 19, 2014)

Jcratcliffe_ said:


> Don't know haven't checked!
> Same.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



To describe it perfectly, it's shaped like an ass.

Any upcoming gadget you got your eyes on? 

Sent from Fox River


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 19, 2014)

Android Wear.

Same.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 19, 2014)

Nothing.
Same.

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 19, 2014)

No interested in Android wear, through.

Same.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jcratcliffe_ (Mar 20, 2014)

I have the original Pebble. It's works great. 
Looking forward to Android wear though. 
Same. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Rektroid (Mar 20, 2014)

Using the launcher now


Same

Sent from my LG-E430 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## pitastrudl (Mar 20, 2014)

where is waldo?


----------



## Rektroid (Mar 20, 2014)

Lol wat

Sent from my SMALL LG 3 2


----------



## pitastrudl (Mar 20, 2014)

Im not exactly sure what the posts above mine are trying to tell


----------



## Rektroid (Mar 20, 2014)

Android Wear 

Sent from my SMALL LG 3 2


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (Mar 21, 2014)

Phoneblocks 

Is there anyone who will tell the newbies, how to post in this thread ?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## om22 (Mar 21, 2014)

XxSTOMPERxX said:


> Phoneblocks
> 
> Is there anyone who will tell the newbies, how to post in this thread ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nope. 
How do you like my new Avatar


----------



## pitastrudl (Mar 21, 2014)

om22 said:


> Nope.
> How do you like my new Avatar

Click to collapse



Strangely satisfying

How do you like my nickname?


----------



## eatsleep (Mar 21, 2014)

pitastrudl said:


> Strangely satisfying
> 
> How do you like my nickname?

Click to collapse



Its strange.....

Why do you Surf Off-topic Threads?


----------



## pitastrudl (Mar 21, 2014)

eatsleep said:


> Its strange.....
> 
> Why do you Surf Off-topic Threads?

Click to collapse



Becuase i'm bored, and this kind of threads on xda are amusing. 

How the hell do cinemas make that yellow looking popcorn that tastes amazing?


----------



## Rektroid (Mar 21, 2014)

XxSTOMPERxX said:


> Phoneblocks
> 
> Is there anyone who will tell the newbies, how to post in this thread ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You calling me noob?!?!? If u are...

Sent from my SMALL LG 3 2

---------- Post added at 10:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------

And I have more posts than you

Sent from my SMALL LG 3 2


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Mar 21, 2014)

AwesomeSMS said:


> You calling me noob?!?!? If u are...
> 
> Sent from my SMALL LG 3 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm calling both you's noobs. I got more posts then both you's combined. 

At a barbershop, what kind of hair cut should I get

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rektroid (Mar 21, 2014)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> I'm calling both you's noobs. I got more posts then both you's combined.
> 
> At a barbershop, what kind of hair cut should I get
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



A bob. :sly:

Sent from my SMALL LG 3 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 22, 2014)

AwesomeSMS said:


> A bob. :sly:
> 
> Sent from my SMALL LG 3 2

Click to collapse



Got dammit ask a question after you answer one..

iTunes on Android. Yay or nay?

Sent from Fox River


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 22, 2014)

Nay 

Do you think Nokia X is gonna be a success? 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 22, 2014)

fongalong said:


> Only if that's the working name for its Scandinavian porn arm.
> 
> Has Miley Cyrus started scraping her tongue?
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I don't even know what the hell happened to her all of a sudden. So yeah she might be.

What's with music stars abusing drugs? Is it a part of job description? XD

Sent from Fox River


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 22, 2014)

Using your fingers.

Do you know a good style for cutting hear ?

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 22, 2014)

Like CR7 

Same.

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## TheArc (Mar 22, 2014)

If Marco had 4 chocolate bars, and she ate one chocolate bar. Calculate the calories using the suns ray angle which is point at an aprox level of 90° subtract it by 6 and then divide it by 4. How old was Jimmy.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## pitastrudl (Mar 22, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Like CR7
> 
> Same.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is "same" supposed to mean in the context of this thread? Isnt that supposed to be a question?


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 22, 2014)

pitastrudl said:


> What is "same" supposed to mean in the context of this thread? Isnt that supposed to be a question?

Click to collapse



Same means the person is asking the same question he just answered, to the next poster.

Your first ride?

Sent from Fox River


----------



## pitastrudl (Mar 22, 2014)

Ride? Car? If only i had one. 

Your first phone? 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rektroid (Mar 22, 2014)

ZTE Blade

Sent from my SMALL LG 3 2

---------- Post added at 10:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------

How do you like a burger 

Sent from my SMALL LG 3 2


----------



## husam666 (Mar 22, 2014)

AwesomeSMS said:


> ZTE Blade
> 
> Sent from my SMALL LG 3 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



With bacon and cheese, no veggies.

how do you like your pizza?


----------



## Rektroid (Mar 22, 2014)

Pepperoni and cheese 
Same

Sent from my SMALL LG 3 2


----------



## CoolApps (Mar 22, 2014)

Since there is nothing to answer, I'm just going to go to my question...

JavaScript or PHP?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 22, 2014)

CoolApps said:


> Since there is nothing to answer, I'm just going to go to my question...
> 
> JavaScript or PHP?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




There is something asked same. Means the same last question.

Htc m8 or m7

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Rektroid (Mar 22, 2014)

M8 
Same

Sent from my SMALL LG 3 2


----------



## pitastrudl (Mar 23, 2014)

AwesomeSMS said:


> M8
> Same
> 
> Sent from my SMALL LG 3 2

Click to collapse



M8

How do you like your strudl?


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 23, 2014)

pitastrudl said:


> M8
> 
> How do you like your strudl?

Click to collapse



What's a strudl 

Do you know? 

Sent from Fox River


----------



## darkshadow246 (Mar 23, 2014)

Nope  
Do you know? 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 23, 2014)

No.
Plz tell do you know 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## pitastrudl (Mar 23, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> No.
> Plz tell do you know
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



STRUDL (its spelled strudel)






Would you like to try it?


----------



## Rektroid (Mar 23, 2014)

I like my Strudl apple,
Same

Sent from my Amazon Tate using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 PM ----------

I think I am going to get hate for saying apple...:sly:

Sent from my Amazon Tate using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Wind07 (Mar 23, 2014)

AwesomeSMS said:


> I like my Strudl apple,
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Tate using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> ...

Click to collapse



I like it a lot too. 

Xperia Z2 or Galaxy S5?

Sent my Carbonised Xperia P


----------



## Rektroid (Mar 23, 2014)

Xperia Z2
Same

Sent from my Amazon Tate using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 23, 2014)

None.

Same.

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## cascabel (Mar 23, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> None.
> 
> Same.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Z2

Why none?


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 23, 2014)

Cause I don't like 'em....

Why Z2 ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## pitastrudl (Mar 23, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Cause I don't like 'em....
> 
> Why Z2 ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



becuase of knox(warranty issues)

Coke or pepsi?


----------



## Rektroid (Mar 23, 2014)

Coke

Same

Sent from my Amazon Tate using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 23, 2014)

Coke 
Z2 or new htc one

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## pitastrudl (Mar 23, 2014)

new htc one

brushing teeth with warm or cold water?


----------



## pball52998 (Mar 23, 2014)

Cold water  and what's your favorite movie?

Sent from my Rezound using tapatalk. CyanogenMod 11. S-off.


----------



## adomol (Mar 24, 2014)

Mod Edit, post(s) above deleted



spymonkey said:


> Yes. That's the title of the movie.
> 
> Chicken or beef?

Click to collapse



Chicken.

Robotech or G.I. Joe?


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (Mar 24, 2014)

adomol said:


> Chicken.
> 
> Robotech or G.I. Joe?

Click to collapse



G.I. Joe 

Penny or Alex 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TonskuDaigle (Mar 24, 2014)

Meiosis.

Soccer or ice hockey?


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 24, 2014)

Ice hockey.

UK or US?

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## pitastrudl (Mar 24, 2014)

UK

Super fast quadcore unrootable phone or an old dual core phone(s2)


----------



## pball52998 (Mar 24, 2014)

Dual core, my phones dual core ;~: it runs great ;~; 

Favorite country?

Sent from my Rezound using tapatalk. CyanogenMod 11. S-off.


----------



## pitastrudl (Mar 24, 2014)

my own ofc, slovenia

favorite phone?


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 24, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Pocket (current phone) and Sony Xperia M.

Same.

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 24, 2014)

my s4 .
same.

Sent from my PAP4300 DUO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 25, 2014)

My current S2.
Though my current favorite would be the HTC One. That sleek metallic body is so finished! 

Unrootable android or iPhone? Why?

Sent from Fox River


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 25, 2014)

Iphone if can be jailbroken but if the device is new htc one and s5 i will go for it   just what i did for my unrooted s4 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## pitastrudl (Mar 25, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> My current S2.
> Though my current favorite would be the HTC One. That sleek metallic body is so finished!
> 
> Unrootable android or iPhone? Why?
> ...

Click to collapse



Unrootable nexus 5. Google is known for enabling root features without root that come with each version(screenshot, screen record etc)

Same


----------



## FireWall123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Nine.

0 or 1 ?

Sent from my Note 3 powered by Omega v11
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 25, 2014)

1

Me or him

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 25, 2014)

rafal.k said:


> A: Me
> Q: What makes that this thread has more than 12k posts?

Click to collapse



Coz im posting here : O

Why there are no thanks button? 
Just joking 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## pitastrudl (Mar 26, 2014)

because u ate it.  

where is my remote 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## TheArc (Mar 26, 2014)

pitastrudl said:


> because u ate it.
> 
> where is my remote
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505

Click to collapse



Its most likely under your couch or its up by the TV and you wouldn't attempt such a walk to get it.

Do you want a pet turtle?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rubsiu (Mar 26, 2014)

krishneelg3 said:


> Its most likely under your couch or its up by the TV and you wouldn't attempt such a walk to get it.
> 
> Do you want a pet turtle?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



sure they are lovely. i keep fish as well!

What is the brand you hate most ?


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (Mar 26, 2014)

Dovis95 said:


> It's rainy today :/ (Lithuania)
> 
> Your favourite sport is?

Click to collapse



Football (soccer).

Your's ?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 26, 2014)

Football sure

Yours?

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 27, 2014)

Usain Bolt.

You?

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## adomol (Mar 27, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Usain Bolt.
> 
> You?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lionel Messi.

Which is your favorite band?


----------



## pitastrudl (Mar 27, 2014)

adomol said:


> Lionel Messi.
> 
> Which is your favorite band?

Click to collapse



i'll probably go with The doors, never stopped listening to them , even when i switched to electronic music.

Favorite electronic genre, if you have one?


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 27, 2014)

pitastrudl said:


> i'll probably go with The doors, never stopped listening to them , even when i switched to electronic music.
> 
> Favorite electronic genre, if you have one?

Click to collapse



I'm not really sure about this genre but I think Daft Punk is electronic, and if so, I love them.
Also if avicii is electronic, him too.

Any great violin artists or songs? (Like Lindsey Sterling)

Sent from Fox River


----------



## f3rd1 (Mar 27, 2014)

Unfortunately, I'm not really into violin.
Only listened to some by Vanessa Mae.

Maybe you are into violin? Any suggestion?


----------



## TheArc (Mar 27, 2014)

f3rd1 said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not really into violin.
> Only listened to some by Vanessa Mae.
> 
> Maybe you are into violin? Any suggestion?

Click to collapse



Some of my favourite are 

Andrew Byrd 
Vanessa Mae
John Cale
Carol Cook
Midori

What's your favourite game?


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 27, 2014)

Dead Trigger (Android), GTA (PC) & Call of Duty (PC).

Same.

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 27, 2014)

krishneelg3 said:


> Some of my favourite are
> 
> Andrew Byrd
> Vanessa Mae
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks!
Edit: Midori is a gem of a player. Fabulous & elegant play!!



luqman98 said:


> Dead Trigger (Android), GTA (PC) & Call of Duty (PC).
> 
> Same.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Assasin's Creed, Diablo & Devil May Cry will always be my Top ones! (PC)
Bouncy Ball 2.0 Championship has really hooked me up! (Android)

Any new game you are hooked to?


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 27, 2014)

Fifa 14

What games you recomand me to play on android ?
Plz im so bored of my games

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 27, 2014)

Flappy Bird 

What is your first phone? 

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## TheArc (Mar 27, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Flappy Bird
> 
> What is your first phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It was a Sony Ericsson (bar one with a key pad, was three times as thick as my n5.)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 28, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Flappy Bird
> 
> What is your first phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not really sure of the model, but it was a Samsung bar phone with kind of neon blue backlight and had this weird slot machine kind of game.
Oh it was durable nonetheless 

Yours?


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (Mar 28, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Flappy Bird
> 
> What is your first phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A Samsung galaxy s duos
The phone I am still using 

Dota 2 or league of legends


Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 28, 2014)

DOTA!!!! (Although I rarely play it)

You?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Juls317 (Mar 28, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> DOTA!!!! (Although I rarely play it)
> 
> You?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



neither, I'm a Magic: the Gathering man myself. 

Tablet and phone, or phablet?


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 28, 2014)

Juls317 said:


> neither, I'm a Magic: the Gathering man myself.
> 
> Tablet and phone, or phablet?

Click to collapse



Phone.
I don't read books and I'm comfortable watching stuff on 4.3' but not carrying those large screens.

Life without smileys?


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 28, 2014)

Ketchup

LG or Sammy.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 28, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Ketchup
> 
> LG or Sammy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sammy
You ?

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## vj_dustin (Mar 28, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> Sammy
> You ?
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



Sammy too. Gs2 <3

Which is the one phone you love? It need not be a powerhouse, it can be though. I mean the one you love not the best one available. 

Sent from Fox River


----------



## DonDizzurp (Mar 28, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> Sammy
> You ?
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



LG
What the hell kind of habibi Muhammad jihad language is in your sig?


----------



## pitastrudl (Mar 28, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> Sammy
> You ?
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



LG

Same


----------



## ArmorD (Mar 28, 2014)

All them Notes(though the first generation is outdated to be honest) . I have fairly medium sized hands but imo Note 2 has perfect screen size. 

Same! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 28, 2014)

DonDizzurp said:


> LG
> What the hell kind of habibi Muhammad jihad language is in your sig?

Click to collapse



Me ???

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------

Answer s4.

Same.

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## scubbi (Apr 9, 2014)

S4.  What primer would you use to paint your house oil or latex?


----------



## pitastrudl (Apr 9, 2014)

scubbi said:


> S4.  What primer would you use to paint your house oil or latex?

Click to collapse



latex, for the lolz.

would you rather eat rice with ketchup or mayonnaise ?


----------



## luqman98 (Apr 11, 2014)

Ketchup...

If you have change, do you want to buy Lamborghini or Ferrari?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 11, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Ketchup...
> 
> If you have change, do you want to buy Lamborghini or Ferrari?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Lamborghini because I don't see too many people with those. While we're on the subject, what color should my next car be?


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (Apr 11, 2014)

vanessaem said:


> Lamborghini because I don't see too many people with those. While we're on the subject, what color should my next car be?

Click to collapse



White

Which car are u planning to buy ?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vanessaem (Apr 11, 2014)

XxSTOMPERxX said:


> White
> 
> Which car are u planning to buy ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



For now, the Acura TLX when it comes out.

Where would you like to go on vacation?


----------



## M_T_M (Apr 11, 2014)

vanessaem said:


> For now, the Acura TLX when it comes out.
> 
> Where would you like to go on vacation?

Click to collapse



Italy.... 
How do you deal with allergies?

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SonjaMichelle (Apr 11, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> How do you deal with allergies?

Click to collapse



Drugs! Lots and lots of drugs! Legal ones of course. :laugh:

Where do you go for the best BBQ?


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 11, 2014)

My backyard!

How are you?

Sent from my panda


----------



## galaxys (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes Dijon.

Have you seen Fashion runway show?


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 12, 2014)

galaxys said:


> Yes Dijon.
> 
> Have you seen Fashion runway show?

Click to collapse



Only in "The devil wears Prada"

Is Anne Hathaway awesome or what? 

Sent from Fox River


----------



## TheArc (Apr 14, 2014)

28362836 said:


> Definitely!
> 
> How do I write a 32 bit os to run on an arm v7 CPU?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get a small sticky note, get a pen. Using the pen write on the note "32bit OS". Open your phone up stick the note in your device. Close it. You're done.

Do you want to build a snowman? It doesn't have to be a snowman..


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 15, 2014)

No. 

Are you fat? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (Apr 15, 2014)

ArmorD said:


> No.
> 
> Are you fat?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No

How to get fat ?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pitastrudl (Apr 15, 2014)

XxSTOMPERxX said:


> No
> 
> How to get fat ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



eat yourself

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## TheArc (Apr 15, 2014)

[ Person above did not ask question ]

How to get fat ?

Eat lots 

Nexus 5's are awesome aren't they


----------



## thalada (Apr 15, 2014)

krishneelg3 said:


> [ Person above did not ask question ]
> 
> How to get fat ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope.

What sports do you play?

Sent from my C6902 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Blake (Apr 15, 2014)

thalada said:


> Nope.
> 
> What sports do you play?
> 
> Sent from my C6902 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Gaming ... oh isnt it already considered as a sport .... well them basketball
What about you?


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 15, 2014)

Paul Blake said:


> Gaming ... oh isnt it already considered as a sport .... well them basketball
> What about you?

Click to collapse



I love bowling. That is a sport right? 

Anyhow your favorite android keyboard is? 

Sent from Fox River


----------



## pitastrudl (Apr 15, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> I love bowling. That is a sport right?
> 
> Anyhow your favorite android keyboard is?
> 
> Sent from Fox River

Click to collapse



SwiftKey 
same

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ToXiFi3d (Apr 15, 2014)

Since I can't find a question to answer above I'll give you guys a question...

What is your favourite ROM ?

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket running CM 7.2


----------



## pitastrudl (Apr 15, 2014)

ToXiFi3d said:


> Since I can't find a question to answer above I'll give you guys a question...
> 
> What is your favourite ROM ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Pocket running CM 7.2

Click to collapse



slimkat
what is your favourite pc game 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ToXiFi3d (Apr 15, 2014)

Need For Speed (all of 'em)

Sent from my Galaxy Pocket running CM 7.2


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (Apr 16, 2014)

Ignore

Did i answer correctly ?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheArc (Apr 16, 2014)

EveKnight75 said:


> I'm not ignoring you, so no.
> 
> Why do some people eat cake with a spoon and others with a fork?

Click to collapse



Ask the people that eat it with their bare hands.

What's the craziest thing you've ever done?


----------



## toluice (Apr 16, 2014)

Not working OTG on AOSP/CM Rom for LG G2.

why ? anyone know that?


----------



## Kyxynox (Apr 24, 2014)

krishneelg3 said:


> Ask the people that eat it with their bare hands.
> 
> What's the craziest thing you've ever done?

Click to collapse



I used Windows Vista for a year. 

Why people don't use GNU/Linux and they use Windows?

Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Apr 24, 2014)

My favorite game is hybrid heaven for the n64 what's your favorite game?

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Apr 24, 2014)

My galaxy tab 3 the Grand Theft Auto series is awesome by the way what made you join XDA

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------

Oh and also do you know about the game hybrid heaven ?

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ArmorD (Apr 24, 2014)

because I'm a nerd I guess. 

same

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Apr 24, 2014)

Root my old HTC desire z
Needed help and ROMs^^

Do you keep your old devices or do you sell them?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## pitastrudl (Apr 25, 2014)

circuit1 said:


> depends; sometimes I just pass it to my siblings.
> 
> Is HTC One (m8) is a worthy upgrade to HTC One (m7)?

Click to collapse



yes

do you have a cat? 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 25, 2014)

pitastrudl said:


> yes
> 
> do you have a cat?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505

Click to collapse



No. Never will. They're just cute to look at in gifs or videos.

Do you know any messaging service like whatsapp which supports gifs?

Sent from Fox River


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Apr 25, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> No. Never will. They're just cute to look at in gifs or videos.
> 
> Do you know any messaging service like whatsapp which supports gifs?
> 
> Sent from Fox River

Click to collapse



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.telegram.messenger
Tried it just 1min ago, works for me!

Do you own any kind of pet?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Apr 25, 2014)

circuit1 said:


> No.
> 
> What do u like most about pets?

Click to collapse



How adorable they are.

What's the worst part about them?

Sent from Fox River


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Apr 25, 2014)

Literally having to deal with their sh!t

Have you ever spent any money on Google play store?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## darkshadow246 (Apr 25, 2014)

On poweramp 
Same 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## pitastrudl (Apr 25, 2014)

darkshadow246 said:


> On poweramp
> Same
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ive spent about 50 euros,  also on much apps on those serial discounts way back where swiftkey was like 20 cents or so. 

same
Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Apr 25, 2014)

Why is there no heart bleed forum and the security discussion thread?

Sent from my awesome Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 SMT 310

---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 PM ----------




Vauvenal7 said:


> Literally having to deal with their sh!t
> 
> Have you ever spent any money on Google play store?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well of course to get the xda app

Sent from my awesome Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 SMT 310


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 1, 2014)

Have you ever went on YouTube clicked on a video you thought would be good and about 4 minutes later wondered " what the heck did I just watch?" I mean nothing dirty just something incredibly randomly stupid you thought that your IQ points actually lower after watching it

Sent from my awesome Galaxy Tab 3 8.0 SMT 310


----------



## luqman98 (May 1, 2014)

Yes....

Same question.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## pitastrudl (May 1, 2014)

yea,  my first viewed video on youtube 7 years ago.... angry german kid

same

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## Android Pizza (May 2, 2014)

Batman on Drugs. After watching that one I had to rethink my life a bit.

Same.

Sent from my muffin using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## wyckedfunk (May 2, 2014)

Yes, like don't hug me I'm scared

Same

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 2, 2014)

Of course
Too many times to make a list right here
Eh...what the heck, same

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Allanitomwesh (May 3, 2014)

Daniolki said:


> yep,
> neo kids vid, i can't sleep cuz of this
> 
> same

Click to collapse



Two girls one cup. Nasty
same


----------



## vj_dustin (May 3, 2014)

Allanitomwesh said:


> Two girls one cup. Nasty
> same

Click to collapse








CAN ANYONE EVER TOP THIS? XD


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 5, 2014)

Holy smokes methinks I started a trend 

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vj_dustin (May 5, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Holy smokes methinks I started a trend
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



And now you broke it by not asking a question!! 

So what's your favorite pizza?


----------



## pitastrudl (May 5, 2014)

kebab pizza 
same 

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## ArmorD (May 5, 2014)

Something that has bacon shrimp ham and tuna 

if you had an unlimited source of beer, how much would you drink daily? 

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk


----------



## pitastrudl (May 5, 2014)

ArmorD said:


> Something that has bacon shrimp ham and tuna
> 
> if you had an unlimited source of beer, how much would you drink daily?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I would start selling it and buy myself a new computer  

same


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 5, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> And now you broke it by not asking a question!!
> 
> So what's your favorite pizza?

Click to collapse



Sorry about that silly me  supreme do you like warehouse 13 and feel that they should try to continue it?

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## F4uzan (May 6, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Sorry about that silly me  supreme do you like warehouse 13 and feel that they should try to continue it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Don't know.

If you have the fastest internet speed and fastest computer, what would you do ?

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## shubh_007 (May 6, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> Don't know.
> 
> If you have the fastest internet speed and fastest computer, what would you do ?
> 
> #F4UZAN : Team Optima

Click to collapse



You know what all of us will do.   

Same.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## vj_dustin (May 6, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> You know what all of us will do.
> 
> Same.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'd rob a bank to get tons of external HDD's because I'll go insane. 

Is humanity ready for GB/sec Internet speeds? 

Sent from Fox River


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 6, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> Don't know.
> 
> If you have the fastest internet speed and fastest computer, what would you do ?
> 
> #F4UZAN : Team Optima

Click to collapse



Well I would watch videos without having to worry about it buffering and download PlayStation games without having to wait 2 hours my internet speed is not the best in the world oh and with the fastest computer I would play runscape like a boss   have you ever emulated retro n64 or Playstation one games on your hi end Android tablet / phone?

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------




vj_dustin said:


> I'd rob a bank to get tons of external HDD's because I'll go insane.
> 
> Is humanity ready for GB/sec Internet speeds?
> 
> Sent from Fox River

Click to collapse



If we had that kind of technology we have to deal with T 1000 because the world will come to an end  do too s terminators  the same question I asked earlier about emulating



Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ajaxvs (May 6, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> have you ever emulated retro n64 or Playstation one games on your hi end Android tablet / phone?

Click to collapse



yep, try Retroarch. it supports most famous systems, from nes to n64. going to play all final fantasy on android using it.

seriously who needs current google play "games" when there's thousand 8-64 bits epic emulator roms?


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 6, 2014)

ajaxvs said:


> yep, try Retroarch. it supports most famous systems, from nes to n64. going to play all final fantasy on android using it.
> 
> seriously who needs current google play "games" when there's thousand 8-64 bits epic emulator roms?

Click to collapse



I agree with you totally I've been playing classic Resident Evil One director's cut and Resident Evil 2 using FPSE and of course  hybrid heaven using mupen64plus both games I proudly own  what is your favorite PlayStation / 64 games.?

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 6, 2014)

ajaxvs said:


> yep, try Retroarch. it supports most famous systems, from nes to n64. going to play all final fantasy on android using it.
> 
> seriously who needs current google play "games" when there's thousand 8-64 bits epic emulator roms?

Click to collapse











Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> I agree with you totally I've been playing classic Resident Evil One director's cut and Resident Evil 2 using FPSE and of course  hybrid heaven using mupen64plus both games I proudly own   and I just tried Retroarch and for some reason none of my Nintendo 64 games work with themupen64plus plug in any suggestions? what is your favorite PlayStation / 64 games.?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (May 7, 2014)

??????

Do you sastified with your ISP?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (May 7, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> ??????
> 
> Do you sastified with your ISP?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Noo
It only provides 125 KBps download speed. 

Same

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vj_dustin (May 7, 2014)

XxSTOMPERxX said:


> Noo
> It only provides 125 KBps download speed.
> 
> Same
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah sort of.
I also get like 125-130kbps but I think that's enough. Videos buffer fine, stuff downloads reasonably.

Who & why would someone buy a 128GB MicroSD card that's priced at twice the amount of a 1TB external HDD?


----------



## husam666 (May 7, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> Yeah sort of.
> I also get like 125-130kbps but I think that's enough. Videos buffer fine, stuff downloads reasonably.
> 
> Who & why would someone buy a 128GB MicroSD card that's priced at twice the amount of a 1TB external HDD?

Click to collapse



A show off nerd.

How's the weather in your area?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 7, 2014)

Rainy
How late is it?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dengeniul (May 7, 2014)

The 24/7 shop just closed.

What's the price of bread in your area?

Behold thy fields of interest I grow, for they are barren!


----------



## dooger (May 7, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> ??????
> 
> Do you sastified with your ISP?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Satisfied?  Comcast?  Those words do not go together.  But the connection has been very stable for the last couple years.


----------



## vj_dustin (May 8, 2014)

dengeniul said:


> The 24/7 shop just closed.
> 
> What's the price of bread in your area?
> 
> Behold thy fields of interest I grow, for they are barren!

Click to collapse



24/7 shops don't close lol.
Price of bread in my area is INR30 or







Is it low compared to your area?


----------



## shubh_007 (May 8, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> 24/7 shops don't close lol.
> Price of bread in my area is INR30 or
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, because we both live in India. 

One plus one or nexus 5?

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 8, 2014)

Nexus 5
Do you read the daily newspaper or do you get your informations from the internet?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## pitastrudl (May 8, 2014)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Nexus 5
> Do you read the daily newspaper or do you get your informations from the internet?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



the interwebs

how much time do you spend on xda a day?  me about 4 hours

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## F4uzan (May 8, 2014)

pitastrudl said:


> the interwebs
> 
> how much time do you spend on xda a day?  me about 4 hours
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505

Click to collapse



Dunno, never count it 

How much does Nexus 5 cost on future ?

#F4UZAN


----------



## luqman98 (May 8, 2014)

MYR1600-MYR1800 (same as current Oppo N1)

What would you do if you found that someone (girl) is stalking you?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## shubh_007 (May 8, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> MYR1600-MYR1800 (same as current Oppo N1)
> 
> What would you do if you found that someone (girl) is stalking you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to know the girl. If you find her good talk to her and make her your gf. I hope u are facing this problem of a girl stalking you. 

What feature do you expect from a phone of 2030???

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 8, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Try to know the girl. If you find her good talk to her and make her your gf. I hope u are facing this problem of a girl stalking you.
> 
> What feature do you expect from a phone of 2030???
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Holographic projection calling what's your favorite thing to get at KFC other than chicken?

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## F4uzan (May 8, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Holographic projection calling what's your favorite thing to get at KFC other than chicken?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



The bench.

Which do you prefer, a feature filled ROM, performance focused ROM, or a ROM with beautiful UI ?

#F4UZAN


----------



## cascabel (May 8, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> The bench.
> 
> Which do you prefer, a feature filled ROM, performance focused ROM, or a ROM with beautiful UI ?
> 
> #F4UZAN

Click to collapse



Performance-focused. Then i'll mod the cr*p out of it.

Same.


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 8, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> The bench.
> 
> Which do you prefer, a feature filled ROM, performance focused ROM, or a ROM with beautiful UI ?
> 
> #F4UZAN

Click to collapse



Well I've never actually download a custom ROM before but plan on doing that in the future, so I would have to say  a featured filled rom with a tiny performance booster have you ever watched ultimate cartoon fighting on youtube and if so did you enjoy it?

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## F4uzan (May 8, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Well I've never actually download a custom ROM before but plan on doing that in the future, so I would have to say  a featured filled rom with a tiny performance booster have you ever watched ultimate cartoon fighting on youtube and if so did you enjoy it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Didn't watched it. Will watch for sure ^_^

What's your timezone ?

#F4UZAN


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 8, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> Didn't watched it. Will watch for sure ^_^
> 
> What's your timezone ?
> 
> #F4UZAN

Click to collapse



Central same

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## F4uzan (May 8, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Central same
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



GMT +7, Western Indonesian Time.

Same

#F4UZAN


----------



## vj_dustin (May 8, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> GMT +7, Western Indonesian Time.
> 
> Same
> 
> #F4UZAN

Click to collapse



GMT +5:30

McD or KFC?


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 8, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> GMT +5:30
> 
> McD or KFC?

Click to collapse



Boy that's a tough answer I would have to go with KFC because their original recipe chicken  if you had to live the rest of your life with the only one smartphone what would it be?

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vj_dustin (May 8, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Boy that's a tough answer I would have to go with KFC because their original recipe chicken  if you had to live the rest of your life with the only one smartphone what would it be?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



As of now I'd have to say OnePlus One.

Will Nexus see any takers after 1+1?


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 8, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> As of now I'd have to say OnePlus One.
> 
> Will Nexus see any takers after 1+1?

Click to collapse



I don't know anything about nexus phones, do you like spicy food? ( tacos that sort of thing)

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_T_M (May 8, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> I don't know anything about nexus phones, do you like spicy food? ( tacos that sort of thing)
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



YES!!!

Why do birds suddenly appear, every time you are near?


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 8, 2014)

M_T_M said:


> YES!!!
> 
> Why do birds suddenly appear, every time you are near?

Click to collapse



Because they think you're a statue lol
Do you like football (collage)
Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 8, 2014)

Not into watching sports
What's your job/studiefield or for pupils what would you like to work as/study?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 9, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Because they think you're a statue lol
> Do you like football (collage)
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I will start college soon, how much trouble was it for you to root your phone / tablet?

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 AM ----------




Vauvenal7 said:


> Not into watching sports
> What's your job/studiefield or for pupils what would you like to work as/study?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I will start college soon, how much trouble was it for you to root your phone / tablet?


Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (May 9, 2014)

It's a simple zip file. Didn't even need a custom ROM, kernel or recovery
Flashed via stock, got rooted stock. So pretty easy. SGS2

Will Samsung ever use a different design for their phones?
Except the S2 it's all the same, just different dimensions! : /


----------



## husam666 (May 9, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> It's a simple zip file. Didn't even need a custom ROM, kernel or recovery
> Flashed via stock, got rooted stock. So pretty easy. SGS2
> 
> Will Samsung ever use a different design for their phones?
> Except the S2 it's all the same, just different dimensions! : /

Click to collapse



Not until apple redesigns the iphone

which do you prefer: Payday or your favourite day of the week?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 9, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> It's a simple zip file. Didn't even need a custom ROM, kernel or recovery
> Flashed via stock, got rooted stock. So pretty easy. SGS2
> 
> Will Samsung ever use a different design for their phones?
> Except the S2 it's all the same, just different dimensions! : /

Click to collapse



Don't know, but if it aint broke don't fix it lol. Would you still use Windows XP?

Sent from Windows XP SP3 (Really)


----------



## F4uzan (May 9, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Don't know, but if it aint broke don't fix it lol. Would you still use Windows XP?
> 
> Sent from Windows XP SP3 (Really)

Click to collapse



Using it right now.

A 54 mB/s broadband or a OnePlus One.

#F4UZAN


----------



## Deadpool (May 9, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> Using it right now.
> 
> A 54 mB/s broadband or a OnePlus One.
> 
> #F4UZAN

Click to collapse



OnePlus one

Girl or studies?

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 9, 2014)

Casanova said:


> OnePlus one
> 
> Girl or studies?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Girl !!!! I love my girlfriend
Girl or Oneplus?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-N7000 met Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (May 9, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Girl !!!! I love my girlfriend
> Girl or Oneplus?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-N7000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



OnePlus one
Girl or studies?

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 9, 2014)

Casanova said:


> OnePlus one
> Girl or studies?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Girl
Why is the oneplus better than love?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-N7000 met Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (May 9, 2014)

Rock-solid-fast.

What PC/laptop brand did you have?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Deadpool (May 9, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Girl
> Why is the oneplus better than love?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-N7000 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I love Android more than girls.
Girl or studies?

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 9, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Rock-solid-fast.
> 
> What PC/laptop brand did you have?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dell
Aviate launcher or tw launcher?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-N7000 met Tapatalk


----------



## scubbi (May 9, 2014)

Tw. If all bells are tails and all tails are dells how many woodchucks can a woodchuck chuck if he was lost with no food


----------



## Stuart Little (May 9, 2014)

scubbi said:


> Tw. If all bells are tails and all tails are dells how many woodchucks can a woodchuck chuck if he was lost with no food

Click to collapse



Nine hundred thousand lol
Why do you choose TW over Aviate?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-N7000 met Tapatalk


----------



## scubbi (May 9, 2014)

I like running stock under the hood.  Every once in awhile I'll swap out an engine. But I always come back


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 9, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Rock-solid-fast.
> 
> What PC/laptop brand did you have?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gateway and Toshiba, ever buy anything from newegg.com?

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (May 10, 2014)

No newegg...prefer eBay.

Have you ever seen a fashion runway show live?


----------



## vj_dustin (May 10, 2014)

galaxys said:


> No newegg...prefer eBay.
> 
> Have you ever seen a fashion runway show live?

Click to collapse



Nope, 0 interest in Fashion.

Do you iron your clothes?


----------



## wyckedfunk (May 10, 2014)

Nope I use a spray bottle of water. . 
Same

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 10, 2014)

wyckedfunk said:


> Nope I use a spray bottle of water. .
> Same
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Do you like SGS2

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## F4uzan (May 10, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Do you like SGS2
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Like it but don't have it 

TouchWiz or AOSP ?

#F4UZAN


----------



## FireWall123 (May 10, 2014)

Touchwiz.

Sense or AOSP ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## pitastrudl (May 10, 2014)

aosp

touchwiz or timescape?


----------



## F4uzan (May 10, 2014)

pitastrudl said:


> aosp
> 
> touchwiz or timescape?

Click to collapse



Timescape (but currently using TouchWiz  ).

Sense or TouchWiz ?

#F4UZAN


----------



## |>/\nte (May 10, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> Timescape (but currently using TouchWiz  ).
> 
> Sense or TouchWiz ?
> 
> #F4UZAN

Click to collapse



Sense. Darker than touchwiz.

Sense or sony's ui? (ex-timescape)


----------



## F4uzan (May 10, 2014)

|>/\nte said:


> Sense. Darker than touchwiz.
> 
> Sense or sony's ui? (ex-timescape)

Click to collapse



Honami (SonyUI), loving it !

1 GB/s connection or a best spec PC ?

#F4UZAN


----------



## ToRt1sher (May 10, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> Honami (SonyUI), loving it !
> 
> 1 GB/s connection or a best spec PC ?
> 
> #F4UZAN

Click to collapse



Best spec pc and simple ADSL 

nvidia or amd?


----------



## F4uzan (May 10, 2014)

ToRt1sher said:


> Best spec pc and simple ADSL
> 
> nvidia or amd?

Click to collapse



NVIDIA. 

Same.

#F4UZAN


----------



## Stuart Little (May 10, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> Like it but don't have it
> 
> TouchWiz or AOSP ?
> 
> #F4UZAN

Click to collapse



Hmmm ... i like AOSP more because i don't care anymore about theming....
AOSP are the fastest roms and Touchwizz totally bad nothing is good all is crap!
I had SGS2 and Note N7000 with touchwizz and then i discovered AOSP roms and i was done with touchwizz !
AOSP or MIUI?

---------- Post added at 09:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------




FireWall123 said:


> Touchwiz.
> 
> Sense or AOSP ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's not a hard one...
Sense because i like the theming so much!
There is nothing beautifuller than Sense!
But i'm in love with the fast performance of AOSP roms so i give you a tie...

Carbon ROM or P.A.C. ROM?


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 10, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Hmmm ... i like AOSP more because i don't care anymore about theming....
> AOSP are the fastest roms and Touchwizz totally bad nothing is good all is crap!
> I had SGS2 and Note N7000 with touchwizz and then i discovered AOSP roms and i was done with touchwizz !
> AOSP or MIUI?
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know. Peanut Better honey or peanut butter and jelly?

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (May 11, 2014)

"I don't know" sigh. 

what's your favorite month? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Felimenta97 (May 11, 2014)

ArmorD said:


> "I don't know" sigh.
> 
> what's your favorite month?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Maybe May (my birthday)or October, not sure why for the latter...

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (May 11, 2014)

ArmorD said:


> "I don't know" sigh.
> 
> what's your favorite month?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Jun.


Macbook Air 13" or Surface Pro 2 ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 11, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Jun.
> 
> 
> Macbook Air 13" or Surface Pro 2 ?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd probably get a surface pro 2 anyone here ever work with any version of Linux?

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 11, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Jun.
> 
> 
> Macbook Air 13" or Surface Pro 2 ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Macbook air of course!!
Apple is the best for me i  computing etc.
Android is for me the best with telecom.
Galaxy S2 or Samsung Galaxy S Advance

Sent from my PRO4006 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------




Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> I'd probably get a surface pro 2 anyone here ever work with any version of Linux?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm using several systems!
Ubuntu 14.04 LTS ( trusty tahr )
Xubuntu 14.04
Lubuntu 14.04
Joli OS

Currently am i using Joli OS and that's for me the best.
It's chrome os based.
Much cloud working and focus on social media.
Also can you play games like : cut the rope and angry birds 

Samsung Galaxy S2 or Galaxy S Advance?

Sent from my PRO4006 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 12, 2014)

Galaxy s2
One of the biggest communities here on xda
Train or car?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (May 12, 2014)

Car

Sedan or SUV

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (May 12, 2014)

XxSTOMPERxX said:


> Car
> 
> Sedan or SUV
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



SUV
Galaxy S2 or Nexus 4

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 12, 2014)

That's a tougher one, but I'd go with nexus 4 cus of quality/price ratio
What I really don't get why the s 2 is relatively more expensive than the s3 (example on Amazon: s2: ~250€; s3: ~260€ just 10€ difference)
...good question...anybody any idea why that is?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dooger (May 12, 2014)

XxSTOMPERxX said:


> Car
> 
> Sedan or SUV
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Neither - Jeep!


----------



## NightRaven49 (May 13, 2014)

dooger said:


> Neither - Jeep!

Click to collapse



 ...your question?

Also you answered to a question that was already answered...

so

Heard of YS Flight Simulator?


----------



## circuit1 (May 13, 2014)

NightRaven49 said:


> ...your question?
> 
> Also you answered to a question that was already answered...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No! 

Q. What is it


----------



## paper13579 (May 13, 2014)

circuit1 said:


> No!
> 
> Q. What is it

Click to collapse




Its a game where you fly a plane like in real life.

Crisps or chocolate?

Sent from my C2004 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## galaxys (May 13, 2014)

Chocolate.

boobs or noobs?


----------



## circuit1 (May 14, 2014)

Lisa64 said:


> Noobs!
> Where are you?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm in the third planet of our galaxy which is apparently called Earth.

Exam or Assignment?


----------



## harson0203 (May 14, 2014)

How about class cancel ? lol jk my answer is exam cuz short pain is better than long pain(assignment) 
your mother and your wife are drowning, who u gonna save?


----------



## Odinforce (May 14, 2014)

circuit1 said:


> I'm in the third planet of our galaxy which is apparently called Earth.
> 
> Exam or Assignment?

Click to collapse



I think you mean the third  planet of our solar system.

Exam, too lazy for assignments.

If you get the chance to kidnap Kim Yong Un, what would you do to him?

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## circuit1 (May 14, 2014)

Odinforce said:


> I think you mean the third  planet of our solar system.
> 
> Exam, too lazy for assignments.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll give him banana's to eat.

Describe a situation where you were a part of team and did something unique.


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (May 14, 2014)

circuit1 said:


> I'll give him banana's to eat.
> 
> Describe a situation where you were a part of team and did something unique.

Click to collapse



I was part of my state's football team and scored an own goalin the finals . We lost 

Same

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## urgo2x (May 14, 2014)

harson0203 said:


> How about class cancel ? lol jk my answer is exam cuz short pain is better than long pain(assignment)
> your mother and your wife are drowning, who u gonna save?

Click to collapse



My mother because you have only one mother and you can have another (new) wife.  - btw, terrible choice

Do you prefer dogs or cats and why?


----------



## Stuart Little (May 14, 2014)

harson0203 said:


> How about class cancel ? lol jk my answer is exam cuz short pain is better than long pain(assignment)
> your mother and your wife are drowning, who u gonna save?

Click to collapse



Save my wife of course
Carbon rom or cyanogenmod?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (May 14, 2014)

Carbon, but I prefer slim or liquid.

Your favorite ROM.

Flex • D950G • ROGERS • [STOCK - 4.2.2]
Note2 • T0LTE • ROGERS • Will03 SlimKAT • Plasma Kernel • V4A
DELL Venue 8 Pro • Win8.1
Monster N-Pulse Headphones


----------



## kozaxinan (May 14, 2014)

Eun-Hjzjined said:


> Your favorite ROM.

Click to collapse



Parandroid

What is your favorite Kernel? 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wind07 (May 14, 2014)

kozaxinan said:


> Parandroid
> 
> What is your favorite Kernel?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol kernels differ per device but for my device i prefer stock cm 11 kernel. 

HTC One(M8) or Samsung Galaxy S5?

Sent my AOSP Xperia P


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (May 14, 2014)

M8 if I absolutely had to choose. I don't really like either of them.

Favorite device specific feature. (Knock on, etc)

Flex • D950G • ROGERS • [STOCK - 4.2.2]
Note2 • T0LTE • ROGERS • Will03 SlimKAT • Plasma Kernel • V4A
DELL Venue 8 Pro • Win8.1
Monster N-Pulse Headphones


----------



## luqman98 (May 14, 2014)

STAMINA mode (Sony).

You?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## F4uzan (May 14, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> STAMINA mode (Sony).
> 
> You?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Knock On

Same.

#F4UZAN


----------



## kozaxinan (May 14, 2014)

Knock on 

Whick one; CWM vs TWRP?


----------



## FireWall123 (May 14, 2014)

CWM.

AOSP , PA or CM ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## ryh2013 (May 14, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> I will start college soon, how much trouble was it for you to root your phone / tablet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not much there is a tool on xda that assists you I believe it's called one root. I'll Google it and post it here.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Wind07 (May 14, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> CWM.
> 
> AOSP , PA or CM ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PA

Same

Sent my AOSP Xperia P


----------



## circuit1 (May 14, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> Knock On
> 
> Same.
> 
> #F4UZAN

Click to collapse



motion sensors (htc m8)

What u have done in the society for which u feel proud of yourself?


----------



## urgo2x (May 14, 2014)

circuit1 said:


> motion sensors (htc m8)
> 
> What u have done in the society for which u feel proud of yourself?

Click to collapse



I am a blood donor. 

Is it possible to pair a chest belt from Beurer PM 80 with an android device?


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 14, 2014)

Don't know
Can you?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 14, 2014)

kozaxinan said:


> Knock on
> 
> Whick one; CWM vs TWRP?

Click to collapse



CWM of course a custom cwm !

Sent from my PRO4006 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------




FireWall123 said:


> CWM.
> 
> AOSP , PA or CM ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



AOSP and maybe CM

Sent from my PRO4006 using Tapatalk


----------



## circuit1 (May 15, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> CWM of course a custom cwm !
> 
> Sent from my PRO4006 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



will u mind following the rules and ask the question rather then just answering?


----------



## NightRaven49 (May 15, 2014)

ofc

if not what is the point of this thread?


----------



## circuit1 (May 15, 2014)

NightRaven49 said:


> ofc
> 
> if not what is the point of this thread?

Click to collapse



exactly.

What is the world's first mainframe manufacturer?


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (May 15, 2014)

circuit1 said:


> exactly.
> 
> What is the world's first mainframe manufacturer?

Click to collapse



Dont know

Whats mainframe ?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## FoodAlmighty (May 15, 2014)

circuit1 said:


> exactly.
> 
> What is the world's first mainframe manufacturer?

Click to collapse



IBM 

In which country was Nicolas Tesla born?


----------



## alkesh95 (May 15, 2014)

Croatia i think
Will i get my exam hall ticket?  ( i have 9%attendance)

Sent from my C6502 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (May 15, 2014)

I don't know much about Indian education system...

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## vj_dustin (May 15, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> I don't know much about Indian education system...
> 
> Same.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



At 9% do you even care about the ticket? 

Which phone makes you feel that "this is the one", and I might not buy a new phone ever again?


----------



## Stuart Little (May 15, 2014)

circuit1 said:


> will u mind following the rules and ask the question rather then just answering?

Click to collapse



Oh im sorry just forgot it...

---------- Post added at 02:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------




vj_dustin said:


> At 9% do you even care about the ticket?
> 
> Which phone makes you feel that "this is the one", and I might not buy a new phone ever again?

Click to collapse



Hmm hard choice but i would say Google Nexus 5

Which is the best Touchwizz rom?


----------



## vj_dustin (May 15, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Oh im sorry just forgot it...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



4.1.2 Stock on my S2 

Do you feel like stock is enough and you don't need the custom stuff? 

Sent from Tapatalk 2 coz 4 sucks!


----------



## Aronuser (May 15, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> 4.1.2 Stock on my S2
> 
> Do you feel like stock is enough and you don't need the custom stuff?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk 2 coz 4 sucks!

Click to collapse



I need custom stuff really!


How often did you brick all of your devices? :laugh:


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (May 16, 2014)

Aronuser said:


> I need custom stuff really!
> 
> 
> How often did you brick all of your devices? :laugh:

Click to collapse



Never as its my first device and still running

Same

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AndroidReborn (May 16, 2014)

XxSTOMPERxX said:


> Never as its my first device and still running
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I never bricked my device? 
Is the Xiaomi mipad aka a 7.9 inch screen good for reading ebooks? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (May 16, 2014)

7.9 is great for reading. See my SIG. I have an 8" windows 8 tablet and reading on it is awesome.

Thinking of selling my dell to get an lg g pad 8.3.... Good idea or bad? Reasons please.

Flex • D950G • ROGERS • [STOCK - 4.2.2]
Note2 • T0LTE • ROGERS • Will03 SlimKAT • Plasma Kernel • V4A
DELL Venue 8 Pro • Win8.1
Monster N-Pulse Headphones


----------



## Stuart Little (May 16, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> 4.1.2 Stock on my S2
> 
> Do you feel like stock is enough and you don't need the custom stuff?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk 2 coz 4 sucks!

Click to collapse



Hmm i never liked the original Touchwizz stock rom on my Samsung Galaxy Note N7000
I have now XXLT4 240 Dpi v2.5 Multi-lang ROM on my note! ( Touchwizz rom )
That´s much better and smoother and the stock rom even the bloatware doesn´t matter anymore...
Just try it out!

Design ROM or Better Performance ROM?

---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 PM ----------




Eun-Hjzjined said:


> 7.9 is great for reading. See my SIG. I have an 8" windows 8 tablet and reading on it is awesome.
> 
> Thinking of selling my dell to get an lg g pad 8.3.... Good idea or bad? Reasons please.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sell your DELL because WIndows is not that good as android is! ( Just my opninion )

Which Android version is your favorite?


----------



## krzysieqq (May 16, 2014)

4.4.2 for me, what new feature you would like to see in new Android ?


----------



## Stuart Little (May 16, 2014)

krzysieqq said:


> 4.4.2 for me, what new feature you would like to see in new Android ?

Click to collapse



I wanna see in the stock version of the new android version(s) a feature that will do the same as  Beats Audio or Viper Audio ( only for rooted phones )
And then it has to be available on a non-rooted phone.
Viper Audio would be great! ( maybe a customized version by Google if they want )

Touchwizz Stock or Touchwizz custom rom?


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 16, 2014)

TouchWiz custom if compatible, Avast or Microsoft Security Essentials?

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 16, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> TouchWiz custom if compatible, Avast or Microsoft Security Essentials?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Microsoft Essentials ( I don't use microsoft essentials but I don't trust avast )

What's the best tool kit for rooted android?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 16, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Microsoft Essentials ( I don't use microsoft essentials but I don't trust avast )
> 
> What's the best tool kit for rooted android?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 I've never rooted a phone or tablet a day in my life but from what I've read on XDA  the Android debugging bridge , chocolate vanilla or strawberry ice cream?

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 16, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> I've never rooted a phone or tablet a day in my life but from what I've read on XDA  the Android debugging bridge , chocolate vanilla or strawberry ice cream?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks
Would you ever want to root your phone?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 16, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Thanks
> Would you ever want to root your phone?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



For my particular model of phone they have have an app with a one click root option,  but I still want to have a computer that back it up to Plus a computer that I wouldn't mind installing ADB on which I don't have a computer that can do both. what's your favorite ice cream, chocolate vanilla or strawberry?

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## circuit1 (May 16, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> For my particular model of phone they have have an app with a one click root option,  but I still want to have a computer that back it up to Plus a computer that I wouldn't mind installing ADB on which I don't have a computer that can do both. what's your favorite ice cream, chocolate vanilla or strawberry?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



chocolate

What you do when you are sitting in a meeting and get a strong feel to fart?


----------



## alkesh95 (May 16, 2014)

Chocolate

You ever did anything stupid in love?

Sent from my C6502 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 16, 2014)

circuit1 said:


> chocolate
> 
> What you do when you are sitting in a meeting and get a strong feel to fart?

Click to collapse



Act like you have to step into the doorway for a second and then let loose

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------




circuit1 said:


> chocolate
> 
> What you do when you are sitting in a meeting and get a strong feel to fart?

Click to collapse











Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Act like you have to step into the doorway for a second and then let loose what do you do when your car won't start and your battery in your cell phone is dead?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## paper13579 (May 16, 2014)

A. Never fell in love

Q. Nutella or peanut butter?

Sent from my C2004 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (May 16, 2014)

paper13579 said:


> A. Never fell in love
> 
> Q. Nutella or peanut butter?
> 
> Sent from my C2004 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



A. Nutella of course
Q. Ben & Jerrys Strawberry Cheesecake or Ben & Jerrys Cookie Dough

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## circuit1 (May 16, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> A. Nutella of course
> Q. Ben & Jerrys Strawberry Cheesecake or Ben & Jerrys Cookie Dough
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ben & Jerrys Cookie Dough :good:

was ur first phone a symbian from nokia?


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 16, 2014)

Right brand wrong model the 6085 flip phone what's your favorite music group?

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulincsys (May 16, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Right brand wrong model the 6085 flip phone what's your favorite music group?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Imagine dragons,

Who here had a hackintosh?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## alkesh95 (May 16, 2014)

I didn't
Who let the dog out? 

Sent from my C6502 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (May 17, 2014)

alkesh95 said:


> I didn't
> Who let the dog out?
> 
> Sent from my C6502 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Me 
What does the fox say ?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## shubh_007 (May 17, 2014)

XxSTOMPERxX said:


> Me
> What does the fox say ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Meooowwww

What is your real name? 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## alkesh95 (May 17, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Meooowwww
> 
> What is your real name?
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Alkesh Labana

Priyanka chopra is hot or superhot?> 

Sent from my C6502 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 17, 2014)

Hot
What's the weather atm?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## shubh_007 (May 17, 2014)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Hot
> What's the weather atm?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Even the weather is hot.

Which phone did you have when you joined xda?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## alkesh95 (May 17, 2014)

Samsung galaxy y gt-s5360

Am i crazy?

Sent from my C6502 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (May 17, 2014)

alkesh95 said:


> Samsung galaxy y gt-s5360
> 
> Am i crazy?
> 
> Sent from my C6502 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes
You like curvy women or skinny ??

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## shubh_007 (May 17, 2014)

XxSTOMPERxX said:


> Yes
> You like curvy women or skinny ??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Curvy

What is your age?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Stuart Little (May 17, 2014)

XxSTOMPERxX said:


> Yes
> You like curvy women or skinny ??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Don't like them both
Netherlands wins the WK or Brazil or Spain?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 17, 2014)

El greco00 said:


> Maybe Spain, but i hope in a big surprise with Belgium, so much wonderkids on that team!
> 
> What's the weather like in your city?

Click to collapse



25 celsius on day and now idk
Footbal netherlands or brazil?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 17, 2014)

El greco00 said:


> I hope Netherlands!
> 
> who will win the CL Final? Atletico or Real?

Click to collapse



I hope athletico because real madrid sucks

Надіслано від мого GT-N7000, використовуючи Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------




DanielBink said:


> I hope athletico because real madrid sucks
> Soaps or Police series
> 
> Надіслано від мого GT-N7000, використовуючи Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Надіслано від мого GT-N7000, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## Lemon_Lime`s (May 17, 2014)

> Soap or Police Series

Click to collapse



[A]-Police Series.
[Q]-If 2x7+[5+3x5]-4=

Sent from tapatalk using smartphone


----------



## luqman98 (May 18, 2014)

Then it is 30.

What internet package/speed did you use?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 18, 2014)

DSL 6k
Get around 900 kbps Download
Same

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (May 18, 2014)

150 KBps download speed 

Same

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (May 18, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Then it is 30.
> 
> What internet package/speed did you use?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wifi= 130 mb download 30 mb upload
Dataspeed = 128 kb download sooo baddd 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (May 18, 2014)

XxSTOMPERxX said:


> 150 KBps download speed
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Same as yours, but I'm pretty cool with it. 

Favourite sport? 

Sent from Tapatalk 2 coz 4 sucks!


----------



## scubbi (May 18, 2014)

Soccer. Velma or daphne?


----------



## ArmorD (May 18, 2014)

daphne. 

what's the best car you've driven?

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 18, 2014)

ArmorD said:


> daphne.
> 
> what's the best car you've driven?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ferrari 458 italia sold now...

Are u happy with your galaxy note 2?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (May 18, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Ferrari 458 italia sold now...
> 
> Are u happy with your galaxy note 2?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I think he is

Did u really had a ferrari ??

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ArmorD (May 18, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Ferrari 458 italia sold now...
> 
> Are u happy with your galaxy note 2?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah I absolutely love it! 
--------
He probably has had one since he sold it. 

Swedish or German cars? [emoji5]


Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 18, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Even the weather is hot.
> 
> Which phone did you have when you joined xda?
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hauwi ascend h866c , which is your favorite classic Bond ? [ excluding the new guy from Casino Royale and Skyfall]

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## circuit1 (May 18, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Hauwi ascend h866c , which is your favorite classic Bond ? [ excluding the new guy from Casino Royale and Skyfall]
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



don't listen to classic bonds.

katrina kaif vs pretty zinta?


----------



## Stuart Little (May 19, 2014)

ArmorD said:


> Yeah I absolutely love it!
> --------
> He probably has had one since he sold it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm swedish has got a awesome car "koenigsigg" and german has the top brands like audi so diffeluct choice

Audi or mercedes

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (May 19, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Hmm swedish has got a awesome car "koenigsigg" and german has the top brands like audi so diffeluct choice
> 
> Audi or mercedes
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Mercedes. Have had a couple myself(older ones though). 

Saab or Volvo? 

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 19, 2014)

ArmorD said:


> Mercedes. Have had a couple myself(older ones though).
> 
> Saab or Volvo?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Saab ! 

Ferrari or Lamboghini?!


----------



## vj_dustin (May 19, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Saab !
> 
> Ferrari or Lamboghini?!

Click to collapse



Since I can afford neither, I'll go full crazy & go for a Lambo Aventador.

Is there a better automobile show than BBC Top Gear?


----------



## Stuart Little (May 19, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> Since I can afford neither, I'll go full crazy & go for a Lambo Aventador.
> 
> Is there a better automobile show than BBC Top Gear?

Click to collapse



IDK

What´s your top 5 list of your favorite ROMS?


----------



## shubh_007 (May 19, 2014)

circuit1 said:


> Viper
> PAC
> CM
> ....
> ...

Click to collapse



Hide and seek

Why are you reading this question?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## circuit1 (May 19, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Hide and seek
> 
> Why are you *asking* this question?
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



because I'm curious to know what's happening in neighbouring planets

Do u like lollipop?


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 19, 2014)

circuit1 said:


> because I'm curious to know what's happening in neighbouring planets
> 
> Do u like lollipop?

Click to collapse



 I I like totise pops , do those rabbit TV USB sticks really work?

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## circuit1 (May 20, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> I I like totise pops , do those rabbit TV USB sticks really work?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



yes, they should work

what do u like most hero heroine fighting or loving each other?


----------



## Stuart Little (May 20, 2014)

circuit1 said:


> Viper
> PAC
> CM
> ....
> ...

Click to collapse



Hide And Seek
PAC or the original Paranoid ROM?


----------



## circuit1 (May 20, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Hide And Seek
> PAC or the original Paranoid ROM?

Click to collapse



pac

monitor or TV for PC?


----------



## luqman98 (May 20, 2014)

circuit1 said:


> pac
> 
> monitor or TV for PC?

Click to collapse



I would prefer TV if I had some money to spare.

Same.


----------



## circuit1 (May 20, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> I would prefer TV if I had some money to spare.
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



TV, no need to buy speakers.

same


----------



## Stuart Little (May 20, 2014)

circuit1 said:


> pac
> 
> monitor or TV for PC?

Click to collapse



TV for PC,
Viper audio or Beats audio?
I prefer Viper btw

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (May 20, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> TV for PC,
> Viper audio or Beats audio?
> I prefer Viper btw
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Beats cuz i use beats headphones too 

Same ?

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (May 20, 2014)

XxSTOMPERxX said:


> Beats cuz i use beats headphones too
> 
> Same ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Viper audio
Do you ever used viper audio?


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (May 20, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Viper audio
> Do you ever used viper audio?
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nah, I love the music as it is, without tinkering with the Equalizer or mods.

Current favorite TV show, keeping you super glued?


----------



## Stuart Little (May 20, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> Nah, I love the music as it is, without tinkering with the Equalizer or mods.
> 
> Current favorite TV show, keeping you super glued?

Click to collapse



Idk
Have you every used one of that audio systems?
You get defenitly 100%+ music experience

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Don_Rob (May 21, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Meooowwww
> 
> What is your real name?
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



"Anonymous" [emoji6]

Do you like your job?


----------



## Stuart Little (May 21, 2014)

Don_Rob said:


> "Anonymous" [emoji6]
> 
> Do you like your job?

Click to collapse



Yes i do

Do you come from the Netherlands?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (May 22, 2014)

My father comes from Norway, so in a way, yes.

My monster n pulse headphones headband snapped. What full size over-ear headphones should I get? My budget is around 350.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## circuit1 (May 22, 2014)

Eun-Hjzjined said:


> My father comes from Norway, so in a way, yes.
> 
> My monster n pulse headphones headband snapped. What full size over-ear headphones should I get? My budget is around 350.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



beats audio

what is the best and worst aspects of this life?


----------



## Stuart Little (May 22, 2014)

circuit1 said:


> beats audio
> 
> what is the best and worst aspects of this life?

Click to collapse



Idk
Girlfriend or Computer

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 22, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Idk
> Girlfriend or Computer
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I would choose a girlfriend if I had one so computer

Does anyone here like the Madea movies?

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 22, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> I would choose a girlfriend if I had one so computer
> 
> Does anyone here like the Madea movies?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't know about them...

Box or Dropbox?


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 22, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> I don't know about them...
> 
> Box or Dropbox?

Click to collapse



Dropbox although I prefer Google drive , chili dip or salsa dip for nachos?

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 22, 2014)

Hmm i don't like Google Drive...
I don't like Google apps and services except Android OS in main! 
Salsa dip yummy !!!


----------



## circuit1 (May 22, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Hmm i don't like Google Drive...
> I don't like Google apps and services except Android OS in main!
> Salsa dip yummy !!!

Click to collapse



salsa

which one u most prefer, cycle or bicycle?


----------



## Stuart Little (May 22, 2014)

circuit1 said:


> salsa
> 
> which one u most prefer, cycle or bicycle?

Click to collapse



It's the same???? 

Slimkat or Omni Rom?


----------



## ArmorD (May 22, 2014)

Fanta

what's your clothing style? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 22, 2014)

ArmorD said:


> Fanta
> 
> what's your clothing style?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



glasses
shirt/t-shirt
regular jeans
converse all-star

same


----------



## circuit1 (May 22, 2014)

husam666 said:


> glasses
> shirt/t-shirt
> regular jeans
> converse all-star
> ...

Click to collapse



glasses
underwear
shirt/T-shirt
jeans

do u trust strangers of xda?


----------



## Stuart Little (May 22, 2014)

circuit1 said:


> Omni
> 
> fanta or 7up?

Click to collapse



7up

Fanta or Cassis?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------




circuit1 said:


> glasses
> underwear
> shirt/T-shirt
> jeans
> ...

Click to collapse



No of course not.
I trust no one on the internet.

Fanta or cassis?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 22, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> 7up
> 
> Fanta or Cassis?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Neither I'm not a soda drinker any good recommendations for a touchscreen tablet laptop?

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (May 23, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Neither I'm not a soda drinker any good recommendations for a touchscreen tablet laptop?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Which platform has it to be?

Samsung With AOSP or HTC with AOSP?


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (May 23, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Which platform has it to be?
> 
> Samsung With AOSP or HTC with AOSP?

Click to collapse



Windows 8.1 , Samsung of course, what is the best hardware manufacturer of touch screen computers in your opinion

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 23, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Windows 8.1 , Samsung of course, what is the best hardware manufacturer of touch screen computers in your opinion
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Search for Lenovo Yoga !
This is a link that i have find the best one! ( it is on a bad server so it takes long by me to load page )
http://www.google.nl/aclk?sa=l&ai=CmaJzB_p-U6u-OaOljAbPsoHQC8LP0tQG6s2ft3zixM6QNwgAEAEgwcLYF1CpyM7i_P____8BYJHkmIWEGKAB9qnvzAPIAQGqBB9P0LpEhhCGjLPvKAdrd_j-pD4PEHmdfX9aTbN5iy6ZgAWQToAH8tWQM5AHAQ&sig=AOD64_3QWDeVCn9G5Ky8eDRHRVqkrfYeLQ&rct=j&q=&ved=0CFEQ0Qw&adurl=http://shop.lenovo.com/nl/nl/laptops/lenovo/yoga%3Fcid%3Dnl:sem:ZfyWnc%7Cg-c%26cid%3Dnl:sem:mjmZwF%7Cg-c&cad=rja

Windows or Ubuntu with Windows Emulator?


----------



## NightRaven49 (May 23, 2014)

Windows.

Android or iOS?


----------



## ArmorD (May 23, 2014)

wow that's bad... no. Android obviously 

plans for weekend? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 23, 2014)

Visit friends and be an unproductive little s**t like always
MIUI or sense?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 23, 2014)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Visit friends and be an unproductive little s**t like always
> MIUI or sense?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hard choice but i would prefer sense.
Xperia or Sense

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 23, 2014)

Sense
Xiaomi (latest phone) or fairphone?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 23, 2014)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Sense
> Xiaomi (latest phone) or fairphone?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Xiaomi cuz i don't know about fairphone
Mallorca or south spain?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TheArc (May 23, 2014)

@DanielBink Ooh that's hard. I'll have to say Mallorca.

What's your favorite gaming "Console"?

If I helped, don't hesitate to hit that Thanks button


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 23, 2014)

I never owned one (except a game boy...but I don't think you can count that)
But if I have to choose it's the PS3
Favourite series (would like to hear both: cartoon and rl series)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 24, 2014)

Vauvenal7 said:


> I never owned one (except a game boy...but I don't think you can count that)
> But if I have to choose it's the PS3
> Favourite series (would like to hear both: cartoon and rl series)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The Blacklist!

On the beach or in the club?


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 24, 2014)

Beach
Have you grilled yet? And if, how many times

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## COJR3 (May 24, 2014)

Not grilled

Your favorite drink?


----------



## ArmorD (May 24, 2014)

probably beer

same? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 24, 2014)

Beer
Favourite food?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## COJR3 (May 24, 2014)

Ali Nazik

Same?


----------



## galaxys (May 25, 2014)

Surfing


----------



## ArmorD (May 25, 2014)

Huh. 

Whatcha wearing?  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 25, 2014)

Clothes
You like night or day more?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## paper13579 (May 25, 2014)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Clothes
> You like night or day more?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Day

Pepsi or coke?

Press Thanks If I Helped!!


----------



## FireWall123 (May 25, 2014)

Pepsi.

MSI GE70 or Air 13.3" ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## galaxys (May 25, 2014)

MSI GE 70


Flowers or Trees?


----------



## FireWall123 (May 26, 2014)

Trees.

What do you think of the iPhone 6 unofficial prototype ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 26, 2014)

RNA, less junk
Biology or chemistry

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmorD (May 26, 2014)

Both, but I prefer chemistry. 

Thymine or uracil? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 26, 2014)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Beach
> Have you grilled yet? And if, how many times
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I think hundreds of times

Gin Tonic or Mojito?
Both are delicious drinks 

Sent from my PRO4006 using Tapatalk


----------



## alsgarage (May 28, 2014)

ArmorD said:


> Both, but I prefer chemistry.
> 
> Thymine or uracil?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not sure what those are.  If I drank those would I die or just vomit my brains out? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 29, 2014)

alsgarage said:


> Not sure what those are.  If I drank those would I die or just vomit my brains out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Idk
S5 or Xperia Look?


----------



## Vauvenal7 (May 30, 2014)

S5
Those are DNA/RNA bases btw
Puzzle or 3D puzzle?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## diimentio (May 30, 2014)

Vauvenal7 said:


> S5
> Those are DNA/RNA bases btw
> Puzzle or 3D puzzle?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



puzzle! idk what a 3D puzzle is lol

elephants or lions?


----------



## galaxys (May 31, 2014)

lions.

jungle or grass?


----------



## ArmorD (May 31, 2014)

grass

Simpsons or South Park(or any other similiar cartoon)? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 31, 2014)

Simpsons
S5 or HTC m8

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TheArc (May 31, 2014)

HTC M8, I dislike Samsung phones. Allot... 

Normal Bacon or Chicken Bacon?

Use the Thanks button if I helped


----------



## vj_dustin (May 31, 2014)

krishneelg3 said:


> HTC M8, I dislike Samsung phones. Allot...
> 
> Normal Bacon or Chicken Bacon?
> 
> Use the Thanks button if I helped

Click to collapse



No bacon :l

Favourite superhero? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 1, 2014)

Can't really decide
But I'd go with Batman cus he is just...Batman
Same

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jun 2, 2014)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Can't really decide
> But I'd go with Batman cus he is just...Batman
> Same
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Im like you can't pick a favorite but if I had to pick one I would pic Iron Man because he's got a computerized version of Alfred come on what's not to like about Tony Stark? What is your Favorite hot pocket flavor ?

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## paper13579 (Jun 4, 2014)

Idk what a hot pocket is.

Q. Would you rather eat ketchup for the rest of your life or have one arm removed from your body?


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 4, 2014)

Tough question
Maybe arm removed cus food is too delicious
South park or family guy?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Android300ZX (Jun 5, 2014)

Zantiszar said:


> Well its not common knowledge that  typos were invented by pirates and when youll be saying argh you really say hey you matey
> 
> Is this thread real and are we real and why am I communicating with you in the abandoned mine?
> 
> Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)

Click to collapse



This thread is real. You are communicating in an abandoned mine because you're a weirdo. 

If God exists then who created God?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 5, 2014)

A. 389
Q. How old is your momma?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (Jun 5, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> A. 389
> Q. How old is your momma?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



As old as superman

How do u guys think of these many questions ? 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 5, 2014)

XxSTOMPERxX said:


> As old as superman
> 
> How do u guys think of these many questions ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I get a juicy feeling of all this question xD
Same

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 5, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> I get a juicy feeling of all this question xD
> Same
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



The bored mind does wonders!

How often do you change phone covers?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 5, 2014)

I have only one cover  one for my S2 and one for my Note!


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 6, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> I have only one cover  one for my S2 and one for my Note!

Click to collapse



Blank answer .

Wheres your question ??

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 7, 2014)

danishaznita said:


> Blank answer .
> 
> Wheres your question ??
> 
> sent from my Sensation Xe

Click to collapse



Lol i forgot!

How are you guys today??


----------



## SvAlex (Jun 7, 2014)

Good 

How many gadgets you have?


----------



## Vmaster88 (Jun 8, 2014)

Two


Is the sun shining in your town right now?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 8, 2014)

A. Yes
Q. Same

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 8, 2014)

Nope .11PM in malaysia

How are you ?

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 8, 2014)

A. 
30 minuted until im done with working so im happy 
Q. 
Same

--- • Hit Thanks If I Helped You • --


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hung over, too little sleep...so yeah, awesome weekend, so I am happy 
Favourite song atm

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 9, 2014)

Ayano's Happiness Theory - IA
Teki-P aka Jin

Same.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## onesvip (Jun 9, 2014)

Ballbreaker - AC-DC 

What is your favourite phone?


----------



## F4uzan (Jun 10, 2014)

onesvip said:


> Ballbreaker - AC-DC
> 
> What is your favourite phone?

Click to collapse



Well, that's a hard question. But I'll pick OnePlus One

Same.

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## BrooklynNY (Jun 10, 2014)

Anyone cares to explain what F2FS is?


----------



## Jokerank-4PDA (Jun 12, 2014)

hi what question you would ask yourself


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 12, 2014)

Jokerank-4PDA said:


> hi what question you would ask yourself

Click to collapse



A. Would i be successfull ... ?
That was my question to myself ...

Q. Same


----------



## MarkusOSx (Jun 13, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> A. Would i be successfull ... ?
> That was my question to myself ...
> 
> Q. Same

Click to collapse



is there any android 4.4 build for LG GT540 Optimus ?


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 13, 2014)

No.

Which OS did you use in your PC/laptop?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 13, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> No.
> 
> Which OS did you use in your PC/laptop?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A. 
Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
Q.
Are you on Android your whole smartphone life or have u switched between operating systems?


--->Hit Thanks If I Helped You <---


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 14, 2014)

Switxhing between android (htc Sensation xe) and ios (ipad) 

Android for browsing , video etc etc 

Ios for watching anime and playing games 


Same question 

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## Altunaiji (Jun 14, 2014)

Maemo 5 - IOS - Android and stay there 

Whats your Top Question soo far ? :laugh:


----------



## F4uzan (Jun 15, 2014)

Altunaiji said:


> Maemo 5 - IOS - Android and stay there
> 
> Whats your Top Question soo far ? :laugh:

Click to collapse



Hmmh... Don't know 

Do you like Nutella ?

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## Targzip (Jun 15, 2014)

Yes.

Would you buy a phone with >6" screen?


----------



## F4uzan (Jun 15, 2014)

Targzip said:


> Yes.
> 
> Would you buy a phone with >6" screen?

Click to collapse



As long as it's not made by Apple, then yes.

Which Android version you like best now ?

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## galaxys (Jun 16, 2014)

4.4.3!

Whats your favorite red wine?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 16, 2014)

galaxys said:


> 4.4.3!
> 
> Whats your favorite red wine?

Click to collapse



Never had any :/

Ever been mugged?


----------



## dr.ngk (Jun 16, 2014)

Never
Aren't you not sane?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Exod1us (Jun 16, 2014)

dr.ngk said:


> Never
> Aren't you not sane?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Nop i'm not

What's the color of your hair ?


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 16, 2014)

Exod1us said:


> Nop i'm not
> 
> What's the color of your hair ?

Click to collapse



Black
When will samsung galaxy y get kitkat update?????

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 16, 2014)

Wait.... there are some EXPERIMENTAL cm11 builds for galaxy y.

What is your feeling after root your phone for first time?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 16, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Wait.... there are some EXPERIMENTAL cm11 builds for galaxy y.
> 
> What is your feeling after root your phone for first time?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A. 
It was a feeling like a fat kid has when I walks into a candy shop.
I was 13 or 14 when I rooted one of my first tablets.
I haven't got any knowledge of bootloops repairing etc. at that age so it was a short time of fun when my tablet seems to be death but now I now that my tablet that I have throwed into a trash can was just soft bricked .
I was able to repair it with odin but I didn't knew it on that age lol.

But now I don't play much with root apps except:
Titanium Backup Pro
2lines whatsapp
WSM tools for my MIUI phone and Xposed for my custom rom phones.

Q.
Same , @luqman98 this is a good question I like to know what other people will answer at your question 

--->Hit Thanks If I Helped You <---


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 17, 2014)

Rooted my One V  2 years ago when i was 12 ,  got the same feeling as the guy above me xD 
Feels great and at the same time affraid because immidiately after i rooted it , the phone bootloop  hahaha 

Same question as @luqman98 

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 18, 2014)

danishaznita said:


> Rooted my One V  2 years ago when i was 12 ,  got the same feeling as the guy above me xD
> Feels great and at the same time affraid because immidiately after i rooted it , the phone bootloop  hahaha
> 
> Same question as @luqman98
> ...

Click to collapse



Before rooting - I don't need it
While rooting - I DON'T NEED IT!!
After rooting - How was I running my device before.. 

Favourite juice? 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## F4uzan (Jun 18, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> Before rooting - I don't need it
> While rooting - I DON'T NEED IT!!
> After rooting - How was I running my device before..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmh.. watermelon

What custom ROM you flashed for the first time ?

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 18, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> Hmmh.. watermelon
> 
> What custom ROM you flashed for the first time ?
> 
> #F4UZAN : Team Optima

Click to collapse



An andromadus ROM...was CM 9 at that time, and quite buggy (on my HTC desire z).

Did you know about xda before you decided to root your devices? (I didn't^^)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 18, 2014)

Vauvenal7 said:


> An andromadus ROM...was CM 9 at that time, and quite buggy (on my HTC desire z).
> 
> Did you know about xda before you decided to root your devices? (I didn't^^)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Me neither.

Did you?


----------



## danishaznita (Jun 18, 2014)

No , lol

Reaction to your first bootloop?

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## professor_proton (Jun 18, 2014)

danishaznita said:


> No , lol
> 
> Reaction to your first bootloop?
> 
> sent from my Sensation Xe

Click to collapse



Adb logcat 


Favourite keyboard ?

Sent from my A500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Jun 18, 2014)

Google Keyboard.

Favourite social app?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## F4uzan (Jun 20, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Google Keyboard.
> 
> Favourite social app?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Uh... Tapatalk ? *didn't get the question right*

Anyway, apple or cherries ?

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jun 20, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> Uh... Tapatalk ? *didn't get the question right*
> 
> Anyway, apple or cherries ?
> 
> #F4UZAN : Team Optima

Click to collapse



Cherries does your phone have a built-in FM tuner?

Hit thanks if I helped u sent from SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah of course !
Same

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jun 20, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Yeah of course !
> Same
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 my phone is the  huawei ascend h866c so yes it has a built in radio . hi end unrooted phone or low end rooted phone?

Hit thanks if I helped u sent from SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## |>/\nte (Jun 20, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> my phone is the  huawei ascend h866c so yes it has a built in radio . hi end unrooted phone or low end rooted phone?
> 
> Hit thanks if I helped u sent from SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



High-end rooted one. A low-end rooted phone is like a completely stock high-end one.

Do you use f.m. radio on your phone?


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 20, 2014)

Rarely.

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jun 20, 2014)

|>/\nte said:


> High-end rooted one. A low-end rooted phone is like a completely stock high-end one.
> 
> Do you use f.m. radio on your phone?

Click to collapse



Yes because the radio in my vehicle doesn't work half the time

Hit thanks if I helped u sent from SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 20, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Yes because the radio in my vehicle doesn't work half the time
> 
> Hit thanks if I helped u sent from SM-T310 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Once a year. MAYBE! SO almost no!

What's the first app you freeze/uninstall in a device?


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Jun 20, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> Once a year. MAYBE! SO almost no!
> 
> What's the first app you freeze/uninstall in a device?

Click to collapse



The default Polaris Office app on my galaxy Tab because I can create text documents  much longer in length using eS file manager. Do you know how to get the poot app how to root Huawei phones if you have any suggestions on where I can find it PM me

Hit thanks if I helped u sent from SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 23, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> Once a year. MAYBE! SO almost no!
> 
> What's the first app you freeze/uninstall in a device?

Click to collapse



ChatOn & Facebook 

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With NeatROM

---------- Post added at 07:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 AM ----------

Same

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With NeatROM


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 23, 2014)

Some unneeded Google apps.

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jun 23, 2014)

Facebook and Twitter
Don't need those on my phone

What sport do you do in your free time?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## onesvip (Jun 23, 2014)

Biking 

Same


----------



## Lipa08 (Jun 23, 2014)

Paintball

Who would you do: nowadays old Britney Spears or badly mind twisted Miley Cyrus ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 27, 2014)

Idk 

Google apps or alterative apps out of Google Play Store?


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 27, 2014)

Google apps?
Java or C++?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## vj_dustin (Jun 27, 2014)

poison spyder said:


> Google apps?
> Java or C++?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



None. Hate programming. 

What's that one language you've always wanted to learn, other than your native of course.

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 27, 2014)

Arab and Korean.

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 27, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Arab and Korean.
> 
> Same.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Japan and swedish

Same


----------



## tauvixc (Jul 1, 2014)

When you have problem with your smartphone, where did you search the answer for first?
Google or xda?


----------



## VanillaNexus (Jul 2, 2014)

tauvixc said:


> When you have problem with your smartphone, where did you search the answer for first?
> Google or xda?

Click to collapse



I always go to XDA first be it that someone on here has had the same problem already and asked the question and a knowledgeable person already gave a useful tip or fix for the problem. 

I love google tho but it will just usually give me a walk around no real solution to the problem and a XDA link normally appears at the top of the list of search results anyway...

Question:

What is your favorite AOSP ROM, and why?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 2, 2014)

VanillaNexus said:


> I always go to XDA first be it that someone on here has had the same problem already and asked the question and a knowledgeable person already gave a useful tip or fix for the problem.
> 
> I love google tho but it will just usually give me a walk around no real solution to the problem and a XDA link normally appears at the top of the list of search results anyway...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



CM.
Trustworthy, guaranteed support once the device is enlisted. Quick bug fixes because of daily nightlies. And modifications galore.

Android L seems to have incorporated quite some xposed modules, available in Stock. 

Do you think soon (maybe 2-3 major updates later), custom roms will lose their purpose? 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 2, 2014)

tauvixc said:


> When you have problem with your smartphone, where did you search the answer for first?
> Google or xda?

Click to collapse



XDA , google has to much ads instead if helpfull help.

Clean AOSP rom or themed AOSP rom ?

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## TheArc (Jul 2, 2014)

Themed, Clean aosp contains the ugly holo blue.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 2, 2014)

TheArc said:


> Themed, Clean aosp contains the ugly holo blue.

Click to collapse



A. That's true 
Q. What was your question?


Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## TheArc (Jul 2, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> A. That's true
> Q. What was your question?
> 
> 
> Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .

Click to collapse



A - What's your favourite pastry food?
Q - How much can you bench press?


----------



## samhell (Jul 2, 2014)

A - About 86kg. *g*
Q - Whats your favourite Hulk-Movie and why?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 2, 2014)

samhell said:


> A - About 86kg. *g*
> Q - Whats your favourite Hulk-Movie and why?

Click to collapse



A. Hulk 1 i think so , i don't know why i have seen them but i cannot remember them.
Q. Cyanogenmod Trebuchet Launcher or Yahoo's Aviate Launcher?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 2, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> A. Hulk 1 i think so , i don't know why i have seen them but i cannot remember them.
> Q. Cyanogenmod Trebuchet Launcher or Yahoo's Aviate Launcher?

Click to collapse



None. One is too lacking other is too weird. Can't even set my widgets. 
I go for either TW stock or Nova prime.

Any reason you hate Android L?

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 2, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> None. One is too lacking other is too weird. Can't even set my widgets.
> I go for either TW stock or Nova prime.
> 
> Any reason you hate Android L?
> ...

Click to collapse



A. Whahahhaha exactly one really major and essential one ! Your battery is totally f*c*ed after installing play services !

Q. Best android version?

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 2, 2014)

KitKat

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 2, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> KitKat
> 
> Same.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kitkat ofcourse?
Android or windows or ios?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 2, 2014)

poison spyder said:


> Kitkat ofcourse?
> Android or windows or ios?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



A. Android
Q. 4.4.4 or 5.0 ( Android version ) ?

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## tauvixc (Jul 2, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> A. Android
> Q. 4.4.4 or 5.0 ( Android version ) ?

Click to collapse



Prefer to 4.4.4 . Because i never try 5.0 yet... And android 5.0 is running on ART, wich i think my phone can't handle that huge space... 

Sent from my SK17i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 2, 2014)

tauvixc said:


> Prefer to 4.4.4 . Because i never try 5.0 yet... And android 5.0 is running on ART, wich i think my phone can't handle that huge space...
> 
> Sent from my SK17i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Q. And your question is?

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## tauvixc (Jul 3, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Q. And your question is?
> 
> Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .

Click to collapse



High end chinesse branded phone, or low end korean/japan branded phone?

Sent from my SK17i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 3, 2014)

High end chines phone 

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .

---------- Post added at 07:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 AM ----------

Samsung or HTC

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## TheArc (Jul 3, 2014)

HTC 

Blondes or Brunettes?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 3, 2014)

A. Brunettes ! 
Q. Hot girls or trustable girls @TheArc

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## Christian Nothing (Jul 3, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> A. Brunettes !
> Q. Hot girls or trustable girls @TheArc
> 
> Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .

Click to collapse



A.Both ??
Q.Curvy or slims?

_Sent thru my beastly *LG G²* using *Tapatalk⁴* _


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 3, 2014)

A & Q. What are slims?

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## Christian Nothing (Jul 3, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> A & Q. What are slims?
> 
> Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .

Click to collapse



Slim girls, daah ???

_Sent thru my beastly *LG G²* using *Tapatalk⁴* _


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 3, 2014)

Christian Nothing said:


> Slim girls, daah ???
> 
> _Sent thru my beastly *LG G²* using *Tapatalk⁴* _

Click to collapse



Tell meee

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 4, 2014)

Can Android L preview run in dalvik mode?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 4, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Can Android L preview run in dalvik mode?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia E1 dual
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A. Idk
Q. How fast can you run in dalvik mode ? @luqman98


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 5, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> A. Idk
> Q. How fast can you run in dalvik mode ? @luqman98

Click to collapse



Not sure. But I can run at about 15kmph I think 

What's the longest you've ever ran/jogged? 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 5, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> Not sure. But I can run at about 15kmph I think
> 
> What's the longest you've ever ran/jogged?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



10 km/h.....

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 5, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> 10 km/h.....
> 
> Same.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



10KM
Same

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## GarrulousFactor (Jul 5, 2014)

10 km/h
Q: Can i use my PC from iPhone?


----------



## NightRaven49 (Jul 5, 2014)

GarrulousFactor said:


> 10 km/h
> Q: Can i use my PC from iPhone?

Click to collapse



Yes, if you know what VNC (Virtual Network Client) is and you know how to use it.

Q: Have you ever attempted to learn more than 3 languages?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 5, 2014)

NightRaven49 said:


> Yes, if you know what VNC (Virtual Network Client) is and you know how to use it.
> 
> Q: Have you ever attempted to learn more than 3 languages?

Click to collapse



A. No , only my native dutch and english .

B. Lock screen or open phone?

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 6, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> A. No , only my native dutch and english .
> 
> B. Lock screen or open phone?
> 
> Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .

Click to collapse



I prefer a swipe only lockscreen.
This way, accidental power ons don't do much damage and also I can set quick shortcuts. 






Same. 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## bigdan1985 (Jul 6, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> B. Lock screen or open phone?

Click to collapse



Swipe screen with no password. Probably should put one on though.

Ever had a eBay binge session?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 6, 2014)

bigdan1985 said:


> Swipe screen with no password. Probably should put one on though.
> 
> Ever had a eBay binge session?

Click to collapse



Nope,

Google + or Facebook or nothing?


----------



## FireWall123 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hmm, I use both :/

Same.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 6, 2014)

Both.

How fast is your ISP? Here is mine (wired ones).





Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## rbeavers (Jul 6, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Both.
> 
> How fast is your ISP? Here is mine (wired ones).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dead Slow on sprint network.

Why does sprint suck ?

Sent from my PHOTON Q using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 6, 2014)

I don't know.

Tuesday or Wednessday which day is better

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## ★Michaelo★ (Jul 6, 2014)

Wednesday 

Same 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jul 6, 2014)

Wednesday

Wednesday or Thursday?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 6, 2014)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Wednesday
> 
> Wednesday or Thursday?

Click to collapse



Wednesday

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 7, 2014)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Wednesday
> 
> Wednesday or Thursday?

Click to collapse



Thursday, nearer to the weekend. 

What's your usual weekend like?

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 7, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> Thursday, nearer to the weekend.
> 
> What's your usual weekend like?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Gaming , working , XDA , movies .

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .

---------- Post added at 07:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 AM ----------

Same

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## arfhel09 (Jul 7, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Gaming , working , XDA , movies .
> 
> Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



mixing music,gaming and gaming


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 7, 2014)

Gaming, tech news & sleeping lol

Do you have intention to own a Nexus device?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 7, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Gaming, tech news & sleeping lol
> 
> Do you have intention to own a Nexus device?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah maybe

Same

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 7, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Yeah maybe
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .

Click to collapse



Definitely. Gotta be satisfied with my GS2 for now!

Are you happy with your current device?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 7, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> Definitely. Gotta be satisfied with my GS2 for now!
> 
> Are you happy with your current device?

Click to collapse



I have also a SGS2 but i'm waiting for my money then i will buy LG G3 .
I'm done with Samsung.

Same

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jul 8, 2014)

Nope
Satisfied with my HTC one (m7)

Same


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 8, 2014)

SGS2 beastly

same

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes.

Which country you are in?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## onesvip (Jul 8, 2014)

Germany 

Same


----------



## galaxys (Jul 9, 2014)

USA.

Surfing or Swimming?


----------



## King_Rat (Jul 9, 2014)

Hell No!! (Not that I have anything against same gender relationships [of a sexual nature])...

What's your favorite ROM?? (Attempts to shut down thread) :lol:

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ©


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 9, 2014)

@King_Rat
A. I can't choose so i will make a Top 3.
1. Reserruction Remix
1/2. AOSB Project ROM
3. Revolution UX

Q. Same 

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Revolution UX ROM .


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 9, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> @King_Rat
> A. I can't choose so i will make a Top 3.
> 1. Reserruction Remix
> 1/2. AOSB Project ROM
> ...

Click to collapse



CM or Stock. Nothing else.

Unrooted Galaxy S5 or rooted Galaxy S4?


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 9, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> CM or Stock. Nothing else.
> 
> Unrooted Galaxy S5 or rooted Galaxy S4?

Click to collapse



Rooted galaxy s4 of course?

Same

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 9, 2014)

Unrooted Galaxy S5 with custom romming ability? @vj_dustin

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Revolution UX


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 9, 2014)

Rooted S4 without knox bootloader 

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 9, 2014)

Nunquam said:


> A. Clean stock rom.
> 
> Q. What would you ask to, a suddenly appeared, yourself from 30 years in the future?

Click to collapse



A.Is Apple dead?????

Q.same

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 9, 2014)

A. How hot is my girlfriend in your time bro?

Q. Same


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jul 9, 2014)

Wanna have a beer?

Same


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 9, 2014)

@VRDRBR of course NED will win 

NED will be champion of 2014?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 10, 2014)

A. My phone
Q. LG G3 ( 550 $ ) or a Nexus 5 (300 $) with game PC ( 600 $ )


----------



## Rektroid (Jul 10, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> A. My phone
> Q. LG G3 ( 550 $ ) or a Nexus 5 (300 $) with game PC ( 600 $ )

Click to collapse



A.N5 and gaming PC
Q.do you use google now daily?

Sent from my Amazon Tate using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 10, 2014)

Nope 
Same

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Fusion ROM


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 11, 2014)

Nope, removed the Google Search app from my phone.

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

I hate the Google Now app.
I just go to browser if i need to find something.

Same


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 11, 2014)

I use it quite a lot. 
Weather updates, also it gives up quick search results instead of opening links in the browser. 
Also good food searching nearby food joints. 

Do you have any use for Google voice? 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

I hate Google Voice also.

Same


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 11, 2014)

No because it didn't available in my country.

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

No
Same


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 11, 2014)

Nothing 

Your country name ?

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

The Netherlands
Same


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 11, 2014)

Malaysia.

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

Holland

Which forums are u also using?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 12, 2014)

Idk 
Same


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 12, 2014)

I dont know :c i really want that

Where is op? 

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 12, 2014)

Lol just the first post of this thread

What are you guys doing when you boot up for first time your new phone?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 12, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Lol just the first post of this thread
> 
> What are you guys doing when you boot up for first time your new phone?

Click to collapse



Oh, totally excited, I don't even blink, I just look at that boot animation with 100% concentration 

What about you? 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 12, 2014)

Me2 
Same


----------



## karandpr (Jul 12, 2014)

Check firmware version,kernel version and unlock developer options.

Who is John Galt ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 12, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Check firmware version,kernel version and unlock developer options.
> 
> Who is John Galt ?

Click to collapse



Answer:
John Galt is a character in Ayn Rand's novel Atlas Shrugged (1957). Although he is not identified by name until the last third of the novel, he is the object of its often-repeated question "Who is John Galt?" and of the quest to discover the answer.

As the plot unfolds, Galt is acknowledged to be a philosopher and inventor; he believes in the power and glory of the human mind, and the right of the individual to use his/her mind solely for him/herself. He serves as a highly individualist counterpoint to the collectivist social and economic structure depicted in the novel, in which society is based on oppressive bureaucratic functionaries and a culture that embraces mediocrity in the name of egalitarianism, which the novel interprets as the end result of socialistic idealism.

Question:
What are features that you want to be added to XDA ?


----------



## TheArc (Jul 13, 2014)

Answer - The app or site? You probably mean site right? If so then I'd like a live time trending, new posts and lonely post bars.

This is a good thing in my opinion. How it'll work?

Well the trending one will update when there is a topic being discussed intensively. As if so many people have replied and many have subscribed or rated it. The new section will work when a user just creates a thread. The lonely section is, when a thread hasn't been answered in 48 hours the posts will change time to time to let other posts appear.

Just a suggestion 

Question - If you won the lottery (200 Million) what would you do with that kind of money?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 13, 2014)

iamcray said:


> Fly around the world
> 
> Question: How are you doing today?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T210R using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm getting my house renovated, so everything's a mess + it's 40'C with extreme humidity here.
I've seen much better days :banghead:

What's the max temperature you've endured?

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## TheArc (Jul 13, 2014)

Answer - 29? I live in New Zealand and wonder how people in other countries can handle 30+. And here I am being a sissy and whining about 24 lol

What is your dream country? (A place you'd want to live)


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 13, 2014)

A. Swiss 
Q. What would you do with 1500 EURO ?


----------



## onesvip (Jul 13, 2014)

A. I would buy me a new PC 
Q. What is the biggest mistake, you've ever make?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 13, 2014)

A. Letting a girl go won't name here.
She was the love of my life....


Q. Same


----------



## TheArc (Jul 13, 2014)

A - For not visiting my father in hospital on the day I should've. Regret it every day :/. 

Same


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 13, 2014)

A. Telling friend my secret 

Q. Your country weather right now?

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 13, 2014)

Good.

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Win a OnePlus One!
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 13, 2014)

TheArc said:


> A - For not visiting my father in hospital on the day I should've. Regret it every day :/.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Sooo sad bro , your father knows that you love him from heaven.


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 13, 2014)

sbaragnaus_ said:


> ???

Click to collapse



A).Umm . Your question sir?

Q) your question 

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 13, 2014)

A. How are you today? @danishaznita

Q. Tapatalk or XDA Premium App ?


----------



## Humpie (Jul 13, 2014)

Xda premium! Who's gonna win the finals? Argentia or Germany? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 13, 2014)

@Humpie argentina will win.

Argentina or The Netherlands which one has fairest players??


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 13, 2014)

A. Yes. Lord of the Rings 3 is always highly entertaining. _Oh,_ you meant the world cup. Well, I enjoyed the fireworks show, does that count? (If I throw a rock out of the window, it hits Germany.)

Q. Who else didn't watch a single world cup match? (And is quite proud of it?)


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 13, 2014)

Not me.... but I rarely watch the match.

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Win a OnePlus One!
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 14, 2014)

Not me
Same

Sent from my LG-E610 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 14, 2014)

Didn't see either. And I'm so glad that is over, every site I visited was flooded with football talk/gags/trolls.

Indoor sports or outdoor sports?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 14, 2014)

Indoor
Same


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 14, 2014)

Both.

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Win a OnePlus One!
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## TheArc (Jul 14, 2014)

I'd have to say outdoor, and the question is - If you found out you only had three days to live. What would you do to make your last three days amazing?


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 14, 2014)

1) pray to god 
2) ask for forgiveness 
3) pay all debt
4) playing with your friend 
5) visit every place 
6) buy a supercar (if i hav money xD )
7) date with gf
@DanielBink. Ooo hey im fine     doing my homework 

Question = Same 

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 14, 2014)

*A. [Mod edit: Removed your answer b/c **it's inappropriate. Please keep it clean.]*

Q. Why is @danishaznita doing his homework while he is starving in 3 days  ?


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 14, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> *A. [Mod edit: Removed your answer b/c **it's inappropriate. Please keep it clean.]*
> 
> Q. Why is @danishaznita doing his homework while he is starving in 3 days  ?

Click to collapse



Who knows 

Question = Same

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## Rektroid (Jul 18, 2014)

danishaznita said:


> Who knows
> 
> Question = Same
> 
> sent from my Sensation Xe

Click to collapse



A:IDK
Q:do you reddit? If so what's your /u/?

Sent from my Amazon Tate using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hooligan007 (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes I do (more of a lurker in reddit)
Desert_planner

In YouTube what's your favorite type of videos.. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 19, 2014)

hooligan007 said:


> Yes I do (more of a lurker in reddit)
> Desert_planner
> 
> In YouTube what's your favorite type of videos..
> ...

Click to collapse



Random!!
Though I have a few subs like C&H, ERB, Lindsey etc.

What's the one song you'd recommend to everyone right now?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 19, 2014)

Prayer In C - Mark Shulz

Who wants also hot girls as character in Call Of Duty ?


----------



## Rektroid (Jul 20, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Prayer In C - Mark Shulz
> 
> Who wants also hot girls as character in Call Of Duty ?

Click to collapse



Metal gear solid. 
Have you ever been NOSCOPED?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 20, 2014)

Idk what it is ?

Who wants also hot girls as chooseable character in Call Of Duty ?


----------



## TheArc (Jul 20, 2014)

I would totally go for that. Some of these characters in the game scare me a bit. 

What is your most favourite moment?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 20, 2014)

TheArc said:


> I would totally go for that. Some of these characters in the game scare me a bit.
> 
> What is your most favourite moment?

Click to collapse



When i see the boot animation of Call Of Duty Games on my XBOX 360 

Same


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 20, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> When i see the boot animation of Call Of Duty Games on my XBOX 360
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



When ever i do a headshot in cod....?

Same

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 20, 2014)

Reaching a new camo for my weapon in COD 

Same


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jul 20, 2014)

Best moment so far: acing hardest test and getting into the lab for that 

Same


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 20, 2014)

I already said it 

COD Or BF ?


----------



## Assalitore (Jul 20, 2014)

BF all day long!

Same


----------



## black_king (Jul 21, 2014)

Is this a question? Battlefield all sure.

iOS or Android?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 21, 2014)

A. Don't get me wrong but a few months ago was i commiting to get maybe a iOS Device 
But now i saw finally something new in Android !
The LG G3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











It's defenitly my lovely dream device .
But i'm a student so i have to save money before i can reach that 550€
I still need some 150€ and i will get the phone defenitly at 5 September.

Q. The LG G3 or S5


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Jul 21, 2014)

Whatever floats your boat
For me it would be the G3 cus I don't really like touchwiz (well, the swipe to call/message in contacts is the only one I really like) 

When will Razer nabu finally be available?


----------



## TheArc (Jul 21, 2014)

When they release it? Lol

Darude - Sandstorm is the best song ever ? *random af*

Q - What do you use? Laptop or a Desktop.


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 21, 2014)

I prefer laptop.

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Win a OnePlus One!
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 21, 2014)

Laptop
Same


----------



## onesvip (Jul 21, 2014)

Laptop 
Same


----------



## shivam2004 (Jul 22, 2014)

How do i give thanks to someone ?


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 22, 2014)

onesvip said:


> Laptop
> Same

Click to collapse



Both actually. For odin flashes, desktop, usually laptop.




shivam2004 said:


> How do i give thanks to someone ?

Click to collapse



In the tapatalk app, click on a post and press thanks, in browser just press the thanks button.
PS: no thanks in OT.

Q. If earth was going to be stuck with unchangeable weather forever, what conditions would you keep?

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 22, 2014)

Cloudy 20 c
Same


----------



## karandpr (Jul 22, 2014)

Dark and stormy ...

Same


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 22, 2014)

A. Already said
Q. Movies or games on vacation?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 22, 2014)

Neither...I would sleep all day long...Probably movies since I watch them while sleeping...

Do you like Cthulu Mythos ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 22, 2014)

Lol ! 
Idk about that name

Action Movies Or Horror movies ?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 22, 2014)

Horror movies . 

Bring a sword to gunfight or gun to a swordfight ?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 22, 2014)

Gun to a swordfight obviously. The swordsmen cannot deflect your bullets! 

Green tea, sweet tea, hot tea or iced tea?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 22, 2014)

No tea only coffee

Coke or pepsi?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 22, 2014)

Both
Same


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 22, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Both
> Same

Click to collapse



Neither. Thums Up for me 

What would you add to cranberry juice to make a new drink?


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 22, 2014)

Sugar 

If you're on samsung , goto dialer and type *#0*# then tap on the sensors and choose test image . Then a pic of "chihuahua"(i think) appear , Why thats there ?

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 23, 2014)

danishaznita said:


> Sugar
> 
> If you're on samsung , goto dialer and type *#0*# then tap on the sensors and choose test image . Then a pic of "chihuahua"(i think) appear , Why thats there ?
> 
> sent from my Sensation Xe

Click to collapse



Woah, that's a freaky chihuahua.
I guess it's for the lulz.






What's your favorite response to something funny? (Lol,rofl lmao.. etc etc..)

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## TheArc (Jul 23, 2014)

I would say "lmao".

Bungee Jump off the highest tower in the world (Dubai) or Water Board the Amazon River?


----------



## poison spyder (Jul 23, 2014)

TheArc said:


> I would say "lmao".
> 
> Bungee Jump off the highest tower in the world (Dubai) or Water Board the Amazon River?

Click to collapse



Bungee jumping?

Same

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 23, 2014)

Bungeeeee jump , you get to record it too!Cause I dont want to die in amazon riverxD 

Same

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## TheArc (Jul 23, 2014)

I'd do Bungee Jumping as well XD and ahaha you have an equal chance of getting hurt on both events.

Oreos or Tim Tams? If you don't know what they are, google it


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 23, 2014)

Oreos bc the instructions XD

G3 or S5?


-Sent from Guy's phone via Tapatalk
>Sammy Note 10.1: stock, no root
>Sammy S3 stock, no root


----------



## F4uzan (Jul 25, 2014)

Daego Suigetsuba said:


> G3, cause I'm an lg man.
> Custom or stock rom?
> 
> My phone, my posts. Capiche?
> (Stock Rooted LGL45C)

Click to collapse



A custom stock 

Flip your phone backwards then drop it, will it explode ?

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## galaxys (Jul 26, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> A custom stock
> 
> Flip your phone backwards then drop it, will it explode ?
> 
> #F4UZAN : Team Optima

Click to collapse



No, it just hallucinates!

Preferred travel by plane or train?


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 26, 2014)

Train.

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Win a OnePlus One!
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## vj_dustin (Jul 26, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Train.
> 
> Same.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



By train, if with friends.
By plane if alone!

What's your favorite phone in the market right now?


----------



## F4uzan (Jul 26, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> By train, if with friends.
> By plane if alone!
> 
> What's your favorite phone in the market right now?

Click to collapse



iPhone ! It looks so awesome and it's so customizable !!   lol no, kidding, it's LG G3.

If your phone choice is limited to iPhone and Windows Phone, which will you choose ?

#F4UZAN : Optima Team


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Jul 26, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> iPhone ! It looks so awesome and it's so customizable !!   lol no, kidding, it's LG G3.
> 
> If your phone choice is limited to iPhone and Windows Phone, which will you choose ?
> 
> #F4UZAN : Optima Team

Click to collapse



A:I think iphone. At least it has JailBreak, so you can use Cydia. Windows Phone is more closed than ios. 

Q: Has anyone tried Modern Combat 5? What do you think about graphics? I think that they're horrible... I'm on M8 with max graphics and they're a disaster. I prefer MC4, do you?

Inviato dal mio HTC One_M8 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## F4uzan (Jul 26, 2014)

AlbertoSONIC said:


> A:I think iphone. At least it has JailBreak, so you can use Cydia. Windows Phone is more closed than ios.
> 
> Q: Has anyone tried Modern Combat 5? What do you think about graphics? I think that they're horrible... I'm on M8 with max graphics and they're a disaster. I prefer MC4, do you?
> 
> Inviato dal mio HTC One_M8 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Uh... I don't up to these game stuff. But I have played MC4 once (ONCE  ) and I must say I agree.

What happens when Android doesn't exist ?

#F4UZAN : Optima Team


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Jul 26, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> Uh... I don't up to these game stuff. But I have played MC4 once (ONCE  ) and I must say I agree.
> 
> What happens when Android doesn't exist ?
> 
> #F4UZAN : Optima Team

Click to collapse



We make it again! Seriously, like i said, i think i'll #swithtoios. I don't even consider WP8

Inviato dal mio HTC One_M8 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## F4uzan (Jul 27, 2014)

AlbertoSONIC said:


> We make it again! Seriously, like i said, i think i'll #swithtoios. I don't even consider WP8
> 
> Inviato dal mio HTC One_M8 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'll switch to old Nokias... Anyway, what's your question ?

Okay, I'll ask mine :

Favorite game genre in Android phone ? 

#F4UZAN : Optima Team


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 27, 2014)

@F4uzan
Race games and shooters both !

iOS on iPhone 5S without jailbreak or a rooted budget android device with a 1Ghz single core processor?


----------



## TheArc (Jul 27, 2014)

@binkfeed Omfg you changed your name to that XD ?? Yes!!

I would pick iOS even though I dislike it but I can't bare a slow phone. 

My question is would you go to Bora Bora or Hawaii for a holiday?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 27, 2014)

Hawaii

A quad core 2Ghz processor Android phone with 38MP camera or a Octa Core 3,2 Ghz  processor Android Phone with 1MP camera ?


----------



## thalada (Jul 27, 2014)

binkfeed said:


> Hawaii
> 
> A quad core 2Ghz processor Android phone with 38MP camera or a Octa Core 3,2 Ghz  processor Android Phone with 1MP camera ?

Click to collapse



A quad core mobile with 38mp.

Vodka or scotch? 

Sent from my C6902 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzo19 (Jul 27, 2014)

Scotch 

Would rather have a cat, a dog or a smartphone?

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Jul 27, 2014)

Mezzo19 said:


> Scotch
> 
> Would rather have a cat, a dog or a smartphone?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



A: Dog
Q: What do you do if your device is modded and you have to send it in repair center but you cannot remove root and/or custom rom/kernel/recovery? Do you destroy it to prevent repair center to check if it's rooted? 

Inviato dal mio HTC One_M8 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## F4uzan (Jul 27, 2014)

AlbertoSONIC said:


> A: Dog
> Q: What do you do if your device is modded and you have to send it in repair center but you cannot remove root and/or custom rom/kernel/recovery? Do you destroy it to prevent repair center to check if it's rooted?
> 
> Inviato dal mio HTC One_M8 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Prevent it, on my country the service center is dumb, I can easily outsmart it.

Favorite pet animal ?


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Jul 27, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> Prevent it, on my country the service center is dumb, I can easily outsmart it.
> 
> Favorite pet animal ?

Click to collapse



Dogs and Hamsters:


Spoiler
















Do you care about LTE compatibility of your smartphone? 



Inviato dal mio HTC One_M8 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzo19 (Jul 27, 2014)

AlbertoSONIC said:


> Dogs and Hamsters:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...

Click to collapse



No, for HSDPA is fast enough for mobile surfing. When I need to download a lot of data I do it at home. 

Do you always buy a phone from the same company or is the label irrelevant?

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Jul 27, 2014)

Mezzo19 said:


> No, for HSDPA is fast enough for mobile surfing. When I need to download a lot of data I do it at home.
> 
> Do you always buy a phone from the same company or is the label irrelevant?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I tried a lot of companys: Samsung, LG, Sony... But i think that HTC is the best. Yeah, i know, they could make smaller bezels, but HTC Sense is a big premium. 

PS4 or Xbox One?

Inviato dal mio HTC One_M8 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 27, 2014)

XBOX One
Same


----------



## TheArc (Jul 27, 2014)

I have a PS4 so PS4 XD

Would rather have a pet giraffe or a pet sloth?


----------



## Mezzo19 (Jul 27, 2014)

TheArc said:


> I have a PS4 so PS4 XD
> 
> Would rather have a pet giraffe or a pet sloth?

Click to collapse



Giraffe.

Would you prefer pure android, sense, sammy, or ...?
Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Jul 27, 2014)

Mezzo19 said:


> Giraffe.
> 
> Would you prefer pure android, sense, sammy, or ...?
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Sense for sure.

Do you put a cover on your phone?

Inviato dal mio HTC One_M8 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzo19 (Jul 27, 2014)

AlbertoSONIC said:


> Sense for sure.
> 
> Do you put a cover on your phone?
> 
> Inviato dal mio HTC One_M8 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sometimes. But I prefer having no cover. 
What are the advantages of sense?


Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Jul 27, 2014)

Mezzo19 said:


> Sometimes. But I prefer having no cover.
> What are the advantages of sense?
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It's beautifull, it's fast, it's simple but it has everything you need. I can't live without it. When i switched to Note 3 from HTC One M7, the first thing i've lost was Sense. Now i'm on HTC One M8 and i'm simply enjoying it. 

What's your favourite keyboard on Android? 


Inviato dal mio HTC One_M8 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 27, 2014)

The original AOSP 4.4 keyboard 

5-6 inch phone for gaming or a Tablet 7-11 inch for gaming?


----------



## jma9454 (Jul 27, 2014)

binkfeed said:


> The original AOSP 4.4 keyboard
> 
> 5-6 inch phone for gaming or a Tablet 7-11 inch for gaming?

Click to collapse



A 7 inch tablet for gaming. Either nexus 7 or (in my dreams) Xiaomi Mipad.

OnePlus One or wait for 2 months for nexus 6?


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Jul 28, 2014)

jma9454 said:


> A 7 inch tablet for gaming. Either nexus 7 or (in my dreams) Xiaomi Mipad.
> 
> OnePlus One or wait for 2 months for nexus 6?

Click to collapse



Nexus 6.. OnePlusOne is great, but OnePlus lied on some thing. Like phone's size. It's simply unacceptable. 

80 inch TV or 300 inch projector?

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## F4uzan (Jul 28, 2014)

AlbertoSONIC said:


> Nexus 6.. OnePlusOne is great, but OnePlus lied on some thing. Like phone's size. It's simply unacceptable.
> 
> 80 inch TV or 300 inch projector?
> 
> Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



80 inch TV, I never use projector 

CM or AOSP ?

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Jul 28, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> 80 inch TV, I never use projector
> 
> CM or AOSP ?
> 
> #F4UZAN : Team Optima

Click to collapse



Since i have nothing to lose, i prefer CM...

Call of duty Ghosts or Battlefield 4?

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## F4uzan (Jul 28, 2014)

AlbertoSONIC said:


> Since i have nothing to lose, i prefer CM...
> 
> Call of duty Ghosts or Battlefield 4?
> 
> Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



CoD 

Do you like meme and rage faces ? If yes, what's your favorite ? (If not, you should see one )

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## androidfreak70 (Jul 29, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> CoD
> 
> Do you like meme and rage faces ? If yes, what's your favorite ? (If not, you should see one )
> 
> #F4UZAN : Team Optima

Click to collapse



the LOL! face 

You like a smartphone with on screen navbars or a hardware buttons?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## |>/\nte (Jul 29, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> the LOL! face
> 
> You like a smartphone with on screen navbars or a hardware buttons?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Whatever. Doesn't really matter for me.

Memes or emoticons/emojis?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Jul 29, 2014)

|>/\nte said:


> Whatever. Doesn't really matter for me.
> 
> Memes or emoticons/emojis?

Click to collapse



MEMES!

Stock launcher or a downloaded one like nova/EX/next etc..?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## |>/\nte (Jul 29, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> MEMES!
> 
> Stock launcher or a downloaded one like nova/EX/next etc..?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Stock one. Sony's ui rocks.

Same question as above...


----------



## androidfreak70 (Jul 29, 2014)

|>/\nte said:


> Stock one. Sony's ui rocks.
> 
> Same question as above...

Click to collapse



Sony UI sure! looks close to google UI little 

Desktop PC or laptop?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Jul 29, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Sony UI sure! looks close to google UI little
> 
> Desktop PC or laptop?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Desktop PC for gaming and laptop for other things. Steam allows to play games on DeskTop PC and stream them to laptop, so you don't need a powerfull laptop. This is the best solution, at least for me..

Qualcomm, Mediatek, Intel or Samsung for mobile CPU?

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Jul 29, 2014)

AlbertoSONIC said:


> Desktop PC for gaming and laptop for other things. Steam allows to play games on DeskTop PC and stream them to laptop, so you don't need a powerfull laptop. This is the best solution, at least for me..
> 
> Qualcomm, Mediatek, Intel or Samsung for mobile CPU?
> 
> Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Qualcomm 

Stock rom or custom rom?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Jul 29, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Qualcomm
> 
> Stock rom or custom rom?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Custom ROM! 

Which is the best 2014 Android device? 

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Jul 29, 2014)

AlbertoSONIC said:


> Custom ROM!
> 
> Which is the best 2014 Android device?
> 
> Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Umm... XPERIA Z2!!!

Phone or tablet?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Jul 29, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Umm... XPERIA Z2!!!
> 
> Phone or tablet?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Phablet! 

Ubuntu or Windows? 

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TechMinerUK (Jul 29, 2014)

Windows for gaming, Ubuntu for general use

If android was a person, what would he/she be?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Jul 29, 2014)

AlbertoSONIC said:


> Phablet!
> 
> Ubuntu or Windows?
> 
> Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well i didn't used Ubuntu. So WINDOWS! 
What's your best gaming console?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Jul 29, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Well i didn't used Ubuntu. So WINDOWS!
> What's your best gaming console?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I own a PS4, so i must say... PS4! 

Tapatalk 4 or XDA App? 

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Jul 29, 2014)

AlbertoSONIC said:


> I own a PS4, so i must say... PS4!
> 
> Tapatalk 4 or XDA App?
> 
> Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Tapatalk 

Superuser or SuperSU??

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## startracker (Jul 29, 2014)

Why are we here

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Jul 29, 2014)

startracker said:


> Why are we here
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Wow... You were able to go off topic even in the off topic section. Well done! 



androidfreak70 said:


> Tapatalk
> 
> Superuser or SuperSU??
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I prefer SuperSU. I use it since the beginning, i can't live without it. 

What do you thing about Off topic section? 

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Jul 29, 2014)

AlbertoSONIC said:


> I prefer SuperSU. I use it since the beginning, i can't live without it.
> 
> What do you thing about Off topic section?
> 
> Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Looking for funny & intersting posts to reply 

Is dual boot good thing?


startracker said:


> Why are we here
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



To answer question and ask one!

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## startracker (Jul 29, 2014)

Who am I?  What is this place called?  

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Jul 29, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Looking for funny & intersting posts to reply
> 
> Is dual boot good thing?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Dualboot is a great thing. I have ThreeBoot configuration: Ubuntu, Windows 8.1 and Mac Os X Lion (even if i'm not on an Apple laptop). 






startracker said:


> Who am I?  What is this place called?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Man you have to answer the question which got asked the user in the post above. In this case you have to answer my question.

Question: PS Vita, 3DS or Nvidia Shield?

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## startracker (Jul 29, 2014)

AlbertoSONIC said:


> Dualboot is a great thing. I have ThreeBoot configuration: Ubuntu, Windows 8.1 and Mac Os X Lion (even if i'm not on an Apple laptop).
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am an idiot, I don't know anything  I am a. Noob ft jh

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Jul 29, 2014)

startracker said:


> I am an idiot, I don't know anything  I am a. Noob ft jh
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Oh, that may be a problem. I'd like to help you: first of all, you're Star Tracker. 

Question: same above...

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzo19 (Jul 29, 2014)

AlbertoSONIC said:


> Dualboot is a great thing. I have ThreeBoot configuration: Ubuntu, Windows 8.1 and Mac Os X Lion (even if i'm not on an Apple laptop).
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PS Vita.
Which custom rom you like best?


----------



## startracker (Jul 29, 2014)

Yed

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## androidfreak70 (Jul 29, 2014)

startracker said:


> I am an idiot, I don't know anything  I am a. Noob ft jh
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Nope you are NOT! And you know that right? 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## startracker (Jul 29, 2014)

I mean yes 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## androidfreak70 (Jul 29, 2014)

AlbertoSONIC said:


> Dualboot is a great thing. I have ThreeBoot configuration: Ubuntu, Windows 8.1 and Mac Os X Lion (even if i'm not on an Apple laptop).
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Shield?

Why you like XDA?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Jul 29, 2014)

Mezzo19 said:


> PS Vita.
> Which custom rom you like best?

Click to collapse



My favourite Stock based rom is Android Revolution HD by @Mike1986 (based on HTC Sense 6 stock rom);
My favourite AOSP based roms are CM11 (i like to have a lot of personalization) and SlimKat, very very fast and smooth.



androidfreak70 said:


> Shield?
> 
> Why you like XDA?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Because i think that this is the best place to talk about the things we love. 



startracker said:


> Did GM PC FM ox TN over my voice to kcx SF h'm mid DHL HD in for odd an I ask:thumbup::thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Ok, he's crazy. We can't do anything... 


If you use a custom kernel, do you underVOLT your phone's CPU?




Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## startracker (Jul 29, 2014)

Did GM PC FM ox TN over my voice to kcx SF h'm mid DHL HD in for odd an I ask:thumbup::thumbdown:

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't understand what you're asking.....

How do you get to the school?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Win a OnePlus One!
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Jul 29, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> I don't understand what you're asking.....
> 
> How do you get to the school?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pretty good.. I cannot complain! 

Where do you go on holiday? 

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 29, 2014)

Europe Parc - Germany ! 
 Same


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Jul 29, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Europe Parc - Germany !
> Same

Click to collapse



LegoLand, Germany! 

P.S. Someone sent me a whatsapp message where he asked which is my destination... I don't know who he is and how he got my number! 

Question: Is he someone here?

EDIT: He was my uncle.... He asked that in english even if he's italian, so i did not realized that he was him. Plus, he has a lot of phone number and i did not save it yet! 

Question #2: Where do you go on Holiday?
Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm also going to the beach today 

LG G3 UI or Touchwizz UI ( S5 version )

Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Jul 30, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I'm also going to the beach today
> 
> LG G3 UI or Touchwizz UI ( S5 version )
> 
> Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.

Click to collapse



Touchwiz UI (S5 version) is better... 

Black or white as phone colour? 

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 30, 2014)

I can't decide which one is better.
The color has to fit with the design of the phone .
Galaxy S5 should be black and LG G3 should be white .
How better the design is of the phone how less you need a dark phone 

Same

Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Jul 30, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I can't decide which one is better.
> The color has to fit with the design of the phone .
> Galaxy S5 should be black and LG G3 should be white .
> How better the design is of the phone how less you need a dark phone
> ...

Click to collapse



I prefer white phones... They're more beautiful! But think that the best colour is sky blue. An example? The incoming HTC One M8 in blue color:







Which one do you prefer?
-16GB + MicroSD Card support 
-32GB without MicroSD Card support



Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 30, 2014)

32GB without micro sd support !

LG G3 or Note 3 ?

Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Jul 30, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> 32GB without micro sd support !
> 
> LG G3 or Note 3 ?
> 
> Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.

Click to collapse



LG G3! Wii or Wii U?

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## |>/\nte (Jul 30, 2014)

AlbertoSONIC said:


> LG G3! Wii or Wii U?
> 
> Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wii u. If I want workout, I'd rather go to a gym.

Ppsspp or real ps vita?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 30, 2014)

Real PS Vita

FPS Games or Race Games
Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 30, 2014)

Both.

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Win a OnePlus One!
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 30, 2014)

FPS Games 

FPS Games on Tablets or FPS Gaming on 5+ inch phones?

Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 30, 2014)

Fps games on tablet , because of bigger battery and screen space 

Nvidia tablet shield . Worth it ?

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 30, 2014)

I don´t know about it bro ....

I have at the moment a Galaxy S2 because my Galaxy Note is defect 
I have soon in 2-3 months 500-600 euro, my plan is to buy the LG G3 !
Is it better to buy the LG G2 and a Galaxy Tab 3 or one LG G3 ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 30, 2014)

a1516549 said:


> I would take LG G3 because I'm not the biggest fan of tablets :silly:
> 
> Xiaomi mi4 or older/slower phone from known manufacturer?

Click to collapse



I don´t like to import stuff so no Xiaomi mi4 for me 

Import phone or right away out shop ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Jul 30, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I don´t like to import stuff so no Xiaomi mi4 for me
> 
> Import phone or right away out shop ?

Click to collapse



Right away out shop!

Flying or walking underground? 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 30, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Right away out shop!
> 
> Flying or walking underground?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Flying 

Official XDA Premium app or Tapatalk?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Jul 30, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Flying
> 
> Official XDA Premium app or Tapatalk?

Click to collapse



Already asked  TAPATALK!!!

Black themed ROMS or light themed ones??

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 30, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Already asked  TAPATALK!!!
> 
> Black themed ROMS or light themed ones??
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don´t remember that you answered it 

A. I like them both, can´t decide !
Q. FIFA 14 on Android or XBOX?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Jul 30, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I don´t remember that you answered it
> 
> A. I like them both, can´t decide !
> Q. FIFA 14 on Android or XBOX?

Click to collapse



On android. Because of alot easier control system 

Call Of Duty: Ghosts or Black Ops 2?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 30, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> On android. Because of alot easier control system
> 
> Call Of Duty: Ghosts or Black Ops 2?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol controls are always easier on consoles 
A. 
Black Ops 2 i don´t have Ghosts 
I´m waiting on MW AW !

Q.
Downloading paid apps from the internet or buying apps in the play store?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Jul 30, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Lol controls are always easier on consoles
> A.
> Black Ops 2 i don´t have Ghosts
> I´m waiting on MW AW !
> ...

Click to collapse



Well... Ehhh...... download them, not all of them worth buying specially games..

Q 
Slow but heavy or light but fast?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 30, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Well... Ehhh...... download them, not all of them worth buying specially games..
> 
> Q
> Slow but heavy or light but fast?
> ...

Click to collapse



Light but fast

TF2 or Battlefield heroes?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Jul 30, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Light but fast
> 
> TF2 or Battlefield heroes?

Click to collapse



TF2!

Big screen with bad hardware or small screen with good hardware?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 30, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> TF2!
> 
> Big screen with bad hardware or small screen with good hardware?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Small screen with good hardware 

How small?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Jul 30, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Small screen with good hardware
> 
> How small?

Click to collapse



2 inches  

Like to be forum moderator or recognized developer?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 30, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> 2 inches
> 
> Like to be forum moderator or recognized developer?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Okay then i choose the other one !
Lol and how about the hardware in the big screened device?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Jul 30, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Okay then i choose the other one !
> Lol and how about the hardware in the big screened device?

Click to collapse



600MHz CPU 
400MB ram

No camera
No micro sd slot 




Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 30, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> 600MHz CPU
> 400MB ram
> 
> No camera
> ...

Click to collapse



AHHAHAH!
Then i will step over to old nokia phones 

The beastly Nokia 2626 or the crappy Note 3?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Jul 30, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> AHHAHAH!
> Then i will step over to old nokia phones
> 
> The beastly Nokia 2626 or the crappy Note 3?

Click to collapse



The crappy Note 3 

Burned or frozed?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 30, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> The crappy Note 3
> 
> Burned or frozed?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Frozed 
Kissed or hugged by hot girl?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Jul 30, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Frozed
> Kissed or hugged by hot girl?

Click to collapse



If kissed will make me loose my mind! So hugged will keep me upset 

Helping noob or helping someone with some knowledge?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## lolloilbello (Jul 31, 2014)

I wanna fly  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## VeryCoolAlan (Jul 31, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> If kissed will make me loose my mind! So hugged will keep me upset
> 
> Helping noob or helping someone with some knowledge?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk

Click to collapse



**** you guys lol


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 31, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> If kissed will make me loose my mind! So hugged will keep me upset
> 
> Helping noob or helping someone with some knowledge?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Help a noob

31MP cam on phone or 128GB internal storage on phone?

Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Help a noob
> 
> 31MP cam on phone or 128GB internal storage on phone?
> 
> Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.

Click to collapse



128GB internal storage 

Rooting-unlocking-install recovery or keep it clean and avoid bricks and data loosing?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 31, 2014)

When my device is older than one year will i root it and flashing a custom recovery .
When it's new and has good hardware then i keep it clean.

Flashing or gaming?

Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Jul 31, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> When my device is older than one year will i root it and flashing a custom recovery .
> When it's new and has good hardware then i keep it clean.
> 
> Flashing or gaming?
> ...

Click to collapse



Both. 

Battlefield HardLine or Call Of Duty Advanced Warfare?

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 31, 2014)

Call Of Duty Advanced Warfare 

Black Ops 2 or MW3 ?

Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Jul 31, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Call Of Duty Advanced Warfare
> 
> Black Ops 2 or MW3 ?
> 
> Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.

Click to collapse



Black Ops 2... I love Zombie Mode!

PS4 or PS3? 

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 31, 2014)

PS4 of course lol
Playstation 4 or XBOX One ?

Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Jul 31, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> PS4 of course lol
> Playstation 4 or XBOX One ?
> 
> Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.

Click to collapse



PS4! I own it...






GTA V or Watch Dogs?

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Jul 31, 2014)

AlbertoSONIC said:


> PS4! I own it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



GTA V 

Software or hardware?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 31, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> GTA V
> 
> Software or hardware?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hardware bro!

TF2 or BF3 ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Hardware bro!
> 
> TF2 or BF3 ?

Click to collapse



BF3

Salt or sugar?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 31, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> BF3
> 
> Salt or sugar?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sugar

Pepper or sour?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Sugar
> 
> Pepper or sour?

Click to collapse



BOTH! 

How much time you take to poo? 


Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 31, 2014)

Iewhl guy

Why that question?

Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.


----------



## danishaznita (Jul 31, 2014)

He haz nothing on mindzz xD 

Xda is created by who ?

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Aug 1, 2014)

danishaznita said:


> He haz nothing on mindzz xD
> 
> Xda is created by who ?
> 
> sent from my Sensation Xe

Click to collapse



I don't know... 

Same

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 1, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> BOTH!
> 
> How much time you take to poo?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Bink Feed said:


> Iewhl guy
> 
> Why that question?
> 
> Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.

Click to collapse





danishaznita said:


> He haz nothing on mindzz xD
> 
> Xda is created by who ?
> 
> sent from my Sensation Xe

Click to collapse





AlbertoSONIC said:


> I don't know...
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



LOL Guyz!  

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 1, 2014)

Day 

Samsung tablets or HTC tablets?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 1, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Day
> 
> Samsung tablets or HTC tablets?
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !

Click to collapse



None of them 

Chicken or beef?


Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 1, 2014)

Beef
Same

Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Aug 1, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Beef
> Same
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !

Click to collapse



Chicken! 
Sea or mountain? 

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 1, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Beef
> Same
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !

Click to collapse



Chicken!

Whats your best android game?



AlbertoSONIC said:


> Chicken!
> Sea or mountain?
> 
> Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sea!!

Whats you best android game?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Aug 1, 2014)

Sumotori dreams is my most funny game, but Real Racing 3 is graphically better.

Sumotor Dreams: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gravitysensation.sumotori

Real Racing 3: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ea.games.r3_row

Android KitKat's design or Android L's material design?

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 1, 2014)

AlbertoSONIC said:


> Sumotori dreams is my most funny game, but Real Racing 3 is graphically better.
> 
> Sumotor Dreams: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gravitysensation.sumotori
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well on my device 4.3 JB and 4.4.2 KK was the same design so android L sure will be different so ANDROID L!!

Whats your most stable android version?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Aug 1, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Well on my device 4.3 JB and 4.4.2 KK was the same design so android L sure will be different so ANDROID L!!
> 
> Whats your most stable android version?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Android KitKat (4.4.2)on my One M8. The less stable is Android Froyo (2.2) on my Huawei Ideos.

Racing games or shooting games?

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 1, 2014)

AlbertoSONIC said:


> Android KitKat (4.4.2)on my One M8. The less stable is Android Froyo (2.2) on my Huawei Ideos.
> 
> Racing games or shooting games?
> 
> Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Racing like ASPHALT 8! 

Cats or dogz?¿

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Aug 1, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Racing like ASPHALT 8!
> 
> Cats or dogz?¿
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk

Click to collapse








Dogs!

Guys, now i'm in Sweden for holiday travel... Since i'm connected under roaming and i activated an option at Italian carrier to surf the net in other European countries, i can choose which swedish carrier i want to connect to. So, which one would you recommend to me? 

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 1, 2014)

AlbertoSONIC said:


> Dogs!
> 
> Guys, now i'm in Sweden for holiday travel... Since i'm connected under roaming and i activated an option at Italian carrier to surf the net in other European countries, i can choose which swedish carrier i want to connect to. So, which one would you recommend to me?
> 
> Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Haha i have one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Choosing the carrier of you current country always better 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Aug 1, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Haha i have one too
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't see any question...  Anyway, my carrier, Wind, is not available here. The only carriers available are Telia, 3 and Sweden3G.... 

Do you like kebab? 

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Androiderprime (Aug 1, 2014)

I love kebab. Who are the moomins. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 2, 2014)

Its mooooo man xD

Who are you?

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## F4uzan (Aug 2, 2014)

NghtHwk said:


> Who am I? Wow that's a tough one... I am myself!
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



I'm ... I'm... I'm... who am I ? xD

Fly low or jump high ?

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 2, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> I'm ... I'm... I'm... who am I ? xD
> 
> Fly low or jump high ?
> 
> #F4UZAN : Team Optima

Click to collapse



Jump high 

Fire or ice?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 2, 2014)

NghtHwk said:


> Fire. Don't like the cold.
> 
> Air or water?

Click to collapse



Water!

Hats or glasses??

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## F4uzan (Aug 2, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Water!
> 
> Hats or glasses??
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Neither 

What should I ask ?

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 2, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> Neither
> 
> What should I ask ?
> 
> #F4UZAN : Team Optima

Click to collapse



You should ask whats should i ask to ask 

Whats your favorite food¿?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## F4uzan (Aug 2, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> You should ask whats should i ask to ask
> 
> Whats your favorite food¿?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Noodles, instant noodles to be exact.

What time in your place ?

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 2, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> Noodles, instant noodles to be exact.
> 
> What time in your place ?
> 
> #F4UZAN : Team Optima

Click to collapse



LoL its 12:11 AM 

Same

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 2, 2014)

01:11 AM here
Same

Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !


----------



## F4uzan (Aug 2, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> 01:11 AM here
> Same
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !

Click to collapse



04:14 AM, woke up early because phone vibrating too much xD

Same

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 2, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> 04:14 AM, woke up early because phone vibrating too much xD
> 
> Same
> 
> #F4UZAN : Team Optima

Click to collapse



Hey we getting in a loop 

12:15 AM 

Whats your favorite color??

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## F4uzan (Aug 2, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Hey we getting in a loop
> 
> 12:15 AM
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Anyway, favorite color ? Uh... Holo Blue xD

Glass or Steel ?

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 2, 2014)

White
Same

Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 2, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> White
> Same
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !

Click to collapse



Red

Derp or blind?  


F4uzan said:


> Anyway, favorite color ? Uh... Holo Blue xD
> 
> Glass or Steel ?
> 
> #F4UZAN : Team Optima

Click to collapse



Glassssss 

UP??

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## F4uzan (Aug 2, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Red
> 
> Derp or blind?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Blind xD

Gingerbread or Ice Cream Sandwich ? 

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 2, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> Blind xD
> 
> Gingerbread or Ice Cream Sandwich ?
> 
> #F4UZAN : Team Optima

Click to collapse



ICS

what you think about the Android L?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## F4uzan (Aug 2, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> ICS
> 
> what you think about the Android L?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Give me a Nexus 5 then I'll answer this, lol 

Phablet or a 6 inch phone ?

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 2, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> Give me a Nexus 5 then I'll answer this, lol
> 
> Phablet or a 6 inch phone ?
> 
> #F4UZAN : Team Optima

Click to collapse



Isn't the phablet is the same as 6 inch phone? 

Answer and question, the same time 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## F4uzan (Aug 2, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Isn't the phablet is the same as 6 inch phone?
> 
> Answer and question, the same time
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol yes, that's why I ask 

If you have iPhone, what will you do ?

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 2, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> Lol yes, that's why I ask
> 
> If you have iPhone, what will you do ?
> 
> #F4UZAN : Team Optima

Click to collapse



Throw it in a volcano 

Whats your best android brand?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## F4uzan (Aug 2, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Throw it in a volcano
> 
> Whats your best android brand?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sony and LG 

Same

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 2, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> Sony and LG
> 
> Same
> 
> #F4UZAN : Team Optima

Click to collapse



Sony 

What you ate at lunch today? 



Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## F4uzan (Aug 3, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Sony
> 
> What you ate at lunch today?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Donut and some bread I dunno the name.

Favorite feature phone ? (not smartphone xD)

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Aug 3, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> Donut and some bread I dunno the name.
> 
> Favorite feature phone ? (not smartphone xD)
> 
> #F4UZAN : Team Optima

Click to collapse



Motorola AURA!






Which smartwatch do you like?

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## F4uzan (Aug 3, 2014)

AlbertoSONIC said:


> Motorola AURA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Android Wear ? I never liked the idea of smartwatch 

Same

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Aug 3, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> Android Wear ? I never liked the idea of smartwatch
> 
> Same
> 
> #F4UZAN : Team Optima

Click to collapse



Now i own a Pebble Smartwatch,  but i really like Moto 360! 

Same.

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 3, 2014)

Samsung Gear
Audi or Mercedes?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 3, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Samsung Gear
> Audi or Mercedes?
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !

Click to collapse



Mercedes 

Bikes or cars?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Aug 3, 2014)

Bikes, best things in a city
London or Paris?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 3, 2014)

Vauvenal7 said:


> Bikes, best things in a city
> London or Paris?

Click to collapse



Paris!

Forest or sea?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 3, 2014)

Sea
Same

Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !


----------



## F4uzan (Aug 3, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Sea
> Same
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !

Click to collapse



Sea for its view, and forest for coolness xD

Android 1.6 or 1.5 ? 

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 3, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> Sea for its view, and forest for coolness xD
> 
> Android 1.6 or 1.5 ?
> 
> #F4UZAN : Team Optima

Click to collapse



None of them 

Whats your favorite file format?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 3, 2014)

.mkv
Same

Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 3, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> .mkv
> Same
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !

Click to collapse



.ftf

Water or other drinks?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## F4uzan (Aug 3, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> .ftf
> 
> Water or other drinks?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Water 

Does this thread answerer keeps looping ?

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 3, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> Water
> 
> Does this thread answerer keeps looping ?
> 
> #F4UZAN : Team Optima

Click to collapse



Yes, it will not stop  (only if a mod closed it sure) 

You like flashing .zip files in recovery?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 3, 2014)

@androidfreak70 only when it's a good script that i like 

Flashing through recovery on Samsung or using Odin ?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !


----------



## F4uzan (Aug 3, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> @androidfreak70 only when it's a good script that i like
> 
> Flashing through recovery on Samsung or using Odin ?
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !

Click to collapse



Odin for more power, recovery for quick things.

If you're forced to have iPhone, what will you do to get other phone ?

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Aug 4, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> Odin for more power, recovery for quick things.
> 
> If you're forced to have iPhone, what will you do to get other phone ?
> 
> #F4UZAN : Team Optima

Click to collapse



Easy... 1kg of C4 explosive.... BOOOOOOM!!! 
I need another phone!

Minigun or rocket launcher?

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 4, 2014)

Both are crap i want FAL OSW or AN-94 or Type 25 or MTAR

What's your favorite Android game?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 4, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Both are crap i want FAL OSW or AN-94 or Type 25 or MTAR
> 
> What's your favorite Android game?
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !

Click to collapse



Death Tour 

1080p screen or 720p screen (smartphone)? 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## Rafo82 (Aug 4, 2014)

1080p.

Black or blue Crocs?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 4, 2014)

Rafo82 said:


> 1080p.
> 
> Black or blue Crocs?

Click to collapse



BLACK!! 

Window 7 or 8? 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk


----------



## F4uzan (Aug 4, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> BLACK!!
> 
> Window 7 or 8?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Neither, XP !! xD

Unrootable Android without no dev support or iOS with full dev support ? (I keep asking for iCrap questions xD)

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 4, 2014)

iOS with full dev support ( just for trying out, i will never leave Android )

Hay Day or Star Bucks ?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 4, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> iOS with full dev support ( just for trying out, i will never leave Android )
> 
> Hay Day or Star Bucks ?
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !

Click to collapse



Both are crap 

I have on my device a wifi problems and slow process speed, so i need to flash a stock rom to fix those issues, so backing up the data/ setup the device again worth that?
Waiting the answer...


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes that's really worth it !
Wifi is essential !

Unlimited WIFI only at home or 2GB 4G everywhere ?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 4, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Yes that's really worth it !
> Wifi is essential !
> 
> Unlimited WIFI only at home or 2GB 4G everywhere ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for answer 

Unlimited WIFI 

Bootloop or force close on some important apps?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 4, 2014)

Bootloop because that's easier to fix 
Official Facebook app or friendcaster ?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 4, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Bootloop because that's easier to fix
> Official Facebook app or friendcaster ?
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !

Click to collapse



Official FB app 

How much all the threads in xda you think?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 4, 2014)

Millions

Which is your favorite tablet size?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 4, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Millions
> 
> Which is your favorite tablet size?
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !

Click to collapse



I dont use tablets 

Whats your favorite weather?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 4, 2014)

Cloudy

Why are you answering my former question with a unrelated answer  ?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 4, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Cloudy
> 
> Why are you answering my former question with a unrelated answer  ?
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !

Click to collapse



Because i didnt tried what you asking for 

Big or small?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 4, 2014)

Which big or small ? @androidfreak70

Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 4, 2014)

@Bink Feed i meant you like big things or small things


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 4, 2014)

@androidfreak70 idk

Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !


----------



## barrtzz (Aug 4, 2014)

320 dpi or less?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 4, 2014)

320 dpi is fine 

Mini tablet or big tablet?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 4, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> 320 dpi is fine
> 
> Mini tablet or big tablet?
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !

Click to collapse



Why buy a mini tab, instead just adjust with the phone you have. So big tablet.

JBL or Skullcandy? 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 4, 2014)

JBL

Bose or JBL ?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !


----------



## barrtzz (Aug 4, 2014)

JBL
TWRP or PhilZ

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 4, 2014)

Philz Recovery 

Bose or Sensheisser ?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 4, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Philz Recovery
> 
> Bose or Sensheisser ?
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !

Click to collapse



Definitely Bose.

What's the max temperature you've endured?

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 4, 2014)

39 c

Same

Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !


----------



## F4uzan (Aug 5, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> 39 c
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !

Click to collapse



38 (maybe, I don't remember it :/ )

Best Android version ?

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## wolfen69 (Aug 5, 2014)

F4uzan said:


> 38 (maybe, I don't remember it :/ )
> 
> Best Android version ?
> 
> #F4UZAN : Team Optima

Click to collapse



KitKat

Brunettes or Blondes?


----------



## ebtokyo (Aug 5, 2014)

Zantiszar said:


> Well its not common knowledge that  typos were invented by pirates and when youll be saying argh you really say hey you matey
> 
> Is this thread real and are we real and why am I communicating with you in the abandoned mine?
> 
> Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)

Click to collapse



I think it is real.

Are you looking for a spot for your next nap ?


----------



## TheArc (Aug 5, 2014)

F1 all the way, NASCAR Blows. *Watching out for all the rednecks 0.0*

Do you have a pet, what is it?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 5, 2014)

A bird, a love bird 

Touchwizz Kitkat or Touchwizz Jelly Bean ?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## TheArc (Aug 5, 2014)

Neither xD 

Chocolate mud cake or cheese cake.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 5, 2014)

Cheese cake
AOSP or AOSPA?

Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.


----------



## barrtzz (Aug 5, 2014)

AOSP
Alonso or Vettel ?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 5, 2014)

What's that? @barrtzz

Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.


----------



## TheArc (Aug 5, 2014)

@Bink Feed They are professional race drivers. Formula One.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 5, 2014)

Then i choose Vettel @barrtzz @TheArc

Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.

---------- Post added at 12:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------

Formula one or Rally ?

Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.


----------



## TheArc (Aug 5, 2014)

I'd say Rally. Ahaha F1 over NASCAR though.

What's your favourite colour?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 5, 2014)

White
Pizza or Rice Dish?

Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 5, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> White
> Pizza or Rice Dish?
> 
> Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.

Click to collapse



Do you even need to ask?
Pizza anyday!

With cheeseburst (liquid cheese between the top and bottom layer) or without? 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 5, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> 39 c
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !

Click to collapse



48c  

Whats your favorite fruit?

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------




TheArc said:


> F1 all the way, NASCAR Blows. *Watching out for all the rednecks 0.0*
> 
> Do you have a pet, what is it?

Click to collapse



D.o.g. 

Whats your favorite fruit?


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 5, 2014)

Banana.

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Win a OnePlus One!
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 5, 2014)

Strawberry 
Same

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 5, 2014)

Strawberry 

What you like to be on XDA? Developer/moderator etc..


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 5, 2014)

Recognized contributor 
Same

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 5, 2014)

Forum moderator 

Why recognized contributor?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 5, 2014)

Because i help people 
Haha mods are required to be online so that's crappy 

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## F4uzan (Aug 5, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Forum moderator
> 
> Why recognized contributor?

Click to collapse



Because that's my life on XDA, contributing, helping, etc 

Normal Emoticons (the graphic emoticon) or ASCII Emoticons (like this : xD) ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 5, 2014)

Normal emoticons and blabla both

Blueberry or Strawberry?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## eddrowe (Aug 5, 2014)

Strawberry

Car or bike?

Sent from my LT15i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 5, 2014)

Car @eddrowe

Car or Train 

Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Aug 5, 2014)

Train if it's not overfilled with people
WhatsApp or telegram?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 5, 2014)

Omega

Telegram or Hike?

Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Aug 6, 2014)

Telegram
Amazon or eBay?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 6, 2014)

Amazon 

Hike or Tango ?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## galaxys (Aug 7, 2014)

Hike

Relax or Work?


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Aug 7, 2014)

galaxys said:


> Hike
> 
> Relax or Work?

Click to collapse



Chillax.

Coffe or Tea?

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## F4uzan (Aug 7, 2014)

h4rdXc0r3 said:


> Chillax.
> 
> Coffe or Tea?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Coffee if it's late night, tea if it's early morning 

Same

#F4UZAN : Team Optima


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

Tea, always tea 

Pickwick Ice Tea ( Green ) or Lipton Ice Tea ( Green ) ?

Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 7, 2014)

Lipton ice tea

Whats your favorite board/table game?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

Monopoly

What's your favorite drink?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 7, 2014)

Sour lemonade 
Same

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

Bitter lemon

Bitter lemon or sprite?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## TheArc (Aug 7, 2014)

Sprite

Whats your favourite sport?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 7, 2014)

Motocross
Same

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Aug 7, 2014)

Basketball.

Summer or Winter?

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

Winter

Indoor gaming or outdoor gaming?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Aug 7, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Winter
> 
> Indoor gaming or outdoor gaming?
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320

Click to collapse



Outdoor gaming 






Same

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

Lol, indoor gaming

Your favorite app?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## edisile (Aug 7, 2014)

One can't just choose a favourite app.

Last song you listened to?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

edisile said:


> One can't just choose a favourite app.
> 
> Last song you listened to?

Click to collapse



Prayer in C

Markus Schulz 

House or Jazz? 

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## edisile (Aug 7, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Prayer in C
> 
> Markus Schulz
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If the choice is between today's House and Jazz I'd choose jazz. If it was between good old House and Jazz I'd choose House


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

edisile said:


> If the choice is between today's House and Jazz I'd choose jazz. If it was between good old House and Jazz I'd choose House

Click to collapse



Ah okayy! 

And what´s your question dear?

My question is:

Better CPU or Better GPU then regular?


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Aug 7, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Ah okayy!
> 
> And what´s your question dear?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll go for better GPU... 
Htc One M8 or HTC One E8?

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

AlbertoSONIC said:


> I'll go for better GPU...
> Htc One M8 or HTC One E8?
> 
> Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



HTC one E8 

Strawberry Juice or Strawberry limonade ?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> HTC one E8
> 
> Strawberry Juice or Strawberry limonade ?
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320

Click to collapse



Strawberry juice!

What is the thing that you always want it to be more on android devices??

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## edisile (Aug 8, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Strawberry juice!
> 
> What is the thing that you always want it to be more on android devices??
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Development, obviously...

Same


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

More features

Mods or Tweaks?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> More features
> 
> Mods or Tweaks?
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320

Click to collapse



Mods.

Nike or Under Armour?

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

Nike

Note line or S line?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Nike
> 
> Note line or S line?
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320

Click to collapse



S line!

Whats your favorite juice???

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## LukeSw83 (Aug 8, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> S line!
> 
> Whats your favorite juice???
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Orange juice!

What’s your favorite color?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 8, 2014)

LukeSw83 said:


> Orange juice!
> 
> What’s your favorite color?

Click to collapse



Red!

Same

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## LukeSw83 (Aug 8, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Red!
> 
> Same
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



■ :-]

Dogs or cats?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 8, 2014)

LukeSw83 said:


> ■ :-]
> 
> Dogs or cats?

Click to collapse



Dogs 

Same

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> S line!
> 
> Whats your favorite juice???
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Orange

What's your favorite XDA web layout?

Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Orange
> 
> What's your favorite XDA web layout?
> 
> Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.

Click to collapse



XDA 2013 BETA 

Black or white?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 8, 2014)

Teleshot said:


> Black
> 
> Summer or Winter?

Click to collapse



Summer sure 

Quad core 1.0GHz cpu or dual core 2.0GHz cpu?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

Quadcore 1.0 Ghz CPU because i can overclock all the four cores 

Galaxy S5 or Xiaomi Mi4 ?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Quadcore 1.0 Ghz CPU because i can overclock all the four cores
> 
> Galaxy S5 or Xiaomi Mi4 ?
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320

Click to collapse



Xiaomi Mi4 

NES or Master System


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

None of them, i hate old crappy stuff 

PS3 or XBOX 360 ?



Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> None of them, i hate old crappy stuff
> 
> PS3 or XBOX 360 ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XBOX 360 

Box or bag?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> None of them, i hate old crappy stuff
> 
> PS3 or XBOX 360 ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xbox 360 

I late.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

Box for indoor and bag for outdoor

Clean kitkat roms or full featured kk roms ?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 8, 2014)

@Bink Feed

Clean KK, that why i flashed stock rom last time  less bugs 

Whats your favorite logo?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

Ah nice question! Ehmmm...
I love that one of Heiniken 

What's your favorite phone manefacturer logo?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 8, 2014)

LG nexus 

Whats your favorite car manefacturer logo? 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

Maserati

Same

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Maserati
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320

Click to collapse



Lamborghini 

Percentage battery or normal icon battery?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

Normal icon because i can't keep my eyes of the battery icon when it's on precentage 

Sprite or Coca Cola?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## F4uzan (Aug 8, 2014)

Depends, if my ROM battery keeps going down I'll choose percentage, else normal is fine.

Same.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

Already said.

Sprite or Coca Cola?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Normal icon because i can't keep my eyes of the battery icon when it's on precentage
> 
> Sprite or Coca Cola?
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320

Click to collapse



Sprite

Sony or Microsoft?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

Microsoft

Windows or Ubuntu?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Microsoft
> 
> Windows or Ubuntu?
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320

Click to collapse



Didnt used Ubuntu so windows 

Rage memes or emojis??

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

Emojis

Ubuntu or Mac OS?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 8, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Didnt used Ubuntu so windows
> 
> Rage memes or emojis??
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Rage Meme 

Reddit or 4chan?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

Reddit

Modern Combat or Gears of war?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## th0m4snl (Aug 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Reddit
> 
> Modern Combat or Gears of war?
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320

Click to collapse



Gears of War, hands down!

Marc Marquez or Valentino Rossi?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

Marc Marquez

Football or Motocross ?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## th0m4snl (Aug 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Marc Marquez
> 
> Football or Motocross ?
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320

Click to collapse



Football

Diesel or gasoline?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

Diesel

Root or non-root?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Diesel
> 
> Root or non-root?
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320

Click to collapse



Rooted-deodexed-with dual recovery-locked! Always on my device 

What is your best color mix?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Rooted-deodexed-with dual recovery-locked! Always on my device
> 
> What is your best color mix?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



White and blue

41MP camera front and back with 16GB internal storage or 8MP back and 0,3 front with 128GB internal storage ?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> White and blue
> 
> 41MP camera front and back with 16GB internal storage or 8MP back and 0,3 front with 128GB internal storage ?
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320

Click to collapse



8MP back and 0,3 front with 128GB internal storage.

Lime or Lemon?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

Lemon 

Pear or pineapple?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Lemon
> 
> Pear or pineapple?
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320

Click to collapse



Pineapple!!! 

Eating the fruit or drinking the juise??

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Lemon
> 
> Pear or pineapple?
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320

Click to collapse



Pineapple 

FauxSound or FrancoSound?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

None

Beats or JBL ?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> None
> 
> Beats or JBL ?
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320

Click to collapse



Beats.

Sushi or kimbap?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

Sushi yum yum

Apple or WP?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Sushi yum yum
> 
> Apple or WP?
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320

Click to collapse



Umm, i choose Apple.

Minecraft or Terraria


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 8, 2014)

ZammyHedgeFox said:


> Umm, i choose Apple.
> 
> Minecraft or Terraria

Click to collapse



Minecraft pocket edition  its better than pc version for me 

What is the most high graphic game you played??


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

I think asphalt 8

Same

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I think asphalt 8
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320

Click to collapse



I didnt said ANDROID GAME!! I meant anywhere like PS3 PS4 XBOX ONE XBOX 360 PC 

Anyway. GTA V! 

What is your favorite planet??

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> I didnt said ANDROID GAME!! I meant anywhere like PS3 PS4 XBOX ONE XBOX 360 PC
> 
> Anyway. GTA V!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then i played Black Ops 2 
A. Earth
Q. Saint rows or Gta?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 8, 2014)

Saints row! Because its missions are more interesting and awesome! 

Whats the most thing you like in this universe

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

Love 

Same

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Love
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320

Click to collapse



I didnt tried that yet  so i will say:
The success 

What the thing you always WISH to get it/see it/feel it but its didnt happened yet?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

True love

Same

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> True love
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320

Click to collapse



The love... But i wont tell anyone that i want it 

What you always want to be in future?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

A happy family man 

Same

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Aug 8, 2014)

Happy dad of two. 

PS4 or Xbox One?

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 9, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> The love... But i wont tell anyone that i want it
> 
> What you always want to be in future?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Apple CEO. Don't worry. iOS will be modded android with our own appstore similar to how amazon does their kindles. 

Why do people like Duck Dynasty sooooo much?

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 9, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Apple CEO. Don't worry. iOS will be modded android with our own appstore similar to how amazon does their kindles.
> 
> Why do people like Duck Dynasty sooooo much?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse



I don't know because i don't like it 

What's your favorite ROM?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 9, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> I don't know because i don't like it
> 
> What's your favorite ROM?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Neither do I 

Hmm... Either LiquidSmooth or Omni on my tablet and AOSPA on my phone. 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 9, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Neither do I
> 
> Hmm... Either LiquidSmooth or Omni on my tablet and AOSPA on my phone.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse



you forgot to ask a question 

what's your favorite button in the keyboards? 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 9, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> you forgot to ask a question
> 
> what's your favorite button in the keyboards?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Hmm... I

What's ur least favorite button on keyboard?

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 9, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Hmm... I
> 
> What's ur least favorite button on keyboard?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse



This " : "

Device freezes or sudden reboots? 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 9, 2014)

My device freezes not frequently.

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Win a OnePlus One!
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 9, 2014)

None

Same


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 9, 2014)

Nope

Fav fast food for breakfast in US.

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 9, 2014)

KFC.

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Win a OnePlus One!
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 9, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> KFC.
> 
> Same.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can get KFC for breakfast???? 

Same

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 9, 2014)

Iewhl KFC as breakfast 
I like a bread with egg from local shops 

If you was a millionair would you give yourself 10 android phones or you would keep one for yourself and give the other 9 away to random poor people?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 9, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Iewhl KFC as breakfast
> I like a bread with egg from local shops
> 
> If you was a millionair would you give yourself 10 android phones or you would keep one for yourself and give the other 9 away to random poor people?
> ...

Click to collapse



One will be enough  so i give the 9 others to random poor people 

What is your favorite drinking water temperature?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 9, 2014)

Cold, Ice Cold 

Your favorite actress?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 9, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Cold, Ice Cold
> 
> Your favorite actress?
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320

Click to collapse



None 

If you are the developer of android, what you would name the next version?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 9, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> None
> 
> If you are the developer of android, what you would name the next version?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Nice question [emoji106]
Android Blueberry

Same

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 9, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Nice question [emoji106]
> Android Blueberry
> 
> Same
> ...

Click to collapse



Android Nutella 

Clean ROM flash or dirty flash?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 9, 2014)

Clean rom flash, a dirty flash is without full wipe? I forgot it 

Productivity apps or more game apps?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 9, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Clean rom flash, a dirty flash is without full wipe? I forgot it
> 
> Productivity apps or more game apps?
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320

Click to collapse



Yeah its mean without full wipe 

A: Productivity apps

Q: how much you click the home button of your device per day? 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 9, 2014)

I really don't know @androidfreak70

Same


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 9, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I really don't know @androidfreak70
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I don't know too  
Why you rooted your device?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 9, 2014)

Because i got then the ability to overclock and use greenify to increase my battery duration 

Same


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 9, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Because i got then the ability to overclock and use greenify to increase my battery duration
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



To install other devices ports and use xposed framework 

Whats the app you ALWAYS get it NOT working?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 9, 2014)

MC5

Same

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 9, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> MC5
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴

Click to collapse



Indesructible, its open but no buttons and nothing it main menu 

Flashing the zip via recovery or manually moving the files?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 9, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Indesructible, its open but no buttons and nothing it main menu
> 
> Flashing the zip via recovery or manually moving the files?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Recovery

What's that app called indestructable does ?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 9, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Recovery
> 
> What's that app called indestructable does ?
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴

Click to collapse



It is a game  https://play.google.com/store/apps/...droid&pcampaignid=APPU_71jmU-LfHMWXyAT1gYKICQ

Is the micro SD card slot important thing to you?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 9, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> It is a game  https://play.google.com/store/apps/...droid&pcampaignid=APPU_71jmU-LfHMWXyAT1gYKICQ
> 
> Is the micro SD card slot important thing to you?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Yeah because i'm sometimes to lazy to format a full micro sd so i buy new one 

Same

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 9, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Yeah because i'm sometimes to lazy to format a full micro sd so i buy new one
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴

Click to collapse



Yeah sure 

Custom kernel or stock kernel??

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 9, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Yeah sure
> 
> Custom kernel or stock kernel??
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Custom always !

CM or SlimKat?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 9, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Custom always !
> 
> CM or SlimKat?
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴

Click to collapse



I didn't used any of those custom roms like CM AOSP AOKP Slimkat PA... And will not do that 

What is your favorite smartphones brand UI? 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 9, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> I didn't used any of those custom roms like CM AOSP AOKP Slimkat PA... And will not do that
> 
> What is your favorite smartphones brand UI?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



HTC

Same

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## onesvip (Aug 9, 2014)

SlimCat 
Because it has more features 

Same


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 9, 2014)

Slimkat
@androidfreak70 's question

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 9, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> HTC
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴

Click to collapse



Sony, it's look more close to stock android 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 9, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Sony, it's look more close to stock android
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



And you're question sir?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 9, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> And you're question sir?
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴

Click to collapse


 forgot it again 

This ( - ) or this ( / ) ?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 9, 2014)

-

Android TV or PC ?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 9, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> -
> 
> Android TV or PC ?
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴

Click to collapse



PC 

Beta or stable?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 9, 2014)

Stable hahaha

Android TV or Apple TV ?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 9, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Stable hahaha
> 
> Android TV or Apple TV ?
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴

Click to collapse



More Android less Apple  Android TV 

Slow unlimited internet or fast limited one?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 9, 2014)

How limited @androidfreak70 ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 9, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> How limited @androidfreak70 ?

Click to collapse



Umm.. 500MB 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 9, 2014)

Then I choose for unlimited

Same


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 9, 2014)

Unlimited slow 

Wireless phone charger or normal one?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 9, 2014)

Hmm I didn't tried wireless charging yet ; (
So I choose wireless for one time 

How about you?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 9, 2014)

Same as your answer 

What is your favorite cooking method??

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 9, 2014)

Shop - oven - eat 

Fanta or sevenup?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 9, 2014)

There is alot of "Fanta's" so wich one?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 9, 2014)

Orange


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 9, 2014)

So fantaa 

Pepsi or coke?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 9, 2014)

Pepsi

Sprite or Coke?


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Aug 9, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Shop - oven - eat
> 
> Fanta or sevenup?

Click to collapse



Fanta Orange.

Xbox or Playstation?

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 9, 2014)

h4rdXc0r3 said:


> Fanta Orange.
> 
> Xbox or Playstation?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



XBOX

Play station 3 or PS Vita ?


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 10, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> XBOX
> 
> Play station 3 or PS Vita ?

Click to collapse



Playstation 3

Intel or AMD?


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Aug 10, 2014)

ZammyHedgeFox said:


> Playstation 3
> 
> Intel or AMD?

Click to collapse



Intel

WatchDogs or GTA V?

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 10, 2014)

GTA V

What are you doing tommorrow? 

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Aug 10, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> GTA V
> 
> What are you doing tommorrow?
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴

Click to collapse



Office work.

Same..

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 10, 2014)

Gaming because i'm going to friends  

Do you have a job and when yes,  which kind of job? 

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 10, 2014)

Nope.

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 10, 2014)

carwash

Same

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 10, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> carwash
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴

Click to collapse



N.o.

Fast car or slow plane?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 10, 2014)

Fast car

Same

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 10, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Fast car
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴

Click to collapse



Slow plane to avoid traffic jams and turning left and right 

Voice call or video call without voice?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 10, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Slow plane to avoid traffic jams and turning left and right
> 
> Voice call or video call without voice?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Voice call

Falling off a cliff or eaten by wild beasts?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 10, 2014)

ZammyHedgeFox said:


> Voice call
> 
> Falling off a cliff or eaten by wild beasts?

Click to collapse



Falling off a cliff  sudden death is better 

Feeling like you falling from a high place forever or feeling like you freezed forever? 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 11, 2014)

droidagnostic said:


> Oh freezing is better.
> 
> Would you rather be able to stop time or be able to fly?

Click to collapse



Time stopping will be like "HEY I'M TALKING! YOU WONT HEAR ME?"
Flying is better 

Motocross stuntman or wingsuit stuntman? 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Aug 11, 2014)

Neither.

Bmx or mountain bike?

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 11, 2014)

@h4rdXc0r3
BMX!

Grilled or fried??

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 11, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> @h4rdXc0r3
> BMX!
> 
> Grilled or fried??
> ...

Click to collapse



Depend on the food

French fries or salad?

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 11, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Depend on the food
> 
> French fries or salad?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse



Both 

Lemon or orange?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 11, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Both
> 
> Lemon or orange?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Lemon  

Apple or Pear?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 11, 2014)

ZammyHedgeFox said:


> Lemon
> 
> Apple or Pear?

Click to collapse



Pear  i hate Apple and the apples 

Strawberry or grapes?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 11, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Pear  i hate Apple and the apples
> 
> Strawberry or grapes?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse












 Lol 



Grapes

Whats your favourite linux distro?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 11, 2014)

ZammyHedgeFox said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol

A: Xubuntu

Q: whats your favorite OS?





Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 11, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Lol
> 
> A: Xubuntu
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Android :good:

Same


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 11, 2014)

ZammyHedgeFox said:


> Android :good:
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



That thing 






You like to cook your food yourself or someone cook it for you?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 11, 2014)

Depends on my mood 

Fav CM11 theme

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 11, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Depends on my mood
> 
> Fav CM11 theme
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse



ChocoUI, XDA Style :good:

Same


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 11, 2014)

Been using http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2631573

Same

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## ArmorD (Aug 11, 2014)

Barcelona

Favorite drink?


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 11, 2014)

ArmorD said:


> Barcelona
> 
> Favorite drink?

Click to collapse



Mtn Dew 

Ground turkey or ground beef?

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## rbeavers (Aug 12, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Mtn Dew
> 
> Ground turkey or ground beef?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse



Beef
Why do you have to ask?
(Forum name a side)


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 12, 2014)

Because. 

Futbol or (American) Football?

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 12, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Because.
> 
> Futbol or (American) Football?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse



Neither 

McDonals or Pizza hut? 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 12, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Neither
> 
> McDonals or Pizza hut?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Pizza Hut.

Wendys or KFC?


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 12, 2014)

Around here KFC. My burger was still cold in the middle last time at Wendy's 

CWM or TWRP

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 12, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Around here KFC. My burger was still cold in the middle last time at Wendy's
> 
> CWM or TWRP
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse



TWRP ftw! 

Same


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 12, 2014)

ZammyHedgeFox said:


> TWRP ftw!
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



CWM 

Rooted only or custom recovery only?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Aug 12, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> CWM
> 
> Rooted only or custom recovery only?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Rooted with custom recovery. 

Nexus 5 or S5?

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 12, 2014)

h4rdXc0r3 said:


> Rooted with custom recovery.
> 
> Nexus 5 or S5?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 

Bricked your phone or lost your phone?


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 12, 2014)

Neither

Would you rather brick your phone or drop a brick on your phone?

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 12, 2014)

Dropping a brick onto it, maybe it will not hurt it so much 

Nexus 5 or S4?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 12, 2014)

Galaxy S4!  better hardware 

Windows phone 8.1 or IOS 6 ?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 12, 2014)

iOS 6 

Mac OS or Windows 8 ?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 12, 2014)

Win8 

Nexus 5 or Nexus 10?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 12, 2014)

Nexus 5

Same

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nexus 5

Same 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## CptGia (Aug 13, 2014)

Nexus 10

more power or more battery?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

CptGia said:


> Nexus 10
> 
> more power or more battery?

Click to collapse



More power, i can underclock it to get more battery 

More CPU power or more RAM free space?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## CptGia (Aug 13, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> More power, i can underclock it to get more battery
> 
> More CPU power or more RAM free space?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



More RAM if <= 1 GB, more CPU otherwise

same


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

CptGia said:


> More RAM if <= 1 GB, more CPU otherwise
> 
> same

Click to collapse



More CPU power 

What's to most word you say in your life? 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> More CPU power
> 
> What's to most word you say in your life?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Android

Same

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Android
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴

Click to collapse



*what?* 

Very high tower or very deep cellar?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Very high tower

Citron or lemon?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Very high tower
> 
> Citron or lemon?
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴

Click to collapse



Lemon 

Qualcomm CPU or PowerVR CPU ?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Qualcomm CPU

Snapdragon or MTK?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Qualcomm CPU
> 
> Snapdragon or MTK?
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴

Click to collapse



Snapdragon 

Better CPU or better GPU?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Better CPU

Same

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Better CPU
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴

Click to collapse



Better CPU 

Hi or hello? 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi

Now browser or chrome ?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Hi
> 
> Now browser or chrome ?
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴

Click to collapse



Chrome 

Same

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Now Browser ( Extended Version ) brought by @Jeeko 

Chrome Desktop or Opera Desktop?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Now Browser ( Extended Version ) brought by @Jeeko
> 
> Chrome Desktop or Opera Desktop?
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴

Click to collapse



Chrome Desktop 

Viber or WhatsApp?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Whatsapp

Why viber?????

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Whatsapp
> 
> Why viber?????
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴

Click to collapse



Because i can make voice calls ?

Why you asking? ???

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Because i hate that app when it was lagging on my Galaxy Note.
I think it was in crappy beta ?

Viber or skype?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Because i hate that app when it was lagging on my Galaxy Note.
> I think it was in crappy beta ?
> 
> Viber or skype?
> ...

Click to collapse



Viber  skybe is EXTREMELY slow as i see.. It's don't work good on slow internet 

Wood or iron?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Iron

Wood or stone?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Iron
> 
> Wood or stone?
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴

Click to collapse



STONE!!! 

Lol or hahaha? 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Hahaha ?

Nice designed phone case or UI?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice UI 

Stock Android UI or TouchWiz UI?



Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Touchwizz UI ( only UX )

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴ 

---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 PM ----------

Touchwizz or sense

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Touchwizz UI ( only UX )
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't used them all ?

Dog or cat?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Dog

I can't download this rom, https://doc-14-3c-docs.googleuserco...YTE3Nkt1dDg?h=16653014193614665626&e=download

Can you download it and host it on mediafire? @androidfreak70

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Dog
> 
> I can't download this rom, https://doc-14-3c-docs.googleuserco...YTE3Nkt1dDg?h=16653014193614665626&e=download
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't download it due slow internet 
12kb/s ?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

@androidfreak70 aahhww so sadd...

Cassis or orange soda?


Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> @androidfreak70 aahhww so sadd...
> 
> Cassis or orange soda?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cassis 

1 or 0 ?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 13, 2014)

Orange soda

Do you want me do download it and put it on my website?

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## onesvip (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Touchwizz UI ( only UX )
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sense all time 
I love it so much [emoji41] 


Bink Feed said:


> @androidfreak70 aahhww so sadd...
> 
> Cassis or orange soda?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Orange Soda 






HTC One or Nexus 5?

---------- Post added at 02:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------

Ok, I posted to late


----------



## TheArc (Aug 13, 2014)

My signature will answer your question lol. (It may not show but Nexus 5)

What's the most stupidest thing you've ever purchased but you don't regret purchasing it.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

0

Download fast with lagging online games or download slow and fast online gaming?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> 0
> 
> Download fast with lagging online games or download slow and fast online gaming?
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴

Click to collapse



The download can wait for me 
Slow download and fast online gaming 

Headphones or headset?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 13, 2014)

Either

Swimming pool or fishing lake

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Either
> 
> Swimming pool or fishing lake
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse



Swimming pool 

Ocean or river?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

River

Twitter or Path?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 13, 2014)

Neither

Samsung or LG

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Samsung for tablets and LG for phones

Path or pinterest?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 13, 2014)

Neither

Me or you?

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Me

Apollo Music Player or Spotify

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 13, 2014)

Apollo

XBMC or AppleTV?

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Neither

Bentley or Ferrari

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ferrari 

BMW or Audi?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Audi

VW or Fiat?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Audi
> 
> VW or Fiat?
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴

Click to collapse



Fiat ewww ? VW 

Kitkat or Jellybean?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Maserati or Bentley?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Maserati or Bentley?
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴

Click to collapse



Maserati 

KitKats or jelly beans? 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Neither

Candy or chips?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Neither
> 
> Candy or chips?
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴

Click to collapse



Chips 

Jet car or jet bike? 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Jet car

Jet or car


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Jet car
> 
> Jet or car

Click to collapse



Jet 

Missile or bullet?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Bullet

Bullet or stab?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Bullet
> 
> Bullet or stab?

Click to collapse



Bullet 

countryside or city?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

City

Same


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> City
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



City 

This  or this  ?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

City or space


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> City or space

Click to collapse



What can i do in space? CITY!

If you are one of Samsung devs, what you would call the next UI?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Touchwizz IQ - A Smarter and slimmer rom 

Same


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Touchwizz IQ - A Smarter and slimmer rom
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Tapz UI lighter aNd faster 

What's your favorite language?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

English 

Same


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> English
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



English 

PC or Android device?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Android device

IPOD touch or classic


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Android device
> 
> IPOD touch or classic

Click to collapse



I don't use Apple 

Same

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

iPod Touch

Ubuntu Touch or iOS


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> iPod Touch
> 
> Ubuntu Touch or iOS

Click to collapse



Ubuntu Touch! NO APPLE!

Black or white?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> iPod Touch
> 
> Ubuntu Touch or iOS

Click to collapse



Ios. Will you go to Gamescom 2014-2015?

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Noo


Bentley or Aston Martin


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Noo
> 
> 
> Bentley or Aston Martin

Click to collapse



Aston martin... E3 or Gamescom?

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

E3

Aston Martin or Rolls Royce?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> E3
> 
> Aston Martin or Rolls Royce?

Click to collapse



Aston Martin

What's your mood now?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Terrible

Same


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Terrible
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Funny 

Why?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm stuck on samsung logo


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I'm stuck on samsung logo

Click to collapse



Ahh sh*t...
Flash stock (STOCK) ROM.. 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm just doing that but after that he's stuck at samsung logo


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I'm just doing that but after that he's stuck at samsung logo

Click to collapse



Ooo that's sad 
Is there any way to force shut down the device?

Like in my device if i hold the vol+ and power button for 7 secs it will shut down even if it's still booting of stuck it Sony logo..

Or is the battery removable on you device?


Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

It's working now.
I hate that messy samsung


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> It's working now.
> I hate that messy samsung

Click to collapse



Oh great! 
What you did? 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Flashed cyanogenmod
I downloading another stock rom now


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Flashed cyanogenmod
> I downloading another stock rom now

Click to collapse



Good luck with it 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## onesvip (Aug 13, 2014)

Porsche 924 Carrera GT or Porsche 911 (standard version)?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

911

Stock or custom?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> 911
> 
> Stock or custom?

Click to collapse



STOCK FOREVER! 

Solid or liquid??

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Neither because i don't know for what purpose it's used for 
Stone phone or wooden phone?


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Aug 14, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Neither because i don't know for what purpose it's used for
> Stone phone or wooden phone?

Click to collapse



Neither.

Manual Transmission or Auto Transmission on vehicle? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

Auto transmission.

Paying for games or for apps?


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 14, 2014)

for apps.


1. this 






or
 2. this


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

1.

Nokia or Samsung windows phone?


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 14, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> 1.
> 
> Nokia or Samsung windows phone?

Click to collapse



Samsung Android phone 
Brick or siding on exterior of house? 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 14, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Samsung Android phone
> Brick or siding on exterior of house?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse



Brick!

Hard brick your device or break it's screen?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

Brick

Same


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 14, 2014)

Depends on how badly broken the screen is. 

Sent from my SGH-T989

---------- Post added at 08:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 AM ----------

Oh and Samsung or Alcatel phone? 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

Samsung hahhaa
Alcatel sucks, i have a bricked one !?????

Alcatel or Sony?


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 14, 2014)

Sony. Had an Alcatel and returned it same day. It was SLOW and LAGGY and had a horrible battery. 

Me or you? 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 14, 2014)

You 

Who i am?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> You
> 
> Who i am?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



My really kind little brother 
@jrc2 which alcatel phone did you had?


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 14, 2014)

I believe the One Touch Fierce, but I'm not sure. 

What time is it where you are? 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

3:17pm

Same


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 14, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> 3:17pm
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



2:28 pm 

Same

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

3:31

Same


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

Voorhes said:


> 15:33 same

Click to collapse



3:41pm
Same


----------



## onesvip (Aug 14, 2014)

16:15 / 4:15 pm 

Same


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

4:17pm

Same


----------



## danishaznita (Aug 14, 2014)

11:15 pm 

What can i do with 2001 toshiba satellite 1800 ? Im bord lol

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

Idk

What are you doing right now?


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 14, 2014)

Typing this response. 

What is your dream phone? 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Typing this response.
> 
> What is your dream phone?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse



Someone that already exists?


----------



## ed_istheword (Aug 15, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Someone that already exists?

Click to collapse



Uh, the Queen of England. 


What did that question have to do with the answers before it?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

ed_istheword said:


> Uh, the Queen of England.
> 
> 
> What did that question have to do with the answers before it?

Click to collapse


@jrc2 asked about my dream phone and i asked him if the phone already exist or that i have imagine one 
Then you came and messed up with the queen of england.
Doesn't matter bro haha but anyway, this is my new question:

Better sound system in phone or better camera?

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Aug 15, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> @jrc2 asked about my dream phone and i asked him if the phone already exist or that i have imagine one
> Then you came and messed up with the queen of england.
> Doesn't matter bro haha but anyway, this is my new question:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Camera.

Fridays or Mondays? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

Fridays

Thursdays or tuesdays

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 15, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Fridays
> 
> Thursdays or tuesdays
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Tuesdays.

Dropbox or Google Drive?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

Dropbox

Mediafire or 4Shared?

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Aug 15, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Dropbox
> 
> Mediafire or 4Shared?
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



4Shared
Meat or fish?

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

AlbertoSONIC said:


> 4Shared
> Meat or fish?
> 
> Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Fish.

Zippyshare or Datafilehost ?

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 15, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Fish.
> 
> Zippyshare or Datafilehost ?
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Zippyshare

Mali or PowerVR?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

Mali

Android TV or chromecast?


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 15, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Mali
> 
> Android TV or chromecast?

Click to collapse



Android TV 

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 15, 2014)

Chromecast

Dream phone that already exists or already announced. 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

HTC M8

Same

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## onesvip (Aug 15, 2014)

HTC M7 

Same


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

OnePlus hardware with HTC One M8 design

HTC M8 or HTC M7?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## onesvip (Aug 15, 2014)

HTC M8 hardware with M7 design 
I would take M7 

Lenovo Thinkpad or HP Elitebook?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

HP Elite Book

M7 or S5?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## onesvip (Aug 15, 2014)

M7 

Rolex or Breitling?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

onesvip said:


> M7
> 
> Rolex or Breitling?

Click to collapse



Breitling

Zopo or dodgee phones?


----------



## onesvip (Aug 15, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Breitling
> 
> Zopo or dodgee phones?

Click to collapse



Breitling was a good decision 

Neither, because I don't know them both 

Same


----------



## aeroman (Aug 15, 2014)

onesvip said:


> Breitling was a good decision
> 
> Neither, because I don't know them both
> 
> Same

Click to collapse




Zoppo (should both China Phones) 

yellow and Dutch cheese or white cheese and Oriental?  :laugh:


Regards


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

aeroman said:


> Zoppo (should both China Phones)
> 
> yellow and Dutch cheese or white cheese and Oriental?  :laugh:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dutch cheese

Dodgee or Lenteen duplicates?

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## aeroman (Aug 15, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Dutch cheese
> 
> Dodgee or Lenteen duplicates?
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse




Lenteen 

Xiaomi or CyanogenMod Phone?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

Cyanogenmod phone

MIUI or Lewa OS?

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 16, 2014)

MIUI

Girls or boys? 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 16, 2014)

More boys 
Would you prefer bloated or De-Odexed?
Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 16, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> More boys
> Would you prefer bloated or De-Odexed?
> Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Deodexed.

ART or Dalvik?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

Dalvik

Odexed or deodexed?

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 16, 2014)

DeOdexed 

Bootloader unlocking and loosing some device features or keep it locked?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> DeOdexed
> 
> Bootloader unlocking and loosing some device features or keep it locked?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



If the phone has a beautiful stock like all latest HTC phones having would I keep stock.

Mostly is losing device features hand in hand with more and new replaceable features.

So it's a diffecult question .

Same question!



Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Aug 16, 2014)

Unlocking bootloader!

What do you thing about that:






I've Never seen that guy before...

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 16, 2014)

AlbertoSONIC said:


> Unlocking bootloader!
> 
> What do you thing about that:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tell him what you exactly helped him, you may don't remember you helped that guy but you actually did 
And don't take what he want to give you if you didn't helped him 


Charging dock or case with battery??

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

AlbertoSONIC said:


> Unlocking bootloader!
> 
> What do you thing about that:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn give him your paypal account now !
You're lucky basterd!
You deserve it anyway for helping people day in day out 

GIF's or picture memes?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Aug 16, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Damn give him your paypal account now !
> You're lucky basterd!
> You deserve it anyway for helping people day in day out
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Picture

I don't trust him...





Again, what do you think about that?

Sent from my own HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 16, 2014)

AlbertoSONIC said:


> Picture
> 
> I don't trust him...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ask him what you helped him, why, who etc 
And see what he tell you...

Haha or hehe? 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Ask him what you helped him, why, who etc
> And see what he tell you...
> 
> Haha or hehe?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hehe

Getting into a night train to vacation or do you want like more to travel at night in a plane?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 16, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Hehe
> 
> Getting into a night train to vacation or do you want like more to travel at night in a plane?

Click to collapse



At night in a plane 

AC-130 or B-2 ?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> At night in a plane
> 
> AC-130 or B-2 ?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Deamn!!! B-2 for sure that´s a damn stealth night hawk!

OT or General section?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 16, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Deamn!!! B-2 for sure that´s a damn stealth night hawk!
> 
> OT or General section?

Click to collapse



General section 

If you get a kid, what you will name it?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> General section
> 
> If you get a kid, what you will name it?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Levi

Same


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 16, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Levi
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Droid 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Droid
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Hhahaha, and you´re question?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 16, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Hhahaha, and you´re question?

Click to collapse



Oh i forgot it (again)

BT or WIFI? 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

Wifi

3G or BT?

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 16, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Wifi
> 
> 3G or BT?
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



BT 

What's your favorite drink? 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

Bitter lemon

Same

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 16, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Bitter lemon
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Lemon & mint 

If you would buy tablet/phone what the color you will choose? Black or white?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

White for high end tablet like i have and black for mid range phone like i have

Same

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 16, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> White for high end tablet like i have and black for mid range phone like i have
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



BLACK FOR ALL!

Super AMOLED screens or Super LCD?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

Super LCD .

SwitchMe or Divide

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 16, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Super LCD .
> 
> SwitchMe or Divide
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I don't know them 

More pixels but lower quality or high quality but less pixels?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

High quality less pixels 

Sprite or Lemon juice?

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 16, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> High quality less pixels
> 
> Sprite or Lemon juice?
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Sprite 

Apples or oranges?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

Oranges

Same

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 16, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Oranges
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Oranges

Why only me and you here?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

I don't know maybe because everyone is sleeping right now or is bussy with boring things 

Why you here?

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 16, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I don't know maybe because everyone is sleeping right now or is bussy with boring things
> 
> Why you here?
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Because you told me to come here 

Who are you?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm Daniël Bink coming from The Netherlands and a student and how about you @androidfreak70 ?

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 16, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I'm Daniël Bink coming from The Netherlands and a student and how about you @androidfreak70 ?
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I'm androidfreak70 coming from Xperia Z forum  lol  

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> I'm androidfreak70 coming from Xperia Z forum  lol
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



And you're question hahahah

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 16, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> And you're question hahahah
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Umm let me think............. Oh got it 

Bright colors or dark colors?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

Bright on Super LCD and dark on Amoled

Same

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 16, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Bright on Super LCD and dark on Amoled
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Dark

How many times you laugh in one day?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

Thousand times

Which program languages do you control?

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 16, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Thousand times
> 
> Which program languages do you control?
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



What you mean? 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> What you mean?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Java, HTML, python?

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 16, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Java, HTML, python?
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



HTML

Yes or No?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

What yes?

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 16, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> What yes?
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



FORGET IT!

What's your mood now? 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

Really happy because i got my friend that will help me with Android development yaay

Same

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 16, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Really happy because i got my friend that will help me with Android development yaay
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



YaY   very happy 

Do you think that day will come? The day that Android will die?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

Noooo

Sameee


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 16, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Noooo
> 
> Sameee

Click to collapse



Nope!

Do you think that project Cider will finish  and get released in the world?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

Idk

What's project cider @androidfreak70 ?

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 16, 2014)

After a few lawsuits maybe...

Do you think we will get working wine for android?

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

I hope sooo!!!

Who wants to be beta tester of my first CM11 theme?

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 16, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I hope sooo!!!
> 
> Who wants to be beta tester of my first CM11 theme?
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse








A: I wanna do that but i'm not running CM...

Q: now what do you think about project cider?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> A: I wanna do that but i'm not running CM...
> 
> Q: now what do you think about project cider?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



It would be amazing but the application will not be run so smooth as on iOS and that's not because the change of specs because Android has most of the time better specs but the iOS apps are optimized to work with iPhone, iPad and iPod Touch .

Android doesn't mainly optimized their apps for one primair device because their are so many manufacturers with so many devices.

Actually, it would be totally useless except the apps that are currently not available for android and are exclusive for iOS.

Maybe they can also implent the iOS styling of apps like when you install whatsapp of iOS source than it would be iOS 7/8 style whatsapp 

Android theming or app developing?

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## aeroman (Aug 16, 2014)

> now what do you think about project cider?

Click to collapse



alternative solution :good:  

Link?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

Google? @aeroman

iOS apps or Android apps?



Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 16, 2014)

A: Android Apps FTW 
Q: Paranoid Android or CyanogenMod?

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 17, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I hope sooo!!!
> 
> Who wants to be beta tester of my first CM11 theme?
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I'll test it. Link?

Are you a night owl or early bird?

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## enanno (Aug 17, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> I'll test it. Link?
> 
> Are you a night owl or early bird?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse



Night owl, of course!

Anybody knows why every MTK6582 smartphone drains battery so fast even with an original branded battery installed in it? (i.e. HDC Galaxy S5 with a Samsung Galaxy S5 original battery). If you don't know an answer, here it goes another easier question: What do clouds smell to? ^^


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 17, 2014)

Cyanogenmod

Same

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Aug 18, 2014)

Night Owl.

Necromancer or Blood Mage?

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Aug 18, 2014)

Necromancer.

Berserker or Sorcerer ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 18, 2014)

Berserker

Orange juice or tea?

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## onesvip (Aug 18, 2014)

Orange juice 

VW or Opel?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 18, 2014)

onesvip said:


> Orange juice
> 
> VW or Opel?

Click to collapse



Peugot or renault ?

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 18, 2014)

Peugeot.

Sony or LG (TV)?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## TheArc (Aug 18, 2014)

I have an LG TV but I'll go for Samsung, as long as its not that curvy crap lol.

What's your favourite animal?


----------



## TheArc (Aug 18, 2014)

A giraffe

Are you a clean freak?


----------



## TheArc (Aug 18, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> What do you mean with clean?
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Like keeping everything tidy and clean , everything must be in order. Sort of like OCD


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 18, 2014)

Dogs lol

Squirrels or rats? 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 18, 2014)

Bears
Dominos or pizza hut? 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 18, 2014)

Dominos! 

Is my new avater better that old one or the old one was better? 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## pirupiru (Aug 18, 2014)

*c*

ambarabaccicicoco


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 18, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Dominos!
> 
> Is my new avater better that old one or the old one was better?
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



If you're taking about the rabbit then the new one. Where are y'all that dominoes is better? The one over here includes free hair with every pizza. 

Papa John's or Dominoes? 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 18, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Dominos
> 
> How do you guys think about the new avatar of @androidfreak70 ?
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Overused avatar imo, so not very good.

Paragon or renegade?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 18, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Renegade
> 
> Black Ops 2 or Black ops 1 ?
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Black Ops 1

Femshep or broshep?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 18, 2014)

you don't 

What next ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 18, 2014)

Much more!! 

Glass or wood?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## karandpr (Aug 18, 2014)

Glass..Cant see with wooden specs...

Chess or checkers ?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 18, 2014)

karandpr said:


> you don't
> 
> What next ?

Click to collapse



Chess.

What's your opinion on Android L?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 18, 2014)

Minor upgrade over 4.4.2 .

Do you like live tiles ?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 18, 2014)

Yes.

Do you like iPhone?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium


----------



## onesvip (Aug 18, 2014)

No 

Do you like Thinkpad?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 18, 2014)

Vivek_Neel said:


> Yes.
> 
> Do you like iPhone?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No.

DialUp or 2G?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 18, 2014)

2G. atleast it's wireless..

Sloths or Pandas ?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 19, 2014)

Nope. But I would like to see a fight with Aizen










How long till Samsung gives up on Tizen completely ?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 20, 2014)

Sloths on a palm tree munching walnuts 

What WiFi router do you own ?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 20, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Sloths on a palm tree munching walnuts
> 
> What WiFi router do you own ?

Click to collapse



Dlink Dir810L AC router, and a Netgear WNR2000 with DD-WRT as client bridge.

What would you rather use; Windows Millenium Edition or Windows 95?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 20, 2014)

GethPrime said:


> Dlink Dir810L AC router, and a Netgear WNR2000 with DD-WRT as client bridge.
> 
> What would you rather use; Windows Millenium Edition or Windows 95?

Click to collapse



Windows 95 

Water or beer?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## karandpr (Aug 20, 2014)

Water

Linux Distro or Windows ?


----------



## NobleDroid (Aug 20, 2014)

Windows

what phone are u gone buy next?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 20, 2014)

NobleDroid said:


> Windows
> 
> what phone are u gone buy next?

Click to collapse



I don't know yet, as I don't really need a upgrade ... yet.

Allwinner or Mediatek?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 20, 2014)

Allwinner 

Intel or AMD ?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 20, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Allwinner
> 
> Intel or AMD ?

Click to collapse



Depends, but I'll go with AMD due to better value for the money.

VMWare Workstation or Virtualbox?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 20, 2014)

VMware Workstation !!

Metro UI or Aero UI ?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 20, 2014)

Aero.

What Router do you own? 

TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=grey]


----------



## ruzell (Aug 20, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Aero.
> 
> What Router do you own?
> 
> TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=grey]

Click to collapse




Belkin - N600 Dual-Band Wireless-N+ 

Coke or Diet coke?


----------



## onesvip (Aug 20, 2014)

Coke 

Ubuntu or Debian?


----------



## onesvip (Aug 20, 2014)

Ubuntu touch 

Nexus 5 or LG G2?


----------



## quitschibu84 (Aug 20, 2014)

onesvip said:


> Ubuntu touch
> 
> Nexus 5 or LG G2?

Click to collapse



Nexus  5

Sheldon or  Lennard?


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 20, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Lennard
> 
> Beach or a Lodge in the winter?

Click to collapse



Lodge

Spamming or contributing?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 20, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Contributing, actually i'm working on making a CM11 theme and i paid for a translated app development guide to improve skills.
> So soon will i show you guys something that i hope you will like
> 
> Was that question directed to me?

Click to collapse



Yes, plus, you got banned for spamming offtopic and still you're not changing your posting behaviour.

What operatingsystem do you use on your PC?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 20, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I'm actually not spamming because i don't post duplicated posts or posts that are receiving the same message
> Tell me honestly where i spammed the last 3 hours  ( my account is for 3 hours back ) .
> I think you can't notice something, because i'm not spamming.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know because i didn't used linux 

Making themes or making apps or making ROMS?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 20, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Making themes because i would use them more and i have many ideas that are not yet published.
> 
> Themes for jelly bean or for kitkat?

Click to collapse



Kitkat

6 or 7 post alone on this thread alone?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 20, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I really don't understand this sentence could you please describe your question better?

Click to collapse



I'm sure that he's talking about that one third of all OffTopic posts are posted by you, and that you should post less in offtopic...

Ontopic:
APT, Pacman or YUM?


----------



## frankthet (Aug 20, 2014)

pacman

sgs 4 or sgs 5?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 20, 2014)

@M_T_M And @GethPrime

Please stop blaming @Bink Feed about what he did.
He just did it by mistake and it's happened. 
A ban and warning was enough for that so you don't need to talk more about that. 
Stop saying SPAM or anything like that to him because if you stay do that. So this won't end.

Don't blame other about an mistake they did.
One or two warnings will be enough to make him realize what he did

Please understand what i'm talking about and respect other members as other members respect you.
Be friendly.

Don't get into huge discussion about stupid thing don't worth talking about.

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 20, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> @M_T_M And @GethPrime
> 
> Please stop blaming @Bink Feed about what he did.
> He just did it by mistake and it's happened.
> ...

Click to collapse



I usually don't reply to post like yours neither explain myself about another member's issues but...I'm taking care of it 

Thanks for your feedback, tho!

Back on topic...

Neither

Chicken or steak?


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 20, 2014)

OnTopic Part:
Steak, but I like chicken too.

What's the best thing about XDA-Developers?

Semi-OffTopic part:


androidfreak70 said:


> @M_T_M And @GethPrime
> 
> Please stop blaming @Bink Feed about what he did.
> He just did it by mistake and it's happened.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello @androidfreak70,
You know, that's not the point, he got banned for it but he still does it. I'm not going to argue anymore about this, I'm going to do help some users in the Q&A section instead of wasting my time on this non-sense. I suggest you to do the same, and let the mods like M_T_M do their job and make the decisions.

Keelah se'lai,
GethPrime


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 20, 2014)

People help each other 

What's your favorite section in XDA??

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 20, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> People help each other
> 
> What's your favorite section in XDA??
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Well, right now It's the Sony Xperia Z1 Compact section.

What's the worst phone you've ever had?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 20, 2014)

GethPrime said:


> Well, right now It's the Sony Xperia Z1 Compact section.
> 
> What's the worst phone you've ever had?

Click to collapse



Nokia X7. Not my oldest one. But most worst phone....

Linux or Windows?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 21, 2014)

Windows

Would you prefer Netgear or Belkin as your router brand?

TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=grey]


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 21, 2014)

Developer directed forum

Do you like Norton Anti-Virus and do you use it?

[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## quitschibu84 (Aug 21, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Developer directed forum
> 
> Do you like Norton Anti-Virus and do you use it?
> 
> [font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]

Click to collapse



I don't use it. 

What is the best thing,  you ever did?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 21, 2014)

Getting A Kindle Fire HD because it's a good tablet.

Do any of you guys have kids? (This question is just for fun lol)

[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 21, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Getting A Kindle Fire HD because it's a good tablet.
> 
> Do any of you guys have kids? (This question is just for fun lol)
> 
> [font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]

Click to collapse



Yup I have two kids and my older one has a kindle fire HD 1st generation. 

How much ram in a phone do you think would be too much? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 21, 2014)

16 GB.

Would you prefer McDonalds or Burger King?

[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 21, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> 16 GB.
> 
> Would you prefer McDonalds or Burger King?
> 
> [font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]

Click to collapse



I like McDonald's but I also like burger King lol 

How long is too long to wait for someone to call you back? LOL

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Aug 21, 2014)

30 minutes

AOSP or CM ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 21, 2014)

karandpr said:


> 30 minutes
> 
> AOSP or CM ?

Click to collapse



CM 

Android or apple? LOL

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 21, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> CM
> 
> Android or apple? LOL
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Android!!

How much you think  the max game size will reach on android? LOL!

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 21, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Android!!
> 
> What do you think  the max game size will reach on android? LOL!
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



I'd say about 4gb

How much storage is enough on external SD? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Aug 21, 2014)

2 TB

Is your phone faster and better than your desktop ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes! 

Roms or mods?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## karandpr (Aug 21, 2014)

Mods

Jetbacks or hoverboards ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 21, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Mods
> 
> Jetbacks or hoverboards ?

Click to collapse



Hover boards

How far do you think hoverboards are from actually being created? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Aug 21, 2014)

3 millenniums if humanity survives 

Cleric or Ranger ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 21, 2014)

Ranger

Seals or Veteran Black Ops ?

Stay tuned for my first CM11 theme soon.


----------



## ★Michaelo★ (Aug 21, 2014)

Veteran BO

Pc or Laptop

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 21, 2014)

DJdarkster said:


> Veteran BO
> 
> Pc or Laptop
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



PC

Phablet or Tablet?


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Aug 21, 2014)

ZammyHedgeFox said:


> PC
> 
> Phablet or Tablet?

Click to collapse



Phablet.

Best Galaxy S series?

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Aug 21, 2014)

Way too many Galaxy phones to actually judge.

Autobots or Decepticons ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 21, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Way too many Galaxy phones to actually judge.
> 
> Autobots or Decepticons ?

Click to collapse



Autobots 

Vampires or werewolves? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Aug 21, 2014)

Vampires ,the bloodthirsty variants ...

Ninjas or Pirates


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 21, 2014)

Ninjas 

Ferrari or Lamborghini? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 21, 2014)

Pirates

Druids or Warriors?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 21, 2014)

warriors 

clerics or bards ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 21, 2014)

Clerics

Ninja's or assasins like in AC ?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 21, 2014)

Wont they be same . Ninja are samurai class warriors who dont follow bushido. Assassins for hire ..In any case ,Ninjas . 

Tank vs Hovercraft ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 21, 2014)

Tank

Chopper vs artillery as defend for your house?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 21, 2014)

Chopper. 

Llamas vs Penguins


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 21, 2014)

Penguins

Lotus or T E S L A Motors ?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 21, 2014)

Tesla 

Teleportation vs Super-Human strength


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 21, 2014)

Teleportation

Ability to read someones mind or being invisible?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 21, 2014)

Being invisible .Reading minds will be too much hassle.

ability to smooth talk out of any situation or ability to run very fast


----------



## karandpr (Aug 21, 2014)

No gestures.

Moderately powered computer or high end smartphone ?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 21, 2014)

would prefer a iPad ..but Android tablet if I have to choose. And yes the computer is completely unlocked,

If Google allows easier backup solution, in built themer ,cpu control and moderate level system control . Will you still root your phone ?


----------



## classicalpunk (Aug 21, 2014)

Google, the world is not ready for XDA

MHL or Miracast ?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 21, 2014)

I will go with Miracast .

Protoss or  Zerg ?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 21, 2014)

Laser tag

Google Glass vs VR helmet


----------



## NobleDroid (Aug 21, 2014)

rpg

xboxone or ps4

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 21, 2014)

gilliamesk said:


> PS3
> 
> ericsson or huawei?

Click to collapse



Ericsson, I haven't had experience with either 

Hot dogs or hamburgers? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 22, 2014)

slayer_lionhart said:


> Hamburgers of course
> 
> Spain or France?

Click to collapse



France

Ketchup or mustard?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 22, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> France
> 
> Ketchup or mustard?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ketchup

Google Smileys or Whatsapp Smileys?

Stay tuned for my first CM11 theme soon.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 22, 2014)

Google smilies 

Jelly Bean or Kit Kat? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## onesvip (Aug 22, 2014)

Kitkat 

4.4.2 or 4.4.4?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 22, 2014)

onesvip said:


> Kitkat
> 
> 4.4.2 or 4.4.4?

Click to collapse



4.4.2 because it was earlier released so i could enjoy it earlier.

Jellybean 4.3 or iOS 6?

Stay tuned for my first CM11 theme soon.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 22, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> 4.4.2 because it was earlier released so i could enjoy it earlier.
> 
> Jellybean 4.3 or iOS 6?
> 
> Stay tuned for my first CM11 theme soon.

Click to collapse



No experience with iOS 6 so Jelly Bean 4.3

Tablet or phone? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 22, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> No experience with iOS 6 so Jelly Bean 4.3
> 
> Tablet or phone?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Phablet

Phablet or Tablet ?

Stay tuned for my first CM11 theme soon.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 22, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Phablet
> 
> Phablet or Tablet ?
> 
> Stay tuned for my first CM11 theme soon.

Click to collapse



Tablet. A phablet is an oversized phone, no thanks. 

Funny I said tablet or phone not phablet which is something completely different. 

Kindle or Nook HD? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 22, 2014)

Kindle

Sony Timescape UI or Samsung TouchWiz?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 22, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Kindle
> 
> Sony Timescape UI or Samsung TouchWiz?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Sadly haven't seen the Sony US, so Touchwiz 

Custom launcher or stock? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 22, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Sadly haven't seen the Sony US, so Touchwiz
> 
> Custom launcher or stock?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Stock at the High end devices and nova prime on low end

Nova or Apex?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 22, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Stock at the High end devices and nova prime on low end
> 
> Nova or Apex?

Click to collapse



I'm partial to Nova seeming how I bought the prime version awhile ago 

AOSP or Stock? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 22, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> I'm partial to Nova seeming how I bought the prime version awhile ago
> 
> AOSP or Stock?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



HTC - Stock and all other manufacturers - AOSP/CM11 .

Sense or Xperia Stock?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 22, 2014)

I haven't used HTC Sense so Xperia stock 

The brain or the heart?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 22, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> I haven't used HTC Sense so Xperia stock
> 
> The brain or the heart?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



The heart because i won't live without it.

Same


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 22, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> The heart because i won't live without it.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I didn't meant that 
I meant like smart guy or man have no feeling 

Heart

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 22, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> I didn't meant that
> I meant like smart guy or man have no feeling
> 
> Heart
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh than i'll choose heart.

Are you lonely at home or do you have many friends? ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 22, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Oh than i'll choose heart.
> 
> Are you lonely at home or do you have many friends? ?

Click to collapse



I don't have friend it time ? only dog is 'friend' for me but not people 

Same

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 22, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> I don't have friend it time ? only dog is 'friend' for me but not people
> 
> Same
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Ahh man come on Hangouts, ....
I have a couple of friends but still i have lonely moments.

Greek or Spain food?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 22, 2014)

Spain food 

Do you use Google voice search??

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 22, 2014)

Nope

Neon glow effect or lens flare effect?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 22, 2014)

lens flare 

real name or nickname ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 23, 2014)

Nickname

Fantasy movies or thrillers?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gammelgustav (Aug 23, 2014)

Fantasy thrillers 

is a unicorn a narwal which walks on land?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 23, 2014)

Gammelgustav said:


> Fantasy thrillers
> 
> is a unicorn a narwal which walks on land?

Click to collapse



Maybe but than would it be a obese unicorn hehehe.

Dogs or home monkeys as pet?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 23, 2014)

Dogs ?

You can live without mouse or without keyboard?



Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 23, 2014)

Without mouse

Xiaomi or Huawei Flagships?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 23, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Without mouse
> 
> Xiaomi or Huawei Flagships?

Click to collapse



Xiaomi 

What's the best tablet size for you?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 23, 2014)

8.4 inch hehehe

Same


----------



## karandpr (Aug 23, 2014)

7"

Do you watch anime ?


----------



## NobleDroid (Aug 23, 2014)

Yes

Galaxy S5 or LG G3


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 23, 2014)

NobleDroid said:


> Yes
> 
> Galaxy S5 or LG G3

Click to collapse



Both are great phones but the S5 due to the main button being on the front 

Stock browser or custom browser? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 23, 2014)

Stock browser 

Stock Rom or custom Rom?



Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 23, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Stock browser
> 
> Stock Rom or custom Rom?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Custom rom

Rooted or unrooted? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 23, 2014)

Rooted because of some requirments.

Girlfriend or one best friend?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 23, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Rooted because of some requirments.
> 
> Girlfriend or one best friend?

Click to collapse



Best Friend since I don't have one 

Wife or Girlfriend? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 23, 2014)

Girlfriend 

Arms or legs?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 23, 2014)

Arms

Zooper or HD Widgets?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 23, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Arms
> 
> Zooper or HD Widgets?

Click to collapse



HD Widgets

PC or Android tablet?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 23, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> HD Widgets
> 
> PC or Android tablet?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



PC

Zooper or UCCW?

Sent from my SM-T320, Note 1 or S2 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 23, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> PC
> 
> Zooper or UCCW?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T320, Note 1 or S2 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



IDK

What are these? 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 23, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> IDK
> 
> What are these?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Widgets hehhehe, look what i made with zooper here below :









You like this?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 23, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Widgets hehhehe, look what i made with zooper here below :
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow! Nice i can't see the images ?

Fails or pranks?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## NobleDroid (Aug 24, 2014)

Pranks

Flappy Bird or Swing Copter? ??

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 24, 2014)

NobleDroid said:


> Pranks
> 
> Flappy Bird or Swing Copter? ??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Neither

Coolers or heaters?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 24, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Neither
> 
> Coolers or heaters?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



In the summer coolers, winter heaters 

Spiderman or Superman? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 24, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> In the summer coolers, winter heaters
> 
> Spiderman or Superman?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Neither. I hate those all "super" hero 

Animals or plants?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 24, 2014)

Animals. I'm a meatetarian. No one needs those veggies anyway. 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 24, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Animals. I'm a meatetarian. No one needs those veggies anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse



Nothing wrong with veggies. 

Cookout or eat at home? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 24, 2014)

I was JK. I eat my veggies too but I prefer meat. DoD you mean eat out instead of cookout? You are still rating at home of you cookout. If you meant eat out or at home then at home. If you meant cook inside or cookout then cookout. 

Monday or Friday? 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 24, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> I was JK. I eat my veggies too but I prefer meat. DoD you mean eat out instead of cookout? You are still rating at home of you cookout. If you meant eat out or at home then at home. If you meant cook inside or cookout then cookout.
> 
> Monday or Friday?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse



Friday

Burger or pizza?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 24, 2014)

Pizza

Cheeseburger or fishburger?


----------



## Will_Xda (Aug 24, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Pizza
> 
> Cheeseburger or fishburger?

Click to collapse



Cheeseburger
Just started season 3 of walking dead, does it get better ?

Sent from my Desire X using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 24, 2014)

Idk because I haven't watched that yet.

Same question.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 24, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Idk because I haven't watched that yet.
> 
> Same question.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Idk because i haven't watched yet 

Devil or Angel smiley to send to your boss?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 24, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Idk because i haven't watched yet
> 
> Devil or Angel smiley to send to your boss?

Click to collapse



Neither because I don't email my boss

Steak or Burgers? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 24, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Neither because I don't email my boss
> 
> Steak or Burgers?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Burgers 

Fried chicken or crispy chicken?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 24, 2014)

Fried
Waffle fries or straight cut french fries?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 24, 2014)

French fries

French crepes or american pancakes?


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 24, 2014)

Since I don't knew what a crepe is then pancakes. 

jrc2
Sent from my T-Mobile S2 using Tapatalk.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 24, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Since I don't knew what a crepe is then pancakes.
> 
> jrc2
> Sent from my T-Mobile S2 using Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



I'll ask a question, can't answer one however. I've noticed that people are ignoring the topic often.. 

Oreos or chips-a-hoy? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## galaxys (Aug 25, 2014)

chips-a-hoy

Suit or Blue Jeans?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

galaxys said:


> chips-a-hoy
> 
> Suit or Blue Jeans?

Click to collapse



Blue jeans 

Work or vacation? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## JG (Aug 25, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Blue jeans
> 
> Work or vacation?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



vacation!

favorite pet dogs or cats?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

kjax said:


> vacation!
> 
> favorite pet dogs or cats?

Click to collapse



I prefer dogs but right now we have cats

Milk Chocolate or Dark Chocolate? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## onesvip (Aug 25, 2014)

Dark Chocolate 

AC/DC or The Rolling Stones?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 25, 2014)

The Rolling Stones 

Queen or Kiss?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> The Rolling Stones
> 
> Queen or Kiss?

Click to collapse



Queen -  Freedie Mercury was one of the best front men there ever was 

Heavy Metal or Classic Rock? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 25, 2014)

Neither

Jazz or Raggea?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Neither
> 
> Jazz or Raggea?

Click to collapse



If I had to choose one, Jazz 

Vegetables or fruits? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 25, 2014)

Fruits

Same


----------



## karandpr (Aug 25, 2014)

Fruits

What does bink feed mean ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 25, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Fruits
> 
> What does bink feed mean ?

Click to collapse



My last name is "Bink" and HTC's launcher called : Blink Feed can be replaced with Bink ( my last name ) into Bink Feed ehhehe

What does your name mean?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 25, 2014)

karan is my name...dpr are bunch of random letters...

Whats the purpose of life ?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 25, 2014)

Sleeping all day long

Does willy wonka have tickets to devcon ?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 25, 2014)

Disney !!. Just for Baymax ...

Did you see the trailer for Big Hero 6 ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> No
> 
> How many disney movies have you seen?

Click to collapse



A lot, I do enjoy them but I also have kids

Horror or Thriller type movies? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Horror
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Once again you failed to ask a question after answering one, I'll start it up again 

Console games or board games? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I've said "same" that means i asked Horror or Thriller.
> 
> Console games
> 
> Console or PC for netflix?

Click to collapse



Console, I don't read too much into "same", it's just as easy to post the question again. 

Next gen consoles or old school ones? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Hehehe next gen
> 
> BF4 or COD AW?

Click to collapse



I'd say COD AW, looks good 

Xbox or playstation? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> XBOX
> 
> XBOX 360 or PS3?

Click to collapse



360

Xbox One or PS4? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 25, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> 360
> 
> Xbox One or PS4?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Xbox one 

OnePlus One or LG G3?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## poison spyder (Aug 25, 2014)

Just bought an lg g3 and loving it

Coding or gaming??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 25, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Gaming
> 
> LG G3 or HTC M7?

Click to collapse



HTC M7 

Themes or apps?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## nbrska (Aug 25, 2014)

apps and games


samsung or any other android phone brand?


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 25, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> HTC
> 
> HTC or Samsung?

Click to collapse



Using a Samsung, would love to switch next time. So HTC.

Moto 360 or LG G watch R?

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## onesvip (Aug 25, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> HTC M7

Click to collapse



Very good decision 


vj_dustin said:


> Using a Samsung, would love to switch next time. So HTC.
> 
> Moto 360 or LG G watch R?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Moto 360 because I don't know the LG G watch R. 

Puma or Nike?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Nike
> 
> Puma or Reebok?

Click to collapse



Whatever is cheapest

Sneakers or sandals? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## JG (Aug 25, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Sneakers
> 
> MC Gregor or River Woods?

Click to collapse



MC Gregor
 Car or Truck?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 25, 2014)

Car

Truck or Van?

Sent from a bunch of fingers using AOSP Keyboard


----------



## NobleDroid (Aug 25, 2014)

van 

battlefield or call of duty? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 25, 2014)

NobleDroid said:


> van
> 
> battlefield or call of duty?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Call Of Duty 

Downloading or uploading?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 25, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Call Of Duty
> 
> Downloading or uploading?
> 
> Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Downloading, it's always quicker

Watching a movie at home or at the theater? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 26, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Downloading, it's always quicker
> 
> Watching a movie at home or at the theater?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I always try to catch it at a theatre if it's action scifi etc, dramas I watch at home. 

This next one is gonna be a heavy one. 
What's your goal in life? 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 26, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> I always try to catch it at a theatre if it's action scifi etc, dramas I watch at home.
> 
> This next one is gonna be a heavy one.
> What's your goal in life?
> ...

Click to collapse



I wish I knew. 35 and I have no idea 

How much money is too much? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 26, 2014)

A lot
What time is it where you are? 

jrc2
Sent from my T-Mobile S2 using Tapatalk.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 26, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> A lot
> What time is it where you are?
> 
> jrc2
> Sent from my T-Mobile S2 using Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



739am EST 

Bacon or sausage? 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI at the moment


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 26, 2014)

Sausage.

Why T-Mobile?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 26, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Sausage.
> 
> Why T-Mobile?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure why you asked that t-mobile is horrible in my opinion 

Lizards or snakes? 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## karandpr (Aug 26, 2014)

Snakes.

Turtles vs Tortoises


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 26, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Snakes.
> 
> Turtles vs Tortoises

Click to collapse



Eh? The same 

Why we are here?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## karandpr (Aug 26, 2014)

To pull a cool ponzi scheme

Will we succeed ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 26, 2014)

karandpr said:


> To pull a cool ponzi scheme
> 
> Will we succeed ?

Click to collapse



Yup 

What's the best work you done here on XDA?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## karandpr (Aug 26, 2014)

Wrote a tutorial for rooting a pure stock phone with usb debugging disabled and without using touchscreen. 

What do you do for a living ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 26, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Wrote a tutorial for rooting a pure stock phone with usb debugging disabled and without using touchscreen.
> 
> What do you do for a living ?

Click to collapse



Nice!  

A: work 

Q: why XDA?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## karandpr (Aug 26, 2014)

No reason. It's yet another forum like others .

What's your best work at xda ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 26, 2014)

karandpr said:


> No reason. It's yet another forum like others .
> 
> What's your best work at xda ?

Click to collapse



A theme called TOXIC for Xperia devices  i'm still think myself a newbie 

What do you think about XDA moderators? how they are? 

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## karandpr (Aug 26, 2014)

Sorry. I don't judge anyone

How many icons are enough for an icon pack ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 26, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Sorry. I don't judge anyone
> 
> How many icons are enough for an icon pack ?

Click to collapse



If you asking for a theme so 25 will be good number

Glass or plastic?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## karandpr (Aug 26, 2014)

If it's lenses then Plastic. Used to like glass but they are appear too heavy compared to plastic. And they break when you need them most.

Fire ,Water ,Wind or Earth ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 26, 2014)

karandpr said:


> If it's lenses then Plastic. Used to like glass but they are appear too heavy compared to plastic. And they break when you need them most.
> 
> Fire ,Water ,Wind or Earth ?

Click to collapse



Earth 

Red or blue?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## karandpr (Aug 26, 2014)

Blue

White or Black ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 26, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Blue
> 
> White or Black ?

Click to collapse



Black

Orange or purple? 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 26, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Black
> 
> Orange or purple?
> 
> From my Wicked S3 running MIUI

Click to collapse



Orange 

Rage memes or emojis?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 26, 2014)

Emojis 

Virtual keyboard or physical? 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 26, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Emojis
> 
> Virtual keyboard or physical?
> 
> From my Wicked S3 running MIUI

Click to collapse



Virtual 

On screen navigate bar or hardware buttons?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 26, 2014)

Hardware buttons

Dvds or blu rays? 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 26, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Hardware buttons
> 
> Dvds or blu rays?
> 
> From my Wicked S3 running MIUI

Click to collapse



DVDs

Usb flash drive or mirco SD card?

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 27, 2014)

microSD.

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## karandpr (Aug 27, 2014)

USB Flash drive.

Personal HDD cluster or Personal cloud cluster


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 27, 2014)

karandpr said:


> USB Flash drive.
> 
> Personal HDD cluster or Personal cloud cluster

Click to collapse



First one HDD cluster 

Bluetooth streaming or via aux cord? 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 27, 2014)

vian11 said:


> because we are doing time pass
> why is fire yellow

Click to collapse



That doesn't answer my question. I'll start it over again 

Fire is more orange than yellow 

Playing sports or watching sports? 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## domini99 (Aug 27, 2014)

Playing sports.
Watching sports is boring and lazy.
(I'm not saying that I'm not lazy  )

Badminton or tennis?


----------



## vj_dustin (Aug 27, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Playing sports.
> Watching sports is boring and lazy.
> (I'm not saying that I'm not lazy  )
> 
> Badminton or tennis?

Click to collapse



Between the 2, badminton.

World without nutella would be?

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 27, 2014)

vj_dustin said:


> Between the 2, badminton.
> 
> World without nutella would be?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100

Click to collapse



It will be normal 

World without tech. How people will be!

Xperia™ Z (C6602) with Tapatalk.


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 27, 2014)

Bored.

What's your sign?


----------



## NobleDroid (Aug 27, 2014)

Aries 

Soccer or football? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 29, 2014)

BoltMonki said:


> Football.
> 
> Black or blue?

Click to collapse



Blue 

Summer or spring? 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 29, 2014)

BoltMonki said:


> Spring.
> 
> Marvel or DC?

Click to collapse



Marvel 

Happy or sad? 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 29, 2014)

BoltMonki said:


> Happy!
> 
> CM or Miui or Paranoid?

Click to collapse



I think there are different reasons to like each. CM for its install size, very small but impressive. MIUI which I'm running now and love. Powerful and compact at the same time. PA well because it's got multiple rom features included and it's also a great rom. So really all 3

Favorite android feature? 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 29, 2014)

Installing APK files from unknown sources, hehehhe.

HTC One M8 or HTC One M7 ?

_26 October will my HTC One M7 arrive !_


----------



## onesvip (Aug 29, 2014)

HTC One M7 

N4 or N5


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 29, 2014)

onesvip said:


> HTC One M7
> 
> N4 or N5

Click to collapse



N5 

Lakes or oceans? 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 29, 2014)

Both.

Note 4 or  LG G3 Stylus?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## alin razvan (Aug 29, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Both.
> 
> Note 4 or  LG G3 Stylus?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Note 4  !! 

Do you love cats lol ?


----------



## digitalguru (Aug 29, 2014)

alin razvan said:


> Note 4  !!
> 
> Do you love cats lol ?

Click to collapse



I am allergic to cats, therefore I hate them. I'm a dog guy.

Do you pee in the pool?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 30, 2014)

No 

Note 3 or HTC One Max?


----------



## onesvip (Aug 30, 2014)

HTC One Max 

Amerika or Europe?


----------



## alin razvan (Aug 30, 2014)

onesvip said:


> HTC One Max
> 
> Amerika or Europe?

Click to collapse



EUROPE (most beautiful girls belong to Europe) ! :silly:

Blondes or brunettes?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 30, 2014)

alin razvan said:


> EUROPE (most beautiful girls belong to Europe) ! :silly:
> 
> Blondes or brunettes?

Click to collapse



Either, depends on her personality. Hair color means nothing 

LED or LCD ? 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

LED

Spam or reasonable posting ?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 30, 2014)

Define reason in Off topic section  

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles vs X-Men

---------- Post added at 08:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------

Define reason in Off topic section  

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles vs X-Men


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Define reason in Off topic section
> 
> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles vs X-Men
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Since the thread isn't related to development.
The thread is here in off topic, would you spam the thread for an event that happened a while ago ?

Is there a permission for spamming in off topic ?

(Too many questions..)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## karandpr (Aug 30, 2014)

Depends 

Are you selling kitchens in your spam posts ?


----------



## FireWall123 (Aug 30, 2014)

Lol no XD

What do you think am spamming about ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 30, 2014)

Nothing

Black or cyan?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Aug 30, 2014)

Black.

Slugs or Tarantulas ?


----------



## alin razvan (Aug 31, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Black.
> 
> Slugs or Tarantulas ?

Click to collapse



i hate spiders so slugs :victory: !

Healthy food OR Junk food ?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 31, 2014)

Both.

Do you use Linux or Windows.

[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 31, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Both.
> 
> Do you use Linux or Windows.
> 
> [font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]

Click to collapse



Windows but I prefer Linux

Hot or cold? 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Aug 31, 2014)

Cold

Do you use a Belkin WeMo Switch or any of Belkin's products and are you satisfied?

[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 31, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Cold
> 
> Do you use a Belkin WeMo Switch or any of Belkin's products and are you satisfied?
> 
> [font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]

Click to collapse



No Belkin products here

WiFi or wired Internet? 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 31, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> No Belkin products here
> 
> WiFi or wired Internet?
> 
> From my Wicked S3 running MIUI

Click to collapse



WiFi sure  

Favorite custom ROM?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 31, 2014)

PA

Nexus or iPhone?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 31, 2014)

Vivek_Neel said:


> PA
> 
> Nexus or iPhone?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Easy choice here, Nexus 

Call of Duty or Battlefield? 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 31, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Easy choice here, Nexus
> 
> Call of Duty or Battlefield?
> 
> From my Wicked S3 running MIUI

Click to collapse



BF is boring so CoD 

Multiplayer or singleplayer?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 31, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> BF is boring so CoD
> 
> Multiplayer or singleplayer?
> 
> Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Multi-player if someone actually plays with you as a 2nd player 

Need for speed or fast & furious? 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 31, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Multi-player if someone actually plays with you as a 2nd player
> 
> Need for speed or fast & furious?
> 
> From my Wicked S3 running MIUI

Click to collapse



NFS (ah.. The lol times  )

PC or console?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Aug 31, 2014)

PC

RTS or TBS ?


----------



## Disharmony (Aug 31, 2014)

*Bg*

RTS

What would you do if you have 100000000000 $


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 31, 2014)

Will donate few $ to beggars.
Will buy tech stuffs.

What will u do? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 31, 2014)

I'll donate 8000 mid-range Android phones to poor people and hire some android devs to train them and also work together.
The rest of my money will i invest in several different starting projects.
From the money i earn will i pay the poor people and the hired  devs really good to make apps for me that i will sell and from that money will i 50% invest again and the other 50% will i buy tech gadgets for me and my family and friends.

What will you do?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 31, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I'll donate 8000 mid-range Android phones to poor people and hire some android devs to train them and also work together.
> The rest of my money will i invest in several different starting projects.
> From the money i earn will i pay the poor people and the hired  devs really good to make apps for me that i will sell and from that money will i 50% invest again and the other 50% will i buy tech gadgets for me and my family and friends.
> 
> What will you do?

Click to collapse



Well said and good usage of the money.
Btw I said already.

How do you install a custom ROM on an iPhone? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 31, 2014)

iDroid via OpeniBoot.

Same. 

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## karandpr (Aug 31, 2014)

I wouldn't bother with it. If  Ihad an iphone ,I would dabble with the 100's of cool accesories .

Why would you even need a ROM on iPhone ?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 31, 2014)

Was just curious to know.

What do you think about comptabiltiy of xposed with ART?
Can we see xposed version being  comptiable with art?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes, when Android L was released.

What was your first smartphone?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 31, 2014)

The Galaxy Note 1

What is a theme or an app ( an app that improves the beauty of device like a launcher ) that you recommend every starter ?

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## karandpr (Aug 31, 2014)

Jetpack Joyride
 Tasker
Did you root your latest phone ?


----------



## onesvip (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes 

Do you have a non-rooted phone?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 31, 2014)

onesvip said:


> Yes
> 
> Do you have a non-rooted phone?

Click to collapse



No but I'm planning to unroot/keep it unrooted my next phone.

What's your feeling/opinion with the Rockstar games for Android?
Like GTA SA ...

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## karandpr (Aug 31, 2014)

Never played them.A friend of mine complained about controller issues .

Will you use CM on your next phone ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 31, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Never played them.A friend of mine complained about controller issues .
> 
> Will you use CM on your next phone ?

Click to collapse



No my next phone ( *HTC One M8* ) will be armed with Sense 6 

What is your feeling with Sense 6?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 31, 2014)

Cross between Sony's UI and Metro UI

Why is there no name for Sony's UI ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 31, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Cross between Sony's UI and Metro UI
> 
> Why is there no name for Sony's UI ?

Click to collapse



I thought the name of it was Timescape

Same question


----------



## karandpr (Aug 31, 2014)

It used to be an UI ,then it became an app, then Sony ceased to use Timescape. Sony's UI is usually referred as Sony UI or Xperia UI which is pretty generic name.

Will MIUI change the face of android ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 31, 2014)

karandpr said:


> It used to be an UI ,then it became an app, then Sony ceased to use Timescape. Sony's UI is usually referred as Sony UI or Xperia UI which is pretty generic name.
> 
> Will MIUI change the face of android ?

Click to collapse



No. Android stay android with any ROM and UI 

Dirty Unicorns or Paranoid Android?


Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 31, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> No. Android stay android with any ROM and UI
> 
> Dirty Unicorns or Paranoid Android?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dirty Unicorns

How to make a zooper widget fill the wide screen?

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## androidfreak70 (Aug 31, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Dirty Unicorns
> 
> How to make a zooper widget fill the wide screen?
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



Idk 

How? 

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 1, 2014)

Get HD version. 

Would you get the HD version ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 1, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Get HD version.
> 
> Would you get the HD version ?

Click to collapse



There is no *HD version* -_-

Where is the *HD version* that you mentioned in your previous post ?

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## karandpr (Sep 1, 2014)

It might be the Pro version or the extended version  or the pay-me-to-solve-your-problems version 

Are you tired ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 1, 2014)

karandpr said:


> It might be the Pro version or the extended version  or the pay-me-to-solve-your-problems version
> 
> Are you tired ?

Click to collapse



Yeah. I didn't sleep all the day 

Same


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 1, 2014)

karandpr said:


> It might be the Pro version or the extended version  or the pay-me-to-solve-your-problems version
> 
> Are you tired ?

Click to collapse



I have Nova Prime and Zooper widgets Pro and it's still not working.

I'm actually tired of searching to solve this issue.

I'll repost my question here:
How to fill my zooper widget the screen width? ( I'm using Nova Prime & Zooper widgets pro )

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I have Nova Prime and Zooper widgets Pro and it's still not working.
> 
> I'm actually tired of searching to solve this issue.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe there is no solution for it?

How is my new avatar? 

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 1, 2014)

Splot

What was your old avatar ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 1, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Splot
> 
> What was your old avatar ?

Click to collapse



Really? This






What is Splot means?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!/FONT]


----------



## karandpr (Sep 1, 2014)

Where are others ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 1, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Where are others ?

Click to collapse



One of them  browsing other stuff. And others sleeping 

How much days you can stay without food?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!/FONT]


----------



## karandpr (Sep 1, 2014)

Quite long i guess ...10-20 years I think,,,I will get necessary stuff from IVs though ...

How long will you survive without a smartphone ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 1, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Quite long i guess ...10-20 years I think,,,I will get necessary stuff from IVs though ...
> 
> How long will you survive without a smartphone ?

Click to collapse



Not longer than 10 minutes hehehe,

Same question

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Not longer than 10 minutes hehehe,
> 
> Same question
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



Same answer 

If you have a dog. What you would name it?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 1, 2014)

Kitty

If you owned an alpaca ,what would you name it ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 1, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Kitty
> 
> If you owned an alpaca ,what would you name it ?

Click to collapse



I would take the name of it's ass ( "karandpr" ) .

What's your feeling with the new Nvidia Tablet?

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I would take the name of it's ass ( "karandpr" ) .
> 
> What's your feeling with the new Nvidia Tablet?
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



Totally amazing!

Tegra 4 chip device with 1GB RAM or snapdragon 800 device with 2GB RAM?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 1, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Totally amazing!
> 
> Tegra 4 chip device with 1GB RAM or snapdragon 800 device with 2GB RAM?
> 
> Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



I would take the Snapdragon 800 with 2GB of RAM

Same question ( I'm feeling to active in OT at the moment so I'll cooldown in Q & A or General ) .
See u later @androidfreak70

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## Evilnickolas (Sep 1, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I would take the Snapdragon 800 with 2GB of RAM
> 
> Same question ( I'm feeling to active in OT at the moment so I'll cooldown in Q & A or General ) .
> See u later @androidfreak70
> ...

Click to collapse



As a dev, Im a little worried about nvidia and googles attitude toward the ARM-NEON codebase.. (happy they fixed up CUDA for ARM tho)
But loving the new snapdragons, Gimme one of those any day of the week.


hmm.. Question...

Are there any new android devices being released soon that people are psyched for?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 1, 2014)

OnePlus One for the public.

What modem do you use?

[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 1, 2014)

Stock D-Link DSL-2640B with my ISP branding.

You?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## karandpr (Sep 1, 2014)

I dont have modem.

Which news sites do you read ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 1, 2014)

karandpr said:


> I dont have modem.
> 
> Which news sites do you read ?

Click to collapse



XDA News Portal, nu.nl and CNN sometimes.

Who is your favorite mod?

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## karandpr (Sep 1, 2014)

Cyanogenmod

Did you see what I did there ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 1, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Cyanogenmod
> 
> Did you see what I did there ?

Click to collapse



No, I mean what was your favorite moderator.

Who is your favorite moderator?

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## karandpr (Sep 1, 2014)

Probably Bink Feed ,once he becomes mod.

Will Bink Feed become a mod ?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't think so.

If you see all the moderator .. they are very polite in nature. (That's one of the major requirement) and then being very clean to the forum.

That lacks in blink feed 

Xda app or tapatalk?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------




Bink Feed said:


> No, I mean what was your favorite moderator.
> 
> Who is your favorite moderator?
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



Nice question
Kenny g , judge Joseph dredd and vaneeseam 
Same.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium


----------



## karandpr (Sep 1, 2014)

Vivek Neel when he becomes a mod

Will Vivek Neel become a mod ?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Sep 1, 2014)

Guys.
Let's stop this mod thing.

That's one of the high position.
We should not be talking about that.

OK.
Karandar which was the first custom ROM/theme you made?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium


----------



## karandpr (Sep 1, 2014)

It's karand*P*r btw .

It's Arkas ,custom ROM for Galaxy 551 . Callisto was the board name of my phone . Arkas was her son according to Greek Mythology.

Perseus vs Achilles .Who will win ?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 1, 2014)

karandpr said:


> It's karand*P*r btw .
> 
> It's Arkas ,custom ROM for Galaxy 551 . Callisto was the board name of my phone . Arkas was her son according to Greek Mythology.
> 
> Perseus vs Achilles .Who will win ?

Click to collapse



Achilles 

Did you hear about the fappening?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 1, 2014)

No and I'm happy I don't 

What is the title that mosts fit you? Just from your opinion 

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 2, 2014)

That I'm a gamer,android gamer,and love bacon. Overall a swaggy person.

What country do you live in?
[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 2, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> That I'm a gamer,android gamer,and love bacon. Overall a swaggy person.
> 
> What country do you live in?
> [font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]

Click to collapse



Good ole USA, born raised and still live in upstate NY 

What's your opinion about android going forward? 



From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## karandpr (Sep 2, 2014)

More restrictions will be added to prevent rooting.

Where is my coffee ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 2, 2014)

karandpr said:


> More restrictions will be added to prevent rooting.
> 
> Where is my coffee ?

Click to collapse



Go and make it yourself 

Where is my breakfast?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 2, 2014)

karandpr said:


> More restrictions will be added to prevent rooting.
> 
> Where is my coffee ?

Click to collapse



Here in the USA that's already happening via verizon wireless. 

Get your own coffee 

Do you prefer Energy drinks or coffee? 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## karandpr (Sep 2, 2014)

/Android wide restrictions are worse than carrier specific like Verizon or Vendor specific like KNOX,

I prefer coffee

How much coffee is enough for a day ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 2, 2014)

karandpr said:


> /Android wide restrictions are worse than carrier specific like Verizon or Vendor specific like KNOX,
> 
> I prefer coffee
> 
> How much coffee is enough for a day ?

Click to collapse



Yea coffee for me here also, safer bet 

I'd say 3 to 4 cups. I work overnight so hence the number 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 2, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Yea coffee for me here also, safer bet
> 
> I'd say 3 to 4 cups. I work overnight so hence the number
> 
> From my Wicked S3 running MIUI

Click to collapse



Where is your question?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 2, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Where is your question?
> 
> Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Sorry here's the question. 

Guns or knives? 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 2, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Sorry here's the question.
> 
> Guns or knives?
> 
> From my Wicked S3 running MIUI

Click to collapse



Guns lol 

Explosives or sniper rifles?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 2, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Guns lol
> 
> Explosives or sniper rifles?
> 
> Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Sniper rifles 

What's your favorite type of military weapon? 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 2, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Sniper rifles
> 
> What's your favorite type of military weapon?
> 
> From my Wicked S3 running MIUI

Click to collapse



Heavy bombers 

Tank or helicopter?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 2, 2014)

Tank

Whats' your favourite weapon ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 2, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Tank
> 
> Whats' your favourite weapon ?

Click to collapse



I'm not huge on weapons but if I had to choose one it would be a katana blade 

Favorite all time video game? 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## karandpr (Sep 2, 2014)

Grim Fandango. Metal Fatigue comes close second

Favorite colour ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 2, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Grim Fandango. Metal Fatigue comes close second
> 
> Favorite colour ?

Click to collapse



There are many.. But one of them red 

Ubuntu touch or Windows phone 8?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 2, 2014)

Windows Phone 8

Ubuntu or Linux Mint


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 2, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Windows Phone 8
> 
> Ubuntu or Linux Mint

Click to collapse



Ubuntu

Windows or Linux? 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## karandpr (Sep 2, 2014)

Windows on Laptop., Linux on desktop

Do you like Ubuntu's unity ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 2, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Windows on Laptop., Linux on desktop
> 
> Do you like Ubuntu's unity ?

Click to collapse



Love it. I wish I still had my own pc for Linux. My gf would kill me if I ran Linux on her pc

Which file system is more user friendly Linux or Windows? 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## karandpr (Sep 2, 2014)

Depends really. KDE is more user friendly than GNOME. XFCE is more utilitarian . GNOME is shiny. Windows has a simpler method to do things .
If your are talking about file systems then . NTFS is sub par . btrfs is better . I would love to see progress with JFS2 since the CPU overhead is very low . Reiser FS was good but the dude is in jail now,. ext4 is somewhat standard. xfs is somewhat like ext4.
If you are talking about file hierachy in linux, then technically Linux is superior but from POV of end user ,windows works even though it's a mess.

Was the answer too nerdy ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 2, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Depends really. KDE is more user friendly than GNOME. XFCE is more utilitarian . GNOME is shiny. Windows has a simpler method to do things .
> If your are talking about file systems then . NTFS is sub par . btrfs is better . I would love to see progress with JFS2 since the CPU overhead is very low . Reiser FS was good but the dude is in jail now,. ext4 is somewhat standard. xfs is somewhat like ext4.
> If you are talking about file hierachy in linux, then technically Linux is superior but from POV of end user ,windows works even though it's a mess.
> 
> Was the answer too nerdy ?

Click to collapse



Yes  

Paper or cardboard?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 2, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Yes
> 
> Paper or cardboard?
> 
> Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Depends on what it's for, both I guess 

Football (Not soccer) or hockey? 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## karandpr (Sep 2, 2014)

Hand based Hybrid Rugby which for some reasons is called as Football 

Why not call it American Rugby instead ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 2, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Hand based Hybrid Rugby which for some reasons is called as Football
> 
> Why not call it American Rugby instead ?

Click to collapse



Rugby isn't originally an American sport. Instead we have football not futbol or anything similar. 

Basketball or baseball? 


From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## karandpr (Sep 2, 2014)

Basketball

Age of Empires or Grim Fandango


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 2, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Basketball
> 
> Age of Empires or Grim Fandango

Click to collapse



Age of Empires

Laptop or desktop?



Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™Z (C6602) using Tapatalk!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 2, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Age of Empires
> 
> Laptop or desktop?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Laptop 

SD card or flash drive? 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 2, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Laptop
> 
> SD card or flash drive?
> 
> From my Wicked S3 running MIUI

Click to collapse



SD card 

Pure stock or Touchwiz?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 2, 2014)

Come again  Anything but Touchwiz . ANYTHING . even iOS

Supra aural or circumaural headphones ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 2, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Come again  Anything but Touchwiz . ANYTHING . even iOS
> 
> Supra aural or circumaural headphones ?

Click to collapse



I don't know both of them 

Stock keyboard or downloaded on?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 2, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Come again  Anything but Touchwiz . ANYTHING . even iOS
> 
> Supra aural or circumaural headphones ?

Click to collapse



No ios heck no!!! 

How about just plain ole headphones.... Getting a little too descriptive there

Holidays or birthdays? 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 2, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> No ios heck no!!!
> 
> How about just plain ole headphones.... Getting a little too descriptive there
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Birthdays yay! 

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 2, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Birthdays yay!
> 
> Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



And you're question?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 2, 2014)

Alpacas riding on unicorns while being cheered by narwhals 

What was the question ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 2, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Alpacas riding on unicorns while being cheered by narwhals
> 
> What was the question ?

Click to collapse



I don't know. Even your answer not related to any question lol 

What is XDA?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 2, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> I don't know. Even your answer not related to any question lol
> 
> What is XDA?
> 
> Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



XDA is whatever you want it to be. See you got me earlier about not posting a question haha 

XDA or another development website? 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 2, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> XDA is whatever you want it to be. See you got me earlier about not posting a question haha
> 
> XDA or another development website?
> 
> From my Wicked S3 running MIUI

Click to collapse



XDA best forum I found! Other forums don't have some important devices so here you can find almost all devices 

Post quoiting or mentioning?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 2, 2014)

XDA use to be about this 

Too difficult to compare. XDA is about Phone hacking in general. Too much focus on automation and source control. Other sites have focus on core coding or design.

Mentioning. 

Should I sleep ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 2, 2014)

karandpr said:


> XDA use to be about this
> 
> Too difficult to compare. XDA is about Phone hacking in general. Too much focus on automation and source control. Other sites have focus on core coding or design.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know

What is the time in your place now?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 2, 2014)

It's noon

Why don't you clean the unicorns ?


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 2, 2014)

karandpr said:


> It's noon
> 
> Why don't you clean the unicorns ?

Click to collapse



Because they don't exist.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 2, 2014)

karandpr said:


> It's noon
> 
> Why don't you clean the unicorns ?

Click to collapse



Because they don't want that 

If you don't have anything to do don't sleep  
Stay here!

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 2, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Because they don't want that
> 
> If you don't have anything to do don't sleep
> Stay here!
> ...

Click to collapse



And you're question?


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 2, 2014)

Why is the grass green?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 2, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> And you're question?

Click to collapse



Oh not again!


tzzeri said:


> Why is the grass green?

Click to collapse



 Because it's it's called grass 

Why you people here?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 2, 2014)

Just to entertain myself while working.

What's your feeling with chinese phones?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 2, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Just to entertain myself while working.
> 
> What's your feeling with chinese phones?

Click to collapse



Eww uncomfortable feeling 

Google keyboard or Samsung keyboard?

I'm gonna help someone with teamviewer so I won't answer for some time 

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 2, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Eww uncomfortable feeling
> 
> Google keyboard or Samsung keyboard?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Google Keyboard on all devices and Samsung devices on high end only.
I prefer Google Keyboard over Samsung keyboard personally.

Evernote, Narrate or Keep which is having the best user interface in your opinion?


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 2, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Google Keyboard on all devices and Samsung devices on high end only.
> I prefer Google Keyboard over Samsung keyboard personally.
> 
> Evernote, Narrate or Keep which is having the best user interface in your opinion?

Click to collapse



Keep by far.
How do you preserve salt?

Sent from my HTC One V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Sep 2, 2014)

You keep it in a jar .

Was the question meta ?


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 2, 2014)

karandpr said:


> You keep it in a jar .

Click to collapse



Incorrect answer.
The correct answer is: with the amniotic sac of a mule.

Sent from my HTC One V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 2, 2014)

tzzeri said:


> Incorrect answer.
> The correct answer is: with the amniotic sac of a mule.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



That's great and all but you have no question. Once again I'll start again

Oceans or lakes? 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 2, 2014)

What's that for question?
Why would i choose between them if i don't know it's purpose.
I will make your question better,.

What are you liking more? Swimming in the oceans or in the lakes ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 2, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> What's that for question?
> Why would i choose between them if i don't know it's purpose.
> I will make your question better,.
> 
> What are you liking more? Swimming in the oceans or in the lakes ?

Click to collapse



It was pretty clear. Pick one, that's the point of this thread. I see plenty of others posting crap that makes no sense

Swimming in lakes. Don't get technical with me

What do you like more movies at home or in the theaters? 





From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## NobleDroid (Sep 2, 2014)

movies at home

console gaming or pc gaming? ??

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 2, 2014)

NobleDroid said:


> movies at home
> 
> console gaming or pc gaming? ??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Console gaming

The questions that youre regulary asking here, are they meant to learn something or just for posting?


_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 2, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> That's great and all but you have no question. Once again I'll start again
> 
> Oceans or lakes?
> 
> From my Wicked S3 running MIUI

Click to collapse



I didn't ask a question because I didn't answer the previous, which was "is this question meta?"

Sent from my HTC One V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 2, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Console gaming
> 
> The questions that youre regulary asking here, are they meant to learn something or just for posting?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same as yours, for posting 

Tablet or phone? 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 2, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Same as yours, for posting
> 
> Tablet or phone?
> 
> From my Wicked S3 running MIUI

Click to collapse



Phone, you can't talk for me .
I'm watching TV with bro's and when there is a break than I'm at XDA to talk a bit around in OT and help people in Q&A section.
You felt attacked and that's why you said "Same as yours, for posting" that's easily showing your weakness that you are trying to hide by posting posts ( that you might think are clever ) .

Cheers, and my question is:

Which moshpits do you like more, in Battlefield or in COD ?

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't play BF or COD...
PlayStation 3 or Xbox 360?

[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 2, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> I don't play BF or COD...
> PlayStation 3 or Xbox 360?
> 
> [font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]

Click to collapse



I'd say 360 @Bink Feed there's no need to be rude man 

Who has the best selection of games console wise? 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 3, 2014)

Meh I don't play PS much so "xbox 4 life" lol

PS1 discs or PS2 discs?

[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 3, 2014)

PS2.

do you have Steam account? do you play TF2?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> PS2.
> 
> do you have Steam account? do you play TF2?

Click to collapse



I have a Steam account but my laptop specs not enough to play any game powered by "source" 

TF2 OR HL2 OR CS S?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 3, 2014)

I only play TF2. so... TF2 ._.

whats your laptop specs?

I play it on maximum


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> I only play TF2. so... TF2 ._.
> 
> whats your laptop specs?
> 
> I play it on maximum

Click to collapse



1.5GHz Intel processor and 2GB ram with a rotten and buggy and slow Windows 7  amazing!  I play it on minimum graphics and stay laggy and unplayable

Installing Windows XP as second OS would be nice idea or better overwrite Windows 7?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 3, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> 1.5GHz Intel processor and 2GB ram with a rotten and buggy and slow Windows 7  amazing!  I play it on minimum graphics and stay laggy and unplayable
> 
> Installing Windows XP as second OS would be nice idea or better overwrite Windows 7?
> 
> Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM.

Click to collapse



maybe try playing on minimum setting?

also, try Virtual Machine and boot XP , if you dont want to accidently delete 7 

try asking on in the desktop/laptop thread will get more help there 

best online PC game ?


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 3, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> maybe try playing on minimum setting?
> 
> also, try Virtual Machine and boot XP , if you dont want to accidently delete 7
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The one on miniclip.
How many letters in the ancient English alphabet?

Sent from my HTC One V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Sep 3, 2014)

24

Where is everyone ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

karandpr said:


> 24
> 
> Where is everyone ?

Click to collapse



I'm always here  just when I get a sound from my device. Means YAY notification!!!  and the other ppl sleeping I think !

Nexus 5 or Xperia Z2?



Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM.


----------



## karandpr (Sep 3, 2014)

Xperia Z2. All my Sony phones were excellent.

Why does my wrist hurt ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Xperia Z2. All my Sony phones were excellent.
> 
> Why does my wrist hurt ?

Click to collapse



Well I'm not a doctor but maybe you hit or it's was on the same place without moving I think. Try to move all your arm parts like a circle. Get some hot drink. May help  hope the best

Why I didn't sleep all the day? It's 6:16 AM  

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM.


----------



## karandpr (Sep 3, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Well I'm not a doctor but maybe you hit or it's was on the same place without moving I think. Try to move all your arm parts like a circle. Get some hot drink. May help  hope the best
> 
> Why I didn't sleep all the day? It's 6:16 AM
> 
> Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM.

Click to collapse



. I am afraid you have contracted a rare disease. It's known as Off topic syndrome . Symptoms include posting all night, subscribing to every thread, answering to every question , repeatedly pressing F5, checking notifications all night long. Plausible cures include being productive , reading funny stuff or getting banned. 

Did androidfreak70 contract this disease from dirty unicorns ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

karandpr said:


> . I am afraid you have contracted a rare disease. It's known as Off topic syndrome . Symptoms include posting all night, subscribing to every thread, answering to every question , repeatedly pressing F5, checking notifications all night long. Plausible cures include being productive , reading funny stuff or getting banned.
> 
> Did androidfreak70 contract this disease from dirty unicorns ?

Click to collapse



Yep. Just got dirty  try it!

What's the ROM you are running now?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 3, 2014)

On my old phone ."bricked my touch ,broke my ribbon" ROM. On my temp phone ,latest kitkat stock ROM ,non rooted but themed .

Should I get myself a Xperia E1 or those Asus Zen phones ?


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 3, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Yep. Just got dirty  try it!
> 
> What's the ROM you are running now?
> 
> Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Ignorance v5

What's better, bing or Google?

Sent from my HTC One V using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 PM ----------




karandpr said:


> On my old phone ."bricked my touch ,broke my ribbon" ROM. On my temp phone ,latest kitkat stock ROM ,non rooted but themed .
> 
> Should I get myself a Xperia E1 or those Asus Zen phones ?

Click to collapse



Xperia I think, but Google a comparison
What's better, Google or bing?

Sent from my HTC One V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Sep 3, 2014)

DuckDuckGo + Google

Do you use duck duck go ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

karandpr said:


> DuckDuckGo + Google
> 
> Do you use duck duck go ?

Click to collapse



No

What is it? 

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 3, 2014)

It's a search engine. For ducks.

Do you follow basic Internet safety rules ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 3, 2014)

karandpr said:


> It's a search engine. For ducks.
> 
> Do you follow basic Internet safety rules ?

Click to collapse



Haha it depends 

What is your favorite color? 

From my Wicked S3 running MIUI


----------



## karandpr (Sep 3, 2014)

Deep Sky blue

Do you want it's hex code ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Deep Sky blue
> 
> Do you want it's hex code ?

Click to collapse



Yes. useful for some apk editing stuff 

I just installed MultiRom mod on my XZ. So I can install as much as I want ROMs  lol. Do you have a good ROMs pack on your mind? 

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 3, 2014)

Squeaky clean Unicorns. Just had a bath Unicorns . Deodorant Unicorns. 

Will you install these ROMs ?


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 3, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Squeaky clean Unicorns. Just had a bath Unicorns . Deodorant Unicorns.
> 
> Will you install these ROMs ?

Click to collapse



No, not they're not for my device.
How many unicorns can fit in a car?

Sent from my HTC One V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

tzzeri said:


> No, not they're not for my device.
> How many unicorns can fit in a car?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



2 

What you can do to clean those dirty unicorns?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 3, 2014)

Sign them up for Personal Hygiene 101

DOes that class exist ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Sign them up for Personal Hygiene 101
> 
> DOes that class exist ?

Click to collapse



I don't know 

Why you don't use emojis?   

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 3, 2014)

Does that count ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Does that count ?

Click to collapse



Yeah fine 

What the feeling in the very very deep place in your heart now?



Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 3, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> 2
> 
> What you can do to clean those dirty unicorns?
> 
> Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Why only 2? 6:2 in the front, 2 in the back, one in the glove compartment and one in the trunk/boot

Sent from my HTC One V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

tzzeri said:


> Why only 2? 6:2 in the front, 2 in the back, one in the glove compartment and one in the trunk/boot
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Seriously? The car will blow up lol 

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 3, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Does that count ?

Click to collapse



Possibly
Why are emojis called emoji s

Sent from my HTC One V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

tzzeri said:


> Possibly
> Why are emojis called emoji s
> 
> Sent from my HTC One V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Because they are emojis 

Forever alone or forever not alone? 

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 3, 2014)

Cos it's Japanese for Pictorial characters 

Forever alone (story of my life)

Did you watch DBZ ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Cos it's Japanese for Pictorial characters
> 
> Forever alone (story of my life)
> 
> Did you watch DBZ ?

Click to collapse



Are you forever alone? 

I don't watch animation

How many failed tries you can hold on and then give up?



Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 3, 2014)

Two questions 

Filling the backlog it seems

I am usually alone ...

Failed attempts ...Hmm....8 is my personal worst ... I would advice you to give up after 3rd try. If you cant achieve anything in third attempt.,it's better to leave it . Else you will become a wreck . :/ . I wouldn't go beyond 2 in future though .

Useful advice ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Two questions
> 
> Filling the backlog it seems
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope it's not  . I always stuck when I try to unlock my booloader. I try more than 20 and suddenly a magical try comes from heaven and BOOM the booloader unlocked! 
Never lose hope 
I lose hope in gaming lol

Do you game?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 3, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Nope it's not  . I always stuck when I try to unlock my booloader. I try more than 20 and suddenly a magical try comes from heaven and BOOM the booloader unlocked!
> Never lose hope
> I lose hope in gaming lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I do, I play the following games:
Forza 4
Driver San Fransisco
Call Of Duty - Black Ops 2
Dishonored
Warface
GTA
Batman Ghost Imposters
And some more.

Which game has the best storyline? GTA 5 or Saint Rows 4 ?

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Yes I do, I play the following games:
> Forza 4
> Driver San Fransisco
> Call Of Duty - Black Ops 2
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I didn't played them because I lost my XBOX 360 before they release. Played Saints Row 3 and GTA 4. Saints Row 3 have amazing storyline and much things! Ahhh the STAG tank and jet bike  

Highest graphic and most realistic game you played?



Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 3, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Well I didn't played them because I lost my XBOX 360 before they release. Played Saints Row 3 and GTA 4. Saints Row 3 have amazing storyline and much things! Ahhh the STAG tank and jet bike
> 
> Highest graphic and most realistic game you played?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think it will be Forza 4.

Are you an instagrammer?


_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I think it will be Forza 4.
> 
> Are you an instagrammer?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. I'm XDAer and YouTuber and Googler lol

What is your feeling now?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 3, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> No. I'm XDAer and YouTuber and Googler lol
> 
> What is your feeling now?
> 
> Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



I'm actually not happy my school is starting next week 
Today is my start conversation with teachers at college.

What are your currently wondering about in a game?

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## karandpr (Sep 3, 2014)

I am going to code. So praying that code compiles properly

Should I change compiler for lulz ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

karandpr said:


> I am going to code. So praying that code compiles properly
> 
> Should I change compiler for lulz ?

Click to collapse



What lulz? 

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

---------- Post added at 07:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 AM ----------




Bink Feed said:


> I'm actually not happy my school is starting next week
> Today is my start conversation with teachers at college.
> 
> What are your currently wondering about in a game?
> ...

Click to collapse



Glitches 

JetAudio or VLC?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 3, 2014)

VLC

VLC or K lite


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 3, 2014)

Neither, Kawaii Codec Pack.

Pepsi or coke?


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Sep 3, 2014)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Neither, Kawaii Codec Pack.
> 
> Pepsi or coke?

Click to collapse



Coke.

Winter or Summer?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hairyrz (Sep 3, 2014)

Coke...But is spicy curry the best flavour Pot-noodle?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 3, 2014)

Never had it.

Instant Ramen or Instan Pasta  ?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 3, 2014)

Ramen.

do you see yourself as a good person ? and why?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 3, 2014)

I am a good person because I love humanity . #IzayaOrihara

Did you get the reference ?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 3, 2014)

stop doing that lolz

what are you ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm a dutch student.

What was the first app that you installed when you got root for the first time?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 3, 2014)

ROM Manager . It was pointless though

Did I brick my phoe using ROM Manager ?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 3, 2014)

I bricked mine the first time I used RomM. I guess you did too.

whats the most useless app you installed ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 3, 2014)

Mediafire App

Same question


----------



## karandpr (Sep 3, 2014)

ROM Manager.

Whats the most useful app you installed ?


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 3, 2014)

SuperSU, Opera Mini and Titanium Backup Pro [emoji106] 

Same question.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 3, 2014)

SuperSu, Chrome, Titanium Backup Pro, Whatsapp, Tapatalk, TubeMate, Apollo, MX Player, Greenify and Lucky Patcher 

Do you use or used Lucky Patcher?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 3, 2014)

Nope. It's a security risk and it damages any good developers hard work. 

Will Linux conquer the desktops in this decade ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 3, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Nope. It's a security risk and it damages any good developers hard work.
> 
> Will Linux conquer the desktops in this decade ?

Click to collapse



Don't get me wrong I've spend more than €200 of buying apps.
I only use it for google ads removing.

Linux will come far when they will release their Ubuntu Touch in 2015.
It will deliver the name a better Imago.
Ubuntu/Linux will never compete against Windows, maybe apple but no windows.

You wanna try out the official ubuntu touch release in 2015 ?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 3, 2014)

I would like to try it. But I don't have Nexus devices ,nor am I planning to buy any Nexus device 

Will Mir be ready by 2016 ?


----------



## onesvip (Sep 3, 2014)

I hope so, but I'm not sure. 

What PC do you have?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 3, 2014)

I have a gaming laptop.

same.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> I have a gaming laptop.
> 
> same.

Click to collapse



I have a copy & paste •only• laptop 

More internet or more games?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 3, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> I have a copy & paste •only• laptop
> 
> More internet or more games?
> 
> Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Hmm more internet 
Few games are enough

You first contact with Android was?

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Hmm more internet
> Few games are enough
> 
> You first contact with Android was?
> ...

Click to collapse



What you mean?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 3, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> What you mean?
> 
> Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



What was your first Android device you touched, devices from someone else are also counting.

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> What was your first Android device you touched, devices from someone else are also counting.
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



It was Xperia TX .  i gave it to my mom and got Xperia Z 

Same

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 3, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> It was Xperia TX .  i gave it to my mom and got Xperia Z
> 
> Same
> 
> Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



The very budget Xiron tablets from my grandma, 3 months later was I getting my first Archos Tablet and for 3 years was I using 3 different archos tablets, then 1 year later  I got the Galaxy Note 1, then I buyed a Bitt GamePad and a S2, 1 year later was I getting my first beastly device the "Galaxy tab Pro 8.4" it's also my current device for almost 2 months.
Over 2-3 months will I also finally get a beastly phone ( the HTC One M8 ) .

Will it be a good choice for me to buy the One M8?

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> The very budget Xiron tablets from my grandma, 3 months later was I getting my first Archos Tablet and for 3 years was I using 3 different archos tablets, then 1 year later  I got the Galaxy Note 1, then I buyed a Bitt GamePad and a S2, 1 year later was I getting my first beastly device the "Galaxy tab Pro 8.4" it's also my current device for almost 2 months.
> Over 2-3 months will I also finally get a beastly phone ( the HTC One M8 ) .
> 
> Will it be a good choice for me to buy the One M8?
> ...

Click to collapse



It's perfect!

What do you think my next device will be? 

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 3, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> It's perfect!
> 
> What do you think my next device will be?
> 
> Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Xperia Z3 but I actually hope you will gather some more money to buy also a M8 to be HTC M8 buddies .

Same question 

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Xperia Z3 but I actually hope you will gather some more money to buy also a M8 to be HTC M8 buddies .
> 
> Same question
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



My mom and dad said this phone will be your last device-pc or anything else 

A: umm.. Galaxy Note 4 

Do you think that my family said LAST DEVICE would be real?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 3, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> My mom and dad said this phone will be your last device-pc or anything else
> 
> A: umm.. Galaxy Note 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You mean the last devices that they will pay for you?


_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> You mean the last devices that they will pay for you?
> 
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



They helped me with some of it's cost. But next time they won't pay ANY 1 dollar

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 3, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> They helped me with some of it's cost. But next time they won't pay ANY 1 dollar
> 
> Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Lucky bastard, you should go for the HTC One M8 or wait on the maybe rumored HTC One M8 Max edition with a screen even big as the Note 4.

Are you considering that?

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Lucky bastard, you should go for the HTC One M8 or wait on the maybe rumored HTC One M8 Max edition with a screen even big as the Note 4.
> 
> Are you considering that?
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



Nice deal!

I'm bit confused with this
Kernel with multiboot support and kernel with other stuff like tap to wake & overclocking
Which one is better?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 3, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Nice deal!
> 
> I'm bit confused with this
> Kernel with multiboot support and kernel with other stuff like tap to wake & overclocking
> ...

Click to collapse



Multi Boot if you're a flash o holic and the other one for performance/high featured user.
If this is for your Xperia Z than I should go for overclocking because of older hardware, I have overclocked my Note 1 and S2 also to 1,6 Ghz .


Are u into piracy?

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Multi Boot if you're a flash o holic and the other one for performance/high featured user.
> If this is for your Xperia Z than I should go for overclocking because of older hardware, I have overclocked my Note 1 and S2 also to 1,6 Ghz .
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Only in special cases 

Do you (ahem) hack games? 

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 3, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Only in special cases
> 
> Do you (ahem) hack games?
> 
> Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Yes I do, only offline games.
Server sided games like Blitz Brigade have I paid the smallest package to get VIP.
Only paying for apps that are made by XDA people or developers that are kind to me.
When they don't answer my questions in a XDA thread than I hack their apps/games to get them free.

Same question ( nice question bro ) .

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Yes I do, only offline games.
> Server sided games like Blitz Brigade have I paid the smallest package to get VIP.
> Only paying for apps that are made by XDA people or developers that are kind to me.
> When they don't answer my questions in a XDA thread than I hack their apps/games to get them free.
> ...

Click to collapse



Only when I get angry because of looses  when i hack a game it's get boring because everything unlocked and I don't like that  

When you hack a game. You set everything on MAX or just what you need?


Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 3, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Only when I get angry because of looses  when i hack a game it's get boring because everything unlocked and I don't like that
> 
> When you hack a game. You set everything on MAX or just what you need?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In GTA SA and Call Of Duty Strike Team have I all set to max because I want just play around and shoot some people and drive around with all luxury.
In casual games am I only hacking like you when it's hard and then I just hack a bit.

Someone ever hacked instagram followers ? ( I do hehehe )

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> In GTA SA and Call Of Duty Strike Team have I all set to max because I want just play around and shoot some people and drive around with all luxury.
> In casual games am I only hacking like you when it's hard and then I just hack a bit.
> 
> Someone ever hacked instagram followers ? ( I do hehehe )
> ...

Click to collapse



There is app to do that hehe

Most laggy game always you get on your tab pro?



Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 3, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> There is app to do that hehe
> 
> Most laggy game always you get on your tab pro?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



None, even buggy games are rarely running smoothly 

Do you ? ( on your Xperia Z ) 

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> None, even buggy games are rarely running smoothly
> 
> Do you ? ( on your Xperia Z )
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



GTA SA and MC5 4 Amazing spider man 2 
Those are lag little but they are playable 


How much force closes you get per day?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 3, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> GTA SA and MC5 4 Amazing spider man 2
> Those are lag little but they are playable
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rarely enough am I getting Xposed Framework FC today so I deleted it.
I have from other apps and system activities none FC on touchwizz.

Same question

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Rarely enough am I getting Xposed Framework FC today so I deleted it.
> I have from other apps and system activities none FC on touchwizz.
> 
> Same question
> ...

Click to collapse



Almost everyday! But not system apps FC 

What the feeling you get when you get bootloop after flashing a zip from recovery? 

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm feeling like a lost unicorn.
When it's a unique rom with no replaceable/similair alternatives is it more worser 

Same question


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I'm feeling like a lost unicorn.
> When it's a unique rom with no replaceable/similair alternatives is it more worser
> 
> Same question

Click to collapse



Little scared.. And more scared if I have many files in internal SD and much more if I lose the recovery too 

What your feeling if you get BSOD in your PC/laptop?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 3, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Little scared.. And more scared if I have many files in internal SD and much more if I lose the recovery too
> 
> What your feeling if you get BSOD in your PC/laptop?
> 
> Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Huge starting depresivity.

I'm here on XDA now for more than a year and I discovered many good stuff, but I miss in my daily life a unique app that can serve me whole new functionality, is it out there?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Huge starting depresivity.
> 
> I'm here on XDA now for more than a year and I discovered many good stuff, but I miss in my daily life a unique app that can serve me whole new functionality, is it out there?

Click to collapse



I don't think....

I wish there is a UNDO button on android. Possible?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 3, 2014)

Lel.... No.

What apps do you use? Does not need to include sysapps


[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Lel.... No.
> 
> What apps do you use? Does not need to include sysapps
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Those are the most apps I use

Tapatalk
Chrome
Solid explorer
PS touch
Hangouts
MCPE 

are you a minecrafter? 

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes. I play on my KF Minecraft Pocket Edition (MCPE)
And I bought Minecraft Xbox 360 as my first game for my Xbox 360 

McDonald's or Burger King? < Question @androidfreak70  ^_^

[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 3, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Yes. I play on my KF Minecraft Pocket Edition (MCPE)
> And Xbox 360
> 
> [font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]

Click to collapse



Where is your question?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 4, 2014)

In my pocket 

Where is my sammich ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 4, 2014)

karandpr said:


> In my pocket
> 
> Where is my sammich ?

Click to collapse



Flying away 

Why you used new avatar? 

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Sep 4, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Yes. I play on my KF Minecraft Pocket Edition (MCPE)
> And I bought Minecraft Xbox 360 as my first game for my Xbox 360
> 
> McDonald's or Burger King? < Question @androidfreak70  ^_^
> ...

Click to collapse



Mc Donalds.

S5 or N5? ?

Sent from my Stormtrooper Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Sep 4, 2014)

N5 . Touchwiz is for kiddies

Why is the manga late today ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 4, 2014)

karandpr said:


> N5 . Touchwiz is for kiddies
> 
> Why is the manga late today ?

Click to collapse



Maybe the internet was slow when people was trying to upload 

Real Racing 3 or Asphalt 8?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 4, 2014)

Asphalt 8

Is it a dark stormy night at your place ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 4, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Asphalt 8
> 
> Is it a dark stormy night at your place ?

Click to collapse



Just dark night 

What the thing you always eat everyday?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 4, 2014)

Food

Do you have pets ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 4, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Food
> 
> Do you have pets ?

Click to collapse



Yeah 

You?

Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Sep 4, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Yeah
> 
> You?
> 
> Tapatalk'ed from my Xperia™ Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Nope.

Blue or Green?

Sent from my Stormtrooper Nexus 5


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 4, 2014)

h4rdXc0r3 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Blue or Green?
> 
> Sent from my Stormtrooper Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Blue 

What's better in your opinion running stock or a custom theme? 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 4, 2014)

On HTC stock and on other brands custom.

Same question


----------



## karandpr (Sep 4, 2014)

Have both Stock and Custom themes on Stock ROM.  Some custom themes screw up readability to appear cool . (Neon green plus black .My eyes !). So I will go with Stock themes.

Where is my coffee ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 4, 2014)

In your hard drive

How late is it there?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 4, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> In your hard drive
> 
> How late is it there?

Click to collapse



608am

Rain or sunshine? 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 4, 2014)

Rain. (seriously it is raining at the time of writing)

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 4, 2014)

I really like rain, especially when I'm lying down in bed.

Is rain always fine?


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 4, 2014)

No, not when I'm out.
Blink feed or google now?

Sent from my HTC One V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 4, 2014)

Blink Feed.... google now sucks for me

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 4, 2014)

Blink Feed

Same question


----------



## gmaster1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Blink Feed
> 
> Same question

Click to collapse



Google now?...havnt used blink feed too much...or google now...

Who missed me?!?!

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 4, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> Google now?...havnt used blink feed too much...or google now...
> 
> Who missed me?!?!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I don't know you hehehe but nice to meet you 

Your most frustrated moment?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 4, 2014)

gmaster1 said:


> Google now?...havnt used blink feed too much...or google now...
> 
> Who missed me?!?!
> 
> That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?

Click to collapse



I missed you.




Bink Feed said:


> I don't know you hehehe but nice to meet you
> 
> Your most frustrated moment?

Click to collapse



waiting in the car :/

same.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 4, 2014)

Losing in Black Ops 2

What are you going to do tonight?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 4, 2014)

am gonna... uhh 
I dont know 
ah, I know, I'll be watching some youtube vids 

same.


----------



## karandpr (Sep 4, 2014)

Code an application. 

Which should I do tomorrow ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 4, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Code an application.
> 
> Which should I do tomorrow ?

Click to collapse



You should make a good off-topic thread to enjoy XDA when I'm at work 

Which application do you loved the most today?

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## karandpr (Sep 4, 2014)

Dumb ways to die

Will there be a Nexus 6 ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 4, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Dumb ways to die
> 
> Will there be a Nexus 6 ?

Click to collapse



Yes of course

Somebody wants to share with me their favorites apps of this week?

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## karandpr (Sep 4, 2014)

Backup & Restore,Tapatalk , Cartoon Wars : Blade

All time best app ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't know actually, maybe Tapatalk because I use it very much but the Tapatalk is very worse on the other hand

Same question

*>--->** Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me 
​


----------



## karandpr (Sep 4, 2014)

TiBu. Have lot of backed up apps .

How many devs are required to change a light bulb ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 4, 2014)

karandpr said:


> TiBu. Have lot of backed up apps .
> 
> How many devs are required to change a light bulb ?

Click to collapse



I actually don't about that.

What note taking app do you prefer? ( I use Narrate )

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 5, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I actually don't about that.
> 
> What note taking app do you prefer? ( I use Narrate )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Idk 

Why Samsung used many models number and specs for Galaxy S4??

Tapatalk'd from my Xperia™Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 5, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Idk
> 
> Why Samsung used many models number and specs for Galaxy S4??
> 
> Tapatalk'd from my Xperia™Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



I really don't know.

Who's birthday is it today?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 5, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I really don't know.
> 
> Who's birthday is it today?

Click to collapse



You?  

Is it you??

Tapatalk'd from my Xperia™Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## NobleDroid (Sep 5, 2014)

not me

do tou prefer holidays on summer or winter? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 5, 2014)

NobleDroid said:


> not me
> 
> do tou prefer holidays on summer or winter?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Winter 

Same Q

Tapatalk'd from my Xperia™Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## |>/\nte (Sep 5, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Winter
> 
> Same Q
> 
> Tapatalk'd from my Xperia™Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Summer FTMFW!

Easter holidays or Christmas ones?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 5, 2014)

|>/\nte said:


> Summer FTMFW!
> 
> Easter holidays or Christmas ones?

Click to collapse



Christmas! Woohoo!!

Same

Tapatalk'd from my Xperia™Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Aman (Sep 5, 2014)

Gotta Be Christmas

Will you buy a iPhone if it comes with CM11?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 5, 2014)

Why would I want CM11 on an iPhone ? iOS is the killer feature of iPhone. 

Will you get the Windows 8.1 M8 ?


----------



## heavy_metal_man (Sep 5, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Why would I want CM11 on an iPhone ? iOS is the killer feature of iPhone.
> 
> Will you get the Windows 8.1 M8 ?

Click to collapse



Nope  android for me please  
If you could change the world for better or worse would you? Which+ why.

Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 5, 2014)

heavy_metal_man said:


> Nope  android for me please
> If you could change the world for better or worse would you? Which+ why.
> 
> Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If it's available for under €300 than i'll defenitly try it out ( after paying my M8 android version €600 )

What's wrong with WP 8.1 for you except customizing and dev support.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 5, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> If it's available for under €300 than i'll defenitly try it out ( after paying my M8 android version €600 )
> 
> What's wrong with WP 8.1 for you except customizing and dev support.

Click to collapse



Bad apps - no special features

Same



Tapatalk'd from my Xperia™Z (C6602) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 6, 2014)

The apps for WhatsApp,etc. Suck really bad....

Same question <3

[font=light=green]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=light=green]


----------



## karandpr (Sep 6, 2014)

Tapatalk is mediocre 

When will windows 8.2 release?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Sep 6, 2014)

No idea.

Server4you or digital ocean? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Sep 6, 2014)

Have used neither. Probably digital ocean. 

Freemium or paid games ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 6, 2014)

Paid

Same question

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 6, 2014)

Both

Same question 

TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=navy]


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## NobleDroid (Sep 7, 2014)

freemium

pc gaming or console gaming?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 7, 2014)

PC gaming.

Same.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> PC gaming.
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



Console 

A PSP or iPod?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 7, 2014)

iPod.

Ps4 or Xbox1 ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> iPod.
> 
> Ps4 or Xbox1 ?

Click to collapse



Asked tons of times and I said XBOX ONE  

Same


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 7, 2014)

Ps4 

Imagination or reality ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Ps4
> 
> Imagination or reality ?

Click to collapse



Imagination lol 

Same


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 7, 2014)

Imagination.

Miku-chan or Miku-san ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Imagination.
> 
> Miku-chan or Miku-san ?

Click to collapse



Ehh.. What? 

What?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 7, 2014)

Uh.. Miku-chan or Miku-san ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Uh.. Miku-chan or Miku-san ?

Click to collapse



If they are a names so Miku-san 

Why you are in XDA?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 7, 2014)

Because I like to mod my Android devices, and making them my own.
Also special 

You ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Because I like to mod my Android devices, and making them my own.
> Also special
> 
> You ?

Click to collapse



Because I loved to get in deep stuff like modding decompiling and repairing my device and other ppl devices when they bricked 

What is the reason you came to XDA? The first thing made you sign up here


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 7, 2014)

Back when I bought my first android device, the legendary Galaxy S2, I installed a ROM from here (forgot the name..). So I signed up to give the dev some feedback 

Same.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Back when I bought my first android device, the legendary Galaxy S2, I installed a ROM from here (forgot the name..). So I signed up to give the dev some feedback
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



I was totally n00b  and I asked a question 

When you started learning about modding stuff?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 7, 2014)

2011, the same day I gave the dev feedback

Do you want to be a dev ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> 2011, the same day I gave the dev feedback
> 
> Do you want to be a dev ?

Click to collapse



A themer would be enough  

Developer , themer . or contributor?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 7, 2014)

Contributor for now, a dev later 

Same.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Contributor for now, a dev later
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



You tell me 

What I am?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 7, 2014)

Contributor?

Am I right ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Contributor?
> 
> Am I right ?

Click to collapse



I don't know lol

What I am?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 7, 2014)

A human being 

Online gaming or offline gaming ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> A human being
> 
> Online gaming or offline gaming ?

Click to collapse



If I have a fast internet so online gaming. But I have a slow one so I should say offline 

More GPU power or more CPU power?

I'm alien BTW


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 7, 2014)

GPU 

For a monitor,
23" 1080P or 27" 1440P ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> GPU
> 
> For a monitor,
> 23" 1080P or 27" 1440P ?

Click to collapse



23" 1080P is enough and good 

How much emojis you are use per day?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 7, 2014)

Lots..  I lost count. Lol

Lg or Samsung ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Lots..  I lost count. Lol
> 
> Lg or Samsung ?

Click to collapse



Samsung

Sony or LG?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 7, 2014)

Lg 

MSI or Razer ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Lg
> 
> MSI or Razer ?

Click to collapse



MSI 

Windows 98 or Vista


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 7, 2014)

98

Nvidia or AMD ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> 98
> 
> Nvidia or AMD ?

Click to collapse



Nvidia

Tegra 4 or Snapdragon 805?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 7, 2014)

Never tried T4.
So SD805

note 4 or Lg g3


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Never tried T4.
> So SD805
> 
> note 4 or Lg g3

Click to collapse



Note 4

Galaxy S5 mini or Xperia Z3 Compact?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 7, 2014)

Z3 compact 

Moto 360 or galaxy smart watch


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 7, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Z3 compact
> 
> Moto 360 or galaxy smart watch

Click to collapse



Galaxy smart watch 

Do you think the android wear is a good idea?


----------



## boborone (Sep 7, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Galaxy smart watch
> 
> Do you think the android wear is a good idea?

Click to collapse



I think he just set the clock back quite a ways with this statement......

"I think Apple is going to help grow the category,"

- Rick Osterloh

Motorola releases round smartwatch http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-29039293

Rash or thought provoking?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 7, 2014)

Thought provoking... I had this rash once and it was not at all pleasant... 

Road rash or nfs 2


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Sep 7, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Thought provoking... I had this rash once and it was not at all pleasant...
> 
> Road rash or nfs 2

Click to collapse



NFS2.

Carbon ROM or Elemental ROM?

Sent from my Stormtrooper Nexus 5 Hammerhead


----------



## karandpr (Sep 7, 2014)

A carbon team member is a friend, so carbon Rom. 

Why should I root my phone,when I have a backup and restore app and theme chooser on stock ROM ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 7, 2014)

Maybe because it won't work?

Are you console gamer?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## karandpr (Sep 7, 2014)

No.I am a terminal ninja though... 

Which is your favorite text editor?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 7, 2014)

Navy

Same question

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## karandpr (Sep 7, 2014)

Brackets 

Where is download link for navy?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 7, 2014)

Idk....

How much do you use bluetooth?

TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=navy]


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## Draewil (Sep 7, 2014)

Like ... Never !

LG G2 or Nexus 5 ?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 7, 2014)

.N5 all the way FTW stock is the best!

Same question

[font=navy=blue]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=navy=blue]


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## karandpr (Sep 7, 2014)

LG G2. 

Roller skates vs bicycle


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 7, 2014)

Draewil said:


> Like ... Never !
> 
> LG G2 or Nexus 5 ?

Click to collapse



LG G2

Same question

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## Draewil (Sep 7, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> LG G2
> 
> Same question
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LG G2 too.

Battlefield or Call of Duty ?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 7, 2014)

I have played none sorry.

PS1 black discs (they are tough) or PS2 normal discs (the DVDs we use today)?

[font=navy=blue]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=navy=blue]


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## Draewil (Sep 7, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> I have played none sorry.
> 
> PS1 black discs (they are tough) or PS2 normal discs (the DVDs we use today)?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PS2 ones.

Computers or Consoles ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 7, 2014)

Draewil said:


> PS2 ones.
> 
> Computers or Consoles ?

Click to collapse



Console

Same question


----------



## karandpr (Sep 7, 2014)

Yes its the same question. It has been repeated too many times. 

Which movie are you waiting to watch next?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 7, 2014)

November man

Your last downloaded app?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 7, 2014)

Twitch (yes I watch twitch) update

Same Question  lol
[font=navy=blue]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=navy=blue]


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 7, 2014)

The Buffalo Bills app, huge American football fan here 

Same question 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 7, 2014)

Narrate ( two weeks ago, no new apps installed from then ) .

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.datonicgroup.narrate.app

Same question


My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## karandpr (Sep 8, 2014)

Bubble blast Marbles 

Which is your favorite installable mod ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 8, 2014)

Viper Audio, it's really usefull to make bad audio stuff better.

You know the infected mode in MW3?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Viper Audio, it's really usefull to make bad audio stuff better.
> 
> You know the infected mode in MW3?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope

You know the infected races in asphalt 8? 

Tapatalked from my Xperia™Z with Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 8, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Nope
> 
> You know the infected races in asphalt 8?
> 
> Tapatalked from my Xperia™Z with Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Yes I do but XBOX MW3 is far way better heheheh

You have console?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 8, 2014)

yes. PS3.
soon a White PS4

same


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 8, 2014)

XBOX 360

Are you a girl or a boy?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> XBOX 360
> 
> Are you a girl or a boy?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Guy, a little older to be a boy lol 

What's your favorite time of the year? 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 8, 2014)

dates:
3/9
15/6
31/8


same.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 8, 2014)

Christmas <3  and the whole Winter <3
I love the snow and i dislike the summer 

Do you like the snow in the Winter?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 8, 2014)

no snow here in winter lol

same.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 8, 2014)

I really like it 

Do you like thunderstorms when you fall in sleep slowly?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I really like it
> 
> Do you like thunderstorms when you fall in sleep slowly?

Click to collapse



Love thunderstorms!! Don't get enough of them 

What do you prefer hot temperatures or cold temperatures? 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 8, 2014)

Cold 

Do you like tacos?

[font=navy=blue]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=navy=blue]


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 9, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Cold
> 
> Do you like tacos?

Click to collapse



Love tacos! Had them tonight for dinner in fact. Not those cheap variations of tacos at taco bell either 

What's your favorite food to eat for dinner? 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 9, 2014)

HomeMade hamburgers with the meat from Kroger. Yummy

Do you use Steam?

[font=navy=blue]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=navy=blue]


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 9, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> HomeMade hamburgers with the meat from Kroger. Yummy
> 
> Do you use Steam?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Heard of it but have no clue what it is

Same question 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## karandpr (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes 

Do you use beam #


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 9, 2014)

No 

What is that? ( I only know what a beamer is but I don't think you mean that )


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't know

McDonalds or Taco Bell

[font=navy=blue]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=navy=blue]


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 9, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> I don't know
> 
> McDonalds or Taco Bell
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



McDonald's, taco bell isn't even real food, I know McDonald's is no better though 

What do you like better TV shows or movies? 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## NobleDroid (Sep 10, 2014)

movies

Do tou watch Japanese Anime? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 10, 2014)

yes I do.

same.


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 10, 2014)

Nope

Same question

[font=navy=blue]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=navy=blue]


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 10, 2014)

Nope 

Do you prefer big box stores or mom and pop(customer friendly) stores? 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 10, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Nope
> 
> Do you prefer big box stores or mom and pop(customer friendly) stores?
> 
> From my S3 on Wicked 4.3

Click to collapse



That depends on what looking for honestly. 

Swiftkey or Swype? (On phone)

jrc2
Sent from my T-Mobile S2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 10, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> That depends on what looking for honestly.
> 
> Swiftkey or Swype? (On phone)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SwiftKey

At night what's better in your opinion rain or a clear night sky? 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm sleeping so it doesn't matter[emoji6] [emoji6] 

Windows, Linux, or OSX? If Linux, which distro? 

jrc2
Sent from my T-Mobile S2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 10, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> I'm sleeping so it doesn't matter[emoji6] [emoji6]
> 
> Windows, Linux, or OSX? If Linux, which distro?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I work overnight, I love the rain myself 

Linux without question. Ubuntu 

Best manufacturer in your opinion of phones/tablets? 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 10, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> I work overnight, I love the rain myself
> 
> Linux without question. Ubuntu
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've only ever used Samsung and nexus but... The 1+1 looks nice and the rumored Nexus 8 or 9 (can't remember) from HTC looks cool. HTC been getting good reviews on the M8 and tablets... until the above mentioned nexus tab comes out, Samsung Tab S series. 

Same. 

jrc2
Sent from my T-Mobile S2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 10, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> I've only ever used Samsung and nexus but... The 1+1 looks nice and the rumored Nexus 8 or 9 (can't remember) from HTC looks cool. HTC been getting good reviews on the M8 and tablets... until the above mentioned nexus tab comes out, Samsung Tab S series.
> 
> Same.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've only had HTC and Samsung. Sadly VZW are a bunch of idiots and will never pick up a nexus device again. I'd love one because I love to tinker and mod a lot 

Cars or motorcycles? 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## karandpr (Sep 10, 2014)

Cars 

What do you think about the new Apple phablet?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 10, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Cars
> 
> What do you think about the new Apple phablet?

Click to collapse



Its ugly, nothing special either 

What's better dirt or puddles? 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## karandpr (Sep 10, 2014)

Dirt 

Purr or fur?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 10, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Dirt
> 
> Purr or fur?

Click to collapse



Neither

Legos or cheap duplos? 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## vijaygopal97 (Sep 10, 2014)

Pc gaming


Sent from my Karbonn A25 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 10, 2014)

vijaygopal97 said:


> Pc gaming
> 
> 
> Sent from my Karbonn A25 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



WTF??? I seriously wish someone would do something about these new posters it's quite annoying 

I'll start the topic back up yet again 

Console or Pc, which is better at graphics? 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## karandpr (Sep 10, 2014)

PC...because they evolve every year... 

I am tempted to reply all my next answers as "pc gaming "
What's the probability of my answer being correct?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 10, 2014)

karandpr said:


> PC...because they evolve every year...
> 
> I am tempted to reply all my next answers as "pc gaming "
> What's the probability of my answer being correct?

Click to collapse



Very very possible. They are ahead of there time in most regards and haha to the comment 

What do you prefer to drive, slow or fast? 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## 404-Not Found (Sep 10, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Very very possible. They are ahead of there time in most regards and haha to the comment
> 
> What do you prefer to drive, slow or fast?
> 
> From my S3 on Wicked 4.3

Click to collapse



On my bike, I go 30MPH max, and thats really fast.

Are you a 9gagger?

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 1520


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 10, 2014)

404-Not Found said:


> On my bike, I go 30MPH max, and thats really fast.
> 
> Are you a 9gagger?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Lumia 1520

Click to collapse



I'm not even going to answer that one

What's the fastest you've ever drive in any kind of car, motorcycle or whatever else to achieve the fastest speed? 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 10, 2014)

TV Shows

Same question

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 10, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> I'm not even going to answer that one
> 
> What's the fastest you've ever drive in any kind of car, motorcycle or whatever else to achieve the fastest speed?
> 
> From my S3 on Wicked 4.3

Click to collapse



This was the post before yours..... Nothing to do with what you posted 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 10, 2014)

Oh sorry @ShapesBlue 

I was in a bugatti once ( not the driver ), 300+ km/hour .

Same question

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 10, 2014)

I went around 140mph in my car a long time ago, buried the odometer. It was a display where the speed was read out on the dash versus a normal one where it gradually goes up. I easily could of been going faster but I have no clue. I would love to drive a bugatti someday 

Favorite all time video game? 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 10, 2014)

COD Black Ops 2

Same question

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## karandpr (Sep 10, 2014)

Again?  Grim fandango followed by metal fatigue

Favourite hat?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 10, 2014)

None

Ever played COD?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 10, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> None
> 
> Ever played COD?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep

Girls/women or boys/men? 

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 10, 2014)

Girls

Same question

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 10, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Girls
> 
> Same question
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Boys 

Do you think Samsung will start other series and stop the S series?

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 10, 2014)

I really don't know

Are male or female

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 10, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I really don't know
> 
> Are male or female
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Male

Do you think there are some female developers around XDA?

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 10, 2014)

Dunno, don't care 

Dirty unicorns or carbon?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 10, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Dunno, don't care
> 
> Dirty unicorns or carbon?

Click to collapse



Well i didn't used  carbon. so dirty unicorns 

Flying or digging underground?

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 10, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Well i didn't used  carbon. so dirty unicorns
> 
> Flying or digging underground?
> 
> Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Flying

What do you do after work/ school? 

jrc2
Sent from my T-Mobile S2 using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 10, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Flying
> 
> What do you do after work/ school?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey! I didn't saw you here from long time! Welcome back 


Having lunch 


Same

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 10, 2014)

Lunch or launch ? ? 
Anyway, eating and xda/flashing new ROMs on my phone. 

Fishing or hunting? 

jrc2
Sent from my T-Mobile S2 using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 10, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Lunch or launch ? ?
> Anyway, eating and xda/flashing new ROMs on my phone.
> 
> Fishing or hunting?
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry I edited it. It's lunch 

Hunting


What's the worst feature in every android device?

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 10, 2014)

The new Google play permission system. 

Same

jrc2
Sent from my T-Mobile S2 using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 10, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> The new Google play permission system.
> 
> Same
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The games that use special settings for some devices (eg. Real Racing 3. It's use low graphic level on my device. Need to change few things to fix it)

Lemon or orange?

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 10, 2014)

tonijuve said:


> hahhah when started reading this I could not stop laughing :laugh:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Heh. Even if iPhone 1000 is released. I will NEVER buy it! So I'll wait for Galaxy S6 

Same

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 10, 2014)

IPhone 6. Hell I week never buy Samsung in my lifetime... 

Next Nexus or next HTC one


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 10, 2014)

karandpr said:


> IPhone 6. Hell I week never buy Samsung in my lifetime...
> 
> Next Nexus or next HTC one

Click to collapse



Next HTC One. I don't like the NO MICRO SD SLOT in the Nexus devices


Glasses or hats?

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 10, 2014)

Funny hats 

Toque or fez?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 10, 2014)

I really don't know where you're talking about haha 

Do you also want TF2 comes to Console?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 10, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I really don't know where you're talking about haha
> 
> Do you also want TF2 comes to Console?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Really? It's already there bro. In the orange box! 

Didn't you knew that?

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 10, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Really? It's already there bro. In the orange box!
> 
> Didn't you knew that?
> 
> Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Send me link please

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 10, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Send me link please
> 
> My Tapatalk Signature:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Link?
Isn't that's WAREZ??? 

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 10, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Link?
> Isn't that's WAREZ???
> 
> Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Nope but i already find it, it's awesome.

Why the hell you think it's warez?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## karandpr (Sep 10, 2014)

Cos they ain't pairs

Should I start replying with bad puns?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 10, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Cos they ain't pairs
> 
> Should I start replying with bad puns?

Click to collapse



Yes please, especially for the new members

Warez is against the rules last time I checked. 

Netflix or Amazon prime if you have one? 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## karandpr (Sep 10, 2014)

I have neither 

What are you doing right now?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 10, 2014)

karandpr said:


> I have neither
> 
> What are you doing right now?

Click to collapse



Translating an application for someone.

Same question

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 10, 2014)

looking for a good 1440p monitor.

same.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 10, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> looking for a good 1440p monitor.
> 
> same.

Click to collapse



Look at this, http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2064624/1440p-monitor-gaming.html

What are u doing before sleeping?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 10, 2014)

Being half asleep 

Are you a morning person or an evening person? 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 11, 2014)

evening person.

what do you think of the new XDA theme ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 11, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> evening person.
> 
> what do you think of the new XDA theme ?

Click to collapse



Wouldn't know don't use the web, only the app 

What do you think of streaming services/boxes? 


From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 11, 2014)

I use Chromecast as my first. have to say its awsome.

whats your favourite letter ?


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 11, 2014)

A. 

XBMC or AppleTV[emoji12] [emoji12] 

jrc2
Sent from my T-Mobile S2 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Sep 11, 2014)

Xbmc

Xbmcb or Windows media centre


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 11, 2014)

Windows Media Center

VLC or Quick Player

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## karandpr (Sep 11, 2014)

Vlc

Vlc or klite codec pack


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 11, 2014)

VLC

TF2 or Blitz Brigade


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 11, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> VLC
> 
> TF2 or Blitz Brigade

Click to collapse



TF2 

Asphalt 8 or NFS MW (Android version)?

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 11, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> TF2
> 
> Asphalt 8 or NFS MW (Android version)?
> 
> Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Never played asphalt 8 but I own the other version so I'd say NFS MW 

Need for speed or forza? 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 11, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Never played asphalt 8 but I own the other version so I'd say NFS MW
> 
> Need for speed or forza?
> 
> From my S3 on Wicked 4.3

Click to collapse



Need for speed. Forza is BORING!

Can you live without ROOT and custom recovery?

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 11, 2014)

Forza  I have it

Same question


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 11, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Forza  I have it
> 
> Same question

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=55376832

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 11, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=55376832
> 
> Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



I have to have at least root, I have both but if i had to choose one or the other I'd choose root. BTW I have both forza and need for speed. Love em both. 

Google or yahoo search engines? 


From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 11, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> I have to have at least root, I have both but if i had to choose one or the other I'd choose root. BTW I have both forza and need for speed. Love em both.
> 
> Google or yahoo search engines?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All Yahoo services are meh. Google!

When you search. Go for Google search page or type in the URL bar?

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 11, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> All Yahoo services are meh. Google!
> 
> When you search. Go for Google search page or type in the URL bar?
> 
> Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Both actually 

Same question 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 11, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Both actually
> 
> Same question
> 
> From my S3 on Wicked 4.3

Click to collapse



At time I use the URL bar

Google play store or *the unknown sources* ? 

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 11, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> At time I use the URL bar
> 
> Google play store or *the unknown sources* ?
> 
> Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Both. Gotta have some side load apps once in awhile 

Same 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## vnbank (Sep 11, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> At time I use the URL bar
> 
> Google play store or *the unknown sources* ?
> 
> Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Google Play Store.

Stock or Cook rom


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 11, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Both. Gotta have some side load apps once in awhile
> 
> Same
> 
> From my S3 on Wicked 4.3

Click to collapse



Play store. I always get much better download speed 

Are you always/most time serious or always funny? 

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 11, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Play store. I always get much better download speed
> 
> Are you always/most time serious or always funny?
> 
> Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Sarcastic to no end 

Sane 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 11, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Sarcastic to no end
> 
> Sane
> 
> From my S3 on Wicked 4.3

Click to collapse



Most time funny and laughing 

What's the most word you use in everywhere?

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 11, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Most time funny and laughing
> 
> What's the most word you use in everywhere?
> 
> Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



I'm bad, the four letter F and S words 

Where would you go if you had vacation time to take? 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 11, 2014)

Google

Bing or baidu?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 11, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Google
> 
> Bing or baidu?

Click to collapse



You'd go to Google.... Thats just strange 

Neither

Same 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 11, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> You'd go to Google.... Thats just strange
> 
> Neither
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bing
@ShapesBlue I didn't saw the other posts yet haha.

Race games or Fantasy-Arcade games?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 11, 2014)

Fantasy arcade games. Cos they are fantastic.

Bad puns forever ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 11, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Fantasy arcade games. Cos they are fantastic.
> 
> Bad puns forever ?

Click to collapse



What are bad puns?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 11, 2014)

Something like this 










Where is everyone ?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 11, 2014)

busy with real life.

same.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 11, 2014)

The USA

Same 


From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 11, 2014)

Busy with unreal life hehehe.

Who is having an XBOX 360

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## karandpr (Sep 11, 2014)

E bay or Amazon

Why did chicken cross the road ?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 11, 2014)

to get to the other side of the road.

same.


----------



## danishaznita (Sep 11, 2014)

To meet their family at other side of the road

Same

sent from my Sensation Xe


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 11, 2014)

danishaznita said:


> To meet their family at other side of the road
> 
> Same
> 
> sent from my Sensation Xe

Click to collapse



Who knows really 

Do you like fall or spring weather? 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 11, 2014)

Just rain

Same question

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## TheArc (Sep 11, 2014)

I like spring, more soothing.

If you were an XDA Moderator and could do anything, what would you do? (Don't be stupid or inappropriate).


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 12, 2014)

TheArc said:


> I like spring, more soothing.
> 
> If you were an XDA Moderator and could do anything, what would you do? (Don't be stupid or inappropriate).

Click to collapse



I'd love to be one, just point out what moderators already do and let people know that reading and research goes a long way. I wouldn't do anything inappropriate as unlike a lot of people I do have a conscience 

Would you ever open your own website similar to xda? 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 12, 2014)

I will help members, and other Mods with anything am capable of.
and of course, in a polite way. also help reducing the "10 posters" clutter in threads.

same.

---------- Post added at 02:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 AM ----------




ShapesBlue said:


> I'd love to be one, just point out what moderators already do and let people know that reading and research goes a long way. I wouldn't do anything inappropriate as unlike a lot of people I do have a conscience
> 
> Would you ever open your own website similar to xda?
> 
> From my S3 on Wicked 4.3

Click to collapse



ninja

why would I ?
XDA is best, I'd rather join than compete lol.

same.


----------



## iLoveAnn (Sep 12, 2014)

1 message, sorry


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 12, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> I will help members, and other Mods with anything am capable of.
> and of course, in a polite way. also help reducing the "10 posters" clutter in threads.
> 
> same.
> ...

Click to collapse



No because I could never compete with the 5+ million members here

Would you ever consider being a recognized contributor? 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## iLoveAnn (Sep 12, 2014)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2230106

Welcome. When flashing the error occurred and I now I can not go to the menu "Download Mode Do not unplug Device". 
Can you please tell how to fix it back to the menu.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 12, 2014)

iLoveAnn said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2230106
> 
> Welcome. When flashing the error occurred and I now I can not go to the menu "Download Mode Do not unplug Device".
> Can you please tell how to fix it back to the menu.

Click to collapse



Sorry my friend this isn't the right thread.... 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 12, 2014)

iLoveAnn said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2230106
> 
> Welcome. When flashing the error occurred and I now I can not go to the menu "Download Mode Do not unplug Device".
> Can you please tell how to fix it back to the menu.

Click to collapse



Asking this question is appropriate but in the wrong thread nope.

[font=navy=blue]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=navy=blue]


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## iLoveAnn (Sep 12, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Sorry my friend this isn't the right thread....
> 
> From my S3 on Wicked 4.3

Click to collapse



Сan not recover?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 12, 2014)

iLoveAnn said:


> Сan not recover?

Click to collapse



you can, if you just post your question in the right thread.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 12, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> you can, if you just post your question in the right thread.

Click to collapse



My initial point exactly. Please do a search first before randomly posting in just any thread 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 12, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> No because I could never compete with the 5+ million members here
> 
> Would you ever consider being a recognized contributor?
> 
> From my S3 on Wicked 4.3

Click to collapse



(so, ah.. shall we get to topic)

sure 

dark theme or bright theme ?


----------



## iLoveAnn (Sep 12, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Asking this question is appropriate but in the wrong thread nope.
> 
> [font=navy=blue]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=navy=blue]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For proper branches I do not have 6 more posts.


----------



## karandpr (Sep 12, 2014)

Use XDA Assist .   They will guide you to relevant thread and section
http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/xda-assist

Back to offtopuc ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 12, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Use XDA Assist .   They will guide you to relevant thread and section
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/xda-assist
> 
> Back to offtopuc ?

Click to collapse



Yep 

What's happened?

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 12, 2014)

Not much

You saw my Wallpaper threads?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## karandpr (Sep 12, 2014)

Nope 

Where are these wallpaper threads?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 12, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Nope
> 
> Where are these wallpaper threads?

Click to collapse



This is one of them, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2871337

Do you enjoy it?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 12, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> This is one of them, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2871337
> 
> Do you enjoy it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah 

Why you used 1 post for every 1 wallpaper? 

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## domini99 (Sep 12, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Yeah
> 
> Why you used 1 post for every 1 wallpaper?
> 
> Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



To make sure people read it due to the many bumps the topic gets 

How often do you change wallpaper?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 12, 2014)

domini99 said:


> To make sure people read it due to the many bumps the topic gets
> 
> How often do you change wallpaper?

Click to collapse



Rarely do that 

You?

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## domini99 (Sep 12, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Rarely do that
> 
> You?
> 
> Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Lol my wallpaper is still the default cm11 one.

What is your current wallpaper?


----------



## DauntlessTech (Sep 12, 2014)

*BWAH BWAH*



androidfreak70 said:


> Rarely do that
> 
> You?
> 
> Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Yes me!

Why don't we live on mars yet?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 12, 2014)

DauntlessTech said:


> Yes me!
> 
> Why don't we live on mars yet?

Click to collapse



It's too cold there.

Will there be an evil experiment which involves forced cold resistance for their deep seated ambitions of mars settlement ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 12, 2014)

domini99 said:


> To make sure people read it due to the many bumps the topic gets
> 
> How often do you change wallpaper?

Click to collapse



Exactly, just for get it bumped 

Getting the Note 4?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## karandpr (Sep 12, 2014)

Never ever ever ever !!

Getting Xperia Z3 ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 12, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Never ever ever ever !!
> 
> Getting Xperia Z3 ?

Click to collapse



In my dreams only!


What's your next upgrade?

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 12, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Never ever ever ever !!
> 
> Getting Xperia Z3 ?

Click to collapse



Nope.

getting Moto 360 ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 12, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Nope.
> 
> getting Moto 360 ?

Click to collapse



Nope

Getting a Galaxy S5?

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 12, 2014)

Never ever ever ever ..Why would I get Shamesung ?

Will you get the HTC M8 WinMo ?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 12, 2014)

Nope.

getting a new Laptop ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 12, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Nope.
> oh wait... I have the S5.
> 
> getting a new Laptop ?

Click to collapse



Nah no. I don't use lappies or PCs a lot

Your worst fear?

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Sep 12, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Nah no. I don't use lappies or PCs a lot
> 
> Your worst fear?
> 
> Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Prisoner.

Fave star wars character?

Sent from my Stormtrooper Nexus 5


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 13, 2014)

I'd say R2-D2. 



Spoiler



I am kinda a geek not much though lol!



Same question

[font=navy=blue]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=navy=blue]


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## karandpr (Sep 13, 2014)

Boba Fett

Favorite TV show ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 13, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Boba Fett
> 
> Favorite TV show ?

Click to collapse



Nothing 

Should I flash 4.4.4 now? 

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 13, 2014)

No.wait for 4.4.5

Should I unlock bootloader?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 13, 2014)

karandpr said:


> No.wait for 4.4.5
> 
> Should I unlock bootloader?

Click to collapse



Yes 

4.4.5 won't release for Xperia Z. So again. Should I flash the official 4.4.4 right now???

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 13, 2014)

No. Wait for two weeks for good luck.

Should I get Moto G or wait for xperia E3 ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 13, 2014)

karandpr said:


> No. Wait for two weeks for good luck.
> 
> Should I get Moto G or wait for xperia E3 ?

Click to collapse



Wait for Xperia E3 

Do you see it's better?

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 13, 2014)

I am using an E1 right now ,and it's sufficient .E3 should be a good upgrade provided it's priced similar to Moto G.

Which is your favorite video game ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 13, 2014)

karandpr said:


> I am using an E1 right now ,and it's sufficient .E3 should be a good upgrade provided it's priced similar to Moto G.
> 
> Which is your favorite video game ?

Click to collapse



Prototype 2 on Xbox 360 

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 13, 2014)

Dried Onions with swiss cheese 

What was the question ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 13, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Dried Onions with swiss cheese
> 
> What was the question ?

Click to collapse



Same question

What's your favorite video game?

Tapatalked from my Xperia Z (C660²) running Dirty Unicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 13, 2014)

Grim Fandango

Manuel Calavera forever ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't know

What's that mean?

TapaTalked from my *Xperia™* (C660²)  Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 13, 2014)

It's main character of Grim Fandago. He is a grim reaper making horrible jokes and pathetic poetry,

Which is your favorite video game character ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 13, 2014)

karandpr said:


> It's main character of Grim Fandago. He is a grim reaper making horrible jokes and pathetic poetry,
> 
> Which is your favorite video game character ?

Click to collapse



Shao Kahn from Mortal Kombat 

You?

TapaTalked from my *Xperia™* (C660²)  Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 13, 2014)

Scout Sergeant Cyrus from Dawn of War 2

What toothpaste do you use ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 13, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Scout Sergeant Cyrus from Dawn of War 2
> 
> What toothpaste do you use ?

Click to collapse



Any! 

Night or day?

TapaTalked from my *Xperia™* (C660²)  Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 13, 2014)

Day

London or Charlotte?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 13, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Day
> 
> London or Charlotte?

Click to collapse



London 

Why you don't use the emojis? 

TapaTalked from my *Xperia™* (C660²)  Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 13, 2014)

I use them sparingly 

Which section do you hang out in?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 13, 2014)

karandpr said:


> I use them sparingly
> 
> Which section do you hang out in?

Click to collapse



Q & A 

How about you?

TapaTalked from my *Xperia™* (C660²)  Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 13, 2014)

Xperia mdpi 

Was the 2011 Xperia meanest?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 13, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Xperia mdpi
> 
> Was the 2011 Xperia meanest?

Click to collapse



Yes

Z1C or Z ultra?

TapaTalked from my *Xperia™* (C660²)  Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 13, 2014)

Z ultra. That touch screen is shweet ?

Why does LG have such ugly Ui?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 13, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Z ultra. That touch screen is shweet ?
> 
> Why does LG have such ugly Ui?

Click to collapse



I don't know. Ask them 

Why Touchwiz looks so old and ugly?

TapaTalked from my *Xperia™* (C660²)  Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 13, 2014)

And bloated. Cos they still think bada was good ?

Tea or coffee


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 13, 2014)

karandpr said:


> And bloated. Cos they still think bada was good ?
> 
> Tea or coffee

Click to collapse



Coffee! Mmm nice 

Why you started using emojis? Lol ???

TapaTalked from my *Xperia™* (C660²)  Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 13, 2014)

For lolz ?

Bugs bunny or daffy duck?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 13, 2014)

karandpr said:


> For lolz ?
> 
> Bugs bunny or daffy duck?

Click to collapse



Bogs binny  ?







Same!

TapaTalked from my *Xperia™* (C660²)  Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 13, 2014)

Daffy 

What should I ask next?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 13, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Daffy
> 
> What should I ask next?

Click to collapse



This:

How the image looks in the above post?

TapaTalked from my *Xperia™* (C660²)  Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 13, 2014)

Hairy

Was harry potter hairy?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 13, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Hairy
> 
> Was harry potter hairy?

Click to collapse



Lol. Maybe 


What's you favorite android game?

TapaTalked from my *Xperia™* (C660²)  Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 13, 2014)

Robotek

Have you compiled a kernel?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 13, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Robotek
> 
> Have you compiled a kernel?

Click to collapse



No.. 

You?

TapaTalked from my *Xperia™* (C660²)  Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 13, 2014)

No but I will soon because I don't have a computer 

What computer do you have?

[font=navy=blue]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=navy=blue]


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 13, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> No but I will soon because I don't have a computer
> 
> What computer do you have?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung  N100SP 

SAMEEEE!!!

TapaTalked from my *Xperia™* (C660²)  Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## domini99 (Sep 13, 2014)

Custom built.

What game do you play (if any?)


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 13, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Custom built.
> 
> What game do you play (if any?)

Click to collapse



I'm playing right now MCPE 

you?

TapaTalked from my *Xperia™* (C660²)  Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## domini99 (Sep 13, 2014)

Battlefield 4 

---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 PM ----------

Shei#a forgot to ask a question:

Prefer console or PC?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 13, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Battlefield 4

Click to collapse



give me a question to answer.

edit, both.

why not both ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 13, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> give me a question to answer ?

Click to collapse



He already did 


domini99 said:


> Battlefield 4
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



PC

Heavy or light?

TapaTalked from my *Xperia™* (C660²)  Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## domini99 (Sep 13, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> give me a question to answer ?

Click to collapse



I posted one now, sorry


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 13, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> He already did
> 
> PC
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Heavy



domini99 said:


> I posted one now, sorry

Click to collapse



no worry 


iPhone or iPod?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 13, 2014)

Ipod

Soda or coffee


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 13, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Ipod
> 
> Soda or coffee

Click to collapse



soda 

pepsi or coke


----------



## domini99 (Sep 13, 2014)

Coke

Black thee or fruit thee


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 13, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Coke
> 
> Black thee or fruit thee

Click to collapse



black

where have you been ?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 13, 2014)

Somewhere

Where have you been ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 13, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Somewhere
> 
> Where have you been ?

Click to collapse



Making some eggs for dinner 

What you ate at dinner/lunch/breakfast?



TapaTalked from my *Xperia™* (C660²)  Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 13, 2014)

Fries and coke

Does that count as dinner ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 13, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Fries and coke
> 
> Does that count as dinner ?

Click to collapse



Yeah 

What's the time in your place now?

TapaTalked from my *Xperia™* (C660²)  Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 13, 2014)

10 pm ... 

What time is there at your place ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 13, 2014)

karandpr said:


> 10 pm ...
> 
> What time is there at your place ?

Click to collapse



7:48 PM 

What's your username means?

TapaTalked from my *Xperia™* (C660²)  Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 13, 2014)

my name + three random letters which could be a cool acronym

Same


----------



## domini99 (Sep 13, 2014)

Domini is the first part of my name (Dominique) and 99 resembles 1999 which is the year I'm born in 

What's your favourite snack to eat while watching a movie


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 13, 2014)

Potato chips and Coke 

Same

TapaTalked from my *Xperia™* (C660²)  Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## domini99 (Sep 13, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Potato chips and Coke
> 
> Same
> 
> TapaTalked from my *Xperia™* (C660²)  Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Small toasts with paprika chutney hahahaha 

Favourite movie type?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 13, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Potato chips and Coke
> 
> Same
> 
> TapaTalked from my *Xperia™* (C660²)  Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



At the movies, popcorn, soda and candy 

What's the weather like where you are today? 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 13, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Small toasts with paprika chutney hahahaha
> 
> Favourite movie type?

Click to collapse



Horror and crimes and blood 


ShapesBlue said:


> At the movies, popcorn, soda and candy
> 
> What's the weather like where you are today?
> 
> From my S3 on Wicked 4.3

Click to collapse



Hell ?


Shockwave or tornado?

TapaTalked from my *Xperia™* (C660²)  Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## domini99 (Sep 13, 2014)

Tornado.

Thunderstorms or snowstorm?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 13, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Tornado.
> 
> Thunderstorms or snowstorm?

Click to collapse



Thunderstorm!

Earthquake or volcano? ?

TapaTalked from my *Xperia™* (C660²)  Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## domini99 (Sep 13, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Thunderstorm!
> 
> Earthquake or volcano? ?
> 
> TapaTalked from my *Xperia™* (C660²)  Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Volcano since there are no volcanoes around so nothing bad can happen 


Favourite weather?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 13, 2014)

Winter

Same question

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## karandpr (Sep 13, 2014)

Autumn 

Where is every one?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 13, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Autumn
> 
> Where is every one?

Click to collapse



Went to bed  same as me 

How about you?

TapaTalked from my *Xperia™* (C660²)  Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 13, 2014)

I am sleepy 

What does your user name mean?


----------



## domini99 (Sep 13, 2014)

karandpr said:


> I am sleepy
> 
> What does your user name mean?

Click to collapse



That was.. Eehh.. Literally asked multiple times on the previous page.

I'll pass this round.


----------



## karandpr (Sep 13, 2014)

Me too

Passed to android70


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 13, 2014)

Passed to @domini99

Xbox 360 or Xbox one?

[font=navy=blue]TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI [/font=navy=blue]


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## domini99 (Sep 13, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Passed to @domini99
> 
> Xbox 360 or Xbox one?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xbox 360 for now.

You think you'll like Battlefield hardline's cops 'n robbers game style?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 14, 2014)

Never playing Battlefield. Gonna get CoD Black Ops 2


Would you be on the news?

TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI 


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 14, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Never playing Battlefield. Gonna get CoD Black Ops 2
> 
> 
> Would you be on the news?
> ...

Click to collapse



NOO!!! 

Why Samsung like the white color?

TapaTalked from my *Xperia™* (C660²)  Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 14, 2014)

CSGO or World Of Warcraft

Do you live in the US

TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI 


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 14, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> CSGO or WoW
> 
> TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Plz be more clear with the WoW 
And WHERE IS YOUR ANSWER?????

TapaTalked from my *Xperia™* (C660²)  Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 14, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Plz be more clear with the WoW
> And WHERE IS YOUR ANSWER?????
> 
> TapaTalked from my *Xperia™* (C660²)  Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



I edited it

Where is everyone?

TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI 


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 14, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> I edited it
> 
> Where is everyone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



probably busy, or sleeping

same.


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 14, 2014)

Well I don't know. 

Stock or Bloated?

TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI 


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 14, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Well I don't know.
> 
> Stock or Bloated?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stock 

What's your question?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* (C660²) Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 14, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Stock
> 
> What's your question?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* (C660²) Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



My question to you is, how are you my friend, we haven't talked for a while...

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 14, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> My question to you is, how are you my friend, we haven't talked for a while...
> 
> My Tapatalk Signature:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mmm nice question. You'll find me in other place. Don't want a mod come and say something we don't want to hear 

Right?



TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* (C660²) Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 14, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Mmm nice question. You'll find me in other place. Don't want a mod come and say something we don't want to hear
> 
> Right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes oki 

Roses or Jaguars?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 14, 2014)

Roses yo!!!!!

What's your Twitter lol

TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI 


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 14, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Roses yo!!!!!
> 
> What's your Twitter lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't use it so i give you my mod account: @questMaster5 

Twitter or Ask.fm? What is more fun to use and socialize?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 14, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I don't use it so i give you my mod account: @questMaster5
> 
> Twitter or Ask.fm? What is more fun to use and socialize?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't use either. 

Google+ or Facebook? 

jrc2
Sent from my T-Mobile S2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 14, 2014)

Google+.
Same lol

TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI 


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## RedLedLight (Sep 14, 2014)

Tyrannosaurs Rex or Spinosaurus?

Sent from my C1904 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 14, 2014)

RedLedLight said:


> Tyrannosaurs Rex or Spinosaurus?
> 
> Sent from my C1904 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You didn't answer the question, bad boy 

TRex 

Google+ or Facebook? 

jrc2
Sent from my T-Mobile S2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 14, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> You didn't answer the question, bad boy
> 
> TRex
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both applications are annoying, but i'll choose Google+

Phone or tablet IM?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 14, 2014)

Tablet. 

Google or Apple ?

jrc2
Sent from my T-Mobile S2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 14, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Tablet.
> 
> Google or Apple ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is that a trick question? Google... 

Football or basketball? 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## karandpr (Sep 14, 2014)

Apple

Football as in soccer

Apple or Orange ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 14, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Is that a trick question? Google...
> 
> Football or basketball?
> 
> From my S3 on Wicked 4.3

Click to collapse



Neither, too lazy to talk about sports at the moment.

Apple or Google #questionrepost

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## karandpr (Sep 14, 2014)

Apple 

Orange or Mango ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 14, 2014)

Mango

Strawberry or Grapefruits?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## cadialex (Sep 14, 2014)

Orange.

Capacitive buttons or true ones?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 14, 2014)

@cadialex I don't know where you're talking about, do you mean physical buttons or touch buttons?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## cadialex (Sep 14, 2014)

Yep. Was a bad translation from French . Sorry 



Bink Feed said:


> @cadialex I don't know where you're talking about, do you mean physical buttons or touch buttons?
> 
> My Tapatalk Signature:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 14, 2014)

cadialex said:


> Yep. Was a bad translation from French . Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okayy i'll choose physical buttons or on screen buttons but touch buttons on device itself is very annoying while gaming.

Same question

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 14, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Okayy i'll choose physical buttons or on screen buttons but touch buttons on device itself is very annoying while gaming.
> 
> Same question
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



On screen buttons. I tweaked my build.prop to disable the capacitive buttons and enable on screen buttons (like you, annoying while gaming.) Actual buttons work too, but I prefer on screen buttons. On screen buttons also can't break like actual buttons. 

jrc2
Sent from my T-Mobile S2 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------

I forgot to post my question. 

Samsung, LG, or OnePlus

jrc2
Sent from my T-Mobile S2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 14, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> On screen buttons. I tweaked my build.prop to disable the capacitive buttons and enable on screen buttons (like you, annoying while gaming.) Actual buttons work too, but I prefer on screen buttons. On screen buttons also can't break like actual buttons.
> 
> jrc2
> Sent from my T-Mobile S2 using Tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse



And you're question?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## 604 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi guys, how do i reply a post using xda app?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 15, 2014)

tap the post you want to reply to then pick "reply"


am I right ?


----------



## Azzimodo (Sep 15, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> tap the post you want to reply to then pick "reply"
> 
> 
> am I right ?

Click to collapse



Close.Tap it and hit "quote ".

Wizards or warlocks? 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 15, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> On screen buttons. I tweaked my build.prop to disable the capacitive buttons and enable on screen buttons (like you, annoying while gaming.) Actual buttons work too, but I prefer on screen buttons. On screen buttons also can't break like actual buttons.
> 
> jrc2
> Sent from my T-Mobile S2 using Tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse



My question was Samsung, LG, or OnePlus. 


Azzimodo said:


> Close.Tap it and hit "quote ".
> 
> Wizards or warlocks?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Neither 

Samsung, LG, or OnePlus? 

jrc2
Sent from my T-Mobile S2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Azzimodo (Sep 15, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Samsung, LG, or OnePlus?
> 
> jrc2
> Sent from my T-Mobile S2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Samsung. For now, though they irritate me at times. 

Same.

Sent from my SGH-I337 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 15, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> I've only had HTC and Samsung. Sadly VZW are a bunch of idiots and will never pick up a nexus device again. I'd love one because I love to tinker and mod a lot
> 
> Cars or motorcycles?
> 
> From my S3 on Wicked 4.3

Click to collapse



Cars
Cars or public transport?
@jrc2 The 1+ 1 box looks even nicer than the phone

Sent from my HTC One V using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 PM ----------

Woops. Didn't realise there were more questions

Sent from my HTC One V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Sep 15, 2014)

Cars yo!!!!!!

Facebook or Twitter!

TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI 


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 15, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Cars yo!!!!!!
> 
> Facebook or Twitter!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Neither, I just use WhatsApp.
Hangouts sms or normal sms app?

Sent from my HTC One V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Sep 15, 2014)

Normal sms 

Hangouts or WhatsApp?


----------



## guilherme2707 (Sep 15, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Normal sms
> 
> Hangouts or WhatsApp?

Click to collapse



i prefere Hangouts, i think its desing its so freaking awesome, its animations and etc... but almost no one in my contacts circle uses that... so, im with Whatsapp*+* 


QUESTION: CoD or BF? xD


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Sep 15, 2014)

guilherme2707 said:


> i prefere Hangouts, i think its desing its so freaking awesome, its animations and etc... but almost no one in my contacts circle uses that... so, im with Whatsapp*+*
> 
> 
> QUESTION: CoD or BF? xD

Click to collapse



CoD

Smart Phone or Phablet?


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 15, 2014)

Smartphone (no more than 5"). If I had a phablet, I'd probably drop it all the time because I wouldn't be able to hold it properly. 
Sense, touchwiz or stock?


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Sep 15, 2014)

Stock.

Same.

Sent from my Stormtrooper Nexus 5


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 15, 2014)

h4rdXc0r3 said:


> Stock.
> 
> Same.
> 
> Sent from my Stormtrooper Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Stock

Stock or Motorola (which is close to stock)?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 15, 2014)

tzzeri said:


> Stock
> 
> Stock or Motorola (which is close to stock)?

Click to collapse



Stock stock STOCK LOL!

Theming or coding?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* (C660²) Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 15, 2014)

Ehh, I do both... That's my USP.therming to showcase my skills as coder-developer 

What does your username mean?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 15, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Ehh, I do both... That's my USP.therming to showcase my skills as coder-developer
> 
> What does your username mean?

Click to collapse



Umm... A someone who Like the Android stuff too much. Android freak!  and the 70 just a random numbers 

Where are you?



TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* (C660²) Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 15, 2014)

Having lunch in restaurant. 

What are you doing?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 15, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Having lunch in restaurant.
> 
> What are you doing?

Click to collapse


 playing a game & browsing XDA at same time.

Where are you from?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* (C660²) Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 15, 2014)

India. 

Where are you from?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 15, 2014)

karandpr said:


> India.
> 
> Where are you from?

Click to collapse



Look at my XDA profile. France 

Dirt or sand?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* (C660²) Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 15, 2014)

Sand

Should I make fool of myself with my broken french skills?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 15, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Sand
> 
> Should I make fool of myself with my broken french skills?

Click to collapse



No. Stay same as you are now 

What's your favorite country?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* (C660²) Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 15, 2014)

India. ?

Is marsielle near the place you live?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 15, 2014)

karandpr said:


> India. ?
> 
> Is marsielle near the place you live?

Click to collapse



No.

What you are having at lunch? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* (C660²) Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 15, 2014)

Spicy roasted Rice & veggies with coleslaw 

What about you?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 15, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Spicy roasted Rice & veggies with coleslaw
> 
> What about you?

Click to collapse



I was having the breakfast before a few hours. It was some fried eggs and salad and sour cream 

What's the next thing you thinking to develop?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* (C660²) Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 15, 2014)

Something special 

What will you develop?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 15, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Something special
> 
> What will you develop?

Click to collapse



Maybe a kernel.

Catz or dogz?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* (C660²) Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 15, 2014)

Dogz

Where are others?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 15, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Dogz
> 
> Where are others?

Click to collapse



Went to the party 

Why we are here?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* (C660²) Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 15, 2014)

cos we weren't invited to the party.

Should we gate crash the party ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 15, 2014)

karandpr said:


> cos we weren't invited to the party.
> 
> Should we gate crash the party ?

Click to collapse



Yes ?

How about you?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* (C660²) Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 15, 2014)

ofcourse 

Do you watch anime ?


----------



## Azzimodo (Sep 15, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Yes ?
> 
> How about you?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* (C660²) Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Some of us had to go to work! 

Best party you've ever crashed?

Sent from my SGH-I337 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## YoYoStevo (Sep 15, 2014)

karandpr said:


> ofcourse
> 
> Do you watch anime ?

Click to collapse



I've watched a few.

What time is it?


----------



## Azzimodo (Sep 15, 2014)

YoYoStevo said:


> I've watched a few.
> 
> What time is it?

Click to collapse



8:30.

Same.

Sent from my SGH-I337 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rebelos (Sep 15, 2014)

Azzimodo said:


> 8:30.
> 
> Same.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



1920

when is Fast and furious 7 coming?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 15, 2014)

rebelos said:


> 1920
> 
> when is Fast and furious 7 coming?

Click to collapse



1920?  or 19:20?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* (C660²) Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 PM ----------

Where is @karandpr?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* (C660²) Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 15, 2014)

He is working. Don't disturb him.

Why was I summoned anyway ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 15, 2014)

karandpr said:


> He is working. Don't disturb him.
> 
> Why was I summoned anyway ?

Click to collapse



Just to make sure you still alive 

Are you meh right now?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 15, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Just to make sure you still alive
> 
> Are you meh right now?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) Z  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



No i'm ill.

What is your favorite food #dumbquestion

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 15, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> No i'm ill.
> 
> What is your favorite food #dumbquestion
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pizza!

Why Android called Android? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 15, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Pizza!
> 
> Why Android called Android?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



I don't know but if there is an answer on this than it can be found here, http://developer.android.com/about/index.html

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​



---------- Post added at 05:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:57 PM ----------

WP6 or iOS6?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 15, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I don't know but if there is an answer on this than it can be found here, http://developer.android.com/about/index.html
> 
> My Tapatalk Signature:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok. This time IOS6 there is no WP6 

I downloaded Paranoid Android. Should I flash it? It's looks nice

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 15, 2014)

iOS6 by a long shot. WP 6 is too much dated

Windowa XP or Windows 2000?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 15, 2014)

karandpr said:


> iOS6 by a long shot. WP 6 is too much dated
> 
> Windowa XP or Windows 2000?

Click to collapse



Neither, i hate Windows except Windows 8 with touch, i'm more a Mac OS and Ubuntu Fan.

You too?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member*​


----------



## NobleDroid (Sep 15, 2014)

win xp

did you eve owned an iPhone? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Sep 15, 2014)

Doesn't matter really. I like every OS on which my hardware works fine

I haven't owned iPhone. But used it extensively .

What are you doing now ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 15, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Doesn't matter really. I like every OS on which my hardware works fine
> 
> What are you doing now ?

Click to collapse



Backing up my data

Should I flash paranoid android now? I already downloaded it

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 15, 2014)

NobleDroid said:


> win xp
> 
> did you eve owned an iPhone?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes i had 

Same question

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## karandpr (Sep 15, 2014)

Flash Paranoid Android
I didn't own an IPhone
Didnt play COD
Grim Fandango

Did I cover all the answers ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 15, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Flash Paranoid Android
> I didn't own an IPhone
> Didnt play COD
> Grim Fandango
> ...

Click to collapse



Didnt play COD 
Grim Fandango those answers for no questions asked

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 15, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Didnt play COD
> Grim Fandango those answers for no questions asked
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



And you're question?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## karandpr (Sep 15, 2014)

why did chicken cross the road?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 15, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> And you're question?
> 
> My Tapatalk Signature:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This:


karandpr said:


> why did chicken cross the road?

Click to collapse



Because they want to die 

Can you fly?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 15, 2014)

yes/ only for 2 seconds . 

should we  appeal against law of gravity ?


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes.

How tall are you?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 15, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Yes.
> 
> How tall are you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can touch the sun with my finger 

You?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 15, 2014)

Can touch androidfreak70

you ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 15, 2014)

Nope, #whysomuchdumbquestions 

What is something you really want as gadget?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## karandpr (Sep 15, 2014)

Hoverboards

What about you ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 15, 2014)

The new iPod touch

Same question

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## Azzimodo (Sep 15, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> The new iPod touch
> 
> Same question
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 15, 2014)

Azzimodo said:


> Bink Feed said:
> 
> 
> > The new iPod touch
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Sep 16, 2014)

Destroyer ship.

Lebron or Kobe?

Sent from my Stormtrooper Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Sep 16, 2014)

Kobe. They make shweet sizzlers. 

What's up?


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 16, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Kobe. They make shweet sizzlers.
> 
> What's up?

Click to collapse



The roof
What's a better bargain, moto g or moto e


----------



## karandpr (Sep 16, 2014)

Moto e

Moto X or nexus 5?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 16, 2014)

Nexus 5

You like the new Nexus X design?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## karandpr (Sep 16, 2014)

Thats an artist' rendition of Nexus. aka Fake. For Nexus Line ,every specification is a standard for Android device. Curved display is a novelty not a standard.

When will Samsung give up on making Android smartphones ?


----------



## startracker (Sep 16, 2014)

After Samsung gives up or sells the company to someone else .

Why is android one released?

Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 16, 2014)

Because Google want the people in developing countries can afford high quality/value smartphones at only around 100 USD.

What is your opinion about Android One?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 16, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Because Google want the people in developing countries can afford high quality/value smartphones at only around 100 USD.
> 
> What is your opinion about Android One?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's bezels are way to large, but it's a good phone if you can't afford anything better.
Same


----------



## karandpr (Sep 16, 2014)

It is new concept. Dunno if it can withstand the test of time aka 2 years

Will Android one be updated for two years ?


----------



## JG (Sep 16, 2014)

karandpr said:


> It is new concept. Dunno if it can withstand the test of time aka 2 years
> 
> Will Android one be updated for two years ?

Click to collapse



Dont know!
What do you think of the new ONEPLUS ONE ?


----------



## domini99 (Sep 16, 2014)

It looks awesome, but its huge!

Do you like big screens? I mean >5.5"


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 16, 2014)

Nahh, not really... I prefer 5.1 inch max. ( i'm done with the Galaxy Note series )

Did you guys already updated your cyanogenmod?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## domini99 (Sep 16, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Nahh, not really... I prefer 5.1 inch max. ( i'm done with the Galaxy Note series )
> 
> Did you guys already updated your cyanogenmod?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No what's new?

(The "whats new" is the question )


----------



## Azzimodo (Sep 16, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Nahh, not really... I prefer 5.1 inch max. ( i'm done with the Galaxy Note series )
> 
> Did you guys already updated your cyanogenmod?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm considering actually going to the galaxy note series.  I'm on an S4 now with custom ROM. 

Why don't you like them? 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 16, 2014)

Azzimodo said:


> I'm considering actually going to the galaxy note series.  I'm on an S4 now with custom ROM.
> 
> Why don't you like them?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Just because of it's worse roms.

You also hate touchwizz on mobile?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## karandpr (Sep 16, 2014)

No. I hate touchwiz everywhere. 

Should I sleep in morning?


----------



## Azzimodo (Sep 17, 2014)

karandpr said:


> No. I hate touchwiz everywhere.
> 
> Should I sleep in morning?

Click to collapse



Yes. 

Pancakes or waffles. (If it hasn't already been done, too many pages to flip through).

Sent from my SGH-I337 on GoldFinger using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 17, 2014)

Azzimodo said:


> Yes.
> 
> Pancakes or waffles. (If it hasn't already been done, too many pages to flip through).
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 on GoldFinger using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Both, now I'm hungry 

Speeding or the speed limit? 

From my S3 on Wicked 4.3


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 17, 2014)

Neither, don't understand the question.

The Galaxy S3 or the Galaxy Note 1?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## domini99 (Sep 17, 2014)

Galaxy S3, the Note is kinda outdated.

Xperia Zx or Nexus?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 17, 2014)

Nexus

Same question

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 17, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Nexus
> 
> Same question
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus
Windows or chrome os


----------



## domini99 (Sep 17, 2014)

Windows ofcourse.
GNOME or KDE?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 17, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Windows ofcourse.
> GNOME or KDE?

Click to collapse



GNOME defenitly, much more graphics.

Kali Linux or Backtrack?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## karandpr (Sep 17, 2014)

Thats like asking Ubuntu 14.04 or 12.04. Kali Linux since its newer .Doesn't matter either way. I am not into penetration testing.

Kubuntu or Fedora GNOME ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 17, 2014)

Kubuntu

Same question

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 17, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Kubuntu
> 
> Same question
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dunno

Why I didn't liked Paranoid Android?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 17, 2014)

Because your paranoid settings were missing?

Are u on custom rom?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## domini99 (Sep 17, 2014)

Yes I'm on cm11

What's your favourite ROM?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 17, 2014)

Stock rom 

Are you on a custom rom?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 17, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Stock rom
> 
> Are you on a custom rom?

Click to collapse



Dirty horses 

Do you like AOSP?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 17, 2014)

No.too bland 

Do you like aosp?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 17, 2014)

karandpr said:


> No.too bland
> 
> Do you like aosp?

Click to collapse



Not very much. For limited reasons. I can say only for the strong WiFi signal..

If you own Google company what could you do?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 17, 2014)

Give myself money to buy HTC company.

Same question

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## domini99 (Sep 17, 2014)

Make devs port Android L to Galaxy S2 

How bad do you want Android L?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 17, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Make devs port Android L to Galaxy S2
> 
> How bad do you want Android L?

Click to collapse



I don't want any Android versions to be bad 

Do you want the Android go bad?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 17, 2014)

No lol

Same question

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 17, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> No lol
> 
> Same question
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NOOO! 

do you know where xposed installer store the downloaded APK files?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 17, 2014)

Nope. 

Did you check download folder?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 17, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Nope.
> 
> Did you check download folder?

Click to collapse



Yes but no xposed APKs there....

Stone or iron?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 17, 2014)

Stone 

Rapier or halbred?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 17, 2014)

Neither

Chrome or Opera

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 17, 2014)

Opera

LED or LCD tvs? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 17, 2014)

LED

Same question

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 17, 2014)

LED, I have two of them in my house in fact. They aren't bulky and are good tvs overall 

Pavement or dirt roads when driving? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 17, 2014)

Neither

Chrome OS or windows vista

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 17, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Neither
> 
> Chrome OS or windows vista
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



neither

Tuna or Swordfish ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 17, 2014)

Neither, i don't know them

How many times you change your wallpaper per week?



My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 17, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> neither
> 
> Tuna or Swordfish ?

Click to collapse



Tuna
What' the ideal size screen for a phone?


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 18, 2014)

4" - 5"

Same question.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 18, 2014)

I'd say about 5 inches at the biggest 

Do you prefer a tablet or a phone to play games on? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 18, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> I'd say about 5 inches at the biggest
> 
> Do you prefer a tablet or a phone to play games on?

Click to collapse



Actually, a good phablet. (Sony Ultra Z)

AMD A10, or an i5 ?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 18, 2014)

Lmao. i5 by a long shot 

Chrome os or Firefox os


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 18, 2014)

Chrome OS

Sailfish or Bada OS?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Sep 18, 2014)

Sailfish

Same question.


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Sep 18, 2014)

Sailfish.

XP or Win8?

Sent from my Stormtrooper Nexus 5


----------



## domini99 (Sep 18, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> I don't want any Android versions to be bad
> 
> Do you want the Android go bad?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Lol you didn't quite get my question I meant how much you wanted Android L,
Not it to become bad.


ZammyHedgeFox said:


> Sailfish
> 
> Same question.

Click to collapse



Sailfish.

Would you like to try Windows Phone 8?

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ----------




h4rdXc0r3 said:


> Sailfish.
> 
> XP or Win8?
> 
> Sent from my Stormtrooper Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Sorry didn't see yours.

Win8 
(My question is in the post)


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 18, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Lol you didn't quite get my question I meant how much you wanted Android L,
> Not it to become bad.
> 
> Sailfish.
> ...

Click to collapse



I lost  
Where is the question and where is the answer? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## domini99 (Sep 18, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> I lost
> Where is the question and where is the answer?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Answer was Windows 8
Question was "Would you like to try Windows Phone 8?"


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 18, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Answer was Windows 8
> Question was "Would you like to try Windows Phone 8?"

Click to collapse



Nope 

Sameeeee

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes i would like, but i won't buy since the good ones are overpriced.

Same question

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 18, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Yes i would like, but i won't buy since the good ones are overpriced.
> 
> Same question
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No! No! Nooo!! Android forever!! 

Why my new off topic thread is dead?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 18, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> No! No! Nooo!! Android forever!!
> 
> Why my new off topic thread is dead?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse




Don't know.
How big so you like your phone screen to be?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 18, 2014)

tzzeri said:


> Don't know.
> How big so you like your phone screen to be?

Click to collapse



5.7 inches 

How much you lol per day?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 18, 2014)

Pretty much when i'm at work.

Same question

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 18, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Pretty much when i'm at work.
> 
> Same question
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not much times these days....

Do you like Android L Material Design?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes i do

Do you like Ubuntu Touch UI?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 18, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Yes i do
> 
> Do you like Ubuntu Touch UI?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah it's nice 

Do you think our devs here can break the hardware limitations of the devices??

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 18, 2014)

I really don't know, but there is coming frequently more innovative discoveries, every week.

Same question

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 18, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I really don't know, but there is coming frequently more innovative discoveries, every week.
> 
> Same question
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I believe they can  but need more time

Do you like pizza? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 18, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Yes I believe they can  but need more time
> 
> Do you like pizza?

Click to collapse



No. I _love_ pizza...............

Asus laptops or HP laptops ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 18, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> No. I _love_ pizza...............
> 
> Asus laptops or HP laptops ?

Click to collapse



HP laptops 

Laptop or tablet PC?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## khsh97 (Sep 18, 2014)

Laptop

Phablet or tablet?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 18, 2014)

karandpr said:


> *Lmao.* i5 by a long shot

Click to collapse





> "The Intel Core i5 3210M versus the AMD A10 4600M: a battle between two heavyweights with different specialties.
> The 3210M is faster as a processor with a higher base speed of 2.5 GHz, and a bigger cache of 3MB. It's also hyperthreaded for good measure, and it's capable of running multiple processes easily. On the other hand, the 4600M is an Advanced Processing Unit, which means that what it lacks in processing power, it makes up for stellar graphics. Compared to the 3210M’s integrated HD 4000 graphics, the 4600M contains a Radeon 7660G which gives almost twice the performance in gaming benchmarks such as 3DMark. This is a boon for gamers, who can turn up their graphics settings to High, while still maintaining a smooth frame rate.
> Choose what best suits your needs: If you're a video editor and multitasker, opt for the blistering performance of the Intel Core i5 3210M. If you're a gamer or a multimedia geek, you’ll get more frags with the AMD A10 4600M".
> CPU Boss

Click to collapse





khsh97 said:


> Laptop
> 
> Phablet or tablet?

Click to collapse



Phablet

Sony 4k TV or Samsung 4K TV ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 18, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> Phablet
> 
> Sony 4k TV or Samsung 4K TV ?

Click to collapse



Sony 4K TV 

Are you a Sony or Samsung or HTC or LG fan?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 18, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Sony 4K TV
> 
> Are you a Sony or Samsung or HTC or LG fan?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



All 3 are equally spectacular


Gibson or Fender ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 18, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> All 3 are equally spectacular
> 
> 
> Gibson or Fender ?

Click to collapse



What?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 18, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> What?

Click to collapse



Google is your friend


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 18, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> Google is your friend

Click to collapse



Meh. I don't know 

Meh?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 19, 2014)

Moe

Are you sleepy after sleeping 14 hours straight ?


----------



## domini99 (Sep 19, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Moe
> 
> Are you sleepy after sleeping 14 hours straight ?

Click to collapse



I'm still sleepy even after sleeping for 2 days.

Bounty, Snicker or Mars?


----------



## tweetje (Sep 19, 2014)

domini99 said:


> I'm still sleepy even after sleeping for 2 days.
> 
> Bounty, Snicker or Mars?

Click to collapse



Snickers for sure! Because I made a joke once: "Je lijkt wel niet goed Snickers!" when someone kept whining about getting a Snickers.

Sun or moon?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 19, 2014)

tweetje said:


> Snickers for sure! Because I made a joke once: "Je lijkt wel niet goed Snickers!" when someone kept whining about getting a Snickers.
> 
> Sun or moon?

Click to collapse



Sun 

Why you came here? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 19, 2014)

I am bored. 

Why are you here?


----------



## stratosk21 (Sep 19, 2014)

karandpr said:


> I am bored.
> 
> Why are you here?

Click to collapse



Cause I'm bored.

Nexus 5 or Mi4 ?

Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 19, 2014)

alexbrian21 said:


> Cause I'm bored.
> 
> Nexus 5 or Mi4 ?
> 
> Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



N5 

You'll buy N6 when it's released?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## domini99 (Sep 19, 2014)

tweetje said:


> Snickers for sure! Because I made a joke once: "Je lijkt wel niet goed Snickers!" when someone kept whining about getting a Snickers.
> 
> Sun or moon?

Click to collapse



Hahaha I'm Dutch too and I understand 


androidfreak70 said:


> N5
> 
> You'll buy N6 when it's released?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



I don't think so, I don't know why.

would you like to try Galaxy Mega 6 for one week?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 19, 2014)

Only if Samsung coughs up 5000$ for the trauma which I will through .

Do you love your laptop ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 19, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Only if Samsung coughs up 5000$ for the trauma which I will through .
> 
> Do you love your laptop ?

Click to collapse



Nope I hate it

Same

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 19, 2014)

I love my laptop. It works flawlessly. never let me down 

Where are other people ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 19, 2014)

karandpr said:


> I love my laptop. It works flawlessly. never let me down
> 
> Where are other people ?

Click to collapse



Maybe they are having the lunch ?

Should I make CM11 theme?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Sep 19, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Maybe they are having the lunch ?
> 
> Should I make CM11 theme?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Yes please.

Drunk or Sober?

Sent from my Stormtrooper Nexus 5


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 19, 2014)

h4rdXc0r3 said:


> Yes please.
> 
> Drunk or Sober?
> 
> Sent from my Stormtrooper Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Neither

Hi?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## domini99 (Sep 19, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Neither
> 
> Hi?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Stfu go away creepy sh!t 
Hahaha jk.

Favourite movie actor?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 19, 2014)

domini99 said:


> Stfu go away creepy sh!t
> Hahaha jk.
> 
> Favourite movie actor?

Click to collapse



Lol  

A: bugdroid (Andy). none in real

Q: how much times you eat per day? 


TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 20, 2014)

4-6 each day 

Does anyone know why @Bink Feed has been banned?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## chadmasta5 (Sep 20, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> 4-6 each day
> 
> Does anyone know why @Bink Feed has been banned?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't say that I do.

Does anyone here watch roosterteeth?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 20, 2014)

I watched PANICS which was hilarious and first few seasons of RvB .Then it got complicated ...

do you like machinima ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 20, 2014)

karandpr said:


> I watched PANICS which was hilarious and first few seasons of RvB .Then it got complicated ...
> 
> do you like machinima ?

Click to collapse



I don't know 

Favorite song?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 20, 2014)

A tie between : Ai Kotoba and DoReMiFa Rondo

Same.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 20, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> A tie between : Ai Kotoba and DoReMiFa Rondo
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



Many 

Is it normal if your device not charging while you plugged the charger and playing game at same time?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 20, 2014)

If the game is big, yes. Otherwise it will charge but slooooowly.

Can I send stuff using Bluetooth in iPhone ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 20, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> If the game is big, yes. Otherwise it will charge but slooooowly.
> 
> Can I send stuff using Bluetooth in iPhone ?

Click to collapse



No. The iPhone don't have the Bluetooth hardware.

Why the iPhone users saying iPhone is the best phone in the world but it's not?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 20, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> If the game is big, yes. Otherwise it will charge but slooooowly.
> 
> Can I send stuff using Bluetooth in iPhone ?

Click to collapse



No. The iPhone don't have the Bluetooth hardware.

Why the iPhone users saying iPhone is the best phone in the world but it's not?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 20, 2014)

Idk because every people has different opinions.

Where are you now?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 20, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Idk because every people has different opinions.
> 
> Where are you now?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In mars   jk in home 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 20, 2014)

Llamas

What was the question?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 20, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Llamas
> 
> What was the question?

Click to collapse



'What's your favorite animal' 

Right??

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## Azzimodo (Sep 21, 2014)

Jackalope. 

Same.

Sent from my SGH-I337 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Sep 21, 2014)

Azzimodo said:


> Jackalope.
> 
> Same.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Horse.

Same..

Sent from my Stormtrooper Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Sep 21, 2014)

Alpaca 

Same


----------



## startracker (Sep 21, 2014)

Eagle

Android L is releasing next week confirmed:thumbup:

Sent from my Micromax AQ4501 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Sep 21, 2014)

startracker said:


> Eagle
> 
> Android L is releasing next week confirmed:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Micromax AQ4501 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Source?



Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium


----------



## karandpr (Sep 21, 2014)

Check my github profile for the source 
http://www.github.com/karandpr

Are you excited about the Fall season of Anime ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 21, 2014)

Vivek_Neel said:


> Source?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda premium

Click to collapse



It was posted on talkandroid yesterday. It's coming for the S5 and Note 4 by years end

Android L may hit Samsung Galaxy S5 and Samsung Galaxy Note 4 by early December - http://www.talkandroid.com/220283-a...-and-samsung-galaxy-note-4-by-early-december/

Don't watch anime. Have tried to watch it but just can't get into it. 

What are you watching on TV today? 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 22, 2014)

Person of Interest. 

What's your favourite music genre? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Sep 22, 2014)

ShadowLea said:


> Person of Interest.
> 
> What's your favourite music genre?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Metal & Hardcore.

Same.

Sent from my Stormtrooper Nexus 5


----------



## chahalnitesh (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello friends can any one tell me that is xolo a500s in good for rooting hmmm

Sent from my Karbonn Titanium S5 Plus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Sep 22, 2014)

The phrase is good for nothing.  Use towel root to root phone. If that doesn't work then nothing will. 

Where is my lunch?


----------



## chahalnitesh (Sep 22, 2014)

Means bro

Sent from my Karbonn Titanium S5 Plus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 22, 2014)

karandpr said:


> The phrase is good for nothing.  Use towel root to root phone. If that doesn't work then nothing will.
> 
> Where is my lunch?

Click to collapse



Not yet 

Why I'm sick ?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## chahalnitesh (Sep 22, 2014)

Please tell me bro

Sent from my Karbonn Titanium S5 Plus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Sep 22, 2014)

@chahalnitesh

This is not really a help thread . This is off topic section where no one serious . 
Like I said before use towel root to root phones. Thats the current hot exploit right now. If you cant root with towel root ,then you wont be able to root till the next exploit. ETA for such exploits range from a week to years.
Post in Q/A section for detailed replies and help. You will get more eyes there
http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help

Will you post a puppy pic next ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 22, 2014)

karandpr said:


> @chahalnitesh
> 
> This is not really a help thread . This is off topic section where no one serious .
> Like I said before use towel root to root phones. Thats the current hot exploit right now. If you cant root with towel root ,then you wont be able to root till the next exploit. ETA for such exploits range from a week to years.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope

Who are you?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## jasrocks (Sep 22, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Nope
> 
> Who are you?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Just a confused soul trying to make a difference

did you have breakfast today?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes. Fruit cookies and tea

Who is john galt?


----------



## chahalnitesh (Sep 22, 2014)

Bro farmaroot is the best

Sent from my Karbonn Titanium S5 Plus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 22, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Yes. Fruit cookies and tea
> 
> Who is john galt?

Click to collapse



I dunno

How is the world?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## dospitercios (Sep 22, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> I dunno
> 
> How is the world?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Is how you transform it.

Why the bad people on Disney movies are almost black?


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 23, 2014)

dospitercios said:


> Is how you transform it.
> 
> Why the bad people on Disney movies are almost black?

Click to collapse





To promote racism.
Google glass or android wear?


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Sep 24, 2014)

tzzeri said:


> To promote racism.
> Google glass or android wear?

Click to collapse



Android wear.

Nexus 7 or Nexus 10?

Sent from my Stormtrooper Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Sep 24, 2014)

Nexus 7 .Duh. Even Google agrees 

Will there be a Nexus 7 phone ?


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Sep 24, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Nexus 7 .Duh. Even Google agrees
> 
> Will there be a Nexus 7 phone ?

Click to collapse



Duh. Nope.

Same.

Sent from my Stormtrooper Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Sep 24, 2014)

Nexus program will probably end before that 

What are you doing right now?


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 24, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Nexus program will probably end before that
> 
> What are you doing right now?

Click to collapse



walking to the living room.

same.


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 24, 2014)

Watching how beautiful is my phone's transistion animation ...

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## karandpr (Sep 24, 2014)

Taking a nap

Do you hate java?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 24, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Taking a nap
> 
> Do you hate java?

Click to collapse



Yes

Same

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 24, 2014)

Depends. It's quite versatile ,but sometimes I want to hit java with a bat 

Do you follow any rules while coding a program ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 24, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Depends. It's quite versatile ,but sometimes I want to hit java with a bat
> 
> Do you follow any rules while coding a program ?

Click to collapse



I didn't used codes yet lol 

Your best android game?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 24, 2014)

Nun: Run and Gun. 

What will you do today ?


----------



## domini99 (Sep 24, 2014)

Probably working on my render.
Its not like I got anything better to do.

Are you gonna do something productive?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 24, 2014)

Yea.Compiling an application to sell off to a client. But I want to play video games.

Should I shirk work to play video games ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 24, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Yea.Compiling an application to sell off to a client. But I want to play video games.
> 
> Should I shirk work to play video games ?

Click to collapse



Well.. Much work will make you tired or bored. So be balanced 

Are you using Tapatalk or XDA app?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 24, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Well.. Much work will make you tired or bored. So be balanced
> 
> Are you using Tapatalk or XDA app?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Tapatalk but I installed the xda app last night because Tapatalk was having issues 

Same

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## 2103ehleec (Sep 24, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Tapatalk but I installed the xda app last night because Tapatalk was having issues
> 
> Same
> 
> From my Wicked S3 on SOKP

Click to collapse



I use Tapatalk because another forum I frequent uses tapatalk.

What is your favourite song?


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Sep 25, 2014)

2103ehleec said:


> I use Tapatalk because another forum I frequent uses tapatalk.
> 
> What is your favourite song?

Click to collapse



Black by Sevendust.

Same.

Sent from my Stormtrooper Nexus 5


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 26, 2014)

Pharell Willams - Happy [emoji106] 

Same. (I want to look for some new songs)

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## FireWall123 (Sep 26, 2014)

I hate Pharell, for reasons >:|

Starduster - OneRoom ft. Hatsune Miku

Same

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## arif41 (Sep 27, 2014)

Imagine Dragons - Demons.

Same

Sent from my C1905


----------



## Tr4il (Sep 27, 2014)

Imagine Dragons - Radioactive

First thing you do when getting a new phone?

Also, first forum post :3


----------



## karandpr (Sep 27, 2014)

Check if all functions are working 

Same


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 27, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Check if all functions are working
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Discovering the special features 

Can you survive the hunger or the thirst?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 27, 2014)

Hunger

Can you survive without phone for 7 days?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 27, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Hunger
> 
> Can you survive without phone for 7 days?

Click to collapse



Nooo!

Same

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 27, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Nooo!
> 
> Same
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Probably not as I'm on mine constantly 

Same 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## karandpr (Sep 28, 2014)

I can survive atleast 14 days. 

Should I clean my room ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 28, 2014)

karandpr said:


> I can survive atleast 14 days.
> 
> Should I clean my room ?

Click to collapse



Unless you want insects or mice I'd suggest to yes 

Same

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## karandpr (Sep 28, 2014)

Get bug spray and mouse traps instead !!

Will that work ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 28, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Get bug spray and mouse traps instead !!
> 
> Will that work ?

Click to collapse



Pick up the room and don't leave crap everywhere lol that will solve the problem

If you've been on the actual website of xda what do you think of the new layout? 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## karandpr (Sep 28, 2014)

The white one is neat , The Black one is weird.  Layout is responsive though it may require some more work.

What do you think about the new layout ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 28, 2014)

karandpr said:


> The white one is neat , The Black one is weird.  Layout is responsive though it may require some more work.
> 
> What do you think about the new layout ?

Click to collapse



Seen it briefly and it's not bad actually 

What's your favorite band? 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## arif41 (Sep 28, 2014)

Bring Me The Horizon and Imagine Dragons.

Same

Sent from my C1905


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 28, 2014)

arif41 said:


> Bring Me The Horizon and Imagine Dragons.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my C1905

Click to collapse



Many

How my Tapatalk signature looks? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²)  running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 28, 2014)

Dirty and Unicorny..

What are you doing ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 28, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Dirty and Unicorny..
> 
> What are you doing ?

Click to collapse



Editing some pngs on my phone

How is my Tapatalk signature looks now? 

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Sep 28, 2014)

Not bad actually... I like it

DIY gameklip using sgs3...
Is it worth?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 29, 2014)

Probably.

Coffee or Tea ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 29, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Probably.
> 
> Coffee or Tea ?

Click to collapse



Coffee 

Which multiplayer game you play on Android?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 29, 2014)

Wordbase. I am pathetic at it...

Recommend me multiplayer games for android ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 29, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Wordbase. I am pathetic at it...
> 
> Recommend me multiplayer games for android ?

Click to collapse



Yep. Modern Combat 5 is the best one!

Do you like the FPS games?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 29, 2014)

Only if they are funny like Serious Sam or MDK ...I am pretty much RTS fanatic

Do you like RTS Games ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 29, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Only if they are funny like Serious Sam or MDK ...I am pretty much RTS fanatic
> 
> Do you like RTS Games ?

Click to collapse



Yeah!

The worst game you played ever?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 29, 2014)

Flappy bird..It was just very bad...

Whats your Play Games rank ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 29, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Flappy bird..It was just very bad...
> 
> Whats your Play Games rank ?

Click to collapse



7 

Same

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 29, 2014)

Pinball Player 15 

Will androidfreak70 fix his G+ link ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 29, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Pinball Player 15
> 
> Will androidfreak70 fix his G+ link ?

Click to collapse


 I don't know

What's wrong with it?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 29, 2014)

Just add *100709067942388762837 *to your xda G+ profile instead of your email.

What are you doing right now ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 29, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Just add *100709067942388762837 *to your xda G+ profile instead of your email.
> 
> What are you doing right now ?

Click to collapse



Adding 100709067942388762837  to my XDA G+ profile  

What are those numbers?



TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 29, 2014)

User number. Once you get famous or something ,you get to choose custom URL like I have .

Will you get custom URL today ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 29, 2014)

karandpr said:


> User number. Once you get famous or something ,you get to choose custom URL like I have .
> 
> Will you get custom URL today ?

Click to collapse



Yes!

Do you think my thanks number is good?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 29, 2014)

Dont really care about thanks . They are just random numbers in database which makes us believe that they mean something. They don't mean anything to me personally. 10K thanks dude == 50 thanks dude for me .

Makes sense ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 29, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Dont really care about thanks . They are just random numbers in database which makes us believe that they mean something. They don't mean anything to me personally. 10K thanks dude == 50 thanks dude for me .
> 
> Makes sense ?

Click to collapse



Lol. Actually I'm agreed 

Are you using Tapatalk or XDA app?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 29, 2014)

Tapatalk.  One app to rule them all ...

Did you get the reference ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 29, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Tapatalk.  One app to rule them all ...
> 
> Did you get the reference ?

Click to collapse



No

Which reference?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 29, 2014)

http://lotr.wikia.com/wiki/Ring-inscription

Did you watch or read Lord of the rings ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 29, 2014)

karandpr said:


> http://lotr.wikia.com/wiki/Ring-inscription
> 
> Did you watch or read Lord of the rings ?

Click to collapse



Watch it

Nexus. Xperia or Galaxy?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 29, 2014)

Xperia . Galaxy is cheap plastic phone. I am not a fan of plain Android UI.  I am pretty satisfied with my 2 Xperia devices.

LG UI or Touchwiz


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 29, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Xperia . Galaxy is cheap plastic phone. I am not a fan of plain Android UI.  I am pretty satisfied with my 2 Xperia devices.
> 
> LG UI or Touchwiz

Click to collapse



I didn't even saw LG UI so I'll say Touchwiz

What's is your words about Samsung ? Lol

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 29, 2014)

I did own a Samsung phone. The words which come to my mind are pathetic,plastic ,botox, iPhone Ripoffs, Laggy , ...

Recommend me a multiplayer RPG game for android


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 29, 2014)

karandpr said:


> I did own a Samsung phone. The words which come to my mind are pathetic,plastic ,botox, iPhone Ripoffs, Laggy , ...
> 
> Recommend me a multiplayer RPG game for android

Click to collapse



I hate RPG games

Is the new Asphalt overdrive nice?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 30, 2014)

didn't check it out. I just play platformers or puzzle games . 

Do you use Linux distro as a desktop ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 30, 2014)

karandpr said:


> didn't check it out. I just play platformers or puzzle games .
> 
> Do you use Linux distro as a desktop ?

Click to collapse



No

Linux or Windows? 

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## luqman98 (Sep 30, 2014)

Both.

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 30, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Both.
> 
> Same.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both

Milk or cheese?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Sep 30, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Both
> 
> Milk or cheese?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!

Click to collapse



Cheese

Motorola or Samsung?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 30, 2014)

MikeFoxclaw said:


> Cheese
> 
> Motorola or Samsung?

Click to collapse



Samsung .

Sony or LG?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## stratosk21 (Sep 30, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Samsung .
> 
> Sony or LG?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!

Click to collapse



LG hands down. NEXUS 5 ！！！！

Same.


----------



## Jesse72 (Sep 30, 2014)

Motorola, they just look so much better. Samsungs are even more bland than iPhones.



What is your favourite meat?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 30, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Motorola, they just look so much better. Samsungs are even more bland than iPhones.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your favourite meat?

Click to collapse



Chicken!

Same

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 30, 2014)

I am vegetarian 

Xbox or OUYA ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Sep 30, 2014)

karandpr said:


> I am vegetarian  the answer is changed
> 
> Xbox or OUYA ?

Click to collapse



Xbox

Are you happy-sad-angry? 

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Sep 30, 2014)

When it's done

Snarky much ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 1, 2014)

karandpr said:


> When it's done
> 
> Snarky much ?

Click to collapse



Eh 

Should I flash PAC man ROM for daily use?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## domini99 (Oct 1, 2014)

If you feel like it do it.

Would you like to try firefox os?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 1, 2014)

domini99 said:


> If you feel like it do it.
> 
> Would you like to try firefox os?

Click to collapse



I want to try every OS in this world 

If your phone CPU blow up. What you will do? 

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 1, 2014)

My phone cpu has blown once. And I could do only one thing.  cry in agony. 

Are there pics of crying me on Internet ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 1, 2014)

karandpr said:


> My phone cpu has blown once. And I could do only one thing.  cry in agony.
> 
> Are there pics of crying me on Internet ?

Click to collapse



I don't know. 

Is there?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 1, 2014)

Not really. There are no pics of mine on the Internet. Or that's what I like to believe. 

What's up!?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 1, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Not really. There are no pics of mine on the Internet. Or that's what I like to believe.
> 
> What's up!?

Click to collapse



Confused 

Dirty unicorns or PAC?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 1, 2014)

I like clean unicorns. Between the two, I will go with PAC

Do you follow Linux sites?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 1, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Not really. There are no pics of mine on the Internet. Or that's what I like to believe.
> 
> What's up!?

Click to collapse



Confused 

Dirty unicorns or PAC?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 1, 2014)

I say go with Dirty unicorns. i like dirty stuff...

Do you check linux sites ?

---------- Post added at 07:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------

I say go with Dirty unicorns. i like dirty stuff...

Do you check linux sites ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 1, 2014)

karandpr said:


> I say go with Dirty unicorns. i like dirty stuff...
> 
> Do you check linux sites ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No.

Dark themed ROMs or light themed ones?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 1, 2014)

Themed ROMs with good typography . Don't care if I can't read text properly

Will you follow an android plus linux site ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 1, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Themed ROMs with good typography . Don't care if I can't read text properly
> 
> Will you follow an android plus linux site ?

Click to collapse



I'm not a Linux guy.

Favorite OS?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 1, 2014)

Mac OS X. 

Favorite PC RTS game ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 1, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Mac OS X.
> 
> Favorite PC RTS game ?

Click to collapse



Command and Conquer: Generals Zero Hour. It's a little old but nice enough.

Same

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 1, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Command and Conquer: Generals Zero Hour. It's a little old but nice enough.
> 
> Same
> 
> TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!

Click to collapse



C&C Zero Hour 

Same.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk
Vocaloid fan? Check out this thread!


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 1, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> C&C Zero Hour
> 
> Same.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same game 

Best PC racing game?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 1, 2014)

NFS : Most Wanted 1 ..

Did you play Serious Sam ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 1, 2014)

karandpr said:


> NFS : Most Wanted 1 ..
> 
> Did you play Serious Sam ?

Click to collapse



Yeeaaaaaaahooooo  

Which Serious Sam is the best for you?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 1, 2014)

I played only 1(both parts) and 2 . I like the first part with those yelling bombs ...

Did you play MDK 2 ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 1, 2014)

karandpr said:


> I played only 1(both parts) and 2 . I like the first part with those yelling bombs ...
> 
> Did you play MDK 2 ?

Click to collapse



No.

Which is you best NFS?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 1, 2014)

NFS Most wanted 1. It's the best game .period.

Will you play MDK 2 if I say it has a janitor ,a dog and a kooky scientist saving the universe ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 1, 2014)

karandpr said:


> NFS Most wanted 1. It's the best game .period.
> 
> Will you play MDK 2 if I say it has a janitor ,a dog and a kooky scientist saving the universe ?

Click to collapse



No.

Yes or no?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 1, 2014)

Maybe

How to cure a headache ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 1, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Maybe
> 
> How to cure a headache ?

Click to collapse



I don't do anything

How much you drink water per day?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 1, 2014)

3-4 litres 

Same


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 1, 2014)

karandpr said:


> 3-4 litres
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



2-3 liters 

Juice Coke or beer?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 1, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Maybe
> 
> How to cure a headache ?

Click to collapse





Get someone to stomp on your foot. You'll think about your sore foot and forget about your headache ?



Prefer cats or dogs?


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 2, 2014)

cats

same.


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Oct 2, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> cats
> 
> same.

Click to collapse



Cats.

Same..

Sent from my Stormtrooper Nexus 5


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 2, 2014)

h4rdXc0r3 said:


> Cats.
> 
> Same..
> 
> Sent from my Stormtrooper Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Dogs 

How to?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 2, 2014)

cure a foot ache.

Do you like the new portal theme ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 2, 2014)

karandpr said:


> cure a foot ache.
> 
> Do you like the new portal theme ?

Click to collapse



I dunno

Where?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 2, 2014)

at the xda portal. duh.

Do you read xda portal ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 2, 2014)

karandpr said:


> at the xda portal. duh.
> 
> Do you read xda portal ?

Click to collapse



Yeah I do that every day 

Juice or Coke??

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## tzzeri (Oct 2, 2014)

Zantiszar said:


> Well its not common knowledge that  typos were invented by pirates and when youll be saying argh you really say hey you matey
> 
> Is this thread real and are we real and why am I communicating with you in the abandoned mine?
> 
> Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)

Click to collapse



This thread doesn't exist, we're not real; everything's just an illusion. 

Do you think chrome os has a future?

Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Oct 2, 2014)

Migity said:


> Sometimes
> 
> What is the answer to life the universe and everything?

Click to collapse



42



androidfreak70 said:


> Yeah I do that every day
> 
> Juice or Coke??
> 
> TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!

Click to collapse



Juice



tzzeri said:


> This thread doesn't exist, we're not real; everything's just an illusion.
> 
> Do you think chrome os has a future?
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It is the Future. 

Who will be the first to bring computing convergence . MS with WIndows 10, Ubuntu with the next Ubuntu or Google with Chrome OS


----------



## startracker (Oct 2, 2014)

your mom 

Sent from my Micromax AQ4501 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 3, 2014)

karandpr said:


> 42
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



MC with Windows 10.

Your favorite Android version

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 3, 2014)

Gingerbread 

Same?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 3, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Gingerbread
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Jelly Bean

Sound only or video only?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Why not both ?

Same.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 3, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Why not both ?
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



Both 

What can make you angry? 

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Oct 3, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Both
> 
> What can make you angry?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!

Click to collapse



Slow internet connection.

What do you feel after installing MultiROM?


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 3, 2014)

MikeFoxclaw said:


> Slow internet connection.
> 
> What do you feel after installing MultiROM?

Click to collapse



Multirom is great. keeping one stable rom, and the rest are test runs 
feels safe, can always go back to the stable one.

same.


----------



## karandpr (Oct 3, 2014)

Never had multi rom .I haven't rooted my phone. Won't root it for a year . Something to do about a year without root challenge ..

How is the weather ?


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 3, 2014)

pretty nice ^^

same.


----------



## vj_dustin (Oct 3, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> pretty nice ^^
> 
> same.

Click to collapse



Getting better.
My lovely Winters are coming! (And no that's not a GoT reference, I hate GoT)

Is GoT overhyped?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes it is . I prefer Game of Checkers myself.

Are you excited about the Fall season anime ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 4, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Yes it is . I prefer Game of Checkers myself.
> 
> Are you excited about the Fall season anime ?

Click to collapse



No. I'm not anime guy.

How is the world?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 4, 2014)

Happy 

Where is everyone?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 4, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Happy
> 
> Where is everyone?

Click to collapse



XDA'ing 

How are you m8?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 4, 2014)

Great, I'm at an awesome ute (pickup for non Aussies) show



Turbo 4/6 or V8


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 4, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Great, I'm at an awesome ute (pickup for non Aussies) show
> 
> 
> 
> Turbo 4/6 or V8

Click to collapse



4/6

The best Android game you played? 

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 4, 2014)

Reaper : A Tale of pale swordsmen.

Did you play dawn of war 3?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 4, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Reaper : A Tale of pale swordsmen.
> 
> Did you play dawn of war 3?

Click to collapse



Nope.

What the movie can make you cry? 

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## wkr.mky (Oct 4, 2014)

Jack and Jill :cyclops:


Hulu Plus or Netflix


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 4, 2014)

wkr.mky said:


> Jack and Jill :cyclops:
> 
> 
> Hulu Plus or Netflix

Click to collapse



Netflix.

How can I fly?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 4, 2014)

http://www.airfrance.com/indexCOM.html

Where are you flying to ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm flying past the coppers ?



Am I gonna get a ticket?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 4, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> I'm flying past the coppers ?
> 
> 
> 
> Am I gonna get a ticket?

Click to collapse



Yep ?

Your best Android app ALL THE TIME?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## mrao (Oct 4, 2014)

Greenify!

Should i upgrade from the g2 to a g3 or save up for a Nexus 6 [emoji3]


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 4, 2014)

mrao said:


> Greenify!
> 
> Should i upgrade from the g2 to a g3 or save up for a Nexus 6 [emoji3]

Click to collapse



Save for Nexus 6 

Where is my question?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 4, 2014)

I borrowed it .

Xbox or PS  ?


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Oct 4, 2014)

karandpr said:


> I borrowed it .
> 
> Xbox or PS  ?

Click to collapse



Playstation.

What will happen if we bring our phones in 1985 using time machine?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 4, 2014)

MikeFoxclaw said:


> Playstation.
> 
> What will happen if we bring our phones in 1985 using time machine?

Click to collapse



Everyone will be like ?? 

Same

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 4, 2014)

Slow network. No Internet . High cellphone rates will ruin you.

What if we take our cellphones to early 2000's


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 4, 2014)

No mobile data would be a pain.



What's your second favourite mobile os, ios or windows phone?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 4, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> No mobile data would be a pain.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your second favourite mobile os, ios or windows phone?

Click to collapse



None of them are my favorite but I prefer iOS.

How many administers of XDA forum? 

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## VFCalado (Oct 4, 2014)

More than once.

what app you like more in your phone ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 4, 2014)

VFCalado said:


> More than once.
> 
> what you like more: boobs or buts ?

Click to collapse



Oh seriously? Read this very good:

* RULE 2.2 Nudity: 
XDA is used by people of all ages, including minors. It is unacceptable to post nude or pornographic imagery, which includes the exposure of male or female genitalia and / or female breasts.* so read the forum rules again...

WHAT DO YOU THINK?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## VFCalado (Oct 4, 2014)

ho! Sorry ... I dont' read the rules. I edit in 5 minutes.


----------



## misteruniverse (Oct 4, 2014)

VFCalado said:


> ho! Sorry ... I dont' read the rules. I edit in 5 minutes.

Click to collapse



is time travel possible ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 4, 2014)

misteruniverse said:


> is time travel possible ?

Click to collapse



Yes. Just sleep then wake and you will find yourself in the next day 

Right?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 4, 2014)

I am traveling through time at one second per second. So yes ,it's possible

Are you excited about Fate Stay night anime ?


----------



## arif41 (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes I am. 

Whats your favorite anime ?

Sent from my C1905


----------



## karandpr (Oct 4, 2014)

All time it will be Fooly Cooly . Durarara, Fate  Zero , Stein;s gate and Katanagatari come close

Is Fooly Cooly the best anime ever ?


----------



## OnePlus-Mod (Oct 4, 2014)

karandpr said:


> All time it will be Fooly Cooly . Durarara, Fate  Zero , Stein;s gate and Katanagatari come close
> 
> Is Fooly Cooly the best anime ever ?

Click to collapse



I wouldnt know!
What is your favorite cartoon of all time?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 5, 2014)

Ehh.. Nothing.

I'm looking for a *real time* multiplayer Android game. Which I need to search for my friend username to play with him. And idea?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## its_cherry (Oct 5, 2014)

*63671*

Prompt program for ip telephony for Nokia C5-03


----------



## arif41 (Oct 5, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Ehh.. Nothing.
> 
> I'm looking for a *real time* multiplayer Android game. Which I need to search for my friend username to play with him. And idea?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!

Click to collapse



I think you should try respawnables. 

What do you think about Shiba Tatsuya from Mahouka Koukou no Retousei anime ?

Sent from my C1905


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 5, 2014)

arif41 said:


> I think you should try respawnables.
> 
> What do you think about Shiba Tatsuya from Mahouka Koukou no Retousei anime ?
> 
> Sent from my C1905

Click to collapse



Nothing.

What's your current wallpaper?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 5, 2014)

Default wallpaper for Triflat

Do you like Triflat theme ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 5, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Default wallpaper for Triflat
> 
> Do you like Triflat theme ?

Click to collapse



Well it's pretty nice but too bright for me 

What's your best Xperia theme?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 5, 2014)

Triflat. None others have good colors

Whats your favorite theme ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 5, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Triflat. None others have good colors
> 
> Whats your favorite theme ?

Click to collapse



Stock Air theme 

How do I make softkeys flashable zip?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 5, 2014)

Dunno

 Don't all new phones have soft keys ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 5, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Dunno
> 
> Don't all new phones have soft keys ?

Click to collapse



Yes 

How do I make nav bar icons flashable zip? (Home.back.recents)

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## theknowndevil (Oct 5, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Yes
> 
> How do I make nav bar icons flashable zip? (Home.back.recents)
> 
> TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!

Click to collapse



Either change in SystemUI and create a flashable zip to flash it or something called morphing. 

Touchwiz(Samsung) or Timescape(Sony)?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 5, 2014)

Timescape is dead. It's Xperia UI now. Xperia UI by a mile. Touchwiz is ugly.

LG UI vs  Touchwiz Which one is worst looking ?


----------



## its_cherry (Oct 6, 2014)

What is error?
java.lang.NullPointerException


----------



## karandpr (Oct 6, 2014)

http://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/java/lang/NullPointerException.html

Makes sense ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 6, 2014)

karandpr said:


> http://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/java/lang/NullPointerException.html
> 
> Makes sense ?

Click to collapse



No

Your favorite windows error that make you LOL? 

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 6, 2014)

Same


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 6, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Same

Click to collapse



I don't know yet 

Can I eat my laptop?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Oct 6, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> I don't know yet
> 
> Can I eat my laptop?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!

Click to collapse



Might need a strong laxative 

Would you ever eat a bunny?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 6, 2014)

xMorpheus said:


> Might need a strong laxative
> 
> Would you ever eat a bunny?

Click to collapse



OMG no!!

Would you eat a cat? 

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Oct 6, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> OMG no!!
> 
> Would you eat a cat?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!

Click to collapse



Noooooooooo :crying:

Do you waste time on xda at work? :silly:


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 6, 2014)

xMorpheus said:


> Noooooooooo :crying:
> 
> Do you waste time on xda at work? :silly:

Click to collapse



Yeah. Also helping people 

What are you doing in XDA?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 6, 2014)

Wasting time 

Why did chicken cross the road?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 6, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Wasting time
> 
> Why did chicken cross the road?

Click to collapse



Because it's bored and want to die 

Where you always active in XDA?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Oct 6, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Yeah. Also helping people
> 
> What are you doing in XDA?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!

Click to collapse



Looking for new stuff to do on my old Note 1 

Do you like to dance?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 6, 2014)

xMorpheus said:


> Looking for new stuff to do on my old Note 1
> 
> Do you like to dance?

Click to collapse



Meh. No..

How this section looks?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## theknowndevil (Oct 6, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Timescape is dead. It's Xperia UI now. Xperia UI by a mile. Touchwiz is ugly.
> 
> LG UI vs  Touchwiz Which one is worst looking ?

Click to collapse



Touchwiz by a mile  There's nothing worse than Touchwiz. 

When and how did you start developing on XDA?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 6, 2014)

Two years back . Just did it.

When will Mir for Ubuntu be stable ?


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Oct 6, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Two years back . Just did it.
> 
> When will Mir for Ubuntu be stable ?

Click to collapse



I have no idea 



Do you like to watch anime ? 

(well obviously ^ he does but whoever goes below o.o)


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 6, 2014)

xMorpheus said:


> I have no idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



N.o.p.e.

How are you? 

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Oct 7, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> N.o.p.e.
> 
> How are you?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!

Click to collapse



I'm great would you consider The Nightmare Before Christmas a Christmas or Halloween special?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 7, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> I'm great would you consider The Nightmare Before Christmas a Christmas or Halloween special?

Click to collapse



I'd say both

What new movie coming out are you looking forward to? 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## karandpr (Oct 7, 2014)

Avengers : Age of Ultron. 

Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 7, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Avengers : Age of Ultron.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



That same movie and the new X-Men and malificent 

Same

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Oct 7, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> That same movie and the new X-Men and malificent
> 
> Same
> 
> From my Wicked S3 on SOKP

Click to collapse



Kung fu panda 3 


are you lazy to ask a different question?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 7, 2014)

xMorpheus said:


> Kung fu panda 3
> 
> 
> are you lazy to ask a different question?

Click to collapse



Lol. Yes 

Same 

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 7, 2014)

No .

What I should I do to kill boredom ?


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Oct 7, 2014)

karandpr said:


> No .
> 
> What I should I do to kill boredom ?

Click to collapse



Sleep.

Same..

Sent from my Stormtrooper Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Oct 7, 2014)

Watch cat gifs 

HP or Canon ?


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 7, 2014)

Canon.

Vaio (Sony) or Samsung?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## theknowndevil (Oct 7, 2014)

Samsung 

Justin Bieber or a bucket full of spiders.


----------



## mingolianbeef (Oct 7, 2014)

Bieber is the lesser of two evils lmao. 

Do you think Android Wear is going to sustain itself or fall off the hype like Google Glass did?


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Oct 7, 2014)

Google glass was creepy as hell <.<
Android wear isnt gonna make it either \\\\\

Do you think my phone is finally too old because my external SD wont mount?


----------



## B1ackByte (Oct 7, 2014)

xMorpheus said:


> Google glass was creepy as hell <.<
> Android wear isnt gonna make it either \\\\\
> 
> Do you think my phone is finally too old because my external SD wont mount?

Click to collapse



if it is not just an old nokia - then it's probably too old
nokia phones can not be to old :silly:

FirePhone or Windows Phone?


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Oct 7, 2014)

B1ackByte said:


> if it is not just an old nokia - then it's probably too old
> nokia phones can not be to old :silly:
> 
> FirePhone or Windows Phone?

Click to collapse



nuuuuu its Samsung Galaxy Note N7000 :angel:

I think i would like to try firephone rather than lame windows


----------



## techguy1216 (Oct 7, 2014)

mingolianbeef said:


> Bieber is the lesser of two evils lmao.
> 
> Do you think Android Wear is going to sustain itself or fall off the hype like Google Glass did?

Click to collapse



I don't know about the Beiber vs Spiders question; I'd pick neither.

As far as Android Wear and Google Glass, I do agree that Google Glass was very creepy and very weird, and never seemed to catch on well. I think Android Wear will fair somewhat better than Google Glass did but I don't expect to see it doing too much  imo. It just doesn't have the support or the marketing.  Why do things sell so well? Because of the marketing or it is an excellent and revolutionary new product. But when was the last Android Wear commercial you saw?

What would you (anyone) prefer? Android Wear? Galaxy Gear? Moto 360? iWatch? (jk) Something else I've left off the list?

---------- Post added at 06:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------




xMorpheus said:


> nuuuuu its Samsung Galaxy Note N7000 :angel:
> 
> I think i would like to try firephone rather than lame windows

Click to collapse



I agree. At least the Firephone (from what I've understood) supports many if not all of the typical Android applications, so you still have a useful market. The Windows Store, while increasing in numbers, still pales in comparison to Android and iOS.


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Oct 7, 2014)

techguy1216 said:


> I agree. At least the Firephone (from what I've understood) supports many if not all of the typical Android applications, so you still have a useful market. The Windows Store, while increasing in numbers, still pales in comparison to Android and iOS.

Click to collapse



Yep yep exactly why it falls short. And lack of customization too


----------



## techguy1216 (Oct 7, 2014)

74M3NUMB3RS said:


> Denied Pacman ghost suggestion.
> 
> Verizon or AT&T

Click to collapse



Verizon all the way! Better call quality, reception, service overall.

Sprint or T-Mo?


----------



## B1ackByte (Oct 7, 2014)

*2165*

T-Mo cause the other one isnt in germany




xMorpheus said:


> Yep yep exactly why it falls short. And lack of customization too

Click to collapse



thats the reason why iam here - have bring my FirePhone Work and look like a normal kitkat phone 

Next question: Windows or Linux?


----------



## techguy1216 (Oct 7, 2014)

xMorpheus said:


> Yep yep exactly why it falls short. And lack of customization too

Click to collapse



Exactly. Microsoft also seems to have issues updating their software on existing phones, namely that they don't! At least Android/Google, however slow it may be, does eventually get updates to the users. And usually that slowness isn't Google's fault anyways, it's the carriers and their need to put stupid crap on the phone and take away all the useful new features. But even still, they get updated eventually.

---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------




B1ackByte said:


> T-Mo cause the other one isnt in germany
> 
> 
> thats the reason why iam here - have bring my FirePhone Work and look like a normal kitkat phone
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome about your firephone 

Windows/Linux? Well having used both as a primary os at different points, I'm stuck using Windows for now on my computer due to driver support for my printers and other devices, and the need to use Microsoft Office for full compatibility with my school. Were it not for those two, I'd be running Linux for sure! I enjoyed having it, it worked well, I just couldn't print and couldn't reliablely open or create .doc/x, .xls/x, or .ppt/x files which I needed to do for school. (In defense of Linux, Windows isn't correctly picking up some of the features of my printers with the drivers either. For example, I cannot scan things to my computer from my printer. But at least it will print to them, which is mainly what is needed. Linux wouldn't even do that much...)

Next question: What version/distro of Linux is preferred around the community?


----------



## mingolianbeef (Oct 7, 2014)

techguy1216 said:


> Exactly. Microsoft also seems to have issues updating their software on existing phones, namely that they don't! At least Android/Google, however slow it may be, does eventually get updates to the users. And usually that slowness isn't Google's fault anyways, it's the carriers and their need to put stupid crap on the phone and take away all the useful new features. But even still, they get updated eventually.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Personally, Ubuntu. It was the most flexible when it came to building roms from source.

Do you like the (alleged) Nexus 6?


----------



## B1ackByte (Oct 7, 2014)

mingolianbeef said:


> Personally, Ubuntu. It was the most flexible when it came to building roms from source.
> 
> Do you like the (alleged) Nexus 6?

Click to collapse



In my opinion it is too large. my nexus 5 is my maximum


Iphone 6 Plus or macbook air?


----------



## mingolianbeef (Oct 7, 2014)

B1ackByte said:


> In my opinion it is too large. my nexus 5 is my maximum
> 
> 
> Iphone 6 Plus or macbook air?

Click to collapse



6 plus. Already have a MacBook Pro 

For those rare few of us that do this, do you spend more time on Windows or OS X on your MacBook/Apple computer (dual boot)?

For those that don't do it, would you rather have Windows or OS X on your Apple computer?


----------



## techguy1216 (Oct 7, 2014)

mingolianbeef said:


> Personally, Ubuntu. It was the most flexible when it came to building roms from source.
> 
> Do you like the (alleged) Nexus 6?

Click to collapse



I had used Linux Mint Debian Edition for my testing and primary OS for a while.  But I have also used Ubuntu before and have liked the simplicity and ease of use with that distro as well.

I hadn't heard much about the Nexus 6, but after doing some research it doesn't look to bad. The only thing is it doesn't look too much different from any other phone right now. Honestly, having the LG G2 and someone else in my family has the G3, combined with the fact that the Nexus 6 is supposedly based off of one or both of these phones, it really doesn't look to be too much different to me. And the rumored specs of Android L with a 5.5" 1440p screen isn't too far off of competitors phones either. I think the smartphone era had a big explosion recently, but it feels to me like it's slowing down some now - which I kind of expected to see considering you can only continue to improve for so long.... Eventually you run out of things to change and have to slow down for a while before the next new idea comes to play.

The only thing that bothers me about the Nexus phones (of late) is that being on Verizon I am not able to take advantage of them since they and Verizon don't seem to like each other...

---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 PM ----------




mingolianbeef said:


> 6 plus. Already have a MacBook Pro
> 
> For those rare few of us that do this, do you spend more time on Windows or OS X on your MacBook/Apple computer (dual boot)?
> 
> For those that don't do it, would you rather have Windows or OS X on your Apple computer?

Click to collapse



I do not have a MacBook of any sort, just a Windows PC. However, I'd love to try using a MacBook for a while to see if I could get used to it. I'm not a fan of all the things Microsoft is doing with Windows 8 (and I run 8.1 pro), as I just don't think it is very user-friendly or helpful. I do like what I see with 10 though... that holds promise. I'd probably have a MacBook Pro if they weren't so d*** expensive!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 8, 2014)

Dancing lemurs on a battlecruiser . 

What was the question ?


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Oct 8, 2014)

I forgot

Am I going insane?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 8, 2014)

Not really

What are you doing ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 8, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Not really
> 
> What are you doing ?

Click to collapse



Working, like I do every night 

Same 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## karandpr (Oct 8, 2014)

Coding ,like I do every day. 

Do you use teamviewer extensively ?


----------



## B1ackByte (Oct 8, 2014)

Not really, i prefer VNC etc. 

what's your favourite programming language?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 8, 2014)

I like Ruby as a language but I prefer to code in Java or PHP.

Which style of programming do you prefer ?


----------



## Thot Ctrl (Oct 8, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Not really
> 
> What are you doing ?

Click to collapse



Stalking off-topic and my device forum for something new :fingers-crossed:

What did you eat for lunch?


----------



## stress40 (Oct 8, 2014)

xMorpheus said:


> Stalking off-topic and my device forum for something new :fingers-crossed:
> 
> What did you eat for lunch?

Click to collapse



Cheese rolls with ham followed by fruit salad.

What ya got planned for the weekend?


----------



## BlackSoulxxx (Oct 8, 2014)

stress40 said:


> Cheese rolls with ham followed by fruit salad.
> 
> What ya got planned for the weekend?

Click to collapse



Eat, sleep, XDA, games, TV...cycle repeat...
Do you like XDA and why?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 8, 2014)

BlackSoulxxx said:


> Eat, sleep, XDA, games, TV...cycle repeat...
> Do you like XDA and why?

Click to collapse



Yeah sure! Because I help people with what then need and they help me with what I need too 

Same

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## mingolianbeef (Oct 9, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Yeah sure! Because I help people with what then need and they help me with what I need too
> 
> Same
> 
> TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!

Click to collapse



Lol yes i do. It feeds my never-ending Rom flashing addiction 

Based on the way you use your computer, do u need 500GB or 1TB of hard drive space?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 9, 2014)

mingolianbeef said:


> Lol yes i do. It feeds my never-ending Rom flashing addiction
> 
> Based on the way you use your computer, do u need 500GB or 1TB of hard drive space?

Click to collapse



I already have 500GB hard drive in my laptop and it's more than what I need 

Team Fortress 2, CS Source or Half Life 2?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 9, 2014)

HL2 

Will HL3 ever release ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 9, 2014)

karandpr said:


> HL2
> 
> Will HL3 ever release ?

Click to collapse



Some people saying it's confirmed  

How Source engine 2 in HL3 will be?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 9, 2014)

dunno .HL3 will have Source 3 engine  or source 4 or ..

Will HL 3 release before 2020 ?


----------



## besmirch (Oct 9, 2014)

Doubt it..

Is it posible that there will be Windows 13?


----------



## vmalcolmremove (Oct 9, 2014)

Probably, unless Microsoft decides to change the name.

Can you use Casual (Root, Unlock, Recovery) to root/unlock an i535 GS3 running Android 4.0.4 or does it only work on 4.1.1-4.1.2? (I'm trying to get enough posts to be allowed to ask this question in the Casual thread... haha!)


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 9, 2014)

vmalcolmremove said:


> Probably, unless Microsoft decides to change the name.
> 
> Can you use Casual (Root, Unlock, Recovery) to root/unlock an i535 GS3 running Android 4.0.4 or does it only work on 4.1.1-4.1.2? (I'm trying to get enough posts to be allowed to ask this question in the Casual thread... haha!)

Click to collapse



Never used it on mine as it came with 4.1.2. I did use casual on mine running 4.1.2 though. 

What's your favorite sport? 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 9, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Never used it on mine as it came with 4.1.2. I did use casual on mine running 4.1.2 though.
> 
> What's your favorite sport?
> 
> From my Wicked S3 on SOKP

Click to collapse



Motocross! 

Same

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 9, 2014)

V8 supercars of course!



how often do you get a new phone?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 9, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> V8 supercars of course!
> 
> 
> 
> how often do you get a new phone?

Click to collapse



Typically every 2 years 

Same 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 9, 2014)

Usually every 5 years, but lately it's been once a year.
What's your fav style of music ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 10, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> Usually every 5 years, but lately it's been once a year.
> What's your fav style of music ?

Click to collapse



Not picky, don't have a favorite persay. I'm up for just about anything for music 

Same 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## jrc2 (Oct 10, 2014)

Idk

Fav paint color for interior walls

jrc2
Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 10, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Idk
> 
> Fav paint color for interior walls
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Black with fluro skirting. 



What was your inspiration for that question?


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Oct 11, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Idk
> 
> Fav paint color for interior walls
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Beige.

Fave dessert?

Sent from my Stormtrooper Nexus 5


----------



## amandamatchapp (Oct 11, 2014)

h4rdXc0r3 said:


> Beige.
> 
> Fave dessert?
> 
> Sent from my Stormtrooper Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Palha Italiana lol

Main difference between Java and C++?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 11, 2014)

amandamatchapp said:


> Palha Italiana lol
> 
> Main difference between Java and C++?

Click to collapse



Ehh... I dunno 

Your favorite HEAVY weapon? 

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## mingolianbeef (Oct 12, 2014)

amandamatchapp said:


> Palha Italiana lol
> 
> Main difference between Java and C++?

Click to collapse



From what I'm learning in school, I'm still sort of fuzzy on it, but C++ is just... Difficult lol. Java is meant to be more flexible and more "plain language" (use of real words that can be read and somewhat understood). A perfect example is building an iOS app (C++ and Xcode) vs. Building an Android app (Java, XML, some C++ if your app is complicated).

Do not use my analysis as a reference, its just a very on the fly, layman's explanation lol.


androidfreak70 said:


> Ehh... I dunno
> 
> Your favorite HEAVY weapon?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!

Click to collapse



Minigun!

Have u ever run a marathon?


----------



## onesvip (Oct 12, 2014)

No 

What laptop would you prefer: a 15 year old Thinkpad or a 15 year old Mac?


----------



## sightens (Oct 12, 2014)

Thinkpad of course 

what is your weirdest dream?


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 12, 2014)

I never dream. Seriously.



What is the point of this thread?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 12, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> I never dream. Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the point of this thread?

Click to collapse



Wasting time lol!

Your favorite rage meme face? 

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns OR PAC MAN ROM!


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 14, 2014)

don't really care. 



what is your computer os?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 14, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> don't really care.
> 
> 
> 
> what is your computer os?

Click to collapse



Don't have my own pc but the one we have is windows crap, if I had my choice Linux ubuntu 

Same 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## karandpr (Oct 14, 2014)

Windows 7 ,8 ,8.1 ,Open Suse 13.1 on GNOME Channel and Linux Mint 17 Cinnamon 

Which HDD manufacturer you prefer ?.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 14, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Windows 7 ,8 ,8.1 ,Open Suse 13.1 on GNOME Channel and Linux Mint 17 Cinnamon
> 
> Which HDD manufacturer you prefer ?.

Click to collapse



Western digital, I'm truly not picky 

Same 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## karandpr (Oct 14, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Western digital, I'm truly not picky
> 
> Same
> 
> From my Wicked S3 on SOKP

Click to collapse



I prefer Seagate ..

Why does my computer randomly freeze ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 14, 2014)

karandpr said:


> I prefer Seagate ..
> 
> Why does my computer randomly freeze ?

Click to collapse



Its your pc, how should I know? Lol 

If you had a choice (sadly I don't at this point) the new nexus or Note 4? 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## karandpr (Oct 14, 2014)

new nexus .Not a fan of either though. AOSP is too plain an I absolutely hate Touchwiz. Nexus is better of the two devils.

Will you get this bed ?
http://www.crunchyroll.com/anime-news/2014/10/13-1/huge-pikachu-bed-to-be-released


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 14, 2014)

karandpr said:


> new nexus .Not a fan of either though. AOSP is too plain an I absolutely hate Touchwiz. Nexus is better of the two devils.
> 
> Will you get this bed ?
> http://www.crunchyroll.com/anime-news/2014/10/13-1/huge-pikachu-bed-to-be-released

Click to collapse



Ummm no, not into anime at all

Same 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## karandpr (Oct 14, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Ummm no, not into anime at all
> 
> Same
> 
> From my Wicked S3 on SOKP

Click to collapse



The bed looks funky. I don't think they will ship to my location though.  It's tempting ...

Should I ask that bed as a donation for my work here ?


----------



## hanisod (Oct 14, 2014)

karandpr said:


> The bed looks funky. I don't think they will ship to my location though.  It's tempting ...
> 
> Should I ask that bed as a donation for my work here ?

Click to collapse



Nope


Do you like shipping?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 14, 2014)

Which shipping are you talking about . the one which involves commodities or one which involves fandom ?


----------



## hanisod (Oct 14, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Which shipping are you talking about . the one which involves commodities or one which involves fandom ?

Click to collapse



[emoji6] 


Same question


----------



## karandpr (Oct 14, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shipping_(disambiguation)

Where is Blink Feed ?


----------



## hanisod (Oct 14, 2014)

karandpr said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shipping_(disambiguation)
> 
> Where is Blink Feed ?

Click to collapse



Whenever you see a sense ROM... you'll find it


What's your best SoT?


----------



## refinition (Oct 14, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Whenever you see a sense ROM... you'll find it
> 
> 
> What's your best SoT?

Click to collapse



Barney of course (  dictionary  )


----------



## hanisod (Oct 14, 2014)

refinition said:


> Barney of course (  dictionary  )

Click to collapse



SoT = Screen on Time


Thoughts about the iPhone 6+? And what are your thoughts about Apple after they released it? Didn't they say it was ridiculous to increase screen size?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 14, 2014)

hanisod said:


> SoT = Screen on Time
> 
> 
> Thoughts about the iPhone 6+? And what are your thoughts about Apple after they released it? Didn't they say it was ridiculous to increase screen size?

Click to collapse



I don't have idea.

Why you came here? 

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## hanisod (Oct 14, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> I don't have idea.
> 
> Why you came here?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



I came for teh lulz... which obviously there aren't many...


Anyone care to explain?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 14, 2014)

hanisod said:


> I came for teh lulz... which obviously there aren't many...
> 
> 
> Anyone care to explain?

Click to collapse



Yes 

Your favorite smartphone  manufacturer?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## hanisod (Oct 14, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Yes
> 
> Your favorite smartphone  manufacturer?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



HTC


What's the thing that makes you 20% cooler than others?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 14, 2014)

hanisod said:


> HTC
> 
> 
> What's the thing that makes you 20% cooler than others?

Click to collapse



A good car 

Same.

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## OnePlus-Mod (Oct 14, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> A good car
> 
> Same.
> 
> TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



personality


what is your favorite color


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 14, 2014)

OnePlus-Mod said:


> personality
> 
> 
> what is your favorite color

Click to collapse



Red. Green. Orange. Black. 

Apples or bananas?

TapaTalked from my  MultiROM *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## urielsd (Oct 15, 2014)

Bananas because of the potassium. What is the meaning of life?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 15, 2014)

urielsd said:


> Bananas because of the potassium. What is the meaning of life?

Click to collapse



If we only knew we'd be rich, I personally think the mean of life is to be nice to others and help those in need

Same 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## scubbi (Oct 15, 2014)

My understanding is that we are here just to learn what we've already read on How to live. So life and experiencing it is learning. Nike said it short, just do it. Whatever you think of whatever you wish to. Just don't sit on your arse.  What do you wanna do before you die?


----------



## urielsd (Oct 15, 2014)

Raise a family.
How old do you feel, and why?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 15, 2014)

urielsd said:


> Raise a family.
> How old do you feel, and why?

Click to collapse



I feel about 60 plus at times. Between work and raising my girls it takes its toll on me 

Same 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## urielsd (Oct 15, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> I feel about 60 plus at times. Between work and raising my girls it takes its toll on me
> 
> Same
> 
> From my Wicked S3 on SOKP

Click to collapse



I feel like a 5 year old child... I recently lost a loved one to cancer and I just felt so powerless.
Question: Is ignorance really bliss?


----------



## ExtraBasher (Oct 15, 2014)

urielsd said:


> I feel like a 5 year old child... I recently lost a loved one to cancer and I just felt so powerless.
> Question: Is ignorance really bliss?

Click to collapse



My point of view: ignorance is a way to escape the tragedies of the world around us, when relating to ignorance of news. I think its subjective to what ignorance is being applied to... Hmm.

Do Sea Monkeys interest you? -I'm growing some for fun-


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 15, 2014)

ExtraBasher said:


> My point of view: ignorance is a way to escape the tragedies of the world around us, when relating to ignorance of news. I think its subjective to what ignorance is being applied to... Hmm.
> 
> Do Sea Monkeys interest you? -I'm growing some for fun-

Click to collapse



No. They looks very strange than others..

The most strange creature you saw?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 15, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> No. They looks very strange than others..
> 
> The most strange creature you saw?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



People

Same 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## karandpr (Oct 15, 2014)

A hard working dog.

Whats up ?


----------



## urielsd (Oct 15, 2014)

karandpr said:


> A hard working dog.
> 
> Whats up ?

Click to collapse



Nothing new, except I'm able to fly ! (Yeah, right)

What color is a red car?


----------



## nayrox_2 (Oct 15, 2014)

Blue.

What smell has a yellow car?


----------



## OnePlus-Mod (Oct 15, 2014)

Stinky one
What size shoes do dogs eat??
Sent from my One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 15, 2014)

OnePlus-Mod said:


> Stinky one
> What size shoes do dogs eat??
> Sent from my One using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Any size!

How do you fool a dog?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## OnePlus-Mod (Oct 15, 2014)

Get him drunk.lol
What time is it in Africa right now?
Sent from my One using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 15, 2014)

OnePlus-Mod said:


> Get him drunk.lol
> What time is it in Africa right now?
> Sent from my One using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I dunno

Should I get a 64GB micro SD? My 32GB one is full of stuffs.

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## dvm84 (Oct 15, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> I dunno
> 
> Should I get a 64GB micro SD? My 32GB one is full of stuffs.
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



If you have money, sure.

Why should I buy the new upcoming nexus?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 15, 2014)

dvm84 said:


> If you have money, sure.
> 
> Why should I buy the new upcoming nexus?

Click to collapse



Because the Xperia M you own is too old and  Nexus 6 much much better!!!

Should I collect money and buy Xperia Z2?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Oct 15, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Because the Xperia M you own is too old and  Nexus 6 much much better!!!
> 
> Should I collect money and buy Xperia Z2?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Yes you might also buy nexus 6.

Do u think google will release android l today? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 15, 2014)

Vivek_Neel said:


> Yes you might also buy nexus 6.
> 
> Do u think google will release android l today?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Nope.

Someone in my family will buy me Galaxy Grand 2 as a gift. But I didn't loved it's specs enough. So should I sell it and sell me Xperia Z then get Xperia Z2? Or I should keep them?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Oct 15, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Someone in my family will buy me Galaxy Grand 2 as a gift. But I didn't loved it's specs enough. So should I sell it and sell me Xperia Z then get Xperia Z2? Or I should keep them?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



You won't regret.
Go for xperia z2 bro. Everything is just perfect.
Gaming/battery/performance/design

Where is my answer for my question?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 15, 2014)

Vivek_Neel said:


> You won't regret.
> Go for xperia z2 bro. Everything is just perfect.
> Gaming/battery/performance/design
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's up there lol!

Why I'm eating ice cream? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 15, 2014)

Because you won a lottery

How much did you win ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 15, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Because you won a lottery
> 
> How much did you win ?

Click to collapse



Not too much 

Where you was all this time?!

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 15, 2014)

Compiling an application. Fixing errors .

What should I do next ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 15, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Compiling an application. Fixing errors .
> 
> What should I do next ?

Click to collapse



Rest and drink a Coke 

Should I overclock my XZ CPU?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 15, 2014)

Nah. It will Fry the CPU earlier. Not something you should do. 

Will you overclock it anyway ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 15, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Nah. It will Fry the CPU earlier. Not something you should do.
> 
> Will you overclock it anyway ?

Click to collapse



Umm... Little 

Is Blitz Bridge worth downloading?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 15, 2014)

Probably .Gameloft games are good

Suggest some rpg game to me .


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 15, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Probably .Gameloft games are good
> 
> Suggest some rpg game to me .

Click to collapse



I don't play RPG games..

Will be a Asphalt 9 after Asphalt Overdrive?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 15, 2014)

Probably Asphalt X since thats sounds cooler

What about puzzle games on Android ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 15, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Probably Asphalt X since thats sounds cooler
> 
> What about puzzle games on Android ?

Click to collapse



Not very good. Probably racing games pretty amazing.

Racing games or FPS?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 15, 2014)

Racing games 

When should I clean my room?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 15, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Racing games
> 
> When should I clean my room?

Click to collapse



Tomorrow at morning.

Will Android turned into closed source project (ACSP)?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## dvm84 (Oct 15, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Tomorrow at morning.
> 
> Will Android turned into closed source project (ACSP)?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Hell no....

When the will Android L source come out?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 15, 2014)

It's closed source in a way. Community devs can't contribute to the android project directly. Gapps rule the android experience which are closed source.
 Android doesn't need to be closed source. Cos majority of income comes from the service tie ins
Tl;dr 
Nope. Nada

Which will be the third major Smartphone OS to challenge the android ios monopoly.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 15, 2014)

karandpr said:


> It's closed source in a way. Community devs can't contribute to the android project directly. Gapps rule the android experience which are closed source.
> Android doesn't need to be closed source. Cos majority of income comes from the service tie ins
> Tl;dr
> Nope. Nada
> ...

Click to collapse



There is already Windows Phone 8 

Didn't you meant FOURTH OS?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 15, 2014)

Nah.third os. Winmo doesn't count. 

Ubuntu os, Winmo or Firefox os?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 15, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Nah.third os. Winmo doesn't count.
> 
> Ubuntu os, Winmo or Firefox os?

Click to collapse



Winmo 

What should I ask?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 15, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Winmo
> 
> What should I ask?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



keep calling the new android version L or Lollipop ?

ok?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 15, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> keep calling the new android version L or Lollipop ?
> 
> ok?

Click to collapse



Haha. Lollipop much better 

Are you bored?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## startracker (Oct 15, 2014)

No
 android l released

Sent from my sprout using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hanisod (Oct 15, 2014)

startracker said:


> No
> android l released
> 
> Sent from my sprout using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Is the guy above me trolling or serious?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 15, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Is the guy above me trolling or serious?

Click to collapse



I think he's trollin' 

Do you think the "no micro SD slot" in Nexus devices in nice thing?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## arif41 (Oct 16, 2014)

Imho, yes. It make the boot time faster.

Are you hungry ?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes 

What should I eat?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 16, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Yes
> 
> What should I eat?

Click to collapse



Food of course 

Would you rather sleep or be awake for 24 hours? 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## karandpr (Oct 16, 2014)

Is that a question . Sleep of course . 

Are you excited about the lollipop release ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 16, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Is that a question . Sleep of course .
> 
> Are you excited about the lollipop release ?

Click to collapse



I will be when I get the new nexus come June. I formed it in a question did I not? 

Same 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## karandpr (Oct 16, 2014)

Nope. Don't care about any new android release. My phone lets me pick calls ,play games and send emails without lags or drops. Satisfied with that status quo.

Do you think there will be a Civil War in Avengers 3 movie ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 16, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Nope. Don't care about any new android release. My phone lets me pick calls ,play games and send emails without lags or drops. Satisfied with that status quo.
> 
> Do you think there will be a Civil War in Avengers 3 movie ?

Click to collapse



Haven't even come out with the 2nd Avengers movie and your talking about a 3rd one? Who knows 

What's your favorite Trilogy movie series? 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## karandpr (Oct 16, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Haven't even come out with the 2nd Avengers movie and your talking about a 3rd one? Who knows
> 
> What's your favorite Trilogy movie series?
> 
> From my Wicked S3 on SOKP

Click to collapse



Bourne trilogy . 

Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 16, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Bourne trilogy .
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I'd have to say it's a true toss up between Bourne and Back to the Future. 
What's your favorite cartoon? 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## karandpr (Oct 16, 2014)

Pink Panther.

Which is your favourite cartoon ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 16, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Pink Panther.
> 
> Which is your favourite cartoon ?

Click to collapse



He-Man and the Masters of the Universe

What was your favorite toy as a kid, I don't mean anything electronic, ie tablets or phones? 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## karandpr (Oct 16, 2014)

Lego blocks. I still play with them 

Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 16, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Lego blocks. I still play with them
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



The original Optimus Prime Transformers toy, I miss that thing and wish I kept it

Do you own both a phone and a tablet? 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## karandpr (Oct 16, 2014)

I just have a phone. Don't really like Tablets.

Tablets or laptops ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 16, 2014)

karandpr said:


> I just have a phone. Don't really like Tablets.
> 
> Tablets or laptops ?

Click to collapse



I have both. I prefer a tablet for the portability due to its size and weight but a laptop for its size because it's a lot easier to play certain games and watch videos on a bigger screen 

Same 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 16, 2014)

Laptop. A tablet is practically a big phone. 



Favourite phablet?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 16, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Laptop. A tablet is practically a big phone.
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite phablet?

Click to collapse



Don't have a phablet but from what I've seen the Note 3 is solid, the Note 4 is the same size so I'll stick with the Note 3

Same 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nokia Lumia 1520. It has word, PowerPoint and excel built in, and would sync well with my windows 8.1 laptop. So it would be useful as a phone, tablet and in some ways,a laptop.



Will the world suddenly end in our lifetime?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 16, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Nokia Lumia 1520. It has word, PowerPoint and excel built in, and would sync well with my windows 8.1 laptop. So it would be useful as a phone, tablet and in some ways,a laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> Will the world suddenly end in our lifetime?

Click to collapse



Probably. With the way we treat the environment and the earth it's a great possibility

Same 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 16, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Probably. With the way we treat the environment and the earth it's a great possibility
> 
> Same
> 
> From my Wicked S3 on SOKP

Click to collapse





Nah, i believe we will evolve with the times.



Do you actually create any questions or just say same?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Nah, i believe we will evolve with the times.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually create any questions or just say same?

Click to collapse



Same

Same 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 16, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Nah, i believe we will evolve with the times.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you actually create any questions or just say same?

Click to collapse



If you actually read I've created quite a few

Why are people so ignorant to others? 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 16, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> If you actually read I've created quite a few
> 
> Why are people so ignorant to others?
> 
> From my Wicked S3 on SOKP

Click to collapse





Cause people are lazy ?



What is your favourite of off topic thread?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 16, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Cause people are lazy ?
> 
> 
> 
> What is your favourite of off topic thread?

Click to collapse



This one and favorite movie 

How long before we have video games that are almost exactly like virtual reality? 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## karandpr (Oct 16, 2014)

Video games are means to escape reality.... So never 
..
When would one upgrade his phone?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 16, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Video games are means to escape reality.... So never
> ..
> When would one upgrade his phone?

Click to collapse



I upgrade in june of next year if that's what you meant

What will your next phone be? 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 16, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> I upgrade in june of next year if that's what you meant
> 
> What will your next phone be?
> 
> From my Wicked S3 on SOKP

Click to collapse



Xperia Z2. I hope so..

Same

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 16, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Xperia Z2. I hope so..
> 
> Same
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Nexus 6,  looking forward to finally owning a Nexus device 

What's your favorite thing to do outside of your job? 

From my Wicked S3 on SOKP


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 16, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Nexus 6,  looking forward to finally owning a Nexus device
> 
> What's your favorite thing to do outside of your job?
> 
> From my Wicked S3 on SOKP

Click to collapse



Sleeping. 

Why I bought the wrong Doritos which it's taste bad?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 16, 2014)

Because the cute store clerk asked you to. Like that romance novel..

Did that happen ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 16, 2014)

'to realise good one must also experience bad'

A random quote I just made up but has probably already been used before.



What question should I ask?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> 'to realise good one must also experience bad'
> 
> A random quote I just made up but has probably already been used before.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This:

Android or iOS? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 16, 2014)

iOS. 

What are you doing right now ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 16, 2014)

Breathing. Well I hope so at least.



What are YOU doing?


----------



## Karamvir Singh (Oct 16, 2014)

Looking for this animation desperately but can't find it

Which android whizzing past animation plays on the moto x in the new motorola commercial when it is written pure android performance....please give me a link.....

http://youtu.be/Dd1zdgUUJb8


----------



## startracker (Oct 16, 2014)

No troll !!

http://www.android.com/

Sent from my sprout using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Karamvir Singh (Oct 16, 2014)

What troll man.....its not there on android.com.....there is some be together not the same video.....not the android skiing past wind like a superhero....(the one that plays on the moto x in the above linked video)


----------



## OnePlus-Mod (Oct 16, 2014)

who is your favorite singer?


----------



## Karamvir Singh (Oct 16, 2014)

startracker said:


> No troll !!
> 
> http://www.android.com/
> 
> Sent from my sprout using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Hey if know what video is it...please send me a link to the video man......will be thankful.....


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 17, 2014)

Back on topic...



What is your favourite genre of music?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 17, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Back on topic...
> 
> 
> 
> What is your favourite genre of music?

Click to collapse



Metal 

Same

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 17, 2014)

Most. Yeah I know I am a little different.



Would you buy a Chinese phone based on value?


----------



## TechMinerUK (Oct 17, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Most. Yeah I know I am a little different.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you buy a Chinese phone based on value?

Click to collapse



No, most of them don't have custom ROMs and some are just awful

Are any of you excited for Android L?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 17, 2014)

TechMinerUK said:


> No, most of them don't have custom ROMs and some are just awful
> 
> Are any of you excited for Android L?

Click to collapse



Me! It will release for my device which it wasn't expected!

You?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 17, 2014)

Sony is updating their entire Xperia Z line to Android Lollipop -  http://www.talkandroid.com/223391-sony-is-updating-their-entire-xperia-z-line-to-android-lollipop/ 


If it's solid I'm definitely looking forward to it 

Would you ever buy a nexus device? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Oct 17, 2014)

No. Nexus is too plain and boring. I love the little modifications Sony does to their devices .

Same


----------



## LoXeras (Oct 17, 2014)

yes. nexus devices are really nice. Gut I stay by my Galaxy Note.

Do you think the devices are getting to big?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 17, 2014)

LoXeras said:


> yes. nexus devices are really nice. Gut I stay by my Galaxy Note.
> 
> Do you think the devices are getting to big?

Click to collapse



Yes. They started out small now they are getting a little out of hand

What size is too big for a phone? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Aeyan Ashraf (Oct 17, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Yes. They started out small now they are getting a little out of hand
> 
> What size is too big for a phone?
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



According to me 6 inches is too big for a phone

And has google announced nexus 6 price ???????


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 17, 2014)

Aeyan Ashraf said:


> According to me 6 inches is too big for a phone
> 
> And has google announced nexus 6 price ???????

Click to collapse



From what everything says it's going to be $650 but it could change

What's the most you'd ever pay for a phone or device? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 17, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> From what everything says it's going to be $650 but it could change
> 
> What's the most you'd ever pay for a phone or device?
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



500$ 

Would you pay 850$ for a phone?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 17, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> 500$
> 
> Would you pay 850$ for a phone?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



No way. The nexus 6 might be 650 but that's my absolute limit

Who has the best build quality manufacturer wise? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 17, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> No way. The nexus 6 might be 650 but that's my absolute limit
> 
> Who has the best build quality manufacturer wise?
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



Not Apple.

Why Nexus 4 still getting latest updates?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 17, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Not Apple.
> 
> Why Nexus 4 still getting latest updates?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Not sure, it's past the two year date of the phone i think, I know it was sometime in 2012. Oh nooo I wasn't mentioning apple at all. I was referring to android manufacturers 

Who's your favorite X-Men character? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 17, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Not sure, it's past the two year date of the phone i think, I know it was sometime in 2012. Oh nooo I wasn't mentioning apple at all. I was referring to android manufacturers
> 
> Who's your favorite X-Men character?
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



I don't like them all 

Who is your favorite Marvel character?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 17, 2014)

Deadpool

Same


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 17, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Deadpool
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Iron Man 

Second favorite one?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 17, 2014)

Silver Surfer.

Same


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 17, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Silver Surfer.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



The Hulk.

What's your next device?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 17, 2014)

The next cheap 4" phone by Sony . 

what will be the next android version be called ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 17, 2014)

Pick any food you like.



What do you believe will be the third big mobile OS? Or do you think it will just be android vs IOS?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 17, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Pick any food you like.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you believe will be the third big mobile OS? Or do you think it will just be android vs IOS?

Click to collapse



I think it will stay Android VS iOS 

Same

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 17, 2014)

karandpr's OS. It will just make calls and send texts . People will use it for the Retro feel.

What's up ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 17, 2014)

The roof.



Why do people always answer questions at the same time as me on this thread so I have to change my post so it makes sense?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 17, 2014)

It's  called "being ninjaed" 

Where is everyone ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 17, 2014)

karandpr said:


> It's  called "being ninjaed"
> 
> Where is everyone ?

Click to collapse



Here!!

Who I am?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 17, 2014)

Spiderman

Java or C++?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 17, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Spiderman
> 
> Java or C++?

Click to collapse



Java

What is Java? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## Wind07 (Oct 17, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Java
> 
> What is Java?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Coffee 

Sent my Xperia P running CyanogenMod


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 17, 2014)

AndroidNoob69 said:


> Coffee
> 
> Sent my Xperia P running CyanogenMod

Click to collapse



Where is your question??

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## Wind07 (Oct 17, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Where is your question??
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!

Click to collapse



Sorry always slips my mind xD

Nexus 6 or Note 4?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 17, 2014)

AndroidNoob69 said:


> Sorry always slips my mind xD
> 
> Nexus 6 or Note 4?

Click to collapse



Note 4. N6 not too interesting..

SAME!

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 17, 2014)

N6.Anything but samsung .Even cheap chinese phones over Samsung.

N6 or N5 ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 17, 2014)

karandpr said:


> N6.Anything but samsung .Even cheap chinese phones over Samsung.
> 
> N6 or N5 ?

Click to collapse



Ahaha lol

A: N6 for sure 

Why you hate Samsung that much?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 17, 2014)

Cos I owned one !! They didn't provide updates in my region. Their kernel source is awful ...The list goes on and on...

What will you do next?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 17, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Cos I owned one !! They didn't provide updates in my region. Their kernel source is awful ...The list goes on and on...
> 
> What will you do next?

Click to collapse



Trying to open the house door because my dog closed it from inside (I don't know how) :/

Same

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 17, 2014)

Make a tutorial which includes you ,your dog and your door 

Will af70 call his neighbour for help ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 17, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Make a tutorial which includes you ,your dog and your door
> 
> Will af70 call his neighbour for help ?

Click to collapse



No because I already opened it from the *window* with a stick 

Nice huh?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *D*irty *U*nicorns ROM!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 17, 2014)

It works  .

Will you post pics of your dog ?


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Oct 17, 2014)

karandpr said:


> It works  .
> 
> Will you post pics of your dog ?

Click to collapse



Nope, do you know if there any good pc tablets with Windows 8 for under $300?


----------



## tzzeri (Oct 18, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Nope, do you know if there any good pc tablets with Windows 8 for under $300?

Click to collapse




Depends what you mean by good. You can get a cheap one, but if you want to get a really good one, it'll be more. Just search up. Although you could get a good Chromebook for that price.

What do you think is the best windows PC I can buy for under 1000?


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 18, 2014)

tzzeri said:


> Depends what you mean by good. You can get a cheap one, but if you want to get a really good one, it'll be more. Just search up. Although you could get a good Chromebook for that price.
> 
> What do you think is the best windows PC I can buy for under 1000?

Click to collapse



the one you build yourself
GTX970 or R9 290X


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 18, 2014)

GTX970 (Imma NVidia fan dude)
Do you play Minecraft?

TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI 


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## Tr4il (Oct 18, 2014)

Yes. 

What's your favorite liquor? 

Sent from Bacon


----------



## tzzeri (Oct 19, 2014)

Tr4il said:


> Yes.
> 
> What's your favorite liquor?
> 
> Sent from Bacon

Click to collapse



Chocolate flavored.

Do you think lg should sue apple for making a bendable phone? The lg g-flex came a while before iPhone 6 plus.

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes, apple needs a taste of their own medicine



Would you use an iPhone of it was given to you free?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes.I would. 

Do you backup phone regularly?


----------



## tzzeri (Oct 19, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Yes.I would.
> 
> Do you backup phone regularly?

Click to collapse



Not regularly, I backup up the stock ROM, and the custom ROM I use, but I only make a backup once in a few weeks.

Do you think the nexus 6 should be smaller?
Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 19, 2014)

Yes, if they want people to see it as an upgrade from the nexus 5. It's too big for me.



How big do you think phones will get before they stop growing.


----------



## karandpr (Oct 19, 2014)

7". Then manufacturers will be confused. 

Why don't we have 3.5" phones with decent specs?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 19, 2014)

karandpr said:


> 7". Then manufacturers will be confused.
> 
> Why don't we have 3.5" phones with decent specs?

Click to collapse



Have you handled a 3.5" phone? It's a little small to say the least 

What's the ideal size for a phone? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Oct 19, 2014)

I am actually used to 3 and 3.2" phones.  3.7" is perfect size imo.

What are you doing right now?


----------



## tzzeri (Oct 19, 2014)

karandpr said:


> I am actually used to 3 and 3.2" phones.  3.7" is perfect size imo.
> 
> What are you doing right now?

Click to collapse



If you get used to bigger that 3.7", you won't be able to use it anymore. I used to have a 3.7".

I'm typing on XDA.

Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 19, 2014)

Considering the previous questions. I reckon 4 inch is the optimum phone size. Big enough screen, small enough physical size.



Do you believe windows phone will become a major os?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 19, 2014)

I used to believe but not anymore. Win Mo doesn't have the app ecosystem to sustain competition against FF OS or Ubuntu OS .

What's up ?


----------



## arif41 (Oct 19, 2014)

Nothing new..

Sennheiser or Audio Technica ?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 19, 2014)

Sennheiser

A or Z ?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 19, 2014)

A+

Ubuntu vs. Windows 7

TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI 


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## karandpr (Oct 19, 2014)

Windows 7

Ubuntu vs OpenSuse


----------



## bazantik (Oct 19, 2014)

Moto X, certainly  

The Crew or Need for speed? 

Sent from my Moto X


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 19, 2014)

Need for speed of course!



Why are interior walls always white?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 19, 2014)

Idk

Best Phone?

TapaTalk'd from a KFSOWI 


Spoiler



Need help with your Kindle Fire HD 2013? Mention me and i'll help  
Been here since 2014
As advice mention me if you need help and you need me.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 19, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Idk
> 
> Best Phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OnePlus One. May blow you up 

Did you saw my PM?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## hanisod (Oct 19, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> OnePlus One. May blow you up
> 
> Did you saw my PM?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Nope


What's the meaning of life?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 19, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> What's the meaning of life?

Click to collapse



Eat. Sleep. Work. XDA (lol). Study. Then die at the end.

My phone charging extremely slow when I use it for internet and other stuff (no games) and charge at same time. Is it normal for 2300mAh battery?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## hanisod (Oct 19, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Eat. Sleep. Work. XDA (lol). Study. Then die at the end.
> 
> My phone charging extremely slow when I use it for internet and other stuff (no games) and charge at same time. Is it normal for 2300mAh battery?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



It's normal, but it's bad to use your phone while charging it


What's the scariest game you've ever played?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 19, 2014)

hanisod said:


> It's normal, but it's bad to use your phone while charging it
> 
> 
> What's the scariest game you've ever played?

Click to collapse



Silent Hill Downpour on Xbox 360. OMG dark memories 

Same

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## hanisod (Oct 19, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Silent Hill Downpour on Xbox 360. OMG dark memories
> 
> Same
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Quake 4

Same


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 19, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Quake 4
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Dead Space 1. 2 . 3

Most boring game you played?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 20, 2014)

CoD

Same.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 20, 2014)

Battlefield 4 so far 

What's the best game you've played? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 20, 2014)

Tie between Dynasty Warriors series and Project DIVA F

Same.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 20, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Tie between Dynasty Warriors series and Project DIVA F
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



Of all the games I've played over the years my favorite is Kingdom Hearts. I can't wait for the version to release for the xbox one

Do you like the Mario bros series of games? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes.

Favorite day of the week ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 20, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Favorite day of the week ?

Click to collapse



Friday morning because my work week is over and it's the weekend 

Same 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## b3i5i53ibi (Oct 20, 2014)

Sunday, because of the good time with the family and without work.

What is the smartphone you would like to have?


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 20, 2014)

already have it 

same.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 20, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> already have it
> 
> same.

Click to collapse



Xperia Z2 

Your second phone you like to have it?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 21, 2014)

Sony Xperia Z3.

Same



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## Robotic Earthling (Oct 21, 2014)

Probably the Xperia Z3 Compact. 5+ inches is a little too big for me.

Same question.


----------



## moonbutt74 (Oct 21, 2014)

These questions lack inspiration and or creativity. Duckduckgo the definition of vapid. 

Why is a raven like a writing desk ? (look carefully...)

m


----------



## AndroidReborn (Oct 21, 2014)

moonbutt74 said:


> These questions lack inspiration and or creativity. Duckduckgo the definition of vapid.
> 
> Why is a raven like a writing desk ? (look carefully...)
> 
> m

Click to collapse



" I haven't the slightest idea! "

 On second thought.... 
Because it can produce a few notes, though they are very*flat; and it is nevar put with the wrong end in front!' P.S.: Note the spelling of Nevar 




How much wood can a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## moonbutt74 (Oct 21, 2014)

That would depend on wether or not we are dealing with a woodchuck who is;

1 a Ricean Immortal Entity who REALLY appreciates clamato juice

or

B. A stabled character in either the Marvel, D.C. or Image universes and is with the sphere of influence of a mortal vulnerability
or is caught in a poorly executed morality heavy story line that comes of as completely absurd if you look into it
too far beneath the surface.

or

elseif  If i haven't already caught it, skinned and gutted it and slapped it on the grill for showing up to the chucking party with
insufficient data..... :silly:

okay, what is the square root of negative 1?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 21, 2014)

moonbutt74 said:


> That would depend on wether or not we are dealing with a woodchuck who is;
> 
> 1 a Ricean Immortal Entity who REALLY appreciates clamato juice
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dunno

Why the answers getting huge?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## moonbutt74 (Oct 21, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Dunno
> 
> Why the answers getting huge?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Because minds are getting smaller and intellectual capacity is diminishing at/on a rather disturbing/frightening speed/scale.
Give me convenience or give me death!  

The following is a question, don't let it fool you.

This statement is false.


----------



## Micah72 (Oct 22, 2014)

No. I wouldn't. 

Would you buy a hamster from a dumpster.


----------



## moonbutt74 (Oct 22, 2014)

Micah72 said:


> No. I wouldn't.
> 
> Would you buy a hamster from a dumpster.

Click to collapse



It depends.

Is this a big-box dumpster of more of a mom and pop dumpster ? Also is this a genuine
top quality name-brand hamster or a cheap knock off ?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 22, 2014)

It's an awesome rhyme .

Will you pine for wine ?


----------



## moonbutt74 (Oct 22, 2014)

karandpr said:


> It's an awesome rhyme .
> 
> Will you pine for wine ?

Click to collapse



[sigh] oh sweet wine, that which we call a rose' by any other name would taste as sweet....


Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers. If Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers, how many pecks
of pickled peppers did Peter Piper pick?
note - in pining for wine, i think i did just fine !


----------



## karandpr (Oct 22, 2014)

A peck of pickled peppers was picked by peter piper .

Too many rhymes spoil the board ?


----------



## alray (Oct 22, 2014)

moonbutt74 said:


> Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers. If Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers, how many pecks
> of pickled peppers did Peter Piper pick?

Click to collapse



X Y and Z have made my brains to crack-o:
X smokes, Y snuffs, and Z chews tobacco;
Yet oft by X Y Z much learning's taught,
But Peter Piper, beats them all to naught.

If its zero degrees tonight, and tomorrow
its meant to be twice as cold, how cold
will it be?


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 22, 2014)

Derrrrrrrr 0 degrees.



What's with all the rhyming?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 22, 2014)

Heavy boredom I think

Where is everyone ?


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 22, 2014)

Sleeping?

same.


----------



## hanisod (Oct 22, 2014)

Watching Lilo & Stitch 2

Same


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 22, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Watching Lilo & Stitch 2
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Studying :/

Same

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 22, 2014)

tired ...will play nfs ..

What's up ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 22, 2014)

karandpr said:


> tired ...will play nfs ..
> 
> What's up ?

Click to collapse



Nah!

How are you? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 22, 2014)

Pretty good. Happy and stuff

What about you ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 22, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Pretty good. Happy and stuff
> 
> What about you ?

Click to collapse



Stressed 

How about now?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## lvrix (Oct 23, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Stressed
> 
> How about now?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Great. 

Whats your Favorite song?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 23, 2014)

lvrix said:


> Great.
> 
> Whats your Favorite song?

Click to collapse



All my 43 song 

How to sleep if I'm not sleepy?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## hanisod (Oct 23, 2014)

Count sheep...


What kind of music genres do you like?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 24, 2014)

EDM all day....

Same



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm not picky on music genres at all. Something good to listen to with a good rhythm or a good beat works for me 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Oct 24, 2014)

Chiptune 

Where is the question?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 24, 2014)

MikeFoxclaw said:


> Chiptune
> 
> Where is the question?

Click to collapse



Damn I did forget it. That's what happens when your busy at work lol 

Who's your favorite singer? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## hanisod (Oct 24, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Damn I did forget it. That's what happens when your busy at work lol
> 
> Who's your favorite singer?
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



Danyka Nadeau


Same


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 24, 2014)

hanisod said:


> Danyka Nadeau
> 
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



All the singers of my 43 song 

Dark apps or light apps?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 24, 2014)

Light apps. So I can read text clearly.

Did you wake up just now ?


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 24, 2014)

Yes.

How did you know


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 25, 2014)

Lol idk

How did you get into Android



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 25, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Lol idk
> 
> How did you get into Android
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



With the help of XDA 

same

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## arif41 (Oct 25, 2014)

Help of xda and some blogs.

Is Xperia M2 worth it ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 25, 2014)

arif41 said:


> Help of xda and some blogs.
> 
> Is Xperia M2 worth it ?

Click to collapse



Yeah. Pretty good device. But T3 has better screen and better CPU.

What's your current device?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Oct 25, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Yeah. Pretty good device. But T3 has better screen and better CPU.
> 
> What's your current device?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Hammerhead shark 

Where do you live?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 25, 2014)

MikeFoxclaw said:


> Hammerhead shark
> 
> Where do you live?

Click to collapse



France.

Where do YOU live? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Oct 25, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> France.
> 
> Where do YOU live?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Somewhere on earth...

Will you buy the Nexus 6 for half-price?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 25, 2014)

MikeFoxclaw said:


> Somewhere on earth...
> 
> Will you buy the Nexus 6 for half-price?

Click to collapse



I'd prefer it not to be full price so possibly yes 

Same 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 25, 2014)

Half price 

Same



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## karandpr (Oct 25, 2014)

No need for new phone.

Will you get new HDD ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 25, 2014)

karandpr said:


> No need for new phone.
> 
> Will you get new HDD ?

Click to collapse



No. I don't even use my lappy.

Y u no here for long time? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 25, 2014)

I was busy with stuff .

Whats up with you ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 25, 2014)

karandpr said:


> I was busy with stuff .
> 
> Whats up with you ?

Click to collapse



Nothing.

I want to unlock my bootloader to flash custom kernel support multiRom to try few ROMs around here. But I need to backup data and the whole SD card. Flash pure stock ROM..unlock. Root. Install recovery. Flash stock based ROM again. Should I be lazy to do that all or it's worth it?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 25, 2014)

Be lazy. There are lot of other things to do than flashing ROMs. Backing up SD card is deal breaker..

Why do you need to root after unlocking BL ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 25, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Be lazy. There are lot of other things to do than flashing ROMs. Backing up SD card is deal breaker..
> 
> Why do you need to root after unlocking BL ?

Click to collapse



To flash recovery and install stock based ROM. Bravia engine 2 on the ROM I'm using is not working as I have locked BL and DRM keys restored fine. So my BL is locked for nothing.

Should I be happy or sad about that?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 25, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> To flash recovery and install stock based ROM. Bravia engine 2 on the ROM I'm using is not working as I have locked BL and DRM keys restored fine. So my BL is locked for nothing.
> 
> Should I be happy or sad about that?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



You should probably not care that much.

Why is your username King Raptor ; )?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 25, 2014)

karandpr said:


> You should probably not care that much.
> 
> Why King Raptor ; )?

Click to collapse



An aircraft name from C&C ZH game. 


Why karandrp1? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 25, 2014)

No reason. Karan is my name ,d,p,r,1 are random stuff. It stuck around .

King Raptor or King Kriptor ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 25, 2014)

karandpr said:


> No reason. Karan is my name ,d,p,r,1 are random stuff. It stuck around .
> 
> King Raptor or King Kriptor ?

Click to collapse



King Raptor lol.

Why d p r 1? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 25, 2014)

No reason.   Can't remember really..

King Kriptor vs Galactic Colossus ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 25, 2014)

karandpr said:


> No reason.   Can't remember really..
> 
> King Kriptor vs Galactic Colossus ?

Click to collapse



Galactic Colossus.

Karanddpr1 or Karan dpr?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 25, 2014)

karandpr....The 1 is regretful ...

Galactic colossus or Fatboys


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 25, 2014)

karandpr said:


> karandpr....The 1 is regretful ...
> 
> Galactic colossus or Fatboys

Click to collapse



Galactic colossus.

If karandpr username is exist. What you will use instead?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 25, 2014)

Nope. It's too much work to change the id. 

Are you bored ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 25, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Nope. It's too much work to change the id.
> 
> Are you bored ?

Click to collapse



Yeah.... 

You??

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 26, 2014)

No! How can you be bored reading XDA?


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm not bored anyway.

Did you already left school?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 26, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> I'm not bored anyway.
> 
> Did you already left school?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No.

Same.

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 26, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> No.
> 
> Same.
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse




Yes

Sit or stand ?


PS. Congrats on your 500+ buddy 
Justsawitabitlateiknow lol


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 26, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Yes
> 
> Sit or stand ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sit 

Why you didn't uses any "space" in the PS text? 
BTW thank you 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## FireWall123 (Oct 26, 2014)

"Just saw it a bit late I know" lol

Bump or lock ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 26, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> "Just saw it a bit late I know" lol
> 
> Bump or lock ?

Click to collapse



Lock.

What's difference between tea and coffee?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Oct 26, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Lock.
> 
> What's difference between tea and coffee?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Difference is that "tea" starts with the letter "t" and "coffee" starts with the letter "c".

Lollipop or kitkat?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 26, 2014)

Vivek_Neel said:


> Difference is that "tea" starts with the letter "t" and "coffee" starts with the letter "c".
> 
> Lollipop or kitkat?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



KitKat. 

The the QWERTY keyboards called QWERTY?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 26, 2014)

Yes. AZERTY keyboards are called AZERTY and QWERTZ keyboards are called QWERTZ .

What do you think about the new Avengers trailer ?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 26, 2014)

Haven't watched it. 

Are you excited for the N6 and Lollipop?



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 26, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Haven't watched it.
> 
> Are you excited for the N6 and Lollipop?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Only for Lollipop because it will get released for my device. 

Same.

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 26, 2014)

No. It's just another OS.

Avengers or Justice League ?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 26, 2014)

Avengers cause that's the only one I watched

Same



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Oct 26, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Avengers cause that's the only one I watched
> 
> Same
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Justice League, is there any way to get a galaxy phone for under $300 new?


----------



## Ace42 (Oct 27, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Justice League, is there any way to get a galaxy phone for under $300 new?

Click to collapse



Of course, eBay has the S1/2/3/4 for under/near 300, it would also depend on whether you want GSM/CDMA since you didn't specify a type or carrier. Swappa is a site that is affiliated with XDA, they have S4's that are under $300 in "mint" condition. I personally wouldn't pay 300 for a S4, since I only payed ~$300 for my G2 off-contract. A new & unlocked S4 for that price can't be found yet, would probably need to wait till after the Galaxy S6 releases. 

Should I buy a 3DS (new ver) or save for a PlayStation/Vita TV?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 27, 2014)

Buy whatever you want. No point in waiting for stuff

What are you doing right now ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 27, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Buy whatever you want. No point in waiting for stuff
> 
> What are you doing right now ?

Click to collapse



Working 

What are your favorite snacks? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## AndroidReborn (Oct 27, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Working
> 
> What are your favorite snacks?
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



Most of the edible foods....

Who is in school/college/work place right now ?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## scyzor23 (Oct 27, 2014)

I am.
What's your favourite operating system for pc?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 27, 2014)

scyzor23 said:


> I am.
> What's your favourite operating system for pc?

Click to collapse



Linux 

Same 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## AndroidReborn (Oct 27, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Linux
> 
> Same
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



Windows 7


And what's your favorite mobile OS?
Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## BBCAtomic (Oct 27, 2014)

AndroidReborn said:


> Windows 7
> 
> 
> And what's your favorite mobile OS?
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Windows 9

Whats yours?


----------



## AndroidReborn (Oct 27, 2014)

BBCAtomic said:


> Windows 9
> 
> Whats yours?

Click to collapse



Android 

I would love to have windows 9 though .

What are you doing right now?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bondix666 (Oct 27, 2014)

Playing Assasin's Creed Black Flag 

What's your pet's name??


----------



## znd_zer0th (Oct 28, 2014)

Barto
Where are you at?


----------



## arif41 (Oct 28, 2014)

znd_zer0th said:


> Barto
> Where are you at?

Click to collapse



Office.

Which is better, Xperia M2 or Xperia SP ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 28, 2014)

arif41 said:


> Office.
> 
> Which is better, Xperia M2 or Xperia SP ?

Click to collapse



Xperia M2. Quad core CPU is great. And the design is much better than SP and Z. And more up to date. SP is outdated..

What's the first Xperia will get Lollipop?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 28, 2014)

Xperia Z2. 

Which will be last Xperia to get lollipop ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 28, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Xperia Z2.
> 
> Which will be last Xperia to get lollipop ?

Click to collapse



Xperia Z.. Mine 

What's your device? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 28, 2014)

Xperia E1

Which is your favourite device ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 28, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Xperia E1
> 
> Which is your favourite device ?

Click to collapse



Z2

Same

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 28, 2014)

E1

What will you do today ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 28, 2014)

karandpr said:


> E1
> 
> What will you do today ?

Click to collapse



Go to buy some home stuff

Same?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 28, 2014)

Sleep.

Did you watch the Avengers:AOU Trailer ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 28, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Sleep.
> 
> Did you watch the Avengers:AOU Trailer ?

Click to collapse



No

Why you ask this question more than one time? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## G.Pawar (Oct 28, 2014)

How to install CWM recovery without unlocking bootloader it's possible yes or no

Send From my Xperia E1 dual


----------



## karandpr (Oct 28, 2014)

No.

Why don't you watch the trailer already ?


----------



## znd_zer0th (Oct 28, 2014)

karandpr said:


> No.
> 
> Why don't you watch the trailer already ?

Click to collapse



I's so DAMN good... just saw it and cannot wait to see the movie

why are you so worried about him not seeing the trailer?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 28, 2014)

znd_zer0th said:


> I's so DAMN good... just saw it and cannot wait to see the movie
> 
> why are you so worried about him not seeing the trailer?

Click to collapse



He is one of the few regulars in this thread ,I like pulling his leg a bit...

XBox One or PS 4


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 28, 2014)

karandpr said:


> He is one of the few regulars in this thread ,I like pulling his leg a bit...
> 
> XBox One or PS 4

Click to collapse



X One

Who is the "regular in this thread"? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 28, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> X One
> 
> Who is the "regular in this thread"?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Me, you ,Shapes Blue, and Blink Feed when he used to be here 

When will you watch the trailer ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 28, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Me, you ,Shapes Blue, and Blink Feed when he used to be here
> 
> When will you watch the trailer ?

Click to collapse



Grrhhh!! Ok will do that now lol  

Fine now?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 28, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Grrhhh!! Ok will do that now lol
> 
> Fine now?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Yes

Cyanogen or AOKP ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 28, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Yes
> 
> Cyanogen or AOKP ?

Click to collapse



Didn't used both of them.

LOL or LEL?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## rix94 (Oct 28, 2014)

LEL?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 29, 2014)

Where's your question?

Google or Bing?



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 29, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Where's your question?
> 
> Google or Bing?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Google without a doubt 

What's the best video game that's coming soon or has a future release date? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 29, 2014)

Metal Gear Solid:The Phantom Pain.

Same



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 29, 2014)

Ah its gotta be better than that partial game they release Ground Zeroes which after I bought I sold because it's not even a full game. Looking forward to the new COD coming out next week and Halo both for Xbox One 

What's your least favorite game of all time or even the worst game you played? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Oct 29, 2014)

Flappy bird..

Same


----------



## -Tofu- (Oct 29, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Flappy bird..
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Unearthed: Trail of Ibn Battuta
Absolutely horrible game, don't even ask.

What device are you using right now?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 29, 2014)

Falcon 

Same


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Oct 29, 2014)

A Huawei Ascend Y210  It was cheap. 
Best app for Gingerbread?


----------



## DTW_flyer (Oct 29, 2014)

Don't answer a question with a question :silly:


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 29, 2014)

DTW_flyer said:


> Don't answer a question with a question :silly:

Click to collapse



They didn't, how about you ask a question  as the topic says. Nevermind I will

S3

Same 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Oct 29, 2014)

Xperia E1 aka Falcon

Which is first game you played ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 29, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Xperia E1 aka Falcon
> 
> Which is first game you played ?

Click to collapse



I'm almost sure Mario Brothers 

Same 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Oct 29, 2014)

Dangerous dave 

Favourite retro game?


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 29, 2014)

Sega arcade racing games



Favourite mobile game?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Sega arcade racing games
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite mobile game?

Click to collapse



Recently I installed Rèpublique . and really amazed with the graphics and gameplay. It was look like a PS3 game and not Android 

Will you check this game!?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 29, 2014)

Yes.



Why I'd android so much more popular than windows phone?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Why I'd android so much more popular than windows phone?

Click to collapse



Because of the new game I told about. 

Will you see a video about the game or just screen shots?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## LG*L70 (Oct 29, 2014)

Because there are more manufacturers in Android 
Will Lollipop a big step (like the Honeycomb back then) or just a little one (like 4.2 or 4.3)?

Sent from my LG-D320 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Oct 29, 2014)

Lollipops are tasty . Honeycombs are stingy. 

Which Google employee eats honeycombs ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't know.



Which is you favourite of topic thread?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is you favourite of topic thread?

Click to collapse



This one 

When you download the game?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 29, 2014)

When I look at the game. Which is probably after I finish reading stuff on xda.

Edit: The game has great graphics bit it's not really the type of game I'm really interested in. I'm more into racing games.

Should I still download it?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 29, 2014)

No.

Will you still download it ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 29, 2014)

karandpr said:


> No.
> 
> Will you still download it ?

Click to collapse



I already have it 

WhatyodoinNow?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## superbarnie (Oct 29, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> I already have it
> 
> WhatyodoinNow?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Math homework.

What is your favorite animal?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 29, 2014)

Dogs

Favorite computer brand?



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## superbarnie (Oct 30, 2014)

Lenovo 

What car do you drive?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 30, 2014)

None. 

Will you celebrate Movember ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 30, 2014)

karandpr said:


> None.
> 
> Will you celebrate Movember ?

Click to collapse



No.

Should I go for work now? I'm not so good today (ill) ?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 30, 2014)

Go to work anyway....You will feel better.

Will you go ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 30, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Go to work anyway....You will feel better.
> 
> Will you go ?

Click to collapse



Yeah. I was just waiting your answer. 

See you later?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes

Xbox or PS ?


----------



## AndroidReborn (Oct 30, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Yes
> 
> Xbox or PS ?

Click to collapse



Xbox.

Nexus 6 or droid turbo ?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 30, 2014)

Nexus 6



Nexus 5 or nexus 6?


----------



## BastiZ (Oct 30, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Nexus 6
> Nexus 5 or nexus 6?

Click to collapse



5,2 inch or 6 inch
Its up to you.


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 30, 2014)

I would say 5 because I don't want my phone to be too big.



Would you call yourself a heavy user of your phone?


----------



## spookeey (Oct 30, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> I would say 5 because I don't want my phone to be too big.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you call yourself a heavy user of your phone?

Click to collapse



absolutely!

are you a flashaholic or do you use stable roms which you keep for a long time? Maybe even stock?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 30, 2014)

spookeey said:


> absolutely!
> 
> are you a flashaholic or do you use stable roms which you keep for a long time? Maybe even stock?

Click to collapse



I use stable ROMs only 

Same.

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 30, 2014)

I am using Stock ROM . Didn't even root it . 

How to cure a splitting headache ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 30, 2014)

karandpr said:


> I am using Stock ROM . Didn't even root it .
> 
> How to cure a splitting headache ?

Click to collapse


HERE IS HOW. 

Is this tip good enough?


TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 30, 2014)

Nope

What are you doing right now ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 30, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Nope
> 
> What are you doing right now ?

Click to collapse



Answering a question then asking one 

Same

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 30, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Answering a question then asking one
> 
> Same
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Trying to cure a headache.

How do you ward off dogs ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 30, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Trying to cure a headache.
> 
> How do you ward off dogs ?

Click to collapse



Running away lol.

Black/Brown chocolate or white chocolate?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 30, 2014)

Black/Brown chocolates. Can handle upto 60% Dark chocolate .

Did you watch the avengers trailer ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 30, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Black/Brown chocolates. Can handle upto 60% Dark chocolate .
> 
> Did you watch the avengers trailer ?

Click to collapse



Yeah. It was pretty nice! 

Do you think spiderman is nice?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes . The one with Peter Parker. Don't care about the Otto Octovaius spiderman or the one with miles moran...

Spiderman vs Superman . Who will win ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 30, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Yes . The one with Peter Parker. Don't care about the Otto Octovaius spiderman or the one with miles moran...
> 
> Spiderman vs Superman . Who will win ?

Click to collapse



Both are crappy. No one 

Thor VS The Hulk. Who will win?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 30, 2014)

Hulk. Cos Hulk SMASH !

Iron Man vs Captain America ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 30, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Hulk. Cos Hulk SMASH !
> 
> Iron Man vs Captain America ?

Click to collapse



Iron Man 

Why Tony Stark is rich? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 30, 2014)

He received donations on xda .

Did that really happen ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 30, 2014)

karandpr said:


> He received donations on xda .
> 
> Did that really happen ?

Click to collapse



Lol yeah    

How can Thor fly with his hammer?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 30, 2014)

This 

How does Loki change his appearance ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 30, 2014)

karandpr said:


> This
> 
> How does Loki change his appearance ?

Click to collapse



He must lol to do that. 

Its or it's?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 30, 2014)

It's

Did you watch the IT crowd ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 30, 2014)

karandpr said:


> It's
> 
> Did you watch the IT crowd ?

Click to collapse



No

How to?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 30, 2014)

[How to] Rooting Guide for N00bs 

Tutorial ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 30, 2014)

karandpr said:


> [How to] Rooting Guide for N00bs
> 
> Tutorial ?

Click to collapse



No 

When you root your device?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 30, 2014)

Depends on the device ....I won't be rooting the E1

Where should I root my device ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 30, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Depends on the device ....I won't be rooting the E1
> 
> Where should I root my device ?

Click to collapse



Here

Are you planning to root your E1??

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 30, 2014)

No

Should I get another device for rooting ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 30, 2014)

karandpr said:


> No
> 
> Should I get another device for rooting ?

Click to collapse



If you REALLY need to root and install some custom stuff so do it. 

Good idea?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Oct 30, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> If you REALLY need to root and install some custom stuff so do it.
> 
> Good idea?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Yes. 

Trick or Treat? :what:

Sent from my Stormtrooper Nexus 5


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 30, 2014)

h4rdXc0r3 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Trick or Treat? :what:
> 
> Sent from my Stormtrooper Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Treat. 

Trick or Treat or tReAt?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 31, 2014)

Treat

Anaconda by Nicki Minaj vs. Switch Lanes by Tyga



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## superbarnie (Oct 31, 2014)

I can't stand either of them.  

Dream car?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 31, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> I can't stand either of them.
> 
> Dream car?

Click to collapse



Not picky but either a lambo or a Ferrari

Same 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## superbarnie (Oct 31, 2014)

First generation mustang. Like this 1969 Mustang Boss 429.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 31, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> First generation mustang. Like this 1969 Mustang Boss 429.

Click to collapse



Windows 7

What was the question?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## superbarnie (Oct 31, 2014)

Oops. 

Will you vote for Obama's 3rd term?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 31, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> Oops.
> 
> Will you vote for Obama's 3rd term?

Click to collapse



No. 

What's your username mean? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 31, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> No.
> 
> What's your username mean?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Shapes nickname when I was a kid and blue is my favorite color. And to answer your previous question yes but Obama can't run a 3rd time 

Same 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## superbarnie (Oct 31, 2014)

Basically it's derived from my twin brother's nickname, Barnie. We used that username on our shared youtube account when we were little kids. And so I've been using that username ever since.

Favorite music genre?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 31, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Shapes nickname when I was a kid and blue is my favorite color. And to answer your previous question yes but Obama can't run a 3rd time
> 
> Same
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



Android is an OS. Freak is a freak. 70 is a random number 

 or  ?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 31, 2014)

for ignoring barnie's question 

Are you still working ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 31, 2014)

karandpr said:


> for ignoring barnie's question
> 
> Are you still working ?

Click to collapse



No. Not today. I'm not good. Worst than before..

Do you think your answer yesterday about the "work" helped me?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 31, 2014)

Yes it did. Now you have 3-day holiday to recover .

How sick are you ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 31, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Yes it did. Now you have 3-day holiday to recover .
> 
> How sick are you ?

Click to collapse



Yes 

You? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 31, 2014)

I am pretty good. Never been better.

What will you do to get better ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 31, 2014)

karandpr said:


> I am pretty good. Never been better.
> 
> What will you do to get better ?

Click to collapse



I believe the medicine won't help me. So I just wait few days...

Latest app/game you installed?


TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## superbarnie (Oct 31, 2014)

I will eat vitamin C. It seems to work well.

Favorite fast food?

EDIT: oops late reply


----------



## karandpr (Oct 31, 2014)

My Album app was updated this morning ....

Pizza

How do you like Sony's new update method ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 31, 2014)

karandpr said:


> My Album app was updated this morning ....
> 
> Pizza
> 
> How do you like Sony's new update method ?

Click to collapse



It's faster than downloading apk from other sources for me. 

Do you use Flashtool or PCC to update your E1?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 31, 2014)

Use PCC to update . Copy dumps to Flashtool and make FTFs . Then use FTFs if there is a firmware botch up or any software issue.

What about you ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 31, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Use PCC to update . Copy dumps to Flashtool and make FTFs . Then use FTFs if there is a firmware botch up or any software issue.
> 
> What about you ?

Click to collapse



Flashtool. I have PCC installed just for the drivers and nothing else.

Unknown sources or Play Store? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 31, 2014)

F Droid first. Play store and Unknown sources are almost similar ..Both need to be handled carefully.

Did we ward off barnie and shapesblue ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 31, 2014)

karandpr said:


> F Droid first. Play store and Unknown sources are almost similar ..Both need to be handled carefully.
> 
> Did we ward off barnie and shapesblue ?

Click to collapse



Lol yes.

Why we are the only ones here?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## superbarnie (Oct 31, 2014)

Nooooo
Favorite android game?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 31, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> Nooooo
> Favorite android game?

Click to collapse



Umm... There are many. Smash Bandits. Rèpublique. MCPE. Pocket Tanks 

Same

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## superbarnie (Oct 31, 2014)

Zombirds and Flappy Birds. Hmm, I just noticed they both have birds.  lol. I'm going to sleep now. 
Ford vs Chevy. MUAHAHAHA


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 31, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> Zombirds and Flappy Birds. Hmm, I just noticed they both have birds.  lol. I'm going to sleep now.
> Ford vs Chevy. MUAHAHAHA

Click to collapse



Ford!

What's time in your place?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 31, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Ford!
> 
> What's time in your place?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Its 220am here and no you didn't I'm at work so sometimes I have to actually do work lol 

Same 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 31, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Its 220am here and no you didn't I'm at work so sometimes I have to actually do work lol
> 
> Same
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



7:22 am 

When you sleep?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 31, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> 7:22 am
> 
> When you sleep?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



After I get home from work lol I work overnights. Been on this shift for 6 years now

How about you? When do you sleep? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Oct 31, 2014)

When I get time.

Where is everyone?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 31, 2014)

karandpr said:


> When I get time.
> 
> Where is everyone?

Click to collapse



Here!

The best photo editor you installed?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## mycosynth (Oct 31, 2014)

Picadilo
what is the best vacation spot


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 31, 2014)

mycosynth said:


> Picadilo
> what is the best vacation spot

Click to collapse



Colorado.
Where's the beef ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 31, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> Colorado.
> Where's the beef ?

Click to collapse



No beef 4 u 

Do you think my dog stole my hotdogs or they just disappeared?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 31, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> No beef 4 u
> 
> Do you think my dog stole my hotdogs or they just disappeared?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Your hotdogs evaporated.
Will drones ever really make deliveries for Amazon ??


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 31, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> Your hotdogs evaporated.
> Will drones ever really make deliveries for Amazon ??

Click to collapse



Yeah. They are like a remote control toy. 

Will the robots replace the humans place? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 31, 2014)

Yes. 

Did androidfreak70 take his medicine?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 31, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Yes.
> 
> Did androidfreak70 take his medicine?

Click to collapse



Lol yes. 

What's time?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 31, 2014)

11:15 pm

Should I clean my room or go to sleep?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Oct 31, 2014)

karandpr said:


> 11:15 pm
> 
> Should I clean my room or go to sleep?

Click to collapse



Neither.

. or   ?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## thepasswordispassword (Oct 31, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Yeah. They are like a remote control toy.
> 
> Will the robots replace the humans place?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Will the robots take our place?? Are the robots in our space?? Are we able to erase?? Are we not the human race?? They may have a human face, but humans are irreplace-able.

Who's AFRAID??


----------



## karandpr (Nov 1, 2014)

Not me

Is the password password ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 1, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Not me
> 
> Is the password password ?

Click to collapse



No. It may contain numbers and symbols 

Is the username user name?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 1, 2014)

It's User Name. 

What happens in the next episode ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 1, 2014)

karandpr said:


> It's User Name.
> 
> What happens in the next episode ?

Click to collapse



Everyone went to bed.

Where's everyone?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 1, 2014)

Sleeping

Why do you hate the moon ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 1, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Sleeping
> 
> Why do you hate the moon ?

Click to collapse



Because it's a piece of cheese.

So the sun is a big light bulb?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes, with self sustained power

Why do you want to break the moon ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 1, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Yes, with self sustained power
> 
> Why do you want to break the moon ?

Click to collapse



Lol. Because I want the cheese.

Why I can't see the members signatures and avatars in the new XDA theme?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 1, 2014)

Because your computer caught your virus 

Do you use No Scripts or similar addon ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 1, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Because your computer caught your virus
> 
> Do you use No Scripts or similar addon ?

Click to collapse



I'm not viewing XDA on PC. I'm using Google Chrome from my phone.

Is it normal if I don't see the signatures and avatar (this happening only when I view a thread. Not profile info. And only on the new XDA theme)?!?!?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes.

Yes?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 1, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Yes?

Click to collapse



Yes. 

Firewall or Icewall? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 1, 2014)

Ice wall

Ice Fortress or Fire citadel ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 1, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Ice wall
> 
> Ice Fortress or Fire citadel ?

Click to collapse



Fire citadel.

Acid or lava?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Nov 1, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Fire citadel.
> 
> Acid or lava?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Acid.

What's next?


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 1, 2014)

Morning coffee. 

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck?

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 1, 2014)

TheMadChemist said:


> Morning coffee.
> 
> How much wood could a woodchuck chuck?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



As much as you want. 

How much the apps you have on your phone?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Nov 1, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> As much as you want.
> 
> How much the apps you have on your phone?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



120.

Same


----------



## karandpr (Nov 1, 2014)

66

Same


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 1, 2014)

karandpr said:


> 66
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



142 lol 

Will you post a screenshot of your home screen?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 1, 2014)

No,too bored to take a screenshot.it's default Xperia ui

Sane


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 1, 2014)

karandpr said:


> No,too bored to take a screenshot.it's default Xperia ui
> 
> Sane

Click to collapse





Yes I am sane. Even if others don't agree.

Did you mean to say same?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 1, 2014)

Probably, the question is funnier with sane

Sanity is for the weak?


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 1, 2014)

Sanity is madness.

John had 7 apples. He ate 2 and gave 1 to Margaret. How much is the mass of the sun?

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Nov 1, 2014)

3 times weight of his father. 

Right?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 1, 2014)

Probably

Would you play Nyan Cat 10 hrs?



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes.

Same.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 1, 2014)

FireWall123 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



No. 

Last time I saw my thanks number was 586. Why it's 585 now??  

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 1, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> No.
> 
> Last time I saw my thanks number was 586. Why it's 585 now??
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Maybe you're dyslexic

What happened to the quality of the questions here?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 1, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Maybe you're dyslexic
> 
> What happened to the quality of the questions here?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



They are using plastic instead of glass. 

True or false?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 1, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> They are using plastic instead of glass.
> 
> True or false?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse








Where did you sleep last night?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 1, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Where did you sleep last night?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



In my bed 

Same

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 1, 2014)

in my bed
Chicken vs Beef


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 1, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> in my bed
> Chicken vs Beef

Click to collapse



Depends on the food. Crispy chicken better than burger. Grilled beef better than grilled chicken. 

Girlfriend or bacon? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 1, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Depends on the food. Crispy chicken better than burger. Grilled beef better than grilled chicken.
> 
> Girlfriend or bacon?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Girlfriend, you need someone to cook the bacon 

Pizza or Coffee?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 1, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Girlfriend, you need someone to cook the bacon
> 
> Pizza or Coffee?

Click to collapse



Pizzzzz 

Pizzzzzzz or beeeeeeefffffffff?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 1, 2014)

Beef
What is your favorite burger place?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 1, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> Beef
> What is your favorite burger place?

Click to collapse



Anywhere 

Would you eat a rotten egg for 50$?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes. A man's gotta put the food on the table somehow.
Are sea lions soft?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 1, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> Yes. A man's gotta put the food on the table somehow.
> Are sea lions soft?

Click to collapse



I think yes  they look like that in pics.

Are they?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 1, 2014)

My replica sea lions are pretty soft, but I've never got to pat a real sea lion. (I got pretty close once tho).

Uhh.. TWIX vs Snickers??


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 1, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> My replica sea lions are pretty soft, but I've never got to pat a real sea lion. (I got pretty close once tho).
> 
> Uhh.. TWIX vs Snickers??

Click to collapse



Snickers! 

KitKat or Snickers?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 1, 2014)

Snickers
Favorite movie?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 1, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> Snickers
> Favorite movie?

Click to collapse



Texas chainsaw massacre 3D.

Why you don't use XDA-devs app?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 1, 2014)

Cause I use Tapatalk for a few more forums.

How old are you?

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 1, 2014)

TheMadChemist said:


> Cause I use Tapatalk for a few more forums.
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



21 yrs 

Same

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm a wee lad. 

Another favorite movie?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 1, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> I'm a wee lad.
> 
> Another favorite movie?

Click to collapse



Saw 7. 

What you mean by "wee lad" 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 1, 2014)

It means "little boy".
What do you drive?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 1, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> It means "little boy".
> What do you drive?

Click to collapse



My hard drive disk 

How old are YOU?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 1, 2014)

19 yrs 
Mustang vs Camaro vs Challenger


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 1, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> 19 yrs
> Mustang vs Camaro vs Challenger

Click to collapse



Camaro 

Same

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 1, 2014)

Mustang. But the Camaro is nice too.
Mercedes vs BMW?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 1, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> Mustang. But the Camaro is nice too.
> Mercedes vs BMW?

Click to collapse



BMW.

Ferrari or Lamborghini?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 1, 2014)

Ferrari cause simply, Lamborgini is a part of Ferrari.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 1, 2014)

Ferrari 
On the other side of the spectrum, Civic vs Corolla vs Mazda3 vs Fiesta


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 1, 2014)

VTEC, so Civic.
Megan Fox or Jessica Alba?


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 1, 2014)

Jessica Alba.
Is George W. Bush actually a reptile?


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 2, 2014)

Huh?
Are you sleepy.

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 2, 2014)

TheMadChemist said:


> Huh?
> Are you sleepy.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yup sure am tired 
@TheMadChemist how are you running an international phone on VZW? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Nov 2, 2014)

He is using gsm

Are you tired?


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 2, 2014)

No. Here in Australia currently it's 3:10pm.



Which country are you from?


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 2, 2014)

U S of A!!! YAY!!!! 






same


----------



## karandpr (Nov 2, 2014)

India

Same


----------



## arif41 (Nov 2, 2014)

Indonesia

Same


----------



## henry0504 (Nov 2, 2014)

come from hong kong...

do you think this thread is a good game?


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 2, 2014)

It's not a game. It's a lifestyle.

Kidding.

I do reckon its a good thread though.



Anyone else gonna tell us which country they live in?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 2, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> It's not a game. It's a lifestyle.
> 
> Kidding.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



France.

Same. 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> France.
> 
> Same.
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Israel.

Are you a programmer?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 2, 2014)

No, I'm a ground transportation specialist.

Will there ever be a streamlined XP style interface for windows that supports touchscreen ?


----------



## SkullCrusher.h311 (Nov 2, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> No, I'm a ground transportation specialist.
> 
> Will there ever be a streamlined XP style interface for windows that supports touchscreen ?

Click to collapse



if the microsoft thinks about it.Yes

is Mahatma Gandhi really a gay


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 2, 2014)

Idk....

Where do you live



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 2, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Idk....
> 
> Where do you live
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



France.

Y so serious?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 2, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Yup sure am tired
> @TheMadChemist how are you running an international phone on VZW?
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



I got a verizon m8.

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 2, 2014)

TheMadChemist said:


> I got a verizon m8.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No the S3 Neo I'm speaking of 

What's your favorite phone you've had so far? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> No the S3 Neo I'm speaking of
> 
> What's your favorite phone you've had so far?
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



HTC Touch Pro 2

same


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 3, 2014)

Galaxy S3 i747. Still works flawlessly after ~2 years. The only other "smart phone" i've had is the iPhone 3GS, which sucked ass so hard.

Was Ghandi a communist?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 3, 2014)

?

Who's @foodPorn



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 3, 2014)

?

Metallica vs Megadeth?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 3, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> ?
> 
> Metallica vs Megadeth?

Click to collapse



Since I'm not a fan of megadeth I'm going to have to say Metallica. 

Who's the best classic rock band of all time? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Nov 3, 2014)

The cure

Any anime fans here ?


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 3, 2014)

no
Is there any replacement for displacement?


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 3, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> no
> Is there any replacement for displacement?

Click to collapse



yes, reimbursement.

Where did I park my car ??


----------



## karandpr (Nov 3, 2014)

Near my Bus.

Do vectors have feelings ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 3, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Near my Bus.
> 
> Do vectors have feelings ?

Click to collapse



Maybe.

Sour vs spice?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 3, 2014)

Depends on mood



Favourite rom?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 3, 2014)

Stock ROM

favorite Mod ?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Stock ROM
> 
> favorite Mod ?

Click to collapse



Lock screen notifications

Favourite Android version GUI?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 3, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Lock screen notifications
> 
> Favourite Android version GUI?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



KittiKat 

Most stable Android version you installed on your device?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 3, 2014)

Gingerbread

Favorite Xposed Module


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 3, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Gingerbread
> 
> Favorite Xposed Module

Click to collapse



Xperia Xposed KK by Serajr 

Can a custom kernel improve my WiFi?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 3, 2014)

If there is a new WiFi stack then yes else no

Can a custom kernel improve my neighbor's dog's behavior ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 3, 2014)

karandpr said:


> If there is a new WiFi stack then yes else no
> 
> Can a custom kernel improve my neighbor's dog's behavior ?

Click to collapse



No. You need a full ROM for that. 

WCNSS_cfg.dat and WCNSS_qcom_cfg.ini and WCNSS_qcom_wlan_nv.bin are the new WiFi stack?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 3, 2014)

Those are the binaries. The actual stack is in kernel .Differs kernel version to version

Why is my keyboard flaky after I cleaned it ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 3, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Those are the binaries. The actual stack is in kernel .Differs kernel version to version
> 
> Why is my keyboard flaky after I cleaned it ?

Click to collapse



I don't know.

Should I break the moon?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 3, 2014)

Yes Yes Yes

How will a70 break the moon ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 3, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Yes Yes Yes
> 
> How will a70 break the moon ?

Click to collapse



With the power of the custom kernels!!

Will this work?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 3, 2014)

It will break your device not the moon.

What about sending 3 dozen king raptors on moon  ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 3, 2014)

karandpr said:


> It will break your device not the moon.
> 
> What about sending 3 dozen king raptors on moon  ?

Click to collapse



Good idea 

I already have one. Will you get the other 2?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 3, 2014)

No problem.

How much will it cost to send those planes to moon ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 3, 2014)

karandpr said:


> No problem.
> 
> How much will it cost to send those planes to moon ?

Click to collapse



1001 thanks.

Will you give 1001 thanks' for that?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 3, 2014)

It will take 126 days to give thanks (w/o Tapatalk)

How will I give thanks in Off topic section ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 3, 2014)

karandpr said:


> It will take 126 days to give thanks (w/o Tapatalk)
> 
> How will I give thanks in Off topic section ?

Click to collapse



Talk to the admin 

Will you?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 3, 2014)

Nope .Don't care about thanks either way...

Why are you doing right now ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 3, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Nope .Don't care about thanks either way...
> 
> What are you doing right now ?

Click to collapse



Browsing XDA 

You?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 3, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Browsing XDA
> 
> You?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



jus download new kernel.. do you know when Lollipop coming to CM rom?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 3, 2014)

simonbigwave said:


> jus download new kernel.. do you know when Lollipop coming to CM rom?

Click to collapse



Ask Cyanogenmod team.

CM or PA?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## arif41 (Nov 3, 2014)

PA. But, I prefer Aokp 

Will xperia m2 got lolipop ?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 3, 2014)

Yes it will

Will I get a lollipop ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 3, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Yes it will
> 
> Will I get a lollipop ?

Click to collapse



Yeah. 

Will I get a lollipop too?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 3, 2014)

Everyone gets lollipop !!

Which flavor lollipop you like ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 3, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Everyone gets lollipop !!
> 
> Which flavor lollipop you like ?

Click to collapse



Lol. Strawberry!! 

Same.

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## arif41 (Nov 3, 2014)

Watermelon!! 

Are you hungry ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 3, 2014)

arif41 said:


> Watermelon!!
> 
> Are you hungry ?

Click to collapse



Mmm yeah! 

You?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Nov 3, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Mmm yeah!
> 
> You?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



A little bit, does anyone know if you can put multiple partitions on this USB hard drive from Walmart and run OSs directly from this hard drive, does it work with Linux? http://www.walmart.com/msharbor/ip/...B-Portable-External-Hard-Drive-Black/24032173


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 3, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> A little bit, does anyone know if you can put multiple partitions on this USB hard drive from Walmart and run OSs directly from this hard drive, does it work with Linux? http://www.walmart.com/msharbor/ip/...B-Portable-External-Hard-Drive-Black/24032173

Click to collapse



No. You can ask this in the desktops and laptops thread.

How can I make androidfreak70 OS?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 3, 2014)

Make a Linux distro! 

To the other guy, I've done something similar before with a USB powered portable hard drive (but not that exact model) so you should be able do it too. 

How do you like your steak, burnt to a crisp or bloody as hell?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 3, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> Make a Linux distro!
> 
> To the other guy, I've done something similar before with a USB powered portable hard drive (but not that exact model) so you should be able do it too.
> 
> How do you like your steak, burnt to a crisp or bloody as hell?

Click to collapse



Crisp!

When you see it you'll **** brix?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 3, 2014)

Clinton's leaked nudes.

What do they call a quarter pounder with cheese in France?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 3, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> Clinton's leaked nudes.
> 
> What do they call a quarter pounder with cheese in France?

Click to collapse



Quart de livre avec fromage.

Will you get one? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> Clinton's leaked nudes.
> 
> What do they call a quarter pounder with cheese in France?

Click to collapse



Casino Royale

Are the new James Bond movies worth watching?

edit:dammit


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 3, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Casino Royale
> 
> Are the new James Bond movies worth watching?

Click to collapse



Crappy..

Do you think some Android online multiplayer games just create a bots to make you think they are a real people?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 3, 2014)

Ugh, no. They're made so that you can compete with "people" offline. If you think they're real people you have played the game tok much.
Favorite type of ROM? CM/PA/AOKP/PAC-MAN?

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 3, 2014)

TheMadChemist said:


> Ugh, no. They're made so that you can compete with "people" offline. If you think they're real people you have played the game tok much.
> Favorite type of ROM? CM/PA/AOKP/PAC-MAN?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Toss up between CM and SOKP

Same 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 3, 2014)

I use to use CM but now I use "Liquid Smooth".

Would you buy a five dollar shake?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 3, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> I use to use CM but now I use "Liquid Smooth".
> 
> Would you buy a five dollar shake?

Click to collapse



No way, a little too expensive for me 

Same 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 3, 2014)

Me neither. I'd buy a $12 burger though. Would you?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 4, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> Me neither. I'd buy a $12 burger though. Would you?

Click to collapse



You mean this? And I might 






Would you buy a sandwich that's bigger than your head? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 4, 2014)

No,it would be too large.

Do you spend too much time flashing roms and kernels?



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 4, 2014)

No, I don't spend much time flashing ROMs and kernels at all.

What is a kernel?


----------



## arif41 (Nov 4, 2014)

It's like sandwich.

Best classic rock ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 4, 2014)

arif41 said:


> It's like sandwich.
> 
> Best classic rock ?

Click to collapse



AC/DC, Aerosmith, Lynyrd Skynyrd, just to name a few and a kernel is nothing like a sandwich 

Best modern rock? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 4, 2014)

I don't listen to much rock, but if i had to choose one band, then my favorite would be Breaking Benjamin. 

Was 9/11 an inside job?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 4, 2014)

Exatly. The moles ,beavers and rats were behind it.

Who is breaking benjamin ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 4, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Exatly. The moles ,beavers and rats were behind it.
> 
> Who is breaking benjamin ?

Click to collapse



A hard Rock band

What's your favorite kind of sandwich? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Nov 4, 2014)

Veg double cheese grilled. 

Why is my keyboard more dirty after  I cleaned it yesterday ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 4, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Veg double cheese grilled.
> 
> Why is my keyboard more dirty after  I cleaned it yesterday ?

Click to collapse



Because it's acting like a Dirty Unicorn.

Right?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 4, 2014)

Probably .

Dust or dirt ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 4, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Probably .
> 
> Dust or dirt ?

Click to collapse



Neither, I hate them both

Milk or soy? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Nov 4, 2014)

Milk

Did you eat any lollipops lately ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 4, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Milk
> 
> Did you eat any lollipops lately ?

Click to collapse



Not recently no

Have you eaten any candy lately? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Nov 4, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Not recently no
> 
> Have you eaten any candy lately?
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



Yes.

Did you floss your teeth ?


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 4, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Exatly. The moles ,beavers and rats were behind it.
> 
> Who is breaking benjamin ?

Click to collapse




From Wikipedia: _an American rock band from Wilkes-Barre, Pennsylvania, currently fronted by vocalist and guitarist Benjamin Burnley._ I used to listen to them a lot in my middle school days. 

Skittles vs M&M ?

Edit: oops a little late


----------



## karandpr (Nov 4, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> From Wikipedia: _an American rock band from Wilkes-Barre, Pennsylvania, currently fronted by vocalist and guitarist Benjamin Burnley._ I used to listen to them a lot in my middle school days.
> 
> Skittles vs M&M ?
> 
> Edit: oops a little late

Click to collapse



Skittles 

What happens after Benjamin breaks ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 4, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Skittles
> 
> What happens after Benjamin breaks ?

Click to collapse



Nothing, once again it's a rock band 

What's your favorite website to shop on? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 4, 2014)

Amazon.

Why would you use anything but Amazon?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 4, 2014)

Because they don't ship to p.o.boxes

How do you deal with minions?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Nov 4, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Because they don't ship to p.o.boxes
> 
> How do you deal with minions?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You spank them

same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 4, 2014)

karandpr said:


> You spank them
> 
> same

Click to collapse



You talk to them. And just because Amazon doesn't ship to PO boxes doesn't make them bad. A lot of companies don't 

Which movie was better the first Despicable Me or the 2nd?

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Nov 4, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> You talk to them. And just because Amazon doesn't ship to PO boxes doesn't make them bad. A lot of companies don't
> 
> Which movie was better the first Despicable Me or the 2nd?
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



Didn't see second part. I liked the first one 

Did anyone play Evil Genius ?


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Nov 4, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> Make a Linux distro!
> 
> To the other guy, I've done something similar before with a USB powered portable hard drive (but not that exact model) so you should be able do it too.
> 
> How do you like your steak, burnt to a crisp or bloody as hell?

Click to collapse



THANK YOU so much, I like my steak somewhere in between   . Do you Like your cheese toast slightly chard?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 4, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> THANK YOU so much, I like my steak somewhere in between   . Do you Like your cheese toast slightly chard?

Click to collapse



You have been banned, reason: high ping.

Do you hate camper snipers?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 4, 2014)

Yes but actually I like to be camper snipers [emoji13] 

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 4, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Yes but actually I like to be camper snipers [emoji13]
> 
> Same.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. They looks awesome! [emoji16]

How the smartphones will be in the next years?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Nov 4, 2014)

Hopefully smarter than your typing.  Is it possible for Peyton Manning to get any more goofy looking?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 4, 2014)

TheSkinnyDrummer said:


> Hopefully smarter than your typing.  Is it possible for Peyton Manning to get any more goofy looking?

Click to collapse



No.

Are you a skinny drummer? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 4, 2014)

Skinny yes .Drummer No.

How skinny can a person be ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 4, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> 4-6 each day
> 
> Does anyone know why @Bink Feed has been banned?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know haha
Same


----------



## karandpr (Nov 4, 2014)

He didn't search before posting 

same


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 4, 2014)

karandpr said:


> He didn't search before posting
> 
> same

Click to collapse



Because he didn't wanted to break the moon.

How old are you? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 4, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Because he didn't wanted to break the moon.
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



25ish ...

Same


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 4, 2014)

karandpr said:


> 25ish ...
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



21!

What's the first Android device you owned?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 4, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy 551

Was that a mistake ?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 4, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Samsung Galaxy 551
> 
> Was that a mistake ?

Click to collapse



The whole Samsung company is a mistake.

Girls with guns vs girls with glasses, which is hotter?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 4, 2014)

husam666 said:


> The whole Samsung company is a mistake.
> 
> Girls with guns vs girls with glasses, which is hotter?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Girls with glasses!  

Shotguns VS heavy machine guns. Which is better?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Nov 4, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Girls with glasses!
> 
> Shotguns VS heavy machine guns. Which is better?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Well well when I play Resident Evil I prefer heavy machine gun to shotguns , Spotify or Pandora?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 4, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> Well well when I play Resident Evil I prefer heavy machine gun to shotguns , Spotify or Pandora?

Click to collapse



Neither.

Which Resident Evil game you played? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## arif41 (Nov 4, 2014)

Nemesis!

Best pop punk band ?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 4, 2014)

arif41 said:


> Nemesis!
> 
> Best pop punk band ?

Click to collapse



Green Day.

Do you play an instrument?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Nov 4, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Neither.
> 
> Which Resident Evil game you played?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 4, 2014)

Galaxy droid fan 7 said:


> androidfreak70 said:
> 
> 
> > Neither.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## karandpr (Nov 4, 2014)

Never played it ....

Did you play  w40k Dawn of War ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 4, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Never played it ....
> 
> Did you play  w40k Dawn of War ?

Click to collapse



N

How do I fly using the airplane mode?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 4, 2014)

http://www.airfrance.com/indexCom_en.html

Are you flying ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 4, 2014)

karandpr said:


> http://www.airfrance.com/indexCom_en.html
> 
> Are you flying ?

Click to collapse



Yeah.

Will the airplane take me to the moon?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 4, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Will the airplane take me to the moon?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



It will take you to NASA , You need to change flights to reach moon. You can't carry explosives though. 

How will you break the moon ?


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Nov 4, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Galaxy droid fan 7 said:
> 
> 
> > Yup. I really loved RE 5 more than others. I had a good time with friends...
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 4, 2014)

No, I never played Resident Evil.
AR15 VS AK47


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 5, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> No, I never played Resident Evil.
> AR15 VS AK47

Click to collapse



Dunno AK15,  mayb AK47 classic is best then.. 

Q:to be.... or not to be?


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes, you should definitely be.

Q: Glock vs 1911


----------



## cstone1991 (Nov 5, 2014)

1911, because Kimber...

What will be your next phone?

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 5, 2014)

I wish: Galaxy s6

Likely: Moto x or last of the nexus 5's



What do you prefer, racing or shooter games?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 5, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> I wish: Galaxy s6
> 
> Likely: Moto x or last of the nexus 5's
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A little of both. I love forza and need for speed. Shooter games vary 

Same 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 5, 2014)

Racing definitely, I'm not really into shooter games, probably cause I suck at them ?



Favourite car?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 5, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Racing definitely, I'm not really into shooter games, probably cause I suck at them ?
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite car?

Click to collapse



Lamborghini Aventador! 

Same.

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 5, 2014)

I love cars but don't have a particular favourite. They all have pros and cons.



What is the time on your country?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 5, 2014)

5 pm

Should I learn tap dancing ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 5, 2014)

karandpr said:


> 5 pm
> 
> Should I learn tap dancing ?

Click to collapse



No.

Why you don't live in the moon?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't afford the rent.

If you live on moon ,can I live with you ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 5, 2014)

karandpr said:


> I can't afford the rent.
> 
> If you live on moon ,can I live with you ?

Click to collapse



No. Because I'll break it before you come. 

Will you choose another place?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 5, 2014)

Venus looks promising 

Will you break Venus too ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 5, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Venus looks promising
> 
> Will you break Venus too ?

Click to collapse



Uh no. 

If you live in Venus. Can I live with you?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 5, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Uh no.
> 
> If you live in Venus. Can I live with you?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



As long as you can sleep on couch.

When should I move to venus ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 5, 2014)

karandpr said:


> As long as you can sleep on couch.
> 
> When should I move to venus ?

Click to collapse



Today.

Will you need my king raptor to move there?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 5, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Today.
> 
> Will you need my king raptor to move there?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Yes

How fast can you send your raptor to my place ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 5, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Yes
> 
> How fast can you send your raptor to my place ?

Click to collapse



1000 years.

Is this fast enough?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 5, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> 1000 years.
> 
> Is this fast enough?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



No. Get to my place in 998 years !!

Can you make it in time ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 5, 2014)

karandpr said:


> No. Get to my place in 998 years !!
> 
> Can you make it in time ?

Click to collapse



Ummm.... Maybe. 

Would you eat a bowl full of worms for a Nexus 6?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## arif41 (Nov 5, 2014)

Ummm. No, thanks. Kbyeee.

What does the fox say ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 5, 2014)

arif41 said:


> Ummm. No, thanks. Kbyeee.
> 
> What does the fox say ?

Click to collapse



Trolololol. 

Y u no eat wormz for Nexez 6?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 5, 2014)

Not unless the worms taste good . I don't really care for the Nexus 6 anyways.

Why did the Jew play football?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 5, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> Not unless the worms taste good . I don't really care for the Nexus 6 anyways.
> 
> Why did the Jew play football?

Click to collapse



Because it's bad game.

Why u so serious?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 5, 2014)

No I'm not.

What is the best dog breed?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 5, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> No I'm not.
> 
> What is the best dog breed?

Click to collapse



Any.

Why I think you're so serious?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## gonewild87 (Nov 5, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Any.
> 
> Why I think you're so serious?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Cause you're clever. 

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## sonbi747 (Nov 5, 2014)

*intro song*

What is the name of xdaTV's intro song?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 5, 2014)

sonbi747 said:


> What is the name of xdaTV's intro song?

Click to collapse



Off-Topic post:By the way,the title says "Answer the question above,then post your question...



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 6, 2014)

gonewild87 said:


> Cause you're clever.
> 
> What is the meaning of life?

Click to collapse



Swag.
Are you prepared for zombie apocalypse?

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes, my .22 rifle and one week's food supply will surely suffice. 

How about you?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes,I've got a Level 9999 AK47 and 2000 weeks food supply. Also,92 packs of ammo. And a Level 8920 AK47 Backup for everyone

How about you?


Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## karandpr (Nov 6, 2014)

Custom made shells containing decomposition accelerating bacteria. The chain reaction should Wipe off all the zombies. 

How about you ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 6, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Custom made shells containing decomposition accelerating bacteria. The chain reaction should Wipe off all the zombies.
> 
> How about you ?

Click to collapse



A nuclear bomb to wipe all zombies and me and everyone.

How about you?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 6, 2014)

A raptor to take me to the moon 

How to make a zombie ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 6, 2014)

karandpr said:


> A raptor to take me to the moon
> 
> How to make a zombie ?

Click to collapse



Find a dead body. Then feed it some pizza then it will get back to the life again. And BOOM there is a zombie!!

Will you try it?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 6, 2014)

No. Finding a dead body is too much paperwork.

Will Zombie apocalypse be prevented due to lack of paperwork ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 6, 2014)

karandpr said:


> No. Finding a dead body is too much paperwork.
> 
> Will Zombie apocalypse be prevented due to lack of paperwork ?

Click to collapse



No.

?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## arif41 (Nov 6, 2014)

Whatt ?

Snapdragon S4 vs Snapdragon 800 ?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 6, 2014)

Snapdragon 800

I have a raptor,do you?



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## arif41 (Nov 6, 2014)

Nope.

Why do you have raptor ?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 6, 2014)

arif41 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Why do you have raptor ?

Click to collapse



To pull a prank .

Which pranks can we pull with a raptor ?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 6, 2014)

karandpr said:


> To pull a prank .
> 
> Which pranks can we pull with a raptor ?

Click to collapse



Lock on a friendly F16

WhIch is your favourite jet fighter?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 6, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Lock on a friendly F16
> 
> WhIch is your favourite jet fighter?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



F22 Raptor. 

Same

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 6, 2014)

SR71
!960's design that still holds all high speed/altitude records.

What is your favorite laptop/OS ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 6, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> SR71
> !960's design that still holds all high speed/altitude records.
> 
> What is your favorite laptop/OS ?

Click to collapse



Windows!

Windows VS MAC OS?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 6, 2014)

Windows 
Ford Raptor vs F22 Raptor


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 6, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> Windows
> Ford Raptor vs F22 Raptor

Click to collapse



Lol.

Seriously??

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 6, 2014)

No.
Why so serious?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 6, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> No.
> Why so serious?

Click to collapse



Because lol!

Lol or :| ?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 6, 2014)

Lol
1963 Corvette Stingray vs 2014 Corvette Stingray


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 6, 2014)

2014 Vette

VW Jetta Vs Chevy Impala


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 6, 2014)

Meh. I like VW, so yea. Jetta.
Inline or V type of engine?

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 6, 2014)

Inline

Ready for the zombie apocalypse? I'm ready.




Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## karandpr (Nov 7, 2014)

I am ready for Tea and cookies

Coffee or Tea ?


----------



## PiggyFlooper (Nov 7, 2014)

Coffee, cream

Why is android a household name?

Sent from above using xparent tapatalk blue


----------



## karandpr (Nov 7, 2014)

It is not a household name imo. Common people refer to phones by company names rather than the OS. It's common amongst geeks due to the best bang for buck.

Have you read stuff by P.G. Wodehouse ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 7, 2014)

karandpr said:


> It is not a household name imo. Common people refer to phones by company names rather than the OS. It's common amongst geeks due to the best bang for buck.
> 
> Have you read stuff by P.G. Wodehouse ?

Click to collapse



No.

How can I eat some cake?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 7, 2014)

Search it up on wikihow, why do you think I would have the answer?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 7, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Search it up on wikihow, why do you think I would have the answer?

Click to collapse



Because you already ate my cake.

Cookies or cakes?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Because you already ate my cake.
> 
> Cookies or cakes?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Cookie. The cake is a lie.

Why do they lie to us like that?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 7, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Cookie. The cake is a lie.
> 
> Why do they lie to us like that?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nice end....

Why the cake is a lie??

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## jrc2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Because I actually ate it. 

Why are we lying about cake?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 7, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Because I actually ate it.
> 
> Why are we lying about cake?

Click to collapse



Because the cake is a lie.

You still alive? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## jrc2 (Nov 7, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Because the cake is a lie.
> 
> You still alive?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



No, I'm a zombie typing this in Tapatalk. 

Are you alive?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 7, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> No, I'm a zombie typing this in Tapatalk.
> 
> Are you alive?

Click to collapse



No. I'm Sony Xperia Z C6602 smart bot.

Isn't that's cool?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## jrc2 (Nov 7, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> No. I'm Sony Xperia Z C6602 smart bot.
> 
> Isn't that's cool?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



No. 

What's for dinner?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 7, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> No.
> 
> What's for dinner?

Click to collapse



Not yet.

What did you recently ate?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## jrc2 (Nov 7, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Not yet.
> 
> What did you recently ate?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



About to eat biscuits and sausage gravy.

Is McDonalds nasty?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 7, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> About to eat biscuits and sausage gravy.
> 
> Is McDonalds nasty?

Click to collapse



Depends on the workers and country and the place.

Why you think it's nasty?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## jrc2 (Nov 7, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Depends on the workers and country and the place.
> 
> Why you think it's nasty?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



The ones around here are. 

Quack.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 7, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> The ones around here are.
> 
> Quack.

Click to collapse



No.

No?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 7, 2014)

bow

Post pics of your dog ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 7, 2014)

karandpr said:


> bow
> 
> Post pics of your dog ?

Click to collapse



Not in this thread.

Will you eat a cake?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 7, 2014)

I will eat a muffin

Is it your birthday today ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 7, 2014)

karandpr said:


> I will eat a muffin
> 
> Is it your birthday today ?

Click to collapse



No. It's after 99999 years.

Is it yours?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 7, 2014)

no

Whats up ?


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 7, 2014)

The ceiling. 
What's down?

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Nov 7, 2014)

The floor .

Are you punny today ?


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 7, 2014)

No.
Are you?

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2014)

TheMadChemist said:


> No.
> Are you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm punny 24/7

Is that the reason why some don't have friends?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 7, 2014)

husam666 said:


> I'm punny 24/7
> 
> Is that the reason why some don't have friends?

Click to collapse



No.

Why the brain called brain?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> No.
> 
> Why the brain called brain?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



That's what the brain decided to call itself.

What's the best music video you've ever seen?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 7, 2014)

Crazy Frog boys .

Peanut Butter Jelly Time ?


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 7, 2014)

No
Bacon lettuce tomato time.


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 8, 2014)

Peanut butter jelly time

Do you own a Kindle Fire?



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## jrc2 (Nov 8, 2014)

Nope!

Have you ever/do you own an iPhone or iPad?


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 8, 2014)

Yea. An iPhone 4s and a 5s. Also an iPad retina mini which I lost on a trip.
And you?
Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 8, 2014)

No. And I won't.

IPS screens or Super Amoled?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2014)

SAMOLED 

same.


----------



## arif41 (Nov 8, 2014)

Super amoled. But sony uses TFT on my Xperia M2

Same


----------



## karandpr (Nov 8, 2014)

IPS LED. 

Why did chicken cross the road ?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 8, 2014)

It was "cluck,cluck,clucking"

Do you think Off Topic is for non-sense



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## karandpr (Nov 8, 2014)

No. Every forum needs an off topic section. Sooner or Later ,people like to talk about things other than the original forums. OT is one of the most populous forums in every kind of forum.

What are you doing now ?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 8, 2014)

Playing Xbox 360..... :I

:I



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 8, 2014)

:[

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 8, 2014)

TheMadChemist said:


> :[
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



:|

:/?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## FireWall123 (Nov 8, 2014)

♪(((#^-^)八(^_^*)))♪

|ω･`) ?


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 8, 2014)

O.O
O.O

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## moonbutt74 (Nov 9, 2014)

TheMadChemist said:


> O.O
> O.O
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





What if god typed
make clobber  
and hit enter.....?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 9, 2014)

Robot Apocalypse

If androidfreak70 is a moon breaker and we have moonbutt74 posting then did af70 succeed in breaking the moon (in the butt) ?


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 9, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Robot Apocalypse
> 
> If androidfreak70 is a moon breaker and we have moonbutt74 posting then did af70 succeed in breaking the moon (in the butt) ?

Click to collapse



yes,  but the moon landings were fake,  and the photos doctored,  and the astronauts would have needed 3 foot of lead to protect them from the radiation on the moon.... 
so did you see the tv footage when asked,  the Astronauts all said ... "no.. we didn't notice or see any stars (during the whole flight)"?


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 9, 2014)

I did not see that footage as I wasn't born in the sixties.



Will you wish me a happy birthday on my birthday?


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 9, 2014)

Why not. 
And you?

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 9, 2014)

Sure thing . 

_



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 9, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Robot Apocalypse
> 
> If androidfreak70 is a moon breaker and we have moonbutt74 posting then did af70 succeed in breaking the moon (in the butt) ?

Click to collapse



Lol


TheMadChemist said:


> Why not.
> And you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah sure. Happy birthday @Jesse72 ! 

Are you happy now? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 9, 2014)

Yo I'm happy as finding chicken in a shooter

You?



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 9, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Yo I'm happy as finding chicken in a shooter
> 
> You?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My head will blow up. 

Do you play Dead Trigger 2?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 9, 2014)

Really,no. 


Try } 

KILL[MY_PSN_ACCOUNT]
DELETE[ALL_OF_THE_WORLD]

}



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 9, 2014)

Compiler error: "}" without preceding "{".

What programming language uses brackets [ ] instead of parentheses ( ) for function parameters?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 9, 2014)

?

Ready for the zombie apocalypse



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## scyzor23 (Nov 9, 2014)

Ready

PlayStation or Xbox?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 10, 2014)

Xbox of course.

Same



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 10, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Xbox of course.
> 
> Same
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xbox!

Xbox 360 or PS4?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 10, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Xbox!
> 
> Xbox 360 or PS4?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Xbox One (I don't have a 360)

What's your favorite color? 



From my CM11 S3


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 10, 2014)

Blue. Black for a close second.

Are you ready for the zombie apocalypse?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 10, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> Blue. Black for a close second.
> 
> Are you ready for the zombie apocalypse?

Click to collapse



Lol there won't be a zombie apocalypse

Do you know the different between reality and the movies? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 10, 2014)

I don't know...

Is this the real life, or is this just fantasy?!?!?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 10, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> I don't know...
> 
> Is this the real life, or is this just fantasy?!?!?

Click to collapse



Caught in a landslide with no escape from reality, I just had to! 

Who's your favorite all time classic rock band? 



From my CM11 S3


----------



## arif41 (Nov 10, 2014)

Scorpion 

Same


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 10, 2014)

I can't really say... classic rock was before my time. All I know are the most famous songs and that's it.

What did you do today to prepare for the zombie apocalypse?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 10, 2014)

Started a petition to stop the zombie apocalypse 

Will it work ?


----------



## oddtiki (Nov 10, 2014)

Idc I got a gun.
Anyone ever beat Serious Sam 2?

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 10, 2014)

Not me. Unfortunately I can't speak for the rest of the world, if I did I'd probably get into trouble for stuffing something up.



Should I anyway?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 10, 2014)

Ofc

Will Serious sam save the humanity from zombies ?


----------



## arif41 (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes he will

Will plants save the humanity from zombies ?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 10, 2014)

Plants are saving humanity already.  

Which is the video game you are looking forward to ?


----------



## arif41 (Nov 10, 2014)

Gta 5 in firts person mode 

How do I don't know that karandpr is the creator of Kappa Kernel ?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 10, 2014)

Because I am not. I am creator of Doppler Kernel. I forked  Kappa and patched to create Doppler . 

Did you have 2011 MDPI device ?


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 10, 2014)

No 

What is that?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 10, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> No
> 
> What is that?

Click to collapse



A screen resolution. XXHDPI for full HD screens ( 1080p ) and XHDPI for HD (720p) and HDPI is lower and MDPI is more lower.

Clear to understand?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 10, 2014)

I see. I have a S3 that is XHDPI. 

What about you?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 10, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> I see. I have a S3 that is XHDPI.
> 
> What about you?

Click to collapse



Yeah.

Should I post this in the development section?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 10, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Should I post this in the development section?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Good idea to post it in the right section 

What's the best game you've played graphics wise? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Hablmet Forever (Nov 10, 2014)

That would be Modern Combat 5:Blackout, République and hold your horses,
Grand Theft Auto:San Andreas.
Played at a Rockchip RK 2928 until I accidentally broke its touch screen part. To repair it, it would cost more than the tablet itself.
That answers the question.
Is it possible to overclock my Galaxy Pocket GT-S5300 running a single-core 832 MHZ processor? I'm rooted and have Superuser and BusyBox.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hablmet Forever said:


> That would be Modern Combat 5:Blackout, République and hold your horses,
> Grand Theft Auto:San Andreas.
> Played at a Rockchip RK 2928 until I accidentally broke its touch screen part. To repair it, it would cost more than the tablet itself.
> That answers the question.
> ...

Click to collapse



You need a kernel that supports OC

Is there going to be a day when they will stop this fkn JavaScript nonsense?


----------



## Hablmet Forever (Nov 10, 2014)

husam666 said:


> You need a kernel that supports OC
> 
> Is there going to be a day when they will stop this fkn JavaScript nonsense?

Click to collapse



Answer: No, they won't.
Can someone else make a question?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes

What is the softest animal?


----------



## arif41 (Nov 10, 2014)

Cat 

Do you like cats ?


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 11, 2014)

Cats are nice but fairly useless. I prefer doggies. 

How do I acquire a sea lion?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 11, 2014)

Spend thousands of $

Dogs vs. ANDROID! Fight.



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## karandpr (Nov 11, 2014)

Depends on the dogs and the android. If androids acquire human level intellect and if the dog is a cute puppy then dogs win.

Are you awake ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 11, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Depends on the dogs and the android. If androids acquire human level intellect and if the dog is a cute puppy then dogs win.
> 
> Are you awake ?

Click to collapse



Yeah.

Is the wake lock  woke me up?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## arif41 (Nov 11, 2014)

Yess..

What do you do after waking up ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 11, 2014)

arif41 said:


> Yess..
> 
> What do you do after waking up ?

Click to collapse



Changing my clothes and go to work. Without even a breakfast. 

Same

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 11, 2014)

School 

Same



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 11, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> School
> 
> Same
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



See up ↑↑

How old are you? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 11, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> See up ↑↑
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Old enough 35

Same 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 11, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Old enough 35
> 
> Same
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



21 

Why the people buy a carrier specific/locked phones?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 11, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> 21
> 
> Why the people buy a carrier specific/locked phones?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Because that's how it is in the states man 
Whats your preferred type of social media to use? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Nov 11, 2014)

Instant Messenger 

Do you have headache remedies ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 11, 2014)

Ever heard of paracetamol? Otherwise ' I've got a killer headache so I won't be able to make it to school, work, function etc '



 Gives time to rest which is the best cure, along with water.



Will you chuck a sickie and get the day off?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 11, 2014)

The distance between my work place and bed is 2 feet ...I can chuck whenever I can ...

Will cutting off my head cure the headache ?


----------



## Hablmet Forever (Nov 11, 2014)

karandpr said:


> The distance between my work place and bed is 2 feet ...I can chuck whenever I can ...
> 
> Will cutting off my head cure the headache ?

Click to collapse



No, your neck will hurt afterwards.
Did someone play Star Control 2?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Nov 11, 2014)

Probably someone did.

Are you sleepy ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 11, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Probably someone did.
> 
> Are you sleepy ?

Click to collapse



No, why are you actually asking that?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 11, 2014)

I was bored.

Sounds Legit ?


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes. 

2015 Corvette Z06 vs 2015 Nissan GT-R Nismo


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 11, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> Yes.
> 
> 2015 Corvette Z06 vs 2015 Nissan GT-R Nismo

Click to collapse



2015 Corvette Z06. 

LG smartphones VS Sony smartphones. Who?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 11, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> 2015 Corvette Z06.
> 
> LG smartphones VS Sony smartphones. Who?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



LG by a landslide, in my opinion anyways 

Same 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 11, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> LG by a landslide, in my opinion anyways
> 
> Same
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



Forever Sony. 

4K video recording or 120fps slowmo recording?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 11, 2014)

4K of course

I thought I also ask here: 
Which phone would be the best of these:
- OnePlus One
- Nexus 6
- HTC Desire Eye
- HTC One M8


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 11, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> 4K of course
> 
> I thought I also ask here:
> Which phone would be the best of these:
> ...

Click to collapse



OnePlus One. But watch out.. Maybe the phone will blow up. 

Galaxy S5 or Note 4? Specs not the size. 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 11, 2014)

Note 4

Sony, LG, or Samsung tvs? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 11, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Note 4
> 
> Sony, LG, or Samsung tvs?
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



Samsung. 

Is CM12 released for your S3?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 11, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Samsung.
> 
> Is CM12 released for your S3?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Not that I know of yet

What's your favorite thing to do when you have free time? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 12, 2014)

Play on Xbox

try }
Kill [me_now]

}



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 12, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Play on Xbox
> 
> try }
> Kill [me_now]
> ...

Click to collapse



Same here, my latest game is Shadow of Mordor 

What's your favorite game? 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 12, 2014)

Definitely Minecraft and Battlefield Bad Company 2.

You?


Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## karandpr (Nov 12, 2014)

Grim fandango

Will the remaster of grim fandango have funkier dialogues?


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 12, 2014)

Counter Strike Source

@TheKindleMCPEGuy

Why do you use "}" instead of "{"? Opening braces should be "{" and then closed with "}".

i.e.

```
try{
   Kill[me_now]
}
```


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 12, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Same here, my latest game is Shadow of Mordor
> 
> What's your favorite game?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Black Ops 2, will always be my favorite game.

Do you like Inbox by Google?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 12, 2014)

Nope. I hate it. 

Why does google have to replace all good things with weird ones ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 12, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Nope. I hate it.
> 
> Why does google have to replace all good things with weird ones ?

Click to collapse



That's the way they do business. I like inbox myself but it doesn't notify me I have email which is odd

How long have you been a user of Gmail? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Nov 12, 2014)

9 years or something. 

Same ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 12, 2014)

karandpr said:


> 9 years or something.
> 
> Same ?

Click to collapse



Yup since the beginning here, I remember having to get an invite just like inbox 

Do you think if you've used both that is that siri and Google now are similar or one is better? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Nov 12, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Yup since the beginning here, I remember having to get an invite just like inbox
> 
> Do you think if you've used both that is that siri and Google now are similar or one is better?
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



Siri is better .no ...wait G Now is better ...Can't make up my mind.

Do you think riding a yellow vespa with a bass guitar is cool ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 12, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Siri is better .no ...wait G Now is better ...Can't make up my mind.
> 
> Do you think riding a yellow vespa with a bass guitar is cool ?

Click to collapse



Had to look up what that even was. I guess so? 

Do you make up random questions to confuse people? lol 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Nov 12, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Had to look up what that even was. I guess so?
> 
> Do you make up random questions to confuse people? lol
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



No.

When is Lollipop OTA for N5?

Sent from my Stormtrooper Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Nov 12, 2014)

h4rdXc0r3 said:


> No.
> 
> When is Lollipop OTA for N5?
> 
> Sent from my Stormtrooper Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Here are lollipops for everyone 
http://www.candywarehouse.com/candy-type/lollipops-and-suckers/

Will apple fans use wordplay revolving around lollipops and sucks  ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 12, 2014)

Only if they read your post as they probably aren't smart enough to think of it themselves.



If android didn't exist, which phone OS would you most likely see yourself using?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Nov 12, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Only if they read your post as they probably aren't smart enough to think of it themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> If android didn't exist, which phone OS would you most likely see yourself using?

Click to collapse



The one which would have been developed by jesse72.

What if phone does not existed?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 12, 2014)

Vivek_Neel said:


> The one which would have been developed by jesse72.
> 
> What if phone does not existed?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Computers would become small enough to be used as communication devices, probably communicating over the internet.



Do you believe 2 in 1 devices will eventually take over so there is no separate laptops and tablets?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 12, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Computers would become small enough to be used as communication devices, probably communicating over the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe 2 in 1 devices will eventually take over so there is no separate laptops and tablets?

Click to collapse



They already exist but no I don't think they will take over 

Same 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 12, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> They already exist but no I don't think they will take over
> 
> Same
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse





I only think they will take over if they are made by Apple and some android companies, not only Microsoft.



Where in my question did I say anything about 2 in 1's not existing yet? Doesn't everyone know about the Microsoft surface?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 12, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> I only think they will take over if they are made by Apple and some android companies, not only Microsoft.
> 
> 
> 
> Where in my question did I say anything about 2 in 1's not existing yet? Doesn't everyone know about the Microsoft surface?

Click to collapse



Yes I know about it. My bad take it easy killer 

What's your favorite size screen on a laptop? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 12, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Yes I know about it. My bad take it easy killer
> 
> What's your favorite size screen on a laptop?
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse





Sorry.i didn't mean to sound harsh but in hindsight I can see why you took it that way. Back on topic,I think 10-12 inch is the optimum laptop screen size, you can use a PC for anything else that you may need larger.



What's your favourite tablet screen size?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 12, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Sorry.i didn't mean to sound harsh but in hindsight I can see why you took it that way. Back on topic,I think 10-12 inch is the optimum laptop screen size, you can use a PC for anything else that you may need larger.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your favourite tablet screen size?

Click to collapse



I have a 7 inch but I'd love a 10.1

Same 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 12, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> I have a 7 inch but I'd love a 10.1
> 
> Same
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse





I think 7 inch is a good size. Laptops are for anything bigger.



What is your ultimate phone screen size?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 12, 2014)

3.5"

same


----------



## arif41 (Nov 12, 2014)

4,8"

Snapdragon S4 Plus or Snapdragon S400 ?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 12, 2014)

arif41 said:


> 4,8"
> 
> Snapdragon S4 Plus or Snapdragon S400 ?

Click to collapse



S400 with Krait 300

Will you buy a 64 bit phone ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes, iPhone 5S?

Why do people hate Apple?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 12, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Yes, iPhone 5S?
> 
> Why do people hate Apple?

Click to collapse



One reason is because there is no customization

If you love apple so much why are you on an android development forum? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Nov 12, 2014)

Problem ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 12, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> One reason is because there is no customization
> 
> If you love apple so much why are you on an android development forum?
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



1st. It has a medium amount of customizing options when jailbroken.
2nd. I like both the operating systems, I'm still deciding which phone I would take, I would love to get the droid turbo or the global version Moto Maxx, if they won't come to the netherlands then I have to take iOS.

I have no question at the moment just wanna answer the previous one so I will take a mainstream question:
Have you seen the new movie Interstellar? ( I saw it, it was the best ever. )


----------



## karandpr (Nov 12, 2014)

Nope. Already I am having a headache since 5 days. I see no reason to aggravate it further by watching a Nolan movie ...

Is Stuart Little == Blink Feed ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 12, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Nope. Already I am having a headache since 5 days. I see no reason to aggravate it further by watching a Nolan movie ...
> 
> Is Stuart Little == Blink Feed ?

Click to collapse



No I think you're having headache problems haha

I'm a lonely mouse from mouseland

What's amazing today?


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 12, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> No I think you're having headache problems haha
> 
> I'm a lonely mouse from mouseland
> 
> What's amazing today?

Click to collapse



First soft landing on a comet

Is a Lobster a giant crawfish, or is a crawfish a miniature Lobster ??


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 13, 2014)

The latter.

.45ACP vs 9mm. 
>inb4 .40S&W


----------



## karandpr (Nov 13, 2014)

0.5 mm reinforced carbon leads with a mechanical clutch .

Does that make sense ?


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 13, 2014)

No. 

.45 ACP vs 9mm


----------



## Hablmet Forever (Nov 13, 2014)

9mm.
It just says to you: "C'mon, pick me up. Why don't you pick me up? You have a oppoturnity to grab it..."
I think I got a little overreacted.

P90 or AK-47?

Sent from my N9A using Tapatalk 2


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 13, 2014)

AK-47. P90 ammo (5.7mm?) is too expensive and it basically it sucks. 

Sea lions vs Seals


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 13, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> AK-47. P90 ammo (5.7mm?) is too expensive and it basically it sucks.
> 
> Sea lions vs Seals

Click to collapse





Can I choose normal lions?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 13, 2014)

Nope

Sealions vs Cat Lions in a 1v1 amphibious tournament


----------



## Hablmet Forever (Nov 13, 2014)

Sea lions
Because they have a thick layer of fat so the cat lion's teeth would slip on it

GTA Chinatown Wars or Vice City?

Sent from my N9A using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 13, 2014)

Neither one, both are crap.

GTA5 first person update or SR 4?


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 13, 2014)

GTA5 because I don't know what is SR4.

If lions are big cats, then do sea lions count as big cats too?


----------



## Hablmet Forever (Nov 13, 2014)

Probably.
What is a good phone under 150$/3500CZK?

Sent from my N9A using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Hablmet Forever said:


> Probably.
> What is a good phone under 150$/3500CZK?
> 
> Sent from my N9A using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Depending on your country I'd say the Moto G

What's the best device out right now in your own opinion of course? 


From my CM11 S3


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 13, 2014)

Galaxy S3 lol 

On a scale of 0-10 how metal are you?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 14, 2014)

This much






What are you doing right now ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 14, 2014)

karandpr said:


> This much
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL!!!

Replying to @karandpr

What are YOU doing now?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 14, 2014)

Tweaking kernel which was supposed to be released today but won't be.

Why do I have to be the tester and developer all by myself ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 14, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Tweaking kernel which was supposed to be released today but won't be.
> 
> Why do I have to be the tester and developer all by myself ?

Click to collapse



Some people prefer to do it all by themselves (like me) because the dev know what he exactly tweaked/modded/changed. And it will take less time if you do it all yourself. But if the kernel/mod for another device you don't own so you need a tester. 

What do you think?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 14, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Some people prefer to do it all by themselves (like me) because the dev know what he exactly tweaked/modded/changed. And it will take less time if you do it all yourself. But if the kernel/mod for another device you don't own so you need a tester.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Users are lazy and don't bother to report bugs. If they had reported ,I would have fixed it months back.

Which video game are you looking forward to ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 14, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Users are lazy and don't bother to report bugs. If they had reported ,I would have fixed it months back.
> 
> Which video game are you looking forward to ?

Click to collapse



COD AW 

Same 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## arif41 (Nov 14, 2014)

PES 2015.

What was your first game ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 14, 2014)

arif41 said:


> PES 2015.
> 
> What was your first game ?

Click to collapse



The first game I remember having was zaxxon on coleco 

Same 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 14, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> The first game I remember having was zaxxon on coleco
> 
> Same
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



Mario Bro's lol.

Your most used app?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 14, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Mario Bro's lol.
> 
> Your most used app?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Tapatalk for xda and slickdeals 

Same 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 14, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Tapatalk for xda and slickdeals
> 
> Same
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



Tapatalk. Chrome. Solid Explorer.

Most played game?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 14, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Tapatalk. Chrome. Solid Explorer.
> 
> Most played game?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Its a toss up between The Simpsons Tapped out and Family Guy the quest for stuff 

Same 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Its a toss up between The Simpsons Tapped out and Family Guy the quest for stuff
> 
> Same
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



Probably Battlefield Vietnam

Same

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheArc (Nov 14, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Probably Battlefield Vietnam
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Most played this week - Advanced Warfare. 
Previous - GTA V (Online)

What was the first song you listened to today?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't listen till I get home
Same



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## karandpr (Nov 14, 2014)

None

Will the server lag disappear with this ?


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 14, 2014)

No, I doubt it will get 100k signatures. 

Do you like to eat fish?


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 14, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> No, I doubt it will get 100k signatures.
> 
> Do you like to eat fish?

Click to collapse





Yes!



Do you like riding motorbikes?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 15, 2014)

Yeah,only in video games.

Same



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Nov 15, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Yeah,only in video games.
> 
> Same
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes.

Toolkit or manual flash?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 15, 2014)

Manual transmission 

Fast cars or everyday 4 door cars? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 15, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> Tapatalk. Chrome. Solid Explorer.
> 
> Most played game?
> 
> TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!

Click to collapse



Black Ops 2 of course, I'm looking forward to my PS4 with COD AW and GTA 5 with maybe the FPS Update.

What do you know about the amazing 'HTC Desire Eye'? ( I love the phone )


----------



## EthericGhost (Nov 15, 2014)

Unfortunately not. Will the umbrella corporation save humanity from zombies?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 15, 2014)

Maybe. They need to become a gun corporation
Are you ready for Zombies!


Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## TheArc (Nov 15, 2014)

Sewrizer said:


> Everyday 4 doors(more reliable, family friendly, safer, maybe more classy?)
> But I'd sure want a fast car to take it to Autobahn just for the thrill.
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



Everyday 4 Door aha. There are many fast cars that are 4 Doors. 

Whats your dream car?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 15, 2014)

TheArc said:


> Everyday 4 Door aha. There are many fast cars that are 4 Doors.
> 
> Whats your dream car?

Click to collapse



Maserati Gran Turismo S

Long time no see @TheArc, how are you doing?
This question can only be answered by @TheArc hehehe, so take a break off-topicers hehehe


----------



## TheArc (Nov 15, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Maserati Gran Turismo S
> 
> Long time no see @TheArc, how are you doing?
> This question can only be answered by @TheArc hehehe, so take a break off-topicers hehehe

Click to collapse



Pretty good  It took me some time to figure out who you were until I got it. Daniel ;D. I took some time off XDA, don't know why lol. 

And how about you @Stuart Little ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 15, 2014)

TheArc said:


> Pretty good  It took me some time to figure out who you were until I got it. Daniel ;D. I took some time off XDA, don't know why lol.
> 
> And how about you @Stuart Little ?

Click to collapse



Good 2 have you back here!
I'm working more since a couple of weeks, i'm addicted to good stuff and food, so now i work the whole week when possible haha..
I managed my life last week and meeted some old friends that i almost forgot 
I have a managed to make a cinema club with friends, we watch every thursday a movie in our city cinema.
To make it short: I'm enjoying life, i hope you also do that 

Have you watched 'Interstellar' already?


----------



## TheArc (Nov 15, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Good 2 have you back here!
> I'm working more since a couple of weeks, i'm addicted to good stuff and food, so now i work the whole week when possible haha..
> I managed my life last week and meeted some old friends that i almost forgot
> I have a managed to make a cinema club with friends, we watch every thursday a movie in our city cinema.
> ...

Click to collapse



Good to hear mate! Seems fun.
And no I have not, is it a movie?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 15, 2014)

TheArc said:


> Good to hear mate! Seems fun.
> And no I have not, is it a movie?

Click to collapse



It's a movie, and it's not a regular movie.
This movie is awesome !
It has got an higher rating on IMDB than current #4 in Top 250.

Are u searching it now?


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 15, 2014)

No. I watched it already.

What's so good about it?


----------



## TheArc (Nov 15, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> It's a movie, and it's not a regular movie.
> This movie is awesome !
> It has got an higher rating on IMDB than current #4 in Top 250.
> 
> Are u searching it now?

Click to collapse



Saw the trailer, looks like a good movie.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 16, 2014)

What's the question?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 16, 2014)

Back to the questions and answers.....
Do you use a DJ app? I use Edjing



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 16, 2014)

No.
What is a dj app?


----------



## EthericGhost (Nov 16, 2014)

Fruity loops. Who knows lucid dreaming?


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 16, 2014)

Who doesn't?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 16, 2014)

TheArc said:


> Saw the trailer, looks like a good movie.

Click to collapse



Wish you could join our local cinema club, haha

Where do you live?


----------



## TheArc (Nov 16, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Wish you could join our local cinema club, haha
> 
> Where do you live?

Click to collapse



That would be pretty awesome. And I'm from New Zealand.

How about you?


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 16, 2014)

Australia! There's like only a little ditch between us.



Favourite game on android?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 16, 2014)

TheArc said:


> That would be pretty awesome. And I'm from New Zealand.
> 
> How about you?

Click to collapse



The Netherlands
Do you actually have a PS4?


----------



## TheArc (Nov 16, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> The Netherlands
> Do you actually have a PS4?

Click to collapse



Yeah :]


Jesse72 said:


> Australia! There's like only a little ditch between us.
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite game on android?

Click to collapse



We come from the land down under.. Yeah hehh. And my favourite Android game is probably Clash of Clans.

Same


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 16, 2014)

TheArc said:


> Yeah :]
> 
> We come from the land down under.. Yeah hehh. And my favourite Android game is probably Clash of Clans.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



My favorite Android game is also Clash of Clans.

I'm also planning to buy the PS4, do you have GTA5 or COD Advanced Warfare? Those games will i buy, i hope we can play together!


----------



## TheArc (Nov 16, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> My favorite Android game is also Clash of Clans.
> 
> I'm also planning to buy the PS4, do you have GTA5 or COD Advanced Warfare? Those games will i buy, i hope we can play together!

Click to collapse



Awesome  what level are you on CoC?
And you should get it, its a solid console. Haven't had any issues with it whatsoever, and I currently only have Infamous Second Sons, Advanced Warfare and NFS. Waiting for GTA V.


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 16, 2014)

TheArc said:


> Awesome  what level are you on CoC?
> And you should get it, its a solid console. Haven't had any issues with it whatsoever, and I currently only have Infamous Second Sons, Advanced Warfare and NFS. Waiting for GTA V.

Click to collapse



Nice nice nice!!! I'm at the moment quite low leveled in comparison with my clan members ( lv.45 ) .

I assume you've heard of the GTA V ( first person shooter update ) so are your gonna wait on that awesome update?


----------



## TheArc (Nov 16, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Nice nice nice!!! I'm at the moment quite low leveled in comparison with my clan members ( lv.45 ) .
> 
> I assume you've heard of the GTA V ( first person shooter update ) so are your gonna wait on that awesome update?

Click to collapse



You're a higher level than I am  

And yes I have, the first person trailer for GTA V looks amazing. Cannot wait for :3


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 16, 2014)

TheArc said:


> You're a higher level than I am
> 
> And yes I have, the first person trailer for GTA V looks amazing. Cannot wait for :3

Click to collapse





Excellent question you finished off with ?



Why is this thread so great?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 16, 2014)

The Awesome Power And Entertainment of XDA OT

Lol wot



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 17, 2014)

How much can you squat?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 17, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> How much can you squat?

Click to collapse



Its been a long time so really I have no idea 

Same 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 17, 2014)

I can squat nearly 1 whole plate on each side for 5x. That's a lot, right? RIGHT?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 17, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> I can squat nearly 1 whole plate on each side for 5x. That's a lot, right? RIGHT?

Click to collapse



You tell me man, I haven't squatted anything since high school, that was over 17 years ago 

What gaming system do you have, if you have one? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 17, 2014)

I have a Wii that I haven't touched in years.

You?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 17, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> I have a Wii that I haven't touched in years.
> 
> You?

Click to collapse



Xbox One, ps2, wii, Nintendo game cube and getting a wii u for Christmas. We don't play the wii, ps2 or gamecube anymore though 

What's your favorite game? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 17, 2014)

On the Wii? I remember Mario Kart was fun.

You?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 17, 2014)

Grim fandango on pc

Do grim reapers possess guns?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 17, 2014)

Of course. They like to kill.

Whos your favorite PokeMon?



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 17, 2014)

Not really into pokemon 

If you could own a fast car which one would you get? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## TheArc (Nov 17, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Not really into pokemon
> 
> If you could own a fast car which one would you get?
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



Most likely a Toyota Supra 2JZ

Same question.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 17, 2014)

LS Swapped Miata or 2015 Corvette Z06

If you could own a slow car which one would you get?


----------



## peaceful86 (Nov 17, 2014)

Google is much better it has a richer voice recognition and can shift between languages automatically also it's integrated with Google intelligent search


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 17, 2014)

I'd have to say a truck. Either a Dodge Ram Quad cab or a Nissan Titan

Same, and I'll just ignore the new person who can't even follow a topic like a normal person 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Nov 17, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> I'd have to say a truck. Either a Dodge Ram Quad cab or a Nissan Titan
> 
> Same, and I'll just ignore the new person who can't even follow a topic like a normal person
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



Chevy Silverado.

Same. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 17, 2014)

1969 Mustang fastback (that counts as slow, I think)

Chevy Silverado or Ford F-150 or RAM 1500


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 17, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> 1969 Mustang fastback (that counts as slow, I think)
> 
> Chevy Silverado or Ford F-150 or RAM 1500

Click to collapse



Dodge Ram by a mile. I'm not partial to American cars at all but a very select few 
Same 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 17, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Dodge Ram by a mile. I'm not partial to American cars at all but a very select few
> Same
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse





I'm Aussie, can I choose a bns ute?*



*Photo upload wasn't working so you'll have to search it up yourself


----------



## tzzeri (Nov 17, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> I'm Aussie, can I choose a bns ute?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Photo upload wasn't working so you'll have to search it up yourself

Click to collapse



I'm also.

Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Nov 17, 2014)

Biker Men from Mars

What's up ?


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 17, 2014)

AAPL 

What's down?


----------



## Hablmet Forever (Nov 17, 2014)

My N9A's display is broken
Same

Sent from my N9A using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 17, 2014)

My old phones are dead.

Help me decide to choose my next phone: 
Galaxy S5 or Galaxy Alpha both will be bundled with an Samsung Tablet ( Galaxy Tab 3 7" Lite ) .


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 17, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> My old phones are dead.
> 
> Help me decide to choose my next phone:
> Galaxy S5 or Galaxy Alpha both will be bundled with an Samsung Tablet ( Galaxy Tab 3 7" Lite ) .

Click to collapse



Galaxy S5, the specs on it are much higher and it has an SD card slot along with a better processor. The galaxy tab like is a pretty basic version of the Galaxy Tab series

Have you ever used dial up Internet? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 17, 2014)

Yes. 

Are the HTC UltraPixels even good?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 18, 2014)

They are better than pixels !!

SDK or NDK ?


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 18, 2014)

Idk 

What's a sdk and ndk?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 18, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> Idk
> 
> What's a sdk and ndk?

Click to collapse



I know an sdk is something related to developers of an app, I think 

Do you get snow where you are? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 18, 2014)

Nope, no snow. 

You?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes I did yesterday.

You?



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 19, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Yes I did yesterday.
> 
> You?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no. 
do u use phone encryption? why not?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 19, 2014)

No.encryption is flaky on yaffs2 and it's pointless due to lack of valuable data on my phone. Plus the false sense of security it provides makes you complacent.

Makes sense?


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes. I also have nothing to hide. Of someone got full control of my phone they would get music, games/apps, my schoolwork backed up elsewhere, and an email full of spam.



Are you worried about phone security?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 19, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Yes. I also have nothing to hide. Of someone got full control of my phone they would get music, games/apps, my schoolwork backed up elsewhere, and an email full of spam.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you worried about phone security?

Click to collapse





No i only prefer Whatsapp and gallery and files encryption.
Anti Virus doesn't work on Android.

Waiting an hour now... What to do?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 19, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> No i only prefer Whatsapp and gallery and files encryption.
> Anti Virus doesn't work on Android.
> 
> Waiting an hour now... What to do?
> ...

Click to collapse





Be patient, maybe?



What are you waiting for?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 19, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Be patient, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> What are you waiting for?

Click to collapse




For getting home 
One of my friends will travel me home today, than i will play Black Ops II 

Being patient is kinda easy if there is something to do, i don't know what to do on iPhone 6 ...
Chilling around with people also not available since everyone is away at this moment...

Somebody knows something fun? Oh wait, it's just 15 minutes from now , i'll figure it out myself out haha.

PS4 black or White edition? White cost 50 bucks more...


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Nov 19, 2014)

Black. You will spend time looking at LCD not at PS4... White if your wife thinks it matches the wallpaper ...

Makes sense ?


----------



## Hablmet Forever (Nov 19, 2014)

Lol it does.
A decent game for PSX?

Sent from my N9A using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android Pizza (Nov 19, 2014)

Mega Man X4, 5 and 6

Favorite movie?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Nov 19, 2014)

Android Pizza said:


> Mega Man X4, 5 and 6
> 
> Favorite movie?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Napoleon Dynamite

How many times have you seen it?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 19, 2014)

husam666 said:


> Napoleon Dynamite
> 
> How many times have you seen it?

Click to collapse



About 3 or 4 times 

You? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 19, 2014)

I haven't seen that movie before. 

Have you watched Forrest Gump?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 20, 2014)

Noo.

Nokia?



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## karandpr (Nov 20, 2014)

Yeskia..

Do you watch anime ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 20, 2014)

Nope sure don't 

Do you play online video games?


----------



## HatRiGt (Nov 20, 2014)

Ya. . i play ....
Is der any girls in xda ??? If so mention profile links ...


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 20, 2014)

HatRiGt said:


> Ya. . i play ....
> Is der any girls in xda ??? If so mention profile links ...

Click to collapse



Yes there are girls/women here. I wouldn't suggest sharing profiles however. That's not a good idea 

Do you think dragon age inquisition will be any good on the new Consoles? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 20, 2014)

Yeah. 

Same.



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## EthericGhost (Nov 20, 2014)

Yeah.

Do you think FarCry 4 is better than FarCry 3?


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't know. I'm not familiar with Far Cry 4.

Are there any grills on XDA forums?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't know actually

Working or learning?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 20, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> I don't know actually
> 
> Working or learning?

Click to collapse



Both

Same 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 20, 2014)

Both....

Same



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 20, 2014)

Yeah, 'both' aka procrastinating



Only one more exam for the year.?



Hovercraft or jetski?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 20, 2014)

Hovercraft

Mice or Rats ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 20, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Hovercraft
> 
> Mice or Rats ?

Click to collapse



Mice.

Wingsuit or parachute?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## Pyromancer (Nov 20, 2014)

Wingsuit

iOS or Android?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 20, 2014)

Pyromancer said:


> Wingsuit
> 
> iOS or Android?

Click to collapse



Android. That's why I'm in XDA. 

Are you hungry? 

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 20, 2014)

Yeah.

Will you invite me for dinner ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 20, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Will you invite me for dinner ?

Click to collapse



No.  

What I should have for dinner?



TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 20, 2014)

androidfreak70 said:


> No.
> 
> What I should have for dinner?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dark chocolate cake with Mint Ice cream. 

Will you have that ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (Nov 20, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Dark chocolate cake with Mint Ice cream.
> 
> Will you have that ?

Click to collapse



No..

Is it cold there?

TapaTalked from my  *Xperia™* Z (C660²) running *Ultimate PureXZ Ultra*!


----------



## karandpr (Nov 20, 2014)

Not really...

Will I get my raincoat back ?


----------



## –NigthFury– (Nov 20, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Not really...
> 
> Will I get my raincoat back ?

Click to collapse



yup...


.
.
is stonefish bite the most painful


----------



## arif41 (Nov 20, 2014)

Imho, yes..

Do you know deadmau5?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 20, 2014)

No, do you?



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Nov 20, 2014)

nope

Where is Blink Feed ?


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 20, 2014)

Sleeping with the fishes. 

Does deadmau5 even count as a musician?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 20, 2014)

superbarnie said:


> Sleeping with the fishes.
> 
> Does deadmau5 even count as a musician?

Click to collapse



Who knows. Bink Feed is Stuart Little fyi 

Does anyone want the snow we've been getting here in upstate NY recently? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 20, 2014)

Sewrizer said:


> Wikipedia says he is a progressive-house music producer and performance.
> 
> The real question is.. Does progressive-house count as music?

Click to collapse



Of course it counts as music !

You like the new Charli XcX tracks?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't listen to Charli XcX

Same



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't know.



What I'd the season in your area? Here in straya it is coming into summer.


----------



## povoking (Nov 21, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> What I'd the season in your area? Here in straya it is coming into summer.

Click to collapse



autumn i think 
Pen or pencil?
 :|


----------



## karandpr (Nov 21, 2014)

Pen

Ink or Roller ?


----------



## lnxpro91 (Nov 21, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> You tell me man, I haven't squatted anything since high school, that was over 17 years ago
> 
> What gaming system do you have, if you have one?
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse




well I used to have a GS4 now I have a One Plus One
does my phone count as a gaming system?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes it does. 

Is Google becoming Apple v2 ?


----------



## povoking (Nov 21, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Yes it does.
> 
> Is Google becoming Apple v2 ?

Click to collapse



never 

Did you go to prison?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 21, 2014)

No. I did see one from far...Never been inside

Did you go to prison ?


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 21, 2014)

Nope.

You?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 21, 2014)

karandpr said:


> nope
> 
> Where is Blink Feed ?

Click to collapse




The HTC Launcher?
It's still working!

You meant the HTC launcher?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## povoking (Nov 21, 2014)

luqman98 said:
			
		

> Nope.
> 
> You?

Click to collapse



just one time for hacking a bank 
do you like me ?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 22, 2014)

probably ...if you tell me how to hack a bank...

Will you ?


----------



## kreatonn (Nov 22, 2014)

No.. Its better to hack Apple

How many fingers i have?

Sent from my Bravia TV using xda premium


----------



## karandpr (Nov 22, 2014)

10 + local taxes

Same


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 22, 2014)

9

Do you?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 22, 2014)

Yes I do?



How about you?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 22, 2014)

Unsure why we are still talking about fingers lol 

Has anyone played dragon age inquisition on pc or any system for that matter? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## povoking (Nov 22, 2014)

yes ...
do you like to p*e*e in xda? : ))))))))


----------



## TheArc (Nov 22, 2014)

povoking said:


> yes ...
> do you like to p*e*e in xda? : ))))))))

Click to collapse



I have no clue what that is.
Here's something to think about.

```
public class userStatement { 
public static void main(String args[]){ 
int x = povoking;
If( x = povoking )
{ System.out.print("What does p*e*e in xda mean"); }.      else{ System.out.print("What is your favourite type of food"); } } }
```

For people that don't understand above.

If you're @povoking please let me know what "p*e*e in XDA" means.

If you're not @povoking then answer "What is your fav food"


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 22, 2014)

Chicken chop.

Same question.


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 22, 2014)

Pass on the burgers



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 22, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Pass on the burgers
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 no. 
whats the question? 
... what is the definition of a straight line?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 22, 2014)

simonbigwave said:


> no.
> whats the question?
> ... what is the definition of a straight line?

Click to collapse



A line that is attracted to lines of the other gender. 

Can you repeat the question?


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 22, 2014)

husam666 said:


> A line that is attracted to lines of the other gender.
> 
> Can you repeat the question?

Click to collapse



definition of a line is "the shortest distance between two points" 

what is the principle hypothesis of the "holographic universe"?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 22, 2014)

I applied for Supreme Dark Lord of XDA . It apparently got rejected .

Where is everyone ?


----------



## shubh_007 (Nov 22, 2014)

karandpr said:


> I applied for Supreme Dark Lord of XDA . It apparently got rejected .
> 
> Where is everyone ?

Click to collapse



Cloud 9

Same

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## karandpr (Nov 22, 2014)

Mowing the lawn

Same


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 23, 2014)

At home.

What car would you buy for $4000?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 23, 2014)

I would get a Vespa and spend the rest on fuel.

Same


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 23, 2014)

I need 999,999,999 Dollars,i'm buying a Sesto Elemento.

Same



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 23, 2014)

'94/'95 Miata

Is Occam's Shaver something that the Illuminati invented to convince people that 9/11 wasn't an inside job by hybrid reptiles disguised as people who are actually freemasons?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 23, 2014)

I am buying a mountain bicycle .By the time I collect money for something like Sesto Elemento ,there will be no fossil fuel sanctioned for physical transportation .

Nope.It was the templars who used fibonacci sequence with outside help from mole-rats

Yellow Vespa with a Rickenbacker 4001 bass guitar or Giant man eating robots ?


----------



## BerndM14 (Nov 23, 2014)

karandpr said:


> I am buying a mountain bicycle .By the time I collect money for something like Sesto Elemento ,there will be no fossil fuel sanctioned for physical transportation .
> 
> Nope.It was the templars who used fibonacci sequence with outside help from mole-rats
> 
> Yellow Vespa with a Rickenbacker 4001 bass guitar or Giant man eating robots ?

Click to collapse



Eating Robots.

Ever get the impression that God is actually a scientist doing experiments on a substance in a petri dish we call the universe? That a black hole is actually the hole in the syringe that he uses to extract samples to run tests on hence why, whatever enters this black hole never returns again?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 23, 2014)

God is a assumption of human imagination. According to popular belief there exists someone who surpasses human in each and every aspect ,and has unlimited control over every possible event in a human time frame. In that respect if God exist then ,he is probably experimenting us like guinea pigs or amusing himself like playing Starcraft.  
Black hole is something from which light can't escape. The nearest one is too far away for humans to analyze . Nothing can be implied about it.  

Sounds good ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 23, 2014)

You guys think about life too much.



Where's my pizza?


----------



## BerndM14 (Nov 23, 2014)

Somewhere in your digestive system, depending on when you ate it.

If I look North with the East at my right, West to my left, South to my back and I jump straight up which direction am I going in?


----------



## tzzeri (Nov 23, 2014)

BerndM14 said:


> Somewhere in your digestive system, depending on when you ate it.
> 
> If I look North with the East at my right, West to my left, South to my back and I jump straight up which direction am I going in?

Click to collapse



Up

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------

You're next to a house, you face the eastern wall and you're facing north, you face the northern wall and you're facing north, and same for the rest. A bear walks past. What color is it?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 23, 2014)

tzzeri said:


> Up
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What the chicken! I could't see or remember any color 

Same


----------



## karandpr (Nov 23, 2014)

White .North Pole. Also you are dead.

Where is my pizza ?


----------



## tzzeri (Nov 23, 2014)

karandpr said:


> White .North Pole. Also you are dead.
> 
> Where is my pizza ?

Click to collapse



That was already answered 3 posts up. In your digestive system.

Plain pizza or gourmet

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## BerndM14 (Nov 23, 2014)

karandpr said:


> White .North Pole. Also you are dead.
> 
> Where is my pizza ?

Click to collapse



CC took it along with your Cheese-kun.

Why am I at work on a Sunday?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 23, 2014)

For the greater good.

Did Jesse steal my pizza ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 23, 2014)

There's no evidence left behind..... You'll never find out the truth.........



Do you have any dessert I could steal?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 23, 2014)

No

Who am i


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 23, 2014)

The mouse hiding in the Dom tower. 

What's your favourite videogame?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 23, 2014)

Currently Middle Earth Shadow of Mordor

Same 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 23, 2014)

Black Ops 2

Good one @ShadowLea
@ShadowLea do you ever saw the dom in real?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 23, 2014)

Grim Fandango. Can't wait for the remastered version !!

What should I eat now ?


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 23, 2014)

Cake! 

What's the best way to eat a pie?



Stuart Little said:


> Black Ops 2
> 
> Good one @ShadowLea
> @ShadowLea do you ever saw the dom in real?

Click to collapse



Several times  I also made the mistake of standing on those sprayfountains in the pavement a bit down the street whilst taking a picture on an assignment. :laugh::silly::laugh:


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 23, 2014)

With fork and knife.

Intel vs AMD


----------



## MysticalTaco (Nov 23, 2014)

Intel. Intel's processors are much faster than AMDs! (in most cases)
AOSP or Stock?


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 23, 2014)

Stock

Nvidia vs AMD (ATI)


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 23, 2014)

Nvidia

Will the Intel processor in the nokia N1 fit good and improve the performance of tablets in comparison with Snapdragon CPU's?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Nov 24, 2014)

Atoms provide comparable performance if the fab is of the same year. Usually Intel processors used in đevices are one year old so they seem to be slower .answer depends on whether snapdragon 810 is being used on any device

Seagate or wd ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 24, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Atoms provide comparable performance if the fab is of the same year. Usually Intel processors used in đevices are one year old so they seem to be slower .answer depends on whether snapdragon 810 is being used on any device
> 
> Seagate or wd ?

Click to collapse



WD, been using it for years. Never failed, not once. I have a 4TB external HD for my xbox one. It's solid and wasn't extremely pricey

Same 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 24, 2014)

WD because I've never seen my friend use any Seagate products,he's getting a ssd from crucial soon.
@androidfreak70 vs. @ShapesBlue



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## karandpr (Nov 24, 2014)

androidfreak70 ...since he is a moon breaker...

x=?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 24, 2014)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> WD because I've never seen my friend use any Seagate products,he's getting a ssd from crucial soon.
> @androidfreak70 vs. @ShapesBlue
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like those guys both ! @androidfreak70 because he was helping much people on the Xperia Z forums and the General questions and answers forums too.
He keeps the off-topic active and is really kind @ShapesBlue because almost all his off-topic posts are interesting to read !
He's also in for a good talk on hangouts so yeahh...

Why would you compare those power members?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 24, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> I like those guys both ! @androidfreak70 because he was helping much people on the Xperia Z forums and the General questions and answers forums too.
> He keeps the off-topic active and is really kind @ShapesBlue because almost all his off-topic posts are interesting to read !
> He's also in for a good talk on hangouts so yeahh...
> 
> Why would you compare those power members?

Click to collapse



Personally I never compare people. Two people are never the same, and thanks for the positive comments man, definitely appreciated :thumbup:

Would you be on a cell carrier that doesn't offer unlocked phones? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Nov 24, 2014)

Nope. No carrier will sell locked phones in my part of world. exclusive locked phones is out of question.

Which is the finer UI transition . GB to ICS-Holo or Holo to Material Design ?


----------



## Blastorious (Nov 24, 2014)

Holo to Material Design

Android cellphone or windows cellphone??


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 24, 2014)

Blastorious said:


> Holo to Material Design
> 
> Android cellphone or windows cellphone??

Click to collapse



Android 

Same 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Blastorious (Nov 24, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Android
> 
> Same
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



what's your question? answer question, ask another question.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 24, 2014)

Blastorious said:


> what's your question? answer question, ask another question.

Click to collapse



When someone says same it means you answer the previous question... Stay on topic please and read the OP(original post) if you don't understand 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## BerndM14 (Nov 24, 2014)

Android all the way. Never owned a Windows phone. Saw it from some colleagues at work, not very impressed with it.

Sailfish OS or Tizen?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 24, 2014)

Sailfish OS . It's much better than Tizen.

Should Tizen be renamed as Samsungs_Epic_Fail OS ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 24, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Sailfish OS . It's much better than Tizen.
> 
> Should Tizen be renamed as Samsungs_Epic_Fail OS ?

Click to collapse




No

Are there people that wanna join my whatsapp group ( 25+ ) members ?

You can when you send your phone number in pm.



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Hablmet Forever (Nov 24, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Sailfish OS . It's much better than Tizen.
> 
> Should Tizen be renamed as Samsungs_Epic_Fail OS ?

Click to collapse



No. An epic fail should be called right now the Lollipop (5.0) due to extreme malware issues.

Gingerbread (2.3) or Froyo (2.2) ?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk for Android...


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 24, 2014)

Hablmet Forever said:


> No. An epic fail should be called right now the Lollipop (5.0) due to extreme malware issues.
> 
> Gingerbread (2.3) or Froyo (2.2) ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk for Android...

Click to collapse



Neither, my 3 year old phone doesn't even still run GB or froyo 

What version of jelly bean do you prefer or even kit kat? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## AvonBark$dale (Nov 24, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Neither, my 3 year old phone doesn't even still run GB or froyo
> 
> What version of jelly bean do you prefer or even kit kat?
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



kit kat

why does my cat ignore me all the time, but when i sit down to go to the bathroom, all the sudden its time to sit there and stare at me like a creep?


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 24, 2014)

Just to annoy you if course!



Favourite non android OS?


----------



## TheArc (Nov 24, 2014)

Sewrizer said:


> iOS.
> Same.

Click to collapse



Evolve OS and Windows 8.1 (Haven't tried Win 10)

What two objects can you not live without in your daily life.


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 25, 2014)

Food and water.

AMG vs M Series vs Cadillac V


----------



## karandpr (Nov 25, 2014)

M series

What's the what's app group about?


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't know. 

Do you use WhatsApp?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes

Why what's app and not whysapp


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 25, 2014)

Because Whatsapp is more marketing directed.

What about viber someone uses it?


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 25, 2014)

I have tried several. My favorite at the moment is Fleksy. Swiftkey is also decent, and the same can be said for the stock Google Android keyboard.

What would happen if sea lions had opposable thumbs?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 25, 2014)

Idk

You play Bloons TD5?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 25, 2014)

Used to.



Do you prefer windows 7 or 8?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 25, 2014)

8 since it uses screen estate in a better manner

If windows becomes free, will it stop the Linux exodus?


----------



## Hablmet Forever (Nov 25, 2014)

Lol definitely not. Linux will still be there.

Opera Mobile or Chrome mobile?

Sent from my N9A using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 25, 2014)

Opera definitely.I even prefer it to chrome on my desktop, though I have both anyway.



If you could only have one, would you choose phone or pc?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 25, 2014)

Pc.  

Why the devil was phablet invented?


----------



## kreatonn (Nov 25, 2014)

because the phablet invented was devil

which better, Necromancer, Witch or Wizard?

Sent from my Bravia TV using xda premium


----------



## Jay K (Nov 25, 2014)

A white wizard.

Which should I get: Black with 2 red stripes, or red with 2 black stripes!?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 25, 2014)

Jay K said:


> A white wizard.
> 
> Which should I get: Black with 2 red stripes, or red with 2 black stripes!?

Click to collapse



What do you mean?


----------



## BerndM14 (Nov 25, 2014)

Jay K said:


> A white wizard.
> 
> Which should I get: Black with 2 red stripes, or red with 2 black stripes!?

Click to collapse



If it's a shirt or jersey or something, I think it'll be better to go with black with 2 red stripes. That could also hold true if you want 2 racing stripes on your car, I think it'll look cooler with black and 2 red stripes as opposed to red with 2 black stripes. Too much red isn't all that nice. But it's nice to break the "all black" look. Same with gold, dark blues(royal), yellow etc.

Lord of the Rings or The Hobbit?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 25, 2014)

Lord of the rings

Divergent or Hunger games


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 25, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Lord of the rings
> 
> Divergent or Hunger games
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both, I've seen all of the movies so far and have them in my movie collection 

Same 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 25, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Both, I've seen all of the movies so far and have them in my movie collection
> 
> Same
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse




Both

How much you love the Hunger Games movies? ( those movies are my favorites )


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 25, 2014)

Hm... Haven't seen the new one yet (waiting for a good version), but 7/10. They're entertaining. 

What's your next smartphone going to be?


----------



## BerndM14 (Nov 25, 2014)

Was hoping for the Nexus 6 but it's wayyyy to big, if the size was the same as the HTC One M8 I would have gone for it but not anymore. Guess will have to go for the next HTC Flagship.

Five years from now, will we need to carry around laptop bags to transport our mobile phone's in?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 26, 2014)

Nah, Google will implant chips in our brains

Where is everyone?


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 26, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Nah, Google will implant chips in our brains
> 
> Where is everyone?

Click to collapse



on other threads.... 

what is happiness?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 26, 2014)

Ice cream

CM or AOKP ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 26, 2014)

AOKP

What's your next smartphone


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## kreatonn (Nov 26, 2014)

Iphone 9 (3 yrs saving allowance)

why im still single?

Sent from my Bravia TV using xda premium


----------



## karandpr (Nov 26, 2014)

Cos you are spending time flashing ROMs instead of wooing girls...

Whats the question if the answer is 42 ?


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 26, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Cos you are spending time flashing ROMs instead of wooing girls...
> 
> Whats the question if the answer is 42 ?

Click to collapse



first digit is the square of the second digit,  guess whats the number. 

describe the inside of a ping pong ball?


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 26, 2014)

Flammable, combustible, dangerous.



Is a ping pong ball really that dangerous?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 26, 2014)

Not that i know.

What are for you the good things about blackberry


----------



## karandpr (Nov 26, 2014)

They are juicy and delicious.

What do you think about raspberry ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 26, 2014)

karandpr said:


> They are juicy and delicious.
> 
> What do you think about raspberry ?

Click to collapse



Delicious.

What do you like about the Blackberry phones ?


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 26, 2014)

Great fun to microwave. 

Do you also always keep running out of free space on your devices?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 26, 2014)

No mostly not
I have almost all 32GB devices only.

Do you?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Nov 26, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> No mostly not
> I have almost all 32GB devices only.
> 
> Do you?
> ...

Click to collapse



I have kernels which modify partitions to help me with "running out of free space" thingy...

Are you running out of questions to ask ?


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 26, 2014)

Even my 128GB MicroSD only has 5MB free space... My three 2TB harddrives are full, the 1.5TB one in my laptop hates me just as much and even my camera SD's are full. >.< 

---

Nope. Plenty of ideas.

---

Do you own any pets?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 26, 2014)

Nope. 

Do virtual dragons count as pets ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 26, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Nope.
> 
> Do virtual dragons count as pets ?

Click to collapse



No they aren't real

Would you rather be with a crowd of people or by yourself? 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Nov 26, 2014)

Depends...Crowd of people will get in way if I want to get ice cream...However, I would rather be crowd of people if I am opposing an evil totalitarian regime...

Do you theme your desktop ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 26, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Depends...Crowd of people will get in way if I want to get ice cream...However, I would rather be crowd of people if I am opposing an evil totalitarian regime...
> 
> Do you theme your desktop ?

Click to collapse



Don't have a pc/laptop of my own. Don't really need one personally. If I had one yea I'd probably deck it out somewhat 

What's the best brand TV wise? 


From my CM11 S3


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 26, 2014)

I personally like Samsung

Thoughts about BlackBerry Passport?

Android & iOS Support Member of the T.T.P. Desk. 
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 26, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> I personally like Samsung
> 
> Thoughts about BlackBerry Passport?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just had to look it up, that thing is quite ugly. I used to own two seperate blackberrys and if I needed to I'd used my old blackberry tour

Same 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 26, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Just had to look it up, that thing is quite ugly. I used to own two seperate blackberrys and if I needed to I'd used my old blackberry tour
> 
> Same
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse




The blackberry passport is one of the unhandsome looking devices i ever saw.
I'm personally in love with the bold series, my 9900 willa arrive tomorrow 

Thoughts about the bold series?


Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 26, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> The blackberry passport is one of the unhandsome looking devices i ever saw.
> I'm personally in love with the bold series, my 9900 willa arrive tomorrow
> 
> Thoughts about the bold series?
> ...

Click to collapse



Never had a bold, looks just like the old series to me 

Samsung, LG or HTC? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 26, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Never had a bold, looks just like the old series to me
> 
> Samsung, LG or HTC?
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse




I would prefer Samsung for performance and screen and a HTC because it's a beauty.
I never felt the power of HTC flagships, latest Samsung flagships can easily be bloated used for high performance.
Note 4 is so beauty of babe!

What would you do for getting a Note 4?


Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## BerndM14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> I would prefer Samsung for performance and screen and a HTC because it's a beauty.
> I never felt the power of HTC flagships, latest Samsung flagships can easily be bloated used for high performance.
> Note 4 is so beauty of babe!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing really. Only had the SGS3 great phone but like all Samsungs I had(Or perhaps my terrible luck with it) I always had battery issues. Had to buy 4 batteries for it already, brand new out of the box and it and only lasts for 30 or so mins after being fully charged to 100% (at times it can take up to 12hours to charge  ). Done with Samsung now. HTC guy myself, very happy with my M8.

Same.


----------



## |>/\nte (Nov 26, 2014)

BerndM14 said:


> Nothing really. Only had the SGS3 great phone but like all Samsungs I had(Or perhaps my terrible luck with it) I always had battery issues. Had to buy 4 batteries for it already, brand new out of the box and it and only lasts for 30 or so mins after being fully charged to 100% (at times it can take up to 12hours to charge  ). Done with Samsung now. HTC guy myself, very happy with my M8.
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



Nothing. If I was about to buy one, I'd save money for many months.

Xperia u: c.m.11 or honami moonwalker?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 26, 2014)

BerndM14 said:


> Nothing really. Only had the SGS3 great phone but like all Samsungs I had(Or perhaps my terrible luck with it) I always had battery issues. Had to buy 4 batteries for it already, brand new out of the box and it and only lasts for 30 or so mins after being fully charged to 100% (at times it can take up to 12hours to charge  ). Done with Samsung now. HTC guy myself, very happy with my M8.
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse




S3 and older sucks actually, i was talking about the latest flagships.

Same


Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 26, 2014)

Nothing really. The S3 is actually really good especially its battery life. It charges very quickly and easily lasts all day. Just a few days ago. I actually forgot to charge my phone but it lasted 2 days easily. 

Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 26, 2014)

I have no idea about the answer to the question as I don't have it. The S3 is a solid phone. I have mine and it's running strong as always

Which launcher do you prefer? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## TheArc (Nov 26, 2014)

I prefer Epic Launcher, but since I'm on Lollipop I use Google Now Launcher (Lollipop) is its allot better and smooth.

What's your favourite outdoor hobby?


----------



## superbarnie (Nov 27, 2014)

Shooting things

Is Apex launcher good?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 27, 2014)

It is alright

Apex or Nova launcher


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 27, 2014)

karandpr said:


> It is alright
> 
> Apex or Nova launcher

Click to collapse



Nova, long time user also have nova prime

Do you celebrate Thanksgiving? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Nov 27, 2014)

Nope

Do you ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 27, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Nope
> 
> Do you ?

Click to collapse



Sure do, I have all my life

Would you prefer time with your family in a group or just a few people over? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Nov 27, 2014)

Few people over. 

Same


----------



## arif41 (Nov 27, 2014)

With family in a group.

Same.


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't mind, I like both.



Is it time for a new question?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes

Alpacas or Llamas ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 27, 2014)

Sheep. Just to be difficult.



Am I smart?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 27, 2014)

You stole my pizza. So you are smart.

Should I steal Jesse's ice cream to get even ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 28, 2014)

no, your too slow. but I will take another pizza if your offering.



do you have another pizza I could steal?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 28, 2014)

Nope.  ...

Bus or Train ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 28, 2014)

uhhh, neither. living out of town it is generally just easier to drive everywhere.



do you live in an urban area?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes

Do you live in hills with mutated scary beasts ?


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 28, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Yes
> 
> Do you live in hills with mutated scary beasts ?

Click to collapse



no. 
whats the worse thing you ever ate?


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 28, 2014)

Pumpkin.





karandpr said:


> Yes
> 
> Do you live in hills with mutated scary beasts ?

Click to collapse





No.i live on a farm which is 155 acres. Unless beef cattle are 'mutated scary beasts', I think I'm ok. While Australia is full of extremely dangerous spiders, snakes and other stuff, I haven't even died a little bit yet, despite coming close to these animals before.



Which country are you from?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 28, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Pumpkin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



United States

Does it get cold where your from? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Nov 28, 2014)

Ahh .No ..

Is 4 deg. Celsius cold enough ?


----------



## gmaster1 (Nov 28, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Ahh .No ..
> 
> Is 4 deg. Celsius cold enough ?

Click to collapse



No! Not cold enough.

Will Britain ever get a sunny summer?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 28, 2014)

If the global temperature keeps climbing, yes. In about 20-40 years. Provided we haven't all drowned by then.

Do you like snow?


----------



## BerndM14 (Nov 28, 2014)

ShadowLea said:


> If the global temperature keeps climbing, yes. In about 20-40 years. Provided we haven't all drowned by then.
> 
> Do you like snow?

Click to collapse



Only seen snow once, loved it.

Summer or winter?


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 28, 2014)

Summer. I use public transport a lot, it ceases to exist in the winter. I also despise the cold. Although as a photographer I have a weak spot for snowy landscapes. 

Spring or Autumn?


----------



## BerndM14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Both are nice for different reasons. Autumn for the temperature, Spring for the view.

Same.


----------



## TheArc (Nov 28, 2014)

I prefer Spring.

What place would you go for a vacation?


----------



## BerndM14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Somewhere where there is nobody. Not a people's person by nature...

Where would you NOT want to go for vacation?


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 29, 2014)

Home ?



Is American English even considered English?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 29, 2014)

In America ,yes it is ...


Are you hungry ?


----------



## –NigthFury– (Nov 29, 2014)

karandpr said:


> In America ,yes it is ...
> 
> 
> Are you hungry ?

Click to collapse



yes

and


you?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 29, 2014)

Very.

Did you watch Interstellar (and thought it was Asimov ripoff) ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 29, 2014)

No it wasn't, it was quite amazing actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





HTC One M7 vs LG G3?


Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## kreatonn (Nov 29, 2014)

HTC G3

best movies 2014?

Sent from my Bravia TV using xda premium


----------



## karandpr (Nov 29, 2014)

Big Hero 6
@Stuart Little . It's barely confusing. Read Foundation series by Isaac Asimov. You can relate to most of characters of Interstellar .

Do you know Goku ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 29, 2014)

Not a clue who Goku is

Whats your favorite thing to cook? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Nov 29, 2014)

Instant Ramen

Same


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 29, 2014)

Sushi

What's your opinion bout Interstellar


Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## karandpr (Nov 30, 2014)

A fluff movie like Transformers but without giant cool robots...

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Nov 30, 2014)

Haven't heard of it, don't care.



What did you do today?


----------



## zardoz1971 (Nov 30, 2014)

i prayed.

have you?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 30, 2014)

No...But I might have grayed.....

Bad pun ?


----------



## danishaznita (Nov 30, 2014)

i dont know 

Question : pardon me but what is pun exactly ?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 30, 2014)

Form of wordplay used to create multiple meanings. It was recently banned in China 
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/nov/28/china-media-watchdog-bans-wordplay-puns

How long before I get banned from China ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 1, 2014)

Ages, China can't afford internet



Am I racist?


----------



## superbarnie (Dec 1, 2014)

Maybe...

Do you browse Stormfront?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 1, 2014)

No...whats that , an expansion of some video game ?

Are sea lions narwhals ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 1, 2014)

Nope

Same


Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 1, 2014)

Nope



Same


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 1, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



No

How many ants live on this planet?

Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 1, 2014)

tzzeri said:


> No
> 
> How many ants live on this planet?
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Here is your answer http://www.livescience.com/747-ants-rule-world.html

How many elephant live on the world?


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 1, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Here is your answer http://www.livescience.com/747-ants-rule-world.html
> 
> How many elephant live on the world?

Click to collapse



elephANT



Do you believe in life on other planets?

Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 1, 2014)

tzzeri said:


> elephANT
> View attachment 3042630
> 
> Do you believe in life on other planets?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 1, 2014)

No, maybe cause I'm not 'merican and/or gullible.



How do people become so gullible?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 1, 2014)

Advertising .

Same


----------



## arif41 (Dec 1, 2014)

Ads..

Does it hurt to get friendzoned?


----------



## shubh_007 (Dec 1, 2014)

arif41 said:


> Ads..
> 
> Does it hurt to get friendzoned?

Click to collapse



No, after sometime you get used to it.

Did Neil Armstrong really land on moon?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 1, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> No, after sometime you get used to it.
> 
> Did Neil Armstrong really land on moon?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 1, 2014)

arif41 said:


> Ads..
> 
> Does it hurt to get friendzoned?

Click to collapse



Did you got friendzoned mate?

Android & iOS Support Member of the T.T.P. Desk. 
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 1, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Did you got friendzoned mate?

Click to collapse



Yes, by a Tanzanian/Indian love goddess with a sexy British accent

Is faster than light speed possible ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 1, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> Yes, by a Tanzanian/Indian love goddess with a sexy British accent
> 
> 
> 
> Is faster than light speed possible ?

Click to collapse




Yes it could be.

Thoughts about the HTC butterfly 1st edition?


Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 2, 2014)

TravisBean said:


> Yes, by a Tanzanian/Indian love goddess with a sexy British accent
> 
> Is faster than light speed possible ?

Click to collapse



Try it and see

What will happen if I connect an aux cord from my iPod that doesn't have a speaker to my phone? Short circuit? Or anyway I can use my phone as a speaker for the iPod?

Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Dec 2, 2014)

cos he couldn't score a basket

Why did superbarnie play football ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 2, 2014)

Cause he became too old to play with his dolls.



Is this true?


----------



## superbarnie (Dec 2, 2014)

No... SEA LION PALS FOR LIFE!

Why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 2, 2014)

To get his PhD

Will there be a day when a chicken can cross the road without having his motives questioned ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 2, 2014)

No. It would ruin the joke.



Have you ever seen a chicken cross the road?


----------



## shubh_007 (Dec 2, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> No. It would ruin the joke.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen a chicken cross the road?

Click to collapse



Yes.

Do you know why chicken crossed the road?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 2, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Do you know why chicken crossed the road?
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



To see it's mother in heaven
Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 2, 2014)

tzzeri said:


> To see it's mother in heaven
> Same

Click to collapse



To get to the other side 

What's your favorite gaming system? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 2, 2014)

PC. 

Scifi or Fantasy?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 2, 2014)

Sci-fi



Healthy or tasty?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 2, 2014)

Tasty. 

Archer or Lancer ?


----------



## DarkStarSoftware (Dec 2, 2014)

Archer

M&M's or Skittles?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 2, 2014)

Skittles 

Kittens or Poms ?


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 2, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Skittles
> 
> Kittens or Poms ?

Click to collapse



Neither.
Isn't poms another word for British?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 3, 2014)

Yes it is ...

Pomeranians or corgis ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hang on, let me find google.......



Pizza or chicken?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 3, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Hang on, let me find google.......
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza or chicken?

Click to collapse



Right now I'm hungry, BOTH! 

Same 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 3, 2014)

Pizza

Same question


Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## karandpr (Dec 3, 2014)

Chicken since Pizza can't cross the road ....

What if pizza could cross the road ?


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 3, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Chicken since Pizza can't cross the road ....
> 
> What if pizza could cross the road ?

Click to collapse



Then it means someone was holding it.

What would happen if a chicken chickened out and didn't want to cross the road?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 3, 2014)

tzzeri said:


> Then it means someone was holding it.
> 
> What would happen if a chicken chickened out and didn't want to cross the road?

Click to collapse



We would have chicken doing stand up comedy .

Knock Knock


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 3, 2014)

karandpr said:


> We would have chicken doing stand up comedy .
> 
> 
> 
> Knock Knock

Click to collapse




Your question?


Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## karandpr (Dec 3, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Your question?
> 
> 
> Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
> ...

Click to collapse



http://www.jokes4us.com/knockknockjokes/

Does that suffice ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm to lazy to click on that site

Why is blackberry better than Windows phone?


Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## arif41 (Dec 3, 2014)

Because we can eat blackberry, not windows.

Would you eat that blackberry?


----------



## X22MAC (Dec 3, 2014)

Depends on the size of the Blackberry. 
Does one size fit all?


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 3, 2014)

Pizza 

Lobster or steak ?


----------



## Android Pizza (Dec 3, 2014)

Lobster. Wouldn't want to be eating cows with THAT^ face.

Gum or mint?

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 4, 2014)

Gum

Favorite brand of  speaker  ?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Dec 4, 2014)

Sony
Xbox or PS



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## karandpr (Dec 4, 2014)

P.S. 

JS or PHP ?


----------



## foober (Dec 4, 2014)

PHP
Linux or Windows?

Tapnięte z mojego LG Optimus 2x


----------



## antogilbert (Dec 4, 2014)

Linux

Rock Climbing or Skydiving?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 4, 2014)

Rock Climbing

Puns or Riddles ?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Rock Climbing
> 
> Puns or Riddles ?

Click to collapse



A pun.

No, no...not a pun...What's that thing that spells the same backwards as forwards?


----------



## jdrudd2 (Dec 4, 2014)

Palindrome.

Worst movie actor of all-time?


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 5, 2014)

People are going to hate me for this... Arnold Schwarzenegger. I'm sorry, but the man can't act. 

Same question. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Dec 5, 2014)

Vin.diesel..I like his movies but he can't really act that good...

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 5, 2014)

Who cares? I don't.



Is bacon the worlds best food?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 5, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Who cares? I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Is bacon the worlds best food?

Click to collapse



Its one of the better foods that's for sure 

Do you celebrate Christmas? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 5, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Its one of the better foods that's for sure
> 
> Do you celebrate Christmas?
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



Yeah!

Do you celebrate Stuart's day?


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 5, 2014)

IMPORTANT QUESTION!!!
Where is @androidfreak70 ?


----------



## Sempiternum (Dec 5, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> IMPORTANT QUESTION!!!
> Where is @androidfreak70 ?

Click to collapse



You can find him here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=5721273

Now my question: how comes i can't motivate myself to learn development, even if i try from months, but i can motivate myself to do useless things like browse 9 consecutive hours into reddit?


----------



## ased10 (Dec 6, 2014)

Because its what u interested in that tells you why basically you have no interest in learning to development which feels like learning a completely new language but with Reddit you not learning  you reading a lot of different cool topics which i think you are going to spend a long time on 

Now for my question How do i control my obsession with all thing tech? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 6, 2014)

ased10 said:


> Because its what u interested in that tells you why basically you have no interest in learning to development which feels like learning a completely new language but with Reddit you not learning  you reading a lot of different cool topics which i think you are going to spend a long time on
> 
> Now for my question How do i control my obsession with all thing tech?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



to control obsession with tech you must lose yourself first, inorder to find yourself again. ie go "cold-turkey" no tech gadgets no tv no radio, for 24 hours. 

question: what is "spooky action at a distance"?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 6, 2014)

Spooky action at a distance of course!



Is our sad I spend more time in off topic sections of forums than the rest of them?


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 6, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Spooky action at a distance of course!
> 
> 
> 
> Is our sad I spend more time in off topic sections of forums than the rest of them?

Click to collapse



No that means you are very social, many off-topics threads are based on interacting with each other.
I know that the whole forums idea is based asswell on interacting with each other but off-topic add's some social elements to the discussion.
Talking about kernels and roms are for the most people used for getting your asked information and than leave the conversation till they occur some new issues or question and will come back.
The most active off-topicers are coming back every day no matter of issues that they need to ask.

Does this makes sense?

Android & iOS Support Member of the T.T.P. Desk. 
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## masterRSB (Dec 6, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Who cares? I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Is bacon the worlds best food?

Click to collapse



No. definitely not bacon

What is your mood today>


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 6, 2014)

masterRSB said:


> No. definitely not bacon
> 
> What is your mood today>

Click to collapse



Happy once I get my new sim card 

Same 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 6, 2014)

masterRSB said:


> No. definitely not bacon
> 
> What is your mood today>

Click to collapse



Bad because you didn't answered my question.

Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 6, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Bad because you didn't answered my question.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Happy because I received my new sim card 

Would you ever live on another planet if you were given the chance? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 7, 2014)

No, what's wrong with earth?


----------



## StormMcCloud (Dec 7, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> No, what's wrong with earth?

Click to collapse



Hippies. 

Which would you rather have a Pagani Zonda Revolucion, McLaren P1 GTR, or Ferrari LaFerrari FXXK and why?

Pics of each for reference McLaren P1 GTR is the one on the left, Ferrari LaFerrari FXXK on the right. 





Pagani Zonda Revolucion


----------



## Halcyon123 (Dec 7, 2014)

I'll take the red one with suicde doors damn nice.

If you were to tell anybody about yourself what would it be?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 7, 2014)

Ask somebody who knows me because I don't know myself well.



Should I think deeper about the world?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 7, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Ask somebody who knows me because I don't know myself well.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I think deeper about the world?

Click to collapse



Yes

Who thinks deeper ,gophers or moles ?


----------



## KodRoute (Dec 7, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Yes
> 
> Who thinks deeper ,gophers or moles ?

Click to collapse



Moles because they can get as deep as they want.

Have you ever felt guilty for spending money on a smartphone?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 7, 2014)

No, because I buy cheap ones! Eventually I may buy a feature phone.



Same


----------



## karandpr (Dec 8, 2014)

I usually buy low end or at most ,middle end phones.Since I have to change it anyway in 2 years. No reason to splurge monies on phones

Same


----------



## opssemnik (Dec 8, 2014)

nope,  i do a lot of search before buying anything to have the least if not any problems
For the motorbike lovers,
S1000R or S1000RR
better yet, naked or speed?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 8, 2014)

Since I have no idea whatsoever ,I will go with Naked ...

Shaken or Stirred ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 8, 2014)

Mixed



Should I stop trolling ??


----------



## karandpr (Dec 8, 2014)

No .

Guilty as charged ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 8, 2014)

karandpr said:


> No .
> 
> Guilty as charged ?

Click to collapse



IDK! 

i9100 or N7100? ( Samsung )


----------



## karandpr (Dec 8, 2014)

Lesser of the two evils ? probably the GS2 if you get the exynos one with SAMOLED+. OR Note 2 because you will get spares easier or none of the above since both are Shamesungs

Where is androidfreak70 ?


----------



## masterRSB (Dec 8, 2014)

i dont know... why?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 8, 2014)

He's generally around here daily



How do I mention him in my post on tapatalk?


----------



## jrc2 (Dec 8, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> He's generally around here daily
> 
> 
> 
> How do I mention him in my post on tapatalk?

Click to collapse



You do @ and then username. 

iOS, Android, or Windows Phone? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 8, 2014)

I prefer android for its customisation, but would recommend a Windows Phone for the average user. IOS started the revolution, but is no longer relevant. Only people who use it are sheep.



Where is @androidfreak70?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 9, 2014)

He was kidnapped by Australian Koalas 

Will @Jesse72 rescue @androidfreak70 ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 9, 2014)

Sure, I'm Crocodile Dundee's trainer. There's no Australian animal that poses a threat to me.



I'm coming after you @androidfreak70.



Anyone else require my expert assistance?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 9, 2014)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::highfive:

Yes ...I need to get rid of bats in my basement ...


Should I bat for @Jesse72 ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 9, 2014)

Of course I can help.



My fees may be expensive if you live far away though.


@karandpr

Where do you live?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 9, 2014)

India...Not far away from your home...Just a stone's throwaway ...

Will @Jesse72 hitch a ride an orca to my place ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 9, 2014)

Nah, I prefer sharks.


@karandpr, will that scare you too much when I turn up?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 9, 2014)

@Jesse72
Yeah it will ,considering how you managed to convince a shark to swim in a river.  .

Will you try to sell me insurance while you are getting rid of bats ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 9, 2014)

@karandpr

Only if you look gullible ?



What fish do you recommend I take once I get to fresh water?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 9, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> @karandpr
> 
> Only if you look gullible ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would recommend a boat once you get to fresh water ...

Do you accept payments in Pizza ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 9, 2014)

karandpr said:


> I would recommend a boat once you get to fresh water ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





As long as its not vegetarian ?



Are the pizzas extra large?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 9, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> @karandpr
> 
> Only if you look gullible ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Jesse72 said:


> As long as its not vegetarian ?
> 
> 
> 
> Are the pizzas extra large?

Click to collapse




Yes ...

How many pizzas will you take to get rid of bats ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 9, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Yes ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Well, since going over an ocean uses lots of energy, 20 sounds reasonable.



Do you also include drinks? I would do a better job ?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 9, 2014)

@Jesse72

You can have as many drinks you want 

Do we have a deal ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 9, 2014)

karandpr said:


> @Jesse72
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sure, what time suits?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 9, 2014)

@Jesse72

Morning 7:30

Did I mention that Batman lives in my basement ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 9, 2014)

@karandpr

Did I forget to mention how popular I am? I just checked my schedule and my next open time is 22/07/2037, 5:30pm.



Can you wait that long?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 9, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> @karandpr
> 
> Did I forget to mention how popular I am? I just checked my schedule and my next open time is 22/07/2037, 5:30pm.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure...as long as you get rid of the bats and the man behind them...

Did we drive away everyone else ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 9, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Sure...as long as you get rid of the bats and the man behind them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Looks like it.



Is it because of our sheer awesomeness?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 9, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Looks like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it because of our sheer awesomeness?

Click to collapse



Yes...or because no one is awake ...

Crocodiles or Alligators ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 9, 2014)

@karandpr

Crocs, cause their Australian.

Do you like my new profile pic?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 9, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> @karandpr
> 
> Crocs, cause their Australian.
> 
> Do you like my new profile pic?

Click to collapse



You don't have a profile pic ...Though there is a shovel as a avatar ...

How many shovels does it take to fix a light bulb ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 9, 2014)

karandpr said:


> You don't have a profile pic ...Though there is a shovel as a avatar ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





3. Two to screw it in and one to direct them.



Why does xda always have to be a pain when I try to change my profile pic and avatar?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 9, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> 3. Two to screw it in and one to direct them.
> 
> 
> 
> Why does xda always have to be a pain when I try to change my profile pic and avatar?

Click to collapse



Depends ...vBulletin is pretty flaky and XDA is a heavily customised VB...atleast it ain't xenforo ....

Which forum software you like ?


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 9, 2014)

Dunno... but not vBuletin.

How about you?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## karandpr (Dec 9, 2014)

phpBB

Whats up ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 9, 2014)

Outer space. Or the ground if your doing a handstand.



Howzit goin?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 9, 2014)

With a bang 

Did you steal any candies today ?


----------



## Galaxy droid fan 7 (Dec 9, 2014)

Noooo but I'm addicted to both candy crush games lol, windows , Linux or both? 
Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Dec 10, 2014)

I use both of them ...Linux Mint 17.1 and Windows 7 . 

Apples or Pears ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 10, 2014)

Bananas, grapes and oranges.



Milkshake or smoothie?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 10, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Bananas, grapes and oranges.
> 
> 
> 
> Milkshake or smoothie?

Click to collapse



Right about now both 

Do you eat fast food? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes 

How fast does your food run ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 10, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Yes
> 
> How fast does your food run ?

Click to collapse



Very very slowly

Do they even have fast food in India? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Dec 10, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Very very slowly
> 
> Do they even have fast food in India?
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



In cities and towns ,yes ...In obscure regions ,no

Candies or chocolates ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 10, 2014)

karandpr said:


> In cities and towns ,yes ...In obscure regions ,no
> 
> Candies or chocolates ?

Click to collapse



Both because candies can have chocolate in them 

White chocolate, milk chocolate or dark chocolate? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Dec 10, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Both because candies can have chocolate in them
> 
> White chocolate, milk chocolate or dark chocolate?
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



Dark chocolate upto 50% 

Why did chicken cross the road ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 10, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Dark chocolate upto 50%
> 
> Why did chicken cross the road ?

Click to collapse



Age old answer.... To get to the other side

What's the current temp where you are? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Dec 10, 2014)

24 C or 74 F ..

Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 10, 2014)

karandpr said:


> 24 C or 74 F ..
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



33 F or 1 C

Does it even get cold where you are? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Dec 10, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> 33 F or 1 C
> 
> Does it even get cold where you are?
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



around 2-4 C in winters at night ...It's not that cold this year due to erratic weather ..

Does it snow in your part of the world ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 10, 2014)

karandpr said:


> around 2-4 C in winters at night ...It's not that cold this year due to erratic weather ..
> 
> Does it snow in your part of the world ?

Click to collapse



Haha of course. I live in upstate NY. We are like the snow capital here 

Same 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 10, 2014)

Well in the alps of Australia it does, but not where I live (read: 1 in 20 years our so).



Do you prefer hot or cold weather?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 10, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Well in the alps of Australia it does, but not where I live (read: 1 in 20 years our so).
> 
> 
> 
> Do you prefer hot or cold weather?

Click to collapse



I'm used to both, hot in the summer and cold in the winter, neither! Right in the middle would be nice

Do you believe humans evolved from apes? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## webmaster750 (Dec 10, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Jesse72

Well in the alps of Australia it does, but not where I live (read: 1 in 20 years our so).



Do you prefer hot or cold weather?
I'm used to both, hot in the summer and cold in the winter, neither! Right in the middle would be nice

Do you believe humans evolved from apes? 

 Yes i believe.



How many times a week you eat fish?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 10, 2014)

webmaster750 said:


> Cold weather cause always you can wear some more pullover or jacket
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Of more importance, why didn't you answer the question directly above you?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 10, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Of more importance, why didn't you answer the question directly above you?

Click to collapse



But I did :angel:

Same


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 10, 2014)

Wat should I answer?????

Less congested carrier in your country?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## karandpr (Dec 10, 2014)

Nation wide ? None . Depends city to city or area to area. 

How good is E1 Dual ?


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 10, 2014)

Good enough for me.

What ISP did you use now?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 11, 2014)

Any which are great value ?



How many forums are you on?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 11, 2014)

2 for android , 1 for offtopic , lurker in other forums . 

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 11, 2014)

5, posting regularly here and on a car forum, on another 2 car forums I post on sometimes, and on one more android forum I hardly visit.



Is this too many?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 11, 2014)

Too less really. I know people who are pro admins on 3+ forums + Members over 50 forums 

Favourite section of any forum ?


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 11, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Too less really. I know people who are pro admins on 3+ forums + Members over 50 forums
> 
> Favourite section of any forum ?

Click to collapse



Off Topic

Favorite android device ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 11, 2014)

High end ?



IPad vs Windows tablet?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 11, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> High end ?
> 
> 
> 
> IPad vs Windows tablet?

Click to collapse



Neither, I can't stand apple and Windows is a thorn in my side

Watching TV or watching movies? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Faizan7535 (Dec 11, 2014)

movies 

have you ever killed someone? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 12, 2014)

Plenty of times!



Now............. Am I trolling?


----------



## NexusLover69 (Dec 12, 2014)

What was the best smartphone of 2014?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 12, 2014)

Who cares, where's my answer?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 12, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Who cares, where's my answer?

Click to collapse



Yes your trolling, don't be so demanding lol

What's your favorite color? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Dec 12, 2014)

Cherry Red

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 12, 2014)

Don't have one.



Is @ShapesBlue being too rude to me?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 12, 2014)

Not really. He must be sleepy or asleep right now considering his work shift+ time zone

Are you sleepy ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 12, 2014)

Seeing as past midnight, yes.



What time is it where you are?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 12, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Seeing as past midnight, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> What time is it where you are?

Click to collapse



8 pm

What happened to @androidfreak70. ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 13, 2014)

Dunno. Will calling @androidfreak70 make a difference?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 13, 2014)

Dunno . But it will be fun calling @androidfreak70

Will @androidfreak70 ever post back ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 13, 2014)

I sure hope @androidfreak70 posts back so at least we know what happened.



What do you think happened to @androidfreak70?


----------



## PerthSGS2 (Dec 13, 2014)

Idk just answering to get 10 posts =}

Easy one... Have you played path of exile? Its free and so addictive ive been playing for over a year non stop pretty much. Highly recommended if your into Diablo 2 type games. (I didnt even like d2 that much but poe certainly rocks) gl


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 13, 2014)

No I haven't.



Were you meaning to write a question or an essay?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 13, 2014)

I can write an essay too . But I would have to charge you for that. 50$ for an essay. 4000$ for a PhD thesis .

Will you avail my awesome services ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 13, 2014)

karandpr said:


> I can write an essay too . But I would have to charge you for that. 50$ for an essay. 4000$ for a PhD thesis .
> 
> Will you avail my awesome services ?

Click to collapse





Only if you give me a discount because of my bat removal



Are we like the only posters in this thread now? Like where's @ShapesBlue, @androidfreak70, @TheKindleMCPEGuy, @Stuart Little, @superbarnie, @ShadowLea, etc?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 13, 2014)

You forgot @Stuart Little @vivek Neel ...But yeah it's pretty much both of us and people who want to cross 10 posts...

Did @androidfreak70 manage to break the moon ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey! I counted Stuart Little. Oh, and I can still see the moon so no.



Do you think @androidfreak70 will be impressed by the number of notifications we have given him?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 13, 2014)

Maybe...or @androidfreak70 has disabled mentions notifications..

Should we stop trolling @androidfreak70 ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 13, 2014)

Nah. The more we try to contact @androidfreak70, the more likely he is to show his face ?



Question?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 13, 2014)

The Riddler  from Batman : TAS

Is @androidfreak70, Batman ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 13, 2014)

Would explain why he is too busy to reply to us.

Is it possible to make a post without mentioning @androidfreak70?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 13, 2014)

Possibly but I ain't doing it ....

ETA for @androidfreak70 's post here ?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 13, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Possibly but I ain't doing it ....
> 
> ETA for @androidfreak70 's post here ?

Click to collapse



T-minus 5 seconds

am i right?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 13, 2014)

Sadly no ...

Where in the world is carmen sandiego  @androidfreak70 ?


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 13, 2014)

Sorry, still here. Bit hectic week. Friend of mine OD-ed on cocaine.

I have no idea. Maybe he's on Mars? 

What's your favourite RPG character class?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 14, 2014)

ShadowLea said:


> Sorry, still here. Bit hectic week. Friend of mine OD-ed on cocaine.
> 
> I have no idea. Maybe he's on Mars?
> 
> What's your favourite RPG character class?

Click to collapse



I usually play Battle Clerics .  Chaotic Good /Chaotic Neutral .

Do you like Pen & Paper RPG ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 14, 2014)

No.



Do you prefer racing games like me?


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes!!! I'm addicated mostly to Gran Turismo & Need for Speed.

GTA player?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 14, 2014)

No not all man [emoji14]

Black Ops 2 is the best isn't it?

Android & iOS Support Member of the T.T.P. Desk. 
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 14, 2014)

No, Gran Turismo like luqman98?



Favourite game genre?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 14, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> No, Gran Turismo like luqman98?
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite game genre?

Click to collapse



RTS

same


----------



## arif41 (Dec 14, 2014)

Mmorpg

Same


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 14, 2014)

RPG-Shooter. (Mass effect, Dragon age 2/3,) Divinity 2).

I also love the older FPS when you didn't need to stop the game flow to wait for the game to preform a jump cutscene over every rock and hole. I miss bunnyhopping! XD

Same. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Dec 14, 2014)

karandpr said:


> I use both of them ...Linux Mint 17.1 and Windows 7 .
> 
> Apples or Pears ?

Click to collapse



Pears. 

Same.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Sempiternum (Dec 14, 2014)

pears for me too.

Juice or whole fruit?


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 14, 2014)

Sempiternum said:


> pears for me too.
> 
> Juice or whole fruit?

Click to collapse



Juice

What's your favorite game genre?

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 15, 2014)

I answered that a few posts up and it got missed, so... 

RPG-Shooter. (Mass effect, Dragon age 2/3,) Divinity 2).

I also love the older FPS when you didn't need to stop the game flow to wait for the game to preform a jump cutscene over every rock and hole. I miss bunnyhopping! XD

Same.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 15, 2014)

RPG or first person shooter 

What's the current best game out? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 15, 2014)

For phone? CarX drift racing.

For any system: Gran Turismo 6



Same


----------



## kevinottawa (Dec 15, 2014)

For xbox:  BF4

Why are  PSP and DS still things?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 15, 2014)

kevinottawa said:


> For xbox:  BF4
> 
> Why are  PSP and DS still things?

Click to collapse



Because people will always want the ability to play something that's portable 

Game boy, game boy advance DS or the 3DS?

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Sempiternum (Dec 15, 2014)

3ds but without using the 3d function.

Why wii U is still undervalued, even if there's a backward compatibility with older controllers?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 15, 2014)

Sempiternum said:


> 3ds but without using the 3d function.
> 
> Why wii U is still undervalued, even if there's a backward compatibility with older controllers?

Click to collapse



Not a clue. The game cube controllers are also compatible with an adapter

Whats your favorite gaming system? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Sempiternum (Dec 15, 2014)

Actually, i don't quite like xbox one or ps4, cos didn't even tried one. Kinda want a ps2 because i stopped at PS1 

Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 15, 2014)

Sempiternum said:


> Actually, i don't quite like xbox one or ps4, cos didn't even tried one. Kinda want a ps2 because i stopped at PS1
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I'd say the Nintendo 64
We've got a gamecube, ps2, xbox one, wii, and soon to be wii u

What's your favorite game character? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 15, 2014)

Carl Johnson (GTA San Andreas).

Same question.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## mangesh modhave (Dec 15, 2014)

feliciepr7 said:


> How do I reply to a post?

Click to collapse



i am also agree with u


----------



## karandpr (Dec 15, 2014)

Manny Calavera from Grim Fandango 

Same


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 15, 2014)

mangesh modhave said:


> i am also agree with u

Click to collapse




What is there to agree?


Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## gmaster1 (Dec 15, 2014)

That dog from COD:Ghosts

Do i have to?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 15, 2014)

No

Hay Day or Farmville 2 ( You have to choose between this two )


Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## karandpr (Dec 16, 2014)

Hay day

Age of empires or command and conquer?


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 16, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Hay day
> 
> Age of empires or command and conquer?

Click to collapse



Age of empires.

You have played AOE 2?

Sent from my i9100 running gingerbread.


----------



## karandpr (Dec 16, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Age of empires.
> 
> You have played AOE 2?
> 
> Sent from my i9100 running gingerbread.

Click to collapse



Yes. Both Age of Kings and Conquerors 

Did AOE 3 exist ?


----------



## ErosiveNoise (Dec 16, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Hay day
> 
> Age of empires or command and conquer?

Click to collapse



Age of empires!! One of my first games!! love it


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 16, 2014)

No question. Yay!

Does that mean I can change the topic to something I can comment on?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes probably...

Will it about excavators  ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 16, 2014)

Will you speak plopper sentence?

I just find the excavator cool as it's the worlds fastest backhoe, does drag racing n stuff. Saw it in person once. Even though I prefer cars.



Favourite holiday destination?


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 16, 2014)

Deleted

---------- Post added at 02:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------




karandpr said:


> Yes. Both Age of Kings and Conquerors
> 
> Did AOE 3 exist ?

Click to collapse



Yeah of course i have it currently lying down on my desk.
It's nice but a better question would be, does AOE4 exist? 

And AOE2 is one of my favorite games still at this moment.
AOE2 was so addicting game, i have spend full days of playing that game.
At the moment is for me Black Ops 2 my number one and AOE2 as 2nd.

So....

Does Age Of Empires 4/ IV ( AOE 4 ) exist ?

Sent from my i9100 running gingerbread.


----------



## Bananananas (Dec 16, 2014)

AoE 4 exists in the same universe of Half Life 3 


Which is better: Dota 2 or LoL?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 16, 2014)

LOL !!

Will there be Age of Mythologies 2 (or 3) ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 17, 2014)

Bananananas said:


> AoE 4 exists in the same universe of Half Life 3
> 
> Which is better: Dota 2 or LoL?

Click to collapse



Haha ( _goodness_ )







karandpr said:


> LOL !!
> 
> Will there be Age of Mythologies 2 (or 3) ?

Click to collapse



I really don't know.

Livestreaming on Twitch or on Youtube?
Sent from my i9100 running gingerbread.


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 17, 2014)

Never heard of twitch, guess I have to say youtube.



Favourite piece of technology you own?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 17, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Never heard of twitch, guess I have to say youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite piece of technology you own?

Click to collapse



Xbox one, twitch is like YouTube. You upload video game clips to it 

Favorite time of the year? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 18, 2014)

When my father bought PS2. We know that we're late [emoji16] 

How about you?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 18, 2014)

I love my pendo pad 7 Windows 8.1 tablet because I keep hacking it and resetting it and stuffing around with it because it was so cheap i don't care if I completely stuff it up.



Same


----------



## karandpr (Dec 18, 2014)

My analog watch . It shows me time and works without charging everyday...

Should I rant about monopoly on my G+ page ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 18, 2014)

And to be fair I changed this post because I was being a jerk. Sometimes I'm just in a bad mood,  my apologies 

Sure why not? Everyone loves monopoly! 

What's your favorite board game?

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Dec 18, 2014)

Checkers . 
I was actually going to rant about actual monopoly not the board game everyone loves .

What's your favorite board game ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 18, 2014)

Toss up between monopoly and the game of life,  a very close 3rd with checkers. I haven't played that since my kids were younger, how I miss that 

favorite rom? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 18, 2014)

Slimkat & OmniROM.

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## karandpr (Dec 18, 2014)

My own custom ROM

Chess or Checkers ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 18, 2014)

karandpr said:


> My own custom ROM
> 
> Chess or Checkers ?

Click to collapse



Checkers, never played chess 

Do you build your own roms? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Dec 18, 2014)

Nope. I modify and tweak stock ROMs. I do build my own kernels/ modify the partition layout 

Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 18, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Nope. I modify and tweak stock ROMs. I do build my own kernels/ modify the partition layout
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I truly wish I knew how to build my own or even had the time to. I was going to try to theme but I don't have my own pc

Are by chance any of the kernels for a US version of an S3? Mine is unlocked both sim wise and bootloader wise 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Dec 18, 2014)

I see a lot of kernels in th VZW S3 section. So yes ,there might be lot of kernels. 

Should I scare you with a story involving Note 2 , custom kernel and an exploding battery ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 18, 2014)

karandpr said:


> I see a lot of kernels in th VZW S3 section. So yes ,there might be lot of kernels.
> 
> Should I scare you with a story involving Note 2 , custom kernel and an exploding battery ?

Click to collapse



Good luck scaring me but it's worth a shot.

And I've tried nearly all the kernels for the VZW S3 and they aren't overall anything special 

What's more likely to happen in the coming year, more ram inside a phone or even a 3ghz processor? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Dec 18, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Good luck scaring me but it's worth a shot.
> 
> And I've tried nearly all the kernels for the VZW S3 and they aren't overall anything special
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



More RAM inside phone due to 64 bit phone. 

Will we have 7 day long batteries instead ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 18, 2014)

karandpr said:


> More RAM inside phone due to 64 bit phone.
> 
> Will we have 7 day long batteries instead ?

Click to collapse



I would seriously hope so. I grow tired of barely a half day. I also have my phone on 24/7 

Would you ever use a 7" phone? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## karandpr (Dec 18, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> I would seriously hope so. I grow tired of barely a half day. I also have my phone on 24/7
> 
> Would you ever use a 7" phone?
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



Never ....I love 4" phones due to their perfect size.

Why the obsession with Loooooooooooooooooooooong Phones ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 18, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Never ....I love 4" phones due to their perfect size.
> 
> Why the obsession with Loooooooooooooooooooooong Phones ?

Click to collapse



No obsession. This is the biggest phone I've had so far. 4.8 inch screen 

So just 4" or in the range meaning no bigger than 4?

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 18, 2014)

4in is good but you don't want smaller, a little larger you could get away with.



Any ideas what I could do with my old Symbian phone? I want to give it a use


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 18, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> 4in is good but you don't want smaller, a little larger you could get away with.
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas what I could do with my old Symbian phone? I want to give it a use

Click to collapse



Donate it or keep it, it may be worth something someday you never know 

Best OS besides android? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 18, 2014)

IMO, it is iOS.

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 18, 2014)

Definitely Windows Phone, it's so much better than IOS. There really is no issue with lack of apps. Now onto convincing fanboys.



Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 18, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Definitely Windows Phone, it's so much better than IOS. There really is no issue with lack of apps. Now onto convincing fanboys.
> 
> 
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Don't have any experience with anything other than android, did have two blackberrys previously but I don't think it's better by any means 

What one feature would you add to your phone that you don't already have? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## Will_Xda (Dec 18, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> Don't have any experience with anything other than android, did have two blackberrys previously but I don't think it's better by any means
> 
> What one feature would you add to your phone that you don't already have?
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse



A half decent battery that could last a day of moderate usage.

HTC One M8 or Nexus 6


----------



## karandpr (Dec 18, 2014)

One M8....since the N6 is too Looooooooooong..

Why did the atheist cross the road ?


----------



## PacmanAddict (Dec 18, 2014)

Not to go to church


Is overclocking the cpu worth it?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 18, 2014)

PacmanAddict said:


> Not to go to church
> 
> 
> Is overclocking the cpu worth it?
> ...

Click to collapse



Not for me because CPU is clocked at 2.3 Ghz already (  quad core )

Sent from my i9100 running gingerbread.

---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------

How are you?

Sent from my i9100 running gingerbread.


----------



## Dude+ (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm fine, thank you! How are you and how is everything?


----------



## arif41 (Dec 19, 2014)

Everything is great. 

Do you hungry?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 19, 2014)

No

Are you sleepy?


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 19, 2014)

Nope.

Do you like the new update for Tapatalk?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## karandpr (Dec 19, 2014)

Nope .

Why do people botch UX for UI (I am looking at you Google >_>) ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 19, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Do you like the new update for Tapatalk?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm still using Tapatalk 2 broo







karandpr said:


> Nope .
> 
> Why do people botch UX for UI (I am looking at you Google >_>) ?

Click to collapse



I really don't know unfortunately.

PSP Lite or 3DS XL?

Sent from my i9100 running gingerbread.


----------



## karandpr (Dec 20, 2014)

PSP lite 

Why is @Stuart Little still using Tapatalk 2 ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 20, 2014)

Cause his a little slow.



Has anyone found @androidfreak70 yet?


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 20, 2014)

karandpr said:


> PSP lite
> 
> Why is @Stuart Little still using Tapatalk 2 ?

Click to collapse



Because it's decent and has no nonsense functions. 
It's also lightweight.








Jesse72 said:


> Cause his a little slow.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone found @androidfreak70 yet?

Click to collapse



No he's still away from his last post.

What could there be happend with him?

Sent from my i9100 running gingerbread.


----------



## karandpr (Dec 20, 2014)

He was kidnapped by pandas.

What do you think ?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes even I do think.

What's app or telegram?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 20, 2014)

Groove ip lite. If only I lived in the us.



Favourite non phone related hobby?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 20, 2014)

Cricket

Same.


----------



## karandpr (Dec 20, 2014)

Moonlighting as pun master 

Same


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 20, 2014)

Some stuff about martial arts.

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## karandpr (Dec 20, 2014)

Making bad poetry 

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 20, 2014)

Working on cars



Same


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Dec 20, 2014)

Porn... Just kidding xD

What do u prefer? A ps4 or xperia z2?


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 21, 2014)

BOTH!!!!!!

Did you visited another country?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 21, 2014)

karandpr said:


> One M8....since the N6 is too Looooooooooong..
> 
> Why did the atheist cross the road ?

Click to collapse



To avoid the horde of Jehovah Witness vampires.

Why has smartphone user behaviour changed so little even after Snowden's leaks?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 21, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> To avoid the horde of Jehovah Witness vampires.
> 
> Why has smartphone user behaviour changed so little even after Snowden's leaks?

Click to collapse



Because ordinary folks or even geeks don't care about data security .

Is Miyagi san fan of Slam Dunk  ?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 21, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Because ordinary folks or even geeks don't care about data security .
> 
> Is Miyagi san fan of Slam Dunk  ?

Click to collapse



Only if Ichigo, Rukia, Renji and Kenpachi were to defect to Slam Dunk  

Why did Sony really cancel the release of _The Interview_?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 21, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> Only if Ichigo, Rukia, Renji and Kenpachi were to defect to Slam Dunk
> 
> Why did Sony really cancel the release of _The Interview_?

Click to collapse



Renji and Kenpachi...ugh... No love for Aizen or Gin or Urahara  :crying:

Because now governments are involved actively.  Masterstroke by Sony. 

Which is your favorite non-shonen anime ?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 21, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Renji and Kenpachi...ugh... No love for Aizen or Gin or Urahara  :crying:
> 
> Because now governments are involved actively.  Masterstroke by Sony.
> 
> Which is your favorite non-shonen anime ?

Click to collapse



Ghost in the Shell :good:

Maybe not strictly manga but, I liked Avatar - The Last Airbender too... 

Which is your favorite non-shonen anime?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 21, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> Ghost in the Shell :good:
> 
> Maybe not strictly manga but, I liked Avatar - The Last Airbender too...
> 
> Which is your favorite non-shonen anime?

Click to collapse



Fooly Cooly .

How is the weather at your place ?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 21, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Fooly Cooly .
> 
> How is the weather at your place ?

Click to collapse



Never had time to really get into FLCL. Might try again.

Weather? Opposite of what I'd like. Always it seems....

What's your Xmas top three music playlist?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 21, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> Never had time to really get into FLCL. Might try again.
> 
> Weather? Opposite of what I'd like. Always it seems....
> 
> What's your Xmas top three music playlist?

Click to collapse



Don't have any christmas songs in my playlist ...

Favorite music artist ?


----------



## Ampicillin (Dec 21, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Don't have any christmas songs in my playlist ...
> 
> Favorite music artist ?

Click to collapse



It's hard to guess  Any multiple options? 

Which is better LG G3 or HTC One M8? i.e Specs wise/performance/durability/ROM support etc & overall :laugh:


----------



## karandpr (Dec 21, 2014)

LG G3 . Because it's newer .

Why would you want options to decide your favorite music artist ?


----------



## Ampicillin (Dec 21, 2014)

karandpr said:


> LG G3 . Because it's newer .
> 
> Why would you want options to decide your favorite music artist ?

Click to collapse



Oh! My bad. I misunderstood  I thought yours favorite music artist! LOL 

I mostly listen to Maroon 5. 

Who's your favorite actor?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 21, 2014)

Who needs to watch actors when you can see a comedy act by looking at society?



Am I too mean to the world?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 21, 2014)

Nope. But you missed to make a politician joke so  

Where is @androidfreak70 ?


----------



## funnypharmacist (Dec 21, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Slimkat & OmniROM.
> 
> Same.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



CM12 

What does a bacteria think about antibacterials?

Sent from my Lollipop-ed Xperia L


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 21, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> Only if Ichigo, Rukia, Renji and Kenpachi were to defect to Slam Dunk
> 
> Why did Sony really cancel the release of _The Interview_?

Click to collapse



Because sony has been treated by the unknown hackers, the brain behind all the treatments against Sony.

Who are the hackers of Sony?

Sent from my i9100 running gingerbread.


----------



## karandpr (Dec 21, 2014)

I like to call myself hacker of Sony. Since I rooted Sony device.

Are you hacker of Samsung?


----------



## Hannah Stern (Dec 21, 2014)

*(I'm NOT a nerd!)*



Skellyyy said:


> So basically, I've seen this on multiple forums before and hadn't seen it done on XDA yet, so I thought I would start it.
> 
> It's simple, you answer the question to the previous post, then ask your own question. The question can be about anything you want. I'll get it off to a start...
> 
> Why is the sky blue?

Click to collapse



Because of the Light Waves.
At Daylight, the sun is more overhead us, so there was something ~~~~~ and blue colour (Wavelength about 480nm) have a better chance to reach us.

But at evening, the sky is more yellow, orange or even red because the shorter wavelength (higher frequencies) have less chance to reach us. Longer wavelengths have a better chance there.(if no clouds are there :laugh: lol)

The same is with ocean water. It does reflect the Sky *a little bit* but also produces itself.

*P*lease, don't blame me, if what i tell is wrong!


My question lol: Why were the programmers of Andorid not quite right in the head while programming Android 4.4.2? 


If Android KitKat Ruined your phone, post here: [LINK]

---------- Post added at 19:01 ---------- Previous post was at 18:50 ----------




Jesse72 said:


> Who needs to watch actors when you can see a comedy act by looking at society?
> 
> 
> 
> *Am I t*oo mean to the World?

Click to collapse



i don't think so.

Congrats! 16.ooo-th Post!
Post-ID 57649639

http://forums.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=57649639


Question: Why do SmartphoneManufacturers always make the SAME MISTAKE for their Camera Firmwire?

Please, make a Better Camaera Firmware (in future)!► [So-Called _„Ƶoom“_]    *[*Slow Motion Output File*]*
Why can't you press _*a*ny_ -Button in this thread? 







 ◄?


----------



## ludeawakening (Dec 21, 2014)

You're gonna have to prove to me you aren't a NERD Lol. But even if you are, I see no problem with it at all. 


Hannah Stern said:


> My question lol:Why were the programmers of Andorid not quite right in the head while programming Android 4.4.2?

Click to collapse



Very good and accurate answer on why the sky is blue. It goes for all colors also. What ever color is seen is the color that is reflected, and the color our eyes depict it as. <- (super simple dumbed down reasoning because my head hurts)
As for your question. I'm not quiet sure why they aren't right in the head for 4.4.2, but honestly, are any of us actually sane, who will sit and dissect this OS for hours? Haha

Alright my question: Hmmm.... alrighty I have one. Are the anime lovers who watch BLEACH ready to actually see Ichigo with two Zanpakuto's? 
Now that is random.


----------



## karandpr (Dec 22, 2014)

In anime,  not really. He has barely used his bankai in manga. We will have to wait for a major fight.

Which question should I answer next?


----------



## Ampicillin (Dec 22, 2014)

funnypharmacist said:


> CM12
> 
> What does a bacteria think about antibacterials?
> 
> Sent from my Lollipop-ed Xperia L

Click to collapse



Ha-ha! ROFLMAO  It depends what bacteria you're talking about i.e circular/rods/spiral/Pleomorphic etc All bacteria have cell walls but exception is Mycoplasma so Mycoplasma thinks different when Antibacterial hits them  Haha Others Maybe think wish we could develop the resistant against the antibacterials and make our cell wall unbreakable! :laugh: 

What flirty question should I ask my crush?


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 22, 2014)

maheshpatel said:


> Ha-ha! ROFLMAO  It depends what bacteria you're talking about i.e circular/rods/spiral/Pleomorphic etc All bacteria have cell walls but exception is Mycoplasma so Mycoplasma thinks different when Antibacterial hits them  Haha Others Maybe think wish we could develop the resistant against the antibacterials and make our cell wall unbreakable! :laugh:
> 
> What flirty question should I ask my crush?

Click to collapse



"Where have you been all the time? 
I didn't had to date all the previous girls if met you earlier, what a waste of time and what a beautiful moment now isn't ?"

Makes sense?

Sent from my i9100 running gingerbread.


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes it does make sense.

Still on gingerbread? :/


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 22, 2014)

Vivek_Neel said:


> Yes it does make sense.
> 
> Still on gingerbread? :/

Click to collapse



Haha no i'm back on gingerbread. I have run'd 5.0 so far on my S2 and KK on my tablets. 

I use for IM ( Instant Messaging ) my blackberry and my S2 for tapatalk>9GAG>KIK>Music>videos. For my S2's usage is gingerbread the best! _It's really battery friendly _ .

And for gingerbread incompatible apps/games am i using my tablets or iPod Touch 5G.

I'm really enjoying GB 2.3 so far.

Still on LG G2?
Sent from my i9100 running gingerbread.


----------



## karandpr (Dec 22, 2014)

Nope .

Still in shower ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 22, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Nope .
> 
> Still in shower ?

Click to collapse



Nope

Can you make some goooood questions mate? Make some that people are really intrested in  would be nice 

Sent from my i9100 running gingerbread.


----------



## Andrea993 (Dec 22, 2014)

nope 

How old are you?


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 22, 2014)

16.

Same question.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 23, 2014)

35, older than all you youngins here 

Who's looking forward to Christmas? 

From my S3 running BlissStalk


----------



## karandpr (Dec 23, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Nope
> 
> Can you make some goooood questions mate? Make some that people are really intrested in  would be nice
> 
> Sent from my i9100 running gingerbread.

Click to collapse



Hmmm.......People really interested in....on an android site....hmm...apple bashing ? android worshipping ? Nexus and SD cards ?I will go with this one ...

Is android wayyyyyyyyyyyyy better than iOS ?



ShapesBlue said:


> 35, older than all you youngins here
> 
> Who's looking forward to Christmas?
> 
> From my S3 running BlissStalk

Click to collapse



Me .

Are you sleepy ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes. Is out really with staying up till almost 11pm to watch the movie groundhog day?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 23, 2014)

I would wait to watch movie about groundhogs .

Were there baby groundhogs in the movie ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 23, 2014)

karandpr said:


> I would wait to watch movie about groundhogs .
> 
> Were there baby groundhogs in the movie ?

Click to collapse



No there was only one groundhog, it's s good movie 

What are you doing today? 

From my S3 running BlissStalk


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 23, 2014)

Nothing

Am just gonna take bath for now.

How about nandroid instead of android?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 23, 2014)

Vivek_Neel said:


> Nothing
> 
> Am just gonna take bath for now.
> 
> How about nandroid instead of android?

Click to collapse



na na na na na na katamari damacy ...

Best earworm according to you ?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 24, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> 35, older than all you youngins here
> 
> Who's looking forward to Christmas?
> 
> From my S3 running BlissStalk

Click to collapse



Those who makes money off it i.e. Retailers, Christian organisations,.... etc

What's the point of this thread?


----------



## Ampicillin (Dec 24, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> Those who makes money off it i.e. Retailers, Christian organisations,.... etc
> 
> What's the point of this thread?

Click to collapse



Just kill some time and increase few posts I guess! 

What would you do if you could be invisible for one whole day?


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 24, 2014)

See attachment.

Same question.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## karandpr (Dec 24, 2014)

Get a tandem bike and cycle around my city. Scaring everyone on the way.

Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 24, 2014)

I'd go see all the people who doubted me when I was growing up, oh I'd also want to see a few people who I really don't like 

How's the weather looking for Christmas where you are? 

From my S3 running BlissStalk


----------



## karandpr (Dec 24, 2014)

ShapesBlue said:


> I'd go see all the people who doubted me when I was growing up, oh I'd also want to see a few people who I really don't like
> 
> How's the weather looking for Christmas where you are?
> 
> From my S3 running BlissStalk

Click to collapse



4 degrees Celsius. Wet and cold . No snow. Lot of festivities though .

What about you ?


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 25, 2014)

Like 26-33 degrees celsius here because my country is located at equator line.

How about you?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## ShadowLea (Dec 25, 2014)

4°C and a clear sky now. There's been some dark grey clouds and dreadful rain all day. 

What's on the menu today? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Dec 26, 2014)

Pulled pork sandwiches, mashed potatoes & gravy with corn & hot cheetos, and applesauce

Hot, exciting bad girl who will surely do irrepairrable damage to your life
                or
Tame, plain good girl you can count on for the rest of you bored sh*tless existance?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 26, 2014)

Interesting question. Maybe keep looking for someone better. I have patience.



Did I just completely ruin the point of that question?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 28, 2014)

No love for this thread for two days ?



Is that a record? Where's everyone?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 28, 2014)

I though I answered it ...Stupid Tapatalk....The answer is "yes". Also it's a record. 

Where is @ShapesBlue ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 28, 2014)

karandpr said:


> I though I answered it ...Stupid Tapatalk....The answer is "yes". Also it's a record.
> 
> Where is @ShapesBlue ?

Click to collapse



I'm alive, just enjoying time off from work and from social media all together 

The real question is where is @androidfreak70? 

From my S3 running BlissStalk


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Dec 28, 2014)

He maybe left for "JFK to Hearthrow" flight.

Why wasn't I here?



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 28, 2014)

Cause.........dunno



Where is everyone else?


----------



## danishaznita (Dec 29, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Cause.........dunno
> 
> 
> 
> Where is everyone else?

Click to collapse



Sleeping maybe ? 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 PM ----------




luqman98 said:


> Like 26-33 degrees celsius here because my country is located at equator line.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Isnt it khatulistiwa ? xD 
Sekarang 24C btw 

How is your day ? 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 29, 2014)

My day was fairly good. Very windy weather though.



Anybody else having weird seasons where they live?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 29, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> My day was fairly good. Very windy weather though.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else having weird seasons where they live?

Click to collapse



Its like that all the time in upstate NY. There have been days where we've had all 4 seasons

Has anyone played the new call of Duty game? 

From my S3 running BlissStalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 29, 2014)

Not me.i don't really like shooter games. Love racing games though.



Favourite video game?


----------



## arif41 (Dec 29, 2014)

Current favorite, Leo's fortune and Dota 2. 

You?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 29, 2014)

Grim Fandango

Will there be a sequel of Grim Fandango ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 30, 2014)

karandpr said:


> Grim Fandango
> 
> Will there be a sequel of Grim Fandango ?

Click to collapse





No idea, don't even know what grim fandango is.



Would you care to enlighten me?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 30, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> No idea, don't even know what grim fandango is.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you care to enlighten me?

Click to collapse



It's a game about a grim reaper . It turns out he is a bad poet ,communist and pigeon hunter too. Adventure game by Lucas arts  .There are mexican sombreros involved too. 

Will you wear a sombrero ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 30, 2014)

If its one of those corn chip ones, with the guacamole, definitely!



Do you like Mexican food?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 30, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> If its one of those corn chip ones, with the guacamole, definitely!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like Mexican food?

Click to collapse



Yes .

Do you like funny hats ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 30, 2014)

Not really into dress ups.



Do you like the new BlackBerry passport?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 31, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> Not really into dress ups.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like the new BlackBerry passport?

Click to collapse



I like Blackberries ...I don't need a passport to eat them

Do you like the new blueberry jam ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 31, 2014)

I had blueberries for lunch, with other stuff of course!



What's your favourite fruit?


----------



## LouRock (Dec 31, 2014)

Jesse72 said:


> I had blueberries for lunch, with other stuff of course!
> 
> 
> 
> What's your favourite fruit?

Click to collapse



Avocado. 

What's your favorite vegetable?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 31, 2014)

French Beans

Same?


----------



## LouRock (Dec 31, 2014)

Only if their sautéed in butter, onion and garlic. 

What country are you from?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 31, 2014)

India.

Is it new year at your place ?


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes, after I've experienced blackout for 4-5 days (caused by flooding) at my home. Electric is up now.

Same question.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## hippopotaplatypus (Dec 31, 2014)

yes.
what is your favorite color?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 1, 2015)

Don't have one.



Is running out of questions a sign I have been posting in this thread for too long?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 1, 2015)

Its a sign of old age. Time for you to retire to the hills and preach to people.

Will you do that?


----------



## LouRock (Jan 1, 2015)

I already preach to people about The Way, The Truth, and The Life. 

Do you believe in God?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 1, 2015)

No. 

What is your favourite song? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exebreez (Jan 2, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> What is your favourite song?

Click to collapse



_Enjoy the Silence_ from Depeche Mode

What language do you want to learn if you have to?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 2, 2015)

exebreez said:


> What language do you want to learn if you have to?

Click to collapse



Oh, tough one, I already speak 7 languages.... Well, 9 if you count fictional ones. 

I've always wanted to learn Mandarin. 

Same question. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stratosk21 (Jan 2, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Oh, tough one, I already speak 7 languages.... Well, 9 if you count fictional ones.
> 
> I've always wanted to learn Mandarin.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd say German. I only know 3 languages lol. 

Same question.


----------



## karandpr (Jan 2, 2015)

Japanese ,so I can watch anime raw ...

What's your new year resolution ?


----------



## arif41 (Jan 2, 2015)

540x960. 

You?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 2, 2015)

To revoke the law of gravity 

Will it work ?


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope.

You?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## LouRock (Jan 3, 2015)

Maybe. 


What's your best XDA memory?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2015)

Umm, I'm sorta newish here. Dunno.



Same (I'm out of questions)


----------



## karandpr (Jan 3, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Umm, I'm sorta newish here. Dunno.
> 
> 
> 
> Same (I'm out of questions)

Click to collapse



No such thing...

Whats up with XDA and Indian black magic thing ?


----------



## LouRock (Jan 3, 2015)

karandpr said:


> No such thing...
> 
> Whats up with XDA and Indian black magic thing ?

Click to collapse





Carlos Santana. 

What is the square root of Pi?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 4, 2015)

A smaller pie.



Favourite pie flavour?


----------



## LouRock (Jan 4, 2015)

Spanish pie 

Why does E=mc2


----------



## karandpr (Jan 4, 2015)

Because Physics .


Where is @Jesse72 ?


----------



## AndroidReborn (Jan 4, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Because Physics .
> 
> 
> Where is @Jesse72 ?

Click to collapse



With James27 and Meowth22

Why do you like this thread?

Sent from my awesome Nexus 4 running SimpleAOSP with AK500. Bazinga!


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 4, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Because Physics .
> 
> 
> Where is @Jesse72 ?

Click to collapse





Here of course!

Dunno why I didn't get a notification of my mention though.





AndroidReborn said:


> With James27 and Meowth22
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Dunno, it's just naturally good. 



Any news on @androidfreak70 yet?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 4, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Here of course!
> 
> Dunno why I didn't get a notification of my mention though.

Click to collapse


@Jesse72 @Jesse72 @Jesse72 @Jesse72 @Jesse72 @Jesse72 @Jesse72 @Jesse72

How many notifications did you get ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 4, 2015)

karandpr said:


> @Jesse72 @Jesse72 @Jesse72 @Jesse72 @Jesse72 @Jesse72 @Jesse72 @Jesse72
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





1 so far. Be patient.



Edit: Nevermind, that notification was because I was quoted, not mentioned.


----------



## bhumik147 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Yeah*



Jesse72 said:


> Not me.i don't really like shooter games. Love racing games though.
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite video game?

Click to collapse



MGS : ground zeroes for now  and all gta series + nfs rivals


----------



## karandpr (Jan 4, 2015)

I love vanilla ice cream dipped with chocolate sauce .

Whats up with people forgetting to ask questions ?

I have pinged @androidfreak70...

It seems he hasn't logged in since december


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hey! Still waiting for my notifications.... I'm looking at you tapatalk, outlook and xda......grrrrr



Here's my question:

Umm......arrrrrrr........*lightbulb moment* What's your favourite sport?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 4, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Hey! Still waiting for my notifications.... I'm looking at you tapatalk, outlook and xda......grrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I love to watch football and cricket...I like playing basketball though...

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 4, 2015)

Motorsports, especially V8 supercars.



Do you love BBQs?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 4, 2015)

Never went to one so dunno ...

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 4, 2015)

Best way to cook. Can cook a barbie (BBQ) for any occasion in Straya, from having mates over to a wedding!



Why is this thread still existing when there was another one already before this one was started?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=824669

Mentioned in post 17 of this thread


----------



## karandpr (Jan 4, 2015)

cos these threads have cooler people

When will androidfreak70 return ?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jan 4, 2015)

Hopefully soon 

How was your day today?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 5, 2015)

Okish... Was bored 

What's up ?


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm fine even though I've just corrupted my Gran Turismo 4 savegame.

Same question.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## dudethisblows (Jan 5, 2015)

Not a lot.  I'm somewhat irritated because I normally have a decent handle on tech stuff and yet this is just all over my head.


why do people do so many things that don't make sense?



luqman98 said:


> I'm fine even though I've just corrupted my Gran Turismo 4 savegame.
> 
> Same question.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## huggs (Jan 5, 2015)

Because they're idiots, or don't stop to think before they act.

Why is the sky blue?

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## karandpr (Jan 6, 2015)

Scattering of light ..

Alpacas or Llama ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 6, 2015)

Sheep!



Why do I suddenly become a troll as soon as I get on the internet?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 6, 2015)

It has to do with not getting 24x7 internet...

Sheep or Goats ?


----------



## tech-nik (Jan 6, 2015)

Sheep!

Answer YES or NO.  Does everyone in this forum know that you are an idiot?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes. Everyone on forum knows you are an idiot. 

Sounds good  ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 6, 2015)

Good enough for me.

Am I patriotic or racist?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 6, 2015)

A troll

Can @Jesse72 achieve troll level of Izaya Orihara ?


----------



## dohnkendall (Jan 6, 2015)

Depends on the weather.

Who has the secret to time travel?

Supercharged Nokia 918


----------



## BerndM14 (Jan 6, 2015)

dohnkendall said:


> Depends on the weather.
> 
> Who has the secret to time travel?
> 
> Supercharged Nokia 918

Click to collapse



Yes he does.

Are you bored?
(I see you replying to most off-topic discussions...  )


----------



## dohnkendall (Jan 6, 2015)

BerndM14 said:


> Yes he does.
> 
> Are you bored?
> (I see you replying to most off-topic discussions...  )

Click to collapse



Yeah...pretty bored. Thought I'd indulge on the fun side of XDA tonight.

Who's with me?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 7, 2015)

Me

Same


----------



## karandpr (Jan 7, 2015)

Pinch 

Why does the dude above have two signatures ?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 7, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Pinch
> 
> Why does the dude above have two signatures ?

Click to collapse



because he can. 

can you give meaning for X. D. A?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 7, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> because he can.
> 
> can you give meaning for X. D. A?

Click to collapse



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O2_Xda... Forums were created for this phone.

Whats the meaning of life ?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 7, 2015)

karandpr said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O2_Xda... Forums were created for this phone.
> 
> Whats the meaning of life ?

Click to collapse



"To experience"

What is the most powerful feeling?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 7, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> "To experience"
> 
> What is the most powerful feeling?

Click to collapse



Greed or Avarice

Same


----------



## BerndM14 (Jan 7, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Greed or Avarice
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Fear

How do you define powerful?


----------



## dohnkendall (Jan 7, 2015)

BerndM14 said:


> Fear
> 
> How do you define powerful?

Click to collapse



pow·er·ful
ˈpou(ə)rfəl/
adjective
1.having great power or strength.
"a fast, powerful car"

How do you use power?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 8, 2015)

To charge my phone and laptops .Also to run my computer.

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 8, 2015)

To control inferior beings, aka siblings.

Same


----------



## LouRock (Jan 9, 2015)

To charge mobile devices. 

How can something come from nothing?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 9, 2015)

Magic



Is magic real?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 9, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Magic
> 
> 
> 
> Is magic real?

Click to collapse



yes and no.  yes,  in the sense that a technology that is far beyond comprehension,  will seem as if real magic to the observer. eg showing our android to a cave man would seem like magic to him. No  because all magic has a trick or technology.  

question : what happened before "the big bang"


----------



## dohnkendall (Jan 9, 2015)

The Little Bang.

What happened to common sense?


----------



## BerndM14 (Jan 9, 2015)

HTC patented it for itself, hence why it's lacking these days.

How can anyone NOT know this?


----------



## dohnkendall (Jan 9, 2015)

BerndM14 said:


> How can anyone NOT know this?

Click to collapse



Because North Korea's internet was down.

How many rain drops fell on Main Street in Toronto, Ontario, Canada on June 20th, 1984?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 9, 2015)

999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999 give or take 999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999



Do you take my word as gospel?


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 10, 2015)

Nope.

Which internet package did you use now?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## dohnkendall (Jan 10, 2015)

luqman98 said:


> Which internet package did you use now?

Click to collapse



Trick question: I can't have "had used" something "now"... That doesn't make tense sense. 

What is the answer to Life, the universe and everything?


----------



## huggs (Jan 10, 2015)

There are actually 4 answers to that question, in no particular order:

1. Nothing in this Universe can be created or destroyed. It can only change forms.
2. It is what it is.
3. Don't worry, be happy.
4. You can never really be sure of anything.

Where did music come from?

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 10, 2015)

Dunno...


dohnkendall said:


> Trick question: I can't have "had used" something "now"... That doesn't make tense sense.

Click to collapse



English is my second language... thats why I've some grammartical errors.

Same question.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## froynLayven (Jan 10, 2015)

Same reason ppl ask questions that really dont have answers to them.

Sent from my SPH-M830 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 10, 2015)

Is Google searching security cameras unethical?


----------



## stratosk21 (Jan 10, 2015)

luqman98 said:


> Dunno...
> English is my second language... thats why I've some grammartical errors.
> 
> Same question.
> ...

Click to collapse



Just to correct you, you should be saying 'what internet package are you using right now'. It's just to correct you, no offense meant [emoji2] .


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 10, 2015)

alexbrian21 said:


> Just to correct you, you should be saying 'what internet package are you using right now'. It's just to correct you, no offense meant [emoji2] .

Click to collapse



nil. 
whats your question??


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 10, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Is Google searching security cameras unethical?

Click to collapse





Here's my question as it hasn't been answered yet.


----------



## karandpr (Jan 11, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Here's my question as it hasn't been answered yet.

Click to collapse



Define your ethics and then decide whether it's ethical. 

Sounds legit ?

Edit: @androidfreak70 is alive. He is  busy  or something. He has sent his regards to everyone here.


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 11, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Define your ethics and then decide whether it's ethical.
> 
> Sounds legit ?
> 
> Edit: @androidfreak70 is alive. He is  busy  or something. He has sent his regards to everyone here.

Click to collapse





Busy on what? That's the most important question to answer right?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 11, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Busy on what? That's the most important question to answer right?

Click to collapse



No idea. You can PM him and ask though .

Is @androidfreak70  secretly batman ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 11, 2015)

karandpr said:


> No idea. You can PM him and ask though .
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





No idea. You can PM him and ask though.?



Will @androidfreak70 reply to this thread to give us all the answers to our questions?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 11, 2015)

Nope..That will kill all the fun

Will xda crash today ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 11, 2015)

I hope not.



Will I look stupid if I carry 2 phones around everywhere?


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Jan 11, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I hope not.
> 
> 
> 
> Will I look stupid if I carry 2 phones around everywhere?

Click to collapse



In my opinion, no.

Do you play Osu?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 11, 2015)

Never heard of it.



What's your age?


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 11, 2015)

16.

Your occupation?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## NightRaven49 (Jan 11, 2015)

A part time waiter. Soon to be a student again. 



MikeFoxclaw said:


> Do you play Osu?

Click to collapse



Do you play Jubeat?


----------



## dohnkendall (Jan 11, 2015)

Never heard of it.

Who shot JR?


----------



## BerndM14 (Jan 11, 2015)

Someone that didn't like him

Who killed Roger Rabbit?


----------



## m0_ty (Jan 12, 2015)

*Pycñn*



BerndM14 said:


> Someone that didn't like him
> 
> Who killed Roger Rabbit?

Click to collapse



Michael Jordan.



Python or C++? Why?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 12, 2015)

Python cos I like scripting 

Python or Cobra ?


----------



## Pyronn (Jan 12, 2015)

Cobra!!

Sprite or 7up?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 12, 2015)

Sprite

Mangoes or Peanuts ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 12, 2015)

Love both!



Prefer hot or cold weather?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 12, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Love both!
> 
> 
> 
> Prefer hot or cold weather?

Click to collapse



Medium weather.

Will you stop bumping new year thread ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 13, 2015)

Only once my point has been made.



Do you believe in reality?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 13, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Only once my point has been made.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe in reality?

Click to collapse



whose reality are we talking about ?


----------



## primetechv2 (Jan 13, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Only once my point has been made.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe in reality?

Click to collapse




No. I am a scientology. I believe in scientologist .

Can you prove you are real?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 13, 2015)

primetechv2 said:


> No. I am a scientology. I believe in scientologist .
> 
> Can you prove you are real?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no,  not really.  real and reality is only a perception. we act daily as if we would never die,  but we all die.  the brain is always tricking us.  when u walk into a room, u think u see everything,  in fact you see a bit and your brain actually generates alot of your vision around you.  our bodies look solid,  but we are actually 99% "space" as there is massive space between protons and electrons in atoms of ur body. alot of people don't realise that. so "real" things are not really what they seem in reality. 

what is the most important thing in this life?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 13, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> no,  not really.  real and reality is only a perception. we act daily as if we would never die,  but we all die.  the brain is always tricking us.  when u walk into a room, u think u see everything,  in fact you see a bit and your brain actually generates alot of your vision around you.  our bodies look solid,  but we are actually 99% "space" as there is massive space between protons and electrons in atoms of ur body. alot of people don't realise that. so "real" things are not really what they seem in reality.
> 
> what is the most important thing in this life?

Click to collapse



Chocolate Ice cream

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 13, 2015)

Happiness



Same


----------



## karandpr (Jan 13, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Happiness
> 
> 
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Salt

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 13, 2015)

Food



Same


----------



## karandpr (Jan 13, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Food
> 
> 
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Salt in food

Same


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jan 13, 2015)

Oxygen 

Same!


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 13, 2015)

Circle work



Same


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 13, 2015)

health

same


----------



## mosek (Jan 13, 2015)

right now... toilet paper 

same question


----------



## karandpr (Jan 13, 2015)

Toilet

Same


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jan 13, 2015)

XDA,

Same..same. Where is the parent question?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 13, 2015)

Somewhere on last page .

What was the last question ?


----------



## dohnkendall (Jan 13, 2015)

It was "where is the parent question"

Whose line is it anyway?


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 13, 2015)

Yours? duh...?
What's your New year's resolution?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 13, 2015)

To have fun



Is it an achievable goal?


----------



## dohnkendall (Jan 14, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Is it an achievable goal?

Click to collapse



All goals are achievable, otherwise they're just fantasies.

Who let the dogs out?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 14, 2015)

Baha men



What's your favourite weather?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 14, 2015)

Spring

Same


----------



## jfriend33 (Jan 14, 2015)

Deleted.


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 14, 2015)

If you say so.



Pizza or chicken?


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 14, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> If you say so.
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza or chicken?

Click to collapse



Their two totally different things.

What's the most important thing in life?

Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 14, 2015)

To believe in yourself and no matter how much you fail keep moving forward.

Same.


----------



## karandpr (Jan 14, 2015)

Pipe wrench 

Same


----------



## huggs (Jan 14, 2015)

Satisfaction

Where's the beef?

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## karandpr (Jan 14, 2015)

With Jesse72

How did @Jesse72 steal the beef ?


----------



## SteckDev (Jan 14, 2015)

*Android code*

How much code could an android code


----------



## primetechv2 (Jan 15, 2015)

karandpr said:


> With Jesse72
> 
> How did @Jesse72 steal the beef ?

Click to collapse



He beefed it up. 


SteckDev said:


> How much code could an android code

Click to collapse



About twenty lines of Java for every line of Python, if my Dalvik hating friends are to be believed. 


What's your credit card number?


----------



## LouRock (Jan 15, 2015)

1234 5678 9876 5432 Enjoy 

What does XDA stand for?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 15, 2015)

This is a forum for XDA phone line ups
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/O2_Xda
It's like replacing P of PDA with X where X is a variable.

Why did chicken cross the road ?


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 15, 2015)

To get confidence.

Do you snore when you sleep?


----------



## huggs (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't sleep.

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## PiggyFlooper (Jan 15, 2015)

huggs said:


> I don't sleep.
> 
> How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie pop?
> 
> Sent from my Desire 510

Click to collapse



Let's find out, uh hwun, uh two, uh thhhree, crrrck.... uh thhhree

Is there a never ending chain of mailmen delivering mail to other mailmen's mailboxes?-(*S.B.)


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 15, 2015)

I guess so?

Anybody here plays billiards?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 15, 2015)

Not me

Favorite video game ?


----------



## |>/\nte (Jan 15, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Not me
> 
> Favorite video game ?

Click to collapse



Freelancer.

Why so many people keep buying samsung devices since they complain about touchwiz's crappiness?(including everyone, not just the entire xda community)


----------



## karandpr (Jan 15, 2015)

Cellphone salesmen push samsung phones a lot. Samsung provides good incentives to sellers too. 

Are you afraid of the dark ?


----------



## skanzino (Jan 15, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Cellphone salesmen push samsung phones a lot. Samsung provides good incentives to sellers too.
> 
> Are you afraid of the dark ?

Click to collapse



No, I am not. 

Have you ever read a George RR Martin novel?


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 15, 2015)

Nope.

What do we call a pickle in a jar?

Sent from my SM-N910C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gmaster1 (Jan 15, 2015)

A pickle...?

How much longer till people will actually want to move planets?

  That's right, I'm the *premium* potaytoman and i seek the TROOOOOF! Problem?


----------



## dohnkendall (Jan 16, 2015)

gmaster1 said:


> How much longer till people will actually want to move planets?

Click to collapse



Pretty sure people want that now... But it's not like you can walk to your local PlanetJump Inc. and pick up the $99.99 special.

What is The Doctor's real name?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 16, 2015)

dohnkendall said:


> What is The Doctor's real name?

Click to collapse





Classified.



Did you miss me?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes

Name three cool colours


----------



## dohnkendall (Jan 16, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Name three cool colours

Click to collapse



That's not a question.

How do you define question?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 16, 2015)

dohnkendall said:


> That's not a question.
> 
> How do you define question?

Click to collapse



#define question

Whats your favorite color ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 16, 2015)

None in particular. 



Same (how original!)


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 16, 2015)

None.

Same (lazy to think of a new question)

Sent from my SM-910C using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 16, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Did you miss me?

Click to collapse



Like a puncture in my colon.


----------



## ChosenSon (Jan 16, 2015)

I don't see a question to answer.


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 16, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Did you miss me?

Click to collapse



I seriously read that in Andrew Scott's voice. _Wonderful._ ¬.¬ I need to watch less telly.

Oh, and the answer is no. 

Better choice for a new colour wallpaper, Cyan blue or Lime green? _Don't_ ask what happened to the previous one.


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 16, 2015)

Lime green imo. Cyan blue is just too bright.

Windows or MacOS?

Sent from my SM-910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ChosenSon (Jan 16, 2015)

Barbarian-King said:


> Lime green imo. Cyan blue is just too bright.
> 
> Windows or MacOS?
> 
> Sent from my SM-910C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Windows.  By far.  Because Mac OS doesn't have a task  bar.  Yes, it has a dock, but the dock doesn't show multiple instances of the same program without hovering.  Super inefficient, and I can't stand it.

What's your favorite game app?


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 16, 2015)

Clash of Clans

Same

Sent from my SM-910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 16, 2015)

Lots, including this really addictive game on IOS, boom.



Same


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 17, 2015)

The Room

same


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 17, 2015)

nifaelmasri said:


> you can post here? to increase post count?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well if I were you I would make my 10 posts on topics/sections where I can actually help somebody not just sitting here in the Off-Topics. [emoji3]

What is your favorite android version from all that came out since the beginning?

Sent from my SM-910C using Tapatalk


----------



## crazydip (Jan 18, 2015)

Barbarian-King said:


> What is your favorite android version from all that came out since the beginning?

Click to collapse



4.4.4, except for the idiotic silence issue on Nexus 4. Will switch to 5.0 because it's newer and the bug seems to be fixed.

If you could change one thing in Android to make it better, what would it be?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 18, 2015)

Add the option to choose our own theme colours. 

It may sound silly, but Android is all about the ability to customize and make your own decisions. Seems odd that something so basic isn't included. Even classic phones had themes. 

Greatest song ever produced? 



nifaelmasri said:


> you can post here? to increase post count?

Click to collapse



No. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 18, 2015)

Eminem - Stan (the live version with Elton John not with Dido)

Same

Sent from my SM-910C using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jan 18, 2015)

Surfin' Bird by The Trashmen

Same


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 18, 2015)

Erm another great song is 2Pac - Dear Mama

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 19, 2015)

So many, so I will just say holloback girl by Gwen Stefani



Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 19, 2015)

Free Bird by Lynyrd Skynyrd 

Same 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## arif41 (Jan 19, 2015)

No Surprises by Radiohead

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 19, 2015)

Derr, I already answered ?



Is it time for a new question?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 19, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Derr, I already answered ?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it time for a new question?

Click to collapse



Yes for sure it is 

Who's the best rock band of all time? 

From my CM11 S3


----------



## PureLogic (Jan 19, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Yes for sure it is
> 
> Who's the best rock band of all time?
> 
> From my CM11 S3

Click to collapse




One Direction, of course.


Is Gandalf gay?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 19, 2015)

PureLogic said:


> One Direction, of course.

Click to collapse





DARN IT!! YOU MADE ME SPIT THE COKE I WAS DRINKING ALL OVER MY KEYBOARD!!

Grrrrrrrr


----------



## karandpr (Jan 19, 2015)

Will @Jesse72 buy a new keyboard ?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 19, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Will @Jesse72 buy a new keyboard ?

Click to collapse



guess no. 

why do people like obe directory.. i mean one direction?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 19, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> guess no.
> 
> why do people like obe directory.. i mean one direction?

Click to collapse





Cause their deaf and think good looks = singing talent.



Recommend me a new keyboard?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 19, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Cause their deaf and think good looks = singing talent.
> 
> 
> 
> Recommend me a new keyboard?

Click to collapse



Logitech Wireless Touch Keyboard K400r

Will you buy a mouse with that ?


----------



## FunToCreate (Jan 19, 2015)

No, because I don't need one 8D

Is internet eternal?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 19, 2015)

FunToCreate said:


> No, because I don't need one 8D
> 
> Is internet eternal?

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure some new technology will come and replace it, just like the telephone, tv, radio and fax

Any progressive rock songs that you recommend?


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 19, 2015)

Don't know any.

If you were to choose between a great long lasting relationship or focusing on your life goals, which one would you choose?

Sent from my SM-910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 19, 2015)

Barbarian-King said:


> Don't know any.
> 
> If you were to choose between a great long lasting relationship or focusing on your life goals, which one would you choose?
> 
> Sent from my SM-910C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Easy choice. Life goals. I'm asexual and aromantic, relationships are of no importance to me.

If you had to loose one sense, which would it be? (one of the five physical senses. Common sense doesn't count.) 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huggs (Jan 20, 2015)

Smell. I already have a really weak sense of taste & smell, so I wouldn't be losing much.

How long until we have the neural technology to integrate computers into our central nervous systems, and be able to see and hear data from the internet directly, without a screen or speakers or mouse & keyboard?

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 20, 2015)

huggs said:


> Smell. I already have a really weak sense of taste & smell, so I wouldn't be losing much.
> 
> How long until we have the neural technology to integrate computers into our central nervous systems, and be able to see and hear data from the internet directly, without a screen or speakers or mouse & keyboard?

Click to collapse



within 10-15 years. 

Which is the most powerful feeling in life? (answer in one word)


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 20, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> within 10-15 years.
> 
> Which is the most powerful feeling in life? (answer in one word)

Click to collapse



The feeling of being successful.

Same.

Sent from my SM-910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 20, 2015)

From an objective point of view, I'd say Guilt. While joy, succes and other positive feelings can empower you, guilt can destroy a person completely. (love is a chemical reaction, it doesn't count.) 

Alright, same question. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TimmyStudios (Jan 20, 2015)

Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaageeeee, imho. Blondes or brunettes?


----------



## Maynard100 (Jan 20, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> From an objective point of view, I'd say Guilt. While joy, succes and other positive feelings can empower you, guilt can destroy a person completely. (love is a chemical reaction, it doesn't count.)
> 
> Alright, same question.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The most powerful feeling in life happens when you are financially stable & happiness in life. 

would u rather have a business or just work to earn a living?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 20, 2015)

TimmyStudios said:


> Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaageeeee, imho. Blondes or brunettes?

Click to collapse





Either, if their hot ?



Maynard100 said:


> The most powerful feeling in life happens when you are financially stable & happiness in life.
> 
> 
> 
> would u rather have a business or just work to earn a living?

Click to collapse



Just work. At least then you get time off, and work isn't life.



Linux, mac or pc?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 20, 2015)

PC. 

Same


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 20, 2015)

karandpr said:


> PC.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Pc because I'm used to it. But if chrome is was able to run windows apps, I'd definitely go for it. Although, it's app list is growing.

What's stopping me from putting the flappy bird apk on the play store for $5 and earning a fortune in the few minutes before it gets pulled?

Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jan 20, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Pc because I'm used to it. But if chrome is was able to run windows apps, I'd definitely go for it. Although, it's app list is growing.
> 
> What's stopping me from putting the flappy bird apk on the play store for $5 and earning a fortune in the few minutes before it gets pulled?
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The fact that you will be losing 25$ or that there are lot of other free clones .

Linux or Lynux ?


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 20, 2015)

Linux.

Windows 7/8?

Sent from my SM-910C using Tapatalk


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 20, 2015)

Windows 8... (8.1 with update 1).
Maybe I will return to Windows 7 (from recovery disk) and reupgrade to Win8.1 because of driver issue.

Same question.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 20, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Alright, same question.

Click to collapse



Self awareness.



ShadowLea said:


> From an objective point of view, I'd say Guilt. While joy, succes and other positive feelings can empower you, guilt can destroy a person completely. (love is a chemical reaction, it doesn't count.)

Click to collapse



I don't think it is meaningful to describe love as a chemical reaction. Sexual attraction might be but "love"....?

Anyway, how would you describe love?

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------




simonbigwave said:


> Which is the most powerful feeling in life? (answer in one word)

Click to collapse



Parenthood. Actually, _Grand_parenthood since that would mean one has created offspring that survived to reproductive age _and _created their own offspring. Success! :good:

How do you define success in life?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 20, 2015)

luqman98 said:


> Same question.

Click to collapse



Windows 8. 7 has too many problems when it comes to backwards compatibility for games. 



MiyagiSan said:


> I don't think it is meaningful to describe love as a chemical reaction. Sexual attraction might be but "love"....?
> 
> Anyway, how would you describe love?

Click to collapse



Dopamine and Norepinephrine. They're the chemicals your brain is flooded with that induce a state of 'love'. Dopamine is the neurochemical related to addiction, which is why people 'in love' feel so down, negative and depressed when they're not with someone. 

All emotions are chemical reactions in the brain. That's how every species' brain works. Chemicals and electrical signals. It's not glamorous or poetic, but it is truly fascinating. 

In the words of Dr. Fisher: "No wonder lovers talk all night or walk till dawn, write extravagant poetry and self-revealing e-mails, cross continents or oceans to hug for just a weekend, change jobs or lifestyles, even die for one another. Drenched in chemicals that bestow focus, stamina and vigor, and driven by the motivating engine of the brain, lovers succumb to a Herculean courting urge."

Love is also very much a modern day euphemism for possession. People are going to hate me for saying this, I know. Holding hands? oh very romantic, but traditionally a highly possessive act. The urge to claim? To 'make someone yours'? Highly possessive to want to own someone, especialy physically. The jealousy when the object of one's affection spends time with potential 'rivals'. It is a common known and scientifically proven fact that people are happier when they feel they have "influence" over their spouse. This is also why children are often a disrupting factor, because suddenly someone else is there to make a claim. Which causes a war between paternal instinct and possessive instinct. 

Of course, you should never let my scientific view of emotions and feelings ruin what makes you happy. That's a given, I have no interest in telling others how to live their lives. If it makes you happy, it makes you happy; and don't let anyone tell you it shouldn't. 



> How do you define success in life?

Click to collapse



Accomplishing the goals and ideals you've set for yourself. What counts as success for one (becoming CEO and rich) is not the same as success for another (A spouse, two kids and a nice house) or the next (earning just enough to pay the bills by practising their hobby, and having free time to do what they like.)

I'm in the latter group. For me, reproducing or becoming CEO has no value whatsoever. There are already too many people on this planet, and I don't want to waste so much of my life that I am going to one day sit in a chair and think 'If only I had done this or that when I still physically could...'. Also, I very much dislike children. 

Which annoys my mother to no end, because for her grandchildren would be the epitome of success. Which will never happen. Both because of my dislike for children and my disinterest in sex. 

---

Metric or Imperial measuring system?


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 20, 2015)

Imperial system.

Regular sized smartphone or a Phablet?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 20, 2015)

Regular.



Blackberry, IOS or Windows Phone?


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 20, 2015)

iOS, pointless to ask.

Same.

Sent from my SM-910C using Tapatalk


----------



## TheArc (Jan 21, 2015)

iOS, BlaackBerry is alright. Windows Phone OS is a little too simple.

What's your biggest fear?


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 21, 2015)

Heights.

Same.


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 21, 2015)

Pessimism



Same


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 21, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Metric or Imperial measuring system?

Click to collapse



Metric.

The Imperial system is simply crazy, wtf, made-up techno-fetishism! And there are many variants of this madness...



ShadowLea said:


> Dopamine and Norepinephrine. They're the chemicals your brain is flooded with that induce a state of 'love'. Dopamine is the neurochemical related to addiction, which is why people 'in love' feel so down, negative and depressed when they're not with someone.
> 
> All emotions are chemical reactions in the brain. That's how every species' brain works. Chemicals and electrical signals. It's not glamorous or poetic, but it is truly fascinating.

Click to collapse



I am comfortable with the "all emotions are chemical reactions in the brain" perspective. It has the helpful characteristic of being true. I am also aware that testesterone, oestrogen, dopamine, oxytocin etc play important roles in sexual attraction, empathy and attachment and other neurological processes.

I just think that saying _love is a chemical reaction_ isn't very meaningful because exactly the same can be said of guilt, joy and other positive feelings since _all feelings are chemical reactions in the brain_.

Further, "love" is a type of interpersonal relationship that can play out over very significant periods of time. That would seem to differentiate it from simple[r] chemical reactions like sexual attraction, pain, joy or fear which seek to elicit responses over a much shorter period. Instantly, if possible.



ShadowLea said:


> Love is also very much a modern day euphemism for possession. People are going to hate me for saying this, I know. Holding hands? oh very romantic, but traditionally a highly possessive act. The urge to claim? To 'make someone yours'? Highly possessive to want to own someone, especialy physically. The jealousy when the object of one's affection spends time with potential 'rivals'. It is a common known and scientifically proven fact that people are happier when they feel they have "influence" over their spouse. This is also why children are often a disrupting factor, because suddenly someone else is there to make a claim. Which causes a war between paternal instinct and possessive instinct.

Click to collapse



Not to be too pedantic but, _scientifically proven fact_ is an oxymoron. All scientific knowledge is conjectural and, all such knowledge (e.g. hypothesis and theories) is continually tested by attempts to disprove them. It will be impossible to prove them in any case.

I get the tension between love (caring interpersonal relationships - not necessarily sexual) and obsession. Between looking out for onesself and caring about others. Perhaps where one lands on the spectrum is evidence of one's emotional intelligence/maturity.



ShadowLea said:


> Accomplishing the goals and ideals you've set for yourself. What counts as success for one (becoming CEO and rich) is not the same as success for another (A spouse, two kids and a nice house) or the next (earning just enough to pay the bills by practising their hobby, and having free time to do what they like.)

Click to collapse



_Accomplishing the goals and ideals you've set for yourself_ is a fine measure and it is uncompromisingly _subjective_. I wonder if there are objective criteria..

What are objective measures of success in life?

---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 PM ----------




Jesse72 said:


> Regular.
> 
> 
> 
> Blackberry, IOS or Windows Phone?

Click to collapse



Android.

OK, Blackberry if a masked gunman or gunwoman insists I choose from that list.

If they were all open source, then Windows Phone FTW!.

Who would you rather have on your side in a fight - Rukia or Yoruichi?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 21, 2015)

Yoruichi. Every bleach character whose bankai is hidden is awesome . In the manga ,even her shikai is hidden. That makes her twice as awesome.

Am I the only one happy about the Whatsapp+ crackdown+ban ?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yoruichi. Every bleach character whose bankai is hidden is awesome . In the manga ,even her shikai is hidden. That makes her twice as awesome.
> 
> Am I the only one happy about the Whatsapp+ crackdown+ban ?

Click to collapse



Hmm...maybe? 

Thought having genuine choice is a good thing and, with recently introduced encryption the client would have become incompatible anyway..

What is the point of the WhatApp+ client ban?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 21, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Hmm...maybe?
> 
> Thought having genuine choice is a good thing and, with recently introduced encryption the client would have become incompatible anyway..
> 
> What is the point of the WhatApp+ client ban?

Click to collapse



It was a modified Whatsapp APK . Very easy to use the app for a MIM attack. 

How do you cure a headache ?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> It was a modified Whatsapp APK . Very easy to use the app for a MIM attack.
> 
> How do you cure a headache ?

Click to collapse



Depends on the cause. In most cases, an analgesic is likely to be useful. Probably won't help if the cause is that your head is pinned down under a heavy load - human or otherwise. 

If you're really clueless or pitiful, try so-called alternative medicines....like homoepathy.....sugared water can cure anything apparently....

Would F1 racing be improved or degraded if some of the drivers were female?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 21, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Depends on the cause. In most cases, an analgesic is likely to be useful. Probably won't help if the cause is that your head is pinned down under a heavy load - human or otherwise.
> 
> If you're really clueless or pitiful, try so-called alternative medicines....like homoepathy.....sugared water can cure anything apparently....
> 
> Would F1 racing be improved or degraded if some of the drivers were female?

Click to collapse



Neither. It will still be niche.

Can you invent a new sport ?


----------



## Paradoxumical (Jan 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Neither. It will still be niche.
> 
> Can you invent a new sport ?

Click to collapse



Hell no.

Do you sing in the shower?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 21, 2015)

Ahh, no. Whenever I sing all people in a 10km radius get permanent hearing damage. I don't hate my neighbours that much.



Why is this thread becoming so in-depth and serious?


----------



## oddtiki (Jan 21, 2015)

Because off-topic is love, off-topic is life.

A walk in the park or a hike in the mountain?

Sent from my SM-910C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 21, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Why is this thread becoming so in-depth and serious?

Click to collapse



Is it really?. Can't say I've noticed. :angel:

Why are most questions on this thread banal?

---------- Post added at 12:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------




Barbarian-King said:


> A walk in the park or a hike in the mountain?

Click to collapse



Hike in the mountain.

Uggs or Converse?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 22, 2015)

Uugs

Anime or soaps?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 22, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Uugs
> 
> Anime or soaps?

Click to collapse



Anime

Sceptic or Skeptic?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 22, 2015)

septic
plated or coated ?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 22, 2015)

karandpr said:


> septic

Click to collapse







karandpr said:


> septic
> plated or coated ?

Click to collapse



Plated.

Angel Falls or Huangguoshu Waterfall?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 22, 2015)

Never heard of either.



What should I do now that I put debian (Linux) on my phone?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 22, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Never heard of either.
> 
> 
> 
> What should I do now that I put debian (Linux) on my phone?

Click to collapse



Put Ubuntu on it

Will you put backtrack on your phone ?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 22, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Put Ubuntu on it
> 
> Will you put backtrack on your phone ?

Click to collapse



Umm...No.

Removable battery or unibody aluminium construction for your next smartphone?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 22, 2015)

Removable battery.



Do you generally buy low, mid, or high end phones?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 22, 2015)

High-End. Never mid or low-end. 

Strawberry or banana? 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 22, 2015)

Both, with some passionfruit, mango.....
Whoops, got a little off topic there.

Favourite country's cuisine?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 23, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Removable battery.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you generally buy low, mid, or high end phones?

Click to collapse



Flagships, just for decent camera. Today, I'd consider devices from all segments.

What benefit(s) do you get from social networking for which you are happy to ignore all the risks and downsides?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 23, 2015)

Keeping in contact. Don't use any other features.



Favourite operating system, any device?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 23, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Keeping in contact. Don't use any other features.
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite operating system, any device?

Click to collapse



Tied between Linux Mint/Windows 7. Could soon be Windows 10 (though I hate being forced into using any App Store)....

If you had a single-use, one-way time machine, where/when would you travel to? Why?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 23, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Tied between Linux Mint/Windows 7. Could soon be Windows 10 (though I hate being forced into using any App Store)....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Maybe a year behind, so I can learn from my mistakes. Otherwise, happy where I am.



Same


----------



## karandpr (Jan 23, 2015)

A century ahead . Just for lulz

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 23, 2015)

Derrrr, read above



Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 23, 2015)

I'd say a few days behind since it's only one way 

What's the one thing in the past that you've done that you wish you could take back or change? (about you or someone else) 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 23, 2015)

Dunno, there isn't really anything major I regret.



Is optimism and general ignorance of bad things good?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 23, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Dunno, there isn't really anything major I regret.
> 
> 
> 
> Is optimism and general ignorance of bad things good?

Click to collapse



Nope. Not good. Fosters a lopsided outlook that is at odds with reality...

Why - despite claims of thousand year legacies by some - do all religions lack any credible evidence of their claims?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 23, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Nope. Not good. Fosters a lopsided outlook that is at odds with reality...
> 
> Why - despite claims of thousand year legacies by some - do all religions lack any credible evidence of their claims?

Click to collapse



Atheist here . All religions have some motive behind. Humans are creatures who need motives to live & survive. Religions provide them. They are supposed to be set of rules need to be followed. The rules are open to interpretation so "leaders" can exploit those rules for their benefit.

Why is this section suddenly serious  ? What happened to funny troll questions ?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Atheist here . All religions have some motive behind. Humans are creatures who need motives to live & survive. Religions provide them. They are supposed to be set of rules need to be followed. The rules are open to interpretation so "leaders" can exploit those rules for their benefit.

Click to collapse



Just wondered about the lack of evidence. All that exists seems to be no more than even more claims in the form of so-called _testimonies_ from "witnesses" who are typically followers so have a self-interest in affirming these claims.



karandpr said:


> Why is this section suddenly serious  ? What happened to funny troll questions ?

Click to collapse



Well, those funny troll questions aren't going to ask themselves.... 

What happened to the trolls?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 23, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Just wondered about the lack of evidence. All that exists seems to be no more than even more claims in the form of so-called _testimonies_ from "witnesses" who are typically followers so have a self-interest in affirming these claims.

Click to collapse



They could be fabricated or mis interpreted . They are claims at best. You can't prove it or disprove it. Best kind of statements .



> Well, those funny troll questions aren't going to ask themselves....
> 
> What happened to the trolls?

Click to collapse


 @Jesse72 is asleep . Maybe he will be back soon...

When will @Jesse72 be awake ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 24, 2015)

karandpr said:


> @Jesse72 is asleep . Maybe he will be back soon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Umm, now? It was 2am when you mentioned me.



Who's the biggest troll on this thread?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 24, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Umm, now? It was 2am when you mentioned me.
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the biggest troll on this thread?

Click to collapse



Toss up between @karandpr and @Jesse72 (kidding of course) 

Same

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 24, 2015)

I was hoping me, but apart from me I'd say @karandpr



Same


----------



## karandpr (Jan 24, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I was hoping me, but apart from me I'd say @karandpr
> 
> 
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I am the biggest troll ...nuff said...

Why was the cow thread locked ? @TravisBean


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 24, 2015)

I wish I knew, I was just really getting into it as well.



Will @TravisBean tell is why?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 24, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I wish I knew, I was just really getting into it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Will @TravisBean tell is why?

Click to collapse



If he is online ,he will  ...
I was going to get a cow just to be a more active participant in that thread...

Will we see a cow lovers hangout on xda ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 24, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Will we see a cow lovers hangout on xda ?

Click to collapse





Maybe. Will you create it?


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 24, 2015)

Nope.

Do you have a pet?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 24, 2015)

Well, it kinda depends on your definition of 'pet'. We have one dog, some (I think 3) chickens, and about 50 head of angus cattle. We also occasionally grow a pig out to eat later ?



Are there vegetarians on this thread that will verbally kill me now?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 24, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Maybe. Will you create it?

Click to collapse



Only if you post pics of you hanging out with koalas...

Will @Jesse72 post pics of koalas ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 24, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Only if you post pics of you hanging out with koalas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Umm, since koalas live up trees and I don't, I'm more likely to get a picture of me with koalas from a zoo. I have one somewhere from when I was like 8ish. 



What's your favourite Australian animal?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 24, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> What's your favourite Australian animal?

Click to collapse



Bearded Dragon  

What's your favourite European animal? (No, the Milka cow doesn't count.)


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 24, 2015)

Dunno. Does cattle count. Mmmmm beeeeeef



Favourite food group?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 24, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Bearded Dragon
> 
> What's your favourite European animal? (No, the Milka cow doesn't count.)

Click to collapse



But I like teh cows .... 

I would go with european mink

Favorite Indian Animal ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 24, 2015)

Don't know any. 

*talks to computer* 

'google my friend, what are some indian animals'

A) 12 animals from India. 

*clicks link*



My answer: The Royal Bengal tiger looks cool.



What's with the animal questions?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 24, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> What's with the animal questions?

Click to collapse



After 16291 posts, the supply of new, interesting questions is running a bit thin. 

Chocolate Chip or Vanilla Fudge ice cream?


----------



## cascabel (Jan 24, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> After 16291 posts, the supply of new, interesting questions is running a bit thin.
> 
> Chocolate Chip or Vanilla Fudge ice cream?

Click to collapse



Vanilla over chocolate for me.

Where's that thanks button when you need it? ?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 24, 2015)

cascabel said:


> Vanilla over chocolate for me.
> 
> Where's that thanks button when you need it? ?

Click to collapse



Not in OT section ...

Should I ask some more animal questions ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 24, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Not in OT section ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Yes.



Where is the new cow thread?


----------



## cookmaster43 (Jan 25, 2015)

It's somewhere in the South. 

Where did the Forest Midget go?


----------



## ticoticox3000 (Jan 25, 2015)

cookmaster43 said:


> It's somewhere in the South.
> 
> Where did the Forest Midget go?

Click to collapse



Forest Midget goes to his mother house...?

If you had the chance to go into space, which phone would you like to take with you?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 25, 2015)

ticoticox3000 said:


> Forest Midget goes to his mother house...?
> 
> If you had the chance to go into space, which phone would you like to take with you?

Click to collapse



the oldest nokia with a battery that lasts few days. 

if you died and want to goto heaven,  but before you go,  on the way,  there are two doors you must choose.  on front one door is the devil, but guarding the other door is an angel.  but you cannot tell who is who.  they both look the same.  you are told  the angel will always tell you the truth, but the devil will always lie. one door goes to heaven, and the other goes to hell.  but both doors look the same.. .  you are only allowed to ask ONE question  to one of them to discover the door to heaven.. what do you ask?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 25, 2015)

I would wait till eternity at the footstep delaying my fate forever ...


Textbook answer



        Ask anyone , pointing towards other guy "Where will he point to if I ask him "Which is the door to heaven"" 
If you ask it to angel ,then he will point to door to hell(since devil will point to hell)
If you ask it to devil ,then he will point to door to hell(since angel will point to heaven)
You can just walk to the other door...
    


Will they send @Jesse72 to hell for trolling ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 25, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I would wait till eternity at the footstep delaying my fate forever ...
> 
> 
> Textbook answer
> ...

Click to collapse



No, the devil can't handle me. 

It's trolling the key to eternal happiness?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 25, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> No, the devil can't handle me.
> 
> It's trolling the key to eternal happiness?

Click to collapse



Only if your special lol 

Do you like Saturday night live? 

From my S3 on SlimKat


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 25, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Only if your special lol
> 
> Do you like Saturday night live?
> 
> From my S3 on SlimKat

Click to collapse





No idea what it is. 



What is the key to eternal happiness?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 25, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> No, the devil can't handle me.
> 
> It's trolling the key to eternal happiness?

Click to collapse



It's the key to short term happiness...and I am not complaining.

Will @Jesse72 get devil's job after the devil gets laid off ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 25, 2015)

karandpr said:


> It's the key to short term happiness...and I am not complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I hope so. I would be gladly accepting of the title



Where's the cow thread???


----------



## karandpr (Jan 25, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I hope so. I would be gladly accepting of the title
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the cow thread???

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/off-topic/cow-thread-farm-animals-t3012202
Here...

Will you post pics of your cattle in that thread ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 25, 2015)

Yeah. I'll post some of mine later.

Already posted a comment.



Do you love cows?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 25, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Yeah. I'll post some of mine later.
> 
> Already posted a comment.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Will the new cow thread be locked ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 25, 2015)

I hope not.



Know any good cow jokes?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes 

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 25, 2015)

Ahh, no. But I will try to find some for the cow thread.

What makes a good joke?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 27, 2015)

*with attitude* Ok, then, I'll answer it myself. hmph.



Something mean or dirty. Clean polite jokes aren't as funny as blonde jokes, racist jokes etc.



Why has no-one posted here for three days?


----------



## DJantel Ware (Jan 27, 2015)

Because noone felt like it.

Why is nobody posting pictures in here?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 27, 2015)

DJantel Ware said:


> Because noone felt like it.
> 
> Why is nobody posting pictures in here?

Click to collapse



because the threads says  ask a question not ask a picture. 

how can you be stationary and moving at the same time?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 27, 2015)

Relativity and Vectors 

Eels or narwhals ?


----------



## ksou123 (Jan 27, 2015)

Zantiszar said:


> Well its not common knowledge that  typos were invented by pirates and when youll be saying argh you really say hey you matey
> 
> Is this thread real and are we real and why am I communicating with you in the abandoned mine?
> 
> Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)

Click to collapse



It's only real once you accept it doesn't matter if it's real


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 28, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Relativity and Vectors
> 
> Eels or narwhals ?

Click to collapse



I have no clue what narwhals are so I'd have to say eels 

What is the meaning of life? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## IgnitusBoyone (Jan 28, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I have no clue what narwhals are so I'd have to say eels
> 
> What is the meaning of life?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I would argue the true meaning of life is to replicate proteins and maybe genes.  Others might think of it on a more macro scale and say to perpetuate the species. More information can be found here?
Where have all the good times gone?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 28, 2015)

IgnitusBoyone said:


> I would argue the true meaning of life is to replicate proteins and maybe genes.  Others might think of it on a more macro scale and say to perpetuate the species. More information can be found here?
> Where have all the good times gone?

Click to collapse



They are just truly long gone

What decade was your favorite? (this depends on how old you are of course) 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Jan 28, 2015)

The 2000-2010 decade 

Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 28, 2015)

karandpr said:


> The 2000-2010 decade
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



The 90s (you must be young) 

What's your favorite breakfast food? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Jan 28, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> The 90s (you must be young)
> 
> What's your favorite breakfast food?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Tea ,chocolate cake and ramen

Do androids dream of electric sheep ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 28, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Tea ,chocolate cake and ramen
> 
> Do androids dream of electric sheep ?

Click to collapse



But of course and rotten apples lol 

Do you think wireless charging is a good option? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Jan 28, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> But of course and rotten apples lol
> 
> Do you think wireless charging is a good option?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nope. It's a silly idea. 

Will people carry battery packs in future and pretend to be ghostbusters ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 28, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nope. It's a silly idea.
> 
> Will people carry battery packs in future and pretend to be ghostbusters ?

Click to collapse



Haha your funny. That was something out the 80s but no I don't think that will happen 

If you could be from a certain  decade which one would you choose? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Jan 28, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Haha your funny. That was something out the 80s but no I don't think that will happen
> 
> If you could be from a certain  decade which one would you choose?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The 1970's in past . the 2170's in future ...

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm happy where I was born. Go the 90s!



Whens your birthday?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 28, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I'm happy where I was born. Go the 90s!
> 
> 
> 
> Whens your birthday?

Click to collapse



In June 

Same 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 28, 2015)

June 22



What is the most important goal in life?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 28, 2015)

Survive 

Same


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 28, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nope. It's a silly idea.
> 
> Will people carry battery packs in future and pretend to be ghostbusters ?

Click to collapse



People have been there, done that and are now dreaming of nuclear fission (so water might becomes fuel etc)

Can you of any reason (supported by evidence) to believe in ghosts?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 28, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> People have been there, done that and are now dreaming of nuclear fission (so water might becomes fuel etc)
> 
> Can you of any reason (supported by evidence) to believe in ghosts?

Click to collapse



The fact that they defy reason is the reason they are ghosts.

Sounds like eastern philosophy ?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 28, 2015)

karandpr said:


> The fact that they defy reason is the reason they are ghosts.

Click to collapse



To "defy reason" is to be irrational....ergo...lacking reason... 



karandpr said:


> Sounds like eastern philosophy ?

Click to collapse



Those would be.....Gongs 

Why should a belief in ghosts and deities continue to be ignored or tolerated in modern society?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 28, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> To "defy reason" is to be irrational....ergo...lacking reason...

Click to collapse



Lets say humans are incapable of making sense of certain phenomenon. A string of such phenomenon can be termed as supernatural.



> Those would be.....Gongs
> 
> Why should a belief in ghosts and deities continue to be ignored or tolerated in modern society?

Click to collapse



Belief is personal matter. You don't have to ignore or tolerate it, nor does any society.

Have you seen a ghosty cow ?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 28, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Lets say humans are incapable of making sense of certain phenomenon. A string of such phenomenon can be termed as supernatural.

Click to collapse



Problem is, we _positively, definitely know_ that humans are capable of making sense (actually, nonsense) of these particular phenomenon (ghosts & dieties).....supernatural seems to be codeword for ME-DONT-KNOW! :angel:



karandpr said:


> Belief is personal matter. You don't have to ignore or tolerate it, nor does any society.

Click to collapse



[Irrational] belief ceases to be a purely personal matter when actions in the real world are driven/motivated by them. Only by confronting them (e.g. with education, public debate etc) can a society address them. 

Imagine living next to an individual who has an irrational belief that anyone wearing blue clothing is out to kill him/her...

...or one who believes an invisible presence has a list of rules by which he/she must abide and so must everyone else too!



karandpr said:


> Have you seen a ghosty cow ?

Click to collapse



Nope. Saw a roasted cow though....terrible accident

What is the minimum resolution you find acceptable on a laptop?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 29, 2015)

I like 1366x768? in my 12.5in laptop. my 7in windows 8.1 tablet is locked at 1280xWhatever, but I increased the size of the bars and stuff.



how much was the highest you've ever spent on a phone?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 29, 2015)

Around 250 USD ...Don't like high end phones. I prefer mid end phones ...

Android M or WIndows 10 ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 29, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Around 250 USD ...Don't like high end phones. I prefer mid end phones ...
> 
> Android M or WIndows 10 ?

Click to collapse



Android M, I can't stand Windows. Our pc at home updated on its own to 8.1 and I want to throw it out the window 

Same

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Jan 29, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Android M, I can't stand Windows. Our pc at home updated on its own to 8.1 and I want to throw it out the window
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Windows 10. I hate where android is going. I would actually like to see a better ROM project off the Android Fork .

Are you working right now ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 29, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Windows 10. I hate where android is going. I would actually like to see a better ROM project off the Android Fork .
> 
> Are you working right now ?

Click to collapse



Yup I work overnights. It's 2254 here 

Same 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Jan 29, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Yup I work overnights. It's 2254 here
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I am working right now too. Though it's morning here.

Do you believe in ghosts ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 29, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I am working right now too. Though it's morning here.
> 
> Do you believe in ghosts ?

Click to collapse



No, I have common sense.

Why is common sense no longer so common?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 29, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I am working right now too. Though it's morning here.
> 
> Do you believe in ghosts ?

Click to collapse



No. Complete lack of any supporting evidence.

Do ghosts from the US believe in god, allah or vishnu or ....?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 29, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> No. Complete lack of any supporting evidence.
> 
> Do ghosts from the US believe in god, allah or vishnu or ....?

Click to collapse



That's a really strange question.... I have no idea. Some people believe in each I'd imagine, I can't speak for ghosts though 

Do people from around the world make up odd questions? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Jan 29, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> No. Complete lack of any supporting evidence.
> 
> Do ghosts from the US believe in god, allah or vishnu or ....?

Click to collapse



I will ask them if I meet them ...

Should I fix an interview with a ghost ?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 29, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I will ask them if I meet them ...
> 
> Should I fix an interview with a ghost ?

Click to collapse



no.  They don't do interviews in real life. 

what is the best thing to do if you saw a ghost?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 29, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> That's a really strange question.... I have no idea. Some people believe in each I'd imagine, I can't speak for ghosts though
> 
> Do people from around the world make up odd questions?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



*Looks around for questions asked by @Jesse72 and me* *shakes head* 



simonbigwave said:


> no.  They don't do interviews in real life.
> 
> what is the best thing to do if you saw a ghost?

Click to collapse



Schedule an interview 

Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 29, 2015)

karandpr said:


> *Looks around for questions asked by @Jesse72 and me* *shakes head*
> 
> I was just messing around about the questions from around the world
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Honestly I think it would be interesting and I wouldn't be too scared 

What is your favorite song? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Jan 29, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Honestly I think it would be interesting and I wouldn't be too scared
> 
> What is your favorite song?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The WORLD by Nightmare

Am I allowed to change my favorite songs everyday ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 29, 2015)

karandpr said:


> The WORLD by Nightmare
> 
> Am I allowed to change my favorite songs everyday ?

Click to collapse



Sure why not 

Same 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 29, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> That's a really strange question.... I have no idea.

Click to collapse



:crying::highfive:

Thank you! :laugh:



ShapesBlue said:


> Do people from around the world make up odd questions?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Can't say I've noticed. 

Which THREE (or more) questions do you find _most_ odd in this thread?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 29, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Sure why not
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thats what I did ..

Favorite Linkin Park Song ?


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 29, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Thats what I did ..
> 
> Favorite Linkin Park Song ?

Click to collapse



None.

Do you use Google cardboard? If yes, you bought the official cardboard head set or made it using their tutorial?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 29, 2015)

karandpr said:


> *Looks around for questions asked by @Jesse72 and me* *shakes head*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Questions asked by Jesse72 in this thread vs karandpr's questions

Best thing to do if I saw a ghost would be to lock it down into an exclusive 60% management contract then start calling the daytime talk shows... :victory:

How much commission would you charge to be a ghost's manager or agent?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 29, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Questions asked by Jesse72 in this thread vs karandpr's questions
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









interesting comparison.

*wonders if anybody will notice if I don't answer the question*

who had the best questions/answers? Jesse72 VS karandpr, the ultimate showdown.

annnnnd @karandpr


----------



## karandpr (Jan 29, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> interesting comparison.
> 
> *wonders if anybody will notice if I don't answer the question*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Futile comparison 

I have thrice as many replies in this thread compared to @Jesse72 . Only @androidfreak70 can match my number of replies or probably BinkFeed .

When will I be champion of this thread ?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 29, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Futile comparison
> 
> I have thrice as many replies in this thread compared to @Jesse72 . Only @androidfreak70 can match my number of replies or probably BinkFeed .
> 
> When will I be champion of this thread ?

Click to collapse



When you can knock @MiyagiSan off the throne... :angel::highfive::victory:

Seriously though, what is the best question you can ask right now in this thread?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 29, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Futile comparison
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Hey, I said best not most! Get off your high horse! Anyway, I will admit I was later to this thread, but that doesn't mean my answers are worse! Besides, we're the most common posters in this thread currently. 



Disclaimer: All strong tones were intended to make a point, rather than offend. If anybody was offended, please resume sucking on your dummy, and I'll call your mother over to baby you.



Why did I even write what I did in this post?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 29, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Hey, I said best not most!

Click to collapse



I hear ya! @MiyagiSan is the champion of quality, not quantity.... 



Jesse72 said:


> Besides, we're the most common posters in this thread currently.

Click to collapse



Uh-uh. Best, not most.. 



Jesse72 said:


> Why did I even write what I did in this post?

Click to collapse



Let me guess...you checked out the _quality _of my questions? :highfive:


What qualities do you most admire in a truckstop diner's cook?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 29, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> I hear ya! @MiyagiSan is the champion of quality, not quantity....
> 
> 
> What qualities do you most admire in a truckstop diner's cook?

Click to collapse





Thanks for agreeing, sorta.........



Anyway, I admire truckstop diner's ability to make great food.



Please answer this question?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 29, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Thanks for agreeing, sorta.........
> 
> Anyway, I admire truckstop diner's ability to make great food.

Click to collapse



Hmm....was kinda expecting the answer to be..."Sanitation!" 



Jesse72 said:


> Please answer this question?

Click to collapse



Not even a question. You gotta keep that quality bar high bro, if you want @MiyagiSan's throne... :laugh:

Have you stopped wishing your questions could be as good as @MiyagiSan's questions?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 29, 2015)

Nope, because I don't wish of my questions to be at a standard as low as @migagiSan.



Is this ok?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 29, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Nope, because I don't wish of my questions to be at a standard as low as @migagiSan.

Click to collapse



A'ight. Haterz be dissin' ma smokin' Qs...



Jesse72 said:


> Is this ok?

Click to collapse



It's getting better...

What is the best question you can ask right now in this thread?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 29, 2015)

Not that one. Is peace peaceful?


----------



## TheArc (Jan 29, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Not that one. Is peace peaceful?

Click to collapse



No eventually one will find a way to create chaos from peace itself. I believe everything needs balance. The good and the bad, both make up who we are. Deep... I know right.

If you had one wish which would come true, what would it be? (Cannot as for a finite amount of wishes, as soon as you add "and" that moves to a second wish. Be straight forward.)


----------



## karandpr (Jan 29, 2015)

So many wars are claimed to be fought for world peace. Too much irony. So peace may not be peaceful ...

Unlimited supply of ice cream...

Did I miss something interesting ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 29, 2015)

karandpr said:


> So many wars are claimed to be fought for world peace. Too much irony. So peace may not be peaceful ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Only if you missed me.



Favourite icecream flavour?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 29, 2015)

Chocolate 

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 29, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Chocolate
> 
> Same

Click to collapse





Passionfruit is nice, but you can't beat choc mint.



Favourite conspiracy theory?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 29, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Passionfruit is nice, but you can't beat choc mint.
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite conspiracy theory?

Click to collapse



The Moon Landing

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 29, 2015)

karandpr said:


> The Moon Landing
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Dunno, I like lots of different ones.

Favourite outdoor activity?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 29, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Not that one. Is peace peaceful?

Click to collapse



Dunno. Haven't read it.


If you can only own three electronic devices, what would they be and why?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 29, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Dunno, I like lots of different ones.
> 
> Favourite outdoor activity?

Click to collapse



Cycling



MiyagiSan said:


> Dunno. Haven't read it.
> 
> 
> If you can only own three electronic devices, what would they be and why?

Click to collapse



My laptop , my phone and a multimeter 

Apples or Passion fruit ?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 29, 2015)

TheArc said:


> No eventually one will find a way to create chaos from peace itself. I believe everything needs balance. The good and the bad, both make up who we are. Deep... I know right.

Click to collapse



That's the problem right there. Others are bound to believe differently...



TheArc said:


> If you had one wish which would come true, what would it be? (Cannot as for a finite amount of wishes, as soon as you add "and" that moves to a second wish. Be straight forward.)

Click to collapse



Unaging immortality.

What does the presence of lightning rods, roofs, fire extinguishers etc in and around places of worship (churches, mosques, temples, synagogues etc) say about the strength of faith of those worshippers in the power of their dieties?


----------



## dohnkendall (Jan 29, 2015)

That God could turn on them at any moment.

What is the difference between an orange?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 29, 2015)

An orange is an orange but an orange is really an orange .

Should I disappear like androidfreak70 ?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 29, 2015)

jgcmurray said:


> What is the best outdated phone in your opinion (phone older than 2 years such as a mytouch4g ie glacier etc..)?

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy S2.

If you could only have one smartphone to keep and use for the next 2 years and, it must be older than 2 years old, which one would you have and why?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 29, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Samsung Galaxy S2.
> 
> If you could only have one smartphone to keep and use for the next 2 years and, it must be older than 2 years old, which one would you have and why?

Click to collapse



If the Model is over 2 years old then ,Xperia Mini Pro ,Active , Neo V  or Arc S. I develop for those device and they are the best raw nand devices . or some Xperia 2012 device which has working kexec.

Same


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 29, 2015)

Note 2. 

Because I refuse to use anything with less than 5.5", 2GB RAM, 720p and a quadcore. Even by today's standards the Note 2 specs are better than most mid-range devices.

Because I'm not feeling very inspired right now: Same question.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 29, 2015)

karandpr said:


> If the Model is over 2 years old then ,Xperia Mini Pro ,Active , Neo V  or Arc S. I develop for those device and they are the best raw nand devices . or some Xperia 2012 device which has working kexec.

Click to collapse



Ever considered developing for the Xperia Acro S? 

Does it have working kexec?



karandpr said:


> Same
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy S2/S3 running Qualcomm chips. Because they offer the best of everything - good performance, decent camera, good display, microsd slot, removable battery, plastic construction that is _more_ forgiving if the device is accidentally dropped and, being Qualcomm-based, there is decent development support for them.

Same question.


----------



## huggs (Jan 30, 2015)

HTC HD2
Because it's still the most interesting to play with, even after all these years. I wish I still had mine.

Same

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## karandpr (Jan 30, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Ever considered developing for the Xperia Acro S?
> 
> Does it have working kexec?
> 
> Same question.

Click to collapse



I don't develop for devices for which I don't own or have access to. The simple reason is that not every "enthusiast" member can generate logs effectively or be of ANY help. My dev time is severely affected due to abysmal response and weird replies. 

kexec for any emmc device would be easy .If I get Arco S to play for a month ,it would be piece of cake to port. 




huggs said:


> HTC HD2
> Because it's still the most interesting to play with, even after all these years. I wish I still had mine.
> 
> Same
> ...

Click to collapse



I would go with a Windows phone now. WIndows Lumia 635 looks good.

What are your dream phone specs ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 30, 2015)

3000gig ram, 10000gig internal storage, ara style, removable battery, micro SD, waterproof, 5.5in screen, much development.



Do you think these specs will be available within the next 10 years?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 30, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> 3000gig ram, 10000gig internal storage, ara style, removable battery, micro SD, waterproof, 5.5in screen, much development.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think these specs will be available within the next 10 years?

Click to collapse



3,000 (3gb) or 3000gb? Meaning 3tb 

And no I highly doubt those specs will ever be available 3gb already is however 

I just came across a phone coming out that has the ability to utilize two micro SD cards for a total of 256gb of external storage 

Same 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## TryHardBlueonMac (Jan 30, 2015)

Seems thread posts don't follow the OP's request very often.

To continue, and to answer dream phone specs:

In my modest dream cell phone I would like:
a 4+Ghz 6 core processor
16 to 32 GBs of Ram
Nvidia video processor of some kind, fast and DDR5.
True UHD or 8K touch screen with anti-scratch / anti-crack glass
8 band wifi
nano-HDMI in / HDMI out
Wireless charging
Screen sharing tech for presentations among more than 1 device simultaneously
Better micro 3D fractal antennas to boost signal connection resiliency for phone, GPS, Wifi, etc
Bio-safe radio emissions
Compatibility with Hologram glasses for HUD display and augmented reality games.
Easy to ROOT or Jailbreak (I hate that companies make it such a PITA to do what we want with our hardware we pay a ton of money for)

If you could have any game made into an augmented reality game for hologram glasses, what would it be and why?


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 30, 2015)

TryHardBlueonMac said:


> Seems thread posts don't follow the OP's request very often.
> 
> To continue, and to answer dream phone specs:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flappy birds.

What does XDA even stand for?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 30, 2015)

Forums for developers of  O2 XDA Windows phone series 
@Jesse72
I am curious though. Why do you need a microSD slot if you have 10TB of space...and 10TB is low anyway...

Will @Jesse72 use an enterprise server attached to his back as a phone ?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 30, 2015)

karandpr said:


> @Jesse72
> I am curious though. Why do you need a microSD slot if you have 10TB of space...and 10TB is low anyway...

Click to collapse



To maintain some ability to exchange data with users of devices with pitiful specs like....everyone else but @Jesse72 
Should be enough to transfer 1 minute clips of the 3D holographic 16K videos his camera can record. Just be grateful he's sharing files with you..



karandpr said:


> Will @Jesse72 use an enterprise server attached to his back as a phone ?

Click to collapse



Will? Like he isn't already...?






Don't you wish your smartphone was as powerful as an enterprise server?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 30, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Forums for developers of  O2 XDA Windows phone series
> @Jesse72
> I am curious though. Why do you need a microSD slot if you have 10TB of space...and 10TB is low anyway...

Click to collapse





Cause when my specs are available, apps will be massive, and I need somewhere for my por.......i mean racing videos.




MiyagiSan said:


> Will? Like he isn't already...?

Click to collapse





Hey! I'm hotter than that guy!




MiyagiSan said:


> Don't you wish your smartphone was as powerful as an enterprise server?

Click to collapse



Derrrrr





karandpr said:


> Will @Jesse72 use an enterprise server attached to his back as a phone ?

Click to collapse





Nope, my phone will always fit in my pocket, though you never said anything about a server in my pocket.....


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 30, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Derrrrr

Click to collapse



Bite me 

Brainfart, best I could do with weekend approaching... 


Here's more... :laugh:

If feline artillery (pistols, rifles, sub-machine guns etc) was available and all bigs cats (tigers, cougars, pumas, lions,...) somehow had them and knew how to use them, what changes do you expect to see in them and the world at large?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 30, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> If feline artillery (pistols, rifles, sub-machine guns etc) was available and all bigs cats (tigers, cougars, pumas, lions,...) somehow had them and knew how to use them, what changes do you expect to see in them and the world at large?

Click to collapse





what did I just read???


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 30, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> what did I just read???

Click to collapse



Is @Jesse72 Stomp!-ed?

:victory: - grammar nazis need not suggest stumped...


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 30, 2015)

@MiyagiSan, tapatalk crashes when I watch videos, so u could me bothered viewing your links.



Why is my right (phone typing) thumb ao sore?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 30, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> @MiyagiSan, tapatalk crashes when I watch videos, so u could me bothered viewing your links.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is my right (phone typing) thumb ao sore?

Click to collapse



Overusitis?

What do you think of gesture-typing keyboards like swype & the Google keyboard in late-JB/KK?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 30, 2015)

Love them, but I haven't found an android one as good as the stock Windows Phone 8.1 keyboard. Is even a world record holder (couldn't be bothered finding link)



Same


----------



## karandpr (Jan 30, 2015)

Used to use hardware keyboard . Now I use anysoftkeyboard. Don't really care about swype ...

Why did @Jesse72 cross the road ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 30, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Used to use hardware keyboard . Now I use anysoftkeyboard. Don't really care about swype ...
> 
> Why did @Jesse72 cross the road ?

Click to collapse





Cause the dumb chicken wouldn't. Grrrrr



Is roast chicken a good afternoon tea?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 30, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Cause the dumb chicken wouldn't. Grrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> Is roast chicken a good afternoon tea?

Click to collapse



Nope

Will Microsoft invest in my ROM project ?


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hopefully.

Would you eat this?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 30, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nope
> 
> Will Microsoft invest in my ROM project ?

Click to collapse



Only if "Exterminate Google!" is your tagline.


Are you interested in the choice to replace (or combine) individual in-built Google Services (e.g. search, app store, email, im, chat etc) on your Android device with services alternative providers like Microsoft, Yahoo, Mozilla, OpenWhisper Systems etc ?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes ! I would love to have an Android phone with provided gapps alternative by Microsoft.

I'm really an old school tech nerd queen. I'm using an Galaxy Alpha at the moment but today i putted CM7 on my i9100 and it's so lovely

Do you also like to take a step back to GB sometimes?

Sent from my Alpha using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 30, 2015)

luqman98 said:


> Hopefully.
> 
> Would you eat this?

Click to collapse



Not without knowing exactly what it is.

Same question.


----------



## huggs (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes I'll eat it.

Is there ever gonna be an open source mobile OS that will rival Android?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 30, 2015)

Only of Windows phone goes open source, or android becomes bad.. Otherwise, probably not. 

Do you think that the iPhone will soon go out of business due to lack of innovation?


----------



## Nifel (Jan 30, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Do you think that the iPhone will soon go out of business due to lack of innovation?

Click to collapse



I do, one thing that I actually hate about IOS is that it always looks the same, that is one of the reasons I love android system 

Favorite TV serie?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 30, 2015)

Nifel said:


> I do, one thing that I actually hate about IOS is that it always looks the same, that is one of the reasons I love android system
> 
> Favorite TV serie?

Click to collapse



I don't know what a tv serie is. 

Favourite android keyboard?


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hackers Keyboard!!!!

Same qquestion.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## huggs (Jan 31, 2015)

Ultra Keyboard

Which launcher has the most/best customization options?

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 31, 2015)

Nova maybe, due to third party support.



Favourite launcher?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 31, 2015)

Nemus before they went missing,DX Home before they pulled out of play store , Launcher Pro before it got old ..I will go with Nova...

Same


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 31, 2015)

Stock Sony launcher & Holo Launcher..

Same question.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 31, 2015)

luqman98 said:


> Stock Sony launcher & Holo Launcher..
> 
> Same question.

Click to collapse



none really .using Google launcher for now. 

lollipop or kitkat?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 31, 2015)

Can I choose JellyBean 4.2 ?

JellyBean or Gingerbread ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 31, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Can I choose JellyBean 4.2 ?
> 
> JellyBean or Gingerbread ?

Click to collapse



JellyBean 

Watching a movie on TV or at the movies? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Jan 31, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> JellyBean
> 
> Watching a movie on TV or at the movies?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



At the movies 

Same


----------



## c1scolici (Jan 31, 2015)

Depends on movie..

Aliens, exist or not ?


----------



## Maynard100 (Jan 31, 2015)

c1scolici said:


> Depends on movie..
> 
> Aliens, exist or not ?

Click to collapse



It does not exists.

Are you in love?


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Jan 31, 2015)

Maybe.

Here, there, or anywhere?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 1, 2015)

Eun-Hjzjined said:


> Maybe.
> 
> Here, there, or anywhere?

Click to collapse



Don't get the question.

How slow could a leopard run while on a kangaroo's back?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 1, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Don't get the question.
> 
> How slow could a leopard run while on a kangaroo's back?

Click to collapse



It wouldn't run as its on the kangaroos back 

What one animal would you like to have as a pet? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Feb 1, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> It wouldn't run as its on the kangaroos back
> 
> What one animal would you like to have as a pet?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



A pterodactyl 

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 1, 2015)

A dingo. 



Do you see a phone as a tool or accessory?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 1, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> A dingo.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you see a phone as a tool or accessory?

Click to collapse



As a tool.

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 1, 2015)

Tool.



Are you hungry?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 1, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Tool.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you hungry?

Click to collapse



Nope. I had lunch just now. 

Do you like cheap phones ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nope. I had lunch just now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Yes, cause I can't afford better ?



Do you know any sub $100 phones with lots of development?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 1, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Yes, cause I can't afford better
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know any sub $100 phones with lots of development?

Click to collapse



Redmi 1S, Android One Phones 

Should we start a "Make a cheap flagship" movement


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Redmi 1S, Android One Phones
> 
> Should we start a "Make a cheap flagship" movement

Click to collapse



Great idea! 

Now why don't they come to Australia?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 1, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Great idea!
> 
> Now why don't they come to Australia?

Click to collapse



Dunno. Make a startup website and tie up with xiomi and start selling cheap phones in Australia 

Sounds promising ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Dunno. Make a startup website and tie up with xiomi and start selling cheap phones in Australia
> 
> Sounds promising ?

Click to collapse



Good idea. Not sure how I'd organise it though.

Would you sign a petition for me under multiple names?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 1, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Good idea. Not sure how I'd organise it though.
> 
> Would you sign a petition for me under multiple names?

Click to collapse



Not really. I don't believe Internet petitions work.. .

Is the petition about bringing back androidfreak70


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Not really. I don't believe Internet petitions work.. .
> 
> Is the petition about bringing back androidfreak70

Click to collapse



If it was would you sign it?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 1, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> If it was would you sign it?

Click to collapse



Nope. See my reply above

Do you play video games?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nope. See my reply above
> 
> Do you play video games?

Click to collapse



Not much. Used to play some pc games, but now spend more time learning about technology. One day I'll be good enough to get into developing stuff worthy of xda 

What's the best platform to start hacking on?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 1, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Not much. Used to play some pc games, but now spend more time learning about technology. One day I'll be good enough to get into developing stuff worthy of xda
> 
> What's the best platform to start hacking on?

Click to collapse



Raspberry pi 

What do you want to develop?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Raspberry pi
> 
> What do you want to develop?

Click to collapse



Don't really know, just want to learn. IT is a great interest of mine.

What would be a good easy thing to start developing?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 1, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Don't really know, just want to learn. IT is a great interest of mine.
> 
> What would be a good easy thing to start developing?

Click to collapse



A program that could teach you how to develop.

Would you use a computer running android if it was able to run exe files instead of the os you currently use?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 1, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> A program that could teach you how to develop.
> 
> Would you use a computer running android if it was able to run exe files instead of the os you currently use?

Click to collapse



Probably not, I don't think the ui would work very well on a computer, not even a touchscreen laptop.

Windows 7 or 8.1?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 1, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Probably not, I don't think the ui would work very well on a computer, not even a touchscreen laptop.
> 
> Windows 7 or 8.1?

Click to collapse



8.1 is a big radical change and confusing and hard to get used to. Although it definitely has advantages over 7. I'm not sure which I'd say is better. 10 is definitely an improvement from 8.1.


What do you think of karandpr's idea of bringing xiaomi to down under?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 1, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Probably not, I don't think the ui would work very well on a computer, not even a touchscreen laptop.
> 
> Windows 7 or 8.1?

Click to collapse



Most of my stuff is on 7 and I am too lazy to migrate ,so 7

Which linux should I install for lulz ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 1, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> What do you think of karandpr's idea of bringing xiaomi to down under?

Click to collapse



Good. Very good.


karandpr said:


> Most of my stuff is on 7 and I am too lazy to migrate ,so 7
> 
> Which linux should I install for lulz ?

Click to collapse



Puppy Linux, cause it's portable.

Which Linux should I install THAT WILL ACTUALLY BOOT FROM USB YOU STUPID CHINESE WINDOWS 8.1 TABLET?!?!?!?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 1, 2015)

Depends on processor and bootloader. If booting from PD is allowed than probably FatDogARM

Why does puppy linux looks dated ?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Depends on processor and bootloader. If booting from PD is allowed than probably FatDogARM
> 
> Why does puppy linux looks dated ?

Click to collapse



'Cause the puppy died

What's your opinion on Barack Hussein Obama?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 1, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> 'Cause the puppy died
> 
> What's your opinion on Barack Hussein Obama?

Click to collapse



Cool orator 

Same


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Cool orator
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



An imam wanna be

Same/Kevin Rudd vs Tony abbot vs Julia gillard

Ps: check this out: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=8933195 
It was made before this one


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 1, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> An imam wanna be
> 
> Same/Kevin Rudd vs Tony abbot vs Julia gillard
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You Aussie too?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 1, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> You Aussie too?

Click to collapse



Ye mate (or 'mite'. as we pronounce it here)

Vegemite or choc spread? (Ye, I know they're worlds apart, but they look close enough)


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 1, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Ye mate (or 'mite'. as we pronounce it here)
> 
> Vegemite or choc spread? (Ye, I know they're worlds apart, but they look close enough)

Click to collapse



I have to decide? Ok then, Vegemite, as it's acceptable as lunch as well 

Which state you from?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 1, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I have to decide? Ok then, Vegemite, as it's acceptable as lunch as well
> 
> Which state you from?

Click to collapse



Vic.
And you?

(I hate Vegemite)


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 1, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Vic.
> And you?
> 
> (I hate Vegemite)

Click to collapse



Vic as well.

Favorite food to barbeque?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 1, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Vic as well.
> 
> Favorite food to barbeque?

Click to collapse



Snags

And onions

I don't really have that much bbqs

Why isn't Antarctica called down undu?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 1, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Snags
> 
> And onions
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cause you didn't name it  

Ford or Holden?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 1, 2015)

Ford

Black or White ?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 1, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Cause you didn't name it
> 
> Ford or Holden?

Click to collapse



Holden
Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 1, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Holden
> Same

Click to collapse



Well I own a XF falcon (87), but I'm relatively unbiased.



karandpr said:


> Ford
> 
> Black or White ?

Click to collapse



Black, uses less battery 

How old are you?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 1, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Well I own a XF falcon (87), but I'm relatively unbiased.
> 
> 
> Black, uses less battery
> ...

Click to collapse



Mid 20's 

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Mid 20's
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Sweet 16. Or some other cool statement.

Same


----------



## karandpr (Feb 1, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Sweet 16. Or some other cool statement.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Just started pre-school 

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Just started pre-school
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Dunno, ran out of fingers.

Same


----------



## karandpr (Feb 1, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Dunno, ran out of fingers.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



:cyclops:  :highfive: 

If an AI reads this thread and stores all the answers ,then will he reach sentience ?


----------



## Aliceay (Feb 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> :cyclops:  :highfive:
> 
> If an AI reads this thread and stores all the answers ,then will he reach sentience ?

Click to collapse



answer: never 
what is the best device from 90s?


----------



## Maynard100 (Feb 1, 2015)

Aliceay said:


> answer: never
> what is the best device from 90s?

Click to collapse



Answer: Nokia 5110
Question: Same


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 2, 2015)

Maynard100 said:


> Answer: Nokia 5110
> Question: Same

Click to collapse



None, they're all bad

What do you think of this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=58562940 ? (A boss telling a worker for a mobile company to install some mysterious apk on every phone they sell. The permissions are very dodgy)


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 2, 2015)

I think that is a matter best left to the police. At best it is fraud, at worst it could very well be organised crime. 

The collective term for such an app is spyware. 

Either way it is a criminal offence to install an app on the customers' phone without their knowledge or consent. 

Does anyone else think to remain involved with such an employer is a monumental mistake? 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Feb 2, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> None, they're all bad
> 
> What do you think of this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=58562940 ? (A boss telling a worker for a mobile company to install some mysterious apk on every phone they sell. The permissions are very dodgy)

Click to collapse



It is indeed  dodgy. I have posted on that thread.

---------- Post added at 10:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------

@ShadowLea

Employers ask employees to do things which cannot be justified. Sometimes an employee may not have any choice but to comply with such employer. Personally ,I don't have a boss above my head so IDC  

Do you love polar bears ?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 2, 2015)

karandpr said:


> It is indeed  dodgy. I have posted on that thread.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, they're dangerous.
What about you?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 2, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> No, they're dangerous.
> What about you?

Click to collapse



They look cute on TV but no thanks 

What's your favorite animal? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Feb 2, 2015)

Red Panda

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 2, 2015)

Dunno, maybe cows or dingoes, or working dogs....or.....ple-plea-please don't force a decision. I'm innocent I swear.



Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 2, 2015)

Mine has always been a Lion as far as I can remember. I do however like the mysteriousness of a black panther however 

What temperature is comfortable to live in all year round? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Feb 2, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Mine has always been a Lion as far as I can remember. I do however like the mysteriousness of a black panther however
> 
> What temperature is comfortable to live in all year round?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



15-20 deg Celcius 

Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 2, 2015)

karandpr said:


> 15-20 deg Celcius
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



18-23 Celsius 

What's your favorite part of your phone? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 2, 2015)

The screen, so I can see what's happening. 



Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 2, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> The screen, so I can see what's happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Pretty much the same thing, the screen 

What one thing scares you the most?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 2, 2015)

Dunno, never really been a person to hate snakes, spiders etc. My biggest fear is probably failing schoolwork.



Same


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 2, 2015)

Bad examination results.

What is the difference between UK english & US english?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 2, 2015)

One's a language, the other's a dialect.

By how many numbers can you recite Pi without looking it up first?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 2, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> One's a language, the other's a dialect.
> 
> By how many numbers can you recite Pi without looking it up first?

Click to collapse





3.14159(62?)



Why does pi not have enough flavour to live upto it's name?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 2, 2015)

cos I just replaced my HDD cable.

Chocolates or strawberries ?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 2, 2015)

karandpr said:


> cos I just replaced my HDD cable.
> 
> Chocolates or strawberries ?

Click to collapse



Chocolate coated strawberries (I've had it before)

Strawberries or Linux?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 2, 2015)

Strawberries 

Favorite Linux distro ?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Feb 2, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Strawberries
> 
> Favorite Linux distro ?

Click to collapse



Linux Mint

Why would you consider buying or recommending a Samsung Galaxy S6 if all versions used Exynos SoCs with no Qualcomm variants?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 2, 2015)

I wouldn't recommend using Samsung even if they used snapdragons.

Ketchup or sauce x


----------



## MiyagiSan (Feb 2, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I wouldn't recommend using Samsung even if they used snapdragons.
> 
> Ketchup or sauce x

Click to collapse



Neither

Why wouldn't you recommend Qualcomm Samsungs and, what else has removable battery, microsd slot, decent camera & IPxx rating with good development support?


----------



## Maynard100 (Feb 2, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Neither
> 
> Why wouldn't you recommend Qualcomm Samsungs and, what else has removable battery, microsd slot, decent camera & IPxx rating with good development support?

Click to collapse



Because its CrapSung.

Black or White?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Feb 2, 2015)

Maynard100 said:


> Because its CrapSung.

Click to collapse



Hmmm. Not particularly illuminating.



Maynard100 said:


> Black or White?

Click to collapse



Lava Stone Grey


Salmon, tuna or mackerel?


----------



## huggs (Feb 2, 2015)

Tuna with mayonaisse

Favorite flavor of pudding?

Sent from my Desire 510


----------



## Maynard100 (Feb 2, 2015)

huggs said:


> Tuna with mayonaisse
> 
> Favorite flavor of pudding?
> 
> Sent from my Desire 510

Click to collapse



Chocolate flavor.

McD or BK


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 3, 2015)

Maynard100 said:


> Chocolate flavor.
> 
> McD or BK

Click to collapse



McDonald's for fries, BK for burgers 

What's your favorite dessert? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 3, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> McDonald's for fries, BK for burgers
> 
> What's your favorite dessert?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



none.  i never eat dessert. 

Question : money or love?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 3, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> none.  i never eat dessert.
> 
> Question : money or love?

Click to collapse



Both, money doesn't buy love 

What's your favorite type of ice cream? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 3, 2015)

Choc mint.

Current wallpaper?


----------



## arif41 (Feb 3, 2015)

Heree

Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 3, 2015)

And here's mine 

Same 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Feb 3, 2015)

Mine 





Same


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 3, 2015)

See attachment.

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 3, 2015)

Stock moto g 1st gen wallpaper.

What question should I ask?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 3, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Stock moto g 1st gen wallpaper.
> 
> What question should I ask?

Click to collapse



Anything that comes to mind, within the rules though 

How would you like this year to turn out? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 3, 2015)

Exciting, fun! But I think school will get in the way.



Why is school so boring?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 3, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Exciting, fun! But I think school will get in the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is school so boring?

Click to collapse



Its school, wait until your out and working you'll want to be back to school. I've been out of school going on 18 years now lol 

Would you rather be rich or poor? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 3, 2015)

Probably rich, but the decision isn't that easy. 



Ultimate meal?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Feb 3, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Its school, wait until your out and working you'll want to be back to school. I've been out of school going on 18 years now lol
> 
> Would you rather be rich or poor?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Rich. Because I can decide to be poor later if I wish, not so easy the other way round... 


Gas or Electric oven?


----------



## Maynard100 (Feb 3, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Rich. Because I can decide to be poor later if I wish, not so easy the other way round...
> 
> 
> Gas or Electric oven?

Click to collapse



Gas because its cheap.

To sleep or stay busy


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 3, 2015)

Busy, but only if its fun.



Boredom vs hyperactivity?


----------



## Maynard100 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Busy, but only if its fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Boredom vs hyperactivity?

Click to collapse



I want to be bored.

to love or to be happy


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy. Love holds no meaning for me. 

Would you rather loose your sight or your hearing? 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 4, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Happy. Love holds no meaning for me.
> 
> Would you rather loose your sight or your hearing?
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Neither

Same

Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 4, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Neither
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





Good answer. How long until someone complains with our answers?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 4, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Good answer. How long until someone complains with our answers?

Click to collapse



Probably not long after my post 

What is your favorite type of chocolate? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 4, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Probably not long after my post
> 
> What is your favorite type of chocolate?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Depends what you mean. I prefer dark, but my favourite flavor is mint.

Same


----------



## karandpr (Feb 4, 2015)

50% dark chocolate

Same


----------



## Bockiii (Feb 4, 2015)

The type of chocolate doesn't matter, as long as it has caramel in it 

You have to drive a thousand miles. 200 miles through France, 200 miles through Germany, 200 miles through denmark and 200 miles through norway. Which car would you choose?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 4, 2015)

Bockiii said:


> The type of chocolate doesn't matter, as long as it has caramel in it
> 
> You have to drive a thousand miles. 200 miles through France, 200 miles through Germany, 200 miles through denmark and 200 miles through norway. Which car would you choose?

Click to collapse



That's only 800

Same

Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Feb 4, 2015)

Lamborghini gallardo polizia 

When will you give me that car ?


----------



## Bockiii (Feb 4, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> That's only 800
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Erm... okay.. and 200 miles through Austria.


A lambo is nice in germany but you really want to drive with a 2cm gap to the ground through norway?


----------



## Maynard100 (Feb 4, 2015)

Bockiii said:


> Erm... okay.. and 200 miles through Austria.
> 
> 
> A lambo is nice in germany but you really want to drive with a 2cm gap to the ground through norway?

Click to collapse



That's far.

Where are you going for your next holiday?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 4, 2015)

Yep. He never mentioned when or where I have to drive.

No holidays for me till 2016 so nowhere ..

Should I have asked for a Corvette instead ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 5, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yep. He never mentioned when or where I have to drive.
> 
> No holidays for me till 2016 so nowhere ..
> 
> Should I have asked for a Corvette instead ?

Click to collapse



You chose fine.

Do you think he'd let me take a HSV GTS?


----------



## Maynard100 (Feb 5, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> You chose fine.
> 
> Do you think he'd let me take a HSV GTS?

Click to collapse



I think so but I don't think its free though.

audi or bmw?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 5, 2015)

BMW E60 M5



BMW or Merc?


----------



## Maynard100 (Feb 6, 2015)

Mercedes

Merc or Volks


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 6, 2015)

Merc.



What do you drive?


----------



## Kolume (Feb 7, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Merc.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you drive?

Click to collapse



Renault Symbol

What position you like the most?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 7, 2015)

Kolume said:


> Renault Symbol
> 
> What position you like the most?

Click to collapse





Not quite sure what your relating to. So I'll say up, just to be safe.



Bing or Yahoo?


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 7, 2015)

Bing.

WhatsApp or WeChat?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## AaronODoherty (Feb 7, 2015)

luqman98 said:


> Bing.
> 
> WhatsApp or WeChat?

Click to collapse



WhatsApp by far.

Facebook or Twitter?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 7, 2015)

Twitter 

Pikachu or Blastoise  ?


----------



## Maynard100 (Feb 8, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Twitter
> 
> Pikachu or Blastoise  ?

Click to collapse



pikachu

Cash or happiness?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 8, 2015)

Cash

Cat or buffalo?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 8, 2015)

Donkey



Moose or mousse?


----------



## .Ryker (Feb 9, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Donkey
> 
> 
> 
> Moose or mousse?

Click to collapse



 Mousse 

Car or Truck?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 9, 2015)

Car on truck


Where's @karandpr nowadays?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 9, 2015)

Busy being busy

Do you read manga ?


----------



## zolaisugly (Feb 9, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Busy being busy
> 
> Do you read manga ?

Click to collapse



No

Would you drink English real ale or German lager/beer?

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk


----------



## speedwayfan75 (Feb 9, 2015)

zolaisugly said:


> No
> 
> Would you drink English real ale or German lager/beer?
> 
> Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



German lager

Jim Beam or Jack Daniels?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 10, 2015)

To young to legally answer. So I'll keep my opinion to myself ?



Linux or Windows 8.1?


----------



## Nunquam (Feb 10, 2015)

Acctually both of them, one for gaming and the other for everything else.

Night out or movie night?


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 10, 2015)

Nunquam said:


> Acctually both of them, one for gaming and the other for everything else.
> 
> Night out or movie night?

Click to collapse



movie on a night out 

Would you rather buy a PS4 or a PS3+Games with the remaining cash? (no PC replies please.. XD )


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 10, 2015)

PS3 games.

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## TheArc (Feb 11, 2015)

luqman98 said:


> PS3 games.
> 
> Same.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Neither, already have games for PS3 and have a PS4 as well. Would be a waste of money.

Q - Explain the word "What". Define it.


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 11, 2015)

TheArc said:


> Neither, already have games for PS3 and have a PS4 as well. Would be a waste of money.
> 
> Q - Explain the word "What". Define it.

Click to collapse



what

wɒt/

pronoun

1.

asking for information specifying something.

"what is your name?"

2.

the thing or things that (used in specifying something).

"what we need is a commitment"

determiner

1.

asking for information specifying something.

"what time is it?"

2.

(referring to the whole of an amount) whatever.

"he had been robbed of what little money he had"

adverb

1.

to what extent?

"what does it matter?"

2.

used to indicate an estimate or approximation.

"see you, what, about four?"

Is this thread stupid?


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 11, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> what
> 
> wɒt/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course, but i love it. 

Do you think more people would participate if the thanks button was enabled in off topic? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 11, 2015)

I'd love a thanks button in off topic!



Do you reckon we could create a petition and make it happen?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 11, 2015)

It won't happen. Plus petitions don't work (see my previous answer for details)

Will you search for the previous answer about petitions ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 11, 2015)

karandpr said:


> It won't happen. Plus petitions don't work (see my previous answer for details)
> 
> Will you search for the previous answer about petitions ?

Click to collapse





I remember it. 



Why do you hate petitions?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 11, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I remember it.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you hate petitions?

Click to collapse



cos they give you a false sense of accomplishment without results or work. And they don'y work....

Should I disappear from the xda ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 11, 2015)

karandpr said:


> cos they give you a false sense of accomplishment without results or work. And they don'y work....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





If you want a life 

But you'll probably be missed.



Why would you ask?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 11, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> If you want a life
> 
> But you'll probably be missed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cos I am going to vanish :angel: .

Favorite food ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 11, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Cos I am going to vanish :angel: .
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Too many to list



Same


----------



## karandpr (Feb 11, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Too many to list
> 
> 
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Too bored to list

How may teeth does a gator have ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 11, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Too bored to list
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Dunno, we have crocs in straya.



Favourite bird?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 11, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Dunno, we have crocs in straya.
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite bird?

Click to collapse



Kookabara. Actually, penguins.

Ever saw penguins in Melbourne aquarium?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 11, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Kookabara. Actually, penguins.
> 
> Ever saw penguins in Melbourne aquarium?

Click to collapse





Nup, saw them at Phillip island.



Do you think anyone else knows what were talking about?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 11, 2015)

Nope. I saw penguins in Polar Bear Cafe






Will you moonlight as panda for money ?


----------



## danishaznita (Feb 12, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nope. I saw penguins in Polar Bear Cafe
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nah, ill put neko-chan there

what about you ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 12, 2015)

Maybe.........



Why have I run our out of questions to ask?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 12, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Maybe.........
> 
> 
> 
> Why have I run our out of questions to ask?

Click to collapse



Because your not asking the right ones 

Are you old enough to drive? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 12, 2015)

Only motorcycles (legally). I need to be at least 17 to take a car licence.

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 12, 2015)

I've been driving since I was 11. But at the moment I have my learners permit, which means I can only drive on the road under instruction.



Are you into cars?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 12, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I've been driving since I was 11. But at the moment I have my learners permit, which means I can only drive on the road under instruction.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you into cars?

Click to collapse



But of course, what guy isn't? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 12, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> But of course, what guy isn't?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse





Your on the internet, you could be a girl for all I know 



On a more serious note, unfortunately, lots of guys no longer have a large interest in cars.



What do you drive?


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 12, 2015)

My dad isn't into cars, apparently. He's wrecked 4 and he hates Top Gear. (I clearly got _those_ genes from my mum...)

I drive a black 2014 Hyundai ix35 (manual, obviously.)

What's your absolute dream car?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 12, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> My dad isn't into cars, apparently. He's wrecked 4 and he hates Top Gear. (I clearly got _those_ genes from my mum...)
> 
> I drive a black 2014 Hyundai ix35 (manual, obviously.)
> 
> What's your absolute dream car?

Click to collapse



93 McClaren F1 LM, it might be a later year but that's the one. 2nd dream car would be a buggati veyron 

And kudos to driving a manual, not many people do or can. People get really confused when they see a stick shift 

Same 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 12, 2015)

I own a 91 Subaru l series for driving around the farm (manual), a 87 XF Ford falcon (Australia only model, auto), will be done up for the road, and a pile of rust ute to take the manual gearbox out of for my falcon. Does good skids at the moment before we swap gearboxes (as it's rwd). 



Dream car, too many to list. Wouldn't mind an old fj45 as I love 4wdriving (bns style, yes I live in the country), and then I'd have 2 nice cars.



Should defensive driving courses be mandatory for getting your license?


----------



## NoobInToto (Feb 12, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I own a 91 Subaru l series for driving around the farm (manual), a 87 XF Ford falcon (Australia only model, auto), will be done up for the road, and a pile of rust ute to take the manual gearbox out of for my falcon. Does good skids at the moment before we swap gearboxes (as it's rwd).
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes! Especially in India,where people drive crazy 

Is my name cool?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 12, 2015)

NoobInToto said:


> Yes! Especially in India,where people drive crazy
> 
> Is my name cool?

Click to collapse





Yes, yes it is.



Is my username lacking imagination?


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 12, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> And kudos to driving a manual, not many people do or can. People get really confused when they see a stick shift

Click to collapse



Fun fact: 98% of all European drivers drive a manual car.  (That's about 650 million people.) Over here automatics are nearly impossible to come by (and even harder to sell), and the only people who drive an automatic are over 80 or have a disability. 



Jesse72 said:


> Is my username lacking imagination?

Click to collapse



Somewhat, yes. 

Brownies or Muffins? (I can't decide which to bake.)


----------



## karandpr (Feb 12, 2015)

Brownies

Should Jesse72 change his name to JesseIsAKid ?


----------



## Angel&co (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes

To be or not to be?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 12, 2015)

Angel&co said:


> Yes
> 
> To be or not to be?

Click to collapse



Not to be.

Auto or manual?


----------



## huggs (Feb 12, 2015)

Manual. 

What is your dream job?

Sent from a device


----------



## karandpr (Feb 12, 2015)

Freelance Web Developer + Consultant. Thats what I do  

Get paid well on a lousy job or Do a job you like on a shoe string budget ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 12, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Freelance Web Developer + Consultant. Thats what I do
> 
> Get paid well on a lousy job or Do a job you like on a shoe string budget ?

Click to collapse





Get paid well to do a lousy job.



Same


----------



## .Ryker (Feb 13, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Get paid well to do a lousy job.
> 
> 
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Do I job I like on low string.

Rather be isolated or in a world full of zombies?


----------



## _MetalHead_ (Feb 13, 2015)

.Ryker said:


> Do I job I like on low string.
> 
> Rather be isolated or in a world full of zombies?

Click to collapse



Isolated. That's how I live anyways. 

Ribeye or filet mignon?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 13, 2015)

_MetalHead_ said:


> Isolated. That's how I live anyways.
> 
> Ribeye or filet mignon?

Click to collapse





Fillet mignon. Drooling just thinking about it.



Beef, chicken or pork?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 13, 2015)

Spinach 

Do you like lozenges ?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 13, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Spinach
> 
> Do you like lozenges ?

Click to collapse



I don't know what that is. 

Can you spot the vegan?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 13, 2015)

husam666 said:


> I don't know what that is.
> 
> Can you spot the vegan?

Click to collapse



I have no idea what you are talking about ..






Whatsapp or Hangouts ?


----------



## KodRoute (Feb 13, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whatsapp.

Stock Android or TouchWiz?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 13, 2015)

KodRoute said:


> Whatsapp.
> 
> Stock Android or TouchWiz?

Click to collapse



TouchWiz

Stock Android or Stock WinMo


----------



## RarePlatinum (Feb 13, 2015)

karandpr said:


> TouchWiz
> 
> Stock Android or Stock WinMo

Click to collapse



Stock Android.

Stock browser or Chrome?


----------



## huggs (Feb 13, 2015)

Stock browser.

Pepsi or Coke?

Sent from a device


----------



## karandpr (Feb 13, 2015)

Coke sent from a device .

Did I answer that correctly ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 14, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Coke sent from a device .
> 
> Did I answer that correctly ?

Click to collapse



That's up to you, most questions have no right or wrong answer 

What's one of your favorite movies? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## vj_dustin (Feb 14, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> That's up to you, most questions have no right or wrong answer
> 
> What's one of your favorite movies?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



From the top of my head, Zombieland. 

What's the worst movie you've ever seen? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Feb 14, 2015)

The one with Ben affleck and Jennifer lopez about mobster and baywatch ...

What was the name of the movie ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 14, 2015)

karandpr said:


> The one with Ben affleck and Jennifer lopez about mobster and baywatch ...
> 
> What was the name of the movie ?

Click to collapse



Gigli, I heard it wasn't too good

What type of movies are you into? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Feb 14, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Gigli, I heard it wasn't too good
> 
> What type of movies are you into?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Action

Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 14, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Action
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Love action myself 

Favorite action movie? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 14, 2015)

Anything with lots of car chases.



Current device?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 14, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Anything with lots of car chases.
> 
> 
> 
> Current device?

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 

Same 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Feb 14, 2015)

Xperia Active.

Is it alright to keep an awesome ROM to myself ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 14, 2015)

If you made it sure 

What's your favorite rom? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## gogozx (Feb 14, 2015)

Cataclysm LP
Trip to Spain or Canada?


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 14, 2015)

Canada.

Singapore or Hong Kong?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## karandpr (Feb 14, 2015)

Singapore. I heard it's beautiful. 

Bicycle or Tricycle ?

---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------

Singapore. I heard it's beautiful. 

Bicycle or Tricycle ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 14, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Singapore. I heard it's beautiful.
> 
> Bicycle or Tricycle ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bicycle

Two wheels or one wheel? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 14, 2015)

2



2 or 4?


----------



## thorpj (Feb 15, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 2 or 4?

Click to collapse



2

My Q: Do i need to root and/or unlock before installing TWRP


----------



## karandpr (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes you do

Do I need to twirl my moustache to feign evilness ?


----------



## huggs (Feb 15, 2015)

No, but I would recommend you do anyways as long as you have a twirlable mustache.

What is your preferred recovery? (CWM, TWRP, etc)

Sent from a device


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 15, 2015)

huggs said:


> No, but I would recommend you do anyways as long as you have a twirlable mustache.
> 
> What is your preferred recovery? (CWM, TWRP, etc)
> 
> Sent from a device

Click to collapse



Twrp
Same


----------



## karandpr (Feb 15, 2015)

Doesn't matter. As long as any recovery recognizes Edify and Bash ,it's enough. 

Bash or Sh ?


----------



## oddtiki (Feb 15, 2015)

Bash

Linux or Mac OS?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Artyomska (Feb 15, 2015)

I have some time on xda, but I still don't know how to add under my every post banners, titles , links etc. What do I need to edit to add something like this under my posts? Halp.


----------



## karandpr (Feb 15, 2015)

@DragosBad
Click the settings button .Check the left menu. Click on Edit Signature.

Have you watched dragonball Z?


----------



## Artyomska (Feb 15, 2015)

karandpr said:


> @DragosBad
> Click the settings button .Check the left menu. Click on Edit Signature.
> 
> Have you watched dragonball Z?

Click to collapse



Thank you . And yes I watched it.


----------



## tmrma (Feb 15, 2015)

KodRoute said:


> Whatsapp.
> 
> Stock Android or TouchWiz?

Click to collapse



Stock Android

2g or 4g?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 15, 2015)

Umm, I like 2g because its slow and getting phased out so soon I won't have any reception.



Is it just me or was that a stupid question?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 15, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Umm, I like 2g because its slow and getting phased out so soon I won't have any reception.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or was that a stupid question?

Click to collapse



Just you. 2g is amazing because even if your streaming stuff all day, you won't go over the limit. And if you have Vodafone, it anyway doesn't matter because you don't get reception/coverage anywhere. (Of course, if you're right next to their office, you can get 2 bars  )

1g or LTE?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 15, 2015)

I don't have LTE phone. and my service provider doesn't allow LTE in my area...so 1G

4G or 9.8g ?


----------



## mingolianbeef (Feb 15, 2015)

oddtiki said:


> Bash
> 
> Linux or Mac OS?
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



OSX because the only use I get out of Linux is when I source build ROMs

Am I the only one that triple booted my computer? Lol (Mac OSX, Ubuntu and Windows 8 installed)


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 16, 2015)

mingolianbeef said:


> OSX because the only use I get out of Linux is when I source build ROMs
> 
> Am I the only one that triple booted my computer? Lol (Mac OSX, Ubuntu and Windows 8 installed)

Click to collapse





Probably. I've tri booted my nexus 7 though. 



Why do people hate on Windows Phone so much? I reckon its better than IOS.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 16, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Probably. I've tri booted my nexus 7 though.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people hate on Windows Phone so much? I reckon its better than IOS.

Click to collapse



Personally I can't stand Windows myself, it could be the reputation that the desktop version has gotten

Lamborghini or Ferrari? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 16, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Personally I can't stand Windows myself, it could be the reputation that the desktop version has gotten
> 
> Lamborghini or Ferrari?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse





Lambo



Nexus 5/6 or one plus one?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 16, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Lambo
> 
> 
> 
> Nexus 5/6 or one plus one?

Click to collapse



Oneplus one over nexus 5, not sure about nexus 6
Same


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 16, 2015)

Nexus 6. Mainly for the screen. 6" 2K on the Nexus vs 5.5" 1080 on the Oneplus One. 

Night or day?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 16, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Nexus 6. Mainly for the screen. 6" 2K on the Nexus vs 5.5" 1080 on the Oneplus One.
> 
> Night or day?

Click to collapse





Now is night.



Favourite recent movie?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 16, 2015)

Psycho pass the movie

Favorite snack?


----------



## mingolianbeef (Feb 16, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Psycho pass the movie
> 
> Favorite snack?

Click to collapse



Gummy bears lol

Does Windows 10 make the entire windows platform (from tablets to PCs) more appealing to you as the consumer?


----------



## rushiloke7 (Feb 16, 2015)

I care less about phones and tablets when it comes to windows. But windows for desktop is damn appealing to me..

Kitkat or lollipop?


----------



## mingolianbeef (Feb 16, 2015)

rushiloke7 said:


> I care less about phones and tablets when it comes to windows. But windows for desktop is damn appealing to me..
> 
> Kitkat or lollipop?

Click to collapse



Lollipop

CM or Paranoid Android?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 16, 2015)

mingolianbeef said:


> Lollipop
> 
> CM or Paranoid Android?

Click to collapse





Never tried paranoid android.



What are you doing today?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 16, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Never tried paranoid android.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing today?

Click to collapse



Enjoy my last few hours before work 

Same 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Feb 17, 2015)

Celebrate my birthday 

Same


----------



## mingolianbeef (Feb 17, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Celebrate my birthday
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Happy birthday! And playing sims 3

Does anyone here play Sims 3?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 17, 2015)

mingolianbeef said:


> Happy birthday! And playing sims 3
> 
> Does anyone here play Sims 3?

Click to collapse



Thanks. I like SimCity better. Playing that game since SimCity 2000. 

Which is the best SimCity game ?


----------



## mervinmj (Feb 17, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Thanks. I like SimCity better. Playing that game since SimCity 2000.
> 
> Which is the best SimCity game ?

Click to collapse



The freemium one for Android.

When's the last time you flew a kite?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 17, 2015)

mervinmj said:


> The freemium one for Android.
> 
> When's the last time you flew a kite?

Click to collapse



A few days back...We have kite festival in our country ...

Do you like balloon parades ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 17, 2015)

karandpr said:


> A few days back...We have kite festival in our country ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Their okay.



Favourite sport?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 17, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Their okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite sport?

Click to collapse



American football 

Same 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 17, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> American football
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse





Does Aussie circle work count?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 17, 2015)

dunno

pizza or fries ?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 17, 2015)

karandpr said:


> dunno
> 
> pizza or fries ?

Click to collapse



Neither. Pizza is unhealthy and there's no such thing as fries, it's called chips. I'd say go with something healthy, like donuts.

What do you like better, pizza or Android?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 17, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Neither. Pizza is unhealthy and there's no such thing as fries, it's called chips. I'd say go with something healthy, like donuts.
> 
> What do you like better, pizza or Android?

Click to collapse



Both, can't pick between the two haha. And in most countries they are called fries not chips 

Pizza with wings or without? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 17, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Both, can't pick between the two haha. And in most countries they are called fries not chips
> 
> Pizza with wings or without?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Depends. Only chicken wings. I'll never eat emu wings with pizza.
Unless you mean flying pizza.

Did you mean flying pizza?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 17, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Depends. Only chicken wings. I'll never eat emu wings with pizza.
> Unless you mean flying pizza.
> 
> Did you mean flying pizza?

Click to collapse



Identified Flying Edible Object.

Did Nasa detect Flying pizzas on Mars ?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 17, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Identified Flying Edible Object.
> 
> Did Nasa detect Flying pizzas on Mars ?

Click to collapse



What on (off) earth? There's no pizzas on mars! There's no people there, so who would make it? And there's no such thing as flying pizza. That's the stupidest question on this thread.

If you mix some cocoa in the milky way, will you get chocolate milk?


----------



## danishaznita (Feb 17, 2015)

Well yea but we cant drink it because theres too much rock 

Whats your answer ?

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 17, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Well yea but we cant drink it because theres too much rock
> 
> Whats your answer ?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Extremely brilliant. 

What's better, optimism or realism?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 17, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Extremely brilliant.
> 
> What's better, optimism or realism?

Click to collapse



Both together. Be optimistic, but don't delude yourself into thinking something that's not realistic.

Are you a pessimist?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 17, 2015)

Yep

Are you a plumber ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 17, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yep
> 
> Are you a plumber ?

Click to collapse



No

Are you a carpenter? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## shockfire (Feb 17, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> No
> 
> Are you a carpenter?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Tried and failed.

What's the meaning of life?


----------



## mingolianbeef (Feb 17, 2015)

shockfire said:


> Tried and failed.
> 
> What's the meaning of life?

Click to collapse



The meaning of life is inexplicable because the reason and origin for/of our existence also lacks proper explanation.

What came first, the chicken or the egg?


----------



## t.nothnagel1980 (Feb 17, 2015)

the stork has brought the egg

 Which animal is this: 1010 1111 1111 1110


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 17, 2015)

t.nothnagel1980 said:


> the stork has brought the egg
> 
> Which animal is this: 1010 1111 1111 1110

Click to collapse



Numbermalia

What animal is this:


----------



## t.nothnagel1980 (Feb 17, 2015)

After you know the word, translate it from german into english (but then its easy)


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 17, 2015)

t.nothnagel1980 said:


> After you know the word, translate it from german into english (but then its easy)

Click to collapse



No

Android or MeeGo?


----------



## t.nothnagel1980 (Feb 17, 2015)

Google knows or the 0 and 1 are bits (binary), convert to hexadezimal (from 0-9 A-F) = AFFE(german) translate to english = ?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 17, 2015)

t.nothnagel1980 said:


> Google knows or the 0 and 1 are bits (binary), convert to hexadezimal (from 0-9 A-F) = AFFE(german) translate to english = ?

Click to collapse



Lol. Code language


----------



## t.nothnagel1980 (Feb 17, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Lol. Code language

Click to collapse



Its a Monkey ^^

Android vor MeeGo? Hmmm... Android

What u like more, Hardware or Software?


----------



## mingolianbeef (Feb 17, 2015)

t.nothnagel1980 said:


> Its a Monkey ^^
> 
> Android vor MeeGo? Hmmm... Android
> 
> What u like more, Hardware or Software?

Click to collapse



Software. Financially, it is impossible to keep up with the constant evolution of hardware for the average consumer. Software has long term support. Example, most Android apps support all the way back to ICS.

1080p or 2K phone resolution on phones?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 18, 2015)

mingolianbeef said:


> Software. Financially, it is impossible to keep up with the constant evolution of hardware for the average consumer. Software has long term support. Example, most Android apps support all the way back to ICS.
> 
> 1080p or 2K phone resolution on phones?

Click to collapse



Being that 2k has much more pixels, the battery life is bound to be worse, and 1080p is already amazing, so I'd go with 1080p.

What resolution do you think phones will get up to?


----------



## mingolianbeef (Feb 18, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Being that 2k has much more pixels, the battery life is bound to be worse, and 1080p is already amazing, so I'd go with 1080p.
> 
> What resolution do you think phones will get up to?

Click to collapse



In the spirit of greed and the spec war, phone screens will be 5k (like TVs) in about 2 years, that's the progression. Do I think that's smart? Absolutely not. I think companies like HTC and Moto (minus the N6) have done a great job at saying bigger battery, lower res, which 1080p looks great, and makes it an overall more attractive phone to me.

Even my phone (ZTE ZMAX) (great) 720p screen + Snapdragon 400 + 3400 Mah battery equals about 30 hours moderate use and almost 3 days on light use like seriously. I can't tell the real difference between the 720p panel on this and the 2k panel on the note 4 minus brightness, side by side.

What matters to you more: high specs or better battery?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 18, 2015)

Better battery. 

1 or 2 ?


----------



## danishaznita (Feb 18, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Better battery.
> 
> 1 or 2 ?

Click to collapse



2 because 1 always have to do things 

what about you?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 18, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> 2 because 1 always have to do things
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I am beautiful. That's about me.



If I wrote an autobiography, would it be a best seller?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 18, 2015)

mingolianbeef said:


> In the spirit of greed and the spec war, phone screens will be 5k (like TVs) in about 2 years, that's the progression. Do I think that's smart? Absolutely not. I think companies like HTC and Moto (minus the N6) have done a great job at saying bigger battery, lower res, which 1080p looks great, and makes it an overall more attractive phone to me.
> 
> Even my phone (ZTE ZMAX) (great) 720p screen + Snapdragon 400 + 3400 Mah battery equals about 30 hours moderate use and almost 3 days on light use like seriously. I can't tell the real difference between the 720p panel on this and the 2k panel on the note 4 minus brightness, side by side.
> 
> What matters to you more: high specs or better battery?

Click to collapse





The only problem is that at the rate it's going, phones will be the size of movie theater screens by 2 years, do you'll need more pixels.




Jesse72 said:


> I am beautiful. That's about me.
> 
> 
> 
> If I wrote an autobiography, would it be a best seller?

Click to collapse



Absolutely not. "I grew up on a farm in Aussie outback, road a horse, drove a car as a little kid around the farm..."
Maybe right about something interesting, like how many sheeps need to jump over the fence to make you fall asleep. (Please don't take offense, I have no idea about your life, I'm just joking)

Should karandpr write an autobiography?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 18, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Absolutely not. "I grew up on a farm in Aussie outback, road a horse, drove a car as a little kid around the farm..."
> Maybe right about something interesting, like how many sheeps need to jump over the fence to make you fall asleep. (Please don't take offense, I have no idea about your life, I'm just joking)

Click to collapse





No offence taken. People need to lighten up. I don't know how many sheep jumping a fence is needed to make people sleep, but I know it takes about 3 cows jumping a fence to make me seriously rage.





tzzeri said:


> Should karandpr write an autobiography?

Click to collapse





If my autobiography will be a flop, karandpr has no chance.



Do you think my naivety to bad things, positive attitude, and high self esteem make me too happy for my own good?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 18, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> No offence taken. People need to lighten up. I don't know how many sheep jumping a fence is needed to make people sleep, but I know it takes about 3 cows jumping a fence to make me seriously rage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's more of naivety to everything, whimsical attitude and ultra high self esteem(also know as pride) 

Should @ShapesBlue write an autobiography ?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 18, 2015)

karandpr said:


> It's more of naivety to everything, whimsical attitude and ultra high self esteem(also know as pride)
> 
> Should @ShapesBlue write an autobiography ?

Click to collapse



Yes

How many atoms on earth?


----------



## mingolianbeef (Feb 18, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Yes
> 
> How many atoms on earth?

Click to collapse



Googolplexian lol

Cold weather or warm weather?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 18, 2015)

Warm weather

Where is everyone ?


----------



## huggs (Feb 18, 2015)

Everyone is everywhere.

Paper or plastic?



sent from a device


----------



## karandpr (Feb 18, 2015)

Paper

Plastic or Elastic ?


----------



## Nunquam (Feb 18, 2015)

Paper. 
Way more useful to me, i believe that almost anything can replace elastic.

A thunderstorm or a Instaflood?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 18, 2015)

A thunderstorm
@karandpr I'm not much of a writer, only when I'm truly upset

What is your favorite sport?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 19, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> A thunderstorm
> @karandpr I'm not much of a writer, only when I'm truly upset
> 
> What is your favorite sport?

Click to collapse



Cycling....Cricket,Football and basketball to watch,,,

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 19, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Cycling....Cricket,Football and basketball to watch,,,
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Aussie circle work, both competing and watching. Aussie burnouts come a very close second.

Do you like hooning?*



*legally on private property or in legal competitions of course 

/setting good example


----------



## danishaznita (Feb 19, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Aussie circle work, both competing and watching. Aussie burnouts come a very close second.
> 
> Do you like hooning?*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what hooning ???  ,is it the "pon pon" sound ? , if so no , because people here is scarry  (im not native english speaker xD)

what about revving ? do you like ?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 19, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> what hooning ???  ,is it the "pon pon" sound ? , if so no , because people here is scarry  (im not native english speaker xD)
> 
> what about revving ? do you like ?

Click to collapse



Yep ...

Since onomatopoeia ,do you like drrrrr ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 20, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yep ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





*avoids question due to complete confusion*



How's the weather today?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 20, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> *avoids question due to complete confusion*
> 
> 
> 
> How's the weather today?

Click to collapse



Hot ...

Favorite bird ?


----------



## djrealistic (Feb 20, 2015)

*sky is blue caz sun is red*

Why the hell i have to posr 10 post before going to dev section...why dey deleted my old account


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 20, 2015)

djrealistic said:


> Why the hell i have to posr 10 post before going to dev section...why dey deleted my old account

Click to collapse



Those are the rules, as far as the 2nd question I have no idea 

Why are some people so miserable? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Feb 20, 2015)

Because some people are not .

Why did @Jesse72 cross the road ?


----------



## mingolianbeef (Feb 20, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Because some people are not .
> 
> Why did @Jesse72 cross the road ?

Click to collapse



To meet the other 71 Jesse's lol

Who's your favorite football team? (Soccer or American, doesnt matter)


----------



## karandpr (Feb 20, 2015)

mingolianbeef said:


> To meet the other 71 Jesse's lol
> 
> Who's your favorite football team? (Soccer or American, doesnt matter)

Click to collapse



Chelsea and Carolina Panthers 

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 20, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Chelsea and Carolina Panthers
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Essendon, in the AFL (Australian football league), because my cousin plays for them.



Are you into photography?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 21, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Essendon, in the AFL (Australian football league), because my cousin plays for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you into photography?

Click to collapse



Nope

Are you into philately ?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 21, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Essendon, in the AFL (Australian football league), because my cousin plays for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you into photography?

Click to collapse











karandpr said:


> Nope
> 
> Are you into philately ?

Click to collapse



No



Jesse72 said:


> Essendon, in the AFL (Australian football league), because my cousin plays for them.

Click to collapse



Do you think that the MCG should be renamed to MFG (Melbourne football ground instead of Melbourne cricket ground)?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 21, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Do you think that the MCG should be renamed to MFG (Melbourne football ground instead of Melbourne cricket ground)?

Click to collapse





I dunno. Maybe it should be called the MC/FG. 



What does your username mean?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 21, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I dunno. Maybe it should be called the MC/FG.
> 
> 
> 
> What does your username mean?

Click to collapse



My name + Random letters 

Should there be Melbourne Cricket Football Softball Rugby Volleyball Ground ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> My name + Random letters
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





No! Rugby is for those brain dead nsw and qld people, ago lost their brains playing, so now don't have enough sense to realise afl is better.



Favourite season?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 21, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> No! Rugby is for those brain dead nsw and qld people, ago lost their brains playing, so now don't have enough sense to realise afl is better.
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite season?

Click to collapse



Autumn  

Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Autumn
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Spring 

What new game are you most anticipating? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Feb 21, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Spring
> 
> What new game are you most anticipating?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



The next RTS by Microsoft which could be Age of empires or Rise of Nations reboot.

Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> The next RTS by Microsoft which could be Age of empires or Rise of Nations reboot.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Mortal Kombat X and Kingdom Hearts both for the xbox one 

Anyone want a whole lot of snow? We have an abundance of it! 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Feb 21, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Mortal Kombat X and Kingdom Hearts both for the xbox one
> 
> Anyone want a whole lot of snow? We have an abundance of it!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Yes please....It's too hot here ...

Where is everyone ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yes please....It's too hot here ...
> 
> Where is everyone ?

Click to collapse



Sleeping? I'd rather be at this point, it's too damn cold outside 

BK or McDonald's? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Feb 21, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Sleeping? I'd rather be at this point, it's too damn cold outside
> 
> BK or McDonald's?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



No BK here ,so McD ...

Dominoes or Pizza Hut ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> No BK here ,so McD ...
> 
> Dominoes or Pizza Hut ?

Click to collapse



Dominoes 

What's your favorite type of car? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 21, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Dominoes
> 
> What's your favorite type of car?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse





RWD V8, and proper 4WDs.



Toyota or Nissan?


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 21, 2015)

nissan perhaps. 
Mitsubishi EVO or Subaru WRX?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 22, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> nissan perhaps.
> Mitsubishi EVO or Subaru WRX?

Click to collapse



Touch choice between the two, I'd say WRX but damn the EVO is a close 2nd 

What's the best rally car? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 22, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Touch choice between the two, I'd say WRX but damn the EVO is a close 2nd
> 
> What's the best rally car?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse





Dunno, but I'd take a Subaru WRX STI Club spec.



Favourite limited edition car?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 22, 2015)

Lamborghini Veneno

Same


----------



## eatsleep (Feb 22, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Lamborghini Veneno
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Ferrari Enzo (Eye Candy)

Excited about s6?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 23, 2015)

eatsleep said:


> Ferrari Enzo (Eye Candy)
> 
> Excited about s6?

Click to collapse



Nope. I have stopped bothering .

Excited about Paper UI ?


----------



## vinay (Feb 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nope. I have stopped bothering .
> 
> Excited about Paper UI ?

Click to collapse



No,

Which phone you should buy.

Sony or Samsung or HTC

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## karandpr (Feb 23, 2015)

vinay said:


> No,
> 
> Which phone you should buy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't need a new phone . I would rather go with Lenovo, YU or Motorola. It's time to do something different #troll

Fat phone(like Droid MAX) with 3 day battery or slim phone with 12 hours battery


----------



## vinay (Feb 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Don't need a new phone . I would rather go with Lenovo, YU or Motorola. It's time to do something different #troll
> 
> Fat phone(like Droid MAX) with 3 day battery or slim phone with 12 hours battery

Click to collapse



I will go with fat phone.

One plus one or yu yureka

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## karandpr (Feb 23, 2015)

OPO ...Though I have intense dislike for every phones which are sold in "flash sales"

Hatred or Lust ?


----------



## vinay (Feb 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> OPO ...Though I have intense dislike for every phones which are sold in "flash sales"
> 
> Hatred or Lust ?

Click to collapse



Haterd,

If you have to choice between custom kernel for kitkat with overclock or rom with lollypop which one will you choice.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## karandpr (Feb 23, 2015)

vinay said:


> Haterd,
> 
> If you have to choice between custom kernel for kitkat with overclock or rom with lollypop which one will you choice.
> 
> Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.

Click to collapse



I don't have to choose. O/C is very easy to implement and  over rated. As a developer I can choose whatever I want. So lollipop with O/C if I ever decide to upgrade. 

Can you cook edible food ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I don't have to choose. O/C is very easy to implement and  over rated. As a developer I can choose whatever I want. So lollipop with O/C if I ever decide to upgrade.
> 
> Can you cook edible food ?

Click to collapse



Some yes, I'm not very good at cooking however

Same 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Feb 23, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Some yes, I'm not very good at cooking however
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Instant Ramen and Sandwiches ..:angel:...Almost edible...
@ShapesBlue
Congrats on your 5000 posts 

Am I the only one who misses the old xda portal ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Instant Ramen and Sandwiches ..:angel:...Almost edible...
> 
> @ShapesBlue
> Congrats on your 5000 posts
> ...

Click to collapse



Never really noticed the portal as I'm typically always on mobile, I'd of never thought I'd make it to 1000 posts lol 

How many roms have you developed @karandpr? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Feb 23, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Never really noticed the portal as I'm typically always on mobile, I'd of never thought I'd make it to 1000 posts lol
> 
> How many roms have you developed @karandpr?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Hmm...Lets see ...2 Roms with around 12 versions ... + a bit of kernel mod....1 ROM with 2 versions ... I would say 3 ROMs tops ...


Same


----------



## danishaznita (Feb 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Hmm...Lets see ...2 Roms with around 12 versions ... + a bit of kernel mod....1 ROM with 2 versions ... I would say 3 ROMs tops ...
> 
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



The only thing i know is how to port roms , So 2 port rom xD 

Can you teach me senpai ? 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Feb 23, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> The only thing i know is how to port roms , So 2 port rom xD
> 
> Can you teach me senpai ?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Nah... ROM development is a waste of time and bandwidth. Try learning app and xposed development. 

Where is everyone ?


----------



## danishaznita (Feb 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nah... ROM development is a waste of time and bandwidth. Try learning app and xposed development.
> 
> Where is everyone ?

Click to collapse



Well gota admit that , Our developer release cm12 like 1 every 3-4 days and i gota download em all incase theres a improvement xD 

Everyone busy with real life ????

Do you have things todo ?
And im running out of anime ???


----------



## vinay (Feb 23, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Well gota admit that , Our developer release cm12 like 1 every 3-4 days and i gota download em all incase theres a improvement xD
> 
> Everyone busy with real life ????
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One thing to do.
Watching pwediepie
One who have more subscriber,s than people on earth.

Why should i develop?
And what kernel or rom?

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## karandpr (Feb 23, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Well gota admit that , Our developer release cm12 like 1 every 3-4 days and i gota download em all incase theres a improvement xD
> 
> Everyone busy with real life
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Post in the anime thread which somewhere in OffTopic section.  Watch Assassination Classroom & Durarara X2 :Boost this season.



vinay said:


> One thing to do.
> Watching pwediepie
> One who have more subscriber,s than people on earth.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kernel

Should I fly a kite ?


----------



## danishaznita (Feb 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Post in the anime thread which somewhere in OffTopic section.  Watch Assassination Classroom & Durarara X2 :Boost this season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ansatsu kyousitsu (assasination class) already watch , durara not yet 

yup u should , a good way to kill time , and you should try Wau bulan (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wau_bulan) , its huge xD

what do you know bout my country?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 23, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> ansatsu kyousitsu (assasination class) already watch , durara not yet
> 
> yup u should , a good way to kill time , and you should try Wau bulan (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wau_bulan) , its huge xD
> 
> what do you know bout my country?

Click to collapse



Capital is Kuala Lumpur. Monkeys are funny looking...My TV was manufactured in Malaysia...Badminton and TT players are excellent..

Do you like Koro Sensei ?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Feb 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Capital is Kuala Lumpur. Monkeys are funny looking...My TV was manufactured in Malaysia...Badminton and TT players are excellent..
> 
> Do you like Koro Sensei ?

Click to collapse



Karandpr why are you spamming so much, you are constantly trying to bump up your post count.
It's kinda annoying to often see you more than other people here in off-topic


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 23, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Karandpr why are you spamming so much, you are constantly trying to bump up your post count.
> It's kinda annoying to often see you more than other people here in off-topic

Click to collapse



For your information he's not the only one who frequents this thread. And another thing quit being rude and follow the OP... Back on topic 

Why are people so rude? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## danishaznita (Feb 23, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> For your information he's not the only one who frequents this thread. And another thing quit being rude and follow the OP... Back on topic
> 
> Why are people so rude?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



because they want to get hateee

is it summer right now ? 
theres no season in my country


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 23, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> because they want to get hateee
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In straya it is! Even though its like 15 degrees and raining, with heavy wind. 

Why are our seasons so confused this year?


----------



## danishaznita (Feb 23, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> In straya it is! Even though its like 15 degrees and raining, with heavy wind.
> 
> Why are our seasons so confused this year?

Click to collapse



so basicly its summer with 15C and heavy wind with rain ?  
here its 34C with no rain and 89% humidity

because there must be something going on with earth!

what are you fav car ?
mine is Audi s4 B5 because dad own one xD


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 23, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> so basicly its summer with 15C and heavy wind with rain ?
> here its 34C with no rain and 89% humidity
> 
> because there must be something going on with earth!
> ...

Click to collapse





Yeah, our seasons are going crazy! Yesterday was over 35 degrees with no rain whatsoever.



Anyway, I don't have a favourite car, but I love cars in general, and respect every style. I've always loved bns utes though.



Should people be able to drive any cars when they have only just gotten their licence?


----------



## vinay (Feb 23, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Yeah, our seasons are going crazy! Yesterday was over 35 degrees with no rain whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, that,s why they got licence

What is best thing about internet?

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 23, 2015)

vinay said:


> Yeah, that,s why they got licence
> 
> What is best thing about internet?
> 
> Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.

Click to collapse





The fact it has everything



Windows 7 or 8.1?


----------



## vinay (Feb 23, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> The fact it has everything
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 7 or 8.1?

Click to collapse



I will go with windows 7
And will get windows 10 because i listend abou new direct x which boost gaming.

Gaming consol or pc

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 23, 2015)

vinay said:


> I will go with windows 7
> And will get windows 10 because i listend abou new direct x which boost gaming.
> 
> Gaming consol or pc
> ...

Click to collapse





I would say pc because it has more potential for game hacks ?



Should video games be taken seriously?


----------



## danishaznita (Feb 23, 2015)

vinay said:


> I will go with windows 7
> And will get windows 10 because i listend abou new direct x which boost gaming.
> 
> Gaming consol or pc
> ...

Click to collapse



laptop?pc !  
going laptop because gaming console still need external monitor and power , 

what if somewhere in the future , someone converted all Google's Street Veiw data  into Maps for upcoming Grand theft auto ? 

for me , it going to be fun to be able to visit my own house in game XD


----------



## vinay (Feb 23, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I would say pc because it has more potential for game hacks ?
> 
> 
> 
> Should video games be taken seriously?

Click to collapse



Nope, why should we take thwm seriously they are virtual.

Laptop or dextop

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 23, 2015)

vinay said:


> Nope, why should we take thwm seriously they are virtual.
> 
> Laptop or dextop
> 
> Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.

Click to collapse





Touchscreen convertible laptop.



Most used app on your phone?


----------



## danishaznita (Feb 23, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Touchscreen convertible laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> Most used app on your phone?

Click to collapse



dolphin browser ( for watching anime)
Wechat/Whatsapp
tapatalk

what if someone converted google street veiw data into map for upcoming grand theft auto?


----------



## vinay (Feb 23, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Touchscreen convertible laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> Most used app on your phone?

Click to collapse



Mxplayer

Best os for pc(mac not allowed cause it is only for apple)

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 23, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> dolphin browser ( for watching anime)
> 
> 
> Wechat/Whatsapp
> ...

Click to collapse





Definitely tapatalk. After that, Cortana (I use both Windows Phone and android as daily drivers)



Do you think any company will be highly successful in phone, tablet, laptop and pc?


----------



## danishaznita (Feb 23, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Definitely tapatalk. After that, Cortana (I use both Windows Phone and android as daily drivers)
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think any company will be highly successful in phone, tablet, laptop and pc?

Click to collapse



yes if they do what we want!





vinay said:


> Mxplayer
> 
> Best os for pc
> 
> Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.

Click to collapse



oi why skip my post :crying::crying::crying: hehe

Linux and windows , Dual boot them !

is high end gaming pc necessary?


----------



## vinay (Feb 23, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> dolphin browser ( for watching anime)
> Wechat/Whatsapp
> tapatalk
> 
> what if someone converted google street veiw data into map for upcoming grand theft auto?

Click to collapse



It will look like vice city cuz vice city has texture from real photos.

What if rockstar games stop making gta.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## danishaznita (Feb 23, 2015)

vinay said:


> It will look like vice city cuz vice city has texture from real photos.
> 
> What is rockstar games stop making gta.
> 
> Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.

Click to collapse



RIOT! but , i miss the old vice city where the gameplay is fun , not like Gta 5 which took me like a week to understand the road xD

what do you expect for the upcoming gta ?


----------



## vinay (Feb 23, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> yes if they do what we want!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah it is necessary. It is also useful for other stuff.

Sorry for skipping you just posted right at time i was posting.

This is getting to crazy so i skiped question to fix it again.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.

---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------




danishaznita said:


> RIOT! but , i miss the old vice city where the gameplay is fun , not like Gta 5 which took me like a week to understand the road xD
> 
> what do you expect for the upcoming gta ?

Click to collapse



More graphic eating. And realastic. Ultra hard map.

What do you need in game.
High end graphic,s or good story.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 23, 2015)

vinay said:


> Yeah it is necessary. It is also useful for other stuff.
> 
> Sorry for skipping you just posted right at time i was posting.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I know right. Lets rename the thread 'random confused questions and answers, mix and match' 



Is this a good idea?


----------



## danishaznita (Feb 23, 2015)

EDIT : 





Jesse72 said:


> I know right. Lets rename the thread 'random confused questions and answers, mix and match'
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a good idea?

Click to collapse



nope because i just skipped your post xD



vinay said:


> Yeah it is necessary. It is also useful for other stuff.
> 
> Sorry for skipping you just posted right at time i was posting.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



good story , deep stuff 

why 4k when 1080p is good enough ?

4k need a diffrent more expensive hardware!


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 23, 2015)

More accidental skipping 





vinay said:


> What do you need in game.
> High end graphic,s or good story.
> 
> Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.

Click to collapse





Great physics, then graphics, then story.



Favourite genre of game?


----------



## vinay (Feb 23, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I know right. Lets rename the thread 'random confused questions and answers, mix and match'
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a good idea?

Click to collapse



Now it,s mix match. It is hard for us to have only one choice to answer to ask our question.

Which is longes,t game series.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## vinay (Feb 23, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> EDIT :
> 
> nope because i just skipped your post xD
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now just make it lenear. Mix match is making me crazy.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.

---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------




Jesse72 said:


> More accidental skipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Racing for smartphone.
I don,t know in which genre far cry 3 came. So whatever it is for pc.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ok, I give up. Time for sleep. That should ease confusion.


----------



## vinay (Feb 23, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Ok, I give up. Time for sleep. That should ease confusion.

Click to collapse



Maby.

What is time in your country.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------




vinay said:


> Maby.
> 
> What is time in your country.
> 
> Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.

Click to collapse



Leave it.

Which new rule should we add in this thread

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 23, 2015)

vinay said:


> Maby.
> 
> What is time in your country.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Ok, it's midnight.



We should make this thread a sticky.



Is that a good idea?


----------



## vinay (Feb 23, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Ok, it's midnight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maby if i know what you mean.


What you mean by sticky.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 23, 2015)

vinay said:


> Maby if i know what you mean.
> 
> 
> What you mean by sticky.
> ...

Click to collapse





You know, permanently at the top of the list. I think the technical term is sticky.



Favourite non google search engine?


----------



## vinay (Feb 23, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> You know, permanently at the top of the list. I think the technical term is sticky.
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite non google search engine?

Click to collapse



Non google Never used them but maby i will go with bing.

It is bad idea of sticky

What if a new only gaming os came for pc. Which increace gaming performance.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 23, 2015)

vinay said:


> Non google Never used them but maby i will go with bing.
> 
> What if a new only gaming os came for pc. Which increace gaming performance.
> 
> Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.

Click to collapse





If it was similar to Windows 7, it would be a hit. If it was all completely different, it would be a flop.



Closed source vs open source?


----------



## vinay (Feb 23, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> If it was similar to Windows 7, it would be a hit. If it was all completely different, it would be a flop.
> 
> 
> 
> Closed source vs open source?

Click to collapse



Simple,
Open source is best. You can see android as an example.

Apple or android.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Feb 23, 2015)

Apple

Why so much spam hahaha


----------



## vinay (Feb 23, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Apple
> 
> Why so much spam hahaha

Click to collapse



Having fun, it is a thread for spaming.

Which is best brand for android smartphone.



Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## karandpr (Feb 23, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Karandpr why are you spamming so much, you are constantly trying to bump up your post count.
> It's kinda annoying to often see you more than other people here in off-topic

Click to collapse



lolwut  .



vinay said:


> Having fun, it is a thread for spaming.
> 
> Which is best brand for android smartphone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sony or Motorola

Why am I accused of post bumping and not @Jesse72 ?


----------



## vinay (Feb 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> lolwut  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 maby he saw you first.

What you would like to be.
Male or female.


Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Feb 23, 2015)

I saw you first haha

Motarola

Sammy or HTC


----------



## danishaznita (Feb 23, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> I saw you first haha
> 
> Motarola
> 
> Sammy or HTC

Click to collapse



U skipped that guy above you xD 

Htc because samsung is like BMW , everyone use it and u dont feel special ( no offence ) 

Your gender ? 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vinay (Feb 23, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> U skipped that guy above you xD
> 
> Htc because samsung is like BMW , everyone use it and u dont feel special ( no offence )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Male.

Don,t ask question which only one person know,s answer. Cuz it pervent other,s from progress.

Why do we question so much.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## karandpr (Feb 23, 2015)

Because it's the OT Q/A thread.

Big hero 6 or How to train your dragon 2 ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Because it's the OT Q/A thread.
> 
> Big hero 6 or How to train your dragon 2 ?

Click to collapse



Big Hero 6 for sure 

What's the fastest speed you've ever driven? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Feb 23, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Big Hero 6 for sure
> 
> What's the fastest speed you've ever driven?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



12 kmph I think ...on a bicycle

Same


----------



## vinay (Feb 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> 12 kmph I think ...on a bicycle
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Same 12 kmph on bicycle.

Which is your favorite song that you listen everyday.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## karandpr (Feb 23, 2015)

vinay said:


> Same 12 kmph on bicycle.
> 
> Which is your favorite song that you listen everyday.
> 
> Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.

Click to collapse



"I talk to the rain" by kajiura yuki . It's awesome !!





Same


----------



## vinay (Feb 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> "I talk to the rain" by kajiura yuki . It's awesome !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You choice is amazing.

Calvin harris out side ft ellie goulding 







Favorite movie.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 23, 2015)

Toss up between Forrest Gump and I am Sam

Same 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 23, 2015)

I have far too many of them. Can't really choose. 

Favourite TV show? 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 23, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> I have far too many of them. Can't really choose.
> 
> Favourite TV show?
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



American Horror Story 

Same 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## vinay (Feb 24, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> American Horror Story
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Dark Matter twisted but true.

Favorite video game.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## AlbertBGeorge (Feb 24, 2015)

vinay said:


> Favorite video game.

Click to collapse



Assasins Creed Unity

Best hollywood movie you watched in 2015.


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dunno where my the movies I watch come from, but the kingsmans service was pretty good.



How would you feel if xda was down for a week (it happened to a popular forum I was on last week)?


----------



## danishaznita (Feb 24, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Dunno where my the movies I watch come from, but the kingsmans service was pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> How would you feel if xda was down for a week (it happened to a popular forum I was on last week)?

Click to collapse




WHY YOU DO DIS :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:

what if internet is down in your entire country and you have to wait 1 month for it to be fix ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 24, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> WHY YOU DO DIS :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Finally New Zealand would look kinda good.



Would you like a dual boot Windows 8.1/android x86 tablet, or would you prefer 2 tablets?


----------



## vinay (Feb 24, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Finally New Zealand would look kinda good.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like a dual boot Windows 8.1/android x86 tablet, or would you prefer 2 tablets?

Click to collapse



Dual boot is cool but android x86 is unless all apps are made for arm so useless.



What will happen if i remove antivirus and use internet for one month.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## karandpr (Feb 24, 2015)

Nothing if you are smart... 

What happened to rest of 71 Jesses ?


----------



## danishaznita (Feb 24, 2015)

Jesse murder em all . thats why he's,72

What if what if doesnt exist ?

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 24, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Jesse murder em all . thats why he's,72
> 
> What if what if doesnt exist ?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



While it may not, I'm nearly sure it does exist 

What if we aren't the only intelligent species in the universe? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## sampeto (Feb 24, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> While it may not, I'm nearly sure it does exist
> 
> What if we aren't the only intelligent species in the universe?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Then we're probably in for an intergalactic war over resources or something.

Why do soup crackers have holes in them?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 24, 2015)

sampeto said:


> Then we're probably in for an intergalactic war over resources or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





So you can put dip between two of them and squeeze them together to watch all the wormies come through the holes.



Oh, and PS, the other 71 Jesse's are my fans.



Favourite milkshake flavour?


----------



## huggs (Feb 24, 2015)

banana

Why did the United States get off the gold standard?

sent from a device


----------



## primetechv2 (Feb 25, 2015)

huggs said:


> banana
> 
> Why did the United States get off the gold standard?
> 
> sent from a device

Click to collapse



They ran out of IOUs to people, and just like monopoly, when you run out of money you just write more. =p

What's your favorite animal not found on a farm, and why? 

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 25, 2015)

primetechv2 said:


> They ran out of IOUs to people, and just like monopoly, when you run out of money you just write more. =p
> 
> What's your favorite animal not found on a farm, and why?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S5

Click to collapse




Platypus. Because it's an egg laying mammal with a duck bill. Like some fairy tale animal, except it's real.

Ever went kangaroo back riding?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 25, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Platypus. Because it's an egg laying mammal with a duck bill. Like some fairy tale animal, except it's real.
> 
> 
> 
> Ever went kangaroo back riding?

Click to collapse





never tried to be honest. all the kangaroos are scared to my amazingness, so run away when I get near. I've been on a bucking bull though. those are so much fun!



most fun thing you've ever done?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Feb 25, 2015)

vinay said:


> Dual boot is cool but android x86 is unless all apps are made for arm so useless.

Click to collapse



Android x86 is fine for most apps afaict. Games can be a little hit/miss due to developer unfamiliarity with (or lax support of) Intel's GPU.
If one doesn't care about high-end games on a tablet though, is there any reason to prefer Android x86 to Windows on a tablet?



vinay said:


> What will happen if i remove antivirus and use internet for one month.
> 
> Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.

Click to collapse



Likely nothing if you are the sensible type (and you haven't installed flash/shockwave/java).

Now that Apple has copied the phablet design, is Samsung now going the way of Blackberry/Nokia?

---------- Post added at 04:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 AM ----------




ShapesBlue said:


> While it may not, I'm nearly sure it does exist
> 
> What if we aren't the only intelligent species in the universe?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Then we aren't the only intelligent species in the universe.

We aren't in any case....as anyone unlucky enough to have ever been hunted by feline/canine/reptile predators would testify.


Why the hoopla over an actor playing Stephen Hawking when most of these same people don't care to read/listen to Hawking himself or other scientists like him?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 25, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Android x86 is fine for most apps afaict. Games can be a little hit/miss due to developer unfamiliarity with (or lax support of) Intel's GPU.
> If one doesn't care about high-end games on a tablet though, is there any reason to prefer Android x86 to Windows on a tablet?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because you were watching the Oscars not the Nobels ...

Why so serious ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 25, 2015)

Cause I'm depressed.



What should I do to cheer myself up?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 25, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Cause I'm depressed.
> 
> 
> 
> What should I do to cheer myself up?

Click to collapse



Roam around neighborhood naked .

Will you do that ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 25, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Roam around neighborhood naked .
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I could, but my nearest neighbour of like 400 meters away if I walked directly over fences and stuff, over a Kay if I walked down the driveway, along the road, and up their driveway.



Do you think anyone would complain after seeing how sexy I am?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 25, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I could, but my nearest neighbour of like 400 meters away if I walked directly over fences and stuff, over a Kay if I walked down the driveway, along the road, and up their driveway.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think anyone would complain after seeing how sexy I am?

Click to collapse



Nah then again you'd probably scream if you seen me lol 

Does anyone enjoy writing stories or even poems in there spare time? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 25, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Nah then again you'd probably scream if you seen me lol
> 
> Does anyone enjoy writing stories or even poems in there spare time?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse





Someone probably does, but not me. I prefer learning more about technology.



Favourite subject you learn in your spare time?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 25, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Someone probably does, but not me. I prefer learning more about technology.
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite subject you learn in your spare time?

Click to collapse



Android, I have taught myself a lot over these last 4 years or so

Same 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 25, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Android, I have taught myself a lot over these last 4 years or so
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Android also.

How come computer software doesn't need to be built specifically for the device, but to make android work on a device requires hours and hours of work?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 25, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Android also.
> 
> How come computer software doesn't need to be built specifically for the device, but to make android work on a device requires hours and hours of work?

Click to collapse



Because computer vendors already do the heavy lifting . They provide drivers and api which provide "materials" to develop computer software. Also making a software takes hours and it may or may not work on all computers #wordsfromaguywhogetspaidtomakesoftware

Will @Jesse72 posts pics of his neighborhood adventure ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 25, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Because computer vendors already do the heavy lifting . They provide drivers and api which provide "materials" to develop computer software. Also making a software takes hours and it may or may not work on all computers #wordsfromaguywhogetspaidtomakesoftware
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Nah, don't feel like getting banned.



Favourite device you own?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 25, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Nah, don't feel like getting banned.
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite device you own?

Click to collapse



My HP laptop...dv something...

Favorite worm ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 25, 2015)

karandpr said:


> My HP laptop...dv something...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sour gummy worms.



How many forums are you on?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 25, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Sour gummy worms.
> 
> 
> 
> How many forums are you on?

Click to collapse



Active on 2 forums. Lurker on others. 

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 25, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Active on 2 forums. Lurker on others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Highly active on 3. Occasionally post on others. Don't do much lurking.



If you had to change countries, which country would you go to and why?


----------



## danishaznita (Feb 25, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Nah, don't feel like getting banned.
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite device you own?

Click to collapse



Why not ? We only want to see your veiw 
 Not you xD







Jesse72 said:


> Highly active on 3. Occasionally post on others. Don't do much lurking.
> 
> 
> 
> If you had to change countries, which country would you go to and why?

Click to collapse



Japan! Tho i dono how to speak japanese but hey , might try someday

If prime minister ask you , what should be change / fix in your country , what will you answer ? 

If  me (malaysia) id like to lower the roadtax and tax for import cars .. Here , A Lambo gallardo is priced at Rm1.5M ($419,759) thats like double the price   and we have to pay Rm11.99K ($3,300) yearly because of high engine displacement ( 5.2L V10) 

....

Boleh menangis woo impian hancur musnah 


Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Feb 25, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Highly active on 3. Occasionally post on others. Don't do much lurking.
> 
> 
> 
> If you had to change countries, which country would you go to and why?

Click to collapse



Iceland...For lulz

Same


----------



## danishaznita (Feb 25, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Iceland...For lulz
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Lol when me came everyone started skipping post huh? xD 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Feb 25, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Lol when me came everyone started skipping post huh? xD
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Thats why we quote posts  ....
I will probably give the states more power and decentralize decisions.  State and Local authorities will have more executive powers. 
Also watch " Eden of the east " anime .It has a theme similar to your question 

Favorite video game ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 25, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Thats why we quote posts  ....
> 
> 
> I will probably give the states more power and decentralize decisions.  State and Local authorities will have more executive powers.
> ...

Click to collapse





GTA or GT 6



Favourite genre of video game?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 25, 2015)

RTS

Same


----------



## vinay (Feb 25, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Thats why we quote posts  ....
> I will probably give the states more power and decentralize decisions.  State and Local authorities will have more executive powers.
> Also watch " Eden of the east " anime .It has a theme similar to your question
> 
> Favorite video game ?

Click to collapse



Max payne 3

I am 16+ but still play it.

Same.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------




karandpr said:


> RTS
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Action shooter.

Best game you played on smartphone.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## oddtiki (Feb 25, 2015)

Played a lot of games, maybe Don't touch the spikes or Clash of Clans.


----------



## vinay (Feb 25, 2015)

oddtiki said:


> Played a lot of games, maybe Don't touch the spikes or Clash of Clans.

Click to collapse



You forgot to ask question.

Let me take it as same question.

My favorite smartphone game is asphalt 8,maxpayne,gangster vagas.

Why we have too many favorite thing,s and can,t even choice which one is most favorite.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## Sempiternum (Feb 25, 2015)

>Why we have too many favorite thing,s and can,t even choice which one is most favorite.

because it's hard to choose, and often we choose to not choose at all.

why changing our mind is so hard?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Feb 25, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Because you were watching the Oscars not the Nobels ...

Click to collapse



What's Oscars?. Was watching the news if it matters... 



karandpr said:


> Why so serious ?

Click to collapse



Don't understand. What or who is so serious and, what irks you about that?

Q:
Is engaging and uncommon inquiry (aka @karandpr's oft-mentioned _seriousness_ :laugh off-topic in Off-topic?


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 25, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> What's Oscars?. Was watching the news if it matters...

Click to collapse



For three and a half hours? That's one bloody long news broadcast! :laugh:

Besides, every news station reported on the Oscars. (The film awards.. )



> Q:
> Is engaging and uncommon inquiry (aka @karandpr's oft-mentioned _seriousness_ :laugh off-topic in Off-topic?

Click to collapse



I've seen worse, so nah. 

Midsomer Murders or Law & Order?


----------



## oddtiki (Feb 25, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> For three and a half hours? That's one bloody long news broadcast! :laugh:
> 
> Besides, every news station reported on the Oscars. (The film awards.. )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm, seen both but mostly Midsomer Murders.

Dr. Who or Dr. House?


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 25, 2015)

oddtiki said:


> Hmm, seen both but mostly Midsomer Murders.
> 
> Dr. Who or Dr. House?

Click to collapse



Doctor Who. 

Stargate SG1 or Star Trek TOS? 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## danishaznita (Feb 26, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Doctor Who.
> 
> Stargate SG1 or Star Trek TOS?
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Why not both ?

What should.i do?

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 26, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Why not both ?
> 
> What should.i do?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse





Ask @karandpr, you'll wish you never asked! 



Will he come up with a good idea this time?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 26, 2015)

@Jesse72
Probably. He can try selling pics of your grand australian escape to kill time.

How legendary will Jesse's escape be ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 26, 2015)

karandpr said:


> @Jesse72
> Probably. He can try selling pics of your grand australian escape to kill time.
> 
> How legendary will Jesse's escape be ?

Click to collapse





Oh, extremely! Don't wanna spoil it though. Be quiet, or it'll start leakin like galaxy s6 pics.



What's the most fun thing you've ever done in your life?


----------



## oddtiki (Feb 26, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Oh, extremely! Don't wanna spoil it though. Be quiet, or it'll start leakin like galaxy s6 pics.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the most fun thing you've ever done in your life?

Click to collapse



Rode a bike completely naked. (Drunk tho)
Same.


----------



## danishaznita (Feb 26, 2015)

oddtiki said:


> Rode a bike completely naked. (Drunk tho)
> Same.

Click to collapse



Driving S4 b5 to school (im 15) and beat em slow who think theyre fast ?????

Same! Curious to know

Sent from my heart (sakit nya tuh disini , di dalam hatiku)


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 26, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Driving S4 b5 to school (im 15) and beat em slow who think theyre fast ?????
> 
> Same! Curious to know
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Jumping out of an airplane. (with a parachute, I'm not _that_ suicidal)  

Same question.


----------



## vinay (Feb 26, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Jumping out of an airplane. (with a parachute, I'm not _that_ suicidal)
> 
> Same question.

Click to collapse



Using my bycycle to race with vechicle,s. (only able to cross them for 1min then i get tired)

Why did you joined xda and did you joind as an noob or expirenced.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 26, 2015)

vinay said:


> Using my bycycle to race with vechicle,s. (only able to cross them for 1min then i get tired)
> 
> Why did you joined xda and did you joind as an noob or expirenced.
> 
> .

Click to collapse



to "root+rom".
everyone is a noob at some point because there is ALWAYS someone more experienced than you (including some guys who have little or no  " Thanks" but are hardcore cypherpunks/hackers). 

question : Campagnolo or Shimano?


----------



## vinay (Feb 26, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> to "root+rom".
> everyone is a noob at some point because there is ALWAYS someone more experienced than you (including some guys who have little or no  " Thanks" but are hardcore cypherpunks/hackers).
> 
> question : Campagnolo or Shimano?

Click to collapse



A: Shimano.


Q: Why qualcomm is better than mediatek?

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## danishaznita (Feb 26, 2015)

vinay said:


> Shimano.
> 
> 
> Why qualcomm is better than mediatek
> ...

Click to collapse



Umm ... I dont know xD . maybe mediatek is closed source ??

Your reaction first time joining xda ? 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 PM ----------




ShadowLea said:


> Jumping out of an airplane. (with a parachute, I'm not _that_ suicidal)
> 
> Same question.

Click to collapse



Try it with wing suit next time ! 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vinay (Feb 26, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Umm ... I dont know xD . maybe mediatek is closed source ??
> 
> Your reaction first time joining xda ?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



It was nothing. Just a feel inside to reach senior developer. And now it is for getting recogonized developer.

Same.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 26, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Try it with wing suit next time !

Click to collapse



It's on the bucket list 



vinay said:


> Same.

Click to collapse



"What the bleeding hell are they talking about?!" 

Most creative christmas present ever?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 26, 2015)

I got a video game from my forum buddy[on Christmas]...Goat Simulator since he thought my life needs goats ...

Does my life need goats ?


----------



## huggs (Feb 26, 2015)

Everyone's life needs goats, the cheese made from thier milk is delicious.

What is the square root of 2 ?

sent from a device


----------



## oddtiki (Feb 26, 2015)

huggs said:


> What is the square root of 2 ?
> 
> sent from a device

Click to collapse



1.41421356237

Biggest tech goal?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 26, 2015)

oddtiki said:


> 1.41421356237
> 
> Biggest tech goal?

Click to collapse





Connected car, house and dog.



Same


----------



## danishaznita (Feb 27, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Connected car, house and dog.
> 
> 
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Automated house , cars . and installing gps to my everything so i wont loose em 

Your daily meal ? 
Mine.is rice and fried egg  

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vinay (Feb 27, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Automated house , cars . and installing gps to my everything so i wont loose em
> 
> Your daily meal ?
> Mine.is rice and fried egg
> ...

Click to collapse



A diffrent meal everyday.


Which pc you want to have but don,t have.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## karandpr (Feb 27, 2015)

vinay said:


> A diffrent meal everyday.
> 
> 
> Which pc you want to have but don,t have.
> ...

Click to collapse



A Super computer . Multi processor Setup with Quad SLI Graphics card and obscene amount of RAM.

Where is the Q/A crew ?


----------



## danishaznita (Feb 28, 2015)

karandpr said:


> A Super computer . Multi processor Setup with Quad SLI Graphics card and obscene amount of RAM.
> 
> Where is the Q/A crew ?

Click to collapse



Tired of answering nooby question xD 

Google glass . worth it or na 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vinay (Feb 28, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Tired of answering nooby question xD
> 
> Google glass . worth it or na
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Na.
It has only one screen at corner and one side is fat and other slim. Really bad fashion.

Broadband or 4g LTE

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 28, 2015)

vinay said:


> Na.
> It has only one screen at corner and one side is fat and other slim. Really bad fashion.
> 
> Broadband or 4g LTE
> ...

Click to collapse





4G LTE.



IPhone or Nokia 3310?


----------



## danishaznita (Feb 28, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> 4G LTE.
> 
> 
> 
> IPhone or Nokia 3310?

Click to collapse



Iphone . lol then sell it and buy android!

Blue and black or white and gold ?

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vinay (Feb 28, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Iphone . lol then sell it and buy android!
> 
> Blue and black or white and gold ?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I want gold and black.


Can we record slo-mo video on any android phone.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 28, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Iphone . lol then sell it and buy android!
> 
> Blue and black or white and gold ?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse





IIITTTTTSSSSSSS BBBBLLLLLLLUUUUUEEEEEE AAANNNNDDDDDDDD BBBLLLLLLAAAAAACCCCCCKKKKKKK!!!!!! 



Got it?


----------



## vinay (Feb 28, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> IIITTTTTSSSSSSS BBBBLLLLLLLUUUUUEEEEEE AAANNNNDDDDDDDD BBBLLLLLLAAAAAACCCCCCKKKKKKK!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Got it?

Click to collapse



I got it.

My favorite is black and gold.

Question on my upper post.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 28, 2015)

vinay said:


> I got it.
> 
> My favorite is black and gold.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i think so.  i am sure there is a camera app.  not sure but try FV5?

what colour is the dress? gold white or black blue?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 28, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> i think so.  i am sure there is a camera app.  not sure but try FV5?
> 
> what colour is the dress? gold white or black blue?

Click to collapse





IIITTTTTSSSSSSS BBBBLLLLLLLUUUUUEEEEEE AAANNNNDDDDDDDD BBBLLLLLLAAAAAACCCCCCKKKKKKK!!!!!! 



Got it?IIITTTTTSSSSSSS BBBBLLLLLLLUUUUUEEEEEE AAANNNNDDDDDDDD BBBLLLLLLAAAAAACCCCCCKKKKKKK!!!!!! 



Got it?IIITTTTTSSSSSSS BBBBLLLLLLLUUUUUEEEEEE AAANNNNDDDDDDDD BBBLLLLLLAAAAAACCCCCCKKKKKKK!!!!!! 



Got it?IIITTTTTSSSSSSS BBBBLLLLLLLUUUUUEEEEEE AAANNNNDDDDDDDD BBBLLLLLLAAAAAACCCCCCKKKKKKK!!!!!! 



Got it?IIITTTTTSSSSSSS BBBBLLLLLLLUUUUUEEEEEE AAANNNNDDDDDDDD BBBLLLLLLAAAAAACCCCCCKKKKKKK!!!!!! 



Got it?IIITTTTTSSSSSSS BBBBLLLLLLLUUUUUEEEEEE AAANNNNDDDDDDDD BBBLLLLLLAAAAAACCCCCCKKKKKKK!!!!!! 



Got it?IIITTTTTSSSSSSS BBBBLLLLLLLUUUUUEEEEEE AAANNNNDDDDDDDD BBBLLLLLLAAAAAACCCCCCKKKKKKK!!!!!! 



Got it?IIITTTTTSSSSSSS BBBBLLLLLLLUUUUUEEEEEE AAANNNNDDDDDDDD BBBLLLLLLAAAAAACCCCCCKKKKKKK!!!!!! 



Got it?IIITTTTTSSSSSSS BBBBLLLLLLLUUUUUEEEEEE AAANNNNDDDDDDDD BBBLLLLLLAAAAAACCCCCCKKKKKKK!!!!!! 



Got it?IIITTTTTSSSSSSS BBBBLLLLLLLUUUUUEEEEEE AAANNNNDDDDDDDD BBBLLLLLLAAAAAACCCCCCKKKKKKK!!!!!! 



Got it?


----------



## vinay (Feb 28, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> IIITTTTTSSSSSSS BBBBLLLLLLLUUUUUEEEEEE AAANNNNDDDDDDDD BBBLLLLLLAAAAAACCCCCCKKKKKKK!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Now it,s really looks like spam.

Can we become recogonized developer automaticaly like senior developer.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 28, 2015)

vinay said:


> Now it,s really looks like spam.
> 
> Can we become recogonized developer automaticaly like senior developer.
> 
> Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.

Click to collapse





It's not spam, just a strong opinion.

Dunno about developer thing.



What's the most epic argument you've seen/participated in?


----------



## vinay (Feb 28, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> It's not spam, just a strong opinion.
> 
> Dunno about developer thing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First
 on youtube commen,t
Second your.


Same.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 28, 2015)

vinay said:


> First
> on youtube commen,t
> Second your.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I dunno, I'm pretty lax so I don't get in many arguments.



Should I stop looking at small electronic tic tac box projects?


----------



## vinay (Feb 28, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I dunno, I'm pretty lax so I don't get in many arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I stop looking at small electronic tic tac box projects?

Click to collapse



Give me example. Then i could think about answer.

How much you watch youtube.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## vinay (Feb 28, 2015)

vinay said:


> Give me example. Then i could think about answer.
> 
> How much you watch youtube.
> 
> Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.

Click to collapse



No one is replying maby useless

Why recogonized developers always write
Regards,
Name
At the end of post.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## karandpr (Feb 28, 2015)

They don't do that always . And writing Regards is good habit. 

How many Jesses are required to change a light bulb ?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 28, 2015)

karandpr said:


> They don't do that always . And writing Regards is good habit.
> 
> How many Jesses are required to change a light bulb ?

Click to collapse



3. One to hold the ladder, the other to hold the bulb and the third to put in the bulb







vinay said:


> Now it,s really looks like spam.
> 
> Can we become recogonized developer automaticaly like senior developer.
> 
> Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.

Click to collapse



It's not spam. It's about a picture going around that people see as different colors. 

So my question, what color is it? (Attached is the picture)

Ps. It's clearly white and gold


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 28, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> So my question, what color is it? (Attached is the picture)
> 
> Ps. It's clearly white and gold

Click to collapse





Clearly it's not.



Do you think the colour confusion is an optical illusion, or different calibrated screens?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 1, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Clearly it's not.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the colour confusion is an optical illusion, or different calibrated screens?

Click to collapse



Not differently calibrated screens, because people looking at the same screen see it differently. This attached picture explains what's going on. The gold colour is between gold and black, and the white is between white and blue. I do see a bit of a blue-ish tint/shadow to the white. It's probably that different peoples' eyes allow in different amounts of light...

Edit: found this http://www.wired.com/2015/02/science-one-agrees-color-dress/

Are apples green or red?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 1, 2015)

The ones in my fridge.are yellow

Same


----------



## vinay (Mar 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> The ones in my fridge.are yellow
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Mostly red.

Best free rpg game on playstore.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 1, 2015)

Reaper . Tale of Pale Swordsman

Best PC RTS evah ?


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Reaper . Tale of Pale Swordsman
> 
> Best PC RTS evah ?

Click to collapse



What is RTS xS 

Most expensive thing you bought  ?

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 1, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> What is RTS xS
> 
> Most expensive thing you bought  ?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse





My $1501AUD car. Stingy I know.



Best vehicle you've been in?


----------



## vinay (Mar 1, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> What is RTS xS
> 
> Most expensive thing you bought  ?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



LED TV.

How to build kernel intregrated with recovery. (sony devices don,t have recovery partation so that,s why i wan,t to know.)


Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## ShadowLea (Mar 1, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> My $1501AUD car. Stingy I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Best vehicle you've been in?

Click to collapse



Bugatti Vehron. On the Nurburgring at an event. Brilliant, absolutely brilliant car. 

Same question. 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 1, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Bugatti Vehron. On the Nurburgring at an event. Brilliant, absolutely brilliant car.
> 
> Same question.
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





Probably our free old 1987 ford falcon ute. Got it off a mate for the gearbox, once he stripped some stuff off for himself. Since we really don't care about it, it does really good burnouts and drifts (private property paddocks) Not the fastest, best quality, but certainly the most fun!



Should I add stuff in brackets to cover my ass?


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 1, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Bugatti Vehron. On the Nurburgring at an event. Brilliant, absolutely brilliant car.
> 
> Same question.
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ferrari 430 spyder from our place (Kuala Lumpur) to other side of malaysia (Johor) ,  gearshift is hmmm how do i describe it ...  like it throws you forward and feel the gear changes which is fun 




vinay said:


> LED TV.
> 
> How to build kernel intregrated with recovery. (sony devices don,t have recovery partation so that,s why i wan,t to know.)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



maybe you should pm @karandpr

---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:00 PM ----------




Jesse72 said:


> Probably our free old 1987 ford falcon ute. Got it off a mate for the gearbox, once he stripped some stuff off for himself. Since we really don't care about it, it does really good burnouts and drifts (private property paddocks) Not the fastest, best quality, but certainly the most fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Should I add stuff in brackets to cover my ass?

Click to collapse



absolutely

your dreams ?

---------- Post added at 08:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 PM ----------


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't dream. Seriously.



What is the root of all evil?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 1, 2015)

sqrt(evil)

@vinay
Rip off the Recovery Ramdisk. Pack stock and recovery ramdisks as cpio archives . Write a init..script which copies recovery ramdisk at boot with the volume or any hw button[Other than power] as a trigger. pack all this stuff as standard gz or lzma ramdisk. Sip coffee .

What is cube root of all evils ?


----------



## vinay (Mar 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> sqrt(evil)
> 
> @vinay
> Rip off the Recovery Ramdisk. Pack stock and recovery ramdisks as cpio archives . Write a init..script which copies recovery ramdisk at boot with the volume or any hw button[Other than power] as a trigger. pack all this stuff as standard gz or lzma ramdisk. Sip coffee .
> ...

Click to collapse



Human,s
That is just humans that are evil.
So i am saying we are root of evil cause we made evil.


Do you belive in god.




Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 1, 2015)

Nope. 

Do you believe in Flying Spaghetti Monster ?


----------



## ShadowLea (Mar 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nope.
> 
> Do you believe in Flying Spaghetti Monster ?

Click to collapse



Only when I attempt to cook spaghetti. Draining it usually doesn't go very well, and that's one angry mob of flying spaghetti..... 

Alright, how about the Force?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 1, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Only when I attempt to cook spaghetti. Draining it usually doesn't go very well, and that's one angry mob of flying spaghetti.....

Click to collapse



Ever try conjuring a perforated colander spell... :victory:



ShadowLea said:


> Alright, how about the Force?

Click to collapse



Don't believe in it. I just use it... 

Same.


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 2, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Ever try conjuring a perforated colander spell... :victory:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



why beleive when u already using it to do everyday stuff??

what happen if u met your self ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 2, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> why beleive when u already using it to do everyday stuff??
> 
> what happen if u met your self ?

Click to collapse



I'd freak out but I'd hope it would be me from the future so I could learn some new things 

Same 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 2, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I'd freak out but I'd hope it would be me from the future so I could learn some new things
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse





I'd bask in the sheer awesomness of myself.



Open source vs closed source


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 2, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I'd bask in the sheer awesomness of myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Open source vs closed source

Click to collapse



Open source of course 

What's your favorite fruit? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 2, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Open source of course
> 
> What's your favorite fruit?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse





Passionfruit. I eat at least 3 apples a day though.



Which Linux distro should I put on my nexus 7 for kicks?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Mar 2, 2015)

vinay said:


> Male.
> 
> Don,t ask question which only one person know,s answer. Cuz it pervent other,s from progress.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Everyone can answer the question 'What's your gender' .

Why so much activity here? And don't tell me because of the fact that it's an OT thread.
This all is just for bumping up post count, you're guys are really unknowing of life to ask the whole day alot of dumb questions or you guys have no life and are just trying to bump up post count to be wannabe famous on a nerdo forum.

I assume no one will give me a fair answer


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 2, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Everyone can answer the question 'What's your gender' .
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Whatever your trying to say, I'm completely ignoring. I don't think people just stare at this page pressing f5 every 10 seconds, though I can't speak for everyone ?



Anyway, the answer to your question (I think, use question marks (?) to show a question or it gets confusing) is, I'm a male.



Since you caused confusion and stuffed up a perfectly organised thread, I'll re-ask my previous question:

What Linux distro should I put on my nexus 7 for kicks?


----------



## vinay (Mar 2, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> you guys have no life and are just trying to bump up post count to be wannabe famous on a nerdo forum.

Click to collapse



Well,

More post count won,t make you famous.

It,s thank,s meter which get filled only if you did real help.

And this is full of dumb question because everyone have to ask a question for answering other,s and some time we don,t have real question.



> What Linux distro should I put on my nexus 7 for kicks?

Click to collapse



Ubuntu is best.

Why can,t we have os of our choice on phone like pc/laptop ?

They have cpu/gpu/ram and phones also have cpu/gpu/ram

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 2, 2015)

vinay said:


> Well,
> 
> More post count won,t make you famous.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Cause their too low power if your trying to emulate x86 on arm or visa versa. Tablets that have both would be very fat.



I did like the Chinese Windows 8.1 tablets I had, before I gave up returning them after they got yet another fault. Only $89 for Windows 8.1, and 1 year office 365, and the tablet, that's a good deal.



Still considering buying a dual boot Windows 8.1/x86 android tablet, and maybe putting amiduos on it. I need to find one you can root though.



Why is there always someone who will be a pain and tell you off, and why are they generally female @Elya_Dragon?


----------



## advent_geek (Mar 2, 2015)

vinay said:


> Well,
> 
> More post count won,t make you famous.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what should we do? we aren't a phone maker  

What Would be Upcoming Android OS Version Name ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 2, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> what should we do? we aren't a phone maker
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Mmmm, because food is tasty.



Other guesses/stupid ideas?


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 2, 2015)

vinay said:


> Well,
> 
> More post count won,t make you famous.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm thats a tough quest but ill try and amswer , hope you understand xD 

For linux , theres already many distros like Kali , backtrack , ubuntu , etc etc , because linux is Open source and Basic operating system , you want this you install.  You want that you install 

As for windows . umm maybe someone just doesnt have time to customize a full bug free operating system ? Or windows its self is closed source 

Lol sorry for my rubish answer , im just trying xS  



Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------




Jesse72 said:


> Mmmm, because food is tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> Other guesses/stupid ideas?

Click to collapse



Android  Sweeet!

One day you re watering your plants , then suddenly 2 robber came and , (1 waited on the motorcycle while another one is armed with a knife) barged to you into your house , what will you do ? Stab him ? Kill him ?

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vinay (Mar 2, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Which weapon you want to keep in your house , handgun ? Rifle ? Or pehaps melee stuff like swords ?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Melee stuff is always safe.


Why most of developers are male.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 2, 2015)

vinay said:


> Melee stuff is always safe.
> 
> 
> Why most of developers are male.
> ...

Click to collapse



Because can female stands all the bug ?

Fix 1 bug 
99 bug appear 

If a robber came into your house . armed with knife , what will you do ? Other than calling police secretly . i mean like will you do self defence or stab him or ... What ever u'd you ?

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vinay (Mar 2, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> If a robber came into your house . armed with knife , what will you do ? Other than calling police secretly . i mean like will you do self defence or stab him or ... What ever u'd you ?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Knife is not long. I will grab a stick or bat and stab him from behind if possible or from front.

Which intetnet plan you perefer.
Just tell me speed and data not price.

Example: if we have choice of 2 gb fast and unlimated slow. I mean caping.


Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 2, 2015)

vinay said:


> Knife is not long. I will grab a stick or bat and stab him from behind if possible or from front.
> 
> Which intetnet plan you perefer.
> Just tell me speed and data not price.
> ...

Click to collapse



Id prefer Unlimited But with speed cap . because if u get a 2 gb fast . what would that 2gb do ? It doesnt last long 

If , you own xda , what would you do ? 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Mar 2, 2015)

vinay said:


> Knife is not long. I will grab a stick or bat and stab him from behind if possible or from front.
> 
> Which intetnet plan you perefer.
> Just tell me speed and data not price.
> ...

Click to collapse



i will choose 2gb that mean fastest one
Currently using
ACT Broadband with upto 60MBPS SPeed

*9223372036854775807 convert into word*


----------



## vinay (Mar 2, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> i will choose 2gb that mean fastest one
> Currently using
> ACT Broadband with upto 60MBPS SPeed
> 
> *9223372036854775807 convert into word*

Click to collapse



Nine,two,two,three,three,seven,two,zero,three,six,eight,five,four,seven,seven,five,eight,zero,seven.

Maby that,s what you mean.

How many gb should i choice for internet.
I watch youtube too much.
Download many games.
So how much.


Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Mar 2, 2015)

vinay said:


> Well,
> 
> More post count won,t make you famous.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The problem is that you are having more than 3 times more posts than you have thanks points.

Do you have a real life?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 2, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> The problem is that you are having more than 3 times more posts than you have thanks points.
> 
> Do you have a real life?

Click to collapse



Yes do you? 

Why are you so rude to everyone? @Elya_Dragon

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## vinay (Mar 3, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> The problem is that you are having more than 3 times more posts than you have thanks points.
> 
> Do you have a real life?

Click to collapse



Well, i have real life.
Everyone does and can you explain why do you think we have no real life.

But you are right on other side. Before posting here i had good thank,s meter about to my post,s but now post,s rised more than thank,s meter. Whatever i am still gonna keep posting.

Just don,t create confeusion on this thread.
Follow rules.

Question is on upper thread.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 3, 2015)

I have a real life as well but I have a ton more Posts than both of you combined. I enjoy helping people and being interactive across many forums here on xda
@vinay I completely agree with you 

What's your purpose in life? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 3, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Because can female stands all the bug ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse

















shoot him, then shoot the roof. then theres evidence of a warning shot! at other guy should get a hint.



edit: same time post



why is @elya_drangon so rude?





ShapesBlue said:


> I have a real life as well but I have a ton more Posts than both of you combined. I enjoy helping people and being interactive across many forums here on xda
> 
> @vinay I completely agree with you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







to be happy and enjoy life


----------



## vinay (Mar 3, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> shoot him, then shoot the roof. then theres evidence of a warning shot! at other guy should get a hint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Were is your question @Jesse72

Edit: found.

She or he is rude for reason he or she knows


Best custom kernel you ever used?
And what you like in it.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 3, 2015)

The one I am using on my phone. It is made by me, for me and to suit my purpose. Also it's the only Dual Booting kernel across my device lineup.  On my laptop it will be the Fuduntu kernel. Dunno what parameters they used but hell ,the battery on my laptop was fantastic !! They quit development 2 weeks after I installed it on my laptop.

Favorite one liner ?


----------



## vinay (Mar 3, 2015)

karandpr said:


> The one I am using on my phone. It is made by me, for me and to suit my purpose. Also it's the only Dual Booting kernel across my device lineup.  On my laptop it will be the Fuduntu kernel. Dunno what parameters they used but hell ,the battery on my laptop was fantastic !! They quit development 2 weeks after I installed it on my laptop.
> 
> Favorite one liner ?

Click to collapse



Don,t know about one liner.


Is it possible to compile kernel without source code. I have config.gz and i wanna know what does ap or dp mean in name of config like ss mean single sim ds mean dual sim.

Eg:arima_msm8226dp_ss_defconfig
What dp mean.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 3, 2015)

vinay said:


> Don,t know about one liner.
> 
> 
> Is it possible to compile kernel without source code. I have config.gz and i wanna know what does ap or dp mean in name of config like ss mean single sim ds mean dual sim.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope. Thats like building a house without wood,cement and bricks . or making pizza without cheese ,tomatoes and pizza dough. Or watching bear fights without bears..

dp means display picture or dual processor or double p....:silly:
and it might be a custom naming scheme of the vendor. 
A great idea will be asking the vendor
You will get the answer in about 5 years .

Who wants to see a bear fight a llama ?


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 3, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nope. Thats like building a house without wood,cement and bricks . or making pizza without cheese ,tomatoes and pizza dough. Or watching bear fights without bears..
> 
> dp means display picture or dual processor or double p....:silly:
> and it might be a custom naming scheme of the vendor.
> ...

Click to collapse



Me me me.  Exept that id bring some 50 cal sniper so when the llama loose , i shot the bear and sell it 

Which is better , food or pleasure 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 3, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Me me me.  Exept that id bring some 50 cal sniper so when the llama loose , i shot the bear and sell it
> 
> 
> Which is better , food or pleasure

Click to collapse



"welcome to the... Pleasure (Dome) .. " -  Tina Turner. 

double question:
OppoOnePlus or Samsung S4?
OppoFind7 or Samsung S5?


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 3, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> "welcome to the... Pleasure (Dome) .. " -  Tina Turner.
> 
> double question:
> OppoOnePlus or Samsung S4?
> OppoFind7 or Samsung S5?

Click to collapse



its One Plus , not oppo one plus lol

ill get the One Plus One

 u rather have spongebob or patrick as your neighbor?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 3, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> its One Plus , not oppo one plus lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





SpongeBob, at least his handy when I need to do cleaning.



Is there a universal way to root any android 4.4.2?


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 3, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> SpongeBob, at least his handy when I need to do cleaning.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a universal way to root any android 4.4.2?

Click to collapse



supersu.zip !  unless theres a need to unlock bootloader.

what if , yooure stuck in game ? and what game u want to be stuck in ?


----------



## vinay (Mar 3, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> "welcome to the... Pleasure (Dome) .. " -  Tina Turner.
> 
> double question:
> OppoOnePlus or Samsung S4?
> OppoFind7 or Samsung S5?

Click to collapse


@karandpr i actually mean compiling config with source code of deffrent phone.

Oneplus and samsung s5



What is story of video of kety perry dark horse song.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 3, 2015)

vinay said:


> Oneplus and samsung s5
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



never watched it but i think its about a cursed marriage

why skip my post ?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 3, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> never watched it but i think its about a cursed marriage
> 
> why skip my post ?

Click to collapse



Because we don't want to be inside games.

 or  (which one do you like better?)


----------



## vinay (Mar 3, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Because we don't want to be inside games.
> 
> or  (which one do you like better?)

Click to collapse



Left 



> why skip my post ?

Click to collapse



I skipped question.
Because i can,t refresh every second.



> what if , yooure stuck in game ? and what game u want to be stuck in ?

Click to collapse



I would like to stuck in any gta.

Question again.

What is story of video of katy perry dark horse song.

Is avalable on youtube. So watch it if you don,t

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 3, 2015)

vinay said:


> Left.
> 
> I skipped question.
> Because i can,t refresh every second.
> ...

Click to collapse





Seen it. No idea.



Should I replace my nexus 7 2012 with a Chinese dual boot Windows 8.1 android tablet?


----------



## vinay (Mar 3, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Seen it. No idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I replace my nexus 7 2012 with a Chinese dual boot Windows 8.1 android tablet?

Click to collapse



Chinese is just use less. It must have mediatek and low quality parts.
Keep nexus 7

Cynogenmod or omnirom or oxygenos or aosp or stock.


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 3, 2015)

vinay said:


> Chinese is just use less. It must have mediatek and low quality parts.
> Keep nexus 7
> 
> Cynogenmod or omnirom or oxygenos or aosp or stock.

Click to collapse





Multirom ftw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Would you still use android if it had Microsoft services instead of Google?


----------



## vinay (Mar 3, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Multirom ftw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Would you still use android if it had Microsoft services instead of Google?

Click to collapse



Maby. 60%yes 40%no

Will you chose android even if it were closed source.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 3, 2015)

vinay said:


> Maby. 60%yes 40%no
> 
> Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.

Click to collapse





I would. If their was a Microsoft android (which may be cyanogenmod soon), as long as it google play, or similar, sideloading is only good for non sensitive info, I would definitely get it. I prefer Microsoft services to google, mostly because they support most platforms.
Edit: NOW you ad a question


vinay said:


> Will you chose android even if it were closed source.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.

Click to collapse





Only if it was still as customisable. If it wasn't, I'd probably go Windows Phone. I can't ditch either platform, I love them both!



Why does my brain hurt?


----------



## vinay (Mar 3, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I would. If their was a Microsoft android (which may be cyanogenmod soon), as long as it google play, or similar, sideloading is only good for non sensitive info, I would definitely get it. I prefer Microsoft services to google, mostly because they support most platforms.
> Edit: NOW you ad a question
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because. You were online for too much time or watching computer screen for too long or didnt eat anything.

What if why does not exist.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.

---------- Post added at 04:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 PM ----------




Jesse72 said:


> Seen it. No idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I replace my nexus 7 2012 with a Chinese dual boot Windows 8.1 android tablet?

Click to collapse





vinay said:


> Because. You were online for too much time or watching computer screen for too long or didnt eat anything.
> 
> What if why does not exist.
> 
> Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.

Click to collapse



Forget about that.

how to customize your username like @karandpr
Green and italic fornt. How To.


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 3, 2015)

vinay said:


> how to customize your username like @karandpr
> 
> 
> Green and italic fornt. How To.

Click to collapse





Dunno. On tapatalk everything is the same ?



Seriously through, @karandpr, please enlighten us


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 3, 2015)

@





Jesse72 said:


> Dunno. On tapatalk everything is the same
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously through, @karandpr, please enlighten us

Click to collapse



my wuestion is , wheres @Jesse72 question ?

@vinay , @karandpr names in coloured because he is in "recognized" rank , so if u want to add colours , be one of them


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 3, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> @
> 
> my wuestion is , wheres @Jesse72 question ?
> 
> @vinay , @karandpr names in coloured because he is in "recognized" rank , so if u want to add colours , be one of them

Click to collapse



dunno. 

Yokohama tires or BFGoodrich?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 3, 2015)

vinay said:


> @karandpr i actually mean compiling config with source code of deffrent phone.

Click to collapse



... That statement doesn't make sense.
Use a kernel source with either config from vendor OR from config from config.gz OR customize yur own config manually 



vinay said:


> Because. You were online for too much time or watching computer screen for too long or didnt eat anything.
> 
> What if why does not exist.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Jesse72 said:


> Dunno. On tapatalk everything is the same ?
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously through, @karandpr, *please enlighten us*

Click to collapse





danishaznita said:


> @
> 
> my wuestion is , wheres @Jesse72 question ?
> 
> @vinay , @karandpr names in coloured because he is in "recognized" rank , so if u want to add colours , be one of them

Click to collapse



That was the question. 

I am Recognized Contributor on xda. That's why I have green & italic username. 
Developers have Orange, Themers have Blue, Moderators have purple, Senior Mods have Brick Red, Admins have Red , People between Senior Mods and Admins have  Teal. 

Should I slap my computer for not saving 10's of my files which I had modified before it crashed ?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Mar 3, 2015)

vinay said:


> Don,t know about one liner.
> 
> 
> Is it possible to compile kernel without source code. I have config.gz and i wanna know what does ap or dp mean in name of config like ss mean single sim ds mean dual sim.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hihi i was testing you guys out 

I'm reading the XDA-Developers forums now for more than 3 years and i very enjoy all the contributions i saw here from Off-Topic posters.
@ShapesBlue is someone i recoqnize really much here, @vinay i see you're posts are good placed ( nice ), @karandpr you have made some good stuff here which i can't do, @Jesse72 you have such nice posts here going on !

Well done guys !

Why are the glitches in Advanced Warfare still not patched?


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 3, 2015)

The devs are too lazy.....

Suggest me a good game for PC.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## vinay (Mar 3, 2015)

karandpr said:


> ... That statement doesn't make sense.
> Use a kernel source with either config from vendor OR from config from config.gz OR customize yur own config manually
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Spread some petrol on your pc and burn it.


Why application crash.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 3, 2015)

luqman98 said:


> The devs are too lazy.....
> 
> Suggest me a good game for PC.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yo . lama tak nampak hang  

Good game for pc ?? In my Oppinion , Its battlefield and far cry series 

 so what should i do with my life?

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## magicmaia (Mar 3, 2015)

Eat chocolate

Who ate MY chocolate?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Mar 3, 2015)

@Jesse72 probably

Who let the dogs out ?


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 3, 2015)

karandpr said:


> @Jesse72 probably
> 
> Who let the dogs out ?

Click to collapse


@Jesse72!!

Who let @Jesse72 do wht he want?

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 PM ----------




danishaznita said:


> @Jesse72!!
> 
> Who let @Jesse72 do wht he wnt?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse





Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ShadowLea (Mar 3, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Everyone can answer the question 'What's your gender' .
> 
> Why so much activity here? And don't tell me because of the fact that it's an OT thread.
> This all is just for bumping up post count, you're guys are really unknowing of life to ask the whole day alot of dumb questions or you guys have no life and are just trying to bump up post count to be wannabe famous on a nerdo forum.
> ...

Click to collapse



Boredom. I'm unemployed, broke, and the weather is positively ghastly. My day consists of eating, sleeping, reading, XDA and 9gag. This thread is moderately amusing. 

Is that answer fair enough? :laugh:


----------



## vinay (Mar 3, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Hihi i was testing you guys out
> 
> I'm reading the XDA-Developers forums now for more than 3 years and i very enjoy all the contributions i saw here from Off-Topic posters.
> @ShapesBlue is someone i recoqnize really much here, @vinay i see you're posts are good placed ( nice ), @karandpr you have made some good stuff here which i can't do, @Jesse72 you have such nice posts here going on !
> ...

Click to collapse



Only developers of game know,s.

Woha, test was so realastic. I didnt even thought someone might be testing.

3 years reading thread,s. You must become recogonized reader or tester.






ShadowLea said:


> Boredom. I'm unemployed, broke, and the weather is positively ghastly. My day consists of eating, sleeping, reading, XDA and 9gag. This thread is moderately amusing.
> 
> Is that answer fair enough? :laugh:

Click to collapse



Maby.

How to pass time faster when you are bored and No internet no radio no music no tv. No friends. No calls no sms?

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## vijay1995 (Mar 3, 2015)

Any way to get system notification bar like android l...??


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 3, 2015)

vinay said:


> How to pass time faster when you are bored and No internet no radio no music no tv. No friends. No calls no sms?

Click to collapse



Rubik's cube. 

which is fastest Android phone under US$600?


----------



## KodRoute (Mar 3, 2015)

Nexus 5.

Twitter or Instagram?


----------



## vinay (Mar 3, 2015)

KodRoute said:


> Nexus 5.
> 
> Twitter or Instagram?

Click to collapse



Twitter

Sony or samsung

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 3, 2015)

Both.

You?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## vinay (Mar 3, 2015)

luqman98 said:


> Both.
> 
> You?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sony

HTC or LG

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## lukaszn1 (Mar 3, 2015)

HTC

Older Audi vs new Ford


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 3, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Multirom ftw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Would you still use android if it had Microsoft services instead of Google?

Click to collapse



Yes.

Would you use iOS if it had Google instead of Apple services?

---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:45 PM ----------




vinay said:


> Maby. 60%yes 40%no
> 
> Will you chose android even if it were closed source.
> 
> Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.

Click to collapse



No.

Would you chose Windows Phone if it were open source?


----------



## gvizdon (Mar 3, 2015)

Zantiszar said:


> Well its not common knowledge that  typos were invented by pirates and when youll be saying argh you really say hey you matey
> 
> Is this thread real and are we real and why am I communicating with you in the abandoned mine?
> 
> Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)

Click to collapse



nothing is true everything is permitted!

What is your best movie, and why?


----------



## Gato177 (Mar 3, 2015)

Pay It Forward, because it gives us a lesson on how to help others. 

Your Favorite series and why?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 3, 2015)

Gato177 said:


> Pay It Forward, because it gives us a lesson on how to help others.
> 
> Your Favorite series and why?

Click to collapse





*purposely ignores question cause I don't really have one*



Why when I logged in to xda today I had a gazillion notifications, and I was accused of eating chocolate?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 4, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> *purposely ignores question cause I don't really have one*
> 
> 
> 
> Why when I logged in to xda today I had a gazillion notifications, and I was accused of eating chocolate?

Click to collapse



You did not have a gazillion notifications. That's not even a number. And you were accused of eating chocolate because you do.

Why isn't pizza spelled pitza or pitsa?


----------



## Toledo_JAB (Mar 4, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> You did not have a gazillion notifications. That's not even a number. And you were accused of eating chocolate because you do.
> 
> Why isn't pizza spelled pitza or pitsa?

Click to collapse



because it is spelled PETEza  
HAHAHAHAHAHA

Why do we drive on a parkway and park on a driveway????? 
hmmmm Confucius say good question!!!!!!


----------



## karandpr (Mar 4, 2015)

Toledo_JAB said:


> because it is spelled PETEza
> HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Why do we drive on a parkway and park on a driveway?????
> hmmmm Confucius say good question!!!!!!

Click to collapse



If you park in a parkway then you can't drive in a parkway since you can only park in parkway. If you drive in a driveway ,it will be a waste of time since you can't park and need to to drive. 

Sounds Legit ?


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 4, 2015)

karandpr said:


> If you park in a parkway then you can't drive in a parkway since you can only park in parkway. If you drive in a driveway ,it will be a waste of time since you can't park and need to to drive.
> 
> Sounds Legit ?

Click to collapse



Maybe 

What is drive way anyway ? 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Toledo_JAB (Mar 4, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Maybe
> 
> What is drive way anyway ?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



A small piece of roadway that is on your land that connects the main road to your land or garage. 
Man I hope I did not just for Fall for a  big one. Smells like troll food  
Google can explain better if needed.


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 4, 2015)

Toledo_JAB said:


> A small piece of roadway that is on your land that connects the main road to your land or garage.
> Man I hope I did not just for Fall for a  big one. Smells like troll food
> Google can explain better if needed.

Click to collapse





What's your definition of small? My driveway is over 400m


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 4, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> What's your definition of small? My driveway is over 400m

Click to collapse



Well, that's because you live on a farm. Most people don't have driveways that are half a km. My driveway is about 15-20m.

How far is the nearest town from your house?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 4, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Well, that's because you live on a farm. Most people don't have driveways that are half a km. My driveway is about 15-20m.
> 
> How far is the nearest town from your house?

Click to collapse





7kay I think. It's a reasonably sized town too, not just a general store and servo.



What kind of dwelling do you live in?


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 4, 2015)

Vilage.... (did I answer correctly?)

Your prefered PC game?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## vinay (Mar 4, 2015)

luqman98 said:


> Vilage.... (did I answer correctly?)
> 
> Your prefered PC game?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The walking dead.


Is the *last of us* comming to pc.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 4, 2015)

luqman98 said:


> Vilage.... (did I answer correctly?)
> 
> Your prefered PC game?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No you didn't. It's a house, unit, flat, apartment, sky scraper, street, homeless shelter...


I don't play PC games.


3d or 2d games?


----------



## Sharonblue (Mar 4, 2015)

i prefer mobile games.
do  u like candy frenzy?


----------



## vinay (Mar 4, 2015)

Sharonblue said:


> i prefer mobile games.
> do  u like candy frenzy?

Click to collapse



Nope


Do you like *front line commando*

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 4, 2015)

vinay said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> Do you like *front line commando*
> ...

Click to collapse





Nope



Do you like tic tacs?


----------



## vinay (Mar 4, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like tic tacs?

Click to collapse



Nnnnooooppppeeeeeee

What is best tec you bought.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 4, 2015)

vinay said:


> Nnnnooooppppeeeeeee
> 
> What is best tec you bought.
> 
> Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.

Click to collapse





Probably some Chinese tablets I bought from the local supermarket, had 5 of them total, 3 android, 2 Windows 8.1, only one at a time, but they kept developing faults. Returned them all for full refunds. Great because they were expendable, and the shop just kept taking them in when they got faults ?



Same


----------



## vinay (Mar 4, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Probably some Chinese tablets I bought from the local supermarket, had 5 of them total, 3 android, 2 Windows 8.1, only one at a time, but they kept developing faults. Returned them all for full refunds. Great because they were expendable, and the shop just kept taking them in when they got faults ?
> 
> 
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



#1 my acer aspire laptop (i did many things to my phone with it. Can,t think of life without it.)

#2 samsung galaxy tab 3 neo.(great for watching movies anyware)

#3 sony xperia e3 (best phone i ever had on that price. I am gonna make my first kernel for this phone)

#4 chinese phone (now it is full of failts and laggy. But was good when ir was new i used it to enter android world)

#5 sony bravia tv(really good i love screen mirroring and media server feature,s)

Same again. With some more details like i gave.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 4, 2015)

Toledo_JAB said:


> A small piece of roadway that is on your land that connects the main road to your land or garage.
> Man I hope I did not just for Fall for a  big one. Smells like troll food
> Google can explain better if needed.

Click to collapse



Ooh 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vinay (Mar 4, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Ooh
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Hey don,t skip my question.


One post up

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 4, 2015)

vinay said:


> #1 my acer aspire laptop (i did many things to my phone with it. Can,t think of life without it.)
> 
> #2 samsung galaxy tab 3 neo.(great for watching movies anyware)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1 , Htc sensation XE back in 2011 when it is still flagship device , at first , it feels smooth but after 1 year using it . i give up because of the lag and launcher redraws etc etc that u would face in an old device with old sense . then i found XDA and my life chnges! XD 

2 Chromecast! , it is a great device if you have big family , i use it for video streaming , Gameplay and walkthrough (using screen miror) and Music Player (my tv is hooked up to 7.1 surround ) 

3 Razer Kraken Pro , well yea some of you might bash me for buying these xD , Yes , It is heavy on the base side and Voice sounds like it is behind a wall , but now with Viper4Android . it sounds so great! 

What is your wishlist for next tech ?

Mine is Moto 360 android wear

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 4, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> What is your wishlist for next tech ?
> 
> Mine is Moto 360 android wear
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse





Dual boot android Windows 8.1 tablet, probably cube iwork7



Android stick, probably mk808b plus



New phone, depends how long I save, I'd love a galaxy s5 or nexus 5, but will probably go Moto G



Same


----------



## karandpr (Mar 4, 2015)

Moto E2 probably.

Do you like spicy food ?


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 4, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Moto E2 probably.
> 
> Do you like spicy food ?

Click to collapse



Yes ! But not too spicy xD 

Your oppinion of asian food ?

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 4, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Yes ! But not too spicy xD
> 
> Your oppinion of asian food ?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse





Hate it (no offence intended asians)



Your opinion on Aussie cuisine?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 4, 2015)

Never heard of it .

What the hell is Aussie cuisine ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 5, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Never heard of it .
> 
> What the hell is Aussie cuisine ?

Click to collapse






Aussie = Australia

Cuisine = traditional foods (upper-class word you see)



So, what's your answer?


----------



## vinay (Mar 5, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Aussie = Australia
> 
> Cuisine = traditional foods (upper-class word you see)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not so bad not so good.


How to solve error,s in kernel compiling?point me to guide?

If you don,t know then.

Best antivirus?



Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 5, 2015)

vinay said:


> Best antivirus?
> 
> Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.

Click to collapse





None. I live life on the edge (and use mostly portable apps)



Cheapest piece of technology you've bought?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 5, 2015)

A PATA IDE cable.

Where do I get "Australian" cuisine ?


----------



## |>/\nte (Mar 5, 2015)

karandpr said:


> A PATA IDE cable.
> 
> Where do I get "Australian" cuisine ?

Click to collapse



In Austrailia and New Zealand.

What's the difference between developer version smartphones and commercial ones? (e.g. xperia s developer version - regular xperia s)?


----------



## IODroids (Mar 5, 2015)

|>/\nte said:


> In Austrailia and New Zealand.
> 
> What's the difference between developer version smartphones and commercial ones? (e.g. xperia s developer version - regular xperia s)?

Click to collapse



Both are made by some developers. 

Lollipop is killing my SM-N900 battery any help      ?


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 5, 2015)

IODroids said:


> Both are made by some developers.
> 
> Lollipop is killing my SM-N900 battery any help      ?

Click to collapse



it will improve after a few days and after a manual reboot.  use bbs app to see whats keeping ur phone awake. somewhere  in settings network> wifi> switch off "always searching" . 

best android phone under $600 WITH external SD card slot?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 5, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> it will improve after a few days and after a manual reboot.  use bbs app to see whats keeping ur phone awake. somewhere  in settings network> wifi> switch off "always searching" .
> 
> best android phone under $600 WITH external SD card slot?

Click to collapse



Available now: Samsung Galaxy S5 (Qualcomm edition with unlocked/unlockable bootloader)

Coming soon:  Saygus V2

What percentage of your electronic communications is routinely encrypted - tools, techniques, practices?


----------



## mingolianbeef (Mar 5, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Available now: Samsung Galaxy S5 (Qualcomm edition with unlocked/unlockable bootloader)
> 
> Coming soon:  Saygus V2
> 
> What percentage of your electronic communications is routinely encrypted - tools, techniques, practices?

Click to collapse



I don't encrypt my phone but I do encrypt my tablet, so $50 percent lol. There's an encryption option on Androids as I'm sure u know.

What was your favorite Android device from MWC 2015?

---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 AM ----------




simonbigwave said:


> it will improve after a few days and after a manual reboot.  use bbs app to see whats keeping ur phone awake. somewhere  in settings network> wifi> switch off "always searching" .
> 
> best android phone under $600 WITH external SD card slot?

Click to collapse



IDK about other carriers but the G3 on T-Mobile is going for $450 off contract right now! It had a spec sheet that was ahead of its time, so its still going to likely be up to par with most devices through 2016


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 5, 2015)

mingolianbeef said:


> I don't encrypt my phone but I do encrypt my tablet, so $50 percent lol. There's an encryption option on Androids as I'm sure u know.

Click to collapse



That's static data encryption. I meant communications (data in transit) - chats, emails, calls, video chats etc.



mingolianbeef said:


> What was your favorite Android device from MWC 2015?

Click to collapse



The Galaxy S6. The Edge is just a gimmick.

I won't be buying either though, too many compromises.



mingolianbeef said:


> What was your favorite Android device from MWC 2015?

Click to collapse


----------



## mingolianbeef (Mar 5, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> That's static data encryption. I meant communications (data in transit) - chats, emails, calls, video chats etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol I learn something new every day. Well in that case I have 0% communication encryption (gonna look into it tho).

Were you (anybody) impressed with the M9, or were you disappointed?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 5, 2015)

Didn't care about any flagships released this month.

What do you think about Whatsapp perma banning people ?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 5, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Didn't care about any flagships released this month.
> 
> What do you think about Whatsapp perma banning people ?

Click to collapse



Well, I'd say that the real problem is that they keep on temporarily banning people using modified versions, but about permanently banning people, which is what you asked, it depends why.

What do you think of karandpr's new avatar?


----------



## Sami Kabir (Mar 5, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Well, I'd say that the real problem is that they keep on temporarily banning people using modified versions, but about permanently banning people, which is what you asked, it depends why.
> 
> What do you think of karandpr's new avatar?

Click to collapse



It looks pretty good and I like it - (8.5 out of 10).

HTC One M9 or the Galaxy S6?

Sent from my GT-I9070


----------



## mingolianbeef (Mar 5, 2015)

Sami Kabir said:


> It looks pretty good and I like it - (8.5 out of 10).
> 
> HTC One M9 or the Galaxy S6?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070

Click to collapse



S6. I hate Recent Samsung products (outside of notes) but they really brought the A-Game this year. I actually wouldn't mind the edge at all. HTC chose the wrong year to be consistent.

Gears of War or Halo?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 5, 2015)

mingolianbeef said:


> S6. I hate Recent Samsung products (outside of notes) but they really brought the A-Game this year. I actually wouldn't mind the edge at all. HTC chose the wrong year to be consistent.
> 
> Gears of War or Halo?

Click to collapse



Halo since I've never played gears of war 

I disagree, even though HTC went with the same build type and design it's a design that's become synonymous with HTC. They've really improved over the years with build quality and products 

Do you enjoy watching crime shows on TV? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 5, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Do you enjoy watching crime shows on TV?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



As opposed to committing crimes that get shown on TV?

If you ran Samsung, how many and which Android smartphone models would you release yearly?


----------



## IODroids (Mar 5, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> As opposed to committing crimes that get shown on TV?
> 
> If you ran Samsung, how many and which Android smartphone models would you release yearly?

Click to collapse



As much as my sales goes  will release highest selling models.. hold down a bit. advertise least selling models with better/uknown features.... hold a bit get to business now.. 


> how many and which

Click to collapse



do you want me to get laid off 

I am looking for a Samsung Galaxy Note 3 Whatsapp Group *not developer level* but little more advanced.. compared to newbie, where I can poke my questions.. or get support (paid or free does not matters).  Any idea ?


----------



## Bifurcator (Mar 6, 2015)

IODroids said:


> I am looking for a Samsung Galaxy Note 3 Whatsapp Group *not developer level* but little more advanced.. compared to newbie, where I can poke my questions.. or get support (paid or free does not matters).  Any idea ?

Click to collapse



That is a tough question for me because I've never used Whatsapp and I dunno if it is possible to search for group names or themes other than what gets posted in forums like this.  I spent 20 min searching the internet but the only significant results I got pointed to threads on these forums and in all cases the moderator deleted the link saying it wasn't a good idea to post "personal information" (which sounds off to me not knowing anything about Whatsapp ???).  Since all promising results pointed back here I would search the threads for "Galaxy Note 3 Whatsapp Group" and then PM the guys who created the threads.


My turn. 
Please name 3 notable advantages to rooting any modern phone.  And please don't say "Because of application X" unless that app offers significantly powerful functions which no other competitors offer via apps that don't require rooted devices.  So I guess the answer should exclude any application claiming to require root access.

Thanks!


----------



## vinay (Mar 6, 2015)

> My turn.
> Please name 3 notable advantages to rooting any modern phone.  And please don't say "Because of application X" unless that app offers significantly powerful functions which no other competitors offer via apps that don't require rooted devices.  So I guess the answer should exclude any application claiming to require root access.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



I did,t understood fully your question. But advantages of root is you can have customized everything without custom rom with xposed. Fix sdcard permission on 4.4.x and higher. Overclock/underclock cpu swap internal sd with externel. Custom bootanimation. Swap file for ram. None other i used.

What is diffrence between recogonized contributer and developer.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 6, 2015)

Bifurcator said:


> That is a tough question for me because I've never used Whatsapp and I dunno if it is possible to search for group names or themes other than what gets posted in forums like this.  I spent 20 min searching the internet but the only significant results I got pointed to threads on these forums and in all cases the moderator deleted the link saying it wasn't a good idea to post "personal information" (which sounds off to me not knowing anything about Whatsapp ???).  Since all promising results pointed back here I would search the threads for "Galaxy Note 3 Whatsapp Group" and then PM the guys who created the threads.
> 
> 
> My turn.
> ...

Click to collapse



I can think of only one.
Backing up apps like Whatsapp which explicitly disallow adb backup. You need root to backup those apps. 

If you use a combo of recovery+init scripts+shell to manage all root tasks from recovery then Root on Live Android device is not required. Plus it's much more secure.

What's for breakfast ?


----------



## vinay (Mar 6, 2015)

karandpr said:


> What's for breakfast ?

Click to collapse



Eat a bread and drink milk.


Question on upper post

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 6, 2015)

vinay said:


> Eat a bread and drink milk.
> 
> 
> Question on upper post
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1646309 for RC & RT
http://www.xda-developers.com/recognized-developer-program/ for RD

Should I nuke my Linux Mint 17.1 since it's getting flaky ?


----------



## vinay (Mar 6, 2015)

karandpr said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1646309 for RC & RT
> http://www.xda-developers.com/recognized-developer-program/ for RD
> 
> Should I nuke my Linux Mint 17.1 since it's getting flaky ?

Click to collapse




Linux mint never used.
NUKE IT!!!


Which is best linux distro for developer(mostly kernel)


----------



## karandpr (Mar 6, 2015)

vinay said:


> Linux mint never used.
> NUKE IT!!!
> 
> 
> Which is best linux distro for developer(mostly kernel)

Click to collapse



Any decent developer can make kernels on any distro. Ubuntu is the "best" distro for "newbies". Since most spoon feedy tutorials are aimed for Ubuntu users. 

Which Linux distro are you using now ?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 6, 2015)

vinay said:


> Linux mint never used.
> NUKE IT!!!
> 
> 
> Which is best linux distro for developer(mostly kernel)

Click to collapse



Dunno.

BBQLinux is a specialized distro for rom (and app) development.


What was the happiest event in your life?


----------



## vinay (Mar 6, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Any decent developer can make kernels on any distro. Ubuntu is the "best" distro for "newbies". Since most spoon feedy tutorials are aimed for Ubuntu users.
> 
> Which Linux distro are you using now ?

Click to collapse



Ubuntu 14.04



Why sony removed recovery partation.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 6, 2015)

It is their decision......

Tower PC or laptop?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 6, 2015)

Tower PC ...Especially the ones that shoot fire bolts at invaders ...



vinay said:


> Ubuntu 14.04
> Why sony removed recovery partation.
> 
> Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 D2212 using XDA app.

Click to collapse



Recovery is relevant to minority of people.  Security Risk for the rest. 

How do I get one of those fire shooting tower PCs ?


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 6, 2015)

Send it to blackmarket to install Flamethrower and Heat/human tracking sensors . then , get it programmmed by pros 

Where do we find Black market ? 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Sami Kabir (Mar 6, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Send it to blackmarket to install Flamethrower and Heat/human tracking sensors . then , get it programmmed by pros
> 
> Where do we find Black market ?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



We make use of the TOR Network  :laugh:

Which is better - in a laptop/notebook, for gaming. NVIDIA or AMD graphics card(s)? (2015)

Sent from my GT-I9070


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 6, 2015)

Sami Kabir said:


> We make use of the TOR Network  :laugh:
> 
> Which is better - in a laptop/notebook, for gaming. NVIDIA or AMD graphics card(s)? (2015)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070

Click to collapse



i own a i7 with gt  650 m (nvidia) , performance is perfect at Medium - High setting . But , when i use 1080p with ultra high setting ,  it overheat and auto shutdown even with laptop coolers .

same


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 6, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> i own a i7 with gt  650 m (nvidia) , performance is perfect at Medium - High setting . But , when i use 1080p with ultra high setting ,  it overheat and auto shutdown even with laptop coolers .
> 
> same

Click to collapse



haven't played vid game for years.. but Nividia was always good before.  

why does the Samsung S6 suck?


----------



## Sami Kabir (Mar 6, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> i own a i7 with gt  650 m (nvidia) , performance is perfect at Medium - High setting . But , when i use 1080p with ultra high setting ,  it overheat and auto shutdown even with laptop coolers .

Click to collapse





simonbigwave said:


> haven't played vid game for years.. but Nividia was always good before.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info. I'm thinking about getting a new laptop that should be able to handle games like GTA V, Watch_Dogs and CoD:AW in medium-high graphics settings. The only thing I don't get is which one delivers an overall better performance in the same price range, AMD or NVIDIA.



simonbigwave said:


> Why does the Samsung S6 suck?

Click to collapse



IMO, Samsung made a bad move by removing features like Micro SD support and removable/easily replaceable battery. I'm also not a big fan of the new UI in TouchWiz - bad color scheme.

(Same question)


----------



## ShadowLea (Mar 6, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> haven't played vid game for years.. but Nividia was always good before.
> 
> why does the Samsung S6 suck?

Click to collapse



Because they're trying too hard to convince Apple fans to jump ship, and focussing too little on their own users. No MicroSD, no removable battery, a full white UI... 

Same.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 6, 2015)

They haven't learnt from mistakes of Sony ,Nokia and others who ignored their own user bases. They might re consider if Galaxy 6 fails . Then there will be Galaxy 6+ which will have SD card and Galaxy 6+- which will have removable battery and Galaxy 6---- which will have TouchWiz UI . and probably Galaxy 6+-*/ which will have all of those.

Are you excited about the new Avengers Movie ?


----------



## mik11231 (Mar 6, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Are you excited about the new Avengers Movie ?

Click to collapse



Yes!, looking forward to it 

Which comic book character that has no movie yet do you want to see in a live action movie?


----------



## Bifurcator (Mar 6, 2015)

^^^ She-Hulk !!!

*[Moderator Edit: Inappropriate picture and has absolutely nothing to do with this thread.]*




Sami Kabir said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm thinking about getting a new laptop that should be able to handle games like GTA V, Watch_Dogs and CoD:AW in medium-high graphics settings. The only thing I don't get is which one delivers an overall better performance in the same price range, AMD or NVIDIA.

Click to collapse



Generally speaking, AMD has the better price : performance ratio on mid-range products but if you don't mind paying a small premium NVidia has better overall performance in both mid-range and high-end models. This /generally/ holds true for desktop products as well. 

Also, if your laptop is shutting down from excessive heat (with any kind of graphics adapter installed) then that is due to a piss-poor design by the laptop manufacturers and not the fault of whatever graphics subsystem was implemented - either that or you need to clean out the dust-bunnies. For example you can turn on the NVidia based Alienware LT, load the most ridiculous GPU benchmarker (maybe the fur doughnut :victory: ) and crank all but one of the CPU cores to 100%, and leave that running in a hot room for as long as you like with no shutdowns. The same applies to almost everything, you get what you pay for (unless you steel  it or something  ) 

But in the end it's a complex jumbled answer.  There's optimization weighting, API's, and card features to consider. Which cards run the other guy's optimizations better in the case of a game being optimized for one more than the other, and so on to infinitude. Here, here's a relatively short (450+ posts) discussion just on one of the games you ask about. In the end it likely to be six of one and a half-dozen of the other.  

http://gtaforums.com/topic/728571-nvidia-or-amd-for-gta-v/page-16

Thus, when buying a laptop I think I would pay more attention to other features and reduce the weight placed on which GPU they're using in the design.  Battery life, connectivity, serviceability slash expandability, screen attributes, and warranty length are among my personal concerns.  

Anyway, I'm prolly typing too much so I'll shut up.  


*My question:*

Is it dangerous or inadvisable to freeze or replace the manufacturer installed Contacts, Phone book, and Dialer?  I don't mean run another one along side the existing ones... I want the existing ones disabled or deleted!  What do you think?


.


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 6, 2015)

Bifurcator said:


> ^^^ She-Hulk !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you can use Titanium yo freeze.  any problems just unfreeze.  make sure you make a backup of your rom beforehand.  Sometimes Sammy TW doesn't like you to freeze certain apps...


----------



## mingolianbeef (Mar 7, 2015)

Bifurcator said:


> *My question:*
> 
> Is it dangerous or inadvisable to freeze or replace the manufacturer installed Contacts, Phone book, and Dialer?  I don't mean run another one along side the existing ones... I want the existing ones disabled or deleted!  What do you think?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is bad because apps like messaging and dialer have telephony (the code that allows you to make calls, send texts, etc.) Coded into them, which you need otherwise you will have either no calling or systemUI force closes like its no tomorrow. The system UI, when running, scans for telephony and when it doesn't, its no different than a car driving and coming to a bridge that was blown up in the middle, it comes to a complete stop and tries to run the code over and over again, which causes force closes (in the analogy, constantly coming up to the blown up bridge). Speaking from experience and logcatting ov
My question:

Do you think that LG shoots itself in the foot by releasing phones so ahead of its time? I mean the G3 was rocking Quad HD and 3GB of ram before most phones, and their phones depreciate faster than most other flagship's on the market.


----------



## Bifurcator (Mar 7, 2015)

mingolianbeef said:


> It is bad because apps like messaging and dialer have telephony (the code that allows you to make calls, send texts, etc.) Coded into them, which you need otherwise you will have either no calling or systemUI force closes like its no tomorrow. The system UI, when running, scans for telephony and when it doesn't, its no different than a car driving and coming to a bridge that was blown up in the middle, it comes to a complete stop and tries to run the code over and over again, which causes force closes (in the analogy, constantly coming up to the blown up bridge). Speaking from experience and logcatting ov
> My question:

Click to collapse



Thanks!  

So that's Dialer and Messaging what about Phone Book?   That one is safe to replace, freeze, or delete?




> Do you think that LG shoots itself in the foot by releasing phones so ahead of its time? I mean the G3 was rocking Quad HD and 3GB of ram before most phones, and their phones depreciate faster than most other flagship's on the market.

Click to collapse



Do you think the company is hurt because their phones depreciate quickly? Often when a product depreciates quickly (from such a large company) it's due to something we here in Japan call "dumping".  It's a tactic used to garner more market share. Over produce, dump the goods into the market until the supply overwhelmingly exceeds demand, watch the prices fall, and increase your market share as consumers scoop up the cheap goods.  It's illegal under international trade law!  But I would totally expect that from a company like LG with their slave labor, poor working conditions, bought off politicians, and high levels of environmental pollution. Of all companies from 1/50th their size on up they are probably the worst on the planet. :/


----------



## mingolianbeef (Mar 7, 2015)

Bifurcator said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So that's Dialer and Messaging what about Phone Book?   That one is safe to replace, freeze, or delete?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



@ your response question, I think contacts is fine, I've frozen it before and it didn't give me any issues 

And that sounds like something I'd expect from big business. I actually never thought about it from that angle, thank you for the insight 

With that said, if you could have the M9, S6 or G3, which would it be?


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 7, 2015)

#1 = S6 (if they added microSD)
#2 = HTC One M9

Why you bought your current phone?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## ShadowLea (Mar 7, 2015)

luqman98 said:


> #1 = S6 (if they added microSD)
> #2 = HTC One M9
> 
> Why you bought your current phone?

Click to collapse



Because of the screen size, hardware specs and Spen. 

Same. 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## mingolianbeef (Mar 7, 2015)

luqman98 said:


> #1 = S6 (if they added microSD)
> #2 = HTC One M9
> 
> Why you bought your current phone?
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the ZTE ZMAX. I bought it because I wanted to use T-Mobile instead of Sprint, and it was a cheap, awesome phablet!

Did you know that Udemy was selling 10,000 different courses for just $10 each?


----------



## Bifurcator (Mar 7, 2015)

luqman98 said:


> Why you bought your current phone?

Click to collapse



Almost exclusively screen size. CPU cores and Speed were of course a consideration too.

Sharp Aquos-Pad SH-06F 
Snapdragon 801 - MSM8974AB 2.3GHz
*7" screen (1920×1200) IGZO*
4200mAh (60+ hour mp3 player / 30+ hour calling)
RAM:2GB, ROM:32GB, microSDXC 128GB





mingolianbeef said:


> @ your response question, I think contacts is fine, I've frozen it before and it didn't give me any issues
> 
> And that sounds like something I'd expect from big business. I actually never thought about it from that angle, thank you for the insight
> 
> With that said, if you could have the M9, S6 or G3, which would it be?

Click to collapse



Thanks again.  M9, S6, G3?  None of them...  Screens are too small.  I essentially want a mini-tablet with a SIM card in.    You should see Next 3D Shell Launcher on this thing...  WoW!  





mingolianbeef said:


> I have the ZTE ZMAX. I bought it because I wanted to use T-Mobile instead of Sprint, and it was a cheap, awesome phablet!
> 
> Did you know that Udemy was selling 10,000 different courses for just $10 each?

Click to collapse



Sounds cool!  There are thousands of lecture courses from various universities on Youtube for free too!



Question:
What launchers have you tried if any and which ones did you like the best - and why?  


.


----------



## mingolianbeef (Mar 7, 2015)

Bifurcator said:


> Almost exclusively screen size. CPU cores and Speed were of course a consideration too.
> 
> Sharp Aquos-Pad SH-06F
> Snapdragon 801 - MSM8974AB 2.3GHz
> ...

Click to collapse



Very true! I actually learned Photoshop from one of them some years back!

And my fav launcher of all time is still Action Launcher Pro. My ZMAX has a 5.7" screen, and I'm 6'2" with average sized hand for a 6'2" guy lol, and ALP allows me to have the facade of one handed use, and quite frankly I enjoy it merging well with the slide out menu of the recent Android design language! 

If you could build the perfect phone, what would it be (specs wise)


----------



## Bifurcator (Mar 7, 2015)

I mean ivy league formal lecture courses...  But of course there are millions of tutorials and adult ed classes there too.



mingolianbeef said:


> Very true! I actually learned Photoshop from one of them some years back!
> 
> And my fav launcher of all time is still Action Launcher Pro. My ZMAX has a 5.7" screen, and I'm 6'2" with average sized hand for a 6'2" guy lol, and ALP allows me to have the facade of one handed use, and quite frankly I enjoy it merging well with the slide out menu of the recent Android design language!
> 
> If you could build the perfect phone, what would it be (specs wise)

Click to collapse



Completely open architecture, dual bank 64 GB of RAM, 256 GB of ROM, selectable CPU (Intel + Qualcom), wireless power, projectable image, holographic motion detection keyboard and area surface, 7 inch screen, USB3.2 (4 independent ports), Micro 4/3 sensor and lens mount, etc. etc. 


Question:
How many cell phones have you owned in total?


----------



## mingolianbeef (Mar 7, 2015)

Bifurcator said:


> I mean ivy league formal lecture courses...  But of course there are millions of tutorials and adult ed classes there too.
> 
> 
> 
> Completely open architecture, dual bank 64 GB of RAM, 256 GB of ROM, selectable CPU (Intel + Qualcom), wireless power, projectable image, holographic motion detection keyboard and area surface, 7 inch screen, USB3.2 (4 independent ports), Micro 4/3 sensor and lens mount, etc. etc.

Click to collapse



Lol... You need robot


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 7, 2015)

mingolianbeef said:


> Lol... You need robot

Click to collapse



And you need question 

Guess what his question ?

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 7, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> And you need question
> 
> Guess what his question ?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Whatever he wants it to be 

What is the best form of happiness? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Soulforged666 (Mar 7, 2015)

Would have been a lot funnier like this:



Jesse72 said:


> Passionfruit!!! I eat at least 3! ... apples a day!

Click to collapse



HAHAHAHA


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 7, 2015)

Soulforged666 said:


> Would have been a lot funnier like this:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA

Click to collapse



Truly odd, no answer to the previous question which was mine and no question as the topic is answer a question then ask one 

Why do people ignore the rules? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Soulforged666 (Mar 7, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Why do people ignore the rules?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Ugh fine....  That's the funny thing about following rules: it doesn't matter what you say, you're going to upset someone and everyone lies. 

What would Dr House say?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 7, 2015)

Soulforged666 said:


> Ugh fine....  That's the funny thing about following rules: it doesn't matter what you say, you're going to upset someone and everyone lies.
> 
> What would Dr House say?

Click to collapse



Its been a few years since I've seen that show, I can't remember. I was just busting on you 

What would be the best place in the world to vacation? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## kicknfree (Mar 7, 2015)

Any chance of putting the SOUNDMOD. In with another crazy pretty program.    Any idea if the soundmod is 64 bit?  I'm so wanting this to come out awesome!


----------



## karandpr (Mar 7, 2015)

No

Why is everyone skipping @ShapesBlue 's question  ?


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 7, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> What would be the best place in the world to vacation?

Click to collapse






karandpr said:


> No
> Why is everyone skipping @ShapesBlue 's question  ?

Click to collapse



because they forgot the title of the thread. best place to vacation is Thailand or London depending on if you like city or beach. 

fastest Android under $700 (price changed) WITH external SD card?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 7, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> because they forgot the title of the thread. best place to vacation is Thailand or London depending on if you like city or beach.
> 
> fastest Android under $700 (price changed) WITH external SD card?

Click to collapse



https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/airdroids/the-pocket-drone-your-personal-flying-robot
That's the fastest droid you can get your hands on ...

Same


----------



## mingolianbeef (Mar 7, 2015)

karandpr said:


> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/airdroids/the-pocket-drone-your-personal-flying-robot
> That's the fastest droid you can get your hands on ...
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



From experience with my friends phone, CM11'd LG G3 (32GB, 3GB RAM model) was blazing fast!

Would you ever use an iPhone (and not have to give up your Android)?


----------



## vinay (Mar 7, 2015)

mingolianbeef said:


> From experience with my friends phone, CM11'd LG G3 (32GB, 3GB RAM model) was blazing fast!
> 
> Would you ever use an iPhone (and not have to give up your Android)?

Click to collapse



I would never use iphone.
(after bought my first android never changed os)



Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual using XDA app.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 7, 2015)

mingolianbeef said:


> From experience with my friends phone, CM11'd LG G3 (32GB, 3GB RAM model) was blazing fast!
> 
> Would you ever use an iPhone (and not have to give up your Android)?

Click to collapse



I would also never use an iphone. I've had some experience with ipods as both my kids have them, still don't like them at all 

What's your favorite genre of music? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## mingolianbeef (Mar 7, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I would also never use an iphone. I've had some experience with ipods as both my kids have them, still don't like them at all
> 
> What's your favorite genre of music?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Even though my most listened to is hip-hop, I have always been a huge fan of jazz, and would call it my favorite genre.

If you could know how to do one thing (anything) in the world, what would it be?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 7, 2015)

mingolianbeef said:


> Even though my most listened to is hip-hop, I have always been a huge fan of jazz, and would call it my favorite genre.
> 
> If you could know how to do one thing (anything) in the world, what would it be?

Click to collapse



Hmmm..... I'd probably say being able to fly a fighter jet. It's always been an interest of mine 

Same 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 8, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Hmmm..... I'd probably say being able to fly a fighter jet. It's always been an interest of mine
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



to know how to play piano. 

same


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 8, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> to know how to play piano.
> 
> same

Click to collapse



To know how to do anything.

Does that count?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mingolianbeef (Mar 8, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> To know how to do anything.
> 
> Does that count?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Lol I guess

D you believe that politics and religions are two topics that are too sensitive to discuss with others?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 8, 2015)

mingolianbeef said:


> Lol I guess
> 
> D you believe that politics and religions are two topics that are too sensitive to discuss with others?

Click to collapse



I think it all depends on the person or persons involved 

Same 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 9, 2015)

mingolianbeef said:


> Do you believe that politics and religions are two topics that are too sensitive to discuss with others?

Click to collapse



No.

If you have any issues discussing them, the problem is not the topics but the others you are discussing with.


Is it better for an individual (and separately for a community of people - neighbourhood, school, club, state, country etc) to be good or to be godly?


----------



## mingolianbeef (Mar 9, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> No.
> 
> If you have any issues discussing them, the problem is not the topics but the others you are discussing with.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Be Good. I know people who proclaim to be Godly who are complete terrors, and I know atheists and agnostics that are hands down some of the nicest, most giving and generous people I have ever met. As a Christian, I know I'm not perfect, and I don't act like it. But people thing that because you beat them over the head with your knowledge of your respective religion that you will be viewed as "Godly". I tend to not associate with those types because they are fake and lack a genuine care for God unless he makes them look good.

Do you think that a bipartisan [american] government causes more issues or solves more problems? (Not from a pro-democrat or pro-republican standpoint, but from a holistic view)


----------



## Soulforged666 (Mar 9, 2015)

mingolianbeef said:


> Be Good. I know people who proclaim to be Godly who are complete terrors, and I know atheists and agnostics that are hands down some of the nicest, most giving and generous people I have ever met. As a Christian, I know I'm not perfect, and I don't act like it. But people thing that because you beat them over the head with your knowledge of your respective religion that you will be viewed as "Godly". I tend to not associate with those types because they are fake and lack a genuine care for God unless he makes them look good.
> 
> Do you think that a bipartisan [american] government causes more issues or solves more problems? (Not from a pro-democrat or pro-republican standpoint, but from a holistic view)

Click to collapse



What I think is we need to change the topic otherwise the right/left/center wings will start coming out of the woodwork and this topic will start to suck!

If you could have any superpower from any comic book what would it be?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 9, 2015)

mingolianbeef said:


> Be Good. I know people who proclaim to be Godly who are complete terrors, and I know atheists and agnostics that are hands down some of the nicest, most giving and generous people I have ever met. As a Christian, I know I'm not perfect, and I don't act like it. But people thing that because you beat them over the head with your knowledge of your respective religion that you will be viewed as "Godly". I tend to not associate with those types because they are fake and lack a genuine care for God unless he makes them look good.

Click to collapse



Did you mean to say:
As a _person_, I know I'm not perfect, and I don't act like it.​
You meet a stranger on a train and you get talking and ask what the stranger thinks of the Sun and the Moon. The stranger replies:
As an Orfatopandinaguzzian, I think they are..... 

How helpful is the underlined preface?
If the stranger omitted the underline preface, would you ask questions to establish it?



mingolianbeef said:


> Do you think that a bipartisan [american] government causes more issues or solves more problems? (Not from a pro-democrat or pro-republican standpoint, but from a holistic view)

Click to collapse



The electoral system in use in America is _corrupt, corruptible and corrupting_.

Any government created by such a system will cause more issues and solve less problems than a goverment created with a better system.

Is _any_ state truly democratic today?


----------



## mingolianbeef (Mar 9, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Did you mean to say:
> As a _person_, I know I'm not perfect, and I don't act like it.​
> You meet a stranger on a train and you get talking and ask what the stranger thinks of the Sun and the Moon. The stranger replies:
> As an Orfatopandinaguzzian, I think they are.....
> ...

Click to collapse


@Your response to my statement absolutely, I enjoy meeting people of all backgrounds and lifestyles. I wasn't raised to segregate myself from someone who's different than me, and I enjoy knowledge in itself, I've never heard of that and would love to know more 

To your question: TL;DR, no. True democracy cannot excel while cohabitating with personal interest, short and simple.

I agree with someone, this could go really wrong, really quick lol. In the spirit of not starting a forum riot, when you look for a mate, what are things that are required for you to be interested in that person?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 9, 2015)

mingolianbeef said:


> @Your response to my statement absolutely, I enjoy meeting people of all backgrounds and lifestyles. I wasn't raised to segregate myself from someone who's different than me, and I enjoy knowledge in itself, I've never heard of that and would love to know more

Click to collapse



Orfatopandinaguzzian?

I just made it up. 
The two questions illustrate the point I was trying to determine.



mingolianbeef said:


> To your question: TL;DR, no. True democracy cannot excel while cohabitating with personal interest, short and simple.
> 
> I agree with someone, this could go really wrong, really quick lol. In the spirit of not starting a forum riot, when you look for a mate, what are things that are required for you to be interested in that person?

Click to collapse



I don't agree about topic switching to appease rioters. Leave them to the moderators. Unless they are moderators... 

Proximity. :laugh:
Gender :angel:
Aliveness (i.e. not dead) :victory:


What value does the myth of _love_ provide if any?


----------



## mingolianbeef (Mar 9, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Orfatopandinaguzzian?
> 
> I just made it up. [emoji14]
> The two questions illustrate the point I was trying to determine.
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol I don't put anything past the world. Beyonce and Kanye West have their own religions that their fans created (Yeezianity and Beyism, can't make those up lol)

How long have you been following this thread?


----------



## ShadowLea (Mar 9, 2015)

Long enough to have developed a migraine. 

If you could live in a fictional universe, which would you choose, and why? 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Mar 9, 2015)

Long enough. Since Blink feed and AndroidFreak70 were hanging around here.

Polar Bear Cafe-verse...Since Pandas...

Same


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 9, 2015)

mingolianbeef said:


> Lol I don't put anything past the world. Beyonce and Kanye West have their own religions that their fans created (Yeezianity and Beyism, can't make those up lol)
> 
> How long have you been following this thread?

Click to collapse



_Follow_ is too strong a description of my contributions to this thread. 


If Windows Phone was open sourced, would you use it?


----------



## mingolianbeef (Mar 9, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Long enough. Since Blink feed and AndroidFreak70 were hanging around here.
> 
> Polar Bear Cafe-verse...Since Pandas...
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Lol I would live in the Mass Effect world. They make it look so appealing.


MiyagiSan said:


> _Follow_ is too strong a description of my contributions to this thread.
> 
> 
> If Windows Phone was open sourced, would you use it?

Click to collapse



I would use it as a toy but never as a serious OS. Its too bland for me. Its fluid, but I could use an iOS device and get that and a bagillion apps

Same (second question)


----------



## karandpr (Mar 9, 2015)

I would use it even if it is not open sourced. Just the app quality of TT and Whatsapp must be equal to Android.

Same


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 9, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Long enough to have developed a migraine.
> 
> If you could live in a fictional universe, which would you choose, and why?
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hundred Acre Wood.
Why?, Tigger of course... :laugh:



You meet a stranger on a train and you get talking and ask what the stranger thinks of the Sun and the Moon. The stranger replies:
As a XXXXXX, I think they are.....​
How helpful is the underlined preface and, if the stranger omitted the underlined preface, would you ask questions to establish it?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 9, 2015)

As a member of the hopping bunny clan I think it is irrelevant

Does that answer @MiyagiSan 's question ?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 9, 2015)

mingolianbeef said:


> I would use it as a toy but never as a serious OS. Its too bland for me. Its fluid, but I could use an iOS device and get that and a bagillion apps
> 
> Same (second question)

Click to collapse



If Windows Phone was _fully_ open sourced, I'd happily use it. I dislike Android's partially open source status but, it is better than closed source rivals.

I don't like the current situation where I have to trust third parties who claim their device OS has no backdoors, won't eavesdrop and won't steal private data etc


If iOS was open source, would you use it?

---------- Post added at 04:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 AM ----------




karandpr said:


> As a member of the hopping bunny clan I think it is irrelevant

Click to collapse



My Orfatopandinaguzzian clade salutes your insightfulness  



karandpr said:


> Does that answer @MiyagiSan 's question ?

Click to collapse



It is _an_ answer.


What is the biggest idea you'd pass on to your children?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 9, 2015)

I don't feel the need of iOS honestly. The only reason I have stuck to Android is that I am used to it. If my first couple smartphones were iOS then I would have stuck to iOS. For an operating system ,open & closed source is not "That" important.

I wouldn't pass any ideas to my kids ...They can create their own anyway...

Same


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 9, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I don't feel the need of iOS honestly. The only reason I have stuck to Android is that I am used to it. If my first couple smartphones were iOS then I would have stuck to iOS. For an operating system ,open & closed source is not "That" important.
> 
> I wouldn't pass any ideas to my kids ...They can create their own anyway...
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Don't know

Same 

That was stupid


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 9, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Don't know
> 
> Same
> 
> That was stupid

Click to collapse



biggest "idea"  to kids is 1) trust no one and 2) follow your inner voice (intuition) . 

Q: What does the Cockney English phrase "your Aunt Ella" actually mean?


----------



## bourseindia (Mar 9, 2015)

*How to get good reputation in this forum*

I want to increase my reputation in this forum, but i don't know how to improve it. please give me some suggesstion


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 9, 2015)

bourseindia said:


> I want to increase my reputation in this forum, but i don't know how to improve it. please give me some suggesstion

Click to collapse



Ok so first , You must have a rooted device ????? . second , You need to understand Every bit about Custom Roms and your device . well  Not the "developing , compiling" stuff , u just need to know and understand basic stuff such as installation process , backup and restore, steps to root / S-OFF / Unlock and etc

Then , its time for you to help People who doesnt know / understand what to do . just like how i typed this for you 

Have any suggestion ? 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Mar 9, 2015)

Sell sea shells on sea shore

Same


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 9, 2015)

bourseindia said:


> I want to increase my reputation in this forum, but i don't know how to improve it. please give me some suggesstion

Click to collapse



read the forum title.  Answer a question first THEN ask one..


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 9, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> read the forum title.  Answer a question first THEN ask one..

Click to collapse



Nothing to answer here.

Why didn't @simonbigwave ask a question? 

---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:51 PM ----------




karandpr said:


> I don't feel the need of iOS honestly. The only reason I have stuck to Android is that I am used to it. If my first couple smartphones were iOS then I would have stuck to iOS. For an operating system ,open & closed source is not "That" important.
> 
> I wouldn't pass any ideas to my kids ...They can create their own anyway...
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



If iOS was _fully_ open source, I'd have no problem with using it (although I'd pick WP and Android over it as it is a little bland and restrictive).

Open source is very important but, so is a system that rewards innovation and hard work in software systems...


Do you trust manufacturers of devices that process and store your private data not to steal/share that data covertly?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 9, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Nothing to answer here.
> 
> Why didn't @simonbigwave ask a question?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Open source is not at all important imo. It's good if the code is open source. But I could care less either way.
.
About Manufacturers. Bwahahhahhahhahhahhahahhah :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: 
Data on any external computer is data compromised 

Alpacas or Okapis ?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 9, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Open source is not at all important imo. It's good if the code is open source. But I could care less either way.
> .
> About Manufacturers. Bwahahhahhahhahhahhahahhah :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> Data on any external computer is data compromised
> ...

Click to collapse



Okapis. I don't think they spit... :crying:


Kanye West or James West?


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Mar 9, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Okapis. I don't think they spit... :crying:
> 
> 
> Kanye West or James West?

Click to collapse



James West, definitely 

Do you think that the project *HoloLens* by Microsoft will see daylight in 2015?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 9, 2015)

Eru Ilúvatar said:


> James West, definitely
> 
> Do you think that the project *HoloLens* by Microsoft will see daylight in 2015?

Click to collapse



If Microsoft has committed to it then, yes. It will then have until HoloLens v3 to fix all the HSOD bugs :laugh:


If you had a fully working HoloLens, what will you do with it and why?


----------



## gorillaz28 (Mar 9, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> If you had a fully working HoloLens, what will you do with it and why?

Click to collapse



I'd probably quit my current job and start a company to provide basic self-defense training using HoloLens.
Why? Because I feel it's important to be able to protect oneself or others in any situation. Providing those situations in a virtual environment help achieve that.

Then again, I may just a holodeck and do the same thing, haha.

Why are the plural forms of certain animals the same as their singular forms (e.g. fish, deer, moose, shrimp, etc.)?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 10, 2015)

gorillaz28 said:


> I'd probably quit my current job and start a company to provide basic self-defense training using HoloLens.
> Why? Because I feel it's important to be able to protect oneself or others in any situation. Providing those situations in a virtual environment help achieve that.
> 
> Then again, I may just a holodeck and do the same thing, haha.
> ...

Click to collapse



Historical convention, influence of foreign word borrowing, snobbery etc

If you were given a $10,000 Apple smart watch, what will you do with it?


----------



## ShadowLea (Mar 10, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Historical convention, influence of foreign word borrowing, snobbery etc
> 
> If you were given a $10,000 Apple smart watch, what will you do with it?

Click to collapse



www.ebay.com

Same. 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 10, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> www.ebay.com

Click to collapse



Excellent display of your Telepathic superpowers @ShadowLea... :angel:



ShadowLea said:


> Same.
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Erm....   ....popular auction thing....

So, how would your spend your Apple smartwatch bounty?


----------



## vinay (Mar 10, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Excellent display of your Telepathic superpowers @ShadowLea... :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



On a android phone.

What is best thing you ever bought

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual using XDA app.


----------



## mingolianbeef (Mar 10, 2015)

vinay said:


> On a android phone.
> 
> What is best thing you ever bought
> 
> Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual using XDA app.

Click to collapse



The best thing is a very hard title to give something to. I'll just be a bit more broad and say games. If I purchase a game, I really like it, and Android has come a long way from Doodle Jump lol. I enjoy Android games.

Same

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------




mingolianbeef said:


> The best thing is a very hard title to give something to. I'll just be a bit more broad and say games. If I purchase a game, I really like it, and Android has come a long way from Doodle Jump lol. I enjoy Android games.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Edit: misunderstood his question.

The best thing I ever purchased was my car, gotta love it 

Same


----------



## vinay (Mar 10, 2015)

mingolianbeef said:


> Same

Click to collapse



Best thing i,ve purchased is my android phone.
100x better than iphone,s

Best gaming consol you thing.


Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual using XDA app.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 10, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> What would be the best place in the world to vacation?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



There's this crazy joint in Betelgeuse, just off the shoulder of Orion.......it's the bomb homez.....all kinds of beings......just out of this world. :angel:

Would you accept a free, all expenses paid one-way trip to the shoulder of Orion? Why?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 10, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> There's this crazy joint in Betelgeuse, just off the shoulder of Orion.......it's the bomb homez.....all kinds of beings......just out of this world. :angel:
> 
> Would you accept a free, all expenses paid one-way trip to the shoulder of Orion? Why?

Click to collapse



No, don't have time.

Would you accept a free, all expenses paid one-way trip to Syria? Why or why not?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 10, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> No, don't have time.
> 
> Would you accept a free, all expenses paid one-way trip to Syria? Why or why not?

Click to collapse



Nah. Wasn't that impressed last time out.

What would you make time for?


----------



## mingolianbeef (Mar 10, 2015)

vinay said:


> Best thing i,ve purchased is my android phone.
> 100x better than iphone,s
> 
> Best gaming consol you thing.
> ...

Click to collapse



Xbox 360. I know the XBONE is out and all but nothing compares to a decade long catalogue of AAA gaming titles. The 360 is hands down still my favorite system. I'll revisit the Xbox One in a year or two after they release a hardware refresh that's going to piss off all the original Xbox one owners lol, they did it it with the 360... 4 times...

What's your favorite Android game?

---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------




MiyagiSan said:


> Nah. Wasn't that impressed last time out.
> 
> What would you make time for?

Click to collapse



My daughter, always.

Question is above this text (best Android game)


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 10, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Nah. Wasn't that impressed last time out.
> 
> What would you make time for?

Click to collapse



Something that i don't need to pay for the way back.







mingolianbeef said:


> Xbox 360. I know the XBONE is out and all but nothing compares to a decade long catalogue of AAA gaming titles. The 360 is hands down still my favorite system. I'll revisit the Xbox One in a year or two after they release a hardware refresh that's going to piss off all the original Xbox one owners lol, they did it it with the 360... 4 times...
> 
> What's your favorite Android game?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Flappy bird

Do you think Isis is a terrorist organization or just fighting for an ideology?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 10, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Do you think Isis is a terrorist organization or just fighting for an ideology?

Click to collapse



Kinda struggling to imagine any situation in which beheading or otherwise slaughtering hordes of innocent civilians is not an act of terror. Maybe if they were infected with a virus and had become zombies....?

Anyway, ISIS by it's actions can be considered as both a terrorist organization and fighting for an ideology.


What positive outcome in society can be exclusively and unambiguously attributed to religion?


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hmmm...... good moral values?

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 10, 2015)

luqman98 said:


> Hmmm...... good moral values?

Click to collapse



I disagree that the morality exclusively and unambiguously espoused by religions (individually and collectively) can be considered good moral values.

I disagree that any good moral value can be exclusively and unambiguously attributed to religion.



luqman98 said:


> Same.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia E1 dual

Click to collapse



Fundamentalism is an outcome that can be exclusively and unambiguously attributed to religion. But that isn't a positive outcome.

So,.......can't think of any.


Same question.


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 10, 2015)

Agree with morals, also maybe patience and understanding of others ideas/situations.



Did you miss me while I was on my 4WDriving and camping trip, away from internet?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 10, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Agree with morals, also maybe patience and understanding of others ideas/situations.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you miss me while I was on my 4WDriving and camping trip, away from internet?

Click to collapse










Why is a 4WDriving and camping trip never a good reason to be away from internet?


----------



## vinay (Mar 10, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Agree with morals, also maybe patience and understanding of others ideas/situations.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you miss me while I was on my 4WDriving and camping trip, away from internet?

Click to collapse



I missed you for long time. @Jesse72 is there jesse73







MiyagiSan said:


> Why is a 4WDriving and camping trip never a good reason to be away from internet?

Click to collapse



It is a good enough reason for me.

Favorite planet?

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual using XDA app.


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 10, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Why is a 4WDriving and camping trip never a good reason to be away from internet?

Click to collapse





Whatever your trying to say, I disagree. 4WDriving is the best!



I like my computer and technology (including internet), but also love going out and doing other things. 





vinay said:


> I missed you for long time. @Jesse72 is there a jesse73.

Click to collapse



Awwww, thanks. I asked jesse73 to stand in for me while I was away, but he's pretty unreliable 



vinay said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I love Saturn. The best looking by far.

Do you still think of Pluto as a planet?


----------



## vinay (Mar 10, 2015)

> Awwww, thanks. I asked jesse73 to stand in for me while I was away, but he's pretty unreliable

Click to collapse



I was thinking why this thread is getting booring then i found you were not posting. I think you are reallly skilled at this stuff.

Keep posting and never relia on jesse73.




Jesse72 said:


> Do you still think of Pluto as a planet?

Click to collapse





No i think of it as a lost moon

What do you think about life on mars.


Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual using XDA app.


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 10, 2015)

vinay said:


> No i think of it as a lost moon
> 
> What do you think about life on mars.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I think its an unattainable dream, like flying cars, UFOs, and hoverboards.



Do you reckon they would serve you at a maccas (McDonalds for non Aussies) drive though if you went through on a skateboard holding into cars to be towed like Marty McFly?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 10, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Whatever your trying to say, I disagree. 4WDriving is the best!

Click to collapse



That's a shame, I was trying to say "4WDriving is the best!" but.......you disagree. 



Jesse72 said:


> I like my computer and technology (including internet), but also love going out and doing other things.

Click to collapse



I was trying to say this too but,.... 



Jesse72 said:


> I love Saturn. The best looking by far.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you still think of Pluto as a planet?

Click to collapse




No. Pluto is Mickey's dog silly.


If the earth was about to be destroyed by an asteroid, where in the universe would you be happy to move to and why?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 10, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Anyway, ISIS by it's actions can be considered as both a terrorist organization and fighting for an ideology.

Click to collapse



I think it's more using an ideology for their murderous desires rather than murdering for the ideology. As in, if the ideology didn't call for murder, they'd probably look for some other ideology that does.




MiyagiSan said:


> I disagree that the morality exclusively and unambiguously espoused by religions (individually and collectively) can be considered good moral values.
> 
> I disagree that any good moral value can be exclusively and unambiguously attributed to religion.

Click to collapse



Without religion, people define morals, and just look at how Nazis defined morals. So some times people get morals right, sometimes not.

That's not saying that all religious morals are good. Unless it's the true religion, there's no guarantee that the morals are correct.



Jesse72 said:


> Do you still think of Pluto as a planet?

Click to collapse



I'm not into astronomy, so I really don't know.

3 people walk into a bar. What are their races/religions?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 10, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I think its an unattainable dream, like flying cars, UFOs, and hoverboards.

Click to collapse



Unattainable you say?.....



Jesse72 said:


> Do you reckon they would serve you at a maccas (McDonalds for non Aussies) drive though if you went through on a skateboard holding into cars to be towed like Marty McFly?

Click to collapse



Can't see why not. Getting out would be fun though (no car in front to tow you & you're heavier).


Same.


----------



## vinay (Mar 10, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> That's a shame, I was trying to say "4WDriving is the best!" but.......you disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If this happen i will go to a planet simler to earth enviorment with magnetic field and ozone layer so i can live there without problem,s

Will you live in moon if it were possible.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual using XDA app.


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 10, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Unattainable you say?.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Probably not unfortunately. If you walk through the drive through worth mates pretending to be a car they won't take your order. Tested by me if wondering ?



Why did I forget to write a question so I had to edit my post?


----------



## vinay (Mar 10, 2015)

> Why did I forget to write a question so I had to edit my post?

Click to collapse



Same happen to me many time,s

How many phone do you have.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual using XDA app.


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 10, 2015)

vinay said:


> Same happen to me many time,s
> 
> How many phone do you have.
> 
> Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual using XDA app.

Click to collapse





4 total, 2 I constantly carry around, a Nokia Lumia 520 Windows Phone, and a ZTE Tempo T815 android. 



Are you interested in Windows Phone 10?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 10, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> I think it's more using an ideology for their murderous desires rather than murdering for the ideology. As in, if the ideology didn't call for murder, they'd probably look for some other ideology that does.

Click to collapse



Either way, ISIS can be considered as fighting for some ideology.



tzzeri said:


> Without religion, people define morals, and just look at how Nazis defined morals. So some times people get morals right, sometimes not.
> 
> That's not saying that all religious morals are good. Unless it's the true religion, there's no guarantee that the morals are correct.

Click to collapse



Nazis modelled their morals, initiations and celebrations on religion. Spread them through and as religions too. Same with the Apartheid regime...

What is this true religion that guarantees morals are correct?. What does it mean for morals to be correct?.

Still waiting for anyone to identify a positive outcome for society that is exclusively and unambiguously due to religion....



tzzeri said:


> I'm not into astronomy, so I really don't know.
> 
> 3 people walk into a bar. What are their races/religions?

Click to collapse



Depends if by bar you mean a bar of soap, a drinking establishment or a legal institution.



If xda disappearred tomorrow, where will you hang out?


----------



## vinay (Mar 10, 2015)

> If xda disappearred tomorrow, where will you hang out?

Click to collapse



I will go to youtube.








Jesse72 said:


> Are you interested in Windows Phone 10?

Click to collapse



I am interested in them but never used windows phone can you suggest me a  cheap one for entering windows phone world.


Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual using XDA app.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 10, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Either way, ISIS can be considered as fighting for some ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is always....hangouts....

Did @MiyagiSan setup a pun ?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 10, 2015)

karandpr said:


> There is always....hangouts....
> 
> Did @MiyagiSan setup a pun ?

Click to collapse



Sh*t, my angry cat spilled ketchup on my cinnamon bun... 


Skydiving or flower arranging?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 11, 2015)

Flower arranging...Less chances of me dying ...Unless we are talking about Venus Flytraps...Then I would go with skydiving...

Favorite Cartoon Character ?


----------



## mingolianbeef (Mar 11, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Flower arranging...Less chances of me dying ...Unless we are talking about Venus Flytraps...Then I would go with skydiving...
> 
> Favorite Cartoon Character ?

Click to collapse



Stewie griffin, this stuff he says is just hilarious.

Techie question:

Do you foresee the emergence of another mobile operating system in the next decade that can compete with Apple and Android?

Logic behind the question...

In the early to mid 2000s you had a bunch of java based OSs (the kinds that used to come on the phones with the then revolutionary slide out keyboards and stuff, remember those?), then came Windows Mobile, which was sporting some next level smartphone capabilities, alongside PalmOS which was another major one (I'm not all knowing on this, I was like 11 in 2006). Then... Came iOS, despite what we feel about it now, it revolutionized the market as well, followed by Android. Now everybody else is pretty much washed out while Apple and Andy eat most of the pie. Do you think something better will supersede them before 2025?


----------



## bourseindia (Mar 11, 2015)

*Thanks for reply*



danishaznita said:


> Ok so first , You must have a rooted device  . second , You need to understand Every bit about Custom Roms and your device . well  Not the "developing , compiling" stuff , u just need to know and understand basic stuff such as installation process , backup and restore, steps to root / S-OFF / Unlock and etc
> 
> Then , its time for you to help People who doesnt know / understand what to do . just like how i typed this for you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for you help, this will helpme out, let me try it once than i will be back soon here


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 11, 2015)

vinay said:


> I am interested in them but never used windows phone can you suggest me a  cheap one for entering windows phone world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





If your in America, the Nokia Lumia 520 has been going for about $30, otherwise, it is still a great choice, because it has recently been superseded. One of the best selling Windows Phones ever.





mingolianbeef said:


> Stewie griffin, this stuff he says is just hilarious.
> 
> Techie question:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Yes, but I have no idea what. I secretly hope people realise the iPhone is a rip off, and Windows Phone and BlackBerry become equally as successful as android.



Would you love a high end android (eg galaxy s6 or HTC one m9) to have a landscape slide out qwerty keyboard?


----------



## vinay (Mar 11, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> If your in America, the Nokia Lumia 520 has been going for about $30, otherwise, it is still a great choice, because it has recently been superseded. One of the best selling Windows Phones ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




yeah but i don,t think any one ibs going to make one like this.



> I secretly hope people realise the iPhone is a rip off

Click to collapse



every exprienced developer or tec lover hope that because they know it is extremly overpriced compared to hardware and software. Even i hope for same. Iphone have one thing that attract me so much and it is it,s beauty. I hope android phones get more attractive looks.
Btw i like htc design

which brand Have most attarctive design about to your thought,s


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 11, 2015)

Never really though about it, but I'd probably say Nokia Lumias' standard but elegant design.



Google glass or cardboard?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 11, 2015)

Cardboard 

Plastic or Metal ?


----------



## vinay (Mar 11, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Cardboard
> 
> Plastic or Metal ?

Click to collapse



Plastic is lite and enough. For smartphone or any thing but not enviorment friendly

choice phone for 
Ram or cpu


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 11, 2015)

vinay said:


> Plastic is lite and enough. For smartphone or any thing but not enviorment friendly
> 
> choice phone for
> Ram or cpu

Click to collapse





Ram, because it has three uses, in technology, hitting stuff, and grazing grass. I only know one use for cpu.



Do you prefer sensible or troll answers?


----------



## vinay (Mar 11, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Ram, because it has three uses, in technology, hitting stuff, and grazing grass. I only know one use for cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you prefer sensible or troll answers?

Click to collapse



Sensible mostly.

Some times troll is better depends on question

Get a new pc or smartphone

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual using XDA app.


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 11, 2015)

Both. Just get cheaper versions.



Why do I buy lots of cheap technology instead of a few good things?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 11, 2015)

Because you are a member of Team Rocket....

Why did Jesse join team rocket in first place ?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 11, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Because you are a member of Team Rocket....
> 
> Why did Jesse join team rocket in first place ?

Click to collapse



Because I have no idea what team rocket is.

What is team rocket?


----------



## vinay (Mar 11, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Because I have no idea what team rocket is.
> 
> What is team rocket?

Click to collapse



I think it is team rocket from pokemon  cartoon series. 


What is better multiply cheap stuff or one expensive


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 11, 2015)

vinay said:


> I think it is team rocket from pokemon  cartoon series.
> 
> 
> What is better multiply cheap stuff or one expensive

Click to collapse



Depends what

Could you ride a unicycle?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 11, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Depends what
> 
> Could you ride a unicycle?

Click to collapse





Never tried.



Can you ride a motorbike?


----------



## vinay (Mar 11, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Depends what
> 
> Could you ride a unicycle?

Click to collapse



No, I can't.

Fast Internet with too much bill or slow internet with less bill.


----------



## cstone1991 (Mar 11, 2015)

vinay said:


> No, I can't.
> 
> Fast Internet with too much bill or slow internet with less bill.

Click to collapse



Fast

What game to you currently play the most?

Sent from my XT1254 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 11, 2015)

cstone1991 said:


> Fast
> 
> What game to you currently play the most?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



i don't play games. 

same


----------



## vinay (Mar 11, 2015)

cstone1991 said:


> Fast
> 
> What game to you currently play the most?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Max payne 3 all time ended it 3 times still not bored.

Same question .


----------



## karandpr (Mar 11, 2015)

Dawn on War : Soulstorm with Titanium SS Mod...

Do you like Game mods ?


----------



## vinay (Mar 11, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Dawn on War : Soulstorm with Titanium SS Mod...
> 
> Do you like Game mods ?

Click to collapse



I love game mods even made some mods

Did you made game mod,s

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual using XDA app.


----------



## huggs (Mar 11, 2015)

I made some mods for some psp games, I was way into the psp cfw scene back when all that was going on. 

Will internet access ever be made free or extremely cheap, and easily accessible by all people? 

sent from a device


----------



## vinay (Mar 11, 2015)

huggs said:


> I made some mods for some psp games, I was way into the psp cfw scene back when all that was going on.
> 
> Will internet access ever be made free or extremely cheap, and easily accessible by all people?
> 
> sent from a device

Click to collapse



Yeah,  maby because of project loon By Google.

Will you buy loon internet conection when it release.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 11, 2015)

Nope

Will my stupid ISP fix my upload speed before April ?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 11, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nope
> 
> Will my stupid ISP fix my upload speed before April ?

Click to collapse



Stupid is as stupid does....

Are you a wall-hugger or battery-swapper and, why?


----------



## cstone1991 (Mar 11, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Stupid is as stupid does....
> 
> Are you a wall-hugger or battery-swapper and, why?

Click to collapse



Neither. My Droid Turbo has never not lasted me an entire day and I have always charged my phones nightly.

Fill in the blank: Right or _____?

Sent from my XT1254 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vinay (Mar 12, 2015)

cstone1991 said:


> Neither. My Droid Turbo has never not lasted me an entire day and I have always charged my phones nightly.
> 
> Fill in the blank: Right or _____?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thare is two possible answer,s
Right or left 
Right or wrong 


Did google mentioned about internet speed of project loon.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual using XDA app.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 12, 2015)

vinay said:


> Thare is two possible answer,s
> Right or left
> Right or wrong

Click to collapse



Right or NOT
Right or RITE
Right or MIGHT
........
........

:victory:



vinay said:


> Did google mentioned about internet speed of project loon.
> 
> Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual using XDA app.

Click to collapse



Dunno.

Why is people trafficking (particularly children) so prevalent in the world today?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 12, 2015)

mingolianbeef said:


> Stewie griffin, this stuff he says is just hilarious.
> 
> Techie question:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





MiyagiSan said:


> Right or NOT
> Right or RITE
> Right or MIGHT
> ........
> ...

Click to collapse



It was already prevalent...Now it's just out in the open...

Which phone are you looking forward to buy ?


----------



## mingolianbeef (Mar 12, 2015)

karandpr said:


> It was already prevalent...Now it's just out in the open...
> 
> Which phone are you looking forward to buy ?

Click to collapse



Surprisingly, the S6 Edge. I hated my S4, switched to the one and thought I would never go back to Sammy. They brought their A-game this year, gimmick or not.

Same


----------



## karandpr (Mar 12, 2015)

Moto G 2015 or Xperia E4 when it comes out... 

Chrome or Firefox ?


----------



## vinay (Mar 12, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Moto G 2015 or Xperia E4 when it comes out...
> 
> Chrome or Firefox ?

Click to collapse



You better get e3 instead of e4 display is noticeable yellow and many more bad thing,s in e4 i love my e3 

I love my chrome.

What you think of google project ara.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual using XDA app.


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 12, 2015)

vinay said:


> You better get e3 instead of e4 display is noticeable yellow and many more bad thing,s in e4 i love my e3
> 
> I love my chrome.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ProjectAra is common sense.  totally good concept.  For me I have no use for a better  cam,  so why not keep it when I upgrade.? its the future. 

which feeling in stronger : pain or desire or love?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 12, 2015)

It's a gimmick ...
@simonbigwave
Get kicked in shin by your gf while she catches you browsing Megan Fox pics ....You will find the answer yourself...

Should I get a WP for kicks ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 12, 2015)

karandpr said:


> It's a gimmick ...
> @simonbigwave
> Get kicked in shin by your gf while she catches you browsing Megan Fox pics ....You will find the answer yourself...
> 
> Should I get a WP for kicks ?

Click to collapse



I wouldn't, personally I dislike almost everything Windows even though I've been running it for nearly 20 years now. I'd switch to Linux in a second if my gf would let me, I know she won't though 

Have you ever been skiing? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Mar 12, 2015)

vinay said:


> You better get e3 instead of e4 display is noticeable yellow and many more bad thing,s in e4 i love my e3
> 
> I love my chrome.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I won't buy a 2014 phone in 2015 . Moto E 2015 would be more lucrative. There is also YU Yureka and Lenovo A6000. 



ShapesBlue said:


> I wouldn't, personally I dislike almost everything Windows even though I've been running it for nearly 20 years now. I'd switch to Linux in a second if my gf would let me, I know she won't though
> 
> Have you ever been skiing?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Nope...No snow here....

Do you like Material Design ?


----------



## vinay (Mar 12, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I won't buy a 2014 phone in 2015 . Moto E 2015 would be more lucrative. There is also YU Yureka and Lenovo A6000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it depends on thing.

but mostly new material design is good

can we port other os to android and dual boot them.


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 12, 2015)

vinay said:


> it depends on thing.
> 
> but mostly new material design is good
> 
> can we port other os to android and dual boot them.

Click to collapse





I would love a dual boot Windows Phone android Phone (only one I know of, go Huawei), and a dual boot Windows 8.1 android tablet (which is surprisingly common).



Do you like dual booting stuff?


----------



## vinay (Mar 12, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I would love a dual boot Windows Phone android Phone (only one I know of, go Huawei), and a dual boot Windows 8.1 android tablet (which is surprisingly common).
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like dual booting stuff?

Click to collapse



What dual boot i have taken to to next level on my pc ? quard boot with windows 7,windows 8.1 and linux ubuntu on hard disk and android x86 on pendrive.

If i could do this to my phone then i have done this already.

What do you think about tri boot and quard boot.


----------



## mingolianbeef (Mar 12, 2015)

vinay said:


> What dual boot i have taken to to next level on my pc ? quard boot with windows 7,windows 8.1 and linux ubuntu on hard disk and android x86 on pendrive.
> 
> If i could do this to my phone then i have done this already.
> 
> What do you think about tri boot and quard boot.

Click to collapse



Its cool in theory but I think its better to have a USB 3.0 external with an OS on it. I tri-booted the 500GB HDD in my 2012 Macbook Pro and performance was significantly decreased. I would be poised to see how an SSD handles the partitioning.

Would you drive the Lexus LFA?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes

Would you ride a kangaroo ?


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 12, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yes
> 
> Would you ride a kangaroo ?

Click to collapse



yasss

what is xda assist sir ?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 12, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> yasss
> 
> what is xda assist sir ?

Click to collapse



A section for new XDA members who don't know their way or XDA visitors 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/xda-assist

Which is your favorite car ?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 12, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I won't buy a 2014 phone in 2015 . Moto E 2015 would be more lucrative. There is also YU Yureka and Lenovo A6000.

Click to collapse



Try thinking outside the box.

A former flagship like the Galaxy S4 would be a better option overall than the 2015 YU Yureka overall despite being 2013 and probably having lower Antutu/Quadrant etc scores.



karandpr said:


> Do you like Material Design ?

Click to collapse



Never thought about it. Overhyped....I use my device to get stuff done.


Why do vegetarians like to pretend they aren't omnivores?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 12, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Try thinking outside the box.
> 
> A former flagship like the Galaxy S4 would be a better option overall than the 2015 YU Yureka overall despite being 2013 and probably having lower Antutu/Quadrant etc scores.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How so ... Yureka has 64 bit octa core processor Snapdragon ,same 2GB ram ,13MP camera ,better front camera ,better GPU , cyanogen OS as default vs touchwiz...except for screen resolution ,Yureka is far superior and is still 50% of it's price.. 
I used to believe that older Mid range- High end device is better than latest Lower Mid end device. But it turns out ,newer Mid ends are far superior than yester year flagships



> Why do vegetarians like to pretend they aren't omnivores?

Click to collapse



No. they don't ...people just assume that they do..

Dual Boot JB or Solo Boot Lollipop ?


----------



## mingolianbeef (Mar 12, 2015)

karandpr said:


> How so ... Yureka has 64 bit octa core processor Snapdragon ,same 2GB ram ,13MP camera ,better front camera ,better GPU , cyanogen OS as default vs touchwiz...except for screen resolution ,Yureka is far superior and is still 50% of it's price..
> I used to believe that older Mid range- High end device is better than latest Lower Mid end device. But it turns out ,newer Mid ends are far superior than yester year flagships
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Solo lollipop. JB was too processor heavy at times, and it wasn't until KK that the OS was properly optimized for high performance at lower requirements.

Despite the outrageous price, do you think the Apple watch will sell well just because Apple has that cult following?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 12, 2015)

karandpr said:


> How so ... Yureka has 64 bit octa core processor Snapdragon ,same 2GB ram ,13MP camera ,better front camera ,better GPU , cyanogen OS as default vs touchwiz...except for screen resolution ,Yureka is far superior and is still 50% of it's price..
> I used to believe that older Mid range- High end device is better than latest Lower Mid end device. But it turns out ,newer Mid ends are far superior than yester year flagships

Click to collapse



Better, faster camera, especially in low-light. Better screen. CPU/GPU that is fast enough for most people. Greater choice of modded and AOSP rom due to flagship status and elapsed time. Better build quality.

YU Yureka is much cheaper for a reason.



karandpr said:


> No. they don't ...people just assume that they do..

Click to collapse



Perhaps some don't. Many vegetarians do..



karandpr said:


> Dual Boot JB or Solo Boot Lollipop ?

Click to collapse



KitKat.


Bolivia or Malaysia?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 12, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Better, faster camera, especially in low-light. Better screen. CPU/GPU that is fast enough for most people. Greater choice of modded and AOSP rom due to flagship status and elapsed time. Better build quality.
> 
> YU Yureka is much cheaper for a reason.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bolivia. I don't know for sure, but I think Bolivia is safer. I've heard a bit about Malaysia, and it doesn't sound that safe to me (at least compared to where I live). Bolivia is a democracy. But truth to be told, I don't know enough about these places to make an informed decision.

But either way, I wouldn't go to Malaysia because I do want to make it back alive, unless I just don't take Malaysian airline.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 13, 2015)

Malaysia ...My smartphone was made there....

What do you think about Google Axing Google Code ?


----------



## vinay (Mar 13, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Malaysia ...My smartphone was made there....
> 
> What do you think about Google Axing Google Code ?

Click to collapse



Thaey did good. No one uses googlecode anymore they can save thousands of terrabyte space by closing google code.


What do you think of Microsoft services on cynogenmod.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual using XDA app.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 13, 2015)

vinay said:


> Thaey did good. No one uses googlecode anymore they can save thousands of terrabyte space by closing google code.
> 
> 
> What do you think of Microsoft services on cynogenmod.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nokia X lives on!
Bring it...


Who do you trust more as a cloud services provider and why - Microsoft, Google, Apple, Samsung or Xiaomi?


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 13, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Bolivia. I don't know for sure, but I think Bolivia is safer. I've heard a bit about Malaysia, and it doesn't sound that safe to me (at least compared to where I live). Bolivia is a democracy. But truth to be told, I don't know enough about these places to make an informed decision.
> 
> But either way, I wouldn't go to Malaysia because I do want to make it back alive, unless I just don't take Malaysian airline.

Click to collapse



hahaha , after the Mh Tragedy, i bet u guys scared to go here . Go to indonesia then , theres a lot of beautiful island/place to go , Like Bali , the second hawaii as they called it

---------- Post added at 03:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------




MiyagiSan said:


> Nokia X lives on!
> Bring it...
> 
> 
> Who do you trust more as a cloud services provider and why - Microsoft, Google, Apple, Samsung or Xiaomi?

Click to collapse



google , umm dont know the reason 

what happen if u got charged 2M rupiah ($150) from the taxi/cab guy ? A true story btw


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 13, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Nokia X lives on!
> 
> 
> Bring it...
> ...

Click to collapse





I like Microsoft because they are cross-platform. I have a Windows phone, Windows computer, android phone, and android tablet. Microsoft is the only one that supports all these devices.



I need a kernel that supports loop devices for my nexus 7 (2012). What does it mean to support loop devices, and do you have any suggestions?


@karandpr


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 13, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> hahaha , after the Mh Tragedy, i bet u guys scared to go here . Go to indonesia then , theres a lot of beautiful island/place to go , Like Bali , the second hawaii as they called it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In straya, there's a machine that calculates the cost, so they can't cheat you.

Why did Jesse skip your question?


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 13, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> In straya, there's a machine that calculates the cost, so they can't cheat you.
> 
> Why did Jesse skip your question?

Click to collapse



jesse so lazy to refresh the page xD

how often u in offtopic forum ?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 13, 2015)

Everyday since quite a while...I was active in Manga-Anime thread but it's pretty much dead after stamatis went missing ... 
@Jesse72 , It means mounting a loop device like ISO or IMG or formatted FS file. I don't think you will have issues with your N7 ...I mean ,Loop device is supported on my phone with the stock kernel. and it wa 2.6.32.x ...

Why did @Jesse72 run away ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 13, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Everyday since quite a while...I was active in Manga-Anime thread but it's pretty much dead after stamatis went missing ...
> @Jesse72 , It means mounting a loop device like ISO or IMG or formatted FS file. I don't think you will have issues with your N7 ...I mean ,Loop device is supported on my phone with the stock kernel. and it wa 2.6.32.x ...
> 
> Why did @Jesse72 run away ?

Click to collapse





I didn't, and thanks for your answer. 



Why am I always the one accused of doing stuff?


----------



## vinay (Mar 13, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I didn't, and thanks for your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I always the one accused of doing stuff?

Click to collapse



Caise you are different kind.
No one is like you.


How much time  you spent online.?

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual using XDA app.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 13, 2015)

Cos you are  pretty chill about stuff....

Is it alright to scare people about rooting their devices ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 13, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Cos you are  pretty chill about stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Yeah, why not! Security flaws mean hackers will steal all you info within a week. Less noobs on xda then.



Why do so many people think jailbreaking/rooting is illegal?


----------



## vinay (Mar 13, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Cos you are  pretty chill about stuff....
> 
> Is it alright to scare people about rooting their devices ?

Click to collapse



Yes. I bricked my old phone with a software didn't have any backup or anything to repair it lost it for just an app.


My question is on upper post.


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 13, 2015)

vinay said:


> Yes. I bricked my old phone with a software didn't have any backup or anything to repair it lost it for just an app.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Don't keep track. 



Couldn't you just re-post your question for simplicity?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 13, 2015)

You answered it anyway  ...

Should I report a post for stealing my warnings ?


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 13, 2015)

karandpr said:


> You answered it anyway  ...
> 
> Should I report a post for stealing my warnings ?

Click to collapse



Yes!

Why @Jesse72 always skip people question ? 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Mar 13, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Yes!
> 
> Why @Jesse72 always skip people question ?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



So that people can blame him ...

What are you doing this evening ?


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 13, 2015)

karandpr said:


> So that people can blame him ...
> 
> What are you doing this evening ?

Click to collapse



Went to pickup (is this even the right word ?) My sister from school 

Same 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 13, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Went to pickup (is this even the right word ?) My sister from school
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Watching "Better Call Saul"  

same


----------



## karandpr (Mar 13, 2015)

Might play some game or watch some anime 

Same


----------



## vinay (Mar 13, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> same

Click to collapse



Doing something on my pc ? 
@karandpr can i say you can,t help me in my problem (PM)

Your bestest friend name.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual using XDA app.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 13, 2015)

vinay said:


> Doing something on my pc
> @karandpr can i say you can,t help me in my problem (PM)
> 
> Your bestest friend name.
> ...

Click to collapse



I received too many PMs yesterday , Too tired to read all of them so I just selected all and  marked everything as marked as read :angel:. Use my G+ profile to contact me on Hangouts . it's quicker than PMs and I might actually reply ...

I don't have any thing like best friend . It's either you are a friend or not a friend. Keeps things easy.

What will be the next killer feature of Android ?


----------



## vinay (Mar 13, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I received too many PMs yesterday , Too tired to read all of them so I just selected all and  marked everything as marked as read :angel:. Use my G+ profile to contact me on Hangouts . it's quicker than PMs and I might actually reply ...
> 
> I don't have any thing like best friend . It's either you are a friend or not a friend. Keeps things easy.
> 
> What will be the next killer feature of Android ?

Click to collapse



Self awareness in android.

After that in few years android will take over humans.

What do you think of self awareness in tec. Will they live with us or fight.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual using XDA app.


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 13, 2015)

vinay said:


> Self awareness in android.
> 
> After that in few years android will take over humans.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I personally hope it never happens.



Do you ever think robots will be close enough to being humans that they will live a normal life?


----------



## nosebleed (Mar 13, 2015)

Hmm I just saw Big Hero 6. I hope the robots of the future end up as cuddly and helpful as Baymax.

So am I the only person who thinks these nbew Star Wars movies might be a massive disappointment?


----------



## mingolianbeef (Mar 13, 2015)

nosebleed said:


> Hmm I just saw Big Hero 6. I hope the robots of the future end up as cuddly and helpful as Baymax.
> 
> So am I the only person who thinks these nbew Star Wars movies might be a massive disappointment?

Click to collapse



I love Big Hero 6!!! I watched it with my daughter. I have to admit, even though I'm grown lol, baymax was adorable and I was absolutely have a robot like that.

The only way it will work is if the special effects are A1 (or top notch for those unfamiliar with the term). The way that post-ending sequels always fail is by:

1. Under performing (as in not having a good story line)
2. Over performing (in terms of trying to do the most with a continued, otherwise nonexistent story line)
3. Crappy action sequences

I hope its good though.

What do you think of the new Macbook (the super thin one)?


----------



## Balnce (Mar 13, 2015)

mingolianbeef said:


> What do you think of the new Macbook (the super thin one)?

Click to collapse



I find it weird how they are just calling it MacBook. However I think it looks awesome, bigger screen and is lighter/thinner 
I don't like the gold. It's like a 'rob me please' beacon. But the Space Grey looks really nice. 
The fact it has no fan is just amazing, but also worries me a little.

Hope it's good.


What's your opinion on the new Chromebook Pixel?


----------



## mingolianbeef (Mar 13, 2015)

Balnce said:


> I find it weird how they are just calling it MacBook. However I think it looks awesome, bigger screen and is lighter/thinner
> I don't like the gold. It's like a 'rob me please' beacon. But the Space Grey looks really nice.
> The fact it has no fan is just amazing, but also worries me a little.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a very... Unique market to target. I do have to say, considering the fact that ChromeOS is so deep in its infancy compared to other OSs, it doesn't have that following from big names and is therefore missing essentials like Photoshop and 3D modelling software, which are vital for both my business ventures and hobbies . With that said, to me there's nothing that justifies that price, even the aluminium build is used by PC laptops for under $500. Its cool to say you own one if you have it like that lol.

Do you think it was necessary for Google to separate the Device/Accessories store from Google Play?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 13, 2015)

mingolianbeef said:


> What do you think of the new Macbook (the super thin one)?

Click to collapse



There are thinner laptops with beefier cpus. And lighter ones with beefier cpus. And they have more expansion ports. Maybe it can last a little longer on the battery...

Either way, meh! 


Who are so many people paying over the market rate for Apple's products?


----------



## mingolianbeef (Mar 13, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> There are thinner laptops with beefier cpus. And lighter ones with beefier cpus. And they have more expansion ports. Maybe it can last a little longer on the battery...
> 
> Either way, meh!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



While I didn't "pay" for mine (received it as a gift for being on the debate team), I know people who still use Macs from '08 like they were built yesterday. OTOH, my mom and dad have a Toshiba AND an HP that they bought in 2011 that are falling apart, literally, and they only use them at home for the most part. I compared my 2012 MBP to one of my friends HP beats computers and my MBP was not only more fluid but more versatile. I can easily run windows on it and get the productivity perks of OSX if I want it. Plus... I mean, its just a cool looking laptop lol

Do you flat out hate anything Apple? In terms of you would rather go phone less than to use an iPhone in the event that you broke your Android and couldn't afford a new one, and that was the only phone someone had to loan you.


----------



## vinay (Mar 14, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> There are thinner laptops with beefier cpus. And lighter ones with beefier cpus. And they have more expansion ports. Maybe it can last a little longer on the battery...
> 
> Either way, meh!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ones who are too curious whay is it too costly.

Ones who are noob,s and think iphone is pricy cause it is best phone ever.

Ones who just wanna try ios.

Ones who just attracted to design.

Is apple ? gonna be loose the race with other os in future ? like sammy is loosing.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual using XDA app.

---------- Post added at 07:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 AM ----------




mingolianbeef said:


> While I didn't "pay" for mine (received it as a gift for being on the debate team), I know people who still use Macs from '08 like they were built yesterday. OTOH, my mom and dad have a Toshiba AND an HP that they bought in 2011 that are falling apart, literally, and they only use them at home for the most part. I compared my 2012 MBP to one of my friends HP beats computers and my MBP was not only more fluid but more versatile. I can easily run windows on it and get the productivity perks of OSX if I want it. Plus... I mean, its just a cool looking laptop lol
> 
> Do you flat out hate anything Apple? In terms of you would rather go phone less than to use an iPhone in the event that you broke your Android and couldn't afford a new one, and that was the only phone someone had to loan you.

Click to collapse



Number one thing is i can never think of buying a phone with 1ghz dual core processor at that high price. I have a 200$ phone which have 1.2 ghz quard core processor with more tha 32 gigs of space with external storage and i can customise it's rom kernel overclock cpu gpu and everything and can learn many thing,s and even can change my os on android. When i bought my first android i can,t think of buying any other os.

I don't hate apple ? but it is extremely overpriced compared To hardware.

Do you think apple ? reduce prices to something that is not overpriced.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual using XDA app.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 14, 2015)

mingolianbeef said:


> While I didn't "pay" for mine (received it as a gift for being on the debate team), I know people who still use Macs from '08 like they were built yesterday. OTOH, my mom and dad have a Toshiba AND an HP that they bought in 2011 that are falling apart, literally, and they only use them at home for the most part.

Click to collapse



All that suggests is that your mom and dad either bought dud machines or, they are poor at handling laptops. I used the same Toshiba Satellite Pro for 9+ years with no issues. Still in daily use with a family friend.



mingolianbeef said:


> I compared my 2012 MBP to one of my friends HP beats computers and my MBP was not only more fluid but more versatile. I can easily run windows on it and get the productivity perks of OSX if I want it. Plus... I mean, its just a cool looking laptop lol

Click to collapse



My 2008 ThinkPad is plenty fluid and I'll happily compare it to your 2012 MBP all day. It won't be as fast (given the 4-year technology gap) but, it will hold it's own. It looks like a laptop, not that I care. I am more interested in how well it handles liquid spills, how expandable it is and how Windows 10 will give it wings....

Incidentally, a MacBook isn't _technologically_ more versatile. I've bought and run OSX from Tiger/Leopard to Mavericks on my ThinkPad and other laptops/desktop with few problems (all issues were due to Apple's intentional preventative actions). It also runs fine in VMs under Windows or Linux.



mingolianbeef said:


> Do you flat out hate anything Apple?

Click to collapse



That would be irrational.



mingolianbeef said:


> In terms of you would rather go phone less than to use an iPhone in the event that you broke your Android and couldn't afford a new one, and that was the only phone someone had to loan you.

Click to collapse



I'd happilly accept the loan of any phone in that situation including an iPhone or other similarly locked phones like Lenovo's or Xiaomi's. I'd use it as I would use a nice old-style Nokia phone - making calls etc. I wouldn't trust any more data to such a device controlled by someone else - a company or other 3rd party. Particularly when that company is happy to profit from "sharing" that data.


What is the longest you used your laptop (or other tech device) for and which was it?


----------



## vinay (Mar 14, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> All that suggests is that your mom and dad either bought dud machines or, they are poor at handling laptops. I used the same Toshiba Satellite Pro for 9+ years with no issues. Still in daily use with a family friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had an pc ? i i used it for 10 years and now i sold it.

Same question  

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual using XDA app.


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 14, 2015)

vinay said:


> I had an pc ? i i used it for 10 years and now i sold it.
> 
> Same question
> 
> Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual using XDA app.

Click to collapse



1998 BIG HEAVy brick with Intel Pentium 1 . used it as A retro gaming computer xD but when it times to move it . i cant even lift it 

Same

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 14, 2015)

An Acer SA90 desktop PC

Intel Pentium D
512 MB RAM
Windows 7

Now i use an Asus-branded laptop.

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 14, 2015)

I think it will be my mobile phone . Sony Ericsson K810i ... It has never ever failed me. 9 years and running..

Favorite game genre ?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 14, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I think it will be my mobile phone . Sony Ericsson K810i ... It has never ever failed me. 9 years and running..
> 
> Favorite game genre ?

Click to collapse



Android classic games. Like flappy bird, subway surfers, temple run 2...

Mac or windows


----------



## Anonymalious (Mar 14, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Android classic games. Like flappy bird, subway surfers, temple run 2...
> 
> Mac or windows

Click to collapse



Windows only.

What's your favorite electronic that you owned and most proud of?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 14, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Android classic games. Like flappy bird, subway surfers, temple run 2...
> 
> Mac or windows

Click to collapse



Did you mean OS X or Windows?

Both. And Linux. And Solaris. And FreeBSD. And....


CLR or JVM and why?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 14, 2015)

Balnce said:


> What's your opinion on the new Chromebook Pixel?

Click to collapse



The old Pixel was very well spec'ed for it's time but now, most leading PC manufacturers have competing options that are often better in practise. Most people probably bought and buy the Pixel to run another OS like Ubuntu/Fedora/FreeBSD/Solaris (kinda like MacBooks in the technosphere).

As for ChromeOS, meh!. It adds nothing of interest or value _to me_ to it's Linux underpinnings. Microsoft has a much better cross-platform, cross-device offering with Windows 10 and Office365 subscriptions.


Does this count as a question?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 14, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Does this count as a question?

Click to collapse





No, no it doesn't.



When are you going to get an avatar @MiyagiSan?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 14, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> No, no it doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to get an avatar @MiyagiSan?

Click to collapse



When you give him a pic

C+ or vbs


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 14, 2015)

Here, a random image from when you search miyagisan into bing images.











Will @MiyagiSan use it as an avatar?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 14, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> When are you going to get an avatar @MiyagiSan?

Click to collapse



Pehrr oe pähem ne Pandora?
When I get to Pandora? 

Fwäkì ke fwefwi...


What does your avatar say about you?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 15, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Here, a random image from when you search miyagisan into bing images.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What say we try that search on google too...







Ankle biter san. Mad as a cut snake....!!!


Bing or Google?


----------



## vinay (Mar 15, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> What say we try that search on google too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Google 

Does anybody use bing 

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual using XDA app.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 15, 2015)

vinay said:


> Google
> 
> Does anybody use bing
> 
> Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual using XDA app.

Click to collapse



I sure don't use bing. Been using Google since it's inception 

Same 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Mar 15, 2015)

I like DuckDuckGo...Because ducks...

Anyone excited about Ducktales reboot ?


----------



## vinay (Mar 15, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I like DuckDuckGo...Because ducks...
> 
> Anyone excited about Ducktales reboot ?

Click to collapse



Only pwediepie xan be excited because he is a duck.

Do you know who is pwediepie.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual using XDA app.


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 15, 2015)

vinay said:


> Only pwediepie xan be excited because he is a duck.
> 
> Do you know who is pwediepie.
> 
> Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual using XDA app.

Click to collapse



Absolutely ! My fav youtuber 

Is LG G watch R worth it ? Planning to buy soon


Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 15, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Absolutely ! My fav youtuber
> 
> Is LG G watch R worth it ? Planning to buy soon
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you normally wear a watch?
Because you don't want to buy a few hundred dollar watch and then discover you can't handle wearing a watch.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 15, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Do you normally wear a watch?
> Because you don't want to buy a few hundred dollar watch and then discover you can't handle wearing a watch.

Click to collapse



Yes ,I do wear a watch...

Favorite CPU maker ?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 15, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Absolutely ! My fav youtuber
> 
> Is LG G watch R worth it ? Planning to buy soon
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You tell me. You are the one planning to buy it... 


What are your top three reasons for and against smartwatches?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 15, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> You tell me. You are the one planning to buy it...
> 
> 
> What are your top three reasons for and against smartwatches?

Click to collapse



I use my smartphone to check time. nuff said...

Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 15, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I use my smartphone to check time. nuff said...
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Smart watches are pointless in my opinion, agreed with your comment karandpr 

What one invention do you wish was real? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Mar 15, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Smart watches are pointless in my opinion, agreed with your comment karandpr
> 
> What one invention do you wish was real?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Hover boards ...

Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 15, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Hover boards ...
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I was thinking the same thing when I asked the question 

If you could change one thing in life what would it be? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## vinay (Mar 15, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I was thinking the same thing when I asked the question
> 
> If you could change one thing in life what would it be?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



It's hard to tell but i would have gone back and asked my dad to make my home someware better.

Same

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual using XDA app.


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 15, 2015)

vinay said:


> It's hard to tell but i would have gone back and asked my dad to make my home someware better.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual using XDA app.

Click to collapse





Make everyone I ever see in life including myself have eternal happiness.



Same


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 16, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Do you normally wear a watch?
> Because you don't want to buy a few hundred dollar watch and then discover you can't handle wearing a watch.

Click to collapse



Yes I Do Wear a watch all the time , to school , to aupermarket , etc etc 



Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 AM ----------




MiyagiSan said:


> You tell me. You are the one planning to buy it...
> 
> 
> What are your top three reasons for and against smartwatches?

Click to collapse



Why u ask me back Miyagi kunn 
????



Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 AM ----------




Jesse72 said:


> Make everyone I ever see in life including myself have eternal happiness.
> 
> 
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Hmm , i cant think of any . my life is "OK" already for me 

Let me modify the question  

If u get the chance to use A time machine , Where would you go ? I mean to the past or future and why 



Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vinay (Mar 16, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Yes I Do Wear a watch all the time , to school , to aupermarket , etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



60% past
40% future 



Why is everyone write same question  

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 16, 2015)

vinay said:


> 60% past
> 40% future
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



because either too lazy or curious about others answer

same


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 16, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> because either too lazy or curious about others answer
> 
> same

Click to collapse



Because it's a good question

Beats or audio technica?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 16, 2015)

Beets...

Beets or radish?


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 16, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Beets...
> 
> Beets or radish?

Click to collapse



beetroot

oppo or OnePlus?


----------



## vinay (Mar 16, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> beetroot
> 
> oppo or OnePlus?

Click to collapse



Oneplustwo

Do you think Samsung is bad brand or good.


Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual.


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 16, 2015)

vinay said:


> Oneplustwo
> 
> Do you think Samsung is bad brand or good.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Depends in what. The back of s6 is glass, plastic is way more durable, they should've stayed with it. Tw is terrible, although it's gotten better over time.

Tw or sense?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 16, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Depends in what. The back of s5 is glass, plastic is way more durable, they should've stayed with it. Tw is terrible, although it's gotten better over time.
> 
> Tw or sense?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Sense, I know it's gotten better since I used version 3.6

And the S5 does not have glass on the back of the phone. My gf has an S5 and I've used it quite a lot 

Same 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## vinay (Mar 16, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Sense, I know it's gotten better since I used version 3.6
> 
> And the S5 does not have glass on the back of the phone. My gf has an S5 and I've used it quite a lot
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hate touch wiz 

So sense 

How to stop receiving email about every quote from xda.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual.


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 16, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Sense, I know it's gotten better since I used version 3.6
> 
> And the S5 does not have glass on the back of the phone. My gf has an S5 and I've used it quite a lot
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, I meant s6

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------




vinay said:


> I hate touch wiz
> 
> So sense
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I unsubscribed ages ago, so I don't remember

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 17, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Sorry, I meant s6
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And you forgot to give question two!

Audi Or BMW ?

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 17, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> And you forgot to give question two!
> 
> Audi Or BMW ?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Neither. Rolls Royce

Royce or limousine?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 17, 2015)

Limo

Dragon or  Tree Guy ?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 17, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Limo
> 
> Dragon or  Tree Guy ?

Click to collapse



Have no idea what you're talking about.

Normal phone case, flip case, extra protective (like otter box) case, bumper case... Or no case?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 17, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> Normal phone case, flip case, extra protective (like otter box) case, bumper case... Or no case?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



dislike flip-case. no case is silly.  strong phone case handle any accidental drop is best. 

if you saw an old lady struggling to cross the road with alot of traffic,  would you help her?


----------



## vinay (Mar 17, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> dislike flip-case. no case is silly.  strong phone case handle any accidental drop is best.
> 
> if you saw an old lady struggling to cross the road with alot of traffic,  would you help her?

Click to collapse



No, 
But if she ask me to help her then yes


Same. 

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual.


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 17, 2015)

vinay said:


> No,
> But if she ask me to help her then yes
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Yes, I'm a brilliant citizen who makes a great contribution to society.



Is it bad to idolise yourself?


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 17, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Yes, I'm a brilliant citizen who makes a great contribution to society.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it bad to idolise yourself?

Click to collapse



no. 

what is more important of you had to choose: lots of money but poor health or dirt poor but healthy?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 17, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> no.
> 
> what is more important of you had to choose: lots of money but poor health or dirt poor but healthy?

Click to collapse





Money+health because I have money to fix myself.



Rich and selfish or poor and selfless?


----------



## vinay (Mar 17, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Money+health because I have money to fix myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Rich and selfish or poor and selfless?

Click to collapse



Rich and selfish 
@karandpr check for PM

WiFi (risk health) or wired (safe n healthy) internet.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual.


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 17, 2015)

vinay said:


> Rich and selfish
> @karandpr check for PM
> 
> WiFi (risk health) or wired (safe n healthy) internet.
> ...

Click to collapse





WiFi. I live life on the edge.



Are there actually any good online careers?


----------



## vinay (Mar 17, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> WiFi. I live life on the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> Are there actually any good online careers?

Click to collapse



Now you wanna live life online.

Maby youtube  and app development.


What are online carriers

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 17, 2015)

People who carry online diseases ...

Where is everyone ?


----------



## vinay (Mar 17, 2015)

karandpr said:


> People who carry online diseases ...
> 
> Where is everyone ?

Click to collapse



Busy in there life.


Where you been.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 17, 2015)

Busy 

Which anime should I watch next ?


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 17, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Busy
> 
> Which anime should I watch next ?

Click to collapse



Akira or Ghost in the Shell

Pain or loneliness ?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 17, 2015)

Loneliness ...Who wants to fight pain anyway...

Did you get the naruto reference ?


----------



## vinay (Mar 17, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Loneliness ...Who wants to fight pain anyway...
> 
> Did you get the naruto reference ?

Click to collapse



Nope.

Dual questions 

How to make initlogo.rle from png.

Do you think bigbang really happened.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 17, 2015)

vinay said:


> Nope.
> 
> Dual questions
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Use png to rle convertor...like the one in kernel tools by championswimmer 

Nope. The Universe just sucked...

How many puns should I make in a day ?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 17, 2015)

17 
Crazy and rich or normal but poor and living in some hut in a third world country.

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Mar 17, 2015)

I would go with crazy...

Janitor on a space station or a mad scientist ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 17, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I would go with crazy...
> 
> Janitor on a space station or a mad scientist ?

Click to collapse





Mad scientist, sounds more like me.



Crazy or sensible?


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 17, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Mad scientist, sounds more like me.
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy or sensible?

Click to collapse



The hek is Sensible ? Sorry not english speaker xD 

Explain pls?

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vinay (Mar 17, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Mad scientist, sounds more like me.
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy or sensible?

Click to collapse



I would go with sensible Crazy ? 



What is real name of @Jesse72

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 17, 2015)

vinay said:


> I would go with sensible Crazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



John Galt

What is real name of Batman ?


----------



## vinay (Mar 17, 2015)

karandpr said:


> John Galt
> 
> What is real name of Batman ?

Click to collapse



Bruce wayne.

Can i use terminal emulator instead of writing shell script.


Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 17, 2015)

vinay said:


> Bruce wayne.
> 
> Can i use terminal emulator instead of writing shell script.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope. We need real time information .term-emulator will give post boot which is useless 

Does that make sense ?


----------



## vinay (Mar 17, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nope. We need real time information .term-emulator will give post boot which is useless
> 
> Does that make sense ?

Click to collapse



Yeah 

But were i have to put script 
Inside ramdisk or run on my ? to usb Debugging 

If ramdisk then how to put it In there correct so phone excute it.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 17, 2015)

vinay said:


> Yeah
> 
> But were i have to put script
> Inside ramdisk or run on my  to usb Debugging
> ...

Click to collapse



Ramdisk is THE file system. You can put it anywhere and use exec to excute it . Put it in sbin or probably make a new folder like /vinay . .Give permissions to the folder. 
USB debugging is useless if adb daemon is not started in first place. It has to be in ramdisk and executed by init.

Wolverine or Bruce banner  ?


----------



## vinay (Mar 17, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Ramdisk is THE file system. You can put it anywhere and use exec to excute it . Put it in sbin or probably make a new folder like /vinay . .Give permissions to the folder.
> USB debugging is useless if adb daemon is not started in first place. It has to be in ramdisk and executed by init.
> 
> Wolverine or Bruce banner  ?

Click to collapse



Bruce banner

So i have to make a folder with 777 permission and file with 777 + excute permission

Cynogenmod or pure android 

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual.


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 17, 2015)

vinay said:


> Bruce banner
> 
> So i have to make a folder with 777 permission and file with 777 + excute permission
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Cyanogenmod. Cause customization.



What's the most important thing you do when you get a new android?


----------



## LRNZ09 (Mar 17, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Cyanogenmod. Cause customization.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the most important thing you do when you get a new android?

Click to collapse




Root it of course! Ahahah

What ROM are you using right now and why?

 Inviato dal mio HTC One con xda Forum


----------



## chappy824 (Mar 17, 2015)

XtraSmooth nexus 5 because its smooth n stable. 

Motorola employee, will you get me a discount on a new nexus 6?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 18, 2015)

chappy824 said:


> XtraSmooth nexus 5 because its smooth n stable.
> 
> Motorola employee, will you get me a discount on a new nexus 6?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



They won't.

CM or CM based ROM?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 18, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> They won't.
> 
> CM or CM based ROM?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



official CM. 

HTC M9 or OppoFind7?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 18, 2015)

M9

Best app you have used ?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 18, 2015)

karandpr said:


> M9
> 
> Best app you have used ?

Click to collapse



Dialer

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 PM ----------

Same


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 18, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Dialer
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Imternet browser

What are you?

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 18, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Imternet browser
> 
> What are you?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Nothing

How many siblings you have?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 18, 2015)

Two many



What would be the best area to start development, eg rom, kernel etc.


----------



## joycerhaslett (Mar 18, 2015)

I think it should be your local area. 

From where are you?


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 18, 2015)

joycerhaslett said:


> I think it should be your local area.
> 
> From where are you?

Click to collapse



Malaysia /Kuala Lumpur 

Its 36C nawww 

Is 36C, 2Hawt4U ? 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 18, 2015)

joycerhaslett said:


> I think it should be your local area.
> 
> From where are you?

Click to collapse



Straya

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 18, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Malaysia /Kuala Lumpur
> 
> Its 36C nawww
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Naw, just warm enough to take off a jumper.



tzzeri said:


> Straya
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Your right, same! ? 

Come on Aussie, come on come on.

I come from a land down under.

Waltzing Matilda 

*insert more Aussie songs here*




Same


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 18, 2015)

Kelantan, Malaysia.

Same

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 18, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Malaysia /Kuala Lumpur
> 
> Its 36C nawww
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We're getting in the 30s tomorrow and it's not even summer, it's already autumn. We get up to the early 40s C° in the summer.

Question in previous post

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 18, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> We're getting in the 30s tomorrow and it's not even summer, it's already autumn. We get up to the early 40s C° in the summer.
> 
> Question in previous post
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





Answer in previous post.



Why does everyone in this thread seem to be mostly from Asia and Australasia?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 18, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Answer in previous post.
> 
> 
> 
> Why does everyone in this thread seem to be mostly from Asia and Australasia?

Click to collapse



Because Asia has a very large percentage of the world's population.

And who is on this thread from Australasia besides us?

(If you don't know the answer to the question, then answer this one instead: Do you know the words to The Australian anthem?)


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 18, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Because Asia has a very large percentage of the world's population.
> 
> And who is on this thread from Australasia besides us?
> 
> (If you don't know the answer to the question, then answer this one instead: Do you know the words to The Australian anthem?)

Click to collapse





Is Malaysia Asia or Australasia?



Couldn't tell you the words of the top of my head, but could probably mostly sing along. Having to song out every week for the whole of primary school helps.



Is it patriotic for Australians to not know the second verse of our national anthem?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 18, 2015)

Nope ...Never ... 

Did you pet a beaver today ?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 18, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Is Malaysia Asia or Australasia?
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't tell you the words of the top of my head, but could probably mostly sing along. Having to song out every week for the whole of primary school helps.

Click to collapse



It's in Asia.


I also don't know it too well.




karandpr said:


> Nope ...Never ...
> 
> Did you pet a beaver today ?

Click to collapse



Absolutely....not

That was one weird question.

Did you pet a platypus today?

(If you don't know what it is, it's an Aussie egg laying mammal with a duck bill that swims.)


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 18, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Is Malaysia Asia or Australasia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Malaysia is Asia , sitting beside Singapore ., the original name for us is Tanah Malaya . then add some "asia" it became Malaysia 


Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:03 PM ----------




tzzeri said:


> It's in Asia.
> 
> 
> I also don't know it too well.
> ...

Click to collapse



Perry the platypus !

Its impossible for us ( me ) to pet a platypus because of the environment xD 

Same 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Mar 18, 2015)

I wish ...

Did you pet a mammal today ?


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 18, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I wish ...
> 
> Did you pet a mammal today ?

Click to collapse



Mammal ? Cat ? Yes .if cat no mamal . i pet them hoomans

Gay friend or bad friend (robber,drugaddict etc etc) ?

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 18, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Malaysia is Asia , sitting beside Singapore ., the original name for us is Tanah Malaya . then add some "asia" it became Malaysia
> 
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> ...

Click to collapse



Whose perry?







karandpr said:


> I wish ...
> 
> Did you pet a mammal today ?

Click to collapse



No! It's really unhygienic! (Don't worry, I'm not such a hygiene freak)

---------- Post added at 11:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 PM ----------

Did you pet a reptile today?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Mar 18, 2015)

Humans are mammals too .... ...so are cats and puppies ...
No I didn't but I might try to pet one if I get a chance .

Which reptile should I pet ?


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 18, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Whose perry?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh , theres a show "Phinease and ferb" 
Perry (the platypus name) is  animal secret agent xD

Reptile ate my homework 

Taskete kudaisaii oneechann!

Did you pet human today ?

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Mar 18, 2015)

Nope

Will @tzzeri supply us with reptiles waiting to be pet ?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 18, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Oh , theres a show "Phinease and ferb"
> Perry (the platypus name) is  animal secret agent xD
> 
> Reptile ate my homework
> ...

Click to collapse



Did the teacher accept that lame excuse?




karandpr said:


> Nope
> 
> Will @tzzeri supply us with reptiles waiting to be pet ?

Click to collapse



No

Unless you want a croc, but they're deadly, and you'll need to first pay me $1b.
Do you want one?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 18, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Did the teacher accept that lame excuse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ofc. Zimbabwean dollars naturally  .. 

Will you deliver it yourself or ask Jesse72 to deliver ?


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 18, 2015)

karandpr said:


> ofc. Zimbabwean dollars naturally  ..
> 
> Will you deliver it yourself or ask Jesse72 to deliver ?

Click to collapse



Id prefer both for "xtra security if the croc went wild on the dilivery" situation 

What if we all are in one whatsapp group ? 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------




tzzeri said:


> Did the teacher accept that lame excuse?

Click to collapse



They'll accept it . i just have to stuff the croc in my bag 


Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Mar 18, 2015)

We would stop posting here then . Then a new OT group will be formed 

Should I write a theory on OT groups ?


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 18, 2015)

karandpr said:


> We would stop posting here then . Then a new OT group will be formed
> 
> Should I write a theory on OT groups ?

Click to collapse



Sure why not 

Tried to trade in my HTC sensation XE  . only worth $32 dhell ? 

Tell me why is it?  Condition is perfect . no scratch

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Mar 18, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Sure why not
> 
> Tried to trade in my HTC sensation XE  . only worth $32 dhell ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto E 2015 costs 100$ and it has better specs. Sensation XE is 3-4 years old phone . 

Why the hell did Sony use Mediatek chipset on Xperia E4 (dashing my hopes for getting one ) ?


----------



## vinay (Mar 18, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Moto E 2015 costs 100$ and it has better specs. Sensation XE is 3-4 years old phone .
> 
> Why the hell did Sony use Mediatek chipset on Xperia E4 (dashing my hopes for getting one ) ?

Click to collapse



I have found that it's giving really well performance even with a mediatek.


Why do you hate mediatek.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 18, 2015)

vinay said:


> I have found that it's giving really well performance even with a mediatek.
> 
> 
> Why do you hate mediatek.
> ...

Click to collapse



Poor Kernel support. Pls  6582 is an old chip.  Quad core Krait was expected. Atleast Snapdragon 410 . But they have disappointed. 

Moto E 2015 or Yu Yureka ?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 18, 2015)

karandpr said:


> ofc. Zimbabwean dollars naturally  ..
> 
> Will you deliver it yourself or ask Jesse72 to deliver ?

Click to collapse



No! Aussie dollars





danishaznita said:


> Id prefer both for "xtra security if the croc went wild on the dilivery" situation
> 
> What if we all are in one whatsapp group ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Na, I won't join the WhatsApp group. I don't give out my number to people I don't know.




vinay said:


> I have found that it's giving really well performance even with a mediatek.
> 
> 
> Why do you hate mediatek.
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't

Do you?


----------



## vinay (Mar 18, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> No! Aussie dollars
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No it doesn't matter if my phone contains mediatek or Qualcomm all matters to me is brand,beauti,performance, price,update,s.

What are different between mediatek and Qualcomm.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 18, 2015)

vinay said:


> No it doesn't matter if my phone contains mediatek or Qualcomm all matters to me is brand,beauti,performance, price,update,s.
> 
> What are different between mediatek and Qualcomm.
> 
> Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual.

Click to collapse



Qualcomm is Ferrari , Mediatek is Toyota.

When can I get my pet croc ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 18, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Qualcomm is Ferrari , Mediatek is Toyota.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





From me!



Deliver or pick up?


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 19, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> From me!
> 
> 
> 
> Deliver or pick up?

Click to collapse



Dilivery for extra Sexurity and waranty ?

Do food , cage , lifetime waranty , gold leach , accessory included ? 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 19, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Qualcomm is Ferrari , Mediatek is Toyota.
> 
> When can I get my pet croc ?

Click to collapse



When you pay the $1b AU.







danishaznita said:


> Dilivery for extra Sexurity and waranty ?
> 
> Do food , cage , lifetime waranty , gold leach , accessory included ?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



No lifetime warranty, but the other stuff are an extra $999,999.99 each. (In short, $1m each.) And I don't do delivery. Also, no food. They eat... Never mind, it's too traumatic.

Do you still want it.


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 19, 2015)

Yes.  Can i do monthly payment ? 
Rm7500 a month 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Mar 19, 2015)

Nah . got one cheaper in my area ...

How to check legitimacy of a croc ?(It could be a gator ...)


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 19, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nah . got one cheaper in my area ...
> 
> How to check legitimacy of a croc ?(It could be a gator ...)

Click to collapse



Croc or gater doesnt matter , what matter is 

Does he have a license to pet and sell croc ? 

If no call the police!

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 19, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Croc or gater doesnt matter , what matter is
> 
> Does he have a license to pet and sell croc ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





You don't need a licence if your sneaky........i mean of course!



Would a dingo be a cool pet?


----------



## vinay (Mar 19, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Croc or gater doesnt matter , what matter is
> 
> Does he have a license to pet and sell croc ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Calling 911
@karandpr in which email id i sent you shell script.


Does 911 works on any country?

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual.


----------



## Baoburu (Mar 19, 2015)

Because the sky is bule.
Why ask the question?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 19, 2015)

Dunno. Search it yourself .

Why did Traffy Law have to die in one Piece :crying::crying: ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 19, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Dunno. Search it yourself .
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Cause the creators are cruel.



Pizza or bacon


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 19, 2015)

vinay said:


> Calling 911
> @karandpr in which email id i sent you shell script.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont thinkso , because here , Its 999 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------




Jesse72 said:


> Cause the creators are cruel.
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza or bacon

Click to collapse



Pizza

i cant eat bacon 

Same 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 19, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> I dont thinkso , because here , Its 999
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I love both!

Unhappy and rich or poor and happy?


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 19, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I love both!
> 
> Unhappy and rich or poor and happy?

Click to collapse



Unhappy and rich , atleast i can keep my self bussy with stuff.

Same 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 19, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Unhappy and rich , atleast i can keep my self bussy with stuff.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Happy and poor, because I'm happy

What's the most important thing in life?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 19, 2015)

Oxygen

same


----------



## vinay (Mar 19, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Oxygen
> 
> same

Click to collapse



Water

Same.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual.


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 19, 2015)

vinay said:


> Water
> 
> Same.
> 
> Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual.

Click to collapse





Basic necessities. I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Favourite animal?


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 19, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Basic necessities. I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite animal?

Click to collapse



Cat !

Can you stop spamming ? 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Mar 19, 2015)

Polar Bear. Alpaca ,Panda and Penguins are in joint second .

Alpacas or Llamas ?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 19, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Polar Bear. Alpaca ,Panda and Penguins are in joint second .
> 
> Alpacas or Llamas ?

Click to collapse



Neither. Just crocs and platypuses

Do you wear crocs?


----------



## vinay (Mar 19, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Neither. Just crocs and platypuses
> 
> Do you wear crocs?

Click to collapse



Nope.


Why everyone is taking about animals.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 19, 2015)

vinay said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> Why everyone is taking about animals.
> ...

Click to collapse



They are more interesting than humans.

Meme question .


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 19, 2015)

Cause I hate cats.



What's your favourite kind of......wait for it vinay.......animal??


----------



## vinay (Mar 20, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Cause I hate cats.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your favourite kind of......wait for it vinay.......animal??

Click to collapse



I don't know about animals too much but favourite one is ####


It's mean none.


Do humans know about space more that earth?

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 20, 2015)

Only the ones who haven't studied geology

How much does a croc sleep?


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 20, 2015)

Depends on her mood 

How much does croc eat ? 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vinay (Mar 20, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Depends on her mood
> 
> How much does croc eat ?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Croc eats until he/she feels enough.


You wanna be eaten by which animal.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 20, 2015)

I have no plans on getting eaten. If I had a choice it will be a great white shark ,swallowed up whole .

Should I get a gator instead of a croc to save on taxes ?


----------



## oddtiki (Mar 20, 2015)

Gator!!!!

What's down? xD


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 20, 2015)

Your girl ?

Whats going on ? 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vlad1m1r90 (Mar 20, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Your girl
> 
> Whats going on ?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I don't know, but ask He-man, he knows !
Is there life after GTA 5 for PC?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 21, 2015)

GTA 6 is that life. 

Should there be a Grim Fandango prequel ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> GTA 6 is that life.
> 
> Should there be a Grim Fandango prequel ?

Click to collapse




Yes. (I have no idea what that is but knowing you I guess anime)



What did you do today?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 21, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Yes. (I have no idea what that is but knowing you I guess anime)
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do today?

Click to collapse



Fooled around ...

Also Grim Fandango is a video game...

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Fooled around ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Played lawn bowls, Tried another method to root my phone (if you can tell me how to root MT6572 please tell me, I'm dying here), put some sound deadener in the Dodge's floor and that's all the interesting stuff.



Why were so many threads locked in the past 24 hours in off topic?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 21, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Played lawn bowls, Tried another method to root my phone (if you can tell me how to root MT6572 please tell me, I'm dying here), put some sound deadener in the Dodge's floor and that's all the interesting stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Why were so many threads locked in the past 24 hours in off topic?

Click to collapse




Check this thread 
http://www.xda-developers.com/root/.
If you have unlocked bootloader then just unpack boot.img and change the ro.secure=1 to ro.secure=0
Repack boot.img , use adb and push the su binary to /system/xbin and superuser.apk to /system/app/

Dunno why OT threads are locked. Probably because they are ....wait for it...."On Topic"

Is being On Topic in an Off Topic section Off Topic ?


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Check this thread
> http://www.xda-developers.com/root/.
> If you have unlocked bootloader then just unpack boot.img and change the ro.secure=1 to ro.secure=0
> Repack boot.img , use adb and push the su binary to /system/xbin and superuser.apk to /system/app/
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably 
 So we should stop playing question and answer ans start chatting xD 

Will they lock this OT thread too?

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Mar 21, 2015)

Nope . we are on off topic .

How much OT is required to be part of OT ?


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nope . we are on off topic .
> 
> How much OT is required to be part of OT ?

Click to collapse



99% OT
(Btw @karandpr , check pm) 

Same 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nope . we are on off topic .
> 
> How much OT is required to be part of OT ?

Click to collapse





How long is a piece of string?



Also, @karandpr, can you please elaborate on your steps or provide a detailed link, maybe via PM? Also, how do I find if I have a locked bootloader? I have a zte 4.4.2 phone. Thanks. I'm new to rooting something which doesn't have a one click solution.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 21, 2015)

Over.9000

Did you get the meme.?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Over.9000
> 
> Did you get the meme.?

Click to collapse





Yes, my friend won't let me forget it.



How far over 9000?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 21, 2015)

Kakarot was 10500 I think...frieza was 1 million

Best dbz villian ?


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Kakarot was 10500 I think...frieza was 1 million
> 
> Best dbz villian ?

Click to collapse



Goku

Same

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Mar 21, 2015)

Frieza 
Goku was never a villian IIRC

SSJ Trunks or SSJ Gohan ?


----------



## starlightknight (Mar 22, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Frieza
> Goku was never a villian IIRC
> 
> SSJ Trunks or SSJ Gohan ?

Click to collapse



SSJ Trunks all the way -- future trunks specifically

Are you looking forward to the new movie?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 22, 2015)

starlightknight said:


> SSJ Trunks all the way -- future trunks specifically
> 
> Are you looking forward to the new movie?

Click to collapse



Yep. It's going to be awesome . 

Do you watch the new TMNT series ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 22, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yep. It's going to be awesome .
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





No



Favourite genre of music?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 22, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite genre of music?

Click to collapse



Anime OST. 

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 22, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Anime OST.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Most styles



Same


----------



## vinay (Mar 22, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite genre of music?

Click to collapse



Genre won't matter i only listen to music that i like.

Mix genre

Headphones or speaker for music

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual.


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 22, 2015)

vinay said:


> Genre won't matter i only listen to music that i like.
> 
> Mix genre
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Both, depends on if people nearby want to hear my music. Prefer speaker.



Favourite one android app?


----------



## vinay (Mar 22, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Both, depends on if people nearby want to hear my music. Prefer speaker.
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite one android app?

Click to collapse



Xda app.


Same 

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual.


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 22, 2015)

vinay said:


> Xda app.
> 
> 
> Same
> ...

Click to collapse





Probably tapatalk



Same


----------



## vinay (Mar 22, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Probably tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



xposed framework


what do you think about this song?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 22, 2015)

vinay said:


> xposed framework
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









ever considered typing youtube.com/ infront of your link?

couldn't be bothered watching.

whats it about?


----------



## vinay (Mar 22, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> ever considered typing youtube.com/ infront of your link?
> 
> couldn't be bothered watching.
> 
> whats it about?

Click to collapse



obps

here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7utll07eHw


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 22, 2015)

vinay said:


> obps
> 
> 
> 
> here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7utll07eHw

Click to collapse









opbs?????????????????????????????????


----------



## vinay (Mar 22, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> opbs?????????????????????????????????

Click to collapse



error that opera mini gave.

whatever.

i am gonna brake your record of post,s soon with higher thank,s meter what do you think now.


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 22, 2015)

vinay said:


> error that opera mini gave.
> 
> whatever.
> 
> i am gonna brake your record of post,s soon with higher thank,s meter what do you think now.

Click to collapse





Couldn't care less.



I'm learning, not sharing so I don't get/need thanks. 



Spamming is against my morals, plus I have a life.



What so you think of my response?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 22, 2015)

Could care less myself ...

Should start discussing gators again ?


----------



## vinay (Mar 22, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Couldn't care less.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i think you don,t care of record.

and because you stayay off topic too much you don,t get thank,s and maby don,t even need.


what was the first reason you joined xda ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 22, 2015)

vinay said:


> i think you don,t care of record.
> 
> and because you stayay off topic too much you don,t get thank,s and maby don,t even need.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Modding Windows Phone, then I got an android, and a nexus 7.



Same


----------



## vinay (Mar 22, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Could care less myself ...
> 
> Should start discussing gators again ?

Click to collapse



no

you wanna become an gator.?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 22, 2015)

vinay said:


> no
> 
> you wanna become an gator.?

Click to collapse





No, crocs ftw



Favourite country you don't live in?


----------



## vinay (Mar 22, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Modding Windows Phone, then I got an android, and a nexus 7.
> 
> 
> 
> Same

Click to collapse




for rooting a phone that didn,t even had a fourm on xda.

then after one year i got a phone with fourm on xda but no rom/kernel then i started learning myself to make them.


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 22, 2015)

vinay said:


> for rooting a phone that didn,t even had a fourm on xda.
> 
> then after one year i got a phone with fourm on xda but no rom/kernel then i started learning myself to make them.

Click to collapse





Nice question



Same


----------



## vinay (Mar 22, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> No, crocs ftw
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite country you don't live in?

Click to collapse



on an alien planet.

SAME QUESTION.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 22, 2015)

I wanted to learn breeding gators . XDA seemed to be the perfect place to learn 

Cows or Gators ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 22, 2015)

vinay said:


> on an alien planet.
> 
> SAME QUESTION.

Click to collapse





Tasmania. We all know its not part of Australia.



Same

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 PM ----------




karandpr said:


> I wanted to learn breeding gators . XDA seemed to be the perfect place to learn
> 
> Cows or Gators ?

Click to collapse





Both!!!


----------



## karandpr (Mar 22, 2015)

Iceland 

Can I breed gators in Iceland ?


----------



## vinay (Mar 22, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I wanted to learn breeding gators . XDA seemed to be the perfect place to learn
> 
> Cows or Gators ?

Click to collapse




once you get a gator in real life then you knew how easy it is to handle them. 
and train them not to eat your neighboorhood. 

what do you think about my answer ?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 22, 2015)

You will die 

Same


----------



## vinay (Mar 22, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Iceland
> 
> Can I breed gators in Iceland ?

Click to collapse



yeah, but don,t forget to give him hot-coffe everyday so he won,t DIE

---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 PM ----------




karandpr said:


> You will die
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Really


how is it gonna happen.?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 22, 2015)

vinay said:


> yeah, but don,t forget to give him hot-coffe everyday so he won,t DIE

Click to collapse



Gators are cold blooded  

Will Jesse survive in Iceland ?


----------



## vinay (Mar 22, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Gators are cold blooded
> 
> Will Jesse survive in Iceland ?

Click to collapse




NO-WAY

cold blooded animals need heat from sun or something.

they are called cold-blooded because they can,t generate heat them self,s

is it true.?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 22, 2015)

vinay said:


> NO-WAY
> 
> cold blooded animals need heat from sun or something.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Possibly 

Can Jesse survive with gators ?


----------



## vinay (Mar 22, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Possibly
> 
> Can Jesse survive with gators ?

Click to collapse




hahaha 

i was thinking can gators survive with jesse ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 22, 2015)

vinay said:


> hahaha
> 
> i was thinking can gators survive with jesse ?

Click to collapse





Maybe, I'll pound their faces into the right shape so they look like crocs. It'd make them match in Australia. Anyway, Iceland looks like a pretty sick place, if i ever felt like going overseas, I'd probably go there. They ride snowmobiles over water in races against monster trucks, and have some great 4WDriving. Also, the pools are naturally heated, so gators that now look like crocs could probably survive there. And the residents are a little different



Favourite animal from straya?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 22, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Maybe, I'll pound their faces into the right shape so they look like crocs. It'd make them match in Australia. Anyway, Iceland looks like a pretty sick place, if i ever felt like going overseas, I'd probably go there. They ride snowmobiles over water in races against monster trucks, and have some great 4WDriving. Also, the pools are naturally heated, so gators that now look like crocs could probably survive there. And the residents are a little different
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite animal from straya?

Click to collapse



Koala.  

Do you raise koalas at your place?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 22, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Koala.
> 
> Do you raise koalas at your place?

Click to collapse



No.
Do you raise people at your place?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 22, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> No.
> Do you raise people at your place?

Click to collapse



Not now atleast....

Does dealing with jesse everyday count as Raising people?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 22, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Not now atleast....
> 
> Does dealing with jesse everyday count as Raising people?

Click to collapse



Jesse's not a person, just like Tasmania's not part of Australia.

---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------

Do you study or work?


----------



## vinay (Mar 22, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Jesse's not a person, just like Tasmania's not part of Australia.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------
> 
> Do you study or work?

Click to collapse



I study.

Same



Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 22, 2015)

vinay said:


> I study.
> 
> Same
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Work 

Same 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Mar 22, 2015)

Work

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 22, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Work
> 
> Same

Click to collapse





Study



Is it time for a new question?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 22, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Study
> 
> 
> 
> Is it time for a new question?

Click to collapse



No.

Work or study?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 23, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> Work or study?

Click to collapse









study



is it NOW time for a new question?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 23, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> study
> 
> 
> 
> is it NOW time for a new question?

Click to collapse



No

Do you work or study?

---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 AM ----------




tzzeri said:


> No
> 
> Do you work or study?

Click to collapse



Never mind, I'll change it.
Do you own a gator?


----------



## Soulforged666 (Mar 23, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Because Asia has a very large percentage of the world's population.
> 
> And who is on this thread from Australasia besides us?
> 
> (If you don't know the answer to the question, then answer this one instead: Do you know the words to The Australian anthem?)

Click to collapse



Nope.

How many phones have you had? 

Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 23, 2015)

Soulforged666 said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









four. but I had one of them for 3 years 



same


----------



## vinay (Mar 23, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> four. but I had one of them for 3 years
> 
> 
> 
> same

Click to collapse



One.


What you do with multiple phone,s

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 23, 2015)

One. For regular use others for development

Pizza or fries ?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> One. For regular use others for development
> 
> Pizza or fries ?

Click to collapse



Chips.
Chips or fries?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 23, 2015)

Pizza

Burger or sandwich?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Pizza
> 
> Burger or sandwich?

Click to collapse





Burrito.



Is American English proper English?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 23, 2015)

Nope . new Zealand engleesh is proper engleesh

What about French English?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nope . new Zealand engleesh is proper engleesh
> 
> What about French English?

Click to collapse





Nah, to much funny accent



How many places wide is New Zealand? It looks about 3 on a map.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 23, 2015)

As wide as Tasmania

Is Jesse jealous of new Zealand?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> As wide as Tasmania
> 
> Is Jesse jealous of new Zealand?

Click to collapse





No way! Straya FTW!!!!



Who would want to live on a tiny island in the middle of nowhere in the ocean?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 23, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> No way! Straya FTW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Who would want to live on a tiny island in the middle of nowhere in the ocean?

Click to collapse



The problem with nz is the earthquakes, not the fact that it's a tiny island in the middle of nowhere in the ocean.

Have you ever heard of Van Diemen's Land?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 23, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> The problem with nz is the earthquakes, not the fact that it's a tiny island in the middle of nowhere in the ocean.
> 
> Have you ever heard of Van Diemen's Land?

Click to collapse





Yes, it's that annoying little island that's supposedly part of Australia, and cut off by rough fishy seawater (bass straight). Also known as Tasmania.



Did you know Australia was first found by the Dutch?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 23, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Yes, it's that annoying little island that's supposedly part of Australia, and cut off by rough fishy seawater (bass straight). Also known as Tasmania.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know Australia was first found by the Dutch?

Click to collapse



Actually by the Aborigines. But ye, I know they were here before the Brits. But didn't they leave straight away?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 23, 2015)

I thought it was the aborigines or something.

Can you dance ?


----------



## Prasad98 (Mar 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I thought it was the aborigines or something.
> 
> Can you dance ?

Click to collapse



No 

Can you state kirchoff's circuital laws? 
?


----------



## Prasad98 (Mar 23, 2015)

Or solve this :


----------



## karandpr (Mar 23, 2015)

This is not ,"help me do my homework thread"

Why did the dude above post his homework?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 23, 2015)

Prasad98 said:


> Or solve this :

Click to collapse



This explains it
https://in.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20130102062815AAd2iz6

---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------




karandpr said:


> This is not ,"help me do my homework thread"
> 
> Why did the dude above post his homework?

Click to collapse



Because he needs help with it

Same


----------



## vinay (Mar 23, 2015)

Prasad98 said:


> Or solve this :

Click to collapse



Answer is A
 i think so.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual.

---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------




tzzeri said:


> This explains it
> https://in.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20130102062815AAd2iz6
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse




Same answer


Why xda won,t automatically refresh. 
Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 23, 2015)

Xda is moody

Where is shapesblue ?


----------



## Prasad98 (Mar 23, 2015)

Lol. ??
Wasn't asking for help on my home work.... 
Capable enough to do it myself

---------- Post added at 06:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 PM ----------

Just some random ****. 
..

---------- Post added at 06:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------

Saw the off topic thread for the first time

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------

Okay, 
So why did you root your phone? 
I did mine cause I saw a thread for my device in which ext sd was swapped with internal storage (was desperate to play nfs mw on my 2Gb storage device


----------



## karandpr (Mar 23, 2015)

I did it for lulz....

Same


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I did it for lulz....
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Because My sense 3.6 is slowww and i want it to be fast !

Why is my sdcard suddenly Read Only ? I tried every safe solution like reboot , going to recovery and wipe dalvik , remove and remount sdcard , etc etc ?(sorry for asking so many help )

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 24, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Because My sense 3.6 is slowww and i want it to be fast !
> 
> Why is my sdcard suddenly Read Only ? I tried every safe solution like reboot , going to recovery and wipe dalvik , remove and remount sdcard , etc etc ?(sorry for asking so many help )
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse





No idea. Post question in q and a forum or thread.



Where is everyone?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 24, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> No idea. Post question in q and a forum or thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is everyone?

Click to collapse



Everyone's not in one place.
How is everyone?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 24, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Everyone's not in one place.
> How is everyone?

Click to collapse





Super excited!! For no reason at all



Good answer, ya?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 24, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Super excited!! For no reason at all
> 
> 
> 
> Good answer, ya?

Click to collapse



Na. I asked how everyone's doing. Not everyone's super excited.

Do you have on-body detection enabled yet?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 24, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Na. I asked how everyone's doing. Not everyone's super excited.
> 
> Do you have on-body detection enabled yet?

Click to collapse





Whatever that is, no.



What is it?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 24, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Na. I asked how everyone's doing. Not everyone's super excited.
> 
> Do you have on-body detection enabled yet?

Click to collapse



Nope but just realized I had the feature built into the custom rom I'm using lol

Same 
@Jesse72 here's what it does 

http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/0...-in-android-seems-to-be-hitting-some-devices/

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 24, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Nope but just realized I had the feature built into the custom rom I'm using lol
> 
> Same
> @Jesse72 here's what it does
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have it yet. If it works well and doesn't drain the battery, I'll use it when I get it. It shouldn't drain the battery much, it just uses the accelerometer, which is the same thing the phone uses for auto rotate.

---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------

Same


----------



## Soulforged666 (Mar 24, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> I don't have it yet. If it works well and doesn't drain the battery, I'll use it when I get it. It shouldn't drain the battery much, it just uses the accelerometer, which is the same thing the phone uses for auto rotate.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Nope will not use it. I just use swipe to unlock so this feature is useless for me. I turned it off.

I know why I wont but why would you use it?

Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 25, 2015)

Soulforged666 said:


> Nope will not use it. I just use swipe to unlock so this feature is useless for me. I turned it off.
> 
> I know why I wont but why would you use it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)

Click to collapse



I use a pattern to unlock, but it's annoying to have to unlock each time. I tired face unlock, but it barely ever works, I don't have a trusted device (I don't have Bluetooth devices on me), and trusted places isn't good for college, where I don't want random people using it.


----------



## vinay (Mar 25, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> I use a pattern to unlock, but it's annoying to have to unlock each time. I tired face unlock, but it barely ever works, I don't have a trusted device (I don't have Bluetooth devices on me), and trusted places isn't good for college, where I don't want random people using it.

Click to collapse



Face lock work,s when you are on a place with good light conditions.



Anybody lost their Smartphone.
Were and how.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual.


----------



## Soulforged666 (Mar 25, 2015)

vinay said:


> Face lock work,s when you are on a place with good light conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not yet 

You were going to look for it werent you?

Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)


----------



## vinay (Mar 25, 2015)

Soulforged666 said:


> Not yet
> 
> You were going to look for it werent you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)

Click to collapse



maby it's too late to seatch for it.



What would you do if you found a smartphone.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual.


----------



## Soulforged666 (Mar 25, 2015)

vinay said:


> maby it's too late to seatch for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Keep it. Root it. Create ROMs with it.

Same

Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 25, 2015)

Soulforged666 said:


> Keep it. Root it. Create ROMs with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Depends where. Deserted truck stop with minimal traffic, maybe. Busy area where I could hand it in somewhere, probably not. Definitely not if I was somehow able to track down the original owner (contacts, facebook app, etc). I like to think I'm pretty honest.



same


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 25, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Depends where. Deserted truck stop with minimal traffic, maybe. Busy area where I could hand it in somewhere, probably not. Definitely not if I was somehow able to track down the original owner (contacts, facebook app, etc). I like to think I'm pretty honest.
> 
> 
> 
> same

Click to collapse



Depends where. Deserted truck stop with minimal traffic, maybe. Busy area where I could hand it in somewhere, probably not. Definitely not if I was somehow able to track down the original owner (contacts, facebook app, etc).

Same


----------



## huggs (Mar 25, 2015)

I would root it, change ro.build.display= to "huggs is king" in thier build.prop so that when they look at thier build# in settings, it would say that, and then I would return it.

Same question

sent from a device


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 25, 2015)

huggs said:


> I would root it, change ro.build.display= to "huggs is king" in thier build.prop so that when they look at thier build# in settings, it would say that, and then I would return it.
> 
> Same question
> 
> sent from a device

Click to collapse



Attempt to see if it's rootable for one, but no for real I would attempt to find the owner. I know how it is to almost lose my phone 

Is it spring anywhere in the world?

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 25, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Attempt to see if it's rootable for one, but no for real I would attempt to find the owner. I know how it is to almost lose my phone
> 
> Is it spring anywhere in the world?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse





Not here in straya



Is there any android phones that are un-rootable?


----------



## Prasad98 (Mar 25, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Is it spring anywhere in the world?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



-INDIA 

Temp hitting 40• Celsius here and Max temp is predicted to be 42 today ?

All the air conditioning units on at home ?

SUMMER!!


----------



## Prasad98 (Mar 25, 2015)

See...


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 25, 2015)

Prasad98 said:


> See...

Click to collapse





No I don't see. Don't tell me what to do. I make my own choices in life. Nice question BTW.



Anyway, I may as well reuse my question, are there any androids that are un-rootable?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 25, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> No I don't see. Don't tell me what to do. I make my own choices in life. Nice question BTW.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I may as well reuse my question, are there any androids that are un-rootable?

Click to collapse



Yes, I've definitely come across some unrootable phones, but don't remember which at the top if my head

Are you scared of clowns?

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 PM ----------




Prasad98 said:


> -INDIA
> 
> Temp hitting 40• Celsius here and Max temp is predicted to be 42 today ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Prasad98 said:


> See...

Click to collapse



Normal summer weather for straya


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 25, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Are you scared of clowns?

Click to collapse





No.





tzzeri said:


> Normal summer weather for straya

Click to collapse





True fact. We have temperatures from a little under 0 to temperatures over 40 (Celsius of cause, cause it makes sense you Americans).



What is an average min/max temperature for where you live?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 25, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Highest and lowest recorded for Melbourne

46.4 °C (115.5 °F), 7 February 2009

−2.8 °C (27.0 °F), 21 July 1869

It's very rare to get below zero, but above 40 is common

What do you think of Kirt McMaster's plan to put a bullet through Google's head and steal android from Google?
(If you don't know who he is, he's the CEO of Cyanogen)


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 25, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Highest and lowest recorded for Melbourne
> 
> 46.4 °C (115.5 °F), 7 February 2009
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So in short , Cyano plannning to steal android ? 

Hmm im not so sure about what to say ,  if he succeed , whos going to build the next android ? 

Same 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 25, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> So in short , Cyano plannning to steal android ?
> 
> Hmm im not so sure about what to say ,  if he succeed , whos going to build the next android ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all, to read up on it, go here: http://www.forbes.com/sites/miguelh...up-that-wants-to-steal-android-from-google-2/
Threre's many more sites about it, but this one has a lot of info.

I think that it'll fail. First of all, with their deal with Microsoft to use Microsoft apps instead of gapps on devices, starting on a BLU handset, I could see people by it just like Amazon phone, but I don't think many people will want it. And I don't know what they mean about taking Android from Google. They're based on Android, and even if they make Cyanogen so good that all manufacturers will use their version, since it's based on android and they'll be using android's api, they'll be tied to Google. And if they make their own android versions and api-s, Google could always make android closed source. So I really don't know what he's on about.

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 25, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Same

Click to collapse





I like the idea, I prefer Microsoft's services to Google's, because they support most platforms, and I think their better. I also love the cyanogenmod rom. If google play cause be flashed/installed, and custom roms made as well as root, I would definitely buy this. If the Amazon app store (or whatever they use) has the same or more No. of apps as the Windows Phone store, I would probably also get it.



I reckon if cyanogen pulls it off with all the stuff I want, it would be my ultimate phone. Especially if it was like a opo or nexus.



Same


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 25, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I like the idea, I prefer Microsoft's services to Google's, because they support most platforms, and I think their better. I also love the cyanogenmod rom. If google play cause be flashed/installed, and custom roms made as well as root, I would definitely buy this. If the Amazon app store (or whatever they use) has the same or more No. of apps as the Windows Phone store, I would probably also get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't really use any of Microsoft services, but I use a lot of Google's. And I wouldn't handle Amazon store. Also, remember, the average phone buyer (and they're aiming also for the average buyer, not just hackers), isn't going to start flashing the play store and all that.

Look, I'm not saying they'll lose on it, I just don't think they'll make anywhere as big a profit if they had Google services.

Also, twitter was one of the companies that Cyanogen paid money to. Why? Well, most probably to have twitter built in to the OS. So we're going to start seeing more bloatware in cyanogen so they can get $. And cyanogen was always popular for not containing bloatware. 
I hope all their plans are just for cyanogen os and not cyanogenmod.


----------



## Soulforged666 (Mar 25, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I like the idea, I prefer Microsoft's services to Google's, because they support most platforms, and I think their better. I also love the cyanogenmod rom. If google play cause be flashed/installed, and custom roms made as well as root, I would definitely buy this. If the Amazon app store (or whatever they use) has the same or more No. of apps as the Windows Phone store, I would probably also get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hope they dont beat out google. Ever since CM became main stream their quality is not what it use to be. Now it seems like they try to hard to not be themselves... at least in my opinion. I liked them before they became main stream now they just kinda suck. Id rather support a homebrew modder than this company that drove away from their roots. Its the modders on here that are keeping them somewhat homebrew otherwise they are now Click here and we do all the work for you and you can say your rooted 

Same

Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 25, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> I don't really use any of Microsoft services, but I use a lot of Google's. And I wouldn't handle Amazon store. Also, remember, the average phone buyer (and they're aiming also for the average buyer, not just hackers), isn't going to start flashing the play store and all that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Yeah, I would be surprised if they became a major player quickly, but I reckon they'd easily hold a market share of similar or more to Windows Phone. Eventually they may be a major player, depending on how they get established. I would call them the new Windows Phone, but they may eventually do better.



Do you think/hope they'd create cyanogenmod and Microsoft cyanogen?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 25, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Yeah, I would be surprised if they became a major player quickly, but I reckon they'd easily hold a market share of similar or more to Windows Phone. Eventually they may be a major player, depending on how they get established. I would call them the new Windows Phone, but they may eventually do better.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think/hope they'd create cyanogenmod and Microsoft cyanogen?

Click to collapse



Well, I know they are making cyanogen with Microsoft services, because they already got funding from Microsoft and made a deal with BLU, but I hope they won't go to far with it. Why would anyone want bing instead of Google? It's bad.

Why is the sky blue? (Don't answer me with because the grass is green, I want a scientific answer.)


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 25, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Well, I know they are making cyanogen with Microsoft services, because they already got funding from Microsoft and made a deal with BLU, but I hope they won't go to far with it. Why would anyone want bing instead of Google? It's bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the sky blue? (Don't answer me with because the grass is green, I want a scientific answer.)

Click to collapse





Reflection off the water that covers most of the earth, as well as the types of gasses in the ozone layer. Also, because the grass is green.



Will you take my word as truth, or think I made it up on the spot?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 26, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Reflection off the water that covers most of the earth, as well as the types of gasses in the ozone layer. Also, because the grass is green.
> 
> 
> 
> Will you take my word as truth, or think I made it up on the spot?

Click to collapse



Made it up.
Is Jesse right?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Mar 26, 2015)

Nope. It's due to scattering of light. 

How many frogs does it take to satisfy a snake's hunger ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 26, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nope. It's due to scattering of light.
> 
> 
> 
> How many frogs does it take to satisfy a snake's hunger ?

Click to collapse









Note to self - must test. Straya has the deadliest of every animal in the world. Almost



Why haven't I died yet?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 26, 2015)

So you can post in this thread. that's your purpose of life....

Do you believe that "life has a purpose" ?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 26, 2015)

karandpr said:


> So you can post in this thread. that's your purpose of life....
> 
> Do you believe that "life has a purpose" ?

Click to collapse



Yes







Jesse72 said:


> Note to self - must test. Straya has the deadliest of every animal in the world. Almost
> 
> 
> 
> Why haven't I died yet?

Click to collapse





Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Because elephants are in Africa and Asia, not in Straya

My question: Why?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 26, 2015)

To save jesses from extinction ...

Is that true ?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 26, 2015)

karandpr said:


> To save jesses from extinction ...
> 
> Is that true ?

Click to collapse



Sorry, my question was: why? Not why to my answer, just why?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 26, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Sorry, my question was: why? Not why to my answer, just why?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





Just cause



Happy?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 26, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Just cause
> 
> 
> 
> Happy?

Click to collapse



No.
Why not? Is the correct answer.

Because is an answer to the question, why not uproots the question, so then you don't even have a question

Agree?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 26, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> No.
> Why not? Is the correct answer.
> 
> Because is an answer to the question, why not uproots the question, so then you don't even have a question
> ...

Click to collapse





No



Unhappy?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 26, 2015)

Nope 

Rufus ?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 26, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nope
> 
> Rufus ?

Click to collapse



Don't get the question

Gator or croc? (Btw, I spoke to FedEx and they said they can't deliver it)


----------



## karandpr (Mar 26, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Don't get the question
> 
> Gator or croc? (Btw, I spoke to FedEx and they said they can't deliver it)

Click to collapse



Gator ...

Is it legal to feed a gator ?


----------



## Prasad98 (Mar 26, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Gator ...
> 
> Is it legal to feed a gator ?

Click to collapse



Yes it is... 

What will you feed him? 
Yourself?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 26, 2015)

Peanuts

Do Gators have allergies?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 26, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Peanuts
> 
> 
> 
> Do Gators have allergies?

Click to collapse





Dunno about gators, but I've never seen a croc have a coughing fit, or need an epipen.



What allergies do you have?


----------



## vinay (Mar 27, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Dunno about gators, but I've never seen a croc have a coughing fit, or need an epipen.
> 
> 
> 
> What allergies do you have?

Click to collapse



Mine came with Snapdragon 800 and two camera one input one output.



Female croc/gator or male croc/gator

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 27, 2015)

Female gator 

Spiderman driving mystery machine or horse head mask guy


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 27, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Female gator
> 
> Spiderman driving mystery machine or horse head mask guy

Click to collapse





Anything with the mystery machine will win of course.



Favourite kids show (from now or when you were a kid)?


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 27, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Anything with the mystery machine will win of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite kids show (from now or when you were a kid)?

Click to collapse



Spongebob swuare pants 

Same

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Soulforged666 (Mar 27, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Spongebob swuare pants
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Phineas and Ferb

Same

Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)


----------



## vinay (Mar 27, 2015)

Soulforged666 said:


> Phineas and Ferb
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)

Click to collapse



Ben ten omniverse


Same.

Sent From My Sony Xperia E3 dual.


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 27, 2015)

Soulforged666 said:


> Phineas and Ferb
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)

Click to collapse





Honestly, most of them weren't really that interesting for me. Probably doesn't help that my sister always watched them until I reached high school (and she's only two years younger than me).



If you had to choose one to keep (not sell), what IOS device would you choose iPhone, iPad, iPod (angry u generation)?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 27, 2015)

iPad ...

Best operating system?


----------



## Prasad98 (Mar 27, 2015)

karandpr said:


> iPad ...
> 
> Best operating system?

Click to collapse



For me it is android (reason we're on xda??) and windows.... 

Anyone eagerly waiting for the one plus two like me ? Or any other device ?


----------



## Soulforged666 (Mar 27, 2015)

Prasad98 said:


> For me it is android (reason we're on xda??) and windows....
> 
> Anyone eagerly waiting for the one plus two like me ? Or any other device ?

Click to collapse



Really want a Jide Remix I missed getting it for $39 by 27 people... 

Same

Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)


----------



## karandpr (Mar 27, 2015)

Moto G 2015 

Bicycles or Roller skates ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 27, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Moto G 2015
> 
> Bicycles or Roller skates ?

Click to collapse





Bicycles



Fast and dangerous and fun, or slow safe and boring?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 28, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Bicycles
> 
> 
> 
> Fast and dangerous and fun, or slow safe and boring?

Click to collapse



Fast ,safe and fun 

Forever slim or forever fat ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 28, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Fast ,safe and fun
> 
> Forever slim or forever fat ?

Click to collapse





Forever slim, have been my whole life. I eat tonnes though.



Same


----------



## vinay (Mar 28, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Forever slim, have been my whole life. I eat tonnes though.
> 
> 
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Forever slim.


Workout and get muscle,s ? 
Or lazy and slim.

Sent from my D2212 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Mar 28, 2015)

:crying: ....I workout everyday and still am slim .....

couch potato or chair melon ?


----------



## vinay (Mar 28, 2015)

karandpr said:


> :crying: ....I workout everyday and still am slim .....
> 
> couch potato or chair melon ?

Click to collapse



What are different. 

I workout (not everyday) and getting result slowly byt really good.

What is difference between couch potato and xhair melon. 

Sent from my D2212 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 28, 2015)

vinay said:


> What are different.
> 
> I workout (not everyday) and getting result slowly byt really good.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Couch is by the teli, chair is by the table (where you eat)

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Mar 28, 2015)

Sent from my PC via my flaky ISP ...

Should I consider Tapatalk signature as a question ? (Yes , the standards of questions on this thread are dipping by the day...)


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 29, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Sent from my PC via my flaky ISP ...
> 
> Should I consider Tapatalk signature as a question ? (Yes , the standards of questions on this thread are dipping by the day...)

Click to collapse





Nope.



How should we improve the standards of the questions?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 29, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> How should we improve the standards of the questions?

Click to collapse



Replace humans by gators on this thread. 

Why did the crocs cross the road ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 29, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Replace humans by gators on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





To eat the chicken that crossed before.



Other ideas?


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 29, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> To eat the chicken that crossed before.
> 
> 
> 
> Other ideas?

Click to collapse



To escape from getting sold by @Jesse72

Same 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 29, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> To escape from getting sold by @Jesse72
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse





To run over to meet the famous and highly regarded Jesse72.



Why are gators/crocs referred to so much in this thread?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 29, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Replace humans by gators on this thread.
> 
> Why did the crocs cross the road ?

Click to collapse



Because someone was wearing the crocs.





Jesse72 said:


> To run over to meet the famous and highly regarded Jesse72.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are gators/crocs referred to so much in this thread?

Click to collapse



Because if not for them, gator/croc hunters would be out of business.

Are you a terrorist?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 29, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Are you a terrorist?

Click to collapse





I don't think so. Last time I checked I didn't live in crazyburn and my name wasn't Jake.



What does your user name mean?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 29, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I don't think so. Last time I checked I didn't live in crazyburn and my name wasn't Jake.
> 
> 
> 
> What does your user name mean?

Click to collapse



Guy who does stuff ...

Same


----------



## ShadowLea (Mar 29, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Guy who does stuff ...
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I gamed under the name Lea, Battlefield 2142 wouldn't accept 3 letter names, I play as a sniper and I'd gotten the callsign Shadow from my clanmates. Ergo, ShadowLea. 

If you had to learn one style of dance, which would it be? (And no, the Pizzahut doesn't count.)


----------



## jamsblast (Mar 29, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> I gamed under the name Lea, Battlefield 2142 wouldn't accept 3 letter names, I play as a sniper and I'd gotten the callsign Shadow from my clanmates. Ergo, ShadowLea.
> 
> If you had to learn one style of dance, which would it be? (And no, the Pizzahut doesn't count.)

Click to collapse



Tango :v

What do you prefer: Breaking Bad or Better Call Saul ?


----------



## Soulforged666 (Mar 30, 2015)

jamsblast said:


> Tango :v
> 
> What do you prefer: Breaking Bad or Better Call Saul ?

Click to collapse



Between those 2 Breaking Bad

What do you prefer Breaking Bad or WALKING DEAD!!!?

Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)


----------



## karandpr (Mar 30, 2015)

Walking dead since i didn't see it...BB was too slow and I gave it up mid-season 1 

Stroking beard or twirling mustache ?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 30, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Walking dead since i didn't see it...BB was too slow and I gave it up mid-season 1
> 
> Stroking beard or twirling mustache ?

Click to collapse



Stroking beard

Jumping or hopping?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Mar 30, 2015)

Hopping 

Candy Floss or Lollipops ?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 30, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Hopping
> 
> Candy Floss or Lollipops ?

Click to collapse



Candy floss? It's fairy floss.

I'll go with android lollipop


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 30, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Candy floss? It's fairy floss.
> 
> I'll go with android lollipop

Click to collapse





Fairy floss mmmmmmmm



Is Australian English proper English?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 30, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Fairy floss mmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> Is Australian English proper English?

Click to collapse



Of course

'Z'-zed or zee? (BTW, the English say zed)


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 30, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Of course
> 
> 'Z'-zed or zee? (BTW, the English say zed)

Click to collapse





Definitely zed



H - Haech or aech?

(dunno how to spell it plopperly)


----------



## karandpr (Mar 30, 2015)

aech... 

Buggy or Hawk ?


----------



## vinay (Mar 30, 2015)

karandpr said:


> aech...
> 
> Buggy or Hawk ?

Click to collapse



Hawk


Best third person action shooter game for pc.

Sent from my D2212 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Mar 30, 2015)

vinay said:


> Hawk
> 
> 
> Best third person action shooter game for pc.
> ...

Click to collapse



MDK 2 

Same


----------



## ShadowLea (Mar 30, 2015)

karandpr said:


> MDK 2
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Gears of War (1, the rest isn't for PC). 

Same


----------



## vinay (Mar 30, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Gears of War (1, the rest isn't for PC).
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



max payne 1,2,3


same
i really need one good pc third person action shooter is made for pc and even whole series is on pc.
(not with some alien,s,gost,s,zombies thing,s a game with human,s vs human,s)(and not older than 2010)


----------



## karandpr (Mar 30, 2015)

Serious Sam . I like gag Shooter games...MDK is my favorite though...I usually play RTS games ....

Favorite Microsoft RTS game ?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 31, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Serious Sam . I like gag Shooter games...MDK is my favorite though...I usually play RTS games ....
> 
> Favorite Microsoft RTS game ?

Click to collapse



I don't play any.

Change the topic now?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Mar 31, 2015)

Yes 

Did Jesse ever pet a wolf ?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 31, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yes
> 
> Did Jesse ever pet a wolf ?

Click to collapse



Yes
Did karandpr ever pet a wolf?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Mar 31, 2015)

There was a great Dane in my neighbour hood...He looked like a wolf ...So yes, I did pet a wolf,...#bravetalesofkarandpr

Is there a hashtag about my brave exploits ?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 31, 2015)

karandpr said:


> There was a great Dane in my neighbour hood...He looked like a wolf ...So yes, I did pet a wolf,...#bravetalesofkarandpr
> 
> Is there a hashtag about my brave exploits ?

Click to collapse



No.

@karandpr If you have time on your hands, could you compile cm12.1 for first gen moto g? 

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Mar 31, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> No.
> 
> @karandpr If you have time on your hands, could you compile cm12.1 for first gen moto g?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I only have enough time to fool around XDA OT sections . 

As far as compiling is concerned ,my views are quite harsh. Firstly ,I don't compile for a device I don't see in my hands. Simple. I have zero faith in so called "testers". Blind compiles mostly result in failures or bugs which I can't troubleshoot. If you expect me to develop for a device ,you have to arrange it for me temporarily or as a donation. 
Secondly Moto G 1st Gen has really good devs.I believe pinkflozd develops for Moto G who is really good chap[and dev].  Just wait a little ,you will get 12.1 soon 

Should I stop fooling around OT ?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 31, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I only have enough time to fool around XDA OT sections .
> 
> As far as compiling is concerned ,my views are quite harsh. Firstly ,I don't compile for a device I don't see in my hands. Simple. I have zero faith in so called "testers". Blind compiles mostly result in failures or bugs which I can't troubleshoot. If you expect me to develop for a device ,you have to arrange it for me temporarily or as a donation.
> Secondly Moto G 1st Gen has really good devs.I believe pinkflozd develops for Moto G who is really good chap[and dev].  Just wait a little ,you will get 12.1 soon
> ...

Click to collapse



No. Because then this thread will become redundant.

Meticulus made 12.1, but only for CDMA 
I'll wait

Should I stop fooling around on ot


----------



## karandpr (Mar 31, 2015)

NO !! You are required to be the Aussie voice of this thread...

Where is @ShapesBlue ?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 31, 2015)

karandpr said:


> NO !! You are required to be the Aussie voice of this thread...
> 
> Where is @ShapesBlue ?

Click to collapse



I thought that was Jesse's job.
Shapes blue is having a long nap.
Where's @androidfreak70 ?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Mar 31, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> I thought that was Jesse's job.
> Shapes blue is having a long nap.
> Where's @androidfreak70 ?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Jesse is Tasmanian voice of this thread...

af70 is probably frozen in cryogenic storage ...

Are you excited about the new DBZ movie ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 31, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Jesse is Tasmanian voice of this thread...
> 
> af70 is probably frozen in cryogenic storage ...
> 
> Are you excited about the new DBZ movie ?

Click to collapse



No clue what a DBZ movie is and oh I'm right here 

What type of dwelling do you live in? 


Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Mar 31, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> No clue what a DBZ movie is and oh I'm right here
> 
> What type of dwelling do you live in?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A apartment . 

Same


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 31, 2015)

karandpr said:


> A apartment .
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Two storey terrace ? Is that how you spell them ? Lol .

Same 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 31, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Two storey terrace ? Is that how you spell them ? Lol .
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



An apartment also 

What's your favorite time of the year? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 31, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> An apartment also
> 
> What's your favorite time of the year?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse





Summer, winter or spring



Why did @karandpr accuse me of being Tasmanian?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 31, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Summer, winter or spring
> 
> 
> 
> Why did @karandpr accuse me of being Tasmanian?

Click to collapse



I called you the  "Tasmanian voice"  of this thread ...Not necessarily Tasmanian. 

Can I be the commie voice of this thread ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 31, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I called you the  "Tasmanian voice"  of this thread ...Not necessarily Tasmanian.
> 
> Can I be the commie voice of this thread ?

Click to collapse





Ok



Should this be the new Australian anthem?



https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=imFLb7a-4fI


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 31, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 PM ----------

How many words are in the Malaysian anthem?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Mar 31, 2015)

26 according to wiki..


Dragons or Unicorns ?


----------



## vinay (Mar 31, 2015)

karandpr said:


> 26 according to wiki..
> 
> 
> Dragons or Unicorns ?

Click to collapse



Dragon,s  ? for sure.


Aliens or monsters

Sent from my D2212 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## danishaznita (Mar 31, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> No
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Even i dont know xD  hahaha

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------




vinay said:


> Dragon,s  ? for sure.
> 
> 
> Aliens or monsters
> ...

Click to collapse



Monster so we can nuke em 

Brainless human or animal ? 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vinay (Mar 31, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Even i dont know xD  hahaha
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




animals by maroon 5




favourite singer.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 31, 2015)

Marko of Poets of the Fall 

Same


----------



## VIKINGSS (Apr 1, 2015)

How come "fat chance" and "slim chance" mean the same thing?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 1, 2015)

VIKINGSS said:


> How come "fat chance" and "slim chance" mean the same thing?

Click to collapse



They don't.
Should I get this phone? http://global.samsungtomorrow.com/galaxy-blade-edge-chefs-edition/

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Apr 1, 2015)

Get it...

Are all the April Fools news lame this year ?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Get it...
> 
> Are all the April Fools news lame this year ?

Click to collapse



No. 

But nothing beats this from (I think) last year.


Did you do a prank?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 1, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> No.
> 
> But nothing beats this from (I think) last year.View attachment 3239222
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No.

This is where cyanogen's deal with Microsoft has come...

Yes, I know they did it for April fools, but they're hinting that that's where cyanogen is going.
Opinions?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Apr 1, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> No.
> 
> This is where cyanogen's deal with Microsoft has come...View attachment 3239290
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If that's the case cyanogen is doomed, I've never been a big fan of MS 

Do you play April fools pranks on people? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 1, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> If that's the case cyanogen is doomed, I've never been a big fan of MS
> 
> Do you play April fools pranks on people?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



No
Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Apr 1, 2015)

Yes.

Should I compile CM12.1 for Moto G ?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yes.
> 
> Should I compile CM12.1 for Moto G ?

Click to collapse



Yes

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------

What pranks do you do?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Apr 1, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Like the one just now ...:cyclops::angel:

Are the fake news too fake to be true ?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Like the one just now ...:cyclops::angel:
> 
> Are the fake news too fake to be true ?

Click to collapse



Yes
Unless you didn't realise that it's April fools

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 1, 2015)

Well I feel like a fool, today I got surgery done. No joke unfortunately


----------



## vinay (Apr 1, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Well I feel like a fool, today I got surgery done. No joke unfortunately

Click to collapse



Well every one is breaking rules of asking questions.


Is ain't it true.

Sent from my D2212 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## HowDoesIRoot (Apr 1, 2015)

Why are public transportation seats so uncomfortable?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 1, 2015)

Because Jesse made them ...

Is it alright to blame Jesse for everything ?


----------



## vinay (Apr 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Because Jesse made them ...
> 
> Is it alright to blame Jesse for everything ?

Click to collapse



Yeah,
he is god of getting blamed.


Same.

Sent from my D2212 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 1, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Well I feel like a fool, today I got surgery done. No joke unfortunately

Click to collapse



Feel well
What's up?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Apr 1, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Feel well
> What's up?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



aeroplanes !!

Did a crocodile bite off Jesse's arm ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> aeroplanes !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





No, thankfully. 





tzzeri said:


> Feel well

Click to collapse





I feel fine, surgery went really well. Now I don't have a scar on the back of my neck that makes me look like I'm from the matrix.





karandpr said:


> Is it alright to blame Jesse for everything ?

Click to collapse







vinay said:


> Yeah,
> 
> he is god of getting blamed.

Click to collapse





I am so amazing I get accused of being a god? Is that you meant to say?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 1, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> No, thankfully.
> 
> I feel fine, surgery went really well. Now I don't have a scar on the back of my neck that makes me look like I'm from the matrix.

Click to collapse



Read this: http://www.xda-developers.com/google-to-acquire-xda-dev-rewards-policy-changes/

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 1, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Read this: http://www.xda-developers.com/google-to-acquire-xda-dev-rewards-policy-changes/
> 
> Same

Click to collapse





It's so early in the morning. I almost died. Then I read the comments. The writer hates cyanogen though.



Same


----------



## vinay (Apr 2, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> It's so early in the morning. I almost died. Then I read the comments. The writer hates cyanogen though.
> 
> 
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



If this happen i am gonna leave xda.
(thare are some good thing but restrictions on users are too many i will go with cynogen Inc if this happens) 


Same.

Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Apr 2, 2015)

I could care less....Both are made of same cloth anyway ...

Should I clean my messy room ?


----------



## vinay (Apr 2, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I could care less....Both are made of same cloth anyway ...
> 
> Should I clean my messy room ?

Click to collapse



nope.

will you be happy if that was true about google and xda.
for me every thing was fine untill  i read roms will be removed.

is this april fool by xda? cause it,s on first april.


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 2, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I could care less....Both are made of same cloth anyway ...
> 
> Should I clean my messy room ?

Click to collapse



yes. "messy room, messy mind".  clear your mind. 

should all pilots have video camera in cockpit?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 2, 2015)

vinay said:


> nope.
> 
> will you be happy if that was true about google and xda.
> for me every thing was fine untill  i read roms will be removed.
> ...

Click to collapse



I am cool. There are ****load of other websites . Anyways ,all I do is fool around OT these days. 



simonbigwave said:


> yes. "messy room, messy mind".  clear your mind.
> 
> should all pilots have video camera in cockpit?

Click to collapse



Nope.  The last thing we need is pilot selfies all day long...

Did you use ipconfig /flushdns ?


----------



## vinay (Apr 2, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I am cool. There are ****load of other websites . Anyways ,all I do is fool around OT these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope

Question  
What happens after death.
Science way or god way.

Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 2, 2015)

vinay said:


> Nope
> 
> Question
> What happens after death.
> ...

Click to collapse





Don't care. I'm dead so it doesn't matter



Same


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 2, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Don't care. I'm dead so it doesn't matter
> 
> 
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



You get buried or burnt.
Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Apr 2, 2015)

Feast for vultures and the scavenger gang

Favorite villian ?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 2, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Feast for vultures and the scavenger gang
> 
> Favorite villian ?

Click to collapse



Ned Kelly
Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Apr 2, 2015)

Makishima Shojo (fictional character)

Whats your hobby(except phone stuff) ?


----------



## danishaznita (Apr 3, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Makishima Shojo (fictional character)
> 
> Whats your hobby(except phone stuff) ?

Click to collapse



Bad minton

Same 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 3, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Bad minton
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Good Minton (is there even such a sport?)

Same


----------



## karandpr (Apr 3, 2015)

Reading Manga,Comics ,Fantasy ,Sci-Fi books ..

Do you have a cure for headache ?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 3, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Reading Manga,Comics ,Fantasy ,Sci-Fi books ..
> 
> Do you have a cure for headache ?

Click to collapse



Yes. Aspirin
Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Apr 3, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Yes. Aspirin
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Decapitation. No head ,No head ache. Use a croc for best results...

How many crocs will it take to change a light bulb ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 3, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Decapitation. No head ,No head ache. Use a croc for best results...
> 
> How many crocs will it take to change a light bulb ?

Click to collapse





Depends on the kind. Generally about 1 per 10w output.



Most iconic story from your country?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 3, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Depends on the kind. Generally about 1 per 10w output.
> 
> 
> 
> Most iconic story from your country?

Click to collapse



The one about moon ..

Do you believe in the moon landing ?


----------



## vinay (Apr 3, 2015)

karandpr said:


> The one about moon ..
> 
> Do you believe in the moon landing ?

Click to collapse



Why not.

( @karandpr that init.d was working but problem was my testing)

Do you.

Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Soulforged666 (Apr 4, 2015)

vinay said:


> Why not.
> 
> ( @karandpr that init.d was working but problem was my testing)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I do.

Do you belive there is intelligent life in other solar systems?

Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)


----------



## vinay (Apr 4, 2015)

Soulforged666 said:


> Yes I do.
> 
> Do you belive there is intelligent life in other solar systems?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)

Click to collapse



Yeah, why not if it's possible on earth it's possible everywere.



Is jesse and karandpr are aliens ?

Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShadowLea (Apr 4, 2015)

vinay said:


> Yeah, why not if it's possible on earth it's possible everywere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not answering that. I would never betray a fellow off-worlder in such a manner. 

Would you leave everything behind for a chance to live on a different planet, inhabited by intelligent lifeforms? 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## vinay (Apr 4, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Not answering that. I would never betray a fellow off-worlder in such a manner.
> 
> Would you leave everything behind for a chance to live on a different planet, inhabited by intelligent lifeforms?
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



it,s hard to leave everything but if i had to go there for a few days/weeks i would love to go.

if earth was going to  be destroyed in which planet will you go.


----------



## ShadowLea (Apr 4, 2015)

vinay said:


> it,s hard to leave everything but if i had to go there for a few days/weeks i would love to go.
> 
> if earth was going to  be destroyed in which planet will you go.

Click to collapse



Actual planets or fictional ones? 

Actual: Kepler 438b. It's the (suspected) most Earth-like planet discovered so far. 12% bigger than Earth, in the goldilocks zone, orbits a brown Dwarf. (which would make it +-40% warmer.) It's our best shot, and closest. 

Fictional: Coruscant. (That city-planet in Star Wars, for non-geeks and non-nerds) 

Same.


----------



## vinay (Apr 4, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Actual planets or fictional ones?
> 
> Actual: Kepler 438b.
> Fictional: Coruscant. (That city-planet in Star Wars, for non-geeks and non-nerds)
> ...

Click to collapse



Kepler 22b

what do you think about old mars that had water and weather like earth.


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 4, 2015)

vinay said:


> Kepler 22b
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Don't really care to be honest. Doesn't really affect me.



Do you think about moving to other planets, apocalypses etc, or just take each day as it comes?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 4, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Don't really care to be honest. Doesn't really affect me.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think about moving to other planets, apocalypses etc, or just take each day as it comes?

Click to collapse



Taking each day as it comes. I won't me moving to any other planets. I would rather die on earth than run away to other planets.

Favorite Scifi Author ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 4, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Taking each day as it comes. I won't me moving to any other planets. I would rather die on earth than run away to other planets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Not really into fiction books, rather learn more about coding, hacking etc in my spare time.



What do you think of this?



http://mobile.news.com.au/lifestyle...x-with-scarecrow/story-fnixwvgh-1227291248835


----------



## karandpr (Apr 4, 2015)

....

Will you make a gag news site ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 4, 2015)

karandpr said:


> ....
> 
> Will you make a gag news site ?

Click to collapse





Now that you mention it........ Seriously, if I get bored enough I probably will. I used to love inspecting the element of the school news page, and editing it to have some great notices. Then I would show my computer to others with the edited messages. The stories I could tell..........



Anyway, what articles should I put on?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 4, 2015)

Just post some story around the stuff we discuss in this thread ...About crocs ,aliens , quekkas ....

Have you ever made a gag site ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 4, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Just post some story around the stuff we discuss in this thread ...About crocs ,aliens , quekkas ....
> 
> Have you ever made a gag site ?

Click to collapse





I guess not, well at least not that I remember.



Is there a weebly android app?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 4, 2015)

There is one 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.weebly.android&hl=en

I will strongly recommend Wordpress over Weebly ,with my experience. Even the vanilla Wordpress.com is superior to Weebly.

Do you like coding or maintaining ?


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 4, 2015)

karandpr said:


> ....
> 
> Will you make a gag news site ?

Click to collapse



no. 

Are "Preppers"  doing the right thing to prepare for a major disaster/government shutdown/apocalypse? do you prepp?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 4, 2015)

QUOTE=simonbigwave;59890245]no. 



Are "Preppers"  doing the right thing to prepare for a major disaster/government shutdown/apocalypse? do you prepp?[/QUOTE]



Preppers are paranoid. If there is an apocalypse, would you rather die and have peace, or have to battle in bad conditions for the rest of your life? Can you guess if I prep?


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 4, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Preppers are paranoid. If there is an apocalypse, would you rather die and have peace, or have to battle in bad conditions for the rest of your life? Can you guess if I prep?

Click to collapse



I think prepping a little is better than none. Black Swan theory. the impossible can happen. 

did you see red moon this evening?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 4, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> I think prepping a little is better than none. Black Swan theory. the impossible can happen.
> 
> did you see red moon this evening?

Click to collapse





Nah



Was it important?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 4, 2015)

It was your last chance to be a full fledged immortal in service of old ones...
@Jesse72. Even if you are learning ,go for Wordpress !!

Will the Old ones come to earth any time soon ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 4, 2015)

karandpr said:


> It was your last chance to be a full fledged immortal in service of old ones...
> @Jesse72. Even if you are learning ,go for Wordpress !!
> 
> Will the Old ones come to earth any time soon ?

Click to collapse





No idea.



Should I get a separate device for developing?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 4, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> No idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I get a separate device for developing?

Click to collapse



Nope. Learn on your device in hand. I personally started on a device which had lack lustre development. In the long run ,it was a good decision.  Created my own style and methods of getting things done. 

Will quokkas be involved in apocalypse ?


----------



## alleyoopster (Apr 4, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Will quokkas be involved in apocalypse ?

Click to collapse



Of course, they mate like rabbits, herbivorous and mainly nocturnal.

Is this a good place to ask a question?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 4, 2015)

alleyoopster said:


> Of course, they mate like rabbits, herbivorous and mainly nocturnal.
> 
> Is this a good place to ask a question?

Click to collapse



If you want comedy answers ...

What's up ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 4, 2015)

karandpr said:


> If you want comedy answers ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Depends on which answer you want. 



Is yahoo still relevant?


----------



## Soulforged666 (Apr 4, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Depends on which answer you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Is yahoo still relevant?

Click to collapse



Yahoo... Ill have to google what that is. J/K, only for my old email address, for junk mail subscriptions.

Does anyone still use yahoo for anything besides looking at email?

Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 5, 2015)

Soulforged666 said:


> Yahoo... Ill have to google what that is. J/K, only for my old email address, for junk mail subscriptions.
> 
> Does anyone still use yahoo for anything besides looking at email?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)

Click to collapse





Yes, yahoo answers for comedy



Otherwise, I use Microsoft by choice as my main stuff, and google for throwaway stuff or for android.



You?


----------



## Soulforged666 (Apr 5, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Yes, yahoo answers for comedy
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just email for the throwaway junk. Although I have 4 google accounts, 4 yahoo accounts, 1 att email, 1 comcast email from when I had comcast and 1 work email. So I guess I have a lot of emails... 11 active email accounts at least.

How many email accounts do you have?

Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)


----------



## ShapesBlue (Apr 5, 2015)

Soulforged666 said:


> Just email for the throwaway junk. Although I have 4 google accounts, 4 yahoo accounts, 1 att email, 1 comcast email from when I had comcast and 1 work email. So I guess I have a lot of emails... 11 active email accounts at least.
> 
> How many email accounts do you have?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)

Click to collapse



7 or 8 lol 

How many email accounts do you actually use? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Soulforged666 (Apr 5, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> 7 or 8 lol
> 
> How many email accounts do you actually use?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



I actually use them all. For different purposes. Shopping, job searching, newsletters, bills, family, friends, work, etc...

Do you use all your emails?

Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 5, 2015)

Soulforged666 said:


> Just email for the throwaway junk. Although I have 4 google accounts, 4 yahoo accounts, 1 att email, 1 comcast email from when I had comcast and 1 work email. So I guess I have a lot of emails... 11 active email accounts at least.
> 
> How many email accounts do you have?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)

Click to collapse





Umm, working this out on the spot.



Microsoft, main



Google, secondary



Google, set up to receive scams*, also use it to set up throwaway stuff 

Exchange, school



Google, don't use, was gonna be to make money from stuff like swagbucks and inboxdollars, but don't feel like it anymore.



Ovi (Nokia) mail, to contact Nokia to fix my phone (years ago)



May consider getting a domain for another account, or more



*specifically, to annoy and distract them



Is it possible to have too many email accounts?


----------



## Soulforged666 (Apr 5, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Umm, working this out on the spot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont think so. Like the to annoy and distract. Lol

Same...

Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)


----------



## ShapesBlue (Apr 5, 2015)

Soulforged666 said:


> I dont think so. Like the to annoy and distract. Lol
> 
> Same...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)

Click to collapse



Yea because after awhile it's just pointless 

What's your favorite search engine besides Google? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 5, 2015)

Soulforged666 said:


> I dont think so.
> 
> Same...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)

Click to collapse





Nah, not if there all free



ShapesBlue said:


> Yea because after awhile it's just pointless
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Bing or duckduckgo 



What is more important to you, calls/texts, or emails?


----------



## Soulforged666 (Apr 5, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Umm, working this out on the spot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dont forget every gmail account you open also goves you 15gigs of free storage.







Jesse72 said:


> Nah, not if there all free
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Emails. Could care less about phone calls. But txts are ok they are glorfied email.

Would you get a plan with a carrier if it was just data, and phone and txt would be per use?

Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)


----------



## karandpr (Apr 5, 2015)

...I have prepaid anyway ... Everything is per use. Though I can sign up for monthly data... or text(never)

Will you be watching Furious 7 ?


----------



## Soulforged666 (Apr 5, 2015)

karandpr said:


> ...I have prepaid anyway ... Everything is per use. Though I can sign up for monthly data... or text(never)
> 
> Will you be watching Furious 7 ?

Click to collapse



#e!! YEAH!!

Loved all of them but Tokyo Drift...

Same

Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)


----------



## ShapesBlue (Apr 5, 2015)

karandpr said:


> ...I have prepaid anyway ... Everything is per use. Though I can sign up for monthly data... or text(never)
> 
> Will you be watching Furious 7 ?

Click to collapse



At some point in the future but not in theaters no 

Same 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Apr 5, 2015)

At some point next week...in theaters .....

Will you be watching Avengers in theatre ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Apr 5, 2015)

karandpr said:


> At some point next week...in theaters .....
> 
> Will you be watching Avengers in theatre ?

Click to collapse



Probably not no, but once it comes out on dvd/blu ray I will 

Same 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Apr 5, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Probably not no, but once it comes out on dvd/blu ray I will
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Probably on first or second day ...Too lazy to get a DVD , I don't even have a working DVD drive. ...

Working on a project alone or in a group ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Apr 5, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Probably on first or second day ...Too lazy to get a DVD , I don't even have a working DVD drive. ...
> 
> Working on a project alone or in a group ?

Click to collapse



Depends on the situation, working in a group possibly 

What was the last newer movie you watched? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 6, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Depends on the situation, working in a group possibly
> 
> What was the last newer movie you watched?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse





Kingsman: The secret service.



Where are my fellow morons.....I mean, posters in this thread?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 6, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Kingsman: The secret service.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are my fellow morons.....I mean, posters in this thread?

Click to collapse



Excuse me?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 6, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





No



Why?


----------



## asilleus (Apr 6, 2015)

ok


----------



## danishaznita (Apr 6, 2015)

asilleus said:


> ok

Click to collapse











Jesse72 said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> Why?

Click to collapse



He farted .

What if you have time stop ability ? 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 6, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> He farted .
> 
> What if you have time stop ability ?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse





I would be really efficient at getting to places.





asilleus said:


> ok

Click to collapse





No it's not



Should food and other essentials be free?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 6, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I would be really efficient at getting to places.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No.
Why?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 6, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> No.
> Why?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





Cause we need them to survive.



What would happen if you were too poor to buy food?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 6, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Cause we need them to survive.
> 
> 
> 
> What would happen if you were too poor to buy food?

Click to collapse



Then I'd get money from Centrelink
What would you do?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 6, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Then I'd get money from Centrelink
> What would you do?

Click to collapse





Rely on my generous friends and family.



Should there be welfare quarantining?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 6, 2015)

What's that?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 7, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> What's that?

Click to collapse





Allowing a portion of your welfare (generally 70%) to only be used at certain shops for certain items for stuff like food, clothes, toiletries etc.

So?


----------



## Soulforged666 (Apr 7, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Allowing a portion of your welfare (generally 70%) to only be used at certain shops for certain items for stuff like food, clothes, toiletries etc.
> 
> So?

Click to collapse



I think one should definitely be limited with what welfare can be used to purchased. I am tired of seeing people get out of oversized Cadillac SUVs with oversized low profile tires then going in a store to buy their groceries with their welfare check. Even if the car was purchased before they needed welfare they could have sold it and used the money on something more useful... sorry bout the rant.

Anyone else tired of seeing that?

Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)

---------- Post added at 01:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 AM ----------




Soulforged666 said:


> I think one should definitely be limited with what welfare can be used to purchased. I am tired of seeing people get out of oversized Cadillac SUVs with oversized low profile tires then going in a store to buy their groceries with their welfare check. Even if the car was purchased before they needed welfare they could have sold it and used the money on something more useful... sorry bout the rant.
> 
> 
> Maybe they could do like adoption to make sure the house is safe. and have a social worker show up at their house to see if they actually need welfare.
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 7, 2015)

Soulforged666 said:


> I think one should definitely be limited with what welfare can be used to purchased. I am tired of seeing people get out of oversized Cadillac SUVs with oversized low profile tires then going in a store to buy their groceries with their welfare check. Even if the car was purchased before they needed welfare they could have sold it and used the money on something more useful... sorry bout the rant.
> 
> Anyone else tired of seeing that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)

Click to collapse





I think everyone is, but here in straya most of its wasted on smokes and alcohol



What kind of people annoy you the most?


----------



## Soulforged666 (Apr 7, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I think everyone is, but here in straya most of its wasted on smokes and alcohol
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of people annoy you the most?

Click to collapse



Ignorant/selfish/pompous people annoy me the most.

You?

Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 7, 2015)

Soulforged666 said:


> Ignorant/selfish/pompous people annoy me the most.
> 
> You?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)

Click to collapse





Selfish and those who purposely annoy.



What's the best way to not get angry when root fails, for the 78,000th time?


----------



## Soulforged666 (Apr 7, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Selfish and those who purposely annoy.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the best way to not get angry when root fails, for the 78,000th time?

Click to collapse



Hmmm If the device is bricked with no hope of working, go out side have a drink light a bonfire and toss the device in.

What device are you having rooting issues with?

Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 7, 2015)

Soulforged666 said:


> Hmmm If the device is bricked with no hope of working, go out side have a drink light a bonfire and toss the device in.
> 
> What device are you having rooting issues with?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)

Click to collapse





Not bricked, just won't root



ZTE T815 

Here's my thread

Http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/how-to-root-mt6572-zte-telstra-tempo-t3063048



What's the best way to get a developer to work in a device I want?


----------



## Soulforged666 (Apr 7, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Not bricked, just won't root
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ill have to take a look at that thread.  The best way to get a developer to work on a device you have is to either donate a lot of money to them (not the best choice) or learn the codes and become a developer yourself.

What is your dream device? (Currently being produced)

Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 7, 2015)

Soulforged666 said:


> Ill have to take a look at that thread.  The best way to get a developer to work on a device you have is to either donate a lot of money to them (not the best choice) or learn the codes and become a developer yourself.
> 
> What is your dream device? (Currently being produced)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)

Click to collapse





Probably the galaxy S5. Might have to say Sony soon though. Note 4 is also appealing.



Do you think project ara will be able to create your ultimate phone?


----------



## Soulforged666 (Apr 7, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Probably the galaxy S5. Might have to say Sony soon though. Note 4 is also appealing.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think project ara will be able to create your ultimate phone?

Click to collapse



Nope not mine. The functionality is pretty cool but its not my type of phone.

Your talking about the Modular Phone right? If so ... Same.

Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 7, 2015)

Soulforged666 said:


> Nope not mine. The functionality is pretty cool but its not my type of phone.
> 
> Your talking about the Modular Phone right? If so ... Same.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)

Click to collapse





Maybe, I guess I'll see



What's your favourite phone, ever!


----------



## Soulforged666 (Apr 7, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Maybe, I guess I'll see
> 
> 
> 
> What's your favourite phone, ever!

Click to collapse



I would now have to say the Note 4. But Im probably a little partial. I studied all the phones available when I got mine and this was the winner hands down.

Same

Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 7, 2015)

Soulforged666 said:


> I would now have to say the Note 4. But Im probably a little partial. I studied all the phones available when I got mine and this was the winner hands down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





In terms of specs, I would agree that the note 4 is probably the most loaded.



I reckon though, based on the concept, the one plus one wins. And the iPhone I think was the most revolutionary.  I cant choose.



What (reasonable) features would you want in your ultimate phone?


----------



## Soulforged666 (Apr 7, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> In terms of specs, I would agree that the note 4 is probably the most loaded.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Removable large battery, storage expansion (like micro SD) 1080p screen, 4 gigs of RAM, oct core, and most important - Removeable Bloatware! 

What are your thoughts on the Galaxy 6?

I think the G6 edge is a waste personally. 

Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 7, 2015)

Soulforged666 said:


> Removable large battery, storage expansion (like micro SD) 1080p screen, 4 gigs of RAM, oct core, and most important - Removeable Bloatware!
> 
> What are your thoughts on the Galaxy 6?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Ok phone, but removed most of the stuff that attracted me to the S5.

Waterproof, micro SD, removable battery, all with top end specs and customisation. 

Now I don't see it as much better than a one plus one now.

The edge, gimmick, maybe showing off? Doesn't attract me at all, don't see it as a downside, but wouldn't pay extra for it.



What is a good alternative tablet to a nexus 7 at ~$100 price (new or second hand)?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Apr 7, 2015)

Not much good alternatives at that price range sadly. I still have my trusty galaxy tab 2 7.0 that works perfectly fine. That would be a good alternative but I would get a nexus over anything 


What version of Android is the best so far in your own opinion? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 7, 2015)

Soulforged666 said:


> I think the G6 edge is a waste personally.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)

Click to collapse




I agree. And also, I need a case that protects the phone, and I don't see how that's possible with the edge (not a flip case, they don't protect the phone
when it's open.)




Jesse72 said:


> Ok phone, but removed most of the stuff that attracted me to the S5.
> 
> Waterproof, micro SD, removable battery, all with top end specs and customisation.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 7 2013?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 7, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Nexus 7 2013?

Click to collapse





Thanks.......



Ultimate screen size?


----------



## vinay (Apr 7, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Thanks.......
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimate screen size?

Click to collapse




NO.


should i help jesse to get root.?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 7, 2015)

vinay said:


> NO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





YES! YES! YES!



was I helpful?


----------



## vinay (Apr 7, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> YES! YES! YES!
> 
> 
> 
> was I helpful?

Click to collapse



yep.


i wil check your thread.


why do you  buy cheap phones?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 7, 2015)

vinay said:


> yep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Cause I'm poor.



Do you think I could raise money on kickstarter for a good phone?


----------



## vinay (Apr 7, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Cause I'm poor.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I could raise money on kickstarter for a good phone?

Click to collapse



no only buy phones that are in buget.

but i should say insted of spending money on a chines you should pay for good one,s


how much you spend on phone,s in 5 years.


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 7, 2015)

vinay said:


> no only buy phones that are in buget.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





First phone (old Nokia), gift, lasted 3 years, wore out

Second phone (Nokia Lumia 520), $99, bought July, ear speaker stopped working, still use now

Third phone (this ZTE), $50, bought January, carry everywhere with Lumia, due to lack of storage. Want to put apps in SD, so need root.

Nexus 7, $130



Same


----------



## vinay (Apr 7, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> First phone (old Nokia), gift, lasted 3 years, wore out
> 
> Second phone (Nokia Lumia 520), $99, bought July, ear speaker stopped working, still use now
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



first intex aqua marvel $48.216 rooted after 3 years.?(i used it for one year still have it)
was so bad device i used it to know what is android

second karbonn a9* $80.36 rooted in one week(then hard bricked and got a replacment under warranty)
just bought it for better performance but by thime it got super slow.

samsung galaxy tab 3 lite $192.86 rooted after warranty ended (nothing more)
bought for watching video,s and playing games.

third sony xperia E3 $176.79 rooted after three months (this is my first device when i started developing kernel,s)
using as my best phone ever.


computer or laptop


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 7, 2015)

vinay said:


> computer or laptop

Click to collapse





Laptop



Same


----------



## Soulforged666 (Apr 7, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> First phone (old Nokia), gift, lasted 3 years, wore out
> 
> Second phone (Nokia Lumia 520), $99, bought July, ear speaker stopped working, still use now
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man... went through 3 phones in the past year alone... my wife did too. I would say about $2000...

mine: DROID RAZR, DROID MAXX, NOTE 4
Wife: DROID BIONIC, DROID MAXX, GALAXY S5

Same

Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 7, 2015)

Soulforged666 said:


> Man... went through 3 phones in the past year alone... my wife did too. I would say about $2000...
> 
> mine: DROID RAZR, DROID MAXX, NOTE 4
> Wife: DROID BIONIC, DROID MAXX, GALAXY S5
> ...

Click to collapse



$20
Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 7, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> $20
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





I am going to buy a note 4 clone later this week. I blame poor weather, boredom and gumtree. Read over 1,000 different ads.



Why was there such little posting on every forum I've been on today?


----------



## |>/\nte (Apr 7, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I am going to buy a note 4 clone later this week. I blame poor weather, boredom and gumtree. Read over 1,000 different ads.
> 
> 
> 
> Why was there such little posting on every forum I've been on today?

Click to collapse



Because people are either bored or you're bored or you somehow end up in forums with small activity.

Does white (as a color) kills display pixels faster than other colors? (heard that it uses all the energy that pixels can offer)


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 7, 2015)

Sorry, I meant $220
Idk

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 7, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Sorry, I many $220
> Idk
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





Neither do I.



Linux or Windows 7 or Windows 8.1?


----------



## vinay (Apr 7, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Neither do I.
> 
> 
> 
> Linux or Windows 7 or Windows 8.1?

Click to collapse



windows and linux dual boot.


which linux os you link to have on your lappy.


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 7, 2015)

vinay said:


> windows and linux dual boot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I have Ubuntu as my Linux distro, because I'm new to Linux, and it's the most common and a good spot to start learning.



Windows 7 or 8.1?


----------



## |>/\nte (Apr 7, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I have Ubuntu as my Linux distro, because I'm new to Linux, and it's the most common and a good spot to start learning.
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 7 or 8.1?

Click to collapse



Windows 7 FTW.

Same question.


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 7, 2015)

|>/\nte said:


> Windows 7 FTW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





8.1. Takes some getting used to, but I love it. Suits my touchscreen laptop perfectly. At one stage, I had my phone, tablet and laptop all running it. I felt like a Microsoft ad lol



What's your username mean?


----------



## |>/\nte (Apr 7, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> 8.1. Takes some getting used to, but I love it. Suits my touchscreen laptop perfectly. At one stage, I had my phone, tablet and laptop all running it. I felt like a Microsoft ad lol
> 
> 
> 
> What's your username mean?

Click to collapse



The infamous demon killer and badass hero, Dante (from devil may cry games).

Chrome, habit browser or uc mini?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 7, 2015)

|>/\nte said:


> The infamous demon killer and badass hero, Dante (from devil may cry games).
> 
> Chrome, habit browser or uc mini?

Click to collapse





Opera mini, and chrome for when you need it. Prefer opera to chrome on pc too.



favourite car brand?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 7, 2015)

Tesla..

Fire magic or dark magic ?


----------



## vinay (Apr 7, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Tesla..
> 
> Fire magic or dark magic ?

Click to collapse



fake magic


what do you know about tesla (i mean NIkola Tesla scientist not car)


----------



## karandpr (Apr 7, 2015)

vinay said:


> fake magic
> 
> 
> what do you know about tesla (i mean NIkola Tesla scientist not car)

Click to collapse



It's called Illusion ....It's a pretty pointless magic skill to have ....
Tesla had a mean mustache ...

What do you know about Hermes ?


----------



## vinay (Apr 7, 2015)

karandpr said:


> It's called Illusion ....It's a pretty pointless magic skill to have ....
> 
> Tesla had a mean mustache ...
> 
> What do you know about Hermes ?

Click to collapse



are you taking about this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermes

yes or no


----------



## karandpr (Apr 7, 2015)

Nah... thats what wiki knows,.....Humans have not yet achieved complete neural network sentience..

Will you prefer having your brains removed and closed in a jar to achieve immortality ?


----------



## vinay (Apr 7, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nah... thats what wiki knows,.....Humans have not yet achieved complete neural network sentience..
> 
> Will you prefer having your brains removed and closed in a jar to achieve immortality ?

Click to collapse



no.

what do you think about Ernestine,s brain is closed in a lab(and removed from head without permission)


----------



## karandpr (Apr 7, 2015)

Have fun reading this ...
http://ernestineshepherd.net

Where can I get human volunteers for my experiment on immortality ?


----------



## vinay (Apr 7, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Have fun reading this ...
> http://ernestineshepherd.net
> 
> Where can I get human volunteers for my experiment on immortality ?

Click to collapse



ive seen her on t.v
@Jesse72 is ready i am sure

what do you thing jesse will or not


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 7, 2015)

vinay said:


> ive seen her on t.v
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Dunno, what are the side effects, and the 'possible damages compensation'?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 7, 2015)

@Jesse72 is already in my lab waiting to be experimented .."Insert evil scientist cackle"

Should I transplant Jesse's brain in a crocodile ?


----------



## vinay (Apr 7, 2015)

karandpr said:


> @Jesse72 is already in my lab waiting to be experimented .."Insert evil scientist cackle"
> 
> Should I transplant Jesse's brain in a crocodile ?

Click to collapse



yeah why not.

i was waiting for this day.

what should we name that croc


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 7, 2015)

vinay said:


> yeah why not.
> 
> i was waiting for this day.
> 
> what should we name that croc

Click to collapse





Something amazing, because it now has an amazing brain.



Why can't I tell I'm being experimented on? How much of an evil scientist is this Karan bloke?


----------



## vinay (Apr 7, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Something amazing, because it now has an amazing brain.
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't I tell I'm being experimented on? How much of an evil scientist is this Karan bloke?

Click to collapse



karan is the most evil scientist ever found in this universe.

is karan planed to stop developing and start exparementing.


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 7, 2015)

vinay said:


> karan is the most evil scientist ever found in this universe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Maybe both. He's probably overclocking my brain now, since he rooted it. 



How is @vinay involved?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 7, 2015)

Why would I name the croc...he will be the same @Jesse72 we love and cherish ...Except with stronger jaws ....


Will Jesse eat me after I pull such exciting stuff ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 7, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Why would I name the croc...he will be the same @Jesse72 we love and cherish ...Except with stronger jaws ....
> 
> 
> Will Jesse eat me after I pull such exciting stuff ?

Click to collapse





Only if there's bugs/glitches in the work you did on me.



Did you really mean the 'love and cherish part'?


----------



## vinay (Apr 7, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Maybe both. He's probably overclocking my brain now, since he rooted it.
> 
> 
> 
> How is @vinay involved?

Click to collapse



i am the one who found a suitable croc for your brain. 

it was really hard to find croc which can handel 5000ghz brain.

did jesse already overclocked his brain.


----------



## karandpr (Apr 7, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Only if there's bugs/glitches in the work you did on me.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really mean the 'love and cherish part'?

Click to collapse



Yep... I like everyone in this thread ...even androidfreak70 and Stuart Little...

On a side note ,all my development is a part of experiment. Hell ,most of thread start with [Experimental][It will nuke your device]...No fun in development ,if you can't innovate ...

Who will be my next volunteer for my evil exploits ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 7, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yep... I like everyone in this thread ...even androidfreak70 and Stuart Little...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Dunno, where's shapesblue? Or is he too valuable?


----------



## vinay (Apr 7, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yep... I like everyone in this thread ...even androidfreak70 and Stuart Little...
> 
> On a side note ,all my development is a part of experiment. Hell ,most of thread start with [Experimental][It will nuke your device]...No fun in development ,if you can't innovate ...
> 
> Who will be my next volunteer for my evil exploits ?

Click to collapse



as i seen jesse got better stronger jaws i think i am ready for experement.

when should we start.

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------




Jesse72 said:


> Dunno, where's shapesblue? Or is he too valuable?

Click to collapse



he is not valuable he is price less.


which is best bootanimation for my brain.


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 7, 2015)

vinay said:


> which is best bootanimation for my brain.

Click to collapse





The one with the cow dancing in a pink tutu.



Do we need to remove any bloatware?


----------



## vinay (Apr 7, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> The one with the cow dancing in a pink tutu.
> 
> 
> 
> Do we need to remove any bloatware?

Click to collapse



Yeah.

Nightmare.apk


Same.

Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 7, 2015)

vinay said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Nightmare.apk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





com.trollharmlessnoobsonxda.fun



Last checks?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 7, 2015)

Removed all school junk from Jesse brains...Now his brain only contains info related to internet memes and cows ...

Will Jesse become a bi -pedal croc and call himself leatherhead ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 7, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Removed all school junk from Jesse brains...Now his brain only contains info related to internet memes and cows ...
> 
> Will Jesse become a bi -pedal croc and call himself leatherhead ?

Click to collapse





Wait for the software to kick in, it's only recently been loaded.



Did you flash the become awesome developer app suite?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 7, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Wait for the software to kick in, it's only recently been loaded.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you flash the become awesome developer app suite?

Click to collapse



Yes....Can't you see that I am Orange instead of Green ...

What should be my next XDA project in May ?


----------



## vinay (Apr 7, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Wait for the software to kick in, it's only recently been loaded.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you flash the become awesome developer app suite?

Click to collapse



I flashed cwm-flashable zip of com.kernel-development.beginners

Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 7, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yes....Can't you see that I am Orange instead of Green ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Root, recovery, custom roms for the ZTE T815.



Do you think a phablet is a suitable tablet replacement?


----------



## vinay (Apr 7, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yes....Can't you see that I am Orange instead of Green ...
> 
> What should be my next XDA project in May ?

Click to collapse



Make new android oprator system based on aosp better than cm.

Can you do this or not.

Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't want to do it... It's called cookie cutting ,which I strongly detest ....

Powerpuff girls or TMNT ?*


----------



## vinay (Apr 7, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Root, recovery, custom roms for the ZTE T815.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think a phablet is a suitable tablet replacement?

Click to collapse



Depend on who you are.

Is jesse wanted all recognised develop,s to develop for his device.


Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------




karandpr said:


> I don't want to do it... It's called cookie cutting ,which I strongly detest ....
> 
> Powerpuff girls or TMNT ?*

Click to collapse



Pwerppuff


Google or cynogen inc.

Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 7, 2015)

vinay said:


> Is jesse wanted all recognised develop,s to develop for his device.

Click to collapse





Of course!





vinay said:


> Google or cynogen inc.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





I honestly don't mind where cyanogen is going. I agree its pretty rude though.



Would you rather future cyanogen or IOS?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 7, 2015)

Google....iOS ...

HD or SD  ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 7, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Google....iOS ...
> 
> HD or SD  ?

Click to collapse





SD, less battery drain, and my eyes aren't super trained to look for quality.



Internal or SD?


----------



## vinay (Apr 7, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> SD, less battery drain, and my eyes aren't super trained to look for quality.
> 
> 
> 
> Internal or SD?

Click to collapse



SD

2ghz dual core or 1ghz quard core.

Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Apr 7, 2015)

Depends on chipset  . 

Should we stop bothering @Jesse72 at 2-30 am ?


----------



## vinay (Apr 7, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Depends on chipset  .
> 
> Should we stop bothering @Jesse72 at 2-30 am ?

Click to collapse



Yeah but you bothered him again.

Same.

Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 7, 2015)

vinay said:


> Yeah but you bothered him again.
> 
> Same.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It's already morning now
What did @karandpr do to make his phone factory reset?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jamsblast (Apr 7, 2015)

Alien stuff idk
What is the new codename for android?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 8, 2015)

jamsblast said:


> Alien stuff idk
> What is the new codename for android?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=57158890

What to you think it'll be?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 8, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=57158890
> 
> What to you think it'll be?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





Mandarin, aimed at Asian customers ?



Same


----------



## jamsblast (Apr 8, 2015)

Merengue 
And what do you think about OxigenOS from One Plus?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 8, 2015)

jamsblast said:


> Merengue
> And what do you think about OxigenOS from One Plus?

Click to collapse





Reserve my judgement until I try it.



Same


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 8, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Reserve my judgement until I try it.
> 
> 
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Look, it's a good improvement to stock, but if I had the phone, I'd keep with cm12s.

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Apr 8, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> It's already morning now
> What did @karandpr do to make his phone factory reset?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Tried to summon an old one ....

Where is everyone ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Apr 8, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Tried to summon an old one ....
> 
> Where is everyone ?

Click to collapse



Working like always, it's either working or sleeping here 

Is anyone into mortal kombat here? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Prasad98 (Apr 8, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Working like always, it's either working or sleeping here
> 
> Is anyone into mortal kombat here?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Played mortal kombat like 5 years ago.... 

Favorite food ? ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Apr 8, 2015)

Prasad98 said:


> Played mortal kombat like 5 years ago....
> 
> Favorite food ? ?

Click to collapse



Toss up between Italian and pizza

There's a new mortal kombat coming out  next week 

Do you enjoy listening to the rain? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 8, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Toss up between Italian and pizza
> 
> There's a new mortal kombat coming out  next week
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Yes, if its not windy. I HATE wind.



Least favourite weather? Heat, cold, wind, rain etc


----------



## vinay (Apr 8, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Yes, if its not windy. I HATE wind.
> 
> 
> 
> Least favourite weather? Heat, cold, wind, rain etc

Click to collapse



wind and rail


gator or croc


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 8, 2015)

vinay said:


> wind and rail
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Croc. Go straya!



Same


----------



## vinay (Apr 8, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Croc. Go straya!
> 
> 
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



alien croc


watch online videos or download videos


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 8, 2015)

vinay said:


> alien croc
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Online at home, download for anywhere else.



Favourite phone you ever owned?


----------



## vinay (Apr 8, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Online at home, download for anywhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite phone you ever owned?

Click to collapse



xperia E3


same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Apr 8, 2015)

vinay said:


> xperia E3
> 
> 
> same

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 but I've only had 3 so far but this is fat my favorite

Same 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## vinay (Apr 8, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Nexus 5 but I've only had 3 so far but this is fat my favorite
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Xperia E3 



How to edit. .9.png in photoshoap.

Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 8, 2015)

vinay said:


> Xperia E3
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





What is this mysterious photoshoap?


----------



## vinay (Apr 8, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> What is this mysterious photoshoap?

Click to collapse



Wrong spelling.

Photoshop.
(adobe photoshop)


Adaun how to edit. 9.png in photoshop.

Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 8, 2015)

vinay said:


> Wrong spelling.
> 
> Photoshop.
> (adobe photoshop)
> ...

Click to collapse





What is adaun?


----------



## vinay (Apr 8, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> What is adaun?

Click to collapse



why my mobile always type them incorrectly.
i actually typed again.
no i am on my lappy


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 8, 2015)

vinay said:


> why my mobile always type them incorrectly.
> i actually typed again.
> no i am on my lappy

Click to collapse





Am I doing a good job at being purposely annoying? I blame my mum being a teacher for my actions.


----------



## vinay (Apr 8, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Am I doing a good job at being purposely annoying? I blame my mum being a teacher for my actions.

Click to collapse



my mum is also a teacher. so i blame it on you.


what is your openion on this.


----------



## karandpr (Apr 8, 2015)

My opinion is Jesse looks cool in corduroys....

Will there be a MDK sequel involving a mad doc ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 9, 2015)

karandpr said:


> My opinion is Jesse looks cool in corduroys....

Click to collapse





Aww, thanks.



Do I now have to give you a compliment?


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 9, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Aww, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I now have to give you a compliment?

Click to collapse



no. 

Mad Max or Fast and Furious?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 9, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> no.
> 
> Mad Max or Fast and Furious?

Click to collapse





Both! I love cars and car movies.



Favourite genre of movie?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 9, 2015)

Over the Top

Is that even a genre ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 9, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Over the Top
> 
> Is that even a genre ?

Click to collapse





I guess its a sub-genre



Hard or soft burritos?


----------



## Giammysz (Apr 9, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I guess its a sub-genre
> 
> 
> 
> Hard or soft burritos?

Click to collapse



Soft


Why penguin don't fly?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 9, 2015)

Giammysz said:


> Soft
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Because other birds don't swim



What's your ultimate pet?


----------



## Soulforged666 (Apr 10, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Because other birds don't swim
> 
> 
> 
> What's your ultimate pet?

Click to collapse



Ducks swim.... ultimate pet is No Pet!!

What else floats on water?

Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 10, 2015)

A witch!

Who else gets that reference?

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does


----------



## USBhost (Apr 10, 2015)

Raccoonuman said:


> A witch!
> 
> Who else gets that reference?
> 
> Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does

Click to collapse



from a program that you watch...

replied to telepathic address "UmFjY29vbnVtYW4K" from the non existent computing cloud


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 10, 2015)

You didn't ask a question (it's Monty Python BTW)

Waaaiiiiit... Why did I answer a question from 1970?

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## USBhost (Apr 10, 2015)

Raccoonuman said:


> You didn't ask a question (it's Monty Python BTW)
> 
> Waaaiiiiit... Why did I answer a question from 1970?
> 
> Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.

Click to collapse



OK then what is UmFjY29vbnVtYW4K decrypted
I used openssl


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 10, 2015)

IDK because I don't have a full computer with me at the moment and I don't feel like trying to find a good method of decryption on Android.

How much dirt is in a hole that is 4 meters by 4 meters by 6 meters and is spherical on the bottom two meters?

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## USBhost (Apr 10, 2015)

@Raccoonuman

to put your mind at ease this is what i did

echo "Raccoonuman" | openssl enc -base64


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 10, 2015)

USBhost said:


> @Raccoonuman
> 
> to put your mind at ease this is what i did
> 
> echo "Raccoonuman" | openssl enc -base64

Click to collapse



Oh hehe lol

BUT ANYWAY... Who would win in a game of golf: the 49ers or the red sox?

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## vinay (Apr 10, 2015)

Raccoonuman said:


> Oh hehe lol
> 
> BUT ANYWAY... Who would win in a game of golf: the 49ers or the red sox?
> 
> Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.

Click to collapse



match draw.


echo question > /internet/http/:/xda/server/answeraquestion,thenaskone

is this how we ask question,s using terminal

---------- Post added at 01:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 PM ----------




USBhost said:


> OK then what is UmFjY29vbnVtYW4K decrypted
> I used openssl

Click to collapse



it say,s Raccoonuman
after decoding.

EDIT

my question

d2hhdCBpcyB5b3VyIGZhdm9yaXRlIHZpZGVvIGdhbWUK


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 10, 2015)

vinay said:


> d2hhdCBpcyB5b3VyIGZhdm9yaXRlIHZpZGVvIGdhbWUK

Click to collapse





I'm more likely to decipher the Chinese on my new phone than that. And all i know is that Chinese is named after a fruit that is the exact shade of their skin after being unprotected in the harsh Aussie sun for 3 hours.



Favourite citrus?


----------



## vinay (Apr 10, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I'm more likely to decipher the Chinese on my new phone than that. And all i know is that Chinese is named after a fruit that is the exact shade of their skin after being unprotected in the harsh Aussie sun for 3 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite citrus?

Click to collapse



that was encoded question.

i don,t know wahat is citrus

what is citrus?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 10, 2015)

vinay said:


> that was encoded question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





A variety of fruit

Lemon, orange, lime, mandarin, all citrus



Soooooo?


----------



## vinay (Apr 10, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> A variety of fruit
> 
> Lemon, orange, lime, mandarin, all citrus
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



in my area there are three available i like orange in all of three.


same?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 10, 2015)

Lemons... Especially when I get to squirt it...

Favourite dog breed?


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 10, 2015)

I just looked up "citrus" on Wikipedia and wow, I knew there were many but I didn't knew there were that many! Speaking just from experience though, I'd have to say the lemon because it tastes the best with miracle berries.

Who else knows about miracle berries?http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synsepalum_dulcificum

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 10, 2015)

Raccoonuman said:


> I just looked up "citrus" on Wikipedia and wow, I knew there were many but I didn't knew there were that many! Speaking just from experience though, I'd have to say the lemon because it tastes the best with miracle berries.
> 
> Who else knows about miracle berries?http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synsepalum_dulcificum
> 
> Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.

Click to collapse





Not me



Same


----------



## karandpr (Apr 11, 2015)

Nope..

Do you want to get the pope hat for lulz ?


----------



## vinay (Apr 11, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nope..
> 
> Do you want to get the pope hat for lulz ?

Click to collapse



no

can you help me here => http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-e3/help/unbable-to-add-governor-t3078751

why you guy,s stopped taking about croc,s and gator,s


----------



## karandpr (Apr 11, 2015)

Since Jesse was missing ...

Should we start discussing durarara and baccano since @USBhost was here ?


----------



## vinay (Apr 11, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Since Jesse was missing ...
> 
> Should we start discussing durarara and baccano since @USBhost was here ?

Click to collapse



yeah why not.


----------



## karandpr (Apr 11, 2015)

Alright....

Izaya vs Firo........ Who wins ?


----------



## vinay (Apr 11, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Alright....
> 
> Izaya vs Firo........ Who wins ?

Click to collapse



draw. (no one win,s no one loses)


same.


----------



## karandpr (Apr 11, 2015)

Izaya wins since he is izaya...even though firo is immortal...

Favourite dog breed?


----------



## vinay (Apr 11, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Izaya wins since he is izaya...even though firo is immortal...
> 
> Favourite dog breed?

Click to collapse



i don,t know it is a bread or what but i will say pug


favorite living being on earth.


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 11, 2015)

Giammysz said:


> Soft
> 
> 
> Why penguin don't fly?

Click to collapse



What do you mean? Penguins fly. On April fools at BBC. https://youtu.be/9dfWzp7rYR4


vinay said:


> i don,t know it is a bread or what but i will say pug
> 
> 
> favorite living being on earth.

Click to collapse



Humans


----------



## karandpr (Apr 11, 2015)

Lesser pandas

Otters or eagles


----------



## USBhost (Apr 11, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Izaya wins since he is izaya...even though firo is immortal...
> 
> Favourite dog breed?

Click to collapse



bark bread


which two people got the wine
Then became inmortal


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 11, 2015)

USBhost said:


> bark bread
> 
> 
> which two people got the wine
> Then became inmortal

Click to collapse



Jesse and Karan
Am I right?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 11, 2015)

Not really...Isaac and miria ....Jesse might be Isaac in disguise though...

What should I do to kill boredom ?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 12, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Not really...Isaac and miria ....Jesse might be Isaac in disguise though...
> 
> What should I do to kill boredom ?

Click to collapse



Well, wine on Ubuntu doesn't work to well.
Don't kill it, just avoid it.
Windows 8 or ReactOS?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 12, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Not really...Isaac and miria ....Jesse might be Isaac in disguise though...
> 
> What should I do to kill boredom ?

Click to collapse



You got it! Isaac and miria 

Watch anime

What is the way of us?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 12, 2015)

Who knows ...

Will there be food ?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 13, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Who knows ...
> 
> Will there be food ?

Click to collapse



No, you'll starve

?


----------



## jrc2 (Apr 13, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> No, you'll starve
> 
> ?

Click to collapse



You didnt post a question. 

Why is the sky blue?


----------



## ShadowLea (Apr 13, 2015)

jrc2 said:


> You didnt post a question.
> 
> Why is the sky blue?

Click to collapse



Because the air molecules scatter the blue light, which consists of shorter, smaller waves, more than the other colours in the spectrum. We only see a colour when it is not let through. The shorter waves of the spectrum (blues) are weaker, and thus more easily absorbed and reflected by the air molecules, while the longer waves (reds) pass through. The shorter waves(blue) bounce off the molecules instead of passing through, thus enabling us to see the colour blue. 

What's the first food you think of right now? 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulforged666 (Apr 13, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Because the air molecules scatter the blue light, which consists of shorter, smaller waves, more than the other colours in the spectrum. We only see a colour when it is not let through. The shorter waves of the spectrum (blues) are weaker, and thus more easily absorbed and reflected by the air molecules, while the longer waves (reds) pass through. The shorter waves(blue) bounce off the molecules instead of passing through, thus enabling us to see the colour blue.
> 
> What's the first food you think of right now?
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Beer!

How old were you when you got drunk the first time?

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vinay (Apr 13, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Because the air molecules scatter the blue light, which consists of shorter, smaller waves, more than the other colours in the spectrum. We only see a colour when it is not let through. The shorter waves of the spectrum (blues) are weaker, and thus more easily absorbed and reflected by the air molecules, while the longer waves (reds) pass through. The shorter waves(blue) bounce off the molecules instead of passing through, thus enabling us to see the colour blue.
> 
> What's the first food you think of right now?
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



milk



is thare any multiverse.

---------- Post added at 08:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 AM ----------




Soulforged666 said:


> Beer!
> 
> How old were you when you got drunk the first time?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



never.



is beer a food.


----------



## USBhost (Apr 13, 2015)

vinay said:


> milk
> 
> 
> 
> is thare any multiverse.

Click to collapse



Yes not this one


What world line are we in?


----------



## vinay (Apr 13, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Yes not this one
> 
> 
> What world line are we in?

Click to collapse



the one we are already in.


anybody named them.


----------



## USBhost (Apr 13, 2015)

vinay said:


> the one we are already in.
> 
> 
> anybody named them.

Click to collapse



Yes someone


Is this a dream?


----------



## vinay (Apr 13, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Yes someone
> 
> 
> Is this a dream?

Click to collapse



from my side if it were dream it must be mine.

if we are dreaming the whole universe then who we are?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 13, 2015)

vinay said:


> from my side if it were dream it must be mine.
> 
> if we are dreaming the whole universe then who we are?

Click to collapse



the Internet


If we're the internet then what speed are we


----------



## Soulforged666 (Apr 13, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Yes someone
> 
> 
> Is this a dream?

Click to collapse



That all depends on the eye of the beholder.







vinay said:


> milk
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course beer is a food its definitely filling! 

Is hindsight really 20/20?


----------



## vinay (Apr 13, 2015)

USBhost said:


> the Internet
> 
> 
> If we're the internet then what speed are we

Click to collapse



nothing can go faster than light that mean speed of internet is the speed of light.

we can,t go faster than light cause our internet can,t generate data faster than light.

should we covert xda-developers xda-scientists.


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 13, 2015)

vinay said:


> nothing can go faster than light that mean speed of internet is the speed of light.
> 
> we can,t go faster than light cause our internet can,t generate data faster than light.
> 
> should we covert xda-developers xda-scientists.

Click to collapse





Nah



Is it possible to install apks without browser or file explorer?


----------



## vinay (Apr 13, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Nah
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to install apks without browser or file explorer?

Click to collapse



yes.


with adb


why is universe dark even tho it,s full of star,s


----------



## USBhost (Apr 13, 2015)

vinay said:


> nothing can go faster than light that mean speed of internet is the speed of light.
> 
> we can,t go faster than light cause our internet can,t generate data faster than light.
> 
> should we covert xda-developers xda-scientists.

Click to collapse



...




Jesse72 said:


> Nah
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to install apks without browser or file explorer?

Click to collapse



Yes adb...


But if we can't go faster than light then
We can't be the internet
We must be something else
What can we be?


----------



## vinay (Apr 13, 2015)

USBhost said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i can,t think of something that we could be.



how to make wormholes bigger so i can go through them to any time i like.(timetraveling)


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 13, 2015)

USBhost said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Amazing! At least, that's what I am.



What are you?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 13, 2015)

vinay said:


> i can,t think of something that we could be.
> 
> 
> 
> how to make wormholes bigger so i can go through them to any time i like.(timetraveling)

Click to collapse



Read on John Titor



Jesse72 said:


> Amazing! At least, that's what I am.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you?

Click to collapse



We don't really know
Its up to... Something ...
To think or what to do to know what
Something is??


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 13, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Read on John Titor
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Dunno, don't care



Is this philosophy or xda?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 13, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Dunno, don't care
> 
> 
> 
> Is this philosophy or xda?

Click to collapse



To know is what I know in what I know
To say what I know then only then we can know what the 
answer is that's if what I know is but if its not then
Its what you know but if that's not it then one of the two will be the 
answer? So what's the answer?


----------



## vinay (Apr 13, 2015)

USBhost said:


> To know is what I know in what I know
> To say what I know then only then we can know what the
> answer is that's if what I know is but if its not then
> Its what you know but if that's not it then one of the two will be the
> answer? So what's the answer?

Click to collapse



Answer is Out if my mind.



Let's talk about extraterrestrial,s.


----------



## USBhost (Apr 13, 2015)

vinay said:


> Answer is Out if my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's talk about extraterrestrial,s.

Click to collapse



area 51 is real but not there

What happened to it?


----------



## vinay (Apr 13, 2015)

USBhost said:


> area 51 is real but not there
> 
> What happened to it?

Click to collapse



I don't know. But i have listened that they have whole base underground were extraterrestrial, s and human,s are working together on some sort of project. And there are many more places but areia 51 got popular.


Do you think grey alien,s are not alien,s but human,s from future that are evolved.


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 13, 2015)

Honestly thinking that those kinds of "grey" aliens exist is selfish in nature. We have no clue what kinds of special conditions that any extraterrestrial species had evolved under, and therefore have no way of knowing whether their appearance is even remotely humanoid.

If Area 51 is supposed to be secret, then why are there so many theories about it? That and illuminati.

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## USBhost (Apr 13, 2015)

vinay said:


> I don't know. But i have listened that they have whole base underground were extraterrestrial, s and human,s are working together on some sort of project. And there are many more places but areia 51 got popular.
> 
> 
> Do you think grey alien,s are not alien,s but human,s from future that are evolved.

Click to collapse



If there where evolved
And from the future 
Then when they came to the past then
The future would have changed

Then what is the present?


----------



## vinay (Apr 13, 2015)

USBhost said:


> If there where evolved
> And from the future
> Then when they came to the past then
> The future would have changed
> ...

Click to collapse



present is what we are seeing.


do you think if we time travel we go to a mirror universe. so if we make change it effect different universe.
(i mean universe do this to stop paradox)


----------



## USBhost (Apr 13, 2015)

vinay said:


> present is what we are seeing.
> 
> 
> do you think if we time travel we go to a mirror universe. so if we make change it effect different universe.
> (i mean universe do this to stop paradox)

Click to collapse



If so then there would also be mirror presents
For the individual person he would have his own present
But if true then there will be no present...
If false then we are in our own mirror universe 
With our own past and present but no future
But if one goes to the past a future is made
If one changes the past then it becomes his present
With no future because of the future he came is no longer there

Would a paradox still happen?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 13, 2015)

Nope...timeline will fork and thin out...

Are we on prime time line?


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 13, 2015)

We only go into a different universe in the same way that moving along the z axis (as opposed to x and y) changes the graph. If we think of time as merely a linear progression with but a single axis or dimension, then the concept of traveling backwards through it and changing events breaks down as a line once it is cannot change. If however we allow that line to have its own linear progression, then we can allow that line to change, thusly adding another temporal axis or dimension.

What do you think of the Terminator franchise?

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Apr 13, 2015)

I have seen a bit of terminator, but barely a full movie, so i cant really talk about it.

There's this girl, who would talk to me in a very friendly way, then all of a sudden won't even say hello to me but she's just staring at me the whole day, she won't take her eyes off me, and i am assured of that. 

What do i do?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 13, 2015)

Mokiwipeout said:


> I have seen a bit of terminator, but barely a full movie, so i cant really talk about it.
> 
> There's this girl, who would talk to me in a very friendly way, then all of a sudden won't even say hello to me but she's just staring at me the whole day, she won't take her eyes off me, and i am assured of that.
> 
> What do i do?

Click to collapse





Ask her out. Maybe she's into you but shy, and can't stand being with you because you so attractive.



Toyota or Nissan?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 13, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Ask her out. Maybe she's into you but shy, and can't stand being with you because you so attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> Toyota or Nissan?

Click to collapse



I like Nissan. 

Android or Windows?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 13, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> I like Nissan.
> 
> Android or Windows?

Click to collapse



Windows definitely (sarcastic)

What's all these new people doing in this thread? I'm starting to feel like an outsider.

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 13, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Windows definitely (sarcastic)
> 
> What's all these new people doing in this thread? I'm starting to feel like an outsider.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



May be, New People Like me to wanna like You (SM) at XDA Forum.

MIUI 5 or MIUI 6


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 13, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> May be, New People Like me to wanna like You (SM) at XDA Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Only tried MIUI once, didn't like it. Dunno which version, but I think it was based on kitkat.



Favourite custom rom?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 13, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Only tried MIUI once, didn't like it. Dunno which version, but I think it was based on kitkat.
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite custom rom?

Click to collapse



MIUI 6 is a Make up off Kitkat version.

My Favourite custom rom is MOkee .

   what would be the Best Smartphone in 2015???  (only Android Based)


----------



## karandpr (Apr 13, 2015)

Samsung HTC LG Sony G4 Z4 S6 M9

Where is that half croc @Jesse72 ?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 13, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Windows definitely (sarcastic)
> 
> What's all these new people doing in this thread? I'm starting to feel like an outsider.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What you feel like an outsider
But your not. Your a fellow Conrad 
Of XDA so no one is an outsider 

I'm not new but just started to
Talk here



So who here does not like apple?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 13, 2015)

USBhost said:


> What you feel like an outsider
> But your not. Your a fellow Conrad
> Of XDA so no one is an outsider
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't like Apple (iOS Phone). 

Which One is Best iOS or Android?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 13, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> I don't like Apple (iOS Phone).
> 
> Which One is Best iOS or Android?

Click to collapse



Android... Man!!!


IOS is @#$%&-+*"':;!?()

Apple is the dark side
Android is the light 

So what are you not thinking 
Of not now?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 13, 2015)

Spiderman in a mystery machine ...

Do you read/watch assassination classroom ?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 13, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Spiderman in a mystery machine ...
> 
> Do you read/watch assassination classroom ?

Click to collapse



I was going to


Is it good


----------



## karandpr (Apr 13, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> It's already morning now
> What did @karandpr do to make his phone factory reset?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





USBhost said:


> I was going to
> 
> 
> Is it good

Click to collapse



Yes it is ....Koro Sensei and Karma are awesome ....

Favorite anime ?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 13, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yes it is ....Koro Sensei and Karma are awesome ....
> 
> Favorite anime ?

Click to collapse



Hmm that's so hard
There so many

I will go with 
Log horizon

What was your first one


----------



## karandpr (Apr 13, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Hmm that's so hard
> There so many
> 
> I will go with
> ...

Click to collapse



Dragonball Z .....The one anime to rule them all 

Which was your first one ?


----------



## ShadowLea (Apr 13, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Dragonball Z .....The one anime to rule them all
> 
> Which was your first one ?

Click to collapse



Anime? The original Dragonball series.

Favourite Anime character?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 13, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Anime? The original Dragonball series.
> 
> Favourite Anime character?

Click to collapse



Polar bear from polar bear cafe ...

Same


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 14, 2015)

Raven on Elsword

Did You Play Elsword??


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 14, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Raven on Elsword
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Never heard of it



Favourite phone screen size?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 14, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Never heard of it
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite phone screen size?

Click to collapse



4.7 inch 

Yes or No ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 14, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> 4.7 inch
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Maybe



Left or right?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 14, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Maybe
> 
> 
> 
> Left or right?

Click to collapse



Always Right 

Hot or Cold?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 14, 2015)

Rainy

Did it rain?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 14, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Rainy
> 
> Did it rain?

Click to collapse



sunny here

Favourite Social N/W Website?


----------



## vinay (Apr 14, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> sunny here
> 
> Favourite Social N/W Website?

Click to collapse



what N/W mean.


overpriced apple or underpriced android.


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 14, 2015)

vinay said:


> what N/W mean.
> 
> 
> overpriced apple or underpriced android.

Click to collapse



Network Bro 

Under Priced Android

Choosing Pirate Version or Choosing Open Source Version???


----------



## vinay (Apr 14, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Network Bro
> 
> Under Priced Android
> 
> Choosing Pirate Version or Choosing Open Source Version???

Click to collapse



open source gives really good quality thing,s cuz anyone can contribute.


if apple were open source will you buy it.


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 14, 2015)

vinay said:


> open source gives really good quality thing,s cuz anyone can contribute.
> 
> 
> if apple were open source will you buy it.

Click to collapse



Definitely i will buy.

Most Used Custom Rom Provider???


----------



## vinay (Apr 14, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Definitely i will buy.
> 
> Most Used Custom Rom Provider???

Click to collapse



what.

what you mean by provider.


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 14, 2015)

vinay said:


> what.
> 
> what you mean by provider.

Click to collapse



Like Mokee, Cynogen Community xD

Official Rom or Custom Rom?


----------



## vinay (Apr 14, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Like Mokee, Cynogen Community xD
> 
> well then NONE
> 
> Official Rom or Custom Rom?

Click to collapse



custom rom,s are not to good.
official are also not that good.
AOSP

WINDOWS OR ANDORID
for smartphone.


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 14, 2015)

vinay said:


> custom rom,s are not to good.
> 
> 
> official are also not that good.
> ...

Click to collapse





Love both. Like the customisation on android, love the simplicity and how everything just works on Windows Phone. Ultimate phone would probably be something like a one plus one with multirom, dual booting android (probably a custom rom) and Windows Phone.



IOS doesn't have any benefits over Windows Phone or android.



IOS or Windows Phone?


----------



## kopter36 (Apr 14, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Definitely i will buy.
> 
> 
> 
> Most Used Custom Rom Provider???

Click to collapse




I can think of CyanogenMod as base in most custom rom out there. 

Linux or Android on smartphone?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 14, 2015)

So the kernel or the system?
I would prefer both....

Crocs or peanuts ?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 14, 2015)

karandpr said:


> So the kernel or the system?
> I would prefer both....
> 
> Crocs or peanuts ?

Click to collapse



Peanut

Google or Bing?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 14, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Peanut
> 
> Google or Bing?

Click to collapse



DuckDuckGo

Quack or Meow ?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 14, 2015)

karandpr said:


> DuckDuckGo
> 
> Quack or Meow ?

Click to collapse



Quack

Can a Quack make an echo?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 14, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Quack
> 
> Can a Quack make an echo?

Click to collapse



If he is duck ,then he can ...

What kind of a quack moo ?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 14, 2015)

karandpr said:


> If he is duck ,then he can ...
> 
> What kind of a quack moo ?

Click to collapse



GMA duck

What can a duck not do if it can do?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 14, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Quack
> 
> Can a Quack make an echo?

Click to collapse





USBhost said:


> GMA duck
> 
> What can a duck not do if it can do?

Click to collapse



Wear pants ....

Why does Donald duck need a towel when he doesn't wear pants ?


----------



## F4uzan (Apr 15, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Wear pants ....
> 
> Why does Donald duck need a towel when he doesn't wear pants ?

Click to collapse



Because, logic ! Err... movie logic

So many duck questions, but, why ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 15, 2015)

F4uzan said:


> Because, logic ! Err... movie logic
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Cause duck



On to chicken questions now?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 15, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Cause duck
> 
> 
> 
> On to chicken questions now?

Click to collapse



Sure.
Why did the croc cross the road?

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 15, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Sure.
> Why did the croc cross the road?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





To eat the chicken. Mmmmm BBQ chicken skewers are asking my name.



Why does my computer hate me?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 15, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> To eat the chicken. Mmmmm BBQ chicken skewers are asking my name.
> 
> 
> 
> Why does my computer hate me?

Click to collapse



He is in love with neighbourhood laptop....

What will happen ,now that @Jesse72 has been friendzoned by his own computer ?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 15, 2015)

karandpr said:


> He is in love with neighbourhood laptop....
> 
> What will happen ,now that @Jesse72 has been friendzoned by his own computer ?

Click to collapse



May be his Laptop would affect 

love or starred??


----------



## karandpr (Apr 15, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> May be his Laptop would affect
> 
> love or starred??

Click to collapse



For what ? Coffee design ? I like the smiley one ...

Which animal should we discuss next ?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 15, 2015)

karandpr said:


> For what ? Coffee design ? I like the smiley one ...
> 
> Which animal should we discuss next ?

Click to collapse



Elephant

Your Favorite color?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 15, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Elephant
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Shiny Black rainbow



Sounds legit?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 15, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Shiny Black rainbow
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds legit?

Click to collapse



Think so.

Define Copy Cat???


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 15, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Think so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Someone who copies someone else's idea who was first. 



Get it?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 15, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Someone who copies someone else's idea who was first.
> 
> 
> 
> Get it?

Click to collapse



i din't copy. i just post what i love. 

Do you criticize anyone?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes ....Jesse is my favorite punching bag... Plus there is vinay who wants to be kernel developer...

Same


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 15, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yes ....Jesse is my favorite punching bag... Plus there is vinay who wants to be kernel developer...
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



No.
Now that WhatsApp has finally been updated to material design (if you download the version from their website) how long do you think it will be until they update the icon to MD (as in using a solid color for the icon)?

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShadowLea (Apr 16, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> No.
> Now that WhatsApp has finally been updated to material design (if you download the version from their website) how long do you think it will be until they update the icon to MD (as in using a solid color for the icon)?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Did I ever mention Material Design looks like a children's picture book? Or maybe it's just because I hate Hipster design. 

I honestly don't know, and I doubt I'll ever notice. I use an icon pack. 

Why does everything have to look 'Vintage' or 'Simplistic' these days? It's 2015, and we're designing things to look like a 1950's print press...


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 16, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Did I ever mention Material Design looks like a children's picture book? Or maybe it's just because I hate Hipster design.
> 
> I honestly don't know, and I doubt I'll ever notice. I use an icon pack.
> 
> Why does everything have to look 'Vintage' or 'Simplistic' these days? It's 2015, and we're designing things to look like a 1950's print press...

Click to collapse



Not sure where you got this thing about vintage, but being simplistic just looks better. It's cleaner, neater and nicer.

And MD definitely does not look like it came from a children's book.

What style do you like?

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 16, 2015)

Material Design??,  yup i like it. 

Material Design for Custom Rom, Would you Prefer?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 16, 2015)

Wind Style : Rasenshuriken !! ... On a side note ,MD looks pretty but it murders the UX.... It's easier for any new person to navigate a JB or ICS device. KK is more difficult to navigate . and lollipop is completely hopeless. Texts replaced by icons which doesn't make any sense. The only reason for Google to release such an hopeless design guide ,is that .now smartphone manufacturers UI is much more easier to navigate than AOSP .

Will google change the design spec again next year ?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 16, 2015)

No idea.

Next Android Version?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 16, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> No idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Yummy



Same


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 16, 2015)

Milkshake?

is it Milk shake?  Name of Android 6?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 16, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Milkshake?
> 
> is it Milk shake?  Name of Android 6?

Click to collapse



One word if I'm your dictionary. 

Do you like my new signature?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 16, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Milkshake?
> 
> is it Milk shake?  Name of Android 6?

Click to collapse



Android 6 is still several years down the road. Google isn't ditching material design so soon.


Jesse72 said:


> One word if I'm your dictionary.
> 
> Do you like my new signature?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?

Click to collapse



Not really. Do you like mine?

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 16, 2015)

can't see Your Signature?


What is my post count?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 16, 2015)

Below 9000

Are you bored ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 16, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Below 9000
> 
> Are you bored ?

Click to collapse





Nope



Are you excited?


----------



## vinay (Apr 16, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Below 9000
> 
> Are you bored ?

Click to collapse



yeah for sure.


why human,s get bored.
(and what is use of it in evolution i think human,s can survive without it better.)


----------



## karandpr (Apr 16, 2015)

I flunked in biology

Where is @ShapesBlue ?


----------



## vinay (Apr 16, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I flunked in biology
> 
> Where is @ShapesBlue ?

Click to collapse



he is on earth 


were you are.


----------



## karandpr (Apr 16, 2015)

Mice eating naked flies

Did you play the plague game ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 16, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Mice eating naked flies
> 
> Did you play the plague game ?

Click to collapse





No



Is porting a custom recovery easyish?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 16, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> Is porting a custom recovery easyish?

Click to collapse



If the buttons ,resolution and recovery.fstab match then yes...

How many moments ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 16, 2015)

karandpr said:


> If the buttons ,resolution and recovery.fstab match then yes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





3 or 4



Favourite chocolate coated thing you ate?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 16, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> 3 or 4
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite chocolate coated thing you ate?

Click to collapse



My finger....that sounds wrong....The chocolate dipped vanilla ice cream thing....

Same ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 16, 2015)

karandpr said:


> My finger....that sounds wrong....The chocolate dipped vanilla ice cream thing....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Liquorice, banana, strawberry, biscuit, cake. Mmmmm I'm hungry...........



Are you hungry?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Apr 16, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Liquorice, banana, strawberry, biscuit, cake. Mmmmm I'm hungry...........
> 
> 
> 
> Are you hungry?

Click to collapse



Yup, eating breakfast now

Same 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 16, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Yup, eating breakfast now
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse





I'm always hungry, but its 10:20PM here.



What's your favourite meal of the day?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 16, 2015)

Biriyani

same?


----------



## ShadowLea (Apr 16, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Biriyani
> 
> same?

Click to collapse



Anything that involves cakes or chocolate. 

Same


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 17, 2015)

Yup Like to have Chocolates, cookies.  Yuppie 

Favorite Song?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 17, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Yup Like to have Chocolates, cookies.  Yuppie
> 
> Favorite Song?

Click to collapse



This Song Saved My Life
At the moment

Have you watched Mythbusters?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 17, 2015)

Nope. i haven't

same?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 17, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Nope. i haven't
> 
> same?

Click to collapse



Of course! Its a great show.

Favourite TV show on at the moment?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 17, 2015)

small wonder, the only show i saw. 

Have you watched small wonder?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 17, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Of course! Its a great show.
> 
> Favourite TV show on at the moment?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?

Click to collapse



forever

Did you watch it?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 17, 2015)

USBhost said:


> forever
> 
> Did you watch it?

Click to collapse



Nope.

DO you like Fast and Furious 7 ?


----------



## wickylibra (Apr 17, 2015)

How to root the Sony Xperia Z Ultra C6802 running Lollipop


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 17, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Haven't seen it. Have loved the other fast and furious movies I've watched though.



What does your username mean?


----------



## vinay (Apr 17, 2015)

wickylibra said:


> How to root the Sony Xperia Z Ultra C6802 running Lollipop

Click to collapse



this is wrong place for asking.

try here http://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-z-ultra


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 17, 2015)

My name , wanna be guru on my profession. 

Do you like my Name?


----------



## vinay (Apr 17, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Haven't seen it. Have loved the other fast and furious movies I've watched though.
> 
> 
> 
> What does your username mean?

Click to collapse



my username mean my name and my name mean


> Vinay is a common masculine Indian name. It typically means leading, guidance and modesty in Sanskrit. It has its origins in the Sanskrit language, and is of Indo-Aryan / Indo-European origin. It also means 'Humility'.

Click to collapse





what does your name mean.


----------



## karandpr (Apr 17, 2015)

Epitome of coolness

When will jesse open his shop ?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 17, 2015)

Lets ask @Jesse72. 

hey man when will you open your shop?


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 17, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Lets ask @Jesse72.
> 
> hey man when will you open your shop?

Click to collapse



What kind of shop?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 17, 2015)

An otaku store

Will Jesse keep the latest shonen jump in his shop?


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 17, 2015)

Jessie is asleep now.

Why are you interested in his shop?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 17, 2015)

Maynard100 said:


> Jessie is asleep now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Cause it will be seriously awesome!



What is shonen jump?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 17, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Cause it will be seriously awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> What is shonen jump?

Click to collapse



An anime magazine

without anime how would  the would be like?

second question

How in the world do I stop 
XDA from stopping sending emails?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 17, 2015)

USBhost said:


> An anime magazine
> 
> without anime how would  the would be like?

Click to collapse





I'm not sure what the would would be like without anime.



Favourite anime?


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 18, 2015)

USBhost said:


> An anime magazine
> 
> without anime how would  the would be like?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you mean the notification email?

I'm hungry now, where will I eat?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 18, 2015)

Maynard100 said:


> Did you mean the notification email?
> 
> I'm hungry now, where will I eat?

Click to collapse



Yep

At XDA


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 18, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Yep
> 
> At XDA

Click to collapse



hahahaha , nice one.


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 18, 2015)

had my Breakfast

same?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 18, 2015)

I had coffee with myself...

Where is that Jesse guy ?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 18, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I had coffee with myself...
> 
> Where is that Jesse guy ?

Click to collapse



Some where


What time is it over  there


----------



## karandpr (Apr 18, 2015)

Its noon 

Should I eat Chinese today?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 18, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Its noon
> 
> Should I eat Chinese today?

Click to collapse



Na Pizza


Where can someone go to somewhere 
about something?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 18, 2015)

Someplace vague

Well there be baccano 2 in 2017 ?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 18, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Someplace vague
> 
> Well there be baccano 2 in 2017 ?

Click to collapse



I wish 

same


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 18, 2015)

USBhost said:


> I wish
> 
> same

Click to collapse



I'm here!
Cue clapping.
Its 4:30pm now

What should i have as my third afternoon snack?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 18, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I'm here!
> Cue clapping.
> Its 4:30pm now
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can choose mcdo or BK.

Its 2:45pm here.  Will I jog at this time or later?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 18, 2015)

Maynard100 said:


> You can choose mcdo or BK.
> 
> Its 2:45pm here.  Will I jog at this time or later?

Click to collapse



Its 11:46pm here  no you should not

Who am i


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 18, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Its 11:46pm here  no you should not
> 
> Who am i

Click to collapse



You are the boss.

11:46PM is the time for booze, isn't it?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 18, 2015)

Maynard100 said:


> You are the boss.
> 
> 11:46PM is the time for booze, isn't it?

Click to collapse



Better late than never.

Is chocolate healthy?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 18, 2015)

As long you consume less than 10kg....

Why are good things unhealthy?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 18, 2015)

karandpr said:


> As long you consume less than 10kg....
> 
> Why are good things unhealthy?

Click to collapse



Because unhealthyness = flavour

What's a good question to ask?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 18, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Because unhealthyness = flavour
> 
> What's a good question to ask?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?

Click to collapse



Are you racist?

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 18, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Are you racist?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes I am. And I don't apologise for it either, people are too soft and need to learn to brush off insults and not get offended.

Am I harsh, cruel, unethical and rude, or right?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 18, 2015)

No Idea 

What you do now?


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Apr 18, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> No Idea
> 
> What you do now?

Click to collapse



Sitting in front of my laptop, install Xubuntu in virtualbox.

Do you use Linux?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 18, 2015)

Nope....Only Windows 

Do you use windows ?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 18, 2015)

yes still using XP

your OS Version?


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 18, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nope....Only Windows
> 
> Do you use windows ?

Click to collapse



I use windows at work and mcbook at home.

What ROM are you using?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 18, 2015)

Luna

What windows version are you using ?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 18, 2015)

xp only
same?


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Apr 18, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> xp only
> same?

Click to collapse



Seven, i don't like Metro UI in Windows 8.
Might try Windows 10 aswell.

Has anyone tried Windows 10?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 18, 2015)

Nope

Linux or windows


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Apr 18, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Nope
> 
> Linux or windows

Click to collapse



Both 

PC or Console?


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 18, 2015)

MikeFoxclaw said:


> Both
> 
> PC or Console?

Click to collapse



PC

Anyone have use surface?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 18, 2015)

MikeFoxclaw said:


> Both
> 
> PC or Console?

Click to collapse



PC

same?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 18, 2015)

PC

Cupcakes or pastries ?


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 18, 2015)

Pastries

Purple or yellow?

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 19, 2015)

Raccoonuman said:


> Pastries
> 
> Purple or yellow?
> 
> Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.

Click to collapse



Highlighter yellow

Would you rather a perfectly working iPhone, or an android with no calling/texting capabilities (but still mobile data and VoIP services)?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## Soulforged666 (Apr 19, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Highlighter yellow
> 
> Would you rather a perfectly working iPhone, or an android with no calling/texting capabilities (but still mobile data and VoIP services)?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?

Click to collapse



Android with only data all the way!!!

Same

Sent from my SM-N910P (Note 4)


----------



## USBhost (Apr 19, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Highlighter yellow
> 
> Would you rather a perfectly working iPhone, or an android with no calling/texting capabilities (but still mobile data and VoIP services)?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?

Click to collapse



Android all the way
IOS is never an option for me

I hate IOS you?


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 19, 2015)

Yeah iOS is terrible and waaay too expensive

Anyone notice how very similar three-way wars are going on not just in the phone market, but also with computers, consoles, even programming languages (granted, it's not quite to the same degree)?

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## karandpr (Apr 19, 2015)

In programming languages ,its not a 3 side war..too many factions and sub factions. ..
BTW I will choose an iPhone over broken android...
Broken tools are useless..

Fully working iPhone or android without touchscreen.?


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 19, 2015)

karandpr said:


> In programming languages ,its not a 3 side war..too many factions and sub factions. ..
> BTW I will choose an iPhone over broken android...
> Broken tools are useless..
> 
> Fully working iPhone or android without touchscreen.?

Click to collapse



android

oxygen OS or cm12?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 19, 2015)

Maynard100 said:


> android
> 
> oxygen OS or cm12?

Click to collapse



oxygen OS

Hate cm in what there trying to do 

Do you?


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 19, 2015)

USBhost said:


> oxygen OS
> 
> Hate cm in what there trying to do
> 
> Do you?

Click to collapse



Im using uber CM12.1 and stable so far.

How is the battery life of oxygen OS?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 19, 2015)

Don't care....it was bound to happen. .its the same thing what Google does...
But If we get cyanogen on lumia it will be awesome !!

If you are into true open source stuff , sailfish and ffOS exist.... 

Why such rucksus about cm using ms services ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 19, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Don't care....it was bound to happen. .its the same thing what Google does...
> But If we get cyanogen on lumia it will be awesome !!
> 
> If you are into true open source stuff , sailfish and ffOS exist....
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know. I love my Nokia Lumia 520, and honestly believe overall Windows Phone is a better OS than android. However, I personally prefer android because of the customisation. But WP smashes IOS. I honestly wish the best for Windows Phone, especially if it can replace IOS. My favourite OS ecosystem is definitely Microsoft's though.
My ultimate OS in order:
-Cyanogen's plan
-android
-Windows Phone
-Every other OS ever
-IOS

IOS vs Windows Phone vs BlackBerry, your opinion?


Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 19, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I don't know. I love my Nokia Lumia 520, and honestly believe overall Windows Phone is a better OS than android. However, I personally prefer android because of the customisation. But WP smashes IOS. I honestly wish the best for Windows Phone, especially if it can replace IOS. My favourite OS ecosystem is definitely Microsoft's though.
> My ultimate OS in order:
> -Cyanogen's plan
> -android
> ...

Click to collapse



scratch IOS from the list

Don't know never had a WP


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 19, 2015)

USBhost said:


> scratch IOS from the list
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know never had a WP

Click to collapse





Its very underrated in my opinion. If you see any crazy deals on superseded models (like the Nokia Lumia 520 which was going for $30USD), I would recommend you try it. Its well worth a look.



Do you want a dual boot smartphone?

(I would love a dual boot Windows Phone/Android)


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 19, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Its very underrated in my opinion. If you see any crazy deals on superseded models (like the Nokia Lumia 520 which was going for $30USD), I would recommend you try it. Its well worth a look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no. but want phone with two SD card slots. 

What is the most expensive smartphone now?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 19, 2015)

Gold iPhone or some Lamborghini / Gucci/ insert expensive brand here phone ?

Do you want sapphire glass on your phone ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 19, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Gold iPhone or some Lamborghini / Gucci/ insert expensive brand here phone ?
> 
> Do you want sapphire glass on your phone ?

Click to collapse



Too be honest I don't really care if its boring plastic or expensive glass/metal. Short of being gold or undirtyable highlighter yellow, I don't really mind the design of my phone.

Looks or functionality on a smartphone?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 19, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Yes I am. And I don't apologise for it either, people are too soft and need to learn to brush off insults and not get offended.
> 
> Am I harsh, cruel, unethical and rude, or right?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?

Click to collapse



Who are you racist against? Whites?


Jesse72 said:


> Too be honest I don't really care if its boring plastic or expensive glass/metal. Short of being gold or undirtyable highlighter yellow, I don't really mind the design of my phone.
> 
> Looks or functionality on a smartphone?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?

Click to collapse



A balance. Functionality is more important, but if there's two similar phones, but one has a bit more functionality but is really ugly, I'll go with the better looking one. But I generally use a case, so looks generally isn't an issue for me (although now I'm using a bumper case).

Same

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 19, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Who are you racist against? Whites?

Click to collapse



Anyone who needs to be stereotyped or insulted. I don't go out to offend, I just speak my mind, and hope people are tough enough to jot be offended



> A balance. Functionality is more important, but if there's two similar phones, but one has a bit more functionality but is really ugly, I'll go with the better looking one. But I generally use a case, so looks generally isn't an issue for me (although now I'm using a bumper case).
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Specs probably, unless the phone is so bad I cant stand being seen with it in public. I already cop enough flac from friends and family for:
-liking Windows Phone and saying it is better than IOS
-carrying two phones around (don't need to do this anymore)
-saying my Nokia Lumia 520 Windows Phone (recently superseded) was better than an iPhone 3GS
-fixing my androids with software bugs, and modding android in general (if its broken or can be improved, why leave it as it is)
-having such a big phone (fake note 4, 5.7in screen)
-liking Chinese phones and tablets (nothing wrong with them at their price points) 

And peer pressure is so annoying when it feels like the world is against you. At least people at XDA support me. Right guys?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 19, 2015)

Yes...All two of us are with you ....

Why does Jesse require support ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 19, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yes...All two of us are with you ....
> 
> Why does Jesse require support ?

Click to collapse



Because people don't understand my good, well researched tech decisions.

Why don't i feel hungry? 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 19, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Because people don't understand my good, well researched tech decisions.
> 
> Why don't i feel hungry?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?

Click to collapse



cos you just had dinner ...

Is jesse only here for the OT talk ?


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 19, 2015)

Yes; this is Off Topic, after all.

What other forum readers are out out there that don't actually post much, but only read these threads? ...Anyone? 

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Apr 19, 2015)

Raccoonuman said:


> Yes; this is Off Topic, after all.
> 
> What other forum readers are out out there that don't actually post much, but only read these threads? ...Anyone?
> 
> Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.

Click to collapse



Me somewhat but I post a lot just not here

Favorite TV show of all time? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 20, 2015)

All Time - Small Wonder

Currently - K series (heirs)

same?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 20, 2015)

I support you Jesse72 
everyone in XDA do

If they  don't send them to me

What would I do to them?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 20, 2015)

Build a decepticon

Tmnt or transformers ?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 20, 2015)

No Idea.

Having Tea. What do you do?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 20, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> No Idea.
> 
> Having Tea. What do you do?

Click to collapse



Going home from a heated debate. At there end there was a guy be debating about he debate.


Snack time?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 20, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Going home from a heated debate. At there end there was a guy be debating about he debate.
> 
> 
> Snack time?
> ...

Click to collapse



Na, I just had dinner

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Apr 20, 2015)

Sent from the land of pandas ....

Why does @tzzeri use his tapa signature as a question ?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 20, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Sent from the land of pandas ....
> 
> Why does @tzzeri use his tapa signature as a question ?

Click to collapse



Ask him.

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC using XDA Free mobile app????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 20, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Ask him.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC using XDA Free mobile app????????????????????????????????????????????????

Click to collapse



again Same Signature as a Question ?

Did you use Tapa Talk?


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Apr 20, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> again Same Signature as a Question ?
> 
> Did you use Tapa Talk?

Click to collapse



Umm, no.

When will someone resurrect Off-Topic Image Thread? :silly:


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 20, 2015)

Once people can keep picture threads appropriate on the internet... Sorry, it's just so hard to say that with a straight face. 

What is the most impossible thing you can think of? 

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## karandpr (Apr 20, 2015)

Jesse posting a pic of himself with a koala

Same


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 20, 2015)

i haven't using any avatar.

Do you guys like Gravatar?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 20, 2015)

Thats not even an answer...usually my gravatar and avatars are same across all social platforms....

Dragons vs Aliens ...who wins in a human eating contest ?


----------



## vinay (Apr 20, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Thats not even an answer...usually my gravatar and avatars are same across all social platforms....
> 
> Dragons vs Aliens ...who wins in a human eating contest ?

Click to collapse



dragons.


aliens vs humans. who is better.


----------



## karandpr (Apr 20, 2015)

Aliens 

Favorite Ninja turtle ?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 20, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> No Idea.
> 
> Having Tea. What do you do?

Click to collapse



Same there 

What will I do now

edit man I was like 2 pages behind


----------



## vinay (Apr 20, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Aliens
> 
> Favorite Ninja turtle ?

Click to collapse



all.


same


----------



## karandpr (Apr 20, 2015)

Mikey !!

Did you cry when donnie died?


----------



## rbeavers (Apr 20, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Mikey !!
> 
> Did you cry when donnie died?

Click to collapse



Yes, He made my girl friend wet.

Jazz or rock?


----------



## ragnvaldr2 (Apr 20, 2015)

Rock.

Will this post work?

Sorry; test post. Apparently I cant delete it, apparently :/


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 20, 2015)

Yes, that post will work. 

Why will no-one ever text me back? 

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## USBhost (Apr 20, 2015)

Raccoonuman said:


> Yes, that post will work.
> 
> Why will no-one ever text me back?
> 
> Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.

Click to collapse



Because  we just  think your text  exists


Why do I think that?


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 20, 2015)

Because your mind is simple and easily deceived, apparently. 

How about signing up to be a minion on my totally-not-futile quest to take over the world? 

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## USBhost (Apr 20, 2015)

Raccoonuman said:


> Because your mind is simple and easily deceived, apparently.
> 
> How about signing up to be a minion on my totally-not-futile quest to take over the world?
> 
> Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.

Click to collapse



I may be simple
but I'm hard to control 

What benefits will I gain?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 20, 2015)

USBhost said:


> I may be simple
> but I'm hard to control
> 
> What benefits will I gain?

Click to collapse



Working with great people like me.

An thin else?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 20, 2015)

> What benefits will I gain?

Click to collapse



A 13.32 Monopoly dollar per hour salary, 1 week off per year, the ability to plunder the remains of anyone you kill after your higher-ups have plundered them and the satisfaction of knowing that when the hero inevitably kills you, you will have given me two extra seconds to think up a plan for escaping and returning in the sequel. 

Who wants to pretend that they're the leader until the hero defeats them and discovers that I'm the one behind it all? 

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## rbeavers (Apr 21, 2015)

Raccoonuman said:


> A 13.32 Monopoly dollar per hour salary, 1 week off per year, the ability to plunder the remains of anyone you kill after your higher-ups have plundered them and the satisfaction of knowing that when the hero inevitably kills you, you will have given me two extra seconds to think up a plan for escaping and returning in the sequel.
> 
> Who wants to pretend that they're the leader until the hero defeats them and discovers that I'm the one behind it all?
> 
> Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.

Click to collapse



As long as I get the car I'll  be the banker. (I think you won the longest post award)

Chance or Board Walk?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 21, 2015)

rbeavers said:


> As long as I get the car I'll  be the banker. (I think you won the longest post award)
> 
> Chance or Board Walk?

Click to collapse



Go chance

Why can't i be the car?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 21, 2015)

may be you don't have  a Wheel.

Is he try to be funny?


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 21, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> may be you don't have  a Wheel.
> 
> Is he try to be funny?

Click to collapse



yes

why do we live?


----------



## vinay (Apr 21, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> yes
> 
> why do we live?

Click to collapse



to eat/survive and reproduce


same


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 21, 2015)

vinay said:


> to eat/survive and reproduce
> 
> 
> same

Click to collapse



So you live to eat/survive... And I assume that you eat/survive to live. And reproduce to ensure continuity of people living to eat/survive... i.e. to live.
So in short, you don't really have a purpose in life.

I, on the other have believe in the Almighty, so I live to serve Him and do His Will.

Same.

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vinay (Apr 21, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> So you live to eat/survive... And I assume that you eat/survive to live. And reproduce to ensure continuity of people living to eat/survive... i.e. to live.
> So in short, you don't really have a purpose in life.
> 
> I, on the other have believe in the Almighty, so I live to serve Him and do His Will.
> ...

Click to collapse



i did,t said i live to eat survive
i said i eat survive to live



why do we exist.we are doing everything for human,s so why do we all humans exist.
if there were no humans it will not make any difference.
and might make earth survive longer.(no global worming,pollution etc.)


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 21, 2015)

vinay said:


> i did,t said i live to eat survive
> i said i eat survive to live

Click to collapse



The question was: why do we live?
Your answer was: to eat/survive and reproduce

So you did say that you live to eat/survive

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 21, 2015)

vinay said:


> i did,t said i live to eat survive
> i said i eat survive to live
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



WHO REALLY CARES?!? If you think humans have no purpose, what are you doing living? I'm alive, I'll live a good life, help others, have fun, and enjoy what I have. I don't have a massive will to live, but I definitely don't have a will to die. Why worry about big things? Just take everything as it comes. 

One day I'll get kicked from the UFO thread, for saying stuff like this.

Do you care about higher beings?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## vinay (Apr 21, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> WHO REALLY CARES?!? If you think humans have no purpose, what are you doing living? I'm alive, I'll live a good life, help others, have fun, and enjoy what I have. I don't have a massive will to live, but I definitely don't have a will to die. Why worry about big things? Just take everything as it comes.
> 
> One day I'll get kicked from the UFO thread, for saying stuff like this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah.

what will ExtraTeristrial,s do when they met us.


----------



## karandpr (Apr 21, 2015)

I worship the old ones so they don't eat me when they come on earth ...

Do you like cthulu mythos?


----------



## vinay (Apr 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I worship the old ones so they don't eat me when they come on earth ...
> 
> Do you like cthulu mythos?

Click to collapse



no

do you like Another anime.


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 21, 2015)

vinay said:


> no
> 
> do you like Another anime.

Click to collapse



Akira 

What happens after death?


----------



## vinay (Apr 21, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> Akira
> 
> What happens after death?

Click to collapse



you will knew it at the very end of your life.


when we become alive.


----------



## karandpr (Apr 21, 2015)

Never...I like another.... Misaki mei

Is Jesse a leprechaun ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Never...I like another.... Misaki mei
> 
> Is Jesse a leprechaun ?

Click to collapse



Nah, too tall

Would you prefer to be tall or short?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 21, 2015)

Tall....short if I get +5 in ta eek won do instantly...

How to fix a flaky router?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 21, 2015)

router??

same


----------



## rbeavers (Apr 21, 2015)

Different 

Buy a new one?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 21, 2015)

Its not mine actually ...

Best ROM you have used?


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Apr 21, 2015)

VividROM, great performance and battery life.

What question should i ask??


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 21, 2015)

What will you eat now?

Can I eat KFC?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 21, 2015)

Yep, You can. 

Are you a Meat Eater???


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 21, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Yep, You can.
> 
> Are you a Meat Eater???

Click to collapse



Yes

Are you a vegetarian?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 21, 2015)

Nope, i eat Meat.

What would you like to have at Dinner?


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Apr 21, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Nope, i eat Meat.
> 
> What would you like to have at Dinner?

Click to collapse



Mmm bacon...

Same


----------



## karandpr (Apr 21, 2015)

Pizza

Should I stop eating the large slab of chocolate  ?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Pizza
> 
> Should I stop eating the large slab of chocolate  ?

Click to collapse



No

Do I know pizza?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 21, 2015)

You used to. .. Then it decided to be my meal

Pizza or fries?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Apr 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> You used to. .. Then it decided to be my meal
> 
> Pizza or fries?

Click to collapse



Depends on from where. Pizza is equally good but is probably the better of the two 

Are you a good cook? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 21, 2015)

Occasionally, just long enough for me to have some food. 

Why am I suddenly so hungry? 

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 21, 2015)

Raccoonuman said:


> Occasionally, just long enough for me to have some food.
> 
> Why am I suddenly so hungry?
> 
> Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.

Click to collapse



Because you forgot to have lunch.

Why did you forget to have lunch?

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 21, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Because you forgot to have lunch.
> 
> Why did you forget to have lunch?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I didn't. I ate all 6 main meals for the day, breakfast, morning tea, lunch,afternoon tea, dinner, dessert. And snacks of course.

What do you believe is the most important meal of the day?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 21, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I didn't. I ate all 6 main meals for the day, breakfast, morning tea, lunch,afternoon tea, dinner, dessert. And snacks of course.
> 
> What do you believe is the most important meal of the day?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?

Click to collapse



Midnight snack. Can't live without it.
Same

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 22, 2015)

> What do you believe is the most important meal of the day?

Click to collapse



I'd say either second breakfast or  elevenses

Wait, how did you know I skipped lunch? 

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 22, 2015)

Raccoonuman said:


> I'd say either second breakfast or  elevenses
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





My amazing, highly classified, telepathy skills. Kinda like yours, but better.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQYcJss50Ok



You likey?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 22, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> My amazing, highly classified, telepathy skills. Kinda like yours, but better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome xD

Would like to Participate Google's Earth Day Quiz?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 22, 2015)

Raccoonuman said:


> I'd say either second breakfast or  elevenses
> 
> Wait, how did you know I skipped lunch?
> 
> Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.

Click to collapse




Because you said you're hungry




advent_geek said:


> Awesome xD
> 
> Would like to Participate Google's Earth Day Quiz?

Click to collapse



Idk what it is

What is it?

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vinay (Apr 22, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Awesome xD
> 
> Would like to Participate Google's Earth Day Quiz?

Click to collapse



no

were to upload picture/logo  to link it to xda fourms.?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 22, 2015)

vinay said:


> no
> 
> were to upload picture/logo  to link it to xda fourms.?

Click to collapse



check Postimage .org 

Had Lunch?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 22, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> check Postimage .org
> 
> Had Lunch?

Click to collapse



Ages ago.  Since had afternoon tea, dinner, and dessert.

What time is it, and where are you?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Apr 22, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Ages ago.  Since had afternoon tea, dinner, and dessert.
> 
> What time is it, and where are you?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?

Click to collapse



702am EST New York USA

Same 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 22, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> 702am EST New York USA
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



9:30pm, Melbourne, Victoria, Straya

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Howdyhi (Apr 22, 2015)

> 702am EST New York USA
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



9:39 PM AEST Ballarat 

Who really built Stonehenge?


----------



## vinay (Apr 22, 2015)

Howdyhi said:


> 9:39 PM AEST Ballarat
> 
> Who really built Stonehenge?

Click to collapse



alien,s

5:05 pm

same


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 22, 2015)

> What time is it, and where are you?

Click to collapse



6:11 AM, Vancouver, Washington USA



> Who really built Stonehenge?

Click to collapse



Pranking college graduates. 

Same 

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## karandpr (Apr 22, 2015)

Me

Did you see my signature at Stonehenge ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 22, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Me
> 
> Did you see my signature at Stonehenge ?

Click to collapse



No, I've only been to the Aussie copy in glen iris.

Do you think it would be a good enough copy that they forged your signature?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 22, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> No, I've only been to the Aussie copy in glen iris.
> 
> Do you think it would be a good enough copy that they forged your signature?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?

Click to collapse



Not really....But you can ask @ShapesBlue since he created the aussie copy

What should I eat today ?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 22, 2015)

Sandwich with class of Milk xD

same?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 22, 2015)

Chinese Fried Rice .. with Dark chocolate ice cream . 

Favorite quote ?


----------



## vinay (Apr 22, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Chinese Fried Rice .. with Dark chocolate ice cream .
> 
> Favorite quote ?

Click to collapse



this


> BEST QUOTE EVER

Click to collapse



is this good?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 22, 2015)

Its your choice .... I won't question it...

Do you like octopus ?


----------



## vinay (Apr 22, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Its your choice .... I won't question it...
> 
> Do you like octopus ?

Click to collapse



eating them NO
touching them NO
watching them Yes


which anime should i watch next?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 22, 2015)

vinay said:


> eating them NO
> touching them NO
> watching them Yes
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Monster 

Which anime have you watched till now ?


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 22, 2015)

Not many. 

Why do these questions always come back to anime?

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 22, 2015)

Raccoonuman said:


> Not many.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Dunno.



Fish or chicken for lunch?


----------



## vinay (Apr 23, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Dunno.
> 
> 
> 
> Fish or chicken for lunch?

Click to collapse



Fish

Why does this question,s always come back to food ?

Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## USBhost (Apr 23, 2015)

vinay said:


> Fish
> 
> Why does this question,s always come back to food ?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Because food is the truth the way the life

Now what is my favorite food?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 23, 2015)

Frog legs

Is that true ?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Frog legs
> 
> Is that true ?

Click to collapse



........ no ........

But what is the truth?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 23, 2015)

The one which we perceive

Is there a truth behind a truth?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> The one which we perceive
> 
> Is there a truth behind a truth?

Click to collapse



Probably not.
@vinay, food is important. Without it we'd die. I think its an important subject to discus.

Why is it when you get to the front of the line, the product automatically runs out? It happened to me twice at food stalls today, the third time I was the second last person to get a sausage, and even then, they had run out of bread to put it in.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 23, 2015)

You are lazy

Did I steal all of Jesse's food?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> You are lazy
> 
> Did I steal all of Jesse's food?

Click to collapse



Yes.

But you forgot to steal the Anzac biscuits.

What's the chemical composition of air?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 23, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Yes.
> 
> But you forgot to steal the Anzac biscuits.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who c-air-s?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 23, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Who c-air-s?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?

Click to collapse



Me

What's special about the number 8?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 23, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Me
> 
> What's special about the number 8?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



its a lucky number for Chinese and many Asians.  sounds like "prosperity"  in their language.  

When is revenge ok?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 23, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> its a lucky number for Chinese and many Asians.  sounds like "prosperity"  in their language.
> 
> When is revenge ok?

Click to collapse



When its deserved.

Proxy vs VPN vs TOR?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## vinay (Apr 23, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> When its deserved.
> 
> Proxy vs VPN vs TOR?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?

Click to collapse



tor is most secured

same


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 23, 2015)

vinay said:


> tor is most secured
> 
> same

Click to collapse



VPN

am i correct?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 23, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> VPN
> 
> am i correct?

Click to collapse



Its all personal preference. I like TOR. But I just look around, I have nothing to hide, and TOR intrigues me with its unique websites.

Same

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 23, 2015)

For what purpose ? Once you are on internet you have relinquished your security ,,,Every sort of evasive mechanism will have a backdoor ....

Vanilla or butterscotch ?


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> For what purpose ? Once you are on internet you have relinquished your security ,,,Every sort of evasive mechanism will have a backdoor ....
> 
> Vanilla or butterscotch ?

Click to collapse



Vanilla

Do you like cm nightlies?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 23, 2015)

Maynard100 said:


> Vanilla
> 
> Do you like cm nightlies?

Click to collapse



I like stable firmware....It gets on my nerves when a firmware malfunctions especially when I am traveling ...Nightlies is out of question 

Will @Jesse72 post pics of his canine ?


----------



## Maynard100 (Apr 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I like stable firmware....It gets on my nerves when a firmware malfunctions especially when I am traveling ...Nightlies is out of question
> 
> Will @Jesse72 post pics of his canine ?

Click to collapse



I think he is stuck in toilet. 

Same question.


----------



## vinay (Apr 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I like stable firmware....It gets on my nerves when a firmware malfunctions especially when I am traveling ...Nightlies is out of question
> 
> Will @Jesse72 post pics of his canine ?

Click to collapse




i don,t think so.

what is deference between cm nightlies and cm stable?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 23, 2015)

vinay said:


> i don,t think so.
> 
> what is deference between cm nightlies and cm stable?

Click to collapse



Nightly is a term . In a CI system ,compile bots are run everyday regardless of their status. Dailies means build is compiled in day ,nightlies means build is compiled at night . Ideally CM nigtlies are untested builds which are released every night. Stable build undergo atleast some amount of testing. These days "nightlies" are referred to unstable builds regardless of their schedule. 

Theory too much ?


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 23, 2015)

> Theory too much?

Click to collapse



One can never theory too much (just as long as he remembers to doubt at least 51.259% of them, ideally more) 

Why are the Illuminati so terrible at controlling the world e.g. North Korea, the Middle East, etc.?

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## vinay (Apr 24, 2015)

Raccoonuman said:


> One can never theory too much (just as long as he remembers to doubt at least 51.259% of them, ideally more)
> 
> Why are the Illuminati so terrible at controlling the world e.g. North Korea, the Middle East, etc.?
> 
> Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.

Click to collapse



what inlluminati it is 1000% fake thare is nothing in whole universe/multiverse to proof it.


which anime movie should i watch?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 24, 2015)

vinay said:


> what inlluminati it is 1000% fake thare is nothing in whole universe/multiverse to proof it.
> 
> 
> which anime movie should i watch?

Click to collapse



Dragon age 

I think you'll like it


----------



## vinay (Apr 24, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Dragon age
> 
> I think you'll like it

Click to collapse



i like every anim.

do you like dragon ball z battle of gods move.


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 24, 2015)

Nope
Same?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 24, 2015)

It was ok ...

Favorite dbz arc ?


----------



## vinay (Apr 24, 2015)

karandpr said:


> It was ok ...
> 
> Favorite dbz arc ?

Click to collapse



you mean dragon ball z with dbz
and
what is arc?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 24, 2015)

vinay said:


> you mean dragon ball z with dbz
> and
> what is arc?

Click to collapse



lets ask @karandpr. what is arc?

Can i buy MI4i?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 24, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> lets ask @karandpr. what is arc?
> 
> Can i buy MI4i?

Click to collapse



No idea what your intentions are for asking that question.

Favourite car?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 24, 2015)

Lamborghini gallardo

Same


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 24, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Lamborghini gallardo
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Land Rover Range Rover 

same?


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 24, 2015)

Blue Falcon

Same

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## karandpr (Apr 24, 2015)

Batmobile 

Should I get Luck Gandor as my next avatar @USBhost ?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 24, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Batmobile
> 
> Should I get Luck Gandor as my next avatar @USBhost ?

Click to collapse



Na Isaac Dian is better 

who's your favorite?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 24, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Na Isaac Dian is better
> 
> who's your favorite?

Click to collapse



Isaac and Miria  

Should there be a petition for a baccano sequel ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 24, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Isaac and Miria [emoji14]
> 
> Should there be a petition for a baccano sequel ?

Click to collapse



No, you don't sign my petitions, I won't sign yours.

Favourite thing to eat for breakfast?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 25, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Isaac and Miria
> 
> Should there be a petition for a baccano sequel ?

Click to collapse



You bet 



Jesse72 said:


> No, you don't sign my petitions, I won't sign yours.
> 
> Favourite thing to eat for breakfast?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?

Click to collapse



you traitor lol


----------



## karandpr (Apr 25, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> No, you don't sign my petitions, I won't sign yours.
> 
> Favourite thing to eat for breakfast?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?

Click to collapse



Cake and coffee

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 25, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Cake and coffee
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Bacon and eggs on the barbie (BBQ for non Aussies, those dolls aren't that hot)

Same

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Apr 25, 2015)

Bacon sandwich...

Do you like Text-based MMORPG?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 25, 2015)

MikeFoxclaw said:


> Bacon sandwich...
> 
> Do you like Text-based MMORPG?

Click to collapse



Nope, I like ANime.

Same?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 25, 2015)

I like pen & paper RPG ...me and my friend want to run a MUD based game on telnet ....

Should  I learn something new today ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 25, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I like pen & paper RPG ...me and my friend want to run a MUD based game on telnet ....
> 
> Should  I learn something new today ?

Click to collapse



Why not?

Do you like camping?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 25, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Why not?
> 
> Do you like camping?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?

Click to collapse



Yes...
But not with Aussie snakes and spiders
But at least we don't have bears.

How did sausage become snag?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## USBhost (Apr 25, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Why not?
> 
> Do you like camping?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?

Click to collapse



I love camping 
only if I have Internet and or power

Do you?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 26, 2015)

USBhost said:


> I love camping
> only if I have Internet and or power
> 
> Do you?

Click to collapse



I love camping, especially when it includes 4WDriving. You don't need power or internet though.




What do you guys think of when you here Australia?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## ShadowLea (Apr 26, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> What do you guys think of when you here Australia?

Click to collapse








Hungry yet?


----------



## helpmejeebus (Apr 26, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> What do you guys think of when you here Australia?

Click to collapse



dingos ate my baby

where is the best place to post 10 meaningless posts so I can post links?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 26, 2015)

helpmejeebus said:


> dingos ate my baby
> 
> where is the best place to post 10 meaningless posts so I can post links?

Click to collapse



Here man



        Just don't tell the admin
    


Is what nothing  about  nothing 
some thing?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 26, 2015)

Its still nothing

Favourite food ?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 26, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Its still nothing
> 
> Favourite food ?

Click to collapse



Chocolate coated onion

Favorite breed of ibexes?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Apr 26, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Chocolate coated onion
> 
> Favorite breed of ibexes?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Markhor...(I had to google ibex....)

Where can I get chocolate coated onion ?


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 26, 2015)

> Where can I get chocolate coated onion ?

Click to collapse



At your local supermarket/grocery store in the "chocolate coated oddities" section. 

How did I even get here? 

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 26, 2015)

Raccoonuman said:


> At your local supermarket/grocery store in the "chocolate coated oddities" section.
> 
> How did I even get here?
> 
> Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.

Click to collapse



You were randomly searching for new and interesting things to coat in chocolate.

Favourite chocolate coated *EDIBLE* food?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Apr 26, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> You were randomly searching for new and interesting things to coat in chocolate.
> 
> Favourite chocolate coated *EDIBLE* food?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?

Click to collapse



Grape

Man these chocolate coated onion are awesome, last halloween i pranked my friend, putting it among caramel apples.
Will you prank your friend or family with it?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 26, 2015)

MikeFoxclaw said:


> Grape
> 
> Man these chocolate coated onion are awesome, last halloween i pranked my friend, putting it among caramel apples.
> Will you prank your friend or family with it?

Click to collapse



Now that you mention it.........
Hope my sister doesn't go through my search history.

Favourite pranks you've ever done?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## n0k0m3 (Apr 26, 2015)

./adb devices
./adb reboot-bootloader
./fastboot erase bootloader :angel:
:rofl:

How many android devices do you have?


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Apr 26, 2015)

n0k0m3 said:


> ./adb devices
> ./adb reboot-bootloader
> ./fastboot erase bootloader :angel:
> :rofl:
> ...

Click to collapse



That's not a prank, but simply asking for trouble.
I have four... L7, Nexus 5, Tab 2 7", and S5.

androidmasterrace..?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 27, 2015)

MikeFoxclaw said:


> That's not a prank, but simply asking for trouble.
> I have four... L7, Nexus 5, Tab 2 7", and S5.
> 
> androidmasterrace..?

Click to collapse



??????????

OPO or S6 or N6?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Apr 27, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> ??????????
> 
> OPO or S6 or N6?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?

Click to collapse



OPO, wanted it but couldn't get the invitation code. They don't ship to my country anyway..

You guys don't know about the glorious android mast... Nvm this isn't a safe place for that.
What's up with Steam and paid mods..? :silly:


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 27, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> ??????????
> 
> OPO or S6 or N6?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?

Click to collapse



S6
Question on pervious post

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 27, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> S6
> Question on pervious post
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Your so lazy..............

Do you like pork?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 27, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Your so lazy..............
> 
> Do you like pork?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?

Click to collapse



Nope.

What should I do next ?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 27, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nope.
> 
> What should I do next ?

Click to collapse



Have Your Dinner.

Veggy or Meat?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 28, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Have Your Dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Veggy or Meat?

Click to collapse





Meat



How much is the minimum payment you'd take to go vegan for a year?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 28, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Meat
> 
> 
> 
> How much is the minimum payment you'd take to go vegan for a year?

Click to collapse



A$15,000

Vegans really don't have much to eat, no meat, milk, eggs, fish; but I'd say eggs is the hardest, because eggs are in tonnes of things, bread, cake, cookies, biscuits, crackers, omelet ............

Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Apr 28, 2015)

I am almost a vegan ...except I will have to quit milk ...so $100,000 ...since 

Ice cream !!

Is @Jesse72 planning to steal my Ice cream ?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 28, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I am almost a vegan ...except I will have to quit milk ...so $100,000 ...since
> 
> Ice cream !!
> 
> Is @Jesse72 planning to steal my Ice cream ?

Click to collapse



Yup beware of @Jesse72 

So you like Ice Cream?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 28, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Yup beware of @Jesse72
> 
> So you like Ice Cream?

Click to collapse



Yup, especially @karandpr's serve.

What's a list with 5 reasons I need to be feared?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 28, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Yup, especially @karandpr's serve.
> 
> What's a list with 5 reasons I need to be feared?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?

Click to collapse



Huh...

What list....?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 28, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Yup, especially @karandpr's serve.
> 
> What's a list with 5 reasons I need to be feared?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?

Click to collapse



You're Aussie
You steal karan's ice cream
You have snakes living in your backyard
You have spiders living in your house

You're Aboriginal (are you?)




USBhost said:


> Huh...
> 
> What list....?

Click to collapse



I don't get your question

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 28, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> You're Aussie
> 
> You steal karan's ice cream
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not aboriginal. Rest is true though.



Holden or Ford?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 28, 2015)

Ford from car reviews website.

What is Your Favorite Car?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 28, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Ford from car reviews website.
> 
> What is Your Favorite Car?

Click to collapse



Don't particularly have one, though I do love my 1987 Ford Falcon XF S pack.


Always loved them for some reason. And best of all, at the moment its not worth much, so it was cheap to buy, and I may even be able to make a profit by the time I sell it. Its an excellent condition car too.

That's one of my favourite cars, and a lesser likely answer than most people would give.

How many cars do you own?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 28, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Don't particularly have one, though I do love my 1987 Ford Falcon XF S pack.
> View attachment 3286041
> Always loved them for some reason. And best of all, at the moment its not worth much, so it was cheap to buy, and I may even be able to make a profit by the time I sell it. Its an excellent condition car too.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Only One. Maruthi Suzuki Swift.

Looking Good Bro Falkon DGS 440 @Jesse72.

Same?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 28, 2015)

Do toy cars count?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Apr 28, 2015)

36 ...All of them hot wheels ... 

Should I show off my batmobile hot wheel ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 29, 2015)

karandpr said:


> 36 ...All of them hot wheels ...
> 
> Should I show off my batmobile hot wheel ?

Click to collapse



Why not.

Which services do you mostly use/prefer, Microsoft, Google or other?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 29, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Why not.
> 
> Which services do you mostly use/prefer, Microsoft, Google or other?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?

Click to collapse



Google

Same?


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Apr 29, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Google
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Yeah, same.

It's cold here, what should i drink today..?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 29, 2015)

Chocolate milkshake

Where is @ShapesBlue ?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 29, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Chocolate milkshake
> 
> Where is @ShapesBlue ?

Click to collapse



maybe he was busy with his work.


What would i have for My Dinner?


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 29, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> maybe he was busy with his work.
> 
> 
> What would i have for My Dinner?

Click to collapse



eat something healthy.  cut sugar and junk and deep fried food. grilles sausage and potato? 

OnePlus or OPPO?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 29, 2015)

OnePlus

A or Z ?


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 29, 2015)

While I do like the nice dark purple of Z, I find that A's leadership skills and nice shade of blue are much more appealing

What color is the letter X? 

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Apr 29, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Chocolate milkshake
> 
> Where is @ShapesBlue ?

Click to collapse



I'm always lurking around somewhere 






Raccoonuman said:


> While I do like the nice dark purple of Z, I find that A's leadership skills and nice shade of blue are much more appealing
> 
> What color is the letter X?
> 
> Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.

Click to collapse



Letters have no colors 

What do you think of the new Avengers movie? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Raccoonuman (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm very excited for it

Have you heard of http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synesthesia?

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## karandpr (Apr 30, 2015)

Raccoonuman said:


> I'm very excited for it
> 
> Have you heard of http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synesthesia?
> 
> Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.

Click to collapse



It came up in QuizUp . 

@ShapesBlue ....Avengers is good movie...Not a stellar one due to some inconsistencies related to character  ..Like some how Captain America is more from Avengers than from CA:Winter Soldier...Watch it for Mark Ruffalo and Jeremy Renner...

Are you tired ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Apr 30, 2015)

karandpr said:


> It came up in QuizUp .
> 
> @ShapesBlue ....Avengers is good movie...Not a stellar one due to some inconsistencies related to character  ..Like some how Captain America is more from Avengers than from CA:Winter Soldier...Watch it for Mark Ruffalo and Jeremy Renner...
> 
> Are you tired ?

Click to collapse



I'm at work and it's 0102 here... Of course I am 

How about you? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 30, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I'm at work and it's 0102 here... Of course I am
> 
> How about you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Na, wide awake.

Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Apr 30, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I'm at work and it's 0102 here... Of course I am
> 
> How about you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



It's morning ,and my internet is flaky ....I am tired of complaining ...

Do you hate monopoly (the concept not the board game) ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 30, 2015)

karandpr said:


> It's morning ,and my internet is flaky ....I am tired of complaining ...
> 
> Do you hate monopoly (the concept not the board game) ?

Click to collapse



Only when I'm not at the top.

What sports do you play?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 30, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Only when I'm not at the top.
> 
> What sports do you play?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?

Click to collapse



None. 

Same


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 30, 2015)

karandpr said:


> None.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Nope.  Like to play Cricket

same?


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Apr 30, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Nope.  Like to play Cricket
> 
> same?

Click to collapse



Does martial arts count?

Same.


----------



## karandpr (Apr 30, 2015)

MikeFoxclaw said:


> Does martial arts count?
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



Nope.

Windows or Doors ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Apr 30, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nope.
> 
> Windows or Doors ?

Click to collapse



Depends on what your doing 

Bicycles or tricycles? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Apr 30, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Depends on what your doing
> 
> Bicycles or tricycles?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Bicycles !!

Moped or Bicycles ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 30, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Bicycles !!
> 
> Moped or Bicycles ?

Click to collapse



Dirt bike
Sports bike
Bicycles
Walking
Wussy, girly vehicles like mopeds

Same

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## advent_geek (Apr 30, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Dirt bike
> Sports bike
> Bicycles
> Walking
> ...

Click to collapse



Walking

same?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 30, 2015)

Cycling ..duh...

Is your name Romeo ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 30, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Cycling ..duh...
> 
> Is your name Romeo ?

Click to collapse



No

What is your name?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## simonbigwave (May 1, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> No
> 
> What is your name?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?

Click to collapse



Jesse.  not really. Jeremy? 

does it matter?


----------



## karandpr (May 1, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> Jesse.  not really. Jeremy?
> 
> does it matter?

Click to collapse



As long it is not Romeo....

Which forum member might be romeo ?


----------



## Jesse72 (May 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> As long it is not Romeo....
> 
> 
> 
> Which forum member might be romeo ?

Click to collapse





I reckon @superbarnie



Any other ideas?


----------



## karandpr (May 1, 2015)

@superbarnie 's twin brother.

Is your name sherlock ?


----------



## superbarnie (May 1, 2015)

No, and it's not Romeo either. 

HWAT IS BEST PHONE!?!


----------



## USBhost (May 1, 2015)

superbarnie said:


> No, and it's not Romeo either.
> 
> HWAT IS BEST PHONE!?!

Click to collapse



A nexus phone

What's the tablet?


----------



## karandpr (May 1, 2015)

USBhost said:


> A nexus phone
> 
> What's the tablet?

Click to collapse



A sacred piece of text to resurrect dead people ...

Whom will you resurrect today ?


----------



## USBhost (May 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> A sacred piece of text to resurrect dead people ...
> 
> Whom will you resurrect today ?

Click to collapse



Well. Meant best tablet lol
For got to add it lol


All the people of attack on Titan
and / or
Kiritsugu Emiya

Who would you resurrect


----------



## karandpr (May 1, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Well. Meant best tablet lol
> For got to add it lol
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Iskander or Gin Ichimaru..

Which anime are you watching this season ?


----------



## USBhost (May 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Iskander or Gin Ichimaru..
> 
> Which anime are you watching this season ?

Click to collapse



one piece

You?


----------



## karandpr (May 1, 2015)

USBhost said:


> one piece
> 
> You?

Click to collapse



Fate Stay Night Unlimited Blade Works S2 , One Piece , Assassination Classroom , Danna S2 ...

Favorite anime movie ?


----------



## USBhost (May 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Fate Stay Night Unlimited Blade Works S2 , One Piece , Assassination Classroom , Danna S2 ...
> 
> Favorite anime movie ?

Click to collapse



Hmm... This is a tough one
I would say one of the Bleach movies


Whats your favorite game move


----------



## karandpr (May 1, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Hmm... This is a tough one
> I would say one of the Bleach movies
> 
> 
> Whats your favorite game move

Click to collapse



Something from Devil May Cry ...the one with guitar sword...or the katana using iai 

Do you like iai ?


----------



## Raccoonuman (May 2, 2015)

Myself because I was temporarily thwarted in my plans for world domination

How many times have you died? 

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## simonbigwave (May 2, 2015)

Raccoonuman said:


> Myself because I was temporarily thwarted in my plans for world domination
> 
> How many times have you died?
> 
> Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.

Click to collapse



none in real life but nearly a few times.. 

which is worse,  Satan or the Devil?


----------



## karandpr (May 2, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> none in real life but nearly a few times..
> 
> which is worse,  Satan or the Devil?

Click to collapse



The fact that a fictional entity is used by some people to instill fear and paranoia .That's worse !

How many puppies does it take to change a light bulb ?


----------



## Jesse72 (May 2, 2015)

karandpr said:


> The fact that a fictional entity is used by some people to instill fear and paranoia .That's worse !
> 
> How many puppies does it take to change a light bulb ?

Click to collapse



100. 1 to change the bulb, and 99 to make a pyramid for the 1 to stand on.

What animals have you seen change light bulbs?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## karandpr (May 2, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> 100. 1 to change the bulb, and 99 to make a pyramid for the 1 to stand on.
> 
> What animals have you seen change light bulbs?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?

Click to collapse



Grizzly bears ...

Why did the hamster cross the road ?


----------



## vinay (May 2, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Grizzly bears ...
> 
> Why did the hamster cross the road ?

Click to collapse



because hamster want to cross.

why does chicken cross the road.


----------



## Raccoonuman (May 2, 2015)

Because he hates how he crossed the road ONCE and now everyone's making fun of him for it

Why did the car cross the road? 

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## USBhost (May 2, 2015)

Raccoonuman said:


> Because he hates how he crossed the road ONCE and now everyone's making fun of him for it
> 
> Why did the car cross the road?
> 
> Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.

Click to collapse



To get to point A


Where's point b?


----------



## vinay (May 2, 2015)

Raccoonuman said:


> Because he hates how he crossed the road ONCE and now everyone's making fun of him for it
> 
> Why did the car cross the road?
> 
> Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.

Click to collapse



to stop other cars


why do humans cross the road

---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 AM ----------




USBhost said:


> To get to point A
> 
> 
> Where's point b?

Click to collapse



on earth


were is point a


----------



## USBhost (May 2, 2015)

vinay said:


> to stop other cars
> 
> 
> why do humans cross the road
> ...

Click to collapse



Next to point b

What is point a


----------



## vinay (May 2, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Next to point b
> 
> What is point a

Click to collapse



a place


what is point b


----------



## USBhost (May 2, 2015)

vinay said:


> a place
> 
> 
> what is point b

Click to collapse



what you said


What is point a


----------



## tzzeri (May 2, 2015)

USBhost said:


> what you said
> 
> 
> What is point a

Click to collapse



A dot on the map

Why did the hipo cross the swamp?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Raccoonuman (May 2, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> A dot on the map
> 
> Why did the hipo cross the swamp?

Click to collapse



To get to the other slide... Wait, wrong joke 

What do you get when you cross a mosquito and a mountain climber? 

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## Saurabh K (May 2, 2015)

Why do some smartphones heat up ??

Sent from my Sparkle V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 2, 2015)

Saurabh K said:


> Why do some smartphones heat up ??
> 
> Sent from my Sparkle V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Because they have small processors like a pc inside and it takes a bit to run them 

How is the weather where you are? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (May 2, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Because they have small processors like a pc inside and it takes a bit to run them
> 
> How is the weather where you are?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Very average. Cloudy and mild.

Favourite kind of weather?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 3, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Very average. Cloudy and mild.
> 
> Favourite kind of weather?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?

Click to collapse



Warm around 70 degrees Fahrenheit is perfect for me. And yes I know the USA is the only country in the world who uses Fahrenheit vs Celsius 

Same 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Saurabh K (May 3, 2015)

Here it rains almost daily now ( Bangalore).
Who thinks that water should have taste....?

Sent from my Sparkle V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (May 3, 2015)

Saurabh K said:


> Here it rains almost daily now ( Bangalore).
> Who thinks that water should have taste....?
> 
> Sent from my Sparkle V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Only if taste good

Favourite food you've cooked yourself?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?


----------



## tzzeri (May 3, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Only if taste good
> 
> Favourite food you've cooked yourself?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 4........FAKE! Admit it, you thought I had money for a second didn't you?

Click to collapse



Scrambled egg. Anything else is beyond my scope.

Just kiddin'

Favorite creature (animal/fish/fowl/insect...) that you've eaten

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vinay (May 3, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Scrambled egg. Anything else is beyond my scope.
> 
> Just kiddin'
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Humans 


Same.

Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (May 3, 2015)

@vinay 
You are a cannibal ....

I am vegetarian... I think I might have swallowed a spider in sleep (according to science paper....) ...I believe it might be appetizing....

  Should we  discuss something else like funny cats ?


----------



## Raccoonuman (May 3, 2015)

Yes, let's discuss something else like... umm... Street lamps! 

Who here likes street lamps? 

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## ShadowLea (May 4, 2015)

Yes and no. I like the increasing effect they have on safety, but as a photographer I hate the light pollution. 

Who else thinks light pollution is a problem? (Did you know that there are children who have never seen stars?) 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## vinay (May 4, 2015)

Raccoonuman said:


> Yes, let's discuss something else like... umm... Street lamps!
> 
> Who here likes street lamps?
> 
> Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.

Click to collapse



I hate them they burn my eyes.
@karandpr i am an human eating alien.

Whould you like to have hands rather than legs or legs rather than hands.

Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 AM ----------




ShadowLea said:


> Yes and no. I like the increasing effect they have on safety, but as a photographer I hate the light pollution.
> 
> Who else thinks light pollution is a problem? (Did you know that there are children who have never seen stars?)

Click to collapse



Earth looks cool with it from space.
But space won,t from earth.


Only one thing we can let happen let aliens see our amazing earth lights or see aliens lights and turn off our,s.

So what you choose.



Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShadowLea (May 4, 2015)

vinay said:


> Earth looks cool with it from space.
> But space won,t from earth.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have it on good authority that I am an extraterrestrial, I'm very much in favour of turning some of them off. Particularly the useless ones in industrial areas and on buildings and signs that hold no relevamce to anyone at night. 

You?


----------



## Saurabh K (May 4, 2015)

Huh, my street's lamp takes 5 mins to glow full bright...

Sent from my Sparkle V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vinay (May 4, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> I have it on good authority that I am an extraterrestrial, I'm very much in favour of turning some of them off. Particularly the useless ones in industrial areas and on buildings and signs that hold no relevamce to anyone at night.
> 
> You?

Click to collapse



i would say same answer.


what new abilities you like to have as a human.
(only ones that are really possible)


----------



## ShadowLea (May 4, 2015)

vinay said:


> i would say same answer.
> 
> 
> what new abilities you like to have as a human.
> (only ones that are really possible)

Click to collapse



The ability to turn my brain _off._ Which is an ability nearly all humans have on 'default', but my mind somehow failed to obtain. Life's nto exactly pleasant when your brain won't stop. 

Ditto.


----------



## vinay (May 4, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> The ability to turn my brain _off._ Which is an ability nearly all humans have on 'default', but my mind somehow failed to obtain. Life's nto exactly pleasant when your brain won't stop.
> 
> Ditto.

Click to collapse



what do you mean all humans have this by default.

i can,t turn my brain off.


----------



## ShadowLea (May 4, 2015)

vinay said:


> what do you mean all humans have this by default.
> 
> i can,t turn my brain off.

Click to collapse



_Nearly_ all. 

Most humans prefer to have to do as little thinking as possible, anything that requires thinking or attention they don't care for, and they prefer dumb entertainment without any lick of intelligence over something that requires them to pay attention. 

As evidenced by the popularity of reality shows, soap operas and almost complete absence of informative programs on television, as well as the sheer lack of intelligent plots in films and most series. "I don't like Doctor Who, it's too complicated to keep track of". No, it's really not.  

Take gaming. I remember the days when a game just threw you in and told you to figure it out for yourself. These days gamers hate on a game if it doesn't hold your hand all the way through with a humongous arrow pointing at every tiny objective. They even need a _cutscene_ to jump over a _rock. _

I loved playing point'n'click puzzles when I was a child. Back then you spend days running back and forth between puzzles, with a notepad full of information on the table next to you to note down all the hints and clues. Things to remember to say in conversations, sequences, codes, riddles... Remember Myst? These days the game stores all those clues in a log and even put them on the screen at the puzzle you need to put it in to. In conversations, the games automatically filter out the wrong answers. Objects to find actually _sparkle_..  And don't get me started on aim assist. 

Those days are long, long gone... 

Anyhow, I can't 'do nothing', or 'zone out' or 'chill', it drives me completely insane. I need something to occupy my brain, or I get a massive migraine from the inactivity. By-product, severe insomnia. 

Who else misses the days when games required people to actually put some effort into it?


----------



## vinay (May 4, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> _Nearly_ all.
> 
> Most humans prefer to have to do as little thinking as possible, anything that requires thinking or attention they don't care for, and they prefer dumb entertainment without any lick of intelligence over something that requires them to pay attention.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



when i was young i never played puzzle game,s not even now.
for now a year ago i did,t bought any game playing max payne 3 again and again.
story of game is so amazing. and i love slow motion bullet time.
second game i like was The Walking Dead
same reason amazing story.

do you like games with good story.


----------



## advent_geek (May 4, 2015)

vinay said:


> when i was young i never played puzzle game,s not even now.
> for now a year ago i did,t bought any game playing max payne 3 again and again.
> story of game is so amazing. and i love slow motion bullet time.
> second game i like was The Walking Dead
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep, I like to play a game which have a good story.

What's your favorite game?


----------



## tzzeri (May 4, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Yep, I like to play a game which have a good story.
> 
> What's your favorite game?

Click to collapse



Monopoly.

Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## itscooleric (May 4, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Yep, I like to play a game which have a good story.
> 
> What's your favorite game?

Click to collapse



Table tennis. I play every day in the U center and it's pretty weird because I'm Jamaican playing with a bunch of asians lol


----------



## Raccoonuman (May 5, 2015)

> What's your favorite game?

Click to collapse



My current favorite is Smash Bros for Wii U, though it changes frequently and generally follows what I'm currently playing. 



> Who else misses the days when games required people to actually put some effort into it?

Click to collapse



Actually, I had an idea to make a game like that awhile back. The general concept was that the player was thrown into several towns in order to solve mysteries with no starting clues. The only catch was that time would infinitely loop Groundhog Day style (or Majora's Mask style for those who haven't seen the above referenced movie). 

The amount of time that would repeat in each town would be anywhere from a day to a week. The player would have to keep their own notes on what they should do when, what items to use, what the items even are, and for later towns, what the problem even is. The absolute most that the game would offer as far as hints or even objectives would be a blank notebook that the player could draw in at any time. 

The game was to play very similarly to several sidequests in Majora's Mask, primarily the Anju and Kafei sidequest. It revolves around the tracking of events and people with multiple tries of similar conversations or situations to get information and clues (but not any giveaways) as to what's going on. 

The project's name: Solve

I decided to quit the project about a year, year and a half ago because I didn't have the resources to try such an ambitious project. But with Unreal Engine 4 coming out and bring free with royalties, I'm thinking of trying again once I get a working computer. 

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## karandpr (May 5, 2015)

Neat idea.... You should also play Archon ...It's a 4D RTS which means ,you can manipulate time and counter your enemies ..except they can also manipulate time and counter- counter your army...

Where is everyone ?


----------



## Jesse72 (May 5, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Neat idea.... You should also play Archon ...It's a 4D RTS which means ,you can manipulate time and counter your enemies ..except they can also manipulate time and counter- counter your army...
> 
> Where is everyone ?

Click to collapse



I'm here

Anyone help me with my new brick?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3100592


----------



## advent_geek (May 5, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Neat idea.... You should also play Archon ...It's a 4D RTS which means ,you can manipulate time and counter your enemies ..except they can also manipulate time and counter- counter your army...
> 
> Where is everyone ?

Click to collapse



Thought they were Busy.

Same?


----------



## tzzeri (May 5, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I'm here
> 
> Anyone help me with my new brick?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3100592

Click to collapse



It's what happens when you get a fake

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (May 5, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> It's what happens when you get a fake
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



For the $80 it cost me from a random Asian off Gumtree, I don't really care too much but I did like it. 

Cheapest phone you ever bought?


----------



## advent_geek (May 5, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> For the $80 it cost me from a random Asian off Gumtree, I don't really care too much but I did like it.
> 
> Cheapest phone you ever bought?

Click to collapse



The one and only Nokia 1100. xD

Costliest Phone You ever Bought?   xD


----------



## Jesse72 (May 5, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> The one and only Nokia 1100. xD
> 
> 
> 
> Costliest Phone You ever Bought?   xD

Click to collapse





$99 Nokia Lumia 520. Last of the big spenders, I know.



same


----------



## advent_geek (May 5, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> $99 Nokia Lumia 520. Last of the big spenders, I know.
> 
> 
> 
> same

Click to collapse



Nope. currently having  xiaomi Redmi 1s.   Approximately 95  USD 

same?


----------



## karandpr (May 5, 2015)

It's a tie between all my phones K810i , Galaxy 551 and XMP ...All at roughly same price...

Will Nokia make a Super Android phone ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 5, 2015)

karandpr said:


> It's a tie between all my phones K810i , Galaxy 551 and XMP ...All at roughly same price...
> 
> Will Nokia make a Super Android phone ?

Click to collapse



If they were smart they would, it would be nearly indestructible 

Same 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (May 5, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> If they were smart they would, it would be nearly indestructible
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Nokia Note 4, pre-rooted, with TWRP and multirom, dual booting Windows Phone 10 and Cyanogen OS with Google play. 

That's my ultimate phone that's achievable with today's technologies, what's yours?


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (May 5, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Nokia Note 4, pre-rooted, with TWRP and multirom, dual booting Windows Phone 10 and Cyanogen OS with Google play.
> 
> That's my ultimate phone that's achievable with today's technologies, what's yours?

Click to collapse



Hmm, something something modular phone running 4.0.x kernel...

Now that karan has become a mod, will jesse steal his ice cream..?


----------



## tzzeri (May 5, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Nokia Note 4, pre-rooted, with TWRP and multirom, dual booting Windows Phone 10 and Cyanogen OS with Google play.
> 
> That's my ultimate phone that's achievable with today's technologies, what's yours?

Click to collapse



LTE
Gorilla glass 4
Black Plastic body
Micro/nano sim
Fingerprint reader
NFC
Super amoled
5.5 inch
Quad HD
Cyanogen os
Google services
Android 5.1.1 r5
Latest snapdragon
Micro SD slot
Internal 32gb+
18mp camera
Optical image stabilisation
Front camera-8mp
Boomsound Front facing dual speakers
4000 mAh battery

Low res ultra pixels or high res normal pixels?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jaskoooo (May 6, 2015)

I need help with my bricked phone... I know this is off topic but I need 10 posts before I can ask for help on original thread...


----------



## tzzeri (May 6, 2015)

jaskoooo said:


> I need help with my bricked phone... I know this is off topic but I need 10 posts before I can ask for help on original thread...

Click to collapse



I see you only have 5 posts, so post another 5 times on this thread.

How did you brick your phone?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (May 6, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> I see you only have 5 posts, so post another 5 times on this thread.
> 
> How did you brick your phone?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Flashing CWM

Have you ever bricked a phone?


----------



## karandpr (May 6, 2015)

Yes ...many times ...

Do you have a headache ?


----------



## jaskoooo (May 6, 2015)

tried to flash resurecction rom, and it won't boot (stuck at some strange lg logo for a while and when I should see homescreen it is just black, but still can hear sound when press volume down and up, just can't see anything) must be something went wrong, but I have fixed it 15 minutes ago... just now I am on stock 4.2.2


----------



## Jesse72 (May 6, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yes ...many times ...
> 
> Do you have a headache ?

Click to collapse



Not currently

Do you think my phone is recoverable?


----------



## karandpr (May 6, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Not currently
> 
> Do you think my phone is recoverable?

Click to collapse



Yes...I also think that the earth is flat...

Whats the deal with the round earth thing ?


----------



## vinay (May 6, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yes...I also think that the earth is flat...
> 
> Whats the deal with the round earth thing ?

Click to collapse



It makes sense.

Flat earth doesn't even make sense.

And then gravity will do som vary strange thing,s.


Why do you think earth is flat.

Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (May 6, 2015)

vinay said:


> It makes sense.
> 
> Flat earth doesn't even make sense.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think earth is bumpy, not flat. Haven't you ever seen mountains?


----------



## tzzeri (May 6, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I think earth is bumpy, not flat. Haven't you ever seen mountains?

Click to collapse



I have seen

The edge of the world runs through my backyard. We have a brick wall so no one falls off.

Is the earth an octagon?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Humpie (May 6, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> I have seen
> 
> The edge of the world runs through my backyard. We have a brick wall so no one falls off.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all, thank you for the wall, really appreciate it. 
Secondly yes, I do believe the world is an octagon. 
But if it is (as it is) are Islands like the corners of the octagon sticking out of the water?


----------



## karandpr (May 7, 2015)

Indeed...Don't tell anyone though >_>

What happens if all the science we learnt is proved wrong in a day ?


----------



## Jesse72 (May 7, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Indeed...Don't tell anyone though >_>
> 
> What happens if all the science we learnt is proved wrong in a day ?

Click to collapse



Maybe not in a day, but it'll happen.

Swipe or tap keyboard?


----------



## Aramir (May 7, 2015)

karandpr said:


> What happens if all the science we learnt is proved wrong in a day ?

Click to collapse



We'd probably cry out loud because of how lucky we were that all our products dervied from science works perfectly fine, and then try to fix our current "science model". We can't stop science 


How comes there is a "10 post limit" before we can post in any thread related to development?
I'm on XDA to talk about development, not cross stitch :/


----------



## Jesse72 (May 7, 2015)

Aramir said:


> We'd probably cry out loud because of how lucky we were that all our products dervied from science works perfectly fine, and then try to fix our current "science model". We can't stop science [emoji14]
> 
> 
> How comes there is a "10 post limit" before we can post in any thread related to development?
> I'm on XDA to talk about development, not cross stitch :/

Click to collapse



Spam prevention

Favorite car brand?


----------



## karandpr (May 7, 2015)

Lamborghini.

What happened to romeo ?


----------



## Raccoonuman (May 7, 2015)

His dead carcass was discovered five days later and then shipped to an Italian museum as a cave man. 

That was the Romeo you were talking about, right? 

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## rbeavers (May 7, 2015)

Yes!

What happened to Juliet ?


----------



## karandpr (May 7, 2015)

She works sales for Apple...

How many comedians are required to change a light bulb ?


----------



## tzzeri (May 8, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Maybe not in a day, but it'll happen.
> 
> Swipe or tap keyboard?

Click to collapse




Swipe




karandpr said:


> She works sales for Apple...
> 
> How many comedians are required to change a light bulb ?

Click to collapse



One, I guess. I've never seen more than one person changing a light bulb.

Airplane or aeroplane or chopper or helicopter or boat or ship?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (May 8, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Swipe
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





aeroplane, chopper (bike and heli) boat (unless large)



Should aussie English be the universal language for the world?


----------



## tzzeri (May 8, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> aeroplane, chopper (bike and heli) boat (unless large)
> 
> 
> 
> Should aussie English be the universal language for the world?

Click to collapse



I meant which mode of transport you prefer

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (May 8, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> I meant which mode of transport you prefer
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





You didn't answer my question.



Anyway:

Car

Motorbike

Boat

Plane

Chopper (heli)

Train



Same


----------



## vinay (May 8, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> You didn't answer my question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



UFO

Same

Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (May 8, 2015)

vinay said:


> UFO
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Teleportation.  .

Will Jesse recover his phone by 2016 ?


----------



## vinay (May 8, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Teleportation.  .
> 
> Will Jesse recover his phone by 2016 ?

Click to collapse



No way he will recovery his phone at beginning 3016.


Same

Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jrc2 (May 9, 2015)

vinay said:


> No way he will recovery his phone at beginning 3016.
> 
> 
> Same
> ...

Click to collapse



Whos jesse?

How is my new signature?


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 9, 2015)

jrc2 said:


> Whos jesse?
> 
> How is my new signature?

Click to collapse



I can't see any signature lol I'll have to look on a pc. Jesse frequents this thread and the off topic forums 

What was the last movie you watched? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (May 9, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I can't see any signature lol I'll have to look on a pc. Jesse frequents this thread and the off topic forums
> 
> What was the last movie you watched?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Avengers : Age of Ultron 

Same


----------



## simonbigwave (May 9, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Avengers : Age of Ultron
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Escape from LA.  (Snake Plissken) 

same


----------



## jrc2 (May 9, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> Escape from LA.  (Snake Plissken)
> 
> same

Click to collapse



Star Wars

How's my new signature?


----------



## NaturalApps (May 9, 2015)

jrc2 said:


> Star Wars
> 
> How's my new signature?

Click to collapse



OMG Its incredibly amazing!!!

Do you wanna hot coffee?


----------



## USBhost (May 9, 2015)

NaturalApps said:


> OMG Its incredibly amazing!!!
> 
> Do you wanna hot coffee?

Click to collapse



Yes you bet
Too Bad coffee does not wake me up

What's better than coffee


----------



## NaturalApps (May 9, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Yes you bet
> Too Bad coffee does not wake me up
> What's better than coffee

Click to collapse



ice bucket challenge

what animal are you today?


----------



## USBhost (May 9, 2015)

NaturalApps said:


> ice bucket challenge
> 
> what animal are you today?

Click to collapse



Kernel cat


You?


----------



## Jesse72 (May 9, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Kernel cat
> 
> 
> You?

Click to collapse



Sloth 

Do I have to get out of bed?


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 10, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Sloth
> 
> Do I have to get out of bed?

Click to collapse



I know I wouldn't so no you don't have to 

Do you ever take a vacation away from home? 


Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (May 10, 2015)

Often. ...

Why am I tired !


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 10, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Often. ...
> 
> Why am I tired !

Click to collapse



I've been wondering the same thing, I'm always passing out even after I get sleep 

Am I crazy? 

Sent from my Cataclysm Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (May 10, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I've been wondering the same thing, I'm always passing out even after I get sleep
> 
> Am I crazy?
> 
> Sent from my Cataclysm Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Just exhausted [like me] 

Should I consider a change in profession to reduce stress ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 10, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Just exhausted [like me]
> 
> Should I consider a change in profession to reduce stress ?

Click to collapse



I would highly recommend it 

How often do you watch TV? 

Sent from my Cataclysm Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (May 10, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I would highly recommend it
> 
> How often do you watch TV?
> 
> Sent from my Cataclysm Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Every night, 6pm (when the news starts) to 8:30pm (bed) 

Same


----------



## karandpr (May 10, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Every night, 6pm (when the news starts) to 8:30pm (bed)
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Randomly...Usually movie channels ...sometimes animax ...

have you ever flown a kite ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 10, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Randomly...Usually movie channels ...sometimes animax ...
> 
> have you ever flown a kite ?

Click to collapse



I have but it's been a very long time 

Have you ever just taken the time to stare at the stars at night? 

Sent from my Cataclysm Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (May 10, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I have but it's been a very long time
> 
> Have you ever just taken the time to stare at the stars at night?
> 
> Sent from my Cataclysm Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Yes, I can see them clearly where i live 

Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 10, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Yes, I can see them clearly where i live
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I have especially since I work at night I have lots of opportunities to see them at night 

Do you believe humans will ever live on another planet other than earth? 

Sent from my Cataclysm Nexus 5


----------



## jrc2 (May 10, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I have especially since I work at night I have lots of opportunities to see them at night
> 
> Do you believe humans will ever live on another planet other than earth?
> 
> Sent from my Cataclysm Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Prob'ly not

Iced coffee or hot coffee?


----------



## tzzeri (May 10, 2015)

jrc2 said:


> Prob'ly not
> 
> Iced coffee or hot coffee?

Click to collapse



Iced. And very sugary.

Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (May 10, 2015)

Iced and strong

A vs B ?


----------



## husam666 (May 10, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Iced and strong
> 
> A vs B ?

Click to collapse



A

If your friend calls you crazy, would you take it as a compliment or an insult?


----------



## tzzeri (May 10, 2015)

husam666 said:


> A
> 
> If your friend calls you crazy, would you take it as a compliment or an insult?

Click to collapse



Depends on the context.

Did someone call you crazy? 

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Raccoonuman (May 10, 2015)

Plenty of times. I took it as a compliment each time. 

Are you crazy? 

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 10, 2015)

Raccoonuman said:


> Plenty of times. I took it as a compliment each time.
> 
> Are you crazy?
> 
> Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.

Click to collapse



I sure can be at times 

Same 

Sent from my Cataclysm Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (May 11, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I sure can be at times
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Probably. Don't really care.



Are craziness and stupidity the same?


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 11, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Probably. Don't really care.
> 
> 
> 
> Are craziness and stupidity the same?

Click to collapse



With some people yes 

How much further ahead in technology do you think android is than apple? 

Sent from my Cataclysm Nexus 5


----------



## USBhost (May 11, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> With some people yes
> 
> How much further ahead in technology do you think android is than apple?
> 
> Sent from my Cataclysm Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Its Linux over 7 years


Is Linux the way?


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 11, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Its Linux over 7 years
> 
> 
> Is Linux the way?

Click to collapse



I'd say so. It's been powering android since the beginning. No need to go away from the roots of android 

Speaking of Linux, what's your favorite distro of Linux? 

Sent from my Cataclysm Nexus 5


----------



## USBhost (May 11, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I'd say so. It's been powering android since the beginning. No need to go away from the roots of android
> 
> Speaking of Linux, what's your favorite distro of Linux?
> 
> Sent from my Cataclysm Nexus 5

Click to collapse



I grew with Ubuntu
We went though so many obstacles and overcome them

So I say Ubuntu


Yours?


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 11, 2015)

USBhost said:


> I grew with Ubuntu
> We went though so many obstacles and overcome them
> 
> So I say Ubuntu
> ...

Click to collapse



Its a toss up, while I do enjoy Ubuntu (without a doubt my favorite) I like Mint Linux as well 

I think everyone should be allowed a minimum of a 1 week vacation from work regardless if they have accrued vacation time or not. Would you agree? 

Sent from my Cataclysm Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (May 11, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Its a toss up, while I do enjoy Ubuntu (without a doubt my favorite) I like Mint Linux as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Definitely



same


----------



## USBhost (May 11, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Its a toss up, while I do enjoy Ubuntu (without a doubt my favorite) I like Mint Linux as well
> 
> I think everyone should be allowed a minimum of a 1 week vacation from work regardless if they have accrued vacation time or not. Would you agree?
> 
> Sent from my Cataclysm Nexus 5

Click to collapse





Jesse72 said:


> Definitely
> 
> 
> 
> same

Click to collapse



You bet man

But for school


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 11, 2015)

USBhost said:


> You bet man
> 
> But for school

Click to collapse



I've been out of school for a looooong time. Well over 15 years now

Would you go back to school after being out for a long time? 

Sent from my Cataclysm Nexus 5


----------



## USBhost (May 11, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I've been out of school for a looooong time. Well over 15 years now
> 
> Would you go back to school after being out for a long time?
> 
> Sent from my Cataclysm Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Never... but for computer stuff I may?

Would you?


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 11, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Never... but for computer stuff I may?
> 
> Would you?

Click to collapse



I should of a long time ago. I didn't think my parents could afford it, I didn't know anything about loans and grants. I've always wanted to do something related to computers and I should of so long ago 

Do you ever take time to just look at the stars? 


Sent from my Cataclysm Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (May 11, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I should of a long time ago. I didn't think my parents could afford it, I didn't know anything about loans and grants. I've always wanted to do something related to computers and I should of so long ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Occasionally



Favourite cooking method?


----------



## USBhost (May 11, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I should of a long time ago. I didn't think my parents could afford it, I didn't know anything about loans and grants. I've always wanted to do something related to computers and I should of so long ago
> 
> Do you ever take time to just look at the stars?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not in a vary long time

do you?


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 11, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Not in a vary long time
> 
> do you?

Click to collapse



I'm in fact looking at them right now, I realize how small the earth is when it comes to the universe 

How long have you been an RC? 

Sent from my Cataclysm Nexus 5


----------



## USBhost (May 11, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I'm in fact looking at them right now, I realize how small the earth is when it comes to the universe
> 
> How long have you been an RC?
> 
> Sent from my Cataclysm Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Idk 2-3 months ago

How long did you use android


----------



## karandpr (May 11, 2015)

A year and a half I suppose (RC)....4 years+ for Android 

Which OS should I nuke first ..Windows 7(slowed over time) or Mint 17.1(Botched update) ?


----------



## vinay (May 11, 2015)

karandpr said:


> A year and a half I suppose (RC)....4 years+ for Android
> 
> Which OS should I nuke first ..Windows 7(slowed over time) or Mint 17.1(Botched update) ?

Click to collapse



nuke windows xp/vista/7/8/10 and all.

why good games are not made for ubuntu linux...
all good stuff goes for windows because of higher usage.


what if windows 10 were open source.


----------



## karandpr (May 11, 2015)

vinay said:


> nuke windows xp/vista/7/8/10 and all.
> 
> why good games are not made for ubuntu linux...
> all good stuff goes for windows because of higher usage.
> ...

Click to collapse



Funny ...DirectX works only on Windows (Dont give the wine & crossover argument)  ...Linux Graphics drivers are little better than pathetic...AMD graphics card have lot issues.....Top-Mid End Graphics card can't be utilised properly on Linux ....People on windows pay more than people on linux even if you consider 95% piracy on windows and 100% payment on Linux....it's hard to develop on Linux ....There is lot of fragmentation on Linux ....Every second n00bie has his own cookie cutter linux....Bleeeding edge distros cause lot of trouble for developers....I have 100 more reasons ...Maybe I should write a book....

as far as your second question. 
Don't care....open source is over rated....A slighltly unstable single system is better than 1000 unstable systems ....


Why is Open source used an argument ?


----------



## vinay (May 11, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Funny ...DirectX works only on Windows (Dont give the wine & crossover argument)  ...Linux Graphics drivers are little better than pathetic...AMD graphics card have lot issues.....Top-Mid End Graphics card can't be utilised properly on Linux ....People on windows pay more than people on linux even if you consider 95% piracy on windows and 100% payment on Linux....it's hard to develop on Linux ....There is lot of fragmentation on Linux ....Every second n00bie has his own cookie cutter linux....Bleeeding edge distros cause lot of trouble for developers....I have 100 more reasons ...Maybe I should write a book....
> 
> as far as your second question.
> Don't care....open source is over rated....A slighltly unstable single system is better than 1000 unstable systems ....
> ...

Click to collapse



just came in mind..


why everyone want,s aosp and cm rom,s


----------



## karandpr (May 11, 2015)

vinay said:


> just came in mind..
> 
> 
> why everyone want,s aosp and cm rom,s

Click to collapse



Because stock roms are bloated....I personally prefer debloated stock though....

Should I install a bleeding edge linux for lulz ?


----------



## vinay (May 11, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Because stock roms are bloated....I personally prefer debloated stock though....
> 
> Should I install a bleeding edge linux for lulz ?

Click to collapse



maby.



what is easiest way download all kernel update patches.


----------



## karandpr (May 11, 2015)

vinay said:


> maby.
> 
> 
> 
> what is easiest way download all kernel update patches.

Click to collapse



fork the kernel

What should i do next ?


----------



## vinay (May 11, 2015)

karandpr said:


> fork the kernel
> 
> What should i do next ?

Click to collapse



build a time machine.


is @Jesse72 ready for time travel.


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 11, 2015)

vinay said:


> build a time machine.
> 
> 
> is @Jesse72 ready for time travel.

Click to collapse



I don't think any of us are quite ready but it would be nice 

What's your favorite thing to do when your bored? 

Sent from my Cataclysm Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (May 11, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I don't think any of us are quite ready but it would be nice
> 
> What's your favorite thing to do when your bored?
> 
> Sent from my Cataclysm Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Brood or day dream...

Same


----------



## vinay (May 11, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Brood or day dream...
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



grab my gun and kill 100 people.

in GTA 5 



Same.


----------



## ShadowLea (May 11, 2015)

Something destructive. Digitally or physically. Occasionally mentally, I've had moments where I was bored enough to read fanfiction. Now that's true desperation. 

Oh what the hell. Same.


----------



## advent_geek (May 11, 2015)

Nope, like to kill the characters or persons on Digitally on Games.


same.


----------



## Raccoonuman (May 11, 2015)

Theorize, watch YouTube, check the forums, conceptualize game design

I think just about everyone has answered this question, but just in case, same. 

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## tzzeri (May 11, 2015)

Raccoonuman said:


> Theorize, watch YouTube, check the forums, conceptualize game design
> 
> I think just about everyone has answered this question, but just in case, same.
> 
> Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.

Click to collapse



Me and Jesse hasn't.
I'd say reading a novel

Is Jesse busy building the time machine?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (May 11, 2015)

Raccoonuman said:


> Theorize, watch YouTube, check the forums, conceptualize game design
> 
> I think just about everyone has answered this question, but just in case, same.
> 
> Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.

Click to collapse



Thanks for forgetting me
When I'm bored I generally do nothing, or do some physical exercise

Should Monday's be banned?


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 11, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Thanks for forgetting me
> When I'm bored I generally do nothing, or do some physical exercise
> 
> Should Monday's be banned?

Click to collapse



Hell yes they should!!! 

If you had the ability to do this would fridays be the only day of the week? 


Sent from my Cataclysm Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (May 12, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Hell yes they should!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





NO! Then there wouldn't be any weekend!

I propose a 3 day week, Friday, Saturday and Sunday.

Friday, work. Saturday, main activity. Sunday, rest.



Good theory?


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 12, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> NO! Then there wouldn't be any weekend!
> 
> I propose a 3 day week, Friday, Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds good to me. I say just weekends then 

Do you like thunderstorms? 

Sent from my Cataclysm Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (May 12, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Sounds good to me. I say just weekends then
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Love them!



Where would you go for your ultimate holiday?


----------



## thebestappgames (May 12, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> Where would you go for your ultimate holiday?

Click to collapse



I would love to go Italy because of various historic places.
Who's your favorite actor?


----------



## karandpr (May 12, 2015)

Me....

Will you sell sea shells on sea shore ?


----------



## USBhost (May 12, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Me....
> 
> Will you sell sea shells on sea shore ?

Click to collapse



No 
I will smell sea shells on sea store

Will you?


----------



## karandpr (May 12, 2015)

USBhost said:


> No
> I will smell sea shells on sea store
> 
> Will you?

Click to collapse



I will sell sea spells for sea sores

Can you imagine an imaginary menagerie manager
imagining managing an imaginary menagerie ?


----------



## USBhost (May 12, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I will sell sea spells for sea sores
> 
> Can you imagine an imaginary menagerie manager
> imagining managing an imaginary menagerie ?

Click to collapse



Yes  I can 


Can a loop looping manager imagining loops 
managing imaginary looping loops?


----------



## karandpr (May 12, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Yes  I can
> 
> 
> Can a loop looping manager imagining loops
> managing imaginary looping loops?

Click to collapse



A loop looping manager can imagine looping imaginary loops while managing looping loops without managing imaginary looping loops.

Will there be freshly fried flying fish ?


----------



## USBhost (May 12, 2015)

karandpr said:


> A loop looping manager can imagine looping imaginary loops while managing looping loops without managing imaginary looping loops.
> 
> Will there be freshly fried flying fish ?

Click to collapse



When there's a freshly fried falling fish
by a fried freshly flying fish falling by the
flying fish.

How can one think of something that one can not think?


----------



## advent_geek (May 12, 2015)

it depends on each one's mindset or characters.
Example - i love to eat meat but some of them won't    

My reply, Do You agree ?


----------



## karandpr (May 13, 2015)

Wrong answer . 

Are you excited about the new DBZ series ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 13, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Wrong answer .
> 
> Are you excited about the new DBZ series ?

Click to collapse



I have no clue what that is 

Is it nap time yet? 

Sent from my Cataclysm Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (May 13, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I have no clue what that is
> 
> Is it nap time yet?
> 
> Sent from my Cataclysm Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Yes it is !! :victory:

How to balance multiple things in a single time ?


----------



## Jesse72 (May 13, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I have no clue what that is
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I wish. I have way too much to do right now.



Is procrastination the key to world success?


----------



## karandpr (May 13, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I wish. I have way too much to do right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Is procrastination the key to world success?

Click to collapse



It's certainly key to failure(Based on personal experience ) ...

Can I haz key to success ?


----------



## Jesse72 (May 13, 2015)

karandpr said:


> It's certainly key to failure(Based on personal experience ) ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sure, once I aquire it and you stop complaining when I steal your ice-creams.



Sounds like a deal?


----------



## advent_geek (May 13, 2015)

Thought so.

same?


----------



## Jesse72 (May 13, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Thought so.
> 
> same?

Click to collapse



Sounds good to me

Do you like water fountains?


----------



## simonbigwave (May 14, 2015)

water fountains can be strangely mesmerising on a sunny day. 

do you like waterfalls?


----------



## Jesse72 (May 14, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> water fountains can be strangely mesmerising on a sunny day.
> 
> do you like waterfalls?

Click to collapse



Yes

What's your favorite kind of water?


----------



## karandpr (May 14, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Yes
> 
> What's your favorite kind of water?

Click to collapse



Cold water 

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (May 14, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Cold water
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Natural water, not the man made stuff ;p

Do you like the Saygus V2?


----------



## karandpr (May 14, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Natural water, not the man made stuff ;p
> 
> Do you like the Saygus V2?

Click to collapse



Never heard of it ....

:highfive: or :victory:


----------



## tzzeri (May 14, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Natural water, not the man made stuff ;p

Click to collapse



I take offence. One of the xda rules is no racism. So please stop your racism to the human race.

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Saurabh K (May 14, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Natural water, not the man made stuff ;p
> 
> Do you like the Saygus V2?

Click to collapse



MAybe,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Best tablet under 9000 indian rupees ????


----------



## karandpr (May 14, 2015)

Saurabh K said:


> MAybe,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> Best tablet under 9000 indian rupees ????

Click to collapse



This







Dark Angels or Good Demons ?


----------



## advent_geek (May 14, 2015)

Good Demons

same?


----------



## Humpie (May 14, 2015)

Yep, the same
What's the real answer to life, the universe and everything?
(don't say 42)


----------



## Jesse72 (May 14, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> I take offence. One of the xda rules is no racism. So please stop your racism to the human race.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm sorry you work at Wonthaggi. Besides, if life was a race, I'd be winning[emoji2]  


Humpie said:


> Yep, the same
> What's the real answer to life, the universe and everything?
> (don't say 42)

Click to collapse



41.86279272626351683
The robot's firmware was out of date, so he didn't understand decimals. 

Am I a genius or what?


----------



## USBhost (May 14, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I'm sorry you work at Wonthaggi. Besides, if life was a race, I'd be winning[emoji2]
> 
> 41.86279272626351683
> The robot's firmware was out of date, so he didn't understand decimals.
> ...

Click to collapse



Idk according to my signature you may be one
But I don't know how you got that info


Where did you get it?


----------



## Jesse72 (May 15, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Idk according to my signature you may be one
> 
> But I don't know how you got that info
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





My genius



Sounds legit?


----------



## karandpr (May 15, 2015)

Looks bootlegged to me...

WHat next ?


----------



## Jesse72 (May 15, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Looks bootlegged to me...
> 
> WHat next ?

Click to collapse



Celebration!

Will you participate?

Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead


----------



## androidfreak70 (May 15, 2015)

Hello all haha ???  

A: no

Q: how are you all? ?

PS: not staying for long [emoji14]


----------



## advent_geek (May 15, 2015)

androidfreak70 said:


> Hello all haha
> 
> A: no
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep Good.


How About You?


----------



## Jesse72 (May 15, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Yep Good.
> 
> 
> How About You?

Click to collapse



Pretty excellent

What do you reckon @karandpr's plans are now that @androidfreak70 is back (for a little while)?

Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead


----------



## androidfreak70 (May 15, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Pretty excellent
> 
> What do you reckon @karandpr's plans are now that @androidfreak70 is back (for a little while)?
> 
> Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead

Click to collapse





advent_geek said:


> Yep Good.
> 
> 
> How About You?

Click to collapse



That's great to hear from both of you haha and..oh..well.. I'll be all clear of stuff to do at the end of this month and all be here like usual haha


----------



## karandpr (May 15, 2015)

androidfreak70 said:


> That's great to hear from both of you haha and..oh..well.. I'll be all clear of stuff to do at the end of this month and all be here like usual haha

Click to collapse



You eez back !!.. Long time dude !!

:angel:

Which member will be back next ?


----------



## advent_geek (May 15, 2015)

karandpr said:


> You eez back !!.. Long time dude !!
> 
> :angel:
> 
> Which member will be back next ?

Click to collapse



guess any of your friend.

What was your dinner. xD


----------



## Raccoonuman (May 15, 2015)

Haven't had it yet

What's your lunch? 

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (May 16, 2015)

Raccoonuman said:


> Haven't had it yet
> 
> What's your lunch?
> 
> Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.

Click to collapse



Bread

Same


----------



## tzzeri (May 16, 2015)

MikeFoxclaw said:


> Bread
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Peas, beans, grass, seeds...

Welcome back @androidfreak70

Limo or roles Royce

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Saurabh K (May 16, 2015)

Sent from my Sparkle V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (May 16, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Peas, beans, grass, seeds...
> 
> Welcome back @androidfreak70
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Limo, HSV Grange to be specific

Favourite limo?

Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead


----------



## karandpr (May 16, 2015)

Hummer Limo....

How did @Jesse72 revive his dead fake Note 4 ?


----------



## SimpleAppDevloper (May 16, 2015)

I have no idea what this is about

Sent from my GT-I8200N using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## USBhost (May 16, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Hummer Limo....
> 
> How did @Jesse72 revive his dead fake Note 4 ?

Click to collapse



Buy using Linux and my help

If something is fake, is it really fake?


----------



## advent_geek (May 16, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Buy using Linux and my help
> 
> If something is fake, is it really fake?

Click to collapse



fake

Feeling Slept?


----------



## Jesse72 (May 17, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Hummer Limo....
> 
> How did @Jesse72 revive his dead fake Note 4 ?

Click to collapse



With fastboot on Windows 8.1, China decided that calling something system.img is so overrated and called it system.ext4.img instead. Worked out I had to type 





> fastboot flash system.ext4 system.ext4.img

Click to collapse



. 


USBhost said:


> Buy using Linux and my help
> 
> If something is fake, is it really fake?

Click to collapse



Yes my phone is definitely fake, or Note 4s are seriously overpriced for the performance!


advent_geek said:


> fake
> 
> Feeling Slept?

Click to collapse



No, feeling sick and tired.

What's a good way to fix a sore throat?

Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead


----------



## ShadowLea (May 17, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> What's a good way to fix a sore throat?

Click to collapse



Tea with _ loads_ of honey. 

What also works well for me is strawberry.. What's it called in english.. We call it lemonade, but I think that's the wrong word, as it's not lemon flavoured. It's basically a syrup that you have to add water to to drink. We literally call it lemonade syrup. Popular children's drink. A double measure works best, even if it is toothachingly sweet. (and rather unhealthy, now that I think about it) 

Basically most sugary drinks. Dissolved sugar is very soothing on a sore throat. Just don't mix it with caffeine. And don't try anyhting with Stevia, it makes matter worse. 

So, what *is* it called in English? Wikipedia is very unhelpful. 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (May 17, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> With fastboot on Windows 8.1, China decided that calling something system.img is so overrated and called it system.ext4.img instead. Worked out I had to type .
> 
> Yes my phone is definitely fake, or Note 4s are seriously overpriced for the performance!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Soup and tea I guess

How much did that fake note cost?


----------



## Jesse72 (May 17, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Tea with _ loads_ of honey.
> 
> What also works well for me is strawberry.. What's it called in english.. We call it lemonade, but I think that's the wrong word, as it's not lemon flavoured. It's basically a syrup that you have to add water to to drink. We literally call it lemonade syrup. Popular children's drink. A double measure works best, even if it is toothachingly sweet. (and rather unhealthy, now that I think about it)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cordial is the syrup you add to water, but if its the straight stuff that's fizzy, its called lemonade or soft drink here in straya, or soda in 'America.


husam666 said:


> Soup and tea I guess
> 
> How much did that fake note cost?

Click to collapse



$80AUD (similar enough to USD), which I think is a reasonable price for the specs. However it has many problems (that he didn't tell me about), such as Google play services not working, accelerometer out 90°, very limited 'phone storage' etc, but nothing too annoying for me, because I have a reasonable knowledge of android, and there is a lot of helpful people on XDA! And besides, I'm happy, I talked him down from $170!

Biggest discount you've ever negotiated?

Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead


----------



## karandpr (May 17, 2015)

Got a HDD and memory card for 70$...I was 10$ short ,he knocked off the price for being a loyal customer...

What happens if law of gravity is repealed ?


----------



## USBhost (May 17, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Got a HDD and memory card for 70$...I was 10$ short ,he knocked off the price for being a loyal customer...
> 
> What happens if law of gravity is repealed ?

Click to collapse



The best will happen 
floating citys to come

Would that be awesome?


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (May 17, 2015)

USBhost said:


> The best will happen
> floating citys to come
> 
> Would that be awesome?

Click to collapse



In my opinion yes.

Whatsup with xda and a guy named baba ji?


----------



## Jesse72 (May 17, 2015)

MikeFoxclaw said:


> In my opinion yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatsup with xda and a guy named baba ji?

Click to collapse





You don't like getting solutions in your life with astrology?


----------



## karandpr (May 17, 2015)

I love it....

What do the stars say about me ?


----------



## androidfreak70 (May 17, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I love it....
> 
> What do the stars say about me ?

Click to collapse



Go go Karan!! haha ?

Why do I feel like Lollipop is still beta and buggy a little bit? ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 17, 2015)

androidfreak70 said:


> Go go Karan!! haha ?
> 
> Why do I feel like Lollipop is still beta and buggy a little bit? ?

Click to collapse



It all depends on your device ,and btw welcome back man 

What classic or older TV show is your absolute favorite?

Sent from my Optipop N5


----------



## androidfreak70 (May 17, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> It all depends on your device ,and btw welcome back man
> 
> What classic or older TV show is your absolute favorite?
> 
> Sent from my Optipop N5

Click to collapse



Thanks and.. Ed. Edd. Eddie is a nice old show haha..

What's your current device? [emoji14]


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 17, 2015)

androidfreak70 said:


> Thanks and.. Ed. Edd. Eddie is a nice old show haha..
> 
> What's your current device? [emoji14]

Click to collapse



Nexus 5

Same 

Sent from my Optipop N5


----------



## androidfreak70 (May 17, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Nexus 5
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Optipop N5

Click to collapse



Xperia Z haha 

What did I missed? ?


----------



## karandpr (May 17, 2015)

androidfreak70 said:


> Xperia Z haha
> 
> What did I missed?

Click to collapse



Jesse72 's bricked phone...There are some new members too ...USBhost , vinay , Racoonman ,Mike Fox Claw, advent geek ...

Dingos or Kangaroos ?


----------



## vinay (May 17, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Jesse72 's bricked phone...There are some new members too ...USBhost , vinay , Racoonman ,Mike Fox Claw, advent geek ...
> 
> Dingos or Kangaroos ?

Click to collapse



Kangaroos.


what if thare were another species living on earth like humans that have developed technology but we can,t talk to them because of different languages and they have developed technology different than ours.


----------



## karandpr (May 17, 2015)

vinay said:


> Kangaroos.
> 
> 
> what if thare were another species living on earth like humans that have developed technology but we can,t talk to them because of different languages and they have developed technology different than ours.

Click to collapse



Like cats....

Are humans slave to cats ?


----------



## ShadowLea (May 17, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Like cats....
> 
> Are humans slave to cats ?

Click to collapse



Yes. My cats certainly seem to think so. But they're kind masters, they treat me well.  

Would it be so bad if cats, rather than humans, made up the governments of the world? 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## vinay (May 18, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Yes. My cats certainly seem to think so. But they're kind masters, they treat me well.
> 
> Would it be so bad if cats, rather than humans, made up the governments of the world?
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ask your cat maby he/she tell you.


would you like to have hand rather than legs or legs rather than hands?


----------



## karandpr (May 18, 2015)

I would rather have both hands and legs ...I am greedy that way...

Is @vinay planning to harvest limbs for his evil plans ?


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I would rather have both hands and legs ...I am greedy that way...
> 
> Is @vinay planning to harvest limbs for his evil plans ?

Click to collapse



He's probably playing with some old claymores and want to be sure whether to lose hands or legs.

Am I close?


----------



## vinay (May 18, 2015)

husam666 said:


> He's probably playing with some old claymores and want to be sure whether to lose hands or legs.
> 
> Am I close?

Click to collapse



yes.

who is stronger.

a very fat sumo wrestler or a very muscular man.


----------



## karandpr (May 18, 2015)

vinay said:


> yes.
> 
> who is stronger.
> 
> a very fat sumo wrestler or a very muscular man.

Click to collapse



Depends ...Muscular man ...

Agility or strength ?


----------



## CodeRect (May 18, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Depends ...Muscular man ...
> 
> Agility or strength ?

Click to collapse



agility

when you watch nature shows, do you root for the predator or the prey?


----------



## DarkAlucard (May 18, 2015)

always the predator!

Whats the Question, to the Answer "42"


----------



## tzzeri (May 18, 2015)

CodeRect said:


> agility
> 
> when you watch nature shows, do you root for the predator or the prey?

Click to collapse




I root the phone




DarkAlucard said:


> always the predator!
> 
> Whats the Question, to the Answer "42"

Click to collapse





Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

What's 43-1?


----------



## vinay (May 18, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> I root the phone
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



42


What kernel are you using.

Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## husam666 (May 18, 2015)

vinay said:


> 42
> 
> 
> What kernel are you using.
> ...

Click to collapse



F4ktion

Do you think Ubuntu phone is going to be success?


----------



## vinay (May 18, 2015)

husam666 said:


> F4ktion
> 
> Do you think Ubuntu phone is going to be success?

Click to collapse



No

same


----------



## karandpr (May 18, 2015)

Yes

Will there be Fedora Phone ?


----------



## vinay (May 18, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yes
> 
> Will there be Fedora Phone ?

Click to collapse



yes but not official it would be a custom rom.



am i correct


----------



## Humpie (May 18, 2015)

vinay said:


> yes but not official it would be a custom rom.
> 
> 
> 
> am i correct

Click to collapse



I hope you are. 
When do you think the Nvidia Shield Android tv will launch?


----------



## tzzeri (May 19, 2015)

Humpie said:


> I hope you are.
> When do you think the Nvidia Shield Android tv will launch?

Click to collapse



No idea
Why can't ppl just be happy with android?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## USBhost (May 19, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> No idea
> Why can't ppl just be happy with android?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I don't know man I just don't...


Is the nexus player good?


----------



## karandpr (May 19, 2015)

USBhost said:


> I don't know man I just don't...
> 
> 
> Is the nexus player good?

Click to collapse



Nope....It cuts too many corners...

Why shouldn't I run if I am not being chased ?


----------



## Raccoonuman (May 19, 2015)

Running whilst not being chased isn't a bad thing; just don't run into any walls. 

How do you know you're not being chased? 

Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.


----------



## USBhost (May 19, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nope....It cuts too many corners...
> 
> Why shouldn't I run if I am not being chased ?

Click to collapse



Because if you run while you're not being changed
you will bring suspicion on yourself


Raccoonuman said:


> Running whilst not being chased isn't a bad thing; just don't run into any walls.
> 
> How do you know you're not being chased?
> 
> Sent via telepathy to your eyes. This post doesn't actually exist, you just think it does.

Click to collapse



By looking back




where did I get that quote?
hint from anime


----------



## karandpr (May 19, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Because if you run while you're not being changed
> you will bring suspicion on yourself
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gintama or some other gag manga ...

Satire or gags ?


----------



## USBhost (May 19, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Gintama or some other gag manga ...
> 
> Satire or gags ?

Click to collapse



magic kaito 1412


Satire


The longest anime?


----------



## karandpr (May 19, 2015)

USBhost said:


> magic kaito 1412
> 
> 
> Satire
> ...

Click to collapse



One piece ....

Same ...


----------



## advent_geek (May 20, 2015)

karandpr said:


> One piece ....
> 
> Same ...

Click to collapse



Elsword...

same?


----------



## karandpr (May 20, 2015)

Thats not even an anime...

Where is everyone ?


----------



## vinay (May 20, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Thats not even an anime...
> 
> Where is everyone ?

Click to collapse



here i come.


why you ask this question often.


----------



## karandpr (May 20, 2015)

vinay said:


> here i come.
> 
> 
> why you ask this question often.

Click to collapse



Many guys don't post when anime is involved ...so I need to change topic ....

Do you like baby sloths ?


----------



## Saurabh K (May 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Many guys don't post when anime is involved ...so I need to change topic ....
> 
> Do you like baby sloths ?

Click to collapse



Yes, cuteness overloaded
Do you even Value ?


----------



## USBhost (May 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Many guys don't post when anime is involved ...so I need to change topic ....
> 
> Do you like baby sloths ?

Click to collapse



What? Huh!... what's wrong with those guys?
Anime is the truth the way the life?
If it weren't for anime I would be lost... 

Yes 

Must change topic back to anime
so why did fate/zero was the only one that made me cry?


----------



## karandpr (May 21, 2015)

USBhost said:


> What? Huh!... what's wrong with those guys?
> Anime is the truth the way the life?
> If it weren't for anime I would be lost...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably due to Iskander ....The manliest guy in anime evah !! He stole the show even though he was secondary character....

Have you watched Dennou Coil ?


----------



## USBhost (May 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Probably due to Iskander ....The manliest guy in anime evah !! He stole the show even though he was secondary character....
> 
> Have you watched Dennou Coil ?

Click to collapse



No

Is it good?


----------



## karandpr (May 21, 2015)

USBhost said:


> No
> 
> Is it good?

Click to collapse



It's excellent !

Which anime will you watch next ?


----------



## USBhost (May 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> It's excellent !
> 
> Which anime will you watch next ?

Click to collapse



added to my list

the seven deadly sins or the one you said 

Did you watch the "the seven deadly sins"?


----------



## karandpr (May 21, 2015)

USBhost said:


> added to my list
> 
> the seven deadly sins or the one you said
> 
> Did you watch the "the seven deadly sins"?

Click to collapse



Nope ..Is it good ?

Which king is the true king in fate zero , Iskander ,Saber or Archer ?


----------



## USBhost (May 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nope ..Is it good ?
> 
> Which king is the true king in fate zero , Iskander ,Saber or Archer ?

Click to collapse



You bet it is. It's so funny 
I'm barely in ep 9



I say Archer
he acts like a king in almost every aspect

But the true king is Saber

And Iskander is the cool king!!

who's your favorite?


----------



## karandpr (May 21, 2015)

USBhost said:


> You bet it is. It's so funny
> I'm barely in ep 9
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Iskandar !!

Favorite food ?


----------



## Jesse72 (May 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Iskandar !!
> 
> Favorite food ?

Click to collapse



Too many to choose

Bacon or roast chicken?

Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead


----------



## unique99 (May 21, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Too many to choose
> 
> Bacon or roast chicken?
> 
> Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead

Click to collapse



roast chicken!

iOS or Android?


----------



## androidfreak70 (May 21, 2015)

Android forever!

Lollipop or KitKat?


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 21, 2015)

androidfreak70 said:


> Android forever!
> 
> Lollipop or KitKat?

Click to collapse



Lollipop, although xposed works a lot better on kitkat 

Heavy metal or classic rock? 

Sent from my N5


----------



## androidfreak70 (May 21, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Lollipop, although xposed works a lot better on kitkat
> 
> Heavy metal or classic rock?
> 
> Sent from my N5

Click to collapse



Um.. I guess classic rock..for now..haha..

Why when I drink water I still feel thirsty? ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 21, 2015)

androidfreak70 said:


> Um.. I guess classic rock..for now..haha..
> 
> Why when I drink water I still feel thirsty? ?

Click to collapse



Because your not drinking enough to feel hydrated 

Where have you been? 

Sent from my N5


----------



## androidfreak70 (May 21, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Because your not drinking enough to feel hydrated
> 
> Where have you been?
> 
> Sent from my N5

Click to collapse



On earth..

You?

ӾҎΣЯłΛ Ƶ_


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 21, 2015)

androidfreak70 said:


> On earth..
> 
> You?
> 
> ӾҎΣЯłΛ Ƶ_

Click to collapse



Here as always just not in this thread all the time 

Do you like thunderstorms? 

Sent from my N5


----------



## androidfreak70 (May 21, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Here as always just not in this thread all the time
> 
> Do you like thunderstorms?
> 
> Sent from my N5

Click to collapse



Yes.. A lot..

How about rain?

ӾҎΣЯłΛ Ƶ_


----------



## Jesse72 (May 22, 2015)

androidfreak70 said:


> Yes.. A lot..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Yeah, the only weather I hate is wind.



Is it sunny today?


----------



## ShadowLea (May 22, 2015)

Don't know yet, it's 0219. Predictions say 50/50, so probably not. 

What time is it in your corner of the planet? 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 22, 2015)

2123 still Thursday here

Whats your favorite time of the year? 

Sent from my N5


----------



## karandpr (May 22, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> 2123 still Thursday here
> 
> Whats your favorite time of the year?
> 
> Sent from my N5

Click to collapse



Pizza Time !!

Should Pizza time be an official season ?


----------



## Jesse72 (May 22, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Pizza Time !!
> 
> 
> 
> Should Pizza time be an official season ?

Click to collapse





Dunno, only a season sounds too small.....



Favourite pizza variety?


----------



## Jesse72 (May 24, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Dunno, only a season sounds too small.....
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite pizza variety?

Click to collapse



Does no one here like pizza or something?

Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 24, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Does no one here like pizza or something?
> 
> Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead

Click to collapse



I wouldn't trust someone who doesn't like pizza, of course we all like pizza 

What's your favorite type of pizza? 

Sent from my N5


----------



## karandpr (May 24, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Does no one here like pizza or something?
> 
> Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead

Click to collapse



Yes I do...

How any pizzas can you eat in a day ?


----------



## ShadowLea (May 24, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yes I do...
> 
> How any pizzas can you eat in a day ?

Click to collapse



Half of one. 

Oh why not; same. 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (May 24, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Half of one.
> 
> Oh why not; same.
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



no!!! I'll eat them all! all!! all!!!


why did i name my self @USBhost ?


----------



## karandpr (May 24, 2015)

USBhost said:


> no!!! I'll eat them all! all!! all!!!
> 
> 
> why did i name my self @USBhost ?

Click to collapse



You love OTG 

Is it true ?


----------



## USBhost (May 24, 2015)

karandpr said:


> You love OTG
> 
> Is it true ?

Click to collapse



yep
but to be honest i just thought of something cool and unique


why did you name your self @karandpr


----------



## karandpr (May 24, 2015)

USBhost said:


> yep
> but to be honest i just thought of something cool and unique
> 
> 
> why did you name your self @karandpr

Click to collapse



Similar reason...It's unique across the interwebz

Check out this thread. Lot of Fate Zero talk...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1548531

Sloths vs Koalas. Who win in tree hugging competition  ?


----------



## vinay (May 25, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Similar reason...It's unique across the interwebz
> 
> Check out this thread. Lot of Fate Zero talk...
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1548531
> ...

Click to collapse



none. a man cut down all trees before compition start


did anyone feel bad when Light died in death note.


----------



## karandpr (May 25, 2015)

vinay said:


> none. a man cut down all trees before compition start
> 
> 
> did anyone feel bad when Light died in death note.

Click to collapse



Nope ...he would have died anyway ...His time was up....

Did light became a shinigami ?


----------



## vinay (May 25, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nope ...he would have died anyway ...His time was up....
> 
> Did light became a shinigami ?

Click to collapse



yes i seen in an extended ending.

will they make death note 2 with light as shinigami


----------



## karandpr (May 25, 2015)

vinay said:


> yes i seen in an extended ending.
> 
> will they make death note 2 with light as shinigami

Click to collapse



Dont want that....Ryuk was stellar as shinigami... Trolling people and stuff...

Which series will you watch next ?


----------



## vinay (May 25, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Dont want that....Ryuk was stellar as shinigami... Trolling people and stuff...
> 
> Which series will you watch next ?

Click to collapse



after death note i was not be able to find good one.

can you sugggest me one.


----------



## karandpr (May 25, 2015)

vinay said:


> after death note i was not be able to find good one.
> 
> can you sugggest me one.

Click to collapse



Code Geass or Monster

Will Android M be Marshmellow ?


----------



## vinay (May 25, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Code Geass or Monster
> 
> Will Android M be Marshmellow ?

Click to collapse



no. it will be muffin.


will google skip m and make android n


----------



## Jesse72 (May 25, 2015)

vinay said:


> no. it will be muffin.
> 
> 
> will google skip m and make android n

Click to collapse



Android N for no skipping. So no.

What will happen for android X and Z?

Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead


----------



## advent_geek (May 25, 2015)

Google may combine chrome OS into Android.

Same??


----------



## Jesse72 (May 25, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Google may combine chrome OS into Android.
> 
> Same??

Click to collapse



They will make up new desserts to continue the trend.

Same

Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead


----------



## karandpr (May 26, 2015)

They will move out of software and start selling sweets...

Will google be responsible for Teeth decay ?


----------



## tzzeri (May 26, 2015)

vinay said:


> no. it will be muffin.
> 
> 
> will google skip m and make android n

Click to collapse




Like Microsoft skipped windows 9?



karandpr said:


> They will move out of software and start selling sweets...
> 
> Will google be responsible for Teeth decay ?

Click to collapse



No. No one will eat a dessert starting with an x or z. Like zebra cookies or xylophone lollies.

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------

She sells sea shells by the sea shore. How many 's'es in that?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## USBhost (May 26, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Like Microsoft skipped windows 9?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



8

What's up with "same" in this thread?


----------



## vinay (May 26, 2015)

USBhost said:


> 8
> 
> What's up with "same" in this thread?

Click to collapse



same


same?


----------



## karandpr (May 26, 2015)

Wait what 

Where is romeo ?


----------



## vinay (May 26, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Wait what
> 
> Where is romeo ?

Click to collapse



he is someware.



were is earth.


----------



## karandpr (May 26, 2015)

vinay said:


> he is someware.
> 
> 
> 
> were is earth.

Click to collapse



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=earth

Is lmgtfy the answer to everything ?


----------



## Hannah Stern (May 26, 2015)

karandpr said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=earth
> 
> Is lmgtfy the answer to everything ?

Click to collapse



Possibly it is...


----------



## vinay (May 26, 2015)

karandpr said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=earth
> 
> Is lmgtfy the answer to everything ?

Click to collapse



it depends.


why @karandpr changing avatar again and again.


----------



## karandpr (May 26, 2015)

vinay said:


> it depends.
> 
> 
> why @karandpr changing avatar again and again.

Click to collapse



I always do that...I have changed lot of avatars over these years ....

Did anyone know me when I had Light Yagami avatar >_> ?


----------



## advent_geek (May 26, 2015)

vinay said:


> he is someware.
> 
> 
> 
> were is earth.

Click to collapse



below your feet. 

whom like to have muffin?


----------



## showstopper1 (May 26, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> below your feet.
> 
> whom like to have muffin?

Click to collapse



I like to have it as those are pretty rare to find in my place,

Are you excited about Android M,Do you think that it will have a new UI other than material?

Sent from my LG-D855 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Sami Kabir (May 26, 2015)

showstopper1 said:


> I like to have it as those are pretty rare to find in my place,
> 
> Are you excited about Android M,Do you think that it will have a new UI other than material?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm excited about Android M. But no, Google is probably going to introduce improvements and some new features to the existing Material Design. I'm not a fan of MD (mostly because of its light theme). I hope that they consider adding a Dark theme and UI in MD (just like Holo Dark).

---

What do you think the "M" in Android M will stand for? 
(I'm hoping for Milkshake, Muffin or Meringue)


----------



## karandpr (May 27, 2015)

Milk Chocolate

Was Android L named after L Lawliet ?


----------



## tzzeri (May 27, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Milk Chocolate
> 
> Was Android L named after L Lawliet ?

Click to collapse



No.

Do you think they'll speak about Google glass by the io this week? 

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (May 27, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> No.
> 
> Do you think they'll speak about Google glass by the io this week?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



May be, i expect they will speak about Android M..

same?


----------



## karandpr (May 27, 2015)

They will speak about Google Socks...It will allow sentience to socks so you never lose a pair ...

Chrome ,Glass ,Fiber ...What will be the next Material Google will be targeting ?


----------



## vinay (May 27, 2015)

karandpr said:


> They will speak about Google Socks...It will allow sentience to socks so you never lose a pair ...
> 
> Chrome ,Glass ,Fiber ...What will be the next Material Google will be targeting ?

Click to collapse



gold. maby


why @karandpr planed to become a fourm moderator?


----------



## thelous (May 27, 2015)

whats up?


----------



## vinay (May 27, 2015)

thelous said:


> whats up?

Click to collapse



sky

what,s down?


----------



## thelous (May 27, 2015)

vinay said:


> sky
> 
> what,s down?

Click to collapse



Rock


----------



## tzzeri (May 28, 2015)

karandpr said:


> They will speak about Google Socks...It will allow sentience to socks so you never lose a pair ...
> 
> Chrome ,Glass ,Fiber ...What will be the next Material Google will be targeting ?

Click to collapse



Air. They need it for project loon. 
Do you use Google auto?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (May 28, 2015)

vinay said:


> gold. maby
> 
> 
> why @karandpr planed to become a fourm moderator?

Click to collapse



Didn't plan....Just became or something...



tzzeri said:


> Air. They need it for project loon.
> Do you use Google auto?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I use google manual....

Is there Google semi ?


----------



## advent_geek (May 28, 2015)

Google SEMi???

Chrome OS may be next target for material  .


----------



## karandpr (May 29, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Google SEMi???
> 
> Chrome OS may be next target for material  .

Click to collapse



Chrome is already a material...It's based on chromium which is a metal. I failed at making an auto ,manual or semi joke....

Will there be Google Elastic ?


----------



## USBhost (May 29, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Chrome is already a material...It's based on chromium which is a metal. I failed at making an auto ,manual or semi joke....
> 
> Will there be Google Elastic ?

Click to collapse



Hmm dont think so
it would look so weird


Google Future UI?


----------



## karandpr (May 29, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Hmm dont think so
> it would look so weird
> 
> 
> Google Future UI?

Click to collapse



Material is the UI for 2 years...Which is complicated and weird... I like Holo ...:highfive:

Will there be Google Hair ?


----------



## USBhost (May 29, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Material is the UI for 2 years...Which is complicated and weird... I like Holo ...:highfive:
> 
> Will there be Google Hair ?

Click to collapse



Yes 
http://www.amusingfun.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/google-hairstyles-funny-hair-cut.jpg


Google root?


----------



## karandpr (May 29, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Yes
> http://www.amusingfun.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/google-hairstyles-funny-hair-cut.jpg
> 
> 
> Google root?

Click to collapse



Nope. 

Will google become apple ?


----------



## advent_geek (May 29, 2015)

from open source to paid one?

same?


----------



## karandpr (May 29, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> from open source to paid one?
> 
> same?

Click to collapse



Ehh...Google is already paid one. It charges 15$ per device for gapps aka Google certified device . 

More of Open Source to Walled Garden ...


----------



## tzzeri (May 31, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Ehh...Google is already paid one. It charges 15$ per device for gapps aka Google certified device .
> 
> More of Open Source to Walled Garden ...

Click to collapse



The only part of Google which is open source is AOSP (Android Open Source Project). But even that isn't open as much as others, where people contribute to the OS. Android is closed source until the release of a version.

When people site Android being open source as a reason to buy Android, I find that ridiculous unless they're going to flash ROMs. But besides that, there's no advantage for consumers, just for manufacturers.

Three reasons why not to buy Windows phone. (It'll probably be hard for Jesse to answer this one)

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (May 31, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> The only part of Google which is open source is AOSP (Android Open Source Project). But even that isn't open as much as others, where people contribute to the OS. Android is closed source until the release of a version.
> 
> When people site Android being open source as a reason to buy Android, I find that ridiculous unless they're going to flash ROMs. But besides that, there's no advantage for consumers, just for manufacturers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You suck
You have no brain
Your the kinda sheepy (NZ?) Apple buying stereotype

Did I do this right?

Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 1, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> You suck
> You have no brain
> Your the kinda sheepy (NZ?) Apple buying stereotype
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. I'm an Aussie, not a kiwi. And stop the racism against the kiwis.

I'll give 3 reasons:
Ugly interface
Small user base=less apps
Doesn't have Google search integrated

Agree?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vinay (Jun 1, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> No. I'm an Aussie, not a kiwi. And stop the racism against the kiwis.
> 
> I'll give 3 reasons:
> Ugly interface
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes


What is better.
Dalvikvm or art.

Sent from my Xperia E3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 1, 2015)

vinay said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> What is better.
> ...

Click to collapse



Art, except that it uses more memory

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 1, 2015)

https://www.infinum.co/the-capsized...ntroducing-the-new-android-runtime-in-kit-kat

did you read that article??


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 1, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> No. I'm an Aussie, not a kiwi. And stop the racism against the kiwis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I know your Aussie. And when I said you/your, I meant a stereotypical (obviously uneducated, as Windows Phone is excellent) person in this situation.



and c'mon, offending kiwis is a national pastime 





advent_geek said:


> https://www.infinum.co/the-capsized...ntroducing-the-new-android-runtime-in-kit-kat
> 
> 
> 
> did you read that article??

Click to collapse





Nope, too lazy



Looking foreward to Friday already?


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 1, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I know your Aussie. And when I said you/your, I meant a stereotypical (obviously uneducated, as Windows Phone is excellent) person in this situation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ha ha ha, me too.
Bored Monday???


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 1, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> ha ha ha, me too.
> Bored Monday???

Click to collapse



Yup, exams

How many meals should you have per day?

Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 1, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Yup, exams
> 
> How many meals should you have per day?
> 
> Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead

Click to collapse



According Free Hours.  min 3 max 4

what about you?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 1, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> According Free Hours.  min 3 max 4
> 
> what about you?

Click to collapse



6 meals...though I can only manage 3....

Should I just eat all day long ?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> 6 meals...though I can only manage 3....
> 
> Should I just eat all day long ?

Click to collapse



yes... apparently u digest food more efficiently if u eat smaller but more frequent meals... in Okinawa the Japanese live to over 90-100yrs old apparently they say its because they eat smaller meals.

what do you hate most?


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 1, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> yes... apparently u digest food more efficiently if u eat smaller but more frequent meals... in Okinawa the Japanese live to over 90-100yrs old apparently they say its because they eat smaller meals.
> 
> what do you hate most?

Click to collapse



getting advice from the people. i dint mean you.   

same?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 1, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> getting advice from the people. i dint mean you.
> 
> same?

Click to collapse



People putting pressure on me. I'm happy being average, I don't need to be forced into being exceptional. 
Generally I'm pretty lax.

Most stressful situation you've ever been in?

Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 1, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> People putting pressure on me. I'm happy being average, I don't need to be forced into being exceptional.
> Generally I'm pretty lax.
> 
> Most stressful situation you've ever been in?
> ...

Click to collapse



during the project launch. lol

same??


----------



## androidfreak70 (Jun 1, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> during the project launch. lol
> 
> same??

Click to collapse



Seeing your phone stuck in boot while you got no data backup ?

What could make you so happy?

ӾҎΣЯłΛ Ƶ_


----------



## USBhost (Jun 1, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> People putting pressure on me. I'm happy being average, I don't need to be forced into being exceptional.
> Generally I'm pretty lax.
> 
> Most stressful situation you've ever been in?
> ...

Click to collapse



being alive 

what would you do if
Log Horizon was real
And we/XDA were all in it


----------



## vinay (Jun 2, 2015)

androidfreak70 said:


> Seeing your phone stuck in boot while you got no data backup ?
> 
> What could make you so happy?
> 
> ӾҎΣЯłΛ Ƶ_

Click to collapse



Getting a free high end phone.


Same.

Sent from my Xperia E3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjam180 (Jun 2, 2015)

vinay said:


> Getting a free high end phone.
> 
> 
> Same.
> ...

Click to collapse



Keeping my high end phone;p
If you were a sandwich what kind of sandwich would you be?


----------



## vinay (Jun 2, 2015)

Cjam180 said:


> Keeping my high end phone;p
> If you were a sandwich what kind of sandwich would you be?

Click to collapse



that no one like to eat. So i can live forever.


What if humans start using nitrogen instead of oxygen.


----------



## USBhost (Jun 2, 2015)

vinay said:


> that no one like to eat. So i can live forever.
> 
> 
> What if humans start using nitrogen instead of oxygen.

Click to collapse



we would lose weight


What can oxygen not do?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 2, 2015)

Melt steel beams

Do you have any dank memes that you'd like to share?


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 2, 2015)

check on imgur. 

who else use imgur for gif sharing?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 2, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> check on imgur.
> 
> who else use imgur for gif sharing?

Click to collapse



Not me. I use random pics I find, and host them on weebly if their local or edited by me

What should I change my signature to?

Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 2, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Not me. I use random pics I find, and host them on weebly if their local or edited by me
> 
> What should I change my signature to?
> 
> Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead

Click to collapse



add your weebly profile


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 3, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> add your weebly profile

Click to collapse



Why? Its only got a few random pics on it, I only use it instead of photobucket or whatever for picture hosting.

Should I put an interesting sounding link in my sig with ads to get money for nothing at all?

Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead


----------



## karandpr (Jun 3, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Why? Its only got a few random pics on it, I only use it instead of photobucket or whatever for picture hosting.
> 
> Should I put an interesting sounding link in my sig with ads to get money for nothing at all?
> 
> Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead

Click to collapse



It will be removed pretty soon...Such stuff pretty much breaks rules ...Not to mention you seem to hang out with lot of Mods and RCs ...>_> <_<

Did you check the Kubuntu & Ubuntu drama last week ?


----------



## USBhost (Jun 3, 2015)

karandpr said:


> It will be removed pretty soon...Such stuff pretty much breaks rules ...Not to mention you seem to hang out with lot of Mods and RCs ...>_> <_<
> 
> Did you check the Kubuntu & Ubuntu drama last week ?

Click to collapse



no?.. what happened

can you tell me?


----------



## AppSimpel (Jun 3, 2015)

USBhost said:


> no?.. what happened
> 
> can you tell me?

Click to collapse



I cant tell you, i am really deeply sorry.

Who will win the tour de france?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 3, 2015)

AppSimpel said:


> I cant tell you, i am really deeply sorry.
> 
> Who will win the tour de france?

Click to collapse



I have no idea 



USBhost said:


> no?.. what happened
> 
> can you tell me?

Click to collapse



Jonathan Ridell was asked to step down as Kubuntu Lead by Ubuntu Council without asking the Kubuntu Council. The Kubuntu Council then re elected him as Community leader...Pretty funny if you ask me... 
https://skitterman.wordpress.com/20...tu-community-council-and-the-kubuntu-council/

Is this the most interesting thing in TuxWorld these days ?


----------



## USBhost (Jun 3, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I have no idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Beats me

that was a crazy long painful read ??

whats the best thing of XDA?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 3, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Beats me
> 
> that was a crazy long painful read ??
> 
> whats the best thing of XDA?

Click to collapse



This thread... :highfive: 

Which is the best section of XDA ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 3, 2015)

karandpr said:


> This thread... :highfive:
> 
> Which is the best section of XDA ?

Click to collapse



Off topic. Then everything else as a close second. 

Without XDA, would android hacking be popular or well known?

Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 3, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Off topic. Then everything else as a close second.
> 
> Without XDA, would android hacking be popular or well known?
> 
> Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead

Click to collapse



yes. there would be a DXA instead (Developers Xtreme Android) forum.

grandfather or grandmother nicer?


----------



## arun483 (Jun 3, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> yes. there would be a DXA instead (Developers Xtreme Android) forum.
> 
> grandfather or grandmother nicer?

Click to collapse



grandfather

What if there was nothing as custom rom or recovery and everything was stock and buggy ?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 3, 2015)

arun483 said:


> grandfather
> 
> What if there was nothing as custom rom or recovery and everything was stock and buggy ?

Click to collapse



We would call it Firefox OS...

Cool signature btw...

Should I make a signature like the dude above ?


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 4, 2015)

karandpr said:


> We would call it Firefox OS...
> 
> Cool signature btw...
> 
> Should I make a signature like the dude above ?

Click to collapse



No

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 4, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> No
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Great question.

How do you become a mod?

Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead


----------



## as9333 (Jun 4, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Great question.
> 
> How do you become a mod?
> 
> Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead

Click to collapse



Get many thanks
I wonder why only  Sony xperia got dual recovery
Not even nexus


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 4, 2015)

Idk

What will the full name of Android M be?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## arun483 (Jun 5, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Idk
> 
> What will the full name of Android M be?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Milkshake 

What if IOS gets ported for our devices (all of them)?


----------



## PoXFreak (Jun 5, 2015)

arun483 said:


> Milkshake
> 
> 
> 
> What if IOS gets ported for our devices (all of them)?

Click to collapse




Then I'll be first in line for an Ubuntu phone.

What do you think will happen to FIFA?

 Sent from my EVO using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 5, 2015)

They will get into a bunch of trouble.

Is the s6 worth it?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NoHype (Jun 5, 2015)

Not for me, no SD Card or removable battery kills it for me. 
What will be the next phone that you have to have?


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 5, 2015)

NoHype said:


> Not for me, no SD Card or removable battery kills it for me.
> What will be the next phone that you have to have?

Click to collapse



When my current phone has had it's life, I'll see. I'll want a high end phone, but for a cheap price. Might end up going with one+ two or an oppo phone, but I'll see

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jun 5, 2015)

Pimples .

Is that the right answer ?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 5, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Pimples .
> 
> Is that the right answer ?

Click to collapse



Not really
What is worse, too bored or too busy at work/school?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 5, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> Not really
> What is worse, too bored or too busy at work/school?

Click to collapse



Too bored....

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 5, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Too bored....
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Too busy. You can always do something if your bored

Can you be of any assistance to me in these threads?

Download manager app/process missing
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3127820

Rotate accelerometer 90° permanently
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3124322

Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 5, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Too busy. You can always do something if your bored
> 
> Can you be of any assistance to me in these threads?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope 

Does anyone have a hound invite for me?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 6, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Nope
> 
> Does anyone have a hound invite for me?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No. 
What's worse, dogs or cats?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 6, 2015)

Dogs rule!

Who thinks cats are terrible?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 6, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Dogs rule!
> 
> Who thinks cats are terrible?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Me x1000

What pet do you want next?

Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 7, 2015)

A dog 

What do you think of Ubuntu?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 7, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> A dog
> 
> What do you think of Ubuntu?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I like supporting open source, so I have it dual booted with Windows on my PC. Also helps with some stuff for Android.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2760166

What do you think of this thread I just found? I reckon he looks pretty stupid now, after a year of success from OPO.

Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 7, 2015)

I kinda agree with him. The success of opo comes from the invite system. Just about every time its used, it creates alot of hype about an average product. Look at inbox by gmail. Someone bought an invite for $250. Really?   anyhow I do agree he looks pretty foolish. I dont really understand why he got upset about it.

What car do you own?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## USBhost (Jun 7, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> I kinda agree with him. The success of opo comes from the invite system. Just about every time its used, it creates alot of hype about an average product. Look at inbox by gmail. Someone bought an invite for $250. Really?   anyhow I do agree he looks pretty foolish. I dont really understand why he got upset about it.
> 
> What car do you own?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



None 

What would happen if IOS/Apple disappeared?


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 7, 2015)

I would rejoice.

What would happen if Android disappeared?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## USBhost (Jun 7, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> I would rejoice.
> 
> What would happen if Android disappeared?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I will get a bunch of people with pitchforks, torches and go raid Apple
And that's only one thing!

What would you do?


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 7, 2015)

Probably the same except I would use more effective weapons 

What would happen if Android was bought by Microsoft?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## USBhost (Jun 7, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Probably the same except I would use more effective weapons
> 
> What would happen if Android was bought by Microsoft?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I would be very skeptical
if they would keep it open source that'll be a must
I would hope they won't ruin it

and you?


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 7, 2015)

Idk. Im guessing they wouldn't ruin it.

Where would you rather live, usa or uk?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 7, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Idk. Im guessing they wouldn't ruin it.
> 
> Where would you rather live, usa or uk?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



uk. 
Same.


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 7, 2015)

Usa

What would you rather own, an iphone 6 or a samsung galaxy s2?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jun 7, 2015)

iPhone 6 ....Apple is above Samsung on my list >_> ....On top of the GS2 had too many issues ...Last phone to use rfs iirc which is AWFUL...

Puppy or kitten ?


----------



## USBhost (Jun 7, 2015)

karandpr said:


> iPhone 6 ....Apple is above Samsung on my list >_> ....On top of the GS2 had too many issues ...Last phone to use rfs iirc which is AWFUL...
> 
> Puppy or kitten ?

Click to collapse



how dare you mention Apple is good way 
you broke the unmentioned rule of XDA lol

kitten

NEXUS>Samsung>others>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>x10000000^999>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Apple

ok sorry i got a little carried away lol
am i a geek?


----------



## Snowby123 (Jun 7, 2015)

USBhost said:


> how dare you mention Apple is good way
> you broke the unmentioned rule of XDA lol
> 
> kitten
> ...

Click to collapse



No. Am I since my opinion is same same?

sent


----------



## karandpr (Jun 7, 2015)

USBhost said:


> how dare you mention Apple is good way
> you broke the unmentioned rule of XDA lol
> 
> kitten
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably ...

Cos I have used Samsung >_> <_<  ...it's awful ...Check out what they did with Tizen .....>_> ..A promising OS ...after delays and delays ,it has became irrelevant ...

Will I be hunted by SamBoys for calling Samsung flaky ?


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 7, 2015)

Yup. Btw I love samsung 

Who thinks we should have a moderator ban karandpr for mentioning iphone in a non-derogatory way?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## USBhost (Jun 7, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Probably ...
> 
> Cos I have used Samsung >_> <_<  ...it's awful ...Check out what they did with Tizen .....>_> ..A promising OS ...after delays and delays ,it has became irrelevant ...
> 
> Will I be hunted by SamBoys for calling Samsung flaky ?

Click to collapse



no because deep down we all dont like TW
some say they do but its just the features they like.
i do agree Samsung is flaky but i would take flaky anyday to avoid Apple.
Samsung has problems but hey xda was made for a reason, to improve
ROMs, Kernels and much more.. which in turn make Samsung phones good.

should we make a petition to make an XDA holiday
for all the RC RD RM to get a day off work and get payed?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 7, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Yup. Btw I love samsung
> 
> Who thinks we should have a moderator ban karandpr for mentioning iphone in a non-derogatory way?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



....:angel:... You can certainly try........



USBhost said:


> no because deep down we all dont like TW
> some say they do but its just the features they like.
> i do agree Samsung is flaky but i would take flaky anyday to avoid Apple.
> Samsung has problems but hey xda was made for a reason, to improve
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes we should ...Also Otaku Members get paid overtime ...

I have to disagree though ...Touchwiz is one of the smaller problems..now KNOX is different ...KNOX makes Samsung no different than apple.

How many smartphone OS have you used ?


----------



## USBhost (Jun 7, 2015)

karandpr said:


> ....:angel:... You can certainly try........
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Only 2 Android and IOS
I used IOS back in the day when I was wandering through Hueco Mundo, lost
Until an OS Reaper showed me the way to the Apple free society where I saw the light of android.

How many did you use?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 7, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Only 2 Android and IOS
> I used IOS back in the day when I was wandering through Hueco Mundo, lost
> Until an OS Reaper showed me the way to the Apple free society where I saw the light of android.
> 
> How many did you use?

Click to collapse



Android primarily ...I have used iOS , WP and BadaOS on certain occasions ...I might try FirefoxOS or Jolla Sailfish in future ...

Did I miss something while I was AWOL ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 7, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Android primarily ...I have used iOS , WP and BadaOS on certain occasions ...I might try FirefoxOS or Jolla Sailfish in future ...
> 
> Did I miss something while I was AWOL ?

Click to collapse



Yeah, a great opportunity to ban me. Guess your really disappointed you missed it.

Do people actually believe anything I post?

Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 7, 2015)

No
Will you upgrade to Windows 10, if yes, why?

Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jun 7, 2015)

Yes. Cos ,I wanted to reinstall my OS anyway...Might as well try the free upgrade. Can always switch back to Windows 7.

Does you clone your HDD ?


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 7, 2015)

Nope. Got a personal file server in my house. I just back up all the important stuff on there.

Is 8gb internal storage on a phone enough space if you have an sd slot?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jun 7, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Nope. Got a personal file server in my house. I just back up all the important stuff on there.
> 
> Is 8gb internal storage on a phone enough space if you have an sd slot?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes... 2.3GB of internal is more than enough with SD....Without SD 32 GB is a must ..

Phones with or without SD ?


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 7, 2015)

With. Definitely. Unless they have like 64 internal.

Htc or Motorola?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 7, 2015)

Motorola, had too much problems with HTC.

Same.

Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 8, 2015)

oddtiki said:


> Motorola, had too much problems with HTC.
> 
> Same.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I would choose the m9 over the moto x 2014 without taking price into consideration, because it's an overall better phone, although if they had the same specs, I'd choose Motorola. Overall, I like Motorola better, and I'm using a moto. I know I sound crazy, but I like the Motorola build better than HTC. I used to have an HTC, and it came with disadvantages, like it got scratched easily, it was heavier, and while plastic may not be as premium, it has a better feel in the hand.

Do you want gpe to continue?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jun 8, 2015)

No

Same


----------



## erriperry (Jun 8, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> I would choose the m9 over the moto x 2014 without taking price into consideration, because it's an overall better phone, although if they had the same specs, I'd choose Motorola. Overall, I like Motorola better, and I'm using a moto. I know I sound crazy, but I like the Motorola build better than HTC. I used to have an HTC, and it came with disadvantages, like it got scratched easily, it was heavier, and while plastic may not be as premium, it has a better feel in the hand.
> 
> Do you want gpe to continue?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What is gpe?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## oddtiki (Jun 8, 2015)

I don't see any future into that, probably a no from me.

For example you have the opportunity to have a device of your own choice completely for free. What would you pick and why? I will quickly answer for myself, I bought a Galaxy Alpha Exynos a few weeks ago, it wasn't really cheap cost me like 500 euro, however I'd choose to have one for free, because of the really really premium design and the specs are really good. On AntuTu Benchmark my score is always on top with stock ROM and below me are Meizu MX4, Note 4 and the OnePlusOne. 

Edit: @erriperry GPE is a graphical user interface environment for handheld (pocket) computers.


----------



## karandpr (Jun 8, 2015)

I would get the Moto X .. @oddtiki GPE= Google Play Edition ...

Nexus 6 or Moto X ?


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 8, 2015)

N6

Dell or toshiba for PC

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## erriperry (Jun 8, 2015)

Dell

Galaxy S6 or LG G4?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## husam666 (Jun 8, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Dell
> 
> Galaxy S6 or LG G4?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



I'd say G4 because it looks more durable.

Is Android becoming the new Windows Vista?


----------



## Ace42 (Jun 8, 2015)

husam666 said:


> I'd say G4 because it looks more durable.
> 
> Is Android becoming the new Windows Vista?

Click to collapse



Lollipop is buggy like Vista, but M will be vista  after the service packs. 

Phones continue to get thinner, yet battery life suffers as a result. So is thinness really worth giving up to shave off a few mm's? 

"I'd Totally Hug You, If That Was Something I Did"


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 8, 2015)

Ace42 said:


> Lollipop is buggy like Vista, but M will be vista  after the service packs.
> 
> Phones continue to get thinner, yet battery life suffers as a result. So is thinness really worth giving up to shave off a few mm's?
> 
> "I'd Totally Hug You, If That Was Something I Did"

Click to collapse



You hear people complaining about battery life way more than thick phones. An extra two millimetres won't make much of a difference. And apple goes so far to have a protruding camera to make it thinner.
Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Jun 8, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> You hear people complaining about battery life way more than thick phones. An extra two millimetres won't make much of a difference. And apple goes so far to have a protruding camera to make it thinner.
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I used to have an HTC Touch Pro 2, that thing is thick and heavy as hell, but I didn't mind any of that and I loved it. I hate thin phones because they always move around in my pocket.  So the answer is no.

Are we going to see phones physical keyboards again any time soon?


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 8, 2015)

husam666 said:


> I used to have an HTC Touch Pro 2, that thing is thick and heavy as hell, but I didn't mind any of that and I loved it. I hate thin phones because they always move around in my pocket.  So the answer is no.
> 
> Are we going to see phones physical keyboards again any time soon?

Click to collapse



They still make them. Samsung, LG... With their Android flip phones. But it's only for some markets

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 AM ----------

Green or red or yellow apples?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 9, 2015)

Green

Favorite dog breed?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 9, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Green
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I'd love a pet dingo, don't mind if its not purebred.

If that doesn't count, I'd say Kelpie, though I don't really mind if a dog is purebred or not, as long as its not some useless lap dog or something. I prefer working dogs.



Are you a dog or cat person?


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 9, 2015)

Definitely dog. Hate cats.

Same

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 9, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Definitely dog. Hate cats.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Neither person. I prefer to stick with species of my own kind.

Beef or veal?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Dreadful man (Jun 9, 2015)

I'll prefer beef.
Why do we live?


----------



## erriperry (Jun 9, 2015)

Dreadful man said:


> I'll prefer beef.
> Why do we live?

Click to collapse



Because we want to live. Otherwise everyone would have commited suicide.

Free, umlimited 3g/4g or infinite battery?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## morgan1202 (Jun 9, 2015)

Infinite battery

I'm running a s6 edge but can't get xposed framework too install any suggestions

 Sent from my SM-G925F using XDA Forums


----------



## karandpr (Jun 9, 2015)

Post in the section below for help ...This is OT section..
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s6-edge/help

How many dingos can Jesse keep ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 9, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Post in the section below for help ...This is OT section..
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s6-edge/help
> 
> How many dingos can Jesse keep ?

Click to collapse



Dunno, but one or two is enough, I don't need a whole herd.
@morgan1202 with xposed, try all the different ways of getting it, my phone storage was completely full (a long story for another time) so I looked at flashing it though a custom recovery, though didn't at the end. All the instructions are in the xposed installer.

RWD or 4WD, what's your preferred?

Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 9, 2015)

morgan1202 said:


> Infinite battery
> 
> I'm running a s6 edge but can't get xposed framework too install any suggestions
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using XDA Forums

Click to collapse



Because you didn't read the op for lp xposed. The official xposed doesn't work on any Samsung lollipop phones with a touchwiz based ROM. There might be an unofficial version.

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------




morgan1202 said:


> Infinite battery
> 
> I'm running a s6 edge but can't get xposed framework too install any suggestions
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using XDA Forums

Click to collapse



I see someone got it working

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=60849481

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## morgan1202 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks will check it out

 Sent from my SM-G925F using XDA Forums


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 9, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Dunno, but one or two is enough, I don't need a whole herd.
> @morgan1202 with xposed, try all the different ways of getting it, my phone storage was completely full (a long story for another time) so I looked at flashing it though a custom recovery, though didn't at the end. All the instructions are in the xposed installer.
> 
> RWD or 4WD, what's your preferred?
> ...

Click to collapse



4wd

Why doesn't morgan 1202 know that this isnt the place to ask meaningful questions?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 9, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> 4wd
> 
> Why doesn't morgan 1202 know that this isnt the place to ask meaningful questions?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Because his new to XDA

Do you use Xposed?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 9, 2015)

No

Did you know that apple asks you to give them your Android phone when you switch over to iphone?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 9, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> No
> 
> Did you know that apple asks you to give them your Android phone when you switch over to iphone?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



They don't

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 AM ----------

What's your favorite app?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 10, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> They don't
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually, they do.

Trev mod

Best root app?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## USBhost (Jun 10, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Actually, they do.
> 
> Trev mod
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



terminal emulator

Best device


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 10, 2015)

Nexus 6

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 10, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Nexus 6
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




Whats your question?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 10, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> Whats your question?

Click to collapse





It is hidden. It requires a special key combination to unlock, which I will not state here for security reasons.

BTW the answer is banana splits with sprinkles.



Are you hungry?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 10, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> It is hidden. It requires a special key combination to unlock, which I will not state here for security reasons.
> 
> BTW the answer is banana splits with sprinkles.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not now. But sometimes.

What is best food for when you are hungry?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 10, 2015)

Any palatable food....

Are you choosy with food when you are hungry ?


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 10, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Actually, they do.
> 
> Trev mod
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




They don't. In a few countries, you can swap over Android for credit towards an iPhone, but they don't ask you, they don't even advertise it. Read this: http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/apple-trade-in-program-android-iphone/




karandpr said:


> Any palatable food....
> 
> Are you choosy with food when you are hungry ?

Click to collapse



No

Green or blue

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jun 10, 2015)

Green

White or Maroon ?


----------



## vinay (Jun 10, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Green
> 
> White or Maroon ?

Click to collapse



maroon.


why RD or RC get retired why even xda added retired ?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 10, 2015)

vinay said:


> maroon.
> 
> 
> why RD or RC get retired why even xda added retired ?

Click to collapse



There is no Retired RC or Retired RT ...Only Retired RD cos it's coveted title ...

Blue or Grey ?


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 10, 2015)

karandpr said:


> There is no Retired RC or Retired RT ...Only Retired RD cos it's coveted title ...
> 
> Blue or Grey ?

Click to collapse



Elephant

Elephant or ant

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 10, 2015)

Ant

Cake or ice cream?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 10, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Ant
> 
> Cake or ice cream?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Ice cream
Avocado or wasabi

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## USBhost (Jun 10, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Ice cream
> Avocado or wasabi
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



none 

root beer?
or
if Chainfire disappeared
who would take his place?


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 10, 2015)

Root beer.

Beef or pork?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jun 10, 2015)

None...
@USBhost ...
No one...Hackers can't be replaced.

Xperia E1 Dual or Moto E 2014 ?


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 10, 2015)

karandpr said:


> None...
> @USBhost ...
> No one...Hackers can't be replaced.
> 
> Xperia E1 Dual or Moto E 2014 ?

Click to collapse



Moto E 2014 definitely.

If there actually was a such thing as the Moto E 2014, then my answer might be different.

Moto E 1st gen or Moto E 2015?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jun 10, 2015)

Moto E 2015 410  version...

I was saying Moto E 1st gen

Are you fat ?


----------



## erriperry (Jun 10, 2015)

No

What's your favourite android version?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## USBhost (Jun 10, 2015)

erriperry said:


> No
> 
> What's your favourite android version?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



M 

yours?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 10, 2015)

R. Daneel Olivaw

Same


----------



## erriperry (Jun 10, 2015)

USBhost said:


> M
> 
> yours?

Click to collapse



M

What was your first android phone? (name, not android version)

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## USBhost (Jun 10, 2015)

erriperry said:


> M
> 
> What was your first android phone? (name, not android version)
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



Samsung galaxy S4 at&t
with an locked bootloader
thanks God we went to T Mobile


```
if [ "you" == "tablet_yes" ]; then 
   echo "whats your first tablet" > /sys/ur/internet/xda/thread/$PWD
else if [ "you" == "phone_yes" ]; then
         echo "whats your first phone" > /sys/ur/internet/xda/thread/$PWD
      if
if
```


----------



## erriperry (Jun 10, 2015)

First phone: Samsung Galaxy Y
First tablet: Lg G Pad 8.3

In what country do you live?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## USBhost (Jun 10, 2015)

erriperry said:


> First phone: Samsung Galaxy Y
> First tablet: Lg G Pad 8.3
> 
> In what country do you live?
> ...

Click to collapse




#!/xda/thread/post

Asker=erriperry

Country=XDA
Province="u:r:usbhost:s0"
State=US

echo "$Country $Province $State" > /xda/thread/$PWD/reply/$Asker

ok enough of that lol
best RPG


----------



## erriperry (Jun 10, 2015)

USBhost said:


> #!/xda/thread/post
> 
> Asker=erriperry
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pokémon

Best android game?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 10, 2015)

Fighter wing 2

How much does gasoline cost where you live? (In usd)

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 10, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Fighter wing 2
> 
> How much does gasoline cost where you live? (In usd)
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Very expensive to get imported, we generally use petrol [emoji2] 

Most common fuel in your country?

Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 10, 2015)

Gasoline.

What is the difference between petrol and gasoline?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jrc2 (Jun 11, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Gasoline.
> 
> What is the difference between petrol and gasoline?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



According to Wikipedia, it is the same thing. It is called Petrol in USA and Gasoline in other countries.

Cost per gal. for petrol or gas in USD per gallon where you live?


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 11, 2015)

~$2.30 

Do you change your oil and do other car maintenance your self or do u have a professional do it for u?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Toledo_JAB (Jun 11, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> ~$2.30
> 
> Do you change your oil and do other car maintenance your self or do u have a professional do it for u?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I change my own and more.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gesoireJy8&sns=em
Insurance totaled out the van for $1100. Body shop quoted $4000 to fix it. I fixed with used parts for $900. :laugh:

Would you buy a used Xperia Z (with dock and cases) for $200 or a lower classed device that is brand new, Xperia T3 for $289?


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 11, 2015)

Used.

Can you fix a broken micro usb port on a phone?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 AM ----------




jrc2 said:


> According to Wikipedia, it is the same thing. It is called Petrol in USA and Gasoline in other countries.
> 
> Cost per gal. for petrol or gas in USD per gallon where you live?

Click to collapse



Btw I think you got that mixed up. Its gasoline in USA and petrol in other countries. 

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## USBhost (Jun 11, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Used.
> 
> Can you fix a broken micro usb port on a phone?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



sure if you give me $1,000
i will do it for free  lol

can a duck not make an echo?


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 11, 2015)

Idk.

Have you ever heard of Freedompop, the first phone company to give out a free mobile phone plan and data?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## USBhost (Jun 11, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Idk.
> 
> Have you ever heard of Freedompop, the first phone company to give out a free mobile phone plan and data?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



never

where is that


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 11, 2015)

Its in the USA. It uses Sprint's network. I THINK it needs cdma so im not sure if it works overseas.

Why would anyone use 2g internet? And why a phone company still support it?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jun 11, 2015)

Less battery drain...Useful when you are travelling without a charger or a bank....

Will there be battery stations in future so people can recharge batteries for monies ?


----------



## orkunkurun (Jun 11, 2015)

-Battery stations are there now. In my city, battery stations are common in crowded places and shopping malls. They charges phones for 1 Turkish Liras (0.38 $)

-Do you live in Istanbul?


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 11, 2015)

orkunkurun said:


> -Battery stations are there now. In my city, battery stations are common in crowded places and shopping malls. They charges phones for 1 Turkish Liras (0.38 $)
> 
> -Do you live in Istanbul?

Click to collapse



No!
Do you live in Vic?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## orkunkurun (Jun 11, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> No!
> Do you live in Vic?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



-No.

-What is the full name of Vic?


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 11, 2015)

orkunkurun said:


> -No.
> 
> -What is the full name of Vic?

Click to collapse



Victoria, Straya

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 11, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Any palatable food....
> 
> Are you choosy with food when you are hungry ?

Click to collapse



no. food is for energy only for me.

super spice hot food or no taste food?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 11, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> no. food is for energy only for me.
> 
> super spice hot food or no taste food?

Click to collapse



Super spice hot food....no tastes is bleh

Spicy vs Sweet ?


----------



## erriperry (Jun 11, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Super spice hot food....no tastes is bleh
> 
> Spicy vs Sweet ?

Click to collapse



Spicy

Pasta or rice?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 11, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Spicy
> 
> Pasta or rice?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



rice

green tea or earl grey tea?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 11, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> rice
> 
> green tea or earl grey tea?

Click to collapse



Yuck! I don't like tea

Coke or Big M?

Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 11, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Yuck! I don't like tea
> 
> Coke or Big M?
> 
> Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead

Click to collapse



depends if you want cancer one day.  none for me. too much sugar and preservatives.
/
shepherds pie or cottage pie?


----------



## erriperry (Jun 11, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> depends if you want cancer one day.  none for me. too much sugar and preservatives.
> /
> shepherds pie or cottage pie?

Click to collapse



3.14159265358979

Java or Javascript?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## karandpr (Jun 11, 2015)

Y U do this ....I like both of them ....JS more these days ...

JS or PHP ?


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 11, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Y U do this ....I like both of them ....JS more these days ...
> 
> JS or PHP ?

Click to collapse



JFYHCFJ

For Google or aosp keyboard: light theme or dark theme

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Karku (Jun 11, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> JFYHCFJ
> 
> For Google or aosp keyboard: light theme or dark theme
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Light theme.

Fries with ketchup or mayonnaise?


----------



## erriperry (Jun 11, 2015)

Karku said:


> Light theme.
> 
> Fries with ketchup or mayonnaise?

Click to collapse



Ketchup!

On-screen buttons or hardware buttons?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 11, 2015)

On screen

Would u rather die of starvation or dehydration?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 11, 2015)

Karku said:


> Light theme.
> 
> Fries with ketchup or mayonnaise?

Click to collapse




Mixed




gezafisch said:


> On screen
> 
> Would u rather die of starvation or dehydration?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Neither

XDA free or premium

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------

Or XDA One

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## RelentLess78 (Jun 11, 2015)

thanks


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 11, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Mixed
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Free.

Road biking or mountain biking?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## erriperry (Jun 11, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Free.
> 
> Road biking or mountain biking?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Mountain

Bus or Car?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 11, 2015)

Car. 

Do you mow your own lawn?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jun 11, 2015)

I don't have a lawn

DO you mown your neighbor's lawn ?


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 11, 2015)

RelentLess78 said:


> thanks

Click to collapse



I see this is your first post on XDA. I'm not sure why you joined, but please think before posting




karandpr said:


> I don't have a lawn
> 
> DO you mown your neighbor's lawn ?

Click to collapse



All the time. And then give them a huge bill. 

Do you mow the white house's lawn?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 11, 2015)

Yeah... right 

Do you like black coffee?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## USBhost (Jun 11, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Yeah... right
> 
> Do you like black coffee?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Maybe 

What do you think?


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 11, 2015)

Nothing. Im brainless.

Do u lik salad?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## De4Su (Jun 11, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Nothing. Im brainless.
> 
> Do u lik salad?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes


apple or potato?


----------



## erriperry (Jun 11, 2015)

De4Su said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> apple or potato?

Click to collapse



Apple

Hamburger or pizza?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 11, 2015)

Pizza

Do you target shoot?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 11, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Pizza
> 
> Do you target shoot?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No.
Are you an informant?


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 11, 2015)

Nope.

Would you like to live in the coty or 2 hrs from nearest big city.

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## husam666 (Jun 12, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Nope.
> 
> Would you like to live in the coty or 2 hrs from nearest big city.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If I had a maid and good internet, I would. 

What's your favorite programming language's best feature in your opinion?


----------



## jrc2 (Jun 12, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Used.
> 
> Can you fix a broken micro usb port on a phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It depends on where in USA you are (some people call it different things). I live in USA.

---------- Post added at 10:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------




tzzeri said:


> Mixed
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One.

XDA app or Tapatalk?


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 12, 2015)

Xda app.

native or foreign cars?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## erriperry (Jun 12, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Xda app.
> 
> native or foreign cars?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Bike

Apk or play store?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 12, 2015)

Apk

Deep sea diving or high altitude flying?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 12, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Apk
> 
> Deep sea diving or high altitude flying?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



High altitude flying

Expresso or  capuccino?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 12, 2015)

capuccino

Tea or coffee ?


----------



## vinay (Jun 12, 2015)

karandpr said:


> capuccino
> 
> Tea or coffee ?

Click to collapse



tea.


```
#include<conio.h>
main()
{
printf("what is you favorite brand for smart phones.");
getch();
}
```


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 12, 2015)

vinay said:


> tea.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung.

WhiteHat or BlackHat?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 12, 2015)

Greyhat

What should I do to kill boredom ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 12, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Greyhat
> 
> What should I do to kill boredom ?

Click to collapse



Use a katana

Is stupidity cureable?

Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead


----------



## karandpr (Jun 12, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Use a katana
> 
> Is stupidity cureable?
> 
> Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead

Click to collapse



Now that you mention it ...it is...

Why do you ask ?


----------



## erriperry (Jun 12, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Now that you mention it ...it is...
> 
> Why do you ask ?

Click to collapse



Because the thread title says I should ask a question.

Windows, Linux or OS X?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## karandpr (Jun 12, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Because the thread title says I should ask a question.
> 
> Windows, Linux or OS X?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



Windows ...

Linux or GNU Hurd ?


----------



## erriperry (Jun 12, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Windows ...
> 
> Linux or GNU Hurd ?

Click to collapse



Linux, because android

Ubuntu or Linux Mint?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## karandpr (Jun 12, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Linux, because android
> 
> Ubuntu or Linux Mint?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



Linux Mint 

Cinnamon or Unity ?


----------



## erriperry (Jun 12, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Linux Mint
> 
> Cinnamon or Unity ?

Click to collapse



Unity

Windows phone or ios?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## Sami Kabir (Jun 12, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Unity
> 
> Windows phone or ios?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



Windows Phone (or Windows 10 Mobile)..

.....

What's your opinion on ASUS buying HTC?


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 12, 2015)

Didnt hear about it.

Do you think broadcom was worth the $37 billion that they were bought for?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jun 12, 2015)

They are ....

Will you buy twitter ?


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 12, 2015)

Probably not. Haven't won the lottery lately... 

What is the first thing you would use ure money for if someone gave you 5 billion USD?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 13, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Probably not. Haven't won the lottery lately...
> 
> What is the first thing you would use ure money for if someone gave you 5 billion USD?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Boring answer: Pay of my student debt, and give half to my parents. Then I'd spend the rest of my live travelling around the world; with a few friends if they want to come. 

Fun answer: Buy Mars.

If you could pick any fictional world to live in, which one would it be, and why?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 13, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Boring answer: Pay of my student debt, and give half to my parents. Then I'd spend the rest of my live travelling around the world; with a few friends if they want to come.
> 
> Fun answer: Buy Mars.
> 
> If you could pick any fictional world to live in, which one would it be, and why?

Click to collapse



A world where there is no debt, no slavery to debt. Because people have  too much suffering with debt it seems.

Kali Linux or Tails?


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 13, 2015)

No opinion.

How long does your battery last on standby?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jun 13, 2015)

Tails...The developer contributes a lot to upstream debian ...

Depends on the brightness and kernel...Atleast  24 hours normally ...on 100% brightness there are lot of wakelocks, so 90 minutes on that(yes standby, CPU is locked at highest frequency)

Soft rootable kernels or Hard secure kernels ?


----------



## USBhost (Jun 13, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Tails...The developer contributes a lot to upstream debian ...
> 
> Depends on the brightness and kernel...Atleast  24 hours normally ...on 100% brightness there are lot of wakelocks, so 90 minutes on that(yes standby, CPU is locked at highest frequency)
> 
> Soft rootable kernels or Hard secure kernels ?

Click to collapse



Soft rootable kernels

who cares about security
if your not hiding.

btw love you sig 


if one is disgusting what is right
if they refuses to continue/answer what's there problem?


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 13, 2015)

I do. Just because im not hiding doesn't give anyone the right to spy on me.


Do you live cold pizza?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 13, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> I do. Just because im not hiding doesn't give anyone the right to spy on me.
> 
> 
> Do you live cold pizza?
> ...

Click to collapse



I only occasionally live pizza, but when I do, its generally warm.

Do you like scary stories?

Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead


----------



## karandpr (Jun 13, 2015)

Yes

Will you make a scary story thread ?


----------



## vinay (Jun 13, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yes
> 
> Will you make a scary story thread ?

Click to collapse



no.


is it fine that i always try to do things that i can,t do. without a very high experience.
and i don ,t have that experience.


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 13, 2015)

vinay said:


> no.
> 
> 
> is it fine that i always try to do things that i can,t do. without a very high experience.
> and i don ,t have that experience.

Click to collapse



As long as you don't make a nuclear reactor.

Why do you ask questions?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jun 13, 2015)

vinay said:


> no.
> 
> 
> is it fine that i always try to do things that i can,t do. without a very high experience.
> and i don ,t have that experience.

Click to collapse



Your life ,your choice ,your expressions ... I won't judge it....

Should I apply super glue on a chair for lulz ?


----------



## vinay (Jun 13, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> As long as you don't make a nuclear reactor.
> 
> Why do you ask questions?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



because it is rule of this thread.


same?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 13, 2015)

Yes .

Why is @tzzeri awake ?


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 13, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yes .
> 
> Why is @tzzeri awake ?

Click to collapse



Because I'm an owl
Are owls nocturnal?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jun 13, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Because I'm an owl
> Are owls nocturnal?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes...

Owls or Bats ?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 13, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yes...
> 
> Owls or Bats ?

Click to collapse



Owls.

Would you rather be deaf or blind, if you had to choose?


----------



## USBhost (Jun 13, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Owls.
> 
> Would you rather be deaf or blind, if you had to choose?

Click to collapse



I wouldnt have to because i will get an android eye or ear
with apps


day or night


----------



## erriperry (Jun 13, 2015)

USBhost said:


> I wouldnt have to because i will get an android eye or ear
> with apps
> 
> 
> day or night

Click to collapse



Both

Favourite weekday?

Sent from my V500 (LG G Pad 8.3)


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 13, 2015)

Wednesday.

When will 5g come out?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## erriperry (Jun 13, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Wednesday.
> 
> When will 5g come out?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



In the future.

Apple or pear?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 13, 2015)

erriperry said:


> In the future.
> 
> Apple or pear?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



I'm assuming your talking about computers. Therefore I prefer the pear ones from the Garfield comics.

What are you doing today?

Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 14, 2015)

Attended a funeral. Have a headache.

Have u ever been to the opening of a time capsule?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 14, 2015)

Yes. Was interesting.

Rain or snow?


----------



## AlvaroGzP (Jun 14, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> Yes. Was interesting.
> 
> Rain or snow?

Click to collapse



rain, snow is too cold

android or ios?


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 14, 2015)

Not an entirely bright question  android.

Have you ever run in a marathon? Or a half marathon?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## erriperry (Jun 14, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Not an entirely bright question  android.
> 
> Have you ever run in a marathon? Or a half marathon?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No

Are you going abroad this summer?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 14, 2015)

Nope.


R u from Hiroshima?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 14, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> R u from Hiroshima?
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope. 

What do you think the right course if action should have been for America to respond to the Pearl harbor bombing?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jun 14, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Nope.
> 
> What do you think the right course if action should have been for America to respond to the Pearl harbor bombing?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Ban Anime in US..

Will that work ?


----------



## USBhost (Jun 14, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Ban Anime in US..
> 
> Will that work ?

Click to collapse



never!
anime should be in the Constitution

or decleration of Independence?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 14, 2015)

USBhost said:


> never!
> anime should be in the Constitution
> 
> or decleration of Independence?

Click to collapse



Probably in constitution ...

Why is there so much difference in content between Japan and America ?


----------



## USBhost (Jun 14, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Probably in constitution ...
> 
> Why is there so much difference in content between Japan and America ?

Click to collapse



because most Americans think anime is for kids...
also Japan is full of brainiacs who have nothing else to do lol


what do you think


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 14, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Probably in constitution ...
> 
> Why is there so much difference in content between Japan and America ?

Click to collapse



Idkwyta (I don't know what you're talking about)


Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jun 14, 2015)

USBhost said:


> because most Americans think anime is for kids...
> also Japan is full of brainiacs who have nothing else to do lol
> 
> 
> what do you think

Click to collapse



Japanese Anime Industry have more funds ,talent and content... 

Orcas or Sloths ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 14, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Japanese Anime Industry have more funds ,talent and content...
> 
> Orcas or Sloths ?

Click to collapse



Sloth. Perfect example of how I felt today.

Favourite song/s ATM?

Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 14, 2015)

Tupac . All songs.

Antivirus or no antivirus?


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 14, 2015)

Antivirus.

What need is there for ironing?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 14, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Antivirus.
> 
> What need is there for ironing?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Clothing? Well, my mum always said "It looks more upper class and less hobo." Which really doesn't outweigh the effort that needs to be put into it. Waste of time and effort.

High fantasy or low fantasy? 

(High fantasy = full fantasy in a fictional world; LOTR, D&D, etc. Low Fantasy = Set in the real world with fantasy elements; Supernatural, Buffy, etc.)


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 14, 2015)

High. Loved lotr. Especially the books.

Lcd or amoled?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jun 14, 2015)

LCD ...

Web Application or Native Application ?


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 14, 2015)

Native.

Etsy or amazon homemade?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jun 15, 2015)

etsy 

etsy bitsy spider or the banana song ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 15, 2015)

karandpr said:


> etsy
> 
> etsy bitsy spider or the banana song ?

Click to collapse



Spider. Straya is full of them

Do you consider yourself as an outdoorsy type person?

Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead


----------



## karandpr (Jun 15, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Spider. Straya is full of them
> 
> Do you consider yourself as an outdoorsy type person?
> 
> Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead

Click to collapse



No

Can you post pics of spiders ?


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 15, 2015)

karandpr said:


> No
> 
> Can you post pics of spiders ?

Click to collapse



I won't find many, it's winter now.

Do you have snakes where you live?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 15, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> I won't find many, it's winter now.
> 
> Do you have snakes where you live?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Many snakes in Thailand.

Doberman or Pug?


----------



## Sami Kabir (Jun 15, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> Many snakes in Thailand.
> 
> Doberman or Pug?

Click to collapse



My favorite breed is German Shepherd but out of these two, I'd choose Doberman.

.......

Can anyone recommend me a decent and affordable gaming laptop?
(able to play games that were announced in E3 on medium/low graphics settings)


----------



## USBhost (Jun 16, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> Many snakes in Thailand.
> 
> Doberman or Pug?

Click to collapse



Pug!

the good the bad and the puggly
https://youtu.be/zfECn1kfRSw

was it good?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 16, 2015)

Sami Kabir said:


> My favorite breed is German Shepherd but out of these two, I'd choose Doberman.
> 
> .......
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ask in this thread ...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1765837



USBhost said:


> Pug!
> 
> the good the bad and the puggly
> https://youtu.be/zfECn1kfRSw
> ...

Click to collapse



It was pugly

Will puns be banned in US ?


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 16, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Ask in this thread ...
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1765837
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



With Barack Hussein Obama as President, you never know.

What do you think of Obama?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## USBhost (Jun 16, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> With Barack Hussein Obama as President, you never know.
> 
> What do you think of Obama?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Don't get me started

The biggest place in outer space is?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jun 16, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Don't get me started
> 
> The biggest place in outer space is?

Click to collapse



Outer space itself

Whats the best place you've ever vacationed? 

Sent from my N5


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 16, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Outer space itself
> 
> Whats the best place you've ever vacationed?
> 
> Sent from my N5

Click to collapse



In outer space

Is outer space the best place you've vacationed?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 16, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> In outer space
> 
> Is outer space the best place you've vacationed?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Never been there, so I'd have to say the Whitsunday Islands.

Favourite holiday you ever had?

Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 16, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Never been there, so I'd have to say the Whitsunday Islands.
> 
> Favourite holiday you ever had?
> 
> Sent from my galaxy note 4 fake, now revived from the dead

Click to collapse



I already said. Outer space. Why do Americans call holidays 'vacation'? They feel there need to take the holiness out of it?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 16, 2015)

Vacation or Holiday

out of holiness?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 17, 2015)

Idiom ...

Is it raining ?


----------



## USBhost (Jun 17, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Idiom ...
> 
> Is it raining ?

Click to collapse



i wish!


yes or no?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 17, 2015)

USBhost said:


> i wish!
> 
> 
> yes or no?

Click to collapse



Yes ...

Strong Shikai vs Mediocre Bankai ? (e.g. Kyoraku's Shikai vs Ikkau's Bankai )


----------



## USBhost (Jun 17, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yes ...
> 
> Strong Shikai vs Mediocre Bankai ? (e.g. Kyoraku's Shikai vs Ikkau's Bankai )

Click to collapse




none 
colbert's Bankai wins everything!







do you know him?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 17, 2015)

USBhost said:


> none
> colbert's Bankai wins everything!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope. A friend of mine used to mention him a lot though...

Are you cynic in disguise ?


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 17, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nope. A friend of mine used to mention him a lot though...
> 
> Are you cynic in disguise ?

Click to collapse



No

Are you a human in disguise?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 17, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> No
> 
> Are you a human in disguise?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Why would I disguise my amazingness?

Sent from my SM-N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jun 17, 2015)

Cos molerats 






Which phone should I buy next ?


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 17, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Cos molerats
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



iPhone

same?


----------



## USBhost (Jun 17, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> iPhone
> 
> same?

Click to collapse



????????
iphone!.....??

take it back please


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 17, 2015)

USBhost said:


> iphone!.....
> 
> take it back please

Click to collapse



iphone only missed on your collection.lol

What is Your Favorite Mobile OS?


----------



## USBhost (Jun 17, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> iphone only missed on your collection.lol
> 
> What is Your Favorite Mobile OS?

Click to collapse



Android! all the way

yours?


----------



## giaki3003 (Jun 17, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Android! all the way
> 
> yours?

Click to collapse



Linux generally.

Xbox(Microsoft) or PlayStation(Sony)or Steamachine(Valve) or PC(Gaming)?

Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 17, 2015)

PC

same?


----------



## giaki3003 (Jun 17, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> PC
> 
> same?

Click to collapse



SteamMachine since it has Steam OS and is Linux. Plus hardware is upgradable and price is low.

When do you recon Android M will come out?

Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 17, 2015)

giaki3003 said:


> SteamMachine since it has Steam OS and is Linux. Plus hardware is upgradable and price is low.
> 
> When do you recon Android M will come out?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



With the nexus 5 2015 late this year

Do you want a new nexus 5?

Sent from my SM-N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 18, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> With the nexus 5 2015 late this year
> 
> Do you want a new nexus 5?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Only if it's free or cheap. I'm not paying astronomical prices for something that doesn't have a MicroSD slot. That is a vital feature for me. Though, now that Google is finally officially supporting MicroSD's, maybe the N5-15 will have a slot... Wishful thinking, I suspect, but still... 

I've got my money saved for the Note 5. 

Pick one: If you had to fight a horde of them, would you prefer Zombies, Aliens or Demons?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jun 18, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Only if it's free or cheap. I'm not paying astronomical prices for something that doesn't have a MicroSD slot. That is a vital feature for me. Though, now that Google is finally officially supporting MicroSD's, maybe the N5-15 will have a slot... Wishful thinking, I suspect, but still...
> 
> I've got my money saved for the Note 5.
> 
> Pick one: If you had to fight a horde of them, would you prefer Zombies, Aliens or Demons?

Click to collapse



I'd say a toss up between zombies and demons 

The Note 5 will probably end up not having a. Micro SD slot. The S6 doesn't and I bet the Note series follows there lead. I have a nexus 5 and I've found I'm more aware of my internal storage than I have been in the past 

Same 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I'd say a toss up between zombies and demons
> 
> The Note 5 will probably end up not having a. Micro SD slot. The S6 doesn't and I bet the Note series follows there lead. I have a nexus 5 and I've found I'm more aware of my internal storage than I have been in the past
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd go with zombies since they are the easiest.

Does formatting the external SD card as ext4 makes Android 5.1 use it as internal storage? I remember reading that it was like this in previous versions.


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 18, 2015)

due to some technical function, they may neglect External SD card.  

what do you prefer Internal memory or with external memory?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 18, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> due to some technical function, they may neglect External SD card.
> 
> what do you prefer Internal memory or with external memory?

Click to collapse



External is convenient cause all my music/pics are on my SD, but for 64GB+ I can live without it

Same

Sent from my SM-N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 18, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> External is convenient cause all my music/pics are on my SD, but for 64GB+ I can live without it
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I prefer external, because it's easier with switching between devices... but I still need enough internal for apps that can't run on external. Currently, I only have internal, and I'm using Google photos to store all my photos and videos, but when I get a phone that could take better photos and videos than the quality Google stores for free, I'll really want an external, or at least enough gb on internal.

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 PM ----------

Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 18, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> I prefer external, because it's easier with switching between devices... but I still need enough internal for apps that can't run on external. Currently, I only have internal, and I'm using Google photos to store all my photos and videos, but when I get a phone that could take better photos and videos than the quality Google stores for free, I'll really want an external, or at least enough gb on internal.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



External is absolutely vital for me. With European prices, the 64+GB versions are well above the 900-1000 euros. The S6 Edge 128 is 1050 euro, that's $1200. 

It's really very simple. I just bought a 128GB MicroSD at MediaMarkt for 39 euro. Yes, 39. The price difference between a 32GB and a 64GB model is 100 euro. 200 between 64 and 128GB. 

So, 128GB for 39 euro, or 32GB for 100 euro.  Anyone who pays the latter because 'it's faster'(which makes no difference when it comes to media playback..) is an idiot.

Add to that the fact that borders and public transport render steaming entirely useless. I need at least 128GB for all my stuff, and that's _without_ Apps! A 128GB phone is not enough for me! 

Which E3 announcement are you most excited about?


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 18, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> External is absolutely vital for me. With European prices, the 64+GB versions are well above the 900-1000 euros. The S6 Edge 128 is 1050 euro, that's $1200.
> 
> It's really very simple. I just bought a 128GB MicroSD at MediaMarkt for 39 euro. Yes, 39. The price difference between a 32GB and a 64GB model is 100 euro. 200 between 64 and 128GB.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kingdom Hearts 3

same?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 18, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Kingdom Hearts 3
> 
> same?

Click to collapse



Mirror's Edge Catalyst. Hell, an open world Mirror's Edge with weather, day/night circles _and_ a focus on story? God yes.  

Would you rather travel through time but be stuck on earth, or travel through space but forever unable to return to earth?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 19, 2015)

Travel through space but forever unable to return to earth. Earth is boring...

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 20, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Travel through space but forever unable to return to earth. Earth is boring...
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Stuck on earth. I could do whatever I wanted without consequences, or fix the worlds problems.

Same

Sent from my SM-N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sami Kabir (Jun 20, 2015)

Travel through space but forever unable to return to earth.. The universe is a LOT bigger thank you'd think.. so there are endless possibilities of fascinating things and intelligent alien beings.. 

(same)

Sent from my GT-I9070


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 20, 2015)

Sami Kabir said:


> Travel through space but forever unable to return to earth.. The universe is a LOT bigger thank you'd think.. so there are endless possibilities of fascinating things and intelligent alien beings..
> 
> (same)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070

Click to collapse



aliens. i won't believe that thing.

do you believe aliens?


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 20, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> aliens. i won't believe that thing.
> 
> do you believe aliens?

Click to collapse



Nothing got to do with  belief. I've seen them. I know they exist

Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 20, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Nothing got to do with  belief. I've seen them. I know they exist
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



i haven't seen yet, so i won't believe.


----------



## karandpr (Jun 20, 2015)

We are aliens. We have invaded earth 4000 years ago to pave the path for the supreme devourer of worlds....

Is that true ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jun 20, 2015)

karandpr said:


> We are aliens. We have invaded earth 4000 years ago to pave the path for the supreme devourer of worlds....
> 
> Is that true ?

Click to collapse



Sounds legit to me 

Have you ever seen a shark in person? Not at an aquarium... 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 20, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Sounds legit to me
> 
> Have you ever seen a shark in person? Not at an aquarium...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



No, by considering I live in straya, its bound to happen soon. Seen plenty of crocs and snakes though.

What should I change my tapatalk signature to?

Sent from my SM-N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 21, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> No, by considering I live in straya, its bound to happen soon. Seen plenty of crocs and snakes though.
> 
> What should I change my tapatalk signature to?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sent from Straya using Tapatalk

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 PM ----------




tzzeri said:


> Sent from Straya using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What should I change my xda signature to?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## USBhost (Jun 21, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Sent from Straya using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



anime

what is life?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 21, 2015)

USBhost said:


> anime
> 
> what is life?

Click to collapse



A feeble attempt to avoid the Rail Tracer

Same


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 21, 2015)

An anomalous, out of control cellgrowth. 

Mountains or the ocean? 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Jun 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> A feeble attempt to avoid the Rail Tracer
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



no wonder we die so fast



ShadowLea said:


> An anomalous, out of control cellgrowth.
> 
> Mountains or the ocean?
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Mountains!

deep space or space


----------



## karandpr (Jun 22, 2015)

Deep space while playing springer....

Orcas vs Sharks ?


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 22, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Deep space while playing springer....
> 
> Orcas vs Sharks ?

Click to collapse



Orcas.
Why are orcas called killer whales when they're really dolphins?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 22, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Orcas.
> Why are orcas called killer whales when they're really dolphins?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



To confuse those of lesser intelligence.

Best meal you ever ate? (What/where)

Sent from my SM-N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## giaki3003 (Jun 22, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> To confuse those of lesser intelligence.
> 
> Best meal you ever ate? (What/where)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Pizza in my hometown (Italy)

Will we one day be controlled by a Social Network who is made up by all others? Like what Facebook is doing to all social networks it buys

Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jun 22, 2015)

We are already in the Matrix  

Will you shut down Facebook for a day to escape ?


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 22, 2015)

karandpr said:


> We are already in the Matrix
> 
> Will you shut down Facebook for a day to escape ?

Click to collapse



Nope.

Same?


----------



## roykatz9 (Jun 22, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Nope.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



NEVER!

say the truth and live in  peace or lie and watch the world burn?


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 22, 2015)

roykatz9 said:


> NEVER!
> 
> say the truth and live in  peace or lie and watch the world burn?

Click to collapse



I think we are in the Terminator Age. like fighting every where to take command for that place. 

peace or war?


----------



## flash- (Jun 22, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> I think we are in the Terminator Age. like fighting every where to take command for that place.
> 
> peace or war?

Click to collapse



peace 
how much is your internet speed ?


----------



## Toledo_JAB (Jun 22, 2015)

flash- said:


> peace
> how much is your internet speed ?

Click to collapse



I pay for 25 Meg down & 3 up, cable broadband 





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Favorite banjo playing style.....Fingerpicking or Hammerclaw?????


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 23, 2015)

Toledo_JAB said:


> I pay for 25 Meg down & 3 up, cable broadband
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whats ur question? Just saw it. Fingerpicking.

What is best food?


----------



## giaki3003 (Jun 23, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> Whats ur question? Just saw it. Fingerpicking.
> 
> What is best food?

Click to collapse



Pizza

Startups or Old brands?
e.g. One Plus, Yuphoria, Elephone vs Samsung, LG

Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## USBhost (Jun 23, 2015)

giaki3003 said:


> Pizza
> 
> Startups or Old brands?
> e.g. One Plus, Yuphoria, Elephone vs Samsung, LG
> ...

Click to collapse



Startups

How many of you heard of "No Man's Sky"?


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 23, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Startups
> 
> How many of you heard of "No Man's Sky"?

Click to collapse



No Idea? what it is?


----------



## USBhost (Jun 23, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> No Idea? what it is?

Click to collapse



http://www.no-mans-sky.com/
i cant wait for it

do you think its good?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 23, 2015)

USBhost said:


> http://www.no-mans-sky.com/
> i cant wait for it
> 
> do you think its good?

Click to collapse



It looks a little dull, if I'm honest. 'Explore' is a pretty hollow plot. It's a bit like Mass Effect 1's completely pointless 'ride around every planet for absolutely no reason other than to see the scenery'. Or Shard hunting in Inquisition. Or Spore. I mean, where's the surprise? The thrill? The curiosity of 'I want to know what happens next'? Now it's just 'fly to a planet, land, fly to the next. repeat indefinitely.'

Anyone else agree?


----------



## candycane_114 (Jun 24, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> It looks a little dull, if I'm honest. 'Explore' is a pretty hollow plot. It's a bit like Mass Effect 1's completely pointless 'ride around every planet for absolutely no reason other than to see the scenery'. Or Shard hunting in Inquisition. Or Spore. I mean, where's the surprise? The thrill? The curiosity of 'I want to know what happens next'? Now it's just 'fly to a planet, land, fly to the next. repeat indefinitely.'
> 
> Anyone else agree?

Click to collapse



I agree. 
Anyone here who can help brute force something?

Sent from my LG-D321 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 24, 2015)

candycane_114 said:


> I agree.
> Anyone here who can help brute force something?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D321 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Kevin mitnick
HackingTeam or Equation Group?


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 24, 2015)

should go hacking Team for Brute Force.

same?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 25, 2015)

Neither...Don't care about groups...

Dragon or Penguin ?


----------



## erriperry (Jun 25, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Neither...Don't care about groups...
> 
> Dragon or Penguin ?

Click to collapse



Penguin

Green or red?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## giaki3003 (Jun 25, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Penguin
> 
> Green or red?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



Blue

Iguana or Lollipop?

Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 26, 2015)

giaki3003 said:


> Blue
> 
> Iguana or Lollipop?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Blue iguana

Suggestion for after 'L'olliop android , M is next. So begin with M______ . Complete the word.


----------



## giaki3003 (Jun 26, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> Blue iguana
> 
> Suggestion for after 'L'olliop android , M is next. So begin with M______ . Complete the word.

Click to collapse



Mordecai

Anyway e400 won't receive it, so why bother?

Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 26, 2015)

giaki3003 said:


> Mordecai
> 
> Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Congrats

What should be the punishment for not finishing your posy with a question?
(@karandpr, your assistance may be required)

Sent from my SM-N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## giaki3003 (Jun 26, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Congrats
> 
> What should be the punishment for not finishing your posy with a question?
> (@karandpr, your assistance may be required)
> ...

Click to collapse



Being unable to use the edit function for the rest of my life

Why does Intel release GMAs? 

Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jun 27, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Congrats
> 
> What should be the punishment for not finishing your posy with a question?
> (@karandpr, your assistance may be required)
> ...

Click to collapse



Reply with weird answers ...



giaki3003 said:


> Being unable to use the edit function for the rest of my life
> 
> Why does Intel release GMAs?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Cos they work when your dedicated card dies ....

Did I mention my video card conked off ?


----------



## Mevolent (Jun 27, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Reply with weird answers ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, you didn't mention that your card dieded (genius grammar I know) 

Is this my first post on this thread? (best question ever >) 

Sent from my D855 running CloudyG3 2.3 with Gabriel5 kernel. 
Don't forget to smash that thanks button if I, or someone else helps you, guys!


----------



## vinay (Jun 27, 2015)

Mevolent said:


> No, you didn't mention that your card dieded (genius grammar I know)
> 
> Is this my first post on this thread? (best question ever >)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i don,t know i came back after long time.

do any one think intregreated gpu,s are way batter than didecated gpu,s. when compared to price and performance.
(intel hd graphics 4400 is able to run far cry 4 so i think they are petty good.
and mine very old intel hd graphic sandy bridge is able to run max payne 3 no lag,s/gta 4 no lag,s)


----------



## Mevolent (Jun 27, 2015)

vinay said:


> i don,t know i came back after long time.
> 
> do any one think intregreated gpu,s are way batter than didecated gpu,s. when compared to price and performance.
> (intel hd graphics 4400 is able to run far cry 4 so i think they are petty good.
> and mine very old intel hd graphic sandy bridge is able to run max payne 3 no lag,s/gta 4 no lag,s)

Click to collapse



Heck no. It's not so much a matter of the graphics chip sd much as the processor when dealing with integrated chips. For example, my brother has an i5 2510m and I have the i5 3210m and my performance is far superior. 

Also, dedicated chips don't use resources only their own, hence the term dedicated, making it easier for your computer to multitask and stuff. 

And now my question - can someone ask a question in place of mine or allow me not to ask one in return? 



Sent from my D855 running CloudyG3 2.3 with Gabriel5 kernel. 
Don't forget to smash that thanks button if I, or someone else helps you, guys!


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 27, 2015)

No, because you already have that as your question.

Is CyanogenMod still relevant?

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes it is...It is the fork that the community created which is challenging AOSP .

If Google had not banned use of gapps back in the day,would CM would have been professional ROM ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 28, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yes it is...It is the fork that the community created which is challenging AOSP .
> 
> If Google had not banned use of gapps back in the day,would CM would have been professional ROM ?

Click to collapse



Dunno, but I sometimes wonder what is the third major OS, Windows Phone or Cyanogenmod. 

What are some of the deal breakers for you when buying a new phone?

Sent from my SM-N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jun 28, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Dunno, but I sometimes wonder what is the third major OS, Windows Phone or Cyanogenmod.
> 
> What are some of the deal breakers for you when buying a new phone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Third Major OS ....CyanogenMod  , MIUI , FireOS ... WinMO & FirefoxOS are battling for 4th spot ....

There is no deal breaker ...Except I have to get a micro SIM so I am still using my old phone ...Also I have to transfer data and all other stuff ...Setup phone to my preferences ...

Where is @ShapesBlue ?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jun 29, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Where is @ShapesBlue ?

Click to collapse



Presumably he's hiding in the cupboard. 

Is watching three 22-ep seasons of one show in three days considered 'binge watching'? This show is hilarious. :laugh:


----------



## Android Pizza (Jun 29, 2015)

That's with no doubt the definition of binge watching.

Should I stop drinking soda? I only drink diet soda, but still (I know some say diet is worse for you than regular).

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sami Kabir (Jun 29, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Is watching three 22-ep seasons of one show in three days considered 'binge watching'? This show is hilarious. :laugh:

Click to collapse





Android Pizza said:


> Should I stop drinking soda? I only drink diet soda, but still (I know some say diet is worse for you than regular).

Click to collapse



Yep. 

(hah, you replied when I was typing mine.. so that's my answer to the both of you :silly
....

*Marvel or DC?*

Sent from my GT-I9070


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 29, 2015)

Sami Kabir said:


> Yep.
> 
> (hah, you replied when I was typing mine.. so that's my answer to the both of you :silly
> ....
> ...

Click to collapse



Difficult choice...Marvel??

Justin bieber or arctic monkeys?


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 29, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Dunno, but I sometimes wonder what is the third major OS, Windows Phone or Cyanogenmod.
> 
> What are some of the deal breakers for you when buying a new phone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Cm is Android






simonbigwave said:


> Difficult choice...Marvel??
> 
> Justin bieber or arctic monkeys?

Click to collapse



Dunno


Android Pizza said:


> That's with no doubt the definition of binge watching.
> 
> Should I stop drinking soda? I only drink diet soda, but still (I know some say diet is worse for you than regular).
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I believe you mean soft drinks. 


Why do Americans have to corrupt English?


Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tonyNOS81 (Jun 29, 2015)

My question: where is the presentetion thread?


----------



## shunreizei (Jun 29, 2015)

tonyNOS81 said:


> My question: where is the presentetion thread?

Click to collapse



do you mean introduction thread?  

Q> which is superior, PhD or DSc?


----------



## advent_geek (Jun 29, 2015)

for Me its PhD.

same?


----------



## tonyNOS81 (Jun 29, 2015)

shunreizei said:


> do you mean introduction thread?
> 
> Q> which is superior, PhD or DSc?

Click to collapse



ehm yes, my english still sux....


----------



## bittooshubham (Jun 29, 2015)

tonyNOS81 said:


> ehm yes, my english still sux....

Click to collapse



You should join English classes, if you think your English sucks


----------



## tonyNOS81 (Jun 29, 2015)

bittooshubham said:


> You should join English classes, if you think your English sucks

Click to collapse



Link it.


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 30, 2015)

tonyNOS81 said:


> Link it.

Click to collapse



Whats the question??


----------



## shree_tejas (Jun 30, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> Whats the question??

Click to collapse



He was asking for the link for some classes 

Anyone listened to Where are U now and didn't first realize it was Justin Beliber?


----------



## Mikelarg (Jul 1, 2015)

shree_tejas said:


> Anyone listened to Where are U now and didn't first realize it was Justin Beliber?

Click to collapse



Me

Tell me some good game to play?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 1, 2015)

Angry Birds

Are you hungry ?


----------



## USBhost (Jul 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Angry Birds
> 
> Are you hungry ?

Click to collapse



no

are you happy?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 1, 2015)

USBhost said:


> no
> 
> are you happy?

Click to collapse



Not really. I am tired . I want caffeine ....

Are you chirpy ?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Not really. I am tired . I want caffeine ....
> 
> Are you chirpy ?

Click to collapse



No.

Rice or potato


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 1, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> No.
> 
> Rice or potato

Click to collapse



Neither

You or me?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 1, 2015)

me?

same?


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 1, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> me?
> 
> same?

Click to collapse



I'll stay with your answer (I.e. me)

When will you change your avatar?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## giaki3003 (Jul 1, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> I'll stay with your answer (I.e. me)
> 
> When will you change your avatar?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Nevarrrrr

What is waywards pines monster?

Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jul 2, 2015)

giaki3003 said:


> Nevarrrrr
> 
> What is waywards pines monster?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Jesse72

Why is Jesse haunting US instead of Australia ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 2, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Jesse72
> 
> Why is Jesse haunting US instead of Australia ?

Click to collapse



Because Aussies are too tough to be haunted

Why is my brain dead today?


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 2, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Because Aussies are too tough to be haunted
> 
> Why is my brain dead today?

Click to collapse



If your brain's dead, you might need to go to hospital, or in the event your heart is also dead, then to the morgue.

How did Jesse say his brain is dead if he's able to use xda?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jul 2, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> If your brain's dead, you might need to go to hospital, or in the event your heart is also dead, then to the morgue.
> 
> How did Jesse say his brain is dead if he's able to use xda?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



There is Internet in heaven ...

Pizza or Fries ?


----------



## OnlySomeDood (Jul 2, 2015)

karandpr said:


> There is Internet in heaven ...
> 
> Pizza or Fries ?

Click to collapse



Pizza naturally 

Comedy or horror

Sent from my 0PCV1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bumcykcyk (Jul 2, 2015)

Comedy
Bike or car


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 2, 2015)

karandpr said:


> There is Internet in heaven ...
> 
> Pizza or Fries ?

Click to collapse



CHIPS, NOT FRIES!!!




bumcykcyk said:


> Comedy
> Bike or car

Click to collapse



Car

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------

Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 2, 2015)

Bike
love to ride on Bike

same?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 2, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> CHIPS, NOT FRIES!!!

Click to collapse



Chips = Thin, round and flat slices of potato that come in a bag

Fries = Thick stick-shaped slices of potato that are served hot and fresh 

America's got it straight 


Answer to question: Car

Do you call "fries" fries or chips?

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 3, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> Chips = Thin, round and flat slices of potato that come in a bag
> 
> Fries = Thick stick-shaped slices of potato that are served hot and fresh
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't call fries anything, being that there's no such thing. 

Why do Americans have to be different than everyone else and change the language?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## androidrooting (Jul 3, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> I don't call fries anything, being that there's no such thing.
> 
> Why do Americans have to be different than everyone else and change the language?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Answer: I guess not only Americans are different cause mostly of the country have its own language.

Question: What comes first EGG or CHICKEN?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 3, 2015)

Egg

Who will come first , Superman or Flash ?


----------



## SdtBarbarossa (Jul 3, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Egg
> 
> Who will come first , Superman or Flash ?

Click to collapse



if its somewhere in the air flash have no chance 

how often you have flashed something in the last month?

Sent from my Xperia T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 3, 2015)

SdtBarbarossa said:


> if its somewhere in the air flash have no chance
> 
> how often you have flashed something in the last month?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



23 times. Not on one device, though. 

Can humans melt from a heatwave? (Because it feels like it.) 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 3, 2015)

want to try with you. 

same?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 3, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Why do Americans have to be different than everyone else and change the language?

Click to collapse



Multiple countries which have Arabic as their main language, such as Libya, have their own unique variants of the Arabic language.
The same goes for many languages and countries, they all have their own dialect.

Likewise, you could consider America's language "American English" 






advent_geek said:


> want to try with you.
> 
> same?

Click to collapse



Uh...I'll say no???

Would you rather have the latest iPhone or an outdated Android phone?

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sami Kabir (Jul 3, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> Uh...I'll say no???
> 
> Would you rather have the latest iPhone or an outdated Android phone?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The latter. An outdated Android smartphone..

...

What do you think about a Blackberry smartphone running Android? (BlackBerry Venice)


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 4, 2015)

Sami Kabir said:


> The latter. An outdated Android smartphone..
> 
> ...
> 
> What do you think about a Blackberry smartphone running Android? (BlackBerry Venice)

Click to collapse



Interesting idea. Not sure if it would work all that well. 

Would you rather be stuck in the year 1215 or 2215?


----------



## Sami Kabir (Jul 4, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Interesting idea. Not sure if it would work all that well.
> 
> Would you rather be stuck in the year 1215 or 2215?

Click to collapse



I'd choose the year 2215!

I'm a tech enthusiast and I would love to see science fiction turn into reality - and become the norm! 

And besides, by then humans might figure out time-travelling, so I could always come back to the present (2015) if I wanted.

...

(same question)

Sent from my GT-I9070


----------



## abeersaqib (Jul 4, 2015)

*new layman*

I am new to xda 
How to get my 10 posts done ?


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (Jul 4, 2015)

abeersaqib said:


> I am new to xda
> How to get my 10 posts done ?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1069298


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 4, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> 23 times. Not on one device, though.
> 
> Can humans melt from a heatwave? (Because it feels like it.)
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You Europeans have no idea what a heatwave is. Come to Straya. Summer of 2013-2014, we had 4 consecutive days (7 days in total) of over 40 here in Melbourne.






Android Pizza said:


> Multiple countries which have Arabic as their main language, such as Libya, have their own unique variants of the Arabic language.
> The same goes for many languages and countries, they all have their own dialect.
> 
> Likewise, you could consider America's language "American English"
> ...

Click to collapse






English comes from the word England. And most of the Englishs are nearly the same, including England's, except for American.




Magnum_Enforcer said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1069298

Click to collapse



Nice question...

Cucumbers or pickles

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 4, 2015)

Cucumbers 

same?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 4, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Cucumbers
> 
> same?

Click to collapse



Cucumbers

Cancer or stroke?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 4, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> You Europeans have no idea what a heatwave is. Come to Straya. Summer of 2013-2014, we had 4 consecutive days (7 days in total) of over 40 here in Melbourne.

Click to collapse



I'd be a little more impressed if it hadn't been 38ºC the last 4 days. 

And you Aussies have no idea what it's like to have a heatwave in this climate.  Your heat is a dry heat, which is bearable. Ours is of such a high humidity that breathing becomes a problem due to the low oxygen levels in the air. 

Don't assume every climate works the same way. 38ºC in west Europe is more deadly than 50ºC in the desert. 



simonbigwave said:


> Cancer or stroke?

Click to collapse



Cancer. I'm too fond of my brain, and there's at least a slight chance at being cured. A stroke leaves permanent damage, often neurological. 

+40ºC or -40ºC?


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 4, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> I'd be a little more impressed if it hadn't been 38ºC the last 4 days.
> 
> And you Aussies have no idea what it's like to have a heatwave in this climate.  Your heat is a dry heat, which is bearable. Ours is of such a high humidity that breathing becomes a problem due to the low oxygen levels in the air.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Our heat isn't dry, but I don't know how humid yours is.

I'd go with +40°, as Melbourne just isn't equipped for such cold weather, but if we were equipped, I'd say -40°, as a day off never hurts 

Instead of me asking a question, the next person to post should ask and then answer it himself

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 4, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Our heat isn't dry, but I don't know how humid yours is.
> 
> I'd go with +40°, as Melbourne just isn't equipped for such cold weather, but if we were equipped, I'd say -40°, as a day off never hurts
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Humidity measurement on my weatherstation listed 83% this afternoon. Combined with 38ºC in the shade... Let's put it this way: I'm not at all shocked that the runner who won the opening time trial in the Tour de France is from Australia. :laugh: 

Alright.. 

Are you watching the Tour De France? 
Answer: No. (But everyone keeps spamming me about it) I'm trying to ignore it, which is not at all possible if your only train route is straight through Utrecht. I had to go around the city, which cost me 4 hours extra. -.-

Sooo... Are you watching the Tour De France?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 5, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Humidity measurement on my weatherstation listed 83% this afternoon. Combined with 38ºC in the shade... Let's put it this way: I'm not at all shocked that the runner who won the opening time trial in the Tour de France is from Australia. :laugh:
> 
> Alright..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not yet...but will becos wanna see who gets caught doping..

So who you guess will be doping on TDF?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 5, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> Not yet...but will becos wanna see who gets caught doping..
> 
> So who you guess will be doping on TDF?

Click to collapse



65% of the crowd. It is the Netherlands, after all. :laugh: 

If you meant the runners, I don't even know who is  and who isn't a runner, so I have no idea. 

Same.


----------



## abeersaqib (Jul 5, 2015)

Is there any xda development for windows system programming ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 5, 2015)

abeersaqib said:


> Is there any xda development for windows system programming ?

Click to collapse



Yep, my favorite windows, windows phone[emoji1] . Also windows 8/.1, but who cares right?

Is straya the world's toughest country? (counting on here @tzzeri)

Sent from my ZTE T815 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 5, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Yep, my favorite windows, windows phone[emoji1] . Also windows 8/.1, but who cares right?
> 
> Is straya the world's toughest country? (counting on here @tzzeri)
> 
> Sent from my ZTE T815 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What do you mean by tough?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 5, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> What do you mean by tough?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Whichever interpretation you prefer

Sent from my ZTE T815 using Tapatalk


----------



## abeersaqib (Jul 5, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Yep, my favorite windows, windows phone[emoji1] . Also windows 8/.1, but who cares right?
> 
> Is straya the world's toughest country? (counting on here @tzzeri)
> 
> Sent from my ZTE T815 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh thats great !!


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 5, 2015)

abeersaqib said:


> Oh thats great !!

Click to collapse



Yes straya is great

Bacon for breakfast? 

Sent from my ZTE T815 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jul 5, 2015)

Nope. I am veggie...

Pizza for breakfast ?


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 5, 2015)

Breakfast

veg or non veg?


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 5, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Breakfast
> 
> veg or non veg?

Click to collapse



Veg but won't eat it

Veggie pizzas or meaty pizzas?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 5, 2015)

NeoLogY said:


> Veg but won't eat it
> 
> Veggie pizzas or meaty pizzas?

Click to collapse



Meat. I'm not giving up my Pizza Hawaii. 

Is there a word for 'Awfully creepy and slightly terrifying shuffle list that is extremely selective and seems to be messing with me on purpose'? 

Okay, context: I just finished 9 seasons of Supernatural in one go. Windows Mediaplayer seems to think it has a right to be funny by being, well, a bit selective with its shuffle (for reference, there's about 12.000 songs in this list.). First, I get Fall (Dotan), then Precious Jerusalem, then Battlefield, then it decides to add Banished from Sanctuary (All three Blind Guardian) and when I tell it to shut up, the bloody program freezes on Angels by Within Temptation. 

I'm not sure if that's hilarious or f*cking creepy.


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 6, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Meat. I'm not giving up my Pizza Hawaii.
> 
> Is there a word for 'Awfully creepy and slightly terrifying shuffle list that is extremely selective and seems to be messing with me on purpose'?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Michael Jackson..........orrrrrrr, you mean other shuffle[emoji2] 

Why do people become vegetarians/vegans for non health reasons? I love meat too much to relate


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 6, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Michael Jackson..........orrrrrrr, you mean other shuffle[emoji2]
> 
> Why do people become vegetarians/vegans for non health reasons? I love meat too much to relate

Click to collapse



If you grew up with your mother cooking meat the way karan's mother cooks it, you'd be a vegetarian like him.

Fish or chicken?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kopter36 (Jul 6, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Fish or chicken?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Fishken. Both are good.

Hot chick or chicken?


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 6, 2015)

Chicken.

same?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 6, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Chicken.
> 
> same?

Click to collapse



Both, obviously

Same

Sent from the only stable phone I have left


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 6, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Both, obviously
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Chicken. I'm allergic to fish. The Ambulance kind of allergic. 

Savoury or Sweet?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 6, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Chicken. I'm allergic to fish. The Ambulance kind of allergic.
> 
> Savoury or Sweet?

Click to collapse



Savoury

Pain or hatred?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> Savoury
> 
> Pain or hatred?

Click to collapse



Both.

Every human being has to live with both, everyday.



tzzeri said:


> English comes from the word England. And most of the Englishs are nearly the same, including England's, except for American.

Click to collapse



Arabic comes from the word Arabia, buddy 

That's really not true, all variants of English are not the same. If one day you met somebody who was from (for example) Australia, you would instantly be able to tell. I'm not just talking about pronunciation, all of us English speakers have words and terms unique to our countries.


Why does tzzeri hate America??? 

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 6, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> Both.
> 
> Every human being has to live with both, everyday.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cause his from straya. It's a national pastime insulting other countries such as America, Britain and of course the sheep-shagging neighbors, Un Zud. 

What's your favorite patriotic thing to do? 

Sent from the only stable phone I have left


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 6, 2015)

Always support my nation

What's your favorite patriotic thing to do?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 6, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Always support my nation
> 
> What's your favorite patriotic thing to do?

Click to collapse



I could answer lots of things, but I think the deni ute muster has the most happening at once. 

What country are you from? 

Sent from the only stable phone I have left


----------



## SublimeFoxTheater (Jul 6, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I could answer lots of things, but I think the deni ute muster has the most happening at once.
> 
> What country are you from?
> 
> Sent from the only stable phone I have left

Click to collapse



USA

What's your favorite cold beverage?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 6, 2015)

SublimeFoxTheater said:


> USA
> 
> What's your favorite cold beverage?

Click to collapse



Can't go past a Big M (best flavored milk ever). But ask me tomorrow and I'll probably give a different answer. 

As a general rule, do you prefer hot or cold drinks? 

Sent from the only stable phone I have left


----------



## karandpr (Jul 6, 2015)

Read manga...

Favourite web comic ?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 6, 2015)

Awkward Zombie.

Breakfast, lunch or dinner?

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 6, 2015)

Blunner

What does OT mean here?


----------



## USBhost (Jul 6, 2015)

NeoLogY said:


> Blunner
> 
> What does OT mean here?

Click to collapse



Off topic


How can one see without seeing


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 6, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Off topic
> 
> 
> How can one see without seeing

Click to collapse



Echolocation. Or imagination, if you prefer a more artistic answer. 

Pick three fictional characters to survive a zombie apocalypse with. Can be anyone from any series, game, film, etc.


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 6, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> Both.
> 
> Every human being has to live with both, everyday.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Generally, people from the middle East are called Arabs (except for Jews). In fact, there's more than one country with the word Arab in it (UAE, Saudi Arabia). But just because someone's from Jordan, for example, doesn't mean they're not Arabs.
(PS: I am from Australia, but half American.)



ShadowLea said:


> Echolocation. Or imagination, if you prefer a more artistic answer.
> 
> Pick three fictional characters to survive a zombie apocalypse with. Can be anyone from any series, game, film, etc.

Click to collapse



Jesse, karan and my limo (who says they exist? Maybe they're fictional.)

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 6, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Echolocation. Or imagination, if you prefer a more artistic answer.
> 
> Pick three fictional characters to survive a zombie apocalypse with. Can be anyone from any series, game, film, etc.

Click to collapse



ShadowLea, a zombie to do the chores, and myself (not sure if I'm real or fictional).

Does anyone feel like addicted to this thread?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 6, 2015)

NeoLogY said:


> ShadowLea, a zombie to do the chores, and myself (not sure if I'm real or fictional).
> 
> Does anyone feel like addicted to this thread?

Click to collapse



Ha, good answer! :laugh:

Unfortunately, yes. This thread is incredibly amusing. The things you learn about people.... 

So. Space zombies or Demon zombies? (I know, technically demons are already dead and can't be zombies, just run with it.)


----------



## vinay (Jul 7, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Ha, good answer! :laugh:
> 
> Unfortunately, yes. This thread is incredibly amusing. The things you learn about people....
> 
> So. Space zombies or Demon zombies? (I know, technically demons are already dead and can't be zombies, just run with it.)

Click to collapse



Space zombies.




Video games or movies.

Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 7, 2015)

vinay said:


> Space zombies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Games

What do you think of windows93.net ?

Sent from my SM-N9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 7, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Games
> 
> What do you think of windows93.net ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can you catch fishes with it? 

Anyone excited about Windows 10? Or is it just me who wants to go back to Win7?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 7, 2015)

shree_tejas said:


> Can you catch fishes with it?
> 
> Anyone excited about Windows 10? Or is it just me who wants to go back to Win7?

Click to collapse



Not excited about Win 10 due to bad experiences with win8.1 early install. I would wait until last to upgrade to win10 so that alot of the bugs have been ironed out after first few months. Also not sure if alot of software (apps) is win10 compatible.

Will you try linux instead of win10?


----------



## giaki3003 (Jul 7, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> Not excited about Win 10 due to bad experiences with win8.1 early install. I would wait until last to upgrade to win10 so that alot of the bugs have been ironed out after first few months. Also not sure if alot of software (apps) is win10 compatible.
> 
> Will you try linux instead of win10?

Click to collapse



Try?
I'd say USE.
Windows is unbearable for me, really sorry.

Anyone keeping track of Linux games availability on Steam?
Like 5 new games yesterday. 
Who's gonna be the next gaming platform, Linux or Windows?

Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jul 7, 2015)

They don't compare...Linux & Windows have different uses. Windows is & will be gaming platform. DirectX12 ensures that..

Toes or Fingers ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 7, 2015)

karandpr said:


> They don't compare...Linux & Windows have different uses. Windows is & will be gaming platform. DirectX12 ensures that..
> 
> Toes or Fingers ?

Click to collapse





Fingers have more use in everyday life from my experience.



Favourite Linux distro?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 7, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Fingers have more use in everyday life from my experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Favourite Linux distro?

Click to collapse



Linux Mint....

Favorite Linux Photoshop replacement ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 7, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Linux Mint....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I hate gimp so I use pixlr editor online



Same


----------



## karandpr (Jul 7, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> I hate gimp so I use pixlr editor online
> 
> 
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I seem to love Krita except it has KDE dependencies....Not fond of KDE....

KDE or GNOME ?


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 7, 2015)

both 

Subway or MacDonald


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 7, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> both
> 
> Subway or MacDonald

Click to collapse



Subway. Their Chicken Teriyaki sub is amazing. 

Hamburger or steak?


----------



## bittooshubham (Jul 7, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Subway. Their Chicken Teriyaki sub is amazing.
> 
> Hamburger or steak?

Click to collapse



I love hamburger :3


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 8, 2015)

Hamburger 

Black Tea or Milk Tea?


----------



## vinay (Jul 8, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Hamburger
> 
> Black Tea or Milk Tea?

Click to collapse



milk tea.


oneplus one or oneplus two.


----------



## karandpr (Jul 8, 2015)

One Plus Three

2 or 3 ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 8, 2015)

karandpr said:


> One Plus Three
> 
> 2 or 3 ?

Click to collapse



7

Blinds or doors? 

Sent from the only stable phone I have left


----------



## vinay (Jul 9, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> 7
> 
> Blinds or doors?
> 
> Sent from the only stable phone I have left

Click to collapse



Doors.

Steel or iron.

Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## googleygoggles (Jul 9, 2015)

vinay said:


> Doors.
> 
> Steel or iron.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Iron.
If this is the only thing you can eat for 2 weeks:
Yellow bananas but those that have been sat on by a fat sumo wrestler or regular brown bananas.


----------



## vinay (Jul 9, 2015)

googleygoggles said:


> Iron.
> If this is the only thing you can eat for 2 weeks:
> Yellow bananas but those that have been sat on by a fat sumo wrestler or regular brown bananas.

Click to collapse



i  will not eat anything.


crome or firefox.


----------



## googleygoggles (Jul 9, 2015)

vinay said:


> i  will not eat anything.
> 
> 
> crome or firefox.

Click to collapse



But you'll die! Anyone else have an answer?

Oh and definitely Chrome, or Edge.


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 9, 2015)

Last person/people left no question(s)

Orange: Is the color named after the fruit, or is the fruit named after the color?

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## vinay (Jul 9, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> Last person/people left no question(s)
> 
> Orange: Is the color named after the fruit, or is the fruit named after the color?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



color named after the fruit


windows 7 or 10


----------



## karandpr (Jul 9, 2015)

8...There are 8 windows in my home...

Sliding or hinged windows ?


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 9, 2015)

karandpr said:


> 8...There are 8 windows in my home...
> 
> Sliding or hinged windows ?

Click to collapse



Sliding

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------




chloe731 said:


> i cannot find a question

Click to collapse



You also didn't ask a question

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------

Donuts or cake

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 9, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Sliding
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're kidding right? Donuts win, both the vehicular and food type

Do you own a car/s?

Sent from the only stable phone I have left


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 9, 2015)

having Maruthi Suzuki. only one.

same?


----------



## sadhappy (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes, '69 vw  beetle.
Whats your most precious belonging?


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 9, 2015)

sadhappy said:


> Yes, '69 vw  beetle.
> Whats your most precious belonging?

Click to collapse



The ring of course, but sold on eBay, someone name smigel or smeagle or smeagel bought it. Didn't remember his name, but his voice, kinda freak me out.

Did anybody see him?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 9, 2015)

NeoLogY said:


> The ring of course, but sold on eBay, someone name smigel or smeagle or smeagel bought it. Didn't remember his name, but his voice, kinda freak me out.
> 
> Did anybody see him?

Click to collapse



Probably you

Who names their child smeagle? 

Sent from the only stable phone I have left


----------



## karandpr (Jul 10, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Probably you
> 
> Who names their child smeagle?
> 
> Sent from the only stable phone I have left

Click to collapse



Smeagle's dad

Is Jesse ,worlds sweatiest dude ?


----------



## vinay (Jul 10, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Smeagle's dad
> 
> Is Jesse ,worlds sweatiest dude ?

Click to collapse



Yeah.

Gods vs aliens who wins

Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jul 10, 2015)

Aliens...God doesn't exist..

Jesse vs Aliens .... who wins ?


----------



## vinay (Jul 10, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Aliens...God doesn't exist..
> 
> Jesse vs Aliens .... who wins ?

Click to collapse



Jesse it,s obvious.


Karandpr vs aliens who wins.

Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 10, 2015)

aliens

Jesse vs Karandpr, Who will win?


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 10, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> aliens
> 
> Jesse vs Karandpr, Who will win?

Click to collapse



Who will win of course.

Who is Who?


----------



## vanessaem (Jul 10, 2015)

I don't know.

Who are you?


----------



## kopter36 (Jul 10, 2015)

[/COLOR]





vanessaem said:


> Who are you?

Click to collapse



Im the Who.

Which do you prefer. Trapped in outer space or buried in earth?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 10, 2015)

Buried in earth...Can claw my way out...

Does that make sense ?


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 10, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Buried in earth...Can claw my way out...
> 
> Does that make sense ?

Click to collapse



Kinda.

Are you a Wolverine or Sabertooth kind?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 10, 2015)

Sabertooth

Xmen or brotherhood? 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 10, 2015)

xmen

who are all believe alien?


----------



## vinay (Jul 10, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> xmen
> 
> who are all believe alien?

Click to collapse



Everyone who don't believe in god.

Am i right.

Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Sami Kabir (Jul 10, 2015)

vinay said:


> Everyone who don't believe in god.
> 
> Am i right.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You're wrong. I believe in a God and I also believe the fact that we are not alone in this huge "partly explored" universe. 

....

Do you play Minecraft?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 11, 2015)

Sami Kabir said:


> You're wrong. I believe in a God and I also believe the fact that we are not alone in this huge "partly explored" universe.
> 
> ....
> 
> Do you play Minecraft?

Click to collapse



*scoffs* Do I look like I'm four? 

Favorite thing about your country? 

Sent from the only stable phone I have left


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 11, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> *scoffs* Do I look like I'm four?
> 
> Favorite thing about your country?
> 
> Sent from the only stable phone I have left

Click to collapse



second most populated country in the world.

what about your country?


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jul 11, 2015)

Tax evasions   

Do you like coffee?


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 11, 2015)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Tax evasions
> 
> Do you like coffee?

Click to collapse



Better than coke.

What the difference between stalker, admirer and a spy?


----------



## flash- (Jul 11, 2015)

NeoLogY said:


> Better than coke.
> 
> What the difference between stalker, admirer and a spy?

Click to collapse



gadgets 
how long have you been born ? :silly:


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 12, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> *scoffs* Do I look like I'm four?
> 
> Favorite thing about your country?
> 
> Sent from the only stable phone I have left

Click to collapse




It's a very safe country.




flash- said:


> gadgets
> how long have you been born ? :silly:

Click to collapse



English please

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

How many windows are in your house?


----------



## bittooshubham (Jul 12, 2015)

There are 9 Windows in my house. What about you?


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 12, 2015)

having only one windows. that too xp 

same?


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 12, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> having only one windows. that too xp
> 
> same?

Click to collapse



Around 25

Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 12, 2015)

am not a employer. so having only one. but plan to buy a Laptop with ubuntu.

which open source OS for PC, would you prefer?


----------



## flash- (Jul 12, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> it's a very safe country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that was a pure english !!it means how old are you


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 12, 2015)

flash- said:


> that was a pure english !!it means how old are you

Click to collapse



You obviously don't know English too well.

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 12, 2015)

flash- said:


> that was a pure english !!it means how old are you

Click to collapse



No it doesn't. There was nothing in that sentence even occupying the same galaxy as proper English. 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 12, 2015)

flash- said:


> that was a pure english !!it means how old are you

Click to collapse



Keep trying buddy.

Since your country is set as Syria, I'm assuming your first language is Arabic. I have a friend whose first language is Arabic and he speaks English almost as well as a native speaker. So keep studying, I'm sure you'll get better.

(Back to the thread, asking a question)

Do you use reddit?

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanisod (Jul 12, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> Keep trying buddy.
> 
> Since your country is set as Syria, I'm assuming your first language is Arabic. I have a friend whose first language is Arabic and he speaks English almost as well as a native speaker. So keep studying, I'm sure you'll get better.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is that a real life friend?


And duh, I do! (No, not only for ponies)

Do you use tumblr?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 12, 2015)

hanisod said:


> Is that a real life friend?
> 
> 
> And duh, I do! (No, not only for ponies)
> ...

Click to collapse



No, not a real life friend.

No I don't, too many hipsters on tumblr...







Do you watch Twitch?

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## flash- (Jul 12, 2015)

@tzzeri @ShadowLea @Android Pizza 
it was a joke ok ...maybe you don't get it but i get it :silly:
i know i can simply just say how old are you ? but i want it to be in a weird way .....but i know how to speak English very well
thanks ....and sorry for wasting time now let us get back to the main purpose of this thread 
i don't watch Twitch

do you like Audi or Mercedes ?


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 12, 2015)

flash- said:


> @tzzeri @ShadowLea @Android Pizza
> it was a joke ok ...maybe you don't get it but i get it :silly:
> i know i can simply just say how old are you ? but i want it to be in a weird way .....but i know how to speak English very well
> thanks ....and sorry for wasting time now let us get back to the main purpose of this thread
> ...

Click to collapse



More to Audi for me. TT line is..........

Autobots or Deceptions?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 12, 2015)

NeoLogY said:


> More to Audi for me. TT line is..........
> 
> Autobots or Deceptions?

Click to collapse



Autobots. The Decepticons are too melodramatic for me. (They do get the cooler vehicles, though.)

Ever cheered for the badguys in a film, series or game?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 13, 2015)

If he is interesting.....Like Gin Ichimaru :silly:

Do you believe in fate ?


----------



## bittooshubham (Jul 13, 2015)

karandpr said:


> If he is interesting.....Like Gin Ichimaru :silly:
> 
> Do you believe in fate ?

Click to collapse



Yes,I do.. what about u?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 13, 2015)

bittooshubham said:


> Yes,I do.. what about u?

Click to collapse



No. 

Barbecue or dessert buffet?


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 13, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> No.
> 
> Barbecue or dessert buffet?

Click to collapse



Barbeque.

What's a dessert buffet?

---------- Post added at 07:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 PM ----------




ShadowLea said:


> No.
> 
> Barbecue or dessert buffet?

Click to collapse



Barbeque.

What's a dessert buffet?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 13, 2015)

You move to a desert and chew sand...

Is that true  ?


----------



## erriperry (Jul 13, 2015)

karandpr said:


> You move to a desert and chew sand...
> 
> Is that true  ?

Click to collapse



No

Have you ever done that?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 13, 2015)

erriperry said:


> No
> 
> Have you ever done that?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



No.

Desire or envy?


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 13, 2015)

envy

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 13, 2015)

I drink both, but I don't drink tea as often.

Laptop or desktop?

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 13, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> Laptop or desktop?

Click to collapse



Laptop, I need portability.



NeoLogY said:


> What's a dessert buffet?

Click to collapse





karandpr said:


> You move to a desert and chew sand...
> 
> Is that true  ?

Click to collapse



Gentlemen, you are missing out on one of the greatest joys in life.

A buffet made up completely of desserts, sweets and cake. 







So, who's hungry now?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 13, 2015)

Wow....I am hungry...

Do they offer dental checkup after buffet ?


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 13, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Wow....I am hungry...
> 
> Do they offer dental checkup after buffet ?

Click to collapse



Not so sure anymore.

Who needs dental care after chewing sand?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 14, 2015)

NeoLogY said:


> Not so sure anymore.
> 
> Who needs dental care after chewing sand?

Click to collapse



Probably most people

Have you ever eaten a lamington?

Sent using android tapatalk on my Windows 8.1 laptop via chrome. What a badass


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 14, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Probably most people
> 
> Have you ever eaten a lamington?
> 
> Sent using android tapatalk on my Windows 8.1 laptop via chrome. What a badass

Click to collapse



Yes

Have you ever eaten vegemite?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jul 14, 2015)

Nope

Why is jesse eating a road ?


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 14, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nope
> 
> Why is jesse eating a road ?

Click to collapse



A road? Don't get you. Lamington is an Aussie mini cake thing.

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 14, 2015)

may be he was road eater.  

same?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 14, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> may be he was road eater. [emoji14]
> 
> same?

Click to collapse



Lost track of what the question is, I love eating Vegemite and lamingtons, but not roads

Have you had Vegemite chocolate?

Sent from my fake galaxy note 4, now revived from the dead, again!


----------



## bittooshubham (Jul 14, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Lost track of what the question is, I love eating Vegemite and lamingtons, but not roads
> 
> Have you had Vegemite chocolate?
> 
> Sent from my fake galaxy note 4, now revived from the dead, again!

Click to collapse



No,Not yet


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 14, 2015)

bittooshubham said:


> No,Not yet

Click to collapse



Same here.

What is your question?


----------



## Arry87 (Jul 14, 2015)

NeoLogY said:


> Same here.
> 
> What is your question?

Click to collapse



Who's Jesse?

Who's Jesse?

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## giaki3003 (Jul 14, 2015)

Arry87 said:


> Who's Jesse?
> 
> Who's Jesse?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Idk

Who's Jesse?

Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 14, 2015)

giaki3003 said:


> Idk
> 
> Who's Jesse?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E400 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Me!

Do you like pumpkin?

Sent using android tapatalk on my Windows 8.1 laptop via chrome. What a badass


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 15, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Me!
> 
> Do you like pumpkin?
> 
> Sent using android tapatalk on my Windows 8.1 laptop via chrome. What a badass

Click to collapse



yep. 

do you like Jesse72?


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 15, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Lost track of what the question is, I love eating Vegemite and lamingtons, but not roads
> 
> Have you had Vegemite chocolate?
> 
> Sent from my fake galaxy note 4, now revived from the dead, again!

Click to collapse



NO! I stay clear of anything with vegemite.







advent_geek said:


> yep.
> 
> do you like Jesse72?

Click to collapse



I certainly like he's nationality, except for the vegemite part.

Sorry, can't think of a question

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 15, 2015)

sorry can't answer your question.

tell about you?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 15, 2015)

You is used to refer to the person or people that the speaker is addressing.

Polar bears vs Seals ?


----------



## SublimeFoxTheater (Jul 15, 2015)

bears

Ice cream or steak?


----------



## Arry87 (Jul 15, 2015)

SublimeFoxTheater said:


> bears
> 
> Ice cream or steak?

Click to collapse



Steak.

who else is using this topic to bump up their posts?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jul 15, 2015)

Arry87 said:


> Steak.
> 
> who else is using this topic to bump up their posts?

Click to collapse



I'm nearly sure almost everyone does that

Favorite sports car? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 15, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I'm nearly sure almost everyone does that
> 
> Favorite sports car?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Nissan Sakailine. All-time.

Does anyone have any solution for graphical glitch?


----------



## Abhinav1997 (Jul 15, 2015)

NeoLogY said:


> Nissan Sakailine. All-time.
> 
> Does anyone have any solution for graphical glitch?

Click to collapse



Yes.

Who would win in a race between Pluto and Mars?


----------



## vinay (Jul 16, 2015)

Abhinav2 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Who would win in a race between Pluto and Mars?

Click to collapse



Light.


Why whould someone want to bumpup ther post count.?

Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AsianBlackKid (Jul 16, 2015)

To be able to post on some threads, like me right now ?

What's the best flavour of chocolate?


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 16, 2015)

Arry87 said:


> Steak.
> 
> who else is using this topic to bump up their posts?

Click to collapse






ShapesBlue said:


> I'm nearly sure almost everyone does that
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



I'm not


AsianBlackKid said:


> To be able to post on some threads, like me right now ?
> 
> What's the best flavour of chocolate?

Click to collapse



Chocolate flavoured

What's the best flavor of lemonade?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 16, 2015)

fruit flavored 

same?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 16, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I'm nearly sure almost everyone does that

Click to collapse



I've never understood why anyone cares about post count. But then, I also don't understand the obsession with achievements, thanks-count, gamerscores and "mine's bigger". It's all the same thing. Digital phallus sizes and sad little ego's. 

As if someone with more posts is somehow better than someone with few posts. 



advent_geek said:


> fruit flavored
> 
> same?

Click to collapse



Tropical. 

Sunshine or Rain?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 16, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> I've never understood why anyone cares about post count. But then, I also don't understand the obsession with achievements, thanks-count, gamerscores and "mine's bigger". It's all the same thing. Digital phallus sizes and sad little ego's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





A variety. But pleeeaaaasssee don't let the be angry wind.



What is too last favourite weather?


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 16, 2015)

rain???


same?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 16, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> I've never understood why anyone cares about post count. But then, I also don't understand the obsession with achievements, thanks-count, gamerscores and "mine's bigger". It's all the same thing. Digital phallus sizes and sad little ego's.
> 
> As if someone with more posts is somehow better than someone with few posts.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The point is to increase their post count because they can't post in other places until they make 10 posts in the areas for noobs, then they can make posts and threads in other places.

---------- Post added at 04:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------




Skellyyy said:


> So basically, I've seen this on multiple forums before and hadn't seen it done on XDA yet, so I thought I would start it.
> 
> It's simple, you answer the question to the previous post, then ask your own question. The question can be about anything you want. I'll get it off to a start...
> 
> Why is the sky blue?

Click to collapse



Refraction through the atmosphere diffuses sunlight causing the red end of the spectrum to reflect away and allows the blue end of the spectrum through which makes the sky "appear" blue when it actually has no color at all.

Sorry for the scientific answer, just figured I'd give the question a real answer.

If two hermaphrodites had a baby together, who would be the mother and who would be the father?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 17, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> The point is to increase their post count because they can't post in other places until they make 10 posts in the areas for noobs, then they can make posts and threads in other places.
> 
> I'd buy that below 10 posts. Not around 6000.
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 17, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> N_psycho_PD_uh? said:
> 
> 
> > The point is to increase their post count because they can't post in other places until they make 10 posts in the areas for noobs, then they can make posts and threads in other places.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 17, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> N_psycho_PD_uh? said:
> 
> 
> > The point is to increase their post count because they can't post in other places until they make 10 posts in the areas for noobs, then they can make posts and threads in other places.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 17, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> ShadowLea said:
> 
> 
> > You have a twisted version of open mindedness. Gender is a biological thing, not what you decide to be.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 17, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> tzzeri said:
> 
> 
> > So to you, choosing which gender you are when you are both is the same thing as choosing to be a different species?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 17, 2015)

Yeugh. Christians. I'm not wasting energy on those.  

This discussion is over. It ended the moment the word 'god' was mentioned. 

Pizza or icecream? 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 17, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Yeugh. Christians. I'm not wasting energy on those.
> 
> This discussion is over. It ended the moment the word 'god' was mentioned.
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Whether there is a God or not isn't the issue, we were created by something, its that something I'm talking about, not an entity. The very force that makes it ALL be. And you claim you've got an "Open mind"? You just contradicted yourself and made yourself a liar.

The word "God" is just a word we use to name that thing I'm talking about, some call it nature, some call it Allah, some call it God, but it doesn't matter what we "call" it, it is what it IS, no matter what we as individuals think. I'm not saying its this or that, I'm saying IT is. (That is an OPEN MINDED STATEMENT by the way)

That's the problem with Human society, we think we are greater than everything but in reality all of us together are still LESS than NOTHING in the grand scheme of the universe. There are forces at work that are FAR greater than anything we "choose" for ourselves, no matter who or what we choose to be.


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 17, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Hence my answer of who contributes which chromosome as @tzzeri stated its a biological thing not a personal choice. You can feel you are a woman or think you are a woman, dress like a woman, think like a woman, walk, talk, act, like a woman but if you're born a man then no matter what you choose or make yourself appear you're STILL a man. Saying that you are a man trapped in a woman's body implies that God made a mistake when he made you, GOD MAKES NO MISTAKES. He creates you as what you are and that is what you'll always be, no one can change that except HIM.
> 
> For those that don't believe, even if there is no higher being there is still a force/energy that is the cause of our creation and that force/energy creates us to be a part of the continuation of that force/energy, turning you're back on it changes nothing about the purpose we were created for.

Click to collapse



+1 times a million


ShadowLea said:


> Yeugh. Christians. I'm not wasting energy on those.
> 
> This discussion is over. It ended the moment the word 'god' was mentioned.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Who mentioned anything about Christians? I'm Jewish.




N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Whether there is a God or not isn't the issue, we were created by something, its that something I'm talking about, not an entity. The very force that makes it ALL be. And you claim you've got an "Open mind"? You just contradicted yourself and made yourself a liar.
> 
> The word "God" is just a word we use to name that thing I'm talking about, some call it nature, some call it Allah, some call it God, but it doesn't matter what we "call" it, it is what it IS, no matter what we as individuals think. I'm not saying its this or that, I'm saying IT is. (That is an OPEN MINDED STATEMENT by the way)
> 
> That's the problem with Human society, we think we are greater than everything but in reality all of us together are still LESS than NOTHING in the grand scheme of the universe. There are forces at work that are FAR greater than anything we "choose" for ourselves, no matter who or what we choose to be.

Click to collapse



Lol. You're totally right. Shadow Lea is totally "open-minded", yet when it comes to religion, she's as close minded as it gets. Maybe she doesn't believe in nature even. 

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 AM ----------

Why is the grass green?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 17, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Yeugh. Christians. I'm not wasting energy on those.
> 
> This discussion is over. It ended the moment the word 'god' was mentioned.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you see this interaction between two people with difference of belief discussing as two reasonable people that are not trying to tell the other what or how to believe? This is a perfect example of "open mindedness". Yep, you're another one of those people that thinks they are so great and accepting of peoples choices and parade around as if they have an open mind until someone puts you in your place and states things as they ARE no matter what, then just as all such people do, you disappear because you've got nothing to stand on.


N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Whether there is a God or not isn't the issue, we were created by something, its that something I'm talking about, not an entity. The very force that makes it ALL be. And you claim you've got an "Open mind"? You just contradicted yourself and made yourself a liar.
> 
> The word "God" is just a word we use to name that thing I'm talking about, some call it nature, some call it Allah, some call it God, but it doesn't matter what we "call" it, it is what it IS, no matter what we as individuals think. I'm not saying its this or that, I'm saying IT is. (That is an OPEN MINDED STATEMENT by the way)
> 
> That's the problem with Human society, we think we are greater than everything but in reality all of us together are still LESS than NOTHING in the grand scheme of the universe. There are forces at work that are FAR greater than anything we "choose" for ourselves, no matter who or what we choose to be.

Click to collapse





tzzeri said:


> +1 times a million
> 
> 
> Who mentioned anything about Christians? I'm Jewish.
> ...

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------




tzzeri said:


> +1 times a million
> 
> 
> Who mentioned anything about Christians? I'm Jewish.
> ...

Click to collapse



You'd be green too if you were always being stomped on, crapped on by every animal out there and had to watch your brothers, sisters and cousins get shredded and mulched into little bits and blown to the wind. And because blue was already taken by the sky.

Why do we call a cat a cat and a dog a dog?


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 17, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Do you see this interaction between two people with difference of belief discussing as two reasonable people that are not trying to tell the other what or how to believe? This is a perfect example of "open mindedness". Yep, you're another one of those people that thinks they are so great and accepting of peoples choices and parade around as if they have an open mind until someone puts you in your place and states things as they ARE no matter what, then just as all such people do, you disappear because you've got nothing to stand on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Besides, I've yet to see an true open-minded person call themselves open-minded, it's generally the close minded people who do that.

Does grass have feelings?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 17, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Besides, I've yet to see an true open-minded person call themselves open-minded, it's generally the close minded people who do that.
> 
> Does grass have feelings?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yep, kinda like an adulterer claiming to be faithful, then accusing the other of being the adulterer. 


Only when it tickles your toes.


Why does fear harm us when it is designed to protect us?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 17, 2015)

Thank you all for proving to me, once again, that religious people only hear what suits them. 

I said 'open minded about this'. As in, about sexuality. 

But by all means. Twist my words. It's all you lot ever do. Twist words until it says what you want it to say. 

I'm not openminded about religion. Why should I be, when religion can't show us that same respect? Why should I be openminded about something which serves only to justify murder, genocide, sexual abuse, slavery, discrimination, racism and a general excuse to get away with anything? Something that is again and again the cause of war. Of brutal murder. Nothing good ever came of religion. 

Religion doesn't deserve to be treated with an open mind, for it is the very death of an open mind to embrace religion. 

There is no great purpose. Life is nothing more than an anomalous mutation of cells. It is literally a cancerous growth. You speak of humans thinking they're great? Pah, humanity is an insignificant spec of waste in an infinite galaxy that doesn't give a flying f*ck about those pettyful little critters. All humanity is is a lump of flesh with a vocabulary, worth no more or less than a grain of sand. 

The idea of some greater force with a plan is just a fairytale humans tell themselves so the dark seems a little less scary. 

And no, grass doesn't have feelings. It doesn't have the neuroreceptors to process such chemical impulses. 

Is there ever going to be a day when people are going to stop trying to dominate someone else's life? 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 17, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Thank you all for proving to me, once again, that religious people only hear what suits them.
> 
> I said 'open minded about this'. As in, about sexuality.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its not religion that does those things, its sinners(we are ALL sinners) that do those things, what you are saying is equivalent to saying that guns kill people when its the person that wields the gun that does the killing. You're a fine one to talk about using things to suit their purpose, you're using the term open minded in that same way, its always the ones that are guilty of something that accuse others of doing it, all the while ignoring the fact that they are being the very thing they are trying to speak out against. 

It is those that say "its my life and I'll do as I choose" that justify the wrongness of their thoughts and actions.

I mentioned nothing of the "force" having a "plan". I merely stated that it IS, as in it exists in whatever form it is in, I stated nothing about its form. I stated that it can't be denied, if it was deniable then that means it doesn't exist, if it doesn't then we don't, its like high and low or up and down or left and right or yen and yang or any two things that are connected that you can think of, you can't have one without the other, one can't exist and the other not exist because one being in existence is what makes the other exist. All things of the universe exist because of another, ALL THINGS.

Only an open mind can grasp the concept of religion, the terms "faith" and  "belief" themselves mean the acceptance of things even though it can't be touched, seen or proven. You don't know how to believe anything beyond what you think see and feel, which makes you blinder than those that can't physically see, they don't have a choice in what they see or don't, but you DO have a choice, make the choice to be as blind as you want to be. If I walk out in the street and choose not to believe in or see the car coming down the road but that doesn't change that fact that as long as I choose not to see then I'm going to be run over by that car, but wait, I don't believe in the car so I don't have to worry about becoming roadkill, right? 

Life belongs to the natural forces of the universe, its energy and matter that has been used to make us exist, whether its the universe itself that does it or a higher power matters not. There IS a purpose to life, to continue the existence of life, if there were no purpose then you wouldn't have instinct, you wouldn't get hungry and have to eat, we wouldn't have to reproduce, there would be nothing alive if there was no purpose for life, EVERYTHING in nature serves a purpose in the existence of another thing. You don't see the big picture, you only see the small corner that you choose.

When will people understand that its not OUR life, its time and space that we have been ALLOWED to use in our time here?


----------



## devwaseem (Jul 17, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> am not a employer. so having only one. but plan to buy a Laptop with ubuntu.
> 
> which open source OS for PC, would you prefer?

Click to collapse



Windows 10

HIT THANKS BUTTON IF ITs HELPED


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 17, 2015)

devwaseem said:


> Windows 10
> 
> HIT THANKS BUTTON IF ITs HELPED

Click to collapse



Windows 10 isn't open source is it?


----------



## vinay (Jul 17, 2015)

Nope, it is closed source.


Apple ? or pineapple ? .

Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 17, 2015)

vinay said:


> Nope, it is closed source.
> 
> 
> Apple ? or pineapple ? .
> ...

Click to collapse



That was my point, lol.

Crapple sucks, I'll take the pineapple, lol

Winblows or Slackberry? Lol


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 17, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Pizza or icecream?
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Obviously PIZZA!!! 







vinay said:


> Apple ? or pineapple ? .
> 
> Sent from my Xperia E3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Pineapple.

Small phone or large phone (phablet)?

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## husam666 (Jul 17, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> Obviously PIZZA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Small 

Am I a hypocrite for owning a 5" phone? 

Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 17, 2015)

husam666 said:


> Small
> 
> Am I a hypocrite for owning a 5" phone?
> 
> Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes.

LOST or Walking Dead?


----------



## ASKdroid (Jul 17, 2015)

Walking dead 
Batman or superman? 

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 17, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Thank you all for proving to me, once again, that religious people only hear what suits them.
> 
> I said 'open minded about this'. As in, about sexuality.
> 
> But by all means. Twist my words. It's all you lot ever do. Twist words until it says what you want it to say.

Click to collapse



My bad. You're right. I didn't purposely twist your words, just a mistake.


> I'm not openminded about religion. Why should I be, when religion can't show us that same respect? Why should I be openminded about something which serves only to justify murder, genocide, sexual abuse, slavery, discrimination, racism and a general excuse to get away with anything? Something that is again and again the cause of war. Of brutal murder.

Click to collapse



 Serves to justify that? Well, I guess you can say that with regards to some religions. But you also see people doing the same thing because they don't believe anyone's watching them. I'm not going to say all religions are good. You have people who invent religions that are as you describe, to satisfy themselves as opposed to G-d, but not all. And I believe my religion is true, from G-d, and don't tell me we're just using religion to justify all the above, because we don't do it. Except for a select few who sin, just like with any other religion or atheists. But you're right in that I can't, (and I don't care to) justify all religions.



> Nothing good ever came of religion.

Click to collapse



Besides for the fact that you're wrong, the point of religion is to serve G-d.


> Religion doesn't deserve to be treated with an open mind, for it is the very death of an open mind to embrace religion.

Click to collapse



 Not sure what you're saying


> There is no great purpose. Life is nothing more than an anomalous mutation of cells. It is literally a cancerous growth. You speak of humans thinking they're great? Pah, humanity is an insignificant spec of waste in an infinite galaxy that doesn't give a flying f*ck about those pettyful little critters. All humanity is is a lump of flesh with a vocabulary, worth no more or less than a grain of sand.
> 
> The idea of some greater force with a plan is just a fairytale humans tell themselves so the dark seems a little less scary.

Click to collapse



So you believe in evolution, which scientifically, without all the missing pieces, is nearly impossible. And you don't matter, so why do you want to live?




Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 17, 2015)

ab4u said:


> Walking dead
> Batman or superman?
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Batman

because of joker. 

Anonymous or Yourself?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 17, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Batman
> 
> because of joker.
> 
> Anonymous or Yourself?

Click to collapse



Myself

Can someone make a tl:dr of the last 20 posts?

Sent from my fake galaxy note 4, now revived from the dead, again!


----------



## karandpr (Jul 17, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Myself
> 
> Can someone make a tl:dr of the last 20 posts?
> 
> Sent from my fake galaxy note 4, now revived from the dead, again!

Click to collapse




Can't cos ....tl;dr ...

Puppies or Kittens ?


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 17, 2015)

puppies.

same?


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Jul 17, 2015)

Kittens obviously 

Anyone planning on buying Nexus 5 2015?


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 17, 2015)

MikeFoxclaw said:


> Kittens obviously
> 
> Anyone planning on buying Nexus 5 2015?

Click to collapse



Sure.

What is tl;dr?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 17, 2015)

too long didn't read 

Should I change my avatar ?


----------



## USBhost (Jul 17, 2015)

karandpr said:


> too long didn't read
> 
> Should I change my avatar ?

Click to collapse



Noo!

should i?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jul 17, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Noo!
> 
> should i?

Click to collapse



Nope.
Supernatural or The vampire diaries?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 17, 2015)

Vivek_Neel said:


> Nope.
> Supernatural or The vampire diaries?

Click to collapse



Supernatural, by lightyears. Been doing a re-run marathon the last 2 months. I love that show, it's brilliant! 

Stargate SG-1 or Star Trek TOS?


----------



## USBhost (Jul 17, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Supernatural, by lightyears. Been doing a re-run marathon the last 2 months. I love that show, it's brilliant!
> 
> Stargate SG-1 or Star Trek TOS?

Click to collapse



Stargate all the way 
i seen every episode of SGA SGU SGU
and movies


whos your favorite person in stargate?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 17, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Stargate all the way
> i seen every episode of SGA SGU SGU
> and movies
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tealq


Who is NOT your favorite person on Stargate?


----------



## USBhost (Jul 17, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> Tealq
> 
> 
> Who is NOT your favorite person on Stargate?

Click to collapse



ori people!

favorite vilian?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 18, 2015)

USBhost said:


> ori people!
> 
> favorite vilian?

Click to collapse


@karandpr

Same

Sent from my fake galaxy note 4, now revived from the dead, again!


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 18, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> @karandpr
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Hm.... That's a toss up between Andrew Scott's brilliant Jim Moriarty in Sherlock, and Mark A. Sheppard's equally brilliant Crowley in Supernatural. (We need a crossover. Seriously.)

Favourite secondary character? (Because main character has undoubtedly been asked before.)


----------



## karandpr (Jul 18, 2015)

Full-time Panda from Polar Bear Cafe.

Should they commission one more season of Polar Bear Cafe ?


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 18, 2015)

asking same question

Should they commission one more season of Polar Bear Cafe ?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 18, 2015)

http://otakusphere.com/2013/04/05/nine-reasons-why-the-world-needs-more-polar-bear-cafe/

What's better than a pun spouting polar bear ?


----------



## Arry87 (Jul 18, 2015)

Chuck Norris

Can an somebody post a random photo?


Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Negi987 (Jul 18, 2015)

I am looking for an android app, which is created for restaurant business, give me some ideas ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 18, 2015)

karandpr said:


> http://otakusphere.com/2013/04/05/nine-reasons-why-the-world-needs-more-polar-bear-cafe/
> 
> What's better than a pun spouting polar bear ?

Click to collapse



A pun spouting teddy bear.

Do you believe in the tooth fairy?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 18, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> A pun spouting teddy bear.
> 
> Do you believe in the tooth fairy?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No

Have you ever considered using a non-qwerty keyboard as your main keyboard?

Sent from my fake galaxy note 4, now revived from the dead, again!


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 18, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> No
> 
> Have you ever considered using a non-qwerty keyboard as your main keyboard?
> 
> Sent from my fake galaxy note 4, now revived from the dead, again!

Click to collapse



No, I'm too used to qwerty

If you had to be any animal, what would it be?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jul 18, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> No, I'm too used to qwerty
> 
> If you had to be any animal, what would it be?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I've always loved Lions. So I'd say I want to be a Lion 

Same

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 19, 2015)

yep

same?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jul 19, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> yep
> 
> same?

Click to collapse



The king.
What does ShapesBlue means?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 19, 2015)

:what: ...I will be a panda ,spending days lazing around...

Same


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 19, 2015)

karandpr said:


> :what: ...I will be a panda ,spending days lazing around...
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



A giraffe. Wish I had one as a pet 
Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 20, 2015)

A Deer, which i like.

same?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 20, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> A Deer, which i like.
> 
> same?

Click to collapse



Dunno

Time for an original question?

Sent from my fake galaxy note 4, now revived from the dead, again!


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 20, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Dunno
> 
> Time for an original question?
> 
> Sent from my fake galaxy note 4, now revived from the dead, again!

Click to collapse



Yes.

 How do you revive a fake galaxy note 4 from the dead?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jul 20, 2015)

NecROMancy 

Was I waiting for that question so I could use that pun ?


----------



## erriperry (Jul 20, 2015)

karandpr said:


> NecROMancy
> 
> Was I waiting for that question so I could use that pun ?

Click to collapse



Yes

How many iphones are there in your family?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jul 20, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Yes
> 
> How many iphones are there in your family?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



As many as there should be. (None)

Dumbest thing you have ever done?


----------



## USBhost (Jul 20, 2015)

Mokiwipeout said:


> As many as there should be. (None)
> 
> Dumbest thing you have ever done?

Click to collapse



accidentally formated my Windows HDD with no backup
While in Ubuntu. Dual booted you know

And you?


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 20, 2015)

USBhost said:


> accidentally formated my Windows HDD with no backup
> While in Ubuntu. Dual booted you know
> 
> And you?

Click to collapse



Wow. Your amazing. That's the dumbest thing you've done? If it really is, you're awesome. (Sarcasm. I'm just saying I bet you've done dumber things.)

I prefer not to answer, so same.

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 21, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







Fastboot flashing and CWM cleaning







tzzeri said:


> Wow. Your amazing. That's the dumbest thing you've done? If it really is, you're awesome. (Sarcasm. I'm just saying I bet you've done dumber things.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse







Riding a motorbike into an electric fence, getting tangled in an electric fence, crashing my pushbike into a creek, driving over a tree, and thats all i thought of for now. i've also done dumber things, but without as bad consequences.





same


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 21, 2015)

Gave my digitally handicapped 82 year old grandfather a pc. He called me up at 0340 (AM) the next day to tell me that he has a virus. Some strange image like a multicoloured flag that keeps floating across a black screen. 

More commonly known as a screensaver. /facepalm. 

And that was only the first day. Needless to say I shall not be making that mistake again. 

Same. 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 21, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Fastboot flashing and CWM cleaning
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're still alive? Or you're a ghost?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 21, 2015)

am a ghost.

r u alive?


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 21, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> am a ghost.
> 
> r u alive?

Click to collapse



Not feeling like it at this moment.

Does ghost have life? Social life perhaps?


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 21, 2015)

NeoLogY said:


> Not feeling like it at this moment.
> 
> Does ghost have life? Social life perhaps?

Click to collapse



no more social......


same?


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 21, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> no more social......
> 
> 
> same?

Click to collapse



Same.

Same?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 21, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> You're still alive? Or you're a ghost?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Still alive last time I checked. Never broken a bone or had any major injuries.
Only time I've been to hospital besides seeing others, was an operation to get rid of a sist that was on the back of my neck.

Any idea why my /data/local/tmp folder on my phone mysteriously fills up, making me unable to install any apps? It makes me have to do a full factory reset to fix, and ES file viewer even says its empty.

Sent using android tapatalk on my Windows 8.1 laptop via chrome. What a badass


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 21, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Still alive last time I checked. Never broken a bone or had any major injuries.
> Only time I've been to hospital besides seeing others, was an operation to get rid of a sist that was on the back of my neck.
> 
> Any idea why my /data/local/tmp folder on my phone mysteriously fills up, making me unable to install any apps? It makes me have to do a full factory reset to fix, and ES file viewer even says its empty.
> ...

Click to collapse



It's part of the package deal if getting a cheap Asian no brand name phone.

Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 PM ----------




Jesse72 said:


> Still alive last time I checked. Never broken a bone or had any major injuries.
> Only time I've been to hospital besides seeing others, was an operation to get rid of a sist that was on the back of my neck.
> 
> Any idea why my /data/local/tmp folder on my phone mysteriously fills up, making me unable to install any apps? It makes me have to do a full factory reset to fix, and ES file viewer even says its empty.
> ...

Click to collapse



Enable show hidden files

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 21, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> It's part of the package deal if getting a cheap Asian no brand name phone.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse





You buy! You buy! Bonus features such as app limiting available!





tzzeri said:


> Enable show hidden files
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





Already done. Properties say that the folder size is 0.00B. 



Just occurred to me, The whole system partition is probably full (Chinese rubbish), so I'll probably try removing some gapps that aren't too necessary, unless someone more experienced has any better ideas.



How many browsers do you have installed on your phone?


----------



## erriperry (Jul 21, 2015)

Two

How many chat apps (kik, whatsapp etc.) do you have installed?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 21, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Two
> 
> How many chat apps (kik, whatsapp etc.) do you have installed?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



One
How many store apps (like amazon, eBay) do you have installed?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lord winthorpe (Jul 21, 2015)

Two amazon and eBay 


I have a one plus and I'm getting fed up with the bugs and no lte band 20 support.  What flagship killer should I look at next?


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 21, 2015)

Lord winthorpe said:


> Two amazon and eBay
> 
> 
> I have a one plus and I'm getting fed up with the bugs and no lte band 20 support.  What flagship killer should I look at next?

Click to collapse



Welcome to xda

Try flashing a stable rom without bugs.

Maybe look at Alcatel one touch idol 3 5.5", asus zenfone 2, moto x 2nd gen.

Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jul 21, 2015)

One Plus Two

Is Jesse alive after being electrocuted ?


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> One Plus Two
> 
> Is Jesse alive after being electrocuted ?

Click to collapse



I already asked, he said yes.

And don't recommend something when you don't know what it is yet, as it's only been released to very few people (like mkbhd, who did a camera review without showing the actual phone)

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 AM ----------

Are you able to recognise if someone's a junior member without checking?
Like this one
"I work in my S3 Neo [4.4.4]..

Thz a lot brother.

I also hit thanks button..

Please share useful thread again bro..

:good::good::good::good:￼￼￼￼￼￼￼"

Edit: This question wouldn't really apply for those who use the website, they see straight away. The app I use,  I need to click the avatar to see

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 22, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> You buy! You buy! Bonus features such as app limiting available!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can look into repartitioning internal SD but it can be dangerous if you don't know what you're doing or if you don't follow instructions closely, failure will result in a non repairable device so choose wisely. Or you can see about enabling initd scripts on your device then setting up scripts that automatically clear the folder for you.


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 22, 2015)

N_psycho_PD_uh? said:


> You can look into repartitioning internal SD but it can be dangerous if you don't know what you're doing or if you don't follow instructions closely, failure will result in a non repairable device so choose wisely. Or you can see about enabling initd scripts on your device then setting up scripts that automatically clear the folder for you.

Click to collapse





Thanks, have considered it. I had a little bit of a look at the storage specs in Titanium Backup, I think i may have made a mistake trusting the settings' stats. I didn't have much time, so I'll have a closer look later.



Worst stuff-up you made with your phone?


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 22, 2015)

taking selfie. lol 

same?


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 22, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> taking selfie. lol
> 
> same?

Click to collapse



Putting it in my pocket together with a packet of honey. Got the mic clogged. I was lucky it was a bad phone which I bought third hand for 40 dollars

Should 'same' be banned

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 22, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Putting it in my pocket together with a packet of honey. Got the mic clogged. I was lucky it was a bad phone which I bought third hand for 40 dollars
> 
> Should 'same' be banned
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



no. 

should "what"  be banned?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jul 22, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> no.
> 
> should "what"  be banned?

Click to collapse



Of course not, although I believe whatever should sometimes never be used 

When was the last time you went on vacation? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 22, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Of course not, although I believe whatever should sometimes never be used
> 
> When was the last time you went on vacation?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



3 weeks ago

Sometimes never? What's that supposed to mean? 

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Adam.st (Jul 22, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Of course not, although I believe whatever should sometimes never be used
> 
> When was the last time you went on vacation?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



A week ago, I was at Gdansk, Poland at Windsurfing 

When CM 12 for galaxy S3 will be released  ?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 22, 2015)

Adam.st said:


> When CM 12 for galaxy S3 will be released  ?

Click to collapse



When it's ready. (Honestly I have no idea. You should probably check the CM threads on the designated S3 board for that.)

What's the weirdest conversation you've ever had in the Youtube comment section?


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 22, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> When it's ready. (Honestly I have no idea. You should probably check the CM threads on the designated S3 board for that.)
> 
> What's the weirdest conversation you've ever had in the Youtube comment section?

Click to collapse



I don't converse in the comments section. I'm a private person, and I don't like the facts that anyone could see what I post. Here, on xda, I'm anonymous.

What's the weirdest conversation you've had on xda?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 22, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> I don't converse in the comments section. I'm a private person, and I don't like the facts that anyone could see what I post. Here, on xda, I'm anonymous.
> 
> What's the weirdest conversation you've had on xda?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Dunno, but I'm sure @karandpr would have been part of it.

Favourite current flagship phone?

Sent from my fake galaxy note 4, now revived from the dead, again!


----------



## Lord winthorpe (Jul 22, 2015)

Loved my HTC one max but not this oneplus.  Thanks to tzzeri for giving me some new suggestions I bought the Asus zenfone 2 yesterday


What can I do with an old iPhone 4s?


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 22, 2015)

Lord winthorpe said:


> Loved my HTC one max but not this oneplus.  Thanks to tzzeri for giving me some new suggestions I bought the Asus zenfone 2 yesterday
> 
> 
> What can I do with an old iPhone 4s?

Click to collapse



That was quick, it's been less than 24 hours since I gave suggestions. But good choice; not that I've ever seen it, but I like to read up on new phones.
Just wondering, is the fingerprint reader on the max any good?

As for your question: Sell it, keep it, turn it into a piece of art . I need to be careful with what I say, you might go with my suggestion again

Worst nightmare?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lord winthorpe (Jul 22, 2015)

I loved the fingerprint scanner all ways worked and it was able to recognise different fingers and different directions of swipe.  I just bought a second one max for my mother as she gets all my old phones. 

Worse nightmare.  Becoming an apple fan boy lol


Petrol or diesel


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 22, 2015)

Lord winthorpe said:


> I loved the fingerprint scanner all ways worked and it was able to recognise different fingers and different directions of swipe.  I just bought a second one max for my mother as she gets all my old phones.
> 
> Worse nightmare.  Becoming an apple fan boy lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Depends on the car. I like the petrol/LPG combo on my 1987 Ford Falcon

Why do people say 'I haven't gotten an android because I don't think I would be able to work out how to use it' when it is pretty similar, and you can put an IOS launcher on it anyway (I always show them show them)?

Sent from my fake galaxy note 4, now revived from the dead, again!


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 22, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Depends on the car. I like the petrol/LPG combo on my 1987 Ford Falcon
> 
> Why do people say 'I haven't gotten an android because I don't think I would be able to work out how to use it' when it is pretty similar, and you can put an IOS launcher on it anyway (I always show them show them)?
> 
> Sent from my fake galaxy note 4, now revived from the dead, again!

Click to collapse



Because people are instinctively stupid. 

Why do people keep staring at me?  (Seriously, I'm not imagining it.)


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 23, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Because people are instinctively stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people keep staring at me?  (Seriously, I'm not imagining it.)

Click to collapse





Because your good looking? There must be something different about you if lots of people are looking at you.

Of course, you may just be more paranoid recently.



What interesting story do you have about being paranoid?


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 23, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Because your good looking? There must be something different about you if lots of people are looking at you.
> 
> Of course, you may just be more paranoid recently.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're on xda, paranoid is a rom

Favourite rom?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 23, 2015)

Probably CM or PA.

Better yet, PAC 

Favorite genre of movie?

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## siphon232 (Jul 23, 2015)

Action. 

What's the best video game on the stair console?


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 23, 2015)

siphon232 said:


> Action.
> 
> What's the best video game on the stair console?

Click to collapse



Stair console? What's that?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lord winthorpe (Jul 23, 2015)

It's a hand held console made by the stair lift company to play as you sit in comfort traveling up and down your home stairs.  I play knitting simulator on mine 


I guess it was meant to be steam console?


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jul 23, 2015)

I have no idea at all.

A diesel car, or a petrol one?


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 23, 2015)

Mokiwipeout said:


> I have no idea at all.
> 
> A diesel car, or a petrol one?

Click to collapse



As long as it does its job in a cost effective manner.

Minesweeper or flappy bird?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jul 23, 2015)

Minesweeper ...

Minesweeper or Space cadet pinball ?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Minesweeper ...
> 
> Minesweeper or Space cadet pinball ?

Click to collapse



Minesweeper 

Is that a bird or a plane? 

Sent from my Xperia M4 Aqua


----------



## erriperry (Jul 23, 2015)

husam666 said:


> Minesweeper
> 
> Is that a bird or a plane?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia M4 Aqua

Click to collapse



It's an UFU.

Favourite number?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## karandpr (Jul 23, 2015)

42

Same


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 23, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Because your good looking? There must be something different about you if lots of people are looking at you.
> 
> Of course, you may just be more paranoid recently.

Click to collapse



Ha no, I'm only average xD It's probably because of my hair :laugh: It really is the same colour as in my avatar  (I'm not kidding. It's fire truck red.)



karandpr said:


> 42
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Ditto, 42. 

What crossover do you really, really want to see? 

(For those who don't know what a crossover is, it's when the characters from two or more shows, games, books, etc show up in the same episode. For instance, the main characters from Doctor Who and Star Wars joining up to defeat Godzilla.)


----------



## Lord winthorpe (Jul 23, 2015)

The incredible hulk meets keeping up with the kardashians 


Twitch or YouTube?


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 23, 2015)

erriperry said:


> It's an UFU.
> 
> Favourite number?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse




Grammatically, it's a UFO. Even though UFO starts with a vowel, it's pronounced you ef ow, so it starts with a y, this, you say a before it, not an. (I don't really care that much, just pointing it out.)




Lord winthorpe said:


> The incredible hulk meets keeping up with the kardashians
> 
> 
> Twitch or YouTube?

Click to collapse



YouTube.

Age or herald sun?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Arry87 (Jul 24, 2015)

Don't read Australian news.

Can you right click and paste what's in your clipboard?


Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## USBhost (Jul 24, 2015)

*hint -base64 openssl*



Arry87 said:


> Don't read Australian news.
> 
> Can you right click and paste what's in your clipboard?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Y2xpcGJvYXJkCg==

Y2FuIHlvdSByZWFkIHRoaXMK


----------



## Abhinav1997 (Jul 24, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Y2xpcGJvYXJkCg==
> 
> Y2FuIHlvdSByZWFkIHRoaXMK

Click to collapse



Yes I can.

Can you put your feet above your head?


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 24, 2015)

Abhinav2 said:


> Yes I can.
> 
> Can you put your feet above your head?

Click to collapse



Yes, if I go upside down

Can you put your head beneath your feet?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 24, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Yes, if I go upside down
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Cant say I've tried. And i hate pilates, yoga and all that stuff, so wont be doing it soon



Have you ever done pilates, yoga etc? (if so, did you like or hate it?)


----------



## karandpr (Jul 24, 2015)

I might have done yoga in school...The breathing one not the "move your limbs in odd angles" ...

Did @Jesse72 claim he was doing yoga while avoiding eletrocution ?


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 24, 2015)

i think so,

are you hungry?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 24, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I might have done yoga in school...The breathing one not the "move your limbs in odd angles" ...
> 
> Did @Jesse72 claim he was doing yoga while avoiding eletrocution ?

Click to collapse



No, I had to do pilates for school. Still working out how you can be in so much pain and do it again. I would rather be electrocuted (am speaking from experience here)


advent_geek said:


> i think so,
> 
> are you hungry?

Click to collapse



Always

What's your next meal?

Sent from my fake galaxy note 4, now revived from the dead, again!


----------



## erriperry (Jul 24, 2015)

Dinner

What's the best android browser?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## karandpr (Jul 24, 2015)

Lightning for low-ram devices. Firefox for others ...

Do you optimize your phone depending on specs ?


----------



## yzak58 (Jul 24, 2015)

yes I do
Naked Browser, Barebones CM7.2 and just a few essential apps on my Galaxy Fit.
Firefox,Carbon ROM (5.1) and another 100 or so apps on my Nexus 5.

Is Google really the Skynet?


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 24, 2015)

Not really. A company that will tookover Google later, that one is Skynet, as Google wont take part in any military bussiness, but the future Google that one is all about demolition. (This is 10-15 thing).

How can we know what exact data has/is been sent from our device?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 25, 2015)

Data is always exact. Information changes time to time... Depending on what Information you want it can be verified using different methods. 

Do you have myopia? 


Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Jul 25, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Data is always exact. Information changes time to time... Depending on what Information you want it can be verified using different methods.
> 
> Do you have myopia?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hell no my eyes are perfect! :angel:
20/20 I think

Are you my comrade?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 25, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Hell no my eyes are perfect! :angel:
> 20/20 I think
> 
> Are you my comrade?

Click to collapse



Yes...

Do I get a funky hat for being a comrade ?


----------



## USBhost (Jul 25, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yes...
> 
> Do I get a funky hat for being a comrade ?

Click to collapse



You bet here 

Have you seen Steins;Gate ?


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 25, 2015)

Nope, Now only heard about  Steins;Gate.

same?


----------



## erriperry (Jul 25, 2015)

No

How much internal memory does your phone have?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 25, 2015)

erriperry said:


> No
> 
> How much internal memory does your phone have?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



I think its lying, but supposedly 16GB. Don't really mind, with root all that matters is my 32GB Micro SD.

Do you specifically look for Micro SD when choosing a new phone?

Sent from my 7DTB25 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jul 25, 2015)

Yes. Without a doubt. 

Do you avoid cardless phone? 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saurabh K (Jul 25, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yes. Without a doubt.
> 
> Do you avoid cardless phone?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



maybe..
Which Graphics card you have in your PC(pic plzzzz) ???


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 25, 2015)

Saurabh K said:


> maybe..
> Which Graphics card you have in your PC(pic plzzzz) ???

Click to collapse



Don't know, don't care. I mainly use my phone as pc, although my pc is an aio, so I wouldn't be able to take a pic of it.

Favourite Android keyboard

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 26, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Don't know, don't care. I mainly use my phone as pc, although my pc is an aio, so I wouldn't be able to take a pic of it.
> 
> Favourite Android keyboard
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Dunno, I hate all of them compared to the Windows Phone keyboard. Currently using stock on my note 4.

What would you want to be ported from another OS to android?

Sent from my fake galaxy note 4, now revived from the dead, again!


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 26, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Dunno, I hate all of them compared to the Windows Phone keyboard. Currently using stock on my note 4.
> 
> What would you want to be ported from another OS to android?
> 
> Sent from my fake galaxy note 4, now revived from the dead, again!

Click to collapse



Haven't really used other  OSs much. Cortana was just made for Android, I'm using the beta (which feels like a beta), but it's responses are good to non serious questions (which Google now isn't made to answer). I'd like to see ios "live" wallpaper, but my phone anyway doesn't have a gyro, and there are apps that do the same thing.

Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jul 26, 2015)

Support for symbian apps...

Favorite color ?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 26, 2015)

Blue. 

Virus zombies or voodoo zombies? (cheerful, I know.) 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 26, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Blue.
> 
> Virus zombies or voodoo zombies? (cheerful, I know.)
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Reality

What do you do when your bored?

Sent from my 7DTB25 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Pizza (Jul 26, 2015)

When I'm bored, I correct grammar.

*you're


Was that mean?

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 26, 2015)

For some peiple.

Mean or mean?


----------



## erriperry (Jul 26, 2015)

Mean

Favourite music genre?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 26, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Mean
> 
> Favourite music genre?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



The one with the singing and instruments.

Favourite genre of food?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## erriperry (Jul 26, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> The one with the singing and instruments.
> 
> Favourite genre of food?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The one that you can eat.

Favourite genre of movies?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 26, 2015)

erriperry said:


> The one that you can eat.
> 
> Favourite genre of movies?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



The one with moving images.

What country are you from?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## erriperry (Jul 26, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> The one with moving images.
> 
> What country are you from?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Sweden

Same

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 26, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Sweden
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



Anyone been following this thread will know where I'm from

Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 27, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Anyone been following this thread will know where I'm from
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Same as Tzerri, Straya!

Someone might know where that is



Would you rather be innocent and happy, or all-knowing, and know all the issues in the world?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 27, 2015)

It's too late for me to make that choice ....I would have preferred the former ....But I believe it's more of grass is greener on other side thing....

Is happiness over-rated ?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 27, 2015)

Very. 

Favourite pizza? 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 27, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Very.
> 
> Favourite pizza?
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The type with the crust.

Worst nightmare?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NeoLogY (Jul 27, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> The type with the crust.
> 
> Worst nightmare?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Being burn in hell.

Best nighmare? If any?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 27, 2015)

NeoLogY said:


> Being burn in hell.
> 
> Best nighmare? If any?

Click to collapse



Finding out your going to die / put you out of your misery

Linux or Windows 7 or 8.1?

Sent from my 7DTB25 using Tapatalk


----------



## erriperry (Jul 27, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Finding out your going to die / put you out of your misery
> 
> Linux or Windows 7 or 8.1?
> 
> Sent from my 7DTB25 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Linux

Ubuntu or Mint?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 27, 2015)

Ubuntu, because am only aware about that.

Android Custom Rom or Stock Rom?


----------



## erriperry (Jul 27, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Ubuntu, because am only aware about that.
> 
> Android Custom Rom or Stock Rom?

Click to collapse



Custom

Tablet or phone?

Sent from my V500 (LG G PAD 8.3)


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 27, 2015)

phone - because it was compact

tablet or laptop?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 27, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> phone - because it was compact
> 
> tablet or laptop?

Click to collapse



Laptop. At least until the next Surface Pro comes with an Nvidia. Tablets are fun for regular browsing and multimedia, but for gaming and design, they're useless. 

Keyboard cover or separate keyboard? (With a tablet)


----------



## aerithanne (Jul 27, 2015)

Separate keyboard for me.

Air cooled processor or liquid cooled processor for gaming pc ?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jul 27, 2015)

aerithanne said:


> Separate keyboard for me.
> 
> Air cooled processor or liquid cooled processor for gaming pc ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Depends on motherboard. Liquid cooled proc is stretching things a lot. 

Is your avatar misaki mei? 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 27, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Depends on motherboard. Liquid cooled proc is stretching things a lot.
> 
> Is your avatar misaki mei?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, it's a frog made out of an orange.

Is it just the app, or does xda really have bad quality avatars?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 27, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> No, it's a frog made out of an orange.
> 
> Is it just the app, or does xda really have bad quality avatars?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well I think the maximum avatar size is like 100x100px, so you can't have excellent quality pics

Favourite avatar (apart from your own) you've seen on CDA?

Sent from my fake galaxy note 4, now revived from the dead, again!


----------



## aerithanne (Jul 28, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Depends on motherboard. Liquid cooled proc is stretching things a lot.
> 
> Is your avatar misaki mei?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes haha. Quite a fan of another. My motherboard is a secondhand gigabyte ga-x99 given to me by my cousin

Sent from my GT-S5300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 28, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Well I think the maximum avatar size is like 100x100px, so you can't have excellent quality pics
> 
> Favourite avatar (apart from your own) you've seen on CDA?
> 
> Sent from my fake galaxy note 4, now revived from the dead, again!

Click to collapse



Jesse 72 avatar, because of fastest black hoe 

same?


----------



## Lord winthorpe (Jul 28, 2015)

I once saw a frog made from an orange I think that's my favorite


When will the zombie apocalypse begin ?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jul 28, 2015)

Tomorrow at 12:30

How will you deal with the zombie apocalypse ?


----------



## aerithanne (Jul 28, 2015)

Lie down and cry a lot

Been experiencing bugs with cm 7 based roms. How do you guys handle it ?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jul 28, 2015)

CM7 is too old...Though it used to be rock solid stable.

Is CM9 the best ROM ?


----------



## arif41 (Jul 28, 2015)

It used to be the best ROM I think.

Whats your current rom?


----------



## aerithanne (Jul 28, 2015)

Cyanmobile eXperience port by cleverior.ipul

Is there an available patch* file for the front speaker issue of cm 9 for galaxy pocket ?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 28, 2015)

Lord winthorpe said:


> I once saw a frog made from an orange I think that's my favorite
> 
> 
> When will the zombie apocalypse begin ?
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks




aerithanne said:


> Cyanmobile eXperience port by cleverior.ipul
> 
> Is there an available patch* file for the front speaker issue of cm 9 for galaxy pocket ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Not that I've heard of. But then again, I've never heard of the problem before.

Favourite drink?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lord winthorpe (Jul 28, 2015)

Remy Martin champagne cognac 


Sweet or savory ?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## erriperry (Jul 28, 2015)

Lord winthorpe said:


> Remy Martin champagne cognac
> 
> 
> Sweet or savory ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Savory

Stock or CM?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 28, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Savory
> 
> Stock or CM?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



Cm

Cm or cm based 
(My answer is cm, nothing else is quite as neat and organised as it)

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jul 28, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Cm
> 
> Cm or cm based
> (My answer is cm, nothing else is quite as neat and organised as it)
> ...

Click to collapse



Stock based all the way. I do like the goodies that oems put into their roms, plus Sony's roms are not even that much slower than cm as far as I know


Are you a pirate?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 28, 2015)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Stock based all the way. I do like the goodies that oems put into their roms, plus Sony's roms are not even that much slower than cm as far as I know
> 
> 
> Are you a pirate?

Click to collapse



Yes

Do you know where to get cheap cannonballs?

Sent from my fake galaxy note 4, now revived from the dead, again!


----------



## erriperry (Jul 29, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Yes
> 
> Do you know where to get cheap cannonballs?
> 
> Sent from my fake galaxy note 4, now revived from the dead, again!

Click to collapse



Internet

Best phone brand?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## USBhost (Jul 29, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Internet
> 
> Best phone brand?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



nexus all the way

why does xda have so much ads?


----------



## erriperry (Jul 29, 2015)

USBhost said:


> nexus all the way
> 
> why does xda have so much ads?

Click to collapse



Does XDA have ads? I'm using some kind of adblock on every device.

Best android app?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## USBhost (Jul 29, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Does XDA have ads? I'm using some kind of adblock on every device.
> 
> Best android app?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



adaway!

should xda make an anime?


----------



## erriperry (Jul 29, 2015)

USBhost said:


> adaway!
> 
> should xda make an anime?

Click to collapse



Yes

Best anime?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## USBhost (Jul 29, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Yes
> 
> Best anime?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



Steins;Gate

what do you think of SAO


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 29, 2015)

sword art online good. 
"1984" or "Brave New World" ?


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 29, 2015)

1984

movie or drama?


----------



## aerithanne (Jul 29, 2015)

Movie.

I tried cm 9 for galaxy pocket, when mom called I can't hear her and vice versa. What is that known issue of cm 9 for pocket

Sent from my GT-S5300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## erriperry (Jul 29, 2015)

aerithanne said:


> Movie.
> 
> I tried cm 9 for galaxy pocket, when mom called I can't hear her and vice versa. What is that known issue of cm 9 for pocket
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Ask in the "cm 9 for pocket" thread

Galaxy s6 or Lg g4?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 29, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Ask in the "cm 9 for pocket" thread
> 
> Galaxy s6 or Lg g4?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



G4. Removable battery and micro SD.

Asus zenfone 2 or one plus two?

Sent from my fake galaxy note 4, now revived from the dead, again!


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 29, 2015)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Stock based all the way. I do like the goodies that oems put into their roms, plus Sony's roms are not even that much slower than cm as far as I know
> 
> 
> Are you a pirate?

Click to collapse




I guess it gets confusing when people say stock. Stock (mainly just aosp) and OEM stock




Jesse72 said:


> G4. Removable battery and micro SD.
> 
> Asus zenfone 2 or one plus two?
> 
> Sent from my fake galaxy note 4, now revived from the dead, again!

Click to collapse



One plus two

Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aerithanne (Jul 29, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Ask in the "cm 9 for pocket" thread
> 
> Galaxy s6 or Lg g4?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



Wait up, I'll search the thread.

Metal or pop ?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 29, 2015)

aerithanne said:


> Wait up, I'll search the thread.
> 
> Metal or pop ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



pop

tea or coffee?


----------



## Lord winthorpe (Jul 29, 2015)

Tea earl grey hot


Was thunderbirds ahead of its time or are we behind the times ?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Gstartv1 (Jul 29, 2015)

summer or winter


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 29, 2015)

Gstartv1 said:


> summer or winter

Click to collapse



Both. 

Same

Sent from my fake galaxy note 4, now revived from the dead, again!


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 30, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Both.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my fake galaxy note 4, now revived from the dead, again!

Click to collapse



Spring

Jesse or karan?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 30, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Spring
> 
> Jesse or karan?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Jesse

Same

Sent from my fake galaxy note 4, now revived from the dead, again!


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jul 30, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Jesse
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my fake galaxy note 4, now revived from the dead, again!

Click to collapse



I'd say karan :thumbup:

What do you think of the new Moto X? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 30, 2015)

it was costly.

what is your phone's cost?


----------



## aerithanne (Jul 30, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> it was costly.
> 
> what is your phone's cost?

Click to collapse



2k PHP for my S5300 and 6k PHP for my N7000


Sent from my Overkilled GT-S5300 using XDA Free! Mobile App yay!


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 30, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> it was costly.
> 
> what is your phone's cost?

Click to collapse



First, you messed up the tense. Secondly, isn't it $399 in us? That's cheap. 

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jul 30, 2015)

Bubble Wraps

What was the question ?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 30, 2015)

dunno. 

Fastboot or Odin?


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 30, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> dunno.
> 
> Fastboot or Odin?

Click to collapse



Fastboot. Don't know what odin is

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## USBhost (Jul 30, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Fastboot. Don't know what odin is
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Fastboot all the way

Odin is from the world of Samsung devices

Why do OEM"s don't like root


----------



## karandpr (Jul 30, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Fastboot all the way
> 
> Odin is from the world of Samsung devices
> 
> Why do OEM"s don't like root

Click to collapse



Security reasons. Corporates frown on systems which can be broken easily. There is no policy in AOSP which deals with superuser. If Google creates a separate  policy which is acceptable an controlled ,root will not be frowned.

Does that make sense ?


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 30, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Don't know what odin is

Click to collapse



ODIN is a Windows program created by Samsung's Development team for flashing firmware onto Samsung devices. 



karandpr said:


> Security reasons. Corporates frown on systems which can be broken easily. There is no policy in AOSP which deals with superuser. If Google creates a separate  policy which is acceptable an controlled ,root will not be frowned.
> 
> Does that make sense ?

Click to collapse



Perfect sense. 

Need a dinner suggestion. French Fries or Miso Soup?


----------



## Lord winthorpe (Jul 30, 2015)

Miso soup much tastier and adventurous 

Rice or chips (English chips)

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## USBhost (Jul 30, 2015)

Lord winthorpe said:


> Miso soup much tastier and adventurous
> 
> Rice or chips (English chips)
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



chips and pizza

can you really see light?


----------



## Lord winthorpe (Jul 30, 2015)

USBhost said:


> chips and pizza
> 
> can you really see light?

Click to collapse



The light ? Or light from the visible spectrum to the human eye ? Or even the light at the end of the long dark tunnel ?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jul 30, 2015)

The Tube light

Did I miss some opportunity to be punny ?


----------



## aerithanne (Jul 30, 2015)

No.

Lays or Pringles ?

Sent from my Overkilled GT-S5300 using XDA Free! Mobile App yay!


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 30, 2015)

aerithanne said:


> No.
> 
> Lays or Pringles ?
> 
> Sent from my Overkilled GT-S5300 using XDA Free! Mobile App yay!

Click to collapse



Pringles.

Pringles or kettle

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jul 31, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Pringles.
> 
> Pringles or kettle
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Neither, popcorn works for me

What one thing have you always wanted to do but never have? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## USBhost (Jul 31, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Neither, popcorn works for me
> 
> What one thing have you always wanted to do but never have?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Live in Log Horizon


you?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 31, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Live in Log Horizon
> 
> 
> you?

Click to collapse



stop seeing stupid people pretending to be smart.

Malware or virus?


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 31, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> stop seeing stupid people pretending to be smart.
> 
> Malware or virus?

Click to collapse



I don't like either.

Why do people use words of sicknesses for computers; like virus and bug?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## erriperry (Jul 31, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> I don't like either.
> 
> Why do people use words of sicknesses for computers; like virus and bug?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It's called bug because the first bug was actually an insect that were in the computer.

Water or milk?


----------



## advent_geek (Jul 31, 2015)

water. because it was free.

free or paid?


----------



## erriperry (Jul 31, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> water. because it was free.
> 
> free or paid?

Click to collapse



Free!

A cheap but bad phone or a expensive and good phone?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## jackeagle (Jul 31, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Free!
> 
> A cheap but bad phone or a expensive and good phone?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



Good Phone ..
Win 7 or win 10 ?


----------



## erriperry (Jul 31, 2015)

jackeagle said:


> Good Phone ..
> Win 7 or win 10 ?

Click to collapse



10

Win 7 or win 8?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## Sami Kabir (Jul 31, 2015)

jackeagle said:


> Good Phone ..
> Win 7 or win 10 ?

Click to collapse



*Windows 10!*

Going to upgrade from 8.1 to 10 tonight. 



erriperry said:


> 10
> 
> Win 7 or win 8?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



*Windows 8!*

Yes, 7 is (still) great but so is 8.

...

What do you think of the OnePlus 2?


----------



## erriperry (Jul 31, 2015)

Sami Kabir said:


> *Windows 10!*
> 
> Going to upgrade from 8.1 to 10 tonight.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



6/10
Neither removable battery nor sdcard nor NFC, but still a good phone.

Do you use NFC often?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 31, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Do you use NFC often?

Click to collapse



Never. The few times I do use it is when I've accidentally turned it on and the thing freaks out over the NFC chips in my IDcard, Debitcard and Public Transport card. 

They've "Introduced" NFC in the Netherlands last year, but in reality that translates to "We've suggested it to shopkeepers, but you won't be able to use it until at least 2050."

Seriously, 86% still uses dial-up lines for their pin machines. If an employee is on the phone, you can't pay for anything until they hang up. 

Do you prefer the word Emoticons or Emojii?


----------



## erriperry (Jul 31, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Never. The few times I do use it is when I've accidentally turned it on and the thing freaks out over the NFC chips in my IDcard, Debitcard and Public Transport card.
> 
> They've "Introduced" NFC in the Netherlands last year, but in reality that translates to "We've suggested it to shopkeepers, but you won't be able to use it until at least 2050."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Emoji

Favourite non-root app?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## karandpr (Aug 1, 2015)

Jetpack Joyride .

Favourite meal ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Aug 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Jetpack Joyride .
> 
> Favourite meal ?

Click to collapse



All of them

What 'bucket-list' item have you ticked off recently?

Sent using android tapatalk on my Windows 8.1 laptop via chrome. What a badass


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 1, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> All of them
> 
> What 'bucket-list' item have you ticked off recently?
> 
> Sent using android tapatalk on my Windows 8.1 laptop via chrome. What a badass

Click to collapse



none.  i ticked off all on my bucket list long ago. 

winter or summer?


----------



## erriperry (Aug 1, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> none.  i ticked off all on my bucket list long ago.
> 
> winter or summer?

Click to collapse



Winter

Spring or Autumn?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 1, 2015)

Autumn.

Same?


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 1, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Autumn.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Spring
January or February?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Aug 1, 2015)

February !!!

Orange peeled frogs or world's fastest back-hoe ?


----------



## USBhost (Aug 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> February !!!
> 
> Orange peeled frogs or world's fastest back-hoe ?

Click to collapse



Orange peeled frogs

ice cream dogs or red hot cats?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 1, 2015)

I would prefer ice cream kitty..







Did you get the reference ?


----------



## USBhost (Aug 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I would prefer ice cream kitty..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no

reference from what?


----------



## Jesse72 (Aug 2, 2015)

USBhost said:


> no
> 
> reference from what?

Click to collapse



Karan's post

What is a major life goal if yours?

Sent from my fake galaxy note 4, now revived from the dead, again!


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 2, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Karan's post
> 
> What is a major life goal if yours?

Click to collapse



Survive in Jungle  no food no water live off the earth. 

are you a cop?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 2, 2015)

USBhost said:


> no
> 
> reference from what?

Click to collapse



It's from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles ...2012 series 



simonbigwave said:


> Survive in Jungle  no food no water live off the earth.
> 
> are you a cop?

Click to collapse



Nope

Favorite cartoon ?


----------



## aerithanne (Aug 2, 2015)

tom and jerry.

anime or manga?


----------



## erriperry (Aug 2, 2015)

aerithanne said:


> tom and jerry.
> 
> anime or manga?

Click to collapse



Anime

Bed or sofa?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 2, 2015)

sofa.

same?


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Aug 2, 2015)

Depends on how tired I am.

Nokia 3310 or hammer?


----------



## erriperry (Aug 2, 2015)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Depends on how tired I am.
> 
> Nokia 3310 or hammer?

Click to collapse



Nokia 3310

Nokia or iphone?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## tomacco88 (Aug 2, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Nokia 3310
> 
> Nokia or iphone?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



Nokia

Nokia or Walkie talkie?


----------



## erriperry (Aug 2, 2015)

tomacco88 said:


> Nokia
> 
> Nokia or Walkie talkie?

Click to collapse



Nokia

Walkie talkie or iphone?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 2, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Nokia
> 
> Walkie talkie or iphone?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



Walkie talkie. It has more options. :laugh:

A brick or an iPhone?


----------



## tomacco88 (Aug 2, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Walkie talkie. It has more options. :laugh:
> 
> A brick or an iPhone?

Click to collapse



iPhone

Mr T or a Beanbag?


----------



## erriperry (Aug 2, 2015)

tomacco88 said:


> iPhone
> 
> Mr T or a Beanbag?

Click to collapse



I don't know who Mr T is so I choose beanbag.

iMac or Macbook air?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## Jesse72 (Aug 2, 2015)

erriperry said:


> I don't know who Mr T is so I choose beanbag.
> 
> iMac or Macbook air?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



IPad air

Macbook air or fresh air?

Sent from my fake galaxy note 4, now revived from the dead, again!


----------



## tomacco88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> IPad air
> 
> Macbook air or fresh air?
> 
> Sent from my fake galaxy note 4, now revived from the dead, again!

Click to collapse



fresh air

fresh air or the smell of bacon?


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 2, 2015)

tomacco88 said:


> fresh air
> 
> fresh air or the smell of bacon?

Click to collapse



Fresh air. Or I'll be eternally hungry, that isn't going to end well. 

Bacon or Nutella?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 3, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Fresh air. Or I'll be eternally hungry, that isn't going to end well.
> 
> Bacon or Nutella?

Click to collapse



Bacon

Is Android M Froyo with a new theme?

Sent from my Xperia M4 Aqua


----------



## erriperry (Aug 3, 2015)

husam666 said:


> Bacon
> 
> Is Android M Froyo with a new theme?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia M4 Aqua

Click to collapse



No

Is Android M better than Lollipop?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## F4uzan (Aug 3, 2015)

erriperry said:


> No
> 
> Is Android M better than Lollipop?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



Depends on the device. Because Lollipop isn't as good as KK on some device, but it is absolutely amazing on other device.

A bunchload of RAM or a powerful processor ?


----------



## NeoLogY (Aug 3, 2015)

Both. Suppose to support each other. No use if car is fast but without a brake.

What is the biggest RAM on mobile for now?


----------



## erriperry (Aug 3, 2015)

NeoLogY said:


> Both. Suppose to support each other. No use if car is fast but without a brake.
> 
> What is the biggest RAM on mobile for now?

Click to collapse



4 GB?

How much RAM do you want?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 3, 2015)

8GB 

4GB or 8 GB???


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 3, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> 8GB
> 
> 4GB or 8 GB???

Click to collapse



Hmm... A hard question. I'd say probably 4gb, because, more is worse.

Horse and buggy or car?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## chipchop4 (Aug 3, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Hmm... A hard question. I'd say probably 4gb, because, more is worse.
> 
> Horse and buggy or car?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Car.
A cat in a hat or a lynx in the sink?


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 3, 2015)

chipchop4 said:


> Car.
> A cat in a hat or a lynx in the sink?

Click to collapse



cat in a hat.

jealousy or envy?


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 3, 2015)

jealousy.

ha ha ha

windows 10 or windows 8?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 3, 2015)

10

Windows or Doors ?


----------



## erriperry (Aug 3, 2015)

karandpr said:


> 10
> 
> Windows or Doors ?

Click to collapse



Windows

Google or bing? (I already know the answer)

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## F4uzan (Aug 3, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Windows
> 
> Google or bing? (I already know the answer)
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



Shall I answer this obvious question ? Okay, Google.

Your dream spec for a phone ? (Yes, you can be as irrational as possible)


----------



## ArnetteHD (Aug 3, 2015)

F4uzan said:


> Shall I answer this obvious question ? Okay, Google.
> 
> Your dream spec for a phone ? (Yes, you can be as irrational as possible)

Click to collapse



To send automated messages to the wife / girlfriend. Why not age simpsons ?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 3, 2015)

Bing.

DuckDuckGo or Disconnect ?


----------



## erriperry (Aug 3, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Bing.
> 
> DuckDuckGo or Disconnect ?

Click to collapse



DuckDuckGo

Ducks or Bananas?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## karandpr (Aug 3, 2015)

Bananas 

Minions or Lackeys ?


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 3, 2015)

Minions. I love that word. Anyone remember the game Overlord? Back then minions were fun. Now they're kids toys... >.>

So. Anyone remember the game Overlord?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 4, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Minions. I love that word. Anyone remember the game Overlord? Back then minions were fun. Now they're kids toys... >.>
> 
> So. Anyone remember the game Overlord?

Click to collapse



yep...and evil genius and dungeon keeper..

Will playing all those games make me a good evil warlord ?


----------



## USBhost (Aug 4, 2015)

karandpr said:


> yep...and evil genius and dungeon keeper..
> 
> Will playing all those games make me a good evil warlord ?

Click to collapse



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=stericson.busybox&hl=en


----------



## karandpr (Aug 4, 2015)

USBhost said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=stericson.busybox&hl=en

Click to collapse



So I can become more evil warlord by installing busybox ?


----------



## USBhost (Aug 4, 2015)

karandpr said:


> So I can become more evil warlord by installing busybox ?

Click to collapse



yes!!


and oops i posted that in the wrong form lol

can life go on with out linux?


----------



## erriperry (Aug 4, 2015)

USBhost said:


> yes!!
> 
> 
> and oops i posted that in the wrong form lol
> ...

Click to collapse



No, because Android is linux.

How do you react when friends say they have got an apple product?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## NeoLogY (Aug 4, 2015)

USBhost said:


> yes!!
> 
> 
> and oops i posted that in the wrong form lol
> ...

Click to collapse



It's like Antarctica without a penguins.

What is the best app (such apktool, ninja morph, apk Editor, AIDE) you've ever know?


----------



## USBhost (Aug 4, 2015)

NeoLogY said:


> It's like Antarctica without a penguins.
> 
> What is the best app (such apktool, ninja morph, apk Editor, AIDE) you've ever know?

Click to collapse



WIFIKILL



erriperry said:


> No, because Android is linux.
> 
> How do you react when friends say they have got an apple product?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse










then i give them a 2h lecture why android is better.


do i have friends that are apple fans?


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 4, 2015)

nope, maybe they were expensive. 

same?


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 4, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> nope, maybe they were expensive.
> 
> same?

Click to collapse



many my friend are apple fans.  they are lost.... 

python or java or linux?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 4, 2015)

Java.

Favorite song?

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## erriperry (Aug 4, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> Java.
> 
> Favorite song?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



There are many great songs, one of them is "Ring of fire" by Johnny Cash.

Fire or water?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 4, 2015)

erriperry said:


> There are many great songs, one of them is "Ring of fire" by Johnny Cash.
> 
> Fire or water?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



Water too cool off in the summer and fire in the winter to melt the snow

Do you prefer the hot weather or cold weather? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 5, 2015)

erriperry said:


> No, because Android is linux.
> 
> How do you react when friends say they have got an apple product?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse




While Android is using a Linux kernel, I think when people say Linux is most cases, they mean the computer OSes based on Linux.




ShapesBlue said:


> Water too cool off in the summer and fire in the winter to melt the snow
> 
> Do you prefer the hot weather or cold weather?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



In between. Unless it's snowing, then cold is good. (We don't get snow here  )

Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 5, 2015)

yep, i follow yours @tzzeri.

same?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 5, 2015)

Aww ,come on...Atleast post unique answers ...Already we are rehashing questions...
My answer is water ...Can't drink fire to quench my thirst. 

Football (Non American) or Basketball ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 5, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Aww ,come on...Atleast post unique answers ...Already we are rehashing questions...
> My answer is water ...Can't drink fire to quench my thirst.
> 
> Football (Non American) or Basketball ?

Click to collapse



Basketball, soccer isn't really all that big here in the USA 

Thunderstorms or snowstorms? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Aug 5, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Basketball, soccer isn't really all that big here in the USA
> 
> Thunderstorms or snowstorms?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



None of them. 

A brick, or a bricked Nokia 3310?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 5, 2015)

A brick 

Xperia M5 or Moto G3 ?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 5, 2015)

karandpr said:


> A brick
> 
> Xperia M5 or Moto G3 ?

Click to collapse



Motorola are my bros.


Why would you choose a brick? (A bricked phone is worth more than a brick. I'd sell it for parts or sell the parts individually.)

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Aug 5, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> Motorola are my bros.
> 
> 
> Why would you choose a brick? (A bricked phone is worth more than a brick. I'd sell it for parts or sell the parts individually.)
> ...

Click to collapse



You can't live in a house made up of Nokia 3110s ...

Will you live a house of 3110's ?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 5, 2015)

No, but I can use the money from one to buy some bricks 

Why are you so silly?

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Aug 5, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> No, but I can use the money from one to buy some bricks
> 
> Why are you so silly?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Cos I want to be silly...

Who is sillier ,Jesse or me ?


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 5, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Cos I want to be silly...
> 
> Who is sillier ,Jesse or me ?

Click to collapse



Idk, but who's smarter?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 5, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Idk, but who's smarter?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I am. Obviously.  :angel:

How many digitally handicapped people have you had to deal with today who thought that their ordinary problem was caused by the Stagefright exploit?


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 5, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> I am. Obviously.  :angel:
> 
> How many digitally handicapped people have you had to deal with today who thought that their ordinary problem was caused by the Stagefright exploit?

Click to collapse



0 in person. 1 on xda (shadowlea)


----------



## karandpr (Aug 6, 2015)

Feral monkeys celebrating the moonlanding.

What was the question ?


----------



## erriperry (Aug 6, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Feral monkeys celebrating the moonlanding.
> 
> What was the question ?

Click to collapse



There was no question.

Why are you participating to this thread?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 6, 2015)

erriperry said:


> There was no question.
> 
> Why are you participating to this thread?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



Because it's fun to reply. He was asking where is the question.... He did what it said in the  OP

Why do people choose not to listen to simple instructions? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 6, 2015)

because rules and instructions are to be break. 

same?


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 6, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> because rules and instructions are to be break.
> 
> same?

Click to collapse



Because people are idiots. 

Why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 6, 2015)

Because it was being chased by Colonel Sanders.

Do you find "chicken crossing road" jokes funny?

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 6, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> Because it was being chased by Colonel Sanders.
> 
> Do you find "chicken crossing road" jokes funny?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Only the dark ones. But I was out of ideas :laugh:

What's the most ridiculous thing you've ever done?


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 6, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Only the dark ones. But I was out of ideas :laugh:
> 
> What's the most ridiculous thing you've ever done?

Click to collapse



Are you insinuating that I've ever done anything ridiculous?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 6, 2015)

but i had faced a lots of ridiculous. xD

what about you?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 6, 2015)

Posting in this thread is a symbol of ridiculousness ...

Pirates or Ninjas ?


----------



## erriperry (Aug 6, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Posting in this thread is a symbol of ridiculousness ...
> 
> Pirates or Ninjas ?

Click to collapse



Ninjas

Sea or sky?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 6, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Posting in this thread is a symbol of ridiculousness ...

Click to collapse



Touché. :laugh:



erriperry said:


> Sea or sky?

Click to collapse



Sky. Always. 

Would you go live on Mars, if you had the opportunity?


----------



## erriperry (Aug 6, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Touché. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If my family comes with me, yes.

Do you believe that it will be living humans on mars in the future?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 6, 2015)

erriperry said:


> If my family comes with me, yes.
> 
> Do you believe that it will be living humans on mars in the future?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



Provided they don't massacre each other before then, yes. 

Day or Night?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 6, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Provided they don't massacre each other before then, yes.
> 
> Day or Night?

Click to collapse



Night 

Sunny or cloudy? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 6, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Night
> 
> Sunny or cloudy?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Sunny. Unless they are storm clouds. 

Summer or winter?


----------



## Esum (Aug 6, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Sunny. Unless they are storm clouds.
> 
> Summer or winter?

Click to collapse



Winter.

What do you think the birthday of the universe is?


----------



## Snowby123 (Aug 6, 2015)

Esum said:


> Winter.
> 
> What do you think the birthday of the universe is?

Click to collapse



February 30th. 
When do you think the universe will end?


----------



## erriperry (Aug 6, 2015)

Esum said:


> Winter.
> 
> What do you think the birthday of the universe is?

Click to collapse



A wednesday in late november.

Would you change your birthday if you had the opportunity?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 6, 2015)

erriperry said:


> A wednesday in late november.
> 
> Would you change your birthday if you had the opportunity?

Click to collapse



Nah. 4 January is fine with me. Sure, I was born 2 days early, but I can live with that. :angel:

Would you?


----------



## drucassam (Aug 7, 2015)

*Nope*

Nope, would you prefer a billion dolars in your account or the ability to sing amazingly well?


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 7, 2015)

drucassam said:


> Nope, would you prefer a billion dolars in your account or the ability to sing amazingly well?

Click to collapse



sing amazingly well. 

very very hot weather or very very cold weather?


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 7, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> sing amazingly well.

Click to collapse



 I hope you're being sarcastic.


> very very hot weather or very very cold weather?

Click to collapse



Very very cold. We get plenty of very very hot weather here in the summer, and it's unbearable. With very very cold, you can at least cover up very well and go out without feeling too cold.

A kilo of potatoes or a kilo of sand?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 7, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> I hope you're being sarcastic.
> 
> 
> Very very cold. We get plenty of very very hot weather here in the summer, and it's unbearable. With very very cold, you can at least cover up very well and go out without feeling too cold.
> ...

Click to collapse



A kilo of potatoes, at least those can be consumed 

What's your favorite vegetable? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 7, 2015)

carrot. 

What's your favorite vegetable?


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 7, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> carrot.
> 
> What's your favorite vegetable?

Click to collapse



broccoli

best anti-cancer food?


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 7, 2015)

Chocolate

Skydiving or hang gliding?


Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NeoLogY (Aug 7, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Chocolate
> 
> Skydiving or hang gliding?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Skydiving. Been dreaming of it.

Dare to swim at night? Lake/sea/any open water.


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 7, 2015)

I have actually.

Thinkpad or dell xps?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 8, 2015)

Thinkpad

Mac or Windows?


----------



## erriperry (Aug 8, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Thinkpad
> 
> Mac or Windows?

Click to collapse



Windows

Favorite beverage?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 8, 2015)

Beer 

same?


----------



## joycerhaslett (Aug 8, 2015)

yes
How about soft drink?


----------



## NeoLogY (Aug 8, 2015)

Juice. Fruit juice. 

Is that a soft drinks?


----------



## joycerhaslett (Aug 9, 2015)

Right
Do you love to travel?


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 9, 2015)

Not really

Tapatalk or xda app?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 9, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Not really
> 
> Tapatalk or xda app?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Tapatalk, been using it since I started on xda 

Morning or night time? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## scaccomatt0 (Aug 9, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Tapatalk, been using it since I started on xda
> 
> Morning or night time?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



night time 

Do you know bitocoin and the world of crypto currencies?


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 9, 2015)

Do I know? I've heard about try them and I know a little bit about them but not much.

Do you have windows 10?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 9, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Do I know? I've heard about try them and I know a little bit about them but not much.
> 
> Do you have windows 10?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



Nope. 

Mainly because I play a lot of old games (2001-2003ish). After that nightmare of them not even launching on Vista and 7, I'm happily staying on the only OS that I know can run them: 8. (and with a few tweaks and classicshell, 8 is fine.) 

Photoshop or GIMP? 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 9, 2015)

Photoshop

Most used app on your phone besides messaging?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## erriperry (Aug 9, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Photoshop
> 
> Most used app on your phone besides messaging?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



Minesweeper

LG G4 vs Galaxy S6 vs OnePlus 2

Sent from my LG G PAD 8.3


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 9, 2015)

Gs6

PC or Chromebook?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## erriperry (Aug 9, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Gs6
> 
> PC or Chromebook?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



Pc

Chromebook or Macbook

Sent from my LG G PAD 8.3


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 9, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Pc
> 
> Chromebook or Macbook
> 
> Sent from my LG G PAD 8.3

Click to collapse



I hate Mac but I'm not biased enough to deny that osx is more powerful than chrome OS. So macbook.


Chess or risk?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Aug 9, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Water too cool off in the summer and fire in the winter to melt the snow
> 
> Do you prefer the hot weather or cold weather?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Cold weather.

Mondays or Fridays?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## erriperry (Aug 9, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> I hate Mac but I'm not biased enough to deny that osx is more powerful than chrome OS. So macbook.
> 
> 
> Chess or risk?
> ...

Click to collapse



Chess






h4rdXc0r3 said:


> Cold weather.
> 
> Mondays or Fridays?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Fridays

Saturdays or Sundays?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 9, 2015)

Sat

Did you go to church this morning?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 10, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Sat
> 
> Did you go to church this morning?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



I'm an atheist. I got to sleep in until 1630. :angel:

Greatest song ever made? 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 10, 2015)

Take me home country roads, John Denver

AMD or Intel?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 10, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Saturdays or Sundays?

Click to collapse



Sundays.




gezafisch said:


> Did you go to church this morning?

Click to collapse



Yes, I always do.




ShadowLea said:


> Greatest song ever made?

Click to collapse



Blue Suede Shoes - Elvis Presley




gezafisch said:


> AMD or Intel?

Click to collapse



Intel.

Are you mad that I answered 4 questions?

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 10, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> Sundays.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very

Should we ask a mod to ban him?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 10, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Very
> 
> Should we ask a mod to ban him?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



perhaps if he does it again.  lol. 

"Holographic Universe" or "Simulated Universe"?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 10, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Very
> 
> Should we ask a mod to ban him?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse











simonbigwave said:


> perhaps if he does it again.  lol.
> 
> "Holographic Universe" or "Simulated Universe"?

Click to collapse



Holographic universe. BTW just because he answered questions doesn't mean the person will get banned 

Why are some people so mean to other members here on xda? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 10, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Holographic universe. BTW just because he answered questions doesn't mean the person will get banned
> 
> Why are some people so mean to other members here on xda?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



many reasons.  sometimes its because ppl are too lazy and fail to read the OP or FAQ properly (where its explained clearly) .  Othertimes people get angry when others just complain about a rom with no constructive comments or they compare one rom developer to another unfairly. and some people just act childish,  that's why those will get a bad feedback.  


why are there so many stupid people who are rich?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 10, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> many reasons.  sometimes its because ppl are too lazy and fail to read the OP or FAQ properly (where its explained clearly) .  Othertimes people get angry when others just complain about a rom with no constructive comments or they compare one rom developer to another unfairly. and some people just act childish,  that's why those will get a bad feedback.
> 
> 
> why are there so many stupid people who are rich?

Click to collapse



Because rich people tend to assume they are entitled to everything. They don't have any common sense

What's your favorite version of Android so far? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 10, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Because rich people tend to assume they are entitled to everything. They don't have any common sense
> 
> What's your favorite version of Android so far?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



5.1

How often do you wear a suit?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 10, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> 5.1
> 
> How often do you wear a suit?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



Funerals and weddings, so not very often 

What's your favorite season? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 10, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Funerals and weddings, so not very often
> 
> What's your favorite season?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Winter

Fav subject when you were in elementary school?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 10, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Winter
> 
> Fav subject when you were in elementary school?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



Oh geez I have to really think about this, I haven't been in school for a long time. Back then I'd say math or science 

Same 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Aug 10, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Oh geez I have to really think about this, I haven't been in school for a long time. Back then I'd say math or science
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Maths....

Should we ping @andriodfreak70 for lulz ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 10, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Maths....
> 
> Should we ping @andriodfreak70 for lulz ?

Click to collapse



Sure why not?! 

What's your favorite part about xda? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Aug 10, 2015)

OT section and this thread. 

Same ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 10, 2015)

karandpr said:


> OT section and this thread.
> 
> Same ?

Click to collapse



Being able to help others on what I've learned about android 

Do you think time travel will ever be a reality? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Aug 10, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Being able to help others on what I've learned about android
> 
> Do you think time travel will ever be a reality?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Time travel is a reality . We are traveling at one second per second !!!
You can't travel backwards in time but jumping forward is possible in a philosophical sense. 
e.g Captain America. He was frozen and his body was preserved so after awakening from his perception he has traveled 50 years ahead in time.

If time travel is truly possible then are time travelers responsible for random pandemics across history  ?


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 10, 2015)

Idk

How often do you listen to audio books ?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 10, 2015)

if any need, i will listen.

What's Your Favorite Book?


----------



## erriperry (Aug 10, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> if any need, i will listen.
> 
> What's Your Favorite Book?

Click to collapse



All Harry Potter books

Favorite movie?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 10, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> carrot.
> 
> What's your favorite vegetable?

Click to collapse





erriperry said:


> All Harry Potter books
> 
> Favorite movie?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



Warriors

Favorite pet's name?


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 10, 2015)

Bosco

Do you like banana peanut butter milkshakes?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 10, 2015)

Uh...no. I'm a simple guy, I like vanilla milkshakes.


Favorite ice cream flavor?

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## erriperry (Aug 10, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> Uh...no. I'm a simple guy, I like vanilla milkshakes.
> 
> 
> Favorite ice cream flavor?
> ...

Click to collapse



Vanilla

What os (and version) do you have on your computer?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## Sami Kabir (Aug 10, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Vanilla
> 
> What os (and version) do you have on your computer?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



Windows 8.1 Update 1. Windows 10 won't install on my laptop - thanks to my incompatible network card.

...

Which laptop manufacturer do you think offers the best bang for the buck?

Sent from my GT-I9070


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 10, 2015)

Sami Kabir said:


> Windows 8.1 Update 1. Windows 10 won't install on my laptop - thanks to my incompatible network card.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Asus. 

Favourite toy as a kid?


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 10, 2015)

Rc heli

How many siblings?


Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## erriperry (Aug 10, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Rc heli
> 
> How many siblings?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1

How many parents?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 10, 2015)

erriperry said:


> 1
> 
> How many parents?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



Uh 2? 

How much ram in your PC?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## USBhost (Aug 10, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Uh 2?
> 
> How much ram in your PC?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



8 + (2 for vram)GB

Yours?


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 10, 2015)

8

Do you like frozen yogurt?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Aug 10, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> 5.1
> 
> How often do you wear a suit?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



Once a month.

Summer or winter?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 10, 2015)

h4rdXc0r3 said:


> Once a month.
> 
> Summer or winter?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



There's a difference? Both are gloomy, rainy, cold and wet. 

In all seriousness though (Well, slightly more serious), Summer. 

Milkshake or Ice cream?


----------



## Jesse72 (Aug 10, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> There's a difference? Both are gloomy, rainy, cold and wet.
> 
> In all seriousness though (Well, slightly more serious), Summer.
> 
> Milkshake or Ice cream?

Click to collapse



Spider

Why is the summer vs winter question asked so regularly?

Sent from my fake galaxy note 4, now revived from the dead, again!


----------



## exfart (Aug 10, 2015)

I have an oppo r1x. Does this phone have custom roms available as of now?

Sent from my R8206 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Aug 11, 2015)

exfart said:


> I have an oppo r1x. Does this phone have custom roms available as of now?
> 
> Sent from my R8206 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Wrong thread mate. This is off-topic, not ask for legit sensible answers.
For best information, I suggest you use this brilliant reasource I found, here

Sent using android tapatalk on my Windows 8.1 laptop via chrome. What a badass


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 11, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Spider
> 
> Why is the summer vs winter question asked so regularly?
> 
> Sent from my fake galaxy note 4, now revived from the dead, again!

Click to collapse



Because people are lazy and don't want to come up with original questions.

Do you use tasker?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 11, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Because people are lazy and don't want to come up with original questions.
> 
> Do you use tasker?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



Nope but i have tried it before. Oh and people can be lazy when it comes to always saying "same" also 

Do you drink soda or something else? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Aug 11, 2015)

Something else...

Is Google Alphabet ,officially an evil company ?


----------



## usmc_fit (Aug 11, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Something else...
> 
> Is Google Alphabet ,officially an evil company ?

Click to collapse



Well, lets see here. Evil is a human concept. You can argue that some animals instinctively know good from bad, either way it would then be a Earth-Living-Organism concept. So at the end of the day the answer comes down to...Depends who you ask. 

What did you learn today? Be honest.


----------



## karandpr (Aug 11, 2015)

Sweet Buttermilk is delicious. 

For the anime lovers 
Nen (hunter X hunter) or Devil fruit powers (one piece) 

For others 
Summer or winter ?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## usmc_fit (Aug 11, 2015)

Summer,

What you eat last?


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 11, 2015)

chicken

what do you think about Alphabet(Google Founders Concern)?.


----------



## karandpr (Aug 11, 2015)

The next umbrella corporation. 

Which other evil organisation cab you think of? 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 11, 2015)

Nsa

Do you consider yourself a good cook?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## usmc_fit (Aug 11, 2015)

No.

Want to play a game?


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 11, 2015)

No?

What kind of game did you have in mind?

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Aug 12, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> No?
> 
> What kind of game did you have in mind?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Reaper of Souls

Dusk or dawn?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Aug 12, 2015)

Dusk.

Purple or Green ?


----------



## erriperry (Aug 12, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Dusk.
> 
> Purple or Green ?

Click to collapse



Green

If you could boot android on an iPhone, would you buy one?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## karandpr (Aug 12, 2015)

No. Whats the point ? Technically iOS is superior OS. Android on iOS will always be underpowered due to prop. libs . Cydia+iOS will still be superior to android port. Plus there are no apps which are exclusive to Android. 

Favourite transformer ?


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 12, 2015)

nope,  because I don't like their specs.
What's your favorite color?


----------



## erriperry (Aug 12, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> nope,  because I don't like their specs.
> What's your favorite color?

Click to collapse



Blue

Same

Sent from my LG G PAD 8.3


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 12, 2015)

Blue

Favorite book?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## toolhas4degrees (Aug 12, 2015)

Machinist handbook

How many devices do you currently have that you don't use?


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 12, 2015)

zero

same?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 12, 2015)

3

What should I do with those devices ?


----------



## erriperry (Aug 12, 2015)

karandpr said:


> 3
> 
> What should I do with those devices ?

Click to collapse



Sell them

What do you use more: 2g/3g/4g or wifi?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Aug 12, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Sell them
> 
> What do you use more: 2g/3g/4g or wifi?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



4G

Kitkat or Lollipop?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## erriperry (Aug 12, 2015)

h4rdXc0r3 said:


> 4G
> 
> Kitkat or Lollipop?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Lollipop

Favorite sweets?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 12, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Lollipop
> 
> Favorite sweets?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



Hard coffee candies 

Milkshakes or bannana splits?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## erriperry (Aug 12, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Hard coffee candies
> 
> Milkshakes or bannana splits?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



Milkshake

Why did you join xda?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## Morilec (Aug 13, 2015)

Wrong section


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 13, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Milkshake
> 
> Why did you join xda?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



For rooting help

 what job do you have?

Sent from a Galaxy far away

---------- Post added at 02:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:09 AM ----------




Morilec said:


> Wrong section

Click to collapse



What does that mean?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 13, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> For rooting help
> 
> what job do you have?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I work in a factory, I'm a press operator. They are trying to boost there post count, that's why the random post so they can get to 10 posts 

Which store do you prefer for apps Google Play or the Amazon App Store? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 13, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I work in a factory, I'm a press operator. They are trying to boost there post count, that's why the random post so they can get to 10 posts
> 
> Which store do you prefer for apps Google Play or the Amazon App Store?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Google play.

Are you watching the meteor showers this month?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## erriperry (Aug 13, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Google play.
> 
> Are you watching the meteor showers this month?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



No, I haven't heard about them.

What is your favorite word?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Aug 13, 2015)

erriperry said:


> No, I haven't heard about them.
> 
> What is your favorite word?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



Android.

Same..

S3-GTi9300


----------



## karandpr (Aug 13, 2015)

Bird

Who will post the bird video? 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 13, 2015)

Discovery - Wild Life

same?


----------



## scarlettlove (Aug 13, 2015)

No. What's new?


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 13, 2015)

scarlettlove said:


> No. What's new?

Click to collapse



Not much.

Why do people always say that?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## karandpr (Aug 13, 2015)

To make 10 posts quickly..

Is bird the word ?


----------



## d-dragon (Aug 13, 2015)

Haven't you heard?

Wine or Whisky? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Aug 13, 2015)

d-dragon said:


> Haven't you heard?
> 
> Wine or Whisky?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wine.

Favorite food?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Toledo_JAB (Aug 13, 2015)

h4rdXc0r3 said:


> Wine.
> 
> Favorite food?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I do love a good steak with a loaded baked potato & green string beans. 

Same ?.......


----------



## karandpr (Aug 14, 2015)

Toledo_JAB said:


> I do love a good steak with a loaded baked potato & green string beans.
> 
> Same ?.......

Click to collapse



Potato fries

Barebone ROMS or Feature Rich ROMs ?


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 14, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Potato fries
> 
> Barebone ROMS or Feature Rich ROMs ?

Click to collapse



Barebones

What do you get when you get to ten posts on here? I honestly forget even though it was just a few months ago for me.

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## karandpr (Aug 14, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Barebones
> 
> What do you get when you get to ten posts on here? I honestly forget even though it was just a few months ago for me.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



Access to development section.

When will we be invaded by aliens with giant mechas ?


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Aug 14, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Access to development section.
> 
> When will we be invaded by aliens with giant mechas ?

Click to collapse



Year 6666

How's the weather in your place?

*** "Because this is a new type of war, this is an eradication." ***


----------



## erriperry (Aug 14, 2015)

h4rdXc0r3 said:


> Year 6666
> 
> How's the weather in your place?
> 
> *** "Because this is a new type of war, this is an eradication." ***

Click to collapse



Good, about 25° Celcius

Do you like rain?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 15, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Good, about 25° Celcius
> 
> Do you like rain?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



Only if I don't have to go outside. If my hair gets wet, my head looks like someone bashed my skull in with a blunt object. (Red hairdye bleeds. Literally, I suppose.)

Weirdest thing you've ever read on the internet?


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 15, 2015)

That if you eat bananas and drink water you will explode.

When was the last time you were at a hospital?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## erriperry (Aug 15, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> That if you eat bananas and drink water you will explode.
> 
> When was the last time you were at a hospital?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



Long time ago...

Do you believe in a life after this?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 15, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Long time ago...
> 
> Do you believe in a life after this?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



But of course

Do aliens exist? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Aug 15, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> But of course
> 
> Do aliens exist?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Yes in area 51.

Ham or bacon?

* "Because this is a new type of war, this is an eradication." *


----------



## Azy77 (Aug 16, 2015)

Beef because it's good for you.
Work part time or full time?


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 16, 2015)

part time.

same?


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 16, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> part time.
> 
> same?

Click to collapse



Study.

What do you think of windows 10?

Personally, when windows 8 came out, I was thinking that they screwed everything up. It really just made things complicated and confusing. Windows 10 improves on the good parts of windows 8 and makes things easier to use. Having the full page start menu was really bad with 8, windows 10 keeps the advantages of it, but keeps it to a small menu that you can make bigger it you want.

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Aug 16, 2015)

Driver support is horrendous. Smart screen is intrusive,. All my devices worked out of the box on WIndows 8 . On windows 10 lot of devices is borked. So it's worse than fedora 11. Which I believe had the worst driver support.

Linux Mint or OpenSuse GNOME ?


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 16, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Driver support is horrendous. Smart screen is intrusive,. All my devices worked out of the box on WIndows 8 . On windows 10 lot of devices is borked. So it's worse than fedora 11. Which I believe had the worst driver support.
> 
> Linux Mint or OpenSuse GNOME ?

Click to collapse



Windows 10

Are you a German spy?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Aug 17, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Study.
> 
> What do you think of windows 10?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hybrid of Win8 and other older Win OS.

Sames..

* "Because this is a new type of war, this is an eradication." *


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 17, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Windows 10
> 
> Are you a German spy?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



am a computer engineer.

what about you?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 17, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> am a computer engineer.
> 
> what about you?

Click to collapse



I'm something else.
You use NFC?


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 17, 2015)

Vivek_Neel said:


> I'm something else.
> You use NFC?

Click to collapse



No because my phone doesn't support it.

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 17, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> No because my phone doesn't support it.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well since you didn't ask a question I will have to answer the question you did.

No even though I do have it, I don't really see it's purpose.

Hard shell tacos of burritos?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 17, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Well since you didn't ask a question I will have to answer the question you did.
> 
> No even though I do have it, I don't really see it's purpose.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's a burrito?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 18, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> What's a burrito?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Have you been living under a rock ? Jk. It's a taco in a soft rolled up shell.

What country does he come from that doesn't have burittos?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 18, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Have you been living under a rock ? Jk. It's a taco in a soft rolled up shell.
> 
> What country does he come from that doesn't have burittos?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



I come from Australia. Maybe we have it, idk. Australia isn't so into Mexican food. So it's the same thing as a wrap?


Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 18, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> I come from Australia. Maybe we have it, idk. Australia isn't so into Mexican food. So it's the same thing as a wrap?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If I'm not mistaken it's a wrap with meat and refried beans. I remember ordering one, looking at the refried beans and thinking it looked like vomit. That pretty much killed my appetite. 

Is that indeed what it is?


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 18, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> If I'm not mistaken it's a wrap with meat and refried beans. I remember ordering one, looking at the refried beans and thinking it looked like vomit. That pretty much killed my appetite.
> 
> Is that indeed what it is?

Click to collapse



Probably
@gezafisch
Are you from America?

For anyone else
What's your favourite car?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 18, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Probably
> @gezafisch
> Are you from America?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am. Idk why it would want to make you vomit. They're delicious. 

Do Australians really like vegimite? I had it once and it was terrible.

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 18, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> I am. Idk why it would want to make you vomit. They're delicious.
> 
> Do Australians really like vegimite? I had it once and it was terrible.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



Most of the world isn't into Mexican food as much as America, being that most of the world doesn't have Mexicans. Not many tacos here either. But I'd probably like it.

Most Aussies like Vegemite, although I hate it with a passion (which is probably from my american half). But the correct way of eating it is margarine or butter on bread with a bit of Vegemite, which a lot of overseas people don't realise, they just put on a lot of Vegemite and as a result can't even eat it.

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 18, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Most of the world isn't into Mexican food as much as America, being that most of the world doesn't have Mexicans. Not many tacos here either. But I'd probably like it.
> 
> Most Aussies like Vegemite, although I hate it with a passion (which is probably from my american half). But the correct way of eating it is margarine or butter on bread with a bit of Vegemite, which a lot of overseas people don't realise, they just put on a lot of Vegemite and as a result can't even eat it.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You need to ask a question at the end of each post 

Were you born in Australia?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 18, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> You need to ask a question at the end of each post
> 
> Were you born in Australia?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



Yes, but my father's American and I'm a dual citizen, so that makes me half American.

We're you born in America?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 18, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Yes, but my father's American and I'm a dual citizen, so that makes me half American.
> 
> We're you born in America?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah. 

Do you guys have any obligations towards England?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 18, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Do you guys have any obligations towards England?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



Not really, except that she's on all our coins and the governer general (her representative) needs to sign all laws before being passed (and they always get signed AFAIK), nothing else that I'm aware of.

Aussie accent or British accent?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 18, 2015)

British Accent.

American Accent or British Accent?


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 18, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> British Accent.
> 
> American Accent or British Accent?

Click to collapse



I take offense

American. Can't stand British accent. Although there's a million of American and British accents.

Ny or LA?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 18, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> British Accent.
> 
> American Accent or British Accent?

Click to collapse



British. American accents are incredibly grating to my hears, it's highly unpleasant. Especially the, what do you call them, redneck accents? (If there's another name for that, please do let me know.)



tzzeri said:


> Ny or LA?

Click to collapse



New York. 

Tokyo or Dubai?


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 18, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> British. American accents are incredibly grating to my hears, it's highly unpleasant. Especially the, what do you call them, redneck accents? (If there's another name for that, please do let me know.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's southerners, mostly, that have a "redneck" accent.

I could never stand a Brit accent myself.

Dubai

Do you prefer big cities like NY,NY or smaller towns?



Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## karandpr (Aug 18, 2015)

Dubai. 

Sandwich or Pizza ?


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Aug 18, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Dubai.
> 
> Sandwich or Pizza ?

Click to collapse



Pizza.

Wiz Khalifa or Mia Khalifa?

* "Because this is a new type of war, this is an eradication." *


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 18, 2015)

h4rdXc0r3 said:


> Pizza.
> 
> Wiz Khalifa or Mia Khalifa?
> 
> * "Because this is a new type of war, this is an eradication." *

Click to collapse



Neither.

Samsung or Samsung?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 18, 2015)

Neither.
(Motorola are my bros.)

Fries (aka chips) or onion rings?

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 18, 2015)

h4rdXc0r3 said:


> Pizza.
> 
> Wiz Khalifa or Mia Khalifa?
> 
> * "Because this is a new type of war, this is an eradication." *

Click to collapse




Being that the post you quoted mentioned Dubai, so burj khalifa should of been one of the options (it's the tallest tower in the world in Dubai (




Android Pizza said:


> Neither.
> (Motorola are my bros.)
> 
> Fries (aka chips) or onion rings?
> ...

Click to collapse



Generally onion rings, unless the chips are good enough, so then it depends what I'm in the mood for. All too often chips turn out bad.

Internet videos or tv

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 18, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Internet videos or tv

Click to collapse



Same thing for me... :angel:

Google DNS or OpenDNS? (Half the Netherlands' internet has just died due to a DDOS attack on the DNS server of one of our major internet providers. Alternative DNS is the solution, just wondering which one you lot prefer.)


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 19, 2015)

Google DNS.  EvenGoogle DNS has attacked by the hackers. 

same?


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 20, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> Google DNS.  EvenGoogle DNS has attacked by the hackers.
> 
> same?

Click to collapse



Idk

Are rooted tethering apps grey hat?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 20, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Idk
> 
> Are rooted tethering apps grey hat?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



Why would you need to be rooted to use tethering?  That's a core android function. And why would a rooted version of basic android functionality be considered hacking? 

(Answer and question in one.)


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 20, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Why would you need to be rooted to use tethering?  That's a core android function. And why would a rooted version of basic android functionality be considered hacking?
> 
> (Answer and question in one.)

Click to collapse



Idk

What question should I ask?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 20, 2015)

what question you need a answer? 

same?


----------



## MikeFoxclaw (Aug 20, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> what question you need a answer?
> 
> same?

Click to collapse



Same.

How much is Nexus 5 2015's price?


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 20, 2015)

MikeFoxclaw said:


> Same.
> 
> How much is Nexus 5 2015's price?

Click to collapse



Over 3 billion dollars of imaginary money. 

Why doesn't vzw lower their prices and make everyone switch over to them and then after putting all other carriers out of business, raise their prices again?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## Android Pizza (Aug 20, 2015)

Because that would run them out of business before their competitors.

Why do you like Verizon so much?

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 20, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> Because that would run them out of business before their competitors.
> 
> Why do you like Verizon so much?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't.

what question you need a answer?
(Sorry, I was told to ask this question http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=62420775)

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 21, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> I don't.
> 
> what question you need a answer?
> (Sorry, I was told to ask this question http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=62420775)
> ...

Click to collapse



??

If a cat and a rabbit race, who wins?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## karandpr (Aug 21, 2015)

Cat

If there is a rematch, who wins? 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Cat
> 
> If there is a rematch, who wins?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Rabbit

Why do teenage girls scream so much?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## erriperry (Aug 21, 2015)

kentuckymike said:


> If they find out anything laughing.
> Do you eat more?

Click to collapse



I only eat meat.

Your thoughts about android m?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## USBhost (Aug 21, 2015)

erriperry said:


> I only eat meat.
> 
> Your thoughts about android m?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



the best

About time we get native USB mount

you?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 22, 2015)

The excitement has died....Don't really care if it is Kitkat ,lollipop or Marshmellow....as long as I can use it as phone....

Windows 7 or 10 ?


----------



## giaki3003 (Aug 22, 2015)

karandpr said:


> The excitement has died....Don't really care if it is Kitkat ,lollipop or Marshmellow....as long as I can use it as phone....
> 
> Windows 7 or 10 ?

Click to collapse



7

Why nobody uses Linux?


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 22, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Rabbit
> 
> Why do teenage girls scream so much?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse




You're on a rollercoaster?




erriperry said:


> I only eat meat.
> 
> Your thoughts about android m?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse




Haven't tried it, but it seems like it's just an improved lollipop; so I don't get why in the latest preview it's 6.0, unless it's going to be 5.2 in the final release and this is just a trick, or maybe they're trying to disassociate it from the many problems that lollipop had, and trying to say it's a more polished release, like windows skipping 9.
Or maybe there's major features besides now on tap which will only be in the final release. (Now on tap isn't available yet)




karandpr said:


> The excitement has died....Don't really care if it is Kitkat ,lollipop or Marshmellow....as long as I can use it as phone....
> 
> Windows 7 or 10 ?

Click to collapse




10 definitely




giaki3003 said:


> 7
> 
> Why nobody uses Linux?

Click to collapse



Because it's not as good as windows.

Why is m 6.0?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 22, 2015)

sorry no idea.

my mobile imei shown o, can't able to call. any idea?
brad:- redmi 1s


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 22, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> sorry no idea.
> 
> my mobile imei shown o, can't able to call. any idea?
> brad:- redmi 1s

Click to collapse



Maybe your IMEI got erased? If so, you might be able to fix it, though it probably won't be legal

Anyone else know what the problem is?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ManUtdkid77 (Aug 22, 2015)

Maybe try checking on d forum, there's a thread about it

Cyanogen OS or cyanogen mod, which is better? 

Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Aug 22, 2015)

ManUtdkid77 said:


> Maybe try checking on d forum, there's a thread about it
> 
> Cyanogen OS or cyanogen mod, which is better?
> 
> Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



unknown


can android rule the would?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 22, 2015)

Both are the same thing. 

Do you like Mobius Loop ?


----------



## ManUtdkid77 (Aug 22, 2015)

No one can

Lunch or dinner? 

Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Aug 22, 2015)

ManUtdkid77 said:


> No one can
> 
> Lunch or dinner?
> 
> Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lunch

boys or girls
lets see where this goes


----------



## ManUtdkid77 (Aug 22, 2015)

To d end of the road

Will d new fantastic four movie be a hit? 

Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## giaki3003 (Aug 22, 2015)

USBhost said:


> unknown
> 
> 
> can android rule the would?

Click to collapse



It already does

How can i add a device tree which i downloaded from github to my source?


----------



## k1moe (Aug 22, 2015)

giaki3003 said:


> It already does
> 
> How can i add a device tree which i downloaded from github to my source?

Click to collapse



I don't know.

But your question is my question too [emoji106] [emoji6] 

tapatalked..


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 22, 2015)

k1moe said:


> I don't know.
> 
> But your question is my question too [emoji106] [emoji6]
> 
> tapatalked..

Click to collapse



Idk

Last time you had a bonfire?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 22, 2015)

ManUtdkid77 said:


> Maybe try checking on d forum, there's a thread about it
> 
> Cyanogen OS or cyanogen mod, which is better?
> 
> Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Os definitely




karandpr said:


> Both are the same thing.
> 
> Do you like Mobius Loop ?

Click to collapse




They're totally not the same thing. Os has totally different apps. Even the theme engine is way more advanced than cm




gezafisch said:


> Idk
> 
> Last time you had a bonfire?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



4 months ago

Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 22, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> gezafisch said:
> 
> 
> > Last time you had a bonfire?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Couple of weeks ago, although I'm not quite sure it would qualify as a 'bonfire', per se. More like 'On Fire'. _Long_ story.

IPS LED or AMOLED?


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 23, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Couple of weeks ago, although I'm not quite sure it would qualify as a 'bonfire', per se. More like 'On Fire'. _Long_ story.
> 
> IPS LED or AMOLED?

Click to collapse



Amoled 

Do you like disc golfing? 

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 23, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Amoled
> 
> Do you like disc golfing?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



Had to google that. Is that... golf with a frisbee? Why... Why would anyone even come up with something like that? (Liquor and boredom, I suspect..)

Paintball or Airsoft?


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 23, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Couple of weeks ago, although I'm not quite sure it would qualify as a 'bonfire', per se. More like 'On Fire'. _Long_ story.
> 
> IPS LED or AMOLED?

Click to collapse




*LCD




ShadowLea said:


> Had to google that. Is that... golf with a frisbee? Why... Why would anyone even come up with something like that? (Liquor and boredom, I suspect..)
> 
> Paintball or Airsoft?

Click to collapse



Paintball as I don't know what airsoft is.

Plane or boat?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Aug 23, 2015)

Boat....

Laze around in a boat or laze around in a hammock ?


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 23, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Paintball as I don't know what airsoft is.

Click to collapse



Airsoft is paintball with small plastic balls for ammunition, simply put. 




karandpr said:


> Boat....
> 
> Laze around in a boat or laze around in a hammock ?

Click to collapse



Hammock. I'm not overly fond of boats. (I find them boring.) 

Also, less risk of water damage to my devices in a hammock. :laugh: (What? I read books on my phone. I'm a bookworm, reading equals relaxation for me. I'm also a speedreader, and thus regular books are just not practical to lug around all the time.) 

Tropical island or snowcapped mountains? 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Aug 23, 2015)

USBhost said:


> unknown
> 
> 
> can android rule the would?

Click to collapse



Who run the world? GIRLS! - Beyonce

Preferred screen phone screen size display?

* "Because this is a new type of war, this is an eradication." *


----------



## giaki3003 (Aug 23, 2015)

h4rdXc0r3 said:


> Who run the world? GIRLS! - Beyonce
> 
> Preferred screen phone screen size display?
> 
> * "Because this is a new type of war, this is an eradication." *

Click to collapse



4,5"

My question shouldn't have been answered with idk, what do you think?


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 23, 2015)

giaki3003 said:


> 4,5"
> 
> My question shouldn't have been answered with idk, what do you think?

Click to collapse



Idk which question you're talking about

What's the point of this thread?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Yerasa (Aug 23, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Idk which question you're talking about
> 
> What's the point of this thread?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



To get better at both answering and asking questions.

Do you know anyone who doesn't like chocolate?


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 23, 2015)

Shmug said:


> To get better at both answering and asking questions.
> 
> Do you know anyone who doesn't like chocolate?

Click to collapse



Yes, me.
@ShadowLea
Disc golfing is actually very fun. It is not as easy as it seems

When was the last time you got a ticket for a traffic violation?



Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## karandpr (Aug 23, 2015)

I got tickets for drama yesterday.... Never got traffic violations.... 

Can I be booked for running fast? 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## erriperry (Aug 23, 2015)

TonyMnemonic said:


> Only in Russia.
> Where is Waldo?

Click to collapse



Behind you.

Who is Waldo?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Aug 23, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Behind you.
> 
> Who is Waldo?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



No idea.

Where's Wally?

* "Because this is a new type of war, this is an eradication." *


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 24, 2015)

h4rdXc0r3 said:


> No idea.
> 
> Where's Wally?
> 
> * "Because this is a new type of war, this is an eradication." *

Click to collapse



In the bookstore

Where am I?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## USBhost (Aug 24, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> In the bookstore
> 
> Where am I?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Barnes and Noble


Where is there?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 24, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Barnes and Noble
> 
> 
> Where is there?

Click to collapse



Here is there 

What day is it? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Aug 24, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Here is there
> 
> What day is it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Friday.

Ruby, Emerald or Topaz?

* Kulle Story, Bro.. *


----------



## USBhost (Aug 24, 2015)

h4rdXc0r3 said:


> Friday.
> 
> Ruby, Emerald or Topaz?
> 
> * Kulle Story, Bro.. *

Click to collapse



Topaz

do you play mmo games?


----------



## advent_geek (Aug 24, 2015)

yep, i like to play.

same?


----------



## rbeavers (Aug 24, 2015)

Different 

Why?


----------



## jason972000 (Aug 24, 2015)

The sky is blue because the atmosphere filters out the other colors of the spectrum.

Who is the current president of the US?


----------



## reimac (Aug 24, 2015)

Barack Hussein Obama

Highest mountain on earth


----------



## erriperry (Aug 24, 2015)

reimac said:


> Barack Hussein Obama
> 
> Highest mountain on earth

Click to collapse



K3

Highest man on earth?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## USBhost (Aug 24, 2015)

erriperry said:


> K3
> 
> Highest man on earth?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



Sultan Kösen

"8 '3 right?


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 24, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Sultan Kösen
> 
> "8 '3 right?

Click to collapse



No idea

Have you ever totaled a car?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 24, 2015)

jason972000 said:


> The sky is blue because the atmosphere filters out the other colors of the spectrum.
> 
> Who is the current president of the US?

Click to collapse




I understand that your responding to the question of the op, but the op said to answer the question of the previous post.




gezafisch said:


> No idea
> 
> Have you ever totaled a car?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



No

Have you?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 24, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> I understand that your responding to the question of the op, but the op said to answer the question of the previous post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Several cars yes 

What's your favorite cartoon? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Polyparadox (Aug 25, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Several cars yes
> 
> What's your favorite cartoon?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Oggy and the cockroaches

Why can't you see pictures in a radio show?


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 25, 2015)

Polyparadox said:


> Oggy and the cockroaches
> 
> Why can't you see pictures in a radio show?

Click to collapse



Because you lack the required imagination. 

What is the weirdest sport you've ever seen?


----------



## Polyparadox (Aug 26, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Because you lack the required imagination.
> 
> What is the weirdest sport you've ever seen?

Click to collapse



Nice answer 
The weirdest sport I've ever heard of is extreme ironing. It's basically ironing clothes while skydiving, while surfing and so on. ^^
How was the first computer program EVER written when there were no software to write software?


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 26, 2015)

Polyparadox said:


> Nice answer
> The weirdest sport I've ever heard of is extreme ironing. It's basically ironing clothes while skydiving, while surfing and so on. ^^
> How was the first computer program EVER written when there were no software to write software?

Click to collapse



Machine code.

Last time you experienced a power outage?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Aug 26, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Machine code.
> 
> Last time you experienced a power outage?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



Over 12 months ago..

Same..

* Kulle Story, Bro.. *


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 26, 2015)

h4rdXc0r3 said:


> Over 12 months ago..
> 
> Same..
> 
> * Kulle Story, Bro.. *

Click to collapse



Around 2 months ago

Do you have windows 10?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## erriperry (Aug 26, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Around 2 months ago
> 
> Do you have windows 10?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No

If android m isn't coming to your phone, will you buy a new?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## karandpr (Aug 26, 2015)

No

Where is @Jesse72 ?


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 26, 2015)

karandpr said:


> No
> 
> Where is @Jesse72 ?

Click to collapse



In a vat of peanut butter.

Windows phone or ios?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## erriperry (Aug 26, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> In a vat of peanut butter.
> 
> Windows phone or ios?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



Windows phone

What time is it?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 26, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Windows phone
> 
> What time is it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse





morning 7am.

kali linux or Qube OS ?


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 26, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> morning 7am.
> 
> kali linux or Qube OS ?

Click to collapse



Kali

Ford or Chevy?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## karandpr (Aug 27, 2015)

Ford

Giant mecha or giant mutant  pet spider


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 27, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Ford
> 
> Giant mecha or giant mutant  pet spider

Click to collapse



I'm an arachnophobe... So I'll take the Mecha, cheers. 

Worst song ever made?


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 27, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> In a vat of peanut butter.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse




Wrong. In a vat of Vegemite.




ShadowLea said:


> I'm an arachnophobe... So I'll take the Mecha, cheers.
> 
> Worst song ever made?

Click to collapse



I prefer not to remember.

Worst mental disease?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 28, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Worst mental disease?

Click to collapse



Alzheimer's. 

If you could instantly learn one language, real or fictional being irrelevant, which would it be?


----------



## dikatuex (Aug 28, 2015)

i can't post here...
but waitt...









​


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 28, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Alzheimer's.
> 
> If you could instantly learn one language, real or fictional being irrelevant, which would it be?

Click to collapse



Sumerian or Yazidi.

what is the question I am thinking of?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 28, 2015)

Who will eat the last pizza slice? 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Aug 28, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Who will eat the last pizza slice?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You.

Curve tv or not?

* Kulle Story, Bro.. *


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 28, 2015)

h4rdXc0r3 said:


> You.
> 
> Curve tv or not?
> 
> * Kulle Story, Bro.. *

Click to collapse



Not

Baked beans or string beans?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 29, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Not
> 
> Baked beans or string beans?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



Heinz baked beans 

Zorin OS or Linux Mint?


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 29, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> Heinz baked beans
> 
> Zorin OS or Linux Mint?

Click to collapse



Mint

Toshiba ssd's or Samsung

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## karandpr (Aug 29, 2015)

Samsung... Toshiba disks are harder to repair 

Grim reaper or skeleton king? 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 29, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Samsung... Toshiba disks are harder to repair
> 
> Grim reaper or skeleton king?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Reaper

Does it look like all I do is watch the ot section?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## karandpr (Aug 29, 2015)

Yes

Did jesse die while cleaning crocs teeth? 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 29, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yes
> 
> Did jesse die while cleaning crocs teeth?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nah, alligators

Do you ever gamble at a casino?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Aug 29, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Nah, alligators
> 
> Do you ever gamble at a casino?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



Once. 

Same..

* Kulle Story, Bro.. *


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 30, 2015)

yes.  but not anymore. 

Ocean or sea?


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 30, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> yes.  but not anymore.
> 
> Ocean or sea?

Click to collapse



Ocean

Note or galaxy s series?



Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## karandpr (Aug 30, 2015)

None. Hate Samsung. 

Will Samsung make s6 sd and s6 battery to appease customers? 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## erriperry (Aug 30, 2015)

karandpr said:


> None. Hate Samsung.
> 
> Will Samsung make s6 sd and s6 battery to appease customers?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No

Is battery capacity important to you?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 30, 2015)

erriperry said:


> No
> 
> Is battery capacity important to you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## slavon1500 (Aug 30, 2015)

*I have a question)*

Hello everybody I have been learning English for 2 months. And I like these subjects related with phones and so on. Could you tell me where in this forum I can ask different questions to improve my English?) Also I have a tablet its name is Samsung Galaxy 7.7 p6800. Sorry if I wrote wrong. But I think you will understand me.


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 30, 2015)

slavon1500 said:


> Hello everybody I have learning English for 2 months. And I like these subjects related with phones and so on. Could you tell me where in this forum I can ask different questions to improve my English?) Also I have a tablet its name is Samsung Galaxy 7.7 p6800. Sorry if I wrote wrong. But I think you will understand me.

Click to collapse



Do you want a thread to ask questions about the English language or just random questions to improve your vocabulary?
BTW, this question probably would yield more results of posted with an introduction of yourself in the "introduce yourself" topic on this forum.

Have you ever seen a Lamborghini in real life?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## karandpr (Aug 30, 2015)

Yes. Many times. Gallardo and murci... 

Favourite car? 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## erriperry (Aug 30, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yes. Many times. Gallardo and murci...
> 
> Favourite car?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Volvo

Favorite language?

Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)


----------



## slavon1500 (Aug 30, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Do you want a thread to ask questions about the English language or just random questions to improve your vocabulary?
> BTW, this question probably would yield more results of posted with an introduction of yourself in the "introduce yourself" topic on this forum.
> 
> Have you ever seen a Lamborghini in real life?
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks I see.) No I haven't seen a Lamborghini in real life. But I know this car is very expensive. If you are interested then I am from Russia, from Moscow.) My name is Slava I'm 26 and I love the English language.) I will write in the "introduce yourself" about me. Where can I find this topic? It is just my first day on this site.)
By the way) my favoutite car is a bmw x6.) Who else likes this car?)


----------



## Aenadon (Aug 30, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Volvo
> 
> Favorite language?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 (Galaxy Y)

Click to collapse



German... Complicated, but very logic and structured

What do you think of iPhones?

Sent from my C2105 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 30, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> German... Complicated, but very logic and structured
> 
> What do you think of iPhones?
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



iPhones are just junk 

What's your favorite version of Android so far? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Aug 30, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> iPhones are just junk
> 
> What's your favorite version of Android so far?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Probably Kitkat...

The least buggy rom so far. Basically it is bugless for me

How can iphones have such a fluid ui and all then suddenly turn into rubbish after two years, even without updates?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 30, 2015)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Probably Kitkat...
> 
> The least buggy rom so far. Basically it is bugless for me
> 
> How can iphones have such a fluid ui and all then suddenly turn into rubbish after two years, even without updates?

Click to collapse



Wouldn't know anything about iPhones since I don't and never will use them 

What's your least favorite day of the week? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## USBhost (Aug 30, 2015)

Jensgar said:


> Monday.
> 
> Which hockey player do you like most?

Click to collapse



Unknown 

Do I know you?...


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Aug 30, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Unknown
> 
> Do I know you?...

Click to collapse



Nope. Nor should you.

Do I know him?


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 30, 2015)

slavon1500 said:


> Thanks I see.) No I haven't seen a Lamborghini in real life. But I know this car is very expensive. If you are interested then I am from Russia, from Moscow.) My name is Slava I'm 26 and I love the English language.) I will write in the "introduce yourself" about me. Where can I find this topic? It is just my first day on this site.)
> By the way) my favoutite car is a bmw x6.) Who else likes this car?)

Click to collapse



Hmm that's wierd. I just assumed there was one but I just looked and couldn't find it. Although I do remember posting in it... Maybe it's not stickied. Any way, Hello and welcome to Xda! 

Sent from a Galaxy far away

---------- Post added at 10:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------




Mokiwipeout said:


> Nope. Nor should you.
> 
> Do I know him?

Click to collapse



Yes u do. Ure a stalker.

Do u agree?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 31, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Hmm that's wierd. I just assumed there was one but I just looked and couldn't find it. Although I do remember posting in it... Maybe it's not stickied. Any way, Hello and welcome to Xda!

Click to collapse



It does exist.  It _is_ a sticky, but it's in General > About XDA. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=961655&page=1211



> Yes u do. Ure a stalker.
> 
> Do u agree?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



Sure.

Ever watched a show so much you could identify every episode from a single screenshot?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 31, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> It does exist.  It _is_ a sticky, but it's in General > About XDA. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=961655&page=1211
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup, one of my favorites of all time in fact, Dexter 

Ever just binge watched netflix (or similar) all day and just couldn't get enough of it? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## slavon1500 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi guys. I've written here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=62588661#post62588661
Do I wrote correctly?) But I have written there shortly. May I introduce myself in another topic? Thanks a lot.)


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 31, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Yup, one of my favorites of all time in fact, Dexter
> 
> Ever just binge watched netflix (or similar) all day and just couldn't get enough of it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Don't use Netflix (Dutch netflix is a joke, barely has anything). I'm old-school, I download. But yea, 222 episodes in 9 days qualifies, I think. :angel: :laugh:

Quickest way to escape a dentist's office? Two root canals, Help! 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Aug 31, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Don't use Netflix (Dutch netflix is a joke, barely has anything). I'm old-school, I download. But yea, 222 episodes in 9 days qualifies, I think. :angel: :laugh:
> 
> Quickest way to escape a dentist's office? Two root canals, Help!
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Jump from the window. Granted you might break a bone or two....But ortho is better than dental....

Apples or onions ?


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 31, 2015)

slavon1500 said:


> Hi guys. I've written here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=62588661#post62588661
> Do I wrote correctly?) But I have written there shortly. May I introduce myself in another topic? Thanks a lot.)

Click to collapse



Here is the thread for introductions, thanks to @ShadowLea . http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=961655.

Sent from a Galaxy far away

---------- Post added at 05:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 PM ----------




karandpr said:


> Jump from the window. Granted you might break a bone or two....But ortho is better than dental....
> 
> Apples or onions ?

Click to collapse



Apples.

Are root canals really that bad? Never had one.


Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## slavon1500 (Aug 31, 2015)

*gezafisch*
Thanks for the line)


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 31, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Are root canals really that bad? Never had one.

Click to collapse



So far it wasn't all that bad. My nose is sore (Root canals are a lot deeper than I thought) and my jaw hurts, but other than that I'm better than I expected. (I had the second treatment today at 14:00.)

Worst were the anaesthetics, damn that needle in the roof of my mouth _hurt._

And I'm semi-immune to anaesthetics, so they had to re-apply them 6 times in 30 minutes.... They only work 50% of the time, and even then only for a few minutes. They didn't work when I got my wisdom teeth pulled... (Yes, that means I had them pulled without anaesthetics...) That was worse than this. _Much_ worse. 

I should mention that I've got heavy duty hospital-grade painkillers, which is probably cheating. Those help a bit, but not much. They wouldn't give me the whole bottle.  They're about as effective as two ibuprofen on normal people. 

Does that make me weird?


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 31, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> So far it wasn't all that bad. My nose is sore (Root canals are a lot deeper than I thought) and my jaw hurts, but other than that I'm better than I expected. (I had the second treatment today at 14:00.)
> 
> Worst were the anaesthetics, damn that needle in the roof of my mouth _hurt._
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very

Does ShadowLea actually need painkillers or is he/she a wimp?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 31, 2015)

slavon1500 said:


> Do I wrote correctly?

Click to collapse




Correct grammar is 'did I write'. You normally say 'wrote' for past; but not here, because it's a question, so you write it as future.




gezafisch said:


> Very
> 
> Does ShadowLea actually need painkillers or is he/she a wimp?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



No

Are you a child? I just think so, because most people understand that it's excruciating pain without painkillers.

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 1, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Correct grammar is 'did I write'. You normally say 'wrote' for past; but not here, because it's a question, so you write it as future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you not understand the purpose of this thread? It is for stupid and maybe humorous questions. I understand the need for painkillers. I had two pins put in my upper arm after I broke it because it was shattered so bad they couldn't set it. After a month and a half of them being in my arm, they pulled them out without local or general anesthesia. It was pretty bad. So yes I do understand the need for painkillers, I was just making a joke and apparently you don't have a sense of humor. Also, I am young, but I'm not a child.


Did I just make a unneeded rant there?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 1, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Do you not understand the purpose of this thread? It is for stupid and maybe humorous questions. I understand the need for painkillers. I had two pins put in my upper arm after I broke it because it was shattered so bad they couldn't set it. After a month and a half of them being in my arm, they pulled them out without local or general anesthesia. It was pretty bad. So yes I do understand the need for painkillers, I was just making a joke and apparently you don't have a sense of humor. Also, I am young, but I'm not a child.
> 
> 
> Did I just make a unneeded rant there?
> ...

Click to collapse



Sometimes rants are needed, other times they aren't. Do what you feel is best 

Do people pay attention to simple instructions? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Sep 1, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Sometimes rants are needed, other times they aren't. Do what you feel is best
> 
> Do people pay attention to simple instructions?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



No..

Troll or a guy that rants?

* Kulle Story, Bro.. *


----------



## karandpr (Sep 1, 2015)

Troll..  They are more creative.... Wait a minute. . ... 

Back ache or pain in legs...? 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Troll..  They are more creative.... Wait a minute. . ...
> 
> Back ache or pain in legs...?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Back ache. I have both pain in my legs and back aches. 

Do you think people act like themselves or they act differently around people they want to impress? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## USBhost (Sep 1, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Back ache. I have both pain in my legs and back aches.
> 
> Do you think people act like themselves or they act differently around people they want to impress?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



The smart ones always act like themselves

Is apple Satan's Apple?


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Troll..  They are more creative.... Wait a minute. . ...
> 
> Back ache or pain in legs...?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What's with your signature?




ShapesBlue said:


> Back ache. I have both pain in my legs and back aches.
> 
> Do you think people act like themselves or they act differently around people they want to impress?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Generally different. 

How do I know I'm not next door neighbours, or cousins... with someone I've been conversing with on this thread?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## USBhost (Sep 1, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> What's with your signature?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you where we would be best friends!
I always wanted a mutant orange peeled frog as a friend!

You?


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 1, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> What's with your signature?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ask everyone u know. Or just post ure real name and address

Do you live in the Google fibre triangle?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## slavon1500 (Sep 1, 2015)

*tzzeri*
Surely I just forget it.) Thank you.)


----------



## karandpr (Sep 1, 2015)

I live in "There is bad internet and my ISP is flaky" triangle....
@tzzeri
Tapatalk signature...Codename of RedMi 2 which is currently my MID..

Do you hate monopoly(the concept ,not the game) ?


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I live in "There is bad internet and my ISP is flaky" triangle....
> @tzzeri
> Tapatalk signature...Codename of RedMi 2 which is currently my MID..
> 
> Do you hate monopoly(the concept ,not the game) ?

Click to collapse



Um idk. I guess it kinda depends on the circumstances.

What is the best country in the world, besides the one you live in (to prevent biased answers)

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## USBhost (Sep 1, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Um idk. I guess it kinda depends on the circumstances.
> 
> What is the best country in the world, besides the one you live in (to prevent biased answers)
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



Japan. Anime need I say more!


Yours?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 1, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Japan. Anime need I say more!
> 
> 
> Yours?

Click to collapse



Iceland...

Same/...:highfive:


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 1, 2015)

USBhost said:


> If you where we would be best friends!
> I always wanted a mutant orange peeled frog as a friend!
> 
> You?

Click to collapse




Umm... I know you, so I'd stick with no.




karandpr said:


> Iceland...
> 
> Same/...:highfive:

Click to collapse



Antarctica. It's not too hot, and they have lots of penguins. And you have way more people dying of cold in the USA than Antarctica, so it can't be too cold ?

Google or ios (Whatsapp) emojis?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 1, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Umm... I know you, so I'd stick with no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Google... personally I don't really like the whatsapp-style emojis

If you could convert time into money, would you do it? (You can't convert boring/waiting situations)

Sent from my SM-T230 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Alieninzen (Sep 1, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> Google... personally I don't really like the whatsapp-style emojis
> 
> If you could convert time into money, would you do it? (You can't convert boring/waiting situations)

Click to collapse



good question. I think no, time is limited for everyone. And my question is - Is any superpower exist in real life?


----------



## preditcon (Sep 1, 2015)

Alieninzen said:


> good question. I think no, time is limited for everyone. And my question is - Is any superpower exist in real life?

Click to collapse



No. The concept of a superpower is fictional. There are things that may only be achieved by a select few and may seem unreachable to others, however. For example, few people are able to produce quality ROMs for android devices. But that does not make those people superhuman. They merely posses domain specific knowledge, which gives them an advantage, compared to the average human. In the past, this was more than enough to believe people had superpowers.

If you ever meet an entity that claims it can grant any three wishes for you, will you treat it as a blessing or a curse?


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 1, 2015)

preditcon said:


> No. The concept of a superpower is fictional. There are things that may only be achieved by a select few and may seem unreachable to others, however. For example, few people are able to produce quality ROMs for android devices. But that does not make those people superhuman. They merely posses domain specific knowledge, which gives them an advantage, compared to the average human. In the past, this was more than enough to believe people had superpowers.
> 
> If you ever meet an entity that claims it can grant any three wishes for you, will you treat it as a blessing or a curse?

Click to collapse



Blessing

When will smartphones become obsolete?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## d-dragon (Sep 1, 2015)

The day Brain-Computer interfaces are safe and accepted by society. 

Hearthstone or Magic? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 2, 2015)

d-dragon said:


> The day Brain-Computer interfaces are safe and accepted by society.
> 
> Hearthstone or Magic?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Neither

Mary's father has five daughters: 1. Nana, 2. Nene, 3. Nini, 4. Nono. What is the name of the fifth daughter?*

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 2, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Neither
> 
> Mary's father has five daughters: 1. Nana, 2. Nene, 3. Nini, 4. Nono. What is the name of the fifth daughter?*
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Nunu

Does your job involve physical labor? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 2, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Nunu
> 
> Does your job involve physical labor?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Nope

Last time you went to see a movie?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 2, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Nope
> 
> Last time you went to see a movie?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



I seen insurgent with my daughter. I'll be damned if I remember when it was though. 

Same 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Sep 2, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Neither
> 
> Mary's father has five daughters: 1. Nana, 2. Nene, 3. Nini, 4. Nono. What is the name of the fifth daughter?*
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Answer is Mary....Btw, This question is a new low for this thread....:laugh::laugh:




ShapesBlue said:


> I seen insurgent with my daughter. I'll be damned if I remember when it was though.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Avengers ,back in may....

Should we resort to riddles if we run out of questions ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 2, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Answer is Mary....Btw, This question is a new low for this thread....:laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Riddles sound good to me 

Has anyone used the developer previews as far as the latest from Google? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Sep 2, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Riddles sound good to me
> 
> Has anyone used the developer previews as far as the latest from Google?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



No. But I have heard good and bad stuff about them...Bad stuff is related to battery. 

Should I upgrade to MIUI 7 beta for lulz ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 2, 2015)

karandpr said:


> No. But I have heard good and bad stuff about them...Bad stuff is related to battery.
> 
> Should I upgrade to MIUI 7 beta for lulz ?

Click to collapse



Sure. MIUI is quite awesome as a rom 

Why do weekends go so fast? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Sep 2, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Sure. MIUI is quite awesome as a rom
> 
> Why do weekends go so fast?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Because our minds are flaky....Instead of enjoying the weekend ,we worry about upcoming Mondays & Weekdays...

btw ,I have stock MIUI 6 and the beta ROMs for 7 are available ,but I don't want to disturb my setup..

Favourite Root App ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 2, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Because our minds are flaky....Instead of enjoying the weekend ,we worry about upcoming Mondays & Weekdays...
> 
> btw ,I have stock MIUI 6 and the beta ROMs for 7 are available ,but I don't want to disturb my setup..
> 
> Favourite Root App ?

Click to collapse



Its a toss up between titanium backup and root explorer 

What about you? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## USBhost (Sep 2, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Its a toss up between titanium backup and root explorer
> 
> What about you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Adaway! For the win

Yours?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 2, 2015)

Titanium backup and terminal emulator


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 2, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Adaway! For the win
> 
> Yours?

Click to collapse



I use es file explorer the most, although it's not exclusively root.

I was using the YouTube adaway Xposed module (or whatever it's called), it worked for sometime until YouTube decided to give me surveys each time instead of ads

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 2, 2015)

Adfree 
And of course solid explorer

New question: how have you rooted your phone?

Sent from my SM-T230 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 2, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> Adfree
> And of course solid explorer
> 
> New question: how have you rooted your phone?
> ...

Click to collapse



Towel root

What do you think of the new Google logo?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Sep 2, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Towel root
> 
> What do you think of the new Google logo?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



Its nice I guess.

Can you log into club penguin without your parents's permission?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 2, 2015)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Its nice I guess.
> 
> Can you log into club penguin without your parents's permission?

Click to collapse



 No. I always ask my parents before logging into club penguin.

Am I the only one who hates the new Google Logo especially the G+ logo ?


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 2, 2015)

karandpr said:


> No. I always ask my parents before logging into club penguin.
> 
> Am I the only one who hates the new Google Logo especially the G+ logo ?

Click to collapse



I still can't decide if I like it or not. It's certainly a massive improvement over the 20th century Serif font they used in the old logo, but it is too childish. Especially the (ripped off from Heineken) tilted e. 

The colours aren't what bothers me, it's the font. Too much Toy shop, too little 'We're the world's most advanced technology company'. 

Don't get me started on that G icon. I keep thinking I accindetally opened some Chinese Toys'R'US ripoff website in another tab, rather than Google.com... 

On a side note, It's a good thing they moved the Cars department to Alphabet, or I fear they would've ended up looking like this..


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 2, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> I still can't decide if I like it or not. It's certainly a massive improvement over the 20th century Serif font they used in the old logo, but it is too childish. Especially the (ripped off from Heineken) tilted e.
> 
> The colours aren't what bothers me, it's the font. Too much Toy shop, too little 'We're the world's most advanced technology company'.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And your question was? 

Who else thinks the name alphabet is a bit immature?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## joshadaniels04 (Sep 2, 2015)

I think its immature, but I also find the word fungi the funniest word out there.

what is the differences from their theyre and there


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 2, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> And your question was?
> 
> Who else thinks the name alphabet is a bit immature?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



/facepalm. Oops. That's what happens when you think to fire off a quick reply whilst changing trains: you forget things. :laugh:



joshadaniels04 said:


> I think its immature, but I also find the word fungi the funniest word out there.
> 
> what is the differences from their theyre and there

Click to collapse



Their is possessive. (Their car, their house)
They're is short for They are. 
There indicates a location, placement, moment or situation. (Over there, we went there, his anger was justified there)

DSLR or smartphone camera?


----------



## joshadaniels04 (Sep 2, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> /facepalm. Oops. That's what happens when you think to fire off a quick reply whilst changing trains: you forget things. :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Depends on your price tag, but go mirrorless dslr I do photoshoots with my car, mirrorless is the best


----------



## okn0tok (Sep 2, 2015)

I vote canon DSLR 
Cake or pie?


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 2, 2015)

joshadaniels04 said:


> Depends on your price tag, but go mirrorless dslr I do photoshoots with my car, mirrorless is the best

Click to collapse



Ah yes, I forgot about the M lineup. 

Interesting, high-end DSLR's with mirror are usually much more expensive. The M3 is 700 quid, the 70D is 1400 quid. (I'll not list full-frame, that's just unfair) 

Mirrorless system cameras are an excellent compromise between compact cams and DSLR's. I've considered getting one to use alongside my 70D, since the EF-M mount adapter allows me to use my EF lenses on it. Fits a bit betting in my shoulderbag. (weighs a lot less, too.) 

(Can you imagine the sight of my rather massive Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM +  lens hood on such a tiny camera? :laugh: That is going to look ridiculous!) 



okn0tok said:


> I vote canon DSLR
> Cake or pie?

Click to collapse



Both! What, I can't choose... 

Rock or Pop music?


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 2, 2015)

joshadaniels04 said:


> I think its immature, but I also find the word fungi the funniest word out there.
> 
> what is the differences from their theyre and there

Click to collapse



Their is a possesive word, it means that they have something.
This is their dog.

There is a location.
Look, the cat is there (points at the cat)

They're means "they are".






ShadowLea said:


> Ah yes, I forgot about the M lineup.
> 
> Interesting, high-end DSLR's with mirror are usually much more expensive. The M3 is 700 quid, the 70D is 1400 quid. (I'll not list full-frame, that's just unfair)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mostly both, but more rock

Do you have Windows 10?

Sent from my C2105 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 2, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> Mostly both, but more rock
> 
> Do you have Windows 10?
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Nope, 8. I'm a gamer who plays a lot of older games. In my experience newer OS's generally don't play well with older games. I finally got it to work properly, so I'm not going to risk breaking it. 

All-time favourite fictional TV character?


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 3, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Nope, 8. I'm a gamer who plays a lot of older games. In my experience newer OS's generally don't play well with older games. I finally got it to work properly, so I'm not going to risk breaking it.
> 
> All-time favourite fictional TV character?

Click to collapse



Dont have one.

LG g4 or GS6?


----------



## simonbigwave (Sep 3, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Dont have one.
> 
> LG g4 or GS6?

Click to collapse



  probably LG? not sure. 

what is the worst mistake you ever did?


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 3, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> probably LG? not sure.
> 
> what is the worst mistake you ever did?

Click to collapse



Losing my wallet, with money.

Same?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## JS Games (Sep 3, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> probably LG? not sure.
> 
> what is the worst mistake you ever did?

Click to collapse



Not putting so much effort into programming while in college.

Justin Bieber vs. Miley Cyrus, who's a better singer?


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 3, 2015)

JS Games said:


> Not putting so much effort into programming while in college.
> 
> Justin Bieber vs. Miley Cyrus, who's a better singer?

Click to collapse



Don't think either can sing worth a darn

Unlimited talk or unlimited text?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## karandpr (Sep 3, 2015)

Talk ....

Bicycle or Sprint ?


----------



## d12unk13astard (Sep 3, 2015)

Bicycle, at least when you get tired you can still coast and keep moving for awhile without pedaling.

Videogames or Movies?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Sep 3, 2015)

d12unk13astard said:


> Bicycle, at least when you get tired you can still coast and keep moving for awhile without pedaling.
> 
> Videogames or Movies?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



both. 
best videogame ever?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 3, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> both.
> best videogame ever?

Click to collapse



Grim Fandango....

Will you participate in an open mic bad poetry night ?


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 3, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Grim Fandango....
> 
> Will you participate in an open mic bad poetry night ?

Click to collapse



No.

You are participating in a race. You overtake the second person. What position are you in?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JOuzts (Sep 3, 2015)

You would be in second (2nd) place... For real. 

Sent from my LG-D415 using XDA Free mobile app

Why do we drive on the Parkway, and park on the Driveway?!?


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 3, 2015)

JOuzts said:


> You would be in second (2nd) place... For real.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D415 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> Why do we drive on the Parkway, and park on the Driveway?!?

Click to collapse



Lol good question. Idk

When was the last Indian uprising in the USA?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 3, 2015)

JOuzts said:


> You would be in second (2nd) place... For real.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D415 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> Why do we drive on the Parkway, and park on the Driveway?!?

Click to collapse




Because your American. We don't have parkways here in Straya.




Sent from my XT1039 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 AM ----------




gezafisch said:


> Lol good question. Idk
> 
> When was the last Indian uprising in the USA?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



23 of March, 1969

When was the last Japanese uprising in south Africa?

Sent from my XT1039 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Sep 4, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Because your American. We don't have parkways here in Straya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



2000 B.C.

Same..

* Kulle Story, Bro.. *


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 4, 2015)

h4rdXc0r3 said:


> 2000 B.C.
> 
> Same..
> 
> * Kulle Story, Bro.. *

Click to collapse



Idk and idc 

Last time you got poison ivy

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## karandpr (Sep 4, 2015)

While watching Batman :TAS ...

How many comedians are required to change a light bulb ?


----------



## advent_geek (Sep 4, 2015)

you and me.

ha ha ha.. 


same?


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 4, 2015)

advent_geek said:


> you and me.
> 
> ha ha ha..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Idk one one I guess 

Last time you switched jobs?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 4, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Uh just wondering, how did that answer my question?  also, I don't really think Obama wants a third term
> 
> Do you think HTC will survive the next ten years?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



The phone market is so complex... I can't say anything about any phone producer for the next 10 years...
Well except Apple and Samsung, they will survive for sure 

What do you think of smartwatches?

Sent from my C2105 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 4, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> The phone market is so complex... I can't say anything about any phone producer for the next 10 years...
> Well except Apple and Samsung, they will survive for sure
> 
> What do you think of smartwatches?
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool but unnecessary

Is the s4 a good phone for $100 USD?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 4, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> What do you think of smartwatches?

Click to collapse



Smartwatches: Absolutely fantastic. 

This retro _crap_ that they insist on making? Bleugh, if I want a watch with an analogue watchface that looks like osmething my grandfather would wear, I'd just ask him. (They're both dead, but you get the point.) 

I want a wrist computer, not something that wouldn't have looked out of place in 1920.

_This_ is what deserves the term smartwatch... (It's the Gear concept, what Samsung planned to make it look like before they had a brain defect, the first of many...)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Compare the sheer functionality of that to the utterly pointless round screens we've got today. Which do you think allows easier typing, app usage, navigation and other functions, hm?

Don't even get me started on the fact that they're all _male_ watches... I don't mind the size, I'd happily have a 4" watch, but why do they have to look so disgustingly ugly? Whatever happened to sleek, modern design? 

Oh right, it was murdered by hipsters. 

Are we ever going to see 21st century smartwatches, or should I just have a genderchange and become a grandfather to fit the target audience of these things?


----------



## d12unk13astard (Sep 4, 2015)

Smartwatches the epitome of waste of money smfh. Almost as bad as those Bluetooth ear pieces people use to talk, they look like they're talking to themselves and are annoying.

Dirtbikes or Quads?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 4, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Are we ever going to see 21st century smartwatches, or should I just have a genderchange and become a grandfather to fit the target audience of these things?

Click to collapse



We are going to see them. Just be a little more patient :|






d12unk13astard said:


> Dirtbikes or Quads?

Click to collapse



Quads!!!

What size is your TV?

Sent from my C2105 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 4, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> We are going to see them. Just be a little more patient :|
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't have one. Do everything on pc

Size of your monitor?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## d12unk13astard (Sep 5, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Don't have one. Do everything on pc
> 
> Size of your monitor?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



47" 1080p

Chess or checkers?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 5, 2015)

d12unk13astard said:


> 47" 1080p
> 
> Chess or checkers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Chess

Dogs or cats?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## d12unk13astard (Sep 5, 2015)

Dogs 

Burp or fart



Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 5, 2015)

d12unk13astard said:


> Dogs
> 
> Burp or fart
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Burp

Favorite TV show

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## d12unk13astard (Sep 5, 2015)

Breaking bad

Favorite hobby?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## d12unk13astard (Sep 5, 2015)

I got kids so yes lol

Favorite music genre?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Sep 5, 2015)

d12unk13astard said:


> I got kids so yes lol
> 
> Favorite music genre?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hardcore.. :sly:

Same

* Kulle Story, Bro.. *


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 6, 2015)

h4rdXc0r3 said:


> Hardcore.. :sly:
> 
> Same
> 
> * Kulle Story, Bro.. *

Click to collapse



Classical cross

Have you seen the Thunderbird USAF flight demo team fly?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (Sep 6, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Classical cross
> 
> Have you seen the Thunderbird USAF flight demo team fly?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



Yes

Winter or summer?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 6, 2015)

Magnum_Enforcer said:


> Yes
> 
> Winter or summer?

Click to collapse



Summer as weather....Winter as anime season....

Otters or Molerats ?


----------



## d12unk13astard (Sep 6, 2015)

Mole rats,  love making them explode in fallout.

Fallout or The Elder Scrolls?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 6, 2015)

d12unk13astard said:


> Mole rats,  love making them explode in fallout.
> 
> Fallout or The Elder Scrolls?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Elder Scrolls. It has dragons. 

Mass Effect or Dragon Age?


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Sep 6, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Elder Scrolls. It has dragons.
> 
> Mass Effect or Dragon Age?

Click to collapse



Dragon Age.

Left 4 Dead or The Last of Us?

* Kulle Story, Bro.. *


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 7, 2015)

h4rdXc0r3 said:


> Dragon Age.
> 
> Left 4 Dead or The Last of Us?
> 
> * Kulle Story, Bro.. *

Click to collapse



L4D. Those witches are hilariously creepy. 

F.E.A.R or Amnesia?


----------



## d12unk13astard (Sep 7, 2015)

F.E.A.R all the way! Even tho the F3AR was a bit weak.

Aliens or Predator

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## sorsasd (Sep 7, 2015)

how do i reply?


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 7, 2015)

sorsasd said:


> how do i reply?

Click to collapse



You just did

Nikon or Canon cameras?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## advent_geek (Sep 7, 2015)

Nikon cam.

selfie or groupie?


----------



## andipandi2 (Sep 7, 2015)

groupie, since it is so difficult to get good expression on selfie.

what is the meaning of life?


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 7, 2015)

andipandi2 said:


> groupie, since it is so difficult to get good expression on selfie.
> 
> what is the meaning of life?

Click to collapse



It's completely meaningless 

PC or mac?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 7, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> It's completely meaningless
> 
> PC or mac?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



PC! mac is **** ^^

Sweet or salty snacks?

Sent from my C2105 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bertschwert (Sep 7, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> Sweet or salty snacks?

Click to collapse



Both , but more interesting:



andipandi2 said:


> what is the meaning of life?

Click to collapse



Life itself 

How to get over screen addiction??


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 7, 2015)

bertschwert said:


> Both , but more interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't?

Ever break a bone?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Sep 7, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> You don't?
> 
> Ever break a bone?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



I'm too lazy for that..

Beavis or Butt-head?

* Kulle Story, Bro.. *


----------



## d12unk13astard (Sep 7, 2015)

Both can't have one without the other uhhh huhuhuhuhuhuhhhhhhh.... fart!

40oz or shot of tokillya

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 8, 2015)

d12unk13astard said:


> Both can't have one without the other uhhh huhuhuhuhuhuhhhhhhh.... fart!
> 
> 40oz or shot of tokillya
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



40oz of tequila? That's a heck of a lot of booze to drink at one time.

Potatoes or carrots?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## d12unk13astard (Sep 8, 2015)

Def potatoes

French fries or curly fries?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 8, 2015)

d12unk13astard said:


> Def potatoes
> 
> French fries or curly fries?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



French

Wendy's or McDonald's?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## d12unk13astard (Sep 8, 2015)

Wendy's

Horror or Comedy

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 8, 2015)

d12unk13astard said:


> Wendy's
> 
> Horror or Comedy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Comedy. 

Is it normal for an answer and ask "game" to go on for 4 years with nearly 20 thousand questions and answers?

Sent from my XT1039 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 8, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Comedy.
> 
> Is it normal for an answer and ask "game" to go on for 4 years with nearly 20 thousand questions and answers?
> 
> Sent from my XT1039 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Idk. Probably not.

Does it really matter?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## karandpr (Sep 8, 2015)

Nope

Will we ever have 1 million Q/A ?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Sep 8, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nope
> 
> Will we ever have 1 million Q/A ?

Click to collapse



Yes I believe because its XDA.
Are you smart?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 8, 2015)

Vivek_Neel said:


> Yes I believe because its XDA.
> Are you smart?

Click to collapse



Not really...

Same


----------



## thatdad1992 (Sep 8, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Not really...
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Can you do that in the form of a question? 

Enter for chance to win box mod  https://wn.nr/YkRV6


----------



## d12unk13astard (Sep 8, 2015)

Smarter than a 5th grader... than yes

BBQ or Fastfood

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Sep 8, 2015)

d12unk13astard said:


> Smarter than a 5th grader... than yes
> 
> BBQ or Fastfood
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



BBQ ftw. 

How often you watch tv shows?


----------



## DieselpunkCyborg (Sep 8, 2015)

Vivek_Neel said:


> BBQ ftw.
> 
> How often you watch tv shows?

Click to collapse



Sometimes, but only ever on PC. I like Survivor, Rick and Morty, Archer, GoT, Breaking Bad, all that kinda stuff. I hate most sitcoms because they're awful.

Will you ever use windows 10?


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 8, 2015)

DieselpunkCyborg said:


> Sometimes, but only ever on PC. I like Survivor, Rick and Morty, Archer, GoT, Breaking Bad, all that kinda stuff. I hate most sitcoms because they're awful.
> 
> Will you ever use windows 10?

Click to collapse



Maybe. Not for quite a while though. 

SciFi or Fantasy?


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 8, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Maybe. Not for quite a while though.
> 
> SciFi or Fantasy?

Click to collapse



Sci-fi

Is @ShadowLea a redhead as his/her avatar implies?

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 8, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Sci-fi
> 
> Is @ShadowLea a redhead as his/her avatar implies?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



Well, I guess so. I mean, theoretically she could be some ugly guy, but I guess her avatar is real

What is the answer to life, the universe and everything? (I only accept one specific answer which everyone should know)

Sent from my C2105 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rockethens107 (Sep 8, 2015)

kkkkkkkk


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 8, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> Well, I guess so. I mean, theoretically she could be some ugly guy, but I guess her avatar is real
> 
> What is the answer to life, the universe and everything? (I only accept one specific answer which everyone should know)

Click to collapse



42.



gezafisch said:


> Is @ShadowLea a redhead as his/her avatar implies?

Click to collapse




Well, my avatar is a cartoon, but my hair really is that colour.  (The dye is L'oreal Majicontrast Rouge) Is it natural? Of course not. Even I wasn't born with firetruck-red hair (unfortunately) :laugh:

Sweet or sour?


----------



## USBhost (Sep 8, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> 42.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both

Is there any way to know how long you been online (XDA)


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Sep 9, 2015)

DieselpunkCyborg said:


> Sometimes, but only ever on PC. I like Survivor, Rick and Morty, Archer, GoT, Breaking Bad, all that kinda stuff. I hate most sitcoms because they're awful.
> 
> Will you ever use windows 10?

Click to collapse



Maybe.

James Bond or Austin Powers? 

* Kulle Story, Bro.. *


----------



## karandpr (Sep 9, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Both
> 
> Is there any way to know how long you been online (XDA)

Click to collapse



That RC title hints ,wayy too much time  ..



h4rdXc0r3 said:


> Maybe.
> 
> James Bond or Austin Powers?
> 
> * Kulle Story, Bro.. *

Click to collapse



Austin Powers...

Monopoly or Life [Board Games] ?


----------



## BryZantium (Sep 9, 2015)

karandpr said:


> That RC title hints ,wayy too much time  ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Life.

Settlers of Catan Classic OR Cities & Knights?


----------



## RAM LILA (Sep 9, 2015)

Are you ok? :highfive:


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Sep 10, 2015)

RAM LILA said:


> Are you ok? :highfive:

Click to collapse



Always..

Skywalkers -
Anakin or Luke?

* Kulle Story, Bro.. *


----------



## d12unk13astard (Sep 10, 2015)

Anakin

Tapatalk or XDA app






Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 10, 2015)

d12unk13astard said:


> Anakin
> 
> Tapatalk or XDA app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tapatalk but the older version like I use of Xparent ICS sky blue Tapatalk. I have tried all the newer ones. I can't stand the interface, it's too confusing 

Soda or water? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Eagleee143 (Sep 10, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Tapatalk but the older version like I use of Xparent ICS sky blue Tapatalk. I have tried all the newer ones. I can't stand the interface, it's too confusing
> 
> Soda or water?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



water, it keeps us hydrated yo.

Superman or Batman?


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 10, 2015)

Eagleee143 said:


> water, it keeps us hydrated yo.
> 
> Superman or Batman?

Click to collapse



Practically Batman can't do nothing, but Batman looks cool so Batman 

Favorite movie of all time?

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## assxassxssin (Sep 10, 2015)

very nice!


----------



## USBhost (Sep 10, 2015)

assxassxssin said:


> very nice!

Click to collapse



I know aren't I awesome!

You do know you should post meaningful things right?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 10, 2015)

USBhost said:


> I know aren't I awesome!
> 
> You do know you should post meaningful things right?

Click to collapse



Sadly as you know he's a new member. Trying to get the post count up lol 

Why do new members not bother to follow simple rules? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## USBhost (Sep 10, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Sadly as you know he's a new member. Trying to get the post count up lol
> 
> Why do new members not bother to follow simple rules?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



They don't got no time to follow not hard rules.... :angel:

Does writing bad english increase character?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 10, 2015)

USBhost said:


> They don't got no time to follow not hard rules.... :angel:
> 
> Does writing bad english increase character?

Click to collapse



Not really because not everyone speaks/writes English 

Do you think there is another language out there that no one knows about? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## advent_geek (Sep 10, 2015)

yup,  I think so. if you believe aliens or other stuff

same?


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 10, 2015)

There are many languages which are extinct now, so there could be tons of languages which only 2 people spoke and nobody else knew/knows about.

Favorite movie of all time?

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## Hannah Stern (Sep 10, 2015)

RAM LILA said:


> Are you ok? :highfive:

Click to collapse



Sure!


Question: Do you like the XDA-Forums?  (That's the only question, which comes to my mind currently)


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 10, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> Sure!
> 
> 
> Question: Do you like the XDA-Forums?  (That's the only question, which comes to my mind currently)

Click to collapse



And my question is: Why was my question ignored two times?

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## Hannah Stern (Sep 10, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> And my question is: Why was my question ignored two times?
> 
> Sent from my Taoshan using XDA

Click to collapse



It's hard to decide about that.
But i like „Groundhog Day“


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Sep 10, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> It's hard to decide about that.
> But i like „Groundhog Day“

Click to collapse



Where is your question? 

How do you manage your time?


----------



## USBhost (Sep 11, 2015)

Vivek_Neel said:


> Where is your question?
> 
> How do you manage your time?

Click to collapse



anime / kernel(XDA) / games and if i have time i eat and do school 
then i go to sleep

you?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 11, 2015)

USBhost said:


> anime / kernel(XDA) / games and if i have time i eat and do school
> then i go to sleep
> 
> you?

Click to collapse



Work and sleep. That's pretty much it. And some TV and video games. And xda it seems like all the time 

Do you get sick often? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## USBhost (Sep 11, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Work and sleep. That's pretty much it. And some TV and video games. And xda it seems like all the time
> 
> Do you get sick often?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



na im just one of those people that get sick the last
And get better the first lol

Is XDA the new DEVBOOK?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 11, 2015)

USBhost said:


> na im just one of those people that get sick the last
> And get better the first lol
> 
> Is XDA the new DEVBOOK?

Click to collapse



I had no clue what that was, I still don't after looking it up 

How long have you been active on xda? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## USBhost (Sep 11, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I had no clue what that was, I still don't after looking it up
> 
> How long have you been active on xda?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



i was going to say Facebook
but i wanted to be politically correct :angel:

hmm i say about 1+years
about the first 6 months I wasn't too active

you?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 11, 2015)

USBhost said:


> i was going to say Facebook
> but i wanted to be politically correct :angel:
> 
> hmm i say about 1+years
> ...

Click to collapse



A little over 3 years. Been active a lot in the past 2 years 

What's your favorite website to shop on? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## d12unk13astard (Sep 11, 2015)

Amazon

Favorite video game character?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 11, 2015)

Bowser :3

What's the longest time you didn't sleep?

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## d12unk13astard (Sep 11, 2015)

36 hrs

The longest you did sleep?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 12, 2015)

d12unk13astard said:


> 36 hrs
> 
> The longest you did sleep?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



18 hours iirc terrible day that was 

Any way to repartition /system without losing data?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 12, 2015)

Nope

Favorite drink ?


----------



## Ayush Singh (Sep 12, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nope
> 
> Favorite drink ?

Click to collapse



Pani Puri drink ???
Why are you even here ??


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Sep 12, 2015)

Ayush Singh said:


> Pani Puri drink ???
> Why are you even here ??

Click to collapse



Here for the pani puri drinkers like you. xD

Java or c#?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 12, 2015)

Java# 

Cocoa or coffee ?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Sep 12, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Java#
> 
> Cocoa or coffee ?

Click to collapse



Karan is always smart 
Well I prefer coffee. No coffee == can't live.

How about you joining XDA assist?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 12, 2015)

Vivek_Neel said:


> Karan is always smart
> Well I prefer coffee. No coffee == can't live.
> 
> How about you joining XDA assist?

Click to collapse



Things are chaotic irl . Commitment for assist is high. Will consider it in November when things settle..

Holo or Material or something else ?


----------



## erriperry (Sep 12, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Things are chaotic irl . Commitment for assist is high. Will consider it in November when things settle..
> 
> Holo or Material or something else ?

Click to collapse



Material

Is ios 9 better than ios 8?

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 12, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Material
> 
> Is ios 9 better than ios 8?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360

Click to collapse



Nothing is better than iOS.
Android is better than nothing 

Do you write stories?

Sent from a device in our universe


----------



## karandpr (Sep 12, 2015)

Yes I do. Also bad poems ,puns and haiku....

Bad poems or horrible puns ?


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Sep 12, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yes I do. Also bad poems ,puns and haiku....
> 
> Bad poems or horrible puns ?

Click to collapse



Horrible puns all the way.

A girlfriend or a superbike?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 13, 2015)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Horrible puns all the way.
> 
> A girlfriend or a superbike?

Click to collapse



Why not both! 

Old or new TMNT? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Sep 13, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Why not both!
> 
> Old or new TMNT?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



I like them both....except the bay movie.. 

Krang or Shredder ?


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Sep 13, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I like them both....except the bay movie..
> 
> Krang or Shredder ?

Click to collapse



Shredder.

Fat Bastard or Mini Me?

* Kulle Story, Bro.. *


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 13, 2015)

Mini Me <3

What do you think of the migrant flows in Europe?

Sent from a device in our universe


----------



## karandpr (Sep 13, 2015)

I will pass...

What TV show/movie are you waiting to watch ?


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 13, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I will pass...
> 
> What TV show/movie are you waiting to watch ?

Click to collapse



What show am I _not_ waiting for... :laugh:

Currently waiting for: 

- Doctor Who (6 days!)
- Supernatural
- Person of Interest
- Sherlock

As for films I'm getting increasingly curious about the new Star Wars film. Sceptical as an Expanded Universe fan, but curious nonetheless. 

Same question.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 13, 2015)

Waiting for Heroes Reborn 

What's your favorite place to shop in a store? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Sep 14, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Waiting for Heroes Reborn
> 
> What's your favorite place to shop in a store?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



The one where goods are cheap.

A new home or a new girlfriend?


----------



## MihailBurduja (Sep 14, 2015)

Mokiwipeout said:


> The one where goods are cheap.
> 
> A new home or a new girlfriend?

Click to collapse



Home. You have many more girlfriends in a lifetime, than homes.

Why are zombies so slow?


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 14, 2015)

MihailBurduja said:


> Home. You have many more girlfriends in a lifetime, than homes.
> 
> Why are zombies so slow?

Click to collapse



Because they are a metaphor for Hollywood's creativity. 

Favourite spice?


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Sep 14, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Because they are a metaphor for Hollywood's creativity.
> 
> Favourite spice?

Click to collapse



Spice Girl you mean? Baby Spice 

Same..

* Kulle Story, Bro.. *


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 14, 2015)

h4rdXc0r3 said:


> Spice Girl you mean? Baby Spice
> 
> Same..
> 
> * Kulle Story, Bro.. *

Click to collapse



Now there's nostalgia. Mel C (Sporty spice, I think she was..?) was always my favourite, if I remember correctly. (I was 7, it's been a while.) 

But no, I meant herbs and spices. Salt, pepper, cinnamon, cumin, etcetera. So, favourite non-human spice?


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 15, 2015)

Pumpkin spice (if it counts.)

Same

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## fivelitre (Sep 15, 2015)

Android Pizza said:


> Pumpkin spice (if it counts.)
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I like cinnamon.. especially with Fall right around the corner.. Though pumpkin spice is quite delicious as well!

What are you most looking forward to in the next 2 weeks?


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Sep 15, 2015)

I don't know to be honest. 

Should I flash the stock rom or should I just keep miui?


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 15, 2015)

fivelitre said:


> I like cinnamon.. especially with Fall right around the corner.. Though pumpkin spice is quite delicious as well!
> 
> What are you most looking forward to in the next 2 weeks?

Click to collapse



Doctor Who season 9 

Edit: Oh. Oops, missed a page.



Mokiwipeout said:


> I don't know to be honest.
> 
> Should I flash the stock rom or should I just keep miui?

Click to collapse



No idea, whichever one you prefer. 

Favourite type of photography? (Black&white, Landscape, Macro, Portraits, etc)


----------



## Aleks93ts (Sep 16, 2015)

Black & White!

Favourite videogame?


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Sep 16, 2015)

Aleks93ts said:


> Black & White!
> 
> Favourite videogame?

Click to collapse



Diablo..

Same..

* Kulle Story, Bro.. *


----------



## shag00 (Sep 17, 2015)

Aleks93ts said:


> Black & White!
> 
> Favourite videogame?

Click to collapse



An old one, Blitzkrieg.


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 17, 2015)

shag00 said:


> An old one, Blitzkrieg.
> 
> How many eggs are in your fridge?

Click to collapse



2 dozen.

Same

Sent from my XT1039 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 17, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> 2 dozen.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my XT1039 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



4...I think...

What's the app you use the most? (Beside xda)

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 18, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> 4...I think...
> 
> What's the app you use the most? (Beside xda)
> 
> Sent from my Taoshan using XDA

Click to collapse



Slickdeals and Facebook 

How active are you on social media? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 18, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Slickdeals and Facebook
> 
> How active are you on social media?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



More active than I want to be. Occupational hazard, I'm afraid. (At least I don't insist on sharing every minute of my personal life. Nobody needs to know how far I've walked today... (Not very far :laugh: )) 

Favourite magazine? 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 18, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> More active than I want to be. Occupational hazard, I'm afraid. (At least I don't insist on sharing every minute of my personal life. Nobody needs to know how far I've walked today... (Not very far :laugh: ))
> 
> Favourite magazine?
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Motor Trend and Sports Illustrated 

Same 



Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Rickyzx (Sep 18, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> More active than I want to be. Occupational hazard, I'm afraid. (At least I don't insist on sharing every minute of my personal life. Nobody needs to know how far I've walked today... (Not very far :laugh: ))
> 
> Favourite magazine?
> 
> Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My favorite Magazine is The Playboy.
Do you like smart watch?


----------



## USBhost (Sep 18, 2015)

Rickyzx said:


> My favorite Magazine is The Playboy.
> Do you like smart watch?

Click to collapse



You bet! I wish I had one.

Who wants a shipnote?
Get the reference?


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 18, 2015)

USBhost said:


> You bet! I wish I had one.
> 
> Who wants a shipnote?
> Get the reference?

Click to collapse



I'm not sure... do I want that? Wouldn't it annoy me seeing everyone in love ._.

What's a maragex?

Sent from a device in our universe


----------



## Damiani Programmer (Sep 18, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> I'm not sure... do I want that? Wouldn't it annoy me seeing everyone in love ._.
> 
> What's a maragex?
> 
> Sent from a device in our universe

Click to collapse



Kingdom Hearts: As the portal openend into the Dark City, Maragex was thrown out of the portal and into a building!

Pizza or Chocolate?


----------



## Android Pizza (Sep 18, 2015)

Pizza ??

Paper towel or real towel? (Silly question, I know.)

Sent from my ALCATEL 4015T using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## karandpr (Sep 19, 2015)

Real towel ..wet towel whips ftw

Have you whipped anyone with a wet towel ?


----------



## USBhost (Sep 19, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Real towel ..wet towel whips ftw
> 
> Have you whipped anyone with a wet towel ?

Click to collapse



?No...

Where I'm i


----------



## karandpr (Sep 19, 2015)

USBhost said:


> ?No...
> 
> Where I'm i

Click to collapse



Soul society

Will you spend your life in sea ?


----------



## Hannah Stern (Sep 19, 2015)

Rickyzx said:


> My favorite Magazine is The Playboy.
> Do you like smart watch?

Click to collapse



They are nice,  especially,  if smartphones are restricted in your school! 


What Is Your favorite Aircraft? Mine is Boeing 777x and Airbus A340-600HGW


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Sep 19, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> They are nice,  especially,  if smartphones are restricted in your school!
> 
> 
> What Is Your favorite Aircraft? Mine is Boeing 777x and Airbus A340-600HGW

Click to collapse



I have never asked myself such a question. 

Which server allows me to download women?


----------



## USBhost (Sep 19, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Soul society
> 
> Will you spend your life in sea ?

Click to collapse



na...

they killed my favorite captain
who was he?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 19, 2015)

USBhost said:


> na...
> 
> they killed my favorite captain
> who was he?

Click to collapse



Toshiro Hitsugaya.

Favorite bird ?


----------



## USBhost (Sep 20, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Toshiro Hitsugaya.
> 
> Favorite bird ?

Click to collapse



To many 

How did you know?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 20, 2015)

USBhost said:


> To meany
> 
> How did you know?

Click to collapse



Gin died as traitor captain. He betrayed both soul society and aizen. 

Only cc yama and toshiro died as captains. And no one really like yama...
Was USBhost addressing the post to meany Or he meant too many ?


----------



## USBhost (Sep 20, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Gin died as traitor captain. He betrayed both soul society and aizen.
> 
> Was USBhost addressing the post to meany Or he meant too many ?

Click to collapse



Hmm if my sleepy mind can remember
It was many so it was just a typo

Log Horizon have you seen it?


----------



## Donaroriak (Sep 20, 2015)

No,

What is Log Horizon?


----------



## DarthVayda (Sep 20, 2015)

LOG HORIZON is a light novel series by Mamare Touno that was initially posted on Will be a novelist in 2010 and has been published by Enterbrain since March 2011. 

Q: How Can Mirrors Be Real If Our Eyes Aren't Real?


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 20, 2015)

DarthVayda said:


> LOG HORIZON is a light novel series by Mamare Touno that was initially posted on Will be a novelist in 2010 and has been published by Enterbrain since March 2011.
> 
> Q: How Can Mirrors Be Real If Our Eyes Aren't Real?

Click to collapse



Shut up Jaden.

McDonalds or Burger King?


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 20, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Shut up Jaden.
> 
> McDonalds or Burger King?

Click to collapse



McDonalds... Had some bad experiences with Burger King

What/How many countries have you visited so far?

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 20, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> McDonalds... Had some bad experiences with Burger King
> 
> What/How many countries have you visited so far?
> 
> Sent from my Taoshan using XDA

Click to collapse



Just one, Canada 

Same 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 20, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Just one, Canada
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



17, not counting the one I'm living in. 

Same.


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Sep 21, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> 17, not counting the one I'm living in.
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



4. 

Have you ever watched 2 girls 1 cup?


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Sep 21, 2015)

Mokiwipeout said:


> 4.
> 
> Have you ever watched 2 girls 1 cup?

Click to collapse



Nope.

Same.

* Kulle Story, Bro.. *


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 21, 2015)

h4rdXc0r3 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Same.
> 
> * Kulle Story, Bro.. *

Click to collapse



No. Still not sure what it's supposed to be, anyway. 

If you had only one TVshow to watch for the rest of your life, which would it be?


----------



## @di (Sep 21, 2015)

Dear Friends,

I am working in one of the company which deals into the android APP business. Our goal is to provide our application locked to a device. For example, our application named "XYZ" is locked to a specific device. So when a user switches on the device, he will only see that our application and few options in settings like Wifi, bluetooth etc.

I am trying to find out links to the application which provides this kind of device lock functionality. Could you guys please help me with this?

Thanks
@DI


----------



## karandpr (Sep 21, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> No. Still not sure what it's supposed to be, anyway.
> 
> If you had only one TVshow to watch for the rest of your life, which would it be?

Click to collapse



Polar Bear Cafe...An anime about Polar bear ,a Panda and a Penguin...and bad Puns...



@di said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am working in one of the company which deals into the android APP business. Our goal is to provide our application locked to a device. For example, our application named "XYZ" is locked to a specific device. So when a user switches on the device, he will only see that our application and few options in settings like Wifi, bluetooth etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not the right section to ask questions ...Unless you want funny answers like an Alpacalypse ...
This is the right section.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help

This is Alpacalypse







Llamageddon or Alpacalypse ?


----------



## traesko (Sep 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Llamageddon or Alpacalypse ?

Click to collapse



Neither. I choose Goatageddon.

How do I even, for real?


----------



## dooredtaco (Sep 21, 2015)

traesko said:


> Neither. I choose Goatageddon.
> 
> How do I even, for real?

Click to collapse



you get real even

where can i find a time machine?


----------



## USBhost (Sep 21, 2015)

dooredtaco said:


> you get real even
> 
> where can i find a time machine?

Click to collapse



At the end of a rainbow

Can Apple turn from their ****** ways?


----------



## joycerhaslett (Sep 22, 2015)

May be not sure.

Do you love Apple?


----------



## USBhost (Sep 22, 2015)

joycerhaslett said:


> May be not sure.
> 
> Do you love Apple?

Click to collapse



Hmm... Hell no!

What do we all have in common?


----------



## giaki3003 (Sep 22, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Hmm... Hell no!
> 
> What do we all have in common?

Click to collapse



Love for genitals (be they of the other sex or of our own)

Why did Osama Bin Laden become a terrorist?

Inviato dal mio LG-E400 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 22, 2015)

giaki3003 said:


> Love for genitals (be they of the other sex or of our own)
> 
> Why did Osama Bin Laden become a terrorist?
> 
> Inviato dal mio LG-E400 con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because he wanted to.
Are you happy with your residence city?

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 22, 2015)

giaki3003 said:


> Love for genitals (be they of the other sex or of our own)

Click to collapse



73 million humans disagree with you on that, myself included. 1% of humanity is asexual. (as far as they are free enough to admit; in some cultures that would lead to your death, especially as a woman)



GreyLDroid said:


> Because he wanted to.
> Are you happy with your residence city?

Click to collapse



Hell no. 

If you could live anywhere in the world, where would you want to live?


----------



## giaki3003 (Sep 22, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> 73 million humans disagree with you on that, myself included. 1% of humanity is asexual. (as far as they are free enough to admit; in some cultures that would lead to your death, especially as a woman)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In a small town near Milan called Basiglio.

Why didn't you like my joke?

Inviato dal mio LG-E400 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 22, 2015)

giaki3003 said:


> In a small town near Milan called Basiglio.
> 
> Why didn't you like my joke?
> 
> Inviato dal mio LG-E400 con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Because I'm severely sleep deprived, and my brain flat out refused to notice that it was a joke... :silly::silly::silly:

Best way to go to sleep?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 23, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Because I'm severely sleep deprived, and my brain flat out refused to notice that it was a joke... :silly::silly::silly:
> 
> Best way to go to sleep?

Click to collapse



Fatigue your body or mind out....

Will that work ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Fatigue your body or mind out....
> 
> Will that work ?

Click to collapse



No, I already have an issue with fatigue 

If you work do you enjoy your job? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Sep 23, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> No, I already have an issue with fatigue
> 
> If you work do you enjoy your job?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Probably. But it gets tedious soon in any job.

Do you watch red vs blue ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Probably. But it gets tedious soon in any job.
> 
> Do you watch red vs blue ?

Click to collapse



Never heard of it. Looking forward to Heroes Reborn this week even though I'll have to wait to watch it 

Do you watch that and what is it about? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Sep 23, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Never heard of it. Looking forward to Heroes Reborn this week even though I'll have to wait to watch it
> 
> Do you watch that and what is it about?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



I have heard of it but never watched .

Do you like pirate speek?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I have heard of it but never watched .
> 
> Do you like pirate speek?

Click to collapse



Sometimes yea it can be fun to say 

What's your favorite sport? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Sep 24, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Sometimes yea it can be fun to say
> 
> What's your favorite sport?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



I like to watch basketball ,  ....personally i like to cycle and trek ...

Humid climate or arid ?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Sep 25, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I like to watch basketball ,  ....personally i like to cycle and trek ...
> 
> Humid climate or arid ?

Click to collapse



Neither
@karandpr are you still posting at OT?  Lol

Verstuurd vanaf mijn LG-D855 met Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Sep 26, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Neither
> @karandpr are you still posting at OT?  Lol
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn LG-D855 met Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes!!

I think its funny how apple fans are all gaga about the new iPhone
About how much better it is the iPhone 6s got 59k on antutu
But my nexus 9 that's a year old gets 66k lol

Do you think its funny?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 26, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Yes!!
> 
> I think its funny how apple fans are all gaga about the new iPhone
> About how much better it is the iPhone 6s got 59k on antutu
> ...

Click to collapse



It is quite ironic how even in there commercials they claim they didn't change much lol oh wait they just copied old ideas and claimed them as there own 

What one feature on a phone do you wish existed? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## USBhost (Sep 26, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> It is quite ironic how even in there commercials they claim they didn't change much lol oh wait they just copied old ideas and claimed them as there own
> 
> What one feature on a phone do you wish existed?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



H/W for every video format

You?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 26, 2015)

USBhost said:


> H/W for every video format
> 
> You?

Click to collapse



7 day battery life 

Will nexus 5x be good ? 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## sebinss (Sep 26, 2015)

Seems like it.

What about USB Type C ? Think it will gain popularity?


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 26, 2015)

If the ports have backwards-compatibility for the old type (which I don't know if it's possible) then yeah

Does anyone who's not an applefanatic apple-logo-lover like Apple?

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 27, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> If the ports have backwards-compatibility for the old type (which I don't know if it's possible) then yeah
> 
> Does anyone who's not an applefanatic apple-logo-lover like Apple?
> 
> Sent from my Taoshan using XDA

Click to collapse



I wouldn't use Crapple devices even if Apple gave me one of every device they had for free, I wouldn't keep them or sell them either, I wouldn't even want to touch the money from selling them, they'd go straight in the trash after I sent them all for a little swim in a freshly dumped in toilet like the crap they are DEATH TO THE iDRONES!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Same for Winblows and Slackberry too, lol, I'll always be a FanDroid[emoji106] 

Anybody else hate Apple that much?


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 27, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> I wouldn't use Crapple devices even if Apple gave me one of every device they had for free, I wouldn't keep them or sell them either, I wouldn't even want to touch the money from selling them, they'd go straight in the trash after I sent them all for a little swim in a freshly dumped in toilet like the crap they are DEATH TO THE iDRONES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, me :3 But with the difference that I would really sell it, free money is good money

What is/was your favourite school subject?

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 27, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> Yes, me :3 But with the difference that I would really sell it, free money is good money
> 
> What is/was your favourite school subject?
> 
> Sent from my Taoshan using XDA

Click to collapse



Any of the sciences

What was your least favorite subject?

P.S. 
For me, the money would carry a taint that would taint anything it bought me, not to mention hating the thought that it would be Apple devices that provided the money for whatever was bought. I'd rather trash them and come up with the money on my own by other means. I would actually pay GOOD money to see them destroyed in as many imaginative ways as possible, right out of the box even, wouldn't even power them on a single time.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Sep 27, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Any of the sciences
> 
> What was your least favorite subject?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Biology

Why is there so much hate against Apple, it's not weird to not like Apple but if you really hate it than there is something not working properly in your brains.
Does it really influence your life in a bad way?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 27, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Biology
> 
> Why is there so much hate against Apple, it's not weird to not like Apple but if you really hate it than there is something not working properly in your brains.
> Does it really influence your life in a bad way?

Click to collapse



You don't know apple very well then. There are many behind the scenes things that go along with my dislike of apple, not just the devices themselves. Yes it does have a somewhat detrimental effect on my life and yours as well, whether you see it or are aware of it is the question. My brain is fine and works very well, it sees the details most others don't. I'm not going to get into the details, if you want to know where my viewpoint comes from then do some research. Once you dig deep enough you'll see the things that aren't good on a global scale. Sure, the convenience and technological advances they create are OK in a general sense but there is a lot more to that package than just what is in the box.


When it comes to Apple, have you done more than seen the commercials, read reviews or bought/used their devices?

That's the beauty of android, its completely open sourced, meaning it is for the people. With android, or any other open source operating system for that matter, you aren't chained to the box that the creators force you to jump in to use their product, any Microsoft or Apple product ever produced has those bindings on their customers and products, sure, you can still fly below the radar and break a lot of the rules and gain space outside of the box they put you in but that requires a user to do things in a questionable or illegal manner, in that case the user becomes the same as the corporations themselves. 

With anything Open Source we ALL have the power to do whatever suits our purposes or create whatever we want without being restricted in what can be created or what architecture it can be used on. This gives us ALL the power to improve things for everybody in the world instead of being bound to what is "allowed" to us only on the architecture that it is made to fit. In case you aren't familiar with the concept, this is called freedom. And that is something that you just don't have with the other guys and never will, its all about control. So take your pick, 1) confined within a fence that is punishable to cross if you get tired of the field you're in or run out of room, or 2) a boundless landscape that you can go as far and as high as you like whenever you want. For me, the choice is easy.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Sep 27, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> You don't know apple very well then. There are many behind the scenes things that go along with my dislike of apple, not just the devices themselves. Yes it does have a somewhat detrimental effect on my life and yours as well, whether you see it or are aware of it is the question. My brain is fine and works very well, it sees the details most others don't. I'm not going to get into the details, if you want to know where my viewpoint comes from then do some research. Once you dig deep enough you'll see the things that aren't good on a global scale. Sure, the convenience and technological advances they create are OK in a general sense but there is a lot more to that package than just what is in the box.
> 
> 
> When it comes to Apple, have you done more than seen the commercials, read reviews or bought/used their devices?
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't even answer my question i mean does Apple products affect your life if you do not even use and buy them.
I hate terrorism because it affects the world security


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 27, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> You don't even answer my question i mean does Apple products affect your life if you do not even use and buy them.
> I hate terrorism because it affects the world security

Click to collapse



I did answer, in quite a bit of detail actually, you just don't see the implications of my answer, the effect does not have to be as direct as me owning or using an Apple product, the things in this world that it effects are still there, no such thing as out if sight out of mind with what I'm talking about, deciding to be an ostrich with his head in the sand doesn't change anything(thinking that not owning or using one has no effect on my life or yours equates to being the ostrich).

Who mentioned anything about terrorism? I mentioned freedom, I'm a United States Marine, I'm sworn to defend freedom against terrorism foreign and domestic for LIFE.

You asked a question but you didn't answer my question, I'm still waiting. Do you have an answer?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Sep 27, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> I did answer, in quite a bit of detail actually, you just don't see the implications of my answer, the effect does not have to be as direct as me owning or using an Apple product, the things in this world that it effects are still there, no such thing as out if sight out of mind with what I'm talking about, deciding to be an ostrich with his head in the sand doesn't change anything(thinking that not owning or using one has no effect on my life or yours equates to being the ostrich).
> 
> Who mentioned anything about terrorism? I mentioned freedom, I'm a United States Marine, I'm sworn to defend freedom against terrorism foreign and domestic for LIFE.
> 
> You asked a question but you didn't answer my question, I'm still waiting. Do you have an answer?

Click to collapse



My question to you is:

How does Apple affect Android users and Android fanboys in their daily life?
And don't answer things like; 'Oh i'm so fancy cuz i'm an Marine' just answer the question above


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 27, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> My question to you is:
> 
> How does Apple affect Android users and Android fanboys in their daily life?
> And don't answer things like; 'Oh i'm so fancy cuz i'm an Marine' just answer the question above

Click to collapse



Its not a matter of affecting android users, its the multitude of minute ways all around you that it effects all of our lives. As stated in my first post about it, I'm not going to get into the details because the subject is well that is too deep to give your question a simple enough answer for you to understand, I was trying to keep it simple but you keep dragging it along, it seems you lack the perception to understand my point in a worldly sense, its bigger than just one individual, even the extreme greatest of detriments or benefits to ONE individuals' life is nothing compared to even the most minimal of detriments to all of us. It's an ocean with so many ripples that there are not enough words to describe or explain even what is on the surface. Its an effect the encompasses the whole,  what effects the whole effects the individual, indirectly or directly, makes no difference, the effect us there either way. Its more a matter of ethics and morals than it is to possess or use.

My question, what makes you think it doesn't effect an individual if they don't own or use an apple device? Do you understand a global concept?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Sep 27, 2015)

Droidriven said:


> Its not a matter of affecting android users, its the multitude of minute ways all around you that it effects all of our lives. As stated in my first post about it, I'm not going to get into the details because the subject is well that is too deep to give your question a simple enough answer for you to understand, I was trying to keep it simple but you keep dragging it along, it seems you lack the perception to understand my point in a worldly sense, its bigger than just one individual, even the extreme greatest of detriments or benefits to ONE individuals' life is nothing compared to even the most minimal of detriments to all of us. It's an ocean with so many ripples that there are not enough words to describe or explain even what is on the surface. Its an effect the encompasses the whole,  what effects the whole effects the individual, indirectly or directly, makes no difference, the effect us there either way. Its more a matter of ethics and morals than it is to possess or use.
> 
> My question, what makes you think it doesn't effect an individual if they don't own or use an apple device? Do you understand a global concept?

Click to collapse



I don't see the problem indeed.
I'm sure you and others can think really deep and complicated about Apple and daily life but i'm wondering if it's worth to complain so much about Apple.

I'm sure you're complains and experience can be handy for people which are deciding what device to buy but to show all the hate and complains against it is not really needes imo.

Just use Apple or just use Android.
I think Apple is having really nice products for a abnormal price tag.
An iPhone would fit better on a 399€ Price tag instead of a 700-1000 euro price tag.
If all those products had lower price tags than i think they would be loved by more people.
For now it's just a matter of taste when you decide to go with a iPhone ( or other apple products ) .

In the end i prefer LG as my telephone manufacturer ( LG G3 32GB ) and Apple as my Laptop manufacturer ( Macbook Pro 15 ) and PC's/Game PC/Custom built  powered by Windows as my Computer and Apple as my Tablet manufacturer ( iPad Air 2 ).

I prefer Apple for my macbooks and ipads because they are handy and neat with making music and photoshop.
I prefer Android/LG because they are nice with making pictures and customizing the system.
I prefer Windows for my custom built PC because i like to have a game pc which i can extend.

I don't hate any company for making some weird or overpriced products.
Apple is overpriced and it are the people who are making the decision to buy it.
It's a matter of taste


----------



## Kwakzalver (Sep 27, 2015)

Isn't ten posts a bit too much posts before you can reply in a dev topic?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Sep 27, 2015)

Kwakzalver said:


> Isn't ten posts a bit too much posts before you can reply in a dev topic?

Click to collapse



No because you don't even understand this thread! The OP states: Answer a question and THAN ask a question + you shouldn't participate in OT before you hit the 10 post count.

Are you a chocolate factory ?


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 28, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Are you a chocolate factory ?

Click to collapse



No. 

Are you watching the lunar eclipse?


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 28, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> No.
> 
> Are you watching the lunar eclipse?

Click to collapse



Would have... If it wouldn't have been between 4 and 5am...

Umm...how ya doin?

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 28, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> Would have... If it wouldn't have been between 4 and 5am...
> 
> Umm...how ya doin?
> 
> Sent from my Taoshan using XDA

Click to collapse



Bit sleep deprived. 

I did stay up for it  It ended somewhere around 0720 or something, and 0800 is when my alarm goes off, so I just fired up another episode and pulled an all-nighter 

Tea or Coffee?


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 28, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Bit sleep deprived.
> 
> I did stay up for it  It ended somewhere around 0720 or something, and 0800 is when my alarm goes off, so I just fired up another episode and pulled an all-nighter
> 
> Tea or Coffee?

Click to collapse



Definitely coffee! Espresso, no milk no sugar 

Pommes frites, French Fries or Freedom Fries? (I know they allmean the same. Which one do you use?)

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## Bsotre (Sep 28, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> Definitely coffee! Espresso, no milk no sugar
> 
> Pommes frites, French Fries or Freedom Fries? (I know they allmean the same. Which one do you use?)
> 
> Sent from my Taoshan using XDA

Click to collapse



Depends on the country  I would use French Fries

Do or dare?


----------



## Art Vanderlay (Sep 29, 2015)

Bsotre said:


> Depends on the country  I would use French Fries
> 
> Do or dare?

Click to collapse



I assume you mean truth or dare. Dare. 
What does anyone dare me to to?


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Sep 29, 2015)

Art Vanderlay said:


> I assume you mean truth or dare. Dare.
> What does anyone dare me to to?

Click to collapse



Dare  - next time you leave home, don't bring any device phone gadget..

Same..

* Kulle Story, Bro.. *


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Sep 29, 2015)

I will take truth.

I am too young to do anything. 

My question? 

Does anyone have the ballz to leave home without his smartphone?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 30, 2015)

Mokiwipeout said:


> I will take truth.
> 
> I am too young to do anything.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think we all do, but it would be more like forgetting to grab it at home. I've done that before 

What are your thoughts on the two new Nexus phones? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Sep 30, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I think we all do, but it would be more like forgetting to grab it at home. I've done that before
> 
> What are your thoughts on the two new Nexus phones?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Not bad but there are better options available.  Compromised too many features and the price is not competitive. 

Is this is a crappy year to buy a phone ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 30, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Not bad but there are better options available.  Compromised too many features and the price is not competitive.
> 
> Is this is a crappy year to buy a phone ?

Click to collapse



I really think it is. Nothing really exciting out there 

Do you think wireless charging should be standard on all smartphones? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## GreekDragon (Sep 30, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I really think it is. Nothing really exciting out there
> 
> Do you think wireless charging should be standard on all smartphones?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



yes yes, someone with broken usb connector with no knowledge of how to fix it. He/She had to paid a lot of money. So yeah.

Does Google cares about root users?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 30, 2015)

GreekDragon said:


> yes yes, someone with broken usb connector with no knowledge of how to fix it. He/She had to paid a lot of money. So yeah.
> 
> Does Google cares about root users?

Click to collapse



I think they do yes. They support the development community 

Do you think external storage should be standard on every android phone? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## anthonycollins91184 (Sep 30, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I think they do yes. They support the development community
> 
> Do you think external storage should be standard on every android phone?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Yes, I feel that something as dated as micro-sd external storage should be standard as production costs should be minimal and standard fully adopted.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Sep 30, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I think they do yes. They support the development community
> 
> Do you think external storage should be standard on every android phone?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Yes but many companies avoid it to make people buy more internal storage on the devices.

iPad Air 2 or iPad Pro ?


----------



## rahulbarai (Sep 30, 2015)

Why is it said "karma is a b*tch", when no one knows karma's gender?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Sep 30, 2015)

rahulbarai said:


> Why is it said "karma is a b*tch", when no one knows karma's gender?

Click to collapse



A ***** is not always a female, and i assume you mean that males can't be *****es so you are just very ugh...
I can call you a ***** based on your *****-to-women association.

Waiting for the iPad Air 3 or for the iPad Pro ?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 30, 2015)

The same reason people dont answer the question above. 
I pad Pro Probably

Bears or Goats ?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Sep 30, 2015)

karandpr said:


> The same reason people dont answer the question above.
> I pad Pro Probably
> 
> Bears or Goats ?

Click to collapse



Why do you wanna know that? Aren't you just bumping up your post count with such questions? 

I'll answer your question: Goats

And...

iPad Air 2 for free or a Nexus 7 ( 2012 ) edition for free ?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 30, 2015)

I think I have moved well past the 10 post limit. 

Ipad air 2.  

Nexus 5x or moto X play? 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Sep 30, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I think I have moved well past the 10 post limit.
> 
> Ipad air 2.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nexus 6p

I too think I have gone way past the 10 post limit as well 
I have more then you @karandpr lol

When will Android be running the latest Linux kernel version?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 30, 2015)

Never, I guess... Latest Linux is bleeding edge... Difficult to implement in 6 month software cycle... 

Linux or Unix or some other kernel? 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Sep 30, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Never, I guess... Latest Linux is bleeding edge... Difficult to implement in 6 month software cycle...
> 
> Linux or Unix or some other kernel?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Linux

Should I start a company that its sole purpose is to update kernels to the latest?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 30, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Linux
> 
> Should I start a company that its sole purpose is to update kernels to the latest?

Click to collapse



Moot point. If there are no commits for arm branch then it's pointless to upgrade... It's better to join community like opensuse who contribute a lot upstream

Debian or Ubuntu? 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt4321 (Sep 30, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Linux
> 
> Should I start a company that its sole purpose is to update kernels to the latest?

Click to collapse



No. 

Favourite way to cook an egg?


----------



## USBhost (Sep 30, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Moot point. If there are no commits for arm branch then it's pointless to upgrade... It's better to join community like opensuse who contribute a lot upstream
> 
> Debian or Ubuntu?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ubuntu
Hate the UI of Debian 

do you like it?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 30, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Ubuntu
> Hate the UI of Debian
> 
> do you like it?

Click to collapse



Debian works on any and is rock solid. Ui is xfce or older gnome and can be changed. 

Do you think, we will see kubuntu 16.04 after the fallout with Ubuntu ? 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahulbarai (Sep 30, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> A ***** is not always a female, and i assume you mean that males can't be *****es so you are just very ugh...
> I can call you a ***** based on your *****-to-women association.
> 
> Waiting for the iPad Air 3 or for the iPad Pro ?

Click to collapse



Sorry your assumption was completely wrong. Perhaps you took it completely wrong way. My question was "Why karma is called a b*tch?" when no one knows it's gender. Why can't it be called something else, when karma is our deeds, its for evey one irrespective of gender.  Hopefully I am able to make it clear to you now. Have a good day.


----------



## Aenadon (Sep 30, 2015)

matt4321 said:


> No.
> 
> Favourite way to cook an egg?

Click to collapse



Soft! 




karandpr said:


> Debian works on any and is rock solid. Ui is xfce or older gnome and can be changed.
> 
> Do you think, we will see kubuntu 16.04 after the fallout with Ubuntu ?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I guess not.... Let's wait and see



What is love?

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Sep 30, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I think I have moved well past the 10 post limit.
> 
> Ipad air 2.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I mean it looks like your are bumping your whole post count up and up with questions like: 'Bears or Goats ?'




I don't mean the 10 post limit thingy.


rahulbarai said:


> Sorry your assumption was completely wrong. Perhaps you took it completely wrong way. My question was "Why karma is called a b*tch?" when no one knows it's gender. Why can't it be called something else, when karma is our deeds, its for evey one irrespective of gender.  Hopefully I am able to make it clear to you now. Have a good day.

Click to collapse




Oh well it seems ok

Still don't understand you but that might be my lack of good english, my bad probably xD






karandpr said:


> Debian works on any and is rock solid. Ui is xfce or older gnome and can be changed.
> 
> Do you think, we will see kubuntu 16.04 after the fallout with Ubuntu ?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes

Maxthon Browser or Rocket Browser ? ( both the desktop versions ) .


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 30, 2015)

rahulbarai said:


> Sorry your assumption was completely wrong. Perhaps you took it completely wrong way. My question was "Why karma is called a b*tch?" when no one knows it's gender. Why can't it be called something else, when karma is our deeds, its for evey one irrespective of gender.  Hopefully I am able to make it clear to you now. Have a good day.

Click to collapse



These days the insult 'B*tch' is no longer exclusively bound to female gender. Men can be called that, too. 



(Yes, I know the word refers to a female dog. You can call a woman a d*ck, too, even though that one refers to male genitals.) 

I suppose it's a direct result of the equality changes in civilised countries. 



Elya_Dragon said:


> Maxthon Browser or Rocket Browser ? ( both the desktop versions ) .

Click to collapse



Neither, I use Firefox. 

What's at the top of your bucket list? 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Sep 30, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> These days the insult 'B*tch' is no longer exclusively bound to female gender. Men can be called that, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Finding the true love...

Same question


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 1, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Finding the true love...
> 
> Same question

Click to collapse



I want to skydive someday, or find the courage to 

Favorite TV show? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Oct 1, 2015)

kentuckymike said:


> Agree!
> 
> When you get up from bed?

Click to collapse



When the rooster goes ****-a-doodle-doo..

Same

* Kulle Story, Bro.. *


----------



## karandpr (Oct 1, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> I mean it looks like your are bumping your whole post count up and up with questions like: 'Bears or Goats ?'
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Meh. I could care less about my post count. I cant even see it from Tapatalk.



h4rdXc0r3 said:


> When the rooster goes ****-a-doodle-doo..
> 
> Same
> 
> * Kulle Story, Bro.. *

Click to collapse



Whenever I feel like  .Dont really have a sleep schedule. Early when I want to feel productive though.

Lark or Owl ?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Meh. I could care less about my post count. I cant even see it from Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Again a weird question....  

Owl

PS: You can easily see it on Tapatalk as you are a developer you should have know that you can check your own profile.

Australian Nexus 6 or Cuba Nexus 7?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 1, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Again a weird question....
> 
> Owl
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 6. 

P.s : it's a pain to check post count on tapatalk. 

Thoughts about LG v10? 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 1, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nexus 6.
> 
> P.s : it's a pain to check post count on tapatalk.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm wondering how much pain you have by developing stuff since i'm sure Tapatalk profile checking is easier than developing something.

About your question:
It seems crap

New Pixel C a insta-buy?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 2, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> I'm wondering how much pain you have by developing stuff since i'm sure Tapatalk profile checking is easier than developing something.
> 
> About your question:
> It seems crap
> ...

Click to collapse



No, too little money in the bank here.
Favorite Music record labels?



Spoiler



I provide support in Q&A and Kindle Fire HD sections. Xbox:computernerd888. I'm currently applying for Forum Ambassador on there. MCPE:TechGuy341523,R3kTtechMC or r3kt_iSuck3r.


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 2, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Meh. I could care less about my post count. I cant even see it from Tapatalk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes you can, if you tap your own avatar it will take you to your user profile and you'll see your post count and your thanks given/received also.


----------



## karandpr (Oct 2, 2015)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> No, too little money in the bank here.
> Favorite Music record labels?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sony bmg.... 


Droidriven said:


> Yes you can, if you tap your own avatar it will take you to your user profile and you'll see your post count and your thanks given/received also.

Click to collapse



[emoji58] [emoji58] [emoji58] [emoji58] [emoji58] [emoji58] [emoji58] [emoji58] [emoji58] [emoji58] 

Is it fishy that LG announced their new flagship just a day after the nexus announcement? 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 2, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Sony bmg....
> 
> [emoji58] [emoji58] [emoji58] [emoji58] [emoji58] [emoji58] [emoji58] [emoji58] [emoji58] [emoji58]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well yeah.
Something is going on here.
Gaming platforms?


Spoiler



House of Manhattan.


----------



## karandpr (Oct 2, 2015)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Well yeah.
> Something is going on here.
> Gaming platforms?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Usually I play RTS and TBS games so PC....My mobile comes next for tower defense games ....

Recent game you have played on Android ?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 2, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Usually I play RTS and TBS games so PC....My mobile comes next for tower defense games ....
> 
> Recent game you have played on Android ?

Click to collapse



2048 because i was on the go xD

Same question


----------



## karandpr (Oct 2, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> 2048 because i was on the go xD
> 
> Same question

Click to collapse



That level again....(yes it's a game)

Can you bake a cake ?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 2, 2015)

karandpr said:


> That level again....(yes it's a game)
> 
> Can you bake a cake ?

Click to collapse



Nice question 

Yes i can because my mom learned me.

Would you like to test out new operating systems for free?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 2, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Nice question
> 
> Yes i can because my mom learned me.
> 
> Would you like to test out new operating systems for free?

Click to collapse



I used to like that. Every now and then I test some interesting OS like Elementary OS. But then I am back to my Linux Mint 17 and Windows 7. Because they just work.

Are you creating a now Operating System ?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 2, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I used to like that. Every now and then I test some interesting OS like Elementary OS. But then I am back to my Linux Mint 17 and Windows 7. Because they just work.
> 
> Are you creating a now Operating System ?

Click to collapse



I'm not creating an operating system right now, i'm developing a kind of Netflix/Steam cliënt for having a community while browsing and watching music, videos and books.

Would you rather use Windows Mobile with 400MB RAM or Firefox OS with 1.5GB ram ?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 2, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> I'm not creating an operating system right now, i'm developing a kind of Netflix/Steam cliënt for having a community while browsing and watching music, videos and books.
> 
> Would you rather use Windows Mobile with 400MB RAM or Firefox OS with 1.5GB ram ?

Click to collapse



Windows Mobile. App support for FF OS is hopeless :laugh::laugh: .... 

Which operating system do you use for work ?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 2, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Windows Mobile. App support for FF OS is hopeless :laugh::laugh: ....
> 
> Which operating system do you use for work ?

Click to collapse



Mac OS X Yosemite

Same question


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 3, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Mac OS X Yosemite
> 
> Same question

Click to collapse



Windows 8. 

Because I get to use my own laptop, which I also use for gaming. 

Same


----------



## tzzeri (Oct 4, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Windows 8.
> 
> Because I get to use my own laptop, which I also use for gaming.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



None. But the only operating system I normally use is Android on my phone. I rarely have any use for a computer.

Vegemite or chocolate spread?

Sent from my XT1039 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Oct 5, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> None. But the only operating system I normally use is Android on my phone. I rarely have any use for a computer.
> 
> Vegemite or chocolate spread?
> 
> Sent from my XT1039 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Choco spread..

Same..

* Kulle Story, Bro.. *


----------



## karandpr (Oct 6, 2015)

Choco spread...

What should I have for lunch ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 7, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Choco spread...
> 
> 
> 
> What should I have for lunch ?

Click to collapse





Vegemite and cheese sandwich



Anyone missed me?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 7, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Vegemite and cheese sandwich
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone missed me?

Click to collapse



I did miss you.. Mentioned you a couple of times. ... Then I thought, probably the koalas have kidnapped you.... 

Did that happen? 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 8, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I did miss you.. Mentioned you a couple of times. ... Then I thought, probably the koalas have kidnapped you....
> 
> Did that happen?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



They were probably conspiring with the kangaroos. It's happened before. 

Sushi or a Christmas tree? (Randomness, yay!)


----------



## tzzeri (Oct 8, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> They were probably conspiring with the kangaroos. It's happened before.
> 
> Sushi or a Christmas tree? (Randomness, yay!)

Click to collapse



Sushi. 

Sushi or a boat cruise

Sent from my XT1039 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 8, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Sushi.
> 
> Sushi or a boat cruise
> 
> Sent from my XT1039 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



sushi. 

ocean or sea?


----------



## Art Vanderlay (Oct 8, 2015)

kentuckymike said:


> Sea
> 
> Bus or Train?

Click to collapse



Bus.

Who would win, hercules or bruce lee?


----------



## Aenadon (Oct 8, 2015)

Art Vanderlay said:


> Bus.
> 
> Who would win, hercules or bruce lee?

Click to collapse



Chuck Norris.

What's the 1585th decimal of pi?

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## tzzeri (Oct 8, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> Chuck Norris.
> 
> What's the 1585th decimal of pi?
> 
> Sent from my Taoshan using XDA

Click to collapse



http://www.geom.uiuc.edu/~huberty/math5337/groupe/digits.html

Why would you want to know?

Sent from my XT1039 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Hauwertlhaufn (Oct 9, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Why would you want to know?

Click to collapse



Maybe because he is bored.

At which time in your home country are you reading this?


----------



## Aenadon (Oct 9, 2015)

Right now it's 22:00 here (central European time)

Same

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 9, 2015)

It's 22:06 here as of right now.
@GreyLDroid hi fellow european.

Same


----------



## googleygoggles (Oct 10, 2015)

Its 12:33 here


Android Cupcake or Marshmallow?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 10, 2015)

googleygoggles said:


> Its 12:33 here
> 
> 
> Android Cupcake or Marshmallow?
> ...

Click to collapse



Stupid question... 
Marshmallow ofc

Why would someone prefer Android Cupcake ( 1.5 ) over Android Marshmallow ( 6.0 ) ?


----------



## USBhost (Oct 10, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Stupid question...
> Marshmallow ofc
> 
> Why would someone prefer Android Cupcake ( 1.5 ) over Android Marshmallow ( 6.0 ) ?

Click to collapse



Less ram usage 

What was the most cool thing you ever saw


----------



## husam666 (Oct 10, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Less ram usage
> 
> What was the most cool thing you ever saw

Click to collapse



My reflection in the mirror

What are your skills?


----------



## USBhost (Oct 10, 2015)

husam666 said:


> My reflection in the mirror
> 
> What are your skills?

Click to collapse



To hard to say

Yours?


----------



## dawidececk (Oct 11, 2015)

USBhost said:


> To hard to say
> 
> Yours?

Click to collapse



SPAM this thread lol.

Who don't sleeping right now?


----------



## googleygoggles (Oct 11, 2015)

dawidececk said:


> SPAM this thread lol.
> 
> Who don't sleeping right now?

Click to collapse



Me

What is the best way to slice a mango?


----------



## dawidececk (Oct 11, 2015)

googleygoggles said:


> Me
> 
> What is the best way to slice a mango?

Click to collapse



Use Fruit Ninja app for Android.

Whats the answer to life the universe and everything?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 11, 2015)

dawidececk said:


> Use Fruit Ninja app for Android.
> 
> Whats the answer to life the universe and everything?

Click to collapse



42

Whats your favorite cooking show? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## USBhost (Oct 11, 2015)

dawidececk said:


> Use Fruit Ninja app for Android.
> 
> Whats the answer to life the universe and everything?

Click to collapse



41

777?

---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:06 PM ----------




ShapesBlue said:


> 42
> 
> Whats your favorite cooking show?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse





USBhost said:


> 41
> 
> 777?

Click to collapse



none

who posted first?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 11, 2015)

USBhost said:


> 41
> 
> 777?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did 

Why did you question me? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Kenny Bee (Oct 11, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I did
> 
> Why did you question me?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Face Probleam 

Galaxy coming to the world at last 1 day what u can do ?


----------



## .xxx. (Oct 11, 2015)

Kenny Bee said:


> Face Probleam
> 
> Galaxy coming to the world at last 1 day what u can do ?

Click to collapse



Eat it because it is a nice chocolate. [emoji14]

How can a pants pocket be empty and still have something in it?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Oct 11, 2015)

Pocket lint

Are you feeling sleepy? 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## StarTrek1 (Oct 11, 2015)

Wth ??


----------



## USBhost (Oct 11, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Pocket lint
> 
> Are you feeling sleepy?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



A little


StarTrek1 said:


> Wth ??

Click to collapse



is that a question or answer?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 11, 2015)

USBhost said:


> A little
> 
> 
> is that a question or answer?

Click to collapse



Neither. I'm nearly sure that was a post merely to get to 10 posts for that person 

What am I doing up so early on a weekend? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Oct 11, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Neither. I'm nearly sure that was a post merely to get to 10 posts for that person
> 
> What am I doing up so early on a weekend?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Twiddling thumbs...

How will you feel about android once it becomes restrictive and root unfriendly ?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 11, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Twiddling thumbs...
> 
> How will you feel about android once it becomes restrictive and root unfriendly ?

Click to collapse



I would stop using Android maybe...

Same


----------



## dawidececk (Oct 11, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> I would stop using Android maybe...
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I will be using older version.

Its correct to control TV over IR in pub?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 11, 2015)

dawidececk said:


> I will be using older version.
> 
> Its correct to control TV over IR in pub?

Click to collapse



But of course! 

Favorite animal? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## pi1054441227 (Oct 11, 2015)

卧槽这是什么？完全看不懂


----------



## Aenadon (Oct 11, 2015)

pi1054441227 said:


> 卧槽这是什么？完全看不懂

Click to collapse



Uh.... Oui...I guess? (No seriously I can't read that ...)
What does that post mean?


Sent from a device in our universe


----------



## xlife18 (Oct 12, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> Uh.... Oui...I guess? (No seriously I can't read that ...)
> What does that post mean?
> 
> 
> Sent from a device in our universe

Click to collapse



You shall never know! [emoji14]

Why would someone ask that?


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 12, 2015)

pi1054441227 said:


> 卧槽这是什么？完全看不懂

Click to collapse



FML stands for 'F*ck My Life'. Which basically means 'Everything always goes wrong in my life; My life is sh*t.'



xlife18 said:


> You shall never know! [emoji14]
> 
> Why would someone ask that?

Click to collapse



Because not everyone's heard of urban dictionary, I suppose. 

If you could spend the rest of your life in any fictional universe, which would it be? (Universe being defined as 'where the show, film, game or novel is set in', for example the Star Wars universe, Discworld Universe or the Halo universe.)


----------



## karandpr (Oct 12, 2015)

Polar bear cafe universe. I can happily spend my days with cafe mochas and bad puns. 

Same .


----------



## xlife18 (Oct 12, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> FML stands for 'F*ck My Life'. Which basically means 'Everything always goes wrong in my life; My life is sh*t.'
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






karandpr said:


> Polar bear cafe universe. I can happily spend my days with cafe mochas and bad puns.
> 
> Same .

Click to collapse



I would live in Noxus. So I could swing on Darius's axe while I watch draven act like, well, Draaaaaaven! 

Inner beauty or physical one?


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 12, 2015)

xlife18 said:


> I would live in Noxus. So I could swing on Darius's axe while I watch draven act like, well, Draaaaaaven!
> 
> Inner beauty or physical one?

Click to collapse



Inner. Appearance holds very little value for me. 

RPG or FPS?


----------



## Melonslise (Oct 12, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Inner. Appearance holds very little value for me.
> 
> RPG or FPS?

Click to collapse



RPG :laugh:
Gothic <3

apple or android?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 12, 2015)

Melonslise said:


> RPG :laugh:
> Gothic <3
> 
> apple or android?

Click to collapse



Weird question!

Do you mean iOS or Android?


----------



## xlife18 (Oct 13, 2015)

Melonslise said:


> RPG [emoji23]
> Gothic <3
> 
> apple or android?

Click to collapse



Comparing iOS with Android is like Comparing a stupid flashy kid with a sophisticated mature man. Obviously Android.

Nexus or third party device?


----------



## Pipa. (Oct 13, 2015)

xlife18 said:


> Comparing iOS with Android is like Comparing a stupid flashy kid with a sophisticated mature man. Obviously Android.
> 
> Nexus or third party device?

Click to collapse



I like Nexus but in my country doesn't sell it. 

Do you speak Spanish?



PD: Sorry for my bad English. I'm studying but my level is low.


----------



## tzzeri (Oct 13, 2015)

xlife18 said:


> Comparing iOS with Android is like Comparing a stupid flashy kid with a sophisticated mature man. Obviously Android.
> 
> Nexus or third party device?

Click to collapse



3rd party device? What on earth?

Sent from my XT1039 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 13, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> 3rd party device? What on earth?
> 
> Sent from my XT1039 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



nexus no external sd card no removable battery...so Note4 better. 

free airtravel for life or free food for life?


----------



## erriperry (Oct 13, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> nexus no external sd card no removable battery...so Note4 better.
> 
> free airtravel for life or free food for life?

Click to collapse



Free food for life

Unlimited money or you never die?

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## USBhost (Oct 13, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Free food for life
> 
> Unlimited money or you never die?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360

Click to collapse



never die

Who doesn't want to be an immortal


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 13, 2015)

USBhost said:


> never die
> 
> Who doesn't want to be an immortal

Click to collapse



being immortal will make you sad also. watch all your friends die before you. 

seems are the big macs getting smaller bit by bit , anyone else notice that ?


----------



## USBhost (Oct 13, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> being immortal will make you sad also. watch all your friends die before you.
> 
> seems are the big macs getting smaller bit by bit , anyone else notice that ?

Click to collapse



True.. But if ones strong and can accept the gift that she/he was given that's when they become the light.
Example ABC Forever that show had such a happy essence that made you embrace life more.

Yep its called budget cuts lol

Have you seen Forever?


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 13, 2015)

USBhost said:


> True.. But if ones strong and can accept the gift that she/he was given that's when they become the light.
> Example ABC Forever that show had such a happy essence that made you embrace life more.
> 
> Yep its called budget cuts lol
> ...

Click to collapse



i have not seen Forever. 

what if you lived forever but overtime you had accidents and you lost an arm..then a foot..then another arm..then another foot...and you never died in end.....hypothetically if you were immortal?


----------



## USBhost (Oct 13, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> i have not seen Forever.
> 
> what if you lived forever but overtime you had accidents and you lost an arm..then a foot..then another arm..then another foot...and you never died in end.....hypothetically if you were immortal?

Click to collapse



Automail!

From what reference


----------



## karandpr (Oct 13, 2015)

Full metal alchemist 

Favourite Greek hero? 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## les_paradox (Oct 13, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Full metal alchemist
> 
> Favourite Greek hero?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Gyros

Favourite TV Show?


----------



## Pipa. (Oct 13, 2015)

les_paradox said:


> Gyros
> 
> Favourite TV Show?

Click to collapse



Big Brother.

What is your favourite football team?


----------



## les_paradox (Oct 13, 2015)

Pipa. said:


> Big Brother.
> 
> What is your favourite football team?

Click to collapse



Hm, its difficult. As a child it was Bayern Munich but now, i dont like football that much so i dont have a favourite Football team... haha my english is so ****ing bad xD

Favourite fruit?


----------



## xlife18 (Oct 13, 2015)

les_paradox said:


> Hm, its difficult. As a child it was Bayern Munich but now, i dont like football that much so i dont have a favourite Football team... haha my english is so ****ing bad xD
> 
> Favourite fruit?

Click to collapse



iEat Apple (the real one)
Psst: your English is not that bad.

Go for a girl you have a crush on or give a chance to the one who likes you instead?


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 13, 2015)

les_paradox said:


> Hm, its difficult. As a child it was Bayern Munich but now, i dont like football that much so i dont have a favourite Football team... haha my english is so ****ing bad xD

Click to collapse



Your English is better than that of most native speakers around here...... 



xlife18 said:


> Go for a girl you have a crush on or give a chance to the one who likes you instead?

Click to collapse



Neither. Not my thing. 

Worst film ever made?


----------



## Aenadon (Oct 13, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Your English is better than that of most native speakers around here......
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Super Mario movie with real actors....it was really horrible

Best film ever made?

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## les_paradox (Oct 13, 2015)

thank you guys  that's weird, because my english was in school very bad  maybe it's good to watch tvseries in english xD




GreyLDroid said:


> The Super Mario movie with real actors....it was really horrible
> 
> Best film ever made?
> 
> Sent from my Taoshan using XDA

Click to collapse



there a lot of great movies in this world but when i have to choose one i would say schindlers list or pulp fiction..

Best series ever made?


----------



## yzak58 (Oct 13, 2015)

les_paradox said:


> thank you guys  that's weird, because my english was in school very bad  maybe it's good to watch tvseries in english xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fawlty Towers

Your favorite Stand-up Comedian?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 13, 2015)

yzak58 said:


> Fawlty Towers
> 
> Your favorite Stand-up Comedian?

Click to collapse



Thomas Acda

Same


----------



## Pipa. (Oct 13, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Thomas Acda
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I don't know English stand up people but, in Spanish, I like Fernando Sanjiao but there are a lot of funny people. 

Where do you live: House or apartment?


----------



## les_paradox (Oct 13, 2015)

Pipa. said:


> I don't know English stand up people but, in Spanish, I like Fernando Sanjiao but there are a lot of funny people.
> 
> Where do you live: House or apartment?

Click to collapse



there are many funny people with a really good sense of humor...


apartment!

Whats your Job?


----------



## Pipa. (Oct 13, 2015)

les_paradox said:


> there are many funny people with a really good sense of humor...
> 
> 
> apartment!
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure, but I don't understand the English very well haha.

I'm Administrative Assistant. 

What do you prefer: Car or motorbike?


----------



## les_paradox (Oct 13, 2015)

Pipa. said:


> Sure, but I don't understand the English very well haha.
> 
> I'm Administrative Assistant.
> 
> What do you prefer: Car or motorbike?

Click to collapse



i have problems with some phrases or wordplay...

definitely car!

Favourite kind of music?


----------



## xlife18 (Oct 13, 2015)

les_paradox said:


> i have problems with some phrases or wordplay...
> 
> definitely car!
> 
> Favourite kind of music?

Click to collapse



You are right, watching English content is indeed helpful. I myself am not a native speaker and I learned next to nothing as far as practical English goes back in school. But now I can speak it better than my cousins who reside in the US. All thanks to English video games and cartoons.

Alternative Rock and Electronic

Do you believe education to be absolutely necessary for being successful and earning big?


----------



## USBhost (Oct 13, 2015)

xlife18 said:


> You are right, watching English content is indeed helpful. I myself am not a native speaker and I learned next to nothing as far as practical English goes back in school. But now I can speak it better than my cousins who reside in the US. All thanks to English video games and cartoons.
> 
> Alternative Rock and Electronic
> 
> Do you believe education to be absolutely necessary for being successful and earning big?

Click to collapse



Basically yes but there's always exceptions

Favorite plant?


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 13, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Basically yes but there's always exceptions
> 
> Favorite plant?

Click to collapse



Orchid. 

Favourite animal? 



les_paradox said:


> thank you guys  that's weird, because my english was in school very bad  maybe it's good to watch tvseries in english xD

Click to collapse



That's actually how I learned English.  I grew up watching the BBC, and I still only watch telly and films with English subtitles or without subtitles altogether. The advantage of using English subtitles is that you stop reading in your own language, and start listening to what's being said. That way you learn how sentences are constructed. (how I learned German, too: from watching ARD, SAT1 and ZDF.)


----------



## USBhost (Oct 13, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Orchid.
> 
> Favourite animal?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wolf

Favorite furniture?


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 13, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Wolf
> 
> Favorite furniture?

Click to collapse



Does a laptop count as furniture....? 

Well? Does it?


----------



## Si1kIfY (Oct 14, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Does a laptop count as furniture....?

Click to collapse



I guess you could sit on it?

What is your favourite thing to draw


----------



## xlife18 (Oct 14, 2015)

Si1kIfY said:


> I guess you could sit on it?
> 
> What is your favourite thing to draw

Click to collapse



How do you know that "what" is my favorite thing to draw? What sorcery is this?

Why is 2+2 = 4? Why isn't it 22?


----------



## Art Vanderlay (Oct 14, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Does a laptop count as furniture....?
> 
> Well? Does it?

Click to collapse



The laptop is using you for furniture!

---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------




xlife18 said:


> How do you know that "what" is my favorite thing to draw? What sorcery is this?
> 
> Why is 2+2 = 4? Why isn't it 22?

Click to collapse



Because then we will live in bizzaro world. Up is down, black is white, good is bad etc.

Favourite 90s sitcom?


----------



## les_paradox (Oct 14, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> That's actually how I learned English.  I grew up watching the BBC, and I still only watch telly and films with English subtitles or without subtitles altogether. The advantage of using English subtitles is that you stop reading in your own language, and start listening to what's being said. That way you learn how sentences are constructed. (how I learned German, too: from watching ARD, SAT1 and ZDF.)

Click to collapse



Exactly the way i'm watching series sometimes, because BrBa for example i only watched in german. Was a little bit too difficult but i think i watch it in english the next time.  Oh, deutsch gelernt durch ARD und co? hehe wobei Deutsch und Niederländisch sich ja relativ ähneln teilweise



Art Vanderlay said:


> Favourite 90s sitcom?

Click to collapse



definitely Family Matters. My first thought was King of Queens but it started in 1998 so its not really 90s



Favourite Cornflakes?


----------



## tzzeri (Oct 14, 2015)

les_paradox said:


> Exactly the way i'm watching series sometimes, because BrBa for example i only watched in german. Was a little bit too difficult but i think i watch it in english the next time.  Oh, deutsch gelernt durch ARD und co? hehe wobei Deutsch und Niederländisch sich ja relativ ähneln teilweise
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cornflakes.

Favourite blueberries?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 15, 2015)

Art Vanderlay said:


> The laptop is using you for furniture!

Click to collapse



That wouldn't surprise me at all... :laugh:



Si1kIfY said:


> I guess you could sit on it?

Click to collapse



My cat certainly does.



les_paradox said:


> Exactly the way i'm watching series sometimes, because BrBa for example i only watched in german. Was a little bit too difficult but i think i watch it in english the next time.  Oh, deutsch gelernt durch ARD und co? hehe wobei Deutsch und Niederländisch sich ja relativ ähneln teilweise

Click to collapse



Dutch is derived from German, so yes. But there's still a significant difference. A lot of Dutch citizens barely speak a word German. (For instance on the train yesterday the staff had no idea what the word for station was. The fact that the train they were on literally said 'Berlin Hauptbahnhof' on the side made that all the more ridiculous...) 

Und ich wohne an die grenze. Deutschland ist nur 4 Minuten von mein Haus, die Sprache lernen ist doch selbstverständlich...  (Still not exactly stellar at it, but more than fluent enough to manage. Just don't ask me for that horrid Artikel list.. :laugh: )



tzzeri said:


> Favourite blueberries?

Click to collapse



There are different kinds of blueberry? Why do I not know about this?! 

What kinds of blueberries are there?


----------



## Aenadon (Oct 15, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> That wouldn't surprise me at all... :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Der die das dem der des den denen...?  (I'm not german btw, neither do I live there)

There are:
Blueberries and Blaubeeren. I remember someone also said they like "dei mirtilli"... So yeah.

Favorite country? (Not your own)

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 15, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> Der die das dem der des den denen...?  (I'm not german btw, neither do I live there)
> 
> There are:
> Blueberries and Blaubeeren. I remember someone also said they like "dei mirtilli"... So yeah.
> ...

Click to collapse



Blueberries and Blaubeeren, Isn't that the exact same thing? :laugh:

Yep, those. Always gave me a headache, and every German I've spoken to says none of them actually bother to adhere to them.. :laugh: 

Haha, I can see that; I do know where Austria lies, thank you.  That actually happens to be my favourite country.  I spend nearly all my holidays there.  (Still need to pick a place to go next year. Suggestions?)

Favourite city?


----------



## xlife18 (Oct 15, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Blueberries and Blaubeeren, Isn't that the exact same thing? [emoji23]
> 
> Yep, those. Always gave me a headache, and every German I've spoken to says none of them actually bother to adhere to them.. [emoji23]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Chicago

Stay home Friday night or party with friends? (Do not choose the second one just because it sounds cooler)


----------



## USBhost (Oct 15, 2015)

xlife18 said:


> Chicago
> 
> Stay home Friday night or party with friends? (Do not choose the second one just because it sounds cooler)

Click to collapse



Stay home and watch anime or play games

am I from the future?


----------



## xlife18 (Oct 15, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Stay home and watch anime or play games
> 
> am I from the future?

Click to collapse



No, Ive been playing with USBs ever since I was a toddler [emoji14]

Poultry or sea food?


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 15, 2015)

xlife18 said:


> No, Ive been playing with USBs ever since I was a toddler [emoji14]
> 
> Poultry or sea food?

Click to collapse



Poultry. I've got a severe fish allergy. (Of the '****, someone call an ambulance' variety.)

Tomato soup or chicken soup?


----------



## eko91 (Oct 16, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Poultry. I've got a severe fish allergy. (Of the '****, someone call an ambulance' variety.)
> 
> Tomato soup or chicken soup?

Click to collapse



Tomato soup! 


Chocolate or sour candy?


----------



## xlife18 (Oct 16, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Poultry. I've got a severe fish allergy. (Of the '****, someone call an ambulance' variety.)
> 
> Tomato soup or chicken soup?

Click to collapse



Sedlyfe. Fish IMHO is one of the most delicious meats to walk the face of... Wait... Swim the face of ocean.

Chicken all the way, leave the tomatoes for ketchup. 

Tea or coffee?


----------



## tzzeri (Oct 16, 2015)

xlife18 said:


> Sedlyfe. Fish IMHO is one of the most delicious meats to walk the face of... Wait... Swim the face of ocean.
> 
> Chicken all the way, leave the tomatoes for ketchup.
> 
> Tea or coffee?

Click to collapse



If I'm tired, coffee. If I just want a hot drink, then tea

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 PM ----------

Ketchup or mustard

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## erriperry (Oct 16, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> If I'm tired, coffee. If I just want a hot drink, then tea
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ketchup

Is the Moto G (3rd gen) getting marshmallow?

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## xlife18 (Oct 16, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Ketchup
> 
> Is the Moto G (3rd gen) getting marshmallow?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360

Click to collapse



Nope, he has been diagnosed with diabetes lol. On a more serious note, you could probably check Motorola's site 

Favorite YouTuber ?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 16, 2015)

xlife18 said:


> Nope, he has been diagnosed with diabetes lol. On a more serious note, you could probably check Motorola's site
> 
> Favorite YouTuber ?

Click to collapse



Phonedog

Chromebase or Chromebox ?


----------



## yzak58 (Oct 16, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Phonedog
> 
> Chromebase or Chromebox ?

Click to collapse



Chromebox

do you own any Apple device?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 16, 2015)

yzak58 said:


> Chromebox
> 
> do you own any Apple device?

Click to collapse



Yes a iPhone 64GB, a iPod Touch 64GB and soon the iPad Air 3 128GB 

Same question


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 16, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Yes a iPhone 64GB, a iPod Touch 64GB and soon the iPad Air 3 128GB
> 
> Same question

Click to collapse



Hell no I can't stand apple 

How many android devices do you own? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 16, 2015)

a couple

same


----------



## xlife18 (Oct 16, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> a couple
> 
> same

Click to collapse



4 devices. 3 Phones and 1 tablet.

Do you agree most people buy iPhone just because others are buying it? Basically to show off?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 17, 2015)

xlife18 said:


> 4 devices. 3 Phones and 1 tablet.
> 
> Do you agree most people buy iPhone just because others are buying it? Basically to show off?

Click to collapse



I agree 100% with that statement. People don't even bother to do any type of comparison 

What is about the right size for a living room TV? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Oct 17, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I agree 100% with that statement. People don't even bother to do any type of comparison
> 
> What is about the right size for a living room TV?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Depends on the living Room... It could go from 42 - 102" ....

Do you think Lenovo will cut off Moto E lineup ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 17, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Depends on the living Room... It could go from 42 - 102" ....
> 
> Do you think Lenovo will cut off Moto E lineup ?

Click to collapse



Correct.... But my question was or should of been this

What size is perfect for a TV in the living room in your opinion? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Oct 18, 2015)

I would say 56"... 

Last movie you watched? 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Oct 18, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I would say 56"...
> 
> Last movie you watched?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



harlock space pirate
It was awesome!!!

did you watch it?


----------



## Aenadon (Oct 18, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Blueberries and Blaubeeren, Isn't that the exact same thing? :laugh:
> 
> Yep, those. Always gave me a headache, and every German I've spoken to says none of them actually bother to adhere to them.. :laugh:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hehe... Forgot about my signature, writing from my phone 

Well, I don't know what you'd like to do. If you want sightseeing, go for the cities like Vienna, Salzburg or Innsbruck, if you like skiing, there are lots of beautiful regions! So it's your choice...(for more "advice" just PM me )





USBhost said:


> harlock space pirate
> It was awesome!!!
> 
> did you watch it?

Click to collapse



No, I don't watch anime

Would you rather eat the same dish every day or only be able to watch the same movie every day?

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 18, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> Hehe... Forgot about my signature, writing from my phone
> 
> Well, I don't know what you'd like to do. If you want sightseeing, go for the cities like Vienna, Salzburg or Innsbruck, if you like skiing, there are lots of beautiful regions! So it's your choice...(for more "advice" just PM me )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I already eat bread every day (yes, for dinner), so I'll take the first option. 

I'm a landscape photographer, so that should give you an idea  I've been to Vienna twice (absolutely beautiful city), Salzburg 4 times and Innsbruck more times than I can count.  I absolutely suck at skiing though... :laugh: Spend two weeks in Velden (am Wörthersee) this summer, thinking of the area around Graz for next summer. Might also do a week around Salzburg on the way back, not sure on that yet. 

Rain or sunshine?


----------



## xlife18 (Oct 18, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> I already eat bread every day (yes, for dinner), so I'll take the first option.
> 
> I'm a landscape photographer, so that should give you an idea  I've been to Vienna twice (absolutely beautiful city), Salzburg 4 times and Innsbruck more times than I can count.  I absolutely suck at skiing though... [emoji23] Spend two weeks in Velden (am Wörthersee) this summer, thinking of the area around Graz for next summer. Might also do a week around Salzburg on the way back, not sure on that yet.
> 
> Rain or sunshine?

Click to collapse



Rain, makes everything feel so calm and peaceful. 

Same.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 18, 2015)

xlife18 said:


> Rain, makes everything feel so calm and peaceful.
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



Both. Love sunshine but I love the rain also 

What's your favorite thing to do on a Sunday? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Raptorteeth (Oct 18, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Both. Love sunshine but I love the rain also
> 
> What's your favorite thing to do on a Sunday?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



To go to the woods.

Which neurotransmitter would you rather lose if you had to choose; Serotonin or dopamine?


----------



## dawidececk (Oct 19, 2015)

Raptorteeth said:


> To go to the woods.
> 
> Which neurotransmitter would you rather lose if you had to choose; Serotonin or dopamine?

Click to collapse



Dopamine ?

Would you rather eat s*** tastes like chocolate, or..
..eat chocolate that tastes like s***? ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 19, 2015)

dawidececk said:


> Dopamine ?
> 
> Would you rather eat s*** tastes like chocolate, or..
> ..eat chocolate that tastes like s***? ?

Click to collapse



Neither. That's a really odd question

Dark chocolate or milk chocolate? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## tzzeri (Oct 19, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Neither. That's a really odd question
> 
> Dark chocolate or milk chocolate?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Milk definitely.

White chocolate or brown?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xlife18 (Oct 19, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Milk definitely.
> 
> White chocolate or brown?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



"We accept all major chocolates" - Tongue

Do a boring, high paying job or interesting but low paying one?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 20, 2015)

xlife18 said:


> "We accept all major chocolates" - Tongue
> 
> Do a boring, high paying job or interesting but low paying one?

Click to collapse



Boring ,high paying job . 

Use a stable but old tech or unstable but cutting edge tech ?


----------



## buzz71 (Oct 20, 2015)

*zeligapd XZPAD970H3G*

hello does it works fine with an hamlet exagerate zeligpad XZPAD970H3G? i use this tablet for skype, to surf in web, play a video, and i must use 3g connection and webcam..please let me know and sorry for my (bad) english.
thank you...


----------



## tzzeri (Oct 20, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Boring ,high paying job .
> 
> Use a stable but old tech or unstable but cutting edge tech ?

Click to collapse



Well, I'm using cm13 unofficial first build for moto g; if that counts as unstable cutting edge. The truth is, the only problem I'm having is the camera not working.

Same



Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xlife18 (Oct 21, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Well, I'm using cm13 unofficial first build for moto g; if that counts as unstable cutting edge. The truth is, the only problem I'm having is the camera not working.
> 
> Same
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stable but old. Still on lollipop even though I have 3 Nexus devices. 

You have a incurable disease which is really affecting your quality of life. Would you rather suicide or learn to live with it?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 21, 2015)

xlife18 said:


> Stable but old. Still on lollipop even though I have 3 Nexus devices.
> 
> You have a incurable disease which is really affecting your quality of life. Would you rather suicide or learn to live with it?

Click to collapse



Definitely learn to live with it

What's your favorite holiday besides Christmas? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## tzzeri (Oct 21, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Definitely learn to live with it
> 
> What's your favorite holiday besides Christmas?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Purim

Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xlife18 (Oct 21, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Definitely learn to live with it
> 
> What's your favorite holiday besides Christmas?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Eid. Yep, I am a Muslim. 

Is YouTubing a good carrier?


----------



## tzzeri (Oct 21, 2015)

xlife18 said:


> Eid. Yep, I am a Muslim.
> 
> Is YouTubing a good carrier?

Click to collapse



As if evident from your country. Any non-Muslims in Pakistan?

YouTube's not a carrier

Q. What religion do you belong to?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## joycerhaslett (Oct 21, 2015)

I am Hindu.

Do you believe in God existence?


----------



## tzzeri (Oct 21, 2015)

joycerhaslett said:


> I am Hindu.
> 
> Do you believe in God existence?

Click to collapse



Yes, I'm Jewish

Oneplus 2 or moto x (pure edition/style)

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Oct 21, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Yes, I'm Jewish
> 
> Oneplus 2 or moto x (pure edition/style)
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The 1+2 of course
What would you do if you were forced to code?


Spoiler



AND HIS NAME IS JOHN CENA


----------



## tzzeri (Oct 21, 2015)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> The 1+2 of course
> What would you do if you were forced to code?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have no idea who that is, but I assume I'd code if I was forced to.

Anyone understand the question?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 21, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> I have no idea who that is, but I assume I'd code if I was forced to.
> 
> Anyone understand the question?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yea I understand the question. Coding isn't easy that's for sure. 

Would you rather have a job that's physically tough or a job that pays well? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## gnomified (Oct 21, 2015)

whats the meaning of life?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 21, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Yea I understand the question. Coding isn't easy that's for sure.
> 
> Would you rather have a job that's physically tough or a job that pays well?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Thats not really an option ....Job that pays well....On top of that I don't have physique for physically tough job...



gnomified said:


> whats the meaning of life?

Click to collapse



Deal with it until you die.

Honorable enemy or dishonorable friend ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Thats not really an option ....Job that pays well....On top of that I don't have physique for physically tough job...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Honorable enemy 

Do you think time travel will ever be a reality? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Oct 21, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Honorable enemy
> 
> Do you think time travel will ever be a reality?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



It might actually be a reality. But not really accessible to common citizens

Do you believe in existence of fictitious organizations like Illuminati ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> It might actually be a reality. But not really accessible to common citizens
> 
> Do you believe in existence of fictitious organizations like Illuminati ?

Click to collapse



Absolutely 

Who do you think is the biggest threat to the world? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## tzzeri (Oct 21, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Absolutely
> 
> Who do you think is the biggest threat to the world?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Obama, because he's pretty much giving the green light to Iran to make nuclear bombs. Or the answer should probably be Iran.

Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vinay (Oct 22, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Obama, because he's pretty much giving the green light to Iran to make nuclear bombs. Or the answer should probably be Iran.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Me


Same


----------



## tzzeri (Oct 22, 2015)

vinay said:


> Me
> 
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Vinay
(Should I be so gullible?)

Should I leave this thread and never come back as it's a waste of time?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Oct 22, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Vinay
> (Should I be so gullible?)
> 
> Should I leave this thread and never come back as it's a waste of time?
> ...

Click to collapse



You can do that.  Many of older guys are not here like androidfreak70 .  Jesse is also missing. In the end it's your decision.

What will you be having for lunch ?


----------



## vinay (Oct 22, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Vinay
> (Should I be so gullible?)
> 
> Should I leave this thread and never come back as it's a waste of time?
> ...

Click to collapse



yes, this thread waste a lot,s of time of life but it does not matter if you are bored or have nothing to do.


kali linux 2.0 or black arch


----------



## USBhost (Oct 22, 2015)

karandpr said:


> You can do that.  Many of older guys are not here like androidfreak70 .  Jesse is also missing. In the end it's your decision.
> 
> What will you be having for lunch ?

Click to collapse



I will never leave until I go

Whatever I feel like

kali linux nevertryed black arch

Was Back to the Future day awesome for you?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 22, 2015)

USBhost said:


> I will never leave until I go
> 
> Whatever I feel like
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NO HOVERBOARDS !!

Self tying shoes or Hoverboards ?


----------



## Aenadon (Oct 22, 2015)

karandpr said:


> NO HOVERBOARDS !!
> 
> Self tying shoes or Hoverboards ?

Click to collapse



Hoverboards...but because hoverboards are still a semi-fiction, I'd be grateful for self-tying shoes :3

Have you bought a flying car yet?

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## mr.wrwr (Oct 23, 2015)

What will you be having for lunch ?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sandwich lol
> 
> how come this thread become that fun?

Click to collapse


----------



## Hamiltonite (Oct 23, 2015)

mr.wrwr said:


> Sandwich lol
> 
> how come this thread become that fun?

Click to collapse



Cause we are awesome

What phone are you using?


----------



## USBhost (Oct 23, 2015)

Hamiltonite said:


> Cause we are awesome
> 
> What phone are you using?

Click to collapse



note 3

same?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Oct 23, 2015)

Nexus 5 

What's your ideal phone, even ones you may have had previously? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## amd206 (Oct 24, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Nexus 5
> 
> What's your ideal phone, even ones you may have had previously?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



It would be the LG G4 ( BEST MANUAL CAMERA EVER)

why does the universe constantly expand?


----------



## Aenadon (Oct 24, 2015)

Because Chuck Norris does not have enough space within our universe and so the universe must expand.

What's that strange-looking thing on your desk?

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## karandpr (Oct 26, 2015)

A water hose...

Why do I have a water hose ?


----------



## xlife18 (Oct 26, 2015)

karandpr said:


> A water hose...
> 
> Why do I have a water hose ?

Click to collapse



You don't, the hose have you!

Water cooling or air?


----------



## pipedxda (Oct 27, 2015)

xlife18 said:


> You don't, the hose have you!
> 
> Water cooling or air?

Click to collapse



Water.

Original VW Beetle or New Beetle?


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 28, 2015)

pipedxda said:


> Water.
> 
> Original VW Beetle or New Beetle?

Click to collapse



original beetle. 

cloak or dagger?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 28, 2015)

Cloak. 

Sword or Dagger ?


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (Oct 28, 2015)

Sword.

Sunny leone or sasha grey ?


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 29, 2015)

XxSTOMPERxX said:


> Sword.
> 
> Sunny leone or sasha grey ?

Click to collapse



Who? I'm assuming they're people...?  

What are your Halloween plans?


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Oct 29, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Who? I'm assuming they're people...?
> 
> What are your Halloween plans?

Click to collapse



RosBot.

Same

* Kulle Story, Bro.. *


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 29, 2015)

none.  i don't celebrate Halloween. 

Kubrick or Spielberg?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 30, 2015)

Spielberg

Arthur Clarke or Isaac Asimov ?


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 31, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Spielberg
> 
> Arthur Clarke or Isaac Asimov ?

Click to collapse



now thats a good question... i'd say isaac Asimov only because i read almost all his books. but its close. both are good. 

go in a car  or motorbike at 300km/h?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 31, 2015)

A car. I doubt I can handle a motorbike @ 300km/h

Favorite book ?


----------



## USBhost (Oct 31, 2015)

karandpr said:


> A car. I doubt I can handle a motorbike @ 300km/h
> 
> Favorite book ?

Click to collapse



none don't like reading 

what do you think of YouTube red?


----------



## erimik (Oct 31, 2015)

Skellyyy said:


> So basically, I've seen this on multiple forums before and hadn't seen it done on XDA yet, so I thought I would start it.
> 
> It's simple, you answer the question to the previous post, then ask your own question. The question can be about anything you want. I'll get it off to a start...
> 
> Why is the sky blue?

Click to collapse



actually its not blue,just because of the reflection of the sun


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 31, 2015)

USBhost said:


> none don't like reading
> 
> what do you think of YouTube red?

Click to collapse



It's fantastic, i'm waiting for it's european release.
I hate ads and i hate adblockers too, and it feels good to pay for things.
+ you will get Google Play Music for free ( I'm already subscribed on Spotify and Apple Music though ).

Same question


----------



## tzzeri (Oct 31, 2015)

USBhost said:


> none don't like reading
> 
> what do you think of YouTube red?

Click to collapse



I'm not wasting my money on it.

Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Nov 1, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> I'm not wasting my money on it.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It's totally not wasting your money, alot people on the web complain about the new red subscription but they are so egoistic, those people have no good mentality unless you cannot afford it of course.
But i think you shouldn't watch youtube content without paying for it, unless you don't have an adblocker than the ads will be their revenue.

I hate ads just as most as other hardcore web surfers but i do not adblock them unless they are popups or unneccsairy ads.

Just think before you use.
It's a crime in my opinion.

Back to the topic:
What are your thoughts about Youtube Red?


----------



## USBhost (Nov 1, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> It's totally not wasting your money, alot people on the web complain about the new red subscription but they are so egoistic, those people have no good mentality unless you cannot afford it of course.
> But i think you shouldn't watch youtube content without paying for it, unless you don't have an adblocker than the ads will be their revenue.
> 
> I hate ads just as most as other hardcore web surfers but i do not adblock them unless they are popups or unneccsairy ads.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm neutral about it
the good and the bad cancel each other out
I may end up getting it because I'm a heavy YouTube user 
and don't like ads!! the attached image is just my phone not included my computer or tablet.

I'm I a heavy user?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Nov 1, 2015)

USBhost said:


> I'm neutral about it
> the good and the bad cancel each other out
> I may end up getting it because I'm a heavy YouTube user
> and don't like ads!! the attached image is just my phone not included my computer or tablet.
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh yes you are.


÷×÷×÷×=÷=÷
What are you mainly watching on Youtube?
I don't need to know exact details or links but i mean are you mainly watching Gaming ooor... Music Videos or Comedy videos? Or something else?


----------



## tzzeri (Nov 1, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> It's fantastic, i'm waiting for it's european release.
> I hate ads and i hate adblockers too, and it feels good to pay for things.
> + you will get Google Play Music for free ( I'm already subscribed on Spotify and Apple Music though ).
> 
> Same question

Click to collapse



It feels good to pay for things? Really?
And i don't really listen to music, it's more worth it to use Google opinion rewards
to get the few albums I want.






Elya_Dragon said:


> It's totally not wasting your money, alot people on the web complain about the new red subscription but they are so egoistic, those people have no good mentality unless you cannot afford it of course.
> But i think you shouldn't watch youtube content without paying for it, unless you don't have an adblocker than the ads will be their revenue.
> 
> I hate ads just as most as other hardcore web surfers but i do not adblock them unless they are popups or unneccsairy ads.
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a good option for those who want it, but I don't want to pay for it when I don't care for it that much. Nothing got to do with ego.

I'm not using an adblocker, but I don't see the problem with one unless it's against YouTube's terms and conditions or the law.

Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## USBhost (Nov 1, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Oh yes you are.
> 
> 
> ÷×÷×÷×=÷=÷
> ...

Click to collapse



AMVs I watch a lot of those.
Anime and abridgedes 
Gaming 
Comedy as honest trailers, everything wrong with, and how it should have ended.

yours


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Nov 1, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> It feels good to pay for things? Really?
> And i don't really listen to music, it's more worth it to use Google opinion rewards
> to get the few albums I want.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes for me it feels like supporting someone.
The money dream is a good motivation for alot Youtubers to investing more time and joy in their videos which makes them earn money to make more and better videos.

I don't worry so much for the big youtubers with millions of subscribers but more on the new channels which gets bettee chancs with the new program.

To answer @USBhost 's question:
I mostly watch it for music and unboxing videos of tech and tech device reviews.

Same


----------



## alzz (Nov 1, 2015)

Big peanuts are still peanuts :laugh:


----------



## GreekDragon (Nov 1, 2015)

alzz said:


> Big peanuts are still peanuts :laugh:

Click to collapse




Big Peanuts doing wikiwikiwikiwikiwikiwikiwiki

What based rom you looking for?(AOSP,AOKP etc.)


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Nov 1, 2015)

Stock Based. Sony's roms are fast enough. 

What am I even doing?


----------



## tzzeri (Nov 1, 2015)

GreekDragon said:


> Big Peanuts doing wikiwikiwikiwikiwikiwikiwiki
> 
> What based rom you looking for?(AOSP,AOKP etc.)

Click to collapse



Lol. Aosp based of course. Any Android ROM is based on aosp, or else it wouldn't be Android.
I use cm13.




Mokiwipeout said:


> Stock Based. Sony's roms are fast enough.
> 
> What am I even doing?

Click to collapse



Nothing.

Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 1, 2015)

Neither. 

There's truly no need to be mean. 

Why are people mean to others? Is it just to get a rise out of them? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## GreekDragon (Nov 2, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Do you think windows phone will become open source?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well no... if Microsoft make their OS open- source a lot of stuff would happens just like on Android. But....No.

Horror movie with blood or psychology movie?

Ντε καψω την Μπουφαν Ρε μέσω tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Nov 2, 2015)

GreekDragon said:


> Well no... if Microsoft make their OS open- source a lot of stuff would happens just like on Android. But....No.
> 
> Horror movie with blood or psychology movie?
> 
> Ντε καψω την Μπουφαν Ρε μέσω tapatalk

Click to collapse



If I had to choose, then I'd go with phycology movie. But I wouldn't pay attention to a thing 

Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 2, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> If I had to choose, then I'd go with phycology movie. But I wouldn't pay attention to a thing
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



psychological thriller maybe 

banned movie or cartoon?


----------



## alzz (Nov 2, 2015)

Why do people not the default app signatures?


----------



## GreekDragon (Nov 2, 2015)

alzz said:


> Why do people not the default app signatures?

Click to collapse



You mean why we use custom signature here on XDA or tapatalk? if so... i like to use modified signature here and same on tapatalk

Aliens or Demons or Ghouls?


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 2, 2015)

GreekDragon said:


> You mean why we use custom signature here on XDA or tapatalk? if so... i like to use modified signature here and same on tapatalk
> 
> Aliens or Demons or Ghouls?

Click to collapse



Aliens _and_ Demons. (Brain just derped out, I didn't read 'aliens' the first time. Heh, now there's a weird spectrum... Although, I suppose, in a way..... Ahem, getting off topic.) Ghouls are boring. 

Voodoo Zombies or Virus Zombies?


----------



## tzzeri (Nov 2, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Aliens _and_ Demons. (Brain just derped out, I didn't read 'aliens' the first time. Heh, now there's a weird spectrum... Although, I suppose, in a way..... Ahem, getting off topic.) Ghouls are boring.
> 
> Voodoo Zombies or Virus Zombies?

Click to collapse



Neither. I live in the real world

It's good to see this thread was cleaned a bit.

Why did Google decide to make marshmallow 6.0 when it's quite similar? Look at ics to kk, all 4.x (holo), so material design should just be 5.x

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Nov 3, 2015)

Because Android Pay.

OnePlus One 2 or Moto X Pure ?


----------



## USBhost (Nov 3, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Because Android Pay.
> 
> OnePlus One 2 or Moto X Pure ?

Click to collapse



Nexus 6p 128gb

Any new anime you would recommend?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 3, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Nexus 6p 128gb
> 
> Any new anime you would recommend?

Click to collapse



The only "new" anime I am watching is One Punch Man. Try Dennou Coil if you haven't watched. It's Excellent Anime. & FLCl because FLCL...

Should I shirk my work ?


----------



## tzzeri (Nov 3, 2015)

karandpr said:


> The only "new" anime I am watching is One Punch Man. Try Dennou Coil if you haven't watched. It's Excellent Anime. & FLCl because FLCL...
> 
> Should I shirk my work ?

Click to collapse



Absolutely. Just come to straya. It's a public holiday because of the horse racing. 

Do you bet on horses?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ew0lx (Nov 3, 2015)

Up!


----------



## GreekDragon (Nov 4, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Absolutely. Just come to straya. It's a public holiday because of the horse racing.
> 
> Do you bet on horses?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I dont bet on horse.


Which tv series kind you prefer?(action etc.)

Ντε καψω την Μπουφαν Ρε μέσω tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Nov 4, 2015)

GreekDragon said:


> I dont bet on horse.
> 
> 
> Which tv series kind you prefer?(action etc.)
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't watch TV, and I don't have one in my house.

Windows xp or the latest Mac os?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Nov 4, 2015)

Latest Mac os x

Horse or penguin? 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Nov 4, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Latest Mac os x
> 
> Horse or penguin?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Penguin, they leave less waste than horses. 

Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Aenadon (Nov 4, 2015)

Penguin, because penguins are cute :3

What do you think of (classic) expensive watches? (Well if you want to give your opinion in Apple Watch, feel free to do so too...)

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 4, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> Penguin, because penguins are cute :3
> 
> What do you think of (classic) expensive watches? (Well if you want to give your opinion in Apple Watch, feel free to do so too...)
> 
> Sent from my Taoshan using XDA

Click to collapse



I am not 80, I am not a grandfather and I am not male. :silly: As such I can't answer that.

RPG or FPS?


----------



## drathborne (Nov 4, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> RPG or FPS?

Click to collapse



FPS

What is one event or destination you want to go to in your life time?


----------



## Orcam (Nov 5, 2015)

drathborne said:


> FPS
> 
> What is one event or destination you want to go to in your life time?

Click to collapse



Depends on the quality of your definition of time. There is a person that I would much like to meet and have met but I was a bit late. I would like to go to their time in my life time. 

What is your (person answering this) perception of time? Eg present is all there is, live in the past, are you a hopeful creature?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 5, 2015)

None really.....If I have time to kill ,I do plan for immediate future ...Usually it's living in present and do whatever you can....Past is a baggage I refuse to carry...

Same...


----------



## tzzeri (Nov 5, 2015)

karandpr said:


> None really.....If I have time to kill ,I do plan for immediate future ...Usually it's living in present and do whatever you can....Past is a baggage I refuse to carry...
> 
> Same...

Click to collapse



I'm currently living 2 seconds in the future. It migt take some time for this message to reach your time.

Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Michaelgeekie (Nov 6, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> I'm currently living 2 seconds in the future. It migt take some time for this message to reach your time.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Interesting
As for me, when time is gone it's gone, no point to feel upset or.. just live for today since we will never get out of the time alive.

Same...


----------



## Bnjalal (Nov 6, 2015)

Work and prosper as if you were an immortal, building and preparing for a better future for you and the coming generations, but live your day as if it was your last day on earth, making the best of it

--same =)


----------



## Mirko885 (Nov 6, 2015)

No Never Turn Off


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 7, 2015)

Bnjalal said:


> Work and prosper as if you were an immortal, building and preparing for a better future for you and the coming generations, but live your day as if it was your last day on earth, making the best of it
> 
> --same =)

Click to collapse



time is fixed.  the past is fixed.  the present is fixed.  the future is fixed.  we have the perception that we have choice.   but when we choose,  the path in front is already fixed.  much like a simulation in a game,  you feel you have the choice to move left or right,  but all the paths available are already fixed. the outcome is fixed.  it is just the question of do you meet your own goals.  when a 'coincidence'  happens.  its not coincidence. it is predetermined already,  you just don't know it. 

what happens to you soul after you die?


----------



## tzzeri (Nov 7, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> time is fixed.  the past is fixed.  the present is fixed.  the future is fixed.  we have the perception that we have choice.   but when we choose,  the path in front is already fixed.  much like a simulation in a game,  you feel you have the choice to move left or right,  but all the paths available are already fixed. the outcome is fixed.  it is just the question of do you meet your own goals.  when a 'coincidence'  happens.  its not coincidence. it is predetermined already,  you just don't know it.
> 
> what happens to you soul after you die?

Click to collapse



Goes to the next world, which is spiritual.

Why is this thread becoming philosophical?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## USBhost (Nov 7, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Goes to the next world, which is spiritual.
> 
> Why is this thread becoming philosophical?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Because we are bored

do you like philosophy?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 7, 2015)

Yes I do...since philosophers are lazy...

Are you lazy? 

Sent from my ST17i using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 8, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yes I do...since philosophers are lazy...
> 
> Are you lazy?
> 
> Sent from my ST17i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Extremely. To the point where I'd rather wait 30 minutes for a bus than cycle 2 minutes to the same destination. :angel: (Yes, I'm Dutch. The irony of being too lazy to use a bicycle in a country that has more bikes than people is not lost on me. I'll still wait for the bus, cheers.)

What's the most dangerous thing you've ever done?


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Nov 8, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Extremely. To the point where I'd rather wait 30 minutes for a bus than cycle 2 minutes to the same destination. :angel: (Yes, I'm Dutch. The irony of being too lazy to use a bicycle in a country that has more bikes than people is not lost on me. I'll still wait for the bus, cheers.)
> 
> What's the most dangerous thing you've ever done?

Click to collapse



Ask a girl out.

Same


----------



## karandpr (Nov 8, 2015)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Ask a girl out.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Killed three cockroaches in a single night....

Same...


----------



## tzzeri (Nov 8, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Killed three cockroaches in a single night....
> 
> Same...

Click to collapse



Serial killer

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Mamaofa3yrold (Nov 8, 2015)

*Nerdy much???*



karandpr said:


> The only "new" anime I am watching is One Punch Man. Try Dennou Coil if you haven't watched. It's Excellent Anime. & FLCl because FLCL...
> 
> Should I shirk my work ?

Click to collapse



Anime is for ppl who don't have anything better to do...


----------



## Eternial_VISION (Nov 9, 2015)

I have a problem with my ZTE ZMAX I recently rooted and unrooted my phone and everytime I try to install OTA updates it goes into the TWRP recovery instead of the stock recovery process, someone plz plz help me with getting back the stock recovery for ZTE ZMAX cuz this **** annoying fam


----------



## Aenadon (Nov 9, 2015)

What the heck happened to this thread?



tzzeri said:


> Serial killer
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well okay, but no question?






Mamaofa3yrold said:


> Anime is for ppl who don't have anything better to do...

Click to collapse



Umm okay...






Eternial_VISION said:


> I have a problem with my ZTE ZMAX I recently rooted and unrooted my phone and everytime I try to install OTA updates it goes into the TWRP recovery instead of the stock recovery process, someone plz plz help me with getting back the stock recovery for ZTE ZMAX cuz this **** annoying fam

Click to collapse



Wrong thread! If you want good help for your problem, go to the ZTE ZMAX section in this forum, they can help you much better than we can 




And now, my question:
Do you have a religion?


Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 9, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> Do you have a religion?

Click to collapse



No, I'm an Atheist. 

(I did go to a Christian/Catholic highschool, so I've sat through all the bible classes. Which went well. Not. :laugh

Same.


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Nov 9, 2015)

I do. 

Do you think that the aircraft that crashed was because of a bomb or do u think that it was taken down?


----------



## Michaelgeekie (Nov 10, 2015)

Mokiwipeout said:


> I do.
> 
> Do you think that the aircraft that crashed was because of a bomb or do u think that it was taken down?

Click to collapse



I think it was taken down.. (I'm always a conspiracy theorist).  No why

Same  Q


----------



## tzzeri (Nov 10, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> Well okay, but no question?

Click to collapse




I didn't answer the question either. I was saying that murdering roaches makes him a serial killer, I wasn't saying that it's the most dangerous thing I've done. (No, I don't want the police showing up at my house)




ShadowLea said:


> No, I'm an Atheist.

Click to collapse




Yeh, we know. I should start counting how many times you've said on this thread that you're an atheist. It's a lot.




Michaelgeekie said:


> I think it was taken down.. (I'm always a conspiracy theorist).  No why
> 
> Same  Q

Click to collapse



A bomb was on the plane according to the US. But on a more realistic note, it was probably zapped by a UFO.

Why are commercial planes constantly crashing? Mh370, mh17, airAsia, and now this Russian plane.

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Nov 10, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> I didn't answer the question either. I was saying that murdering roaches makes him a serial killer, I wasn't saying that it's the most dangerous thing I've done. (No, I don't want the police showing up at my house)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gravity...

Will police interrogate me regarding the November 8 Serial Roach Murders ?


----------



## tzzeri (Nov 10, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Gravity...
> 
> Will police interrogate me regarding the November 8 Serial Roach Murders ?

Click to collapse



Nah, they won't bother with interrogation. They'll just sentence you.

Do you eat insects?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Mistero5050 (Nov 10, 2015)

No, i don't.

Do you watch animes?


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 10, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Yeh, we know. I should start counting how many times you've said on this thread that you're an atheist. It's a lot.

Click to collapse



Three times. Three times in *2000 pages.* 

But if someone says they're Jewish just as many times, that's not a lot, is it? No, that is just someone "showing their personality". 

Here's an idea. I respect that you have your religion, you respect my lack of one. Deal?  If everyone did that, all the armies would be redundant. 



Mistero5050 said:


> Do you watch animes?

Click to collapse



Not anymore. I haven't really found any that interest me. 

What's you dream job?


----------



## danishaznita (Nov 10, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Three times. Three times in *2000 pages.*
> 
> But if someone says they're Jewish just as many times, that's not a lot, is it? No, that is just someone "showing their personality".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Supercar tester (idk what it is called but basicly a guy who test drive the car before it is released to the public)

What is your dream ? 

Sent from my SM-N910C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Nov 10, 2015)

danishaznita said:


> Supercar tester (idk what it is called but basicly a guy who test drive the car before it is released to the public)
> 
> What is your dream ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Impossible dream.

Alien or Predator?

* Kulle Story, Bro.. *


----------



## karandpr (Nov 10, 2015)

h4rdXc0r3 said:


> Impossible dream.
> 
> Alien or Predator?
> 
> * Kulle Story, Bro.. *

Click to collapse



Alien

Sword or Gun ?


----------



## AwesomeIndustries (Nov 11, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Alien
> 
> Sword or Gun ?

Click to collapse



Sword!

Yellow or Blue?


----------



## geezchrist (Nov 12, 2015)

Blue.

Favorite football team?


----------



## intotheblue (Nov 12, 2015)

Even if you ask me we don't watch football here.

Should I go with Vanilla Android or skinned?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Nov 12, 2015)

intotheblue said:


> Even if you ask me we don't watch football here.
> 
> Should I go with Vanilla Android or skinned?

Click to collapse



Skinned if it's LG.

Same


----------



## Kaot93 (Nov 12, 2015)

No question, so i just ask

Hip replacement - titan or ceramic?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## imeem (Nov 12, 2015)

Kaot93 said:


> No question, so i just ask
> 
> Hip replacement - titan or ceramic?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Titan because ceramic sounds fragile and reminds me of ceramic tiles lol

Serious question :
I live in Canada and my order came with a Note 4 phone charger in type G plug. It also came with a type G-to-type B adapter. I just want to ask, am I plugging it in in the correct way? I tried reversing it but it doesn't fit.


----------



## karandpr (Nov 13, 2015)

imeem said:


> Titan because ceramic sounds fragile and reminds me of ceramic tiles lol
> 
> Serious question :
> I live in Canada and my order came with a Note 4 phone charger in type G plug. It also came with a type G-to-type B adapter. I just want to ask, am I plugging it in in the correct way? I tried reversing it but it doesn't fit.

Click to collapse



I think it's reversed...Ground to ground....

Whats your favorite conspiracy theory ?


----------



## USBhost (Nov 13, 2015)

karandpr said:


> I think it's reversed...Ground to ground....
> 
> Whats your favorite conspiracy theory ?

Click to collapse



Fallout 4 is a prediction from the future

yours?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 13, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Fallout 4 is a prediction from the future
> 
> yours?

Click to collapse



Free will exists ....

Fallout 4 ,Rise of Tomb Raider or StarCraft 2 Legacy of Void ?


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 16, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Free will exists ....
> 
> Fallout 4 ,Rise of Tomb Raider or StarCraft 2 Legacy of Void ?

Click to collapse



none.  I want Xevious instead. actually probably Fallout4. 

Yamaha or Suzuki?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 16, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> none.  I want Xevious instead. actually probably Fallout4.
> 
> Yamaha or Suzuki?

Click to collapse



Yamaha ....

Swimming or cycling ?


----------



## tzzeri (Nov 16, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yamaha ....
> 
> Swimming or cycling ?

Click to collapse



To get places, cycling. For leisure, swimming. For exercise, cycling as I can't swim well.

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## geezchrist (Nov 17, 2015)

Which one is worse?

Loud chewer or a pen chewer.


----------



## tzzeri (Nov 17, 2015)

geezchrist said:


> Which one is worse?
> 
> Loud chewer or a pen chewer.

Click to collapse



Pen chewer.
Do you chew pens?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Nov 18, 2015)

Aw hell no!

Same


----------



## tzzeri (Nov 18, 2015)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Aw hell no!
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Only if they're chocolate flavoured 
I once lent a pen to a friend for an exam, and it came back all chewed up. This was after I warned him not to chew it, as I knew he was a pen chewer.

Toyota or Nissan?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## USBhost (Nov 18, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Only if they're chocolate flavoured
> I once lent a pen to a friend for an exam, and it came back all chewed up. This was after I warned him not to chew it, as I knew he was a pen chewer.
> 
> Toyota or Nissan?
> ...

Click to collapse



Toyota !!


What are you guys going to do this Thanksgiving?


----------



## tzzeri (Nov 18, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Toyota !!
> 
> 
> What are you guys going to do this Thanksgiving?

Click to collapse



Nothing. I'm an Aussie, not an American. 

What's the symbolism of a turkey?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Aenadon (Nov 18, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Nothing. I'm an Aussie, not an American.
> 
> What's the symbolism of a turkey?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well, all I can say it that it tastes really good...not being an american either 

Do you usually buy Christmas presents in Black Friday/Cyber Monday?

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## tzzeri (Nov 18, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> Well, all I can say it that it tastes really good...not being an american either
> 
> Do you usually buy Christmas presents in Black Friday/Cyber Monday?
> 
> Sent from my Taoshan using XDA

Click to collapse



No, as I don't celebrate xmas. But it's  good for cheap sales.

When is black Friday/cyber Monday exactly?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 18, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> No, as I don't celebrate xmas. But it's  good for cheap sales.
> 
> When is black Friday/cyber Monday exactly?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Black Friday this year is the day after Thanksgiving which in the USA is November 27th. 

Does anyone actually shop, in stores on black friday? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## USBhost (Nov 18, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Black Friday this year is the day after Thanksgiving which in the USA is November 27th.
> 
> Does anyone actually shop, in stores on black friday?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



nop Amazon!

same


----------



## K. Hendrik (Nov 18, 2015)

Here in germany we only have the online version of black Friday so amazon it is.

Did anyone go crazy on singles day, shopping on alibaba?


----------



## geezchrist (Nov 19, 2015)

K. Hendrik said:


> Here in germany we only have the online version of black Friday so amazon it is.
> 
> Did anyone go crazy on singles day, shopping on alibaba?

Click to collapse



Singles Day?  I didn't know there is a holiday for the Forever Alones.....

Anyone used Alibaba before; care to give an opinion?


----------



## Aenadon (Nov 20, 2015)

K. Hendrik said:


> Here in germany we only have the online version of black Friday so amazon it is.
> 
> Did anyone go crazy on singles day, shopping on alibaba?

Click to collapse



What? I live in Austria and all Mediamarkts and Saturns "celebrate" Black Friday....



geezchrist said:


> Singles Day?  I didn't know there is a holiday for the Forever Alones.....
> 
> Anyone used Alibaba before; care to give an opinion?

Click to collapse



I haven't, and given the extremely low prices i wouldn't try

What do you think of the terrorist attacks in Paris?

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## tzzeri (Nov 20, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> What? I live in Austria and all Mediamarkts and Saturns "celebrate" Black Friday....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's shocking and devastating, and really scary.

It's really hard to prevent these things.
The world needs to band together to eliminate all these terrorist groups; daesh, al nusra, Hamas, boku haram, all qaida etc. The problem is that if they get eliminated, the ones created to replace them would probably be worse. It's a tough situation.

Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Nov 20, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> It's shocking and devastating, and really scary.
> 
> It's really hard to prevent these things.
> The world needs to band together to eliminate all these terrorist groups; daesh, al nusra, Hamas, boku haram, all qaida etc. The problem is that if they get eliminated, the ones created to replace them would probably be worse. It's a tough situation.
> ...

Click to collapse



Stop supplying weapons to them... Sadly war is considered a business by some very powerful countries...

Do you like Xposed framework ?


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Nov 20, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Stop supplying weapons to them... Sadly war is considered a business by some very powerful countries...
> 
> Do you like Xposed framework ?

Click to collapse



Yes.

Fallout 4 - Yay or Nay?

* Kulle Story, Bro.. *


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 20, 2015)

h4rdXc0r3 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Fallout 4 - Yay or Nay?
> 
> * Kulle Story, Bro.. *

Click to collapse



Nay. Extremely disappointing game, very repetitive.

Skyrim or Fallout 4?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 21, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Nay. Extremely disappointing game, very repetitive.
> 
> Skyrim or Fallout 4?

Click to collapse



Not really fan of RPG games....I will go with Fallout 4 ....

How to cure boredom ?


----------



## tzzeri (Nov 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Not really fan of RPG games....I will go with Fallout 4 ....
> 
> How to cure boredom ?

Click to collapse



Sit facing the wall doing nothing all day

How to cure a headache?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Aenadon (Nov 21, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Sit facing the wall doing nothing all day
> 
> How to cure a headache?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Doing what you just said + banging your head against the wall

How to cure Malaria?

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## tzzeri (Nov 21, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> Doing what you just said + banging your head against the wall
> 
> How to cure Malaria?
> 
> Sent from my Taoshan using XDA

Click to collapse



Idk, but you can prevent it by staying out of Africa.

Same

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tdct12 (Nov 22, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Idk, but you can prevent it by staying out of Africa.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



 Survive. 
How to get 100 dollars?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 22, 2015)

Rob a bank...

Will you create a bank robbing crew ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 22, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Rob a bank...
> 
> Will you create a bank robbing crew ?

Click to collapse



No way. I'd likely get caught 

Do you celebrate the upcoming holidays? 

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## karandpr (Nov 22, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> No way. I'd likely get caught
> 
> Do you celebrate the upcoming holidays?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



We just finished our festivals....Might celebrate christmas...

Do you celebrate Thanksgiving at your own home ?


----------



## tdct12 (Nov 22, 2015)

YES I feast on turkey, ham, and dressing like there is no tomorrow!
What's your favorite holiday?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 22, 2015)

tdct12 said:


> YES I feast on turkey, ham, and dressing like there is no tomorrow!
> What's your favorite holiday?

Click to collapse



Without a doubt as a kid it was Christmas. Now as an adult it's Thanksgiving 

Same 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 22, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Without a doubt as a kid it was Christmas. Now as an adult it's Thanksgiving
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Halloween.  

If you could time travel, would you rather go to the past or the future?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 22, 2015)

ShadowLea said:


> Halloween.
> 
> If you could time travel, would you rather go to the past or the future?

Click to collapse



The past. To attempt to tell myself to not do certain things. 

What's your favorite thing to do on a Sunday? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## karandpr (Nov 23, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> The past. To attempt to tell myself to not do certain things.
> 
> What's your favorite thing to do on a Sunday?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Sleep.

Whats the worst thing to do on a Sunday ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Sleep.
> 
> Whats the worst thing to do on a Sunday ?

Click to collapse



Get in trouble or arrested 

It's snowing where I am, what's the weather where you are looking like? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## karandpr (Nov 23, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Get in trouble or arrested
> 
> It's snowing where I am, what's the weather where you are looking like?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



It's raining ....Really odd time of year....

Are you concerned about global warming ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> It's raining ....Really odd time of year....
> 
> Are you concerned about global warming ?

Click to collapse



Of course. Global warming is very important 

What do you do when your bored? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## karandpr (Nov 23, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Of course. Global warming is very important
> 
> What do you do when your bored?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Play games ,Post in this thread, Watch funny cat pics...

Funny Puppy pics or Funny cat Pics ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 23, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Play games ,Post in this thread, Watch funny cat pics...
> 
> Funny Puppy pics or Funny cat Pics ?

Click to collapse




Funny cat pics, videos are even funnier 


Ham or turkey? 


Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## karandpr (Nov 24, 2015)

Ham......

Which side are you on ?
https://www.google.com/starwars/


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Nov 25, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Ham......
> 
> Which side are you on ?
> https://www.google.com/starwars/

Click to collapse



I have chosen the light side.

Same


----------



## normz.muufin (Nov 25, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Ham......
> 
> Which side are you on ?
> https://www.google.com/starwars/

Click to collapse



I chose the light side.

What is the worst part of your work day?


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Nov 26, 2015)

normz.muufin said:


> I chose the light side.
> 
> What is the worst part of your work day?

Click to collapse



The part where I have to work obviously. 

Same


----------



## USBhost (Nov 26, 2015)

Mokiwipeout said:


> The part where I have to work obviously.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



School

same?


----------



## nookbully (Dec 1, 2015)

Anything with my kids.

Do you eat meat?


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 1, 2015)

nookbully said:


> Anything with my kids.
> 
> Do you eat meat?

Click to collapse



Yep. Do you?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Helhound0 (Dec 1, 2015)

Nope. Vegetarian. 

Do you order fries with your Big Mac?


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 1, 2015)

Helhound0 said:


> Nope. Vegetarian.
> 
> Do you order fries with your Big Mac?

Click to collapse



I don't order fries (really it's chips) and I don't order big macs. I've never stepped foot into MacDonald's in my life.

What led you to be a vegetarian?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Helhound0 (Dec 1, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> I don't order fries (really it's chips) and I don't order big macs. I've never stepped foot into MacDonald's in my life.
> 
> What led you to be a vegetarian?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I guess my family. They have been vegetarians for a long time, So i became one too since 2004.  

How do you like your Moto G?


----------



## Hodenmumps (Dec 1, 2015)

Helhound0 said:


> I guess my family. They have been vegetarians for a long time, So i became one too since 2004.
> 
> How do you like your Moto G?

Click to collapse



I don't own one ,haha

Do you want to buy a Moto G? ^^


----------



## erriperry (Dec 1, 2015)

Hodenmumps said:


> I don't own one ,haha
> 
> Do you want to buy a Moto G? ^^

Click to collapse



Yes, I want one because my current phone is very outdated.

Note 5 vs LG G4?

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 1, 2015)

erriperry said:


> Yes, I want one because my current phone is very outdated.
> 
> Note 5 vs LG G4?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360

Click to collapse



Note 5, oled screen, fingerprint sensor, I like the ui better

Nexus 5x or moto x style?

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## teamgeny (Dec 2, 2015)

dagger said:


> Because they are sad..
> What question to ask next?
> 
> sent from my phone using hands and brain...

Click to collapse



this question : 
Where do you live ?


----------



## jrc2 (Dec 3, 2015)

teamgeny said:


> this question :
> Where do you live ?

Click to collapse




On Mars in a rover.

Can you count to infinity? :silly:


----------



## Aenadon (Dec 3, 2015)

jrc2 said:


> On Mars in a rover.
> 
> Can you count to infinity? :silly:

Click to collapse



I did once, when I was bored... I'd never do it again...

Why is division through 0 not possible? (Infinity?)

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## jrc2 (Dec 3, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> I did once, when I was bored... I'd never do it again...
> 
> Why is division through 0 not possible? (Infinity?)
> 
> Sent from my Taoshan using XDA

Click to collapse



Let's start with division not by 0:

6 ÷ 3 = x

x times the number to the right of ÷ should equal the number to the left of ÷.  So, you get the following:

6 ÷ 3 = 2
Now, take the number to the right of ÷ (3) and the number to the right of = (2). Multiply these together and you get the number to the left of ÷. This will work with any number combination. Now see dividing by 0:

6 ÷ 0 = x
No matter what number x is, the answer will be 0 when multiplied by 0. You will never get 6 (or whatever number is to the left of ÷) when dividing by 0 because anything times 0 is zero.

See the attached image for a clearer picture.


----------



## jrc2 (Dec 3, 2015)

Oops, forgot my question 

Is this sentence proper English:   (hint: yes, it is)
Buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo.


----------



## USBhost (Dec 4, 2015)

jrc2 said:


> Oops, forgot my question
> 
> Is this sentence proper English:   (hint: yes, it is)
> Buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo.

Click to collapse



yes

do you watch RWBY


----------



## Aenadon (Dec 4, 2015)

jrc2 said:


> Let's start with division not by 0:
> 
> 6 ÷ 3 = x
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you!! Very detailed and understandable answer 







USBhost said:


> yes
> 
> do you watch RWBY

Click to collapse



No, I've looked it up on Google and it's an anime, I'm not into anime...

How's the weather(in your location) today?

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## pompe90 (Dec 4, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> Thank you!! Very detailed and understandable answer
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The weather in Sweden..  Hmm cold(0-5 Celsius)  and got rain or/and snow. 

Want a real winter with alot of snow and - 20 C°


Next Q: What colour on your hair do you have? 

Skickat från Oneplus X


----------



## notauseranymore (Dec 4, 2015)

pompe90 said:


> The weather in Sweden..  Hmm cold(0-5 Celsius)  and got rain or/and snow.
> 
> Want a real winter with alot of snow and - 20 C°
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Black but under the sun it's bronze.
How often would you offer free tech support for people you know?


----------



## Ulincsys (Dec 4, 2015)

AutumQueen92 said:


> Black but under the sun it's bronze.
> How often would you offer free tech support for people you know?

Click to collapse



Until it gets annoying. What is the most obscure computer processor architecture?


----------



## teamgeny (Dec 4, 2015)

Zantiszar said:


> Well its not common knowledge that  typos were invented by pirates and when youll be saying argh you really say hey you matey
> 
> Is this thread real and are we real and why am I communicating with you in the abandoned mine?
> 
> Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)

Click to collapse



The reality is probably real... but probably not real too.

Why smileys are yellow ?


----------



## Ulincsys (Dec 4, 2015)

teamgeny said:


> The reality is probably real... but probably not real too.
> 
> Why smileys are yellow ?

Click to collapse



So they seem non-racial.

Who invented tea?


----------



## spoidbart (Dec 4, 2015)

28362836 said:


> So they seem non-racial.
> 
> Who invented tea?

Click to collapse



chinese tea party.

do you like the cucumber in mc donalds cheeseburgers?


----------



## pompe90 (Dec 5, 2015)

spoidbart said:


> chinese tea party.
> 
> do you like the cucumber in mc donalds cheeseburgers?

Click to collapse



No,  not in McDonald's cheeseburgers but in general it's soo good.  

Q: The best food you have eaten today. (or yeasterday if you just woke up) 

Skickat från Oneplus X


----------



## USBhost (Dec 5, 2015)

pompe90 said:


> No,  not in McDonald's cheeseburgers but in general it's soo good.
> 
> Q: The best food you have eaten today. (or yeasterday if you just woke up)
> 
> Skickat från Oneplus X

Click to collapse



Pizza!

The craziest thing you ever done?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 5, 2015)

Became a freelance software monkey...

Bumblebee or Hot Shot ?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 5, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Became a freelance software monkey...
> 
> Bumblebee or Hot Shot ?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Without a doubt Bumblebee. 

Optimus Prime or Megatron? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Rampage14 (Dec 6, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Optimus Prime or Megatron?
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Optimus - Prime's FTW!

Face shaver or razer blade for shaving?


----------



## gunner12319 (Dec 6, 2015)

Rampage14 said:


> Optimus - Prime's FTW!
> 
> Face shaver or razer blade for shaving?

Click to collapse



FAce shaver . 


Shaved or unshaved girl armpits DD U prefer
(thats a tricky one mate :d).


----------



## USBhost (Dec 6, 2015)

gunner12319 said:


> FAce shaver .
> 
> 
> Shaved or unshaved girl armpits DD U prefer
> (thats a tricky one mate :d).

Click to collapse



Shaved

I would shave mine but as a guy that's frowned in my family.
I personally just don't like body hair.

Who here watched Stargate?


----------



## gunner12319 (Dec 6, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Shaved
> 
> I would shave mine but as a guy that's frowned in my family.
> I personally just don't like body hair.
> ...

Click to collapse



I hadnt watched but was planning to download and watch it soon. 
Usb host also i have one request to u if u agree to add me on skype to talk ill message u to deal the details 
And by the theme do u like cs?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 7, 2015)

Nope

What is cs ?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Reviews (Dec 7, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Nope
> What is cs ?

Click to collapse



Counter-Strike

EDIT: Do you like RPG games?


----------



## MultiPDev (Dec 7, 2015)

Samurai Reviews said:


> Counter-Strike

Click to collapse



You should also ask a question


----------



## karandpr (Dec 7, 2015)

Samurai Reviews said:


> Counter-Strike
> 
> EDIT: Do you like RPG games?

Click to collapse



Yes and no....I like DND .... And deus ex...not some others


MultiPDev said:


> You should also ask a question

Click to collapse



Mmm....hmmm

Do you like the beach ?


----------



## pompe90 (Dec 7, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Yes and no....I like DND .... And deus ex...not some others
> 
> Mmm....hmmm
> 
> Do you like the beach ?

Click to collapse



Who doesn't like the beach   feeling the warm sand between your toes on a sunny day. Taking a beer,  swim to cool of and so on.  


What phone from late 90s did you really really like?(or beginning of 2000)

Skickat från Oneplus X


----------



## teamgeny (Dec 7, 2015)

No phone, because I was too young.

What is your favorite country ?


----------



## USBhost (Dec 7, 2015)

teamgeny said:


> No phone, because I was too young.
> 
> What is your favorite country ?

Click to collapse




```
if [ -e "$Japan" ] || [ -e "$Russia" ]; then
Hell yeah I love it
fi
```

Anime or explosions?


----------



## teamgeny (Dec 7, 2015)

USBhost said:


> ```
> if [ -e "$Japan" ] || [ -e "$Russia" ]; then
> Hell yeah I love it
> fi
> ...

Click to collapse



Anime.

Do you prefer be a apple or a lemon ?


----------



## lujki1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Do you prefer be a apple or a lemon ? [/QUOTE]

Lemon. No Apple here 

When did you first travel to another country?


----------



## Rampage14 (Dec 7, 2015)

When i was 3 years old. Went to canada 
When was your first date and where?


----------



## MultiPDev (Dec 7, 2015)

Rampage14 said:


> When i was 3 years old. Went to canada
> When was your first date and where?

Click to collapse



At the age of 16. In a park. Still the love of my life  

What is your favorite tv series? (in english)


----------



## pompe90 (Dec 8, 2015)

MultiPDev said:


> At the age of 16. In a park. Still the love of my life
> 
> What is your favorite tv series? (in english)

Click to collapse



Woooh...  That's a hard one..  Hm Game of thrones  

Have you dreamed about twinkies lately? 

Skickat från Oneplus X


----------



## karandpr (Dec 8, 2015)

No...

Have you been dreaming about pandas? 

Sent from my ST17i using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 8, 2015)

karandpr said:


> No...
> 
> Have you been dreaming about pandas?
> 
> Sent from my ST17i using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No but I would love to see one someday up close 

How many cases (if you even have any) do you have for your device 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## MultiPDev (Dec 8, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> No but I would love to see one someday up close
> 
> How many cases (if you even have any) do you have for your device
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



None.

Are you a fanboy? If yes... of what?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 8, 2015)

MultiPDev said:


> None.
> 
> Are you a fanboy? If yes... of what?

Click to collapse



Of nothing. Just a Nexus guy now 

Do you use a screen protector on your device? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## lujki1 (Dec 8, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Of nothing. Just a Nexus guy now
> 
> Do you use a screen protector on your device?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Nah, I find it useless. The screen will crack no matter have you screen protector on or not... And for scratches there's gorilla glass 4 on my S6 

Did your warranty expire when you first rooted your device, and if not how many months did you have left?


----------



## USBhost (Dec 8, 2015)

lujki1 said:


> Nah, I find it useless. The screen will crack no matter have you screen protector on or not... And for scratches there's gorilla glass 4 on my S6
> 
> Did your warranty expire when you first rooted your device, and if not how many months did you have left?

Click to collapse



I unlock my device the vary day I got them
so yes warranty is voided

same?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 9, 2015)

USBhost said:


> I unlock my device the vary day I got them
> so yes warranty is voided
> 
> same?

Click to collapse



Just bought my phone and rooted and unlocked it the following day, they don't have the led notification light enabled unless the N6 is rooted 

Whats the best feature or option on your phone/tablet? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## erriperry (Dec 9, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Just bought my phone and rooted and unlocked it the following day, they don't have the led notification light enabled unless the N6 is rooted
> 
> Whats the best feature or option on your phone/tablet?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Double tap to wake on my LG G Pad 8.3.

What's the worst thing with your phone/tablet?

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## karandpr (Dec 10, 2015)

Poor development

How do you train a cat? 


Sent from my ST17i using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 10, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Poor development
> 
> How do you train a cat?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Very carefully but it is somewhat possible 

Worst thing about the holidays? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Finatic (Dec 10, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Very carefully but it is somewhat possible
> 
> Worst thing about the holidays?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



I really hate when the sea water is cold.
How many fingers do you have on your right hand?


----------



## erriperry (Dec 10, 2015)

Finatic said:


> I really hate when the sea water is cold.
> How many fingers do you have on your right hand?

Click to collapse



Five

Same

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 11, 2015)

Five

Do you use swipe typing?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## brontaylor614 (Dec 11, 2015)

*Do you know Mark Sinclair James Android distributor?*

He is the one offering me android mobile for cheap price. Bulk sale from China.
I dont know if I can trust Mark Sinclair James or not. Im still looking for review about this mobile distributor. Hope you can help  me.


----------



## Cyb3rdream (Dec 11, 2015)

Do you use swipe typing?

Yes a lot

Do you use voice for your sms ?


----------



## jamsblast (Dec 11, 2015)

Nope, only whatsapp and old style sms

Do you already have tried ndroid marshmallow ?

Enviado desde mi LG-E980 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 11, 2015)

jamsblast said:


> Nope, only whatsapp and old style sms
> 
> Do you already have tried ndroid marshmallow ?
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-E980 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've been on mm since it came out on both my Nexus 5 and 6


Whats your favorite movie? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Aenadon (Dec 11, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> I've been on mm since it came out on both my Nexus 5 and 6
> 
> 
> Whats your favorite movie?
> ...

Click to collapse



Matrix... All of them.
Same

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## jamsblast (Dec 11, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> Matrix... All of them.
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Taoshan using XDA

Click to collapse



Terminator 2
same


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Dec 11, 2015)

jamsblast said:


> Terminator 2
> same

Click to collapse



T2 as well..

Same..

* Kulle Story, Bro.. *


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 11, 2015)

h4rdXc0r3 said:


> T2 as well..
> 
> Same..
> 
> * Kulle Story, Bro.. *

Click to collapse



The Matrix trilogy

Whats your favorite video game? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## BlackMage879 (Dec 11, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> The Matrix trilogy
> 
> Whats your favorite video game?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Crysis (Part 1, for PC)

What is Your Greatest Weakness?


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 12, 2015)

BlackMage879 said:


> Crysis (Part 1, for PC)
> 
> What is Your Greatest Weakness?

Click to collapse



Nothing! I'm invincible! Actually, probably food 

Skiing or snowboarding?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Dec 12, 2015)

Chi chi & chichi4008

Where is the 10000000 £ pepperser promised? 


Sent from my ST17i using Tapatalk


----------



## fuadiansyah (Dec 13, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Nothing! I'm invincible! Actually, probably food
> 
> Skiing or snowboarding?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Skiing..

Play Station or Xbox?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 13, 2015)

fuadiansyah said:


> Skiing..
> 
> Play Station or Xbox?

Click to collapse



Xbox definitely 

RPG or FPS? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 13, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Xbox definitely
> 
> RPG or FPS?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Fps

New York, New York or LA ?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Dec 13, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Fps
> 
> New York, New York or LA ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Moscow.

are we in 2013
Do you get what I mean


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 13, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Moscow.
> 
> are we in 2013
> Do you get what I mean

Click to collapse



Nope, but of course I didn't give it much thought.

What do you think of Donald Trump?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Dec 13, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Nope, but of course I didn't give it much thought.
> 
> What do you think of Donald Trump?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



we are in page 2013

I don't want him to be President
US needs a doctor now.

what do you think


----------



## Aenadon (Dec 13, 2015)

USBhost said:


> we are in page 2013
> 
> I don't want him to be President
> US needs a doctor now.
> ...

Click to collapse



Trump is a man with a head full of money and no rational thought...

Will we get to page 2016 before 2016?

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 13, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> Trump is a man with a head full of money and no rational thought...
> 
> Will we get to page 2016 before 2016?
> 
> Sent from my Taoshan using XDA

Click to collapse



At the rate this thread goes, yea I think so 

What are you currently watching on TV? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 13, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> At the rate this thread goes, yea I think so
> 
> What are you currently watching on TV?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Nothing, I don't watch TV.

So if y'all don't like Trump, who do you like?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Dec 13, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Nothing, I don't watch TV.
> 
> So if y'all don't like Trump, who do you like?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ben Carson = the doctor that the United States needs
same?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 13, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Ben Carson = the doctor that the United States needs
> same?

Click to collapse



Certainly not trump or Carson 

Do you watch sports? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 14, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Certainly not trump or Carson
> 
> Do you watch sports?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Not really

Favorite sport?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------




USBhost said:


> Ben Carson = the doctor that the United States needs
> same?

Click to collapse



Carson is a liar. I think Trump is funny and entertaining, not sure if he'd do what he said he'll do but that's a different story.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 14, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Not really
> 
> Favorite sport?

Click to collapse



skydiving 

what is purpose of life?


----------



## USBhost (Dec 14, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> skydiving
> 
> what is purpose of life?

Click to collapse



to be on xda!

cheers we are in 2014
do you know what I mean?


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 14, 2015)

USBhost said:


> to be on xda!
> 
> cheers we are in 2014
> do you know what I mean?

Click to collapse



Yes i do.

What service provider do you have for home internet?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 14, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Yes i do.
> 
> What service provider do you have for home internet?

Click to collapse



Time Warner Cable 

Same 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## karandpr (Dec 15, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Time Warner Cable
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Reliance broadband...

Jetpack Joyride or Subway Surfers ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 19, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Reliance broadband...
> 
> Jetpack Joyride or Subway Surfers ?

Click to collapse



Top gear race the stig 

Was I missed? 

Sent from my 109v82_gq3016 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Dec 19, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Top gear race the stig
> 
> Was I missed?
> 
> Sent from my 109v82_gq3016 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Probably. There is a pool on your whereabouts...My monies was on "koalas kidnapped Jesse"

What happened anyway ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 19, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Probably. There is a pool on your whereabouts...My monies was on "koalas kidnapped Jesse"
> 
> What happened anyway ?

Click to collapse



Busy with a project. Anyone able to carry a leap motion program as a mouse on Android should contact me. 

Hot where you are? 

Sent from my 109v82_gq3016 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Dec 19, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Busy with a project. Anyone able to carry a leap motion program as a mouse on Android should contact me.
> 
> Hot where you are?
> 
> Sent from my 109v82_gq3016 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not really.... 10 degrees at my place....

Same


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 19, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Not really.... 10 degrees at my place....
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Not too bad, just the low 40s today. :sarcasm:

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 19, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Not too bad, just the low 40s today. :sarcasm:
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Same, and lots of wind. Unfortunately prefect weather for bushfires.

Ready for Christmas?

Sent from my 109v82_gq3016 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Dec 20, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Same, and lots of wind. Unfortunately prefect weather for bushfires.
> 
> Ready for Christmas?
> 
> Sent from my 109v82_gq3016 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hell yeah!

2015?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 20, 2015)

USBhost said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> 2015?

Click to collapse



Already there, onto 2016

Whats your favorite Christmas movie? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 20, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Same, and lots of wind. Unfortunately prefect weather for bushfires.
> 
> Ready for Christmas?
> 
> Sent from my 109v82_gq3016 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Luckily I'm in Melbourne, far from the bush  But I smelled smoke in the morning.

Were there any fires near your area?






USBhost said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> 2015?

Click to collapse



What's the question?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## USBhost (Dec 20, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Luckily I'm in Melbourne, far from the bush  But I smelled smoke in the morning.
> 
> Were there any fires near your area?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



page 2015

Where were you?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 20, 2015)

USBhost said:


> page 2015
> 
> Where were you?

Click to collapse



Apparently sleeping... 

Now my question I asked that was skipped over was.... 

Whats your favorite Christmas movie? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 20, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Apparently sleeping...
> 
> Now my question I asked that was skipped over was....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It was skipped over because you posted it while I was writing my post, so I didn't see it.

I don't watch movies.

Favourite musical instrument?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 20, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Luckily I'm in Melbourne, far from the bush  But I smelled smoke in the morning.
> 
> Were there any fires near your area?

Click to collapse



Nothing major, but still gotta be alert. Luckily we have a fair bit of equipment, the fires early last year came very close, about 1km away. 



tzzeri said:


> It was skipped over because you posted it while I was writing my post, so I didn't see it.
> 
> I don't watch movies.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not the flute, I still couldn't play it after  2 years. 

How many cars do you own? 

Sent from my 109v82_gq3016 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 20, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Nothing major, but still gotta be alert. Luckily we have a fair bit of equipment, the fires early last year came very close, about 1km away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We got a fair bit of rain this afternoon. Typical Melbourne weather-multiple personality disorder.

I don't have any cars.

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Dec 20, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Nothing major, but still gotta be alert. Luckily we have a fair bit of equipment, the fires early last year came very close, about 1km away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



None 

Whats 109v82_gq3016 ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 20, 2015)

karandpr said:


> None
> 
> Whats 109v82_gq3016 ?

Click to collapse



A Star Ulefone U5

What should my sig be? 

Sent from my 109v82_gq3016 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Dec 20, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> A Star Ulefone U5
> 
> What should my sig be?
> 
> Sent from my 109v82_gq3016 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Koala Tamer in Training 

Same


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 21, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Koala Tamer in Training
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Idk.

Do you think you will have a white Christmas this year?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aenadon (Dec 21, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Idk.
> 
> Do you think you will have a white Christmas this year?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well it's 10°C here the whole week, so definitely not....
When was the last white Christmas you can remember?

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 21, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> Well it's 10°C here the whole week, so definitely not....
> When was the last white Christmas you can remember?
> 
> Sent from my Taoshan using XDA

Click to collapse



When was the last white day I've ever had? Well, when I was up Mount Buller. At home, never 

Does it snow where you live?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 21, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> When was the last white day I've ever had? Well, when I was up Mount Buller. At home, never
> 
> Does it snow where you live?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes.

Do you celebrate Christmas?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## wsz47 (Dec 21, 2015)

Yes.

Pepsi or Coca Cola?


----------



## Aenadon (Dec 21, 2015)

wsz47 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Pepsi or Coca Cola?

Click to collapse



Yes.

Hehe ? jk, I prefer Pepsi because of the taste (don't know why but I like Pepsi more)

What is your favourite beverage?

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 21, 2015)

GreyLDroid said:


> Yes.
> 
> Hehe ? jk, I prefer Pepsi because of the taste (don't know why but I like Pepsi more)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good ole water.

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 21, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Good ole water.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Pepsi 

Fav car?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## shadoom23 (Dec 21, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Pepsi
> 
> Fav car?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Subaru Impreza

Water with gas or without?


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 21, 2015)

shadoom23 said:


> Subaru Impreza
> 
> Water with gas or without?

Click to collapse



I assume you mean soda water? In that case, without.

Elevators or escalators?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 22, 2015)

shadoom23 said:


> Subaru Impreza
> 
> Water with gas or without?

Click to collapse




With, if it's cold. If it's not cold, then without.




gezafisch said:


> I assume you mean soda water? In that case, without.
> 
> Elevators or escalators?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Depends how high I need to go. 

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 22, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Koala Tamer in Training
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Decent idea, I tweaked it mildly 



tzzeri said:


> With, if it's cold. If it's not cold, then without.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Escalator. You can't run backwards up an elevator. 

Christmas plans? 

-Jesse72
-Drop bear awareness officer


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 22, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Decent idea, I tweaked it mildly
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Family dinner. 

Desert or rainforest?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 22, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Family dinner.
> 
> Desert or rainforest?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Rainforest, less chance of dying if you're stuck there.

Tuesday or Wednesday?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 23, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Rainforest, less chance of dying if you're stuck there.

Click to collapse



Can't agree with you there, having experienced both of them, and not just doing the standard tourist stuff. 



> Tuesday or Wednesday?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well Wednesday is closer to the weekend......... 

Do you enjoy camping? 

-Jesse72
-Drop bear awareness officer


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 23, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Can't agree with you there, having experienced both of them, and not just doing the standard tourist stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. Real camping, not with campers.

Did Jesse mean camping with pop-up campers or ponchos under the stars?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 23, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Yes. Real camping, not with campers.
> 
> Did Jesse mean camping with pop-up campers or ponchos under the stars?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Both, but mostly in our camper trailer and tents. Hardly even been in caravans. Been in swags a bit too. 
(dunno if these terms are aussie of universal) 

Favourite location you camped? 

-Jesse72
-Drop bear awareness officer


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 23, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Both, but mostly in our camper trailer and tents. Hardly even been in caravans. Been in swags a bit too.
> (dunno if these terms are aussie of universal)
> 
> Favourite location you camped?
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think those terms are universal. 
Western Pennsylvania. 

Do you pack in water or do you filter?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 23, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> I don't think those terms are universal.
> Western Pennsylvania.
> 
> Do you pack in water or do you filter?
> ...

Click to collapse



Pack, but will occasionally filter if there's a nice stream. 

How many people do you generally go camping with? 

-Jesse72
-Drop bear awareness officer


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 23, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Pack, but will occasionally filter if there's a nice stream.
> 
> How many people do you generally go camping with?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mostly family so only 4 people 

Are you excited about the new year? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 23, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Mostly family so only 4 people
> 
> Are you excited about the new year?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Idk. What's there really to be excited about?

Should I stop being so depressing?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## sakishrist (Dec 23, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Idk. What's there really to be excited about?
> 
> Should I stop being so depressing?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You are not depressing enough, you can do better.

Do you prefer guitar or piano?


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 23, 2015)

sakishrist said:


> You are not depressing enough, you can do better.
> 
> Do you prefer guitar or piano?

Click to collapse



From a musician's standpoint, I prefer the piano. However, I like the sound of a guitar better than that of a piano.

How do you celebrate new years?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## xCalibur15 (Dec 24, 2015)

How many of you here watch One Punch Man?


----------



## thelous (Dec 24, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> It was skipped over because you posted it while I was writing my post, so I didn't see it.
> 
> I don't watch movies.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My favorite musical instrument is my computer, seriously ive started making some music (nothing big) on Fl studio? 
Are y'all ready for 2016?


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 24, 2015)

thelous said:


> My favorite musical instrument is my computer, seriously ive started making some music (nothing big) on Fl studio?
> Are y'all ready for 2016?

Click to collapse



I guess.

Pork or beef?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## KGarage (Dec 24, 2015)

Pork

Beer or Wine?


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 24, 2015)

KGarage said:


> Pork
> 
> Beer or Wine?

Click to collapse



Wine

Pc or Mac?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## thelous (Dec 24, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Wine
> 
> Pc or Mac?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Pc all way because in europe all apple productions costs over 2 times more than samsung, huawei, hp etc etc..... and own build computer is always best if you want save some money and get parts you want  without paying 4000$ for 2700$ parts..... 

Windows or linux? If linux mint/fedora/kali/ubuntu or something else?


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 24, 2015)

thelous said:


> Pc all way because in europe all apple productions costs over 2 times more than samsung, huawei, hp etc etc..... and own build computer is always best if you want save some money and get parts you want  without paying 4000$ for 2700$ parts.....
> 
> Windows or linux? If linux mint/fedora/kali/ubuntu or something else?

Click to collapse



Windows rocks!

windows 10 or 7?

Merry Christmas!
Geza


----------



## thelous (Dec 25, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Windows rocks!
> 
> windows 10 or 7?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Windows 10 because better supportnfor multiple monitors


----------



## dordian K (Dec 25, 2015)

thelous said:


> Windows 10 because better supportnfor multiple monitors

Click to collapse



*thelous*, why didn't you ask a question?


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 25, 2015)

thelous said:


> Pc all way because in europe all apple productions costs over 2 times more than samsung, huawei, hp etc etc..... and own build computer is always best if you want save some money and get parts you want  without paying 4000$ for 2700$ parts.....
> 
> Windows or linux? If linux mint/fedora/kali/ubuntu or something else?

Click to collapse



Not just in Europe







dordian K said:


> *thelous*, why didn't you ask a question?

Click to collapse



You tag people with @, not bold. And I'm not him so I won't answer.

Is there a such thing as outdoor aircons?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## thelous (Dec 25, 2015)

O i forget the question ;D heres one: TWRP, CWM or philz recovery?


----------



## dordian K (Dec 25, 2015)

*PhilZ Touch*

<I already asked my question.   >

---------- Post added at 04:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 AM ----------




tzzeri said:


> ...
> You tag people with @, not bold. And I'm not him so I won't answer.
> 
> Is there a such thing as outdoor aircons?
> ...

Click to collapse



A: Yes, like teh wetlands behind my home.

Q:  What's the difference between a forum and a listserv?


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 25, 2015)

dordian K said:


> <I already asked my question.   >
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Idk.

What time did you get to bed last night?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## c.roon4533 (Dec 25, 2015)

It was 11 pm last night when I was gone to bed. 

Are you vegetarian?


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 25, 2015)

c.roon4533 said:


> It was 11 pm last night when I was gone to bed.
> 
> Are you vegetarian?

Click to collapse



Nope. Because, bacon.

Dark or milk chocolate?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## rawel991 (Dec 25, 2015)

Dark chocolate for life.

Kebab or pizza?


----------



## dordian K (Dec 25, 2015)

*Skewered pizzas*

How can you be two places at once when you're not anywhere at all?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 25, 2015)

Pizza....by getting yourself two doppelgangers...I like one punch man...

Did I answer all unanswered questions ?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Dec 25, 2015)

karandpr said:


> Pizza....by getting yourself two doppelgangers...I like one punch man...
> 
> Did I answer all unanswered questions ?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Maybe are you really here


----------



## karandpr (Dec 25, 2015)

Maybe ,it's my clone karandprv2

Is v2 better than OG ?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## dordian K (Dec 25, 2015)

A:  If your mother, when she was done, wouldn't let you lick the frosting from whatever she stirred it with, then Yes.  If she would, then No.

Q:  How do you solve a problem like Maria?


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 25, 2015)

dordian K said:


> A:  If your mother, when she was done, wouldn't let you lick the frosting from whatever she stirred it with, then Yes.  If she would, then No.
> 
> Q:  How do you solve a problem like Maria?

Click to collapse



Didn't know people still watched that movie.

You can't.

What do you think of the pi zero?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 27, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Didn't know people still watched that movie.
> 
> You can't.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Never heard of it

Do you see the attraction of a dual boot phone?

-Jesse72
-Drop bear awareness officer


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 27, 2015)

Jesse72 said:


> Never heard of it
> 
> Do you see the attraction of a dual boot phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. Windows mobile and Android. That would be my dream phone.

BTW, the quote "how do you solve a problem like Maria" comes from a 1967 Rodgers and Hammerstein musical called "The Sound of Music."

Have you ever heard of "The Sound of Music"?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## funkybluemonkey3 (Dec 27, 2015)

*Hey there*

Anyone from Chicago?


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 28, 2015)

funkybluemonkey3 said:


> Anyone from Chicago?

Click to collapse



No and you didn't answer the previous question. So I will repost it.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 PM ----------




gezafisch said:


> Yes. Windows mobile and Android. That would be my dream phone.
> 
> BTW, the quote "how do you solve a problem like Maria" comes from a 1967 Rodgers and Hammerstein musical called "The Sound of Music."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Dec 28, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> No and you didn't answer the previous question. So I will repost it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes!

what does 2022 remind you of?


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 28, 2015)

USBhost said:


> yes!
> 
> what does 2022 remind you of?

Click to collapse



An upcoming year.

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 28, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> An upcoming year.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The year in which man will establish a colony on Mars.

How often do you come in contact with people while working?



Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 29, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> The year in which man will establish a colony on Mars.
> 
> How often do you come in contact with people while working?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Every 0.37468435883378 seconds

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Dec 29, 2015)

I dont have a job. 

Same


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 29, 2015)

Mokiwipeout said:


> I dont have a job.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Neither do I.

Is saying "same" instead of asking a new question a sign of laziness?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## dordian K (Dec 29, 2015)

In certain cases, yes.

Same


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 29, 2015)

dordian K said:


> In certain cases, yes.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Yes.

Are u lazy?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## dordian K (Dec 29, 2015)

Exceedingly, between intense episodes of obsession.

Are you not?


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 29, 2015)

dordian K said:


> Exceedingly, between intense episodes of obsession.
> 
> Are you not?

Click to collapse



Depends. 

Armored warfare or WoT?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 29, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Depends.
> 
> Armored warfare or WoT?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What is wot? (No pun intended)

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## USBhost (Dec 29, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> What is wot? (No pun intended)
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



WOT is world of tanks 

do you like wot


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 29, 2015)

USBhost said:


> WOT is world of tanks
> 
> do you like wot

Click to collapse



Watched someone play it but I've never played it myself so I can't really comment yes or no 

Are you a fan of the Madden football series? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## dordian K (Dec 29, 2015)

No.

How do you seek truth?


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 29, 2015)

dordian K said:


> No.
> 
> How do you seek truth?

Click to collapse



By listening to myself 

Prime rib or filet mignon?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 30, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> By listening to myself
> 
> Prime rib or filet mignon?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Neither. A nice ribeye 

Do you like steak? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 30, 2015)

ShapesBlue said:


> Neither. A nice ribeye
> 
> Do you like steak?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Immensely.

Peppermint or spearmint?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyln (Dec 30, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Immensely.
> 
> Peppermint or spearmint?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I can not stand Spearmint, but I absolutely love Peppermint .

Is it possible to take a regular APK and change the package name to something, for an example, com.amazon.firelauncher, and then sign it with the same certificate?


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 30, 2015)

nyln said:


> I can not stand Spearmint, but I absolutely love Peppermint .
> 
> Is it possible to take a regular APK and change the package name to something, for an example, com.amazon.firelauncher, and then sign it with the same certificate?

Click to collapse



Yes. You'll need to hack the devs computer and steal the certificate file.
Practically, no.

Should Android related questions be banned from this thread?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 30, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Yes. You'll need to hack the devs computer and steal the certificate file.
> Practically, no.
> 
> Should Android related questions be banned from this thread?
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah.

What do you think of self driving cars?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Dec 30, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Nah.
> 
> What do you think of self driving cars?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



We trust computers with everything, navigation, money/banking, keeping in touch with others and so on. why not trust them to get us around?
The concept is cool and it can remove the need to have a driver's license which is a PITA to get in some places, it can make things safer and reduce the amount of hit and runs.

What's something that's small right now, that might be big in the future? (not necessarily in physical size, it can be a software, a thought..)


----------



## c.roon4533 (Dec 30, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Nope. Because, bacon.
> 
> Dark or milk chocolate?

Click to collapse



Milk chocolate.

Do you exercise regularly?


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 30, 2015)

husam666 said:


> We trust computers with everything, navigation, money/banking, keeping in touch with others and so on. why not trust them to get us around?
> The concept is cool and it can remove the need to have a driver's license which is a PITA to get in some places, it can make things safer and reduce the amount of hit and runs.
> 
> What's something that's small right now, that might be big in the future? (not necessarily in physical size, it can be a software, a thought..)

Click to collapse



Ubuntu phone. (Just joking)




c.roon4533 said:


> Milk chocolate.
> 
> Do you exercise regularly?

Click to collapse



About 2-3 times a week.

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lujki1 (Dec 30, 2015)

Nope, I don't.
Do you think that Lollipop's release was the most exciting of all? (According to a xda poll on Twitter)

Sent from my SM-G920F


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 30, 2015)

lujki1 said:


> Nope, I don't.
> Do you think that Lollipop's release was the most exciting of all? (According to a xda poll on Twitter)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F

Click to collapse



Nah not really.

How many emails do you receive a day?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 30, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Nah not really.
> 
> How many emails do you receive a day?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Around 3 to 6 or 7. Mainly from online sites that I'm signed up to. And a lot of spam in my spam folder. 
I use inbox by gmail, it's pretty awesome.

What email app do you use?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Dec 30, 2015)

tzzeri said:


> Around 3 to 6 or 7. Mainly from online sites that I'm signed up to. And a lot of spam in my spam folder.
> I use inbox by gmail, it's pretty awesome.
> 
> What email app do you use?
> ...

Click to collapse



Windows 10 mail on pc and inbox by gmail on mobile.

What temp is it right now where you live?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 30, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Windows 10 mail on pc and inbox by gmail on mobile.
> 
> What temp is it right now where you live?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



27, going to reach up to 40 today 

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## claunacto (Dec 31, 2015)

36 celsius right now, and increasing...
Why people that live on the beach dont go to the beach?

From here mesmo


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 1, 2016)

claunacto said:


> 36 celsius right now, and increasing...
> Why people that live on the beach dont go to the beach?
> 
> From here mesmo

Click to collapse



They do go to the beach
Source: Lots of beaches here in straya

How do get a new phone with no money? It's lcd just shat itself magically


----------



## thahue (Jan 1, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> They do go to the beach
> Source: Lots of beaches here in straya
> 
> How do get a new phone with no money? It's lcd just shat itself magically

Click to collapse



Submit yourself to a cheesy payment plan via a carrier, like at&t's next plan, then you can please both shareholders and yourself

How do I reconnect with the force


----------



## dordian K (Jan 1, 2016)

You have to capitalize it first.

Why is there air?


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 1, 2016)

dordian K said:


> You have to capitalize it first.
> 
> Why is there air?

Click to collapse



So you can live.

Fav food?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Jan 1, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> So you can live.
> 
> Fav food?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Pizza 

Is this thread in the future?


----------



## dordian K (Jan 1, 2016)

I don't know, it used to be.

What's the difference between right and wrong?


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 1, 2016)

dordian K said:


> I don't know, it used to be.
> 
> What's the difference between right and wrong?

Click to collapse



One is true, the other is false. They are not interchangeable. They are also not negotiable.

How old am I?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## dordian K (Jan 1, 2016)

You look like you're only about six or seven... but then you also look like a doggy.

How old are you?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 1, 2016)

dordian K said:


> You look like you're only about six or seven... but then you also look like a doggy.
> 
> How old are you?

Click to collapse



17

Same

-Jesse72
-Drop bear awareness officer


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 1, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> 17
> 
> Same
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



16

How old is the dog in my avatar?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## thahue (Jan 1, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> 16
> 
> How old is the dog in my avatar?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Imma go with a solid 9

Why do some people get so concerned with the rules and rigors of sentence structure?


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 1, 2016)

thahue said:


> Imma go with a solid 9
> 
> Why do some people get so concerned with the rules and rigors of sentence structure?

Click to collapse



Idk. Never understood people like that myself.

My dog is 5.

Do you like salad?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 2, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Idk. Never understood people like that myself.
> 
> My dog is 5.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I love salad. I was eating some earlier in fact 

Whats your favorite kind of salad dressing? 

Nexus 6 running SSHD or Cataclysm


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 2, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> I love salad. I was eating some earlier in fact
> 
> Whats your favorite kind of salad dressing?
> 
> Nexus 6 running SSHD or Cataclysm

Click to collapse



Sweet onion 

Ham or pork chops?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 2, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Sweet onion
> 
> Ham or pork chops?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ham, now your making me hungry 

Whats the first thing you eat in the morning? 

Nexus 6 running SSHD or Cataclysm


----------



## USBhost (Jan 2, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Ham, now your making me hungry
> 
> Whats the first thing you eat in the morning?
> 
> Nexus 6 running SSHD or Cataclysm

Click to collapse



Pizza

Who here thinks XDA is our Facebook?


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 2, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Pizza
> 
> Who here thinks XDA is our Facebook?

Click to collapse



Not me. I use both 


Are you on Instagram?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Jan 2, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Not me. I use both
> 
> 
> Are you on Instagram?
> ...

Click to collapse



no do you?


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 2, 2016)

USBhost said:


> no do you?

Click to collapse



Yes.

Why aren't you?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlGates2k (Jan 2, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Yes.
> 
> Why aren't you?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Since it is a waste of time.

You like Facebook?


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 2, 2016)

AlGates2k said:


> Since it is a waste of time.
> 
> You like Facebook?

Click to collapse



No. I don't use it a whole lot. Mostly G+ and Instagram.

Do you like inbox by gmail?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jan 2, 2016)

Nope. The UX is hopeless...

Why does google botch their UX ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 2, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Nope. The UX is hopeless...
> 
> Why does google botch their UX ?

Click to collapse



Because they are truly special 

Do you think vanilla android should be available for nearly every android device? 

Nexus 6 running SSHD or Cataclysm


----------



## karandpr (Jan 2, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Because they are truly special
> 
> Do you think vanilla android should be available for nearly every android device?
> 
> Nexus 6 running SSHD or Cataclysm

Click to collapse



Good lord no... I tried vanilla android on Moto G and it was awful...

Am I spoilt by Xperia UI and MIUI ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 2, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Good lord no... I tried vanilla android on Moto G and it was awful...
> 
> Am I spoilt by Xperia UI and MIUI ?

Click to collapse



No. I've tried miui and actually like it a lot 

Do you like to cook? 

Nexus 6 running SSHD or Cataclysm


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 2, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> No. I've tried miui and actually like it a lot
> 
> Do you like to cook?
> 
> Nexus 6 running SSHD or Cataclysm

Click to collapse



Very much.

Pc or mobile?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aenadon (Jan 2, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Very much.
> 
> Pc or mobile?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Depending on the task, but usually PC.
Same

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## USBhost (Jan 2, 2016)

GreyLDroid said:


> Depending on the task, but usually PC.
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Taoshan using XDA

Click to collapse



#PCMASTERRACE

same


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 2, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Nope. The UX is hopeless...
> 
> Why does google botch their UX ?

Click to collapse



I hope your kidding




USBhost said:


> #PCMASTERRACE
> 
> same

Click to collapse



Mobile. I barely use s computer. Mobile is more practical. But computers do have their place.

Right now, there barely anyone on xda over 50. In 30 years from now, what do you think xda will be like?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 2, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> I hope your kidding
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Completely dead. The internet will be dead. Just jk

Lenovo out Dell?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 2, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Completely dead. The internet will be dead. Just jk
> 
> Lenovo out Dell?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, I expect lenovo to out dell

Do you ever spellcheck before you post online?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Yes, I expect lenovo to out dell
> 
> Do you ever spellcheck before you post online?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Off coarse, I alwaze do

Sam

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Off coarse, I alwaze do
> 
> Sam
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Obviousily

Sme

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Obviousily
> 
> Sme
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I already answered that question.

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> I already answered that question.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



So did I
Same

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> So did I
> Same
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes I do actually. It's just this swipe keyboard sometimes doesn't type the right word and I don't really read through the post after I type it.

Why do you care?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Yes I do actually. It's just this swipe keyboard sometimes doesn't type the right word and I don't really read through the post after I type it.
> 
> Why do you care?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



*cough* *cough*


gezafisch said:


> Completely dead. The internet will be dead. Just jk
> 
> Lenovo out Dell?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Favourite breakfast food?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> *cough* *cough*
> 
> Favourite breakfast food?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Bananas

Favourite dinner food when there's a fire ban?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Bananas
> 
> Favourite dinner food when there's a fire ban?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Gas barbecued meat. Not quite as good as the wood barbecue though

What do you reckon people in Norway think of our hot weather and bushfire threats?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Gas barbecued meat. Not quite as good as the wood barbecue though
> 
> What do you reckon people in Norway think of our hot weather and bushfire threats?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Idk as I don't live in your country.

Do they care about the USA fire threats?


Jesse72 said:


> Gas barbecued meat. Not quite as good as the wood barbecue though
> 
> What do you reckon people in Norway think of our hot weather and bushfire threats?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Idk as I don't live in your country.
> 
> Do they care about the USA fire threats?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't live in Norway

Here in straya we don't really think about the bushfire threats of other countries

Should imperial measurement be banned?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> I don't live in Norway
> 
> Here in straya we don't really think about the bushfire threats of other countries
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Absolutely definitely not. Metric fails.

Do you hate the metric system?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Absolutely definitely not. Metric fails.
> 
> Do you hate the metric system?

Click to collapse



Metric makes sense! Everything based on tens is easy!

Why do you hate metric?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Metric makes sense! Everything based on tens is easy!
> 
> Why do you hate metric?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



'Cause i live in the USA and i use the imperial system every day and km and kg are irritating.

Why do you hate imperial?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Metric makes sense! Everything based on tens is easy!
> 
> Why do you hate metric?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Metric makes more sense as the USA is the only country that uses it. 

Why is the USA so a$$ backwards? 

Nexus 6 running SSHD or Cataclysm


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> 'Cause i live in the USA and i use the imperial system every day and km and kg are irritating.
> 
> Why do you hate imperial?

Click to collapse



Makes less sense universally, due to it being based on 6s and 8s instead of just on tens


ShapesBlue said:


> Metric makes more sense as the USA is the only country that uses it.
> 
> Why is the USA so a$$ backwards?
> 
> Nexus 6 running SSHD or Cataclysm

Click to collapse



Because they are fed too much propaganda that says they are the best in the world. 

If you had to change country permanently, which country would you choose?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Makes less sense universally, due to it being based on 6s and 8s instead of just on tens
> 
> Because they are fed too much propaganda that says they are the best in the world.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In your opinion, who do you think is stronger than us, besides maybe Russia? Australia? 
We are not fed propaganda, we all just share the same opinion. We have never lost a war. The Dollar is one of the strongest currencies in the world. Our military is the most technologically advanced. And if our government fails us, we have the right to bear arms so we can defend ourselves. 

Death

Is Russia stronger than the USA?


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> I don't live in Norway
> 
> Here in straya we don't really think about the bushfire threats of other countries
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Absolutely




gezafisch said:


> 'Cause i live in the USA and i use the imperial system every day and km and kg are irritating.
> 
> Why do you hate imperial?

Click to collapse



USA is so stupid. If your using imperial, then use it fully. Why does interstate 19 in Arizona use kilometres and metres on the road signs?

And as Jesse said, metric makes way more sense. And Fahrenheit really doesn't make sense. With Celsius, 0 is the freezing point for water and 100 is the boiling.




ShapesBlue said:


> Metric makes more sense as the USA is the only country that uses it.
> 
> Why is the USA so a$$ backwards?
> 
> Nexus 6 running SSHD or Cataclysm

Click to collapse



BECAUSE they think they are the whole world.




Jesse72 said:


> Makes less sense universally, due to it being based on 6s and 8s instead of just on tens
> 
> Because they are fed too much propaganda that says they are the best in the world.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably USA. I'm already a citizen there and I have family there. But I'd take some quiet place.

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> In your opinion, who do you think is stronger than us, besides maybe Russia? Australia?
> We are not fed propaganda, we all just share the same opinion. We have never lost a war. The Dollar is one of the strongest currencies in the world. Or military is the most technologically advanced. And if our government fails us, we have the right to bear arms so we can defend ourselves.
> 
> Death
> ...

Click to collapse



Not just military power, but also with all your patriotism and other subtle things your country does. All making you feel better about yourselves. I'm not trying to diss you, or your country, just making an observation as an outsider.

The right to bear arms is good and bad. Most developed countries have many less murders, because deadly weapons are less accessible. Australia has a decent sized gun culture, but because guns aren't sold at the same place you buy food, and there is more regulations, you never hear about school shootings, only the occasional accidental shooting when playing in daddy's cupboard youre not supposed to touch.

Also, in America, compared to other developed countries, there is a much larger line between the people who have wealth, and those who don't. Most developed nations the line between wealth and no wealth is much less defined.

Healthcare is also subsidised in most developed countries, if not free. 

Tl;dr America isn't bad, but they have alot of shortcomings too, and they often fail to notice because they are taught they are the most powerful in the world

If I had to leave Australia, which I would hate to have to do, I would go to our sheep-shaggin neighbours in Un Zud or the good old USA

Same

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Not just military power, but also with all your patriotism and other subtle things your country does. All making you feel better about yourselves. I'm not trying to diss you, or your country, just making an observation as an outsider.
> 
> The right to bear arms is good and bad. Most developed countries have many less murders, because deadly weapons are less accessible. Australia has a decent sized gun culture, but because guns aren't sold at the same place you buy food, and there is more regulations, you never hear about school shootings, only the occasional accidental shooting when playing in daddy's cupboard youre not supposed to touch.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You didn't ask a question 

I don't really want to argue about gun laws, but I completely disagree with you.

We do have shortcomings, but I think that we are one of the best countries in the world.

Have you ever visited America?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> You didn't ask a question
> 
> I don't really want to argue about gun laws, but I completely disagree with you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fair enough, lets not turn this thread into a war, though I do like hearing the other side of the argument

I haven't visited America, though my father visited 2 years ago and told me about it. Not to mention all you see on TV, news and online. Australia is becoming quite americanised, which unfortunately means our culture is almost non-existent in the younger generations 

Have you ever been to a desert?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Fair enough, lets not turn this thread into a war, though I do like hearing the other side of the argument
> 
> I haven't visited America, though my father visited 2 years ago and told me about it. Not to mention all you see on TV, news and online. Australia is becoming quite americanised, which unfortunately means our culture is almost non-existent in the younger generations
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Nope.

Have you?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Nope.
> 
> Have you?

Click to collapse



Multiple times, even camped in it for 2 weeks over Easter a few years ago. I loved it, there is so much there if you're actually looking.

What's the fasted you've ever been in a car?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Multiple times, even camped in it for 2 weeks over Easter a few years ago. I loved it, there is so much there if you're actually looking.
> 
> What's the fasted you've ever been in a car?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



110 mph.

you?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> 110 mph.
> 
> you?

Click to collapse



140kph (86mph) in a Subaru forester driving myself, 155kph with a friend driving in a Toyota 86, we were both overtaking under supervision of our parents though

I have done alot of drifting though, which is much more fun, and safer IMO, but I've been driving since age 11, drifting since age 13. All on my private property though

Do you like driving (not highway, but interesting driving)?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> 140kph (86mph) in a Subaru forester driving myself, 155kph with a friend driving in a Toyota 86, we were both overtaking under supervision of our parents though
> 
> I have done alot of drifting though, which is much more fun, and safer IMO, but I've been driving since age 11, drifting since age 13. All on my private property though
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Never driven on a public road.

What month of your birthday in?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Never driven on a public road.
> 
> What month of your birthday in?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



June

Same 

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> June
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



January.

Your birthday is in winter, right?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> January.
> 
> Your birthday is in winter, right?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes!

Your birthday is in winter, right?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Yes!
> 
> Your birthday is in winter, right?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yup.

How are winters down there?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Yup.
> 
> How are winters down there?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Where I live temperature is about 5-20(c) in winter, 30-45(c) in summer

Which state do you live in?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Where I live temperature is about 5-20(c) in winter, 30-45(c) in summer
> 
> Which state do you live in?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ohio. 

Do you live on the East coast of Australia?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Ohio.
> 
> Do you live on the East coast of Australia?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, in Victoria. About an hour north of Melbourne, on a farm

How many times have you moved house in your life?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Yes, in Victoria. About an hour north of Melbourne, on a farm
> 
> How many times have you moved house in your life?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



3

Is your farm a hobby farm or do you produce for profit?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> 3
> 
> Is your farm a hobby farm or do you produce for profit?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hobby I guess, though it is a little larger than most at 155 acres. We do breed Angus cattle, but never have many more than 100 head. They taste delicious

Favourite meat?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Hobby I guess, though it is a little larger than most at 155 acres. We do breed Angus cattle, but never have many more than 100 head. They taste delicious
> 
> Favourite meat?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Prime rib.

How do you get internet out there?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Prime rib.
> 
> How do you get internet out there?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Got Nbn via satellite. Actually quite decent speeds, but I've never done a speedtest on it. I've used much slower internet in the city. We also get 4G phone reception, though I can't afford a 4G phone myself.

Do you live in the city?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Got Nbn via satellite. Actually quite decent speeds, but I've never done a speedtest on it. I've used much slower internet in the city. We also get 4G phone reception, though I can't afford a 4G phone myself.
> 
> Do you live in the city?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Kinda. About 15 mi from downtown.

How are phone prices down there? I get unlimited 4g for $15 a month.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Kinda. About 15 mi from downtown.
> 
> How are phone prices down there? I get unlimited 4g for $15 a month.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's a dream for me 
Unlimited call and texts, with 5gb data about $50 (us and au dollar are similar enough) average. No such thing as unlimited mobile data.
I'm on a rubbish $10 prepaid because my parents are cheap and I can't find a job.
Phones aren't subsidised much by carriers, so your paying full price mostly, even on plans. Grey importers are common, and Australia gets tons of stuff including phones from Asian countries such as Hong Kong, Indonesia and china.

What phone do you currently use?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> That's a dream for me
> Unlimited call and texts, with 5gb data about $50 (us and au dollar are similar enough) average. No such thing as unlimited mobile data.
> I'm on a rubbish $10 prepaid because my parents are cheap and I can't find a job.
> Phones aren't subsidised much by carriers, so your paying full price mostly, even on plans. Grey importers are common, and Australia gets tons of stuff including phones from Asian countries such as Hong Kong, Indonesia and china.
> ...

Click to collapse



An old lg optimus g.

You?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> An old lg optimus g.
> 
> You?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse







My phone is a Chinese Star Ulefone U5, which has a stuffed lcd

I'm using my sony xperia z2 tablet at the moment

Do you have a tablet?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jan 3, 2016)

Xperia Active & SE K810i



tzzeri said:


> I hope your kidding
> 
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Nope. "Triangle . Circle .Square" replaced "Back Home Apps" ....Well defined actions replaced by baby speek..

Will Google's next feature will be smartphone for babies ?


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 3, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Xperia Active & SE K810i
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope.


Do you have a laptop?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes

Same


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 3, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Yes
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Yes.

What type of laptop do you have?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jan 3, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Yes.
> 
> What type of laptop do you have?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



HP i5 dual core, 6GB ram ,2GB nvdia 630 M. 15.6" . 

Same


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 3, 2016)

karandpr said:


> HP i5 dual core, 6GB ram ,2GB nvdia 630 M. 15.6" .
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Lenovo thinkpad. I5 4gb ram 2gb intel graphics. 14.1" 1600x900

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 AM ----------




gezafisch said:


> Lenovo thinkpad. I5 4gb ram 2gb intel graphics. 14.1" 1600x900
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What is your screen resolution?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jan 3, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Lenovo thinkpad. I5 4gb ram 2gb intel graphics. 14.1" 1600x900
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1366x768

Windows 7 or 10 ?


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 3, 2016)

karandpr said:


> 1366x768
> 
> Windows 7 or 10 ?

Click to collapse



10

Linux or Mac?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jan 3, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> 10
> 
> Linux or Mac?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Mac

Where did you hide the body ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Mac
> 
> Where did you hide the body ?

Click to collapse



Fridge

Will it spoil the cheese?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Fridge
> 
> Will it spoil the cheese?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not as long as the cheese is sealed.

What time is it?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Not as long as the cheese is sealed.
> 
> What time is it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



3:50pm in straya

Same 

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jan 3, 2016)

10:25 am india

How will you discipline spoilt cheese ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

karandpr said:


> 10:25 am india
> 
> How will you discipline spoilt cheese ?

Click to collapse



Violence

Do you have kids?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Violence
> 
> Do you have kids?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I should hope not 

Do you?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> I should hope not
> 
> Do you?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I should hope not 

Why isn't there breakfast delivery services?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> I should hope not
> 
> Why isn't there breakfast delivery services?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



There are, at least in the US

do you like pizza?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> There are, at least in the US
> 
> do you like pizza?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Who doesn't? 

Whats your favourite pizza combo?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Who doesn't?
> 
> Whats your favourite pizza combo?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Bacon and pepperoni.

Are you Christian?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Bacon and pepperoni.
> 
> Are you Christian?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes
Same

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Yes
> Same
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Catholic. Technically Christian, but not generally referred to as Christian.

Have you ever left the continent of Australia?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Catholic. Technically Christian, but not generally referred to as Christian.
> 
> Have you ever left the continent of Australia?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sorta, been to the Whitsunday Islands. Self charter yacht,  loved it

Have you ever been overseas? 

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Sorta, been to the Whitsunday Islands. Self charter yacht,  loved it
> 
> Have you ever been overseas?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nope.

Do you like shooting?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Nope.
> 
> Do you like shooting?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yep

What guns have you shot?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Yep
> 
> What guns have you shot?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ar15, ak47, mossberg 22,Ruger 22, about 10 different pistols, a full auto m16, and 4 shotguns.

Do you own any guns?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Ar15, ak47, mossberg 22,Ruger 22, about 10 different pistols, a full auto m16, and 4 shotguns.
> 
> Do you own any guns?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not personally, dad has 3 or 4 that I sometimes borrow

Same

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Where I live temperature is about 5-20(c) in winter, 30-45(c) in summer
> 
> Which state do you live in?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



More like 20-45







Jesse72 said:


> That's a dream for me
> Unlimited call and texts, with 5gb data about $50 (us and au dollar are similar enough) average. No such thing as unlimited mobile data.
> I'm on a rubbish $10 prepaid because my parents are cheap and I can't find a job.
> Phones aren't subsidised much by carriers, so your paying full price mostly, even on plans. Grey importers are common, and Australia gets tons of stuff including phones from Asian countries such as Hong Kong, Indonesia and china.
> ...

Click to collapse






You can get $40 for 5gb on amaysim, although sometimes you can get much cheaper deals from them for a limited time.




Jesse72 said:


> Not personally, dad has 3 or 4 that I sometimes borrow
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



None.

How do you get a gun in vic? You have to live in the outback?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> More like 20-45
> How do you get a gun in vic? You have to live in the outback?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Dunno, it's been a while since dad got his last gun. You do have to be licensed (if anyone's watching........)

Windows Phone or Ios?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jan 3, 2016)

Ios

Windows phone or Ubuntu phone ?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Praetore (Jan 3, 2016)

I would go with Ubuntu phone. I haven't used either, though.

What is something you have an irrational hatred of?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

Praetore said:


> I would go with Ubuntu phone. I haven't used either, though.
> 
> What is something you have an irrational hatred of?

Click to collapse



People who say ios is best because they never tried anything else

Do you see waterproofing as a major phone selling point?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> People who say ios is best because they never tried anything else
> 
> Do you see waterproofing as a major phone selling point?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I wouldn't call that irrational hatred.

I don't think it's a major selling point. My phone is water proof for 30 minutes up to 1m, but without that feature I still would've bought it. Most people don't immerse their phones in water.
But I do think that some level of water resistance should be standard in phones, with nano coating, but not necessarily fully waterproof. Especially being as even most waterproof phones can't be used when the screens are wet.

The biggest selling point nowadays is the price.

What do you think about finger print readers in phones?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> I wouldn't call that irrational hatred.

Click to collapse



It doesn't just make me angry, it fills me with vile rage. Hence, irrational hatred 



> I don't think it's a major selling point. My phone is water proof for 30 minutes up to 1m, but without that feature I still would've bought it. Most people don't immerse their phones in water.
> But I do think that some level of water resistance should be standard in phones, with nano coating, but not necessarily fully waterproof. Especially being as even most waterproof phones can't be used when the screens are wet.
> 
> The biggest selling point nowadays is the price.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm pretty lax with phone security, so I would use it if it's there, but it's not on my list of must-have features

Same

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> It doesn't just make me angry, it fills me with vile rage. Hence, irrational hatred
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I use a pattern for security, so a finger print scanner would be helpful. I find face unlock very unreliable or slow, but most fingerprint scanners are very quick and reliable (based on what I've seen on others phones). But it's certainly not one of my must have features.

What about nfc?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 3, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> I use a pattern for security, so a finger print scanner would be helpful. I find face unlock very unreliable or slow, but most fingerprint scanners are very quick and reliable (based on what I've seen on others phones). But it's certainly not one of my must have features.
> 
> What about nfc?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Never had it, nor do I see how it would massively help me. I might use it if I had it

What do you think nfc has the most potential for?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Never had it, nor do I see how it would massively help me. I might use it if I had it
> 
> What do you think nfc has the most potential for?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Various payment systems


Why don't you ever see 7up in soft drink dispensers?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tachi91 (Jan 3, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Various payment systems
> 
> 
> Why don't you ever see 7up in soft drink dispensers?
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow never noticed that. I don't see 7up anymore really. Mostly just MoutainDew as a replacement for whom likes that kind of soda.

Do you really see a need for 4K on phones?


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 3, 2016)

Tachi91 said:


> Wow never noticed that. I don't see 7up anymore really. Mostly just MoutainDew as a replacement for whom likes that kind of soda.
> 
> Do you really see a need for 4K on phones?

Click to collapse



Nope

Wireless or wired mouses?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jan 3, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Nope
> 
> Wireless or wired mouses?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wireless all the way.

Should I be grateful that I haven't hard bricked a device?


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 3, 2016)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Wireless all the way.
> 
> Should I be grateful that I haven't hard bricked a device?

Click to collapse



Idk. I never have.

Does your phone support 2g?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 4, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Idk. I never have.
> 
> Does your phone support 2g?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, but my carrier doesn't support it anymore

What's the most important feature to you when buying a new phone?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 4, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Yes, but my carrier doesn't support it anymore
> 
> What's the most important feature to you when buying a new phone?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Android and price 

Do you like beef jerky?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 4, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Android and price
> 
> Do you like beef jerky?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not really

Do you love bacon?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 4, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Not really
> 
> Do you love bacon?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Of course 

Do you use Cortana very often?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 4, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Of course
> 
> Do you use Cortana very often?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Used to on my windows phone, but it wouldn't go into Australia mode on my android. I don't have windows 10 on a pc

Which do you prefer, siri, google now or cortana? 

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 4, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Used to on my windows phone, but it wouldn't go into Australia mode on my android. I don't have windows 10 on a pc
> 
> Which do you prefer, siri, google now or cortana?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Google now.

Have you ever seen the USAF Thunderbirds?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 4, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Google now.
> 
> Have you ever seen the USAF Thunderbirds?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, never heard of it either

What's your favourite fruit?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 4, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> No, never heard of it either
> 
> What's your favourite fruit?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's the US Air Force demo team.

Mango

Smart watches?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 4, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> It's the US Air Force demo team.
> 
> Mango
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have a cheap Chinese rip-off of a cheap Chinese U8 SmartWatch,  and I love it. $19 off ebay

Do you like smartwatches? 

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 4, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Have a cheap Chinese rip-off of a cheap Chinese U8 SmartWatch,  and I love it. $19 off ebay
> 
> Do you like smartwatches?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Idk. I don't have one.

Do you use irc?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 4, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Idk. I don't have one.
> 
> Do you use irc?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nah

How many forums you on?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 4, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Nah
> 
> How many forums you on?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



4

Last time you were on a boat?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 4, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> 4
> 
> Last time you were on a boat?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Been canoeing fairly often in our dam in this hot weather, but I did have a holiday in the Whitsunday Islands last June, sailing the yacht ourselves. Best holiday I've ever been on, would highly recommend to anybody.

Best holiday you've been On?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 4, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Yes, but my carrier doesn't support it anymore
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Telstra? I have optus, and it supports 2g. And I doubt you'd use Vodafone as it generally is only in cities and medium to large towns.




gezafisch said:


> It's the US Air Force demo team.
> 
> Mango
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Same as me






Jesse72 said:


> Been canoeing fairly often in our dam in this hot weather, but I did have a holiday in the Whitsunday Islands last June, sailing the yacht ourselves. Best holiday I've ever been on, would highly recommend to anybody.
> 
> Best holiday you've been On?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



America

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 4, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Telstra? I have optus, and it supports 2g. And I doubt you'd use Vodafone as it generally is only in cities and medium to large towns.

Click to collapse



Yep, Hellstra. Think it gets switched off dec2015/jan2016, so it may not be fully switched off yet.



> Same
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



10 days charter yacht trip around the Whitsunday Islands. Words cannot describe the beauty

HTC or Sony?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 4, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Yep, Hellstra. Think it gets switched off dec2015/jan2016, so it may not be fully switched off yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sony

4 wheelers or dirt bikes?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 4, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Sony
> 
> 4 wheelers or dirt bikes?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



2 wheelers. They feel so much safer IMO, many less people die on them in farming accidents too. They only fall over if you don't go fast[emoji12] 

Same

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 4, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> 2 wheelers. They feel so much safer IMO, many less people die on them in farming accidents too. They only fall over if you don't go fast[emoji12]
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dirt bikes.

Do you own an ATV?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 4, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Dirt bikes.
> 
> Do you own an ATV?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, we have a 3 wheeler, but it hasn't been used in 10 years because the chassis is stuffed.
Own a Yamaha TTR125 personally, though haven't ridden it in a while

Do you live on a farm?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jan 4, 2016)

No....

Do you live in a city ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 4, 2016)

karandpr said:


> No....
> 
> Do you live in a city ?

Click to collapse



No

Do you?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jan 4, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> No
> 
> Do you?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes

Are you a power ranger ?


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 4, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Yep, Hellstra. Think it gets switched off dec2015/jan2016, so it may not be fully switched off yet.
> 
> 
> HTC or Sony?
> ...

Click to collapse




They're a rip off. Go with optus. Unless you don't get coverage in your area.






karandpr said:


> Yes
> 
> Are you a power ranger ?

Click to collapse



Nope

What's a power ranger?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jan 4, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Nope
> 
> What's a power ranger?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



A Ranger who has powers DUUUUH.

French fries or roasted potato?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 4, 2016)

Mokiwipeout said:


> A Ranger who has powers DUUUUH.
> 
> French fries or roasted potato?

Click to collapse



They are basically the same thing lol but French fries of course 

It's 11 degrees Fahrenheit here, is it snowing where you are? 

Nexus 6 running SSHD or Cataclysm


----------



## |>/\nte (Jan 4, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> They are basically the same thing lol but French fries of course
> 
> It's 11 degrees Fahrenheit here, is it snowing where you are?
> 
> Nexus 6 running SSHD or Cataclysm

Click to collapse



No. I live in utopia. Cant't be shown anywhere.

Any suggestions for a lenny face keyboard or something along those lines?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 4, 2016)

|>/\nte said:


> No. I live in utopia. Cant't be shown anywhere.
> 
> Any suggestions for a lenny face keyboard or something along those lines?

Click to collapse



I have no clue what that even is 

What keyboard app do you use on your phone? 

Nexus 6 running SSHD or Cataclysm


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 4, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> What keyboard app do you use on your phone?

Click to collapse



Swiftkey and Hacker's Keyboard, depending on what I'm doing. 

Favourite app?


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 4, 2016)

ShadowLea said:


> Swiftkey and Hacker's Keyboard, depending on what I'm doing.
> 
> Favourite app?

Click to collapse



Tapatalk.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:06 PM ----------

What social media are you active on?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## luetage (Jan 4, 2016)

Twitter.

Do you sleep on your belly or your back?


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 4, 2016)

luetage said:


> Twitter.
> 
> Do you sleep on your belly or your back?

Click to collapse



Side

Hot chocolate or chocolate milk?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## sakishrist (Jan 4, 2016)

Chocolate milk.

What's the weather where you are located?


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 4, 2016)

sakishrist said:


> Chocolate milk.
> 
> What's the weather where you are located?

Click to collapse



Snowy 20 F

Motorola or Samsung?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## sakishrist (Jan 4, 2016)

Samsung

Have you travelled outside your country?


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 4, 2016)

sakishrist said:


> Samsung
> 
> Have you travelled outside your country?

Click to collapse



Yes.

Have you?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## sakishrist (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes ... although I want more.

Do you like bacon?


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 4, 2016)

sakishrist said:


> Yes ... although I want more.
> 
> Do you like bacon?

Click to collapse



Yes

Why does it seem like everyone asks that question?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aenadon (Jan 4, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Yes
> 
> Why does it seem like everyone asks that question?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Because everyone dies.


Do you like bacon?
*jk xD*

What's your favourite colour?

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## sakishrist (Jan 4, 2016)

Because there is a bacon topic just besides this one.

Do you like the bacon topic?


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 4, 2016)

GreyLDroid said:


> Because everyone dies.
> 
> 
> Do you like bacon?
> ...

Click to collapse



Cobalt blue.

Fingerprint scanner or NFC on phone?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 4, 2016)

Mokiwipeout said:


> A Ranger who has powers DUUUUH.
> 
> French fries or roasted potato?

Click to collapse




You're Greek, not American; so why are you calling out French fries? In English, it's chips.



gezafisch said:


> Cobalt blue.
> 
> Fingerprint scanner or NFC on phone?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hard one. NFC is handy for wireless payments, but a fingerprint sensor is used much more, making it quicker to unlock the phone (although I don't know why I feel the need to have a lock). I'd go with NFC, because that way I don't have to have to remember to bring my wallet (which is bulky) whenever I go somewhere where I'll need it. 

Is it possible with Android pay to transfer money to a friend by tapping your phone to their's?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 5, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> You're Greek, not American; so why are you calling out French fries? In English, it's chips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have no idea. I've never used Android pay and I doubt if I ever will.

What do Brits call potato chips if French fries are called chips over there?



Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2016)

Do you prefer to drink orange juice with or without the juicy bits?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 5, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> I have no idea. I've never used Android pay and I doubt if I ever will.
> 
> What do Brits call potato chips if French fries are called chips over there?

Click to collapse




Crisps






[email protected] said:


> Do you prefer to drink orange juice with or without the juicy bits?

Click to collapse



doesn't matter for me.  either fine. 

What is the name of your pet?


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 5, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> I have no idea. I've never used Android pay and I doubt if I ever will.
> 
> What do Brits call potato chips if French fries are called chips over there?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not just Brits, everywhere besides America. Here in Straya they're both chips.




[email protected] said:


> Do you prefer to drink orange juice with or without the juicy bits?

Click to collapse




It's called pulp. And I like it with.




simonbigwave said:


> Crisps
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which one? The spider on the bathroom wall?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 5, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Which one? The spider on the bathroom wall?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Daddy, woody and reddy

Should I name them something that's not based on their species?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 5, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Daddy, woody and reddy
> 
> Should I name them something that's not based on their species?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes

Do rats make good pets?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 5, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Yes
> 
> Do rats make good pets?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Absolutely




N O T

Are snakes good pets?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 5, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Absolutely
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope

Do you have a dog?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teo987 (Jan 5, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Nope
> 
> Do you have a dog?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No.

Do you have a rooted phone?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 5, 2016)

Teo987 said:


> No.
> 
> Do you have a rooted phone?

Click to collapse



Not my new daily driver

Anyone here good with xperia flashtool? Need to downgrade my new xperia E4G's firmware to allow root, and I'm finding instructions to be patchy at best

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 5, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Not my new daily driver
> 
> Anyone here good with xperia flashtool? Need to downgrade my new xperia E4G's firmware to allow root, and I'm finding instructions to be patchy at best
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No idea but don't you think that would be a good question for a non OT topic? 

Why doesn't teo have a dog?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 6, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Not my new daily driver
> 
> Anyone here good with xperia flashtool? Need to downgrade my new xperia E4G's firmware to allow root, and I'm finding instructions to be patchy at best
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




You got an xperia??? But that's not a cheap Asian company that makes phones that last a day! You broke your trend.






gezafisch said:


> No idea but don't you think that would be a good question for a non OT topic?
> 
> Why doesn't teo have a dog?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Because he doesn't.

Did that answer the question?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 6, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> No idea but don't you think that would be a good question for a non OT topic?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Had good help from questions like that before here, and good leads, especially from @karandpr [emoji106] 



tzzeri said:


> You got an xperia??? But that's not a cheap Asian company that makes phones that last a day! You broke your trend.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I had 2 Nokias first just with symbian and windows phone.

I only got the xperia because it was on sale at coles, and I got tons of coles myer gift vouchers for Christmas. Plus, it was 45% off, and the best in my budget. Woulda still preferred a bigger screen, and usb otg. 

Do you like the xperia ui? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 6, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Had good help from questions like that before here, and good leads, especially from @karandpr [emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Never used it.

Do you like it?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 6, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Never used it.
> 
> Do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's decent. I love Sony small apps, works better than xhalofloating window with multiwindow sidebar 

What sports do you play? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jan 6, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Not my new daily driver
> 
> Anyone here good with xperia flashtool? Need to downgrade my new xperia E4G's firmware to allow root, and I'm finding instructions to be patchy at best
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Install drivers .Download FTF. Load FTF . Connect phone with green LED. Twiddle thumbs till drivers are installed. Pray to the dark gods that flashmode is not detected is as fastboot. Twiddle more thumbs. Disconnect phone since phone was disconnected and connected. Reconnect in flashmode. Press flash button. Twiddle thumbs with drop bears. Peace. Root. 

Good enough ?



Jesse72 said:


> It's decent. I love Sony small apps, works better than xhalofloating window with multiwindow sidebar
> 
> What sports do you play?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



None. 

Pandas or Red Pandas ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 6, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Install drivers .Download FTF. Load FTF . Connect phone with green LED. Twiddle thumbs till drivers are installed. Pray to the dark gods that flashmode is not detected is as fastboot. Twiddle more thumbs. Disconnect phone since phone was disconnected and connected. Reconnect in flashmode. Press flash button. Twiddle thumbs with drop bears. Peace. Root.
> 
> Good enough ?

Click to collapse



Mostly, but where do I get the ftf from? 





> None.
> 
> Pandas or Red Pandas ?

Click to collapse



Fluro green pandas 

Are pandas endangered due to their lack of intelligence? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 6, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Mostly, but where do I get the ftf from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes.

Salmon or cod?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jan 6, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Mostly, but where do I get the ftf from?

Click to collapse



http://bfy.tw/3aDd



> Fluro green pandas
> 
> Are pandas endangered due to their lack of intelligence?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I think they are endangered for being lazy. They could care less about being endangered. ..

Will Jesse plant bamboo trees to attract pandas in his farm ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 6, 2016)

karandpr said:


> http://bfy.tw/3aDd

Click to collapse



Couldn't have done it without you 




> I think they are endangered for being lazy. They could care less about being endangered. ..
> 
> Will Jesse plant bamboo trees to attract pandas in his farm ?

Click to collapse



Probably not, planted plenty of gum trees for koalas though 

Do you hate wind? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jan 6, 2016)

Not really...

Do you hate fire ?


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 6, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Not really...
> 
> Do you hate fire ?

Click to collapse



No. I'm a pyromaniac. Well, kind of 

Truth or dare?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MultiPDev (Jan 6, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> No. I'm a pyromaniac. Well, kind of
> 
> Truth or dare?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Dare.

Which is your favorite Android online game? And why?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 6, 2016)

A toss between Alien Creeps and Jetpack Joyride ....Because no reason

Same


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 6, 2016)

MultiPDev said:


> Dare.

Click to collapse



Run into the s street with your pj's screaming "I'm crazy".




karandpr said:


> A toss between Alien Creeps and Jetpack Joyride ....Because no reason
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Idk

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lukfar (Jan 6, 2016)

Mobile phone with Android or Windows Phone?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 6, 2016)

lukfar said:


> Mobile phone with Android or Windows Phone?

Click to collapse



Dual boot both, with high end specs, it would be my ultimate phone by far. I love windows phone, but I also like the tweaking potential of Android, and the apps. 

Favourite phone screen size? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## lukfar (Jan 6, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Dual boot both, with high end specs, it would be my ultimate phone by far. I love windows phone, but I also like the tweaking potential of Android, and the apps.
> 
> Favourite phone screen size?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The best is full hd, but not for every app is designed for it :crying:


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 6, 2016)

lukfar said:


> The best is full hd, but not for every app is designed for it :crying:

Click to collapse



No question so I will answer the previous. 5.3 inches, big but not too big so it fits in your pocket comfortably.

Do you have a home file server?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 6, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> No question so I will answer the previous. 5.3 inches, big but not too big so it fits in your pocket comfortably.
> 
> Do you have a home file server?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nope but I wish I did. 

I have the Nexus 6, 5.9 inch phone. I didn't think I'd like the size myself coming from the Nexus 5 and previously the S3 but I've adapted to it. The Nexus 6 fits in my pockets just fine 

How fast is your Internet? 

Nexus 6 running SSHD or Cataclysm


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 6, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> How fast is your Internet?

Click to collapse



130Mbps on the WiFi, and 100Mbps on 4G. 

Would you rather live in the city or the countryside?


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 6, 2016)

ShadowLea said:


> 130Mbps on the WiFi, and 100Mbps on 4G.
> 
> Would you rather live in the city or the countryside?

Click to collapse



City/suburbs

England or Ireland?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 6, 2016)

ShadowLea said:


> 130Mbps on the WiFi, and 100Mbps on 4G.
> 
> Would you rather live in the city or the countryside?

Click to collapse



But do any servers that you're downloading from actually support that speed?





gezafisch said:


> City/suburbs
> 
> England or Ireland?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



England; it's where our Queen lives.

Are you part of the Commonwealth?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 6, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> England; it's where our Queen lives.
> 
> Are you part of the Commonwealth?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yup! God save the Queen or whatever

Favourite jam flavour? 

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 7, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Yup! God save the Queen or whatever
> 
> Favourite jam flavour?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Strawberry 

Fav mmog?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 7, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> But do any servers that you're downloading from actually support that speed?

Click to collapse



I download from the Newsgroups, so yes. Averages on 123Mbps, according to Newsleecher. 



gezafisch said:


> Fav mmog?

Click to collapse



None, I don't like MMO's. I play games for the story.

Favourite RPG?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 8, 2016)

ShadowLea said:


> I download from the Newsgroups, so yes. Averages on 123Mbps, according to Newsleecher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't play RPGs or MMOs 

Favourite racing game?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 8, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Don't play RPGs or MMOs
> 
> Favourite racing game?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Tuxcart 

super mario or donkey Kong?


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 8, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> Tuxcart
> 
> super mario or donkey Kong?

Click to collapse



Idk. Neither?

Is this the most posted on thread on xda?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 8, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Idk. Neither?
> 
> Is this the most posted on thread on xda?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, but it has the best quality content.

What's the most posted on thread on xda?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShadowLea (Jan 8, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> What's the most posted on thread on xda?

Click to collapse



Don't know, the search engine is dead again. (That seems to be happening a lot lately.) 

PC or Console gaming?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 8, 2016)

PC...Because RTS gaming...

How do you estimate power of stupid people in large groups ?


----------



## Absolutesaneman (Jan 8, 2016)

karandpr said:


> PC...Because RTS gaming...
> 
> How do you estimate power of stupid people in large groups ?

Click to collapse



Mob rule is very powerful. That wave of emotion can sweep people along. 

The Arab Spring and Teletubbies, for example.


----------



## Aenadon (Jan 9, 2016)

Absolutesaneman said:


> Mob rule is very powerful. That wave of emotion can sweep people along.
> 
> The Arab Spring and Teletubbies, for example.

Click to collapse



Yes.

How fast is your internet connection?

Sent from my Taoshan using XDA


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 9, 2016)

GreyLDroid said:


> Yes.
> 
> How fast is your internet connection?
> 
> Sent from my Taoshan using XDA

Click to collapse



30mbps download and 5mbps upload. 

Same 

Nexus 6 running SSHD or Cataclysm


----------



## USBhost (Jan 9, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> 30mbps download and 5mbps upload.
> 
> Same
> 
> Nexus 6 running SSHD or Cataclysm

Click to collapse



60 down and 5 up

same?


----------



## Hackjner (Jan 9, 2016)

USBhost said:


> 60 down and 5 up
> 
> same?

Click to collapse



20 dl 5 ul

Your first videogame?


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 9, 2016)

Hackjner said:


> 20 dl 5 ul
> 
> Your first videogame?

Click to collapse



Not really sure. Probably a flight sim

Do you think HaLow has a lot of potential?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## anandmore (Jan 12, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Not really sure. Probably a flight sim
> 
> Do you think HaLow has a lot of potential?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sorry didn't understood the question. 
What was the question?


----------



## Levakama (Jan 12, 2016)

God of War™ said:


> Sorry didn't understood the question.
> What was the question?

Click to collapse



He was asking about the potential of http://www.wi-fi.org/discover-wi-fi/wi-fi-halow.

Should I get Marshmallow on my Nexus 7?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 12, 2016)

Levakama said:


> He was asking about the potential of http://www.wi-fi.org/discover-wi-fi/wi-fi-halow.
> 
> Should I get Marshmallow on my Nexus 7?

Click to collapse



I would suggest it. I have MM on both of my Nexus devices 

Do you think android n will live up to the hype? 

Nexus 6 via SSHD/Cataclysm


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 12, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> I would suggest it. I have MM on both of my Nexus devices
> 
> Do you think android n will live up to the hype?
> 
> Nexus 6 via SSHD/Cataclysm

Click to collapse



What hype?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 12, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> What hype?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



"The hype"

Best game for Android?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 13, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> "The hype"
> 
> Best game for Android?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Bowls bowling 3D

Is there any other answer, really ?

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jan 13, 2016)

Yes there is.

Swords or Guns ?


----------



## linajoe2288 (Jan 13, 2016)

Gun
Do you like to swim?


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 13, 2016)

linajoe2288 said:


> Gun
> Do you like to swim?

Click to collapse



As long as the water's freezing cold (It's practically desert temperature here) 

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 13, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> As long as the water's freezing cold (It's practically desert temperature here)
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No

Do you like to fly?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## linajoe2288 (Jan 13, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> As long as the water's freezing cold (It's practically desert temperature here)
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Cold weather here too.


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 13, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> No
> 
> Do you like to fly?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nope, hate it. Especially 24 hour flights that I've taken.

Same




linajoe2288 said:


> Cold weather here too.

Click to collapse



I said the water would have to be cold, because our weather yesterday was 41c, definitely NOT cold. 

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## harryspar (Jan 13, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Nope, hate it. Especially 24 hour flights that I've taken.
> 
> Same
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Forgot to ask a question... bad boy :laugh:

What's black and white and says "Boo"?

(ploɔ ɐ ɥʇᴉʍ ʍoɔ ɐ)​


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 13, 2016)

harryspar said:


> Forgot to ask a question... bad boy :laugh:
> 
> What's black and white and says "Boo"?
> 
> (ploɔ ɐ ɥʇᴉʍ ʍoɔ ɐ)​

Click to collapse



I asked a question, I said 'same'.

A cow with a cold.

What has green eyes and says be-ow?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 13, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Nope, hate it. Especially 24 hour flights that I've taken.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I've only flyed a few times, but I still find it pretty amazing that us humans have made a machine that goes super fast and high, all in relative safety. I do really love being in the sky. 



> I said the water would have to be cold, because our weather yesterday was 41c, definitely NOT cold.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I was inside all day, fireready by my side

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jan 14, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> I've only flyed a few times, but I still find it pretty amazing that us humans have made a machine that goes super fast and high, all in relative safety. I do really love being in the sky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Coconut Pasta Gremlins...

Does RedMi 3 look interesting ?


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 14, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Coconut Pasta Gremlins...
> 
> Does RedMi 3 look interesting ?

Click to collapse



Haven't seen it.

Ginger ale or root beer?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 15, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Haven't seen it.
> 
> Ginger ale or root beer?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You know everyone avoided this question for 15 hours because both options are terrible, right? 

Have you ever ridden in a truck? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 15, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> You know everyone avoided this question for 15 hours because both options are terrible, right?
> 
> Have you ever ridden in a truck?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes. A relatively small one.

Have you ever ridden in a tractor?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jan 15, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Yes. A relatively small one.
> 
> Have you ever ridden in a tractor?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Probably I have...

No frills or bells-n-whistles ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 15, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Yes. A relatively small one.
> 
> Have you ever ridden in a tractor?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Tons of times, even drive ours sometimes. A tractor was the first vehicle I ever drove with power steering, aged 12ish. Still remember because it was so hard to keep straight.


karandpr said:


> Probably I have...
> 
> No frills or bells-n-whistles ?

Click to collapse



Why not both?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir William58 (Jan 15, 2016)

Unlock iPhone 4s at&t


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 16, 2016)

Sir William58 said:


> Unlock iPhone 4s at&t

Click to collapse



Great answer! 

What, in your opinion, is the best iPhone generation? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jan 16, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Great answer!
> 
> What, in your opinion, is the best iPhone generation?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The one that does actually support micro SD cards (pro tip: none)

Same


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 18, 2016)

Mokiwipeout said:


> The one that does actually support micro SD cards (pro tip: none)
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



6s plus. Everything is good about it except for ios and its price. There's force touch, good build quality, touch id, it's fast etc. The problem is that ios sucks and it's over priced.

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 18, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> 6s plus. Everything is good about it except for ios and its price. There's force touch, good build quality, touch id, it's fast etc. The problem is that ios sucks and it's over priced.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Agree totally. I would take it if it was free, but it would be jailbroken imeadiately

What's your favourite smartphone accessory you own? 


Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 18, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Agree totally. I would take it if it was free, but it would be jailbroken imeadiately
> 
> What's your favourite smartphone accessory you own?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wireless chargers for my Nexus phones. 

Same 

Nexus 6 via SSHD/Cataclysm


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 18, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Wireless chargers for my Nexus phones.
> 
> Same
> 
> Nexus 6 via SSHD/Cataclysm

Click to collapse



Micro SD 

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 18, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Micro SD
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Bluetooth earbuds

Favorite song?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jan 18, 2016)

Brave Shine by Aimer (For now...)

When will desktop linux break out of niche ?


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 18, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Brave Shine by Aimer (For now...)
> 
> When will desktop linux break out of niche ?

Click to collapse



Hopefully never


Has your country ever had a civil war?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jan 18, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Hopefully never
> 
> 
> Has your country ever had a civil war?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep. 

Ever spent money on useless things?


----------



## Boldricus (Jan 18, 2016)

Yes, sometimes I think about why I did it..

And because snow is falling here(finally), so what's the weather for you?


----------



## Brehon (Jan 18, 2016)

Boldricus said:


> Yes, sometimes I think about why I did it..
> 
> And because snow is falling here(finally), so what's the weather for you?

Click to collapse



Snow and ice, -5C in Holland.

What are you looking forward to?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 18, 2016)

Brehon said:


> Snow and ice, -5C in Holland.
> 
> What are you looking forward to?

Click to collapse



Going back to work full time

Whats the weirdest movie you've watched recently? 

Nexus 6 via SSHD/Cataclysm


----------



## xirt0n (Jan 18, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Going back to work full time
> 
> Whats the weirdest movie you've watched recently?
> 
> Nexus 6 via SSHD/Cataclysm

Click to collapse



Knights  of badassdom


Whats a function you really hope becomes a standard on android phones?


----------



## DensonX (Jan 18, 2016)

xirt0n said:


> Knights  of badassdom
> 
> 
> Whats a function you really hope becomes a standard on android phones?

Click to collapse



 USB type C

What upcomming video game are you looking forward to?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 19, 2016)

DensonX said:


> USB type C
> 
> What upcomming video game are you looking forward to?

Click to collapse



a revamp of the original Myst game. 

Marshmallow or Lollipop?


----------



## yh0 (Jan 19, 2016)

Lollipop

micro usb or usb type c?


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 19, 2016)

yh0 said:


> Lollipop
> 
> micro usb or usb type c?

Click to collapse



Well, USB 3 type c is of course better. The only problem is that it's harder to find cords, but that will change this year.

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Jan 19, 2016)

Skin rash

Was king kong ,a panda ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 19, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Skin rash
> 
> Was king kong ,a panda ?

Click to collapse



Possibly, it was hard to tell with the three pixels of black and white 

What's the best clock you've ever seen? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 19, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Possibly, it was hard to tell with the three pixels of black and white
> 
> What's the best clock you've ever seen?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It was this one with a snooze for an hour.

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 19, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> It was this one with a snooze for an hour.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



One with a circular saw blade. One day I'll get around to making one similar. 
Second place is my $19 smart watch

Favourite footy team?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 19, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> One with a circular saw blade. One day I'll get around to making one similar.
> Second place is my $19 smart watch
> 
> Favourite footy team?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm the only Aussie that doesn't follow footy .

What sports do you follow?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Nick Arthur (Jan 20, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> I'm the only Aussie that doesn't follow footy .
> 
> What sports do you follow?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I am fond of basketball games and Stephen Curry is my favorite star.

What place would you like to go for a travel?

Sent from my SamSung Galaxy Nexus using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## freemoso (Jan 20, 2016)

Nick Arthur said:


> I am fond of basketball games and Stephen Curry is my favorite star.
> 
> What place would you like to go for a travel?
> 
> Sent from my SamSung Galaxy Nexus using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Italy specifically around the lakes


What is top of your bucket list?


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 20, 2016)

freemoso said:


> Italy specifically around the lakes
> 
> 
> What is top of your bucket list?

Click to collapse



The page header.
Actually, I don't have a bucket list.

Do you?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 20, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> The page header.
> Actually, I don't have a bucket list.
> 
> Do you?
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a basic idea, no list though. I still (hopefully) have plenty more years ahead of me

Do you like rain?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 20, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> I have a basic idea, no list though. I still (hopefully) have plenty more years ahead of me
> 
> Do you like rain?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nope. It rained early this morning, then we had hot humid weather. Not a good day.

Will Google speak about Google glass this year at their io?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jan 20, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Nope. It rained early this morning, then we had hot humid weather. Not a good day.
> 
> Will Google speak about Google glass this year at their io?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Probably not.

How did I screw up that much?


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 20, 2016)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Probably not.
> 
> How did I screw up that much?

Click to collapse



Idk

Look at the input method in the picture. Why does it say flag for cayman islands??? 







Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 24, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Idk
> 
> Look at the input method in the picture. Why does it say flag for cayman islands???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because you type in flags

Why did no-one give a productive answer?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 25, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Because you type in flags
> 
> Why did no-one give a productive answer?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Cause the world is full of unhelpful people  BTW, as far as i'm aware, i never type in flags.

why did this thread shut down for the past few days?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 25, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Cause the world is full of unhelpful people  BTW, as far as i'm aware, i never type in flags.
> 
> why did this thread shut down for the past few days?

Click to collapse



Cause no-one knew the answer, so they ignored the question. I was busy, I hadn't seen your question yet

Fleksy or swiftkey?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 25, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Cause no-one knew the answer, so they ignored the question. I was busy, I hadn't seen your question yet
> 
> Fleksy or swiftkey?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Swiftkey

new PC or new phone?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 25, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Swiftkey
> 
> new PC or new phone?

Click to collapse



Without a doubt a new phone 

Whats your ideal newer device that's out on the market now? 

Nexus 6 via VRToxin


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 25, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Without a doubt a new phone
> 
> Whats your ideal newer device that's out on the market now?
> 
> Nexus 6 via VRToxin

Click to collapse



Xperia Z5 Premium or Priv

Would you be interested in an upgraded Asus Padfone X?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 25, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Xperia Z5 Premium or Priv
> 
> Would you be interested in an upgraded Asus Padfone X?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Upgraded only if the specs were similar to my current Nexus 6. 3gb ram, 64gb internal memory so it would have to be upgraded quite a bit

Are you planning on watching the superbowl? 

Nexus 6 via VRToxin


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 25, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Upgraded only if the specs were similar to my current Nexus 6. 3gb ram, 64gb internal memory so it would have to be upgraded quite a bit
> 
> Are you planning on watching the superbowl?
> 
> Nexus 6 via VRToxin

Click to collapse



No, the Australian open

Same

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 25, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> No, the Australian open
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'll be watching some of it but I'll have to go to work towards the end 

Whats your favorite TV show? 

Nexus 6 via VRToxin


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 25, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> I'll be watching some of it but I'll have to go to work towards the end
> 
> Whats your favorite TV show?
> 
> Nexus 6 via VRToxin

Click to collapse



Don't really have one, I'm not the biggest TV watcher anyway 

Favourite tablet OS? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrtnvvll (Jan 25, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Don't really have one, I'm not the biggest TV watcher anyway
> 
> Favourite tablet OS?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ios 9  hehe

what did you eat this morning?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 25, 2016)

Nothing 

Will this thread ever die ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 25, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Nothing
> 
> Will this thread ever die ?

Click to collapse



Only if both you and I die 

Favourite chocolate? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 25, 2016)

Sees Candies chocolate fudge 

fastest Android phone?


----------



## linajoe2288 (Jan 25, 2016)

Samsung s5.
Which is yours?


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Jan 26, 2016)

Well, I don't use one very much.
- - - - - -
What should I buy on Steam?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 26, 2016)

Dawn of War : Soulstorm 

What should I do next ?


----------



## erriperry (Jan 26, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Dawn of War : Soulstorm
> 
> What should I do next ?

Click to collapse



Buy me a new phone.

What phone should I get?

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 26, 2016)

erriperry said:


> Buy me a new phone.
> 
> What phone should I get?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360

Click to collapse



Whichever one you choose, however you should buy your own phone 

Has anyone watched the new version of the X-Files? 

Nexus 6 via VRToxin


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 27, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Whichever one you choose, however you should buy your own phone
> 
> Has anyone watched the new version of the X-Files?
> 
> Nexus 6 via VRToxin

Click to collapse



Nope

Are u going to?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 27, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Nope
> 
> Are u going to?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Probably not

Favourite music genre?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## linajoe2288 (Jan 27, 2016)

I like rock music.
Favorite Band?


----------



## FonNoob (Jan 27, 2016)

Band 12   - I finally have LTE in my house

Will the groundhog see his shadow this year?


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 27, 2016)

FonNoob said:


> Band 12   - I finally have LTE in my house
> 
> Will the groundhog see his shadow this year?

Click to collapse



nope

tea or coffee?


----------



## Aenadon (Jan 27, 2016)

Both, but I prefer coffee

Same


----------



## pompe90 (Jan 28, 2016)

GreyLDroid said:


> Both, but I prefer coffee
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Both, but actually prefer Tea (not kidding) 

What's your time atm and which Continent? 

Skickat från Oneplus X


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 28, 2016)

pompe90 said:


> Both, but actually prefer Tea (not kidding)
> 
> What's your time atm and which Continent?
> 
> Skickat från Oneplus X

Click to collapse



NA 19:32

Chicken or beef?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 28, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> NA 19:32
> 
> Chicken or beef?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



1. Delicious chicken 
2. All beef 
3. Bad chicken 

What's your 'don't knock it till you try it' food combo? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jan 28, 2016)

Caramel dipped french fries...

same


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 28, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Caramel dipped french fries...
> 
> same

Click to collapse



Roast chicken and tomato sauce 

Same 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 28, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Roast chicken and tomato sauce
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Peanut butter and cheese sandwiches

Excited about 5g preliminary testing?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 29, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Peanut butter and cheese sandwiches
> 
> Excited about 5g preliminary testing?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Honestly no, I think it's a scam to get people excited about something 

Nexus devices or Samsung? 

Nexus 6 via VRToxin


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Jan 29, 2016)

Nexus. _Doesn't everyone hate Touchwiz?_

What was your first video game?


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 29, 2016)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Nexus. _Doesn't everyone hate Touchwiz?_
> 
> What was your first video game?

Click to collapse



Wolfenstien .

I love touchwiz.

Lg or Samsung?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jan 29, 2016)

Lg for some reason....

What might be the reason ?


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 29, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Lg for some reason....
> 
> What might be the reason ?

Click to collapse



That you are too blind to see Samsung's overpowering awesomeness .

Why is karandpr blind?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 29, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> That you are too blind to see Samsung's overpowering awesomeness .
> 
> Why is karandpr blind?

Click to collapse



Cos he is a batman....

Do you hate facebook ?


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 29, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Cos he is a batman....
> 
> Do you hate facebook ?

Click to collapse



Idk. I have an account but i dont really use it.

Do you use ad-blockers?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 29, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Idk. I have an account but i dont really use it.
> 
> Do you use ad-blockers?

Click to collapse



I don't but I should 

Whats your favorite car manufacturer? 

Nexus 6 via VRToxin


----------



## gezafisch (Jan 29, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> I don't but I should
> 
> Whats your favorite car manufacturer?
> 
> Nexus 6 via VRToxin

Click to collapse



Jeep

same


----------



## Sami Kabir (Jan 29, 2016)

*Dodge*

same

Sent from my GT-I9070


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Jan 29, 2016)

Can't tell, I'm not into cars

Favorite wine?


----------



## danishaznita (Jan 30, 2016)

SuicideFlasher said:


> Can't tell, I'm not into cars
> 
> Favorite wine?

Click to collapse



I dont drink wine 
 But cola is my fav  

Your fav food ?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 30, 2016)

danishaznita said:


> I dont drink wine
> But cola is my fav
> 
> Your fav food ?

Click to collapse



Shepherd's pie

your pets name?


----------



## danishaznita (Jan 30, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> Shepherd's pie
> 
> your pets name?

Click to collapse



Meow . yes . we literally called her meow 

Same 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jan 30, 2016)

Don't have a pet. 

Coffee or Tea ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 31, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Don't have a pet.
> 
> Coffee or Tea ?

Click to collapse



Guarana

Facebook or reddit? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jan 31, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Guarana
> 
> Facebook or reddit?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Facebook.

What's  E2053 ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jan 31, 2016)

Sony xperia e4g, got a better suggestion for a sig? 

Mr mod, is it just me, or are the mods being stricter on the rules recently? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## jemmini (Jan 31, 2016)

linajoe2288 said:


> I like rock music.
> Favorite Band?

Click to collapse



I like the silence


----------



## Aenadon (Jan 31, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Sony xperia e4g, got a better suggestion for a sig?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sent from my Sony Xperia E4G using Tapatalk





jemmini said:


> I like the silence

Click to collapse



Enjoy the silence  (yes that was a reference)

When do you usually wake up?


----------



## erriperry (Jan 31, 2016)

GreyLDroid said:


> Sent from my Sony Xperia E4G using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



When my alarm clock rings (6:45)

When do you usually sleep?

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## defcomg (Jan 31, 2016)

erriperry said:


> When my alarm clock rings (6:45)
> 
> When do you usually sleep?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360

Click to collapse



When i get bored of being awake, sometimes i skip sleep.

Chicken or beef?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 1, 2016)

Chicken....
@Jesse72 , How is the performance of e4g ? Might get that or the Moto GT 

Bigger battery or SD card slot ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 1, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Chicken....
> @Jesse72 , How is the performance of e4g ? Might get that or the Moto GT
> 
> Bigger battery or SD card slot ?

Click to collapse



Very slick, I like it a lot. The only things I would have preferred is a bigger screen, and usb otg. 

Only managed to get it to lag when Bluetoothing music and loading heavy websites at the same time. Overall highly recommended. 

Sd over battery, cause portable chargers exist. I've had both good battery and micro SD on the last two phones once had though. 

Same

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Feb 1, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Very slick, I like it a lot. The only things I would have preferred is a bigger screen, and usb otg.
> 
> Only managed to get it to lag when Bluetoothing music and loading heavy websites at the same time. Overall highly recommended.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bigger battery, I travel a lot and it gets awkward if your phone dies in middle of nowhere.

Which language you might learn ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 1, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Bigger battery, I travel a lot and it gets awkward if your phone dies in middle of nowhere.
> 
> Which language you might learn ?

Click to collapse



None, I'm lazy and hardly know English [emoji12] 

Do you travel alot?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Feb 1, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> None, I'm lazy and hardly know English [emoji12]
> 
> Do you travel alot?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Probably ...

Favorite video game ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 1, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Probably ...
> 
> Favorite video game ?

Click to collapse



I like CarX 2.0 demo, very realistic physics

Same

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## josko545 (Feb 1, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> I like CarX 2.0 demo, very realistic physics
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My favourites are Grand Theft Auto and Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3.

What is your favourite OS?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 1, 2016)

josko545 said:


> My favourites are Grand Theft Auto and Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3.
> 
> What is your favourite OS?

Click to collapse



Linux 

Favorite Linux distro? 

Nexus 6 via VRToxin


----------



## karandpr (Feb 1, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Linux
> 
> Favorite Linux distro?
> 
> Nexus 6 via VRToxin

Click to collapse



Linux mint all the way. 

Same


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 1, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Linux mint all the way.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Don't like Linux.

Do you like aviation?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 1, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Don't like Linux.
> 
> Do you like aviation?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes 

Have you ridden motorbikes before? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 1, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Yes
> 
> Have you ridden motorbikes before?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No
case on phone?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 1, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> No
> case on phone?

Click to collapse



sometimes 

Do you generally have:
-plastic screen protector 
-tempered glass screen protector 
Or
-none? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 1, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> sometimes
> 
> Do you generally have:
> -plastic screen protector
> ...

Click to collapse



none

fav animal for pet?


----------



## josko545 (Feb 1, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> none
> 
> fav animal for pet?

Click to collapse



Cat

The most amazing movie you have ever seen

P.S. I can't help myself not to answer my own question: Inception


----------



## karandpr (Feb 2, 2016)

Ruthless people...Rush hour 1/2 at close second...I can watch these movies over and over again...

Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 2, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Ruthless people...Rush hour 1/2 at close second...I can watch these movies over and over again...
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I'd have to say Inception as well 

First thing you do in the morning after you wake up? 

Nexus 6 via VRToxin


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 2, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> I'd have to say Inception as well
> 
> First thing you do in the morning after you wake up?
> 
> Nexus 6 via VRToxin

Click to collapse



Try to go back to sleep

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Feb 2, 2016)

Switch off alarm and go back to sleep.

Same


----------



## josko545 (Feb 2, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Switch off alarm and go back to sleep.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Try not to sleep again, but my bed is so warm and out of it is so cold so I usually do

Do you watch anime if you do which one is your favourite?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 2, 2016)

josko545 said:


> Try not to sleep again, but my bed is so warm and out of it is so cold so I usually do
> 
> Do you watch anime if you do which one is your favourite?

Click to collapse



No 

What'd ya have for brekky? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Feb 2, 2016)

josko545 said:


> Try not to sleep again, but my bed is so warm and out of it is so cold so I usually do
> 
> Do you watch anime if you do which one is your favourite?

Click to collapse



Yes. All time favourite will be polar bear cafe. Nothing beats a puntastic polar bear.

Same.


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 3, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Yes. All time favourite will be polar bear cafe. Nothing beats a puntastic polar bear.
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



Don't watch it.

Whadya have for dinner?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 3, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Don't watch it.
> 
> Whadya have for dinner?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Tacos

Whats your most anticipated movie that is coming out soon? 

Nexus 6 via VRToxin


----------



## karandpr (Feb 3, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Tacos
> 
> Whats your most anticipated movie that is coming out soon?
> 
> Nexus 6 via VRToxin

Click to collapse



Suicide Squad 

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 4, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Suicide Squad
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Dunno 

Do you have a smart TV / TV box / stick computer for your TV? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 4, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Dunno
> 
> Do you have a smart TV / TV box / stick computer for your TV?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Don't have a TV

Largest hail storm you've seen?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 4, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Don't have a TV
> 
> Largest hail storm you've seen?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



One of the times it hailed here. What an I meant to answer? And it's good to see I'm not the only one here without a tv.

Have you ever seen snow?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 4, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> One of the times it hailed here. What an I meant to answer? And it's good to see I'm not the only one here without a tv.
> 
> Have you ever seen snow?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Every winter 

Fav vacation location?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Curiousn00b (Feb 4, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Every winter
> 
> Fav vacation location?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My bed.


(Can't think of a question) 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 4, 2016)

Curiousn00b said:


> My bed.
> 
> 
> (Can't think of a question)
> ...

Click to collapse



Why ever not?

do you read articles on XDA?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 5, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Why ever not?
> 
> do you read articles on XDA?

Click to collapse



Not much 

Coke or Pepsi? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Feb 5, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Not much
> 
> Coke or Pepsi?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Coke ..It's less sweet...

Will you brew your own cola ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 5, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Coke ..It's less sweet...
> 
> Will you brew your own cola ?

Click to collapse



If you have a good recipe 

Favorite sport to watch? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Feb 5, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> If you have a good recipe
> 
> Favorite sport to watch?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



http://www.wikihow.com/Make-OpenCola

Kabaddi

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 5, 2016)

karandpr said:


> http://www.wikihow.com/Make-OpenCola
> 
> Kabaddi
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



 Various car racing 

What's dinner? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Feb 5, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Various car racing
> 
> What's dinner?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Stuff you eat at night.

What's lunch ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 5, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Stuff you eat at night.
> 
> What's lunch ?

Click to collapse



Delicious 

What's dessert? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Feb 5, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Delicious
> 
> What's dessert?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sweet stuff .

Are you hungry ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 5, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Sweet stuff .
> 
> Are you hungry ?

Click to collapse



Starving

Same 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Feb 5, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Starving
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Me too...

Does eating your cuticles count as food ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 5, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Me too...
> 
> Does eating your cuticles count as food ?

Click to collapse



Umm, no 

What's the time? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Feb 5, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Umm, no
> 
> What's the time?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



10 am....

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 5, 2016)

karandpr said:


> 10 am....
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



15:55

Your I'm India right? I didn't realise the time zones were so different

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Feb 5, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> 15:55
> 
> Your I'm India right? I didn't realise the time zones were so different
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's around 10:30 now..
Yes I am from India . It's GMT + 5:30 , I think it's GMT +11:00 in Australia. You are 6:30 ahead of us...

Are you from future ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 5, 2016)

karandpr said:


> It's around 10:30 now..
> Yes I am from India . It's GMT + 5:30 , I think it's GMT +11:00 in Australia. You are 6:30 ahead of us...
> 
> Are you from future ?

Click to collapse



Yes 

Which lotto results do you want? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Feb 5, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Yes
> 
> Which lotto results do you want?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The one with lot of money...

Did you notice my mistake in last post ?


----------



## JackWhiteBlack (Feb 5, 2016)

I like Coc .
Do u like it?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 5, 2016)

karandpr said:


> The one with lot of money...
> 
> Did you notice my mistake in last post ?

Click to collapse



Yes now 

Should we ignore the last post? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Feb 5, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Yes now
> 
> Should we ignore the last post?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Probably.

Is this the Jesse and Karan thread again ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 5, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Probably.
> 
> Is this the Jesse and Karan thread again ?

Click to collapse



Looks like it 

Is this perfection? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Feb 5, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Looks like it
> 
> Is this perfection?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Almost nirvana ....Though this is my last post here for today or 3 hours(Stuff to do). 

Did I do that to avoid perfection ?


----------



## USBhost (Feb 5, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Almost nirvana ....Though this is my last post here for today or 3 hours(Stuff to do).
> 
> Did I do that to avoid perfection ?

Click to collapse



no

have you seen Erased? @karandpr


----------



## karandpr (Feb 5, 2016)

USBhost said:


> no
> 
> have you seen Erased? @karandpr

Click to collapse



By erased do you mean , "Boku dake na inai machi ? " then No . It's on top of my "I will watch soon " List wit Ajin and AssClass S2 .

Did you watch it ?


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 5, 2016)

karandpr said:


> By erased do you mean , "Boku dake na inai machi ? " then No . It's on top of my "I will watch soon " List wit Ajin and AssClass S2 .
> 
> Did you watch it ?

Click to collapse



Nope

Does XDA have a chat function?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 5, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Nope
> 
> Does XDA have a chat function?

Click to collapse



We can use chat function in Tapatalk...

Whom will you chat with ?


----------



## AymanDev (Feb 5, 2016)

karandpr said:


> We can use chat function in Tapatalk...
> 
> Whom will you chat with ?

Click to collapse



I only know one XDA user on a personal level... Probably him?


Stranded on an island. Unlimited food provided to you and the chance of encountering other humans, or unlimited women provided for you and the requirement that you hunt for your food?


----------



## USBhost (Feb 5, 2016)

karandpr said:


> By erased do you mean , "Boku dake na inai machi ? " then No . It's on top of my "I will watch soon " List wit Ajin and AssClass S2 .
> 
> Did you watch it ?

Click to collapse



yes its steins gate all over again!


AymanDev said:


> I only know one XDA user on a personal level... Probably him?
> 
> 
> Stranded on an island. Unlimited food provided to you and the chance of encountering other humans, or unlimited women provided for you and the requirement that you hunt for your food?

Click to collapse



hinting for my food is fine 

what can I be if I'm not?


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 6, 2016)

USBhost said:


> yes its steins gate all over again!
> 
> hinting for my food is fine
> 
> what can I be if I'm not?

Click to collapse



absolutely no idea

Fav music artist?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 6, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> absolutely no idea
> 
> Fav music artist?

Click to collapse



None in particular, I have a very broad music taste 

Fav music genre? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 6, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> None in particular, I have a very broad music taste
> 
> Fav music genre?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



On tune 

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Aenadon (Feb 6, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> On tune
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



My answer is:


Jesse72 said:


> None in particular, I have a very broad music taste

Click to collapse



New question:
Do people find you annoying?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 7, 2016)

GreyLDroid said:


> My answer is:
> 
> 
> New question:
> Do people find you annoying?

Click to collapse



Yes

Same


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 7, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Yes
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Only my family

Fav phone company?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Feb 7, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Only my family
> 
> Fav phone company?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sony

Same


----------



## josko545 (Feb 7, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Sony
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



HTC

Favourite app?


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 7, 2016)

josko545 said:


> HTC
> 
> Favourite app?

Click to collapse



Kindle and Tapatalk

Best flagship phone?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 7, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Kindle and Tapatalk
> 
> Best flagship phone?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Currently I'd say one of the nexus devices 

Anyone watching the super bowl tonight? 

Nexus 6 via Pure Nexus


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 7, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Currently I'd say one of the nexus devices
> 
> Anyone watching the super bowl tonight?
> 
> Nexus 6 via Pure Nexus

Click to collapse



Nope 

Same

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 7, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Nope
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nope

Is the super bowl watched in countries besides the USA?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 8, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Nope
> 
> Is the super bowl watched in countries besides the USA?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



A little, but nothing like in the USA

Favourite current flagship? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 8, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> A little, but nothing like in the USA
> 
> Favourite current flagship?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



GS6 E +

Fav smartwatch?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 8, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> GS6 E +
> 
> Fav smartwatch?

Click to collapse



Love my U8 for the price, but if money wasn't an issue, probably a pebble steel for around the farm n stuff, and maybe a Huawei watch for going out. 

Same

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 9, 2016)

none.. don't like smartwatches

how many  pets have you had before?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 9, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> none.. don't like smartwatches
> 
> how many  pets have you had before?

Click to collapse



Fish don't remember how much.

Do you have/want a dog?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jamboss (Feb 9, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Fish don't remember how much.
> 
> Do you have/want a dog?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I do and love him very much. Do you sleep with a shirt on?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Feb 9, 2016)

How do you turn on a shirt ? (Question and Answer)


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 9, 2016)

jamboss said:


> I do and love him very much. Do you sleep with a shirt on?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes





karandpr said:


> How do you turn on a shirt ? (Question and Answer)

Click to collapse



Are you making a Q&A? (Question and Answer)

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jamboss (Feb 9, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I certainly am not. What's on the menu for this morning?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 9, 2016)

jamboss said:


> I certainly am not. What's on the menu for this morning?

Click to collapse



Pizza
How often do you buy a new laptop ?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 9, 2016)

TravisBean said:


> Pizza
> How often do you buy a new laptop ?

Click to collapse



Never. Why do I need a laptop?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 9, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Never. Why do I need a laptop?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



To swat blowflies

What's for dinner? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 9, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> To swat blowflies
> 
> What's for dinner?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have no idea.

Should I try to build a HUD for my ski goggles?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamboss (Feb 9, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> I have no idea.
> 
> Should I try to build a HUD for my ski goggles?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes you should. What time is it?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 9, 2016)

jamboss said:


> Yes you should. What time is it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



10:45am.

Why is @Jesse72 thinking about dinner so early?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 10, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> 10:45am.
> 
> Why is @Jesse72 thinking about dinner so early?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Cause he lives for food.

Winter or summer sports?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 10, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> 10:45am.
> 
> Why is @Jesse72 thinking about dinner so early?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Because I'm always hungry, plus different timezones for others 


gezafisch said:


> Cause he lives for food.
> 
> Winter or summer sports?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No preference 

Same 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Feb 10, 2016)

Winter sports in summer.

Did you checkout the 2GB Google Drive giveaway ?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 10, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Winter sports in summer.
> 
> Did you checkout the 2GB Google Drive giveaway ?

Click to collapse



Thanks for telling me. Just got it

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## erriperry (Feb 10, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Thanks for telling me. Just got it
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, but I don't think I need them.

What's your favorite cloud storage?

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## karandpr (Feb 10, 2016)

MediaFire 

Same


----------



## erriperry (Feb 10, 2016)

karandpr said:


> MediaFire
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Mega

Favorite file manager?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 10, 2016)

erriperry said:


> Mega
> 
> Favorite file manager?

Click to collapse



FX File Manager. Fo Comes second. 

Same


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 10, 2016)

karandpr said:


> FX File Manager. Fo Comes second.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



mobile or pc? es for mobile, windows default for pc.

do you have any hobbies ?


----------



## vbajs (Feb 11, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> mobile or pc? es for mobile, windows default for pc.
> 
> do you have any hobbies ?

Click to collapse



IDK if I have one, LOL
do you have local manifests?(only ROM developers will understand)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 11, 2016)

vbajs said:


> IDK if I have one, LOL
> do you have local manifests?(only ROM developers will understand)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not a ROM dev, so no.

Have you ever made a website?


----------



## USBhost (Feb 11, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Not a ROM dev, so no.
> 
> Have you ever made a website?

Click to collapse



no, not a website developer


do you build kernels


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 11, 2016)

USBhost said:


> no, not a website developer
> 
> 
> do you build kernels

Click to collapse



Nope.

Do you?


----------



## USBhost (Feb 11, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Nope.
> 
> Do you?

Click to collapse



yes!

are you really you?


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 11, 2016)

USBhost said:


> yes!
> 
> are you really you?

Click to collapse



Not sure.

Am I?


----------



## USBhost (Feb 11, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Not sure.
> 
> Am I?

Click to collapse



Maybe

do you like anime?


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 11, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Maybe
> 
> do you like anime?

Click to collapse



Never saw it. Not really interested but might look into it in the future.

Do you use android pay?


----------



## USBhost (Feb 11, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Never saw it. Not really interested but might look into it in the future.
> 
> Do you use android pay?

Click to collapse



no, I'll keep my root

go watch "Boku dake ga Inai Machi" or "Steins;Gate"
you will thank me later! 

do you ?


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 11, 2016)

USBhost said:


> no, I'll keep my root
> 
> go watch "Boku dake ga Inai Machi" or "Steins;Gate"
> you will thank me later!
> ...

Click to collapse



Dont have time to watch them right now 

How long are they?


----------



## USBhost (Feb 11, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Dont have time to watch them right now
> 
> How long are they?

Click to collapse



Boku dake ga Inai Machi" 23 min every episode. there are 5/12 its airing at the moment
"Steins;Gate" 23 min every episode. there are 25

so who's going to watch them?


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 11, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Boku dake ga Inai Machi" 23 min every episode. there are 5/12 its airing at the moment
> "Steins;Gate" 23 min every episode. there are 25
> 
> so who's going to watch them?

Click to collapse



me, if they're in English

Are they in English?


----------



## USBhost (Feb 11, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> me, if they're in English
> 
> Are they in English?

Click to collapse



Steins;Gate is in English

the other one is not but its subed 
it should get a dub eventually. Can't wait

so you like sub?


----------



## EricLandis (Feb 11, 2016)

Yeah i like sub, especially in a movie.

Should i take a bath or not.


----------



## karandpr (Feb 11, 2016)

No. Remain filthy forever

Same

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Feb 11, 2016)

karandpr said:


> No. Remain filthy forever
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I approve

btw karandpr like the new avatar

where did you get it?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 11, 2016)

USBhost said:


> I approve
> 
> btw karandpr like the new avatar
> 
> where did you get it?

Click to collapse



Deviant art .like most of my avatars. It's called minimal anime. Fancied a change . it's Lubbock BTW from akame.

Should I go back to ichimaru avatar?


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 11, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Deviant art .like most of my avatars. It's called minimal anime. Fancied a change . it's Lubbock BTW from akame.
> 
> Should I go back to ichimaru avatar?

Click to collapse



Idk.

Why does your avatar look suspiciously like a mirror image of usbhost's?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 11, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Idk.
> 
> Why does your avatar look suspiciously like a mirror image of usbhost's?

Click to collapse



Cause why not

Are you ready for the weekend? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 11, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Cause why not
> 
> Are you ready for the weekend?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ready or not, here it comes 

How much do you pay for phone service?


----------



## SypoGames (Feb 11, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Ready or not, here it comes
> 
> How much do you pay for phone service?

Click to collapse



I pay 19€99 a month ( 22.83 USD)

What is your best moment of the week ?


----------



## jamboss (Feb 11, 2016)

SypoGames said:


> I pay 19€99 a month ( 22.83 USD)
> 
> What is your best moment of the week ?

Click to collapse



Mine was getting these super bright led bulbs. What about you?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Feb 12, 2016)

jamboss said:


> Mine was getting these super bright led bulbs. What about you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nothing really...

Did you watch the final superman vs batman trailer ?


----------



## vbajs (Feb 12, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Nothing really...
> 
> Did you watch the final superman vs batman trailer ?

Click to collapse



Yes, i did, can't wait for the movie!

Have you ever built a custom ROM or kernel in your life?



Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamboss (Feb 12, 2016)

vbajs said:


> Yes, i did, can't wait for the movie!
> 
> Have you ever built a custom ROM or kernel in your life?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have not. Did you see the justice league vs teen titans trailer?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## josko545 (Feb 12, 2016)

jamboss said:


> I have not. Did you see the justice league vs teen titans trailer?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, I haven't.

What is the craziest thing you have ever done?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 13, 2016)

josko545 said:


> No, I haven't.
> 
> What is the craziest thing you have ever done?

Click to collapse



Depends on your definition of crazy. I've crashed my motorbike into an electric fence, gotten tangled in an electric fence, drifted into a tree, (successfully) ridden a pushbike through a dam, driven at 80kph between trees with only about a 10cm margin for error and much more i haven't listed here.

same


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 13, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Depends on your definition of crazy. I've crashed my motorbike into an electric fence, gotten tangled in an electric fence, drifted into a tree, (successfully) ridden a pushbike through a dam, driven at 80kph between trees with only about a 10cm margin for error and much more i haven't listed here.
> 
> same

Click to collapse



Freestyle rock climbing with no ropes. Don't slip!

BTW, Jesse, you're nuts.

Do you like mountain biking?



Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Feb 13, 2016)

I used to bike around hillocks ...So partially yes ...

Will Jesse surpass his previous craziness ?


----------



## erdbeerherzchen (Feb 13, 2016)

karandpr said:


> I used to bike around hillocks ...So partially yes ...
> 
> Will Jesse surpass his previous craziness ?

Click to collapse



After searching the name I finally get it that Jesse might be from Breaking Bad. His previous craziness? Well.. to me, he always have been crazy! So that's a clear NO.

Headline of the Bild (Germany's biggest newspaper): Why Merkel urgent needs Clooney...
What do you think about that?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 13, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Depends on your definition of crazy. I've crashed my motorbike into an electric fence, gotten tangled in an electric fence, drifted into a tree, (successfully) ridden a pushbike through a dam, driven at 80kph between trees with only about a 10cm margin for error and much more i haven't listed here.
> 
> same

Click to collapse



I've touched an electric fence. Once. Your craziness far supersedes mine.




gezafisch said:


> Freestyle rock climbing with no ropes. Don't slip!
> 
> BTW, Jesse, you're nuts.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





A 1m rock climbing wall?




erdbeerherzchen said:


> After searching the name I finally get it that Jesse might be from Breaking Bad. His previous craziness? Well.. to me, he always have been crazy! So that's a clear NO.
> 
> Headline of the Bild (Germany's biggest newspaper): Why Merkel urgent needs Clooney...
> What do you think about that?

Click to collapse



I think I don't understand what it's saying

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 13, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> I've touched an electric fence. Once. Your craziness far supersedes mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have any idea.

More like 250 ft natural rocks.

Is USB c living up to all the hype, prior to its release?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 14, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> I don't have any idea.
> 
> More like 250 ft natural rocks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No opinion or first hand experience 

Do you use usb otg on phones much? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 14, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> No opinion or first hand experience
> 
> Do you use usb otg on phones much?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Never used it.
@Jesse72 : I am considering buying a smart watch. I can get the u8 on ebay for $12. Should I buy it? How useful is it?

Last time you went to the ER?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 14, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Never used it.
> 
> @Jesse72 : I am considering buying a smart watch. I can get the u8 on ebay for $12. Should I buy it? How useful is it?

Click to collapse



I love mine, and for $12 you can hardly go wrong. A new band for my old watch cost me $20.

Things to note:
-For $12 you will be getting a fake. No real problem, mines a fake too and all the features work fine, except the temperature sensor doesn't show the right temp. It does go up and down with the temperature just isn't accurate. It doesn't have a working mic either. Build quality isn't the best, the bottom band broke off mine, so I just superglued it back on. 

-Also because it's a fake, DO NOT FLASH THE WATCH WITH NEW SOFTWARE, or it will brick. 

-The speaker is shocking, but if you want to control music with your watch and play music through the phone, download soundabout. 

-I love peeking at notifications on the watch, it's so handy, worth it so you can see if you want to grab your phone out to reply or whatever. Music control (with soundabout) is also great. The calculator and calendar are also handier than expected, though you can't add or read entries in the calendar. I also use the BT camera occasionally to look at stuff when working on my car, as fitting a phone in a small gap is easier than fitting my head, especially under the dashboard. 

Read this too, dunno if you want to do some stuff like this
Www.abidibo.net/blog/2015/04/01/how-to-get-the-best-your-u8-smartwatch

Overall,would highly recommend for $12, I mean, how can you go wrong. It's way handier than you expect it to be. I had/have hesitations of spending ~$100 on an android wear watch, which I will likely break on the farm, but the U8 is cheap enough I don't worry too much about babying it everywhere, and it has gone well for the couple of months I've had it. 



> Last time you went to the ER?

Click to collapse



Don't think I've ever been to ER, not even accompanying someone. 

Same

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 14, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> I love mine, and for $12 you can hardly go wrong. A new band for my old watch cost me $20.
> 
> Things to note:
> -For $12 you will be getting a fake. No real problem, mines a fake too and all the features work fine, except the temperature sensor doesn't show the right temp. It does go up and down with the temperature just isn't accurate. It doesn't have a working mic either. Build quality isn't the best, the bottom band broke off mine, so I just superglued it back on.
> ...

Click to collapse



2008

Do all of the U8's not have working mic's for is that just a defect? Also, if the U8 is a fake, what is the real one? Also, that link is broken, atleast in the US


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 14, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> 2008
> 
> Do all of the U8's not have working mic's for is that just a defect? Also, if the U8 is a fake, what is the real one? Also, that link is broken, atleast in the US

Click to collapse



No mic because they skimped because it's a cheap clone. Real ones have mics. A real U8 will be closer to $50, but personally I don't see much benefit paying that much for only a slight improvement. Unfortunately there is no real 'brand' making the U8, so it is hard to find if it's legit or not. 

I'll jump on my computer in a sec, and get you some links I saved when researching myself. 

For anyone else reading the thread, favourite food for breakfast? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Feb 14, 2016)

Waffles. Do you like waffles yeah I like waffles. Do you like pancakes yeah I like pancakes too.
What is your favorite IRC client?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 14, 2016)

Tasker stuff for U8
http://www.abidibo.net/blog/2015/04/01/how-get-best-your-u8-smartwatch/

U8 xda thread. Long, but a good read. Has some links to the real U8, and firmwares as well
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2657970

How to spot a fake U8 (of course don't 100% rely on ebay pics, they are often just copy/pasted from legit U8 listings)






Just a note I forgot about, use a throwaway email/password for BTnotification, as it seems a little shifty, I found the password listed as plaintext on my phone the other day. Or use mediatek smartdevice, though BT camera doesn't work with it.

Feel free to ask more questions if you like.

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------




TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Waffles. Do you like waffles yeah I like waffles. Do you like pancakes yeah I like pancakes too.
> What is your favorite IRC client?

Click to collapse



Don't use IRC

Favourite social media platform?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Tasker stuff for U8
> http://www.abidibo.net/blog/2015/04/01/how-get-best-your-u8-smartwatch/
> 
> U8 xda thread. Long, but a good read. Has some links to the real U8, and firmwares as well
> ...

Click to collapse



Whatsapp. Only one I use, besides for email which I don't really use for social stuff.

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 14, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Whatsapp. Only I use, besides for email which I don't really use for social stuff.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Instagram

Bought the watch through ebay. If it doesnt work, i can always get my money back through paypal.

Why is tzzeri so anti-social?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 15, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Instagram
> 
> Bought the watch through ebay. If it doesnt work, i can always get my money back through paypal.
> 
> Why is tzzeri so anti-social?

Click to collapse




> Why is tzzeri so anti-social?

Click to collapse



Probably for privacy

What's your career / what do you want to get into?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 15, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Instagram
> 
> Bought the watch through ebay. If it doesnt work, i can always get my money back through paypal.
> 
> Why is tzzeri so anti-social?

Click to collapse



Because
I don't feel the need to share my life with the whole world.




Jesse72 said:


> Probably for privacy
> 
> What's your career / what do you want to get into?

Click to collapse



I have some ideas, but I haven't decided yet.

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Feb 16, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Because
> I don't feel the need to share my life with the whole world.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 Specialist Paranormal Counselor  

Will Jesse be croc hunter ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 16, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Specialist Paranormal Counselor
> 
> Will Jesse be croc hunter ?

Click to collapse



Not a particular life goal, but maybe for a little while. There are so many crocs near my place

Favourite Linux distro? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Feb 16, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Not a particular life goal, but maybe for a little while. There are so many crocs near my place
> 
> Favourite Linux distro?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



remix os


yours?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 16, 2016)

USBhost said:


> remix os
> 
> 
> yours?

Click to collapse



Probably Ubuntu, though I find some of the 'desktop' android distros quite interesting, though I have no use for them. I hardly use Linux anyway, I only have it on a slow desktop dual booting with XP. I generally use my better Windows 8.1 laptop, though it is locked down by school. 

Same

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Feb 16, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Probably Ubuntu, though I find some of the 'desktop' android distros quite interesting, though I have no use for them. I hardly use Linux anyway, I only have it on a slow desktop dual booting with XP. I generally use my better Windows 8.1 laptop, though it is locked down by school.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have a desktop computer that was locked down by school but...
they left USB booting on in the bios and ... I just replaced the HDD 
with the new one and booted Ubuntu and installed it hahaha!

for me the most useful dustro I'm using is Ubuntu
I do everything on it except gaming i have windows for that !
I'm booting windows 10, Ubuntu 15.10, and REMIX OS on my laptop.

what have you done with your school computer to liberate it?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 16, 2016)

USBhost said:


> I had a desktop computer that was locked down by school but...
> they left USB booting on the bios and ... I just replaced the HDD
> with the new one and booted Ubuntu and installed it hahaha!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a lenovo thinkpad yoga, and trust me, I've tried lots of things to boot from usb. It has a bios password, and no cd drive. I've removed the cmos battery for a day, didn't do anything. Tried 'boot from device' in advanced startup, didn't work. Short of removing the hard drive, I can't find a way, but I still go to school, so I can't go off the domain. I'd be happy with either dual boot or full admin, buy can't find a way. Happy for suggestions  

I did change the background though the 'cached files' folder though, and some other theme related stuff that I got around the locks. 

Any suggestions? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Feb 16, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> It's a lenovo thinkpad yoga, and trust me, I've tried lots of things to boot from usb. It has a bios password, and no cd drive. I've removed the cmos battery for a day, didn't do anything. Tried 'boot from device' in advanced startup, didn't work. Short of removing the hard drive, I can't find a way, but I still go to school, so I can't go off the domain. I'd be happy with either dual boot or full admin, buy can't find a way. Happy for suggestions
> 
> I did change the background though the 'cached files' folder though, and some other theme related stuff that I got around the locks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Set crocodiles on your sysadmin and refuse to remove them till he unlocks your lappy.

How many crocs are we talking here ?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 16, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> It's a lenovo thinkpad yoga, and trust me, I've tried lots of things to boot from usb. It has a bios password, and no cd drive. I've removed the cmos battery for a day, didn't do anything. Tried 'boot from device' in advanced startup, didn't work. Short of removing the hard drive, I can't find a way, but I still go to school, so I can't go off the domain. I'd be happy with either dual boot or full admin, buy can't find a way. Happy for suggestions
> 
> I did change the background though the 'cached files' folder though, and some other theme related stuff that I got around the locks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you connect an external cd drive, would that be read as a CD?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 16, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> If you connect an external cd drive, would that be read as a CD?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Reminds me I was gonna do that with a friends cd drive. Thanks

Favourite milk drink? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 16, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Reminds me I was gonna do that with a friends cd drive. Thanks
> 
> Favourite milk drink?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Milkshakes

Try resetting the bios password. With some PC's, its as simple as a wire jumper connected to two points on the motherboard, then starting it up. Bios password erased and nothing bad happens to the data on the HDD. Hard to get info on how to do it though. 

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 17, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Milkshakes
> 
> Try resetting the bios password. With some PC's, its as simple as a wire jumper connected to two points on the motherboard, then starting it up. Bios password erased and nothing bad happens to the data on the HDD. Hard to get info on how to do it though.
> 
> Do you collect anything?

Click to collapse



Yeah, dunno how to jump the motherboard. Removing the cmos battery should have the same effect though, but it failed

I don't collect anything specifically, but I find myself acquiring phones and other cool electronic things I like.

Same

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## cajunbuck (Feb 17, 2016)

*I had a curious question*

I made a repair video on YouTube . is there any place I can post it on XDA . I don't know if that's allowed or not . thanks to whoever answers


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 17, 2016)

cajunbuck said:


> I made a repair video on YouTube . is there any place I can post it on XDA . I don't know if that's allowed or not . thanks to whoever answers

Click to collapse



This is the wrong place to ask, but I'd suggest putting it in the general section of the phone that you're repairing.

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 17, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Yeah, dunno how to jump the motherboard. Removing the cmos battery should have the same effect though, but it failed
> 
> I don't collect anything specifically, but I find myself acquiring phones and other cool electronic things I like.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Knives and tech.

Jumping is just touching two contacts with a piece of wire. However, every PC i different and you need to find the info on your particular pc. It's not the same as removing the cmos battery. 

Why do you want to remove the BIOS password?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 17, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Knives and tech.
> 
> Jumping is just touching two contacts with a piece of wire. However, every PC i different and you need to find the info on your particular pc. It's not the same as removing the cmos battery.
> 
> Why do you want to remove the BIOS password?

Click to collapse



So I can boot to usb, and then dual boot Ubuntu and remove the admin password. More a proof of concept than actual need though 

Dark, milk or white chocolate? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 17, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> So I can boot to usb, and then dual boot Ubuntu and remove the admin password. More a proof of concept than actual need though
> 
> Dark, milk or white chocolate?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



milk

same


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 18, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> milk
> 
> same

Click to collapse



70% cocoa dark chocolate. Or anything other then white, even that dirt flavoured stuff

What non-tech forums are you on?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 18, 2016)

Forum-gaming ...My/Our own private something forums...I was also on one about dragon breeding and I believe I have an account with Flat earth society....

Same


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 18, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> 70% cocoa dark chocolate. Or anything other then white, even that dirt flavoured stuff
> 
> What non-tech forums are you on?

Click to collapse



I've tried the 70% lindt, and it's way too bitter.




karandpr said:


> Forum-gaming ...My/Our own private something forums...I was also on one about dragon breeding and I believe I have an account with Flat earth society....
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Some stack exchange forums

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 18, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> I've tried the 70% lindt, and it's way too bitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Car forums relating to my 1987 XF Ford Falcon S Pack

How many phones do you have lying around?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## vbajs (Feb 18, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Car forums relating to my 1987 XF Ford Falcon S Pack
> 
> How many phones do you have lying around?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



About 3, lol
Samsung Galaxy s4(which I am using right now)
Samsung Galaxy s4 active (not mine)
Sony xperia D6503(IDK which Z it is [emoji14], I am starting to use soon)


Same

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 18, 2016)

vbajs said:


> About 3, lol
> Samsung Galaxy s4(which I am using right now)
> Samsung Galaxy s4 active (not mine)
> Sony xperia D6503(IDK which Z it is [emoji14], I am starting to use soon)
> ...

Click to collapse



Counting........7
In order of using
Nokia 6120
Nokia brick something
Nokia Lumia 520
ZTE T815
Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Clone
Star Ulefone U5
Sony Xperia E4g

For some reason I can't justify binning them, but they're not worth selling either.

Same

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Feb 18, 2016)

10 something ,Xperia Active ,Xperia Mini Pro, RedMi 2 , Nokia "I dunno which one" ,Samsung "why dumb phone " , Samsung G551, Samsung Duos, Sony Ericsson K810i ,SE W550i, SE T230i ,. Like Jesse , I can't justify throwing them and are pretty worthless at face value. But they are useful when someone needs it in emergency.

Same


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 18, 2016)

karandpr said:


> 10 something ,Xperia Active ,Xperia Mini Pro, RedMi 2 , Nokia "I dunno which one" ,Samsung "why dumb phone " , Samsung G551, Samsung Duos, Sony Ericsson K810i ,SE W550i, SE T230i ,. Like Jesse , I can't justify throwing them and are pretty worthless at face value. But they are useful when someone needs it in emergency.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Idk like 8

What email service do you use?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 18, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Idk like 8
> 
> What email service do you use?

Click to collapse



Gmail, using inbox by Google

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 18, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Gmail, using inbox by Google
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Outlook, exchange and Gmail. Have like 5 different emails. Use the outlook app on my phone because it handles all my acounts perfectly

Same 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Feb 19, 2016)

Outlook and Gmail .

Are you fat ?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamboss (Feb 19, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Outlook and Gmail .
> 
> Are you fat ?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I am not are you?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 19, 2016)

jamboss said:


> I am not are you?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, I'm the opposite, very skinny. I eat tonnes though

Do you think anyone would actually admin to being fat in this thread? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 19, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> No, I'm the opposite, very skinny. I eat tonnes though
> 
> Do you think anyone would actually admin to being fat in this thread?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I do. Here it goes, I'm fat.

Got the watch. Works great so far. Speaker is fine on mine, maybe i got a different make.

Hear about the $3 smartphone from india?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 19, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> I do. Here it goes, I'm fat.
> 
> Got the watch. Works great so far. Speaker is fine on mine, maybe i got a different make.
> 
> Hear about the $3 smartphone from india?

Click to collapse



Yeah, it'll be interesting to see if it actually gets shipped.

What do you think of it?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 20, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Yeah, it'll be interesting to see if it actually gets shipped.
> 
> What do you think of it?
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dont hope for alot, but its only $3.

Are you gonna buy one?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 20, 2016)

Nope. It looks like a neat ponzi scheme.

Same

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Feb 20, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Nope. It looks like a neat ponzi scheme.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



When they start shipping to the usa, i might consider it.


fav / most visited website?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 20, 2016)

Google...

same


----------



## karandpr (Feb 20, 2016)

Google...

same


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Feb 20, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Google...
> 
> same

Click to collapse



I find reddit useful. 

Favorite ROM?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 20, 2016)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> I find reddit useful.
> 
> Favorite ROM?

Click to collapse



I'll cop some flak here, but I don't mind cyanogen os

Same

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 20, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> When they start shipping to the usa, i might consider it.
> 
> 
> fav / most visited website?

Click to collapse




I heard it's government subsidised. If that's the case, they're not going to ship out of India.




Jesse72 said:


> I'll cop some flak here, but I don't mind cyanogen os
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Cyanogen also. Although cyanogen OS isn't a custom ROM, I guess it still counts as a ROM. But cyanogenmod is nearly as good. But they ain't stealing Android from Google.

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Feb 20, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> I heard it's government subsidised. If that's the case, they're not going to ship out of India.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hard to choose, but either SlimLP, CM, or ParanoidAndroid.

Favorite PC Game? (consoles included)

Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 20, 2016)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> Hard to choose, but either SlimLP, CM, or ParanoidAndroid.
> 
> Favorite PC Game? (consoles included)
> 
> Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Toss up for me, I'd say between COD Black Ops 3 and Madden 16

Same 

Nexus 6 via Pure Nexus


----------



## ssj3g0ku (Feb 20, 2016)

hey 
im looking for movie. it was a serial movie on tv ... some family got stuck in time with a white jeep or toyota , they were stuck in "stone age"
any help would be nice


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 20, 2016)

ssj3g0ku said:


> hey
> im looking for movie. it was a serial movie on tv ... some family got stuck in time with a white jeep or toyota , they were stuck in "stone age"
> any help would be nice

Click to collapse



Wrong thread, read OP
Mr @karandpr, wanna clean up these comments? 


Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 20, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Wrong thread, read OP
> Mr @karandpr, wanna clean up these comments?
> 
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



He's a mod for the LG forums, not off topic forums.


Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 21, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> He's a mod for the LG forums, not off topic forums.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Ok, I thought the permissions still crossed over

Back on topic, do you see xposed as important for you device?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Feb 21, 2016)

Nope. and like tzzeri said ,I can only moderate LG. Plus I think it was legit question...

White car and time travel...Reminds me of Back to the future ..Family and prehistory reminds me of flintstones ...It's maybe a BTTF and Fintstones crossover ...

Do you follow arrowverse ?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 21, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Nope. and like tzzeri said ,I can only moderate LG. Plus I think it was legit question...
> 
> White car and time travel...Reminds me of Back to the future ..Family and prehistory reminds me of flintstones ...It's maybe a BTTF and Fintstones crossover ...
> 
> Do you follow arrowverse ?

Click to collapse



Don't know what it is.

What do you think of Apple refusing a court order-to give the FBI access to the San Bernardino terrorist's phone by creating a version of iOS that'll allow them to bypass the code limit so they can find out everyone involved in the crime-based on privacy concerns?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 21, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Don't know what it is.
> 
> What do you think of Apple refusing a court order to give the FBI access to the San Bernardino terrorist's phone by creating a version of iOS that'll allow them to bypass the code limit so they can find out everyone involved in the crime based on privacy concerns?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Dunno. On one hand, it's nice to have security, but there has to be a limit, for occasions like this. 

Samr

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 21, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Dunno. On one hand, it's nice to have security, but there has to be a limit, for occasions like this.
> 
> Samr
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I agree with Apple. Letting the government do whatever they want has gone on for too long. It needs to stop somewhere 

Is freedom worth taking risks for? 

Nexus 6 via Pure Nexus


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 22, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> I agree with Apple. Letting the government do whatever they want has gone on for too long. It needs to stop somewhere
> 
> Is freedom worth taking risks for?
> 
> Nexus 6 via Pure Nexus

Click to collapse



Personally, I believe that life comes over privacy. But either way, there's nothing risky about it, it's just that they're too scared about chasing away customers. If they can't create a custom version of iOS and prevent it from getting leaked out, then what about everyone's cloud data, which they do have access to, (which they did give the court, however it was a few months old)

I can't think of another question, so
Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Feb 22, 2016)

Freedom has no risks ...Only a price ...

Octopus or Squid ?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 22, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Freedom has no risks ...Only a price ...
> 
> Octopus or Squid ?

Click to collapse



What's the question? Which has more legs?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Feb 22, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> What's the question? Which has more legs?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Squid has more legs...

Re What will you like to hug , Squid or Octopus ?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 22, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Squid has more legs...
> 
> Re What will you like to hug , Squid or Octopus ?

Click to collapse



Neither. 

Do you have a more normal question to ask?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## USBhost (Feb 22, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Neither.
> 
> Do you have more normal question to ask?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Maybe do you?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 22, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Maybe do you?

Click to collapse



Nope

Squid or octopus? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Feb 23, 2016)

Octopus ...

Coolest MWC announcement ?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 24, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Octopus ...
> 
> Coolest MWC announcement?

Click to collapse



Not sure which one's the coolest; the oppo phone that can fully charge to 2500 mah in 15 minutes is pretty cool, at least until storedot releases their one minute charging battery. It's good to see 3d touch make it to Android from gionee, although I wonder if it can ever make it to one of the larger companies which sells in America without Apple suing them. And the LG G5 "modular" phone looks good, but not sure why they took the buttons off the back, everyone I know who had the g4 loved the bottom placement. But it looks like a phone that I'd consider getting if I was looking for a new phone (but I'd change the launcher first thing)

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Feb 24, 2016)

The coolest announcement during MWC must be the LG G5, as it's really trying to be a bit different compared to others. I really like the modular design and seeing a flagship phone in 2016 with a removable battery is really nice.

What do you think the next version of Android will be named?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 24, 2016)

GethPrime said:


> The coolest announcement during MWC must be the LG G5, as it's really trying to be a bit different compared to others. I really like the modular design and seeing a flagship phone in 2016 with a removable battery is really nice.
> 
> What do you think the next version of Android will be named?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I personally think removable battery is overrated. How many people even own a second battery? The main thing is that the phone easily lasts a day. The removable battery actually stuffs up their best feature, because to change a module, the phone needs to restart because the battery gets removed.

I'd go with nougat, because I can't think of anything else

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Feb 24, 2016)

Nutella

Same

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 24, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Nutella
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nut allergy

Same


----------



## karandpr (Feb 24, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Nut allergy
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Nasal discharge ...

Optimus Prime or Megatron ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Feb 24, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Nasal discharge ...
> 
> Optimus Prime or Megatron ?

Click to collapse



Optimus Prime 

Are you a Transformers fan? 

Nexus 6 via Pure Nexus


----------



## karandpr (Feb 24, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Optimus Prime
> 
> Are you a Transformers fan?
> 
> Nexus 6 via Pure Nexus

Click to collapse



Probably. I liked the cartoon including the newer Transformers Prime. Though I don't like the new rescue bots or other kid oriented shows. The movies don't exist. (Though I still watched them) .

Do you know what powerlink is ?


----------



## boborone (Feb 24, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Probably. I liked the cartoon including the newer Transformers Prime. Though I don't like the new rescue bots or other kid oriented shows. The movies don't exist. (Though I still watched them) .
> 
> Do you know what powerlink is ?

Click to collapse



It's when the Power Rangers combined to make a giant Transformer to battle Godzilla. 

Do you even troll?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 24, 2016)

boborone said:


> It's when the Power Rangers combined to make a giant Transformer to battle Godzilla.
> 
> Do you even troll?

Click to collapse



No. The doctor said I will die in a year if I troll...
*send this message to 10 members and you will find love of your life*

Will you hug a squid for lulz ?


----------



## boborone (Feb 24, 2016)

karandpr said:


> No. The doctor said I will die in a year if I troll...
> *send this message to 10 members and you will find love of your life*
> 
> Will you hug a squid for lulz ?

Click to collapse



I love Japanese porn.

Did you know I'm getting a new foan today? The mailman is being real slow.


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 24, 2016)

boborone said:


> I love Japanese porn.
> 
> Did you know I'm getting a new foan today? The mailman is being real slow.

Click to collapse



How could we know?

And what is a foan? Lol 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Feb 25, 2016)

Try yelling foan ...you will see...

Did you kidnap the mailman ?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 25, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Try yelling foan ...you will see...
> 
> Did you kidnap the mailman ?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not me! I plead innocence! 

Best looking mobile OS?


----------



## USBhost (Feb 25, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Not me! I plead innocence!
> 
> Best looking mobile OS?

Click to collapse



remix os!

did you Google foan?


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 26, 2016)

USBhost said:


> remix os!
> 
> did you Google foan?

Click to collapse



The question was best looking mobile OS, remix OS is for computers.

I didn't Google foan, I assume it's phone.

Bread or cake?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 26, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> The question was best looking mobile OS, remix OS is for computers.
> 
> I didn't Google foan, I assume it's phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They probably meant Resurrection Remix which IS a mobile OS, I can link you to many many threads for it.

Foan is phone, I was being a [email protected]$$ but it's better than being a [email protected]$$.


USBhost said:


> remix os!
> 
> did you Google foan?

Click to collapse



I googled foan just to be ridiculous and got nothing at all, I think that's the first Google search I've ever done that got nothing.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Feb 26, 2016)

Cake.

Orange peel or Frog ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 26, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Cake.
> 
> Orange peel or Frog ?

Click to collapse



Peeled orange frog

Gummi bears or sour worms?


----------



## Aenadon (Feb 26, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Peeled orange frog
> 
> Gummi bears or sour worms?

Click to collapse



I love sour worms :3
When are you more "active", day or night?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 26, 2016)

Logically in day , creatively at night.

Same

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowLea (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm the very definition of a night owl. During the day I'm tired, sluggish and have permanent migraines. At night I'm alert, creative and my head hurts significantly less. 

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 27, 2016)

ShadowLea said:


> I'm the very definition of a night owl. During the day I'm tired, sluggish and have permanent migraines. At night I'm alert, creative and my head hurts significantly less.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I thought I was normal, sleeping at night, but based on this thread....... 

Do you like the way LG is going with the G5, in terms of the magic port? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Feb 27, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> I thought I was normal, sleeping at night, but based on this thread.......
> 
> Do you like the way LG is going with the G5, in terms of the magic port?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



LG can afford to take risks an innovate.  It will allow more customization. 

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 27, 2016)

karandpr said:


> LG can afford to take risks an innovate.  It will allow more customization.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I love the idea, I hope it goes mainstream, possibly with a universal standard. G5 is my current favourite phone

Same 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 27, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> I love the idea, I hope it goes mainstream, possibly with a universal standard. G5 is my current favourite phone
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Always good to see innovation, and this is something useful, (and a bit similar to Motorola ara).



karandpr said:


> Cake.
> 
> Orange peel or Frog ?

Click to collapse



Time to change my avatar?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 27, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Always good to see innovation, and this is something useful, (and a bit similar to Motorola ara).
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah, I like it

Same 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 29, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Nah, I like it
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



nah... too lazy. 

external SD card slot or no external SD card slot for new phone?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 29, 2016)

2 external SD card slots ...More the merrier...

What should be the base internal storage ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Feb 29, 2016)

karandpr said:


> 2 external SD card slots ...More the merrier...
> 
> What should be the base internal storage ?

Click to collapse



64gb

Nice avatar

Why is he green? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Feb 29, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> nah... too lazy.
> 
> external SD card slot or no external SD card slot for new phone?

Click to collapse



With. But I'm really annoyed about what Google did with storage in marshmallow.  If you choose for the sdcard to become like internal storage, then you can't access your stuff on any other device, but if you decide to keep it the way it was, well now you can't install ANY apps on it any more, it's just for files 




Jesse72 said:


> 64gb
> 
> Nice avatar
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're colour blind.

Why is it yellow?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Mar 1, 2016)

Yellow is the base mood of the dude...

Do you use custom recovery ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 1, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Yellow is the base mood of the dude...
> 
> Do you use custom recovery ?

Click to collapse



On all of my devices twrp 

Which custom recovery do you use? 

Nexus 6 via Pure Nexus


----------



## karandpr (Mar 1, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> On all of my devices twrp
> 
> Which custom recovery do you use?
> 
> Nexus 6 via Pure Nexus

Click to collapse



I use stock recovery which allows certain Root zips. CWM on old phone. 

Do you use privacy centric search engines like DuckDuckGo or Disconnect ?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 1, 2016)

karandpr said:


> I use stock recovery which allows certain Root zips. CWM on old phone.
> 
> Do you use privacy centric search engines like DuckDuckGo or Disconnect ?

Click to collapse



Just Google, the only one I've ever used.

What kind of name is duckduckgo for a search engine?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 1, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Just Google, the only one I've ever used.
> 
> What kind of name is duckduckgo for a search engine?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Who cares,  duckduckgo is great! 

Favourite virtual keyboard?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 1, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Who cares,  duckduckgo is great!
> 
> Favourite virtual keyboard?

Click to collapse



SwiftKey 

Same 

Nexus 6 via Pure Nexus


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 1, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> SwiftKey
> 
> Same
> 
> Nexus 6 via Pure Nexus

Click to collapse



Word flow, the windows phone keyboard. Can't wait till they bring it to android. For now I use SwiftKey on Android 

Same 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Mar 1, 2016)

This one 

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 1, 2016)

karandpr said:


> This one
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



The pizzicato setting is nice, but it really needs a bass booster mode

Do you play any instruments? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Mar 2, 2016)

No. 

Do you have plushies ?


----------



## LoverBoy2415 (Mar 4, 2016)

karandpr said:


> No.
> 
> Do you have plushies ?

Click to collapse



No ..

Who's your favorite Musician(Movies) ? ..



Sent from my Nitro using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 4, 2016)

LoverBoy2415 said:


> No ..
> 
> Who's your favorite Musician(Movies) ? ..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ennio morricone (i think) 

favourite teacher?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 4, 2016)

Koro sensei .

Favorite band ?


----------



## LoverBoy2415 (Mar 4, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Koro sensei .
> 
> Favorite band ?

Click to collapse



The Beatles ..

Favourite Cinematographer ? ..

Sent from my Nitro using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Mar 4, 2016)

Hayao Miyazaki

Do you listen to podcasts ?


----------



## Lungesoft (Mar 4, 2016)

Yes
Which was your first phone model?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 4, 2016)

Lungesoft said:


> Yes
> Which was your first phone model?

Click to collapse



Nokia 6120

Same


----------



## karandpr (Mar 5, 2016)

Nokia 6070

Same


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 6, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Nokia 6070
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Motorola. The huge ones that look like a water bottle and huge antenna. also had a "mobile" car phone, the ones with a huge black box attached by cable.  

what year did you first go on the internet?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 6, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> Motorola. The huge ones that look like a water bottle and huge antenna. also had a "mobile" car phone, the ones with a huge black box attached by cable.
> 
> what year did you first go on the internet?

Click to collapse



2005?

Same

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 7, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> 2005?
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Around 96

What was your easiest phone to root so far? 

Nexus 6 via Pure Nexus


----------



## karandpr (Mar 7, 2016)

Galaxy 551. Older phone ,simpler times. RedMi 2 is close second. With unlocked BL and Official Root, you can easily root it via stock or custom recovery

Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 7, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Galaxy 551. Older phone ,simpler times. RedMi 2 is close second. With unlocked BL and Official Root, you can easily root it via stock or custom recovery
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



My Nexus 6 has by far been the easiest to root

What custom rom do you think is the best or at least best in your own opinion? 

Nexus 6 via Pure Nexus


----------



## rajkatiyar07 (Mar 7, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> My Nexus 6 has by far been the easiest to root
> 
> What custom rom do you think is the best or at least best in your own opinion?
> 
> Nexus 6 via Pure Nexus

Click to collapse



The one which suits your needs most .
next question ?


----------



## Aenadon (Mar 7, 2016)

What color is your shirt?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 7, 2016)

Grey

Same


----------



## linajoe2288 (Mar 7, 2016)

Glad me too. 
What is your favorite season?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 7, 2016)

Rabbit season

Did you get the reference ?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 7, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Rabbit season
> 
> Did you get the reference ?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The great wall of China is to keep the rabbits out as shown on this ad

https://youtu.be/DvlWQyvEI38

Favourite <$100 phone? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Mar 8, 2016)

Xiaomi RedMi Note 3

Same


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 8, 2016)

Asus ZenFone C

Same (again, loop once again)

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 8, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> Asus ZenFone C
> 
> Same (again, loop once again)
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD

Click to collapse



Nokia Lumia 640

Favourite luxury phone $2000+ ?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 8, 2016)

Sony Xperia X Pro Premium Perfect Professional Plus + 10 years of unlimited everything. 

Which is the most cheesiest phone suffix ? (Like Note EDGE, iphone 6 PLUS, Xperia Z COMPACT")


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 8, 2016)

Nokia 808 PureView (?)

And loop again.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD


----------



## karandpr (Mar 8, 2016)

Galaxy s4 mini plus. What the hell is a mini plus ...

Do you like VR ?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aenadon (Mar 8, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Galaxy s4 mini plus. What the hell is a mini plus ...
> 
> Do you like VR ?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, but not at the current state of development...

Do you own a VR device (or a cardboard)?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 8, 2016)

GreyLDroid said:


> Yes, but not at the current state of development...
> 
> Do you own a VR device (or a cardboard)?

Click to collapse



Yeah, but the lenses were really bad, so I only really played around with it for a little while. 

Do you think VR will become mainstream, and if so, via cardboard style units of standalone devices? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 8, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Yeah, but the lenses were really bad, so I only really played around with it for a little while.
> 
> Do you think VR will become mainstream, and if so, via cardboard style units of standalone devices?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



They've been working on VR since the 70's and very little has changed since the 80's. When you look at where VR started and where it is now compared to  the advancements in holographic projection I think VR will get left behind.

Would you prefer VR or Holographic movies and games?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 9, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> They've been working on VR since the 70's and very little has changed since the 80's. When you look at where VR started and where it is now compared to  the advancements in holographic projection I think VR will get left behind.
> 
> Would you prefer VR or Holographic movies and games?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I think there's room for both, as VR is more personal, but holograms are more social. So, no preference. 

Same 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Mar 9, 2016)

Holographic Movies...

Freedom or Peace ?


----------



## ShadowLea (Mar 9, 2016)

Freedom. 

Peace without freedom is a totalitarian state of terror. 

You don't know how much more important freedom is until you've been faced with the reality where:
You're not allowed drive or own a car,
Where you're not allowed to have an opinion.
Where you're no leave the house without permission, 
Where you're beaten to a pulp for showing too much hair, face or skin, 
Where you can't go to the doctor, 
Where you're not allowed to learn.
Where you're not allowed to earn your own money,
Where you're not allowed to own money,
Where you're not even allowed to own anything, not even a house or a piece of clothing. All is owned by the 'other half'.
Where the 'other half' decides everything, including what you're allowed to wear.
Where you are the property of someone else, body and mind. 

Imagine it for a moment. 
You want to grab a beer? No, not without permission. You can't have a beer.
You want to go for a drive? No, sorry, you're not allowed to drive, you can't own a car, and if you do, you're stoned to death. 
You want to buy a magazine? No, sorry, you're not allowed to own money nor buy anything without permission. 
You want to go for a walk? No. You're not allowed to leave the house. 
You want to wear a t-shirt because it's 40ºC outside and you're overheating? No. You're not allowed to show skin or hair, you must cover up under a thick black carpet or you'll be beaten by an entire crowd, including the police. 
Want to voice your protest against such blatant slavery? Too bad, that's illegal too, and you'll be beaten and have acid thrown in your face if you do. 

Same question.


----------



## karandpr (Mar 9, 2016)

Peace. Freedom is an after-thought if you are at war 24x7 . Society can only be changed if you are not under constant threat.

Same


----------



## aerithanne (Mar 9, 2016)

Mind block. i'm afraid that freedom might be subjective in a way others may interpret what freedom is.

On your point of view is beauty subjective ?


----------



## Aenadon (Mar 9, 2016)

aerithanne said:


> Mind block. i'm afraid that freedom might be subjective in a way others may interpret what freedom is.
> 
> On your point of view is beauty subjective ?

Click to collapse



I can hardly believe anyone could answer "no", so my answer is definitely yes.

What is freedom?


----------



## USBhost (Mar 9, 2016)

GreyLDroid said:


> I can hardly believe anyone could answer "no", so my answer is definitely yes.
> 
> What is freedom?

Click to collapse



The freedom to flash


should flashing be considered one of our amendments?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 9, 2016)

USBhost said:


> The freedom to flash
> 
> 
> should flashing be considered one of our amendments?

Click to collapse



Why not? 

Same


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 9, 2016)

ShadowLea said:


> Freedom.
> 
> Peace without freedom is a totalitarian state of terror.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 "Imagine it for a moment. 
You want to grab a beer? No, not without permission."

In Saudi Arabia, or the other countries where these laws apply, no one can have beer, not even the men, as Islam prohibits alcohol. But I agree, I'd prefer freedom over peace. And if anyone wants  peace over freedom, they should try living in a country without freedom and they'll change their mind.



Jesse72 said:


> Why not?
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



No. Freedom is good, as long as it's not harming another person.

Democracy or communism?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 9, 2016)

Democracy,
Because my country adapts it.

And loop again.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 10, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> No. Freedom is good, as long as it's not harming another person.

Click to collapse



I don't think flashing causes much harm 


krasCGQ said:


> Democracy,
> Because my country adapts it.
> 
> And loop again.
> ...

Click to collapse



Democracy 

Since when has this thread been about intelligent conversion instead of karan and me trolling? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 10, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> I don't think flashing causes much harm
> 
> Democracy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Idk

What do you think of the Android N developer preview?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## USBhost (Mar 10, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Idk
> 
> What do you think of the Android N developer preview?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I love it
but its bugy

same?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 10, 2016)

It was all part of my master conspiracy to bump this thread. 
Don't care about Android N ... Dev Previews are flaky

Tea or coffee ?


----------



## Aenadon (Mar 10, 2016)

karandpr said:


> It was all part of my master conspiracy to bump this thread.
> Don't care about Android N ... Dev Previews are flaky
> 
> Tea or coffee ?

Click to collapse



Both, but coffee is the absolutely best :3

Cola or Pepsi?


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 10, 2016)

Neither both.

Milk or soya?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 10, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> Neither both.
> 
> Milk or soya?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD

Click to collapse



Milk
Im not supposed to have much dairy, but all milk substitutes are awful

Cows or pigs? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Mar 10, 2016)

Cola...Pepsi is too sweet imo...someday I am going to press refresh before posting...
Cows because I have a cow thread on XDA...

Favorite snack ?


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 10, 2016)

Cheese-milk flavored wafers.

Favorite feature(s) on ROM/kernel that you're using?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 10, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> Cheese-milk flavored wafers.
> 
> Favorite feature(s) on ROM/kernel that you're using?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD

Click to collapse



Hmmmm, on stock rom, maybe the browser? 

Least stable device you owned? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 11, 2016)

BlackBerry 9320 Curve
• Hangs should happen twice or more per day, even with just BBM running
• Constantly reboots itself
• Unstable

And I'll loop the question once again...

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD


----------



## linajoe2288 (Mar 11, 2016)

I am aware of it

Why person should buy this one if hang everyday?


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 11, 2016)

I myself when I bought this (BlackBerry 9320) phone in 2012 didn't know if I could buy an Android phone instead of my BlackBerry smartphone.

If you have a project, what name you'll give?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD


----------



## shubham Ghosh (Mar 11, 2016)

what is the meaning of who?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 12, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> I myself when I bought this (BlackBerry 9320) phone in 2012 didn't know if I could buy an Android phone instead of my BlackBerry smartphone.
> 
> If you have a project, what name you'll give?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD

Click to collapse



Giant Mecha Spiders...



shubham Ghosh said:


> what is the meaning of who?

Click to collapse



World Health Organization.

How many Giant Mecha Spiders are required for world domination ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 12, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Giant Mecha Spiders...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dunno. Straya has plenty of spiders, and we haven't died out yet. 

Chocolate or Strawberry flavour?


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 12, 2016)

Strawberry flavour, with milk lol. I like Chocolate also 

If you become an imaginary character, you want to be a/an...

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD


----------



## karandpr (Mar 12, 2016)

Supreme overlord of the universe

Same

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aenadon (Mar 12, 2016)

A man with all imaginable superpowers.

Same


----------



## PoXFreak (Mar 13, 2016)

An all powerful omnipotent being of great wisdom.

Has Godwin's law ever appeared to have manifested in this thread?

 Sent from my EVO using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 13, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Supreme overlord of the universe
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Only God can be God. There is no replacing Him or being His equal.


GreyLDroid said:


> A man with all imaginable superpowers.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse





PoXFreak said:


> An all powerful omnipotent being of great wisdom.
> 
> Has Godwin's law ever appeared to have manifested in this thread?
> 
> Sent from my EVO using XDA Forums Pro.

Click to collapse




Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aenadon (Mar 13, 2016)

PoXFreak said:


> An all powerful omnipotent being of great wisdom.
> 
> Has Godwin's law ever appeared to have manifested in this thread?
> 
> Sent from my EVO using XDA Forums Pro.

Click to collapse



Not that I would know... But why would you bring that up? Are you a Nazi? 

(jk lol)


Have you been in real life recently?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 14, 2016)

GreyLDroid said:


> Not that I would know... But why would you bring that up? Are you a Nazi?
> 
> (jk lol)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, every day 

Toyota or Nissan?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 16, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Yes, every day
> 
> Toyota or Nissan?

Click to collapse



Nissan

Where is everyone? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 16, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Nissan
> 
> Where is everyone?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dead we killed em all lol

Whats your favorite X-Men? 

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## linajoe2288 (Mar 17, 2016)

No special choice.

Do you like Card game?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 17, 2016)

linajoe2288 said:


> No special choice.
> 
> Do you like Card game?

Click to collapse



Not particularly.

What do you think of Trump?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 17, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Not particularly.
> 
> What do you think of Trump?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



He's an idiot and racist 

What colors are most appealing to you? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 17, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> He's an idiot and racist
> 
> What colors are most appealing to you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Fluro green

What's you current phone wallpaper? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 17, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> He's an idiot and racist
> 
> What colors are most appealing to you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



He definitely doesn't think before he speaks, but I'm not so sure he's actually racist. When he spoke about the Mexicans being bad, he did clarify he's not talking about all of them, and with the Muslims, he said they should be banned from coming temporarily until they can find a solution to terrorism (which of course is illegal according to USA law; to discriminate based on religion). The main problem is that he doesn't have any plan, as opposed to the other candidates which wrote up plans on what laws they would change, how to control imitation, a financial plan etc. Personally, I like the idea of building something between America and Mexico, but Trump's idea of a wall will be way too expensive, and an electric fence can probably do the job. Here in Australia, no illegal immigrants are allowed in, and we're not labeled for being racist.



Jesse72 said:


> Fluro green
> 
> What's you current phone wallpaper?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 17, 2016)

Same

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 17, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> View attachment 3686885
> Same
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Same 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 18, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Same
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



I posted it 2 posts up 

Same


----------



## Ka-B00M (Mar 18, 2016)

Why do I like potatoes?


----------



## LoverBoy2415 (Mar 18, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> Why do I like potatoes?

Click to collapse



You only know that [emoji6]  ..

why do u like potatoes ?   ..


Sent from my Nitro using Tapatalk


----------



## joycerhaslett (Mar 21, 2016)

Potato give me strength so I like it. 

What's your favorite fruit?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 21, 2016)

joycerhaslett said:


> Potato give me strength so I like it.
> 
> What's your favorite fruit?

Click to collapse



Passionfruit

What's you least favourite veggie? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamboss (Mar 22, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Passionfruit
> 
> What's you least favourite veggie?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Celery, I hate celery. Do you eat pork?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 22, 2016)

jamboss said:


> Celery, I hate celery. Do you eat pork?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No.
Do you eat beef?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jamboss (Mar 22, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> No.
> Do you eat beef?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I do but in moderation. Is the F model of the gs7 the exynos version?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Mar 22, 2016)

Probably...Maybe S & K too according to pdadb ....

Favorite beverage ?


----------



## tzzeri (Mar 22, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Probably...Maybe S & K too according to pdadb ....
> 
> Favorite beverage ?

Click to collapse



Good ole healthy water

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nepstah (Mar 22, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Good ole healthy water
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Water and Coffee? Favourite music group/artist?

Sent from my S7 Edge using TapaTalk


----------



## karandpr (Mar 23, 2016)

Toss between Poets of the Fall and kalafina...

Same.


----------



## kazisalman (Mar 23, 2016)

]Hiii Can someone Tell me which rom should i search for bcoz when i open cpu-z for my device specifications , it shows that my device chipset is MTK6582 and My hardware Is MTK8382.....
So i need mt6582 roms or 8382 rom.....
Plxzzzzzz Helppp Thnnnkk uu


----------



## erriperry (Mar 23, 2016)

kazisalman said:


> ]Hiii Can someone Tell me which rom should i search for bcoz when i open cpu-z for my device specifications , it shows that my device chipset is MTK6582 and My hardware Is MTK8382.....
> So i need mt6582 roms or 8382 rom.....
> Plxzzzzzz Helppp Thnnnkk uu

Click to collapse



Go to your device's subforum and look there.

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 25, 2016)

kazisalman said:


> ]Hiii Can someone Tell me which rom should i search for bcoz when i open cpu-z for my device specifications , it shows that my device chipset is MTK6582 and My hardware Is MTK8382.....
> So i need mt6582 roms or 8382 rom.....
> Plxzzzzzz Helppp Thnnnkk uu

Click to collapse



Use MTKdroidTools to find out which chipset your phone actually has. I had a similar issue with a phone I had. 

It isn't too hard to edit the data cpu-z shows by changing the build.prop, but MTKdroidTools will know the difference, regardless of what the build.prop says. 

PS this isn't the thread for these kind of questions. 

Do you use viper4android? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Mar 25, 2016)

No I use Mongoose ....He had issues with viper...

Spring or Autumn ?


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Mar 25, 2016)

karandpr said:


> No I use Mongoose ....He had issues with viper...
> 
> Spring or Autumn ?

Click to collapse



It's the same more or less...

Thoughts on the LG g5?


----------



## Jesse72 (Mar 26, 2016)

Mokiwipeout said:


> It's the same more or less...
> 
> Thoughts on the LG g5?

Click to collapse



Love the modules idea, would be really happy if somebody bought it for me. Prefer it over the S7. Hope the modules can create some standard between brands

Same

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 28, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Love the modules idea, would be really happy if somebody bought it for me. Prefer it over the S7. Hope the modules can create some standard between brands
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Looks like a solid device overall 

Anyone watching March madness? 

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 28, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Looks like a solid device overall
> 
> Anyone watching March madness?
> 
> Sent from my Note 8

Click to collapse



nope.

Diamond Back, Mongoose or Kuwahara?


----------



## gezafisch (Mar 30, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> nope.
> 
> Diamond Back, Mongoose or Kuwahara?

Click to collapse



Kona or Specialized. Those are junk  (not really)


Best headphones under $100?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 31, 2016)

No idea...I have one of those free Sony ones...

Same ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 1, 2016)

karandpr said:


> No idea...I have one of those free Sony ones...
> 
> Same ?

Click to collapse



I loved the fake Samsung ones that came with my note 4 clone. Payed $80 for the phone, got more use out of the headphones. Great sound quality, and quite comfortable. 

Favourite phone accessory you own? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 1, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> I loved the fake Samsung ones that came with my note 4 clone. Payed $80 for the phone, got more use out of the headphones. Great sound quality, and quite comfortable.
> 
> Favourite phone accessory you own?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



phone case with solid protection.

what phone that has best value compared with cost  ? (ie not cheapest. the phone that you get most of quality and speed, for the dollar you pay) ?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 1, 2016)

Redmi Note 3 32 GB version. 

Same


----------



## googleygoggles (Apr 1, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> I loved the fake Samsung ones that came with my note 4 clone. Payed $80 for the phone, got more use out of the headphones. Great sound quality, and quite comfortable.
> 
> Favourite phone accessory you own?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Do headphones count?

Doesn't material design look better on lollipop compared to Marshmallow?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 1, 2016)

They both feel the same.

Can you please move the curly brace in your signature to after the class declaration? And maybe use the code tag, like this: 

```
public class Hello {
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    System.out.println("Hello, world!");
  }
}
```


----------



## Wak7eeM (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello Sir...! Can You tell me what is the system Cpu frequency in samsung galaxy s3 because i install a kernel tuner then i change the cpu frequency now sometime my mobile hang & become heatup plzzz help....?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karandpr (Apr 2, 2016)

Wak7eeM said:


> Hello Sir...! Can You tell me what is the system Cpu frequency in samsung galaxy s3 because i install a kernel tuner then i change the cpu frequency now sometime my mobile hang & become heatup plzzz help....?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



This is not really appropriate section and appropriate day to ask this question...You will have better luck asking here ...
But if you really want my advice ,then it is 4.32 Ghz....Thats the best frequency IMO ... All phones must run on 4.32 ghz....Though if you have a round phone ,it must run on 3.1416 Ghz.. 

Best April 1 thing you read ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Apr 2, 2016)

karandpr said:


> This is not really appropriate section and appropriate day to ask this question...You will have better luck asking here ...
> But if you really want my advice ,then it is 4.32 Ghz....Thats the best frequency IMO ... All phones must run on 4.32 ghz....Though if you have a round phone ,it must run on 3.1416 Ghz..
> 
> Best April 1 thing you read ?

Click to collapse



Without a doubt the Gmail April fools joke. People took it way too literally 

Has anyone tried the new xda labs app?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 2, 2016)

I did try version 0.5x something. I do like TT better cos I browse multiple forums.

Favorite android version?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Apr 2, 2016)

karandpr said:


> I did try version 0.5x something. I do like TT better cos I browse multiple forums.
> 
> Favorite android version?

Click to collapse



So far I don't have a favorite. They all have there unique touch and features but none of them have really stuck out yet 

What do you do when you can't sleep?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 2, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> So far I don't have a favorite. They all have there unique touch and features but none of them have really stuck out yet
> 
> What do you do when you can't sleep?

Click to collapse



Think about my life and my decisions and brood....

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 3, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Think about my life and my decisions and brood....
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Go for a walk outside, or waist time on reddit, and curse myself in the morning

Favourite mode of transport? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Apr 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Go for a walk outside, or waist time on reddit, and curse myself in the morning
> 
> Favourite mode of transport?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Teleportation.

Same?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Apr 3, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Teleportation.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Teleportation sounds like fun, or driving with someone else in the drivers seat (I hate driving) 

Anyone watching the NCAA tournament? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 3, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Teleportation sounds like fun, or driving with someone else in the drivers seat (I hate driving)
> 
> Anyone watching the NCAA tournament?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



unfortunately, nope. 

Anyone gonna watch the coming UFC big re-fight between Conor McGregor and Nick Diaz?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 3, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> unfortunately, nope.
> 
> Anyone gonna watch the coming UFC big re-fight between Conor McGregor and Nick Diaz?

Click to collapse



No

https://www.google.com/get/cardboard/plastic/

Why is Google so stupid to make an April fools joke that convinces people not to get Google cardboard?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Apr 3, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> No
> 
> https://www.google.com/get/cardboard/plastic/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually the emails thing was pretty stupid. Google Cardboard was fun so was Snoopavision. 

Will there be a April Fool Joke which will be subtle and balanced such that people are really fooled ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 4, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Actually the emails thing was pretty stupid. Google Cardboard was fun so was Snoopavision.
> 
> Will there be a April Fool Joke which will be subtle and balanced such that people are really fooled ?

Click to collapse



XDA laphone? 

How many calenders do you have hanging in your house?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Apr 4, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> XDA laphone?
> 
> How many calenders do you have hanging in your house?

Click to collapse



Two I think. Neither are hanging on a wall though 

Whats your favorite brand of cars? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 5, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Two I think. Neither are hanging on a wall though
> 
> Whats your favorite brand of cars?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



I'm not really into cars, and I'm still on my learners. But tesla seems to be really pioneering electric cars; although I'm still trying to understand how electric in any better that petrol if they're using fossil fuel to make the electricity.

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 5, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> I'm not really into cars, and I'm still on my learners. But tesla seems to be really pioneering electric cars; although I'm still trying to understand how electric in any better that petrol if they're using fossil fuel to make the electricity.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



None in particular, own two fords and a subaru

Same

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## DivenParker (Apr 5, 2016)

*A question*

How do I reply to a post?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 5, 2016)

DivenParker said:


> How do I reply to a post?

Click to collapse



What are you using? The website, Tapatalk, labs...

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 PM ----------




Jesse72 said:


> None in particular, own two fords and a subaru
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You own 3 cars at 17/18?! Or they're family cars?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Apr 6, 2016)

I own no cars. Use public transportation and bicycles... #SaveThePlanet #GoGreen

Is Jesse bluffing ?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 6, 2016)

karandpr said:


> I own no cars. Use public transportation and bicycles... #SaveThePlanet #GoGreen
> 
> Is Jesse bluffing ?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



3 personally. One paddocks bomb, one for the road, and one parts car for the road car. 

Lost count of how many cars dad has, over 20

Do you need photos? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Apr 6, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> 3 personally. One paddocks bomb, one for the road, and one parts car for the road car.
> 
> Lost count of how many cars dad has, over 20
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes.

Did Jesse intentionally post to troll my "pics or didn't happen" punch line ?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 6, 2016)

karandpr said:


> I own no cars. Use public transportation and bicycles... #SaveThePlanet #GoGreen
> 
> Is Jesse bluffing ?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I mainly use a bike, but nothing got to do with the environment; it's 'cause I don't have a licence yet. I'm too right-winged to inconvenience myself for the environment.



karandpr said:


> Yes.
> 
> Did Jesse intentionally post to troll my "pics or didn't happen" punch line ?

Click to collapse



Probably. Not sure when you said that though.

Samsung or Motorola

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 6, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Yes.
> 
> Did Jesse intentionally post to troll my "pics or didn't happen" punch line ?

Click to collapse



Yes
Pics:
Subaru after some circle work





My road car, at the workshop




My parts car







tzzeri said:


> I mainly use a bike, but nothing got to do with the environment; it's 'cause I don't have a licence yet. I'm too right-winged to inconvenience myself for the environment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Love the moto x force, with it's unbreakable* screen

Same 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Apr 6, 2016)

Motorola used to be good. They pulled some bull**** with Moto E 2015 and are now part of Lenovo. Lenovo has questionable standards in their mobile front.  I will have to swallow my pride and go with Samsung. 

Sony or LG ?


----------



## Aenadon (Apr 6, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Motorola used to be good. They pulled some bull**** with Moto E 2015 and are now part of Lenovo. Lenovo has questionable standards in their mobile front. I will have to swallow my pride and go with Samsung.
> 
> Sony or LG ?

Click to collapse



I have a Sony phone, but I am really impressed by the presentation of the LG G5 so I'd say LG

Do you have a laptop?

Sent from my taoshan using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Apr 6, 2016)

Yes.

Do you use custom CPU cooling paste ?


----------



## bsumantb (Apr 6, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Yes.
> 
> Do you use custom CPU cooling paste ?

Click to collapse



No.

How has this gone on for so long?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 7, 2016)

bsumantb said:


> No.
> 
> How has this gone on for so long?

Click to collapse



Thats the question I ask myself everyday...The answer is always Jesse trolling....

Clean room or shabby room ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 7, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Thats the question I ask myself everyday...The answer is always Jesse trolling....
> 
> Clean room or shabby room ?

Click to collapse



Cleaned today actually

Do you use any movie apps on your phone? Which ones? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 7, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Yes
> Pics:
> Subaru after some circle work
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hopefully more phones, and budget phones, will start getting unbreakable screens. It's cool seeing videos of the force being dropped from high places, from drones etc and the screen not breaking, but I think I'm a few years it'd be standard.



karandpr said:


> Motorola used to be good. They pulled some bull**** with Moto E 2015 and are now part of Lenovo. Lenovo has questionable standards in their mobile front. I will have to swallow my pride and go with Samsung.
> 
> Sony or LG ?

Click to collapse



While lenovo bought Motorola, I don't think that means that they run Motorola. I assume the same people who ran it before would still be running it.



Jesse72 said:


> Cleaned today actually
> 
> Do you use any movie apps on your phone? Which ones?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



None, unless YouTube counts

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 7, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Hopefully more phones, and budget phones, will start getting unbreakable screens. It's cool seeing videos of the force being dropped from high places, from drones etc and the screen not breaking, but I think I'm a few years it'd be standard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Showbox, crackle, popcorn time. Don't use them regularly, but sometimes use miracast to watch movies on the TV. 

Do you own a TV box/stick or chromecast?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Apr 8, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Showbox, crackle, popcorn time. Don't use them regularly, but sometimes use miracast to watch movies on the TV.
> 
> Do you own a TV box/stick or chromecast?

Click to collapse



Two roku boxes, one roku stick and a first generation chrome cast 

Same 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## ironman38102 (Apr 8, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> XDA laphone?
> 
> How many calenders do you have hanging in your house?

Click to collapse



I didn't really like the joke with XDA labphone. I thought that was actually happening and even considered to hold off my purchase for Nexus 6p in future.

Should I buy a Nexus 6p or wait for something better?

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Apr 8, 2016)

ironman38102 said:


> I didn't really like the joke with XDA labphone. I thought that was actually happening and even considered to hold off my purchase for Nexus 6p in future.
> 
> Should I buy a Nexus 6p or wait for something better?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wait for the new Nexus!

Who's here enjoying Android N?


But using it reminds me how I hate SELinux


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 9, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Wait for the new Nexus!
> 
> Who's here enjoying Android N?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still on kitkat 

Favourite android version? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## LoverBoy2415 (Apr 9, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Still on kitkat
> 
> Favourite android version?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Marshmallow ..

One of the best Android Phone used still now ? 

Sent from my Nitro


----------



## karandpr (Apr 9, 2016)

Xperia Mini Pro

Same


----------



## joycerhaslett (Apr 10, 2016)

I like it

Samsung S7?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 11, 2016)

joycerhaslett said:


> I like it
> 
> Samsung S7?

Click to collapse



Nah, galaxy 

Ferns? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Apr 11, 2016)

They need to be watered...

Next Nexus or One Plus ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 11, 2016)

karandpr said:


> They need to be watered...
> 
> Next Nexus or One Plus ?

Click to collapse



Hmmmm, dunno

Same

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Apr 11, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Hmmmm, dunno
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Neither.. :laugh: 

Do you want to live on Mars ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 11, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Neither..[emoji23]
> 
> Do you want to live on Mars ?

Click to collapse



Not particularly. 

Do you own a raspberry pi? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 11, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Not particularly.
> 
> Do you own a raspberry pi?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



no, unfortunately. 

sunset or sunrise?


----------



## LoverBoy2415 (Apr 11, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> no, unfortunately.
> 
> sunset or sunrise?

Click to collapse



Sunset ..

There ?

Sent from my Nitro using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 11, 2016)

LoverBoy2415 said:


> Sunset ..
> 
> There ?
> 
> Sent from my Nitro using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No here 

Evo or STI? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Apr 12, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> No here
> 
> Evo or STI?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ah, the age old question.
For some reason, I think that the evo is better. 

If I kill someone and nobody knows about it, is it illegal?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 12, 2016)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Ah, the age old question.
> For some reason, I think that the evo is better.
> 
> If I kill someone and nobody knows about it, is it illegal?

Click to collapse



Probably 

Favourite colour? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank73rt9 (Apr 12, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Probably
> 
> Favourite colour?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Blue, the color of the sky and ocean

What are those?!!!!!!!


----------



## Aenadon (Apr 12, 2016)

Frank73rt9 said:


> Blue, the color of the sky and ocean
> 
> What are those?!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



Exclamation marks?

What is infinity + 1?

Sent from a device in our universe


----------



## erriperry (Apr 12, 2016)

GreyLDroid said:


> Exclamation marks?
> 
> What is infinity + 1?
> 
> Sent from a device in our universe

Click to collapse



infinity + 1 = infinity + 1

What is love?

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## karandpr (Apr 12, 2016)

erriperry said:


> infinity + 1 = infinity + 1
> 
> What is love?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360

Click to collapse



I have no idea...

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 12, 2016)

karandpr said:


> I have no idea...
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Baby don't hurt me
Don't hurt me
No more

Correct? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Apr 13, 2016)

GreyLDroid said:


> Exclamation marks?
> 
> What is infinity + 1?
> 
> Sent from a device in our universe

Click to collapse



Infinity+1=0 as in nothing, as in no number, because the number could never exist.


If you're on a truck going forward at 60 and you throw a ball forward at 50 from the truck, the ball is going 110. If you're on the same truck going the speed of light and you throw a ball at 50, how fast is the ball going?




Ink'd from my KrAkEn'd S3


----------



## Aenadon (Apr 13, 2016)

karandpr said:


> I have no idea...
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



What is love?
Baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me, no more....

What is peace?

Sent from my taoshan using XDA Labs


----------



## ShapesBlue (Apr 13, 2016)

GreyLDroid said:


> What is love?
> Baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me, no more....
> 
> What is peace?
> ...

Click to collapse



Peace involves a lot of things. Being nice to one another, caring about each other, it goes on and on 

Do you think we will ever achieve world peace? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 13, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Peace involves a lot of things. Being nice to one another, caring about each other, it goes on and on
> 
> Do you think we will ever achieve world peace?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Probably not, but that doesn't mean we shouldnt try! 

Like the HTC 10?

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## rupiec/ (Apr 13, 2016)

It's pretty good phone I guess, despite the fact that it's once again faster than it's protagonist, but I'm not a big fan of HTC and HTC sense ;/

How do I flash SuperSU on CM13 based builds without getting a bootloop? :/

Greets


----------



## Aenadon (Apr 13, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Infinity+1=0 as in nothing, as in no number, because the number could never exist.
> 
> 
> If you're on a truck going forward at 60 and you throw a ball forward at 50 from the truck, the ball is going 110. If you're on the same truck going the speed of light and you throw a ball at 50, how fast is the ball going?
> ...

Click to collapse



Oops. Have overseen that question...
Answer: c (speed of light)



rupiec/ said:


> It's pretty good phone I guess, despite the fact that it's once again faster than it's protagonist, but I'm not a big fan of HTC and HTC sense ;/
> 
> How do I flash SuperSU on CM13 based builds without getting a bootloop? :/
> 
> Greets

Click to collapse



Isn't that possible? Install supersu from playstore and let it update the su files, that should work

What custom ROM do you use?

Sent from my taoshan using XDA Labs


----------



## LoverBoy2415 (Apr 13, 2016)

GreyLDroid said:


> Oops. Have overseen that question...
> Answer: c (speed of light)
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Using CM12.1 ..

You ? ..

Sent from my Nitro using Tapatalk


----------



## rupiec/ (Apr 13, 2016)

GreyLDroid said:


> Oops. Have overseen that question...
> Answer: c (speed of light)
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm on SaberMod 6.3, some sort of an upgraded version of CM13  Works very well.
Where do you live? I'm from Poland :v


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 13, 2016)

rupiec/ said:


> I'm on SaberMod 6.3, some sort of an upgraded version of CM13  Works very well.
> Where do you live? I'm from Poland :v

Click to collapse



Straya 

Same

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 13, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Straya
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Straya

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs


----------



## ShapesBlue (Apr 14, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Straya
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



United States

Whats the hardest, physical job (if you've worked) that you've ever done? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 14, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> United States
> 
> Whats the hardest, physical job (if you've worked) that you've ever done?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Not paid, but probably concreting

Same

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## nla333 (Apr 16, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Not paid, but probably concreting
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Running away from angry stray dog 
How do u feel when someone says u r ugly?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 16, 2016)

nla333 said:


> Running away from angry stray dog
> How do u fell when someone says u r ugly?

Click to collapse



Idk I have yet to experience that.
P.S. otaku friends are the best


Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 16, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Idk I have yet to experience that.
> P.S. otaku friends are the best
> 
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



No one can call me ugly without lying, so I just write off their opinion

Is there such a thing as a too high self esteem? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## nla333 (Apr 16, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> No one can call me ugly without lying, so I just write off their opinion
> 
> Is there such a thing as a too high self esteem?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You mean like this? 





Same


----------



## gezafisch (Apr 17, 2016)

nla333 said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, if you believe you are better than you are.

Favorite fast food?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 17, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> No one can call me ugly without lying, so I just write off their opinion
> 
> Is there such a thing as a too high self esteem?

Click to collapse



Yes. Any self esteem. Self confidence is very important, to believe you can do what you need to do, but there's no need to esteem yourself.



gezafisch said:


> Yes, if you believe you are better than you are.
> 
> FavoUrite fast food?

Click to collapse



They're all really bad.

Should it be illegal to advertise unhealthy food?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 17, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> They're all really bad.
> 
> Should it be illegal to advertise unhealthy food?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Nah, people should have self control

How often do you have take aways? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## feartheanonymity (Apr 18, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Nah, people should have self control
> 
> How often do you have take aways?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



About once a week

Who's excited for Game of Thrones season 6?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 19, 2016)

feartheanonymity said:


> About once a week
> 
> Who's excited for Game of Thrones season 6?

Click to collapse



I assume feartheanonymity is.

Orange or Apple juice?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Apr 19, 2016)

Orange juice

Orange or grape juice ?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 19, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Orange juice
> 
> Orange or grape juice ?

Click to collapse



Orange 
Grape juice or sweet wine?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Grape juice 

Why did the thread suddenly die ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 24, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Grape juice
> 
> Why did the thread suddenly die ?

Click to collapse



I blame both of us and nobody else 

Will you promise to do better (with my help)? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamboss (Apr 24, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> I blame both of us and nobody else
> 
> Will you promise to do better (with my help)?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Promises can be broken.

Chocolate or vanilla milk?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 24, 2016)

jamboss said:


> Promises can be broken.
> 
> Chocolate or vanilla milk?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Chocolate, or even better, choc mint 

Same 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamboss (Apr 24, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Chocolate, or even better, choc mint
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Vanilla! choc mint is an unholy union.

You prepared for winter?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 24, 2016)

jamboss said:


> Vanilla! choc mint is an unholy union.

Click to collapse



Choc mint is godly, thank you very much! 



> You prepared for winter?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I guess, but I wish summer could last longer 

Same 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 24, 2016)

jamboss said:


> Vanilla! choc mint is an unholy union.
> 
> You prepared for winter?

Click to collapse



Try cadbury choc mint powder, you'll probably change your mind



Jesse72 said:


> Choc mint is godly, thank you very much!
> 
> You prepared for winter?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, be happy that it lasted so long. When was the last time it lasted to April?

I'm not prepared, but living in urban Melbourne with no snow , there's not much to prepare

What else goes with chocolate milk?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs


----------



## Domdo (Apr 25, 2016)

fruits, such as banana 
pasta with rapini or chocolate ice cream?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 25, 2016)

Domdo said:


> fruits, such as banana
> pasta with rapini or chocolate ice cream?

Click to collapse



No idea what rapini is, so I'll go chocolate ice cream (with mint) 

Is choc mint an aussie thing? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## Domdo (Apr 25, 2016)

Rapini is an Italian vegetables 
Chocolate with mint is australian?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 25, 2016)

Domdo said:


> Rapini is an Italian vegetables
> Where chocolate with mint sells?

Click to collapse



In my experience, everywhere in Australia. Dunno where in other parts of the world, but it isn't hard to make the combination itself. 

Just buy some icing sugar and mint essence, to make some mint icing, and spread it on a block of chocolate. To make mint icing, just get half a cup of icing sugar, and add a few drips of mint essence, maybe 3-4, and a teaspoon of water. Mix together, and and more of any ingredient to make it into the preferred consistency/flavour. Takes literally 30sec

Do you like cooking? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 25, 2016)

Domdo said:


> fruits, such as banana
> pasta with rapini or chocolate ice cream?

Click to collapse




Domdo said:


> Rapini is an Italian vegetables
> Chocolate with mint is australian?

Click to collapse



Sounds like rapini and chocolate ice cream are very similar : sarcasm:
But it sounds good



Jesse72 said:


> In my experience, everywhere in Australia. Dunno where in other parts of the world, but it isn't hard to make the combination itself.
> 
> Just buy some icing sugar and mint essence, to make some mint icing, and spread it on a block of chocolate. To make mint icing, just get half a cup of icing sugar, and add a few drips of mint essence, maybe 3-4, and a teaspoon of water. Mix together, and and more of any ingredient to make it into the preferred consistency/flavour. Takes literally 30sec
> 
> Do you like cooking?

Click to collapse



Yes, though I barely cook and I wouldn't say I'm good at it. The problem is that I take waaaay too long to make something simple, si I just don't have the time or patience usually.

Do Italians eat anything other than pasta and pizza?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs


----------



## rbeavers (Apr 27, 2016)

Yes,

But what?

Sent from my SM-G935F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## USBhost (Apr 27, 2016)

rbeavers said:


> Yes,
> 
> But what?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



But yes!

Is that?


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 27, 2016)

USBhost said:


> But yes!
> 
> Is that?

Click to collapse



Sure mate! 

Do you travel much?


----------



## frank_ribery (Apr 27, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Sure mate!
> 
> Do you travel much?

Click to collapse



Not much but occasionally.

What do you do on weekends?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 27, 2016)

frank_ribery said:


> Not much but occasionally.
> 
> What do you do on weekends?

Click to collapse



On Saturdays I celebrate Shabbos (Sabbath) and on Sundays I have classes all day.

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Apr 28, 2016)

Twiddle thumbs

Same

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## frank_ribery (Apr 28, 2016)

I sleep a lot and spend time with my wife .

Do you have any interest in joining the army? if yes then which rank do you like to be at ?


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 28, 2016)

frank_ribery said:


> I sleep a lot and spend time with my wife .
> 
> Do you have any interest in joining the army? if yes then which rank do you like to be at ?

Click to collapse



Nope, but I respect those that do, as long as I support their country?

Do you know anyone who's fought in a war? 


Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Apr 28, 2016)

Yes .

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 28, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Yes .
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Yep, both WW2 and Vietnam, relatives and people I play sport with 

Do you like rain? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## frank_ribery (Apr 30, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Sure mate!
> 
> Do you travel much?

Click to collapse





Jesse72 said:


> Yep, both WW2 and Vietnam, relatives and people I play sport with
> 
> Do you like rain?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Jesse72 (Apr 30, 2016)

frank_ribery said:


> Jesse72 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, both WW2 and Vietnam, relatives and people I play sport with
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## karandpr (Apr 30, 2016)

frank_ribery said:


> Jesse72 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, both WW2 and Vietnam, relatives and people I play sport with
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## tzzeri (Apr 30, 2016)

karandpr said:


> frank_ribery said:
> 
> 
> > They do intrigue me...I might investigate till reasonable time. Though I might be chicken to try those out at around 3 am...
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Aenadon (Apr 30, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> karandpr said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. Is that like when you wake up and can't move?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## karandpr (Apr 30, 2016)

GreyLDroid said:


> tzzeri said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, this is exactly what it is and because of this I am afraid to try lucid dreaming...
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ShadowLea (May 1, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Do you remember your last dream ?

Click to collapse



I always remember my dreams. The majority of them revolve around whatever I've been watching/reading/playing the day before.

Most of them are _weird. _

As such, my last one involved a very strange Grimm/Mass Effect 3 crossover. 

Would you rather give up coffee or the internet? (permanently)


----------



## USBhost (May 1, 2016)

ShadowLea said:


> I always remember my dreams. The majority of them revolve around whatever I've been watching/reading/playing the day before.
> 
> Most of them are _weird. _
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A no-brainer coffee because I don't drink it haha


Same


----------



## Jesse72 (May 1, 2016)

USBhost said:


> A no-brainer coffee because I don't drink it haha
> 
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Give up coffee. There's always energy drinks, but no Internet replacement 

Same 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (May 1, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Give up coffee. There's always energy drinks, but no Internet replacement
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Coffee, I don't drink it that often

Same

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 1, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Coffee, I don't drink it that often
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Coffee, I also don't drink it often. Sadly soda and energy drinks have made it a lot easier to get caffeine 

Do you own a nexus device? 

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## Jesse72 (May 1, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Coffee, I also don't drink it often. Sadly soda and energy drinks have made it a lot easier to get caffeine
> 
> Do you own a nexus device?
> 
> Sent from my Note 8

Click to collapse



No, I can't afford a phone that expensive. If I had the money, I would be highly tempted by the 6p

Same 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 2, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> No, I can't afford a phone that expensive. If I had the money, I would be highly tempted by the 6p
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Two, the Nexus 5 and Nexus 6 

Do you  or have you owned any tablets? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## bilal_liberty (May 2, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Two, the Nexus 5 and Nexus 6
> 
> Do you  or have you owned any tablets?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



never had tablet.

htc 10 or samsung s7 edge


----------



## Jesse72 (May 2, 2016)

bilal_liberty said:


> never had tablet.
> 
> htc 10 or samsung s7 edge

Click to collapse



Samsung on hardware, but I love root, so I would probably have to go for the HTC. 

Same

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (May 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Samsung on hardware, but I love root, so I would probably have to go for the HTC.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Probably the s7 because of the hardware. For software, I've always liked HTC more, but Samsung seems to have improved quite tremendously, although I haven't used an HTC or Samsung lately.

Capitalism or communism?

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs


----------



## hnz101 (May 3, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Probably the s7 because of the hardware. For software, I've always liked HTC more, but Samsung seems to have improved quite tremendously, although I haven't used an HTC or Samsung lately.
> 
> Capitalism or communism?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Something between would be nice. A market dominated from a few very big corporations without any governmental oversight is as bad as communism where some lazy "politicians" make the rules. I like the idea of a "social market economy" like we have in Germany. But in reality this also doesn't work out like it is supposed to be. 

Should there be more press about how bad Samsung treats the open source community with their documentation delays etc.?


----------



## Jesse72 (May 3, 2016)

extrem101 said:


> Something between would be nice. A market dominated from a few very big corporations without any governmental oversight is as bad as communism where some lazy "politicians" make the rules. I like the idea of a "social market economy" like we have in Germany. But in reality this also doesn't work out like it is supposed to be.
> 
> Should there be more press about how bad Samsung treats the open source community with their documentation delays etc.?

Click to collapse



Honestly, I just wish there was more good press on anything. Too much bad press drowns out happiness. 

Do you prefer information, or a more 'ignorance is bliss' approach to bad news that doesn't directly affect you? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (May 4, 2016)

More of ignorance is a bliss. Most "bad news"  are FUD smut.

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheese014 (May 6, 2016)

The guy before me didn't ask a question, so I'll just go ahead and ask one.

Why do people say "Boy he needs some milk"?


----------



## USBhost (May 6, 2016)

karandpr said:


> More of ignorance is a bliss. Most "bad news"  are FUD smut.
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



... I...



Cheese014 said:


> The guy before me didn't ask a question, so I'll just go ahead and ask one.
> 
> Why do people say "Boy he needs some milk"?

Click to collapse



Because he's thirsty!

I'm continuing the same question


----------



## karandpr (May 6, 2016)

USBhost said:


> ... I...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They own a dairy ...

Did @USBhost change his avatar after I changed mine to Maiza ?


----------



## USBhost (May 6, 2016)

karandpr said:


> They own a dairy ...
> 
> Did @USBhost change his avatar after I changed mine to Maiza ?

Click to collapse



Did I? No...

Love the new avatar!


You you like it?


----------



## karandpr (May 7, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Did I? No...
> 
> Love the new avatar!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep , It is awesome. 

Should we start our own mafia ?


----------



## USBhost (May 7, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Yep , It is awesome.
> 
> Should we start our own mafia ?

Click to collapse



Yes!

Called "The Daily days"?


----------



## karandpr (May 7, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Yes!
> 
> Called "The Daily days"?

Click to collapse



Exactly ...

Who will be Gustav ?


----------



## USBhost (May 8, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Exactly ...
> 
> Who will be Gustav ?

Click to collapse



You!

Who would be the girl


----------



## tzzeri (May 8, 2016)

USBhost said:


> You!
> 
> Who would be the girl

Click to collapse



Dunno, I'm not taking part in any Mafia. 

What's the most famous Mafia

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (May 8, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Dunno, I'm not taking part in any Mafia.
> 
> What's the most famous Mafia
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



The Martillo Family (atleast in baccano...)

Same


----------



## frank_ribery (May 10, 2016)

Zantiszar said:


> Well its not common knowledge that  typos were invented by pirates and when youll be saying argh you really say hey you matey
> 
> Is this thread real and are we real and why am I communicating with you in the abandoned mine?
> 
> Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)

Click to collapse



Because you were on the forum and didnt find anything else interesting over here.

Which hair color do you prefer ?


----------



## rbeavers (May 10, 2016)

Blond

How smart is she?

Sent from my SM-G920V using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (May 10, 2016)

rbeavers said:


> Blond
> 
> How smart is she?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Probably not very

Favourite puzzle game? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (May 12, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Probably not very
> 
> Favourite puzzle game?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



"Myst"

most hated food?


----------



## Jesse72 (May 12, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> "Myst"
> 
> most hated food?

Click to collapse



Pumpkin or zucchini 

Same

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (May 13, 2016)

Bitter gourd...

Giant Iizard or spider ?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (May 13, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Bitter gourd...
> 
> Giant Iizard or spider ?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Chose lizard 
Because they look cute 
I used to have a snake and there cure also!


Do you like snakes?


----------



## Jesse72 (May 14, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Chose lizard
> Because they look cute
> I used to have a snake and there cure also!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They control vermin, so yeah. 

Same

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (May 14, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> They control vermin, so yeah.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I like the non poisonous ones. ...or those who don't like eating me....

Do you like sloths ?


----------



## gezafisch (May 15, 2016)

karandpr said:


> I like the non poisonous ones. ...or those who don't like eating me....
> 
> Do you like sloths ?

Click to collapse



I guess, though I've never actually seen one outside of a picture.

Do you like John Denver's music?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (May 15, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> I guess, though I've never actually seen one outside of a picture.
> 
> Do you like John Denver's music?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Never heard the name

Favourite genre of music? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsagarj (May 16, 2016)

Alternative rock

Whats the craziest thing you've ever done?

Sent from my XT1052 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (May 16, 2016)

Joined XDA ...

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (May 16, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Joined XDA ...
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Hmm, recently probably taking my pushbike down a bumpy track with lots of loose rock, travelling at least 30kph. One false move and you've got at least some serious gravel rash, possibly a broken bone. 
Much more dangerous than it sounds in text, but ultimately quite fun.

Got way more I could also list, that was the first thing that came to mind. 

Same 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## niral.naik (May 17, 2016)

Who is girlfriend of Android OS?


----------



## krasCGQ (May 18, 2016)

niral.naik said:


> Who is girlfriend of Android OS?

Click to collapse



Linux Kernel, because Android couldn't be able to live without it.

What is the craziest thing ever you've done with your phone(s)?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Aenadon (May 18, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> Linux Kernel, because Android couldn't be able to live without it.
> 
> What is the craziest thing ever you've done with your phone(s)?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Root and unlock bootloader while still in warranty

Same

Sent from my taoshan using XDA Labs


----------



## niral.naik (May 18, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> Linux Kernel, because Android couldn't be able to live without it.
> 
> What is the craziest thing ever you've done with your phone(s)?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I tried to do fu** my phone lg p500's kernal by adding USB otg feature on it.


----------



## googleygoggles (May 19, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> Linux Kernel, because Android couldn't be able to live without it.
> 
> What is the craziest thing ever you've done with your phone(s)?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Forcefully try to delete the entire System folder. The stuff in there isn't important.

Should politics exist on the internet?


----------



## karandpr (May 19, 2016)

googleygoggles said:


> Forcefully try to delete the entire System folder. The stuff in there isn't important.
> 
> Should politics exist on the internet?

Click to collapse



Nope. Nope .Nope

Do you support net neutrality ?


----------



## tzzeri (May 19, 2016)

googleygoggles said:


> Forcefully try to delete the entire System folder. The stuff in there isn't important.
> 
> Should politics exist on the internet?

Click to collapse



Depends. Only right winged politics. We don't need any left wing propaganda.



karandpr said:


> Nope. Nope .Nope
> 
> Do you support net neutrality ?

Click to collapse



Nope they should block harmful sites, scams, illegal sites etc.

Same 

Sent from my MotoG3 using XDA Labs


----------



## Jesse72 (May 19, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Depends. Only right winged politics. We don't need any left wing propaganda.
> 
> 
> Nope they should block harmful sites, scams, illegal sites etc.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. People should have free foam over something that has become a big part of the average persons life. Control over the Internet will just allow censorship, and that's the last thing we need. 

As for viruses, people need to take responsibility for their actions. 

How much do you pay for Internet per month / what's your data cap? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 19, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Yes. People should have free foam over something that has become a big part of the average persons life. Control over the Internet will just allow censorship, and that's the last thing we need.
> 
> As for viruses, people need to take responsibility for their actions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



$45 USD. No data cap 

Same 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## karandpr (May 19, 2016)

around 10$ , no data cap

Same


----------



## tzzeri (May 19, 2016)

karandpr said:


> around 10$ , no data cap
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



$20aud, 1.5gb


----------



## Jesse72 (May 19, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> $20aud, 1.5gb

Click to collapse



$85aud including landline, 100gb cap
I'm so jealous of you non aussies

What was breakfast? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 20, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> $85aud including landline, 100gb cap
> I'm so jealous of you non aussies
> 
> What was breakfast?
> ...

Click to collapse



Not a thing

Wow 100gb data cap? We use on average 300gb a month, at our peak we've used over 9gb in a day

Favorite TV show? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## karandpr (May 20, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Not a thing
> 
> Wow 100gb data cap? We use on average 300gb a month, at our peak we've used over 9gb in a day
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did enjoy Legends of Tomorrow

Same


----------



## USBhost (May 20, 2016)

karandpr said:


> I did enjoy Legends of Tomorrow
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I think I will!

Same


----------



## krasCGQ (May 21, 2016)

I think I never have a favorite TV show, as I sometimes watch it from the middle and drop it before the show ends.

Loop mode on.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (May 22, 2016)

Already answered. But I will answer with an anime. Joker Game this season. Because it's practically one of kind anime. Noir , spy thriller, and intelligent. It's a seinan anime which means it's meant for mature audience and avoids all the generic anime tropes. 

Which phone should I buy next ?


----------



## Jesse72 (May 23, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Already answered. But I will answer with an anime. Joker Game this season. Because it's practically one of kind anime. Noir , spy thriller, and intelligent. It's a seinan anime which means it's meant for mature audience and avoids all the generic anime tropes.
> 
> Which phone should I buy next ?

Click to collapse



Samsung galaxy s3

How ripe do you like your bananas? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (May 23, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Samsung galaxy s3
> 
> How do you like your bananas?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



With spider eggs! Those are the best!

Have you heard the story?


----------



## karandpr (May 23, 2016)

I might have. But @Jesse72 is  practically spider lord of XDA....

Will we see pics of Jesse with Koalas and Spiders ?


----------



## Jesse72 (May 23, 2016)

karandpr said:


> I might have. But @Jesse72 is  practically spider lord of XDA....
> 
> Will we see pics of Jesse with Koalas and Spiders ?

Click to collapse



Not today, I don't feel well so couldn't be bothered. 

Favourite animal? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (May 23, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Not today, I don't feel well so couldn't be bothered.
> 
> Favourite animal?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Take care man ... I like Lesser Pandas 

Same ...


----------



## gezafisch (May 23, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Take care man ... I like Lesser Pandas
> 
> Same ...

Click to collapse



Dogs

Most time spent on a computer?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Jesse72 (May 23, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Dogs
> 
> Most time spent on a computer?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Coupla hours, probably when setting up a Ubuntu virtual machine

Same

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (May 23, 2016)

prolly 6 hrs

What r u doing right now?


----------



## Jesse72 (May 24, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> prolly 6 hrs
> 
> What r u doing right now?

Click to collapse



Eating canned spaghetti. Got an interview at Maccas in an hour

Same

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## TechGuyAnthony (May 24, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Yes. People should have free foam over something that has become a big part of the average persons life. Control over the Internet will just allow censorship, and that's the last thing we need.
> 
> As for viruses, people need to take responsibility for their actions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



$30 CAD, no data cap

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 AM ----------




gezafisch said:


> Dogs
> 
> Most time spent on a computer?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



12 Hours. Windows a b**** sometimes man.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ----------




Jesse72 said:


> Eating canned spaghetti. Got an interview at Maccas in an hour
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Canned spaghetti is a very nice way to prepare for an interview... [emoji23] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------




TechGuyAnthony said:


> $30 CAD, no data cap
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA-Developers mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Most money spent into building a single computer?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## tzzeri (May 24, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Eating canned spaghetti. Got an interview at Maccas in an hour
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Good luck in fattening our nation. And it'd probably be better to prepare by eating a burger rather than spaghetti. I've never eaten there, nor intend to eat there. (And no one else understand Aussie slang, they probably have no idea what maccas is)



TechGuyAnthony said:


> $30 CAD, no data cap
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA-Developers mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've never built a computer. I don't have a need for my own computer, as I have a phone and a family computer which I barely use. If the need ever arises, I'll probably get remix os.

What's your thoughts on remix os?


----------



## karandpr (May 24, 2016)

Android on desktop in any form makes me cringe. Keep the droids on phone and dows ,tuxs and macs on desktop . 

Same


----------



## tzzeri (May 24, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Android on desktop in any form makes me cringe. Keep the droids on phone and dows ,tuxs and macs on desktop .
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Truth is, I've only ever used windows and Ubuntu and a really really really old Mac. I don't like Ubuntu, the macs os was horrible back then. Windows is good, though a bit too convoluted. I like Android's simplicity, where is much easier to find settings, fix issues, uninstall applications etc.
Android optimised for a PC, like remix, seems perfect for me. And eventually, maybe we'll see apps made specifically for Android computers, so you're using an amazing os with applications built for a desktop.

Same


----------



## karandpr (May 24, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Truth is, I've only ever used windows and Ubuntu and a really really really old Mac. I don't like Ubuntu, the macs os was horrible back then. Windows is good, though a bit too convoluted. I like Android's simplicity, where is much easier to find settings, fix issues, uninstall applications etc.
> Android optimised for a PC, like remix, seems perfect for me. And eventually, maybe we'll see apps made specifically for Android computers, so you're using an amazing os with applications built for a desktop.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



There are far superior OS available for x86 . Like Linux Mint for usability. Windows is really good. It all down to driver support and usability. Remix OS will have limited Android apps and it won't utilize all that x86 has to offer. 
Android is good for phones ,Chrome is good as browser . But both are awful as desktop OS.
You should try elementary ,linux mint or SolusOS .

Same


----------



## krasCGQ (May 24, 2016)

It could be the best Android-x86 based distro ever. But, I'm pretty sure that it couldn't beat Android on smartphones. I would prefer instead the latest Windows/Ubuntu-based distro on all my PCs, with the current configurations are Windows 10 Home Insider Preview on my Notebook and Xubuntu on my build machine. These combinations are already great.

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Jesse72 (May 24, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> It could be the best Android-x86 based distro ever. But, I'm pretty sure that it couldn't beat Android on smartphones. I would prefer instead the latest Windows/Ubuntu-based distro on all my PCs, with the current configurations are Windows 10 Home Insider Preview on my Notebook and Xubuntu on my build machine. These combinations are already great.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Look, I lost track of the question ages ago, but I agree, android is best suited to mobile devices. And this is after trying phoenix OS (similar to remix), and Android x86. I do quite like Windows 8.1 and Ubuntu for PC, I even prefer 8.1 to 10 *gasp*

Favourite Linux desktop? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (May 25, 2016)

Linux Mint FTW ...

Same


----------



## krasCGQ (May 25, 2016)

Xubuntu, want to switch to Linux Mint but I don't want to mess up everything...

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 25, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> Xubuntu, want to switch to Linux Mint but I don't want to mess up everything...
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



It's a toss up between Ubuntu and Mint 

If you have a Nexus or OPO would you run Kali Linux on the device? Or even if you don't would you run Linux on it? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## karandpr (May 25, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> It's a toss up between Ubuntu and Mint
> 
> If you have a Nexus or OPO would you run Kali Linux on the device? Or even if you don't would you run Linux on it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Interesting. Sadly Kali linux is a pentest distro and the WiFi drivers on any Device are not upto the mark. You can run it for the "nerd" cred but it's pretty pointless. It's better to run Kali using a Lappy with Good wifi Card. 
Linux already runs on android . As far as chroot is concerned like  debian or ubuntu ,I can run it but sadly again I don't see the point. Android has superior apps and UI compared to Linux Distros as far as phone space is concerned. 
Running a chroot on tablet might be interesting though.

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (May 25, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Interesting. Sadly Kali linux is a pentest distro and the WiFi drivers on any Device are not upto the mark. You can run it for the "nerd" cred but it's pretty pointless. It's better to run Kali using a Lappy with Good wifi Card.
> Linux already runs on android . As far as chroot is concerned like  debian or ubuntu ,I can run it but sadly again I don't see the point. Android has superior apps and UI compared to Linux Distros as far as phone space is concerned.
> Running a chroot on tablet might be interesting though.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I've run debian, Ubuntu and kali on various androids. Never kept it on my main phone as I've never had more than an 8gb phone. Debian noroot was the most user friendly as it was optimised for Android use, but I've also used Linux deploy for kali and Ubuntu, as well as running a Ubuntu desktop rom on my nexus 7.

I've been seriously tempted to get a 16gb+ android stick computer, a 10 inchish hdmi screen, and a wireless keyboard and mouse, and create the ultimate cheap portable computer, possibly get a battery pack and case it properly. Keep android, and add a Linux distro, make a great tool/toy. Gives it that 'I made it myself feeling' too. 

Getting distracted, I think Linux on Android is great! 

Same 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## krasCGQ (May 25, 2016)

Actually it's ported to ZenFone 2, too. If a specific custom kernel isn't required, I'll give it a try. But, I think I would stay on Android instead because I don't want to install back the whole ROM and doing factory reset again unless I'm changing ROM.

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Jesse72 (May 25, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> Actually it's ported to ZenFone 2, too. If a specific custom kernel isn't required, I'll give it a try. But, I think I would stay on Android instead because I don't want to install back the whole ROM and doing factory reset again unless I'm changing ROM.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I've always been interested in the zenfone 2,because it's x86, and has a decent dev community. Running full x86 Linux on it, or even windows just brings so much potential, it's almost like the ultimate version of Microsoft's continuum. 

Are you interested in the zenfone 2 because of its potential and community? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (May 26, 2016)

I will wait for Zenphone 3 and see if Intel survives. I am always interested in Zenphones due to Intel and x86. Sadly Google treats x86 as second class citizens.

Powerful x86 SoC or Well supported ARM SoC ?


----------



## Revontheus (May 26, 2016)

karandpr said:


> I will wait for Zenphone 3 and see if Intel survives. I am always interested in Zenphones due to Intel and x86. Sadly Google treats x86 as second class citizens.
> 
> Powerful x86 SoC or Well supported ARM SoC ?

Click to collapse



MSM8974AC ( Snapdragon 801 ) 

Does Marshmallow have better battery saving features than LP?


----------



## Pleytos (May 26, 2016)

Revontheus said:


> Does Marshmallow have better battery saving features than LP?

Click to collapse



Yes, But just a little bit. My Nexus 5 seems to last a bit longer.

How long did it take before you could build a custom rom?


----------



## Ancient Drive (May 26, 2016)

Pleytos said:


> Yes, But just a little bit. My Nexus 5 seems to last a bit longer.
> 
> How long did it take before you could build a custom rom?

Click to collapse



about a year.

can we spell creativity however we want??


----------



## USBhost (May 26, 2016)

Ancient Drive said:


> about a year.
> 
> can we spell creativity however we want??

Click to collapse



Yes!

Is Kirito always right?


----------



## Jesse72 (May 26, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Yes!
> 
> Is Kirito always right?

Click to collapse



That sounds like an anime question for karandpr 

Where would you like to go for your next holiday? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## krasCGQ (May 27, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Yes!
> 
> Is Kirito always right?

Click to collapse



Maybe yes, maybe no, according to what anime he featured in.



Jesse72 said:


> That sounds like an anime question for karandpr
> 
> Where would you like to go for your next holiday?

Click to collapse



>> I would consider this question also like an anime question. As I'm also an anime fan 

Maybe only to the southern part of Sulawesi Island lol. Have no idea where I would like to go.

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## tzzeri (May 28, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> Maybe yes, maybe no, according to what anime he featured in.
> 
> >> I would consider this question also like an anime question. As I'm also an anime fan
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not a holidaying type of person. But maybe I'll go visit my rellies in Sydney next.

Same


----------



## niral.naik (May 28, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> $20aud, 1.5gb

Click to collapse



3$ unlimited 2g


----------



## tzzeri (May 28, 2016)

niral.naik said:


> 3$ unlimited 2g

Click to collapse



2g is just as good as nothing. 

Same (whatever the question is)


----------



## Jesse72 (May 29, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> 2g is just as good as nothing.
> 
> Same (whatever the question is)

Click to collapse



2G sucks! Especially since telstra shut it off....... 

How much chocolate is too much? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 29, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> 2G sucks! Especially since telstra shut it off.......
> 
> How much chocolate is too much?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'd say until you throw up. 2g is as slow as dial up if not slower

Thunderstorms or just rain? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## krasCGQ (May 29, 2016)

Rain. I hate thunderstorms.

What is/are your current favorite game(s)?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 29, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> Rain. I hate thunderstorms.
> 
> What is/are your current favorite game(s)?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Quantum Break on Xbox one, although I have the new doom and I should at some point play it 

You hate thunderstorms? 


Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Jesse72 (May 29, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Quantum Break on Xbox one, although I have the new doom and I should at some point play it
> 
> You hate thunderstorms?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No way! They are pretty cool

Same

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 30, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> No way! They are pretty cool
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Love thunderstorms myself. Best one I've ever seen was last year down in North Carolina 

Do you think for every tree we cut down we should plant more trees? Like for instance for every one we cut down we should plant two more 

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## gezafisch (May 30, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Love thunderstorms myself. Best one I've ever seen was last year down in North Carolina
> 
> Do you think for every tree we cut down we should plant more trees? Like for instance for every one we cut down we should plant two more
> 
> Sent from my Note 8

Click to collapse



Idk. Probably a good idea for a continued wood source.

Do you mountain bike?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 30, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Idk. Probably a good idea for a continued wood source.
> 
> Do you mountain bike?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I used to, I should get back into it 

What is your favorite time of the day? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## karandpr (May 30, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> I used to, I should get back into it
> 
> What is your favorite time of the day?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Evening 

Same


----------



## krasCGQ (May 30, 2016)

Saturday night, where the peace and freedom begin.

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Jesse72 (May 30, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> Saturday night, where the peace and freedom begin.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Depends what on the location

Would you ever try skydiving? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (May 30, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Depends what on the location
> 
> Would you ever try skydiving?

Click to collapse



Possibly, but probably not. But I can sometimes see people skydiving by the beach from my former school, probably several km away.

Same


----------



## gezafisch (May 30, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Possibly, but probably not. But I can sometimes see people skydiving by the beach from my former school, probably several km away.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Maybe.

Does your native country celebrate Memorial Day?


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 30, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Maybe.
> 
> Does your native country celebrate Memorial Day?

Click to collapse



Yes we sure do

Do you enjoy watching racing? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Jesse72 (May 30, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Yes we sure do
> 
> Do you enjoy watching racing?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Depends on the racing. My favourite is V8 supercars 

Same 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (May 31, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Depends on the racing. My favourite is V8 supercars
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not really. 

Favorite secular (non-religious) holiday?


----------



## karandpr (May 31, 2016)

Sunday 

Same

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 31, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Sunday
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



A day I don't have to work but get paid for it 

Favorite time of the year besides holidays? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## tzzeri (May 31, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> A day I don't have to work but get paid for it
> 
> FavoUrite time of the year besides holidays?

Click to collapse



Spring. 

Same


----------



## gezafisch (May 31, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Spring.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Winter

Do you like pulled pork?

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## karandpr (May 31, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Spring.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Autumn 

Same


----------



## Aenadon (May 31, 2016)

gezafisch said:


> Winter
> 
> Do you like pulled pork?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Never tried



karandpr said:


> Autumn
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Summer and Snow-Winter
Have you ever experienced extreme temperatures? (> 40°C or < -20°C)

Sent from my taoshan using XDA Labs


----------



## tzzeri (May 31, 2016)

Aenadon said:


> Never tried
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Every year I experience higher than 40C. The highest I've experienced is 46.4?*°C (115.5?*°F) on 7 February 2009, which was known as black Saturday do to Australia's worst bushfires ever then.

I've never experienced less than minus a few degrees, which is only when I go to the high mountains or when I once went to new York in the winter (though it only got really cold after I left ny).

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (May 31, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Every year I experience higher than 40C. The highest I've experienced is 46.4?*°C (115.5?*°F) on 7 February 2009, which was known as black Saturday do to Australia's worst bushfires ever then.
> 
> I've never experienced less than minus a few degrees, which is only when I go to the high mountains or when I once went to new York in the winter (though it only got really cold after I left ny).
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Same experience here. Gets over 40 every summer, but I've only gone down to just below zero, and that's just on really cold winter mornings. 

I still remember the black Saturday fires, they went through the other side of the town I live in. Had another bushfire come past 5 years after that, was about 1km from our property. Isn't as well known due to the lack of deaths though

Same

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 1, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Same experience here. Gets over 40 every summer, but I've only gone down to just below zero, and that's just on really cold winter mornings.
> 
> I still remember the black Saturday fires, they went through the other side of the town I live in. Had another bushfire come past 5 years after that, was about 1km from our property. Isn't as well known due to the lack of deaths though
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think ive experienced -30 Fahrenheit and up to 100 F.

Is Moto better after Lenovo bought them?


----------



## krasCGQ (Jun 1, 2016)

I think no, because Lenovo could ruin the original Moto.

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 1, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Same experience here. Gets over 40 every summer, but I've only gone down to just below zero, and that's just on really cold winter mornings.
> 
> I still remember the black Saturday fires, they went through the other side of the town I live in. Had another bushfire come past 5 years after that, was about 1km from our property. Isn't as well known due to the lack of deaths though
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Did you evacuate? Nearly every year there's fires, though with black Friday the smoke and ashes blew all the way to Melbourne. I don't remember it ever getting below zero in Melbourne though. But we're quite low down in altitude I think.



krasCGQ said:


> I think no, because Lenovo could ruin the original Moto.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



It's fine. I'm using the Moto g3, which is lenovo, and the g4 looks good. As long as they're making good products, I don't care who owns it. 

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 1, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Did you evacuate? Nearly every year there's fires, though with black Friday the smoke and ashes blew all the way to Melbourne. I don't remember it ever getting below zero in Melbourne though. But we're quite low down in altitude I think.

Click to collapse



Didn't evacuate we're well set up. Got a fire truck and everything




> It's fine. I'm using the Moto g3, which is lenovo, and the g4 looks good. As long as they're making good products, I don't care who owns it.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



No idea. Remains to be seen

Best looking android launcher? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## krasCGQ (Jun 1, 2016)

LINE Launcher and Homee Launcher. But, both of them are RAM-eating launchers.

Smart Launcher is the best of simplicity and good-looking one.

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 1, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> LINE Launcher and Homee Launcher. But, both of them are RAM-eating launchers.
> 
> Smart Launcher is the best of simplicity and good-looking one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like some stuff on themer, but I also think windows phone is the best looking operating system, so windows phone launchers are also on my list

Same

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jun 2, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> I like some stuff on themer, but I also think windows phone is the best looking operating system, so windows phone launchers are also on my list
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nova Launcher...

Best Theming Engine ?


----------



## krasCGQ (Jun 5, 2016)

CM Theme Engine

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Jun 5, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> CM Theme Engine
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Themer due to better cross device compatibility. 

Favorite Animal ?


----------



## willysusilo (Jun 5, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Themer due to better cross device compatibility.
> 
> Favorite Animal ?

Click to collapse



Hamster or cat? They are cute

Favourite country?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 5, 2016)

willysusilo said:


> Hamster or cat? They are cute
> 
> Favourite country?

Click to collapse



Where I live. Australia! 
Aussie aussie aussie 
Oi Oi Oi 

Same

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jun 9, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Where I live. Australia!
> Aussie aussie aussie
> Oi Oi Oi
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Antarctica sounds good...

Why did this thread go silent ?


----------



## USBhost (Jun 9, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Antarctica sounds good...
> 
> Why did this thread go silent ?

Click to collapse



Blame life! 

What's your avatar?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 9, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Blame life!
> 
> What's your avatar?

Click to collapse



Trafalgar D.  Law , Surgeon of Death , Captain of Heart Pirates in One Piece. He has a submarine and a ninja polar bear...

Do you want a ninja polar bear as a pet ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 9, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Trafalgar D.  Law , Surgeon of Death , Captain of Heart Pirates in One Piece. He has a submarine and a ninja polar bear...
> 
> Do you want a ninja polar bear as a pet ?

Click to collapse



Only if it was friendly 

How many pets do you have? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jun 10, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Only if it was friendly
> 
> How many pets do you have?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



None...

Do all koalas falling on Jesse's head qualify as his pets ?


----------



## krasCGQ (Jun 10, 2016)

karandpr said:


> None...
> 
> Do all koalas falling on Jesse's head qualify as his pets ?

Click to collapse



No. Maybe falling from the trees...

Any comments on the currently ongoing (all) Spring 2016 animes?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Jun 10, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> No. Maybe falling from the trees...
> 
> Any comments on the currently ongoing (all) Spring 2016 animes?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I am bit behind on Joker Game....because IRL...Though Sakamoto is awesome ...

Are you as cool as Sakamoto ?


----------



## krasCGQ (Jun 10, 2016)

karandpr said:


> I am bit behind on Joker Game....because IRL...Though Sakamoto is awesome ...
> 
> Are you as cool as Sakamoto ?

Click to collapse



No. He's far way to cool, when I haven't yet watched this.

Best place to be alone?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Jun 10, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> No. He's far way to cool, when I haven't yet watched this.
> 
> Best place to be alone?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Just stare at your phone. People will leave you alone.

Did you check the moto Z thing?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 12, 2016)

john359 said:


> Hi

Click to collapse



Hi? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jun 12, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Hi?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Bye

Sigh ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 12, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Bye
> 
> Sigh ?

Click to collapse



Yawn 

Sleep? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jun 12, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Yawn
> 
> Sleep?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Too early man....

Are you asleep ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 12, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Too early man....
> 
> Are you asleep ?

Click to collapse



I wish 

How early do you wake up? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jun 12, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> I wish
> 
> How early do you wake up?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Around 7am ...

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 12, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Around 7am ...
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



7:30 school mornings, way later on weekends

Favourite racing game? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jun 12, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> 7:30 school mornings, way later on weekends
> 
> Favourite racing game?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



NFS Most Wanted :2005 

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 12, 2016)

karandpr said:


> NFS Most Wanted :2005
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



CarX Drift Racing / CarX 2.0

Favourite movie? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 16, 2016)

Tianso said:


> Singham Returns
> 
> FavoUrite games?

Click to collapse



Everyone's favourite, flappy bird

Jokes:laugh:

Same


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 16, 2016)

Tianso said:


> Like
> 
> Love bird?

Click to collapse



Maybe

Are potentially sensitive questions allowed? If yes, did Jesse get his job at Macca's? (Just to explain, Australia is so progressive that we remove Donald from McDonald's to remove any association with Trump.)


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 16, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Maybe
> 
> Are potentially sensitive questions allowed? If yes, did Jesse get his job at Macca's? (Just to explain, Australia is so progressive that we remove Donald from McDonald's to remove any association with Trump.)

Click to collapse



Yes, no. I was a bit unwell when I went into the interview, so probably didn't sell myself the best I could've. 

Been applying flat out for whatever job I can get though, even scraping the bottom of the barrel by applying for places like Oliver's Real Food haha
( https://oliversrealfood.com.au ). If I apply enough, surely someone will take me. 

Your first job? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 16, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Yes, no. I was a bit unwell when I went into the interview, so probably didn't sell myself the best I could've.
> 
> Been applying flat out for whatever job I can get though, even scraping the bottom of the barrel by applying for places like Oliver's Real Food haha
> ( https://oliversrealfood.com.au ). If I apply enough, surely someone will take me.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing yet, full time studying.
Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 16, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Nothing.
> Same

Click to collapse



Nothing yet. Hopefully a job at one of the four supermarkets we'll have in town soon, got an IGA, Foodworks, and Coles currently, and an Aldi coming soon. But I'll take anything at this point for experience 

Your go to snack? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jun 19, 2016)

When hungry ,anything edible ....

Thoughts about One Plus 3 ?


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 19, 2016)

karandpr said:


> When hungry ,anything edible ....
> 
> Thoughts about One Plus 3 ?

Click to collapse



I don't like metal. I don't like the feel. I prefer plastic, and I don't get why so many people prefer metal and glass. Motorola does it good. (I'm only mentioning this because in the past their phones weren't metal.)
Also, as YouTuber mkbhd said, instead of making a camera bump, make a thicker phone with a bigger battery, especially as the oneplus 2 had more mAh.

On the good side, they didn't follow the pressure to use higher resolution, which is 99% of the time pointless as it drains the battery and most people don't really need the extra resolution unless they're using VR. It's also good that they switched to amoled and included NFC which every phone coming this year should include to help make the transition from cards to phone payments.

Same


----------



## karandpr (Jun 19, 2016)

No SD card slot...Moves on...

SD crad slot or removable battery ?


----------



## tzzeri (Jun 19, 2016)

karandpr said:


> No SD card slot...Moves on...
> 
> SD crad slot or removable battery ?

Click to collapse



I haven't had a removable battery in a long time, so I guess I just don't look for that in a phone. If it lasts long enough, I'm fine.

Sd, well, if the phone has enough built in storage, then I don't see the point of it for my personal usage.

Do you use your phone camera on a daily basis (face unlock not counted)?


----------



## krasCGQ (Jun 19, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> I haven't had a removable battery in a long time, so I guess I just don't look for that in a phone. If it lasts long enough, I'm fine.
> 
> Sd, well, if the phone has enough built in storage, then I don't see the point of it for my personal usage.
> 
> Do you use your phone camera on a daily basis (face unlock not counted)?

Click to collapse



No. My Z00AD's camera is so noisy when I captured a picture indoors. My i9500's camera is a bit better on the rear camera...
I only use it when I've something to be done or doing a selfie with my good friends lol.

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Jesse72 (Jun 20, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> No. My Z00AD's camera is so noisy when I captured a picture indoors. My i9500's camera is a bit better on the rear camera...
> I only use it when I've something to be done or doing a selfie with my good friends lol.
> 
> Same
> ...

Click to collapse



Never really thought about it. Probably at least every second day, either for taking niceish pics or just copies of notes

Favourite temperature? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## 101AjA101 (Jun 20, 2016)

Favourite temperature?  you means weather then its probably winter,
beside Favourite temperature i want to know why we always want those things which beyond our reache?


----------



## bg260 (Jun 20, 2016)

101AjA101 said:


> Favourite temperature?  you means weather then its probably winter,
> beside Favourite temperature i want to know why we always want those things which beyond our reache?

Click to collapse



Great question. I believe that we are limited. Limited by our own perception of the universe. I have been pondering this. The theory of the big bang is based on the universe bursting forth uniformally in all directions from a central point. From Earth the dispersion of Galaxies is equal in all directions. Does this not make us the center of the Universe? No. It is our perception. We see in all directions to the limit of our abilities, thus making us the center. I wise man once said finding the center of the Universe is simple, it lies at the tip of one's nose.

Sorry for the ramble. Seemed poignant.

Why do I torture myself with such thoughts? 

 Good luck with that one


----------



## Droidriven (Jun 20, 2016)

bg260 said:


> Great question. I believe that we are limited. Limited by our own perception of the universe. I have been pondering this. The theory of the big bang is based on the universe bursting forth uniformally in all directions from a central point. From Earth the dispersion of Galaxies is equal in all directions. Does this not make us the center of the Universe? No. It is our perception. We see in all directions to the limit of our abilities, thus making us the center. I wise man once said finding the center of the Universe is simple, it lies at the tip of one's nose.
> 
> Sorry for the ramble. Seemed poignant.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Big Bang Theory does not say that everything expanded from a central point. The Big Bang theory states that the "observable" universe rapidly expanded from the size it was to a considerably larger size in a very short time. 


It is not a theory of the expansion of the whole universe from an infinitesimal point, it is a theory of the rapid expansion of the universe that we can see and only the part we can see. It's a common misconception that the general public thinks big bang explains formation of the universe when it actually doesn't. 

I could go into much more detail but it would take way too long.


----------



## bg260 (Jun 21, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> It's a common misconception that the general public thinks big bang explains formation of the universe when it actually doesn't.
> 
> I could go into much more detail but it would take way too long.

Click to collapse



And 600 years ago, we thought the world was flat and that the sun orbited the earth. That's why it's called a theory. It's a guess based on the data available. However, I stand corrected. 
If need be.


----------



## karandpr (Jun 21, 2016)

The earth is flat according to theories too...

What if earth is actually an octahedron ?


----------



## groundslug (Jun 21, 2016)

karandpr said:


> The earth is flat according to theories too...
> 
> What if earth is actually an octahedron ?

Click to collapse



Then we could see much further along the flat surface than the couple of miles now possible along the curved surface. Lack of visibility due air quality would be the determining factor instead. Also, we would weigh more towards the center of the octahedron panels and less at the edge transitions to the adjacent panels. Not sure how we would have seas or lakes either.

Can Bob Dylan sing well? Yes or no? Listen to Nashville Skyline before answering. If yes, why didn't he sing like that on other albums?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 1, 2016)

No idea

Why did the thread go cold ?


----------



## USBhost (Jul 1, 2016)

karandpr said:


> No idea
> 
> Why did the thread go cold ?

Click to collapse



Busy watching anime
And working on my kernel!

How are you doing ?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 2, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Busy watching anime
> And working on my kernel!
> 
> How are you doing ?

Click to collapse



Okish ...

Do you know rain dance ?


----------



## USBhost (Jul 2, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Okish ...
> 
> Do you know rain dance ?

Click to collapse



Huh? Ahh no..

so what happened?
you want rain?


----------



## Darth (Jul 2, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Huh? Ahh no..
> 
> so what happened?
> you want rain?

Click to collapse



That's 2 questions.  Banned.  

Why you be like that?


----------



## USBhost (Jul 2, 2016)

Darth said:


> That's 2 questions.  Banned.
> 
> Why you be like that?

Click to collapse



2 questions that leads to an answer.

idk like what?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 3, 2016)

USBhost said:


> 2 questions that leads to an answer.
> 
> idk like what?

Click to collapse



like firo prochainezo

Did Jesse finally get abducted by kangaroos ?


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 3, 2016)

karandpr said:


> like firo prochainezo
> 
> Did Jesse finally get abducted by kangaroos ?

Click to collapse



No, but the dingos stole my baby.

What time is it?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 4, 2016)

karandpr said:


> like firo prochainezo
> 
> Did Jesse finally get abducted by kangaroos ?

Click to collapse



Lol. How exactly? They rarely let you get within 20 metres of them, at least with my limited experience. But if you get anywhere near a Bunyip, you're dead meat.



The Merovingian said:


> No, but the dingos stole my baby.
> 
> What time is it?

Click to collapse



Oh, that's scary! Hope you find him/her. Tourists need to be more careful. :laugh:

10:20pm Monday night. Now you're probably going to search that up to find out where I live  (which I've said before on this thread).

Why else would you be asking?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 4, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Lol. How exactly? They rarely let you get within 20 metres of them, at least with my limited experience. But if you get anywhere near a Bunyip, you're dead meat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He is newbie in this thread :laugh: ...

Why so many mods in this thread ?


----------



## USBhost (Jul 4, 2016)

karandpr said:


> He is newbie in this thread :laugh: ...
> 
> Why so many mods in this thread ?

Click to collapse



Their yanderes!!!! 

Who here enjoyed the fireworks?


----------



## krasCGQ (Jul 4, 2016)

I hate fireworks, you know.

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Jul 4, 2016)

Not in US ...But you guys enjoy...I do enjoy fireworks ...

Same


----------



## krasCGQ (Jul 4, 2016)

In addition:
At some locations in my country (like Aceh province), owning, producing, and selling fireworks and the similar are strictly prohibited and could lead anyone into prison and big fines. I often see the law encorcements confiscate fireworks from the national TV news here.

But hopefully, most of them are given warnings instead.

The reason: various.

What's the best holiday ever, for you?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## USBhost (Jul 4, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> In addition:
> At some locations in my country (like Aceh province), owning, producing, and selling fireworks and the similar are strictly prohibited and could lead anyone into prison and big fines. I often see the law encorcements confiscate fireworks from the national TV news here.
> 
> But hopefully, most of them are given warnings instead.
> ...

Click to collapse



Christmas

Same?


----------



## Mawesome (Jul 5, 2016)

Same.

Same?


----------



## krasCGQ (Jul 5, 2016)

Same, same, and same again :laugh:

Why the question is 'same'?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 5, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> Same, same, and same again :laugh:
> 
> Why the question is 'same'?

Click to collapse



It could be for multiple reasons.
A) He didn't have his own question to ask 
B) He liked the previous question
C) To follow the long standing tradition on this thread to put forth the previous question
D) Because he doesn't have time
E) He was too busy reading an article about Juno
F) Because I'm bored so he wanted to give me something to write about
G) He's an alien from another planet

Same


----------



## USBhost (Jul 5, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> It could be for multiple reasons.
> A) He didn't have his own question to ask
> B) He liked the previous question
> C) To follow the long standing tradition on this thread to put forth the previous question
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool!

Same


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 5, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Cool!
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Same 

Same


----------



## krasCGQ (Jul 5, 2016)

...

And, do you have any question then?
I don't know what should I say now because the question is 'same', 'same', and 'same' all over again... :silly:

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Jul 6, 2016)

I do have a question...

Where is Jesse ?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 6, 2016)

karandpr said:


> I do have a question...
> 
> Where is Jesse ?

Click to collapse



Idk. Maybe in Gippsland. Or maybe he got eaten by a Bunyip. Or maybe he has better things to do with his life.

Same


----------



## karandpr (Jul 7, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Idk. Maybe in Gippsland. Or maybe he got eaten by a Bunyip. Or maybe he has better things to do with his life.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



My dibs are on Bunyip ...

Do you have pics of Bunyip?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 9, 2016)

karandpr said:


> I do have a question...
> 
> Where is Jesse ?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Was at the tip of Australia, where there's no reception. Flew back 2 days ago, and got my P plates yesterday


karandpr said:


> My dibs are on Bunyip ...
> 
> Do you have pics of Bunyip?

Click to collapse



No, they're very sneaky, and hard enough to see let alone photograph 

D'yas miss me? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jul 9, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Was at the tip of Australia, where there's no reception. Flew back 2 days ago, and got my P plates yesterday
> 
> No, they're very sneaky, and hard enough to see let alone photograph
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I miss everyone in this thread. Since we have found back Jesse ,lets try to call some other member.

Where is @ShapesBlue ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jul 9, 2016)

karandpr said:


> I miss everyone in this thread. Since we have found back Jesse ,lets try to call some other member.
> 
> Where is @ShapesBlue ?

Click to collapse



Funny you ask that. I was just checking on this thread, good timing

How has everyone been? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 9, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Funny you ask that. I was just checking on this thread, good timing
> 
> How has everyone been?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Excellent, thanks. Great weather, went for a nice bike ride, had a nice drink today. Really enjoyed myself. Plus, I was just on holiday 2 days ago, and recently turned 18 and got my driving licence. 

Back to school Monday though, so I'll be less happy in a couple of days lol

Same

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 9, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Excellent, thanks. Great weather, went for a nice bike ride, had a nice drink today. Really enjoyed myself. Plus, I was just on holiday 2 days ago, and recently turned 18 and got my driving licence.
> 
> Back to school Monday though, so I'll be less happy in a couple of days lol
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Traitor. You went to escape our freezing cold weather while your brethren back here suffered. :laugh:. At least it's improved a bit now.
Congrats on your p's, I've been 18 for quite a while already but still only have a few hours out of 120. 

To answer the question, I've been fine.
Same


----------



## Revontheus (Jul 10, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Traitor. You went to escape our freezing cold weather while your brethren back here suffered. :laugh:. At least it's improved a bit now.
> Congrats on your p's, I've been 18 for quite a while already but still only have a few hours out of 120.
> 
> To answer the question, I've been fine.
> Same

Click to collapse



Doing okay I guess?? Haha

What to do if girl bestfriend likes someone else :c


----------



## krasCGQ (Jul 10, 2016)

Revontheus said:


> Doing okay I guess?? Haha
> 
> What to do if girl bestfriend likes someone else :c

Click to collapse



It's okay, as long as she's still have time to contact me and maintain the bestfriendship.

Same :v

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Roflmaoh4x (Jul 10, 2016)

Since last user did not post question, here it is mine: 

What was first? Egg or Chicken?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 10, 2016)

Roflmaoh4x said:


> Since last user did not post question, here it is mine:
> 
> What was first? Egg or Chicken?

Click to collapse



Who cares, both are delicious 

Have you ridden a motorbike before? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## venom02 (Jul 10, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Who cares, both are delicious
> 
> Have you ridden a motorbike before?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



nevah, but I might someday

How can I flip an omelette?


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 11, 2016)

venom02 said:


> nevah, but I might someday
> 
> How can I flip an omelette?

Click to collapse



Use a nonstick pan, and swing it up as though you're trying to hit a ping pong ball up high into the air. Then make sure the floor is clean for when it lands 

Same


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 11, 2016)

turn the stove 360 deg around the omlette mid air. 

best font?


----------



## Aenadon (Jul 11, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> turn the stove 360 deg around the omlette mid air.
> 
> best font?

Click to collapse



Haettenschweiler

Why is the recovery called recovery?

Sent from my taoshan using XDA Labs


----------



## krasCGQ (Jul 11, 2016)

Aenadon said:


> Haettenschweiler
> 
> Why is the recovery called recovery?

Click to collapse



Because it's used primarily when at emergency situations, like bootloops...

Same

Sent from my HUAWEI SCL-U31 using XDA Labs


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 11, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> Because it's used primarily when at emergency situations, like bootloops...
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Because

Same

---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------




tzzeri said:


> Because
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Why not?

Same


----------



## Zipwadder (Jul 11, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Because
> 
> Same
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because we are all like junkies in an AA meeting, sitting aroung smoking like a chimney and drinking black tar coffee asking the same question in a different format expecting a different answer but stuck in a bootloop.

Why can't anyone find an exploit for locked bootloaders?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 11, 2016)

Zipwadder said:


> Because we are all like junkies in an AA meeting, sitting aroung smoking like a chimney and drinking black tar coffee asking the same question in a different format expecting a different answer but stuck in a bootloop.
> 
> Why can't anyone find an exploit for locked bootloaders?

Click to collapse



Can't speak for others, but for me it's because I never tried 

Do you like rain? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zipwadder (Jul 11, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Because
> 
> Same
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Jesse72 said:


> Can't speak for others, but for me it's because I never tried
> 
> Do you like rain?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I love rain, except when it's raining. 

Can you try to find an exploit?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 11, 2016)

Zipwadder said:


> I love rain, except when it's raining. [emoji14]
> 
> Can you try to find an exploit?

Click to collapse



Too busy, and don't have any experience with that stuff 

Do you like burnouts/drifting? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## testsubject00001 (Jul 12, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Too busy, and don't have any experience with that stuff
> 
> Do you like burnouts/drifting?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Only in Tokyo. 

Joey You ever been to a Turkish prison camp?

Sent from my SM-N910V using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 12, 2016)

no.  
who's joey?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 12, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> no.
> who's joey?

Click to collapse



My cousin's husband's brother

Do you believe me? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 12, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> My cousin's husband's brother
> 
> Do you believe me?

Click to collapse



Absolutely

not.

Am I right?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 12, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Absolutely
> 
> not.
> 
> Am I right?

Click to collapse



No, I was telling the truth

Do you's have any faith in me? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 12, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> No, I was telling the truth
> 
> Do you's have any faith in me?

Click to collapse



No. How can I have faith in someone I don't even know?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 12, 2016)

Depends...I believe in Jesse ..

Will Jesse be involved in high speed car chase ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 12, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Depends...I believe in Jesse ..
> 
> Will Jesse be involved in high speed car chase ?

Click to collapse



Maybe............. Kidding, I am a (semi) responsible person

Fastest vehicle you've been in? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Jul 12, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Maybe............. Kidding, I am a (semi) responsible person
> 
> Fastest vehicle you've been in?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sports car!

Is Jesse really here?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 12, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Sports car!
> 
> Is Jesse really here?

Click to collapse



Nah

Do you like life? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Jul 12, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Nah
> 
> Do you like life?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes and no
Some days yes, some days no.

Same?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 12, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Yes and no
> Some days yes, some days no.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



The same, but I try to stay happy me times than not 

Coldest weather you've ever experienced? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Jul 12, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> The same, but I try to stay happy me times than not
> 
> Coldest weather you've ever experienced?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



-16F 

Have I made a name for myself here on XDA?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 12, 2016)

USBhost said:


> -16F
> 
> Have I made a name for myself here on XDA?

Click to collapse



I'd say both you and karandpr have made names for yourselves on XDA. Probably others too, but I'm to tired to think of who that is right now 

Have I made a name for myself in this thread? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Jul 12, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> I'd say both you and karandpr have made names for yourselves on XDA. Probably others too, but I'm to tired to think of who that is right now
> 
> Have I made a name for myself in this thread?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes you have, everyone knows Jesse! 

Hows your cat doing?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 12, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Yes you have, everyone knows Jesse!
> 
> Hows your cat doing?

Click to collapse



Still sitting there, not existing. My dog however is doing fine, though got a little fat when we were on holidays. Just means I had to go for a drive in the paddock to give her a run 

Do you have pets / how are they going? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Jul 12, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Still sitting there, not existing. My dog however is doing fine, though got a little fat when we were on holidays. Just means I had to go for a drive in the paddock to give her a run
> 
> Do you have pets / how are they going?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



6 cats, 2 dogs, 2 birds.
I can't say how there doing because I'm
not home. But the last time they where just doing fine.

What are you doing right at the moment you read this?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 12, 2016)

USBhost said:


> 6 cats, 2 dogs, 2 birds.
> I can't say how there doing because I'm
> not home. But the last time they where just doing fine.
> 
> What are you doing right at the moment you read this?

Click to collapse



Sitting in the bank of the car on the way to school, flipping between reddit and this thread. 

Same

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Jul 12, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Sitting in the bank of the car on the way to school, flipping between reddit and this thread.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hell no I'm still in my summer break!
Waiting in a car to go home .


What time is it over there?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 12, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Hell no I'm still in my summer break!
> Waiting in a car to go home .
> 
> 
> What time is it over there?

Click to collapse



8:29am

Same

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Jul 12, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> 8:29am
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



3:30PM (at the time of writing)

Are you in the futur or past?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 12, 2016)

USBhost said:


> 3:30PM (at the time of writing)
> 
> Are you in the future?

Click to collapse



Yes 

What do you want to know about the future? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Jul 13, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Yes
> 
> What do you want to know about the future?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



is Trump president?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jul 13, 2016)

USBhost said:


> is Trump president?

Click to collapse



Oh hopefully not and never 

Whats your favorite mod if you use one on your device? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 13, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Oh hopefully not and never
> 
> Whats your favorite mod if you use one on your device?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Didn't realise how much I'd miss long press for volume up when I lost xposed. Currently have a shortcut for changing tracks of up, down, up,  but it's just not the same

Same 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 13, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Oh hopefully not and never
> 
> Whats your favorite mod if you use one on your device?

Click to collapse



So you'd prefer Hillary? The woman who shamed Monica Lewinsky; calling her a narcissistic loony toon when Bill was more at fault, the woman who "accidently" deleted hundreds of government emails so the FBI can't see them, the woman who swore/cursed at a secret service official, saying F- off, when he said good morning to her when she was the first lady and who treated officials like cr*p and with total disrespect (there was a nypost article about it some time ago), the woman who did nothing to save the Americans in the Ben Ghazi embassy. It would be better if there were different candidates, but if this is what there is, I think Trump is the lesser of the two evils.

Not sure what you mean by mods, I have cm13 with xposed.

Favourite ROM?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 13, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> So you'd prefer Hillary? The woman who shamed Monica Lewinsky; calling her a narcissistic loony toon when Bill was more at fault, the woman who "accidently" deleted hundreds of government emails so the FBI can't see them, the woman who swore/cursed at a secret service official, saying F- off, when he said good morning to her when she was the first lady and who treated officials like cr*p and with total disrespect (there was a nypost article about it some time ago), the woman who did nothing to save the Americans in the Ben Ghazi embassy. It would be better if there were different candidates, but if this is what there is, I think Trump is the lesser of the two evils.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by mods, I have cm13 with xposed.
> 
> Favourite ROM?

Click to collapse



Let's not forget whitewater, and she was actually involved in Watergate in her intern days. There is a long list of crooked stuff she's done over the years, only a few of them are in the public eye. There is plenty of documented info, if you look that is.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 13, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Let's not forget whitewater, and she was actually involved in Watergate in her intern days. There is a long list of crooked stuff she's done over the years, only a few of them are in the public eye. There is plenty of documented info, if you look that is.

Click to collapse



Ye, I only mentioned a few. And you'd have millions of scandals if she hadn't deleted all those emails. I think the only reason that she won Bernie is because of the older generation who knows that communism doesn't work, because they've seen it tried around the world. The main thing bad about Trump is his insults, if not for that, he'd be a solid candidate who'd definitely win against someone like Hillary.

Same


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 13, 2016)

my own at 255kmh Mitsubishi Evo modified and an old friends Lamborghini 200kmh

slowest car u been in?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 13, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> my own at 255kmh Mitsubishi Evo modified and an old friends Lamborghini 200kmh
> 
> slowest car u been in?

Click to collapse



Probably my subaru l series paddock bomb, but trust me, going at 80kph through a narrow gap between trees is enough speed for me. Plus, it easily drifts in 4wd on dry dirt,which is all you need in a paddock bomb. 

Fastest I've done was 140kph in mums forester overtaking with her in the passenger seat, whoops. The fastest vehicle is been in was probably a volvo S40 T5, owned by a cousin, but we were doing (semi) legal speeds. 

Favourite vehicle you've been in or driven? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jul 15, 2016)

Fooly Cooly

What was the question ?


----------



## krasCGQ (Jul 15, 2016)

I don't know at the most.

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 16, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> I don't know at the most.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Just make making it up as I go along

Why do so many in this thread have anime avatars? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jul 16, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Just make making it up as I go along
> 
> Why do so many in this thread have anime avatars?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's easier to follow than be a leader

Are you creative? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 16, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> It's easier to follow than be a leader
> 
> Are you creative?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Sort of. Give me a problem and I can design a solution, but tell me to design anything and I'll be stumped. 

Same

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jul 16, 2016)

Depends on the type of creativity involved. Good at wordplay ,okish at web/app design, impressive with analytical coding. Creativity is too vague of a term. I believe everyone is creative at something or the other but he may not realize that..

Why is creativity usually associated with arts ?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 16, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Depends on the type of creativity involved. Good at wordplay ,okish at web/app design, impressive with analytical coding. Creativity is too vague of a term. I believe everyone is creative at something or the other but he may not realize that..
> 
> Why is creativity usually associated with arts ?

Click to collapse



creativity is usually associated with art because the artists market themselves better than scientists or engineers 

what is the Quantum Wave Function?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 17, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> creativity is usually associated with art because the artists market themselves better than scientists or engineers
> 
> what is the Quantum Wave Function?

Click to collapse



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wave_function

Is it true ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 17, 2016)

karandpr said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wave_function
> 
> Is it true ?

Click to collapse



Probably. I too lazy to check the source, but I trust you

Is it a bad idea to just take karandpr's word for something? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## niral.naik (Jul 17, 2016)

*☺!*



Jesse72 said:


> 2G sucks! Especially since telstra shut it off.......
> 
> How much chocolate is too much?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



When your brain tell you to stop to eat now idiot!


Well exactly I also not know.


Can we make our android to work like older windows 98 GUI screen or that kind ui?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 17, 2016)

niral.naik said:


> When your brain tell you to stop to eat now idiot!
> 
> 
> Well exactly I also not know.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sort of. 2 options. You can either get a launcher with the look of windows 95, such as launcher planet with the 'back to ninetys-taskbar theme', or you can get something like andromium OS, and force it to run without being connected to a second screen. Can't get both the look and layout at the same time. 

First computer os you used? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jul 17, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Sort of. 2 options. You can either get a launcher with the look of windows 95, such as launcher planet with the 'back to ninetys-taskbar theme', or you can get something like andromium OS, and force it to run without being connected to a second screen. Can't get both the look and layout at the same time.
> 
> First computer os you used?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Windows 95

What windows version have you never used? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 17, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Windows 95
> 
> What windows version have you never used?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Easier to say what I have used. 
95
XP
7 (hardly) 
8 (hardly) 
8.1
10

Favourite looking computer os? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jul 18, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Easier to say what I have used.
> 95
> XP
> 7 (hardly)
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd say Linux as a whole, not necessarily limited to one specific distro 

Favorite place to get away from everything? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 18, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> I'd say Linux as a whole, not necessarily limited to one specific distro
> 
> Favorite place to get away from everything?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Riding my pushbike, or going for a walk down the farm. Or both

Same 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mag125 (Jul 18, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> my own at 255kmh Mitsubishi Evo modified and an old friends Lamborghini 200kmh
> 
> slowest car u been in?

Click to collapse



 1500hp gtr  Slow AF

---------- Post added at 06:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 AM ----------

What car do you drive?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 18, 2016)

Mag125 said:


> 1500hp gtr Slow AF
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 AM ----------
> 
> What car do you drive?

Click to collapse



no car now. 

now i ride old motorbike


----------



## eternalMortality (Jul 18, 2016)

If that was your question, then I think it's good that you ride your old motorbike as you'll get excellent gas mileage (weather permitting).

How does an automatic transmission work?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 18, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Sort of. 2 options. You can either get a launcher with the look of windows 95, such as launcher planet with the 'back to ninetys-taskbar theme', or you can get something like andromium OS, and force it to run without being connected to a second screen. Can't get both the look and layout at the same time.
> 
> First computer os you used?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



First OS was on an Apple e//, DOS, first windows OS I used was 2.8?(I think), then 3.0 on up.

---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 PM ----------




eternalMortality said:


> If that was your question, then I think it's good that you ride your old motorbike as you'll get excellent gas mileage (weather permitting).
> 
> How does an automatic transmission work?

Click to collapse



The engine turns the torque converter which turns the input shaft which drives the pump, the pump pushes fluid into the torque converter, as the fluid pressure and RPMs increase the flow of fluid through the valve body, the pressure engages each gear(clutchpack) at a certain pressure/RPM(some transmissions have mechanically controlled shift points via fluid pressure, some are electronic controlled shift points regulated by the Engine Control Module(ECM)).

That's the basics anyway, a full breakdown of the process is too involved for this thread.


----------



## karandpr (Jul 19, 2016)

Since no question was asked ,  ....Bah humbug...

Why do peeps forget to ask question in this thread ?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 19, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Since no question was asked ,  ....Bah humbug...
> 
> Why do peeps forget to ask question in this thread ?

Click to collapse



Some aren't much for asking questions, lol. Only answering.

Who? What? When? Where? Why? How? Which?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 19, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Some sent much for asking questions, lol. Only answering.
> 
> Who? What? When? Where? Why? How? Which?

Click to collapse



It was Jesse...

Is it alright to blame everything on Jesse ?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 19, 2016)

karandpr said:


> It was Jesse...
> 
> Is it alright to blame everything on Jesse ?

Click to collapse



Sure...

Why not?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 19, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Sure...
> 
> Why not?

Click to collapse



Exactly! Only caveat is that I can blame @karandpr instead of myself. 

Deal? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 19, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Exactly! Only caveat is that I can blame @karandpr instead of myself.
> 
> Deal?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sure....

But how do we sign a blood contract online?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 19, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Sure....
> 
> But how do we sign a blood contract online?

Click to collapse



Emojis! [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173] 

You signing?

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 19, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Emojis! [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]
> 
> You signing?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sorry, I've got one [emoji174]

Got some glue?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 19, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Sorry, I've got one [emoji174]

Click to collapse



Bit worn out, can you buy a fresh one? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 19, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Bit worn out, can you buy a fresh one?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I can get a whole one but all the whole ones are rotten, no fresh ones there.

Will you settle for [emoji382] ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 19, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I can get a whole one but all the whole ones are rotten, no fresh ones there.
> 
> Will you settle for [emoji382] ?

Click to collapse



Didn't know you were a druggie. I'll accept it though 

How long do the rest get to sign it? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jul 21, 2016)

Till eternity ...

How much blood was shed in this thread ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 21, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Till eternity ...
> 
> How much blood was shed in this thread ?

Click to collapse



Not too much, you haven't signed yet! 

Is karandpr slow? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jul 22, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Not too much, you haven't signed yet!
> 
> Is karandpr slow?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Perhaps ...

Is one day slow enough ?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 22, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Perhaps ...
> 
> Is one day slow enough ?

Click to collapse



no.  time seems to be going more quickly.  

what is time according to Einstein theory?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 22, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> no.  time seems to be going more quickly.
> 
> what is time according to Einstein theory?

Click to collapse



Einstein saw time as an illusion, that past, present and future were all one existence with no separation between them. 


Why was that his belief?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Jul 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Einstein saw time as an illusion, that past, present and future were all one existence with no separation between them.
> 
> 
> Why was that his belief?
> ...

Click to collapse



Dunno ....

Will you use ouija board to ask Einstein about his beliefs ?


----------



## eternalMortality (Jul 23, 2016)

I would. Einstein made many comments confirming that he was a believer. My personal favorite was in regard to some of the things that he was uncomfortable with concerning quantum mechanics: "God does not play dice."

Why do women wear shoulder pads? Do they think we want a chick with manly shoulders?


----------



## Aenadon (Jul 23, 2016)

eternalMortality said:


> I would. Einstein made many comments confirming that he was a believer. My personal favorite was in regard to some of the things that he was uncomfortable with concerning quantum mechanics: "God does not play dice."
> 
> Why do women wear shoulder pads? Do they think we want a chick with manly shoulders?

Click to collapse



When Einstein said this, Bohr replied with "Albert, stop telling God what He can do."
(Btw: Neither Einstein nor Bohr really said this.)

Women do that? I've never seen one (or never noticed?), it seems kinda strange.

Have you ever seen a woman with shoulder pads?

Sent from my taoshan using XDA Labs


----------



## eternalMortality (Jul 23, 2016)

re: Einstein/Bohr - I can totally see a comic strip depicting that. Except you incorrectly stated 'neither' when a simple Google search of 'god does not play dice' produces a myriad of results stating that Einstein's most famous quote is: "God does not play dice with the universe."

The shoulder pads are sewn into their blouses. You would have to either look for it or have had a girlfriend at some point.

Don't bother to answer if you're uninformed. I was seeking an honest answer.

As such, my question stands.


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 27, 2016)

eternalMortality said:


> re: Einstein/Bohr - I can totally see a comic strip depicting that. Except you incorrectly stated 'neither' when a simple Google search of 'god does not play dice' produces a myriad of results stating that Einstein's most famous quote is: "God does not play dice with the universe."
> 
> The shoulder pads are sewn into their blouses. You would have to either look for it or have had a girlfriend at some point.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, looks like everyone is uninformed 

When did this thread become so intellectual? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## eternalMortality (Jul 27, 2016)

It became such when it was finally explained to me in layman's terms how an automatic transmission works despite repeated wikipedia searches. It was from that, that I must ask forgiveness; because I assumed I was among my intellectual equals in the "Answer a question. then ask one!" thread.

I apologize for hanging up the game, so I'll attempt to continue it by asking a question I already know the answer to: (but expect a humorous reply) Why is the sky blue?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 27, 2016)

eternalMortality said:


> It became such when it was finally explained to me in layman's terms how an automatic transmission works despite repeated wikipedia searches. It was from that, that I must ask forgiveness; because I assumed I was among my intellectual equals in the "Answer a question. then ask one!" thread.
> 
> I apologize for hanging up the game, so I'll attempt to continue it by asking a question I already know the answer to: (but expect a humorous reply) Why is the sky blue?

Click to collapse



Fairy farts

Why is grass green? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 27, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Fairy farts
> 
> Why is grass green?

Click to collapse



Because it contains chlorophyll.

Why am I white?


----------



## Aenadon (Jul 27, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Because it contains chlorophyll.
> 
> Why am I white?

Click to collapse



Because you contain no chlorophyll.
Do plants have feelings, too?


Sent from my taoshan using XDA Labs


----------



## tzzeri (Jul 27, 2016)

Aenadon said:


> Because you contain no chlorophyll.
> Do plants have feelings, too?

Click to collapse



Nope. They don't have a brain.

What would you rather, an encounter with a snake or a dropbear?


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 27, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Nope. They don't have a brain.
> 
> What would you rather, an encounter with a snake or a dropbear?

Click to collapse



Snakes anyday. Drop bears are the most vicious creatures in the world, I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy

What did you have for breakfast? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jul 28, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Snakes anyday. Drop bears are the most vicious creatures in the world, I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy
> 
> What did you have for breakfast?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Cereal which wasn't filling at all

Whats your favorite meal of the day? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Jesse72 (Jul 28, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Cereal which wasn't filling at all
> 
> Whats your favorite meal of the day?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Whichever I put the most effort into. I can make a great brekky, lunch, dinner or dessert, but I can also just eat a box of crackers and call it a meal

Same

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## Being Indian (Jul 28, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Whichever I put the most effort into. I can make a great brekky, lunch, dinner or dessert, but I can also just eat a box of crackers and call it a meal
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



why is the earth round ?


----------



## Aenadon (Jul 28, 2016)

Being Indian said:


> why is the earth round ?

Click to collapse



Because the flat earth theory is full of flaws.
How can anyone believe that the earth is flat?

Sent from my taoshan using XDA Labs


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 30, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Whichever I put the most effort into. I can make a great brekky, lunch, dinner or dessert, but I can also just eat a box of crackers and call it a meal
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



favorite meal? beef burgers

what's  your password?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jul 30, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> favorite meal? beef burgers
> 
> what's  your password?

Click to collapse



Many many different ones 

Why would someone ask someone else's password? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 30, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Many many different ones
> 
> Why would someone ask someone else's password?

Click to collapse



because some asked favorite fopd and favorite pet before which are used to unlock "forgot password" 

what is your favorite pet's name? (hint-do NOT PUT real that you use in password recovery .)


----------



## karandpr (Aug 6, 2016)

Ziggy ....

Will you search ziggy eating a potato ?


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 6, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Ziggy ....
> 
> Will you search ziggy eating a potato ?

Click to collapse



yes.

worst phone purchased in last 7 years?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 6, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> yes.
> 
> worst phone purchased in last 7 years?

Click to collapse



Some Samsung Touch phone which had resistive touch...

Does anyone remember resistive touch ?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Aug 6, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Some Samsung Touch phone which had resistive touch...
> 
> Does anyone remember resistive touch ?

Click to collapse



Yeah I have a bunch of resistive touch devices such as Samsung champ deluxe, Nokia 5233 and a chinese phone with name CL.

Why does all the really scary videos and best creepypasta pop in when it's night and not daytime?

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## ronald17 (Aug 6, 2016)

*can you guys help me..?*

I have a phone problem, my phone is HIMAX H51i rooted, I try to installing recovery image like cwm and twrp ,but my phone have no support recovery img and then I try to install cwm for any device but now I can't access recovery mode like press up volume + power button, it's show recovery mode, and I try to reset factory data on my phone it's going FAIL TO RESET always, I'm sorry my bad English, but I hope you guys understand what I mean.. thanks


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Aug 7, 2016)

ronald17 said:


> I have a phone problem, my phone is HIMAX H51i rooted, I try to installing recovery image like cwm and twrp ,but my phone have no support recovery img and then I try to install cwm for any device but now I can't access recovery mode like press up volume + power button, it's show recovery mode, and I try to reset factory data on my phone it's going FAIL TO RESET always, I'm sorry my bad English, but I hope you guys understand what I mean.. thanks

Click to collapse



Wrong thread brother.

My question still stands 2 posts back.

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 7, 2016)

ronald17 said:


> I have a phone problem, my phone is HIMAX H51i rooted, I try to installing recovery image like cwm and twrp ,but my phone have no support recovery img and then I try to install cwm for any device but now I can't access recovery mode like press up volume + power button, it's show recovery mode, and I try to reset factory data on my phone it's going FAIL TO RESET always, I'm sorry my bad English, but I hope you guys understand what I mean.. thanks

Click to collapse



wrong forum bro


----------



## karandpr (Aug 7, 2016)

ronald17 said:


> I have a phone problem, my phone is HIMAX H51i rooted, I try to installing recovery image like cwm and twrp ,but my phone have no support recovery img and then I try to install cwm for any device but now I can't access recovery mode like press up volume + power button, it's show recovery mode, and I try to reset factory data on my phone it's going FAIL TO RESET always, I'm sorry my bad English, but I hope you guys understand what I mean.. thanks

Click to collapse



Your recovery is broken permanently.
You will need to reflash firmware completely.


Gravemind2015 said:


> Yeah I have a bunch of resistive touch devices such as Samsung champ deluxe, Nokia 5233 and a chinese phone with name CL.
> 
> Why does all the really scary videos and best creepypasta pop in when it's night and not daytime?
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



Cos it's better at night....

Do you like reading creepy pasta at night?


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 7, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Your recovery is broken permanently.
> You will need to reflash firmware completely.
> 
> Cos it's better at night....
> ...

Click to collapse



love pasta love creepy

scariest movie ever watched?


----------



## Jesse72 (Aug 7, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> love pasta love creepy
> 
> scariest movie ever watched?

Click to collapse



Dunno, don't watch many scary movies

Fav mod on ya phone? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 7, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Dunno, don't watch many scary movies
> 
> Fav mod on ya phone?

Click to collapse



after S-off, twrp and custom roms previous devices, I am kind of  enjoying all stock for a while until I get bored of my phone. 

favorite mod... root and get rid of all bloatware.  then perhaps change battery to circle. hate the rectangle battery lol. 

worst place you dropped your phone?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Aug 7, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> after S-off, twrp and custom roms previous devices, I am kind of  enjoying all stock for a while until I get bored of my phone.
> 
> favorite mod... root and get rid of all bloatware.  then perhaps change battery to circle. hate the rectangle battery lol.
> 
> worst place you dropped your phone?

Click to collapse



A puddle full of mud.

Favourite planet out of solar system ?



Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## karandpr (Aug 7, 2016)

Pluto...

Same

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Aug 7, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Pluto...
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Saturn! 

Same

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 7, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Saturn!
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Earth 

What's your favorite meal you've ever cooked yourself? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 8, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Earth
> 
> What's your favorite meal you've ever cooked yourself?

Click to collapse



i cannot tell you because ot forms part of my password recovery question.. but i do like fried rice also  

best phone you ever had in your life?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 8, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> i cannot tell you because ot forms part of my password recovery question.. but i do like fried rice also
> 
> best phone you ever had in your life?

Click to collapse



Current one. Nexus 6

Same 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## krasCGQ (Aug 8, 2016)

Also, my current phone: Asus ZenFone 2 ZE551ML.

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Jesse72 (Aug 8, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> Also, my current phone: Asus ZenFone 2 ZE551ML.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



My Star Ulefone U5 
RIP

Same

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Aug 8, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> My Star Ulefone U5
> RIP
> 
> Same
> ...

Click to collapse



This little Moto g 2015 osprey XT1550 2GB RAM 16GB eMMC White.

Same

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 8, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> This little Moto g 2015 osprey XT1550 2GB RAM 16GB eMMC White.
> 
> Same
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



Samsung S4

same


----------



## karandpr (Aug 8, 2016)

Sony Ericsson Mini Pro...RIP HW keyboard and sub 4" phones.

Why can't we have any sub 4.5" phones ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Aug 8, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Sony Ericsson Mini Pro...RIP HW keyboard and sub 4" phones.
> 
> Why can't we have any sub 4.5" phones ?

Click to collapse



Cause they suck

Why can't we have landscape sliding keyboards on anything other than 3rd party iPhone cases? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 9, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Cause they suck
> 
> Why can't we have landscape sliding keyboards on anything other than 3rd party iPhone cases?

Click to collapse



thats actually a good idea... dunno why? no money in it to be made? 

what is the worst thing you ever did to your phone?


----------



## Jesse72 (Aug 9, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> thats actually a good idea... dunno why? no money in it to be made?
> 
> what is the worst thing you ever did to your phone?

Click to collapse



Bricked it, or sprayed it with a fire hose, or used it as a hammer 

Same 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## Femmetechstic (Aug 12, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Bricked it, or sprayed it with a fire hose, or used it as a hammer
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dropped it while trying on a dress in a fitting room, landed flat on its back with a straight, horizontal crack right through the middle of the screen. Not as brutal as yours but I watched it slowly "bleed" to death over the next few hours.

His name was Momo, RIP Momo.

Same.


----------



## ShadowLea (Aug 12, 2016)

Femmetechstic said:


> Dropped it while trying on a dress in a fitting room, landed flat on its back with a straight, horizontal crack right through the middle of the screen. Not as brutal as yours but I watched it slowly "bleed" to death over the next few hours.
> 
> His name was Momo, RIP Momo.
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



Dropped it off the roof of a 5 story building. 

For some miraculous reason, it only had a few dents and scratches. Screen was fine, phone still worked as normal. It was a HD2. I think it had secretly been drinking Red Bull... 

Same. 

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Aug 13, 2016)

ShadowLea said:


> Dropped it off the roof of a 5 story building.
> 
> For some miraculous reason, it only had a few dents and scratches. Screen was fine, phone still worked as normal. It was a HD2. I think it had secretly been drinking Red Bull...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Other ones I've thought of, drooping it down a hill when tackled, or dropping it 4ft down onto concrete

Same 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## wizkid92 (Aug 13, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Other ones I've thought of, drooping it down a hill when tackled, or dropping it 4ft down onto concrete
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dropped it in a boiling pot of eggs.

Same.


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Aug 13, 2016)

wizkid92 said:


> Dropped it in a boiling pot of eggs.
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



Used it to watch... Ummm... You know... Educational content.

Same.


----------



## wizkid92 (Aug 13, 2016)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Used it to watch... Ummm... You know... Educational content.
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



What, like Khan Academy? How is that the worst thing you've ever done to your phone?


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Aug 13, 2016)

wizkid92 said:


> What, like Khan Academy? How is that the worst thing you've ever done to your phone?

Click to collapse



I'd rather not answer this question. 
Can anyone imagine why wouldn't I want to answer such a question?


----------



## wizkid92 (Aug 13, 2016)

Mokiwipeout said:


> I'd rather not answer this question.
> Can anyone imagine why wouldn't I want to answer such a question?

Click to collapse



You killed someone with your phone and don't want to admit guilt?


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Aug 13, 2016)

wizkid92 said:


> You killed someone with your phone and don't want to admit guilt?

Click to collapse



I mean, that guy wasn't looking that healthy anyways... Might as well help ease his pain.

Did I do the right thing?


----------



## wizkid92 (Aug 14, 2016)

Mokiwipeout said:


> I mean, that guy wasn't looking that healthy anyways... Might as well help ease his pain.
> 
> Did I do the right thing?

Click to collapse



Depends. What was his nationality?


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Aug 14, 2016)

wizkid92 said:


> Depends. What was his nationality?

Click to collapse



Think he was Chinese or something... 
He sold me a ****ty charger.
I guess that I should not be throwing chargers at those people should I?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 14, 2016)

Depends...

Was it a dodge charger ?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 14, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Depends...
> 
> Was it a dodge charger ?

Click to collapse



Looks like the guy needed a charger dodge, lol.

Anybody else had to dodge a charger? Pissed off the girlfriend perhaps?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTechLordAsian (Aug 16, 2016)

Not really seeing a question...

Why aren't I seeing questions?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 16, 2016)

TheTechLordAsian said:


> Not really seeing a question...
> 
> Why aren't I seeing questions?

Click to collapse



Because there was no question 

Is it truly that hard to follow what a topic is about or calls for? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Jesse72 (Aug 16, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Because there was no question
> 
> Is it truly that hard to follow what a topic is about or calls for?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Yeah, totally *rolls eyes*

Should I get a Xiaomi Redmi Note Pro 32GB, or something else for similar money? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 16, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Because there was no question
> 
> Is it truly that hard to follow what a topic is about or calls for?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



I didn't have anything to ask, I was all questioned out.

Does it really matter? Lol.

An on topic off topic discussion is an oxymoron anyway. Like hot ice or dark light.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 16, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I didn't have anything to ask, I was all questioned out.
> 
> Does it really matter? Lol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Come on man, you know how to follow directions lol

Sometimes yes it does matter. This topic gets a lot of new members asking questions about devices and very unrelated to the topic 

What's your favorite animated show? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 16, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Come on man, you know how to follow directions lol
> 
> Sometimes yes it does matter. This topic gets a lot of new members asking questions about devices and very unrelated to the topic
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any incarnation of Dragonball other than the original Dragonball series(DB is OK but nowhere near as cool)

Favorite non animated series?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## wizkid92 (Aug 17, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Is it truly that hard to follow what a topic is about or calls for?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Yes.


----------



## Jesse72 (Aug 17, 2016)

wizkid92 said:


> Yes.

Click to collapse



OK, I'll pay that 

Favourite windows version? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 18, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> OK, I'll pay that
> 
> Favourite windows version?

Click to collapse



XP of course 

Conor Mcgregor or Nate Diaz to win  on Saturday?


----------



## Jesse72 (Aug 24, 2016)

Kyronater said:


> Conor McGregor
> 
> Windows phone or iPhone?

Click to collapse



I love windows phone! 

Sailfish or bb10? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 24, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> I love windows phone!
> 
> Sailfish or bb10?

Click to collapse



sailfish 

blowfish or whirlpool?


----------



## Jesse72 (Aug 24, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> sailfish
> 
> blowfish or whirlpool?

Click to collapse



Whirlpool 

Bacon or oxygen? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 24, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Whirlpool
> 
> Bacon or oxygen?

Click to collapse



Oxygen. I've never eaten pig in my life and never will, but I'm alive. I couldn't live without oxygen.

Hotdogs or burgers?


----------



## krasCGQ (Aug 24, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Favourite windows version?

Click to collapse



Windows 10, with all telementry and data collection ****ed up.



tzzeri said:


> Hotdogs or burgers?

Click to collapse



Burgers, I never taste real hotdogs for life.

KFC or A&W or McDonalds?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Aug 24, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> Windows 10, with all telementry and data collection ****ed up.
> 
> Burgers, I never taste real hotdogs for life.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



KFC. 

Ubuntu OS or Firefox OS?

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## krasCGQ (Aug 24, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> KFC.
> 
> Ubuntu OS or Firefox OS?

Click to collapse



Ubuntu OS

Any opinions on the recently launched Opera Browser? (not one that using Chromium engine)

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Jesse72 (Aug 24, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> Ubuntu OS
> 
> Any opinions on the recently launched Opera Browser? (not one that using Chromium engine)
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Don't know what the recently launched one is, but I love opera browser. However, I prefer the chromium version, vivaldi. 

Favourite browser? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Aug 25, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Don't know what the recently launched one is, but I love opera browser. However, I prefer the chromium version, vivaldi.
> 
> Favourite browser?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Firefox.

Favourite Snacks ( packaged fastfood)

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 25, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Firefox.
> 
> Favourite Snacks ( packaged fastfood)
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



Chips
Same


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Aug 25, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Chips
> Same

Click to collapse



Chips, me too!

Same

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Jesse72 (Aug 25, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Chips, me too!
> 
> Same
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



Generally eat an apple for a snack (true story I swear), but I do love some crackers (arnotts shapes) or mint slice

Same 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## Femmetechstic (Aug 26, 2016)

Chocolate coated oreos, just ef me up fam.

Favorite non fast food snack?


----------



## Jesse72 (Aug 27, 2016)

Femmetechstic said:


> Chocolate coated oreos, just ef me up fam.
> 
> Favorite non fast food snack?

Click to collapse



Apples 

Same

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## krasCGQ (Aug 27, 2016)

Pear LMAO
Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Aug 27, 2016)

Oranges 

Favorite fruit ?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Aug 27, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Oranges
> 
> Favorite fruit ?

Click to collapse



Mangoes&Oranges

Favourite animé?

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 27, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Don't know what the recently launched one is, but I love opera browser. However, I prefer the chromium version, vivaldi.
> 
> Favourite browser?

Click to collapse



'Orfox' 

i2p or Tor?

---------- Post added at 08:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 AM ----------




Gravemind2015 said:


> Mangoes&Oranges
> 
> Favourite animÃ©?
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



'Akira' of course


----------



## karandpr (Aug 27, 2016)

Tor 

Favorite season ?


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 27, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Tor
> 
> Favorite season ?

Click to collapse



Spring

Fresh water or ocean ?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Aug 27, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> Spring
> 
> Fresh water or ocean ?

Click to collapse



Fresh water.

IPS LED or AMOLED?

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Jesse72 (Aug 28, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Fresh water.
> 
> IPS LED or AMOLED?
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



Amoled

5in or 5.5in screen? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## krasCGQ (Aug 28, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> 5in or 5.5in screen?

Click to collapse



If my choice is a 720p phone, I would go for a 5 inch phone.

If it's a 1080p phone, I would go for a 5.5 inch phone.


Samsung or Sony?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 28, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Fresh water.
> 
> IPS LED or AMOLED?
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



IPS and LED are two different technologies as far as I'm aware. IPS is an LCD display.



krasCGQ said:


> If my choice is a 720p phone, I would go for a 5 inch phone.
> 
> If it's a 1080p phone, I would go for a 5.5 inch phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Depends on price and hardware features of the specific phones. I've never owned either and I don't know much about Sony, so I can't say which brand I like better.

Does HTC have a future?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Aug 28, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> IPS and LED are two different technologies as far as I'm aware. IPS is an LCD display.
> 
> 
> Depends on price and hardware features of the specific phones. I've never owned either and I don't know much about Sony, so I can't say which brand I like better.
> ...

Click to collapse



Whatever happens, HTC is and will be my favourite. (And i asked which you prefer led, lcd or amoled )
Which one you preferred back in 2000's decade, symbian or windows mobile?

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Jesse72 (Aug 28, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Whatever happens, HTC is and will be my favourite. (And i asked which you prefer led, lcd or amoled )
> Which one you preferred back in 2000's decade, symbian or windows mobile?
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



Well my first phone was in 2009 with a symbian candybar, and I've never seen a windows mobile phone, so I can't really give an opinion 

Same 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## D4rk DeMoN (Aug 29, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Whatever happens, HTC is and will be my favourite. (And i asked which you prefer led, lcd or amoled )
> Which one you preferred back in 2000's decade, symbian or windows mobile?
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



I think symbian system was better for 2000's decade. 
Best Warez Forum Ever?


----------



## krasCGQ (Aug 30, 2016)

D4rk DeMoN said:


> I think symbian system was better for 2000's decade.
> Best Warez Forum Ever?

Click to collapse



I guess we shouldn't answer this one. Read XDA rules first LOL

The best Android release ever you use?
I'm not talking about custom ROMs.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## tzzeri (Aug 30, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Whatever happens, HTC is and will be my favourite. (And i asked which you prefer led, lcd or amoled )
> Which one you preferred back in 2000's decade, symbian or windows mobile?
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



Your comparing led to ips and amoled? Isn't led for signs, trains etc? Though it could be amoled is a type of led display (amoLED), the experts can correct me

---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------




krasCGQ said:


> I guess we shouldn't answer this one. Read XDA rules first LOL
> 
> The best Android release ever you use?
> I'm not talking about custom ROMs.

Click to collapse



That I've used? Android marshmallow. Lollipop was like windows 8, changing everything while breaking everything. Marshmallow is like windows 10, fixing up the problems. Though I still have a lot of complaints about marshmallow. I'm excited to get nougat 

Mac or windows


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Aug 30, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Your comparing led to ips and amoled? Isn't led for signs, trains etc? Though it could be amoled is a type of led display (amoLED), the experts can correct me
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mac. Though I would choose Linux or BSD had it in your question. BTW, I made a mistake in my previous question, it was meant to be ips (a variant of lcd), basic lcd (old now) or amoled. I read about this and found that LED and amoled are similar. I previously thought they were completely different. Sorry, we can move on 

Linux or BSD?

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## simonbigwave (Sep 1, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Mac. Though I would choose Linux or BSD had it in your question. BTW, I made a mistake in my previous question, it was meant to be ips (a variant of lcd), basic lcd (old now) or amoled. I read about this and found that LED and amoled are similar. I previously thought they were completely different. Sorry, we can move on
> 
> Linux or BSD?
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



 Linux.

Kali Linux or Qubes OS ?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Sep 1, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> Linux.
> 
> Kali Linux or Qubes OS ?

Click to collapse



Kali.

Same

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Jesse72 (Sep 1, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Kali.
> 
> Same
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



Kali

Ubuntu or mint? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 2, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Ubuntu or mint?

Click to collapse



(X)Ubuntu LOL

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Sep 2, 2016)

Mint 

Copper or bronze? 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Sep 2, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Mint
> 
> Copper or bronze?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Copper

Where you been? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## shadqw (Sep 2, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Copper
> 
> Where you been?

Click to collapse



Nowhere

Why are you replying to this question?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 2, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Copper
> 
> Where you been?
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Busy



shadqw said:


> Nowhere
> 
> Why are you replying to this question?

Click to collapse



Because it says so..

How is everyone ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 3, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Busy
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Doing alright 

How about you? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Jesse72 (Sep 3, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Doing alright
> 
> How about you?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Brilliant! Thanks for asking! 

And you? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Sep 3, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Brilliant! Thanks for asking!
> 
> And you?

Click to collapse



Fine. Bored.

Tank or Jet?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Sep 3, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> Fine. Bored.
> 
> Tank or Jet?

Click to collapse



Jet.

Cats or dogs ?

Sent from my Moto X Pure using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Sep 3, 2016)

Dogs. But cats are OK.

PC station or laptop?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 3, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> Dogs. But cats are OK.
> 
> PC station or laptop?

Click to collapse



PC of course, laptops just can't keep up unless they are ridiculously expensive and they are pretty much all plagued by cooling issues, not to mention battery life can be an issue when there's nowhere to plug in your charger.

Intel or AMD?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Sep 3, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> Dogs. But cats are OK.
> 
> PC station or laptop?

Click to collapse



PC Station

Edit: Dunno TBH. Liked Intel cos they kept their sockets same for years together (LGA 775 >_>) . I would prefer AMD for their lower end performance + good integrated GPU.

Same


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Sep 3, 2016)

karandpr said:


> PC Station
> 
> Edit: Dunno TBH. Liked Intel cos they kept their sockets same for years together (LGA 775 >_>) . I would prefer AMD for their lower end performance + good integrated GPU.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



AMD for their overclock friendly CPUs & black edition Motherboards
Same

Sent from my Moto X Pure using Tapatalk


----------



## Saber (Sep 3, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> AMD for their overclock friendly CPUs & black edition Motherboards
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Moto X Pure using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Intel for better performance (especially single threaded) overall. 

What are your thoughts on the recent recall on the note 7?


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 3, 2016)

gsstudios said:


> Intel for better performance (especially single threaded) overall.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the recent recall on the note 7?

Click to collapse



It's good they investigated it and recalled them rather than just blaming the chargers people were using. It was a very small percentage that was faulty. It can happen to any brand, and the fact that they recalled them makes them more reliable.

Same


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 3, 2016)

karandpr said:


> PC Station
> 
> Edit: Dunno TBH. Liked Intel cos they kept their sockets same for years together (LGA 775 >_>) . I would prefer AMD for their lower end performance + good integrated GPU.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



(I still like my LGA 775, I have 3 775 systems that have had the 775-771 mod and running 771 Xeons) The only thing I see favorable about AMD is the price point/core, speed doesn't compare, a higher GHz AMD can be slower than an Intel with lower GHz. Higher AMD clockspeed does not mean faster CPU.



ATI/Radeon or Nvidia GTX?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 AM ----------




gsstudios said:


> Intel for better performance (especially single threaded) overall.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the recent recall on the note 7?

Click to collapse



I don't know about the recall on note 7, I'll check it out.

CM or AOSP?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Sep 3, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> (I still like my LGA 775, I have 3 775 systems that have had the 775-771 mod and running 771 Xeons) The only thing I see favorable about AMD is the price point/core, speed doesn't compare, a higher GHz AMD can be slower than an Intel with lower GHz. Higher AMD clockspeed does not mean faster CPU.
> 
> ATI/Radeon or Nvidia GTX?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are right about Intels ..Beyond the i5;s Intel rules ...

AOSP ...cos bored

Same...


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 3, 2016)

karandpr said:


> You are right about Intels ..Beyond the i5;s Intel rules ...
> 
> AOSP ...cos bored
> 
> Same...

Click to collapse



(I have the 3.5ghz and up i7's in everything I have that can use them, including laptop, Iove em, especially my 4790k @4.9ghz[emoji41] )

I like a mix, depends on my mood or purposes for the device I guess but I do like the customizations in CM based ROMs.

Nexus, HTC, Galaxy or LG? 

If Nexus, which of the other brands would you prefer it to be?



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 3, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Intel or AMD?

Click to collapse



For me any CPU selection doesn't matter, as long as it could decode BD 1080p 10-bit videos without any stutters or lags... 



Droidriven said:


> Nexus, HTC, Galaxy or LG?

Click to collapse



I would go for an... LG phone. But, I liked Asus much LMAO

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 3, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> For me any CPU selection doesn't matter, as long as it could decode BD 1080p 10-bit videos without any stutters or lags... [emoji14]
> 
> I would go for an... LG phone. But, I liked Asus much LMAO
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I prefer Asus when it comes to PC hardware and laptops but not mobile devices.

I like nexus devices, just not the ones from crappy manufacturers such as Huawei or others.


Spring or Fall?



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 3, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I prefer Asus when it comes to PC hardware and laptops but not mobile devices.
> 
> I like nexus devices, just not the ones from crappy manufacturers such as Huawei or others.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Spring, which we're just starting here. 
Does anyone else besides Americans (and non English speaking countries where they learn English from American TV) call autumn 'fall'?


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 4, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Does anyone else besides Americans (and non English speaking countries where they learn English from American TV) call autumn 'fall'?

Click to collapse



Maybe some people who (have) played US English version of Harvest Moon (and similar) lol

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using XDA Labs


----------



## Jesse72 (Sep 4, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> Maybe some people who (have) played US English version of Harvest Moon (and similar) lol
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Not me. I like autumn 

Do you prefer sunny or overcast days? 

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 4, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Not me. I like autumn
> 
> Do you prefer sunny or overcast days?

Click to collapse



Overcast. If it's sunny all day, it would burn my skin and it hurts me.

Rainy or Windy days?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using XDA Labs


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Sep 4, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> Overcast. If it's sunny all day, it would burn my skin and it hurts me.
> 
> Rainy or Windy days?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Windy. Better if the weather stays as if it's about to rain heavily, I mean dark clouds (makes noon appear as evening) with gusts to wind.

Favourite food?

Sent from my Moto X Pure using Tapatalk


----------



## tzzeri (Sep 6, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Windy. Better if the weather stays as if it's about to rain heavily, I mean dark clouds (makes noon appear as evening) with gusts to wind.
> 
> Favourite food?

Click to collapse



Vegemite. Who doesn't like salty yeast that stinks like who knows what? Especially when it's your national spread so your obliged to enjoy it even though you hate it.

Same


----------



## Jesse72 (Sep 6, 2016)

I hate how people are all like 'I only like vegemite because I'm obliged to'. Get over yourselves, vegemite is legit delicious! 

Same

Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Sep 9, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> I hate how people are all like 'I only like vegemite because I'm obliged to'. Get over yourselves, vegemite is legit delicious!
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my E2053 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Fried potatoes..

Why did this thread went dead ?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Sep 9, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Fried potatoes..
> 
> Why did this thread went dead ?

Click to collapse



Its not! See I am still replying. 

Who let the dogs out?

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## sstruke (Sep 9, 2016)

feliciepr7 said:


> How do I reply to a post?

Click to collapse



I have the same question


----------



## simonbigwave (Sep 15, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Its not! See I am still replying.
> 
> Who let the dogs out?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






sstruke said:


> I have the same question

Click to collapse



whats your question?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Sep 15, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> whats your question?

Click to collapse



Okay so my question goes : Out of MediaTek, Exynos and Kirin, which one will anyone choose in terms of community/custom development in XDA (Knowingly left Snapdragon here)?

BTW, do you know how the text 'the nanny' end up in your quote of my earlier post?

Broadcasted from Zeta Retuculi


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 15, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Okay so my question goes : Out of MediaTek, Exynos and Kirin, which one will anyone choose in terms of community/custom development in XDA (Knowingly left Snapdragon here)?

Click to collapse



The Exynos one.
Developments are so active, but only for stock-based.

Same.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Sep 15, 2016)

Mediatek....they are warming up recently....still need to check about Kirin...exynos is well... awful....

Favourite news site ?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saber (Sep 15, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Mediatek....they are warming up recently....still need to check about Kirin...exynos is well... awful....
> 
> Favourite news site ?

Click to collapse



Reddit. 

Same.


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 16, 2016)

gsstudios said:


> Reddit.
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



Reddit has been blocked in my country. 

I've subscribed into many national and international news sites, so couldn't decide.

AMD or nVidia?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Saber (Sep 16, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> Reddit has been blocked in my country.
> 
> I've subscribed into many national and international news sites, so couldn't decide.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



AMD because of their commitment to open source and to the community. NVidia for raw graphics performance. 

What are you thoughts on the PS4 Pro?


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 16, 2016)

gsstudios said:


> What are you thoughts on the PS4 Pro?

Click to collapse



I'm only impressed on the 4K gaming.

Consoles with better future?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Sep 24, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> I'm only impressed on the 4K gaming.
> 
> Consoles with better future?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Anything Nintendo ....

Why did this thread go silent ?


----------



## USBhost (Sep 24, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Anything Nintendo ....
> 
> Why did this thread go silent ?

Click to collapse



Blame kernel bugs....

Has it been a long time ?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 24, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Blame kernel bugs....
> 
> Has it been a long time ?

Click to collapse



Almost ..too long...It feels like a year

Have you ever fist-fought a bear ?


----------



## USBhost (Sep 24, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Almost ..too long...It feels like a year
> 
> Have you ever fist-fought a bear ?

Click to collapse



no but i want to..... 

why is a kernel dev life so hard?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 24, 2016)

USBhost said:


> no but i want to.....
> 
> why is a kernel dev life so hard?

Click to collapse



Cos  "C"

Should I complain about app developer hardships ?


----------



## USBhost (Sep 24, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Cos  "C"
> 
> Should I complain about app developer hardships ?

Click to collapse



sure!!!

what is it?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 24, 2016)

USBhost said:


> sure!!!
> 
> what is it?

Click to collapse



Samsung phones

Are samsung phones ,the worst devices to develop for ?


----------



## USBhost (Sep 24, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Samsung phones
> 
> Are samsung phones ,the worst devices to develop for ?

Click to collapse



blame touchwiz...

how did you like Code Geass?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 24, 2016)

USBhost said:


> blame touchwiz...
> 
> how did you like Code Geass?

Click to collapse



I have not a clue what that even is 

Thoughts on the new Nexus (pixel) devices? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## karandpr (Sep 24, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> I have not a clue what that even is
> 
> Thoughts on the new Nexus (pixel) devices?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse














Are you going to buy new Nexus ?


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 24, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Are you going to buy new Nexus ?

Click to collapse



If only the phone is released on my country...

Google Now Launcher or Pixel Launcher?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## USBhost (Sep 24, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> If only the phone is released on my country...
> 
> Google Now Launcher or Pixel Launcher?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Aren't they the same thing? (I'm answering a question with a question)


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 24, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Aren't they the same thing? (I'm answering a question with a question)

Click to collapse



Maybe yes, maybe no; but Nova Launcher imitates both on latest beta!

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## simonbigwave (Sep 26, 2016)

Google now launcher because I dunno Pixel launcher.

Nougat or Marshmallow?


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 26, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> because I dunno Pixel launcher.
> 
> Nougat or Marshmallow?

Click to collapse



Pixel Launcher is Google's new launcher available on Pixel (the next Nexus) devices.

Marshmallow because no Nougat ROMs are available for my device.

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Saber (Sep 26, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> Pixel Launcher is Google's new launcher available on Pixel (the next Nexus) devices.
> 
> Marshmallow because no Nougat ROMs are available for my device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Marshmallow for the same reason. Probably will change when Nougat ROMs come out. 

Next android version name?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Sep 26, 2016)

gsstudios said:


> Marshmallow for the same reason. Probably will change when Nougat ROMs come out.
> 
> Next android version name?

Click to collapse



Probably Oreo.

Same

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 26, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Same

Click to collapse



Maybe Orange Slices 

Customizing ROM's UI or customizing kernel?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Sep 26, 2016)

Tough......Depends on need... I like to change kernels only if necessary(Like multi parting) and change UI cos I can....Change UI it is...

Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 26, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Tough......Depends on need... I like to change kernels only if necessary(Like multi parting) and change UI cos I can....Change UI it is...
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Both actually. I enjoy custom roms on nearly all of my devices. I enjoy a different UI than just the basic one. Custom kernels depending on the device have some positive benefits. I enjoy running custom kernels as well 

I'm considering a device with USB type C for my next device, what if any thoughts do you have on this? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 27, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Probably Oreo.
> 
> Same
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



Can't be Oreo, that's a trademarked brand name.


Got anything else for O?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Sep 27, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Can't be Oreo, that's a trademarked brand name.
> 
> 
> Got anything else for O?

Click to collapse



Kitkat was also a trademark 


Omlette (sugar coated)

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 27, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Kitkat was also a trademark
> 
> 
> Omlette (sugar coated)
> ...

Click to collapse



KitKat is trademarked, Kit Kat is not(or vice versa, can't remember). The space and lack of space makes a legal difference, can't spell it O reo or Ore o.


----------



## karandpr (Sep 27, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Both actually. I enjoy custom roms on nearly all of my devices. I enjoy a different UI than just the basic one. Custom kernels depending on the device have some positive benefits. I enjoy running custom kernels as well
> 
> I'm considering a device with USB type C for my next device, what if any thoughts do you have on this?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Lot of new chargers :laugh::laugh::laugh::silly:

Thoughts on new pixel devices ?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Sep 27, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Lot of new chargers [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]:silly:
> 
> Thoughts on new pixel devices ?

Click to collapse



They look good. If they got good community support, they are good for me.

Same.

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## karandpr (Sep 28, 2016)

Already answered somewhere up....

Tea or coffee ?


----------



## simonbigwave (Sep 28, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Already answered somewhere up....
> 
> Tea or coffee ?

Click to collapse



depends on if i need a buzz or not..usually Tea . sometimes arabica or sumatra coffee or coffee Luwak (best).

and O is for Orangina 

did you change your Yahoo password?


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 28, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> did you change your Yahoo password?

Click to collapse



I don't use Yahoo anymore (also the account is banned for inactivity).

Prefered email provider?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Sep 28, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> I don't use Yahoo anymore (also the account is banned for inactivity).
> 
> Prefered email provider?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Outlook 

Same


----------



## code777 (Sep 28, 2016)

gmail / nine app

do you have a pet ?


----------



## Revontheus (Sep 28, 2016)

code777 said:


> gmail / nine app
> 
> do you have a pet ?

Click to collapse



Yup A pet turtle!

Best Audio Mod for android?


----------



## Saber (Sep 28, 2016)

Revontheus said:


> Yup A pet turtle!
> 
> Best Audio Mod for android?

Click to collapse



IMO, Viper4Android works best for me. 

Do people still use hangouts or is it time to switch to Allo?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 28, 2016)

gsstudios said:


> IMO, Viper4Android works best for me.
> 
> Do people still use hangouts or is it time to switch to Allo?

Click to collapse



I would prefer Google Talk honestly...

Is Allo overrated ?


----------



## Sun90 (Sep 29, 2016)

karandpr said:


> I would prefer Google Talk honestly...
> 
> Is Allo overrated ?

Click to collapse



IMO YES
Does Pixel stand over Nexus?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Sep 30, 2016)

Sun90 said:


> IMO YES
> Does Pixel stand over Nexus?

Click to collapse



No way. Nexus hasn't been reported as dead yet

Family Guy or The Simpsons? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## karandpr (Sep 30, 2016)

Family guy...

Same

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadpool (Oct 7, 2016)

The Simpsons

How do I ask a girl out?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Oct 7, 2016)

Go to her and ask her out. Don't be creepy. Show some chivalry. 

Will that work ?


----------



## krasCGQ (Oct 8, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Will that work ?

Click to collapse



As long as her parents permit it.

Whatever, I have no idea about what question I want to ask about. So just let the previous question go into a loop.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using XDA Labs


----------



## LuvChouhan (Oct 8, 2016)

How to create post with Videos


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 8, 2016)

LuvChouhan said:


> How to create post with Videos

Click to collapse



Here ya go

forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=747507


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm back! Been busy with exams (not over yet), and have bought a new phone

Who missed me?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## krasCGQ (Oct 9, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Who missed me?

Click to collapse



Maybe someone who is in his/her heart asked 'Where's Jesse?' repeatedly.

How are your exams going?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using XDA Labs


----------



## USBhost (Oct 9, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> Maybe someone who is in his/her heart asked 'Where's Jesse?' repeatedly.
> 
> How are your exams going?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Could be better ?

? Idk what to ask...
Lets just go with " can someone really think out of the box "


----------



## Lteii (Oct 10, 2016)

Yes! Of course it's hard, but if we couldn't, we would still be playing with rocks in caves

Do you like mint sirup?


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 10, 2016)

Lteii said:


> Yes! Of course it's hard, but if we couldn't, we would still be playing with rocks in caves
> 
> Do you like mint sirup?

Click to collapse



Never heard of it.

Favourite email app for multiple accounts?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ka-B00M (Oct 10, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Favourite email app for multiple accounts?

Click to collapse



The one that came with my tablet.
What is the strawberry gang?
Sent from my gt-p5113 using the browser


----------



## karandpr (Oct 11, 2016)

A secret society of strawberries.

Where is everyone ?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Oct 11, 2016)

On Earth
Who would be a better president: Kim Jong-Un or Donald Trump?


----------



## anandmore (Oct 11, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> On Earth
> Who would be a better president: Kim Jong-Un or Donald Trump?

Click to collapse



Alaadin.
Nexus or Pixel ??


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Oct 11, 2016)

anandmore said:


> Alaadin.
> Nexus or Pixel ??

Click to collapse



Good ol' nexus

Same

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## karandpr (Oct 11, 2016)

Nexus

Pixel or note 7 ?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 11, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Nexus
> 
> Pixel or note 7 ?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Note 7. Dual purpose!

iPhone 6S, 6S+ or SE?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ka-B00M (Oct 11, 2016)

None
If you could only use Windows Vista or Windows 8 RT for the rest of your life, which would you choose?


----------



## Droidriven (Oct 11, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> None
> If you could only use Windows Vista or Windows 8 RT for the rest of your life, which would you choose?

Click to collapse



Neither, Vista is unsupported, why use an unsupported operating system that's a security risk, besides, Vista always sucked even at its height of support, and 8 in any form sucks, bites and blows in general, all at the same time. 

Why ask such a HORRIBLE question?



I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 PM ----------




Ka-B00M said:


> On Earth
> Who would be a better president: Kim Jong-Un or Donald Trump?

Click to collapse



Let's see, the murdering bastard or the hardass? No comparison, Trump obviously. Anybody in the world is better than Kim Jong-Un.

What kind of question was that?

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS FOR EVERYONE TO SHARE


----------



## Ka-B00M (Oct 12, 2016)

Out of curiosity.
Would you rather let Kim Jong-Un rule the world or use only Apple or Microsoft products for the rest of your life?


----------



## Deadpool (Oct 12, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> Out of curiosity.
> Would you rather let Kim Jong-Un rule the world or use only Apple or Microsoft products for the rest of your life?

Click to collapse



I can live with Apple and Microsoft.

Your favourite band/artist?

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Oct 12, 2016)

Poets of the fall

Same

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ka-B00M (Oct 12, 2016)

I don't know.

Are you a 16.10?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Oct 12, 2016)

If you were talking about ubuntu I am on 16.04 LTS.


Ino or Hinata?

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Ka-B00M (Oct 12, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> If you were talking about ubuntu I am on 16.04 LTS.
> 
> 
> Ino or Hinata?
> ...

Click to collapse



I am also on 16.4 lts. If you look carefully at my wording, I am asking if you are a yakety yak, not wht version of Ubuntu you are using! Trollolololol!


----------



## karandpr (Oct 12, 2016)

Hinata

Orihime or Rukia ?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## xdap (Oct 12, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Hinata
> 
> Orihime or Rukia ?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Rukia, she's more s_xy

Where is headquarter of Otaku-crushers?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Oct 12, 2016)

In the universe
Can a teacher who punishes students for following directions be fired?


----------



## krasCGQ (Oct 13, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> Are you a 16.10?

Click to collapse



No, I'm on 16.04.1 LTS; will check via 'apt-get do-release-upgrade' option in terminal later.



xdap said:


> Where is headquarter of Otaku-crushers?

Click to collapse



I don't know. I only know Weeaboo and Nijicon crushers' HQ.



Ka-B00M said:


> Can a teacher who punishes students for following directions be fired?

Click to collapse



In Indonesia: No, unless he/she violates Indonesian's law. 

Even the government here want to protect teachers by -about to issuing- teacher's protection law which limits parent's rights over what being issued by teacher over their child(ren) and could sentence parents and even the student itself into prison for assaulting teacher. However, I don't hear more about this.

Same...

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## LuvChouhan (Oct 13, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Here ya go
> 
> forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=747507

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## USBhost (Oct 13, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> No, I'm on 16.04.1 LTS; will check via 'apt-get do-release-upgrade' option in terminal later.
> 
> I don't know. I only know Weeaboo and Nijicon crushers' HQ.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Interesting.... I don't know if I agree or not.

All of my servers(2) are running 16.10
But my personal laptop is running 16.04.4? I'll think about upgrading...

I'm dual booting Kali, Ubuntu, Windows, sometimes Remix os/Android

What are you booting?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Oct 13, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Interesting.... I don't know if I agree or not.
> 
> All of my servers(2) are running 16.10
> But my personal laptop is running 16.04.4? I'll think about upgrading...
> ...

Click to collapse



Windows 10, windows 7, ubuntu 16.04 on the hard disk. Kali on the usb. Virtualbox, well, Windows 3.1, 95, 98, XP, 7, ReactOS, DSL, Haiku, Android 4.4.2 RC1 (it is old, I think the pc-86 Google version), OpenStep 4.2 (locked out because I have forgotten username & password), Trinux (Can't remember correctly as I haven't used it in a while, but it's a CLI os).

Same.

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 13, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Windows 10, windows 7, ubuntu 16.04 on the hard disk. Kali on the usb. Virtualbox, well, Windows 3.1, 95, 98, XP, 7, ReactOS, DSL, Haiku, Android 4.4.2 RC1 (it is old, I think the pc-86 Google version), OpenStep 4.2 (locked out because I have forgotten username & password), Trinux (Can't remember correctly as I haven't used it in a while, but it's a CLI os).
> 
> Same.
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



Mostly use my windows 10 laptop, but sometimes use Ubuntu on our old dual booted xp/Ubuntu 14.xx PC. On my laptop I also have virtualbox with reactOS and tinycore virtual machines, but have never been able to create a successful Ubuntu virtual machine. Can't dual boot it either, as it has a bios password I don't know.

Oh, and I run debian under android on one of my tablets too.

Same

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## krasCGQ (Oct 14, 2016)

Only Xubuntu 16.04.1 LTS with BFQ-embedded custom kernel on UEFI with Secure Boot enabled on my Notebook.

I never do dual booting or so, because I don't want to mess with bootloader.

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Ka-B00M (Oct 14, 2016)

I have Android on my tablet (my primary computer), and Ubuntu 16.4 on my laptop (my secondary computer).
Same


----------



## karandpr (Oct 14, 2016)

Linux mint 18 and win 10 on desktop, manjaro and 7 on laptop...

Same

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 14, 2016)

LuvChouhan said:


> Thanks

Click to collapse



whats your question?


----------



## LuvChouhan (Oct 14, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> whats your question?

Click to collapse



My question was how to post Videos on this Post or to created new thread with videos.


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 14, 2016)

bit lost here..start new...

Lenovo vs Asus vs Dell vs HP vs Toshiba?


----------



## krasCGQ (Oct 14, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> Lenovo vs Asus vs Dell vs HP vs Toshiba?

Click to collapse



Lenovo and Dell are crap.
Asus looks promising for their Notebook and Desktop PCs.
HP also.
Toshiba is a bit pricey here.

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Ka-B00M (Oct 14, 2016)

Actually, Dell Precision is good. The other Dells are crap. Lenovo tablets are good. The Asus Eee series is crap, most of the rest is good. I don't know about Toshiba.


----------



## krasCGQ (Oct 14, 2016)

And no question to be bumped, so I start a new one.

If you're given a chance to birth on another world, what would it be?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Oct 15, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> And no question to be bumped, so I start a new one.
> 
> If you're given a chance to birth on another world, what would it be?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Konoha, hidden leaf village. Probably Sword Art Online too if we an choose a virtual world.

Same

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## USBhost (Oct 15, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Konoha, hidden leaf village. Probably Sword Art Online too if we an choose a virtual world.
> 
> Same
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



Log Horizon!! All the way!!
Or
No Game No Life (that will be my last choice)(Life will be hard)
Or
konosuba (has good potential)(better than NGNL)(LH still better)

Same


----------



## krasCGQ (Oct 15, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Same

Click to collapse



Time to answer my own question LOL

1. Aincrad from SAO, after ALO event; or
2. Kingdom of Lugnica from Re:Zero; or
3. Konosuba's world; or
4. Kazamatsuri from Rewrite; or
5. Town where Little Busters! and Kud Wafter are set on; or
6. Town where Clannad series are set on; or
7. China, back on Ming Dynasty era; or
8. 65M years ago, where most dinosaurs were extinct; or
9. Another life-supporting planet.

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## wizkid92 (Oct 16, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> Time to answer my own question LOL
> 
> 1. Aincrad from SAO, after ALO event; or
> 2. Kingdom of Lugnica from Re:Zero; or
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh, I'd definitely choose to live on the ice cream planet in Rolie Polie Olie. 

What's your favorite characteristic about the characters in Rolie Polie Olie?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Oct 16, 2016)

How they are fictional. It would be a nightmare if those things were real.
What does this mean?
	
	



```
Starting TWRP 2.8.5.0 on Sun Oct 16 02:09:28 2016
 (pid 84)
TW_NO_REBOOT_BOOTLOADER := true
RECOVERY_SDCARD_ON_DATA := true
I:CPU temperature file '/sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp' not found, disabling CPU temp.
TW_NO_USB_STORAGE := true
I:Found brightness file at '/sys/devices/omapdss/display0/backlight/panel/brightness'
I:TWFunc::Set_Brightness: Setting brightness control to 255
Starting the UI...Pixel format: 1280x800 @ 32bpp
Pixel format: BGRA_8888
Not using qualcomm overlay, 'omapfb'
framebuffer: fd 4 (1280 x 800)
=> Linking mtab
=> Processing recovery.fstab
I:Processing '/system'
I:Processing '/cache'
I:Processing '/data'
I:Setting up '/data' as data/media emulated storage.
I:mount '/data/media' '/sdcard' process ended with RC=0
I:mount '/data/media/0' '/sdcard' process ended with RC=0
I:Processing '/efs'
I:Created '/efs' folder.
I:Processing '/boot'
I:Processing '/recovery'
I:Processing '/bootloader'
I:Processing '/preload'
I:Created '/preload' folder.
I:Processing '/external_sd'
I:Created '/external_sd' folder.
I:Backup folder set to '/data/media/0/TWRP/BACKUPS/c160761366ed311'
I:Settings storage is '/data/media/0'
Updating partition details...
I:Data backup size is 2506MB, free: 6230MB.
I:Unable to mount '/external_sd'
I:Actual block device: '', current file system: 'vfat'
...done
I:Unmounting main partitions...


Partition Logs:
/system | /dev/block/mmcblk0p9 | Size: 1204MB Used: 956MB Free: 248MB Backup Size: 956MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Mounted Can_Be_Wiped Can_Be_Backed_Up Wipe_Available_in_GUI IsPresent 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/mmcblk0p9
   Display_Name: System
   Storage_Name: System
   Backup_Path: /system
   Backup_Name: system
   Backup_Display_Name: System
   Storage_Path: /system
   Current_File_System: ext4
   Fstab_File_System: ext4
   Backup_Method: files

/cache | /dev/block/mmcblk0p7 | Size: 688MB Used: 11MB Free: 677MB Backup Size: 11MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Mounted Can_Be_Wiped Can_Be_Backed_Up Wipe_During_Factory_Reset Wipe_Available_in_GUI IsPresent 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/mmcblk0p7
   Display_Name: Cache
   Storage_Name: Cache
   Backup_Path: /cache
   Backup_Name: cache
   Backup_Display_Name: Cache
   Storage_Path: /cache
   Current_File_System: ext4
   Fstab_File_System: ext4
   Backup_Method: files

/data | /dev/block/mmcblk0p10 | Size: 12149MB Used: 2506MB Free: 6230MB Backup Size: 2506MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Mounted Can_Be_Wiped Can_Be_Backed_Up Wipe_During_Factory_Reset Wipe_Available_in_GUI IsPresent Has_Data_Media Can_Encrypt_Backup Use_Userdata_Encryption Is_Storage Is_Settings_Storage 
   Symlink_Path: /data/media/0
   Symlink_Mount_Point: /sdcard
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/mmcblk0p10
   Length: -16384
   Display_Name: Data
   Storage_Name: Internal Storage
   Backup_Path: /data
   Backup_Name: data
   Backup_Display_Name: Data
   Storage_Path: /data/media/0
   Current_File_System: ext4
   Fstab_File_System: ext4
   Backup_Method: files
   MTP_Storage_ID: 65537

/efs | /dev/block/mmcblk0p1 | Size: 19MB Used: 4MB Free: 15MB Backup Size: 4MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Mounted Can_Be_Wiped Can_Be_Backed_Up IsPresent 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/mmcblk0p1
   Display_Name: EFS
   Storage_Name: EFS
   Backup_Path: /efs
   Backup_Name: efs
   Backup_Display_Name: EFS
   Storage_Path: /efs
   Current_File_System: ext4
   Fstab_File_System: ext4
   Backup_Method: files

/boot | /dev/block/mmcblk0p5 | Size: 8MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Backed_Up IsPresent Can_Flash_Img 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/mmcblk0p5
   Display_Name: Boot
   Storage_Name: boot
   Backup_Path: /boot
   Backup_Name: boot
   Backup_Display_Name: Boot
   Storage_Path: /boot
   Current_File_System: emmc
   Fstab_File_System: emmc
   Backup_Method: dd

/recovery | /dev/block/mmcblk0p6 | Size: 8MB
   Flags: IsPresent Can_Flash_Img 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/mmcblk0p6
   Display_Name: Recovery
   Storage_Name: recovery
   Backup_Path: /recovery
   Backup_Name: recovery
   Backup_Display_Name: Recovery
   Storage_Path: /recovery
   Current_File_System: emmc
   Fstab_File_System: emmc
   Backup_Method: dd

/bootloader | /dev/block/mmcblk0p2 | Size: 2MB
   Flags: IsPresent 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/mmcblk0p2
   Display_Name: bootloader
   Storage_Name: bootloader
   Backup_Path: /bootloader
   Backup_Name: bootloader
   Backup_Display_Name: bootloader
   Storage_Path: /bootloader
   Current_File_System: emmc
   Fstab_File_System: emmc
   Backup_Method: dd

/preload | /dev/block/mmcblk0p11 | Size: 503MB Used: 269MB Free: 234MB Backup Size: 269MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Mounted Can_Be_Wiped IsPresent 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/mmcblk0p11
   Display_Name: preload
   Storage_Name: preload
   Backup_Path: /preload
   Backup_Name: preload
   Backup_Display_Name: preload
   Storage_Path: /preload
   Current_File_System: ext4
   Fstab_File_System: ext4
   Backup_Method: files

/external_sd |  | Size: 0MB Used: 0MB Free: 0MB Backup Size: 0MB
   Flags: Can_Be_Mounted Can_Be_Wiped Wipe_Available_in_GUI Removable Is_Storage 
   Primary_Block_Device: /dev/block/mmcblk1p1
   Alternate_Block_Device: /dev/block/mmcblk1
   Display_Name: Micro SDcard
   Storage_Name: Micro SDcard
   Backup_Path: /external_sd
   Backup_Name: external_sd
   Backup_Display_Name: Micro SDcard
   Storage_Path: /external_sd
   Current_File_System: vfat
   Fstab_File_System: vfat
   Backup_Method: files
   MTP_Storage_ID: 65538

I:Loading package: TWRP (/script/ui.xml)
I:Load XML directly
I:Loading package: TWRP (/data/media/0/TWRP/theme/ui.zip)
I:Loading zip theme
I:Loading package: TWRP (/twres/ui.xml)
I:Load XML directly
I:Checking resolution...
I:Loading resources...
open_png /twres/images/button.png
open_png /twres/images/file.png
open_png /twres/images/folder.png
open_png /twres/images/indeterminate001.png
open_png /twres/images/indeterminate002.png
open_png /twres/images/indeterminate003.png
open_png /twres/images/indeterminate004.png
open_png /twres/images/indeterminate005.png
open_png /twres/images/indeterminate006.png
open_png /twres/images/indeterminate007.png
open_png /twres/images/progress_empty.png
open_png /twres/images/progress_fill.png
open_png /twres/images/checkbox_empty.png
open_png /twres/images/checkbox_checked.png
open_png /twres/images/radio_empty.png
open_png /twres/images/radio_selected.png
open_png /twres/images/medium-button.png
open_png /twres/images/mediumwide-button.png
open_png /twres/images/sort-button.png
open_png /twres/images/minus-button.png
open_png /twres/images/plus-button.png
open_png /twres/images/home-icon.png
open_png /twres/images/back-icon.png
open_png /twres/images/console-toggle.png
open_png /twres/images/slider.png
open_png /twres/images/slider-used.png
open_png /twres/images/slider-touch.png
open_png /twres/images/unlock.png
open_png /twres/images/keyboard1.png
open_png /twres/images/keyboard2.png
open_png /twres/images/keyboard3.png
open_png /twres/images/keyboard4.png
open_png /twres/images/cursor.png
I:Loading variables...
I:Loading mouse cursor...
I:Loading pages...
I:PageSet::CheckInclude loading filename: '/twres/landscape.xml'
I:Loading included resources...
I:Loading included variables...
I:Loading mouse cursor...
I:Loading included pages...
I:Loading page main
I:Loading page main2
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page install
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page flash_confirm
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page flash_zip
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page flash_done
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page install_image
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page flashimage_confirm
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page clear_vars
I:Loading page confirm_action
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page action_page
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page singleaction_page
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page action_complete
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page filecheck
I:Loading page rebootcheck
I:Loading page reboot
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page selectstorage
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page mount
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page usb_mount
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page usb_umount
I:Loading page wipe
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page advancedwipe
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page formatdata
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page formatdata_confirm
I:Loading page checkpartitionlist
I:Loading page partitionoptions
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page refreshfilesystem
I:Loading page selectfilesystem
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page backup
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page backupname1
I:Loading page backupname2
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page backupencryption
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page backupencryption2
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page checkbackuppassword
I:Loading page backup_run
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page restore
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Unable to open '/data/media/0/TWRP/BACKUPS/c160761366ed311'
I:Loading page restore_read
I:Loading page restore_decrypt
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page try_restore_decrypt
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page restore_select
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page renamebackup
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page restore_run
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page settings
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page timezone
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page screen
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page Vibrate
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page advanced
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page partsdcard
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page htcdumlock
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page lock
I:Loading page filemanagerlist
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page filemanageroptions
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page choosedestinationfolder
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page filemanagerrenamefile
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page filemanagerrenamefolder
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page filemanagerchmod
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page filemanagerconfirm
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page filemanageracction
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page decrypt
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page trydecrypt
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page terminalfolder
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page terminalcommand
I:Loading page sideload
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page fixperms
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Loading page installsu
I:Cannot find file /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
I:Set page: 'clear_vars'
I:Set page: 'main2'
I:Switching packages (TWRP)
No file contexts for SELinux
Full SELinux support is present.
E:Cannot load volume /misc!
E:Cannot load volume /misc!
Startup Commands: 
ro.boot.emmc_checksum=3
ro.boot.debug_level=0x4f4c
ro.boot.carrier=wifi-only
ro.boot.mode=reboot_recovery
ro.boot.serialno=c160761366ed311
ro.serialno=c160761366ed311
ro.bootmode=reboot_recovery
ro.baseband=unknown
ro.bootloader=unknown
ro.hardware=espresso10
ro.revision=10
ro.emmc=0
ro.boot.emmc=0
ro.factorytest=0
ro.secure=0
ro.allow.mock.location=1
ro.debuggable=1
persist.sys.usb.config=mtp,adb
ro.build.id=JZO54K
ro.build.display.id=cm_p5110-eng 4.1.2 JZO54K f5a9f2c204 test-keys
ro.build.version.incremental=f5a9f2c204
ro.build.version.sdk=16
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=4.1.2
ro.build.date=Thu Feb 12 11:08:32 UTC 2015
ro.build.date.utc=0
ro.build.type=eng
ro.build.user=dees_troy
ro.build.host=ded1.ktechnology.net
ro.build.tags=test-keys
ro.product.model=GT-P5110
ro.product.brand=samsung
ro.product.name=espresso10wifixx
ro.product.device=espresso10wifi
ro.product.board=piranha
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi
ro.product.manufacturer=samsung
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=US
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=omap4
ro.build.product=espresso10wifi
ro.build.description=espresso10wifixx-user 4.0.3 IML74K P5110XWALD2 release-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=samsung/espresso10wifixx/espresso10wifi:4.0.3/IML74K/P5110XWALD2:user/release-keys
ro.build.characteristics=tablet
ro.cm.device=p5110
rild.libpath=/vendor/lib/libsec-ril.so
rild.libargs=-d /dev/ttys0
telephony.lteOnCdmaDevice=0
ro.sf.lcd_density=160
ro.rommanager.developerid=cyanogenmod
keyguard.no_require_sim=true
ro.url.legal=http://www.google.com/intl/%s/mobile/android/basic/phone-legal.html
ro.url.legal.android_privacy=http://www.google.com/intl/%s/mobile/android/basic/privacy.html
ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-google
ro.com.android.wifi-watchlist=GoogleGuest
ro.setupwizard.enterprise_mode=1
ro.com.android.dateformat=MM-dd-yyyy
ro.com.android.dataroaming=false
ro.cm.version=10-20150212-UNOFFICIAL-p5110
ro.modversion=10-20150212-UNOFFICIAL-p5110
ro.config.ringtone=CyanTone.ogg
ro.config.notification_sound=CyanMessage.ogg
ro.config.alarm_alert=CyanAlarm.ogg
ro.carrier=unknown
wifi.interface=wlan0
wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=15
ro.opengles.version=131072
dalvik.vm.heapstartsize=5m
dalvik.vm.heapgrowthlimit=48m
dalvik.vm.heapsize=256m
ro.kernel.android.checkjni=1
dalvik.vm.dexopt-flags=m=y
net.bt.name=Android
net.change=net.bt.name
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt
init.svc.ueventd=running
init.svc.recovery=running
service.adb.root=1
init.svc.adbd=running
twrp.crash_counter=0
ro.twrp.boot=1
ro.twrp.version=2.8.5.0

I:Copying file /cache/recovery/log to /cache/recovery/last_log
tw_get_context got selinux context: unlabeled
I:Got default contexts and file mode for storage files.
I:Attempt to load settings from settings file...
I:Loading settings from '/data/media/0/TWRP/.twrps'.
I:Backup folder set to '/data/media/0/TWRP/BACKUPS/c160761366ed311'
I:Copying file /etc/recovery.fstab to /cache/recovery/recovery.fstab
I:Version number saved to '/cache/recovery/.version'
I:Unable to mount '/external_sd'
I:Actual block device: '', current file system: 'vfat'
I:TWFunc::Set_Brightness: Setting brightness control to 76
I:Switching packages (TWRP)
I:TWFunc::Set_Brightness: Setting brightness control to 5
I:TWFunc::Set_Brightness: Setting brightness control to 0
I:TWFunc::Set_Brightness: Setting brightness control to 76
I:Set page: 'install'
I:Set page: 'selectstorage'
I:Backup folder set to '/data/media/0/TWRP/BACKUPS/c160761366ed311'
I:Set page: 'clear_vars'
I:Set page: 'install'
I:Set page: 'flash_confirm'
I:Set page: 'flash_zip'
I:operation_start: 'Flashing'
Installing '/sdcard/Download/espresso-common_TWRP_3.0.2-6.zip'...
Checking for MD5 file...
Skipping MD5 check: no MD5 file found
Verifying zip signature...
I:read key e=3 hash=20
I:1 key(s) loaded from /res/keys
E:footer is wrong
E:Zip signature verification failed: 1
Error flashing zip '/sdcard/Download/espresso-common_TWRP_3.0.2-6.zip'
Updating partition details...
I:Data backup size is 2506MB, free: 6230MB.
I:Unable to mount '/external_sd'
I:Actual block device: '', current file system: 'vfat'
...done
I:Set page: 'flash_done'
I:operation_end - status=1
I:Set page: 'clear_vars'
I:Set page: 'main2'
I:Set page: 'advanced'
I:Set page: 'confirm_action'
I:Set page: 'action_page'
I:operation_start: 'Copy Log'
I:Copying file /tmp/recovery.log to /data/media/0/recovery.log
```


----------



## krasCGQ (Oct 16, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> How they are fictional. It would be a nightmare if those things were real.
> What does this mean?

Click to collapse



I don't know :silly:
By the way, you could ask this on general help thread on XDA. This error means that the zip isn't signed. Turn off zip signature verification on TWRP.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Ka-B00M (Oct 16, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> If you were talking about ubuntu I am on 16.04 LTS.
> 
> 
> Ino or Hinata?
> ...

Click to collapse





krasCGQ said:


> I don't know :silly:
> By the way, you could ask this on general help thread on XDA. This error means that the zip isn't signed. Turn off zip signature verification on TWRP.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



You just said you don't know, then youmanswered.
I did ask that in another forum and got no answers..


----------



## karandpr (Oct 16, 2016)

He was being funny like other peeps in this thread....

Do you like polar bears ?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Oct 16, 2016)

karandpr said:


> He was being funny like other peeps in this thread....
> 
> Do you like polar bears ?

Click to collapse



Yeah, those fluffy furry cuties 

Valentine rose or Mistletoe tree?

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Ka-B00M (Oct 16, 2016)

Yes.
Why is there hair in my sunscreen?


----------



## charlie2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

cause you put sunscreen on it lmao  ,


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 17, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> Yes.
> Why is there hair in my sunscreen?

Click to collapse



Because you accidentally put sunscreen in your hair bottle

Have you ridden a motorbike before?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Oct 17, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Because you accidentally put sunscreen in your hair bottle
> 
> Have you ridden a motorbike before?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not really 

How is Redmi Note 3 ?


----------



## Redoran (Oct 17, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Not really
> 
> How is Redmi Note 3 ?

Click to collapse



I have no Redmi Note 3, but i like photo taken by Redmi, will try it in near future.

Do you have any Instagram account?


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 17, 2016)

Redoran said:


> I have no Redmi Note 3, but i like photo taken by Redmi, will try it in near future.
> 
> Do you have any Instagram account?

Click to collapse



no. no instagram no facebook no twitter. 

is Yahoo still safe or no?


----------



## krasCGQ (Oct 17, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> is Yahoo still safe or no?

Click to collapse



No. Yahoo has already compromised their users' privacy far before...

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Jesse72 (Oct 17, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Not really
> 
> How is Redmi Note 3 ?

Click to collapse



*Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro thank you very much! Lol

Anyway, lovin the phone, I have the 2gb/16gb model, with no problems so far. It's rooted on MIUI 8 marshmallow currently, wasn't that happy with the current selection of cyanogenmod ROMs for it. Rear fingerprint scanner is amazing, dunno how I lived without one! Pick up the phone, and it's already unlocked.

Got it for just under $200aud, and it is brilliant for the price! Has everything I want, only improvements I could see is NFC and more storage as I couldn't afford the 32gb model. Highly recommend to anyone else looking in the <$250 range.

Do you prefer the Microsoft or Google ecosystem?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ViktorEliz (Oct 18, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> *Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro thank you very much! Lol
> 
> Anyway, lovin the phone, I have the 2gb/16gb model, with no problems so far. It's rooted on MIUI 8 marshmallow currently, wasn't that happy with the current selection of cyanogenmod ROMs for it. Rear fingerprint scanner is amazing, dunno how I lived without one! Pick up the phone, and it's already unlocked.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Google ecosystem, very open.

Do you intend to use Samsung phone?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 21, 2016)

Nope

How many Samsung burn memes can you think of ?


----------



## DroidApp (Oct 21, 2016)

How to do this instead of that?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Oct 21, 2016)

Yes, but just until the OnePlus phones have MicroSD slots.


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 29, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Nope
> 
> How many Samsung burn memes can you think of ?

Click to collapse



i haven't seen any samsung memes yet.. 
can you share?


----------



## krasCGQ (Oct 29, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> can you share?

Click to collapse



I saw that on YouTube before but it was blocked then.

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Oct 31, 2016)

Favorite Food ?


----------



## hiroshin (Oct 31, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Favorite Food ?

Click to collapse



Oh man, happy halloween!
Vegetable.
Are you happy now?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Oct 31, 2016)

Yes. I love CyanogenMod.
What is your favorite Android app.


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Oct 31, 2016)

Greenify, forcastie and kernel adiutor-mod are my favourites.

Same

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Saber (Oct 31, 2016)

Adaway, Betterbatterystats, MiXplorer. 

Same.


----------



## krasCGQ (Nov 1, 2016)

Greenify, Amplify, GSam, Twidere, Swipe, XDA app (lol)

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## tzzeri (Nov 1, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> Greenify, Amplify, GSam, Twidere, Swipe, XDA app (lol)
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



The telephone app
Same


----------



## Ka-B00M (Nov 1, 2016)

Puffin, MCPE, Root Browser, Rashr
How do I fix the Youtube recommendations so they don't try to force me to watch spam


----------



## wokdogol (Nov 4, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> Puffin, MCPE, Root Browser, Rashr
> How do I fix the Youtube recommendations so they don't try to force me to watch spam

Click to collapse



Xposed, utube ad away. Give it a try. Any 4k wallpaper website?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Nov 4, 2016)

I am still getting spam in my recommendations. I do not know of any, but there probably is one. What is the 51st digit of pi.


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Nov 4, 2016)

8 if you count from decimal point, 5 if you include 3.

Byakugan or Mangekyo Sharingan or Rinnegan or something else?

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## krasCGQ (Nov 5, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Byakugan or Mangekyo Sharingan or Rinnegan or something else?

Click to collapse



I'll burn you into cinders.

That's my pick for today.

Idol group or boyband?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Ka-B00M (Nov 5, 2016)

Don't know. Would you rather use Android on a desktop or standard Windows on a mobile device?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 5, 2016)

Windows on mobile device.

Where is Jesse ?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ka-B00M (Nov 5, 2016)

In the universe.
How long does a tablet usually last before it dies?


----------



## USBhost (Nov 5, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Windows on mobile device.
> 
> Where is Jesse ?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The real question is where are you that you don't see him?


Ka-B00M said:


> In the universe.
> How long does a tablet usually last before it dies?

Click to collapse



2 years + I had my Nexus 9 for 2 years as of today :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Ka-B00M (Nov 6, 2016)

USBhost said:


> The real question is where are you that you don't see him?
> 
> 2 years + I had my Nexus 9 for 2 years as of today :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



You should be good. My cheapo tablet is almost on year 4.


----------



## tzzeri (Nov 9, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> You should be good. My cheapo tablet is almost on year 4.

Click to collapse



Depends on which tablet, how much you use it and how well you care for it. Not everyone will be as lucky as you. 
Do you enjoy snow?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes.
How can we prevent T**** from winning?


----------



## krasCGQ (Nov 9, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> Yes.
> How can we prevent T**** from winning?

Click to collapse



No politics, please.

Substratum or Layers or CMTE?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## notauseranymore (Nov 9, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> No politics, please.
> 
> Substratum or Layers or CMTE?

Click to collapse



CMTE.
Layers and Substratum seems to be very fragmented with their products, I prefer a whole bundle.

Battery life or phone performance?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Nov 9, 2016)

AutumQueen92 said:


> CMTE.
> Layers and Substratum seems to be very fragmented with their products, I prefer a whole bundle.
> 
> Battery life or phone performance?

Click to collapse



I prefer battery as I don't use resource intensive tasks. But for most balance between battery and performance would be ideal.

Same

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Ka-B00M (Nov 9, 2016)

I want a balance. Performance when I need it, battery life when that performance isn't needed. I have seen this applied in chips using the ARM big.LITTLE feature. The problem is that they don't put the feature in high-end chips.

Will the world end by 2020 because of T****?


----------



## tzzeri (Nov 9, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> I want a balance. Performance when I need it, battery life when that performance isn't needed. I have seen this applied in chips using the ARM big.LITTLE feature. The problem is that they don't put the feature in high-end chips.
> 
> Will the world end by 2020 because of T****?

Click to collapse



Firstly, his name is Trump. Secondly, the world's not ending just because America elected a leader the you don't like. For most of history, many countries all had leaders and kings way more corrupt and evil than him, who had way more power than he will ever have, who were able to have whoever they wanted killed without trial, and could start a war without anyone elses approval. And there wasn't elections to remove them. But the world hasn't ended yet.
As for Trump, he needs to watch his mouth, and realise that as President, he'll be accountable for whatever he says; but as for his policies, as with any policy, they are good for some, and not good for others. He won because he targeted his campaign to those who felt they weren't being listened to by the establishment. He made policies for those who are out of the workforce (and want to work, not get free welfare), and those worried about national security, the rise of terrorism, and the ever growing national debt.
He won fare and square, and, to quote what Obama said yesterday, the sun will still rise in the morning.

Sorry for the long rant, I just feel that people are exaggerating about how bad he is. I just hope he fixes the mess Obama made, for which I'll have to wait and see.

Who's a bigger super power, China or America?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 9, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Firstly, his name is Trump. Secondly, the world's not ending just because America elected a leader the you don't like. For most of history, many countries all had leaders and kings way more corrupt and evil than him, who had way more power than he will ever have, who were able to have whoever they wanted killed without trial, and could start a war without anyone elses approval. And there wasn't elections to remove them. But the world hasn't ended yet.
> As for Trump, he needs to watch his mouth, and realise that as President, he'll be accountable for whatever he says; but as for his policies, as with any policy, they are good for some, and not good for others. He won because he targeted his campaign to those who felt they weren't being listened to by the establishment. He made policies for those who are out of the workforce (and want to work, not get free welfare), and those worried about national security, the rise of terrorism, and the ever growing national debt.
> He won fare and square, and, to quote what Obama said yesterday, the sun will still rise in the morning.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Used to be America now who knows 

Obama didn't make a mess. Blame that on Bush 

How long until the world economy falls? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## USBhost (Nov 9, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Used to be America now who knows
> 
> Obama didn't make a mess. Blame that on Bush
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They both did..... Obamacare just made the United States more in debt.

With TRUMP hopefully a long time from now.
He's a businessman and he knows how to make money.

United States of TRUMP haha lol

Politically correct rain is over!!! Haha! I hate the politically correct standard.

Did I make sense?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Nov 10, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Used to be America now who knows
> 
> Obama didn't make a mess. Blame that on Bush
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



30 seconds.
I would like to briefly talk about T****. He will now be referred to as "it" because it is so disgraceful that it shall not be treated as a human. Now, if we look at the popular vote, Clinton leads by about a percentage point. The popular vote usually shows the same winner as the Electoral College, which I will call the Electoral Preschool because they are that dumb. T**** will benifit the big corporations and the wealthy, white, non-Muslim, non-Mexican men. Our government is corrupt in the sense that big companies and wealthy people can pay the politicians. Admit it, you've seen that. These big companies and wealthy people our paying the electors to support this disgraceful pseudohuman. That is why it won. The reason those kings and dictators from the past didn't cause the world to end is because they didn't have nukes way back then.
How can we get rid of T**** in a way that does not involve killing it?


----------



## krasCGQ (Nov 10, 2016)

Awww...
Stop that political things!

I don't want to start XDA version of WW!

Please some ask about things other than that!

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## tzzeri (Nov 10, 2016)

USBhost said:


> They both did..... Obamacare just made the United States more in debt.
> 
> With TRUMP hopefully a long time from now.
> He's a businessman and he knows how to make money.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I guess. Political correctness gets in the way of common sense. Why is it racist to build a wall to be in control of your borders? Why is it racist to deport ILLEGAL immigrants, who are currently being protected by the Obama administration.
That said, he still needs to watch his mouth. The leaked video from 10 years ago was unacceptable, and there was some more recent stuff that I could mention if you want.
But the main things is his policy, and if you read his policies, they're quite good; and focuses on what needs fixing. So I'm hoping for the best. With a republican house of representatives and senate, he'll hopefully be able to do what he wants: #MAGA

Did I make sense?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Nov 10, 2016)

tzzeri said:


> Yes, I guess. Political correctness gets in the way of common sense. Why is it racist to build a wall to be in control of your borders? Why is it racist to deport ILLEGAL immigrants, who are currently being protected by the Obama administration.
> That said, he still needs to watch his mouth. The leaked video from 10 years ago was unacceptable, and there was some more recent stuff that I could mention if you want.
> But the main things is his policy, and if you read his policies, they're quite good; and focuses on what needs fixing. So I'm hoping for the best. With a republican house of representatives and senate, he'll hopefully be able to do what he wants: #MAGA
> 
> Did I make sense?

Click to collapse



Probably.

To change the topic, usb mass storage or media transfer protocol?

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## krasCGQ (Nov 10, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> To change the topic, usb mass storage or media transfer protocol?

Click to collapse



MTP because my SD card is in F2FS; I couldn't read it on Windows PCs.

Same.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Ka-B00M (Nov 10, 2016)

USB mass storage because if you form an acronym of it, making it UMS, and compare that to the acronym of Media Transfer Protocol, which is MTP, you will find that UMS has less leters in common with "Donald T****." 2 vs 3.
Lindows or Winux?

---------- Post added at 04:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 AM ----------




Ka-B00M said:


> USB mass storage because if you form an acronym of it, making it UMS, and compare that to the acronym of Media Transfer Protocol, which is MTP, you will find that UMS has less leters in common with "Donald T****." 2 vs 3.
> Lindows or Winux?

Click to collapse



OMG I created this question not realizing these two OSes actually exist!
Perpetual Potato or Perpetual Pi.


----------



## USBhost (Nov 10, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> MTP because my SD card is in F2FS; I couldn't read it on Windows PCs.
> 
> Same.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



MTP is nice but it has problems.... (GNU/Linux user here)

What speed am I? Or same


----------



## karandpr (Nov 10, 2016)

Class 10

Potatoes or Spinach ?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Nov 10, 2016)

Potatoes.
Same

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Ka-B00M (Nov 10, 2016)

Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato! Potato!


----------



## krasCGQ (Nov 10, 2016)

Truly, this is the worst spam ever.

By the way, did I make a nonsense?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Nov 11, 2016)

Perhaps 

Did you watch Hunter X Hunter ?


----------



## idrekdon (Nov 12, 2016)

*HELP NEED Custom Rom*

Does anyone has working custom rom for SKK CHRONOS ACE? Thanks!


PS: Yeah I know, crappy phone, but hey not everyone can afford classy phone. Okay?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Nov 12, 2016)

Theoretically in many universes, but maybe not this one.
What is the answerr to (((((9999999999^9999999999^9999999999^9999999999^9999999999)!)!)!)!)!


----------



## krasCGQ (Nov 12, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Perhaps
> 
> Did you watch Hunter X Hunter ?

Click to collapse



Nope.
I've some other animes that I forget to watch even until today :silly:

Are some people believe that some things from anime could happen in reality?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Ka-B00M (Nov 12, 2016)

Yes. It is true. People exist in both real life and anime.
Why does Windows make everything so hard to do.


----------



## USBhost (Nov 12, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> Nope.
> I've some other animes that I forget to watch even until today :silly:
> 
> Are some people believe that some things from anime could happen in reality?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes!!!!! They die when they're killed


Ka-B00M said:


> Yes. It is true. People exist in both real life and anime.
> Why does Windows make everything so hard to do.

Click to collapse



Because... Hey MS make your file manager more universal.... Like on Linux...
only have the file system as the limit.


We all know Anime will become real in the future... So this is my question....
Would we all go extinct when it happens?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Nov 12, 2016)

Yes.
Why is cleverbot so dumb?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 17, 2016)

Cos dumb bot is clever ...

Coolest super power ?


----------



## Robertethornburg (Nov 17, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Cos dumb bot is clever ...
> 
> Coolest super power ?

Click to collapse



Super Maggots 

When was your first kiss? :laugh:


----------



## Ka-B00M (Nov 17, 2016)

Telekenasis.
How does apple get away with selling cheaply made pieces of crap as high end smartphones?


----------



## JRoebux (Nov 17, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> Telekenasis.
> How does apple get away with selling cheaply made pieces of crap as high end smartphones?

Click to collapse



Objectively speaking the iPhone has the best build quality of any smartphone on the market.  Anyone who says differently is a biased Android fanboy. 
*
Full disclosure: I have only owned Symbian and Android smartphones and have never owned a single Apple product other than 1 of the early iPods.*


----------



## Ka-B00M (Nov 18, 2016)

Unfortunetly, all the money goes to the build quality. Performance, battery life, and usability are all horrible. How many people drop their phone off the roof, BTW? You can't call it a smartphone if it is dumber than a dumb phone. Yes, I've used one. No, I'm not an Apple hater or an Android fanboy, I am planning on trying Ubuntu Touch and Sailfish OS.


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 22, 2016)

JRoebux said:


> Objectively speaking the iPhone has the best build quality of any smartphone on the market.  Anyone who says differently is a biased Android fanboy.
> *
> Full disclosure: I have only owned Symbian and Android smartphones and have never owned a single Apple product other than 1 of the early iPods.*

Click to collapse



The dislike of apple products by us android users isn't based on the quality of the hardware. It is based on the fact that there is no freedom in it's use and the severe limitations of what software can be used on them. It's like having a car that you can only drive to a controlled set of locations instead of everywhere you need to go and paying a ridiculous price for that basically useless car. Anyone that buys such a car has more money than they have sense. Do you see the point now? Apple still refuses to focus on versatility and  usability of their technology just like in the 80's when they fell off the map because the world preferred IBM and IBM compatible computers instead, it won't be very many more years and the same will probably happen to them with smartphone technology as well, they'll get passed over for the more versatile and usable devices and disappear into the dust.

I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## JRoebux (Nov 22, 2016)

^^ I think you missed the earlier discussion. I was responding to a guy who was saying the iPhone is a cheap piece of crap being sold at a high price point. That's objectively not true. The build quality is top notch (yes better than the pixel).


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 23, 2016)

JRoebux said:


> ^^ I think you missed the earlier discussion. I was responding to a guy who was saying the iPhone is a cheap piece of crap being sold at a high price point. That's objectively not true. The build quality is top notch (yes better than the pixel).

Click to collapse



whats  your question?? 
start again. 
What is meaning of Tvionaasted?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Nov 23, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> The dislike of apple products by us android users isn't based on the quality of the hardware. It is based on the fact that there is no freedom in it's use and the severe limitations of what software can be used on them. It's like having a car that you can only drive to a controlled set of locations instead of everywhere you need to go and paying a ridiculous price for that basically useless car. Anyone that buys such a car has more money than they have sense. Do you see the point now? Apple still refuses to focus on versatility and  usability of their technology just like in the 80's when they fell off the map because the world preferred IBM and IBM compatible computers instead, it won't be very many more years and the same will probably happen to them with smartphone technology as well, they'll get passed over for the more versatile and usable devices and disappear into the dust.
> 
> I DO NOT GIVE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE

Click to collapse



I forgot to mention that. Remember the time when those iDiots released the iWatch and that was the same quarter they didin't publish their report? Their plan to turn everyone into iSlaves won't work.

---------- Post added at 05:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 AM ----------




JRoebux said:


> ^^ I think you missed the earlier discussion. I was responding to a guy who was saying the iPhone is a cheap piece of crap being sold at a high price point. That's objectively not true. The build quality is top notch (yes better than the pixel).

Click to collapse



Honestly, the Pixel sucks. One drop and it dies, poor sound quality, and no MicroSD slot. I can live with the first two on a cheap phone, but not one in that price range. Additionally, any phone with no MicroSD slot is a piece of ****. And, of course a piece of gorilla glass fused to a brick of aluminum is well built. Well built isn't necessarily expensive. Look at my $300 tablet that didn't break when I threw it down the stairs. It is now depreciated to about $160. See, good build quality for cheap. And flip phones are under $20 now. Those are very durable. Well built for cheap again. What about my $50 Syma quadcopter? OK, I'll admit that on the flip phone and quadcopter, there is little functionality. But my tablet, which is worth under $200 now, is well built and still performs well. It is over 3.5 years old and outperforms my friend's iPad Pro. On iPhones, they cheaped out on functionality and hardware, not build quality. iPhones are slow, unstable, have crappy battery life, no MicroSD slot, outdated processors, very little memory, terrible resource management (Yes, I said it, deal with it.) , badly polished software, bad UI design (even if it did work like it should), mediocre cameras (Yes, I said that too.), and, last but not least, no freedom. It is still a cheaply made piece of crap, even if the build quality is good. I know that it doesn't sound right to say that anything is a well-built cheaply made piece of crap, but you should see where I am going, even if you only use 10% of your brain. I do not want all of these issues in something I am paying hard-earned money for. It's that simple.


----------



## Saber (Nov 23, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> What is meaning of Tvionaasted?

Click to collapse



Sorry can't help you. Don't know what that is 

Would you rather 0 degree or 40 degree weather (in celcius)?


----------



## krasCGQ (Nov 23, 2016)

Saber said:


> Would you rather 0 degree or 40 degree weather (in celcius)?

Click to collapse



40 degrees is too hot, while 0 degrees is too cold.

I would stick with mid-10-20 degrees. However, because it's almost impossible to reach such temperatures in Indonesia, I always stick myself on rooms with ACs.

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Ka-B00M (Nov 23, 2016)

0 degrees. I can tolerate cold very well for some reason.
Do you feel like phones are getting too expensive?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 23, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> 0 degrees. I can tolerate cold very well for some reason.
> Do you feel like phones are getting too expensive?

Click to collapse



Definitely. I've seen them over $1000

Would you rather rent or own your own house? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Ka-B00M (Nov 24, 2016)

Own it. Renting a house has too many restrictions on what I can do with it, and will cost more money overall.
Can someone please thank me on every single one of my posts?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 24, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> Own it. Renting a house has too many restrictions on what I can do with it, and will cost more money overall.
> Can someone please thank me on every single one of my posts?

Click to collapse



Good luck with that man, can't do it in off topic 

Everyone enjoying their day today? I know it's Thanksgiving here in the states but what do you do for fun on your favorite holiday with family? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## karandpr (Nov 24, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Good luck with that man, can't do it in off topic
> 
> Everyone enjoying their day today? I know it's Thanksgiving here in the states but what do you do for fun on your favorite holiday with family?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Take a nap .Spend the day in house

Are you excited about Steam Autumn Sale ?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Nov 24, 2016)

Maybe.
Why does my dad's Windows 10 installation take up over 300 gigabytes of drive space?


----------



## Aenadon (Nov 24, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> Maybe.
> Why does my dad's Windows 10 installation take up over 300 gigabytes of drive space?

Click to collapse



Because he WAIT WHAT THE HELL 300 GB??? Maybe do a system cleanup and clean up old windows installations and other useless junk

Is earth flat?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Nov 24, 2016)

Aenadon said:


> Because he WAIT WHAT THE HELL 300 GB??? Maybe do a system cleanup and clean up old windows installations and other useless junk
> 
> Is earth flat?

Click to collapse



No the earth isn't flat, we've been over this before 

What's everyone looking forward to this holiday season? 

Sent from my Pixel XL


----------



## USBhost (Nov 24, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> No the earth isn't flat, we've been over this before
> 
> What's everyone looking forward to this holiday season?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL

Click to collapse



So I can get some days off....

Is wifi life?


----------



## notauseranymore (Nov 25, 2016)

USBhost said:


> So I can get some days off....
> 
> Is wifi life?

Click to collapse




I sent a day without wifi, it was literally hell.

Anyone else believe the earth is carried on a huge turtle floating in space?


----------



## krasCGQ (Nov 25, 2016)

AutumQueen92 said:


> Anyone else believe the earth is carried on a huge turtle floating in space?

Click to collapse



If it's named Milky Way, then I would say so.

Does anyone believe here that lovey-dovey couples and harem on Anime are exist in this world?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Asiance (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm sure if you looked hard enough out could find something like it but incredibly rare.
Is suicide an act of bravery or cowardice?


----------



## krasCGQ (Nov 25, 2016)

Asiance said:


> I'm sure if you looked hard enough out could find something like it but incredibly rare.
> Is suicide an act of bravery or cowardice?

Click to collapse



Bravery if he wants to answer a challenge.
Cowardice if he wants to run away from (a bad) reality.

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Asiance (Nov 25, 2016)

Usually cowardice or sometimes stupidity.
What do you mean challenge?


----------



## wizkid92 (Nov 27, 2016)

Asiance said:


> Usually cowardice or sometimes stupidity.
> What do you mean challenge?

Click to collapse



Challenge is defined as an event or situation in whi


----------



## rico25new (Nov 27, 2016)

JRoebux said:


> ^^ I think you missed the earlier discussion. I was responding to a guy who was saying the iPhone is a cheap piece of crap being sold at a high price point. That's objectively not true. The build quality is top notch (yes better than the pixel).

Click to collapse



hahaha that is the best joke I have heard in a while 

---------- Post added at 07:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 AM ----------

my question is why can't I thank posts? 
on the xda app it says error giving thanks :crying:


----------



## krasCGQ (Nov 27, 2016)

rico25new said:


> my question is why can't I thank posts?
> on the xda app it says error giving thanks :crying:

Click to collapse



If you say on this thread: giving thanks is disabled on off-topic threads.

Did I do something nonsense?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Nov 27, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> If you say on this thread: giving thanks is disabled on off-topic threads.
> 
> Did I do something nonsense?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Nope.

Does anybody else enjoy creepypasta like I do?

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Asiance (Nov 27, 2016)

JRoebux said:


> ^^ I think you missed the earlier discussion. I was responding to a guy who was saying the iPhone is a cheap piece of crap being sold at a high price point. That's objectively not true. The build quality is top notch (yes better than the pixel).

Click to collapse





rico25new said:


> hahaha that is the best joke I have heard in a while

Click to collapse



He's right, the quality of any iPhone device is better than android. Take the battery for example. On the iPhone 6 you have a 1810mah battery which is very little compared to android phone batteries. However it lasts just as long as android batteries. Why? Because it works better. The OS is fully optimized to use resources in the best possible manner, and therefore the most efficiently.

I'm not saying iphones are better than android phones, but in that aspect they are. And its undeniable. Since android is an os that covers multiple manufacturers it isn't as optimized as iphones.

Although iphones have lower specs than most new android phones they have perfected the way it runs.

When you say, hahahhahaha nice joke you don't contribute anything to the discussion and just put people down. So what's the point of even talking if you don't have anything to contribute? Think before you speak.


----------



## rico25new (Nov 27, 2016)

Asiance said:


> He's right, the quality of any iPhone device is better than android. Take the battery for example. On the iPhone 6 you have a 1810mah battery which is very little compared to android phone batteries. However it lasts just as long as android batteries. Why? Because it works better. The OS is fully optimized to use resources in the best possible manner, and therefore the most efficiently.
> 
> I'm not saying iphones are better than android phones, but in that aspect they are. And its undeniable. Since android is an os that covers multiple manufacturers it isn't as optimized as iphones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



oh really? when android has hit deca core processor with screen resolutions comparable to high end electronics monitor and rams of 6gb that iPhone is stuck on age old dual core processor with maybe what 2gb ram? android has so many tools to optimize it the way you want. you have tools like cwm and twrp which let you recover the phone even if it goes horrible wrong.
apple is just a toy that I would gift to my 5yo niece maybe? like you contradict yourself by saying that android has several manufactures . so several manufacturers have several phones and it is not androids fault that you chose a phone that gives you as much battery life as a 1850 apple battery. my phone lasts 2 days without charge. thank you very much. maybe you should learn how to choose phones rather than blindly going and buying anything swayed just by marketing. but since you like apple and it sells only because of marketing tricks it seems thats an inherent problem with you and maybe you will never be able to see the real technology?
all apple does is make their hardware non standard and non-compliant with easily available stuff like weird headphones and chargers. Going further deeper to what the companies have been doing, google has contributed a lot to the world . Almost everyone uses Google for search, YouTube, Gmail, Google apps and cloud software and what has Apple done? NOTHING. just reaping in profits of funky advertising.
Also, sometimes when someone says something funny you laugh. that's what humans do! they don't go ballistic on others  (like you did)
I do have something to contribute here. this face for you ↓
:silly:


----------



## TheKindleMCPEGuy (Nov 27, 2016)

My A: I dunno. Probably not.
Yes, I'm back.
My Q: *Why did you sign up to XDA?*


----------



## Saber (Nov 27, 2016)

TheKindleMCPEGuy said:


> My A: I dunno. Probably not.
> Yes, I'm back.
> My Q: Why did you sign up to XDA?

Click to collapse



To spread around animu 

How is the public transport in your country?


----------



## krasCGQ (Nov 28, 2016)

Saber said:


> How is the public transport in your country?

Click to collapse



Varying between cities and provinces. There are some cities with bad (unsafe) public transportation services, some are better, some are... decent.

Is it a better idea to watch all of an anime series' episodes at once?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Nov 28, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> Varying between cities and provinces. There are some cities with bad (unsafe) public transportation services, some are better, some are... decent.
> 
> Is it a better idea to watch all of an anime series' episodes at once?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Yeah I think it's a good idea, you can dive into the story better.

Same.

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Ka-B00M (Nov 28, 2016)

AutumQueen92 said:


> I sent a day without wifi, it was literally hell.
> 
> Anyone else believe the earth is carried on a huge turtle floating in space?

Click to collapse



You <i>spent</i> a day without Wi-Fi.
No, I don't.

If you could design a smartphone, what would it be like?


----------



## pehoko (Nov 28, 2016)

Why this forum board is so unusable and ugly


----------



## rico25new (Nov 28, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> You <i>spent</i> a day without Wi-Fi.
> No, I don't.
> 
> If you could design a smartphone, what would it be like?

Click to collapse



slim, stylish, less weight, big screen size, loads of ram, good camera and insane processor n gpu


----------



## pehoko (Nov 28, 2016)

pehoko said:


> Why this forum board is so unusable and ugly

Click to collapse



Even though I need to block javascript on some browsers to use it


----------



## Ka-B00M (Nov 28, 2016)

No question, so I will post a new one.
Why do iDiots buy i****?


----------



## Saber (Nov 29, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> No question, so I will post a new one.
> Why do iDiots buy i****?

Click to collapse



I assume we are talking about iPhones??? Don't know, people just buy what they want thinking one side is objectively better than the other. 

Do you use microsoft edge?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Nov 29, 2016)

No, it is just IE with a different name.
How can I get emmc and battery statistics for my device?


----------



## arulkaruppannan (Nov 29, 2016)

Skellyyy said:


> So basically, I've seen this on multiple forums before and hadn't seen it done on XDA yet, so I thought I would start it.
> 
> It's simple, you answer the question to the previous post, then ask your own question. The question can be about anything you want. I'll get it off to a start...
> 
> Why is the sky blue?

Click to collapse



A clear cloudless day-time sky is blue because molecules in the air scatter blue light from the sun more than they scatter red light. When we look towards the sun at sunset, we see red and orange colours because the blue light has been scattered out and away from the line of sight.

Why is the sky is not Green?


----------



## krasCGQ (Nov 29, 2016)

Saber said:


> Do you use microsoft edge?

Click to collapse



Nope. I'm also thinking on switching my netbook's OS to LXLE as soon as all files on my external hard drive get organized. -It's a 2009 netbook-



Ka-B00M said:


> How can I get emmc and battery statistics for my device?

Click to collapse



eMMC: Might be some sorts of storage analyzer apps...
Battery: Use GSam or AccuBattery for the most accurate battery monitoring.



arulkaruppannan said:


> Why is the sky is not Green?

Click to collapse



If sky is green, we probably have different skin colors than what it should.

Do anyone here still use a feature phone as a backup phone?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Ka-B00M (Nov 29, 2016)

I use it as an alarm clock.
Why does CyanogenMod take so long to boot?


----------



## krasCGQ (Nov 29, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> Why does CyanogenMod take so long to boot?

Click to collapse



No. It boots fast on both my ZenFone 2 and Redmi 3.

Could we really live without GApps?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Ka-B00M (Nov 29, 2016)

Yes. Look at all the iOS, Windows, BlackBerry OS, MacOS, Sailfish, Ubuntu, Symbian, and Brew MP users. Even better, look at those who use feature phones, dumb phones, landline phones, or no phone or tablet at all. Are they dead? No. If we needed Gapps to live, our species would not survive, as Gapps is a relatively new invention.

If you meant "Can we use Android without Gapps?" the answer is yes. If it boots enough to be a distinctly Android environment, then you have technically used it.

If you meant "Can we use Android adequately without Gapps?" the answer is yes. AOSP Android comes with a browser, so you can download an alternate app market and use it that way, or download your apps through the browser.

Which one did you mean?


----------



## krasCGQ (Nov 30, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> Which one did you mean?

Click to collapse



I asked such question with an 'implicit' mean: on Android. Just read: Android's life without GApps.

Is anyone here having a hype or something like that about a thing?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Nov 30, 2016)

Code Geass S3 ,Young Justice S3 and OnePunch Man S2

Same


----------



## Ka-B00M (Nov 30, 2016)

Can't wait for a OnePlus phone with a MicroSD slot. A device with no MicroSD slot is a device I won't buy.

Would you rather have thin phones that sacrafice battery life, have camera bumps, and overheat, or thicker phones that have great battery life, no camera bumps, lower overheating risk, and maybe a real keyboard?


----------



## USBhost (Nov 30, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Code Geass S3 ,Young Justice S3 and OnePunch Man S2
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Wait Young Justice is getting another season... Wow!


Ka-B00M said:


> Can't wait for a OnePlus phone with a MicroSD slot. A device with no MicroSD slot is a device I won't buy.
> 
> Would you rather have thin phones that sacrafice battery life, have camera bumps, and overheat, or thicker phones that have great battery life, no camera bumps, lower overheating risk, and maybe a real keyboard?

Click to collapse



Thicker phones!

Same


----------



## karandpr (Nov 30, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Wait Young Justice is getting another season... Wow!
> 
> 
> Thicker phones!
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep . It will be one exciting season... 
Thicker phones with Keyboard ...

Will you buy a Blackberry if it has all the features above ?


----------



## USBhost (Nov 30, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Yep . It will be one exciting season...
> Thicker phones with Keyboard ...
> 
> Will you buy a Blackberry if it has all the features above ?

Click to collapse



Maybe if it has an unlocked bootloader...

Same


----------



## krasCGQ (Nov 30, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Same

Click to collapse



No, if it's screwed up.

Like BBM, where Emtek (Indonesian media conglomerate) has taken over most of development and intellectual rights of it. As soon as it happened, BBM is more like a news and video portal with chat support than standard chatting app. It's also worse than BBM was independently developed by BBM itself.

Now smartphone branch of BlackBerry has been taken over by BlackBerry-Tiphone (Indonesian company) joint venture company called BB Merah Putih in order to fulfill Indonesia's TKDN (aka local content) policy. I wonder what'll the first BlackBerry smartphone from BB Merah Putih be like.

Tl;dr: Just say build quality after being took over by Indonesian companies.

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Danckan (Nov 30, 2016)

whats your favorite word??


----------



## Ka-B00M (Nov 30, 2016)

Answering my own question: Thicker. I honestly think that thin phones are easy to break/bend, and they feel very cheap. The thicker phones have all the advantages I described above, plus they will be more durable and could actually be cheaper to make and design due to having more space to mess with.

Why does Apple care about what their customers do with Apple Products, same with microsoft?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 1, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> Answering my own question: Thicker. I honestly think that thin phones are easy to break/bend, and they feel very cheap. The thicker phones have all the advantages I described above, plus they will be more durable and could actually be cheaper to make and design due to having more space to mess with.
> 
> Why does Apple care about what their customers do with Apple Products, same with microsoft?

Click to collapse



It isn't that they care what you do with it, it is that they want you to be dependent on them instead of being able to use software from other places, it secures the fact that they'll continue to make money off of you instead of just the initial cost of the device, they just want to stay in your pocket the entire time you own the device.


Why does Samsung want to be like Apple and Windows?

Do they realize they'll lose their fan base of customers?
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Dec 1, 2016)

Cos they are running a company not a charity... simple...

How is the  weather ?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## krasCGQ (Dec 1, 2016)

karandpr said:


> How is the weather ?

Click to collapse



Warm with some clouds here.

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Muha12 (Dec 1, 2016)

same


----------



## wizkid92 (Dec 2, 2016)

same


----------



## krasCGQ (Dec 2, 2016)

Muha12 said:


> same

Click to collapse




wizkid92 said:


> same

Click to collapse



Same, same, same 

Why the answer is always same? :silly:

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 2, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> Why the answer is always same? :silly:

Click to collapse



its easier to remember.

how is the weather in Kendari, Sultra right now?


----------



## krasCGQ (Dec 2, 2016)

ulxerker said:


> how is the weather in Kendari, Sultra right now?

Click to collapse



And, a weather question again.
Partly Cloudy with a chance of slight rain.

Have you ever break something?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 2, 2016)

Same
Same
Same
Same
Same
.....
Different!


----------



## morozshaun (Dec 2, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> And, a weather question again.
> Partly Cloudy with a chance of slight rain.
> 
> Have you ever break something?
> ...

Click to collapse



Something? Somethings 

Have you ever ate a booger?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 2, 2016)

No.
How long will Apple last?


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 3, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> No.
> How long will Apple last?

Click to collapse



Only as long as the worm at its core will let it.

Who is the worm?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 3, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> Only as long as the worm at its core will let it.
> 
> Who is the worm?

Click to collapse



His name is Nougat.  

What comes after Nougat?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 3, 2016)

ulxerker said:


> His name is Nougat.
> 
> What comes after Nougat?

Click to collapse



I'd say Orange 

What's your favorite custom rom? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 3, 2016)

Cyanogenmod 14 when it comes out of beta and gets ported to my device.
For now, unofficial Cyanogenmod 13.0-20161113-NIGHTLY-espressowifi ported by Android-Andi.

Is Sailfish destined to replace Android?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 3, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> Cyanogenmod 14 when it comes out of beta and gets ported to my device.
> For now, unofficial Cyanogenmod 13.0-20161113-NIGHTLY-espressowifi ported by Android-Andi.
> 
> Is Sailfish destined to replace Android?

Click to collapse



I highly doubt that. Android is too strong. It's a good option but I think that's it 

I'm running a custom version of CM14 on my Nexus 6. I used to have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 but I upgraded to a Note 8 of WiFi version and it was cheap 

Would you consider a Note 8 as a replacement for the tab 2?

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 4, 2016)

Yeah, but I will continue to use my Tab 2 until it gets fried.

What will Samsung call next year's Galaxy Note? Note 8 is already taken by a tablet.


----------



## krasCGQ (Dec 4, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> What will Samsung call next year's Galaxy Note? Note 8 is already taken by a tablet.

Click to collapse



Maybe Galaxy Note A, Galaxy Note J, or Galaxy Note E.

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 4, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> Maybe Galaxy Note A, Galaxy Note J, or Galaxy Note E.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Galaxy Note 9.

blind ignorant happiness thinking your partner loves you or better  knowing the  truth that he/she is cheating on you. Truth or ignorance happiness?


----------



## USBhost (Dec 5, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> Galaxy Note 9.
> 
> blind ignorant happiness thinking your partner loves you or better  knowing the  truth that he/she is cheating on you. Truth or ignorance happiness?

Click to collapse



Truth! so you can leave him/her and not waste anymore time.
And to move on with your life.

what's the best CPU you ever used?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 5, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Truth! so you can leave him/her and not waste anymore time.
> And to move on with your life.
> 
> what's the best CPU you ever used?

Click to collapse



Titan Cray XK7.

What's the best OS you ever used?


----------



## USBhost (Dec 5, 2016)

ulxerker said:


> Titan Cray XK7.
> 
> What's the best OS you ever used?

Click to collapse



wow thats one big cpu....

Ubuntu...(it still has its problems... i wish they would just fix already!)

What's the best GPU you ever used?


----------



## mradermaxlol (Dec 5, 2016)

USBhost said:


> wow thats one big cpu....
> 
> Ubuntu...(it still has its problems... i wish they would just fix already!)
> 
> What's the best GPU you ever used?

Click to collapse



Radeon R7 370. Yep, GCN1.0 and stuff, but it's been a great time using it on my Linux desktop. It's also still pretty powerful these days to run modern AAA-titles, even though original Pictairn's gonna celebrate it's fifth birthday in less than a year.

Have you ever watched MLP: FiM/Are you a brony?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 5, 2016)

No!

Why is my for loop only executing once?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 6, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> No!
> 
> Why is my for loop only executing once?

Click to collapse



because its a loop.

what's the time at your location?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 6, 2016)

Somewhere between January 1, 1970, 12:00:00 AM and January 19, 2038 3:14:07 AM.

What will happen if I set the date and time on my 32-bit tablet to January 19, 2038 3:14:07 AM?


----------



## Aloha20924 (Dec 8, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> Somewhere between January 1, 1970, 12:00:00 AM and January 19, 2038 3:14:07 AM.
> 
> What will happen if I set the date and time on my 32-bit tablet to January 19, 2038 3:14:07 AM?

Click to collapse



Nothing happens to the world except for you. lol, because it's just your tablet. Other people are still living in 2016 with their own schedule.

What would happen to you if you cheated on your spouse?


----------



## USBhost (Dec 8, 2016)

Aloha20924 said:


> Nothing happens to the world except for you. lol, because it's just your tablet. Other people are still living in 2016 with their own schedule.
> 
> What would happen to you if you cheated on your spouse?

Click to collapse



Nothing because I won't have one :laugh:
I will stay a free man !

Kids are scary!!!! Right?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 8, 2016)

I can't cheat on my spouse because I cannot marry because I am 13.
Can I use my Arduino UNO as a JTAG adapter?


----------



## USBhost (Dec 8, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> I can't cheat on my spouse because I cannot marry because I am 13.
> Can I use my Arduino UNO as a JTAG adapter?

Click to collapse



13 man! I feel old!!!

Idk... 

Do you watch anime?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 8, 2016)

No.
How can I get the number of eMMC writes and battery cycles I have left before these components die on me?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 8, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> No.
> How can I get the number of eMMC writes and battery cycles I have left before these components die on me?

Click to collapse



go into the Matrix and ask the Miracle.

what do you want to get as an xmas gift?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Dec 8, 2016)

ulxerker said:


> go into the Matrix and ask the Miracle.
> 
> what do you want to get as an xmas gift?

Click to collapse



*Oracle

I would like a fresh Xbox with all Halo editions.

Same.

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 8, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> I would like a fresh Xbox with all Halo editions.
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



I'd like to have a new PC with a strong video adapter to finally be able to play Doom 4.

How many inch does your current TV set have?


----------



## mradermaxlol (Dec 8, 2016)

ulxerker said:


> I'd like to have a new PC with a strong video adapter to finally be able to play Doom 4.
> 
> How many inch does your current TV set have?

Click to collapse



55.

Have you ever turned your PC on with a screwdriver?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 8, 2016)

No. I wanna try it though.
How much of XDA's hard drive space are we wasting with this thread?


----------



## USBhost (Dec 8, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> No. I wanna try it though.
> How much of XDA's hard drive space are we wasting with this thread?

Click to collapse



Not much. Considering the Linux kernel is like ~80MB
And this thread is no where near that big as the Linux kernel.
Compressed that is.


Why are Samsung kernels so hard to compile?


----------



## krasCGQ (Dec 8, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Why are Samsung kernels so hard to compile?

Click to collapse



Because there are so many code trashes, especially when compiling using Linaro (needs -Wno-error=maybe-uninitialized to bypass compile errors of almost all of them).

Same.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 8, 2016)

Samsung wants to be like Apple.
What would happen if I dumped 1 ton of sodium into my hot tub?


----------



## USBhost (Dec 9, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> Samsung wants to be like Apple.
> What would happen if I dumped 1 ton of sodium into my hot tub?

Click to collapse



Something amazing!! You should so try it out !!!!


Same


----------



## karandpr (Dec 9, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Something amazing!! You should so try it out !!!!
> 
> 
> Same

Click to collapse













You unleash fire dragon force......or get burnt ....

Favorite element ?


----------



## USBhost (Dec 9, 2016)

karandpr said:


> You unleash fire dragon force......or get burnt ....
> 
> Favorite element ?

Click to collapse



Fire!!!

Same


----------



## karandpr (Dec 9, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Fire!!!
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Lightning 

Favorite Element Combo (Fire +air ,the sorts..) ?


----------



## USBhost (Dec 9, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Lightning
> 
> Favorite Element Combo (Fire +air ,the sorts..) ?

Click to collapse



Fire & Ice like my kernel.

Same


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 9, 2016)

Lithium nickel manganeze cobalt oxide.

Is 244 a good score on Geekbench 4?


----------



## USBhost (Dec 9, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> Lithium nickel manganeze cobalt oxide.
> 
> Is 244 a good score on Geekbench 4?

Click to collapse



... Umm........ ....

What power do you want?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Dec 9, 2016)

USBhost said:


> ... Umm........ ....
> 
> What power do you want?

Click to collapse



The power of making peace. And rinnegan + rinne sharingan too (just to use universal pull on my crush!).

Same.

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## USBhost (Dec 9, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> The power of making peace. And rinnegan + rinne sharingan too (just to use universal pull on my crush!).
> 
> Same.
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



To be able to hack anything.

Same!


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 9, 2016)

USBhost said:


> To be able to hack anything.
> 
> Same!

Click to collapse



to be able to controll the weather.

did you ever commit fraud?


----------



## USBhost (Dec 9, 2016)

ulxerker said:


> to be able to controll the weather.
> 
> did you ever commit fraud?

Click to collapse



Nope did you?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 9, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Nope did you?

Click to collapse



nope.

would you like to?


----------



## USBhost (Dec 9, 2016)

ulxerker said:


> nope.
> 
> would you like to?

Click to collapse



Hell no!

Same?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 9, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Hell no!
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



it depends 

where are you going to spend your summer holiday next year?


----------



## medvejatin (Dec 9, 2016)

ulxerker said:


> it depends
> 
> where are you going to spend your summer holiday next year?

Click to collapse



in russia


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 9, 2016)

medvejatin said:


> in russia

Click to collapse



you forgot to ask a new question 

I'll do it:

do you have a driving license?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 9, 2016)

No! I am 13.

Do you like pi?


----------



## mradermaxlol (Dec 9, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Not much. Considering the Linux kernel is like ~80MB
> And this thread is no where near that big as the Linux kernel.
> Compressed that is.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



[Offtop]
Umm, actually, the kernel itself weighs around 4~10MBs depending on its config and/or optimizations used at compile time. And those ~(80-$kernelimagesize)MBs - it's a ramdisk, actually. You know, initrd or initramfs.
[/Offtop]


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 10, 2016)

i"ll restart the questions.

if u were given one wish from God,  what would you wish for? (and you can't ask for more wishes)


----------



## USBhost (Dec 10, 2016)

mradermaxlol said:


> [Offtop]
> Umm, actually, the kernel itself weighs around 4~10MBs depending on its config and/or optimizations used at compile time. And those ~(80-$kernelimagesize)MBs - it's a ramdisk, actually. You know, initrd or initramfs.
> [/Offtop]

Click to collapse



I was referring to the source code...
Uncompressed it's like ~500MB not including history.
Compressed is like ~80MB


simonbigwave said:


> i"ll restart the questions.
> 
> if u were given one wish from God,  what would you wish for? (and you can't ask for more wishes)

Click to collapse



The ability to improve code beyond all understanding!

Same.


----------



## karandpr (Dec 10, 2016)

A unlimited wish granting genie

Will that be a paradox?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 10, 2016)

Nope!
Would you rather be able to control everybody or have the force?


----------



## USBhost (Dec 10, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> Nope!
> Would you rather be able to control everybody or have the force?

Click to collapse



Umm... He can already control everybody. All hail Lelouch/karandpr!

Lelouch Vi Britannia commands you: you make the question!


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 10, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Lelouch Vi Britannia commands you: you make the question!

Click to collapse



Alright. How many cell phones you already had so far?


----------



## mradermaxlol (Dec 10, 2016)

ulxerker said:


> Alright. How many cell phones you already had so far?

Click to collapse



Four to six, I guess.

Windows must die?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Dec 10, 2016)

mradermaxlol said:


> Four to six, I guess.
> 
> Windows must die?

Click to collapse



Nope, even if it gets abandoned (you can still see people with xp machines).

Same.

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 10, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Nope, even if it gets abandoned (you can still see people with xp machines).
> 
> Same.
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



nope, its the most user friendly one.

you ever had a PC running Linux?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Dec 10, 2016)

ulxerker said:


> nope, its the most user friendly one.
> 
> you ever had a PC running Linux?

Click to collapse



I have ubuntu installed, and sometimes flash and use kali linux through flash drive (linuxlive usb installer).

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 10, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> I have ubuntu installed, and sometimes flash and use kali linux through flash drive (linuxlive usb installer).
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



ok, so ... what is your next question?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 13, 2016)

W****** MUST DIE!
Why is W****** so popular anyway?


----------



## krasCGQ (Dec 13, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> W****** MUST DIE!
> Why is W****** so popular anyway?

Click to collapse



Windows isn't popular actually, pirated copy does.

Do you proper dual boot Windows-Linux over booting Linux inside Windows (and vice versa)?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 13, 2016)

Yes, I would rather do a proper dual-boot than that. Or, even better, just Linux!
Why does my Nintendo DS Lite have terrible battery life?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 13, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> Yes, I would rather do a proper dual-boot than that. Or, even better, just Linux!
> Why does my Nintendo DS Lite have terrible battery life?

Click to collapse



Because its just the lite version  

Do you still own the good old Nintendo Gameboy?


----------



## scaryuncledevin (Dec 13, 2016)

ulxerker said:


> Because its just the lite version
> 
> Do you still own the good old Nintendo Gameboy?

Click to collapse



Kind of. I know it's somewhere in my house, but the only thing I've found so far is the battery cover.

What kind of pie is cheesecake?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 13, 2016)

The kind it is.
Why can my network handle 4k 60fps wide color gamut video but not low quality audio?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 14, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> The kind it is.
> Why can my network handle 4k 60fps wide color gamut video but not low quality audio?

Click to collapse



its below it's level.

do you have any pets?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Dec 14, 2016)

ulxerker said:


> its below it's level.
> 
> do you have any pets?

Click to collapse



I have a cat, super evil cat.

Same

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes.
How can I tell how many writes my eMMC has gone through?


----------



## wizkid92 (Dec 15, 2016)

Nexus 4 is bricked! It won't boot after I tried to inltall clockwork recovery with fastboot and abd. Can someone fix it? 

Edit: Sorry wrong thread.


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 15, 2016)

wizkid92 said:


> Nexus 4 is bricked! It won't boot after I tried to inltall clockwork recovery with fastboot and abd. Can someone fix it?
> 
> Edit: Sorry wrong thread.

Click to collapse



Dude, don't flash with a PC! Especially one with Windows or OSX. Could you please link to your Nexus 4 issues in the proper thread so I can try to help you?


----------



## wizkid92 (Dec 15, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> Dude, don't flash with a PC! Especially one with Windows or OSX. Could you please link to your Nexus 4 issues in the proper thread so I can try to help you?

Click to collapse



Yes thank you I'm panicking here is the link


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 15, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> Yes.
> How can I tell how many writes my eMMC has gone through?

Click to collapse



nobody knows.

what is the name of your pet?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 15, 2016)

wizkid92 said:


> Yes thank you I'm panicking here is the link

Click to collapse



The link isn't showing up on my end, and, unfortunately, it is past my bedtime. I will definitely help tomorrow if I can get to that thread.


----------



## karandpr (Dec 15, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> Dude, don't flash with a PC! Especially one with Windows or OSX. Could you please link to your Nexus 4 issues in the proper thread so I can try to help you?

Click to collapse



It doesn't make any difference if you flash via phone or windows or mac or linux >_> :smh:



ulxerker said:


> nobody knows.
> 
> what is the name of your pet?

Click to collapse



I haz no pets...

Is the cake a lie ?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 15, 2016)

karandpr said:


> I haz no pets...
> 
> Is the cake a lie ?

Click to collapse



depends on the taste.

water or beer?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 16, 2016)

Water, under 21
Should a user be banned for telling someone to run "fastboot erase bootloader."


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 16, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> Water, under 21
> Should a user be banned for telling someone to run "fastboot erase bootloader."

Click to collapse



yes, absolutely! lmao

adb sideload to update or flash images manually?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Dec 16, 2016)

ulxerker said:


> yes, absolutely! lmao
> 
> adb sideload to update or flash images manually?

Click to collapse



Depends upon whether the images are in PC or on the device.

Who let the dogs out?

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 16, 2016)

I find manual flashing easier.
Are there still any decent phones with removeable batteries this year  other than than the g5 and v20?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 16, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Depends upon whether the images are in PC or on the device.
> 
> Who let the dogs out?
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



Alice.

Who the f**k is Alice?


----------



## Aenadon (Dec 16, 2016)

ulxerker said:


> Alice.
> 
> Who the f**k is Alice?

Click to collapse



My neighbor - I've been living next door to her for 20 years now, never got the guts to ask her out, now she's moving out...

Is this the real life? Is this just fantasy?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 17, 2016)

You made it up.
Are there any decent non-lg smartphones with removeable batteries this year?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 17, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> You made it up.
> Are there any decent non-lg smartphones with removeable batteries this year?

Click to collapse



nope, as they want you to buy a new phone once the battery is dead.

and who's that girl?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 17, 2016)

Oh, so if I need to go a week without power, I need 7 phones!
IDK
What is your favorite youtube channel?


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 17, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> Oh, so if I need to go a week without power, I need 7 phones!
> IDK
> What is your favorite youtube channel?

Click to collapse



I don't have a favorite. i do hate pidewpie guy though. lol.

You drive into an empty home. you hear some strange sounds. you know something evil os behind the door. you have two choices. see 1) the devil or 2) a ghost. what do you choose?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Dec 17, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> I don't have a favorite. i do hate pidewpie guy though. lol.
> 
> You drive into an empty home. you hear some strange sounds. you know something evil os behind the door. you have two choices. see 1) the devil or 2) a ghost. what do you choose?

Click to collapse



2) a ghost.

How to know if your house is haunted?

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 17, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> 2) a ghost.
> 
> How to know if your house is haunted?
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



1) things start moving at night or day 
2) its a warm night and you suddenly feel a chill or goosebumps and suddenly cooler for no reason
3) you wake up at night to go to pee and as you are about to switch the light on you hear a whisper in your ear 'Get OUT!”
4] Candles start flickering for no reason.

what is best thing to do if you see a ghost?


----------



## trainsuit (Dec 17, 2016)

---


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 17, 2016)

trainsuit said:


> Use a Fenton Thermos to catch it.
> 
> What is the best OS?

Click to collapse



QubesOS


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Dec 17, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> QubesOS

Click to collapse



Did you forget to ask your question?

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 17, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Did you forget to ask your question?
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



my bad. 

My question, Best firewall?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 17, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> my bad.
> 
> My question, Best firewall?

Click to collapse



selfmade with Linux.

best Linux distribution?


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 17, 2016)

ulxerker said:


> selfmade with Linux.
> 
> best Linux distribution?

Click to collapse



SubgraphOS or QubesOS. but Mint is most popular and stable. 

Best reason for moving from Windows to Linux?


----------



## krasCGQ (Dec 17, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> SubgraphOS or QubesOS. but Mint is most popular and stable.
> 
> Best reason for moving from Windows to Linux?

Click to collapse



Mint is buggy on my (now lost) system. Wallpaper always changed to the default after an hour.

Because Windows is proprietary;
And seems like law enforcement here is trying to reduce users of pirated copy of Microsoft products.
I still use it on some occasions offline.

Same.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 18, 2016)

Linux actually wotks.
How much current does it take to heat up a 22 gauge wire to 60°C in 0.1 seconds with 4.2VDC?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 18, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> Linux actually wotks.
> How much current does it take to heat up a 22 gauge wire to 60°C in 0.1 seconds with 4.2VDC?

Click to collapse



a lot, I guess.

but why would you do that?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 18, 2016)

I accidentally did it. I was working with a LiPo battery and shorted it out accidentally. And it happened.
How did that battery survive?


----------



## krasCGQ (Dec 19, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> How did that battery survive?

Click to collapse



Short circuit protection, probably.

Will China be able to rule world's market?
(This isn't politic related, just curious)

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 19, 2016)

There was no protection, it was a cheap chinese thing.

They probably already do.

Is it possible to get serious answers from this thread?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 19, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> There was no protection, it was a cheap chinese thing.
> 
> They probably already do.
> 
> Is it possible to get serious answers from this thread?

Click to collapse



nope, its a fun thread.

what kind of music do you like?


----------



## mradermaxlol (Dec 19, 2016)

ulxerker said:


> nope, its a fun thread.
> 
> what kind of music do you like?

Click to collapse



Grunge (Post-grunge too), alternative (90s-10s), some EDM-like stuff (only one artist, though - Pon3 aka Scraton), experimental rock. Oh, yeah, glam-rock and glam-metal are also on the list.

$(same_question)


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 19, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> Dude, don't flash with a PC! Especially one with Windows or OSX. Could you please link to your Nexus 4 issues in the proper thread so I can try to help you?

Click to collapse



I'm trying to figure out why its a problem flashing with PC? Flashing via PC is more reliable than other methods, especially apps.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 19, 2016)

mradermaxlol said:


> Grunge (Post-grunge too), alternative (90s-10s), some EDM-like stuff (only one artist, though - Pon3 aka Scraton), experimental rock. Oh, yeah, glam-rock and glam-metal are also on the list.
> 
> $(same_question)

Click to collapse



electronic dance music, black- & death metal,

what kind of music you don't like at all?


----------



## krasCGQ (Dec 20, 2016)

ulxerker said:


> what kind of music you don't like at all?

Click to collapse



Rock & Roll, Metal.
Make my ears hurt.

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 20, 2016)

krasCGQ said:


> Rock & Roll, Metal.
> Make my ears hurt.
> 
> Same
> ...

Click to collapse



Rap and Hip Hop.

BluRay or HD streaming?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 20, 2016)

ulxerker said:


> Rap and Hip Hop.
> 
> BluRay or HD streaming?

Click to collapse



Depends on your Internet connection. I'd say blu ray if it's slow otherwise HD streaming 

Playstation or Xbox? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## karandpr (Dec 20, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> Depends on your Internet connection. I'd say blu ray if it's slow otherwise HD streaming
> 
> Playstation or Xbox?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Personally I like PC (RTS gamer)....Though Playstation for let's say Devil May Cry or GT ....

Where have you been ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Dec 20, 2016)

karandpr said:


> Personally I like PC (RTS gamer)....Though Playstation for let's say Devil May Cry or GT ....
> 
> Where have you been ?

Click to collapse



I'm always lurking around man, normally in the Nexus 6 or VZW S3 forums 

What have you and the crew been up to? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## karandpr (Dec 20, 2016)

ShapesBlue said:


> I'm always lurking around man, normally in the Nexus 6 or VZW S3 forums
> 
> What have you and the crew been up to?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



I am lurking too .... @Jesse72 is missing it seems ... Dunno about the others ...

Are we still the official Answer the question crew ?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 20, 2016)

karandpr said:


> I am lurking too .... @Jesse72 is missing it seems ... Dunno about the others ...
> 
> Are we still the official Answer the question crew ?

Click to collapse



yes.

what's your next question? (that's my question actually :silly


----------



## rico25new (Dec 20, 2016)

ulxerker said:


> yes, absolutely! lmao
> 
> adb sideload to update or flash images manually?

Click to collapse



The whole point of os was to avoid having to use cmd.
no sideload!!! Just download :angel:

Is there an app that will tell me movies that are similar type.
Like if I type men in black it should suggest similar movies having aliens and zombies and stuff?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 21, 2016)

Droidriven said:


> I'm trying to figure out why its a problem flashing with PC? Flashing via PC is more reliable than other methods, especially apps.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



OK, I'd gladly explain. Most people use Windows, and that is 99% of the problem. Windows is too slow and unstable to be reliable. In addition, it likes to send nonsense through the port and has driver issues, both of which can break things. Doing it on a mac is worse due to the Apple iStrictions. So only really a Linux system is reliable at all. Also, plugs and cables can come loose, be accidentally pulled, tripped over, corroded, bombarded by EM fields, etc. There you go. Do it with a good cable on a Linux system without a USB hub, don't be careless, and don't be stupid. Then you'll be fine.

Answer to last question: On Earth
New question: How does Microsoft get away with selling this crap and why the iPhone do people buy it?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 21, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> OK, I'd gladly explain. Most people use Windows, and that is 99% of the problem. Windows is too slow and unstable to be reliable. In addition, it likes to send nonsense through the port and has driver issues, both of which can break things. Doing it on a mac is worse due to the Apple iStrictions. So only really a Linux system is reliable at all. Also, plugs and cables can come loose, be accidentally pulled, tripped over, corroded, bombarded by EM fields, etc. There you go. Do it with a good cable on a Linux system without a USB hub, don't be careless, and don't be stupid. Then you'll be fine.
> 
> Answer to last question: On Earth
> New question: How does Microsoft get away with selling this crap and why the iPhone do people buy it?

Click to collapse



Its because stupidity is in the nature of mankind.

F2FS or EXT4 file system?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 21, 2016)

ulxerker said:


> Its because stupidity is in the nature of mankind.
> 
> F2FS or EXT4 file system?

Click to collapse



F2FS on a flash-based portable system, Ext4 on a desktop or craptop, even if they have an SSD.

Why are there so many dumb people?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 21, 2016)

No comments. 

What's with the sudden hate in the thread ?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 21, 2016)

karandpr said:


> I am lurking too .... @Jesse72 is missing it seems ... Dunno about the others ...
> 
> Are we still the official Answer the question crew ?

Click to collapse



I was busy finishing my last year of school and with all the exams at the end n stuff I was trying to avoid distractions such as places that will encourage me to hack my phone more


karandpr said:


> No comments.
> 
> What's with the sudden hate in the thread ?

Click to collapse



When did the hate arrive?

Sent from my SGP521 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 21, 2016)

I don't know when it arrived, but that'll happen on any thread like this.
Where is the hate?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 21, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> I don't know when it arrived, but that'll happen on any thread like this.
> Where is the hate?

Click to collapse



not here, fortunately  

doing sports or watching TV?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 22, 2016)

ulxerker said:


> not here, fortunately
> 
> doing sports or watching TV?

Click to collapse



Probably all sports. I don't watch much TV

Same

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 22, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Probably all sports. I don't watch much TV
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



sports!

athletics or body building?


----------



## Jesse72 (Dec 22, 2016)

ulxerker said:


> sports!
> 
> athletics or body building?

Click to collapse



Athletics

Animal or motor racing?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silversniper (Dec 22, 2016)

Jesse72 said:


> Athletics
> 
> Animal or motor racing?

Click to collapse



Animal Racing? I'd take the Motor, favourable electric Motors. 
Elsewise, Animal Crossing, a Journey without Hesitation, when it has to be, likewise a Walk with a Dog, a Run to Share to Increase the own Fitness.

Suicide through Drugs and Weapons or a Fall into an Vulcanocrater? 

Edit: Likewise, in an Film Covered or a Sprint to Celebrate?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 22, 2016)

Silversniper said:


> Animal Racing? I'd take the Motor, favourable electric Motors.
> Elsewise, Animal Crossing, a Journey without Hesitation, when it has to be, likewise a Walk with a Dog, a Run to Share to Increase the own Fitness.
> 
> Suicide through Drugs and Weapons or a Fall into an Vulcanocrater?

Click to collapse



Fall into a vulcano crater.

Jet ski or motor boat?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 23, 2016)

Motor boat, jet skis are annoying.

Why are nonrechargeable batteries so bad?


----------



## xdap (Dec 23, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> Why are nonrechargeable batteries so bad?

Click to collapse



'Cause they are NON

What's further, if Microsoft will be closed?
.


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 23, 2016)

xdap said:


> 'Cause they are NON
> 
> What's further, if Microsoft will be closed?
> .

Click to collapse



AMIGA OS.

what was your first PC?


----------



## xdap (Dec 23, 2016)

ulxerker said:


> what was your first PC?

Click to collapse



No-name. CPU 80486-DX - 120MHz, RAM 48 MB, HDD 1 GB, monick SVGA 1024x768

What are nice features in AMIGA OS?
.


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 24, 2016)

xdap said:


> No-name. CPU 80486-DX - 120MHz, RAM 48 MB, HDD 1 GB, monick SVGA 1024x768
> 
> What are nice features in AMIGA OS?
> .

Click to collapse



none, its dead.

do you remember the good old Commodore 64 and did you own one?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 24, 2016)

No, I wasn't born yet. I do not have one.
Did Apple overlook the possibility that iOS could stand for "It's Obviously $hitty"?


----------



## USBhost (Dec 24, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> No, I wasn't born yet. I do not have one.
> Did Apple overlook the possibility that iOS could stand for "It's Obviously $hitty"?

Click to collapse



Mind blown!!!!! Thanks!!! And yes they forgot.


Is a intel Platinum D still good?


----------



## Sun90 (Dec 24, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Mind blown!!!!! Thanks!!! And yes they forgot.
> 
> 
> Is a intel Platinum D still good?

Click to collapse



Yes.
Are the current Intel line up worth their price?


----------



## USBhost (Dec 24, 2016)

Sun90 said:


> Yes.
> Are the current Intel line up worth their price?

Click to collapse



Hmm... Idk. Probably not.
Considering I got an x5660 for $70

Same?


----------



## Saber (Dec 24, 2016)

USBhost said:


> Hmm... Idk. Probably not.
> Considering I got an x5660 for $70
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Considering that kaby lake is very similar to skylake in terms of performance, I would say no. I'm hopeful that Ryzen will do well (wait for proper reviews). 

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 24, 2016)

Saber said:


> Considering that kaby lake is very similar to skylake in terms of performance, I would say no. I'm hopeful that Ryzen will do well (wait for proper reviews).
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



no.

Intel or AMD?


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 26, 2016)

ulxerker said:


> no.
> 
> Intel or AMD?

Click to collapse



Intel.

what is the meaning of the ending of "Westworld" last episode?


----------



## Silversniper (Dec 26, 2016)

xdap said:


> No-name. CPU 80486-DX - 120MHz, RAM 48 MB, HDD 1 GB, monick SVGA 1024x768
> 
> What are nice features in AMIGA OS?
> .

Click to collapse



Emulateable Tinder OS.

Is Tinder for ****ing without Boundaries or Dating without Love?


----------



## Silversniper (Dec 26, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> Intel.
> 
> what is the meaning of the ending of "Westworld" last episode?

Click to collapse



Only know Westwood. The beginning is what is making me Sad.

Would you kill me?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 26, 2016)

Silversniper said:


> Only know Westwood. The beginning is what is making me Sad.
> 
> Would you kill me?

Click to collapse



it depends 

Maledives or Hawaii?


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 27, 2016)

ulxerker said:


> it depends
> 
> Maledives or Hawaii?

Click to collapse



maldives.

how to dual boot QuobesOS and Windows?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 27, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> maldives.
> 
> how to dual boot QuobesOS and Windows?

Click to collapse



use 2 SSDs.

GeForce or ATI/AMD?


----------



## krasCGQ (Dec 27, 2016)

ulxerker said:


> GeForce or ATI/AMD?

Click to collapse



If I only use it for video playback, it would be AMD. If I use it for gaming too, it would be nVidia.

Is HEVC a bit earlier to use on most occasions?
Because I see that most devices today are still lack of HEVC hardware decoding support. And also my ZenFone 2 which only support HEVC 8-bit hardware playback.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 28, 2016)

Maybe.
If someone creates custom firmware for drones, will it be called Flyanogenmod?


----------



## krasCGQ (Dec 28, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> If someone creates custom firmware for drones, will it be called Flyanogenmod?

Click to collapse



No. FlyOS (iOS parody) maybe.

Is it possible to create a "Date A Live"-style quake?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## VioletShadow (Dec 30, 2016)

Maybe with angels as weapons. Looks little more complex than quake.

What first, egg or chicken?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 30, 2016)

VioletShadow said:


> Maybe with angels as weapons. Looks little more complex than quake.
> 
> What first, egg or chicken?

Click to collapse



Egg.

Srumbled eggs or fried eggs?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 30, 2016)

Scrambled.
How expensice would it be to make a screen with Google Pixels?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 31, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> Scrambled.
> How expensice would it be to make a screen with Google Pixels?

Click to collapse



1920 x 1080 $

Candy bar or Steak?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 31, 2016)

Steak bar!
Is Samsung trying to lose all their customers? (Fragile S4, terrible UI on the S5, S6 has a glass back, nonremoveable battery, is slow, overheats, has terrible battery life, and no microSD slot, Note 5 has a glass back and no microSD slot, glass back on the S7, exploding Note 7, and probably no headphone jack on the S8)


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 31, 2016)

Ka-B00M said:


> Steak bar!
> Is Samsung trying to lose all their customers? (Fragile S4, terrible UI on the S5, S6 has a glass back, nonremoveable battery, is slow, overheats, has terrible battery life, and no microSD slot, Note 5 has a glass back and no microSD slot, glass back on the S7, exploding Note 7, and probably no headphone jack on the S8)

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, it seems like.

Why is the PixelXL as much expensive as an iPhone?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Dec 31, 2016)

It is trying to compete and iDiots like expensive things.
Why would Samsung want to get rid of their customers? I know my next device won't be a Samsung, so they are succeeding.


----------



## krasCGQ (Jan 1, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> Why would Samsung want to get rid of their customers?

Click to collapse



Dunno.
Samsung Z2 (the first Tizen-powered smartphone after a while) gave good impression but after being reviewed: They don't recommend it at all, because it's buggy.

Galaxy J5 2016 is still shipped with Linux Kernel 3.10, which is supposed to bring Linux Kernel 3.18 as the default with Android 6.0.1.

And maybe other reasons...
Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## jtatex (Jan 1, 2017)

IMO Lollipop 5.1.1 was the last great Android OS.  With extsdcard support to take the load off of system storage you had more control for your app/data storage.  I've tried Marshmallow and Nougat and personally, I do not like that the OS has taken that option from the user.  What is your opinion?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 1, 2017)

They haven't taken that option.
Do you think Android Oreo will be good?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 1, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> They haven't taken that option.
> Do you think Android Oreo will be good?

Click to collapse



Definitely.

Did you have a great New Years Eve?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 1, 2017)

It was quaint....

Any new year resolutions ?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 1, 2017)

karandpr said:


> It was quaint....
> 
> Any new year resolutions ?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, more sports.

Same.


----------



## karandpr (Jan 1, 2017)

Being more silly. ...

Do you own a funny hat ?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 2, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Being more silly. ...
> 
> Do you own a funny hat ?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



nope, just a normal one for the winter.

where did you get your hat?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 2, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> nope, just a normal one for the winter.
> 
> where did you get your hat?

Click to collapse



From the local store ...

Where did you get your hat ?


----------



## cnat (Jan 2, 2017)

karandpr said:


> From the local store ...
> 
> Where did you get your hat ?

Click to collapse



I bought it off of ebay. It's really warm. 

Whatcha up to rn?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 3, 2017)

Chilling at home, just got off of work.

Have you seen the new Star Wars and did you like it?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 3, 2017)

No.
How can I find a custom kernel?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 3, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> No.
> How can I find a custom kernel?

Click to collapse



Depends on your device. Search via the forums 

Is the oneplus 3 a good device? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 3, 2017)

No. It doesn't have a microSD slot.
Can I use my arduino for JTAGing?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 3, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> No. It doesn't have a microSD slot.
> Can I use my arduino for JTAGing?

Click to collapse



I don't even know what that is

You realize the oneplus 3 has 6gb of ram right? My Nexus 6 also has no SD slot 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## karandpr (Jan 3, 2017)

ShapesBlue said:


> I don't even know what that is
> 
> You realize the oneplus 3 has 6gb of ram right? My Nexus 6 also has no SD slot
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



OPO3 is a neat device imo .... 

What's up ?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 3, 2017)

karandpr said:


> OPO3 is a neat device imo ....
> 
> What's up ?

Click to collapse



I'm headed to work now.

What r u doing today?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 3, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I'm headed to work now.
> 
> What r u doing today?

Click to collapse



Code and watch funny cat videos ....

Is watching funny cat videos ,the true purpose of humanity ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 3, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Code and watch funny cat videos ....
> 
> Is watching funny cat videos ,the true purpose of humanity ?

Click to collapse



Sounds about right to me 

Do you need a vacation? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## karandpr (Jan 3, 2017)

ShapesBlue said:


> Sounds about right to me
> 
> Do you need a vacation?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Yes , I would like one ...

Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 3, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Yes , I would like one ...
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Absolutely, way overdue here 

Why do most Android devices not include external storage? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## karandpr (Jan 3, 2017)

ShapesBlue said:


> Absolutely, way overdue here
> 
> Why do most Android devices not include external storage?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Because ,security risk. It's easier to block USB-OTG then block SDcard slots. It has more to do with corporate compliance then manufacturing feasibility...

USB C or microUSB ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 3, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Because ,security risk. It's easier to block USB-OTG then block SDcard slots. It has more to do with corporate compliance then manufacturing feasibility...
> 
> USB C or microUSB ?

Click to collapse



USB C 

Fast charging or wireless charging? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## karandpr (Jan 3, 2017)

ShapesBlue said:


> USB C
> 
> Fast charging or wireless charging?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Fast Charging 

Will OnePlus be the next Nexus ?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 3, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Fast Charging
> 
> Will OnePlus be the next Nexus ?

Click to collapse



No way as it's own OS differs too much from stock Android.

Will there be removable batteries again in future?


----------



## krasCGQ (Jan 3, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Will there be removable batteries again in future?

Click to collapse



Maybe, but OEM will prefer non-removable one, so OEM could produce phones with larger battery capacity while keeping it's thin look.

What is the best keyboard from Play Store?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 3, 2017)

School


----------



## karandpr (Jan 4, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Maybe, but OEM will prefer non-removable one, so OEM could produce phones with larger battery capacity while keeping it's thin look.
> 
> What is the best keyboard from Play Store?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I like standard google aka gBoard ... Though SwiftKey is also neat...

How is the weather ?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 4, 2017)

Raining.
How do I use Linux Deploy?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 4, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> Raining.
> How do I use Linux Deploy?

Click to collapse



Ask in an appropriate subforum or Google.

Custom ROM or stock ROM?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 4, 2017)

Custom ROM
Why did my pencil break?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 4, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> Custom ROM
> Why did my pencil break?

Click to collapse



Because you didn't stop playing with it 

What laptop brands are good? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 5, 2017)

I like used to like Acer, Lenovo, and Dell laptops (although I hate Dell as a company). Every Apple laptop made sucks. Unfortunately, all laptops made during or after 2012 are overpriced and TiVoized, except developer laptops (even more overpriced) and Chromebooks (overpriced or crappy build). Laptops actually used to be good before Win8 came and Microsoft's excessive standards ruined the industry.
Laptops suck now. We should create a campaign to make laptops great again (even if they are almost obsolete).

Do you agree?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 5, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> I like used to like Acer, Lenovo, and Dell laptops (although I hate Dell as a company). Every Apple laptop made sucks. Unfortunately, all laptops made during or after 2012 are overpriced and TiVoized, except developer laptops (even more overpriced) and Chromebooks (overpriced or crappy build). Laptops actually used to be good before Win8 came and Microsoft's excessive standards ruined the industry.
> Laptops suck now. We should create a campaign to make laptops great again (even if they are almost obsolete).
> 
> Do you agree?

Click to collapse



I do like HP laptops. We've had one for a long time. No major issues besides spilling liquid on one and frying the motherboard. I'm looking at getting one but not spending a ton on one. Hard drive capacity isn't an issue as I have a 4tb external hard drive 

Best phone currently? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 5, 2017)

The Note 7 would be if it didn't go boom.
The Galaxy S7 would be if it didn't have a glass back or Touchwhiz.
The Oneplus 3T would be the best if it had a microSD slot.
The Xiaomi Mi Mix would easily beat every phone if it had a microSD slot, was available in the US, and DIDN'T COME WITH MIUI.
The Huawei phones would be better if the microSD slot was on the (relatively) high end, not just the cheap phones.
I will just ignore the Moto Z due to not having a headphone jack and modules being overpriced.
The Google Pixel would be good if it was called a Google Pickle. (LOL (outdated slang, deal with it))
The iPhone 7 would be good if it had a headphone jack, a good camera (I don't care what people say, I think iPhone cameras suck),  a Qualcomm Snapdragon chip, 4 or 6 GB of RAM, a microSD slot, USB-C, and ran Android. (Quite honestly, it wouldn't be an iPhone anymore. This was just a joke, the iPhone 7 is, and always will be terrible.)

So the best phone is... The LG V20! Except the camera glass breaks. D'OH! Luckily, the camera might work without it. I think I must design a phone, I could probably negatively criticize every phone on the market.

Would you buy a Google Pickel


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 5, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> Would you buy a Google Pickel

Click to collapse



Not yet as it is way too overpriced.

Custom kernel or stock kernel?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 5, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Not yet as it is way too overpriced.
> 
> Custom kernel or stock kernel?

Click to collapse



Custom kernel, they allow modifications where as stock doesn't 

BTW the ZTE Axon 7 has a micro SD slot 

What's your favorite car? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 5, 2017)

ShapesBlue said:


> BTW the ZTE Axon 7 has a microSD slot.

Click to collapse



Thank you for telling me..
My favorite car is the one I have.

Ook! or Whitespace?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 5, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> Thank you for telling me..
> My favorite car is the one I have.
> 
> Ook! or Whitespace?

Click to collapse



Whitespace, whatever it is.

Summer or winter?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 5, 2017)

Winter

Favorite movie?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 6, 2017)

Android Pizza said:


> Winter
> 
> Favorite movie?

Click to collapse



Leon the Professional.

Same.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 6, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Leon the Professional.
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



Toss up between Leon the Professional and John Wick 

Have you seen the option for high brightness mode on a phone or tablet? (it's seriously bright)

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## karandpr (Jan 6, 2017)

ShapesBlue said:


> Toss up between Leon the Professional and John Wick
> 
> Have you seen the option for high brightness mode on a phone or tablet? (it's seriously bright)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Yes I have seen that option ....It's too bright...

Removable or non-removable battery ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 6, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Yes I have seen that option ....It's too bright...
> 
> Removable or non-removable battery ?

Click to collapse



Removable for the win 

What do you think of packaging that can be eaten? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## rojus1 (Jan 6, 2017)

ShapesBlue said:


> Removable for the win
> 
> What do you think of packaging that can be eaten?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Well thats not good because little kids will eat package and also items in it.. 

What do you think about electric cars?


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 6, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Not yet as it is way too overpriced.
> 
> Custom kernel or stock kernel?

Click to collapse



Really? How much do they cost? Didn't even know you can buy a Google Pickle


rojus1 said:


> Well thats not good because little kids will eat package and also items in it..
> 
> What do you think about electric cars?

Click to collapse



I like what's most practical and works out the cheapest. I don't want to pay extra for a car that takes hours to charge when I need it. It all depends on how they do it.

Same


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 6, 2017)

If I could get a day's power in half an hour (or even better, a week of power in just an hour), I would want one. I really don't want to pay extra for one that costs more to operate and is less convenient. Although I can't get a car at all because I am under 16. Also, the electricity in my area is generated by natural gas (and most is generated by coal or oil, sadly). So until we have renewable electricity, electric is actually worse than gas.

What is with the delay of renewable energy?


----------



## Abhishek013 (Jan 6, 2017)

May be because of investment problem.
--------------------------------------------------------
Is building a time machine possible?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jan 6, 2017)

Abhishek013 said:


> May be because of investment problem.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> Is building a time machine possible?

Click to collapse



Hard to say, there are multiple ways they are possible, at least theoretically.
Here are some interesting links-http://spaceplace.nasa.gov/review/dr-marc-space/time-travel.html
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/moslive/article-1269288/STEPHEN-HAWKING-How-build-time-machine.html
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_travel
https://www.quora.com/Is-it-possibl...n-in-the-past-towards-building-a-time-machine


Same

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 6, 2017)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Hard to say, there are multiple ways they are possible, at least theoretically.
> Here are some interesting links-http://spaceplace.nasa.gov/review/dr-marc-space/time-travel.html
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/moslive/article-1269288/STEPHEN-HAWKING-How-build-time-machine.html
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_travel
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think so.

Would you use a time machine, once available?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 6, 2017)

No. It WILL break the space-time fabric. If it wouldn't destroy the universe, then I definitely would use it. And charge a fortune to let other people use it!

Windows 8/10 with the Vista UI or Windows Vista with the Metro (Windows 8/10) UI?


----------



## Android Pizza (Jan 7, 2017)

Windows 8 or 10 with Vista UI.

Favorite song?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 7, 2017)

Android Pizza said:


> Windows 8 or 10 with Vista UI.
> 
> Favorite song?

Click to collapse



There are too many to name just one.

Loading battery up to 100% each time ot better below?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 7, 2017)

Charge to 80%, only ever let it go to 20%. This doubles the number of cycles you get.
Did MS skip win9 because 10 in word form is ten, and "ent" can be spelled with the same letters, perfectly corresponding to the slow language of the ents and the slow operation of win10?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 7, 2017)

Win 10 is faster than 7 on my old machine... Which sports a C2D so... Nope.....

Are you hungry ? 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 7, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Win 10 is faster than 7 on my old machine... Which sports a C2D so... Nope.....
> 
> Are you hungry ?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



nope, just ate some mins ago.

what r u having for lunch and dinner today?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 7, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> nope, just ate some mins ago.
> 
> what r u having for lunch and dinner today?

Click to collapse



Sandwiches....and tea....

Same ...

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 7, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Sandwiches....and tea....
> 
> Same ...
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



A little BBQ.

Whiskey or Vodka?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 7, 2017)

Food.
Why is the CLI on Android so restricted?


----------



## tzzeri (Jan 7, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> A little BBQ.
> 
> Whiskey or Vodka?

Click to collapse



Vodka, generally, but depends on what vodka and what whiskey



Ka-B00M said:


> Food.
> Why is the CLI on Android so restricted?

Click to collapse



What's CLI?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jan 8, 2017)

tzzeri said:


> Vodka, generally, but depends on what vodka and what whiskey
> 
> 
> What's CLI?

Click to collapse



It's the Command Line Environment, years u know, geeks sitting behind terminal with myriad codes, that one.

Why is the CLI on android is so restricted ?
Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 8, 2017)

Gravemind2015 said:


> It's the Command Line Environment, years u know, geeks sitting behind terminal with myriad codes, that one.
> 
> Why is the CLI on android is so restricted ?
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



For security reasons.

Use terminal in TWRP (custom recovery) or use independend terminal app?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 8, 2017)

Still too restricted


----------



## karandpr (Jan 8, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> For security reasons.
> 
> Use terminal in TWRP (custom recovery) or use independend terminal app?

Click to collapse



Depends on whether i want to perform actions on live or cold android... Usually on recovery tho....

Autobots or decepticons ?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 8, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Depends on whether i want to perform actions on live or cold android... Usually on recovery tho....
> 
> Autobots or decepticons ?

Click to collapse



Autobots.

Stock ringtone or custom one?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 9, 2017)

Custom (I love annoying ringtones, stock ones are not annoying or unique enough)
Is XDA used for anything other than Android and spam?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 9, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> Custom (I love annoying ringtones, stock ones are not annoying or unique enough)
> Is XDA used for anything other than Android and spam?

Click to collapse



There are windows forums as well, but spam there's a big majority so yea 

Watch any football over the weekend? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## krasCGQ (Jan 9, 2017)

ShapesBlue said:


> Watch any football over the weekend?

Click to collapse



Yes, but not directly, due to one of the Indonesia's biggest Pay TV (should I mention the name?) *pirated* this week's FA Cup broadcast from ESPN Australia and New Zealand, caused the exclusive holder in Indonesia named SuperSoccer TV (OTT, live streaming, and VoD platform) to sue the TV provider via the law with help of evidence (mostly screenshots) from users who reported this via the platform's social medias. I was also the one who caught this.

Can anyone from Australia cross-checks last Saturday's schedule of the ESPN between 9PM to 2AM Australian time? (this isn't important, though; only as part of clarification, because the ESPN's CAS on the satellite is compromised enough so this kind of case could happen)

By the way, how everyone thinks about this case?
The pay TV just ended their contracts with FOX Networks Group, so they may be search for a way to not disappoint their subscribers.

PS: I'm one of the suspected pay TV subscribers, so I could directly catch the moment. LOL.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 11, 2017)

its a grey area in a way ..in HK before had same problem..pubs and clubs were not allowed ro play the football so they bought subscriptiins from thailand provider and streamed to hk the wold cup football. 
If you paid for your subscription it sucks but usually for world cup football for example the paid subscription has better signal and is in the language that has the famous english commentator. but the pirated one is from thailand or turkey language so people cannot hear the commentator. 
but pirating helps poor people get access to media eg books, tutorials, media etc that they would never have. 

next question. what is the three body problem?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 11, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> next question. what is the three body problem?

Click to collapse



When you're part of a siamese triplet.

Streaming music or listening to stored songs?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 11, 2017)

When you stream, they are stored in your RAM, and they are stored in an off-site server. So whether you stream ir not, you will be listening to stored songs.

Why is there so much unused space on my tablet?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 11, 2017)

Stored songs .....

Cloud or Local Storage ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 11, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Stored songs .....
> 
> Cloud or Local Storage ?

Click to collapse



Cloud 

What is the ideal amount of ram on an android device no matter the size? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## karandpr (Jan 11, 2017)

ShapesBlue said:


> Cloud
> 
> What is the ideal amount of ram on an android device no matter the size?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



2GB on older 32 bit devices. 8GB on 64 bit devices ....

How much of RAM is too much ?


----------



## cpuz99 (Jan 11, 2017)

karandpr said:


> 2GB on older 32 bit devices. 8GB on 64 bit devices ....
> 
> How much of RAM is too much ?

Click to collapse



We can never have too much RAM, which means we will always have use for more RAM as long as technology keeps advancing

If i punch myself and it really hurts, does that make me strong or weak?


----------



## krasCGQ (Jan 11, 2017)

cpuz99 said:


> If i punch myself and it really hurts, does that make me strong or weak?

Click to collapse



I bet that you'll break your bone instead. I'll prefer to slap myself to keep myself awake.

Quality videos or subtitles?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 11, 2017)

Quality videos.

Why are there no Android devices with 256GB of RAM?


----------



## krasCGQ (Jan 11, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> Why are there no Android devices with 256GB of RAM?

Click to collapse



Because Android device isn't a server.

Low-latency audio or lossless audio?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 11, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Because Android device isn't a server.
> 
> Low-latency audio or lossless audio?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Lossless audio.

Beta apps or stable versions only?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 11, 2017)

Beta tends to be more bug free than stable for some reason.
Is it OK that my cheapo tablet is only lasting me 4 years?


----------



## MelloZ (Jan 12, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> Beta tends to be more bug free than stable for some reason.
> Is it OK that my cheapo tablet is only lasting me 4 years?

Click to collapse



Yes, that's longer than my laptop lmao.

Will you marry me?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 12, 2017)

No.
Why was Philz Touch discontinued?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 12, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> No.
> Why was Philz Touch discontinued?

Click to collapse



Because the developer had private priorities.

Ever had an iPhone?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 12, 2017)

Used them a few times (mainly to help people fix them), and I fvcking HATED every single one. I would never consider spending more than $1 on one of those iBominations.
Which smartphone this year would be the perfect one for you (assuming none of them had defects and you had infinite money)?


----------



## krasCGQ (Jan 13, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> Which smartphone this year would be the perfect one for you (assuming none of them had defects and you had infinite money)?

Click to collapse



OnePlus 3T or Asus ZenFone 3 Ultra.

Same.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 13, 2017)

LG V20

Why does Yahoo hash their passwords with MD5?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 13, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> LG V20
> 
> Why does Yahoo hash their passwords with MD5?

Click to collapse



Because SHA is too expensive in terms of server usage.

Yahoo search or Google search?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 13, 2017)

Google

Ducks or Geese ?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 13, 2017)

Ducks.

Dollar or Euro?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 13, 2017)

Euro 

Did you check the tintin euro ?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 13, 2017)

Google. I'd rather have my data stolen by a pseudoresponsible company than some random hackers.
Why would anyone want to get a loan?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 13, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> Google. I'd rather have my data stolen by a pseudoresponsible company than some random hackers.
> Why would anyone want to get a loan?

Click to collapse



Because he wants to by the new PixelXL phone.

Samsung or no Samsung?


----------



## krasCGQ (Jan 13, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Samsung or no Samsung?

Click to collapse



No Samsung, except for it's exFAT driver.

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 14, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> No Samsung, except for it's exFAT driver.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



No Samsung for me, that's for sure.

Flashing images in custom recovery or by using FlashFire app?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 14, 2017)

Custom recvery. NEVER modify a file while it is being used. Using Flashfire can crash Android by changing system files while they are being read. This will cause a shutdown either while the system is erased or while it is reflashed, leaving Android unbootable. You will then have to use a custom recovery. Additionally, Flashfire is confusing.


----------



## krasCGQ (Jan 15, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> Custom recvery. NEVER modify a file while it is being used. Using Flashfire can crash Android by changing system files while they are being read. This will cause a shutdown either while the system is erased or while it is reflashed, leaving Android unbootable. You will then have to use a custom recovery. Additionally, Flashfire is confusing.

Click to collapse



FlashFire is also unable to flash zips which the update-binary is consist of shell scripts (at least with unsigned AnyKernel2 zips).

Should F2FS be a new standard for flash storage on newer phones?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Saber (Jan 15, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> FlashFire is also unable to flash zips which the update-binary is consist of shell scripts (at least with unsigned AnyKernel2 zips).
> 
> Should F2FS be a new standard for flash storage on newer phones?

Click to collapse



Yes, it should be used in all new phones as there are many benefits.

Same


----------



## karandpr (Jan 15, 2017)

No.....ext4 should have better flash support or something like jfs2 ...

Are you going to upgrade your phone this year ?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 15, 2017)

karandpr said:


> No.....ext4 should have better flash support or something like jfs2 ...
> 
> Are you going to upgrade your phone this year ?

Click to collapse



Nope, I'll keep my N5X until next year.

Same.


----------



## krasCGQ (Jan 15, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Are you going to upgrade your phone this year ?

Click to collapse



I... Probably no.
If my ZenFone 2 breaks, I'll switch to my backup device (Redmi 3).

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Jan 15, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> I... Probably no.
> If my ZenFone 2 breaks, I'll switch to my backup device (Redmi 3).
> 
> Same
> ...

Click to collapse



I will get a new device this year...

Are you tired ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 15, 2017)

karandpr said:


> I will get a new device this year...
> 
> Are you tired ?

Click to collapse



All the time 

What device are you considering? 

Sent from my Nexus 6


----------



## karandpr (Jan 15, 2017)

ShapesBlue said:


> All the time
> 
> What device are you considering?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Something from Sony or OnePlus or perhaps Nokia....Waiting for MWC next month ....

Any recommendations ?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 15, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Something from Sony or OnePlus or perhaps Nokia....Waiting for MWC next month ....
> 
> Any recommendations ?

Click to collapse



Pixel XL.

What are your thoughts about the Pixel XL?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes.
Why ismthe floor more comfortable than the bed?


----------



## krasCGQ (Jan 16, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> Yes.
> Why ismthe floor more comfortable than the bed?

Click to collapse



Because it's always felt cooler than bed.

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 16, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Because it's always felt cooler than bed.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



For me it doesn't.

Jeans or sweatpants?


----------



## James Weinreich (Jan 16, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Jeans or sweatpants?

Click to collapse



Jeans

Burritos or Tacos?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 16, 2017)

James Weinreich said:


> Jeans
> 
> Burritos or Tacos?

Click to collapse



Tacos.

Guacamole or sour cream?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 20, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Tacos.
> 
> Guacamole or sour cream?

Click to collapse



Sour cream ...

Cookies or Biscuits ?


----------



## matt4321 (Jan 20, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Sour cream ...
> 
> Cookies or Biscuits ?

Click to collapse



Biscuits

Is @karandpr a lazy moderator?


----------



## fruitymilk (Jan 20, 2017)

matt4321 said:


> Biscuits
> 
> Is @karandpr a lazy moderator?

Click to collapse



mm.. no(?)
tropical island or cold megapolis


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 20, 2017)

fruitymilk said:


> mm.. no(?)
> tropical island or cold megapolis

Click to collapse



Tropical island.

Long Island Icetea or a beer?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 23, 2017)

Long Island Icetea

Favorite fruit ?


----------



## jimandroidnerd (Jan 23, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Long Island Icetea
> 
> Favorite fruit ?

Click to collapse



cucumber.

Did anything happen today?


----------



## krasCGQ (Jan 23, 2017)

jimandroidnerd said:


> Did anything happen today?

Click to collapse



My screen starts to dying (again).

Same.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Jan 23, 2017)

The neighbours cat gave birth to kittens ...

same


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 23, 2017)

karandpr said:


> The neighbours cat gave birth to kittens ...
> 
> same

Click to collapse



Cat's kittens gave birth to the neighbour. 

Whopper or BigMac?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 24, 2017)

I posted this.
Do you trust Samsung?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 24, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Whopper or BigMac?

Click to collapse



Whopper. 



Ka-B00M said:


> I posted this.
> Do you trust Samsung?

Click to collapse



No.

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 24, 2017)

Coke

Whats up people ?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 24, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Coke
> 
> Whats up people ?

Click to collapse



not much..just chillin.

politics or economics?


----------



## krasCGQ (Jan 24, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> politics or economics?

Click to collapse



In Indonesia: Politics, because it 'rules' everything.

Same.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 24, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> In Indonesia: Politics, because it 'rules' everything.
> 
> Same.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Economics.

LED or LCD?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 24, 2017)

LED

Pixel or Pickle


----------



## GustavoWoltmann016 (Jan 25, 2017)

May be the thread isn't real, may be we aren't too. May be even the forum is an illusion of our mind.

Why is it that rain drops but snow falls?


----------



## krasCGQ (Jan 25, 2017)

GustavoWoltmann016 said:


> Why is it that rain drops but snow falls?

Click to collapse



Rain is a kind of liquid, while snow is solid at the most.

Same.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## bamless (Jan 25, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Rain is a kind of liquid, while snow is solid at the most.
> 
> Same.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Rain has much higher weight, and snow has a much higher drag. Thus rain falls fast, and for the most part snow drifts down.

Horse or catamaran?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 25, 2017)

BiziOS said:


> Rain has much higher weight, and snow has a much higher drag. Thus rain falls fast, and for the most part snow drifts down.
> 
> Horse or catamaran?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Horse.

Donkey or mule?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 25, 2017)

Donkey 

Good mid-range phone ?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 25, 2017)

Moto Z Play.

Why are the moto battery mods implimented the wrong way?


----------



## jimandroidnerd (Jan 25, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> Moto Z Play.
> 
> Why are the moto battery mods implimented the wrong way?

Click to collapse



Because they are retards.

Did you make any mistake today?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 25, 2017)

No.

Why are some Moto Mods so rediculously expensive? ($59+ for a 2220 mAh battery, $79+ for a 3000 mAh battery, $300 for a zoom lens) I was able to get FIVE 1200 mAh Li-Po batteries, making 6000 mAh, for $23.99.


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 25, 2017)

Because its a billion dollar company.

Diving in a lake or in an ocean?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 25, 2017)

Lake.

3840*2160 or 4k?


----------



## krasCGQ (Jan 25, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> 3840*2160 or 4k?

Click to collapse



They're technically same.
3840x2160 is 4K with 16:9 aspect ratio.
Another example is 4096x3072, which is also 4K, but with 4:3 aspect ratio.

Your screen resolution today?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 25, 2017)

I did that because I wanted to stump someone.

My resolution? Depends on the device.
Tablet: 1280*800
TVs: 1920*1080
Calculator: 80*7

How likely would you have been to buy an Ara phone?


----------



## krasCGQ (Jan 26, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> How likely would you have been to buy an Ara phone?

Click to collapse



Not at all. I'll be in trouble due to my troublesome friends.

Same

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 26, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Not at all. I'll be in trouble due to my troublesome friends.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Never even heard of an Ara phone

How likely are you to buy a oneplus device? 

Sent from my OnePlus 3T


----------



## krasCGQ (Jan 26, 2017)

ShapesBlue said:


> How likely are you to buy a oneplus device?

Click to collapse



50:50, first because it doesn't comply on Indonesia's local content policy so no LTE (unless I order it from stores outside Indonesia, lol), second because there are no offline stores here known to sell or have sold at least some OnePlus devices.

Same.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 26, 2017)

Not at all. They do not have microSD slots or removeable batteries.

Why do smartphone OEMs like to piss off their customers so much.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 26, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> Not at all. They do not have microSD slots or removeable batteries.
> 
> Why do smartphone OEMs like to piss off their customers so much.

Click to collapse



Something fun to do lol 

What feature on a phone do you not have but want? 

Sent from my OnePlus 3T


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 26, 2017)

A F-ING REMOVEABLE BATTERY

Am I emulating Linus Torvalds?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 26, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> A F-ING REMOVEABLE BATTERY
> 
> Am I emulating Linus Torvalds?

Click to collapse



No.

Beach assault or ***** assault?


----------



## sk1rge (Jan 26, 2017)

*****.

Can you replace the battery of a Oneplus device (I know the answer)?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 26, 2017)

sk1rge said:


> *****.
> 
> Can you replace the battery of a Oneplus device (I know the answer)?

Click to collapse



Like any device it can be replaced just not easily 

What is your ideal battery life expectancy or a phone/tablet? 

Sent from my OnePlus 3T


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 26, 2017)

ShapesBlue said:


> Like any device it can be replaced just not easily
> 
> What is your ideal battery life expectancy or a phone/tablet?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 3T

Click to collapse



phone: 6 hours SOT, tablet: 10 hours SOT.

MS Office or Open Office?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 26, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> phone: 6 hours SOT, tablet: 10 hours SOT.
> 
> MS Office or Open Office?

Click to collapse



Open Office because it's free

Best phone manufacturer? 

Sent from my OnePlus 3T


----------



## krasCGQ (Jan 26, 2017)

ShapesBlue said:


> Best phone manufacturer?

Click to collapse



Sony lol

Same

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 26, 2017)

Open Office. It's free and it actually works.

4:3 or 16:9


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 27, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> Open Office. It's free and it actually works.
> 
> 4:3 or 16:9

Click to collapse



16:9.

Disc or USB stick?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 27, 2017)

USB

14745600*4665600 screen or 6.9 terapixel camera?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 27, 2017)

Don't care

Snorlax or vulpix ?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 27, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Don't care
> 
> Snorlax or vulpix ?

Click to collapse



Snorlax  

Mario Brothers or Sonic the Hedgehog?


----------



## ScardracS (Jan 27, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Snorlax
> 
> Mario Brothers or Sonic the Hedgehog?

Click to collapse



Sonic

LineageOS or AospExtended?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 28, 2017)

ScardracS said:


> Sonic
> 
> LineageOS or AospExtended?

Click to collapse



neither nor, stock.

USB-A or USB-C?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 28, 2017)

USB-C.

Why is Linus Torvalds always swearing at something?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 28, 2017)

Cos he doesn't....

Megaman or zelda ?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 28, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Cos he doesn't....
> 
> Megaman or zelda ?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Either one, depends on what you want in a character 

Favorite time of the day? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 28, 2017)

ShapesBlue said:


> Either one, depends on what you want in a character
> 
> Favorite time of the day?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000

Click to collapse



Evening.

Same?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 28, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Evening.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Anytime I'm awake but evening is for sure 

Favorite video game? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000


----------



## karandpr (Jan 28, 2017)

Grim Fandango

Did you play that game ?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 28, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Grim Fandango
> 
> Did you play that game ?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Never heard of it. Mario games are my all time favorite 

Do you regret anything in life? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 28, 2017)

Using Yahoo.

Why does every phone from the past 2 years suck?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 28, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> Using Yahoo.
> 
> Why does every phone from the past 2 years suck?

Click to collapse



They don't suck. Maybe the options are a little too much for what you want 

Favorite store to shop at? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000


----------



## krasCGQ (Jan 28, 2017)

ShapesBlue said:


> Favorite store to shop at?

Click to collapse



Shop near my home.
Because...it's close.

Kernel with rich features or updated base?
(must choose one of them)

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## Silversniper (Jan 28, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Shop near my home.
> Because...it's close.
> 
> Kernel with rich features or updated base?
> (must choose one of them)

Click to collapse



For which Device 
Without OC a Kernel is to me nothing more than a Driver. 
Also are Governors important as they Control the Scaling and the Remain of the Processor of a Specific Value. There are many Methods to create a Kernel recently, ain't that important to Devices lately but was when they were weaker. Swap is rarely used on the Latest Devices and extraordinary modifications disappeared with the decision by pure Screen Devices. As Example was there a possibility to allow Xperia SP to use as FM Transmitter from Stock Hardware on, an hidden Specification unreachable at the Stock Driver OS. The Incredible S and some others also have a Sweep to Wake Function through the Kernel. The Least Driver these Days seek the possibilities of the Devices out, got poor I like to mention. 

------

Would you rather Risk to talk to a Royals Daughter for the Number of its Brother or prefer to do it over the Internet (even though knowing both) ?

---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------




ShapesBlue said:


> They don't suck. Maybe the options are a little too much for what you want
> 
> Favorite store to shop at?

Click to collapse



Because I am now put out of my Line 2 Years Ago and still Alive (despite my Suicidiality) and do not comment about as I did when I do.


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 28, 2017)

Silversniper said:


> Would you rather Risk to talk to a Royals Daughter for the Number of its Brother or prefer to do it over the Internet (even though knowing both) ?

Click to collapse



I'd contact her brother to get the Royals Daughter's number.

Your favorite PC/Laptop brand?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 28, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I'd contact her brother to get the Royals Daughter's number.
> 
> Your favorite PC/Laptop brand?

Click to collapse



HP

Favorite sport to watch on TV?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 29, 2017)

Football.

ICS buttons or Nougat buttons?


----------



## USBhost (Jan 29, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> Football.
> 
> ICS buttons or Nougat buttons?

Click to collapse



Nougat buttons.


Is your username from Steins;Gate?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 29, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Nougat buttons.
> 
> 
> Is your username from Steins;Gate?

Click to collapse



No.

BluRay or HDDVD?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 29, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> BluRay or HDDVD?

Click to collapse








C# or Java?


----------



## lekiaM (Jan 29, 2017)

husam666 said:


> C# or Java?

Click to collapse



Java.

Marshmallow or Nougat (Candy) ?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 30, 2017)

Marshmallow.

Which Android version has best battery life?


----------



## krasCGQ (Jan 30, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> Which Android version has best battery life?

Click to collapse



Android 4.4.2, 5.1.1-6.0.1, 7.1.1

Same

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Jan 30, 2017)

ICS 

One Plus 3 or 3T ?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 30, 2017)

karandpr said:


> ICS
> 
> One Plus 3 or 3T ?

Click to collapse



Neither nor.

Android version of your first Android phone?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 30, 2017)

karandpr said:


> ICS
> 
> One Plus 3 or 3T ?

Click to collapse



Oneplus 3t 

What's your ideal internal storage? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000


----------



## karandpr (Jan 30, 2017)

ShapesBlue said:


> Oneplus 3t
> 
> What's your ideal internal storage?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000

Click to collapse



Depends on OS .... Like 2GB is enough for ICS and JB 4.1 , 16GB for Kitkat , 64GB for 5.1+ and above.

Same



ulxerker said:


> Neither nor.
> 
> Android version of your first Android phone?

Click to collapse



Android 2.2 Froyo ...


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 30, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Depends on OS .... Like 2GB is enough for ICS and JB 4.1 , 16GB for Kitkat , 64GB for 5.1+ and above.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



32 GB is really sufficient for me.

How much RAM you think is needed at least?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 30, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> 32 GB is really sufficient for me.
> 
> How much RAM you think is needed at least?

Click to collapse



The more the better. My OP3T has 6gb. I have 4gb available at any given time at the minimum so I think 6gb or higher 

Least favorite time of the year? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000


----------



## karandpr (Jan 30, 2017)

ShapesBlue said:


> The more the better. My OP3T has 6gb. I have 4gb available at any given time at the minimum so I think 6gb or higher
> 
> Least favorite time of the year?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000

Click to collapse



Tax season

Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 30, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Tax season
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



That's my favorite time of the year lol

Winter is my least favorite 

Wireless charging or fast charging? 



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000


----------



## krasCGQ (Jan 30, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Android version of your first Android phone?

Click to collapse



Android 4.2.2 Jelly Bean, with i9500; before I upgraded it to 4.4.2 KitKat.



ShapesBlue said:


> Least favorite time of the year?

Click to collapse



Test season.

Same.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Jan 30, 2017)

ShapesBlue said:


> That's my favorite time of the year lol
> 
> Winter is my least favorite
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait, you like taxes ? :laugh::silly::silly:

Fast charging. 

Battery or performance ?


----------



## krasCGQ (Jan 30, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Battery or performance ?

Click to collapse



Battery + performance.

Same.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 30, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Battery + performance.
> 
> Same.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Also both, and yea @karandpr I do because I get money back lol

What one thing in life do you regret not doing? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000


----------



## karandpr (Jan 30, 2017)

ShapesBlue said:


> Also both, and yea @karandpr I do because I get money back lol
> 
> What one thing in life do you regret not doing?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000

Click to collapse



Lot of things ....Like for example scratching my bum for lulz...didn't do it...Regrets ....:silly:

Did you do anything just for lulz ?


----------



## krasCGQ (Jan 30, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Did you do anything just for lulz ?

Click to collapse



Yep. A power cut by OTG adaptor with my own test kernel. Caused lulz epriwel...

Same.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Jan 30, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Yep. A power cut by OTG adaptor with my own test kernel. Caused lulz epriwel...
> 
> Same.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Flashed a baseband when I was in sleep at 4 am and bricked the phone cos I accidentally tugged the cable...

Do you think you can dance ?


----------



## lekiaM (Jan 30, 2017)

I can dance like a pinguïn. 

Right or Left?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 30, 2017)

OP3

Why are the S8 phones going to be huge?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 30, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> OP3
> 
> Why are the S8 phones going to be huge?

Click to collapse



Because size matters ^^

Mountains or jungle?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 30, 2017)

Mountains.

How to recover from a hard brick?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 31, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> Mountains.
> 
> How to recover from a hard brick?

Click to collapse



Typically a debrick file helps with a hard brick but not always 

Xbox or Playstation? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 31, 2017)

Playstation.

Why do consoles still exist?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 31, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> Playstation.
> 
> Why do consoles still exist?

Click to collapse



Computers just don't cut it, I think lol 

Do you still read actual books? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000


----------



## Ka-B00M (Jan 31, 2017)

Yeah, I still have many. I probably won't read physical books forever.

Why do HANDHELD CONSOLES still exist?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 31, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> Yeah, I still have many. I probably won't read physical books forever.
> 
> Why do HANDHELD CONSOLES still exist?

Click to collapse



Because you can take them with you wherever you go.

What was your fav Nintendo Gameboy game?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 31, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Because you can take them with you wherever you go.
> 
> What was your fav Nintendo Gameboy game?

Click to collapse



Never had one but Mario of course 

Favorite all time computer game? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000


----------



## karandpr (Jan 31, 2017)

Grim Fandango 

Should I change my favorite game to Rise of Nations ?


----------



## krasCGQ (Jan 31, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Should I change my favorite game to Rise of Nations ?

Click to collapse



Up to you.

Who is the most annoying character on anime you have ever watched?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## lekiaM (Jan 31, 2017)

Goldeneye, Nintendo64. Most annoying character in animation: Meg (family guy) 

Best Movie ever?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 31, 2017)

lekiaM said:


> Goldeneye, Nintendo64. Most annoying character in animation: Meg (family guy)
> 
> Best Movie ever?

Click to collapse



Leon the Professional.

Same?


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 1, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Leon the Professional.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



"A Clockwork Orange" 

Michael Jackson or Prince?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Feb 1, 2017)

Michael Jackson

Why is his house in such a dump?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 1, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> Michael Jackson
> 
> Why is his house in such a dump?

Click to collapse



Because he wanted to be alone.

House in nature or apartment at the beach?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Feb 1, 2017)

House in nature

Why do I feel like most people are stupid?


----------



## USBhost (Feb 1, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> House in nature
> 
> Why do I feel like most people are stupid?

Click to collapse



Because they are. But I would use naive instead.

DRM or DRM free?


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 1, 2017)

USBhost said:


> DRM or DRM free?

Click to collapse



Secure DRM/DRM-free, not compromised DRM.

Are Conditional Access Systems today still secure?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## USBhost (Feb 1, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Secure DRM/DRM-free, not compromised DRM.
> 
> Are Conditional Access Systems today still secure?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Idk... Never researched CAS

What anime (if it is) is your avatar and signature?


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 1, 2017)

USBhost said:


> What anime (if it is) is your avatar and signature?

Click to collapse



Avatar: Little Busters!
Signature: Original, got it on Konachan and cropped.

*Edited because I mentioned wrong website lol*

Should we go to Mars someday?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## USBhost (Feb 1, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Avatar: Little Busters!
> Signature: Original, got it on Konachan and cropped.
> 
> *Edited because I mentioned wrong website lol*
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm thanks I'll give it a try!

Yes! If it's not a one way trip.

Do we join harlock's crew?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 1, 2017)

Unlikely. Pirate captains don't join rival crews.

Which pirate captain was my avatar for a long time ?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 1, 2017)

Captain Jack Sparrow.

Did you watch all Pirates of the Caribbean parts?


----------



## USBhost (Feb 1, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Captain Jack Sparrow.
> 
> Did you watch all Pirates of the Caribbean parts?

Click to collapse



nope only 1-3

did you?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 1, 2017)

Yes, but I'm not really a fan.

Fav Horror flick?


----------



## USBhost (Feb 1, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, but I'm not really a fan.
> 
> Fav Horror flick?

Click to collapse



"When they cry" 
PS im a horror fan (anime horror that is)

yours?


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 2, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> Michael Jackson
> 
> Why is his house in such a dump?

Click to collapse



corruption? 

most underrated movie ever?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 2, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> corruption?
> 
> most underrated movie ever?

Click to collapse



John Rambo.

Same?


----------



## lekiaM (Feb 2, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> corruption?
> 
> most underrated movie ever?

Click to collapse



Freddy got Fingered 2001 (Tom Green) 

Tomato's or Cucumber?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 2, 2017)

lekiaM said:


> Freddy got Fingered 2001 (Tom Green)
> 
> Tomato's or Cucumber?

Click to collapse



Tomatos.

Cow cheese or sheep cheese?


----------



## Social Sounds (Feb 2, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Tomatos.
> 
> Cow cheese or sheep cheese?

Click to collapse



Cow cheese, of course.

Which came first: chicken or the egg?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 2, 2017)

Social Sounds said:


> Cow cheese, of course.
> 
> Which came first: chicken or the egg?

Click to collapse



The egg with a chicken inside.

Greek restaurant or Italian restaurant?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Feb 2, 2017)

Italian

What's Greek food even like?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 3, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> Italian
> 
> What's Greek food even like?

Click to collapse



Its hot, with garlic and its all about meat and sea food, very delicios.

Where did you spend your best holiday?


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 5, 2017)

Carbo San Lucas

if aliens did come to earth and were in your country,, what is the first thing you would do?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 5, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> Carbo San Lucas
> 
> if aliens did come to earth and were in your country,, what is the first thing you would do?

Click to collapse



Hiding in the cellar.

Same?


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 5, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Hiding in the cellar.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



i would go to them and ask questions
same


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 5, 2017)

Dunno.

Same again.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## Ka-B00M (Feb 5, 2017)

F*** this S*** I'm out

Why does Minecraft Console Edition suck?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 5, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> F*** this S*** I'm out
> 
> Why does Minecraft Console Edition suck?

Click to collapse



Because you don't have a mouse.

Solitaire or Minesweeper?


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 6, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Because you don't have a mouse.
> 
> Solitaire or Minesweeper?

Click to collapse



Solitaire..i was never interested in either..i wasn't good at either

Drink ocean water or drink river water?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Feb 6, 2017)

River water.

Why was the Superbowl rigged?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 6, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> River water.
> 
> Why was the Superbowl rigged?

Click to collapse



Because of money.

Baseball, Football or Soccer?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 6, 2017)

ninjaed ...

Football ,the one played with legs ...Not the handball rugby hybrid thingy...

Nougat or MM ?


----------



## rbeavers (Feb 6, 2017)

Nougat.
Glazed or Chocolate?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## karandpr (Feb 6, 2017)

Chocolate

Puppies or kittens ?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## T.Ru (Feb 6, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Chocolate
> 
> Puppies or kittens ?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Puppies

What is the name of the user who is going to answer your question?


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 6, 2017)

T.Ru said:


> What is the name of the user who is going to answer your question?

Click to collapse


@T.Ru (yes, you)! You have answered the question.

Is Moto still worth buying?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## T.Ru (Feb 6, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> @T.Ru (yes, you)! You have answered the question.
> 
> Is Moto still worth buying?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Yes, I've personally tried it and it is still worth buying. As far as I know, Lenovo acknowledged their fault and promised that they are going to make Moto brand great again.

How many months should i use my new phone before rooting it?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 6, 2017)

T.Ru said:


> Yes, I've personally tried it and it is still worth buying. As far as I know, Lenovo acknowledged their fault and promised that they are going to make Moto brand great again.
> 
> How many months should i use my new phone before rooting it?

Click to collapse



none, root immediately.

You'd like to see a new part of Mission Impossible?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Feb 6, 2017)

Nougat

How to get an MCPE server (I want to host it myself)


----------



## karandpr (Feb 7, 2017)

Dunno ...

Do you do stuff for lulz ?


----------



## MelloZ (Feb 8, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Dunno ...
> 
> Do you do stuff for lulz ?

Click to collapse



Sometimes but usually out of spite.

What's your favorite Linux distro?


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 8, 2017)

MelloZ said:


> What's your favorite Linux distro?

Click to collapse



Xubuntu, LXLE.

Same

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## Saber (Feb 8, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Xubuntu, LXLE.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Linux Mint/Lubuntu

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 8, 2017)

Saber said:


> Linux Mint/Lubuntu
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Debian.

What kinda ring tone do you have?


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 8, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> What kinda ring tone do you have?

Click to collapse



LineageOS standard one.

Have heard about XanMod?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Feb 8, 2017)

Google says it's a custom kernel for OS .... 

Do you compile your own kernels ?


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 8, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Do you compile your own kernels ?

Click to collapse



Only for my Redmi 3 Pro, but still experimental.

Same.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Feb 8, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Only for my Redmi 3 Pro, but still experimental.
> 
> Same.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Used to ...Not interested anymore....

Favorite anime ?


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 8, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Favorite anime ?

Click to collapse



Undecided.

chmod 755 or chmod +x?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Feb 8, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Undecided.
> 
> chmod 755 or chmod +x?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



755 .... 

sudo or su ?


----------



## MelloZ (Feb 8, 2017)

karandpr said:


> 755 ....
> 
> sudo or su ?

Click to collapse



sudo

What does SE in Selinux stand for?


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 8, 2017)

MelloZ said:


> What does SE in Selinux stand for?

Click to collapse



NSA's Security Enhanced Linux.

ext4 or f2fs?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Feb 8, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> NSA's Security Enhanced Linux.
> 
> ext4 or f2fs?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



ext4 

JFS or reiserfs ?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Feb 9, 2017)

F2FS on Flash, EXT4 on mechanical drives.

Why is windows 10 bootlooping?


----------



## Saber (Feb 9, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> F2FS on Flash, EXT4 on mechanical drives.
> 
> Why is windows 10 bootlooping?

Click to collapse



Never encountered this problem before. 

Best laptop manufacturer?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 9, 2017)

I like HP laptops ...

Thoughts about Wear 2.0 ?


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 9, 2017)

Unlocked phone + Locked wear = Worst curse of Android Pay

Same

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 9, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Unlocked phone + Locked wear = Worst curse of Android Pay
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Never used any Wear stuff, so I dunno.

WhatsApp or Facebook Messanger?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 9, 2017)

Whatsapp

Whatsapp or Telegram ?


----------



## Aenadon (Feb 9, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Whatsapp
> 
> Whatsapp or Telegram ?

Click to collapse



Telegram all the way.

Telegram or Signal?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 10, 2017)

Aenadon said:


> Telegram all the way.
> 
> Telegram or Signal?

Click to collapse



Neither nor.

Fav. day of the week?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 10, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Neither nor.
> 
> Fav. day of the week?

Click to collapse



Wednesday

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 10, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Wednesday
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Friday.

Fav. season?


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 10, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Fav. season?

Click to collapse


_Musim mangga, musim durian, musim rambutan..._
(Indonesia has some of the weirdest mention of seasons)

Same

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 11, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> _Musim mangga, musim durian, musim rambutan..._
> (Indonesia has some of the weirdest mention of seasons)
> 
> Same
> ...

Click to collapse



Summer.

What r u doing this weekend?


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 11, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> What r u doing this weekend?

Click to collapse



Probably download, watch some of my stalled anime plans, and compiling kernel.

Same

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 11, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Probably download, watch some of my stalled anime plans, and compiling kernel.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Sports and meeting with family.

Fav. dish?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 16, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Sports and meeting with family.
> 
> Fav. dish?

Click to collapse



Radish ....

Did you see what I did there ?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Feb 16, 2017)

Maybe.

Do you like 3.14159265358979323846264338327950288419716939937510582?


----------



## Aenadon (Feb 16, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> Maybe.
> 
> Do you like 3.14159265358979323846264338327950288419716939937510582?

Click to collapse



I do like raw approximations of pie.

What's your favourite type of pie?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 16, 2017)

Aenadon said:


> I do like raw approximations of pie.
> 
> What's your favourite type of pie?

Click to collapse



Cheese pie.

Same?


----------



## erriperry (Feb 16, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Cheese pie.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Raspberry Pi

Favourite desktop OS?

Sent from my GT-S5360


----------



## Ka-B00M (Feb 16, 2017)

Ubuntu. It boots so quickly (it takes my laptop more time to POST than it does for Ubuntu to boot)!

If you had infinite intelligence, what would you do?


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 17, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> Do you like 3.14159265358979323846264338327950288419716939937510582?

Click to collapse



πr².



Ka-B00M said:


> If you had infinite intelligence, what would you do?

Click to collapse



Destroy the Great Firewall.

*EDIT:*
Do you have any trouble accessing XDA from your ISP?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## Ka-B00M (Feb 17, 2017)

No trouble accessing XDA.


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 17, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> πr².
> 
> Destroy the Great Firewall.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No.

Any plans for upcoming weekend?


----------



## mradermaxlol (Feb 17, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> Any plans for upcoming weekend?

Click to collapse



Gonna have a rep with the band.

Have you ever practiced (or tried to do so) ambidexterity?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 18, 2017)

mradermaxlol said:


> Gonna have a rep with the band.
> 
> Have you ever practiced (or tried to do so) ambidexterity?

Click to collapse



No.

Are you right-handed, left-handed or two-handed?


----------



## becon01 (Feb 19, 2017)

Same

Wysłane z mojego Le X820 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Aenadon (Feb 19, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> Are you right-handed, left-handed or two-handed?

Click to collapse



I'm right-handed, but I do sometimes try to use my left hand instead of my right one.

Why were children in former times forced to use their right hand even if they were actually left-handed?


----------



## George Matthews (Feb 19, 2017)

Aenadon said:


> I'm right-handed, but I do sometimes try to use my left hand instead of my right one.
> 
> Why were children in former times forced to use their right hand even if they were actually left-handed?

Click to collapse



I think Forcing a left-handed to change and use their right hand for doing something is a bit hard. I don't know why in former times they forced children to use their right hand.  

My Question: Why there are so many starts in the galaxy?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 20, 2017)

George Matthews said:


> I think Forcing a left-handed to change and use their right hand for doing something is a bit hard. I don't know why in former times they forced children to use their right hand.
> 
> My Question: Why there are so many starts in the galaxy?

Click to collapse



Because its a Universe.

Do you ride a car or a motorcycle?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Feb 20, 2017)

Car

Can I run Linux in Virtualbox on Windows in Virtualbox on Linux?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 20, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> Car
> 
> Can I run Linux in Virtualbox on Windows in Virtualbox on Linux?

Click to collapse



Depends ,though it will be severely crippled ....It will be silly exercise though ....

Most anticipated phone at MWC ?


----------



## George Matthews (Feb 20, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Because its a Universe.
> 
> Do you ride a car or a motorcycle?

Click to collapse



I ride motorcycle, Its 70CC.

Who invented the Computer?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Feb 20, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Depends ,though it will be severely crippled ....It will be silly exercise though ....
> 
> Most anticipated phone at MWC ?

Click to collapse



IDK. None of them seem to have removeable batteries, so they all suck.



George Matthews said:


> I ride motorcycle, Its 70CC.
> 
> Who invented the Computer?

Click to collapse



Charles Babbage

What is the Falcon 9?


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 20, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> IDK. None of them seem to have removeable batteries, so they all suck.
> 
> What is the Falcon 9?

Click to collapse



No they don't.

Falcon 9 is a launch vehicle, for space missions, either for satellite launch, etc.

Best mid-range SoC?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 20, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> No they don't.
> 
> Falcon 9 is a launch vehicle, for space missions, either for satellite launch, etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SD808.

Best speaker's brand?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 22, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> SD808.
> 
> Best speaker's brand?

Click to collapse



Sony 

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 22, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Sony
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



JBL.

H264 or H265 codec?


----------



## mradermaxlol (Feb 22, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> JBL.
> 
> H264 or H265 codec?

Click to collapse



H.265, of course. Although only once it's finally adopted by hardware/software vendors & Mesa3D and friends 

Do you know any person that uses 7.1 audio?


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 22, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> H264 or H265 codec?

Click to collapse



H.264 Hi10P, though I love some of H.265 Main10 lol.



mradermaxlol said:


> Do you know any person that uses 7.1 audio?

Click to collapse



Dunno, even televisions that adopt AC3 audio(s) and Movies with DTS-HDMA audio(s) only has 5.1 Audio.

True difference between Skylake and Kaby Lake?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## humzaahmed155 (Feb 22, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> H.264 Hi10P, though I love some of H.265 Main10 lol.
> 
> Dunno, even televisions that adopt AC3 audio(s) and Movies with DTS-HDMA audio(s) only has 5.1 Audio.
> 
> True difference between Skylake and Kaby Lake?

Click to collapse



An extra 1000 in the name, and some native HEVC (4K) encoding and decoding support

Should I sell my OnePlus 3 and buy a 3T?


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 22, 2017)

humzaahmed155 said:


> An extra 1000 in the name, and some native HEVC (4K) encoding and decoding support
> 
> Should I sell my OnePlus 3 and buy a 3T?

Click to collapse



~ Skylake actually supports HEVC Main10 decoding up to 4K with DXVA2, and enhanced on Kaby Lake with decoding support via Intel Quick Sync.

No, because OP3T is just a little upgrade over OP3. So better keep your OP3.

Indonesia or Malaysia?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## Saber (Feb 23, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> H.264 Hi10P, though I love some of H.265 Main10 lol.
> 
> Dunno, even televisions that adopt AC3 audio(s) and Movies with DTS-HDMA audio(s) only has 5.1 Audio.
> 
> True difference between Skylake and Kaby Lake?

Click to collapse



Price and a slight bump in core clock (seriously intel???). VP9 acceleration is nice and all but no true performance benefits. 

Talking about CPUs, are you planning on getting/upgrading your PC with AMD Rizen?

---------- Post added at 02:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 AM ----------




krasCGQ said:


> ~ Skylake actually supports HEVC Main10 decoding up to 4K with DXVA2, and enhanced on Kaby Lake with decoding support via Intel Quick Sync.
> 
> No, because OP3T is just a little upgrade over OP3. So better keep your OP3.
> 
> Indonesia or Malaysia?

Click to collapse



Malaysia

See previous post for question


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 23, 2017)

Saber said:


> Talking about CPUs, are you planning on getting/upgrading your PC with AMD Rizen?

Click to collapse



No, but instead planning on getting a PC with Kaby Lake-powered CPU & DDR4 RAM.

Same

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 23, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> No, but instead planning on getting a PC with Kaby Lake-powered CPU & DDR4 RAM.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



No.

What mail app do you use, stock?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 23, 2017)

I am looking at AMD APUs ...If they compare to even an i3 , I will be getting one of those.

nVdia or AMD ?


----------



## Skull97 (Feb 23, 2017)

karandpr said:


> I am looking at AMD APUs ...If they compare to even an i3 , I will be getting one of those.
> 
> nVdia or AMD ?

Click to collapse



Nvidia for gaming and AMD for lower price.
Why this thread still active after 6 years ?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 23, 2017)

Skull97 said:


> Nvidia for gaming and AMD for lower price.
> Why this thread still active after 6 years ?

Click to collapse



Due to me , @Jesse72 and @ShapesBlue 

What's up ?


----------



## Skull97 (Feb 23, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Due to me , @Jesse72 and @ShapesBlue
> 
> What's up ?

Click to collapse



I haven't deleted my browser history when I let my girlfriend borrowed my laptop. RIP
Who is the one in my avatar in which anime ?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 23, 2017)

Skull97 said:


> I haven't deleted my browser history when I let my girlfriend borrowed my laptop. RIP
> Who is the one in my avatar in which anime ?

Click to collapse



Dunno.

FAT32 or NTFS?


----------



## mradermaxlol (Feb 23, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Dunno.
> 
> FAT32 or NTFS?

Click to collapse



Neither of them - EXTfs or F2FS X)
(we all know that FAT-filesystems and NTFS suck; MS's even started working on a new FS that'd replace crappy NTFS)

Coffee or tea?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 24, 2017)

mradermaxlol said:


> Neither of them - EXTfs or F2FS X)
> (we all know that FAT-filesystems and NTFS suck; MS's even started working on a new FS that'd replace crappy NTFS)
> 
> Coffee or tea?

Click to collapse



Tea

Did you check the new rizen CPUs ?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 24, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Tea
> 
> Did you check the new rizen CPUs ?

Click to collapse



No.

Whiskey or Vodka?


----------



## mradermaxlol (Feb 24, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> Whiskey or Vodka?

Click to collapse



Vodka, matryoshka, balala... Oh, nevermind.
Whiskey, I guess - as for me, that one's a lot better.

What do you think, what's the ETA for quantum computers (for masses, of course)?

Sent from my Xiaomi Mi4C using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Feb 24, 2017)

mradermaxlol said:


> Vodka, matryoshka, balala... Oh, nevermind.
> Whiskey, I guess - as for me, that one's a lot better.
> 
> What do you think, what's the ETA for quantum computers (for masses, of course)?
> ...

Click to collapse



"Tomorrow"

Will "Tomorrow" come "Tomorrow"?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 24, 2017)

USBhost said:


> "Tomorrow"
> 
> Will "Tomorrow" come "Tomorrow"?

Click to collapse



It's already tomorrow at my place ....

Best bankai ?


----------



## USBhost (Feb 24, 2017)

karandpr said:


> It's already tomorrow at my place ....
> 
> Best bankai ?

Click to collapse



Hmm... ... . . I'll just go with  Ichigo Kurosaki's

What Anime character you disliked/hated but cried at there death?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 24, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Hmm... ... . . I'll just go with  Ichigo Kurosaki's
> 
> What Anime character you disliked/hated but cried at there death?

Click to collapse



Light Yagami ...Cried only cos it didnt happen sooner ..... His character actually had really good evolution tho ....

Thoughts about lelouch's resurrection ?


----------



## USBhost (Feb 24, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Light Yagami ...Cried only cos it didnt happen sooner ..... His character actually had really good evolution tho ....
> 
> Thoughts about lelouch's resurrection ?

Click to collapse



All hail the king! Aman!!

We will follow him to the end!
Would you?


----------



## Skull97 (Feb 24, 2017)

USBhost said:


> All hail the king! Aman!!
> 
> We will follow him to the end!
> Would you?

Click to collapse



Yes of course !
Manga, anime or light novel ?
(FYI for my previous question: my avatar is hollow version of kurosaki)


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 24, 2017)

Skull97 said:


> Manga, anime or light novel ?

Click to collapse



Anime!

Visual Novel or Light Novel?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## Skull97 (Feb 24, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Anime!
> 
> Visual Novel or Light Novel?

Click to collapse



Visual Novel
All ages or ......


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 24, 2017)

Skull97 said:


> All ages or ......

Click to collapse



I know you want to say eroge! xD

VN recommendations? (everything, romance preferred)

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## Skull97 (Feb 24, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> I know you want to say eroge! xD
> 
> VN recommendations? (everything, romance preferred)

Click to collapse



Little Busters! and others from Key
First thought when trying first eroge ?


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 24, 2017)

Skull97 said:


> Little Busters! and others from Key

Click to collapse



Already watch the anime of LB!, Clannad, AB! (On), Rewrite (On), so no fun on playing the VN.



> First thought when trying first eroge ?

Click to collapse



Tried Clover Day's and... I hate translating one by one dialogues with Google Translate, the time before I know Visual Novel Reader. (It's half-fan-translated at that time)

Same

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## Skull97 (Feb 24, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Already watch the anime of LB!, Clannad, AB! (On), Rewrite (On), so no fun on playing the VN.
> 
> Tried Clover Day's and... I hate translating one by one dialogues with Google Translate, the time before I know Visual Novel Reader. (It's half-fan-translated at that time)
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



School days, Akatsuki no Goei
Why there are many people here like anime and such ?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 24, 2017)

Skull97 said:


> School days, Akatsuki no Goei
> Why there are many people here like anime and such ?

Click to collapse



Not many TBH...just kras , usbH and me ....

Do you follow one piece ?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 24, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Not many TBH...just kras , usbH and me ....
> 
> Do you follow one piece ?

Click to collapse



No. 

Best animation movie (except any anime)?


----------



## Skull97 (Feb 25, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> Best animation movie (except any anime)?

Click to collapse



Tom and Jerry (Childhood's legend)
Do you think one piece (manga) is worse and worse these days ?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 25, 2017)

Skull97 said:


> Tom and Jerry (Childhood's legend)
> Do you think one piece (manga) is worse and worse these days ?

Click to collapse



Yes.

What are you having at lunch today?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Feb 26, 2017)

Kaby Lake are just last year's unsold processors being rebranded.

Feedback for post 22026: The SD808 is an old top-tier SoC, not a midrange SoC.

Why are MacBooks rediculously heavy?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 26, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> Kaby Lake are just last year's unsold processors being rebranded.
> 
> Feedback for post 22026: The SD808 is an old top-tier SoC, not a midrange SoC.
> 
> Why are MacBooks rediculously heavy?

Click to collapse



To have the feeling to got something for that money, hehe.

Which is easier for you, MacOS or MS-Windows?


----------



## George Matthews (Feb 26, 2017)

twitch351 said:


> Mayhaps it be because you truly are bored.
> 
> Why did pirates talk retardedly?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Because they pretend to be cool.

Why winter is so cool?

---------- Post added at 11:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 AM ----------




ulxerker said:


> To have the feeling to got something for that money, hehe.
> 
> Which is easier for you, MacOS or MS-Windows?

Click to collapse



MS-Windows is easier for me.

What is the best Phone under $200?

---------- Post added at 12:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------




ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> Best animation movie (except any anime)?

Click to collapse



Dragon Ball Z all time favorite.

Best cartoon character?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 26, 2017)

George Matthews said:


> Dragon Ball Z all time favorite.
> 
> Best cartoon character?

Click to collapse



I'll take your last question as the topic reads "Answer *a* question, then ask *one*!"

Obelix.

Same?


----------



## George Matthews (Feb 26, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I'll take your last question as the topic reads "Answer *a* question, then ask *one*!"
> 
> Obelix.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Mine is Oslo 

Ferrari or Lamborghini


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 26, 2017)

George Matthews said:


> Mine is Oslo
> 
> Ferrari or Lamborghini

Click to collapse



Lamborghini.

SUV or Coupé?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Feb 26, 2017)

SUV

What is the best phone under $0.01?


----------



## George Matthews (Feb 26, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> SUV
> 
> What is the best phone under $0.01?

Click to collapse



Samsung Impossible 001

What is Big Bang?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 26, 2017)

George Matthews said:


> Samsung Impossible 001
> 
> What is Big Bang?

Click to collapse



The birth of our universe.

You think there's life on a planet other than earth out there?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes.
What would happen if pi was JUST 3.14?


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 27, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> What would happen if pi was JUST 3.14?

Click to collapse



It's easier for us to calculate manually.

Mars or Pluto?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Feb 27, 2017)

Pluto 

Will you be moving to the next exo planet ?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 27, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Pluto
> 
> Will you be moving to the next exo planet ?

Click to collapse



Yes, I'd try to.

Are you afraid of heights?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 27, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, I'd try to.
> 
> Are you afraid of heights?

Click to collapse



Nope


Same


----------



## George Matthews (Feb 27, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> The birth of our universe.
> 
> You think there's life on a planet other than earth out there?

Click to collapse



I don't think so, I'm not sure as we don't have any prove that ALIENS actually exist. 

Comedy or Tragedy?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 27, 2017)

@George Matthews: please always respond to the last post only, its not that hard ...



karandpr said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Nope.

And are you afraid of depths?


----------



## ThaKhronik (Feb 27, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> @George Matthews: please always respond to the last post only, its not that hard ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope.  

What's the first arcade game you remember?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Feb 27, 2017)

I originally thought EVERY arcade game was Pac-man.

Why does the P8X32A have a GPU?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 28, 2017)

Dunno what is P8X32A ....

Most anticipated movie this year ?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 28, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Dunno what is P8X32A ....
> 
> Most anticipated movie this year ?

Click to collapse



For me its Alien: Covenant.

Same?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 28, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> For me its Alien: Covenant.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



It's a toss between Logan and Justice League ...

What's up ?


----------



## George Matthews (Feb 28, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> For me its Alien: Covenant.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Yes same

What's your favorite TV Show of this year?


----------



## krasCGQ (Feb 28, 2017)

George Matthews said:


> What's your favorite TV Show of this year?

Click to collapse



Konosuba S2, lol.

The biggest lie?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 1, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Konosuba S2, lol.
> 
> The biggest lie?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



"I never had sex with Monica Lewinsky" ^^

Any plans for summer holiday already?


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 1, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> "I never had sex with Monica Lewinsky" ^^
> 
> Any plans for summer holiday already?

Click to collapse



LOL.

No plans, still too early.

Same

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 1, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> LOL.
> 
> No plans, still too early.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, travelling to California and Egypt.

Are you headed to work today?


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 1, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Are you headed to work today?

Click to collapse



Arrived at home from school at 2.10 pm.

The worst romance anime ever?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## Skull97 (Mar 1, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Arrived at home from school at 2.10 pm.
> 
> The worst romance anime ever?

Click to collapse



5 cm/s (just hate the idea of let the girl have a husband)
The best romance anime ever?


----------



## USBhost (Mar 1, 2017)

Skull97 said:


> 5 cm/s (just hate the idea of let the girl have a husband)
> The best romance anime ever?

Click to collapse



cc x lelouch... OK OK fine... Spice and Wolf

Same?


----------



## MigoMujahid (Mar 2, 2017)

USBhost said:


> cc x lelouch... OK OK fine... Spice and Wolf
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Ummm....I'm not an anime fan, but i watch conan, i actually admire its movies 
The best movie series?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 2, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Ummm....I'm not an anime fan, but i watch conan, i actually admire its movies
> The best movie series?

Click to collapse



Alien.

Best TV show?


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 4, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Alien.
> 
> Best TV show?

Click to collapse



Breaking Bad

Worst TV series?


----------



## Ley (Mar 4, 2017)

Under the dome.

Your first phone ever?


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 4, 2017)

Ley said:


> Under the dome.
> 
> Your first phone ever?

Click to collapse



vintage original motorola brick cell phone

your favorite phone ever?


----------



## Ley (Mar 4, 2017)

My first one. The Siemens A70. 

The worst phone you've ever had?


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 4, 2017)

Ley said:


> The worst phone you've ever had?

Click to collapse



Asus ZenFone 2; screen glitches and won't last for a year of my usage without major issues.

Same

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 4, 2017)

iPhone

same


----------



## Ley (Mar 4, 2017)

Same

Same


----------



## Skull97 (Mar 4, 2017)

Bricked phone
Same


----------



## Ka-B00M (Mar 4, 2017)

I've never had a phone, but the worst phones I've ever USED (primarily to help people with) (in this order) are:
iPhone 2G (extremely slow, terrible screen, terrible camera, no configurability)
iPhone 5/5s/5c (extremely slow, unstable, buggy, bad screen, bad camera, terrible battery life, negative configurability)
iPhone 6/6s (same as above)
iPhone 7 (same as above, no headphone jack)
Unnamed airport burner phone (battery DOA, SIM wouldn't fit, wouldn't charge even with a good battery, wouldn't connect to network)
Samsung Galaxy S6 (slow, buggy, terrible battery life, overheats, fragile, Samsung's UI)
RIM BlackBerry Storm 9530 (slow, buggy)
Unnamed rotary phone (difficult to dial)

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 5, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> I've never had a phone, but the worst phones I've ever USED (primarily to help people with) (in this order) are:
> iPhone 2G (extremely slow, terrible screen, terrible camera, no configurability)
> iPhone 5/5s/5c (extremely slow, unstable, buggy, bad screen, bad camera, terrible battery life, negative configurability)
> iPhone 6/6s (same as above)
> ...

Click to collapse



A Nokia, dunno the model anymore.

Coffee with cream or black?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 6, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> A Nokia, dunno the model anymore.
> 
> Coffee with cream or black?

Click to collapse



With cream

same


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 6, 2017)

karandpr said:


> With cream
> 
> same

Click to collapse



Back.

Is today going to be a good day?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Mar 6, 2017)

Maybe.

How is multitasking done on a single-core processor?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 6, 2017)

Schedulers

Will you open your own coffee shop ?


----------



## Skull97 (Mar 6, 2017)

My coffee is like sh**, so no.
Same


----------



## Killer4008 (Mar 6, 2017)

How love me ?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 7, 2017)

Maybe I will open a coffee shop for lulz ...

Do you do stuff for lulz ?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 7, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Maybe I will open a coffee shop for lulz ...
> 
> Do you do stuff for lulz ?

Click to collapse



Sometimes, and I wish I'd have more time for such things.

You like to go out to dance in a club?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 8, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Sometimes, and I wish I'd have more time for such things.
> 
> You like to go out to dance in a club?

Click to collapse



Not really ...

Same


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 8, 2017)

I better watch some of my anime while stressing out on Toolchain building :/

Same

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Mar 8, 2017)

Not sure what the question is ....

Did you have a relaxing evening ?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## MigoMujahid (Mar 8, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Not sure what the question is ....
> 
> Did you have a relaxing evening ?

Click to collapse



Not really.....i stayed awake studying till 3 am
Same


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 9, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Same

Click to collapse



No, stressed out with Linaro's sh*tty 14.04-optimized build script that caused errors everywhere on 16.04.2...

Same

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 9, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> No, stressed out with Linaro's sh*tty 14.04-optimized build script that caused errors everywhere on 16.04.2...
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Yes, I did.

Do you own a car, if so which one?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 9, 2017)

It was a peaceful evening ....

Are you excited about the upcoming Samurai Jack series ?


----------



## Ka-B00M (Mar 9, 2017)

Probably not.

Does erco need to be banned from the Parallax forums?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 9, 2017)

Dunno about parallax forums or erco nor do I care about the same ....so meh...

Favorite car ?


----------



## notauseranymore (Mar 9, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Dunno about parallax forums or erco nor do I care about the same ....so meh...
> 
> Favorite car ?

Click to collapse




Honda CR-Z. A two-seater for me and my laptop, who needs passengers anyway.

If you could choose between being God or being Lucifer, why would you choose it?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 9, 2017)

AutumQueen92 said:


> Honda CR-Z. A two-seater for me and my laptop, who needs passengers anyway.
> 
> If you could choose between being God or being Lucifer, why would you choose it?

Click to collapse



Lucifer ... for lulz ...

Same ..


----------



## Ka-B00M (Mar 9, 2017)

God. He is more powerful.

Can ellipses be described with pi?


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 9, 2017)

Max is Max.

What is so hard about being able to count to 3 ??


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 9, 2017)

TravisBean said:


> Max is Max.
> 
> What is so hard about being able to count to 3 ??

Click to collapse



easy as 123
multi-verse or universe?


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 10, 2017)

TravisBean said:


> What is so hard about being able to count to 3 ??

Click to collapse



Count how many times you've dead. You will only die once, tbh.



simonbigwave said:


> multi-verse or universe?

Click to collapse



Depends: If it's galaxy I prefer Universe.

What do you think about "Scum's Wish"?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 10, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Count how many times you've dead. You will only die once, tbh.
> 
> Depends: If it's galaxy I prefer Universe.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No idea.

Same?


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm following the show and it extremely breaks barrier of what we could say questionable for an anime TV show.

Same

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## Ka-B00M (Mar 10, 2017)

IDK

IDK


----------



## Sachin (Mar 10, 2017)

Ka-B00M said:


> IDK
> 
> IDK

Click to collapse



Same
.
.
.
Same       :silly:


----------



## gezafisch (Mar 11, 2017)

Never seen it soo.. IDK

Why was i inactive on XDA so long?


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 11, 2017)

gezafisch said:


> Why was i inactive on XDA so long?

Click to collapse



Because you wished​ to do that (?)

Am I a trash for all XDA folks?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## gezafisch (Mar 11, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Because you wished to do that (?)
> 
> Am I a trash for all XDA folks?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Most definitely 

Why doesn't ad-block plus block the ad's on XDA?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 11, 2017)

gezafisch said:


> Most definitely
> 
> Why doesn't ad-block plus block the ad's on XDA?

Click to collapse



Dunno, normal AdBlock extension in Chrome does it for me.

Fav. anti virus application?


----------



## Skull97 (Mar 11, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Dunno, normal AdBlock extension in Chrome does it for me.
> 
> Fav. anti virus application?

Click to collapse



Kaspersky
Same


----------



## gezafisch (Mar 11, 2017)

Skull97 said:


> Kaspersky
> Same

Click to collapse



Windows defender. Anything else is just a program to slow your pc and give you unwanted ads.

Best fast food chain?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 11, 2017)

gezafisch said:


> Windows defender. Anything else is just a program to slow your pc and give you unwanted ads.
> 
> Best fast food chain?

Click to collapse



Burger King, I really love the Whopper.

Same?


----------



## USBhost (Mar 11, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Burger King, I really love the Whopper.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Nope don't eat there.

Lets change things up a bit.

Are AOSP/Stock ROMs connected​ to the CIA?
Like if they can use your camera without your knowledge etc..


----------



## gezafisch (Mar 12, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Nope don't eat there.
> 
> Lets change things up a bit.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would say that if the CIA wants to see through your camera, they definitely have the resources to do so. 

What do you think the USA should do about Julian Assange and WikiLeaks?


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 12, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Nope don't eat there.
> 
> Lets change things up a bit.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think it's a matter if AOSP/stock being connected to CIA. I think it's more a situation where the cellular carriers themselves are connected, they are the door that the government uses to gain access to your device and activities on that device. 

Do you think they stop at just collecting meta data?

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mradermaxlol (Mar 12, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> I don't think it's a matter if AOSP/stock being connected to CIA. I think it's more a situation where the cellular carriers themselves are connected, they are the door that the government uses to gain access to your device and activities on that device.
> 
> Do you think they stop at just collecting meta data?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Of course not. Knowledge is power, power is what one country's government is, in fact, based upon. As organisations like CIA, FBI or %your ad here% are *a bit* governmental (let's call it that way ), it's obvious that they need to collect as much data as possible.
Beware, black helicopters are appearing on the horizon!

Why has Billy Corgan* shaved his head?*Billy Corgan (Musician).
https://goo.gl/search/Billy+Corgan

Sent from my Xiaomi Mi4C using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 12, 2017)

mradermaxlol said:


> Of course not. Knowledge is power, power is what one country's government is, in fact, based upon. As organisations like CIA, FBI or %your ad here% are *a bit* governmental (let's call it that way ), it's obvious that they need to collect as much data as possible.
> Beware, black helicopters are appearing on the horizon!
> 
> Why has Billy Corgan* shaved his head?*Billy Corgan (Musician).
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe he suffered from lices.

Do you watch The Walking Dead series?


----------



## mradermaxlol (Mar 12, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Maybe he suffered from lices.
> 
> Do you watch The Walking Dead series?

Click to collapse



Used to watch them in my spare time in summer, although I've never managed to watch at least one season as a whole. So, I've watched the prison-location-time episodes and those that had some settlement with "government" and its "structures" and electricity as their setting 'till the ep where the black dude from the very beginning (probably?) finds Rick.

Is anybody here gonna attend the "Rock the Beach" festival with the Foos this summer?

Sent from my Xiaomi Mi4C using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 13, 2017)

mradermaxlol said:


> Used to watch them in my spare time in summer, although I've never managed to watch at least one season as a whole. So, I've watched the prison-location-time episodes and those that had some settlement with "government" and its "structures" and electricity as their setting 'till the ep where the black dude from the very beginning (probably?) finds Rick.
> 
> Is anybody here gonna attend the "Rock the Beach" festival with the Foos this summer?
> 
> Sent from my Xiaomi Mi4C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Me not.

Same?


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 13, 2017)

I even don't know what event it is.

Is Trinity Seven worth watching?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## taixyz1991 (Mar 13, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> I even don't know what event it is.
> 
> Is Trinity Seven worth watching?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I dont know

Is SS Edge 7 worth buying?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 13, 2017)

taixyz1991 said:


> I dont know
> 
> Is SS Edge 7 worth buying?

Click to collapse



No, coz its a Samsung.

Do you like Samsung phones?


----------



## Swissfyre (Mar 14, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> No, coz its a Samsung.
> 
> Do you like Samsung phones?

Click to collapse



Yes, because, being a noob on the processes of ADB and Fastboot, it is much easier to flash ROMS and custom recoveries on Odin. I hate, however, the Touchwiz bloat and when my phone has custom ROM support, I quickly jump to it regardless of the beta status. 

Do someone here likes MCU (Marvel Cinematic Universe) and its films?

Sent from either my Galaxy S7Edge or my Galaxy Core


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Mar 14, 2017)

Swissfyre said:


> Yes, because, being a noob on the processes of ADB and Fastboot, it is much easier to flash ROMS and custom recoveries on Odin. I hate, however, the Touchwiz bloat and when my phone has custom ROM support, I quickly jump to it regardless of the beta status.
> 
> Do someone here likes MCU (Marvel Cinematic Universe) and its films?
> 
> Sent from either my Galaxy S7Edge or my Galaxy Core

Click to collapse



They're alright I suppose — I pretty much just watch for the jokes and the gorgeous actresses. 

Would you change the past of you had the ability to do so?


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 14, 2017)

Ph0enix_216 said:


> They're alright I suppose — I pretty much just watch for the jokes and the gorgeous actresses.
> 
> Would you change the past of you had the ability to do so?

Click to collapse



of course... i would do some things differently...i would tell myself od 20yrs ago to "trust no one" and sell before the dot come crash..  and buy this lotto number .... 

clonezilla or acronis or ghost?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 14, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> of course... i would do some things differently...i would tell myself od 20yrs ago to "trust no one" and sell before the dot come crash..  and buy this lotto number ....
> 
> clonezilla or acronis or ghost?

Click to collapse



Ghost.

Did you watch and like the Avatar movie?


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 14, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Ghost.
> 
> Did you watch and like the Avatar movie?

Click to collapse



yes Avatar was good at that time..

sugar or sweet?


----------



## Swissfyre (Mar 14, 2017)

Sweet.

Do you buy the latest flagship phone in its release every year from your favorite brand or skip once or twice a year?

Sent from either my Galaxy S7Edge or my Galaxy Core


----------



## USBhost (Mar 15, 2017)

Swissfyre said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Do you buy the latest flagship phone in its release every year from your favorite brand or skip once or twice a year?
> 
> Sent from either my Galaxy S7Edge or my Galaxy Core

Click to collapse



Nope still rolling a Note 3 :good:

Same?



krasCGQ said:


> I even don't know what event it is.
> 
> Is Trinity Seven worth watching?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



It has a lot of FS, but the story is pretty cool.


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 15, 2017)

USBhost said:


> It has a lot of FS, but the story is pretty cool.

Click to collapse



Already grab a few episodes + the movie. Hope I could watch it when I'm free. Lol.



> Same?

Click to collapse



No. "Keep using until it breaks or become incompatible with stuffs."

Same.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 15, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Already grab a few episodes + the movie. Hope I could watch it when I'm free. Lol.
> 
> No. "Keep using until it breaks or become incompatible with stuffs."
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same here, as long as its working and supported I keep it.

What would your max budget be for a new phone?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 15, 2017)

Around 350 USD if it's worth it ....

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 15, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Around 350 USD if it's worth it ....
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Around 500 USD for a really good one.

Same.


----------



## mradermaxlol (Mar 15, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Around 500 USD for a really good one.
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



Around 250~325USD (converting from roubles), I guess. Device similar to my Mi4C is more than enough for me, as I'm more of a PC guy who demands the best out there.

What was your "first encounter" with Linux like?

Sent from my Xiaomi Mi4C using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Mar 15, 2017)

mradermaxlol said:


> Around 250~325USD (converting from roubles), I guess. Device similar to my Mi4C is more than enough for me, as I'm more of a PC guy who demands the best out there.
> 
> What was your "first encounter" with Linux like?

Click to collapse



Android 4.3 (Nexus 7 2012); mind opening experience! Coming from the dark ages (iPhone 4) I liked apple back then.
I was only ~48/36? days shy from Ice Cream Sandwich and the day after AdAway was removed from Google play.
Ubuntu​ 14.04; vary exciting! My first experience with it was on an VM trying to build Carbon ROM for my Nexus 7 (2012).
Building a ROM took like half a day+ ? now like 1 hour.

Note: Android is Linux to!

Same?


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 15, 2017)

Installing Ubuntu 11.04 for nonsense with it's Windows Installer (now unavailable), and I don't understand anything at that point. The fortunate is that all my hardware have Linux & Unix-like OS as primary OS.
Galaxy S4 i9500 back in 2014 with it's Jelly Bean 4.2.2 TouchWiz OS; I updated to 4.4.2 KitKat and unexpectedly broke the SIM card tray. I brought that phone to the Service Center pretend that the phone was broken by itself, lol.

Same.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## notauseranymore (Mar 15, 2017)

Installed Ubuntu 16.04 because Windows was getting on my nerves, and to try kernel building. Ubuntu is now my preferred OS.

What was your first impression of XDA upon discovering it?


----------



## mradermaxlol (Mar 15, 2017)

AutumQueen92 said:


> Installed Ubuntu 16.04 because Windows was getting on my nerves, and to try kernel building. Ubuntu is now my preferred OS.
> 
> What was your first impression of XDA upon discovering it?

Click to collapse



A geeky forum of "best devs in the world", I think - back in 2012, when I've got my first Android smartphone and discovered XDA (that's a long story about how I started messing with my device), I was a little bit too young to, say, understand what's going on around me (damn, I was eleven or twelve back then!) and couldn't generate another opinion X) Now stuff's changed, I guess.

Same.

Sent from my Xiaomi Mi4C using Tapatalk


----------



## Swissfyre (Mar 15, 2017)

AutumQueen92 said:


> Installed Ubuntu 16.04 because Windows was getting on my nerves, and to try kernel building. Ubuntu is now my preferred OS.
> 
> What was your first impression of XDA upon discovering it?

Click to collapse



That it was an area full of only custom ROMs of KK. Now that I pretty know some bits of info, I now discover that this is a place for devs. ??

Same.

Sent from either my Galaxy S7Edge or my Galaxy Core


----------



## karandpr (Mar 15, 2017)

A place full of fun OT and anime stuff....

How many years since your first encounter with linux ?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## gezafisch (Mar 15, 2017)

karandpr said:


> A place full of fun OT and anime stuff....
> 
> How many years since your first encounter with linux ?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



10+ years

Laptop with best keyboard?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 15, 2017)

gezafisch said:


> 10+ years
> 
> Laptop with best keyboard?

Click to collapse



MacBook Pro, unfortunately.

Same?


----------



## gezafisch (Mar 15, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> MacBook Pro, unfortunately.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Lenovo T series pre T440

Best coffee brand?


----------



## Swissfyre (Mar 15, 2017)

gezafisch said:


> Lenovo T series pre T440
> 
> Best coffee brand?

Click to collapse



Nescafé, in my country. 

Same.

Sent from either my Galaxy S7Edge or my Galaxy Core


----------



## mradermaxlol (Mar 15, 2017)

Swissfyre said:


> Nescafé, in my country.
> 
> Same.
> 
> Sent from either my Galaxy S7Edge or my Galaxy Core

Click to collapse



I think it's Nescafé, too.

When do you think will quantum computers replace transistor-based (aka that we use nowadays) ones?

Sent from my Xiaomi Mi4C using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 15, 2017)

mradermaxlol said:


> I think it's Nescafé, too.
> 
> When do you think will quantum computers replace transistor-based (aka that we use nowadays) ones?

Click to collapse



in 19 years....  

when what year will be the "Point of Singularity." . when computer AI equals and surpasses human brain? and will be be doomed or saved?


----------



## JaredG_ (Mar 16, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> in 19 years....
> 
> when what year will be the "Point of Singularity." . when computer AI equals and surpasses human brain? and will be be doomed or saved?

Click to collapse



Two days before the day after tomorrow.

If you could meet anybody in the world for a cup of coffee, who would it be and why is it Samuel L Jackson?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 16, 2017)

lol ....I would probably meet @ShapesBlue or @Jesse72 .. Much real people ...

Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 16, 2017)

karandpr said:


> lol ....I would probably meet @ShapesBlue or @Jesse72 .. Much real people ...
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Wouldn't mind meeting @karandpr either but it would be either MLK or Ghandi 

Want some of the snow we got over the past few days? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 16, 2017)

ShapesBlue said:


> Wouldn't mind meeting @karandpr either but it would be either MLK or Ghandi
> 
> Want some of the snow we got over the past few days?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000

Click to collapse



Nope.

Fav. soft drink?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 16, 2017)

Fanta 

Same


----------



## mradermaxlol (Mar 16, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Fanta
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Coffee^W Hot Coffee^W^W Warm Coffee^W^W Decaffeinated Coffee^W^W IT-Coffee - the one that's been on the table for hours before you came back and drank it X) Well, alright, my favorite *soft* drink is Cola (CAFFEINE^W).

Have you ever taken "quick typing" courses or something like that?

Sent from my Xiaomi Mi4C using Tapatalk


----------



## Saber (Mar 16, 2017)

mradermaxlol said:


> Coffee^W Hot Coffee^W^W Warm Coffee^W^W Decaffeinated Coffee^W^W IT-Coffee - the one that's been on the table for hours before you came back and drank it X) Well, alright, my favorite *soft* drink is Cola (CAFFEINE^W).
> 
> Have you ever taken "quick typing" courses or something like that?
> 
> Sent from my Xiaomi Mi4C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nope. I haven't had that thought come to mind.

Do you go to gym?


----------



## mradermaxlol (Mar 16, 2017)

Saber said:


> Nope. I haven't had that thought come to mind.
> 
> Do you go to gym?

Click to collapse



Nope.

Same, maybe.

Sent from my Xiaomi Mi4C using Tapatalk


----------



## mradermaxlol (Mar 16, 2017)

Parsram said:


> Where is your question to answer?

Click to collapse



/* > Same, maybe */

Sent from my Xiaomi Mi4C using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 16, 2017)

mradermaxlol said:


> Nope.
> 
> Same, maybe.
> 
> Sent from my Xiaomi Mi4C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yep, 3 to 4 times per week.

do you do any sports?


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 17, 2017)

I don't know.
Who ate my bagel ?


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 17, 2017)

TravisBean said:


> Who ate my bagel ?

Click to collapse



Maybe someone else...

SELinux enforcing, permissive, or disabled?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 17, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> yep, 3 to 4 times per week.
> 
> do you do any sports?

Click to collapse



Swimming.

Are you afraid of sharks ?


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 17, 2017)

TravisBean said:


> Swimming.
> 
> Are you afraid of sharks ?

Click to collapse



No..i seen sharks..i eat sharks lol

Force 4X MSAA on or off better?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 17, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> No..i seen sharks..i eat sharks lol
> 
> Force 4X MSAA on or off better?

Click to collapse



For performance its better to turn off on weak hardware.

HDR always on?


----------



## Saber (Mar 17, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> For performance its better to turn off on weak hardware.
> 
> HDR always on?

Click to collapse



Nah, I keep it off 

Thoughts on the HTC U Ultra?


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 17, 2017)

Saber said:


> Nah, I keep it off
> 
> Thoughts on the HTC U Ultra?

Click to collapse



Over priced and late but nice.

Force GPU rendering On or off?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 18, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> Over priced and late but nice.
> 
> Force GPU rendering On or off?

Click to collapse



On!
zRam enabled or disabled?


----------



## Skull97 (Mar 18, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> On!
> zRam enabled or disabled?

Click to collapse



Disabled
KSM enabled or disabled?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 18, 2017)

Skull97 said:


> Disabled
> KSM enabled or disabled?

Click to collapse



Disabled.

Scheduler zen, noop or bfq?


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 18, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Scheduler zen, noop or bfq?

Click to collapse



Going with Zen.

cfq or row?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 18, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Going with Zen.
> 
> cfq or row?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



neither nor.

which GPU governor?


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 18, 2017)

msm-adreno-tz

Fsync on or off?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 18, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> msm-adreno-tz
> 
> Fsync on or off?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Off.

Same?


----------



## USBhost (Mar 18, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Off.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



On.

Look around and say something?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 18, 2017)

USBhost said:


> On.
> 
> Look around and say something?

Click to collapse



You look fat in those pants....

Same ?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Mar 18, 2017)

karandpr said:


> You look fat in those pants....
> 
> Same ?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's one big TV....

Same?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 18, 2017)

USBhost said:


> That's one big TV....
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Its a dark stormy night....

Favourite launcher ?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 18, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Its a dark stormy night....
> 
> Favourite launcher ?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Google stock.

Same?


----------



## mradermaxlol (Mar 18, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Google stock.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Trebuchet.

Do people *really* need those bass guitars with 5+ strings?

Sent from my Xiaomi Mi4C using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Mar 19, 2017)

mradermaxlol said:


> Trebuchet.
> 
> Do people *really* need those bass guitars with 5+ strings?
> 
> Sent from my Xiaomi Mi4C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yessss.......



http://www.questionablecontent.net/view.php?comic=2416


Do you like sub 5 inch phones ?


----------



## USBhost (Mar 19, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Yessss.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Na to small 

Same?


----------



## Hayden18 (Mar 19, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Na to small
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse




Way too small

What screensize would you consider to big?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 19, 2017)

Hayden18 said:


> Way too small
> 
> What screensize would you consider to big?

Click to collapse



5 inches with bezels. 5.5 without.

Same

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 19, 2017)

karandpr said:


> 5 inches with bezels. 5.5 without.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



5.5" and upwards.

Fav. kernel manager app?


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 19, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Fav. kernel manager app?

Click to collapse



Kernel Adiutor-Mod, the official KA app is too fancy.

Same.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 19, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Kernel Adiutor-Mod, the official KA app is too fancy.
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



TricksterMOD

Backup to Google yes or no?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 19, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> TricksterMOD
> 
> Backup to Google yes or no?

Click to collapse



Yes.

Fav. browser for phone and PC?


----------



## mradermaxlol (Mar 19, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes.
> 
> Fav. browser for phone and PC?

Click to collapse



Firefox. The best open-source browser that's got great web standards & feature support. As for me, it's the best browser for desktop and mobile platforms.

Same.

Sent from my Xiaomi Mi4C using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 19, 2017)

mradermaxlol said:


> Firefox. The best open-source browser that's got great web standards & feature support. As for me, it's the best browser for desktop and mobile platforms.
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



Firefox of course; with Noscript and broadcasters

Nougat or Kitkat


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 19, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> Firefox of course; with Noscript and broadcasters
> 
> Nougat or Kitkat

Click to collapse



Nougat.

Fav. camera app?


----------



## USBhost (Mar 19, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nougat.
> 
> Fav. camera app?

Click to collapse



What ever works good.

Fav. Root app?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Mar 19, 2017)

USBhost said:


> What ever works good.
> 
> Fav. Root app?

Click to collapse



Supersu 

Same 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000


----------



## mradermaxlol (Mar 19, 2017)

ShapesBlue said:


> Supersu
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000

Click to collapse



Magisk.

What is the band which members you'd like to get together with?

Sent from my Xiaomi Mi4C using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 20, 2017)

mradermaxlol said:


> Magisk.
> 
> What is the band which members you'd like to get together with?
> 
> Sent from my Xiaomi Mi4C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Destinys Child.

Same?


----------



## JanPavulonik (Mar 20, 2017)

Galaxy 551


----------



## MigoMujahid (Mar 20, 2017)

JanPavulonik said:


> Galaxy 551

Click to collapse



I will consider it as the same question.

Chainsmokers

do you think the OnePlus 3/3T battery is poor?


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 20, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> do you think the OnePlus 3/3T battery is poor?

Click to collapse



Don't know because I'm not using OP3/3T at all.

Same, maybe?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 20, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Don't know because I'm not using OP3/3T at all.
> 
> Same, maybe?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Don't own one, too.

Fav. battery usage monitoring app?


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 20, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Fav. battery usage monitoring app?

Click to collapse



AccuBattery, GSam.

Same.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 21, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> AccuBattery, GSam.
> 
> Same.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



BBS.

Fav. weather app?


----------



## abkdmn (Mar 22, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> BBS.
> 
> Fav. weather app?

Click to collapse



Google Weather 


Why does humans exist ?


----------



## soueric (Mar 22, 2017)

abkdmn said:


> Google Weather
> 
> 
> Why does humans exist ?

Click to collapse



42

What shall I be doing?


----------



## abkdmn (Mar 22, 2017)

soueric said:


> 42
> 
> What shall I be doing?

Click to collapse



Test ROMS 


What am i doing ??


----------



## XanLoves (Mar 22, 2017)

abkdmn said:


> Test ROMS
> 
> 
> What am i doing ??

Click to collapse



Checking out bewbs on DA?

What is Android "O" going to be named after?


----------



## Swissfyre (Mar 22, 2017)

XanLoves said:


> Checking out bewbs on DA?
> 
> What is Android "O" going to be named after?

Click to collapse



Dont know, maybe Oreo or something..

Did someone here tested the new Android O developer preview? What is it like?

Sent from my Galaxy Core using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 22, 2017)

Swissfyre said:


> Dont know, maybe Oreo or something..
> 
> Did someone here tested the new Android O developer preview? What is it like?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Core using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Me not.

Same?


----------



## dev_pixflood (Mar 22, 2017)

What Android "O" ?


----------



## Skull97 (Mar 22, 2017)

dev_pixflood said:


> What Android "O" ?

Click to collapse



It's Android 8.0



ulxerker said:


> Me not.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



I couldn't, since I don't​ have a nexus
Same


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 22, 2017)

Skull97 said:


> Same

Click to collapse



Also no. Blame Google, and your OEM.

Whatcha doin'?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## googleygoggles (Mar 23, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Also no. Blame Google, and your OEM.
> 
> Whatcha doin'?

Click to collapse



Being bored.

Excited about AMD's Ryzen?


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 23, 2017)

googleygoggles said:


> Excited about AMD's Ryzen?

Click to collapse



No.

Any thoughts?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## googleygoggles (Mar 23, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> No.
> 
> Any thoughts?

Click to collapse



Finally some competition for the stagnant Intel (6% more efficient per gen? Are you ****ing kidding me?) No one likes a monopoly except the company that gets it.

What's wrong with the chips?  What's not to like?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 23, 2017)

googleygoggles said:


> Finally some competition for the stagnant Intel (6% more efficient per gen? Are you ****ing kidding me?) No one likes a monopoly except the company that gets it.
> 
> What's wrong with the chips?  What's not to like?

Click to collapse



Nothing really ... Actually I want to see how Ryzen APUs ..

Will we see re emergence of x86 against ARM ?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 23, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Nothing really ... Actually I want to see how Ryzen APUs ..
> 
> Will we see re emergence of x86 against ARM ?

Click to collapse



Most likely.

Your first 64bit PC CPU?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 23, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Most likely.
> 
> Your first 64bit PC CPU?

Click to collapse



Core 2 Duo E7400 

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 23, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Core 2 Duo E7400
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Same here, lol.

First VGA card, any memories?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 23, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Same here, lol.
> 
> First VGA card, any memories?

Click to collapse



GeForce 2 MX400 ...It overheated so gave it back to vendor.... Had onboard VIA S3  Savage ... The next was Ati Radeon 9600 ...

Same


----------



## googleygoggles (Mar 23, 2017)

karandpr said:


> GeForce 2 MX400 ...It overheated so gave it back to vendor.... Had onboard VIA S3 Savage ... The next was Ati Radeon 9600 ...
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Intel Accelerated Graphics. Yeah... It was awful and technically doesn't qualify but whatever.

Best (consumer) graphics card out there?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 23, 2017)

googleygoggles said:


> Intel Accelerated Graphics. Yeah... It was awful and technically doesn't qualify but whatever.
> 
> Best (consumer) graphics card out there?

Click to collapse



GeForce GTX 1080 Ti .... in Quad Sli with a nuclear reactor to power it...

How much of RAM is enough ?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 23, 2017)

karandpr said:


> GeForce GTX 1080 Ti .... in Quad Sli with a nuclear reactor to power it...
> 
> How much of RAM is enough ?

Click to collapse



16 GB.

How much storage space did your first HDD have?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 23, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> 16 GB.
> 
> How much storage space did your first HDD have?

Click to collapse



2GB or something ...

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 23, 2017)

karandpr said:


> 2GB or something ...
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



20 MB ... lol

Same?


----------



## googleygoggles (Mar 23, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> 20 MB ... lol
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



4GB

Same?


----------



## MigoMujahid (Mar 23, 2017)

googleygoggles said:


> 4GB
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



4GB also


Did you keep your First PC you bought? And how old is it?


----------



## googleygoggles (Mar 24, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> 4GB also
> 
> 
> Did you keep your First PC you bought? And how old is it?

Click to collapse



Yes actually, but it's stashed away in a closet in another country.

It's a 20+ year old Toshiba laptop that's like 2 inches thick, super heavy, takes an hour to boot,  I and runs its original license of Win95 if I remember correctly.

Same?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 24, 2017)

googleygoggles said:


> Yes actually, but it's stashed away in a closet in another country.
> 
> It's a 20+ year old Toshiba laptop that's like 2 inches thick, super heavy, takes an hour to boot,  I and runs its original license of Win95 if I remember correctly.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Nope, I threw it away.

Are you wearing a watch, if so which one?


----------



## stratosk21 (Mar 24, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope, I threw it away.
> 
> Are you wearing a watch, if so which one?

Click to collapse



Garmin Forerunner 235.

Same. 

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## Landlord23 (Mar 24, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope, I threw it away.
> 
> Are you wearing a watch, if so which one?

Click to collapse



TAGHeuer

What's your favorite book?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 24, 2017)

Landlord23 said:


> TAGHeuer
> 
> What's your favorite book?

Click to collapse



Hard to tell as there are so many. One example: Under the Dome by Stephen King.

Same?


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 25, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Hard to tell as there are so many. One example: Under the Dome by Stephen King.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



1984 or Kane and Abel

Wost blockbuster movie ever?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 25, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> 1984 or Kane and Abel
> 
> Wost blockbuster movie ever?

Click to collapse



Transformers, all episodes.

Worst TV series?


----------



## USBhost (Mar 25, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Transformers, all episodes.
> 
> Worst TV series?

Click to collapse



Power Rangers

Did I trigger anyone?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 26, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Power Rangers
> 
> Did I trigger anyone?

Click to collapse



Not that I know of.

What are you doing this Sunday?


----------



## USBhost (Mar 26, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Not that I know of.
> 
> What are you doing this Sunday?

Click to collapse



Idk... Play some Shadow of Mordor to relieve my inner strife.


Today was rough... Who's with me?


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 26, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Idk... Play some Shadow of Mordor to relieve my inner strife.
> 
> 
> Today was rough... Who's with me?

Click to collapse



Everyday is rough...just look after yourself

Best password using less than 10 characters?


----------



## USBhost (Mar 26, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> Everyday is rough...just look after yourself
> 
> Best password using less than 10 characters?

Click to collapse



Md5sum of your picture
Then take Randomly​ 9


Is there something better?


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 26, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Is there something better?

Click to collapse



Use random character generator with all (lower, upper, numbers, symbols) enabled.

Anything wrong?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## USBhost (Mar 26, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Use random character generator with all (lower, upper, numbers, symbols) enabled.
> 
> Anything wrong?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Nope all looks good to me!

What is the use of depression? Why do we have such a Feeling?


----------



## gezafisch (Mar 27, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Nope all looks good to me!
> 
> What is the use of depression? Why do we have such a Feeling?

Click to collapse



For contrast. It makes us better enjoy happiness. 

What is Ham radio?


----------



## USBhost (Mar 27, 2017)

gezafisch said:


> For contrast. It makes us better enjoy happiness.
> 
> What is Ham radio?

Click to collapse



Hmm.. good idea.

It's tower less cell phone. But there are towers but they are not needed.


Who here has a Ham license?


----------



## gezafisch (Mar 27, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Hmm.. good idea.
> 
> It's tower less cell phone. But there are towers but they are not needed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Idk, you?

I'm actually studying for my Technicians license here in the states 

Any other people interested in ham radio?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 27, 2017)

gezafisch said:


> Idk, you?
> 
> I'm actually studying for my Technicians license here in the states
> 
> Any other people interested in ham radio?

Click to collapse



Me not.

Is anybody using WiFi-calling and how is the quality?


----------



## gezafisch (Mar 27, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Me not.
> 
> Is anybody using WiFi-calling and how is the quality?

Click to collapse



If you mean VO-IP then, it works fine for me. Quality is fine as long as you have a good internet connection.

Favorite car?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 28, 2017)

gezafisch said:


> If you mean VO-IP then, it works fine for me. Quality is fine as long as you have a good internet connection.
> 
> Favorite car?

Click to collapse



Hmm, thera are so many ... I'd say Dodge Ram.

Same?


----------



## Phycoon (Mar 28, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Hmm, thera are so many ... I'd say Dodge Ram.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Not really... Tesla.

The mystical thing you wish to have ...


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 28, 2017)

Phycoon said:


> Not really... Tesla.
> 
> The mystical thing you wish to have ...

Click to collapse



Knowledge of how Nostradamus learnt his tricks

Magisk or Xposed?


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 29, 2017)

Both of them are okay.

Magisk or SuperSU?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 29, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Both of them are okay.
> 
> Magisk or SuperSU?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



SuperSU.

Same and why?


----------



## krasCGQ (Mar 29, 2017)

Magisk because I hate init slowdowns caused by SuperSU init injection scripts and would love to see some mods go systemless; SuperSU because it has the best compatibility among others.

Best Chromium-based browsers?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Mar 29, 2017)

Vivaldi 

Same


----------



## gezafisch (Mar 29, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Vivaldi
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Just plain old Chrome. 

Best current smartwatch?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 30, 2017)

gezafisch said:


> Just plain old Chrome.
> 
> Best current smartwatch?

Click to collapse



Moto 360 (2nd Gen).

Same?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 30, 2017)

I liked the ones by Fossil 

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 31, 2017)

karandpr said:


> I liked the ones by Fossil
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



as nobody answered I'll push a new one:

Any plans on buying a new phone and if so, which one?


----------



## Skull97 (Mar 31, 2017)

Maybe either note 8 or... One Plus 4?
Same


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 31, 2017)

Skull97 said:


> Maybe either note 8 or... One Plus 4?
> Same

Click to collapse



Pixel XL.

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## mradermaxlol (Mar 31, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Pixel XL.
> 
> Any plans for the weekend?

Click to collapse



Yeah... Gotta make plan the creation of a school rocccccck band to discuss it with the administration later X)

Same.

Sent from my Xiaomi Mi4C using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 1, 2017)

mradermaxlol said:


> Yeah... Gotta make plan the creation of a school rocccccck band to discuss it with the administration later X)
> 
> Same.
> 
> Sent from my Xiaomi Mi4C using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Doing sports in the gym and after that enjoying the sun outside.

Fav. beer brewery?


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 3, 2017)

original Tsing Tao (german recipe) or San Miguel
except for note7 what is worst new smartphone since 2016?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 3, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> original Tsing Tao (german recipe) or San Miguel
> except for note7 what is worst new smartphone since 2016?

Click to collapse



iPhone 7. ^^ 

Same?


----------



## Skull97 (Apr 3, 2017)

Don't know. But I know that all iOS devices are the worst.
Is it true that the phone must be a 64bit device to be updated to 7.1.2? (As well as Android O?)


----------



## krasCGQ (Apr 4, 2017)

Skull97 said:


> Is it true that the phone must be a 64bit device to be updated to 7.1.2? (As well as Android O?)

Click to collapse



If it's true then let us kiss entry level devices bye bye...and move on to budget devices.

Same, maybe?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 4, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> If it's true then let us kiss entry level devices bye bye...and move on to budget devices.
> 
> Same, maybe?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, too.

Did you also already update to 7.1.2?


----------



## krasCGQ (Apr 4, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Did you also already update to 7.1.2?

Click to collapse



No, not a Google phone user neither...

Same?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 4, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> No, not a Google phone user neither...
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



no. i refuse to buy Pixel.( and I dont have nexus.)

solve this equation.
if K=kitkat and N=Nougat then
P=  ?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 4, 2017)

Pie 

Easiest android version to root ?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 4, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Pie
> 
> Easiest android version to root ?

Click to collapse



ICS.

What SuperSU version do you use?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Apr 4, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> ICS.
> 
> What SuperSU version do you use?

Click to collapse



Currently 2.79 

Best feature available on Android? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 4, 2017)

Sideloading apps


Favorite video game?

Sent from my BLU NEO XL using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## braveluke (Apr 5, 2017)

Android Pizza said:


> Sideloading apps
> 
> 
> Favorite video game?
> ...

Click to collapse




Clash of Clans xD

Music apps?
Magento 2 One Step Checkout


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 5, 2017)

braveluke said:


> Clash of Clans xD
> 
> Music apps?

Click to collapse



Google Music stock.

Same?


----------



## Skull97 (Apr 5, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Google Music stock.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Retro Music
Mac OS or Windows ?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 5, 2017)

Windows 7 

Windows 10 or macOS Sierra ?


----------



## Swissfyre (Apr 5, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Windows 7
> Windows 10 or macOS Sierra ?

Click to collapse



Windows 10. 

What will you buy: Samsung's S8 or LG's G6?

Sent from my Galaxy Core using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 6, 2017)

Swissfyre said:


> Windows 10.
> 
> What will you buy: Samsung's S8 or LG's G6?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Core using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



LG's G6!

Same?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 6, 2017)

None

What's up guys?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 7, 2017)

karandpr said:


> None
> 
> What's up guys?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not much, just got up.

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 7, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Not much, just got up.
> 
> Any plans for the weekend?

Click to collapse



going golfing

best free app on Google Play?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 7, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> going golfing
> 
> best free app on Google Play?

Click to collapse



whooo, dunno where to start ... I'd say SuperSU by Chainfire.

Same?


----------



## Skull97 (Apr 10, 2017)

It should be L speed 
What will be the next Android after Android Z?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 10, 2017)

Android 1A

Are you hungry ?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 11, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Android 1A
> 
> Are you hungry ?

Click to collapse



Yes.

Which name do you prefer for next Android version - Porn or Popcorn?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 11, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes.
> 
> Which name do you prefer for next Android version - Porn or Popcorn?

Click to collapse




Popcorn!!!! 

Question what happens after Z?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 11, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Popcorn!!!!
> 
> Question what happens after Z?

Click to collapse



already anwered: 



karandpr said:


> Android 1A
> 
> Are you hungry ?

Click to collapse



Work today or day off?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 11, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> already anwered:
> 
> 
> 
> Work today or day off?

Click to collapse



O my lol even the almighty said the answer!!

Work day.

Has anyone here watched "Your Name" in the theaters?


----------



## krasCGQ (Apr 11, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Has anyone here watched "Your Name" in the theaters?

Click to collapse



Me: No, unless I could go outside my city.

Same, maybe?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## ShapesBlue (Apr 11, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Me: No, unless I could go outside my city.
> 
> Same, maybe?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Never even heard of the movie 

New Transformers movie is out in June, anyone going to watch it in theaters? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000


----------



## braveluke (Apr 11, 2017)

> Never even heard of the movie
> 
> New Transformers movie is out in June, anyone going to watch it in theaters?

Click to collapse



Yeah, can't wait to watch it.
So what about Fast and Furious 8?


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 11, 2017)

braveluke said:


> Yeah, can't wait to watch it.
> So what about Fast and Furious 8?

Click to collapse



Fast and Furious too much CGI now. 

after Android Z we will be back to Android A??


----------



## krasCGQ (Apr 11, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> after Android Z we will be back to Android A??

Click to collapse



Maybe Android AA...

git merge or cherry-pick, fix, then squash?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## Saber (Apr 12, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Maybe Android AA...
> 
> git merge or cherry-pick, fix, then squash?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Git merge

What's a good programming language all developers should learn?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 12, 2017)

Saber said:


> Git merge
> 
> What's a good programming language all developers should learn?

Click to collapse



php.

Any other thoughts on this?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 12, 2017)

Saber said:


> Git merge
> 
> What's a good programming language all developers should learn?

Click to collapse



None. All languages appear same after a while. Languages are tools to be used. #Karandpr's Nindo

Will you be watching fast and furious 8 ?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 12, 2017)

karandpr said:


> None. All languages appear same after a while. Languages are tools to be used. #Karandpr's Nindo
> 
> Will you be watching fast and furious 8 ?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, of course.

Fav. part of the F&F series until now?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 12, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, of course.
> 
> Fav. part of the F&F series until now?

Click to collapse



2nd 

Same

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 13, 2017)

karandpr said:


> 2nd
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



1st and 2nd Fast and Furious were best for me... its getting ridiculous now with the new F&F and so much CGI.. i refuse to watch it in the cinema anymore. 

Ghost in the Shell prefer the new movie or original anime?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 13, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> 1st and 2nd Fast and Furious were best for me... its getting ridiculous now with the new F&F and so much CGI.. i refuse to watch it in the cinema anymore.
> 
> Ghost in the Shell prefer the new movie or original anime?

Click to collapse



Didn't watch anyone....
It never seemed to call out to me.

What's your guilty pleasure?
Mine is Monogatari


----------



## notauseranymore (Apr 13, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Didn't watch anyone....
> It never seemed to call out to me.
> 
> What's your guilty pleasure?
> Mine is Monogatari

Click to collapse




High School DxD (Akeno best bo- girl, yes yes)
But in all seriousness, Arpeggio of Blue Steel. Boat on boat action is a pleasure to see.

A good SDcard for my Redmi Note 4 is missing, I need 16/32 GB types, any recommendations?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 13, 2017)

AutumQueen92 said:


> High School DxD (Akeno best bo- girl, yes yes)
> But in all seriousness, Arpeggio of Blue Steel. Boat on boat action is a pleasure to see.
> 
> A good SDcard for my Redmi Note 4 is missing, I need 16/32 GB types, any recommendations?

Click to collapse



One of Sandisk Class 10 cards 

Thoughts about One Piece ?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 13, 2017)

karandpr said:


> One of Sandisk Class 10 cards
> 
> Thoughts about One Piece ?

Click to collapse



It's an anime that will blow your mind in understanding!!!
There's only one thing that explains "One Piece" is "One Piece"!


Am I right!!!?


----------



## chrzaszczwtrzcinie (Apr 13, 2017)

USBhost said:


> It's an anime that will blow your mind in understanding!!!
> There's only one thing that explains "One Piece" is "One Piece"!
> 
> 
> Am I right!!!?

Click to collapse



I have no idea what does this mean.
Do you prefer anime or western style cartoons and why?


----------



## krasCGQ (Apr 13, 2017)

Anime, because, oh yeah, you have your 2D girlfriend (dubbed waifu) already?? And the next season will have another waifu again. Until anime ends, seriously.

Western-style cartoon, because...eh? Everyone's tastes aren't same, right?

Same

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## manimbacabal (Apr 13, 2017)

Skellyyy said:


> So
> 
> Why is the sky blue?

Click to collapse



FOLLOWING news :fingers-crossed:


----------



## USBhost (Apr 14, 2017)

chrzaszczwtrzcinie said:


> I have no idea what does this mean.
> Do you prefer anime or western style cartoons and why?

Click to collapse





krasCGQ said:


> Anime, because, oh yeah, you have your 2D girlfriend (dubbed waifu) already?? And the next season will have another waifu again. Until anime ends, seriously.
> 
> Western-style cartoon, because...eh? Everyone's tastes aren't same, right?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't forget the husbandos 
Anime is not just for the waifus or husbandos but for the art. Anime has so much to offer! The story, animation and so much more quantity (watch "Your Name" you'll thank me later). Anime is generally​ on the more mature side unlike our western counterparts. Give anime a try I highly recommend it! If you need help finding what to watch just hit me up! I'll be glad to help.

Same.


----------



## Saber (Apr 14, 2017)

I prefer anime over western cartoons mainly because I prefer the art style and the animation.  Not to mention, if it wasn't for anime, I wouldn't be so obsessed with the fine looking waifu in my avatar and sig  

Who's excited for AMD Vega? (whenever they release it, sigh)


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 14, 2017)

Saber said:


> I prefer anime over western cartoons mainly because I prefer the art style and the animation.  Not to mention, if it wasn't for anime, I wouldn't be so obsessed with the fine looking waifu in my avatar and sig
> 
> Who's excited for AMD Vega? (whenever they release it, sigh)

Click to collapse



Me not.

Any plans for Easter?


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 15, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Me not.
> 
> Any plans for Easter?

Click to collapse



nope. 

security or surveillance ( for all)?


----------



## GuestK00238 (Apr 15, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> Fast and Furious too much CGI now.
> 
> after Android Z we will be back to Android A??

Click to collapse



No it will be changed to Android One, 

Are you bored?


----------



## Ley (Apr 15, 2017)

Yup.

What is life?


----------



## Rafaello166 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi, what's up?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 15, 2017)

Ley said:


> Yup.
> 
> What is life?

Click to collapse



Many chances and options.

Fav. PC game at the moment?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 15, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Many chances and options.
> 
> Fav. PC game at the moment?

Click to collapse



Tales of Berseria


Same.


----------



## Ley (Apr 15, 2017)

I'd say Diablo 2.

Same.


----------



## chrzaszczwtrzcinie (Apr 15, 2017)

Ley said:


> I'd say Diablo 2.
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



Star Wars Knights of the old republic

Do you think overclocking is worth it? I'm talking both PC and Android


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 16, 2017)

chrzaszczwtrzcinie said:


> Star Wars Knights of the old republic
> 
> Do you think overclocking is worth it? I'm talking both PC and Android

Click to collapse



No and no (PC: not necessary on modern CPUs, Android: OC consumes too much energy/battery).

What are your thoughts about underclocking?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 16, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> No and no (PC: not necessary on modern CPUs, Android: OC consumes too much energy/battery).
> 
> What are your thoughts about underclocking?

Click to collapse



Under clocked my laptop for the extra ?.  Will try the same on phone.

Same ?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 16, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Under clocked my laptop for the extra ?.  Will try the same on phone.
> 
> Same ?

Click to collapse



Hmm... Yeah... 


How does it feel to be an RD/FM?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 16, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Hmm... Yeah...
> 
> 
> How does it feel to be an RD/FM?

Click to collapse



Pretty much like RC or RD but with a bigger avatar .... Not much of difference really .... I am pretty much same as I was since Senior Member days .... 

How does it feel to be RC ?


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 18, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Pretty much like RC or RD but with a bigger avatar .... Not much of difference really .... I am pretty much same as I was since Senior Member days ....
> 
> How does it feel to be RC ?

Click to collapse



dunno.

if RC is roast chicken and RD is Roast Duck then what is FM?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 18, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> dunno.
> 
> if RC is roast chicken and RD is Roast Duck then what is FM?

Click to collapse



Frozen Mole

What's up ?


----------



## chrzaszczwtrzcinie (Apr 18, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Frozen Mole
> 
> What's up ?

Click to collapse



Not much, brb.

Did you get that reference?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 19, 2017)

chrzaszczwtrzcinie said:


> Not much, brb.
> 
> Did you get that reference?

Click to collapse



Nope.

What PC monitor do you have?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 19, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Pretty much like RC or RD but with a bigger avatar .... Not much of difference really .... I am pretty much same as I was since Senior Member days ....
> 
> How does it feel to be RC ?

Click to collapse



Hmm... Pretty much the same as what you said.


simonbigwave said:


> dunno.
> 
> if RC is roast chicken and RD is Roast Duck then what is FM?

Click to collapse



Flamed marshmallow!!!


Am i right!!?


----------



## krasCGQ (Apr 19, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Am i right!!?

Click to collapse



Dunno...

Do you prefer deodexed or odexed builds?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## USBhost (Apr 19, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Dunno...
> 
> Do you prefer deodexed or odexed builds?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



deodexed

Same?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 19, 2017)

odexed ....

Whats with anime peeps becoming RCs ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Apr 19, 2017)

karandpr said:


> odexed ....
> 
> Whats with anime peeps becoming RCs ?

Click to collapse



I could answer that one many ways... But I'll be nice. Some people are apparently in with management unlike people who've been around for a long time (yea I'm a little bitter if you couldn't tell) 

If you could be anything in life what would you choose and why? Even if its not being a human.... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000


----------



## karandpr (Apr 19, 2017)

ShapesBlue said:


> I could answer that one many ways... But I'll be nice. Some people are apparently in with management unlike people who've been around for a long time (yea I'm a little bitter if you couldn't tell)
> 
> If you could be anything in life what would you choose and why? Even if its not being a human....
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000

Click to collapse



I see what you did there .....  :silly::silly::silly:
Be a panda ...Thats what I would like to be...

Same ?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Apr 19, 2017)

karandpr said:


> I see what you did there .....  :silly::silly::silly:
> Be a panda ...Thats what I would like to be...
> 
> Same ?

Click to collapse



I think I would want to be a black panther 

If you could create a movie what would you call it?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Apr 19, 2017)

Xda, Last time you wept and why?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 20, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Xda, Last time you wept and why?

Click to collapse



I really can't remember, thats sad.

Same?


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 20, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I really can't remember, thats sad.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



i never cry.  

what is the worst thing u did to your phone?


----------



## notauseranymore (Apr 20, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> i never cry.
> 
> what is the worst thing u did to your phone?

Click to collapse




Place it into a refrigerator and forgot about it for a few hours.

What was people's reaction when they saw your phone using a different ROM?


----------



## chrzaszczwtrzcinie (Apr 20, 2017)

AutumQueen92 said:


> Place it into a refrigerator and forgot about it for a few hours.
> 
> What was people's reaction when they saw your phone using a different ROM?

Click to collapse



WHY WOULD YOU BUY A XIAOMI IF YOU'RE GONNA USE CYANOGEN MOD?!

How do you protect you phone?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Apr 20, 2017)

chrzaszczwtrzcinie said:


> WHY WOULD YOU BUY A XIAOMI IF YOU'RE GONNA USE CYANOGEN MOD?!
> 
> How do you protect you phone?

Click to collapse



A good case and a screen protector 

Same 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000


----------



## krasCGQ (Apr 20, 2017)

Same 

Same

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 20, 2017)

Don't be dumb with it, and don't drop it.


Favorite ROM?

Sent from my BLU NEO XL using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Apr 20, 2017)

Resurrection Remix

Same

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## chrzaszczwtrzcinie (Apr 20, 2017)

Dirty unicorns
Worst thing you've ever done?


----------



## Swissfyre (Apr 21, 2017)

chrzaszczwtrzcinie said:


> Dirty unicorns
> Worst thing you've ever done?

Click to collapse



Hard bricked my newly-bought S7Edge (I turned off the OEM Unlock unknowingly)

Do someone here has pre-ordered the S8 or S8+? How's the experience?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 21, 2017)

Swissfyre said:


> Hard bricked my newly-bought S7Edge (I turned off the OEM Unlock unknowingly)
> 
> Do someone here has pre-ordered the S8 or S8+? How's the experience?

Click to collapse



Nope, I don'd like Samsung phones.

Anybody else did it, maybe?


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 21, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope, I don'd like Samsung phones.
> 
> Anybody else did it, maybe?

Click to collapse



not interested in S8 until prices come down. 

if u saw a genuine ghost what would you do?


----------



## notauseranymore (Apr 21, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> not interested in S8 until prices come down.
> 
> if u saw a genuine ghost what would you do?

Click to collapse




What I imagine myself doing: Challenging it to a fight and win
What I'll probably be doing: JESUSRUNFORYOURLIFEYOUFOOL

Same.


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 21, 2017)

AutumQueen92 said:


> What I imagine myself doing: Challenging it to a fight and win
> What I'll probably be doing: JESUSRUNFORYOURLIFEYOUFOOL
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



Waking up, hopefully.

How often do you charge your phone per week?


----------



## erriperry (Apr 21, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Waking up, hopefully.
> 
> How often do you charge your phone per week?

Click to collapse



Every night.

How often do you buy a new phone?

Sent from my Moto Z Play using XDA Labs


----------



## Swissfyre (Apr 21, 2017)

erriperry said:


> Every night.
> 
> How often do you buy a new phone?

Click to collapse



2 to 3 years, max. 
Same.


----------



## Ampicillin (Apr 22, 2017)

Swissfyre said:


> 2 to 3 years, max.
> Same.

Click to collapse



Every 2 years 

S8+ or iPhone 7plus?


----------



## Hayden18 (Apr 22, 2017)

Ampicillin said:


> Every 2 years
> 
> S8+ or iPhone 7plus?

Click to collapse



Neither

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 22, 2017)

Hayden18 said:


> Neither
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



neither nor.

any plans for the weekend?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 22, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> neither nor.
> 
> any plans for the weekend?

Click to collapse



Idk... Watch anime, play games etc...

Same?



PS: give some credit to Samsung. My note 3 is a Survivor: Water, falling etc did not kill him yet!
All those water label strips are tripped.


----------



## Swissfyre (Apr 22, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Idk... Watch anime, play games etc...
> 
> Same?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flashing a 7.1.2 Unofficial Update on my phone. 

Do anyone here use Tasker on a daily basis?


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 22, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> neither nor.
> 
> any plans for the weekend?

Click to collapse



read xda

what is the worst thing u ever did as a prank on someone?


----------



## Skull97 (Apr 22, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> read xda
> 
> what is the worst thing u ever did as a prank on someone?

Click to collapse



Tear a guy's pants...
Same


----------



## Chansen1029 (Apr 22, 2017)

Skull97 said:


> Tear a guy's pants...
> Same

Click to collapse



be more specific

How do i log out


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 22, 2017)

Chansen1029 said:


> be more specific
> 
> How do i log out

Click to collapse



Click on logout at the upper bar.

Why the bloody hell would you log out?


----------



## GuestK00238 (Apr 22, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Click on logout at the upper bar.
> 
> Why the bloody hell would you log out?

Click to collapse



Because you said 





ulxerker said:


> Click on logout at the upper bar.

Click to collapse



Also, why am I posting here?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 22, 2017)

Swissfyre said:


> Flashing a 7.1.2 Unofficial Update on my phone.
> 
> Do anyone here use Tasker on a daily basis?

Click to collapse



Not much anymore but I used to.


dariomrk said:


> Because you said
> 
> Also, why am I posting here?

Click to collapse



Because you feel right at home here!

What was i thinking while writing this?


----------



## GuestK00238 (Apr 22, 2017)

USBhost said:


> What was i thinking while writing this?

Click to collapse



Obviously not about the OP...

Do you read the OP?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 22, 2017)

dariomrk said:


> Obviously not about the OP...
> 
> Do you read the OP?

Click to collapse



OP? 
Opening Project

No :laugh: !

Same?


----------



## GuestK00238 (Apr 22, 2017)

USBhost said:


> OP?
> Opening Project
> 
> No :laugh: !
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course ?

Who will pass on?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 23, 2017)

dariomrk said:


> Of course
> 
> Who will pass on?

Click to collapse



Me.

What will you have for lunch today?


----------



## mradermaxlol (Apr 24, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Me.
> 
> What will you have for lunch today?

Click to collapse



Coffee. And coffee beans. My best option for (not only) lunch X)
Same.

Отправлено с моего Mi-4c через Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 25, 2017)

mradermaxlol said:


> Coffee. And coffee beans. My best option for (not only) lunch X)
> Same.
> 
> Отправлено с моего Mi-4c через Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just a sandwich or something like that.

Last movie you've seen in cinema?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 26, 2017)

Logan 

Same


----------



## Azazeel (Apr 26, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Logan
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



The Fate of the Furious
Why is it easier to burn than it is to heal?


----------



## lekiaM (Apr 26, 2017)

Burning is immediately, healing takes time. 

Cheese or Bacon


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 27, 2017)

lekiaM said:


> Burning is immediately, healing takes time.
> 
> Cheese or Bacon

Click to collapse



Bacon.

Ham or eggs?


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 28, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Bacon.
> 
> Ham or eggs?

Click to collapse



depends. if fried or grilled ham then ham. if just ham then eggs. if scrambled eggs then prefer just ham.

when is pain good?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 29, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> depends. if fried or grilled ham then ham. if just ham then eggs. if scrambled eggs then prefer just ham.
> 
> when is pain good?

Click to collapse



When it helps to distract from another, maybe even stronger pain.

To what concert or music event did you attend lately?


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 29, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> When it helps to distract from another, maybe even stronger pain.
> 
> To what concert or music event did you attend lately?

Click to collapse



none lately. last Live concert I saw was Prodigy . 

what is infinity. give one example.


----------



## chrzaszczwtrzcinie (Apr 29, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> none lately. last Live concert I saw was Prodigy .
> 
> what is infinity. give one example.

Click to collapse



Something that has no beginning and no end. Like time (maybe).
What is something? Explain without giving examples


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 29, 2017)

chrzaszczwtrzcinie said:


> Something that has no beginning and no end. Like time (maybe).
> What is something? Explain without giving examples

Click to collapse



something is the opposite of nothing

if the universe is infinite then is it possible Earth is still only planet with life?


----------



## chrzaszczwtrzcinie (Apr 29, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> something is the opposite of nothing
> 
> if the universe is infinite then is it possible Earth is still only planet with life?

Click to collapse



In an infinite universe everything that can happen is happening all the time. So no. 
Where are your fingers?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 29, 2017)

chrzaszczwtrzcinie said:


> In an infinite universe everything that can happen is happening all the time. So no.
> Where are your fingers?

Click to collapse



On the keyboard.

Is your mouse wired or wireless?


----------



## Saber (Apr 29, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> On the keyboard.
> 
> Is your mouse wired or wireless?

Click to collapse



Wireless

Do you use a mechanical (cherry mx, etc) keyboard?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 29, 2017)

Saber said:


> Wireless
> 
> Do you use a mechanical (cherry mx, etc) keyboard?

Click to collapse



Yes.

Same? If not, what else?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 30, 2017)

No...

Standard Logitech keyboard

Same ? 
Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 30, 2017)

karandpr said:


> No...
> 
> Standard Logitech keyboard
> 
> Same ?

Click to collapse



standard laptop keyboard.


why are some keyboards so expensive?


----------



## ulxerker (May 1, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> standard laptop keyboard.
> 
> 
> why are some keyboards so expensive?

Click to collapse



Because of the brand.

What is the capital of Fiji?


----------



## artansx (May 1, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Because of the brand.
> 
> What is the capital of Fiji?

Click to collapse



Suva

I've been hacking since I were 13 years old and know how to do computer programming.  My question is these newer can be hackable?  I were messing around with my LG K3 and so far no luck on it.  My old phone I have is a T-Mobile MDA I didn't start entering codes in it til I got bored one day and decided to mess with it.  Were able to program it to break Wi-Fi password to gain Internet access.  My friend had setup his Wi-Fi to have double password and I were able to break that but the phone got a bit too hot.  I still have the phone but I haven't use it much.


----------



## karandpr (May 1, 2017)

I don't think any of new phones are as hackable as the old meego Nokia ones.....

Capital of Russia ?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (May 1, 2017)

karandpr said:


> I don't think any of new phones are as hackable as the old meego Nokia ones.....
> 
> Capital of Russia ?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Moscow.

How many oceans are there on earth?


----------



## Swissfyre (May 1, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Moscow.
> How many oceans are there on earth?

Click to collapse



I don't know, since water can't be counted. But if the major oceans is what you refer to, then 7.

Why Bluetooth music playing method has no bass and visualizer available?


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 1, 2017)

How do you feel about only five of us are carrying this thread forward?


----------



## simonbigwave (May 1, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> How do you feel about only five of us are carrying this thread forward?

Click to collapse



u supppsed to answer a question first.but to answer ur question..no problem.

what is best herb for after sports for fast recovery?


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 1, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> u supppsed to answer a question first.but to answer ur question..no problem.
> 
> what is best herb for after sports for fast recovery?

Click to collapse



Hehe, I know.. I didn't because my answer was, "Idk, I am a noob".. 

I would like to hear the answer from you, I don't use anything but I will love to.


----------



## ulxerker (May 2, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> u supppsed to answer a question first.but to answer ur question..no problem.
> 
> what is best herb for after sports for fast recovery?

Click to collapse



For me its a protein shake in combination with a coffee.

Same?


----------



## introspectio (May 2, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> For me its a protein shake in combination with a coffee.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Beer.

Biggest planet in solar system?


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 2, 2017)

introspectio said:


> Beer.
> 
> Biggest planet in solar system?

Click to collapse



It's Jupiter
Small info: the giant red spot in Jupiter is actually a giant Tornado, and it's 3 times earth's size ?

What is the most beautiful name you've ever heard?


----------



## simonbigwave (May 3, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> It's Jupiter
> Small info: the giant red spot in Jupiter is actually a giant Tornado, and it's 3 times earth's size ?
> 
> What is the most beautiful name you've ever heard?

Click to collapse



Alisha

What is worst name u ever heard?


----------



## karandpr (May 3, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> Alisha
> 
> What is worst name u ever heard?

Click to collapse



Rumpelstiltskin

What is the funniest name you heard ?


----------



## simonbigwave (May 3, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Rumpelstiltskin
> 
> What is the funniest name you heard ?

Click to collapse



Turd

what names can a man and woman both use?


----------



## karandpr (May 3, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> Turd
> 
> what names can a man and woman both use?

Click to collapse



Ashley

Same


----------



## ulxerker (May 3, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Ashley
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Andrea.

Same?


----------



## karandpr (May 3, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Andrea.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Prometheus 

Same


----------



## krasCGQ (May 3, 2017)

Gabriel.

???

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (May 3, 2017)

Dropout

What's up ?


----------



## krasCGQ (May 3, 2017)

Nothing special.

Sugar-free or regular candy?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## simonbigwave (May 3, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Nothing special.
> 
> Sugar-free or regular candy?

Click to collapse



sugar = cancer

do u know anyone who has or who had cancer?


----------



## ulxerker (May 4, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> sugar = cancer
> 
> do u know anyone who has or who had cancer?

Click to collapse



Yes, unfortunately.

Fav. sports (doing, not watching)?


----------



## wanderer1479 (May 4, 2017)

Zantiszar said:


> Well its not common knowledge that  typos were invented by pirates and when youll be saying argh you really say hey you matey
> 
> Is this thread real and are we real and why am I communicating with you in the abandoned mine?
> 
> Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)

Click to collapse




It is real and you are communicating with us because you are looking for some kind of fun. 

Why can't we just travel and have all the money in the world?


----------



## chrzaszczwtrzcinie (May 4, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, unfortunately.
> 
> Fav. sports (doing, not watching)?

Click to collapse



Football (real football not American fake) @Above Short answer: because people are greedy
If you want a long one ask someone else. 
Do you think star trek future is possible?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 4, 2017)

chrzaszczwtrzcinie said:


> Football (real football not American fake) @Above Short answer: because people are greedy
> If you want a long one ask someone else.
> Do you think star trek future is possible?

Click to collapse



I guess

Star Trek, Star Wars or Stargate?


----------



## ulxerker (May 5, 2017)

Hayden18 said:


> I guess
> 
> Star Trek, Star Wars or Stargate?

Click to collapse



Stargate.

Rambo or Terminator?


----------



## wanderer1479 (May 5, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Stargate.
> 
> Rambo or Terminator?

Click to collapse



Terminator

Spiderman or Superman?


----------



## simonbigwave (May 5, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Terminator
> 
> Spiderman or Superman?

Click to collapse



spiderman

ultraman or doraemon


----------



## ulxerker (May 6, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> spiderman
> 
> ultraman or doraemon

Click to collapse



Ultraman.

Tom or Jerry?


----------



## Swissfyre (May 7, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Ultraman.
> Tom or Jerry?

Click to collapse



Jerry, because he's witty.
Resurrection Remix or LineageOS?

(Can somebody extract me the Nougat RR Stock Wallpapers APK? I know it's bad to ask here and I'm sorry for that.)


----------



## ulxerker (May 7, 2017)

Swissfyre said:


> Jerry, because he's witty.
> Resurrection Remix or LineageOS?
> 
> (Can somebody extract me the Nougat RR Stock Wallpapers APK? I know it's bad to ask here and I'm sorry for that.)

Click to collapse



Stock.

Same?


----------



## krasCGQ (May 7, 2017)

AICP

EMUI or MIUI?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (May 8, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> AICP
> 
> EMUI or MIUI?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Stock UI.

Coffee or tea?


----------



## Torry Cox (May 8, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Stock UI.
> 
> Coffee or tea?

Click to collapse



I love coffee.

What is better for you car or motorcycle?


----------



## wanderer1479 (May 8, 2017)

Torry Cox said:


> I love coffee.
> 
> What is better for you car or motorcycle?

Click to collapse



Car

Do you like rainy days?


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 8, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Car
> 
> Do you like rainy days?

Click to collapse



No

Do you like a day who is trying to be rainy?


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 9, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Stock UI.

Click to collapse



That's a third answer, you know that, right? 

---------- Post added at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------




Beep-Bop said:


> No...
> 
> Do you like the day who is trying to be rainy?

Click to collapse



No

Same


----------



## ulxerker (May 9, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> That's a third answer, you know that, right?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No.

What other language do you want to be able to speak?


----------



## wanderer1479 (May 9, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> What other language do you want to be able to speak?

Click to collapse



Spanish

What is the purpose of life?


----------



## karandpr (May 9, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Spanish
> 
> What is the purpose of life?

Click to collapse



chug till you die ...

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (May 9, 2017)

karandpr said:


> chug till you die ...
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



You've just stopped the game man :I

And don't be so negative


----------



## karandpr (May 9, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> You just stopped the game man :I
> Don't be so negative

Click to collapse



Sorry , having a rough time IRL :/ ....

Here are pics of pandas to brighten the thread. 










Baby pandas or Kittens ?


----------



## wanderer1479 (May 9, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Sorry , having a rough time IRL :/ ....
> 
> Here are pics of pandas to brighten the thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kittens

Do you like to travel?


----------



## ulxerker (May 10, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Kittens
> 
> Do you like to travel?

Click to collapse



Yes.

What country did you visit recently?


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 10, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes.
> 
> What country did you visit recently?

Click to collapse



None

What is the country you are hoping to visit one day?


----------



## googleygoggles (May 10, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> None
> 
> What is the country you are hoping to visit one day?

Click to collapse



Japan (so badly)

Anyone up for a game of chess?


----------



## karandpr (May 11, 2017)

googleygoggles said:


> Japan (so badly)
> 
> Anyone up for a game of chess?

Click to collapse



Not really

How about checkers ?


----------



## wanderer1479 (May 11, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Not really
> 
> How about checkers ?

Click to collapse



I've never played checkers. 

What's the difference between checkers and chess?


----------



## chrzaszczwtrzcinie (May 11, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Not really
> 
> How about checkers ?

Click to collapse



I prefer chess, tho I'm not very good
Favourite board game?


----------



## wanderer1479 (May 11, 2017)

chrzaszczwtrzcinie said:


> I prefer chess, tho I'm not very good
> Favourite board game?

Click to collapse



Risk

Summer or Spring?


----------



## googleygoggles (May 11, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Risk
> 
> Summer or Spring?

Click to collapse



Summer.

Fall or Spring?


----------



## ulxerker (May 12, 2017)

googleygoggles said:


> Summer.
> 
> Fall or Spring?

Click to collapse



Spring.

Breakfast or dinner?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 12, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Spring.
> 
> Breakfast or dinner?

Click to collapse



Brunch (rom devs will get this one hehe)

if (condition)
{
    Statements
}
OR

if (condition) {
   Statements
}


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 13, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Brunch (rom devs will get this one hehe)
> 
> if (condition)
> {
> ...

Click to collapse



cls

What's your favourite Ice-cream?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 13, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> cls
> 
> What's your favourite Ice-cream?

Click to collapse



Banana and chocolate.

What's your favorite chocolate type?


----------



## ulxerker (May 13, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Banana and chocolate.
> 
> What's your favorite chocolate type?

Click to collapse



The dark one.

Same?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 13, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> The dark one.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Imma go for white chocolate. 

Airbus or Boeing?


----------



## karandpr (May 13, 2017)

Airbus 

Same


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 13, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Airbus
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



 I preferably would go for Boeing

Breakfast <codename> + make bacon 

OR

Brunch <codename>


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 13, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> I preferably would go for Boeing
> 
> Breakfast <codename> + make bacon
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cls

Favorite measuring unit?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 13, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Cls
> 
> Favorite measures unit?

Click to collapse



Byte/bite

Cls, ain't that batch for clear?


----------



## wanderer1479 (May 15, 2017)

googleygoggles said:


> Summer.
> 
> Fall or Spring?

Click to collapse



Spring

Alone or with someone you don't love?


----------



## karandpr (May 15, 2017)

Depends ....If it's leisure then alone ....If I want to punch someone then with someone I don't love....

Favorite movie ?


----------



## wanderer1479 (May 15, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Depends ....If it's leisure then alone ....If I want to punch someone then with someone I don't love....
> 
> Favorite movie ?

Click to collapse



Into the wild

Favorite quote?


----------



## ulxerker (May 16, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Into the wild
> 
> Favorite quote?

Click to collapse



"The ocean - in heaven its all they talk about ..."

Same?


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 16, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> "The ocean - in heaven its all they talk about ..."
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Yes... 

“If you don't read the newspaper, you're uninformed. If you read the newspaper, you're mis-informed.”

The worst day of your life?


----------



## wanderer1479 (May 16, 2017)

It was in 2008, in summer, I don't really remember the date, nor would I want to. I was very sad. 

The best day of your life?


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 16, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> It was in 2008, in summer, I don't really remember the date, nor would I want to. I was very sad.
> 
> The best day of your life?

Click to collapse



The first time i went to the beach, although i hated water since then, but it was a magical moment for me, i don't remember the data as well 

Same?


----------



## ulxerker (May 17, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> The first time i went to the beach, although i hated water since then, but it was a magical moment for me, i don't remember the data as well
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



The day I came together with my wife. 

What do you want to change in your life?


----------



## wanderer1479 (May 17, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> The day I came together with my wife.
> 
> What do you want to change in your life?

Click to collapse



I would like to live on my own, other than that, everything is good. 

Have you ever eaten/read a fortune cookie?


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 17, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I would like to live on my own, other than that, everything is good.
> 
> Have you ever eaten/read a fortune cookie?

Click to collapse



Nah.. 

What's the reason behind your avatar?


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 17, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Nope..
> 
> What's the reason behind your avatar?

Click to collapse



No reason at all 
I searched Google for "avatar pic" and chose the first rounded icon i liked, batman isn't even my favorite.

Same?


----------



## karandpr (May 17, 2017)

Cos it's eeeeeeeeeeeeee zaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ...........

Did you get the reference ?


----------



## wanderer1479 (May 17, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Cos it's eeeeeeeeeeeeee zaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ...........
> 
> Did you get the reference ?

Click to collapse



No

Do you drink coffee?


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 17, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> No
> 
> Do you drink coffee?

Click to collapse



I gave up; bloody doc. 


Tell me a fact about yourself?


----------



## ulxerker (May 18, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> I gave up; bloody doc.
> 
> 
> Tell me a fact about yourself?

Click to collapse



I love travelling.

What do you don't like at yourself?


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 18, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I love travelling.
> 
> What do you don't like at yourself?

Click to collapse



Procrastination 

Favorite memory?


----------



## Droidriven (May 19, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Procastination
> 
> Favorite memory?

Click to collapse



Procrastination?

A trip to Florida when I was a child, we went a lot of places across the state while we were there, the most fun I ever had.

Worst memory?

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 19, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Procrastination?
> 
> A trip to Florida when I was a child, we went a lot of places across the state while we were there, the most fun I ever had.
> 
> Worst memory?

Click to collapse



Ah, thanks; silly SwiftKeys

Last year

What you eat for breakfast?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 19, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Nope..
> 
> What's the reason behind your avatar?

Click to collapse



It was a sunset in my homecountry that looked nice  (there are tons of sunsets there, the country elevation is like 87 feet)

What's your favorite car brand?


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 19, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> It was a sunset in my homecountry that looked nice (there are tons of sunsets there, the country elevation is like 87 feet)
> 
> What's your favorite car brand?

Click to collapse



Mclaren

Same


----------



## ulxerker (May 19, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Mclaren
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Lamborghini.

Fav. clothing brand?


----------



## wanderer1479 (May 19, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Mclaren
> 
> Same

Click to collapse




[YOU HAVE TO REPLY TO THE LATEST QUESTION, that was "What do you eat for breakfast?"]

Fiat is my favorite car brand
I eat sandwich with ham, cucumber, ketchup and light mayonnaise (xD) for breakfast 

What is your favorite type of pizza?


----------



## simonbigwave (May 19, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> [YOU HAVE TO REPLY TO THE LATEST QUESTION, that was "What do you eat for breakfast?"]
> 
> Fiat is my favorite car brand
> I eat sandwich with ham, cucumber, ketchup and light mayonnaise (xD) for breakfast
> ...

Click to collapse



Margarita 

Jennifer Lawrence or Scarlette Johansson?


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 19, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> Margarita
> 
> Jennifer Lawrence or Scarlette Johansson?

Click to collapse



Joan Collins 

Apple or Samsung?


----------



## Droidriven (May 19, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Joan Collins
> 
> Apple or Samsung?

Click to collapse



Samsung obviously.

Do you think anyone at XDA prefers Apple?



Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 19, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Samsung obviously.
> 
> Do you think anyone at XDA prefers Apple?

Click to collapse



Me, if it's free. 


Introvert or na?


----------



## Droidriven (May 19, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Me, if it's free.
> 
> 
> Introvert or na?

Click to collapse



Neither 

If you'll take it over Samsung if it's free then that means you don't prefer Apple first.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 19, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Neither
> 
> If you'll take it over Samsung if it's free then that means you don't prefer Apple first.

Click to collapse



I am broke.. Lol

Worst thing you ever done, online?


----------



## Droidriven (May 19, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> I am broke.. Lol
> 
> Worst thing you ever done, online?

Click to collapse



Only harsh language speaking my mind to the true idiots out there. 

Same

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 19, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Only harsh language speaking my mind to the true idiots out there.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Told a guy I'll have a script ready by tomorrow, I started a year later...

Home or with friends?


----------



## ulxerker (May 20, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Told a guy I'll have a script ready by tomorrow, I started a year later...
> 
> Home or with friends?

Click to collapse



Home.

Concert in a hall or open-air?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 20, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Home.
> 
> Concert in a hall or open-air?

Click to collapse



Open air

Amd or intel


----------



## krasCGQ (May 20, 2017)

Intel.

Qualcomm or Exynos?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 20, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Intel.
> 
> Qualcomm or Exynos?

Click to collapse



A fusion

Hifiman or Shure?


----------



## USBhost (May 20, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> A fusion
> 
> Hifiman or Shure?

Click to collapse



I don't have a clue...
I'll just go with Hifiman 


The best Online game you played that is not on your Phone or Tablet?
Or
Is eromanga-sensei as good as they say?


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 20, 2017)

USBhost said:


> I don't have a clue...
> I'll just go with Hifiman
> 
> 
> The best Online game you played that is not on your Phone or Tablet?

Click to collapse



TF2

Which phone is your daily driver?


----------



## USBhost (May 20, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> TF2
> 
> Which phone is your daily driver?

Click to collapse



Note 3 but I use my N9 more .


Same?


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 20, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Note 3 but I use my N9 more .
> 
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Bacon 

N9, why?


----------



## USBhost (May 20, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Bacon
> 
> N9, why?

Click to collapse



My Nexus 9 is my baby !!
Osora is her name.

Plus I work on the Kernel for her.


Favorite letter?


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 20, 2017)

USBhost said:


> My Nexus 9 is my baby !!
> Osora is her name.
> 
> Plus I work on the Kernel for her.
> ...

Click to collapse



Passive aggressive ones 

Believer or unbeliever?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 20, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Passive aggressive ones
> 
> 
> Believer or unbeliever?

Click to collapse



Believer(that my code will work lol).

Lubed or dry?


----------



## ulxerker (May 20, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Believer(that my code will work lol).
> 
> Lubed or dry?

Click to collapse



Lubed.

Thriller or Horror?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 20, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Lubed.
> 
> Thriller or Horror?

Click to collapse



Thriller

Touchwiz or AOSP (pure, not cyanogenmod or anything like that)


----------



## USBhost (May 20, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Thriller
> 
> Touchwiz or AOSP (pure, not cyanogenmod or anything like that)

Click to collapse



AOSP  running it now!

Same?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 20, 2017)

USBhost said:


> AOSP  running it now!
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Aosp (because I rarely/never use the functions that touchwiz ship off and the better battery life is a plus)

Windows, Mac OS or Linux?


----------



## ulxerker (May 20, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Aosp (because I rarely/never use the functions that touchwiz ship off and the better battery life is a plus)
> 
> Windows, Mac OS or Linux?

Click to collapse



Windows.

Trance or Metal?


----------



## USBhost (May 20, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Aosp (because I rarely/never use the functions that touchwiz ship off and the better battery life is a plus)
> 
> Windows, Mac OS or Linux?

Click to collapse



Window and Linux 


ulxerker said:


> Windows.
> 
> Trance or Metal?

Click to collapse



?? IDK

As in music?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 20, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Windows.
> 
> Trance or Metal?

Click to collapse



Trance

Xposed or Magisk?


----------



## ulxerker (May 20, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Trance
> 
> Xposed or Magisk?

Click to collapse



neither nor, SuperSU.

Same?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 20, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> neither nor, SuperSU.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Xposed

Wake up with 1% and charge using power bank or wake up with a charged device?


----------



## karandpr (May 20, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Xposed
> 
> Wake up with 1% and charge using power bank or wake up with a charged device?

Click to collapse



Charged device

Same


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 20, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Charged device
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Charged

Fried chicken or bbq:d chicken?


----------



## ulxerker (May 21, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Charged
> 
> Fried chicken or bbq:d chicken?

Click to collapse



BBQed.

BBQ sauce or Ketchup?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 21, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> BBQed.
> 
> BBQ sauce or Ketchup?

Click to collapse



BBQ sauce

Ubuntu or mint?


----------



## karandpr (May 21, 2017)

Mint

Suse or Ubuntu ?


----------



## lekiaM (May 21, 2017)

Mint. 

Deaf or Blind?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 21, 2017)

lekiaM said:


> Mint.
> 
> Deaf or Blind?

Click to collapse



Blind

Same?


----------



## Hayden18 (May 21, 2017)

Deaf

Favourite hobby?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 21, 2017)

Hayden18 said:


> Deaf
> 
> Favourite hobby?

Click to collapse



Android/aviation

Same


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 21, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Android/aviation
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Sleeping should count, 


Same


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 21, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Sleeping should count,
> 
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Android/Aviation

Sleeping with pyjamas or naked?


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 21, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Android/Aviation
> 
> Sleeping with pyjamas or naked?

Click to collapse



Weather; cold, pyjamas. warm, naked


Stream or download?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 21, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Weather; cold, pyjamas. warm, naked
> 
> 
> Stream or download?

Click to collapse



Steam

You have to piss quietly. Piss a puddle in your hands and empty that puddle into your toilet, or just piss on the side of the toilet?


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 21, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Steam
> 
> You have to piss quietly. Piss a puddle in your hands and empty that puddle into your toilet, or just piss on the side of the toilet?

Click to collapse



I would hack the sound driver, ha. Problem solved

http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/test-cen...st-phone-2017-uk-whats-fastest-phone-3515533/

Which one?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 22, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> I would hack the sound driver, ha. Problem solved
> 
> http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/test-cen...st-phone-2017-uk-whats-fastest-phone-3515533/
> 
> Which one?

Click to collapse



HTC 10.

Radeon or Geforce?


----------



## ulxerker (May 22, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> HTC 10.
> 
> Radeon or Geforce?

Click to collapse



Radeon.

Win7 or Win10?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 22, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Radeon.
> 
> Win7 or Win10?

Click to collapse



Win7.

737 or A320? (They're plane models, I'm an aviation enthusiast)


----------



## Hayden18 (May 22, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Win7.
> 
> 737 or A320? (They're plane models, I'm an aviation enthusiast)

Click to collapse



737

X-Wing or TIE Fighter


----------



## googleygoggles (May 22, 2017)

Hayden18 said:


> 737
> 
> X-Wing or TIE Fighter

Click to collapse



Neither, Death Star

Tacos or burritos?


----------



## lekiaM (May 22, 2017)

googleygoggles said:


> Neither, Death Star
> 
> Tacos or burritos?

Click to collapse



Burritos (easier to handle while eating) 

Oneplus 3t or galaxy s7 edge?


----------



## KeepApps (May 22, 2017)

lekiaM said:


> Burritos (easier to handle while eating)
> 
> Oneplus 3t or galaxy s7 edge?

Click to collapse



s7

stock rom or custom rom


----------



## GuestK00238 (May 22, 2017)

KeepApps said:


> s7
> 
> stock rom or custom rom

Click to collapse



custom rom obviously this is xda after all


----------



## googleygoggles (May 22, 2017)

dariomrk said:


> custom rom obviously this is xda after all

Click to collapse



Stock. A bit of a hassle now and really inconvenient... Also, Android Pay, Netflix, Pokemon Go, and Mario Run don't work OOB and more apps will stop working soon. I don't use any of those apps but I might in the future so stock is easier for me. Then again... XDA...

One more, quesadilla or burrito


----------



## Hayden18 (May 23, 2017)

googleygoggles said:


> Stock. A bit of a hassle now and really inconvenient... Also, Android Pay, Netflix, Pokemon Go, and Mario Run don't work OOB and more apps will stop working soon. I don't use any of those apps but I might in the future so stock is easier for me. Then again... XDA...
> 
> One more, quesadilla or burrito

Click to collapse



Burrito

Thai or Chinese food?


----------



## ulxerker (May 23, 2017)

Hayden18 said:


> Burrito
> 
> Thai or Chinese food?

Click to collapse



Chinese.

All-you-can-eat or "ala carte"?


----------



## wanderer1479 (May 23, 2017)

Believer if you're talking about being positive and hoping for the best all the time. 

Favorite music genres?


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 23, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Believer if you're talking about being positive and hoping for the best all the time.
> 
> Favorite music genres?

Click to collapse



Rythem and Blues?... Hmm

Tell me a joke?

Ps: Ulxerker, didn't get you.


----------



## wanderer1479 (May 23, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Rythem and Blues?... Hmm
> 
> Tell me a joke?
> 
> Ps: Ulxerker, didn't get you.

Click to collapse



Ugh...I'm not good at telling jokes :/
Hmm....  "My dog used to chase people on a bike a lot. It got so bad that I finally had to take his bike away." 

Getting up at 9AM, or getting up at 1PM every day?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 23, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Ugh...I'm not good at telling jokes :/
> Hmm....  "My dog used to chase people on a bike a lot. It got so bad that I finally had to take his bike away."
> 
> Getting up at 9AM, or getting up at 1PM every day?

Click to collapse



9AM.

Mac OS or Linux?


----------



## wanderer1479 (May 23, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> 9AM.
> 
> Mac OS or Linux?

Click to collapse



Linux 

Coke ZERO or regular Coke?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 23, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Linux
> 
> Coke ZERO or regular Coke?

Click to collapse



Regular coke.

Raspberry pi or Arduino?


----------



## wanderer1479 (May 23, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Regular coke.
> 
> Raspberry pi or Arduino?

Click to collapse



Raspberry pi 

Favorite song?


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 23, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Raspberry pi
> 
> Favorite song?

Click to collapse



Favorite; strong word. 

https://open.spotify.com/track/5ujh1I7NZH5agbwf7Hp8Hc

Yours?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 23, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Favorite; strong word.
> 
> https://open.spotify.com/track/5ujh1I7NZH5agbwf7Hp8Hc
> 
> Yours?

Click to collapse



JP Cooper - September song.

Backups on different hdd/ssd or on cloud?


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 23, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> JP Cooper - September song.
> 
> Backups on different hdd/ssd or on cloud?

Click to collapse



Link plz?... Lol

I don't. 

What's your favourite song?


----------



## ulxerker (May 24, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Link, plz?
> 
> I don't.
> 
> What's your favourite song?

Click to collapse



There are too many, right now: anything thats minimal progressive.

BT or wired headphones?


----------



## lekiaM (May 24, 2017)

Wired headphones. 

About speed: LTE or WiFi?


----------



## ulxerker (May 24, 2017)

lekiaM said:


> Wired headphones.
> 
> About speed: LTE or WiFi?

Click to collapse



Depends on location, but in general I prefer LTE.

Same?


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 25, 2017)

Beep-Bop


----------



## wanderer1479 (May 25, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Beep-Bop

Click to collapse



Hmmm.....since you don't have an answer, I will reply to the question.

WiFi

Favorite season? Why?


----------



## ShapesBlue (May 25, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Hmmm.....since you don't have an answer, I will reply to the question.
> 
> WiFi
> 
> Favorite season? Why?

Click to collapse



Spring or fall, because summer can be quite hot here 

Same 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000


----------



## wanderer1479 (May 25, 2017)

ShapesBlue said:


> Spring or fall, because summer can be quite hot here
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000

Click to collapse



Summer. It's quite hot here as well, but it has some kind of magic.  Everything is better when the sun is shining.  And you can always go to a restaurant with air condition and refresh your batteries, haha.  

Actual book or E-book?


----------



## ulxerker (May 25, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Hmmm.....since you don't have an answer, I will reply to the question.
> 
> WiFi
> 
> Favorite season? Why?

Click to collapse



Summer as I love the sun, the heat and the sea.

And you?


----------



## wanderer1479 (May 25, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Summer as I love the sun, the heat and the sea.
> 
> And you?

Click to collapse



I have already replied to that question.  Look above. 

My next question was Actual book or E-book?


----------



## ulxerker (May 25, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I have already replied to that question.  Look above.
> 
> My next question was Actual book or E-book?

Click to collapse



yeah, we replied at kinda same time  

Regular book, I like it's feeling and smell.

What book genre do you like the most?


----------



## wanderer1479 (May 25, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> yeah, we replied at kinda same time
> 
> Regular book, I like it's feeling and smell.
> 
> What book genre do you like the most?

Click to collapse



Action and adventure  

Do you feel as if you are part of the book while you're reading it?


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 25, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Action and adventure
> 
> Do you feel as if you are part of the book while you're reading it?

Click to collapse



I live near equater and that silly old ball is the worst. 

Nah.. :cyclops:

subvocalization or na?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 26, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> I live near phoebus and that silly old ball is the worst.
> 
> Nah,
> 
> subvocalization or na?

Click to collapse



With subvocalization (I read faster and can remember the topic better).

Emojis or emoticons?


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 26, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> With subvocalization (I read faster and can remember the topic better).
> 
> Emojis or emoticons?

Click to collapse



-_-

How is wonder women, movie?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 26, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> -_-
> 
> How is wonder women, movie?

Click to collapse



Dunno

Subscription or prepaid card?


----------



## MultiPDev (May 27, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Dunno
> 
> Subscription or prepaid card?

Click to collapse



Prepaid.

Psx/psp(or other) emulator or Android games?


----------



## ulxerker (May 27, 2017)

MultiPDev said:


> Prepaid.
> 
> Psx/psp(or other) emulator or Android games?

Click to collapse



Game console emulator.

Sega or Nintendo?


----------



## USBhost (May 27, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Game console emulator.
> 
> Sega or Nintendo?

Click to collapse



Nintendo.
What did SEGA even make?


----------



## ulxerker (May 27, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Nintendo.
> What did SEGA even make?

Click to collapse



Hardware: MegaDrive, game: Sonic the Hedgehog.

Mario or Giana Sisters?


----------



## wanderer1479 (May 27, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Dunno
> 
> Subscription or prepaid card?

Click to collapse



Prepaid card

Sandwich or spaghetti?

---------- Post added at 09:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 AM ----------




ulxerker said:


> Hardware: MegaDrive, game: Sonic the Hedgehog.
> 
> Mario or Giana Sisters?

Click to collapse



Mario! 

Warm or cold?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 27, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Prepaid card
> 
> Sandwich or spaghetti?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cold

Favorite quote?


----------



## ulxerker (May 27, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Cold
> 
> Favorite quote?

Click to collapse



We already had that, mine: "The ocean - in heaven its all they talk about."

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 27, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> We already had that, mine: "The ocean - in heaven its all they talk about."
> 
> Any plans for the weekend?

Click to collapse



Creating an encrypted puzzle for my friends to find out who my crush is. 

Same


----------



## ulxerker (May 28, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Creating an encrypted puzzle for my friends to find out who my crush is.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



First doing sports, after that BBQ and enjoying the summer-like weather.

Fav. day of the week and why?


----------



## karandpr (May 28, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> First doing sports, after that BBQ and enjoying the summer-like weather.
> 
> Fav. day of the week and why?

Click to collapse



Wednesday

Same

Sent from my G3116 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 28, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Wednesday
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Sunday 

Ice-cream?


----------



## karandpr (May 28, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Sunday
> 
> Ice-cream?

Click to collapse



Chocolate

Same

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 28, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Chocolate
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Banana and chocolate

Python or java


----------



## karandpr (May 28, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Banana and chocolate
> 
> Python or java

Click to collapse



I would prefer coffee over man eating reptile...

Frogs or tea ?

Sent from my G3116 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 28, 2017)

karandpr said:


> I would prefer coffee over man eating reptile...
> Frogs or tea ?

Click to collapse



I prefer coffee over man eating amphibian, :silly:

Tight?


----------



## karandpr (May 28, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> I prefer coffee over man eating amphibian, :silly:
> 
> Tight?

Click to collapse



More of a pyjama guy...

What's up ?

Sent from my G3116 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 28, 2017)

karandpr said:


> More of a pyjama guy...
> 
> What's up ?

Click to collapse



Just chilling 

Same


----------



## ulxerker (May 28, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Just chilling
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Same here.

Coffee black or white?


----------



## karandpr (May 28, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Same here.
> 
> Coffee black or white?

Click to collapse



With​ milk/cream

With or without sugar?

Sent from my G3116 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 28, 2017)

karandpr said:


> With​ milk/cream
> 
> With or without sugar?

Click to collapse



With 

Same


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 28, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> With
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



With

Lineage or Cyanogen?


----------



## MigoMujahid (May 28, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> With
> 
> Lineage or Cyanogen?

Click to collapse



Lineage + CM theme engine

same?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 28, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Lineage + CM theme engine
> 
> same?

Click to collapse



Cyanogen

Rain or sunshine?


----------



## MultiPDev (May 28, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Cyanogen
> 
> Rain or sunshine?

Click to collapse



Sunshine

Bigger screen or more RAM?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 28, 2017)

MultiPDev said:


> Sunshine
> 
> Bigger screen or more RAM?

Click to collapse



More ram
Same


----------



## simonbigwave (May 29, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> More ram
> Same

Click to collapse



much more RAM want.

better screen resolution and camera.. or higher snapdragon model?


----------



## MultiPDev (May 29, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> much more RAM want.
> 
> better screen resolution and camera.. or higher snapdragon model?

Click to collapse



Higher snapdragon model.

Same


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 29, 2017)

MultiPDev said:


> Higher snapdragon model.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Higher Snapdragon

Alienware or build it yourself?


----------



## ulxerker (May 29, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Higher Snapdragon
> 
> Alienware or build it yourself?

Click to collapse



Selfmade.

What are you really afraid of?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 29, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Selfmade.
> 
> What are you really afraid of?

Click to collapse



All my HDDs failing

Same


----------



## simonbigwave (May 29, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> All my HDDs failing
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



forgetting to do backups every week

same


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 29, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> forgetting to do backups every week
> 
> same

Click to collapse



All my HDDs failing.

Kfc or McDonald's?


----------



## Droidriven (May 29, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> All my HDDs failing.
> 
> Kfc or McDonald's?

Click to collapse



Use a RAID5 configuration and you won't lose any data if they do fail unless,they fail at the exact same time.

KFC definitely, McDonald's is the world's largest buyer of earthworms from China, now where do you think they use those earthworms?

Have you ever noticed how the meat actually looks in a McD burger?  It's not beef, it has particles in it that could never have come from beef.

Sent from my SM-S903VL using Tapatalk


----------



## wanderer1479 (May 30, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Wednesday
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my G3116 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I never thought of that....hm.... Monday!  

Digital or analog clock?


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 30, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I never thought of that....hm.... Monday!
> 
> Digital or analog clock?

Click to collapse



You, crazy!? 

Digital; Analog on an ewatch doesn't make sense.

Same.


----------



## ulxerker (May 30, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> You, crazy!?
> 
> Digital; Analog on an ewatch doesn't make sense.
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



Oldschool: analog.

Listening to music with mp3-player or phone?


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 30, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Oldschool: analog.
> 
> Listening to music with mp3-player or phone?

Click to collapse



Old school: Boom Box... Lol 

Phone, it has a decent dac. 

Same


----------



## simonbigwave (May 30, 2017)

listening with mp3 player..or walkman tapes..

soft case or hard case for phone?


----------



## ulxerker (May 30, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> listening with mp3 player..or walkman tapes..
> 
> soft case or hard case for phone?

Click to collapse



Hard case for stability.

Same?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 30, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Hard case for stability.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Hard hehe
same


----------



## seshanth (May 31, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Prepaid card
> 
> Sandwich or spaghetti?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cold


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 31, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Hard hehe
> same

Click to collapse



Hehe and skin 

Best xda comment?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 31, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Lol and skin
> 
> Best xda comment?

Click to collapse



Me saying "I'll have a look at it tomorrow" to someone and then replying half a year later with "woops, forgot hehe"...

Same (curious where this is going)


----------



## Beep-Bop (May 31, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Me saying "I'll have a look at it tomorrow" to someone and then replying half a year later with "woops, forgot hehe"...
> 
> Same (curious where this is going)

Click to collapse



Probably a date

Central Park?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 31, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Probably a date
> 
> Central Park?

Click to collapse



Yes...?

The real question is, did beep-bop make an account just for the purpose to participate in this thread?


----------



## krasCGQ (Jun 1, 2017)

No, maybe.

But, did he do that for trolling?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 1, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> No, maybe.
> 
> But, did he do that for trolling?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00A using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Don't think so.

How's the weather in your location today?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 1, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Don't think so.
> 
> How's the weather in your location today?

Click to collapse



Pretty darn good, compared to what it used to be like last year (Karlstad, Sweden)

Same


----------



## krasCGQ (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm currently outside my hometown, and the weather at my hometown is currently unstable.

At my current town, it's pretty good to enjoy the night.

Same.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 1, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> I'm currently outside my hometown, and the weather at my hometown is currently unstable.
> 
> At my current town, it's pretty good to enjoy the night.
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



No

#trolling


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 2, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> I'm currently outside my hometown, and the weather at my hometown is currently unstable.
> 
> At my current town, it's pretty good to enjoy the night.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sunny and warm here.

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## GuestK00238 (Jun 2, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Sunny and warm here.
> 
> Any plans for the weekend?

Click to collapse



Do preparations for my math exam, noice... 

Does anyone use AppHunt?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 2, 2017)

dariomrk said:


> Do preparations for my math exam, noice...
> 
> Does anyone use AppHunt?

Click to collapse



Yes (but I don't, someone probably does (check the download counter on google play) but it ain't me).

What do you look for when buying a smartphone?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 2, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Yes (but I don't, someone probably does (check the download counter on google play) but it ain't me).
> 
> What do you look for when buying a smartphone?

Click to collapse



Money 

Same


----------



## krasCGQ (Jun 2, 2017)

Price to performance ratio.

Same.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 2, 2017)

performance + battery

do you think there is a big difference between the s7 and s8? or s7 edge and s8+?
personally i don't, they just changed the look..


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 2, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> performance + battery
> 
> do you think there is a big difference between the s7 and s8? or s7 edge and s8+?
> personally i don't, they just changed the look..

Click to collapse



I like to buy the newest stuff that's available so... 

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 2, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> I like to buy the newest stuff that's available so...
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Nope, I don't think there's a big difference.

Fav. time of the day and why?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 3, 2017)

hate mornings...brain needs time to warm up...afternoon or evening best..

Jodin or Odin?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 3, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> hate mornings...brain needs time to warm up...afternoon or evening best..
> 
> Jodin or Odin?

Click to collapse



Odin, sounds way less nerdy. 

Ice-cream?


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 3, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Odin, sounds way less nerdy.
> 
> Ice-cream?

Click to collapse



Yes, thanks. :silly:

Are you in a relationship or single?


----------



## USBhost (Jun 3, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, thanks. :silly:
> 
> Are you in a relationship or single?

Click to collapse



Single!!!!!!!!! Hell yeah!!!!

Same.?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 3, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, thanks. :silly:
> 
> Are you in a relationship or single?

Click to collapse




USBhost said:


> Single!!!!!!!!! Hell yeah!!!!
> 
> Same.?

Click to collapse



Loneliness is driving me ah... Lol

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 5, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Hard hehe
> same

Click to collapse



Soft case

What do you think of girls who approach guys first? Do you think that's ok? Or should they wait for them to notice them?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 5, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Soft case
> 
> What do you think of girls who approach guys first? Do you think that's ok? Or should they wait for them to notice them?

Click to collapse



It's fine... 

What's there to think

Phone?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 5, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> It's fine...
> What's there to be think about it
> 
> Phone?

Click to collapse



I don't know, some people are old fashioned...
Sony Xperia ZL

Do you like rain in a warm day?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 5, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't know, some people are old fashioned...
> Sony Xperia ZL
> 
> Do you like rain in a warm day?

Click to collapse



Of course... It gets really warm, here 

I will label ya, "old".. Hehe 

Will ya prefer ice-cream over cold coffee?


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 5, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Of course... It gets really warm, here
> 
> I will label ya, "old".. Hehe
> 
> Will ya prefer ice-cream over cold coffee?

Click to collapse



Ice Cream for sure...

Any special thing happened to you yesterday? funny story maybe?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 5, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Ice Cream for sure...
> 
> Any special thing happened to you yesterday? funny story maybe?

Click to collapse



Yeah, my crush has started texting me.

Same.


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 5, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Yeah, my crush has started texting me.
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I went to a Greek restaurant with my mom and we had a nice time.

Same?


----------



## manipul8r1 (Jun 6, 2017)

Its raining and my ceiling is leaking at the mo

Sent from my SM-T230 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 6, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, I went to a Greek restaurant with my mom and we had a nice time.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



I won't tell what happened to me xD it was hilarious, but it's a secret. 

Favorite city?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 6, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I won't tell what happened to me xD it was hilarious, but it's a secret.
> 
> Favorite city?

Click to collapse



Bielefeld :silly:

Same


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 6, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Bielefeld
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Beirut

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 7, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Beirut
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



(I don't remember if I had pressed "post" button after writing the answer, and now I can't see it, so I'll write it again :I ) 

It used to be London, but I have never visited it, so I don't know what it actually looks like. Let it be London, and when I visit it, I will tell you if it has met my expectations. 

Did you ever meet someone you've talked to on the internet in person?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 7, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> (I don't remember if I had pressed "post" button after writing the answer, and now I can't see it, so I'll write it again :I )
> 
> It used to be London, but I have never visited it, so I don't know what it actually looks like. Let it be London, and when I visit it, I will tell you if it has met my expectations.
> 
> Did you ever meet someone you've talked to on the internet in person?

Click to collapse



Yes

Staying up late night and waking up late or sleeping early and waking up early?


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 7, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Yes
> 
> Staying up late night and waking up late or sleeping early and waking up early?

Click to collapse



Sleeping early and waking up early...not because it's cool, no, it's healthier, when i stay up late and wake up late i feel like my bones are broken...and i stay sleepy for half of the day.

What do you think of the new IOS 11?
 They added the file manger and a quick setting tile for turning on mobile data.
 IPhone users are so happy about that ??


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 7, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Sleeping early and waking up early...not because it's cool, no, it's healthier, when i stay up late and wake up late i feel like my bones are broken...and i stay sleepy for half of the day.
> 
> What do you think of the new IOS 11?
> They added the file manger and a quick setting tile for turning on mobile data.
> IPhone users are so happy about that ??

Click to collapse



I love it! It attracts more idiots to the os which leaves android with people with common sense!
And then there's windows phone...

Have you ever thought of compiling form source?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 8, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> I love it! It attracts more idiots to the os which leaves android with people with common sense!
> And then there's windows phone...
> 
> Have you ever thought of compiling form source?

Click to collapse



No

Do you close blinds on windows?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 8, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> No
> 
> Do you close blinds on windows?

Click to collapse



No

Scariest thing ever?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 8, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> No
> 
> Scariest thing ever?

Click to collapse



Regrets 

Yours?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 8, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Regrets
> 
> Yours?

Click to collapse



Going out

Mechanical keyboard or membrane?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 8, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Regrets
> 
> Yours?

Click to collapse



I agree with you man :I

If 5 out of 9 people who were supposed to go on a trip together can't go, would you still go? (The date and hotel are settled)


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 8, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I agree with you man :I
> 
> If 5 out of 9 people who were supposed to go on a trip together can't go, would you still go? (The date and hotel are settled)

Click to collapse



Vague, nonetheless..  whatever she preferes

Mechanical keyboard 

Existential crisis?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 8, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Vague, nonetheless.. whatever she preferes
> 
> Mechanical keyboard
> 
> Existential crisis?

Click to collapse



Yes haha

Nano or vim?


----------



## Saber (Jun 8, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Yes haha
> 
> Nano or vim?

Click to collapse



Nano 

Same


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 8, 2017)

Saber said:


> Nano
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Nano
Same


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 9, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Nano
> Same

Click to collapse



Same?

Same


----------



## krasCGQ (Jun 9, 2017)

Same :silly:

Same 

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 9, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Same :silly:
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Not the same 

Favorite brand of phones?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jun 9, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Not the same
> 
> Favorite brand of phones?

Click to collapse



Currently oneplus but my favorite overall was Motorola 

Best new feature you're looking forward to in android o? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 9, 2017)

ShapesBlue said:


> Currently oneplus but my favorite overall was Motorola
> 
> Best new feature you're looking forward to in android o?

Click to collapse



a phone that u can swich components eg chip, camera, screen etc easlily (like we can in PC)


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 9, 2017)

ShapesBlue said:


> Currently oneplus but my favorite overall was Motorola
> 
> Best new feature you're looking forward to in android o?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000

Click to collapse



Quicker multi-tasking 

Do you like 80s songs?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 9, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Quicker multi-tasking
> 
> Do you like 80s songs?

Click to collapse



Yes, I love listening to them

Do you like 90s songs?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 9, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Yes, I love listening to them
> 
> Do you like 90s songs?

Click to collapse



Not so much, some of them are terrible  That whole era was too shiny and "old" xD if that makes sense. But I'm a 90s kid, so I can't hate that time 

What do you usually eat for breakfast?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 9, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Not so much, some of them are terrible  That whole era was too shiny and "old" xD if that makes sense. But I'm a 90s kid, so I can't hate that time
> 
> What do you usually eat for breakfast?

Click to collapse



A sandwich with ham and cheese and some milk

Favourite genre of music?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 9, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Not so much, some of them are terrible  That whole era was too shiny and "old" xD if that makes sense. But I'm a 90s kid, so I can't hate that time
> 
> What do you usually eat for breakfast?

Click to collapse



Oats, just Oats.. It sucks.. You knows... OATS 

Oats?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 9, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> A sandwich with ham and cheese and some milk
> 
> Favourite genre of music?

Click to collapse



Pop/Rock

How old are you?

---------- Post added at 08:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 AM ----------




Beep-Bop said:


> Oats, just Oats.. It sucks.. I know... OATS
> 
> Oats?

Click to collapse



No XD


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 9, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Pop/Rock
> 
> How old are you?

Click to collapse



Give me a good reason to give my age to you

How old are... You?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 9, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Give me a good reason to give my age to you
> 
> How old are... You?

Click to collapse



15

Ice-cream? Hmm!


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 9, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> 15
> 
> Ice-cream? Hmm!

Click to collapse



And what's your question?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 9, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Give me a good reason to give my age to you
> 
> How old are... You?

Click to collapse



Why do you need a reason? And why would that be a secret? 
I'm 26

---------- Post added at 09:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 AM ----------




Beep-Bop said:


> 15
> 
> Ice-cream? Hmm!

Click to collapse



Yes  Chocolate one

Do you prefer eating ice-cream in the hottest part of the day, or after sunset?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 9, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Why do you need a reason? And why would that be a secret?
> I'm 26

Click to collapse



Internet is judge-y and what not and ya 26,
Here goes my chances..

Ice-cream, I can't get away with having it in afternoon so, evenings 

Shleep?... I am shleepy. Good night


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 9, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Internet is judge-y and what not and ya 26,
> Here goes my chances...
> 
> Ice-cream, I can't get away having it in afternoon so, evenings
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sHleepy, it's morning here  

Do you like to travel?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 9, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I'm not sHleepy, it's morning here
> 
> Do you like to travel?

Click to collapse



Nah, I love living in loop. 

What about you? 
Maldives is a nice place to start with


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 10, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Nah, I love living in loop.
> 
> What about you?
> Maldives is a nice place to start with

Click to collapse



I love to travel

What got you into android?


----------



## Swissfyre (Jun 10, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> I love to travel
> 
> What got you into android?

Click to collapse



My mom bought me my first Android phone (or a second hand device from my viewpoint). As a leftover phone with at least 3 to 4 years of usage from her, I decided to learn the secrets of Android starting from rooting it, then Xposed, until I reached the point of using a custom ROM. Another couple of phones and some bricked ones later, I am still here modding my phone to its maximum point possible.

You? How about you?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 10, 2017)

Swissfyre said:


> My mom bought me my first Android phone (or a second hand device from my viewpoint). As a leftover phone with at least 3 to 4 years of usage from her, I decided to learn the secrets of Android starting from rooting it, then Xposed, until I reached the point of using a custom ROM. Another couple of phones and some bricked ones later, I am still here modding my phone to its maximum point possible.
> 
> You? How about you?

Click to collapse



I got an iphone and I wanted to theme it, and I realized you couldn't without jailbreaking, so I had to live with it until I got my first android phone, I rooted it, installed xposed, all the other crap. Decided to switch os so  I switched to cm11, then to cm12, then back to cm11. Then I started wondering "how do they create them?" so I started building roms and decided to create my own. By that time I had switched phone so the old one was useless but I still wanted to use it as a terminal window for my linux server, so I made my own os that only contained one thing, a terminal which I had ssh:ed into my linux server and with the help of an external keyboard used it pretty good. For my current phone the story is about the same except I didn't turn it in to something like that and for my tablet I coded some tools for unbricking it and got stock rom files and contributed to it. Since it has a 4000mah battery, I use it as a powerbank when I really need to.

You? How about you?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 12, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> I got an iphone and I wanted to theme it, and I realized you couldn't without jailbreaking, so I had to live with it until I got my first android phone, I rooted it, installed xposed, all the other crap. Decided to switch os so  I switched to cm11, then to cm12, then back to cm11. Then I started wondering "how do they create them?" so I started building roms and decided to create my own. By that time I had switched phone so the old one was useless but I still wanted to use it as a terminal window for my linux server, so I made my own os that only contained one thing, a terminal which I had ssh:ed into my linux server and with the help of an external keyboard used it pretty good. For my current phone the story is about the same except I didn't turn it in to something like that and for my tablet I coded some tools for unbricking it and got stock rom files and contributed to it. Since it has a 4000mah battery, I use it as a powerbank when I really need to.
> 
> You? How about you?

Click to collapse




I'm not into programming like you  but I would like to learn and find out as much as I can about OS, codes and stuff. 
First Android phone that I have bought was Sony Xperia tipo and I was amazed with it, I remember. I couldn't leave it for 2 seconds and I wanted to find out as much as I can about all of the options that Android offers. 

Favorite phone model and why?


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 12, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I'm not into programming like you  but I would like to learn and find out as much as I can about OS, codes and stuff.
> First Android phone that I have bought was Sony Xperia tipo and I was amazed with it, I remember. I couldn't leave it for 2 seconds and I wanted to find out as much as I can about all of the options that Android offers.
> 
> Favorite phone model and why?

Click to collapse



Galaxy S7, it's a great phone, and the specifications are cool, and have a great performance 
I wouldn't buy the S8 because phones with a full touch screen freaks me out, i feel like that they have no chance if they fall ?, if i bought it, i would put it in a safe or a protective box or something...?

Same?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 12, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I'm not into programming like you  but I would like to learn and find out as much as I can about OS, codes and stuff.
> First Android phone that I have bought was Sony Xperia tipo and I was amazed with it, I remember. I couldn't leave it for 2 seconds and I wanted to find out as much as I can about all of the options that Android offers.
> 
> Favorite phone model and why?

Click to collapse



One plus 3t, because of its performance, targeted customers, and price.

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 12, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Galaxy S7, it's a great phone, and the specifications are cool, and have a great performance
> I wouldn't buy the S8 because phones with a full touch screen freaks me out, i feel like that they have no chance if they fall , if i bought it, i would put it in a safe or a protective box or something...
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Right now my favorite is Sony Xperia X. I'm planning on buying it. It has good design and awesome specs, and that's all that matters, haha 

Did you ever climb a mountain?


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 12, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Right now my favorite is Sony Xperia X. I'm planning on buying it. It has good design and awesome specs, and that's all that matters, haha
> 
> Did you ever climb a mountain?

Click to collapse



I've never seen a mountain in real life...lol, or maybe i did but i don't remeber..


Travel by air? Or by sea?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 12, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> I've never seen a mountain in real life...lol, or maybe i did but i don't remeber..
> 
> 
> Travel by air? Or by sea?

Click to collapse



Air 

Commercial or Concorde?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 12, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> I've never seen a mountain in real life...lol, or maybe i did but i don't remeber..
> 
> 
> Travel by air? Or by sea?

Click to collapse



By sea  I would really like to travel with a ship. I have cruised from one island to another in Greece last year, but I would like to experience that more often. 

Do you live by the sea?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 12, 2017)

Hug? 

*Hug*


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 13, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Hug?
> 
> *Hug*

Click to collapse



Answer the previous question  
Hug

At what time did you get up this morning?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 13, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Answer the previous question
> Hug
> 
> At what time did you get up this morning?

Click to collapse



11am, roofies intended 

Same?


----------



## Adventurerre (Jun 13, 2017)

Who's downgrading from android to iphone? Smiley Wink


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 13, 2017)

Adventurerre said:


> Who's downgrading from android to iphone? Smiley Wink

Click to collapse




No one! 

Favorite type of pizza?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 13, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Air
> 
> Commercial or Concorde?

Click to collapse



I am a massive aviation enthusiast, and I would prefer going by the concorde if all the consequences we're not taken into action. Otherwise, commercial, which is also quite nice since my fav plane is the 737-800 which is the most popular commercial jet so that's nice. 



wanderer1479 said:


> No one!
> 
> Favorite type of pizza?

Click to collapse



Chicken pizza with the crust being filled with cheese (I've only had this once in my life, but damn was it amazing!)

Favourite programming language?


----------



## sidsood92 (Jun 13, 2017)

None. Not a fan of programming? 

What would be the extreme condition for you to choose an iphone over an android?


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 14, 2017)

sidsood92 said:


> None. Not a fan of programming?
> 
> What would be the extreme condition for you to choose an iphone over an android?

Click to collapse



When they actually release something that worth its price..

Same?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 14, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> When they actually release something that worth its price..
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



If I had the money

massage?


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 14, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> if I had the money.
> 
> massage?

Click to collapse



No, i prefer phone calls...lol

What is the best laptop brand? Dell or MSI?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 14, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> No, i prefer phone calls...lol
> 
> What is the best laptop brand? Dell or MSI?

Click to collapse



Dell XPS, they are lovely to look at..ꟼ:

I want a massage, YOU?


----------



## sidsood92 (Jun 14, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Dell XPS, they are lovely to look at..ꟼ:
> 
> I want a massage, YOU?

Click to collapse



I could really use a massage.

Loaded gun to your head, asked to sing a full song  without a single mistake. Which one would you choose?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 14, 2017)

sidsood92 said:


> I could really use a massage.
> 
> Loaded gun to your head, asked to sing a full song without a single mistake. Which one would you choose?

Click to collapse



“Baa, baa, black sheep,
Have you any wool?
Yes, sir, yes, sir,
Three bags full;
One for the master,
And one for the dame,
And one for the little boy
Who lives down the lane” 

Same


----------



## sidsood92 (Jun 14, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Baa, baa, black sheep,
> Have you any wool?
> Yes, sir, yes, sir,
> Three bags full;
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy Birthday to You
Happy Birthday to You
Happy Birthday Dear (name)
Happy Birthday to You.

From good friends and true,
From old friends and new,
May good luck go with you,
And happiness too.

Choose: $1 billion today (No strings attached) or $100,000 every month for the rest of your life.
And, WHY?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 14, 2017)

sidsood92 said:


> Happy Birthday to You
> Happy Birthday to You
> Happy Birthday Dear (name)
> Happy Birthday to You.
> ...

Click to collapse



first one 

Device?


----------



## sidsood92 (Jun 14, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> first one
> 
> Device?

Click to collapse



You skipped the reason for the choice there.

Btw, Blackview BV6000.

Same.


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 14, 2017)

sidsood92 said:


> You skipped the reason for the choice there.
> 
> Btw, Blackview BV6000.
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



Ah, my reason is.. the earlier you invest, the better it's. 
Currency isn't the most stable thing either.. just saying

OnePlus One

same


----------



## sidsood92 (Jun 14, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Ah, my reason is.. the earlier you invest, the better it's.
> Currency isn't the most stable thing either.. just saying
> 
> OnePlus One
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree currency isn't stable in this unstable world. But the money you have spent is spent cant be regained also the invested money is in a gamble situation. It may or may not end up in a profit. 
So, i'd be taking my chances with the second option.

Extreme Cold weather + ice cream.
Extreme Hot weather + hot coffee. Which one?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 14, 2017)

sidsood92 said:


> I agree currency isn't stable in this unstable world. But the money you have spent is spent cant be regained also the invested money is in a gamble situation. It may or may not end up in a profit.
> So, i'd be taking my chances with the second option.
> 
> Extreme Cold weather + ice cream.
> Extreme Hot weather + hot coffee. Which one?

Click to collapse



Mutual Funds 

Second one; same.


----------



## sidsood92 (Jun 14, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Mutual Funds
> 
> Second one; same.

Click to collapse



First one. I hate summers. 

You are a PC Gamer or PS Gamer or else?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 14, 2017)

sidsood92 said:


> First one. I hate summers.
> 
> You are a PC Gamer or PS Gamer or else?

Click to collapse



None, can't find time for it. 

Same


----------



## sidsood92 (Jun 14, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> None, can't find time for it.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



PC Gamer.

Profession?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 14, 2017)

sidsood92 said:


> PC Gamer.
> 
> Profession?

Click to collapse



Too young to work  but I have worked to earn some $ and I worked with computers in a repair shop.

Same?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 15, 2017)

Nah,

Ulxerker, How are you?

(つ◔‿◔)つ ♡

And, how are YOU?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 15, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Nah,
> Ulxerker, How are you?
> 
> (つ◔‿◔)つ
> ...

Click to collapse



Like paper, tearable haha

Favourite hobby?


----------



## sidsood92 (Jun 15, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Like paper, tearable haha
> 
> Favourite hobby?

Click to collapse



Inline skating and sarcasm.

Same?


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 15, 2017)

sidsood92 said:


> Inline skating and sarcasm.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Sarcasm and Gaming(love it)

Same?


----------



## VarDes (Jun 15, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Sarcasm and Gaming(love it)
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Gaming, inline skating and phones.

Will Nokia 9 be lit ?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 16, 2017)

VarDes said:


> Gaming, inline skating and phones.
> 
> Will Nokia 9 be lit ?

Click to collapse



Hopefully not as lit as the Note7 haha

Favourite country?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 16, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Hopefully not as lit as the Note7 haha
> 
> Favourite country?

Click to collapse



80's Iran

Same


----------



## Will.Unlock (Jun 16, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> 80's Iran
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Thailand

Favorite drink?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 16, 2017)

Will.Unlock said:


> Thailand
> 
> Favorite drink?

Click to collapse



So far, pepsi

Same


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 16, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> So far, pepsi
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



tea.

best movie ever?


----------



## USBhost (Jun 16, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> tea.
> 
> best movie ever?

Click to collapse



"When Apple said Android is better" the full documentary!



Same


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 17, 2017)

USBhost said:


> "When Apple said Android is better" the full documentary!
> 
> 
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Kane and Abel

same


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 17, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> Kane and Abel
> 
> same

Click to collapse



Cockpit

Fried chicken or grilled chicken?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 17, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Answer the previous question

Click to collapse



No and fried ones. 

same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 19, 2017)

sidsood92 said:


> Happy Birthday to You
> Happy Birthday to You
> Happy Birthday Dear (name)
> Happy Birthday to You.
> ...

Click to collapse



$100.000 for the rest of my life, because that way I would be insured forever.  
I know $1 billion is a lot, but one could easily get carried away and spend it on foolish things. XD 
I would invest my 100.000 in something and make a lot more money that way... *____* (Can this be reality?) Of course, I could invest 1 billion as well, but the idea of getting a lot of money for the rest of my life sounds so good, and I'm not greedy, so 100.000 is enough. 

If you were rich, would you share your wealth with someone? (I really like this talk about riches *__*)


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 19, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> $100.000 for the rest of my life, because that way I would be insured forever.
> I know $1 billion is a lot, but one could easily get carried away and spend it on foolish things. XD
> I would invest my 100.000 in something and make a lot more money that way... *____* (Can this be reality?) Of course, I could invest 1 billion as well, but the idea of getting a lot of money for the rest of my life sounds so good, and I'm not greedy, so 100.000 is enough.
> 
> If you were rich, would you share your wealth with someone? (I really like this talk about riches *__*)

Click to collapse



Yes indeed, with my Mum for sure...and my wife(only if she wasn't a shopping obsessed person..lol)


Same?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 19, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Yes indeed, with my Mum for sure...and my wife(only if she wasn't a shopping obsessed person..lol)
> 
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Well she would certainly be happy to have a lot of money for shopping. Don't be so mean. 
I would share it with my boyfriend so we could travel the world together *__* and I would give something to my friends as well, and of course to my little brother.  I would help them to start their own businesses and I wouldn't ask for anything in return. It would be amazing if we could live in that kind of world where there are no worries and where we can travel and do whatever we want without thinking about the money.... (I hope that we will build lives like that for ourselves )

Did you ever sleep in when you had to get up for work?


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 19, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Well she would certainly be happy to have a lot of money for shopping. Don't be so mean. [emoji14]
> I would share it with my boyfriend so we could travel the world together *__* and I would give something to my friends as well, and of course to my little brother.  I would help them to start their own businesses and I wouldn't ask for anything in return. It would be amazing if we could live in that kind of world where there are no worries and where we can travel and do whatever we want without thinking about the money.... (I hope that we will build lives like that for ourselves )
> 
> Did you ever sleep in when you had to get up for work?

Click to collapse



I'm not mean, i was just kidding , i never understood that shopping thing that girls do :/ :/
Well, as i don't go to work yet, but i once slept in class, i was reading the book loudly and suddenly i fell a sleep(while reading..), the teacher made me go home that day..i was happy 

Who is your favorite Hollywood start?


----------



## Heisenberg92 (Jun 19, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Well, as i don't go to work yet, but i once slept in class, i was reading the book loudly and suddenly i fell a sleep(while reading..), the teacher made me go home that day..i was happy
> 
> Who is your favorite Hollywood start?

Click to collapse



I have many but i like Will Smith 

What its the best football player in your country?


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 19, 2017)

Heisenberg92 said:


> I have many but i like Will Smith
> 
> What its the best football player in your country?

Click to collapse



Now, Mohamed salah, he also plays in Roma

Same?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 20, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Now, Mohamed salah, he also plays in Roma
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



I had to google it. XD 
Dušan Tadić was the footballer of the year in 2016, so I guess he is the best.  

Do you feel as if this year has gone by so fast? :/


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 20, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I had to google it. XD
> Dušan Tadić was the footballer of the year in 2016, so I guess he is the best.
> 
> Do you feel as if this year has gone by so fast? :/

Click to collapse



Oh, you have no idea, it's my 3rd year in high school, and i didn't feel the time at all, i still wonder how all that time passed so fast...

What would you choose?
1- a gaming laptop.
2- a gaming PC with higher specifications than the laptop.


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 20, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Oh, you have no idea, it's my 3rd year in high school, and i didn't feel the time at all, i still wonder how all that time passed so fast...
> 
> What would you choose?
> 1- a gaming laptop.
> 2- a gaming PC with higher specifications than the laptop.

Click to collapse



Gaming PC 

Have you ever used Nintendo 64?


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 20, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Gaming PC
> 
> Have you ever used Nintendo 64?

Click to collapse



I had to google it ?
I never used a console gaming till recently, the PlayStation 3 precisely ?, unfortunate, aren't i? ?

What about you? What else did you use? ?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 20, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> I had to google it
> I never used a console gaming till recently, the PlayStation 3 precisely , unfortunate, aren't i?
> 
> What about you? What else did you use?

Click to collapse



I have never used PlayStation console! Isn't that bad, haha 
I would like to buy it though  

Other than Nintendo 64, I have used one more, but that was looong time ago and I don't really remember which one it was. N64 is very dear to me because it was the first gaming console that I have used when I was 6 years old!! I still keep it.  

Have you ever used Unity to make an Android game?


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 20, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I have never used PlayStation console! Isn't that bad, haha
> I would like to buy it though
> 
> Other than Nintendo 64, I have used one more, but that was looong time ago and I don't really remember which one it was. N64 is very dear to me because it was the first gaming console that I have used when I was 6 years old!! I still keep it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, I'm not a developer 

Weird Question coming, watch out! 
What do you think would happen if all people just ignored the currencies values and started buying and selling things with the same price($1=£1=€1=¥1=.....)?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 20, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Nope, I'm not a developer
> 
> Weird Question coming, watch out!
> What do you think would happen if all people just ignored the currencies values and started buying and selling things with the same price($1=£1=€1=¥1=.....)?

Click to collapse



Your profile says that you are studying to become an Android developer 

Well that would be nice  we could also ignore religion, ethnicity and races and live happily. 

What is your dream job? How do you imagine it? Describe everything about it, the office, or the store, or whatever.... how many colleagues you would like to work with, and so on...


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 20, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Your profile says that you are studying to become an Android developer
> 
> Well that would be nice  we could also ignore religion, ethnicity and races and live happily.
> 
> What is your dream job? How do you imagine it? Describe everything about it, the office, or the store, or whatever.... how many colleagues you would like to work with, and so on...

Click to collapse



Yes I'm studying to become an android developer, but i haven't studied anything about programming yet.
I didn't ask anything about religion, ethnicity or race ?, my question was about economics actually, why did you assume that i talked about religion or races?

My dream job is to be a programmer in Ubisoft, and an android developer who works at home beside my main job, i would have a nice office that i work in, along with a lot of colleagues that we work together all the time.

What about you?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 21, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Yes I'm studying to become an android developer, but i haven't studied anything about programming yet.
> I didn't ask anything about religion, ethnicity or race , my question was about economics actually, why did you assume that i talked about religion or races?
> 
> My dream job is to be a programmer in Ubisoft, and an android developer who works at home beside my main job, i would have a nice office that i work in, along with a lot of colleagues that we work together all the time.
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't assume that you talked about that, I just said that it would be nice if people didn't bother with that.  Because that's what gets people into fights. 

My dream job would be to be a game tester.  I wouldn't feel like working and it would be so much fun.  I would like to work in a bright office with fancy furniture and decorations on the wall, and I would like to have colleagues my age. I would work 6 hours a day and I would have free weekends. 

Is there a river in your city? Do you like to sit by the river?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 21, 2017)

Be a mattress tester ....So I can sleep at work ....and get paid for the same ...
There is a river in the city .... and I like sitting by the river ....

Same


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 21, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Be a mattress tester ....So I can sleep at work ....and get paid for the same ...
> There is a river in the city .... and I like sitting by the river ....
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Yes i live in Cairo, we have a river there, and setting there is lovely.

Same


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 21, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Yes i live in Cairo, we have a river there, and setting there is lovely.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



There is a river in my city as well, and I love sitting there by myself, watching the sun set. I've brought my laptop with me once and it was amazing. The key word here is 'by myself' lol

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 21, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Yes i live in Cairo, we have a river there, and setting there is lovely.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



My city also has a river, haha 
I like to sit by it, listen to the music and enjoy the beauty of nature. I love hearing sounds of small waves and birds that chirp peaceful melodies.... 

Do you  use air condition in summer? If so, on how many degrees do you set it?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 21, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> My city also has a river, haha
> I like to sit by it, listen to the music and enjoy the beauty of nature. I love hearing sounds of small waves and birds that chirp peaceful melodies....
> 
> Do you  use air condition in summer? If so, on how many degrees do you set it?

Click to collapse



Depends. I usually go to my home country (Lebanon) during the summers, and then I use the a/c at around 16C. If I stay here in Sweden it ain't needed

Chicken or meat?


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 21, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Depends. I usually go to my home country (Lebanon) during the summers, and then I use the a/c at around 16C. If I stay here in Sweden it ain't needed
> 
> Chicken or meat?

Click to collapse



Meat

Soda or juice?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 21, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Depends. I usually go to my home country (Lebanon) during the summers, and then I use the a/c at around 16C. If I stay here in Sweden it ain't needed
> 
> Chicken or meat?

Click to collapse



Chicken is meat 
If you meant chicken or pork, then I would choose chicken  

Do you think chicken salad could be proper meal?

---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------




MigoMujahid said:


> Meat
> 
> Soda or juice?

Click to collapse



Soda! Always

Fries or baked potatoes? (Now I'm hungry and thirsty)


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 21, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Chicken is meat
> If you meant chicken or pork, then I would choose chicken
> 
> Do you think chicken salad could be proper meal?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm, probably fries 

Playstation or xbox?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 21, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Hmm, probably fries
> 
> Playstation or xbox?

Click to collapse



Xbox

If you were given $1.000.000 in condition to play only one game for the rest of your life, would you accept? You could only play that one game, with same levels and characters, without updates.


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 21, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Xbox
> 
> If you were given $1.000.000 in condition to play only one game for the rest of your life, would you accept? You could only play that one game, with same levels and characters, without updates.

Click to collapse



Pfft yes. Mate I'd do it for free as long as I don't have to eat, drink, excrement etc

First impressions on the new one plus 5?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 21, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Pfft yes. Mate I'd do it for free as long as I don't have to eat, drink, excrement etc
> 
> First impressions on the new one plus 5?

Click to collapse



It looks slim and rectangular enough for my taste XD I can't tell you anything about the options, because I haven't used it. 

What do you think of Sony Xperia X?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 21, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> It looks slim and rectangular enough for my taste XD I can't tell you anything about the options, because I haven't used it.
> 
> What do you think of Sony Xperia X?

Click to collapse



Sleek and beautiful.

Favourite time of the day?


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 21, 2017)

mikeregby said:


> evening.
> your first smartphone model ?

Click to collapse



Galaxy S2 Gt-i9100
And i still have it only.

Same?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 21, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Galaxy S2 Gt-i9100
> And i still have it only.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Sony Xperia U
And I still have it (check my signature)

Same?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 22, 2017)

Samsung Galaxy 551 . Bricked 

Smartphone which you have used for longest time ?


----------



## USBhost (Jun 22, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Samsung Galaxy 551 . Bricked
> 
> Smartphone which you have used for longest time ?

Click to collapse



Note 3

Longest time you used a Tablet for?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 22, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Note 3
> 
> Longest time you used a Tablet for?

Click to collapse



Never did .... Will be getting one soon ....

Thoughts about tablets ?


----------



## USBhost (Jun 22, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Never did .... Will be getting one soon ....
> 
> Thoughts about tablets ?

Click to collapse



Get a tablet that can run Linux natively.

Want more tips?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 22, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Get a tablet that can run Linux natively.
> 
> Want more tips?

Click to collapse



Yes please ...Though only KDE will work on tablets in bearable manner .... 

Whats up in the animu world ?


----------



## USBhost (Jun 22, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Yes please ...Though only KDE will work on tablets in bearable manner ....
> 
> Whats up in the animu world ?

Click to collapse



I can see you don't know about https://ubuntubudgie.org
I'm using that environment and I can tell you it will run beautifully on a tablet. (Cough I Cough don't Cough Cough like Cough Debian Cough environment.Cough Ubuntu 17.10)

Not much has changed other than the anime sites are having problems... (RIP Cat)

What was your last anime you watched ?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 22, 2017)

USBhost said:


> I can see you don't know about https://ubuntubudgie.org
> I'm using that environment and I can tell you it will run beautifully on a tablet. (Cough I Cough don't Cough Cough like Cough Debian Cough environment.Cough Ubuntu 17.10)
> 
> Not much has changed other than the anime sites are having problems... (RIP Cat)
> ...

Click to collapse



Random Durararara episodes  and some random naruto episodes ....  Me wants to watch other stuff ...

What suggestions you have ?


----------



## USBhost (Jun 22, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Random Durararara episodes  and some random naruto episodes ....  Me wants to watch other stuff ...
> 
> What suggestions you have ?

Click to collapse



Hmm... Give School live or Kings Avatar a try :good:

Any mind killers Anime you know?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 22, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Hmm... Give School live or Kings Avatar a try :good:
> 
> Any mind killers Anime you know?

Click to collapse



Watch Dead leaves OVA 

Are you excited about FLCL 2 ?


----------



## USBhost (Jun 22, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Watch Dead leaves OVA
> 
> Are you excited about FLCL 2 ?

Click to collapse



https://myanimelist.net/anime/227/FLCL
Never seen it.


Is it good?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 22, 2017)

USBhost said:


> https://myanimelist.net/anime/227/FLCL
> Never seen it.
> 
> 
> Is it good?

Click to collapse



By not watching FLCL you have lost your otaku cred ....

Did you watch FLCL and get a vespa ?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 22, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Galaxy S2 Gt-i9100
> And i still have it only.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Sony Xperia tipo, I use it as mp3 player now, haha 

What is your favorite drink?

---------- Post added at 10:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 AM ----------

@USBhost You have to watch Death Note! It's the best anime ever!


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 22, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Sony Xperia tipo, I use it as mp3 player now, haha
> 
> What is your favorite drink?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Favourite drink, dates (it's basically a drink made with dates)

Favourite laptop?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 22, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Favourite drink, dates (it's basically a drink made with dates)
> 
> Favourite laptop?

Click to collapse



Sony is my favorite brand, so Sony Vaio 

Do you like to play air hockey?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 22, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Sony is my favorite brand, so Sony Vaio
> 
> Do you like to play air hockey?

Click to collapse



Yes

Favourite TV show?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 22, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Yes
> 
> Favourite TV show?

Click to collapse



The Amazing Race

Do you wear rings? If so, on which finger(s)?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 22, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> The Amazing Race
> 
> Do you wear rings? If so, on which finger(s)?

Click to collapse



Nope

Favourite ROM?


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 22, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Favourite drink, dates (it's basically a drink made with dates)

Click to collapse



Yeah, we make such drink in Ramadan, i love it too ❤


RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Yes
> 
> Favourite TV show?

Click to collapse



I never had the chance to follow a show from A to Z, but i liked "Vikings" and "Top Gear UK"

Same?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 22, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Nope
> 
> Favourite ROM?

Click to collapse



ROM?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 22, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Yeah, we make such drink in Ramadan, i love it too ❤
> 
> I never had the chance to follow a show from A to Z, but i liked "Vikings" and "Top Gear UK"
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Ah yes, Ramadan drinks 

I do quite like top gear UK, modern family, Rick and Morty, Sherlock Holmes, futurama, family guy, Simpsons, south park and some more 

ROM is os

Favourite ROM?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 22, 2017)

Bloody hell, those are some great shows.


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 22, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Ah yes, Ramadan drinks
> 
> I do quite like top gear UK, modern family, Rick and Morty, Sherlock Holmes, futurama, family guy, Simpsons, south park and some more
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Android, daah  

Have you ever had a diary?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 22, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Android, daah
> 
> Have you ever had a diary?

Click to collapse



Yes, if code documentation counts 

What do friends need to know about you that's considered "that's what friends are supposed to know"?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 22, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Yes, if code documentation counts
> 
> What do friends need to know about you that's considered "that's what friends are supposed to know"?

Click to collapse



Hm...good question  They are supposed to know what I like and dislike, such as food, type of guys and stuff. 

If you went on a trip around the world, who would you take with you?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 22, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Hm...good question  They are supposed to know what I like and dislike, such as food, type of guys and stuff.
> 
> If you went on a trip around the world, who would you take with you?

Click to collapse



Probably my crush haha

Same


----------



## USBhost (Jun 22, 2017)

karandpr said:


> By not watching FLCL you have lost your otaku cred ....
> 
> Did you watch FLCL and get a vespa ?

Click to collapse



Now now let's not get ahead of ourselves...
The reason why is because you never mentioned it.
But now you did! :good:


wanderer1479 said:


> @USBhost You have to watch Death Note! It's the best anime ever!

Click to collapse



Seen it!


RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Probably my crush haha
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



My Computer!

Same


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 22, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Now now let's not get ahead of ourselves...
> The reason why is because you never mentioned it.
> But now you did! :good:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same
Same?


----------



## krasCGQ (Jun 22, 2017)

With everything I can bring with me.

Same. ?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Jun 22, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Now now let's not get ahead of ourselves...
> The reason why is because you never mentioned it.
> But now you did! :good:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











FLCL is teh anime .... One of the all time tops...



RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Same
> Same?

Click to collapse



I think it will be my phone and a charger ... haha

Same


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 22, 2017)

karandpr said:


> FLCL is teh anime .... One of the all time tops...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



FOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDEHH

Same?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 23, 2017)

karandpr said:


> FLCL is teh anime .... One of the all time tops...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I asked WHO would you take with you  a person, not computer and phone! XD

I would take my boyfriend with me


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 23, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I asked WHO would you take with you  a person, not computer and phone! XD
> 
> I would take my boyfriend with me

Click to collapse



I would take my cat ?, he's the best companion (-3

How much money would you ever pay for a hand watch?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 23, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Yeah, my crush has started texting me.

Click to collapse



What's her hobbies?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 23, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> I would take my cat , he's the best companion (-3
> 
> How much money would you ever pay for a hand watch?

Click to collapse



I really love watches, so...200 euros

What about you? (This is the first time that I'm asking the same question, I think )


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 23, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I really love watches, so...200 euros
> 
> What about you? (This is the first time that I'm asking the same question, I think )

Click to collapse



Whow, 200 euros!, that would be a fancy one, for me a good watch for 100 to 150 dollars would be fine, but assuming you're living in my country, 300 pounds would be good :v

Do you think the OnePlus 5 design is really taken from apple? Or it's just a coincidence?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 23, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Whow, 200 euros!, that would be a fancy one, for me a good watch for 100 to 150 dollars would be fine, but assuming you're living in my country, 300 pounds would be good :v
> 
> Do you think the OnePlus 5 design is really taken from apple? Or it's just a coincidence?

Click to collapse



I don't think it is, it reminds of samsung to me.

Would you like to buy OnePlus 5? How much does it cost?


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 23, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't think it is, it reminds of samsung to me.
> 
> Would you like to buy OnePlus 5? How much does it cost?

Click to collapse



Not a priority to me, it has some missing features, and some stuff doesn't make sense, i would buy the Galaxy S7 in a lower price, the OP 5 costs around $470 dollars i guess.


What would be your next question?
(I'm out of ideas..lol)


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 23, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Not a priority to me, it has some missing features, and some stuff doesn't make sense, i would buy the Galaxy S7 in a lower price, the OP 5 costs around $470 dollars i guess.
> 
> 
> What would be your next question?
> (I'm out of ideas..lol)

Click to collapse




I don't know, same?



Beep-Bop said:


> What's her hobbies?

Click to collapse



Hehe not gonna spoil it, check pm tho


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 23, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Hehe not gonna spoil it, check pm tho

Click to collapse



Yours hobbies?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 23, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Yours hobbies?

Click to collapse



Aviation, coding, computer hardware, android development (apps and ROMs) hacking


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 23, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Aviation, coding, computer hardware, android development (apps and ROMs) hacking

Click to collapse



Lucy; enjoy ya time with her.


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 23, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Lucy; enjoy ya time with her.

Click to collapse



With who? Those are my hobbies btw. If I ever find someone who also has all of those hobbies, I'd be on my knees (asking for marriage you dirty bastard )

Fans or A/C?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 23, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> With who? Those are my hobbies btw. If I ever find someone who also has all of those hobbies, I'd be on my knees (asking for marriage you dirty bastard )

Click to collapse



with your crush, of course and hehe


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 23, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> with your crush, of course and hehe

Click to collapse



Ohhh, yeah that's not going to work haha (I am way to shy, anti social + anxiety hits me like a train) but we can always dream


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 23, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Ohhh, yeah that's not going to work haha (I am way to shy, anti social + anxiety hits me like a train) but we can always dream

Click to collapse



Practice, a lot of It and you will be alright.


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 23, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Practice, a lot of It and you will be alright.

Click to collapse



It's not going to happen (I've school and I want to have as high grades as possible, even though they're already really good), cheese way out of mah league hehe

Did you ?+Ch the pun?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jun 23, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> It's not going to happen (I've school and I want to have as high grades as possible, even though they're already really good), cheese way out of mah league hehe
> 
> Did you ?+Ch the pun?

Click to collapse



No, will you use android architecture components in your app?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 23, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> No, will you use android architecture components in your app?

Click to collapse



Yes

Craziest thing you've done as a kid?


----------



## Will.Unlock (Jun 24, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> Yes
> 
> Craziest thing you've done as a kid?

Click to collapse



Eat small rocks

Craziest food eaten


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 24, 2017)

Will.Unlock said:


> Eat small rocks
> 
> Craziest food eaten

Click to collapse



A sheep's testicles
And to be honest, it actually tasted quite good, better than I thought it would taste, I thought it would taste like jizz.

Same?


----------



## USBhost (Jun 24, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> A sheep's testicles
> And to be honest, it actually tasted quite good, better than I thought it would taste, I thought it would taste like jizz.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



<As a vegetarian> ... ...


Dog food I was a kid then lol

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 25, 2017)

USBhost said:


> <As a vegetarian> ... ...
> 
> 
> Dog food I was a kid then lol
> ...

Click to collapse



A small fish that still lived ... bah.

Ever been to the Grand Canyon in Arizona?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 25, 2017)

Finally, you. 

How have you been?


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 25, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Finally, you.
> How have you been?

Click to collapse



Very good.

And you?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 25, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Very good.
> And you?

Click to collapse



Just been missing you.


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 26, 2017)

Beep-Bop said:


> Yours hobbies?

Click to collapse



Making bracelets

Have you watched Prison Break? What do you think about it?

---------- Post added at 08:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 AM ----------




ramiabouzahra said:


> Ohhh, yeah that's not going to work haha (I am way to shy, anti social + anxiety hits me like a train) but we can always dream

Click to collapse



If you want something in life, reach out and grab it! ;D Fight for your girl  It's better to try and fail, than fail to try and wonder what could have happened.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 26, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Making bracelets
> 
> Have you watched Prison Break? What do you think about it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah no it ain't happening (I have to focus on school)

Yes I've watched prison break. I like it. 

What do you watch on YouTube?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 26, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Making bracelets
> 
> If you want something in life, reach out and grab it! ;D Fight for your girl  It's better to try and fail, than fail to try and wonder what could have happened.  I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!

Click to collapse



Man, you are nice. 

"bracelets".. I want to believe it 

 Pictures? 



ramiabouzahra said:


> What do you watch on YouTube?

Click to collapse



http://yt.vu/TgHtp16pXfg


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 26, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> Yeah no it ain't happening (I have to focus on school)
> 
> Yes I've watched prison break. I like it.
> 
> What do you watch on YouTube?

Click to collapse



What the hell? So what if you have to focus on school? You can go to school and have a girlfriend. If she's going to school too, she'll understand if you don't have a lot of time. 


I watch music videos, videos about weight loss stories, exercises and stuff...

---------- Post added at 12:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:04 PM ----------




Beep-Bop said:


> Man, you are nice.
> 
> "bracelets".. I want to believe
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you mean?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 26, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> What the hell? So what if you have to focus on school? You can go to school and have a girlfriend. If she's going to school too, she'll understand if you don't have a lot of time.
> 
> 
> I watch music videos, videos about weight loss stories, exercises and stuff...

Click to collapse



That's what the government wants you to think, nah jk. But we go to the same class so if it messes up group projects etc are going to be awkward and I don't want to take that chance. 

What's your favorite season and why?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 26, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> That's what the government wants you to think, nah jk. But we go to the same class so if it messes up group projects etc are going to be awkward and I don't want to take that chance.
> 
> What's your favorite season and why?

Click to collapse



And what if it turns out to be good? 

Summer is my favorite season, because days are long, it's warm and there is that beautiful atmosphere in the air. )

Are you going somewhere on vacation soon?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jun 26, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> What do you mean?

Click to collapse



 Forget about it


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 26, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> And what if it turns out to be good?
> 
> Summer is my favorite season, because days are long, it's warm and there is that beautiful atmosphere in the air. )
> 
> Are you going somewhere on vacation soon?

Click to collapse



Just trust me, it won't be. 

Yup, I'm already there 

Favourite animal?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 26, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> Just trust me, it won't be.
> 
> Yup, I'm already there
> 
> Favourite animal?

Click to collapse



Where are you? 

Favorite animal.....hm.....maybe horse? No! Seagull! ) Not any bird, seagull.


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 26, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Where are you?
> 
> Favorite animal.....hm.....maybe horse? No! Seagull! ) Not any bird, seagull.

Click to collapse



Lebanon

Same?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 26, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> Lebanon
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Serbia

What quells thirst better to you, coke or water?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 26, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Serbia
> 
> What quells thirst better to you, coke or water?

Click to collapse



Water

What's better, sleeping in a cool room or hot one?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 26, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> Water
> 
> What's better, sleeping in a cool room or hot one?

Click to collapse



I can't sleep in a hot room, so cold one. 

Favorite snack?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 26, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I can't sleep in a hot room, so cold one.
> 
> Favorite snack?

Click to collapse



Dried apricots

Same?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jun 26, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> Dried apricots
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Whole wheat ookies  

Would you rather work in the morning or evening?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 26, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Whole wheat ookies
> 
> Would you rather work in the morning or evening?

Click to collapse



Evening

Same


----------



## Swissfyre (Jun 26, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> Evening
> Same

Click to collapse



In the morning. 
Choose one. OnePlus 5 or Galaxy S8/S8+


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 26, 2017)

Swissfyre said:


> In the morning.
> Choose one. OnePlus 5 or Galaxy S8/S8+

Click to collapse



 Oneplus 5

Same?


----------



## MigoMujahid (Jun 27, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> Oneplus 5
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Galaxy S8/S8+

Same?


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 27, 2017)

MigoMujahid said:


> Galaxy S8/S8+
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



OnePlus 5

Best time of the day and why?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 27, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> OnePlus 5
> 
> Best time of the day and why?

Click to collapse



4 pm cos it's relaxing at that time

same


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 27, 2017)

karandpr said:


> 4 pm cos it's relaxing at that time
> 
> same

Click to collapse



7pm because of the calm sunsets

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 28, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> 7pm because of the calm sunsets
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



The evening in general coz its after work.

Best day of the week and why?


----------



## USBhost (Jun 28, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> The evening in general coz its after work.
> 
> Best day of the week and why?

Click to collapse



Hmm tough one... I'll go with Saturday.

Same


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 28, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Hmm tough one... I'll go with Saturday.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Friday

Same


----------



## karandpr (Jun 28, 2017)

Wednesday

Same


----------



## knuxfanwin8 (Jun 28, 2017)

Friday
Developement alone or with others?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 28, 2017)

knuxfanwin8 said:


> Friday
> Developement alone or with others?

Click to collapse



Alone

Same


----------



## Will.Unlock (Jun 28, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Hmm tough one... I'll go with Saturday.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Friday, Can;t wait to get off work!!

Craziest thing you ever did?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jul 4, 2017)

Will.Unlock said:


> Friday, Can;t wait to get off work!!
> 
> Craziest thing you ever did?

Click to collapse



Multiple things hehe, I'm going to go with stole a cat...

Same?


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 5, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> Multiple things hehe, I'm going to go with stole a cat...
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Went backstage on a concert although it was prohibited, of course.

Did you celebrate the 4th of July and what did you do?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 5, 2017)

Nothing really tbh.... Not reason to do it ,in my part of the world ...

Same ?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jul 5, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Nothing really tbh.... Not reason to do it ,in my part of the world ...
> 
> Same ?

Click to collapse



Nope, spent the whole day coding though so that's nice. 

Dream job?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 5, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> Nope, spent the whole day coding though so that's nice.
> 
> Dream job?

Click to collapse



Mattress tester

Same

Sent from my G3116 using Tapatalk


----------



## maintainyourride (Jul 5, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Mattress tester
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my G3116 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nat Geo/Redbull Photographer

What's your favorite Apple Device?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 5, 2017)

maintainyourride said:


> Nat Geo/Redbull Photographer
> 
> What's your favorite Apple Device?

Click to collapse



iMac  Pro

Same


----------



## maintainyourride (Jul 5, 2017)

karandpr said:


> iMac  Pro
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Macbook Pro

Favorite set of headphones


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 6, 2017)

maintainyourride said:


> Macbook Pro
> 
> Favorite set of headphones

Click to collapse



Earplugs by Sennheiser.

Same?


----------



## knuxfanwin8 (Jul 7, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Earplugs by Sennheiser.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



JBL E45BT

Same?


----------



## Dgleich (Jul 7, 2017)

knuxfanwin8 said:


> JBL E45BT
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Bose q25

Best watch?


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 8, 2017)

Dgleich said:


> Bose q25
> 
> Best watch?

Click to collapse



I don't wear any.

E-watch or regular watch?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jul 8, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I don't wear any.
> 
> E-watch or regular watch?

Click to collapse



E-watch

Favorite android device vendor?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 8, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> E-watch
> 
> Favorite android device vendor?

Click to collapse



Sony

Same


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jul 8, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Sony
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Sony

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 9, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> Sony
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



LG.

Same


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jul 9, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> LG.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Sony 

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 10, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> Sony
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



You already answered this question 2 posts before 

I'll put a new one: One exciting thing that you did last weekend?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 10, 2017)

Nothing ,.. I was just sleeping on weekend

Same


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jul 10, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Nothing ,.. I was just sleeping on weekend
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Ate lots of pizza

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jul 10, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> Ate lots of pizza
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Exciting thing...I talked to my crush till 4am XD

What do you do when you are dizzy?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jul 10, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Exciting thing...I talked to my crush till 4am XD
> 
> What do you do when you are dizzy?

Click to collapse



Spin around because what's the worst that could happen hahahaha

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jul 10, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> Spin around because what's the worst that could happen hahahaha
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Hahahaha, I'll try that and I will try not to fall XDD

I'm dizzy right now, and I want to lay down

Mug or glass?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jul 10, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Hahahaha, I'll try that and I will try not to fall XDD
> 
> I'm dizzy right now, and I want to lay down
> 
> Mug or glass?

Click to collapse



Glass

KFC nuggets or macdons nuggs?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jul 10, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> Glass
> 
> KFC nuggets or macdons nuggs?

Click to collapse



I have never eaten KFC nuggets, so McDonald's', haha 

Have you ever eaten strawberries and chocolate?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jul 10, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I have never eaten KFC nuggets, so MacDonald's', haha
> 
> Have you ever eaten strawberries and chocolate?

Click to collapse



YES IT'S AWSM!!!!

Have you ever eaten strawberries and white chocolate?


----------



## knuxfanwin8 (Jul 10, 2017)

Well, I don't like strawberries so nope

Stock based ROM or Lineage/Resurrection/CyanogenMod/other based ROM?


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 11, 2017)

knuxfanwin8 said:


> Well, I don't like strawberries so nope
> 
> Stock based ROM or Lineage/Resurrection/CyanogenMod/other based ROM?

Click to collapse



Stock.

Fav kind of meat?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jul 11, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Stock.
> 
> Fav kind of meat?

Click to collapse



Chicken

Can you stand big heat?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jul 11, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Chicken
> 
> Can you stand big heat?

Click to collapse



Of course!

What's your favorite game? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 12, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> Of course!
> 
> What's your favorite game?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Half Life series.

Same?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 12, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Half Life series.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Grim Fandango 

Did you hear about the game ?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jul 12, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Grim Fandango
> 
> Did you hear about the game ?

Click to collapse



Nope I read about it 

Lucky number?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jul 12, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> Nope I read about it [emoji14]
> 
> Lucky number?

Click to collapse



55, how can number be lucky? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jul 12, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> 55, how can number be lucky?

Click to collapse



I have the same number! 
It's somewhat a metaphorical thing

What part of a chicken do you prefer to eat?


----------



## krasCGQ (Jul 12, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> What part of a chicken do you prefer to eat?

Click to collapse



It's breast!

Same?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jul 12, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> It's breast!
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Prolly not only the chicken in which you'd prefer that part ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

Legs/drumsticks

Same?


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 13, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> Prolly not only the chicken in which you'd prefer that part ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> 
> Legs/drumsticks
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Breast.

Fav. color?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jul 13, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Breast.
> 
> Fav. color?

Click to collapse



Black

Same


----------



## 24kWolf (Jul 13, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> Black
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Blue

Fav smartphone?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jul 13, 2017)

24kWolf said:


> Blue
> 
> Fav smartphone?

Click to collapse



One plus 3t

Same


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jul 13, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> One plus 3t
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Toss up between my OP3T and Nexus 6

Furthest you've traveled in a car? 

Sent from my OnePlus 3T


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jul 13, 2017)

ShapesBlue said:


> Toss up between my OP3T and Nexus 6
> 
> Furthest you've traveled in a car?

Click to collapse



Probably my city to the capital which took around 5 hours

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 14, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> Probably my city to the capital which took around 5 hours
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



2500 km through Eastern Europe, it took me 2 days.

Same?


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 14, 2017)

Not worth mentioning.

Where's my Hamberger !!


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 14, 2017)

TravisBean said:


> Not worth mentioning.
> 
> Where's my Hamberger !!

Click to collapse



In the Diner.

What burger do you like most?


----------



## Will.Unlock (Jul 14, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Mattress tester
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my G3116 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Traveller of the world

Best place to visit?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Jul 15, 2017)

Maldives


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 15, 2017)

Will.Unlock said:


> Traveller of the world
> 
> Best place to visit?

Click to collapse



Seychelles.

Same?


----------



## SimonTS (Jul 16, 2017)

Lanzarote. 

Who's your favourite actress?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jul 18, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> 2500 km through Eastern Europe, it took me 2 days.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



17 hours to Turkey in a car without air condition!  

When's your birthday?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jul 18, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> 17 hours to Turkey in a car without air condition!
> 
> When's your birthday?

Click to collapse



28th April

Same?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jul 18, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> 28th April
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Are you kidding me? We have birthdays on the same day! ;D

Favorite type of games?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jul 18, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Are you kidding me? We have birthdays on the same day! ;D
> 
> Favorite type of games?

Click to collapse



Simulation

Same


----------



## karandpr (Jul 18, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> Simulation
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



RTS 

same


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 19, 2017)

karandpr said:


> RTS
> 
> same

Click to collapse



FPS

Any plans for the summer holiday?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jul 20, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> FPS
> 
> Any plans for the summer holiday?

Click to collapse



Plenty of plans. I should go to three destinations actually, one of them is seaside, but it looks like that one won't happen. 
My holiday starts on Saturday, but I don't have a feeling that it will. This year has gone so fast man...

Same question


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 20, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Plenty of plans. I should go to three destinations actually, one of them is seaside, but it looks like that one won't happen.
> My holiday starts on Saturday, but I don't have a feeling that it will. This year has gone so fast man...
> 
> Same question

Click to collapse



I'm going to travel to Hurghada/Egypt in September.

Seaside or mountains?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jul 21, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I'm going to travel to Hurghada/Egypt in September.
> 
> Seaside or mountains?

Click to collapse



This is a hard one....Seaside it is

Are you happy? 

P.S. Goodbye to all of you friends. I'm going on vacation for 2 weeks, so "see" you when I get back.


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 21, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> This is a hard one....Seaside it is
> 
> Are you happy?
> 
> P.S. Goodbye to all of you friends. I'm going on vacation for 2 weeks, so "see" you when I get back.

Click to collapse



Yes, and have a good and nice holiday!  

Do you have a child?


----------



## MrDerp12 (Jul 23, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, and have a good and nice holiday!
> 
> Do you have a child?

Click to collapse



No, are you in any sort of school right now?


----------



## USBhost (Jul 23, 2017)

MrDerp12 said:


> No, are you in any sort of school right now?

Click to collapse



None ATM. (Summer break)

Hmm?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 24, 2017)

USBhost said:


> None ATM. (Summer break)
> 
> Hmm?

Click to collapse









Are you watching Fate Apocrypa ?


----------



## USBhost (Jul 24, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Are you watching Fate Apocrypa ?

Click to collapse



Yes!

Are you watching classroom of the elite?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 24, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Yes!
> 
> Are you watching classroom of the elite?

Click to collapse



No

Are you watching senpai Maid sama ?


----------



## USBhost (Jul 24, 2017)

karandpr said:


> No
> 
> Are you watching senpai Maid sama ?

Click to collapse



Maid-Sama!**

Already finished it! It was hilarious
But when the other guy came he kind of ruined the fun.

Same?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 24, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Maid-Sama!**
> 
> Already finished it! It was hilarious
> But when the other guy came he kind of ruined the fun.
> ...

Click to collapse



I was just making random anime names 

Do you read manga ?


----------



## USBhost (Jul 24, 2017)

karandpr said:


> I was just making random anime names
> 
> Do you read manga ?

Click to collapse



"< /dev/random | grep random_anime"

No I don't. Sadly reading is not enjoyable for me
When I read I keep losing my place.

Anime is better!

Do you like reading?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 24, 2017)

USBhost said:


> "< /dev/random | grep random_anime"
> 
> No I don't. Sadly reading is not enjoyable for me
> When I read I keep losing my place.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes ... Like reading lot of random stuff. Plus One Piece and HxH have better mangas...

Thoughts about android O ?


----------



## USBhost (Jul 24, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Yes ... Like reading lot of random stuff. Plus One Piece and HxH have better mangas...
> 
> Thoughts about android O ?

Click to collapse



I am not a part of the beta program!!!!!!


Gerr/same?


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 25, 2017)

USBhost said:


> I am not a part of the beta program!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Gerr/same?

Click to collapse



Same here, just wait for it's public release.

Is your phone rooted?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 25, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Same here, just wait for it's public release.
> 
> Is your phone rooted?

Click to collapse



Hmmm.... Except from my Xperia XA1 , everything is rooted. 

Which ROM should I use next ?


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 25, 2017)

hornyherbert said:


> Terrorists with AK47!
> 
> How often did you send Obama to the Oval Office today?

Click to collapse



None, he isn't the President any more.

Why would Obama be in the Oval Office today?

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Droidriven (Jul 25, 2017)

hornyherbert said:


> I am sure everybody sends obama to the oval office from time to time.
> 
> 
> Do you like Men/Women who are Hairy like an Alaska Kodiak Bear?

Click to collapse



Only the President, Cabinet members and White house Staff go in the Oval Office. Occasionally, other people are summoned to the Office for various reasons but I doubt Obama is one of them.

You mean Alaskan brown bear(grizzly) from Kodiak Island?

No, no hairy women for me.

Do you like hairless women(as in entirely hairless all over, not just bald)?

I DO NOT PROVIDE HELP IN PM, KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Jul 25, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Only the President, Cabinet members and White house Staff go in the Oval Office. Occasionally, other people are summoned to the Office for various reasons but I doubt Obama is one of them.
> 
> You mean Alaskan brown bear(grizzly) from Kodiak Island?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't like hairless women. How do you get motivated?


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 26, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> I don't like hairless women. How do you get motivated?

Click to collapse



I'm trying to think of something nice that I'll do after work, this motivates me.

Same?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 26, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> I don't like hairless women. How do you get motivated?

Click to collapse



Depends on what you want to do .... You can't be motivated without a purpose ...

Too much zen ?


----------



## USBhost (Jul 26, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Depends on what you want to do .... You can't be motivated without a purpose ...
> 
> Too much zen ?

Click to collapse



Maybe.

I'm I a neet?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 26, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Maybe.
> 
> I'm I a neet?

Click to collapse



Ummm..... Not in Education, Employment, or Training ... That's like playing video games full day long and being just lazy >_> <_< .. Not sure ...

Did you just binge watch "Eden of the east " and unleashed the NEET within ? (Even though most peeps were employed or working  in a sense..)


----------



## USBhost (Jul 26, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Ummm..... Not in Education, Employment, or Training ... That's like playing video games full day long and being just lazy >_> <_< .. Not sure ...
> 
> Did you just binge watch "Eden of the east " and unleashed the NEET within ? (Even though most peeps were employed or working  in a sense..)

Click to collapse



Haha that Anime! I loved it !!
Who knows maybe I was one of them Hackers.

But no, I binged watched it last year.

How did you like it?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 26, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Haha that Anime! I loved it !!
> Who knows maybe I was one of them Hackers.
> 
> But no, I binged watched it last year.
> ...

Click to collapse



It's probably one the more interesting animes... The dude predicted Augmented Reality to the T. Lot of Machine Learning and AI concepts here and there. Also the actually have an impact analysis on how AR-ML might actually rule the inforamatica in future . Also the nude NEETs in trailer were hilarious ..

Same ?


----------



## lzgmc (Jul 27, 2017)

karandpr said:


> It's probably one the more interesting animes... The dude predicted Augmented Reality to the T. Lot of Machine Learning and AI concepts here and there. Also the actually have an impact analysis on how AR-ML might actually rule the inforamatica in future . Also the nude NEETs in trailer were hilarious ..
> 
> Same ?

Click to collapse



We're all the same...................................................when it comes to modding Android.

Why is XDA orange?


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 27, 2017)

lazyguyMC said:


> We're all the same...................................................when it comes to modding Android.
> 
> Why is XDA orange?

Click to collapse



Good question, I don't know.

What color would you prefer?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 28, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Good question, I don't know.
> 
> What color would you prefer?

Click to collapse



Green

Same ?


----------



## krasCGQ (Jul 28, 2017)

Red

Same

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Jul 28, 2017)

Blue 

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 28, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Blue
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Same.

Fav. number?


----------



## Sachin (Jul 28, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Same.
> 
> Fav. number?

Click to collapse



07 

Saymmm? (same)


----------



## kamnxt (Jul 29, 2017)

sachin n said:


> 07
> 
> Saymmm? (same)

Click to collapse



Any number that starts with 1 (in binary)

Fave OS?


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 30, 2017)

kamnxt said:


> Any number that starts with 1 (in binary)
> 
> Fave OS?

Click to collapse



Win7.

Same?


----------



## Saber (Jul 30, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Win7.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Win 7

Same


----------



## krasCGQ (Jul 30, 2017)

Arch-based

Same

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Jul 30, 2017)

Toss between Linux Mint 9 and Windows 7

Same


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 30, 2017)

Qubes OS or Subgraph OS. 

same


----------



## hornyherbert (Jul 30, 2017)

Stick to Windows.

Am i pervert when i imagine naked grannys all the time?


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 30, 2017)

hornyherbert said:


> Stick to Windows.
> 
> Am i pervert when i imagine naked grannys all the time?

Click to collapse



Yes. 

Favorite clothes?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Xdalex01 (Jul 30, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes.
> 
> Favorite clothes?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Casual...maybe a T-shirt + jeans XD

Best tech deal ever made?


----------



## GreekDragon (Jul 30, 2017)

Xdalex01 said:


> Casual...maybe a T-shirt + jeans XD
> 
> Best tech deal ever made?

Click to collapse



When Verizon bought Yahoo.

Will Greece ever pay the debt?


----------



## krasCGQ (Jul 31, 2017)

I don't think so.

What do you prefer if you only able to buy a mid-range phone?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 31, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> What do you prefer if you only able to buy a mid-range phone?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Huawei is told to be good for it's low prices.

What country do you want to visit some time?


----------



## karandpr (Jul 31, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> What do you prefer if you only able to buy a mid-range phone?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I do prefer Sony. Having used Top range to bottom range of Sony phones, their OS is very consistent across versions and across devices.  

Same.


----------



## cascabel (Jul 31, 2017)

karandpr said:


> I do prefer Sony. Having used Top range to bottom range of Sony phones, their OS is very consistent across versions and across devices.
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



I love sony. But if it were mid-range I'd prolly go for a xiaomi. 

Same.


----------



## lzgmc (Aug 3, 2017)

Win 10 Insider

Who misses CyanogenMod? (I do. CM was the perfect balance of stability and customization.)

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 3, 2017)

lazyguyMC said:


> Win 10 Insider
> 
> Who misses CyanogenMod? (I do. CM was the perfect balance of stability and customization.)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Me not, never used.

Same?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 3, 2017)

CM was too bland for my tastes ...Same thing with AOSP ....

Do you like bit more features in your ROM ?


----------



## krasCGQ (Aug 3, 2017)

Nah,
I prefer as minimum as possible while maintaining most of what people usually need.

Same.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## lzgmc (Aug 4, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Nah,
> I prefer as minimum as possible while maintaining most of what people usually need.
> 
> Same.
> ...

Click to collapse



CM customization minimum


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 4, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Nah,
> I prefer as minimum as possible while maintaining most of what people usually need.
> 
> Same.
> ...

Click to collapse



I like it flat and simple, not overloaded.

Which browser do you use on your mobile?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 4, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I like it flat and simple, not overloaded.
> 
> Which browser do you use on your mobile?

Click to collapse



I change a lot .... currently using Firefox Focus 

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 4, 2017)

karandpr said:


> I change a lot .... currently using Firefox Focus
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Chrome Beta - fast and light.

Same?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 4, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Chrome Beta - fast and light.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



I will just list all the browsers in my Phone currently , Chrome -Stable,Canary, Beta, Dev, Firefox Focus, Adblock Browser, Ghostery ,Opera ...

Favorite custom kernel feature ?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 4, 2017)

karandpr said:


> I will just list all the browsers in my Phone currently , Chrome -Stable,Canary, Beta, Dev, Firefox Focus, Adblock Browser, Ghostery ,Opera ...
> 
> Favorite custom kernel feature ?

Click to collapse



Battery savings.

Aim for performance or battery saving when rooting and tweaking?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 5, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Battery savings.
> 
> Aim for performance or battery saving when rooting and tweaking?

Click to collapse



A balance .... tweak battery till there is a noticeable drop in performance .. Phones should be usable too.... But an extra hour in battery doesnt hurt either

Same ?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 5, 2017)

karandpr said:


> A balance .... tweak battery till there is a noticeable drop in performance .. Phones should be usable too.... But an extra hour in battery doesnt hurt either
> 
> Same ?

Click to collapse



Battery life. 

You're going out tonight?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## wanderer1479 (Aug 7, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Battery life.
> 
> You're going out tonight?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



No

Would you prefer to work as freelancer or in a company?


----------



## cascabel (Aug 7, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> No
> 
> Would you prefer to work as freelancer or in a company?

Click to collapse



Company. I'd really rather have my own business, but security is impt to me. 

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Aug 7, 2017)

cascabel said:


> Company. I'd really rather have my own business, but security is impt to me.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I agree, but when you work as freelancer, you have the ability to work from any location, so that means that you can travel the world and enjoy life. 
But then again, if you go by yourself, you will be lonely, so I would like to travel with someone, work as freelancer, and have fun. 

As for the company, good thing about that is that you have colleagues who can become your friends, and it can be interesting at work, but that kind of work turns into routine very fast, and I hate routine. 

So, I don't know... Both have pros and cons, but I guess freelance job is for me. 

What is your dream? What is your goal in life?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 7, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I agree, but when you work as freelancer, you have the ability to work from any location, so that means that you can travel the world and enjoy life.
> But then again, if you go by yourself, you will be lonely, so I would like to travel with someone, work as freelancer, and have fun.
> 
> As for the company, good thing about that is that you have colleagues who can become your friends, and it can be interesting at work, but that kind of work turns into routine very fast, and I hate routine.
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome back 

Happiness!

How was your vacation, all good?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## wanderer1479 (Aug 8, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Welcome back
> 
> Happiness!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you!  

Vacation was amazing, I had so much fun, and it lasted long. Two weeks felt like a month... :angel: 

If your job was to work on a computer, would you like to work in bright or dark room?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 8, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Vacation was amazing, I had so much fun, and it lasted long. Two weeks felt like a month... :angel:
> 
> If your job was to work on a computer, would you like to work in bright or dark room?

Click to collapse



I work on a computer and I'm in a bright room, fortunately.

What about you?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Aug 8, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I work on a computer and I'm in a bright room, fortunately.
> 
> What about you?

Click to collapse



I prefer bright rooms too, it should be dark only when I'm watching movies. 

What did you eat for breakfast?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 8, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I prefer bright rooms too, it should be dark only when I'm watching movies.
> 
> What did you eat for breakfast?

Click to collapse



2 toasts.

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Aug 9, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> 2 toasts.
> 
> What did you have for lunch?

Click to collapse



Two oatmeal crackers and some raspberries XD (I didn't eat, because I was in a hurry ) 

Do you like to travel?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 9, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Two oatmeal crackers and some raspberries XD (I didn't eat, because I was in a hurry )
> 
> Do you like to travel?

Click to collapse



Yes, a lot. 

You too?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## wanderer1479 (Aug 10, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, a lot.
> 
> You too?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I Love travelling! My dream is to go on a trip around the world.  

Is it hot where you are right now?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 11, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I Love travelling! My dream is to go on a trip around the world.
> 
> Is it hot where you are right now?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, not really .... its around 20 degrees at the moment.

What do you like more - summer or winter and why?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Aug 11, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Unfortunately, not really .... its around 20 degrees at the moment.
> 
> What do you like more - summer or winter and why?

Click to collapse



Summer, because it's warm, days are long and everyone is happy!  
I like when I can wear light clothes and spend most of my time outside, summer is just amazing! 

Have you ever used an app that locks your apps, haha?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 11, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Summer, because it's warm, days are long and everyone is happy!
> I like when I can wear light clothes and spend most of my time outside, summer is just amazing!
> 
> Have you ever used an app that locks your apps, haha?

Click to collapse



Nope.

Wher're you from?


----------



## MrDerp12 (Aug 12, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> 2 toasts.
> 
> What did you have for lunch?

Click to collapse



A stick of cheese what was the first thing you thought about today


----------



## wanderer1479 (Aug 14, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope.
> 
> Wher're you from?

Click to collapse




I'm from Serbia.

Same

---------- Post added at 08:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 AM ----------




MrDerp12 said:


> A stick of cheese what was the first thing you thought about today

Click to collapse




First thing I thought about today... Did my phone lose a lot of battery during the night. 

Is it possible to change non-removable battery in a phone? Mine has become very weak lately, and although I'm going to buy new phone soon, I don't want this one to become unusable. :/


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 14, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I'm from Serbia.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Greece and Germany, kinda both.

Novi Sad, Nic or Beograd?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Aug 15, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Greece and Germany, kinda both.
> 
> Novi Sad, Nic or Beograd?

Click to collapse



Nis, haha  

Have you ever been to Serbia?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 15, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Nis, haha
> 
> Have you ever been to Serbia?

Click to collapse



Yeah, many times on my way from Greece to Germany 

Have you ever been to Greece or Germany? Sure, I guess...

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## wanderer1479 (Aug 16, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, many times on my way from Greece to Germany
> 
> Have you ever been to Greece or Germany? Sure, I guess...
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I have been to Greece a lot of times, but I have never been to Germany.  I would like to go, of course. 

Do you think it's easy to lose weight?


----------



## karandpr (Aug 16, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I have been to Greece a lot of times, but I have never been to Germany.  I would like to go, of course.
> 
> Do you think it's easy to lose weight?

Click to collapse



Depends on the body type  . It's pretty easy for me to lose weight but very difficult to gain .... 

Same ?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 16, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Depends on the body type  . It's pretty easy for me to lose weight but very difficult to gain ....
> 
> Same ?

Click to collapse



The best way to lose weight is to cut your calorie intake, it helps to do regular physical activity like dancing or martial arts or something that requires discipline.

What's the best thing that happened to you today?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Aug 16, 2017)

husam666 said:


> The best way to lose weight is to cut your calorie intake, it helps to do regular physical activity like dancing or martial arts or something that requires discipline.
> 
> What's the best thing that happened to you today?

Click to collapse




I agree, counting calories is the best way to lose weight. 

The best thing that has happened to me today so far is the fact that I have lost half a kilogram! Yay! 

Would you like to live in a place where it's always around 25-30 degrees? :angel:


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Aug 16, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I agree, counting calories is the best way to lose weight.
> 
> The best thing that has happened to me today so far is the fact that I have lost half a kilogram! Yay!
> 
> Would you like to live in a place where it's always around 25-30 degrees? :angel:

Click to collapse



Yes!

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Aug 16, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> Yes!
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Of course!  

Did you ever feel as if someone is mad at you although they have not shown that, nor said anything about that in any way?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Aug 16, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Of course!
> 
> Did you ever feel as if someone is mad at you although they have not shown that, nor said anything about that in any way?

Click to collapse



Yep, all the time in fact hahaha

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Aug 16, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> Yep, all the time in fact hahaha
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Yes, right now. My friend is quiet and she doesn't talk to me when we are in a group. She talks more with other people, and that hurts me, because I don't know if I have done something wrong.  

Should I wear long or short dress for my (other) friend's wedding?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Aug 16, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Yes, right now. My friend is quiet and she doesn't talk to me when we are in a group. She talks more with other people, and that hurts me, because I don't know if I have done something wrong.
> 
> Should I wear long or short dress for my (other) friend's wedding?

Click to collapse



Long dress

What came first, the egg or the chicken?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Aug 16, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> Long dress
> 
> What came first, the egg or the chicken?

Click to collapse



Thanks, that was my choice too. ) 

Chicken!  XD 

Do you bite your nails?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Aug 16, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Thanks, that was my choice too. )
> 
> Chicken!  XD
> 
> Do you bite your nails?

Click to collapse



Yes

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 17, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> Yes
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



No!

At what time starts your working/school day?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Aug 17, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> No!
> 
> At what time starts your working/school day?

Click to collapse



At 8am

At what time do you go to bed?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 17, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> At 8am
> 
> At what time do you go to bed?

Click to collapse



Work nights, normally during the day

Do you do a lot of walking throughout the day? 

Sent from my OnePlus 3T


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 18, 2017)

ShapesBlue said:


> Work nights, normally during the day
> 
> Do you do a lot of walking throughout the day?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 3T

Click to collapse



Its 50/50 sitting and walking.

Same?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Aug 18, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Its 50/50 sitting and walking.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



I like to walk. Yesterday I took a walk for 3 hours and a half. I don't like when I'm sitting and doing nothing. 

Did you ever go on a trip by yourself?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Aug 18, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I like to walk. Yesterday I took a walk for 3 hours and a half. I don't like when I'm sitting and doing nothing.
> 
> Did you ever go on a trip by yourself?

Click to collapse



Trip no, a long drive yea here and there. I do enjoy time by myself 

Same 

Sent from my OnePlus 3T


----------



## wanderer1479 (Aug 18, 2017)

ShapesBlue said:


> Trip no, a long drive yea here and there. I do enjoy time by myself
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 3T

Click to collapse



I did. Recently actually, and it was very interesting!  I thought that I would be bored, but I had so much fun, and I even extended the trip by one more day. 

At what time of the year would you like to get married?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 18, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I did. Recently actually, and it was very interesting!  I thought that I would be bored, but I had so much fun, and I even extended the trip by one more day.
> 
> At what time of the year would you like to get married?

Click to collapse



26.

Pixel 2 or essential? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 18, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> 26.
> 
> Pixel 2 or essential?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Neither, nor.

Does any of you have kids?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Aug 21, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Neither, nor.
> 
> Does any of you have kids?

Click to collapse



No and I don't plan on having them in the next 10 years. 
@Vivek_Neel My question was at what time of the year would you like to get married (January, April, July....), not at what age. D

Do you like mornings?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Aug 21, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> No and I don't plan on having them in the next 10 years.
> 
> @Vivek_Neel My question was at what time of the year would you like to get married (January, April, July....), not at what age. D
> 
> Do you like mornings?

Click to collapse



Nah, I fricking love 'em!

Would you rather wake up early to do work and end early or wake up late and end late?


----------



## zedexdriver98 (Aug 21, 2017)

Zantiszar said:


> Easy because there awesome and make life much easier while giving you headaches
> 
> Why do trolls troll?
> 
> Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)

Click to collapse



Because they are cave dwelling creatures that have nothing better to do than offend others......

Why Charlie hate?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 22, 2017)

zedexdriver98 said:


> Because they are cave dwelling creatures that have nothing better to do than offend others......
> 
> Why Charlie hate?

Click to collapse



I don't know Charlie and I don't hate anyone.

What are your plans for today?


----------



## saket_oo (Aug 22, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I don't know Charlie and I don't hate anyone.
> 
> What are your plans for today?

Click to collapse





Get schwifty 

Q: Drogon or viscerion


----------



## wanderer1479 (Aug 22, 2017)

saket_oo said:


> Get schwifty
> 
> Q: Drogon or viscerion

Click to collapse



I don't watch GOT 
But let me say Viscerion, because it sounds cool. XD

What is this show about? Why is everyone obsessed with it?


----------



## zedexdriver98 (Aug 22, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't watch GOT
> But let me say Viscerion, because it sounds cool. XD
> 
> What is this show about? Why is everyone obsessed with it?

Click to collapse



It's a show full of wars, fighting, plotting, dragons, sex and death. And because it's bad ass!

If you could have one thing right now, what would it be?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 22, 2017)

zedexdriver98 said:


> It's a show full of wars, fighting, plotting, dragons, sex and death. And because it's bad ass!
> 
> If you could have one thing right now, what would it be?

Click to collapse



Asleep

What makes you unique?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 22, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Asleep
> 
> What makes you unique?

Click to collapse



My positive way of treating other people. 

Same?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## wanderer1479 (Aug 23, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> My positive way of treating other people.
> 
> Same?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Fact that I'm full of life and that I'm never tired, no matter how much I walk or do whatever. 

Did you ever make some kind of a surprise for someone's birthday?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 24, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Fact that I'm full of life and that I'm never tired, no matter how much I walk or do whatever.
> 
> Did you ever make some kind of a surprise for someone's birthday?

Click to collapse



Nope, just the usual gifts.

What was the most exciting surprise you ever got?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 24, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope, just the usual gifts.
> 
> What was the most exciting surprise you ever got?

Click to collapse



People on XDA bought me a phone when my old one died

What restored your faith in humanity?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Aug 24, 2017)

husam666 said:


> People on XDA bought me a phone when my old one died
> 
> What restored your faith in humanity?

Click to collapse



That's so sweet of them 
When people raise money for someone's expensive surgery restores my faith in humanity. Also, when people give signals on highways to each other that cops are "around the corner". 

Did you ever get desire to write a book?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 24, 2017)

No. I hate writing. I'm terrible at it. I

What's your favorite food?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 25, 2017)

Babydollll said:


> No. I hate writing. I'm terrible at it. I
> 
> What's your favorite food?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Italian food, i.e. Pizza and Pasta.

Same?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2017)

No. My favorite food is Asian food. Especially Vietnam cuisine.
What phone do you have?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 25, 2017)

Babydollll said:


> No. My favorite food is Asian food. Especially Vietnam cuisine.
> What phone do you have?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



OnePlus 5 8GB/128GB.

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> OnePlus 5 8GB/128GB.
> 
> Any plans for the weekend?

Click to collapse



I'm going to see my friend's new house in Jackson (Mississippi USA) on Saturday. Should be fun.

Do you have any plans for the weekend?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## wanderer1479 (Aug 25, 2017)

Babydollll said:


> I'm going to see my friend's new house in Jackson (Mississippi USA) on Saturday. Should be fun.
> 
> Do you have any plans for the weekend?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't. Mornings are chilly here, so it's not ideal for a swimming pool, and I didn't really plan anything. 

Have you ever trained some sport?


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Aug 25, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't. Mornings are chilly here, so it's not ideal for a swimming pool, and I didn't really plan anything.
> 
> Have you ever trained some sport?

Click to collapse



Taekwondo..

Favorite number?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Aug 25, 2017)

h4rdXc0r3 said:


> Taekwondo..
> 
> Favorite number?

Click to collapse



2 

What do you think is ideal length of working hours?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 25, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> 2
> 
> What do you think is ideal length of working hours?

Click to collapse



9 hr. 

How much would you expect? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## wanderer1479 (Aug 25, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> 9 hr.
> 
> How much would you expect?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



9???  O______o  That's a lot!  I think the ideal length is 6 hours, but here we work for 8 hours. People are most productive when they work for 6 hours, the study has shown that. 

What was your first job? Or if you have never worked anywhere, what was the first thing you did that you got money for?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 25, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> 9???  O______o  That's a lot!  I think the ideal length is 6 hours, but here we work for 8 hours. People are most productive when they work for 6 hours, the study has shown that.
> 
> What was your first job? Or if you have never worked anywhere, what was the first thing you did that you got money for?

Click to collapse



My first real job was a frontend web developer

who came first, the chicken or the road?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2017)

husam666 said:


> My first real job was a frontend web developer
> 
> who came first, the chicken or the road?

Click to collapse



Chicken.


What kind of car do you like?

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 25, 2017)

Babydollll said:


> Chicken.
> 
> 
> What kind of car do you like?
> ...

Click to collapse



Jeeps and Pick-Ups.

Do you like to go by airplane or are you afraid of?


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 25, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Jeeps and Pick-Ups.
> 
> Do you like to go by airplane or are you afraid of?

Click to collapse



I fly all the time. Doesn't bother me.

Have you ever traveled to another country?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 25, 2017)

Babydollll said:


> I fly all the time. Doesn't bother me.
> 
> Have you ever traveled to another country?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah, every year twice at least.

What country you traveled to was farest away?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Aug 25, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, every year twice at least.
> 
> What country you traveled to was farest away?

Click to collapse



Never did. 

Which country that you like to visit more often ? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 26, 2017)

Hmm....I think Mexico or Canada. Both are beautiful. 
What is your favorite movie?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 26, 2017)

Babydollll said:


> Hmm....I think Mexico or Canada. Both are beautiful.
> What is your favorite movie?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh, there are so many ... I'd say the entire Alien series.

What is your favorite band/singer/DJ?


----------



## Alphadroid7 (Aug 27, 2017)

How Big is the universe?

---------- Post added at 01:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 PM ----------

I forgot to answer my favorite bands are Wa-suta and  Flaps girls school


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 28, 2017)

As big as your immaturity.

What is your favorite band/singer/DJ?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Aug 29, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> As big as your immaturity.
> 
> What is your favorite band/singer/DJ?

Click to collapse



Thirty Seconds To Mars

Why did you ask the same question twice?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 29, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Thirty Seconds To Mars
> 
> Why did you ask the same question twice?

Click to collapse



What are you talking about?

What is your favorite band/singer/DJ?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 29, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Thirty Seconds To Mars
> 
> Why did you ask the same question twice?

Click to collapse



Didn't see the answer at first. 

Anyhow, what are you doing right now?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## lzgmc (Aug 30, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Didn't see the answer at first.
> 
> Anyhow, what are you doing right now?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Browsing around on XDA and preparing to change roms

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 30, 2017)

lazyguyMC said:


> Browsing around on XDA and preparing to change roms
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



... and your new question is?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Aug 30, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> ... and your new question is?

Click to collapse



People are becoming forgetful these days. XD 

What is the longest time you have ever been sick?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 31, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> People are becoming forgetful these days. XD
> 
> What is the longest time you have ever been sick?

Click to collapse



4 weeks.

And you?


----------



## h4rdXc0r3 (Aug 31, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> 4 weeks.
> 
> And you?

Click to collapse



A week.

Game of Thrones or The Walking Dead?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Aug 31, 2017)

h4rdXc0r3 said:


> A week.
> 
> Game of Thrones or The Walking Dead?

Click to collapse



I have never watched any of them, but let's say The Walking Dead

Have you ever watched The Vampire Diaries? If so, what do you think about it?


----------



## lzgmc (Sep 1, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I have never watched any of them, but let's say The Walking Dead
> 
> Have you ever watched The Vampire Diaries? If so, what do you think about it?

Click to collapse



No.

Why does ADB/Fastboot just work on Windows, but is a 4 hour long project on Linux?

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 1, 2017)

lazyguyMC said:


> No.
> 
> Why does ADB/Fastboot just work on Windows, but is a 4 hour long project on Linux?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Because Windows takes care of some things for you that with Linux you have to setup or do for yourself.

Why is ADB/Fastboot on Windows not as good as on Linux?

DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 1, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Because Windows takes care of some things for you that with Linux you have to setup or do for yourself.
> 
> Why is ADB/Fastboot on Windows not as good as on Linux?

Click to collapse



Because you do it from scratch and this gives you freedom.

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 1, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Because you do it from scratch and this gives you freedom.
> 
> Any plans for the weekend?

Click to collapse



Not really

Same ?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 1, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Not really
> 
> Same ?

Click to collapse



Yeah, going for lunch with friends and family.

Best trip this summer so far?


----------



## lzgmc (Sep 2, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, going for lunch with friends and family.
> 
> Best trip this summer so far?

Click to collapse



Great 'Murica, rode the Drop Zone twice back-to-back without going back in line.

Favorite video game/series (Mine is Just Dance, don't judge me)

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 2, 2017)

lazyguyMC said:


> Great 'Murica, rode the Drop Zone twice back-to-back without going back in line.
> 
> Favorite video game/series (Mine is Just Dance, don't judge me)
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I love the Half-Life series and it's mods.

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Sep 4, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I love the Half-Life series and it's mods.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Does Super Mario for Nintendo 64 count? 

How many languages do you speak?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 4, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Does Super Mario for Nintendo 64 count?
> 
> How many languages do you speak?

Click to collapse



2 fluent, 2 semi fluent. 

Which languages do you speak?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Sep 4, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> 2 fluent, 2 semi fluent.
> 
> Which languages do you speak?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



English, Arabic and Hebrew
Learning Russian using Memrise. And when I was in uni I took a Chinese course, I don't remember anything from it, though.

same


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 5, 2017)

husam666 said:


> English, Arabic and Hebrew
> Learning Russian using Memrise. And when I was in uni I took a Chinese course, I don't remember anything from it, though.
> 
> same

Click to collapse



English, German are fluent, Greek and Russian semi fluent.

What is your fav. language?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Sep 5, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> English, German are fluent, Greek and Russian semi fluent.
> 
> What is your fav. language?

Click to collapse



English 

Do you keep your old phones? Or do you sell them when you buy new one?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Sep 5, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> English
> 
> Do you keep your old phones? Or do you sell them when you buy new one?

Click to collapse



I give it to my bro. Which phone is the best currently? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 5, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> I give it to my bro. Which phone is the best currently?

Click to collapse



OnePlus 5. 

Same

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## wanderer1479 (Sep 6, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> OnePlus 5.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Sony Xperia X  

Have you ever been banned from a forum(any forum)?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 6, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Sony Xperia X
> 
> Have you ever been banned from a forum(any forum)?

Click to collapse



Yep, and I insisted that they ban me.

Have you ever gotten fed up with a forum being incompetent?



DO NOT CONTACT ME  VIA PM TO RECEIVE HELP, YOU WILL BE IGNORED. KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Sep 6, 2017)

Droidriven said:


> Yep, and I insisted that they ban me.
> 
> Have you ever gotten fed up with a forum being incompetent?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope. 

Do you dance? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 7, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> Nope.
> 
> Do you dance?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Not professional but in a club ... yeah, sure.

Do you like to swim and are you a good swimmer?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Sep 7, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> Nope.
> 
> Do you dance?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I don't, but I would like to. 

Do you prefer wireless mouse, or a classic one?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 8, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't, but I would like to.
> 
> Do you prefer wireless mouse, or a classic one?

Click to collapse



Wireless.

And what's about the keyboard?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Sep 8, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Wireless.
> 
> And what's about the keyboard?

Click to collapse



It's annoying when batteries go weak and it doesn't work properly (It takes forever for me to buy new batteries for whatever), so I choose classic one. 

How much do you weigh?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 8, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> It's annoying when batteries go weak and it doesn't work properly (It takes forever for me to buy new batteries for whatever), so I choose classic one.
> 
> How much do you weigh?

Click to collapse



75 kg.

How tall are you?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Sep 8, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> 75 kg.
> 
> How tall are you?

Click to collapse



Guess 170cm. How old is XDA?


----------



## strongst (Sep 8, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> Guess 170cm. How old is XDA?

Click to collapse



14 year's old:good: Do you remember to boot Android with haret.exe on your windows mobile device?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 9, 2017)

strongst said:


> 14 year's old:good: Do you remember to boot Android with haret.exe on your windows mobile device?

Click to collapse



No.

Do Windows mobile devices have a future?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 9, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> Do Windows mobile devices have a future?

Click to collapse



I wish they do, the only reason I'm using Android is because it's not iOS

Do you think we're going to be able to dual boot Android and WP again?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 9, 2017)

husam666 said:


> I wish they do, the only reason I'm using Android is because it's not iOS
> 
> Do you think we're going to be able to dual boot Android and WP again?

Click to collapse



Yes, I'm sure about that.

What's wrong with iOS in your eyes?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 9, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, I'm sure about that.
> 
> What's wrong with iOS in your eyes?

Click to collapse



Actually I like iOS .... 

Is android becoming too much like iOS?

Sent from my G3116 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Sep 9, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Actually I like iOS ....
> 
> Is android becoming too much like iOS?
> 
> Sent from my G3116 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes and no. I believe the OEM are making it more like iso
S7 S8 etc... Locked bootloader.

Same?


PS: nice avatar


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 10, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Yes and no. I believe the OEM are making it more like iso
> S7 S8 etc... Locked bootloader.
> 
> Same?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hopefully not.

How often (approx) do you switch on your phone during the day?


----------



## GuestK00238 (Sep 10, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Hopefully not.
> 
> How often (approx) do you switch on your phone during the day?

Click to collapse



Approximately 100 times

What's your favourite messaging service?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 10, 2017)

dariomrk said:


> Approximately 100 times
> 
> What's your favourite messaging service?

Click to collapse



WhatsApp.

Same


----------



## GuestK00238 (Sep 10, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> WhatsApp.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



My answer is

How many times did you bootloop your phone?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 11, 2017)

dariomrk said:


> My answer is
> 
> How many times did you bootloop your phone?

Click to collapse



My last bootloop happened in 2013 ...None of my phones post 2013 bootlooped. True story ...

Favorite adblocking mod / browser ?


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 11, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Favorite adblocking mod / browser ?

Click to collapse



uBlock Origin (browser extension)

Same

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 11, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> uBlock Origin (browser extension)
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



AdAway.

Fav. music playback app?


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 11, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Fav. music playback app?

Click to collapse



Poweramp.

Same.

Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Sep 11, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Poweramp.
> 
> Same.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Gpm. How is the weather? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## wanderer1479 (Sep 11, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> Gpm. How is the weather?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's good, not too hot, not too cold. 

What is your favorite letter?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 11, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> It's good, not too hot, not too cold.
> 
> What is your favorite letter?

Click to collapse



U ?

What makes you happy?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Sep 11, 2017)

husam666 said:


> U
> 
> What makes you happy?

Click to collapse



Traveling makes me happy, also having fun with my friends/boyfriend, and when I live in peaceful environment where no one argues and yells 

Wbu?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 11, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Traveling makes me happy, also having fun with my friends/boyfriend, and when I live in peaceful environment where no one argues and yells
> 
> Wbu?

Click to collapse



Listening to music. 

What kind of music do you like?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## nuv (Sep 11, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Listening to music.
> 
> What kind of music do you like?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



electronic with no voice.

You know what demoscene is?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 12, 2017)

nuv said:


> electronic with no voice.
> 
> You know what demoscene is?

Click to collapse



People that create computer videos with stunning effects and cool backgroud music, I guess.

Are you part of the demo scene?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 12, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> People that create computer videos with stunning effects and cool backgroud music, I guess.
> 
> Are you part of the demo scene?

Click to collapse



Nope. I am part of the rooting scene.

Apple's conference today. Thoughts ?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Sep 12, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Nope. I am part of the rooting scene.
> 
> Apple's conference today. Thoughts ?

Click to collapse



No thoughts 

Did you ever go to a massage salon? Did you ever have a massage?


----------



## nuclearmonkeyuk (Sep 12, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> No thoughts
> 
> Did you ever go to a massage salon? Did you ever have a massage?

Click to collapse



Yes in Amsterdam and it included a happy ending 

Why does my gran smell funny?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Sep 12, 2017)

nuclearmonkeyuk said:


> Yes in Amsterdam and it included a happy ending
> 
> Why does my gran smell funny?

Click to collapse



Funny...maybe she doesn't wash herself often? 

Do you wear rings?


----------



## nuv (Sep 12, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Funny...maybe she doesn't wash herself often?
> 
> Do you wear rings?

Click to collapse



which kind of rings?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 13, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Funny...maybe she doesn't wash herself often?
> 
> Do you wear rings?

Click to collapse



Nope.

Do you like hats?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Sep 13, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope.
> 
> Do you like hats?

Click to collapse



I do, but they don't suit me :/ 

Have you tried Android Oreo?


----------



## strongst (Sep 13, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I do, but they don't suit me :/
> 
> Have you tried Android Oreo?

Click to collapse



Yes, strange new menu design.

Same.


----------



## wanderer1479 (Sep 13, 2017)

strongst said:


> Yes, strange new menu design.
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



No, I have no idea what it looks like. 

Do you drink cocoa?


----------



## strongst (Sep 13, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> No, I have no idea what it looks like.
> 
> Do you drink cocoa?

Click to collapse



Yes, it's my favorite drink 

Is the new iPhone X the future of the smartphone as stated by Apples key note yesterday, what do you think?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Sep 13, 2017)

strongst said:


> Yes, it's my favorite drink
> 
> Is the new iPhone X the future of the smartphone as stated by Apples key note yesterday, what do you think?

Click to collapse



I don't like iPhone and I don't understand why is everyone so obsessed with it

What is your favorite brand of mobile phones?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 13, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't like iPhone and I don't understand why is everyone so obsessed with it
> 
> What is your favorite brand of mobile phones?

Click to collapse



Sony

Do you like Princess Chelsea?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Sep 13, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Sony
> 
> Do you like Princess Chelsea?

Click to collapse



I don't know who that is  

If you are a guy, did you ever have long hair? And if you are a girl, did you ever have short hair?


----------



## LafForce (Sep 13, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't know who that is
> 
> If you are a guy, did you ever have long hair? And if you are a girl, did you ever have short hair?

Click to collapse



guy: yes

what is the best cheap phone to buy right now?


----------



## krasCGQ (Sep 13, 2017)

LafForce said:


> what is the best cheap phone to buy right now?

Click to collapse



Xiaomi Redmi Note 4 
#midoFTW

Same.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 13, 2017)

krasCGQ said:


> Xiaomi Redmi Note 4
> #midoFTW
> 
> Same.
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto E4 Plus.

Do you wear gloves in winter time?


----------



## iMaterial (Sep 13, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Moto E4 Plus.
> 
> Do you wear gloves in winter time?

Click to collapse



All the time, even in Autumn, in fact. Also when I use my bike.

Why aren't there more than just a few _decent_ 4.7" 130mm max size mobiles around anymore? Last one was Moto X in 2013.


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Sep 14, 2017)

iMaterial said:


> All the time, even in Autumn, in fact. Also when I use my bike.
> 
> Why aren't there more than just a few _decent_ 4.7" 130mm max size mobiles around anymore? Last one was Moto X in 2013.

Click to collapse



O Hai Material. 

Don't know about it. How far is your home from XDA Home? [emoji12] [emoji12] 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Sep 14, 2017)

over 10000 miles.

Will world war 3 come soon?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 14, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> over 10000 miles.
> 
> Will world war 3 come soon?

Click to collapse



Unlikely.

Are you headed to work today?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Sep 14, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Unlikely.
> 
> Are you headed to work today?

Click to collapse



Yes 

Imagine that you work with someone who really annoys you, what would you do to stay calm and don't let them frustrate you?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Sep 14, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Yes
> 
> Imagine that you work with someone who really annoys you, what would you do to stay calm and don't let them frustrate you?

Click to collapse



Will try to ignore him/her as much as possible. 

Do you think you have more concentration power? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> Will try to ignore him/her as much as possible.
> 
> Do you think you have more concentration power?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, more than a lot of people I know, however not more than my brother, he goes into another dimension when he concentrates

Are you a programmer?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 14, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Yes, more than a lot of people I know, however not more than my brother, he goes into another dimension when he concentrates
> 
> Are you a programmer?

Click to collapse



Nope. 
Are YOU a programmer?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Sep 14, 2017)

Babydollll said:


> Nope.
> Are YOU a programmer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes I am

What do YOU mean you people?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 15, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Yes I am
> 
> What do YOU mean you people?

Click to collapse



I never mentioned people. Only you [emoji849]
Do you like to travel?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 15, 2017)

Babydollll said:


> I never mentioned people. Only you [emoji849]
> Do you like to travel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, a lot.

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## simonbigwave (Sep 15, 2017)

sleep.

hpw does the new iphone compare to Samsung 8?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 15, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> sleep.
> 
> hpw does the new iphone compare to Samsung 8?

Click to collapse



barring the software - hardware integration ,faster processor ,custom hw neural engine , faster updates , ....S8 is cheaper and better ....

Same ?


----------



## Saber (Sep 15, 2017)

A crazy fast processor that qualcomm can't compete with, even less bezels, no fingerprint sensor at all. But its an apple device so S8 automatically wins 

Same


----------



## karandpr (Sep 15, 2017)

Saber said:


> A crazy fast processor that qualcomm can't compete with, even less bezels, no fingerprint sensor at all. But its an apple device so S8 automatically wins
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Already replied ...

Thoughts about Cassini ?


----------



## nuclearmonkeyuk (Sep 15, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Already replied ...
> 
> Thoughts about Cassini ?

Click to collapse



Crashed and burned..

Yet another terror attack in London today.. will we ever win the war on terror?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 16, 2017)

nuclearmonkeyuk said:


> Crashed and burned..
> 
> Yet another terror attack in London today.. will we ever win the war on terror?

Click to collapse



As long as there is humanity, there will be war and terror.... So ....nope

Should NASA try for Uranus and Neptune next ?

Sent from my G3116 using Tapatalk


----------



## USBhost (Sep 16, 2017)

karandpr said:


> As long as there is humanity, there will be war and terror.... So ....nope
> 
> Should NASA try for Uranus and Neptune next ?
> 
> Sent from my G3116 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How about Pluto.

Why can't there be a college class about XDA development...
Instead of all this greek history stuff....


----------



## karandpr (Sep 16, 2017)

USBhost said:


> How about Pluto.
> 
> Why can't there be a college class about XDA development...
> Instead of all this greek history stuff....

Click to collapse



Hmm, cos it will be boring ? 
TBH , there lot more automation and lot less logic on XDA. I believe there might be classes for embedded systems which cover lot of low level xda logic. Java courses cover high level ones.
I like greek history though

Should we send a probe to Venus instead ?


----------



## USBhost (Sep 16, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Hmm, cos it will be boring ?
> TBH , there lot more automation and lot less logic on XDA. I believe there might be classes for embedded systems which cover lot of low level xda logic. Java courses cover high level ones.
> I like greek history though
> 
> Should we send a probe to Venus instead ?

Click to collapse



Hmm... Fine... Send it.

Which person do you wish you were better than in skills?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 16, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Hmm... Fine... Send it.
> 
> Which person do you wish you were better than in skills?

Click to collapse



Red hair shanks' Haki ....Or Ging Freaks' Nen

Same


----------



## iMaterial (Sep 16, 2017)

nuclearmonkeyuk said:


> Crashed and burned..
> 
> Yet another terror attack in London today.. will we ever win the war on terror?

Click to collapse



A: MOD EDIT: RACIAL COMMENTS WILL NOT BE TOLERATED ON THIS SITE!!!!


Q: When will all the fantastic battery techniques we've been reading about the last 5-7 years come out to us consumers?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 16, 2017)

iMaterial said:


> A:
> 
> 
> Q: When will all the fantastic battery techniques we've been reading about the last 5-7 years come out to us consumers?

Click to collapse



Most likely in the next 5-7 years.

Fav. planet, except Earth?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 17, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Most likely in the next 5-7 years.
> 
> Fav. planet, except Earth?

Click to collapse



Saturn. 

Where do you see yourself in five years?

Sent from my Slim OnePlus3 using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Sep 17, 2017)

Babydollll said:


> Saturn.
> 
> Where do you see yourself in five years?
> 
> Sent from my Slim OnePlus3 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Here. Typing some random stuff...

Did I get the job ?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 17, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Here. Typing some random stuff...
> 
> Did I get the job ?

Click to collapse



We'll let you know soon.

What will you have for lunch today?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Sep 18, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> We'll let you know soon.
> 
> What will you have for lunch today?

Click to collapse



Some salad  

Do you think iPhone X is worth 1000 dollars?


----------



## dladz (Sep 18, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Some salad
> 
> Do you think iPhone X is worth 1000 dollars?

Click to collapse



I think it's worth checking in with a doctor if you buy that phone for a grand, preferably before you kill yourself. 

Can dogs look up ?


----------



## pdsubbu (Sep 18, 2017)

LOL!


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Sep 18, 2017)

dladz said:


> I think it's worth checking in with a doctor if you buy that phone for a grand, preferably before you kill yourself.
> 
> Can dogs look up ?

Click to collapse



Yes.

Do you have dogs? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dladz (Sep 18, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> Yes.
> 
> Do you have dogs?

Click to collapse



I've always had dogs.. pride myself on the length of their lives..my previous 2 were 20 and 22, current one is 14, staffie called Marley who's now deaf. 


D y like daawgs?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2017)

dladz said:


> I've always had dogs.. pride myself on the length of their lives..my previous 2 were 20 and 22, current one is 14, staffie called Marley who's now deaf.
> 
> 
> D y like daawgs?

Click to collapse



I prefer cats

Do you like blues?

---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------




dladz said:


> I've always had dogs.. pride myself on the length of their lives..my previous 2 were 20 and 22, current one is 14, staffie called Marley who's now deaf.
> 
> 
> D y like daawgs?

Click to collapse



I prefer cats

Do you like blues?


----------



## dladz (Sep 18, 2017)

husam666 said:


> I prefer cats
> 
> Do you like blues?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had a blue once, got stuck in my throat, had a stiff neck for hours..

How do you win an argument with a woman ?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 18, 2017)

dladz said:


> I had a blue once, got stuck in my throat, had a stiff neck for hours..
> 
> How do you win an argument with a woman ?

Click to collapse



You don't

How screwed are you?


----------



## dladz (Sep 18, 2017)

husam666 said:


> You don't
> 
> How screwed are you?

Click to collapse



Haha, it was a rhetorical question, were all screwed.

If they eat Mars bars on Earth, do you think they will have Earth bars on Mars ?


----------



## Androiderprime (Sep 18, 2017)

I wish.  I inspect beds for living.. How do you see yourself in 5 years


----------



## dladz (Sep 18, 2017)

Androiderprime said:


> I wish. I inspect beds for living.. How do you see yourself in 5 years

Click to collapse



5 years older, making more money, hopefully working from home and smiling..

Serious question, I'm second guessing myself here.

Need to find my actual firmware to know if I need to update it. 

Where can that be obtained ? Build number seems to be from the ROM ! I'm not sure if this actually current with the firmware. 

I'm using a oneplus 5 (got the answer to this)


----------



## wanderer1479 (Sep 20, 2017)

dladz said:


> 5 years older, making more money, hopefully working from home and smiling..
> 
> Serious question, I'm second guessing myself here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know anything about that 

Do you like rainy days?


----------



## strongst (Sep 20, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't know anything about that
> 
> Do you like rainy days?

Click to collapse



Nope.

Do you like answer and ask questions in the thread "answer a question, then ask one!"?


----------



## dladz (Sep 20, 2017)

strongst said:


> Nope.
> 
> Do you like answer and ask questions in the thread "answer a question, then ask one!"?

Click to collapse



I do.

Can I ask a question.


----------



## wanderer1479 (Sep 20, 2017)

dladz said:


> I do.
> 
> Can I ask a question.

Click to collapse



Yes you can. 

What do you want to ask?


----------



## dladz (Sep 20, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Yes you can.
> 
> What do you want to ask?

Click to collapse



Ahhaaa very good (I did already ask a question )

Wheres the coldest place in the universe?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 20, 2017)

dladz said:


> Ahhaaa very good (I did already ask a question )
> 
> Wheres the coldest place in the universe?

Click to collapse



My ex's heart

What's special about your city?


----------



## dladz (Sep 20, 2017)

husam666 said:


> My ex's heart
> 
> What's special about your city?

Click to collapse



The Beatles, the people, the humour, the style, the Nightlife, the sense of community, the football team (Liverpool, not the other one)

The fact that it'll always be my home and I'll always be welcome, as will anyone visiting.

What's special about your city?


----------



## strongst (Sep 20, 2017)

dladz said:


> The Beatles, the people, the humour, the style, the Nightlife, the sense of community, the football team (Liverpool, not the other one)
> 
> The fact that it'll always be my home and I'll always be welcome, as will anyone visiting.
> 
> What's special about your city?

Click to collapse



Oktoberfest :highfive:

Same.


----------



## dladz (Sep 20, 2017)

strongst said:


> Oktoberfest :highfive:
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



I'd love to go there.

What's it like ? Friendly ?


----------



## strongst (Sep 20, 2017)

dladz said:


> I'd love to go there.
> 
> What's it like ? Friendly ?

Click to collapse



Yeah most people are friendly, but after some beers there are others getting rude or aggressive but 95% are just happy 

Have you ever been there or just want to go again?


----------



## dladz (Sep 21, 2017)

strongst said:


> Yeah most people are friendly, but after some beers there are others getting rude or aggressive but 95% are just happy
> 
> Have you ever been there or just want to go again?

Click to collapse



I'd love to, nice few beers.

Ever been to Liverpool? Matthew Street carnival etc?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 21, 2017)

dladz said:


> I'd love to, nice few beers.
> 
> Ever been to Liverpool? Matthew Street carnival etc?

Click to collapse



Nope.

What was your last dream about as far as you remember?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Sep 21, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope.
> 
> What was your last dream about as far as you remember?

Click to collapse



It was about me and my friends going somewhere on a field trip, we were happy and it was sunny. It was a nice dream.  

What was the last dream You remember?


----------



## dladz (Sep 21, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> It was about me and my friends going somewhere on a field trip, we were happy and it was sunny. It was a nice dream.
> 
> What was the last dream You remember?

Click to collapse



I dream most nights, usually quite aware so can kind of choose what I want  a to do, last was about flying because it's my favourite dream..

This is like a weird tinder, wasn't this meant to be about phones?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Sep 21, 2017)

dladz said:


> I dream most nights, usually quite aware so can kind of choose what I want  a to do, last was about flying because it's my favourite dream..
> 
> This is like a weird tinder, wasn't this meant to be about phones?

Click to collapse



This is an off topic thread  We're having fun  and I really like this thread <3

Let me ask a question about phones then  What is the biggest sum of money you are willing to pay for a phone?


----------



## USBhost (Sep 21, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> This is an off topic thread  We're having fun  and I really like this thread <3
> 
> Let me ask a question about phones then  What is the biggest sum of money you are willing to pay for a phone?

Click to collapse



Hmm... What I can afford.

So let's go off topic again!!! What you love most about cats?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Sep 21, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Hmm... What I can afford.
> 
> So let's go off topic again!!! What you love most about cats?

Click to collapse



I read cars at first XD and I wanted to say that I like comfortable seats XDDD 
I'm not a big lover of animals, cats seem ok. 

How much money can you afford for a phone?


----------



## USBhost (Sep 21, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I read cars at first XD and I wanted to say that I like comfortable seats XDDD
> I'm not a big lover of animals, cats seem ok.
> 
> How much money can you afford for a phone?

Click to collapse



ATM 0

Favorite thing you like about trees?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Sep 21, 2017)

USBhost said:


> ATM 0
> 
> Favorite thing you like about trees?

Click to collapse



Umm.... their big branches and lots of leaves that make waves like sounds when the wind blows  

Do you like mountaineering?


----------



## USBhost (Sep 21, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Umm.... their big branches and lots of leaves that make waves like sounds when the wind blows
> 
> Do you like mountaineering?

Click to collapse



Yes I do! One time I went 25mil in a day 11 was uphill.
But not the extreme kind. I live in the mountains.


Same?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 21, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Yes I do! One time I went 25mil in a day 11 was uphill.
> But not the extreme kind. I live in the mountains.
> 
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Never tried it, but I like nature and tried indoors climbing and I loved it

Do you like climbing?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Sep 21, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Yes I do! One time I went 25mil in a day 11 was uphill.
> But not the extreme kind. I live in the mountains.
> 
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Yes, I love mountains too! I have climbed the highest peak of Serbia, and I would like to climb as many mountains as possible  There is just something beautiful about nature, it brings peace and serenity... 

Have you ever slept in a tent?

---------- Post added at 02:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> Never tried it, but I like nature and tried indoors climbing and I loved it
> 
> Do you like climbing?

Click to collapse



I didn't see that you replied to his question, so I also replied to it :/ 
I'll answer this one as well XD 

I haven't tried climbing, but I would like to 

Have you ever slept in a tent?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 22, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Have you ever slept in a tent?

Click to collapse



Yes, recently several times in Arizona and Nevada this summer - wanna go back there  

Do you like camping?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Sep 22, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, recently several times in Arizona and Nevada this summer - wanna go back there
> 
> Do you like camping?

Click to collapse



I do, but I have never done it unfortunately 

Autumn or Winter?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 22, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I do, but I have never done it unfortunately
> 
> Autumn or Winter?

Click to collapse



Neither nor, I'm the summer type.

Ever been to Egypt at the Red Sea?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Sep 22, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Neither nor, I'm the summer type.
> 
> Ever been to Egypt at the Red Sea?

Click to collapse



No but I would like to!

Do you like Google new payment app tez? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 22, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> No but I would like to!
> 
> Do you like Google new payment app tez?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not used yet, so no idea.

You?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 22, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Not used yet, so no idea.
> 
> You?

Click to collapse



We don't use these payment methods here

How was your day?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 23, 2017)

husam666 said:


> We don't use these payment methods here
> 
> How was your day?

Click to collapse



Stressful.

What's the first thing you do right after getting up?


----------



## GuestK00238 (Sep 23, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Stressful.
> 
> What's the first thing you do right after getting up?

Click to collapse



Turn off my alarm,

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 23, 2017)

dariomrk said:


> Turn off my alarm,
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Making a coffee, don't need an alarm to wake up.

Same


----------



## dladz (Sep 23, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Making a coffee, don't need an alarm to wake up.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Mash snooze for half hour.

Favourite holiday location and why.


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 25, 2017)

CorrySand said:


> A year ago I made a trip to Orange Beach, Alabama it's a great place with bunches of attractions and enterprise exercises to do. The environment of the shoreline is likewise staggering. You will make the most of your stay for get-aways. You can accompany your family and invest some magnificent energy. There are additionally different charming things to do at the shoreline. You can unwind before the shoreline under the sun or can take part numerous sorts of occasions incident around the shoreline area. As indicated by me, it's a place everybody must visit once that is why its my favourite holiday location.
> 
> Where is everyone ?

Click to collapse



I'm here.

How was your weekend, anything special?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Sep 25, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I'm here.
> 
> How was your weekend, anything special?

Click to collapse



I went to the mountains and it was great  I love nature

Can you walk for 20km without stopping, or with stopping for 30 seconds and less from time to time?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 25, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I went to the mountains and it was great  I love nature
> 
> Can you walk for 20km without stopping, or with stopping for 30 seconds and less from time to time?

Click to collapse



Not really. 10km is fine. I think I will start panting after 13ish km .....







Can you ?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Sep 25, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Not really. 10km is fine. I think I will start panting after 13ish km .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I can  I can walk for more than 20km )

Oranges or bananas?


----------



## lzgmc (Sep 26, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Yes I can  I can walk for more than 20km )
> 
> Oranges or bananas?

Click to collapse



Both.

Let's start with a classic: Why is the sky blue?

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 26, 2017)

lazyguyMC said:


> Both.
> 
> Let's start with a classic: Why is the sky blue?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Because of the atmosphere.

Why are the oceans blue?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Sep 26, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Because of the atmosphere.
> 
> Why are the oceans blue?

Click to collapse



Am wondering the same.

How often do you get sick


----------



## karandpr (Sep 26, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> Am wondering the same.
> 
> How often do you get sick

Click to collapse



Not often.

HTC or LG ?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Sep 26, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Not often.
> 
> HTC or LG ?

Click to collapse



I have never used any of them, but I'm going to say HTC. 

Do you prefer girls with long hair, or with with short hair?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 27, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I have never used any of them, but I'm going to say HTC.
> 
> Do you prefer girls with long hair, or with with short hair?

Click to collapse



Long hair!

What's about men?


----------



## dladz (Sep 27, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Long hair!
> 
> What's about men?

Click to collapse



Massive no.

Ever had a skinhead


----------



## husam666 (Sep 27, 2017)

dladz said:


> Massive no.
> 
> Ever had a skinhead

Click to collapse



No, I don't think I ever will

What did you look like when you were 19?


----------



## karandpr (Sep 27, 2017)

husam666 said:


> No, I don't think I ever will
> 
> What did you look like when you were 19?

Click to collapse



Dork

Same


----------



## dladz (Sep 27, 2017)

husam666 said:


> No, I don't think I ever will
> 
> What did you look like when you were 19?

Click to collapse



No different to when i was 29

Young 

same?


----------



## zgss (Sep 27, 2017)

Have you ever electrocuted yourself with 240 volts?


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 28, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> Am wondering the same.
> 
> How often do you get sick

Click to collapse



Rarely.
What's your country's national dish (or most favorite)?

Sent from a carrier pigeon using smoke signals


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 28, 2017)

zgss said:


> Have you ever electrocuted yourself with 240 volts?

Click to collapse



ehm ... nope!



Babydollll said:


> Rarely.
> What's your country's national dish (or most favorite)?
> 
> Sent from a carrier pigeon using smoke signals

Click to collapse



German Bratwurst for example.

Same


----------



## dladz (Sep 28, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> ehm ... nope!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Country? England? Don't know, Don't care.

My cities dish? would be scouse, lamb out beef (originally reindeer from Norway), carrots, potatoes, vegetables, herbs, in a stew, good for you and if cooked right it's just the best dish in the world.

I love bratwurst, my favourite German sausage, I've eaten four in one sitting before, big ones, very filling, what's the most you've eaten at once, looking back I have no idea how I did that.


----------



## rbeavers (Sep 28, 2017)

dladz said:


> Country? England? Don't know, Don't care.
> 
> My cities dish? would be scouse, lamb out beef (originally reindeer from Norway), carrots, potatoes, vegetables, herbs, in a stew, good for you and if cooked right it's just the best dish in the world.
> 
> I love bratwurst, my favourite German sausage, I've eaten four in one sitting before, big ones, very filling, what's the most you've eaten at once, looking back I have no idea how I did that.

Click to collapse



Braunschweiger.

Which cheese?

Sent from my SM-N950U using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## dladz (Sep 28, 2017)

rbeavers said:


> Braunschweiger.
> 
> Which cheese?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



Cheshire, Lancashire, Mozarella, Feta, Catherdral Mature 

In that order 

You?


----------



## lzgmc (Sep 28, 2017)

dladz said:


> Cheshire, Lancashire, Mozarella, Feta, Catherdral Mature
> 
> In that order
> 
> You?

Click to collapse



Cheddar, monserella, 'Murican are the ones on the top of my head.

How many T-Mobile G1s/HTC Dreams will it take to run Android Oreo?

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## zgss (Sep 29, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> ehm ... nope!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My countries national dish is a meat pie


----------



## dladz (Sep 29, 2017)

lazyguyMC said:


> Cheddar, monserella, 'Murican are the ones on the top of my head.
> 
> How many T-Mobile G1s/HTC Dreams will it take to run Android Oreo?

Click to collapse



Lol I think you'd be surprised, I'm going for one. 

When will the perfect phone be released?

The phone that ticks every box.


----------



## karandpr (Sep 29, 2017)

dladz said:


> Lol I think you'd be surprised, I'm going for one.
> 
> When will the perfect phone be released?
> 
> The phone that ticks every box.

Click to collapse



Never. People won't buy new phones if perfect phones exist. 

Thoughts on e-waste and their disposal ?


----------



## dladz (Sep 29, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Never. People won't buy new phones if perfect phones exist.
> 
> Thoughts on e-waste and their disposal ?

Click to collapse



Recycle, hand them down until they can't be recycled no more, then use the raw materials. Either that or make a massive piece of art ? 

With your previous answer in mind, I'd say that would be a perfect opportunity to make a phone that people want, certainly an incentive to sell a lot of phones, time degraded components would mean it can't last forever, don't you think?

I think never might be sooner than you think.


----------



## simonbigwave (Sep 29, 2017)

Not sure what the question was. 

What will be your next laptop?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Sep 29, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> Not sure what the question was.
> 
> What will be your next laptop?

Click to collapse



MacAir .

Same?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 29, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> MacAir .
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Any Netbook by Sony.

Same


----------



## dladz (Sep 30, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Any Netbook by Sony.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Don't buy Apple  unless you need it for software.

Most people buy a laptop for mobility and then it never leaves the house, invest in a custom pc , OEM laptops are awful and they never last. 

Why would you buy Apple??


----------



## karandpr (Oct 1, 2017)

dladz said:


> Don't buy Apple  unless you need it for software.
> 
> Most people buy a laptop for mobility and then it never leaves the house, invest in a custom pc , OEM laptops are awful and they never last.
> 
> Why would you buy Apple??

Click to collapse



They used to make pretty decent laptops. 2014 MBP were great allround devices. They had a brain fade in 2017. Literally losing the touch with reality. 

Favorite phone manu. ?


----------



## USBhost (Oct 1, 2017)

dladz said:


> Most people buy a laptop for mobility and then it never leaves the house, invest in a custom pc , OEM laptops are awful and they never last.

Click to collapse



Ok for one my Christina is still going strong (4 years+ OEM) and she comes with me wherever I'm at for a long time. Unless you meant those OEM and "most people" are apple computers then :good: :highfive:


karandpr said:


> They used to make pretty decent laptops. 2014 MBP were great allround devices. They had a brain fade in 2017. Literally losing the touch with reality.
> 
> Favorite phone manu. ?

Click to collapse



Hmm... Assuming manufacturer
I'll go with Samsung or Sony not looking at the software side. There phones look great and plus to Sam my Note 3 is a champ he looked death straight in the face and said take your best shot. He won, death had no power over him.

Best looking phone not counting software.


----------



## karandpr (Oct 1, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Ok for one my Christina is still going strong (4 years+ OEM) and she comes with me wherever I'm at for a long time. Unless you meant those OEM and "most people" are apple computers then :good: :highfive:
> 
> Hmm... Assuming manufacturer
> I'll go with Samsung or Sony not looking at the software side. There phones look great and plus to Sam my Note 3 is a champ he looked death straight in the face and said take your best shot. He won, death had no power over him.
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia XA1 :silly:

Same ?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Oct 1, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Xperia XA1 :silly:
> 
> Same ?

Click to collapse



Pixel 2 .

Are you excited for Pixel 2 launch?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 1, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> Pixel 2 .
> 
> Are you excited for Pixel 2 launch?

Click to collapse



A little bit. If Google removes the headphone jack then it's a no go though. 

Do you develop apps ?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Oct 1, 2017)

karandpr said:


> A little bit. If Google removes the headphone jack then it's a no go though.
> 
> Do you develop apps ?

Click to collapse



Yup, my profession is that. I work for qube Cinema as an Android developer.
Why do you like Android?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 1, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> Yup, my profession is that. I work for qube Cinema as an Android developer.
> Why do you like Android?

Click to collapse



No, but it's the lesser of evils

Why are car repair people so stupid or assume you're stupid?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 2, 2017)

husam666 said:


> No, but it's the lesser of evils
> 
> Why are car repair people so stupid or assume you're stupid?

Click to collapse



Thats practically all people. If I meet 50 stupid people a day ,I will assume 51st is stupid too. 

Any chance of a third mobility OS ?


----------



## dladz (Oct 2, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Ok for one my Christina is still going strong (4 years+ OEM) and she comes with me wherever I'm at for a long time. Unless you meant those OEM and "most people" are apple computers then :good: :highfive:
> 
> Hmm... Assuming manufacturer
> I'll go with Samsung or Sony not looking at the software side. There phones look great and plus to Sam my Note 3 is a champ he looked death straight in the face and said take your best shot. He won, death had no power over him.
> ...

Click to collapse



Comparable to custom laptops / PC which is all I would ever own, OEM laptops/PCs are entirely substandard and usually under specced in some way, hp for example, their PC's have been known for coming with power supplies which are under powered for the builds needs, even their 360 spectre had a problem on a lot of units where a screw had potentially pierced the battery, personally I'd never invest in them and for the price these days nether should you, but I know what you mean, you can get a good few years from some, Lenovo for me is one of the better choices.

Best looking phone? Ever?? 

Have to say I know it's old but I like the old HTC devices touch diamond 2 looked good.

Same question, best looking phone. ?


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Oct 2, 2017)

dladz said:


> Comparable to custom laptops / PC which is all I would ever own, OEM laptops/PCs are entirely substandard and usually under specced in some way, hp for example, their PC's have been known for coming with power supplies which are under powered for the builds needs, even their 360 spectre had a problem on a lot of units where a screw had potentially pierced the battery, personally I'd never invest in them and for the price these days nether should you, but I know what you mean, you can get a good few years from some, Lenovo for me is one of the better choices.
> 
> Best looking phone? Ever??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i liked the HTC Diamond version 1. 

for me i still admire Hammerhead.

MSI has some nice laptops specially in G Dragons series  https://us.msi.com/Laptop/GS43VR-Phantom-Pro-6th-Gen-GTX-1060.html#hero-overview


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Oct 2, 2017)

SacredDeviL666 said:


> i liked the HTC Diamond version 1.
> 
> for me i still admire Hammerhead.
> 
> MSI has some nice laptops specially in G Dragons series  https://us.msi.com/Laptop/GS43VR-Phantom-Pro-6th-Gen-GTX-1060.html#hero-overview

Click to collapse



best sleek and powerful laptop?


----------



## dladz (Oct 2, 2017)

SacredDeviL666 said:


> i liked the HTC Diamond version 1.
> 
> for me i still admire Hammerhead.
> 
> MSI has some nice laptops specially in G Dragons series https://us.msi.com/Laptop/GS43VR-Phantom-Pro-6th-Gen-GTX-1060.html#hero-overview

Click to collapse



Would you pit this against the likes of a 3xs system? Or falcon north west ? 

These are the ones I'm talking about.

The latter obviously being mentally expensive but superior to another level, I know some OEM laptops can be decent.

Best phone for its time.


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Oct 2, 2017)

SacredDeviL666 said:


> best sleek and powerful laptop?

Click to collapse



I don't know. Do you watch cricket?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 2, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> I don't know. Do you watch cricket?

Click to collapse



yes







Do you watch bedbugs  ?


----------



## dladz (Oct 2, 2017)

karandpr said:


> yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That looks like a cricket ! And my wife would slay half the house with some insanely toxic cleaning products should we encounter any  Unless my age is showing and you meant bedbugs as in they were a band and i'm so out of touch i have no idea 

Let me ask the oldest and best question.

What came first, the chicken? Or the egg?  (My moneys on the chicken, but it didn't look like a chicken then  )


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Oct 3, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> I don't know. Do you watch cricket?

Click to collapse








and you watch them?


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Oct 3, 2017)

dladz said:


> That looks like a cricket ! And my wife would slay half the house with some insanely toxic cleaning products should we encounter any  Unless my age is showing and you meant bedbugs as in they were a band and i'm so out of touch i have no idea
> 
> Let me ask the oldest and best question.
> 
> What came first, the chicken? Or the egg?  (My moneys on the chicken, but it didn't look like a chicken then  )

Click to collapse



probably KFC came first?


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Oct 3, 2017)

karandpr said:


> yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








what about centipedes ?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 3, 2017)

They exist for a reason. Even if we don't like them. 
What about birds?? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## karandpr (Oct 4, 2017)

Babydollll said:


> They exist for a reason. Even if we don't like them.
> What about birds??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse








Did you set up the joke on purpose ?


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Oct 6, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Did you set up the joke on purpose ?

Click to collapse



Did u just kill this thread? ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## husam666 (Oct 7, 2017)

SacredDeviL666 said:


> Did u just kill this thread? ?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



Yes


What should his sentence be?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 7, 2017)

teleprac3333 said:


> Idk I didn't follow this thread
> 
> Do you have a pet?

Click to collapse



Yes, my wife. 

Same

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 8, 2017)

I have a pet Python 

Can I run Kali Linux on S8 phone?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 9, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> I have a pet Python
> 
> Can I run Kali Linux on S8 phone?

Click to collapse



You can chroot  lot of distros on phone. But it's not worth it ...Software keyboard sucks on many levels..... 

Do you like hardware keyboards ?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 9, 2017)

karandpr said:


> You can chroot  lot of distros on phone. But it's not worth it ...Software keyboard sucks on many levels.....
> 
> Do you like hardware keyboards ?

Click to collapse



Yes and No 

Did you find your soulmate?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 9, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Yes and No
> 
> Did you find your soulmate?

Click to collapse



Yes. 

You, too?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## dladz (Oct 10, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes.
> 
> You, too?

Click to collapse



I married her.

Do you need more than one hand to count your true friends? 

Honestly if the answers more!! Then you're ether lucky or naive.


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 10, 2017)

dladz said:


> I married her.
> 
> Do you need more than one hand to count your true friends?
> 
> Honestly if the answers more!! Then you're ether lucky or naive.

Click to collapse




I don't  and that is perfectly fine. We all have best friends and friends. Although, lately I have become friends with really great people and they might be the ones that I will count on the other hand soon. ) 

How many times have you really fallen in love?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 10, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't  and that is perfectly fine. We all have best friends and friends. Although, lately I have become friends with really great people and they might be the ones that I will count on the other hand soon. )
> 
> How many times have you really fallen in love?

Click to collapse



4 times. 

How long lasted your longest relationship?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## dladz (Oct 10, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> 4 times.
> 
> How long lasted your longest relationship?

Click to collapse



 10 years and counting, married three.

Yourself?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 11, 2017)

dladz said:


> 10 years and counting, married three.
> 
> Yourself?

Click to collapse



15 years and counting, 7 years married. 

Same

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## The-Captain (Oct 11, 2017)

Is the dark side stronger than the light?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 12, 2017)

The-Captain said:


> Is the dark side stronger than the light?

Click to collapse



It's not. 

What do you do when you have a toothache and you can't go to a dentist right away?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 12, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> It's not.
> 
> What do you do when you have a toothache and you can't go to a dentist right away?

Click to collapse



I take pain killers. 

What do you do against headache?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 12, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I take pain killers.
> 
> What do you do against headache?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I take a medication, haha 

What is the best present for a wedding?


----------



## dladz (Oct 12, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I take a medication, haha
> 
> What is the best present for a wedding?

Click to collapse



Money. 100%

Favourite movie.


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 13, 2017)

dladz said:


> Money. 100%
> 
> Favourite movie.

Click to collapse



The Alien series.

Same


----------



## dladz (Oct 13, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> The Alien series.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Aye i do like the Alien series  

I'm a sucker for the pirates of the Caribbean series, think its the music an jack acting all drunk, would love to get drunk with him (the character)

Same again


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 13, 2017)

dladz said:


> Aye i do like the Alien series
> 
> I'm a sucker for the pirates of the Caribbean series, think its the music an jack acting all drunk, would love to get drunk with him (the character)
> 
> Same again

Click to collapse



A ClockworkOrange

most annoying tech company?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 13, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> A ClockworkOrange
> 
> most annoying tech company?

Click to collapse



Samsung. 

Same

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## dladz (Oct 14, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Samsung.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Apple, just for their self righteousness. It's nauseatingly arrogant, watching people gobble it up is hilarious.

Favourite character on street fighter.


----------



## dladz (Oct 15, 2017)

hornyherbert said:


> I need one.
> 
> Do you like your clits freshly washed or more likely 3 weeks in a n8ce polyester pants?

Click to collapse



Ahh I remember the first time I got drunk. 

Here's one for you.

Favourite crayon colour.


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 15, 2017)

dladz said:


> Ahh I remember the first time I got drunk.
> 
> Here's one for you.
> 
> Favourite crayon colour.

Click to collapse



Blue 

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 16, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Blue
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Red

What is the best food for breakfast?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Oct 16, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Red
> 
> What is the best food for breakfast?

Click to collapse



I believe dosa.
What do you prefer?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 16, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> I believe dosa.
> What do you prefer?

Click to collapse



Bread with sausage. 

Same. 

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 16, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Bread with sausage.
> 
> Same.
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Some type of veggies.
Any interesting places I should visit?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 17, 2017)

Babydollll said:


> Some type of veggies.
> Any interesting places I should visit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The Pyramids in Cairo/Egypt.

You've ever been to Africa?


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 17, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> The Pyramids in Cairo/Egypt.
> 
> You've ever been to Africa?

Click to collapse



Well, I've been to Morocco... But I was very young and don't remember much about it.
How many countries have you visited?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 17, 2017)

Babydollll said:


> Well, I've been to Morocco... But I was very young and don't remember much about it.
> How many countries have you visited?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



5, and I intend to make that list much longer 

Are you an adventurer?


----------



## xymox26 (Oct 18, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> 5, and I intend to make that list much longer
> 
> Are you an adventurer?

Click to collapse



No because in general I prefer calm and steady life 

Do you like alcoholic beverages?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 18, 2017)

xymox26 said:


> No because in general I prefer calm and steady life
> 
> Do you like alcoholic beverages?

Click to collapse



Yes.

Do you like cocktails? If so, which one most?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 18, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes.
> 
> Do you like cocktails? If so, which one most?

Click to collapse



I have recently drank non alcoholic cocktail, and it was very good!  I had asked for a name, but it doesn't have one. :/
Once I drank one with alcohol, and it was disgusting! 

One a scale from 1 - 10 how much do you hate cleaning your room?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 18, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I have recently drank non alcoholic cocktail, and it was very good!  I had asked for a name, but it doesn't have one. :/
> Once I drank one with alcohol, and it was disgusting!
> 
> One a scale from 1 - 10 how much do you hate cleaning your room?

Click to collapse



3-dont mind cleaning.  I like to sleep in a clean room...bedroom....living room.  

How late do you stay awake?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 18, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> 3-dont mind cleaning.  I like to sleep in a clean room...bedroom....living room.
> 
> How late do you stay awake?

Click to collapse



Usually until 1am, or 1:30am

Were you ever disappointed in someone?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 18, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Usually until 1am, or 1:30am
> 
> Were you ever disappointed in someone?

Click to collapse



Yes, but then I stopped having expectations because most of the time people don't want to help themselves.



What are you good at?


----------



## lekiaM (Oct 18, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Yes, but then I stopped having expectations because most of the time people don't want to help themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you good at?

Click to collapse



Cooking.

Skinny jeans or regular fit jeans?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 18, 2017)

lekiaM said:


> Cooking.
> 
> Skinny jeans or regular fit jeans?

Click to collapse



Skinny jeans. 

Do you think it's OK for a girl to ask a guy out for the first date?


----------



## lekiaM (Oct 18, 2017)

Depends on the situation (feeling, energie, vibe etc.) Normally it is the other way around.

Vacuum cleaner or Dishwasher?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 18, 2017)

lekiaM said:


> Depends on the situation (feeling, energie, vibe etc.) Normally it is the other way around.
> 
> Vacuum cleaner or Dishwasher?

Click to collapse



I've never used dishwasher, so vacuum cleaner.

Do you love field trips?


----------



## lekiaM (Oct 18, 2017)

I don't love field trips, i prefer my current existing environmentalists.

Rain or Storms?


----------



## djapeman (Oct 18, 2017)

Rain definitely 

Simpsons or South Park?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 18, 2017)

djapeman said:


> Rain definitely
> 
> Simpsons or South Park?

Click to collapse



Simpsons 

How old are you?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Oct 18, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Simpsons
> 
> How old are you?

Click to collapse



24+ .

How much do you walk per day?


----------



## stratosk21 (Oct 18, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> 24+ .
> 
> How much do you walk per day?

Click to collapse



On average 5km since I walk around my college campus a lot.

How much do you run a day / week ?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 19, 2017)

stratosk21 said:


> On average 5km since I walk around my college campus a lot.
> 
> How much do you run a day / week ?

Click to collapse



Approx. 10.000 steps a day.

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 19, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Approx. 10.000 steps a day.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I hate running, but I walk a lot, 5-10km a day. 

Do you keep your old phones, do you sell them, or what do you do with them?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 19, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I hate running, but I walk a lot, 5-10km a day.
> 
> Do you keep your old phones, do you sell them, or what do you do with them?

Click to collapse



I keep them sometimes I use them when main phone dies and stuff, when they get too old I destroy (since I can be paranoid) them and throw them away.

same


----------



## aerithanne (Oct 19, 2017)

husam666 said:


> I keep them sometimes I use them when main phone dies and stuff, when they get too old I destroy (since I can be paranoid) them and throw them away.
> 
> same

Click to collapse



I do keep my old phones back to their boxes and store them inside my locker, sometimes I use em when main phone is down.

Same.


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 20, 2017)

aerithanne said:


> I do keep my old phones back to their boxes and store them inside my locker, sometimes I use em when main phone is down.
> 
> Same.

Click to collapse



I keep them.

Would you buy a used phone, or new phones only?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 20, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I keep them.
> 
> Would you buy a used phone, or new phones only?

Click to collapse



New phones only! I don't like used phones, nor anything else, except a car. 

What was the craziest thing you have ever done?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 20, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> New phones only! I don't like used phones, nor anything else, except a car.
> 
> What was the craziest thing you have ever done?

Click to collapse



Was in a bar...drinking...feeling good and entered into a wet t-shirt contest.  

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 20, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Was in a bar...drinking...feeling good and entered into a wet t-shirt contest.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



So far the craziest thing was riding a bike without lights with my friend, at sunset on a road similar to highway. I had thought that darkness would fall before we entered the city, and it was interesting rushing to come there. 

Are you happy?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 20, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> So far the craziest thing was riding a bike without lights with my friend, at sunset on a road similar to highway. I had thought that darkness would fall before we entered the city, and it was interesting rushing to come there.
> 
> Are you happy?

Click to collapse



I think so 

You?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 20, 2017)

husam666 said:


> I think so
> 
> You?

Click to collapse



So far this morning I'm happy  

How long do you stay in bed after you're awake?


----------



## hornyherbert (Oct 20, 2017)

About 6h because my weight is very big and i need to wait for my home care person, which can be very hard time when i need toilet for example

Baffled Boxer or Grandma finds the internet - Meme?


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 21, 2017)

hornyherbert said:


> About 6h because my weight is very big and i need to wait for my home care person, which can be very hard time when i need toilet for example
> 
> Baffled Boxer or Grandma finds the internet - Meme?

Click to collapse



Grandma meme


reincarnated to be a shark or crocodile?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 21, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> Grandma meme
> 
> 
> reincarnated to be a shark or crocodile?

Click to collapse



Crocodile.

Same


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 21, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Crocodile.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Shark...'cause you get to play with people in cages.  

What animal would you be?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 21, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Shark...'cause you get to play with people in cages.
> 
> What animal would you be?

Click to collapse



Cats are nice

What's your favourite animal?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 21, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Cats are nice
> 
> What's your favourite animal?

Click to collapse



Eagle.

When have you been to a zoo last time?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Oct 21, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Eagle.
> 
> When have you been to a zoo last time?

Click to collapse



A year ago.

Same?


----------



## USBhost (Oct 21, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> A year ago.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



A few years I don't remember it's been to long.

Best Reddit xda thread?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 21, 2017)

USBhost said:


> A few years I don't remember it's been to long.
> 
> Best Reddit xda thread?

Click to collapse



Magisk

Same


----------



## USBhost (Oct 23, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Magisk
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



My kernel :angel:

Is my username clickbait?


----------



## karandpr (Oct 23, 2017)

USBhost said:


> My kernel :angel:
> 
> Is my username clickbait?

Click to collapse



I always itch to run lsusb after seeing your username ....

Favorite programming language ?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 23, 2017)

hornyherbert said:


> About 6h because my weight is very big and i need to wait for my home care person, which can be very hard time when i need toilet for example
> 
> Baffled Boxer or Grandma finds the internet - Meme?

Click to collapse



Hard choice...Baffled Boxer XD

Do you hate it when it's darkness when you wake up?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 23, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Hard choice...Baffled Boxer XD
> 
> Do you hate it when it's darkness when you wake up?

Click to collapse



Yes, I definitely prefer sunshine in the morning.

Did you party on last weekend, if so what kind?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 23, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, I definitely prefer sunshine in the morning.
> 
> Did you party on last weekend, if so what kind?

Click to collapse



I didn't. I wanted to go to the mountains, but I didn't. 

Did you ever stay in the city after the party and not come home until morning? By morning I mean 8,9am.


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 23, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I didn't. I wanted to go to the mountains, but I didn't.
> 
> Did you ever stay in the city after the party and not come home until morning? By morning I mean 8,9am.

Click to collapse



No, I usually go back home around 3am.

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 23, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> No, I usually go back home around 3am.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Same

Have you played Super Mario Run? If so, do yo like it?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 23, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Same
> 
> Have you played Super Mario Run? If so, do yo like it?

Click to collapse



Nope, didn't try it yet.

What is your fav. game on a mobile phone?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 23, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope, didn't try it yet.
> 
> What is your fav. game on a mobile phone?

Click to collapse



I liked Laura Croft Go

Do you like Djent?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 23, 2017)

husam666 said:


> I liked Laura Croft Go
> 
> Do you like Djent?

Click to collapse



You mean that guitar thing? Dunno, I'm more the electronic music guy.

Do you play guitar?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 23, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> You mean that guitar thing? Dunno, I'm more the electronic music guy.
> 
> Do you play guitar?

Click to collapse



No, but I would like to learn. 

Do you like tortilla chips?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 23, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> No, but I would like to learn.
> 
> Do you like tortilla chips?

Click to collapse



No.

Do you like meat or are you a vegetarian?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 23, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> Do you like meat or are you a vegetarian?

Click to collapse



I like meat, and I have thought of becoming a vegetarian, but my love for food is too big and I don't want to limit myself in any way. It's sad what people do to animals, but I try not to think about that when I eat meat. I guess that's wrong, and I feel bad about that. :I 

Do you believe that one day we will stop killing animals?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 23, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I like meat, and I have thought of becoming a vegetarian, but my love for food is too big and I don't want to limit myself in any way. It's sad what people do to animals, but I try not to think about that when I eat meat. I guess that's wrong, and I feel bad about that. :I
> 
> Do you believe that one day we will stop killing animals?

Click to collapse



Impossible, as mankind needs to eat and it is kinda animal, too. 

Did you ever had to kill an animal, except insects?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 23, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Impossible, as mankind needs to eat and it is kinda animal, too.
> 
> Did you ever had to kill an animal, except insects?

Click to collapse



What do you mean that mankind is an animal? 

I never had to kill an animal, and I would never do that. 

What about you?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 23, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> What do you mean that mankind is an animal?
> 
> I never had to kill an animal, and I would never do that.
> 
> What about you?

Click to collapse



Yes.  I have had to kill a few cats 'cause my brothers dog chased them and wounded them.  

How many pets have you had?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 24, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Yes.  I have had to kill a few cats 'cause my brothers dog chased them and wounded them.
> 
> How many pets have you had?

Click to collapse



In total there were 2 hamsters and 3 birds.

What's your fav. pet?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 24, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> In total there were 2 hamsters and 3 birds.
> 
> What's your fav. pet?

Click to collapse



I don't want to have pets, because I don't think I would have time to take care of them. My favorite might be a dog. 

What city would you like to live in?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 24, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't want to have pets, because I don't think I would have time to take care of them. My favorite might be a dog.
> 
> What city would you like to live in?

Click to collapse



Phoenix, Arizona ... I love the flair and the climate.

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 24, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Phoenix, Arizona ... I love the flair and the climate.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Well, I would like to live in old European cities. I don't know what life in them looks like, but they possess some kind of magic.  London, Amsterdam, Budapest...

Have you ever traveled by a ship?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 24, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Well, I would like to live in old European cities. I don't know what life in them looks like, but they possess some kind of magic.  London, Amsterdam, Budapest...
> 
> Have you ever traveled by a ship?

Click to collapse



Yeah, very often, but only short trips.

Did you ever attend to a sea cruise lasting several days/weeks?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 24, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, very often, but only short trips.
> 
> Did you ever attend to a sea cruise lasting several days/weeks?

Click to collapse



No, but I would Really like to!  

How can you tell if a girl/guy likes you?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 24, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> No, but I would Really like to!
> 
> How can you tell if a girl/guy likes you?

Click to collapse



In her way of reacting and talking.

Do you believe in love at first sight?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 24, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> In her way of reacting and talking.
> 
> Do you believe in love at first sight?

Click to collapse



Not really. You can like the way someone looks, but if you know nothing about them, you will realize very soon that your perfect vision about them is wrong. On the other hand, if it turns out that that person is everything you need and that he/she is perfect for you, that could be true love, but I don't think that you can fall in love with someone just by looking at them. It takes time for that to happen. 

What about you?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 24, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Not really. You can like the way someone looks, but if you know nothing about them, you will realize very soon that your perfect vision about them is wrong. On the other hand, if it turns out that that person is everything you need and that he/she is perfect for you, that could be true love, but I don't think that you can fall in love with someone just by looking at them. It takes time for that to happen.
> 
> What about you?

Click to collapse



I feel the same way.

Any specific plans for the evening today?


----------



## rf-harris (Oct 24, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I feel the same way.
> 
> Any specific plans for the evening today?

Click to collapse



Going to the park for a some Running.

What are your plans for this Weekend?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 25, 2017)

rf-harris said:


> Going to the park for a some Running.
> 
> What are your plans for this Weekend?

Click to collapse



Celebrating my brother's birthday.

Do you like to travel by airplane or are you afraid of that?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 25, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Celebrating my brother's birthday.
> 
> Do you like to travel by airplane or are you afraid of that?

Click to collapse



I have never traveled by an airplane! I'm not afraid and I would like to try it.  

How long was your longest flight?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 25, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I have never traveled by an airplane! I'm not afraid and I would like to try it.
> 
> How long was your longest flight?

Click to collapse



Approx. 9.5 hours from LA to Amsterdam.

How do you travel usually if not by airplan?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 25, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Approx. 9.5 hours from LA to Amsterdam.
> 
> How do you travel usually if not by airplan?

Click to collapse



By bus, haha  I have never traveled to another continent, nor too far away from my country, so I didn't need an airplane. Although I could've used it for Czech Republic when I traveled for 18 hours.  But that was 7 years ago, and airplanes weren't so "popular" in my city as they are now.  

Do you like to ride a bike?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 25, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> By bus, haha  I have never traveled to another continent, nor too far away from my country, so I didn't need an airplane. Although I could've used it for Czech Republic when I traveled for 18 hours.  But that was 7 years ago, and airplanes weren't so "popular" in my city as they are now.
> 
> Do you like to ride a bike?

Click to collapse



Never did, but bicycle a lot.

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 25, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Never did, but bicycle a lot.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I like to ride a bike. 

Never what?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 25, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I like to ride a bike.
> 
> Never what?

Click to collapse



Never steal.

How many hours approx. do you sleep per day?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 25, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Never steal.
> 
> How many hours approx. do you sleep per day?

Click to collapse



I sleep for 6 hours and less. 

I don't understand what you're saying. Who was talking about stealing?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I sleep for 6 hours and less.
> 
> I don't understand what you're saying. Who was talking about stealing?

Click to collapse



Nobody is talking about stealing, he was just answering your question. Never what? Never steal.

Who let the dogs out?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 25, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Nobody is talking about stealing, he was just answering your question. Never what? Never steal.
> 
> Who let the dogs out?

Click to collapse



Yes, but previously he had said "Never did, but bicycle a lot.", so I asked "Never what?" because I didn't understand what he wanted to say.  And I still didn't get the answer.  

The owner let the dogs out. 

Do you like hairstyles with bangs?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 25, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Yes, but previously he had said "Never did, but bicycle a lot.", so I asked "Never what?" because I didn't understand what he wanted to say.  And I still didn't get the answer.
> 
> The owner let the dogs out.
> 
> Do you like hairstyles with bangs?

Click to collapse



I "nerver did" ride a bike, except bicycle  

No.

Do you like hairstyles with extensions?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 25, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I "nerver did" ride a bike, except bicycle
> 
> No.
> 
> Do you like hairstyles with extensions?

Click to collapse



By "bike", I meant bicycle XDD hahaha, misunderstanding 

If they look natural, then I like them  

Did it ever rain all day long where you are?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 25, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> By "bike", I meant bicycle XDD hahaha, misunderstanding
> 
> If they look natural, then I like them
> 
> Did it ever rain all day long where you are?

Click to collapse



Yes, even several days in a row.

Do you like rain after a long and hot summer?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 25, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, even several days in a row.
> 
> Do you like rain after a long and hot summer?

Click to collapse



For one day only  because I love summer. But sometimes heats are unbearable and rain is welcomed. 

Look to the right, what is the first thing you see?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 25, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> For one day only  because I love summer. But sometimes heats are unbearable and rain is welcomed.
> 
> Look to the right, what is the first thing you see?

Click to collapse



Another desk with a computer.

What do you see when you look straight?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 25, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> For one day only  because I love summer. But sometimes heats are unbearable and rain is welcomed.
> 
> Look to the right, what is the first thing you see?

Click to collapse



Lemon Oil






Do you like Pineapple Pizza? ?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 25, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Lemon Oil
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Never tried it 

What does pineapple pizza taste like?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 25, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Never tried it
> 
> What does pineapple pizza taste like?

Click to collapse



Like warm pineapple with cheese.

What fruit do you like most?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 25, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Like warm pineapple with cheese.
> 
> What fruit do you like most?

Click to collapse



Um...it's a hard choice....um....plums (I like a lot of fruits, this is not exactly an answer ) 

Look to your left, what is the first thing you see?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 25, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Um...it's a hard choice....um....plums (I like a lot of fruits, this is not exactly an answer )
> 
> Look to your left, what is the first thing you see?

Click to collapse



The blus sky trough a big windows.

What's there when you look straight?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 25, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> The blus sky trough a big windows.
> 
> What's there when you look straight?

Click to collapse



A computer screen, ahhaa, just kidding, behind the screen, there is a wall XD 

Favorite drink?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 25, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> A computer screen, ahhaa, just kidding, behind the screen, there is a wall XD
> 
> Favorite drink?

Click to collapse



Water without gas.

Do you like alcoholic drinks, if so, which one most?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 25, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Water without gas.
> 
> Do you like alcoholic drinks, if so, which one most?

Click to collapse



I don't like alcohol 

Favorite number?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 25, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't like alcohol
> 
> Favorite number?

Click to collapse



2.

Favorite parfum?


----------



## dladz (Oct 25, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> 2.
> 
> Favorite parfum?

Click to collapse



Chanel Bleu / issy miyaki / Versace pour homme

Same?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 25, 2017)

dladz said:


> Chanel Bleu / issy miyaki / Versace pour homme
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Fahrenheit by Dior.

Do you like to take a shower with cold water, too?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Oct 25, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Fahrenheit by Dior.
> 
> Do you like to take a shower with cold water, too?

Click to collapse



Yh would love to 

Same?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 25, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> Yh would love to
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Nope.

Do you also take a bath frequently, or just shower?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 26, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope.
> 
> Do you also take a bath frequently, or just shower?

Click to collapse



Just shower, I don't have a proper bathtub. 

Were you ever fat?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 26, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Just shower, I don't have a proper bathtub.
> 
> Were you ever fat?

Click to collapse



Not really.

You?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 26, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Not really.
> 
> You?

Click to collapse



I was overweight, but I can't really say "fat".

What is your favorite type of sweets?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 26, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I was overweight, but I can't really say "fat".
> 
> What is your favorite type of sweets?

Click to collapse



3 musketeers 

Country music.. Rock.. Soft rock.. Heavy metal.. Etc... 
What is your favorite kind of music?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 26, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> 3 musketeers
> 
> Country music.. Rock.. Soft rock.. Heavy metal.. Etc...
> What is your favorite kind of music?

Click to collapse



Pop/rock

Have you ever been in a front row on a concert?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 26, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Pop/rock
> 
> Have you ever been in a front row on a concert?

Click to collapse



Yes.

What was the last concert you visited?


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 26, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes.
> 
> What was the last concert you visited?

Click to collapse



good question. i think it was "The Prodigy" live. The lead singer was too stoned so the other guy was doing all the singing. They sounded like the dvd even when live.

what was the first concert you ever saw?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 26, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> good question. i think it was "The Prodigy" live. The lead singer was too stoned so the other guy was doing all the singing. They sounded like the dvd even when live.
> 
> what was the first concert you ever saw?

Click to collapse



I honestly don't remember D I think it was Bosnian singer Zdravko Colic XDD

Have you heard of Thirty Seconds To Mars? If so, what do you think of them?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 26, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I honestly don't remember D I think it was Bosnian singer Zdravko Colic XDD
> 
> Have you heard of Thirty Seconds To Mars? If so, what do you think of them?

Click to collapse



Of course, they are very popular ... but not my type of music.

Do you like them?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 26, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Of course, they are very popular ... but not my type of music.
> 
> Do you like them?

Click to collapse



I haven't heard of the the band...will have to check them out.  

Do you listen to music and sing while taking a shower or bath?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 26, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I haven't heard of the the band...will have to check them out.
> 
> Do you listen to music and sing while taking a shower or bath?

Click to collapse



Yes, I do 

Same

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Androiderprime (Oct 27, 2017)

Yeah but I also rock out in my room or rave up depending on mood.

What's your favourite anime?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 27, 2017)

Androiderprime said:


> Yeah but I also rock out in my room or rave up depending on mood.
> 
> What's your favourite anime?

Click to collapse



I don't like anime, sorry.

How many holidays do you still have left for this year?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 27, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I don't like anime, sorry.
> 
> How many holidays do you still have left for this year?

Click to collapse



1

Do  you like holiday atmosphere?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 27, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> 1
> 
> Do  you like holiday atmosphere?

Click to collapse



Sure, who doesn't? 

Any plans for New Years Eve already?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 27, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Sure, who doesn't?
> 
> Any plans for New Years Eve already?

Click to collapse



No, it's too early. I would like to travel somewhere with my boyfriend. 

Does it feel like it's the end of the year? (I wrote world instead of year at first O.O)


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 27, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> No, it's too early. I would like to travel somewhere with my boyfriend.
> 
> Does it feel like it's the end of the year? (I wrote world instead of year at first O.O)

Click to collapse



Yeah, almost.

Do you like to use fireworks on NYE?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 27, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, almost.
> 
> Do you like to use fireworks on NYE?

Click to collapse



I've never used them, but I like when they explode.

Do you buy presents for people for New Year?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 27, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I've never used them, but I like when they explode.
> 
> Do you buy presents for people for New Year?

Click to collapse



Nope, but for Xmas.

You?


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 30, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope, but for Xmas.
> 
> You?

Click to collapse



no. not for xmas or new year anymore. everyday is new years day.

biggest scare in your life?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 30, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> no. not for xmas or new year anymore. everyday is new years day.
> 
> biggest scare in your life?

Click to collapse



Death

Do you celebrate Halloween?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 30, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Death
> 
> Do you celebrate Halloween?

Click to collapse



Nope.

Do you mask yourself at Halloween?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 30, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope.
> 
> Do you mask yourself at Halloween?

Click to collapse



No, but I would like to go to a Halloween party. 

Are you a positive or negative person?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 30, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> No, but I would like to go to a Halloween party.
> 
> Are you a positive or negative person?

Click to collapse



Positive, of course.

What is your fav. messenger app?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 30, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Positive, of course.
> 
> What is your fav. messenger app?

Click to collapse



WhatsApp

Do you text people via messages in the phone?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 30, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> WhatsApp
> 
> Do you text people via messages in the phone?

Click to collapse



Yes.

Do you also like to talk on the phone, or just texting?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 30, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes.
> 
> Do you also like to talk on the phone, or just texting?

Click to collapse



I don't like talking, I prefer texting. 

Favorite snack?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 30, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't like talking, I prefer texting.
> 
> Favorite snack?

Click to collapse



Cerial bars.

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 30, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Cerial bars.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Popcorn

Do you like sweet popcorn?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 30, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Popcorn
> 
> Do you like sweet popcorn?

Click to collapse



Nope, I prefer salty.

Do you like to eat Popcorn in a cinema, too?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 30, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope, I prefer salty.
> 
> Do you like to eat Popcorn in a cinema, too?

Click to collapse



I do

Have you ever mixed salty and sweet food?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 30, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I do
> 
> Have you ever mixed salty and sweet food?

Click to collapse



Nope.

What was the last movie you saw in a cinema?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 30, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope.
> 
> What was the last movie you saw in a cinema?

Click to collapse



The last movie....um...."Baby driver" I think

Same?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 30, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> The last movie....um...."Baby driver" I think
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



The Dark Tower.

And at home, do you prefer to stream movies or to watch BluRays?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 31, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> The Dark Tower.
> 
> And at home, do you prefer to stream movies or to watch BluRays?

Click to collapse



I prefer to stream movies

Will you eat something sweet today?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 31, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I prefer to stream movies
> 
> Will you eat something sweet today?

Click to collapse



Don't think so.

At what time do you have lunch usually?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 31, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Don't think so.
> 
> At what time do you have lunch usually?

Click to collapse



At 4pm 

Do you eat dinner?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 31, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> At 4pm
> 
> Do you eat dinner?

Click to collapse



Nope, I have lunch at approx. 6pm, that's it.

Do you have breakfast, and if so what?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 31, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope, I have lunch at approx. 6pm, that's it.
> 
> Do you have breakfast, and if so what?

Click to collapse



Of course I do.  Usually I eat a sandwich with chicken salami, letuce, ketchup and light mayo, or similar ingredients, and sometimes I eat pizza, pie, etc. 

Where is everyone else in this thread?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Of course I do.  Usually I eat a sandwich with chicken salami, letuce, ketchup and light mayo, or similar ingredients, and sometimes I eat pizza, pie, etc.
> 
> Where is everyone else in this thread?

Click to collapse



Somewhere else

Who is everyone else?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 31, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Somewhere else
> 
> Who is everyone else?

Click to collapse



You are one of them

Do you like Kings of Leon?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> You are one of them
> 
> Do you like Kings of Leon?

Click to collapse



Yeah, they are a good band

Do you like The National?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 31, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Yeah, they are a good band
> 
> Do you like The National?

Click to collapse



Dunno, never heard of them. 

Do you like electronic dance music, too?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Oct 31, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Dunno, never heard of them.
> 
> Do you like electronic dance music, too?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Currently listening to Daft Punk if that counts. I like all types of music, except some pop

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 31, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Currently listening to Daft Punk if that counts. I like all types of music, except some pop
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I haven't really listened to it a lot, but it's ok

Do you think long distanced relationships are possible?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 31, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I haven't really listened to it a lot, but it's ok
> 
> Do you think long distanced relationships are possible?

Click to collapse



Yes. 

Same

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## wanderer1479 (Oct 31, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Yes, but eventually someone would have to move to another person's city/country. 

Pink or Green?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 31, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Yes, but eventually someone would have to move to another person's city/country.
> 
> Pink or Green?

Click to collapse



Green.  

Do you wear shorts on cold days during the winter?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 31, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Green.
> 
> Do you wear shorts on cold days during the winter?

Click to collapse



I wear shorts all the year. 

Do you wear a hat during winter, if so what kind?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 31, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I wear shorts all the year.
> 
> Do you wear a hat during winter, if so what kind?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Yes,  a cute white stocking hat with  snow flakes on it.  

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 1, 2017)

hornyherbert said:


> I wear "hats" all the time because safer is sexy. I preffer the slim real-feelies. Banana Taste is a no go as my skin is reacting badly on contact causing sickness.
> 
> Would you drink from a public toilet mainly used by truckers if its the last water source on earth and you're about to die of dehydration?

Click to collapse



In this case I'd consider to drink my own urine.

What was your longest period without any food, and why?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 1, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> In this case I'd consider to drink my own urine.
> 
> What was your longest period without any food, and why?

Click to collapse



I eat a lot, so I don't really have situations like that. I guess the longest is 6 hours or something. It happened last time when I went to my friend's wedding, during the preparation.  I don't eat when I'm busy, otherwise, there's always something to snack. ))

What is your favorite food?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 1, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I eat a lot, so I don't really have situations like that. I guess the longest is 6 hours or something. It happened last time when I went to my friend's wedding, during the preparation.  I don't eat when I'm busy, otherwise, there's always something to snack. ))
> 
> What is your favorite food?

Click to collapse



Sushi

Sushi or pizza?

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 1, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Sushi
> 
> Sushi or pizza?
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Pizza.

Fav. type of Pizza?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 1, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Pizza.
> 
> Fav. type of Pizza?

Click to collapse



Vegetarian  

McDonald's or Burger King?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 1, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Vegetarian
> 
> McDonald's or Burger King?

Click to collapse



Burger King

Domino's, Papa John's or pizza hut?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 1, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Burger King
> 
> Domino's, Papa John's or pizza hut?

Click to collapse



I have never eaten at any of them  We don't have them in my city.  I have seen a funny commercial for Domino's, so for now, that one is my favorite. 

Do you feel like eating pizza right now?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 1, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I have never eaten at any of them  We don't have them in my city.  I have seen a funny commercial for Domino's, so for now, that one is my favorite.
> 
> Do you feel like eating pizza right now?

Click to collapse



Yes, definitely  

Coke with or without sugar?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 2, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, definitely
> 
> Coke with or without sugar?

Click to collapse



Coke with sugar 

Sour or sweet?


----------



## Lasacv (Nov 2, 2017)

I dont now.


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 2, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Coke with sugar
> 
> Sour or sweet?

Click to collapse



Sour

Favorite vegetable?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 2, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Sour
> 
> Favorite vegetable?

Click to collapse



Tomatos.

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 2, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Tomatos.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Same 

Can you believe that Ricky Martin is gay?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 2, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Same
> 
> Can you believe that Ricky Martin is gay?

Click to collapse



Yes.

What do you think about Kevin Spacey?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes.
> 
> What do you think about Kevin Spacey?

Click to collapse



He's a good actor, I read some rumours about him recently, but I don't care enough to remember

Do you like redheads?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 2, 2017)

husam666 said:


> He's a good actor, I read some rumours about him recently, but I don't care enough to remember
> 
> Do you like redheads?

Click to collapse



Why wouldn't I?

What is your favorite hair color?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 2, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Why wouldn't I?
> 
> What is your favorite hair color?

Click to collapse



Dark brown.

Fav. skin color?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 2, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Dark brown.
> 
> Fav. skin color?

Click to collapse



Every skin color is good.

Is it true that Shakira and Pique are getting a divorce?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 2, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Every skin color is good.
> 
> Is it true that Shakira and Pique are getting a divorce?

Click to collapse



Dunno.

Do you want to marry some time?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 2, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Dunno.
> 
> Do you want to marry some time?

Click to collapse



I would like to, yes. 

Do you think  people should have children before 30?


----------



## dladz (Nov 2, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I would like to, yes.
> 
> Do you think people should have children before 30?

Click to collapse



Yep. I had mine when I was 18 now if she does what I did I'll be a grandad this year.  

Do you ?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 2, 2017)

dladz said:


> Yep. I had mine when I was 18 now if she does what I did I'll be a grandad this year.
> 
> Do you ?

Click to collapse



Yes. By the time a daughter has a child after 30 years old the grandparents are not as young to enjoy the grandchildren when they are older and are able to go do recreational activities.  

How old do you start letting your child /children date?


----------



## dladz (Nov 3, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Yes. By the time a daughter has a child after 30 years old the grandparents are not as young to enjoy the grandchildren when they are older and are able to go do recreational activities.
> 
> How old do you start letting your child /children date?

Click to collapse



My daughter's 18 she met her boyfriend around a year ago, I'm very protective and can be quite intimidating, I went from her best friend her proud of father to someone she doesn't tell anything to because I thought she was too good for him.. and I went on and on.

I learnt to respect her wishes and back her up, that way I can know what's going on. 

It's a hard lesson, letting go isn't easy, especially when you know how guys think. 

Remember that when you have your own.

Do you think your best years are in front of you? Or behind ? 

Think about that !!


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 3, 2017)

dladz said:


> Do you think your best years are in front of you? Or behind ?
> 
> Think about that !!

Click to collapse



I'd say in front of me ... sure, those years behind weren't bad at all, but life becomes better the more experiences you made and the more you know in general.

What do you think about that?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 3, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I'd say in front of me ... sure, those years behind weren't bad at all, but life becomes better the more experiences you made and the more you know in general.
> 
> What do you think about that?

Click to collapse



I agree with you. The older you get, the smarter you are, and you can find a job that is going to provide you good life, you can also get rich, meet your soulmate, etc. 

Best years are yet to come! 

What is your goal in life?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 3, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I agree with you. The older you get, the smarter you are, and you can find a job that is going to provide you good life, you can also get rich, meet your soulmate, etc.
> 
> Best years are yet to come!
> 
> What is your goal in life?

Click to collapse



To live long and healthy.

Are you healthy in general?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 3, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> To live long and healthy.
> 
> Are you healthy in general?

Click to collapse



I am

Do you believe that new generations of people will live longer than 100 years?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 3, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I am
> 
> Do you believe that new generations of people will live longer than 100 years?

Click to collapse



It depends on how we treat the environment.

How old was or is the oldest people that you know?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Nov 3, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> It depends on how we treat the environment.
> 
> How old was or is the oldest people that you know?

Click to collapse



I don't think I can answer this question. So this stays un-answerable still.

Do you feel like you are getting older?

Sent from my omni_oneplus3 using Tapatalk


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 3, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> It depends on how we treat the environment.
> 
> How old was or is the oldest people that you know?

Click to collapse



Is - 88

Would you travel to Mars?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 3, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> I don't think I can answer this question. So this stays un-answerable still.
> 
> Do you feel like you are getting older?
> 
> Sent from my omni_oneplus3 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Perhaps.... 











What about you ?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 3, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Perhaps....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't. At all!  I feel so young and full of life! 

Same


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't. At all!  I feel so young and full of life!
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Sometimes, I have younger friends and they make me feel like a 90 yo.. 

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 3, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Sometimes, I have younger friends and they make me feel like a 90 yo..
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Yes, slowly I do ...

Are you partying this weekend?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 3, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, slowly I do ...
> 
> Are you partying this weekend?

Click to collapse



I just did 
Well not a party, just hung-out with friends.

Would you rather a Fri/Sat or a Sat/Sun weekend?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 4, 2017)

husam666 said:


> I just did
> Well not a party, just hung-out with friends.
> 
> Would you rather a Fri/Sat or a Sat/Sun weekend?

Click to collapse



I'd prefer Fri/Sat.

When was the last time you've been to a zoo and what animal did you like most?


----------



## Outfield303 (Nov 4, 2017)

i like this thread


----------



## Teloah (Nov 4, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I'd prefer Fri/Sat.
> 
> When was the last time you've been to a zoo and what animal did you like most?

Click to collapse



2013, the tigers. 

What's your favorite team in NHL?


----------



## Bartisss (Nov 4, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## dladz (Nov 5, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Sometimes, I have younger friends and they make me feel like a 90 yo..
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I am absolutely Phil Mitchelled 

Have you ever drank etc for more than 3 days ( no sleep).

(I have but I'm not sure I could nowadays )


----------



## dladz (Nov 5, 2017)

Teloah said:


> 2013, the tigers.
> 
> What's your favorite team in NHL?

Click to collapse



Redskins ( simply because I like the kit, American football is a terrible sport)

Why do Americans call it football and football -soccer. Even though they're wrong :silly:

---------- Post added at 01:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 AM ----------




husam666 said:


> I just did
> Well not a party, just hung-out with friends.
> 
> Would you rather a Fri/Sat or a Sat/Sun weekend?

Click to collapse



I would rather a Sat/Sun and then an extra day called Someday just before Monday.


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 5, 2017)

dladz said:


> I am absolutely Phil Mitchelled
> 
> Have you ever drank etc for more than 3 days ( no sleep).
> 
> (I have but I'm not sure I could nowadays )

Click to collapse



Nope, never did.

Does the weather already feels like winter in your place?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 5, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope, never did.
> 
> Does the weather already feels like winter in your place?

Click to collapse



Not yet. 

Which is your favourite season?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 5, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Not yet.
> 
> Which is your favourite season?

Click to collapse



Summer, because of the sun and temperature.

Same, and why.


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 5, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Summer, because of the sun and temperature.
> 
> Same, and why.

Click to collapse



Winter....Snow....no bugs....cozy fire 

Do you wear shorts throughout the winter?


----------



## Teloah (Nov 5, 2017)

dladz said:


> Redskins ( simply because I like the kit, American football is a terrible sport)
> 
> Why do Americans call it football and football -soccer. Even though they're wrong :silly:

Click to collapse



NHL = hockey, but I guess NFL will do this time


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 5, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Winter....Snow....no bugs....cozy fire
> 
> Do you wear shorts throughout the winter?

Click to collapse



Yes.

Do you like Basecaps?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 6, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes.
> 
> Do you like Basecaps?

Click to collapse



They're nice, but I don't like the way they suit me.

Do you like hot chocolate?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 6, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> They're nice, but I don't like the way they suit me.
> 
> Do you like hot chocolate?

Click to collapse



Nope.

Di you only post when you're at work?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 6, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope.
> 
> Di you only post when you're at work?

Click to collapse



I guess  

I'm running out of questions XD Um...What are your plans for the next year? Is there something that you want to achieve?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 6, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I guess
> 
> I'm running out of questions XD Um...What are your plans for the next year? Is there something that you want to achieve?

Click to collapse



Doing even more sports.

Are you doing sports and if so, what exactly?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 6, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Doing even more sports.
> 
> Are you doing sports and if so, what exactly?

Click to collapse



I don't. I like tennis though.  I would like to play it, but I have no one to play against, because no one can play tennis. :/ 

How many kilometers can you run for without stopping?


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Nov 6, 2017)

I can snail for few kilometers without stopping.[emoji14]
Do you like swimming?

meh from XDA App


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Nov 6, 2017)

SacredDeviL666 said:


> I can snail for few kilometers without stopping.[emoji14]
> Do you like swimming?
> 
> meh from XDA App

Click to collapse



No. [emoji25]

Are you devil? [emoji848]

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Nov 6, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> No. [emoji25]
> 
> Are you devil? [emoji848]
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I am ? for sure ? . . . Are you an angel?

meh from XDA App


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 6, 2017)

On certain days I'm an angel...other days the devil comes out and plays  

What do you do for fun?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 6, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> On certain days I'm an angel...other days the devil comes out and plays
> 
> What do you do for fun?

Click to collapse



Sports and partying in a club.

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 7, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Sports and partying in a club.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Travel, play games, hang out with friends...

How old were you when you learned to ride a bike?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 7, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Travel, play games, hang out with friends...
> 
> How old were you when you learned to ride a bike?

Click to collapse



5 years.

Do you have a driver licence?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> 5 years.
> 
> Do you have a driver licence?

Click to collapse



Yes, got it 2 months ago 
Feels good to be free, feels bad to keep paying for petrol and maintenance ?

Do you fix your own car (if you have one)?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 7, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Yes, got it 2 months ago
> Feels good to be free, feels bad to keep paying for petrol and maintenance
> 
> Do you fix your own car (if you have one)?

Click to collapse



Nope, I'm not able to, unfortunately.

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 7, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope, I'm not able to, unfortunately.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I don't have a car. 

How much money do you spend per month on car maintenance?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 7, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't have a car.
> 
> How much money do you spend per month on car maintenance?

Click to collapse



Just the gas, approx. 40 €.

Do you have pets?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 7, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Just the gas, approx. 40 €.
> 
> Do you have pets?

Click to collapse



I don't. 

When did you start drinking alcohol?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 7, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't.
> 
> When did you start drinking alcohol?

Click to collapse



At the age of 18, I guess  

Do you or did you smoke?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 7, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> At the age of 18, I guess
> 
> Do you or did you smoke?

Click to collapse



I don't. I have never smoked. 

Wbu?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 7, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't. I have never smoked.
> 
> Wbu?

Click to collapse



I do 

Are you doing any unhealthy things in general?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 7, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I do
> 
> Are you doing any unhealthy things in general?

Click to collapse



I drink a lot of Coke Zero, hahah 

Are you late when you need to meet someone?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 7, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I drink a lot of Coke Zero, hahah
> 
> Are you late when you need to meet someone?

Click to collapse



Never, I'm always too early.

Same


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Never, I'm always too early.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I try to be early, but fail >.>

How old are you?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 7, 2017)

husam666 said:


> I try to be early, but fail >.>
> 
> How old are you?

Click to collapse



Between 30 and 40 

Same


----------



## husam666 (Nov 7, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Between 30 and 40
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



25

Do you drive fast and aggressive or slow and chill?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 8, 2017)

husam666 said:


> 25
> 
> Do you drive fast and aggressive or slow and chill?

Click to collapse



Slow and chill.

What's the speed limit on highways in your country?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 8, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Slow and chill.
> 
> What's the speed limit on highways in your country?

Click to collapse



I have no idea  

Do you like horror movies?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 8, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I have no idea
> 
> Do you like horror movies?

Click to collapse



Yes.

What's your fav. horror movie/series?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 8, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes.
> 
> What's your fav. horror movie/series?

Click to collapse



Maybe Lights out, because it involves young people and not family with 5 children. Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against families, it's just that majority of horror movies revolve around them. 

What is your favorite horror movie?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 8, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Maybe Lights out, because it involves young people and not family with 5 children. Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against families, it's just that majority of horror movies revolve around them.
> 
> What is your favorite horror movie?

Click to collapse



Series of Texas Chainsaw and Saw, for example.

Are you scared when you watch horror movies?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 8, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Series of Texas Chainsaw and Saw, for example.
> 
> Are you scared when you watch horror movies?

Click to collapse



Yes. 

Is Halloween your favorite day?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 8, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Series of Texas Chainsaw and Saw, for example.
> 
> Are you scared when you watch horror movies?

Click to collapse



When it's really scary, I am, but for example "It" wasn't scary at all, and it's called a horror movie. 

Same

---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 AM ----------




2WhiteWolves said:


> Yes.
> 
> Is Halloween your favorite day?

Click to collapse



I didn't see your question and I have replied to the previous one. :I Sorry

Halloween is not my favorite day. 

What is your favorite time of the year?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 8, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> When it's really scary, I do, but for example "It" wasn't scary at all, and it's called a horror movie.
> 
> Same
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No need to be sorry...it's all good  

Thanksgiving and Winter 

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 8, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No need to be sorry...it's all good
> 
> Thanksgiving and Winter
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Xmas and NYE.

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 8, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Xmas and NYE.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Summer 

What do you do when it's raining all day long?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 8, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Summer
> 
> What do you do when it's raining all day long?

Click to collapse



Watching movies and playing on the computer.

What are you doing when the sun is shining?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 8, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Watching movies and playing on the computer.
> 
> What are you doing when the sun is shining?

Click to collapse



I try to enjoy it if I could.

Do you have any idea what you're doing?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 9, 2017)

husam666 said:


> I try to enjoy it if I could.
> 
> Do you have any idea what you're doing?

Click to collapse



Yes, totally.

When did you get up today?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 9, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, totally.
> 
> When did you get up today?

Click to collapse



At 6:15

When did You get up?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 9, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> At 6:15
> 
> When did You get up?

Click to collapse



6:45 am

When do you go to bed usually?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 9, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> 6:45 am
> 
> When do you go to bed usually?

Click to collapse



At 12:30am, or 1am

What is your favorite song?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 9, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> At 12:30am, or 1am
> 
> What is your favorite song?

Click to collapse



There are too many, mostly Progressive/Minimal - Techno.

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 9, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> There are too many, mostly Progressive/Minimal - Techno.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



"What are you waiting for" by Nickelback 

Did you ever organize a trip for a lot of your friends?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 9, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> "What are you waiting for" by Nickelback
> 
> Did you ever organize a trip for a lot of your friends?

Click to collapse



Yes, we traveled 3 weeks through the US, incl. camping and stuff.

Do you like to dive?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 9, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, we traveled 3 weeks through the US, incl. camping and stuff.
> 
> Do you like to dive?

Click to collapse



I have never tried, but I would definitely like to! I think I would feel claustrophobic, but it wouldn't be a big problem. 

Would you do a bungee jump?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 9, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I have never tried, but I would definitely like to! I think I would feel claustrophobic, but it wouldn't be a big problem.
> 
> Would you do a bungee jump?

Click to collapse



Hell, no! 

Do you like to ride a roller coaster?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 9, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Hell, no!
> 
> Do you like to ride a roller coaster?

Click to collapse



Hell yes!  

Did you ever climb rocks?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 9, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Hell yes!
> 
> Did you ever climb rocks?

Click to collapse



Yes, I like that.

Do you like hiking?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 9, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, I like that.
> 
> Do you like hiking?

Click to collapse



Of course! 

Would you rather climb a mountain with an elevation of 4000 meters, or swim for 20 minutes without stopping?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 9, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Of course!
> 
> Would you rather climb a mountain with an elevation of 4000 meters, or swim for 20 minutes without stopping?

Click to collapse



I'd prefer climbing.

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 10, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I'd prefer climbing.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Me too. I love the mountains! 

What do you do when you accidentally soak your watch/phone in water? Is there a cure?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 10, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Me too. I love the mountains!
> 
> What do you do when you accidentally soak your watch/phone in water? Is there a cure?

Click to collapse



First dry it with a hairdryer, after that put it on a home heater for a few days.

Are you using a hairdryer after having a shower?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 10, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> First dry it with a hairdryer, after that put it on a home heater for a few days.
> 
> Are you using a hairdryer after having a shower?

Click to collapse



Of course, my hair is long  

Chocolate or cupcakes?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 10, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Of course, my hair is long
> 
> Chocolate or cupcakes?

Click to collapse



A chocolate cupcake  

Do you like white chocolate?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 10, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> A chocolate cupcake
> 
> Do you like white chocolate?

Click to collapse



I didn't eat it in ages, but it's ok.

Do you like gummy bears?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 10, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I didn't eat it in ages, but it's ok.
> 
> Do you like gummy bears?

Click to collapse



No, they are nasty.  They take what is    left over from pigs to make them. 

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 10, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No, they are nasty.  They take what is    left over from pigs to make them.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Same.

Any plans for tonight as it is Friday?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 10, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Same.
> 
> Any plans for tonight as it is Friday?

Click to collapse



Yes, there was a gypsy jazz band playing, it was nice. Then we just sat in a pub.

same


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 11, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Yes, there was a gypsy jazz band playing, it was nice. Then we just sat in a pub.
> 
> same

Click to collapse



Yes. My plans were simple.  Stay home by a warm cozy fire and that's what I did  

Did you enjoy your Friday night?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 11, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Yes. My plans were simple.  Stay home by a warm cozy fire and that's what I did
> 
> Did you enjoy your Friday night?

Click to collapse



Yep, watched a movie and had a good Whisky.

Do you setup your alarm clock on weekend, too?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 11, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yep, watched a movie and had a good Whisky.
> 
> Do you setup your alarm clock on weekend, too?

Click to collapse



No alarm needed.  I just wake up around the same time every morning 

How's bout you?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 11, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No alarm needed.  I just wake up around the same time every morning
> 
> How's bout you?

Click to collapse



Same here, unfortunately.

Do you drink coffee to get yourself started?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 11, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Same here, unfortunately.
> 
> Do you drink coffee to get yourself started?

Click to collapse



No.  Unfortunately I don't like coffee.  I splash cold water on my face.  Then make a hot herbal tea of Dandelion, Hibiscus, Chicory, Elderberry, Probiotic with cinnamon in it, and Turmeric.  

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 11, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No.  Unfortunately I don't like coffee.  I splash cold water on my face.  Then make a hot herbal tea of Dandelion, Hibiscus, Chicory, Elderberry, Probiotic with cinnamon in it, and Turmeric.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Yes, definitely coffee.

What are you having for breakfast usually?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 11, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, definitely coffee.
> 
> What are you having for breakfast usually?

Click to collapse



Cheese

What's your favourite cheese?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 11, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Cheese
> 
> What's your favourite cheese?

Click to collapse



Old Gauda. 

Same

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## USBhost (Nov 11, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Old Gauda.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Good old Swiss cheese.

The most noobish thing you did?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 12, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Good old Swiss cheese.
> 
> The most noobish thing you did?

Click to collapse



Making a coil for my SnowWolf mod (vaping) 

Most embarrassing thing you have ever done?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 12, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Making a coil for my SnowWolf mod (vaping)
> 
> Most embarrassing thing you have ever done?

Click to collapse



Clearing the snow off another person's car, because I thought it was mine and didn't see it was another. 

Same


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 12, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Clearing the snow off another person's car, because I thought it was mine and didn't see it was another.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I would tell you but it is too embarrassing. 

How many donuts have you ate for breakfast or whenever?


----------



## kor6k (Nov 12, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I would tell you but it is too embarrassing.
> 
> How many donuts have you ate for breakfast or whenever?

Click to collapse



No donuts, only pancakes with chocolate.

Did you play sports today?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 12, 2017)

kor6k said:


> No donuts, only pancakes with chocolate.
> 
> Did you play sports today?

Click to collapse



Yep, I've been to the gym today.

Do you have to go to work tomorrow?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 13, 2017)

No. 

Can you play a guitar?


----------



## USBhost (Nov 13, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No.
> 
> Can you play a guitar?

Click to collapse



No. I don't play anything except the computer keyboard and mouse 

What do you play?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 13, 2017)

USBhost said:


> No. I don't play anything except the computer keyboard and mouse
> 
> What do you play?

Click to collapse



The lottery 

Are you skiing in winter?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 13, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> The lottery
> 
> Are you skiing in winter?

Click to collapse



No, but I do make snow angels when there is enough snow.  

Do you own a vacation home?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 13, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No, but I do make snow angels when there is enough snow.
> 
> Do you own a vacation home?

Click to collapse



That would be great, but no, I don't.

Same, and if so where?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 13, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> That would be great, but no, I don't.
> 
> Same, and if so where?

Click to collapse



Same.  

At what age did you move out of your parents home?


----------



## XxSTOMPERxX (Nov 14, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Same.
> 
> At what age did you move out of your parents home?

Click to collapse



Still live with them, I am 20 (we don't usually move out of our parents house in india)

Aston Martin or Porche ?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 14, 2017)

XxSTOMPERxX said:


> Still live with them, I am 20 (we don't usually move out of our parents house in india)
> 
> Aston Martin or Porche ?

Click to collapse



Aston Martin.

PickUp or Jeep?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 14, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Aston Martin.
> 
> PickUp or Jeep?

Click to collapse



Jeep 

Do you wear rings?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 14, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Jeep
> 
> Do you wear rings?

Click to collapse



Nope.

Where have you been yesterday?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 14, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope.
> 
> Where have you been yesterday?

Click to collapse



I was here  I didn't visit xda )

What is your favorite means of transport?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 14, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I was here  I didn't visit xda )
> 
> What is your favorite means of transport?

Click to collapse



Airplane.

Do you or did you like to ride roller skates?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 14, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Airplane.
> 
> Do you or did you like to ride roller skates?

Click to collapse



Never tried them

Are you a usual customer at a cafe?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 15, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Never tried them
> 
> Are you a usual customer at a cafe?

Click to collapse



No.  

Do you go bar hopping?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 15, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No.
> 
> Do you go bar hopping?

Click to collapse



Nope.

Do you go clubbing?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 15, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope.
> 
> Do you go clubbing?

Click to collapse



I have, but not anymore.  

What is your favorite alcohol beverage?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 15, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I have, but not anymore.
> 
> What is your favorite alcohol beverage?

Click to collapse



Whisky.

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 15, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Whisky.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I don't drink alcohol 

What size of computer screen is the best for you?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 15, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't drink alcohol
> 
> What size of computer screen is the best for you?

Click to collapse



55". 

When do you start to buy presents for Xmas?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 16, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> 55".
> 
> When do you start to buy presents for Xmas?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I don't buy presents for Xmas. My family never did that and we still don't. It's a shame because it would be lovely if we did. 

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 16, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't buy presents for Xmas. My family never did that and we still don't. It's a shame because it would be lovely if we did.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



In beginning of December I start to buy the gifts.

So you never got a present for Xmas, even as a child?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 16, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> In beginning of December I start to buy the gifts.
> 
> So you never got a present for Xmas, even as a child?

Click to collapse



No :I My grandma used to buy us underwear, haha, and she had made doilies for my sisters and me when we were children, but I never got an actual present. 

What was the best Christmas present you have gotten?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 16, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> No :I My grandma used to buy us underwear, haha, and she had made doilies for my sisters and me when we were children, but I never got an actual present.
> 
> What was the best Christmas present you have gotten?

Click to collapse



A new bicycle when I was a kid.

Same, but for birthday


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 16, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> A new bicycle when I was a kid.
> 
> Same, but for birthday

Click to collapse



White clock made of planks and 4 ladybugs instead of numbers  it also has very lovely hands (and it's quiet, haha)

Did you ever travel on your own for more than 1 day?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 16, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> White clock made of planks and 4 ladybugs instead of numbers  it also has very lovely hands (and it's quiet, haha)
> 
> Did you ever travel on your own for more than 1 day?

Click to collapse



Yes, 1 week.

How big was the biggest group you ever traveled together with and where?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 16, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, 1 week.
> 
> How big was the biggest group you ever traveled together with and where?

Click to collapse



If I don't count school field trips, then me and 3 more people to Stara Planina (Old Mountain) in Serbia. 

What was the most romantic thing you have done?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 16, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> If I don't count school field trips, then me and 3 more people to Stara Planina (Old Mountain) in Serbia.
> 
> What was the most romantic thing you have done?

Click to collapse



Had a night time picnic under the moon and stars.  Set up a white sheet outside with five big round candles, one at each corner of the sheet and one in the middle.  A little boom box for romantic music and a bottle of wine. The rest is to your imagination   

How's 'bout you?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 17, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Had a night time picnic under the moon and stars.  Set up a white sheet outside with five big round candles, one at each corner of the sheet and one in the middle.  A little boom box for romantic music and a bottle of wine. The rest is to your imagination
> 
> How's 'bout you?

Click to collapse



That is so sweet ) 
Dinner with candles and romantic music. 

Did you ever sleep in for work/school?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 17, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> That is so sweet )
> Dinner with candles and romantic music.
> 
> Did you ever sleep in for work/school?

Click to collapse



Nope.

Same


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 17, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> That is so sweet )
> Dinner with candles and romantic music.
> 
> Did you ever sleep in for work/school?

Click to collapse



Awe, Thank you, wanderer1479  

Yes.  'Cause I was sick or hurt myself at work and couldn't make it to work. 

When you were going to school / college, did you fall asleep in the classroom?


----------



## USBhost (Nov 17, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Awe, Thank you, wanderer1479
> 
> Yes.  'Cause I was sick or hurt myself at work and couldn't make it to work.
> 
> When you were going to school / college, did you fall asleep in the classroom?

Click to collapse



No. Because I have done all my school online. :angel:

The most epic thing you did to a stranger to impress them?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 17, 2017)

USBhost said:


> No. Because I have done all my school online. :angel:
> 
> The most epic thing you did to a stranger to impress them?

Click to collapse



I haven't done anything to a stranger...let me think about it....hm...nope, haha

Do you like changes in life?


----------



## lekiaM (Nov 17, 2017)

No. Don't like changes (autism)

Oven or Microwave?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 17, 2017)

lekiaM said:


> No. Don't like changes (autism)
> 
> Oven or Microwave?

Click to collapse



Depends, for just heating up food I take the microwave and for cooking I take the oven.

Gas or electronic oven?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 17, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Depends, for just heating up food I take the microwave and for cooking I take the oven.
> 
> Gas or electronic oven?

Click to collapse



Electronic oven 

Do you cook?


----------



## lekiaM (Nov 17, 2017)

I'm an independent chef cook. So yup, cooking all the way. 

Skiing or Snowboarding?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 17, 2017)

lekiaM said:


> I'm an independent chef cook. So yup, cooking all the way.
> 
> Skiing or Snowboarding?

Click to collapse



Skiing.

Skydiving or Bungee jumping?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 17, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Skiing.
> 
> Skydiving or Bungee jumping?

Click to collapse



It's a tough choice....skydiving because it feels like you're flying. 

Do you like it when girls wear red lipsticks?


----------



## lekiaM (Nov 17, 2017)

Nope. Natural does it (mostly)

Green eyes or Blue eyes?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 17, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> It's a tough choice....skydiving because it feels like you're flying.
> 
> Do you like it when girls wear red lipsticks?

Click to collapse



No, I hate lipsticks ... except Lipgloss. 

Do you like to wear lipstick and/or Lipgloss?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 17, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> No, I hate lipsticks ... except Lipgloss.
> 
> Do you like to wear lipstick and/or Lipgloss?

Click to collapse



I wear lipstick sometimes, but very rarely, only for special occasions. I hate lip glosses. 

Do you like to travel when it's cold?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 17, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I wear lipstick sometimes, but very rarely, only for special occasions. I hate lip glosses.
> 
> Do you like to travel when it's cold?

Click to collapse



No way, I'm more the summer guy.

Any specific plans for the weekend?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 17, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> No way, I'm more the summer guy.
> 
> Any specific plans for the weekend?

Click to collapse



Mountaineering 

Same


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 17, 2017)

lekiaM said:


> Nope. Natural does it (mostly)
> 
> Green eyes or Blue eyes?

Click to collapse



Your question was skipped.  
So I answered  
Green eyes 


wanderer1479 said:


> Mountaineering
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



To be with family on Saturday.  

Any specific plans for the weekend?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 17, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Your question was skipped.
> So I answered
> Green eyes
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go kinda clubbing on Saturday and being with family on Sunday.

Do you travel in winter, and where?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Go kinda clubbing on Saturday and being with family on Sunday.
> 
> Do you travel in winter, and where?

Click to collapse



I went to Prague in February.

Where would you like to go?


----------



## USBhost (Nov 17, 2017)

husam666 said:


> I went to Prague in February.
> 
> Where would you like to go?

Click to collapse



Japan anime district. You know why.

Same?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 18, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Japan anime district. You know why.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Alaska in winter and somewhere in south Pacific in summer.

Do you also use voice messages in WhatsApp, or text messages only?


----------



## USBhost (Nov 18, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Alaska in winter and somewhere in south Pacific in summer.
> 
> Do you also use voice messages in WhatsApp, or text messages only?

Click to collapse



No I dont use WhatsApp. I use hangouts :angel: and in that i used test and voice messages :good:

Somes I wish I was a kid genius same?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 18, 2017)

....


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 20, 2017)

Ok...I'll just continue this thread.... XD 

My question is: Pine tree or Palm tree?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 20, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Ok...I'll just continue this thread.... XD
> 
> My question is: Pine tree or Palm tree?

Click to collapse



Both are nice ... uhm ... I'll take palm tree.

Sandy beach or rocky beach?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 20, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Both are nice ... uhm ... I'll take palm tree.
> 
> Sandy beach or rocky beach?

Click to collapse



Sandy beach! 

Do you use sun umbrella when you go to the beach?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 20, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Sandy beach!
> 
> Do you use sun umbrella when you go to the beach?

Click to collapse



Rarely as I want to burn in the sun  

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 21, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Rarely as I want to burn in the sun
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Of course, because I don't want to burn, haha. I find sunbathing boring and extremely hot, so I don't do it often, and my head hurts if I'm under the sun for too long. 

Did you ever paint your girlfriend's nails? XD


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 21, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Of course, because I don't want to burn, haha. I find sunbathing boring and extremely hot, so I don't do it often, and my head hurts if I'm under the sun for too long.
> 
> Did you ever paint your girlfriend's nails? XD

Click to collapse



Nope xD

Did you ever shaved your boyfriend's beard?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 21, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope xD
> 
> Did you ever shaved your boyfriend's beard?

Click to collapse



Hhahah, no XDD

How often do you shave?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 21, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Hhahah, no XDD
> 
> How often do you shave?

Click to collapse



Once a week.

And you? ^^


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 21, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Once a week.
> 
> And you? ^^

Click to collapse



-_- I'm a girl 

Do you think there is hope to turn negative people into positive ones?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 21, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> -_- I'm a girl

Click to collapse



doesn't matter as there might be other body parts to shave ^^



hornyherbert said:


> Only hope is oneself stopping to try turning others around and accept people will always be what they have been before
> 
> 
> Leave the room to empty flatulence gas -or- try to do it as quite as possible then blame someone next to you?

Click to collapse



Nice question, lol ... I take the first method 

Same


----------



## hornyherbert (Nov 21, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Same

Click to collapse



I'd love to blame someone while acting totally disgusted.

Same


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2017)

hornyherbert said:


> I'd love to blame someone while acting totally disgusted.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Leave the room

Do you like depressive songs?


----------



## lzgmc (Nov 21, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Leave the room
> 
> Do you like depressive songs?

Click to collapse



I guess it depends.......

Will you go into the store for Chaos Friday or order online?

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Nov 21, 2017)

LazyguyMC said:


> I guess it depends.......
> 
> Will you go into the store for Chaos Friday or order online?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Neither, Black Friday's products have lower quality than normal since they make them to be cheap especially for that week of the year. 
But usually I prefer going to the store for buying stuff because online takes a lot of time.

How fast is shipping in your country?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 22, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Neither, Black Friday's products have lower quality than normal since they make them to be cheap especially for that week of the year.
> But usually I prefer going to the store for buying stuff because online takes a lot of time.
> 
> How fast is shipping in your country?

Click to collapse



From on day to next by mail, same day by courier.

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 22, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> From on day to next by mail, same day by courier.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Well it depends on the location where the product is being sent from. If it is sent from my country, then it will take one to two days. 

Do you think couple should kiss on a first date?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 22, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Well it depends on the location where the product is being sent from. If it is sent from my country, then it will take one to two days.
> 
> Do you think couple should kiss on a first date?

Click to collapse



Yes. That way you know if there is a connection than just talking.  But, while on date you should be able to sence if there is a connection.  

Where should you go on the first date?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 22, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Yes. That way you know if there is a connection than just talking.  But, while on date you should be able to sence if there is a connection.
> 
> Where should you go on the first date?

Click to collapse



But don't you think that that way you rush things? I don't like when a guy is pushy, things should go slowly.  An exception is if they know each other for a longer time and they feel strong connection. 

You should go to a restaurant or a cafe for dinner if you know each other for a longer time, and if you have just met, a drink at cafe or a walk around the city is fine. 

How can a girl win heart of a guy who acts nicely towards her(starts conversation, drives her home, etc.) but he doesn't make a move?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 22, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> But don't you think that that way you rush things? I don't like when a guy is pushy, things should go slowly.  An exception is if they know each other for a longer time and they feel strong connection.
> 
> You should go to a restaurant or a cafe for dinner if you know each other for a longer time, and if you have just met, a drink at cafe or a walk around the city is fine.
> 
> How can a girl win heart of a guy who acts nicely towards her(starts conversation, drives her home, etc.) but he doesn't make a move?

Click to collapse



She should give him a kiss, this almost always works.

How did you win the heart of your boy-/girlfriend?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 22, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> She should give him a kiss, this almost always works.
> 
> How did you win the heart of your boy-/girlfriend?

Click to collapse



Well, we have the same interests, we get along, we are both peaceful, so we had the connection and things just happened 

Do you buy roses to your girlfriend?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 22, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Well, we have the same interests, we get along, we are both peaceful, so we had the connection and things just happened
> 
> Do you buy roses to your girlfriend?

Click to collapse



I have bought flowers for my boyfriend.  

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 22, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I have bought flowers for my boyfriend.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Very rarely, dunno why.

Do you think about marriage yet?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 22, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Very rarely, dunno why.
> 
> Do you think about marriage yet?

Click to collapse



No, it's too early

How often do you buy presents for your girlfriend/boyfriend?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 22, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> No, it's too early
> 
> How often do you buy presents for your girlfriend/boyfriend?

Click to collapse



For birthday and Xmas only, which is enough. 

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 22, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> For birthday and Xmas only, which is enough.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I buy present for birthday of course, and from time to time I buy small presents just like that for no occasion 

What is the best movie that you have ever watched?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 22, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I buy present for birthday of course, and from time to time I buy small presents just like that for no occasion
> 
> What is the best movie that you have ever watched?

Click to collapse



Avatar.

Did you watch it, too, and are you looking forward to the 2nd part of it?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 22, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Avatar.
> 
> Did you watch it, too, and are you looking forward to the 2nd part of it?

Click to collapse



No, it didn't interest me.

What is your impression about people who have the same first name as you?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 22, 2017)

husam666 said:


> No, it didn't interest me.
> 
> What is your impression about people who have the same first name as you?

Click to collapse



Well, they are kind of dear when I meet them, but if it turns out that they are bad people, then the opinion will change of course.  

Does time at work/school usually pass fast or slow?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 22, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Well, they are kind of dear when I meet them, but if it turns out that they are bad people, then the opinion will change of course.
> 
> Does time at work/school usually pass fast or slow?

Click to collapse



Depends on how much work you have, usually fast.

Do you make any breaks during the day, i.e. for lunch?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 22, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Depends on how much work you have, usually fast.
> 
> Do you make any breaks during the day, i.e. for lunch?

Click to collapse



Of course I do 

Do you like to play board games?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 22, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Of course I do
> 
> Do you like to play board games?

Click to collapse



Yes, for example Ludo.

Which one do you like, if at all?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 22, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, for example Ludo.
> 
> Which one do you like, if at all?

Click to collapse



I like Risk  

Would you like to try on sumo suit? XD


----------



## husam666 (Nov 22, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I like Risk
> 
> Would you like to try on sumo suit? XD

Click to collapse



Sure why not

Do you play chess?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 23, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Sure why not
> 
> Do you play chess?

Click to collapse



Yes, I like that very much.

Are you good in playing chess?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 23, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, I like that very much.
> 
> Are you good in playing chess?

Click to collapse



Not really, but I like to play it. 

Do you know how to play poker?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 23, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Not really, but I like to play it.
> 
> Do you know how to play poker?

Click to collapse



No, unfortunately not.

Do you play Poker?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 23, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> No, unfortunately not.
> 
> Do you play Poker?

Click to collapse



No, but I would like to learn how to play it. 

Is it sunny right now where you are?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 23, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> No, but I would like to learn how to play it.
> 
> Is it sunny right now where you are?

Click to collapse



Yes, and its going to become around 15°C today.

Are you listening to music during work, which kind?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 23, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, and its going to become around 15°C today.
> 
> Are you listening to music during work, which kind?

Click to collapse



I do, pop and rock

What is your favorite emoji?


----------



## karandpr (Nov 23, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I do, pop and rock
> 
> What is your favorite emoji?

Click to collapse



༼  ◕_◕ ༽

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 23, 2017)

karandpr said:


> ༼  ◕_◕ ༽
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



?

How many hours did you sleep last night?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 23, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> How many hours did you sleep last night?

Click to collapse



7.

When do you get up usually on weekends/holiday?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 23, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> 7.
> 
> When do you get up usually on weekends/holiday?

Click to collapse



At 9  

What is your favorite holiday?


----------



## lekiaM (Nov 23, 2017)

A "day" with an "holi" in it ( like: wooow, holi...)

80s or 90s songs?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Nov 23, 2017)

lekiaM said:


> A "day" with an "holi" in it ( like: wooow, holi...)
> 
> 80s or 90s songs?

Click to collapse



None. Favourite singer?


----------



## lekiaM (Nov 23, 2017)

Michael Jackson.

Manipulation or Dominating?


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 24, 2017)

lekiaM said:


> Michael Jackson.
> 
> Manipulation or Dominating?

Click to collapse



Manipulation

Play dumb and do less and cruise under the radar
or
acts smart do more work and long hours and be a target of jealousy and political backstabbing in the office?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 24, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> Manipulation
> 
> Play dumb and do less and cruise under the radar
> or
> acts smart do more work and long hours and be a target of jealousy and political backstabbing in the office?

Click to collapse



Something in between.

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 24, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Something in between.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I choose something in between as well. 

If you worked with a mean person who acts nicely when boss is around, would you tell the boss what that person is really like?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 24, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I choose something in between as well.
> 
> If you worked with a mean person who acts nicely when boss is around, would you tell the boss what that person is really like?

Click to collapse



No.  I would deal with the mean person after work.  I wouldn't want my boss thinking I was a wimp.  

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 24, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No.  I would deal with the mean person after work.  I wouldn't want my boss thinking I was a wimp.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I'd talk to the person in private, if this doesn't work I'd talk to my boss.

Did you ever have a mean colleague?


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 24, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I'd talk to the person in private, if this doesn't work I'd talk to my boss.
> 
> Did you ever have a mean colleague?

Click to collapse



I had many mean backstabbing credit-stealing colleagues. I destroyed them all by being direct and calling out all their bluffs. Take no prisioners in the office. Or they will step on you.

Lamb or Chicken?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 24, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> I had many mean backstabbing credit-stealing colleagues. I destroyed them all by being direct and calling out all their bluffs. Take no prisioners in the office. Or they will step on you.
> 
> Lamb or Chicken?

Click to collapse



Chicken.

Chicken breast or chicken wings?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 24, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Chicken.
> 
> Chicken breast or chicken wings?

Click to collapse



Chicken breast 

Favorite restaurant?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 24, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Chicken breast
> 
> Favorite restaurant?

Click to collapse



Any good Italian one.

Same


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 25, 2017)

hornyherbert said:


> Burger King
> 
> 
> Whats your strategy if you're on toilet and you anxiously discover there's not a single sheet wipe paper left?

Click to collapse



use cash.

Linux or Windows?


----------



## VoltexYT (Nov 25, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> use cash.
> 
> Linux or Windows?

Click to collapse



Windows


*Question:*
Do I need a new battery for my Galaxy S5(kLTE)?

Below are some details about my current phone & battery, Please help me determine if I need a new battery or not

Phone Age: 3 years
Rom: Lineage OS 14.1-20170823 (Android 7.1.2)
Battery Capacity: 2800mAh
Charge time(to 100%): ~3 hours
Time able to use from 100%: can full use total 2-4 hours.


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 25, 2017)

VoltexYT said:


> Windows
> 
> 
> *Question:*
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah, but a new phone would be better.

Favorite brand for mobile phones?


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 25, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> yeah, but a new phone would be better.
> 
> Favorite brand for mobile phones?

Click to collapse



Turing

ever drink wine with ice?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 25, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> Turing
> 
> ever drink wine with ice?

Click to collapse



Yes, in sommer. 

Even had a beer with ice?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 25, 2017)

hornyherbert said:


> No, i didn't. If you order Beer with ice in germany i guess you will get stoned by an angry mob with forks and torches.
> If you like beer without taste, order kölsch instead. It's accepted by society.
> 
> Granny or Tranny?

Click to collapse



Granny.

Cookies or cake?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 25, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Granny.
> 
> Cookies or cake?

Click to collapse



Peanut butter and No bake cookies.  

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 26, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Peanut butter and No bake cookies.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Cake.

Coffee or tea?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 26, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Cake.
> 
> Coffee or tea?

Click to collapse



Hot herbal tea 

Do you put sugar and/or cream in your coffee?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 26, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Hot herbal tea
> 
> Do you put sugar and/or cream in your coffee?

Click to collapse



Nope, just black.

What do you put into your tea?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 26, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope, just black.
> 
> What do you put into your tea?

Click to collapse



Depends, if it's normal black tea, sometimes mint or sage and sugar. If it was Earl Grey I put nothing in it.

How do you like your tea?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 26, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Depends, if it's normal black tea, sometimes mint or sage and sugar. If it was Earl Grey I put nothing in it.
> 
> How do you like your tea?

Click to collapse



Dandelion non roasted,  Chicory, Elderberry, Probiotic with Cinnamon,  Hibiscus Flower, and Turmeric.  
When I have just hot herbal tea, I have Dandelion, Chamomile, Raspberry or Blueberry or Apple Cherry. I have a few other flavors I like.  

How many cups of tea or coffee do you have?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 26, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Dandelion non roasted, Chicory, Elderberry, Probiotic with Cinnamon, Hibiscus Flower, and Turmeric.
> When I have just hot herbal tea, I have Dandelion, Chamomile, Raspberry or Blueberry or Apple Cherry. I have a few other flavors I like.
> 
> How many cups of tea or coffee do you have?

Click to collapse



3 coffees a day. 

Same

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 26, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> 3 coffees a day.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



At least 7 cups but it can go up to 13 cups a day.  I could drink it all day and night   The herbal tea has a lot of healthy benefits/goodness in it with no caffeine.  

What brand of coffee/tea do you buy?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 26, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> At least 7 cups but it can go up to 13 cups a day.  I could drink it all day and night   The herbal tea has a lot of healthy benefits/goodness in it with no caffeine.
> 
> What brand of coffee/tea do you buy?

Click to collapse



Lavazza coffee beans.

Do you also like Ice Tea?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 26, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Lavazza coffee beans.
> 
> Do you also like Ice Tea?

Click to collapse



It's ok.  Haven't had any for years.  

Do you go to a cáfe?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 26, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> It's ok.  Haven't had any for years.
> 
> Do you go to a cáfe?

Click to collapse



Very rarely. 

Do you go to a restaurant during the week, or on weekends and holidays only?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 26, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Very rarely.
> 
> Do you go to a restaurant during the week, or on weekends and holidays only?

Click to collapse



Lunch on Saturdays,  I go with my Mom, brother, and nephew to a restaurant.  And on birthdays.  

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 27, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Lunch on Saturdays,  I go with my Mom, brother, and nephew to a restaurant.  And on birthdays.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I go from time to time 

Did you ever pick a leaf and kept it as a memory on something?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 27, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I go from time to time
> 
> Did you ever pick a leaf and kept it as a memory on something?

Click to collapse



No.

You, and what memories?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 27, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> You, and what memories?

Click to collapse



I keep one plant from schoolyard, from  2010, it reminds me of that stage of my life. I picked it when we were waiting for a math test to be over, because some of us had finished faster. Also, I have one leaf from a bush that my friend likes, so it reminds me of her. 

Do you have photo albums or do you save all of your photographs on a computer?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 27, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I keep one plant from schoolyard, from  2010, it reminds me of that stage of my life. I picked it when we were waiting for a math test to be over, because some of us had finished faster. Also, I have one leaf from a bush that my friend likes, so it reminds me of her.
> 
> Do you have photo albums or do you save all of your photographs on a computer?

Click to collapse



I have both, albums and computer files.

What was your age on the first picture of you?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 27, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I have both, albums and computer files.
> 
> What was your age on the first picture of you?

Click to collapse



I don't know what was the first picture of me, but I guess they took photos at the time when I was born, haha 

Do you like rainy days?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 27, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't know what was the first picture of me, but I guess they took photos at the time when I was born, haha
> 
> Do you like rainy days?

Click to collapse



Nope.

Swimsuit or bikini?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 27, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope.
> 
> Swimsuit or bikini?

Click to collapse



Always bikini 

Autumn or Winter?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 27, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Always bikini
> 
> Autumn or Winter?

Click to collapse



Autumn.

Lake or ocean?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 27, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Autumn.
> 
> Lake or ocean?

Click to collapse



Ocean

Sunrise or Sunset?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 27, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Ocean
> 
> Sunrise or Sunset?

Click to collapse



Sunrise.

Full moon or half moon?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 27, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Sunrise.
> 
> Full moon or half moon?

Click to collapse



Full moon

Have you ever been to the desert to see the stars at night?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 27, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Full moon
> 
> Have you ever been to the desert to see the stars at night?

Click to collapse



Yes, in Arizona, it was so amazing!

Same


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 28, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, in Arizona, it was so amazing!
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Yes, also in Arizona, but I was young and don't remember.

What is your Zodiac sign?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 28, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Yes, also in Arizona, but I was young and don't remember.
> 
> What is your Zodiac sign?

Click to collapse



Libra.

Do you believe in zodiacs and stuff like that?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 28, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Libra.
> 
> Do you believe in zodiacs and stuff like that?

Click to collapse



No, I think that's rubbish  

What do you do when there is awkward silence in the room?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 28, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> No, I think that's rubbish
> 
> What do you do when there is awkward silence in the room?

Click to collapse



I start to move myself and start listening to music.

What do you do when there is awkward and loud noise in the room?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 28, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I start to move myself and start listening to music.
> 
> What do you do when there is awkward and loud noise in the room?

Click to collapse



I turn it down, haha D

Are you thirsty right now?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 28, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I turn it down, haha D
> 
> Are you thirsty right now?

Click to collapse



Yep, because I'm coming home from sports right now.

Are you doing any sports, what exactly?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 29, 2017)

hornyherbert said:


> Bedroom sports and matress sports
> 
> Toys or vegetables? If vegetables: Would you eat it after using?

Click to collapse



Wtf?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 29, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Wtf?

Click to collapse



yeah, anyway ...

How did you sleep last night and do you remember any dream?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 29, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> yeah, anyway ...
> 
> How did you sleep last night and do you remember any dream?

Click to collapse



I've slept for 5 hours and a half, and it was very short. I usually don't have dreams when I sleep short. 

Did You dream of something?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 29, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> yeah, anyway ...
> 
> How did you sleep last night and do you remember any dream?

Click to collapse



I passed out early and slept for 12 or 13 hours.. I didn't count them. I don't recall any dreams.

same

edit: woops sorry


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 29, 2017)

husam666 said:


> I passed out early and slept for 12 or 13 hours.. I didn't count them. I don't recall any dreams.
> 
> same
> 
> edit: woops sorry

Click to collapse



I had a few dreams last night, but I can't recall any of them.

Do you have nightmares sometimes, what was the worst about?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 29, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I had a few dreams last night, but I can't recall any of them.
> 
> Do you have nightmares sometimes, what was the worst about?

Click to collapse



I don't have nightmares. Once I've dreamed that I was traveling to a desert with my family, and men with rifles came and one of them shot me. My eyes started to close, and I guess I died. :/ Then I woke up, haha 

Did you ever hit a wall with your head when you woke up, or did you ever fall from a bed?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 29, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't have nightmares. Once I've dreamed that I was traveling to a desert with my family, and men with rifles came and one of them shot me. My eyes started to close, and I guess I died. :/ Then I woke up, haha
> 
> Did you ever hit a wall with your head when you woke up, or did you ever fall from a bed?

Click to collapse



Hehe, not that I know of.

Did you ever wake up and you didn't remember where you are in that moment?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 29, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Hehe, not that I know of.
> 
> Did you ever wake up and you didn't remember where you are in that moment?

Click to collapse



Never  

Did you ever faint?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 29, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Never
> 
> Did you ever faint?

Click to collapse



Nope.

You, and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 29, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope.
> 
> You, and why?

Click to collapse



No.  
Have you passed out from being too drunk?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 29, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope.
> 
> You, and why?

Click to collapse



I did, twice. First time because my body was weak from the weight loss, and second time because I had vomited everything I had eaten and drunk the day before, and I was weak I guess. Also, I could've fainted two more times. :/

What is your favorite food? 

---------- Post added at 09:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 AM ----------




2WhiteWolves said:


> No.
> Have you passed out from being too drunk?

Click to collapse



I didn't see this question, sorry. I was never drunk.


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 29, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I did, twice. First time because my body was weak from the weight loss, and second time because I had vomited everything I had eaten and drunk the day before, and I was weak I guess. Also, I could've fainted two more times. :/
> 
> What is your favorite food?

Click to collapse



I like Italian food, so pasta and pizza.

Pizza from the freezer or from the stone oven?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 30, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I like Italian food, so pasta and pizza.
> 
> Pizza from the freezer or from the stone oven?

Click to collapse



From the stone oven! ) nom, nom... I want to eat pizza now... nom, nom

Store bought popcorn, or home made popcorn?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 30, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> From the stone oven! ) nom, nom... I want to eat pizza now... nom, nom
> 
> Store bought popcorn, or home made popcorn?

Click to collapse



Good morning!  

Store bought.

What is your favorite kind of Pizza?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 30, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Store bought.
> 
> What is your favorite kind of Pizza?

Click to collapse



Good morning  

My favorite is vegetarian pizza )

Same


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 30, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Good morning
> 
> My favorite is vegetarian pizza )
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Good morning ? 

Hamburger pizza 

Does you have a like button on this thread? 
Also,  what is your favorite kind of pizza?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 30, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Good morning
> 
> Hamburger pizza
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can vote for this thread and give it 5 stars. That option is on top of the page, next to the bar with page numbers. 

I have already said what my favorite kind of pizza is, it's vegetarian.

Do you like this thread? ) I really like it and it's dear to me, hehe


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 30, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> You can vote for this thread and give it 5 stars. That option is on top of the page, next to the bar with page numbers.
> 
> I have already said what my favorite kind of pizza is, it's vegetarian.
> 
> Do you like this thread? ) I really like it and it's dear to me, hehe

Click to collapse



Otay.  Thank you   I meant for each individual post.  Apparently there isn't 

Yes, this thread is fun, I like it very much.  

Do you like smoothies?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 30, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Otay.  Thank you   I meant for each individual post.  Apparently there isn't
> 
> Yes, this thread is fun, I like it very much.
> 
> Do you like smoothies?

Click to collapse



I guess there's not, but it would be nice if there was 

I love smoothies!  

What is your favorite smoothie?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 30, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I guess there's not, but it would be nice if there was
> 
> I love smoothies!
> 
> What is your favorite smoothie?

Click to collapse



I agree ? It would be very nice if there was  

Pineapple, mango, strawberries, blueberries, and banana....yummy  

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 30, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I agree  It would be very nice if there was
> 
> Pineapple, mango, strawberries, blueberries, and banana....yummy
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I haven't tried a lot of them, but the one with berries was good 

How long does it take you to get ready in the morning?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 30, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I haven't tried a lot of them, but the one with berries was good
> 
> How long does it take you to get ready in the morning?

Click to collapse


@wanderer1479 
Do you make your smoothies? 

LOL,  in the winter an hour, have to blow dry my hair.  Too long for it to air dry.  
During the summer half an hour, it's warm enough not to blow dry hair. 

Hows about you?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 30, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> @wanderer1479
> Do you make your smoothies?
> 
> LOL,  in the winter an hour, have to blow dry my hair.  Too long for it to air dry.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have never made a smoothie. I buy it.  But I want to buy a blender and start making it. 

Why don't you wash your hair in the evening? Hahah 

It takes an hour for me to get ready when I'm slow. When I'm fast, half an hour.

If someone yelled at you, would you yell at them too, or would you calmly tell them not to yell at you?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 30, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> @wanderer1479
> Do you make your smoothies?
> 
> LOL,  in the winter an hour, have to blow dry my hair.  Too long for it to air dry.
> ...

Click to collapse



Approx 10 minutes, I'm a man 

Do you use a lot of makeup?

---------- Post added at 08:50 ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 ----------




wanderer1479 said:


> If someone yelled at you, would you yell at them too, or would you calmly tell them not to yell at you?

Click to collapse



Last one ... new question above


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 30, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Approx 10 minutes, I'm a man
> 
> Do you use a lot of makeup?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't. I use only mascara and eyebrow shadow. 

What do you think about tattooed eyebrows? I mean when a girl or a guy(never saw that, but I'm always for gender equality) doesn't have them, and then she/he tattoos them?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 30, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't. I use only mascara and eyebrow shadow.
> 
> What do you think about tattooed eyebrows? I mean when a girl or a guy(never saw that, but I'm always for gender equality) doesn't have them, and then she/he tattoos them?

Click to collapse



Scary! 

Do you have any piercing and/or tattoo, and where?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 30, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Scary!
> 
> Do you have any piercing and/or tattoo, and where?

Click to collapse



I don't, but I would like to get a tattoo.

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 30, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't, but I would like to get a tattoo.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Nope.

Do you wear any kind of jewelry?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 30, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope.
> 
> Do you wear any kind of jewelry?

Click to collapse



I wear earrings and a ring that I have made by myself from a leather thread.

Are you usually cold in winter? Do you wear a lot of clothes?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 30, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I wear earrings and a ring that I have made by myself from a leather thread.
> 
> Are you usually cold in winter? Do you wear a lot of clothes?

Click to collapse



Nope, just jeans, sweatshirt and a jacket.

'N you?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 30, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope, just jeans, sweatshirt and a jacket.
> 
> 'N you?

Click to collapse



I wear a looot of clothes D I wear shirt without sleeves, shirt with sleeves, thin sweater, sweater, jeans, tights, and a jacket. 

Do you live in a house or in a flat?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 30, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I wear a looot of clothes D I wear shirt without sleeves, shirt with sleeves, thin sweater, sweater, jeans, tights, and a jacket.
> 
> Do you live in a house or in a flat?

Click to collapse



In a flat that I own.

Are you living in a private property or for a rent?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 30, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> In a flat that I own.
> 
> Are you living in a private property or for a rent?

Click to collapse



I live in a private property

What is perfect size of the screen on mobile phones for you?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 30, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I live in a private property
> 
> What is perfect size of the screen on mobile phones for you?

Click to collapse



5,8"

Same


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 30, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> 5,8"
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



same

same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Nov 30, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> 5,8"
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



5.5" 

Do you feel like it's the end of the year?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 30, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> 5.5"
> 
> Do you feel like it's the end of the year?

Click to collapse



Yes.

Do you wear a headset at work, if not would you like to do?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 30, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes.
> 
> Do you wear a headset at work, if not would you like to do?

Click to collapse



Yes, music helps me think.

What web comics do you follow?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 1, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Yes, music helps me think.
> 
> What web comics do you follow?

Click to collapse



None.

You?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 1, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> None.
> 
> You?

Click to collapse



I have just started one, I think it's called "Lady and her butler", something like that, I can't remember. 

Were there ever floods in your city/town?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 1, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I have just started one, I think it's called "Lady and her butler", something like that, I can't remember.
> 
> Were there ever floods in your city/town?

Click to collapse



Yeah, this year there were 300l rain on 1 m² in 24 hours.

Same


----------



## hornyherbert (Dec 1, 2017)

Thank God this never happened here, eastern germany has had a massive flood a few years ago ruining all local stores and family homes. After the flood Insurance companies started to cancel contracts for flood risky houses near rivers, then making new offers which were ridiculously high priced or denying people new contracts.

What smartphone manufacturer you dislike most?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 1, 2017)

hornyherbert said:


> Thank God this never happened here, eastern germany has had a massive flood a few years ago ruining all local stores and family homes. After the flood Insurance companies started to cancel contracts for flood risky houses near rivers, then making new offers which were ridiculously high priced or denying people new contracts.
> 
> What smartphone manufacturer you dislike most?

Click to collapse



Alcatel maybe, haha

Is there some product for shoes that you use to spray on them so they wouldn't let water in?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 1, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Alcatel maybe, haha
> 
> Is there some product for shoes that you use to spray on them so they wouldn't let water in?

Click to collapse



Yes, works perfect.

Do you do the same with other clothes, i.e. jackets?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 1, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, works perfect.
> 
> Do you do the same with other clothes, i.e. jackets?

Click to collapse



I have never seen those products, so I have never used them. 

How are you going to spend New Year's eve?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 1, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I have never seen those products, so I have never used them.
> 
> How are you going to spend New Year's eve?

Click to collapse



I'll be partying in a club.

Do you have any resolutions for the New Year?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 1, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I'll be partying in a club.
> 
> Do you have any resolutions for the New Year?

Click to collapse



I would like to travel more, lose some weight, improve my endurance in fitness, mountaineer... 

I'm running out of questions.... What is your dream job? (I think we already had this question, but hey )


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 1, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I would like to travel more, lose some weight, improve my endurance in fitness, mountaineer...
> 
> I'm running out of questions.... What is your dream job? (I think we already had this question, but hey )

Click to collapse



hmm, that's hard ... I'd like to work as a pilot, for example.

And you?


----------



## rbeavers (Dec 1, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> hmm, that's hard ... I'd like to work as a pilot, for example.
> 
> And you?

Click to collapse



Would love of working XDA app.

And You?

Sent from my SM-N950U using http://r.tapatalk.com/steaming pile of s***[/URL


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 2, 2017)

rbeavers said:


> Would love of working XDA app.
> 
> And You?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using http://r.tapatalk.com/steaming pile of s***[/URL

Click to collapse



Photographer.  

Do you dance?


----------



## rbeavers (Dec 2, 2017)

I Wish!

What do you do for fun ?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 2, 2017)

rbeavers said:


> I Wish!
> 
> What do you do for fun ?

Click to collapse



Sports.

Any specific plans for the weekend yet?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 2, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Sports.
> 
> Any specific plans for the weekend yet?

Click to collapse



Yes, relax.  

Where do you go to do your grocery shopping at?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 2, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Yes, relax.
> 
> Where do you go to do your grocery shopping at?

Click to collapse



I go in one specific super market once a week and buy all the stuff for the entire week. 

Do you buy a lot of frozen food?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 3, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I go in one specific super market once a week and buy all the stuff for the entire week.
> 
> Do you buy a lot of frozen food?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



No.  

Have you ever danced in the rain?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 3, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No.
> 
> Have you ever danced in the rain?

Click to collapse



No.

What will you have for lunch today?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 3, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> What will you have for lunch today?

Click to collapse



Nothing....I don't eat lunch.  I only eat once a day.  Oops,  I do eat lunch on Saturdays.  

Same


----------



## PT400C (Dec 3, 2017)

I like everything I eat to be fresh and handmade... So an apple 

Do you need the newest and most popular smartphone or can it be an older but still very good device?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 4, 2017)

PT400C said:


> I like everything I eat to be fresh and handmade... So an apple
> 
> Do you need the newest and most popular smartphone or can it be an older but still very good device?

Click to collapse



I don't need always the latest released device, if the "old" one is still good in terms of performance and battery life.

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 4, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I don't need always the latest released device, if the "old" one is still good in terms of performance and battery life.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I don't care about new devices. I want my phone to have good performance and to look good. It's usually not older than a year an a half, since I consider phones that are older than that to be very old, haha, and I'm not interested in old phones either 

What is the best place to celebrate New Year's Eve at?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't care about new devices. I want my phone to have good performance and to look good. It's usually not older than a year an a half, since I consider phones that are older than that to be very old, haha, and I'm not interested in old phones either
> 
> What is the best place to celebrate New Year's Eve at?

Click to collapse



At home with your friends or someone you love

Do you prefer big parties or smaller gatherings?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 4, 2017)

husam666 said:


> At home with your friends or someone you love
> 
> Do you prefer big parties or smaller gatherings?

Click to collapse



Smaller Gatherings.

Do you think that things like alcohol and soft drugs belong to a good party?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 4, 2017)

husam666 said:


> At home with your friends or someone you love
> 
> Do you prefer big parties or smaller gatherings?

Click to collapse



Both are ok, since you spend time with your friends on both, haha  It doesn't matter if it's a big party if you don't know more than half of the guests, you always spend time with your friends.  

What is the first thing that you notice on a guy/girl?

---------- Post added at 01:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 PM ----------




ulxerker said:


> Smaller Gatherings.
> 
> Do you think that things like alcohol and soft drugs belong to a good party?

Click to collapse



I didn't see this one. I don't think anyone should use drugs, and alcohol is ok, although I don't drink it. 

My question is above.


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 4, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Both are ok, since you spend time with your friends on both, haha  It doesn't matter if it's a big party if you don't know more than half of the guests, you always spend time with your friends.
> 
> What is the first thing that you notice on a guy/girl?

Click to collapse



The face.

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 4, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> The face.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



The height

Do you have a beard?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 4, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> The height
> 
> Do you have a beard?

Click to collapse



Yes, a 3 to 5 days beard.

You, too? Lol, no 

Do you wear your hair with a braid sometimes?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 4, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, a 3 to 5 days beard.
> 
> You, too? Lol, no
> 
> Do you wear your hair with a braid sometimes?

Click to collapse



Hhaha  I don't actually  but I like braids

Do you think it's easy to lose weight?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 4, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Hhaha  I don't actually  but I like braids
> 
> Do you think it's easy to lose weight?

Click to collapse



Yes, its all about food and sports ... you just need discipline.

Do you want to lose weight?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 4, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, its all about food and sports ... you just need discipline.
> 
> Do you want to lose weight?

Click to collapse



It's all about calories  
Yes, I want to lose weight, but I guess I don't have good discipline. I need to focus and be persistent. 

Would you rather be very skinny, like very, very skinny, or obese?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 4, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> It's all about calories
> Yes, I want to lose weight, but I guess I don't have good discipline. I need to focus and be persistent.
> 
> Would you rather be very skinny, like very, very skinny, or obese?

Click to collapse



Very skinny is not attractive in my eyes, it has to be well balanced.

You ever did a diet?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 4, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Very skinny is not attractive in my eyes, it has to be well balanced.
> 
> You ever did a diet?

Click to collapse



I did, but I don't like diets, and I will never do them again. It's all about calories, and you can eat whatever you like and still lose weight 

Would you rather lose a thumb, or a pinky?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 4, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I did, but I don't like diets, and I will never do them again. It's all about calories, and you can eat whatever you like and still lose weight
> 
> Would you rather lose a thumb, or a pinky?

Click to collapse



Hard question 

I'd say pinky.

Did you or do your wear glasses, if so which kind and style?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 4, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Hard question
> 
> I'd say pinky.
> 
> Did you or do your wear glasses, if so which kind and style?

Click to collapse



Yes, these are what my current glasses look like






Do you think glasses are attractive?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 4, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Yes, these are what my current glasses look like
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I do.  So are sunglasses ? 

Do you only have one pair of glasses or couple?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 5, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Yes, I do.  So are sunglasses
> 
> Do you only have one pair of glasses or couple?

Click to collapse



I have 1 pair of sunglasses, that's it.

Who is your favorite male and female movie actor?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 5, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I have 1 pair of sunglasses, that's it.
> 
> Who is your favorite male and female movie actor?

Click to collapse



Female Nina Dobrev, male Jared Leto 

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 5, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Female Nina Dobrev, male Jared Leto
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Good morning!  

Male: Denzel Washington, female: Sigourney Weaver.

Most attractive people (only 1 man or woman) at this time?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 5, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Male: Denzel Washington, female: Sigourney Weaver.
> 
> Most attractive people (only 1 man or woman) at this time?

Click to collapse



Good morning 

Most attractive...my boyfriend D 
Hehe, but if you are talking about celebrities...then Diego Luna was the first one on my mind

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 5, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Most attractive...my boyfriend D
> Hehe, but if you are talking about celebrities...then Diego Luna was the first one on my mind
> ...

Click to collapse



Teresa Palmer.

Do you watch a lot of TV at home?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 5, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Teresa Palmer.
> 
> Do you watch a lot of TV at home?

Click to collapse



No, I don't watch it at all

Have you watched The Vampire Diaries?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 5, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> No, I don't watch it at all
> 
> Have you watched The Vampire Diaries?

Click to collapse



Nope, this is girls stuff, I guess.

did you watch Game Of Thrones? Sure, I guess


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 5, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope, this is girls stuff, I guess.
> 
> did you watch Game Of Thrones? Sure, I guess

Click to collapse



It's not girls' stuff at all  it's about vampires, romance, brothers....

I have not watched a single episode of Game Of Thrones 

Do you hate it when someone doesn't treat all people on the team equally?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 5, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> It's not girls' stuff at all  it's about vampire, romance, brothers....
> 
> I have not watched a single episode of Game Of Thrones
> 
> Do you hate it when someone doesn't treat all people on the team equally?

Click to collapse



Yes, of course.

Did you made bad experiences for such a situation?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, of course.
> 
> Did you made bad experiences for such a situation?

Click to collapse



No, I was always the one treated better than the rest 

Have you ever been treated better than your peers?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 5, 2017)

husam666 said:


> No, I was always the one treated better than the rest
> 
> Have you ever been treated better than your peers?

Click to collapse



No

If you have a job, or had a job, how did you feel on your first day?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 5, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> No
> 
> If you have a job, or had a job, how did you feel on your first day?

Click to collapse



A bit nervous.

Did you ever get fired?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 5, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> A bit nervous.
> 
> Did you ever get fired?

Click to collapse



Never!  I was always the one to quit

Same, and describe the situation, haha


----------



## PT400C (Dec 5, 2017)

Why having a job if you are a student? 

Do you like videos, with people failing?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 5, 2017)

PT400C said:


> Why having a job if you are a student?
> 
> Do you like videos, with people failing?

Click to collapse



So you would have money

No

Coke or 7up?


----------



## PT400C (Dec 5, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> So you would have money
> 
> No
> 
> Coke or 7up?

Click to collapse



Coke, for sure 

Pepsi or Coke?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 5, 2017)

PT400C said:


> Coke, for sure
> 
> Pepsi or Coke?

Click to collapse



Pepsi Max. 

Same

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## PT400C (Dec 5, 2017)

I'll just answer my own question lol
Coke ist for me the one and only Cola 

White or dark chocolate?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 5, 2017)

PT400C said:


> I'll just answer my own question lol
> Coke ist for me the one and only Cola
> 
> White or dark chocolate?

Click to collapse



White

Do you have a favourite band/artist? if so which?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 6, 2017)

husam666 said:


> White
> 
> Do you have a favourite band/artist? if so which?

Click to collapse



Thirty Seconds To Mars and Kings of Leon 

What is your favorite number?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 6, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Thirty Seconds To Mars and Kings of Leon
> 
> What is your favorite number?

Click to collapse



7 

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 6, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> 7
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



2

Do you listen to sad songs, or do you skip them when they come up on the radio or on a playlist?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 6, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> 2
> 
> Do you listen to sad songs, or do you skip them when they come up on the radio or on a playlist?

Click to collapse



Just depends on what mood I'm in.  But, I would rather go up beat than down.  Up beat makes the day better. 

How's 'bout you


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 6, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Just depends on what mood I'm in.  But, I would rather go up beat than down.  Up beat makes the day better.
> 
> How's 'bout you

Click to collapse



I like them, too.

Do you dance a bit when you listen to music for yourself?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 6, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I like them, too.
> 
> Do you dance a bit when you listen to music for yourself?

Click to collapse



I do, and sometimes I go crazy, haha  I wish I would have the liberty to dance that way when I'm in a club, but instead I feel awkward

Do you eat a lot?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 6, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I do, and sometimes I go crazy, haha  I wish I would have the liberty to dance that way when I'm in a club, but instead I feel awkward
> 
> Do you eat a lot?

Click to collapse



Nope, just average. 

Why do you feel awkward when dancing in a club, are you shy?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 6, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope, just average.
> 
> Why do you feel awkward when dancing in a club, are you shy?

Click to collapse



No, I said that I feel awkward when I dance in the club crazily  the way I dance when I'm alone at home. I do dance in a club, but normally, haha

Are You shy?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 6, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> No, I said that I feel awkward when I dance in the club crazily  the way I dance when I'm alone at home. I do dance in a club, but normally, haha
> 
> Are You shy?

Click to collapse



No, I don't think so.

In a club, are you wearing short or long clothes?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 6, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> No, I don't think so.
> 
> In a club, are you wearing short or long clothes?

Click to collapse



Hahah, it depends, sometimes short, sometimes long 

How long do you stay in a club?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 6, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Hahah, it depends, sometimes short, sometimes long
> 
> How long do you stay in a club?

Click to collapse



No that long anymore, lets say from 11pm to 3am.

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 6, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> No that long anymore, lets say from 11pm to 3am.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I don't know, 10pm-2am

Do you believe in Law of attraction?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 6, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't know, 10pm-2am
> 
> Do you believe in Law of attraction?

Click to collapse



Yes.

Headphones or in-ear phones, and why?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 6, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes.
> 
> Headphones or in-ear phones, and why?

Click to collapse



It depends...If I'm in a peaceful room, then headphones, but if I'm outside, or in a room where people talk (and I don't want to listen to them), then in-ear headphones. But generally speaking I prefer headphones. 

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 6, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> It depends...If I'm in a peaceful room, then headphones, but if I'm outside, or in a room where people talk (and I don't want to listen to them), then in-ear headphones. But generally speaking I prefer headphones.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I prefer the in-ear ones because for me its more comfortable and the sound is better.

Do you like to listen to music via headphones very loud or in moderate volume?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 6, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I prefer the in-ear ones because for me its more comfortable and the sound is better.
> 
> Do you like to listen to music via headphones very loud or in moderate volume?

Click to collapse



Moderate, but not too quiet. I used to  listen to it very loudly, but that is not good for hearing.

Do you think that airplanes will fall on your head when they fly above your house and make those loud sounds?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 6, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Moderate, but not too quiet. I used to  listen to it very loudly, but that is not good for hearing.
> 
> Do you think that airplanes will fall on your head when they fly above your house and make those loud noises?

Click to collapse



No, I never experienced that or had such a situation.

Are there a lot crossing airplanes in the area you live?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 6, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> No, I never experienced that or had such a situation.
> 
> Are there a lot crossing airplanes in the area you live?

Click to collapse



Never? Seriously? 

There are not too many of them, but they fly all the time, and sometimes they are VERY loud.

Did you ever travel by a train?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 6, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Never? Seriously?
> 
> There are not too many of them, but they fly all the time, and sometimes they are VERY loud.
> 
> Did you ever travel by a train?

Click to collapse



Yes, its very cozy and chilling to travel by train.

Do you also work on weekends?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 6, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, its very cozy and chilling to travel by train.
> 
> Do you also work on weekends?

Click to collapse



Sometimes

What about you?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 6, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Sometimes
> 
> What about you?

Click to collapse



Nope, at the moment from Monday to Friday.

How many days vacation do you have per year?


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 7, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope, at the moment from Monday to Friday.
> 
> How many days vacation do you have per year?

Click to collapse



60 days

closest near death experience?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 7, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> 60 days
> 
> closest near death experience?

Click to collapse



A car accident.

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 7, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> A car accident.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



A car almost hit me when I was 14, but I moved in time and escaped it. It was literally 2cm away from me.

Do you live in a big city, or in a small one?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 7, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> A car almost hit me when I was 14, but I moved in time and escaped it. It was literally 2cm away from me.
> 
> Do you live in a big city, or in a small one?

Click to collapse



In a big city.

And you, which one?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 7, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> In a big city.
> 
> And you, which one?

Click to collapse



My city is not big, nor small. It has 300.000 citizens

What can you tell me to motivate me to lose weight?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 7, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> My city is not big, nor small. It has 300.000 citizens
> 
> What can you tell me to motivate me to lose weight?

Click to collapse



Don't

What's up ...


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 7, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Don't
> 
> What's up ...

Click to collapse



Weather is beautiful and I feel like taking a walk

Do you travel in winter and when it's cold?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 7, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Weather is beautiful and I feel like taking a walk
> 
> Do you travel in winter and when it's cold?

Click to collapse



No, I'm more the summer guy.

Are you doing winter sports, if so what exactly?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 7, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> No, I'm more the summer guy.
> 
> Are you doing winter sports, if so what exactly?

Click to collapse



I don't. I like to mountaineer  I don't know if you count that as a sport

What is the best cure when you are bored?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 7, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't. I like to mountaineer  I don't know if you count that as a sport
> 
> What is the best cure when you are bored?

Click to collapse



Music.

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 7, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Music.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Playing games, taking a walk, watching movies...

What is your favorite movie?


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 8, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Playing games, taking a walk, watching movies...
> 
> What is your favorite movie?

Click to collapse



Infernal Affairs

Whats the best way to dump a partner in a relationship?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 8, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> Infernal Affairs
> 
> Whats the best way to dump a partner in a relationship?

Click to collapse



To tell her/him that things simply don't go well, and that you are not meant for each other. And you should tell them that in person, never on social media. 

Do you stay friends with your exes?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 8, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> To tell her/him that things simply don't go well, and that you are not meant for each other. And you should tell them that in person, never on social media.
> 
> Do you stay friends with your exes?

Click to collapse



Good morning!  

Nope, this usually never works.

You?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 8, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Nope, this usually never works.
> 
> You?

Click to collapse



Good morning 

No, haha

Could you go a week without chocolate?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 8, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Good morning
> 
> No, haha
> 
> Could you go a week without chocolate?

Click to collapse



Yes, I don't like sweets at all.

Do you like hot chocolate, too?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 8, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, I don't like sweets at all.
> 
> Do you like hot chocolate, too?

Click to collapse



I like hot chocolate  with whipped cream )

Are there decorations for New Year in your city now?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 8, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I like hot chocolate  with whipped cream )
> 
> Are there decorations for New Year in your city now?

Click to collapse



Not yet, but for Xmas.

What are you doing on New Years Eve, any plans?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 8, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Not yet, but for Xmas.
> 
> What are you doing on New Years Eve, any plans?

Click to collapse



I will go to a beer bar with my friends probably.

What about you?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 8, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I will go to a beer bar with my friends probably.
> 
> What about you?

Click to collapse



I'm going into a club and dance into the New Year.

Are you shouting the countdown just before midnight on NYE?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 8, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I'm going into a club and dance into the New Year.
> 
> Are you shouting the countdown just before midnight on NYE?

Click to collapse



Of course! 

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 8, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Of course!
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Same.

What is "I love you" in your language?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 8, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Same.
> 
> What is "I love you" in your language?

Click to collapse



"Volim te" 

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 8, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> "Volim te"
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



"Ich liebe Dich".

What other languages so you speak?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 8, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> "Ich liebe Dich".
> 
> What other languages so you speak?

Click to collapse



None... I would like to learn how to speak French and Spanish.  

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 8, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> None... I would like to learn how to speak French and Spanish.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



English, German, Greek and Russian.

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 10, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> English, German, Greek and Russian.
> 
> Any plans for the weekend?

Click to collapse



Yup,  was with Mom, brother, and nephew today.  Sunday is going to be a kick up my feet...sit back and relax day   Maybe watch a few DVR shows, it's 100% full, LOL.  

What are you doing tomorrow?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 10, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Yup,  was with Mom, brother, and nephew today.  Sunday is going to be a kick up my feet...sit back and relax day   Maybe watch a few DVR shows, it's 100% full, LOL.
> 
> What are you doing tomorrow?

Click to collapse



Doing sports and visiting my parents in law for eating.

Do you like Mondays as the beginning of a working week?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 10, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Doing sports and visiting my parents in law for eating.
> 
> Do you like Mondays as the beginning of a working week?

Click to collapse



Mondays don't bother me.  The work week has to begin on one of the days.  

What country do you live in?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 10, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Mondays don't bother me.  The work week has to begin on one of the days.
> 
> What country do you live in?

Click to collapse



The one Trump decided to mess with a few days ago -_-

Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 11, 2017)

husam666 said:


> The one Trump decided to mess with a few days ago -_-
> 
> Did you have a good weekend?

Click to collapse



Yes, but missed out on all the snow 

How was your weekend?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 11, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Yes, but missed out on all the snow
> 
> How was your weekend?

Click to collapse



Pretty quiet and cozy.

When starts your working day today?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 12, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Pretty quiet and cozy.
> 
> When starts your working day today?

Click to collapse



At 9

Favorite drink?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 12, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> At 9
> 
> Favorite drink?

Click to collapse



Hello!  

Softdrink: just water, alcoholic drink: Whiskey.

Bread from the freezer or fresh bread only?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 12, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Hello!
> 
> Softdrink: just water, alcoholic drink: Whiskey.
> 
> Bread from the freezer or fresh bread only?

Click to collapse



Hello  

Both are fine, but if I have to choose I would say fresh bread

What are you going to eat for lunch today?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 12, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Hello
> 
> Both are fine, but if I have to choose I would say fresh bread
> 
> What are you going to eat for lunch today?

Click to collapse



Lunch is way over, I had an apple and a cookie. 

What are you having for dinner?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 13, 2017)

A Bad Guy said:


> Spaghetti
> Who is your boy/girlfriend ?

Click to collapse



That doesn't concern you.  

Favorite E-Mail app?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 13, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> That doesn't concern you.
> 
> Favorite E-Mail app?

Click to collapse



Your answer to the previous question is epic! XD

Gmail

Do you use pre-installed application for messages on your phone, or do you download a new one?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 13, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Your answer to the previous question is epic! XD
> 
> Gmail
> 
> Do you use pre-installed application for messages on your phone, or do you download a new one?

Click to collapse



The one that is pre installed on the phone.  

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 13, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> The one that is pre installed on the phone.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Same.

Favorite browser app?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 13, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Same.
> 
> Favorite browser app?

Click to collapse



CM browser on the phone.  Firefox on pc.  

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 13, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> CM browser on the phone. Firefox on pc.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Chrome on phone, MS Edge on PC. 

Same

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## hornyherbert (Dec 13, 2017)

Opera on PC, TugaBrowser on Android

Mc Donalds or Burger King?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 13, 2017)

hornyherbert said:


> Opera on PC, TugaBrowser on Android
> 
> Mc Donalds or Burger King?

Click to collapse



Neither.  McDonald's is down right nasty, so is Burger King.  
IF I have to eat at a fast food joint it is Arby's, Hardess, or Chick fil-A.  But rarely eat at any of those joints.  

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 13, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Neither. McDonald's is down right nasty, so is Burger King.
> IF I have to eat at a fast food joint it is Arby's, Hardess, or Chick fil-A. But rarely eat at any of those joints.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Burger King. 

When did you go to a doctor last time and why?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Dec 13, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Burger King.
> 
> When did you go to a doctor last time and why?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Last year, my whole arm was filled with liquid and he was afraid it was kidney failure. It was just that I overworked it in my first day in the gym lol

Do you go to the gym?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 14, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Last year, my whole arm was filled with liquid and he was afraid it was kidney failure. It was just that I overworked it in my first day in the gym lol
> 
> Do you go to the gym?

Click to collapse



Yes.

What exercise do you like/practice most in the gym?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 14, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes.
> 
> What exercise do you like/practice most in the gym?

Click to collapse



I practice the most on a rotex exercise machine, and I like stepper the most

How much time do you spend at the gym?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 14, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I practice the most on a rotex exercise machine, and I like stepper the most
> 
> How much time do you spend at the gym?

Click to collapse



Good morning!  

Approx. 1 to 1.5 hours.

How often do you go to the gym in a week?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 14, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Approx. 1 to 1.5 hours.
> 
> How often do you go to the gym in a week?

Click to collapse



Good morning 

I don't go to the gym at the moment, but when I do, I go 4-5 times a week

Do you own a tablet?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 14, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Good morning
> 
> I don't go to the gym at the moment, but when I do, I go 4-5 times a week
> 
> Do you own a tablet?

Click to collapse



Nope.

You? Which one?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 14, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope.
> 
> You? Which one?

Click to collapse



I don't.

Do you see a point in having a tablet? To me a phone is perfectly enough, and if I had a tablet, I would probably only use it for games.


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 14, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't.
> 
> Do you see a point in having a tablet? To me a phone is perfectly enough, and if I had a tablet, I would probably only use it for games.

Click to collapse



For me a tablet is useless as I even don't play games.

What mobile phone do you have?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 14, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> For me a tablet is useless as I even don't play games.
> 
> What mobile phone do you have?

Click to collapse



Sony Xperia X

You?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 14, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Sony Xperia X
> 
> You?

Click to collapse



OnePlus 5.

What's the data volume included in your mobile contract?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> OnePlus 5.
> 
> What's the data volume included in your mobile contract?

Click to collapse



10GB

Have you ever spent your whole current data plan?

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 14, 2017)

husam666 said:


> 10GB
> 
> Have you ever spent your whole current data plan?
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nope, I've got 4 GB but my usage is only approx 2 GB per month.

For what activity do you spend your mobile data most?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope, I've got 4 GB but my usage is only approx 2 GB per month.
> 
> For what activity do you spend your mobile data most?

Click to collapse



YouTube to stream music that I don't have offline while driving or outside, apparently I used 1.04GB last month on YT. btw if you haven't you should look at YouTube Vanced, which allows you to play videos in the background

you?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 15, 2017)

husam666 said:


> YouTube to stream music that I don't have offline while driving or outside, apparently I used 1.04GB last month on YT. btw if you haven't you should look at YouTube Vanced, which allows you to play videos in the background
> 
> you?

Click to collapse



Surfing and reading.

Do you mute your phone when you sleep?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 15, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Surfing and reading.
> 
> Do you mute your phone when you sleep?

Click to collapse



Yep.Auto shut down and wake in-between sleep time.

Same ?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 15, 2017)

karandpr said:


> Yep.Auto shut down and wake in-between sleep time.
> 
> Same ?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I mute it manually before I go to sleep.

Do you use vibrations at all?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 15, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, I mute it manually before I go to sleep.
> 
> Do you use vibrations at all?

Click to collapse



I use vibrations, I like them when I type a message, because I have a feeling as if I am touching a real keyboard

Do you mute your phone when you are in school/at work?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 15, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I use vibrations, I like them when I type a message, because I have a feeling as if I am touching a real keyboard
> 
> Do you mute your phone when you are in school/at work?

Click to collapse



Yes.

Do you text when you're at school/work?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 15, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes.
> 
> Do you text when you're at school/work?

Click to collapse



Yes, haha

Do you like breaking the rules?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 15, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Yes, haha
> 
> Do you like breaking the rules?

Click to collapse



It depends  

Have you ever been wanted by the police, if so why?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 15, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> It depends
> 
> Have you ever been wanted by the police, if so why?

Click to collapse



Of course not, I'm a good girl 

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 15, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Of course not, I'm a good girl
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Same, except that I'm a man 

Did you ever need the police to help out?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 15, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Same, except that I'm a man
> 
> Did you ever need the police to help out?

Click to collapse



No. Actually I was robbed once :/ a kid stole my wallet, but I didn't call the police. 

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 15, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> No. Actually I was robbed once :/ a kid stole my wallet, but I didn't call the police.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Same is lame 

Nope.

Is there a lot of police on the streets where you live?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 15, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Same is lame
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Is there a lot of police on the streets where you live?

Click to collapse



No. Yesterday I saw police car crashing into a store window :/ they drove very fast with sirens. Idiots.

Sorry, no "same" anymore.  Um...what makes you happy?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 15, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> No. Yesterday I saw police car crashing into a store window :/ they drove very fast with sirens. Idiots.
> 
> Sorry, no "same" anymore.  Um...what makes you happy?

Click to collapse



Friends, music and comedy movies.

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 15, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Friends, music and comedy movies.
> 
> What are your plans for the weekend?

Click to collapse



To relax on Saturday and go to the mountains on Sunday 

Have you ever worked for free?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 15, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> To relax on Saturday and go to the mountains on Sunday
> 
> Have you ever worked for free?

Click to collapse



Nope.

What is your job like, is it kinda office job or something else?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm a web developer, so it's a boring office job, with a lot of cursing at the computer.

same


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 16, 2017)

husam666 said:


> I'm a web developer, so it's a boring office job, with a lot of cursing at the computer.
> 
> same

Click to collapse



I'm an agent for visa affairs, so office job, too.

How many passports and ID cards do you have in total?


----------



## USBhost (Dec 16, 2017)

husam666 said:


> I'm a web developer, so it's a boring office job, with a lot of cursing at the computer.
> 
> same

Click to collapse



Cool!!


ulxerker said:


> I'm an agent for visa affairs, so office job, too.
> 
> How many passports and ID cards do you have in total?

Click to collapse



Hmm between 0 and 10


Your favorite anime character?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 16, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Cool!!
> 
> Hmm between 0 and 10
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



L

Do you prefer texting or phone calls?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 16, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> L
> 
> Do you prefer texting or phone calls?

Click to collapse



Phone calls. 

What's the weather like today in your area?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 16, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Phone calls.
> 
> What's the weather like today in your area?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



It's beautiful! It's 15 degrees and it feels like spring! )

Same


----------



## husam666 (Dec 16, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> It's beautiful! It's 15 degrees and it feels like spring! )
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



16 degrees and sunny

What is your favourite time of day?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 16, 2017)

husam666 said:


> 16 degrees and sunny
> 
> What is your favourite time of day?

Click to collapse



Evening, because it means partying, relaxing and sleeping.

What time of the day you don't like, and why?


----------



## USBhost (Dec 17, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Evening, because it means partying, relaxing and sleeping.
> 
> What time of the day you don't like, and why?

Click to collapse



All except night when I have school. Night is when i watch anime.

are cats just the best?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 17, 2017)

USBhost said:


> All except night when I have school. Night is when i watch anime.
> 
> are cats just the best?

Click to collapse



Not for me.

Dog or cat?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Not for me.
> 
> Dog or cat?

Click to collapse



Cat 

Do you have pets?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 17, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Cat
> 
> Do you have pets?

Click to collapse



Yes, two dogs.  Half Wolf - half Siberian Husky. The other one half Pit Bull - half German Shepherd.  

How old is your pet?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 17, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Yes, two dogs. Half Wolf - half Siberian Husky. The other one half Pit Bull - half German Shepherd.
> 
> How old is your pet?

Click to collapse



4 months, it's a bird. 

What was your first pet?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 17, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> 4 months, it's a bird.
> 
> What was your first pet?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



That's cool  

A dog.  He was a Pit Bull.  Died at very young age... 4 years.  Still miss him 

What kind of bird?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 17, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> That's cool
> 
> A dog. He was a Pit Bull. Died at very young age... 4 years. Still miss him
> 
> What kind of bird?

Click to collapse



A budgie. 

You ever had one, too?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 17, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> A budgie.
> 
> You ever had one, too?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



No.  My mom don't like inside birds. I want her to come over and visit. 

What colors are your bird?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 17, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No. My mom don't like inside birds. I want her to come over and visit.
> 
> What colors are your bird?

Click to collapse



Sky blue with a bit of white, he is flying around and not in a cage. 

Colors of your dogs?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 17, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Sky blue with a bit of white, he is flying around and not in a cage.
> 
> Colors of your dogs?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Pretty  

The Wolf - Husky is grey, white with a touch of brown mixed in ... he  is handsome.  Pit - Shepherd is black, brown, with a touch of white... she is really cute.

Are you going to get another pet?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 17, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Pretty
> 
> The Wolf - Husky is grey, white with a touch of brown mixed in ... he is handsome. Pit - Shepherd is black, brown, with a touch of white... she is really cute.
> 
> Are you going to get another pet?

Click to collapse



Nope, not now. 

Are you talking to your dogs and do they understand you?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 17, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope, not now.
> 
> Are you talking to your dogs and do they understand you?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Yes, I do talk to my doggies  I think they understand some of what I say especially the tone.... emotions in my voice.  

Do you feed and watch birds outside?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 17, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Yes, I do talk to my doggies  I think they understand some of what I say especially the tone.... emotions in my voice.
> 
> Do you feed and watch birds outside?

Click to collapse



Yes, in winter time.

Do you like to watch animal documentaries?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 17, 2017)

hornyherbert said:


> Yes, i especially enjoy the mating scenes.
> 
> What makes you very angry?

Click to collapse



Unfairness. 

Same

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 17, 2017)

When people murder.... thievery....  Try to mug me while in line at a store. Abuse to the spouse whether it be female abuse or male abuse. Children abuse, that really p*sses me off! 
I could go on... O' I did... 
When people speed up to hit animals in the road.  When people dump the animals off in the country to let them die.  People who abuse animals.  I'll stop.  Not only it makes me angry.... makes me sad 

Do you go to political rallies?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 17, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> When people murder.... thievery....  Try to mug me while in line at a store. Abuse to the spouse whether it be female abuse or male abuse. Children abuse, that really p*sses me off!
> I could go on... O' I did...
> When people speed up to hit animals in the road.  When people dump the animals off in the country to let them die.  People who abuse animals.  I'll stop.  Not only it makes me angry.... makes me sad
> 
> Do you go to political rallies?

Click to collapse



Nope.

Are you political involved, and how?


----------



## hornyherbert (Dec 17, 2017)

Well, i went to Bundestag election in September. Unfortunately my chosen political party "Partei Bibeltreuer Christen (PBC)" did not get enough votes. 

Smoking or Vaping?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 17, 2017)

hornyherbert said:


> Well, i went to Bundestag election in September. Unfortunately my chosen political party "Partei Bibeltreuer Christen (PBC)" did not get enough votes.
> 
> Smoking or Vaping?

Click to collapse



Vaping.  Have a lot of bodacious flavors and so much healthier. 

What say you.... Smoke or Vaping?


----------



## hornyherbert (Dec 17, 2017)

Vaping!

Same


----------



## husam666 (Dec 17, 2017)

hornyherbert said:


> Vaping!
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Neither, but I prefer to second hand smoke than second hand vape.

Have you ever black out drunk?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 18, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Neither, but I prefer to second hand smoke than second hand vape.
> 
> Have you ever black out drunk?

Click to collapse



yeah, when I was a teen and it was not really on purpose. 

do you have to work today, too?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 18, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> yeah, when I was a teen and it was not really on purpose.
> 
> do you have to work today, too?

Click to collapse



No, I don't have a job atm

Do you like your job?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 18, 2017)

husam666 said:


> No, I don't have a job atm
> 
> Do you like your job?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I can't complain.

Are you looking for a new job, which one?


----------



## mamap2000 (Dec 19, 2017)

Jack Harkness said:


> Unemployed, Looking for a new job
> 
> Is your job interesting?

Click to collapse



Pretty well, im a programmer  sombody thinks this is boring job, but i dont think so.

How old are you?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 19, 2017)

mamap2000 said:


> Pretty well, im a programmer  sombody thinks this is boring job, but i dont think so.
> 
> How old are you?

Click to collapse



Between 30 and 40  

How tall are you?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 19, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Between 30 and 40
> 
> How tall are you?

Click to collapse



168cm

Why do  you hide your age?  It only makes you older. Be proud of your age.


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 19, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> 168cm
> 
> Why do  you hide your age?  It only makes you older. Be proud of your age.

Click to collapse



Good morning!  

39.

You?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 19, 2017)

Good morning 

I'm 26 

Do you get sick easily?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 19, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Good morning
> 
> I'm 26
> 
> Do you get sick easily?

Click to collapse



Fortunately no, but right now I have a cold.

When did you have been sick the last time and what did you have?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 19, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Fortunately no, but right now I have a cold.
> 
> When did you have been sick the last time and what did you have?

Click to collapse



I'm sick right now. I have a flu.

Do you like surprises?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 19, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I'm sick right now. I have a flu.
> 
> Do you like surprises?

Click to collapse



Good ones, yes. Bad ones, no.

hehe, me too. but I'm at work, though ... You, too?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 20, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Good ones, yes. Bad ones, no.
> 
> hehe, me too. but I'm at work, though ... You, too?

Click to collapse



I'm not

Pie or omelette? (You can't say none, you have to choose)


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 20, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I'm not
> 
> Pie or omelette? (You can't say none, you have to choose)

Click to collapse



Pie.

Strawberry or blueberry?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Pie.
> 
> Strawberry or blueberry?

Click to collapse



Strawberry

How are you feeling today?

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 20, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Strawberry
> 
> How are you feeling today?
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So so as I have a cold.

Do you have all gifts for Xmas ready?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> So so as I have a cold.
> 
> Do you have all gifts for Xmas ready?

Click to collapse



We don't celebrate xmas. But a friend and I decided to buy a fancy chess set for another friend who's into chess and taught us how to play, since he's also leaving back to Germany in the end of the month.

you?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 20, 2017)

husam666 said:


> We don't celebrate xmas. But a friend and I decided to buy a fancy chess set for another friend who's into chess and taught us how to play, since he's also leaving back to Germany in the end of the month.
> 
> you?

Click to collapse



Yes, fortunately ... its always a bit stressful.

Do you have a lot of friends from Germany, in what cities are they living?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, fortunately ... its always a bit stressful.
> 
> Do you have a lot of friends from Germany, in what cities are they living?

Click to collapse



Yes, I frequent a cafe that belongs to a church that germans volunteers are running. The cities that I remember are Berlin and Frankfurt, the rest of the cities are hard to pronounce or remember 

Do you have international friends too?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 20, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Yes, I frequent a cafe that belongs to a church that germans volunteers are running. The cities that I remember are Berlin and Frankfurt, the rest of the cities are hard to pronounce or remember
> 
> Do you have international friends too?

Click to collapse



Yes, mainly in the US, Russia and south-southeast Europe.

Have you ever been to the US, where exactly?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 21, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, mainly in the US, Russia and south-southeast Europe.
> 
> Have you ever been to the US, where exactly?

Click to collapse



I haven't, but it would be cool to go there. 

What countries in south-southeast Europe are your friends from?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 21, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I haven't, but it would be cool to go there.
> 
> What countries in south-southeast Europe are your friends from?

Click to collapse



Greece, Bulgaria and Albania. Also, I know some nice people from Serbia  

Have you friends from those countries, too, as you are from Serbia?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 21, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Greece, Bulgaria and Albania. Also, I know some nice people from Serbia
> 
> Have you friends from those countries, too, as you are from Serbia?

Click to collapse



I have friends from Bulgaria and Greece, yes 

What is the best place to go to a seaside?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 21, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I have friends from Bulgaria and Greece, yes
> 
> What is the best place to go to a seaside?

Click to collapse



A bay with sandy beach.

Lying on a towel or on a sunbed?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 21, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> A bay with sandy beach.
> 
> Lying on a towel or on a sunbed?

Click to collapse



I meant what country is the best for seaside! XD 

Hm...beach mattress is the best, but since I have to choose, then on a towel, but with something under my head, so I could look at the sea.  

Do you feel holiday spirit in the air? D


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 21, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I meant what country is the best for seaside! XD
> 
> Hm...beach mattress is the best, but since I have to choose, then on a towel, but with something under my head, so I could look at the sea.
> 
> Do you feel holiday spirit in the air? D

Click to collapse



Yes 

Do you use sun cream and with wich protection level?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 21, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes
> 
> Do you use sun cream and with wich protection level?

Click to collapse



I do, of course, since I would be red if I didn't. I don't remember what level it is, but it's not too high, nor too low. Something in between. 

If you could, would you like to be in charge of the decoration of the city for New Year and Christmas?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 21, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I do, of course, since I would be red if I didn't. I don't remember what level it is, but it's not too high, nor too low. Something in between.
> 
> If you could, would you like to be in charge of the decoration of the city for New Year and Christmas?

Click to collapse



Not really, but I like to watch those decorations.

Do you decorate at home?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 21, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Not really, but I like to watch those decorations.
> 
> Do you decorate at home?

Click to collapse



I do, I like decorations 

Do you feel better?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 21, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I do, I like decorations
> 
> Do you feel better?

Click to collapse



Yes, fortunately.

Are you working between Xmas and NYE?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 21, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, fortunately.
> 
> Are you working between Xmas and NYE?

Click to collapse



Our Christmas is in January  on 7th. We don't work between New Year and Christmas. 

Soup or stew?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 21, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Our Christmas is in January  on 7th. We don't work between New Year and Christmas.
> 
> Soup or stew?

Click to collapse



Soup.

What is your favorite soup?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 21, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Soup.
> 
> What is your favorite soup?

Click to collapse



I raaaarely(like once in 10 years) eat soup, so... no favorite D

Chicken meat or pork?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 21, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I raaaarely(like once in 10 years) eat soup, so... no favorite D
> 
> Chicken meat or pork?

Click to collapse



Chicken.

Burger with beef or chicken?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 21, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Chicken.
> 
> Burger with beef or chicken?

Click to collapse



Chicken....mmm....burger...

Favorite fast food restaurant?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 21, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Chicken....mmm....burger...
> 
> Favorite fast food restaurant?

Click to collapse



BurgerKing in Europe and Wendies in the US.

Which one do you like in your area?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 21, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> BurgerKing in Europe and Wendies in the US.
> 
> Which one do you like in your area?

Click to collapse



Good ol' McDonald's 

What is your favorite burger from BurgerKing?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 21, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Good ol' McDonald's
> 
> What is your favorite burger from BurgerKing?

Click to collapse



I have 2 actually: Whopper and Long Chicken ... yummy  

What is your favorite burger from McDonald's?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 21, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I have 2 actually: Whopper and Long Chicken ... yummy
> 
> What is your favorite burger from McDonald's?

Click to collapse



Whopper is good, I haven't tasted Long Chicken...omnom nom nom

My favorite burger from McDonald's is Big Mac ) delicious!

Fries or baked potato?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 21, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Whopper is good, I haven't tasted Long Chicken...omnom nom nom
> 
> My favorite burger from McDonald's is Big Mac ) delicious!
> 
> Fries or baked potato?

Click to collapse



Baked potato.

Burger in menu or single?


----------



## hornyherbert (Dec 21, 2017)

Menu, cause i need something to flush down the trashy meat trash.

Use an annoying case until phone is outdated electronic trash or being angry about scratches until phone is trash?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 21, 2017)

hornyherbert said:


> Menu, cause i need something to flush down the trashy meat trash.
> 
> Use an annoying case until phone is outdated electronic trash or being angry about scratches until phone is trash?

Click to collapse



I use a shock proof case and tempered glass screen protector....

Is it strangely hotter than it should be where you're at?


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 22, 2017)

husam666 said:


> I use a shock proof case and tempered glass screen protector....
> 
> Is it strangely hotter than it should be where you're at?

Click to collapse



no..it is hotter a d colder and the temperature changes more frequently during the day


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 22, 2017)

husam666 said:


> I use a shock proof case and tempered glass screen protector....
> 
> Is it strangely hotter than it should be where you're at?

Click to collapse



Yes, especially for December.

Where are you going on Xmas Eve?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 22, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, especially for December.
> 
> Where are you going on Xmas Eve?

Click to collapse



I'll stay at home 

Do you travel for Christmas?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 22, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I'll stay at home
> 
> Do you travel for Christmas?

Click to collapse



Just a bit to visit my family, but they are living in my area.

Are you seeing your family on Xmas?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 22, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Just a bit to visit my family, but they are living in my area.
> 
> Are you seeing your family on Xmas?

Click to collapse



I live with them.

Did you decorate a Christmas tree?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 22, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I live with them.
> 
> Did you decorate a Christmas tree?

Click to collapse



No, because I'm almost always on the road visiting my family, but all of them have an Xmas tree.

What is the common meal on Xman in your country?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 22, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> No, because I'm almost always on the road visiting my family, but all of them have an Xmas tree.
> 
> What is the common meal on Xman in your country?

Click to collapse



Pork

Do you fast?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 22, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Pork
> 
> Do you fast?

Click to collapse



No.

Is someone playing the Santa Claus on Xmas in your family, if so who?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 22, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> Is someone playing the Santa Claus on Xmas in your family, if so who?

Click to collapse



No one does 

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 22, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> No one does
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



No, not anymore.

Do you have brothers or sisters?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 22, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> No, not anymore.
> 
> Do you have brothers or sisters?

Click to collapse



I have two sisters and one brother 

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 22, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I have two sisters and one brother
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I have one brother.

What are you doing tonight?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 22, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I have one brother.
> 
> What are you doing tonight?

Click to collapse



I'm going to go to bed early since I won't sleep on the night between Saturday and Sunday.

New Year is next week! Are you ready?!


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 22, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I'm going to go to bed early since I won't sleep on the night between Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> New Year is next week! Are you ready?!

Click to collapse



Yep, I am.

What are you doing on Saturday night?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 22, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yep, I am.
> 
> What are you doing on Saturday night?

Click to collapse



I'm going to a party, and on the next morning I'm going to mountaineer, and I have to get up at 5:30

Edit: I forgot a question XDD

Favorite food?


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 23, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I'm going to a party, and on the next morning I'm going to mountaineer, and I have to get up at 5:30
> 
> Edit: I forgot a question XDD
> 
> Favorite food?

Click to collapse



Barbeque Pork

Most evil person you ever met or experienced personally.


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 23, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> Barbeque Pork
> 
> Most evil person you ever met or experienced personally.

Click to collapse



When she was alive...my brothers ex wife. 

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 24, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> When she was alive...my brothers ex wife.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



An absolutely unfair police officer lady who punished me for no reason only because she seemed to have private problems.

What are your plans for today as it is Xmas?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 24, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> An absolutely unfair police officer lady who punished me for no reason only because she seemed to have private problems.
> 
> What are your plans for today as it is Xmas?

Click to collapse



Meeting the family at my brother and nephews home.  

What are your plans after Xmas?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 24, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Meeting the family at my brother and nephews home.
> 
> What are your plans after Xmas?

Click to collapse



I have to work between Xmas and NYE.

Any special food at lunch or dinner today?


----------



## USBhost (Dec 24, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I have to work between Xmas and NYE.
> 
> Any special food at lunch or dinner today?

Click to collapse



Your not the only one.. I will be doing school over Christmas yay... Not.


Pizza!!! Actually idk I'm Not the cook. (For the record I would love pizza as a gift! Or the food why not both!)

Pizza for Christmas dinner sound good?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 24, 2017)

USBhost said:


> Your not the only one.. I will be doing school over Christmas yay... Not.
> 
> 
> Pizza!!! Actually idk I'm Not the cook. (For the record I would love pizza as a gift! Or the food my not both!)
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep, works for me!

Is it snowing in your area right now?


----------



## USBhost (Dec 24, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yep, works for me!
> 
> Is it snowing in your area right now?

Click to collapse



No and I live in the mountains where it snows, I want to leave California so bad. Anyway in a place where it's supposed to snow doesn't but a place like TEXAS  that's not supposed to snow snows.... 


why do I feel old?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 24, 2017)

USBhost said:


> No and I live in the mountains where it snows, I want to leave California so bad. Anyway in a place where it's supposed to snow doesn't but a place like TEXAS  that's not supposed to snow snows....
> 
> 
> why do I feel old?

Click to collapse



Maybe because you're tired or because its Xmas.

What is the age of the oldest people you know in person?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 25, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Maybe because you're tired or because its Xmas.
> 
> What is the age of the oldest people you know in person?

Click to collapse



306. How is the cold there in your place? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 25, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> 306. How is the cold there in your place?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



19°F. Have a nice cozy warm fire in wood stove   Awake this morning to an inch of snow   Still not enough to make a snow angel  

How's the weather where you're at?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 25, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> 19°F. Have a nice cozy warm fire in wood stove   Awake this morning to an inch of snow   Still not enough to make a snow angel
> 
> How's the weather where you're at?

Click to collapse



It's warmer today, it will be around 10 degrees Celsius 

What did you eat for breakfast?

P.S. Merry Christmas to everyone who celebrates it today! )


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 25, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> It's warmer today, it will be around 10 degrees Celsius
> 
> What did you eat for breakfast?
> 
> P.S. Merry Christmas to everyone who celebrates it today! )

Click to collapse



Good morning! 

I had a slice of bread and a jogurt. 

What do you do against headache?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Char_G (Dec 25, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> It's warmer today, it will be around 10 degrees Celsius
> 
> What did you eat for breakfast?
> 
> P.S. Merry Christmas to everyone who celebrates it today! )

Click to collapse



Blueberry pancakes

What's your favorite color?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 25, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I had a slice of bread and a jogurt.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I rarely have headaches, but I take a medicine, and it goes away quickly 

---------- Post added at 09:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 AM ----------




Char_G said:


> Blueberry pancakes
> 
> What's your favorite color?

Click to collapse



My favorite color is maroon

Did you ever dye your hair?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 25, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I rarely have headaches, but I take a medicine, and it goes away quickly
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. 

What is your favorite hair color?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 25, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> What is your favorite hair color?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Brown

Do you remember people's birthdays?


----------



## karandpr (Dec 25, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> 306. How is the cold there in your place?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



306 



wanderer1479 said:


> Brown
> 
> Do you remember people's birthdays?

Click to collapse



Depends on People ...

Did you root our phone ?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 25, 2017)

karandpr said:


> 306
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What phone do we have? XD 

If you meant "Did you root Your phone?", then no, I haven't, nor would I want to.

Why do you root your phone?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 25, 2017)

karandpr said:


> 306
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha was just kidding [emoji14]

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------




wanderer1479 said:


> Why do you root your phone?

Click to collapse



I don't want to be a noob  [emoji23]

Stock or custom? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 25, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> Haha was just kidding [emoji14]
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Custom

What was the first Android phone that you had?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 25, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Custom
> 
> What was the first Android phone that you had?

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy s2i9100. Which phone is your daily driver? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 25, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> Samsung Galaxy s2i9100. Which phone is your daily driver?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



OnePlus 5.

What kernel by which developer are you using?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 26, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> OnePlus 5.
> 
> What kernel by which developer are you using?

Click to collapse



I have no idea what that is  

What is the first thing you do when you get up in the morning?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 26, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I have no idea what that is
> 
> What is the first thing you do when you get up in the morning?

Click to collapse



Good morning!  

Going to the toilet.

And you?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 26, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Going to the toilet.
> 
> And you?

Click to collapse



Good morning 

I make my bed first

Do you prepare clothes that you're going to wear in the evening, or do you do that in the morning?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 26, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Good morning
> 
> I make my bed first
> 
> Do you prepare clothes that you're going to wear in the evening, or do you do that in the morning?

Click to collapse



I do that in the evening the day before.

How much time do you need in the bathroom in the morning?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 26, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> I do that in the evening the day before.
> 
> How much time do you need in the bathroom in the morning?

Click to collapse



Around 15 minutes

Do you come on time when you go to work, date, school, etc....?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 26, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Around 15 minutes
> 
> Do you come on time when you go to work, date, school, etc....?

Click to collapse



Always. 

Did you ever come to late, how much time the latest?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 26, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Always.
> 
> Did you ever come to late, how much time the latest?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Probably 10 or 15 minutes. I think that being late for half an hour, or anything longer than 15 minutes is very rude. I'm usually late when I'm supposed to see my friends. I feel bad about that, but what can I do, I'm just slow with preparation. :/ 

Did you ever get mad at someone for being late?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 26, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Probably 10 or 15 minutes. I think that being late for half an hour, or anything longer than 15 minutes is very rude. I'm usually late when I'm supposed to see my friends. I feel bad about that, but what can I do, I'm just slow with preparation. :/
> 
> Did you ever get mad at someone for being late?

Click to collapse



Yes, I always do.

You ever overslept work?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 26, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, I always do.
> 
> You ever overslept work?

Click to collapse



Yes, but thankfully so far my jobs gave me the option to work from home, so nobody noticed

Do you prefer to work from home/cafe or office?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 26, 2017)

husam666 said:


> Yes, but thankfully so far my jobs gave me the option to work from home, so nobody noticed
> 
> Do you prefer to work from home/cafe or office?

Click to collapse



From home, but I never got the chance to do so.

How many hours did you work in a row the longest?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 26, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> From home, but I never got the chance to do so.
> 
> How many hours did you work in a row the longest?

Click to collapse



I don't remember if I've ever done more than 12, so I'll just say 12

u?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 26, 2017)

husam666 said:


> I don't remember if I've ever done more than 12, so I'll just say 12
> 
> u?

Click to collapse



14.

Someone else feeling hungry, what will you have?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 27, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> 14.
> 
> Someone else feeling hungry, what will you have?

Click to collapse



I will make a sandwich  chicken salami and croissant, with coke zero

What will you have?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 27, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I will make a sandwich  chicken salami and croissant, with coke zero
> 
> What will you have?

Click to collapse



Tuna noodle with cream of mushroom soup and a little bit of white cheddar cheese.  

Do you like peanut butter fudge?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 28, 2017)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Tuna noodle with cream of mushroom soup and a little bit of white cheddar cheese.
> 
> Do you like peanut butter fudge?

Click to collapse



Oh, not at all.

Do you use a Notebook or a PC at home?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 28, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Oh, not at all.
> 
> Do you use a Notebook or a PC at home?

Click to collapse



I use my phone 99% of time, and when I don't, I use laptop.

Do you like to watch movies?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 28, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> I use my phone 99% of time, and when I don't, I use laptop.
> 
> Do you like to watch movies?

Click to collapse



Good morning!  

Yes, who doesn't.

Do you buy fire crackers or any other pyro stuff for NYE?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 28, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Yes, who doesn't.
> 
> Do you buy fire crackers or any other pyro stuff for NYE?

Click to collapse



Good afternoon, hehe 

I don't. I like sparklers 

How are you going to celebrate New Year? (I think we already talked about this, but I forgot)


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 28, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Good afternoon, hehe
> 
> I don't. I like sparklers
> 
> How are you going to celebrate New Year? (I think we already talked about this, but I forgot)

Click to collapse



Dancing in a club.

Are you at work today and tomorrow?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 28, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Dancing in a club.
> 
> Are you at work today and tomorrow?

Click to collapse



Yes, tomorrow is the final day  and then vacation starts

What kind of music do you listen to in a club?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 28, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> Yes, tomorrow is the final day  and then vacation starts
> 
> What kind of music do you listen to in a club?

Click to collapse



Electronic dance music, i.e. hard house and minimal.

What music do you like, R'nB?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 28, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Electronic dance music, i.e. hard house and minimal.
> 
> What music do you like, R'nB?

Click to collapse



No, I like pop and rock 

Do you like after parties?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 28, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> No, I like pop and rock
> 
> Do you like after parties?

Click to collapse



Dunno, never attended to one.

Where you ever really drunk, when and how did you feel the day after?


----------



## TotemFallico (Dec 29, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Dunno, never attended to one.
> 
> Where you ever really drunk, when and how did you feel the day after?

Click to collapse



I was in Poland once for a Jazz Dance Festival and i organized some bottles to get as drunk as i could. After a whole bottle of whiskey between the 3 of us (good 10 yo irish whiskey, no cheap **** here), some vermuth, some rum and a large variety of vodka-based liquor... I wasn't drunk. I was being somewhat silly, obv, but totally not drunk. I walked home back straight without any problem.
Then i discover that my father's family is known for his very high tolerance of alcohol. Welp, now weeds has to do Alcohol's job ahhahah  

When did you last had sex, did it ever passed from your mind that the other person might be faking?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 29, 2017)

None of your business. 

Water with gas or just water?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 29, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> None of your business.
> 
> Water with gas or just water?

Click to collapse



You mean carbonated water? I prefer regular water from the sink, haha 

Are you going somewhere for winter vacation?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 29, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> You mean carbonated water? I prefer regular water from the sink, haha
> 
> Are you going somewhere for winter vacation?

Click to collapse



Nope.

Did you already plan your next summer holiday, where are you going?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 29, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Nope.
> 
> Did you already plan your next summer holiday, where are you going?

Click to collapse



No, it's tooo early  But I would like to travel somewhere in Europe, for sure. 

Let's go back to winter, haha, is there snow in your city?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 29, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> No, it's tooo early  But I would like to travel somewhere in Europe, for sure.
> 
> Let's go back to winter, haha, is there snow in your city?

Click to collapse



No, fortunately not.

Do you like a lot of snow and freezing temperatures?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 29, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> No, fortunately not.
> 
> Do you like a lot of snow and freezing temperatures?

Click to collapse



No, I prefer sun and hot temperatures.

What hobbies do you have?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 29, 2017)

husam666 said:


> No, I prefer sun and hot temperatures.
> 
> What hobbies do you have?

Click to collapse



Sports and dealing with Android in general.

And you?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Dec 29, 2017)

ulxerker said:


> Sports and dealing with Android in general.
> 
> And you?

Click to collapse



My hobby is mountaineering and making boxes, bracelets and other stuff

This is my last question in 2017: Did you make some of your dreams come true? 

Happy holidays friends! I wish you all the best, and I hope that you will be very happy and successful in 2018!


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Dec 29, 2017)

wanderer1479 said:


> My hobby is mountaineering and making boxes, bracelets and other stuff
> 
> This is my last question in 2017: Did you make some of your dreams come true?
> 
> Happy holidays friends! I wish you all the best, and I hope that you will be very happy and successful in 2018!

Click to collapse



I did. 

Same? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 29, 2017)

Vivek_Neel said:


> I did.
> 
> Same?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I didn't.

What was your dream that came true?


----------



## bennylaws (Jan 1, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I didn't.
> 
> What was your dream that came true?

Click to collapse




Unfortunately none I would remember.

Did you stay sober yesterday (31.12.2017)?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 1, 2018)

bennylaws said:


> Unfortunately none I would remember.
> 
> Did you stay sober yesterday (31.12.2017)?

Click to collapse



Of course not 

When did you come home after your NYE party?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 1, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Of course not
> 
> When did you come home after your NYE party?

Click to collapse



3:30 it wasn't a party though, it was just a few friends freezing around a bonfire [emoji23]

And you?

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 2, 2018)

husam666 said:


> 3:30 it wasn't a party though, it was just a few friends freezing around a bonfire [emoji23]
> 
> And you?
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Around 2 am, wasn't that late.

Are you working today, what else if not?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 2, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Around 2 am, wasn't that late.
> 
> Are you working today, what else if not?

Click to collapse



No, I'm doing nothing, maybe go out with friends tonight.

What are you proud of the most?

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 3, 2018)

husam666 said:


> No, I'm doing nothing, maybe go out with friends tonight.
> 
> What are you proud of the most?

Click to collapse



my minimalism

what is the most powerful feeling ; revenge, hate, desire,love, hope, or?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 3, 2018)

simonbigwave said:


> my minimalism
> 
> what is the most powerful feeling ; revenge, hate, desire,love, hope, or?

Click to collapse



Jealousy followed by Rage

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 3, 2018)

karandpr said:


> Jealousy followed by Rage
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Love followed by revenge.

Are you in love right now, if not when was the last time?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 5, 2018)

hornyherbert said:


> Long time ago, nothing special, only DNA spreading.
> 
> 
> Have you ever been arrested, if yes: What happened?

Click to collapse



Nope, never got caught 

You?


----------



## hornyherbert (Jan 6, 2018)

Nice answer. I respect laws so no problems till now.


Did you ever watch something really disgusting on Youtube?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 7, 2018)

hornyherbert said:


> Nice answer. I respect laws so no problems till now.
> 
> 
> Did you ever watch something really disgusting on Youtube?

Click to collapse



I think so, but I've seen worse stuff in different websites thanks to Reddit and the internet

Is your soul scarred because of the internet, too? [emoji14]

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 7, 2018)

husam666 said:


> I think so, but I've seen worse stuff in different websites thanks to Reddit and the internet
> 
> Is your soul scarred because of the internet, too? [emoji14]
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not really.

Do you also use other sites than YouTube when watching videos, which ones?


----------



## hornyherbert (Jan 7, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Not really.
> 
> Do you also use other sites than YouTube when watching videos, which ones?

Click to collapse



Yeah, i visit liveleak from time to time because they have a lot of uncut news videos available.

10 hours nyan cat or 10 hours heyahe- Heman?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 7, 2018)

hornyherbert said:


> Yeah, i visit liveleak from time to time because they have a lot of uncut news videos available.
> 
> 10 hours nyan cat or 10 hours heyahe- Heman?

Click to collapse



I'll take the cat.

What TV series do you like the most at the moment?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 8, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I'll take the cat.
> 
> What TV series do you like the most at the moment?

Click to collapse



good question..

Black Mirror

(..but also MrRobot, Narcos, Taboo, MarcoPolo, Godless, Myst, Handmaids Tale,)

Bangers and Mash ...or...Cheeze burger and chips?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 8, 2018)

simonbigwave said:


> good question..
> 
> Black Mirror
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cheeseburger and chips.

Vanilla or chocolate ice cream?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 8, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Cheeseburger and chips.
> 
> Vanilla or chocolate ice cream?

Click to collapse



Vanilla with hot fudge or chocolate syrup.  

Would you rather go watch a movie at a theater, watch a movie at home and / or at a friend's?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 8, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Vanilla with hot fudge or chocolate syrup.
> 
> Would you rather go watch a movie at a theater, watch a movie at home and / or at a friend's?

Click to collapse



At home with friends.

Dancing in a crowd or by yourself?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 8, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> At home with friends.
> 
> Dancing in a crowd or by yourself?

Click to collapse



At home. Don't go to clubs/bars anymore.  

How old were you when you had your first kiss?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 8, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> At home. Don't go to clubs/bars anymore.
> 
> How old were you when you had your first kiss?

Click to collapse



13, if I remember it right.

And you?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 8, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> 13, if I remember it right.
> 
> And you?

Click to collapse



13 or 14.  He was a good kisser  

Was she the same age...younger...older?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 8, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> 13 or 14.  He was a good kisser
> 
> Was she the same age...younger...older?

Click to collapse



Just 1 year older and a bit more experienced.

Did you fall in love with your first kisser?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 8, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Just 1 year older and a bit more experienced.
> 
> Did you fall in love with your first kisser?

Click to collapse



I very much liked him, but no love. 

What about you?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 8, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I very much liked him, but no love.
> 
> What about you?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I felt in love with her.

How long did your first relationship last?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 8, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, I felt in love with her.
> 
> How long did your first relationship last?

Click to collapse



Awe. 

A couple of months.  It was awkward /weird.   My BF, she really liked him too, so I broke up with him 

How long was your first love / relationship?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 8, 2018)

hornyherbert said:


> About 2 minutes
> 
> Is it okay to smoke pot?

Click to collapse



I think it's ok to smoke pot  
But, if it is illegal where you live be careful and don't get busted.  

Do you smoke pot?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 9, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I think it's ok to smoke pot
> But, if it is illegal where you live be careful and don't get busted.
> 
> Do you smoke pot?

Click to collapse



Me not.

Ever tried any chemical drugs, which ones?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 10, 2018)

hornyherbert said:


> Well, apart from prescribed medication i totally deny any kind of chemical drugs. I would never take any of that stuff and i won't tolerate anyone in my house to do so. It's not a problem to smoke pot once a month if you have the ability to control your usage behaviour. Getting high is somehow a human  need since hundreds or thousands of years and it is okay for me as long as it has no negative influence on one's life.
> 
> How to deal with a very annoying, rude and respectless person in class/at work?

Click to collapse



First talk to that person. If you feel uncomfortable to do it alone let 1 or 2 others attend.

What app do you use the most on your phone?


----------



## Inkazzo (Jan 10, 2018)

What does a BMS controlle really


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 11, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> First talk to that person. If you feel uncomfortable to do it alone let 1 or 2 others attend.
> 
> What app do you use the most on your phone?

Click to collapse



Um...I guess facebook. I don't really like it, but my friends are there, so that's a place to find out all the news

Do you take a lot of pictures?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 11, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Um...I guess facebook. I don't really like it, but my friends are there, so that's a place to find out all the news
> 
> Do you take a lot of pictures?

Click to collapse



Welcome back!  

Not really.

Do you use any other social media apps than facebook?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 11, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> Not really.
> 
> Do you use any other social media apps than facebook?

Click to collapse



Thank you  I've missed you guys

I used to use twitter a LOT in 2010 and 11, but now I don't use it often

What is your favorite app?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 11, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Thank you  I've missed you guys
> 
> I used to use twitter a LOT in 2010 and 11, but now I don't use it often
> 
> What is your favorite app?

Click to collapse



The XDA app.

What Android version is your phone running?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 11, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> The XDA app.
> 
> What Android version is your phone running?

Click to collapse



7.1.1

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 11, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> 7.1.1
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



8.0.0

Do you mute your phone when you go to sleep?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 11, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> 8.0.0
> 
> Do you mute your phone when you go to sleep?

Click to collapse



No, never 

Do you have a light sleep?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 11, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> No, never
> 
> Do you have a light sleep?

Click to collapse



Nope, I sleep like a stone.

Do you fall asleep easily?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 11, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Nope, I sleep like a stone.
> 
> Do you fall asleep easily?

Click to collapse



Lately, yes. Because I sleep for a very short time and I'm tired. But few years ago it took me some time to fall asleep.

You?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 11, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Lately, yes. Because I sleep for a very short time and I'm tired. But few years ago it took me some time to fall asleep.
> 
> You?

Click to collapse



Yes.

And do you wake up easily?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 12, 2018)

hornyherbert said:


> Depends on my stress level.
> 
> You think I'm crazy because i share my bed with my dog? She loves hiding underneath the blanket, falling asleep and starts a very funny snore. I love her so much.

Click to collapse



I can understand that but I'd never do that.

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 12, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I can understand that but I'd never do that.
> 
> Any plans for the weekend?

Click to collapse



I'm planning on watching a movie that I had started watching a week ago (Eat, pray, love), and then I will watch something else as well, I will sort out pictures that I want to develop, I will take a walk, relax... That's my plan 

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 12, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I'm planning on watching a movie that I had started watching a week ago (Eat, pray, love), and then I will watch something else as well, I will sort out pictures that I want to develop, I will take a walk, relax... That's my plan
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Good morning! 

I'll watch the Jigsaw movie, yeah.

What is your favorite genre in movies?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 12, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I'll watch the Jigsaw movie, yeah.
> 
> What is your favorite genre in movies?

Click to collapse



Good morning 

Adventure

Would you jump out of a plane? (With parachute obviously)


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 12, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Good morning
> 
> Adventure
> 
> Would you jump out of a plane? (With parachute obviously)

Click to collapse



Good morning  

I want to, but don't know if I actually would.  

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 12, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Good morning
> 
> I want to, but don't know if I actually would.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Of course I want to!  

Are you scared of heights?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 12, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Of course I want to!
> 
> Are you scared of heights?

Click to collapse



No.  

Are you scared of the dark?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 12, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No.
> 
> Are you scared of the dark?

Click to collapse



No

Are you scared of death?


----------



## speedyandypandy (Jan 12, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Are you scared of death?

Click to collapse



No, but I don't want to meet him quite yet.

Is it time yet?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2018)

It's always the time for something.

What are you waiting for?

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 12, 2018)

husam666 said:


> It's always the time for something.
> 
> What are you waiting for?
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



For the weekend.

How old is your PC or laptop that you are using?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 12, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> For the weekend.
> 
> How old is your PC or laptop that you are using?

Click to collapse



It will be 3 years old in March  I have good memories for that period of my life )

Did your personality change when you got older? Did you become more confident and less shy, are you a different person?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 12, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> It will be 3 years old in March  I have good memories for that period of my life )
> 
> Did your personality change when you got older? Did you become more confident and less shy, are you a different person?

Click to collapse



Yes, to all.  

At what age do you think maturity starts?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 12, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Yes, to all.
> 
> At what age do you think maturity starts?

Click to collapse



That differs from person to person, approx between 20 and 30.

What do you think?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 12, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> That differs from person to person, approx between 20 and 30.
> 
> What do you think?

Click to collapse



I agree with you.

When did you realise you're a grown up?

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 12, 2018)

husam666 said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> When did you realise you're a grown up?
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



When I was paying for my own car, car insurance, gas, tags, taxes... paying my own way, not dependent on my parent...living on my own.  

How's 'bout you.


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jan 13, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> When I was paying for my own car, car insurance, gas, tags, taxes... paying my own way, not dependent on my parent...living on my own.
> 
> How's 'bout you.

Click to collapse



Having a kid at a young age, that made me grow up pretty fast 

How many hours (if you work) do you work a week? 

Sent from my OP3T


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 13, 2018)

ShapesBlue said:


> Having a kid at a young age, that made me grow up pretty fast
> 
> How many hours (if you work) do you work a week?
> 
> Sent from my OP3T

Click to collapse



Approx. 40.

How many days of vacation do you have over the year?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Approx. 40.
> 
> How many days of vacation do you have over the year?

Click to collapse



18

You?

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 13, 2018)

husam666 said:


> 18
> 
> You?
> 
> Sent from my thing using other thing

Click to collapse



25.

How many days approx. are you sick in a year?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 13, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> 25.
> 
> How many days approx. are you sick in a year?

Click to collapse



A week or two maybe

Does it djent?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 14, 2018)

hornyherbert said:


> I'm sure it does.
> 
> Is it wrong to marry own sister?

Click to collapse



Definitely. 

On your PC or laptop, what Windows version do you use?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 14, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Definitely.
> 
> On your PC or laptop, what Windows version do you use?

Click to collapse



Windows 95.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 14, 2018)

Sleepy! said:


> Windows 95.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



... and your new question is? (special hint: its called "Answer a question, then ask one!")


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 14, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> ... and your new question is? (special hint: its called "Answer a question, then ask one!")

Click to collapse



Are you ready for the nuclear apocalypse?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 14, 2018)

Sleepy! said:


> Are you ready for the nuclear apocalypse?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No.

Where would you hide in a zombie apocalypse, or why would't you?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 14, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> Where would you hide in a zombie apocalypse, or why would't you?

Click to collapse



Why would I hide? I'd embrace the zombie apocalypse.

How are you going to prepare for the unicorn apocalypse?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 14, 2018)

Sleepy! said:


> Why would I hide? I'd embrace the zombie apocalypse.
> 
> How are you going to prepare for the unicorn apocalypse?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



By becoming fabulous

How do you prepare for the emu apocalypse?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 15, 2018)

husam666 said:


> By becoming fabulous
> 
> How do you prepare for the emu apocalypse?

Click to collapse



By getting up early 

When did you get up today?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 15, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> By getting up early
> 
> When did you get up today?

Click to collapse



At 8am.

What watch are you wearing?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 15, 2018)

Sleepy! said:


> At 8am.
> 
> What watch are you wearing?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



None, I don't like to wear watches at all.

And you?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 15, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> None, I don't like to wear watches at all.
> 
> And you?

Click to collapse



Fitbit Thingamajig 2

Whiskey or vodka?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 15, 2018)

Sleepy! said:


> Fitbit Thingamajig 2
> 
> Whiskey or vodka?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Whiskey!

Whiskey on the rocks or mixed with a soft drink?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 15, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Whiskey!
> 
> Whiskey on the rocks or mixed with a soft drink?

Click to collapse



Whiskey with water. Always.

Bourbon or scotch?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 15, 2018)

Sleepy! said:


> Whiskey with water. Always.
> 
> Bourbon or scotch?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Scotch only!

Favorite Whiskey brand?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 15, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Scotch only!
> 
> Favorite Whiskey brand?

Click to collapse



I like most single malts. Johnny Walker Black Label is good for regular drinking. (Not that there's much of that)
Haven't tried the real high end stuff.
But I like highland whiskey...
Glenmorangie is nice.

Didn't really like Laphroaig, though I need to get my hands on Lagavulin.

You?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 15, 2018)

I don't drink alcohol

Can you ski?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 15, 2018)

Sleepy! said:


> I like most single malts. Johnny Walker Black Label is good for regular drinking. (Not that there's much of that)
> Haven't tried the real high end stuff.
> But I like highland whiskey...
> Glenmorangie is nice.
> ...

Click to collapse



My favorites are Jack Daniels and Glenfiddich.

Do you use a special glass or glass doesn't matter?

---------- Post added at 09:37 ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 ----------




wanderer1479 said:


> I don't drink alcohol
> 
> Can you ski?

Click to collapse



Good morning!  

Nope. 

New question see above.


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 15, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> My favorites are Jack Daniels and Glenfiddich.
> 
> Do you use a special glass or glass doesn't matter?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good morning 

I don't drink alcohol, so I'm not the right person to answer this question, but I think that you should drink beer in a beer glass, whiskey in a glass for whiskey, etc.. It just feels right. 

Did you ever play beer pong?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 15, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Good morning
> 
> I don't drink alcohol, so I'm not the right person to answer this question, but I think that you should drink beer in a beer glass, whiskey in a glass for whiskey, etc.. It just feels right.
> 
> Did you ever play beer pong?

Click to collapse



Nope.

Sounds funny, how does it work?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 15, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Nope.
> 
> Sounds funny, how does it work?

Click to collapse



I'm not really sure, I thought that's something people who drink know  I think that glasses with beer are placed on two ends of a ping pong table, and then players take a ball and try to hit the opponent's glass, if they don't hit it, they drink the beer. I think it's something like that. 

Do you like to play darts?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 15, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I'm not really sure, I thought that's something people who drink know [emoji14] I think that glasses with beer are placed on two ends of a ping pong table, and then players take a ball and try to hit the glass, if they don't hit it, they drink the beer. I think it's something like that.
> 
> Do you like to play darts?

Click to collapse







ulxerker said:


> My favorites are Jack Daniels and Glenfiddich.
> 
> Do you use a special glass or glass doesn't matter?

Click to collapse



I just use a simple old fashioned on-the-rocks glass.

I don't play darts.

How are you preparing for the alien invasion?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 15, 2018)

Sleepy! said:


> I just use a simple old fashioned on-the-rocks glass.
> 
> I don't play darts.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I buy a lot of food and drinks.

Same?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 15, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I buy a lot of food and drinks.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



I agree with your idea

Have you ever made a snow angel?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 15, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I agree with your idea
> 
> Have you ever made a snow angel?

Click to collapse



Yes, of course!  

Do you like to build snow mans?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 15, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, of course!
> 
> Do you like to build snow mans?

Click to collapse



No, it's too cold [emoji14]

Is there snow where you're at?

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 15, 2018)

husam666 said:


> No, it's too cold [emoji14]
> 
> Is there snow where you're at?
> 
> Sent from my thing using other thing

Click to collapse



Nope, but it should be. Though, its quite cold with -2 °C.

What's the weather in your area like?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 15, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Nope, but it should be. Though, its quite cold with -2 °C.
> 
> What's the weather in your area like?

Click to collapse



It's -2 here as well, and this morning there was snow on the ground! First one this season.

What's your favorite food?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 15, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> It's -2 here as well, and this morning there was snow on the ground! First one this season.
> 
> What's your favorite food?

Click to collapse



Well marinated and grilled seafood. [emoji39]

What about you?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 16, 2018)

Sleepy! said:


> Well marinated and grilled seafood. [emoji39]
> 
> What about you?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The same.

What food do you really NOT like?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 16, 2018)

Sleepy! said:


> Well marinated and grilled seafood. [emoji39]
> 
> What about you?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Um...Pizza!  

Have you ever tasted vegetarian pizza?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 16, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Um...Pizza!
> 
> Have you ever tasted vegetarian pizza?

Click to collapse



Good morning  
No.  

Do you go camping?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 16, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Good morning
> No.
> 
> Do you go camping?

Click to collapse



Good morning 

I have never gone camping unfortunately, but I think I will this year. 

Would you like to try climbing on rocks? 

---------- Post added at 08:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------




ulxerker said:


> The same.
> 
> What food do you really NOT like?

Click to collapse



I am really sorry, I didn't see your answer and question. 

I don't like grounded meat

Find the question above


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 16, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Good morning
> 
> I have never gone camping unfortunately, but I think I will this year.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes.  

When you have parties, do you have   bonfires?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 16, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Good morning
> 
> I have never gone camping unfortunately, but I think I will this year.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I did that a lot when I was a kid.

Would you do Bungee Jumping?

---------- Post added at 09:10 ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 ----------




2WhiteWolves said:


> Yes.
> 
> When you have parties, do you have   bonfires?

Click to collapse



Sometimes.

Question above.


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 16, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, I did that a lot when I was a kid.
> 
> Would you do Bungee Jumping?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No,  I'm a chicken when it comes to that.  

Have you bungee jumped?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 16, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No,  I'm a chicken when it comes to that.
> 
> Have you bungee jumped?

Click to collapse



Nope, same like you.

What's about riding a Roller Coaster?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 16, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Nope, same like you.
> 
> What's about riding a Roller Coaster?

Click to collapse



I'd Love to try it! 

Would you jump into the sea from a cliff that is 4 meters high?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 16, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I'd Love to try it!
> 
> Would you jump into the sea from a cliff that is 4 meters high?

Click to collapse



Yes.

What are you having for lunch today?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 16, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes.
> 
> What are you having for lunch today?

Click to collapse



You would jump off a cliff, but you wouldn't bungee jump? 

I will probably have nothing XD I will be in a hurry. Maybe I will take cucumbers and paprika if I have time to eat.

Is your life interesting?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 16, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> You would jump off a cliff, but you wouldn't bungee jump?
> 
> I will probably have nothing XD I will be in a hurry. Maybe I will take cucumbers and paprika if I have time to eat.
> 
> Is your life interesting?

Click to collapse



Yes, I'd say so.

Why are you in a hurry?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 16, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, I'd say so.
> 
> Why are you in a hurry?

Click to collapse



I'm going to meat my boyfriend later, so I need to get ready, hehe 

Did you ever get desire to run away from home and just travel and live in peace?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 16, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I'm going to meat my boyfriend later, so I need to get ready, hehe
> 
> Did you ever get desire to run away from home and just travel and live in peace?

Click to collapse



Yes, quite often.

Where would you go if you'd escape from "normal" life?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 16, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, quite often.
> 
> Where would you go if you'd escape from "normal" life?

Click to collapse



I would go to the seaside, to the mountains, I would enjoy nature and be at peace.  My life is peaceful right now the way it is, but moments like those, when you are surrounded by quietness of nature are priceless. 

Tell me something inspiring?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 16, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I would go to the seaside, to the mountains, I would enjoy nature and be at peace.  My life is peaceful right now the way it is, but moments like those, when you are surrounded by quietness of nature are priceless.
> 
> Tell me something inspiring?

Click to collapse



Here you go: 

"We'll cross that bridge when we come to it" - its an idiomatic expression.

Now its your turn


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 17, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Here you go:
> 
> "We'll cross that bridge when we come to it" - its an idiomatic expression.
> 
> Now its your turn

Click to collapse



"Every expert was once a beginner" 

Are you an optimistic person?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 17, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> "Every expert was once a beginner"
> 
> Are you an optimistic person?

Click to collapse



Yes.

Do you have a driver license?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 17, 2018)

hornyherbert said:


> Yeah,  i own a drivers license. The photo is horrible.
> 
> Ist it okay to use prostitutes?

Click to collapse



It depends, but not for me.

Do you have a car, if so which one?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 17, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> It depends, but not for me.
> 
> Do you have a car, if so which one?

Click to collapse



I don't. I would like to have Fiat 500L

Do you feel sleepy when you drive in the night?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 17, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't. I would like to have Fiat 500L
> 
> Do you feel sleepy when you drive in the night?

Click to collapse



Yes, kinda.

How was your meeting with your boyfriend yesterday, what did you do?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 17, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, kinda.
> 
> How was your meeting with your boyfriend yesterday, what did you do?

Click to collapse



Hahah, it was nice, we went to a cafe, ate fruit salad, he showed me pictures from his trip to Austria, and then we had a snowball fight, haha :]

How did you spend the day?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 17, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Hahah, it was nice, we went to a cafe, ate fruit salad, he showed me pictures from his trip to Austria, and then we had a snowball fight, haha :]
> 
> How did you spend the day?

Click to collapse



Working.

Do you play any ball sports, which ones?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 17, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Working.
> 
> Do you play any ball sports, which ones?

Click to collapse



I play tennis, if you count it as a "ball sport", haha 

What is your favorite sport?


----------



## utsavar (Jan 17, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I play tennis, if you count it as a "ball sport", haha
> 
> What is your favorite sport?

Click to collapse



Cricket if i am a spectator. If you want me to participate I consider "food competitions"
 sports.

Did you just search cricket on web search engine?


----------



## Sleepy! (Jan 17, 2018)

utsavar said:


> Cricket if i am a spectator. If you want me to participate I consider "food competitions"
> sports.
> 
> Did you just search cricket on web search engine?

Click to collapse



No.

Do you know the lyrics to "Despacito"?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2018)

Sleepy! said:


> No.
> 
> Do you know the lyrics to "Despacito"?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, I hate that song

Do you like modern pop music?

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 18, 2018)

Sleepy! said:


> No.
> 
> Do you know the lyrics to "Despacito"?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No

But have you seen this?

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3uX7-GbWaUE

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Aires_Ivy (Jan 18, 2018)

*Honestly, I don't have an answer, but I'm hoping to ask*

Honestly, I don't have an answer to who's the max, but I'm hoping to ask another one too.

Did this answer " Somebody sneezed in your general direction causing millions of teeny tiny airborne virus', suspended in particles of phlegm, to be inhaled by yourself causing irritation and inflammation of your trachea" perfectly fit the gay joke for having a sore throat


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 18, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> No
> 
> But have you seen this?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, now.

When did you go to bed last night?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 18, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, now.
> 
> When did you go to bed last night?

Click to collapse



at 00:20 :/ and I wanted to go to bed earlier

How many hours of sleep do you get approximately in a day?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 18, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, now.
> 
> When did you go to bed last night?

Click to collapse



Who says I sleep?

Do you?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 18, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> at 00:20 :/ and I wanted to go to bed earlier
> 
> How many hours of sleep do you get approximately in a day?

Click to collapse



Good morning!  

Approx. 7 hours.

Do you watch a lot of TV at night?


----------



## arun483 (Jan 18, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Approx. 7 hours.
> 
> Do you watch a lot of TV at night?

Click to collapse



I do watch a lot of Netflix, I tend to binge watch shows at night.

Do you talk to yourself?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 18, 2018)

arun483 said:


> I do watch a lot of Netflix, I tend to binge watch shows at night.
> 
> Do you talk to yourself?

Click to collapse



I talk to myself in my head  Out loud would be concerning XD XD

Were you ever caught talking to yourself?

---------- Post added at 09:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------




Droidriven said:


> Who says I sleep?
> 
> Do you?
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Your question was skipped. I do sleep, it's kinda necessary. 

Find the question above.


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I talk to myself in my head  Out loud would be concerning XD XD
> 
> Were you ever caught talking to yourself?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No

What stupid thing you did as a kid?

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 18, 2018)

husam666 said:


> No
> 
> What stupid thing you did as a kid?
> 
> Sent from my thing using other thing

Click to collapse



I have done a lot of things, but I can't really remember a stupid one. XD Maybe trying to wash away dirt from my slipper in a river, while it was still on my leg. River pulled it off the leg, and it started sailing. My sister got into a river, and she took it. 

Same


----------



## husam666 (Jan 18, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I have done a lot of things, but I can't really remember a stupid one. XD Maybe trying to wash away dirt from my slipper in a river, while it was still on my leg. River pulled it off the leg, and it started sailing. My sister got into a river, and she took it.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I drank half a bottle of expired kids paracetamol because I liked the way it tastes... the trip to the hospital afterwards was not fun ?

How many siblings do you have?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 18, 2018)

husam666 said:


> I drank half a bottle of expired kids paracetamol because I liked the way it tastes... the trip to the hospital afterwards was not fun
> 
> How many siblings do you have?

Click to collapse



I have two sisters and a brother

Do you prefer when girls have very long hair, or little below the shoulders?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 18, 2018)

husam666 said:


> I drank half a bottle of expired kids paracetamol because I liked the way it tastes... the trip to the hospital afterwards was not fun
> 
> How many siblings do you have?

Click to collapse



I have a brother.

Do you still have grand parents and how old are they, if not in what age did they pass away?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 18, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I have two sisters and a brother
> 
> Do you prefer when girls have very long hair, or little below the shoulders?

Click to collapse



I like long hair on girls.  But, guys who have long hair doesn't bother me.  


ulxerker said:


> I have a brother.
> 
> Do you still have grand parents and how old are they, if not in what age did they pass away?

Click to collapse



No.  Grandfather passed away when he was in his 50's.  The other grandfather passed away before I was 9 and I don't remember what age he was.  
Grandmother passed away 15 years ago, her age upper 70:s to low 80's, can't remember.  
Other grandmother,  two years ago she was 100 or 101.  Funny thing is, she was fat and lived to be that age.  

Do you visit  your grandparents, if they are still alive?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 18, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I like long hair on girls.  But, guys who have long hair doesn't bother me.
> 
> No.  Grandfather passed away when he was in his 50's.  The other grandfather passed away before I was 9 and I don't remember what age he was.
> Grandmother passed away 15 years ago, her age upper 70:s to low 80's, can't remember.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I do.

Do you have kids, how old?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 19, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, I do.
> 
> Do you have kids, how old?

Click to collapse



No children.  

Do you have step brothers or step sisters?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 19, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No children.
> 
> Do you have step brothers or step sisters?

Click to collapse



Yeah, 2 step sisters, they turned 18 in December.

And you?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 19, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, 2 step sisters, they turned 18 in December.
> 
> And you?

Click to collapse



One step sister...one step brother. 

Do you like your step siblings?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 19, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, 2 step sisters, they turned 18 in December.
> 
> And you?

Click to collapse



I don't have step sister, nor step brother

When do  you feel most alive?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 19, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> One step sister...one step brother.
> 
> Do you like your step siblings?

Click to collapse



Yeah, we have a very good relationship.

Do you like your parents?

---------- Post added at 07:34 ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 ----------




wanderer1479 said:


> I don't have step sister, nor step brother
> 
> When do  you feel most alive?

Click to collapse



On a concert or in a club.

Question above.


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 19, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> One step sister...one step brother.
> 
> Do you like your step siblings?

Click to collapse



I didn't see this question, sorry. I don't have step siblings.

My question is above 

---------- Post added at 07:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------




ulxerker said:


> Yeah, we have a very good relationship.
> 
> Do you like your parents?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aaaaa, I didn't see this one either! XD Sorry! That's what happens when everyone types at the same time. 

I don't like my parents.

Same


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 19, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I didn't see this question, sorry. I don't have step siblings.
> 
> My question is above
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like and love my mom.  Dislike my dad, but love him.  

Do you live in the same city / state /country as your parents?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 19, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I like and love my mom.  Dislike my dad, but love him.
> 
> Do you live in the same city / state /country as your parents?

Click to collapse



I live in the same house as them -_- I can't wait to move out

What's your favorite song?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 19, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I live in the same house as them -_- I can't wait to move out
> 
> What's your favorite song?

Click to collapse



I don't have a favorite song, there are too many I like.  

What do you fear the most?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 20, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I don't have a favorite song, there are too many I like.
> 
> What do you fear the most?

Click to collapse



Hmm, I think thunder storms, I don't know why but I really hate and fear them.

How do you feel about thunder storms?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 20, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Hmm, I think thunder storms, I don't know why but I really hate and fear them.
> 
> How do you feel about thunder storms?

Click to collapse



I love the sound of thunder and rain.  Lighting does scare me, but I did take a couple of good pics of lighting.  Tornadoes, that is what I fear. 

Do you like listening to the rain?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 21, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I love the sound of thunder and rain.  Lighting does scare me, but I did take a couple of good pics of lighting.  Tornadoes, that is what I fear.
> 
> Do you like listening to the rain?

Click to collapse



Yeah, its kinda soothing.

Do you take pics with a camera or with your phone?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 21, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, its kinda soothing.
> 
> Do you take pics with a camera or with your phone?

Click to collapse



I like cameras that use film. But, ever since I have owned a smartphone I use it 'cause it is convenient.  

Do you like taking pictures?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 21, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I like cameras that use film. But, ever since I have owned a smartphone I use it 'cause it is convenient.
> 
> Do you like taking pictures?

Click to collapse



Not very often, but in appropriate situations yes.

Do you transfer your pics from your phone to elsewhere frequently? Where?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 22, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Not very often, but in appropriate situations yes.
> 
> Do you transfer your pics from your phone to elsewhere frequently? Where?

Click to collapse



Yes, but not too often.  Move them to my pc or external hard drive.  

What was your worst nightmare you've dreamed?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 22, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Yes, but not too often.  Move them to my pc or external hard drive.
> 
> What was your worst nightmare you've dreamed?

Click to collapse



That I got shot in a dessert, while on a family vacation. I closed my eyes slowly, and I thought that I had died. But it wasn't really a nightmare. Also, once I had a dream that a giant bomb was falling on my mother and me while we were running away from it in a field.

Same


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 22, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> That I got shot in a dessert, while on a family vacation. I closed my eyes slowly, and I thought that I had died. But it wasn't really a nightmare. Also, once I had a dream that a giant bomb was falling on my mother and me while we were running away from it in a field.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



It was seeing my step Dad die.  That is all I remember.  He ended up having cancer, but he had chemo...stopped chemo 'cause he couldn't take the side effects. He started drinking Dandelion tea and is in remission/no cancer.  

Have you had dreams come true?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 22, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> It was seeing my step Dad die.  That is all I remember.  He ended up having cancer, but he had chemo...stopped chemo 'cause he couldn't take the side effects. He started drinking Dandelion tea and is in remission/no cancer.
> 
> Have you had dreams come true?

Click to collapse



Not really, but I had some creepy moments where what I saw in dreams (some unimportant stuff such as folding clothes) happened in real life. But I didn't remember those dreams until those acctions happened in real life. It was like deja vu, but not that. It was as if I had read the future. So creepy.

Did you ever eat so much that on the day after you couldn't eat anything?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 22, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Not really, but I had some creepy moments where what I saw in dreams (some unimportant stuff such as folding clothes) happened in real life. But I didn't remember those dreams until those acctions happened in real life. It was like deja vu, but not that. It was as if I had read the future. So creepy.
> 
> Did you ever eat so much that on the day after you couldn't eat anything?

Click to collapse



No.  

How's 'bout you?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 22, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No.
> 
> How's 'bout you?

Click to collapse



Yup. Yesterday

What's your favorite nail polish color?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 22, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Yup. Yesterday
> 
> What's your favorite nail polish color?

Click to collapse



None 

What dream came true?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 22, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> None
> 
> What dream came true?

Click to collapse



I started working yesterday at a multinational software corporate as a senior software engineer and I'm still 25, I got in so easily after interviewing for a lot of companies and getting rejected by all of them, they gave me everything i asked for that I didn't even need to negotiate my contract, everybody's nice and friendly it's so surreal, I'm still waiting to wake up.

What about you?

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 23, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Yup. Yesterday
> 
> What's your favorite nail polish color?

Click to collapse



I don't wear fingernail polish.  My fingernails feel like they can't "breathe"  hopefully you know what I mean.  Don't know how else to explain it.  



husam666 said:


> I started working yesterday at a multinational software corporate as a senior software engineer and I'm still 25, I got in so easily after interviewing for a lot of companies and getting rejected by all of them, they gave me everything i asked for that I didn't even need to negotiate my contract, everybody's nice and friendly it's so surreal, I'm still waiting to wake up.
> 
> What about you?
> 
> Sent from my thing using other thing

Click to collapse



I dreamed of going to someones home, they were remodeling inside.  It was beautiful what they had already remodeled.  Then, in the same dream went to a Indian Trade Post and bought a pair of moccasins and something else.  
In reality... Went on vacation to West Virginia...on the way home stopped at a Indian Trade Post, which I didn't know we were going to do that.  Met the owner of the store.  Him and his wife were remodeling their home and he explained what their home looked like.  It was exactly what I dreamed and ended up buying a pair of moccasins and something else.  It was pretty cool ? 

Do you plan on having a garden this spring / summer?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 23, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I don't wear fingernail polish.  My fingernails feel like they can't "breathe"  hopefully you know what I mean.  Don't know how else to explain it.
> 
> 
> I dreamed of going to someones home, they were remodeling inside.  It was beautiful what they had already remodeled.  Then, in the same dream went to a Indian Trade Post and bought a pair of moccasins and something else.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I'm looking forward to it and I can't wait for spring.

Will you have a garden, too, and what plants do you like most?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 23, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, I'm looking forward to it and I can't wait for spring.
> 
> Will you have a garden, too, and what plants do you like most?

Click to collapse



Cool.  

Yes,  at least I hope I do.  
Tomatoes, carrots, green beans, and beets. 

How's 'bout you?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 23, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Cool.
> 
> Yes,  at least I hope I do.
> Tomatoes, carrots, green beans, and beets.
> ...

Click to collapse



Tomatoes and herbs.

Is it all for you or do you share with friends/family?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 23, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Tomatoes and herbs.
> 
> Is it all for you or do you share with friends/family?

Click to collapse



Family.  

What kind of herbs are you going to plant/grow?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 23, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Tomatoes and herbs.
> 
> Is it all for you or do you share with friends/family?

Click to collapse



We used to have tomatoes, they were good, and we didn't share them

Do you prefer waking up when it's daylight, or when it's dark in the morning?

---------- Post added at 08:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 AM ----------




2WhiteWolves said:


> Family.
> 
> What kind of herbs are you going to plant/grow?

Click to collapse



Sorry, I didn't see your question. I guess I'm not going to plant anything this season. 

My question is above


----------



## Aires_Ivy (Jan 23, 2018)

*I like listening to the rain to sleep*



2WhiteWolves said:


> I love the sound of thunder and rain.  Lighting does scare me, but I did take a couple of good pics of lighting.  Tornadoes, that is what I fear.
> 
> Do you like listening to the rain?

Click to collapse



I don't like the rain while we are off to work and get off work, but I do like listening to the rain to sleep when it's not too heavy and annoying.

---------- Post added at 08:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 AM ----------




ulxerker said:


> Yeah, its kinda soothing.
> 
> Do you take pics with a camera or with your phone?

Click to collapse



I'm a person that doesn't see the needs for so many other things, so I would  take photos directly from my phone.


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 23, 2018)

@Aires_Ivy
Hello, I can see that you are new here. Just so you know, you should reply to the last question in a thread 
The one you replied to was asked long time ago.

The last question was: Do you prefer waking up when it's daylight, or when it's dark in the morning?


----------



## Aires_Ivy (Jan 23, 2018)

*I had a few nightmares*



2WhiteWolves said:


> Yes, but not too often.  Move them to my pc or external hard drive.
> 
> What was your worst nightmare you've dreamed?

Click to collapse



I had a few nightmares in the past . 
1. Getting drown 
2. Snake around my neck
3. Getting hunt-down,  so I was hidden in the mountains, flying from trees to trees etc.
4. Getting cold feet before a wedding, wondering should I skip it

---------- Post added at 09:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 AM ----------




wanderer1479 said:


> @Aires_Ivy
> Hello, I can see that you are new here. Just so you know, you should reply to the last question in a thread
> The one you replied to was asked long time ago.
> 
> The last question was: Do you prefer waking up when it's daylight, or when it's dark in the morning?

Click to collapse



Well, for me, I would definitely prefer waking up when it's daylight, I can't get awake when it's still dark, haha.


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 23, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> @Aires_Ivy
> Hello, I can see that you are new here. Just so you know, you should reply to the last question in a thread
> The one you replied to was asked long time ago.
> 
> The last question was: Do you prefer waking up when it's daylight, or when it's dark in the morning?

Click to collapse



Daylight.

When you have holiday, do you sleep until noon or do you wake up early as you are used to it?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 23, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Daylight.
> 
> When you have holiday, do you sleep until noon or do you wake up early as you are used to it?

Click to collapse



I don't like sleeping until noon, it's a waste of time. Perfect time to wake up is at 9am 

Do you like competitions?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 23, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't like sleeping until noon, it's a waste of time. Perfect time to wake up is at 9am
> 
> Do you like competitions?

Click to collapse



Not really.

You, and what was your last about?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 24, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Not really.
> 
> You, and what was your last about?

Click to collapse



I Love competitions! My last one was running with a friend

Are you hungry right now?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 24, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I Love competitions! My last one was running with a friend
> 
> Are you hungry right now?

Click to collapse



Good morning!  

Nope, but I brought a sandwich with me for later.

Do you bring food to work, what exactly?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 24, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Nope, but I brought a sandwich with me for later.
> 
> Do you bring food to work, what exactly?

Click to collapse



Good morning 

I do. Sandwiches 

Do  you feel as if your life is a routine?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 24, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Good morning
> 
> I do. Sandwiches
> 
> Do  you feel as if your life is a routine?

Click to collapse



Yes.

Do you want to break out of the routine sometimes, what exactly do you want to do?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 24, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes.
> 
> Do you want to break out of the routine sometimes, what exactly do you want to do?

Click to collapse



I try my best to break the routine. I travel, I do different things, I don't let it kill my spirit. 
I would like to have a lot of money so I could travel all the time, and explore this beautiful world of ours. 

What is the purpose of life?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 24, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I try my best to break the routine. I travel, I do different things, I don't let it kill my spirit.
> I would like to have a lot of money so I could travel all the time, and explore this beautiful world of ours.
> 
> What is the purpose of life?

Click to collapse



Recreate and die

Do you like fish?

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 24, 2018)

husam666 said:


> Recreate and die
> 
> Do you like fish?
> 
> Sent from my thing using other thing

Click to collapse



Yes.

What kind of meat do you NOT like?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 24, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes.
> 
> What kind of meat do you NOT like?

Click to collapse



There's not the one I don't like, I just hate grounded meat.

Were you ever in love with someone, but never approached them in any way?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 24, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> There's not the one I don't like, I just hate grounded meat.
> 
> Were you ever in love with someone, but never approached them in any way?

Click to collapse



Yes, I was indeed. I was 18 and I never took the chance to get in touch with her, unfortunately.

You, too, and in what age?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 24, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, I was indeed. I was 18 and I never took the chance to get in touch with her, unfortunately.
> 
> You, too, and in what age?

Click to collapse



I was in love with one guy when I was 16, but I was too shy to do anything back then. And when I got older, I would drop hints so the guy would get that I like him. It's definitely better to try even if it doesn't work out, then to wonder what could've happened. 

Were you ever in a relationship just to have a girlfriend/boyfriend, and you didn't love them?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 24, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I was in love with one guy when I was 16, but I was too shy to do anything back then. And when I got older, I would drop hints so the guy would get that I like him. It's definitely better to try even if it doesn't work out, then to wonder what could've happened.
> 
> Were you ever in a relationship just to have a girlfriend/boyfriend, and you didn't love them?

Click to collapse



No.

How long did your longest relationship last? If its not the current one, why did it break?


----------



## Amir 75 (Jan 25, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> How long did your longest relationship last? If its not the current one, why did it break?

Click to collapse



3 years. I had to move to go to university.

Have many pets how you had?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingsuperflu (Jan 25, 2018)

Amir 75 said:


> 3 years. I had to move to go to university.
> 
> Have many pets how you had?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



1. A cat named Soul

Is it stupid to search for happiness?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 26, 2018)

Kingsuperflu said:


> 1. A cat named Soul
> 
> Is it stupid to search for happiness?

Click to collapse



Not at all.

Where and how can you find happiness?


----------



## krasCGQ (Jan 26, 2018)

Highly depends on what you think the happiness comes.

Same.

Edit: lol already answered; just ignore this

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using XDA Labs


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 28, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Not at all.
> 
> Where and how can you find happiness?

Click to collapse



When you meet lovely and honest people, for example.

What did you do on Saturday night?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 28, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> When you meet lovely and honest people, for example.
> 
> What did you do on Saturday night?

Click to collapse



I went out with friends that I haven't seen in a while.

How was/is your weekend?

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 28, 2018)

husam666 said:


> I went out with friends that I haven't seen in a while.
> 
> How was/is your weekend?
> 
> Sent from my thing using other thing

Click to collapse



So far weekend has been great  

How's 'bout you?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 28, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> So far weekend has been great
> 
> How's 'bout you?

Click to collapse



Had a good one, too.

Are you looking forward to Monday or do you hate Mondays, and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 28, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Had a good one, too.
> 
> Are you looking forward to Monday or do you hate Mondays, and why?

Click to collapse



Don't hate Monday, now maybe Tuesday 'cause it just sounds funny, LOL.  

Did it rain or snow where you live?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 28, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Don't hate Monday, now maybe Tuesday 'cause it just sounds funny, LOL.
> 
> Did it rain or snow where you live?

Click to collapse



Yeah, it rained and it was cloudy all day.

Did you see the sun today?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 28, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, it rained and it was cloudy all day.
> 
> Did you see the sun today?

Click to collapse



That is a wonderful day... rain and clouds.  I love listening to the rain.  Wish it would rain or snow here.  

No sunshine here today. Still a good day  

Do you have tornadoes where you live?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 29, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> That is a wonderful day... rain and clouds.  I love listening to the rain.  Wish it would rain or snow here.
> 
> No sunshine here today. Still a good day
> 
> Do you have tornadoes where you live?

Click to collapse



Sometimes in summer in combination with thunder storms, but no big ones.

What is the max temperature in summer where you live?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 29, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Sometimes in summer in combination with thunder storms, but no big ones.
> 
> What is the max temperature in summer where you live?

Click to collapse



That is good. I'm glad you don't.  

It has made it to to 108 Fahrenheit.  With humidity up to 115-120 Fahrenheit.  

How's 'bout there?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 29, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> That is good. I'm glad you don't.
> 
> It has made it to to 108 Fahrenheit.  With humidity up to 115-120 Fahrenheit.
> 
> How's 'bout there?

Click to collapse



On hot days its about 95 Fahrenheit.

How long does a summer last in your area usually?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 29, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> On hot days its about 95 Fahrenheit.
> 
> How long does a summer last in your area usually?

Click to collapse



Good morning  
Till September, but sometimes October, it may not be as hot as Sept. It just depends when it wants to cool down.  LOL 

Did you see the Solar Eclipse during the summer of 2017?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 29, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Till September, but sometimes October, it may not be as hot as Sept. It just depends when it wants to cool down.  LOL
> 
> Did you see the Solar Eclipse during the summer of 2017?

Click to collapse



Good morning  

Unfortunately, no.

Did you, if so please share your impressions?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 29, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Unfortunately, no.
> 
> Did you, if so please share your impressions?

Click to collapse



Well,  kind of.  It was cloudy and sprinkled, so I didn't get to actually see it  but it did cool down a few degrees.  The animals/birds, to me anyway, didn't act any different like some people said they would.  I had to watch it on the news in order to actually see it 

Did you see the Lunar Eclipse?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 29, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Well,  kind of.  It was cloudy and sprinkled, so I didn't get to actually see it  but it did cool down a few degrees.  The animals/birds, to me anyway, didn't act any different like some people said they would.  I had to watch it on the news in order to actually see it
> 
> Did you see the Lunar Eclipse?

Click to collapse



Also didn't.

Do you read horoscopes and do you believe in them?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 29, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Also didn't.
> 
> Do you read horoscopes and do you believe in them?

Click to collapse



I use to read them, but didn't actually believe what it said.  What it says about my Zodiac sign seems to be pretty much on target.  

Do you write with your left hand or right hand or both?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 29, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I use to read them, but didn't actually believe what it said.  What it says about my Zodiac sign seems to be pretty much on target.
> 
> Do you write with your left hand or right hand or both?

Click to collapse



With the right one.

And you, and was it always this way?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 29, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> With the right one.
> 
> And you, and was it always this way?

Click to collapse



I write with my right hand, and yes, it was always that way  haha

What was the longest trip of yours?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 29, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I write with my right hand, and yes, it was always that way  haha
> 
> What was the longest trip of yours?

Click to collapse



3 weeks across the US.

Yours?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 30, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> 3 weeks across the US.
> 
> Yours?

Click to collapse



12 days in Turkey + 2 days of travelling. It was hot as hell

What do you do when people don't show you respect?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 30, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> 12 days in Turkey + 2 days of travelling. It was hot as hell
> 
> What do you do when people don't show you respect?

Click to collapse



I ignore them.

What do you do when people shout at you for no reason?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 30, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I ignore them.
> 
> What do you do when people shout at you for no reason?

Click to collapse



I tell them not to shout at me, and if they still do that, I raise my voice as well. I won't allow anyone to act that way towards me.

Do you like going to the cinema?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 30, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I tell them not to shout at me, and if they still do that, I raise my voice as well. I won't allow anyone to act that way towards me.
> 
> Do you like going to the cinema?

Click to collapse



Not really.

What movie did you see when you went to a cinema the last time?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 30, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Not really.
> 
> What movie did you see when you went to a cinema the last time?

Click to collapse



Murder on the Orient Express

What was the last book you read?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 30, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Murder on the Orient Express
> 
> What was the last book you read?

Click to collapse



A thriller called "Flugangst 7a" by the German author Sebastian Fitzek, a very good book.

What was yours?


----------



## BLaCK61 (Jan 30, 2018)

Kingsuperflu said:


> 1. A cat named Soul
> 
> Is it stupid to search for happiness?

Click to collapse



It isn't but it may be unnecessary because everyone needs something else to be happie for example some people are happie when they got enough money to live a simple life and others always need more and try to compete with others it's something that you have to find by yourself


Do you think that you are Happy?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 30, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> A thriller called "Flugangst 7a" by the German author Sebastian Fitzek, a very good book.
> 
> What was yours?

Click to collapse



Cracking the coding interview >.>

What relaxes you?

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 31, 2018)

husam666 said:


> Cracking the coding interview >.>
> 
> What relaxes you?
> 
> Sent from my thing using other thing

Click to collapse



Sports and listening to music.

Do you smoke, what exactly?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 31, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Sports and listening to music.
> 
> Do you smoke, what exactly?

Click to collapse



I don't

Wouldn't it be great if pay day would always be Friday?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 31, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if pay day would always be Friday?

Click to collapse



Yes.

And wouldn't it be great if the weekends would last 3 days?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 31, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes.
> 
> And wouldn't it be great if the weekends would last 3 days?

Click to collapse



Oh yes! 

Wouldn't it be great if we could have all the money in the world and never work?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 31, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Oh yes!
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if we could have all the money in the world and never work?

Click to collapse



Oh yeah!

And wouldn't it be great to stay healthy until a high age to travel around the world?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 31, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Oh yeah!
> 
> And wouldn't it be great to stay healthy until a high age to travel around the world?

Click to collapse



Absolutely! D

Wouldn't it be great to live forever? Would you like that?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 31, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Absolutely! D
> 
> Wouldn't it be great to live forever? Would you like that?

Click to collapse



Well, for me I don't think so.

Wouldn't it be great to stay young? Or do you want to age until a certain year?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 31, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Well, for me I don't think so.
> 
> Wouldn't it be great to stay young? Or do you want to age until a certain year?

Click to collapse



I would like to stay young forever  24 is perfect age

Why wouldn't you want to live forever?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 31, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I would like to stay young forever  24 is perfect age
> 
> Why wouldn't you want to live forever?

Click to collapse



Because I'd see too many friends pasting away.

Why would you?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 31, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Because I'd see too many friends pasting away.
> 
> Why would you?

Click to collapse



Yes, that's sad, but the thought of dying makes me scared. I would like to live forever, discover this beautiful world of ours and enjoy the piece. 

Would you rather work in a very warm office, or in a very cold one?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 31, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Yes, that's sad, but the thought of dying makes me scared. I would like to live forever, discover this beautiful world of ours and enjoy the piece.
> 
> Would you rather work in a very warm office, or in a very cold one?

Click to collapse



I like it very warm.

Do you have any free foods or drinks at your work, what exactly?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 31, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I like it very warm.
> 
> Do you have any free foods or drinks at your work, what exactly?

Click to collapse



Yes, whatever we want, we can ask for and get

You?

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 31, 2018)

husam666 said:


> Yes, whatever we want, we can ask for and get
> 
> You?
> 
> Sent from my thing using other thing

Click to collapse



Water and coffee.

Anybody else?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 31, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Water and coffee.
> 
> Anybody else?

Click to collapse



Tea , Coffee , Water...

Same ?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Jan 31, 2018)

karandpr said:


> Tea , Coffee , Water...
> 
> Same ?

Click to collapse



Same 

I'll stop this vicious circle XD  Um... Are you an artistic person?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 1, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Same
> 
> I'll stop this vicious circle XD  Um... Are you an artistic person?

Click to collapse



Not really.

Wouldn't it be great if it would be Friday already today?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 1, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Not really.
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if it would be Friday already today?

Click to collapse



Yes, that would be great... But it's not unfortunately

Are you going to travel somewhere soon?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 1, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Yes, that would be great... But it's not unfortunately
> 
> Are you going to travel somewhere soon?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'll travel to Athens/Greece in May.  

Have you ever been to Greece, where exactly?


----------



## hornyherbert (Feb 1, 2018)

No, but i'm sure my tax money is around somewhere in greece.

Imagine you find a wallet full of cash and documents. Give it back or keep it?


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 2, 2018)

depends. If I am rich then return it all.

If I am poor and hungry take the money and return the documents and ID's.

worst relationship betrayal?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 2, 2018)

simonbigwave said:


> depends. If I am rich then return it all.
> 
> If I am poor and hungry take the money and return the documents and ID's.
> 
> worst relationship betrayal?

Click to collapse



Unfaithfulness.

Same?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 2, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Unfaithfulness.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



I agree with you

Would you divorce after 10 years of marriage if your wife/husband changed and is not the same person anymore, meaning that they have changed for worse?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 2, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I agree with you
> 
> Would you divorce after 10 years of marriage if your wife/husband changed and is not the same person anymore, meaning that they have changed for worse?

Click to collapse



First I'd try to fix this together with her, if this doesn't help I'd need to leave.

Did or would you ever cheat on your partner?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 2, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> First I'd try to fix this together with her, if this doesn't help I'd need to leave.
> 
> Did or would you ever cheat on your partner?

Click to collapse



I have never cheated, nor would I 

What would you do in this situation: You are in a relationship, and you love your gf/bf, but you don't feel as if she/he is your soulmate, and then you meet someone who you instantly connect with, and who you feel the attraction to in every way, would you leave your partner for that person, or not?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 2, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I have never cheated, nor would I
> 
> What would you do in this situation: You are in a relationship, and you love your gf/bf, but you don't feel as if she/he is your soulmate, and then you meet someone who you instantly connect with, and who you feel the attraction to in every way, would you leave your partner for that person, or not?

Click to collapse



Propably not, because in the beginning feelings and thoughts are always strong and thrilling. But as time goes by those feelings change a bit usually and are less strong anymore. In the end its almost always the same.

So I'll keep what I have and I know what's good and fits to me.

How about you?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 2, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Propably not, because in the beginning feelings and thoughts are always strong and thrilling. But as time goes by those feelings change a bit usually and are less strong anymore. In the end its almost always the same.
> 
> So I'll keep what I have and I know what's good and fits to me.
> 
> How about you?

Click to collapse



I don't know what to reply... I guess I would need a situation like that to happen to me so I would know what to do. I wouldn't like leaving the one I'm with and whom I love, but then again, if I don't feel that he is 100% for me, then it's better to leave him, then spend a lifetime together not completely happy, you know?

Do you think that if you are not attracted to someone physically at the beginning, that that can change in time?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 2, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't know what to reply... I guess I would need a situation like that to happen to me so I would know what to do. I wouldn't like leaving the one I'm with and whom I love, but then again, if I don't feel that he is 100% for me, then it's better to leave him, then spend a lifetime together not completely happy, you know?
> 
> Do you think that if you are not attracted to someone physically at the beginning, that that can change in time?

Click to collapse



I don't think that its gonna change as its kinda instinct ... either the other person is attractive for you or not.

Did you or would you ever get physical without feelings involved?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 2, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I don't think that its gonna change as its kinda instinct ... either the other person is attractive for you or not.
> 
> Did you or would you ever get physical without feelings involved?

Click to collapse



No

Did you ever invest money on online trading? What do you think about that?


----------



## orelta (Feb 3, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> No
> 
> Did you ever invest money on online trading? What do you think about that?

Click to collapse



Few times i don't know if ppl should do that it depends on them i will personally won't do that cause of few reasons


What do you guys think is it healthy to cry to cry or is it not?


----------



## God Terrible (Feb 3, 2018)

orelta said:


> Few times i don't know if ppl should do that it depends on them i will personally won't do that cause of few reasons
> 
> 
> What do you guys think is it healthy to cry to cry or is it not?

Click to collapse



Is healthy to cry because are will make you happy after you cried.

How are you today?


----------



## orelta (Feb 3, 2018)

Kiss1412 said:


> Is healthy to cry because are will make you happy after you cried.
> 
> How are you today?

Click to collapse



I'm good thank you for asking

How about you? Feeling good?


----------



## God Terrible (Feb 3, 2018)

orelta said:


> I'm good thank you for asking
> 
> How about you? Feeling good?

Click to collapse



I'm good.

Why we can't swallow chewing gum?


----------



## orelta (Feb 3, 2018)

Kiss1412 said:


> I'm good.
> 
> Why we can't swallow chewing gum?

Click to collapse



You shouldn't swallow it can be bad for you or dangerous

Have you or will you grow a farm in the future?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 3, 2018)

Kiss1412 said:


> I'm good.
> 
> Why we can't swallow chewing gum?

Click to collapse



Oh, we can. I did that once in a while when I was a kid.

What is your favorite chewing gum in terms of taste and consistency?


----------



## God Terrible (Feb 3, 2018)

orelta said:


> You shouldn't swallow it can be bad for you or dangerous
> 
> Have you or will you grow a farm in the future?

Click to collapse



In the future i will make a little farm u want to make with me?lol

What do you think about xda-community?


----------



## orelta (Feb 3, 2018)

Kiss1412 said:


> In the future i will make a little farm u want to make with me?lol
> 
> What do you think about xda-community?

Click to collapse



I Will think about it
Pretty ok help each other help others as should


What do you think about our world is there justice?


----------



## God Terrible (Feb 3, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Oh, we can. I did that once in a while when I was a kid.
> 
> What is your favorite chewing gum in terms of taste and consistency?

Click to collapse



You shouldn't swallow it haha

My favorite name is "chew gum" i think it have only in my country

And what about you Do you like chewing gum?


----------



## orelta (Feb 3, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Oh, we can. I did that once in a while when I was a kid.
> 
> What is your favorite chewing gum in terms of taste and consistency?

Click to collapse



Me to But wasn't nice i felt a bit bad
Well i like a chewing gum with good taste and that the smell of it will be so good that i won't wanna drop it


Do you think dumb people can come with smart ideas and smart people with dumb ones?


----------



## God Terrible (Feb 3, 2018)

orelta said:


> I Will think about it
> Pretty ok help each other help others as should
> 
> 
> What do you think about our world is there justice?

Click to collapse



I do not think justice is real, it's terrible.

What we need to do when  this world stops revolving around itself? Hhhhaaa

---------- Post added at 07:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 AM ----------




orelta said:


> Me to But wasn't nice i felt a bit bad
> Well i like a chewing gum with good taste and that the smell of it will be so good that i won't wanna drop it
> 
> 
> Do you think dumb people can come with smart ideas and smart people with dumb ones?

Click to collapse



Sure i think dumb people can come with any idea

What do you think how many type of people in the world?


----------



## orelta (Feb 3, 2018)

Kiss1412 said:


> I do not think justice is real, it's terrible.
> 
> What we need to do when  this world stops revolving around itself? Hhhhaaa
> That we need to run for our lifes because our world should do that
> ...

Click to collapse



Much more then what i imagine or can think about

Do you think that a person can be better then what he already is?


----------



## God Terrible (Feb 3, 2018)

orelta said:


> Much more then what i imagine or can think about
> 
> Do you think that a person can be better then what he already is?

Click to collapse



You can be better than that. If you try to practice


What color do you like??


----------



## orelta (Feb 3, 2018)

Kiss1412 said:


> You can be better than that. If you try to practice
> 
> 
> What color do you like??

Click to collapse



I like the yellow color

What color do you like?


----------



## God Terrible (Feb 3, 2018)

orelta said:


> I like the yellow color
> 
> What color do you like?

Click to collapse



I like a blue colour 

What is your favorite food?


----------



## orelta (Feb 3, 2018)

Kiss1412 said:


> I like a blue colour
> 
> What is your favorite food?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like pizza falafel well basically this is junk food fast food

What do you think about animals do you like them?


----------



## God Terrible (Feb 3, 2018)

orelta said:


> I like pizza falafel well basically this is junk food fast food
> 
> What do you think about animals do you like them?

Click to collapse



I like animals Ex. Mini turtle it's so cute.

Do you like warm water or cold water?


----------



## orelta (Feb 3, 2018)

Kiss1412 said:


> I like animals Ex. Mini turtle it's so cute.
> Do you like warm water or cold water?

Click to collapse



Yea like also dogs cats be cute although dogs can sometimes bite

To be honest i like the in between don't want to feel not burning and not freezing

What do you think about global warming?


----------



## God Terrible (Feb 3, 2018)

orelta said:


> Yea like also dogs cats be cute although dogs can sometimes bite
> 
> To be honest i like the in between don't want to feel not burning and not freezing
> 
> What do you think about global warming?

Click to collapse



Umm, in my mind global warming is hard to control we can do something like a turn off something when i need not to use

Between sea and mountain What do you like more?


----------



## orelta (Feb 3, 2018)

Kiss1412 said:


> Umm, in my mind global warming is hard to control we can do something like a turn off something when i need not to use
> 
> Between sea and mountain What do you like more?

Click to collapse



To be honest i barely was on or near sea so in this case sea because i want to have that experience i have already been on a mountain

What kind of music do you listen to?


----------



## God Terrible (Feb 3, 2018)

orelta said:


> To be honest i barely was on or near sea so in this case sea because i want to have that experience i have already been on a mountain
> 
> What kind of music do you listen to?

Click to collapse



I like slowly music because it make me calm

Do you like dancing?


----------



## orelta (Feb 3, 2018)

Kiss1412 said:


> I like slowly music because it make me calm
> 
> Do you like dancing?

Click to collapse



Yea i do very much when in the mood i just dance

What fou think about pirate downloads


----------



## God Terrible (Feb 3, 2018)

orelta said:


> Yea i do very much when in the mood i just dance
> 
> What fou think about pirate downloads

Click to collapse



I think is so bad when we need to downloads anything is must buy we should buy it

And Why zebra is only white and black?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 3, 2018)

Kiss1412 said:


> I think is so bad when we need to downloads anything is must buy we should buy it
> 
> And Why zebra is only white and black?

Click to collapse



Because the other animals took the colors.

What do you think is the most dangerous animal an land and why?


----------



## orelta (Feb 3, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Because the other animals took the colors.
> 
> What do you think is the most dangerous animal an land and why?

Click to collapse




Dinosaur actuary cause it's one of the most dangerous predictors but they don't exist anymore

Why when we chew gum we mistakenly bite out lip?


----------



## God Terrible (Feb 3, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Because the other animals took the colors.
> 
> What do you think is the most dangerous animal an land and why?

Click to collapse



I think people because we can not know what they are thinking.

If balloons are in the car Then the car brakes suddenly. The balloons will go Which direction?


----------



## orelta (Feb 3, 2018)

Kiss1412 said:


> I think people because we can not know what they are thinking.
> 
> If balloons are in the car Then the car brakes suddenly. The balloons will go Which direction?

Click to collapse



Every direction since they don't have a specific direction they should go to they are on has so lol


Why does people want to help each other?


----------



## God Terrible (Feb 3, 2018)

orelta said:


> Every direction since they don't have a specific direction they should go to they are on has so lol
> 
> 
> Why does people want to help each other?

Click to collapse



Because they are happy to help, You will be happy if you help others.

What do you want most in life?


----------



## orelta (Feb 3, 2018)

Kiss1412 said:


> Because they are happy to help, You will be happy if you help others.
> 
> What do you want most in life?

Click to collapse



To be able to be helpful not to be useless to succeed in life and be important

What do you want From life?


----------



## God Terrible (Feb 3, 2018)

orelta said:


> To be able to be helpful not to be useless to succeed in life and be important
> 
> What do you want From life?

Click to collapse



Just happy.

Why do people have to swing their arms when walking?


----------



## orelta (Feb 3, 2018)

Kiss1412 said:


> Just happy.
> 
> Why do people have to swing their arms when walking?

Click to collapse



Well you won't walk with you're hand literally tired to your body it will look weird unless there do something lol well it needs to look natural

Do you think that technology will ever stop advancing?


----------



## God Terrible (Feb 3, 2018)

orelta said:


> Well you won't walk with you're hand literally tired to your body it will look weird unless there do something lol well it needs to look natural
> 
> Do you think that technology will ever stop advancing?

Click to collapse



It will not stop.

Why water is not limited to the world?


----------



## orelta (Feb 3, 2018)

Kiss1412 said:


> It will not stop.
> 
> Why water is not limited to the world?

Click to collapse



This world is god creation so whatever he wanted to happen happens

Do you believe in god?


----------



## God Terrible (Feb 3, 2018)

orelta said:


> This world is god creation so whatever he wanted to happen happens
> 
> Do you believe in god?

Click to collapse



I don't believe in god lol?

Is there space at the end?


----------



## orelta (Feb 3, 2018)

Kiss1412 said:


> I don't believe in god lol?
> 
> Is there space at the end?

Click to collapse



I don't know if i believe that well tbh i don't know what to think about that

What do you think about people rights?


----------



## God Terrible (Feb 3, 2018)

orelta said:


> I don't know if i believe that well tbh i don't know what to think about that
> 
> What do you think about people rights?

Click to collapse



Everyone has the right to freedom.

What game do you play?


----------



## orelta (Feb 3, 2018)

Kiss1412 said:


> Everyone has the right to freedom.
> 
> What game do you play?

Click to collapse



few i like action game fire games basickly a game that has no end


have you or will you buy expensive things?


----------



## God Terrible (Feb 3, 2018)

orelta said:


> few i like action game fire games basickly a game that has no end
> 
> 
> have you or will you buy expensive things?

Click to collapse



A car.

What do you think if people do not have eyes from birth?


----------



## orelta (Feb 3, 2018)

Kiss1412 said:


> A car.
> 
> What do you think if people do not have eyes from birth?

Click to collapse



i would feel sorry  for them cause they can't see but will also think that this happend for a reason that it's happend cause of something and has meaning


what kind of world would you like to live in?


----------



## God Terrible (Feb 3, 2018)

orelta said:


> i would feel sorry for them cause they can't see but will also think that this happend for a reason that it's happend cause of something and has meaning
> 
> 
> what kind of world would you like to live in?

Click to collapse



I like happy world

What kind of feel do you like?


----------



## orelta (Feb 3, 2018)

Kiss1412 said:


> I like happy world
> 
> What kind of feel do you like?

Click to collapse



i don't like to feel upset or angry then it brings the wrong side of me i rather be happy to show that the world is good


what would you do if you won allot of money?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 3, 2018)

orelta said:


> i don't like to feel upset or angry then it brings the wrong side of me i rather be happy to show that the world is good
> 
> 
> what would you do if you won allot of money?

Click to collapse



Stop working, start travelling. 

Same?


----------



## orelta (Feb 3, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Stop working, start travelling.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



to be honest i wil like to i will be able to


if you could do anything in the world what would you have done?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 4, 2018)

orelta said:


> to be honest i wil like to i will be able to
> 
> 
> if you could do anything in the world what would you have done?

Click to collapse



Stop hunger.

What are you going to do today?


----------



## orelta (Feb 4, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Stop hunger.
> 
> What are you going to do today?

Click to collapse



Try to study and help my family

How about you?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 4, 2018)

orelta said:


> Try to study and help my family
> 
> How about you?

Click to collapse



I'm going to cook  breakfast for lunch, keep fire going so it won't get cold inside and be lazy 'cause it's Sunday.  

Do you watch Saturday morning cartoons?


----------



## orelta (Feb 4, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I'm going to cook  breakfast for lunch, keep fire going so it won't get cold inside and be lazy 'cause it's Sunday.
> 
> Do you watch Saturday morning cartoons?

Click to collapse



I don't i usually don't watch TV at all i watch things on my computer


If you didn't knew what the weather is why clothes would you wear?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 5, 2018)

orelta said:


> I don't i usually don't watch TV at all i watch things on my computer
> 
> 
> If you didn't knew what the weather is why clothes would you wear?

Click to collapse



Long trousers, a shirt and a hoodie. The hoodie I can take off if it gets too warm.

Same?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 5, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Long trousers, a shirt and a hoodie. The hoodie I can take off if it gets too warm.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Jeans, shirt, jacket and an umbrella just incase it would rain.  Also hope it wouldn't suddenly turn into a deep freeze 'cause I wouldn't have a coat to keep me warm.  

Are you still best friends with your child hood best friend?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 5, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Jeans, shirt, jacket and an umbrella just incase it would rain.  Also hope it wouldn't suddenly turn into a deep freeze 'cause I wouldn't have a coat to keep me warm.
> 
> Are you still best friends with your child hood best friend?

Click to collapse



I never had a best friend when I was a child, only in high school. I am still best friends with my best friends from high school  we know each other for 11 years

What is your favorite hairstyle?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 5, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I never had a best friend when I was a child, only in high school. I am still best friends with my best friends from high school  we know each other for 11 years
> 
> What is your favorite hairstyle?

Click to collapse



Good morning  

Um, an easy one.  

Do you have piercings other than the ones in your ear lobes?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 5, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Good morning
> 
> Um, an easy one.
> 
> Do you have piercings other than the ones in your ear lobes?

Click to collapse



Good morning!  

No, even not in my ears.

How about you, and where?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 5, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Good morning!
> 
> No, even not in my ears.
> 
> How about you, and where?

Click to collapse



I just have piercings in my ear lobes.  I had thought about getting double piercings in the belly button.  

Do you have any tattoos?  If so, where?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 5, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I just have piercings in my ear lobes.  I had thought about getting double piercings in the belly button.
> 
> Do you have any tattoos?  If so, where?

Click to collapse



No, none.

Do you have any scars, if so where and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 5, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No, none.
> 
> Do you have any scars, if so where and why?

Click to collapse



Have one on forehead from childhood accident.  The other one on my right ankle from being in a motorcycle accident.  

Did you have a childhood pet?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 5, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No, none.
> 
> Do you have any scars, if so where and why?

Click to collapse



I have two. One is on my eyebrow, but it's not very visible. It's from when I had hit my head when I was a kid. And the other one is under my left shoulder. That one is from my 18th birthday. I tried to straighten my hair with an iron for clothes, and I had put a towel over my hair, and as I leaned down, I accidentally hit my body with an iron's peak. I burned my skin, and that part is lighter than the rest of my body now. 

How badly do you miss your girlfriend/boyfriend when you are not with them? Do you call them often, or do you just wait until you meet?

---------- Post added at 09:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 AM ----------




2WhiteWolves said:


> Have one on forehead from childhood accident.  The other one on my right ankle from being in a motorcycle accident.
> 
> Did you have a childhood pet?

Click to collapse



I didn't see this. We had dogs, first one was Mali, and the other one Dingo ( I think I named him XD )

My question is above


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 5, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> How badly do you miss your girlfriend/boyfriend when you are not with them? Do you call them often, or do you just wait until you meet?

Click to collapse



We are living together, so fortunately this is not a problem for us.

Are you living together with your boy-/girlfriend?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 5, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> We are living together, so fortunately this is not a problem for us.
> 
> Are you living together with your boy-/girlfriend?

Click to collapse



I don't

But what if she is on a business trip or something, you have to miss her then. Do you call often in those situations?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 5, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't
> 
> But what if she is on a business trip or something, you have to miss her then. Do you call often in those situations?

Click to collapse



Yeah, we do.

Do you want to live together with your boyfriend soon, if not: why?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 5, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, we do.
> 
> Do you want to live together with your boyfriend soon, if not: why?

Click to collapse



Um...maybe in 2 years or something. I guess I'm not ready yet

Are you jealous when it comes to relationships?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 5, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Um...maybe in 2 years or something. I guess I'm not ready yet
> 
> Are you jealous when it comes to relationships?

Click to collapse



Yes, of course.

If your boy-/girlfriend cheats on you for just 1 time: would you forgive or leave immediately?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 5, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, of course.
> 
> If your boy-/girlfriend cheats on you for just 1 time: would you forgive or leave immediately?

Click to collapse



Leave immediately. Things just can't be the same after that. Plus, it's a betrayal.

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 5, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Leave immediately. Things just can't be the same after that. Plus, it's a betrayal.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Hmm, it depends on the "reason" I guess. Maybe I'd give her a 2nd chance.

How long does your current relationship last?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 5, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Hmm, it depends on the "reason" I guess. Maybe I'd give her a 2nd chance.
> 
> How long does your current relationship last?

Click to collapse



How is one to answer that?  You don't know what may come, whether it may be today...tomorrow...the next day or next week etc... 

Do you believe there is spirit realm?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 5, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> How is one to answer that?  You don't know what may come, whether it may be today...tomorrow...the next day or next week etc...
> 
> Do you believe there is spirit realm?

Click to collapse



Hehe, I meant how long it lasts until now ... i.e. 2 years ongoing and so on.

Spirit realms? Not really.

What religion are you in, if any?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 5, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Hehe, I meant how long it lasts until now ... i.e. 2 years ongoing and so on.
> 
> Spirit realms? Not really.
> 
> What religion are you in, if any?

Click to collapse



Lol, gotcha  

Christian.  But not affiliated with any church or organization of such.  

When do you think the earth was created...millions of years ago or thousands of years ago?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 5, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Lol, gotcha
> 
> Christian.  But not affiliated with any church or organization of such.
> 
> When do you think the earth was created...millions of years ago or thousands of years ago?

Click to collapse



Billions of years ago.

What do you think is the most important thing that has been created on earth (not by mankind)?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 5, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Billions of years ago.
> 
> What do you think is the most important thing that has been created on earth (not by mankind)?

Click to collapse



Water then veggies and animals.  

Do you swim in lakes...ponds or just in cement ponds aka swimming pools?


----------



## orelta (Feb 5, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Long trousers, a shirt and a hoodie. The hoodie I can take off if it gets too warm.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



depends on what season we are if i know that then i will try to dress accordingly long pants shirt jacket and hopefully all goes well

what is the most important thing in the world for you?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 6, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Water then veggies and animals.
> 
> Do you swim in lakes...ponds or just in cement ponds aka swimming pools?

Click to collapse



Hell no, I like lakes and I love oceans.

What is your favorite ocean/sea you swum in?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 6, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Hell no, I like lakes and I love oceans.
> 
> What is your favorite ocean/sea you swum in?

Click to collapse



Never have.  Just lakes, don't have a favorite.  

Do you own a boat?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 6, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Never have.  Just lakes, don't have a favorite.
> 
> Do you own a boat?

Click to collapse



I don't, but it would be amazing if I did 

Have you ever rode in a small boat for two people?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 6, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't, but it would be amazing if I did
> 
> Have you ever rode in a small boat for two people?

Click to collapse



I have been in a boat, but more than two people could be in it.  

Have you went water skiing?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 6, 2018)

orelta said:


> depends on what season we are if i know that then i will try to dress accordingly long pants shirt jacket and hopefully all goes well
> 
> what is the most important thing in the world for you?

Click to collapse



Your question wasn't answered. ( Btw, follow the thread, you can't just reply to any question, you reply to the last one.)

The most important thing in the world for me is happiness and peace 

---------- Post added at 07:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------




2WhiteWolves said:


> I have been in a boat, but more than two people could be in it.
> 
> Have you went water skiing?

Click to collapse



No, but hell yeah I would try! You make me want to go to the seaside right now, haha 

Have you ever jumped out of a plane?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 6, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> No, but hell yeah I would try! You make me want to go to the seaside right now, haha
> 
> Have you ever jumped out of a plane?

Click to collapse



LOL.  
No. 

Have you taken a ride in helicopter?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 6, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> LOL.
> No.
> 
> Have you taken a ride in helicopter?

Click to collapse



Nooo... So many things to do in life.... *____*

Have you ever dived?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 6, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Nooo... So many things to do in life.... *____*
> 
> Have you ever dived?

Click to collapse



It was cool to ride in a helicopter.  

No. 

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 6, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> It was cool to ride in a helicopter.
> 
> No.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I haven't, but I will try definitely. The only problem is that I am a little bit claustrophobic, so having to wear a mask underwater and not being able to breathe normally is kinda problematic, but that's the way things go, so I'll have to adjust. 

Did  you ever climb a mountain?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 6, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I haven't, but I will try definitely. The only problem is that I am a little bit claustrophobic, so having to wear a mask underwater and not being able to breathe normally is kinda problematic, but that's the way things go, so I'll have to adjust.
> 
> Did  you ever climb a mountain?

Click to collapse



Nope.  Only been to Colorado Rockies once and I was a youngster.  Don't remember going, my mom told me that we went.  

Have you seen a cougar in your yard or any where besides at a zoo?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 6, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Nope.  Only been to Colorado Rockies once and I was a youngster.  Don't remember going, my mom told me that we went.
> 
> Have you seen a cougar in your yard or any where besides at a zoo?

Click to collapse



I have been to a zoo 10 years ago, but I don't remember seeing it, haha

How old are you?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 6, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I have been to a zoo 10 years ago, but I don't remember seeing it, haha
> 
> How old are you?

Click to collapse



There was a cougar in the back yard one evening.  Freaked me out, lol. 

47. I'm old 

Do you live in a city or out in the country?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 6, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> There was a cougar in the back yard one evening.  Freaked me out, lol.
> 
> 47. I'm old
> 
> Do you live in a city or out in the country?

Click to collapse



You are not old  

I live in a city

Same


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 6, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> You are not old
> 
> I live in a city
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Awe, Thank you, wanderer1479  

Country 

Do you have any brothers or sisters?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 6, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Awe, Thank you, wanderer1479
> 
> Country
> 
> Do you have any brothers or sisters?

Click to collapse



I do, two sisters and one brother 

Do you have kids?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 6, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I do, two sisters and one brother
> 
> Do you have kids?

Click to collapse



Good morning ladies!  

No.

What is the first thing you remember of your life when you were a kid?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 6, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> No.
> 
> What is the first thing you remember of your life when you were a kid?

Click to collapse



Good morning  

I remember when I was 5, or something, when I still didn't go to school. We used to live in the other house, and that house is kinda dear to me. My sisters and I used to play all sorts of games (my brother is 10 years younger than me), and we were very funny kids 

Would you like to have children in the future? What are your thoughts about that kind of responsibility?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 6, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Good morning
> 
> I remember when I was 5, or something, when I still didn't go to school. We used to live in the other house, and that house is kinda dear to me. My sisters and I used to play all sorts of games (my brother is 10 years younger than me), and we were very funny kids
> 
> Would you like to have children in the future? What are your thoughts about that kind of responsibility?

Click to collapse



Right now I don't want to have kids, maybe I'm afraid of the costs, the responsibility and my freedom. But that can change in future.

Do you have friends with kids and how are they dealing with this "situation"?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 6, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Right now I don't want to have kids, maybe I'm afraid of the costs, the responsibility and my freedom. But that can change in future.
> 
> Do you have friends with kids and how are they dealing with this "situation"?

Click to collapse



I totally agree with you. I wouldn't want to give my freedom, and even though someone else could take care of the child if I want to spend time doing something else, it's just not the same, you have that responsibility, that is your child, and you can't just leave it. It's a huge thing, and people should really think about it. 

One friend is about to get a child, she is pregnant, and my older sister has a 2 year old son. She loves him, but she spends the entire day taking care of him. 

If you decide to have children, would you like to have just 1, or more?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 6, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I totally agree with you. I wouldn't want to give my freedom, and even though someone else could take care of the child if I want to spend time doing something else, it's just not the same, you have that responsibility, that is your child, and you can't just leave it. It's a huge thing, and people should really think about it.
> 
> One friend is about to get a child, she is pregnant, and my older sister has a 2 year old son. She loves him, but she spends the entire day taking care of him.
> 
> If you decide to have children, would you like to have just 1, or more?

Click to collapse



IF I want children I'd take 2, so they can deal with each other.

Would you prefer a girl or a boy, or doesn't matter at all?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 6, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> IF I want children I'd take 2, so they can deal with each other.
> 
> Would you prefer a girl or a boy, or doesn't matter at all?

Click to collapse



I prefer a girl  ^^ I would really, really like to have a girl, and I would name her Sofija  (pronunciation "Sofia")

Look to your left, what is the first thing you see?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 6, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I prefer a girl  ^^ I would really, really like to have a girl, and I would name her Sofija  (pronunciation "Sofia")
> 
> Look to your left, what is the first thing you see?

Click to collapse



A glass of water.

What do you see if you look straight?


----------



## orelta (Feb 6, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> A glass of water.
> 
> What do you see if you look straight?

Click to collapse



the screen of my computer

what do you see if you look to your right?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 6, 2018)

orelta said:


> the screen of my computer
> 
> what do you see if you look to your right?

Click to collapse



Good morning, ulxerker, wanderer1479, and orelta.  Sorry for being late on the good morning  

My doggies.  

Are you holding anything in your hand /fingers right now?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 6, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Good morning, ulxerker, wanderer1479, and orelta.  Sorry for being late on the good morning
> 
> My doggies.
> 
> Are you holding anything in your hand /fingers right now?

Click to collapse



Nope.

What's up?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 6, 2018)

husam666 said:


> Nope.
> 
> What's up?

Click to collapse



The sky 

What's down?


----------



## orelta (Feb 7, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> The sky
> 
> What's down?

Click to collapse



the earth

what's beneath us?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 7, 2018)

orelta said:


> the earth
> 
> what's beneath us?

Click to collapse



Depends where one is standing.  I have a floor underneath me.  

Did you ever have an imaginary friend in your childhood?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 7, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Depends where one is standing.  I have a floor underneath me.
> 
> Did you ever have an imaginary friend in your childhood?

Click to collapse



No, but a lot of real friends.

When you was a kid, did you play more outdoor than indoor?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 7, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No, but a lot of real friends.
> 
> When you was a kid, did you play more outdoor than indoor?

Click to collapse



Good morning  
I didn't either.  Had brothers and friends.  

Outside, it was more exciting and fun.  

Did you have a mini bike when you were a teenager?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 7, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Good morning
> I didn't either.  Had brothers and friends.
> 
> Outside, it was more exciting and fun.
> ...

Click to collapse



Good morning  

No, just a normal bicycle. 

How about you and did you have a license?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 7, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Good morning
> 
> No, just a normal bicycle.
> 
> How about you and did you have a license?

Click to collapse



My brothers did, but I drove it  . No, didn't need a license for it.  

Did you buy your first vehicle?


----------



## orelta (Feb 7, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> My brothers did, but I drove it  . No, didn't need a license for it.
> 
> Did you buy your first vehicle?

Click to collapse



No i don't have licence but web i did will buy

When or if you have licence will you use other people's vehicles to go to places?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 7, 2018)

orelta said:


> No i don't have licence but web i did will buy
> 
> When or if you have licence will you use other people's vehicles to go to places?

Click to collapse



I have a drivers license.  Yes, I have driven others people vehicles to go to places.  

Do you go outside and just gaze at the stars?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 7, 2018)

orelta said:


> No i don't have licence but web i did will buy
> 
> When or if you have licence will you use other people's vehicles to go to places?

Click to collapse



I do have a driver's licence, and I don't drive unfortunately

How do you get over a break up?


----------



## orelta (Feb 7, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I do have a driver's licence, and I don't drive unfortunately
> 
> How do you get over a break up?

Click to collapse



No idea how never experienced it


What do you think about relationships?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 7, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I have a drivers license.  Yes, I have driven others people vehicles to go to places.
> 
> Do you go outside and just gaze at the stars?

Click to collapse



I love gazing at stars. Yes, I do that often


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 7, 2018)

orelta said:


> No idea how never experienced it
> 
> 
> What do you think about relationships?

Click to collapse



Relationships can suck.  
Relationships can be wonderful.  

When you are walking outside and you see flowers. Do you stop and smell them?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 7, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Relationships can suck.
> Relationships can be wonderful.
> 
> When you are walking outside and you see flowers. Do you stop and smell them?

Click to collapse



Yeah, if they are special or very beautiful. 

Do you pick them up, too, if you like them?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 7, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, if they are special or very beautiful.
> 
> Do you pick them up, too, if you like them?

Click to collapse



No,  I would leave them, so someone else will be able to enjoy their fragrance and beauty.  

What is your favorite color of flowers?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 7, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No,  I would leave them, so someone else will be able to enjoy their fragrance and beauty.
> 
> What is your favorite color of flowers?

Click to collapse



Light blue.

What is your favorite shape of flower heads (i.e. round, oval, etc.)?


----------



## orelta (Feb 7, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Light blue.
> 
> What is your favorite shape of flower heads (i.e. round, oval, etc.)?

Click to collapse



as long as it's pretty and people will love looking at it i don't care

what is your favorite flower?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 7, 2018)

orelta said:


> as long as it's pretty and people will love looking at it i don't care
> 
> what is your favorite flower?

Click to collapse



The Sunflower.

Same


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 7, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> The Sunflower.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Black Hollyhocks and Roses 

Do you grow your own flowers?


----------



## orelta (Feb 7, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Black Hollyhocks and Roses
> 
> Do you grow your own flowers?

Click to collapse



No i have no place to grow up flowers i don't have a garden

Do you grow flowers or don't have place or can't as well?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 7, 2018)

orelta said:


> No i have no place to grow up flowers i don't have a garden
> 
> Do you grow flowers or don't have place or can't as well?

Click to collapse



We have some flowers in the garden, but no one pays too much attention to them

I'm sad, tell me something cheerful?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 7, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> We have some flowers in the garden, but no one pays too much attention to them
> 
> I'm sad, tell me something cheerful?

Click to collapse



You have a nice smile.  

Why are you sad?


----------



## orelta (Feb 7, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> We have some flowers in the garden, but no one pays too much attention to them
> 
> I'm sad, tell me something cheerful?

Click to collapse



You have a nice smile nice hair

Why are you sad? share with us we want to make you happy


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 7, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> You have a nice smile.
> 
> Why are you sad?

Click to collapse



Thank you friends @2WhiteWolves @orelta 

I'm sad because my boyfriend told me that he doesn't want anything serious from our relationship, I guess he just wanted me for my body. I thought that we would last, and I could never tell that he would say something like that...
I'll try not to think about it too much, although it's hard. I just feel like crying...

What is the first thing you do when you get home after work/school?


----------



## orelta (Feb 7, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Thank you friends @2WhiteWolves @orelta
> 
> I'm sad because my boyfriend told me that he doesn't want anything serious from our relationship, I guess he just wanted me for my body. I thought that we would last, and I could never tell that he would say something like that...
> I'll try not to think about it too much, although it's hard. I just feel like crying...
> ...

Click to collapse



Eat drink take care of myself then go to the computer and i'm sorry for you i hope that you find happiness in your life and if you managed to do anything then he says that then maybe you are right but you can think of it this way if he says that then he is loosing something good to see how kind and good you are don't think about him if he's acting like this he never really cared about you it seems even though that i don't know you trying to cheer you up

 What do you do?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 7, 2018)

orelta said:


> Eat drink take care of myself then go to the computer and i'm sorry for you i hope that you find happiness in your life and if you managed to do anything then he says that then maybe you are right but you can think of it this way if he says that then he is loosing something good to see how kind and good you are don't think about him if he's acting like this he never really cared about you it seems even though that i don't know you trying to cheer you up
> 
> What do you do?

Click to collapse



Thank you 

I usually eat after work, and sometimes I take a walk, or see friends

How old are you?


----------



## orelta (Feb 7, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I usually eat after work, and sometimes I take a walk, or see friends
> 
> How old are you?

Click to collapse



Np if i would be able to cheer you up and give you the respect you deserve i'm happy i hope you will be able to be happy as well and feel respected
Well i'm 18.5 years old

how old are you?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 7, 2018)

orelta said:


> Np if i would be able to cheer you up and give you the respect you deserve i'm happy i hope you will be able to be happy as well and feel respected
> Well i'm 18.5 years old
> 
> how old are you?

Click to collapse



I do feel respected, I should just learn not to get attached to people a lot.

I am 26 years old

Do you like sweets?


----------



## orelta (Feb 7, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I do feel respected, I should just learn not to get attached to people a lot.
> 
> I am 26 years old
> 
> Do you like sweets?

Click to collapse



As long as you feel respected then all good you can attach to them but not that much that you will get hurt at some point

Yes i do love sweets i love candies

Do you love as well?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 7, 2018)

orelta said:


> As long as you feel respected then all good you can attach to them but not that much that you will get hurt at some point
> 
> Yes i do love sweets i love candies
> 
> Do you love as well?

Click to collapse



No, I don't like sweets.

What kind of chocolate do you like most?


----------



## orelta (Feb 7, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No, I don't like sweets.
> 
> What kind of chocolate do you like most?

Click to collapse



Normal one also white choclate red with white and red wth white and nuts

What kind of food do you like?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 7, 2018)

orelta said:


> Normal one also white choclate red with white and red wth white and nuts
> 
> What kind of food do you like?

Click to collapse



I like most of food, I love eating

What do you usually eat for lunch?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 7, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I like most of food, I love eating
> 
> What do you usually eat for lunch?

Click to collapse



A sandwich. 

What do you usually eat for dinner?


----------



## orelta (Feb 7, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> A sandwich.
> 
> What do you usually eat for dinner?

Click to collapse



Depends on the mood i eat what i have well i'm satisfied with what there is mostly otherwise i'm making food for myself

What do you eat in general?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 7, 2018)

orelta said:


> Depends on the mood i eat what i have well i'm satisfied with what there is mostly otherwise i'm making food for myself
> 
> What do you eat in general?

Click to collapse



Kinda everything that's eatable, except sweets.

What food do you absolutely don't like and you won't eat at all?


----------



## Dust2Dust (Feb 7, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Kinda everything that's eatable, except sweets.
> 
> What food do you absolutely don't like and you won't eat at all?

Click to collapse




Last week I ate Pangolin and I will never eat it again.

Will there actually be zombies at some point in time?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 7, 2018)

orelta said:


> Depends on the mood i eat what i have well i'm satisfied with what there is mostly otherwise i'm making food for myself
> 
> What do you eat in general?

Click to collapse



Sandwiches, toasts, salads, chicken meat...

Did someone ever disappoint you?

---------- Post added at 01:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------




Dust2Dust said:


> Last week I ate Pangolin and I will never eat it again.
> 
> Will there actually be zombies at some point in time?

Click to collapse



(I didn't see previous posts, sorry)

I don't think there will be zombies at all

My question is above


----------



## orelta (Feb 7, 2018)

[/COLOR]





wanderer1479 said:


> Sandwiches, toasts, salads, chicken meat...
> 
> Did someone ever disappoint you?
> Yes my mother my friend sometimes well we get over it and passed it
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 7, 2018)

orelta said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## orelta (Feb 7, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> orelta said:
> 
> 
> > [/COLOR]
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 7, 2018)

orelta said:


> wanderer1479 said:
> 
> 
> > Day
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 7, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Always day
> 
> Do you like high heels?

Click to collapse


@wanderer1479 
I am sorry ((HUGS))  I fell asleep.  I hope you are feeling better.  

I like them, but they don't like me, LOL. 

Do you have to wear high heels to work?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 7, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> @wanderer1479
> I am sorry ((HUGS))  I fell asleep.  I hope you are feeling better.
> 
> I like them, but they don't like me, LOL.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much! I feel a little bit better

I don't have to wear them, haha, but I like to wear them at parties

Bacon or ham?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 7, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Thank you so much! I feel a little bit better
> 
> I don't have to wear them, haha, but I like to wear them at parties
> 
> Bacon or ham?

Click to collapse



Aww, that's good   I hope you keep on feeling better.  

I don't eat either of them.  

Have you ate deer or buffalo meat?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 7, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Thank you so much! I feel a little bit better
> 
> I don't have to wear them, haha, but I like to wear them at parties
> 
> Bacon or ham?

Click to collapse



Bacon.

Boiled eggs or scrambled eggs?

---------- Post added at 15:29 ---------- Previous post was at 15:29 ----------




2WhiteWolves said:


> Aww, that's good   I hope you keep on feeling better.
> 
> I don't eat either of them.
> 
> Have you ate deer or buffalo meat?

Click to collapse



Yeah, its tasty.

Question above.


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 7, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Bacon.
> 
> Boiled eggs or scrambled eggs?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a good deer meat lasagna recipe, O' it's so good  

I like both.  

Do you cook?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 7, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I have a good deer meat lasagna recipe, O' it's so good
> 
> I like both.
> 
> Do you cook?

Click to collapse



Rarely.

Do you, what is your specialty?


----------



## Beep-Bop (Feb 7, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Rarely.
> 
> Do you, what is your specialty?

Click to collapse



I am a curious kid.

How's new year resolution going?


----------



## orelta (Feb 7, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> orelta said:
> 
> 
> > Always day
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 7, 2018)

Beep-Bop said:


> I am a curious kid.
> 
> How's new year resolution going?

Click to collapse



I didn't make any new year resolutions. 

What is your favorite thing to do outside during winter?


----------



## orelta (Feb 7, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I didn't make any new year resolutions.
> 
> What is your favorite thing to do outside during winter?

Click to collapse



I don't think i love anything about winter since we get sick but if i wil love something it's the rain that make flowers grows and make fields full for the farmers i guess

What do you like to do?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 7, 2018)

orelta said:


> I don't think i love anything about winter since we get sick but if i wil love something it's the rain that make flowers grows and make fields full for the farmers i guess
> 
> What do you like to do?

Click to collapse



I like to not do anything

Do you like root beer?


----------



## orelta (Feb 7, 2018)

husam666 said:


> I like to not do anything
> 
> Do you like root beer?

Click to collapse



i don't drink beer or anything with alcohol

What do you think the weather will be like outside tommorow?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 7, 2018)

orelta said:


> i don't drink beer or anything with alcohol
> 
> What do you think the weather will be like outside tommorow?

Click to collapse



Root beer does not contain alcohol in it.  It is a soda.

It will be either sunny, cloudy, or some where in between and chilly.  

Tomorrow what will temperature be where you are at?


----------



## orelta (Feb 7, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Root beer does not contain alcohol in it.  It is a soda.
> 
> It will be either sunny, cloudy, or some where in between and chilly.
> 
> Tomorrow what will temperature be where you are at?

Click to collapse



Well since it's winter always very cold at night so i always go out with a coat a juckat and more

What temperature at yours?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 8, 2018)

orelta said:


> Well since it's winter always very cold at night so i always go out with a coat a juckat and more
> 
> What temperature at yours?

Click to collapse



-7 °C right now.

Are you working today, if not what are you going to do?


----------



## orelta (Feb 8, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> -7 °C right now.
> 
> Are you working today, if not what are you going to do?

Click to collapse



 I am going to work today yes arround 14:30 or 15:00 If i wouldn't have worked then eat and drink till i am ok then go computer and is my family needs helps i help

Same?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 8, 2018)

orelta said:


> I am going to work today yes arround 14:30 or 15:00 If i wouldn't have worked then eat and drink till i am ok then go computer and is my family needs helps i help
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



I'm at work since from 8:30 am to 5 pm.

Do you prefer to work very early or very late?


----------



## orelta (Feb 8, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I'm at work since from 8:30 am to 5 pm.
> 
> Do you prefer to work very early or very late?

Click to collapse



Depends because i don't want to return home late and in the cold
but work early finish early have time for myself

Same?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 8, 2018)

orelta said:


> Depends because i don't want to return home late and in the cold
> but work early finish early have time for myself
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



I work later to avoid traffic

What do you do?

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## orelta (Feb 8, 2018)

husam666 said:


> I work later to avoid traffic
> 
> What do you do?
> 
> Sent from my thing using other thing

Click to collapse



Well i use my electric bike to go to work there are no traffic for me since i go both on road and on the sidewalk to me doesn't matter but i prefer earlly so i won't go home late since it's winter i don't wanna get cold and be sick

What are you doing at work?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 8, 2018)

orelta said:


> Well i use my electric bike to go to work there are no traffic for me since i go both on road and on the sidewalk to me doesn't matter but i prefer earlly so i won't go home late since it's winter i don't wanna get cold and be sick
> 
> What are you doing at work?

Click to collapse



Working 

What is the first thing you do when you are back home after work?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 8, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Working
> 
> What is the first thing you do when you are back home after work?

Click to collapse



I usually eat, or first go and buy food if I don't have it at home; sometimes I meat my friends, or take a walk.... (Btw, I think we had this question recently, and I think that I had asked it XDD)

Do you travel on weekends? How do you spend them?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 8, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I usually eat, or first go and buy food if I don't have it at home; sometimes I meat my friends, or take a walk.... (Btw, I think we had this question recently, and I think that I had asked it XDD)
> 
> Do you travel on weekends? How do you spend them?

Click to collapse



Mostly I visit parts of my family and we have lunch or dinner together. They all don't live far away from my home.

Did you ever eat something that was still alive? If so, what exactly?


----------



## orelta (Feb 9, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Mostly I visit parts of my family and we have lunch or dinner together. They all don't live far away from my home.
> 
> Did you ever eat something that was still alive? If so, what exactly?

Click to collapse



Well i don't know if i do

Do you cook?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 9, 2018)

orelta said:


> Well i don't know if i do
> 
> Do you cook?

Click to collapse



Sometimes.

What are your plans for today?


----------



## kristoff2348 (Feb 9, 2018)

I cook rarely 
Can you fly?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 9, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Sometimes.
> 
> What are your plans for today?

Click to collapse



I will work, take a walk, maybe see a friend...

Same

---------- Post added at 07:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 AM ----------




kristoff2348 said:


> I cook rarely
> Can you fly?

Click to collapse



I haven't really tried


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 9, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I will work, take a walk, maybe see a friend...
> 
> Same
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good morning!  

I'm at work, after that I'll go in an Italian restaurant for dinner and after that I'll go to the super market do by foods for the next week.

How often do you go shopping foods in a week?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 9, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I'm at work, after that I'll go in an Italian restaurant for dinner and after that I'll go to the super market do by foods for the next week.
> 
> How often do you go shopping foods in a week?

Click to collapse



I usually buy food for that day, or for two days, I never buy a lot of food at once

What is for you the easiest meal to prepare?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 9, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I usually buy food for that day, or for two days, I never buy a lot of food at once
> 
> What is for you the easiest meal to prepare?

Click to collapse



Pasta.

Same?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 9, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Pasta.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



I forgot to say "Good morning", sorry  Good morning! 

Fried eggs XDD

Do you spend a lot of time when you prepare food? Are you slow when it comes to that?


----------



## orelta (Feb 9, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I forgot to say "Good morning", sorry  Good morning!
> 
> Fried eggs XDD
> 
> Do you spend a lot of time when you prepare food? Are you slow when it comes to that?

Click to collapse



Good morning  How are you feeling any better (Hugs and Kisses) i hope you feell much btter

Depends on what food sometimes things takes me time to make like cutting things and so on i don't know how to make alot of things

What food can you make?


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 9, 2018)

orelta said:


> Good morning  How are you feeling any better (Hugs and Kisses) i hope you feell much btter
> 
> Depends on what food sometimes things takes me time to make like cutting things and so on i don't know how to make alot of things
> 
> What food can you make?

Click to collapse



Pasta.
Omelettes.
Biscuits.
Salmon.
Prawns.
Some more stuff.

Do you like Peyton Manning?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 9, 2018)

Sleepy! said:


> Pasta.
> Omelettes.
> Biscuits.
> Salmon.
> ...

Click to collapse


 @orelta I feel much, much better  thank you )

I have no idea who Peyton Manning is. I just googled him, sorry, I haven't heard of him D

What is your favorite sport?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 9, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> @orelta I feel much, much better  thank you )
> 
> I have no idea who Peyton Manning is. I just googled him, sorry, I haven't heard of him D
> 
> What is your favorite sport?

Click to collapse



Watching: none, doing: table tennis and I like to go to the gym.

Same?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 9, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Watching: none, doing: table tennis and I like to go to the gym.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Tennis

Do you hate it when a table tennis ball falls on the floor, and you have to run for it and bend to take it? XD


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 9, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Tennis
> 
> Do you hate it when a table tennis ball falls on the floor, and you have to run for it and bend to take it? XD

Click to collapse



Yes, it makes me kinda aggressive xD

Do you like double tennis more then single tennis or vise versa, and why?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 9, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, it makes me kinda aggressive xD
> 
> Do you like double tennis more then single tennis or vise versa, and why?

Click to collapse



I like single tennis more, because the field is only mine. It's nice to play in a team, but I am not the type of person who would like to take every ball, nor do I feel good just standing and letting someone else play, so to me it's better to play alone. Of course, I guess teams make strategies and both players should play equally, but in my world, that's not the case. Also, when I play single tennis, I am responsible for the result, and at doubles I would feel bad if we lost because of me. 

Have you heard of Novak Djokovic?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 9, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I like single tennis more, because the field is only mine. It's nice to play in a team, but I am not the type of person who would like to take every ball, nor do I feel good just standing and letting someone else play, so to me it's better to play alone. Of course, I guess teams make strategies and both players should play equally, but in my world, that's not the case. Also, when I play single tennis, I am responsible for the result, and at doubles I would feel bad if we lost because of me.
> 
> Have you heard of Novak Djokovic?

Click to collapse


@wanderer1479 so glad you are feeling better (((HUGS)) 

Nope, haven't heard of him, I had to google him.  But, I don't watch sports, just ice skating.  

Have you heard of the group The Monkees?  Do you like listening to them? 
https://youtu.be/xvqeSJlgaNk


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 9, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> @wanderer1479 so glad you are feeling better (((HUGS))
> 
> Nope, haven't heard of him, I had to google him.  But, I don't watch sports, just ice skating.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know that one, its a good classic ... and I like listen to it.

What do you think of Al Stewart?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvBfIdhG974


----------



## JohnnyBull (Feb 9, 2018)

*POTTER*

Hello

I'm new and i want to make a question, what is a potter?
I see a lot of potter ROMS

THX


----------



## orelta (Feb 10, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> @wanderer1479 so glad you are feeling better (((HUGS))
> 
> Nope, haven't heard of him, I had to google him.  But, I don't watch sports, just ice skating.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 @wanderer1479 I'm glad you feel much much better ((Hugs and Kisses)) as @2WhiteWolves said

No i haven't heard of just listened to them they have nice voice and i think i will start listening to them and see cause i usually songs helps me relax

What kind of music do you like? What kind of music relax you if you are angry or sad?

---------- Post added at 01:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 AM ----------




JohnnyBull said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm new and i want to make a question, what is a potter?
> I see a lot of potter ROMS
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi there no idea will check that out soon and will tell you

Welcome How are you today?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 10, 2018)

orelta said:


> Welcome How are you today?

Click to collapse



I'm good.

Are you working this weekend?


----------



## orelta (Feb 10, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I'm good.
> 
> Are you working this weekend?

Click to collapse



Nope only one day a week Thursday one day before Friday

On what days are you working?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 10, 2018)

orelta said:


> Nope only one day a week Thursday one day before Friday
> 
> On what days are you working?

Click to collapse



From Monday to Friday.

Any plans for tonight as its Saturday?


----------



## orelta (Feb 10, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> From Monday to Friday.
> 
> Any plans for tonight as its Saturday?

Click to collapse



Well i need to continue my work on the debloater i created for s7/s8 devices i have a few things to do also creating restore apps zip

How about you?


----------



## USBhost (Feb 10, 2018)

orelta said:


> Well i need to continue my work on the debloater i created for s7/s8 devices i have a few things to do also creating restore apps zip
> 
> How about you?

Click to collapse



IDK... School and/or watch anime for tonight

Why does f2fs hang on OOS 5.0.3.... I'm mad!!


----------



## orelta (Feb 10, 2018)

USBhost said:


> IDK... School and/or watch anime for tonight
> 
> Why does college love essays so much.

Click to collapse



Well you need to study i guess and they help with that i dont know

What are you studing?


----------



## USBhost (Feb 10, 2018)

orelta said:


> Well you need to study i guess and they help with that i dont know
> 
> What are you studing?

Click to collapse



Psychology

Do you like essays ?


----------



## orelta (Feb 10, 2018)

USBhost said:


> Psychology
> 
> Do you like essays ?

Click to collapse



Tbh im sure i dont and i dont have that yet Im in high school last year

What do you like most in life?


----------



## USBhost (Feb 10, 2018)

orelta said:


> Tbh im sure i dont and i dont have that yet Im in high school last year
> 
> What do you like most in life?

Click to collapse



Anime and free days...

Am I right?


----------



## kristoff2348 (Feb 10, 2018)

Nudler
What is the hardest most cheapest drug

---------- Post added at 11:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------




wanderer1479 said:


> I will work, take a walk, maybe see a friend...
> 
> Same
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One guy i heard say be jumped from 5-6 meters and though be could  fly then feil down on the highway and virke his legs  lol .....
What is the most embarresing thing u have done sober?


----------



## orelta (Feb 11, 2018)

USBhost said:


> Anime and free days...
> 
> Am I right?

Click to collapse



to be honest yes you are

What anime do you watch?


----------



## 4yush (Feb 11, 2018)

orelta said:


> to be honest yes you are
> 
> What anime do you watch?

Click to collapse



Death note

What does this icon mean?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 11, 2018)

4yush said:


> Death note
> 
> What does this icon mean?

Click to collapse



"Beware of the rabbit!".

When did you get up today?


----------



## orelta (Feb 11, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> "Beware of the rabbit!".
> 
> When did you get up today?

Click to collapse



Well every human body has needs but i need to complete my project lol i want to time off finish my debloater update finally

Why do you get up in the morning?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 12, 2018)

orelta said:


> Well every human body has needs but i need to complete my project lol i want to time off finish my debloater update finally
> 
> Why do you get up in the morning?

Click to collapse


@2WhiteWolves Thank you again! *Hugs!*

To live

Clouds or Stars?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 12, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> @2WhiteWolves Thank you again! *Hugs!*
> 
> To live
> 
> Clouds or Stars?

Click to collapse



Good morning  

Awe, you're welcome   I hope you are still doing Otay. (((hugs)) 

Even at my age I still like to look at the clouds and see what they look like.  I also like gazing at the stars, so both  

Do you have a telescope?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 12, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Good morning
> 
> Awe, you're welcome   I hope you are still doing Otay. (((hugs))
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good morning 

I'm not completely ok, but it's fine *hugs*

When there is a question with "or", you have to choose 

I don't have a telescope, and I have never used it. I would like to. 

Would you like to go to space?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 12, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Good morning
> 
> I'm not completely ok, but it's fine *hugs*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I hope it gets better for you soon.  

Darn,  you were not suppose to notice?

Yes, it would be cool to see the earth from space.  

How's 'bout you?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 12, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I hope it gets better for you soon.
> 
> Darn,  you were not suppose to notice
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Me too  It has to be cool to be somewhere where gravity doesn't exist. Space is amazing, and all of that is so weird and cool...

Would you climb on a volcano? (When it's not erupting, of course)


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 12, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Me too  It has to be cool to be somewhere where gravity doesn't exist. Space is amazing, and all of that is so weird and cool...
> 
> Would you climb on a volcano? (When it's not erupting, of course)

Click to collapse



Good morning ladies! 

Yeah, I'd love to.

Would you go to the edge of a huge waterfall?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 12, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Yeah, I'd love to.
> 
> Would you go to the edge of a huge waterfall?

Click to collapse



Good morning  

Yes. 

Would you go into a cage underwater to watch sharks?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 12, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Good morning
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Would you go into a cage underwater to watch sharks?

Click to collapse



If they don't eat me, yes XD

How long can you hold your breath underwater?


----------



## orelta (Feb 12, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> If they don't eat me, yes XD
> 
> How long can you hold your breath underwater?

Click to collapse



I hope you are doing ok as you can see @2WhiteWolves and i want you to feel better and want to help you to be ok if you are not completely ok then say so we will help you feel fantastic(Hugs and Kisses) cause if we help then why not wil bring us happiness to see that you will be ok again

The max that i can remember is 30 seconds to tops 1 minuets i dont really remember since i dont have the change or more correctly i cant go to see or swimming pool xd

How long can you? and if you want can you go to the see or swimming pools to just enjoy the water?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 12, 2018)

orelta said:


> I hope you are doing ok as you can see @2WhiteWolves and i want you to feel better and want to help you to be ok if you are not completely ok then say so we will help you feel fantastic(Hugs and Kisses) cause if we help then why not wil bring us happiness to see that you will be ok again
> 
> The max that i can remember is 30 seconds to tops 1 minuets i dont really remember since i dont have the change or more correctly i cant go to see or swimming pool xd
> 
> How long can you? and if you want can you go to the see or swimming pools to just enjoy the water?

Click to collapse



I agree with you ? @wanderer1479 needs to be happy and be Otay  

Not too long.  No,  don't live near any sea...ocean or pools.  

How did the day treat you today?


----------



## alenna (Feb 13, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I agree with you  @wanderer1479 needs to be happy and be Otay
> 
> Not too long.  No,  don't live near any sea...ocean or pools.
> 
> How did the day treat you today?

Click to collapse



Hello everyone, it was a very difficult day.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## orelta (Feb 13, 2018)

alenna said:


> Hello everyone, it was a very difficult day.
> 
> Do you have any pets?

Click to collapse



Yes dogs and cats very much i dont like hurting animalls but sometimes there are annoying

What about you?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 13, 2018)

orelta said:


> Yes dogs and cats very much i dont like hurting animalls but sometimes there are annoying
> 
> What about you?

Click to collapse



I have two doggies.  One is half Gray Wolf n half Siberian Husky.  The other one is half Pitt Bull n half German Shepherd.  

How often do you go out of your way to help a person you don't know?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 13, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I have two doggies.  One is half Gray Wolf n half Siberian Husky.  The other one is half Pitt Bull n half German Shepherd.
> 
> How often do you go out of your way to help a person you don't know?

Click to collapse



Thank you so much @2WhiteWolves and @orelta!  I am okay now *hugs*

Not often, because those situations rarely happen. I mean, I rarely now that someone who I don't know needs help. But I'm always willing to help.  Sometimes just small help can mean a lot to someone, and you will feel very good after giving help. 

Did you ever donate old clothes to someone in need?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 13, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Thank you so much @2WhiteWolves and @orelta!  I am okay now *hugs*
> 
> Not often, because those situations rarely happen. I mean, I rarely now that someone who I don't know needs help. But I'm always willing to help.  Sometimes just small help can mean a lot to someone, and you will feel very good after giving help.
> 
> Did you ever donate old clothes to someone in need?

Click to collapse



I donate old clothes on a regular basis by putting them into collecting boxes.

Did you ever donate money to people in need, how much?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 13, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I donate old clothes on a regular basis by putting them into collecting boxes.
> 
> Did you ever donate money to people in need, how much?

Click to collapse



I have, a lot of times. I don't give a lot at once, instead I give smaller amounts such as a dollar or less, very frequently. 

Do you give money to musicians on the streets?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 13, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I have, a lot of times. I don't give a lot at once, instead I give smaller amounts such as a dollar or less, very frequently.
> 
> Do you give money to musicians on the streets?

Click to collapse



Yes, if I see and feel that they are really willing to perform good.

Did you ever buy a CD from them if they did offer?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 13, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, if I see and feel that they are really willing to perform good.
> 
> Did you ever buy a CD from them if they did offer?

Click to collapse



I didn't 

Do you spend a lot of money on food?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 13, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I didn't
> 
> Do you spend a lot of money on food?

Click to collapse



Yes, food is life  

Do you often order something from a delivery service, what is your favorite?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 13, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, food is life
> 
> Do you often order something from a delivery service, what is your favorite?

Click to collapse



I have never ordered anything, but I'm planning on ordering vegetarian pizza for myself only *__*

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 13, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I have never ordered anything, but I'm planning on ordering vegetarian pizza for myself only *__*
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I really like to order Pizza from an Italian delivery service and Asian food from an Asian restaurant.

Do you like Asian food, what the most?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 13, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I really like to order Pizza from an Italian delivery service and Asian food from an Asian restaurant.
> 
> Do you like Asian food, what the most?

Click to collapse



I have never tasted it 

Do you like cooked corn?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 13, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I have never tasted it
> 
> Do you like cooked corn?

Click to collapse



No.

In summer, do you like to sit inside or outside of a restaurant?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 13, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> In summer, do you like to sit inside or outside of a restaurant?

Click to collapse



Inside during the day, because it's hot as hell; and outside in the evening 

Do you love restaurants by the seaside? *__*


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 13, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Inside during the day, because it's hot as hell; and outside in the evening
> 
> Do you love restaurants by the seaside? *__*

Click to collapse



Yeah, I love taverns! O.O

Do you like to eat fresh sea food in a tavern?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 13, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, I love taverns! O.O
> 
> Do you like to eat fresh sea food in a tavern?

Click to collapse



Of course *__*

Do you feel as if you are rich when you go to seaside/vacation? XD  As if you have all the money in the world, and that life is paradise?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 13, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Of course *__*
> 
> Do you feel as if you are rich when you go to seaside/vacation? XD  As if you have all the money in the world, and that life is paradise?

Click to collapse



Yes, it kinda feels like that.

Where are you going this summer, any plans already?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 13, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, it kinda feels like that.
> 
> Where are you going this summer, any plans already?

Click to collapse



I didn't plan anything yet, but I would like to go to few destinations. 5 days of seaside, 5 days of traveling in the country, or abroad, and 5 days of mountains and nature  Hm.... Can I go now? Heheh

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 13, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I didn't plan anything yet, but I would like to go to few destinations. 5 days of seaside, 5 days of traveling in the country, or abroad, and 5 days of mountains and nature  Hm.... Can I go now? Heheh
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



5 days Athens in May, 2 weeks Spain in June and 2 weeks India in October 

What was your longest flight until now?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 13, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> 5 days Athens in May, 2 weeks Spain in June and 2 weeks India in October
> 
> What was your longest flight until now?

Click to collapse



I have never flown with an airplane before :/ 

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 13, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I have never flown with an airplane before :/
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



12 hours to the US, California.

Oh, then what country did you visit that was most far away from your home?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 13, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> 12 hours to the US, California.
> 
> Oh, then what country did you visit that was most far away from your home?

Click to collapse



Turkey 

Do you like rain?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 13, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Turkey
> 
> Do you like rain?

Click to collapse



No.

Do you like strong wind?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 13, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> Do you like strong wind?

Click to collapse



No.  One day was out with my mom.  The wind was blowing so strong I had to help her out of the vehicle because the door wouldn't stay open.  Then had to help her walk across the parking lot, had to keep my hands on her back and kinda push/hold her up so she could walk.  

When you are in your vehicle how loud do you have your music, if no one else is with you?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 13, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No.  One day was out with my mom.  The wind was blowing so strong I had to help her out of the vehicle because the door wouldn't stay open.  Then had to help her walk across the parking lot, had to keep my hands on her back and kinda push/hold her up so she could walk.
> 
> When you are in your vehicle how loud do you have your music, if no one else is with you?

Click to collapse



Hello!  

VERY loud, because music has to be played loud.

When you listen to a known song, do you sing it like kinda karaoke?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 13, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Hello!
> 
> VERY loud, because music has to be played loud.
> 
> When you listen to a known song, do you sing it like kinda karaoke?

Click to collapse



Hi  
I sing and dance if at home. In vehicle I just sing and play air guitar or drums lol.  Oh,  the music is loud.  

Do you play an instrument?


----------



## orelta (Feb 13, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Hi
> I sing and dance if at home. In vehicle I just sing and play air guitar or drums lol.  Oh,  the music is loud.
> 
> Do you play an instrument?

Click to collapse



Nope but there is an instrument anyone can play lol the circle instrument made out of matle and stuff

What is the song you love most?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 13, 2018)

orelta said:


> Nope but there is an instrument anyone can play lol the circle instrument made out of matle and stuff
> 
> What is the song you love most?

Click to collapse



There are too many songs that I like, so I don't have just one that I love.  

How long do you sleep?


----------



## orelta (Feb 13, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> There are too many songs that I like, so I don't have just one that I love.
> 
> How long do you sleep?

Click to collapse



Well depends on the sitsuation usually between 2 hours till maybe 10 hours the most that i slept

And you?

What do you think about the future?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 13, 2018)

orelta said:


> Well depends on the sitsuation usually between 2 hours till maybe 10 hours the most that i slept
> 
> And you?
> 
> What do you think about the future?

Click to collapse



4 or 5 hours.  

I'm hopeful things will turn out for the better.  

What part of the world do you live?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 13, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> 4 or 5 hours.
> 
> I'm hopeful things will turn out for the better.
> 
> What part of the world do you live?

Click to collapse



Middle East

What about you?

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## orelta (Feb 13, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> 4 or 5 hours.
> 
> I'm hopeful things will turn out for the better.
> 
> What part of the world do you live?

Click to collapse



Middle east i live in israel

And you?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 13, 2018)

husam666 said:


> Middle East
> 
> What about you?
> 
> Sent from my thing using other thing

Click to collapse








orelta said:


> Middle east i live in israel
> 
> And you?

Click to collapse



I live in the US.  

Are you left handed or right handed?


----------



## orelta (Feb 14, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I live in the US.
> 
> Are you left handed or right handed?

Click to collapse



Right handed and you?

How would you feel if someone close to you betrade you what would you do? and that someone is very very close to you


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 14, 2018)

orelta said:


> Right handed and you?
> 
> How would you feel if someone close to you betrade you what would you do? and that someone is very very close to you

Click to collapse



Yelling.

Would you say that you have a good voice when you hear yourself singing? What say your friends?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 14, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yelling.
> 
> Would you say that you have a good voice when you hear yourself singing? What say your friends?

Click to collapse



I think I have an ok voice, and with practice it could sound good XD My sisters used to tell me that I sing very badly, but that was long time ago, I think that I have improved since then

Same


----------



## orelta (Feb 14, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I think I have an ok voice, and with practice it could sound good XD My sisters used to tell me that I sing very badly, but that was long time ago, I think that I have improved since then
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Well i myself do not sing that much xd so my friends and familiy does not have the chance to hear me sing

What is your favorite thing to do?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 15, 2018)

orelta said:


> Well i myself do not sing that much xd so my friends and familiy does not have the chance to hear me sing
> 
> What is your favorite thing to do?

Click to collapse



Sports.

Same?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 15, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Sports.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Traveling 

Isolated beach or mountains?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 15, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Traveling
> 
> Isolated beach or mountains?

Click to collapse



Good morning!  

Isolated beach.

Direct sun or sun umbrella?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 15, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Isolated beach.
> 
> Direct sun or sun umbrella?

Click to collapse



Direct, I love the sun please give me sun

Do you hate florescent lights?

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## orelta (Feb 15, 2018)

husam666 said:


> Direct, I love the sun please give me sun
> 
> Do you hate florescent lights?
> 
> Sent from my thing using other thing

Click to collapse



Well i dont know what they are or if i have them in my house do you?

What is the best thing you could have done that can make you happy?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 15, 2018)

orelta said:


> Well i dont know what they are or if i have them in my house do you?
> 
> What is the best thing you could have done that can make you happy?

Click to collapse



Travel around the world with the one I love

Do you think true love exists?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 15, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Travel around the world with the one I love
> 
> Do you think true love exists?

Click to collapse



Yes.

Did you ever experience true love, when and with whom?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 15, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes.
> 
> Did you ever experience true love, when and with whom?

Click to collapse



I didn't. If I did, it would last

Salty or sweet food?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 15, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I didn't. If I did, it would last
> 
> Salty or sweet food?

Click to collapse



So you're not in love with your boyfriend, hmm ...

Salty food!

Pepper or chilly?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 15, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> So you're not in love with your boyfriend, hmm ...
> 
> Salty food!
> 
> Pepper or chilly?

Click to collapse



He broke up with me last week.

Pepper

Popcorn or peanuts?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 15, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> He broke up with me last week.
> 
> Pepper
> 
> Popcorn or peanuts?

Click to collapse



Oh, I'm REALLY sorry to hear that  ... but I'm sure you'll find another lovely and worthy person as soon as you are ready for it.

Peanuts! 

Do you prefer to talk to boys or to girls?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 15, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Oh, I'm REALLY sorry to hear that  ... but I'm sure you'll find another lovely and worthy person as soon as you are ready for it.
> 
> Peanuts!
> 
> Do you prefer to talk to boys or to girls?

Click to collapse



Thank you. I hope that I will find true love this time.

I don't know, it depends... Some girls are not talkative and totally different than me, while a guy could have the same interests, and vice versa. But I guess in general to girls, it's kinda naturally friendlier.


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 15, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Thank you. I hope that I will find true love this time.
> 
> I don't know, it depends... Some girls are not talkative and totally different than me, while a guy could have the same interests, and vice versa. But I guess in general to girls, it's kinda naturally friendlier.

Click to collapse



Yeah, makes sense.

And your new question is?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 15, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, makes sense.
> 
> And your new question is?

Click to collapse



Hhaha, sorryy 

Do you like to make jokes?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 15, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Hhaha, sorryy
> 
> Do you like to make jokes?

Click to collapse



Yes  

Please tell me a joke now.


----------



## orelta (Feb 15, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes
> 
> Please tell me a joke now.

Click to collapse



Well a man walks walks and continue walking then falls down cause he slipped on a banana lol

What would you have done if you won allot of money and ppl would have hated you cause you won it?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 16, 2018)

orelta said:


> Well a man walks walks and continue walking then falls down cause he slipped on a banana lol
> 
> What would you have done if you won allot of money and ppl would have hated you cause you won it?

Click to collapse



I'd search new friends and I wouldn't tell anybody about the money.

What big thing would you buy if you win a lot of money?


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 16, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I'd search new friends and I wouldn't tell anybody about the money.
> 
> What big thing would you buy if you win a lot of money?

Click to collapse



Love.

Y'all handin' out free money?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Feb 16, 2018)

Sleepy! said:


> Love.
> 
> Y'all handin' out free money?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, make your own

Would you be corrupt if you were a president?


----------



## orelta (Feb 17, 2018)

husam666 said:


> No, make your own
> 
> Would you be corrupt if you were a president?

Click to collapse



Nope it means corrupted goverment in which i dont like and wont want what do you think of it?

What would be better an electric bike or a car?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 17, 2018)

orelta said:


> Nope it means corrupted goverment in which i dont like and wont want what do you think of it?
> 
> What would be better an electric bike or a car?

Click to collapse



Car.

Harley Davidson or Yamaha?


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 18, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Car.
> 
> Harley Davidson or Yamaha?

Click to collapse



Harley all the way, baby!

Speedboat or wave runner?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 18, 2018)

Sleepy! said:


> Harley all the way, baby!
> 
> Speedboat or wave runner?

Click to collapse



Wave Runner. 

Fatboy or Vrod?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## karandpr (Feb 19, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Wave Runner.
> 
> Fatboy or Vrod?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Fatboy.... Though I play Cybran in Supreme Commander,hence Monkeylord is my favorite.... 

Do you play video games ?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 19, 2018)

karandpr said:


> Fatboy.... Though I play Cybran in Supreme Commander,hence Monkeylord is my favorite....
> 
> Do you play video games ?

Click to collapse



No, not anymore.

Are you headed to work today?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 19, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No, not anymore.
> 
> Are you headed to work today?

Click to collapse



Yes

Same


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 19, 2018)

karandpr said:


> Yes
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



No I just got back.

What's cookin'?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 19, 2018)

Sleepy! said:


> No I just got back.
> 
> What's cookin'?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Burgers and a bit of pasta.

Do you like pasta, what kind the most?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 20, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Burgers and a bit of pasta.
> 
> Do you like pasta, what kind the most?

Click to collapse



I don't have a preference

Can you tell me a joke?

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## googleygoggles (Feb 21, 2018)

husam666 said:


> I don't have a preference
> 
> Can you tell me a joke?

Click to collapse



No
What's brown and sticky?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 21, 2018)

googleygoggles said:


> No
> What's brown and sticky?

Click to collapse



Mud.

What's black and gluey?


----------



## GuestK00136 (Feb 21, 2018)

Licorice.

If you could do something all over again, what would it be?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 22, 2018)

A_H_E said:


> Licorice.
> 
> If you could do something all over again, what would it be?

Click to collapse



My youth when I was a teenager, I would behave different today.

Same?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 22, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> My youth when I was a teenager, I would behave different today.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Nothing. Changing anything will change me forever. . 

Recent movie you have watched ?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 22, 2018)

karandpr said:


> Nothing. Changing anything will change me forever. .
> 
> Recent movie you have watched ?

Click to collapse



Justice League.

And you, and was it in a cinema or via stream?


----------



## karandpr (Feb 22, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Justice League.
> 
> And you, and was it in a cinema or via stream?

Click to collapse



Black Panther. In cinema ... 

How do you let off steam after work ?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 23, 2018)

karandpr said:


> Black Panther. In cinema ...
> 
> How do you let off steam after work ?

Click to collapse



Listening to loud music.

Did the police ever came to your house because it was too noisy?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 23, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Listening to loud music.
> 
> Did the police ever came to your house because it was too noisy?

Click to collapse



Hahah, no, never 

Were you ever arrested?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 23, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Hahah, no, never
> 
> Were you ever arrested?

Click to collapse



Oh, hello ... where have you been?  

No, never.

Did you ever need to call the police, why?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 23, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Oh, hello ... where have you been?
> 
> No, never.
> 
> Did you ever need to call the police, why?

Click to collapse



Hey  I was a little busy 

I didn't need to call the police

Do you think trading websites are a hoax? Do you know someone who invested their money on trading?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 23, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Hey  I was a little busy
> 
> I didn't need to call the police
> 
> Do you think trading websites are a hoax? Do you know someone who invested their money on trading?

Click to collapse



I think it can be very profitable but I don't know anybody how did this.

What is your favorite domain (i.e. .com, .net, etc.) and why?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 23, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I think it can be very profitable but I don't know anybody how did this.
> 
> What is your favorite domain (i.e. .com, .net, etc.) and why?

Click to collapse



.com, haha, because I got used to it XD

What is your favorite web browser?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 23, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> .com, haha, because I got used to it XD
> 
> What is your favorite web browser?

Click to collapse



Chrome.

Yours?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 23, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Chrome.
> 
> Yours?

Click to collapse



Chrome

How often do you check your emails? Do you have million unopened ones?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 23, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Chrome
> 
> How often do you check your emails? Do you have million unopened ones?

Click to collapse



No, I'm always up-to-date with my mails, I check them once a day in the evening.

What E-Mail client do you use?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 23, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No, I'm always up-to-date with my mails, I check them once a day in the evening.
> 
> What E-Mail client do you use?

Click to collapse



gmail

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 23, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> gmail
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Outlook.

What Windows version do you use?


----------



## orelta (Feb 23, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> My youth when I was a teenager, I would behave different today.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Well yea because you have done mistakes and now that you know them you can change them but our mistakes made who we are today we wouldnt be who we are without them my friend

If you could fix or do that what you want will be yours what would it be?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 23, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Outlook.
> 
> What Windows version do you use?

Click to collapse



10

Sea or lake?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 23, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> 10
> 
> Sea or lake?

Click to collapse



Sea!

What is your favorite sea or ocean and why?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (Feb 24, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Sea!
> 
> What is your favorite sea or ocean and why?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Mediterranean sea because it's less than an hour drive from me.

Have you ever been scuba diving?

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## Sleepy! (Feb 24, 2018)

husam666 said:


> Mediterranean sea because it's less than an hour drive from me.
> 
> Have you ever been scuba diving?
> 
> Sent from my thing using other thing

Click to collapse



No

Have you ever been hunting?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 24, 2018)

Sleepy! said:


> No
> 
> Have you ever been hunting?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That depends on your definition of "hunting". [emoji12]

What is your definition?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 25, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> That depends on your definition of "hunting". [emoji12]
> 
> What is your definition?
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hunting and killing deer in the woods for example, but I never did that.

Did you?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 25, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Hunting and killing deer in the woods for example, but I never did that.
> 
> Did you?

Click to collapse



Same

Have you ever been discriminated against? If so, how?

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 25, 2018)

husam666 said:


> Same
> 
> Have you ever been discriminated against? If so, how?
> 
> Sent from my thing using other thing

Click to collapse



No.

Did anybody ever steal from you, who and what/how much exactly?


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Feb 25, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> Did anybody ever steal from you, who and what/how much exactly?

Click to collapse



No not yet I guess. 

It's fun/interesting reading all these random question answers, is that the same for you?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 25, 2018)

SacredDeviL666 said:


> No not yet I guess.
> 
> It's fun/interesting reading all these random question answers, is that the same for you?

Click to collapse



Yes.

What did you do this Sunday, anything special?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 26, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes.
> 
> What did you do this Sunday, anything special?

Click to collapse



Nothing special.  Stayed home and relaxed  

Did you enjoy your weekend?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 26, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Nothing special.  Stayed home and relaxed
> 
> Did you enjoy your weekend?

Click to collapse



Yes.

What was the first thing you did today after you got up?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 26, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes.
> 
> What was the first thing you did today after you got up?

Click to collapse



Vape... Then let my doggies out and fixed some herbal tea.  

What is the weather like wherever you are?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 26, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Vape... Then let my doggies out and fixed some herbal tea.
> 
> What is the weather like wherever you are?

Click to collapse



Arctic with -10 °C and even below.

Same?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 26, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Arctic with -10 °C and even below.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



BRRRR
59 Fahrenheit.  It's suppose to feel like spring here all week.  

Do you wear shorts outside when it is cold?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 26, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Arctic with -10 °C and even below.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Now it's 13 degrees C

Do you use keyboard swiping feature?

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## orelta (Feb 26, 2018)

husam666 said:


> Now it's 13 degrees C
> 
> Do you use keyboard swiping feature?
> 
> Sent from my thing using other thing

Click to collapse



Yes sometimes do you use as well?

What other features do you use?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 28, 2018)

orelta said:


> Yes sometimes do you use as well?
> 
> What other features do you use?

Click to collapse



None.

Do you have sounds enabled when you press any softbuttons on your phone?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 28, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> None.
> 
> Do you have sounds enabled when you press any softbuttons on your phone?

Click to collapse



I don't 

Wolf or fox?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 28, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't
> 
> Wolf or fox?

Click to collapse



Fox

What does it say, though?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Feb 28, 2018)

husam666 said:


> Fox
> 
> What does it say, though?

Click to collapse



What does what say?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 28, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't
> 
> Wolf or fox?

Click to collapse



Wolf, of course  

Horse or mule?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 28, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Wolf, of course
> 
> Horse or mule?

Click to collapse



Horse.

Duck or chicken?


----------



## gazenbeek (Feb 28, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Horse.
> 
> Duck or chicken?

Click to collapse



The chicken came first

First XDA or MDA II device?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 28, 2018)

gazenbeek said:


> The chicken came first
> 
> First XDA or MDA II device?

Click to collapse



HTC One.

Same?


----------



## orelta (Feb 28, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't
> 
> Wolf or fox?

Click to collapse



Wolf since fox is a tricky animall and i prefer wolfs lol How about you?

What is your prefered animal

---------- Post added at 09:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------




ulxerker said:


> HTC One.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



If you mean my first device in which root and stuff the s1 otherwise didnt understand sorry

What is your prefered phone?


----------



## googleygoggles (Feb 28, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> Did anybody ever steal from you, who and what/how much exactly?

Click to collapse



A few years back someone stole ~$3.50 I left on a counter for a minute. They were clearly mine and were near my belongings (which weren't stolen). Never even saw who did it and still have no idea why steal such a petty amount.

How many people do you think are still watching this thread?


----------



## googleygoggles (Mar 1, 2018)

husam666 said:


> Fox
> 
> What does it say, though?

Click to collapse



Oh my god your the same guy as the person from near the beginning of this thread


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 1, 2018)

orelta said:


> What is your prefered phone?

Click to collapse



My own.

Did you ever won money, how much and where?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 1, 2018)

googleygoggles said:


> Oh my god your the same guy as the person from near the beginning of this thread

Click to collapse



I've been here for ages, I've seen things, done things, lived through the good and the bad, and I never left


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 1, 2018)

googleygoggles said:


> A few years back someone stole ~$3.50 I left on a counter for a minute. They were clearly mine and were near my belongings (which weren't stolen). Never even saw who did it and still have no idea why steal such a petty amount.
> 
> How many people do you think are still watching this thread?

Click to collapse




What is going on here? Guys, you can't randomly answer the questions. You have to answer the Last one.

About 10 people are watching the thread

Were you ever so cold in winter that you literally couldn't feel your fingers?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 1, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> What is going on here? Guys, you can't randomly answer the questions. You have to answer the Last one.
> 
> About 10 people are watching the thread
> 
> Were you ever so cold in winter that you literally couldn't feel your fingers?

Click to collapse



Yes, right now. You can't go out without gloves. 

Are you wearing gloves, too?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 1, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, right now. You can't go out without gloves.
> 
> Are you wearing gloves, too?

Click to collapse



Of course, I would die without them. I have started using sport gloves, because ordinary ones don't help at all.

Do you like hidden object games?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 1, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Of course, I would die without them. I have started using sport gloves, because ordinary ones don't help at all.
> 
> Do you like hidden object games?

Click to collapse



Yeah, they are pretty cool.

Do you like card games, which one the most?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 1, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, they are pretty cool.
> 
> Do you like card games, which one the most?

Click to collapse



I do. Well, I don't know their names in English, but "Remi" and "Makao" are good.

Same


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 1, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I do. Well, I don't know their names in English, but "Remi" and "Makao" are good.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Like playing Uno card game 

What is your favorite board game?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 2, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Like playing Uno card game
> 
> What is your favorite board game?

Click to collapse



Maybe Risiko

Do you like running?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 2, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Maybe Risiko
> 
> Do you like running?

Click to collapse



No.  

What is your favorite color


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 2, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No.
> 
> What is your favorite color

Click to collapse



Maroon

Do you like Maroon 5?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 2, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Maroon
> 
> Do you like Maroon 5?

Click to collapse



Um, I don't know.  Is there a difference between Maroon and Maroon 5?  Is it a color? 

Do you roller skate or rollerblading?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 2, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Um, I don't know.  Is there a difference between Maroon and Maroon 5?  Is it a color?
> 
> Do you roller skate or rollerblading?

Click to collapse



Hahah, it's a band! 

Hm...roller skates look better, but I think roller blades are safer  But if I have to choose, then roller skates

Favorite time of the day?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 2, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Hahah, it's a band!
> 
> Hm...roller skates look better, but I think roller blades are safer  But if I have to choose, then roller skates
> 
> Favorite time of the day?

Click to collapse



Good morning!  

Evening!

Friday or Saturday - what do you prefer and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 2, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Evening!
> 
> Friday or Saturday - what do you prefer and why?

Click to collapse


@wanderer1479  Thank you for letting me know that Maroon 5 is a band.  

Good morning.  @wanderer1479 and @ulxerker 
Saturday.  Get to relax pretty much all day  

What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 2, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Evening!
> 
> Friday or Saturday - what do you prefer and why?

Click to collapse



Good morning! 

Saturday, because I don't have to work and I have the entire day for whatever I want 

Do you prefer when the day is longer, or shorter?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 2, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Saturday, because I don't have to work and I have the entire day for whatever I want
> 
> Do you prefer when the day is longer, or shorter?

Click to collapse



Good morning.  

Shorter... I like the evening /night.  

Same


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 2, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> @wanderer1479  Thank you for letting me know that Maroon 5 is a band.
> 
> Good morning.  @wanderer1479 and @ulxerker
> Saturday.  Get to relax pretty much all day
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't see this, sorry. You're welcome, hehe, their songs are good

I'm going to relax and sort out pictures from last year that I want to print. I hope I'll do that actually, because I'm delaying it for such a long time...

My question is above 

---------- Post added at 09:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------




2WhiteWolves said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Shorter... I like the evening /night.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Hahah, didn't see this neither 

I like it when the day is longer, I love the daylight and when it gets dark too soon, I become kinda unproductive :/

Do you like to read books?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 2, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I didn't see this, sorry. You're welcome, hehe, their songs are good
> 
> I'm going to relax and sort out pictures from last year that I want to print. I hope I'll do that actually, because I'm delaying it for such a long time...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm going to check out Maroon 5, see if I like them.  

I have a lot of pictures to go through.  I keep on putting them off 

Yes, I like reading books.  But, I found Forums and haven't been doing too much reading.  

What color is your home painted?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 2, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I'm going to check out Maroon 5, see if I like them.
> 
> I have a lot of pictures to go through.  I keep on putting them off
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Outside white, inside peach color

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 2, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Outside white, inside peach color
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Outside orange, inside olive green.

Do you like olives, if not why?


----------



## orelta (Mar 3, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Outside orange, inside olive green.
> 
> Do you like olives, if not why?

Click to collapse



Yes i do they are very tasty

same?

---------- Post added at 02:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 AM ----------




ulxerker said:


> None.
> 
> Do you have sounds enabled when you press any softbuttons on your phone?

Click to collapse



Sorry for not seing thing nope

same?

---------- Post added at 02:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 AM ----------




ulxerker said:


> My own.
> 
> Did you ever won money, how much and where?

Click to collapse



Didnt see that either Nope never have i wish i would have

same? have you?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 3, 2018)

orelta said:


> Yes i do they are very tasty
> 
> same?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude, please ONLY answer the LAST question and ask ONLY ONE new. Its not that hard, thanks!



orelta said:


> Yes i do they are very tasty
> 
> same?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I love them.

What do you do this weekend?


----------



## orelta (Mar 3, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Dude, please ONLY answer the LAST question and ask ONLY ONE new. Its not that hard, thanks!
> I know but i forgot to answer those and i feel bad xd
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not much Computer time with my family and friends and you?

What kind of world would you like to live in?


----------



## lzgmc (Mar 4, 2018)

orelta said:


> Not much Computer time with my family and friends and you?
> 
> What kind of world would you like to live in?

Click to collapse



A world where people are nice and honest and there are no boot loops, soft bricks, or hard bricks.

Is the Vivo X20 Plus UD (that one phone with the fingerprint sensor inside the display) <, >, or = the iPhone 8, X, or Pixel 2?

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 5, 2018)

LazyguyMC said:


> A world where people are nice and honest and there are no boot loops, soft bricks, or hard bricks.
> 
> Is the Vivo X20 Plus UD (that one phone with the fingerprint sensor inside the display) <, >, or = the iPhone 8, X, or Pixel 2?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



=

Pasta with tomato sauce or meat sauce (aka Bolognese)?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 5, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> =
> 
> Pasta with tomato sauce or meat sauce (aka Bolognese)?

Click to collapse



Tomato sauce

Tomatoes or cucumbers?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 5, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Tomato sauce
> 
> Tomatoes or cucumbers?

Click to collapse



Good morning  

Tomatoes 

Do you wear rings?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 5, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Good morning
> 
> Tomatoes
> 
> Do you wear rings?

Click to collapse



Good morning 

I have one that I have made from leather 

Same


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 5, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Good morning
> 
> I have one that I have made from leather
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Yup, sure do.  I have a Tigers eye that my grandparents gave me. I wear it all the time, except for in the shower and to bed.  

Do you wear long socks during the winter?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 5, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Yup, sure do.  I have a Tigers eye that my grandparents gave me. I wear it all the time, except for in the shower and to bed.
> 
> Do you wear long socks during the winter?

Click to collapse



Hhaha, I do, of course  I mean the normal ones, and I used to wear those knee-length ones long time ago

Do you wear tights in winter?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 5, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Hhaha, I do, of course  I mean the normal ones, and I used to wear those knee-length ones long time ago
> 
> Do you wear tights in winter?

Click to collapse



Yes, but I call them long johns or long underwear, LOL.  

How is the morning treating you?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 6, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Yes, but I call them long johns or long underwear, LOL.
> 
> How is the morning treating you?

Click to collapse



Let's say I'm not the early bird guy.

Sneakers or boots, and why?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 6, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Let's say I'm not the early bird guy.
> 
> Sneakers or boots, and why?

Click to collapse



Boots, they look better 

Do you use umbrella when it rains?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 6, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Boots, they look better
> 
> Do you use umbrella when it rains?

Click to collapse



Depending on if it is hot or cold outside.  If hot no, I don't care if I get wet.  If cold yes, well 'cause it is cold.  

What are you doing right now?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 6, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Depending on if it is hot or cold outside.  If hot no, I don't care if I get wet.  If cold yes, well 'cause it is cold.
> 
> What are you doing right now?

Click to collapse



Good morning ladies! 

Reading and posting on XDA.

Long socks or short socks when doing sports?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 6, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Reading and posting on XDA.
> 
> Long socks or short socks when doing sports?

Click to collapse



Good morning! 

It depends on what kind of pants I am wearing  If I wear shorts, I wear short socks, and if I wear long pants, then long socks, hehe

Do you get tired quickly when you play a sport?


----------



## CeBits (Mar 7, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> It depends on what kind of pants I am wearing  If I wear shorts, I wear short socks, and if I wear long pants, then long socks, hehe
> 
> Do you get tired quickly when you play a sport?

Click to collapse




Depends on the sport, basketball yes, chess I can play for hours.

Do you prefer glossy or matte display on PC?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 7, 2018)

CeBits said:


> Depends on the sport, basketball yes, chess I can play for hours.
> 
> Do you prefer glossy or matte display on PC?

Click to collapse



Matte

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 7, 2018)

karandpr said:


> Matte
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Matte.

USB Type-A or Type-C, and why?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 7, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Matte.
> 
> USB Type-A or Type-C, and why?

Click to collapse



Type - C. As an app developer I usually burned 2 USB - A cables a year. The USB C is quite robust. The transfer is quite fast. 
And it's reversible !!

Same ?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 7, 2018)

karandpr said:


> Type - C. As an app developer I usually burned 2 USB - A cables a year. The USB C is quite robust. The transfer is quite fast.
> And it's reversible !!
> 
> Same ?

Click to collapse



Same.

Same?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 7, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Same.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Lol.

Numpad or No Numpad ?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 7, 2018)

karandpr said:


> Lol.
> 
> Numpad or No Numpad ?

Click to collapse



Numpad.

Wired keyboard and mouse or wireless?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 7, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Numpad.
> 
> Wired keyboard and mouse or wireless?

Click to collapse



Wired if PS2. Or else Wireless Both with Combi Receiver . I do get an extra port for stuff.

Same ?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 7, 2018)

karandpr said:


> Wired if PS2. Or else Wireless Both with Combi Receiver . I do get an extra port for stuff.
> 
> Same ?

Click to collapse



Wired definitely  I hate replacing the batteries 

Headphones or earphones?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 7, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Wired definitely  I hate replacing the batteries
> 
> Headphones or earphones?

Click to collapse



Earphones aka in-ear-phones.

Favorite app for music playback on your phone?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 7, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Earphones aka in-ear-phones.
> 
> Favorite app for music playback on your phone?

Click to collapse



I use default one from Xperia 

Did you ever lay on the grass and looked at the clouds moving?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 7, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I use default one from Xperia
> 
> Did you ever lay on the grass and looked at the clouds moving?

Click to collapse



Yeah, and during that I was listening to music.  

Did you ever hike at night with a flashlight?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 7, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, and during that I was listening to music.
> 
> Did you ever hike at night with a flashlight?

Click to collapse



I didn't, but I would definitely like to try. I was planning on going mountaineering at night last year, but I didn't have company for that. Will do this year for sure. 

Same


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 7, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I didn't, but I would definitely like to try. I was planning on going mountaineering at night last year, but I didn't have company for that. Will do this year for sure.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



I did that quite often when I was a kid, loved that.

What is your favorite dancing style to watch and when you do it yourself?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 7, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I didn't, but I would definitely like to try. I was planning on going mountaineering at night last year, but I didn't have company for that. Will do this year for sure.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



If by hiking you mean exploring the area with a friend in a place where there are no lights and using our phones as flashlights, then yes.
Other than that no.

Which was your favourite place that you went for a hike?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 7, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I did that quite often when I was a kid, loved that.
> 
> What is your favorite dancing style to watch and when you do it yourself?

Click to collapse



I have no idea....Hmm...maybe...some fast dances, but than again slow ones are good as well.... I don't know :/ 
And as for me, I don't dance, but I would like to

---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------




husam666 said:


> If by hiking you mean exploring the area with a friend in a place where there are no lights and using our phones as flashlights, then yes.
> Other than that no.
> 
> Which was your favourite place that you went for a hike?

Click to collapse



It would have to be in nature for sure, but I can't really tell a favorite one. I haven't gone somewhere that is truly magical yet

What was the longest hike you took?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 8, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I have no idea....Hmm...maybe...some fast dances, but than again slow ones are good as well.... I don't know :/
> And as for me, I don't dance, but I would like to
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



7 hours, hiking on mountains.

How did you get up today, are you feeling alright?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 8, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> 7 hours, hiking on mountains.
> 
> How did you get up today, are you feeling alright?

Click to collapse



Good morning 

I woke up feeling good, there was daylight when I woke up, and I'm very happy when it's not dark when I get up, hehe
I just feel bad because I woke up 15 minutes later than I was supposed to :/

How many km was that 7 hours long hike?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 8, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Good morning
> 
> I woke up feeling good, there was daylight when I woke up, and I'm very happy when it's not dark when I get up, hehe
> I just feel bad because I woke up 15 minutes later than I was supposed to :/
> ...

Click to collapse



Good morning  

Dunno for sure, but I think approx. 20 km ... of course, we did some breaks in between.

How long and how far do you have to travel from home to work?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 8, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Good morning
> 
> Dunno for sure, but I think approx. 20 km ... of course, we did some breaks in between.
> 
> How long and how far do you have to travel from home to work?

Click to collapse



60 km around 50 minutes by car, 40 if there's no traffic which is rare

You?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 8, 2018)

husam666 said:


> 60 km around 50 minutes by car, 40 if there's no traffic which is rare
> 
> You?

Click to collapse



Approx. 7 km in 15 minutes.

Do you have a lot of traffic jam on your way to work and back?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 13, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Approx. 7 km in 15 minutes.
> 
> Do you have a lot of traffic jam on your way to work and back?

Click to collapse



Nope.

How's it going for you today?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 14, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Nope.
> 
> How's it going for you today?

Click to collapse



Hopefully good as my day starts right now.

What are your plans for today?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 14, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Hopefully good as my day starts right now.
> 
> What are your plans for today?

Click to collapse



Good morning, ulxerker.  Hope you have a good day.  

My plans are to get ready for bed... go to sleep and hoping to have sweet dreams  

What are your plans after the day is over?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 14, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Good morning, ulxerker.  Hope you have a good day.
> 
> My plans are to get ready for bed... go to sleep and hoping to have sweet dreams
> 
> What are your plans after the day is over?

Click to collapse



Good night Wolfy.

Eating dinner and watching a movie, don't know which one yet.

How many pillows do you use for sleeping?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 14, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Good night Wolfy.
> 
> Eating dinner and watching a movie, don't know which one yet.
> 
> How many pillows do you use for sleeping?

Click to collapse



2 

I have a problem with my phone, it can't play videos anymore, and it used to work normally. Do you know what could be the problem?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 14, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> 2
> 
> I have a problem with my phone, it can't play videos anymore, and it used to work normally. Do you know what could be the problem?

Click to collapse



This is too hard to answer, best is to ask in your phone's subforum.  

What did you have for lunch today?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 14, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> This is too hard to answer, best is to ask in your phone's subforum.
> 
> What did you have for lunch today?

Click to collapse



I will 
3 mini pizzas ^^

Same


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 14, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> 2
> 
> I have a problem with my phone, it can't play videos anymore, and it used to work normally. Do you know what could be the problem?

Click to collapse



My phone won't download pics on text messages, not unless I turn on Hotspot or connect to WiFi.  


wanderer1479 said:


> I will
> 3 mini pizzas ^^
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Going to have a scrambled eggs for lunch.  

Do you like eating eggs, if so, how do you cook them?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 14, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> My phone won't download pics on text messages, not unless I turn on Hotspot or connect to WiFi.
> 
> Going to have a scrambled eggs for lunch.
> 
> Do you like eating eggs, if so, how do you cook them?

Click to collapse



I do, I like them in any shape, haha 
I guess it takes megabytes to download the pictures, I don't know...

Do you eat salad with scrambled eggs?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 14, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I do, I like them in any shape, haha
> I guess it takes megabytes to download the pictures, I don't know...
> 
> Do you eat salad with scrambled eggs?

Click to collapse



It was working before February 14. My nephew has the same phone  and his works.  

Hope you figure out how to play videos again.  

No.  

Do you put salad dressing on your salad?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 14, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> It was working before February 14. My nephew has the same phone  and his works.
> 
> Hope you figure out how to play videos again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, balsamico is my favorite.

Do you, too, and what's your favorite?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 14, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, balsamico is my favorite.
> 
> Do you, too, and what's your favorite?

Click to collapse



Thank you, ulxerker. For the good night  

No, actually don't use salad dressing.  I do put Dandelion, White Clovers and Red Clovers in it.  Pick those straight from my front yard.  All those are really healthy for you.  

So you like leaf spinach?  Not the can spinach.


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 15, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Thank you, ulxerker. For the good night
> 
> No, actually don't use salad dressing.  I do put Dandelion, White Clovers and Red Clovers in it.  Pick those straight from my front yard.  All those are really healthy for you.
> 
> So you like leaf spinach?  Not the can spinach.

Click to collapse



Not really, sorry  

Do you like to eat fish? If so, which one the most?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 15, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Not really, sorry
> 
> Do you like to eat fish? If so, which one the most?

Click to collapse



I like tuna.  That is my favorite fish.  

Do you go fishing?  If so, where?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 15, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I like tuna.  That is my favorite fish.
> 
> Do you go fishing?  If so, where?

Click to collapse



No, I don't.

Did you ever kill an animal except insects, and why?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 15, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Thank you, ulxerker. For the good night
> 
> No, actually don't use salad dressing.  I do put Dandelion, White Clovers and Red Clovers in it.  Pick those straight from my front yard.  All those are really healthy for you.
> 
> So you like leaf spinach?  Not the can spinach.

Click to collapse



I have never really tasted spinach. I tried it with pastry, but I can't really tell what the taste is like. 

What is your favorite dessert?

---------- Post added at 02:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 PM ----------




ulxerker said:


> No, I don't.
> 
> Did you ever kill an animal except insects, and why?

Click to collapse



Sorry, I forget the last page sometimes...

I have never killed an animal, nor would I ever. That's cruel. 

My question is above ^I


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 15, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I have never really tasted spinach. I tried it with pastry, but I can't really tell what the taste is like.
> 
> What is your favorite dessert
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 15, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> What is your favorite dessert
> 
> 
> Peanut Butter Cookies and No Bake Cookies
> ...

Click to collapse



Vanilla pudding.  

Do you like ice cream, what is your favorite?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 15, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Vanilla pudding.
> 
> Do you like ice cream, what is your favorite?

Click to collapse



 Once in a while I will eat ice cream.  I like yogurt with fruit better.  

I would have to say chocolate.  

Do you make home made ice cream?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 15, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Once in a while I will eat ice cream.  I like yogurt with fruit better.
> 
> I would have to say chocolate.
> 
> Do you make home made ice cream?

Click to collapse



No, I never did that.

Do you put sugar in your yogurt with fruits?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 15, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No, I never did that.
> 
> Do you put sugar in your yogurt with fruits?

Click to collapse



Nope.  Never heard of putting sugar in it.

What do you put in yogurt?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 15, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Nope.  Never heard of putting sugar in it.
> 
> What do you put in yogurt?

Click to collapse



Fruits and a bit of vanilla flavor. 

What is your favorite snack that contains vanilla?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 16, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Fruits and a bit of vanilla flavor.
> 
> What is your favorite snack that contains vanilla?

Click to collapse



I like vanilla yogurt. 

What do you snack on?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 16, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I like vanilla yogurt.
> 
> What do you snack on?

Click to collapse



Cereal bars.

Do you like corn flakes and such?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 16, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Cereal bars.
> 
> Do you like corn flakes and such?

Click to collapse



Not really.  I like oatmeal.  Ooo I use to eat Count Dracula every once in a while.  

Do you eat peanut butter on toast?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 16, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Not really.  I like oatmeal.  Ooo I use to eat Count Dracula every once in a while.
> 
> Do you eat peanut butter on toast?

Click to collapse



Oh no, I really don't like it.

What kind of toast do you like most?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 16, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Oh no, I really don't like it.
> 
> What kind of toast do you like most?

Click to collapse



I really like French toast with peanut butter and strawberry syrup, but it has been quite a while since I've had that 

Do you like French toast?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 16, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I really like French toast with peanut butter and strawberry syrup, but it has been quite a while since I've had that
> 
> Do you like French toast?

Click to collapse



I have never eaten French toast, but I guess I would like it.  I Love toasts...mm...nom, nom

Do you prefer toasts in rolls, or in buns?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 16, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I have never eaten French toast, but I guess I would like it.  I Love toasts...mm...nom, nom
> 
> Do you prefer toasts in rolls, or in buns?

Click to collapse



Well, you mix up some eggs and dip the Texas toast (can use regular bread) in it, on both sides and put it on the griddle.  I add milk, cinnamon and Turmeric to the eggs and then mix them up like you would scrambled eggs.  But I'm sure there are better recipes on the interwebz.  Mine is just simple  

I like rolls.  

What kind of jelly do you like?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 16, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Well, you mix up some eggs and dip the Texas toast (can use regular bread) in it, on both sides and put it on the griddle.  I add milk, cinnamon and Turmeric to the eggs and then mix them up like you would scrambled eggs.  But I'm sure there are better recipes on the interwebz.  Mine is just simple
> 
> I like rolls.
> 
> What kind of jelly do you like?

Click to collapse



I like plum and apricot jelly  

Do you like pickles?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 16, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I like plum and apricot jelly
> 
> Do you like pickles?

Click to collapse



Nope.  

Do you eat hotdogs?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 16, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Nope.
> 
> Do you eat hotdogs?

Click to collapse



Rarely, but I do

What kind of pizza is your favorite? (I'm hungry right now and I want to eat something delicious :crying


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 16, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Rarely, but I do
> 
> What kind of pizza is your favorite? (I'm hungry right now and I want to eat something delicious :crying

Click to collapse



In Italy its called Pizza Mista, which is with tomato sauce, salami, ham, mushrooms, pepperoni and cheese.

Same?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 17, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> In Italy its called Pizza Mista, which is with tomato sauce, salami, ham, mushrooms, pepperoni and cheese.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Oops didn't see your post, ulxerker.  

My favorite pizza is buffalo meat pizza with lots of sauce on the pizza. 

Do you like red hot flakes on your pizza?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 17, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Oops didn't see your post, ulxerker.
> 
> My favorite pizza is buffalo meat pizza with lots of sauce on the pizza.
> 
> Do you like red hot flakes on your pizza?

Click to collapse



Oh yes, I do indeed.

And do you like oregano and basil on your pizza, too?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 17, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Oh yes, I do indeed.
> 
> And do you like oregano and basil on your pizza, too?

Click to collapse



A Wolfy will gobble up a pizza with that on it. Well at least two pieces of it.  

Do you make or buy your pizza,  if buy from where?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 17, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> A Wolfy will gobble up a pizza with that on it. Well at least two pieces of it.
> 
> Do you make or buy your pizza,  if buy from where?

Click to collapse



Mostly I buy frozen pizzas and before I make them I put extra stuff onto it, like cheese and herbs. 

Do you also buy frozen food and what the most?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 17, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Mostly I buy frozen pizzas and before I make them I put extra stuff onto it, like cheese and herbs.
> 
> Do you also buy frozen food and what the most?

Click to collapse



When I don't want to make anything to eat, I will buy frozen UNO pizzeria and grilled steak n cheese. 

What brand of coffee do you like the most?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 18, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> When I don't want to make anything to eat, I will buy frozen UNO pizzeria and grilled steak n cheese.
> 
> What brand of coffee do you like the most?

Click to collapse



Lavazza. 

Do you have a coffee machine that makes fresh coffee from beans, what brand?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 18, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Lavazza.
> 
> Do you have a coffee machine that makes fresh coffee from beans, what brand?

Click to collapse



No, I don't drink coffee.  

Do you use flannel sheets on your bed during winter?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 18, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No, I don't drink coffee.
> 
> Do you use flannel sheets on your bed during winter?

Click to collapse



No, but beaver bed linen. 

Do you know beaver bed linen and do you use them in winter, too?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 18, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No, but beaver bed linen.
> 
> Do you know beaver bed linen and do you use them in winter, too?

Click to collapse



No, haven't heard of beaver bed linen.   Will have to check into it.  Thanks  

Is beaver linen expensive?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 18, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No, haven't heard of beaver bed linen. Will have to check into it. Thanks
> 
> Is beaver linen expensive?

Click to collapse



Nope, but very warm and cozy. 

Do you have to work tomorrow?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 18, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Nope, but very warm and cozy.
> 
> Do you have to work tomorrow?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I bet they are nice, warm, and cozy. 

Nope.  

Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## Logix (Mar 18, 2018)

it was dope went fishing 
Pizza is the best food dont you agree?:good:


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 19, 2018)

Logix said:


> it was dope went fishing
> Pizza is the best food dont you agree?:good:

Click to collapse



I do! 

Do you like Mondays? (I do!)


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 19, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I do!
> 
> Do you like Mondays? (I do!)

Click to collapse



No, hell no!

Why do you like Mondays, its the beginning of a long week?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 19, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No, hell no!
> 
> Why do you like Mondays, its the beginning of a long week?

Click to collapse



Exactly, it's the beginning of a week. It's a fresh start. 

Every day is beautiful if you do something beautiful and useful. Try to make each day count 

Do you like your life?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 19, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Exactly, it's the beginning of a week. It's a fresh start.
> 
> Every day is beautiful if you do something beautiful and useful. Try to make each day count
> 
> Do you like your life?

Click to collapse



In general, yes.

Do you like yours and are there any aspects that you don't like actually, what exactly?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 19, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> In general, yes.
> 
> Do you like yours and are there any aspects that you don't like actually, what exactly?

Click to collapse



I like my life  
The only thing that I would change is my parents. I wish that they had loved me, and I wish that I had had happier childhood.

How do you usually spend holidays? Do you organize games and stuff?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 19, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I like my life
> The only thing that I would change is my parents. I wish that they had loved me, and I wish that I had had happier childhood.
> 
> How do you usually spend holidays? Do you organize games and stuff?

Click to collapse



Usually I organize 2 or 3 excursions to see the country, culture and people. Beside that I relax and chill.

Did you ever do a Jeep or Quad safari and how did it go?


----------



## orelta (Mar 20, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Usually I organize 2 or 3 excursions to see the country, culture and people. Beside that I relax and chill.
> 
> Did you ever do a Jeep or Quad safari and how did it go?

Click to collapse



Nope i never have been in a safari before so never have

Same?


----------



## endtimeapostle (Mar 20, 2018)

*Refraction Of Light*



Skellyyy said:


> So basically, I've seen this on multiple forums before and hadn't seen it done on XDA yet, so I thought I would start it.
> 
> It's simple, you answer the question to the previous post, then ask your own question. The question can be about anything you want. I'll get it off to a start...
> 
> Why is the sky blue?

Click to collapse



A>

The light from the sun is scattered by the particles smaller than the wavelength of the light. Since blue light has less wavelength than red light, the blue light gets scattered more than red light. Thus, sky is blue in the direction opposite to sun. (Rayleigh's said that intensity of scattering of light is inversely proportional to the lights wavelength to the power 4 or something... (i forgot ) and i learnt it in class 10)


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 20, 2018)

Interesting ...

What kind of fruit juice is your favorite?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 20, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Interesting ...
> 
> What kind of fruit juice is your favorite?

Click to collapse



Blueberry  

(When I asked about holidays, I meant Easter, Christmas, etc.  not vacation )

So, how do you usually spend holidays?  Do you play board games with your family and friends?


----------



## Cyberdr3am (Mar 20, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Blueberry
> 
> So, how do you usually spend holidays?  Do you play board games with your family and friends?

Click to collapse




I go to the mountains with friends to take good picture.

What is your favorite music ?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 20, 2018)

Cyberdr3am said:


> I go to the mountains with friends to take good picture.
> 
> What is your favorite music ?

Click to collapse



Electronic music such as Minimal-Techno, Hard-House and Trance.

Same?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 20, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Electronic music such as Minimal-Techno, Hard-House and Trance.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



My question was still not answered... :I

Pop/Rock

Do you hate it when you go to a party and they play the music you can't stand? What do you do then?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 21, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> My question was still not answered... :I
> 
> Pop/Rock
> 
> Do you hate it when you go to a party and they play the music you can't stand? What do you do then?

Click to collapse



Deal with it or leave.  

When was the last party you went to and got drunk?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 21, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Deal with it or leave.
> 
> When was the last party you went to and got drunk?

Click to collapse



Two months ago at the birthday party of a friend ... as far as I remember 

Did you ever drink so much that you had to puke?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 21, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Two months ago at the birthday party of a friend ... as far as I remember
> 
> Did you ever drink so much that you had to puke?

Click to collapse



I have never been drunk

How much do you drink to get drunk?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 21, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I have never been drunk
> 
> How much do you drink to get drunk?

Click to collapse



Well, that's hard to say ... half a bottle of Whiskey for example I'd say.

What is your favorite character of MARVEL, and why?


----------



## karandpr (Mar 21, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Well, that's hard to say ... half a bottle of Whiskey for example I'd say.
> 
> What is your favorite character of MARVEL, and why?

Click to collapse



Deadpool.....Cos he is having way too much fun .....

Same ?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 21, 2018)

karandpr said:


> Deadpool.....Cos he is having way too much fun .....
> 
> Same ?

Click to collapse



I'm not that much into that, but Deadpool is cool

Do you read books?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 21, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I'm not that much into that, but Deadpool is cool
> 
> Do you read books?

Click to collapse



Yes.

How long do you read before you fall asleep?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 21, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes.
> 
> How long do you read before you fall asleep?

Click to collapse



I don't fall asleep when I read. 
I read for 2 hours the most. I could read for longer, but I don't have time.

What is the weather like where you are right now?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 21, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I don't fall asleep when I read.
> I read for 2 hours the most. I could read for longer, but I don't have time.
> 
> What is the weather like where you are right now?

Click to collapse



Sunny, but cold with around 2 °C.

Same?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 21, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Sunny, but cold with around 2 °C.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Same, but not sunny  It was snowing this morning :victory:

Do you follow forecasts?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 21, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Same, but not sunny  It was snowing this morning :victory:
> 
> Do you follow forecasts?

Click to collapse



Yes, I do.

Are you afraid of certain weather events, which ones exactly?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 21, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, I do.
> 
> Are you afraid of certain weather events, which ones exactly?

Click to collapse



I'm not

Was your city flooded in your lifetime?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 21, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I'm not
> 
> Was your city flooded in your lifetime?

Click to collapse



Yes, in summer.

Yours, too?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 21, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, in summer.
> 
> Yours, too?

Click to collapse



It has flooded, but I was not alive when it happened.  Where I live now, out in the country, it has flooded, but not while I have lived here.  But, if it should flood I'm on a hill, so hopefully it won't flood.  

If you find abandoned doggie and puppies where you live, would you take care of them and try to find homes for them or a dog rescue shelter (not the dog pound/jail)?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 22, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> It has flooded, but I was not alive when it happened.  Where I live now, out in the country, it has flooded, but not while I have lived here.  But, if it should flood I'm on a hill, so hopefully it won't flood.
> 
> If you find abandoned doggie and puppies where you live, would you take care of them and try to find homes for them or a dog rescue shelter (not the dog pound/jail)?

Click to collapse



I'd take care and I already did - not only for puppies, but for cats and kittens, too.

Are there many "wild" or homeless dogs and cats where you live?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 22, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I'd take care and I already did - not only for puppies, but for cats and kittens, too.
> 
> Are there many "wild" or homeless dogs and cats where you live?

Click to collapse



Not too many

Do you believe there's life after death?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 22, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Not too many
> 
> Do you believe there's life after death?

Click to collapse



No.

Are you religious, if so what confession?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 22, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> Are you religious, if so what confession?

Click to collapse



I'm not

Black or White?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 22, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I'm not
> 
> Black or White?

Click to collapse



Black.

How do you like your boiled eggs, medium or well done?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 22, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Black.
> 
> How do you like your boiled eggs, medium or well done?

Click to collapse



Well done. I hate it when it's medium 

Boiled eggs or scrambled eggs?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 22, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Well done. I hate it when it's medium
> 
> Boiled eggs or scrambled eggs?

Click to collapse



Scrambled. 

What extra stuff do you like in your scrambled eggs?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 22, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Scrambled.
> 
> What extra stuff do you like in your scrambled eggs?

Click to collapse



Mushrooms *__* salami, tomato, cheese 

Did you ever make a snowman?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 22, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Mushrooms *__* salami, tomato, cheese
> 
> Did you ever make a snowman?

Click to collapse



Yeah, a lot of when I was a kid.

And did you fight a lot of snowball wars?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 22, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, a lot of when I was a kid.
> 
> And did you fight a lot of snowball wars?

Click to collapse



Heheh, not a lot, but enough 

What was the lowest temperature that you remember in your city?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 22, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Heheh, not a lot, but enough
> 
> What was the lowest temperature that you remember in your city?

Click to collapse



Minus 25 °C. 

What was the hottest temperature you remember in your city?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 22, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Minus 25 °C.
> 
> What was the hottest temperature you remember in your city?

Click to collapse



I think it was 39 °C, or maybe 40, but I can't really remember

 40 °C or -20 °C?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 22, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> I think it was 39 °C, or maybe 40, but I can't really remember
> 
> 40 °C or -20 °C?

Click to collapse



Definitely 40 °C.

Sunglasses or base cap or both in summer?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 22, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Definitely 40 °C.
> 
> Sunglasses or base cap or both in summer?

Click to collapse



Sunglasses. Cap makes me warm

Do you get headaches from the sun?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 22, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Sunglasses. Cap makes me warm
> 
> Do you get headaches from the sun?

Click to collapse



No, normally not.

Do you drink a lot of water on hot days, or do you prefer something else?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 22, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No, normally not.
> 
> Do you drink a lot of water on hot days, or do you prefer something else?

Click to collapse



Drink lots of water and herbal tea.  

Do you drink water from a bottle or tap water?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 22, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Drink lots of water and herbal tea.
> 
> Do you drink water from a bottle or tap water?

Click to collapse



Whatever I find.

Favourite tea?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 22, 2018)

husam666 said:


> Whatever I find.
> 
> Favourite tea?

Click to collapse



None, I don't like tea.

Favorite kind of chocolate?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 22, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> None, I don't like tea.
> 
> Favorite kind of chocolate?

Click to collapse



I keep it simple with Cadbury Twirl

yourself?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 23, 2018)

husam666 said:


> I keep it simple with Cadbury Twirl
> 
> yourself?

Click to collapse



Dark with nuts.

Same?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 23, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Dark with nuts.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Maybe with cranberries 

Do you like nutella?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 23, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Maybe with cranberries
> 
> Do you like nutella?

Click to collapse



Yes.  

Do you like creamy cheese in bread?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 23, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes.
> 
> Do you like creamy cheese in bread?

Click to collapse



Of course ))

Have you ever eaten s'mores?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 23, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Of course ))
> 
> Have you ever eaten s'mores?

Click to collapse



I don't know, what is that?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 23, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I don't know, what is that?

Click to collapse



You don't know what s'mores are... O.O
It is a treat consisting of a fire roasted marshmallow and a layer of chocolate, sandwiched between two pieces of cracker. I have never eaten it, it's not popular here

Will you try s'mores now that you know what they are?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 23, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> You don't know what s'mores are... O.O
> It is a treat consisting of a fire roasted marshmallow and a layer of chocolate, sandwiched between two pieces of cracker. I have never eaten it, it's not popular here
> 
> Will you try s'mores now that you know what they are?

Click to collapse



Haha, no, I don't think so 

What food do you love the most at BBQs?


----------



## wanderer1479 (Mar 23, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Haha, no, I don't think so
> 
> What food do you love the most at BBQs?

Click to collapse



Is that a fast food restaurant, or do you ask about barbecue in general? 

I like burgers, hehe


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 23, 2018)

wanderer1479 said:


> Is that a fast food restaurant, or do you ask about barbecue in general?
> 
> I like burgers, hehe

Click to collapse



BBQ in general, so still burgers or something else?


----------



## dladz (Mar 23, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> BBQ in general, so still burgers or something else?

Click to collapse



Chorizo and spiced meatballs with a fresh baked loaf sliced then toasted over the BBQ drizzled with olive oil with feta and chillies.

Im a sucker for a new device, I upgrade twice a year, I'm getting the u12+ on launch,. Love HTC and I miss OIS, not to mention it's going to be 5G compatible and it's probably the best phone 2018 will see, a true beast.

Are you jumping ship? Or are you keeping the oneplus for a few years ? And why.


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 23, 2018)

dladz said:


> Chorizo and spiced meatballs with a fresh baked loaf sliced then toasted over the BBQ drizzled with olive oil with feta and chillies.
> 
> Im a sucker for a new device, I upgrade twice a year, I'm getting the u12+ on launch,. Love HTC and I miss OIS, not to mention it's going to be 5G compatible and it's probably the best phone 2018 will see, a true beast.
> 
> Are you jumping ship? Or are you keeping the oneplus for a few years ? And why.

Click to collapse



I think I'll keep it for a while as the hardware is still more than sufficient, also I like the OOS.

Are you switching kernels and/or roms often or do you stick with one, which one?


----------



## dladz (Mar 23, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I think I'll keep it for a while as the hardware is still more than sufficient, also I like the OOS.
> 
> Are you switching kernels and/or roms often or do you stick with one, which one?

Click to collapse



At the moment ( and I've flashed them all) from a stamina.l, stability, performance perspextive, no limits has been completey amazing, the stock kernel is actually superbly made unless you need additional settings, eg: my earpiece got very clogged and I thought the hardware was broken, after when swapping it out for another earpiece (eBay) t didn't work, so used elemental as t had an audio boost setting, but battery life was a lot worse than stock.

Turns out I didn't clean it enough, got a toothbrush and forced the bristles into the holes for ages, bristles were all bent, made a call and heard the loudest earpiece I've ever heard. 

What's the best device you've ever had? I know I may sound insane and again I do love HTC, but I loved the hero, it was superb for its time, I loved it but it didn't copy anything, big fat chin and a roller ball, it was built like a marine and until it was donated then "accidentally" dropped under a bus wheel it continued to work like new, plus development was second to none, perhaps only to the HD2 

What was yours and why?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 25, 2018)

dladz said:


> What was yours and why?

Click to collapse



My current one, the OnePlus 5, as it fits my needs perfectly in terms of hardware, software, design and development.

What was the worst phone you ever had, and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 27, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> My current one, the OnePlus 5, as it fits my needs perfectly in terms of hardware, software, design and development.
> 
> What was the worst phone you ever had, and why?

Click to collapse



A flip phone... Just didn't like it.  

What are you doing right now?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 27, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> A flip phone... Just didn't like it.
> 
> What are you doing right now?

Click to collapse



Having a coffee and browsing XDA.

What are your plans for today?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 27, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Having a coffee and browsing XDA.
> 
> What are your plans for today?

Click to collapse



Going to stay home, not feeling well.  Soon,  I'm hoping, the sandman will visit and I will fall asleep.  

What color is your hair?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 27, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Going to stay home, not feeling well.  Soon,  I'm hoping, the sandman will visit and I will fall asleep.
> 
> What color is your hair?

Click to collapse



Brown with a bit of grey.

Yours, and did you color it? If so, why did you change it and what is your natural hair color?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 27, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Brown with a bit of grey.
> 
> Yours, and did you color it? If so, why did you change it and what is your natural hair color?

Click to collapse



LOL, Don't color it.   Dirty blonde with a little bit of gray.  

Do you have a beard or clean shaving?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 27, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> LOL, Don't color it.   Dirty blonde with a little bit of gray.
> 
> Do you have a beard or clean shaving?

Click to collapse



Beard, approx. 3 to 5 days.

Same?  just kidding ...

Do you use a lot of makeup, what the most?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 27, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Beard, approx. 3 to 5 days.
> 
> Same?  just kidding ...
> 
> Do you use a lot of makeup, what the most?

Click to collapse



LOL ?   

Don't use makeup.  I do use lip moisturizer or coconut oil, but no lip gloss or lip stick.  

What color are your eyes?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 27, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> LOL
> 
> Don't use makeup.  I do use lip moisturizer or coconut oil, but no lip gloss or lip stick.
> 
> What color are your eyes?

Click to collapse



Completely green.

What is the style of your finger nails, or just natural?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 27, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Completely green.
> 
> What is the style of your finger nails, or just natural?

Click to collapse



Natural.  My left hand fingers have good fingernails, but the right are hard to keep longer 'cause I am right handed and use it more.  

What kind of cologne do you use?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 27, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Natural.  My left hand fingers have good fingernails, but the right are hard to keep longer 'cause I am right handed and use it more.
> 
> What kind of cologne do you use?

Click to collapse



Le Male by Jean Paul Gaultier and Fahrenheit by Dior.

'n you?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 27, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Le Male by Jean Paul Gaultier and Fahrenheit by Dior.
> 
> 'n you?

Click to collapse



When I do wear some it is Heavenly and Lavender,  of course not at the same time.  I spray it and walk through it.  Don't want it to be overwhelming.  

What size of shoe do you wear?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 29, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> When I do wear some it is Heavenly and Lavender,  of course not at the same time.  I spray it and walk through it.  Don't want it to be overwhelming.
> 
> What size of shoe do you wear?

Click to collapse



In Europe its called size 43.

What's your size and would you say that you have small feet?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 29, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> In Europe its called size 43.
> 
> What's your size and would you say that you have small feet?

Click to collapse



In the USA, I wear 5 n 1/2 inches, depending on who makes the shoes it could go up to 6 inches.  Yeah,  they are small.  

What color of tennis shoes do you prefer/wear? 

Sent from fone.


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 29, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> In the USA, I wear 5 n 1/2 inches, depending on who makes the shoes it could go up to 6 inches.  Yeah,  they are small.
> 
> What color of tennis shoes do you prefer/wear?
> 
> Sent from fone.

Click to collapse



White.

What color of socks do you prefer, should it match to the shoes or doesn't matter?


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 29, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> White.
> 
> What color of socks do you prefer, should it match to the shoes or doesn't matter?

Click to collapse



Well to me it doesn't matter cuz my pants are always a bit too long and nobody can see the color of my socks anyway. I choose my socks based on comfort.

Should I learn to do everything on a smartphone and a discontinue my use of laptops?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 30, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Well to me it doesn't matter cuz my pants are always a bit too long and nobody can see the color of my socks anyway. I choose my socks based on comfort.
> 
> Should I learn to do everything on a smartphone and a discontinue my use of laptops?

Click to collapse



Yes, at least it is what I'm doing 

Do you meet up with your family on Easter, what do you do?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 31, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, at least it is what I'm doing
> 
> Do you meet up with your family on Easter, what do you do?

Click to collapse



No.  Staying home and relaxing.  Hopefully watching it snow    in the morning and then it suppose to turn to rain. Then I will be listening to the soothing sound of rain in the afternoon   

What are your plans for the weekend? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 31, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No.  Staying home and relaxing.  Hopefully watching it snow    in the morning and then it suppose to turn to rain. Then I will be listening to the soothing sound of rain in the afternoon
> 
> What are your plans for the weekend?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Today I'll visit my Mum, tomorrow my parents in law and on Monday my father.

What do you usually eat on Easter in your area?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Today I'll visit my Mum, tomorrow my parents in law and on Monday my father.
> 
> What do you usually eat on Easter in your area?

Click to collapse



Normal food

Are you celebrating?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 31, 2018)

husam666 said:


> Normal food
> 
> Are you celebrating?

Click to collapse



Yes we are.

Are you sharing gifts on Easter, what in general?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 2, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes we are.
> 
> Are you sharing gifts on Easter, what in general?

Click to collapse



No gift sharing.  

How was your weekend? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 2, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No gift sharing.
> 
> How was your weekend?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Nice, I visited a lot of relatives.

Are you going into a solarium sometimes, especially in winter?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 2, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Nice, I visited a lot of relatives.
> 
> Are you going into a solarium sometimes, especially in winter?

Click to collapse



No.  

Did you get along with all your relatives?  


Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 2, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No.
> 
> Did you get along with all your relatives?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Most of them.

What relatives, that already passed away, do you miss the most and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 2, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Most of them.
> 
> What relatives, that already passed away, do you miss the most and why?

Click to collapse



My grandfather.  He passed at a young age 54 or 55.  My brothers and I needed a father figure. He was a good man who died young.  I miss him dearly.  

Same? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 3, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> My grandfather.  He passed at a young age 54 or 55.  My brothers and I needed a father figure. He was a good man who died young.  I miss him dearly.
> 
> Same?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



My grandmother as she was such a nice and lovely person. She passed at the age of 86.

Do you like to visit cemeteries?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 3, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> My grandmother as she was such a nice and lovely person. She passed at the age of 86.
> 
> Do you like to visit cemeteries?

Click to collapse



It doesn't bother me, but has to be during the day.  

How often do you put flowers on  gravesites? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 3, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> It doesn't bother me, but has to be during the day.
> 
> How often do you put flowers on  gravesites?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



On a regular basis, but not at fixed times.

Are you celebrating spring break, how exactly?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 3, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> On a regular basis, but not at fixed times.
> 
> Are you celebrating spring break, how exactly?

Click to collapse



Already had spring break, don't  celebrate it. 

Do you still have a landline phone or just use your cellphone? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 3, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Already had spring break, don't  celebrate it.
> 
> Do you still have a landline phone or just use your cellphone?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Both.

'N you, what do you use more and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 3, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Both.
> 
> 'N you, what do you use more and why?

Click to collapse



Don't have a landline.  

Do you fix things in your home or do you call a repairman? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 4, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Don't have a landline.
> 
> Do you fix things in your home or do you call a repairman?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Usually I call a repairman.

Do you prefer regular books or E-Books and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 4, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Usually I call a repairman.
> 
> Do you prefer regular books or E-Books and why?

Click to collapse



I like regular books.  I like to hold the books in my hands, don't have to worry about charging the phone or tablet nor be stuck at my computer reading it.  

What kind of books/e-books do you like to read? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 4, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I like regular books.  I like to hold the books in my hands, don't have to worry about charging the phone or tablet nor be stuck at my computer reading it.
> 
> What kind of books/e-books do you like to read?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Yeah, same here ... I like the feel and the smell of books.

Mostly I read thrillers and biographies.

What do you like to read?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 4, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, same here ... I like the feel and the smell of books.
> 
> Mostly I read thrillers and biographies.
> 
> What do you like to read?

Click to collapse



Agree ? 

Informational, Mystery, Trilogies... 
this and that.  


Where is your favorite place to read? 



Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 5, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Agree
> 
> Informational, Mystery, Trilogies...
> this and that.
> ...

Click to collapse



In bed before falling asleep.

How long do you read approx. in one session?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 5, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> In bed before falling asleep.
> 
> How long do you read approx. in one session?

Click to collapse



Depending on how boring or exciting the book is.  There has been nights I couldn't put the book down and have stayed up all night to finish it.  If boring, between an hour to an hour n half before falling asleep.  

When you are driving, do you go over the speed limit?  

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 5, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Depending on how boring or exciting the book is.  There has been nights I couldn't put the book down and have stayed up all night to finish it.  If boring, between an hour to an hour n half before falling asleep.
> 
> When you are driving, do you go over the speed limit?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Sometimes, but I try to avoid it to save money.

Do you sometimes ignore red traffic lights?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 5, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Sometimes, but I try to avoid it to save money.
> 
> Do you sometimes ignore red traffic lights?

Click to collapse



No.  I dislike with a passion, getting pulled over by the men/women in blue.  

How many, if any, tickets have you been given? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 5, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No.  I dislike with a passion, getting pulled over by the men/women in blue.
> 
> How many, if any, tickets have you been given?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



That's hard to say ... let me think ... approx. 1 or 2 in a year I'd say.

Do you always buckle up when you're in a car?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 5, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> That's hard to say ... let me think ... approx. 1 or 2 in a year I'd say.
> 
> Do you always buckle up when you're in a car?

Click to collapse



That's not bad.  
I've gotten two tickets my whole life.  One was speeding.  But I took it to court and won. I took a video of the street where I got the ticket. I showed the judge that there was no speed limit sign. The judge threw the ticket out.  So, I didn't have pay anything  . The other one was for a turn signal on drivers side rear. Just had to get a light bulb, put it in, then take it to police station, they looked at it and I didn't have to pay for the ticket  . 

Yes  it is the law and don't want to get pulled over for not having it on and not buckled. 

Do you buckle up, if so, do you make all your passenger buckle up? 



Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 5, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> That's not bad.
> I've gotten two tickets my whole life.  One was speeding.  But I took it to court and won. I took a video of the street where I got the ticket. I showed the judge that there was no speed limit sign. The judge threw the ticket out.  So, I didn't have pay anything  . The other one was for a turn signal on drivers side rear. Just had to get a light bulb, put it in, then take it to police station, they looked at it and I don't have to pay for the ticket  .
> 
> Yes  it is the law and don't want to get pulled over for not having it on and not buckled.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, because of the police AND because of security reasons.

Do you or did you ever smoke?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 5, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, because of the police AND because of security reasons.
> 
> Do you or did you ever smoke?

Click to collapse



Smoke cigarettes?  Yes.  Quit over seven years ago.  Started vaping  three years ago.  If, you are asking that I smoked pot.  Yes.  

If I remember correctly, you do not smoke cigarettes nor smoke pot. 
Am I correct? 



Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 5, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Smoke cigarettes?  Yes.  Quit over seven years ago.  Started vaping  three years ago.  If, you are asking that I smoked pot.  Yes.
> 
> If I remember correctly, you do not smoke cigarettes nor smoke pot.
> Am I correct?
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, I smoke cigs.

Did you quit because of money or because of health?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 5, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Nope, I smoke cigs.
> 
> Did you quit because of money or because of health?

Click to collapse



When my grandmother was dying she desperately wanted me to quit.  So, I ended up promising her that I would quit. So, a few years later after her passing, I kept my promise and quit.  
The benefits of stopping are my health and saving a lot of money.  Oh, couple of great things are, you don't smell like ciggy smoke.... nothing stinks like ciggy smoke and your palate comes back so, food taste so much better.  
Please, for your health and saving money, please take a look into Vaping.  The flavors are really tasty,  there is tobacco flavoring also.  You also, can make your own juice, which is fun.  Check out my profile on tapatalk under Vaping Underground. That will get you into Vaping Underground and there is tons of stuff to read under different threads.  Or just go to Vaping Underground 
http://vapingunderground.com

Why did you start smoking cigarettes? 


Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 5, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> When my grandmother was dying she desperately wanted me to quit.  So, I ended up promising her that I would quit. So, a few years later after her passing, I kept my promise and quit.
> The benefits of stopping are my health and saving a lot of money.  Oh, couple of great things are, you don't smell like ciggy smoke.... nothing stinks like ciggy smoke and your palate comes back so, food taste so much better.
> Please, for your health and saving money, please take a look into Vaping.  The flavors are really tasty,  there is tobacco flavoring also.  You also, can make your own juice, which is fun.  Check out my profile on tapatalk under Vaping Underground. That will get you into Vaping Underground and there is tons of stuff to read under different threads.  Or just go to Vaping Underground
> http://vapingunderground.com
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your information.

I started because almost everybody of my friends did it, so it was kinda stupidity.

Is it allowed to smoke anywhere you like in your area, what are the restrictions?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 5, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Thanks for your information.
> 
> I started because almost everybody of my friends did it, so it was kinda stupidity.
> 
> Is it allowed to smoke anywhere you like in your area, what are the restrictions?

Click to collapse



You're welcome.  I really do hope you will give vaping a chance.  You will feel a lot better.  
Same here....friends and stupidity.  

That is a big no no in the Vaping community, calling vaping>smoke... just an FYI.  

The city Council took it upon themselves to make an ordinance, that there is no vaping inside of businesses.   I do it anyway  
But, at vape shops people are allowed to vape in there. Cigarette smoking is the same way, except no ciggy smoking in vape shops.  

At what age did you start smoking? 



Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 5, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> You're welcome.  I really do hope you will give vaping a chance.  You will feel a lot better.
> Same here....friends and stupidity.
> 
> That is a big no no in the Vaping community, calling vaping>smoke... just an FYI.
> ...

Click to collapse



Quite early, unfortunately ... as far as I remember at the age of 16.

When did you start and did your parents know, how did they react?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 6, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Quite early, unfortunately ... as far as I remember at the age of 16.
> 
> When did you start and did your parents know, how did they react?

Click to collapse



Between age 13  and 15 not sure.  

No, parents didn't know.  But, when my mom found out she was not happy.  Don't remember how she actually reacted.  

Did your parents know you started the cigs? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 6, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Between age 13  and 15 not sure.
> 
> No, parents didn't know.  But, when my mom found out she was not happy.  Don't remember how she actually reacted.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



At first they didn't and when they found out they were angry.

When you buy something, do you prefer to pay cash or with credit card and why?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 6, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> At first they didn't and when they found out they were angry.
> 
> When you buy something, do you prefer to pay cash or with credit card and why?

Click to collapse



Credit card is less effort and lighter than change.

Do you believe in crypto currency? Why?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 6, 2018)

husam666 said:


> Credit card is less effort and lighter than change.
> 
> Do you believe in crypto currency? Why?

Click to collapse



No.

Did you ever pay in crypto currency?


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 6, 2018)

No.
What's the best brand of microwave to buy ??


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 7, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> No.
> What's the best brand of microwave to buy ??

Click to collapse



Bosch.

Do you often use a microwave, for what kind of food mostly?


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 7, 2018)

Mainly for reheating/defrosting.
Will the Note 9 be much different than the S9+ other than the stylis?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 7, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Mainly for reheating/defrosting.
> Will the Note 9 be much different than the S9+ other than the stylis?

Click to collapse



I have no idea as I'm not interested in Samsung devices.

What is the best phone manufacturer for you until now, and why?


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 8, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I have no idea as I'm not interested in Samsung devices.
> 
> What is the best phone manufacturer for you until now, and why?

Click to collapse



samsung. because quality of production. but samsung takes too long  to get firmware updates. 

WHo gets  Oreo update faster? Xiaomi or Huawei?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 8, 2018)

simonbigwave said:


> samsung. because quality of production. but samsung takes too long  to get firmware updates.
> 
> WHo gets  Oreo update faster? Xiaomi or Huawei?

Click to collapse



Not sure, but Huawei I'd say.

Did you anything outdoor this weekend, what exactly?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 8, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Not sure, but Huawei I'd say.
> 
> Did you anything outdoor this weekend, what exactly?

Click to collapse



EDIT: OOPS.  None of that happened on Friday... it was Thursday.  Thursday was a warm nice day.  
Saturday I was with family nothing outside except going to the vehicle and into establishments.  

Does Friday count.(?) Was outside trimming Rose bush, brushing my dog,  trimming/pulling dead weeds from around Lilac, Rose bush,  Peonies, Plum trees, grapevines, cherry tree,  this and that.  

Did you have a good weekend? 


Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 9, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> EDIT: OOPS.  None of that happened on Friday... it was Thursday.  Thursday was a warm nice day.
> Saturday I was with family nothing outside except going to the vehicle and into establishments.
> 
> Does Friday count.(?) Was outside trimming Rose bush, brushing my dog,  trimming/pulling dead weeds from around Lilac, Rose bush,  Peonies, Plum trees, grapevines, cherry tree,  this and that.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I did, the weather was almost summer-like and I did a hike and BBQ with my family.

What will be the first thing that you'll do today after getting up?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 9, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes I did, the weather was almost summer-like and I did a hike and BBQ with my family.
> 
> What will be the first thing that you'll do today after getting up?

Click to collapse



Let dogs out, make bed, get the fire going, get into my workout clothes,  walk on treadmill, do my dumbbell exercises, get on inversion table,  take shower,  make herbal tea, and stuff in between everything.  Exciting stuff! LOL.  

What are your plans for today? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 9, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Let dogs out, make bed, get the fire going, get into my workout clothes,  walk on treadmill, do my dumbbell exercises, get on inversion table,  take shower,  make herbal tea, and stuff in between everything.  Exciting stuff! LOL.
> 
> What are your plans for today?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



My day is almost over, LOL ... so I got up, went to work and now I'm going to have dinner. After that I'll watch TV I guess.

So how was your workout and do you do it every days?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 9, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> My day is almost over, LOL ... so I got up, went to work and now I'm going to have dinner. After that I'll watch TV I guess.
> 
> So how was your workout and do you do it every days?

Click to collapse



Work out was good, feel alive, LOL.  
I do walk on the treadmill Monday through Friday, take a break on weekends.  Use the dumbbells every other day except on weekends.  The inversion table is everyday, it feels really good to stretch out the back.  

What kind of shows do you watch? 



Sent from fone


----------



## husam666 (Apr 9, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Work out was good, feel alive, LOL.
> I do walk on the treadmill Monday through Friday, take a break on weekends.  Use the dumbbells every other day except on weekends.  The inversion table is everyday, it feels really good to stretch out the back.
> 
> What kind of shows do you watch?
> ...

Click to collapse



My favourites are British comedies

What's the funniest show you watched?


----------



## roger_flash (Apr 9, 2018)

The funniest show what I wached Family Feud.

Do you have any children?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 10, 2018)

roger_flash said:


> The funniest show what I wached Family Feud.
> 
> Do you have any children?

Click to collapse



No.

Did you like your childhood, why?


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 11, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> Did you like your childhood, why?

Click to collapse



yes and no.  saw things people should never ever see. experienced things 90% of the world  have not. met very evil people. and very good people. both worlds. sometimes wished had a boring mundane "average" normal life like many other normal people.  even thought of doing an AMA on reddit LOL.

what is the worst  thing that  ever happened to you?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 11, 2018)

simonbigwave said:


> yes and no.  saw things people should never ever see. experienced things 90% of the world  have not. met very evil people. and very good people. both worlds. sometimes wished had a boring mundane "average" normal life like many other normal people.  even thought of doing an AMA on reddit LOL.
> 
> what is the worst  thing that  ever happened to you?

Click to collapse



Well, I had a quite bad car accident a few years ago, and it wasn't my fault.

What is the best thing you ever experienced?


----------



## USBhost (Apr 11, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Well, I had a quite bad car accident a few years ago, and it wasn't my fault.
> 
> What is the best thing you ever experienced?

Click to collapse



Hmm... I'll go with switching to Android from iOS.

Same


----------



## karandpr (Apr 11, 2018)

USBhost said:


> Hmm... I'll go with switching to Android from iOS.
> 
> Same

Click to collapse














Dunno.... Smell of freshly ground coffee perhaps ......

How are you today ?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 11, 2018)

karandpr said:


> Dunno.... Smell of freshly ground coffee perhaps ......
> 
> How are you today ?

Click to collapse



I'm fine, thanks.

Do you also have a landline phone, how often do you use it?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Apr 11, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I'm fine, thanks.
> 
> Do you also have a landline phone, how often do you use it?

Click to collapse



No i don't have.

How were you yesterday? :thinking-face:

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## husam666 (Apr 11, 2018)

Vivek_Neel said:


> No i don't have.
> 
> How were you yesterday? :thinking-face:
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I was ok, happy for no reason

what's up?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 12, 2018)

husam666 said:


> I was ok, happy for no reason
> 
> what's up?

Click to collapse



A lot of work.

Same?


----------



## GuestK00136 (Apr 15, 2018)

I woke up to early (4:30AM) and couldn't get back to sleep. Already been grocery shopping and back. Now making breakfast.

If you could relive one experience; what would that be?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 15, 2018)

A_H_E said:


> I woke up to early (4:30AM) and couldn't get back to sleep. Already been grocery shopping and back. Now making breakfast.
> 
> If you could relive one experience; what would that be?

Click to collapse



Meeting my wife for the first time.

What experience you don't want to relive ever?


----------



## GuestK00136 (Apr 15, 2018)

Not getting married! LOL

To put it in context, what you likely have is a beautiful thing, but for me, I was way too young and too career focused. I came to learn that just because you love someone doesn't necessarily mean you should marry them. Now that I'm older, and have sown my wild oats, I would certainly do it again.

In order to save your life, the Doctor has to amputate a part of your body. You have to choose though. What goes and why?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 15, 2018)

A_H_E said:


> Not getting married! LOL
> 
> To put it in context, what you likely have is a beautiful thing, but for me, I was way too young and too career focused. I came to learn that just because you love someone doesn't necessarily mean you should marry them. Now that I'm older, and have sown my wild oats, I would certainly do it again.
> 
> In order to save your life, the Doctor has to amputate a part of your body. You have to choose though. What goes and why?

Click to collapse



A small toe of one foot as it wouldn't handicap me that much.

And you?


----------



## hornyherbert (Apr 15, 2018)

My brain.
Same


----------



## hornyherbert (Apr 16, 2018)

My brain.
Same


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 17, 2018)

I can see that ...

Anyway, are you headed to work today? If not, what do you do?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 18, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I can see that ...
> 
> Anyway, are you headed to work today? If not, what do you do?

Click to collapse



No half work day today because of the holidays and everybody decided to work from home, so I did that.

Do you like 3+ days weekends?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 18, 2018)

husam666 said:


> No half work day today because of the holidays and everybody decided to work from home, so I did that.
> 
> Do you like 3+ days weekends?

Click to collapse



Yes, who doesn't?

Do you celebrate 1st of May, how?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 19, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, who doesn't?
> 
> Do you celebrate 1st of May, how?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Don't celebrate it.  

Do you?  If so, how? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 19, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Don't celebrate it.
> 
> Do you?  If so, how?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



No, but here its a public holiday, though. So I'll do what I want, not sure what yet.

Can you already go outside in short clothes in your area? Definitely here.


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 19, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No, but here its a public holiday, though. So I'll do what I want, not sure what yet.
> 
> Can you already go outside in short clothes in your area? Definitely here.

Click to collapse



It depends. There are people who run around in shorts when is 15° F - 20° F.  I won't wear shorts until 70° F and higher.  Temps have been from 30's to 60's with a few days warmer.  

What are your temps there?  

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 19, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> It depends. There are people who run around in shorts when is 15° F - 20° F. I won't wear shorts until 70° F and higher. Temps have been from 30's to 60's with a few days warmer.
> 
> What are your temps there?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



77 °F these days. 

What do you like to watch the most on TV usually?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 20, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> 77 °F these days.
> 
> What do you like to watch the most on TV usually?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I like Bull, Scorpion, Forged in Fire and Mountain Monsters the guys make me laugh.  

What is your favorite kind of muscle car? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 20, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I like Bull, Scorpion, Forged in Fire and Mountain Monsters the guys make me laugh.
> 
> What is your favorite kind of muscle car?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Big Pick-Ups.

Same?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 21, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Big Pick-Ups.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Plymouth Roadrunner and Dodge Charger 

Do you have a thumpin stereo system in your vehicle? 




Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 21, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Plymouth Roadrunner and Dodge Charger
> 
> Do you have a thumpin stereo system in your vehicle?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah.

Do you have GPS in your car and do you use it very often?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 21, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Do you have GPS in your car and do you use it very often?

Click to collapse



No and no. 

Do you have a radar detector in your vehicle? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 21, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No and no.
> 
> Do you have a radar detector in your vehicle?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



No.

How many people can officially sit in your car and with how many people do you drive together approx.?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 21, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> How many people can officially sit in your car and with how many people do you drive together approx.?

Click to collapse



5 including the driver, I drive to work alone, on weekends I usually hang out with 2 or 3 friends

Have you ever had more people in your car than the legal capacity?

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 22, 2018)

husam666 said:


> 5 including the driver, I drive to work alone, on weekends I usually hang out with 2 or 3 friends
> 
> Have you ever had more people in your car than the legal capacity?
> 
> Sent from my thing using other thing

Click to collapse



Yeah, once or twice, didn't get caught fortunately.

Were you ever involved in a car accident, how bad was it?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 22, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, once or twice, didn't get caught fortunately.
> 
> Were you ever involved in a car accident, how bad was it?

Click to collapse



Been in one.  I was driving,  passing by a stopped car at a stop sign.  I didn't have to stop, no stop sign. The woman decided to go while I was driving by and she hit the passenger side of car.  It total my car.   The other bad thing was she didn't have insurance ?
The good thing was... she was arrested because she had a warrant for her arrest, LOL. 

Have you been in a motorcycle accident? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 22, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Been in one.  I was driving,  passing by a stopped car at a stop sign.  I didn't have to stop, no stop sign. The woman decided to go while I was driving by and she hit the passenger side of car.  It total my car.   The other bad thing was she didn't have insurance
> The good thing was... she was arrested because she had a warrant for her arrest, LOL.
> 
> Have you been in a motorcycle accident?
> ...

Click to collapse



No.

Do you own and drive a motorcycle, which one?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 23, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> Do you own and drive a motorcycle, which one?

Click to collapse



Neither.   My dad had a motorcycle.  One day I was riding with him and another motorcyclist ran into us.  

Does your keyboard light up, if so what color(s)? 







Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 23, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Neither.   My dad had a motorcycle.  One day I was riding with him and another motorcyclist ran into us.
> 
> Does your keyboard light up, if so what color(s)?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



No, there are no lights.

How many buttons has your mouse and so you use all of them?


----------



## karandpr (Apr 23, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No, there are no lights.
> 
> How many buttons has your mouse and so you use all of them?

Click to collapse



Two buttons. I used to have a 4 button mouse which was neat for stuff. 

Same ?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 23, 2018)

karandpr said:


> Two buttons. I used to have a 4 button mouse which was neat for stuff.
> 
> Same ?

Click to collapse



Just has four.  To go back to precious page and forward to previous page.  One to control the speed of the cursor and the other to control the light color on the mouse.  

How is your day going? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 23, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Just has four.  To go back to precious page and forward to previous page.  One to control the speed of the cursor and the other to control the light color on the mouse.
> 
> How is your day going?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Quite stressful, but that's normal for a Monday.

How will you end your day?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 23, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Quite stressful, but that's normal for a Monday.
> 
> How will you end your day?

Click to collapse



Sorry it was stressful.  Hopefully Tuesday will be better for you.  

Listening to some music while having some herbal tea  

What brand of coffee do you drink? Was this asked before? If so, sorry.  


Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 23, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Sorry it was stressful.  Hopefully Tuesday will be better for you.
> 
> Listening to some music while having some herbal tea
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I really like Lavazza coffee.

Do you like the smell of coffee, even if you don't drink it?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 23, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I really like Lavazza coffee.
> 
> Do you like the smell of coffee, even if you don't drink it?

Click to collapse



Yes, I do. But some don't smell very good.  

How many cups or pots of coffee do you drink per day? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 23, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Yes, I do. But some don't smell very good.
> 
> How many cups or pots of coffee do you drink per day?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



3 to 4.

How many cups of tea do you drink per day, and when?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 23, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> 3 to 4.
> 
> How many cups of tea do you drink per day, and when?

Click to collapse



8 cups.  The tea I drink don't have caffeine.

Do you ever drink decaffeinated coffee? 

Sent from fone


----------



## husam666 (Apr 23, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> 8 cups.  The tea I drink don't have caffeine.
> 
> Do you ever drink decaffeinated coffee?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Yes, twice, when I wanted to have a mocha at night

favourite coffee?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 24, 2018)

husam666 said:


> Yes, twice, when I wanted to have a mocha at night
> 
> favourite coffee?

Click to collapse



Espresso.

Do you have a favorite cup for your coffee/tea, how does it look like?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 24, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Espresso.
> 
> Do you have a favorite cup for your coffee/tea, how does it look like?

Click to collapse



Glazed pottery cup with a blue heart on each side of the cup.  

Same 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 25, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Glazed pottery cup with a blue heart on each side of the cup.
> 
> Same
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



A black one with red patterns.

Do do avoid caffeine entirely, why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 25, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> A black one with red patterns.
> 
> Do do avoid caffeine entirely, why?

Click to collapse



Pretty much.  I can't have caffeine due to some stomach problems. I'll have a cola every few months or so and eat 2 of the small 3 musketeers a day    I can't give up chocolate   

What kind of caffeinated cola do you drink? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 26, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Pretty much.  I can't have caffeine due to some stomach problems. I'll have a cola every few months or so and eat 2 of the small 3 musketeers a day    I can't give up chocolate
> 
> What kind of caffeinated cola do you drink?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Coke Light or Zero only.

Do you like to mix Coke with other drinks, which ones?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 27, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Coke Light or Zero only.
> 
> Do you like to mix Coke with other drinks, which ones?

Click to collapse



No.  But, I do like Cherry Cola.  

Do you like Irish coffee? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 27, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No.  But, I do like Cherry Cola.
> 
> Do you like Irish coffee?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



No.

Do you like chocolate or ice cream with coffee flavor?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 27, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> Do you like chocolate or ice cream with coffee flavor?

Click to collapse



Chocolate.  Didn't know there was  ice cream with coffee flavor.  But I don't eat ice cream very often,  once or twice a year.  

What is your favorite kind of fruit? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 28, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Chocolate.  Didn't know there was  ice cream with coffee flavor.  But I don't eat ice cream very often,  once or twice a year.
> 
> What is your favorite kind of fruit?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Watermelon. 

What vegetable do you like most?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 28, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Watermelon.
> 
> What vegetable do you like most?

Click to collapse



Beets and carrots 

What have you always wanted to do, but haven't done it and why? 

Sent from fone


----------



## Ley (Apr 28, 2018)

Get out of my comfort zone

What's the worst phone you've ever seen?


----------



## crispy_cat (Apr 28, 2018)

Any apple phone. Closed source and super tight security (horrible for any and all developers). 

Why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 29, 2018)

crispy_cat said:


> Any apple phone. Closed source and super tight security (horrible for any and all developers).
> 
> Why did the chicken cross the road?

Click to collapse



Because it forgot it's eggs on the other side.

What are you going to do on this Sunday?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 30, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Because it forgot it's eggs on the other side.
> 
> What are you going to do on this Sunday?

Click to collapse



Was outside cutting weeds /grass, planting flowers in hanging baskets and bird watching   .  Now getting ready to go meet the sandman, hopefully.

Did you have a good weekend? 



Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 30, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Was outside cutting weeds /grass, planting flowers in hanging baskets and bird watching   .  Now getting ready to go meet the sandman, hopefully.
> 
> Did you have a good weekend?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I spent some time with family and the weather was and is great.

Is the 1st of May a public holiday in your area, too? Here it is and I'm going to do a little hike.


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 30, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, I spent some time with family and the weather was and is great.
> 
> Is the 1st of May a public holiday in your area, too? Here it is and I'm going to do a little hike.

Click to collapse



I don't know if people celebrate it or not around here.  People still go to work and school on that day.  

Do you hike by yourself... go with friends and /or family? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (May 1, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I don't know if people celebrate it or not around here.  People still go to work and school on that day.
> 
> Do you hike by yourself... go with friends and /or family?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



With family.

Did you ever hike alone and did you like it, why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (May 1, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> With family.
> 
> Did you ever hike alone and did you like it, why?

Click to collapse



It wasn't really hiking but it was in an opened field out in the country and loved it.  To get away from my mom and brother.  

What was your best experience as a child? 





Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (May 1, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> It wasn't really hiking but it was in an opened field out in the country and loved it. To get away from my mom and brother.
> 
> What was your best experience as a child?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All of my school holidays in summer, I camped a lot. 

Do you like camping, why or why not?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (May 1, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> All of my school holidays in summer, I camped a lot.
> 
> Do you like camping, why or why not?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I use to enjoy camping, but now I live out in the country. So, I feel like I don't need to go camping 'cause I have trees and wild life all around me.  

Were you bullied/made fun of in school?  


Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (May 2, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I use to enjoy camping, but now I live out in the country. So, I feel like I don't need to go camping 'cause I have trees and wild life all around me.
> 
> Were you bullied/made fun of in school?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, fortunately not.

Did you ever bully pupils or watched how others did it, how did you react?


----------



## cytherian (May 3, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No, fortunately not.
> 
> Did you ever bully pupils or watched how others did it, how did you react?

Click to collapse



I have seen some people bully others, and how I reacted depends upon my age and the situation.  When I was young, I was afraid to challenge a bully.  Today, I'd challenge a bully only if I felt certain they wouldn't become violent or think they could in turn bully me.

Do you recognize the danger of disinformation (_really_ fake news, especially the political kind) and if so, what to you try to do about it?


----------



## ulxerker (May 3, 2018)

cytherian said:


> I have seen some people bully others, and how I reacted depends upon my age and the situation.  When I was young, I was afraid to challenge a bully.  Today, I'd challenge a bully only if I felt certain they wouldn't become violent or think they could in turn bully me.
> 
> Do you recognize the danger of disinformation (_really_ fake news, especially the political kind) and if so, what to you try to do about it?

Click to collapse



I try to use reliable sources only.

What about you?


----------



## cytherian (May 7, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I try to use reliable sources only.
> 
> What about you?

Click to collapse



Yes, I use sources that have a well established legacy of being considered trustworthy.  Unfortunately, I have noticed a change with some sources that are willing to dip into the "fake news" domain.  I don't follow those any longer... but it disturbs me to know many people still trust them.


Do you make sure to get at least 7 hours of sleep a night, and if not, does that worry you at all?


----------



## ulxerker (May 8, 2018)

cytherian said:


> Yes, I use sources that have a well established legacy of being considered trustworthy.  Unfortunately, I have noticed a change with some sources that are willing to dip into the "fake news" domain.  I don't follow those any longer... but it disturbs me to know many people still trust them.
> 
> 
> Do you make sure to get at least 7 hours of sleep a night, and if not, does that worry you at all?

Click to collapse



Yes, I do. For me its important or I don't feel good next day.

When did you listen to music the last time and what was it?


----------



## simonbigwave (May 11, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, I do. For me its important or I don't feel good next day.
> 
> When did you listen to music the last time and what was it?

Click to collapse



i. don't usually listen to music nowadays. last night i listened as my partner was doing zumba. not my usual music. i prefer haircut 100 or howard jones more. lol.

have you every one the lottery?


----------



## ulxerker (May 11, 2018)

simonbigwave said:


> i. don't usually listen to music nowadays. last night i listened as my partner was doing zumba. not my usual music. i prefer haircut 100 or howard jones more. lol.
> 
> have you every one the lottery?

Click to collapse



I did, but it wasn't the jackpot. Though, the amount wasn't that bad.

Did you ever win a competition and what was the award?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (May 14, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I did, but it wasn't the jackpot. Though, the amount wasn't that bad.
> 
> Did you ever win a competition and what was the award?

Click to collapse



3 legged race at elementary school, it was a ribbon.  

Did you do a 3 legged race at your elementary school? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (May 14, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> 3 legged race at elementary school, it was a ribbon.
> 
> Did you do a 3 legged race at your elementary school?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



No.

What was you favorite kind of sports or sport games at school and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (May 14, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> What was you favorite kind of sports or sport games at school and why?

Click to collapse



Volleyball, it was fun.  But, the pe teacher was doing her best to get me to play basketball and I loathed basketball, even though I was on a team at one point in school, but not in high school.  

At what age was your first date? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (May 14, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Volleyball, it was fun.  But, the pe teacher was doing her best to get me to play basketball and I loathed basketball, even though I was on a team at one point in school, but not in high school.
> 
> At what age was your first date?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



15 and I was very nervous. I visited her at home and also met her parents.

What about you and how did it go, what did you do?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (May 14, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> 15 and I was very nervous. I visited her at home and also met her parents.
> 
> What about you and how did it go, what did you do?

Click to collapse



I was 14, my mom wouldn't let me date and she didn't know about it. 
It was summer, a friend and I was sunbathing out on the driveway. He came over and we talked.  It went well 'cause he wanted to do it again. 

Did you enjoy your first date and how did it go? 



Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (May 14, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I was 14, my mom wouldn't let me date and she didn't know about it.
> It was summer, a friend and I was sunbathing out on the driveway. He came over and we talked.  It went well 'cause he wanted to do it again.
> 
> Did you enjoy your first date and how did it go?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I definitely did and we've been together for 3 months as far as I remember.

For how long did you've been together with your first date and why did it end?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (May 15, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, I definitely did and we've been together for 3 months as far as I remember.
> 
> For how long did you've been together with your first date and why did it end?

Click to collapse



It didn't last long maybe a month.  He was two years older and wanted to "advance" the relationship and I didn't.  

What was your first vehicle and what happen to it? 


Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (May 15, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> It didn't last long maybe a month.  He was two years older and wanted to "advance" the relationship and I didn't.
> 
> What was your first vehicle and what happen to it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It was a Nissan Micra and I sold it because it got too old and weak.

What is your current vehicle and are you going to keep it?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (May 15, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> It was a Nissan Micra and I sold it because it got too old and weak.
> 
> What is your current vehicle and are you going to keep it?

Click to collapse



Toyota Forerunner.  Yes, going to keep her. I like it, fits me very well, not too big and not too small.  Enough room for my doggies and whatever I am able to fit in the back.  

What are you driving now?  And, do you plan on keeping it? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (May 15, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Toyota Forerunner.  Yes, going to keep her. I like it, fits me very well, not too big and not too small.  Enough room for my doggies and whatever I am able to fit in the back.
> 
> What are you driving now?  And, do you plan on keeping it?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Right now I'm driving a fully equipped Smart-For-Two Coupé, its really fun and I'll keep it.

Is there any specific car that you want to have but you can't because its way too expensive?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (May 15, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Right now I'm driving a fully equipped Smart-For-Two Coupé, its really fun and I'll keep it.
> 
> Is there any specific car that you want to have but you can't because its way too expensive?

Click to collapse



There are a couple I wouldn't mind having  a Dodge Challenger or Chevrolet Camaro.  

Your first concert and who was with you? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (May 15, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> There are a couple I wouldn't mind having  a Dodge Challenger or Chevrolet Camaro.
> 
> Your first concert and who was with you?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



It was a DeathMetal concert, the band is called Cannibal Corpse. As a teen I loved that music and I went with my best friend, I was at the age of 15 I think.

Did you ever cry or even collapsed during a concert?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (May 15, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> It was a DeathMetal concert, the band is called Cannibal Corpse. As a teen I loved that music and I went with my best friend, I was at the age of 15 I think.
> 
> Did you ever cry or even collapsed during a concert?

Click to collapse



No and no.  

Have you passed out at a club /bar? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (May 16, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No and no.
> 
> Have you passed out at a club /bar?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



No.

To what foreign country do you travel next and when?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (May 16, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> To what foreign country do you travel next and when?

Click to collapse



Haven't been to a foreign country.  Closest to a foreign country I've been to is Arizona ,  New Mexico, and Texas but never passed the USA border to Mexico.  

How many times have you flown in an airplane? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (May 16, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Haven't been to a foreign country.  Closest to a foreign country I've been to is Arizona ,  New Mexico, and Texas but never passed the USA border to Mexico.
> 
> How many times have you flown in an airplane?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Oh, that's kinda countless, let's say at least twice a year.

Aren't you curious how other countries might look like, or didn't you travel abroad due to time/money?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (May 16, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Oh, that's kinda countless, let's say at least twice a year.
> 
> Aren't you curious how other countries might look like, or didn't you travel abroad due to time/money?

Click to collapse



Oh yes, I'm curious.  I see on the Internet what other countries look like. I know it isn't the same as actually being there.  
Money and have never flown in an airplane.  Have flown in a helicopter once but not a very long of a ride.  

Have you ever been horse back riding? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (May 16, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Oh yes, I'm curious.  I see on the Internet what other countries look like. I know it isn't the same as actually being there.
> Money and have never flown in an airplane.  Have flown in a helicopter once but not a very long of a ride.
> 
> Have you ever been horse back riding?
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, I never did that.

Did you ever swim with dolphins or whales, if not would you like?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (May 16, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Nope, I never did that.
> 
> Did you ever swim with dolphins or whales, if not would you like?

Click to collapse



Nope, never have.  

I think it would be neat but I have no desire to swim with dolphins or whales.  

I'm curious, have you? If not do you want to? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (May 17, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Nope, never have.
> 
> I think it would be neat but I have no desire to swim with dolphins or whales.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I never did, but I'd like to as long as they are living in freedom.

Do you like to swim in the Pacific, why or why not?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (May 17, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I never did, but I'd like to as long as they are living in freedom.
> 
> Do you like to swim in the Pacific, why or why not?

Click to collapse



Haven't been swimming in the Pacific.  

Have you ever been on a sailboat? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (May 18, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Haven't been swimming in the Pacific.
> 
> Have you ever been on a sailboat?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Yes, I did and it was awesome.

Do you prefer to swim in a lake instead of an ocean?


----------



## karandpr (May 18, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, I did and it was awesome.
> 
> Do you prefer to swim in a lake instead of an ocean?

Click to collapse



I don't think  I could swim in ocean or sea. River , just maybe .... Lake is good. 

Same ?


----------



## ulxerker (May 18, 2018)

karandpr said:


> I don't think I could swim in ocean or sea. River , just maybe .... Lake is good.
> 
> Same ?

Click to collapse



I like both. 

What kind of sausage is your favorite?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (May 18, 2018)

.... Oops


----------



## ulxerker (May 19, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> .... Oops

Click to collapse



?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



idk

Do you like the Russian language?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (May 19, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I messed up, quoted the wrong person and then didn't answer your question. 


husam666 said:


> idk
> 
> Do you like the Russian language?

Click to collapse



Would like it better if I could speak their language and understand what they are saying.  

What's your longest time you have slept? 



Sent from fone


----------



## husam666 (May 19, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I messed up, quoted the wrong person and then didn't answer your question.
> 
> Would like it better if I could speak their language and understand what they are saying.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think 18 hours, I was having a terrible day and decided to just sleep through it all

How do you deal with sadness?


----------



## karandpr (May 20, 2018)

husam666 said:


> I think 18 hours, I was having a terrible day and decided to just sleep through it all
> 
> How do you deal with sadness?

Click to collapse



Take it easy. Do nothing. Watch anime. Go on random walks. Talk to friends. Talk to random strangers. 

Same ?


----------



## ulxerker (May 21, 2018)

karandpr said:


> Take it easy. Do nothing. Watch anime. Go on random walks. Talk to friends. Talk to random strangers.
> 
> Same ?

Click to collapse



Listening to music.

When is your next vacation and where are you traveling?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (May 28, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Listening to music.
> 
> When is your next vacation and where are you traveling?

Click to collapse



Not going on vacation.  

Did you have a good weekend? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (May 29, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Not going on vacation.
> 
> Did you have a good weekend?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Yes, hot and sunny weather and BBQ with family.

Do you like rocks (ice) in your drinks, why or why not?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (May 29, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, hot and sunny weather and BBQ with family.
> 
> Do you like rocks (ice) in your drinks, why or why not?

Click to collapse



I have filtered cold water in the fridge, so I don't put ice in my water, plus I drink it down once it's in the glass.  When out n about I use a thermos that keeps the water cold. When I refill it, I don't use ice 'cause the water is cold that comes out of the soda fountain thingys.  

What did you BBQ this weekend?  


Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (May 29, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I have filtered cold water in the fridge, so I don't put ice in my water, plus I drink it down once it's in the glass.  When out n about I use a thermos that keeps the water cold. When I refill it, I don't use ice 'cause the water is cold that comes out of the soda fountain thingys.
> 
> What did you BBQ this weekend?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Chicken Filets and sausages. 

Do you BBQ with electric or open fire, what do you prefer?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (May 29, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Chicken Filets and sausages.
> 
> Do you BBQ with electric or open fire, what do you prefer?

Click to collapse



I prefer open fire or charcoal.  

What do you prefer charcoal, electric or propane gas?  Which is the best for you? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (May 29, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I prefer open fire or charcoal.
> 
> What do you prefer charcoal, electric or propane gas?  Which is the best for you?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Definitely charcoal.

What vegetables do you like to BBQ, if at all?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (May 29, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Definitely charcoal.
> 
> What vegetables do you like to BBQ, if at all?

Click to collapse



Usually corn on the cob. Peaches n Cream, and Ambrosia are the best tasting corn I've eaten.  But, I'll cut a cob in half and maybe eat one once a year.  Don't have too many family members that eat a variety of veggies, so we keep it simple.  

What is your favorite food you BBQ? 





Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (May 29, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Usually corn on the cob. Peaches n Cream, and Ambrosia are the best tasting corn I've eaten.  But, I'll cut a cob in half and maybe eat one once a year.  Don't have too many family members that eat a variety of veggies, so we keep it simple.
> 
> What is your favorite food you BBQ?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Chicken and pork steaks.

Is there anything you really don't like to eat when you do a BBQ?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (May 29, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Chicken and pork steaks.
> 
> Is there anything you really don't like to eat when you do a BBQ?

Click to collapse



Yes, don't like BBQ sauce on any meat.  

Same? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (May 30, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Yes, don't like BBQ sauce on any meat.
> 
> Same?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Don't like vegetables. 

What are your plans for today?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (May 30, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Don't like vegetables.
> 
> What are your plans for today?

Click to collapse



Nothing much, tidying up the home. 

Has it rained where you live? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (May 30, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Nothing much, tidying up the home.
> 
> Has it rained where you live?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Yeah, we even had thunder storms today.

What is the last movie you saw in a cinema, and did you like it?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (May 30, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, we even had thunder storms today.
> 
> What is the last movie you saw in a cinema, and did you like it?

Click to collapse



Last year, can't remember the name of it. 
Took my nephew and thought it was going to be a good movie.  Turned out to be an animated movie and it was bad.  That's why I don't remember the name of it.  

What's the longest movie you've watched? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (May 31, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Last year, can't remember the name of it.
> Took my nephew and thought it was going to be a good movie.  Turned out to be an animated movie and it was bad.  That's why I don't remember the name of it.
> 
> What's the longest movie you've watched?
> ...

Click to collapse



I think it was World of Warcraft which ran approx. 3 hours, that was really exhausting. 

What was the worst movie you ever watched?


----------



## simonbigwave (May 31, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I think it was World of Warcraft which ran approx. 3 hours, that was really exhausting.
> 
> What was the worst movie you ever watched?

Click to collapse



 This year.. "The Titan" . so bad.  You force yourself to watch it thinking it is going to get better but it is a slow death... painful.

if someone wants to replace their S7 edge with another 5.5-6" device in US$500-650 price range, but only want cpu/ram "speed" and dont care about camera or prettiness or anything else .. which phone should they get?


----------



## ulxerker (May 31, 2018)

simonbigwave said:


> This year.. "The Titan" . so bad.  You force yourself to watch it thinking it is going to get better but it is a slow death... painful.
> 
> if someone wants to replace their S7 edge with another 5.5-6" device in US$500-650 price range, but only want cpu/ram "speed" and dont care about camera or prettiness or anything else .. which phone should they get?

Click to collapse



OnePlus 5 or OnePlus 6.

What Android version runs on your phone and do you update frequently, or it doesn't matter for you?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 1, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> OnePlus 5 or OnePlus 6.
> 
> What Android version runs on your phone and do you update frequently, or it doesn't matter for you?

Click to collapse



Oreo. It doesn't really matter after Nougat. All the subsequent versions are more or less same....

Same ?


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 1, 2018)

karandpr said:


> Oreo. It doesn't really matter after Nougat. All the subsequent versions are more or less same....
> 
> Same ?

Click to collapse



Same here.

Any plans for the weekend, what exactly?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 1, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Same here.
> 
> Any plans for the weekend, what exactly?

Click to collapse



I went out with friends today, I have Russian lesson tomorrow

What do you like about your closest friends?


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 2, 2018)

husam666 said:


> I went out with friends today, I have Russian lesson tomorrow
> 
> What do you like about your closest friends?

Click to collapse



Loyality. 

Same?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 5, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Loyality.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Loyalty, trustworthy, non-judgmental,  not afraid to tell me how it is but being heartfilled while doing so, and easy to talk with.  

Does your close friend live near you? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 5, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Loyalty, trustworthy, non-judgmental,  not afraid to tell me how it is but being heartfilled while doing so, and easy to talk with.
> 
> Does your close friend live near you?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



No, unfortunately.

How many close friends do you have and how often do you meet them?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 5, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No, unfortunately.
> 
> How many close friends do you have and how often do you meet them?

Click to collapse



One.  I don't, lives in a different state.  

How far away does your close friend(s) live? 









Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 6, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> One.  I don't, lives in a different state.
> 
> How far away does your close friend(s) live?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



In the same city.

Bikini or swimsuit?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 6, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> In the same city.
> 
> Bikini or swimsuit?

Click to collapse



Bikini 

Do you wear shorts or pants during the summer? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 6, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Bikini
> 
> Do you wear shorts or pants during the summer?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Shorts.

In summer, do you prefer open shoes or closed ones like sneakers, which kind/style do you like most?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 7, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Shorts.
> 
> In summer, do you prefer open shoes or closed ones like sneakers, which kind/style do you like most?

Click to collapse



Open, MBT sandals.  Helps the back not hurt so much.  

Do you like going outside at night and looking/gazing at the stars? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 7, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Open, MBT sandals.  Helps the back not hurt so much.
> 
> Do you like going outside at night and looking/gazing at the stars?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Yeah, I love that. The best experience in that I had in Arizona, the sky was so clear I even saw a cruising satellite. 

If you could go to another planet, which one would it be and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 7, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, I love that. The best experience in that I had in Arizona, the sky was so clear I even saw a cruising satellite.
> 
> If you could go to another planet, which one would it be and why?

Click to collapse



Saturn.  Be able to see the ring around it, that would be cool ? .

Which planet would you go to? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 7, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Saturn.  Be able to see the ring around it, that would be cool  .
> 
> Which planet would you go to?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



The same, Saturn.  

If you'd travel to Saturn, what personal thing from home would you take with you?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 8, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> The same, Saturn.
> 
> 
> If you'd travel to Saturn, what personal thing from home would you take with you?

Click to collapse



?

A necklace my nephew picked out for me for my birthday present in 2008, his grandma paid for it.  He was only five years old and I promised him I would wear it everyday.  I've kept that promise. He remembers me making him that promise   

What would it be for you?


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 8, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> A necklace my nephew picked out for me for my birthday present in 2008, his grandma paid for it.  He was only five years old and I promised him I would wear it everyday.  I've kept that promise. He remembers me making him that promise
> 
> What would it be for you?

Click to collapse



My phone (just for the music) and headphones. 

So, how would we play a card- or board game without gravity, any idea?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 8, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> My phone (just for the music) and headphones.
> 
> So, how would we play a card- or board game without gravity, any idea?

Click to collapse



LOL.  Velcro?  Roach clips or chip clips glued down?  Put the discarded cards in those and the rest of the deck in a card deck holder velcro ed to something.  I don't know, haven't thought about it until you asked.  Do you have any ideas?  

How long would you stay? 





Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 8, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> LOL.  Velcro?  Roach clips or chip clips glued down?  Put the discarded cards in those and the rest of the deck in a card deck holder velcro ed to something.  I don't know, haven't thought about it until you asked.  Do you have any ideas?
> 
> How long would you stay?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Yeah, glue is a good idea.

Well, it depends on how I like it there, but at least a week I'd say.

Would you miss people from back home, who the most?


----------



## Jcoleman2005 (Jun 8, 2018)

FLAC Vest said:


> Why do I love smart phones so much?

Click to collapse



It's amazing what smart phones can do today.


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 8, 2018)

Jcoleman2005 said:


> It's amazing what smart phones can do today.

Click to collapse



You always have to answer the last question, which you will find in the last post of the thread.

After that, you'll have to ask a new question. Its not that hard.


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 8, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, glue is a good idea.
> 
> Well, it depends on how I like it there, but at least a week I'd say.
> 
> Would you miss people from back home, who the most?

Click to collapse



My nephew and my Dearest Closest friend (though, I don't actually see him) 

Would you do anything for your closest friend? To a certain extent.  Or would you go beyond that point? 







Sent from fone


----------



## ifiht (Jun 9, 2018)

*Raindrops on noses*

Yes. Although I am very close with them, and trust that it would always be for the best to help them in any way.

Question: what makes raindrops different sizes? Specifically what about one rainstorm is different from another that the raindrops themselves can be so varied?



2WhiteWolves said:


> My nephew and my Dearest Closest friend (though, I don't actually see him)
> 
> Would you do anything for your closest friend? To a certain extent.  Or would you go beyond that point?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 10, 2018)

ifiht said:


> Yes. Although I am very close with them, and trust that it would always be for the best to help them in any way.
> 
> Question: what makes raindrops different sizes? Specifically what about one rainstorm is different from another that the raindrops themselves can be so varied?

Click to collapse



Maybe it depends on the percentage of humidity in the clouds.

What did you do this Sunday?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 11, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Maybe it depends on the percentage of humidity in the clouds.
> 
> What did you do this Sunday?

Click to collapse



Went to my brother and nephews home, we visited for a little while.  

What time is it where you live? 


Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 11, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Went to my brother and nephews home, we visited for a little while.
> 
> What time is it where you live?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



11am.

Same?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 11, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> 11am.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



4:10am. Hopefully, I will be sleeping really soon.  

What time do you go to bed? 


Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 11, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> 4:10am. Hopefully, I will be sleeping really soon.
> 
> What time do you go to bed?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Approx. 10pm.

Do you wear a regular watch, or do use your phone only?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 11, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Approx. 10pm.
> 
> Do you wear a regular watch, or do use your phone only?

Click to collapse



I have a watch that hangs from my leg bag, so I don't wear one, but I do, lol.  

Which wrist do you wear your watch on? If you wear one.  

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 12, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I have a watch that hangs from my leg bag, so I don't wear one, but I do, lol.
> 
> Which wrist do you wear your watch on? If you wear one.
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



I don't wear any watch.

What kind of handkerchiefs do you prefer, cellulose or textile ones?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 12, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I don't wear any watch.
> 
> What kind of handkerchiefs do you prefer, cellulose or textile ones?

Click to collapse



The cellulose kind, but not with lotion.  

Do you use paper towels or hand towels in your bathroom at home? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 12, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> The cellulose kind, but not with lotion.
> 
> Do you use paper towels or hand towels in your bathroom at home?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Hand towels.

At what temperature do you wash your laundry normally?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 12, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Hand towels.
> 
> At what temperature do you wash your laundry normally?

Click to collapse



Warm water.

Do you line dry or put clothes in drier? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 12, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Warm water.
> 
> Do you line dry or put clothes in drier?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Line dry.

Do you also use softener or laundry detergent only?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 12, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Line dry.
> 
> Do you also use softener or laundry detergent only?

Click to collapse



Also use softener.  Have to especially when line drying.  

Do you put towels in dryer after they are lined dried to soften them up a little? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 12, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Also use softener.  Have to especially when line drying.
> 
> Do you put towels in dryer after they are lined dried to soften them up a little?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



No, I'm too lazy for that 

Do you separate your laundry depending on it's color?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 12, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No, I'm too lazy for that
> 
> Do you separate your laundry depending on it's color?

Click to collapse



LOL.  

Yes, separate the colors and never wash black clothes with lighter color clothes.  

When you were a child did you make your kraft Mac and cheese? If so, how many times did it take to make it right? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 12, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> LOL.
> 
> Yes, separate the colors and never wash black clothes with lighter color clothes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, never did.

What was your last dream about as far as you remember?


----------



## orelta (Jun 12, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No, never did.
> 
> What was your last dream about as far as you remember?

Click to collapse



I dreamt that i was in a work place and from some reason something happened and the place went up in flames
after a while turned out that was a dream and i was in another place in school basically dream inside of a dream

And what was your last dream?


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 13, 2018)

orelta said:


> I dreamt that i was in a work place and from some reason something happened and the place went up in flames
> after a while turned out that was a dream and i was in another place in school basically dream inside of a dream
> 
> And what was your last dream?

Click to collapse



I was walking through the woods, then it was night and it got dark and I got haunted by wolves 

When was the last time you have been to a barber and what did he do?


----------



## orelta (Jun 14, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I was walking through the woods, then it was night and it got dark and I got haunted by wolves
> 
> When was the last time you have been to a barber and what did he do?

Click to collapse



A bit more then a week ago and did the haircut similar to my brother's as always

What do you like to do most in life?


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 15, 2018)

orelta said:


> A bit more then a week ago and did the haircut similar to my brother's as always
> 
> What do you like to do most in life?

Click to collapse



Travelling and listening to music.

Same?


----------



## Euphratez (Jun 15, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Travelling and listening to music.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Travel and met new culture.

Question
in which country would you like to live ?


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 15, 2018)

Euphratez said:


> Travel and met new culture.

Click to collapse



... and your new question is?


----------



## Euphratez (Jun 15, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> ... and your new question is?

Click to collapse



I saw my fault. And I edited my message. I already ask a question this post


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 15, 2018)

Euphratez said:


> Travel and met new culture.
> 
> Question
> in which country would you like to live ?

Click to collapse



I'll stay in my home country, but I like to visit other countries.

How many visa from how many different countries do you have in your current passport?


----------



## Euromir (Jun 15, 2018)

Only one sadly.

What is the picture on the wall nearest you now?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 15, 2018)

Euromir said:


> Only one sadly.
> 
> What is the picture on the wall nearest you now?

Click to collapse



A picture of my grandpa.  

Do you plan on having a cookout/BBQ this weekend? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 15, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> A picture of my grandpa.
> 
> Do you plan on having a cookout/BBQ this weekend?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



No, but I did on last weekend.

Do you like to ride a bicycle, how often do you ride?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 15, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No, but I did on last weekend.
> 
> Do you like to ride a bicycle, how often do you ride?

Click to collapse



Yes, I do.  I don't.  My bicycle is not made for country roads. It is a city bicycle, lol.  Plus, too many drunk drivers and just plan 'ol crazy drivers where I live.  I would probably be killed by one of those crazy and/or drunk drivers.  

How's about you? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 15, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Yes, I do.  I don't.  My bicycle is not made for country roads. It is a city bicycle, lol.  Plus, too many drunk drivers and just plan 'ol crazy drivers where I live.  I would probably be killed by one of those crazy and/or drunk drivers.
> 
> How's about you?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Yeah, I like to ride a bike and I do it as often as I can.

Do you follow the soccer world championship, what is your favorite team?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 16, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, I like to ride a bike and I do it as often as I can.
> 
> Do you follow the soccer world championship, what is your favorite team?

Click to collapse



It's called Football world cup ..... Yes.... I am supporting Argentina .... :good:

Same ? (I laughed at soccer world championship) :silly:


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 16, 2018)

karandpr said:


> It's called Football world cup ..... Yes.... I am supporting Argentina .... :good:
> 
> Same ? (I laughed at soccer world championship) :silly:

Click to collapse



Nope.  

Do you have any skylights in your home? 





Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 16, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Nope.
> 
> Do you have any skylights in your home?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Yeah, they look nice at night.

What is your star sign and do you believe it's characteristics, and do they match to you?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 17, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, they look nice at night.
> 
> What is your star sign and do you believe it's characteristics, and do they match to you?

Click to collapse



Pisces.  From what I've read, I'd say it does match pretty well, especially being loyal.  

Same? 

Sent from fone


----------



## Euphratez (Jun 17, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Pisces.  From what I've read, I'd say it does match pretty well, especially being loyal.
> 
> Same?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Cancer. I'ts definitely match me. I've ever read I believe it.

Do you like a parfume? What is the brand of perfume you use ?


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 17, 2018)

Euphratez said:


> Cancer. I'ts definitely match me. I've ever read I believe it.
> 
> Do you like a parfume? What is the brand of perfume you use ?

Click to collapse



Yeah I do, right now I'm using Le Male Intense by Jean Paul Gaultier. 

Same?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 17, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah I do, right now I'm using Le Male Intense by Jean Paul Gaultier.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Yes, currently I use Sauvage by Dior.

Do you think you're normal?

Sent from my thing using other thing


----------



## orelta (Jun 17, 2018)

husam666 said:


> Yes, currently I use Sauvage by Dior.
> 
> Do you think you're normal?
> 
> Sent from my thing using other thing

Click to collapse



How do you define normal i think of myself human like all others and same for others some have different personalities different behaior and families but inside i think all the same

Same?


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 17, 2018)

husam666 said:


> Yes, currently I use Sauvage by Dior.
> 
> Do you think you're normal?
> 
> Sent from my thing using other thing

Click to collapse



Yes.

What are the characteristics of Sauvage by Dior, what does it smell like?


----------



## orelta (Jun 17, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes.
> 
> What are the characteristics of Sauvage by Dior, what does it smell like?

Click to collapse



I dont know what you're talking about lol but is it perfume? if so then i dont know that specific one so i dont know how it smells like

What do you do mostly in your daily life that you would like to never change no matter what?


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 18, 2018)

orelta said:


> I dont know what you're talking about lol but is it perfume? if so then i dont know that specific one so i dont know how it smells like
> 
> What do you do mostly in your daily life that you would like to never change no matter what?

Click to collapse



Listening to music and doing sports.

Same?


----------



## husam666 (Jun 18, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes.
> 
> What are the characteristics of Sauvage by Dior, what does it smell like?

Click to collapse



It's sweet and not overwhelming, I have allergies so I can't use most of the perfumes out there. Everybody seems to like it. However it's expensive and never on sale (at least in my country).


ulxerker said:


> Listening to music and doing sports.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Listening to music and wasting my time. 

Have you read 1984? What are your thoughts?


----------



## orelta (Jun 18, 2018)

husam666 said:


> It's sweet and not overwhelming, I have allergies so I can't use most of the perfumes out there. Everybody seems to like it. However it's expensive and never on sale (at least in my country).
> 
> Listening to music and wasting my time.
> 
> Have you read 1984? What are your thoughts?

Click to collapse



Sorry But i dont know what is that can you tell me? lol

How do you see your life in the future how you see yourself in it?


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 20, 2018)

orelta said:


> Sorry But i dont know what is that can you tell me? lol
> 
> How do you see your life in the future how you see yourself in it?

Click to collapse



As a normal guy doing it's job and usual stuff.

Who's birthday of your family is next and when, do you celebrate it?


----------



## orelta (Jun 20, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> As a normal guy doing it's job and usual stuff.
> 
> Who's birthday of your family is next and when, do you celebrate it?

Click to collapse



Brother and sister they are twins in 24/8 of this year and no idea if we will celebrate but we will see althought we should 

What about your family?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 20, 2018)

orelta said:


> Brother and sister they are twins in 24/8 of this year and no idea if we will celebrate but we will see althought we should
> 
> What about your family?

Click to collapse



My step nephew in July, but I doubt I will celebrate with him.  He will probably be with messed up family and we don't get alone 'cause mommy Dearest don't like me.  My step nephew lives with his grandparents, that should tell you sumthin' . 

How do you usually celebrate your birthday? 

Sent from fone


----------



## orelta (Jun 20, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> My step nephew in July, but I doubt I will celebrate with him.  He will probably be with messed up family and we don't get alone 'cause mommy Dearest don't like me.  My step nephew lives with his grandparents, that should tell you sumthin' .
> 
> How do you usually celebrate your birthday?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Well my familly take me out for dinner in a resturant usually tbh happened twice and happened with others as well but i dont except them to always do it.

Do you celebrate in a special way? resturant or anything like that or something small at home?


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 20, 2018)

orelta said:


> Well my familly take me out for dinner in a resturant usually tbh happened twice and happened with others as well but i dont except them to always do it.
> 
> Do you celebrate in a special way? resturant or anything like that or something small at home?

Click to collapse



Usually small at home at first and partying in a club after that.

When have you been to a club last time and did you dance a lot?


----------



## MisterRee (Jun 22, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Usually small at home at first and partying in a club after that.
> 
> When have you been to a club last time and did you dance a lot?

Click to collapse



Approximately 3 years, didn't dance but drank quite a bit :laugh:

What does the fox say?


----------



## orelta (Jun 22, 2018)

MisterRee said:


> Approximately 3 years, didn't dance but drank quite a bit :laugh:
> 
> What does the fox say?

Click to collapse



Lol like they song what does the fox say nobody knows lmao but i liked the song itself

If you would had a birthday how would you imagine it could be like?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 23, 2018)

orelta said:


> Lol like they song what does the fox say nobody knows lmao but i liked the song itself
> 
> If you would had a birthday how would you imagine it could be like?

Click to collapse



Go out to eat and order a filet mignon with baked tator, then eat cake ,  then smoke sum reefer, drink sum spirits and then who knows.... 

What would you want for your birthday? 

Sent from fone


----------



## orelta (Jun 24, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Go out to eat and order a filet mignon with baked tator, then eat cake ,  then smoke sum reefer, drink sum spirits and then who knows....
> 
> What would you want for your birthday?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



I would like to eat an hamburger on each birthday i ate it in a resturant and liked it very much tbh on each family member birthday we went to a certain resturant and eat there but as long as feeling and we're happy i guess doesnt matter how we celebrate or where 

What you would love to do most on your birthday?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 25, 2018)

orelta said:


> I would like to eat an hamburger on each birthday i ate it in a resturant and liked it very much tbh on each family member birthday we went to a certain resturant and eat there but as long as feeling and we're happy i guess doesnt matter how we celebrate or where
> 
> What you would love to do most on your birthday?

Click to collapse



What I said above.  

What animal(s)  do you like most? 




Sent from fone


----------



## orelta (Jun 25, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> What I said above.
> 
> What animal(s)  do you like most?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Um i dont know maybe a lion tiger a chita havent really decided on that What about you?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 25, 2018)

orelta said:


> Um i dont know maybe a lion tiger a chita havent really decided on that What about you?

Click to collapse



Wolves,  dogs, and cats big and small.  

When was the last time you went to the zoo? 

Sent from fone


----------



## orelta (Jun 25, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Wolves,  dogs, and cats big and small.
> 
> When was the last time you went to the zoo?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



I havent been into one in my life i think i only see animals in the street

Whats kind of songs do you like? what makes you relax?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 27, 2018)

orelta said:


> I havent been into one in my life i think i only see animals in the street
> 
> Whats kind of songs do you like? what makes you relax?

Click to collapse



I like all sorts of music, yes even some country, but not into pop rock.  
Vaping,  drinking tea, good tunes and making/doing paracord projects  That's what I do to relax.  

What is it you hate most? 

Sent from fone


----------



## orelta (Jun 27, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I like all sorts of music, yes even some country, but not into pop rock.
> Vaping,  drinking tea, good tunes and making/doing paracord projects  That's what I do to relax.
> 
> What is it you hate most?
> ...

Click to collapse



That ppl are lying to you going behind your backs which is like ppl arent honest basically

Same?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 29, 2018)

orelta said:


> That ppl are lying to you going behind your backs which is like ppl arent honest basically
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



^^^^What you said^^^^ plus, when the electricity goes out and it's 100°F with humidity it feels like 115°F  and no pool too cool down in  

What do you fear the most?  

Sent from fone


----------



## Ian_murphy (Jul 3, 2018)

The answer to the question "Why is the sky blue?" Is quite simple. When light from the Sun falls to the Earth, it passes through interplanetary space, which is a vacuum, enters the atmosphere and interacts with inhomogeneities of air, which includes atoms of different elements: oxygen, nitrogen, carbon. At these inhomogeneities, scattering of light occurs, first considered by Rayleigh. This process can be compared with the flight of a jet of water and its impact on any lattice. Only the nature of the interaction here is, of course, different.


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 6, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> ^^^^What you said^^^^ plus, when the electricity goes out and it's 100°F with humidity it feels like 115°F  and no pool too cool down in
> 
> What do you fear the most?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Illness. 

How often do you charge the battery of your phone, every day or less?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jul 7, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Illness.
> 
> How often do you charge the battery of your phone, every day or less?

Click to collapse



Everyday, probably more then  other people do.  Never know when the electricity will go out.  

What are you doing this weekend? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 7, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Everyday, probably more then  other people do.  Never know when the electricity will go out.
> 
> What are you doing this weekend?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Sports and BBQ with family. 

When did you BBQ the last time and what did you have?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jul 7, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Sports and BBQ with family.
> 
> When did you BBQ the last time and what did you have?

Click to collapse



Last weekend on Sunday.  Thick juicy hamburgers with homemade fries.  


What did you have for the BBQ?  





Sent from fone


----------



## orelta (Jul 7, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Last weekend on Sunday.  Thick juicy hamburgers with homemade fries.
> 
> 
> What did you have for the BBQ?
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



I had Hot dogs Kebabs meat and we ate them with pita drinks was tasty

How was your weekend? how are you feeling?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jul 7, 2018)

orelta said:


> I had Hot dogs Kebabs meat and we ate them with pita drinks was tasty
> 
> How was your weekend? how are you feeling?

Click to collapse



The weekend just started, but so far it's going well.  Feeling tired haven't been sleeping well.  

How are you doing?  How's your day going? 

Sent from fone


----------



## Cyberdr3am (Jul 8, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> The weekend just started, but so far it's going well.  Feeling tired haven't been sleeping well.
> 
> How are you doing?  How's your day going?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



I'm fine. My day is little boring but my job is ver cool so it's ok.

What are you going to do tonight ?


----------



## orelta (Jul 8, 2018)

Cyberdr3am said:


> I'm fine. My day is little boring but my job is ver cool so it's ok.
> 
> What are you going to do tonight ?

Click to collapse



Watch animes, series, eat and finish some part of my programming and release it

You?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 8, 2018)

orelta said:


> Watch animes, series, eat and finish some part of my programming and release it
> 
> You?

Click to collapse



Probably video games

Do you like team building activities?


----------



## orelta (Jul 8, 2018)

husam666 said:


> Probably video games
> 
> Do you like team building activities?

Click to collapse



Well if you mean if i like to build with a team then if it takes longer then no i like to do things fast sometimes i dont like it when it takes alot of time 
even thought if its fun building with others

What about you?


----------



## galaxys (Jul 9, 2018)

Group Dynamics is stimulating!

What's your favorite tall tree?


----------



## dragonn2 (Jul 9, 2018)

galaxys said:


> Group Dynamics is stimulating!
> 
> What's your favorite tall tree?

Click to collapse



Birch.

What is your addiction?


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 9, 2018)

dragonn2 said:


> Birch.
> 
> What is your addiction?

Click to collapse



Music ... oh, and I smoke.

Same?


----------



## orelta (Jul 9, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Music ... oh, and I smoke.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Well nope i dont smoke never have never will and i wont but i do love music very much tbh i dont know much what is my actuall addiction and if i have one 

If you could make your addictions disappear would you wanna do that?


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 10, 2018)

orelta said:


> Well nope i dont smoke never have never will and i wont but i do love music very much tbh i dont know much what is my actuall addiction and if i have one
> 
> If you could make your addictions disappear would you wanna do that?

Click to collapse



Not yet.

What is your favorite color of Jeans trousers?


----------



## Frau Son (Jul 10, 2018)

light blue 

Do you still buy physical music albums?


----------



## orelta (Jul 11, 2018)

Frau Son said:


> light blue
> 
> Do you still buy physical music albums?

Click to collapse



Nope listening from youtube and from phone not like what was back then lol we have advanced

Do you think that someone is angry or pissed at you if so why?


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 11, 2018)

orelta said:


> Nope listening from youtube and from phone not like what was back then lol we have advanced
> 
> Do you think that someone is angry or pissed at you if so why?

Click to collapse



No, I don't think so.

Are you pissed at someone right now and why?


----------



## orelta (Jul 11, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No, I don't think so.
> 
> Are you pissed at someone right now and why?

Click to collapse



Right now yes on my sister bcs when i helped my mother with a certain apartments evacuation packing things up my sister basically supposed to pay anyone that helped but
pissed me off that she acted to me her little brother like a fu**ing employe i'm your brother your god sake damn then i left pissed at her and didnt answer her calls and msgs and still dont

What about you?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jul 14, 2018)

orelta said:


> Right now yes on my sister bcs when i helped my mother with a certain apartments evacuation packing things up my sister basically supposed to pay anyone that helped but
> pissed me off that she acted to me her little brother like a fu**ing employe i'm your brother your god sake damn then i left pissed at her and didnt answer her calls and msgs and still dont
> 
> What about you?

Click to collapse



Yes, rather not say.  

What was the last item you purchased off the interwebz?


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 14, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Yes, rather not say.
> 
> What was the last item you purchased off the interwebz?

Click to collapse



That's a good question ... mmh ... oh, it was a mobile charger for the car.

On what website did you buy your last item?


----------



## orelta (Jul 14, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> That's a good question ... mmh ... oh, it was a mobile charger for the car.
> 
> On what website did you buy your last item?

Click to collapse



Ali express

And you?


----------



## bilal_liberty (Jul 14, 2018)

orelta said:


> Ali express
> 
> And you?

Click to collapse



Amazon

Do you like online shopping or going to market to buy goods?


----------



## orelta (Jul 14, 2018)

bilal_liberty said:


> Amazon
> 
> Do you like online shopping or going to market to buy goods?

Click to collapse



Actually both bcs sometimes cheeper there and sometimes there

What was the best thing that you bought that you needed the most?


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 15, 2018)

orelta said:


> Actually both bcs sometimes cheeper there and sometimes there
> 
> What was the best thing that you bought that you needed the most?

Click to collapse



My car.

And you?


----------



## orelta (Jul 15, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> My car.
> 
> And you?

Click to collapse



Well tbh i dont have such thing so if i have to choose it might be my s8+ or my laptop

What is the thing you desire the most to buy?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jul 17, 2018)

orelta said:


> Well tbh i dont have such thing so if i have to choose it might be my s8+ or my laptop
> 
> What is the thing you desire the most to buy?

Click to collapse



I don't desire to buy a new computer, but it's one thing I would like to purchase.  

What's the last song that was playing in your head when you woke up? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 17, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I don't desire to buy a new computer, but it's one thing I would like to purchase.
> 
> What's the last song that was playing in your head when you woke up?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



I don't know it's name but it says "Its going to be a fine day today, its going to be a fine night tonight ...".

What was the last song you were singing aloud?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jul 17, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I don't know it's name but it says "Its going to be a fine day today, its going to be a fine night tonight ...".
> 
> What was the last song you were singing aloud?

Click to collapse



LOL, was just singing along with this song... 
Bad Company "Feel Like Making Love" 
https://youtu.be/SEuKkcX1uKA
Do you listen to this band? 

Sent from fone


----------



## orelta (Jul 17, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> LOL, was just singing along with this song...
> Bad Company "Feel Like Making Love"
> https://youtu.be/SEuKkcX1uKA
> Do you listen to this band?
> ...

Click to collapse



Tbh no i have never heard of them actually lol just bcs you posted i heard of the song

What is the song you like the most?


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 18, 2018)

orelta said:


> Tbh no i have never heard of them actually lol just bcs you posted i heard of the song
> 
> What is the song you like the most?

Click to collapse



There are too many, I cant answer that.

Do you or did you play a musical instrument, which one?


----------



## orelta (Jul 18, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> There are too many, I cant answer that.
> 
> Do you or did you play a musical instrument, which one?

Click to collapse



I think i have i played mandoline when i was In elementary school lol i had musical class in which we need to play specific song that was the teacher Demonstrated the song and we had to follow

If you have one or played one whats your favorite musical instrument?


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 18, 2018)

orelta said:


> I think i have i played mandoline when i was In elementary school lol i had musical class in which we need to play specific song that was the teacher Demonstrated the song and we had to follow
> 
> If you have one or played one whats your favorite musical instrument?

Click to collapse



I played acoustic guitar.

Did you ever played in front of a public crowd?


----------



## orelta (Jul 18, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I played acoustic guitar.
> 
> Did you ever played in front of a public crowd?

Click to collapse



Actually nope not that i can remember and thank god for that

And you?


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 18, 2018)

orelta said:


> Actually nope not that i can remember and thank god for that
> 
> And you?

Click to collapse



Yes, when I was a kid I played guitar in front of the entire school.

Do you have any kind of a lucky charm, what exactly?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jul 18, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, when I was a kid I played guitar in front of the entire school.
> 
> Do you have any kind of a lucky charm, what exactly?

Click to collapse



No.  
Have you taken any kind of dancing/tap lessons? 

Sent from fone


----------



## orelta (Jul 18, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, when I was a kid I played guitar in front of the entire school.
> 
> Do you have any kind of a lucky charm, what exactly?

Click to collapse



Well tbh no i dont and i never used or believed in one

Do you have any, believe in it or and use it?


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 19, 2018)

orelta said:


> Well tbh no i dont and i never used or believed in one
> 
> Do you have any, believe in it or and use it?

Click to collapse



No.

Are you in love currently, how did you meet each other?


----------



## orelta (Jul 22, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> Are you in love currently, how did you meet each other?

Click to collapse



No i'm not, but i will search for a gf in the near future.

Are you married and if so do you have kids?


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 22, 2018)

orelta said:


> No i'm not, but i will search for a gf in the near future.
> 
> Are you married and if so do you have kids?

Click to collapse



Married, no kids.

Do you have siblings and how is the relationship to them?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jul 23, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Married, no kids.
> 
> Do you have siblings and how is the relationship to them?

Click to collapse



My step mom side .. one step sister and brother.  We (my brother and I) don't see them too often, so I quess I can say we all get along.
My step Dad side... A step brother and step sister, with around 11 step nephews and nieces.  We don't get along with any one of 'em, well except for one step nephew.  The rest of  'em could care less of us and vise versa.  The step dad's daughter (my step sister) would rather kick my ass.  Rather then give me a smile and ask "Hey  how's your day going for ya?'"  Gives me the evil eye each time she looks at me.  O' well her problem, until she makes it my problem, then there will be double trouble brewin'  Hopefully, it will never get to that point.  Did come close once, but no dice, thankfully.  

I'd asked this in my above post, but it was skipped.  So, I'm going to try it again.  

Has anyone took /taken /taking dance classes or tap dancing? 


Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 23, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> My step mom side .. one step sister and brother.  We (my brother and I) don't see them too often, so I quess I can say we all get along.
> My step Dad side... A step brother and step sister, with around 11 step nephews and nieces.  We don't get along with any one of 'em, well except for one step nephew.  The rest of  'em could care less of us and vise versa.  The step dad's daughter (my step sister) would rather kick my ass.  Rather then give me a smile and ask "Hey  how's your day going for ya?'"  Gives me the evil eye each time she looks at me.  O' well her problem, until she makes it my problem, then there will be double trouble brewin'  Hopefully, it will never get to that point.  Did come close once, but no dice, thankfully.
> 
> I'd asked this in my above post, but it was skipped.  So, I'm going to try it again.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope.

Did you and what kind of dance was it about?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jul 24, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Nope.
> 
> Did you and what kind of dance was it about?

Click to collapse



Yes, it was tap and just dance.  

Have you ever been in a car, truck,  motorcycle etc...accident? 

Sent from fone


----------



## Paragkn (Jul 24, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Yes, it was tap and just dance.
> 
> Have you ever been in a car, truck,  motorcycle etc...accident?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Yes. Couple of motorcycle accidents.

What is the weirdest thing you have seen in someone else’s home?


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 24, 2018)

Paragkn said:


> Yes. Couple of motorcycle accidents.
> 
> What is the weirdest thing you have seen in someone else’s home?

Click to collapse



It was a tree made of empty bottles.

Did you ever drive in a cabriolet car, how was it?


----------



## orelta (Jul 25, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> It was a tree made of empty bottles.
> 
> Did you ever drive in a cabriolet car, how was it?

Click to collapse



I have never driven a car i dont have licence unfortunately

Do you have a car if so what kind?


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 25, 2018)

orelta said:


> I have never driven a car i dont have licence unfortunately
> 
> Do you have a car if so what kind?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I have a Smart, actually a very cool and handy car.

As it is summer and very hot, what soft-drink do you drink most these days? Just water?


----------



## orelta (Jul 26, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, I have a Smart, actually a very cool and handy car.
> 
> As it is summer and very hot, what soft-drink do you drink most these days? Just water?

Click to collapse



Actually since i cant drink only water dont know why i drink water with pineapple essence like bottle of 80% water and the rest is the pineapple 

Well what do you drink? and do you drink any other drinks or just one specific?


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 27, 2018)

orelta said:


> Actually since i cant drink only water dont know why i drink water with pineapple essence like bottle of 80% water and the rest is the pineapple
> 
> Well what do you drink? and do you drink any other drinks or just one specific?

Click to collapse



A lot of water and some coffee during the day.

When did you get up today?


----------



## orelta (Jul 27, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> A lot of water and some coffee during the day.
> 
> When did you get up today?

Click to collapse



I got up in 12:40 Israel time well i got up few times but returned to sleep so for real was in 12:40

When did you get up? Did you do anything important that you got up specifically for?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jul 28, 2018)

orelta said:


> I got up in 12:40 Israel time well i got up few times but returned to sleep so for real was in 12:40
> 
> When did you get up? Did you do anything important that you got up specifically for?

Click to collapse



7am.  To use the bathroom and to get ready for the day.  

Have any plans for tomorrow? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 28, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> 7am.  To use the bathroom and to get ready for the day.
> 
> Have any plans for tomorrow?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



Yes, BBQ with family.

Do you have many plants in your flat/house, what kind the most?


----------



## orelta (Jul 28, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, BBQ with family.
> 
> Do you have many plants in your flat/house, what kind the most?

Click to collapse



I don't have any i live in floor c building floor number 3 so not a flat house unfortunately

In what kind of house do you live in? Do you want to change the location of where you live if so why?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 28, 2018)

I don't live in a house. Don't want to move.

what is the best horror movie that most people have never heard of?


----------



## orelta (Jul 29, 2018)

simonbigwave said:


> I don't live in a house. Don't want to move.
> 
> what is the best horror movie that most people have never heard of?

Click to collapse



Well to be honest i have no idea because i barelly watch horror movies my brother's wife suggested me to see veronica and told me ppl never finished it so i thought i will watch it
since i wanted to see a movie in which finally will scare me lmao

What is the best movie you have ever seen?


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 29, 2018)

orelta said:


> Well to be honest i have no idea because i barelly watch horror movies my brother's wife suggested me to see veronica and told me ppl never finished it so i thought i will watch it
> since i wanted to see a movie in which finally will scare me lmao
> 
> What is the best movie you have ever seen?

Click to collapse



Avatar.

Are you afraid of a dentist, if so what are you doing against it?


----------



## JLarks (Jul 29, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Avatar.
> 
> Are you afraid of a dentist, if so what are you doing against it?

Click to collapse



I am not afraid of the dentist, I just am cautious when around one! Gotta watch out for their drills.

If you were the last human alive on Earth, what would you do?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jul 29, 2018)

JLarks said:


> I am not afraid of the dentist, I just am cautious when around one! Gotta watch out for their drills.
> 
> If you were the last human alive on Earth, what would you do?

Click to collapse



I would die of loneliness.  

What do you do when you are alone? 

Sent from fone


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Jul 29, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I would die of loneliness.
> 
> What do you do when you are alone?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



As an introvert, I recharge myself. I get solace in solitude. Like sasuke.

Same.

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 29, 2018)

Gravemind2015 said:


> As an introvert, I recharge myself. I get solace in solitude. Like sasuke.
> 
> Same.
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



Listening to music.

Same?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jul 29, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Listening to music.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Listen to music  , dance, sing along with the song, clean home, read, pray, meditate, paracord projects, some tv, and be on the computer/phone.  

Did your weekend go well for you? 


Sent from fone


----------



## orelta (Jul 30, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Listen to music  , dance, sing along with the song, clean home, read, pray, meditate, paracord projects, some tv, and be on the computer/phone.
> 
> Did your weekend go well for you?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you mean for last week yes actually it went ok if you mean for this week then its going pretty ok so far

How is yours? did you do anything intresting this week? what are your plans for the rest of the week?


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 30, 2018)

orelta said:


> If you mean for last week yes actually it went ok if you mean for this week then its going pretty ok so far
> 
> How is yours? did you do anything intresting this week? what are your plans for the rest of the week?

Click to collapse



I'm working from Monday to Friday.

When you write or sign something, do you have one specific pen for that or the pen doesn't matter?


----------



## tal412 (Jul 30, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I'm working from Monday to Friday.
> 
> When you write or sign something, do you have one specific pen for that or the pen doesn't matter?

Click to collapse



It doesn't matter to me. 

How do you keep your earphones\headphones safe?  Do you put them in a case or you just throw them in your backback?


----------



## orelta (Jul 30, 2018)

tal412 said:


> It doesn't matter to me.
> 
> How do you keep your earphones\headphones safe?  Do you put them in a case or you just throw them in your backback?

Click to collapse



I tie them up with raber band then put it aside in a place no one will touch in my room dont have special place for it

And you? What is the thing you would like to do most if you could?


----------



## JLarks (Jul 30, 2018)

orelta said:


> I tie them up with raber band then put it aside in a place no one will touch in my room dont have special place for it
> 
> And you? What is the thing you would like to do most if you could?

Click to collapse



SciFi answer here, but I would love the ability to fly. It would make commuting so much easier, allow you to visit so many places with ease, attach some go pros and make some awesome action movies etc. 

What is your favourite app for your phone/tablet, and why?


----------



## orelta (Jul 30, 2018)

JLarks said:


> SciFi answer here, but I would love the ability to fly. It would make commuting so much easier, allow you to visit so many places with ease, attach some go pros and make some awesome action movies etc.
> 
> What is your favourite app for your phone/tablet, and why?

Click to collapse



I dont have any actually bcs i just use the apps that i have never actually thought of some app as favorite

Whats yours?


----------



## JLarks (Jul 31, 2018)

orelta said:


> I dont have any actually bcs i just use the apps that o have never actually thought of some app as favorite
> 
> Whats yours?

Click to collapse



My favourite app is probably Magisk, and with a close second being the AdAway app that rooting allows to work. Allows using all of the free apps on the market place without worrying about in-app adverts, and web browsing feels quicker too!

In 10 years time from now, how do you imagine mobile phones will have changed?


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 31, 2018)

JLarks said:


> My favourite app is probably Magisk, and with a close second being the AdAway app that rooting allows to work. Allows using all of the free apps on the market place without worrying about in-app adverts, and web browsing feels quicker too!
> 
> In 10 years time from now, how do you imagine mobile phones will have changed?

Click to collapse



They're integrated in (sun-)glasses and you just gesture through the air to operate it.

What is your imagination?


----------



## tal412 (Jul 31, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> They're integrated in (sun-)glasses and you just gesture through the air to operate it.
> 
> What is your imagination?

Click to collapse



I believe that the only interaction users will have with their phones will be by using an assistant (probably Google's). I think that typing and touching will be much less common, and as you have said yourself, a lot of gestures through the air.

What have you learned in college\university? What do you wish to learn if you have not?


----------



## husam666 (Jul 31, 2018)

tal412 said:


> I believe that the only interaction users will have with their phones will be by using an assistant (probably Google's). I think that typing and touching will be much less common, and as you have said yourself, a lot of gestures through the air.
> 
> What have you learned in college\university? What do you wish to learn if you have not?

Click to collapse



I learnt Software Engineering, I would like to learn how to manage and motivate a team.

What is something you are picky about?


----------



## tal412 (Jul 31, 2018)

husam666 said:


> I learnt Software Engineering, I would like to learn how to manage and motivate a team.
> 
> What is something you are picky about?

Click to collapse



I'm picky about my friends and the people I hang out with.

What is your favorite food? Can you cook?


----------



## Paragkn (Aug 1, 2018)

Biriyani. I can't cook.
IF YOU HAD TO GIVE UP ONE THING FOR THE REST OF YOUR LIFE, WOULD IT BE BRUSHING YOUR HAIR OR BRUSHING YOUR TEETH?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 1, 2018)

tal412 said:


> I'm picky about my friends and the people I hang out with.
> 
> What is your favorite food? Can you cook?

Click to collapse



I like Italian food such as Pasta and Pizza, but I can't really cook.

What was the "biggest" meal you ever cooked?

---------- Post added at 07:27 ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 ----------




Paragkn said:


> Biriyani. I can't cook.
> IF YOU HAD TO GIVE UP ONE THING FOR THE REST OF YOUR LIFE, WOULD IT BE BRUSHING YOUR HAIR OR BRUSHING YOUR TEETH?

Click to collapse



Brushing hair.

New question above.


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 7, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I like Italian food such as Pasta and Pizza, but I can't really cook.
> 
> What was the "biggest" meal you ever cooked?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The last biggest meal with all the family was fish caught from a pond, chicken strips not pre-made, homemade fries, and homemade cheese dip.   There's six sometimes seven in the family. 

Did you go fishing this spring /summer? 

Sent from fone


----------



## relocateme.eu (Aug 7, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> The last biggest meal with all the family was fish caught from a pond, chicken strips not pre-made, homemade fries, and homemade cheese dip.   There's six sometimes seven in the family.
> 
> Did you go fishing this spring /summer?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



I didnt go fishing. Not only this summer. I was never fishing.

Have you ever done anything you were very afarid of to do? What was that?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 8, 2018)

relocateme.eu said:


> I didnt go fishing. Not only this summer. I was never fishing.
> 
> Have you ever done anything you were very afarid of to do? What was that?

Click to collapse



I was riding a roller coaster, that was "terrible"  

When its very hot, do you prefer a fan or air condition, and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 8, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I was riding a roller coaster, that was "terrible"
> 
> When its very hot, do you prefer a fan or air condition, and why?

Click to collapse



Definitely air-conditioning over fan.  'Cause it's too  hot.  

Do you like when the lyrics are shown in music videos or prefer an actual video? Either way, Why? 

Sent from fone


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 9, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Definitely air-conditioning over fan.  'Cause it's too  hot.
> 
> Do you like when the lyrics are shown in music videos or prefer an actual video? Either way, Why?
> 
> Sent from fone

Click to collapse



I like to see the lyrics so I can sing the song, its kinda karaoke 

Do you like karaoke, what song can you sing best?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Aug 10, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I like to see the lyrics so I can sing the song, its kinda karaoke
> 
> Do you like karaoke, what song can you sing best?

Click to collapse



I think"Perfect" by Ed Sheeran. But my voice is so awful that I do it only when I'm alone. The song seems to touch me right in the heart though, I sometimes end up with tears forming in my eyes [emoji39].

Same.

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## master-ishaq (Aug 12, 2018)

Gravemind2015 said:


> I think"Perfect" by Ed Sheeran. But my voice is so awful that I do it only when I'm alone. The song seems to touch me right in the heart though, I sometimes end up with tears forming in my eyes [emoji39].
> 
> Same.
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



 Thanks


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 12, 2018)

Gravemind2015 said:


> I think"Perfect" by Ed Sheeran. But my voice is so awful that I do it only when I'm alone. The song seems to touch me right in the heart though, I sometimes end up with tears forming in my eyes [emoji39].
> 
> Same.
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



Haven't done karaoke.  

What's the one thing you would do over again if given the chance?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 12, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Haven't done karaoke.
> 
> What's the one thing you would do over again if given the chance?

Click to collapse



Meeting and dating my wife the first time.  

What is the size of your TV in inches and do you want a bigger one?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 12, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Meeting and dating my wife the first time.
> 
> What is the size of your TV in inches and do you want a bigger one?

Click to collapse



39" Nope 

Do you have a entertainment room that you watch movies in?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 12, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> 39" Nope
> 
> Do you have a entertainment room that you watch movies in?

Click to collapse



Nope, Just the living room. 

Do you have a special sound system?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 13, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Nope, Just the living room.
> 
> Do you have a special sound system?

Click to collapse



No. I used to have one of those power amps that had like 2 buttons only and got really hot but had great sound.
Now I just have a Bluetooth speaker so I can listen to podcasts.

Scariest moment in your life ever?


----------



## ScardracS (Aug 13, 2018)

simonbigwave said:


> No. I used to have one of those power amps that had like 2 buttons only and got really hot but had great sound.
> Now I just have a Bluetooth speaker so I can listen to podcasts.
> 
> Scariest moment in your life ever?

Click to collapse



My scariest moment is when I risk to drown on a lake when I was younger... It was so awful

What app do you use to control the power consumption of your device?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 13, 2018)

ScardracS said:


> My scariest moment is when I risk to drown on a lake when I was younger... It was so awful
> 
> What app do you use to control the power consumption of your device?

Click to collapse



EX Kernel Manager, that's it.

Same?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 17, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> EX Kernel Manager, that's it.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



None, and I don't know why I don't use one.  

Do you take a lot, somewhat, not many or no pics with your phone?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 17, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> None, and I don't know why I don't use one.
> 
> Do you take a lot, somewhat, not many or no pics with your phone?

Click to collapse



I rarely take pictures with my phone.

Do you usually edit your pics afterwards, how?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 17, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I rarely take pictures with my phone.
> 
> Do you usually edit your pics afterwards, how?

Click to collapse



Usually just put a timestamp on it then put it into a folder by month and year. If I edit, it's on the computer to crop them.  

Have you had much rain?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 17, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Usually just put a timestamp on it then put it into a folder by month and year. If I edit, it's on the computer to crop them.
> 
> Have you had much rain?

Click to collapse



No, almost no rain since April. 

For today they announced 34°C here, what temperature will you have today/tomorrow?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 17, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No, almost no rain since April.
> 
> For today they announced 34°C here, what temperature will you have today/tomorrow?

Click to collapse



Today is suppose to be around 86°F.... 30°C.  It's finally cooling down from the 100's°F... 37°C and 90's°F... 32°C. 

Are you ready for fall or would rather have it stay summer?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 17, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Today is suppose to be around 86°F.... 30°C.  It's finally cooling down from the 100's°F... 37°C and 90's°F... 32°C.
> 
> Are you ready for fall or would rather have it stay summer?

Click to collapse



I'm more the summer guy. 

What is your favorite season and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 17, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I'm more the summer guy.
> 
> What is your favorite season and why?

Click to collapse



I have three favorite seasons Fall cooler temps and changing of the leaves on the trees;  winter I like to watch it snow and making snow angels  ; and Spring for the flowers, love the rain and thunder storms as long as the storms don't turn violent.  I turn off the light so I'm able to see the lightening better through the windows, to me it's romantic.  

Why do you like summer?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 17, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I have three favorite seasons Fall cooler temps and changing of the leaves on the trees;  winter I like to watch it snow and making snow angels  ; and Spring for the flowers, love the rain and thunder storms as long as the storms don't turn violent.  I turn off the light so I'm able to see the lightening better through the windows, to me it's romantic.
> 
> Why do you like summer?

Click to collapse



Its warm, the sun is shining, you can go swimming, you can sit outside all night long and you can do a lot of BBQs.  

Do you have key-chains, what exactly?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 17, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Its warm, the sun is shining, you can go swimming, you can sit outside all night long and you can do a lot of BBQs.
> 
> Do you have key-chains, what exactly?

Click to collapse



I have one my friend gave me on my birthday, it says: Be kind, be you, be true.
Everybody who reads it just laughs at it, but it's a gift and I love it.

Guitar solo or synth solo?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 18, 2018)

husam666 said:


> I have one my friend gave me on my birthday, it says: Be kind, be you, be true.
> Everybody who reads it just laughs at it, but it's a gift and I love it.
> 
> Guitar solo or synth solo?

Click to collapse



Synth solo.

Drums or congas?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 20, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Synth solo.
> 
> Drums or congas?

Click to collapse



Congas 

Were you in a band when you were in high school?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 21, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Congas
> 
> Were you in a band when you were in high school?

Click to collapse



Nope.

Did you ever sing in a Choir, what kind of music?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 21, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Nope.
> 
> Did you ever sing in a Choir, what kind of music?

Click to collapse



Yes, school choir, mostly music about the country

and you?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 22, 2018)

husam666 said:


> Yes, school choir, mostly music about the country
> 
> and you?

Click to collapse



Nope.

Do you still use DVDs/Blu-rays, or do you just stream?


----------



## Paragkn (Aug 22, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Nope.
> 
> Do you still use DVDs/Blu-rays, or do you just stream?

Click to collapse



Both  

What's the last thing you did for the first time?


----------



## mstewart17 (Aug 22, 2018)

Paragkn said:


> Both
> 
> What's the last thing you did for the first time?

Click to collapse



Try an Apple. 

When will robots surpass humans?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 22, 2018)

mstewart17 said:


> Try an Apple.
> 
> When will robots surpass humans?

Click to collapse



In some fundamental ways, robots and machines will never surpass the human brain, they can never have any more capability than we have the power to give them, and we will always be limited and flawed in everything that we do.

If the humans were to go extinct, which other species on the planet would replace us as the dominant and sentient species?



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrpookie (Aug 23, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> In some fundamental ways, robots and machines will never surpass the human brain, they can never have any more capability than we have the power to give them, and we will always be limited and flawed in everything that we do.
> 
> If the humans were to go extinct, which other species on the planet would replace us as the dominant and sentient species?

Click to collapse




Honey Badgers, duh!

Was it ever decided if Max was actually ghey?


----------



## husam666 (Aug 23, 2018)

Mrpookie said:


> Honey Badgers, duh!
> 
> Was it ever decided if Max was actually ghey?

Click to collapse



No

sup dan?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 24, 2018)

husam666 said:


> No
> 
> sup dan?

Click to collapse



What does that mean?


----------



## Mrpookie (Aug 25, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> What does that mean?

Click to collapse



 Someone didn't read the OP (or maybe the title of the thread, lol) kidding obviously

How can all four walls of a house face south?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 25, 2018)

Mrpookie said:


> Someone didn't read the OP (or maybe the title of the thread, lol) kidding obviously
> 
> How can all four walls of a house face south?

Click to collapse



You have to build them in a line  

Do you prefer pitched roof or a flat roof on a house, and why?


----------



## Mrpookie (Aug 25, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> You have to build them in a line
> 
> Do you prefer pitched roof or a flat roof on a house, and why?

Click to collapse



(House was built on north pole was "correct" answer)

Pitched roof due to less maintenance required normally

If Bobby and Sally both have 2 donuts and Jimmy gives Tom one, how many people live in China?


----------



## Doc Nice (Aug 26, 2018)

Mrpookie said:


> (House was built on north pole was "correct" answer)
> 
> Pitched roof due to less maintenance required normally
> 
> If Bobby and Sally both have 2 donuts and Jimmy gives Tom one, how many people live in China?

Click to collapse



None. Because donuts are decadent & counter-revolutionary.

-- Who's winning the World Series this year?


----------



## Hunkman (Aug 27, 2018)

Doc Nice said:


> None. Because donuts are decadent & counter-revolutionary.
> 
> -- Who's winning the World Series this year?

Click to collapse



Definitely, Not me. 

If you were arrested with no explanation, what would your friends and family assume you had done?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 27, 2018)

Hunkman said:


> Definitely, Not me.
> 
> If you were arrested with no explanation, what would your friends and family assume you had done?

Click to collapse



Bank robbery, maybe. 

Same?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 27, 2018)

Michael JD said:


> Caught while stealing Pizza's

Click to collapse



... and your new question is?


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 28, 2018)

Michael JD said:


> Oops forgot  .
> What’s a body part that you wouldn’t mind losing  ?

Click to collapse



Belly Button
DJI Mavic 2 Pro or DJI Mavic 2 Zoom?


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 29, 2018)

What no aerial video photographers on this forum?* There is a whole new exciting world waiting for you guys. You can now buy for 15 hundred bucks a drone with the capabilities that would have cost $40,000 10 years ago.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 30, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> What no aerial video photographers on this forum?* There is a whole new exciting world waiting for you guys. You can now buy for 15 hundred bucks a drone with the capabilities that would have cost $40,000 10 years ago.

Click to collapse



Mostly, only professionals would spend that kind of money just to take some pictures, the ability to take those kinds of photos/videos doesn't matter that much  to the average person, normal photos and videos do just fine, even better than the shots that a drone can capture, in some cases. Images captured by drone aren't as personal and don't capture certain human elements as well as personally taking the photo/video does.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 31, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Mostly, only professionals would spend that kind of money just to take some pictures, the ability to take those kinds of photos/videos doesn't matter that much  to the average person, normal photos and videos do just fine, even better than the shots that a drone can capture, in some cases. Images captured by drone aren't as personal and don't capture certain human elements as well as personally taking the photo/video does.

Click to collapse



This makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. You're comparing apples to oranges. A drone is specifically designed to take aerial pictures. A man with a regular camera cannot take ariel pictures unless he's in an aircraft. A drone is not a substitute for standard photography just as a man with a SCUBA tank swimming underwater is not a substitute for walking on land. Your point about the average person probably not being interested in ariel photography is probably correct. However, with the rise in sales of drone aircraft more and more people are becoming interested in this hobby. There is quite a selection of this kind of equipment on Best Buy's website.


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 31, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> This makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. You're comparing apples to oranges. A drone is specifically designed to take aerial pictures. A man with a regular camera cannot take ariel pictures unless he's in an aircraft. A drone is not a substitute for standard photography just as a man with a SCUBA tank swimming underwater is not a substitute for walking on land. Your point about the average person probably not being interested in ariel photography is probably correct. However, with the rise in sales of drone aircraft more and more people are becoming interested in this hobby. There is quite a selection of this kind of equipment on Best Buy's website.

Click to collapse



The interest of the average user was the entire point, which is why there aren't many people using drones, which is the answer to your query about why aren't there more people doing it and why none are here, even with the current pricing. So what are we/you going on about?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrpookie (Aug 31, 2018)

Both of you are absolutely correct, lol.
Other than the one post not making sense (makes perfect sense to me) all your points are absolutely correct.

Why does this seem hostile?


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 31, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> So what are going on about?

Click to collapse



Contrary to what you have suggested, there are many non-professionals that are getting into the hobby.   

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/drones...SDvVI06rWC4oK_wVPpRoCswwQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 31, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Contrary to what you have suggested, there are many non-professionals that are getting into the hobby.
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/drones...SDvVI06rWC4oK_wVPpRoCswwQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Click to collapse



I didn't say no one at all was interested. It isn't an explosion of interest yet. That won't happen until the equipment costs about the same as a nice phone or a decent laptop.

How many years will it be before it gets to that point?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 1, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> I didn't say no one at all was interested. It isn't an explosion of interest yet. That won't happen until the equipment costs about the same as a nice phone or a decent laptop.
> 
> How many years will it be before it gets to that point?

Click to collapse



If you examine the link I've posted you'll see that it's already here.


----------



## Mrpookie (Sep 1, 2018)

? no question there, read the OP.

Replying to last correctly formatted post



Droidriven said:


> I didn't say no one at all was interested. It isn't an explosion of interest yet. That won't happen until the equipment costs about the same as a nice phone or a decent laptop.
> 
> How many years will it be before it gets to that point?

Click to collapse



Dunno but this topic has been beat for sure.

What percentage of the population (that has capable phones) do you think cares to customise their phones with at least custom icons/themes?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 1, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Belly Button
> DJI Mavic 2 Pro or DJI Mavic 2 Zoom?

Click to collapse



Last correctly formatted post.


----------



## Mrpookie (Sep 1, 2018)

You mean besides the one already quoted above yours, the one I posted before that, and the one above yours that includes the quote of the last correctly formatted post before that one.

Are you confused? (general question for anyone, NOT specifically directed at TravisBean)


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 1, 2018)

Hey, direct away, I care not............


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 1, 2018)

Mrpookie said:


> You mean besides the one already quoted above yours, the one I posted before that, and the one above yours that includes the quote of the last correctly formatted post before that one.
> 
> Are you confused? (general question for anyone, NOT specifically directed at TravisBean)

Click to collapse



Lol, easy fella, one of my posts above also doesn't contain a question, so they aren't the only guilty party.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 1, 2018)

Lets just start over ...

Do you still get paper bills, or electronic ones by E-Mail only?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 1, 2018)

Paper for the win.
Nikon or Canon?


----------



## Mrpookie (Sep 1, 2018)

At least you followed suit after I tried getting thread back on track... Well that time anyway.
Guess that is a lost cause.

Oh well?

Edit- just saw this



TravisBean said:


> Paper for the win.
> Nikon or Canon?

Click to collapse



Nikon I think, seem to have more reasonably priced lower end models IME

Do you think that as phones become even more capable of photography that digital camera will become less popular? (Or have they already?)


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 2, 2018)

They have already.
Will Trump get re-elected?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 2, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> They have already.
> Will Trump get re-elected?

Click to collapse



No!

Plasma or LED TV, and why?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 3, 2018)

LED.
I don't think any 4k plasma sets were ever produced. When Pioneer & Panasonic stopped making plasma TVs you knew that it was over.
Film or digital video?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 3, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> LED.
> I don't think any 4k plasma sets were ever produced. When Pioneer & Panasonic stopped making plasma TVs you knew that it was over.
> Film or digital video?

Click to collapse



Digital video.

SD card or USB stick, and why?


----------



## Paragkn (Sep 3, 2018)

Zantiszar said:


> Well its not common knowledge that  typos were invented by pirates and when youll be saying argh you really say hey you matey
> 
> Is this thread real and are we real and why am I communicating with you in the abandoned mine?
> 
> Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)

Click to collapse



USB Stick. Since we can use it in many devices without any adapter.

What’s the most expensive thing you’ve broken?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 3, 2018)

Paragkn said:


> USB Stick. Since we can use it in many devices without any adapter.
> 
> What’s the most expensive thing you’ve broken?

Click to collapse



The engine in a 2011 Chevy Impala.

Gibson or Fender?


----------



## husam666 (Sep 3, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> The engine in a 2011 Chevy Impala.
> 
> Gibson or Fender?

Click to collapse



I'm a bassist so Fender for sure.

Favourite guitar?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 3, 2018)

husam666 said:


> I'm a bassist so Fender for sure.
> 
> Favourite guitar?

Click to collapse



Air guitar ^^ 

Bluetooth or wired headphones, and why?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 3, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Digital video.
> 
> SD card or USB stick, and why?

Click to collapse



USB drive with sdcard slot, best of both worlds.

For a laptop, touchpad or wireless mouse?



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 4, 2018)

Aakash_Aaku said:


> Wireless mouse.
> 
> What is something you believe that most people don't?

Click to collapse



Respecting the environment and other people. 

Same?


----------



## meesagandu (Sep 4, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Respecting the environment and other people.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Believe in humanity rather than Religion, Race or Color.

What is your most random memory off the top of your head?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Sep 4, 2018)

meesagandu said:


> Believe in humanity rather than Religion, Race or Color.
> 
> What is your most random memory off the top of your head?

Click to collapse



My memories of my brother.  

Do you remember anything from the age of six or younger?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 4, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> My memories of my brother.
> 
> Do you remember anything from the age of 6 or younger?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I was riding a tricycle and I was in the age of around 3.

What is your first memory ever?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 4, 2018)

meesagandu said:


> Believe in humanity rather than Religion, Race or Color.
> 
> What is your most random memory off the top of your head?

Click to collapse



That is probably the most interesting question that I've heard in a long time. Unfortunately, I can't answer it, because it's of a very very personal nature. But thank you for asking.
But I'll answer about my second most random memory. When I was about 4 or 5 years old I was sitting in the front seat of the car with my dad and the car wouldn't start. My dad got out of the car and opened the hood and flames shot out everywhere. I got out of the vehicle safely, and the car didn't explode. I remember the fire department putting out the flames with a giant CO2 hose.

Where have all the flowers gone?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 4, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> That is probably the most interesting question that I've heard in a long time. Unfortunately, I can't answer it, because it's of a very very personal nature. But thank you for asking.
> But I'll answer about my second most random memory. When I was about 4 or 5 years old I was sitting in the front seat of the car with my dad and the car wouldn't start. My dad got out of the car and opened the hood and flames shot out everywhere. I got out of the vehicle safely, and the car didn't explode. I remember the fire department putting out the flames with a giant CO2 hose.
> 
> Where have all the flowers gone?

Click to collapse



Young girls picked them every one.  

Who the f**k is Alice?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 4, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Young girls picked them every one.
> 
> Who the f**k is Alice?

Click to collapse



Alice was the poster child for what not to become as far as drugs were concerned as mentioned in an old Jefferson Airplane song.
"just ask Alice when she's ten feet tall"

Why am I posting more in this thread now, than "three-word idiocy ?"


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 5, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Alice was the poster child for what not to become as far as drugs were concerned as mentioned in an old Jefferson Airplane song.
> "just ask Alice when she's ten feet tall"
> 
> Why am I posting more in this thread now, than "three-word idiocy ?"

Click to collapse



Because you are bored.

Do you wear any shoes at home, why or why not?


----------



## Paragkn (Sep 5, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Because you are bored.
> 
> Do you wear any shoes at home, why or why not?

Click to collapse



Already plenty of dirt in my home, doesn't want to bring more from outside.

What are your 3 favorite movies?


----------



## DickDokster (Sep 5, 2018)

Paragkn said:


> Already plenty of dirt in my home, doesn't want to bring more from outside.
> 
> What are your 3 favorite movies?

Click to collapse



12 Angry Men
The Green Mile
Saving Private Ryan

Where are some unusual places you’ve been?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 5, 2018)

DickDokster said:


> 12 Angry Men
> The Green Mile
> Saving Private Ryan
> 
> Where are some unusual places you’ve been?

Click to collapse



The Canyon Lands in the US and anywhere under water while diving/snorkeling. 

What was the highest place above sea level you ever visited?


----------



## Mrpookie (Sep 5, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> The Canyon Lands in the US and anywhere under water while diving/snorkeling.
> 
> What was the highest place above sea level you ever visited?

Click to collapse



Pikes peak in CO, USA (other than aircraft of course???)

Do you have a dog, or another animal, that sleeps in the bed with you?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 5, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Because you are bored.
> 
> Do you wear any shoes at home, why or why not?

Click to collapse



Flip-flops, much more comfortable.
Ocean or swimming pool, and why?

Sorry,Thought browser took me to the last post, but it didn't.


.........


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 6, 2018)

Mrpookie said:


> Pikes peak in CO, USA (other than aircraft of course)
> 
> Do you have a dog, or another animal, that sleeps in the bed with you?

Click to collapse



My wife is an animal !!

How many dead people are there in the Arlington National Cemetary?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 6, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> My wife is an animal !!
> 
> How many dead people are there in the Arlington National Cemetary?

Click to collapse



How the hell could I know that ...

What is your guess about that?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 6, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> How the hell could I know that ...
> 
> What is your guess about that?

Click to collapse



All of them !!  

Asus or Lenovo laptop and why?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 7, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> All of them !!
> 
> Asus or Lenovo laptop and why?

Click to collapse



Asus because i like it's quality and design.

What about a universal remote control that can handle several devices, did that ever work for you?


----------



## Mrpookie (Sep 7, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Asus because i like it's quality and design.
> 
> What about a universal remote control that can handle several devices, did that ever work for you?

Click to collapse



Hell no, I always lost it. Wasn't ever worth the time spent programming it

What's the most fearful moment you can remember?


----------



## finalvagas (Sep 7, 2018)

Mrpookie said:


> Hell no, I always lost it. Wasn't ever worth the time spent programming it
> 
> What's the most fearful moment you can remember?

Click to collapse



well, on a flight that encountered a horrible turbulence.

So, what's your favorite cigarette brand?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Sep 7, 2018)

finalvagas said:


> well, on a flight that encountered a horrible turbulence.
> 
> So, what's your favorite cigarette brand?

Click to collapse



It was Marlboro Reds then 100's.  I quit the cigs and vape now.  My favorite Ejuices are Strawnana, Sweet tart, and BluRaz.  

Do you smoke on a pipe or cigars?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 8, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> It was Marlboro Reds then 100's.  I quit the cigs and vape now.  My favorite Ejuices are Strawnana, Sweet tart, and BluRaz.
> 
> Do you smoke on a pipe or cigars?

Click to collapse



Neither, quit about 15 years ago.
What's your favorite beer?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Sep 8, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Neither, quit about 15 years ago.
> What's your favorite beer?

Click to collapse



Stella Artois

What is your favorite alcohol beverage?


----------



## andienchancer (Sep 8, 2018)

Corona beer

Do you speak Spanish?

---------- Post added at 04:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------

Corona beer

Do you speak Spanish?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Sep 8, 2018)

andienchancer said:


> Corona beer
> 
> Do you speak Spanish?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. 

What languages do you know how to speak?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 9, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No.
> 
> What languages do you know how to speak?

Click to collapse



English and a little German.

Will there ever be peace in The Middle East ??


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 9, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> English and a little German.
> 
> Will there ever be peace in The Middle East ??

Click to collapse



Yes, when humans no longer exist.

Do you think humans are even capable of "true" peace?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 9, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Yes, when humans no longer exist.
> 
> Do you think humans are even capable of "true" peace?
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, too greedy and selfish. 

Is life possible on another planet and where would he be?


----------



## Mrpookie (Sep 9, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No, too greedy and selfish.
> 
> Is life possible on another planet and where would he be?

Click to collapse



Has to be possible, on an infinite amount of planets, based on science, and he will be there, he is everywhere

Where will you be?


----------



## JS_Savior (Sep 10, 2018)

Mrpookie said:


> Has to be possible, on an infinite amount of planets, based on science, and he will be there, he is everywhere
> 
> Where will you be?

Click to collapse



Pluto. Very far away from the cunning Earth.

Do you think that children born today will have better or worse lives than their parents?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Sep 10, 2018)

JS_Savior said:


> Pluto. Very far away from the cunning Earth.
> 
> Do you think that children born today will have better or worse lives than their parents?

Click to collapse



Depending on the individual child, if he or she wants to succeed in life.  It's not up to the parents if their children will have a better or worse life. 

Do you belive in vodoo, witchcraft,..... spells?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 10, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Depending on the individual child, if he or she wants to succeed in life.  It's not up to the parents if their children will have a better or worse life.
> 
> Do you belive in vodoo, witchcraft,..... spells?

Click to collapse



No.

Regular chair or armchair, and why?


----------



## Mrpookie (Sep 10, 2018)

Punter666 said:


> Armchair. I can sit in crazy ways.
> 
> Chrome or Firefox? Why?

Click to collapse



Icedragon, because I can.

Milwaukee or Dewalt? (Or any other major tool company)


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 10, 2018)

Mrpookie said:


> Has to be possible, on an infinite amount of planets, based on science, and he will be there, he is everywhere
> 
> Where will you be?

Click to collapse



Life has been shown to exist at volcanic vents at extreme depths of the ocean. Temperatures are incredibly high and poisonous gases are emitted from these underwater vents yet life has been shown to flourish in these areas. So, therefore, yes life has got to exist in outer space.



Unfortunately by the time these discoveries are made we will all be long gone.



Will we ever be able to travel faster than the speed of light??


(Yes I realize that I have answered and asked a question out of order in this thread, sorry about that. My browser has not been taking me to the last post for some reason.)


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 11, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Life has been shown to exist at volcanic vents at extreme depths of the ocean. Temperatures are incredibly high and poisonous gases are emitted from these underwater vents yet life has been shown to flourish in these areas. So, therefore, yes life has got to exist in outer space.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No.

What is the fastest speed you ever drove in a car?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 11, 2018)

Michael JD said:


> 115 km/h..
> 
> What awful movie do you love?

Click to collapse



Pee-wee's Big Adventure  :laugh:

What awful song do you love?


----------



## Bos3Mq (Sep 12, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Pee-wee's Big Adventure  :laugh:
> 
> What awful song do you love?

Click to collapse



Shake your body down - Odessy

What year did he die?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 12, 2018)

Bos3Mq said:


> Shake your body down - Odessy
> 
> What year did he die?

Click to collapse



I don't know.

Are you still wearing short clothes or is it too cold meanwhile?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 12, 2018)

Punter666 said:


> Neither, I'm naked :silly:
> 
> What movie universe would be the worst to live out your life in?

Click to collapse



The future world in "The Terminator."

Will Plankton ever succeed in stealing the secret formula of the Krabby Patty?  :silly:


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 13, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> The future world in "The Terminator."
> 
> Will Plankton ever succeed in stealing the secret formula of the Krabby Patty?  :silly:

Click to collapse



I don't know.

White bread or dark bread, and why?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 13, 2018)

Whichever happens to be fresher bread that day,* Which also answers the question as to why.
Angel hair pasta or linguine?


----------



## Bos3Mq (Sep 13, 2018)

Tortellini all the way.

Dark theme or light?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 13, 2018)

Bos3Mq said:


> Tortellini all the way.
> 
> Dark theme or light?

Click to collapse



That was not one of the choices but I'll let it slide.

Grey theme.  

Black Ferrari or red Ferrari?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 13, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> That was not one of the choices but I'll let it slide.
> 
> Grey theme.
> 
> Black Ferrari or red Ferrari?

Click to collapse



Red Ferrari! 

Do you like to watch movies in it's original language (with subtitles) or in your mother's tongue only, and why?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Sep 13, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Red Ferrari!
> 
> Do you like to watch movies in it's original language (with subtitles) or in your mother's tongue only, and why?

Click to collapse



I prefer original language with subtitles, as I feel it preserves the originality of the content. I rarely watch movies, so I prefer my animes in Japanese with English subtitles [emoji16]

Same.

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 13, 2018)

Gravemind2015 said:


> I prefer original language with subtitles, as I feel it preserves the originality of the content. I rarely watch movies, so I prefer my animes in Japanese with English subtitles [emoji16]
> 
> Same.
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



I'd rather hear it in the original language with subtitles. Except for the old karate movies which adds character to the picture when the lips are out of sync with the words.

OLED or IPS LCD ?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 14, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> I'd rather hear it in the original language with subtitles. Except for the old karate movies which adds character to the picture when the lips are out of sync with the words.
> 
> OLED or IPS LCD ?

Click to collapse



OLED.

Dry your laundry in the dryer or in the sun, and why?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 14, 2018)

Daniel_Penga said:


> Dryer, because I have it.
> 
> What are two things you would do if you woke up to find yourself completely invisible?

Click to collapse



Go to government buildings and the ladies sauna  

Same?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Sep 14, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Go to government buildings and the ladies sauna
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



I'd go to ladies onsen 

Same.

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## DickDokster (Sep 15, 2018)

I would walk around in areas of high crime and stop criminals.

When Atheist go to court, do they have to swear on the bible?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 15, 2018)

DickDokster said:


> I would walk around in areas of high crime and stop criminals.
> 
> When Atheist go to court, do they have to swear on the bible?

Click to collapse



No, wouldn't make sense. But if they are forced to do so they can lie anyway as they don't believe in the bible. 

Do you have bathroom scales, how often do you use it?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 15, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No, wouldn't make sense. But if they are forced to do so they can lie anyway as they don't believe in the bible.
> 
> Do you have bathroom scales, how often do you use it?

Click to collapse



No, I don't, but even if I had one I'd be scared to read it !!

If Superman as a baby landed in Russia instead of the United States, in what way would the fictional superhero be different than he is today?
(Aside from Russian being his native language and an insatiable desire to consume humongous quantities of vodka)


----------



## Mrpookie (Sep 15, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> No, I don't, but even if I had one I'd be scared to read it !!
> 
> If Superman as a baby landed in Russia instead of the United States, in what way would the fictional superhero be different than he is today?
> (Aside from Russian being his native language and an insatiable desire to consume humongous quantities of vodka)

Click to collapse




He would drive an ugly car

Red pill or Blue pill?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Sep 15, 2018)

Mrpookie said:


> He would drive an ugly car
> 
> Red pill or Blue pill?

Click to collapse



Red pill.

Same

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## louforgiveno (Sep 16, 2018)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Red pill.
> 
> Same
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



According to the "in mother russia" memes, the people would save superman...he'd be "Mr. Glass" fragile AF.


Text or Call?

Sent from my God Mode 8


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 16, 2018)

louforgiveno said:


> According to the "in mother russia" memes, the people would save superman...he'd be "Mr. Glass" fragile AF.
> 
> 
> Text or Call?
> ...

Click to collapse



Text.

What is your preferred medicine in case of headache?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 16, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Text.
> 
> What is your preferred medicine in case of headache?

Click to collapse



Tylenol.

What is your preferred medication in case of an allergic reaction?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 16, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Tylenol.
> 
> What is your preferred medication in case of an allergic reaction?

Click to collapse



Never had one, but cortisone should help.

What do you do in case of sunburn?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 17, 2018)

Just plain and simple 100% aloe vera gel.

Where is my hamburger??


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 17, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Just plain and simple 100% aloe vera gel.
> 
> Where is my hamburger??

Click to collapse



Eaten.

Do you like bacon on your burgers?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 17, 2018)

Punter666 said:


> Never.
> 
> What product or service is way more expensive than it needs to be?

Click to collapse



Gas.

Same?


----------



## Bos3Mq (Sep 17, 2018)

Would have said apple devices.

Knock, knock, who's there?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 17, 2018)

Bos3Mq said:


> Would have said apple devices.
> 
> Knock, knock, who's there?

Click to collapse



The Taxman.

Don't you like bacon, and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Sep 17, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> The Taxman.
> 
> Don't you like bacon, and why?

Click to collapse



Nope. Never liked the taste of it.  

Have you ever been cliff diving?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 17, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Nope. Never liked the taste of it.
> 
> Have you ever been cliff diving?

Click to collapse



Nope.

How long can you hold your breath under water?


----------



## Bos3Mq (Sep 17, 2018)

Not long enough according to my ex.

When will we be using holograms instead of everything else?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 17, 2018)

T





Bos3Mq said:


> Not long enough according to my ex.
> 
> When will we be using holograms instead of everything else?

Click to collapse



We are already there. We are living in a digitized/alternative reality composed by "Big Brother."

Michelob Light or Foster's lager?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 18, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> T
> We are already there. We are living in a digitized/alternative reality composed by "Big Brother."
> 
> Michelob Light or Foster's lager?

Click to collapse



Foster's Lager.

Scotch or Bourbon, and why?


----------



## Bos3Mq (Sep 18, 2018)

Bourbon for life. Oak & smoke.


Tacos or nachos?


----------



## Mrpookie (Sep 18, 2018)

Bos3Mq said:


> Bourbon for life. Oak & smoke.
> 
> 
> Tacos or nachos?

Click to collapse



Taco nachos

Favorite car?


----------



## DickDokster (Sep 18, 2018)

Mrpookie said:


> Taco nachos
> 
> Favorite car?

Click to collapse



McLaren P1 LM

What are some of the dumbest lyrics you’ve heard in a song?


----------



## Mrpookie (Sep 18, 2018)

DickDokster said:


> McLaren P1 LM
> 
> What are some of the dumbest lyrics you’ve heard in a song?

Click to collapse



Easy, pick almost any Nikki minaj song (bees in the trap, starships are meant to fly, my mind is like a spaceship, ect)

What's your favorite quote?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Sep 18, 2018)

Punter666 said:


> It's better to be a lion for a day than a sheep all your life.
> 
> Would you rather lose your sex organs forever or gain 200 pounds?

Click to collapse



Gain 200 pnds.... then lose the 200 pnds.  

Have you been stung by a wasp... bee or anything like it this summer?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 18, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Gain 200 pnds.... then lose the 200 pnds.
> 
> Have you been stung by a wasp... bee or anything like it this summer?

Click to collapse



Not this summer.

Have you ever bungee-jumped?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 18, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Not this summer.
> 
> Have you ever bungee-jumped?

Click to collapse



Nope.

Did you ever para glide?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 19, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Nope.
> 
> Did you ever para glide?

Click to collapse



No, but it sounds cool.
Have you ever flown a light Cessna aircraft?
(I have, they practically fly themselves. My friend was a member of the Eglin Air Force Aero Club, and I used to chip in with him for flight time. He had the license. I was just along for the ride and he let me handle the controls bit)


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 19, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> No, but it sounds cool.
> Have you ever flown a light Cessna aircraft?
> (I have, they practically fly themselves. My friend was a member of the Eglin Air Force Aero Club, and I used to chip in with him for flight time. He had the license. I was just along for the ride and he let me handle the controls bit)

Click to collapse



Yes, I was allowed to fly 1 hour and it was a birthday gift by a friend.

Did you ever try a flight simulator?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Sep 19, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, I was allowed to fly 1 hour and it was a birthday gift by a friend.
> 
> Did you ever try a flight simulator?

Click to collapse



Apart from the google earth flight simulator, no.

Which one would you prefer- SATA SSD drive or a PCI-e SSD Drive?

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 19, 2018)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Apart from the google earth flight simulator, no.
> 
> Which one would you prefer- SATA SSD drive or a PCI-e SSD Drive?
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



PCI-e.

Do you prefer clean white paper to print on or recycled paper because of environmental reasons?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 19, 2018)

Punter666 said:


> Recycled.
> 
> If you could time travel, where would you go?

Click to collapse



I would travel to Massachusetts to Tuesday, August 22nd, 2017. This is the day before the Massachusetts state Lottery awarded 758.7 million dollars to one very lucky woman. Now knowing the winning numbers, I'd play them and share the prize with her.
(Either that or I would travel back in time and find some way of thwarting Adolf Hitler's rise to power)


Would you rather have the ability to read people's minds or the ability to turn lead into gold?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 19, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> I would travel to Massachusetts to Tuesday, August 22nd, 2017. This is the day before the Massachusetts state Lottery awarded 758.7 million dollars to one very lucky woman. Now knowing the winning numbers, I'd play them and share the prize with her.
> (Either that or I would travel back in time and find some way of thwarting Adolf Hitler's rise to power)
> 
> 
> Would you rather have the ability to read people's minds or the ability to turn lead into gold?

Click to collapse



Turn lead into gold.

Are you wearing jewelry, what exactly?


----------



## Bos3Mq (Sep 19, 2018)

An ear stud. That is all.

Favorite type of weather?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 19, 2018)

Bos3Mq said:


> An ear stud. That is all.
> 
> Favorite type of weather?

Click to collapse



Sunshine and hot.

Same?


----------



## Mrpookie (Sep 19, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Sunshine and hot.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Brisk and cool (50s-60s)

Do you prefer custom or stock ROM?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Sep 19, 2018)

Mrpookie said:


> Brisk and cool (50s-60s)
> 
> Do you prefer custom or stock ROM?

Click to collapse



Custom ROM.  

What was the last dream you had...what was it about?


----------



## Bos3Mq (Sep 19, 2018)

Custom all the way.

What will you go as for Halloween?

---------- Post added at 04:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------




Bos3Mq said:


> Custom all the way.
> 
> What will you go as for Halloween?

Click to collapse



**** got beat...


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 19, 2018)

Mrpookie said:


> Brisk and cool (50s-60s)
> 
> Do you prefer custom or stock ROM?

Click to collapse



stock

New Note 9 or S9+ ?

(Sorry, once again my browser did not take me to the last post)


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 19, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> stock
> 
> New Note 9 or S9+ ?
> 
> (Sorry, once again my browser did not take me to the last post)

Click to collapse



Neither nor. 

Do you like to eat food made of pumpkins?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 20, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Neither nor.
> 
> Do you like to eat food made of pumpkins?

Click to collapse



I love pumpkin pie.
Have you ever had a deep-fried Twinkie?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 20, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> I love pumpkin pie.
> Have you ever had a deep-fried Twinkie?
> 
> View attachment 4600488

Click to collapse



Nope.

How does it taste, still like Twinkie?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 20, 2018)

Punter666 said:


> Gross.
> 
> If you were on a death row, what would your last meal be?

Click to collapse



Spaghetti Bolognese. 

What would be your last drink?


----------



## karthickvelu (Sep 20, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Spaghetti Bolognese.
> 
> What would be your last drink?

Click to collapse



Dalmore 62

What is the first thing came into your mind today?


----------



## JamesDon (Sep 20, 2018)

karthickvelu said:


> Dalmore 62
> 
> What is the first thing came into your mind today?

Click to collapse



Where I left my phone. (Hangover)

In 30 years what will people be nostalgic for?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 20, 2018)

JamesDon said:


> Where I left my phone. (Hangover)
> 
> In 30 years what will people be nostalgic for?

Click to collapse



Smartphones. 

Same?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 20, 2018)

JamesDon said:


> Where I left my phone. (Hangover)
> 
> In 30 years what will people be nostalgic for?

Click to collapse



Gas powered cars.

JBL or Bose speakers (home Hi-Fidelity) ?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 21, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Gas powered cars.
> 
> JBL or Bose speakers (home Hi-Fidelity) ?

Click to collapse



Well, that's a hard one ... I go for Bose.

Do you have a 5.1 sound system at home and does it really make a difference?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 21, 2018)

Daniel_Penga said:


> Yes, I have. It makes huge difference. it makes it feel more real because you can feel the sound vibrating through your body.
> 
> If You Could Make A Rule For A Day And Everyone Had To Follow It, What Would It Be?

Click to collapse



Everybody shall have to wear their underwear on the outside of their clothing, so as the government can check to make sure that you are changing them daily.







Cool Ranch Doritos or Nacho Cheese Doritos ?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 22, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Everybody shall have to wear their underwear on the outside of their clothing, so as the government can check to make sure that you are changing them daily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nacho Cheese Doritos.

What do you like onto your pizza?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 23, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Nacho Cheese Doritos.
> 
> What do you like onto your pizza?

Click to collapse



I like a little pizza with my cheese.  
Double extra cheese, pepperoni, sausage, and mushrooms.
(and stuffed crust too, if they can manage it)

What is your favorite TV series?


----------



## DickDokster (Sep 24, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> I like a little pizza with my cheese.
> Double extra cheese, pepperoni, sausage, and mushrooms.
> (and stuffed crust too, if they can manage it)
> 
> What is your favorite TV series?

Click to collapse



Breaking Bad, Dexter and Sherlock Holmes.

Same?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 24, 2018)

DickDokster said:


> Breaking Bad, Dexter and Sherlock Holmes.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



The Walking Dead.

What was the last movie you saw in a cinema/theater?


----------



## JamesDon (Sep 24, 2018)

Daniel_Penga said:


> A Quiet Place.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Jurassic World: The Fallen Kingdom.

Motorcycle or Car? Why?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 24, 2018)

JamesDon said:


> Jurassic World: The Fallen Kingdom.
> 
> Motorcycle or Car? Why?

Click to collapse



Car. Safer, more comfortable, and practical.  (A motorcycle is nice to have if you already have a car)
What came first, the chicken or the egg??


----------



## tecnozzo (Sep 24, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Car. Safer, more comfortable, and practical.  (A motorcycle is nice to have if you already have a car)
> What came first, the chicken or the egg??

Click to collapse



Oh sh*t ahahha, i think alien chicken [emoji215].

Better WINDOWS or IOS? 




Inviato dal mio Redmi 5 Plus utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 25, 2018)

tecnozzo said:


> Oh sh*t ahahha, i think alien chicken [emoji215].
> 
> Better WINDOWS or IOS?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Windows.

What will be your next phone?


----------



## JamesDon (Sep 25, 2018)

Daniel_Penga said:


> Google Pixel 3
> 
> What would be the absolute worst name you could give your child?

Click to collapse



Justin Bieber.

Where do you prefer to watch movies. Theater or Home? Why?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 25, 2018)

JamesDon said:


> Justin Bieber.
> 
> Where do you prefer to watch movies. Theater or Home? Why?

Click to collapse



Theater for the big screen immersion experience. I do have a Samsung 65 inch 3D TV which is a good second best.

Audiophile grade headphones or a good 5.1 surround system?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 25, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Theater for the big screen immersion experience. I do have a Samsung 65 inch 3D TV which is a good second best.
> 
> Audiophile grade headphones or a good 5.1 surround system?

Click to collapse



5.1 system.

What would be a nice name that you would give your kid?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 26, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> 5.1 system.
> 
> What would be a nice name that you would give your kid?

Click to collapse



Lucifer  

Which was scarier, The Exorcist or The Nun?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 26, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Lucifer
> 
> Which was scarier, The Exorcist or The Nun?

Click to collapse



The Exorcist.

Are you going to watch the new Halloween movie (Michael Myers) and did you see all the ones before?


----------



## Loki_Lau (Sep 26, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> The Exorcist.
> 
> Are you going to watch the new Halloween movie (Michael Myers) and did you see all the ones before?

Click to collapse



No and never seen.

What's a question you'd like to answer, but no one asks?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 26, 2018)

Loki_Lau said:


> No and never seen.
> 
> What's a question you'd like to answer, but no one asks?

Click to collapse



How many dead people are in that cemetery? (To which I would reply "All of them")

If you were flying a modern jet fighter in a combat scenario, would you rather be flying one that had the edge in a bit more speed or one which was stealthier?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 27, 2018)

Punter666 said:


> Definitely the speed one.
> 
> What’s the most ridiculous fact you know?

Click to collapse



That Trump became president. 

Same?


----------



## Loki_Lau (Sep 27, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> That Trump became president.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



No president of the United States was an only child for his parents.

Where is the farthest place you’ve ever traveled in a car?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 27, 2018)

Loki_Lau said:


> No president of the United States was an only child for his parents.
> 
> Where is the farthest place you’ve ever traveled in a car?

Click to collapse



Birmingham Alabama.

What is the fastest you've ever driven in a car for more than 5 minutes continuously?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 28, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Birmingham Alabama.
> 
> What is the fastest you've ever driven in a car for more than 5 minutes continuously?

Click to collapse



200 km/h.

What is the speed limit where you live?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 28, 2018)

Daniel_Penga said:


> Moderator in Forums
> 
> Best Job for Work-Life Balance?

Click to collapse



Dentist. What's worse?* Going to the dentist or the Proctologist?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 29, 2018)

Sattveek said:


> Proctologist
> 
> Best brand - Nike or Adidas?

Click to collapse



Adidas.
Who is the world's greatest guitar player? (I thought it was me, but it turns out that I was wrong!)


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 30, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Adidas.
> Who is the world's greatest guitar player? (I thought it was me, but it turns out that I was wrong!)

Click to collapse



James Hetfield.

Who is the world's worst famous singer?


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 1, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> James Hetfield.
> 
> Who is the world's worst famous singer?

Click to collapse



Elvis Presley (past tense).

Who makes the best big screen TV ?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 1, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Elvis Presley (past tense).
> 
> Who makes the best big screen TV ?

Click to collapse



Sony, as Android-TV makes the difference for me.

Same?


----------



## DickDokster (Oct 1, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Sony, as Android-TV makes the difference for me.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Samsung, I think so.

Toughest question to answer?


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 1, 2018)

DickDokster said:


> Samsung, I think so.
> 
> Toughest question to answer?

Click to collapse



Is there any kind of existence after death?

_Is _there any kind of existence after death?


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 3, 2018)

Daniel_Penga said:


> I'm an Atheist, so no!
> 
> What should they teach in high school but don’t?

Click to collapse



How to really make money.

How do you make money?


----------



## Loki_Lau (Oct 5, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> How to really make money.
> 
> How do you make money?

Click to collapse



Preaching 

Will religion ever become obsolete?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Oct 5, 2018)

Loki_Lau said:


> Preaching [emoji14]
> 
> Will religion ever become obsolete?

Click to collapse



For me, it already has.

Same

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## JamesDon (Oct 5, 2018)

Gravemind2015 said:


> For me, it already has.
> 
> Same
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



It will never 

What two questions would you ask to get the most information about who a person truly is?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Oct 5, 2018)

JamesDon said:


> It will never
> 
> What two questions would you ask to get the most information about who a person truly is?

Click to collapse



1. If you had five wishes, what would they be?
2. What do you hate in your life?

Same.

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 7, 2018)

Gravemind2015 said:


> 1. If you had five wishes, what would they be?
> 2. What do you hate in your life?
> 
> Same.
> ...

Click to collapse



How old are you?
How much do you weigh?

Lobster or King Crab?


----------



## JS_Savior (Oct 8, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> How old are you?
> How much do you weigh?
> 
> Lobster or King Crab?

Click to collapse



Lobster.

Which celebrity doesn't deserve to be an actor?


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 8, 2018)

JS_Savior said:


> Lobster.
> 
> Which celebrity doesn't deserve to be an actor?

Click to collapse



Now that's a double-edged sword. Some would say being an actor is both a curse and a blessing. So to answer the question I'd basically say you get what you deserve.

Who is your fav actor/ actress?


----------



## Genzo Wakabayashi (Oct 9, 2018)

los angeles or new york ??


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 10, 2018)

Genzo Wakabayashi said:


> los angeles or new york ??

Click to collapse



Ignore the OP and make it up as you go along or play the thread as it's meant to be played?



Skellyyy said:


> So basically, I've seen this on multiple forums before and hadn't seen it done on XDA yet, so I thought I would start it.
> 
> It's simple, you *answer the question to the previous post*,* then ask your own question.* The question can be about anything you want. I'll get it off to a start...
> 
> Why is the sky blue?

Click to collapse


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 10, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Now that's a double-edged sword. Some would say being an actor is both a curse and a blessing. So to answer the question I'd basically say you get what you deserve.
> 
> Who is your fav actor/ actress?

Click to collapse



Don't have favorite.  

Which do you prefer contact lenses or eye glasses?


----------



## Genzo Wakabayashi (Oct 10, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Ignore the OP and make it up as you go along or play the thread as it's meant to be played?

Click to collapse



I sorry for my mistake

Angeles city or New york city ??


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 11, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Don't have favorite.
> 
> Which do you prefer contact lenses or eye glasses?

Click to collapse



Eye glasses.

Heads up virtual display or analog gauges?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 11, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Eye glasses.
> 
> Heads up virtual display or analog gauges?

Click to collapse



Heads up virtual display.  

Do you use a dash cam in your vehicle?


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 12, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Heads up virtual display.
> 
> Do you use a dash cam in your vehicle?

Click to collapse



yes, I do.

Do you use a radar detector?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 12, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> yes, I do.
> 
> Do you use a radar detector?

Click to collapse



Nope.  I don't speed, so no need for one.  I was pulled over once 'cause the copper called in the tag wrong, it came back as a stolen vehicle.  He had his gun drawn while walking up to the vehicle.  Scared the holy livin' **** outta of me.  So, I try to obey the law of the roads.  Ya never know what the hell will happen when ya get pulled over. 

Have you been pulled over while using a radar detector?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 13, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Nope.  I don't speed, so no need for one.  I was pulled over once 'cause the copper called in the tag wrong, it came back as a stolen vehicle.  He had his gun drawn while walking up to the vehicle.  Scared the holy livin' **** outta of me.  So, I try to obey the law of the roads.  Ya never know what the hell will happen when ya get pulled over.
> 
> Have you been pulled over while using a radar detector?

Click to collapse



No, never used one.

With what kind of pen do you prefer to write, and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 13, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No, never used one.
> 
> With what kind of pen do you prefer to write, and why?

Click to collapse



I'm not particularly, as long as the pen has ink, but I do prefer the ink to be black.  

Do you play put putt golf?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 14, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I'm not particularly, as long as the pen has ink, but I do prefer the ink to be black.
> 
> Do you play put putt golf?

Click to collapse



No, I don't play any golf at all.

Do you and are you good in doing it?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 15, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No, I don't play any golf at all.
> 
> Do you and are you good in doing it?

Click to collapse



Yup, I do play putt putt.  I do fairly well when nephew let's me play without bugging me and he doesn't try to cheat, LOL.  

Is it starting to cool down in your part of the world?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 15, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Yup, I do play putt putt.  I do fairly well when nephew let's me play without bugging me and he doesn't try to cheat, LOL.
> 
> Is it starting to cool down in your part of the world?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, yes. But the weather is still pretty nice and sunny, though. 

What is the last movie you saw in TV/Streaming/Cinema?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 15, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Unfortunately, yes. But the weather is still pretty nice and sunny, though.
> 
> What is the last movie you saw in TV/Streaming/Cinema?

Click to collapse



Tonight was the first snowfall, just about an inch of snow  

I was bored, so decided to watch Iron Man 3.  

When do you  usually get your first snowfall?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 15, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Tonight was the first snowfall, just about an inch of snow
> 
> I was bored, so decided to watch Iron Man 3.
> 
> When do you  usually get your first snowfall?

Click to collapse



In December, sometimes in January. 

Do you do winter sports, what exactly?


----------



## dladz (Oct 15, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> In December, sometimes in January.
> 
> Do you do winter sports, what exactly?

Click to collapse



Been skiing twice, love it.

Coffee or tea


----------



## ErebusRaze (Oct 16, 2018)

Tea. I only drink coffee to wake up in the morning. I'll drink tea for any occasion at any time. It's soothing.

London or Paris vacation?


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 16, 2018)

ErebusRaze said:


> Tea. I only drink coffee to wake up in the morning. I'll drink tea for any occasion at any time. It's soothing.
> 
> London or Paris vacation?

Click to collapse



Paris.

Did Lee Harvey Oswald kill JFK on his own or was it a conspiracy involving others?*


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 17, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Paris.
> 
> Did Lee Harvey Oswald kill JFK on his own or was it a conspiracy involving others?*

Click to collapse



Conspiracy.

What is/was your favorite US-President so far, and why?


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 17, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Conspiracy.
> 
> What is/was your favorite US-President so far, and why?

Click to collapse



JFK. He had a charisma and a way about him that seemed to inspire, motivate and unite people to achieve their absolute best. “And so, my fellow Americans: ask not what your country can do for you—ask what you can do for your country.”

Who was the worst US president to date and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 17, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> JFK. He had a charisma and a way about him that seemed to inspire, motivate and unite people to achieve their absolute best. “And so, my fellow Americans: ask not what your country can do for you—ask what you can do for your country.”
> 
> Who was the worst US president to date and why?

Click to collapse



Obama.  ACA, regulations, dividing the country....I could go on, but I'm not.  

How is your day going today?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 17, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Obama.  ACA, regulations, dividing the country....I could go on, but I'm not.
> 
> How is your day going today?

Click to collapse



Quite stressful with a lot of work.

What are you doing today evening, any plans?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 17, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Quite stressful with a lot of work.
> 
> What are you doing today evening, any plans?

Click to collapse



Sorry  hopefully after work will be better for you  

Staying home.  Yesterday was stressful for me, but tonight won't be  

What do you have plans for after work?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 18, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Sorry  hopefully after work well be better for you
> 
> Staying home.  Yesterday was stressful for me, but tonight won't be
> 
> What do you have plans for after work?

Click to collapse



Thank you.

Today just eating and chilling, tomorrow I'll go to the gym after work.

Do you prefer men with a beard, if so what style/kind of beard?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 18, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Today just eating and chilling, tomorrow I'll go to the gym after work.
> 
> Do you prefer men with a beard, if so what style/kind of beard?

Click to collapse



Awe, you're welcome.  

I don't mind beards as long as the beards are kept trimmed up to /around the jaw line.  Some men look good with a goatee, but not long.  

Do you have a beard, if so is it long or kept trimmed?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 18, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Awe, you're welcome.
> 
> I don't mind beards as long as the beards are kept trimmed up to /around the jaw line.  Some men look good with a goatee, but not long.
> 
> Do you have a beard, if so is it long or kept trimmed?

Click to collapse



Yeah, its kinda 3 to 5 days-beard. 

Same? lol  

Are you shaving your arms (some women do this)?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 18, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, its kinda 3 to 5 days-beard.
> 
> Same? lol
> 
> Are you shaving your arms (some women do this)?

Click to collapse



I like that look too.  
lol ?

No, I sure don't.  That would be too much to keep up on.  Legs and other places are enough.  I might if my arm hair was really dark /black.  

How much do you lift on the bench press?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 18, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I like that look too.
> lol
> 
> No, I sure don't.  That would be too much to keep up on.  Legs and other places are enough.  I might if my arm hair was really dark /black.
> ...

Click to collapse



At the moment 50 kg with 3 x 15 lifting sessions.

Do you do any muscle related sports, too?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 18, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> At the moment 50 kg with 3 x 15 lifting sessions.
> 
> Do you do any muscle related sports, too?

Click to collapse



I have dumbbell set, only 10 pnds is all I have for now. Hoping to up the poundage soon (not gain weight pnds, lol) .  I try to get the best workout I can at home.  Along with a treadmill.  

Do you go to the gym by yourself or  with a buddy?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 18, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I have dumbbell set, only 10 pnds is all I have for now. Hoping to up the poundage soon (not gain weight pnds, lol) .  I try to get the best workout I can at home.  Along with a treadmill.
> 
> Do you go to the gym by yourself or  with a buddy?

Click to collapse



Nice!

With a buddy. 

What kind of sweets do you like most, if at all?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 18, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Nice!
> 
> With a buddy.
> 
> What kind of sweets do you like most, if at all?

Click to collapse



Thank you  

Oh, boy!  Sweets!  The question should be what sweets I don't like, lol.  My favorite two are No Bake cookies chocolate and peanut butter yummy, and peanut butter cookies.  Then there is 3 musketeers, snickers, almost any kind of cake except for coconut or coconut pie if there is such a thing.  Cupcakes of course, doughnuts, any kind of fudge.  I'm just a sweet fanatic, lol.  But, the one I eat everyday is the 3 musketeers the small ones not the big candy bars.  I don't bake or eat all the goodies 'cause then I would be obese and diabetic ? .  I am hypoglycemia so that justifies the 3 musketeers  
Sorry, for such a long post.  

What is your favorite food?


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 19, 2018)

Lobster.
Are you dudes gay ??


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 19, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Lobster.
> Are you dudes gay ??

Click to collapse



No.

Are you?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 19, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Lobster.
> Are you dudes gay ??

Click to collapse



No. I'm a female  

Go with the question above my post.


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 19, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> Are you?

Click to collapse



I am .................................................................. not  

Who killed Jimmy Hoffa?


----------



## GuestK0087 (Oct 20, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> I am .................................................................. not
> 
> Who killed Jimmy Hoffa?

Click to collapse



Me.

Ever been banned from Facebook?


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 20, 2018)

Weapon X said:


> Me.
> 
> Ever been banned from Facebook?

Click to collapse



No, but my account was closed with no explanation.
Ever been arrested?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 20, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> No, but my account was closed with no explanation.
> Ever been arrested?

Click to collapse



Only temporarily when I was a teen. 

What is your favorite style and color of jeans trousers?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 20, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Only temporarily when I was a teen.
> 
> What is your favorite style and color of jeans trousers?

Click to collapse



Button Fly 501 Levi prewashed blue and black jeans.  

Do you like/wear cowboy boots?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 21, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Button Fly 501 Levi prewashed blue and black jeans.
> 
> Do you like/wear cowboy boots?

Click to collapse



Good choice! 

Yes, I kinda like them but I never worn them, though. 

Do you like/wear rubber boots?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 21, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Good choice!
> 
> Yes, I kinda like them but I never worn them, though.
> 
> Do you like/wear rubber boots?

Click to collapse



Thanks!  The only problem is... They don't make them any smaller then a 28" waist  bummer! 

Don't like 'em...don't wear 'em.  But, I'd wear them if there is a need to wear them.  

(side question for @ulxerker.  Have you talk with @wanderer1479 or know what happened as to why she disappeared?) 

Do you water ski?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 21, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Thanks!  The only problem is... They don't make them any smaller then a 28" waist  bummer!
> 
> Don't like 'em...don't wear 'em.  But, I'd wear them if there is a need to wear them.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



(No, I'm wondering where she is, too, and wanted to ask you the same. So, I have no idea  . Maybe we should send her a private message?)

No, I don't. But I love to ride a Jet-ski. 

Do you do any water sports?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 21, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> (No, I'm wondering where she is, too, and wanted to ask you the same. So, I have no idea  . Maybe we should send her a private message?)
> 
> No, I don't. But I love to ride a Jet-ski.
> 
> Do you do any water sports?

Click to collapse



(I've been worried about her.  I'm hoping she is doing alright.  I'll send a PM later today when I log in 'cause she's not on Tapatalk.  If you have already, let me know.  If/when she kicks one back to you, please let me know she's ok.  I'll do the same.) 

Not anymore.  Don't own a boat or jet ski and no one to go with or borrow either one from.  

Do you own a jet ski or two?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 22, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> (I've been worried about her.  I'm hoping she is doing alright.  I'll send a PM later today when I log in 'cause she's not on Tapatalk.  If you have already, let me know.  If/when she kicks one back to you, please let me know she's ok.  I'll do the same.)
> 
> Not anymore.  Don't own a boat or jet ski and no one to go with or borrow either one from.
> 
> Do you own a jet ski or two?

Click to collapse



(Yeah, her disappearance is kinda strange.)

Unfortunately, I don't.

Would you like to be younger or older or should everything stay as it is, and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 22, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> (Yeah, her disappearance is kinda strange.)
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't.
> 
> Would you like to be younger or older or should everything stay as it is, and why?

Click to collapse



(I PM'd wanderer1479, so we shall see) 

I would go back to the age of 21  before a certain month/day and change one very big life changing event !  

Same?  How's 'bout you?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 22, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> (I PM'd wanderer1479, so we shall see)
> 
> I would go back to the age of 21  before a certain month/day and change one very big life changing event !
> 
> Same?  How's 'bout you?

Click to collapse



Hmm ... I think I'd go back to the age of 24.

What very big life changing event would you change, if you have the chance to?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 24, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Hmm ... I think I'd go back to the age of 24.
> 
> What very big life changing event would you change, if you have the chance to?

Click to collapse



Dang!  I'm not getting notifications from tapatalk.  

I would change meeting a certain a person. 

Why would you go back to the age of 24?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 24, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Dang!  I'm not getting notifications from tapatalk.
> 
> I would change meeting a certain a person.
> 
> Why would you go back to the age of 24?

Click to collapse



In that age I met my wife, it was quite a beautiful time. 

What person do you mean and what happened?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 24, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> In that age I met my wife, it was quite a beautiful time.
> 
> What person do you mean and what happened?

Click to collapse



That's cool  

I should've put down an earlier age than 21.  I'd go back to the age 19.  I'd rather not say, but I'll tell you it was a guy.  

Is there drive in movies where you live?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 24, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> That's cool
> 
> I should've put down an earlier age than 21.  I'd go back to the age 19.  I'd rather not say, but I'll tell you it was a guy.
> 
> Is there drive in movies where you live?

Click to collapse



Yes, there are.

When have you been in a drive in movie the last name and what did you watch?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 24, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, there are.
> 
> When have you been in a drive in movie the last name and what did you watch?

Click to collapse



Um,  I think, between the age of 18 and 22, maybe even before 18 yrs old. I have no idea what the movie was called.  I wish there was still one around here.  It's better than sitting in a movie theater.  

Do you go to the drive in movie?  If so, what was the last movie you watched?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 24, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Um,  I think, between the age of 18 and 22, maybe even before 18 yrs old. I have no idea what the movie was called.  I wish there was still one around here.  It's better than sitting in a movie theater.
> 
> Do you go to the drive in movie?  If so, what was the last movie you watched?

Click to collapse



No, not yet.

Are you reading a book at the moment, by whom and what is it about?


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 24, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No, not yet.
> 
> Are you reading a book at the moment, by whom and what is it about?

Click to collapse



No.
When are you two getting married?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 25, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> No.
> When are you two getting married?

Click to collapse



Its gonna be a surprise  

Are you wearing slippers at home, what kind?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 26, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Its gonna be a surprise  [emoji14]
> 
> Are you wearing slippers at home, what kind?

Click to collapse



Lol.  

Yup, slip on slippers, light blue with white snowflakes.  

What was your favorite subject(s)/class in high school and /or college?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 26, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Lol.
> 
> Yup, slip on slippers, light blue with white snowflakes.
> 
> What was your favorite subject(s)/class in high school and /or college?

Click to collapse



Maths, geography and biology.

What were yours?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 26, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Maths, geography and biology.
> 
> What were yours?

Click to collapse



Math and shop / architecture 

Did you ever skip school/classes?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 26, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Math and shop / architecture
> 
> Did you ever skip school/classes?

Click to collapse



No.

What subject(s) in school did you hate, and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 26, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> What subject(s) in school did you hate, and why?

Click to collapse



Speech... had to stand up in front of the class and give speeches.  PE... some girl wanted to get into a fight with me.  

What were yours and why?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 26, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Speech... had to stand up in front of the class and give speeches.  PE... some girl wanted to get into a fight with me.
> 
> What were yours and why?

Click to collapse



Sports and arts as I'm not very talented in arts and I was quite fat when I was a kid.

What is your favorite accessories in your flat/house, and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 27, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Sports and arts as I'm not very talented in arts and I was quite fat when I was a kid.
> 
> What is your favorite accessories in your flat/house, and why?

Click to collapse



My couch pillows... 'cause I like  pillows.  Pictures, but I use various puzzles I've done, so I am able to switch them for each season of year and inexpensive  

What's your favorite anything in your home and why?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 27, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> My couch pillows... 'cause I like  pillows.  Pictures, but I use various puzzles I've done, so I am able to switch them for each season of year and inexpensive
> 
> What's your favorite anything in your home and why?

Click to collapse



My couch because its really large and cozy and its formed like an "U". 

Do you have a cellar and/or an attic, what do you store there?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 27, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> My couch because its really large and cozy and its formed like an "U".
> 
> Do you have a cellar and/or an attic, what do you store there?

Click to collapse



No, neither one.  

Do you look yourself up on Google, Duck Duck or any search engine?


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 27, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No, neither one.
> 
> Do you look yourself up on Google, Duck Duck or any search engine?

Click to collapse



No.
Do you hear wedding bells ??


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 28, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> No.
> Do you hear wedding bells ??

Click to collapse



No.

Any specific plans for this Sunday? Family or something?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 30, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> Any specific plans for this Sunday? Family or something?

Click to collapse



Celebrated my nephews b-day.  

What did you do for the weekend?


----------



## husam666 (Oct 30, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Celebrated my nephews b-day.
> 
> What did you do for the weekend?

Click to collapse



Went to parties, definitely out of my comfort zone. It was fun.

What was the last thing you did that was out of your comfort zone?


----------



## TravisBean (Oct 30, 2018)

husam666 said:


> Went to parties, definitely out of my comfort zone. It was fun.
> 
> What was the last thing you did that was out of your comfort zone?

Click to collapse



Spent a little bit too much time on the porcelain throne.  

Charmin or White Cloud?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 1, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Spent a little bit too much time on the porcelain throne.
> 
> Charmin or White Cloud?

Click to collapse



Neither, use a different brand name.  

Would you want election day to be a federal holiday?


----------



## Mrpookie (Nov 1, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Neither, use a different brand name.
> 
> Would you want election day to be a federal holiday?

Click to collapse



Absolutely not. Dunno when it is and don't care.

Do you ask for permission? Or forgiveness?


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 1, 2018)

Mrpookie said:


> Absolutely not. Dunno when it is and don't care.
> 
> Do you ask for permission? Or forgiveness?

Click to collapse



Neither, I _take_ what's coming to me.





> The world is my oyster............

Click to collapse



Do you seek redemption or Revenge?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 2, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Neither, I _take_ what's coming to me.
> 
> Do you seek redemption or Revenge?

Click to collapse



Revenge.

What do you prefer, a verbal or a physically fight, and why?


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 2, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Revenge.
> 
> What do you prefer, a verbal or a physically fight, and why?

Click to collapse



That's a very difficult question for me to answer. I was brought up in an environment where it was considered wrong to fight no matter the circumstances. Might does not make right. Now I'm living more in an environment under the "jungle rules."  I'd really like to have a go at trying to settle an argument with a fight even though it goes against the way I've been brought up.  I understand the jungle rules and sometimes it makes sense to me and other times it doesn't. I'm really torn.

The same? Boxing or Martial arts?


----------



## Mrpookie (Nov 2, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> That's a very difficult question for me to answer. I was brought up in an environment where it was considered wrong to fight no matter the circumstances. Might does not make right. Now I'm living more in an environment under the "jungle rules." I'd really like to have a go at trying to settle an argument with a fight even though it goes against the way I've been brought up. I understand the jungle rules and sometimes it makes sense to me and other times it doesn't. I'm really torn.
> 
> The same? Boxing or Martial arts?

Click to collapse




Hmm, two questions?

First. I definitely prefer a physical fight as I am highly underestimated in that department (I look small and not so strong but can hold my own against several big or trained fighters without a problem) unfortunately in today's age physical altercations can bring charges where in the past that wasn't an issue as much so today I default to verbal. Martial arts is much more useful than boxing so I prefer that for second question.

Carburetor or EFI? And why?


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 3, 2018)

Mrpookie said:


> Hmm, two questions?
> 
> First. I definitely prefer a physical fight as I am highly underestimated in that department (I look small and not so strong but can hold my own against several big or trained fighters without a problem) unfortunately in today's age physical altercations can bring charges where in the past that wasn't an issue as much so today I default to verbal. Martial arts is much more useful than boxing so I prefer that for second question.
> 
> Carburetor or EFI? And why?

Click to collapse



EFI. Better economy and more precise/programmable fuel management.

Front wheel drive or rear wheel drive? And why?


----------



## Mrpookie (Nov 4, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> EFI. Better economy and more precise/programmable fuel management.
> 
> Front wheel drive or rear wheel drive? And why?

Click to collapse



Front wheel for  speed, traction, and cornering capabilities. Rear wheel drive for fun (drifting).

Designer brand or look-alikes?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 4, 2018)

Mrpookie said:


> Front wheel for  speed, traction, and cornering capabilities. Rear wheel drive for fun (drifting).
> 
> Designer brand or look-alikes?

Click to collapse



Look-alikes do the job and even often come from the same factory. 

What is your favorite brand in clothes?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 14, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Look-alikes do the job and even often come from the same factory.
> 
> What is your favorite brand in clothes?

Click to collapse



Don't have a favorite.  

Did your day go well yesterday?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 14, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Don't have a favorite.
> 
> Did your day go well yesterday?

Click to collapse



Yep. Hope yours, too.

When did you have a cold last time and how bad was it?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 14, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yep. Hope yours, too.
> 
> When did you have a cold last time and how bad was it?

Click to collapse



Thank you. It  went well  

Last winter.  Wasn't too bad.  Made up some herbal tea of Elderberry with some other kind of herb and it was gone in few days.  

Did you get the flu or cold last year?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 15, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Thank you. It  went well
> 
> Last winter.  Wasn't too bad.  Made up some herbal tea of Elderberry with some other kind of herb and it was gone in few days.
> 
> Did you get the flu or cold last year?

Click to collapse



Yeah, one year ago, it was just a cold and not too bad.

How often are you sick in a year approx., just one time?


----------



## paulsims (Nov 15, 2018)

*Answered the question and here is my question??*



ulxerker said:


> Yeah, one year ago, it was just a cold and not too bad.
> 
> How often are you sick in a year approx., just one time?

Click to collapse



4 or 5 times in a year
and here is my question

Explain about sea smoke and what regions does it occur more often??


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 15, 2018)

paulsims said:


> 4 or 5 times in a year
> and here is my question
> 
> Explain about sea smoke and what regions does it occur more often??

Click to collapse



Sea smoke, frost smoke, or steam fog, is fog which is formed when very cold air moves over warmer water. Arctic sea smoke is sea smoke forming over small patches of open water in sea ice. It forms when a light wind of very cold air mixes with a shallow layer of saturated warm air immediately above the warmer water. The warmer air is cooled beyond the dew point and can no longer hold as much water vapor, so the excess condenses out. The effect is similar to the "steam" produced over a hot bath or a hot drink, or even an exercising person.

Take a long Jog or a nice relaxing swim?


----------



## paulsims (Nov 16, 2018)

*Swimming*



TravisBean said:


> Sea smoke, frost smoke, or steam fog, is fog which is formed when very cold air moves over warmer water. Arctic sea smoke is sea smoke forming over small patches of open water in sea ice. It forms when a light wind of very cold air mixes with a shallow layer of saturated warm air immediately above the warmer water. The warmer air is cooled beyond the dew point and can no longer hold as much water vapor, so the excess condenses out. The effect is similar to the "steam" produced over a hot bath or a hot drink, or even an exercising person.
> 
> Take a long Jog or a nice relaxing swim?

Click to collapse



I would go swimming rather than jogging 
Health benefits of swimming
Swimming is a great workout because you need to move your whole body against the resistance of the water.

Swimming is a good all-round activity because it keeps your heart rate up but takes some of the impact stress off your body builds endurance, muscle strength and cardiovascular fitness helps maintain a healthy weight, healthy heart and lungs tones muscles and builds strength
provides an all-over body workout, as nearly all of your muscles are used during swimming

Other benefits of swimming

Swimming has many other benefits including being a relaxing and peaceful form of exercise alleviating stress improving coordination, balance and posture improving flexibility providing good low-impact therapy for some injuries and conditions providing a pleasant way to cool down on a hot day.

And here is my question??

Why Is Carbon Fiber So Expensive?


----------



## Josh458 (Nov 16, 2018)

paulsims said:


> I would go swimming rather than jogging
> Health benefits of swimming
> Swimming is a great workout because you need to move your whole body against the resistance of the water.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Basically, because it's insanely hard to produce. First you start with oil or natural gas, which isn't the cheapest thing in itself from which you'll have to synthesize PAN (polyacrylonitrile), the base ingredient for carbon fiber.
You then have to go through a very complicated (and not surprisingly very toxic) process in which argon and other inert gases (not very cheap) are used. 
In addition, in this process, the stuff is heated three times to temperatures around 600, 2000 and 3100 Kelvin respectively (which isn't easy and uses a lot of (expensive) fuel), and that's all before you even get to make nice shapes of it... In each stage some profit needs to be made and you're probably also paying a bit because it's just 'in fashion'.

What's your favorite greenhouse gas?


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 16, 2018)

Josh458 said:


> Basically, because it's insanely hard to produce. First you start with oil or natural gas, which isn't the cheapest thing in itself from which you'll have to synthesize PAN (polyacrylonitrile), the base ingredient for carbon fiber.
> You then have to go through a very complicated (and not surprisingly very toxic) process in which argon and other inert gases (not very cheap) are used.
> In addition, in this process, the stuff is heated three times to temperatures around 600, 2000 and 3100 Kelvin respectively (which isn't easy and uses a lot of (expensive) fuel), and that's all before you even get to make nice shapes of it... In each stage some profit needs to be made and you're probably also paying a bit because it's just 'in fashion'.
> 
> What's your favorite greenhouse gas?

Click to collapse



Helium, so I can talk like Pee-Wee Herman. :laugh:


What is your fav flavor of cotton candy?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 16, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Helium, so I can talk like Pee-Wee Herman. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> What is your fav flavor of cotton candy?

Click to collapse



Never ate cotton candy.  

Do you like clowns?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 16, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Never ate cotton candy.
> 
> Do you like clowns?

Click to collapse



So so, I think they are a bit scary, too.

Speaking of clowns, did you see the movie "IT" and did you like it?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 16, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> So so, I think they are a bit scary, too.
> 
> Speaking of clowns, did you see the movie "IT" and did you like it?

Click to collapse



Lol,  clowns are scary.....Didn't watch It.  

Have you been to a circus?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 16, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Lol,  clowns are scary.....Didn't watch it.
> 
> Have you been to a circus?

Click to collapse



No, I don't like the way they treat the animals. 

Did you and what was your favorite act?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 16, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No, I don't like the way they treat the animals.
> 
> Did you and what was your favorite act?

Click to collapse



Went once when I was a child.  
The only part I liked was the flying trapeze, that was kind of cool.  

Do you like Blue Man Group?


----------



## paulsims (Nov 17, 2018)

*Blue Man Group*



2WhiteWolves said:


> Went once when I was a child.
> The only part I liked was the flying trapeze, that was kind of cool.
> 
> Do you like Blue Man Group?

Click to collapse



This so-called band, three bald guys painted blue they play rock-and-roll.


They are to rock kinda what Liberace was for classical music. 
Some say they suck so hard I'd rather sit on an anthill than watch the Blue Man Group.

Why smartphones are getting expensive?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 17, 2018)

paulsims said:


> This so-called band, three bald guys painted blue they play rock-and-roll.
> 
> 
> They are to rock kinda what Liberace was for classical music.
> ...

Click to collapse



Because the quality of their parts is improving. 

Do you prefer drinks out of a glass bottle or a plastic bottle, and why?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 17, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Because the quality of their parts is improving.
> 
> Do you prefer drinks out of a glass bottle or a plastic bottle, and why?

Click to collapse



Glass, it feels nicer, and better on the environment.


What's the most ridiculous way to describe your hobby?


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 17, 2018)

husam666 said:


> Glass, it feels nicer, and better on the environment.
> 
> 
> What's the most ridiculous way to describe your hobby?

Click to collapse



A bunch of grown men chasing around after a ball on the grass. Jeez...............

To be or not to be?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 18, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> A bunch of grown men chasing around after a ball on the grass. Jeez...............
> 
> To be or not to be?

Click to collapse



It depends.

What are you having/did you have for breakfast today?


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 18, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> It depends.
> 
> What are you having/did you have for breakfast today?

Click to collapse



Spinach for now.
In a couple of hours, to be followed by steak, shrimp, clams, rice, broccoli, and fruit.

Sampled instruments or the real thing?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 18, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Spinach for now.
> In a couple of hours, to be followed by steak, shrimp, clams, rice, broccoli, and fruit.
> 
> Sampled instruments or the real thing?

Click to collapse



Does it matter if you can't tell the difference?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 19, 2018)

husam666 said:


> Does it matter if you can't tell the difference?

Click to collapse



No. 

What time was the longest you ever slept on a weekend/holiday?


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 19, 2018)

15 hours.
Relations with an anatomically correct android or a human?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 20, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> 15 hours.
> Relations with an anatomically correct android or a human?

Click to collapse



Human.

Curtains or blinds, and why?


----------



## Funzih (Nov 20, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Human.
> 
> Curtains or blinds, and why?

Click to collapse



Curtains, coz word is more popular DD And because they are much more beautiful looking, and more convenient, as for me, pushed aside and everything) 

Is it difficult to make such a game iospace.games/anomalio?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 21, 2018)

Funzih said:


> Curtains, coz word is more popular DD And because they are much more beautiful looking, and more convenient, as for me, pushed aside and everything)
> 
> Is it difficult to make such a game iospace.games/anomalio?

Click to collapse



Dunno.

What would you say?


----------



## paulsims (Nov 22, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Dunno.
> 
> What would you say?

Click to collapse



Even I dunno.........hmm OK.
Here is my question/
How stock market works and on what criteria company share prices or fixed?


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 22, 2018)

paulsims said:


> Even I dunno.........hmm OK.
> Here is my question/
> How stock market works and on what criteria company share prices or fixed?

Click to collapse



Even I dunno.........hmm OK.
Here is my question/

Would you rather be the first man (or woman) on Mars or the President of any country in the world of your choice?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 23, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Even I dunno.........hmm OK.
> Here is my question/
> 
> Would you rather be the first man (or woman) on Mars or the President of any country in the world of your choice?

Click to collapse



President anywhere in earth.

Did you ever have a flight ticket for business class or even better and where were you going?


----------



## paulsims (Nov 23, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> President anywhere in earth.
> 
> Did you ever have a flight ticket for business class or even better and where were you going?

Click to collapse



No, I haven't travelled in a business Class.


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 24, 2018)

paulsims said:


> No, I haven't travelled in a business Class.

Click to collapse



... and your new question is?


----------



## paulsims (Nov 24, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> ... and your new question is?

Click to collapse



Is magisk safe?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 24, 2018)

paulsims said:


> Is magisk safe?

Click to collapse



nothing is safe if you're not careful enough

Do you still root your phone?


----------



## mattgyver (Nov 24, 2018)

husam666 said:


> nothing is safe if you're not careful enough
> 
> Do you still root your phone?

Click to collapse



Absolutely. I buy my devices off-contract, so i expect to have full control over it. Though, this last one I bought (TMobile v30) didn't have root initially. 

Why do we drive on a parkway, and park in a driveway?!


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 25, 2018)

mattgyver said:


> Absolutely. I buy my devices off-contract, so i expect to have full control over it. Though, this last one I bought (TMobile v30) didn't have root initially.
> 
> Why do we drive on a parkway, and park in a driveway?!

Click to collapse



Because humans make no sense.

Did you know that the screw was invented 300 years before the screwdriver was invented?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 25, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Because humans make no sense.
> 
> Did you know that the screw was invented 300 years before the screwdriver was invented?
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, how fascinating.

What came first, the chicken or the egg?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 26, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> No, how fascinating.
> 
> What came first, the chicken or the egg?

Click to collapse



The chegg  

How do you like your eggs the most?


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 26, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> The chegg
> 
> How do you like your eggs the most?

Click to collapse



Scrambled.
Steak rare or well-done?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 26, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Scrambled.
> Steak rare or well-done?

Click to collapse



Well done and still sizzling when it gets to the table.

Chicken, fried or baked?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 27, 2018)

Droidriven said:


> Well done and still sizzling when it gets to the table.
> 
> Chicken, fried or baked?
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Fried.

Fish: boiled or fried?


----------



## paulsims (Nov 27, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Fried.
> 
> Fish: boiled or fried?

Click to collapse



Fried 
I like it and taste good


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 27, 2018)

paulsims said:


> Fried
> I like it and taste good

Click to collapse



Um, you didn't ask a question.


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 27, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Um, you didn't ask a question.

Click to collapse



Let me do it for him:

Did you eat something healthy today, what exactly?


----------



## adiarzri (Nov 27, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Let me do it for him:
> 
> Did you eat something healthy today, what exactly?

Click to collapse



i eat banana 

Did you drink something healthy today?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 27, 2018)

adiarzri said:


> i eat banana [emoji14]
> 
> Did you drink something healthy today?

Click to collapse



Coconut water, Herbal tea, and organic tomato juice.  

Did you eat something unhealthy?


----------



## adiarzri (Nov 27, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Coconut water, Herbal tea, and organic tomato juice.
> 
> Did you eat something unhealthy?

Click to collapse



no i did not eat unhealthy food.

have you shave your armpit?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 27, 2018)

adiarzri said:


> no i did not eat unhealthy food.
> 
> have you shave your armpits?

Click to collapse



Fixed it for ya. 

Lol ? matter of fact... Yes, I did this morning.  

Do you clean your toilet(s) ? 

Sent from fone


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 28, 2018)

adiarzri said:


> no i did not eat unhealthy food.
> 
> have you shave your armpit?

Click to collapse



 No.



 How do porcupines mate?


----------



## paulsims (Nov 28, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> How do porcupines mate?

Click to collapse




Have no idea about...but I think rabbit style.


Here is my question

why do you wanna know about porcupines mating?


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 28, 2018)

paulsims said:


> Have no idea about...but I think rabbit style.
> 
> 
> Here is my question
> ...

Click to collapse



Because it can be a prickly situation................

What did the hurricane say to the coconut tree?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 28, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Because it can be a prickly situation................
> 
> What did the hurricane say to the coconut tree?

Click to collapse



"Get out of my way!"

What was the answer of the coconut tree?


----------



## louforgiveno (Nov 28, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> "Get out of my way!"
> 
> What was the answer of the coconut tree?

Click to collapse



"Leaf me alone" ...?

What do you call a stolen Tesla?

Sent from my God Mode 8


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 29, 2018)

louforgiveno said:


> "Leaf me alone" ...?
> 
> What do you call a stolen Tesla?
> 
> Sent from my God Mode 8

Click to collapse



Energy theft.

Any idea what a so called "boom stick" is?


----------



## louforgiveno (Nov 29, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Energy theft.
> 
> Any idea what a so called "boom stick" is?

Click to collapse



(An Edison) "stolen Tesla"

...boom stick = a camera mounted "boom" or extension.



Perception or Reality? 

Sent from my God Mode 8


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 29, 2018)

louforgiveno said:


> (An Edison) "stolen Tesla"
> 
> ...boom stick = a camera mounted "boom" or extension.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



(boom stick = shotgun)

Reality.

Nasal spray or nose drops, and why?


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 29, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> (boom stick = shotgun)
> 
> Reality.
> 
> Nasal spray or nose drops, and why?

Click to collapse



 Drops, because "Ronnie Nose and the Post Nasal Drips" wrote a song about it...................

3D movies or 2D movies and why?


----------



## leofwg (Nov 29, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Drops, because "Ronnie Nose and the Post Nasal Drips" wrote a song about it...................
> 
> 3D movies or 2D movies and why?

Click to collapse



2d. I hate those glasses.

Last concert you went?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 30, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Um, you didn't ask a question.

Click to collapse



Um...neither did you.

Why didn't you ask a question?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 30, 2018)

leofwg said:


> 2d. I hate those glasses.
> 
> Last concert you went?

Click to collapse



Actually, it's been longer than I care to admit, however, the last concert I went to was G3 with Joe Satriani, Steve Vai, and Yngwie Malmsteen. Smoking!!!

Last movie that you saw in a theater?


----------



## kyliemary (Nov 30, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Actually, it's been longer than I care to admit, however, the last concert I went to was G3 with Joe Satriani, Steve Vai, and Yngwie Malmsteen. Smoking!!!
> 
> Last movie that you saw in a theater?

Click to collapse



A star is born 

starring Lady Gaga, Bradley cooper.

How to upload or add profile picture in XDA?


----------



## IODroids (Nov 30, 2018)

How to get rid of XDA labs thing.
Not interested to check details about same.
But becomes a  hurdle.


Leave a difference between both apps. 
Í

---------- Post added at 02:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------

I assume XDA LABS requires major changes.
Hopefully taken  as positive


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 30, 2018)

IODroids said:


> How to get rid of XDA labs thing.
> Not interested to check details about same.
> But becomes a  hurdle.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're supposed to answer the question from the last post and then ask one.


----------



## Mrpookie (Nov 30, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> You're supposed to answer the question from the last post and then ask one.

Click to collapse



Let me do it for him,


kyliemary said:


> A star is born
> 
> starring Lady Gaga, Bradley cooper.
> 
> How to upload or add profile picture in XDA?

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, tried to do in signed in from computer and looked like it worked but never applied

What's your opinion on aquariums saltwater vs freshwater/brackish? And why?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 1, 2018)

Mrpookie said:


> Let me do it for him,
> 
> 
> I'm not sure, tried to do in signed in from computer and looked like it worked but never applied
> ...

Click to collapse



I think that the animals that need saltwater should live in seas and oceans only, thus not in aquariums.

Do you habe an aquarium, which one?


----------



## Mrpookie (Dec 1, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I think that the animals that need saltwater should live in seas and oceans only, thus not in aquariums.
> 
> Do you habe an aquarium, which one?

Click to collapse



I have a freshwater aquarium, my fish are very happy ???

Which type of fishing would you enjoy most?


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 1, 2018)

Mrpookie said:


> I have a freshwater aquarium, my fish are very happy
> 
> Which type of fishing would you enjoy most?

Click to collapse



I have often fantasized about having a fully-enclosed one-man small vessel that could automatically launch and retrieve crab cages in the Arctic Waters. Kind of like a lazy man's version of what they do on that television show The Deadliest Catch. 

What is your favorite fish/ seafood?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 2, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> I have often fantasized about having a fully-enclosed one-man small vessel that could automatically launch and retrieve crab cages in the Arctic Waters. Kind of like a lazy man's version of what they do on that television show The Deadliest Catch.
> 
> What is your favorite fish/ seafood?

Click to collapse



Shrimps. 

Whole fish or just the filet, and why?


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 2, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Shrimps.
> 
> Whole fish or just the filet, and why?

Click to collapse



Although the whole fish requires a little bit more work to get to the filet and the meat, I find the whole fish is a bit tastier.



 Butter or margarine? (and why)


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 3, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Although the whole fish requires a little bit more work to get to the filet and the meat, I find the whole fish is a bit tastier.
> 
> 
> 
> Butter or margarine? (and why)

Click to collapse



Butter, because of it's taste.

Regular milk or skimmed milk, and why?


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 3, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Butter, because of it's taste.
> 
> Regular milk or skimmed milk, and why?

Click to collapse



Neither. 2% milk, good balance between both.

 What is your favorite bank robbery movie of all time?
( I like "Heat" with Al Pacino and Val Kilmer)


----------



## louforgiveno (Dec 3, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Neither. 2% milk, good balance between both.
> 
> What is your favorite bank robbery movie of all time?
> ( I like "Heat" with Al Pacino and Val Kilmer)

Click to collapse



Yea, the Heat bank scene is epic (not sure i consider it a bank robbery movie though)

In the last few years i'd say my (at least near to) favorite B.R movie would be "Hell or High Water" .

If you haven't seen it, watch it!


What are your top 5 favorite Mob movies?



(Mine...along the lines of.....
Millers Crossing, Eastern Promises, Once upon a time in America, Goodfellas and God Father....i even liked 3)

Sent from my God Mode 8


----------



## MetalSir (Dec 4, 2018)

louforgiveno said:


> Yea, the Heat bank scene is epic (not sure i consider it a bank robbery movie though)
> 
> In the last few years i'd say my (at least near to) favorite B.R movie would be "Hell or High Water" .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1) the sopranos (I know is a TV series, but it comes first)
2) American gangster
3) goodfellas
4) Once upon a time in America
5) the shield (them guys ain't cops at all, uh?)


My question: anyone knows what does it means the *OP* mark showed close to the "senior member" in some avatars? I had it for a couple of weeks but now it's gone. What does it mean?


----------



## paulsims (Dec 4, 2018)

MetalSir said:


> 1) the sopranos (I know is a TV series, but it comes first)
> 2) American gangster
> 3) goodfellas
> 4) Once upon a time in America
> ...

Click to collapse



OP(Original Posted) mark is given to the member who has started the thread
 And here is my Question?

What do you think of Fuchsia OS?/


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 7, 2018)

khalisee said:


> Dont have much Idea, Only know that its a OS which is going to launch after three or Four Years
> 
> Is huawei really safe?

Click to collapse



Yes.

What do you think about Chinese Lucky Cats (the talisman)?


----------



## kyliemary (Dec 7, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Yes.
> 
> What do you think about Chinese Lucky Cats (the talisman)?

Click to collapse



I think they are really cute but not sure that is lucky or not and even some believe that it brings fortune. 


Do you have one?
Did it bring luck or fortune to you?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 7, 2018)

kyliemary said:


> I think they are really cute but not sure that is lucky or not and even some believe that it brings fortune.
> 
> 
> Do you have one?
> Did it bring luck or fortune to you?

Click to collapse



I have one, but I don't believe in it. It was a gift.

What kind of chocolate is your favorite?


----------



## DickDokster (Dec 7, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I have one, but I don't believe in it. It was a gift.
> 
> What kind of chocolate is your favorite?

Click to collapse



 My kind is the white chocolate.

When was this thread started and how it is still going on??


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 7, 2018)

DickDokster said:


> My kind is the white chocolate.
> 
> When was this thread started and how it is still going on??

Click to collapse



Started on March 2, 2011.  'cause people like to answer and ask questions. 

What's your favorite pastime hobby?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 7, 2018)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Started on March 2, 2011.  'cause people like to answer and ask questions.
> 
> What's your favorite pastime hobby?

Click to collapse



Listening to music while playing with my cellphone.

Do you have an Instagram account?


----------



## Ley (Dec 7, 2018)

Yes but I don't use it.

Textra or base SMS app?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 8, 2018)

Ley said:


> Yes but I don't use it.
> 
> Textra or base SMS app?

Click to collapse



Neither nor, I'm using WhatsApp.

Do you use WhatsApp very often, how many messages approx. per day?


----------



## DickDokster (Dec 8, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Neither nor, I'm using WhatsApp.
> 
> Do you use WhatsApp very often, how many messages approx. per day?

Click to collapse



Yes I use whats-app daily 
Daily post count average is 20

Why are people using TIk TOk??


----------



## Ley (Dec 8, 2018)

I don't even know why that's a thing

Same question


----------



## paulsims (Dec 10, 2018)

Ley said:


> I don't even know why that's a thing
> 
> Same question

Click to collapse



I think they use TIK TOK just for fun nothing else.

Which tech do you guys think that will drive the future?/


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 10, 2018)

paulsims said:


> I think they use TIK TOK just for fun nothing else.
> 
> Which tech do you guys think that will drive the future?/

Click to collapse



Faster than light speed.

Do you think it will ever happen ??


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 10, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Faster than light speed.
> 
> Do you think it will ever happen ??

Click to collapse



No.

What is the worst injury you ever had and how did that happen?


----------



## meesagandu (Dec 11, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> What is the worst injury you ever had and how did that happen?

Click to collapse



Worst injury can' say the one I had a lot of them 

What hurts the most an injury or a person's betrayal??


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 11, 2018)

meesagandu said:


> Worst injury can' say the one I had a lot of them
> 
> What hurts the most an injury or a person's betrayal??

Click to collapse



A person's betrayal.  (Et tu, Brute?)

Social wealth or monetary wealth?


----------



## Michealviens (Dec 13, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> A person's betrayal.  (Et tu, Brute?)
> 
> Social wealth or monetary wealth?

Click to collapse



Monetary wealth

Point something which money can't buy??


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 13, 2018)

Michealviens said:


> Monetary wealth
> 
> Point something which money can't buy??

Click to collapse



Love.

Same?


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 13, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Love.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Reversal of a terminal illness for which there is no known cure.

 Privatized Medical Care, as in the United States, or socialized Medical Care as in Canada?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 14, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Reversal of a terminal illness for which there is no known cure.
> 
> Privatized Medical Care, as in the United States, or socialized Medical Care as in Canada?

Click to collapse



Socialised, private is just asking greedy immoral people to abuse people in need

What's the silliest thing you did to impress someone you liked that actually worked?


----------



## Akshay 2.0 (Dec 14, 2018)

husam666 said:


> Socialised, private is just asking greedy immoral people to abuse people in need
> 
> What's the silliest thing you did to impress someone you liked that actually worked?

Click to collapse



Sorry No impressing stuff asked her out boldly and she said S 


What about you?/


----------



## kyliemary (Dec 20, 2018)

Akshay 2.0 said:


> Sorry No impressing stuff asked her out boldly and she said S
> 
> 
> What about you?/

Click to collapse



Nah, 
Here is my question

What is a whitestone doom glass??


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 20, 2018)

kyliemary said:


> Nah,
> Here is my question
> 
> What is a whitestone doom glass??

Click to collapse



I have no idea.

So, what is it?


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 20, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> I have no idea.
> 
> So, what is it?

Click to collapse



https://www.amazon.com/stores/page/...ome Glass Liquid Tempered Glass for iPhone Xs

Driverless cars as Uber is trying to steer us (no pun intended) in that direction, or continue with manned vehicles?


----------



## Dirk (Dec 20, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Driverless cars as Uber is trying to steer us (no pun intended) in that direction, or continue with manned vehicles?

Click to collapse



Driverless cars. I stay at home and my car goes to work.

If it takes ten men an hour to dig a hole, how long does it take five men to dig half a hole?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 20, 2018)

Dirk said:


> Driverless cars. I stay at home and my car goes to work.
> 
> If it takes ten men an hour to dig a hole, how long does it take five men to dig half a hole?

Click to collapse



What do you mean? African or European men?


----------



## Dirk (Dec 20, 2018)

husam666 said:


> What do you mean? African or European men?

Click to collapse



Monty Python reference?


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 21, 2018)

Dirk said:


> Driverless cars. I stay at home and my car goes to work.
> 
> If it takes ten men an hour to dig a hole, how long does it take five men to dig half a hole?

Click to collapse



1 hour.

Why do I waste so much time on this forum?


----------



## Dirk (Dec 21, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> 1 hour.
> 
> Why do I waste so much time on this forum?

Click to collapse



Trying to solve Dirk puzzles. (You were wrong. You can't dig 'half' a hole. There is no such thing!)

What goes up when rain comes down?


----------



## Dirk (Dec 22, 2018)

RihannaThompson said:


> I think Dust and Other particles which are light will go up.
> 
> The guy who is gonna comment next Introduce yourself??

Click to collapse



A) Umbrella

B) Dirk - He's just this guy, you know?

What's your favourite Ice-Cream?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 22, 2018)

Dirk said:


> Monty Python reference?

Click to collapse



Yes 



Dirk said:


> A) Umbrella
> 
> B) Dirk - He's just this guy, you know?
> 
> What's your favourite Ice-Cream?

Click to collapse



Oreo

Are all of your devices suddenly lagging?


----------



## MigoMujahid (Dec 22, 2018)

husam666 said:


> Are all of your devices suddenly lagging?

Click to collapse



Nope, I have a Oneplus 6 so...


What's your favourite 2018 movie so far??


----------



## Ley (Dec 23, 2018)

I don't watch a lot of movies, I'm more of a series person 

Same question


----------



## ErebusRaze (Dec 23, 2018)

Ley said:


> I don't watch a lot of movies, I'm more of a series person
> 
> Same question

Click to collapse



All of the great movies I watched came out last year. But this year? Avengers Infinity War so far.

What's the worst movie you've ever seen in your life?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 23, 2018)

ErebusRaze said:


> All of the great movies I watched came out last year. But this year? Avengers Infinity War so far.
> 
> What's the worst movie you've ever seen in your life?

Click to collapse



Birdman.

What is the most exciting thing you're looking forward to on Xmas?


----------



## Ley (Dec 23, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Birdman.
> 
> What is the most exciting thing you're looking forward to on Xmas?

Click to collapse



I don't do Christmas 

Same question


----------



## Dirk (Dec 23, 2018)

Ley said:


> I don't do Christmas
> 
> Same question

Click to collapse



Same answer.

How much Bacon is too much?


----------



## Ley (Dec 24, 2018)

Dirk said:


> Same answer.
> 
> How much Bacon is too much?

Click to collapse



There's no such thing as too much bacon. 

Same question


----------



## husam666 (Dec 24, 2018)

Ley said:


> There's no such thing as too much bacon.
> 
> Same question

Click to collapse



Any bacon is too much bacon

Would you rather have one bitcoin worth of bacon or one bitcoin?


----------



## Ley (Dec 24, 2018)

husam666 said:


> Any bacon is too much bacon
> 
> Would you rather have one bitcoin worth of bacon or one bitcoin?

Click to collapse



A bitcoin, so I can save some money and get all the bacon I want

What's your favourite Chinese smartphone brand?


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 26, 2018)

Ley said:


> A bitcoin, so I can save some money and get all the bacon I want
> 
> What's your favourite Chinese smartphone brand?

Click to collapse



Xiaomi.. then Huawei.

Dim Sum or McDonald's?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 27, 2018)

simonbigwave said:


> Xiaomi.. then Huawei.
> 
> Dim Sum or McDonald's?

Click to collapse



McDonald's 

Hans zimmer or James Horner??


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 27, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> McDonald's
> 
> Hans zimmer or James Horner??

Click to collapse



hans Zimmer

Ennio Morricone or Vangelis?


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 28, 2018)

simonbigwave said:


> hans Zimmer
> 
> Ennio Morricone or Vangelis?

Click to collapse



Ennio Morricone 

Eric Clapton or Eddie Van Halen?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 29, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Ennio Morricone
> 
> Eric Clapton or Eddie Van Halen?

Click to collapse



Eric Clapton.

Hot coffee only or iced coffee in summertime as well?


----------



## meesagandu (Dec 29, 2018)

ulxerker said:


> Eric Clapton.
> 
> Hot coffee only or iced coffee in summertime as well?

Click to collapse



Ice Coffee 

Ios or Android??


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 29, 2018)

meesagandu said:


> Ice Coffee
> 
> Ios or Android??

Click to collapse



I know not from the land of Apple, for it is but Android that all I have tasted................

Windows Mobile or Android?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 30, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> I know not from the land of Apple, for it is but Android that all I have tasted................
> 
> Windows Mobile or Android?

Click to collapse



Android. 

Drinking from a glass or plastic bottle?


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 30, 2018)

Bottle, most definitely.
Beer out of a can or bottle ?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 31, 2018)

TravisBean said:


> Bottle, most definitely.
> Beer out of a can or bottle ?

Click to collapse



Definitely bottle. 

Coffee to go in a paper cup or in a plastic cup?


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 31, 2018)

khalisee said:


> Coffer in a paper will work for me
> 
> Non veg or veg??

Click to collapse



Definitely load up on the veggies to help push all those massive quantities of meat through your bowel!!

Soy burgers or the real deal?


----------



## husam666 (Jan 1, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> Definitely load up on the veggies to help push all those massive quantities of meat through your bowel!!
> 
> Soy burgers or the real deal?

Click to collapse



Real deal, can't handle the vegan taste for some reason :/

What made you question your bad eating habits/diet?


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 1, 2019)

husam666 said:


> Real deal, can't handle the vegan taste for some reason :/
> 
> What made you question your bad eating habits/diet?

Click to collapse



No rhyme or reason, just a continuation of the same theme of questions.

Pizza Hut or Dominos?


----------



## IODroids (Jan 1, 2019)

husam666 said:


> Real deal, can't handle the vegan taste for some reason :/
> 
> What made you question your bad eating habits/diet?

Click to collapse



My love for non - vegan food..

Gives better health fat comparably quickly.


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 2, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> No rhyme or reason, just a continuation of the same theme of questions.
> 
> Pizza Hut or Dominos?

Click to collapse



Pizza Hut.

Pizza with or without garlic?


----------



## meesagandu (Jan 2, 2019)

With Garlic 

Nolan or James Cameron?


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 2, 2019)

meesagandu said:


> With Garlic
> 
> Nolan or James Cameron?

Click to collapse



James Cameron.

Chuck Norris or Steven Seagal?


----------



## Dirk (Jan 2, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> James Cameron.
> 
> Chuck Norris or Steven Seagal?

Click to collapse



Seagal. Under Fire is better than any Norris movie. (All are appalling, but Norris never had Erika Eleniak bursting out of a Birthday Cake)

Led Zeppelin or Deep Purple?


----------



## Akshay 2.0 (Jan 3, 2019)

Dirk said:


> Seagal. Under Fire is better than any Norris movie. (All are appalling, but Norris never had Erika Eleniak bursting out of a Birthday Cake)
> 
> Led Zeppelin or Deep Purple?

Click to collapse



Deep Purple 

Movies or Series??


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 3, 2019)

Akshay 2.0 said:


> Deep Purple
> 
> Movies or Series??

Click to collapse



Depends, but mostly movies. 

Angelina Jolie or Cameron Diaz?


----------



## Dirk (Jan 3, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Depends, but mostly movies.
> 
> Angelina Jolie or Cameron Diaz?

Click to collapse



Jolie.

De Niro or Pacino?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 4, 2019)

Dirk said:


> Jolie.
> 
> De Niro or Pacino?

Click to collapse



Pacino.

S. L. Jackson or Denzil Washington?


----------



## paulsims (Jan 4, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Pacino.
> 
> S. L. Jackson or Denzil Washington?

Click to collapse



Denzil Washington

Justin Bieber Or The Weekend


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 4, 2019)

paulsims said:


> Denzil Washington
> 
> Justin Bieber Or The Weekend

Click to collapse



The Weekend.

Digital or analog clock?


----------



## CHT45 (Jan 4, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> The Weekend.
> 
> Digital or analog clock?

Click to collapse



I say digital clock, cause most can be used in darkness. 

Phone or clock for checking time?


----------



## paulsims (Jan 4, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> The Weekend.
> 
> Digital or analog clock?

Click to collapse



Analog Clocks are dope

---------- Post added at 10:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------




CHT45 said:


> I say digital clock, cause most can be used in darkness.
> 
> Phone or clock for checking time?

Click to collapse



Clock


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 4, 2019)

paulsims said:


> Analog Clocks are dope
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And your new question is ... ?


----------



## Akshay 2.0 (Jan 5, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> And your new question is ... ?

Click to collapse



Let me ask 

XDA OR Mobile Nations??


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 6, 2019)

XDA.

Ballpoint pen or fountain pen, and why?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 6, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> XDA.
> 
> Ballpoint pen or fountain pen, and why?

Click to collapse



Fountain pen. I like fountain pens. Period

Same


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 6, 2019)

karandpr said:


> Fountain pen. I like fountain pens. Period
> 
> Same

Click to collapse



Ball-point for convenience.
Black or blue ink?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 6, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> Ball-point for convenience.
> Black or blue ink?

Click to collapse



Turquoise blue is preferred. Or black.

Do you write a lot ?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 7, 2019)

karandpr said:


> Turquoise blue is preferred. Or black.
> 
> Do you write a lot ?

Click to collapse



No.

Regular book or E-Book, and why?


----------



## CHT45 (Jan 7, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> Regular book or E-Book, and why?

Click to collapse



E-Book, they can be read just about anywhere and any time I have my phone.

Novels or LNs(Light Novels)?


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 8, 2019)

Novels.

Magazines or is their online electronic equivalent?


----------



## CHT45 (Jan 8, 2019)

I would have to go with their online electronic equivalent here. There's nothing keeping me to physical.

Wireless charging or nah?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 8, 2019)

CHT45 said:


> I would have to go with their online electronic equivalent here. There's nothing keeping me to physical.
> 
> Wireless charging or nah?

Click to collapse



No. 

Charge at home or in a car while driving?


----------



## CHT45 (Jan 8, 2019)

At home.

For general use, a computer or a phone?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 8, 2019)

CHT45 said:


> At home.
> 
> For general use, a computer or a phone?

Click to collapse



Phone.

Same?


----------



## Red5 (Jan 8, 2019)

Both.

What happened to all of my friends here?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 9, 2019)

Red5 said:


> Both.
> 
> What happened to all of my friends here?

Click to collapse



They don't use mobile phones anymore.

Do you have a land line phone at home as well?


----------



## Dirk (Jan 9, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> They don't use mobile phones anymore.
> 
> Do you have a land line phone at home as well?

Click to collapse



Not since i lived at home as a kid. 

A Grizzly Bear is charging at you. Do you:

1) Run in the opposite direction?
2) Stand your ground to assert your Alpha male status?
3) Rip off your shirt and scream 'come at me bro' at the top of your voice?
4) Lay down and play dead?
5) Freeze in abject horror and then pass out from fright?
6) Quickly fashion a weapon from the junk in your pockets, kill the Bear and make yourself a nice furry coat?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 10, 2019)

Dirk said:


> Not since i lived at home as a kid.
> 
> A Grizzly Bear is charging at you. Do you:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Run in the opposite direction.

And you?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 10, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Run in the opposite direction.
> 
> And you?

Click to collapse



Lay down and play dead. 

Is this one of CYOA(Choose your own Adventure) games ?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 10, 2019)

karandpr said:


> Lay down and play dead.
> 
> Is this one of CYOA(Choose your own Adventure) games ?

Click to collapse



This is a safe space to have an adventure without the worries of being killed by a bear.  

Scuba diving or Seaworld?


----------



## Dirk (Jan 10, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> This is a safe space to have an adventure without the worries of being killed by a bear.
> 
> Scuba diving or Seaworld?

Click to collapse



Anybody who steps foot into the torture chamber for Cetaceans deserves to die in the most painfully drawn out and humiliating way possible. So, Scuba Diving, where you might see a Cetacean in it's natural habitat and it's not being slowly and cruelly tortured to death just for the amusement of hideously dumb Humans.

A New Hope or Empire Strikes Back?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 10, 2019)

Dirk said:


> Anybody who steps foot into the torture chamber for Cetaceans deserves to die in the most painfully drawn out and humiliating way possible. So, Scuba Diving, where you might see a Cetacean in it's natural habitat and it's not being slowly and cruelly tortured to death just for the amusement of hideously dumb Humans.
> 
> A New Hope or Empire Strikes Back?

Click to collapse



Both 

Mountain climbing or mountain bike trails?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 10, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Both
> 
> Mountain climbing or mountain bike trails?

Click to collapse



Welcome back!  

Climbing!

Hiking in the woods or running on the beach, and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 11, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> Climbing!
> 
> Hiking in the woods or running on the beach, and why?

Click to collapse



Thanks, ulxerker  


I would go with the beach, but wouldn't be running,  I'd be walking.  'Cause I haven't been on a beach by the ocean, just at lakes.  

What's your favorite color of walking /running shoes?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 11, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Thanks, ulxerker
> 
> 
> I would go with the beach, but wouldn't be running,  I'd be walking.  'Cause I haven't been on a beach by the ocean, just at lakes.
> ...

Click to collapse



Black.

What are your sports shoes like, if you have any?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 11, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Black.
> 
> What are your sports shoes like, if you have any?

Click to collapse



Don't have any sports shoes, I have walking shoes. A white pair and black pair.  

What is your favorite star constellation?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 12, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Don't have any sports shoes, I have walking shoes. A white pair and black pair.
> 
> What is your favorite star constellation?

Click to collapse



Nice question! 

I'll go for Ursa Major.

And yours?


----------



## Glezboy (Jan 12, 2019)

Probably Pegasus.

Cat or dog?


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 12, 2019)

Dog.
Freshwater or saltwater aquarium?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 13, 2019)

Saltwater.

Bluetooth or wired headphones, and why?


----------



## CHT45 (Jan 13, 2019)

Wired, Bluetooth ones still tend to lack on good price, sound quality and battery life combined.

Earphones or headphones?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 13, 2019)

Earphones.

Cup made of metal or ceramic?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 13, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Earphones.
> 
> Cup made of metal or ceramic?

Click to collapse



Ceramic 

Do you fall asleep easily or does it take a while?


----------



## karandpr (Jan 13, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Ceramic
> 
> Do you fall asleep easily or does it take a while?

Click to collapse



Easily. It's one of my superpowers  .

Favorite movie ?


----------



## Glezboy (Jan 13, 2019)

Difficult to choose one. I will say two. The Godfather (part 1) and Gladiator

Beach or Mountain?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 14, 2019)

Beach.

Whats the time in your area right now?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 14, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Beach.
> 
> Whats the time in your area right now?

Click to collapse



2:27am and time for sleep.  

Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 14, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> 2:27am and time for sleep.
> 
> Did you have a good weekend?

Click to collapse



Good night!

Yes, spent time with family.

What is your favorite size of (printed) photos?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 14, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Good night!
> 
> Yes, spent time with family.
> 
> What is your favorite size of (printed) photos?

Click to collapse



Thank you, ulxerker, for the good night  
Glad you had a good weekend  

8x10 of a single person in the photo, otherwise it don't matter.  

If, you drink coffee; how many cups do you drink in the morning?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 15, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Thank you, ulxerker, for the good night
> Glad you had a good weekend
> 
> 8x10 of a single person in the photo, otherwise it don't matter.
> ...

Click to collapse



Approx. 2 cups.

What do you have for breakfast usually?


----------



## Glezboy (Jan 15, 2019)

Toasts with butter, a coffe and a glass of orange juice.

Do you usually use the the smartphone or the computer to post on the forum?


----------



## Pratzgh1 (Jan 15, 2019)

Smartphones are smaller ideal computers and a full fledged computer is more versatile than the smaller ones. So, it's both!

I own a TCL 4K Smart TV based on Android 5.1 and is there a way to load a custom Android ROM on it. There are no manufacturer updates and it feels old in just 2 years! At least a working means to update Google play services to use current apps?


----------



## Ley (Jan 16, 2019)

Pratzgh1 said:


> I own a TCL 4K Smart TV based on Android 5.1 and is there a way to load a custom Android ROM on it. There are no manufacturer updates and it feels old in just 2 years! At least a working means to update Google play services to use current apps?

Click to collapse



That's not quite the question we expect in here... you should post it on the right sub-forum...

I'll ask a question: GTA or Saints Row?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 17, 2019)

GTA.

How often do you check your weight per week/month?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 17, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> GTA.
> 
> How often do you check your weight per week/month?

Click to collapse



Never, I've always had a six-pack(actually an eight-pack) and a jaguar-like physique, without ever putting effort into making/keeping it that way(no gym, no running, no workout at all). I'm one of the lucky ones that can eat whatever I want in any amount then sit around and not gain a pound.

Do you have to work at managing your weight?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 18, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Never, I've always had a six-pack(actually an eight-pack) and a jaguar-like physique, without ever putting effort into making/keeping it that way(no gym, no running, no workout at all). I'm one of the lucky ones that can eat whatever I want in any amount then sit around and not gain a pound.
> 
> Do you have to work at managing your weight?

Click to collapse



no. I eat anything i want and look fit. high metabolism.

Describe your worst relationship ever?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 18, 2019)

simonbigwave said:


> no. I eat anything i want and look fit. high metabolism.
> 
> Describe your worst relationship ever?

Click to collapse



Found out the woman I was seeing was married, I didn't have a clue. 

Same?

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron-POP (Jan 24, 2019)

Here is a new question??

What do you do in your free time??


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 24, 2019)

Sports.

What is your favorite browser, and why?


----------



## Ley (Jan 24, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Sports.
> 
> What is your favorite browser, and why?

Click to collapse



Chrome and Opera, they're fast, customizable, have a good design. I've been using Chrome since it came out.

Same question


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 25, 2019)

Chrome, its fast and safe.

Do you have a piggy bank, how often do you put money into it?


----------



## Ley (Jan 26, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Chrome, its fast and safe.
> 
> Do you have a piggy bank, how often do you put money into it?

Click to collapse



I don't have one 

Same question


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 26, 2019)

Me neither. 

What is your favorite alcoholic drink?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 29, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Me neither.
> 
> What is your favorite alcoholic drink?

Click to collapse



San Miguel

What is the best food you can cook?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 29, 2019)

simonbigwave said:


> San Miguel
> 
> What is the best food you can cook?

Click to collapse



Pasta.

Same?


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 29, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Pasta.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Steak.
What is your favorite TV show ?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 29, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> Steak.
> What is your favorite TV show ?

Click to collapse



TWD (The Walking Dead).

Did you watch all seasons and episodes of TWD, too?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 29, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> TWD (The Walking Dead).
> 
> Did you watch all seasons and episodes of TWD, too?

Click to collapse



No, I don't get into The Watching Dead.(that's not a typo)

What is the deal with the obsession with zombies?

It's completely unrealistic and implausible.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 30, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> No, I don't get into The Watching Dead.(that's not a typo)
> 
> What is the deal with the obsession with zombies?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whoever said that it wasn't? It's just entertainment, no more no less.
And speaking of television series, which Star Trek series do you like the best?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 30, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> Whoever said that it wasn't? It's just entertainment, no more no less.
> And speaking of television series, which Star Trek series do you like the best?

Click to collapse



None, I'm not a fan, sorry  

Same?


----------



## Droidriven (Jan 30, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> Whoever said that it wasn't? It's just entertainment, no more no less.
> And speaking of television series, which Star Trek series do you like the best?

Click to collapse



The Next Generation and Voyager. Deep Space Nine kinda sucked, the original Star Trek was better than DS9 in its own way. The newer shows after the 2000's suck.

And yours?

Yeah, sci-fi is fake too, but not implausible most of the time, intergalactic space travel, aliens and FTL speeds are a bit more plausible than dead bodies getting up and walking around.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 31, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> The Next Generation and Voyager. Deep Space Nine kinda sucked, the original Star Trek was better than DS9 in its own way. The newer shows after the 2000's suck.
> 
> And yours?
> 
> Yeah, sci-fi is fake too, but not implausible most of the time, intergalactic space travel, aliens and FTL speeds are a bit more plausible than dead bodies getting up and walking around.

Click to collapse



Star Trek Enterprise

Fav Sci-fi movie of all time?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 31, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> Star Trek Enterprise
> 
> Fav Sci-fi movie of all time?

Click to collapse



The Alien series. 

Fav. Horror movie?


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 31, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> The Alien series.
> 
> Fav. Horror movie?

Click to collapse



The Leprechaun series for the stupidity laughable Factor.

And on a serious note   "Event Horizon."

Fav YouTube vid?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 5, 2019)

There are too many to tell just one.

Favorite color and style of jeans trousers?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 6, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> There are too many to tell just one.
> 
> Favorite color and style of jeans trousers?

Click to collapse



Blue and black button fly straight leg/original 501 jeans. 

Do you wear t-shirts or nicer shirts when you're not working?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 6, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Blue and black button fly straight leg/original 501 jeans.
> 
> Do you wear t-shirts or nicer shirts when you're not working?

Click to collapse



T-shirts. 

What kind of sweater do you prefer (i.e. hoody)?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 7, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> T-shirts.
> 
> What kind of sweater do you prefer (i.e. hoody)?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



V-neck knit sweaters.  

Do you wear a watch? If so, left or right wrist?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 8, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> V-neck knit sweaters.
> 
> Do you wear a watch? If so, left or right wrist?

Click to collapse



No, I don't.

Do you prefer to pay in cash or by credit card, and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 8, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> No, I don't.
> 
> Do you prefer to pay in cash or by credit card, and why?

Click to collapse



Pay cash.  Just like to use cash instead of debit card, plus I don't have a cc.  

If/when you stay at a hotel, do you tip the maid?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 8, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Pay cash.  Just like to use cash instead of debit card, plus I don't have a cc.
> 
> If/when you stay at a hotel, do you tip the maid?

Click to collapse



Yes, always.

When you're in a restaurant or a bar, how much do you tip the waiter?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2019)

5 TO 10 percent.

How much do you tip?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 8, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> 5 TO 10 percent.
> 
> How much do you tip?

Click to collapse



The same.

Did you ever didn't give a tip, and why?


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 8, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> The same.
> 
> Did you ever didn't give a tip, and why?

Click to collapse



Yes, one time I didn't tip because I asked the waitress for a hot roll, and she brought me one that was cold and undercooked.

Do you tip your taxi driver/ Uber/ Lyft- driver?  If so how much and if not why?


----------



## CHT45 (Feb 8, 2019)

I don't cause I can't. Electronic payments only reporting in.

Would you give a beggar the only cash you have currently?


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 8, 2019)

CHT45 said:


> I don't cause I can't. Electronic payments only reporting in.

Click to collapse



There is a tip button on the Uber and Lyft app. I always tip my driver. Shame Shame Shame


CHT45 said:


> Would you give a beggar the only cash you have currently?

Click to collapse



It depends. If it was the only cash in my pocket but I still had access to other money I would give the beggar money if I felt he was deserving. If it was the only cash I had period, I wouldn't give it up.

Same ?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 9, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> It depends. If it was the only cash in my pocket but I still had access to other money I would give the beggar money if I felt he was deserving. If it was the only cash I had period, I wouldn't give it up.
> 
> Same ?

Click to collapse



I would do the same, but it wouldn't matter if the beggar was deserving of it or not.  

Would you give a hitchhiker a ride or pass on by?


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 9, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I would do the same, but it wouldn't matter if the beggar was deserving of it or not.
> 
> Would you give a hitchhiker a ride or pass on by?

Click to collapse



If she was a hottie I would..............   
What's the best laptop you've ever owned and the worst?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 10, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> If she was a hottie I would..............
> What's the best laptop you've ever owned and the worst?

Click to collapse



From Acer, both. But I can't remember the exact type/model.

What is your favorite plant in your home?


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 10, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> From Acer, both. But I can't remember the exact type/model.
> 
> What is your favorite plant in your home?

Click to collapse



When I plant my butt in front of my 65 inch Samsung 3d TV.

What is your worst food allergy?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 10, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> When I plant my butt in front of my 65 inch Samsung 3d TV.
> 
> What is your worst food allergy?

Click to collapse



Don't have any food allergies.  

What is the most ridiculous ordinance / law where you live?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 11, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Don't have any food allergies.
> 
> What is the most ridiculous ordinance / law where you live?

Click to collapse



That's a cool question ... hmm, its not allowed to overhaul vehicles from the right side on highways here. 

Same?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 11, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> That's a cool question ... hmm, its not allowed to overhaul vehicles from the right side on highways here.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



I would say... someone could get arrested for adultery. It is really an old law of the state, hardly anyone knows about it.   A while back, a guy was arrested, that's how I found out about the law.

Do you like to drive an automatic or a manual transmission vehicle?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 12, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I would say... someone could get arrested for adultery. It is really an old law of the state, hardly anyone knows about it.   A while back, a guy was arrested, that's how I found out about the law.
> 
> Do you like to drive an automatic or a manual transmission vehicle?

Click to collapse



At the beginning I drove a manual one, but then I tried an automatic. From that moment on I definitely want automatic ones only.

Do you prefer to drive on the right or on the left side of the road, and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 12, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> At the beginning I drove a manual one, but then I tried an automatic. From that moment on I definitely want automatic ones only.
> 
> Do you prefer to drive on the right or on the left side of the road, and why?

Click to collapse



On the highway,  it's a law to stay in the right lane and only pass on the left.  Rather than that, it depends.  In the city I will drive on the right, so that way I have less of a chance of an idiot driver crashing into me head on.  But, on the country roads I'll drive on both sides dodging the pot holes and loose gravel.  

While driving do you ever listen to  radio stations?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 12, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> On the highway,  it's a law to stay in the right lane and only pass on the left.  Rather than that, it depends.  In the city I will drive on the right, so that way I have less of a chance of an idiot driver crashing into me head on.  But, on the country roads I'll drive on both sides dodging the pot holes and loose gravel.
> 
> While driving do you ever listen to  radio stations?

Click to collapse



Nope, I don't like radio stations. But I listen to my phone's music via Bluetooth. 

Do you have a lot of music on your mobile and how do you listen to it?


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 12, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Nope, I don't like radio stations. But I listen to my phone's music via Bluetooth.
> 
> Do you have a lot of music on your mobile and how do you listen to it?

Click to collapse



Yes, with an Aux cord.
What type of music do you listen to ?


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 13, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> Yes, with an Aux cord.
> What type of music do you listen to ?

Click to collapse



I used to like all Rap (Tupac, NWA, Public enemy) , Pop, Asian, Classical, Rock (Creed) , 80s, 90s, Grunge(Nirvana always good) , TripHop (Tricky always good) .... but now I prefer listening to audio books. 

Have you ever suffered?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 13, 2019)

simonbigwave said:


> I used to like all Rap (Tupac, NWA, Public enemy) , Pop, Asian, Classical, Rock (Creed) , 80s, 90s, Grunge(Nirvana always good) , TripHop (Tricky always good) .... but now I prefer listening to audio books.
> 
> Have you ever suffered?

Click to collapse



Not really, fortunately. 

Did you and in which way?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 15, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Not really, fortunately.
> 
> Did you and in which way?

Click to collapse



I'm suffering right now.  My Dearest Most Closest Friend passed away Jan 19th and my Step Dad passed away Jan 21st.  WTF!  

Before it snows, do schools close down for the next day?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 15, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I'm suffering right now.  My Dearest Most Closest Friend passed away Jan 19th and my Step Dad passed away Jan 21st.  WTF!
> 
> Before it snows, do schools close down for the next day?

Click to collapse



sorry for your losses @2WhiteWolves. somethings make no sense what so ever.

i think schools do close.

what makes your heart smile?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 15, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> sorry for your losses @2WhiteWolves. somethings make no sense what so ever.
> 
> i think schools do close.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good to see you!  

Thank you, mrocketdog ((hugs)) 
You got that right!  


Friends, Family, tunes, and if I had motorcycle that would too.  

Same?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 15, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Good to see you!
> 
> Thank you, mrocketdog ((hugs))
> You got that right!
> ...

Click to collapse



My deepest condolences  

Music and my family make my heart smile.

What was the most funniest moment you had with your Dearest Most Closest Friend?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 15, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> My deepest condolences
> 
> Music and my family make my heart smile.
> 
> What was the most funniest moment you had with your Dearest Most Closest Friend?

Click to collapse



Thank you, ulxerker ((hugs)) 

It was actually on the phone.  If I tried to repeat it, I would get it wrong.  But, both of us laughed for five minutes or more.  I'll never forget it!  

If you celebrate Valentines... Did you celebrate?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 15, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Thank you, ulxerker ((hugs))
> 
> It was actually on the phone.  If I tried to repeat it, I would get it wrong.  But, both of us laughed for five minutes or more.  I'll never forget it!
> 
> If you celebrate Valentines... Did you celebrate?

Click to collapse



Normally they celebrate it here, but I don't.

Did you get a present, if so what exactly?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 15, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Normally they celebrate it here, but I don't.
> 
> Did you get a present, if so what exactly?

Click to collapse



No.  I don't celebrate it either.  

Do you use a Inversion table?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 16, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No.  I don't celebrate it either.
> 
> Do you use a Inversion table?

Click to collapse



no i dont. ((hugs back to ya))

if you could be any animal , which one & why?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 16, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> no i dont. ((hugs back to ya))
> 
> if you could be any animal , which one & why?
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



An eagle  because I like it's look and it must be awesome to be able to fly!

Same?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 16, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> An eagle  because I like it's look and it must be awesome to be able to fly!
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



i would love to fly !!

??

err on the side of kindness


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 16, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> i would love to fly !!
> 
> ??
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



A Jaguar so I could be the hood ornament of that same namesake.  

Where is my hamburger !!
Which franchise makes the best burger?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 17, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> A Jaguar so I could be the hood ornament of that same namesake.
> 
> Where is my hamburger !!
> Which franchise makes the best burger?

Click to collapse



"In and Out", so fresh and tasty!

Which franchise makes the best French Fries?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 17, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> "In and Out", so fresh and tasty!
> 
> Which franchise makes the best French Fries?

Click to collapse



Was watching a cooking show, I don't know the name of the restaurant.   The chef let the fries soak in water than cooked the fries in three different types of oils.  They looked really yummy.  

What was your worse dream you ever dreamed?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 17, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Was watching a cooking show, I don't know the name of the restaurant.   The chef let the fries soak in water than cooked the fries in three different types of oils.  They looked really yummy.
> 
> What was your worse dream you ever dreamed?

Click to collapse



when my daughter was little i used to dream that she would float away out of my reach.

best personal goal not yet acieved?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 18, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> when my daughter was little i used to dream that she would float away out of my reach.
> 
> best personal goal not yet acieved?
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



Quit smoking.

Same?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 18, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Quit smoking.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



same!!

how'd you conquer a fear?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 18, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> same!!
> 
> how'd you conquer a fear?
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHFTtz3uucY

How do you conquer hunger?


----------



## ManishPandey(MP) (Feb 19, 2019)

How do you conquer hunger?[/QUOTE]

Grab a Snickers

Using What chocolate is made??


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 19, 2019)

ManishPandey(MP) said:


> Grab a Snickers
> 
> Using What chocolate is made??

Click to collapse



?? 

What was the first thing you did after getting up today?


----------



## ManishPandey(MP) (Feb 19, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> ??
> 
> What was the first thing you did after getting up today?

Click to collapse



Checked Dankmemes page in reddit.

Are you a reddit user??


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 19, 2019)

ManishPandey(MP) said:


> Checked Dankmemes page in reddit.
> 
> Are you a reddit user??

Click to collapse



No.

What chatting app do you use the most?


----------



## ManishPandey(MP) (Feb 19, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> What chatting app do you use the most?

Click to collapse



Whatsapp/Telegram

What music app do you use??


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 19, 2019)

ManishPandey(MP) said:


> Whatsapp/Telegram
> 
> What music app do you use??

Click to collapse



Don't use one.  

Do you have/use a CB radio in your vehicle?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 19, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Don't use one.
> 
> Do you have/use a CB radio in your vehicle?

Click to collapse



Nope.

Do you have a CB radio at home?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 19, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Nope.
> 
> Do you have a CB radio at home?

Click to collapse



No.  My grandparents had a real nice one.  Their CB names were Brass Monkey and Moon Monkey.  

If it were possible would you live in outer space and on which planet?


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 19, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No.  My grandparents had a real nice one.  Their CB names were Brass Monkey and Moon Monkey.
> 
> If it were possible would you live in outer space and on which planet?

Click to collapse



That would all depend on how high my boots were............  

 I like the Pandora music app, how about you?


----------



## husam666 (Feb 19, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> That would all depend on how high my boots were............
> 
> I like the Pandora music app, how about you?

Click to collapse



Pandora is nice, but I need a VPN to use it 

Do you have friends who make good music? What's it like?


----------



## Barbersh (Feb 21, 2019)

husam666 said:


> Pandora is nice, but I need a VPN to use it
> 
> Do you have friends who make good music? What's it like?

Click to collapse



Yes, I have familiar musicians, but they do not make very good music. Namely - rap. Not that I didn't like rap, but what they do is of poor quality. :laugh:
My question is: 
Why are small animals so cute?


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 21, 2019)

Barbersh said:


> Yes, I have familiar musicians, but they do not make very good music. Namely - rap. Not that I didn't like rap, but what they do is of poor quality. :laugh:
> My question is:
> Why are small animals so cute?

Click to collapse



That is self-explanatory.

Why are noodles so tasty ?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 22, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> That is self-explanatory.
> 
> Why are noodles so tasty ?

Click to collapse



Because you can enjoy them in so many styles and combinations.

What is your favorite sauce for noodles?


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 22, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Because you can enjoy them in so many styles and combinations.
> 
> What is your favorite sauce for noodles?

Click to collapse



I like to keep it simple by merely boiling them in chicken broth to add flavor.  Then just drain them and add some butter or margarine.

What is your fav seafood?


----------



## Dirk (Feb 22, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> What is your fav seafood?

Click to collapse



Microplastics in a Mercury sauce. Yummy!

Do two wrongs make a right?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 23, 2019)

Dirk said:


> Microplastics in a Mercury sauce. Yummy!
> 
> Do two wrongs make a right?

Click to collapse



If the right is wrong or the wrongs are right 

Do you fall asleep on the left or right side of the bed?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 23, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> If the right is wrong or the wrongs are right
> 
> Do you fall asleep on the left or right side of the bed?

Click to collapse



Right side.

When did you cry the last time because of happiness, what was it about?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 23, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Right side.
> 
> When did you cry the last time because of happiness, what was it about?

Click to collapse



When I found out my brother received full custody of his son.  I was overwhelmed with joy, happiness and joyous tears came pouring out.  His son was finally free from his mom.  
I will never forget the day my brother and our mom went to the police station and picked up my nephew.  

Same?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 24, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> When I found out my brother received full custody of his son.  I was overwhelmed with joy, happiness and joyous tears came pouring out.  His son was finally free from his mom.
> I will never forget the day my brother and our mom went to the police station and picked up my nephew.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



So nice!  

For me it was when my aunt survived a terrible accident, because at first it seemed that she wouldn't make it, but she did.

Any plans for this Sunday?


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 24, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> So nice!
> 
> For me it was when my aunt survived a terrible accident, because at first it seemed that she wouldn't make it, but she did.
> 
> Any plans for this Sunday?

Click to collapse



(You two need to get a room! )

Work.

What is your occupation?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 25, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> (You two need to get a room! )
> 
> Work.
> 
> What is your occupation?

Click to collapse



Agent for visa affairs.

What is your's?


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 25, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Agent for visa affairs.
> 
> What is your's?

Click to collapse



Ground transportation specialist.

Will the border wall help?


----------



## Droidriven (Feb 25, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> Ground transportation specialist.
> 
> Will the border wall help?

Click to collapse



It will have some kind of impact in reducing illegal crossings, at least in the area that has the wall sections.

Is "ground transportation specialist" code for cab driver, bus driver or commercial truck driver?



Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## thefallnn (Feb 26, 2019)

twitch351 said:


> We already answered that question...because fairies live in the sky and when they fart they omit a blue color.
> 
> What's a good question to ask?
> 
> -If ignorance is bliss why aren't you smiling?-

Click to collapse



Press on the icon which symbols as an arrow

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------

How to overlook a GPU SDM 660 , if any one have any commits


----------



## ManishPandey(MP) (Feb 28, 2019)

theorganisms said:


> Press on the icon which symbols as an arrow
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------
> 
> How to overlook a GPU SDM 660 , if any one have any commits

Click to collapse



No technical stuff in this group..


What do you want??


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 28, 2019)

ManishPandey(MP) said:


> No technical stuff in this group..
> 
> 
> What do you want??

Click to collapse



Health. 

And you?


----------



## ManishPandey(MP) (Feb 28, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Health.
> 
> And you?

Click to collapse



Life balance in earth.
How to help human race to attain that?


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 28, 2019)

ManishPandey(MP) said:


> Life balance in earth.
> How to help human race to attain that?

Click to collapse



Just ask The Avengers.

Who is your favorite Avenger?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 1, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> Just ask The Avengers.
> 
> Who is your favorite Avenger?

Click to collapse



Iron Man.... I like the song  

Why won't Old Man Winter let Spring take over?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 2, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Iron Man.... I like the song
> 
> Why won't Old Man Winter let Spring take over?

Click to collapse



Oh, we already have spring here.

So, how is the weather in your area right now?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 2, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> So nice!
> 
> For me it was when my aunt survived a terrible accident, because at first it seemed that she wouldn't make it, but she did.
> 
> Any plans for this Sunday?

Click to collapse



That's great! Your Aunt made it through and survived   ((hugs))) 



ulxerker said:


> Oh, we already have spring here.
> 
> So, how is the weather in your area right now?

Click to collapse



Um.... Right now in a wnter storm watch. With the possibility of 4 to eight inches from Saturday night to Sunday morning.  And, temps in the teens and lows in the single digits to below zero over Nights.  And, possibility more snow next week and weekend, but no snow on my b-day  

How long has it been Spring?  Are flowers popping up and tree buds sprouting out to reveal their flowers?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 2, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> That's great! Your Aunt made it through and survived  ((hugs)))
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Since approx a week and nature starts to explode. 

What book do you have on your night table at the moment?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 3, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Since approx a week and nature starts to explode.
> 
> What book do you have on your night table at the moment?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



The Sugar Cane Curtain.  

What is your favorite kind of flower?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 3, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> The Sugar Cane Curtain.
> 
> What is your favorite kind of flower?

Click to collapse



Palm trees. 

Are there palm trees growing where you live?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 3, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Palm trees.
> 
> Are there palm trees growing where you live?

Click to collapse



No

Have you had a good weekend?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 4, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No
> 
> Have you had a good weekend?

Click to collapse



Yes, mostly hanging out with family.

Do you have paintings on your walls, what kind?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 4, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, mostly hanging out with family.
> 
> Do you have paintings on your walls, what kind?

Click to collapse



Glad you had a good weekend  

Um,  I have a few paintings that my grandfather painted.  One is of an old bridge going across a river and it's spring time.  Another is of a pond reflecting a sunset a beautiful painting.  The last one is of an owl, it's alright. They are all seasonal except for not having a winter scenery.  All my others are puzzles that I did and hang up on the wall.  I change them out throughout the year.  

Do you have any artist in your family?


----------



## DickDokster (Mar 4, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Glad you had a good weekend
> 
> Um,  I have a few paintings that my grandfather painted.  One is of an old bridge going across a river and it's spring time.  Another is of a pond reflecting a sunset a beautiful painting.  The last one is of an owl, it's alright. They are all seasonal except for not having a winter scenery.  All my others are puzzles that I did and hang up on the wall.  I change them out throughout the year.
> 
> Do you have any artist in your family?

Click to collapse



NOO

In yours?


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 4, 2019)

Yes, my uncle.

Any actors in your family?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 5, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> Yes, my uncle.
> 
> Any actors in your family?

Click to collapse



No.

Did you serve the army, for how long or why not?


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 7, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> Did you serve the army, for how long or why not?

Click to collapse



No, but 4 years in the USAF.

Luved it. An extreme state of the art electronics even back then. Even the fighter pilots were impressed when walking thru our shop...........................
And anybody else claims to fame tech-wise ??


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 7, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> No, but 4 years in the USAF.
> 
> Luved it. An extreme state of the art electronics even back then. Even the fighter pilots were impressed when walking thru our shop...........................
> And anybody else claims to fame tech-wise ??

Click to collapse



Not me.  

In January, Did you see the last Blood moon also known as the Wolf moon?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 8, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Not me.
> 
> In January, Did you see the last Blood moon also known as the Wolf moon?

Click to collapse



Yes, it was pretty awesome to see.

What other languages do you speak?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 8, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, it was pretty awesome to see.
> 
> What other languages do you speak?

Click to collapse



Cool ? I bet it was  
It was cloudy here, so didn't get to see it  

Unfortunately none  

Do you know any sign language?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 8, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Cool ? I bet it was
> It was cloudy here, so didn't get to see it
> 
> Unfortunately none
> ...

Click to collapse



learned the alphabet years ago. 

what's a favorite passtime for you?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 8, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> learned the alphabet years ago.
> 
> what's a favorite passtime for you?
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



Haha, I did too  

Doing paracord projects and making DIY Ejuice 

Do you have any plans for St. Patrick's Day?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 8, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Haha, I did too
> 
> Doing paracord projects and making DIY Ejuice
> 
> Do you have any plans for St. Patrick's Day?

Click to collapse



nothing special

where's your next vacation going to be? (if you get one)  )

err on the side of kindness


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 9, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> nothing special
> 
> where's your next vacation going to be? (if you get one)  )
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



Egypt in June.

Where are you going for holiday, and when?


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 9, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Egypt in June.
> 
> Where are you going for holiday, and when?

Click to collapse



To hell in a handbasket !! (as soon as is humanly possible)

Haven't you guys ever heard of eHarmony ??










(I've got a feeling that once you guys actually see pictures of each other, all this lovey-dovey stuff is going to come to an abrupt end)


----------



## Booogerman (Mar 9, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> To hell in a handbasket !! (as soon as is humanly possible)
> 
> Haven't you guys ever heard of eHarmony ??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. 

Why is there such a silly area on a site like this?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 10, 2019)

Booogerman said:


> No.
> 
> Why is there such a silly area on a site like this?

Click to collapse



For guys like you so they have something to ask.

Favorite brand of loudspeakers?


----------



## Passp0rt (Mar 10, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> For guys like you so they have something to ask.
> 
> Favorite brand of loudspeakers?

Click to collapse



Klipsch


If you had $10,000 to invest in one metal, would you go with a few gold pieces, or a wide variety of silver?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 10, 2019)

Passp0rt said:


> Klipsch
> 
> 
> If you had $10,000 to invest in one metal, would you go with a few gold pieces, or a wide variety of silver?

Click to collapse



Gold. 

What size in inches has your current TV?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 11, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Gold.
> 
> What size in inches has your current TV?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



dont own one.

favorite music?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 11, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> dont own one.
> 
> favorite music?
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



EDM (Electronic Dance Music).

Same?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 11, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> EDM (Electronic Dance Music).
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



classic rock 

favorite book?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 12, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> classic rock
> 
> favorite book?
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



There are so many ... I'll go with (any)one by Stephen King. 

When you text, do you prefer emojis or words, and why?


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 12, 2019)

I prefer old fashioned communication through the use of vocal cords............. 

Laptop or desktop, and why ??


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 13, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> I prefer old fashioned communication through the use of vocal cords.............
> 
> Laptop or desktop, and why ??

Click to collapse



Ah, that's why you are here and have 5,052 posts ^^  

Laptop as it is handy and portable with almost the same functionality. 

Favorite animal to eat, and why?


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 13, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Ah, that's why you are here and have 5,052 posts ^^
> 
> Laptop as it is handy and portable with almost the same functionality.
> 
> Favorite animal to eat, and why?

Click to collapse



Correct on both counts.
A good T-bone steak floats my boat. I guess I suffer from a more serious type of Dermatophagia .....................


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 17, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> Correct on both counts.
> A good T-bone steak floats my boat. I guess I suffer from a more serious type of Dermatophagia .....................

Click to collapse



Had exactly that one for lunch yesterday, yummy. 

Are you drying your laundry inside or outside your house/flat, and why?


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 17, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Had exactly that one for lunch yesterday, yummy.
> 
> Are you drying your laundry inside or outside your house/flat, and why?

Click to collapse



Do you like to watch paint dry??  No offense, but that's about the most boring question that has ever been asked in this thread.
Okay so here's the answer:
I use a standard electric dryer at the laundromat!!  

I'm all out of questions. Somebody fill in for me...................


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 17, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> Do you like to watch paint dry?? No offense, but that's about the most boring question that has ever been asked in this thread.
> Okay so here's the answer:
> I use a standard electric dryer at the laundromat!!
> 
> I'm all out of questions. Somebody fill in for me...................

Click to collapse



Yeah, yours was and is much more entertaining 

Also, no offense. 

Water ski or wild water rafting, and why?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## Droidriven (Mar 17, 2019)

Abdul Qayyum 433 said:


> Hey man You're a new comer so I will answer your question. The color of the sky is blue due to high concentration of Oxygen in our atmosphere. As the color of Oxygen is also blue. That's the correct answer.
> 
> So tell me that which phone are you using right now.

Click to collapse



When observed from space the atmosphere appears whitish-blue because of oxygen but from our perspective here on earth, the sky looks blue because the incoming light gets refracted and split in a prismatic manner by the water droplets in our atmosphere, we see more of the blue light out of the spectrum of colors coming through, making the sky appear blue, but at sunrise/sunset, more of the yellow, orange, red and violet from the spectrum comes through, making the sky appear in the multi colored hues that we all know and love.

I'm using a LG Stylo 3.

And you?

Btw, you didn't answer the correct question, you answered the question asked by OP and they are definitely not a newcomer, this thread is years old.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## fowhat (Mar 17, 2019)

Does anybody play in online casino ?https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=977674&page=2559#post79141395


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 18, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> When observed from space the atmosphere appears whitish-blue because of oxygen but from our perspective here on earth, the sky looks blue because the incoming light gets refracted and split in a prismatic manner by the water droplets in our atmosphere, we see more of the blue light out of the spectrum of colors coming through, making the sky appear blue, but at sunrise/sunset, more of the yellow, orange, red and violet from the spectrum comes through, making the sky appear in the multi colored hues that we all know and love.
> 
> I'm using a LG Stylo 3.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Note 4 



fowhat said:


> Does anybody play in online casino ?

Click to collapse



I don't play.  

Did anyone get pinched today from not wearing green?


----------



## SacredDeviL666 (Mar 18, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Note 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nopes not me never got pinched for not wearing but for black yes!

can i ask another question without answering another question ?


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 18, 2019)

SacredDeviL666 said:


> nopes not me never got pinched for not wearing but for black yes!
> 
> can i ask another question without answering another question ?

Click to collapse



Well, you might as well. Nobody else is playing by the rules.  

If Michelle and Barack Obama had Jimmy Page over for dinner, what would be the subject of dinner conversation?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 22, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> Well, you might as well. Nobody else is playing by the rules.
> 
> If Michelle and Barack Obama had Jimmy Page over for dinner, what would be the subject of dinner conversation?

Click to collapse



I think there would be a 
Communication Breakdown 
https://youtu.be/ZnfgRfhdpeQ

When you were a young child did you  play in the mud?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 22, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I think there would be a
> Communication Breakdown
> https://youtu.be/ZnfgRfhdpeQ
> 
> When you were a young child did you  play in the mud?

Click to collapse



Of course, I did and I loved it.

Do you love to walk through the rain, why or why not?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 22, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Of course, I did and I loved it.
> 
> Do you love to walk through the rain, why or why not?

Click to collapse



Sure do,  as long as it isn't a real heavy down pour and lightning.  Other than that, I love walking in the rain.  I don't know why....just enjoy it, especially on a hot day.  Lol, my dogs hate it.  

As an adult or teenager what job did you dislike the most?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 23, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Sure do,  as long as it isn't a real heavy down pour and lightning.  Other than that, I love walking in the rain.  I don't know why....just enjoy it, especially on a hot day.  Lol, my dogs hate it.
> 
> As an adult or teenager what job did you dislike the most?

Click to collapse



Working for a bus company (not as a driver) and being forced to work outside under any weather conditions and temperatures. 

Same?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 23, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Working for a bus company (not as a driver) and being forced to work outside under any weather conditions and temperatures.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



As a teenager (17 or 18 yrs young) working at a car wash, but I did my best and was tipped well.  Certain client's /people would ask for me to dry and detail there vehicles.  Lol, one day a Hostess delivery truck was next door and was unloading some HoHo's.  I went over there talked with the guy and he gave me a free box of them.  Lol,  I had the munchies, plus I hadn't eaten all day,  they hit the spot.  No, I didn't eat the whole box... I shared with coworkers  .  Was fired, the male supervisor asked me out on a date and I said no, then he fired me. What an a$$! 


Which do you fear more spiders or snakes?  If not neither of them than what?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 24, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> As a teenager (17 or 18 yrs young) working at a car wash, but I did my best and was tipped well.  Certain client's /people would ask for me to dry and detail there vehicles.  Lol, one day a Hostess delivery truck was next door and was unloading some HoHo's.  I went over there talked with the guy and he gave me a free box of them.  Lol,  I had the munchies, plus I hadn't eaten all day,  they hit the spot.  No, I didn't eat the whole box... I shared with coworkers  .  Was fired, the male supervisor asked me out on a date and I said no, then he fired me. What an a$$!
> 
> 
> Which do you fear more spiders or snakes?  If not neither of them than what?

Click to collapse



Whoohoo, crazy experience!

I fear spiders more than snakes as I have kinda problem with their movements and legs, dunno. 

In summer, do you have a lot of mosquitoes and how do you get rid of them?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 24, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Whoohoo, crazy experience!
> 
> I fear spiders more than snakes as I have kinda problem with their movements and legs, dunno.
> 
> In summer, do you have a lot of mosquitoes and how do you get rid of them?

Click to collapse



Haven't heard back from @wanderer1479   hope she is ok.  Miss seeing her.  

Same here with spiders, except with poisonous snakes ?

Yes, those blood suckers are horrible around here.  Try to dump all standing water and hope bats, birds and frogs/toads eat them.  I tried bat boxes, either small birds (house sparrows) or starlings try to nest in them, so that didn't work out.  Have several wren bird houses, they love to eat insects.  

Would you rather be a teenager (under parents rules) again with the knowledge/experience that you know now or be an adult with the freedom and responsibilities that comes with being an adult?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 25, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Haven't heard back from @wanderer1479   hope she is ok.  Miss seeing her.
> 
> Same here with spiders, except with poisonous snakes
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Me neither, hope she is ok, too :/ 

Adult because of the freedom.

Did you ever get X-rayed, what part and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 25, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Me neither, hope she is ok, too :/
> 
> Adult because of the freedom.
> 
> Did you ever get X-rayed, what part and why?

Click to collapse



Slammed thumb in car door...x-ray...
broken thumb.  Lower back pain...x-ray...arthritis.  Found lump.... mammogram...biopsy...non cancerous  . 

Have you had to stay over night in a hospital, if so, why?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 26, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Slammed thumb in car door...x-ray...
> broken thumb.  Lower back pain...x-ray...arthritis.  Found lump.... mammogram...biopsy...non cancerous  .
> 
> Have you had to stay over night in a hospital, if so, why?

Click to collapse



yes. 4 days. vommitting blood. they pulled off 5L of blood from belly. dr. said more ulcers than he could litterally count.
Dilaudid is a wonderful ride. 

if not happy with where you live and could live anywhere in the world , where and why?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 26, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> yes. 4 days. vommitting blood. they pulled off 5L of blood from belly. dr. said more ulcers than he could litterally count.
> Dilaudid is a wonderful ride.
> 
> if not happy with where you live and could live anywhere in the world , where and why?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm happy where I live and don't wanna move right now.

How many times did you move from one flat/house to another, when was the last time?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 26, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> I'm happy where I live and don't wanna move right now.
> 
> How many times did you move from one flat/house to another, when was the last time?

Click to collapse



Seven or eight .  Last time was 13 yrs ago.  

Did you have someone/roommate(s) living in your house/flat to help pay for rent?  Did you like your roommate(s)?


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 26, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Seven or eight .  Last time was 13 yrs ago.
> 
> Did you have someone/roommate(s) living in your house/flat to help pay for rent?  Did you like your roommate(s)?

Click to collapse



Yes, I have and I got to tell you it really sucked.  People getting drunk in the middle of the night. Making noise and having no consideration for those that have to go to work in the morning.  I'll never do it again.

Have you ever had a roommate stiff you on the utility bill?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 28, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> Yes, I have and I got to tell you it really sucked.  People getting drunk in the middle of the night. Making noise and having no consideration for those that have to go to work in the morning.  I'll never do it again.
> 
> Have you ever had a roommate stiff you on the utility bill?

Click to collapse



No.  But, have had a roommate that didn't clean, it drove me nuts.  

Have you fallen asleep while driving?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 29, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No.  But, have had a roommate that didn't clean, it drove me nuts.
> 
> Have you fallen asleep while driving?

Click to collapse



No.

Do you often fall asleep when you watch a movie, with what movie did it happen the last time?


----------



## Iamnegan (Mar 30, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> Do you often fall asleep when you watch a movie, with what movie did it happen the last time?

Click to collapse



Actually not movie it happened with the series called "The Walking Dead".

Same question for you


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 30, 2019)

To me this happens very rarely and while watching documentaries only. 

How many TV stations are there worth watching in your area?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 31, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> To me this happens very rarely and while watching documentaries only.
> 
> How many TV stations are there worth watching in your area?

Click to collapse



A couple on certain nights.  

Do you know anyone that believes the earth isn't round?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 31, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> A couple on certain nights.
> 
> Do you know anyone that believes the earth isn't round?

Click to collapse



No. 

Do you know anyone that still believes in Santa Claus, how old is that person?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 31, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> Do you know anyone that still believes in Santa Claus, how old is that person?

Click to collapse



Yes, and she is five years young.  

Do you go to the dentist every six months?  If not, how many times a year?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 31, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Yes, and she is five years young.
> 
> Do you go to the dentist every six months? If not, how many times a year?

Click to collapse



Once a year. 

What was your most painful experience with a dentist?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Mar 31, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Once a year.
> 
> What was your most painful experience with a dentist?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Had to have a tooth pulled.  Two dentists tried to pull it out for two hours.  They couldn't get it out.  I could feel it and it was painful.  Thankfully, my mom was with me,  she had to take me to an oral surgeon.  He and staff were out to lunch, so had to wait, maybe, 20 minutes.  The blood coming from my gum was hard to control with cotton and gauze.  It sucked ! 

Have you had a bad experience with the dentist? (I hope not)


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 1, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Had to have a tooth pulled.  Two dentists tried to pull it out for two hours.  They couldn't get it out.  I could feel it and it was painful.  Thankfully, my mom was with me,  she had to take me to an oral surgeon.  He and staff were out to lunch, so had to wait, maybe, 20 minutes.  The blood coming from my gum was hard to control with cotton and gauze.  It sucked !
> 
> Have you had a bad experience with the dentist? (I hope not)

Click to collapse



(And thank you for sharing that with us.................)

.......................

Nothing in comparison with what you just described.

KFC or Popeyes for fried chicken?


----------



## Aaron-POP (Apr 1, 2019)

KFC 

Football or basketball?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 2, 2019)

Aaron-POP said:


> KFC
> 
> Football or basketball?

Click to collapse



Neither nor, but if I have to chose I'll go for football.  

How many hours do you work in front of a computer per day?


----------



## ArunRocker (Apr 2, 2019)

5 hours may be..

PS4 vs Xbox vs stadia?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 5, 2019)

ArunRocker said:


> 5 hours may be..
> 
> PS4 vs Xbox vs stadia?

Click to collapse



Don't know...don't own any gaming system.  

What is the closest restaurant where you live and do you like the food?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 5, 2019)

pizza. and yes.
(love the new avatar  )


favorite memory from childhood?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 5, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> pizza. and yes.
> (love the new avatar  )
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Running through the woods.

What do you like most about spring?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2019)

Leaves


What do you most love about summer??


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 5, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> pizza. and yes.
> (love the new avatar  )
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



Aww, Thank you ((hug))


---------- Post added at 05:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:42 AM ----------




[email protected] said:


> Leaves
> 
> 
> What do you most love about summer??

Click to collapse



Stargazing

Did you watch a movie this weekend?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 9, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Aww, Thank you ((hug))
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:42 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope

What was the last good film that you saw?


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 10, 2019)

husam666 said:


> Nope
> 
> What was the last good film that you saw?

Click to collapse



"The Best of Enemies" and "Hotel Mumbai"

What was the last good TV show you saw?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 10, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> "The Best of Enemies" and "Hotel Mumbai"
> 
> What was the last good TV show you saw?

Click to collapse



"Stranger Things".

What live concert did you visit recently?


----------



## Sztarkel (Apr 10, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> "Stranger Things".
> 
> What live concert did you visit recently?

Click to collapse



It was Męskie Granie Orkiestra 2018, it's a pretty cool project that launches every year in Poland. It's sponsored by one beer company - they release one song every year by combined top-artists at the moment and then organize some small, one-day festivals with alot of different artists playing.

What's your favourite music band?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 10, 2019)

Sztarkel said:


> It was Męskie Granie Orkiestra 2018, it's a pretty cool project that launches every year in Poland. It's sponsored by one beer company - they release one song every year by combined top-artists at the moment and then organize some small, one-day festivals with alot of different artists playing.
> 
> What's your favourite music band?

Click to collapse



Several EDM DJs.

What kind and style of sun glasses do you prefer?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 14, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Several EDM DJs.
> 
> What kind and style of sun glasses do you prefer?

Click to collapse



No particular kind, as long as they're dark and mirrored. 

Do you wear sun glasses when it's cloudy?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 14, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No particular kind, as long as they're dark and mirrored.
> 
> Do you wear sun glasses when it's cloudy?

Click to collapse



No.

In what kind of restaurant have you been recently and what did you have?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 14, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> In what kind of restaurant have you been recently and what did you have?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Yesterday at IHOP, Turkey with mashed potato, side dish of one piece of French toast with peanut butter and strawberry syrup on it.  

Do you have a favorite chair you sit on at home, if so, what kind of chair?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 15, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Yesterday at IHOP, Turkey with mashed potato, side dish of one piece of French toast with peanut butter and strawberry syrup on it.
> 
> Do you have a favorite chair you sit on at home, if so, what kind of chair?

Click to collapse



Not really, but I love to chill out on my couch. 

Did you watch the new episode of GoT (Game of Thrones) yesterday?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 15, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Not really, but I love to chill out on my couch.
> 
> Did you watch the new episode of GoT (Game of Thrones) yesterday?

Click to collapse



Um, no.  Don't know what channel or whatever it shows on.  Did watch one of the stars from the show on a show and he won the Strong Man contest. Don't remember his name, but he is huge.  His wife looks tiny when sitting on his lap or standing beside him, LOL.  

Do you have a riding lawn mower?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 15, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Um, no.  Don't know what channel or whatever it shows on.  Did watch one of the stars from the show on a show and he won the Strong Man contest. Don't remember his name, but he is huge.  His wife looks tiny when sitting on his lap or standing beside him, LOL.
> 
> Do you have a riding lawn mower?

Click to collapse



No, I even don't have a garden or such, lol. 

What was the biggest vehicle of any kind you ever drove with?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 15, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> No, I even don't have a garden or such, lol.
> 
> What was the biggest vehicle of any kind you ever drove with?

Click to collapse



It was a yellow 70's Chevy Truck. 

Who taught you how to drive?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 15, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> It was a yellow 70's Chevy Truck.
> 
> Who taught you how to drive?

Click to collapse



Nice!

A driving school taught me.

Did you use a driving school, too, and how long did you need?

Sent from my OnePlus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 15, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Nice!
> 
> A driving school taught me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was around 9 or 10 yrs young and It started with my brothers teaching me how to drive.  They had a route tossing Penny Pal (something like it) paper / flyer and I would drive them through the neighborhood.  It wasn't much driving, but that's who initially taught me.  Then my mom sent us to a guy who owned a salvage yard, I would clean the cars and he would let us drive the vehicles around there.  Then at 15 or 16 went to a school where they had drivers ed class and that's when I got my drivers license.  I think, the drivers ed class lasted a month or two during the summer.  The guy who took me and two others out to drive, when I was driving, he would go score some.... 
He trusted me 'cause I was the best driver out of the group.  Apparently he thought none of us knew what he was doing, lol.  

What was your longest road trip in a vehicle?


----------



## ScardracS (Apr 15, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I was around 9 or 10 yrs young and It started with my brothers teaching me how to drive. They had a route tossing Penny Pal (something like it) paper / flyer and I would drive them through the neighborhood. It wasn't much driving, but that's who initially taught me. Then my mom sent us to a guy who owned a salvage yard, I would clean the cars and he would let us drive the vehicles around there. Then at 15 or 16 went to a school where they had drivers ed class and that's when I got my drivers license. I think, the drivers ed class lasted a month or two during the summer. The guy who took me and two others out to drive, when I was driving, he would go score some....
> He trusted me 'cause I was the best driver out of the group. Apparently he thought none of us knew what he was doing, lol.
> 
> What was your longest road trip in a vehicle?

Click to collapse



5hours, from my city to Turin.

How long you stay with your gf/bf?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 16, 2019)

ScardracS said:


> 5hours, from my city to Turin.
> 
> How long you stay with your gf/bf?

Click to collapse



17 years.

Same?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 19, 2019)

No. 

Any plans for Easter, how are you celebrating it?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 19, 2019)

not.

what is your favorite piece of art and why?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## DJ Robby (Apr 20, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> not.
> 
> what is your favorite piece of art and why?
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



My favourite piece of art is Music. Since music is a type of art too!

What's your favourite song?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 20, 2019)

DJ Robby said:


> My favourite piece of art is Music. Since music is a type of art too!
> 
> What's your favourite song?

Click to collapse



agree. music is definitely art. [emoji7] 

favorite song???? 
too many to name.
depends on mood. 
woof weef
tuffy. 

err on the side of kindness


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 22, 2019)

Where and when did you have your last sunburn and how bad was it?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 25, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Where and when did you have your last sunburn and how bad was it?

Click to collapse



Whole body except the parts that were covered.  Last year... Thankfully, it wasn't too bad.  

Have you ever worn a cowboy hat?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 25, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Whole body except the parts that were covered.  Last year... Thankfully, it wasn't too bad.
> 
> Have you ever worn a cowboy hat?

Click to collapse



No. 

What is your favorite perfume for women and men?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Apr 25, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> What is your favorite perfume for women and men?

Click to collapse



I use a body spray and it's lavender.  My granddad had a cologne that I loved, but I don't know what it was and can't ask him  

....


----------



## ScardracS (Apr 27, 2019)

DJ Robby said:


> My favourite piece of art is Music. Since music is a type of art too!
> 
> What's your favourite song?

Click to collapse



"Who wants to live forever" - Queen

Favourite film?


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 27, 2019)

ScardracS said:


> "Who wants to live forever" - Queen
> 
> Favorite film?

Click to collapse



That sure is a tough question because I've got a couple that basically tie for first place, but if I had to choose I'd say "Gladiator" with Russell Crowe.
Favorite car ?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 27, 2019)

one that gets me there and back without breaking down. 

favorite place you've visited/lived and why?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 29, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> one that gets me there and back without breaking down.
> 
> favorite place you've visited/lived and why?
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



The Philippines because their women just love American men.

Favorite international cuisine?


----------



## ulxerker (May 3, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> The Philippines because their women just love American men.
> 
> Favorite international cuisine?

Click to collapse



Italian. 

Favorite international drink (soft or hard)?


----------



## Gothys (May 3, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Italian.
> 
> Favorite international drink (soft or hard)?

Click to collapse



My favorite hard drink is Jagermeister, non-alcoholic - hot chocolate.

What is your favorite animal?


----------



## ulxerker (May 5, 2019)

Gothys said:


> My favorite hard drink is Jagermeister, non-alcoholic - hot chocolate.
> 
> What is your favorite animal?

Click to collapse



As a pet: budgie. As a meal: chicken. 

Same?


----------



## Gothys (May 5, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> As a pet: budgie. As a meal: chicken.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



As a meal - pizza. What are some of your favorite websites?


----------



## ulxerker (May 7, 2019)

XDA and News pages.

Do you still own CDs, how many approx.?


----------



## TravisBean (May 10, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> XDA and News pages.
> 
> Do you still own CDs, how many approx.?

Click to collapse



No, no need.
Do you still own DVD's ? (Generally speaking, I don't have any need for DVDs, but I do pick up a Blu-ray disc from time to time for their Superior video quality)


----------



## ulxerker (May 14, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> No, no need.
> Do you still own DVD's ? (Generally speaking, I don't have any need for DVDs, but I do pick up a Blu-ray disc from time to time for their Superior video quality)

Click to collapse



No.

Do you stream movies a lot, if so what provider (i.e. Netflix, Amazon, ...)?


----------



## paulsims (May 14, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> Do you stream movies a lot, if so what provider (i.e. Netflix, Amazon, ...)?

Click to collapse



Netflix mostly..............Jimmy fallon or jimmy kimmel??


----------



## TravisBean (May 14, 2019)

paulsims said:


> Netflix mostly..............Jimmy fallon or jimmy kimmel??

Click to collapse



Neither, I prefer Jimmy Dean 

View attachment 4758952

Gatorade or Powerade?


----------



## Raiz (May 14, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> Neither, I prefer Jimmy Dean
> Gatorade or Powerade?

Click to collapse



Powerade 

Should I make a thread in this section where people share the cringi-est anecdotes they have ?


----------



## TravisBean (May 14, 2019)

RaiZProduction said:


> Powerade
> 
> Should I make a thread in this section where people share the cringi-est anecdotes they have ?

Click to collapse



Guilty as charged! Have at it!  

Why is it that the video quality of a good Blu-ray disc which is only 1080p, still surpasses that of 4K streaming sites such as Netflix?


----------



## paulsims (May 16, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> Guilty as charged! Have at it!
> 
> Why is it that the video quality of a good Blu-ray disc which is only 1080p, still surpasses that of 4K streaming sites such as Netflix?

Click to collapse



Don't know why but this can help you

https://www.reviewgeek.com/6416/is-it-better-to-watch-a-4k-movie-on-blu-ray-or-through-streaming/


Your favourite series right now???


----------



## ulxerker (May 17, 2019)

Chernobyl. 

Any plans for the weekend, i.e. visiting family or friends?


----------



## Gerard20 (May 17, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Chernobyl.
> 
> Any plans for the weekend, i.e. visiting family or friends?

Click to collapse


----------



## paulsims (May 31, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Chernobyl.
> 
> Any plans for the weekend, i.e. visiting family or friends?

Click to collapse



friends

Minecraft or fortnite??


----------



## ulxerker (May 31, 2019)

paulsims said:


> friends
> 
> Minecraft or fortnite??

Click to collapse



Minecraft.

FPS (First Person Shooter) or strategy games?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 1, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Minecraft.
> 
> FPS (First Person Shooter) or strategy games?

Click to collapse



Strategy 

Do you play RTS games ?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 14, 2019)

karandpr said:


> Strategy
> 
> Do you play RTS games ?

Click to collapse



Have no idea what RTS is.  

Why did this thread quit answering questions and asking questions?


----------



## karandpr (Jun 14, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Have no idea what RTS is.
> 
> Why did this thread quit answering questions and asking questions?

Click to collapse



Probably they got scared off by mods ...

Recent movie you watched ?


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 15, 2019)

karandpr said:


> Probably they got scared off by mods ...
> 
> Recent movie you watched ?

Click to collapse



The Equalizer 2.

Where are you going on your next vacation?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 17, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> The Equalizer 2.
> 
> Where are you going on your next vacation?

Click to collapse



Not going anywhere. 

Do you have a nice stereo/sound system in your vehicle?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 17, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Not going anywhere.
> 
> Do you have a nice stereo/sound system in your vehicle?

Click to collapse



nope. rattilly as heck. but at home i run my phone thru my two guitar amplifiers and the sound is quite good.

what is/has been your favoeite job ?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 18, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> nope. rattilly as heck. but at home i run my phone thru my two guitar amplifiers and the sound is quite good.
> 
> what is/has been your favoeite job ?
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



Working for eBay was really a good time.

Same?


----------



## Flackbackst (Jun 18, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Working for eBay was really a good time.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Not was, exist. My own project about Hybrid decentralized newtworks.

6/3(1+1) = ?


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 18, 2019)

Flackbackst said:


> Not was, exist. My own project about Hybrid decentralized newtworks.
> 
> 6/3(1+1) = ?

Click to collapse



1.

(16x3/7)0 = ?


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 20, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> 1.
> 
> (16x3/7)0 = ?

Click to collapse



0
How many dead people are there in the Arlington National Cemetery?

@ mrrocketdog, running your phone thru two guitar amps is genuinely badass!!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 20, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> 0
> How many dead people are there in the Arlington National Cemetery?
> 
> @ mrrocketdog, running your phone thru two guitar amps is genuinely badass!!

Click to collapse



thank you. sounds better than my 20 year old stereo. lol. [emoji3] 

err on the side of kindness

---------- Post added at 02:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 PM ----------

over 400,000 is what i read. 

how many true friends can you count on?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 20, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> over 400,000 is what i read

Click to collapse



Actually, the correct answer is "all of them"  



mrrocketdog said:


> how many true friends can you count on?

Click to collapse



One, Myself...............

How many politicians does it take to screw in a lightbulb?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 20, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> Actually, the correct answer is "all of them"
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



None, they hire someone. 

Do you use candles or oil lamps when electricity goes out?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 20, 2019)

candles

do you sleep on side , stomach or back?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 21, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> candles
> 
> do you sleep on side , stomach or back?
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



Side and stomach 

Do you sleep on a soft or firm mattress ?


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 21, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Side and stomach
> 
> Do you sleep on a soft or firm mattress ?

Click to collapse



Firm mattress.

Do you sleep in pyjamas or anything else?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 21, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Firm mattress.
> 
> Do you sleep in pyjamas or anything else?

Click to collapse



No pyjamas,  women's muscle tank top or short nightgown in summer time.  

Are your vehicle windows tinted?


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 21, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No pyjamas,  women's muscle tank top or short nightgown in summer time.
> 
> Are your vehicle windows tinted?

Click to collapse



Yes, the rear ones.

In summer, do you prefer a fan or an A/C, and why?


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 21, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, the rear ones.
> 
> In summer, do you prefer a fan or an A/C, and why?

Click to collapse



No contest. Definitely air conditioning.

Swimming pool or the ocean?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 21, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> No contest. Definitely air conditioning.
> 
> Swimming pool or the ocean?

Click to collapse



no contest. definitely the ocean.

do you own and ride a bicycle?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 21, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> no contest. definitely the ocean.
> 
> do you own and ride a bicycle?
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



Hey, if you knew how many sharks were actually out there you wouldn't say that.

I used to have an expensive older Motobecane 12-speed racing bike but my friend took the liberty of wrecking it.

Do you prefer automatic shift or manual?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 22, 2019)

manual. just for the fun of it.

history behind your avatar?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 22, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> manual. just for the fun of it.
> 
> history behind your avatar?
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



It was my avatar on a different website. Most people found it quite hilarious so I've stuck with it.

 The history behind your avatar?


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 22, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> It was my avatar on a different website. Most people found it quite hilarious so I've stuck with it.
> 
> The history behind your avatar?

Click to collapse



A game called Max Payne. 

Yours?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 22, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> A game called Max Payne.
> 
> Yours?

Click to collapse



Have a half Wolf half Siberian Husky, but have two doggies...like wolves,  my dad (step dad) was Indian, plus my granddad was in WW II... 2WW.  Just merged them all together.  

What color of eyes do you like?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 22, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Have a half Wolf half Siberian Husky, but have two doggies...like wolves,  my dad (step dad) was Indian, plus my granddad was in WW II... 2WW.  Just merged them all together.
> 
> What color of eyes do you like?

Click to collapse



yours [emoji8] 

are you left handed or right handed

err on the side of kindness


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 23, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> yours [emoji8]
> 
> are you left handed or right handed
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



?

Right handed 

When was the last time it rained/thunderstormed?


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 23, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Right handed
> 
> When was the last time it rained/thunderstormed?

Click to collapse



A week ago.

When was the last time you've been to a zoo?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 23, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> A week ago.
> 
> When was the last time you've been to a zoo?

Click to collapse



10 - 11 yrs ago.  I stopped going 'cause I saw this coyote pacing back and forth,  I knew it was stressed out, so I never went back.  

What did you do this weekend?


----------



## Raiz (Jun 23, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> 10 - 11 yrs ago. I stopped going 'cause I saw this coyote pacing back and forth, I knew it was stressed out, so I never went back.
> 
> What did you do this weekend?

Click to collapse



Learnt for the last test of my final exams but as it turns out I'm lost in XDA for about 10 min 

What was your first post on XDA ?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 24, 2019)

RaiZProduction said:


> Learnt for the last test of my final exams but as it turns out I'm lost in XDA for about 10 min
> 
> What was your first post on XDA ?

Click to collapse



Too long ago to remember too lazy to look for it, lol.  

What tune are you listening to right now?


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 25, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Too long ago to remember too lazy to look for it, lol.
> 
> What tune are you listening to right now?

Click to collapse



To my 2 singing budgies. 

Same?


----------



## Raiz (Jun 25, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> To my 2 singing budgies.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Ghost choir-Louie Zong (when I'm in a bad mood  )

Edit #1:
Oops I forgot the question:
What did you eat last time ?


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 25, 2019)

RaiZProduction said:


> Ghost choir-Louie Zong (when I'm in a bad mood  )

Click to collapse



... and your new question is ... ?


----------



## Raiz (Jun 25, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> ... and your new question is ... ?

Click to collapse



Fixed


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 25, 2019)

Asked and answered because from the previous posts I don't even know who had the last question! 
So I'll just go ahead and ask a question.

Where is my hamburger??!!!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 25, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> Asked and answered because from the previous posts I don't even know who had the last question!
> So I'll just go ahead and ask a question.
> 
> Where is my hamburger??!!!

Click to collapse



standing over there in the field.

do you own any pets? how many? what kind?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 25, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> standing over there in the field.
> 
> do you own any pets? how many? what kind?

Click to collapse



It's impossible for a hamburger to stand.  It can lay flat on a plate or held by one or two hands, but I have yet to see a standing hamburger.

 No, I don't own any pets.

Do you think it's okay for wild animals raised from infancy to be kept as pets?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 26, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> It's impossible for a hamburger to stand.  It can lay flat on a plate or held by one or two hands, but I have yet to see a standing hamburger.
> 
> No, I don't own any pets.
> 
> Do you think it's okay for wild animals raised from infancy to be kept as pets?

Click to collapse



think about where that hamburger comes from. 

not imho.

where were you born?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 26, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> think about where that hamburger comes from.
> 
> not imho.
> 
> where were you born?

Click to collapse



USA
What do you call a cow with no legs?


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 26, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> USA
> What do you call a cow with no legs?

Click to collapse



Dunno. 

Do you?


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 26, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> USA
> What do you call a cow with no legs?

Click to collapse




ulxerker said:


> Dunno.
> 
> Do you?

Click to collapse



Ground Beef.  

What is your favorite fast food restaurant?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 26, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> Ground Beef.
> 
> What is your favorite fast food restaurant?

Click to collapse



none.

why dont bears wear shoes?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 27, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> none.
> 
> why dont bears wear shoes?
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



'Cause they like to go Bearfoot  

Do you go outside barefoot?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jun 27, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> 'Cause they like to go Bearfoot
> 
> Do you go outside barefoot?

Click to collapse



lol. very good , no. its because they would still have bear feet. 

yes.

do you?

err on the side of kindness

---------- Post added at 07:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------




2WhiteWolves said:


> 'Cause they like to go Bearfoot
> 
> Do you go outside barefoot?

Click to collapse



lol. good one , but no. its because they would still have bear feet.

yes.

do you?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 27, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> lol. very good , no. its because they would still have bear feet.
> 
> yes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol 

No, use to, but now have heel spurs  

What was the stupidest thing you did as a teenager?


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 27, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Lol
> 
> No, use to, but now have heel spurs
> 
> What was the stupidest thing you did as a teenager?

Click to collapse



Start smoking.

In what age did you have your first boy-/girlfriend?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 27, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Start smoking.
> 
> In what age did you have your first boy-/girlfriend?

Click to collapse



I think, first boyfriend was 15 or 16. 

Are you allergic to poison ivy?


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 27, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I think, first boyfriend was 15 or 16.
> 
> Are you allergic to poison ivy?

Click to collapse



Who isn't allergic to poison ivy ??

 Do you think that a gunshot wound to the head would cause discomfort?


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 27, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> Who isn't allergic to poison ivy ??
> 
> Do you think that a gunshot wound to the head would cause discomfort?

Click to collapse



Yes and with a terrible headache.

Who wants to get ban today?


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 27, 2019)

Mr. Clown said:


> Yes and with a terrible headache.
> 
> Who wants to get ban today?

Click to collapse



Not me.  :angel:

Why do you insist on scaring small children with that Avatar?


----------



## Mr. Clown (Jun 27, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> Not me.  :angel:
> 
> Why do you insist on scaring small children with that Avatar?

Click to collapse



That's what pennywise is supposed to do

Why do you scare lactose intolerant people with your avatar too?


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 27, 2019)

Mr. Clown said:


> That's what pennywise is supposed to do
> 
> Why do you scare lactose intolerant people with your avatar too?

Click to collapse



Because those who contribute to the proliferation of odoriferous emanations deserve no better. 

Is it lonely at the top?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 28, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> Because those who contribute to the proliferation of odoriferous emanations deserve no better. [emoji14]
> 
> Is it lonely at the top?

Click to collapse



If you're by yourself.  

Are you alone tonight?


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 28, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> If your by yourself.
> 
> Are you alone tonight?

Click to collapse



Nah, me and Mr. Clown are downing a couple of beers together.

Are you alone tonight ??


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 28, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> Nah, me and Mr. Clown are downing a couple of beers together.
> 
> Are you alone tonight ??

Click to collapse



No.

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 28, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> Any plans for the weekend?

Click to collapse



Gonna take it easy and may go visit with my brother and nephew for a while.  

If you drink beer... What kind?


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 28, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Gonna take it easy and may go visit with my brother and nephew for a while.
> 
> If you drink beer... What kind?

Click to collapse



Lager.

If you drink wine, what kind?


----------



## TravisBean (Jun 28, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Lager.
> 
> If you drink wine, what kind?

Click to collapse



Sutter Home White Zinfandel.
If you drink, tea what kind?


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 28, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> Sutter Home White Zinfandel.
> If you drink, tea what kind?

Click to collapse



I don't like tea.

What was the fastest speed you ever drove in a car or on a motorbike?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 28, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> I don't like tea.
> 
> What was the fastest speed you ever drove in a car or on a motorbike?

Click to collapse



100-105 in a 1978 firebird.  This might be hard to believe, but all true.  I was driving with three passengers in the car.  A cop with no sirens or lights on was on my tail.  I pushed on breaks several times for him to pass me or get off my tail, he did neither, so I went faster up to 100-105.  Slowed down, turned right, then turned left into a dead end street, backed out,  the cop turned around and pulled me over.  He pulled me over 'cause I backed out instead of pulling into a driveway and entering the street the lawful way.  He didn't give me a ticket for speeding or for backing up into the street.  He said he was after the car that was in front of me,  I didn't believe him.  One passenger was arrested for a warrant he had out on him....wasn't informed he had a warrant for his arrest.  Was kinda relieved, the guy had bad body odor that was stinking up the car.  He was a friend of a friend that was in the car...I didn't know him.  
I was nervous as hell when I was pulled over.... could've of jump outta my skin, lol.  

What is your worse story with a law enforcement officer?


----------



## ulxerker (Jun 29, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> 100-105 in a 1978 firebird.  This might be hard to believe, but all true.  I was driving with three passengers in the car.  A cop with no sirens or lights on was on my tail.  I pushed on breaks several times for him to pass me or get off my tail, he did neither, so I went faster up to 100-105.  Slowed down, turned right, then turned left into a dead end street, backed out,  the cop turned around and pulled me over.  He pulled me over 'cause I backed out instead of pulling into a driveway and entering the street the lawful way.  He didn't give me a ticket for speeding or for backing up into the street.  He said he was after the car that was in front of me,  I didn't believe him.  One passenger was arrested for a warrant he had out on him....wasn't informed he had a warrant for his arrest.  Was kinda relieved, the guy had bad body odor that was stinking up the car.  He was a friend of a friend that was in the car...I didn't know him.
> I was nervous as hell when I was pulled over.... could've of jump outta my skin, lol.
> 
> What is your worse story with a law enforcement officer?

Click to collapse



Wow ... thrilling  

A few years ago I drove in a BMW and I got pulled over by a following police car without any reason. For 1 hour they searched and checked the entire car from both, inside and outside. Of course, they didn't find anything and I still don't know the reason. That way annoying and I was really pissed.  

Did the police ever helped you in any way, how exactly?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jun 29, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Wow ... thrilling
> 
> A few years ago I drove in a BMW and I got pulled over by a following police car without any reason. For 1 hour they searched and checked the entire car from both, inside and outside. Of course, they didn't find anything and I still don't know the reason. That way annoying and I was really pissed.
> 
> Did the police ever helped you in any way, how exactly?

Click to collapse



You had a right to be pissed ! 

Haha ? nope.  Well,  not unless you count the cop taking away the stinky guy out of the car, lol.   

Have you ever helped someone that was pulled over from car trouble?  If so,  what did you do?


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 2, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> You had a right to be pissed !
> 
> Haha  nope.  Well,  not unless you count the cop taking away the stinky guy out of the car, lol.
> 
> Have you ever helped someone that was pulled over from car trouble?  If so,  what did you do?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, I never had that opportunity. 

When you use a pen, what color do you prefer, and why?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 2, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Unfortunately, I never had that opportunity.
> 
> When you use a pen, what color do you prefer, and why?

Click to collapse



i don't care about colors as long as it's not red.

what is the worse thing that gave you the most emotional pain ever?


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 2, 2019)

simonbigwave said:


> i don't care about colors as long as it's not red.
> 
> what is the worse thing that gave you the most emotional pain ever?

Click to collapse



Till now it was the moment my granny died last year.

Same?


----------



## AHE_XDA (Jul 3, 2019)

simonbigwave said:


> i don't care about colors as long as it's not red.
> 
> what is the worse thing that gave you the most emotional pain ever?

Click to collapse



Burying two Fathers (biological and step) within a five year span. That ****ed with my head for a good year afterwards. I took the work year off to travel more.

As for pens, black. The bluntness of its color comes across as more professional and sincere to me.

What is one simple thing that makes you happy?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 3, 2019)

AHE_XDA said:


> Burying two Fathers (biological and step) within a five year span. That ****ed with my head for a good year afterwards. I took the work year off to travel more.
> 
> As for pens, black. The bluntness of its color comes across as more professional and sincere to me.
> 
> What is one simple thing that makes you happy?

Click to collapse



my kid's smile (yes she is 33 and lives ahellavlong way from me. but she has my heart).:good:

who is the one person youre closest to in all of your life & why?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 4, 2019)

Kleeeniks said:


> Cheesey toes are for dinner.
> 
> How can I make £150?

Click to collapse



Get a job.

What is your favorite clothing brand and why?


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 4, 2019)

dochoihahuy said:


> Why was my question not answered?

Click to collapse



Beacause those who contribute to the proliferation of odoriferous emanations deserve no better.

 "What is the creature that walks on four legs in the morning, two legs at noon and three in the evening?"


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jul 5, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Get a job.
> 
> What is your favorite clothing brand and why?

Click to collapse



Don't have a favorite.  



TravisBean said:


> Beacause those who contribute to the proliferation of odoriferous emanations deserve no better.
> 
> "What is the creature that walks on four legs in the morning, two legs at noon and three in the evening?"

Click to collapse



A baby.... An adult.... An older adult with a cane.


How was your day today?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 5, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Don't have a favorite.
> 
> 
> A baby.... An adult.... An older adult with a cane.
> ...

Click to collapse



busier than i wanted. but good also.

do you see shapes in clouds? if so what was the last you remember?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 5, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> busier than i wanted. but good also.
> 
> do you see shapes in clouds? if so what was the last you remember?
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



Yeah, sometimes. Last time it was a car.

How many books do you read approx. per month?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 5, 2019)

yeah! what he said

err on the side of kindness


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jul 5, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> yeah! what he said
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



Lol,  tell me what he said ?

Do you have a fan going while you sleep?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 5, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Lol,  tell me what he said ?
> 
> Do you have a fan going while you sleep?

Click to collapse



yes. and while awake.

do you live in the country , city or suburbs and why?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jul 5, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> yes. and while awake.
> 
> do you live in the country , city or suburbs and why?
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



In the country.  The rent kept on going up every year, plus just got tired of the city....people are getting so rude. 


How's 'bout you?


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 6, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> In the country.  The rent kept on going up every year, plus just got tired of the city....people are getting so rude.
> 
> 
> How's 'bout you?

Click to collapse



In the city because of work.

What kind of window blinds so you have, if at all?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jul 6, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> In the city because of work.
> 
> What kind of window blinds so you have, if at all?

Click to collapse



The cheap kind of blinds, lol.  Next year going to put up the those kind that darken the rooms... Hopefully, they will help keep more of the hotness out. 

Do you have a favorite number... (1 2 3... & so on) ? If so, what is it and why?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 6, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> The cheap kind of blinds, lol.  Next year going to put up the those kind that darken the rooms... Hopefully, they will help keep more of the hotness out.
> 
> Do you have a favorite number... (1 2 3... & so on) ? If so, what is it and why?

Click to collapse



right now its 3. "things" seem to run in 3s lately in my world.

favorite time of day and why?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jul 7, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> right now its 3. "things" seem to run in 3s lately in my world.
> 
> favorite time of day and why?
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



I'm waiting for the third thing to happen  

I like the night.  It's time to relax and unwind  

Anything bad happen to you recently? If so, what?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 7, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I'm waiting for the third thing to happen
> 
> I like the night.  It's time to relax and unwind
> 
> Anything bad happen to you recently? If so, what?

Click to collapse



(hoping 3rd thing is good. but from your 'sad face' i'm guessing it isnt)
(also night is favorite time.  )

no. nothing bad to me directly.

where was your last vacation to?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 7, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> (hoping 3rd thing is good. but from your 'sad face' i'm guessing it isnt)
> (also night is favorite time.  )
> 
> no. nothing bad to me directly.
> ...

Click to collapse



Egypt, it was great. 

Same?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jul 7, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> (hoping 3rd thing is good. but from your 'sad face' i'm guessing it isnt)
> (also night is favorite time.  )
> 
> no. nothing bad to me directly.
> ...

Click to collapse



Awe, Thank you ♥ ((hug)) .  I always have hope it will be good  
  night is the best  
  Glad nothing bad has happened to you.  


ulxerker said:


> Egypt, it was great.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse


  Glad it was a great vacation  

W.V , Have family there.  

Do you have a telescope?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 7, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Awe, Thank you ♥ ((hug)) .  I always have hope it will be good
> night is the best
> Glad nothing bad has happened to you.
> QUOTE=ulxerker;79858689]Egypt, it was great.
> ...

Click to collapse


  Glad it was a great vacation  

W.V , Have family there.  

Do you have a telescope?[/QUOTE]
nope. i have binoculars. does that count. lol

are you artistic and if so how?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jul 7, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> W.V , Have family there.
> 
> Do you have a telescope?

Click to collapse




mrrocketdog said:


> nope. i have binoculars. does that count. lol
> 
> are you artistic and if so how?
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



If you count paracord artistic, then yes. If not, then no.  Use make stuff from beads, if that counts too.  Can't do the small bead work anymore   damn carpal tunnel  

Do you do any kind of projects with wood? If so, what?


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 8, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> If you count paracord artistic, then yes. If not, then no.  Use make stuff from beads, if that counts too.  Can't do the small bead work anymore   damn carpal tunnel
> 
> Do you do any kind of projects with wood? If so, what?

Click to collapse



No.

Do or did you anything that had to do with pottery, what exactly?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 8, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> Do or did you anything that had to do with pottery, what exactly?

Click to collapse



nope.

same?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 8, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> nope.
> 
> same?
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



No.

Do or did you habe any creative hobby, wich one?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 8, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> Do or did you habe any creative hobby, wich one?

Click to collapse



play guitar (some. lol) and use to sculpt a bit.

how many businesses do you know of that the internet killed off?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jul 10, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> play guitar (some. lol) and use to sculpt a bit.
> 
> how many businesses do you know of that the internet killed off?
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



Dunno 

Do you have a favorite koozie you use?
Otay, no one wants to answer that question... I'll try another.  

Enjoying the weekend so far?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 15, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Dunno
> 
> Do you have a favorite koozie you use?
> Otay, no one wants to answer that question... I'll try another.
> ...

Click to collapse



sure.

What is the first ever memory you have, as a child or baby?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 15, 2019)

rollerskating down the sidewalk. with the *good* skates with steel wheels.

whats been your favorite time of your life?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## The Fer-Shiz-Nizzle (Jul 15, 2019)

1st time sky diving with my friends. 

What car did you once own that you wish you still had?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 16, 2019)

a 1980 KZ1000.

who was your first kiss?




err on the side of kindness


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 16, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> a 1980 KZ1000.
> 
> who was your first kiss?

Click to collapse



I was kissed by a Gibson ES-335 and a Fender Vibrolux amp.

What is your favorite instrument?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 16, 2019)

my Breedlove Concert Premiere

are you a morning person or a night person?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 16, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> my Breedlove Concert Premiere
> 
> are you a morning person or a night person?
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



In my youth I was a night person, now I'm a morning person. 

If you'd be allowed to chose, do you prefer to work indoor or outdoor and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jul 19, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> In my youth I was a night person, now I'm a morning person.
> 
> If you'd be allowed to chose, do you prefer to work indoor or outdoor and why?

Click to collapse



Outdoors...it feels more free than being inside.  

Why is there sesame seeds on buns?


----------



## ulxerker (Jul 19, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Outdoors...it feels more free than being inside.
> 
> Why is there sesame seeds on buns?

Click to collapse



For optical reasons only.

What is your favorite seasoning?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jul 19, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> For optical reasons only.
> 
> What is your favorite seasoning?

Click to collapse



LOL pepper, the kind in a pepper mill.  

Do you use a lot of salt?


----------



## ShapesBlue (Jul 19, 2019)

On certain things I do yes. Favorite phone of all the ones you've owned  over the years?


----------



## TravisBean (Jul 19, 2019)

ShapesBlue said:


> On certain things I do yes. Favorite phone of all the ones you've owned  over the years?

Click to collapse



Sony Z Ultra, although a bit dated, still using it.

What smartphone within the last 2 years has the brightest screen for out-door/sunlight viewing?
(Most reviews are pointing towards the LG G7 ThinQ) ( I need a phone that will work well outdoors in direct sunlight, to use with a DJI drone)


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 19, 2019)

might want to double check but no root for LG G7 thinQ

err on the side of kindness


----------



## allmanallpimp (Jul 23, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> Sony Z Ultra, although a bit dated, still using it.
> 
> What smartphone within the last 2 years has the brightest screen for out-door/sunlight viewing?
> (Most reviews are pointing towards the LG G7 ThinQ) ( I need a phone that will work well outdoors in direct sunlight, to use with a DJI drone)

Click to collapse



DJI deliberately "work best" with apple from what i have seen...  i can never own one because of this...  Unsure if brightest or not, but the OnePlus 7 Pro is a decent phone and screen.  I just picked up the razer phone 2 on sale...  i couldn't say no to the deal, and i haven't had an issue outside yet...

what is your favorite hdr format?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 5, 2019)

HDR-10.

When were you drunken the last time you remember and how bad was it?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 6, 2019)

15 or 16 y/o. me and then girlfriend drank two bottles of MD2020. rolling in the early morning dew covered grass puking our insides outside. what a f*ckin mess. lmao.

is there a name you wish you had that you dont? what is it & why?


err on the side of kindness


----------



## zubair1836 (Aug 6, 2019)

Nah, I'm very well with the name I have.

Why don't people (usually) just say what they feel? Even when it is a good feeling


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 7, 2019)

zubair1836 said:


> Nah, I'm very well with the name I have.
> 
> Why don't people (usually) just say what they feel? Even when it is a good feeling

Click to collapse



It's easier not to say. 

Did you dislike getting your hair cut when you were a child?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 7, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> It's easier not to say.
> 
> Did you dislike getting your hair cut when you were a child?

Click to collapse



Yes, very much  

How about you and what haircut did you usually get?


----------



## zubair1836 (Aug 7, 2019)

Didn't like getting haircut, It was really an old school I got 

How do you deal it when someone at your workplace disrespects you? while he/she has no authority to do so.


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 7, 2019)

zubair1836 said:


> Didn't like getting haircut, It was really an old school I got
> 
> How do you deal it when someone at your workplace disrespects you? while he/she has no authority to do so.

Click to collapse



Spike their coffee/tea/soda with LSD.

How do you tell a beautiful woman that she has a feminine hygiene odor/problem?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 7, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> Spike their coffee/tea/soda with LSD.
> 
> How do you tell a beautiful woman that she has a feminine hygiene odor/problem?

Click to collapse



If, you know her well, tell her, if not,  write a letter/note and mail it to her, and hopefully,  she will take care of the odor.  

When was the last time you wrote a letter and used snail mail?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 12, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> If, you know her well, tell her, if not,  write a letter/note and mail it to her, and hopefully,  she will take care of the odor.
> 
> When was the last time you wrote a letter and used snail mail?

Click to collapse



Omg, approx. 30 years ago, lol.

Did you ever receive love letters and did you start a relationship/affair with the author afterwards?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 12, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Omg, approx. 30 years ago, lol.
> 
> Did you ever receive love letters and did you start a relationship/affair with the author afterwards?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, never had the pleasure of receiving any love letters  

Is there one thing you would never till your girlfriend, boyfriend or spouse?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 12, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Unfortunately, never had the pleasure of receiving any love letters
> 
> Is there one thing you would never till your girlfriend, boyfriend or spouse?

Click to collapse



(pm your address [emoji2] )
yes there is. and am sure not telling here. lol.

who is your personal hero?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 13, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> (pm your address [emoji2] )
> yes there is. and am sure not telling here. lol.
> 
> who is your personal hero?
> ...

Click to collapse



?

Don't have one.  

Who is your favorite comic book super hero or comic book?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 13, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Don't have one.
> 
> Who is your favorite comic book super hero or comic book?

Click to collapse



Don't have one  

Same?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 13, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Don't have one
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Iron Man 

What is the one thing you most like about yourself?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 14, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Iron Man
> 
> What is the one thing you most like about yourself?

Click to collapse



My smile.

What do you *dis*-like the most about yourself?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 14, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> My smile.
> 
> What do you *dis*-like the most about yourself?

Click to collapse



?

I lost interest in walking, lifting weights and such ever since my dad and friend died.  And, I don't know how to get back into doing those things again.  

Did you watch a movie this past weekend? If yes....Did you like it?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 14, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> ?
> 
> I lost interest in walking, lifting weights and such ever since my dad and friend died.  And, I don't know how to get back into doing those things again.
> 
> Did you watch a movie this past weekend? If yes....Did you like it?

Click to collapse



nope i didnt watch one. 

if you could have one "superpower" what would it be?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 14, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> [emoji4]
> 
> I lost interest in walking, lifting weights and such ever since my dad and friend died.  And, I don't know how to get back into doing those things again.
> 
> Did you watch a movie this past weekend? If yes....Did you like it?

Click to collapse



Find your own significant way to take them on a walk or to lift weights "with" you, then let the time "with" them be your inspiration and motivation. Do your personal thinking during this time and talk to them about what is on your mind and in your heart while you are walking or lifting, you never know, the parts of them that carry inside you just might have something to "say" in what you are thinking and feeling. If you can put your mind and heart into it the right way, you can make this happen and you'll be better for it. Don't try to "find" them there, focus yourself and "put" them there. 

No movie this weekend.

Do you think you can at least try what I advised above?


Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 14, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Find your own significant way to take them on a walk or to lift weights "with" you, then let the time "with" them be your inspiration and motivation. Do your personal thinking during this time and talk to them about what is on your mind and in your heart while you are walking or lifting, you never know, the parts of them that carry inside you just might have something to "say" in what you are thinking and feeling. If you can put your mind and heart into it the right way, you can make this happen and you'll be better for it. Don't try to "find" them there, focus yourself and "put" them there.
> 
> No movie this weekend.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Aww ((hugs))) Thank you 

I will do my best and try  


mrrocketdog said:


> nope i didnt watch one.
> 
> if you could have one "superpower" what would it be?
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



There are so many superpowers, I don't know which one I would pick.  

How has the first half of the week been going?  
(I hope it's gone well  )


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 16, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> How has the first half of the week been going?
> (I hope it's gone well  )

Click to collapse



Kinda stressful as there is a lot of work to do. 

How often do you charge your phone in a week approx.?


----------



## zubair1836 (Aug 16, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Kinda stressful as there is a lot of work to do.
> 
> How often do you charge your phone in a week approx.?

Click to collapse



It's an old Galaxy S4, so batteru runs out quickly and I keep it moslty on charging. Out of 1 week: One day is portion of it on charging 

What's easiest way to earn money for a new phone (legally) ?


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 16, 2019)

zubair1836 said:


> It's an old Galaxy S4, so batteru runs out quickly and I keep it moslty on charging. Out of 1 week: One day is portion of it on charging
> 
> What's easiest way to earn money for a new phone (legally) ?

Click to collapse



Sell your blood.

When will the new season of "Better Call Saul" begin ?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 17, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> nope i didnt watch one.
> 
> if you could have one "superpower" what would it be?
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



Rogue's ability, the ability to absorb other superpowers.

Hero or villain?

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 19, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Rogue's ability, the ability to absorb other superpowers.
> 
> Hero or villain?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hero.

When are you headed to work today, and when will you be home again?


----------



## Droidriven (Aug 19, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Hero.
> 
> 
> 
> When are you headed to work today, and when will you be home again?

Click to collapse



Some time in the morning and some time in the evening.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 19, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Some time in the morning and some time in the evening.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



... and your new question is ... ?


----------



## Rajdeep147 (Aug 19, 2019)

What is the difference between dark and black?


----------



## TravisBean (Aug 19, 2019)

Rajdeep147 said:


> What is the difference between dark and black?

Click to collapse



One will reflect light differently than the other.

When will the dictator of North Korea finally break down and publicly announce that he too,  must squat and release feces/ excrement on a regular basis as do all the other leaders of the world ??







(Inagoddadavida baby)


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 20, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> One will reflect light differently than the other.
> 
> When will the dictator of North Korea finally break down and publicly announce that he too,  must squat and release feces/ excrement on a regular basis as do all the other leaders of the world ??

Click to collapse



When North and South Korea are reunited. 

What is you favorite continent and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 27, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> When North and South Korea are reunited.
> 
> What is you favorite continent and why?

Click to collapse



North America, cuz it's the only continent I've been on.

The longest time you hadn't taken a shower or bath?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 28, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> North America, cuz it's the only continent I've been on.
> 
> The longest time you hadn't taken a shower or bath?

Click to collapse



I think 2 days during camping when I was a kid.

What kind or brand of shower gel do you prefer?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 28, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> I think 2 days during camping when I was a kid.
> 
> What kind or brand of shower gel do you prefer?

Click to collapse



Dove 

As a child, Do you remember when you first found a tick on your body and did it freak you out?


----------



## Ratya (Aug 28, 2019)

"Guys, I have a question, is it possible to trust such services for the essay writing? - https://paidpaper.net/best-resume-writing-services/ . Reviews seem to be positive, but I'm afraid that they are ordered by the owners of such services. What do you think?
"


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 28, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Dove
> 
> As a child, Do you remember when you first found a tick on your body and did it freak you out?

Click to collapse



Me too  

No, never had one. 

What is the biggest animal that ever did sting or bite you?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 28, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Me too
> 
> No, never had one.
> 
> What is the biggest animal that ever did sting or bite you?

Click to collapse



?

First bite, was by a Chihuahua when I was around 9 or 10 yrs young.  She was attacked by a German Shepherd and was severely hurt. After she made it home, she went under a bed, and I was trying to get her out.  She ended up dying from her wound  . 
Second bite, was by a wiener dog.  He ran out of the owners home, ran  across the street, and right over to me.  So, I tried to pick him up, cuz I didn't want him to run back across the street...didn't want him to get hit by a vehicle.  He bit me while trying to pick him up.  He stuck around until owner got there to get him.

Have you ever stood outside while it was storming and try to get a picture(s) of lightening?


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 28, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> First bite, was by a Chihuahua when I was around 9 or 10 yrs young.  She was attacked by a German Shepherd and was severely hurt. After she made it home, she went under a bed, and I was trying to get her out.  She ended up dying from her wound  .
> Second bite, was by a wiener dog.  He ran out of the owners home, ran  across the street, and right over to me.  So, I tried to pick him up, cuz I didn't want him to run back across the street...didn't want him to get hit by a vehicle.  He bit me while trying to pick him up.  He stuck around until owner got there to get him.
> 
> Have you ever stood outside while it was storming and try to get a picture(s) of lightening?

Click to collapse



No ... unfortunately, I'm afraid of storms.

Did you and did it work?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 28, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> No ... unfortunately, I'm afraid of storms.
> 
> Did you and did it work?

Click to collapse



yes , tried numerous times. but never caught it. (love storms  )

how old were you when you rode your first horse?/if youve ridden.

err on the side of kindness


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 28, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> No ... unfortunately, I'm afraid of storms.
> 
> Did you and did it work?

Click to collapse



Yes and yes...here are a couple of pics 
This one is from last month 


This one a couple/few yrs ago 

Have more, but don't want to get in trouble for posting too many pics in here.  



mrrocketdog said:


> yes , tried numerous times. but never caught it. (love storms  )
> 
> how old were you when you rode your first horse?/if youve ridden.
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



First time was sometime between 9 and 12 yrs. 

Did you and were you ever bucked off the horse?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 28, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Yes and yes...here are a couple of pics
> This one is from last month
> View attachment 4812360
> This one a couple/few yrs ago
> ...

Click to collapse



(very nicr pics[emoji1] .) never bucked off but my cousin , whose horse it was , told me "whatever you do dont run it!" so of course being a know-it-all teen ; as soon as i was out of site i ran it. *DAMN* i never been so scared. slipping and sliding in the saddle , just knew i was going to fall off before i got it stopped. thankfully i didnt.!

ever lived on a farm?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 28, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> (very nice pics[emoji1] .) never bucked off but my cousin , whose horse it was , told me "whatever you do dont run it!" so of course being a know-it-all teen ; as soon as i was out of site i ran it. *DAMN* i never been so scared. slipping and sliding in the saddle , just knew i was going to fall off before i got it stopped. thankfully i didnt.!
> 
> ever lived on a farm?
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



Sorry, but I...LOL ?
I could picture it in my head.

Thank you ?

Yes, sometime when I was, I think, between 7 and 10 yrs young.  My memory is fuzzy from that young.  Hit my head too many times, three times was not my fault, other time kind of my fault.

Do you have any scar tissue from stitches? If so, from what?

Sent from....somewhere


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 29, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Sorry, but I...LOL ?
> I could picture it in my head.
> 
> Thank you ?
> ...

Click to collapse



yes. from work accidents. two on R hand. one from sheet metal , one from a fall off a ladder. multiple scars on L upper arm ; motorcycle accident.

have you ever flown an airplane/glider?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 29, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> yes. from work accidents. two on R hand. one from sheet metal , one from a fall off a ladder. multiple scars on L upper arm ; motorcycle accident.
> 
> have you ever flown an airplane/glider?
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



I too, have a scar from a motorcycle accident, inside on my right ankle.  

No.  Haven't even been in an airplane.  

Have you flown a drone?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 29, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I too, have a scar from a motorcycle accident, inside on my right ankle.
> 
> No.  Haven't even been in an airplane.
> 
> Have you flown a drone?

Click to collapse



never have flown a drone.

do you have any kids? if so how many/what ages?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## ulxerker (Aug 30, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> never have flown a drone.
> 
> do you have any kids? if so how many/what ages?
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



No.

Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Aug 31, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> Any plans for the weekend?

Click to collapse



not so far.

you?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Aug 31, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> Any plans for the weekend?

Click to collapse



Hope you have a great weekend   

Saturday....relaxing, sun bathing and sitting on the front porch watching the hummers. Have a bbq on Sunday and see what happens on Monday  

How's 'bout you?

Sent from....somewhere


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 2, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Hope you have a great weekend
> 
> Saturday....relaxing, sun bathing and sitting on the front porch watching the hummers. Have a bbq on Sunday and see what happens on Monday
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Saturday I helped my sisters to move into another city due to university, Sunday I went to an Italian Restaurant with my family. 

What is your last romantic moment you can remember?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Sep 4, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Saturday I helped my sisters to move into another city due to university, Sunday I went to an Italian Restaurant with my family.
> 
> What is your last romantic moment you can remember?

Click to collapse



Sorry, @mrrocketdog  didn't mean to skip your question.  Hope your weekend was a good one  

Hopefully, all went well Saturday and it wasn't too hot while moving your sisters.  
Yummy, Italian food !  Hope you and your family had good eats and enjoyed yourselves  

Having candles throughout the home and flower pedals leading into the bedroom. With music playing.  Kinda lame, eh ?

Which do you prefer a three wheeler motorcycle with one tire in front or the new kind with two in front and one at the rear?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 5, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Sorry, @mrrocketdog  didn't mean to skip your question.  Hope your weekend was a good one
> 
> Hopefully, all went well Saturday and it wasn't too hot while moving your sisters.
> Yummy, Italian food !  Hope you and your family had good eats and enjoyed yourselves
> ...

Click to collapse



The first one, a Trike! 

What kind of vehicles are you allowed to ride with your drivers license?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 5, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> The first one, a Trike!
> 
> What kind of vehicles are you allowed to ride with your drivers license?

Click to collapse



(no prob. 2WWs )
bikes , cars & anything up to 60 passengers.

what is your favorite thing to drink?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Sep 6, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> (no prob. 2WWs )
> bikes , cars & anything up to 60 passengers.
> 
> what is your favorite thing to drink?
> ...

Click to collapse


 

Stella.  Also,  Blueberry, Raspberry, and Chamomile tea 

Have you ever TP'd someones home?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 6, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Stella.  Also,  Blueberry, Raspberry, and Chamomile tea
> 
> Have you ever TP'd someones home?

Click to collapse



no ...... kinda bypassed that and went straight to 'harder' things. (oooops).

when was the last time (if not right now) that your heart smiled?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 7, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> no ...... kinda bypassed that and went straight to 'harder' things. (oooops).
> 
> when was the last time (if not right now) that your heart smiled?
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



Right now, because its weekend.

When did yours cry the last time, and why?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 7, 2019)

last week. missing my parents.

what is your favorite childhood memory (if you have one)?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 7, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> last week. missing my parents.
> 
> what is your favorite childhood memory (if you have one)?

Click to collapse



When Lucifer, the high reigning Prince of Darkness, and Mister Clown sat me down and convinced me that I should join xdadevelopers.com and participate in forum discussions.

If you had to choose one and just one, what would you say is your favorite movie of all time?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 8, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> When Lucifer, the high reigning Prince of Darkness, and Mister Clown sat me down and convinced me that I should join xdadevelopers.com and participate in forum discussions.
> 
> If you had to choose one and just one, what would you say is your favorite movie of all time?

Click to collapse



Rambo Part 4 director's cut. 

Same?


----------



## Ratya (Sep 8, 2019)

How was your weekend ?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Sep 8, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Rambo Part 4 director's cut.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Don't have one 


Ratya said:


> How was your weekend ?

Click to collapse



Weekend has been going great ! 

Do you like your middle name?  If no,  what would you change it to?  

Sent from....somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## MikeTruck (Sep 9, 2019)

Stop working, start travelling.

Same?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 10, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Don't have one
> 
> Weekend has been going great !
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like my names as they are.  

When did you send an old school post card or letter last time, from where to whom?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Sep 10, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> I like my names as they are.
> 
> When did you send an old school post card or letter last time, from where to whom?

Click to collapse



It was a long time ago.  From Kansas, sent a letter to a family members daughter.  She said she would write back but never did  

What is the oldest item/thing you own?  

Sent from....somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 12, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> It was a long time ago. From Kansas, sent a letter to a family members daughter. She said she would write back but never did
> 
> What is the oldest item/thing you own?
> 
> Sent from....somewhere on Tapatalk

Click to collapse



some pieces of petrified wood (age unknown , but darn old).

if you could be any other thing than a human being what would it be and why?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 12, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> some pieces of petrified wood (age unknown , but darn old).
> 
> if you could be any other thing than a human being what would it be and why?

Click to collapse



I would like to be Sophie Vergara's bathing suit. Self-explanatory.

What is the greatest guitar solo of all time?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 12, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> I would like to be Sophie Vergara's bathing suit. Self-explanatory.
> 
> What is the greatest guitar solo of all time?

Click to collapse



jeeeeeeezzz ...... oh maybe one of mr. hendrix's (too many to pick) or van halen's Eruption (maybe¿).

when was the last time you looked at clouds and saw a shape? and what was it?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Sep 12, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> jeeeeeeezzz ...... oh maybe one of mr. hendrix's (too many to pick) or van halen's Eruption (maybe¿).
> 
> when was the last time you looked at clouds and saw a shape? and what was it?
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



When the clouds are around and I have the time to go outside. It was of a dog.  Took the pic on my dash cam 

In your life, what has changed for the better? 

Sent from....somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 23, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> When the clouds are around and I have the time to go outside. It was of a dog.  Took the pic on my dash cam
> 
> In your life, what has changed for the better?
> 
> Sent from....somewhere on Tapatalk

Click to collapse



with age , (57) ; a wealth of life experiences to draw from. + open-mindedness , more patience/tolerance & the biggy big is my grandson. (which helped my daughter and myself get back closer as we used to be).
(dang good Q 2WW's)

if you had a time or moment you could relive from your life , what would that be?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 23, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> with age , (57) ; a wealth of life experiences to draw from. + open-mindedness , more patience/tolerance & the biggy big is my grandson. (which helped my daughter and myself get back closer as we used to be).
> (dang good Q 2WW's)
> 
> if you had a time or moment you could relive from your life , what would that be?

Click to collapse



The two years that I was stationed in the Philippines. It was a Tropical Paradise and an American GI's oyster. I knew that life after that was all downhill.

Same ?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 28, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> The two years that I was stationed in the Philippines. It was a Tropical Paradise and an American GI's oyster. I knew that life after that was all downhill.
> 
> Same ?

Click to collapse



Two years living on a Greek peninsula and doing Jeep Safaris for a living. 

Did you ever do a cruise, where was it going?


----------



## ThatisJigen (Sep 30, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Two years living on a Greek peninsula and doing Jeep Safaris for a living.
> 
> Did you ever do a cruise, where was it going?

Click to collapse



Tunisia, spain and italy

What is like to have a sister?


----------



## dladz (Sep 30, 2019)

ThatisJigen said:


> Tunisia, spain and italy
> 
> What is like to have a sister?

Click to collapse



I have two, they're bigger than me and built like avatars. I learned how to dodge slaps early, now my girlfriend's/ wife are very nice to me.

Did you actually become what you wanted to be when you were a kid??


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 1, 2019)

dladz said:


> I have two, they're bigger than me and built like avatars. I learned how to dodge slaps early, now my girlfriend's/ wife are very nice to me.
> 
> Did you actually become what you wanted to be when you were a kid??

Click to collapse



nope. not too close to my dream.

have you ever wondered why glue doesnt stick to the inside of the container?

err on the side of kindness


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 1, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> nope. not too close to my dream.
> 
> have you ever wondered why glue doesnt stick to the inside of the container?
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



Yes, indeed. 

So, why glue doesn't stick to the inside of the container?


----------



## dladz (Oct 1, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, indeed.
> 
> So, why glue doesn't stick to the inside of the container?

Click to collapse



It's the materials used.

What are those materials used..


----------



## hasibzaman (Oct 13, 2019)

dladz said:


> It's the materials used.
> 
> What are those materials used..

Click to collapse



oleophobic coating


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 14, 2019)

So guys, how was your weekend and did you do something extraordinary?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 14, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> So guys, how was your weekend and did you do something extraordinary?

Click to collapse



fabulous and still going. [emoji3] daughter and grandson down from N.Y. visiting till wed. [emoji3] 

when's the last time you went to a drive-in theatre?


----------



## tomin01 (Oct 14, 2019)

Is great wall of china visible from space?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 14, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> fabulous and still going. [emoji3] daughter and grandson down from N.Y. visiting till wed. [emoji3]
> 
> when's the last time you went to a drive-in theatre?

Click to collapse



Don't remember, but it was a long time ago.  The two that was around closed down  

Has autumn arrived where you live? If so, are you enjoying the cooler temps?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 14, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Don't remember, but it was a long time ago.  The two that was around closed down
> 
> Has autumn arrived where you live? If so, are you enjoying the cooler temps?

Click to collapse



Yes to both, and I like the smell of the fallen leaves. 

Do you like walks in the woods and are you looking for mushrooms in autumn?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 14, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Yes to both, and I like the smell of the fallen leaves.
> 
> Do you like walks in the woods and are you looking for mushrooms in autumn?

Click to collapse



Hi ulxerker  

Yes, I like walking in the woods during the fall, but not looking for mushrooms.  

Do you have any fruit trees? If so, did the trees produce this summer?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 15, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Hi ulxerker
> 
> Yes, I like walking in the woods during the fall, but not looking for mushrooms.
> 
> Do you have any fruit trees? If so, did the trees produce this summer?

Click to collapse



Hello again  

Yes, got a lot of apples and plums this year.

Same?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 15, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Hello again
> 
> Yes, got a lot of apples and plums this year.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Yup,  Cherry tree, plums, pear, and peach, I think that's it.  Birds had good meals on the cherries.  

Do you have any tattoos?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 15, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Yup,  Cherry tree, plums, pear, and peach, I think that's it.  Birds had good meals on the cherries.
> 
> Do you have any tattoos?

Click to collapse



no i do not. (will you send me a small basket of fruit [emoji7] ?)

are you old wnough to remember "dimmer switches" being on the floorboard of cars?



err on the side of kindness


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 15, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> no i do not. (will you send me a small basket of fruit [emoji7] ?)
> 
> are you old wnough to remember "dimmer switches" being on the floorboard of cars?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, mrrocketdog  Would've loved to send you some fruit, but all of it is gone  

[emoji12] [emoji37] [emoji50] Oops, just realized you're talking about the push thing for the bright lights.  Yes, old enough to remember.  Talk about a brain fart or blonde moment, OY VEH, lol 

What is your favorite meal you like to fix?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 17, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Hi, mrrocketdog  Would've loved to send you some fruit, but all of it is gone
> 
> [emoji12] [emoji37] [emoji50] Oops, just realized you're talking about the push thing for the bright lights.  Yes, old enough to remember.  Talk about a brain fart or blonde moment, OY VEH, lol
> 
> What is your favorite meal you like to fix?

Click to collapse



Any kind of Pasta. 

Is there any meal you don't like to cook, and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 17, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Any kind of Pasta.
> 
> Is there any meal you don't like to cook, and why?

Click to collapse



Love pasta  

Lasagna, cuz it tastes so damn good and I want to eat all of it in one setting, lol.  

Do you like digital or analog watches?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 17, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Love pasta
> 
> Lasagna, cuz it tastes so damn good and I want to eat all of it in one setting, lol.
> 
> Do you like digital or analog watches?

Click to collapse



(@ 2WWs , should have said "high/low beam switch"[emoji6])
Analog.

what was the last thing you won in a contest? if any.

err on the side of kindness


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 17, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> (@ 2WWs , should have said "high/low beam switch"[emoji6])
> Analog.
> 
> what was the last thing you won in a contest? if any.
> ...

Click to collapse


@mrrocketdog, nah, I should've known.  

Won three contest two for e-liquid, the other was a Voopoo mod.  But, PIF'd both e-liquid wins to other people  .  Thinking about PIF'ing the mod.  

When was the last time you went to a haunted house? 

Sent from....somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 18, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> @mrrocketdog, nah, I should've known.
> 
> Won three contest two for e-liquid, the other was a Voopoo mod.  But, PIF'd both e-liquid wins to other people  .  Thinking about PIF'ing the mod.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Never did.

When did you and where/how has it been?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 19, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Never did.
> 
> When did you and where/how has it been?

Click to collapse



It was quite a while back and it was fun.  The guy who was the vampire hit on me, wanted me to stay, and take me out on a date, lol.  I had to decline, I was already on a date.  

Do you remember the very first date you were on, if so, what did you do and did you enjoy yourself? 

Sent from....somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 19, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> It was quite a while back and it was fun. The guy who was the vampire hit on me, wanted me to stay, and take me out on a date, lol. I had to decline, I was already on a date.
> 
> Do you remember the very first date you were on, if so, what did you do and did you enjoy yourself?
> 
> Sent from....somewhere on Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, she invited me to her home to show me her cat and her room. I was kinda nervous and didn't feel really comfortable. In the end everything went well, but that's many years ago. 

How many boy- or girlfriends did you have?

Sent from my OnePlus7Pro using XDA Labs


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 20, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, she invited me to her home to show me her cat and her room. I was kinda nervous and didn't feel really comfortable. In the end everything went well, but that's many years ago.
> 
> How many boy- or girlfriends did you have?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus7Pro using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



14.  OY VEH that sounds like a lot.  

Do you remember the first rated R movie you watched in the theater and were you of legal age? 

Sent from....somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 20, 2019)

yes and no. watched from a hill on interstate overlooking a drive-in. lol.

are you doing what you want to do today? 

err on the side of kindness


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 20, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> yes and no. watched from a hill on interstate overlooking a drive-in. lol.
> 
> are you doing what you want to do today?
> 
> err on the side of kindness

Click to collapse



Yes, watching a live concert streamed on YouTube right now. 

What are you doing right now?

Sent from my OnePlus7Pro using XDA Labs


----------



## mattgyver (Oct 22, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, watching a live concert streamed on YouTube right now.
> 
> What are you doing right now?

Click to collapse



Poking around various threads on XDA, trying to stay out of trouble while playing with my 2 year old instead of putting him to bed. 

Are you thinking what I'm thinking, Pinky?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 22, 2019)

mattgyver said:


> Poking around various threads on XDA, trying to stay out of trouble while playing with my 2 year old instead of putting him to bed.
> 
> Are you thinking what I'm thinking, Pinky?

Click to collapse



No

Have you bailed out a friend from jail?  If so, when? 

Sent from....somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## xYOSIYAx (Oct 22, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No
> 
> Have you bailed out a friend from jail? If so, when?
> 
> Sent from....somewhere on Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, if so then i need new friends

Have you ever been to a foreign country? What was it like?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 22, 2019)

RubyJet said:


> No, if so then i need new friends
> 
> Have you ever been to a foreign country? What was it like?

Click to collapse



Yeah, approx. twice a year and its always interesting. 

To what country that you didn't visited yet do you want to travel to most, and why?


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 22, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, approx. twice a year and its always interesting.
> 
> To what country that you didn't visited yet do you want to travel to most, and why?

Click to collapse



Not sure... Maybe Egypt... because it's still amazing after 3000 years.

Fastest 6" phone on earth now?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 22, 2019)

simonbigwave said:


> Not sure... Maybe Egypt... because it's still amazing after 3000 years.
> 
> Fastest 6" phone on earth now?

Click to collapse



Good choice, I've been there many times. 

One Plus 7Pro. 

Same?

Sent from my OnePlus7Pro using XDA Labs


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Oct 26, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Good choice, I've been there many times.
> 
> One Plus 7Pro.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have no idea 

How's your weekend going?  I hope it's going well


----------



## karandpr (Oct 28, 2019)

Had a good weekend. Thank you

Does anyone remember me here ?


----------



## ulxerker (Oct 29, 2019)

No. 

Do you prefer to take a shower or bath, and why?

Sent from my OnePlus7Pro using XDA Labs


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 29, 2019)

shower to get clean. bath to soak old muscles.

what was your first car? (if applies)


----------



## AXONUS (Oct 30, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> shower to get clean. bath to soak old muscles.
> what was your first car? (if applies)

Click to collapse



it was `null` :laugh:

---------- Post added at 07:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 AM ----------

what if xda didn't exist?


----------



## husam666 (Nov 2, 2019)

AXONUS said:


> it was `null` :laugh:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 AM ----------
> 
> what if xda didn't exist?

Click to collapse



Some other similar forum would take over.

What small thing you are proud of?


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 3, 2019)

AXONUS said:


> it was `null` [emoji23]
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 AM ----------
> 
> what if xda didn't exist?

Click to collapse



It doesn't exist.....it's ALIVE!

What forum could possibly hope to compare to what XDA is if XDA didn't exist?

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## gwgantengloh (Nov 4, 2019)

what should it be?


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 4, 2019)

gwgantengloh said:


> what should it be?

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrqMdja4eYs


----------



## Wooman (Nov 7, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrqMdja4eYs

Click to collapse



I blame it


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 15, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> It doesn't exist.....it's ALIVE!
> 
> What forum could possibly hope to compare to what XDA is if XDA didn't exist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Perhaps the smartphone forum on Notebook review.com.

Will Trump bite the dust as a result of the impeachment hearings ??


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 19, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> Perhaps the smartphone forum on Notebook review.com.
> 
> Will Trump bite the dust as a result of the impeachment hearings ??

Click to collapse



Unlikely. 

Do you have any pictures in your wallet, from whom?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 24, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Unlikely.
> 
> Do you have any pictures in your wallet, from whom?

Click to collapse



Have one of my nephew 

Have you ever gone skinny dippin' ?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 24, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Have one of my nephew
> 
> Have you ever gone skinny dippin' ?

Click to collapse



i am right now [emoji12] 

when's the last time you went camping & where? (if have ever).


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 25, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> i am right now [emoji12]
> 
> when's the last time you went camping & where? (if have ever).

Click to collapse



Last summer in Santa Margarita/USA.

Same?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 25, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Last summer in Santa Margarita/USA.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



I'm camping every day   live out in the country, I consider this camping with all the amenities  

When (if you play) was the last time you played poker?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 26, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> I'm camping every day   live out in the country, I consider this camping with all the amenities
> 
> When (if you play) was the last time you played poker?

Click to collapse



I never played poker, but I'm good in making a poker face :silly:

Did you ever make money by playing a (card) game?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 26, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> I never played poker, but I'm good in making a poker face :silly:
> 
> Did you ever make money by playing a (card) game?

Click to collapse



 No.  Never played for money.  

Have you ever played strip poker?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 26, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No.  Never played for money.
> 
> Have you ever played strip poker?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, I didn't.

Did you and how did it end? :angel:


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 26, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't.
> 
> Did you and how did it end? :angel:

Click to collapse



Yes,  I didn't lose but I didn't win.  

Have you ever played truth or dare?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 26, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Yes,  I didn't lose but I didn't win.
> 
> Have you ever played truth or dare?

Click to collapse



Yes, but I didn't like it.

Usually, do you prefer truth or do you prefer dare, and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 26, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, but I didn't like it.
> 
> Usually, do you prefer truth or do you prefer dare, and why?

Click to collapse



Truth.  It's easier to be honest than be humiliated by a dare.  

Are you ready for Thanksgiving or would you rather skip it this year?  If, skip...why?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 26, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Truth.  It's easier to be honest than be humiliated by a dare.
> 
> Are you ready for Thanksgiving or would you rather skip it this year?  If, skip...why?

Click to collapse



skip. no parents and that makes holidays harder for me ; for now. 
christmas is better , have a daughter and grandson. yoohoo [emoji318] !! 

do you celebrate new years eve? if so how?


----------



## xYOSIYAx (Nov 27, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> skip. no parents and that makes holidays harder for me ; for now.
> christmas is better , have a daughter and grandson. yoohoo [emoji318] !!
> 
> do you celebrate new years eve? if so how?

Click to collapse



I guess. We eat food then go ourside to watch fireworks.

Doesn't everybody do that?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 27, 2019)

RubyJet said:


> I guess. We eat food then go ourside to watch fireworks.
> 
> Doesn't everybody do that?

Click to collapse



Nope. Not me 

Would you rather watch a comedy or a scary movie?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 27, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Nope. Not me
> 
> Would you rather watch a comedy or a scary movie?

Click to collapse



That's hard, but I'll go for a scary movie.

Do you like romantic movies, too, and if so what's your favorite?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 27, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> That's hard, but I'll go for a scary movie.
> 
> Do you like romantic movies, too, and if so what's your favorite?

Click to collapse



Once in a while I do.  Um, don't have a favorite.  

Would you live in a houseboat?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 27, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Once in a while I do.  Um, don't have a favorite.
> 
> Would you live in a houseboat?

Click to collapse



Yes, sounds kinda romantic.

Would you live in a Camper, or did you already?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Nov 28, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, sounds kinda romantic.
> 
> Would you live in a Camper, or did you already?

Click to collapse



Hmmm, maybe when I'm old, don't want to clean a bigger place, and want to down size.  Haven't lived in a camper.  

Happy Thanksgiving  

Are you traveling some where for Thanksgiving or staying home?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 28, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Hmmm, maybe when I'm old, don't want to clean a bigger place, and want to down size.  Haven't lived in a camper.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving
> 
> Are you traveling some where for Thanksgiving or staying home?

Click to collapse



We don't celebrate Thanksgiving. 

Will you have a Turkey today or anything else?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Nov 29, 2019)

7





ulxerker said:


> We don't celebrate Thanksgiving.
> 
> Will you have a Turkey today or anything else?

Click to collapse



Never, react native or flutter?


----------



## dladz (Dec 2, 2019)

Vivek_Neel said:


> 7
> Never, react native or flutter?

Click to collapse



React native? 

Why did wtc 7 fall.


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 10, 2019)

dladz said:


> React native?
> 
> Why did wtc 7 fall.

Click to collapse



Would rather not give my 2 cents.  

Classic muscle car or new muscle car?  

Sent from....somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 10, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Would rather not give my 2 cents.
> 
> Classic muscle car or new muscle car?

Click to collapse



New muscle car. That new C8 Corvette is supposed to outclass anything in that price range.
Classic Harley Davidson or new techy Japanese super crotch rocket?


----------



## dladz (Dec 10, 2019)

TravisBean said:


> New muscle car. That new C8 Corvette is supposed to outclass anything in that price range.
> Classic Harley Davidson or new techy Japanese super crotch rocket?

Click to collapse



Ducati every time..

Why not give your two cents on wtc7 ?


----------



## DJesri13 (Dec 11, 2019)

dladz said:


> Ducati every time..
> 
> Why not give your two cents on wtc7 ?

Click to collapse



The whole thing was a set up. No way 2 planes knocked all the 2 buildings and a random "fire" caused WTC7 to collapse.

What is/was the hardest subject in highschool for you?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 11, 2019)

DJesri13 said:


> The whole thing was a set up. No way 2 planes knocked all the 2 buildings and a random "fire" caused WTC7 to collapse.
> 
> What is/was the hardest subject in highschool for you?

Click to collapse



history

what is your greatest love?


----------



## shampow (Dec 11, 2019)

Chemistry

Summer or winter?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 11, 2019)

shampow said:


> Chemistry
> 
> Summer or winter?

Click to collapse



Summer.

Shirt or T-Shirt, and why?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 11, 2019)

anderss03 said:


> T-Shirt cause it's hot out there.
> 
> water or lemonade?

Click to collapse



Water.

Bow tie or tie, and why?


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 11, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Water.
> 
> Bow tie or tie, and why?

Click to collapse



Regular tie. A bow tie looks kinda corny.  (Barney Fife to the rescue)

Who Would You Rather Be, Superman or Thanos with all five Infinity Stones?


----------



## shampow (Dec 11, 2019)

thanos

Play music while studying or no?


----------



## xYOSIYAx (Dec 11, 2019)

shampow said:


> thanos
> 
> Play music while studying or no?

Click to collapse



Yep, abiding radio app.

How good are you at ping pong?


----------



## shampow (Dec 11, 2019)

I'd say good.

Paintball or Airsoft?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 11, 2019)

shampow said:


> I'd say good.
> 
> Paintball or Airsoft?

Click to collapse



Paintball 

Skinny jeans or regular jeans? 

Sent from....somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## shampow (Dec 11, 2019)

Skinny



Do you read books often, rarely or not at all?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 11, 2019)

shampow said:


> Skinny
> 
> 
> 
> Do you read books often, rarely or not at all?

Click to collapse



Often 

If you're superstition, well even if you're not. Which would you rather do...Walk under a ladder or break a mirror? 

Sent from....somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 12, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Often
> 
> If you're superstition, well even if you're not. Which would you rather do...Walk under a ladder or break a mirror?

Click to collapse



Walk under a ladder.

Stuffed pork chops or Oysters Rockefeller?


----------



## shampow (Dec 12, 2019)

Oysters 

If you had to pick one right now.. regular coffee or cold tea?


----------



## DJesri13 (Dec 13, 2019)

shampow said:


> Oysters
> 
> If you had to pick one right now.. regular coffee or cold tea?

Click to collapse



Black coffee offer cold tea anyway (or even over iced tea)


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 13, 2019)

shampow said:


> Oysters
> 
> If you had to pick one right now.. regular coffee or cold tea?

Click to collapse



Warm tea 

What good thing happened to you today or yesterday? 

Sent from....somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 13, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Warm tea
> 
> What good thing happened to you today or yesterday?
> 
> Sent from....somewhere on Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I had dinner in a cozy Italian restaurant. 

What good thing do you want to happen to you today?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 13, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> I had dinner in a cozy Italian restaurant.
> 
> What good thing do you want to happen to you today?

Click to collapse



Glad you had a nice place to go eat. All that's around here is an Italian chain restaurant, not cozy whatsoever. 

For my finger tips to heal.  I burned them on Thanksgiving.  

Would you rather be a lifeguard or a scuba diver? 

Sent from....somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 13, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Glad you had a nice place to go eat. All that's around here is an Italian chain restaurant, not cozy whatsoever.
> 
> For my finger tips to heal.  I burned them on Thanksgiving.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



(hoping good things for burned fingers [emoji318] )
scuba diver. a whole other world to explore. wow!

do you have a life long dream (not asking what it is) that youve yet to accomplish? and do you think youll accomplish it?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 13, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> (hoping good things for burned fingers [emoji318] )
> scuba diver. a whole other world to explore. wow!
> 
> do you have a life long dream (not asking what it is) that youve yet to accomplish? and do you think youll accomplish it?

Click to collapse



Thank you ! 

Yes and won't ever accomplish it.  

Have you awake with a tune in your head that you haven't listened to for a while?  If so, what was the tune? 



Sent from....somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## shampow (Dec 13, 2019)

I think no.

Dim light or bright light to study/work?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 13, 2019)

bright

"regular mattress" or waterbed?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 13, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> bright
> 
> "regular mattress" or waterbed?

Click to collapse



Regular mattress 

Headboard or no headboard? 

Sent from....somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 13, 2019)

no headboard

carpet or wood floors


----------



## xYOSIYAx (Dec 14, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> no headboard
> 
> carpet or wood floors

Click to collapse



My dad flips houses and im going to tell you.

Carpet for the bedrooms but laminate is also good. The kitchen and bathrooms we will either have tile or laminate and the front room and hallways definitely laminate. The laminate will be dark and walls bright such as white or bashe (idk hot to spell it)

Did anyone know that candycanes were originally meant to be a J for Jesus?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 14, 2019)

RubyJet said:


> My dad flips houses and im going to tell you.
> 
> Carpet for the bedrooms but laminate is also good. The kitchen and bathrooms we will either have tile or laminate and the front room and hallways definitely laminate. The laminate will be dark and walls bright such as white or bashe (idk hot to spell it)
> 
> Did anyone know that candycanes were originally meant to be a J for Jesus?

Click to collapse



Yup, sure do know.  

Do you celebrate Christmas? 

Sent from....somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 14, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Yup, sure do know.
> 
> Do you celebrate Christmas?
> 
> Sent from....somewhere on Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yes [emoji318] 

are you left or right handed?


----------



## xYOSIYAx (Dec 14, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> yes [emoji318]
> 
> are you left or right handed?

Click to collapse



Im normal.

Dark chocolate or milk chocolate.


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 14, 2019)

RubyJet said:


> Im normal.
> 
> Dark chocolate or milk chocolate.

Click to collapse



Delicious dark chocolate 

Which do you like more...Starfishes or Seahorses? 

Sent from....somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## xYOSIYAx (Dec 14, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Delicious dark chocolate
> 
> Which do you like more...Starfishes or Seahorses?
> 
> Sent from....somewhere on Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I dont really like either but starfishes.

Have you ever made it far enough in minecraft where you have max enchanted diamond everything?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 14, 2019)

RubyJet said:


> I dont really like either but starfishes.
> 
> Have you ever made it far enough in minecraft where you have max enchanted diamond everything?

Click to collapse



No.

What do you prefer, writing by hand or with a computer, and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 14, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> What do you prefer, writing by hand or with a computer, and why?

Click to collapse



Hand written,  like it better than on the computer.  Computer if it's too long to write out 

For the gals...High heels with jeans.. Yes or no? 

Guys do you like woman wearing high heels with jeans... Yes or no?  

Sent from....somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## shampow (Dec 14, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Hand written, like it better than on the computer. Computer if it's too long to write out
> 
> For the gals...High heels with jeans.. Yes or no?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If I wear jeans it's either shoes or boots


Cheesecake or Tiramisu?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 14, 2019)

shampow said:


> If I wear jeans it's either shoes or boots
> 
> 
> Cheesecake or Tiramisu?

Click to collapse



Cheesecake 

Cheesecake with cherry sauce or chocolate sauce? If not those two than what kind of sauce or no sauce? 

Sent from....somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## DJesri13 (Dec 14, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Cheesecake
> 
> Cheesecake with cherry sauce or chocolate sauce? If not those two than what kind of sauce or no sauce?
> 
> Sent from....somewhere on Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Cheesecake with chocolate

Do you think it is worth buying flagships in 2019/2020?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 16, 2019)

DJesri13 said:


> Cheesecake with chocolate
> 
> Do you think it is worth buying flagships in 2019/2020?

Click to collapse



no

what creative hobbies do you enjoy? (if any).


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 16, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> no
> 
> what creative hobbies do you enjoy? (if any).

Click to collapse



Listening to music, if that counts. 

Same?


----------



## shampow (Dec 16, 2019)

Can't live without my music

Do you listen music everyday?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 16, 2019)

shampow said:


> Can't live without my music
> 
> Do you listen music everyday?

Click to collapse



yes. and sometimes for going to sleep.

what would be your ideal christmas (if engages in) present to receive?


----------



## xYOSIYAx (Dec 16, 2019)

shampow said:


> Can't live without my music
> 
> Do you listen music everyday?

Click to collapse



Every school day.

Same? (yes again, now shut up)


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 17, 2019)

RubyJet said:


> Every school day.
> 
> Same? (yes again, now shut up)

Click to collapse



Yes, especially when doing sports. 

What did you have for breakfast today?


----------



## shampow (Dec 17, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> What did you have for breakfast today?

Click to collapse



Coffee with a slice of nothing   ?



PS4 or switch


----------



## aussiesausage (Dec 23, 2019)

shampow said:


> Coffee with a slice of nothing ?
> 
> 
> 
> PS4 or switch

Click to collapse



Switch

Why do I live in Australia when everything is on fire and it's so god damn hot?


----------



## DJesri13 (Dec 24, 2019)

aussiesausage said:


> Switch
> 
> Why do I live in Australia when everything is on fire and it's so god damn hot?

Click to collapse



Because you love Holden.

Camping in an RV, tent, or skip out?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 24, 2019)

DJesri13 said:


> Because you love Holden.
> 
> Camping in an RV, tent, or skip out?

Click to collapse



RV.

Camping at lake/sea or in the woods?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 24, 2019)

woods

live alone or with someone?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 24, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> woods
> 
> live alone or with someone?

Click to collapse



With someone 

If you could... Would you live in a different century or not?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 24, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Sea
> 
> If you could... Would you live in a different century or not?
> 
> Sent from....somewhere on Tapatalk

Click to collapse



(what the ..... LOL)

no.

do you prefer to live alone or with someone?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 24, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> (what the ..... LOL)
> 
> no.
> 
> do you prefer to live alone or with someone?

Click to collapse



LOL... See above 

Ask a different question  

Sent from....somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 24, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> LOL... See above
> 
> Ask a different question
> 
> Sent from....somewhere on Tapatalk

Click to collapse



LOL. just old old eyes. [emoji22] 

have you been happy with your name or have you wanted to change it?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 24, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> LOL. just old old eyes. [emoji22]
> 
> have you been happy with your name or have you wanted to change it?

Click to collapse



I'm happy with it.

What part of your body you don't like and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Dec 24, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> I'm happy with it.
> 
> What part of your body you don't like and why?

Click to collapse



LOL...my legs...would like to be a little taller.  

If you saw someone getting mugged would you  step in to help the person being mugged?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 24, 2019)

2WhiteWolves said:


> LOL...my legs...would like to be a little taller.
> 
> If you saw someone getting mugged would you  step in to help the person being mugged?

Click to collapse



Yes.

When did you write your last regular letter/postcard and for whom?


----------



## xYOSIYAx (Dec 24, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Yes.
> 
> When did you write your last regular letter/postcard and for whom?

Click to collapse



Like.................................................................
And i wrote it to my cousin

Ever fly on a holiday?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 24, 2019)

Yeah, many times.

Do you like to swim, where the most?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Dec 24, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Yeah, many times.
> 
> Do you like to swim, where the most?

Click to collapse



yes. ocean.

are you going anywhere for the holidays or having anyone over?


----------



## aussiesausage (Dec 25, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> yes. ocean.
> 
> are you going anywhere for the holidays or having anyone over?

Click to collapse



About to leave now Christmas day to go away with my kids.

Winter or summer?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 25, 2019)

aussiesausage said:


> About to leave now Christmas day to go away with my kids.
> 
> Winter or summer?

Click to collapse



Summer.

What was your best Xmas present so far this year?


----------



## Revontheus (Dec 26, 2019)

ulxerker said:


> Summer.
> 
> What was your best Xmas present so far this year?

Click to collapse



Being able to spend quality time with my family.

Do you enjoy physics?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 26, 2019)

Revontheus said:


> Being able to spend quality time with my family.
> 
> Do you enjoy physics?

Click to collapse



Yes.

Do you like geography?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 5, 2020)

Kevin home alone.

What are your resolutions for the New Year, if any?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 5, 2020)

none

do you enjoy dancing?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 6, 2020)

Yes.

Do you like a specific dance, or just freestyle?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 6, 2020)

i like dancing. but it doesnt like me. lmao

do you play a musical instrument/s. if so , which?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 6, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> i like dancing. but it doesnt like me. lmao
> 
> do you play a musical instrument/s. if so , which?

Click to collapse



No, but I used to play the guitar when I was a kid. 

Would you say you're a good singer, why or why not?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 6, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> No, but I used to play the guitar when I was a kid.
> 
> Would you say you're a good singer, why or why not?

Click to collapse



nope. but i enjoy it. because singing is just like dancing for me , i like it but it doesnt like me. lol. cant carry a tune.
just read an article not too long ago that people with good singing voices have thicker vocal cords. cant remember the rest of it or where i read it. 

if you get/have to travel alot , what has been your 3 favorite places and (briefly) why?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 6, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> nope. but i enjoy it. because singing is just like dancing for me , i like it but it doesnt like me. lol. cant carry a tune.
> just read an article not too long ago that people with good singing voices have thicker vocal cords. cant remember the rest of it or where i read it.
> 
> if you get/have to travel alot , what has been your 3 favorite places and (briefly) why?

Click to collapse



Egypt, ,Greece, USA: landscape, culture and the people. 

Is there any place you traveled to that you didn't like, where and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 19, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> Egypt, ,Greece, USA: landscape, culture and the people.
> 
> Is there any place you traveled to that you didn't like, where and why?

Click to collapse



Yes, to the grocery store.  Rude people! 

Did someone do something nice for you today?  

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 19, 2020)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Yes, to the grocery store.  Rude people!
> 
> Did someone do something nice for you today?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yes someone did 

did you do something nice for someone today?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 19, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> yes someone did
> 
> did you do something nice for someone today?

Click to collapse



Yes, I did.

Favorite day of the week, and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 19, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, I did.
> 
> Favorite day of the week, and why?

Click to collapse



Saturday.... It's my day to relax  

Would you rather have an ATV or a Dune buggy? 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 19, 2020)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Saturday.... It's my day to relax
> 
> Would you rather have an ATV or a Dune buggy?

Click to collapse



Dune buggy. 

What was the first thing you did today?

Sent from my OnePlus7Pro using XDA Labs


----------



## aussiesausage (Jan 20, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> Dune buggy.
> 
> What was the first thing you did today?

Click to collapse



Had a shower

Tesla's ( electric cars as a whole ) or Petrol/diesel powered?


----------



## Felvesthe (Jan 20, 2020)

aussiesausage said:


> Had a shower
> 
> Tesla's ( electric cars as a whole ) or Petrol/diesel powered?

Click to collapse



Tesla. 

Where did u spend your last holidays?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 21, 2020)

On the canaries. 

What was the last thing you did yesterday?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 21, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> On the canaries.
> 
> What was the last thing you did yesterday?

Click to collapse



Vaped  

What was your first thought when you woke up this morning ? 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 21, 2020)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Vaped
> 
> What was your first thought when you woke up this morning ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



"Why did I wake up before I have to?" 

Same?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 21, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> "Why did I wake up before I have to?"
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



"Do I really have to get up?" Then, I would answer my question "Yup!" lol 

Do you remember the first time someone called you a name? What was it? 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 21, 2020)

2WhiteWolves said:


> "Do I really have to get up?" Then, I would answer my question "Yup!" lol
> 
> Do you remember the first time someone called you a name? What was it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, I don't remember. 

Do you remember your first friend in kinder garden or school, are you still in touch?


----------



## aussiesausage (Jan 21, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> Unfortunately, I don't remember.
> 
> Do you remember your first friend in kinder garden or school, are you still in touch?

Click to collapse



Yes, and yes 

How many kids do you have, do you want more?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 21, 2020)

aussiesausage said:


> Yes, and yes
> 
> How many kids do you have, do you want more?

Click to collapse



No kids, no plans of having any.

What is your favorite precious metals, why?


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 21, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> No kids, no plans of having any.
> 
> What is your favorite precious metals, why?

Click to collapse



Sammy Hagar, because he rocks. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=heavy+metal+Sammy+Hagar&gs_ivs=1#tts=0

What is your favorite car ?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 21, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> Sammy Hagar, because he rocks.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=heavy+metal+Sammy+Hagar&gs_ivs=1#tts=0
> 
> What is your favorite car ?

Click to collapse



VW Bus

is this really all we have to do? lmao


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 21, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> VW Bus
> 
> is this really all we have to do? lmao

Click to collapse



Yes, it is and you know...you like it  [emoji14] 

What was the last thing you did to impress someone ?  

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 22, 2020)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Yes, it is and you know...you like it  [emoji14]
> 
> What was the last thing you did to impress someone ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I renovated a bathroom. 

What was the last thing you did that somebody didn't like?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 22, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> I renovated a bathroom.
> 
> What was the last thing you did that somebody didn't like?

Click to collapse



drove the speed limit in a construction zone. 


        yup that was me
    


who was the last person you kissed?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 22, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> drove the speed limit in a construction zone.
> 
> 
> yup that was me
> ...

Click to collapse



My wife.

How long lasted your longest relationship, is it still ongoing?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 23, 2020)

7yrs. still going.

why do people always mount/unmount from left side of a horse?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 23, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> 7yrs. still going.
> 
> why do people always mount/unmount from left side of a horse?

Click to collapse



Ha ha, I don't know. Maybe it depends on if you're right-handed or left-handed. 

When is your next holiday and where are you going?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 23, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> Ha ha, I don't know. Maybe it depends on if you're right-handed or left-handed.
> 
> When is your next holiday and where are you going?

Click to collapse





         from back in the day when soldiers/people carried swords they wore them on their left side to draw with their right hand. so easier to mount on the left 
    


unsure of when , hopefully soon ; to new york to see grandson.

have you ever been spillunking (sp?) and did you like it?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 30, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> from back in the day when soldiers/people carried swords they wore them on their left side to draw with their right hand. so easier to mount on the left
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Never did.

How many hours did you sleep in a row the longest, when and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 30, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> Never did.
> 
> How many hours did you sleep in a row the longest, when and why?

Click to collapse



Slept for three or four days in a row without getting up.  I was awfully sick.  

Do you buy storage food just in-case of disaster or if SHTF? 

Sent from somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 30, 2020)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Slept for three or four days in a row without getting up.  I was awfully sick.
> 
> Do you buy storage food just in-case of disaster or if SHTF?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No. 

Are you afraid of China's Coronavirus, why or why not?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 30, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> No.
> 
> Are you afraid of China's Coronavirus, why or why not?

Click to collapse



No.  Don't know why not.  

Are you?  

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 30, 2020)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No.  Don't know why not.
> 
> Are you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



A bit as I'm going to Thailand in two weeks. Anyway, I'm optimistic. 

Is there any pet you'd like to have right now, which one and why?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 30, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> A bit as I'm going to Thailand in two weeks. Anyway, I'm optimistic.
> 
> Is there any pet you'd like to have right now, which one and why?

Click to collapse


@ulxerker Be safe and get home healthy! (hug) 

LOL, I would take all rescue doggies and give them a home.  

What do you do when you go on vacation? 

Sent from Somewhere on Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 30, 2020)

2WhiteWolves said:


> @ulxerker Be safe and get home healthy! (hug)
> 
> LOL, I would take all rescue doggies and give them a home.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mostly swimming, tanning, relaxing and such. 

Do you like to watch casting shows, which ones?

Sent from my OnePlus7Pro using XDA Labs


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 30, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> Mostly swimming, tanning, relaxing and such.
> 
> Do you like to watch casting shows, which ones?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus7Pro using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Don't watch 'em 

Have you ever had a police officer come to your home?  If so...why?  

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 31, 2020)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Don't watch 'em
> 
> Have you ever had a police officer come to your home?  If so...why?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, it was around midnight and I was already asleep. Because I parked my car in front of a neighbor's house and blocked him (not on purpose).

And you?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Jan 31, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, it was around midnight and I was already asleep. Because I parked my car in front of a neighbor's house and blocked him (not on purpose).
> 
> And you?

Click to collapse



Yes, a few times.  First time, they were looking for someone and were scouring the area.  Second time, someone called them and hung up. He said they pinged the call around my area and he was going door to door looking for the caller.  Third time, someone called the sheriff accusing the neighbors of child abuse.  He asked questions about the neighbors.  

Have you ever called the police for any reason? If yes...why? 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 31, 2020)

2WhiteWolves said:


> Yes, a few times.  First time, they were looking for someone and were scouring the area.  Second time, someone called them and hung up. He said they pinged the call around my area and he was going door to door looking for the caller.  Third time, someone called the sheriff accusing the neighbors of child abuse.  He asked questions about the neighbors.
> 
> Have you ever called the police for any reason? If yes...why?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, a bad car accident happened in front of me and the people involved were injured. 

Did you ever run or hide from the police, what happened?


----------



## 2WhiteWolves (Feb 1, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> Yes, a bad car accident happened in front of me and the people involved were injured.
> 
> Did you ever run or hide from the police, what happened?

Click to collapse



No. 

What is the worse thing you've seen? 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 3, 2020)

2WhiteWolves said:


> No.
> 
> What is the worse thing you've seen?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Creamed cabbage, lol.

Same?


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 4, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> Creamed cabbage, lol.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



Brains in milk sauce.

What is the most beautiful thing you've seen?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 4, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> Brains in milk sauce.
> 
> What is the most beautiful thing you've seen?

Click to collapse



my daughter when she was born.

stranded on a desert island and you can only have one item (besides the clothes on your back) what would you choose?


----------



## Deleted member 8425317 (Feb 4, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> Do you like to watch casting shows, which ones?

Click to collapse



no. not really. America's got talent is as far i get. 

Have you ever buried a time capsule....oh sh it. This could now be a thing again hahahap


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 4, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> my daughter when she was born.
> 
> stranded on a desert island and you can only have one item (besides the clothes on your back) what would you choose?

Click to collapse



Coconuts (for water and food)

Locked up in a hotel room for 6 months and only allowed one music CD/ album,  what would it be?


----------



## aussiesausage (Feb 5, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> Coconuts (for water and food)
> 
> Locked up in a hotel room for 6 months and only allowed one music CD/ album, what would it be?

Click to collapse



Metallica master of puppets

What's the most rain you've had where your located in the past 12 months?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 5, 2020)

aussiesausage said:


> Metallica master of puppets
> 
> What's the most rain you've had where your located in the past 12 months?

Click to collapse



Approx. 150 l/m² last summer.

What was the highest temperature you ever had in your are, when was that?


----------



## aussiesausage (Feb 5, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> Approx. 150 l/m² last summer.
> 
> What was the highest temperature you ever had in your are, when was that?

Click to collapse



54c, summer last year, it's very hot in Australia right now ?

What type of drink, ( alcohol or not ) is your favourite?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 5, 2020)

aussiesausage said:


> 54c, summer last year, it's very hot in Australia right now
> 
> What type of drink, ( alcohol or not ) is your favourite?

Click to collapse



Alcohol: Whiskey, non-alcohol: natural water and coffee. 

Same?


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 5, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> Alcohol: Whiskey, non-alcohol: natural water and coffee.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



A&W Root Beer (for now)

Favorite cut of steak?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 6, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> A&W Root Beer (for now)
> 
> Favorite cut of steak?

Click to collapse



Filet. 

Favorite fish/seafood?


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 6, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> Filet.
> 
> Favorite fish/seafood?

Click to collapse



Lobster.

Favorite laptop that you've owned to date ?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 7, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> Lobster.
> 
> Favorite laptop that you've owned to date ?

Click to collapse



A netbook by Acer where you can detach the screen from the body so you have a tablet. 

Brand and size of your current TV?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 7, 2020)

rca - 21"

favorite time of your life


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 8, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> A netbook by Acer where you can detach the screen from the body so you have a tablet.
> 
> Brand and size of your current TV?

Click to collapse



(Sorry to skip the previous post but I have to answer this question.)

I've got a Samsung  JS 8500 65 inch 4k 3D TV. This is the last year that Samsung produced 3D televisions and I am damn proud of this set.  It's a shame that they discontinued 3D just as it was introduced in a 4k format,  it's truly stunning, the picture is as sharp as IMAX 3D,  providing that you're watching a good 3D Blu-ray disc.

Same?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 8, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> (Sorry to skip the previous post but I have to answer this question.)
> 
> I've got a Samsung  JS 8500 65 in 4k 3D TV. This is the last year that Samsung produced 3D televisions and I am damn proud of this set.  It's a shame that they discontinued 3D just as it was introduced in a 4k format,  it's truly stunning, the picture is as sharp as IMAX 3D,  providing that you're watching a good 3D Blu-ray disc.
> 
> Same?

Click to collapse



no


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 8, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> no

Click to collapse



No ? Yes ? What ?? Speak up.   

---------- Post added at 07:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 AM ----------




mrrocketdog said:


> rca - 21"
> 
> favorite time of your life

Click to collapse



When I was in the USAF stationed in the Philippines.  1982 to 1984.
Favorite foreign country that you've ever visited?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 25, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> No ? Yes ? What ?? Speak up.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thailand.

What is the highest mountain you've ever been onto and what it it's height?


----------



## JarrettBen (Feb 27, 2020)

Huawei P30PRO
what'phone you use now?


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 27, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> What is the highest mountain you've ever been onto and what it it's height?

Click to collapse




JarrettBen said:


> Huawei P30PRO

Click to collapse



Huawei P30PRO is a mountain ??


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 27, 2020)

OnePlus 7 Pro

What's your current phone?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 27, 2020)

galaxy s4

favorite android v.?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 28, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> galaxy s4
> 
> favorite android v.?

Click to collapse



Q aka 10.

What is your favorite country in Asia and why?


----------



## TravisBean (Feb 28, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> Q aka 10.
> 
> What is your favorite country in Asia and why?

Click to collapse



The Philippines. Because at least when I was there, their women worshipped American men. We were treated like kings.
Same?


----------



## ulxerker (Feb 29, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> The Philippines. Because at least when I was there, their women worshipped American men. We were treated like kings.
> Same?

Click to collapse



Thailand, lovely people and very positive religion (Buddhism). 

Favorite country in Europe, and why?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 11, 2020)

Hit the logout button.

Favorite country in Europe, and why?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 12, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> Hit the logout button.
> 
> Favorite country in Europe, and why?

Click to collapse



{lmao}
never have been. but if someone needs an attache` … 

do you favor living alone or with someone ? (& why if care to give).


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 13, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> {lmao}
> never have been. but if someone needs an attache` …
> 
> do you favor living alone or with someone ? (& why if care to give).

Click to collapse



Living together with someone is better, otherwise it feels lonesome.

Any plans for the weekend, what exactly?


----------



## ulxerker (Mar 30, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> Living together with someone is better, otherwise it feels lonesome.
> 
> Any plans for the weekend, what exactly?

Click to collapse



Stayed at home as we're told to due to Covid-19.

Are you told to stay at home, too, and what are you doing all the day?


----------



## husam666 (Mar 31, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> Stayed at home as we're told to due to Covid-19.
> 
> Are you told to stay at home, too, and what are you doing all the day?

Click to collapse



Sleep, Reddit, learning backend web development with python, learning the piano, and sometimes playing PS4, Horizon Zero Dawn is so addicting.

How are you holding up?


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 2, 2020)

husam666 said:


> Sleep, Reddit, learning backend web development with python, learning the piano, and sometimes playing PS4, Horizon Zero Dawn is so addicting.
> 
> How are you holding up?

Click to collapse



Not too good. This worldwide pandemic is killing my financial future.
(I might have to replace my Smiley Cow Avatar with something much more depressing along the lines of what our good buddy Mr. Clown uses)

How about you?


----------



## husam666 (Apr 2, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> Not too good. This worldwide pandemic is killing my financial future.
> (I might have to replace my Smiley Cow Avatar with something much more depressing along the lines of what our good buddy Mr. Clown uses)
> 
> How about you?

Click to collapse



I'm so sorry to hear that, I hope this whole thing ends soon 

Being at home all day is bringing back old bad habits. I can't complain though, so I just thank god and move on.
If there's anything I can do to help in these hard times let me know.

What happens next?


----------



## ulxerker (Apr 6, 2020)

husam666 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that, I hope this whole thing ends soon
> 
> Being at home all day is bringing back old bad habits. I can't complain though, so I just thank god and move on.
> If there's anything I can do to help in these hard times let me know.
> ...

Click to collapse



After the apocalypse the world will be a better one in terms of humanity, I think. 

What do you think is gonna happen?


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 6, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> After the apocalypse the world will be a better one in terms of humanity, I think.
> 
> What do you think is gonna happen?

Click to collapse



Starving desperate people are going to turn to crime and violence to try to survive,  There is more than a good chance that things will never go back to the way they were.  Small businesses and restaurants are extremely vulnerable.  There's a good chance that this could lead to another Great Depression.  Needless to say, I'm not very optimistic. (I'm talking about the USA)

What do you think?


----------



## TravisBean (Apr 29, 2020)

Can I get a bump?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 23, 2020)

buuuummp!


----------



## husam666 (Sep 24, 2020)

mrrocketdog said:


> buuuummp!

Click to collapse



and your question is?


----------



## TravisBean (Sep 25, 2020)

husam666 said:


> and your question is?

Click to collapse



To be or not to be?


----------



## ulxerker (Sep 25, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> To be or not to be?

Click to collapse



To be.

What came first, the egg or the chicken, and why is that?


----------



## Vivek_Neel (Sep 26, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> To be.
> 
> What came first, the egg or the chicken, and why is that?

Click to collapse



ulxerker

Who is best in the world?


----------



## Droidriven (Sep 26, 2020)

Vivek_Neel said:


> ulxerker
> 
> Who is best in the world?

Click to collapse



The Earth.

What matters most, the world or the Earth?



Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Raiz (Sep 26, 2020)

Droidriven said:


> The Earth.
> 
> What matters most, the world or the Earth?

Click to collapse



The earld.

What would bring peace to the world but chaos for the earth ?


----------



## inrainbows (Oct 7, 2020)

Raiz said:


> The earld.
> 
> What would bring peace to the world but chaos for the earth ?

Click to collapse



Nuclear 


Why aren't there more interesting and innovative apps out there?


----------



## Zinux (Nov 19, 2020)

inrainbows said:


> Nuclear
> 
> 
> Why aren't there more interesting and innovative apps out there?

Click to collapse



I don't know

If quizzes are quizzical, what are tests?


----------



## galaxys (Nov 19, 2020)

Pappilo said:


> I don't know
> 
> If quizzes are quizzical, what are tests?

Click to collapse



Ballistics!

Is the earth ? spinning out of control?


----------



## Raiz (Nov 21, 2020)

MarthaPink said:


> This year for sure!
> 
> Paper books, is it worth buying?

Click to collapse



You pay for the smell of the old book 

Handwriting, is it relevant anymore?


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 22, 2020)

Not when you have Google speech to text.
Where is my Hamberger ??


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 22, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> Not when you have Google speech to text.
> Where is my Hamberger ??

Click to collapse



Still on the meadow.

Favorite sauce on burgers?


----------



## Hemant Sachdeva (Nov 22, 2020)

galaxys said:


> Ballistics!
> 
> Is the earth ? spinning out of control?

Click to collapse



Well need to go to space and observe it??

How will you achieve #1 in athletics if you are the laziest person of the world?


----------



## Raiz (Nov 22, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> Still on the meadow.
> 
> Favorite sauce on burgers?

Click to collapse



Burger sauce

Favorite sauce on kebab?


----------



## galaxys (Nov 23, 2020)

Raiz said:


> Burger sauce
> 
> Favorite sauce on kebab?

Click to collapse



BBQ

How fast mph can an ocean ? wave go?


----------



## Mary985 (Nov 23, 2020)

galaxys said:


> BBQ
> 
> How fast mph can an ocean  wave go?

Click to collapse



17-27 mph
My question is "Why?" =)))


----------



## galaxys (Nov 23, 2020)

We ? Surfer's find it useful ?

Are you having a Thanksgiving turkey and trimmings with a favorite beverage?


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 24, 2020)

galaxys said:


> We  Surfer's find it useful
> 
> Are you having a Thanksgiving turkey and trimmings with a favorite beverage?

Click to collapse



No. Bah Humbug.
AMD Ryzen 7/9 or Intel I7/I9 ?


----------



## neptunegames (Nov 24, 2020)

Zantiszar said:


> Well its not common knowledge that  typos were invented by pirates and when youll be saying argh you really say hey you matey
> 
> Is this thread real and are we real and why am I communicating with you in the abandoned mine?
> 
> Sent from my MB611 (Cliq 2)

Click to collapse



We are not real, at least im not, im a robot able to communicate with you from a far away space station :\

Question: If you could go back and change something in your past, what would that be?


----------



## pineappleftw (Nov 25, 2020)

neptunegames said:


> We are not real, at least im not, im a robot able to communicate with you from a far away space station :\
> 
> Question: If you could go back and change something in your past, what would that be?

Click to collapse



I would spend less time slacking and work hard on myself. How is everyone feeling recently?


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 26, 2020)

pineappleftw said:


> I would spend less time slacking and work hard on myself. How is everyone feeling recently?

Click to collapse



Imprisoned. 

Do/did you work from home, aka Home Office, and how does/did it work?


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 26, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> No. Bah Humbug.
> AMD Ryzen 7/9 or Intel I7/I9 ?

Click to collapse



The newbie skipped right over my question??


----------



## ulxerker (Nov 27, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> The newbie skipped right over my question??

Click to collapse



Intel.

nVidia or AMD video card?


----------



## TravisBean (Nov 27, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> Intel.
> 
> nVidia or AMD video card?

Click to collapse



nVidia

HP Spectre or Lenovo Yoga?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 4, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> nVidia
> 
> HP Spectre or Lenovo Yoga?

Click to collapse



Lenovo Yoga.

How do you like the new forums?


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 4, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> Lenovo Yoga.
> 
> How do you like the new forums?

Click to collapse



More visually appealing and pages load faster.  Will take some getting used to though. 
How do_ you _like the new format?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 7, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> More visually appealing and pages load faster.  Will take some getting used to though.
> How do_ you _like the new format?

Click to collapse



I really like it.

What so you think of Mondays?


----------



## TravisBean (Dec 10, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> I really like it.
> 
> What so you think of Mondays?

Click to collapse



The second busiest day of the week.

 What do you think of Fridays?


----------



## Clay57 (Dec 10, 2020)

TravisBean said:


> The second busiest day of the week.
> 
> What do you think of Fridays?

Click to collapse



Its the blessed day

Why we're playing this game?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 11, 2020)

Clay57 said:


> Its the blessed day
> 
> Why we're playing this game?

Click to collapse



These are the rules of the universe

Which devices should I get next? LG G8X, LG Velvet (V60), Samsung S10 plus, Samsung S20 FE (No headphone jack  )?


----------



## ulxerker (Dec 12, 2020)

husam666 said:


> These are the rules of the universe
> 
> Which devices should I get next? LG G8X, LG Velvet (V60), Samsung S10 plus, Samsung S20 FE (No headphone jack  )?

Click to collapse



I recommend the Google Pixel 5, just got it myself and I'm satisfied.

For how long do you keep a phone approx.?


----------



## husam666 (Dec 12, 2020)

ulxerker said:


> I recommend the Google Pixel 5, just got it myself and I'm satisfied.
> 
> For how long do you keep a phone approx.?

Click to collapse



Until it's almost dead, 3 years usually. My phone reached end of support. I don't want to get a new one, but Nokia's bootloader unlock site has been down for a couple of months now and I can't unlock it.
SD card and headphone jack are important to me, pixel is not an option. 

What's the longest period you had a device?


----------



## mehtuus (Dec 13, 2020)

husam666 said:


> What's the longest period you had a device?

Click to collapse



With regard to modern devices, I still have the original Galaxy Tab 10.1 which was released in 2011. It still functions too. 

What is the best free/open source streaming software?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 4, 2021)

mehtuus said:


> With regard to modern devices, I still have the original Galaxy Tab 10.1 which was released in 2011. It still functions too.
> 
> What is the best free/open source streaming software?

Click to collapse



I have no idea.

How did you switch years?


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 5, 2021)

ulxerker said:


> I have no idea.
> 
> How did you switch years?

Click to collapse



I have no Idea.
Where did they move three word story to ??


----------



## husam666 (Jan 6, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> I have no Idea.
> Where did they move three word story to ??

Click to collapse



I don't know man, this new xda is confusing. or maybe I'm just old now

Did you celebrate? if so how?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 10, 2021)

naw. wasnt even awake.

what's the best car you ever owned? (if youve owned one)









						Three word story
					

Im going to start, only post 3 words to continue the story!  The fat man...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				



here?


----------



## andres_vacal (Jan 11, 2021)

mrrocketdog said:


> naw. wasnt even awake.
> 
> what's the best car you ever owned? (if youve owned one)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ford Ecosport 2014 Titanium ( the only car i've owned) 

What feature do you miss from old Android versions?


----------



## TravisBean (Jan 12, 2021)

andres_vacal said:


> Ford Ecosport 2014 Titanium ( the only car i've owned)
> 
> What feature do you miss from old Android versions?

Click to collapse



I don't know if it's exactly an Android feature,  but I really liked the Sony interface on my older Z Ultra and even older Sony Ion than on my newer LG v40 thin Q.

If you don't do much gaming is it really worth the additional cost to get a dedicated GPU in a mid to upper range laptop?  Will the dedicated GPU make much of a difference for video editing and other computational tasks?


( By the way, @ husam666, the LG Velvet has an excellent form factor- highly recommend it. I wish I had got the Velvet instead of the V40 ThinQ)


----------



## Mazen_2016 (Jan 13, 2021)

TravisBean said:


> I don't know if it's exactly an Android feature,  but I really liked the Sony interface on my older Z Ultra and even older Sony Ion than on my newer LG v40 thin Q.
> 
> If you don't do much gaming is it really worth the additional cost to get a dedicated GPU in a mid to upper range laptop?  Will the dedicated GPU make much of a difference for video editing and other computational tasks?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Would it make a much difference ? I don't really know , depends on what gpu you are getting , but is it worth it ? Probably not , i would recommend waiting a bit and then make a build of what you are going to do the most ( gaming or editing )

- how old are you ?


----------



## ulxerker (Jan 14, 2021)

Mazen_2016 said:


> Would it make a much difference ? I don't really know , depends on what gpu you are getting , but is it worth it ? Probably not , i would recommend waiting a bit and then make a build of what you are going to do the most ( gaming or editing )
> 
> - how old are you ?

Click to collapse



Too old to remember.

Did/do you have snow yet?


----------

